# Any Diane von Furstenberg Fans?



## Dukeprincess

Hi Everyone, I am pretty new around tPF and wanted to know if anyone shared my love for DVF.  I am slowly growing my collection of dresses (I have 11 thus far). I would love to hear how many you own, style names, and post pics to share if you'd like!

Also, if you find a great deal on eBay or another website, please share!


----------



## tresjoliex

I do really like DVF. I think I just have like 2 pieces in my collection, but there's some that I am dying for!

It would be wonderful to post pics of your collection!! 11 is great!


----------



## NicolesCloset

I do love the dresses and plan on buying one some day. I love them


----------



## ilovemylilo

Me! Me! Me!
I love DvF esp her classic wrap dresses.


----------



## Dukeprincess

tresjoliex said:


> I do really like DVF. I think I just have like 2 pieces in my collection, but there's some that I am dying for!
> 
> It would be wonderful to post pics of your collection!! 11 is great!



I promise to post pictures of my complete collection soon, but here are pictures of my 2 newest babies...

Jenny (unsure of the name of the print)

Julian in Pink Grand Lobby


----------



## Dukeprincess

My growing collection includes:

Jenny
Julian
Vastago (2 of them, one in Black, one is Bison)
Garland
Rossa
St. Jude
Abiti
Mondrian
Roan
Jessica

and one Libren blouse

I am hoping to score a black Aria soon!


----------



## NicolesCloset

LOVE LOVE LOVE it!! I want a DVF so badly. They are so classic. You look fabulous.  What is the sizing on the dresses.


----------



## merrygold

Your dresses are gorgeous!  I love the fun prints.  

I just purchased my first DVF at the Hautelook Designer Blowout sale this week.  It is the Soffer dress in green.  I can't wait to receive it and find out for myself why everyone raves over them so!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Merrygold:  *Congrats!  I promise you will be hooked!  
*
NicolesCloset:  *As for sizing, it really depends on the style.  My straight dresses (Mondrian and Vastago) I had to go up 2 sizes because I have hips and I don't like the dresses to cling, especially since I wear them to work.  However, the wrap styles run pretty TTS or if you like a looser fit, I suggest going up a size.  Hope this helps!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I have quite a few of dvf dresses- I think I have about 12 dresses and 2 tops.  All of my dresses are wraps.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Found some pics:
dvf purple stained glass 





rose showers




cubes:


----------



## Dukeprincess

talldrnkofwater said:


> Found some pics:
> dvf purple stained glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose showers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cubes:



GORGEOUS!!!  I love the Purple Stained Glass!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'll post some more pics this w/e


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Correction*:  I have 12 DVFs!  I can't believe I forgot about my Eliot! 

So I felt inspired to take a few pics tonight, but I can't figure out how to post them into the thread, so I apologize for the attachments.

1.  Jessica in Spring Shadows
2.  St. Jude in Deco Diamond
3.  Roan in Green Gaudi Weave
4.  Eliot in Butterfly Explosion
5.  Garland in Jazz Ikat

More to come this weekend...this is exhausting!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

i upload my pics via tiny pics. 
I loveJessica spring shadow.  I looked horrible in Roan 
Love your reva avatar- I recently bought them in gray and tan from saks f&f


----------



## Melana613

I love her.  I have 5 dresses (all classic wrap dresses) a top and a pair of pants.  They are so flattering. And the SAs in the vegas store are very helpful.


----------



## floridasun8

I only have 2 pieces.  One black chain link Julian dress and one flowy top.  I dont wear dresses too often, so dont feel the need to buy many of them, but I do love the look of the wrap dresses and do enjoy many of her other clothes.


----------



## tresjoliex

This is the one dress I remember I have without looking at my closet, I love this dress!


----------



## Pinkdancer

You all look so fabulous in your DVF! I only have one dress and have been meaning to add more. The dresses are so versatile and perfect for work!


----------



## cookie03

yes i love DvF! tho i don't have any of the wrap dresses (imho i think they age me a bit) i do have a bunch of other pieces by her.


----------



## fieryfashionist

You ladies look fabulous!!   I'm a huge huge fan of DVF... absolutely love wrap dresses and tops.  I don't know how many I have, but it's a lot.   I love that her stuff is seasonless and classic... that's what I gravitate towards when I buy clothing, but I do like her trendier, fun stuff too.   I only found a few pics where I'm actually wearing DVF pieces (two were all taken for a different forum):

This was taken at the wax museum haha:





This I found super cheap on shopbop!





Another shopbop steal... it'll be perfect with these cream jeans (Sevens) I found for Saks F&F! 





This navy leather motorcycle jacket was on sale from shopbop too, maybe two years ago:





Here are three pieces I have pics of (major discount finds)! 

I paid only $53.20 for this at Off Saks!! 





This I bought from a NM private sale event online:





Since I have a lot of wrap dresses, I was looking for something different (actually, no wrap dresses caught my eye that day haha) and I found this instead at Woodbury... the beige knit tie thingie is attached (good thing, because I hate my arms!) and the dress itself is so cute.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Here are pics I can find online of other pieces I own! 

From Nordies price matching the Saks F&F sale... so cute with a black pencil skirt, skinny black jeans or pants!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/2963095...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6009112&P=1

Peyton poplin wrap dress in red (such a steal with the mark down AND add'l discount for F&F price match)!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3013035...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6009112&P=1

Another price match... so cute! 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3016474...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6009112&P=1

I absolutely LOVE this... bought it recently at the Bloomies F&F event!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3021703...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6009112&P=1

Another Saks F&F match... I can't wait to wear it with my skinny white jeans (after I lose some weight). 
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3019163...Y&origin=category&searchtype=&pbo=6009112&P=1

Another wrap top I have   So cute with a navy pencil skirt I have!
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=S7795192M9&categoryId=TOPS

From Bloomies F&F this past weekend (it's so pretty)!!
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=S7695244F9&categoryId=TOPS

From Saks F&F:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...408474399545537&bmUID=1241112313950&ev19=1:91

If I have time at some point, I'll post pics of other wrap dresses and a few more tops.


----------



## SuLi

I love DVF, but I swear, I'm the only person out there who cannot wear her wrap dresses!  I have 5 DVF dresses, non-wrap style.  I don't know all the names -- I think two are the Gabby style.  I just recently bought the Laetitia style in the black and white chain link print.
*
*


----------



## Dukeprincess

fieryfashionist said:


> You ladies look fabulous!!  I'm a huge huge fan of DVF... absolutely love wrap dresses and tops. I don't know how many I have, but it's a lot.  I love that her stuff is seasonless and classic... that's what I gravitate towards when I buy clothing, but I do like her trendier, fun stuff too.  I only found a few pics where I'm actually wearing DVF pieces (two were all taken for a different forum):
> 
> This was taken at the wax museum haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I found super cheap on shopbop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another shopbop steal... it'll be perfect with these cream jeans (Sevens) I found for Saks F&F!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This navy leather motorcycle jacket was on sale from shopbop too, maybe two years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are three pieces I have pics of (major discount finds)!
> 
> I paid only $53.20 for this at Off Saks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This I bought from a NM private sale event online:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I have a lot of wrap dresses, I was looking for something different (actually, no wrap dresses caught my eye that day haha) and I found this instead at Woodbury... the beige knit tie thingie is attached (good thing, because I hate my arms!) and the dress itself is so cute.


 
I am very jealous of your $58 dress, that is SOOOO cute! I love your other tops and dresses too!


----------



## googirl

Not a fan of her print dresses, but LOVE her solid-colour ones!


----------



## Allisonfaye

talldrnkofwater said:


> cubes:


 
I have this one, too!


----------



## Allisonfaye

fieryfashionist said:


>


 
I love this! How long ago did you buy it? I want it!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I also have a cute ladybug top. Maybe I go snap a pic when I put the monsters ( I mean kids) to bed.


----------



## Kamilla850

I am a huge DVF fan. I love that the wrap dresses look good on me even with a few extra pounds, she sure knows how to flatter a woman's figure.
I will take some pics of the pieces I own most of which are wrap dresses. Here are some pics that I found that have already been posted on tpf


----------



## ZoeyZoo

I recently bought the New Donima dress. It's really flattering. I would lvoe to get a wrap dress but I haven't liked her prints the last couple of seasons. I love the pruple wrap dress posted earlier. If I could find something like that I would buy it now.


----------



## Samia

I love DVF, sadly I own just one top. Can anyone tell me how the sizes run in the dresses? TIA


----------



## ZoeyZoo

I find they run TTS for me. If it helps I wear the same size in DVF as Ann Taylor. I find the sizing consistent for my body but I know others have to size up or down depending on the style.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

tresjoliex said:


> This is the one dress I remember I have without looking at my closet, I love this dress!



DVFRhythm- I have this dress, I have to get it altered.  I've lost weight and its too big for me now.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

most of these pics are old excpept the mr. mao.  They were pics on my pc and my mua profile
mr. mao lucky stars




ikat berry




toby




agnes (sold)




tai


----------



## shopalot

Another huge fan of DVF!
Her wrap dresses are awesome!  I own several wrap dresses and a few tops.
I'll try posts some pics!


----------



## shopalot

fieryfashionist said:


> You ladies look fabulous!!   I'm a huge huge fan of DVF... absolutely love wrap dresses and tops.  I don't know how many I have, but it's a lot.   I love that her stuff is seasonless and classic... that's what I gravitate towards when I buy clothing, but I do like her trendier, fun stuff too.   I only found a few pics where I'm actually wearing DVF pieces (two were all taken for a different forum):
> 
> 
> This I found super cheap on shopbop!



*FF* all of your stuff is amazning!
I LOVE this dress!
Do you know the style name and how old it is?


----------



## MandM

I love dvf.  Here are a couple, I'll post more as I find pics!


----------



## shopalot

Fabulous dress *MandM*!


----------



## miss alice

another DVF fan here! i have many DVF pieces..just gotta find the time to take pics and post! But in the mean time, i love looking @ all your pics..you ladies all look amazing!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

one of my fave dvfs- Volante in aqua


----------



## luxlover

i am a fan of DVF dresses. they're great for work and semi-casual evening dinners.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ladies, you ALL look fabulous in your DVF!  I want all of these dresses!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Another huge fan of DVF! I think her dresses are amazing, so simple and chic. You ladies look gorgeous!!


----------



## Bullish

I love DVF and have purchased about 8 of her dresses on sale in the past couple of months. The quality of her pieces is great!


----------



## LarissaHK

I love DvF dresses.I owe only 3 dresses and one skirt but I hope in the future my collection will be growing. If I find some time I will post my outfit. All of you looks gorgeous ladies.
*talldrnkofwater:* You look very beautiful in all your DvF dreesses, your skin tone match fantastic with Volante in Aqa (I have exactly the same dress but my skin is so pale that doesn't look so nice on me). I also love your Toby dress.


----------



## MissPR08

i can't believe i missed this thread. You ladies look fab in your dresses and tops. I am a huge fan. Love her wrap dresses. I am into color and prints.  I just bought a few pieces for the summer. Will take pics soon to share.


----------



## foxycleopatra

MandM said:


> I love dvf.  Here are a couple, I'll post more as I find pics!



I absolutely LOVE this dress!  Looks so gorgeous on you!  I recall seeing it back in spring 2007 but don't remember the style or print name right now.....any chance you might know?  Will try to stalk this piece on ebay!


----------



## shopalot

*Foxy* This is the classic Jeanne wrap dress it was available in mint and white, black and white and purple(bluey) and white.


----------



## ZoeyZoo

There is a black/white one on Ebay in a 12...


----------



## cjy

Huge fan! Two dresses, a black cocktail and a wrap. Also three tops. I love them.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you, *DukePrincess*! 

*  Kamilla*, you look fabulous in your red DVF (love the accessories as well)! 

* Samia*, I also would say everything DVF is pretty TTS.  If you want a looser fit on the hips with certain wrap dress styles, you can size up, but I generally don't (and my hips are what they are haha), because the bust area ends up being too big on me.  

* talldrnkofwater* - You look amazing in your DVF pieces!  I have that exact Toby dress! 

* shopalot* - Hi there!  Aww, thanks so much!!   Unfortunately, I have no idea.   I bought it on sale I'd say a year (maybe two) ago from shopbop!  I would troll around ebay and see if you can find it... I hope so!! 

* MandM*, you look amazing... I love that print!


----------



## cjy

The bust are is always too small for me also. I almost always have the shoulders taken up, and then it is PERFECT!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Guess what the UPS man dropped off for me today???? 

Although I am supposedly banned from anymore DVFs, I couldn't resist this dress when I found it super cheap for $145 at Nordstrom.com.

 I love it!     Abiti in Parque Sunkist


----------



## MandM

^^^oooohh, that's gorgeous!  Great deal too.  I usually go for dvf on sale unless I just can't help myself

Thanks for the sweet comments everyone!


----------



## MissPR08

Dukeprincess said:


> Guess what the UPS man dropped off for me today????
> 
> Although I am supposedly banned from anymore DVFs, I couldn't resist this dress when I found it super cheap for $145 at Nordstrom.com.
> 
> I love it!     Abiti in Parque Sunkist



it looks gorgeous on you!    don't you love sales ?


----------



## MissPR08

*Fieryfashionist* i love every piece you have. Very chic!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*MandM & MissPR08:  *Thanks for the sweet compliments! 

Thank you to *talldrinkofwater *for teaching me how to upload large pics!


----------



## yslalice

I'm a HUGE fan. I just got two new dresses from the DVF sale.
You can't beat her silk jersey pieces for travel.


----------



## MiuMiow

I own just the one piece, a pink silk skirt. It has a snakeprint woven into the fabric (but is tone on tone pink). 
I don't own many designer pieces and untill my diet gets me to a more designer-friendly size it will stay that way. DvF is my go-to-woman when I get there though.


----------



## ZoeyZoo

cjy said:


> The bust are is always too small for me also. I almost always have the shoulders taken up, and then it is PERFECT!


 
Just curious how much taking the shoulders in costs? I have the same problem so I just buy the size smaller so my shoulders fit and then wear a cami.


----------



## shopalot

Thanks *FF*!
I did find out what style it is, now it's just a matter of stalking e-bay for it!


----------



## lacherig

DvF is by far my favorite designer. A couple of years ago, I bought my first piece - the navy Ginkgo-printed Jessica wrap dress. Since then my collection has grown to four dresses and two tops. I'll try to post pictures soon!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

My latest dvf- Penna


----------



## pisdapisda79

You look great! 



talldrnkofwater said:


> My latest dvf- Penna


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^I  that print.  Looks great!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

my first dvf that I ever bought
choc graphic spa


----------



## roussel

I love DVF too!  You ladies look amazing!  I think I have 4 dresses, but not any wrap styles yet.  I love how classic the designs are.  Here are the 2 that I have pics of.  The second one I remember seing DVF herself wear it at her fashion show.


----------



## shopalot

talldrnkofwater said:


> My latest dvf- Penna



This looks great on you!
I love the print.


----------



## Dukeprincess

roussel said:


> I love DVF too! You ladies look amazing! I think I have 4 dresses, but not any wrap styles yet. I love how classic the designs are. Here are the 2 that I have pics of. The second one I remember seing DVF herself wear it at her fashion show.


 
Oooh, me likey the first dress!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I love DVF wrap dresses but I do not own any. I once saw one in Loehman's marked down to $40 but it wasn't very flattering on me. I've since lost 20 pounds so maybe I should try again!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

rousel- that dvf dress looks great on you!
HermesNewbie- yeah, you should try again.


----------



## shopalot

roussel said:


> I love DVF too!  You ladies look amazing!  I think I have 4 dresses, but not any wrap styles yet.  I love how classic the designs are.  Here are the 2 that I have pics of.  The second one I remember seing DVF herself wear it at her fashion show.



You look amazing in your DVF dress.
I really like the print on the second dress.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Dukeprincess* - What an awesome deal... it looks so great on you!

Aww, thank you, *MissPR08*!   I have lots more, just need to take pics! 
*
shopalot* - Ohhh, I'm so glad you did   I hope you are able to find it! 

* talldrnk *- You look fabulous!   I love black/white patterns on wrap dresses!  I have one too... I should take pics. 
*
roussel *- You look amazing in the first dress!   The print/cutis so cute on the second dress!  I'd love to find it!  How long ago did you purchase it?  TIA!


----------



## roussel

^ I think I bought that printed dress over a year ago.  I hope you still find one.  My goal is to buy the famous wrap dresses.  That style is just so flattering on everyone.


----------



## moshi_moshi

I love DVF, she is one of my favorite designers.

Some of my collection below..... (Sorry for all of the stock photos, I'm at work)


----------



## faintlymacabre

I like DvF, but I'm not so much into the printed wraps...    I guess I just haven't found too many patterns that I like that actually come in a wrap.

Here is my newest acquisition, Ima.  Straps need to be shortened, obviously.






My favorite, Zippie! (wool jersey)





Ternez (cashmere):





Zanne:





Mallorca (merino):





Jillianna:





Navaja (wool jersey):





Claren (wool jersey):


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^^You look AWESOME!  I love all of your dresses!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

faintly- you look great in your dvfs- I have mallorca in teal (bought it from Amy) its a great dress.  I have to take a pic of that.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks you so much, *roussel*!   Hmm, I probably shouldn't look for it after all the damage I did yesterday (NM private sale)! 

*moshi_moshi *- Love your pieces... I have the Cloe top too, and love it!! 

*faintlymacabre *- What gorgeous, classy pieces!   I love that first dress on you!!   Zippie looks so cool and stylish on you.... hell, they all do!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Okay, so I'll try to take pics on Monday of my three new dresses from the NM private sale... I'm so, so excited with what I found!!   Anyway, in going through old pictures, I found three I forgot to originally post! 

Black/purple dress (super sale from Nordstrom a while ago... last year maybe):





I call this the "SATC" dress haha (I remember seeing it in a scene and telling my friend "Omg, I have this")... the last time I wore it was on 7/7/07 (a wedding!)... I need to again, because I just love it.   Ohh and sorry for the crappy pic.. I remember I snapped this in the hotel bathroom (and it was mainly a "bag" pic). 






This is a really old, crappy pic of a yellow silk wrap dress (I got it on sale at Bloomies 2 years ago or so)... I'm pretty sure I originally took the pic for my bag haha:


----------



## Dukeprincess

*FieryFashionist:  *You have such impeccable style!  I LOVE every outfit you post!  I would love to wake up to your closet every morning!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Aww, you're so sweet, thank you!    I'd love to wake up to yours too... we can share TB revas and DVF haha.


----------



## cjy

fieryfashionist said:


> Okay, so I'll try to take pics on Monday of my three new dresses from the NM private sale... I'm so, so excited with what I found!!  Anyway, in going through old pictures, I found three I forgot to originally post!
> 
> Black/purple dress (super sale from Nordstrom a while ago... last year maybe):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this the "SATC" dress haha (I remember seeing it in a scene and telling my friend "Omg, I have this")... the last time I wore it was on 7/7/07 (a wedding!)... I need to again, because I just love it.  Ohh and sorry for the crappy pic.. I remember I snapped this in the hotel bathroom (and it was mainly a "bag" pic).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really old, crappy pic of a yellow silk wrap dress (I got it on sale at Bloomies 2 years ago or so)... I'm pretty sure I originally took the pic for my bag haha:


 You have such gorgeous pieces! I love her stuff!


----------



## pink.couture

TOTAL fan. Do I own any? No. I want some but I need to keep my eye out for sales.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Fiery- omg, I love your dresses esp the 2nd dress.  and your bags!!! omg


----------



## Joke

I love DVF! I bought this dress for a fancy party:
modeling pic & close up of texture


----------



## shopalot

*FF *you look fabulous as always!  I really like the colors in the second dress.
*Joke *I love that dress on you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Joke said:


> I love DVF! I bought this dress for a fancy party:
> modeling pic & close up of texture



That dress is gorgeous on you


----------



## cjy

Joke said:


> I love DVF! I bought this dress for a fancy party:
> modeling pic & close up of texture


 Very chic!!! A classic.


----------



## MissPR08

fieryfashionist said:


> Okay, so I'll try to take pics on Monday of my three new dresses from the NM private sale... I'm so, so excited with what I found!!   Anyway, in going through old pictures, I found three I forgot to originally post!
> 
> Black/purple dress (super sale from Nordstrom a while ago... last year maybe):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this the "SATC" dress haha (I remember seeing it in a scene and telling my friend "Omg, I have this")... the last time I wore it was on 7/7/07 (a wedding!)... I need to again, because I just love it.   Ohh and sorry for the crappy pic.. I remember I snapped this in the hotel bathroom (and it was mainly a "bag" pic).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a really old, crappy pic of a yellow silk wrap dress (I got it on sale at Bloomies 2 years ago or so)... I'm pretty sure I originally took the pic for my bag haha:



you look gorgeous.!!!!! I love all 3 dresses!!!


----------



## MissPR08

faintlymacabre said:


> I like DvF, but I'm not so much into the printed wraps...    I guess I just haven't found too many patterns that I like that actually come in a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite, Zippie! (wool jersey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love love this one.!!! looks great on you.
> the zippers make it so cool.!


----------



## Bitten

I find that most of her stuff that is available where I live is the really cliche DvF stuff - printed wrap dresses, caftan-y things etc. I'm not so into that stuff.  But I find that when I am able to find the more exciting stuff (feminine blouses, jackets, silk chiffon NON-WRAP dresses) it is so beautiful, well-made and so flattering for a feminine figure.

I have a red silk dress by DvF that honestly, I want to be buried in. I always feel so feminine and sexy when I wear it.


----------



## moshi_moshi

Love the dresses and bags Fiery... the cloe top is great isn't it?  I get so many compliments on it!


----------



## cookie03

faintlymacabre said:


> I like DvF, but I'm not so much into the printed wraps...    I guess I just haven't found too many patterns that I like that actually come in a wrap.
> 
> Here is my newest acquisition, Ima.  Straps need to be shortened, obviously.



i have this one too! i can't wait to wear it


----------



## hermes 09

I love DvF , and i have 3 dresses, and 1 Top... but i love to have some more. She is such a great designer!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^bump^


----------



## LarissaHK

My new DvF dress which I actually bought in March but it was too cold to wear it until now


----------



## Dukeprincess

CUTE pictures!  I LOVE the entire outfit!!!


----------



## mattking2000

Hey dvf fans,

If any of you are located in Toronto, there are quite a few DVF dresses (I think one or two wrap), but  I remember an orange halter and a silver lame dress at the racks right now, mostly in 2's, 4's or 6's at the holt renfrew last call

The silver lame is $199 with 80% off, so about $40! --> originally $530!
and the orange one is 90% off, so it's around ~20 maybe?  I"m not sure about the pricing of this one


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here's today's work outfit...DVF Vastago in Black.  (I also have this dress in Bison)


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Ohhh, that dress looks great on you!!   Such a perfect work (or otherwise!) piece.   I wish I could post my newest acquisitions... some from the NM private sale a while back, and a few from the Saks 40% off sale, but I'm in the process of moving and most of my DVF went to the new apartment!   I hope I can in the next few weeks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww thanks *fieryfashionist*!  It survived my crazy workday yesterday, so it is definitely a keeper!  

Please post when you move!


----------



## clop

Hiya!  Everyone's outfits are so nice (& flattering)!  Thanks for starting this thread Dukeprincess, I've really enjoyed seeing all these lovely DVFs.  

What do you guys think of this top?  I just purchased it via Yoox.  I'm hoping the color is not too dark irl, but rather a light tan.  

I love DVF, the wrap dresses are so flattering, and the prints are beautiful.  My humble collections consists of 2 dresses, 2 tops, & 2 sweaters.  I'll try to dig out pics or take some pics later on.  

I was curious - I purchased a pretty wrap (dress?) that's a heavy-ish weight wool.  Can I wear it as a light wrap jacket?  Over a tank + jeans.  It has a portrait collar, and 3/4 length bell sleeves.  The pictures I took have terrible lighting, I'll try again some other time


----------



## clop

oops forgot to attach pic of the top.

Here's the link to Yoox too:
http://www.yoox.com/item.asp?sec=1&...3FD17CD7&rr=1&cod10=38133709VH&sts=sr_women80


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Clop* that blouse is gorgeous!  It is perfect for summer!  I really like those colors as well. 

Hmm, I would have to see a picture of the dress before weighing in on how it could be worn.  Please post soon!

I'd also love to see your collection!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*clop* -  Your blouse is so pretty!!   The colors are what drew me to it... and I'm a bit biased (but not really!), because I got it for a steal last year at Bloomies.   Hmm, I think I wore it under a trench with jeans and heels, but whenever I wear it again, I think I will wear it with cream Sevens and tan Tributes, or something like that.


----------



## cjy

LarissaHK said:


> My new DvF dress which I actually bought in March but it was too cold to wear it until now


 Gorgeous and you look great in it!


----------



## ilove$

Does anyone know how here skirts tend to run? There is one I'm eyeing...


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I have one DVF dress that I absolutly love! It fits perfectly and feels comfy, yet sexy -


----------



## cjy

I have two of her dresses, one cocktail and a wrap and three tops. I am considering this dress. What do you think? Would it be ok for a baby shower for my daughter? I wanted to look nice with out being too dressy. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Lorebunde:  *Cute dress!

*CJY:*  That dress is adorable and I think it would be very appropriate for your daughter's baby shower.  I really like the color, too.  It would be great paired with some cute strappy sandals.  Hope this helps!


----------



## cjy

Dukeprincess said:


> *Lorebunde: *Cute dress!
> 
> *CJY:* That dress is adorable and I think it would be very appropriate for your daughter's baby shower. I really like the color, too. It would be great paired with some cute strappy sandals. Hope this helps!


 Thank you!


----------



## LarissaHK

cjy said:


> Gorgeous and you look great in it!


 
Thank you *cjy:kiss:*


----------



## clop

fieryfashionist said:


> *clop* -  Your blouse is so pretty!!   The colors are what drew me to it... and I'm a bit biased (but not really!), because I got it for a steal last year at Bloomies.   Hmm, I think I wore it under a trench with jeans and heels, but whenever I wear it again, I think I will wear it with cream Sevens and tan Tributes, or something like that.



I received my blouse today!  I love it!  The colors are so pretty  

While I really like the shape, it's WAY too big/shapeless/flowy at the sides and bottom.  I will be taking it to the tailor, but I was wondering which of the following you would recommend: 

- taking in both sides so it's slimmer (but not tight)
- pinning just the two bottom sides so the band is fitted, but the middle is still big

Thanks for your help!  

(I think it looks fabulous with cream/white jeans/pants!  That's now I plan on pairing it.  I think the lighter colors bring out the pretty tans, corals, pinks so nicely)


----------



## Samia

Love this!



MissPR08 said:


> faintlymacabre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like DvF, but I'm not so much into the printed wraps...  I guess I just haven't found too many patterns that I like that actually come in a wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite, Zippie! (wool jersey)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love love this one.!!! looks great on you.
> the zippers make it so cool.!
Click to expand...


----------



## cjy

clop said:


> I received my blouse today! I love it! The colors are so pretty
> 
> While I really like the shape, it's WAY too big/shapeless/flowy at the sides and bottom. I will be taking it to the tailor, but I was wondering which of the following you would recommend:
> 
> - taking in both sides so it's slimmer (but not tight)
> - pinning just the two bottom sides so the band is fitted, but the middle is still big
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> (I think it looks fabulous with cream/white jeans/pants! That's now I plan on pairing it. I think the lighter colors bring out the pretty tans, corals, pinks so nicely)


 With out seeing it on you I would have to say just take in the side. If you pin the bottom then it will appear even bigger and not look like the same style,KWIM. Just take it in! I Have to take in all my DVF items. The shoulders are always taken in because I am short.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I bought 3 dvf dresses today at the nyc ss - yikes.  I still have to take pics of my other dvf dresses.
my friend and 4 ladies in the fitting room told me that I had to get this dress lol
dvf aria in olive $125.




I was lemming this top ever since it came out last year and kept missing it. I had given up hope on this top.  My friend found it by itself just hanging out- like it was waiting for me.  lol
normandie bloom navy $80.




kon tiki 150.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi there!   I agree with *cjy*!   The sad thing is, I got this blouse a while back, but I only wore it once.   It's too big for me too (on the sides... so much excess material), that I'm also going to have it tailored.  Since I only wore it underneath a trench the one time, I didn't care haha.

I think taking in both sides is the best bet, because you don't lose the shape of the blouse and the intended billowy/blousy effect.  I don't think pinning the bottom two sides will look that good, because you will get a reverse billowy effect... poofy middle, skinny bottom.   Let me know how it goes! 




clop said:


> I received my blouse today!  I love it!  The colors are so pretty
> 
> While I really like the shape, it's WAY too big/shapeless/flowy at the sides and bottom.  I will be taking it to the tailor, but I was wondering which of the following you would recommend:
> 
> - taking in both sides so it's slimmer (but not tight)
> - pinning just the two bottom sides so the band is fitted, but the middle is still big
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> (I think it looks fabulous with cream/white jeans/pants!  That's now I plan on pairing it.  I think the lighter colors bring out the pretty tans, corals, pinks so nicely)


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wow, you did amazingly well and you look fabulous!!   I was also there!!   I ended up with the black knit New Domina dress (sooo happy about that, since I got screwed at Nordies and couldn't find my size on sale anywhere!!) and since I have 2938298 wrap dresses and figured I should "branch out" haha, I also bought the blue linen-y blazer with navy/white piping... I'm thinking it will look cute with skinny white jeans, etc.   I'm seriously tempted to go back tomorrow or maybe the last day (Friday) to see what is left/what I missed.  Hmm, but then again, I did enough damage elsewhere afterwards.   I have a lot of pics to take (of all of the other dresses I scored a while back at NM/Nordies), but my camera is at home, ahh. 




talldrnkofwater said:


> I bought 3 dvf dresses today at the nyc ss - yikes.  I still have to take pics of my other dvf dresses.
> my friend and 4 ladies in the fitting room told me that I had to get this dress lol
> dvf aria in olive $125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was lemming this top ever since it came out last year and kept missing it. I had given up hope on this top.  My friend found it by itself just hanging out- like it was waiting for me.  lol
> normandie bloom navy $80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kon tiki 150.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

If I had more money, I would definetly go back on the last day.  IN the past, I've always gone on the last day when the prices get slashed and I've managed to do very well.  

you did very well.  I had to practice a bit of restraint.  lol.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hmm, well, I only went in with X amount of dollars haha, so that's probably why (so I can't take all of the credit for showing self restraint).   I'm thinking I'll go on Friday if I'm around and see what is left.


----------



## pisdapisda79

OMG I am in love with this dress, it looks gorgeous on you

kon tiki 150.






[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dukeprincess

talldrnkofwater said:


> I bought 3 dvf dresses today at the nyc ss - yikes. I still have to take pics of my other dvf dresses.
> my friend and 4 ladies in the fitting room told me that I had to get this dress lol
> dvf aria in olive $125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was lemming this top ever since it came out last year and kept missing it. I had given up hope on this top. My friend found it by itself just hanging out- like it was waiting for me. lol
> normandie bloom navy $80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kon tiki 150.


 
Can I just say that I LOVE it all!  Great choices and they look smashing on you!   I am also insanely jealous that I couldn't go to the sample sale, because these prices and the selection seems amazing.  Why oh why can't we have some sample sales here in DC?  We are a city too!


----------



## hannahsophia

Anyone else go to the sample sale in ny yet? I was wondering prints are there.


----------



## shopalot

talldrnkofwater said:


> I bought 3 dvf dresses today at the nyc ss - yikes.  I still have to take pics of my other dvf dresses.
> my friend and 4 ladies in the fitting room told me that I had to get this dress lol
> dvf aria in olive $125.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was lemming this top ever since it came out last year and kept missing it. I had given up hope on this top.  My friend found it by itself just hanging out- like it was waiting for me.  lol
> normandie bloom navy $80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kon tiki 150.


You are totally rocking these three outfits!
Each piece looks amazing on you and the prices are great!


----------



## karolinec1

I adore DVF dresses....  I have 27 of them currently!  Some still have the tags on them.  LOL  (Insane, I know.)


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^ 27!!!!  Please post modeling pics!


----------



## karolinec1

I wish I could, but my bf would think I'd lost my mind if I asked him to help me out by taking pics of me in every DVF dress I own.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Haha, I think I may have that many too!!   You must post pics!!   Just do it old school style... take a pic of yourself in the mirror!   Too many unworn ones for me, too... it's hard to resist an amazing print in that best ever wrap style, especially when it's on sale!   I rarely, if ever, buy full price.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

thank you ladies-
omg karoline- you have to take pics- set the self timer and snap away.  do a few at a time so its not overwhelming.  

I went back to the sale today lol.  I was first in line and on a serious mission to get a wonder woman dress.   I lucked out (looking in the wrong aisle) 2 gals found them.  One of the workers asked if I needed help and I told her i was looking for ww and she went downstairs and found me a ww wrap top.  I am happy.  but im still on the hunt for the dress.  lol.  
this is the dress-


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Ohhh, what a successful mission!   I bet the top looks fabulous on you... such vibrant, fun colors!!   I don't think I'll be able to make it back, but there is a chance I could go tomorrow at end of the day... haha, I doubt there would be a thing left though, so it probably isn't worth it.   Was the line big today?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

the line wasnt as long as the first day and they didnt have the same merch as the first day either.  The hrs tomorrow are 9-3, I hope they drop the prices.


----------



## shopalot

I love that WW dress! I think that the top would be amazing as well! I would love to be able to go to the sale!


----------



## BiloxiBlu

TallD---  You look fab!  Amazing legs, too.  Somehow, I feel the need to hate you right now, lol   LOVE the new purchases!!!


----------



## cinnybuns

Hi all,

I'm a recent convert to DVF, there is a specific print that I am coveting but I don't know the name/style of the dress.  I was hoping you can help me.  I will try to explain this the best that I can but my fear is that it is sold out and won't be back in production for a while....

Black
Yellow
Beige/white?  

Small geometric like shapes (shaped like a small leaf and/or diamond).  I saw one of the girls at the NY SS (1st day) wear this dress and i'm in love


----------



## hannahsophia

cinnybuns said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a recent convert to DVF, there is a specific print that I am coveting but I don't know the name/style of the dress. I was hoping you can help me. I will try to explain this the best that I can but my fear is that it is sold out and won't be back in production for a while....
> 
> Black
> Yellow
> Beige/white?
> 
> Small geometric like shapes (diamond). I saw one of the girls at the NY SS (1st day) wear this dress and i'm in love


 
I am 99% sure that style was at the Sample Sale and is on sale at the woodbury commons store as well as department stores. Check DVF website sale section.


----------



## cinnybuns

Oh Crap seriously!! Ugh...I don't know how to get to woodbury by train/bus :o(  





hannahsophia said:


> I am 99% sure that style was at the Sample Sale and is on sale at the woodbury commons store as well as department stores. Check DVF website sale section.


----------



## shopalot

I just purchased a few pieces, I'll have to make some time and post my stuff!


----------



## karolinec1

cinnybuns said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm a recent convert to DVF, there is a specific print that I am coveting but I don't know the name/style of the dress. I was hoping you can help me. I will try to explain this the best that I can but my fear is that it is sold out and won't be back in production for a while....
> 
> Black
> Yellow
> Beige/white?
> 
> Small geometric like shapes (shaped like a small leaf and/or diamond). I saw one of the girls at the NY SS (1st day) wear this dress and i'm in love


 
Grand Lobby?  If it's Grand Lobby, it also comes in black/pink/white and black/blue/white.  Little triangles all over?  Search e*Bay for "furstenberg grand lobby" and see if that's the print you're referring to...


----------



## Hurrem1001

I love DVF. Unfortunately, I don't have any of her dresses. Yet.


----------



## shopalot

Here is a pic of the Grand Lobby Julian dress in black/white/pink

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110398857291&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## talldrnkofwater

cinnybuns said:


> Oh Crap seriously!! Ugh...I don't know how to get to woodbury by train/bus :o(


 
from pt authority- take the shortline bus (lower level).  You buy the tix from the short line bus ticket booth.  i think its about 16 each way.  Thats how i usually go to woodbury.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

BiloxiBlu said:


> TallD---  You look fab!  Amazing legs, too.  Somehow, I feel the need to hate you right now, lol   LOVE the new purchases!!!



lmao thank you! I was bad today again- I bought a blue leopard judy.  
I was unsuccesful w/ finding the ww dress.  
I got to the sale after 9 this morning and the guy at the door asked me why wasn't I first on line again.  lol.  The lady in the fitting room asked me if I slept over.  lol.  It was pretty slim pickings today.  a lot of seperates, domina, leopard judy, wall deco tops.  one of my online friends wants me to go back to the sale w/ her on saturday,  I am more than happy to go back.  
oh yeah, they reduced the prices
dresses were 125, now 100
vintage wrap dresses were 150 now 100
tops were 80 now 60
i dont recall the rest of the prices since I wasnt interested in the other items.


----------



## BiloxiBlu

Tall:  I saw a size 8 WW dress on *bay.  Not sure if that would be too big on you----- I just saw it listed.  Hope that helps


----------



## Dukeprincess

talldrnkofwater said:


> lmao thank you! I was bad today again- I bought a blue leopard judy.
> I was unsuccesful w/ finding the ww dress.
> I got to the sale after 9 this morning and the guy at the door asked me why wasn't I first on line again.  lol.  The lady in the fitting room asked me if I slept over.  lol.



 

Can I just say that I am super JEALOUS that you get to go to the sample sale!  I would've been very bad too.

Here is the WW on Chickdowntown, but only in a 12
http://www.chickdowntown.com/viewproduct.asp?ID=122549


----------



## talldrnkofwater

thank you ladies- ill ck them out. 
I went back to the ss today and they marked down the dresses even more.  $80 including vintage wraps .  I've gone so many days this week that the guy didn't make me stand on line.  lol.  Of course, I had to get 2 more items.  a vintage teal splash judy, and a wall deco orange wrap top.  I'll take pics later.


----------



## shopalot

*talldrnkofwater*, I'm sooooooo jealous!!!!!  Please post pics of your newest beauties.
I would love to get my hand on a WW Diana dress!  I would have loved to have been able to go to the sample sale!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ i want the dress but the one on ebay is over 200- i'll pass.  scoopitup (scoop disc store) here in nyc has a long ww dress (not sure if its considered maxi or gown) but its 170- i passed on it because it was long and i would want to hem it and it was a size 6- i would have to tie it in the back instead of the front.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Did it have ruffles?  It might have been the Maupiti?  I LOVE the Maupiti, but it is very fancy.


----------



## shopalot

Here is one of my newest items.  Excuse the pants, I was heading out to the gym and decided to take a few pic's before I went.

*Nalia Rhombus Citron*


----------



## NicolesCloset

ladies I just bought 2 DVF items that I found in a consigment store.  I am in heaven. 1 top and another a sleeveless wrap dress. When I get a chance I will post pics. However, here is a question I have what tanks do you find to be the best to wear underneath?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^Did it have ruffles?  It might have been the Maupiti?  I LOVE the Maupiti, but it is very fancy.



no, it wasnt maupiti.  My friend J was lucky enough to find the mauipiti at the ss when we went on tuesday for 150- she had been lemming that dress forever. 






nicolescloset- i usually wear camis from target merona or the cheapy f21 camis that are 2.50.  

shopalot- i love that dress.


----------



## shopalot

NicolesCloset said:


> ladies I just bought 2 DVF items that I found in a consigment store.  I am in heaven. 1 top and another a sleeveless wrap dress. When I get a chance I will post pics. However, here is a question I have what tanks do you find to be the best to wear underneath?



I usually just wear a tank top underneath.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I agree with *TallD*, I just wear camisoles from BP Nordstrom or wherever.  Some of my camis have lace trimming, which is nice peeking through some wraps.


----------



## NicolesCloset

OK here are my very first 2 DVF items and I know they wont be the last.  Tell me what you think. I dont know what styles they are . But I love them.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wonder Woman--Size 6
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-Diane-Von-F...66:2|39:1|72:1205|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ thanks- I'm giving up on the dress and I wouldnt be able to tie the wrap in the front w/ a size 6.  Thanks a bunch.  I have the top I have to take pics soon.


----------



## gwendolen

DVF is awesome. Any tips on how to recognize fakes?


----------



## karolinec1

The silk DVF dresses have a paper tag sewn into the side with the name of the style of dress.  The ones in viscose have a fabric tag that lists DVF and the US address.  The latest styles have a hologram on a fabric tag AND the same paper tag.  (I guess counterfeiting the dresses were becoming a serious problem, so they took serious measures.)

I bought a fake DVF once on eBay and the "silk jersey" felt completely different (read: weird), and the print was messy.  (Needless to say, that went right back to the seller!!!)  In pics, you obviously can't feel the fabric, so that's probably not helpful....

The only other piece of advice I'd give is that NOT having that little paper tag may not necessarily mean it's fake, if you're buying it pre-owned.  There have been times when I've found that tag a little scratchy and just removed it myself. :-S


----------



## karolinec1

Ladies, for those of you who don't like to wear a cami under their wrap dresses, I just found the best bra ever for under a wrap dress!  It's a deep plunge bra, and the band actually goes closer to your waist and the cups are cut pretty deep, so that you don't have to (a) fiddle with the V all day worrying that your bra is showing, or (b) stick a safety pin to hold it shut, or (c) (and I've seen this) sew the top of the dress.  (You do have to be comfortable showing cleavage though... LOL)


----------



## shopalot

Pic please *Karoline* and more importantly where can this be purchased?!
I'm always finding that I need to wear a cami underneath my DVF pieces!


----------



## karolinec1

http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-ULTRA-DEEP-...tZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWCQ5fIntimatesQQsalenotsupported

I know it looks a little odd, but boy, does it help with the self-conscious fiddling!

(*Shopalot*:  I see you're in Toronto too.  They're available at Sophia's on the Danforth!)


----------



## NicolesCloset

I think i am going to get one.  Yes , the cleavage would be the only problem. lol I would not wear it to church but, any other time that would be awesome


----------



## moshi_moshi

i second the merona tanks from target, they're like $7.99, f21 works too.

i usually just like them to be a semi fitted strechy one so they're not bulky underneath.  i don't really have much to fill out the dresses or create cleavage, lol so i prefer the tank route.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I swear by the NY&Co. camis... they're stretchy and smooth, so there's no weird ribbing/banding etc. underneath.  I must have a zillion of them, and wouldn't wear any of my DVF dresses without one.


----------



## NZA

Sometimes I don't like wearing camis because I don't like the cami line that it makes on your hips/waist.  So, what I do is wear bandeau type bras such that they appear to look like a cami when it peeks through the dress, but in reality its your bra.  That make sense?  I have a few of them from Gap Body in different colors.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh, I never thought about that...

Thanks NZA.


----------



## cheritheberry

NZA, that is one reason I don't like to wear camis with mine.  They add too much bulk underneath.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Naza- those are really good.  American Apparel sells them.  I know someone who wears them w/ all of her wrap dresses and you wouldnt know that its a bra


----------



## fieryfashionist

Well, the NY&Co. ones don't add any bulk... they're that slinky spandexy material and oftentimes, I tuck the cami into my spanx anyway haha.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Fiery*-those are the cami's I wear too.  They are super thin, so it's not too terrible.


I am wearing my Jenny today ladies and have gotten lots of compliments from co-workers on it's "summery" print.  I was a bit scared to wear it to work, since I work at a law firm, but no crazy looks thus far!  

I FINALLY bought the black Aria!  Pics coming soon...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ can't wait for pics.  I've been slacking lately w/ my pics but one of my friends found me my dvf hg.  Spotted frog!!! I've lusted after that dress forever and I am going ot get it from her tomorrow.  Just hope that its not too short.


----------



## SuLi

Although a bit pricey, I really recommend slips and tops by commando: http://www.herlook.com/commando-invisible-underwear.html

Very light weight, never bunches or clings.  I wear them under all of my dresses, including DVF.  I'm actually wearing one today under my DVF dress.  I'll see if I can sneak into the bathroom and take a picture.

EDIT:  Sorry for the poor picture...there isn't a full length mirror in the bathroom.  You can see the slip peaking out from my dress.  It's the Laetitia (sp?) style.  I can't wear the wrap dresses.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Cute!! I really like the Chains print on you!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

i love the chain links print.  I wanted to score that print in a wrap dress at the ss but I was unlucky.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

heres my latest addition to my dvf family
spotted frog- she is a bit short but i still love her


----------



## pearlisthegurl

I love that one! The blue and green is so pretty!


----------



## LABAG

talldrnkofwater said:


> heres my latest addition to my dvf family
> spotted frog- she is a bit short but i still love her


 lOOKS WONDERFUL ON YOU!!!! Not too short-depending on where you wear it-I have that frog print in top in the gold, black and cream a few seasons ago, its a blouson top-love it
I have got to commend you on all your DVF -YOU WERE HER WELL , and I love to see your pics, I love DVF ALSO, have several wrap dresses and tops.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Dukeprincess* - Ohhh, I bet you looked fabulous... it's always nice to receive compliments!   Congrats on the Aria... such a pretty dress! 

*SuLi *- The chains link looks so great on you!! 

*talldrnkofwater* - Ohhh, I love it on you!!  You can absolutely pull it off... and it isn't too short on you!


----------



## fieryfashionist

So I really need to take "modeling" pics, but here are a lot of the dresses I was lucky enough to find on sale at various places during the past few months (NM, Nordies, Saks, Bloomies, etc.)!   It (and a lack of $$$) is also why I didn't go crazy at the sample sale haha. :-p

My three "NM Exclusive" super sale finds!!  I don't know if they actually are haha (exclusive, that is), because the Magenta Vine Print was sold out in my size at full price on dvf.com! :-p  














I adore this Tabalah dress I got on sale at Bloomies a while back!!





Fuller Heart Swirl from Nordies!





Julian cracker jack pink from the Saks sale!





Classic black Julian with 3/4th length sleeves... Saks sale!





Red Peyton Poplin dress... Nordies sale!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhhh, it looks fabulous on you!!!   You should rock your Cabas with it! 




shopalot said:


> Here is one of my newest items.  Excuse the pants, I was heading out to the gym and decided to take a few pic's before I went.
> 
> *Nalia Rhombus Citron*


----------



## fieryfashionist

This is what I came away with at the sample sale.  For me, there were too many things I either already owned (and luckily got on sale ) or the prints were very similar prints to dresses I already own.  Plus, I didn't bring a ton of $$$ with me haha. 

Black knit New Domina dress!  So slinky and sexy... and even better when I lose those pesky 5lbs!!   I was hoping to score this dress forever, but after my size disappeared from my Nordies bag, I just couldn't bring myself to pay more than that price!  I did better though haha, yay. 






Since I have a lot of dresses and several people said this looked cute on me, I ended up buying it (I liked it too, of course, haha).  I kinda regret it a bit, because I can't think of that many outfits to put it with, besides a navy or cream pencil skirt, over a navy dress, with linen pants, cream/white skinnies, etc.  Hmm, I'll figure something out. 

Millicent shibori blue blazer (very lightweight)!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Fiery:  *I love them all! And the magenta vine print is gorgeous!  The Fuller is a great dress.

 I want to see modeling pics!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Fiery, *I adore the New Domina.  How does it fit?  I am considering buying the Dominette.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hi!   Haha, I'll take a few soon, I promise!   I wanted to wear one today, but it's so disgusting outside... rainy and cold... I swear it isn't summer!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh, I love the Dominette!!   I'd say the New Domina fits TTS.  There's a lot of stretch in it, so it kinda sucks everything in haha.   It might be a bit too slinky/body conscious for work wear, but it depends on your work environment (although you're in a law firm, so I don't know) and whether or not you pair it with a cardi/blazer, etc..   Hmm, I probably could have gone the next size up too, but this is probably going to be more of a going out dress for me, so I wanted a sleeker fit.  They also had that fabulous hot pink one at the sample sale, but I figured the black one was more versatile. 




Dukeprincess said:


> *Fiery, *I adore the New Domina.  How does it fit?  I am considering buying the Dominette.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*TallDrink:*  The Spotted Frog looks great, if I had your legs, I'd wear even shorter dresses! :okay:

*Fiery:  *Thanks for the sizing info.  I was thinking that if I do get the Dominette, I'd size up just for a looser fit.  Don't want the bossman thinking I finally jumped off the edge of "business casual."  After seeing your New Domina, now I want that too!  Off to eBay I go to search for one.  You are right, it really is a good going out dress, very sexy too!  Even more reason to model it for us! I will be waiting for those pics!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Ooo fiery I love it all!!
Suli, gorgeous!
Talldrink, wow that dress looks fabulous on you


----------



## shopalot

karolinec1 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-ULTRA-DEEP-...tZUSQ5fCSAQ5fWCQ5fIntimatesQQsalenotsupported
> 
> I know it looks a little odd, but boy, does it help with the self-conscious fiddling!
> 
> (*Shopalot*:  I see you're in Toronto too.  They're available at Sophia's on the Danforth!)


Thanks for the tip Karoline!
I do however find that I need a cami underneath.  I'm usually carrying my little one around and she has a tendency to pull at my dresses, I'd hate to let the _goodies out of the bag_!


----------



## shopalot

talldrnkofwater said:


> heres my latest addition to my dvf family
> spotted frog- she is a bit short but i still love her



*SuLi* I love the chain link dress on you!  That print is fantastic!

*Talldrnkofwater* I love this!  It's so fun, and I don't think that it's too short on you at all!


----------



## shopalot

fieryfashionist said:


> So I really need to take "modeling" pics, but here are a lot of the dresses I was lucky enough to find on sale at various places during the past few months (NM, Nordies, Saks, Bloomies, etc.)!   It (and a lack of $$$) is also why I didn't go crazy at the sample sale haha. :-p
> 
> My three "NM Exclusive" super sale finds!!  I don't know if they actually are haha (exclusive, that is), because the Magenta Vine Print was sold out in my size at full price on dvf.com! :-p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore this Tabalah dress I got on sale at Bloomies a while back!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuller Heart Swirl from Nordies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian cracker jack pink from the Saks sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Classic black Julian with 3/4th length sleeves... Saks sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Peyton Poplin dress... Nordies sale!



*Fiery*, fantastic choices as always!  I love how you're not afraid of color!  You've made me rethink a few patterns and colors that I thought I could never pull off!


----------



## msflutter

Fiery, great dresses! I just got the red poplin at Saks!!! 
I only have 4 dresses (and a few sweaters and jackets).
Here are the two dresses I've worn...then two new ones I'll try to post soon!

I love this dress!





and of course the wonderwoman!
sorry this was a late night pic i took of myself to make sure the dress wasn't too crazy on me...its not!


----------



## IFFAH

^*msflutter*, I  the 1st dress.


----------



## pisdapisda79

msflutter, you look great in the butterfly dress, such a cute dress


----------



## Dukeprincess

Great dresses *MsFlutter*!  The Wonder Woman is one of my favs!


----------



## exquisite09

I bought the Antonio S/S wrap dress on sale maybe two-ish years ago? Never wore it and pulled it out yesterday to wear to my convocation. I'm now OBSESSED with the brand. The dress was so comfortable and flattering.

http://www.kaboodle.com/reviews/diane-von-furstenberg-antonio-dress--shopbop.com


----------



## alllove

I love DVF dress 
I have only two dresses now.












But this weekend I will get more dresses ! 
Because they(the dvf outlet) have the July 4th sale.
I already called  them and putted a few dresses on hold for the sale. can't wait !!!


----------



## shopalot

alllove both dresses look amazing on you!
I have the second dress and I love the pattern!  I wore it the other day to the theatre, matinee preformance and I got so many compliments on it!


----------



## alllove

Thanks shopalot !
We have same dress I love the dress too !
It's really comfortable and makes me happy


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Allove I love both dresses on you.  Love the print on the second dress. *


----------



## talldrnkofwater

allove- love the dresses.  
here is my wonder woman.  i didnt get a chance to crop this photo so excuse the background.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Tall drink*  You finally got the WW!  Looks great paired with the white skirt!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

yeah, i bought it at the dvf ss.  I was on a serious mission to find it and one of the helpers asked me if i was looking for something and I told her ww top or dress.  She went downstairs to look for one and found it.  I was very happy.


----------



## MsFrida

Got a Rhythm yesterday.. you can't really see it, sorry...











you can sort of see the sleeve of Kitt here


----------



## Dukeprincess

Cute!  Love that coat too!


----------



## shopalot

talldrnkofwater said:


> allove- love the dresses.
> here is my wonder woman.  i didnt get a chance to crop this photo so excuse the background.



ACKKK I LOVE it!!
The WW looks awesome on you! Congrats on such a great find!
I'm on the hunt now...!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hello Everyone, I've been slacking on the posting lately, but here are 2 of my latest acquisitions....

I originally bought the black Aria, but it didn't look great on me, so I returned it and got...

The Dominette 






Spring Cheetah Print Top


----------



## talldrnkofwater

thank you ladies
DukePrincess- I am oh so loving the domina on you.   I love dvf wrap tops. 
Msfrida- i have that same exact rhythm but i have to get it altered.  Ive lost a bit of weight since I bought it.  Its such a great dress.


----------



## Styleforever

Still love her dresses, still wear them.


----------



## Pimbi77

roussel said:


> I love DVF too! You ladies look amazing! I think I have 4 dresses, but not any wrap styles yet. I love how classic the designs are. Here are the 2 that I have pics of. The second one I remember seing DVF herself wear it at her fashion show.


 
Hi Roussel!
I'm in love with the blue DvF, it's amazing!!!
I'm also a big fan of DvF, but still try to find the right dress, because wrap dresses don't look good on me. 
Do you know what's the name of your blue dress, it's soooooooo beautiful!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

more ss pics:
judy blue leopard:






Jill wall deco in sunrise




i still have 1 more dress to post from my ss loot.


----------



## bohemianchic

Hi, Thinking of getting my very first DvF purchase. I'm from Ireland and we have no dvf store so i was wondering does anyone know is dvf.com the official website?? also do you know if the sizes on this website are in american sizes? would be very grateful for your help as i see a blouse i really like


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Hello!  Yes, that is the official website and all of the sizes are in US sizes.  Is the blouse a wrap style?  

*TallDrink*  Looks like someone had a GOOD time at the SS!  :greengrin:


----------



## talldrnkofwater

omg- i had a great time at the ss.  And i was bad today.  I bought cracker jack in pink.  Hopefully Ill post pics this w/e.


----------



## bohemianchic

Thanks a million  dukeprincess, no not a wrap style. however just spent the money i was going to get the blouse with on a chloe skirt  its bittersweet, better get saving now so i can get my fist dvf item, heading to new york in october so might wait until then and can actually try on the clothes


----------



## fieryfashionist

*DukePrincess* - Haha, the bossman would probably be like "Wow, she's too hot for this office!!"   You look fabulous in your Dominette and spring cheetah wrap top! 

Aww, thanks *shopalot*!  I love, love color... while I love neutrals too, I'm probably more comfortable in bright colors haha (sometimes I have to remind myself to buy neutrals, because having 3023239230 colors and no neutrals can be a problem! )... probably the opposite of most people. 

*msflutter* - Ohhh, congrats!!  We're dress twins!  You look beautiful in your dresses... I love that Wonder Woman wrap! 

*exquisite09* - Great, classic choice!

*alllove *- I love both dresses on you!!  I've meant to snag that second one off ebay for a looooooong time... I probably should do it, but I just bought two other ones! 

*talldrnk* - The Wonder Woman wrap looks fabulous on you!  You scored some amazing items at the ss!!  The judy blue leopard looks great on you, as does the Jill Wall deco wrap top! 

*MsFrida* - Very chic combo!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I scored two dresses off of ebay (I'll take pics when I can... one of them might be the dress I wear for an upcoming wedding) and this cute wrap top on sale at Nordies  ... Chain link green:


----------



## shoppinghabbit

I love DVF but sadly dont have any yet


----------



## talldrnkofwater

fieryfashionista- I love that green chain link.  they had that at the ss but i only saw it in black.  great score!

shoppinghabit- dvf always goes on sale.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Fiery:* As usual, I love the chain link top! But then again, I am just waiting for you to tell me I can come play in your closet!    Can't wait to see the eBay scores!

*TallDrink:* I love the Judy on you!  The Jill wrap top is gorgeous too, I have never seen that print...I am very jealous! 

*ShoppingHabbit:* DVF always goes on sale as *TallDrink* mentioned.  Check out Saks and Nordstom, they are having some good sales right now.  HTH!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sorry if you have seen this in the CL outfit thread, but here is me leaving for work today in my DVF Libren blouse.


----------



## shopalot

*Ms. Frida* I love your rhythm dress!! How would you say is the if with this dress? I am always afraid of the top falling down on me.

*Duke* I love your Cheeta top!  The color looks amazing on you!!! Your Libren blouse is very flattering on you! I love the sleeve detail.

*Tall* Excellent finds from the ss!  The sunrise top looks amazing on you, as does all of your gorgeous pieces.  How many items is that for you

*Fiery* I'm the complete opposite! I'm trying to inject a bit more color into my wardrobe!  Life is to short to blend in!
I love your chain links top and can't wait to see your ebay finds.  I have a few items I'm watching

*shoppinghabit* I also try to only buy DVF on sale  I've been very fortunate to find my size at sale prices!


----------



## Pinkdancer

Duke, I was going to buy that top back when it was on sale at Bloomingdales but passed on it--now I'm wishing I didn't. Looks great!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Thank you!  I love it!  Maybe it will pop up again, you never know?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

shopalot- I have 24 pieces, 4 of which are tops.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

oh no, i forgot i actually have 26 pieces ( i cant find the edit button for some strange reason.  lol)


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *talldrnk*!  See, I could swear I saw the green chain link dress at the ss, but it was nowhere near my size, and I'd already been there for so long that I didn't bother looking around more haha.  

Hi *Dukeprincess*!!   Thank you!!   Haha, if you bring your DVF pieces (although I know you're smaller than me), we can have a DVF party!   Ohhhh, that Libren blouse looks gorgeous on you! 

Hi *shopalot*!!  Haha, I agree... why blend in when you can stand out?   You should post your ebay (and hopefully colorful! ) scores!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi ladies!   Okay, so I love, love (did I mention love?! ) this Tull dress... I bought it last year in black (super sale from Nordies, I think) and found it for a great price in purple on ebay... so now I have twins haha.   I have a wedding to go to in a few days and I was thinking of wearing it.   I adore dresses, but I always need sleeves for my less than stellar arms haha... this is so ideal, because it covers the area (back of the arm) that I hate!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Fiery*:  As usual, I  your dress!  That purple looks awesome on your skintone.  Definitely wear it to the wedding.  Also, are those glitter CL's I see?  Great compliment for the dress.

Oh how I long to come play in your closet....


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hey girl!   Aww, thank you!!   The picture makes the shade of purple look more eggplanty than it actually is, but either way, it's still a stunning shade of purple!   Yeah, they're my "Cinderella" shoes haha... multicolor silver glitter NPs!   Like I said, bring your DVF and you can come anytime!   Hmm, I'm not sure what to do though, because I found out the evening wedding is outside, immediately followed by the reception inside... the last thing I would want is for my HG shoes to get all muddied up, ahh... crap.   I'm going to see if I can find these anywhere haha:

http://www.thesolemates.com/


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yikes, why would anyone want to have a wedding AND reception outside in the dead of summer?  I just went to an outdoor wedding and almost died because it was so hot! 

I think those are a good plan!


----------



## saragerard

i love DVF! her clothes are so well fitted, colorful, and fun!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Fiery- that dress is gorg! 
sidebar- I want to see pics of your closet.  I have a closet fetish.  weird I know.  lol


----------



## KristyDarling

Fiery -- LOVE that dress! You and I have the same body! Hourglass with arm phobia...hehe!


----------



## shopalot

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi ladies!   Okay, so I love, love (did I mention love?! ) this Tull dress... I bought it last year in black (super sale from Nordies, I think) and found it for a great price in purple on ebay... so now I have twins haha.   I have a wedding to go to in a few days and I was thinking of wearing it.   I adore dresses, but I always need sleeves for my less than stellar arms haha... this is so ideal, because it covers the area (back of the arm) that I hate!



*Fiery*, this dress looks amazing on you and I love the color!
I thought that I purchased DVF items on Ebay but looking back at my account it seems like all of my purchases are infact NL!  I'm just watching a TON of DVF! haha.
I did order a dress from DVF.com that I'll post pics of soon.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^ lol!


----------



## LinaFelina

I found my first DVF purchase at a thrift store the other day, I bought this silk blouse for $3.  It's not usually a color I'd wear and haven't decided what to wear with it yet, but it got me more interested in DVF.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Here's a great NYT article on Diane.
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/07/19/business/19diane.html?pagewanted=1&_r=2


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^I am so jealous of DVF's granddaughter.  Can you imagine all the goodies she will inherit one day?

I have no idea why DVF's sales are down, since I am single-handedly keeping her in business!


----------



## Raffaluv

OMG I love DVF!! This thread is TDF!!  Gorgeous Everyone!!


----------



## Samia

*fieryfashionist*, I love your dress!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Duke* - Haha, I know... all of us ending up fanning up a storm with our wedding programs, cuz it was HOT as hell!! 

Thanks so much, *talldrnk*!! 

Hi *Kristy*!!  Haha, wellllll, I don't really have boobs, so I don't know if I'm an hourglass, but I do have hips and an a$$ that won't quit, so maybe I am!   Yes, total arm phobia here, phew! 

Hi *shopalot*!!  Aww, thank you!!   Haha, I think my ebay account is mostly NL purchases, and some DVF... I always watch more than I buy, because I can't possibly buy everything I watch!   Ohhhh, I can't wait to see pics of your new dress!! 

Hi *Samia*!  Aww, thank you!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Sooo... I was browsing Saks last week and found this awesome top for $98 (or was it $98.20 or $98.90 haha)... just my size was left, so I placed my order at the speed of light!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh, I love it!  I considered getting that, but passed.  Now you are making me regret that decision!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hey girl!!   Yeah, at that price, I had to at least see if I'd love it!   I thought it might be too matronly or billowy, but balanced out with a nice slim pencil skirt and heels, it's fab!   I might try it with wide legged black pants too, but that may not work well, since the top isn't super fitted... I'll have to see!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ that top is gorg! 
I need to get off my lazy arse and take more pics.


----------



## scorpio13

*fieryfashionist*- I have that top and completely *LOVE* it! I wear it under vests to conceal a bit of the billowyness.

Have you seen it on Olivia Palermo? She wears it really well.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *talldrnk*!  Thank you!!   I can't wait to see more of your pics! 

Hi *scorpio*!!   Ohhh, we're top twins, yay!   Hmm, the vest is a great idea!!  I just googled her + DVF top and found this pic:






Okay, so all I need now is her beauty, slim legs to wear shorts, and black Birkin haha.


----------



## scorpio13

*fiery*- yay top twins ! I must admit, I did try to copy Olivia's look   Minus the skinny legs, black birkin, and *****y attitude of course!

Here's another one:





Anyway, I think you'll find the top most versatile. I even like to wear it cardigan-style with skinny jeans. Can you tell I just *ADORE* it !


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hi!   Haha, ohhhh, I'm sure you looked gorgeous!!   I've never really seen those reality shows, but yeah, I heard she's kinda stuck up... I don't care how pretty/goreous you are, an attitude is such a turn off!   I love that top with the yellow clutch... I was thinking of using a red or yellow bag... or black, obviously!   The cardi idea is a fab one... after a little weight loss haha, I have these awesome skinny black J Brands (split at the ankle) that I'd love to wear this top with!


----------



## fieryfashionist

My latest sale find from yoox!   I love, love dresses with pockets!!!   My TB watermelon patent thoras match the orangey red color of the print perfectly!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I loved the Ginko print!  That dress looks so adorable on you!   I have pocket in my Rossa and Roan and I love them, because I have to carry a security tag with me at work, so I can just slip it in there! 

Oh *Fiery* I am on a MAJOR budget until after Spain, so I will just tune in and live vicariously through you.


----------



## LinaFelina

fieryfashionist said:


> My latest sale find from yoox!  I love, love dresses with pockets!!!  My TB watermelon patent thoras match the orangey red color of the print perfectly!


 Wow, I just bought this print in the skirt version..still waiting for it to arrive.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Rimma13

What do you girls think of this Ezmeralda top I got today? Should I keep it or return it?


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Rimma:* I really like the top, why are you considering returning it?  I think it looks good with the skinny jeans you have it paired with or you could do it with bermuda shorts.

I say that it's a keeper!


----------



## creighbaby

karolinec1 said:


> NWT ULTRA DEEP PLUNGE CONVERTIBLE BRA BRIDAL~36C WHITE - eBay (item 260402845167 end time Jul-29-09 19:34:38 PDT)
> 
> I know it looks a little odd, but boy, does it help with the self-conscious fiddling!



What a great item. I think I will have to get one because I've been doing a lot of adjusting lately.


----------



## creighbaby

DVF has a fan of the week competition on her facebook page. basically, you post a photo wearing a DVF item and every Friday the staff choose their favorite. I don't think there's a prize. I've never entered, but I love seeing all the wonder dvf outfits -- mostly dresses.

Become a DVF facebook fan and you'll see info about the fan of the week.


----------



## Rimma13

Dukeprincess said:


> *Rimma:* I really like the top, why are you considering returning it?  I think it looks good with the skinny jeans you have it paired with or you could do it with bermuda shorts.
> 
> I say that it's a keeper!



Thanks, I guess I'm just not sure it's that flattering.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hey girl!   Thanks so much... you're so sweet!    Ohhhh, the pockets are as functional as they are cute haha.   Haha, wellllll, I'm only buying on sale and needing to buy waaaaaay less, but if something amazing comes along at the right price, my willpower is crap.   Spain will be amazing... I'm so jealous!! 





Dukeprincess said:


> I loved the Ginko print!  That dress looks so adorable on you!   I have pocket in my Rossa and Roan and I love them, because I have to carry a security tag with me at work, so I can just slip it in there!
> 
> Oh *Fiery* I am on a MAJOR budget until after Spain, so I will just tune in and live vicariously through you.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*LinaFelina* - Hey there!  Ohhh, we're almost twins... congrats on finding the skirt!!   You must post pics when you receive it!! 

*Rimma13 *- The top looks really great on you... I adore the color!   I agree with *Duke*... don't return it!!   You can dress it up with skinny jeans and heels and dress it down with linen pants/Bermudas/shorts, etc.


----------



## creighbaby

I did a tally of what I own and there's 38 DVF items hanging in my closet.  I only buy DVF at the first and last days of the sample sale and at the Barneys Warehouse sale. The first day of the sale I hit the sample racks and on the last day I seek out current items that are majorly marked down. I've been able to get a few one-of-a-kind items from the sample bins. When I get home next week, I will take photos of some of the other items.



I found photos for these items I own:

The long "wonder woman" wrap dress






Orchid Lei wrap dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lacie





Dessa Jolie 






Jaipur dress, but mine is in purple





    Kaimo dress. Mine is in yellow instead of orange and green instead of blue








  The hane, but mine is in blue


----------



## jtstitzer

I just wanted to post my find at the NM Last call sale today! Windowpane "Dorie" vest for $25!


----------



## LinaFelina

fieryfashionist said:


> *LinaFelina* - Hey there! Ohhh, we're almost twins... congrats on finding the skirt!!  You must post pics when you receive it!!


 
Here is the Ginkgo in the skirt version.  There's no way it would fit me or I'd be wearing it, but I got it with a Theory top for a criminally low price, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh, I love that!  Why won't you wear it?


----------



## fieryfashionist

*creighbaby* - You have a fabulous collection!! 

*jtstitzer* - What an amazing find!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhhhh, I love it!   Aww, why can't you wear it?!   You can let it in/out if fit is an issue, no?  You must find a way to wear it! 




LinaFelina said:


> Here is the Ginkgo in the skirt version.  There's no way it would fit me or I'd be wearing it, but I got it with a Theory top for a criminally low price, I couldn't resist.


----------



## shopalot

That's a fantastic skirt Lena, I hope that you are able to wear it!


----------



## shopalot

This dress is on my radar for an upcoming baby shower.  Does anyone own it. and if so can you comment on the fit?

http://www.polyvore.com/belted_lupe_summer_dress/thing?id=7478550


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Lena- i love the ginko skirt.  I sob everytime I see a ginko print now.  I sold my ginko toby because it was just sitting in my closet unworn.  Now i want it back.  lol.  I'm so indecissive.

I changed my avatar to my fave dvf dress.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhh, it's sooo pretty!!   It's perfect for a baby shower!!   I have the wrap top int this print adore it!   I think it would fit the same as most wrap dresses, but the material itself is more silky and a bit thinner than my other dresses.  I think you should get it (and post pics when you do)!!  




shopalot said:


> This dress is on my radar for an upcoming baby shower.  Does anyone own it. and if so can you comment on the fit?
> 
> http://www.polyvore.com/belted_lupe_summer_dress/thing?id=7478550


----------



## shopalot

Thanks so much *Fiery*!  If I do decide to get it, I'll be sure to post some pictures!
*Tall* I can see why that's your favorite dress, it looks fantastic on you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*shopalot* Be sure to check NM for that dress, I saw it on sale there about a week ago.


----------



## shopalot

It's a shame that it's not online!  Can you recommend a SA and do you know if they would ship to Canada?


----------



## Dukeprincess

I don't have an SA at NM, but maybe someone else could help?

It was online a few days ago, maybe they sold out?


----------



## shopalot

Really I missed it online say it ain't so!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I promise if I see it pop back up again, I will immediately post the link in this thread.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, I'm sorry, *shopalot*!   If you wear a 2 (the only size there), my-theresa has it!

http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/produ...ctid=7231&currency_code=USD&koop_id=QA1200001

Ebay links! 
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=DVF+garden&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## shopalot

Thanks so much Fiery! I was on the online chat with Saks and I was feeling confident that they would be able to locate one for me, but in the end they were unable to Evilbay here I come...ush:


----------



## fieryfashionist

^No problem!   I almost wore my top today, but wore something else in the end!   The dress will be amazing on you!   Ahh, that sucks about Saks... but at least ebay has it!


----------



## LinaFelina

shopalot said:


> That's a fantastic skirt Lena, I hope that you are able to wear it!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> Oooh, I love that! Why won't you wear it?





fieryfashionist said:


> Ohhhhh, I love it!  Aww, why can't you wear it?!  You can let it in/out if fit is an issue, no? You must find a way to wear it!


 
Waaaaaah!  It's about a size 2 and I'm about a 12, I think I'd have to let it out until it didn't come back but I got it for practically nothing, I have a habit of doing that.


----------



## shopalot

Here are a few new purchases!

Green Adelaide Swing Dress and Boka Pebbles


----------



## fashiongirl26

I like DvF, but I'm not so much into the printed wraps...  I guess I just haven't found too many patterns that I like that actually come in a wrap.

Here is my newest acquisition, Ima.  Straps need to be shortened, obviously.


My favorite, Zippie! (wool jersey)


Ternez (cashmere):






*Faintly:*  How does the cashmere wrap dresses fit?  I'm eyeing the prune cashmere wrap on DVF.com.


----------



## shopalot

*Fashiongir*l, I don't think that all your pic links have come through!
I love that Ternez dress on you! It looks like it fits you like a glove!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Shopalot:* You look awesome!  I hope you are able to score the Garden dress soon!


----------



## japskivt

Hi ladies. I just found this thread. I just tried counting off of the top of my head and I have 28 things I can think of. Tops, Skirts, Dresses, and a Jacket.

I will try to take pictures of everything one of these days and will post new acquisitions as I add to my collection.

I have always loved her stuff because its so classic. It is almost always work appropriate but can also be used casually.

I was actually thinking of getting this:http://www.purseblog.com/trends/the...-stephanie-bag-is-back-for-fall.html#comments

What do you ladies think?

I really only use Chanel and Balenciaga, but figured I could beat on this bag a little and not freak out about it. Is it worth it?


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^I think it is gorgeous, but is still rather pricey for a "beat up" bag.


----------



## japskivt

Yeah... I saw it in person today and wasn't very impressed. Its cool, but not me and its HUGE. The medium is HUGE. It would eat my Chanel Accordion alive and that is a big bag.


----------



## japskivt

PS.. The fall stuff is AMAZING. Rich and vibrant colors!


----------



## pisdapisda79

I find that her cashmere dresses fit on the larger side. 



fashiongirl26 said:


> I like DvF, but I'm not so much into the printed wraps...  I guess I just haven't found too many patterns that I like that actually come in a wrap.
> 
> Here is my newest acquisition, Ima. Straps need to be shortened, obviously.
> 
> 
> My favorite, Zippie! (wool jersey)
> 
> 
> Ternez (cashmere):
> 
> 
> *Faintly:* How does the cashmere wrap dresses fit? I'm eyeing the prune cashmere wrap on DVF.com.


----------



## Lululola

If anyone is looking for the Marla Bis top (the one Olivia Palermo has),  I saw a few size 4s and 10s at the woodbury common store last week.  I bought one and it came up to 90$ ish (including tax)


----------



## japskivt

Thanks lululola!


----------



## shopalot

Ooohh I would love to get my hands on that top!


----------



## IFFAH

the dress. My favorite way of pairing with a blazer to spruce up the look.



creighbaby said:


> I found photos for these items I own:
> 
> The long "wonder woman" wrap dress


----------



## IFFAH

*Cathy Tsui*, HK Former Artist/Model; now socialite.

 her DVF dress. The color combo works with her Blue Brighton Matte Croc B and her heels.


----------



## Creammia

Luvvvvv this dress but I guess can't find it anymore 




IFFAH said:


> *Cathy Tsui*, HK Former Artist/Model; now socialite.
> 
> her DVF dress. The color combo works with her Blue Brighton Matte Croc B and her heels.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*LinaFelina* - Ohhhhhh, okay.  Ahh, maybe you can have the skirt reconstructed into something fabulous that will work for you - a scarf, etc.   Or, it could just be one of those pieces you stare at. 

*shopalot* - Girl, you look fab in both pieces!! 

*jap* - Wow, bigger than the Accordian is HUGE haha... medium my a$$!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I thought I'd post this in here too... finally wore my Falling Rain wrap top the other day to a meeting!


----------



## pearlisthegurl

The top is stunning and the outfit is so pulled together. You probably looked the chicest in the meeting!


----------



## shopalot

Thanks *Fiery*!
That Falling Rain top looks awesome on you! I love the pairing with your Chanel and CL's!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Did you ever get the dress *shopalot?*


----------



## japskivt

Fiery - amazing as always!


----------



## Creammia

This purple dress is TDF!!!!!! My fav color~~



fieryfashionist said:


> Hi ladies!  Okay, so I love, love (did I mention love?! ) this Tull dress... I bought it last year in black (super sale from Nordies, I think) and found it for a great price in purple on ebay... so now I have twins haha.  I have a wedding to go to in a few days and I was thinking of wearing it.  I adore dresses, but I always need sleeves for my less than stellar arms haha... this is so ideal, because it covers the area (back of the arm) that I hate!


----------



## Creammia

*Creighbaby*...i luv all the dresses that you've got!!

The colors and styles are very elegant.....My fav ones are the wonder woman wrap dress and the Orchid lei.....



creighbaby said:


> I did a tally of what I own and there's 38 DVF items hanging in my closet. I only buy DVF at the first and last days of the sample sale and at the Barneys Warehouse sale. The first day of the sale I hit the sample racks and on the last day I seek out current items that are majorly marked down. I've been able to get a few one-of-a-kind items from the sample bins. When I get home next week, I will take photos of some of the other items.
> 
> 
> 
> I found photos for these items I own:
> 
> The long "wonder woman" wrap dress
> getdagoss.com/images/Diane%20von%20Furstenberg-wonder-woman.jpg
> 
> Orchid Lei wrap dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacie
> matchesfashion.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/dvf-v-d7643600j9_bck/xlarge/dvf-v-d7643600j9_bck_1.jpg
> 
> Dessa Jolie
> content.nordstrom.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Gigantic/18/_5798978.jpg
> 
> 
> Jaipur dress, but mine is in purple
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=7301170
> 
> Kaimo dress. Mine is in yellow instead of orange and green instead of blue
> neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod53170109&parentId=cat5890737&masterId=cat7190734&index=21&cmCat=cat000000cat000001cat000009cat000059cat7190734cat5890737viecouture.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/dvf-kaimodress.jpg
> 
> The hane, but mine is in blue
> hautelook.com/imgs/styles/large/D6715181P8BLAIV_BLKIVRY_2.jpg


----------



## shopalot

Dukeprincess said:


> Did you ever get the dress *shopalot?*



I did *Duke*!  Thanks for all your help!  I'm super excited to get it and I really hope that it will work for this upcoming shower, although I did just recieve a couple of great NL pieces so I'll have to make some hard decisions!


----------



## yellow08

tresjoliex said:


> This is the one dress I remember I have without looking at my closet, I love this dress!


 
My only DVF dress "so far"....


----------



## japskivt

Yellow. It's a great dress!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Fiery, you are the bomb!!!
Yellow- I have that dvf rhythm.  its a great dress.  I've never worn mines because I have to get it altered.  I lost most of my weight after I bought the dress.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Please excuse my dirty mirror, but here is a picture of me in the Rossa.


----------



## may3545

I love DVF dresses! I only own two. I just wore one of them to a friend's wedding last weekend. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

May- I love that dress, I wanted it for the longest but never got my hands on it.
Duke- I've never seen that dress before.  Very pretty.


----------



## japskivt

May - we are dress twins! I have the same one!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*May* I  that dress!  (as I scurry off to eBay to find one)

*Talldrink:*  The dress is actually Navy, but looks darker in my pictures.  It came in white (yellow stripe) and black (with a grey stripe) as well.


----------



## may3545

Thanks talldrnkofwater, dukeprincess, and japskivt! It's amazingly comfortable!


----------



## simmmchen

Hey everyone! I'm new to this section and to this thread. It's great to see so many modeling shots 

I've purchased my first two DvF dresses a couple of weeks back when I was on vacation. They were a good price at Saks, so I snatched them up  Now I want MORE already , but I have just lost my job, so that's obviously not going to happen!

Here is my Julian in River Stones small white (I'd love to have this in all black)  and my Betsy in Lightning Cocoa (just LOVE the pattern and the puffy sleeves!):


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Wow I love this thread...I have one wrap dress that I wear to death...I  dvf


----------



## Dukeprincess

I adore your dresses *Simmmchen*!   They look amazing on you!

I am sure you will find a new job soon!

*Dee Dee Lovely*:  :welcome2:


----------



## simmmchen

^^Thank you, Dukeprincess 

I wore the Lightning Cocoa dress for the first time yesterday. Let me just say it was quite windy...  If you're not wearing opaque tights and it's windy, do you worry about showing a little too much leg with the wrap dresses when the wind blows it open?

Another question for you all: Do you really go dry clean only with your silk jersey dresses? Or has anyone tried to hand wash one? I'm really curious about your replies!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I always send my DVF's to the dry cleaners.  They are too expensive to take any chances!

To prevent giving people a peep show with my wraps, I stick a piece of fashion tape on the upper part to keep it closed.  That way there is enough space for my legs to move, but not too much as to show the world my assets!~


----------



## simmmchen

^^Fashion tape! That's a great idea, I'm going to copy that. Thank you!

Dry cleaning just gets so expensive though, doesn't it? Also, I wouldn't know which dry cleaner to trust with my dresses. I will definitely try to get a recommendation or something. I wonder if this store in my small town can give me one, since they sell DvF dresses there.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yes, definitely dry cleaning does add up. Luckily the cleaners I go to gives 30% off on Wednesday and Saturday, so those are the only days I go!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks so much, *pearlisthegirl* and *shopalot*! 

Thanks so much, *jap*!! 

*Creammia *- Hi there!  Thank you!!   The color is awesome! 

*talldrnk *- Haha, right back at ya! 

*Duke*, the Rossa looks fabulous on you!!

*may*, you look beautiful!! 
*
simmmchen *- Both look great on you... I can count on one hand the number of DVF pieces I paid full price for... sales are the best!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I found this maxi dress on sale at Bloomies... honestly, does it look okay?  I NEVER do sleeveless (and it would either take a hell of a strong drink to make me venture outside the apartment without a safety cardi haha)... ohh and the color is more vibrant in person... it's a gorgeous shade of blue!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

fiery- i love that color!! but...if you arent going to wear it- you should send it my way.  lol..  j.k

I know someone who hand  washes her dvfs- actually, I've heard of a lot of woman hand washing their dvfs and dry clean only silk dresses.  They place them in a laundry/hosiery bag on gentle cycle w/ woolite and allow them to air dry.  I am too nervous to try this but nothing has happened to any of her dresses.


----------



## shopalot

*Fiery* I love the maxi dress on you!  I say it's a keeper and your arms look fabulous!
I have only drycleaned my DVF pieces but I may need to try the hand wash method as my drycleaning bill is adding up!


----------



## IFFAH

I'd say it's stunning on you.


----------



## japskivt

Fiery - I don't understand your sleeveless issues. It looks amazing on you. All in your head! I have butt issues so I understand.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Dukeprincess said:


> *Dee Dee Lovely*: :welcome2:


TY


----------



## cjy

Fiery I love it on you! I understand being shy showing arms but I think you have great arms. Wanna trade????


----------



## fieryfashionist

*talldrnk *- Haha, I'll somehow manage to wear it, but if I can't do it, it's yours! 

Aww, thanks so much, *shopalot*!   As for my arms, it's all about the angle... they look tragic from the side, and I dream about the day I will probably never have a brachioplasty. 

Thanks so much, *IFFAH*. 

Hi *J*!  Okay, your butt issues are inconceivable to me haha... a non flat butt is GOOD and from what I've seen, you have a killer figure!!!   As for my arms, girl, I will never post a side view pic so you won't know the truth, but believe me, my upper arms are and always have been (no matter how many damn skull crushers, dips, etc. I do) awful. 

Hi *cjy*!  Aww, that's so nice of you to say... I'll trade, sure!!   I don't mind my biceps, but it's the (non-existent) triceps that kills me... I seriously have the batwing effect (in full force!!) when I wave and in general, very flabby, mushy arms.  I might suck it up, not care, and wear it out... I'll see haha!


----------



## Creammia

*Minal, *I keep coming back to drool over your maxi dress, you look absoutley beautiful with it....the color is gorgeous...and lemme tell u...
u dun need any cardi okay....juz show off your fabulous arms....

Have u decide which shoes and handbag to go with yet? 

You may need to get another pair of tribute...the navy blue one will be nice~~did u get your black one from the *bay or from NM?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Keep the dress *Fiery!*  As *Jap* correctly pointed out, your arm issues are all in your head.  I, too, have butt issues *Jap!*


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hey girl!   Aww, thank you... that's so sweet of you to say!!    The color is what immediately drew me in... it's such a beautiful blue... I wish my picture captured the color better!  Haha, welllllll, thanks for saying that... I'll see if I can brave the no cardi look. 

Hmmm, I have a lot of ideas depending on the look.  I don't think the dress is long enough to wear without flats actually, so no Tributes.   If I want to dress it up slightly, I can do jeweled silver flats and carry either my soft caviar medium hybrid (aged ruthenium h/w) or maybe a beige flap/silver h/w.  Or, I could do a yellow flat and a silver bag... haha, I guess it depends on when/where I wear it. :-p

I bought the black patent Tributes from BG... I'm wondering if I should return them and repurchase them at NM (online) to get the GC.   I actually have the navy patent Tributes, which I bought on sale from the boutique and the Luggage (full price with a GC)!  I hope the burgundy patent goes on sale in December... I might be all over that! 




Creammia said:


> *Minal, *I keep coming back to drool over your maxi dress, you look absoutley beautiful with it....the color is gorgeous...and lemme tell u...
> u dun need any cardi okay....juz show off your fabulous arms....
> 
> Have u decide which shoes and handbag to go with yet?
> 
> You may need to get another pair of tribute...the navy blue one will be nice~~did u get your black one from the *bay or from NM?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, thanks* Duke*!   I'm going to keep it, because it's so comfy and the color is amazing!!


----------



## Creammia

Hey dear can't wait to see your diff styles of your maxi dress!!! I luv ur miu miu jeweled silver flats.. I've tried it myself but I can't stand those elastic band it's killing my feet!!!! The beige caviar would be the perfect one goes with the dress...

Oh yea u should return the tribute and get them from NM tho I m sure u'll be getting a lot of GC but it's never enough rite??

Oohhh I didn't know u've got the blue tribute now u need to get the burgurdy for sure ... I would luv to see them on u...the burgundy one is calling your name plz bring them home!!! 






fieryfashionist said:


> Hey girl!   Aww, thank you... that's so sweet of you to say!!    The color is what immediately drew me in... it's such a beautiful blue... I wish my picture captured the color better!  Haha, welllllll, thanks for saying that... I'll see if I can brave the no cardi look.
> 
> Hmmm, I have a lot of ideas depending on the look.  I don't think the dress is long enough to wear without flats actually, so no Tributes.   If I want to dress it up slightly, I can do jeweled silver flats and carry either my soft caviar medium hybrid (aged ruthenium h/w) or maybe a beige flap/silver h/w.  Or, I could do a yellow flat and a silver bag... haha, I guess it depends on when/where I wear it. :-p
> 
> I bought the black patent Tributes from BG... I'm wondering if I should return them and repurchase them at NM (online) to get the GC.   I actually have the navy patent Tributes, which I bought on sale from the boutique and the Luggage (full price with a GC)!  I hope the burgundy patent goes on sale in December... I might be all over that!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

Is this an authentic Diane Von Furstenberg dress?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200367184886

My buyer is stating that since it does not have a side tag that it would be a fake. The RN# 94983 is matching up. Could someone please let me know? I will do the right thing if I am wrong.


----------



## luvtami

2goodeyestoo said:


> Is this an authentic Diane Von Furstenberg dress?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=200367184886
> 
> My buyer is stating that since it does not have a side tag that it would be a fake. The RN# 94983 is matching up. Could someone please let me know? I will do the right thing if I am wrong.



The dress is authentic -- it is a much older style and was made well before there were DVF fakes. I don't know when DVF started putting in the side tags, but it's only for the more recent styles that the side tags need to be present.


----------



## luvtami

Also, you can tell your buyer to review this helpful blog (link below) which shows that this style label is from 1999-2002 and will not have the same tags as current dresses:

http://dvfs.blogspot.com/2006/11/wraps-released-between-1999-2002.html


----------



## japskivt

Fiery - love that dress. I have been eyeing it in black and it sold out. I am jealous of your tributes. I may need to get a pair.


----------



## meggyg8r

Thanks for directing me to this thread, *Duke * I love DVF!! I need to take some pics of some stuff I have.. hope to get on that soon! I really need to add a bit more to my collection though. I'm way behind most of you ladies!


----------



## Dukeprincess

:welcome2: *meggy!*  Can't wait to see your DVF pieces!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   I LOVE Miu Miu... surprisingly, the elastic back doesn't bother me too much... in fact, all of my revas are my comfiest flats.  Lanvin on the other hand, they aren't _that _comfy.  Yeah, I think I'll rock the beige with this dress haha.  Hmm, well, I'm just gonna suck it up and keep the Tributes as is... it's a pain to return and repurchase them and I already have several GCs coming.  

I seriously can't get the burgundy now (plus, they will probably go on sale, as seasonal colors do!), because I've come home with a TON of stuff the past few weeks, and my navy caviar Jumbo should be in next week (been waiting for months for that)!  How about you get them and post pics haha? 





Creammia said:


> Hey dear can't wait to see your diff styles of your maxi dress!!! I luv ur miu miu jeweled silver flats.. I've tried it myself but I can't stand those elastic band it's killing my feet!!!! The beige caviar would be the perfect one goes with the dress...
> 
> Oh yea u should return the tribute and get them from NM tho I m sure u'll be getting a lot of GC but it's never enough rite??
> 
> Oohhh I didn't know u've got the blue tribute now u need to get the burgurdy for sure ... I would luv to see them on u...the burgundy one is calling your name plz bring them home!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi J!   Ohhhhh, hmm, well there's always ebay if you know your size!!   I think you need a pair of Tributes for sure ... at least for a few hours, my feet are in bliss haha... they're quite comfy! 




japskivt said:


> Fiery - love that dress. I have been eyeing it in black and it sold out. I am jealous of your tributes. I may need to get a pair.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *Meggy*!!   So glad you're here!   We need to see pics of your stuff haha ...bring on the eye candy!!


----------



## meggyg8r

Thanks *Duke *and *Minal*!! I'm going out of town this afternoon but when I get back I will try to take some pics!!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I am a big DVF fan - own 5 dresses, 3 tops and a pair of shoes and I love her perfume, D by DVF!!


----------



## Creammia

I have Lavin and RV too, in fact, i dun think they are reallie comfortable so i kinda of give them up now...i m in love with chanel's ballerina, tho they cost more than the others, but at least i dun feel the pain

I was hunting up and down for the low heel version of tribute..but no luck at all...i luv to get a pair, but i reallie cant do those 4+inchs heels...

Cant wait to see your big big reveal from NM...i m sure there'll be tones of eye candies...esp your navy blue caviar...its GORGEOUS



fieryfashionist said:


> Hi!  I LOVE Miu Miu... surprisingly, the elastic back doesn't bother me too much... in fact, all of my revas are my comfiest flats. Lanvin on the other hand, they aren't _that _comfy. Yeah, I think I'll rock the beige with this dress haha. Hmm, well, I'm just gonna suck it up and keep the Tributes as is... it's a pain to return and repurchase them and I already have several GCs coming.
> 
> I seriously can't get the burgundy now (plus, they will probably go on sale, as seasonal colors do!), because I've come home with a TON of stuff the past few weeks, and my navy caviar Jumbo should be in next week (been waiting for months for that)! How about you get them and post pics haha?


----------



## cjy

I just ordered this top. I love this print!!! Hope I love  it on as well!! It buttons up the front do it is more fitted. I find I must have one of her prints each year. they are always amazing.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh, that top is gorgeous *cjy!*


----------



## japskivt

cjy... I LOVE that top!


----------



## cjy

Thank you girls!!!!!


----------



## juneping

i love DVF dresses and tops. could only afford on sales.


----------



## olialm1

I just bought this DVF top and love it!! It was a little pricey ($200) but so worth it! I took this with my macbook so the photo doesn't do it justice since you can't see all of it  and it's sort of blurry because i moved my screen during the photo but you get the idea


----------



## Dukeprincess

I tried that top on at Nordstrom!  I  it!  Looks PERFECT on you!!!


----------



## olialm1

Lol thanks!! I went there today to RETURN something and ended up buying this and an Ella Moss top :shame:


----------



## japskivt

Love that top! It was meant for you!


----------



## creditcardfire

This dress, at Yoox, has caught my eye (sorry, the photos arent saveable and Im not tech savvy enough to figure out how!). I'm definitely considering buying but the length is bugging me - I'm 5 foot 5 and not long-legged. It could be hemmed a little, I suppose, so it looked right on my proportions. I'm loving the bottom-half pencil silhouette, but it's a difficult one for me, if Im honest. Would definitely need to be paired with some hiiiigh heels.

Anyway, opinions? http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/DIANE...5B7C71F8/rr/1/cod10/34135369UM/sts/sr_women80


----------



## simmmchen

*cjy*, loving that top! I'm excited to see pics when you get it :groucho:

*olia*, looks great on you  Is that black and gold or brown and gold? Btw, it happens to me all the time that I go to a store to return something and end up getting MORE stuff that I came in with :shame: The nature of a shopper, I guess heehee

*creditcardfire*, have you seen the dress irl? I haven't, but it seems like it might be easy for a tailor to shorten it. It looks great though. I hope you can make it work! I'm 5''4' and lots of dresses are too long for me. The length of the skirt isn't usually the problem, usually the top part is the problem, so I guess my torso isn't long enough! Usually much harder to tailor than the the skirt length (but not impossible). Anyway, good luck!


----------



## cjy

olialm1 said:


> I just bought this DVF top and love it!! It was a little pricey ($200) but so worth it! I took this with my macbook so the photo doesn't do it justice since you can't see all of it and it's sort of blurry because i moved my screen during the photo but you get the idea


 Oh I love it!!! I was looking at it on line. The colors are so rich! Congrats


----------



## Mittens34

I have over 40 of her dresses and my husband is getting mad!!! I love her dresses and they are great for traveling, since they never wrinkle and are so easy to pack. Well, at least the silk jersey dresses. I feel they look good on everyone and every shape and size. Here's one of my recent purchases.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ love that!!! Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Mittens34

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ love that!!! Can't wait to see more pics.



Thank you. I love all of your DVF dresses. I had a Blue one just like the purple one in your Avatar. It looks great on you. I will add more this week.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ thnks Mittens

here are 2 pics that I quickly snapped
green hearts and leaves





pink crackerjack


----------



## Dukeprincess

Argh, I love the pink cracker jack print!  Great as usual *talldrink!*


----------



## japskivt

That pink is sick!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Girl, you look stunning!!!   We're twins on both dresses haha, craziness. 





talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ thnks Mittens
> 
> here are 2 pics that I quickly snapped
> green hearts and leaves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink crackerjack


----------



## fieryfashionist

*cjy* - Gorgeous!!  You must post pics when you receive it! 

*olialm* - That top is stunning on you... great choice!! 

*Mittens *- You look beautiful in your wrap... so chic!   Hmm, 1 down, 39 more pics to post... haha.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Thank you ladies.
Yes Fiery- I wish we were Chanel twins but that will have to wait.  lol


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Haha, well, hopefully soon!   If I can figure out how to clone bags, I'll let you know.


----------



## Dukeprincess

39?


----------



## fieryfashionist

I wore my Tabalah dress today... I'm so in love with it!!   I think I've worn it 10 times already haha.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

beautiful!
omg- look at all of those dresses in your closet


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^I know!  I've been begging *Fiery* to let me come play in there!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

*Fiery*, I love it all:the Miu Miu flats,the Chanel flap,the LV bangles and the main course aka the DVF Tabalah.


----------



## olialm1

It looks great* fiery! *Now I want it 
​


----------



## shopalot

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ thnks Mittens
> 
> here are 2 pics that I quickly snapped
> green hearts and leaves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink crackerjack



Love them both on you!
I'd love to get my hands on the pink crackerjack dress!


----------



## shopalot

*Mittens*, I love your dress!
I agree about the jersey dresses, I love the fact that you can bunch them up, throw them in a bag and they are still good to go!


----------



## shopalot

fieryfashionist said:


> I wore my Tabalah dress today... I'm so in love with it!!   I think I've worn it 10 times already haha.



*Fiery* you look fantastic as always!
I saw your reveal in the Chanel forum and I must say that I'm loving your taupe jumbo!  That color is fantastic.


----------



## tchris09

talldrnkofwater,

I'm new to this forum, however, I have the Vintage print Judy leopard wrap that you have.  I was wondering if how far the wrap is supposed to go all the way to the side of the body, if that makes sense. Mine doesn't open on my side, but rather starts opening in front of my thigh... I'm not sure if it means it's too small or not.  Thanks for any opinions from anyone!!!


----------



## cjy

I am so happy NM sent an email my top has shipped!!! I love DVF prints. She is so classy.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

tchris09 said:


> talldrnkofwater,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, however, I have the Vintage print Judy leopard wrap that you have.  I was wondering if how far the wrap is supposed to go all the way to the side of the body, if that makes sense. Mine doesn't open on my side, but rather starts opening in front of my thigh... I'm not sure if it means it's too small or not.  Thanks for any opinions from anyone!!!



Try tying it tighter- that can make a huge difference.  I am horrible at tying my wrap tops/dresses but when I am able to tie them tighter it helps out a lot.


----------



## LABAG

cjy said:


> I am so happy NM sent an email my top has shipped!!! I love DVF prints. She is so classy.


  What top may I ask?
I love her things-everyone looks fantastic in their DVF!


----------



## Ms_Jade

Hi ladies! I so admire all your lovely DvF dresses and tops and I'm dying for one myself. Do you have any particular recommended sellers on ebay that are know for authentics? I have poked around a bit and am a little leery of many of the dresses that show up. Thank you!


----------



## Mittens34

shopalot said:


> *Mittens*, I love your dress!
> I agree about the jersey dresses, I love the fact that you can bunch them up, throw them in a bag and they are still good to go!



Thanks so much Shopalot. I travel every week for my job and I always roll up my DVF jersey dresses and it's so great that you don't have to iron them when you take them out of your suitcase. I'm on traveling this week too, but I will be posting more of my DVF dresses when I get home.


----------



## shopalot

Mittens34 said:


> Thanks so much Shopalot. I travel every week for my job and I always roll up my DVF jersey dresses and it's so great that you don't have to iron them when you take them out of your suitcase. I'm on traveling this week too, but I will be posting more of my DVF dresses when I get home.



I know what you mean, I don't travel as much a I use to, but when I did, I was always sure to pack a DVF item.


----------



## japskivt

Fiery! I love that dress! It looks amazing on you.


----------



## jtstitzer

Has anyone hemmed a wrap dress? The dress is below my knees (almost 2 inches) and looks ok with heels but is all wrong with boots.


----------



## Marisa783

jtstitzer said:


> Has anyone hemmed a wrap dress? The dress is below my knees (almost 2 inches) and looks ok with heels but is all wrong with boots.




I hemmed a wrap dress 3" because I wanted it to me more of a mini and it came out great!


----------



## cjy

LABAG said:


> What top may I ask?
> I love her things-everyone looks fantastic in their DVF!


 This one! It was delivered today to the PO but I was out of town until late this afternoon and they were closed. I will pick it up Monday. I hope it fits and looks ok on me. The colors are great! I usually have to have the shoulders taken in because I am short. Other than that I am usually good!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ms_Jade said:


> Hi ladies! I so admire all your lovely DvF dresses and tops and I'm dying for one myself. Do you have any particular recommended sellers on ebay that are know for authentics? I have poked around a bit and am a little leery of many of the dresses that show up. Thank you!



I am not sure of a list of authentic sellers, but if you paste the link here, I am sure myself and some of the other ladies can tell you if the dress is authentic.  HTH!  

Welcome!


----------



## Ms_Jade

Dukeprincess said:


> I am not sure of a list of authentic sellers, but if you paste the link here, I am sure myself and some of the other ladies can tell you if the dress is authentic. HTH!
> 
> Welcome!


 
Dukeprincess, thank you! I will do that.


----------



## Mittens34

I want to post more pictures of my DVF dresses and just joined photobucket, so I could upload them onto my account there. Does anyone know how to add your name on the pictures, so they won't be stolen. Thanks


----------



## jtstitzer

^^You need to do it with photo editing software, like Photoshop.


----------



## Creammia

Hi Ladies, anyone know if Olivia's Dress is from this season? TIA


----------



## jtstitzer

Oliva's dress is from Spring 2009. Wiletta Dress in Falling Willow Black.


----------



## Creammia

Thanks sooooo much *jtstitzer!!*


----------



## LinaFelina

I found this DVF scarf Saturday at a thrift store for $2.00  It doesn't quite have the vintage or modern look I would wear, but it's huge (see toes for scale) so I might find a use for it around the house.


----------



## lawgirl78

I just stumbled on this thread and I'm thrilled!  I'm a HUGE DVF fan.  When I get home I'm going to take pics of my dresses. I don't have too many, but I love every single one of them.  Her silk jersey wrap dresses have to be one of the most versatile and flattering designs anywhere.  And I love how well it travels!  I also splurged on her Domina black knit dress earlier this year and I swear that dress is a miracle worker. It sucks everything in and lifts everything where it's supposed to be.
Reading this thread has inspired me to look into some tops now too!
Fabulous finds ladies!  
*fiery* The tabalah dress looks fantastic on you.
And shout out to all the ladies with the pink cracker jack print dress, that's one of my all time favorites!


----------



## Dukeprincess

We will be waiting for those pics!  I love seeing everyone's collections!  I have a new DVF item on the way!


----------



## jtstitzer

DVF Outlets in CA and NY will be having a labor day sale, 20% off 2 items or more. They do charge/sends too, shipping is $12. It helps if you know what you are looking for, ie name of the dress, top etc. Right now they have lots of Spring 2009 Resort.


----------



## lawgirl78

I've never been to an outlet... I imagine it'd be unsafe for me with all those reduced DVF items!
Thanks *duke*!  I'm sure I'll be pairing them with my CLs too!


----------



## lawgirl78

Here are pics of my DVF dresses.  The first two are the sheath dresses.  Sorry I'm not good with names:










And then of course, the wraps!  The first is Julian, but the rest are Justin
















And my latest addition...


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks for letting me share! And sorry for the dirty mirror :shame:
I have two skirts, but it would've been too much effort to put a whole outfit together.  Dresses are so easy, which is why I love them!
I also have my eye on two from the fall collection:
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D1884001L9&categoryId=DRESSES
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D8397616L9&categoryId=DRESSES


----------



## olialm1

^^ The wrap dresses look AMAZING on you!!!!!!!!


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks! I usually put a cami or Hollywood Fashion Tape to keep them a little more PG-rated for the office!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I  them all *lawgirl!*  The last one is fabulous!  I have my eye on way too much stuff from her fall line.  I need to hit the lottery!


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks *duke*!
I hear ya!  I'm going to head to the store to try on both and hopefully hate them! 
I try to buy only one thing per collection, but I really like those two.  I'm thinking the tweed one might fit awkwardly so that might make my decision easier!


----------



## shopalot

*Creammia*, I love that dress! I was really fond of that line.  I almost bought the falling willow blouse in red, but I passed and now I'm thinking that I should not have!
*LinaFelina* that scarf is HUGE! It is so pretty and you paid an amazing price for it! I love the reference point that you use!


----------



## shopalot

lawgirl78 said:


> Here are pics of my DVF dresses.  The first two are the sheath dresses.  Sorry I'm not good with names:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then of course, the wraps!  The first is Julian, but the rest are Justin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my latest addition...



They all look stunning on you!
I really like the crackerjack wrap!


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks *shopalot*!  The crackerjack is one of my favorite prints!  I got it on sale, and went down a size from my normal DVF size.  It's definitely wearable, but requires a little more tape than the others!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I have noticed that her new stuff is running a bit larger than her previous collections.  I used to have to size up tremendously for certain styles because of my hips, and this season when I tried on that size, it was falling off of me!

Keep on vanity sizing DVF!


----------



## isbltqe07

I like DVF luggage. In fact I bought a large  Jacquard Tote ( maybe an overnight bag ) at TJ Maxx yesterday for $ 19.99 original price was $ 200.00. What a deal!


----------



## lawgirl78

Dukeprincess said:


> I have noticed that her new stuff is running a bit larger than her previous collections. I used to have to size up tremendously for certain styles because of my hips, and this season when I tried on that size, it was falling off of me!
> 
> Keep on vanity sizing DVF!


 
I have/had the same issue, and ended up going up a size in most dresses of hers to fit my hips. It'll be interesting to see how things fit when I go to try them on. I love when designers vanity size.  DVF always ran a bit small (or probably actually my real size LOL!).  The wraps have a lot of leeway though, and for a good deal I'll squeeze myself into just about anything! 

*isbltqe07*, I'm a fan of her luggage too! I have a really cute overnight bag that's pink with white handles. It's reasonably priced and so far has held up really well.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

great pieces lawgirl.  The 2nd dress is called tai- i have it navy and rust, its very pretty and form fitting.


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks *talldrnkofwater*!  And I think the plain black one is Domina?  They're really both miracle dresses that keep everything where it's supposed to be without needing special underthings!  I love the dress in your avatar pic!  The pattern is gorgeous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yup, it is the New Domina.  I've wanted that dress forever, but I never found it in my size.  

The Domino has a rounder neck.  And the Dominette has buttons!  Yes, I am truly obsessed.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ yes, I think it is domina.  Thank you!  I love that dress so much!


----------



## ellebee

Hi Ladies,

Another DVF fan here...I have four dresses and am looking to get more!  I was thinking of calling the DVF outlet at Woodbury, since the Labor Day Weekend sale is an extra 20% off two or more items and I've heard they ship.  For those who've been, what prices have you seen for the Julian wrap dresses?  Thanks!


----------



## shopalot

I saw a few of her fall items today, but I had no chance to try anything on as I had both girls with me and they were not co-operating at this point! LOL It was all I could do to get a quick look.
Here is one of my newest purchaes, I love the colors!


----------



## shopalot

These are some purchases from Neimans last year!
I have not worn the Bellete dress yet, but I'm thinking it's going to be perfect for the fall.  I love that the other dress is wool, however the fact that it's wool and the openness of the dress makes it difficult to wear in certain seasons.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Love the Bellete!  You need to wear that *shopalot!*

The wool dress is gorgeous on you too!


----------



## shopalot

Awww thanks *Duke*!  The Bellette dress has been sitting in my closet for over a year and a half! It got buried under the other things for a while and now that I've tired it on, I remembered why I bought it!  I also am so excited that I go the Lupe dress! I love the colors and I hope that the weather holds out so that I will be able to wear it this year


----------



## bags&shoes

I am a real DVF fan.  This thread inspired me to dig mine out (and I just picked up one on eBay.)
DVF is always flattering and travels really well. I like that the dress is enough (you don't have add jewelry/scarves etc... to look great)


----------



## lil minkey

Hello Ladies:

Just discovered this site.  I am also a fan of DVF.  I think I probably have 36 pieces from her.  Combination of wrap dresses and non-wraps.  I am sure I will add more in the future.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ welcome lil minkey.  We want to see pics!


----------



## lil minkey

Thanks Talldrnkofwater!  I don't have any pics but I do know the names of all of them.  I do believe that I have a few pieces that you also have in your collection.  Maybe one day soon, I'll take some pics and post them.


----------



## shopalot

Yes Lil Minkey! I would love to see your collection!


----------



## bags&shoes

I love looking at everyones DVF's.  And I am happy to say that you all look beautiful in them.  This dress truly flatters a womans' figure.


----------



## lil minkey

OK Ladies,

I took some quick pics of a few of my DVF items.  Here they are.  Baila, Lali, Banana Leaf(vintage wrap).  I will send some more.....


----------



## lil minkey

Sorry....i am getting a failure to upload file message.......I will look into this and rectify.


----------



## japskivt

Ladies... I promise one day soon I will take a picture of everything I own. Until then, I will start posting outfits.

Here is the Kawa Skirt in Black and the Chale top in Pearl Blush. I am wearing a Vince cashmere cardigan in black as well.


----------



## keodi

japskivt said:


> Ladies... I promise one day soon I will take a picture of everything I own. Until then, I will start posting outfits.
> 
> Here is the Kawa Skirt in Black and the Chale top in Pearl Blush. I am wearing a Vince cashmere cardigan in black as well.


 
Love the outfit!


----------



## japskivt

DVF Aggie Dress

DVF Sweetheat Pants & Black Boatneck top. (Cardigan is Juicy)


----------



## lawgirl78

*Jap* I LOVE that Aggie dress!  The colors are amazing!    I also love your outfit with the Chale top with the cardi over it.  Fabulous!
I've never tried DVF pants, how is the fit on them?  I've always been a Theory pants girl.
I got two new additions that I'll hopefully be posting pics of soon.  They're the ones I posted a few pages back.  One of them is the Jori dress in charcoal and black.  It fits like a dream, and I was so glad the weather turned cooler so I can wear it to work today!
I'll try to post pics soon, but my camera is filled with pics of my new niece for the moment!


----------



## bags&shoes

JAP, I really like the dress. You have the legs for it!

TallDrink:  Your collection is inspiring to me, and they look GREAT on you. The purple stained-glass wrap is really nice. ( I also like some other outfits I saw on you--I think a TB outfit with Reva Flats...)I like the colors and patterns that you, they are bold with out being overdone.
Question: Do you wear a cami underneath, or maybe pin it for modesty? 

 have I have a couple of DVFs, and I am going to post pics.


----------



## japskivt

Those are the only pants I own and they are amazing. I too have a lot of Theory pants. Love them b/c they stretch just enough. 

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## MichelleD

You look absolutely great in the Aggie dress, *Jap*!!!


----------



## shopalot

*Jap* I love the dress!  It looks amazing on you!


----------



## cjy

Well, I had ordered a top that I had loved at first sight. However when it arrived, it was just not to be and had to go back. I have also had my eye on this scarf, I love the shape and the classic pattern. It is silk. My ONLY concern is that I am hearing more and more about not wearing animal prints after a certain age (late 40's)
Now I think it is classy and could see DVF wearing it and as long as I was not wrapped head to toe I don't think the fashion ploice would cite me. These are the things one day you have to think about, and it sucks, really it does. So, I ask you fashionistas to share your thoughts. I don't even think it screams animal print. I have leopard print shoes and a bag, and have no plans on editing them out. This scarf is $180 so I want it to be a special one. I also wanted a print. I think I could pair with a lot, thoughts?
Ok, there you go.
Thank you SO MUCH IN ADVACE FOR ANY HEARTBURN I MAY CAUSE WHILE OBSESSING OVER THIS. I did order, so I have to wait. Maybe when it comes and I see the beauty of her prints, I will just die and not care?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, you look amazing *Jap! *


----------



## japskivt

Thanks *Michele, Shop & Duke*!


----------



## japskivt

Here is the Kawa Skirt in Poppy and the Sarita Shirt in Black


----------



## cjy

japskivt said:


> Here is the Kawa Skirt in Poppy and the Sarita Shirt in Black


 Love it! They fit you well!  Great boots, too. Who are they by????


----------



## japskivt

cjy said:


> Love it! They fit you well!  Great boots, too. Who are they by????



Thanks! They are Jimmy Choo.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*shopalot* - Yay, you got your dress!!   It looks stunning on you!!!   The ebay finds are great too! 

*J*, holy crap, you look ridiculously hot!!!!   I LOVE that Aggie dress... must own it!!   Where did you get it from?   Also, I would gladly commit murder for your legs, good lord.


----------



## japskivt

fieryfashionist said:


> *shopalot* - Yay, you got your dress!!   It looks stunning on you!!!   The ebay finds are great too!
> 
> *J*, holy crap, you look ridiculously hot!!!!   I LOVE that Aggie dress... must own it!!   Where did you get it from?   Also, I would gladly commit murder for your legs, good lord.




I've missed you girlie!

I've only seen the Aggie style at the boutique. I try to buy every print they have in my size. Its my favorite cut in the silk knit.

Thanks for the leg compliment. My least favorite part, so that made me happy!

How are you?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, I've missed you too!   Ohhhh, hmm, I didn't see it online, but maybe it's just in the boutique and not online?  Crap, I'm very tempted to call and find out!   It would look amazing with several CLs I need to wear haha!   Ohhh, and black opaques and ankle boots when it's cooler outside!   Haha, if your amazing legs are your least favorite part, well, all I can say is, can we please, please trade bodies?!   I haven't been on here much, so I'm about to PM you!! 




japskivt said:


> I've missed you girlie!
> 
> I've only seen the Aggie style at the boutique. I try to buy every print they have in my size. Its my favorite cut in the silk knit.
> 
> Thanks for the leg compliment. My least favorite part, so that made me happy!
> 
> How are you?


----------



## japskivt

fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, I've missed you too!   Ohhhh, hmm, I didn't see it online, but maybe it's just in the boutique and not online?  Crap, I'm very tempted to call and find out!   It would look amazing with several CLs I need to wear haha!   Ohhh, and black opaques and ankle boots when it's cooler outside!   Haha, if your amazing legs are your least favorite part, well, all I can say is, can we please, please trade bodies?!   I haven't been on here much, so I'm about to PM you!!




Looking forward to it. Its a boutique thing I think. I love it though. Its the best. My SA is Jennifer and she is so sweet.


----------



## cjy

cjy said:


> Well, I had ordered a top that I had loved at first sight. However when it arrived, it was just not to be and had to go back. I have also had my eye on this scarf, I love the shape and the classic pattern. It is silk. My ONLY concern is that I am hearing more and more about not wearing animal prints after a certain age (late 40's)
> Now I think it is classy and could see DVF wearing it and as long as I was not wrapped head to toe I don't think the fashion ploice would cite me. These are the things one day you have to think about, and it sucks, really it does. So, I ask you fashionistas to share your thoughts. I don't even think it screams animal print. I have leopard print shoes and a bag, and have no plans on editing them out. This scarf is $180 so I want it to be a special one. I also wanted a print. I think I could pair with a lot, thoughts?
> Ok, there you go.
> Thank you SO MUCH IN ADVACE FOR ANY HEARTBURN I MAY CAUSE WHILE OBSESSING OVER THIS. I did order, so I have to wait. Maybe when it comes and I see the beauty of her prints, I will just die and not care?


 So, any comments on this scarf?


----------



## cjy

japskivt said:


> Thanks! They are Jimmy Choo.


 Oh they have the Jimmy Choo look!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oops, sorry *cjy*...I like the scarf, personally I don't think it is busy at all.  I'd wear it with a pretty neutral outfit though.  HTH!

I need to take pictures of my Slim Jai pants for everyone's opinions.  I can't decide whether or not to keep them.


----------



## cjy

Thanks Duke I was thinking neutral as well. I hope it comes by Thursday. I hated that the top I ordered looked so bad on me and I promptly returned it. Usually I have such good luck with her. Oh well....


----------



## talldrnkofwater

bags&shoes said:


> JAP, I really like the dress. You have the legs for it!
> 
> TallDrink:  Your collection is inspiring to me, and they look GREAT on you. The purple stained-glass wrap is really nice. ( I also like some other outfits I saw on you--I think a TB outfit with Reva Flats...)I like the colors and patterns that you, they are bold with out being overdone.
> Question: Do you wear a cami underneath, or maybe pin it for modesty?
> 
> have I have a couple of DVFs, and I am going to post pics.



Bags&shoes- thanks for the nice comments.  I always wear a cami under my dvf/wrap dresses if I am leaving the house.  The purple stained glass pic I snapped quickly at home so I didn't put one on.


----------



## japskivt

*cjy*.... sorry, I didn't see your post. I love the scarf. I am not a scarf person, I can never figure out what to wear them with, This would be great with neutrals though. I say go for it!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*cjy *- Sorry I missed the post!!  I love scarves... I think they add personality to an outfit and are so fun!!   I like the one you posted... definitely keep the outfit neutral and have fun with it!   I wore a "loud" scarf today - bleu nuit LV Sprouse - and it was so much fun to wear!   I think you'll rock this DVF one for sure!


----------



## cjy

Thanks! It has an unusual shape to it, I will post when I get it. The update now shows Friday delivery. Damnit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww, I hate the waiting process!  It is brutal?

I  all things Sprouse *Fiery!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Looks like NM is starting to put some of her new fall stuff on sale!  Yipee!
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/common/store/catalog/templates/ET1.jhtml?No=0&N=186&va=t


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I'd appreciate the opinions of some DVF aficionados.    What do you ladies think of this Furstenberg maxi dress?  I'm debating if I should get it or not.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-Von-Furst...sses?hash=item4148696254&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

-----


*Japskivt*, you look amazing in that aggie dress!  You have a wonderful collection.


----------



## japskivt

DVF Jael Top in Olive.
DVF Sweetheat Pants in Black.

*Whitley*... I like the maxi dress and thanks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I'd appreciate the opinions of some DVF aficionados.  What do you ladies think of this Furstenberg maxi dress? I'm debating if I should get it or not.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-Von-Furst...sses?hash=item4148696254&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> -----
> 
> 
> *Japskivt*, you look amazing in that aggie dress! You have a wonderful collection.


 
I like the Maxi dress.  Go for it if you love it!


----------



## shopalot

cjy said:


> Well, I had ordered a top that I had loved at first sight. However when it arrived, it was just not to be and had to go back. I have also had my eye on this scarf, I love the shape and the classic pattern. It is silk. My ONLY concern is that I am hearing more and more about not wearing animal prints after a certain age (late 40's)
> Now I think it is classy and could see DVF wearing it and as long as I was not wrapped head to toe I don't think the fashion ploice would cite me. These are the things one day you have to think about, and it sucks, really it does. So, I ask you fashionistas to share your thoughts. I don't even think it screams animal print. I have leopard print shoes and a bag, and have no plans on editing them out. This scarf is $180 so I want it to be a special one. I also wanted a print. I think I could pair with a lot, thoughts?
> Ok, there you go.
> Thank you SO MUCH IN ADVACE FOR ANY HEARTBURN I MAY CAUSE WHILE OBSESSING OVER THIS. I did order, so I have to wait. Maybe when it comes and I see the beauty of her prints, I will just die and not care?



I love the scarf!
I think that you'll be able to work it this fall!  I also agree that you should pair it with neutrals!


----------



## shopalot

fieryfashionist said:


> *shopalot* - Yay, you got your dress!!   It looks stunning on you!!!   The ebay finds are great too!
> 
> *J*, holy crap, you look ridiculously hot!!!!   I LOVE that Aggie dress... must own it!!   Where did you get it from?   Also, I would gladly commit murder for your legs, good lord.



Thanks Fiery!  I have not seen you around lately, I'm wondering what's hiding in your closet!!!


----------



## japskivt

Fiery... did you get the Aggie?!?!


----------



## shopalot

Thanks for the heads up about the sales *Duke*!  I've got my eye on a few items!
*Whitley* I love that maxi dress!  I've had my eye on one for the longest time on ebay but there's so many other items that are catching my eye, and we're rolling into fall here so I'm not sure that it's a practical purchase at the moment.
Jap you look fantastic!  I really like the Jael top on you!  The color is fantastic!


----------



## japskivt

Thanks *shop*!

The color is why I bought it and now I want it in more colors!


----------



## cjy

My scarf arrived tday! I must say in person it is just stunning. It is jade,taupe and dark brown. It has a very interesting size. I have to run to the store and I must get rid of this headache but I will post a pic later. It really is a classic, timeless piece that I can wear forever.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yay congrats *cjy!* Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## japskivt

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## cjy

Ok pics as best as I could take considering the size. See what I mean about the neat size and shape??? I love it!!!! It was not cheap, but years from now I will wear it. When it is wraped/draped around your neck it's not so "tiger". Plus, the neat shape makes it so much easier to wear than a large square and mush less bulky. Many more options for ways to be worn. Her prints come alive in person!!!! So, I am HAPPY!!!!!


----------



## shopalot

japskivt said:


> Thanks *shop*!
> 
> The color is why I bought it and now I want it in more colors!



I can see why the color is amazing on you and I love the cut of the blouse!


----------



## shopalot

*CJY* I love the print and colors of the scarf.  The size and shape is so different!  I can see you having many different options of wearing this scarf!


----------



## cjy

Thanks shop!!!!!! It really needs to be seen in person. And touched!!! Oh my, it will be like having PJ's around my body!!! Well, you are are DVF lovers and know how amazing her fabrics are. She is a genius.


----------



## japskivt

Cjy. That is an awesome scarf. Glad you got it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^I agree with *Jap!* I  the scarf *cjy!* It is gorgeous! We need outfit pictures.


----------



## sweets132

Ladies..... There's an interview with "The Legendary Designer" DVF on this issues's Bazaar Magazine... (Janet Jackson is the cover girl).... go get it and enjoy!!!


----------



## cjy

Ladies,
Have any of you added snaps to your wrap dresses in the bust area? If so does it work well? I have a DVF silk wrap top and did this and it was fine. I have jersey dress that pulls and I am not at all busty. If it is not secured it  opens way  too deep. Even with a cami I don't feel good about that. I want to take it to my alteration lady next week so I was hoping you girls could help. I almost think I need two, one at the top and one between the top and the area where it wraps  so the is no gap.
Thanks!


----------



## MichelleD

cjy said:


> Ladies,
> Have any of you added snaps to your wrap dresses in the bust area? If so does it work well? I have a DVF silk wrap top and did this and it was fine. *I have jersey dress that pulls and I am not at all busty.* If it is not secured it  opens way  too deep. Even with a cami I don't feel good about that. I want to take it to my alteration lady next week so I was hoping you girls could help. I almost think I need two, one at the top and one between the top and the area where it wraps  so the is no gap.
> Thanks!



While I've not done this *CJY*, I can definitely relate.  I think the snaps are an excellent idea.  I either cut off my circulation trying to pull the dress really tight or I end up resorting to using a small safety pin or double sided tape to try to keep the dress closed.  

Please post pics afterwards. I'd love to see the results.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I"m new to DVF, and need some size help.  I'm a 6/8 and am looking at a dress that is not a wrap, buttons down the bust to an aline skirt.  Any idea whaT size to order? TIA for your expert opinions!


----------



## ushy

DVF is a genius she just gets better and better every season


----------



## Dukeprincess

Needanotherbag said:


> I"m new to DVF, and need some size help.  I'm a 6/8 and am looking at a dress that is not a wrap, buttons down the bust to an aline skirt.  Any idea whaT size to order? TIA for your expert opinions!



Can you tell me the style name is?  Sounds like the Dominette. If so, then I would go for a 6, unless you have hips, then I'd size up to the 8.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Dukeprincess said:


> Can you tell me the style name is?  Sounds like the Dominette. If so, then I would go for a 6, unless you have hips, then I'd size up to the 8.



Thaks for the help - it looks like this..
Sorry, couldnt find the name, but this is the style

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130330896602&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## Needanotherbag

oh, and I am hippy and a 34 up top if that helps


----------



## Dukeprincess

That is a gorgeous dress, I can't remember the style name at present, but I think you should be fine with an 8, if you say you are typically a 6/8 in dresses.

Honestly, IMO, the only difference between a 6/8 is it a bit looser in the bust.  However, I think you should be fine, because her straight knit styles tend to be bit clingy, even if you only have the slightest amount of curves. HTH!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

No problem, I hope you win and when you do, please post pictures!


----------



## Needanotherbag

I sure will...and if I also decide on a wrap, should I order an 8 as well?


----------



## cjy

Yes the hip area is not always as forgiving with her styles but the top/dhoulders are so easy to take in. I would rather be on the larger side of her clothes and then take in.


----------



## japskivt

I think the 8 will be fine too... I hope you won. The dress is gorgeous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Okay ladies, so this Costa cardigan has been haunting me ever since I didn't buy it the first time it appeared in my size.  Is this too "springy" to wear for fall/winter?  Imagine it with Navy slacks sans the Chiffon dress.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...lates%2FET1.jhtml%3FNo%3D0%26N%3D186%26va%3Dt


----------



## japskivt

You can totally rock it in the fall! I love this cardigan!

Duke... I am wearing my Navy Duke dress today. Will post later. Thought of you when I put it on. Couldn't decide which color to wear today.


----------



## Dukeprincess

japskivt said:


> You can totally rock it in the fall! I love this cardigan!
> 
> Duke... I am wearing my Navy Duke dress today. Will post later. Thought of you when I put it on. Couldn't decide which color to wear today.


 
You are too sweet *Jap!*  I am sure you look amazing (as always) in that dress.  You are like a style icon! 

I just bought the Costa FINALLY!  I've been obsessing over that thing since I first saw it and each time I tried to buy it in the past, it was gone!  Now it shall be mine!


----------



## japskivt

Awesome. Can't wait to see modeling pics!


----------



## cjy

Duke I love it!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *cjy!* I promise to post pictures once it arrives!

Have you worn your fabulous new scarf yet?


----------



## cjy

Yes I wore it Saturday! I love it!!!!


----------



## japskivt

DVF Duke dress in Navy.

Didn't like it with tights but was freezing this morning.


----------



## japskivt

DVF Mula dress in grey.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Cute as always *Jap!* 

I am wearing the Jenny today with a black V-neck cardigan.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone own any DVF pants?  I took back my Jai slim pants because they were way too big in the waist and I am considering a pair of her wide-leg trousers.  Wondering should I size up or go TTS?  Advice?


----------



## japskivt

I only own the sweetheart. I should have gotten a 2. I bought the 4 because I don't like things too tight.

This is my opinion on her pants and sizing. I am a 4 in DVF dresses for the most part. I am only a 2 if the waist is really fitted and the skirts are flared. I am a 2 in tops. As for pants and skirts. I have figured out I am a 2 in skirts if the waist is fitted. If they are hip slung, I am a 4. Skirts, I take a 4 unless they are meant to sit on the waist, then I am a 2.

The 4 in the sweetheart is big on my waist.

I think it depends on the cut. If you give me a style name, I will try to help you with fit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *Jap.*  I bought them, because I figured if they are awful, I can just return them.  They are the wide leg trousers (dunno the style name since NM never puts it on their DVF stuff).

Generally, I am a 6 in pants (due to my humungo a:censor, but I have never tried any DVF pants but the Jai, which I bought WAY too big.  I bought these pants in my normal size 6.  I always have to get pants altered in the waist, but I just didn't want them to be falling off.

I am really curvy, so I am a 4 or 6 in DVF tops and an 8 in her dresses.  I can totally wear a 6, but subconsciously I feel like it hugs my rear too much so I size up.  I am a 4-6in dresses everywhere else (ie. other stores and brands).


----------



## japskivt

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you *Jap.*  I bought them, because I figured if they are awful, I can just return them.  They are the wide leg trousers (dunno the style name since NM never puts it on their DVF stuff).
> 
> Generally, I am a 6 in pants (due to my humungo a:censor, but I have never tried any DVF pants but the Jai, which I bought WAY too big.  I bought these pants in my normal size 6.  I always have to get pants altered in the waist, but I just didn't want them to be falling off.
> 
> I am really curvy, so I am a 4 or 6 in DVF tops and an 8 in her dresses.  I can totally wear a 6, but subconsciously I feel like it hugs my rear too much so I size up.  I am a 4-6in dresses everywhere else (ie. other stores and brands).



I understand the butt thing. My theory pants are all 6's or 8's that I have tailored to fit. I think I would be a 2 if it wasn't for my tush. 

I hate when things cling to my butt. That is part of the reason I don't like the way wraps look on me. I have NO boobs. I don't even need a bra. I like to say I am Kate Hudson flat, so I have to wear things that don't throw of the balance of boobs to butt. That ratio is way off on me.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I do the same thing *Jap!* I am also quite tall (5'9 without heels) so I have to buy tall length pants and get them altered in the waist.  I am such a mess!

I love wraps because for me, they accentuate my small waist.  I am a full C up top, but they always look smaller when you see all the "junk in my trunk."  At least in wraps it plays up the hourglass figure (or so I like to think). 

BTW, you always look AMAZING in everything I have seen you in *Jap.* I wouldn't mind having your shape at all!


----------



## japskivt

Thanks *Duke*! I am just a little shorter than you are. So I understand the height thing. My kids are going to be monsters. DH is 6'6" and I am 5'8"+. 

At least your boobs balance out the behind. Mine does not. I am all booty. 

Wraps totally show off an hourglass figure. I have a small waist, so I like them, I just wish my top was a little bigger. haha! We all want what we can't have.


----------



## Dukeprincess

So true.  I always want smaller hips and rear and my friends with no booty always want some!

6'6 is awesome!  No wonder you can wear such high CLs!  Now I know the secret! My ex was 6'7 and I loved wearing high heels around him because I still felt short! 

And your kids are going to be MODELS not monsters!  Then you and hubby can retire! LOL


----------



## japskivt

Dukeprincess said:


> *And your kids are going to be MODELS not monsters!  Then you and hubby can retire! LOL*



He is a giant. It is nice. I always feel small.

That would be nice! A girl can dream!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Jap- you look great. 
I finally took my Aria out for a spin.  I bought it at the ss in June


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look HOT *talldrink!*


----------



## japskivt

*Talldrink*, you look AMAZING! Love the dress!


----------



## japskivt

DVF - Navy Dessa Jolie

Pardon the fuzz from my sweater.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Jap* I seriously think you should start your own thread in the Wardrobe section.  I love everything that you wear!! Are those python VPs?


----------



## japskivt

They are! Lol!


----------



## lil minkey

Ladies,

You all look lovely in your DVFs!  I am still having an issue posting my pics.  I know it's not the same as having the actual pics but I thought I would list some of my dresses.

JAP,  you and I seems to have similar taste with some DVF dresses: I have both the Duke and Mula dresses.  They look fabulous on you!  I am not as tall as you and Duke, I am only 5'3" but I am 5'8"-5'9" with my CLs on.

*WRAP DRESSES:*
Diana - Wonder Woman - multi color
Judy - Vintage painted leopard  pink
Judy  - Vintage painted leopard  blue
Madame - Vintage serpent  pink
Madame - Vintage serpent  blue
Suron - black
Wiley - black
Julian classic - brown
Jeanne classic - black
Julian - brushed zebra brown
Justin - leopard orange
Julian - Banana leaf b/w (vintage)
Niue - Bitter Chocolate

*NON-WRAP DRESSES:*
Duke - Electric blue and Navy
Mula - Charcoal
Quincy - Chocolate
Porta - Navy
Baila - Beet
Pia - Black
Ashtyn - cashmere b/w
Tuvallu - Chocolate/Cream waterfall
Mercedes - Leopard white
Matilda - Anthropod brown/white
Tonga - Butter Rum and Azure
Giri - Azure blue and flame


As soon as I figure out how to get the pics up, I will post them.  

Thanks,

Have a lovely evening!


----------



## alij78

wow lil minkey, great collection!


----------



## Dukeprincess

After months of regretting not buying this at the Rue La La DVF sale, I finally found it and with some encouragement from some lovely ladies in this forum, it is finally mine!!  I must say it is love at first sight....

Introducing the Costa Cardigan


----------



## cjy

Duke I love and it looks amazing on you~!~~!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *cjy!* I am so happy to finally have it in my possession!


----------



## cjy

Well I love it!!! The colors are yummy!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Duke*, the cardigan looks amazing on you!!! 

*J*, what can I say?!    Are you SURE you aren't a model?!   You look fabulous!!!  Ohhh, and we are dress twins on the Aggie, yay!!


----------



## kelbell35

Dukeprincess said:


> After months of regretting not buying this at the Rue La La DVF sale, I finally found it and with some encouragement from some lovely ladies in this forum, it is finally mine!!  I must say it is love at first sight....
> 
> Introducing the Costa Cardigan



Omg, the same thing happened to me... I really wanted to buy the cardigan at the Rue La La sale, but ultimately decided against it... but now seeing how great it looks on you, I'm thinking about getting it again!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Kelbell:* You totally should get it!  It popped up on NM the other day and I went for it and I am so glad I did!

Thank you *Fiery and cjy!* 

Going out tonight in the DVF Ledicia top:


----------



## japskivt

Duke. You look amazing in the cardigan and I NEED that top. 

Fiery. Thanks hon. Can't wait to see your dress!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

MInkie- wow!! I cant wait for irl pics.  dont worry- I'm a bit patient
Duke- that cardi is so damn cute and I love that tank!! I love shine.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *Jap and Talldrink!*


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

That silver top is exquisite *Dukeprincess*.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *Whitley!*


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

shopalot said:


> Thanks for the heads up about the sales
> Whitley I love that maxi dress! I've had my eye on one for the longest time on ebay but there's so many other items that are catching my eye, and we're rolling into fall here so I'm not sure that it's a practical purchase at the moment.



Thank you for your nice words and advice, *shopalot*. You gave me something to think about and you are right about it not being a practical purchase because of the season change. Although, I thought about it for a few days and ended up getting it because I couldn't resist the price.  :shame: I didn't get it from the ebay seller linked and I like it even more now that it's arrived. I'm terrible, I know.  


Thank you for your opinions *japskivt *and *Dukeprincess*!

Here goes (sorry my picture quality isn't the greatest):


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG that is GORGEOUS!  Looks amazing on you too! Congrats *Whitley!*


----------



## japskivt

*Whitley*, that dress looks so good on you!


----------



## kelbell35

I'm cleaning out my closet, and I came across this DVF dress that I haven't even worn yet, partly because I've never had any place to wear it.  I'm not sure how I feel about it though; I think something is off with it.  It's either the length or the pattern... or both?  What do you ladies think?


----------



## kelbell35

Btw *Whitley*, that dress looks great on you!  
Am I seeing pockets on that dress??!  If so, I love it even more!


----------



## Adonna

well i am at home here!
love DVF, have for years.
she is a true classic. 
I have many of her dresses and a scarf but I have no idea what they are called.
I got a few of her 'vintage fabric' dresses. (I love that she does that!)
I love women who design for women. 
You all look so beautiful!
xx A
ps i will try and ID them and share.....xx's


----------



## japskivt

Kelbell. You look so good. Love the dress!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Kelbell:* I love that dress paired with the cardi!  I actually wanted to buy the Clooney, but never did, although now I wish I had!


----------



## kelbell35

Thanks, *japskivt* and *Duke*!  I guess I'll have to make my bf take me on a date, so I can wear it out lol


----------



## bags&shoes

kelbell35 said:


> I'm cleaning out my closet, and I came across this DVF dress that I haven't even worn yet, partly because I've never had any place to wear it.  I'm not sure how I feel about it though; I think something is off with it.  It's either the length or the pattern... or both?  What do you ladies think?



I like that dress. You need some chunky heels an jewelry.  The dress is really nice on you.


----------



## samhainophobia

*kell*, I think it looks great on you.  The print isn't my favorite, but you look beautiful in it...may as well wear it!  Nicely accessorized it'll look terrific.  (And the print will probably grow on you anyway.  I am still kicking myself for not grabbing the Wonder Woman wrap dress last year when I could have picked it up for pocket change on sale.)

I love DVF.  Lovelovelove.  I wore the Rozine sweater dress yesterday (with nude patent CL Simples), which I initially saw in a boutique in Vegas last year and fell head over heels for, but didn't buy until about a month ago when I finally found it discounted enough that I was willing to pull the trigger.  

I also own the Luna minidress (the black one with the huge red dot on it), which I understand a lot of people don't like but which I think is very fun and mod .  I style it with all black -- black opaques, black knee-high boots, and a black jersey scarf -- and got some nice compliments on my outfit that day.

I think I may finally have resigned myself to biting the bullet and sucking it up and just paying MSRP for a solid black wrap, assuming that one actually exists.  I'm too cheap to have paid full retail for any of my DvF, but I'll never find that kind of basic on sale, and I'd get such great wear out of it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

That isn't cheap at all, I buy my DVF on sale as well.  Why not?  

I like the Luna minidress, I have the Mondrian, which is also very mod too.

Please post pictures!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Alright ladies, I am back to revive this thread with my newest DVF acquisitions.  

Ebay find, Mariner jacket in Midnight  (sorry for the dirty mirror)





Hautelook Sale, Zerlina dress in Cabaret Large


----------



## kelbell35

^^ Love them both!  They fit you perfectly!


----------



## samhainophobia

Duke!  I love that jacket!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *Kelbell and Sam!*


----------



## brintee

Wow *duke* I LOVVEE that jacket! And the print on the dress is just gorgeous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *brintee!*  Got it for $30 BN on eBay!


----------



## cjy

Duke I love your new finds!! You look amazing, as usual!


----------



## brintee

Holy crap! What a score! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you *brintee!*  Got it for $30 BN on eBay!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww, thank you *cjy!*  I am still waiting for your modeling pics of your fabulous scarf! 

Exactly, *brintee* that is just how I felt when I won the auction for only $30.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Duke, you ROCK that jacket!!   LOVE it!!  Omg, the price is absolutely ridiculous!   The dress looks stunning on you too!


----------



## cjy

Dukeprincess said:


> Aww, thank you *cjy!* I am still waiting for your modeling pics of your fabulous scarf!
> 
> Exactly, *brintee* that is just how I felt when I won the auction for only $30.


 I wore it Sunday!!! I have to take it to the cleaners already, there appears to be a water spot on it!


----------



## japskivt

That jacket is AMAZING! I want it!

I love the dress too!

What a bargain hunter you are!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *Jap!*  You know I love myself a sale! 

Thank you so much *Fiery!* I know you've made some DVF acquisitions and you are holding out on us...


----------



## surlygirl

love the new additions!

*whitley *- that dress looks amazing on you!

*kelbell *- loving the cardi with your dress.

*Duke *- that jacket is perfection! what an awesome find!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hey girl!   Haha, I do have two new dresses!!   I'll have to take pics soon!! 




Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks *Jap!*  You know I love myself a sale!
> 
> Thank you so much *Fiery!* I know you've made some DVF acquisitions and you are holding out on us...


----------



## japskivt

Fiery... I want to see your Aggie!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Haha, I'll post it soon... I've already wore it once (but no camera at that time)!   You look 10000 times better in it though.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Fiery:* :useless:


----------



## shopalot

*Duke* I love the jacket and what a score!
*Fiery* pics, pics, pics!!!


----------



## tinydancer3145

Hi everyone,

Can someone tell me the fit difference between the styles Julian, Justin and Jeanne?  I tried on a Jeanne in my typical size and it fit really well. Then I ordered a Justin off Bloomingdale's in the same size and it was way too tight. 

I typically wear a size 0 but think I may need a 2.  Does anyone know if there is much of a size difference between a size or two?

Thanks!  You all look great!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hi *Tiny*--I would say the difference is going to be mainly in the bust area and a little in the hips.  Although, it really isn't going to be that significant, honestly.  I tend to size up in wraps, depending upon how tight I want to wrap them and if I want to wear a cardi underneath.

The Julian always fits me loose, but the Justin and Jeanne styles with sleeves, always tend to fit tighter IMO.  They tend to be cut narrower in the bust, maybe to accommodate the long-sleeves.  I think a 2 would be fine on you.  HTH!


----------



## kinesis

Hell yes I am a fan! She is the epitome of style - such an icon, and she is also a remarkable businesswoman and designer. Am amazing role model for women young and old!

I love that her pieces are well-priced too. OK not exactly high-street level but not so over the top that you couldn't afford them if you were a savvy shopper and/or for a special occasion. While other labels/designers have done this via their "cut price" label (eg Marc by Marc Jacobs) she has made her whole label about accessible luxury.. I think that is really smart and also shows that she doesn't consider herself above dressing celebs and socialites.

Long live DVF! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## olialm1

Can anyone tell me how the wrap dresses run? I'm usually a size 2; 25/26 in jeans, XS/S/P on top. TIA!


----------



## japskivt

I am a 26 in Jeans and a S or XS  on top. 

I wear a 4 in DVF dresses and a 2 in tops. I wear a 2 or 4 in skirts depending on the cut but I always buy a 4 or 6 in wrap dresses.

I would rather tie them a little tight and have extra room on the bottom.

I would buy a 4 if I were you. With wraps... more is more.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^ITA with *Jap.*  Gosh, I wish I had your measurements. 

I wear an 8 in DVF dresses and a S or 4 in tops.  I wear an 8 in most skirts and pants.

I am generally a 4/6 in dresses (other than DVF), but I have hips and a rear, so I size up so they don't cling.  HTH!


----------



## Suzzeee

I'm thinking of getting this from the Saks F&F sale -- it's the cashmere dress in Prune -- anyone have this?  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1255465759497  I'll probably wear it more as a tunic over jeans, but it looks super cute and warm (it's cold and wet here today)


----------



## lawgirl78

japskivt said:


> I am a 26 in Jeans and a S or XS on top.
> 
> I wear a 4 in DVF dresses and a 2 in tops. I wear a 2 or 4 in skirts depending on the cut but I always buy a 4 or 6 in wrap dresses.
> 
> I would rather tie them a little tight and have extra room on the bottom.
> 
> I would buy a 4 if I were you. With wraps... more is more.


 
I couldn't have said it better myself!  I went down to a 2 in a dress I found on sale, and while it fits, I'd MUCH rather have the extra room.  I'm a 27 in jeans, so I always go a size 4 in the skirts.

*Suzzeee* I don't have that particular dress, but I did just get the Jewel cashmere wrap dress in the Prune color and LOVE it.  It's so soft, and the color is gorgeous.  I think it'd look great over skinny jeans or dark leggings.


----------



## lawgirl78

Dukeprincess said:


> Alright ladies, I am back to revive this thread with my newest DVF acquisitions.
> 
> Ebay find, Mariner jacket in Midnight  (sorry for the dirty mirror)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hautelook Sale, Zerlina dress in Cabaret Large


 
Just went back a couple pages.  What fabulous finds *Duke*!  That jacket is amazing and is an absolutely perfect fit.  The shawl collar on the dress is great, and makes it a little different than the regular wraps.  I need to acquire some of your bargain hunting skills.
I'll hopefully be able to post my recent acquisitions over the next few days.  My bday was yesterday, and friends and fam were very kind to give me gift cards to feed my fashion obsessions!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh, can't wait to see your new acquisitions *lawgirl!*

Thanks for the compliment!  I am a sucker for a good deal on a DVF!


----------



## KristyDarling

olialm1 said:


> Can anyone tell me how the wrap dresses run? I'm usually a size 2; 25/26 in jeans, XS/S/P on top. TIA!



In my own experience, I find that DVF wrap dresses run true to size. It sounds to me like you are a size 2 in DVF. 

To give you perspective, I'm 5'2" and a "skinny-soft" 100 lbs, size 24/25 in jeans, size 0 in most brands, XS/P in tops. DVF wrap dresses in 0 fit me just right.

Maybe you could buy both a 2 and a 4 just to see which works best?


----------



## KristyDarling

I just utilized the Saks F&F sale and got this dress in the color shown (Marbled bark pesto): http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1255539146686

I can't wait!


----------



## lilmissb

Wowsers I finally waded through the entire thread and I must say you girls look fabulous! I have only just begun collecting DVF so I can see this thread is highly dangerous for me.

Here is the only top I own at the moment. Not sure of the style and name.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *miss b!*

Also welcome! :welcome2:


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks Duke! I'm working on a dress next.

Actually what do you think of the alejetta style? Would it have the same effect as the dominetta do you think? 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310173353096&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Dukeprincess

lilmissb said:


> Thanks Duke! I'm working on a dress next.
> 
> Actually what do you think of the alejetta style? Would it have the same effect as the dominetta do you think?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310173353096&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


 
Yup, that dress fits exactly like the Dominette.  I tried it on during the Nordstrom anniversary sale.  For this dress, I do say go TTS, unless you are busty up top, because I got my normal DVF size (an 8) and it was a bit loose up top on me.


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks for the feedback! It's a lovely dress...


----------



## alij78

Calling all DVF experts. . . help me ID this dress please
I am trying to find a picture but no luck so far, it is from a few seasons ago (maybe 07) and was a strapless white dress with red fan print all over it, similar to the sundial print (although i have only been able to find the sundial print in red with white print)  . . .
does this dress ring any bells with anyone? If anyone could help with the dress name/style etc as a start please
I am absolutely DESPERATE to locate
Thanks!

OK . . . so I found the fabric of the dress . . .


----------



## Dukeprincess

*alij* I was going to guess the sundial or red fan print too.  Sorry I am no help!


----------



## luvtami

On the DVF Facebook fan page, someone posted this photo -- you may be able to make a comment on their photo and ask them the info

http://www.facebook.com/dvf#/photo....bal&view=global&subj=8080683959&id=1660395401


----------



## NZA

Hi all.  I have quite a few DVF dresses (wrap and non-wrap).  I always wear a 2 in the wrap dress (but I have another dress where I am a 0)  I was thinking of getting this dress..which appears to be roomier.  Do you know if I would be a 0 or 2?  I'm quite small in the bust area :shame:
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D8119197U9&categoryId=cat20014


----------



## Dukeprincess

I'd go for the smaller size.  That dress is drapey and has lots of room.  HTH!


----------



## NZA

Dukeprincess said:


> I'd go for the smaller size. That dress is drapey and has lots of room. HTH!


 
Thanks Dukeprincess.  I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## alij78

Oh yes luvtami that is the one!!!! Is it called sundial that print?


----------



## Dukeprincess

No problem, *NZA*. Do post pictures when you get please! 

Okay, calling all DVF size 2 top wearers, someone PLEASE bid and win this top, because I love it and if I could squeeze my boobs in a 2, just know I wouldn't be posting this here! 

DVF Green/blue Leopard cat wrap top--starting bid $39!!!!  BRAND NEW!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-von-Furst...QptZUS_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops?hash=item3ca65b6bda


----------



## luvtami

alij78 said:


> Oh yes luvtami that is the one!!!! Is it called sundial that print?



Yes, that print is sundial -- but I don't know the style name of that dress. I do remember not liking the material on that dress because it was a very thick heavy cotton (not to my taste).


----------



## olialm1

Thanks for the ladies who gave me info! Unfortunately when I tried on a 4 it didn't look right.   I'm looking into buying a 2 when I find a print I like. Thanks again!


----------



## lawgirl78

Love the top *lilmissb* !  The colors are gorgeous.
I wish I could squeeze the girls into a size 2 *duke*, that top is a great deal.
So here's the first of my new additions.  The Jori dress with my C'est Mois.  Sorry for the dirty mirror and the glimpse of my toilet in the background :shame:


----------



## lilmissb

Wow that sundial dress is spectacular!

Thanks *K!* I get compliments all the time on the colours and print. Love it. That dress looks really good on you and with the c'est mois....  !!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG *lawgirl* I  the Jori!!! It looks fabulous on you.  Hmm, I might have to order that before the Saks F&F sale ends!  Loving the CLs too!


----------



## Mittens34

lawgirl78 said:


> Love the top *lilmissb* !  The colors are gorgeous.
> I wish I could squeeze the girls into a size 2 *duke*, that top is a great deal.
> So here's the first of my new additions.  The Jori dress with my C'est Mois.  Sorry for the dirty mirror and the glimpse of my toilet in the background :shame:



Lawgirl I love your new DVF dress. You look great in all your DVF dresses.


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks *lilmiss*, *Duke* and *Mittens*!  I was trying to break away from my wrap dress obsession (though I did get two more of those, but one's a sweater dress so it's still "different" )
The Jori is very flattering, especially that magic panel in the middle that hides everything. Just a warning: it has to be pulled over your head, no zippers or anything.  I'm sure it says it in the description online, but I spent about five minutes pulling on the back and side looking for a zipper!  I still love the dress, but wouldn't necessarily run out to buy another dress that has to be pulled on that way.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Okay ladies, I need advice.  I really wanted the DVF Claude booties in suede but I could only find them in my size in leather.  Should I keep them or opt for my second choice pick, which would be some Stuart Weitzman suede booties?






Stuart Weitzman booties in black suede:
http://www.zappos.com/stuart-weitzman-coverup-black-suede#product-reviews


----------



## lilmissb

LOL *K!* I'll make a note if I get that dress 

*Duke* they look good on you! I'm not sure I like the "new simple" like platform on the SW boots. Maybe stick with the leather ones?


----------



## elle tee

Dukeprincess said:


> Okay ladies, I need advice.  I really wanted the DVF Claude booties in suede but I could only find them in my size in leather.  Should I keep them or opt for my second choice pick, which would be some Stuart Weitzman suede booties?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman booties in black suede:
> http://www.zappos.com/stuart-weitzman-coverup-black-suede#product-reviews



I like the leather ones, not crazy about the platform on the SWs.  If you're really set on suede, J.Crew has some suede booties, no platform.

Love this thread, all the pictures are making me want to bust out my DvF!  I've got three wraps and two shirt dresses, my favorite is my grey chiffon shirt dress with white dots and a full skirt, from maybe 3 years ago, such an amazing dress!  Sorry no pics on this computer...


----------



## brintee

I love them *Duke*. I think you should keep them. If I can remember the SM's correctly I dont like them as much as these...


----------



## lawgirl78

*Duke* - If you wanted a bootie without a platform, I'd say keep the Claude's.  I really like its clean, simple style.  Also, it may be from my experience with the Jori dress  but I noticed in the SW description there's no zipper on the side, which could make it harder to get on and off.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *lawgirl!* I think I might keep them now, because they are sold out everywhere in suede and leather.  They are actually quite comfy on too.  Never tried DVF shoes before, so I must say I am impressed.

I  the Jori on you, so I say, it is worth the hassle!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Dukeprincess*, those shoes look really lovely on you.  You pic makes me want a pair.

Great outfit *lawgirl*!


----------



## shopalot

*Duke* they look great on you!

Does anyone know of a website where I can view the various vintage labels?


----------



## japskivt

I can't see the pictures unless they are attached. I will check when I get home!


----------



## surlygirl

they look great, *Duke*! definitely keepers!


----------



## teinna

hi, i like DvF for the fit! I need advice on this dress:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446230016&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574491208767&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1256272265026&ev19=3:32

I've already ordered it. But it's quite expensive so I'm not sure whether it's worth it (plus i have to pay for international shipping, but no tax). What do you guys think?


----------



## Dukeprincess

I like that dress, Saks had it on sale awhile ago, did you get it on sale? I say it is worth it.


----------



## japskivt

New additions coming soon.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wore this top to the CL signing today...DVF Tenner blouse.


----------



## teinna

Yeh, I got it on sale for 230.90 down from 385. It seems just in time, it's sold out now!
I will try to post pics of it when it comes (never posted pics before).
Duke, i love your tenner blouse! The colours are amazing and the cut is so beautiful.


----------



## lilmissb

Great blouse Duke!


----------



## LVLover

Love everyone's DvF dresses and tops! What's the opinion on the confetti dress, new cruise 2010 line? 

I'm new to DvF, just bought my first to dresses this weekend. I've ordered them so I'm not sure about fit/style. I will only post pics if I decide to keep them. 

I think the confetti dress would be a fun addition, just wondering everyone's thoughts.....

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod95770062&parentId=cat7190734&masterId=cat000059&index=0&cmCat=cat000000cat000001cat000009cat000059cat7190734


----------



## cjy

Oh I think it would be fun if you go out enough to enjoy it. I think you would get tons of compliments on it! I really like it. Just of course keep everything else to a minimum and let the dress steal the show.


----------



## cjy

Dukeprincess said:


> Wore this top to the CL signing today...DVF Tenner blouse.


 Love it! Now what shoes did you buy for him to sign???????/


----------



## Dukeprincess

LVLover said:


> Love everyone's DvF dresses and tops! What's the opinion on the confetti dress, new cruise 2010 line?
> 
> I'm new to DvF, just bought my first to dresses this weekend. I've ordered them so I'm not sure about fit/style. I will only post pics if I decide to keep them.
> 
> I think the confetti dress would be a fun addition, just wondering everyone's thoughts.....
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...at000000cat000001cat000009cat000059cat7190734



That is such a fun dress!  Might be great to wear to a party or on NYE. 

Thanks for the compliments, *teinna, miss b and cjy!*  BTW, I was able to sneak in a pair of CLs I already owned and he signed them for me!  Those were Glittart Ron Rons.


----------



## flashy.stems

i love dvf, but the clothes don't usually fit me properly.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Work outfit today, DVF Soffer in Bauhaus Pink


----------



## lawgirl78

*teinna* I really like the dress, and think it's worth it!  It's got a little flair with the lace sleeves, but is also a very classic style.

*LVLover* I think that confetti dress is SO much fun, and could totally see wearing out for a holiday party or something.  Definitely an attention-grabber!

*Duke* I love the colors and pattern of the top you wore to the signing.  And super  on the Soffer dress. It looks fantastic on you and I love that the pattern gives you so many shoe options


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *lawgirl!*  I am anxiously awaiting more of your fabulous dress posts too!


----------



## tchris09

Dukeprincess said:


> Work outfit today, DVF Soffer in Bauhaus Pink



dukeprincess - loooove this dress.  How is the sizing on it?  I found a size 2 on ebay and wanted to know if you thought it was true to size, more fitted in the bust, or waist, etc!  TIA for any suggestions!


----------



## cjy

Dukeprincess said:


> Work outfit today, DVF Soffer in Bauhaus Pink


 I love it!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks so much *tchris and cjy!* 

*tchris:* As far as sizing, I say go with your normal DVF size.  I expected it to be a bit more fitted in the hip and waist area, which it is, but not uncomfortably so.  I sized up because I was scared of it being clingy, but I could've totally worn a size down.  I am in love with the Rose Showers print in this dress, so for that one, I will get my normal DVF size.  HTH!


----------



## lilmissb

Great dress *Duke!*


----------



## lawgirl78

Does anyone have the "sweetheart" leggings in satin that could advise on sizing, or just give your general opinion.  I'm 31 so I don't know if a legging with a sheen is appropriate, but figured if it could be DVF is the way to go!


----------



## japskivt

Duke, hot outfit and top!

Lawgirl, I have the non satin version. I am a 26/27 in jeans depending on the brand. I got a 4. They are flattering on anyone. They are amazing.


----------



## lilmissb

K, brintee has them in satin I think.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Yup, she does.


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess said:


> Wore this top to the CL signing today...DVF Tenner blouse.


 Lovvvve the top- HOW'S THE SIZING ON ITRUNNING TRUE, LARGE , OR SMALL-i WANT IT


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks  *LABAG.*  I'd say it runs pretty TTS.  I am usually a 2 or 4 in DVF tops and this is a 2 and fits me fine.  Depends on how busty you are, which will make the camisole underneath fit tighter or looser.  HTH!  (It is called the "Tenner")


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks *jap* for the sizing info and recommendation! I figured DVF would do a great legging.  
Thanks *lilmiss* and *Duke*...  I'll see if *brintee* posted any outfit pics in the satin.


----------



## brintee

Hey! Yes, I have these and believe me, they aren't too "flashy" or anything like that if that is what you were worried about. They are so flattering and I lovvvveee them! *Jap* and I are around the same size and I also got the size 4 in them. They fit perfectly. I was going to get the 2's but I have more muscular legs and thats why I ended up with the 4. I hope that helps 

ETA: I can post outfit pics later if you would like!




lawgirl78 said:


> Does anyone have the "sweetheart" leggings in satin that could advise on sizing, or just give your general opinion. I'm 31 so I don't know if a legging with a sheen is appropriate, but figured if it could be DVF is the way to go!


----------



## kml2887

^ITA! I have the satin sweetheart leggings too and was worried about them being too shiny, but they're very flattering.  I went with my normal DVF size 8 and they're a little bit big in the waist, but I guess that's good so it doesn't give the bulgy stomach look.   If you have very thin legs and small waist, you could probably size down, otherwise they are TTS.


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks *brintee* and *kml2887*!  You guys addressed my "flashy" concern which was my biggest worry. I don't want to be seen as that 30+ year old in shiny pants 
*brintee* - I'd love to see outfit pics with them, though with the help of you ladies I think my decision is already made!


----------



## NZA

There are so many things I want from DVF right now.  Anyone know when the F&F is??


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here's my top in an 8 if anyone is interested?
http://www.dianiboutique.com/Tenner-Plumenti-Silk-Blouse_MPD1301:cPath-70.html


----------



## brintee

I will try to take one tonite  Dont worry, they will look hot and you will love them!



lawgirl78 said:


> Thanks *brintee* and *kml2887*! You guys addressed my "flashy" concern which was my biggest worry. I don't want to be seen as that 30+ year old in shiny pants
> *brintee* - I'd love to see outfit pics with them, though with the help of you ladies I think my decision is already made!


----------



## lilmissb

Can't wait to see the sweetheart pants brintee!


----------



## renayamasaki

This dress is AMAZING!
Very beautiful colour palette, and amazing silhouette!
It's sooo classic and lady like!

I love DVF! 




Dukeprincess said:


> Work outfit today, DVF Soffer in Bauhaus Pink


----------



## cjy

Dukeprincess said:


> Wore this top to the CL signing today...DVF Tenner blouse.


 Duke! You posed for a picture with laurie from TPF at the signing!! I saw her pic and recognized the blouse beside her!!! I was like "that is Duke"!
Were you waering TB flats??? That has to be you!


----------



## brintee

Here are some modeling shots of the Satin Sweetheart pants. I took a pic of front and back. Im apologizing for my panty lines, I obviously wouldnt wear my "granny panties" with these and I hope this pic doesnt end up on some "fashion's biggest donts" list! 
And *lawgirl*, the flash makes these pants look more shiny than they really are IRL, so dont worry.


----------



## lilmissb

Oh wow *brintee*, I love them on you! I need to get them in knit STAT!


----------



## brintee

Thank* lilmiss*! I want the knit now too!


----------



## lilmissb

They're really flattering on.


----------



## justmyemail

I love DVF! I found a dress by her that I liked in London but I couldn't buy it because it was in pounds. I still want it so badly!


----------



## japskivt

Brintee, I am gonna wind up with the satin now. Thanks! Haha. Love them. You look good!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *renaya!*

Yup, *cjy* that was me!  I've been spotted! :ninja: hehehehe

Love the sweetheart pants *brintee!* Dying laughing at your "granny panties" comment!


----------



## brintee

Thanks *lilmiss, jap and duke*!
*Jap*, you probably would have gotten them anyways!  Dont blame me missy! 
lol *duke*! I took a pic from the side too, but didnt post it. I swear the way the flash made the pants shine made my booty look like Serena Williams! It is INSANE looking!


----------



## brintee

I love the print of that top BTW *duke*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Umm *brintee* I can show you Serena Williams booty!


----------



## brintee

The pic could be used on the cover of a "Buns of Steel" DVD! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Umm *brintee* I can show you Serena Williams booty!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^


----------



## lilmissb

Ladies, ladies, ladies!!!!   Some decorum please! Hahahaha


----------



## cjy

brintee said:


> Here are some modeling shots of the Satin Sweetheart pants. I took a pic of front and back. Im apologizing for my panty lines, I obviously wouldnt wear my "granny panties" with these and I hope this pic doesnt end up on some "fashion's biggest donts" list!
> And *lawgirl*, the flash makes these pants look more shiny than they really are IRL, so dont worry.


 Wow love the pants! They fit you perfectly!


----------



## olialm1

They look perfect!! Normally I wouldn't approach ANYTHING shiny or satin but your post inspires me!  The pants are definite keepers IMO!


----------



## brintee

lilmissb said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies!!!!  Some decorum please! Hahahaha


----------



## brintee

Thank you *cjy & olialm1*!!


----------



## lawgirl78

brintee said:


> Here are some modeling shots of the Satin Sweetheart pants. I took a pic of front and back. Im apologizing for my panty lines, I obviously wouldnt wear my "granny panties" with these and I hope this pic doesnt end up on some "fashion's biggest donts" list!
> And *lawgirl*, the flash makes these pants look more shiny than they really are IRL, so dont worry.


 
Thank you so much *brintee*!  The pants look absolutely amazing on you. I am so getting them now. Even with the "granny panties," which I honestly didn't even notice until I read what you wrote, they look fabulous. They're not shiny at all, but more of a sheeny...if that makes sense. Perfect!

Here's what I wore to a fundraiser last night for CareerGear. My new Brygid dress, which I  Actually, I've yet to meet a DVF dress I haven't liked...but I keep trying!


----------



## japskivt

*Lawgirl*! OMG, you look fantastic. That dress didn't look good on me b/c my boobs are way too flat. I am jealous, you look amazing!

Some recent shots:

Kawa Skirt and Jael Top
Thane Dress
Caboney Top & Sweetheart Pants


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Lawgirl* I am loving that dress!  It does look amazing on you.

*Jap:* Of course I love it all.  But that is not a surprise!


----------



## lawgirl78

Thank you *jap* and *Duke*!  I can see me wearing this dress out A LOT since it's so comfy.  Without the belt it doesn't look like much, but the belt really makes the dress.
*jap* I love all three outfits! You rock those Sweetheart pants too!  Now I'm wanting the satin and non-satin! I REALLY like the color of the Jael top.  Is that a boutique exclusive because I haven't seen it in the department stores?


----------



## brintee

Thank you!  Im glad you are going to get them! I love that dress with the belt! Belts are such easy things to add to make an outfit!



lawgirl78 said:


> Thank you so much *brintee*!  The pants look absolutely amazing on you. I am so getting them now. Even with the "granny panties," which I honestly didn't even notice until I read what you wrote, they look fabulous. They're not shiny at all, but more of a sheeny...if that makes sense. Perfect!
> 
> Here's what I wore to a fundraiser last night for CareerGear. My new Brygid dress, which I  Actually, I've yet to meet a DVF dress I haven't liked...but I keep trying!


----------



## brintee

The color of the Jael top is so amazing *ja*p!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Question:  Has anyone tried/own the Greer?  I am considering buying one on the Bay and wanted to know if it ran short.  TIA!

This dress, not this print: http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-von-Furst...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item20ad572b2e


----------



## japskivt

*Lawgirl and Brintee*... not sure about exclusivity, but it was from the boutique. Fell in love as soon as I saw it.

*Duke*, I answered your question in the other thread. It will hit above your knee, but its not a mini. I know you are conservative at work, so I'm not sure if it will work, but I would get it anyway, its HOT!


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks for the info *jap*. I'm always buying from the department stores because of credit card points, gift cards, etc., but it might be time to hit up one of the boutiques to get that blouse in that color!


----------



## lilmissb

*K* you look amazing in that dress. It's so pretty!

*jap* you are seriously one of the best dressed women! Love everysingle one and am now dying for some sweetheart pants.


----------



## cjy

Jap WOW!!!!!
You look amazing!!!!! So very chic!
Love the CL's in there as well!!!!!!


----------



## japskivt

Lawgirl... Let me know if you want my SA info. She is awesome. There are a lot of things only available at the boutiques. 

Thank you lilmiss! I don't feel that way so it's really nice to hear. 

Cjy! Thank you so much!


----------



## brintee

^^*Jap*, Saks is taking my Chale blouse back. Im kind of sad to see it go though, its so pretty. I did notice a hole in the back of the arm. I heard a little rip when I was wearing it, but didnt think it was that bad! Ahh well...


----------



## brintee

*Jap*, would you mind giving me your SA info?


----------



## japskivt

brintee said:


> ^^*Jap*, Saks is taking my Chale blouse back. Im kind of sad to see it go though, its so pretty. I did notice a hole in the back of the arm. I heard a little rip when I was wearing it, but didnt think it was that bad! Ahh well...



Yeah. I felt the same way. It was a good staple to have, but not worth the headache. I hope they come out with something similar that is made better.


----------



## brintee

Yea, I hope so too! Good thing you told me about this because I was about to buy the Ivory one too! 



japskivt said:


> Yeah. I felt the same way. It was a good staple to have, but not worth the headache. I hope they come out with something similar that is made better.


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks *jap*! Please PM me your SA's info when you get a chance.  Thanks so much!


----------



## lilmissb

Do the boutiques have sales? Also do they send overseas?


----------



## NerdyBirdy1982

renayamasaki said:


> This dress is AMAZING!
> Very beautiful colour palette, and amazing silhouette!
> It's sooo classic and lady like!
> 
> I love DVF!


 
Hello CL girls in the DVF thread! The soffer dress is AMAZING on you- it's so weird but i wore that SAME dress on the SAME day as your post! I wore it to work and got tons of compliments. It looks so great on you!

Brintee & Jap & Lawgirl you look fabulous in your new tops and pants!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG, that is so crazy we were thinking the same thing that day!  Thank you for the compliment *Nerdy* I am sure you looked gorgeous as well!!!


----------



## brintee

Thank you *nerdy*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I just got this top for $49 today at NM Last Call!
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-DIANE-von-F...QptZUS_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops?hash=item5d26b2a0a0


----------



## lilmissb

^WOW! That's a bargain!!! Congrats can't wait to see an outfit pic.


----------



## japskivt

Awesome bargain Duke!


----------



## brintee

Nice *duke*! I almost bought this top from Intermix in NYC last time I was there...wish I would have 



Dukeprincess said:


> I just got this top for $49 today at NM Last Call!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-DIANE-von-F...QptZUS_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops?hash=item5d26b2a0a0


----------



## Dukeprincess

Woohoo, just bought the leopard cat top...promise to post pics once I receive it!


----------



## lilmissb

^


----------



## shopalot

Great score *Duke* at NM!
You're on a roll, I can't wait to see pic's of your new items!


----------



## lawgirl78

Great new scores *Duke*!
There's some decent DVF stuff marked down for the Saks sale online, including the Jori dress.  I can't post the link but the email came out last night.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am all over it *lawgirl!* I've got a few items in the cart as we speak!


----------



## hya_been

Alright I have a couple of questions.  I only have one DVF item a top that's like this dress, but I couldn't find the a pic of the top.
http://thumbnail.image.rakuten.co.jp/@0_mall/closecloth/cabinet/pepet3.jpg

I'm a 2 in it.  Would I be a 2 in most other DVF tops or does that top run large?  Then the Sweetheart pants.  I'm a US6 - 8 in pants 28/29" waist and 32" inseam.  I've got muscular thighs.  Would you recommend a 6 or an 8 for me in the sweetheart pants?


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Hya*, it depends on the blouse you want.  Most of the silk blouses, I go from anywhere between a 2-4. Sometimes 6 works too.  In the wrap top, I usually stick with a 6 or an 8, because those fit tighter (in the silk jersey).  Then again, I am not huge up top, but the girls aren't tiny.  HTH!

As far as the Sweetheart pants, I'd do a 6.  But *brintee* could be a better judge than I can.


----------



## brintee

*Hya*, I am 26-27 in pants and I got the 4 in the Sweetheart pants. They fit perfect and I have muscular thighs too. *Jap* has these too and she is the same size in pants as me, but less muscular I think and she wishes she would have gotten the 2 because they are a little big on her. I hope that helps


----------



## lawgirl78

*hya* I think you'd be 2 in most of her silk tops/blouses then.  I agree with *Duke* that the silk tops/blouses seem to run a little bigger than the jersey wrap tops.  I've gotten a size 2 in blouses and 4 in anything wrap-related. HTH!

I was so hoping the Sweethearts would be on sale at Saks but they're not so I'm trying to be good. We'll see...


----------



## shopalot

I love the sweetheart pants! *Hya* I hope that you are able to figure out your size.
I am primarily an 8 in her wrap dresses and I find them very comfortable.  In any of her tops or dresses I am a 6, I find that I am swimming in an 8, and also the material plays an important part in the sizing.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Rocking my new DVF Claude booties in suede at work today!  (Once I found the suede ones, the leather ones posted earlier went back)


----------



## cjy

OMG I love them!!!!!!!


----------



## shopalot

I love them *Duke* and you are rocking those tights!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *cjy and shopalot!*


----------



## lawgirl78

I love them *Duke*, and so glad you were able to get them in suede!  Those tights are awesome, where'd you get them?  I'm a little obsessed with textured tights


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Hahaha, me too!  You are my kindred spirit!  I walk in my boss' office today and he says "oooh look at you!"  directed right at the tights. 

They are Wolford, got them last year from Bare Necessities.


----------



## missmollypolly

I bought the 'Hasina' lace dress last friday...I haven't gotten a chance to wear it yet, but I love, love, LOVE it.


----------



## lilmissb

Love it Duke!


----------



## plain jane doe

I bought this skirt, but I'm on the fence. Not sure how to style it for winter? It's on Saks with black leather leggings, and the black with the dark plaid just looks too winter blahs for me. It's the fun of the length and color that I like! Suggestions?


----------



## Nico3327

Hey DVF fans - I just wanted to get some opinions on something:

Do you think the Jori dress is appropriate for a wedding, or will it look like I just came from work?


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Duke- those booties are sweet!! and I love your Wolfords.


----------



## plain jane doe

Nico3327 said:


> Hey DVF fans - I just wanted to get some opinions on something:
> 
> Do you think the Jori dress is appropriate for a wedding, or will it look like I just came from work?



I like the dress, but I think it's too dark and casual for a wedding.


----------



## japskivt

Plain Jane... love the skirt. I think it looks great with tights. Sorry!


----------



## lawgirl78

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^^Hahaha, me too! You are my kindred spirit! I walk in my boss' office today and he says "oooh look at you!" directed right at the tights.
> 
> They are Wolford, got them last year from Bare Necessities.


 
What's not to be kindred about: DVF, CLs and textured tights!  Bare Necessities just had their friends and family sale so I stocked up tons of tights but I missed these  I always find things that I want once the sale is over. 

*plain jane doe* - I agree with *jap*.I think black tights and some cute booties would be anything but blah with the skirt! Or you could always go with a colored tight to bring out one of the colors in the skirt if you wanted something more exciting. IMHO, since the skirt is pretty short (to me at least), I'd err on the side of black tights and black shoes and let the skirt speak for itself. HTH!

*Nico3327* - I love my Jori dress, but I've only ever worn it to work, and to post-work cocktail parties and events. It might be a little too corporate for a wedding since it has that wool/tweed look to it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hahaha, no need to pout *lawgirl* I think my tights might have been discontinued.  I, too, stocked up during their F&F sale!  

*Nico:* I agree, no to the Jori for a wedding.  Too work looking for me.

*Talldrink:* Thank you!


----------



## Nico3327

Thanks ladies - I'll go with the J.Crew watercolor shift instead.

*Plain Jane*:  I agree with *lawgirl* about colored tights as a possiblility with this skirt.  Maybe purple or crimson....


----------



## Dukeprincess

Introducing my new Julian wrap top in Blue Spotted Cat!  Please note I would not be displaying the girls at work, I'd wear a cami!


----------



## lilmissb

WOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!! That looks fabulous on you *Ms Duke!*

Ok, now I NEED it.


----------



## phiphi

roar! hahahaha!! *duke* it's gorgeous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *phiphi!*

Yes, *miss b*, you definitely NEED one!


----------



## brintee

Wowwwwww *duke*! I love it so much more on you than the stock photos!

I got a blouse from my Saks yesterday 40% off. I was pleasantly surprised by the selection actually. Ill post pics tomorrow.


----------



## cjy

Love it Duke!


----------



## shopalot

Duke it looks great on you, and the girls are looking fab!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much for the sweet compliments *brintee, cjy and shopalot!*

Can't wait to see your new top *brintee!*


----------



## lawgirl78

Love the new top *Duke*!  The color combo is awesome and it looks fanastic on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *lawgirl!*


----------



## plain jane doe

Thanks, *japskivt*, *lawgirl78*, and* Nico3327*. I'll give the black tights another go and try some colors as well. I just realized I forgot to ask, though . . . I have no idea what else to wear with this skirt at all! Any suggestions for tops and the rest?



>


----------



## brintee

Does anyone have an SA at Niemans that can help me out with some DVF for the one night sale? TIA ladies!


----------



## olialm1

I want the sweetheart pants. But for some reason I just feel like I'd be a walking camel toe. LOL.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I posted a link to this top earlier when I bought it, but I decided to wear it to work today, so here is a modeling shot.

DVF Nadina blouse (sorry for the weird flash reflection)


----------



## surlygirl

the Nadina is gorgeous on you, *Duke*! love that print!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Duke- those colors are gorg!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *Surly and talldrink!*


----------



## brintee

That top is gorgeous on you* duke!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *brintee!*  I am still waiting for pics of YOUR new stuff!


----------



## brintee

Hehe, I figured you would say that!  I was lazy this weekend, ill do it tonite   Ohh I wore my knit skirt (gahhh cant remember the name) on Saturday for a party bus. Ill post a pic of that, though its kind of hard to see! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks *brintee!* I am still waiting for pics of YOUR new stuff!


----------



## shopalot

*Duke* the top looks great on you!
*Brintee* I can't wait to see modeling pics!
I'm still waiting for a few items to come in.


----------



## japskivt

*Duke*, the Julian and Nadina look amazing on you. You are a skinny little thing!

*Brintee,* I can't wait to see your new additions.

I need to post mine as well..... :ninja:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wohoo, hurry up and post pictures ladies!  I feel so lonely posting in here by myself! 

Thanks so much *shopalot and Jap!*  And don't let the top half of my body fool ya, because the bottom half of me aint so slim!


----------



## brintee

Here is the outfit from Saturday. I tried to look up the name of the skirt, but couldnt find it. Im sure jap will remember because we both have it! 

DVF skirt, JCrew Blouse, Sequin Cardi & Pearl Necklace, AE Tights, Prada Knee High boots. Sorry its hard to see the skirt, but its the best pic I have...


----------



## Dukeprincess

CUTE!  It is the Kawa.   I am loving the tights too.


----------



## brintee

Thanks *duke*! That was annoying me not knowing what it was called!


----------



## lilmissb

The nadina looks gorgeous on you *Duke!* I need to stop buying shoes and get me some DVF! I keep saying that don't I?

Love the outfit *brintee!* My 2 bottoms to get from DVF are the kawa skirt and sweetheart pants. Do you think either one will go on sale?


----------



## brintee

Thanks *lilmiss*! Im not sure about the sale, but I dont think you need both! hehe


----------



## lilmissb

You DON'T?


----------



## brintee

OOPS!  I meant you DO need both! haha silly me! 



lilmissb said:


> You DON'T?


----------



## brintee

Here is my recent purchase, it wasnt on my list but I love the print so much!
Chiara Blouse in Maasai Rose print. 40% off from Saks.


----------



## lawgirl78

*Duke* the Nadina looks great. That color combo and pattern is really gorgeous.
*brintee*, what a great outfit!  I love pairing a white/cream skirt with all black.  You look great!  And those tights...
ETA: Ooh! love the Chiara blouse.  Great find!

I'm still holding up on the Sweetheart pants too *lilmiss*.  I'm putting all my discounts and gift cards together for the Bloomie's F&F this weekend, and getting them then, since I missed out on the things I wanted at the Saks sale.

Can't wait to see what everyone got!!


----------



## brintee

Thank you* lawgirl*! I was afraid it was a little too much black, but seeing it in pics I like it more  Have fun shopping at Bloomies, cant wait to see the goodies! 



lawgirl78 said:


> *brintee*, what a great outfit! I love pairing a white/cream skirt with all black. You look great! And those tights...
> ETA: Ooh! love the Chiara blouse. Great find!


----------



## lilmissb

I thought so *brintee!* It wasn't like you to disable me!!! Unable, whatever the opposite of enable is....

LOVE that blouse!!! The colours in it are stunning.


----------



## brintee

Hehe! I will always enable for DVF!  Thanks *lilmiss*! 



lilmissb said:


> I thought so *brintee!* It wasn't like you to disable me!!! Unable, whatever the opposite of enable is....
> 
> LOVE that blouse!!! The colours in it are stunning.


----------



## japskivt

*Brintee*, love that top! Gorgeous.

BTW... the skirt is the *LYTTON *not the Kawa. 

*LilMiss*, I don't know if the sweetheart pants will go on sale, but everyone seemed to stock the KAWA, so I think it will make it to sale.


----------



## brintee

Thanks you *jap*!


----------



## japskivt

My newest acquisition:

DVF - Chika Dress - So cool and edgy!


----------



## plain jane doe

^^ You look great! I want your legs and your CLs 

ETA I mean I wish I had legs like yours! That sounded weird.


----------



## brintee

Ohhh, I really love this on you! So pretty!



japskivt said:


> My newest acquisition:
> 
> DVF - Chika Dress - So cool and edgy!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love that blouse *brintee!* Want.

Sorry for quoting the wrong style name *Jap.* You also look lovely in the Chika dress.


----------



## japskivt

Dukeprincess said:


> Love that blouse *brintee!* Want.
> 
> Sorry for quoting the wrong style name *Jap.* You also look lovely in the Chika dress.



Thank you plain *jane, brintee & duke*.

*Duke*, no need to apologize! It looks almost exactly the same. I can't tell the difference and I have both.


----------



## brintee

Thanks* duke*!!


----------



## KristyDarling

Japskivt -- STUNNING! You look smashing in that dress! I wish I had your legs AND arms!!!! Totally toned! (my arms are like jelly, hence no sleeveless dresses in my closet! lol)


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Jap:*


----------



## japskivt

Thank you *Kristy*! You are too kind!

*Duke*, you know I'll always love ya!


----------



## cjy

JaP all I can say is WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks for the info *jap!* You look fabulous in the Chika by the way! And the decolletes make your legs look they go all the way up to the sky!!!


----------



## shopalot

*Jap* looking good as always!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Just popping in here to post a crappy pic haha... I'd been wanting this blouse forever and couldn't find my size... then I found my size AND it was on sale ($130)!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Duke*, that blouse is gorgeous on you!! 

*brintee*, what a fabulous outfit AND sale find from Saks! 

*J*, that Chika dress is STUNNING on you!   If I had your body I'd rock that dress.


----------



## -kelly

fieryfashionist: I loveeeee that blouse! Looks great on you. I can't find it in my size either  maybe I'll have the same luck as you and find it on sale one day... or I'm taking the picture to my seamstress and getting her to make the exact same one haha


----------



## lilmissb

*fiery* you look VERY stylish in that top!


----------



## japskivt

Thank you *M*! 

We are blouse twins. I have the Jael in Olive. I am also picking it up tomorrow in black & on sale! YAY!


----------



## brintee

Thanks *fiery*! I love that blouse, it is so pretty on you!


----------



## lawgirl78

*jap* the Chika dress is amazing!  It really looks fantastic on you. I love how when DVF does sequins it's 100% elegant and classy.  I was trying to explain this to my friend who when I told her was like "You want a sequined dress and satin pants, what's wrong with you?" 
*fiery* I love the Jael top on you.  So jealous! I'm dying to get a Jael top but can't ever find one in my size (on sale at least).  

Just checked NM this morning and the ONLY size they don't have the Sweetheart pant is my size!    Hopefully I'll find something else!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Fiery!* I have missed you!  I love that blouse on you!


----------



## brintee

Nooooo* lawgirl*! Do they have your size at Bloomies? Its only 20% off, but still...


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks *brintee*.  They do have them on Bloomie's so I'm going to get it there. 20% is still definitely something. It just would've rocked to have gotten them for 40% off!  They had pretty much every other size so all you ladies who were thinking about them GO GO GO 

I did end up getting a little something else though... 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod93850092
and this is the pic from the DVF site too with the real name:  
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D8571001O9&categoryId=DRESSES

I'm curious to see how it'll actually fit.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Aww, thank you!   Ahh, I know... I needed a size 4, and nowhere was that size available (I found it full price on two sites, but nowhere I wanted to buy from)... it was just pure luck that I found it in my size at BG!  I hope you can find it!   Ohhhh, the seamstress idea is brilliant... I'm sure that would work out well!! 



-kelly said:


> fieryfashionist: I loveeeee that blouse! Looks great on you. I can't find it in my size either  maybe I'll have the same luck as you and find it on sale one day... or I'm taking the picture to my seamstress and getting her to make the exact same one haha


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww. thanks so much, *lilmiss* and *brintee*! 

Hi *J*!  Ohhhh, yay, so we have three blouses between both of us haha  (the black is gorgeous, btw)! 

*lawgirl *- Ohhh, I'm glad you were able to find it on the Bloomies site   Ahh, that is SO annoying... I hate when that happens!   Keep checking other sites for sales on the pants... you never know!  Ohhh, and I'd love to see that dress modeled when you get it... I love the colors! 

Hi* Duke*!  I've missed you, too!   Aww, thank you!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I ordered these last night and I guess it's a good thing I did, because the size 4 is missing now!  *lawgirl*, are these the sweetheart pants? 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...26_requestid%3D10547%26N%3D0%26pageSize%3D160

I have a very similar coat (the one it's shown with - http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...26_requestid%3D11116%26N%3D0%26pageSize%3D160), and several dressy coats to wear with them (plus tunics, etc.)... can't wait!


----------



## lawgirl78

LOL!  Yes they are *fiery*!  So you're the one that got my pants!!    Seriously, congrats on getting them for such a great deal!
I just ordered mine from Bloomies and used what was left on my bday gift card. No more waiting for these babies! 
Now I'm trying to track the Jael top down in a 2 on sale.

MUST....STOP...SHOPPING....


----------



## japskivt

*M*, I have the sweetheart pants! I love them. Wearing them today w/ my Jael. We are the SAME size - haha!

*Lawgirl*... I'm glad you got them. Good luck w/ the Jael. Love that top!


----------



## shopalot

*Fiery* fantastic top! We are also top twins!!!


----------



## Nico3327

NM has the Jori dress on sale for $219 - size 8 is the only size left.  Someone get this and be my dress twin!!!!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3D4294967288%26Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%26st%3Ds


----------



## brintee

Would it look weird to wear the Satin Sweetheart pants with black suede knee-high boots?


----------



## lawgirl78

*Nico* I hope someone gets that Jori dress!  We can all be triplets.  It really is a great, flattering dress so I hope someone here snags it.  

*brintee* - ...I don't have the sweetheart pants yet, so I couldn't say for sure.  I actually like the idea of the contrast of suede with the satin.  It also depends on what top you'd be wearing.  I'm sure if you posted pics we'd all give our opinions.


----------



## japskivt

Post pics so we can see Brintee!

*Lawgirl*.. the Jael is on sale at the DVF stores!


----------



## brintee

Thanks for the input *lawgirl* and *jap*! I dont have the boots yet though! lol I might get some suede Ginervas and thought they may look good with them and wanted opinions  Ill post pics when/if I get the boots! hehe


----------



## Dukeprincess

*brintee:* :useless:


----------



## brintee

Ok, I just have to get the boots then! 



Dukeprincess said:


> *brintee:* :useless:


----------



## Dukeprincess




----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks *jap*!  I actually got the Jael in black in my size.  I'm so excited.  I'll try and post pics tonight, though I should probably just wait for all my new arrivals to come.  My doormen tell me when I DON'T have a package at this point!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Omg, your doormen sound like mine!  My conceirge told me the other day to add his name to my CC!


----------



## shopalot

I'm glad that I'm not the only one with packages coming out the wazoo!
I'm so excited for everything to come, however I'm having a hard time keeping track of what I've ordered!! LOL I swear there's a few items I almost ordered twice!


----------



## LABAG

fieryfashionist said:


> Just popping in here to post a crappy pic haha... I'd been wanting this blouse forever and couldn't find my size... then I found my size AND it was on sale ($130)!!


 lOVELY ON YOU! HOW'S THE SIZING ON THAT TOP?
I WANT IN BLACK


----------



## lawgirl78

That is too funny *Duke*! Mine just give me a hard time, since I pretty much have been getting a package every day since my bday a month ago!


shopalot said:


> I'm glad that I'm not the only one with packages coming out the wazoo!
> I'm so excited for everything to come, however I'm having a hard time keeping track of what I've ordered!! LOL I swear there's a few items I almost ordered twice!


I almost ordered the Sweetheart pants twice by mistake. And then I was debating between the latte and black in the Jael blouse, and nearly ordered both (maybe that wouldn't have been a bad thing since I  this top )

*LABAG* - In my opinion, the Jael top runs TTS, to a little loose, but that's how it's meant to fit. I'm a 4 in all DVF dresses, skirts and pants, but got this top in a 2. HTH!


----------



## japskivt

HAHA! The receptionist at work gives me a hard time. So does my mother. I ship a lot to NJ to avoid sales tax, so I hear it from her. I don't send things home that often because I like to decide if I'm keeping it before I show DH. I would rather return without him having to see items. If I like them, I bring them home and show him. Less is more sometimes.

*Lawgirl*, I'm glad you found it in black. I bought this in a 2 as well. I am a 2 in most DVF tops and some dresses and skirts. I am a 2/4 most of the time. 

Can't wait to see everything you bought!

I have to post some items, but I have to go visit my parents so I can pick them up ! haha!


----------



## lawgirl78

So here are the two I have so far, my Jael top in black and my satin Sweetheart pants.    Not that I'd necessarily pair them together for an outfit (though if I get the Jael in latte...) but just put them together so I could post both here.  I  the Sweetheart pants more than I thought I would.  Once again I lost about 2 minutes of my life looking for a zipper  but they are so flattering.  No dreaded "camel toe" or anything, and they are definitely NOT shiny.


----------



## shopalot

*lawgirl78* both look fantastic on you and I hope when my sweetheart pants and Jael top in latte comes in, I'll look half as good as you do!


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks *shopalot*!  I'm sure you'll look fantastic, and can't wait to see pics.  And hopefully my warning that the pants are pull-on will save you some time! 
I'm so tempted to get the Jael top in latte as well now, but don't know if it makes sense to buy two of the same shirt...


----------



## shopalot

Thanks *lawgirl78*, I'll be sure to keep that in mind about the sweetheart pants LOL!
I have not gotten my Jael top as yet, but DVF has so many pretty tops that the only way I would buy the same top in another color is if I was TOTALLY in love with it! DVF makes so many amazing tops that I would rather spend the money on another top that I love!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*lawgirl*, you look amazing!   If you don't mind my asking, how tall are you?  I remember trying on the sweetheart pants, but that was a while ago... is the inseam perfect for your height, or do you think it would work on anyone?   I'm 5'4.5" haha. 

I'm so pissed that NM screwed up my order for the sweetheart pants ... I almost want to buy them at full price, but won't.  I think the sale is picking up again (at NM), so I will get them from the store when it does.  

Hmm, I don't think it's silly to buy the Jael top in both colors... because a. it's gorgeous and b. different colors = different looks!   However, if there is another top you have to have, I'd get that over the same top in a different color.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *shopalot*!   Aww, thank you!   Yay, we're top twins!  Hell, I think a bunch of us have it... we'd be a Jael sportin' army if we all got together!  

*LABAG* - Hi!  I usually wear a 4 in most everything DVF - (skirts, pants, dresses, tops, etc... although I'll take a 6 in a wrap dress if it's on sale! :nuts)... anyway, I could have done either a 2 or a 4 in the Jael.  It's true to size... and meant to be loose fitting.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*J*, noo haha, we aren't the same size.   The number may be the same, but that doesn't mean anything haha.  Meaning, you're taller and way slimmer/infinitely more toned... I aspire to have your body. 



japskivt said:


> *M*, I have the sweetheart pants! I love them. Wearing them today w/ my Jael. We are the SAME size - haha!
> 
> *Lawgirl*... I'm glad you got them. Good luck w/ the Jael. Love that top!


----------



## lawgirl78

*fiery*, I'm a little over 5'5" and the inseam is just perfect.  They're supposed to be slightly scrunched at the ankles and it really is the perfect length for just that.  I'm sure they'll be fine on you as well!  Don't forget I have 120mm New Simples on so that helps with making me look taller! 
Have you thought about Bloomies?  They have their 20% off F&F sale this weekend through Sunday.  It's not as good as the 40% at Neiman's but they have all the sizes, and it's still better than full price!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Ohhh, that's perfect then... I hate it when pants are a foot too long haha.  I vaguely remember they fit well, but I couldn't remember for sure.   Ohhh, I'd definitely wear heels with them too... so I might be more like 5'9" with my shoes.  

Hmmm, I may buy them from Bloomies if I don't hear back from my NM SA.  I could swear NM is having their sale soon, and since they went on sale there before, I would think they'd go on sale again.   If that doesn't work out though, Bloomies it is!  





lawgirl78 said:


> *fiery*, I'm a little over 5'5" and the inseam is just perfect.  They're supposed to be slightly scrunched at the ankles and it really is the perfect length for just that.  I'm sure they'll be fine on you as well!  Don't forget I have 120mm New Simples on so that helps with making me look taller!
> Have you thought about Bloomies?  They have their 20% off F&F sale this weekend through Sunday.  It's not as good as the 40% at Neiman's but they have all the sizes, and it's still better than full price!


----------



## shopalot

lawgirl78 said:


> *fiery*, I'm a little over 5'5" and the inseam is just perfect.  They're supposed to be slightly scrunched at the ankles and it really is the perfect length for just that.  I'm sure they'll be fine on you as well!  Don't forget I have 120mm New Simples on so that helps with making me look taller!
> Have you thought about Bloomies?  They have their 20% off F&F sale this weekend through Sunday.  It's not as good as the 40% at Neiman's but they have all the sizes, and it's still better than full price!



I'm glad to hear this about the sweetheart pants because I'm 5'6" and bought these sight unseen!:shame: I would hate to have to return them


----------



## Dukeprincess

5'9 is a good height, that's how tall I am! 

*lawgirl:* You look amazing!  I love the Jael top.  Now I want one.


----------



## shopalot

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi *shopalot*!   Aww, thank you!   Yay, we're top twins!  Hell, I think a bunch of us have it... we'd be a Jael sportin' army if we all got together!
> 
> *LABAG* - Hi!  I usually wear a 4 in most everything DVF - (skirts, pants, dresses, tops, etc... although I'll take a 6 in a wrap dress if it's on sale! :nuts)... anyway, *I could have done either a 2 or a 4 in the Jael.  It's true to size... and meant to be loose fitting*.



OH NO! I think in my haste I may have bought this is a size that is too large for me!  I'm off to check my order


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohh no, I hope not!!   I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! 




shopalot said:


> OH NO! I think in my haste I may have bought this is a size that is too large for me!  I'm off to check my order


----------



## shopalot

Thanks *Fiery* I just checked and I ordered it in a size 6 which should be fine!
I'm just finding that after I gave birth to my second DD I was an 8 in DVF and starting buying tops in that size, but after working my butt off I'm now down to a size 6 and perhaps even a 4 but sometimes I'm not all there and I could easily have ordered an 8!  and I know that I would be swimming in it!


----------



## shopalot

Thanks *Fiery* I just checked and I ordered it in a size 6 which should be fine!
I'm just finding that after I gave birth to my second DD I was an 8 in DVF and starting buying tops in that size, but after working my butt off I'm now down to a size 6 and perhaps even a 4 but sometimes I'm not all there and I could easily have ordered an 8!  and I know that I would be swimming in it!


----------



## shopalot

Here is my new Gitane top!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wow, congratulations on your weight loss... that's a huge accomplishment!!   Haha, I'm so glad you got the right size... did you get the latte?  I'm so in love with that color!   Ohhhh, wow, I love that Gitane top on you ... it makes me wish the weather here were warmer. 




shopalot said:


> Thanks *Fiery* I just checked and I ordered it in a size 6 which should be fine!
> I'm just finding that after I gave birth to my second DD I was an 8 in DVF and starting buying tops in that size, but after working my butt off I'm now down to a size 6 and perhaps even a 4 but sometimes I'm not all there and I could easily have ordered an 8!  and I know that I would be swimming in it!


----------



## shopalot

Thanks! I've been hitting the gym everyday for months now, so I'm glad to see that it paying off in some places! LOL
I did get the latte and I can't wait for it to arrive!  The UPS man left a notice today, and I was so bummed that I missed him, they won't be back until Monday morning and I'm seriously considering skipping the gym so that I can be here to receive whatever package it is! LOL 
It's been unusually warm here the past few weeks, so I'm hoping that I'll get a chance to wear it this weekend!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh I love the Gitane blouse *shopalot!* You look AMAZING!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wow, well working out hard does pay off, so that's great!   Ohhhhh, the latte is TDF... I'm so glad you got that color!   Haha, I can sympathize... I've stalked the UPS/Fed-ex man way too often :-p... I'm spoiled now, because the doorman in my building signs for everything, so I never have to miss the UPS/Fed-ex man again!   Ohhhh, lucky you... I wish it were warm here.  You should definitely wear it out then... I know I would! 




shopalot said:


> Thanks! I've been hitting the gym everyday for months now, so I'm glad to see that it paying off in some places! LOL
> I did get the latte and I can't wait for it to arrive!  The UPS man left a notice today, and I was so bummed that I missed him, they won't be back until Monday morning and I'm seriously considering skipping the gym so that I can be here to receive whatever package it is! LOL
> It's been unusually warm here the past few weeks, so I'm hoping that I'll get a chance to wear it this weekend!


----------



## brintee

*lawgirl*, the new additions look so amazing on you! Dont you love the Sweetheart pants? They are amazing!

*Shopalot*, congrats on the weightloss! I did the same thing a couple of years ago. I lost over 30 lbs. in about two years. Keep up the momentum, I know it can be hard to stick to sometimes! You look amazing and the top is so gorgeous!


----------



## shopalot

Thanks *Brintee* and *Fiery*! What's funny is that I was resolved in my mind that now that I've had my kids that my new size was an 8, but I had some areas that needed to be slimmed down so I've been hitting the gym daily and now I'm a 6 possibly a 4 but now I'm bummed becasue I have some great items in an 8 that won't fit anymore.


----------



## lilmissb

K you look great in the jael and sweetheart! I really want both myself.

shopalot you look great in that top!


----------



## japskivt

Shopalot - Love that top! You look great!


----------



## shopalot

Thanks* Duke*, *lilmissb *and *jap*!
I wore it out this weekend and it did not dissapoint!  I loved the casualness of this top yet it still looked great!


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks ladies!  I can see the Sweetheart pants becoming a go-to for nights out.
I love your new Gitane top *shopalot*!  It looks amazing on you.  What a great style!



shopalot said:


> Thanks *Brintee* and *Fiery*! What's funny is that I was resolved in my mind that now that I've had my kids that my new size was an 8, but I had some areas that needed to be slimmed down so I've been hitting the gym daily and now I'm a 6 possibly a 4 but now I'm bummed becasue I have some great items in an 8 that won't fit anymore.


 
For the pieces you really love, try bringing them to a tailor.  It's amazing what they can do about taking in certain items.  I just did it for my more quality pieces, and it was definitely worth it.  Otherwise, you have a great excuse to replace your wardrobe piece by piece!


----------



## shopalot

Taking some pieces to the drycleaner is a great idea!
I would love to replace my wardrobe but There are some items I really love and am unsure if I'll be able to find them in my size!
My sweetheart pants came today! I'm so excited to try them on!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Pictures, pictures!  I wanna see!


----------



## shopalot

There coming! Haha! I just have to feed the little ones and then put them to bed!
I'm excited and nervous all at the same time!


----------



## japskivt

Can't wait to see! I forgot my camera today and can't do self-portraits with my iPhone, I am wearing an Aggie, black Wolfords, and black Choo boots!


----------



## cjy

Sounds very chic Duke!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh I wish I could see it *Jap!*  I love a DVF and Wolford combo!


----------



## shopalot

The outfit sounds great *Jap*!
I know that I still owe modeling pics, I'll post some in a bit!


----------



## lawgirl78

My final (sale) purchase...for now 
The Tumelo dress from NM.  The color is really great, and I love the fit.  I threw a long black cardi over it for the office, because it was a little clingy in the rear area.


----------



## shopalot

*Lawgirl78* that dress looks great on you and the fit is perfect! I love the pairing with the tights and your brown boots!


----------



## shopalot

Okay guys here are the sweetheart pants on me!
Let me just say that I love these pants! My only complaint would be that the waist is a little bit big on me, but I don't think that I would be able to go down a size as I don't think that I'd be able to get them on!  They are not too shiny and the fit in the legs is so flattering!


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG I want that dress *lawgirl!*  That is so freaking cute on you!

*shopalot* I am glad you love the Sweetheart pants!  They look cute with the Gitane blouse.


----------



## brintee

*Lawgirl*, the print on that dress is soo pretty! I really love it on you!
*shopalot*, the pants look stunning. They are so amazing on, I love them so much!


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks *Duke*, *shopalot* and *brintee*!  I actually got some compliments on it at the office, which hardly ever happens.
Someday I'll take a profile shot and you'll be shocked at what I'm hiding back there!   The boots are actually black, but you gave me an idea now of pairing the dress with brown! Yay more shoe options!  

*shopalot* the Sweetheart pants look amazing on you!!  They're the best aren't they?? So flattering on you, and I love the way they look with your top. Seeing your outfit tempts me to go back to DVF and get the Jael in latte because I think it'd go so great with the pants.  It's onsale at dvf.com, and with an extra 10% off... 

I must just say again how much I  all things DVF.  The woman knows how to design gorgeous, flattering clothing for women.


----------



## shopalot

Thanks *Duke* and *Brintee*!
OMG *lawgirl*! I completly forgot that I was waiting for that top to come in! I've gotten so many packages in the last few days you would think that it was Christmas around here! LOL


----------



## lilmissb

*K* that dress is stunning on you! Now I want it too...

*shopalot* wow, loving those pants! 

By the way, can anyone tell me how much dresses and tops go down to on sale? I'm trying to guage how good the pricing is with the resellers on the bay as I want some styles that I can't seem to find anywhere else.

Thanks!


----------



## japskivt

*lawgirl*.... that dress looks AMAZING on you! Love it!

*shopalot*... loving your sweetheart pants! Aren't they the best?


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks *jap* and *lilmiss*!  It's one of those dresses that you can dress down for work or up for going out.
*shopalot* does that mean you're getting the Jael in latte??  I'm still debating it myself!
*lilmiss* recently, saks and NM had random pieces at 30%-40% off retail, which is pretty amazing.  There are also some sales right from DVF, like the Jael top which was marked down 30%.  If you say what pieces you're looking for maybe we can give you some ideas?


----------



## bags&shoes

love dvf. I have a few. I am going to post tonight.  I am really enjoying looking at everyones pics.  Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

:welcome2: *bags&shoes.* Can't wait to see your eye candy!


----------



## Ms Kittie

I looove DVF.  I'm scouring the net and eBay for a Diane von Furstenberg cocktail dress to add to my collection.  I need something for an upcoming Christmas party...I'm thinking silver or some other metallic.


----------



## lilmissb

lawgirl78 said:


> Thanks *jap* and *lilmiss*!  It's one of those dresses that you can dress down for work or up for going out.
> *shopalot* does that mean you're getting the Jael in latte??  I'm still debating it myself!
> *lilmiss* recently, saks and NM had random pieces at 30%-40% off retail, which is pretty amazing.  There are also some sales right from DVF, like the Jael top which was marked down 30%.  If you say what pieces you're looking for maybe we can give you some ideas?



Hi *K!* Thanks for the info. I'm looking at the standard wrap dresses such as the Julian and Justin ones.

I happened to score a Jessica Spotted Frog wrap dress on Friday night!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *miss b!*  I love the spotted frog print!  I also have a Jessica in Spring Shadows.  It is a great cut.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*lawgirl*, that dress looks fabulous on you... wow!!   Also, I think you may need the Jael top in latte haha. 

*shopalot* - Wow, legs for days!!   I have the same pants, and they do not look nearly as good on me... I love them!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Until I figure out my camera situation, no pics for a while, but I scored some great stuff!   Freedom Trail Aggie (teal/black print), black satin Sweetheart pants, black lace Hasina dress (wore it yesterday!), and an Aggie dress I have been looking for FOREVER on ebay (bahaus pink)!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Duke!* I can't wait to get it but it'll be about 2 weeks as she only shipped priority  

Get a camera NOW *fiery!*


----------



## lilmissb

Ok, it's here!!! I am proud to present my DVF Jessica in Spotted Frog print. Love it to pieces!  Sorry it's a crappy pic but my camera is playing up.


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look amazing *miss b!* Love it paired with the Coxinelles!


----------



## pisdapisda79

I was lusting after this dress in the summer & just found it can't wait to get it


----------



## Dukeprincess

Cute, I like the Grand Lobby print.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Duke!*  

I love it so much and I'm wearing it at right work now. With a singlet underneath of course!!! 

*pisdapisda79* that's a cute dress. I love the caftan look.


----------



## shopalot

*lillmissb* you look awsome! I love the print!
*pisdapisda79*, I love the grand lobby print, I would love to see a modeling pic!

My Jael top in latte came in today! I'm excited to see how it looks, I'll post modeling pics soon.


----------



## shopalot

fieryfashionist said:


> Until I figure out my camera situation, no pics for a while, but I scored some great stuff!   Freedom Trail Aggie (teal/black print), black satin Sweetheart pants, black lace Hasina dress (wore it yesterday!), and an Aggie dress I have been looking for FOREVER on ebay (bahaus pink)!



*Fiery* I love the Aggie style dress and the bauhaus pink print is great!


----------



## pisdapisda79

Will post pics once I get it



shopalot said:


> *lillmissb* you look awsome! I love the print!
> *pisdapisda79*, I love the grand lobby print, I would love to see a modeling pic!
> 
> My Jael top in latte came in today! I'm excited to see how it looks, I'll post modeling pics soon.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *shopalot!* LOVE the Jael top, can't wait to see it


----------



## Dukeprincess

I got a new DVF blouse today at Saks for $40!


----------



## shopalot

Duke:useless:
Cough it up!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hahahaha, I promise I will soon!  I am at my Mom's house in NC without my camera cord!  Stupid I know.


----------



## shopalot

okay Duke, I'll let you off the hook this time, but I'll be waiting!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Just to ease your pain while waiting for modeling shots, I bought this top.

DVF Parah blouse

http://www.dianiboutique.com/Parah-Top_MPD1427:cPath-70.html


----------



## cjy

Duke that is a classic piece!!! Good price, too!


----------



## lilmissb

Gorgeous blouse *Duke!*


----------



## Vixy

I am looking for a NYE Dinner dress and wondering if anybody owns this dress or has tried it on.
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...303608T9&categoryId=cat20014&source=shopstyle

I am normally between a 2-4 and a 26 in designer jeans.
My problem area is usually my ribcage, it's wide and can be difficult to zip up in some dresses. I am not sure if I should be ordering a 4 or 6 in this dress. HELP!


----------



## tinydancer3145

Hi everyone,

I wanted to get the Jael blouse in size 2 but they are out of stock.  There is a 0 available, do you think that would be too tight?  Can anyone that owns this top tell me about the fit?  I am very petite but wanted to wear it a bit loose...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Vixy said:


> I am looking for a NYE Dinner dress and wondering if anybody owns this dress or has tried it on.
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...303608T9&categoryId=cat20014&source=shopstyle
> 
> I am normally between a 2-4 and a 26 in designer jeans.
> My problem area is usually my ribcage, it's wide and can be difficult to zip up in some dresses. I am not sure if I should be ordering a 4 or 6 in this dress. HELP!


 
I would suggest a 4.  A 6 might be too loose up top and this dress is silk with a little stretch.  HTH.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here is me today wearing my new DVF Gemini Blazer (Ebay find).  (unfortunately, I cheated on DVF today with David Meister, the designer of my dress :shame


----------



## Vixy

OHh I totally missed the fact that the dress is stretchy and meant to be slipped over the head with no zipper. In that case I think a 4 would be perfect. 
Thanks for your help! 

You are totally rocking the blazer AND the dress!


----------



## lilmissb

Great ebay find Duke! Love the dress too.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I forgot to post this ladies, so I am adding it now.  

*Miss B* inspired this purchase....DVF Spotted Frog Blouse (excuse my pajama bottoms)


----------



## lilmissb

Hehehehe, that top is too cute *Duke!* Spotted frog is an awesome print!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *Miss B!* The print is great!


----------



## japskivt

tinydancer3145 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wanted to get the Jael blouse in size 2 but they are out of stock.  There is a 0 available, do you think that would be too tight?  Can anyone that owns this top tell me about the fit?  I am very petite but wanted to wear it a bit loose...



 A zero would be fine.


----------



## japskivt

Duke you look amazing! Love that jacket and top you teeny tiny thing!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Thanks *Jap!* 

Honey, I am FAR from teeny tiny.....


----------



## Dabyachunv

Hello ladies, I'm looking for this DVF top-anyone see it?  Its the bustier underneath her cardi.  Thanks, and you all look wonderful, inspired me 

http://www.wendyshow.com/2009/11/23/diane-von-furstenberg-4/

I know it says bloomies, but its not online.  Has anyone seen it in store?


----------



## tinydancer3145

japskivt said:


> A zero would be fine.



Jap- Thank you for the advice.  I will try the 0 and see how it works out.  It looks like it is has some give.  

Has anyone tried the regular knit Sweetheart pants?  The satin ones look adorable but I would afraid to wear them to the office.  Do you think the regular knit would look too much like leggings?


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess said:


> I forgot to post this ladies, so I am adding it now.
> 
> *Miss B* inspired this purchase....DVF Spotted Frog Blouse (excuse my pajama bottoms)


 Love your top! I have that in the gold and black frog print-


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Thanks *LABAG!*  It's a great top!


----------



## japskivt

tinydancer3145 said:


> Jap- Thank you for the advice.  I will try the 0 and see how it works out.  It looks like it is has some give.
> 
> Has anyone tried the regular knit Sweetheart pants?  The satin ones look adorable but I would afraid to wear them to the office.  Do you think the regular knit would look too much like leggings?



I wear mine to work (regular ones). They are thick, so they are scrunchy and don't look like leggings, IMO.


----------



## flyfab

Hi everybody,

Here is my first ever item from DvF 
I found those shoes at Marshalls for $59 : they were too disco to let go !
I wore them the day I bought them = super comfy.
Thanks for letting me share  (and sorry for the poor quality pics!!!)


----------



## juicyincouture

i saw a pair of fringe boots by her the other day they were lovely and her wrap dresses are amazing!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Cute *flyfab!*  We need modeling pics!


----------



## flyfab

^^Thanks *D*, will do soon


----------



## koshi13

So I've never been a big fan of the DVF wrap dress because I've felt that they never looked good on me but I found one at Nordies Rack the other week and it actually looked good on me!!  complete SHOCKER!  Now I feel like I'm hooked and must have more 

Please forgive the messy background and the bad quality picture (camera phone)...Judy Dress in Vintage Painted Leopard in Pink...this one I found off of ebay after I found the green version at Nordies rack...I will take a picture of that one when I get a chance.  

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## bags&shoes

^^ OMG, that looks great on you!! The color is fabulous.  You will find yourself getting addicted to DVF wrap dresses. 
Put one on and you are instantly dressed up, plus they suit SOOOO many occasions. Pluse you can get great deals on them at Last Call, and Rack etc...I started with a few, and now I have almost 20!!!


----------



## koshi13

Thanks Bags&Shoes!!  I think it's the style of the Judy that is very flattering.  It's got a flat band at the waist so I think it makes the tummy area look smoother and flat   I have alot of DVF tops and non-wrap dresses but this is my first iconic wrap...I think I'm definitely officially addicted!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

SOOOOOO cute *koshi!*


----------



## koshi13

Thanks Dukeprincess!  Here is the green version!


----------



## lilmissb

*flyfab* those shoes are awesome! Congrats on such a deal.

*koshi* love the wrap dresses. Both colours suit you!


----------



## bags&shoes

Koshi, I like that one too.  Ummmm, I think it's the the way the dress is made, but I also think you have stumbled on a pattern/color combo that really SUITS you.

I don't even want to talk about my STACK of DVFs in my closet....


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG WANT.  that leopard dress.


----------



## brintee

Gorgeous dresses *koshi*! They look fab on you!


----------



## MsFrida

Got this in the mail today 











Got the Kitt dress a while ago, but needed another size


----------



## Bobble

^ Smokin'. Those are classic!


----------



## MsFrida

Aw thanks Bobble :shame:


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Duke*, WOW, that Gemini Blazer and Spotted Frog blouse are both fabulous on you!!! 

*flyfab* - Such cute shoes! 
*
koshi13* - Both wrap dresses really flatter you!! 
*
MsFrida* - LOVE ... it all looks stunning on you!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I finally took a few pics... well, it's more like I finally got my camera to work haha, so one pic is from a while back (a month maybe).

Teal Freedom Trail Aggie (Bloomies sale a while back)!  I actually wore this outfit out to dinner sometime back.





I didn't have the time (or energy ) to style these haha, so all you get is the dress. 

Laetitia Tweed Brush Strokes Berry (bought this a few months ago at the boutique):





My Aggie find on ebay!


----------



## lilmissb

*MsFrida* You look awesome in those dresses!

*fiery* said in the non CL thread but I'll say it again - I WANT ALL YOUR CLOTHES!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*MsFrieda:*  it all!

*Fiery:* I am coming for that Spring Shadows Aggie!!! :ninja:


----------



## lilmissb

^ How did I know you would say that Duke?


----------



## MsFrida

fieryfashionist (love your dresses), lilmissb, Dukeprincess - Thank you!


----------



## koshi13

Love these dresses fiery!!!



fieryfashionist said:


> I finally took a few pics... well, it's more like I finally got my camera to work haha, so one pic is from a while back (a month maybe).
> 
> Teal Freedom Trail Aggie (Bloomies sale a while back)! I actually wore this outfit out to dinner sometime back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't have the time (or energy ) to style these haha, so all you get is the dress.
> 
> Laetitia Tweed Brush Strokes Berry (bought this a few months ago at the boutique):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Aggie find on ebay!


----------



## koshi13

I found another dress today at Nordies Rack...I thought it might be too small  (size 2, normally wear 4/6) but it's perfect..will post modeling pics soon but it's this one..style is SAMSON..the print is TDF in real life and i loveeee the back...can't wait for warmer weather!!


----------



## koshi13

Hot!!! 



msfrida said:


> got this in the mail today :d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got the kitt dress a while ago, but needed another size


----------



## koshi13

the lighting is making it look yucky but i swear it's gorg in real life 

Does it look too tight around the armpit area??


----------



## cjy

^^ No not to me!!!
I love the color and pattern! I thinks it fits nicely.


----------



## shopalot

*Koshi13*, that dress looks amazing on you and I don't think that it looks too tight at all!

*Fiery* fabulous purchases as always!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Koshi* I am so jealous right now.  I wanted that dress sooo badly this summer!  it looks fabulous on you.


----------



## me961610

Hello Ladies,

These are my most recent purchases in the last few months... Sorry, no modeling pictures yet...

I also bought the under armour and sweetheart pants from bloomies but I forgot to take pics...

I just realized I've been leaning towards loose fitting blouses lately


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG what gorgeous blouses *me!*


----------



## thithi

I just ordered this from saks, love the color!


----------



## shopalot

*Me* I love all the blouses! I really like the first one the detail is beautiful!
*thithi* very pretty dress, modeling pics are a must!


----------



## me961610

fieryfashionist - You look fabulous in all the dresses!! :coolpics:

koshi13 - The dress looks great on you! It doesn't look tight around the armpit at all.

Dukeprincess - Thank you! I've seen some of your dvf modelling pics and you look fabulous!

shopalot - Thank you! I love that top too...I got it on sale from Bloomies...Luckily, I was able to snag the last piece online


----------



## hya_been

Hello DVF fans,

I'm wondering if the Thane dress in this blue was sold anywhere other than My Theresa?
http://www.mytheresa.com/shop/produ...=USD&quid=61029863468S1086032T&gkid=128348480


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Hya:* I've seen it at Bloomies awhile back. Might have sold out though, because the Thane was super popular.  HTH!

Also ladies, I jumped on the Jael train, I bought it in Latte after seeing *Fiery's* pics!  I also have a few more acquisitions on the way.  Will post pics soon!


----------



## MsFrida

Please excuse the mess on the floor and the _ridiculously_ swollen legs, they do that for some reason during "that time of the month"


----------



## Dukeprincess

Super cute *Ms. Frida!*


----------



## shopalot

I love it Ms. Frida!  It looks great on you!
Duke I can't wait to see some pics! I love the Jael top! We're twins!


----------



## MsFrida

Aw thank you shopalot & Dukeprincess! (love your avatar btw, Amarante is my favoueite Vernis colour)


----------



## Stephanie***

Is on ebay a trustable seller for DVF in europe?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Stephanie*** said:


> Is on ebay a trustable seller for DVF in europe?



Are you asking can you buy authentic DVF on eBay?


----------



## MsFrida

Does anyone have the Alcott blouse? How does it run in size?


----------



## Dukeprincess

I'd get your normal size.  It runs like her other billowy blouses.  I tried it in a 4 and it was fine on me, but I don't have huge boobs either.

UPDATE:  Ladies, I know I have been promising pictures, but unfortunately the Jael didn't look so great on me, so back it had to go.  However, I made the ultimate acquisition today and I PROMISE to post pics as soon as it arrives....


----------



## roussel

^ I know what it is, and I can't wait for pics!


----------



## shopalot

Duke that's too bad about the Alcott blouse!  Do we get a hint on what the new item is?


----------



## BagLovingMom

I love DVF you guys look great!


----------



## shopalot

shopalot said:


> Duke that's too bad about the_* Alcott *_blouse!  Do we get a hint on what the new item is?



I meant the Jael blouse!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hahahaha, I know *shopalot!* 

Here's a hint...It is a dress and it has a print!


----------



## shopalot

Haha Duke! Very funny!  What is the ETA on this "dress with a print"?


----------



## Dukeprincess

shopalot said:


> Haha Duke! Very funny!  What is the ETA on this "dress with a print"?


 
hehehe, I am hoping Friday.  I promise to post pics ASAP!


----------



## shopalot

Alright I think that I can hold out until then!


----------



## 4everglammm

This is the first Ive seen this thread and I do like DVF. I found the this top for my wife about a year ago and bought it at Saks. The color is amazing and looks so good on her. Unfortunatly my wife only owns this one top but would love to find some DVF dresses for her. We also have DVF luggage but thats all.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous top!  You have good taste *4everglamm!*


----------



## Stephanie***

Dukeprincess said:


> Are you asking can you buy authentic DVF on eBay?


 
yes... are there shops?


----------



## jaslee

I actually bought and wore the DVF Tolara dress a few years back for prom. It was gorgeous.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Stephanie*** said:


> yes... are there shops?


 
I am not sure necessarily about "shops" but there are some sellers who have eBay stores and sell tons of DVF.  

Here are 4 that I have purchased from in the past:

3662marina, and her eBay store is "DVF and More"

bhexpress

naya99

isalou


----------



## shopalot

I second all of Duke's suggestions!  They all sell authentic DVF items!


----------



## shopalot

4everglammm said:


> This is the first Ive seen this thread and I do like DVF. I found the this top for my wife about a year ago and bought it at Saks. The color is amazing and looks so good on her. Unfortunatly my wife only owns this one top but would love to find some DVF dresses for her. We also have DVF luggage but thats all.



That top looks fabulous on your wife and the color is amazing!


----------



## Bobble

Can we talk about Sak*pre-spring collection?  I just got the e-mail and I'm already stalking this:


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^OMG ME TOO.  I  that blouse *Bobble.* I also have my eye on a few dresses too


----------



## Bobble

Dukeprincess- The dresses....don't get me started!  I'm trying to justify the $285 price tag.  Guess I will wait until it's on sale.  Or check the bay.


----------



## Dukeprincess

"Look there! Up in the sky!  It's a bird, it's a plane, NO it's...."

*WONDER WOMAN!!!!*

(courtesy of The Outnet--$134)


----------



## shopalot

OMG *Duke*! So you were the one that purchased that dress from theoutnet!!!!!
Congrats you lucky girl, it looks amazing on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

shopalot said:


> OMG *Duke*! So you were the one that purchased that dress from theoutnet!!!!!
> Congrats you lucky girl, it looks amazing on you!



Guilty as charged!  I got the email about new arrivals and when I saw it I immediately checked out!  I've been searching for this dress in my size forever!

If another one pops up, I will definitely let you know *shopalot*!


----------



## Spendaholic

Hi BOBBLE.
Did you know that this top is available on the website net-a-porter.com on the american store of the site in white and black.
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/61622

Its a lovely top and its on my wish list.



Bobble said:


> Can we talk about Sak*pre-spring collection? I just got the e-mail and I'm already stalking this:


----------



## shopalot

Dukeprincess said:


> Guilty as charged!  I got the email about new arrivals and when I saw it I immediately checked out!  I've been searching for this dress in my size forever!
> 
> If another one pops up, I will definitely let you know *shopalot*!



I've been searching for ever as well! I'm not quite ready to break down and pay the Ebay inflated prices!
I'm so glad that it went to a fellow DVF lover and keep your eyes peeled for me!


----------



## 4everglammm

That black top is gorgeous but at $285 will have to find it onsale. Will definetly be keeping an eye out for it. My wife would love that top and Id really like to get some more DVF pieces. Hopefully off 5th may have it someday.


----------



## Bobble

^ Agreed.  I'm going to stalk it at off 5th, but I may break down and buy it when there is a promo code.


----------



## Bobble

Spendaholic said:


> Hi BOBBLE.
> Did you know that this top is available on the website net-a-porter.com on the american store of the site in white and black.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/61622
> 
> Its a lovely top and its on my wish list.


 

Ohh thanks, but they are already sold out in my size!  Thank you!


----------



## Spendaholic

thats ok, i just thought i would help. im hoping it goes on sale in the uk


----------



## shopalot

This was an item I passed on in the store and have been looking for it ever since!
I finally found it at my "outlet" store.

DVF Laetitia in brushed zebra brown


----------



## Dukeprincess

CUTE!  Modeling pics please!


----------



## LABAG

what about the imara tank. its beautiful in black or charteruse(im loving the black), its 111.00 at DVF shops, anyoneown it and sizing-im 10-12 but think i may need 12, (im hippy and its long)-HELP


----------



## cjy

shopalot said:


> This was an item I passed on in the store and have been looking for it ever since!
> I finally found it at my "outlet" store.
> 
> DVF Laetitia in brushed zebra brown


 Love it!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*shopalot* - Yay, isn't an amazing feeling to find something you've been looking for forever?!   I wanna see some modeling pics!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ladies, I'm sooooooo excited!!!!!!   A dress I've been looking for FOREVER has just popped up and for a ridiculous price ... I'm going to pick it up on Monday!!!    I'll post pics next week!


----------



## shopalot

Thanks *CJY*!
I know *Fiery*! It was fate!  I was stalking ebay and did not see it come up so I was so glad to find it finally!  I can't wait for your reveal!

I'll post modeling pics later today if I can, I just have a house full of kids running and playing around


----------



## zionlion

Me in my DVF leopard wrap dress !


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^OMG  LOVE, LOVE that print.


----------



## shopalot

*zionlion* you look like your having such a fabulous time! I love that print on you


----------



## fieryfashionist

^I second that!   You look fabulous!


----------



## zionlion

thanks!


----------



## bonita-applebum

Tara I love that dress on you!! and I look crazy in the second pic lol.......


----------



## shopalot

I've got a few items to reveal that I bought today!
Stay tuned....pictures and modeling pics coming up!


----------



## cjy

^


----------



## Dukeprincess

:couch:


----------



## Suzie

Ladies, for those of you who own the Tabalah dress could you get away with a smaller size as it isn't a fitted dress. I am a size 6-8(more an 8)in DVF but it is only available in Size 6, would it be too tight?


----------



## shopalot

Hi Suzie, I love the print of that dress!
Yes I do think that you can get away with a smaller size in that dress.


----------



## shopalot

As promised!

DVF laetitia in brushed zebra brown! I missed it when it went on sale at Holt's but I was lucky enough to get it at a further discounted price


----------



## shopalot

Here is another gem that I was willing to buy on ebay but luckily for me I did not have to go that route!  The fit is fantastic and it's so comfy!

DVF Sophia Loren


----------



## Suzie

^Thank you shopalot, by the way you look amazing in all of your photos, DVF really looks great on you.


----------



## shopalot

Thanks so much Suzie!
I do think that DVF has a great fit and so many amazing cuts and prints!


----------



## shopalot

This was a surprise purchase! but I love it!
DVF Dominette dress


----------



## Suzie

shopalot said:


> Thanks so much Suzie!
> I do think that DVF has a great fit and so many amazing cuts and prints!


 
^I agree, I have 5 dresses and 1 top so far.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I have and LOVE, LOVE this dress!   You can definitely fit into a 6, no question about it.  I generally wear a 4 in most anything DVF, and my Tabalah dress is a 2... it actually looked better on me than the 4.  I hope you get it!   I must get the new season Tabalah dress too! 




Suzie said:


> Ladies, for those of you who own the Tabalah dress could you get away with a smaller size as it isn't a fitted dress. I am a size 6-8(more an 8)in DVF but it is only available in Size 6, would it be too tight?


----------



## fieryfashionist

*shopalot*, omg, your new purchases look amazing on you!!!!!


----------



## shopalot

Thanks *Fiery*!
Now here is one more to add to the mix!
*DVF Rossa dress*.  I love this dress, the only problem with it is that I have a bit of an issue with the side zipper, but I'm hoping that I can get it fixed, the dress was too good of a deal to pass up!
Now I don't normally like to buy multiples of the same item, but this dress is so flattering that I need to hunt it down in the other two colors, navy and white!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Dress twins *shopalot*!  I love the Rossa too.

I love your new purchases on you!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

shopalot- i love the sophia loren

dvf is going to be on "the view " on friday.


----------



## Suzie

I recently bought these 2 dresses from different parts of the world. One from the US and one from the UK. Oh how I love the internet, it is a blessing for me in Australia being able to get dresses that I can't get here or are too expensive here.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *Suzie!* I think *Fiery* has the Tabalah dress too! Congrats!


----------



## Suzie

I hope it looks as good on me as it does on her. I saw the photo on this thread so that is why I decided to buy it.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*shopalot*, that Rossa looks amazing on you!!   I can totally see why you need to get the other colors... I would do the same thing!! 

*Suzie *- Ohhh, both are stunning but I am absolutely in LOVE with the Tabalah ... I wore mine many times this past year... it's just SO pretty and so comfy!   I'm sure you'll look beautiful in it... post pictures when you receive it!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Speaking of Tabalah dresses, I've been checking this one out ever since it appeared on multiple sites!   It has such a fun look to it and the style is so effortlessly easy to wear! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...26_requestid%3D43676%26N%3D0%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^That is gorgeous.  Too bad I am a giant and that "dress" would be a blouse on me!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hey girl!   You think so?   I think you could rock it fabulously!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I have a couple of finds to post, but just one for now!  I finally found my sequined Davinia tunic, yay!!!    Originally $425, marked down to $155!!  It sold out at a much higher price on NAP!  The picture sucks and you can't see the cool ruching on the sides, etc... it's so fun!  I can't wait to wear it out!


----------



## Suzie

fiery that top is gorgeous.

Ladies , I am also loving the Chefly Jacket in Silver Sequins. It is a loose fit sequin jacket. If anyone has seen it IRL what is your opinion?


----------



## shopalot

*Suzie* I love both dresses! The Tabalah dress is so fun and easy to wear!
I have not seen the Chefly jacket IRL, but I do love the fit of it.

*Fiery*, I love the Davinia top on you, and you got it for a great price!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ooooh, I love that blouse *M!*


----------



## lawgirl78

Hey ladies!  I need some advice.  I can (hopefully) score a great deal on an Aggie, but is it a really mini-dress, or could I get away with it at the office?  For reference I'm 5'5".
Seeing everyone's pictures on here really make me want one, but I'm trying to tone down purchases and if I can't pull it off at work, then it might not be worth it


----------



## Dukeprincess

lawgirl78 said:


> Hey ladies! I need some advice. I can (hopefully) score a great deal on an Aggie, but is it a really mini-dress, or could I get away with it at the office? For reference I'm 5'5".
> Seeing everyone's pictures on here really make me want one, but I'm trying to tone down purchases and if I can't pull it off at work, then it might not be worth it


 
I don't own the Aggie, but you could probably get away with it at work wtih dark tights.  I am 5'9 and it was entirely too short for me.  Again, I am 4 inches taller than you though.


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks *Duke*! I'm wondering how it compares with the Tumelo, which I have.  I really wouldn't be comfortable in anything shorter than that at the office.  My backside takes about an inch of any hem so I need to be careful!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^I adore the Aggie style and am 5'4.5" (well, I'll split the difference between 5'4" and 5'5" haha, because I don't know which I am )... the length is perfect on me.  I think you should be just fine wearing it to work with black tights, etc.  It's isn't going to be a very short dress on you... I know what you mean though haha, because my butt takes away at least two inches.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Suzie*,* shopalot *and *I* - Thanks so much!!


----------



## lawgirl78

Thanks *fiery* for your help.  I'm going to think about it and let you know how it turns out!


----------



## lilmissb

Wow, I've been MIA and look how many pages I need to catch up on!

*koshi* that long wrap looks lovely on you!

*me* what a haul! Love the tops.

*thithi* I've had my eye on that beautiful wrap for a while. I love how it's different shades of blue.

*MsFrida* that dress is super cute! I like the lips!!! And what swollen legs? 

Sorry about the Jael *Duke!* But I love the wonderwoman on you!

Lovely top on your wife *4everglamm*

That top *bobble* posted is  My only worry is when you wash it, ironing the pleats back in.... ush:

*shopalot* that zebra pattern is cute. Oh love your others too esp the dominette!!!! I need me one of those too! 

*zionlion* you look amazing in that print!

Love your purchases *Suzie!* Totally hear you about the internet being an Aussie girls best friend!!! 

*fiery* just gorgey!

Get the aggie *K!* I have my beady little eyes open for an aggie like M's.


----------



## shimmerbrick

I JUST FOUND MY DREAM DRESS that i have been lusting for since last year  at an insane price! i'll post it when the dress arrives next week. can't wait!


----------



## kml2887

Hey DVF fans! Does anyone own the Zazu top? Or even just tried it on? I love it but I'm concerned about the elastic part around the waist.  It looks kind of awkward on some of the models on the websites, making me think it might be unflattering :s   Any advice or modeling pics would be appreciated!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^I think *Brintee* does


----------



## shopalot

Yes I know someone on here owns it!
I love the top and I would love to try and score it if it goes on sale!


----------



## kml2887

^ I went to NM yesterday and was able to try it on!  I LOVED it, but I'm holding out for it to go on sale.  It runs kinda big.  I tried both my DVF tts and a size down, both fit but I'm thinking I will size down in this one.


----------



## xquisite

Suzie said:


> I recently bought these 2 dresses from different parts of the world. One from the US and one from the UK. Oh how I love the internet, it is a blessing for me in Australia being able to get dresses that I can't get here or are too expensive here.



Great score! I hear you on the pricing here. It's insane the prices I've seen on DVF considering what they cost in the US. Hopefully you'll show us how they look when they arrive. I'm also curious about the tabalah sizing.


----------



## Sjensen

kml2887 said:


> Hey DVF fans! Does anyone own the Zazu top? Or even just tried it on? I love it but I'm concerned about the elastic part around the waist.  It looks kind of awkward on some of the models on the websites, making me think it might be unflattering :s   Any advice or modeling pics would be appreciated!


 I love the look of the Zazu top. Its on sale at Bloomingdales.com but they only have a size 12. I got a $50 off code from them so I wish they had smaller sizes !!


----------



## kml2887

Sjensen said:


> I love the look of the Zazu top. Its on sale at Bloomingdales.com but they only have a size 12. I got a $50 off code from them so I wish they had smaller sizes !!


 
Awww! I have a coupon code for Bloomingdales too   Hopefully it will go on sale other places some time soon. I'm so impatient with waiting for sales.


----------



## Suzie

xquisite said:


> Great score! I hear you on the pricing here. It's insane the prices I've seen on DVF considering what they cost in the US. Hopefully you'll show us how they look when they arrive. I'm also curious about the tabalah sizing.


 

xquisite, the tabalah is a loose style and I am definately glad that I got the size 6. I am really happy with both dresses and when I wear them I will get a photo taken.

I like the fact that you don't see DVF everywhere here in Oz.


----------



## lilmissb

Anyone know where I can still score some sweetheart pants of the non-shiny variety?


----------



## Suzie

I ordered this last night. Hope it works for me.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Try Bloomingdales or Shopbop *miss b!* I saw the knit ones there.  I think NM might also have some.

Great jacket *Suzie*


----------



## lilmissb

Love the jacket *Suzie!*

Oh, thanks *Duke!!!*


----------



## brintee

Im so behind on this thread! 

Anyways, New stuff added to DVF sale, including the Zazu top that I LOVE!

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/subcategory.jsp?categoryId=cat20014


----------



## shopalot

Suzie said:


> I ordered this last night. Hope it works for me.



*Suzie,*that jacket is fantastic! I'm glad that you decided to order it!


----------



## Suzie

I got it today. It is a nice jacket and it is pretty heavy in weight.


----------



## lilmissb

^ Wow that was fast!!


----------



## shopalot

Where's the modeling pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## xquisite

lilmissb said:


> ^ Wow that was fast!!



I'll say! That makes it even more tempting to order some DVF online...


----------



## Suzie

^I actually ordered it from shopbop.com and shipping was free to Oz and it was with UPS, it got here so fast, I have never had a quicker delivery.


----------



## Suzie

shopalot said:


> Where's the modeling pics!!!!!!!!


 
There never seems to be the right moment when no-one is around. My family would think that I was very strange to take photos of myself and post on-line KWIM. So when I do it I have to be discreet.


----------



## shopalot

I know what you mean! LOL
I'll be keeping an eye out!


----------



## Sjensen

brintee said:


> Im so behind on this thread!
> 
> Anyways, New stuff added to DVF sale, including the Zazu top that I LOVE!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/subcategory.jsp?categoryId=cat20014



Please post a pic. I would like to see how this looks on someone (but not on a DVF model) Thank you


----------



## HM63

Hello ladies.  Has anyone seen the Julian Mini IRL in "powder" (pale pink)?  I'm considering an Ebay purchase but it's so hard to judge colour on the computer.  I look good in pinks and pastels but I'm concerned about it looking too nude.  It looks lovely and summery in the online pics.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I should add some of my new stuff!  I will try to get modeling pics of the first two up sometime next week.

Zazu top (on sale PLUS add'l 20% off - outlet)!






Wrap top (can't remember name)... also add'l 20% off of $90ish!  The colors are black/purple/teal/white!





Laetitia in confetti (NM exclusive)!





Aggie steal ($80 BNWT)!





I'd been wanting this paper berry petals Aggie forever, but no one besides BG and matches had it... well, I found it for an amazing price with an additional discount... came to $150ish!!





NM steal... love the color and easy to wear style!





NM steal (black short sleeved wrap dress - forgot style name)!


----------



## thithi

^ great bargain shopping, those pieces are beautiful.


does anyone know if the black and white dress that callie wore on gray's anatomy is still available?


----------



## Kilanna

fieryfashionist said:


> I should add some of my new stuff! I will try to get modeling pics of the first two up sometime next week.
> 
> 'd been wanting this paper berry petals Aggie forever, but no one besides BG and matches had it... well, I found it for an amazing price with an additional discount... came to $150ish!!


 
This is so pretty. I've had my eye on the Justin Petals wrap dress version and seeing how pretty the Aggie looks on you I might just bite the bullet. Can I ask how tall you are as I am 5'4 and I just a little concerned it will come below my knees.


----------



## Dukeprincess

LOVE the new additions *Fiery!* 

I've been on a ban for a month so I haven't bought any clothing.  However, my ban ends Monday so I might have to jump back on the DVF bandwagon!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Oh girls, I am SO excited! The goddess of beautifully fitting clothes in gorgeous fabrics, Ms. DvF herself, has blessed me from above! I had seen a beautiful wrap top on three different tv hosts and had wondered who designed it and where I could buy it. I was ready to pay -- gasp -- full retail price for this beautiful top, something this sale-whore rarely ever does.   Alas, I couldn't find it anywhere! Not at my reliable Neiman Marcus, not at any of the online boutiques I hit up on the regular; it was nowhere to be found! BUT THEN, on the first sunny day in what has seemed like months, I went shopping. Bloomingdale's was having an amazing sale, and me and all the other sale-whores were in a frenzy searching through the racks of frumpy leftovers, hoping to unearth hidden jewels.   As I searched through a rack, my spirits sagging, I saw a glint of turquoise...a patch of silk through the mounds of polyester blend...I pushed the hangers back...and revealed...the top I'd been searching for! IN MY SIZE! And when the SA checked the price -- prepare yourselves, ladies -- it was on sale for $53.00. Not including the additional 15% off they were offering.  Oh, yes, girls. Miracles do happen.


----------



## katdhoneybee

Oh yeah...I meant to post pictures. Sorry for the anticlimax. And excuse my messy room!


----------



## thithi

^ OMG, fabulous deal!!  I have the dress in that print, and it's gorgeous.  You got yourself quite a find there.  It's beautiful, and looks fab on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

katdhoneybee said:


> Oh yeah...I meant to post pictures. Sorry for the anticlimax. And excuse my messy room!


 
Loving that blouse!  It is gorgeous!


----------



## katdhoneybee

Dukeprincess said:


> Loving that blouse!  It is gorgeous!





thithi said:


> ^ OMG, fabulous deal!!  I have the dress in that print, and it's gorgeous.  You got yourself quite a find there.  It's beautiful, and looks fab on you!



Thanks dukeprincess and thithi!  

thithi, I bet the dress is out of this world. Gawd, DvF just makes the most beautiful, flattering clothes.


----------



## oscarthegrouch

Hello everyone... new to DVF & have just finished reading ALL 68 pages of posts in this thread (can u tell i have an addictive personality lol).  I've been adding to my wrap dresses collection & now have about 12-15 pieces.  Thing is, I'm a stay home mom, so dont often get to dress up though u will see me doing my AM grocery run in DVF sometimes! 

Have a question on fit - I used to buy size 6 for her wraps like Griffith, Kye etc cos I don't like clingy butt syndrome.  However recently I bought a size 2 wrap in a Betsy style wrap & am LOVING the fit.  How do the classic Justin / Julians fit cos am eyeing some now..


----------



## Dukeprincess

oscarthegrouch said:


> Hello everyone... new to DVF & have just finished reading ALL 68 pages of posts in this thread (can u tell i have an addictive personality lol). I've been adding to my wrap dresses collection & now have about 12-15 pieces. Thing is, I'm a stay home mom, so dont often get to dress up though u will see me doing my AM grocery run in DVF sometimes!
> 
> Have a question on fit - I used to buy size 6 for her wraps like Griffith, Kye etc cos I don't like clingy butt syndrome. However recently I bought a size 2 wrap in a Betsy style wrap & am LOVING the fit. How do the classic Justin / Julians fit cos am eyeing some now..


 
Do you mean the newer versions?  I don't have any Justins, but I do know the Julian is running a bit larger.  I sized down from my normal DVF size.  I am an 8 in DVF typically.  HTH. 

Put on those 12-15 pieces and give us some modeling shots STAT!


----------



## lilmissb

Gorgeous top *kat!* Great bargain too.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thank you!   I can't resist a good sale! 




thithi said:


> ^ great bargain shopping, those pieces are beautiful.
> 
> 
> does anyone know if the black and white dress that callie wore on gray's anatomy is still available?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Thank you so much!   Actually, I'm around 5'4.5" with longer legs and a shorter torso, so the wrap dress would probably fit you the same as it would fit me... and none of the wrap dresses I own come below my knees. 




Kilanna said:


> This is so pretty. I've had my eye on the Justin Petals wrap dress version and seeing how pretty the Aggie looks on you I might just bite the bullet. Can I ask how tall you are as I am 5'4 and I just a little concerned it will come below my knees.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks so much, *Duke*! 

*katdhoneybee *- Wow, it truly was meant to be!   I love it when the shopping gods/goddesses smile down upon us haha.   Your new wrap top looks fabulous on you!


----------



## oscarthegrouch

wow.. seeing all the modelling pics is really inspirational. but am not yet brave enough to pick up a camera for my own pics   we'll see...

i read somewhere that some of you take in the tops/shoulder areas if the wraps are a bit big.. may i ask what exactly is done? i think i am a size 2 on top (33inches with my bestest push-up bra sigh). but have the biggest butt ever so i usually end up with a 4/6 for wraps. will taking in the shoulder area help?


----------



## Dukeprincess

:bump: I am bumping this thread with my newest addition!  I stupidly missed out on this dress when it was in stores, so I spent forever on eBay stalking until one finally popped up in my size at an amazing price!

Presenting the Calynda in Pink Grand Lobby 








Paired with my Gemini blazer


----------



## lilmissb

^ Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Suzie

Dukeprincess, that dress looks amazing on you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *miss b and Suzie!*


----------



## shopalot

Fantastic purchase Duke!
I've been looking for the Grand Lobby print in a wrap dress!


----------



## kml2887

*Fieryfashionist*, love your entire DVF haul. And we're soon to be top twins.  I have the Zazu on it's way to me!

*katdhoneybee*, that top is so pretty.  What a great find! 

*Dukeprincess*, that dress is gorgeous on you.  I LOVE the grand lobby print.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*kml* - Ohhhh, yay, you'll love your Zazu top! 

*Duke*, you look STUNNING in that dress ... I've always loved the print!   Perfect look with your jacket, too!


----------



## fieryfashionist

My latest dress from NM... don't have the style name in front of me, sorry.  It's an amazing deep, yet vibrant shade of teal... the pics don't even do it (the color) justice!  I love the fact that it's cotton and has pockets (I love dresses with pockets! ), yet can easily be dressed up.


----------



## shoebuyer37

^^^Love that!  Gorgeous color.


----------



## LABAG

calling all DVF FANS, ON HER SITE, You can get 50.00 off anything-,use shoporg50 -one time use!!!!
i just ordered the Karia blouse, for 34.00 plus 7.00 shipping-such an awesome deal!!!!!


----------



## karetotalk

got the same Karia blouse too 
Robin wore it in How I Met Your Mother


----------



## elmel

i just bought this dress for my college graudation! i hope it looks good in person, i ordered it online! i posted inthe shoes thread, but any thoughts on shoes to wear with this? i don't even know what color to look for!


----------



## Dukeprincess

What about a tan or nude shoe *elmel?*

OMG is that DVF code still good?  

Thank you so much for the compliments *fiery, kml, and shopalot*!!


----------



## hya_been

Hello DVF ladies, is DVF faked I'm assuming so since this deal seems too good to be true.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1001050013-New-...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item2a0547f431


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

hi girls, I've never posted here just ventured over from the CL sub forum. I love DVF! This is what I wore last night for my husband's birthday. 







*hya- *I don't know about DVF fakes but I do have that dress and its pretty thick and doesn't lay flowy. The photo of just the dress looks a little flowy, so it just makes me wonder.


----------



## katdhoneybee

Thanks for the compliments, ladies! Still loving my top.

*Dukeprincess*, *fieryfashionist*, and *dez*, you are looking tres jolie ! Dez, I bet you knocked your husband's socks off in that dress.

I'm really loving the Pink Grandy Lobby print!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh wow! *Duke*, *fiery* & *dez* you girls are rocking the DVF's!

I finally got a dress I've been drooling over for a while, pics to come when I get rid of the sunburn I got on the weekend!!


----------



## shopalot

fieryfashionist said:


> My latest dress from NM... don't have the style name in front of me, sorry.  It's an amazing deep, yet vibrant shade of teal... the pics don't even do it (the color) justice!  I love the fact that it's cotton and has pockets (I love dresses with pockets! ), yet can easily be dressed up.



Fiery I love this dress!
I love the color and the fact that it has pockets!  That's a huge selling point for me with dresses!


----------



## shopalot

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> hi girls, I've never posted here just ventured over from the CL sub forum. I love DVF! This is what I wore last night for my husband's birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hya- *I don't know about DVF fakes but I do have that dress and its pretty thick and doesn't lay flowy. The photo of just the dress looks a little flowy, so it just makes me wonder.



*Dezy* I love the print on this dress! It looks fabulous on you!


----------



## shopalot

elmel said:


> i just bought this dress for my college graudation! i hope it looks good in person, i ordered it online! i posted inthe shoes thread, but any thoughts on shoes to wear with this? i don't even know what color to look for!



*elmel* this dress will look fabulous for your graduation!  I love the color


----------



## kml2887

hya_been said:


> Hello DVF ladies, is DVF faked I'm assuming so since this deal seems too good to be true.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1001050013-New-...temQQptZUS_CSA_WC_Dresses?hash=item2a0547f431


 
I have the Erosa dress and the ruching on this one looks really odd. Also the sizing is listed as S,M instead of number sizes.  Definitely some red flags.

Eta: I just looked at my dress and there is a really thick lining that is attached to the chiffon (making the dress more structured), and looking at the hem of the dress on that auction, it looks like there isn't a lining.


----------



## lawgirl78

Whoa, I have some catching up to do!  I only went back a few pages, so I apologize if I left anyone out.

*fiery* I am  over all your amazing new additions!  I'm especially jealous of your Aggies!  I could kick myself for passing up an opportunity to get one on sale seeing how amazing they look on you!
*katdhoneybee* Congrats on scoring that gorgeous top!  The style and colors look fab on you!
*Duke* I absolutely love the Calynda on you!  You so rock that style!
What a great dress *elmel*!  Promise to post modeling shots when you get it so we can see how it looks!
*dezynr*  that dress is so beautiful! I love the print!

I bit the bullet and bought the Nahla top:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=466564&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
I promise to post modeling shots when I finally get a chance to wear it!

ETA: I went down two sizes in this top from my wrap dress size (mostly because it was the last one on the rack!) and it fit perfectly, so I'd say this style runs a bit big.


----------



## hposnm

This is really pretty! And at the risk of sounding perverted, your boobs look great here too! *blush 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> hi girls, I've never posted here just ventured over from the CL sub forum. I love DVF! This is what I wore last night for my husband's birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *hya- *I don't know about DVF fakes but I do have that dress and its pretty thick and doesn't lay flowy. The photo of just the dress looks a little flowy, so it just makes me wonder.


----------



## lawgirl78

I just wanted to add: *hya* DVF's are definitely faked!  I can't tell though since some of the older styles have different tagging than the new styles.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*kat- *thank you! he loved it!

*lilmiss- *thank you! can't wait to see your new dress! sorry about the sunburn!

*shop- *thank you!

*lawgirl- *thank you, it's one of my favorites

*hposnm- *thank you lol I take it as a compliment!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Welcome *dezy!*  You look amazing! 

Thanks for the compliments *katd, miss b and lawgirl!* 

*hya:* YES, DVF is definitely faked.


----------



## hya_been

Thanks for your help DVF experts.  Also - *Dezy *you look fabulous and you too *Duke*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *Hya!*  You can always post links here and we can tell you if it is real or not.


----------



## oscarthegrouch

Ladies, u all look fab in your DVFs! and now I am lusting over the shoes (CL) as well. Oh no...

Fiery - how does the Aggies fit compared to the Laetitia? I am usually a 4/6 for her wraps but for some reason fit the 2 in Laetitia.  Am thinking to purchase the Aggies online but not sure of size.  any comments?.. Thanks.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Thank you *duke, hya and oscar!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Dress DVF of course 
Shoes by Jimmy Choo


----------



## lilmissb

^ You look fabulous *dez!* Now I want that dress!!!


----------



## shopalot

*Dezy* you look fantastic in that dress!  I hope that you had a great Easter!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look amazing *dezy!*

Duke scurries to eBay to find the Tabalah....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Duke- thank u! Yes u have to find it! Its one of my favs.  Love it!
Lilmiss, shopalot - thank u!


----------



## brintee

CUTEEE *Dezy*! I have some DVF to add tonite or this week


----------



## fieryfashionist

You look stunning!!   I have and absolutely adore that dress... wore it a ton last spring/summer and plan to do the same this year!   I actually bought another Tabalah last month (need to post pics!)... I couldn't wait for it to go on sale, since all sites were selling out of my size (and in general)! 




dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Dress DVF of course
> Shoes by Jimmy Choo


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Hmm, for me, I find that the Aggie runs a bit smaller than the Laetitia.  I usually do a 4 in both, but the Aggie is a bit tighter in my a$$/hips haha, whereas the Laetitia is quite roomy.  If I were you, I'd get a 4 in the Aggie.   The 6 may be too roomy all over, but especially in the shoulders. 




oscarthegrouch said:


> Ladies, u all look fab in your DVFs! and now I am lusting over the shoes (CL) as well. Oh no...
> 
> Fiery - how does the Aggies fit compared to the Laetitia? I am usually a 4/6 for her wraps but for some reason fit the 2 in Laetitia.  Am thinking to purchase the Aggies online but not sure of size.  any comments?.. Thanks.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks so much for the compliments ladies! 

*brintee*, I can't wait to see your fab new stuff!


----------



## lilmissb

Can't wait to see your new stuff too *B!*

I agree with *fiery,* I have the Aggie in 4 and I'm quite narrow in the shoulders and mine almost falls off my shoulders. If I got a 6 it would be a tent.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sorry for those of you who have seen this in the CL thread, but after all of the Sweetheart talk in here, I finally bought a pair!

Sweetheart pants paired with $15 H&M blouse


----------



## brintee

OMG *Duke*, I WANT THAT OUTFIT!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*duke- *you look so great!!!

*brintee- *thank you! can't wait to see!

*fiery- *thank you so much! I love it too! Can't wait to see your new DVF!


----------



## brintee

Some recent additions







I got these pants with the top but they were hard to photograph
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=S8813697D9&categoryId=cat20014

I have looked for this forever! El Shane dress


----------



## lilmissb

*Duke* you look awesome in the sweethearts!

Love the new purchases *B.* That top is the print I'm looking for in a dress!


----------



## brintee

Thank* lilmiss*! I was considering that dress for an upcoming wedding!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Nice!


----------



## shopalot

brintee said:


> Some recent additions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got these pants with the top but they were hard to photograph
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=S8813697D9&categoryId=cat20014
> 
> I have looked for this forever! El Shane dress



Brintee, I love both additions!
I have the El Shane dress and I love it!


----------



## shopalot

Dukeprincess said:


> Sorry for those of you who have seen this in the CL thread, but after all of the Sweetheart talk in here, I finally bought a pair!
> 
> Sweetheart pants paired with $15 H&M blouse



Duke this outfit is great! I love the look of the Sweetheart pants on you!  I need to cut the tags off mine and take them out on the town.  Is that H&M blouse part of the garden collection?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*brintee- *love them!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*B* I  your new additions!  I am in love with that blouse!

Thank you *miss b, dezy, B, and shopalot!* 

*Shop:* Yes, break out the Sweetheart pants!  It is part of the Garden Collection, I only paid $15 for it!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Dukeprincess- i love your outfit
I havent posted in the thread in a long time.  Here's today's ootd
pink cracker jack, random bangles, f21 cami, j.crew mint coralies


----------



## lilmissb

^ Love it!!!


----------



## brintee

Thanks *dezy, shopalot & duke*!!


----------



## shopalot

*Tall* looking good!  I love the cracker jack print!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Talldrnk:* I love the pink cracker jack print on you!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*tall*, you look fabulous!!   I have that same dress (got it a year ago on sale!) and never wore it yet, how silly... you inspire me to change that!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Thank you ladies

Fiery- I bought it at saks last year, and this was the first time I wore it out of the house.  lol.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*tall, *I love that print!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

TallDrnkOfWater: I love that dress! You look terrific!

I wish I could wear DVF wrap dresses -- they are classic and absolutely gorgeous -- but, sadly, I look awful in them. I was in Nordstrom Rack last weekend and tried on a wrap top ($40) and wrap dress ($75). I am a size 2 but I looked like a Sumo Wrestler in them! This is the 3rd time I've tried on a DVF wrap dress. I think they're just not meant for me.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, omg, I purchased mine at Saks too! 



talldrnkofwater said:


> Thank you ladies
> 
> Fiery- I bought it at saks last year, and this was the first time I wore it out of the house.  lol.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*brintee*, I just  all of your new additions!


----------



## lilmissb

I think most of you have seen my outfit post in the CL outfit thread but here it is again. My new Freedom Trail Aggie.






*fiery* since you're on the boards, can I ask if the aggie falls off your shoulders? Mine does and it's really annoying to keep my bra straps in check. Do you wear a normal bra with the aggie or a strapless?

I also just bought a Julian mini in the ruby spotted cat! I've wanted it for the longest time and missed out on the on in my size so bought the next size up. Hope it fits ok!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love it on you *miss b!*  Why don't you get it taken up a bit in the shoulders?

Can't wait to see the Spotted Cat!


----------



## fieryfashionist

You look fabulous!!   Hmm, yes, I have that problem!!  I don't have particularly narrow shoulders, but it's still an issue.  The Aggie has that little bra strap button thingie, right?  I find that helps a lot!   I wear a regular bra and make sure the straps are secured under the little thread/button.   That works wonders for me.  Otherwise, as* Duke *suggested, you can get the shoulders taken in a bit... I'm sure it would be an easy enough alteration! 




lilmissb said:


> I think most of you have seen my outfit post in the CL outfit thread but here it is again. My new Freedom Trail Aggie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *fiery* since you're on the boards, can I ask if the aggie falls off your shoulders? Mine does and it's really annoying to keep my bra straps in check. Do you wear a normal bra with the aggie or a strapless?
> 
> I also just bought a Julian mini in the ruby spotted cat! I've wanted it for the longest time and missed out on the on in my size so bought the next size up. Hope it fits ok!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Duke* & *fiery* for the feedback.

Doh! I'm such a idiot!! ush: :shame:  Is that what those buttons on the neckline are for? I had no idea. I will try it out. I've also spotted a new aggie I want in the new brown and white print, not sure of the name of it. I also missed out on an Arita dress. Should have just bought it instead of mucking around. Oh well, thems the breaks.

Oh yeah, has anyone seem the Vixen jacket around on sale? I missed one on the bay (story of my life lately!)


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Yeah haha, try them out, I think it should work out well for you!   Without those lil buttons, I'd be screwed!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am not sure how I can follow an act like *miss b*, but I will try to come in a close second for fabulousness....

Introducing my new Naro in Island Clover Saffron (I plan to wear this to my friend's rehearsal dinner in Cabo in 2 weeks )


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ DAYUM GIRL!! you look great in that dress D.P.


----------



## lilmissb

Wowsers *Duke!*  You look mighty fine to me!!! LOVE that dress, it's perfect for Cabo  Is it current season? There are so many styles and I can't keep up!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ DAYUM GIRL!! you look great in that dress D.P.


 
You are TOO sweet!  Thank you so much!  



lilmissb said:


> Wowsers *Duke!*  You look mighty fine to me!!! LOVE that dress, it's perfect for Cabo  Is it current season? There are so many styles and I can't keep up!!!


 
Thanks *miss b!  *No, it is from a few seasons ago, but I fell in love with it and always missed it in my size.  I got it BNWT on eBay for $90!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Duke*, omg, you look fabulous!!!   I must say though, your arms are KILLING me... they are freakin amazing!!   I could only dream!


----------



## Dukeprincess

fieryfashionist said:


> *Duke*, omg, you look fabulous!!!  I must say though, your arms are KILLING me... they are freakin amazing!!  I could only dream!


 
You are far too kind *fiery! *  I would kill to look like you in your DVFs as well!


----------



## lilmissb

Nice bargain *Duke!* I'm so happy you finally got it then. Wow, I agree, sorry hadn't noticed the arms, was looking the dress but yes your arms are AMAZING!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, we can switch in a heartbeat then , because my arms are marshmallow (no amount of curls, dips, skull crushers, overhead presses and anything else can help them, sadly) and you have a fabulously toned figure. 



Dukeprincess said:


> You are far too kind *fiery! *  I would kill to look like you in your DVFs as well!


----------



## onebagatime

images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/755/3918/0475539184130/0475539184130R__ASTL_180x240.jpg

Hi, DVF fans, I have a question for you:  I want to buy a wrap dress on line. I am 5&#8217;1&#8221;, 110lb, bra size 34B. Should I buy size 2 or size 4? I have this one on mind, do you think the pattern is too big one me? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## onebagatime

images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/755/3918/0475539184130/0475539184130R__ASTL_180x240.jpg

try again


----------



## onebagatime

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...1408474395222441&bmUID=1271444946941&ev19=2:6

sorry here is the link


----------



## halohalo

I have small frame too, and I find DVF dresses don't fit me real well. I think you probably better off with a size 2, but I would highly suggest trying it in store first.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*onetime:* I think you should get a 2 in the wrap.  We have several women in this thread who are small like you and they look great in DVF.  HTH!   the dress!

*miss B and Fiery:*  Cut it out guys, you are making me


----------



## onebagatime

They don&#8217;t have this one in store but sure I will go to store to try similar ones. I think the length will work, mid-thigh on the model normally is the right length (just above the knee) for me^^ thanks!


----------



## Princess Pink

My DVF wrap tops are all "dry-clean only" - I have been dry cleaning up until now but just wondering if anyone has any success in a _gentle_ machine wash? My washing machine has a hand-wash cycle (although the machine does it ).


----------



## icecreamom

Ladies I'm a new DvF Lover ... :shame: and I need help with sizing, I have tried on a wrap dress in size 4 and it fits me perfectly!... and I'm now in love with the short Miranda dress that it's on sale now on the dvf website, I went to NM and they didn't have it (sold out during sale) so I can't try it on! I hate buying dresses online, because sizing is always an issue... I just dont know if it's going to fit me!!!! Do you think it runs TTS? I'm a 34C if that helps :shame:


----------



## icecreamom

Opps.. This is the link for the dress
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D8828469N9


----------



## -jjjjjan

Dukeprincess said:


> I am not sure how I can follow an act like *miss b*, but I will try to come in a close second for fabulousness....
> 
> Introducing my new Naro in Island Clover Saffron (I plan to wear this to my friend's rehearsal dinner in Cabo in 2 weeks )



this is hawt!!!!


----------



## kml2887

icecreamom said:


> Ladies I'm a new DvF Lover ... :shame: and I need help with sizing, I have tried on a wrap dress in size 4 and it fits me perfectly!... and I'm now in love with the short Miranda dress that it's on sale now on the dvf website, I went to NM and they didn't have it (sold out during sale) so I can't try it on! I hate buying dresses online, because sizing is always an issue... I just dont know if it's going to fit me!!!! Do you think it runs TTS? I'm a 34C if that helps :shame:


 

I have that dress in my normal DVF size but honestly, I could have sized up. It fits nicely, but it's definitely form fitting in the hip, but I'm pear shaped so that may be the reason.  Also, it has absolutely no stretch, so it's not as forgiving as most other DVF dresses. If you have doubts, it wouldn't hurt to size up. BUT if only your TTS is available, go for it! It's so gorgeous!


----------



## icecreamom

*kml2887* ohh thank you so much for ur input!!  And yes the only size available is my TTS!! That's why I'm so freaked out hehe I hope it fits and I'm even willing to go on a diet for it hehehe I'm just worried about mmy breat size, I'm a 34C would u mind telling me urs!? that will help 

And once again, thank you so much for ur help!!


----------



## kml2887

*icecreammom* I don't mind, I'm a 34B and my dress is a size 6. (for reference, I usually wear a 6 in DVF dresses and an 8 in DVF pants) And it fits pretty much perfectly on top- not tight at all, just snug on my big hips  Are you ordering from DVF? I think their return policy lets you return sale items, but I really think you'll be fine with your TTS.  

Just to add, when I first tried it on, I was like there's no way I can get this on...just because like I said there's no stretch and it has all that pleating detail and it's chiffon, so I was scared to rip it...but don't freak out, just slowly and carefully put it on.


----------



## icecreamom

Ohh thanks again* kml2887* I'm determined to make it work hehe.. even if I have to lose some weight... I think this is the dress I needed to get my lazy butt back to the gym , the dress is sold out on mi size at dvf.com,  so I found one on eBay but it'll be a final sale!
Anyways, wish me luck and as soon as I get it I'll be posting pictures!!!


----------



## lilmissb

So it arrived on Monday but I've been way too lazy and busy to take a pic. Plus I had to clean my bathroom mirror!!! :shame: It's a size bigger than I normally get but luckily it fits since it's a wrap dress.

May I present my Julian mini in ruby spotted cat!    It's been an HG since I saw it on the Nordies website on sale.


----------



## Pinkdancer

LOVE IT! ^^ I want it!


----------



## onebagatime

Lilmissb---nice dress, looks great on you! i checked nordie, it's no longer avaiable? Do you mind sharing your measurement and your dress size? (you can send me a PM if you are not confortable to share). i am 5'1" and 110lb i ordered that dress i posted earlier in size 2, it's too tight on me so i have to return it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG, *T* I  the spotted cat Julian on you!  

DVF.com has a 70% sale going on today....FS with the code SHIPSALE!

Just scored the Zazu top!  

Thinking about getting this too
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D8865715R9&categoryId=cat60004


----------



## cookie03

Dukeprincess said:


> OMG, *T* I  the spotted cat Julian on you!
> 
> DVF.com has a 70% sale going on today....FS with the code SHIPSALE!
> 
> Just scored the Zazu top!
> 
> Thinking about getting this too
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D8865715R9&categoryId=cat60004



i ordered the zazu top too! along with a couple other things...


----------



## Dukeprincess

cookie03 said:


> i ordered the zazu top too! along with a couple other things...


 
Top twins!


----------



## kelbell35

Dukeprincess said:


> Thinking about getting this too
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D8865715R9&categoryId=cat60004



I just ordered the Malba dress... I say go for it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^ I might have to.  I have been wishing it to sell out in my size, but it doesn't appear to be going anywhere.  It is screaming "buy me, buy me, buy me."


----------



## kelbell35

^^ lol I was thinking the same exact thing! ...but I finally caved and got it   I figured it would make a great summer dress.


----------



## Dukeprincess

kelbell35 said:


> ^^ lol I was thinking the same exact thing! ...but I finally caved and got it  I figured it would make a great summer dress.


 
Dress twins!!! 

I figured the look on DBF's face when I wear that dress will be priceless!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Pinkdancer*, *onebagatime* & *Duke!* 

Nice one *Duke*, might have to check it out. So you use the code to get 70% off?

*onebagatime* I'm usually a 4 in DVF and I'm about 5'2" and about 115 pounds. The dress is actually a 6 which I was worried about but because it's a wrap it's fine. The shoulders/top aren't too big on me. HTH!


----------



## LABAG

fieryfashionist said:


> *kml* - ohhhh, yay, you'll love your zazu top!
> 
> *duke*, you look stunning in that dress ... I've always loved the print!  Perfect look with your jacket, too!


 sizing please-tts or big/small?


----------



## onebagatime

Lilmissb: thank you. Maybe i need a size 4 too. Will continue looking. I think the Julian mini is a good fit for us.


----------



## shockboogie

Have you ladies seen the 70% Off at DVF?

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/subcategory.jsp?categoryId=cat60004&utm_source=SilverpopMailing&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Spring%20Sale.&utm_content=&CID=Spring%20Sale.

And *lilmissb*, you look stunning!!! I love that leopard print dress!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^^ No worries, good luck in your search!

Thanks *shock!*  

Dammit, if anyone sees the Cailda in tropical dot, Francia in brushstroke or Tumelo in sun rays teal anywhere for around this price lemme know! I've been drooling over them for a while.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*lilmiss- *you look stunning!!!!!

I can't wait to see what you all got from the sale!!!


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *dez!*  Unfortunately everything in my size is sold out!!! :cry:

Hope you managed to snag something yourself!


----------



## MsWestchesterNY

I love the fit of DVF, I recently bought a romper here
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/plus-size-girls-show-us-your-outfits-284892-186.html

it's my new love!! And it was SUPER discounted! post 2227 or something :/ last page


----------



## Dukeprincess

*MsWhestchester*:  I adore that Romper!  What is the name of it!  WANT.

Oh no!  I am sorry you weren't able to get anything *miss b!*  I bought the Zazu an the Malba.


----------



## lilmissb

Great going *Duke!* Can't wait to see them 

*MsWhestchester* you look fabulous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Everyone the Capayete top is now at $73!  

She also added some new items!


----------



## shopalot

Hey *Duke* I scored the Capayette top as well as a few other items! I can't wait!
*MsWestchester* I love that romper! It looks great on you!


----------



## LABAG

also picked up a couple of tops-the venlo and the zazu-cant wait!


----------



## lilmissb

I would have bought some stuff except for the fact that the website charges $65 to send a $79 top to Oz!!!


----------



## Suzie

^I know lilmiss. I was lucky enough to purchase the jacket I was after on shopbop.com and they have free shipping to Oz. Álso, returns are easy.


----------



## Dukeprincess

My first of 3 DVF.com orders...Zazu blouse in Shadow Lights Pink!


----------



## lilmissb

Nice one *Suzie!* I'm hoping to find my sale items at reasonable resale values on the bay... 

That's a gorgeous top *Duke!* I was hoping to get one of those but no luck. Looks great on you, but then what doesn't!


----------



## kelbell35

Dukeprincess said:


> My first of 3 DVF.com orders...Zazu blouse in Shadow Lights Pink!



I'm not a fan of polka dots, but that top looks absolutely stunning on you!!

I got my Malba dress today, and it fits perfectly, it will definitely make a gorgeous dress for the summer!


----------



## Suzie

Dukeprincess said:


> My first of 3 DVF.com orders...Zazu blouse in Shadow Lights Pink!


 

Just stunning!


----------



## LABAG

^ You look great! I am still waiting on mine, its a gorgeous blouse.


----------



## icecreamom

The top looks really cute on you! Congrats!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

My new DVF dress. Such a fun color and perfect for spring/summer.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi there!!  I have the Zazu in a 4 and it's fine... could have done a 2 even... I'd say it's fairly TTS, and I wouldn't really size up at all. 




LABAG said:


> sizing please-tts or big/small?


----------



## fieryfashionist

I LOVE this on you!!  




Dukeprincess said:


> My first of 3 DVF.com orders...Zazu blouse in Shadow Lights Pink!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Girl, you look amazing in it!!   So glad you were able to score your HG, yay!! 



lilmissb said:


> So it arrived on Monday but I've been way too lazy and busy to take a pic. Plus I had to clean my bathroom mirror!!! :shame: It's a size bigger than I normally get but luckily it fits since it's a wrap dress.
> 
> May I present my Julian mini in ruby spotted cat!    It's been an HG since I saw it on the Nordies website on sale.


----------



## lilmissb

Love that dress on you *La Vanguardia!*

Thanks *fiery!*   I'm pretty happy about getting it at last too!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Duke- *love the top!

*La Vanguardia- *that dress is beautiful on you!


----------



## shopalot

*Duke* that top looks fabulous on you! I'm still waiting for mine to come in!
*La Vanguardia* I love that dress on you! The color is amazing!


----------



## lilmissb

Sizing question ladies, how would you size in DVF jackets? Your usual size or size up? I'm looking at a black bomber jacket. I can fit both 4 and 6 in wrap dresses so I'm thinking that either size in a jacket isn't that bad, right?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Ya I think either size would be good too.


----------



## Dukeprincess

lilmissb said:


> Sizing question ladies, how would you size in DVF jackets? Your usual size or size up? I'm looking at a black bomber jacket. I can fit both 4 and 6 in wrap dresses so I'm thinking that either size in a jacket isn't that bad, right?


 
I am usually a 4 in DVF jackets if that helps at all *T. *


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks so much for the compliments *miss b, kellbell, suzie, LABAG, icecreamom, dezy, shopalot, and fiery!*

*La Vanguardia:* That dress looks amazing on you!

*miss b:* You are too sweet!  Everything looks amazing on you as well!

*Fiery:* Thanks girl!  Did you score anything from the sale?


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *DP* & *dez!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Okay, here is the Malba.  I am not sure I really like it on me though.  I am wishing I had gotten the Francia instead.  I think it makes me look real hippy (or should I say, wider than I already am )






Should I offload it on eBay?  Thoughts?


----------



## byla

I actually love it on you! IMO, You don't look hippy at all nor wide...it actually shows off your really nice arms...maybe with the right accessories and shoes you're good to go for a night out..



Dukeprincess said:


> Okay, here is the Malba.  I am not sure I really like it on me though.  I am wishing I had gotten the Francia instead.  I think it makes me look real hippy (or should I say, wider than I already am )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I offload it on eBay?  Thoughts?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*duke- *your dress looks fab!


ok girls, I know a lot of you will tell me I'm crazy, but tomorrow evening I will be returning my Miranda ruffle dress size 6 to Neiman's Topanga. In case anyone is interested it was about $240 on sale.


----------



## katlun

Dukeprincess said:


> Okay, here is the Malba. I am not sure I really like it on me though. I am wishing I had gotten the Francia instead. I think it makes me look real hippy (or should I say, wider than I already am )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I offload it on eBay? Thoughts?


 
it doesn't make you look hippy but if you don't like it and feel that way,
you might not ever wear it

and thanks for the pic


----------



## lilmissb

If you're not happy with it *Duke* off load it but with some CL's and a nice necklace and bangles I think it'll look awesome. It's all about the shoes and accessories with this dress.


----------



## vidlyvid

Not strictly related to these recent purchases, but a friend of mine is wearing her DVF black wrap every day for a month and blogging it here - it's so funny!  And she has a lot to say about the dress's versatility:

http://thedvfexperiment.blogspot.com/


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Saks 40% Designer Sale! New DVF styles for 40% off


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I've been patiently waiting for this beauty to go on sale, at 40% off I couldn't resist! I don't know how the bottom will look on me, but thankfully I have all of you to give me your opinions when it arrives

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=1273122693857


----------



## lilmissb

^ Love that skirt!


----------



## Dukeprincess

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Saks 40% Designer Sale! New DVF styles for 40% off


 
You ladies do NOT want to see my cart right now.  It is shameful.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Duke- I can't wait to see what you got! Seriously I have been so bad lately!


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG me too *dezy.* I am having my best friend talk me out of things in my cart at present.  I am secretly praying it all sells out! LOL


----------



## Ms_Max

I just came upon this thread.  This is awesome!  I'm a huge fan of DVF.  Unfortunately I only have the Fantasia top at this time as shipping is so expensive.  For you Canadian ladies, do you know if Holt's ever have sales?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Dukeprincess said:


> OMG me too *dezy.* I am having my best friend talk me out of things in my cart at present. I am secretly praying it all sells out! LOL


 
ok spill it, what did you get


----------



## Dukeprincess

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ok spill it, what did you get


Actually, I got nothing!    I am going to practice self-restraint...at least until I make up my mind about the denim Sweetheart leggings, Raton top, and 2 other dresses!   I should get NONE of it! 

Here is my last DVF.com sale purchase...Capayete in Color Explosion!


----------



## lilmissb

^ Love it!


----------



## LABAG

yOU LOOK FABULOUS!!! I should have gotten that top, but decided on the  venlo blowing leaves  instead. Its out for delivery today-yeh!!!! I saw the sale prices at Saks, but nothing near the 70% as DVF so i'll pass for now


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks so much *miss b and LABAG!*


----------



## phiphi

OOOWWWW capayete!!! 

hi ladies! thanks to lovely ms *duke* i have happily joined the DVF darkside (jury's out how my wallet feels). i will post spoils of war enabled by her majesty soon in this thread.


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> OOOWWWW capayete!!!
> 
> hi ladies! thanks to lovely ms *duke* i have happily joined the DVF darkside (jury's out how my wallet feels). i will post spoils of war enabled by her majesty soon in this thread.


 
Me, enable?  NEVER.   

And *P* :useless:


----------



## phiphi

LOL. here are 3 pictures of the zazu, whitley and rossa dress. i also have a cobalt blue *duke* dress (which was my first DVF and the launch of an addiction.. cough.. cough.. enabler..)


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Oooh you are looking HOT woman!  Sizzzzzzzzzzle 

That Whitley looks amazing on you.

Umm don't you have another blouse on the way?  I'm just sayin...


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*phiphi- *so hot love them all!

*duke- *love the top!


----------



## shopalot

Dukeprincess said:


> Actually, I got nothing!    I am going to practice self-restraint...at least until I make up my mind about the denim Sweetheart leggings, Raton top, and 2 other dresses!   I should get NONE of it!
> 
> Here is my last DVF.com sale purchase...Capayete in Color Explosion!



I love this on you *Duke!*  I bought the same top as well!


----------



## shopalot

phiphi said:


> LOL. here are 3 pictures of the zazu, whitley and rossa dress. i also have a cobalt blue *duke* dress (which was my first DVF and the launch of an addiction.. cough.. cough.. enabler..)



I love them all *phiphi*!  We are twins with the zazu top as well as the Rossa dress but mine in navy!  I've been looking for one in white


----------



## phiphi

thank you *dezy & shopalot*! 

here is the newest addition - *duke & shopalot* we are capayete triplets!! you totally need to get the white rossa now!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Capayete twins! 

It looks amazing on you!


----------



## shopalot

*Phiphi* it looks amazing on you!  Go triplets!!!!
I know I need to find the Rossa dress in white!


----------



## lilmissb

Wowsers *phi!* HOT HOT HOT! They all look super on you 

YAY another convert....   And don't worry, my wallet hates me too


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Here are a few pics from today in my navy DVF wrap dress (sorry I dont know the actual style name) with my nude patent CL Biancas


----------



## sweetfacespout

you look stunning *dezynrbaglaydee, *that wrap dress is beautiful and of course i love the shoes 
http://forum.purseblog.com/member.php?u=165426

btw: where/when did you get that dress? I soo want a DVF wrap dress myself.


----------



## phiphi

gorrrgeous *dezy*!!! love it and your biancas! it is your perfect nude!


----------



## Dukeprincess

GORGEOUS *dezy!* That dress (which I believe is the "Bethania") looks perfect with your nude Biancas!

I realize it is shameful that I can take one look at a dress and know the style name. :shame:


----------



## LABAG

Hi ladies, well I went to NEW Orleans this past weekend, and had to hit Saks of course. I found the raton top in cheveron print-lovely blouse. The original price was on the tag,@265.00 but I paid 105.99!!!!! I just said thank you and hurried out, that was 60% off, almost as good as DVF 70% SALE last week. 
Everyone looks great, and when I can learn how to use this camera, I'll post pics as well.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I  the Raton!  Hurry up *LABAG* just read the user manual!  I wanna see!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Duke*, I love that color explosion top on you!   So pretty!!

*phiphi* - Phew, girl, you look HOT!!  

*dezy *- You look amazing!   Love the Biancas, too!


----------



## lilmissb

What a great outfit *dez!* The biancas are perfection with that dress.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*lilmiss,fiery, phiphi- *thank you girls!!!

*duke- *thank you and don't be ashamed they are like works of art

*sweet- *thank you so much! DH actually bought me this one about 2 years ago from the DVF Boutique in West Hollywood. I think I have seen the same style since in colors other then navy at department stores.


----------



## shopalot

*Dezy* you look fantastic in your wrap dress!


----------



## shopalot

Here is one of my items that I got from the sale!


----------



## lilmissb

^Gorgeous!


----------



## phiphi

love it *shopalot*!!


----------



## LABAG

Love it Shopalot as well, that's the same print I got on the raton(it has sleeves)


----------



## fieryfashionist

*shopalot*, it looks fabulous on you!!   I love the print!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I wore my teal (I can't tell you how much I LOVE this color!! ) dress (not sure of the style name, but the color at least is exclusive to NM) to my friend's bridal shower I co-hosted.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh *shopalot!* I love that blouse on you!!

*Fiery:* Hot dizzam woman!  You look amazing!  What shoes are you wearing?  (you know for research purposes only )


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hey girl!!   Aww, thank you!!   Actually, they're my DIY CLs I have to post over there haha.  Black patent decolzeps I had in my closet for a while and finally strassed with black diamond AB stones... my friends loved them (but not more than me haha)! 

Pic my friend took:


----------



## phiphi

HOT damn *fiery* - the outfit is just simply divine! love what you did with the decolzeps!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*shop- *thank you! I love your new top!!!

*fiery- *love the color of your DVF and OMG your DIY CLs are breath taking!!!


----------



## shopalot

Thanks everyone! I really like the print!
*Fiery*! You look amazing! I love how your DIY CL's turned out! I may need to go hunt through my closet for a DIY project!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*fieryfashionist *- you look great.  I like the cut of the dress, but HOT MOMMA - your DIYs are GREAT!  Just enough strass...


----------



## Dukeprincess

I've been busy on the 'Bay and here's my newest purchase, just in time for summer!

Dhalia romper


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*duke- *it's soooo cute!!!

my new beauty arrived yesterday, just havent had time to upload pics!


----------



## lilmissb

*fiery* you look awesome! 

Too cute *Duke!* Loves it.


----------



## phiphi

cute romper *duke*!!
can't wait to see pictures *dezy*!!


----------



## brintee

*Duke*, im in


----------



## lilmissb

My Tessa in Chinese trellis should arrive in about a week! Can't wait!!! It's been another HG DVF dress for me.


----------



## phiphi

yay *T*!! i am so happy you found your HG dress!!!


----------



## lilmissb

^Thanks! I think it's funny that my 2 HG dresses were the aggie freedom trail and tessa chinese trellis which are pretty much the same-ish colour wise and similarly patterned! ush:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww shucks!  You guys are too sweet!   Thanks so much *dezy, p, miss b and B!*

Oooh congrats *miss b!*  HG dresses are the best when you find them after coveting them for so long!  

I can't wait to see you new beauty *dezy!*


----------



## LABAG

shopalot said:


> Here is one of my items that I got from the sale!


 how does it run? looks like one could size down?-looks fab on you!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Here is my new love! The Swann Bubble dress! According to pictures, it is supposed to fit loose like this right?


----------



## Dukeprincess

So cute *dezy!* I think it looks awesome on you!


----------



## LABAG

shopalot said:


> Here is one of my items that I got from the sale!


 Oh shopalot, oh shopalot-is this running big????
do you go down a siza,  it looks pretty full and flippy,im thinkin of ordering it..........


----------



## lilmissb

Cute *dez!*


----------



## shopalot

LABAG said:


> Oh shopalot, oh shopalot-is this running big????
> do you go down a siza,  it looks pretty full and flippy,im thinkin of ordering it..........



*LaBag*, yes you could definately size down in this top!


----------



## phiphi

love it on you *dezy*!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Thanks girls!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

hello ladies

i was a silent follower of this thread for a couple of months, but now, I have been bitten by the DvD wrap dress bug . I now own a black longsleeve and a pink/white herringbone wrap dress. 

as in my part of the world, it's quite hard to find DVF wrap dresses, I was surfing the *bay and found this auction:

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIANE-VON-FURST...esses&var=&hash=item97572a5fb4#ht_2311wt_1206

anyone of you knows this seller? Is there a consolidated list of "approved" sellers?

TIA


----------



## girlfrommoscow

i love DVF - but i always prefer to try it on before buying - unless you are buying a wrap dress and bought them before - then  i guess you know your size i saw this stunning dress but when i got it on - the sleeves didnt look good on me, i am glad i didnt purchase it in advance. 

I have a question about wrap dresses, how do you ladies keep the wraps together? i often get a split when i sit down and i would love for it to stick together
i used double sided tape before, but i wonder if you ladies have any other ideas)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> hello ladies
> 
> i was a silent follower of this thread for a couple of months, but now, I have been bitten by the DvD wrap dress bug . I now own a black longsleeve and a pink/white herringbone wrap dress.
> 
> as in my part of the world, it's quite hard to find DVF wrap dresses, I was surfing the *bay and found this auction:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DIANE-VON-FURST...esses&var=&hash=item97572a5fb4#ht_2311wt_1206
> 
> anyone of you knows this seller? Is there a consolidated list of "approved" sellers?
> 
> TIA



Yes, I have purchased dresses from her before and she is very nice.  I actually bought my Soffer from her.  Cute dress! 



girlfrommoscow said:


> i love DVF - but i always prefer to try it on before buying - unless you are buying a wrap dress and bought them before - then  i guess you know your size i saw this stunning dress but when i got it on - the sleeves didnt look good on me, i am glad i didnt purchase it in advance.
> 
> I have a question about wrap dresses, how do you ladies keep the wraps together? i often get a split when i sit down and i would love for it to stick together
> i used double sided tape before, but i wonder if you ladies have any other ideas)



I use double sided tape or I pin the top (I make sure the pin doesn't show through).  Hope that helps!


----------



## LABAG

shopalot said:


> *labag*, yes you could definately size down in this top!


 sorry for being a pest-but one more question-did you get your usual size, or would you perfer one size samller???? Please let me know, as i am about to buy it-\
thank you so much:d


----------



## shopalot

I did get my usual size in this top, but I definately could have sized down!  I'm so excited that we'll soon be twins!


----------



## LABAG

would it be crazy to get a another top , the marlette tank, in black /white/stone print( style is like shopalots), I have the raton(with sleeves) in the yellow/white and red chevron print
-both absolutely remind me of vintage DVF ??????


----------



## byla

Seeing you girls in your nice DvF stuff made me want to buy more DvF..I started currently with the Francia dress then followed it with a Lavande Jersey One-Shoulder Top and now I'm looking at the Tulipan Stretch Georgette Dress and Arita...


----------



## shopalot

LABAG said:


> would it be crazy to get a another top , the marlette tank, in black /white/stone print( style is like shopalots), I have the raton(with sleeves) in the yellow/white and red chevron print
> -both absolutely remind me of vintage DVF ??????



I don't think so *Labag*!  I love the colors in the Marlette tank!  Just do it!


----------



## lilmissb

*girl!* Fancy seeing you here instead of the HL thread! Haven't seen you in ages, hope you're well. I use a spaghetti strap singlet underneath for work or a pin for the top and at the bottom I will pin the flap to the dress if need be.


----------



## phiphi

a new arrival!!


----------



## lilmissb

^purty!


----------



## Tee Tee

Yes, I loveeeee DVF!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous blouse *P!*


----------



## phiphi

thanks *lilmiss, duke*! any outfit suggestions for her? i usually wear fitted blouses, so the flowy stuff is throwing me off a little.


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> thanks *lilmiss, duke*! any outfit suggestions for her? i usually wear fitted blouses, so the flowy stuff is throwing me off a little.


 
Skinny jeans or any streamlined or tailored pants.  I would do black too, because grey might wash you out.  Or navy would be pretty as well.


----------



## kelbell35

phiphi said:


> thanks *lilmiss, duke*! any outfit suggestions for her? i usually wear fitted blouses, so the flowy stuff is throwing me off a little.



Like Dukeprincess suggested, if it's flowy on top, keep it more streamlined on the bottom with skinny jeans, pencil skirts, or shorts.  It's going to make a gorgeous summer top!


----------



## lilmissb

Third it *phi!* It would look awesome over skinny black pants. Or slim skirt.

Here is my DVf Tessa! I have to work out how to band it better.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^ it *miss b!* You are making me regret selling this dress.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *Duke!* You had one before? Oh no! But if you didn't feel it you didn't feel it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

lilmissb said:


> Thanks *Duke!* You had one before? Oh no! But if you didn't feel it you didn't feel it.


 
Yes, I did.  I was retarded and hated wrapping the sash around twice.  Felt it accentuated my pooch.  You don't have one, so it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## phiphi

thank you for the suggestions ladies!!  
love love the tessa on you *lilmiss*! so happy you finally found her!
*duke* - you have no pooch ..


----------



## kelbell35

lilmissb said:


> Here is my DVf Tessa! I have to work out how to band it better.



So so so pretty!  Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## lilmissb

That's cos I'm sucking it in *Duke!*   Yeah the twice around sash is a bit weird. And you don't have one anyway!

Thanks *phi* & *kelbell*


----------



## LABAG

it a beautiful top-but is it polyester???? Hows about the sizing?My daughter loves it .


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^I believe it might be a combination of silk and something else.

Size down, it runs slightly large.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*lilmiss- *you look great!!!


----------



## ArtHistorie

I love DVF! I recently wore the keena dress in dance explosion to my sorority formal.


----------



## lilmissb

Thanks *dez!*


----------



## talldrnkofwater

omg- one of my friends on another message board told me that someone is using my pic to sell a dvf dress on ebay.  I sent the seller an email polietly asking them to remove my pic from their listing.  If they don't respond, should I contact ebay?  Mind you, I am an ebay novice, I've never bought or sold anything on ebay.   And does this mean that I have to now water-mark all of my pics?  Here is the listing:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-von-Furst..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3effda7879#ht_686wt_1137


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^OMG that is horrible *talldrink.* I am SO sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

My newest acquisition and first DVF gown....the Oroiti  (I saw this dress on Kris Jenner and fell in )

**the straps are removable too**


----------



## lilmissb

It's STUNNING *Duke!*  it on you!!!


----------



## surlygirl

that is horrible, *talldrink*. if the seller doesn't respond, I think you can report the auction for using stolen pictures. they probably googled the style name and snagged the picture from one of the results. I would start watermarking just in case. sorry!


----------



## byla

Sorry to hear that *talldrink*. It makes me think that either the dress is not authentic or that they may have problems with the actual product since they're not able to put their own actual photos.

On a happier note, your dress is so gorgeous on you, *duke*! 

I'm still looking for any sale of DvF...the modnique sale was disappointing this morning! Woke up early for it and nothing...I can't seem to find a good one if not as good as the 70% off DvF did early this month...


----------



## Bitten

Latest DvF obsession, this navy dress would be a great capsule piece for me:

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...-X-D8397166Y10-dresses-NAVY/38441?colour=navy

Mind you, I just bought the navy Indy dress from Net-a-Porter not so long ago. It's just there are so many great dresses around at the moment, this is definitely the season of the great, feminine and flattering dress IMO!!

*Dukeprincess*, that dress is absolutely stunning on you, gorgeous!!


----------



## J_L33

Does anyone here own the terri wrap dress in lacquered red?


----------



## ilove$

Has anyone tried this on? Is it really short? I'm going for the 0 & don't want it to fit too short.

http://www.shopbop.com/actions/productZoomPageAction.action?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524441866314&color=29277&viewIndex=0


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks so much *miss b, byla and bitten!* 

*ilove:* We cannot access the link?  Can you just tell us the dress name?


----------



## brintee

OMG *Duke*, im in  You are so fabulous!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> OMG *Duke*, im in  You are so fabulous!!


----------



## lilmissb

Oh wow *talldrink!* I just looked for pics last time but I just read your post, that's awful!!!


----------



## ilove$

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks so much *miss b, byla and bitten!*
> 
> *ilove:* We cannot access the link? Can you just tell us the dress name?


 
Its the cipolla top


----------



## DC-Cutie

Beautiful...  look like you're about to go on some fabulous vacation in the mediterranean




Dukeprincess said:


> My newest acquisition and first DVF gown....the Oroiti (I saw this dress on Kris Jenner and fell in )
> 
> **the straps are removable too**


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *DC!* I told DBF he needs to take me there so I can wear it!


----------



## luvmbj

I Love DVF! But because I am so picky and usually hunt for deals I think I only have 3 pieces right now! recently I just purchased the cupcake layered jacket (cotton not leather).. and the leopard breeze scarf!


----------



## shopalot

*Duke* you look fantastic in your gown!  Great now another fabulous item I need to add to my ever growing list of wants!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hahahaha, I am sorry *shopalot!* I really don't mean to enable.


----------



## shopalot

Yes you do!


----------



## Dukeprincess

shopalot said:


> Yes you do!


 
:busted


----------



## shopalot

hahahaha!
I could be on a hunt!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Duke- that dress fits you like a glove.  Gorgeous!!

the seller took down my pic.


----------



## Bitten

I've decided I'm definitely getting the DvF Jori dress in navy - going to order it from Matches next week.


----------



## icecreamom

Loving Diane Von Furstenberg so far ... I started my new addiction, just bought my first 3 pieces in May! (Thanks for the sizing help *Duke* and *Dezyn*) 
PS. I'll be posting pics later today!!!


----------



## 8mc8

LOVE this!! Looks amazing on you!  Do you mind me asking where did you find it? I want one too! 



Dukeprincess said:


> My newest acquisition and first DVF gown....the Oroiti  (I saw this dress on Kris Jenner and fell in )
> 
> **the straps are removable too**


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *talldrink and 8mc8!* 

Oddly enough, I found it at a consignment store BRAND NEW WITH TAGS!   I almost passed out.  Needless to say, I bought it immediately.


----------



## shopalot

OMG what an incredible find *Duke*!  I wish I could be so lucky!


----------



## 8mc8

thanks for your response.  So I guess my chances of owning this dress are out   What a great score!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks *talldrink and 8mc8!*
> 
> Oddly enough, I found it at a consignment store BRAND NEW WITH TAGS!   I almost passed out.  Needless to say, I bought it immediately.


----------



## crazycutie

Hi Everyone. This is my first post to the forum.
Im obsessed with Dvf.
Here are a few pics i found.
Ill post more soon.

Me in my Dvf Asti





Dvf Maupiti





Dvf Jeanne in Red Spotted Cat


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG I DIE.  I am absolutely  over your Maupiti.  I want that dress SOOOO badly!


----------



## kelbell35

crazycutie said:


> Dvf Maupiti



Love, love, love this!!


----------



## crazycutie

The Diane Von Maupiti is on Ebay now. In a size 4. Brand New. 3+ days left.


----------



## lilmissb

Wowsers *crazycutie* you are rocking those dresses! You look fabulous and I'm happy to be dress twins with you in the ruby cat mini julian


----------



## phiphi

gorgeous *crazycutie*!


----------



## Eimii

OMG I want the Maupiti soo bad


----------



## SohoChic

Oh I love DVF.. Since I'm an Island Girl I need bold color and prints and in my mind no one does it better that DVF.  Every season I see a dress and print and I get obsessed with it.  

I own 3 dresses in the Fiji Flower print  , 1 Maupiti gown, Moca Dress with Beads, one Fiji Flower wrap dress.  Overkill I know but I love them all!

I was able to track down an Erosa dress in Miranda Ruffle recently.  Love that DRESS!!

I'll post some modeling photos with my dresses.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Dukeprincess*, you look so pretty in your maxi dress!  I love love love it!!!

*Crazycutie*, your Maupiti dress is stunning. That is a great photo. I need that dress in my life!


----------



## icecreamom

I second everybody else when they say "*crazycutie* + The Maupiti = stunning!"


----------



## ilove$

Should I go for size 0 or 2 in a skirt if I wear size 25-26 in jeans?


----------



## Dukeprincess

I'd say a 2.  Her stuff runs small.


----------



## LittleH

OMG where have I been until I found this thread! Please can I join the fan club? My last addition is the Lucretia dress from the SS2010 collection (like the one Rihanna was wearing in Israel earlier this month), it is fab!


----------



## Dukeprincess

:welcome2: *Little H!*  Show us some pictures!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi girls, it's been awhile since I have come on over to this thread, but here is a pic of DH and I from this weekend.I love this dress, but I'm sorry I forgot the name


----------



## B_lue

A few days ago, I've got my dress, handbag/DvF and 
my shoes from mulberry.

I'm happy!!!

Petra


----------



## phiphi

gorgeous dress *dezy*!
love your outfit *b_lue*!


----------



## cjy

crazycutie said:


> Hi Everyone. This is my first post to the forum.
> Im obsessed with Dvf.
> Here are a few pics i found.
> Ill post more soon.
> 
> Me in my Dvf Asti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvf Maupiti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvf Jeanne in Red Spotted Cat


 Gorgeous!!!!!!! Love them all and you look fab!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

crazycutie said:


> Hi Everyone. This is my first post to the forum.
> Im obsessed with Dvf.
> Here are a few pics i found.
> Ill post more soon.
> 
> Me in my Dvf Asti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvf Maupiti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvf Jeanne in Red Spotted Cat


 

Welcome! you look great in dvf!! I love the Maupiti.  My friend bought one last yr at the ss.


----------



## lilmissb

*LittleH* you know you can't get away with no modelling shots!!!
Love it on you *dez!*
*Petra* you look amazing! Love that photo.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *petra!*

I love the dress *dezy!* You and DH make a great couple!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Duke*, I love, love that maxi dress on you!! 

*crazycutie*, you wear everything beautifully!   That maupiti is just... !

*dezy*, that colors looks amazing on you!   You and your DH look so great together!! 

*B_lue *- Petra, you look fabulous!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Found this fitted cobalt blue dress (New Domino, maybe?) in an amazing consignment store for $90!





Bought this a while ago... Indian Temple Tabalah... love it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Both dresses are fantastic *fiery!*  The Tabalah looks so cute on you, but looked awful on me!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hi *Duke*!   Nooo way, I seriously doubt that!!!   I've never seen you look less than amazing in anything you post!  I wore the Tabalah with those shoes cuz that's all I had laying around at the time haha, but I love it with flats best (and heels for the other dress... happened to be shopping in flats that day though).  The loose silhouette also means I can eat haha... always a good thing!


----------



## lilmissb

Loves it *fiery!!!* Looking fabulous as usual


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Where has this thread been hiding?! I love DVF!! I'm more of an admirer though. Nothing from her collections have proven to go with my everyday life. But I still love, love, love everything!
I'm hopeless in love with this dress...


----------



## Dukeprincess

We need more photos of fab DVF!  Once I leave ban land, I will be bumping this thread up again!


----------



## sasha671

PurseXaXholic said:


> Where has this thread been hiding?! I love DVF!! I'm more of an admirer though. Nothing from her collections have proven to go with my everyday life. But I still love, love, love everything!
> I'm hopeless in love with this dress...


Love Arita! I have this style in 4 colors. So flattering on.


----------



## sasha671

I love DVF too. Lost count on how many I have now. Probably over a 100 btwn wraps and other style dresses, pants, tops, coats, leather jackets and shearlings. I would say 25% of my wardrobe is from DVF


----------



## PurseXaXholic

sasha671 said:


> Love Arita! I have this style in 4 colors. So flattering on.


 
I thought it was only in black/red. What other colors does it have?? 

URGH. I want a wrap dress so bad... They're oh so flattering. I swear next DVF sample sale I'll just skip finals and fly to New York


----------



## sasha671

PurseXaXholic said:


> I thought it was only in black/red. What other colors does it have??
> 
> URGH. I want a wrap dress so bad... They're oh so flattering. I swear next DVF sample sale I'll just skip finals and fly to New York


It also comes in Bleach blue (very pale blue denim) and bright berry. I actually have 5 now that i think about it. i have bright green 1 that was never produced (true sample) that i bought at the sample sale


----------



## PurseXaXholic

sasha671 said:


> It also comes in Bleach blue (very pale blue denim) and bright berry. I actually have 5 now that i think about it. i have bright green 1 that was never produced (true sample) that i bought at the sample sale


 
Would you mind telling me how much it was at the sample sale?! (I'm eternally jealous).  I love that dress so much!!! And you have 5   The blue sounds pretty, blue clothing is such a weakness for me because it matches my eyes.


----------



## sasha671

PurseXaXholic said:


> Would you mind telling me how much it was at the sample sale?! (I'm eternally jealous).  I love that dress so much!!! And you have 5   The blue sounds pretty, blue clothing is such a weakness for me because it matches my eyes.


At the last Sample sale dresses were $125, samples were $50. HTH


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I'm so beyond jealous!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Me too!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Sasha is the dvf queen!!


----------



## d-girl1011

I love DVF but have yet to get any of her pieces. I'm in Canada and I find US brands are priced unreasonably high in comparison to the US, pretty much to the point where they are not worth the price tag. One day I will have a DVF dress, one day  I love that red dress posted earlier!


----------



## sasha671

^ Ebay. Lots of DVF there. if you know your size you can find deals.


----------



## sasha671

talldrnkofwater said:


> Sasha is the dvf queen!!


Hey girl! Nice to see you here. I used to wear my DVF AOTTIMe as you well know but this yr not so much. Have yet to unpack boxes with all my DVfs from previous yrs and havent worn most of the ones I bought this season just yet. Felt like changing my style.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

sasha671 said:


> ^ Ebay. Lots of DVF there. if you know your size you can find deals.


 
I don't know my sizeeee 
Hahaha, next time I'm near a DVF or somewhere that sells them I'll try some things on.


----------



## crazycutie

Thank you guys for the compliments. 

Here i am in my Diane Neera dress. I accentuated it with a belt, its a shift dress.


----------



## Kilanna

crazycutie said:


> Thank you guys for the compliments.
> 
> Here i am in my Diane Neera dress. I accentuated it with a belt, its a shift dress.


 
Looks amazing on you and with that belt - waist TDF!!


----------



## lilmissb

It look great on you crazycutie!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*crazycutie *, that's a gorgeous dress and it looks great on you!!


----------



## crazycutie

Thanks guys


----------



## sasha671

^ you look great in your DVF!. Moi today! DVF Paradis in angel feathers


----------



## icecreamom

Looking good *Crazycutie*


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Crazycutie*, I love how you paired the Neera with a belt! 

*sasha:* That print is soooo beautiful! And you look fantastic in it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*DVF SALE ON RUELALA!!!*  

3 new additions to come ladies....


----------



## thavasa

I love this dress, very beautiful!



sasha671 said:


> ^ you look great in your DVF!. Moi today! DVF Paradis in angel feathers


----------



## lilmissb

*sasha* it looks great on you and matches the Bal perfectly!!!


----------



## sasha671

^Thank You. DVF Paradis in cherries 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dvf vest and skirt


----------



## icecreamom

^  that skirt :shame:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh *sasha*, your DVF wardrobe is fab!  Looks like I am going to have to come play in your closet!


----------



## phiphi

*sasha* - i love it allllll!


----------



## Elina0408

New here but not new in love with DVF!! Amazing photos everyone!!


----------



## mercylurkergirl

Just took the plunge and ordered my first wrap dress.  I am insanely excited.  

It feels so grown-up, since I'm currently working at a University and can totally dress down...and I'm tired of it!  Ha!


----------



## lilmissb

LOVE LOVE LOVE that vest *sasha!*


----------



## Butterfly_77

mercylurkergirl said:


> Just took the plunge and ordered my first wrap dress.  I am insanely excited.
> 
> It feels so grown-up, since I'm currently working at a University and can totally dress down...and I'm tired of it!  Ha!



I'm totally sure, it won't be your last 

which one did you get?

I bought my first 2 dresses back in april and now, I already have 6 of the DvF wrap dresses. love it!


----------



## mercylurkergirl

Butterfly_77 said:


> I'm totally sure, it won't be your last



I can tell it's going to be a slippery slope!  

I got the Julian Wrap Minidress in Desert Leaves Green - I'm so short it's going to hit my knees, for sure!  

Can't wait to get it!


----------



## sasha671

^ You will love it!. Please post pics. Here are some recent DVF OOTDS: Kinseed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Della in bamboo print 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Justin in palm leafes green


----------



## lilmissb

^ Keep up the posts! You look great


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Sasha *- as always, you're lookin' good!
I ordered from NMs the Hoya Taffeta Wrap Dress & Brushstroke-Print Top .

Out for delivery today!!!


----------



## sasha671

DC-Cutie said:


> *Sasha *- as always, you're lookin' good!
> I ordered from NMs the Hoya Taffeta Wrap Dress & Brushstroke-Print Top .
> 
> Out for delivery today!!!


TY! Whats wrong with Neiman? Do they actually look at the merch before naming/describing it? I have Hoya and its a button down shirt dress. Most def not a Taffeta Wrap dress. Its cute. You'll love it


----------



## Elina0408

*Sasha:* Looking georgeous!!


----------



## phiphi

so stylish *sasha*! love these posts!


----------



## DC-Cutie

sasha671 said:


> TY! Whats wrong with Neiman? Do they actually look at the merch before naming/describing it? I have Hoya and its a button down shirt dress. Most def not a Taffeta Wrap dress. Its cute. You'll love it


 
I agree, NM is the WORST at descriptions!  Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## phiphi

^^ can't wait to see your outfit pics *dc*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Sasha:* I  everything you wear/post.  

Oooh can't wait to see pics *DC!*


----------



## crazycutie

At church.






DVF Jeanne in O print.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ I want that dress- you look great in all of your dvf dresses!


----------



## Butterfly_77

crazycutie said:


> At church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF Jeanne in O print.



you're looking *fabulous*! Love this pattern.


----------



## Butterfly_77

sasha671 said:


> ^ You will love it!. Please post pics. Here are  Justin in palm leafes green



soon to be twin with this one. it should arrive any day and I can't wait to wear it! So summery and very special (have never bought a green dress before...)


----------



## lilmissb

You look fabulous *crazy!*

Here's what I wore to work yesterday


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK, so I got my items:

The Hoya dress is beautiful, love it, fits, but it's a little snug around the boobies.  So I need to try to find it in a size 8.  If anybody sees one online or in a store, PLEASE PM me.

The top is cute, but not sure I like it.  Might return.


----------



## sasha671

^Hoya is $89 at Bloomies. i can give you SKU# so you can do store search for your size


----------



## DC-Cutie

sasha671 said:


> ^Hoya is $89 at Bloomies. i can give you SKU# so you can do store search for your size


 
Thank you  

wow!  it's still showing $223 online...http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=471115&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## sasha671

price i gave you is in store. prices are always different though instore would always match online if you ask. do you want me to PM you SKU#?


----------



## sasha671

lilmissb said:


> You look fabulous *crazy!*
> 
> Here's what I wore to work yesterday


love this dress! looks great on you


----------



## DC-Cutie

sasha671 said:


> price i gave you is in store. prices are always different though instore would always match online if you ask. *do you want me to PM you SKU#?*


 
Yes, please.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*DC* where are the pics?

*Miss B:*  the Tessa!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Okay ladies, here is my DVF haul from Rue.  I must say I don't like any of it except for the last dress:

Veritas in light Jade (hate it on me)











Jamaica in Fuschia  (hate it, shoulders look broad)





*Safi* ( this one and so does my SO)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh and an eBay purchase

Postage Stamps top


----------



## phiphi

*duke* - i have no idea why you don't like the other two dresses, but if you don't love them, bye bye dresses!! the safi is _totally _you.  looks fab and so does the postage stamp top. cute beyond words!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - I LOVE them ALL!!!!!  Especiall the Safi dress....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hoya Dress:






Brushstroke-print Top


----------



## Dabyachunv

Dukeprincess said:


> Okay ladies, here is my DVF haul from Rue.  I must say I don't like any of it except for the last dress:
> 
> Veritas in light Jade (hate it on me)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamaica in Fuschia  (hate it, shoulders look broad)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Safi* ( this one and so does my SO)



I really like this though.  You do not have broad shoulders-linebacker syndrome?  You look pretty IMO.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *phiphi and DC!*

Aww, you are so sweet *Dabya!* I guess I am just self-conscious for no reason then! 

*DC:* Welcome to the addiction!  I  the Hoya and want one now!  This is all YOUR fault!  And that top is gorgeous!


----------



## MsFrida

Everyone's got such lovely pieces 


I got this Rizerette top in the mail yesterday, a couple of pounds less and I think it'll be perfect











For those that have it: Isn't the cut just amazing in the back? I _love_ it!


----------



## mercylurkergirl

I just got my Julian dress and spent like 45 minutes trying to find the best way to wrap it, since I'm short and curvy...
Pictures will be up sometime this afternoon, but I like!


----------



## mercylurkergirl

Still having too much fun figuring out how to wear it....


----------



## cjy

^ Very pretty dress and it looks great!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Frida:* That top is gorgeous and you don't need to lose any weight. 

*mercy:*  that on you and it looks perfect!


----------



## MsFrida

mercylurkergirl: What a lovely print!

Dukeprincess: Thank you  But it's tight tight _tight_ at the moment (can't hold by breath forever!), and I don't want anything to.. uhm.. pop out  But I guess I could loosen it a bit and wear a tanktop underneath


----------



## mercylurkergirl

*cjy*, *Dukeprincess*, and *MsFrieda*...thank you!  Now I just need to find the perfect pair of black flats.  Hee!

Oh, and *MsFrieda*...I'm with you on the _no popping out_-thing!  But the top does look nice on you!


----------



## cymrugirl

Can I ask some advice from you lovely ladies? I purchased my first DVF dress to go to a wedding. It's the Bec dress in Snow Pony. I have no clue on styling (or fashion in general) and had previously bought the black quintessa shoes from sam edelman to go with another dress but I thought I could pair the two up. Now I'm having second thoughts about it. Just wanted some honest opinions as to whether I should go looking for different shoes? 

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...rg-DVF-Y-D1879306U10-dresses-PINK-BLACK/38891

http://www.my-wardrobe.com/sam-edelman/black-quintessa-bejewlled-platform-sandal-879241

Any opinions appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^I think the pairing would be lovely.  I love the embellishment on the shoes as well.

Is this a day or evening wedding?


----------



## cymrugirl

Thanks Dukeprincess. The ceremony (in the hotel) is at 12pm. The invite just says from 12pm till 12am.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I think that should be fine then.  Love the combo!


----------



## cymrugirl

Thanks so much for your opinion. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## creighbaby

Love all the outfits. Everyone looks super beautiful


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

girls you all look so great! 

Here is my Vintage DVF wrap dress with my Jimmy Choo snake sandals and Louis


----------



## phiphi

clapping hands!!! stunning dvf fans here!! 

*crazycutie* - the jeanne looks awesome! what a great print.
*sasha* - you are dangerous for my wallet. inspiring outfits!! 
*lilmiss* - yay for the trellis!! you look fabulous!! 
*dc* - the hoya is perfect! love the brushstrokes top too!
*duke* - i commented already on your dvf haul, but had to come back to say hi to the post stamps top. 
*msfrida* - i  that top! 
*mercy* - love those colours on you!
*cym* - that looks like a great outfit. can't wait to see pictures from the wedding.
*dezy* i have no words. you are beautiful!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Dezy* - you look beautiful!

*Duke* - Got the Naro dress.  You look HAWT in yours.  I look very, very lukewarm


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh no! I doubt that is the case.  We wanna see!

*Dezy* I agree with *P*, you do look beautiful.


----------



## cymrugirl

phiphi said:


> <snip>
> *cym* - that looks like a great outfit. can't wait to see pictures from the wedding.



Unfortunately - I have quite the knack of ruining perfectly good dresses with my sartorial choices
Case in point - my wedding outfit:
I'm hoping it will be a nice day so I don't hide the dress but with the weather being so wet lately, I think I'm probably going to need the jacket!

Have to say that everyone else looks amazing in their DVF outfits. So apologies about mine :wondering


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hush your mouth *cym!* That coat looks fab with it!  I want the entire outfit now!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*phi, dc, duke- *thank you girls!!!

*cym- *I love your dress so pretty!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Cym- you look great in your dress!


----------



## mercylurkergirl

*Dezynrbaglaydee*, you look so cool and pretty!  

*cymrugirl*, beautiful outfit!  

*phiphi*, thank you !


----------



## Dukeprincess

A NM steal...DVF Joya Jelly Gladiator sandals! (excuse the dirty mirror)


----------



## phiphi

^^ loves it *dukie*!!!

and *cym* - i disagree with you! i think you look fab!


----------



## sasha671

Great Looks girls! couple recent DVF OOTDs. Steele in tribal tatoo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Clio shirtdress in cavallo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hoya in tiger palace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Justin in cracker jack pink


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Sasha- i;ve been lusting after that first dress. 
I have a pink cracker jack.  I love it.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*sasha671*- LOVE those dresses... they're all so pretty! My favorites are the first & second ones.


----------



## sasha671

talldrnkofwater said:


> Sasha- i;ve been lusting after that first dress.
> I have a pink cracker jack.  I love it.


its on 2nd markdown now. hth


----------



## sasha671

PurseXaXholic said:


> *sasha671*- LOVE those dresses... they're all so pretty! My favorites are the first & second ones.


thank you


----------



## DC-Cutie

sasha671 said:


> its on 2nd markdown now. hth


 
what!!! Where????


----------



## sasha671

^ You know where I live. LOL Bloomingdales in store. (under $90)


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> A NM steal...DVF Joya Jelly Gladiator sandals! (excuse the dirty mirror)


 
great dresses *sasha*!

for research purposes, are the jellies breathable *duke*?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *P,* yes they are very breathable.  I love them. Really comfy too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Love this dress, I've just got to figure out how to properly tie the sash


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^How did I miss this?  You look fabulous *DC!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

fieryfashionist said:


> My latest sale find from yoox!   I love, love dresses with pockets!!!   My TB watermelon patent thoras match the orangey red color of the print perfectly!



Dress twins! 

My latest acquisition...


----------



## lilmissb

Hi ladies! Sorry, I kinda took off after I posted :shame:

*Duke* the Jamaica isn't too bad, I can't see how it makes you look broad. I don't think anything could sweets! The Veritas is blech but the Safi and postage stamp top are TDF!

*DC* they look great on you!

*MsFrida* you look great as usual! Love that top on you!!

*mercylurkergirl* it looks lovely!

*cymrugirl* I too think this would look like a good paring.

Thanks *sasha*, *Duke* & *P!!*


----------



## katlun

bloomies has 50% off sale prices

picked up a DVF one shoulder top for $31.25 down from $125


http://www.google.com/product_url?q...TNebAZW6wAWLitylBQ&sa=title&ved=0CAkQgwgwADgA


----------



## mzbag

I like DVF.


----------



## Bond7Girl

So, I have ordered this Julian butterfly dress for a family wedding in Vegas  Any ideas/tips for a clutch that doesn't cost more than the dress itself? 

I eyed the metallic DVF clutches but I can hardly find photos of them in real life to see what they really are like.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Love this dress so much when I saw it on Seren (Blake), Don't know if I got the right size (run very big) what do you all think?

Fleurette Dress in Pink Wing






belted


----------



## Sator

^ I like it. Judging by the way the (kimono style?) sleeves are cut and the deep pleats it's probably meant to be a loose fitting style. I don't know if sizing down will help much beyond making the length shorter. I usually prefer a cleaner fitted style, but this cut works on you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Dezy* I agree with *sator.* However, I prefer it belted. 

*Bondgirl:* Hmm, I am sure you could just do a simple understated black clutch from any brand.  Something like this:  http://www.shopbop.com/bow-clutch-f...=2534374302055387&fm=other-shopbysize-viewall


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you ladies!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Dezy* - you look beautiful... as always


----------



## LarissaHK

Today I'm wearing DvF dress.





Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*LarissaHK* - Love!!!  Just perfection..


----------



## shopalot

*Larissa* you look fantastic!
I am awaiting two purchases!  I'll post pics once they arrive!


----------



## DC-Cutie

shopalot said:


> *Larissa* you look fantastic!
> I am awaiting two purchases! I'll post pics once they arrive!


 
what did you get   I picked up 2 dresses from the RueLaLa sale


----------



## shopalot

I have an aggie and a wrap dress on the way!
D*&@* Ruelala for not shipping to Canada!


----------



## Dukeprincess

OH my *Larissa!* The Rosina looks fabulous on you!

Let me guess *DC*, are we going to be dress twins?  

I bought a DVF scarf (that I've been too lazy to post) and have another purchase on the way from NM.  Will post when I get those as well.

*shopalot* I can't wait to see your new stuff!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Let me guess *DC*, are we going to be dress twins?


 
Yes!!!  As soon as I saw the Safi - I pounced on it .  I forgot the same of the other one.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you *dc!*

*larissa- *you look so great!


----------



## icecreamom

*Larissa* you look beautiful!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

*Larissa*, you look fab!!


----------



## LarissaHK

Thank you very much for your compliments ladies you all looks beautiful too wearing your DvF clothes


----------



## sasha671

LarissaHK! Gorgeous in your Rosina. 1 of my fav styles. I think i have it in 4 colors/prints. Havent posted in ages. Some recent DVF OOTDS . Sorry my hair is always a mess in these pics, I let it airdry after the gym (when I take these pics, usually at the shop at Equinox. or in the locker room if there are no naked ladies around. LOL)


----------



## phiphi

gorgeous outfits ladies!!! 

to those who have the *SAFI* - can you help out with sizing? it is such a pretty dress!!! thanks in advance!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Fabulous as usual *sasha!*

And *P*, you would likely be a 4 in the Safi, since you are super tiny!


----------



## Dukeprincess

End of Summer Sale at dvf.com, 20% off Sale Items.  Enter code:  SUMMER2010


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks for the heads up!  I was able to PM at Nordies this dress: http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3107255?origin=category&resultback=0


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*sasha- *you look great!!!!

*duke- *I was on there for 30 minutes telling myself to be good, since I just bought a DVF last week! 

*dc- *love that dress! so glad you could PM.


I got the invite for Fashion's Night Out in LA at the DVF boutique. Dragging hubby along, but I'm excited to go!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  I was able to PM at Nordies this dress: http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3107255?origin=category&resultback=0



Oh I  that one!  Must.be.good.buying.LV.next.week!


----------



## LarissaHK

*Sasha* beautiful DvF dressess and you wear them fantastic, love all the outfits Great to see we are Rosina dress twins


----------



## DC-Cutie

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *dc- *love that dress! so glad you could PM.


 
me, too.  I was going to order straight from DVF, but I remember reading posts about how long shipping was taking.  I already received shipment confirmation from Nordies!  Now, I just hope it fits well.

Have fun at the fashion night out event.  You've got a good hubby to take along for the ride - lucky girl!



Dukeprincess said:


> Oh I  that one! Must.be.good.buying.LV.next.week!


 
whatcha gettin'


----------



## DC-Cutie

Yayyy   Just checked my RueLaLa account and Safi dress is out for delivery today!!!


----------



## shopalot

That's great news DC! I can't wait for modeling pics!
I'm still waiting for one of my purchases!  I'll try and post the one I got today.


----------



## Suzie

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks for the heads up!  I was able to PM at Nordies this dress: http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3107255?origin=category&resultback=0



I love this dress, I am from Australia, how do you do a price match with Nordstroms?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Suzie said:


> I love this dress, I am from Australia, how do you do a price match with Nordstroms?


 
find the item you want on Nordstrom
find the item you want from the competitor (copy the link)
go to live chat: http://about.nordstrom.com/help/livehelp/default.asp

provide chat rep w/Nordies item # and competitors link.  Tell them you'd like to pricematch.

They will verify and proceed from there..  it's pretty easy most of the time, but sometimes the rep can be pretty picky.


----------



## Suzie

^I am trying now, wish me luck!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Suzie said:


> ^I am trying now, wish me luck!


 
don't forget to mention the additional 20% off.  Just tell the associate you received an email notification about the sale.

Good Luck


----------



## sasha671

LarissaHK! Thank You. DL couple more pics. Edythe with JCrew jacket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 Juniper
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Della


----------



## Suzie

I am so annoyed, I was almost purchasing and then they wouldn't price match as the same size was not listed on the DVF website.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Suzie said:


> I am so annoyed, I was almost purchasing and then they wouldn't price match as the same size was not listed on the DVF website.


 
see, that's the part of the pickyness i mentioned.  Keep trying.  You might just get a more cooperative associate.  Ironically, on the Nordstrom website it says NOTHING about the item having to be in stock (size wise).  I'd bring that up.  Try calling the 1800 listed below (if you can from your country)



> Price Matching (Never Pay More)
> 
> At Nordstrom, we are committed to offering you the best possible prices. If you ever find one of our items priced lower somewhere else, please call 1-888-282-6060 and we will gladly meet that price.


----------



## Suzie

^DC, you are a star. I tried twice and they would not be swayed!


----------



## icecreamom

Can someone here help me with a free shipping code for dvf.com? Thank You :shame:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Suzie said:


> ^DC, you are a star. I tried twice and they would not be swayed!


 
  We will not give up!


----------



## Suzie

I am trying again with their quote ( as you stated DC).


----------



## Suzie

I am in talks at present!!!


----------



## Suzie

^Damn!!


----------



## phiphi

go get 'em *suzie*!!!!
*sasha* - no words except stunning! (and maybe a little bit envious of your closet...)
thanks for the sizing tips *duke*!
can't wait to see the safi on you *dc*
*larissa* - i just _love _your dress.


----------



## Suzie

Not looking good phiphi, I think big companies change the rules to suit themselves. You know if Nordies had of price matched I would be a really good customer for a long time but now they can go and **** themselves, and I will never buy from them.

I kind of wonder about customer sevice. So it costs them $150-$200 for my transaction and then I am a happy customer for a very long time. But, they have not made me happy so I refuse to buy from them, who loses?


----------



## Suzie

Are you listening head honchos from Nordies?


----------



## sasha671

phiphi said:


> go get 'em *suzie*!!!!
> *sasha* - no words except stunning! (and maybe a little bit envious of your closet...)
> thanks for the sizing tips *duke*!
> can't wait to see the safi on you *dc*
> *larissa* - i just _love _your dress.


too kind!. thank you. and dont be envious of my closet. its very small (NYC apt). I have racks of clothes (like these http://www.clothesracks.com/heavyduty5splitrailz-rack79h.aspx) in my bedroom and most of my DVF are stored in carton boxes. No space.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*sasha- *you have a gorgeous DVF collection!


----------



## Little Tiger

I LOVE DvF!

I currently have:

- Blue William silk dress
- Leopard print posita cotton dress (stunning material)
- Francesca grand prix silk dress
- erm...can't remember the name...one of those Navajo dresses in sheer silk with an underslip? Very pretty but the one I've least worn.
- black viscose wrap, must sell this

My absolute dream would be to buy one of the sleeveless Sundial wrap dresses, and also a Navy gingko wrap dress 

Can't find 'em anywhere.


----------



## sasha671

^ IDK what sz you wear (when it comes to wrap dresses I can wear anything btwn 2-8) but here is Gingko sz 8 (not my auction) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190437933777&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT. And I see Sundial Judy on Ebay very often. Put it into your fav search and you will find 1 soon. HTH


----------



## sasha671

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *sasha- *you have a gorgeous DVF collection!


thanks. i will do inventory 1 of these days. curious to get a count.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Does anyone own the Gretel convertible leggings?  Wondering if they run like the Sweetheart pants (which I have)?  

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D13337%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## Suzie

Well, after all of the dramas I finally got the dress from Saks. They would not post overseas (they have restrictions on some designers-not sure why as you can buy direct from DVF). So I paid US$218.99, used the free shipping and got it sent to an ex-Aussie in NJ who has a forwarding service. Whew!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yay!  Congrats *Suzie!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here are my latest DVF purchases:

Gauze Scarf in African Sugar Earth







Jamila (unsure on if I am keeping or not)


----------



## sasha671

Jamila fits you beautifully. I love the scarf too.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Dukeprincess said:


> Here are my latest DVF purchases:
> 
> Gauze Scarf in African Sugar Earth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jamila (unsure on if I am keeping or not)



I would keep the dress -- it fits you perfectly! Lovely scarf too!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

sasha671 said:


> LarissaHK! Thank You. DL couple more pics. Edythe with JCrew jacket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juniper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Della



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## phiphi

congrats *suzie*! 
*duke* - jamila is a keeper!!! fits you like a glove.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *sasha, hermes and P!* I'm going to keep the Jamila.


----------



## Suzie

Duke, both purchases look stunning on you with your skin tone.

Can I have your arms?


----------



## sasha671

HermesNewbie said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## sasha671

dvf ootds


----------



## phiphi

stunning as usual *sasha*!


----------



## Elina0408

Many georgeous purchases!! Congrats everyone!!


----------



## icecreamom

Ok... If I'm normally a size 6 on the DVF wraps.... would a size 10 look too big? I just found one on sale.. and don't know what to do :shame:.. need help here...


----------



## icecreamom

Sasha.. we are neomi twins! I bought that dress last saturday at Bloomies! It looks gorgeous on you!!


----------



## phiphi

*icecream* i'd wait for the experts to chime in, but while i know you can get some give with a wrap, if you are normally a 6, a 10 would probably be too big in the shoulders and sleeves.


----------



## sasha671

Depends on the style. I have wraps sizes 2-8. Which dress is it? And I got my Nomie there too over 4 th of July sale. Nothing like Bloomies sales. DealZZZ


----------



## icecreamom

Ohh thanks for the help *Sasha! * It's the _Lindsey Mini_ I really, really like it! but don't wan't to buy and than... return and than.. well, cry about it! LOL


----------



## sasha671

How tall are you? I sized up to 6 ( you know what I look like) and I am about 5'3". It's v short.


----------



## icecreamom

I'm about the same as you 5'3''-5'4''.. I got my Nomie dress on a size 4, so that should be a good point of reference... 
 Sadly.. I'm giving up now... a size 10 is too big


----------



## sasha671

My nomie is 0. And I have 2 Jessica wraps in size 8 that look fine IMO. I think you will be ok in 10 if you don't want it too short. Is it Bloomies? You can always return. It's a deal ATM. Around $140, right?


----------



## icecreamom

yeahp... that's the one! cute isn't it? hehe:shame:


----------



## icecreamom

too late... LOL someone else got it!


----------



## sasha671

Keep an eye on it. You'll get it. People return


----------



## icecreamom

yes I know.. they only had a size 12 on Friday.. and somebody bought it, and today I found the 10.. who knows? maybe the size 6 will pop later LOL


----------



## Dukeprincess

Woah, I am so envious of your DVF collection *sasha!*

I agree, *icecreamom* that a 10 would be a bit large.  I own from a 6-12 in DVF dresses.


----------



## sasha671

^thank you. I dont have exact # but btwn dresses, tops, skirts, pants, leather, coats, belts and shoes I have 150-200 pieces. i get rid of stuff regularly (Ebay) and keep only the ones I absolutely love


----------



## cheburashka

Has anyone seen the red Basuto and biker dresses for fall ? They are tdf, I am hoping one of them goes on sale at least.


----------



## sasha671

cheburashka said:


> Has anyone seen the red Basuto and biker dresses for fall ? They are tdf, I am hoping one of them goes on sale at least.


I tried both. Why wouldn't they be on sale? they are in all dept stores, so in time they will be 70% off like all DVF. Can I ask you about your screenname? I know what it is, just curious why You chose it


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Duke*, you look stunning in your new pieces (and I'm still waiting on you to send me your arms... haha)!!!! 

*Sasha*, you look great... love the looks!!! 

I have a few new pieces, but need to a. receive them and b. get a new laptop before I post!


----------



## cheburashka

sasha671 said:


> I tried both. Why wouldn't they be on sale? they are in all dept stores, so in time they will be 70% off like all DVF. Can I ask you about your screenname? I know what it is, just curious why You chose it



It was my favorite childhood cartoon and I think I even was a cheburashka for a holiday costume party once as a kid.  I don't have a picture of me wearing the costume, but I loved being cheburashka - it is such a lovable, such a cuddly little creature. 

Thanks for the tip, I have never actually owned any Dvf, so I didn't know it goes in sale so much. It is just that I am organizing red dress fashion show for charity and have been on a look out for great red dresses and these two caught my eye. How many months does it usually take for the current collection in stores to go on sale ?


----------



## sasha671

depends how its selling (1-2, clearance 3-4). if you like red i actually prefer Helen to these 2. yes. Cheburashka is a cutie, always hanging out with Gena.


----------



## linhhhuynh

dukeprincess, love that dress! and sasha, that last photo is stunning!!


----------



## sasha671

linhhhuynh! TY. Another Sophia Loren. I think this 1 is from 09. I realized that my fav DVFs are actually non wraps. Of course i have few wraps i like but i much prefer this type. styles like Marciela, Helen, Shawnessy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 And at DVF trying on new DVF while wearing old DVF. Greer from couple of years ago


----------



## linhhhuynh

wow you look hot! love the first dress!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh I love the Greer and the SL on you *sasha!*


----------



## sasha671

TY. Some more OOTds


----------



## creighbaby

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Love this dress so much when I saw it on Seren (Blake), Don't know if I got the right size (run very big) what do you all think?
> 
> Fleurette Dress in Pink Wing



i'm a little late to the party, but I love this dress. I will be looking for this at the next dvf sample sale.


----------



## linhhhuynh

sasha, love your green bag! Bal?


----------



## sasha671

green apple day


----------



## phiphi

outfit thanks to my BFF, who has inspired me to wear more prints. 

with christian louboutin nude patent simples.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Nothing short of perfection!  Gorgeous *P!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

fabulous as always ladies!!

Here I am in DVF at the DVF Fashion's Night Out LA event


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^You look awesome *Dezy* and I am so jealous!


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Dezy!! Looking fab as usual!


----------



## sasha671

phiphi! SprinG shadows!. 1 of the best prints ever. perfect with nude pumps. Dezy! love the blouse. you look so happy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Dezy* - seriously, do you ever get it wrong?  You look really nice 
*Phi* -


----------



## DC-Cutie

Me trying on Safi - LOVE the fabric!


----------



## candy2100

DC-Cutie, you look great!

Is there any DVF styles or prints that _don't_ work?  It seems like they just have a license to print money 'cause it's hard to go wrong in DVF.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*DC*- The Safi is a great dress.  Glad you got it.

I know *candy*.  My paychecks should be made out to DVF.com.


----------



## phiphi

thank you *duke, sasha, DC* - love the spring shadows print.
you always look pretty *dezy* but what always seals the deal is your gorgeous smile!
great dress *DC*!
lol *candy* - soooo true!


----------



## sasha671

Steele in khaki


----------



## sasha671




----------



## Dukeprincess

Following Sasha's Steele trend above...Wearing my Steele for the first time to work today...


----------



## sasha671

^ looks great on you. mademoiselle X


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks for the compliments, ladies 

*Sasha & Duke  *- you both look amazing!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *DC and Sasha!* 

Woah that dress is gorgeous on you *Sasha!*


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Duke Princess- i want that dress.  You look fab!


----------



## Dukeprincess

talldrnkofwater said:


> Duke Princess- i want that dress.  You look fab!



Aww thanks!  You should get it!  I got mine on sale for $160 at a little boutique in MD.


----------



## phiphi

*dc* the safi is so fun!

*duke* - le sigh. what a great dress! you look fab!

*sasha* - love all of your outits!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You are so sweet *P!*


----------



## icecreamom

New (to me) Abri dress! I'm totally inlove


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ very pretty....


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ooooh that is gorgeous *icecreamom!*


----------



## icecreamom

*Duke* and *DC*, My DvF addiction is getting crazier everyday! LOL


----------



## DC-Cutie

Questions for you DVF Lovers: are there some styles that you just can't wear?

I ask because I've been trying on wrap dresses but my pouch (little stomach) throws the whole look off.  On the other hand, any of the shirtdress that button-up are winners!  They shape my frame perfectly and hide the pouch.


----------



## icecreamom

I have a quick fix for the pouch... Spanx all the way! :lolots: I'm wearing them as I type..It's not the most comfortable thing in the worlds... but hey... it totally worths it 
(My coworkers just told me... 'oh man, you lost some weight girl"... and I am like )


----------



## fieryfashionist

*icecream *- You look fabulous!!!   I 100000% second Spanx... I've been wearing them for years under dresses (shirt dresses included) and they are a godsend!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Questions for you DVF Lovers: are there some styles that you just can't wear?
> 
> I ask because I've been trying on wrap dresses but my pouch (little stomach) throws the whole look off.  On the other hand, any of the shirtdress that button-up are winners!  They shape my frame perfectly and hide the pouch.



Honestly, DC, straight dresses don't work that well for me.  And when I get them, I have to size up.  I envy that you can wear shirtdresses, because the 2 vastagos I have are a size 12 to accommodate my humongous a:censor:

I think all women have that "pooch" but I feel bright colored wraps hide it more.  So that's my secret. 



icecreamom said:


> I have a quick fix for the pouch... Spanx all the way! :lolots: I'm wearing them as I type..It's not the most comfortable thing in the worlds... but hey... it totally worths it
> (My coworkers just told me... 'oh man, you lost some weight girl"... and I am like )



:lolots:


----------



## Mayki

Just got this - I love the material
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...inkshareID=kTcgI_PA3qw-6gGFmxDzXN1yJMcqmvEGJg


----------



## Bri 333

This is really cute! It looks great on you 




icecreamom said:


> New (to me) Abri dress! I'm totally inlove


----------



## Bri 333

So one of my friends suggested I try on some DVF pieces and I took advantage of the Bloomies F&F pre-sale happening now. Boy am I in love with DVF now!!!! Her clothes are so amazing. Very feminine and unique. I bought 3 tops and my first wrap dress. Can't wait to pick them up this weekend.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Take pics for us *Bri!* And welcome to the addiction! ush:


----------



## icecreamom

Ohh Thank you so much *fiery* and *Bri* :shame: 
I'll have more pics next week


----------



## Bri 333

^ Yaaay! Can't wait to see them.


----------



## icecreamom

Wearing my Kye in cut out tulips  
(Again sorry for the background)


----------



## sasha671

^How pretty are you!!!! what a Doll face! dress fits you like a glove!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*icecream* - You look beautiful!!   Love the Kye on you!! 

I have three new pieces and will try to post this week!   One of them I'm probably wearing out on Saturday!  Very excited!!


----------



## sasha671

My 2nd Pialla. love this style.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 print 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Evrin in multi. another style i love. got it in 4 prints, very flattering cut IMO


----------



## Bri 333

^ Wow, I love that second dress. Very Flattering.


----------



## icecreamom

Thanks *Sasha* , very sweet comment :shame: and the Evrin looks gorgeous on you ... not flattering at all on my body though... Ohh! and don't let me start with the Pialla, it is absolutely beautiful!!!

Thank you my dear *fiery* can't wait to see your pics


----------



## phiphi

love the dresses on you *icecream*! so cute!!
both styles look fabulous on you *sasha*!


----------



## crazycutie

Here is my Bff and I about to go out to dinner..






I'm wearing Dvf Jessica wrap dress with my manolos, my gf is wearing Dvf maupiti wrap shirt..


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ Very pretty!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh love the Kye *icecreamom!*

Both dresses look fabulous on you *sasha.*

*Crazycutie:* You and your best friend look amazing in DVF!


----------



## icecreamom

Thank you *duke *and *phiphi* 

*crazycutie* you and your friend both look super hawt! 

Today... another beautiful day in Orlando, the weather is just simply amazing! DVF Frankie skirt and Express top :shame:


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^You look fab!!! Your outfit is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## phiphi

*crazycutie* - you both look gorgeous!
*icecream* - another great outfit!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*icecreamom:* Love, love the skirt and the VPs!


----------



## DC-Cutie

IceCream- you are workin' DVF!  Lookin' good, lookin' good


----------



## icecreamom

*Purse*, *phiphi*, *duke *and *Dc Cutie*
I am loving Diane Von Furstenberg these days!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Attention all DVF fans:  DVF Friends & Family --20% 10/7-10/11

Code: *FRIENDS20*

Happy shopping!


----------



## brintee

Does anyone have an SA I can email or call?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Attention all DVF fans: DVF Friends & Family --20% 10/7-10/11
> 
> Code: *FRIENDS20*
> 
> Happy shopping!


 
Thanks *Duke - Resident DVF Pusher *!  Did you get this in an email?  I was just wondering if it includes sale and full-priced items and any exclusions.  I'd like to Pricematch at Nordies.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yes, I received an email.  It includes anything you want, no exclusions.  But it was sent to VIPs, so it isn't listed on the website.


----------



## sasha671

brintee said:


> Does anyone have an SA I can email or call?


at which store! what are you looking for?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Yes, I received an email. It includes anything you want, no exclusions. But it was sent to VIPs, so it isn't listed on the website.


 
Great.  Thanks!  Pickings are very, very slim in the sale section


----------



## sasha671

crazycutie   and a friend! you both look gorgeous in your DVFs. Smoking hot!. Icecreamom! Love how you styled the skirt. 2 recent DVF OOTDs: Wool Linda in leopard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Osita in navy herringbone


----------



## brintee

At any of the boutiques 

I want the Bandot Top, Lunelle in Nude, Financier Dress, Gilly Leggings, Cupcake Bomber and Pardigan LOL 



sasha671 said:


> at which store! what are you looking for?


----------



## DC-Cutie

brintee said:


> At any of the boutiques
> 
> I want the Bandot Top, Lunelle in Nude, Financier Dress, Gilly Leggings, Cupcake Bomber and Pardigan LOL


 
Holy Shopping, *Brin*!!!


----------



## sasha671

brintee said:


> At any of the boutiques
> 
> I want the Bandot Top, Lunelle in Nude, Financier Dress, Gilly Leggings, Cupcake Bomber and Pardigan LOL


Sorry, no help. I thought you were asking about dept store


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Great.  Thanks!  Pickings are very, very slim in the sale section



Right.  What do you want?

I am going to get something maybe from her recent collection.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Right. What do you want?
> 
> I am going to get something maybe from her recent collection.


 
I've been lusting after this for a while:

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2205203T10&categoryId=DRESSES

and I think this will work well with my 'pooch' issue:

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D1782621T10&categoryId=DRESSES


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here you go DC, buy the Basuto here.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...iane%2Bvon%2BFurstenberg%26_requestid%3D19092


----------



## sasha671

nm


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - Gracias!

*Sasha* - thanks for the reviews.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love the Basuto, but I already have an hourglass shape and do NOT need anything accentuating that more!  

I might get this in this or the wrap version
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2297001S10&categoryId=DRESSES

or

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=prod350002&categoryId=cat200004


----------



## brintee

DC-Cutie said:


> Holy Shopping, *Brin*!!!


----------



## surfergirljen

just found this thread! I am a total DVF lover... I have oooh maybe 15 or 20 dresses, two or three coats/trenches... a few blouses...  2 pairs of shoes... I buy and sell on ebay all the time too! Somehow her dresses just FIT me perfectly. And the classic black silk crepe wrap dress I bought for $500 about 8 years ago? (which = one month's rent and really hurt!)? I STILL wear all the time!! 

SO worth the money - they are an investment in style!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Lets see some pics *surferjen!*


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^^Lets see some pics *surferjen!*


 
agreed


----------



## icecreamom

^ Totally, pics please.


----------



## brintee

Yea, yea PICS!!!!


----------



## sasha671

Lune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 estovan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And 1 of a kind=true sample DVF. This is my favorite DVF


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, Sasha, each and every one is amazing on you!


----------



## shoebuyer37

I picked this up and love it!  I actually got it from the NM promo which kind of stinks since I paid a little more for it than with DVF's current promo but oh well.  Wore it to work on Monday and received tons of compliments.  Much prettier in person.  The panels on the sides of the dress are really hot.  And it has 3/4 sleeves not elbow length like it seems on the model.

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2354001S10&categoryId=DRESSES


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^I love this name.


----------



## J_L33

Does anyone know if the Diane von Furstenberg Antoinette dress was sold in a shorter version (i.e. the shorter of the long sequined one we saw on such celebs as Whitney Port, Kate Hudson, and Natalia Vodianova).


----------



## Dukeprincess

Headed to work on a rainy day in my Leopard Marta skirt


----------



## jancedtif

Gorgeous *Duke*!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww thanks *Jan.*


----------



## icecreamom

Love it *Duke*!!!


----------



## brintee

You look HAWT *dukie*!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

icecreamom said:


> Love it *Duke*!!!





brintee said:


> You look HAWT *dukie*!!



You both are too sweet!  Thanks so much!


----------



## phiphi

what a gorgeous outfit *duke*! loves it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> what a gorgeous outfit *duke*! loves it!



Thanks for enabling me to buy it *P!*


----------



## kelbell35

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work on a rainy day in my Leopard Marta skirt



I'm with everyone else, Duke, that skirt looks amazing on you!  Love the whole outfit!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much for the sweet compliment *kelbell!* 

I am now lusting over this dress! (Tiny Dancer) 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574491208767&bmUID=iKIPznD&ev19=1:56


----------



## phiphi

^^ *duke* that's an amazing dress. you'd look totally awesome in it.

out to a work dinner on friday night wearing bec and louboutin new decoltissimos.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh be still my ...the Bec.  *LOVES IT P*!!!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

PhiPhi- beautiful!! I'm finally wearing dvf today.  DVF Blair in navy.  I don't have a pic right now, but ill have to post it tmrw.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

love that skirt duke
heres my dvf blair


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^  Work it woman!  Looking great!

I've got some DVF headed my way from Saks F&F!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

thanks Duke
I can't wait to see your goodies!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Duke*, you always KILL it!   I saw that Tiny Dancer dress on someone on tv... gorgeous! 

*P*, you look smokin' hot!! 

*talldrnk* - You look fabulous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

My new (got it during Bloomies F&F... have another dress from there as well as a top from bluefly to post) "Celia" dress!   Wore it out for my best friends bday last week!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Fieryfashionista- you are so hot!!!


----------



## phiphi

thank you *duke*!

thanks *talldrnk*. dayum! love your outfit!

*fiery* - loves it! you look amazing!


----------



## neko-chan

Great dress FF!

My DVF Laura just shipped from the Saks sale. I'm usually a 00 in regular brands but had to get the 2 since 0s are sold out everywhere. Should I probably be ok? 






Anyone familiar with this one?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks!  I also bought this dress during the Bloomies f&f... I went with a 4.  In most brands I wear a 2 or 4... You should probably be fine, since it isn't a fitted sheath dress. 




neko-chan said:


> Great dress FF!
> 
> My DVF Laura just shipped from the Saks sale. I'm usually a 00 in regular brands but had to get the 2 since 0s are sold out everywhere. Should I probably be ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone familiar with this one?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks so much, talldrnk and P!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh my gawd!   I  that on you *Fiery!*


----------



## shockboogie

I don't know what the name of this style is but it's one of my fave DVF from my closet


----------



## Dukeprincess

So pretty on you *shock!* That is the Justin in Cactus Flower.


----------



## shockboogie

*Duke*, thank you for the compliment and the info on the dress! I love the color of this dress soooo much!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

^^^^^^^^^I am looking for that dress! Is it current? I love it!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Shock- that dress and your shoes.


----------



## monap_1981

Beautiful dress, and it looks great on you! 





shockboogie said:


> I don't know what the name of this style is but it's one of my fave DVF from my closet


----------



## Dukeprincess

Any size 4's?  Someone snag the Femira!

http://www.shopbop.com/femira-dress...4302023737&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall


----------



## fieryfashionist

*shock*, you look fabulous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Yes but... only if the dress comes with your arms!!   I checked and sadly, it doesn't, so I can't do it! 




Dukeprincess said:


> Any size 4's?  Someone snag the Femira!
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/femira-dress...4302023737&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall


----------



## Dukeprincess

Chloe_chick999 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^I am looking for that dress! Is it current? I love it!


 
Here is one on eBay http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-Von-Furst...7280?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item53e446e640



fieryfashionist said:


> Yes but... only if the dress comes with your arms!!  I checked and sadly, it doesn't, so I can't do it!


 
Psstt...you are gorgeous, you don't need my arms to pull of that dress!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Says the the hottie with the perfect arms!   Thank you though!


----------



## Dukeprincess

fieryfashionist said:


> ^Says the the hottie with the perfect arms!  Thank you though!


 
  yeah whatever...I remember someone looking mighty hot themselves in that Celia....


Looks like Round #2 of my Saks shipment arrives today/tomorrow, so new additions coming to a thread near you very soon....


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Haha, whatever to you, too! 

Oooooh, I can't wait to see!!!!!   I still have to post three items haha... need to get off of my lazy butt and do it!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

A very cute fall/winter boucle tweed skirt (sizes 6, 10 and 12 available for $159!!)... would look fab with some eggplant patent heels (as an example)! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...60%26N%3D4294967147%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds


----------



## Dukeprincess

Well the United Parcel Santa came and dropped off some DVF goodies for me!!!!

Della in Snow Leopard Grey






Jeanne in Ivory Brambles





Julian Bis in Engineered Decofly


----------



## onebagatime

all look nice on you! i am actually on the lookout for the first one, did you get any deal?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yes, I got it 20% off at Saks.  They also had it at NM.  HTH!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Duke, they all look beautiful on you!!   I love the shape of the Della... so flattering with that fabulous ruched detailing!!!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

*Dukeprincess*, if you ever feel the need to clean out your closet, please think of me. lol. Your dresses are fabulous and look stunning on you!


----------



## phiphi

oh wow *duke*! the three dresses are stunning on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *fiery!*   I still want your Celia!  (but I know I won't look as fabulous in it as you!)

Hahahaha, I will definitely keep you in mind *Whitley!* 

Thanks *P!* You know how I debated over each one!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - you look AMAZING! The Della is my favorite, something about the color combo is perfect **makes mental note to get on Kanye's workout plan**

*WhitleyGilbert *- ummm, you need to get in line behind me!

*Fiery* - yeah, get off your lazy butt and posts your new goodies.  You wear your DVF so well.


----------



## Dukeprincess

You crack me up *DC*.  I am trying to raid YOUR closet too!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> You crack me up *DC*. I am trying to raid YOUR closet too!


 
good luck!  I'm getting one of those biometric locks, since my mom and sister are coming to visit soon :ninja:


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Like Mary from RHW - DC.


----------



## honeybunch

I absolutely love the Theodore military jacket/cardigan.  Too bad here in the UK it's very expensive.


----------



## Dukeprincess

If this weren't the mini version, it would be in my cart.  Someone buy this please!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iLGlws3


----------



## MrsDtav

Dukeprincess said:


> If this weren't the mini version, it would be in my cart. Someone buy this please!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iLGlws3


 

Hi ~ I am new to TPB & a huge DVF fan/collector. I just scored the DVF Brighton dress on sales @ Nordies. Curious about sizing. Heard it runs small & very short. Any thoughts on sizing ?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hmm, I would probably go with my normal dress size in the Brighton.  The bottom seems more forgiving, but the top might be tight if you are busty.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Thanks, Duke, saw the cactus dress on the Bay, too small though...


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^What size do you need?  I will keep my eye out for you.


----------



## dreamlet

I'm new to the forum and just found this thread. It's great seeing everyone's pictures!

I love DVF! Right now I have 4 dresses and one pencil skirt. 

There is something about the way she cuts her clothes that is so flattering - I always know they will fit.


So far have 4 dresses and one pencil skirt.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Welcome *dreamlet!* Be sure to post pictures of your fabulous DVFs in here too!


----------



## MrsDtav

Dukeprincess said:


> Hmm, I would probably go with my normal dress size in the Brighton. The bottom seems more forgiving, but the top might be tight if you are busty.


 

Thanks - should arrive tomorrow. Hoping it fits


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Duke, need a size, 12 or 14...:shame: I am at the end of the size spectrum...that being said, I appreciate the eye out, thanks! Love looking at all your outfits.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Duke, need a size, 12 or 14...:shame: I am at the end of the size spectrum...that being said, I appreciate the eye out, thanks! Love looking at all your outfits.



I am on it!    We will find it!

Thanks so much!  I can't wait to see pictures of your DVF!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I have a bit of DVF, about 3 dresses and 6 tops, will post soon


----------



## fieryfashionist

Okay, finally took two pics!!

F&F finds!

Laura dress:






Zaina dress (I LOVE the colors in this print... looks really nice with my skin tone):


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^  I am coming to raid your closet *M.*  That is all.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

great dresses Fiery!!!


----------



## MrsDtav

fieryfashionist said:


> Okay, finally took two pics!!
> 
> F&F finds!
> 
> Laura dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zaina dress (I LOVE the colors in this print... looks really nice with my skin tone):


 love both dresses on you !!! The colors in the Zaina are much prettier in your photo than they appear in stock photos  Happy Friday !


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hahaha, if it works both ways, sure!!!  




Dukeprincess said:


> ^^^  I am coming to raid your closet *M.*  That is all.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks so much!!  



talldrnkofwater said:


> great dresses Fiery!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you so much!   Yeah, I really think it's one of those dresses that looks even better in person... and on!   Happy Friday to you, too!! 



MrsDtav said:


> love both dresses on you !!! The colors in the Zaina are much prettier in your photo than they appear in stock photos  Happy Friday !


----------



## MrsDtav

Brown truck just delivered my DVF Brighton dress ~ wow is it a mini !!! I'm just under 5ft3in. so lenghth is suits me...but if you are taller, it's more of a tunic to wear w/ leggings than a dress.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^:useless:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Here is the debut of my DVF Fleurette dress in Pink Wing with my black suede CL altadamas


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look amazing *dezy!*


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

DC-Cutie said:


> good luck!  I'm getting one of those biometric locks, since my mom and sister are coming to visit soon :ninja:



:lolots:

Very nice *fieryfashionist*, especially love the Laura dress.

*dezynrbaglaydee*, that dress is pretty and definitely an eye-catcher.


----------



## Stephie2800

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here is the debut of my DVF Fleurette dress in Pink Wing with my black suede CL altadamas


 

You look SOOOO amazing!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you ladies!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Hi Ladies! 
I bought my first DVF item today... (which is rather exciting because I love her and her designs). 
Anyways, I bought the Sweetheart Pants/leggings: http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=S5893166R9&categoryId=PANTS
I love them, but I'm sort of at a loss of how to wear them. They're a tad flashier than most of the clothes I own. I'm a more classic dresser and these are rather trendy.  I just need some help or style ideas.  
If anyone has any suggestions I'd appriciate it! 
Thanks!
(ps- I love looking at this thread and all you fashionable ladies rocking your DVF!!)

Edit; might want to add that I'm still in high school... LOL so must be appropriate for a day at school!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

PurseXaXholic said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I bought my first DVF item today... (which is rather exciting because I love her and her designs).
> Anyways, I bought the Sweetheart Pants/leggings: http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=S5893166R9&categoryId=PANTS
> I love them, but I'm sort of at a loss of how to wear them. They're a tad flashier than most of the clothes I own. I'm a more classic dresser and these are rather trendy.  I just need some help or style ideas.
> If anyone has any suggestions I'd appriciate it!
> Thanks!
> (ps- I love looking at this thread and all you fashionable ladies rocking your DVF!!)
> 
> Edit; might want to add that I'm still in high school... LOL so must be appropriate for a day at school!!



I have these pants and I think they are incredibly versatile.  I wear them with a boyfriend blazer, or a nice blouse (Zazu) which is show in the pic, many things!  They also look cute with heels or even boots.  HTH!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Thank you 
I think I'm wearing them today with a grey blouse and black cardigan.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone a size 12?
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D17171%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## Dukeprincess

Calling size 4's!  "Love is Life" Jeanne for only $169!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3124975...ferralID=e3092161-eb7f-11df-ad8e-001b2166c62d


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

I need a wrap dress asap!! It is on my x-mas wishlist


----------



## chloe_chanel

The DVF dress I wore today (excuse my unmade bed haha ):


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^^ you look great *chloe!*


----------



## chloe_chanel

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^^^ you look great *chloe!*




Thanks Dukeprincess!!!!


----------



## aseka

Hello, does anybody knows if  www.matchesfashion.com a safe site? they are selling DELANCY DRESS in fuchsia color and i love it


but i ve never seen any where delancy dress in this color, on the runway it was grey and dvf.com also sells it in grey only,what do you think girls? is it possible that its fake?


----------



## kat99

^ matches is a safe site, they are a store in the UK and probably got an exclusive color. Lovely dress!


----------



## aseka

kat99 said:


> ^ matches is a safe site, they are a store in the UK and probably got an exclusive color. Lovely dress!



Thank you very much !!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ditto, Matches is good.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

chloe- you look great
here is my contribution.  dvf pena


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^I adore that print!  You look great *talldrink!*


----------



## designerdiva40

Yes ive heard that matches is a very safe site, my friend ordered a DVF dress a couple of months ago & had no problems.


----------



## designerdiva40

I too love DVF ive only got a dress & a blouse but I plan to add to my collection, I did buy a nude blouse last week but returned it as I would prefer to put the money towards a dress for all the xmas parties ive got planned this year.


----------



## designerdiva40

OMG I looked at that dress last week, after seeing you in it I think ill have to go & get it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I have 3 new dresses on the way!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ I cant wait to see them.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*chloe,talldrnk- *you both look great!!!

*duke- *can't wait to see your new goodies! 

Here is my DVF w/ YSL tributes from Saturday night at a wedding. I forgot the name of the style, it's 6 years old.


----------



## Dukeprincess

You always look stunning *Dezy.*


----------



## chloe_chanel

OH-MMM-GEE dezynrbaglaydee  I'm 'ing your DVF collection.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*dezy*, you look amazing!!! 

*Duke*, I can't wait to see your three new dresses!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Me too!  Come on UPS! 

Any size 14s?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...iane%2Bvon%2Bfurstenberg%26_requestid%3D42929


----------



## Stephie2800

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *chloe,talldrnk- *you both look great!!!
> 
> *duke- *can't wait to see your new goodies!
> 
> Here is my DVF w/ YSL tributes from Saturday night at a wedding. I forgot the name of the style, it's 6 years old.


 

Wow, you look stunning.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*duke, chloe, fiery, stehpie- *thank you girls so much!!!

I have a new one that just arrived, will be posting soon!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Dezi- simply stunning.  I love your mirrored table.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here are some of my new purchases.  I must say, I don't love the Jeanne, so it will be returned, but wanted to show you all the fit.

Jeanne in Snow Leopard Grey





Lunelle Blouse


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Dezy* - how do you do it girl??? Really, you look amazing!!!
*Duke* - I love the dress on you, but if you don't love it....  The blouse is really nice, too.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *DC!* The dress is pretty it is just too loud with the neon flecks to be work appropriate.  I returned it and the Della (in the same print).  Le sigh.

The Lunelle is GORGEOUS.  Just doesn't photograph well.


----------



## queenofchic

I'm a fan now!  Today must be DVF Day for me.

Just ordered the Laura dress.  I was a bit hesitant because I don't have the mile high legs like Cameron Diaz.  But the print is so feminine I couldn't resist.  The dress looks kinda short so I ordered a size up from my usual size hoping it'll be a teensy bit longer & have it altered in.  For those of you who have this, what is the fit like on this dress?  Would love to see a picture of how you wear yours.  

The search is over.  Finally found the dress & Olivia Palermo's top I've been looking for forever on eBay.  The dress will have to be altered in but it'll be worth it.  Can't wait to get these!


----------



## onebagatime

I think you look great! what do you think of the fushsia one in the same pattern? do you think it's also too loud to wear it to work? 



Dukeprincess said:


> Here are some of my new purchases. I must say, I don't love the Jeanne, so it will be returned, but wanted to show you all the fit.
> 
> Jeanne in Snow Leopard Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunelle Blouse


----------



## Dukeprincess

That is awesome news *queen!* 

Fiery has the Laura and posted pics of her wearing it.  Do a search in the thread for Laura and it should come up!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Hello @ all

you're looking very good in your DVF dresses/clothes! I was bitten by the DVF bug this very spring and now I'm owning about 8 wrap dresses and 1 wrap blouse. I love to wear the wrap dresses to work and I get a lot of compliments. In my office, no other girl is currently wearing DvF which makes me stand out even more 

As I'm not able to buy the dresses in the store (we don't have one in my country - I'm only able to pop into the London store twice a year or so), I have to order my dresses on the DvF website - unseen 

Has somebody of you already seen the new Jeanne dresses in "ropes" or "simple winter garden"? I like both, but I'm wondering:

 - is the ropes in black/white?
 - when I showed this dress to my DH on my monitor, his first thought was "it looks like a pajama"!!! his second was "but it's somehow quite cool" --> what do you think?

TIA


----------



## Butterfly_77

I second DC-cutie, I like the dress on you. But if you don't like it, it has to go back 

Just out of curiosity: why don't you like the wrap dress on you? is it the pattern or the style in general?

I love your blouse!



Dukeprincess said:


> Here are some of my new purchases.  I must say, I don't love the Jeanne, so it will be returned, but wanted to show you all the fit.
> 
> Jeanne in Snow Leopard Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunelle Blouse


----------



## pugs2

Has anyone seen this DVF Justin on or in real life? I love the colors, but I have not seen it IRL.


----------



## phiphi

there are no pics *pugs*
*queenofchic* - great buys!
*duke* you look amazing in both! 
*dezy* - dang. you look amazing as always!

i'm so behind - sorry if i missed anyone. fantastic buys everyone!


----------



## pugs2

phiphi said:


> there are no pics *pugs*
> *queenofchic* - great buys!
> *duke* you look amazing in both!
> *dezy* - dang. you look amazing as always!
> 
> i'm so behind - sorry if i missed anyone. fantastic buys everyone!



I forgot to add the link to the auction: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...03646&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_606wt_1141


----------



## Dukeprincess

*pugs:* I have it is really pretty.

*butterfly:* Oh I love the style of the Jeanne, the neon spots were just too much for work.


----------



## crazycutie

DAMNITTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SOLD OUT 



Dukeprincess said:


> Calling size 4's! "Love is Life" Jeanne for only $169!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3124975...ferralID=e3092161-eb7f-11df-ad8e-001b2166c62d


----------



## Butterfly_77

Dukeprincess said:


> *pugs:* I have it is really pretty.
> 
> *butterfly:* Oh I love the style of the Jeanne, the neon spots were just too much for work.


 
yep, I do have the same issues with some of her wrap styles - some of them are just too loud for office environment 

have you seen the two new pattern of the Jeanne wrap on dvf.com? I quite like both of them but I'm not too sure about the ropes design. In one way I love love it but doesn't it look a little bit too pajama-y?


----------



## Dukeprincess

onebagatime said:


> I think you look great! what do you think of the fushsia one in the same pattern? do you think it's also too loud to wear it to work?


 
I work in a conservative law firm and I am pretty trendy for this office, but those neon spots were just too much for my office.  But if your office is more relaxed, then go for it! 



Butterfly_77 said:


> yep, I do have the same issues with some of her wrap styles - some of them are just too loud for office environment
> 
> have you seen the two new pattern of the Jeanne wrap on dvf.com? I quite like both of them but I'm not too sure about the ropes design. In one way I love love it but doesn't it look a little bit too pajama-y?


 
Yes, I have, the Ropes is pretty, but it just doesn't really make me want to buy it FP.  Maybe on sale.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Be the lovely *phiphi's* dress twin! Bec in Snow Pony! $145!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iNhhGkT

Erosa in sizes 4,8, 10! (I am actually trying not to hit "place in cart" on this one)
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iNhhXoW

I bought this dress and it gives you curves like none other!  Basuto $137!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iNhicT8


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks *Duke*.  Phi and I are Bec twins  w/the price and free shipping, it was a no-brainer!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks *Duke*. Phi and I are Bec twins  w/the price and free shipping, it was a no-brainer!!!!


 
HOORAY!   I can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Got my shipment notifications **does the running man**


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks *Duke*. Phi and I are Bec twins  w/the price and free shipping, it was a no-brainer!!!!


 
yay *DC*!!!


----------



## am2022

love her - i only have  a few pieces - one dress, one swimsuit, one pant cover up!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Did anyone score anything on the DVF Rue La La sale?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Did anyone score anything on the DVF Rue La La sale?



thanks to crappy internet connection, I missed out on the pleated leather skirt


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> thanks to crappy internet connection, I missed out on the pleated leather skirt


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.  Bad internet!

I got a dress, a coat, a skirt and a blouse!


----------



## Dukeprincess

NM has marked down several things...prices match Saks' sale a week or two ago...

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search....nberg+&_requestid=44489&N=0&st=s&pageSize=160


----------



## ricky11

^i just grabbed the celia dress this morning!  i'm not a regular poster in this thread but i love dvf and am so excited for this dress!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

ricky11 said:


> ^i just grabbed the celia dress this morning! i'm not a regular poster in this thread but i love dvf and am so excited for this dress!!


 
Congrats!  I hope you post pictures for us to see!


----------



## ricky11

will do!  i think the color is much prettier irl than it is online.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Which one did you get?  I tried on the one with the multi-colored floral skirt and black top.  It was gorgeous in person.

I have some new things to add here as well....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh, goodness.  My dress came and I LOVE it.  I'll post pics sometime this week.


----------



## ricky11

i got the the "bison" color.  it has a sort of blush undertone that i don't see in the website pics.  much prettier!  the floral one was really pretty, i loved that and the laura floral dress but i'm boring and always end up going with neutrals


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh, goodness. My dress came and I LOVE it. I'll post pics sometime this week.


 
:useless:



ricky11 said:


> i got the the "bison" color. it has a sort of blush undertone that i don't see in the website pics. much prettier! the floral one was really pretty, i loved that and the laura floral dress but i'm boring and always end up going with neutrals


 
No, that is not boring at all!  The bison is gorgeous as well!  I can't wait to see!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Congrats!!   I love the Celia dress ... I have it in the brownish color... wore it out early last month and it was a hit. 




ricky11 said:


> ^i just grabbed the celia dress this morning!  i'm not a regular poster in this thread but i love dvf and am so excited for this dress!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ahhh, post pics!!!! 




DC-Cutie said:


> Oh, goodness.  My dress came and I LOVE it.  I'll post pics sometime this week.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Duke*, I'm dying to see what you got!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I have a new outfit too!   A simple top (well, turtleneck) and skirt!   I'll post soon!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here we go:







Thanks for the tip, *Duke*!  I'm still convinced that you work part-time for DVF


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^It looks amazing on you *DC!* 

And DVF should give me a job in her marketing department, since I seem to advertise for her everywhere!  (plus, I could use an employee discount )


----------



## ricky11

yay for being twins, fiery!  i really love the dress.  i tried it on in saks a while ago, but they didn't have my size.

dc- that dress looks so great on you!  i never think i can pull off bold prints, but maybe i need to try because i love that on you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ Thank you for the lovely compliment.  I wasn't a fan of bold prints, but after seeing Duke, Fiery, Phi, Dez and a few other ladies wearing them, I was SOLD!

You just gotta try 'em on.  Some prints, don't work for me, but I've been please with the ones that do work.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here's some of my purchases from the Rue La La DVF sale...I will admit, I don't love the dress, but showing it in case one of you does! (sorry for my dirty mirror, cleaning lady hasn't been through yet! lol)

Stirling in Quail Feathers





Zazu in Brush Marks





Abbe Jacket


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nice purchases.

I'm not a fan of the dress on you either.  It makes your waist look nonexistent, doesn't show off your amazing figure.  However, I'm lovin' the shirt and jacket


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *DC*, I agree.  The dress was boxed up and shipped back this am.


----------



## ricky11

i was just going to say that i agree with dc, good choice duke!  and you ladies really have me loving lots of dvf.  i think i'm going to start from the beginning of this thread and read through!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You should *ricky!* I am going to get you into colors yet!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*duke, DC- *You both look great!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Here is my Erosa grey jersey dress that I got for a STEAL from Saks!!!! Love it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^You are making me want that dress now *dezy!*  You look great!


----------



## icecreamom

Ohh ladies, I haven't been here for a while... lovely purchases! :okay: I would have to do some shopping this weekend


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Dezy, you always look soo pretty and happy


----------



## crazycutie

*Attention!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

20% off code at www.dvf.com

20% off everything..... 1 day sale nov. 25 2010


----------



## DC-Cutie

I got this beauty coming my way from Saks:






I just hope is't not as sheer as it looks...


----------



## icecreamom

Oh my God.. I was looking at that dress just now.. Saks only has size 10 and 12


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> I got this beauty coming my way from Saks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope is't not as sheer as it looks...



Dress twins!  I bought it (Pialla) and the Allistaire this am.  
(NOTE: it has a slip underneath, so no it isn't sheer, seen it in person)

And I bought this from CUSP.

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/dresses&itemId=T31NR


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here's the sale DVF stuff at CUSP

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/subc...allsale&page=1&designer=Diane von Furstenberg


----------



## icecreamom

Evrything I want is not available in my size  only 10s and 12s everywhere!


----------



## Dukeprincess

icecreamom said:


> Evrything I want is not available in my size  only 10s and 12s everywhere!





There is a 6 in the dress I got from CUSP.  And all small sizes in the sale category at DVF.com.  HTH.


----------



## icecreamom

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/allsale&itemId=T31P3 
I wanted this one for the holidays!


----------



## queenofchic

Congrats! I've been eyeing this dress for a while now (it's not available at my local Saks). My sister says it'd look too sophisticated on me, but that's kind of always been my kind of style. I'm just afraid it might be too sheer, so I chose this print over the one on Kim Kardashian. My size was sold out online, so I contacted customer service to locate it for me. This one is on it's way to me too! So excited! I think I'm going to love it even more IRL.



DC-Cutie said:


> I got this beauty coming my way from Saks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope is't not as sheer as it looks...


----------



## queenofchic

Great buys! We're dress twins on the Pialla too. How are you going to wear yours?  



Dukeprincess said:


> Dress twins! I bought it (Pialla) and the Allistaire this am.
> (NOTE: it has a slip underneath, so no it isn't sheer, seen it in person)
> 
> And I bought this from CUSP.
> 
> http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/dresses&itemId=T31NR


----------



## queenofchic

I think the smaller sizes for this dress might be sold out online, but you can definitely locate this in the stores.  It's on sale everywhere (& much cheaper in the stores)!  My SA at Nordstrom said they have a lot left in their stores.  I visited Saks (CA) yesterday & they have a bunch of smaller sizes left at the store.  I'm sure if you contacted customer service, they'd be able to locate one for you & send it to your house.  



icecreamom said:


> http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/allsale&itemId=T31P3
> I wanted this one for the holidays!


----------



## Dukeprincess

queenofchic said:


> Great buys! We're dress twins on the Pialla too. How are you going to wear yours?



Hopefully with navy tights and boots?  

Love the dress you bought as well.


----------



## chloe_chanel

icecreamom said:


> http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/allsale&itemId=T31P3
> I wanted this one for the holidays!



Me too! Why couldn't it be 6's left? lol


----------



## icecreamom

queenofchic said:


> I think the smaller sizes for this dress might be sold out online, but you can definitely locate this in the stores. It's on sale everywhere (& much cheaper in the stores)! My SA at Nordstrom said they have a lot left in their stores. I visited Saks (CA) yesterday & they have a bunch of smaller sizes left at the store. I'm sure if you contacted customer service, they'd be able to locate one for you & send it to your house.


 

Thanks! I'll do that! Wish me luck


----------



## queenofchic

*chloe_chanel* I have the opposite problem. I have two of the same dress! My sister surprised me & ordered a size 6 from Saks for me. It just arrived & she didn't know I already ordered size 4 from Nordstrom. Now I've got to brave the crowds & return the dress to Saks. 

*icecreamom* GL. Let us know the good news. If not, I'm returning the size 6 to Saks so for sure there's at least 1 left there.


----------



## icecreamom

^ Do they fit TTS? I'm a size 6 on the erosa dress and most of the wraps.


----------



## queenofchic

^ I think it's TTS (maybe a bit looser than the erosa dress because of extra fabric on the shoulders & pockets on the hips). It's just that I've been having one of those fat days.  I blame it on the stress of the holidays.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

I love DvF, I just bought two dresses...for only $36 each


----------



## queenofchic

^ That's amazing!  Lets see, lets see!  What & where did you get it?  Was it part of your Black Friday finds?  So jealous.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

I got the Sosie knit dress:






and the Caran printed canvas dress:





I bought them the day before Black Friday; a local store was having a sale. They have lots of Milly, Tibi, Vince, Theory...etc, but for much cheaper


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, $36 a piece!


----------



## DC-Cutie

first of 3 dresses purchased on Black Friday.  I'm in 






I had 2 concerns placing this order -  that it would be too sheer and too big (I'm usually an 8 in DVF, but this one was only available in 10).  It fits perfectly and because of the underlining, it's not sheer at all!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^OMG the Pialla looks fantastic on you, *DC!* 

I am typically an 8 in DVF too and I bought the 10 as well!  So now I have high hopes for mine.  I told you it wasn't sheer at all!


----------



## queenofchic

*DC-Cutie*  You look fabulous in that dress.  I think even better than the model with your nude heels.  LOVE the whole look.  The dress doesn't look sheer at all.  Phew!  I ordered my normal size so hopefully it'll all work out.  Can't wait to get mine after seeing yours.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

oh DC- hot mama!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Looks like some things from Saks have popped back onto the website...

Allistaire (I bought this one too), size 12, $134
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iOh9i9A

Stirling, size 8, $124
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iOh9rcc

Basuto, sizes 8, 12, $124
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iOh9xXv

Lise, Size 4, $160
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iOh9Cdp

Lindsey mini wrap, size 6, $129
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3107253?origin=category&resultback=307


----------



## DC-Cutie

Awww, shuck - you girls know how to make me blush - thanks for the lovely compliments.  Now If I could find this dress in other color combinations, I would be set!


----------



## cheburashka

DC, you looking smoking hot - the dress looks simply incredible on you ! 

I finally join the DVF club, I bought my first DVF dress at Nordstrom sale - Basuto in red ! I am organizing/hosting a red dress fashion show at our university and will be wearing it since it's an approriate dress for a hostess. Boyfriend is gone for a few days with a camera otherwise, I'd take a picture since it's super cute.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Ladies in the DC/MD area: Don't know if you've looked in Bloomies lately. Lots of cute DVF dresses/tops in sizes 6, 8 and smaller (saw a couple of 10s, too) for an additional 40% off sale prices (which were in the $200-$280 range). Tried on a couple of DVF dresses at White Flint's Bloomies yesterday. Unfortunately, the fits were too baggy in the waist area for me


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ don't tell me that!!!!  I refuse to go out today, so I'll try tomorrow.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## creighbaby

DC-Cutie said:


> first of 3 dresses purchased on Black Friday.  I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 2 concerns placing this order -  that it would be too sheer and too big (I'm usually an 8 in DVF, but this one was only available in 10).  It fits perfectly and because of the underlining, it's not sheer at all!!!!!



You look great in this dress. I love the vintage vibe of the dress.


----------



## Dukeprincess

chloe_chanel said:


> Ladies in the DC/MD area: Don't know if you've looked in Bloomies lately. Lots of cute DVF dresses/tops in sizes 6, 8 and smaller (saw a couple of 10s, too) for an additional 40% off sale prices (which were in the $200-$280 range). Tried on a couple of DVF dresses at White Flint's Bloomies yesterday. Unfortunately, the fits were too baggy in the waist area for me



  Must remember that my CC is on strike.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

congrats on all the goodies ladies! 

here are two outfits, wearing my dvf fantasia top


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^You are just too cute for words.


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ dezynerbagladee -- you look fabulous!

I just scored the Mademoiselle Printed Silk-Chiffon Dress from the NAP sale. I have been eyeing this dress forever but could never pull the trigger because of the price! So excited!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous dress *Kristy!* Congrats!


----------



## roussel

I got the Marchona dress and the brushmarks top from Rue.  I'm not in love with colors of the top so that is going back.  The Marchona dress fits well, I love it!


----------



## DVFfanatic

First time poster, long time lurker. I just love DVF. My first DVF was a spagetti strap red python print dress for my high school prom in 2000. My most recent purchases have all been from rue la la. More pics of my collection to come soon...

My favorite dress is my Darina macrame chiffon maxi dress. I got this summer on rue la la's final sale for $175 (the retail price is $795)


----------



## Dukeprincess

DVFfanatic said:


> First time poster, long time lurker. I just love DVF. My first DVF was a spagetti strap red python print dress for my high school prom in 2000. My most recent purchases have all been from rue la la. More pics of my collection to come soon...
> 
> My favorite dress is my Darina macrame chiffon maxi dress. I got this summer on rue la la's final sale for $175 (the retail price is $795)


 
:useless:  Show me some DVF eye candy!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*duke- *thank you! 

*kristy- *thank you and congrats! love that dress! 

*DVFfanatic- *pics please!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I know several of you were looking for the Laura in a smaller size, well here's a 6 for $177....

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3117250?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=1168


----------



## Dukeprincess

Well FedEx and UPS brought me all of my Black Friday purchases and I am afraid to say I only love 2 of them.    Per usual, I am posting all for your viewing pleasure.

Work friendly, Justin in Large Leopard





Pialla (super short on me, I am 5'8, but gorgeous)





Grainier (cousin to the Celia) - feel like it makes me look bottom heavier (than I already am)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Allistaire (okay, but not in love)






Bradford skirt (the side panels are weird to me, thoughts?)


----------



## pisdapisda79

The Justin looks gorgeous on you!



Dukeprincess said:


> Well FedEx and UPS brought me all of my Black Friday purchases and I am afraid to say I only love 2 of them.  Per usual, I am posting all for your viewing pleasure.
> 
> Work friendly, Justin in Large Leopard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pialla (super short on me, I am 5'8, but gorgeous)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grainier (cousin to the Celia) - feel like it makes me look bottom heavier (than I already am)


----------



## chloe_chanel

I actually think Allistaire is hot on you. Try it w/a belt.

What don't you like about it?


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Duke*, I actually love the Allistaire on you!   What are you not loving about it?   I think it would also look great with a black jacket thrown over it (leather, or otherwise) which could dress down the silk chiffon and give you more options in terms of wearability!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - love the Justin and Pialla on you.  The Grainier is middle of the road - I can't put my finger on it.  I agree with Fiery, the Allistaire would look best jazzed up or simply with a belt.  Great purchases!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> *Duke* - love the Justin and Pialla on you. The Grainier is middle of the road - I can't put my finger on it. I agree with Fiery, the Allistaire would look best jazzed up or simply with a belt. Great purchases!


 
Agreed, something about the dress doesn't make me love it.  I think it is going back to Cusp.  

What are you going to wear with your Pialla?  It is short on me, so I need tights, but I can't figure out what color to wear? 

Any suggestions?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like short, so I'm cool with it. I tried it on with a black suede moto jacket looked cute, but it's going to look really cute when my BiBi's get here   or just like I have in the pic I posted with the camel Madame Claude's, I like the way it elongates my legs.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^You are also like 5 inches shorter than me *DC!* Are you going to wear tights?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*duke- *fantastic buys! I think Allistaire, Pialla and Justin look fab! I am not loving the Bradford skirt or Grainier.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^You are also like 5 inches shorter than me *DC!* Are you going to wear tights?



I'm 5' 6.5" thank you very much  

nope, no tights.  

Wait, I could wear it with some tights and my Onirons perhaps


----------



## moshi_moshi

i like the first three *duke*.... love leopard of course.... and the pialla has a great print...and the allistaire colors look great on your skintone


----------



## KristyDarling

Dukeprincess -- the Justin and Pialla are beautiful! And I must say that the Allistaire is AMAZING on you. A thin black patent waist belt would be perfect.   I'm totally jealous of your perfect body!


----------



## phiphi

wow what great buys!!

congrats *DC*! your VPs are perfect with the pialla!
*dezy* - you are so beautiful, the outfits are the accessory to your fab smile!
*duke* - i love them all! they look great on you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks so much ladies for all of your suggestions and compliments!  

*Kristy:* Umm are we looking at the same person?  Perfect body?


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ Um, hello? Have you looked in the mirror! Tall, willowy, sculpted...need I say more?


----------



## phiphi

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ Um, hello? Have you looked in the mirror! Tall, willowy, sculpted...need I say more?


 
^^ this!

i've seen *duke *IRL and *kristy* speaks the truth. 'kaythanksverymuch!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ that's what I'm saying....  she's beautiful...


----------



## Dukeprincess

KristyDarling said:


> ^^^ Um, hello? Have you looked in the mirror! Tall, willowy, sculpted...need I say more?


 
You are far TOO kind and sweet to me dear.   



phiphi said:


> ^^ this!
> 
> i've seen *duke *IRL and *kristy* speaks the truth. 'kaythanksverymuch!


 
Yeah yeah, we won't talk about how TINY you are.  (Duke hits the treadmill for an extra hour)



DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ that's what I'm saying.... she's beautiful...


 
Speaking of yourself again *DC?*  You are the knockout.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Okay, I swear I am going to stop dominating this thread, but I had to show my very first DVF suit!   (Excuse the dirty mirror, cleaning lady comes tomorrow )


----------



## Dukeprincess

Help me style my Pialla!  Thoughts?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^I like it with the boots.... And maybe add a black belt at the waist? (If it looks good).


----------



## LABAG

Love the DVF SUIT-SO CLASSIC! Is that an Ann Taylor back polka dot top_I have that-cute


----------



## sara09

*Dukeprincess*, I love your suit outfit and the Pialla dress! I think that the dress looks great with those tights and boots! (Btw, may I ask where did you find the boots? They look very cute!)


----------



## Greentea

Another DVF addict here! I was just in NYC at her flagship Meatpacking District boutique and bought the beautiful Pintura blouse!
Then on black Friday I scored my DVF deal of the century at the Saks sale...the Tuxlie black blazer for only $76!!!!! They had only size 6 (I may be a 4 in this) but I figured that the price was too good to pass up and my tailor can always nip at it if need be. I'm thrilled and will post a pic when it arrives.


----------



## Greentea

DukePrincess, do you have a leather moto jacket? I think it would look amazing with the feminine Pialla dress. Love the opaque tights and boots with it. Booties would be cute, too.


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> Love the DVF SUIT-SO CLASSIC! Is that an Ann Taylor back polka dot top_I have that-cute


 
It is Ann Taylor!  It was only $8 on sale!



sara09 said:


> *Dukeprincess*, I love your suit outfit and the Pialla dress! I think that the dress looks great with those tights and boots! (Btw, may I ask where did you find the boots? They look very cute!)


 
Thank you so much! The boots are Calvin Klein and I got them at Bloomingdales. Not sure of the style name, but I check on the box at home tonight! 



Greentea said:


> DukePrincess, do you have a leather moto jacket? I think it would look amazing with the feminine Pialla dress. Love the opaque tights and boots with it. Booties would be cute, too.


 
I don't have a shorter moto jacket, maybe I should invest in one... Congrats on your DVF score!


----------



## Greentea

Thanks! DukePrincess, also a black or dark brown faux fur vest, about hip length, would be really fun over the Pialla. I'm liking this dress more and more! Might need to pounce!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - Love that suit, the cut is superb.  I like the dress w/the boots best.  Rock on


----------



## mpsharrow

dress with boots look awesome.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Thanks! DukePrincess, also a black or dark brown faux fur vest, about hip length, would be really fun over the Pialla. I'm liking this dress more and more! Might need to pounce!



Yes, you definitely should pounce! 



DC-Cutie said:


> *Duke* - Love that suit, the cut is superb.  I like the dress w/the boots best.  Rock on



Thanks hon.  I am just trying to live up to your greatness.  After seeing you in the Pialla, my heart stopped! 



mpsharrow said:


> dress with boots look awesome.



Thank you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I checked out the stock on sale at Bloomies (Chevy Chase) today and was pretty underwhelmed, but I put 3 blouses and a skirt on hold.  If you're a size 12 or 14, you're in luck - TONS of stuff.  Most pieces are additional 40% off the regular price.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Duke*, love the suit on you!! 

*DC* and *Duke*, both of your amazing Pialla pics killed me, haha.   I managed to source one on sale, but it's a size up from my usual size.  Did you ladies both get your usual size?  Do you think one size up would make a big difference (I'm thinking not really, because it isn't a sheath type dress)?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you *Fiery* 

I sized up to a 10 and glad I did, but because the dress isn't form fitting you could probably do OK ordering in your usual size.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Fiery:* Thanks love!   I too, sized up to a 10 and glad I did because it would've been snug in my arms.  Honestly, I think you will be perfectly fine with a size up.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi ladies!!   You're both welcome!!   Okay, so the DVF gods must be smiling down at me haha, because I managed to find the very last one available in my size (4)... so I'll either return or sell the 6 (or hopefully cancel that order)!  I can't wait to get it!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - I forgot to ask for the details on your suit.  I'm particularly interested because you're taller than me and the length of the pant legs seems perfect!  Can you please provide the style name?  Also, do you remember the fabric content?

Thank ya,kindly


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> *Duke* - I forgot to ask for the details on your suit. I'm particularly interested because you're taller than me and the length of the pant legs seems perfect! Can you please provide the style name? Also, do you remember the fabric content?
> 
> Thank ya,kindly


 
I purchased my suit from the Outnet. It is the Baby Shantung jacket and pants. It is thick jersey material, but not clingy at all. The suit was from last season, I was just too cheap to pay FP for it at Neimans, so when I saw it on the Outnet for $200 I pounced. HTH!

These are the pants:
http://www.bluefly.com/Diane-Von-Fu...flare-leg-pants/cat20018/311417301/detail.fly


----------



## creighbaby

Ladies, If you're in NYC and have a chance, stop by the DVF sample sale. Lots of current season items at pretty good prices. All sizes and they are restocking. 

The Zuko Dress was just $250 (or was it $275), and is on the dvf site for $1120.

All belts are $60, including this one:
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...p?productId=A1259122T10W&categoryId=cat210002


----------



## DC-Cutie

NOOOOOO!!!!!!!  How long will it be going on?


----------



## Dukeprincess

creighbaby said:


> Ladies, If you're in NYC and have a chance, stop by the DVF sample sale. Lots of current season items at pretty good prices. All sizes and they are restocking.
> 
> The Zuko Dress was just $250 (or was it $275), and is on the dvf site for $1120.
> 
> All belts are $60, including this one:
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...p?productId=A1259122T10W&categoryId=cat210002


 
This is going to make me 

Why don't we ever get Sample Sales in DC?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Has anyone ever been to the DVF Outlet at Woodbury Commons?


----------



## CurlyHeadedGurl

The sale is until Friday. I just returned and it was crazy in there.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Many, many times!   I used to go there a lot more in the past... now I find more deals online.  They usually have a decent selection, but the prices aren't all that amazing... it depends (sometimes they have sales where you deduct, say, 30% off the lowest price, which is pretty sweet).  A lot of times I can find better (or equivalent) deals online though. 




Dukeprincess said:


> Has anyone ever been to the DVF Outlet at Woodbury Commons?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *M!* I will stick to my eBay hustling!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Haha, good plan!


----------



## creighbaby

Oh, and Gail Simmons from Top Chef was next to me in the fitting room corral. We made eye contact and then I looked away quickly. (This is my second celeb sample sale sighting in three weeks because at the twinkle by wenlan sale, I changed next to Woody Allen's wife, soon-yi previn.)


----------



## kat99

^ awesome, I love Gail.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Does anyone have the Financier top/tunic?  I got mine today and it is sooo tight.  I got my normal size Small and I can barely get my arms in it.  Cute, but it is truly a big sweatshirt.  Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Greentea

^ I've seen this but not tried it on. Hmm, it's seems it would be very oversized and roomy!?
Now that I've started acquiring DVF pieces lately, I've noticed a wide variance in the sizes and general fit of things. Makes online buying hard! 
Duke - was this on sale and not any left in the medium? I love the oversized Financier if it does fit slouchy. Return if it's not perfect.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> ^ I've seen this but not tried it on. Hmm, it's seems it would be very oversized and roomy!?
> Now that I've started acquiring DVF pieces lately, I've noticed a wide variance in the sizes and general fit of things. Makes online buying hard!
> Duke - was this on sale and not any left in the medium? I love the oversized Financier if it does fit slouchy. Return if it's not perfect.


 
Yes, it was on sale and I actually need the Medium but it is sold out.  The mid-section is roomy but the arms are very very slim.  My arms are pretty muscular, so maybe that's why?  I just though it was strange.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Dukeprincess said:


> This is going to make me
> 
> Why don't we ever get Sample Sales in DC?



I know! And the really good NYC ones are always during the most random days/times of the week. 

It really does get infuriating.  

It's like we DC-area folks are so close, yet so far.


----------



## DC-Cutie

DVF Flash sale going on on HauteLook's facebook page...


----------



## fieryfashionist

It's not working though!


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's up - I got a skirt and top..


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Really?  My page won't even load, argh!


----------



## DC-Cutie

try opening in a new browser.  I use Google Chrome


----------



## fieryfashionist

^I do too... hmm... I tried to log in and out several times too.  Must be a lot of site traffic, but even so, I'm surprised it won't load at all!


----------



## DC-Cutie

You're using the Facebook link, correct?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Finally worked!!  Okay, so I already have the pieces on sale I really wanted... but, what do you think of the Gunita skirt v. Kawa skirt?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I got the Kawa, like the Gunita until I tried it on.  It didn't work for me...  Beautiful print, love the pleats, but no-go for Cutie 

You could pull both of them off with ease, I'm sure


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hmm, I'm thinking I should get the Kawa... what a great deal!!   I have a black DVF turtleneck (and tons of black tops), and these fabulous NK booties I scored on sale (still need to see if they work for me)... that'd be a great outfit.   I dunno if I should go for the Gunita, because I recently bought a ruffly pale pink skirt (forgot the style name)... although it is returnable, hmm.


----------



## Greentea

I got on but they didn't have any of the pieces I'm after (namely cardis and other tops...)
I'm kind of glad! Saved my wallet today.

Love both skirts but if it were between the two, I'd get the Kawa.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I got the Kawa!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats ladies who scored!

I FINALLY got on after 40 minutes of flipping out and got the Revelry and Dakota.


----------



## phiphi

great buys ladies!! those technical issues were annoying, but i'm happy people got through!


----------



## shopalot

I'm trying to log in and keep getting an error!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

shopalot said:


> I'm trying to log in and keep getting an error!!!


 
Keep trying, it will eventually load.  SO annoying.


----------



## DC-Cutie

these flash sales are serious business - LOL...  You gotta be ready!


----------



## shopalot

Dukeprincess said:


> Keep trying, it will eventually load.  SO annoying.



I keep trying!
I don't want to give up hope, but my kids need to get to bed!


----------



## Greentea

fieryfashionist said:


> I got the Kawa!


----------



## kat99

I got on the Hautelook sale relatively late and was surprised there were still lots of pieces - I don't think they advertised that well. I got the feathered dress


----------



## Dukeprincess

kat99 said:


> I got on the Hautelook sale relatively late and was surprised there were still lots of pieces - I don't think they advertised that well. I got the feathered dress


 
I think likely because it took so many people so long to get into the sale, most gave up.  I went on this morning and you are right, there are tons of sizes left in most items.

Congrats on getting the Allistaire.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Everyone convince me that I do not need that Audrina Powerstones belt....budget...budget...


----------



## DC-Cutie

kat99 said:


> I got on the Hautelook sale relatively late and was surprised there were still lots of pieces - I don't think they advertised that well. I got the feathered dress



I dont think they advertised well either and boy and I glad!!!  I went to bed thinking about 2 other pieces.  Told myself if they were still there this morning, I'd buy.  Lo and Behold my size (and plenty others) was still available



Dukeprincess said:


> Everyone convince me that I do not need that Audrina Powerstones belt....budget...budget...



Get it, Get it, Get it!!!


----------



## kat99

Dukeprincess said:


> I think likely because it took so many people so long to get into the sale, most gave up.  I went on this morning and you are right, there are tons of sizes left in most items.
> 
> Congrats on getting the Allistaire.




Thanks! I had no idea the site was down, hope they have more of these "badly advertised" sales in the future lol


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Everyone convince me that I do not need that Audrina Powerstones belt....budget...budget...



Sorry, no help here! I  that belt.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Sorry, no help here! I  that belt.


 
It sold out before I could get it!  

I meant console myself with the Clemence though...


----------



## phiphi

they sure had a lot of problems on that site! maybe not the best idea to host it through FB.

maybe a blessing, though.. or my CC would be


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> they sure had a lot of problems on that site! maybe not the best idea to host it through FB.
> 
> *maybe a blessing, though.. or my CC would be*


 
My CC says "AMEN."


----------



## queenofchic

What are your thoughts on this DVF 2 tone dress?  How old is too old for this dress?  Somehow I feel it'd be appropriate for tweens to 21 year olds.  Am I wrong?


----------



## Dukeprincess

queenofchic said:


> What are your thoughts on this DVF 2 tone dress? How old is too old for this dress? Somehow I feel it'd be appropriate for tweens to 21 year olds. Am I wrong?


 
WHAT?  I  this dress!  If I hadn't already bought every other DVF item imaginable this month and have a few more Christmas gifts to buy, I'd buy it from Nordstrom on sale!  GET IT!  (I need to live vicariously through you)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3117291?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=1069


----------



## queenofchic

^ Yeah, I saw it there too.  The pic from Nordstrom makes it look teeny bopperish so I was questioning if it was meant for the younger crowd.  I was debating if I should get that dress or another pialla (in the brown/pink print as seen on Kim Kardashian).  Decisions, decisions.....


----------



## Greentea

^ I don't think it's too young at all. It's just HOT! It's sexy but so simple that it works if it suits your body type.


----------



## Dukeprincess

queenofchic said:


> ^ Yeah, I saw it there too. The pic from Nordstrom makes it look teeny bopperish so I was questioning if it was meant for the younger crowd. I was debating if I should get that dress or another pialla (in the brown/pink print as seen on Kim Kardashian). Decisions, decisions.....


 
My vote goes for the Tiny Dancer.


----------



## DC-Cutie

i vote for both...  is that an option


----------



## creighbaby

According to racked, prices have been lowered for dvf.







http://ny.racked.com/archives/2010/..._and_a_packed_store.php#dvf-sample-sale-dec-4


----------



## NANI1972

Wah! I totally forgot to get online last night and order the DVF I wanted from the flash sale on FB. I wanted the Revelry and Jori dress they would have been my first DVF puchases.


----------



## Dukeprincess

If it makes you feel any better *NANI* the Jori was sold out last night, because I noticed that when I went back in to buy the Laura.    But Saks and Neimans both have it discounted if you still really want it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Okay, so I am back with my latest eBay score, but this one has a story...

I wanted this once I saw it in FW09 collection, but waited for it to go on sale and of course, it sold out long before it ever made it to sale.  I wanted this version, because the Shia is 100% wool (and I am allergic).  Therefore, enough of the babbling, when I saw this pop up on eBay, I pounced....

Introducing my Bloom Cardigan in Creeping Leopard!!!!


----------



## creighbaby

Dukeprincess said:


> Okay, so I am back with my latest eBay score, but this one has a story...
> 
> I wanted this once I saw it in FW09 collection, but waited for it to go on sale and of course, it sold out long before it ever made it to sale.  I wanted this version, because the Shia is 100% wool (and I am allergic).  Therefore, enough of the babbling, when I saw this pop up on eBay, I pounced....
> 
> Introducing my Bloom Cardigan in Creeping Leopard!!!!



That looks great on you. Really nice, and I love the backstory.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Thank you *creighbaby!*


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Okay, so I am back with my latest eBay score, but this one has a story...
> 
> I wanted this once I saw it in FW09 collection, but waited for it to go on sale and of course, it sold out long before it ever made it to sale.  I wanted this version, because the Shia is 100% wool (and I am allergic).  Therefore, enough of the babbling, when I saw this pop up on eBay, I pounced....
> 
> Introducing my Bloom Cardigan in Creeping Leopard!!!!



ONe of my favorites that DVF has ever done. I'm a sucker for an animal print done right and this is perfection. Wadda score!!!!


----------



## CurlyHeadedGurl

This is what I scored at the sample sale this am:

Dresses are now $75
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D1891001V10F&categoryId=DRESSES

Belt $30 (but I got it for $15)
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...p?productId=A1342122T10W&categoryId=cat260028


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks so much *Greentea!*

I am so jealous *Curly!*


----------



## mpsharrow

Greentea said:


> ONe of my favorites that DVF has ever done. I'm a sucker for an animal print done right and this is perfection. Wadda score!!!!


 
Very nice.


----------



## creighbaby

I'm too sick to take photos of what I bought at the sale yesterday so here images from other sites:

Kellen skirt





Zahia maxi-dress coverup (The price was so good that I got one for my mother and sister)





McClure leather mini. I also got one for me and my sister for Christmas. I'm glad it was on sale because I never would have paid retail for so little leather. 





Jules





High line towels


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke - love the cardigan!
Creigh* - I'm jealous.... that's all


----------



## surlygirl

loving everyone's purchases. add me to the list green with envy over the dvf sample sale scores! two somewhat recent dvf purchases for me. sorry for the stock pics. grey derrie scarf and deco fly linda wrap sweater dress

http://www.shopbop.com/derrie-scarf-diane-von-furstenberg/vp/v=1/845524441874829.htm

http://www.shopbop.com/linda-wrap-sweater-diane-von/vp/v=1/845524441878641.htm


----------



## Dukeprincess

I, too, am jealous of your sample sale scores *creighbaby.* I hope you feel better soon! 

*surly!* I  the Linda and the scarf!!!!

Thanks *DC!* I am so glad to finally have it!


----------



## creighbaby

You DC-area ladies should come up for the sale in June. There's a woman who flies in from Switzerland for the December sale every year.


----------



## chloe_chanel

creighbaby said:


> You DC-area ladies should come up for the sale in June. There's a woman who flies in from Switzerland for the December sale every year.



Oooh when in June? I guess that'll be my bday gift to myself.


----------



## chloe_chanel

creighbaby said:


> Kellen skirt
> mytheresa.s3-external-3.amazonaws.com/products/newlist/420_5035_003.jpg



creighbaby I am in LOVE with your skirt. I WANT IT BAD!  lol


----------



## neko-chan

Does anyone find DVF silk to be too fragile? I've had to take in a shirt and a dress because there were rips at the seams


----------



## Greentea

^ It happened to me also on a silk shirt from the last fall season.  My new Pintura floral silk blouse is very delicate and I will only wear it out when I'm not with my young kids. But, I find this blouse very well made and I think it's going to hold up fine.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I remember several people having issues with the Chale blouse ripping.  However, I haven't heard any other complaints about any of the other pieces.


----------



## Greentea

^ Can you please refresh my memory on what the Chale blouse looks like? Maybe it's the one I have...?
My blouse is a dark teal with a shawl like feature that ties in the front


----------



## Dukeprincess

Chale

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/45323


----------



## NANI1972

Dukeprincess said:


> If it makes you feel any better *NANI* the Jori was sold out last night, because I noticed that when I went back in to buy the Laura.  But Saks and Neimans both have it discounted if you still really want it.


 
Any ideas on how Haute handles the returns? Wondering if I might be able to score the returned items.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the fine print said, returnable for credit.


----------



## neko-chan

Dukeprincess said:


> I remember several people having issues with the Chale blouse ripping.  However, I haven't heard any other complaints about any of the other pieces.



My shirt is the Marla Bis in Posey, and dress is Laura in Blooming Flowers (brand new, gulp!), for reference. Very very fragile silk


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Chale
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/45323



Wow - that's the one I was talking about! Yes, it does come with issues but it's so gorgeous. My tailor fixed it up and told me how to "wear" it so the seems won't have probs anymore.


----------



## DC-Cutie

creighbaby said:


> You DC-area ladies should come up for the sale in June. There's a woman who flies in from Switzerland for the December sale every year.



somebody say roadtrip???  I'm sure I could convince *Surly and Duke *to make the trip


----------



## Dukeprincess

Saks just marked down a ton of stuff...I have bought SOOOO much DVF that I reeeeeeeeeaalllly need to be good...but I admit these are haunting me....

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iPwBKV_

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iPwBSuf


----------



## NANI1972

NANI1972 said:


> Any ideas on how Haute handles the returns? *Wondering if I might be able to score the returned items.*[*/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> DC-Cutie said:
> 
> 
> 
> the fine print said, returnable for credit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was how they handle thier returns? If they put them back up for sale?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dukeprincess

No clue if they have some huge blow out and then sell the remainders.  If so, then there are only sparse sizes.

Why not just buy the one you really want from another store?  Literally, her stuff is on sale everywhere except for the Resort Collection (which is new).


----------



## Dukeprincess

neko-chan said:


> My shirt is the Marla Bis in Posey, and dress is Laura in Blooming Flowers (brand new, gulp!), for reference. Very very fragile silk


 
Really?  I have the Laura and the Lunelle (top version).  I haven't had any issues.  Did you size up or are they too snug?


----------



## Greentea

Duke, that's the tuxedo jacket I got! I love it!

I really want the Alcina fur vest!


----------



## Dukeprincess

neko-chan said:


> My shirt is the Marla Bis in Posey, and dress is Laura in Blooming Flowers (brand new, gulp!), for reference. Very very fragile silk


 


Greentea said:


> Duke, that's the tuxedo jacket I got! I love it!
> 
> I really want the Alcina fur vest!


 
It is on sale!  DO IT!  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...sid=12CDFBBC50AA&Ntt=alcina&N=0&bmUID=iPxh4Pp


----------



## DC-Cutie

Duke - your links are going to the main page of the Sak's website


----------



## phiphi

vegas trip with DH - outfits for dinners:

with bec 







with jori


----------



## creighbaby

DC-Cutie said:


> somebody say roadtrip???  I'm sure I could convince *Surly and Duke *to make the trip



YES! I'm trying to convince my sister to fly in from California.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Phi* - you look amazing..  Hope you had fun in Vegas!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*DC:* Oh, sorry.  It was just the ruffled hem blouse and a jacket.  But I just bought another Della from Bloomingdales, so CLEARLY I need to stick to my no-DVF ban.  

*Phiphi:* You look AMAZING in the Bec and Jori.  :drools:  I know people in Vegas were staring!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I need Haute look to hurry up on the shipping...


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> I need Haute look to hurry up on the shipping...


 
Right, because then I will remember I have 3 dresses from them on the way and stop buying MORE!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^^ you are on a roll....


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> ^^ you are on a roll....


 
I told *phiphi* today that I am done now until February, so you ladies have to keep this thread alive with all of your gorgeous DVF items!

Because after this last haul, I am sitting down and taking a breather...

I have 4 dresses, 1 top and 1 sweater on the way.  Bad Duke!


----------



## Greentea

^ no, very good, Duke!!

I'd told my DH about the Alcina vest  (good thing he really likes me in DVF clothes) and it MIIIGGHT be under the Christmas tree soon...so I'd better not pounce. 
Phiphi- such beautiful dresses! Perfect for Vegas!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Smart DH, *Greentea!* That vest is gorgeous.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone use their Saks code to buy some DVF?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here is my Financier, thoughts?


----------



## Dukeprincess

More


----------



## Greentea

^ Ohhhhhh, I thought you meant the Financier jacket (navy, double breasted...)
Now I get it! 
You have such a great figure that, although it's snug, it doesn't look unflattering. How does it feel? Do you think it will stretch? The only area that looks like it might feel too snug is the hip? Could you hike it up a little so it looks "ruched" at the bottom? I have a Ted Baker tunic that is soo close in look to this. I wore it all around NYC with the same pants and boots you have. Love the look.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Paging DukePrincess, Paging DukePrincess!!!!

How did you size in the Baby Pants?

Oh, I like the shirt on you, except it seems a little snug in the hip area.  Does it feel snug?


----------



## Dukeprincess

*DC* and *Greentea:* It isn't snug in the hip area, I just have a big arse!  Honestly, I tried a size up and it fit the EXACT same in the hip.  When you have a donk, then this is kinda what you live with.


----------



## CurlyHeadedGurl

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks so much *Greentea!*
> 
> I am so jealous *Curly!*


 

Duke, I need to raid your closet (and DC Cutie too)! You guys are true fashionista!


----------



## Dukeprincess

CurlyHeadedGurl said:


> Duke, I need to raid your closet (and DC Cutie too)! You guys are true fashionista!


 
Thank you *curly!  *I am sure I could snag a few pieces out of yours too.


----------



## Greentea

Duke, keep the Donk and be proud of it! haha


----------



## Dukeprincess

DVF back on Rue!  (but final sale)

A chance to snag what you missed from the last go round.


----------



## ricky11

can anyone tell me about the fit of the fraley brush marks dress?  i'm seriously considering it, (thanks for the push to get away from neutrals!) but not sure how it will look on me and it is final sale.  i am definitely bigger on the bottom and i don't know if the extra material around the hips would just make me look huge.  any advice??


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^I haven't tried it on, but I have that Zazu in the same material and it is pretty forgiving.  I'd stick to my regular dress size in that one.  Don't size up.


----------



## ricky11

thanks duke!


----------



## DVFfanatic

Urgent!!! There is a special DVF six hour sale on rue la la.com.  It wasn't directly advertised since it is a final sale sale under the heading of "Deliver the Joy: the chic that she loves"

I got the Brue cardigan in black for $99, the Pouff black ruffle skirt for $79 ... and my boyfriend got me the belle gray purse (retailed for 700, on rue la la for 200!!!!)


----------



## DVFfanatic

The gray bag is called the bonnie leather tote!!  I can't wait for xmas.  I love that every year I get to pick out my xmas gift from my dear bf.


----------



## phiphi

thank you *dc, duke & greantea*! *dc* - how have you been! haven't chatted with you in SO long!!

i'm pretending i didn't read about the rue sale.    congrats to those who scored something!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> thank you *dc, duke & greantea*! *dc* - how have you been! haven't chatted with you in SO long!!
> 
> i'm pretending i didn't read about the rue sale.  congrats to those who scored something!!


 
Yeah, that's because we were bad girls at the Hautelook sale!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Yeah, that's because we were bad girls at the Hautelook sale!


----------



## ricky11

the fraley dress was sold out by the time i got back there, but i did score the harro dress.  wahoo!


----------



## Dukeprincess

ricky11 said:


> the fraley dress was sold out by the time i got back there, but i did score the harro dress. wahoo!


 
Congrats *ricky!!! *


----------



## DC-Cutie

**wipes forehead** Thank goodness nothing is catching my eye on the Rue sale...  

Hey *Phi* - how are you doing?


----------



## gipursegal

Yes huge fan! How does everyone like her shoes? I love this pair right now but not sure what I'd wear them with. I live in Miami so they are pretty fitting with the flamboyance http://balharbourshops.com/images/slides/accessories/Womens%20Accessories/Diane%20Von%20Furstenberg.jpg


----------



## Dukeprincess

gipursegal said:


> Yes huge fan! How does everyone like her shoes? I love this pair right now but not sure what I'd wear them with. I live in Miami so they are pretty fitting with the flamboyance http://balharbourshops.com/images/slides/accessories/Womens Accessories/Diane Von Furstenberg.jpg



I love those!  I have 2 pair of DVF shoes and mine are my true US and comfortable.  No complaints.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Baby Jacket and pants came in...  Went right back in the box, ready for the UPS guy to pick up


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yikes.  That sounds like what is going to happen to this sweater from the Resort collection...Sadie is not cute on me.

So cute on her...not so on me:  http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3132542?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=492


----------



## Dukeprincess

One winner is the Lise that I am planning to wear to a holiday party tonight!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - I love both pieces on you.  The dress is beautiful....


----------



## queenofchic

Wow! Everyone scored major finds from the sales. So lucky!

*phiphi* Love your purple dress! You look amazing in it. After seeing your pics, I tried to track it down but couldn't find my size. 

*Dukeprincess* Love that dress on you! It really showcases your toned arms & long legs. So jealous!


----------



## Greentea

OMG, Duke , the LIse is stunning! Great find!
What's wrong with the sweater? It's so cute on you!? Shoot. Now I want one.


----------



## Greentea

gipursegal said:


> Yes huge fan! How does everyone like her shoes? I love this pair right now but not sure what I'd wear them with. I live in Miami so they are pretty fitting with the flamboyance http://balharbourshops.com/images/slides/accessories/Womens%20Accessories/Diane%20Von%20Furstenberg.jpg



These are really fun! Jeans? Skinny black pants, a classic solid black DVF sheath or wrap? Hot!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *DC, queenofchic and Greentea.* 

*Greentea:* I think the Saidi is just boxy on me.  But it is gorgeous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone looking for another Pialla?  Gorgeous moth print...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-Von-Furst...5702?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3f05e7a0c6


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you so much *DC, queenofchic and Greentea.*
> 
> *Greentea:* I think the Saidi is just boxy on me.  But it is gorgeous!



I forgot how tall your are...? I'm 5'3"  - wonder if this would overpower my frame. I love the open weave.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*duke- *the dress looks soooo good on you! 

Here is my new slasher dress from Bergdorf on sale


----------



## Greentea

^ That fits you perfectly. DVF simply knows how to make a dress


----------



## Mininana

They had an alphie leather jacket in green at ruelala until today.... Sigh. I wish they had a size 0 it was such a fun color. Anyone owns that jacket?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> I forgot how tall your are...? I'm 5'3" - wonder if this would overpower my frame. I love the open weave.


 
I am 5'8 without shoes.  If I were you, I'd get an X-Small in it.  I got the Small and I felt like it swallowed me.  (although it is supposed to be oversized)

*dezy:  *You look amazing!


----------



## Greentea

^
Oh wow! Same with the COVETED Zayde sequin sweater/jacket I want. So huge. 
I'll try the xs. Well, really, I shouldn't be trying anything right now!:shame:


----------



## charleston-mom

Does it bother anyone the cost of her items, versus them all being manufactured in China?  just curious . . .


----------



## phiphi

^^ did you mean that by being made in china, the cost of labour is low and therefore, there is a big mark-up and whether we object to that?


----------



## DC-Cutie

*I need your help ladies, please be on the lookout for the Jori (in patchwork gray/black/pinstripe) in a 10*.  I purchased in an 8 from the Hautelook sale, it fits 'ok', but I want to be able to eat and breathe while wearing it :lolots:

I see a few listed on ebay, but I'd rather get it from a retail store.

*crossing fingers that resident DVF deal finder, *DukePrincess*, can help a sista out**


----------



## phiphi

operation find *DC *a jori is ON!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks Phi....  

I just called Boston and they have it, but if I can locate it locale it would be a DREAM.  I'm going out with 'my man' and wanna look sessy 



phiphi said:


> operation find *DC *a jori is ON!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> *I need your help ladies, please be on the lookout for the Jori (in patchwork gray/black/pinstripe) in a 10*. I purchased in an 8 from the Hautelook sale, it fits 'ok', but I want to be able to eat and breathe while wearing it :lolots:
> 
> I see a few listed on ebay, but I'd rather get it from a retail store.
> 
> *crossing fingers that resident DVF deal finder, *DukePrincess*, can help a sista out**


 
Did you check with Bloomingdales?  It was online a few days ago for around $150...I will also keep looking...


----------



## phiphi

hope you can find it *dc* - i agree - the jori is a sessy dress.


----------



## Dukeprincess

What else did you get from the Hautelook sale, *DC?*

I know you got something so SPILL IT!  


And if you can't find the Jori, buy this instead, because this paired with the Bibis might have your man speaking in tongues...

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/76849


----------



## Greentea

Good luck! The Jori hard to find so I'd take the one from Boston and have it rushed!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> What else did you get from the Hautelook sale, *DC?*
> 
> I know you got something so SPILL IT!
> 
> 
> And if you can't find the Jori, buy this instead, because this paired with the Bibis might have your man speaking in tongues...
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/76849



Holy mother of dress!
 i'm styling this one in my head as I type


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Holy mother of dress!
> i'm styling this one in my head as I type


 
Sexy for Christmas! Do it!
:rockettes:


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> What else did you get from the Hautelook sale, *DC?*
> 
> I know you got something so SPILL IT!
> 
> 
> And if you can't find the Jori, buy this instead, because this paired with the Bibis might have your man speaking in tongues...
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/76849



Tooo funnny......  

You are a true blessing.  I was looking at that dress on another site, but wasn't able to see a view of the back.  But now that you've provided the link, I LOVE IT!

I'm on hold w/Bloomies Chevy Chase.  But ummmm, why did the girl say "We don't carry BVDs"?  WTF I said DVF!  Don't play with me, I'm on the hunt!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Tooo funnny......
> 
> You are a true blessing. I was looking at that dress on another site, but wasn't able to see a view of the back. But now that you've provided the link, I LOVE IT!
> 
> I'm on hold w/Bloomies Chevy Chase. But ummmm, why did the girl say *"We don't carry BVDs"?* WTF I said DVF! Don't play with me, I'm on the hunt!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

OK...  So she was no help at all.  I really hate when SAs don't know their stuff....  So looks like I'll be placing the order w/Boston!  They don't close until 7, so I'll continue my search until 6:55pm!

Thanks for the assistance ladies.

Oh, Duke, I got a leather skirt - that's going to be returned, it sits on my waist in a weird kinda way.   Lunelle blouse - LOVE!  And the Slasher dress - LOVE.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Umm pics please?  Thankyouverymuch.

Oh I love the Lunelle, it is one of my favorite blouses.


----------



## AEGIS

I just got the Brighton Dress. I really love this print and I have been lusting over it for awhile but idk if this dress is the most flattering. It could also be bc I'm kinda fat (going on diet soon) so nothing looks that great.  I think I will keep it. I think it will work great in the winter bc of the black and summer.

fashionfuss.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Diane-von-Furstenberg-Brighton-Chiffon-Dress-1.jpg

grrr...idk how to insert pics on this forum.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ladies, I promise I'll take pics (I'm SO long overdue), but the Aritzia dress twins I have (black and charcoal grey) are INSANE... SO nice on... I'm in love!   I wore the black one out on Friday (had a date) and he just about died.  Haha. 

Duke, I LOVE that dress on you ... best dressed award at the holiday party is going to you!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

fieryfashionist said:


> Ladies, I promise I'll take pics (I'm SO long overdue), but the Aritzia dress twins I have (black and charcoal grey) are INSANE... SO nice on... I'm in love!   I wore the black one out on Friday (had a date) and* he just about died*.  Haha.
> 
> Duke, I LOVE that dress on you ... best dressed award at the holiday party is going to you!!!



Of course he did!  I am sure you looked fabulous!  I am sure he was asking himself how he got so lucky!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here is my loot from the Hautelook sale and last DVF hoorah for awhile..I've been REALLY bad lately, so I am banning myself starting January 1, 2011.  I love the first two, but not really in love with the Dakota, so I think it is going back.

Laura







Revelry






Dakota
(the print on my rear makes it look even wider )


----------



## Greentea

^ the Laura is amazing! I love the fit of the Revelry, too!


----------



## Greentea

AEGIS said:


> I just got the Brighton Dress. I really love this print and I have been lusting over it for awhile but idk if this dress is the most flattering. It could also be bc I'm kinda fat (going on diet soon) so nothing looks that great.  I think I will keep it. I think it will work great in the winter bc of the black and summer.
> 
> fashionfuss.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/Diane-von-Furstenberg-Brighton-Chiffon-Dress-1.jpg
> 
> grrr...idk how to insert pics on this forum.



Really cute dress! This one would be cute with a leather jacket over it and black tights.


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> Here is my loot from the Hautelook sale and last DVF hoorah for awhile..I've been REALLY bad lately, so I am banning myself starting January 1, 2011.  I love the first two, but not really in love with the Dakota, so I think it is going back.
> 
> Laura
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revelry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dakota
> (the print on my rear makes it look even wider )




oh i really like the last one. but i am a big fan of ethnic prints.
the revelry would look great with a skinny belt to conceal that seam


----------



## AEGIS

Greentea said:


> Really cute dress! This one would be cute with a leather jacket over it and black tights.



i think i am going to add a belt too. i need to buy a new one for this dress. i might wear in for my 26th bday dinner/party in May.  i love the idea of the leather jacket. i was thinking this outfit











let's hope these pics worked


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG OMG *AEGIS* where did you find the Tribute MJs?  I've been looking for them in my size and Nordstrom and Saks are sold out.

Thank you *greentea and AEGIS.* I like the print of the Dakota, I just don't like it on my bum!


----------



## Greentea

AEGIS said:


> i think i am going to add a belt too. i need to buy a new one for this dress. i might wear in for my 26th bday dinner/party in May.  i love the idea of the leather jacket. i was thinking this outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let's hope these pics worked


----------



## megt10

Mininana said:


> They had an alphie leather jacket in green at ruelala until today.... Sigh. I wish they had a size 0 it was such a fun color. Anyone owns that jacket?


 I got the jacket in green the last time that they had it for sale on rue la la. I love it. The color is gorgeous and it looks great over dresses. I had seen it on Nordstrom's website for almost 700 and wanted it then but they didn't have my size. So when I saw it for less than 300 I pounced. They still have it on DVF website and it is on sale but not for the price that rue la la was selling it for.


----------



## Greentea

^ great deal. I saw it at my Nordies and would've pounced had I not just bought a Ted Baker leather jacket.


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> OMG OMG *AEGIS* where did you find the Tribute MJs?  I've been looking for them in my size and Nordstrom and Saks are sold out.
> 
> Thank you *greentea and AEGIS.* I like the print of the Dakota, I just don't like it on my bum!



I actually them got from Nordstrom.  What size are you? I returned a 38.5 and a 40 last week (don't ask lol) at Tysons Corner.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - you look great!


----------



## stefvilla

I love all the wrap dresses you guys have posted, I don't have any myself (my butt looks really big when I wear them!) But I'm digging these DVF Grace pumps 
http://www.balharbourshops.com/imag.../Womens Accessories/Diane Von Furstenberg.jpg


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Some DVF styles now 60% off at Saks! *

Thanks *DC.* Did you get your Jori?

*AEGIS*, unfortunately I am a 41 (I think) in YSL.  I am a US 10.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> *Some DVF styles now 60% off at Saks! *
> 
> Thanks *DC.* Did you get your Jori?


 
Somebody say 60% 

Jori is on the delivery truck headed to me today!!!


----------



## Greentea

...hopping over to saks. This could be dangerous!


----------



## Greentea

^ anyone try on or have the Manuat metallic top in gray and black? How is the sizing?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Nope sorry *Greentea.*  Did anyone get anything?


----------



## Greentea

^ I'm contemplating a few things I don't really need, but when has that ever stopped me?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Safi is on Rue LaLa for $99


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> *Some DVF styles now 60% off at Saks! *
> 
> Thanks *DC.* Did you get your Jori?
> 
> *AEGIS*, unfortunately I am a 41 (I think) in YSL.  I am a US 10.




You should try it out. It might work.  The 40 fit me like a 10. I had planned on padding it a lot bc I loved the shoes so much.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Oooh don't enable me *AEGIS.* There is a 40 left on NAP.


----------



## icecreamom

$50 of $250 @ dvf.com. Code: GIFT50. Good until Dec. 31st
Enjoy and don't forget to post modeling pics!


----------



## CurlyHeadedGurl

icecreamom said:


> $50 of $250 @ dvf.com. Code: GIFT50. Good until Dec. 31st
> Enjoy and don't forget to post modeling pics!


 

I received this email too. You can also use in store and there is free shipping on online orders over $250.

http://links.mkt1641.com/servlet/Ma...=MTYxNDM0OTcxNDYS1&j=MjE0MzEzMjA1S0&mt=1&rt=0


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^^Oooh don't enable me *AEGIS.* There is a 40 left on NAP.



go to Nordies and try it out 

I just saw a plum pair and I am trying NOT to buy it


----------



## chloe_chanel

DC ladies: I saw a lot of DVF pieces at Loehmann's at Friendship Heights.

I almost snagged a really cute skirt for $60 (which would've been an additional 30% off w/my discounts), but sadly it was not meant for me (even though I'm only a size 6-8, I'm really hippy).


----------



## Dukeprincess

chloe_chanel said:


> DC ladies: I saw a lot of DVF pieces at Loehmann's at Friendship Heights.
> 
> I almost snagged a really cute skirt for $60 (which would've been an additional 30% off w/my discounts), but sadly it was not meant for me (even though I'm only a size 6-8, I'm really hippy).



Welcome to my world, *chloe.  *Thanks for the heads up, might have to check it out since I am off next week!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Dukeprincess said:


> Welcome to my world, *chloe.  *Thanks for the heads up, might have to check it out since I am off next week!



Duke please! Hehe. You are very tall, athletic looking and don't suffer from the EXTREME pear shape situation that I have. You look great lady!


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> Welcome to my world, *chloe.  *Thanks for the heads up, might have to check it out since I am off next week!



oh i wanted to check them out this week. i will be goooooooing


----------



## DC-Cutie

chloe_chanel said:


> DC ladies: I saw a lot of DVF pieces at Loehmann's at Friendship Heights.
> 
> I almost snagged a really cute skirt for $60 (which would've been an additional 30% off w/my discounts), but sadly it was not meant for me (even though I'm only a size 6-8, I'm really hippy).



Thanks for the heads-up, I'll stop by today.


----------



## megt10

megt10 said:


> I got the jacket in green the last time that they had it for sale on rue la la. I love it. The color is gorgeous and it looks great over dresses. I had seen it on Nordstrom's website for almost 700 and wanted it then but they didn't have my size. So when I saw it for less than 300 I pounced. They still have it on DVF website and it is on sale but not for the price that rue la la was selling it for.


 Hi everyone, this is the alphie jacket that I got from Rue La La. I am getting a few dresses that I bought from Rue during their final sale. They should arrive tonight. When they do I will post pics.


----------



## cheburashka

megt10 said:


> Hi everyone, this is the alphie jacket that I got from Rue La La. I am getting a few dresses that I bought from Rue during their final sale. They should arrive tonight. When they do I will post pics.


 

Oh, I so love it on you ! Very chic and the color of the jacket looks gorgeous with your coloring  !


----------



## Mininana

I love the jacket on you!! I wanted it so badly but the smallest size was a 2... how does yours fit? is it true to size? I'm not familiar with DVF sizing could you be kind enough to compare to other brands?


thanks!

xx


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ooooh *meg!* I  that jacket on you!  So so CUTE!!!


----------



## Jerrica

Aegis i love that dress! i finally saw it in person today and it's so fantastic!


----------



## Jerrica

Dukes all 3 are so perfect!


----------



## Greentea

meg1, love the jacket! It's just perfect on you!


----------



## megt10

Mininana said:


> I love the jacket on you!! I wanted it so badly but the smallest size was a 2... how does yours fit? is it true to size? I'm not familiar with DVF sizing could you be kind enough to compare to other brands?
> 
> 
> thanks!
> 
> xx


I am not really sure if it is tts or not. I took a chance and ordered a 6. I probably could have got a 4 but I have broad shoulders and back. I am 5'6" 108 lbs. 33.5, 24.5, 33. I measured some of my other jackets and the measurements were very close. The DVF was 16.5 across the shoulders, 14.75 mid-back, waist was about 15 but that is higher up since the jacket is cropped at 16". My Mackage is a S/P 15.5/shoulders, 14.5 mid-back, my Balenciaga is a Fr 40 15/shouldrs, 15.75 mid-back. I don't know if that helps or not. They have the jacket on sale online at DVF. You could always order it and send it back if it doesn't work.


----------



## megt10

cheburashka said:


> Oh, I so love it on you ! Very chic and the color of the jacket looks gorgeous with your coloring !


 Thanks, I really love the color, I should have taken a picture with the jacket closed. I think that it looks best that way. It works really well with dresses.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> meg1, love the jacket! It's just perfect on you!


 Thanks so much.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Ooooh *meg!* I  that jacket on you! So so CUTE!!!


 Thanks. I love it and am thinking about getting it in gray as well. Of course I don't need it, but I want it!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Ok, I think this is my favorite dvf dress.  Penna


----------



## phiphi

love the jacket on you *meg*! what a great cut and colour!
great outfit head to toe, *tall*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *Jerrica*! 

I love the Penna on you *talldrink!*


----------



## Greentea

talldrnk, as much as I love DVF, I'm really not that much of a print girl! I use them sparingly in my wardrobe. But your Penna dress is one I'd wear in a heartbeat. Love it with the (leggings?)This is very much my style. Looks like it was made for you!
Fab!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*TallDrnk* - Fabulous, honey!
*Meg* - love the color of the jacket.  nice pop to any outfit

I truly want to tell you gals how thankful I am for this thread.  Because for the longest time I stayed away from DVF because of the prints and the wrap dress (they just didn't work for my body).  However, I have had a change of heart and have made up for lost time.  I'm loving prints and have incorporated a few wrap dresses into my wardrobe!  DVF Sheath type dresses work best for me, but I'm exploring all options from now on. 

Also, thanks for posting deals and assisting with sizing!  You Ladies are the BEST!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

thanks ladies.  
Greentea- those are gap footless tights...hm, i guess they're the same as leggings.  lol.  
I love prints.  I only have 3 solid dvf dresses in my collection.


----------



## Greentea

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3076446?origin=category&resultback=4788

Just got this awhile back (people are complaining about fit, but this fits me like a dream. Unlike any other dress I've ever seen.) I'm wearing it to my in-laws 50th anniversary party.

Anyway, what shoes (color, style..) should I get to wear with this?


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> I truly want to tell you gals how thankful I am for this thread.  Because for the longest time I stayed away from DVF because of the prints and the wrap dress (they just didn't work for my body).  However, I have had a change of heart and have made up for lost time.  I'm loving prints and have incorporated a few wrap dresses into my wardrobe!  DVF Sheath type dresses work best for me, but I'm exploring all options from now on.
> 
> Also, thanks for posting deals and assisting with sizing!  You Ladies are the BEST!



I am glad to hear that *DC!*  I am so glad this thread caught on like it did.  And I love seeing all of you ladies DVF, which gives me ideas too!  (and makes my CC sad, lol). 



Greentea said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3076446?origin=category&resultback=4788
> 
> Just got this awhile back (people are complaining about fit, but this fits me like a dream. Unlike any other dress I've ever seen.) I'm wearing it to my in-laws 50th anniversary party.
> 
> Anyway, what shoes (color, style..) should I get to wear with this?



Do you have any nude pumps?  I think that would look best.


----------



## Greentea

^ I was thinking that, too. I might spring for the Choo Nova nude patent slingbacks. 
I already have some bronze strappy heeled sandals. I was also toying with the idea of a snake print pump..


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> ^ I was thinking that, too. I might spring for the Choo Nova nude patent slingbacks.
> I already have some bronze strappy heeled sandals. I was also toying with the idea of a snake print pump..



Snake print would also be gorgeous.

When is the party?  Please take pics for us!


----------



## Greentea

it's not until the spring. But when the dress went on sale at Saks a few months ago, I pounced!! Pics for sure!


----------



## megt10

talldrnkofwater said:


> Ok, I think this is my favorite dvf dress. Penna


 I love this dress on you. You look great!


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> *TallDrnk* - Fabulous, honey!
> *Meg* - love the color of the jacket. nice pop to any outfit
> 
> I truly want to tell you gals how thankful I am for this thread. Because for the longest time I stayed away from DVF because of the prints and the wrap dress (they just didn't work for my body). However, I have had a change of heart and have made up for lost time. I'm loving prints and have incorporated a few wrap dresses into my wardrobe! DVF Sheath type dresses work best for me, but I'm exploring all options from now on.
> 
> Also, thanks for posting deals and assisting with sizing! You Ladies are the BEST!


 Thanks DC. The jacket works with so many things in my wardrobe. I love color and like adding a pop of it in most outfits.


----------



## Greentea

Did anyone have a DVF Christmas?
My DH got me the gorgeous Zayde sequin sweater jacket (if anyone wants this, it runs big) and the black fur Alcina vest. Both pieces are comfy and stunning and will really perk up my wardrobe. Pics later. Still in my jammies!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Greentea said:


> Did anyone have a DVF Christmas?
> My DH got me the gorgeous Zayde sequin sweater jacket (if anyone wants this, it runs big) and the black fur Alcina vest. Both pieces are comfy and stunning and will really perk up my wardrobe. Pics later. Still in my jammies!



Congratulations, those are lovely pieces.  

No DVF stuff for me, but I received a giftcard for Saks, NMs and Nordies - I will surely find some DVF stuff


----------



## Greentea

Giftcards will definitely work -happy shopping, DC!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *Greentea and DC!*

No DVF for me, but I did get the Bose headphones I wanted 

Merry Christmas ladies! :santawave:


----------



## Mininana

Thanks for the info!! I SO REGRET not getting the ruelala deal it was SUCH A good deal!!! 


the jacket looks lovely and it truly is a nice pop of color!!!


xx


megt10 said:


> I am not really sure if it is tts or not. I took a chance and ordered a 6. I probably could have got a 4 but I have broad shoulders and back. I am 5'6" 108 lbs. 33.5, 24.5, 33. I measured some of my other jackets and the measurements were very close. The DVF was 16.5 across the shoulders, 14.75 mid-back, waist was about 15 but that is higher up since the jacket is cropped at 16". My Mackage is a S/P 15.5/shoulders, 14.5 mid-back, my Balenciaga is a Fr 40 15/shouldrs, 15.75 mid-back. I don't know if that helps or not. They have the jacket on sale online at DVF. You could always order it and send it back if it doesn't work.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Did anyone have a DVF Christmas?
> My DH got me the gorgeous Zayde sequin sweater jacket (if anyone wants this, it runs big) and the black fur Alcina vest. Both pieces are comfy and stunning and will really perk up my wardrobe. Pics later. Still in my jammies!


 Congrats! I can't wait to see pics. My big presents this year were VCA Alhambra 3 station necklace and earrings. I always ask for jewelry because I find it easier to choose my own clothes. With that being said UPS brought my Rue La La order yesterday. I took a chance on their final sale items and I lucked out everything fit and looks good. I got several items among them DVF "Ely" charcoal grey dress, it ran a little big but looks really cute belted. DVF " Chace" green cashmere top. This ran small I normally wear a xs or sm but I bought the medium because that was what they had left and glad I did because it fits perfectly. I got the "Basuto" cherry rose dress. I found it to run tts . I got the "Katerina" pink dress and I love it as well as the "Odelia" black dress. I am not sure what I like the best of the DVF. I was so tired last night that all I wanted to do was make sure that everything fit. Next week I will try to post pics. Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## Mininana

glad to hear u got ur haul and it all fits so wel!! 


I need to stop being a chicken and actually ORDERING from them when they have their final sales hehe


----------



## megt10

Thanks, I was really lucky the things I mentioned were only a part of my haul. I also got a pair of jeans,a BCBG silk wrap top, BCBG black velvet pencil skirt, a Robert Rodriguez skirt and my favorite of all a Roberto Cavalli garden print ruched dress it is so pretty. 
I have found the key to ordering on final sale is to take the size up from what you would normally wear if the item is pricey and then get it tailored for a perfect fit.  With things like the the Ely dress it is big on me I ordered a 4 and usally wear a 2 in dresses depending on the cut. With that dress I think it needs a belt anyway because it is somewhat boxy. I could get it taken in a bit but since I think it feels very casual I will just belt it and wear it with tights and flat boots.


----------



## cheburashka

The new dvf collection is seriously TDF, check out a clealan dress on the DVFs website in navy multiple, it is soooooo gorgeous !


----------



## Greentea

meg, that's great advice about ordering big for final sales!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Has anyone tried the Manette dress?

http://www.shopbop.com/manette-dres...4302023737&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall


----------



## fieryfashionist

Finally got a pic of me in one of my very favorite dresses (have the grey too) - the Arita!   What I'm wearing now to dinner.


----------



## Mininana

look at ur tiny waist!! Gorgeous figure


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, you look amazing *M!*


----------



## Greentea

Fiery  - that's smokin'!!


----------



## phiphi

*fiery* - i knew you'd look fabulous in this dress, but DAYUM!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Fiery- you look fab as usual!


----------



## Greentea

Duke, based on your modeling shots here, I think the Manette would really suit your body type. Pretty color!

I managed to cook almost my full Christmas dinner wearing my new Alcina vest yesterday. It did come off for the last minute rush and sauteing of some things, but it was so comfy, I didn't want to remove it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

We need pics of you in the Alcina *Greentea!*


----------



## Mininana

I'm PRAYING tonight's ruelala will have DVF....  I really want that alphie jacket after seeing it on Meg!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Mininana *- Aww, thank you!   I dunno though, I think it's more that I just have curvy hips that offer that illusion! 

*Duke *- Aww, thanks so much! 

*Greentea* - And this is me after reading that - 

Hi *P*!!  Aww, haha, you're are way too sweet... thank you!!!  

*talldrnk* - Aww, thank you!!   I love your last outfit pic... you look fabulous!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> We need pics of you in the Alcina *Greentea!*



LOL - that would mean I have to actually get dressed today. I'll throw it on. Gosh, I'm so lazy!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Fiery* - shake it, but don't break it!  You look fantastic.  Between your tiny waist, *Duke's* toned arms and *Dezy's* long legs - this thread stays on FIRE!!!!


----------



## Greentea

Here's the Alcina. Terrible pic in my daughter's room (excuse the crazy mess.)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Please *DC* you add your own pizazz to this thread!  I didn't even want to post pics of my Pialla after seeing yours!

*Greentea:* I  the Alcina on you!  Now I want one!!!


----------



## Greentea

...And the Zayde. This is hard to photograph (and I'm awful, besides.)
This is like a big smooshy, comfy wrap of fabulous. The sleeves look too long in the pic but you can double them. This just went on sale but it runs SOO big. This is the size p/xs.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Please *DC* you add your own pizazz to this thread!  I didn't even want to post pics of my Pialla after seeing yours!
> 
> *Greentea:* I  the Alcina on you!  Now I want one!!!



Thanks! It looks so much better on than in the picture. It sheds a bit but I will wear it with dark colors. So soft! Get one!!


----------



## Greentea

...also, it's not nearly as shiny IRL. The flash just pics up the sparkle. It really does work for daytime.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> ...And the Zayde. This is hard to photograph (and I'm awful, besides.)
> This is like a big smooshy, comfy wrap of fabulous. The sleeves look too long in the pic but you can double them. This just went on sale but it runs SOO big. This is the size p/xs.



SOOOOO GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks *Duke*

*GreenTea* - I'm ready to hit 'buy' on the Alcina.  Both pieces look nice on you!

**on bended knee praying that DVF isn't on the Rue LaLa sale this evening**  my wallet is about to run away from me - LOL


----------



## Greentea

Get it, DC! The Alcina is true to size. Mine is a small. I'm a 4/6 in DVF.


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Finally got a pic of me in one of my very favorite dresses (have the grey too) - the Arita!  What I'm wearing now to dinner.


 Awesome, you look fab!


----------



## megt10

Went to the mall this morning and wore my Ely dress that I got from Rue La La. The dress is big and it is kinda boxy but I thought that it looked cute with a wide belt. I may get it tailored, not sure yet.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Wow, you are so tiny *meg!* Can we trade bodies please?


----------



## megt10

Do you really want my linebacker shoulders? Lol. I have been having fun buying new clothes because I just lost 45 lbs. I went on a diet in May and went from a 12 dress to a 2 or a 4, depending on the room in the ribcage and shoulder area.


----------



## Dukeprincess

WHAT?  Umm, I need to be on that diet!  

And I have linebacker shoulders too, that's why I don't really wear strapless items!

NO DVF on Rue La La ladies.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> WHAT?  Umm, I need to be on that diet!



that's what I need, too!!!

Spill it,* MegT*


----------



## talldrnkofwater

megt10 said:


> Do you really want my linebacker shoulders? Lol. I have been having fun buying new clothes because I just lost 45 lbs. I went on a diet in May and went from a 12 dress to a 2 or a 4, depending on the room in the ribcage and shoulder area.



congrats!! i lost 60 lbs from 07-08, since then I've only gained back 10lbs.


----------



## AEGIS

needs to be o Megs diet in 2011 even though my DH would have a conniption if i was a size 2 lol


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> WHAT? Umm, I need to be on that diet!
> 
> And I have linebacker shoulders too, that's why I don't really wear strapless items!
> 
> NO DVF on Rue La La ladies.


 You are right no strapless dresses for me either. I can't do a halter either without looking like a boy in drag, lol. I have a very broad back and no diet in the world is ever going to change that. So I just try and work around it.


----------



## megt10

talldrnkofwater said:


> congrats!! i lost 60 lbs from 07-08, since then I've only gained back 10lbs.


 Congrats to you as well you look great! It is a good feeling isn't it?


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> needs to be o Megs diet in 2011 even though my DH would have a conniption if i was a size 2 lol


 Yeah, I know what you mean. I am smaller than I thought I would be and I keep getting I need to put on a few lbs.


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> that's what I need, too!!!
> 
> Spill it,* MegT*


 Well, I joined Calorie Count.com. It is free to join and basically you just log your food every day. There is no specific diet per se. You figure out how much you want to weigh plug that in and then pick a goal date. Mine was a conference that I was going to in Chicago this past November. Then it tells you approximately how many calories you should consume a day to reach your goal weight by the time specified. You choose what you want to eat log it and the site tells you how many calories you have consumed as well as carbs, fats, saturated fats, etc. It then rates how you ate that day with a letter grade. I found it easy because there wasn't a specific diet that I had to follow. I found with logging my food I started to make better, healthier choices. I found foods that I liked that were easy for me to live with as a change of lifestyle. What worked for me was for breakfast I have instant regular oatmeal made with water and coffee. Snack carrots and a small granny smith apple. Lunch 1/2 a multi grain thin bun with hummus, raw cauliflower, carrots and turkey or soup and fruit. Dinner I had a lot of Buitoni mushroom pasta( I love it!) with 1/4 cup reduced fat cheese and 1/2 pack of steamed vegetables over the top instead of sauce or grilled chicken and veggies. At night I would eat 7 sugar free licorice sticks. 
Ok, probably TMI but that is what worked for me and I lost the weight at least a month before the conference and was rarely hungry. The key is finding what you like that you can really incorporate into your life for the long haul. I need to keep it that way since I have spent a small fortune replacing all of my clothes.


----------



## cheburashka

Meg, congrats on your accomplishment !


I have a question: does anyone have a julian mini dress ? I am debating between size 4 and 6 - I seem to be a 4 in DVF based on all the other things I tried however Nordstrom website says to size up for this one as it runs short. Also maybe size 6 will be longer ?


----------



## Dukeprincess

30% off the Fall Collection on dvf.com


----------



## Greentea

cheburashka said:


> Meg, congrats on your accomplishment !
> 
> 
> I have a question: does anyone have a julian mini dress ? I am debating between size 4 and 6 - I seem to be a 4 in DVF based on all the other things I tried however Nordstrom website says to size up for this one as it runs short. Also maybe size 6 will be longer ?



Ugh - sometimes her sizing can be confusing. I'd try the 6 for this one.


----------



## Greentea

OT, but not really, as we can tie weight loss into fitting into our DVF clothing better...I swear by the "French Women Don't get Fat" book by Mirielle Giuliano. I lost about 15 pounds in a year (slowly, eating butter, cheese, chocolate, pasta, bread, just way less of it!) I didn't have that much to lose although I'm still fighting the last 8 pounds.


----------



## brintee

are you referring to just the new stuff in sale or is there an extra 30%?? 



Dukeprincess said:


> 30% off the Fall Collection on dvf.com


----------



## megt10

cheburashka said:


> Meg, congrats on your accomplishment !
> 
> 
> I have a question: does anyone have a julian mini dress ? I am debating between size 4 and 6 - I seem to be a 4 in DVF based on all the other things I tried however Nordstrom website says to size up for this one as it runs short. Also maybe size 6 will be longer ?


 I find Nordstrom to be pretty accurate when measuring sizing. I went and looked at the dress and it is really pretty. I love wrap dresses, they work for my body type. Where are you thinking of ordering this dress from since Nordstrom only has a size 12? 
When I was at Nordstrom yesterday they didn't have a lot of DVF but I did try on the Georgie Cargo pants. I had thought about ordering them last week. They are cuter on the website than in real life. They run tts I tried the size 0 but the problem with them is that the top pocket placement is not flattering at all. They added about 4 inches to my hips the way the stuck out.


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> are you referring to just the new stuff in sale or is there an extra 30%??



Not sure, I just got an email with 30% off.  But I am not seeing anything with an extra percentage off.


----------



## brintee

Weird...


----------



## megt10

Ok, I spent some time this morning taking pics of my most recent DVF purchases.
The first is the Basuto in a size 4 and fits perfectly. I like the way it looks from the back. It is good for us ladies that don't have much in the trunk.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^You look fabulous!   So slim!!!!   The Basuto is very flattering on you!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, thank you!   I'd KILL for Duke's arms and Dezy's legs, phew! 




DC-Cutie said:


> *Fiery* - shake it, but don't break it!  You look fantastic.  Between your tiny waist, *Duke's* toned arms and *Dezy's* long legs - this thread stays on FIRE!!!!


----------



## cheburashka

megt10 said:


> Ok, I spent some time this morning taking pics of my most recent DVF purchases.
> The first is the Basuto in a size 4 and fits perfectly. I like the way it looks from the back. It is good for us ladies that don't have much in the trunk.


 
Oh my god, I have that same dress in the same size !  We are DVF dress sisters, but you look way more gorgeous  and slender in it that I could ever hope.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Greentea *- You look fab in both pieces!!! 

Aww, thanks so much,* megt10*!


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> ^You look fabulous!  So slim!!!!  The Basuto is very flattering on you!


 Thanks, I really lucked out. My next dress is the Odelia size 4 I think it runs a little small because I am usually a 2 in this style and the 4 fits perfectly. I also paired it with the Alphie leather jacket.


----------



## megt10

cheburashka said:


> Oh my god, I have that same dress in the same size !  We are DVF dress sisters, but you look way more gorgeous and slender in it that I could ever hope.


 You are very kind. I would love to see a pic of your dress!


----------



## megt10

I also got the Katerina in a size 2. I liked the print so I took a chance and fits great. I bought a Givenchy cropped jacket on sale yesterday at Nordstrom which I will pair it with to dress down the outfit. For as much as I love getting really dressed up it just isn't my lifestyle.


----------



## Dukeprincess

You are KILLING me, *meg!* You look amazing woman!


----------



## Dukeprincess

fieryfashionist said:


> Haha, thank you!   I'd KILL for Duke's arms and Dezy's legs, phew!



And I'd kill to look like you in the Arita and *meg *in the Basuto!


----------



## phiphi

*meg* - you look amazing!


----------



## Greentea

Meg - OMG - the Katerina is amazing. They all are!


----------



## Greentea

Hey lovely ladies, advice please...

Since I only have one (I know, shameful...) DVF dress and it's more of a special occasion number, can anyone recommend one or two dress styles and/or fabrics that are more casual, low maintenance and great for travel?
I don't work in an office and have enough evening looks - I need some super chic day dresses that can maybe be paired with opaque tights, the Alcina fur vest and boots for now and could hopefully transition to spring and parts of summer with gladiator sandals. (I live in SoCal, btw.) Dresses that don't look or act too precious or delicate while maybe doing the carpool run?
I have a few DVF silk tops that are very fragile and I only wear them on date nights or out to lunch with friends or something. How's the silk jersey in terms of wear?
I like the 3/4 length shift/tunic styles a lot and of course, the wrap styles...
Thanks in advance!


----------



## cheburashka

Greentea said:


> Hey lovely ladies, advice please...
> 
> Since I only have one (I know, shameful...) DVF dress and it's more of a special occasion number, can anyone recommend one or two dress styles and/or fabrics that are more casual, low maintenance and great for travel?
> I don't work in an office and have enough evening looks - I need some super chic day dresses that can maybe be paired with opaque tights, the Alcina fur vest and boots for now and could hopefully transition to spring and parts of summer with gladiator sandals. (I live in SoCal, btw.) Dresses that don't look or act too precious or delicate while maybe doing the carpool run?
> I have a few DVF silk tops that are very fragile and I only wear them on date nights or out to lunch with friends or something. How's the silk jersey in terms of wear?
> I like the 3/4 length shift/tunic styles a lot and of course, the wrap styles...
> Thanks in advance!



When I was at bloomies last week, they had Jeanne dress in the pattern called vintage hearts - saks has it too. It's from the new resort collection, I tried it on and thought it was the perfect day time no-brainer day time dress. It was silk jersey, so incredibly lightweight and definitely would be good for Socal weather.


----------



## Greentea

Thanks! I love the Jeanne style. I haven't spent too much dressing room time with the dresses and was really curious as to how well the silk jersey does over time.
I'm sure these would be great to throw in a suitcase.
I Wonder how the silk jersey differs from the regular jersey of the standard black or chocolate wrap dresses?


----------



## megt10

Thanks everyone for your nice comments. What can I say the dresses are great and I got lucky.


----------



## little mom

wow...the dress are great. DVF surely know how to make a woman looks beautiful....


----------



## DC-Cutie

ShopBop's DVF sale selection, take an additional 20% off.  Use Code: *20MORE*

http://www.shopbop.com/shop-category-sale/br/v=1/2534374302025763.htm


----------



## Butterfly_77

Hi Greentea

I have around a dozen DvF wraps dresses (Jeanne, Julian, Justin) and I wear them daily in rotation. I found the silk jersey to be quite durable and ideal when traveling or for work with a nice nude pump. 

I have one "regular" black wrap - but this is not made out of silk but rather out of a (quite) heavy polyester material. 

I prefer the silk jersey material - it feels very light and comfy against the skin. I do wash those dresses regularly in the silk/wool cycle and didn't have any color run (always added a color catching sheet, though). 

I'd say, get a dress in the silk jersey material. Either the vintage hearts (but it's quite dark) or wait for the new seasons' dresses to arrive - I'm sure there will be some nice patterns coming in the next couple of weeks 



Greentea said:


> Thanks! I love the Jeanne style. I haven't spent too much dressing room time with the dresses and was really curious as to how well the silk jersey does over time.
> I'm sure these would be great to throw in a suitcase.
> I Wonder how the silk jersey differs from the regular jersey of the standard black or chocolate wrap dresses?


----------



## megt10

little mom said:


> wow...the dress are great. DVF surely know how to make a woman looks beautiful....


 Yes, I agree! That is why we all need to stock up, lol. I have the banker dress coming tomorrow (I think) from net-a-porter.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Hey lovely ladies, advice please...
> 
> Since I only have one (I know, shameful...) DVF dress and it's more of a special occasion number, can anyone recommend one or two dress styles and/or fabrics that are more casual, low maintenance and great for travel?
> I don't work in an office and have enough evening looks - I need some super chic day dresses that can maybe be paired with opaque tights, the Alcina fur vest and boots for now and could hopefully transition to spring and parts of summer with gladiator sandals. (I live in SoCal, btw.) Dresses that don't look or act too precious or delicate while maybe doing the carpool run?
> I have a few DVF silk tops that are very fragile and I only wear them on date nights or out to lunch with friends or something. How's the silk jersey in terms of wear?
> I like the 3/4 length shift/tunic styles a lot and of course, the wrap styles...
> Thanks in advance!


 Hey Greentea, I hope you find some dresses that work for you. Would love recommendations as well. One of the problems that I have with a lot of the dresses that I really love is that they tend to be just a tad short. Where in SoCal do you live?


----------



## dd77

Has anyone seen the blouse version of this print online anywhere? I saw it at Bloomies a while ago, but don't see it on their site. Thanks!

http://www.shopbop.com/tiponi-dress...4302023737&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall


----------



## Greentea

Thanks, everyone! I'll try to find a silk jersey in a pattern that works for me. My faves are animal prints (but subtle ones...) I also like the Emerald Forest pattern.

Meg, I'm in San Diego


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hello fellow DVF lovers. I am torn and I need opinions! I fell in love with the Lexi sweater jacket the moment it came out and patiently waited for it to go on sale (It was $595). Well it basically sold out everywhere and I had forgotten about it, until last week when I stumbled upon 1 left at Neiman's on sale. Total came to $320. 
Hypothetically speaking, if I have no where to wear it any time soon and wont be able to wear it for about 1 year, should I keep it or return it? 


Here is a link to see what it looks like 
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...berg+lexi&hl=en&sa=N&gbv=2&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1


----------



## DC-Cutie

if it's a piece that you really love, I say 'get it'!!!!


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hello fellow DVF lovers. I am torn and I need opinions! I fell in love with the Lexi sweater jacket the moment it came out and patiently waited for it to go on sale (It was $595). Well it basically sold out everywhere and I had forgotten about it, until last week when I stumbled upon 1 left at Neiman's on sale. Total came to $320.
> Hypothetically speaking, if I have no where to wear it any time soon and wont be able to wear it for about 1 year, should I keep it or return it?
> 
> 
> Here is a link to see what it looks like
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...berg+lexi&hl=en&sa=N&gbv=2&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1


 The sweater is really nice looking. I say keep it and find a reason to wear it now.


----------



## megt10

Here is a pic of the "Chace" green cashmere top that I got at Rue La La's final sale. It is a size medium and I think that it runs small as I am usually a petite/small. It is nice and soft and I love the color.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Thanks, everyone! I'll try to find a silk jersey in a pattern that works for me. My faves are animal prints (but subtle ones...) I also like the Emerald Forest pattern.
> 
> Meg, I'm in San Diego


 I love San Diego. I live in the Pomona area.


----------



## Greentea

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hello fellow DVF lovers. I am torn and I need opinions! I fell in love with the Lexi sweater jacket the moment it came out and patiently waited for it to go on sale (It was $595). Well it basically sold out everywhere and I had forgotten about it, until last week when I stumbled upon 1 left at Neiman's on sale. Total came to $320.
> Hypothetically speaking, if I have no where to wear it any time soon and wont be able to wear it for about 1 year, should I keep it or return it?
> 
> 
> Here is a link to see what it looks like
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...berg+lexi&hl=en&sa=N&gbv=2&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1


Good God I love this piece! I saw it at Neimans before Christmas. This is a marquee piece (IMO) from DVF and a steal at $320. The workmanship is amazing! Couldn't you wear this out for dinner with something like jeans and some Loubs or ankle boots? Dress it down a little? You're in LA (we're almost neighbors) and this is totally appropriate for dinner out or a party? It's been chilly lately, too.  Don't let this one get away. You'll regret it!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Here is a pic of the "Chace" green cashmere top that I got at Rue La La's final sale. It is a size medium and I think that it runs small as I am usually a petite/small. It is nice and soft and I love the color.



That kelly green is so pretty with your hair color!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Greentea said:


> Good God I love this piece! I saw it at Neimans before Christmas. This is a marquee piece (IMO) from DVF and a steal at $320. The workmanship is amazing! Couldn't you wear this out for dinner with something like jeans and some Loubs or ankle boots? Dress it down a little? You're in LA (we're almost neighbors) and this is totally appropriate for dinner out or a party? It's been chilly lately, too.  Don't let this one get away. You'll regret it!


 
All of you are right and I KNOW I will regret it if I return it, so I'm keeping it! 

where are you located *greentea? *


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> All of you are right and I KNOW I will regret it if I return it, so I'm keeping it!
> 
> where are you located *greentea? *


 
I am glad you are keeping it. It is hot! I agree with greentea you could easily dress it down a bit and go out to dinner if it ever stops raining.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sooooo sick of this rain! It better stop, my NYE shoes are not rain appropriate!


----------



## Greentea

Right!!! I'm in warm cozy jeggings and tall boots and Burbery raincoat today! I'm dying to wear my new Zayde sequin jacket but can't see that doing to well in this weather. It's supposed to stop tonight. NYE should be fine. I'm in San Diego.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Right!!! I'm in warm cozy jeggings and tall boots and Burbery raincoat today! I'm dying to wear my new Zayde sequin jacket but can't see that doing to well in this weather. It's supposed to stop tonight. NYE should be fine. I'm in San Diego.


 Hey Greentea, I am looking for a new raincoat which Burberry do you have? Does it really keep the rain out? I need one with a hood for walking the dogs, unfortunately for me they will not go out in the backyard and I have been getting soaked this year. I tried on one at Nordstrom at South Coast Plaza the other day but it was way too big and they didn't have a smaller size.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*greentea- *LOVE San Diego, wish I could move there. Been going to La Jolla every summer since I was born with my family

*meg- *I don't know if there's a Nordies Rack near you, but I was there on Sunday and they had Burberry raincoats with hoods. Don't know which styles or prices though.


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *greentea- *LOVE San Diego, wish I could move there. Been going to La Jolla every summer since I was born with my family
> 
> *meg- *I don't know if there's a Nordies Rack near you, but I was there on Sunday and they had Burberry raincoats with hoods. Don't know which styles or prices though.


 
I think there is one in Ontario Mills Mall. I will try and check it out.  I know that there is a Burberry store at Cabazon Outlet. It has been awhile since I have been there. It may be time for a road trip.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh I love that green sweater, *meg!*

I am torn over that jacket, *dezy.* If you love it keep it, I tried it on and it was too busy for me.  (ironic right?  too busy for me )

I received my Dorseta from the Rue final sale and it is gorgeous, I am just too lazy to post pics.


----------



## Greentea

Meg, Speaking of the Burberry in Cabazon, that's where I got the coat I wore today. It's not a true raincoat, just a hip-length mini trench in nylon that packs into a bag. Bought it to take to Europe in June. I also have a Bodmin style Burberry walking coat that keeps the rain out. I think this style is discontinued, though. I highly recommend the B outlet! And it's just down the way from the DVF outlet!
dezy, was in La Jolla walking the dog a couple of days ago. That's my happy place.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DVF Outlet!  

Jealous!


----------



## Greentea

That Dorseta looks very comfy and wearable. Enjoy!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I promise to post pics soon.  I am just too comfy in my yoga pants right now.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Meg, Speaking of the Burberry in Cabazon, that's where I got the coat I wore today. It's not a true raincoat, just a hip-length mini trench in nylon that packs into a bag. Bought it to take to Europe in June. I also have a Bodmin style Burberry walking coat that keeps the rain out. I think this style is discontinued, though. I highly recommend the B outlet! And it's just down the way from the DVF outlet!
> dezy, was in La Jolla walking the dog a couple of days ago. That's my happy place.


 Ok, had no idea that there was a DVF outlet at Cabazon. I will put it on my to do list. Thanks. 
I got my new DVF Banker today from net-porter. I love it. It is the perfect day dress for this dreary weather. I will try and post pics tomorrow. It was the first time that I have ordered from net-a-porter though I have loved looking at their site. I have to say I am impressed. My cc is quaking.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> That kelly green is so pretty with your hair color!


 Thanks. I love the color.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Oooh I love that green sweater, *meg!*
> 
> I am torn over that jacket, *dezy.* If you love it keep it, I tried it on and it was too busy for me. (ironic right? too busy for me )
> 
> I received my Dorseta from the Rue final sale and it is gorgeous, I am just too lazy to post pics.


 Thanks, I really like the sweater. I can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> DVF Outlet!
> 
> Jealous!


 
Cabazon outlet is really a nice outlet mall. It is only about an hour away. I don't get there often but now that I know that they have a DVF store I may become a regular. It has only been in the last few months that I realized that none of my dress fit any longer. So consequently it has only been in the last few months that I have been buying a bunch of new ones. Dukeprincess what part of DC area are you from? I use to live in Fairfax, Va.


----------



## DC-Cutie

somebody say DVF Outlet????  Dammit, the DC area is always left out of the good fashion finds


----------



## phiphi

^^ *DC* canada is left out of lots more! lol. you guys are SO lucky in the US with the selection (and the sales! oh, the sales!!!)


----------



## DC-Cutie

phiphi said:


> ^^ *DC* canada is left out of lots more! lol. you guys are SO lucky in the US with the selection (and the sales! oh, the sales!!!)


 
Well, I'm going to have to convince *Surly and Duke* to make a trip up to NYC to meet up with *Creighbaby* so we can go to the next sample sale.  You should come on down and meet-up with us   That way we ALL can get lucky


----------



## Greentea

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2712801J11&categoryId=DRESSES

How cute is this?


----------



## Greentea

Here's a better photo of the Zayde. Wearing it with R&R jeans, Ted baker gray tunic and Frye tall boots. Love this piece!


----------



## chloe_chanel

^^ I like the way you coordinated the outfit Greentea.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Ladies, I scored an emerald green DVF shift dress for $49 at Bloomies today!  

Will post modeling pics soon.


----------



## Greentea

^ yowza!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*meg:* I live in Arlington, but I work in DC!  That is so cool that you used to live here!

*DC:* I'm saying, can we get a DVF outlet down here? 

I really love that sweater on you *Greentea.* Stop posting pics and enabling me!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Here's a better photo of the Zayde. Wearing it with R&R jeans, Ted baker gray tunic and Frye tall boots. Love this piece!


Love your outfit Greentea! You look casual and chic at the same time. One of my favorite looks.


----------



## megt10

chloe_chanel said:


> Ladies, I scored an emerald green DVF shift dress for $49 at Bloomies today!
> 
> Will post modeling pics soon.


 Can't wait to see your pics. That is an awesome deal, congrats!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> *meg:* I live in Arlington, but I work in DC! That is so cool that you used to live here!
> 
> *DC:* I'm saying, can we get a DVF outlet down here?
> 
> I really love that sweater on you *Greentea.* Stop posting pics and enabling me!


 Love the DC area! I had a great time living there. I don't miss driving in the snow though. The rain here is bad enough.


----------



## AEGIS

i saw this nice dvf dress at loehmanns. i might run to the chevy chase location and see what they have. i have the perfect shoes for the dress


----------



## AEGIS

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hello fellow DVF lovers. I am torn and I need opinions! I fell in love with the Lexi sweater jacket the moment it came out and patiently waited for it to go on sale (It was $595). Well it basically sold out everywhere and I had forgotten about it, until last week when I stumbled upon 1 left at Neiman's on sale. Total came to $320.
> Hypothetically speaking, if I have no where to wear it any time soon and wont be able to wear it for about 1 year, should I keep it or return it?
> 
> 
> Here is a link to see what it looks like
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...berg+lexi&hl=en&sa=N&gbv=2&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1




dear lord that is beautiful


----------



## Greentea

AEGIS said:


> i saw this nice dvf dress at loehmanns. i might run to the chevy chase location and see what they have. i have the perfect shoes for the dress



Hmmm...I need to get to Loehmanns! I never go there but will now that I know they carry DVF!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone want a Bec for $139?
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3107255?origin=category&resultback=1084


----------



## creighbaby

DC-Cutie said:


> Well, I'm going to have to convince *Surly and Duke* to make a trip up to NYC to meet up with *Creighbaby* so we can go to the next sample sale.  You should come on down and meet-up with us   That way we ALL can get lucky


*YES! 
*
I was just in LA for Christmas and I'm trying to convince my sister to come out in June. We were DVF leather ladies (!) on Christmas day: She had on the mcclure skirt that I'd gifted her, and I had on my bolo skirt.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Anyone want a Bec for $139?
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3107255?origin=category&resultback=1084


 Yes I want it, lol. I guess it is a good thing that they don't have my size.


----------



## onebagatime

I've posted this at H forum, but this is my Julian mini. Loved all your action shots, ladies. I love DVF dresses!


----------



## megt10

The dress looks awesome on you! I love the whole outfit.


----------



## Poshly27

Ladies- Bloomies has 'shop against the clock' sale going on today till 4 am..the promo code is 'newyear'..I was able to score the dvf zaina dress for 25% off


----------



## Greentea

Onebag - that is stunning! How tall are you? Trying to gauge how that style would fall on me...


----------



## onebagatime

Thanks, megt10, I was eyeing on the dresss at the beginning of the season but patiently waited it to go on sale at 40% off. 

Greentea, thanks for your compliment. I am a shortie--at 5'2". So Julian mini works on me.


----------



## chloe_chanel

This is the $49 DVF pic I grabbed at Bloomies (sorry for bad quality of photo).

It's the Odelia dress in poison green. Size 4. Love it!


----------



## Greentea

^ hot!
Thanks, Onebag! I'm 5'3" so the mini would be perfect for me, too.


----------



## megt10

chloe_chanel said:


> This is the $49 DVF pic I grabbed at Bloomies (sorry for bad quality of photo).
> 
> It's the Odelia dress in poison green. Size 4. Love it!


 That's a steal on that dress. It looks awesome on you. I have the same dress in black. I love it too.


----------



## AEGIS

chloe_chanel said:


> This is the $49 DVF pic I grabbed at Bloomies (sorry for bad quality of photo).
> 
> It's the Odelia dress in poison green. Size 4. Love it!




too sexy. loves it


----------



## AEGIS

oh i wore my one dress out last night for 5 minutes bc we did not know that king street was closed and we missed our dinner reservations.  i have one inappropriate pic of my boobs up to my chin bc i attempted to wear the dress with my wedding day bustier which has extra padding bc i am small chested and it looked completely crazy. i looked like i had D's rather than my regular B cup.  my DH gave me such a side eye. i had to wear a regular bra and tuck it in like a loony.

*runs to victoriasecret.com*


----------



## Greentea

^ lol!


----------



## chloe_chanel

*Greentea*, *megt10* and *AEGIS*  THANK YOU!  I was wondering if the dress worked on me or if it looked weird on my pear-ish shape. So thanks for reassuring me haha.

DVF sizing is weird for me. I have another DVF that's a 6, one that I'm going to pick up today that's an 8, and this green one is a 4. Normally, I wear size 6 or even 8 in bottoms/jeans, depending on the brand.


----------



## chloe_chanel

AEGIS said:


> oh i wore my one dress out last night for 5 minutes bc we did not know that king street was closed and we missed our dinner reservations.  i have one inappropriate pic of my boobs up to my chin bc i attempted to wear the dress with my wedding day bustier which has extra padding bc i am small chested and it looked completely crazy. i looked like i had D's rather than my regular B cup.  my DH gave me such a side eye. i had to wear a regular bra and tuck it in like a loony.
> 
> *runs to victoriasecret.com*



King Street was CLOSED? That is so weird. But NoVa has TONS of road closures or construction right now, so who knows.

Lol at your DH. Yes go to VS! I wore the miraculous strapless in 34B on NYE, so I would suggest that one since we're the same cup size.


----------



## DC-Cutie

chloe_chanel said:


> King Street was CLOSED? That is so weird. But NoVa has TONS of road closures or construction right now, so who knows.
> 
> Lol at your DH. Yes go to VS! I wore the miraculous strapless in 34B on NYE, so I would suggest that one since we're the same cup size.



King St was closed for First Night celebrations


----------



## chloe_chanel

DC-Cutie said:


> King St was closed for First Night celebrations



Oooh lol. Sorry, I'm a MoCo girl, so I don't know much about NoVa events.


----------



## megt10

chloe_chanel said:


> *Greentea*, *megt10* and *AEGIS*  THANK YOU!  I was wondering if the dress worked on me or if it looked weird on my pear-ish shape. So thanks for reassuring me haha.
> 
> DVF sizing is weird for me. I have another DVF that's a 6, one that I'm going to pick up today that's an 8, and this green one is a 4. Normally, I wear size 6 or even 8 in bottoms/jeans, depending on the brand.


 Not to worry the dress looks great on you! One thing that I have noticed with DVF is that you never know. I am very small on the bottom but have really broad shoulders and back. I wear anywhere from a size 2 to a 6 in her dresses depending on how they are cut. I wear a size 0 pants. I have the same dress in a 4 and it fits me great too.


----------



## chloe_chanel

megt10 said:


> Not to worry the dress looks great on you! One thing that I have noticed with DVF is that you never know. I am very small on the bottom but have really broad shoulders and back. I wear anywhere from a size 2 to a 6 in her dresses depending on how they are cut. I wear a size 0 pants. I have the same dress in a 4 and it fits me great too.



That is weird because you're so tiny/in shape. Lol I guess her measurements are all over the board.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, that dress looks amazing on you *chloe!*


----------



## chloe_chanel

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, that dress looks amazing on you *chloe!*



Thanks Duke!


----------



## megt10

chloe_chanel said:


> That is weird because you're so tiny/in shape. Lol I guess her measurements are all over the board.


 I think that the dress looks better on you because you have more curves. Mine looks best paired with the Alphie jacket because it pulls it in a little and makes me look curvier. Still I couldn't have taken this dress any smaller or I would bust a seam in the back like the incredible hulk, lol.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here's my NYE outfit: DVF Lunelle blouse and Sweetheart pants. (I went to a small house gathering, so no fancy party dress)


----------



## Greentea

That Lunelle is magic! I love that it can work for all seasons.

DVF sizing is crazy-all-over-the-place! It's tough because I'd like to do more online ordering...well, come to think of it, maybe that wouldn't be a good thing.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's my NYE outfit: DVF Lunelle blouse and Sweetheart pants. (I went to a small house gathering, so no fancy party dress)


 That is such a pretty outfit. I love it with the boots.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *greentea and meg!*

The Lunelle is super versatile.  I wore it with a leather jacket on top for a bit of an edgier look.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you so much *greentea and meg!*
> 
> The Lunelle is super versatile. I wore it with a leather jacket on top for a bit of an edgier look.


 Hey would love to see a pic of the jacket. I have become obsessed with leather jackets this past year and have bought a lot of them.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^It is really a leather/fabric jacket from BR that I got years ago. I swear I wear that thing to death. I posted it in a CL thread, let me find the link....

Here I am:
http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-post-your-cl-outfit-pix-here-590818-275.html


----------



## DC-Cutie

Very nice look for NYE, *Duke*!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^It is really a leather/fabric jacket from BR that I got years ago. I swear I wear that thing to death. I posted it in a CL thread, let me find the link....
> 
> Here I am:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/christia...-post-your-cl-outfit-pix-here-590818-275.html


 Love it, didn't think the outfit could get any better but the jacket really gives it a little something extra.


----------



## Dukeprincess

You are such a sweetheart, *meg!*  Thank you!


Attention DVF shoppers...NAP has marked down their DVF 20% more, so go get em! I am banned sadly, unless it is something I _have to have _so I am going to live vicariously through each of you.


----------



## DC-Cutie

noooooo!!!  The bolo skirt I've been stalking is sold out!  

This just isn't my day for DVF.  **puts credit card back in wallet**


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> noooooo!!! The bolo skirt I've been stalking is sold out!
> 
> This just isn't my day for DVF. **puts credit card back in wallet**


 
Never fear, DVF finder Duke is here!  We _will _track it down!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Never fear, DVF finder Duke is here! We _will _track it down!


 
Thank ya!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

What size, there is a 6 left on NAP?

And one 8 left on Shopbop.

http://www.shopbop.com/bolo-skirt-diane-von-furstenberg/vp/v=1/845524441883557.htm


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> What size, there is a 6 left on NAP?
> 
> And one 8 left on Shopbop.
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/bolo-skirt-diane-von-furstenberg/vp/v=1/845524441883557.htm


 
Thank you so much!

I called Shopbop for a pricematch . I'll look for a size 10, too because I seemed to have spread or DVF is cutting her stuff smaller (I prefer to go with the latter).


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh it is totally DVF's fault, I mean your body is hot. 

And NOTE: I should be doing my client's work, instead I am finding DVF skirts while scarfing down lunch.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh it is totally DVF's fault, I mean your body is hot.
> 
> And NOTE: I should be doing my client's work, instead I am finding DVF skirts while scarfing down lunch.


 
Thanks Duke . 
I appreciate it..  your client will never, ever know...  quiet as kept...


 I keep meaning to ask, do you use kettlebells during your workout?


----------



## Dukeprincess

No, I just use the machines at the gym and oddly, carry super heavy things in my hands and arms to build strength.  Nuts, I know, but it works!

Ladies help me to stay on track....I will NOT buy this dress. I will NOT buy this dress.  I will NOT buy this blouse either....

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3117293?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=3730

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3117232?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=4320

OR this skirt...

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3120794?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=4810


----------



## mashanyc

Go to Bloomingdales (in store). they marked down lots of stuff and are presaling with additional 15% off sale and clearance. most Fall/winter merch is ringing up around $60-90. Some incredible deals there.


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> What size, there is a 6 left on NAP?
> 
> And one 8 left on Shopbop.
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/bolo-skirt-diane-von-furstenberg/vp/v=1/845524441883557.htm



that skirt is really cute.


----------



## AEGIS

chloe_chanel said:


> King Street was CLOSED? That is so weird. But NoVa has TONS of road closures or construction right now, so who knows.
> 
> Lol at your DH. Yes go to VS! I wore the miraculous strapless in 34B on NYE, so I would suggest that one since we're the same cup size.




well traffic was closed going in i guess bc there is a lot of foot traffic. so we had to circumvent it.  by the time we got there we smooched in a garage at midnight.  not the most romantic new years lol


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> You are such a sweetheart, *meg!*  Thank you!
> 
> 
> Attention DVF shoppers...NAP has marked down their DVF 20% more, so go get em! I am banned sadly, unless it is something I _have to have _so I am going to live vicariously through each of you.


 Your welcome Dukeprincess, nothing but the truth. 

I saw the NAP this morning. I had to walk away. Haven't checked back yet. I filled my cart to the tune of 1,000 in 5 minutes and thought maybe I should have a cup of coffee, walk the dog and think before doing anything else. Now that I am clearer headed I may pop back in.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Hahahahahaha, awesome.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Never fear, DVF finder Duke is here! We _will _track it down!


 I will help too! Would love to spend someone elses money, lol. Dukeprincess while you are at it. If you see the Financier sweater dress in a small let me know. I should have bought it when Nordstrom still had it.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> No, I just use the machines at the gym and oddly, carry super heavy things in my hands and arms to build strength. Nuts, I know, but it works!
> 
> Ladies help me to stay on track....I will NOT buy this dress. I will NOT buy this dress. I will NOT buy this blouse either....
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3117293?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=3730
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3117232?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=4320
> 
> OR this skirt...
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3120794?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=4810


 
I love that skirt. Way too short for a woman my age though. CC sighs with relief. Love the dress too it reminds me a bit of the Financier.


----------



## megt10

Ok, I really love this but don't need it. What do you ladies think?
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/77338


----------



## Greentea

I love it!


----------



## onebagatime

meg, you "need" it. will be great with your leather jacket! hurry, go grab the size 2 left!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Ok, I really love this but don't need it. What do you ladies think?
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/77338




LOVE it!!!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Ok, I really love this but don't need it. What do you ladies think?
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/77338




really cute.  and you could wear it in the winter too


----------



## megt10

onebagatime said:


> meg, you "need" it. will be great with your leather jacket! hurry, go grab the size 2 left!


Well so much for restraint. I ordered it as well as a Tibi Belize silk tunic and Edun silk skinny cargo pants. I had been looking at those pants for a long time but they didn't have my size. Today they were marked down further and low and behold they had my size. On the up side I only spent 1/2 of what I would have spent this morning. Baby steps Thanks everyone for your input/enabeling!


----------



## megt10

More things I love.
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=S2401166R10&categoryId=SKIRTS
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2421655J11&categoryId=cat260002
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2426861R10&categoryId=cat260002
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=S2455768J11&categoryId=JACKETS
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=prod360002&categoryId=cat20014 - Looking for this in xs. If you see it pm me please


----------



## gipursegal

Wow I love that sweater thing. You can wear that with so much and do different belts and jackets which will make it look completely different! Hope you find your size! Try signing up for Shopittome.com you can choose the designers that you like and they will send you sale items from different sites. 





megt10 said:


> More things I love.
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=S2401166R10&categoryId=SKIRTS
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2421655J11&categoryId=cat260002
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2426861R10&categoryId=cat260002
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=S2455768J11&categoryId=JACKETS
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=prod360002&categoryId=cat20014 - Looking for this in xs. If you see it pm me please


----------



## Greentea

meg - the Mateo is my favorite. Die.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> meg - the Mateo is my favorite. Die.


 Isn't it pretty. I love that color. I also love a dress that you could wear from day to night with a change of shoes and accessories.


----------



## Dukeprincess

PAGING *MEGT*...

Hurry!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3105535?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=6535


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> PAGING *MEGT*...
> 
> Hurry!
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3105535?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=6535


 
I am here, lol. I missed though. I saw it when they had a large but I don't think that would have worked for me. Now it is a moot point as they are sold out. The hunt continues...............


----------



## DC-Cutie

megt10 said:


> I am here, lol. I missed though. I saw it when they had a large but I don't think that would have worked for me. Now it is a moot point as they are sold out. The hunt continues...............


 
keep the link though, it might pop back up.  I looked this morning and it wasn't there.  then reappeared and gone again!  dammit!


----------



## megt10

I will. I stalk Nordstrom on a regular basis. They are my favorite store. I order a lot online and if it doesn't work then I just return it to my local Nordstrom. My local Nordstrom doesn't get a lot of the designers that I like, for that I need to go to South Coast Plaza which is similar to Tyson's Corner.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh no!  I am sorry.  As soon as I saw the small pop up I posted it!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh no! I am sorry. As soon as I saw the small pop up I posted it!


 Oh no way it was a smallOh well, the search continues. I will also send a note to my local Nordstrom SA and see if perhaps she can track one down for me.


----------



## DVFfanatic

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum. I've been collecting DVF for the past 13years. DVF is my go-to designer for work clothes and party dresses.

Here's a pic of me in one of my favorites ... the Darina gown with crochet and beading at the top and then black and yellow daisy print chiffon that ends in a multi-legnth train. I wore this to my best friend's rehearsal dinner in Palm Beach and got so many compliments. Next to me is my handsome beau.

I got the ultimate steal on this dress. It retailed for $795 and I picked it up at the Rue La La final sale this summer for about $170.


----------



## DVFfanatic

Trying to figure out how to post pics here....  

http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc379/DVFfanatic/LandDNoseahorse.png


----------



## Greentea

^ welcome to our happy DVF home! Stunning dress and we hope to see more from you!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Oh no way it was a smallOh well, the search continues. I will also send a note to my local Nordstrom SA and see if perhaps she can track one down for me.



RATS!!!!!! Okay, it's our mission to get you this dress. If I see one locally, it's all yours. I prolly need a medium in it after what Duke Said.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Okay Financier alert! 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D34764%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160

BOLO skirt alert!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D34764%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160

Actually, *Greentea* I ended up getting mine in a small. I bought the medium and the large and found the top part was way too big on me. So I'd rather have it tighter on my hips (which you saw) than showing the twins.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DVFfanatic said:


> Trying to figure out how to post pics here....
> 
> http://i1208.photobucket.com/albums/cc379/DVFfanatic/LandDNoseahorse.png


 
GORGEOUS!  Welcome and can't wait to see more of your lovely pieces!


----------



## Greentea

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3117236?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=2047

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3117293?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=2047

Lookie what I just ordered! The prices! I took my chances with the sizes since I live so close to Nordies (Meg, don't you just love the one at South Coast?)

I ordered a small in the black chiffon dress as it says it runs a little big. I'm normally a small in everything but DVF can be so wierd size-wise. I'm gonna try the 6 in the Ballerina dress as I've heard her wraps are on the small size. If not, back they go.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Okay Financier alert!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D34764%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160
> 
> BOLO skirt alert!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D34764%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160
> 
> Actually, *Greentea* I ended up getting mine in a small. I bought the medium and the large and found the top part was way too big on me. So I'd rather have it tighter on my hips (which you saw) than showing the twins.



Meg - GO!! It's a 2!
Thanks, Duke. I think if the Ballerina gray dress works, that will hold me.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^I wanted that Ballerina dress soooooooooooo badly.  But I am on a self-imposed ban and am trying to be good.  Please post modeling pics!


----------



## Greentea

I'm crossing my fingers on this one! I want to wear it with the Alcina vest. I've been wearing that thing with everything. Definitely a great gift.


----------



## Dukeprincess

It is gorgeous.   Love both the vest and dress!


----------



## creighbaby

DVFfanatic said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum. I've been collecting DVF for the past 13years. DVF is my go-to designer for work clothes and party dresses.
> 
> Here's a pic of me in one of my favorites ... the Darina gown with crochet and beading at the top and then black and yellow daisy print chiffon that ends in a multi-legnth train. I wore this to my best friend's rehearsal dinner in Palm Beach and got so many compliments. Next to me is my handsome beau.
> 
> I got the ultimate steal on this dress. It retailed for $795 and I picked it up at the Rue La La final sale this summer for about $170.



I love that dress and have been waiting -- unsuccessfully -- for it to show up at the sample sale for two seasons.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Okay Financier alert!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D34764%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160
> 
> BOLO skirt alert!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D34764%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160
> 
> Actually, *Greentea* I ended up getting mine in a small. I bought the medium and the large and found the top part was way too big on me. So I'd rather have it tighter on my hips (which you saw) than showing the twins.


 Oh, today just isn't my day. I want to thank you again. Saw the link went directly there ordered, put in cc info hit check out and as it was trying to process it informed me that the small was no longer available. UGH!


----------



## megt10

DVFfanatic said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum. I've been collecting DVF for the past 13years. DVF is my go-to designer for work clothes and party dresses.
> 
> Here's a pic of me in one of my favorites ... the Darina gown with crochet and beading at the top and then black and yellow daisy print chiffon that ends in a multi-legnth train. I wore this to my best friend's rehearsal dinner in Palm Beach and got so many compliments. Next to me is my handsome beau.
> 
> I got the ultimate steal on this dress. It retailed for $795 and I picked it up at the Rue La La final sale this summer for about $170.


 Welcome DVFfanatic. I love the dress, perfect for Palm Beach!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Meg - GO!! It's a 2!
> Thanks, Duke. I think if the Ballerina gray dress works, that will hold me.


 Greentea, I missed it


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> RATS!!!!!! Okay, it's our mission to get you this dress. If I see one locally, it's all yours. I prolly need a medium in it after what Duke Said.


 Thanks, Greentea. If I see a medium I will let you know. I think xs or sm would work for me. UGH. Twice in 1 day and the last time was the best price ever.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3117236?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=2047
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3117293?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=2047
> 
> Lookie what I just ordered! The prices! I took my chances with the sizes since I live so close to Nordies (Meg, don't you just love the one at South Coast?)
> 
> I ordered a small in the black chiffon dress as it says it runs a little big. I'm normally a small in everything but DVF can be so wierd size-wise. I'm gonna try the 6 in the Ballerina dress as I've heard her wraps are on the small size. If not, back they go.


 
Oh Greentea, I love both of those. I can't wait to see pics. They are both things that I would so wear. 
Yes, to South Coast! Of course I was raised in that mall. Well at least that is what I tell people and it is close to the truth. I grew up in Newport Beach and it is where we use to hang out as kids when we weren't at the beach. It has changed a lot since then.


----------



## DVFfanatic

Hi everyone... new member here...

I thought it would be fun if everyone could post a picture of there first DVF.

Mine was a lime green python print spagetti strap dress with rouching throughout the torso. I don't have the style name but it was a classic style back then.

The dress was bought in Spring 2000 and I wore it to my junior prom in high school. 

Attached is a photo of me in the dress.

P.S. I wish I was the same size as I was then today. Back then I wore a 4-6 and now that I eat normally and don't work out four hours a day I'm a curvy 10-12.

Wishlist for 2011: Marin printed wrap dress; Samira Bis Wrap (long) in Tropical Maze; something in the black and white resort stripes; Louboutin Prorata 85 pump in Nude


----------



## DVFfanatic

creighbaby said:


> I love that dress and have been waiting -- unsuccessfully -- for it to show up at the sample sale for two seasons.


 
I was stalking it for a while and never saw it on sale anywhere but that Rue La La final sale for $170 (where I bought it maybe 45 seconds after the sale went live and prayed that the 12 would fit me... since that crochet and chiffon fabric can't be altered).  It fit like a glove!  A couple seasons ago I saw it go maybe 20% off on the DVF website.  Sometimes I see a couple on ebay.  I'm searching for the dress in a 0 for my best friend who really really wants one.


----------



## DVFfanatic

Has anyone tried on the Marin wrap dress ( a loose fitting wrap) that's exclusive to NM this season. Is it TTS?

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000001cat000009cat000059cat7190734cat5890737

It looks like they have the Marin in two solid colors (gray) on the DVF site, but it looks like a roomier print in the Neiman's print


----------



## Greentea

^ Isn't that just stunning?
Can't help you on the style but that print makes me want to go on a cruise or to a summer garden party in the Hamptons.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I don't own my first DVF anymore! 

But it was the Griffith in the cream/brown print.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I don't own my first DVF anymore!
> 
> But it was the Griffith in the cream/brown print.


 
I own mine but it doesn't fit any longer. I can take a pic tomorrow though.


----------



## AEGIS

apparently the bloomies at tysons doesnt sell dvf to my consternation


----------



## chloe_chanel

Ladies, I've gotten my hands on another great DVF buy! I went back to the same Bloomies today in search of more DVF dresses, and came across the Jill top in a size 6. It's a wrap top from her vintage collection. I pre-saled it for a whopping $37!


----------



## Greentea

^ OMG!!! That's one of my favorite prints! Gorgeous! I'm headed to Bloomies today to check it out.
I don't have a pic of me in my first DVF piece (the Thale blouse) but I'll just snap a pic of it soon. 

HUGE sale at Neimans online! Surprising amount of sizes, too!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Greentea said:


> ^ OMG!!! That's one of my favorite prints! Gorgeous! I'm headed to Bloomies today to check it out.
> I don't have a pic of me in my first DVF piece (the Thale blouse) but I'll just snap a pic of it soon.
> 
> HUGE sale at Neimans online! Surprising amount of sizes, too!



Thanks for posting the link to Neimans. Lots of great DVF deals!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Awesome score *chloe!*


----------



## chloe_chanel

Dukeprincess said:


> Awesome score *chloe!*



Thanks .

I never have this luck with the DVF stuff at Loehmann's. It's all either picked over or doesn't look really flattering on me.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Such a great idea! I don't own my first piece anymore, it was a wrap top and skirt set that I found at Off 5th. It was black and dark teal geometric print. 



DVFfanatic said:


> Hi everyone... new member here...
> 
> I thought it would be fun if everyone could post a picture of there first DVF.
> 
> Mine was a lime green python print spagetti strap dress with rouching throughout the torso. I don't have the style name but it was a classic style back then.
> 
> The dress was bought in Spring 2000 and I wore it to my junior prom in high school.
> 
> Attached is a photo of me in the dress.
> 
> P.S. I wish I was the same size as I was then today. Back then I wore a 4-6 and now that I eat normally and don't work out four hours a day I'm a curvy 10-12.
> 
> Wishlist for 2011: Marin printed wrap dress; Samira Bis Wrap (long) in Tropical Maze; something in the black and white resort stripes; Louboutin Prorata 85 pump in Nude


----------



## Greentea

Scored at Bloomies today! Got a dress that I don't know the name of - mini silk number with a wrap neckline so low it nEEEEDs a black cami underneath. Gray, black and camel Paper Cheetah print. Only $80!! From $395! I'll take pics soon. Swamped with the work I should be doing.


----------



## creighbaby

My first DVFs are in my closet upstairs; I got them from the Barneys Warehouse Sale about seven-eight years ago. I had no idea who the designer was, but I got a dress, skirt and a couple of shirts. Jamie Lee Curtis wore the dress in Freaky Friday.


----------



## chloe_chanel

Greentea said:


> Scored at Bloomies today! Got a dress that I don't know the name of - mini silk number with a wrap neckline so low it nEEEEDs a black cami underneath. Gray, black and camel Paper Cheetah print. Only $80!! From $395! I'll take pics soon. Swamped with the work I should be doing.



Awesome!!! Yeah, Bloomies is now the go-to place for nice DVF pieces for a steal right now.


----------



## Greentea

^ 30-40% off sale prices!!


----------



## megt10

chloe_chanel said:


> Ladies, I've gotten my hands on another great DVF buy! I went back to the same Bloomies today in search of more DVF dresses, and came across the Jill top in a size 6. It's a wrap top from her vintage collection. I pre-saled it for a whopping $37!


 Chloe, I love that top. I have been watching a dress on ebay that has a very similar print. Congratulations, it looks so great on you!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Scored at Bloomies today! Got a dress that I don't know the name of - mini silk number with a wrap neckline so low it nEEEEDs a black cami underneath. Gray, black and camel Paper Cheetah print. Only $80!! From $395! I'll take pics soon. Swamped with the work I should be doing.


 Congrats Greentea, I can't wait to see. Tomorrow I am planning on wearing my new DVF Banker dress to Schul. I will take pics as well as of my first DVF dress. I just couldn't get to it today. I wish that there was a Bloomies closer by than SCP. Then again perhaps it is a good thing that there isn't.


----------



## megt10

Here is the link to the dress I have been watching. This seller seems to have a lot of DVF. Looks authentic but then I am no expert. What do you ladies think.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150539555998&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## Greentea

Looks good to me, Meg! DVF animal prints are my fave! That color is so pretty!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Bloomies Chevy Chase had an OK DVF selection with an addtional 30% and 40% off.  Pre-sale in progress for an addtional 15% off starting on the 13th!


----------



## katlun

^thanks for the sale update, going to have to get myself to bloomies


----------



## Dukeprincess

She is legit *meg.* I bought a blouse from her once.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Oooooh, our first DVF piece stories!   My very first dress I bought in '02 I think... a brown/cream printed short sleeved dress!   I still have it... actually never wore it again (not sure why!)... I should try it on and see if it still looks good!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> She is legit *meg.* I bought a blouse from her once.


 Good to know. She has some nice stuff. I found the Financier dress on ebay in xs. I am thinking about it but it is 200.00 which I think is a little pricey for what it is.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Trust me, I know, I paid $158 for mine, but I just _had_ to have it.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Trust me, I know, I paid $158 for mine, but I just _had_ to have it.


Yeah, I know the feeling. I went back to the clearance sale for net-a-porter this morning. Must remember not to shop before 6 am. Bought 3 more dresses none DVF but all very cute so much for baby steps, lol. 

I was going to shul tonight but plans have changed so won't be wearing my Banker for the first time. I will take a pic of it soon. I did pull out my first DVF purchase and photograped on the hanger. It is the Twila in a size 10 and no longer fits me. I bought it when I first started losing weight last year. I saw it on the Nordstrom website and loved it. Prior to that I never paid much attention to DVF. As soon as I put it on I knew that I wanted more DVF. I have since become an addict.


----------



## Dukeprincess

That is a gorgeous dress, *meg.* Love the shade of blue.


----------



## megt10

Yeah and it looked so good on. It made me feel really pretty which is of course the mark of a good dress, lol. The color was the first thing that caught my eye with the dress. I am a sucker for color. Well in the next few days I am going to have to go through my closet and get rid of all my dresses that no longer fit. They are taken up valuable closet space that I need for my ones.


----------



## Greentea

^ meg, can you have them taken in? I lost a few last year and did that to what I could. Such a pretty color!

Meg - the Financier is a piece that I see you (and anyone) reaching for time and time again. I have a similar piece to this by Ted Baker and I wear it to death. Soo, cost per wear, it's almost free!!!??


----------



## AEGIS

DVFfanatic said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum. I've been collecting DVF for the past 13years. DVF is my go-to designer for work clothes and party dresses.
> 
> Here's a pic of me in one of my favorites ... the Darina gown with crochet and beading at the top and then black and yellow daisy print chiffon that ends in a multi-legnth train. I wore this to my best friend's rehearsal dinner in Palm Beach and got so many compliments. Next to me is my handsome beau.
> 
> I got the ultimate steal on this dress. It retailed for $795 and I picked it up at the Rue La La final sale this summer for about $170.




you have beautiful skin


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> ^ meg, can you have them taken in? I lost a few last year and did that to what I could. Such a pretty color!
> 
> Meg - the Financier is a piece that I see you (and anyone) reaching for time and time again. I have a similar piece to this by Ted Baker and I wear it to death. Soo, cost per wear, it's almost free!!!??


I don't think I can get it taken in enough for it to fit correctly. When I started losing weight my tailor took in a bunch of stuff but going down more than 2 sizes things tend to lose their shape. Plus it has some paneling on the sides that I think would make it more difficult.

I do love the Financier. I have some similar dresses/long sweaters and I tend to reach for them on a daily basis. The Ted Baker that you have is it red? I wanted that one and ordered it and got a note from Nordstrom that they couldn't fulfill my order.

BTW love the cost per wear analogy. I use it all the time. I am a huge What Not to Wear fan, lol.


----------



## Greentea

What Not to Wear? "Shut UP!" Me, too! LOL!
My TEd Baker is gray. I live in a gray world.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> What Not to Wear? "Shut UP!" Me, too! LOL!
> My TEd Baker is gray. I live in a gray world.


Shut the front door! Well then I hope you use some pop of color, lol.


----------



## Greentea

LOL - I do. I add Hermes scarves and the occasional colored shoe or bag. But when I do color, it's usually darker or jewel tones that go with black or gray. Or Camel. hehe


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> LOL - I do. I add Hermes scarves and the occasional colored shoe or bag. But when I do color, it's usually darker or jewel tones that go with black or gray. Or Camel. hehe


 Stacy would be so proud! LOL.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I, too,  Stacy.  Did either of you read this month's Marie Claire with an article about Stacy and her younger sister, who is also quite successful (but not in fashion?)

Get the Financier!!! I love mine!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I, too,  Stacy. Did either of you read this month's Marie Claire with an article about Stacy and her younger sister, who is also quite successful (but not in fashion?)
> 
> Get the Financier!!! I love mine!


 
No, but I will look for the article. Thanks for the info.
Still thinking about the Financier. I just have an aversion to paying twice what I could have gotten it for kwim. Plus, I just purchased 3 more dresses from net-a-porter yesterday as well as a Balenciaga Moto Jacket.


----------



## Charmosa

Hi ladies,

Here is my first DVF top and I LOVE it!!!  I just threw it on to take the photo so I would probably change it up when I wear it - i.e. tuck in/add a belt to give more shape (I am rather well endowed).  Believe it or not, this is a size 6 and started with a size 10 and went down from there.  Due to the girls, I haven't been a size 6 top since probably high school!  I'm glad I was able to try it on bc if I ordered it online, I likely would have gone with a 10 or 12 and that was wayyyyy too big (even for me!)!  I was quite surprised to walk out with that size.  I got the top on sale at NM for about $150 at the post Christmas sales.  I'm getting the matching pants and DH is picking them up next week when he's in the states.....  The cavaro pants: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492099453&prp8=t15&bmUID=iRCoBPD

Like CL's I have a feeling this is the start of a bit of an addiction!!  We go to the states again in a few weeks so hope to scope out the dresses.


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Here is my first DVF top and I LOVE it!!! I just threw it on to take the photo so I would probably change it up when I wear it - i.e. tuck in/add a belt to give more shape (I am rather well endowed). Believe it or not, this is a size 6 and started with a size 10 and went down from there. Due to the girls, I haven't been a size 6 top since probably high school! I'm glad I was able to try it on bc if I ordered it online, I likely would have gone with a 10 or 12 and that was wayyyyy too big (even for me!)! I was quite surprised to walk out with that size. I got the top on sale at NM for about $150 at the post Christmas sales. I'm getting the matching pants and DH is picking them up next week when he's in the states..... The cavaro pants: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492099453&prp8=t15&bmUID=iRCoBPD
> 
> Like CL's I have a feeling this is the start of a bit of an addiction!! We go to the states again in a few weeks so hope to scope out the dresses.


 That is a beautiful top and it fits you so nicely. I can't wait to see the whole outfit put together. Such a nice look. 

Yes, it can easily become an addiction. I love DVF clothing and am always on the lookout now for something new.


----------



## Greentea

Charmosa, that is one of my favorite blouses from fall! I didn't get it as I can't justify ANOTHER Dvf blouse when I usually only wear them out to dinner. Just gorgeous!!!
This is a slippery slope...


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> No, but I will look for the article. Thanks for the info.
> Still thinking about the Financier. I just have an aversion to paying twice what I could have gotten it for kwim. Plus, I just purchased 3 more dresses from net-a-porter yesterday as well as a *Balenciaga Moto Jacket.*



WHAT????? I need to sit down. I totally need a moment.



Okay, that's better. I'm so in love with that jacket! Go girl!


----------



## Greentea

Sooo, what is everyone's very favorite DVF piece? 
Mine is the Alcina Vest. I love it so much I'd sleep in it if I could. I thought it would be "sheddy" but that lasted about one day and it's all perfect now. It's like a cozy, chic toss-over-everything security blanket!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> WHAT????? I need to sit down. I totally need a moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that's better. I'm so in love with that jacket! Go girl!


 
Me too, I love a great leather jacket. I will just need a moment when I go to pay the bill, lol.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Sooo, what is everyone's very favorite DVF piece?
> Mine is the Alcina Vest. I love it so much I'd sleep in it if I could. I thought it would be "sheddy" but that lasted about one day and it's all perfect now. It's like a cozy, chic toss-over-everything security blanket!


 I really love my Alphie leather jacket. It looks so perfect over just about any dress. It is light weight, comfortable and adds a pop of color to most of my dresses which tend to be black, grey or cream color. I love all my dresses but I get the most use out of the jacket.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*charmosa:* I love that blouse on you! 

My favorite piece has to be my Jessica in Spring Shadows.  I ADORE this print.


----------



## chloe_chanel

megt10 said:


> Chloe, I love that top. I have been watching a dress on ebay that has a very similar print. Congratulations, it looks so great on you!



Thanks Meg! And did you end up getting the ebay dress?


----------



## megt10

chloe_chanel said:


> Thanks Meg! And did you end up getting the ebay dress?


 Still watching, I am waiting to see how the dresses that I bought from NAP look. The DVF should arrive tomorrow. I am hoping to be around to sign for it. Still thinking about the Financier as well. That auction ends today. I am not real comfortable buying something on ebay that the only pictures are stock photos.


----------



## mashanyc

megt10 said:


> Still watching, I am waiting to see how the dresses that I bought from NAP look. The DVF should arrive tomorrow. I am hoping to be around to sign for it. Still thinking about the Financier as well. That auction ends today. I am not real comfortable buying something on ebay that the only pictures are stock photos.


you can always ask seller for additional pictures. thats what i do


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> you can always ask seller for additional pictures. thats what i do


 I could I guess but I hate asking for photos and then deciding not to buy. I still may do it though. I am wearing a chunky sweater dress today that is so comfy and cozy. It makes me want the dress even more since it is a similar style just more casual.


----------



## mashanyc

Which dress is that? link?


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> Which dress is that? link?


 Here is the link.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350428085748&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mashanyc

megt10 said:


> Here is the link.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350428085748&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


That seller only sells authentic DVF


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> That seller only sells authentic DVF


 
Thanks, that is good to know. It really is great for my lifestyle. I love my fancier dresses but the ones that I live in are the ones that are a lot more casual. I no longer work and so I don't often dress up more than a couple of times a week. I still like to look put together though.


----------



## megt10

Hey everyone, I got the Financier, thanks to everyone for your help! Mashanyc found it for less than the 200.00 I ended up paying 158.00 that includes shipping. I can live with that price even though I saw it for 119.00 but it was gone by the time I got my cc info in. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *meg!* Here's to being Financier twins!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Congrats *meg!* Here's to being Financier twins!


Yeah can't wait. I tried not to get too excited as I wasn't sure that I was going to get it. Now that I have I am really looking forward to it. I didn't buy it when it went on sale at Nordstrom because I thought it was too short for me even with leggings and my SO wasn't overly impressed with the whole sweatshirt look. Since then I have lived in sweater dresses and leggings, so I know that I will wear it a lot. Which as we know means with the cost per wear its almost free! LOL. BTW, I already have a tracking # from the seller so it may even arrive this week.


----------



## megt10

Ok, I finally decided I had better post a couple of pics of The Banker that I got a couple of weeks ago. With the way I have been purchasing I am going to get behind. So here it is The Banker wrap dress size 2, runs tts. It is very comfortable and flattering I think. The shoes are also new I got them from Gilt Charles Jordan.


----------



## Greentea

^ again, one of my favorite looks from fall and quite possibly, my favorite dress I've seen you post. How insanely chic and perfect is this dress on you?!!!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> ^ again, one of my favorite looks from fall and quite possibly, my favorite dress I've seen you post. How insanely chic and perfect is this dress on you?!!!


Thank you Greentea. Did ya notice the pop of color in the shoes? LOL. I think a nice silk scarf would work well with this outfit. I do really like it a lot because it can easily be dressed up or down.


----------



## CurlyHeadedGurl

megt10 said:


> Ok, I finally decided I had better post a couple of pics of The Banker that I got a couple of weeks ago. With the way I have been purchasing I am going to get behind. So here it is The Banker wrap dress size 2, runs tts. It is very comfortable and flattering I think. The shoes are also new I got them from Gilt Charles Jordan.



Meg, you look great in this dress! I wanted to buy it too, but the sleeves were to long on me.


----------



## megt10

CurlyHeadedGurl said:


> Meg, you look great in this dress! I wanted to buy it too, but the sleeves were to long on me.


 Thanks Curly, I can see how the sleeves could be a problem. I have really long limbs and usually have the opposite problem of them being to short. Did you think of getting them shortened?


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Thank you Greentea. Did ya notice the pop of color in the shoes? LOL. I think a nice silk scarf would work well with this outfit. I do really like it a lot because it can easily be dressed up or down.



Yup - my favorite way to do color!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Yup - my favorite way to do color!


 Yeah, thought of you when I put the shoes on. I do like color and pattern but solid black is my favorite color to wear and what I own the most of. It almost always looks timeless.


----------



## mashanyc

Banker looks great on you Megt10!. I got it in leather at the sample sale. cant wait to wear it


----------



## phiphi

the banker looks great on you *meg*! i really like it!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Yeah, thought of you when I put the shoes on. I do like color and pattern but solid black is my favorite color to wear and what I own the most of. It almost always looks timeless.



:okay:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love love LOVE that Banker on you *meg!* And the red shoes just give the outfit that extra umph!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DVF is back on Rue's final sale!

All ladies who wanted the Alpine leather jacket...it is BACK!


----------



## DC-Cutie

wallet saved!  Nothing I 'need' from Rue...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Me either DC.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Me either DC.


 Yeah, I didn't and don't need anything but.................had a credit used it up and then some. Will share later. Late for an appointment.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Love love LOVE that Banker on you *meg!* And the red shoes just give the outfit that extra umph!


 Thanks so much everyone. I bought a silk scarf to wear with the dress today on Rue.


----------



## Greentea

Cool! I'm not even goin' over there. I bought 3 dresses last week! hehe


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*meg- *the banker looks great on you!!!! 

ladies does anyone have any modeling pics of the Financier? *Duke?*


----------



## Dukeprincess

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *meg- *the banker looks great on you!!!!
> 
> ladies does anyone have any modeling pics of the Financier? *Duke?*


 
How did you know I had one! 

Check me out here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/any-diane-von-furstenberg-fans-455520-127.html

Mine is the small (and the bottom is only snug because I have it pulled over my huge rear)


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> Banker looks great on you Megt10!. I got it in leather at the sample sale. cant wait to wear it


 Would love to see a picture of the dress in leather Masha and thank you btw.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> How did you know I had one!
> 
> Check me out here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/any-diane-von-furstenberg-fans-455520-127.html
> 
> Mine is the small (and the bottom is only snug because I have it pulled over my huge rear)


 Duke that dress looks great on you. I am even more excited to get mine now.


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *meg- *the banker looks great on you!!!!
> Thanks so much, it is a good cut for my shape. I am pretty much straight up and down and I think it gives the illusions of more curves than I have. Sad, even when I weighed 45lbs. more I was still pretty much straight up and down just more of it up and down, lol.


----------



## megt10

Ok, I am back. Did anyone beside me buy out DVF on Rue? I bought this, but wait there is more, lol.


----------



## megt10

Ok, here is the rest of the DVF. Fashion show when it arrives. Did I mention that I had a credit? I really need to step away from the computer. Yes I bought the Basuto in black even though I have the red. I did buy the next size down and did I mention that it is a great dress for girls with flat butts?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow *meg!* You are on a roll!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow *meg!* You are on a roll!


 Yeah, good thing I am running out of closet space. Though I do have plans for adding an upstairs closet above my bedroom. I have this cool loft space that would be perfect. If we hadn't just spent 2 years renovating and $$$$$$ I might broach the subject. Well maybe next year for my birthday.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Dukeprincess said:


> How did you know I had one!
> 
> Check me out here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/any-diane-von-furstenberg-fans-455520-127.html
> 
> Mine is the small (and the bottom is only snug because I have it pulled over my huge rear)


 
lol I have a huge rear as well thanks *duke!!!!*



megt10 said:


> dezynrbaglaydee said:
> 
> 
> 
> *meg- *the banker looks great on you!!!!
> Thanks so much, it is a good cut for my shape. I am pretty much straight up and down and I think it gives the illusions of more curves than I have. Sad, even when I weighed 45lbs. more I was still pretty much straight up and down just more of it up and down, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regardless you look fab! and wow what a nice haul you got from Rue lala today!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> lol I have a huge rear as well thanks *duke!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> regardless you look fab! and wow what a nice haul you got from Rue lala today!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again. I hope that it works out. I am pretty safe with the pants and skirt I am worried about the Stirling dress that I bought. I bought it in a size 2 and today received my silk chiffon dress from NAP in a 2 that they said to size down in and it was too small. It fit great everywhere except for the back. I got it zipped but would have been in trouble if I had to move my arms. We had a wardrobe malfunction in the making, lol. So back it goes, it is too bad because it was such a pretty dress.
Click to expand...


----------



## mashanyc

My first DVF item was actually a track suit. Yep. black DVF track suit made for DVF by Reebok. I think i was the only fan of that collaboration. lol That was 2003. My favorite DVF changes daily. Right now its Julina in dragon red and Mini Noelle in Gold armour


----------



## Greentea

Soo, the gray ballerina wrap dress I got on sale from nordies.com was a fashion BUST.  The skirt is not A line enough (too pleaty and poofy, not right for my shape) and the chest opening was just way too low. Sooo, back it goes. Too bad because the fabric is TDF.
Also must exchange the pleated chiffon black (Noelle?) cocktail dress for a medium because I listened to one (wrong) reviewer and not my instincts. Yikes - I can't wrap my head around DVF dress sizing. It's so confusing and inconsistent!! Oh well, I'll put up with it because when you get it right, it's absolutely amazing.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Soo, the gray ballerina wrap dress I got on sale from nordies.com was a fashion BUST.  The skirt is not A line enough (too pleaty and poofy, not right for my shape) and the chest opening was just way too low. Sooo, back it goes. Too bad because the fabric is TDF.
> Also must exchange the pleated chiffon black (Noelle?) cocktail dress for a medium because I listened to one (wrong) reviewer and not my instincts. Yikes - I can't wrap my head around DVF dress sizing. It's so confusing and inconsistent!! Oh well, I'll put up with it because when you get it right, it's absolutely amazing.


 That's too bad Greentea. I really liked that ballerina dress. I agree with the sizing issue. It does make it really hard to know what size to order. I had to send back my dress as well because it was too small even though they said it ran large. I am hoping that the dress I ordered from Rue fits because I ordered the same size as the dress that had to go back and it was a final sale.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sorry it didn't work out *greentea. *I know what you mean about the sizing, I have pieces ranging from Size 2 to Size 8! But like you said, when they fit they are beautiful


----------



## Dukeprincess

Exactly, same here *Greentea*, I have tops ranging from 2-8, and dresses from 6-12.


----------



## Greentea

^ K, I feel better. )
Back to Nordies today to return the stuff. Luckily, I found the black dress in a medium online and ordered it again. It's just such a perfect LBD. This is my last chance with this dress, though.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Someone buy this, it is gorgeous.  The Beluah wrap.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iS7806F


----------



## honeybunch

I just bought this from the Harvey Nichols sale.

http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...ellished-military-jacket.html?colour=CHARCOAL

Gorgeous but I'm terrified to wear it in case I damage the embellishments!


----------



## megt10

honeybunch said:


> I just bought this from the Harvey Nichols sale.
> 
> http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...ellished-military-jacket.html?colour=CHARCOAL
> 
> Gorgeous but I'm terrified to wear it in case I damage the embellishments!


 
I love that jacket! It is such a flattering style. I have a similar jacket that I got at Nordstrom (not DVF) yours is much nicer. Love the detail.


----------



## honeybunch

^^Thank you.  It's really well-made and actually quite heavy!


----------



## AEGIS

honeybunch said:


> I just bought this from the Harvey Nichols sale.
> 
> http://www.harveynichols.com/womens...ellished-military-jacket.html?colour=CHARCOAL
> 
> Gorgeous but I'm terrified to wear it in case I damage the embellishments!




oo that is nifty


----------



## Greentea

honeybunch - get out and rock that gorgeous jacket.  Love, love, love it!


----------



## phiphi

oohh cool jacket honeybunch!
meg.. wowza! great additions!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> oohh cool jacket honeybunch!
> meg.. wowza! great additions!


Thank you. Hope they work out. *BTW, thanks Duke* for prodding me to get the Financier. It arrived today and is awesome. It is so comfy, cozy, casual and cute. I was surprised at how heavy it is. I just love it. Not sure what shoes to wear it with though. I am thinking ankle boots and tights. Pics tomorrow if possible.


----------



## jtstitzer

I recently bought the Pintura silk blouse top, which I LOVE. I was trying it on tonight with the Manaut sweater and when I reach around to put the sweater on the silk top came apart at the seams behind the armpit. Actually the silk basically tore from the seam. I am fuming because I haven't even gotten to wear the top out. And thank goodness this happened at home and not out.

Should I suck it up and have it fixed myself or should I call customer service? I ordered the Pintura blouse directly from a DVF store and I don't think there are any more out there.


----------



## megt10

jtstitzer said:


> I recently bought the Pintura silk blouse top, which I LOVE. I was trying it on tonight with the Manaut sweater and when I reach around to put the sweater on the silk top came apart at the seams behind the armpit. Actually the silk basically tore from the seam. I am fuming because I haven't even gotten to wear the top out. And thank goodness this happened at home and not out.
> 
> Should I suck it up and have it fixed myself or should I call customer service? I ordered the Pintura blouse directly from a DVF store and I don't think there are any more out there.


 Oh, I am sorry to hear that. I guess it depends really on how much you like the shirt. I think it is adorable and would probably just take it to the tailor and have the seam fixed and the rest checked. I had this happen to me once with an expensive skirt that I was wearing (not DVF) for the first time. It was 2 inches down the seam on the side. I was lucky that I too noticed it before leaving the house. I know that it really made me mad as well as late because I then had to figure out once again what to wear.


----------



## AEGIS

i would call customer service.  badily made clothing irks me unless it's something really really cheap.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> i would call customer service. badily made clothing irks me unless it's something really really cheap.


 
I agree.  I'd call customer service, sometimes they will either pick up the tab for the repairs (reimburse you) or have you send it back for repairs.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Thank you. Hope they work out. *BTW, thanks Duke* for prodding me to get the Financier. It arrived today and is awesome. It is so comfy, cozy, casual and cute. I was surprised at how heavy it is. I just love it. Not sure what shoes to wear it with though. I am thinking ankle boots and tights. Pics tomorrow if possible.



This is my kind of look. Yup - do leggings, slim "Audrey Hepburn" type pants, or even skinny jeans. Add a cute ankle bootie. With tights, I'd also do a tall riding boot.


----------



## Greentea

jtstitzer said:


> I recently bought the Pintura silk blouse top, which I LOVE. I was trying it on tonight with the Manaut sweater and when I reach around to put the sweater on the silk top came apart at the seams behind the armpit. Actually the silk basically tore from the seam. I am fuming because I haven't even gotten to wear the top out. And thank goodness this happened at home and not out.
> 
> Should I suck it up and have it fixed myself or should I call customer service? I ordered the Pintura blouse directly from a DVF store and I don't think there are any more out there.



Oh no!! I have this blouse, too (the floral patterned one in gray...) Something like this happened on another DVF silk blouse but it was my fault. By all means, contact the store. Now I will be extra careful with mine. I think the Pintura style is the prettiest blouse she's ever done and it's worth it to me to just be really careful with it. The details...


----------



## Dukeprincess

ITA with the others, send that back to DVF and let them fix it.  I had the same issue with the Chale and it turned out to be defective because others who had this blouse had similar issues. 

I want to see pics of the Financier *meg!*  I wear mine with leggings and OTK boots.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> ITA with the others, send that back to DVF and let them fix it. I had the same issue with the Chale and it turned out to be defective because others who had this blouse had similar issues.
> 
> I want to see pics of the Financier *meg!* I wear mine with leggings and OTK boots.


 Ok, took some pics with both ankle boots and not quite OTK boots. Why don't I have any OTK boots? Hmmm..lol. Anyway. I am wearing the dress today at home with the flat boots, great for walking the dogs etc. and then tonight I am not going to change I am just going to put on different boots, chain hip belt and hopefully my new Balenciaga Marine Moto if it arrives before I have to leave.


----------



## Greentea

YES!! Love it. The belt is perfect with it. Go Meg!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> YES!! Love it. The belt is perfect with it. Go Meg!


 Thanks Greentea. I gotta say I absolutely love this dress. CPW will make it free for sure.


----------



## Greentea

^ don't we love CPW? I've worn the Alcina vest so much (actually wearing it as I type) it's already on it's way to being "free!"


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> ^ don't we love CPW? I've worn the Alcina vest so much (actually wearing it as I type) it's already on it's way to being "free!"


 I love that vest! They actually paired it with the Financier in several of the photos for the dress and it just looked adorable. I may need to hunt it down. CPW=YES, lol........


----------



## Greentea

^ do it. I'll help you find it. You need a size P - Mine is a small.


----------



## miss_chiff

jtstitzer said:


> I recently bought the Pintura silk blouse top, which I LOVE. I was trying it on tonight with the Manaut sweater and when I reach around to put the sweater on the silk top came apart at the seams behind the armpit. Actually the silk basically tore from the seam. I am fuming because I haven't even gotten to wear the top out. And thank goodness this happened at home and not out.
> 
> Should I suck it up and have it fixed myself or should I call customer service? I ordered the Pintura blouse directly from a DVF store and I don't think there are any more out there."
> 
> 
> Last winter I purchased a sheer black (beautiful) DVF online. [shown here:   http://www.caphillstyle.com/storage/_5903743.jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1260415526015.    ]
> Same material is yours. (which is gorgy too).  When it arrived, the shirt was torn seemingly by the cardboard insert. I soooo loved it, went to hunt for it at my nordies. The sa said the ones they had all got torn (from trying on) they pulled them. After that, I gave up.


----------



## BellaShoes

I have been meaning to pop in here for months! I am a long time fan of DVF.. I will be visiting often!


----------



## Greentea

miss_chiff said:


> jtstitzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently bought the Pintura silk blouse top, which I LOVE. I was trying it on tonight with the Manaut sweater and when I reach around to put the sweater on the silk top came apart at the seams behind the armpit. Actually the silk basically tore from the seam. I am fuming because I haven't even gotten to wear the top out. And thank goodness this happened at home and not out.
> 
> Should I suck it up and have it fixed myself or should I call customer service? I ordered the Pintura blouse directly from a DVF store and I don't think there are any more out there."
> 
> 
> Last winter I purchased a sheer black (beautiful) DVF online. [shown here:   http://www.caphillstyle.com/storage/_5903743.jpg?__SQUARESPACE_CACHEVERSION=1260415526015.    ]
> Same material is yours. (which is gorgy too).  When it arrived, the shirt was torn seemingly by the cardboard insert. I soooo loved it, went to hunt for it at my nordies. The sa said the ones they had all got torn (from trying on) they pulled them. After that, I gave up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - that's the Thale blouse I have in teal. It's so beautiful that I had my tailor fix and reinforce it and now I'm so very careful with it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Greentea

BellaShoes said:


> I have been meaning to pop in here for months! I am a long time fan of DVF.. I will be visiting often!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks greentea!

Any word on where to still find the Jori dress in any color, Size 8?


----------



## Greentea

Sangria jori in an 8 at Saks...

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...i_src=14110944&ci_sku=ParentItem0475587793483


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you greentea, what do you think that color looks like IRL though? Looks pretty orange to me...


----------



## Dukeprincess

YAY, I love the Financier on you, *meg!*   Isn't it so comfy?  

*Bella:* The color is orange-ish/coral.  But I find DVF's colors to be less vibrant in person.  HTH!  (except for the Spotted cat print, that one was LOUD).


----------



## BellaShoes

As I thought, I need a little more muted than orange..


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> ^ do it. I'll help you find it. You need a size P - Mine is a small.


Yes, please enable. I do love that jacket. Until then I will have to wear my Moto that came right before I left this evening.


----------



## Dukeprincess

So so cute, *meg!* Work it!


----------



## phiphi

*jtstitzer* - sorry about your blouse!
*meg* - loving the financier on you!
*bella* - hope you can find the jori. it is an amazing dress!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> So so cute, *meg!* Work it!


 Thanks Duke, I love the dress. I have a question do you follow the advice and dry clean yours? It seems to me that it could easily be washed. It isn't the expense of dry cleaning I just think I am going to hate not having it in my closet lol.


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you greentea, what do you think that color looks like IRL though? Looks pretty orange to me...


 Bella love the Jori, it is a very pretty color.


----------



## miss_chiff

"Yes - that's the Thale blouse I have in teal. It's so beautiful that I had my tailor fix and reinforce it and now I'm so very careful with it."

Greentea-
Wow, impressive of the tailor. Tricky material. Never saw it in teal, just blush and black. So pretty.
Did yours split along the front vertical 'inlaid' seem? That's where the cardboard insert ripped it during shipping.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> *jtstitzer* - sorry about your blouse!
> *meg* - loving the financier on you!
> *bella* - hope you can find the jori. it is an amazing dress!


 Thanks Phiphi. If a dress could reflect a lifestyle this one would be what I am all about, lol.


----------



## BellaShoes

Great jacket *Meg*...(and balenciaga!)

Thank you *phiphi*... I am looking!


----------



## Greentea

miss_chiff said:


> "Yes - that's the Thale blouse I have in teal. It's so beautiful that I had my tailor fix and reinforce it and now I'm so very careful with it."
> 
> Greentea-
> Wow, impressive of the tailor. Tricky material. Never saw it in teal, just blush and black. So pretty.
> Did yours split along the front vertical 'inlaid' seem? That's where the cardboard insert ripped it during shipping.



No, mine ripped under the armpit area. I'd tied the bow like a shawl instead of more "forward" and that was the problem.


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> Great jacket *Meg*...(and balenciaga!)
> 
> Thank you *phiphi*... I am looking!


 Thanks Bella. I love Balenciaga. While I have a somewhat well rounded purse collection I have the most bbags and reach for them more often than any other bag. I was wondering what the ladies of DVF reach for when they put on their DVF?


----------



## Greentea

Meg, your bag and jacket -
Hmmm, bags...
When I'm wearing DVF in the evening I usually take my black Chanel 2.55 or Balenciaga Anthracite Giant Hip for more casual places.

For daytime, it varies from everything between a Tod's black Pashmy Luna, maybe a Monogram Speedy or an Hermes tan Kelly or Rouge Shoulder bag.

I'm hoping to score my next Hermes Bolide bag in Europe this summer, which will be my tried and true everyday bag - and I really should NOT be buying more DVF in the meantime. But I can't stop!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Meg, your bag and jacket -
> Hmmm, bags...
> When I'm wearing DVF in the evening I usually take my black Chanel 2.55 or Balenciaga Anthracite Giant Hip for more casual places.
> 
> For daytime, it varies from everything between a Tod's black Pashmy Luna, maybe a Monogram Speedy or an Hermes tan Kelly or Rouge Shoulder bag.
> 
> I'm hoping to score my next Hermes Bolide bag in Europe this summer, which will be my tried and true everyday bag - and I really should NOT be buying more DVF in the meantime. But I can't stop!


 In the evening I usually wear my Lambertson Truex Paxton python clutch black and magenta, my Chanel Sharpei in navy or one of my two Salvatore Ferragamo Mediterrano in white or cornflower blue as these are my smallest bags. Of course it depends on the outfit. I tend to own mostly larger slouchy bags but sometimes you need a small ladylike bag for these outfits.

How exciting going to Europe this summer. I know the feeling of not being able to stop, lol. Well once I cull my closet again I may find a little more room for a few more things.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Bag wise, I usually reach for Chanel (but this is the case regardless of what I'm wearing)!   If I'm going more casual, then Bal it is!


----------



## Charmosa

OMG!  I missed a few days and TONS of action!  Must visit more often!!  I can't believe I missed the sale at final sale at Rue La La...booohoo!  

Meg - the financier and banker are gorgeous!
miss_chiff - sorry to hear about the blouse - it's fabulous!
jtstitzer - that one is fabulous too!  Just get it fixed (but hopefully DVF can do that!)
honeybunch - love the jacket!  Let's see some action pics when you get it!

Thanks ladies for all the  wonderful comments on my blouse.  Here are the pants (with chanel boots!)!!  Cavaro in navy pinstripe.  I will be on the hunt for another pair.  They are sooooo fabulous!  I LOVE them!  I was disappointed they didn't have lining...why $300 pants don't have lining is a bit surprising to me.  They are wool but seem to have some jersey interior or something so are stretchy.  I have to get them hemmed since they are supposed to be capris.  It's a bit disheartening for us short people when you get a pair of pants and they are ankle length!    I'm thinking the leg on the right (which is actually two "rolls" up).  What do you ladies think?  

I wish I could find the Jori in black patchwork.  I'm not sure what size though bc of the girls (probably large-ish and then tailor the waist, etc.).

In terms of bags, I reach for whatever matches the outfit....this one I paired with a berry red (almost purple) burberry.


----------



## Greentea

Those pants are really flattering -now I wish I'd gotten them! I agree - have them tailored and they will be perfect!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*meg:* I dry clean mine with the rest of my work clothes.  But I agree, I live in mine, it is so comfy.  The trendiest sweatshirt I've ever bought! 

As for bags, I don't really carry a bag during the week, except for my workbag (LV Damier Neverfull GM).  However, when going out, it is usually another LV bag (since I am a LV whore.) :shame:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

gorgeous buys ladies!!!! I think I need to find a Financier for myself As for bags, depending on what colors I'm wearing either my Chanel black jumbo, one of my LVs or for more casual looks Rebecca Minkoff.


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> gorgeous buys ladies!!!!* I think I need to find a Financier for myself* As for bags, depending on what colors I'm wearing either my Chanel black jumbo, one of my LVs or for more casual looks Rebecca Minkoff.


 
You should if it is at all your style. I really was hesitant because lets face it, it is a sweatshirt dress a somewhat expensive sweatshirt dress. Boy, I am glad I did. I love it. I promised myself that this winter I wouldn't sit around in sloppy sweats. I did that for almost 2 years while we were renovating. Now I can still be super comfortable but not embarrassed if someone comes to the door.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thanks *meg, *I really think I'd wear it alll the time. As for sizing, would you say it runs big or TTS?


----------



## megt10

I think it runs big in the body but tts at the hips. It is heavyweight material and somewhat stretchy like a sweatshirt. I ordered the petite and it fits nicely but is a little tight in the arms. The material at the arms is lightweight and I had to be careful pulling it on becauase I was afraid it might rip. I don't have big arms. I normally wear a 2 or a 4 dress which is normally a small I think so I guess sizing down one size is good. I think Duke did that as well because the top was too big in her normal size.


----------



## BellaShoes

Need a DVF angel.... 

If anyone is in SAKS (New York, Bal Harbour, Atlanta or Texas) if you see a Jori Dress in any color size 8, please put it on hold for 'Bella' and PM me asap... I cannot get a SA in any Saks to walk over to the sales rack to get it for me...


----------



## megt10

Bella, there is one on ebay right now in a size 8.

http://cgi.ebay.com/DVF-Diane-Von-F...2072?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4155b5f3f8


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you meg! I am attempting to get it at the Saks sale price right now...


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you meg! I am attempting to get it at the Saks sale price right now...


 I looked at Saks and didn't see it on sale, good luck.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Darn!  I saw the Jori Patchwork (wool - pinstripe, black and grey) at Bloomies today, but in a size 12...


----------



## BellaShoes

Blasted Jori! *shaking fist in air!*


----------



## DC-Cutie

BellaShoes said:


> Blasted Jori! *shaking fist in air!*



I know the feeling!  I wanted it so bad, I ended up ordering it from the DVF store in Boston, paid more than I wanted, but you know how that goes sometimes..


----------



## BellaShoes

^I did that with the fluerette dress in pink wing... I actually bought it as full price when it first came out, returned it as I thought it looked like I was wearing a sack.. then saw Dezy on hers and wanted it all over again ush:

Finally found it by calling DVF (showed sold out on site) and they had one size left and it was mine! Bought it back on sale!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I want that dress too  **big ass SIGH**  someday....


----------



## BellaShoes

A sale find for me this season was the Lexi Cardigan... ScoopNYC extra 40% off...

$595 down to $220


----------



## BellaShoes

DC-Cutie said:


> I want that dress too  **big ass SIGH**  someday....



Keep an eye out, as they do pop up every once in a while... size?


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay ladies... Shari at Saks has ONE *size 4 Berry Jory Dress $90.90* GOOOOOO!
Call Shari in Contemporary...404.261.7234


----------



## DC-Cutie

size 4???  Damn skinny bishes


----------



## BellaShoes

:lolots:


----------



## BellaShoes

Alright, going to try a 6 in the Charcoal Grey Jori Dress.. $173.40


----------



## DC-Cutie

BellaShoes said:


> Alright, going to try a 6 in the Charcoal Grey Jori Dress.. $173.40



You're going to love it and with those long legs and Atwoods, you're gonna knock 'em dead


----------



## BellaShoes

I hope it looks good on me.. how does yours fit? Perhaps I will do a search in the thread for modeling pics?


----------



## DC-Cutie

BellaShoes said:


> I hope it looks good on me.. how does yours fit? Perhaps I will do a search in the thread for modeling pics?



It fits great, but I had to go up in size to a 10.  BUT, you know how DVF sizing runs - all over the place.  I'll try to take a pic this evening and post...


----------



## BellaShoes

Crap... What are you in most DVF? My Fluerette is a 6, I am typically a 8 in DVF wrap dresses only because I am a 36D... being that this is not a 'open front', I hope it works.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BellaShoes said:


> Crap... What are you in most DVF? My Fluerette is a 6, I am typically a 8 in DVF wrap dresses only because I am a 36D... being that this is not a 'open front', I hope it works.



I'm between an 8 or a 10, mostly 8s and I'm a 34D.  The Jori was a little tight in the 8, I could have made it work, but I like to breathe when I wear my clothes - LOL


----------



## BellaShoes

*fingers crossed*


----------



## DC-Cutie

anybody secretly hoping that DVF will be on Rue's Styleathon this evening


----------



## Charmosa

OMG!  I would love the Jori too!  I was thinking I would go for a 10 but I'm a 32DD so maybe I should go for the 12 that's on sale then???

DC-Cutie - how much was the one on sale and which bloomies?

Bella - that Lexi is gorgeous!  And the price.... 

The ones on ebay are overpriced!



DC-Cutie said:


> I'm between an 8 or a 10, mostly 8s and I'm a 34D.  The Jori was a little tight in the 8, I could have made it work, but I like to breathe when I wear my clothes - LOL


----------



## Greentea

^ oh yeah!
It's like playing certain Vegas table game whenever you want to purchase a DVF dress in a style you've never tried before...Hmmm...6,...8.....?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Charmosa said:


> OMG!  I would love the Jori too!  I was thinking I would go for a 10 but I'm a 32DD so maybe I should go for the 12 that's on sale then???
> 
> DC-Cutie - how much was the one on sale and which bloomies?
> 
> Bella - that Lexi is gorgeous!  And the price....
> 
> The ones on ebay are overpriced!



Sorry Charmosa, there wasn't a price on it - odd actually.  I saw it at Bloomingdales Tyson's Corner in the Y.E.S department on their 'one of' sale rack (that's what the SA called it)


----------



## Charmosa

I know hey - it's so annoying.  I'm from Canada so no access to any stores to try on.  We are going to Seattle next weekend but not sure if I will find the dress though.

Thanks DC-Cutie.  It looks like they are closed now so I'll call them tomorrow.

Bella - did you find your size?  I'll probably call some Saks tomorrow so can ask for you too.

Does anyone know if the black patchwork is as stretchy as the knit ones (i.e. the color ones).  I'm wondering if I see one of those if they will fit the same as the black patchwork one.  Sorry for all my questions!!!


----------



## phiphi

*charmosa* holt renfrew does carry some DVF so if you get a chance to go there, you can definitely try some styles on in the store.


----------



## Bri 333

Yes Holt Renfrew definitely carries DVF. I bought a wrap dress at the Vancouver location while on vacation there this past October.


----------



## NANI1972

I have been trying to find this dress forever! Wish this was my size! Bec size 4

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%26N%3D186%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## Greentea

^ Nani, it's beautiful. Good luck on the hunt!


----------



## NANI1972

I have been trying to find this dress forever! Wish this was my size! Bec size 4

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...275%26Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## mashanyc

Pinstripe Helen at a great price. 1 of my fav styles this seasons. TTS imo http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D12213%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## mashanyc

if anybody is still looking for Financier sweatshirt/tunic dress in grey i saw XS/P and M at a great price yesterday at Scoop in NYC. this was at 3rd ave and 74th street location. I think they do charge sends. HTHS


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ooooh, I was browsing at work (don't want to be here!) and picked this up!   Now I feel badly, but I'm glad it wasn't your size.   I really do hope you find it in your size. 





NANI1972 said:


> I have been trying to find this dress forever! Wish this was my size! Bec size 4
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...275%26Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## DVFfanatic

BellaShoes said:


> Need a DVF angel....
> 
> If anyone is in SAKS (New York, Bal Harbour, Atlanta or Texas) if you see a Jori Dress in any color size 8, please put it on hold for 'Bella' and PM me asap... I cannot get a SA in any Saks to walk over to the sales rack to get it for me...




Called Saks Bal Harbour (my home base ) for you today at noon

the dress in sz 8 is on hold for you until tomorrow 1/8 night

the color was a mandarin orange and the SA said it was exclusive to Saks

its on hold under the name "bella flowe"

enjoy!  post pics

xoxo
Lisa


----------



## BellaShoes

^OMG!! Is it one of the sale Jori's? I will call now, thank you!


----------



## DVFfanatic

If you are lucky enough to live in a city (like I do ---Miami (coral gables) do you find the selection in the dvf botiques very odd.

The miami one has alot of swim and coverups which is obvious, but it has no real functional dresses for working women.  It seems like everything is made for people who have no job except to stand around on yachts all day.

Also they never carry above a size 6 in my botique.  They'll order bigger for you, but for a CHARGE!!!!!  I would must rather hop on over to bloomies, NM, or nordys


----------



## DVFfanatic

Has anyone met her?  What did you say to her (if anything)?  Were you wearing DVF at the time (was she). 

My closest connection to DIANE his her son Alexandre's long time fiance Ali Kay is from miami and my same age and we were in the same social circle.  So sometimes I can stalk Ali K's facebook pages and see awesome shots like Ali in the green one shoulder dress (Blake Lively wore it in pink on Leno) with her fiance and *****!

If I ever met her, I hope to be in Darina gown!


----------



## DVFfanatic

Can anyone help me find a Bolo skirt size 12 or 14 on sale in the metallic color or the black leather.  This is my last purchase before my ban.


----------



## BellaShoes

BellaShoes said:


> ^OMG!! Is it one of the sale Jori's? I will call now, thank you!


 
Sadly, it is the full price color.. thank you for thinking of me though...


----------



## BellaShoes

My charcoal jori dress shipped from ScoopNYC today... here is hoping the 6 will work


----------



## creighbaby

DVFfanatic said:


> Has anyone met her?  What did you say to her (if anything)?  Were you wearing DVF at the time (was she).
> 
> My closest connection to DIANE his her son Alexandre's long time fiance Ali Kay is from miami and my same age and we were in the same social circle.  So sometimes I can stalk Ali K's facebook pages and see awesome shots like Ali in the green one shoulder dress (Blake Lively wore it in pink on Leno) with her fiance and *****!
> 
> If I ever met her, I hope to be in Darina gown!



I was inches away from her at a work event at the IAC building. She was there with her husband. I had to restrain myself from going over and gushing since it was an event for Barry Diller, not her. Had I been wearing DVF at the time I definitely would have approached her.

She sometimes shows up at her sample sale, but never when i am there. sigh.


----------



## Greentea

DVFfanatic said:


> If you are lucky enough to live in a city (like I do ---Miami (coral gables) do you find the selection in the dvf botiques very odd.
> 
> The miami one has alot of swim and coverups which is obvious, but it has no real functional dresses for working women.  It seems like everything is made for people who have no job except to stand around on yachts all day.
> 
> Also they never carry above a size 6 in my botique.  They'll order bigger for you, but for a CHARGE!!!!!  I would must rather hop on over to bloomies, NM, or nordys



LOL! I ADORE Coral Gables. Have some relatives there. But I get what you mean about the sizes. I live in SOCal and there is always a good range here. They should never charge for a size they don't have!!!


----------



## Greentea

DVFfanatic said:


> Has anyone met her?  What did you say to her (if anything)?  Were you wearing DVF at the time (was she).
> 
> My closest connection to DIANE his her son Alexandre's long time fiance Ali Kay is from miami and my same age and we were in the same social circle.  So sometimes I can stalk Ali K's facebook pages and see awesome shots like Ali in the green one shoulder dress (Blake Lively wore it in pink on Leno) with her fiance and *****!
> 
> If I ever met her, I hope to be in Darina gown!



Didn't but got as close as I could. I just visited her NYC flagship in October and the boutique is on the ground floor of where she works. Was SOO hoping that she'd pop down (as it's rumored she does from time to time) to greet customers. Gorgeous store but my favorite is the one on Melrose in LA. It's huge and looks like a big, luxe Paris apartment.


----------



## creighbaby

DVFfanatic said:


> Can anyone help me find a Bolo skirt size 12 or 14 on sale in the metallic color or the black leather.  This is my last purchase before my ban.



black leather in 12
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=S2037309T10&categoryId=cat270014

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...RFeedBolFSqx4S4U&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=T2QKY


now that jennifer lopez is wearing the bolo in the american idol ads it might be harder to find the skirt. If you can wear a 10, dvf.com has it in metallic. Though, i think the bolo runs small. i have it in a 10 and let's just say it is very secure on my waist.


----------



## juneping

i just got a cashmere cardigan from a sample sale, only $50


----------



## mashanyc

Bloomingdales has Bolo skirt in gold in most sizes in store. its 40% off and today (ends today) additional 15%. NYC lexington avenue has lots, i was just there this morning


----------



## Charmosa

Financier alert!  Size L (8) at NM online for $92........

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3FNo%3D0%26N%3D186%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt

And Nordies in P and S for $159.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...ory&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-_a_xppu7Uk.IzQTM8Vdvvw


----------



## Charmosa

Here's the bolo is 12 with shopbop, not sure if it's cheaper at Bloomies.
http://www.shopbop.com/bolo-skirt-diane-von-furstenberg/vp/v=1/845524441883557.htm

Black leather at Saks in 12:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iSlGDig


----------



## Charmosa

OMG!  WHERE did you get that???  Nice steal!!



juneping said:


> i just got a cashmere cardigan from a sample sale, only $50


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> ^I did that with the fluerette dress in pink wing... I actually bought it as full price when it first came out, returned it as I thought it looked like I was wearing a sack.. then saw Dezy on hers and wanted it all over again ush:
> 
> Finally found it by calling DVF (showed sold out on site) and they had one size left and it was mine! Bought it back on sale!
> 
> sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs178.snc4/38234_418347092720_350554257720_5060501_5431000_n.jpg


 
*bella- *I didn't know you got the fleurette! I love it so much!!!

*meg- *thank you for the sizing info


----------



## Charmosa

Thanks Phiphi and Bri...good to know!  Next time I'm in Vancouver, I'll take a look.  I was so annoyed, we went to Vancouver for New Years and of course I went to go shopping on New Years Day and Holts was closed.  

DC-Cutie - you'll NEVER believe this.....I called your Bloomies and the dress was $68!!!  I'm not kidding!!  And no tax bc there is no Bloomies in Washington state (where I'm getting it shipped to).  I imagine the dress will be a bit big in places but that's fine.  For that price, I'll just spent extra in tailoring.  I had to pay a bit more to try to get it to WA by Fri so my total was $100.70!   Thanks so much for the lead!!!


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *bella- *I didn't know you got the fleurette! I love it so much!!!
> 
> *meg- *thank you for the sizing info


 Anytime. I will be here to enable all, lol. I am expecting my order from Rue tomorrow evening. I will let you all know how it works out. I am glad I wasn't here earlier today for all the sale talk/info. It would have been hard to resist. I am going to try and limit my spending for the next several months. I decided that I really do need a bigger closet and I am meeting with my contractor tomorrow to see what can be done and get an estimate. It isn't just putting the closet in it will involve making a room out of space that I have available over the master bath. So basically a room addition and of course stairs to access that room. If it works I will have a huge closet but no money to fill it up, lol.


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *bella- *I didn't know you got the fleurette! I love it so much!!!



I did!! I bought it once at full price and eventually returned it as I felt like it swallowed me whole... then I saw yours and felt instant regret 

Alas, I found it on a wing and a prayer from DVF online.. paired it with Wolford Twenties (honey) layered with Wolford Satin Touch 20 (cosmetic) and my Vicini tall suede boots and it was divine! You were my muse *Dezy*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*meg- *your closet sounds like it would be divine! Well worth limiting shopping for awhile

*bella- *I'm honored, you are my muse time and time again


----------



## Bri 333

Can't wait to see everyone's sale finds. Modeling pics ladies


----------



## CurlyHeadedGurl

Hi Ladies, I am also looking for the Jori dress in black, size 10. If you happen to come across one, please PM me. Thanks!

So earlier this evening, I called Bloomingdales in Newport Beach searching for the dress and asked the SA did they carry Diane von Furstenberg. She told me that Diane was not there and to call back tomorrow. What! At first I could not speak. I was trying to figure out why I had to call back tomorrow. So, I asked her again and she told me the same thing! Can you believe I had to explain to her that I wasn't looking for a person and that Diane Von Furstenberg was a designer!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

New markdowns at Matches w/a 10% off coupon code: *MFD8930*


----------



## Greentea

CurlyHeadedGurl said:


> Hi Ladies, I am also looking for the Jori dress in black, size 10. If you happen to come across one, please PM me. Thanks!
> 
> So earlier this evening, I called Bloomingdales in Newport Beach searching for the dress and asked the SA did they carry Diane von Furstenberg. She told me that Diane was not there and to call back tomorrow. What! At first I could not speak. I was trying to figure out why I had to call back tomorrow. So, I asked her again and she told me the same thing! Can you believe I had to explain to her that I wasn't looking for a person and that Diane Von Furstenberg was a designer!!


----------



## juneping

Charmosa said:


> OMG!  WHERE did you get that???  Nice steal!!



there's a sample sale store a block away from my office....so i just stopped by once in a while and i found it.


----------



## Charmosa

LOL, that's hilarious!  Yesterday when I called Bloomies in VA, I told the SA that answered the phone that I was looking for a Diane von Furstenberg dress.  I proceeded to tell her what I was looking for.  I could tell (over the phone) she wasn't really getting it so I repeated Diane von Furstenberg about 3 or 4 times.  Finally she went, "oh, DVF?"   Oh well, at least she got it and she said she just started so I thought I better give her a break.

There seem to be a few still lurking around so maybe try online chat with Saks, NM, Bloomies?  I asked my SA at NM if she could find the dress and she couldn't which seemed odd to me.  I really hope mine isn't too big or I can get it altered.  Good luck!

Nani - I love that dress too but haven't seen it for while.  Maybe someone else here knows something.  




CurlyHeadedGurl said:


> Hi Ladies, I am also looking for the Jori dress in black, size 10. If you happen to come across one, please PM me. Thanks!
> 
> So earlier this evening, I called Bloomingdales in Newport Beach searching for the dress and asked the SA did they carry Diane von Furstenberg. She told me that Diane was not there and to call back tomorrow. What! At first I could not speak. I was trying to figure out why I had to call back tomorrow. So, I asked her again and she told me the same thing! Can you believe I had to explain to her that I wasn't looking for a person and that Diane Von Furstenberg was a designer!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

So  you were able to get the Jori?



Charmosa said:


> LOL, that's hilarious! Yesterday when I called Bloomies in VA, I told the SA that answered the phone that I was looking for a Diane von Furstenberg dress. I proceeded to tell her what I was looking for. I could tell (over the phone) she wasn't really getting it so I repeated Diane von Furstenberg about 3 or 4 times. Finally she went, "oh, DVF?"  Oh well, at least she got it and she said she just started so I thought I better give her a break.
> 
> There seem to be a few still lurking around so maybe try online chat with Saks, NM, Bloomies? I asked my SA at NM if she could find the dress and she couldn't which seemed odd to me. I really hope mine isn't too big or I can get it altered. Good luck!
> 
> Nani - I love that dress too but haven't seen it for while. Maybe someone else here knows something.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone want the Zayde Sweater for $238?  Size Medium.

http://www.barneys.com/Zayde-Sequined-Sweater-Jacket/500976311,default,pd.html

Or a Financier Jacket for $229?

http://www.barneys.com/Financier-Coat/500976450,default,pd.html


----------



## Charmosa

Yes - you missed my big homage to you!!  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/any-diane-von-furstenberg-fans-455520-160.html#post17740527

It should be on it's way...hopefully!!    Does anyone know if Bloomies sends tracking info when you do a phone charge?

I need to stop posting to this thread...I'm posting like every 5 minutes!!!  Has it become an obsession yet!!!

I got an email from my SA at NM that they are doing a consolidation sale this weekend (65% off).  She said they got a ton of DVF stuff from Dallas and LA!!  I'll scope it out and let you ladies know if it's any good.  

DVF sighting on Hawaii Five-0 last night.  The Kieran wrap on the lady that was arrested at the airport.  I can't seem to find any pics .  It looks great on her.  I really want the Zaina wrap which is similar but a lighter print.




DC-Cutie said:


> So  you were able to get the Jori?


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Anyone want the Zayde Sweater for $238?  Size Medium.
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Zayde-Sequined-Sweater-Jacket/500976311,default,pd.html
> 
> Or a Financier Jacket for $229?
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Financier-Coat/500976450,default,pd.html



Wow- great prices. Warning - the Zayde runs HUUUUUUUUGE. Even my p/xs is oversized.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Charmosa said:


> Thanks Phiphi and Bri...good to know!  Next time I'm in Vancouver, I'll take a look.  I was so annoyed, we went to Vancouver for New Years and of course I went to go shopping on New Years Day and Holts was closed.
> 
> DC-Cutie - you'll NEVER believe this.....I called your Bloomies and the dress was $68!!!  I'm not kidding!!  And no tax bc there is no Bloomies in Washington state (where I'm getting it shipped to).  I imagine the dress will be a bit big in places but that's fine.  For that price, I'll just spent extra in tailoring.  I had to pay a bit more to try to get it to WA by Fri so my total was $100.70!   Thanks so much for the lead!!!



how ever did I miss this post...  $68 effing dollars????  shut the front door  Glad I could help.  A agree, for that price, you can pay for alterations...


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *meg- your closet sounds like it would be divine! Well worth limiting shopping for awhile*
> 
> *bella- *I'm honored, you are my muse time and time again


 Thanks dezynrbaglaydee, I just met with my contractor and I have given him the go aheadHe can't start until about April which gives me more time to research what I want and obsess. He said that it will add about 400 sq. ft. to my house which is always a bonus. 
I hope that my order from Rue arrives tonight and that it all works because from here on out I am going to need to curtail those impulse purchases. Of course that doesn't mean if I really have thought something through and decide I really need it


----------



## Greentea

^ meg, this closet project is going to be so fun! You should model it after a DVF boutique! hehe


----------



## Greentea

OKay - here's some fun! This is Nine' de la Fressange, super-chic daughter of Ines De la Fressange. I'm so crazy about this look (ironically, she has my exact hair color and type and wavy, layered cut...) and want to recreate it.
She's not wearing DVF here but I think I can find something with the same flavor from the current DVF line and use one of my own long cardis. I have a pile of them in different shades.
Sooo, which dress from DVF would you substitute here to try to get close to this look? THIS is how I want to dress while strolling around Paris in a few months. Must bring a few DVF pieces with me!

Help!


----------



## BellaShoes

Dropped by Saks and Bloomingdales in SF today.. pretty much picked clean of DVF


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> OKay - here's some fun! This is Nine' de la Fressange, super-chic daughter of Ines De la Fressange. I'm so crazy about this look (ironically, she has my exact hair color and type and wavy, layered cut...) and want to recreate it.
> She's not wearing DVF here but I think I can find something with the same flavor from the current DVF line and use one of my own long cardis. I have a pile of them in different shades.
> Sooo, which dress from DVF would you substitute here to try to get close to this look? THIS is how I want to dress while strolling around Paris in a few months. Must bring a few DVF pieces with me!
> 
> Help!



The Bairly Louche dress is a must
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492821465&bmUID=iSqkDDf&ev19=1:8


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> The Bairly Louche dress is a must
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492821465&bmUID=iSqkDDf&ev19=1:8


----------



## Charmosa

Oh, that's a good one. 

 What about the Della?
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D7592152Y10&categoryId=cat20014

I quite like the Reggina:
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2481306J11&categoryId=DRESSES

I really like this one (same pattern as the Reggina) but not sure silk and chiffon would be practical for strolling around Paris but maybe I'm too practical:
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...er_id=282574491208767&bmUID=iSqmXwg&ev19=1:34

Otherwise you can't go wrong with the wraps, bec or my new love Jori!!  For me, I would choose a silk/jersey or wool combo so you don't have to constantly iron.


----------



## Greentea

^ thanks!!
I'm trying to stay away from silk/chiffon and stick with cotton or jersey type things. I'm only taking a 22" bag (will have laundry though," so everything must be practical as well as stylish. Super hard!


----------



## Greentea

...must try the bec and Jori - love.

Considering this...

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...i_src=14110944&ci_sku=ParentItem0475523698803


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> ^ meg, this closet project is going to be so fun! You should model it after a DVF boutique! hehe


 I can't wait. I am going for the boutique feel for sure. I have been scouring the pf and other sites looking for ideas. These are a few of my favorites so far, borrowed from some of the ladies from the pf.

Oh and my Rue order finally arrived at almost 8 this evening. Everything fit and the only alteration needed is the Avaro pants need to be hemmed.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> ...must try the bec and Jori - love.
> 
> Considering this...
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...i_src=14110944&ci_sku=ParentItem0475523698803


 I love that, so cute.


----------



## Charmosa

Yes - fabulous!

Same with the closet meg - that is going to be something!!


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> Yes - fabulous!
> 
> Same with the closet meg - that is going to be something!!


Yes when it is finished I hope that it looks half as good as some of these photos. I really like the idea of modeling it after a DVF Boutique. Does anyone have any pics? I will need to be shopping my closet for quite awhile. 

I will try to post pics of my DVF Rue pics tomorrow. I love the black Basuto and the Stirling, I was worried this would be too small. The Gabie top is a little blousey I probably should have ordered a size down but I think that it will look cute with leggings and a blazer.


----------



## Greentea

Meg - PBC's closet is my fave. TDF!
I'm glad the Rue stuff fit - can't wait to see!
Sometimes she has pics of boutiques on her facebook and website. You're not too far from Melrose. Take a trip up there and check out her boutique there. It looks like a big white/luxe Paris Boudoir!


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG, I would love to wake up every morning to that closet.  Although I'd have some trouble leaving it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sale finds!

Bec in Myrtle, Size 10, $120
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D16379%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160

Slashed Arita, Size 10, $148
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D16379%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160

Revelry in Paper Cheetah, Size 10, $120
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D16379%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow those closets are amazing, I'd be in there for hours! 

can't wait to see your Rue goodies *meg! *


----------



## BellaShoes

Here I am today!

DVF Wrap Top
VS Pencil Skirt
Vicini Boots (Guiseppe Zanotti parent company)
Wolford Quant tights layered with Satin Touch 20


----------



## chloe_chanel

^^ Love it!


----------



## CurlyHeadedGurl

Bella, you look great! I love the way you layered the tights too!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Dukeprincess said:


> Sale finds!
> 
> Bec in Myrtle, Size 10, $120
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D16379%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160
> 
> Slashed Arita, Size 10, $148
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D16379%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160
> 
> Revelry in Paper Cheetah, Size 10, $120
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D16379%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160



I love Revelry, but it's wayyy too big for me.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you chloe and curly!


----------



## BellaShoes

Did you all have a chance to peruse the new arrivals on NAP today?


----------



## creighbaby

^I like the erlina, especially the back. June can't come soon enough.


----------



## Greentea

^ that's stunning!

Bella - love the little surprise of the patterned tights! Gorgeous top.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> OMG, I would love to wake up every morning to that closet. Although I'd have some trouble leaving it!


 Yeah, I am thinking about moving my laptop up there as well. That way I can shop while looking at what I need, lol.


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> Yes - fabulous!
> 
> Same with the closet meg - that is going to be something!!


 I sure hope so. It will be a challenge living through another renovation but it is so easy to picture the end result that it will be worth it.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Meg - PBC's closet is my fave. TDF!
> I'm glad the Rue stuff fit - can't wait to see!
> Sometimes she has pics of boutiques on her facebook and website. You're not too far from Melrose. Take a trip up there and check out her boutique there. It looks like a big white/luxe Paris Boudoir!


 Which one is PBC's closet? I just started searching so that I could email Mark my contractor an idea of what I am looking for. I figured that a picture was worth 1000 words. I am still uncertain as to whether to go custom cabinets or off the self. The space is all angles and the guy who did my kitchen, bath, garage, guest closet I know would do a great job but I am not sure if it would be worth the extra money. Well I have time. Has anyone here done anything like it? Any suggestions?


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> wow those closets are amazing, I'd be in there for hours!
> 
> can't wait to see your Rue goodies *meg! *


 Yeah those closets are amazing. I hope mine turns out half as nice. 
I took pictures today. I didn't bother changing out of my tights so with the black basuto it is hard to really see the dress. First time I wear it I will take more pics. I wouldn't wear it with black tights. I am unsure of how to wear the Gabie top. It is rather volumous. So far this was the best way. I also wouldn't wear the tights with the sterling dress.


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> Here I am today!
> 
> DVF Wrap Top
> VS Pencil Skirt
> Vicini Boots (Guiseppe Zanotti parent company)
> Wolford Quant tights layered with Satin Touch 20


 You look amazing! I love the whole outfit.


----------



## megt10

creighbaby said:


> ^I like the erlina, especially the back. June can't come soon enough.


 OMG I love this. Might have to hunt it down, lol. Wait can't, well maybe.....


----------



## megt10

Ok, more pics. I love the jacket with the skirt. I wasn't sure about the skirt last night but today I really like the whole flirty vibe without being over the top.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you greentea and meg!

Meg, I really like the 1st (brighton print) tunic and your wrap dress!


----------



## BellaShoes

Sadly, my charcoal Jori arrived from ScoopNYC and it is fabulous... but the size 6 is a touch, just a touch too small in the bust... and a final sale :cry:


----------



## DC-Cutie

darn it - sorry to hear it's not fitting properly 

ummm, excuse me - your new avatar is TDF?????


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks DC, I am disappointed as it fits everywhere else...

As for my avatar, :ninja: They are my Atwood Alison, they arrived today.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Which one is PBC's closet? I just started searching so that I could email Mark my contractor an idea of what I am looking for. I figured that a picture was worth 1000 words. I am still uncertain as to whether to go custom cabinets or off the self. The space is all angles and the guy who did my kitchen, bath, garage, guest closet I know would do a great job but I am not sure if it would be worth the extra money. Well I have time. Has anyone here done anything like it? Any suggestions?


PBC's is the closet with the custom leather-look trunk in the middle as an island.


----------



## Greentea

Meg - everything looks like it was made for you! I actually like the leggings with the sterling dress for a more casual option. The Basuto is out of this world!

Bellashoes  - can the dress be altered a little to fit if it's just the bust? The shoes are insanely gorgeous.

Well, I received the Noelle in the black pleated chiffon and I'm on the fence about the length. Maybe it's because my winter legs look SOOO pasty white! LOL!! The size is now perfect, though. It has a jersey layer as a base so it's really comfy.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-noelle-chiffon-minidress/3117236


----------



## BellaShoes

^I don't think so.. It is pretty much a loss, finding a new home and my search continues for an 8


----------



## Greentea

Sorry, Bella.  Her sizing is so hard sometimes.


http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/email...406?productId=D2153075S10&categoryId=cat20014
How do we feel about the styling of this dress with the leggings and shoe? This is the dress I just got for a song at Bloomies last week, although mine is the Paper Cheetah Neutral color, not the more colorful Warm paper cheetah version as shown here. On me, the flowey sleeves are more pronounced (and my chest makes it a must-have to add a black cami underneath!!) With black patent platform pumps,  the dress looks more formal. But I'd like to wear it out to a hip/cool place for dinner tomorrow. Hadn't thought about pairing it with leggings and maybe a caged Gladiator heel? Hmmm...maybe add the Alcina vest or dropped waist silk blazer over it?


----------



## BellaShoes

Lovely dress but I do not like the DVF styling.. I do think if you add a softer legging, perhaps a Wolford Velvet legging with a bootie or pump?


----------



## BellaShoes

Greentea said:


> Sorry, Bella.  Her sizing is so hard sometimes.



I am a pretty solid 8 in most DVF, I tried the 6 as I have not found an 8 on sale...


----------



## Greentea

..I have Wolford thick black tights and some booties that I love - great idea.


----------



## BellaShoes

Any size recommendations on the 'slashed arita' dress? I am an 8 in most DVF... is this one run TTS, small, big?


----------



## BellaShoes

Anyone else notice all the search features are gone?


----------



## Dukeprincess

I think tights and booties with that dress too *Greentea.* Although I am tardy for the party...

I like the Paper Cheetah print.  I have the Warm version in the Revelry.

*Bella:  *Not sure about the Slashed Arita.  I can't wear her wool dresses as I am allergic.  So any dress that isn't lined that is made of wool, I can't wear.  Sucks, because I miss out on tons of cute dresses and sweaters.


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you greentea and meg!
> 
> Meg, I really like the 1st (brighton print) tunic and your wrap dress!


 Thanks Bella, I lucked out because everything that I bought fit and was final sale.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Sorry, Bella.  Her sizing is so hard sometimes.
> 
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/email...406?productId=D2153075S10&categoryId=cat20014
> How do we feel about the styling of this dress with the leggings and shoe? This is the dress I just got for a song at Bloomies last week, although mine is the Paper Cheetah Neutral color, not the more colorful Warm paper cheetah version as shown here. On me, the flowey sleeves are more pronounced (and my chest makes it a must-have to add a black cami underneath!!) With black patent platform pumps, the dress looks more formal. But I'd like to wear it out to a hip/cool place for dinner tomorrow. Hadn't thought about pairing it with leggings and maybe a caged Gladiator heel? Hmmm...maybe add the Alcina vest or dropped waist silk blazer over it?


 Hey Greentea, would love to see pics. I love the dress.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> *Meg - everything looks like it was made for you! I actually like the leggings with the sterling dress for a more casual option. The Basuto is out of this world!*
> 
> Bellashoes - can the dress be altered a little to fit if it's just the bust? The shoes are insanely gorgeous.
> 
> Well, I received the Noelle in the black pleated chiffon and I'm on the fence about the length. Maybe it's because my winter legs look SOOO pasty white! LOL!! The size is now perfect, though. It has a jersey layer as a base so it's really comfy.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-noelle-chiffon-minidress/3117236


Thanks Greentea. I was lucky for sure as DVF sizing is inconsistent. I have the red Basuto in a size 4 and it fits fine but I ordered the black in a 2 and the fit is much better. Still last week I had to send back another size 2 because it was too small. You just never know. Though I have found that all of the skirts and pants in her line that I have tried on run tts.

Would love to see pics of the Noelle on you.


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> Sadly, my charcoal Jori arrived from ScoopNYC and it is fabulous... but the size 6 is a touch, just a touch too small in the bust... and a final sale :cry:


 Bella I am sorry that it didn't work out for you. I hate it when that happens. Could you let it out at all?


----------



## Charmosa

OMG *Meg *- what fabulous purchases, especially the dresses and shirt!!!  Here is some inspiration for you!  I found a couple of pics of the DVF boutique in NYC and a video of the opening of the new boutique in Dubai: 
http://nymag.com/listings/stores/diane_von_furstenberg_the_shop01/
http://www.boutique1.com/index.php/brands/dvf/

You need to make room for the red couch or ottoman! 

I've been to the DVF outlet in Desert Hills and it's not quite like this.

Also, Bluefly has a video of Kimora Lee's closet...I just it was just ok but more ideas for you! http://www.bluefly.com/custom/custom.jsp?promoId=m1671171

*Bella *- LOVE the outfit!!  And the new shoes are TDF!  I'm staying away from new arrivals for the moment.  I promised myself I would pay off my prada gaufre BEFORE I bought anything else.  I've sneaked in a few little purchases!  That Erlina is cute though.  So sorry about the Jori...bummer!  You can't just get a tailor to "add" another "patch" on the side since it's a patchwork design?  If not, I'm sure you'll find another one....there seems to be a few floating around still.

*Greentea *- I agree with the others.  Love the dress but not a fan of the leggings.  Jimmy Choo has some fabulous gladiator heels now.  I REALLY like the Noelle and was contemplating that one as well.  If you are worried about your legs/length, how about some tights?  We need some pics!!


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> *OMG Meg - what fabulous purchases, especially the dresses and shirt!!! Here is some inspiration for you! I found a couple of pics of the DVF boutique in NYC and a video of the opening of the new boutique in Dubai:*
> http://nymag.com/listings/stores/diane_von_furstenberg_the_shop01/
> http://www.boutique1.com/index.php/brands/dvf/
> 
> You need to make room for the red couch or ottoman!
> 
> I've been to the DVF outlet in Desert Hills and it's not quite like this.
> 
> Also, Bluefly has a video of Kimora Lee's closet...I just it was just ok but more ideas for you! http://www.bluefly.com/custom/custom.jsp?promoId=m1671171
> 
> *Bella *- LOVE the outfit!! And the new shoes are TDF! I'm staying away from new arrivals for the moment. I promised myself I would pay off my prada gaufre BEFORE I bought anything else. I've sneaked in a few little purchases! That Erlina is cute though. So sorry about the Jori...bummer! You can't just get a tailor to "add" another "patch" on the side since it's a patchwork design? If not, I'm sure you'll find another one....there seems to be a few floating around still.
> 
> *Greentea *- I agree with the others. Love the dress but not a fan of the leggings. Jimmy Choo has some fabulous gladiator heels now. I REALLY like the Noelle and was contemplating that one as well. If you are worried about your legs/length, how about some tights? We need some pics!!


Wow, thanks Charmosa. I love that couch/chaise in the video. I would love to do the closet without the doors more boutique like. Loved the Dubai boutique. Unfortunately doors are going to be a must. We have 2 cats, I am allergic/hate cat hair as well. One of the cats is a chewer. She has chewed on my bbag, chewed an ankle strap off a new shoe and thinks silk is just a fabulous scratching post. As much as I would love to be able to keep them out of the closet it is a loft space so it will be open from the stairs so there really isn't much I can do to prevent them from coming in. That is why I am going for glass doors on everything.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks charmosa, it is actually a solid charcoal jori dress not the jori patchwork..


----------



## mashanyc

Slashed Arita runs big IMO and is very stretchy. Its v short even on 5'3" moi. HTH


----------



## DC-Cutie

mashanyc said:


> Slashed Arita runs big IMO and is very stretchy. Its v short even on 5'3" moi. HTH


 
very short?  really?  I think *Dez* posted a pic wearing it and she's pretty tall, it looked short but not very short.  I also think *Fiery* posted a pic, again not very short.


----------



## mashanyc

I have it right here. grey sz 2 slashed Arita from shoulder seam to hem is 34". black size 6 i got for my sister (will return) is 35".


----------



## NANI1972

Just bought my first DVF!!! I got this dress for $136 at BG. Does anyone hear have the Brighton dress? I'm hopeing it won't be too short on me.

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...e=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D186%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## Greentea

Sorry, guys, I owe you pics! I promise!!

Today is my b'day and one of my gifts from my DH is this:
http://inside.dvf.com/dvf_magazine/2010/11/22/monday-must-ibiza-sweater/

OMG, the fit is amazing. It's the softest merino cardi I've ever had and I'm a sucker for a well-executed animal print. I'm wearing it now and will have my DD take a pic of me later when the lighting is better. I know DVF puts out this style cardi every season with a different print. LAst year, I think it was green, yellow and brown with a tiger face? Anyway, I almost bought that one but this print suits me better. I highly recommend this piece. I got a size S and it's perfect (usually a 4 or 6 in DVF dresses and blouses.)
Going out tomorrow to celebrate with friends and I'm going to wear the Sabine in Paper Cheetah neutral.
I'll try on the Noelle later with tights and you guys can weigh in.


----------



## Greentea

NANI1972 said:


> Just bought my first DVF!!! I got this dress for $136 at BG. Does anyone hear have the Brighton dress? I'm hopeing it won't be too short on me.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...e=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D186%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds



I ADORE this print! So sassy and fun!


----------



## NANI1972

Thank you Greentea! And..... Happy Birthday!!!artyhat:


----------



## Greentea

^ Thank you!


----------



## NANI1972

NANI1972 said:


> Just bought my first DVF!!! I got this dress for $136 at BG. Does anyone hear have the Brighton dress? I'm hopeing it won't be too short on me.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...e=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D186%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


 

OK, I'm having second thoughts on this dress. I am 38ish, am I too *ahem* mature for this dress? I love the style and print and just had to have it at this price.


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> Just bought my first DVF!!! I got this dress for $136 at BG. Does anyone hear have the Brighton dress? I'm hopeing it won't be too short on me.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...e=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D186%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds



NANI!!! It is so pretty! I bought it a couple months back and although not too short (I am 5'10.5) it was to voluminous on the bottom for me... I returned it to Nordies and all the SA's were swooning over it, great buy!


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> OK, I'm having second thoughts on this dress. I am 38ish, am I too *ahem* mature for this dress? I love the style and print and just had to have it at this price.



Umm, 40 ush:. and again, loved it! Try it first before you make a decision...


----------



## BellaShoes

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GREENTEA!*!! Fabulous cardi!


----------



## mashanyc

39 and I have Brighton dress. Love it. wore it with leather jacket and black lace up boots. its short but so am i. i had to size up. i am norm 0-2 in non wraps 4 in wraps and i took 8 in Brighton to get more length and to fit my 34C bust. it runs very small IMO. I love this dress


----------



## Greentea

NANI1972 said:


> OK, I'm having second thoughts on this dress. I am 38ish, am I too *ahem* mature for this dress? I love the style and print and just had to have it at this price.



Not at all. I'm about your age and would wear it if it was flattering. I love dresses like these with black cropped leather jackets!


----------



## Greentea

Ibiza


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^  And Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Geentea * - *HAPPY BIRTHDAY *and love cardi

DVF Help Me Find, Please - DVF Bolo leather in a size 8 or 10 at Neiman Marcus
Thanks


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Sorry, guys, I owe you pics! I promise!!
> 
> Today is my b'day and one of my gifts from my DH is this:
> http://inside.dvf.com/dvf_magazine/2010/11/22/monday-must-ibiza-sweater/
> 
> OMG, the fit is amazing. It's the softest merino cardi I've ever had and I'm a sucker for a well-executed animal print. I'm wearing it now and will have my DD take a pic of me later when the lighting is better. I know DVF puts out this style cardi every season with a different print. LAst year, I think it was green, yellow and brown with a tiger face? Anyway, I almost bought that one but this print suits me better. I highly recommend this piece. I got a size S and it's perfect (usually a 4 or 6 in DVF dresses and blouses.)
> Going out tomorrow to celebrate with friends and I'm going to wear the Sabine in Paper Cheetah neutral.
> I'll try on the Noelle later with tights and you guys can weigh in.


 HAPPY BIRTHDAY! I hope that you have a wonderful day. I love the sweater and can't wait to see pics of everything you have purchased recently.


----------



## Charmosa

Meg- the glass door option is fabulous!  Very boutique-y!!

Nani - yah!!    That makes up for the Bec doesn't it??    Maybe you can pair them with those sexy little lovelies from your avatar.  In terms of age, if you can pull it off, go for it!!  I couldn't wear that, I'd be all boobs!

Greentea - LOVE LOVE LOVE the cardi!  It is PERFECT on you!  Happy Birthday!!!  Can't wait to see the other ones!!!

DC-Cutie - I'll check in Seattle on the weekend.  Going tomorrow - yippee!!


----------



## megt10

NANI1972 said:


> OK, I'm having second thoughts on this dress. I am 38ish, am I too *ahem* mature for this dress? I love the style and print and just had to have it at this price.


 I love the dress and I am of the opinion if you can rock it you should wear it. I don't consider 38 too mature for this style. If it is too short then pair it with some tights. I couldn't wear this style dress because I am very broad across the back in relation to my size and it would be too short for me. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Greentea

Thanks, ladies!
DC - I'm going out shopping tomorrow. If I see the Bolo in those sizes, I'll let you know!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I found the skirt!!!!  The lovely SA returned my call this evening, the skirt is on it's way


----------



## chloe_chanel

Greentea said:


> Ibiza



That cardi is too cute!  It looks perfect on you.


----------



## Greentea

^ Thanks, chloe!

woohoo for DC-Cutie!!


----------



## creighbaby

DC-Cutie said:


> I found the skirt!!!!  The lovely SA returned my call this evening, the skirt is on it's way



yah, we're skirt twins!


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> I found the skirt!!!! The lovely SA returned my call this evening, the skirt is on it's way


 Congrats! I can't wait to see your pics as well.


----------



## mashanyc

DC-Cutie said:


> I found the skirt!!!!  The lovely SA returned my call this evening, the skirt is on it's way


congrats! how much was the skirt at NM?


----------



## DC-Cutie

mashanyc said:


> congrats! how much was the skirt at NM?


 
i think she told me ~$225 (wish I could have gotten it for $156 from Bergdorf!)


----------



## mashanyc

Thats a good deal IMO. I was ready to pay $400 and i couldnt find my size anywhere. Finally lucked out couple of week ago, online return at Saks and my SA called me. BTWThere were none at BG in any sz. I was just  there on Wednesday.


----------



## Greentea

I'm thinking something like this might be the perfect day-into-evening dress for Paris. 

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...842946&010=T329T&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=T329T

Also considering this:
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2417166R10&categoryId=DRESSES

Anyone have either of these?


----------



## NANI1972

Blue Beetle Bug Dress size 6 $99!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...186%26Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks for the post Nani, hopefully a size 6 chimes in! I'm an 8 in DVF


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats on finding the Bolo, *DC.*  Since I've been on ban, I haven't been scouting out too many DVF deals lately.  I am trying not to buy anymore winter clothes and want to start buying clothes again in March.


----------



## Enigma78

Hi

been a lurker for awhile here, love dvf clothing especially her dresses and wrap tops

Made my 1st purchase of 2011 from Harvey Nichols - should pick this Justin wrap dress in a couple of days from the store.


----------



## NANI1972

The Brighton dress that I purchased at BG is now listed on backorder, which concerns me since this is a sale item and it was the only one available. Now I am wondering if I am going to be getting this dress at all, I already had NM cancel two of my orders yesterday. Has anyone had this experience with merchandise purchases on line before. I am going to be really miffed if I don't get the dress.


----------



## Greentea

^ Nani, that's weird! Hope you get your dress - give them a call?

Enigma, welcome and hope you stay and play. Your dress is so pretty!


----------



## BellaShoes

Pretty dress *enigma*!

Keep us posted *nani*...


----------



## NANI1972

Greentea said:


> ^ Nani, that's weird! Hope you get your dress - give them a call?
> 
> Enigma, welcome and hope you stay and play. Your dress is so pretty!


 
I did call, but really didn't get a answer. Just that it means they are trying to locate more stock of the item, which is odd since it is on sale?


----------



## BellaShoes

Sounds like they may have sold them and stock had not been adjusted. NM operates completely independently from the actual stores. The two do not share inventory. Perhaps the are contacting stores for a direct ship?


----------



## BellaShoes

Greentea said:


> I'm thinking something like this might be the perfect day-into-evening dress for Paris.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...842946&010=T329T&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=T329T
> 
> Also considering this:
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2417166R10&categoryId=DRESSES
> 
> Anyone have either of these?



Either would be lovely and easily transitioned with the right shoes/accessories.


----------



## Dukeprincess

If there are any size 14's, the Brighton is available for $199
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...-dress/3107249?origin=category&resultback=266

Basuto, size 4 (Gorgeous dress, just best if you don't have curves, this one gives you some)
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...-dress/3161964?origin=category&resultback=266


----------



## phiphi

*enigma* - great dress. i love that print!

*dc* - yay!! i'm so happy you found the bolo. now can you please work some of that magic and find me a pair of black suede bibis on sale? 

*greentea* - i'm sorry if you already posted it but when are you going to paris? both dresses are beautiful, but i think the leigh may travel better - the viscose in the phalia would make me pause with wrinkling and such... i really like the ibiza too! happy birthday!

*meg* - you have some really nice new additions. that closet project sounds like lots of fun too!

*duke* - this clothing ban is not fun. can we make an exception soon?


----------



## Dukeprincess

I know, *P*, it sucks, but my savings account rejoices!


----------



## NANI1972

OMG why not my size? Slasher size 6 $106!!!! Hurry!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...e=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D186%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## Greentea

^ it's gone. 

I decided to return the black Noelle as it's not 100% perfect on my body type even though the size is right. I'm trying not to get or keep things just because they are on sale. 

I tried on the Leigh and Phalia dresses and they are great but the fabric in both is quite heavy for Paris in June and I'm just a tad too short waisted for the cut of the Phalia. I DID find this - the Francia:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-francia-dress/3132546?origin=stylenumsearch

 I put it on hold at Nordies (have to go back tomorrow to purchase with a gift card I'd forgotten to bring...) 
This can be an LBD cocktail dress with patent heels to take the place of the Noelle (and the fit, for me, is a zillion times better.) I can also dress it down with Repetto flats or sandals for strolling and shopping on my trip  - or anywhere. It can also be worn in the winter with tights and tall boots and my antracite leather biker jacket. For this piece, I don't care that it's full price. It's one of those "wonder-dresses" and the cost per wear will really even out on this baby. 
I'll post modeling pics tomorrow! Yay - so happy and DVF did it again!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> If there are any size 14's, the Brighton is available for $199
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...-dress/3107249?origin=category&resultback=266
> 
> *Basuto, size 4 (Gorgeous dress, just best if you don't have curves, this one gives you some)*
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...-dress/3161964?origin=category&resultback=266


 Yep, very true. I love it for that reason.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> I'm thinking something like this might be the perfect day-into-evening dress for Paris.
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...842946&010=T329T&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=T329T
> 
> Also considering this:
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2417166R10&categoryId=DRESSES
> 
> Anyone have either of these?


 Greentea, I love the first dress the best but from the pictures it looks like it might be a little dressy for day wear. Of the two I think the second would transition from day to evening a little better. Then again, you will be in Paris.


----------



## megt10

NANI1972 said:


> Blue Beetle Bug Dress size 6 $99!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...186%26Ns%3DMAX_RETAIL_PRICE%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


 I really like this dress. I have been watching them on ebay. Does anyone know how this dress runs?


----------



## megt10

Enigma78 said:


> Hi
> 
> been a lurker for awhile here, love dvf clothing especially her dresses and wrap tops
> 
> Made my 1st purchase of 2011 from Harvey Nichols - should pick this Justin wrap dress in a couple of days from the store.


 Very pretty dress. I love the colors.


----------



## megt10

NANI1972 said:


> The Brighton dress that I purchased at BG is now listed on backorder, which concerns me since this is a sale item and it was the only one available. Now I am wondering if I am going to be getting this dress at all, I already had NM cancel two of my orders yesterday. Has anyone had this experience with merchandise purchases on line before. I am going to be really miffed if I don't get the dress.


 I hope that you get your dress. I had that happen to me with several things that I ordered from Nordstrom during their sale. After 2 weeks they sent me an email that my order had been cancelled because they were unable to fulfill it. I was really mad. I went back to their website and 1 of my 2 dresses were listed. I tried again and that time I got it. The other has not made a return.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> *enigma* - great dress. i love that print!
> 
> *dc* - yay!! i'm so happy you found the bolo. now can you please work some of that magic and find me a pair of black suede bibis on sale?
> 
> *greentea* - i'm sorry if you already posted it but when are you going to paris? both dresses are beautiful, but i think the leigh may travel better - the viscose in the phalia would make me pause with wrinkling and such... i really like the ibiza too! happy birthday!
> 
> *meg* - you have some really nice new additions. that closet project sounds like lots of fun too!
> 
> *duke* - this clothing ban is not fun. can we make an exception soon?


 Thanks phiphi, I like everything that I got. It's a good thing too because I am supposed to be on a ban as well. I am going with my contractor on Monday to look at spiral staircases. Not such a fan of them but the best option for not taking up too much space in the bedroom. Oh, btw not doing so great on the ban. I just have been stalking ebay instead. Bought a few more things this morning. I will let you know how it works out. *Duke, I need pointers.*


----------



## jtstitzer

jtstitzer said:


> I recently bought the Pintura silk blouse top, which I LOVE. I was trying it on tonight with the Manaut sweater and when I reach around to put the sweater on the silk top came apart at the seams behind the armpit. Actually the silk basically tore from the seam. I am fuming because I haven't even gotten to wear the top out. And thank goodness this happened at home and not out.
> 
> Should I suck it up and have it fixed myself or should I call customer service? I ordered the Pintura blouse directly from a DVF store and I don't think there are any more out there.



DVF came through! I emailed customer service and they ultimately referred me back to the store that shipped it out and they overnighted a replacement in time for a DVF charity fashion show. More reason to love DVF. Spring 2011 runway pics to follow.


----------



## jtstitzer

DVF Spring 2011 

Diane came out to Denver to support Children's Hospital. What a treat!


----------



## BellaShoes

Fabulous!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Greentea

What a treat! Thanks for the pics! Gorgeous outfit and you look fab!

Back to Bloomies - my NWT Sabine dress came with a rip that I didn't see when trying it on - the pattern is so busy. Was all set to go out last night wearing it when I felt something rough on the bottom left plane of the dress (not at the seam.) Ugh!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*jt*-You look amazing and thanks so much for the pictures!!!


----------



## megt10

Wow, great pics. Thanks so much for posting them. I see a few things that I really love. The white shorts outfit and the dress below it look like something that has my name on it. Oh and really like the black and white dress as well.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> What a treat! Thanks for the pics! Gorgeous outfit and you look fab!
> 
> Back to Bloomies - my NWT Sabine dress came with a rip that I didn't see when trying it on - the pattern is so busy. Was all set to go out last night wearing it when I felt something rough on the bottom left plane of the dress (not at the seam.) Ugh!


 Ugh, I hate it when that happens. I hope that you are able to replace the dress.


----------



## surlygirl

love your outfit, *jt*! I have the pintura blouse on the way to me, so very excited to see how you styled it with that amazing skirt! and great customer service and community outreach by dvf! love her.

have been on a bit of a tear lately ... bolo skirt in gold and in leather, blouses, dresses, etc. still waiting to get everything so I can decide what stays and what works. love seeing all the pics and overall tips in this thread!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Ugh, I hate it when that happens. I hope that you are able to replace the dress.



I decided that the deal was so great, to just keep it and have my tailor fix it. She's amazing and super cheap and has fixed DVF silk for me before.

Bought the black Francia dress and I promise pics soon. Love it.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> I decided that the deal was so great, to just keep it and have my tailor fix it. She's amazing and super cheap and has fixed DVF silk for me before.
> 
> Bought the black Francia dress and I promise pics soon. Love it.


 I am glad that the dress will be able to be repaired. That is usually what I do if I love something and it can't be replaced. I can't wait to see your pics. I bought some things as well super cheap on ebay. I really shouldn't even be doing that but I do need some summer stuff. The weather has been so nice and even with a closet stuffed with clothes I don't have much in the way of warm weather wear at the moment. Last summer I was still in the process of losing weight. So now the hunt is on for lightweight summery stuff.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Keep shopping ladies, I am living vicariously through all of you!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Keep shopping ladies, I am living vicariously through all of you!


 I tried doing that just doesn't seem to work for me, lol.:shame:


----------



## Dukeprincess

it's okay, *meg.* I just bought 2 LVs that I was dying for (and one in which I waited 2 months on a waitlist for), so I am content right now.  

I am on this quest to not buy clothes in large quantities until Spring, so likely around March I will be back to posting new items.  I just want to appreciate and wear what is already in my closet.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> it's okay, *meg.* I just bought 2 LVs that I was dying for (and one in which I waited 2 months on a waitlist for), so I am content right now.
> 
> I am on this quest to not buy clothes in large quantities until Spring, so likely around March I will be back to posting new items. I just want to appreciate and wear what is already in my closet.


Congrats on your bags! I am sure that I will be able to appreciate what I have once I can actually see everything, lol. Right now my closet is jam packed. I can't wait for construction to begin on the new closet. Those are words I thought I would never utter again, lol. When I get the closet done I am thinking about how to organize. At this point I could have one section just devoted to DVF.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^You and me both.  I have a TON of DVF.  Tops, pants, jackets, dresses and even shoes! 

(followed by an LV section and Tory Burch section....:shame


----------



## jtstitzer

surlygirl said:


> love your outfit, *jt*! I have the pintura blouse on the way to me, so very excited to see how you styled it with that amazing skirt! and great customer service and community outreach by dvf! love her.
> 
> have been on a bit of a tear lately ... bolo skirt in gold and in leather, blouses, dresses, etc. still waiting to get everything so I can decide what stays and what works. love seeing all the pics and overall tips in this thread!



I was stalking the bolo skirt in both leather and gold. I had to resist. I paired the pintura blouse with a Forever21 skirt that has a similar silhouette and compromised on a bolo skirt for the DVF Clair Powerstone belt.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*jtstitzer* - you look amazing!


----------



## Enigma78

Another sale purchase from Harvey Nics online

Can't wait to get both dresses now


----------



## Greentea

^ cool pattern!

Duke, congrats on your new LVs!! I'm really trying to quit shopping, too, and save for Paris. I plan to be veeeery naughty there. 

Meg - due to the weight loss, you really had to start over. I think you've done a great job finding deals and pieces that will really last! So fun to do a new closet...


----------



## Greentea

jtstitzer said:


> I was stalking the bolo skirt in both leather and gold. I had to resist. I paired the pintura blouse with a Forever21 skirt that has a similar silhouette and compromised on a bolo skirt for the DVF Clair Powerstone belt.



I saw that skirt on your blog. Is it a current piece? I have the Pintura and, of course, now want the Bolo now that the idea has been planted in my head and I can't find it anymore!


----------



## phiphi

*jtstitzer* - great pictures!
*enigma* - i really like that print!
*greentea* - can't wait to see pictures of the dress!


----------



## BellaShoes

*enigma*, love the new wrap dress!

I picked up (finally!!) the *Hippolyte dress in Olive Green*....


----------



## Greentea

^ that's a dress miracle.


----------



## Enigma78

BellaShoes said:


> *enigma*, love the new wrap dress!
> 
> I picked up (finally!!) the *Hippolyte dress in Olive Green*....
> 
> exoticexcess.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/diane-von-furstenberg-hippolyte-dress.jpg


 
Thats really lovely!!!!


----------



## Merxius

Anyone know where i can get pintura blouse in size 2,4 or 6?
I am desperately looking for the Pintura blouse in Nude(Pink). 
Please PM me if anyone sees this blouse.


----------



## NANI1972

WOW! This is so adorable! One of you skinny girls get this! Size 4 $131!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...e=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D186%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## NANI1972

LEATHER WRAP DRESS sIZE 6 $ 236!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...e=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D186%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## DC-Cutie

leather bolo arrived to day...  OMG, the leather is TDF, so soft!  just lovely


----------



## CurlyHeadedGurl

DC-Cutie said:


> leather bolo arrived to day...  OMG, the leather is TDF, so soft!  just lovely



Congrats! It's a really cute skirt!


----------



## Greentea

DC-Cutie said:


> leather bolo arrived to day...  OMG, the leather is TDF, so soft!  just lovely



Yay! Can't wait to see.


----------



## mangotree

I am in love, too bad its sold out:

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/76838


----------



## DC-Cutie

mangotree said:


> I am in love, too bad its sold out:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/76838



fear not, that dress pops up now and then.  What size are you looking for?


----------



## megt10

Enigma78 said:


> Another sale purchase from Harvey Nics online
> 
> Can't wait to get both dresses now


 I really like the look of that dress. I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Charmosa

Well ladies, I'm very sad to say my Jori didn't fit  That is one very tight fitting dress!  If anything I thought it was going to be tooo big.  I'm not sure what I'm more disappointed in - the fact I don't get the dress or the fact a size 12 doesn't fit me.  OMG!  I've never taken a size 12 in anything, let alone potentially looking at a size 14.  Boohooo!  DH and I are losing weight so I haven't decided if I'm going to sell it on ebay or save it as my end of weight loss dress.  :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> Well ladies, I'm very sad to say my Jori didn't fit  That is one very tight fitting dress! If anything I thought it was going to be tooo big. I'm not sure what I'm more disappointed in - the fact I don't get the dress or the fact a size 12 doesn't fit me. OMG! I've never taken a size 12 in anything, let alone potentially looking at a size 14.  Boohooo! DH and I are losing weight so I haven't decided if I'm going to sell it on ebay or save it as my end of weight loss dress. :cry::cry::cry::cry:


I am so sorry that the dress doesn't fit. Keep it and use it for inspiration. I did that when I was losing weight last year and it really worked for me. Hey forgot to tell you that I just got 2 dresses that were tagged 2 sizes larger than I normally wear. DVF sizing is inconsisent at best.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> ^ cool pattern!
> 
> Duke, congrats on your new LVs!! I'm really trying to quit shopping, too, and save for Paris. I plan to be veeeery naughty there.
> 
> Meg - due to the weight loss, you really had to start over. I think you've done a great job finding deals and pieces that will really last! So fun to do a new closet...


 
Thanks Greentea. I did have to start over and have done so with a vengence, lol. . You are right though I am now trying to choose items that will last and that I love. Problem is of course that I love a lot of different things.
 Today I met my contractor at the staircase showroom and we picked out the staircase that will fit best in my bedroom. We may even be able to start before April. It is a good thing too since I came home to find 3 DVF dresses that I purchased from ebay. They all fit and I like them. One was the Foray. It is really fun. The seller did a great job of listing it. She put it in the dresses size 2 to 4 even though it is tagged a size 6. I sort of freaked out when I saw the size because I hadn't read or remembered that she had stated that. This was one of my early AM purchases. So I tried it on and sure enough she was right. I wish more sellers would take that kind of time. The white is also a size 6. The seller didn't mention that it ran small but it just looked really small to me and the price was great. I am a sucker for a sun dress even though it really isn't the best style for me.


----------



## mangotree

DC-Cutie said:


> fear not, that dress pops up now and then. What size are you looking for?


 
A 0 or a 2. Where does it pop up? I'd love to get my hands on one!


----------



## Greentea

Meg - they are wonderful! You have a full dress wardrobe now. I'm still working on mine! If you wear a six in that dress, I'd need a 10!
The sizing is now almost comical to me! I don't understand how it can't be more consistent!? I wear a lot of Ted Baker clothes and they are about the same range as DVF, maybe SLIGHTLY less expensive. But the clothes are much more consistent in size across the board in tops, pants and dresses.
I have only 3 DVF dresses at this point and each is a different size!
On the other hand, all of my sweaters are S or P and the fit is more reliable.


----------



## Dukeprincess

mangotree said:


> A 0 or a 2. Where does it pop up? I'd love to get my hands on one!


 
Nordstrom and NM ALL the time.


*meg: *Cute dresses!!!

*Charmosa:  *Fret not, if it makes you feel better I have DVFs from a 6 to a 12.  And I am not a large girl.


----------



## CurlyHeadedGurl

Anyone looking for a Bolo in black leather? Neiman has a size 4 for $218. Hurry!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3FNo%3D0%26N%3D186%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Meg - they are wonderful! You have a full dress wardrobe now. I'm still working on mine! If you wear a six in that dress, I'd need a 10!
> The sizing is now almost comical to me! I don't understand how it can't be more consistent!? I wear a lot of Ted Baker clothes and they are about the same range as DVF, maybe SLIGHTLY less expensive. But the clothes are much more consistent in size across the board in tops, pants and dresses.
> I have only 3 DVF dresses at this point and each is a different size!
> On the other hand, all of my sweaters are S or P and the fit is more reliable.


 Thanks Greentea, I do have a full dress wardrobe to be sure. I have more dresses at this point than I do jeans. That's ok though because I wear dresses more often. I like Ted Baker clothes and it is nice to be able to order something and have a clue as to how it will fit. As far as the size 6 goes in that dress what the seller said was it would work best on a size 2 or a size 4 could wear it if you like your dresses really tight. When I got it I noticed that there was a small rip in the seam. My guess is that she had tried to put it on and realized uh oh. Anyway I took everything to the cleaners and will have the seam fixed. What I really need now are shorts and casual skirts. Any ideas ladies.


----------



## Greentea

^ I like JCrew for shorts (or the new black DVF ones) and Marc by Marc Jacobs, Anthropologie and Max Studio for casual skirts.


----------



## creighbaby

BellaShoes said:


> *enigma*, love the new wrap dress!
> 
> I picked up (finally!!) the *Hippolyte dress in Olive Green*....



I have this dress in orange and always get compliments on it. Since mine doesn't look good with tights, I'll have to wait until the summer to wear it again.


----------



## creighbaby

Clothing rental shop weartodaygonetomorrow.com has a few pre-worn, but clean DVF items on sale. Nothing that has been mentioned here as a covet item, but they might do well in finishing off an outfit:

This silk top is $28 and a size 6





This dip-dye dress is $34.50 in a size 10


----------



## Greentea

Anyone see the new DVF home stuff in Oprah magazine or on her facebook page?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Someone please buy this.  My heart cries because I am so banned...

Tiny Dancer

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...17291?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=5332


----------



## sasha671

Merxius said:


> Anyone know where i can get pintura blouse in size 2,4 or 6?
> I am desperately looking for the Pintura blouse in Nude(Pink).
> Please PM me if anyone sees this blouse.


not in nude but in meral roses print. on 2nd markdown for around 80


----------



## Greentea

^ ugh, I paid full price for mine. But, it's worth it. Love this blouse.


----------



## BellaShoes

creighbaby said:


> I have this dress in orange and always get compliments on it. Since mine doesn't look good with tights, I'll have to wait until the summer to wear it again.



Thank you!! I am looking forward to its arrival!


----------



## BellaShoes

Congrats *DC!*! Looking forward to pics!!

Thank you *engima*!


----------



## shopalot

Dukeprincess said:


> Someone please buy this.  My heart cries because I am so banned...
> 
> Tiny Dancer
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...17291?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=5332



I love this dress! Too bad they don't have it in my size!


----------



## crazycutie

NANI1972 said:


> LEATHER WRAP DRESS sIZE 6 $ 236!
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...e=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D186%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


 
ugh i need to log on more often..... i sooo wanted that dress... missed it


----------



## Charmosa

Brighton now available in size 0:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...ory&siteId=oGj7akNVsTg-rmNAdT68DmippAkgznvyYA

Financier also still available in large.



Dukeprincess said:


> If there are any size 14's, the Brighton is available for $199
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...-dress/3107249?origin=category&resultback=266
> 
> Basuto, size 4 (Gorgeous dress, just best if you don't have curves, this one gives you some)
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...-dress/3161964?origin=category&resultback=266


----------



## Charmosa

Thanks Duke and meg.  Appreciate the kind words.  I'm not large by any means but need to lose 10-15 lbs.  Onward and upward right??!!



Dukeprincess said:


> Nordstrom and NM ALL the time.
> 
> 
> *meg: *Cute dresses!!!
> 
> *Charmosa:  *Fret not, if it makes you feel better I have DVFs from a 6 to a 12.  And I am not a large girl.


----------



## NANI1972

Brighton size 6 $136! Hurry!

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...e=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D186%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds


----------



## BellaShoes

side note... why would you cover the brighton dress up with the huge jacket?!


----------



## NANI1972

^ I know! Very odd! It would really top off the outfit if the model was wearing rain boots. OOOOH sexy!


----------



## smallbag

Edythe Printed Dress in size 2 and 10 for $86!!!! http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...e%2BSilo%2BEndeca%2BLanding%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## disc0ball

I just picked up the Ulani dress for $56 at Bloomingdales!!!


----------



## Greentea

^ Nice! Some great prices at Bloomies lately.


----------



## phiphi

congrats *disc*!!

*meg* - i love the dresses on you!! fabulous figure!

ladies, all of these deals posts are sooo enticing! must. resist. LOL. 

after a long well travelled journey, the gray/black combo jori finally arrived thanks to *duke*. it is an amazing dress. thanks for letting me share!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> congrats *disc*!!
> 
> *meg* - i love the dresses on you!! fabulous figure!
> 
> ladies, all of these deals posts are sooo enticing! must. resist. LOL.
> 
> after a long well travelled journey, the gray/black combo jori finally arrived thanks to *duke*. it is an amazing dress. thanks for letting me share!


 OMG that dress looks fabulous on you! I am having Jori envy, lol. Does it run tts? It looks like it might be one of those dresses that I would have to size up because it looks very fitted across the shoulders and back. BTW thanks for the compliment.


----------



## BellaShoes

*phi*. it is gorgeous!! Congrats on finding one in your size...


----------



## NANI1972

Love your Jori *phi*! It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look stunning in that dress *P!*


----------



## shopalot

*PhiPhi*, your Jori dress looks amazing on you!


----------



## Greentea

phiphi said:


> congrats *disc*!!
> 
> *meg* - i love the dresses on you!! fabulous figure!
> 
> ladies, all of these deals posts are sooo enticing! must. resist. LOL.
> 
> after a long well travelled journey, the gray/black combo jori finally arrived thanks to *duke*. it is an amazing dress. thanks for letting me share!



  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*P*, you look stunning!! 

I have several pics to post, but they'll have to wait!  I do have one pic though!  Wore my draped leather vest (not my usual style but I realllly liked this piece and found it for a great price) last night... here's a pic!


----------



## disc0ball

fieryfashionist said:


> *P*, you look stunning!!
> 
> I have several pics to post, but they'll have to wait!  I do have one pic though!  Wore my draped leather vest (not my usual style but I realllly liked this piece and found it for a great price) last night... here's a pic!
> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/7e69755b.jpg



I saw the vest on sale at Bloomingdales last night and almost bought it too, but figured I wouldn't wear it much. Love it on you with the grey ls tee and the necklaces!


----------



## Greentea

fieryfashionist said:


> *P*, you look stunning!!
> 
> I have several pics to post, but they'll have to wait!  I do have one pic though!  Wore my draped leather vest (not my usual style but I realllly liked this piece and found it for a great price) last night... here's a pic!



I Die. This IS my usual style (or what I aspire to) so this just makes me smile! Love it.


----------



## phiphi

*meg* - thank you so much!! i got my TTS in dvf dresses, which is a 4. i'm a 2 in her blouses and usually an xs or 0/2P in jcrew clothes (my other clothing obsession!). 
thank you *bella* - i hope you find your jori, soon, too. 
*nani* - thank you! can't wait to see your mod pic of the brighton!
*duke* - i still laugh at how we found this dress.  you!
*greentea* - thanks!! i'm still dreaming of the ibiza because of you. 
thanks *shopalot*!
merci *fiery* - you look AMA-zing in that vest. love how you styled it!


----------



## Greentea

phiphi, what I like most about the fit of the Ibiza is that it's really slim in the rib cage area (without being too snug...) and creates a sleek,  lean line. It's not boxy. It would look amazing on you  -get an XS if you pounce.


----------



## BellaShoes

*fiery*, love the draped vest.. anyone seeking them; they had several left at Bloomies in SF.

My Olive green Hippolyte arrived today and I LOVE it!! I have coveted this dress since it's arrival in Spring/Summer 2009.. alas it finally popped up in my size on the Bay!

Pics later...


----------



## Bri 333

Love everyone's DVF!! Have to post pics of my first wrap dress. Wore it out on NYE and got lots of compliments. Finally found a dress good for my body type. Hardly ever where dresses since I couldn't find one that looked good on me. The wrap dresses are perfect!


----------



## BellaShoes

Would love to see a photo Bri!


----------



## Bri 333

Okay, let's see if I can post this right. My first DVF piece, a wrap dress. An addiction has definitely started. Already have my eye on another wrap dress and 2 tops now. Yipee!! Let me know what you guys think


----------



## BellaShoes

Absolutely GORGEOUS print! I love it... do you know what the print is called? I have never seen it before, congrats!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow *Bri* I adore that dress on you!


----------



## AEGIS

bri that color compliments you so well


----------



## Bri 333

Thank you so much!!! I was really nervous when choosing it. Two SA's had to help me  It is a very vibrant bright print so wasn't sure I could pull it off. Sorry, not sure what the print is called. I should have kept the tag. Bought it while on vacation in Canada. 



BellaShoes said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS print! I love it... do you know what the print is called? I have never seen it before, congrats!


 

Thank you. It honestly is the best fitting dress I have. It is so hard to find dresses that fit right. Now I'm addicting to DVF wrap dresses. Bloomies has another one I'm going to get. It is black and ivory.



Dukeprincess said:


> Wow *Bri* I adore that dress on you!


 

Thanks!! I was really nervous with the color and got some makeup that I thought would look good with it 



AEGIS said:


> bri that color compliments you so well


----------



## Butterfly_77

hello ladies

just a quick question: has anybody of you already seen the new Jeanne wrap dress in *falling poppy*? What's you opinion on this one? How about the blue? Dark enough?

I just spotted it on bloomies and as I'm only be able to see it in person somewhen in May in London, I'd like to order it before it's sold out again.

thanks for you feedback


----------



## Butterfly_77

Bri, looking gorgeous! Congrats to your first wrap dress from DvF! I bought my first last April and my collection has been growing to approx. 12-14 dresses since then....it's very addictive. I'm always getting a lots of compliments from both women and men at work. As I'm the only one in my office who is wearing wrap dresses from DvF (or wrap dresses at all), it's now part of my working wardrobe almost every day! 

Which one from bloomies did you spot? I'm looking for some new additions as well....





Bri 333 said:


> Okay, let's see if I can post this right. My first DVF piece, a wrap dress. An addiction has definitely started. Already have my eye on another wrap dress and 2 tops now. Yipee!! Let me know what you guys think


----------



## sammix3

I love this dress!!!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...der_id=282574492821865&bmUID=iTd4gp4&ev19=2:1

I tried on a size 2 yesterday at NM but the bust area seems a little loose? Like it fits but if I bend over a little then the top "falls" to the front a little, KWIM? Do you ladies think a size 0 will fix the problem? This would be my first DVF dress btw.


----------



## BellaShoes

Very pretty! 

side note: still not used to the live runway shots on Saks.com


----------



## BellaShoes

Brighton Dress Size 12 $169 BIN
http://cgi.ebay.com/NWT-DIANE-VON-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item1c18fb963e#ht_6246wt_932


----------



## creighbaby

BellaShoes said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> side note: still not used to the live runway shots on Saks.com



neither am I. I don't like them.


----------



## BellaShoes

It startles me when I click on it and besides, I like to see it in a still shot not flouncing about on someone.


----------



## sammix3

Just ordered it from Saks!! Can't wait to get it! I hope it fits well because I'm already planning my next purchases 

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...productId=D2640001J11GBLNS&categoryId=DRESSES

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2557057J11&categoryId=cat200004


----------



## BellaShoes

It's very cute *sammi*...


----------



## Greentea

Love those dresses, Sami!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> *meg* - thank you so much!! i got my TTS in dvf dresses, which is a 4. i'm a 2 in her blouses and usually an xs or 0/2P in jcrew clothes (my other clothing obsession!).
> thank you *bella* - i hope you find your jori, soon, too.
> *nani* - thank you! can't wait to see your mod pic of the brighton!
> *duke* - i still laugh at how we found this dress.  you!
> *greentea* - thanks!! i'm still dreaming of the ibiza because of you.
> thanks *shopalot*!
> merci *fiery* - you look AMA-zing in that vest. love how you styled it!


 Thanks phiphi. I am still trying to figure out which size would be best for me in the Jori. Some of my DVF dresses are 2 others 4 and some a 6. It looks like there is stretch in the chest/back area which is always where something is tight on me. I will probably go for the 4 if I can find it at a reasonable price.


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> *fiery*, love the draped vest.. anyone seeking them; they had several left at Bloomies in SF.
> 
> My Olive green Hippolyte arrived today and I LOVE it!! I have coveted this dress since it's arrival in Spring/Summer 2009.. alas it finally popped up in my size on the Bay!
> 
> Pics later...


 Can't wait to see the pics Bella, congrats!


----------



## megt10

Bri 333 said:


> Okay, let's see if I can post this right. My first DVF piece, a wrap dress. An addiction has definitely started. Already have my eye on another wrap dress and 2 tops now. Yipee!! Let me know what you guys think


 That dress looks awesome on you Bri. Isn't it great when you find a cut that really flatters your body.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Just ordered it from Saks!! Can't wait to get it! I hope it fits well because I'm already planning my next purchases
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...productId=D2640001J11GBLNS&categoryId=DRESSES
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2557057J11&categoryId=cat200004


 
Nice dresses sammi. Watch out it can become an expensive addiction, lol. I am trying really hard at the moment to control mine.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Rue has a styleathon tonight!  It's been a while since they had DVF, so maybe.....


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> Rue has a styleathon tonight! It's been a while since they had DVF, so maybe.....


 Thanks for the reminder DC. I did really well last time they had DVF.


----------



## Charmosa

Oh wow - phiphi and bri - those dresses are beautiful!  Perfect for you both!

meg - I found the Jori pretty tight but that might be bc I'm too curvy for the dress.

Sammi - post once you get it!

How do the Lexi sweater and Pintura blouse fit?  Does anyone have the Lexi in an M or L or the Pintura in a 12 and can send me the chest measurements? I've checked out the measurements on ebay and they are pretty different amongst the same sizes so it's rather confusing!


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> Oh wow - phiphi and bri - those dresses are beautiful! Perfect for you both!
> 
> meg - I found the Jori pretty tight but that might be bc I'm too curvy for the dress.
> 
> Sammi - post once you get it!
> 
> How do the Lexi sweater and Pintura blouse fit? Does anyone have the Lexi in an M or L or the Pintura in a 12 and can send me the chest measurements? I've checked out the measurements on ebay and they are pretty different amongst the same sizes so it's rather confusing!


 Thanks Charmosa, I think I will try the 4. I know what you mean about the measurements on ebay. I always check those and have found that often they are really inconsistent for the same item in the same size. One of the Jori dresses that I looked at even the length was different by over 3 inches for the same size both NWT so I doubt that one was hemmed.


----------



## sammix3

Meg - This will become a very bad addiction, along with Chanel and LV purses, plus I just got into designer shoes recently too. *sigh but we deserve to spoil ourselves 

Charmosa - I sure will post pics once I get it! It should be some time this week, can't wait!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Meg - This will become a very bad addiction, along with Chanel and LV purses, plus I just got into designer shoes recently too. *sigh but we deserve to spoil ourselves
> 
> Charmosa - I sure will post pics once I get it! It should be some time this week, can't wait!


 Wait until you need to add a room to your house so that you can build a closet, lol. I kid you not, since TPF I have run out of closet space. I am in the process of getting ready to add a new closet.


----------



## Greentea

Charmosa said:


> Oh wow - phiphi and bri - those dresses are beautiful!  Perfect for you both!
> 
> meg - I found the Jori pretty tight but that might be bc I'm too curvy for the dress.
> 
> Sammi - post once you get it!
> 
> How do the Lexi sweater and Pintura blouse fit?  Does anyone have the Lexi in an M or L or the Pintura in a 12 and can send me the chest measurements? I've checked out the measurements on ebay and they are pretty different amongst the same sizes so it's rather confusing!



Hope this helps - I have the Pintura in a 4 and the Thale silk blouse in a 6. I wear a 6 in most DVF dresses and an 8 in wraps. I wear a small in her normal knitwear (not oversized pieces, in which I wear a p/xs)


----------



## mashanyc

Charmosa said:


> Oh wow - phiphi and bri - those dresses are beautiful!  Perfect for you both!
> 
> meg - I found the Jori pretty tight but that might be bc I'm too curvy for the dress.
> 
> Sammi - post once you get it!
> 
> How do the Lexi sweater and Pintura blouse fit?  Does anyone have the Lexi in an M or L or the Pintura in a 12 and can send me the chest measurements? I've checked out the measurements on ebay and they are pretty different amongst the same sizes so it's rather confusing!


Pintura runs small imo esp in chest area. I am norm 2 in dvf in took 6 in pintura to fit my 34C. Lexi is HUGE. I can layer P over blouse and a sweater and its still very big/ fits lose. I am not sure if i am keeping it, maybe I will have it altered


----------



## phiphi

thank you for the kind words ladies!

*greentea* - thank you for the sizing tip on the ibiza.. 
*bri* - that's a great dress - you look gorgeous in it!
*sammi* - welcome to the addiction! you have great taste!
*meg* - do you have the bec? i found the sizing/cut/fit to be similar along the sides, and hips. my bec dress is also the same size as the jori.


----------



## sammix3

My dress should be here on Saturday. Can't wait!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ooooh, yeah, I got mine for a steal at NM, but they're still out there.   I don't usually wear leather vests, but it was fun with my long sleeves grey uneven hem tee, black skinnies and layered necklace. 




disc0ball said:


> I saw the vest on sale at Bloomingdales last night and almost bought it too, but figured I wouldn't wear it much. Love it on you with the grey ls tee and the necklaces!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you!   Haha, it's more of my aspirational style, so that's why I said it isn't my usual style... I definitely have a bit of bada$$ in me though, haha. 



Greentea said:


> I Die. This IS my usual style (or what I aspire to) so this just makes me smile! Love it.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks so much, *P*! 

Hey* Bella*!   Thank you!!   Oooh, I love that dress... can't wait to see it!! 

Ahh, *S*, you look fabulous in your wrap dress!!!   Love the print and the color is so flattering on you!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Sammi*, lookin' forward to seeing pics once they arrive!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> thank you for the kind words ladies!
> 
> *greentea* - thank you for the sizing tip on the ibiza..
> *bri* - that's a great dress - you look gorgeous in it!
> *sammi* - welcome to the addiction! you have great taste!
> *meg* - do you have the bec? i found the sizing/cut/fit to be similar along the sides, and hips. my bec dress is also the same size as the jori.


 
No I don't have the bec. I usually don't have a problem with fit in the sides or the hips just the back and shoulder area. I just got the Weslie from ebay in a size 4 and it is gorgeous. I love it but I probably would have been more comfortable with a 6. It is a little bit tight across the back but still wearable and attractive. I also got the Tengrier in a 4. It is a halter style and is loose across the back just a bit. I will probably take it to my tailor and have it taken in. I will upload pics in a few minutes.


----------



## megt10

Ok, here are my 2 ebay purchases. I really do need to stop, at least until I have more closet space . I did also come across the DVF Alfie leather jacket this morning in grey and I got it for 200. That is less than I paid for the green from Rue. It will be great with all these dresses this summer.


----------



## NANI1972

megt10, you have a fantastic DVF collection! I'm so jelly. Is the blue one the beetle bug dress? It looks great on you.


----------



## Greentea

Meg, ebay strikes again. FAB!


----------



## megt10

NANI1972 said:


> megt10, you have a fantastic DVF collection! I'm so jelly. Is the blue one the beetle bug dress? It looks great on you.


 Thanks Nani, yes the blue one is the beetle bug dress. I really like that it is soft and flowy. It could be a half inch larger through the back but I will learn to take shallow breaths, lol. The other dress is a dark navy with black lace at the bust. The lighting in my room isn't the best.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Meg, ebay strikes again. FAB!


 I know, I just need to step away from the computer. Well I really am all set for the next God knows how many years.


----------



## Dukeprincess

You are on a roll *meg!*  I need to start shopping again soon, you are putting my DVF collection to shame!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> You are on a roll *meg!* I need to start shopping again soon, you are putting my DVF collection to shame!


 
I have gotten some great deals for sure. I am going to have to go back through my wardrobe 1 or 2 more times and get rid of anything else that doesn't fit, don't like or just never wear. I seam to be wearing dresses on an almost daily basis and usually opt for DVF. So I figure CPW is almost nothing. 
Duke if you need help justifying a purchase come to me and I am sure that I can help you out. Oh, here is another one, it cost a lot less than a handbag, lol.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hahahaha, thanks for the encouragement *meg!* 

I will start back buying clothes in March.  I am actually quite content with the clothes I have for once!


----------



## sammix3

Are there any dvf fakes on eBay or are they all authentic? And do you ladies authenticate them here?


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Hahahaha, thanks for the encouragement *meg!*
> 
> I will start back buying clothes in March. I am actually quite content with the clothes I have for once!


 That is a great place to be! I know that I will be as soon as I get organized. At this point I don't have much space, can't see what I have and still a lot of the stuff I do have doesn't fit. I am at the point where  my weight has remained stable for several months so I feel somewhat safe getting rid of the larger clothes that I have. I just dread the process of pulling everything out once again, trying on etc.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Are there any dvf fakes on eBay or are they all authentic? And do you ladies authenticate them here?


 That is a good question. I don't know for sure but I assume that there are. I try and buy from reputable sellers as well as just being cautious. I have had some good recommendations from some of the ladies here on good sellers.


----------



## Charmosa

sammi and meg - I was wondering the same thing too.  When I was looking at the Lexi's, I thought some of them looked a bit dubious.  Maybe each one is a bit different?  I'm assuming if it has a hologram, it's good??  Can holograms be faked?  I was looking at the Jori though too and it looks like the seller had replaced the middle panel (if it indeed was authentic).  Maybe it didn't fit and she altered it?! I would like to know if we should post things to be authenticed here too or in the authentication thread.  

Whenever I buy something on ebay, I always get it authenticated but maybe DVF's aren't faked as much as CL's, etc?  You would think they would be since she added the hologram a few years ago.  I had a heck of a time finding an LV Stole that was a few seasons old on ebay.  Most were fakes.

Meg - did you want to post the legit sellers here? Are you finding good prices?  I think 3662marina is authentic but I find her prices pretty high.  For the things I've been looking at, I've find the prices in general a bit high.  Alot are retail prices which doesn't really make sense to me.   BTW - Great dresses there lady - you go girl!!!  This is all about celebrating your new you and all the hard work you put in on losing weight!!!  We can live vicariously through you. 

Thanks Masha and Greentea for the help with the pintura!  We are all so different aren't we!    This is so much harder than CL's! The size 10 I saw on ebay sounds like it would just fit so maybe I'll try a 12 to be safe if it's tight in the chest.  I wish the SA's would have measuring tapes with them so they could tell you the chest measurement over the phone.


----------



## pugs2

megt10 said:


> That is a good question. I don't know for sure but I assume that there are. I try and buy from reputable sellers as well as just being cautious. I have had some good recommendations from some of the ladies here on good sellers.



There are some good sellers on ebay, but you do have to be careful of a couple of sellers that are not ethical. There are two that I know that rip off many unsuspecting buyers. Both of these sellers buy used DVF dresses on ebay and then resell them for $100 to $200 more and state they are either brand new or worn just one time. I do not think there is anything wrong with reselling, but lying about it and marking the prices up by $100 to $200 is wrong. The name of these sellers are: Wiggleworm and SFNative333. If you look at Wiggleworms buying history you will see that all of the DVF items that she is selling are one's that she just bought used for under $50.00 and is now reselling for $350 or more!!! She just bought this dress and top for $22.00 and is now selling it for $350. The item number is: 250758228330. and this is the item number that she is reselling it for:130477695423. If you look at every DVF dress or top she is selling and then look up her buying history or buyer feedback you will see every DVF item was bought used at a very low price and she is now reselling at triple price.  The same with SFNative333. This seller just sold a black and white DVF dress for $160 when she just bought is used on ebay under her new buying id for $40.00. She also lied and said it was brand new. This is not fair to buyers unless it doesn't bother them that they are being ripped off and lied to.


----------



## megt10

pugs2 said:


> There are some good sellers on ebay, but you do have to be careful of a couple of sellers that are not ethical. There are two that I know that rip off many unsuspecting buyers. Both of these sellers buy used DVF dresses on ebay and then resell them for $100 to $200 more and state they are either brand new or worn just one time. I do not think there is anything wrong with reselling, but lying about it and marking the prices up by $100 to $200 is wrong. The name of these sellers are: Wiggleworm and SFNative333. If you look at Wiggleworms buying history you will see that all of the DVF items that she is selling are one's that she just bought used for under $50.00 and is now reselling for $350 or more!!! She just bought this dress and top for $22.00 and is now selling it for $350. The item number is: 250758228330. and this is the item number that she is reselling it for:130477695423. If you look at every DVF dress or top she is selling and then look up her buying history or buyer feedback you will see every DVF item was bought used at a very low price and she is now reselling at triple price. The same with SFNative333. This seller just sold a black and white DVF dress for $160 when she just bought is used on ebay under her new buying id for $40.00. She also lied and said it was brand new. This is not fair to buyers unless it doesn't bother them that they are being ripped off and lied to.


 Wow that is good to know. I will look later today at who I have bought from and post the good sellers. I have received a couple of items that were questionable. One was sold as new it did have the tags but the seam on the back was ripped, and there were 2 spots there as well. It is at the cleaners right now to be fixed. The seller did offer to accept a return but I liked the dress and until now just thought that given the issue with seams that aren't sometimes as sturdy as they should be that was all it was. Makes me wonder. I don't have a problem with resellers but being lied to is another matter.


----------



## pugs2

megt10 said:


> Wow that is good to know. I will look later today at who I have bought from and post the good sellers. I have received a couple of items that were questionable. One was sold as new it did have the tags but the seam on the back was ripped, and there were 2 spots there as well. It is at the cleaners right now to be fixed. The seller did offer to accept a return but I liked the dress and until now just thought that given the issue with seams that aren't sometimes as sturdy as they should be that was all it was. Makes me wonder. I don't have a problem with resellers but being lied to is another matter.



I'm so sorry this happened to you. You are so nice to just keep the dress. I really think you should be refunded for the drycleaning and repair of the dress though. I would be very upset if a seller sold me a DVF dress that is supposed to be brand new, but the seams was ripped and there were two spots. She most likely just put a DVF hanging tag or another DVF tag she had on the dress. I do not like dishonest sellers. Can you post this sellers ID? I do not want to buy any DVF dresses from her. The DVF resellers correct id is: wiggleworm135. I had just posted wiggleworm, but wiggleworm135 is the correct id. Do a search of all of her recent DVF purchases and you will see she has even relisted some of the items, before she even got them. I don't understand why she is listing them the same day she won the items.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, thanks for letting us know about this *pugs.*

There are a ton of DVF fakes on eBay so beware.


----------



## Greentea

Thanks for the info!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Personally, I just like to wait for the Bloomies and Nordies sales. evilBay really scares me. I'm scared to buy designer items from there *shrugs*


----------



## mashanyc

HaHaHa! Wiggleworm bought DVF wraps from me few times. I actually asked her/him where she finds tags for dresses from past collections. Too funny. Thats exactly how it happened. My items are always BIN and she tried to haggle. then relisted for $385 (bought for $149) the same day she got the dress. But if she finds buyers who are willing to pay full retail for 4 year old pieces more power to her.                                 And if anybody needs help authenticating DVF you can PM me. I dont log in every day, but I will get an email and will try to reply promptly


----------



## Enigma78

very useful info thanks


----------



## megt10

pugs2 said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you. You are so nice to just keep the dress. I really think you should be refunded for the drycleaning and repair of the dress though. I would be very upset if a seller sold me a DVF dress that is supposed to be brand new, but the seams was ripped and there were two spots. She most likely just put a DVF hanging tag or another DVF tag she had on the dress. I do not like dishonest sellers. Can you post this sellers ID? I do not want to buy any DVF dresses from her. The DVF resellers correct id is: wiggleworm135. I had just posted wiggleworm, but wiggleworm135 is the correct id. Do a search of all of her recent DVF purchases and you will see she has even relisted some of the items, before she even got them. I don't understand why she is listing them the same day she won the items.


 I just checked through my auctions and haven't bought from either of these sellers. The seller that sent the dress that had ripped seams and 2 spots was telosa 3. She seems very nice, was responsive etc. but the dress did look worn. Here is a link to the auction. You are right I am too nice most of the time. I left her + feedback because of the way that she handled the situation. I always try and give someone the benefit of the doubt. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...57&si=Afx1nNu4zlB6X7PktuTQ3KZUqxY%3D&viewitem=


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, thanks for letting us know about this *pugs.*
> 
> There are a ton of DVF fakes on eBay so beware.


 I think that it would be awesome if we all put a list of good and bad sellers together. To be honest I wouldn't know if I had a fake or not unless it was really obvious. I just got into DVF with the weight loss last year.


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> HaHaHa! Wiggleworm bought DVF wraps from me few times. I actually asked her/him where she finds tags for dresses from past collections. Too funny. Thats exactly how it happened. My items are always BIN and she tried to haggle. then relisted for $385 (bought for $149) the same day she got the dress. But if she finds buyers who are willing to pay full retail for 4 year old pieces more power to her. And if anybody needs help authenticating DVF you can PM me. I dont log in every day, but I will get an email and will try to reply promptly


 Masha that is an awesome offer. I for one will take you up on it. Would you be willing to post sellers that are reputable and those that are selling fakes for those of us that are perhaps a tad too trusting. Thanks.


----------



## crazycutie

pugs2 said:


> There are some good sellers on ebay, but you do have to be careful of a couple of sellers that are not ethical. There are two that I know that rip off many unsuspecting buyers. Both of these sellers buy used DVF dresses on ebay and then resell them for $100 to $200 more and state they are either brand new or worn just one time. I do not think there is anything wrong with reselling, but lying about it and marking the prices up by $100 to $200 is wrong. The name of these sellers are: Wiggleworm and SFNative333. If you look at Wiggleworms buying history you will see that all of the DVF items that she is selling are one's that she just bought used for under $50.00 and is now reselling for $350 or more!!! She just bought this dress and top for $22.00 and is now selling it for $350. The item number is: 250758228330. and this is the item number that she is reselling it for:130477695423. If you look at every DVF dress or top she is selling and then look up her buying history or buyer feedback you will see every DVF item was bought used at a very low price and she is now reselling at triple price. The same with SFNative333. This seller just sold a black and white DVF dress for $160 when she just bought is used on ebay under her new buying id for $40.00. She also lied and said it was brand new. This is not fair to buyers unless it doesn't bother them that they are being ripped off and lied to.


 
That b*$#@... I've watched her items, but never bought from her.... ive realised she buys a lot of the dresses off of ebay.uk

As for wiggleworm, her items are ridiculously over priced... but like sfnative they clearly have a following, people tend to pay big bucks for their stuff...


----------



## BellaShoes

I have noted the sellers as well, thank you for the intel.


----------



## phiphi

thank you for the information ladies and for looking out for all of us.


----------



## Charmosa

Wow - this is really helpful ladies...thanks so much!

Masha - I will take you up on your offer too!!!


----------



## pugs2

I'm so glad we can help each other out and protect each other on this forum. I wanted to warn everyone about a fake DVF dress on ebay right now. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/DvF-Silk-Jersey..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2560f5c1a6#ht_500wt_1156

If you look at the inside label it states: 100% silk jersey. Only fake DVF dresses will state this. Authentic DVF dresses will only say: 100% silk on the inside label.


----------



## pugs2

crazycutie said:


> That b*$#@... I've watched her items, but never bought from her.... ive realised she buys a lot of the dresses off of ebay.uk
> 
> As for wiggleworm, her items are ridiculously over priced... but like sfnative they clearly have a following, people tend to pay big bucks for their stuff...



I agree. If these buyers knew that both of these sellers are not being honest in their listing I don't think they would be happy. I would be upset if I knew that my seller lied to me and stated the DVF dress was brand new and she made a $200 profit off of me.

I caught onto both of these DVF sellers, because I had bid on many of the DVF dresses that they ended up winning. I would then see these DVF dresses that I really wanted to buy relisted by these sellers for $200 more than what they had sold for. Many times SFNATIVE333 had contacted the sellers to cancel all of the bids and add a BIN, so she could win the dress right away. This is not fair to ebayers that already have bids on these dresses. SFNATIVE333 now has two other buying id's that she has made private, but you can still look up what she is buying through ebay and goofbay.


----------



## pugs2

I cannot believe how much this Wiggleworm just made off of this DVF top. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...744303&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156

She just bought this top less than a week ago and listed a stock photo of the Laurel Leaf dress, which is not even the top she just bought for $37.00. She resold it for $215.00 and is did not even show a photo of the actual DVF top.

Here is the original listing that she won:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...707194&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## mashanyc

pugs2 said:


> I'm so glad we can help each other out and protect each other on this forum. I wanted to warn everyone about a fake DVF dress on ebay right now.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DvF-Silk-Jersey..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2560f5c1a6#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> If you look at the inside label it states: 100% silk jersey. Only fake DVF dresses will state this. Authentic DVF dresses will only say: 100% silk on the inside label.


Yes. Also all DVF (except true samples) have style name and number tag sewn in on the left side of the dress/top. Some styles that don't have side seam like Evrin dress have this tag and authenticity tag right on the back of the collar. DVf been doing this for many yrs now so most stuff you see on ebay should have this white tag with name and number of the style


----------



## Enigma78

pugs2 said:


> I cannot believe how much this Wiggleworm just made off of this DVF top.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...744303&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> She just bought this top less than a week ago and listed a stock photo of the Laurel Leaf dress, which is not even the top she just bought for $37.00. She resold it for $215.00 and is did not even show a photo of the actual DVF top.
> 
> Here is the original listing that she won:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...707194&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156



I won't even buy a pre owned top for that amount!!! And i would always ask for the actual pictures of what i'm buying too


----------



## Forsyte

Yes I like Diane Von Furstenberg.


----------



## megt10

pugs2 said:


> I cannot believe how much this Wiggleworm just made off of this DVF top.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...744303&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> She just bought this top less than a week ago and listed a stock photo of the Laurel Leaf dress, which is not even the top she just bought for $37.00. She resold it for $215.00 and is did not even show a photo of the actual DVF top.
> 
> Here is the original listing that she won:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...707194&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


 Wow I wouldn't buy a used top for 215.00 either. Amazing.


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> Yes. Also all DVF (except true samples) have style name and number tag sewn in on the left side of the dress/top. Some styles that don't have side seam like Evrin dress have this tag and authenticity tag right on the back of the collar. DVf been doing this for many yrs now so most stuff you see on ebay should have this white tag with name and number of the style


 Thanks Pugs and Masha. I had no idea. I am going to have to check my purchases. I am looking for the grey Jori at the moment in a size 4 or possibly a 6 I think. Would you let me know if you see one that isn't fake at a reasonable price. I agree with the others that I won't pay retail on ebay. If I was going to do that I would just buy it from Nordstrom, etc. where you can return if it doesn't fit. Could you list some of the sellers that sell authentic DVF?


----------



## crazycutie

pugs2 said:


> I cannot believe how much this Wiggleworm just made off of this DVF top.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...744303&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> She just bought this top less than a week ago and listed a stock photo of the Laurel Leaf dress, which is not even the top she just bought for $37.00. She resold it for $215.00 and is did not even show a photo of the actual DVF top.
> 
> Here is the original listing that she won:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...707194&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1156


 
OMGGGGGG


----------



## crazycutie

Although not dvf related, she reminds me of a seller on ebay called ilikecandi... how she is still in business is amazing.... she sells forever 21 and other cheap brand clothing under the disguise of marciano for at times 10 times the retail cost.. $20 dresses going for $200.. its AMAZING  ebay dishonesty at its worse... i bought from her over a year ago and im not ashamed to say, on receipt of the dress i cried, she refunded me and allowed me to keep the dress, i gave it away it anyway, it was so cheap looking, i wouldnt be caught dead wearing it... i was sooo turned off from ebay.. she glamorizes the pics and cuts the tags out of the dresses... How she sleeps at nights, is beyond me.

Anyways...

Back to Dvf...

More pics Please


----------



## creighbaby

pugs2 said:


> There are some good sellers on ebay, but you do have to be careful of a couple of sellers that are not ethical. There are two that I know that rip off many unsuspecting buyers. Both of these sellers buy used DVF dresses on ebay and then resell them for $100 to $200 more and state they are either brand new or worn just one time. I do not think there is anything wrong with reselling, but lying about it and marking the prices up by $100 to $200 is wrong. The name of these sellers are: Wiggleworm and SFNative333. If you look at Wiggleworms buying history you will see that all of the DVF items that she is selling are one's that she just bought used for under $50.00 and is now reselling for $350 or more!!! She just bought this dress and top for $22.00 and is now selling it for $350. The item number is: 250758228330. and this is the item number that she is reselling it for:130477695423. If you look at every DVF dress or top she is selling and then look up her buying history or buyer feedback you will see every DVF item was bought used at a very low price and she is now reselling at triple price.  The same with SFNative333. This seller just sold a black and white DVF dress for $160 when she just bought is used on ebay under her new buying id for $40.00. She also lied and said it was brand new. This is not fair to buyers unless it doesn't bother them that they are being ripped off and lied to.



All I can say is wow. I've got no problem with people selling on ebay, but I have an issue with lying about the condition of your merchandise. 

I do wonder where she gets the tags? 

But it is good to know that there are good DVF deals to be found on ebay if you look hard enough.


----------



## mashanyc

megt10 said:


> Thanks Pugs and Masha. I had no idea. I am going to have to check my purchases. I am looking for the grey Jori at the moment in a size 4 or possibly a 6 I think. Would you let me know if you see one that isn't fake at a reasonable price. I agree with the others that I won't pay retail on ebay. If I was going to do that I would just buy it from Nordstrom, etc. where you can return if it doesn't fit. Could you list some of the sellers that sell authentic DVF?


Too many to list. Generally those who have Ebay reselling business sell auth but dont have the best prices. I mostly buy from a sellers who just have 1 or 2 DVFs. They generally just pass on the deal they got. There is 1 Powerseller that sells LOTS of fake DVF, BCBG, A Wang etc. I reported multiple times and nothing happens. I cant find the seller now but she was from Canada and it was something like: Ela325. something like that. thousands positive feedback, buyers dont know better, just 2-3 feedback saying Fake DVF. but i could see it right from the pictures. She had Steele wrap in the color that was never produced. Not even as a true sample. And true samples dont come in multiple sizes with tags anyway. LOL


----------



## BellaShoes

Me to the office today.. 

DVF wrap dress
Vicini boots 
Wolford Honeycomb tights (in honey) layered with my Wolford Satin Touch 20 (cosmetic)







close up of tights....


----------



## sammix3

Love the dress Bella!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks sammi!! It is from 2008 maybe? It's really pretty I real life, brown, beige, olive green and red..


----------



## Charmosa

Oh wow Bella - that's gorgeous!  Love the pattern and the tights.  You really are the tights lady...you have inspired me to look into tights more - and jazz them up!  I once heard ******* and Stacy say not to wear plain nude tights - i.e. people know that's not your real skin tone so if you are going to wear nude nylons, make sure people know they are tights, which is what you've done.  Yesterday on Live with Regis and Kelly, Brooke Burke had the most gorgeous polka dot nylons.  Like these: http://www.wolfordshop.com/Rebecca-Tights/cp56547/si5303130/cl2/vt01/

I've struck out on my search for the lexi and nude pintura.    I called all the majors stores (Saks, NM, Bloomies, Barnies, Scoop NYC and the DVF boutiques) and nothing. I knew I was late but thought I might still find them.  For DVF boutiques, they've gone to the outlets but the prices are the same as online.  Does anyone know if the outlets are going to have any further discounts?  I'll likely get the pintura but find the lexi is still a bit high.  If anyone sees them, please let me know.

Thanks everyone for all the great info re: ebay !!!

Did you ladies see that Saks added more sale DVF stuff online....looks like it's 30% off for the most part.  The Bolo is available in metallic tweed for $269 in sizes 10 and 12 and the pintura in meral rose for $185 (most sizes):
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iTEvVpZ
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iTEwnTT


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *Charmosa*! Yes, Brooke Burke is wearing the Rebecca.. they are fabulous!


----------



## Bri 333

Thanks so much. I was so nervous picking it out. Now I am constantly searching for more DVF on sale, lol. Am planning on getting one more dress and 2 tops from Bloomies. It is very addictive, I just love the DVF style. When you wear them to work, do you wear a tank top underneath since the cut is so low? I have been wearing mine without one and been very daring.  The one I found at Bloomies is black and ivory. Can't remember the name, but it has like a vine design. The dress is black with ivory vines all around it. 




Butterfly_77 said:


> Bri, looking gorgeous! Congrats to your first wrap dress from DvF! I bought my first last April and my collection has been growing to approx. 12-14 dresses since then....it's very addictive. I'm always getting a lots of compliments from both women and men at work. As I'm the only one in my office who is wearing wrap dresses from DvF (or wrap dresses at all), it's now part of my working wardrobe almost every day!
> 
> Which one from bloomies did you spot? I'm looking for some new additions as well....


 

Thanks!! Yes, I have the hourglass figure so it is hard to find dresses that fit right. These wrap dresses are the best fitting dress I have ever found.




megt10 said:


> That dress looks awesome on you Bri. Isn't it great when you find a cut that really flatters your body.


 

Thanks Phiphi!!!




phiphi said:


> thank you for the kind words ladies!
> 
> *greentea* - thank you for the sizing tip on the ibiza..
> *bri* - that's a great dress - you look gorgeous in it!
> *sammi* - welcome to the addiction! you have great taste!
> *meg* - do you have the bec? i found the sizing/cut/fit to be similar along the sides, and hips. my bec dress is also the same size as the jori.


 

Hey M, fancy meeting you here.  I swear we have to go shopping together one of these years. Our wallets would never be the same again, lol. Am definitely a DVF fan now. Another addiction has been born, lol. 




fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, thanks so much, *P*!
> 
> Hey* Bella*!  Thank you!!  Oooh, I love that dress... can't wait to see it!!
> 
> Ahh, *S*, you look fabulous in your wrap dress!!!  Love the print and the color is so flattering on you!!


 

Meg, you look so amazing!!! I hope to have a collection as nice as yours someday. 




megt10 said:


> Ok, here are my 2 ebay purchases. I really do need to stop, at least until I have more closet space . I did also come across the DVF Alfie leather jacket this morning in grey and I got it for 200. That is less than I paid for the green from Rue. It will be great with all these dresses this summer.


 

Very nice!!!! I love it!! Do you always wear tights with your dresses?




BellaShoes said:


> Me to the office today..
> 
> DVF wrap dress
> Vicini boots
> Wolford Honeycomb tights (in honey) layered with my Wolford Satin Touch 20 (cosmetic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of tights....


 


Thanks for the heads up on the Saks sale. I'll have to check it out.






Charmosa said:


> Oh wow Bella - that's gorgeous! Love the pattern and the tights. You really are the tights lady...you have inspired me to look into tights more - and jazz them up! I once heard ******* and Stacy say not to wear plain nude tights - i.e. people know that's not your real skin tone so if you are going to wear nude nylons, make sure people know they are tights, which is what you've done. Yesterday on Live with Regis and Kelly, Brooke Burke had the most gorgeous polka dot nylons. Like these: http://www.wolfordshop.com/Rebecca-Tights/cp56547/si5303130/cl2/vt01/
> 
> I've struck out on my search for the lexi and nude pintura.  I called all the majors stores (Saks, NM, Bloomies, Barnies, Scoop NYC and the DVF boutiques) and nothing. I knew I was late but thought I might still find them. For DVF boutiques, they've gone to the outlets but the prices are the same as online. Does anyone know if the outlets are going to have any further discounts? I'll likely get the pintura but find the lexi is still a bit high. If anyone sees them, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all the great info re: ebay !!!
> 
> Did you ladies see that Saks added more sale DVF stuff online....looks like it's 30% off for the most part. The Bolo is available in metallic tweed for $269 in sizes 10 and 12 and the pintura in meral rose for $185 (most sizes):
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iTEvVpZ
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iTEwnTT


----------



## Charmosa

Side note -
Oh, were they actually those???!!  They were really nice (especially on her!).  Where is the best place to find Wolfords on sale?  Is it hot when you double them up or are you doubling up one tight and a pattern so it's not really two???





BellaShoes said:


> Thank you *Charmosa*! Yes, Brooke Burke is wearing the Rebecca.. they are fabulous!


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> Me to the office today..
> 
> DVF wrap dress
> Vicini boots
> Wolford Honeycomb tights (in honey) layered with my Wolford Satin Touch 20 (cosmetic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of tights....


 Wow Bella, that is one hot look. I love the dress. Actually love the whole outfit.


----------



## megt10

Bri 333 said:


> Thanks so much. I was so nervous picking it out. Now I am constantly searching for more DVF on sale, lol. Am planning on getting one more dress and 2 tops from Bloomies. It is very addictive, I just love the DVF style. When you wear them to work, do you wear a tank top underneath since the cut is so low? I have been wearing mine without one and been very daring. The one I found at Bloomies is black and ivory. Can't remember the name, but it has like a vine design. The dress is black with ivory vines all around it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Yes, I have the hourglass figure so it is hard to find dresses that fit right. These wrap dresses are the best fitting dress I have ever found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Phiphi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey M, fancy meeting you here. I swear we have to go shopping together one of these years. Our wallets would never be the same again, lol. Am definitely a DVF fan now. Another addiction has been born, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meg, you look so amazing!!! I hope to have a collection as nice as yours someday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!!!! I love it!! Do you always wear tights with your dresses?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on the Saks sale. I'll have to check it out.


 Thanks Bri. Welcome to the addiction, lol.


----------



## Bri 333

Do any of you have this top?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iTEN3pR


----------



## Greentea

Bri - we are neighbors! Literally. And I'm a SCP addict, too - although our FV mall here is getting better and better, right? 
I can't see the link....

Bella - I'm careful with the prints I choose but that's one I'd wear in a hot minute! Love, love, love the tights! I need more Wolford in my life!


----------



## BellaShoes

Charmosa said:


> Side note -
> Oh, were they actually those???!!  They were really nice (especially on her!).  Where is the best place to find Wolfords on sale?  Is it hot when you double them up or are you doubling up one tight and a pattern so it's not really two???



Here is our Wolford Thread 

As to not hijack the DVF thread, I will repsond to your question on the Wolford thread


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *GreenTea*! I rarely wear that particular wrap dress and I have no idea why as once I wear it, I am always reminded how much I love it!

Yes, I have quite the affection for Wolford.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Bella*- you look fabulous as always. xoxo


----------



## phiphi

*bella* - gorgeous wrap!

today in laura, and louboutin black patent simples - with a quick hello from our puppy.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^I  the Laura on you, *P!* Gorgeous! (and a hello to Piper! )


----------



## soholaleni

Hi All! I'm new to this forum..big DVF fan though! 

Just noticed the Syrahni from resort collection randomly went on sale on bloomingdales.com! I have been wanting this top since the moment I first saw it!  If anybody else is interested, just beware that it fits very small! Order 1-2 sizes larger


----------



## Greentea

Phiphi - that is spectacular!! The Laura is one I wish I'd gotten. 

Welcome, soholaleni!


----------



## disc0ball

soholaleni said:


> Hi All! I'm new to this forum..big DVF fan though!
> 
> Just noticed the Syrahni from resort collection randomly went on sale on bloomingdales.com! I have been wanting this top since the moment I first saw it!  If anybody else is interested, just beware that it fits very small! Order 1-2 sizes larger



You are making my day!!! I've wanted it ever since the resort collection came out. I might have to get it now.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> *bella* - gorgeous wrap!
> 
> today in laura, and louboutin black patent simples - with a quick hello from our puppy.


 The Laura looks great on you. I love the colorful print. What kind of puppy?


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Phi *- Laura looks great on you....


----------



## phiphi

thank you *duke*! piper waves hello!
*soholaleni* - welcome!
*greentea* - aw thank you! we will find you one! 
*meg* - thanks!! i'm trying to wear more prints and colours. we have 2 jack russell terriers (they're 13 and 7 but still act like puppies. )
*DC* - thanks hun!


----------



## megt10

My new Alphie jacket arrived a couple of days ago. I finally took a picture. It fits really well. I was worried since it was a size 4 and my green one is a 6. It will be perfect this summer because it is really lightweight and will work best over summer dresses.


----------



## Greentea

^ love it, Meg! Very Parisian-chic!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> ^ love it, Meg! Very Parisian-chic!


 Thanks greentea. It is going to be a go to jacket when it warms up I think. The color will go with so many of my outfits.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *meg!*

Someone remind me that I don't need to buy the Trapp dress on sale...


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> My new Alphie jacket arrived a couple of days ago. I finally took a picture. It fits really well. I was worried since it was a size 4 and my green one is a 6. It will be perfect this summer because it is really lightweight and will work best over summer dresses.




I love that Alphie jacket on you Meg. You look great!!!


----------



## Mittens34

BellaShoes said:


> Me to the office today..
> 
> DVF wrap dress
> Vicini boots
> Wolford Honeycomb tights (in honey) layered with my Wolford Satin Touch 20 (cosmetic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of tights....



Bella I love that DVF dress on you. It looks perfect with the boots. I also have that same DVF dress and I love it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Bec size 10*, $139!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-bec-dress/3107255?origin=category&resultback=1529


----------



## Mittens34

I wore my DVF Julian wrap dress yesterday. I love this dress, because it never wrinkles and looks good on every body type. I'm so sorry my mirror is dirty, so it's hard to see the picture. On a side note. I sometimes get many glares from other women when I wear my DVF dresses. Is this dress wrong for work? I love my DVF dresses and I have over 50 of them. I travel for my job every week, so they are great to travel. They never wrinkle and I can always had a jacket.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous *meg!*
> 
> Someone remind me that I don't need to buy the Trapp dress on sale...


 Thanks Duke. Where is the Trapp dress on sale? That was on my list of dresses that I wanted this year.


----------



## megt10

Mittens34 said:


> I love that Alphie jacket on you Meg. You look great!!!


 Thanks Mittens.


----------



## megt10

Mittens34 said:


> I wore my DVF Julian wrap dress yesterday. I love this dress, because it never wrinkles and looks good on every body type. I'm so sorry my mirror is dirty, so it's hard to see the picture. On a side note. I sometimes get many glares from other women when I wear my DVF dresses. Is this dress wrong for work? I love my DVF dresses and I have over 50 of them. I travel for my job every week, so they are great to travel. They never wrinkle and I can always had a jacket.


 I don't think your dress is wrong for work. Of course it depends on your office environment. It is more likely they are just a tad envious since it looks fabulous on you.


----------



## phiphi

that's weird *mittens* - i think dvf wrap dresses are perfect for work.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*meg:* The Trapp is on sale at Bloomingdales.com


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> *meg:* The Trapp is on sale at Bloomingdales.com


Thanks Duke. I was saved. I am wanting the green one and it isn't on sale. I also wanted the Mateo but that is gone. I will keep an eye out for it. I am trying not to buy any more black or grey dresses for awhile. I have so many of both colors. I am liking the New Julian Branded wrap dress as well. It reminds me of spring.


----------



## Bri 333

Wow, that is so cool. We will have to meet up at FV for lunch one of these days. They have a great DVF section at Bloomies. That is where I am getting most of my DVF from. FV is our best mall for sure, but nothing beats SCP. I get a natural high when going there. I swear it's true. I just can't get enough of it 





Greentea said:


> Bri - we are neighbors! Literally. And I'm a SCP addict, too - although our FV mall here is getting better and better, right?
> I can't see the link....
> 
> Bella - I'm careful with the prints I choose but that's one I'd wear in a hot minute! Love, love, love the tights! I need more Wolford in my life!


 

Very pretty!! 





phiphi said:


> *bella* - gorgeous wrap!
> 
> today in laura, and louboutin black patent simples - with a quick hello from our puppy.


 

That looks amazing on you!!! What a great jacket!! It is perfect for summer. 




megt10 said:


> My new Alphie jacket arrived a couple of days ago. I finally took a picture. It fits really well. I was worried since it was a size 4 and my green one is a 6. It will be perfect this summer because it is really lightweight and will work best over summer dresses.


 

I think you look great. Those women are just jealous. It is very appropriate. You look lovely.





Mittens34 said:


> I wore my DVF Julian wrap dress yesterday. I love this dress, because it never wrinkles and looks good on every body type. I'm so sorry my mirror is dirty, so it's hard to see the picture. On a side note. I sometimes get many glares from other women when I wear my DVF dresses. Is this dress wrong for work? I love my DVF dresses and I have over 50 of them. I travel for my job every week, so they are great to travel. They never wrinkle and I can always had a jacket.


----------



## megt10

Bri 333 said:


> Wow, that is so cool. We will have to meet up at FV for lunch one of these days. They have a great DVF section at Bloomies. That is where I am getting most of my DVF from. FV is our best mall for sure, but nothing beats SCP. I get a natural high when going there. I swear it's true. I just can't get enough of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks amazing on you!!! What a great jacket!! It is perfect for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you look great. Those women are just jealous. It is very appropriate. You look lovely.


 
 Thanks Bri, I agree SCP is the best, I was practically raised in that mall. Of course back then it didn't look anything like it does today. It is a good thing that I no longer live closer or I would be broke, lol. It isn't even that far from my house but with the traffic it can take awhile and I have one older dog that can't hold it as long as I can shop, lol. I think that I will be spending more time there this spring though. I will have a good excuse to stay out of the house while the renovation is underway. Plus my contractor walks my dogs for me.


----------



## soholaleni

If anyone is still looking for the Laura dress in 4 or 6, I happened to come across it on this site for $150!


http://www.shopalligatorpurse.com/product.asp?lt=c&catid=12156&pfid=ALP00414


----------



## BellaShoes

Mittens34 said:


> I wore my DVF Julian wrap dress yesterday. I love this dress, because it never wrinkles and looks good on every body type. I'm so sorry my mirror is dirty, so it's hard to see the picture. On a side note. I sometimes get many glares from other women when I wear my DVF dresses. Is this dress wrong for work? I love my DVF dresses and I have over 50 of them. I travel for my job every week, so they are great to travel. They never wrinkle and I can always had a jacket.



I wear mine to work all the time....

Love the dress, you look fabulous!


----------



## Greentea

Bri333 - Fun!! I've had good luck at Bloomies, too. Best prices. I got my Paper Cheetah dress for $80 after Christmas!


----------



## Mittens34

Thank you Meg, Bella, Bri 333 and phiphi.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Somehow I missed your post, *mittens*, but I wear wraps to work all the time.  I think they are fabulous.  Those other women are just haters.


----------



## Charmosa

I agree with the others *mittens *- that dress looks fabulous on you and you have a great figure, which I imagine is what the other woman are jealous about!!  Are those loubies I spy as well - fab outfit!!


----------



## Charmosa

Darn, not my size....I love that Bec.

Phiphi - that's dress is perfect for you!  Lovely.

Meg - the alphie looks FAB too!!!  A perfect classic.

Duke - stick to your guns on your ban!!



Dukeprincess said:


> *Bec size 10*, $139!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-bec-dress/3107255?origin=category&resultback=1529


----------



## DC-Cutie

I picked up the ZAINA Dress at Saks.  Very pretty print


----------



## Mittens34

Dukeprincess said:


> Somehow I missed your post, *mittens*, but I wear wraps to work all the time.  I think they are fabulous.  Those other women are just haters.



Thank you Duke. You look wonderful in all of your DVF wraps. I wish I had your collection!!!


----------



## Mittens34

Charmosa said:


> I agree with the others *mittens *- that dress looks fabulous on you and you have a great figure, which I imagine is what the other woman are jealous about!!  Are those loubies I spy as well - fab outfit!!




Thanks so much Charmosa. Yes, those are my favorite pair of work loubies. I wish I could wear my other loubies to work too, but I have to save them for going out.


----------



## Mittens34

phiphi said:


> *bella* - gorgeous wrap!
> 
> today in laura, and louboutin black patent simples - with a quick hello from our puppy.



Phiphi I love the DVF Laura dress. It looks beautiful on you!!!


----------



## katlun

megt10 said:


> I don't think your dress is wrong for work. Of course it depends on your office environment. It is more likely they are just a tad envious since it looks fabulous on you.


 
agree with this, that dress look great on you


----------



## Mittens34

katlun said:


> agree with this, that dress look great on you



Thanks so much Katlun. Your so kind.


----------



## sammix3

Bella - where do you get your camis that you wear underneath your dresses?


----------



## anitalilac

Mittens34 said:


> I wore my DVF Julian wrap dress yesterday. I love this dress, because it never wrinkles and looks good on every body type. I'm so sorry my mirror is dirty, so it's hard to see the picture. On a side note. I sometimes get many glares from other women when I wear my DVF dresses. Is this dress wrong for work? I love my DVF dresses and I have over 50 of them. I travel for my job every week, so they are great to travel. They never wrinkle and I can always had a jacket.



I know I would never glare !just drool  only wish I have the figure to pull of this look!!
Do you need a specific body type to wear the wrap dress? Slim waist with no tummy? That is my problem area...


----------



## BellaShoes

sammix3 said:


> Bella - where do you get your camis that you wear underneath your dresses?



Banana Republic... it is how I 'tone them down' for the office


----------



## BellaShoes

anitalilac said:


> I know I would never glare !just drool  only wish I have the figure to pull of this look!!
> Do you need a specific body type to wear the wrap dress? Slim waist with no tummy? *That is my problem area*...



The nice thing with DVF is the wrap is forgiving and you can always position the bow as a tummy disguise... I am a curvy Sicilian and I love DVF


----------



## sammix3

My first DVF dress is here!!! What do you guys think??


----------



## Greentea

^ That looks really pretty and flattering on you! Love the shoes with it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

very nice, *sammix3*!  Love the print and draping...


----------



## sammix3

Thanks *Greentea* and *DC-Cutie*!


----------



## sammix3

BellaShoes said:


> Banana Republic... it is how I 'tone them down' for the office


Does the bottom of the cami "roll up"? I have some stretchy tanks that rolls up from time to time, kwim?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love the colors in the dress *sammi!*


----------



## Greentea

sammix, I use these triangular pieces of fabric that have two soft clips that clip on to your bra straps. I got them at Target and one pack had black, white and nude. It just looks like the top V part of the cami that you see when you're wearing a real cami, but no rolling lumps or lumps because it's not a real shirt.


----------



## BellaShoes

sammix3 said:


> Does the bottom of the cami "roll up"? I have some stretchy tanks that rolls up from time to time, kwim?



Love your DVF wrap, it is a perfect style for you!

As for the Cami, no. They are stretch, buy them in the right size and they should stay put


----------



## Charmosa

*Sammi *- that dress looks great on you!!!  Perfect fit and very flattering.  I agree with others - the color on you and the shoes are fabulous!!

*DC *- gawd girl - you keep finding the dresses I LOVE (although my list is pretty long!!).  Is it the New Floral or the Garden Animal? I am looking for the New Floral (attached) so if it's that one, do you know if they had other sizes?  I think I asked online chat and they said they were sold out.  How do these fit (especially in comparison to the Jori)?  I wasn't sure if I should stay the same or size up or size down in the wraps.  Some of the reviews on Saks say it doesn't have alot of stretch so wondering if it fits small.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> My first DVF dress is here!!! What do you guys think??


 You look beautiful in that dress. The shoes are fabulous with it too. I love everything about this outfit.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Charmosa said:


> *DC *- gawd girl - you keep finding the dresses I LOVE (although my list is pretty long!!).  Is it the New Floral or the Garden Animal? I am looking for the New Floral (attached) so if it's that one, do you know if they had other sizes?  I think I asked online chat and they said they were sold out.  How do these fit (especially in comparison to the Jori)?  I wasn't sure if I should stay the same or size up or size down in the wraps.  Some of the reviews on Saks say it doesn't have alot of stretch so wondering if it fits small.



I picked up the Garden Animal in a size 8.  I'm between 8 and 10 with DVF.  It fits a little snug, but I think if I had gone to a 10 it would have been a little loose in the some areas... Another reason I didn't want to get a 10 is because I'm loosing weight.


----------



## Mittens34

anitalilac said:


> I know I would never glare !just drool  only wish I have the figure to pull of this look!!
> Do you need a specific body type to wear the wrap dress? Slim waist with no tummy? That is my problem area...



Thank you Anitalilac. I think the DVF wrap dress looks great on every body type. It's really great for hiding any problem areas too. You should try one.


----------



## Mittens34

sammix3 said:


> My first DVF dress is here!!! What do you guys think??



I love that DVF dress. It looks wonderful on you.


----------



## sammix3

Since my DVF addiction has begun, I am now looking to get my second dress! I love how the Arely fits on me, there are two choices for my next purchase. Which one do you guys like better?

Vintage hearts
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2485001D10&categoryId=DRESSES

Stripes
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=514962&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## sammix3

Okay, so both of them are sold out in my size everywhere online. Do you ladies know of how to purchase tjem if the size is sold out online? For dvf.com or bloomies or nm or saks..


----------



## Greentea

I'd call DVF and see if they will receive more...
I prefer the stripes. Such a pretty cut!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^you can always try calling a DVF B&M.  It's worked for me a couple of times, but keep in mind DVF store sales aren't that great, if you're looking for a sale item.


----------



## sammix3

DC-Cutie - I don't think I can ever get DVF on sale on my size. I'd be lucky to find DVF in my size for regular price lol.


----------



## sammix3

Oh and does anyone know how much shipping is for DVF charge send?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think shipping was $12.95


----------



## Charmosa

Ladies - shopbob has added a few DVF items (and further discounts)...at least since I last checked....might be old news to some .

The slashed arita (grey) in 6, 10 and 12, $214:
http://www.shopbop.com/slashed-arit...4302030062&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall

Black slasher in 12, $232:
http://www.shopbop.com/slasher-dres...4302030062&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall

They have a leather bolo (black) in size 8 but still only 30% off.

If anyone is dying to show off some legs, the skylar romper is 30% off!
http://www.shopbop.com/skylar-rompe...4302030062&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall


----------



## Charmosa

Black francia on sale at nordies now for $189.  ALL sizes available, how rare!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...-dress/3132546?origin=category&resultback=121


----------



## Greentea

^ OMG!!! Thank you SOOOOO much! I just got this 2 weeks ago for full price and still have tags on it. Just bought it online and going to return the other one!!


----------



## xoxoCat

sammix3 said:


> My first DVF dress is here!!! What do you guys think??



I looooooove this dress! So pretty. I'm hoping it goes on sale. 


Cat.


----------



## sammix3

greentea - can you post a modeling pic of the francia?


----------



## Bri 333

Am loving everyone's stuff. Can't wait to get more!!!!!


----------



## mashanyc

Diane will be at the big DVF event at Lex av Bloomies this thursday. it is also Fashion Fundraiser event. All the windows are decorated with DVF home now


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> greentea - can you post a modeling pic of the francia?



Sure will - super busy to day with family but will ASAP.
I can't recommend this dress enough! It seriously works with flat casual sandals and breezy scarf for day and patent peep toe pumps for evening with a clutch. I usually wear a 6 in DVF dresses and took an 8 in this one. The bottom part runs narrow.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I really need to come off my shopping hiatus, I am jealous of all of the beautiful purchases in here!


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> Sure will - super busy to day with family but will ASAP.
> I can't recommend this dress enough! It seriously works with flat casual sandals and breezy scarf for day and patent peep toe pumps for evening with a clutch. I usually wear a 6 in DVF dresses and took an 8 in this one. The bottom part runs narrow.



It's really cute but I'm just scared that its a little too dressy at work. I already feel very dressed up compared to all my coworkers lol


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> It's really cute but I'm just scared that its a little too dressy at work. I already feel very dressed up compared to all my coworkers lol



I'm telling you, it's like a chameleon. Wear it with a cropped leather jacket, opaque black tights and black booties and it's funky/casual/glam. Or even a denim jacket (I have a black military one by Current Elliot that I LOVE.)
Or just with a pretty cardigan. It's so basic that it just layers really well with other pieces.


----------



## sammix3

Can't wait to see your modelling pic!


----------



## Charmosa

No worries my dear!  We have each other backs in this forum - lol!! Now you can buy something else with your savings.  



Greentea said:


> ^ OMG!!! Thank you SOOOOO much! I just got this 2 weeks ago for full price and still have tags on it. Just bought it online and going to return the other one!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

love this dress and I really like the fabric, it feels soooo good:


----------



## Charmosa

OMG DC!!!  That is gorgeous!!! It fits you perfectly - very flattering. I LOVE LOVE LOVE!  I ordered the new floral from Saks and was surprised when I got a shipping notice today but then noticed they are sending me yours (the garden animal).    It is lovely though.

Leather bolo alert at NM for $218, size 6:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3FNo%3D0%26N%3D186%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## DC-Cutie

Charmosa said:


> OMG DC!!!  That is gorgeous!!! It fits you perfectly - very flattering. I LOVE LOVE LOVE!  I ordered the new floral from Saks and was surprised when I got a shipping notice today but then noticed they are sending me yours (the garden animal).    It is lovely though.
> 
> Leather bolo alert at NM for $218, size 6:
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3FNo%3D0%26N%3D186%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt



thank you for the compliment 

Damn!  they're sending you the wrong dress??  bummer.  But let's think positive, sometimes the wrong style name is in the system.  So I'm having positive thoughts that you will receive the floral


----------



## Dukeprincess

The Zaina is gorgeous on you *DC.*


----------



## creighbaby

mashanyc said:


> Diane will be at the big DVF event at Lex av Bloomies this thursday. it is also Fashion Fundraiser event. All the windows are decorated with DVF home now



Is anyone going tomorrow? I need to call the store to get the time of her appearance and then I need to figure out what DVF I'm going to wear.


----------



## tchris09

Hi ladies,

I was wondering which dress you think fits me best.  I'm trying to figure out how the wrap dress is "supposed" to look and also what size works best on me.  I appreciate any feedback.  I'm more of a lurker but totally trust you dvf experts!


----------



## BellaShoes

*DC*!! You look incredible!!! Love the colors!!

*TChris*, welcome out of lurker status! I think both dresses look lovely on you but I particularly love the 2nd color, shape and style on you.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> I'm telling you, it's like a chameleon. Wear it with a cropped leather jacket, opaque black tights and black booties and it's funky/casual/glam. Or even a denim jacket (I have a black military one by Current Elliot that I LOVE.)
> Or just with a pretty cardigan. It's so basic that it just layers really well with other pieces.


Looking forward to seeing your modeling pics! I love that dress. Is it really 34" from the shoulder? I would get it too but that is just a little too short for me. Stacy wouldn't approve, lol.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I really need to come off my shopping hiatus, I am jealous of all of the beautiful purchases in here!


 Duke, spring is right around the corner. You can do it, stay strong. I have been really good lately. After hearing about all the fakes on ebay it sort of put a damper on my enthusiasm. I also have been kinda busy with my new iphone. Finally Verizon got it. I had just about given up hope and was ready to switch to AT&T. Anyway, found a DVF app and have been loving looking at all of her new items. Not quite the same as owning them but still fun.


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> love this dress and I really like the fabric, it feels soooo good:


 Wow DC you look HOT. What a great dress and it fits you like a glove. Congrats.


----------



## megt10

tchris09 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was wondering which dress you think fits me best. I'm trying to figure out how the wrap dress is "supposed" to look and also what size works best on me. I appreciate any feedback. I'm more of a lurker but totally trust you dvf experts!


 I like them both but I think that the second one looks like it fits you a tad bit better. Though it could be because in the second you are wearing heals and the first you are barefoot. I think any dress looks better when you put a pair of heals on.


----------



## mashanyc

creighbaby said:


> Is anyone going tomorrow? I need to call the store to get the time of her appearance and then I need to figure out what DVF I'm going to wear.


Just confirmed that apparently she will just be at the rally for store employers on Friday before 10 AM. not during fashion Fundraiser today. but knowing Diane she will def stop by on the 2nd floor just to see whats going on. They decorated a bed and put it right there in the DVF section on 2. I had a marathon try on session of all the new styles yesterday and wanted to take a nap after, the bed looked so cozy. lol


----------



## Greentea

^ Wish I could be there on Lex today.  
tchris - the dresses are gorgeous but I agree that #2 fits just a bit more perfectly.

meg, I can't take pics until I receive the new Francia but it's really not too short at all. I'm 5'3" so maybe a taller person would find it a tad short.

Dc - that print is magic. Perfect on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*tchris:* I have to go against the masses and say I prefer the first one.  I am not a fan of the second print.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone want the Alcina vest in a small?  $199

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...m-vest/3125074?origin=category&resultback=131


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> ^ Wish I could be there on Lex today.
> tchris - the dresses are gorgeous but I agree that #2 fits just a bit more perfectly.
> 
> meg, I can't take pics until I receive the new Francia but it's really not too short at all. I'm 5'3" so maybe a taller person would find it a tad short.
> 
> Dc - that print is magic. Perfect on you!


 
Well, maybe I will give it a shot. I am 5'6" though and have long legs. I don't mind too short in the winter because I can wear tights. In the summer I get too hot.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thank you girls for the lovely compliments.  I was a little leary of DVF wrap dresses because I wasn't sure it would conceal my pouch, but as I've learned, it's great for hiding a multitude of sins -


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Anyone want the Alcina vest in a small?  $199
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...m-vest/3125074?origin=category&resultback=131



Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.......

Ladies, SOMEONE please get this. I love, love, love, love mine. Doesn't shed, super warm, perfect layering piece. Sheesh, DVF should be paying me advertising $$!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Well, maybe I will give it a shot. I am 5'6" though and have long legs. I don't mind too short in the winter because I can wear tights. In the summer I get too hot.



You would look amazing in it - and it's perfect with your new FAB Bal leather jacket.


----------



## sammix3

Bloomies fashion night out promotion today!
$50 off $250-$499.99
$100 off $500-$749.99
$150 off $750 or more!


----------



## pugs2

mashanyc said:


> HaHaHa! Wiggleworm bought DVF wraps from me few times. I actually asked her/him where she finds tags for dresses from past collections. Too funny. Thats exactly how it happened. My items are always BIN and she tried to haggle. then relisted for $385 (bought for $149) the same day she got the dress. But if she finds buyers who are willing to pay full retail for 4 year old pieces more power to her.                                 And if anybody needs help authenticating DVF you can PM me. I dont log in every day, but I will get an email and will try to reply promptly



I'm not surprised that she tried to haggle. She and SSFnative333 are the biggest liars on ebay. Wiggleworm just sold 3 more used DVF dresses and resold them for $200 more than she paid.


----------



## pugs2

crazycutie said:


> That b*$#@... I've watched her items, but never bought from her.... ive realised she buys a lot of the dresses off of ebay.uk
> 
> As for wiggleworm, her items are ridiculously over priced... but like sfnative they clearly have a following, people tend to pay big bucks for their stuff...



Your right SFNATIVE333 buys and haggles many of her DVF dresses from the ebay.uk site. I forgot to post her new buying id: rockthehse 
She just bought a black cashmere DVF wrap dress in size small under this id and is now selling it for $225 under her selling id: SFNATIVE333. I love how she lies in her auction that she only wore this dress once and paid $600 for it!!!! The blue vintage wrap dress she only paid $45.00 for and is selling it for $300. This is so wrong!!!


----------



## megt10

pugs2 said:


> Your right SFNATIVE333 buys and haggles many of her DVF dresses from the ebay.uk site. I forgot to post her new buying id: rockthehse
> She just bought a black cashmere DVF wrap dress in size small under this id and is now selling it for $225 under her selling id: SFNATIVE333. I love how she lies in her auction that she only wore this dress once and paid $600 for it!!!! The blue vintage wrap dress she only paid $45.00 for and is selling it for $300. This is so wrong!!!


 Ya know hearing these things has really turned me off of purchasing from ebay. There are a few sellers that I will still frequent but that is mostly for handbags.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> You would look amazing in it - and it's perfect with your new FAB Bal leather jacket.


 Ok, it is in my cart, lol. Takes so little to enable me . I don't want to buy too much because I am planning on spending Valentines Day at SCP! Of the stores there which has the best DVF selection? I am planning on purchasing a new handbag for my b-day as well at Bloomies if they still have the one I liked a few months ago. I have held off on getting a Bloomies charge because I want to take advantage of the added discount upon opening a new account. So may do some damage.


----------



## Greentea

^ woohoo!


----------



## sammix3

Got the arely in vintage hearts! Glad I waited since I saved $50 plus an extra 10% since I subscribed to the emails. but the bad thing is I had to pay $18 shipping since my order wasn't over $300


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*dc- *you look fab!!! love it! 

*tchris- *welcome! I like them both, but I think the 2nd one fits you better.


----------



## phiphi

*dc* - you look stunning!! gooorrrgeous!
*tchris* - i like them both.. but also prefer the print on the first more.


----------



## sammix3

Okay.. I called dvf and the arely in balloon stripes print is on its way! Can you tell that I'm addicted to dvf now???


----------



## Charmosa

*tchris *- those are fabulous on you!!!  You can't keep both????  Another for Valentine's Day??  I think you can't go wrong with either one but if you had to choose, I like #1.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Okay.. I called dvf and the arely in balloon stripes print is on its way! Can you tell that I'm addicted to dvf now???


 I can't wait to see pics. It's a sickness I tell you, lol. At least if we are ill we are going to be well dressed. 

I had a really nice experience today. I was wearing one of my more casual DVF dresses, paired with leggings (one of those short dresses) a scarf, blazer, and mid heel sandals. I was just running errands. As I was leaving the jewelers and heading to my car a woman who was in the jewelers as well rolls down her window and says excuse me. I looked at her and she said I just wanted to tell you that you have great style and that I love your outfit. It made my day. That has never happened to me before and I attribute it to the magic of the DVF dress. Ok, now I need to get on-line and buy another, lol.


----------



## NANI1972

*DC*- That dress looks fantastic on you!

*tchris*- Both look great on you, I prefer the first one the most though!

I'm so irritated the Brighton dress I ordered from BG back on 1/20 is still on back order. Looks like I won't be getting it, booooo.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Considering buying this DVF set for my room, thoughts?

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=434233&CategoryID=21680


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*duke- *I'm getting an error message when I click on the link.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Considering buying this DVF set for my room, thoughts?
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=434233&CategoryID=21680


 I love it, very bright and cheery. If it went with anything any my room I would get it for sure.


----------



## megt10

NANI1972 said:


> *DC*- That dress looks fantastic on you!
> 
> *tchris*- Both look great on you, I prefer the first one the most though!
> 
> I'm so irritated the Brighton dress I ordered from BG back on 1/20 is still on back order. Looks like I won't be getting it, booooo.


 Nani that sucks. I am really sorry.


----------



## CurlyHeadedGurl

Hi, everyone looks lovely with their new purchases!

Enter code *LOVE* for $50 off purchase of $250 on DVF.com and in store through 2/14

http://links.mkt1641.com/servlet/Ma...=MTYxNDM0OTcxNDYS1&j=MjIyMTQ3NDcwS0&mt=1&rt=0


----------



## tchris09

Thanks everyone for their responses!  The first wrap dress is a size smaller than the second so I was wondering which fit better.  I'm thinking that her wrap dresses are pretty forgiving though as far as size.  I'll definitely keep both.  I was thinking that the first one might be too small...?


----------



## tchris09

Dukeprincess said:


> Considering buying this DVF set for my room, thoughts?
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=434233&CategoryID=21680




I'm getting the error message too!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

BOOO, can you all see it now?

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=434233&CategoryID=21680

OR the duvet on DVF.com

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=1601600&categoryId=cat320016


----------



## sammix3

CurlyHeadedGurl said:


> Hi, everyone looks lovely with their new purchases!
> 
> Enter code *LOVE* for $50 off purchase of $250 on DVF.com and in store through 2/14
> 
> http://links.mkt1641.com/servlet/Ma...=MTYxNDM0OTcxNDYS1&j=MjIyMTQ3NDcwS0&mt=1&rt=0



Ugh the SAs at the boutique did not tell me about the promotion over the phone!


----------



## tchris09

Dukeprincess said:


> BOOO, can you all see it now?
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=434233&CategoryID=21680
> 
> OR the duvet on DVF.com
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=1601600&categoryId=cat320016



I couldnt see the first link but I could see the second.  LOVE the boldness of the duvet.  What style/coloring is your room?


----------



## DC-Cutie

sammix3 said:


> Ugh the SAs at the boutique did not tell me about the promotion over the phone!



it may just be a .com deal.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - I love the vibrant colors...  very nice


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Ugh the SAs at the boutique did not tell me about the promotion over the phone!


 
Email them with your order number and tell them that you placed the order the same day as the promotion and have them apply it. They will do it. Trust me, I've done it before. 



tchris09 said:


> I couldnt see the first link but I could see the second. LOVE the boldness of the duvet. What style/coloring is your room?


 
The walls in my room are called "Springtime" which is a light yellowish green. I think it would be a good contrast with the walls and the duvet. Now DVF needs to design a shower curtain...

Color swatch:  http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pro/paint_colors/explore/color/SW6708_springtime/



DC-Cutie said:


> *Duke* - I love the vibrant colors... very nice


 
Thanks *DC! *I love bright colors. My duvet now is from PB, and it is red, green, yellow, blue...you get the point.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*duke- *I love it!!! 

*sammix- *the promotion is for online and in store, call or email them and I'm sure they will adjust it for you


----------



## Greentea

Duke - that's going to be so pretty! Take a pic of your bed when it's all put together!


----------



## tchris09

Dukeprincess said:


> Email them with your order number and tell them that you placed the order the same day as the promotion and have them apply it. They will do it. Trust me, I've done it before.
> 
> 
> 
> The walls in my room are called "Springtime" which is a light yellowish green. I think it would be a good contrast with the walls and the duvet. Now DVF needs to design a shower curtain...
> 
> Color swatch:  http://www.sherwin-williams.com/pro/paint_colors/explore/color/SW6708_springtime/
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks *DC! *I love bright colors. My duvet now is from PB, and it is red, green, yellow, blue...you get the point.



Definitely go for the bedding and yes, please post pictures of your room when you get it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here are more pics from the collection...

Now I am starting to love the Gingko print too...:girlwhack:

http://www.styleite.com/retail/dvf-home/?pid=4590#


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I really love most of the bedding collection, too bad I just redid our guest room!


----------



## Greentea

I'm going to get a couple of tea cups and that Zebra pillow for the chair in my bedroom!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Here is a pic of my "Lexi" jacket making her debut out to dinner for an early Valentine's with DH. 
Wearing with black silk tank, JBrand waxed venom skinnies and CL Rouge Biancas


----------



## BellaShoes

*DEEEEZZZZZZZZY*!!!!! And hello, your new hair deserves a mention!

You look _Mahhhhhh-valous_ my dear, love the Lexi jacket.

Happy Valentine's day!


----------



## merekat703

I am new to DVF and am loving her clothing! I wanted to post this dress I found for $25 second hand.


----------



## BellaShoes

Welcome to DVF *merekat*!! Your new dress is a great print!


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Here is a pic of my "Lexi" jacket making her debut out to dinner for an early Valentine's with DH.
> Wearing with black silk tank, JBrand waxed venom skinnies and CL Rouge Biancas


 Wow, you look great! I love that jacket on you. Great outfit altogether.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella- * yes my new hair cut too! thank you so much! I got sooooo many compliments on my jacket last night, love it! Happy Valentine's Day honey! 

*merekat- *welcome! great dress! 

*meg- *thank you!


----------



## Bri 333

Happy Valentines Day everyone!!! Post pics of your Vday DVF outfit  Can't wait to see them!!!


----------



## merekat703

BellaShoes said:


> Welcome to DVF *merekat*!! Your new dress is a great print!


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *merekat- *welcome! great dress!


Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Greentea

Welcome to our happy DVF drool spot, Merekat! Great dress!! I love those neutrals.

Hmmm....I'm in my workout clothes, that's not good. I'll throw on some DVF later.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *dezy!*

*merekat*, what a great score!


----------



## sammix3

No dvf for me today, its casual Monday at the office.

I'm celebrating valentines day with the bf on Friday, and my new dvf items should be here so I'll post pics then!


----------



## Bri 333

^ Yaaaay! Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Purple Bec, size 6 - $137.99

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iUBkRko


----------



## BellaShoes

*Dezy* was my Valentine's day muse!

My original outfit was going to be my Fleurette dress in Pink Wing paired with my new Jimmy Choo OTK April Sue suede boots...












But the weather did not cooperate... cold, windy and wet so I too went with my Lexi cardigan! My hubby LOVED my Lexi!!!

Lexi Cardigan
Joe Jean Leggings (Denim and Leather)
BCBG v neck tee
Black Suede Louboutin Babel Boots
Lauren Merkin Black Croc Eve clutch


----------



## foxycleopatra

Hi ladies, to those who own both the "Jeanne" and "Judy" wrap dresses -- do you find that the "Judy" is cut fuller on the top/bust area/shoulders (i.e. comparing a Jeanne and a Judy in the same size)?


----------



## mashanyc

foxycleopatra said:


> Hi ladies, to those who own both the "Jeanne" and "Judy" wrap dresses -- do you find that the "Judy" is cut fuller on the top/bust area/shoulders (i.e. comparing a Jeanne and a Judy in the same size)?


yes. Judy is a different cut. has a waistband. more room in bust in shoulders.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Bella & Dez* - you girls are SMOKIN'..  You'll both me inspiration when I wear my Lexi!!

*Masha *- thanks for the info on Judy.  I'm still learning about DVF.


----------



## NANI1972

Yay! I can't believe it the Brighton dress I bought from BG last month finally shipped!


* Bella and Dezy love your Lexi jackets!*


----------



## Greentea

Bella - the Lexi is amazing on you! 

I'm still learning the different cuts of the dresses. All I know is the ballerina style does NOT look good on me! hehe


----------



## DC-Cutie

Has anyone seen pices of the new line on sale, specifically this shirt: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=513822&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Thanks


----------



## foxycleopatra

Any ladies still looking for the JORI herringbone/patchwork dress at sale price? -- try calling Saks 1-877 CS and ask them to search for SKU # 0475575916559 in the store inventory.  There are still a few sizes left in the company inventory (but hurry b/c sale items are being transferred out this week; Saks NYC has already transferred out their sale merchandise).  I finally finally located two Jori dresses in my size range.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much* DC, Nani* and *greentea*!!! *Dezy* rocked hers on Valentines.. I followed her lead. 

As we were leaving the Trattorria last night a woman sitting at a near by table stopped me to say 'Girl, that is an extraordinary jacket'


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*Bellllaaaaa- *you look fantastic!!!! I'm so glad you got it, so amazing! 

*DC- *Thank you!  Haven't seen anything new on sale yet, I have a short list of dresses I'm hoping to grab on sale. 

*nani- *thank you so much!!!


----------



## sammix3

Have you ladies checked out the pre-fall and fall lookbook yet?


----------



## sammix3

Yay! My striped arely his arrived at work. Too bad my vintage hearts arely won't arrive til Friday. Was hoping to wear that to our valentines dinner in sf.. oh well. I'll definitely post modeling pics on Friday! 

BTW, I'm wearing my floral arely today with a black cardigan and black Stuart weitzman 
5050 otk boots


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^Pics please!


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> Have you ladies checked out the pre-fall and fall lookbook yet?



Yes!!!! Loving so many things, especially the silk, breezy tops.


----------



## sammix3




----------



## Dukeprincess

Cute *sammi!*


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone have the BEC style -- any advice on how it runs sizing-wise?  I came across a completed eBay listing that mentioned the Bec style to run big......then another one that says it runs small.....and then Saks.com says it runs true-to-size.  I think I'd be best off trusting the advice of tPFers here.  Any testimonials?


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *Bellllaaaaa- *you look fantastic!!!! I'm so glad you got it, so amazing!



Thank you my beautiful muse... :kiss:


----------



## sammix3

Just got home and put on the new dress. I love the arely style and cut, but honestly, I'm not loving the lime green stripes, its a little too much, but I do love the dress so I'm not returning it. Can't wait to get my third dress!


----------



## BellaShoes

Love it Sammi!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*sammi- *looks great!!!

My best friend's boyfriend proposed on Valentine's Day and we met them for drinks after their dinner

I wore my DVF Slasher dress with my CL MBBs and LV epi red clutch


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Just got home and put on the new dress. I love the arely style and cut, but honestly, I'm not loving the lime green stripes, its a little too much, but I do love the dress so I'm not returning it. Can't wait to get my third dress!


 I love this dress on you Sammi. I have looked at it on the website and it is one of my favorites.


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *sammi- *looks great!!!
> 
> My best friend's boyfriend proposed on Valentine's Day and we met them for drinks after their dinner
> 
> I wore my DVF Slasher dress with my CL MBBs and LV epi red clutch


 Wow is all I can say. You look great! I love the whole outfit, very chic.


----------



## missleelu

I see some real nice dresses here!  I hope I can get even one collection >< gotta save me money!


----------



## mashanyc

foxycleopatra said:


> Does anyone have the BEC style -- any advice on how it runs sizing-wise?  I came across a completed eBay listing that mentioned the Bec style to run big......then another one that says it runs small.....and then Saks.com says it runs true-to-size.  I think I'd be best off trusting the advice of tPFers here.  Any testimonials?


TTS for me. i took my regular non wrap DVF size.


----------



## sammix3

Love your style dezy! I checked out your other thread with all your favorite looks as well and I must say.. you have awesome taste!


----------



## sammix3

Thank you everyone for the compliments. I wish there was a dvf boutique in San Francisco....


----------



## Greentea

Sammi and dzbgladee - smokin!! OMG, I need a slasher! It's amazing.

Sammi, I love the stripey dress and that lime would never be out of place on a Caribbean cruise or stroll through St. Barts!  It's so chic! For the winter, you can layer with a long black or navy cardi and do black tights!


----------



## sammix3

Greentea-I'm gunna wear my new dress out on Friday. And I was gunna wear it with black tights and a black cardigan. You read my mind!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Sammi *- both dresses look FABULOUS on you!


----------



## annemerrick

I am going to join in!  I have a few DVF items...but recently bought this blouse at a thrift store.  I had every intention of passing it on to a friend or selling, but when I tried it on...it was so comfy and flattering!

Oh...and I am in love with the "Lexi" cardigan pictured a few pages back!  So cute!


----------



## BellaShoes

Dezzzzzzzzyyyyyy!!!!! Aside from looking fabulous in your slashed dress and your MBBs... Your batik lady peep avatar is TDF!!!! *must stop heart from racing*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*meg, sammi, greentea- *thank you so much!!!

*anne- *can't wait to see your items!!

*bella- *thank you love! I still haven't done their reveal, but I couldn't resist changing my avi


----------



## Greentea

annemerrick said:


> I am going to join in!  I have a few DVF items...but recently bought this blouse at a thrift store.  I had every intention of passing it on to a friend or selling, but when I tried it on...it was so comfy and flattering!
> 
> Oh...and I am in love with the "Lexi" cardigan pictured a few pages back!  So cute!



 I Love a great deal on a beautiful piece!


----------



## Dukeprincess

foxycleopatra said:


> Does anyone have the BEC style -- any advice on how it runs sizing-wise? I came across a completed eBay listing that mentioned the Bec style to run big......then another one that says it runs small.....and then Saks.com says it runs true-to-size. I think I'd be best off trusting the advice of tPFers here. Any testimonials?


 
*Phiphi* has it, maybe she can offer some advice.

*Sammi and Dezy* you both look beautiful!


----------



## Greentea

Here are the promised styling pics of the Francia. I call it the chameleon dress! Sorry, the pic from look 1 got all weird and grainy? excuse my DD's messy room!

1. Vacation pic with casual cork wedges, Longchamp big slouchy tote and yellow beaded necklace.

2. Dressy cocktail look with patent pumps, Chanel bag

3. Urban casual look with Ted Baker leather jacket, leopard scarf and tall boots


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Here are the promised styling pics of the Francia. I call it the chameleon dress! Sorry, the pic from look 1 got all weird and grainy? excuse my DD's messy room!
> 
> 1. Vacation pic with casual cork wedges, Longchamp big slouchy tote and yellow beaded necklace.
> 
> 2. Dressy cocktail look with patent pumps, Chanel bag
> 
> 3. Urban casual look with Ted Baker leather jacket, leopard scarf and tall boots


Greentea that is the perfect dress. It looks fantastic on you! You are going to get so much use out of it. CPW=Free, lol.


----------



## phiphi

foxycleopatra said:


> Does anyone have the BEC style -- any advice on how it runs sizing-wise? I came across a completed eBay listing that mentioned the Bec style to run big......then another one that says it runs small.....and then Saks.com says it runs true-to-size. I think I'd be best off trusting the advice of tPFers here. Any testimonials?



hey *foxy* - i have the bec in the snow leopard. found it true to my DVF size for dresses (i bought it in the same size as my jori and found it fit the same around the torso in terms of fit/cut.) 

*sammi, dezy, greentea* - ladies, you are looking smashing!!!!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Any ladies looking for a size 8 or 10 in the JORI in sangria (dark red?) at Saks sale price -- call Saks SF contemporary women's/DVF dept. and ask for Eric.  I was calling earlier in search of a dress in my size and although I didn't find any, he did mention a Jori in size 8 or 10 available.


----------



## DC-Cutie

either gone or the SA didn't know what she was looking for...  I asked for Eric, but she said nobody worked there by that name..


----------



## megt10

annemerrick said:


> I am going to join in! I have a few DVF items...but recently bought this blouse at a thrift store. I had every intention of passing it on to a friend or selling, but when I tried it on...it was so comfy and flattering!
> 
> Oh...and I am in love with the "Lexi" cardigan pictured a few pages back! So cute!


 What a cute blouse, it looks really good on you.


----------



## BellaShoes

foxycleopatra said:


> Any ladies looking for a size 8 or 10 in the JORI in sangria (dark red?) at Saks sale price -- call Saks SF contemporary women's/DVF dept. and ask for Eric.  I was calling earlier in search of a dress in my size and although I didn't find any, he did mention a Jori in size 8 or 10 available.



That's a little vague, oops, nevermind I see the SF now


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ I called again, another SA found it.  I was hoping it was on sale, but it's still full price...


----------



## BellaShoes

As I thought, I was there a few days ago and know exactly where those two dresses are stashed. They are full price.


----------



## Blo0ondi

i just luv her dresses n everythin.. i'm in paris so i dnt have them but i'll post pics later


----------



## surlygirl

beetle bug dress, size 6 on nm.com - $139. I know someone was looking for this, but can't remember who & am posting quickly from the office!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D11282%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## sammix3

What do you ladies think of these 3 dresses?


----------



## NANI1972

I luv the second one , not to crazy about the others, JMO.


----------



## Dukeprincess

ITA with *Nani.*  The rest are just meh...


----------



## phiphi

^^ me three.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Me four!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

agree with all the girls!


----------



## megt10

I agree with everyone else. I love the second dress. I went so far as to put it in my cart. I haven't bought it yet. I am still thinking about it. I am also looking for the Leigh dress. I saw it at Bloomingdales at SCP and loved it. They didn't have my size though so not sure how it would fit. Does anyone else have the Leigh?


----------



## sammix3

This is why tpf is the best! So I won't waste my money on something that's not all that great. Thanks for the honest opinion ladies.. hopefully the second dress will be in stores soon so I can try it on.


----------



## Greentea

^ another vote for #2!
I just can't get into the whole color blocking thing. Maybe with certain colors only.


----------



## creighbaby

sammix3 said:


> What do you ladies think of these 3 dresses?



I really like #3, think #1 could work with right accessories, and don't like #2.


----------



## sammix3

I don't know why but for some reason I really like #3. Gotta wait til it hits the stores so I can try it on irl.


----------



## sammix3

Happy Friday ladies! As promised, here is better modeling pic of the arely stripes dress.


----------



## Greentea

^ love it! This really suits you!


----------



## DC-Cutie




----------



## mangotree

mangotree said:


> I am in love, too bad its sold out:
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/76838


 
Yay so I won this on ebay, BNWT, excited for it to arrive!


----------



## phiphi

great additions ladies! (dress twins *dc*!)


----------



## NANI1972

So I finally got the Brighton dress from BG that was on back order....sadly it did not work for me, really is a beautiful print etc., but it didn't work out. 

Does anyone know how the black tiered leather skirt runs? And how short is it? Anyone care to show me modeling pics? Thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

NANI1972 said:


> So I finally got the Brighton dress from BG that was on back order....sadly it did not work for me, really is a beautiful print etc., but it didn't work out.
> 
> Does anyone know how the black tiered leather skirt runs? And how short is it? Anyone care to show me modeling pics? Thanks!



I have the leather skirt.  I'll take pics this evening and post.


----------



## Greentea

DC- I love, love, love the Laura!


----------



## Charmosa

Nordies Julian wrap in Fur Forest Green in size 6.  So bummed it's not my size:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...inidress/3128400?origin=category&resultback=0


----------



## DC-Cutie

Here you go Nani (I took a few pics).  For reference I'm 5' 6.5"


----------



## NANI1972

DC! Thank you! It looks fab on you! Were about the same height too. Did you size up in this skirt? Oh I def have to have this!

BTW love the Laura on you too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh that Bolo skirt is cute!


----------



## BellaShoes

*DC*! The Bolo looks fab on you!!! Oh my goodness... I cannot rock a puff skirt, and *Nani*, the brighton dress look _RIIII_-DICULOUS on me....sadly.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Phiala in black on sale for $193!   (dress is FP on DVF.com and other stores)

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=505402&CategoryID=20783


----------



## Greentea

Wish I could wear the Bolo! It's adorable.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Happy Friday ladies! As promised, here is better modeling pic of the arely stripes dress.


 Sammi that dress is so great on you. I love it. It can dressed up or down and is so versatile.


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


>


Love it DC! So flattering and feminine.


----------



## megt10

mangotree said:


> Yay so I won this on ebay, BNWT, excited for it to arrive!


 Can't wait to see it!


----------



## shoeluver2

I have been looking forever for this DVF Jeanne OK print, but I'm not sure if I could fit in this one I found on ebay. It's a size 0, but I normally wear a size 2. Does anyone on this forum know how this DVF dress fits. Do you think I would be able to fit in it, since it's a wrap? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...75197&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_810wt_1141


----------



## mashanyc

shoeluver2 said:


> I have been looking forever for this DVF Jeanne OK print, but I'm not sure if I could fit in this one I found on ebay. It's a size 0, but I normally wear a size 2. Does anyone on this forum know how this DVF dress fits. Do you think I would be able to fit in it, since it's a wrap?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...75197&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_810wt_1141


It fits the same as all my other Jeanne wraps. Do you own Justin style? Jeanne is similar. I dont think there is much difference btwn 0 and 2, so if size 2 wraps fit you well 0 will be OK too.


----------



## Butterfly_77

shoeluver2 said:


> I have been looking forever for this DVF Jeanne OK print, but I'm not sure if I could fit in this one I found on ebay. It's a size 0, but I normally wear a size 2. Does anyone on this forum know how this DVF dress fits. Do you think I would be able to fit in it, since it's a wrap?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...75197&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_810wt_1141



I have 2 OK wraps and I found them to be on the smaller side comparing to other Jeanne/Justin styles - although I can wear the same size as in my other wraps, I'd prefer one size bigger. It's much tighter around the bust area, in the arms and shows a lot more cleavage than other DVF wraps I have. But the purple/blue color is TDF! I love mine very much and always get a lot of compliments when wearing it 

There's another one at *bay right now on size 2 - maybe you can check that one out?

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIANE-VON-FURST...WC_Dresses&hash=item5197efec76#ht_7157wt_1141


----------



## shoeluver2

mashanyc said:


> It fits the same as all my other Jeanne wraps. Do you own Justin style? Jeanne is similar. I dont think there is much difference btwn 0 and 2, so if size 2 wraps fit you well 0 will be OK too.



Mashanyc I do own the Justin style, but I do not have any Jeanne wraps yet. Thank you for your help.


----------



## shoeluver2

Butterfly_77 said:


> I have 2 OK wraps and I found them to be on the smaller side comparing to other Jeanne/Justin styles - although I can wear the same size as in my other wraps, I'd prefer one size bigger. It's much tighter around the bust area, in the arms and shows a lot more cleavage than other DVF wraps I have. But the purple/blue color is TDF! I love mine very much and always get a lot of compliments when wearing it
> 
> There's another one at *bay right now on size 2 - maybe you can check that one out?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DIANE-VON-FURST...WC_Dresses&hash=item5197efec76#ht_7157wt_1141



Thank you for your help Butterfly. I just saw that Jeanne OK print last night, but this dress is used and costs $269.99. There are no pictures of the actual dress for sale either. Just stock photos and photos from another ebay seller. The size 0 Jeanne OK wrap is brand new with tags for $229.00. I will email the seller for measurements and then I will bid on one of them.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

dc- I love that skirt.  It would be ridiculously short on me.  
here's a crappy bathroom pic of me in my "new to me" Spanish Steps


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks for the compliments, Ladies 

*TallDrnk* - I love that print.  You look GREAT!


----------



## BellaShoes

*Talldrnk*,you look fabulous! Love the print...


----------



## Butterfly_77

talldrnkofwater said:


> dc- I love that skirt.  It would be ridiculously short on me.
> here's a crappy bathroom pic of me in my "new to me" Spanish Steps



I love this print and the way you styled the wrap dress.


----------



## Greentea

BellaShoes said:


> *Talldrnk*,you look fabulous! Love the print...



This!


----------



## pugs2

pugs2 said:


> Your right SFNATIVE333 buys and haggles many of her DVF dresses from the ebay.uk site. I forgot to post her new buying id: rockthehse
> She just bought a black cashmere DVF wrap dress in size small under this id and is now selling it for $225 under her selling id: SFNATIVE333. I love how she lies in her auction that she only wore this dress once and paid $600 for it!!!! The blue vintage wrap dress she only paid $45.00 for and is selling it for $300. This is so wrong!!!



Gosh SFNATIVE333 should be thanking me. Ever since I posted about her and Wiggleworm her sales have tripled. She only paid $12.27 for this used black cashmere DVF wrap dress under her rockthehse ID and just sold it for $227.00. she made a $217.00 profit on some poor unsuspecting ebay buyer.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...68371&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1406wt_1141

and this is one of her two buying id's: rockthehse and this is the same dress that she only paid $12.27 for: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320650798438#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## megt10

Hey does anyone have the Biker wrap dress and if so how does it run? I just noticed the details of it and have got to have it. I want the red and found one on ebay in a size 2 but not sure of the sizing. If anyone sees one in a 4 would you pm me.


----------



## megt10

talldrnkofwater said:


> dc- I love that skirt. It would be ridiculously short on me.
> here's a crappy bathroom pic of me in my "new to me" Spanish Steps


 Gorgeous! Fits you perfectly and I love the print.


----------



## mashanyc

megt10 said:


> Hey does anyone have the Biker wrap dress and if so how does it run? I just noticed the details of it and have got to have it. I want the red and found one on ebay in a size 2 but not sure of the sizing. If anyone sees one in a 4 would you pm me.


I have it in black and I assume red fits the same. You need 2 in this maybe even 0. Mine is size 2 and I am MUCH bigger than You


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> I have it in black and I assume red fits the same. You need 2 in this maybe even 0. Mine is size 2 and I am MUCH bigger than You


Thanks Masha! Do you know anything about this sellerhttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130484550968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT ? I think a 2 would be best then for me because I am really broad across the back and shoulder to shoulder I am almost 17".
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130484550968&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## mashanyc

^ I dont know the seller but the dress looks auth. you should call Saks though. This dress was on the 2nd markdown in January. i saw a bunch at NYC Saks. This was few weeks ago, but its worth the shot. They have locator service at saks.  HTH


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> ^ I dont know the seller but the dress looks auth. you should call Saks though. This dress was on the 2nd markdown in January. i saw a bunch at NYC Saks. This was few weeks ago, but its worth the shot. They have locator service at saks. HTH


 Thanks I will.


----------



## mashanyc

^i called my SA about another dress and she told me Biker is no longer in stores. Whatever was left they sent to Off Fifth


----------



## J_L33

Does anyone know the name of this style? It's a long shot since it's from 2007...but I'm still hoping to find it on ebay or something.
http://www.1designer-clothing.com/fashion-trendy-clothes/you-decide-who-wears-it-better-3/127/
Thanks in advance.


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> ^i called my SA about another dress and she told me Biker is no longer in stores. Whatever was left they sent to Off Fifth


 Masha you are the best. I appreciate it. I was hurrying trying to get ready to go out to dinner and a play for my birthday. I got your message just before leaving and went ahead and bought the biker dress. I was going to go for the black but my SO prefers me in red apparently. So red it is, lol. Tonight I wore my Basuto in red for the first time.


----------



## Bri 333

^ Love that look! How fabulous!!! Is that a Chanel Ultimate Soft I see


----------



## cheburashka

megt10 said:


> Masha you are the best. I appreciate it. I was hurrying trying to get ready to go out to dinner and a play for my birthday. I got your message just before leaving and went ahead and bought the biker dress. I was going to go for the black but my SO prefers me in red apparently. So red it is, lol. Tonight I wore my Basuto in red for the first time.


 

You look beautiful Meg, I am wearing mine on Thursday, so excited too !


----------



## megt10

Bri 333 said:


> ^ Love that look! How fabulous!!! Is that a Chanel Ultimate Soft I see


 Thanks Bri, I was wearing my Chanel Sharpei in navy. I paired the dress with my Marine Balenciaga Moto jacket. I wish that I had gotten a picture of it all together. I really liked how it looked.


----------



## megt10

cheburashka said:


> You look beautiful Meg, I am wearing mine on Thursday, so excited too !


Thank you Cheburashka. I can't wait to see pics of yours!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Ok ladies, I need your help. I posted this over in the "authenticate this" thread, but wanted to get your opinions before I pay: http://******/hqLMUv

It's the "Maylea" tuxedo dress. Thanks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

chloe_chanel said:


> Ok ladies, I need your help. I posted this over in the "authenticate this" thread, but wanted to get your opinions before I pay: http://******/hqLMUv
> 
> It's the "Maylea" tuxedo dress. Thanks!



It is definitely authentic.  This dress is actually super cute on.  I remember loving it when it came out a few years ago.  Good luck!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Dukeprincess said:


> It is definitely authentic.  This dress is actually super cute on.  I remember loving it when it came out a few years ago.  Good luck!



Thanks Duke


----------



## NANI1972

Can anyone help me with the sizing on this skirt? I am a U.S. 8 in skirts. Thanks!


----------



## mashanyc

^ I took my regular DVF (non wrap dress) size so its TTS IMO


----------



## creighbaby

NANI1972 said:


> Can anyone help me with the sizing on this skirt? I am a U.S. 8 in skirts. Thanks!



I got it in a size 10 and I am about 5 ft. 10.5, high-waisted and a bit hippy and wear a 8/10/12 in skirts. dc also has it in a 10 and she is a smidge shorter than me and weighs a bit less than I do. If you go back a few pages you'll see her modeling shots.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ that's right, I have it in a 10, too, mainly so that I can wear it lower on my hips.  But it also fits perfect above my waist (which is the way I think you're supposed to wear it, looking at various pics)

DVF sizing is all over the board, I just need her to get within a size or 2 of customer TTS.  I don't understand why I have sizes 4 -10 in my closet


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks for the sizing advice ladies! Now I just have to stalk NM and BG for one to turn up again.

I was able to score this earlier today! Dress twins DC!


----------



## miumiu8586

does the LAURA dress run TTS? I am a 38dd on top and a 4/6 in pants. First DVF purchase! Please let me know!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Omg, I'm lusting over this cardigan: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/103063?cm_sp=we_recommend-_-103063-_-slot1

Does anyone else have it or one similar? Do you love it, etc.?


----------



## chloe_chanel

Dukeprincess said:


> It is definitely authentic.  This dress is actually super cute on.  I remember loving it when it came out a few years ago.  Good luck!



Thanks so much again Duke! I ended up buying it tonight. It ships from NYC so I should get it rather quickly (I'm in DMV).


----------



## DC-Cutie

chloe_chanel said:


> Omg, I'm lusting over this cardigan: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/103063?cm_sp=we_recommend-_-103063-_-slot1
> 
> Does anyone else have it or one similar? Do you love it, etc.?



GreenTea has it, it looks fabulous on her:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/any-diane-von-furstenberg-fans-455520-166.html#post17770460


----------



## Dukeprincess

miumiu8586 said:


> does the LAURA dress run TTS? I am a 38dd on top and a 4/6 in pants. First DVF purchase! Please let me know!



I think it runs a bit small.  I wouldn't get it too tight because others have had issues with it ripping.  Mine is a little loose, but I like it that way!


----------



## creighbaby

DC-Cutie said:


> DVF sizing is all over the board, I just need her to get within a size or 2 of customer TTS.  I don't understand why I have sizes 4 -10 in my closet



Completely agree.


----------



## Greentea

Greentea said:


> Ibiza



This is my favorite cardigan! The top part is cut to fit snugly so it really adds shape. Mine is a size small and I'm a 4/6 in DVF tops and a 6-8 in her dresses.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Nani *- I'll keep my eye out for the Bolo skirt and YAYA for being dress twins!!!
*miumiu *- ITA w/Duke, it's a little snug and very delicate.  I have it in a 10, fits fine, but I tried it in an 8 and it was tight.  I'm a 34D w/not much in the backside area.
*Chloe_Chanel* - that's a really nice dress, very unique.  Please post pics


----------



## sammix3

My third dress arrived on Friday!







Cant wait to get more


----------



## chloe_chanel

I really love the pattern! The dress looks great on you. 



sammix3 said:


> My third dress arrived on Friday!
> 
> Cant wait to get more


----------



## chloe_chanel

DC-Cutie said:


> *Chloe_Chanel* - that's a really nice dress, very unique.  Please post pics



Of course! I've been meaning to post pics of my budding DVF collection anyway. This thread has gotten me addicted!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Greentea said:


> This is my favorite cardigan! The top part is cut to fit snugly so it really adds shape. Mine is a size small and I'm a 4/6 in DVF tops and a 6-8 in her dresses.



Thanks for the info. We are nearly the same exact sizes in DVF (I wear mostly 4's and 6's, too). And you look fab in this cardi! I'm totally jealous haha.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*sammi- *you look great!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Francia in black (as modeled by *Greentea* a few pages back) --$129 (sizes, 6, 8, 12)

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...32546?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=3960


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> My third dress arrived on Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait to get more


 Love it! You look really great in a wrap dress. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## sammix3

Thanks everyone! The pattern is actually a little "different" in person. It's a black dress with cream colored hearts but the hearts are filled with a lime green circle? Kwim?


----------



## phiphi

the hearts are super fun *sammi*

looking fabulous as usual *meg*!


----------



## Greentea

Seriously? The Francia went down in price AGAIN? Wow! Back to Nordies for a credit!

Thanks, Chloe - get it!

Anyone see the new 1974 vintage print Diane collection on the DVF website? I want tne Lanie dress if it's not too short.


----------



## phiphi

*duke* - i'm really trying to pretend not seeing that link to the francia.. lol.

*greentea* - the vintage prints are so fun! can't pick one yet!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*meg:* You look great as usual!

*Sammi:* Cute dress.  You love that style! 

*greentea:* I am still on a clothing ban, I just extended it until April, so I am trying my best not to press BUY on anything!


----------



## surlygirl

*sammi *- i love, love, love that print and that dress. looks great on you!

*duke *- i think i am *gulp* giving up shopping for Lent this year. stay strong, chica!


----------



## foxycleopatra

sz 6 Biker Leather Jacket - $243 from $695

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod114490009&cmCat=Wishlist


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> the hearts are super fun *sammi*
> 
> looking fabulous as usual *meg*!


 Thanks phiphi. It was nice to dress up and go out.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> *meg:* You look great as usual!
> 
> *Sammi:* Cute dress. You love that style!
> 
> *greentea:* I am still on a clothing ban, I just extended it until April, so I am trying my best not to press BUY on anything!


 Thanks Duke, good for you sticking with your ban. I am trying to not buy anything else. The Biker dress doesn't count since it was my birthday when I bought it, lol. Aside from that I have been really good. I got the quote for the cabinetry for my closet and so I am going to have to reign in the spending for awhile.


----------



## NANI1972

Laura dress size 12 $104

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3D186%2B4294967275%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## Greentea

I'm saving for Isabel Marant boots in Paris so raelly should not be buying either> Ack!


----------



## NANI1972

Beetle Bug dress size 6 $139

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...id%3D28336%26N%3D4294967275%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## Butterfly_77

ladies, I can't decide:

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...ductId=D2766001V11SZEBSM&categoryId=cat330006

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...ductId=D2765001V11SSWRLL&categoryId=cat330006

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...ductId=D2766001V11SBRMBM&categoryId=cat330006 

i just need to check the length. It's a pity that it isn't stated as with other wraps from DVF. It says "above the knee" but that depends on the high....So I'd prefer a measurement like 23" so I could compare with the other dresses I have from her. 

Has anybody of you better information?

All in all I love this collection and I need a DVF money tree *lol*


----------



## DC-Cutie

Great choices.  I like 1 & 3 the best.


----------



## phiphi

agreed, i like the zebra swirl and brambles print a lot too.


----------



## Butterfly_77

DC-Cutie said:


> Great choices.  I like 1 & 3 the best.



thank you, those are my favorites too


----------



## Butterfly_77

phiphi said:


> agreed, i like the zebra swirl and brambles print a lot too.



I agree....those would be number 18 & 20  need to have a new closet just for my wrap dresses


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> I agree....those would be number 18 & 20  need to have a new closet just for my wrap dresses


Love all 3 of those dresses. I am getting a new closet but the catch 22 is that now I can't afford to buy any more dresses to fill it, lol.


----------



## Butterfly_77

megt10 said:


> Love all 3 of those dresses. I am getting a new closet but the catch 22 is that now I can't afford to buy any more dresses to fill it, lol.



*lol* DVF is so addictive! Maybe I can rent a couple of m2 in your closet?


----------



## marina230

# 1


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> *lol* DVF is so addictive! Maybe I can rent a couple of m2 in your closet?


 
Hey now there is an idea! I am planning on putting all DVF in their own section. At least that is the plan atm.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> ladies, I can't decide:
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...ductId=D2766001V11SZEBSM&categoryId=cat330006
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...ductId=D2765001V11SSWRLL&categoryId=cat330006
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...ductId=D2766001V11SBRMBM&categoryId=cat330006
> 
> i just need to check the length. It's a pity that it isn't stated as with other wraps from DVF. It says "above the knee" but that depends on the high....So I'd prefer a measurement like 23" so I could compare with the other dresses I have from her.
> 
> Has anybody of you better information?
> 
> All in all I love this collection and I need a DVF money tree *lol*


 
The Brambles Jeanne runs slightly longer.  Mine comes to my knee and I am 5'8.  HTH!


----------



## sammix3

Wow! Is this vintage collection new? Or is dvf just bringing back popular prints?? Either way, as a Jew dvf addict this is not good for the cc


----------



## ocgirl5

My mother loves DVF. I love DVF, but I think it's generally centered toward more mature women, from age 25+. But that's only because all the mothers and older women I know love DVF!! I know I'll wear her designs when I'm older.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Dukeprincess said:


> The Brambles Jeanne runs slightly longer.  Mine comes to my knee and I am 5'8.  HTH!



thanks, Duke.

so this statement goes for the "new" vintage brambles? because I have a regular brambles from last a/w and this one is ok lengthwise


----------



## sammix3

ocgirl5 said:


> My mother loves DVF. I love DVF, but I think it's generally centered toward more mature women, from age 25+. But that's only because all the mothers and older women I know love DVF!! I know I'll wear her designs when I'm older.



I'm 22 and I love dvf! I do have to admit that I feel some prints are a little too mature for my taste, but I think that dvf is good for everyone at any age


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I'm 22 and I love dvf! I do have to admit that I feel some prints are a little too mature for my taste, but I think that dvf is good for everyone at any age


 I loved DVF at 22 I just couldn't afford anything by her at that age. I think that she has styles that suit a wide age group. While I tend to love most of her dresses some are no longer age appropriate for me.


----------



## sammix3

Omg I just reread my post from yesterday afternoon and I made a big typo! I meant to say new dvf addict not Jew. Stupid touch screen phone! Sorry ladies didnt mean to offend anyone.


----------



## Greentea

^ ROTFLMAO, Sammix!!! 
Anyway, I'm in my late thirties and still feel that some DVF is too mature for me. hehe
But I love to mix her pieces with more edgy accessories and shoes. Amazing what a cool pair of ankle booties and a fabulous leather biker jacket does for a print dress!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> thanks, Duke.
> 
> so this statement goes for the "new" vintage brambles? because I have a regular brambles from last a/w and this one is ok lengthwise


 
Hmm, in that case, I was just thinking of the one from Fall/Winter.  I would assume it would be the same though.

As far as the vintage prints, these are prints from past seasons that were popular that DVF is bringing back.  The fan print was hugely popular a couple of years back.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Dukeprincess said:


> Hmm, in that case, I was just thinking of the one from Fall/Winter.  I would assume it would be the same though.
> 
> As far as the vintage prints, these are prints from past seasons that were popular that DVF is bringing back.  The fan print was hugely popular a couple of years back.



thanks, Dukeprincess. I'd assume too that they are more or less the same lengthwise but you never know  I wrote to customer care and hope to receive a reply soon


----------



## edsbgrl

ocgirl5 said:


> My mother loves DVF. I love DVF, but I think it's generally centered toward more mature women, from age 25+. But that's only because all the mothers and older women I know love DVF!! I know I'll wear her designs when I'm older.




LOL!  "Mature women, from age 25+" (?)  Then I must be over the hill at 33.  

I know what you mean though 

I was at a thrift store the other day and found a DVF cobalt blue dress with kind of a bib type top, shift dress style that was PERFECT on the hanger but looked like a sack on me.  No amount of tailoring would have helped. Unfortunately.   The face that it was $5.99 only made my heart hurt worse b/c I had to pass it up.


----------



## megt10

edsbgrl said:


> LOL! *"Mature women, from age 25+" (?) Then I must be over the hill at 33.*
> 
> I know what you mean though
> 
> I was at a thrift store the other day and found a DVF cobalt blue dress with kind of a bib type top, shift dress style that was PERFECT on the hanger but looked like a sack on me. No amount of tailoring would have helped. Unfortunately. The face that it was $5.99 only made my heart hurt worse b/c I had to pass it up.


 Then I have 1 foot in the grave at 49, lol. Sorry the dress didn't work for you. There will always be another.


----------



## DC-Cutie

edsbgrl said:


> LOL! "Mature women, from age 25+" (?) Then I must be over the hill at 33.


 
at 36, add one more to the over the hill crowd


----------



## Dukeprincess

You guys are cracking me up 

I'm pretty ancient at 29 right....


----------



## phiphi

^^ you're so not ancient, *duke*!

please add me to the aging mature women club.


----------



## Charmosa

Julian wrap in fur forest green, size 6 is back at Nordies for $118.90:
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...inidress/3128400?origin=category&resultback=0

Run!!


----------



## NANI1972

Bolo leather skirt size 6 $218, sadly not my size.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...id%3D93766%26N%3D4294967275%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## Greentea

^ acckkkkkkkk! It's in my cart.


----------



## NANI1972

^well then, click and your done!  you must get it!


----------



## trisha48228

DC-Cutie said:


> at 36, add one more to the over the hill crowd



@ 40 I must have one foot in the grave.................


----------



## BellaShoes

^ Good gravy I am 40 too!! Forty is fabulous _dahhhhlings_!


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> Bolo leather skirt size 6 $218, sadly not my size.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...id%3D93766%26N%3D4294967275%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt



DAMN!! I would have snapped that up!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> ^ acckkkkkkkk! It's in my cart.


 Did you get it?. Can't wait to see it. I wish I could wear that skirt but it wouldn't look good on someone so over the hill, lol.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Did you get it?. Can't wait to see it. I wish I could wear that skirt but it wouldn't look good on someone so over the hill, lol.


 
Shut up.  You ARE NOT over the hill.  Can I note that you are smaller than me, thankyouverymuch.  Enough said.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Shut up. You ARE NOT over the hill. Can I note that you are smaller than me, thankyouverymuch. Enough said.


 Thanks Duke, lol. I don't feel over the hill. Actually I am enjoying this phase of my life and feel I look pretty good for my age. Though even being small, I am tall and I think that there is a time when you gotta give up the short skirts and dresses. As Stacy would say hate to look like I am trying to compete with a 20 yo. If I was shorter those skirts would work because they wouldn't be too short. Greentea could so wear this and look fab!


----------



## mashanyc

megt10 said:


> Did you get it?. Can't wait to see it. I wish I could wear that skirt but it wouldn't look good on someone so over the hill, lol.


Will be 40 this year and I have Bolo in black leather and in gold tweed. I think I look great in this style. Isnt Jlo 40+? starstyleinc.com/american-idol-promo-pic61051.jpg http://www.starstyleinc.com/american-idol-promo-pic61051.jpg


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> Will be 40 this year and I have Bolo in black leather and in gold tweed. I think I look great in this style. Isnt Jlo 40+? starstyleinc.com/american-idol-promo-pic61051.jpg http://www.starstyleinc.com/american-idol-promo-pic61051.jpg


 I don't think it matters so much about age but more the length of the skirt on a woman of a certain age. Jlo looks fab in that skirt and it isn't too short on her. On me that skirt would be above mid thigh and at 49 I just couldn't pull it off.


----------



## mashanyc

^ I see. Yea, I am a shortie (5'3") and i like my things short.


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> ^ I see. Yea, I am a shortie (5'3") and i like my things short.


 Makes a difference. My inseam is 34" and my body is short. Most of my height is in my legs. When I sit down I look like I am 5'0". So I really have to be careful. I think on shorter women that shorter skirts are better because it elongates the leg.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Makes a difference. My inseam is 34" and my body is short. Most of my height is in my legs. When I sit down I look like I am 5'0". So I really have to be careful. I think on shorter women that shorter skirts are better because it elongates the leg.


 

Mine too!  That's my inseam!   How tall are you?  I am 5'8.  Which you likely can't tell from my pics.  Although *phiphi and DC *know I am giant.


----------



## megt10

I am 5'6". I swear that I was 5'7" but the last time I was at the doctors they measured me at 5'6".


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> I am 5'6". I swear that I was 5'7" but the last time I was at the doctors they measured me at 5'6".


 
You've got long legs.  I wear either a 34-35 inch inseam. 

My Dad is 6'5 so...I was destined for height.


----------



## megt10

My dad was 6'4" my mom was 5'1". I was 5'5" in the 3rd grade and taller than my male teacher not to mention every student in middle school.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> My dad was 6'4" my mom was 5'1". I was 5'5" in the 3rd grade and taller than my male teacher not to mention every student in middle school.


 
Awww, I went through my growth spurt in 6th grade.  And got so many "do you play basketball?"  NO, I am the cheerleader! LOL


----------



## Greentea

Wellllll, I let the Bolo go. I put it in my cart then took the kids to school and was like - PARIS PARIS PARIS. I want to have every penny I can scrounge because I'm planning to be very naughty shopping-wise. 
Really, the skirt is fabulous and it would probably work on me but I realized that I still have amazing pieces with tags still on them that I have yet to wear. sooo, it's up for grabs!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Lees Water blouse, size 8, $79!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...ater-top/3165878?origin=category&resultback=0


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Wellllll, I let the Bolo go. I put it in my cart then took the kids to school and was like - PARIS PARIS PARIS. I want to have every penny I can scrounge because I'm planning to be very naughty shopping-wise.
> Really, the skirt is fabulous and it would probably work on me but I realized that I still have amazing pieces with tags still on them that I have yet to wear. sooo, it's up for grabs!


 Well good for you. Restraint can be a good thing when you have a goal in mind. I am trying it myself. I have a lot of clothes that still have tags on them and I told myself that until I wear all of them that I really don't need anything else. I should be starting my closet renovation this week so until I have the final bill not just the estimated cost I am really trying to be good.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Awww, I went through my growth spurt in 6th grade. And got so many "do you play basketball?" NO, I am the cheerleader! LOL


 I always got picked before most of the boys for sports, lol. No wonder I was like some mutant, lol. I played volleyball. I would have loved to have been a cheerleader but I just wasn't pretty enough.


----------



## soholaleni

Dukeprincess said:


> Lees Water blouse, size 8, $79!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...ater-top/3165878?origin=category&resultback=0



Thank-you so much for posting this!! I have been waiting for this blouse to show up again for weeks...and this is my size! Awesome


----------



## catcat

Just recently "discovered" DVF aas well as this thread , I tried the new Julian wrap on (black/khaki/white waves) and fell immediately in love, it suits me like a glove and now I want to get more , not shure about the green waves but hey now I discovered that there was a vintage line, want to find smth red... any ideas suggestions ??? I want to stick to the julian because it really looks amazing!!!


----------



## sweetfacespout

I'm thinking about getting this blouse, I think it's super cute. Thoughts?


----------



## shoebuyer37

^^^saw on the shopbop email blast and I personally love it.  I like the whimsical look though!


----------



## Greentea

meg, your closet is going to be a masterpiece to hold all your new pieces! Can't wait to see it!
sweetfaaced - I see you love Oliva P's style (me too) and I think this blouse is something she'd wear. It's fun but also stylish and very chic. I especially like it styled with the beige mini.


----------



## megt10

sweetfacespout said:


> I'm thinking about getting this blouse, I think it's super cute. Thoughts?


 Wow, that is very cute and different. Love it!


----------



## megt10

catcat said:


> Just recently "discovered" DVF aas well as this thread , I tried the new Julian wrap on (black/khaki/white waves) and fell immediately in love, it suits me like a glove and now I want to get more , not shure about the green waves but hey now I discovered that there was a vintage line, want to find smth red... any ideas suggestions ??? I want to stick to the julian because it really looks amazing!!!


 Would love to see a pic.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> meg, your closet is going to be a masterpiece to hold all your new pieces! Can't wait to see it!
> sweetfaaced - I see you love Oliva P's style (me too) and I think this blouse is something she'd wear. It's fun but also stylish and very chic. I especially like it styled with the beige mini.


Thanks Greentea, I can't wait for the closet to be started. Now that I am over the shock of the cost I am ready to get it done.


----------



## cheburashka

I finally managed to wear my red basuto dress this past week, so excited ! I volunteer by leading a woman's health project at my school and this past week after a almost 6 month of planning, the three of us organized an amateur red dress fashion show to raise money for American Heart association. Needless to say, as an organizer I had to wear red ! The show was such a success we raised over 4k for charitable causes all together !

Didn't take many pictures since I was running around like a mad woman making sure everything is going well but here is one someone snagged of me:


----------



## catcat

megt10 said:


> Would love to see a pic.




Here you go, I adore this dress can't wait to get more, I got it in sz 4, 2 would have been OK but a little too short, please let me know if you guys have any ideas of patterns for the Julian...


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ that print is beautiful, looks FABULOUS on you!!!

*cheburashka* - congratulations on your fund raiser, sounds like it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Butterfly_77

catcat said:


> Here you go, I adore this dress can't wait to get more, I got it in sz 4, 2 would have been OK but a little too short, please let me know if you guys have any ideas of patterns for the Julian...



this dress looks fabulous on you! Congrats! on the DVF website, there are brand new vintage-pattern wrap dresses - have you checked those out? I love all of them and will most likely order at least 2-3 of them


----------



## Greentea

chebruashka - fabulous!
catcat- love that print, perfect on you!


----------



## megt10

cheburashka said:


> I finally managed to wear my red basuto dress this past week, so excited ! I volunteer by leading a woman's health project at my school and this past week after a almost 6 month of planning, the three of us organized an amateur red dress fashion show to raise money for American Heart association. Needless to say, as an organizer I had to wear red ! The show was such a success we raised over 4k for charitable causes all together !
> 
> Didn't take many pictures since I was running around like a mad woman making sure everything is going well but here is one someone snagged of me:


 You look beautiful and the dress fits you perfectly. Congrats on you success with the fundraiser as well.


----------



## megt10

catcat said:


> Here you go, I adore this dress can't wait to get more, I got it in sz 4, 2 would have been OK but a little too short, please let me know if you guys have any ideas of patterns for the Julian...


 The dress looks fabulous on you. Very chic. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## dbeth

Hi ladies!
Do you mind if I join you?! I am usually over in MJ but I just started getting into DVF recently.  I was lucky enough to nab two wrap dresses on sale at Nordstrom.com.  I never thought I would pay that much for a dress (even on sale) but I just had to see what all the fuss was about. And I have to say, it's definitly worth it. Such fab fabric and fit!!   I still can't believe how lucky I was for those to pop up---I didn't think I would get either, as you guys know--sometimes the order doesn't go through. 


These are the two wrap dresses I got:

Mini Julian Desert Leaf  $120






Julian Paintbrush Large Brown $217







Can you guys tell me how the Jeanne fits? Is it similar to the Julian?


Also, I noticed a few CL fans here!  Love CL! Still waiting for my HG Whipsnakes to pop up somewhere.


----------



## chloe_chanel

^^ I'm really loving the 1st Julian, but both are gorgeous!


----------



## Greentea

Welcome and please stay and play dbeth! Love your two new finds! how did I miss that beautiful choco brown Julian?


----------



## creighbaby

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies!
> Do you mind if I join you?! I am usually over in MJ but I just started getting into DVF recently.  I was lucky enough to nab two wrap dresses on sale at Nordstrom.com.  I never thought I would pay that much for a dress (even on sale) but I just had to see what all the fuss was about. And I have to say, it's definitly worth it. Such fab fabric and fit!!   I still can't believe how lucky I was for those to pop up---I didn't think I would get either, as you guys know--sometimes the order doesn't go through.
> 
> 
> These are the two wrap dresses I got:
> 
> Mini Julian Desert Leaf  $120
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian Paintbrush Large Brown $217
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys tell me how the Jeanne fits? Is it similar to the Julian?
> 
> 
> Also, I noticed a few CL fans here!  Love CL! Still waiting for my HG Whipsnakes to pop up somewhere.



Both of your new dresses are wonderful. I think the model is too thin for the second dress so it doesn't drape properly on her.


----------



## dbeth

Thanks Chloe & Creighbaby! So happy to be here!!! It's funny though----I never thought I would ever be posting in this thread. I have lurked for a few weeks though. That should have been my first clue! That's always how it starts out. 

I noticed that the wrap dresses do run small though----I am usually a size 12 (some size 10 depending on the brand), but it looks like the 14 fits fine.  I don't think the size 12 wrap dresses would fit me--- I am big through the chest/boob area. With that said---I am trying to lose my baby weight (had a little girl in September) and I still have 20 more lbs to go. So, who knows, maybe a 12 will fit later.




Greentea said:


> Welcome and please stay and play dbeth! Love your two new finds! how did I miss that beautiful choco brown Julian?



I don't know either! I remember searching Nordies website for several weeks and I didn't see this at all. And then 2 days ago it popped up and I was shocked........and then even more shocked that the order went through and I got shipping confirmation early this morning.


----------



## dbeth

creighbaby said:


> Both of your new dresses are wonderful. I think the model is too thin for the second dress so it doesn't drape properly on her.




I agree! I am hoping the regular Julian will fit me a little better---I am a bigger gal and the mini is a little snug, but not to bad. It will probably be ok if I lose another 20 lbs like I mentioned above. It's so hard to lose post-pregnancy weight! (for me anyways) Wish it just melted off like some gals I know!! Lucky them!


----------



## dbeth

Cheb---Love the red!!!! And your hair is gorgy! 

Catcat---gorgeous print. B&W clothing is one of my favs!!  I see you are a CL lover----your avatar is gorgeous! What style is that??  I am also a CL lover.   I use to post over in the forum, but I can't keep up. It's so fast.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Welcome *dbeth*   I adore both of your new dresses.

The Julian fits more like the Justin.  The Jeanne has full sleeves and tends to be tighter in the arms IMO.


----------



## dbeth

^ Thanks Duke!!

And thank you for the Jeanne tip---I am glad I asked because I bet it doesn't fit me since my arms/shoulders/chest are on the bigger side. I better stick with the Julian & Justin.


----------



## catcat

dbeth said:


> Cheb---Love the red!!!! And your hair is gorgy!
> 
> Catcat---gorgeous print. B&W clothing is one of my favs!!  I see you are a CL lover----your avatar is gorgeous! What style is that??  I am also a CL lover.   I use to post over in the forum, but I can't keep up. It's so fast.



*dbeth* I am like you new to this thread but CL's and DvF seem to be the perfect match. In my avatar I wear the Roccia python NP's.

I spend a lot of time in the CL forum but I have gotten too busy to really keep up so I just visit from time to time now.

Oh and I just ordered 2 more Julian dresses one new season and one vintage.


----------



## Butterfly_77

catcat said:


> *dbeth* I am like you new to this thread but CL's and DvF seem to be the perfect match. In my avatar I wear the Roccia python NP's.
> 
> I spend a lot of time in the CL forum but I have gotten too busy to really keep up so I just visit from time to time now.
> 
> Oh and *I just ordered 2 more Julian dresses one new season and one vintage.*



which ones did you get? I'm very near to order some from the vintage collection as well  

(...but then, there are a couple of wraps on the way from *bay too....... I was SO BAD!!!)


----------



## dbeth

Butterfly & Catcat---I think the green leaf print I bought is a vintage collection piece---it's on her website. Which prints did you guys get??  

Butterfly---the bay is soooo bad.   It's hard to stay away!


----------



## sammix3

Can't wait to see everyone's orders from the vintage collection! I kinda want the jeanne in the brambles print, hmm not sure though!


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> Can't wait to see everyone's orders from the vintage collection! I kinda want the jeanne in the brambles print, hmm not sure though!



that's one of my favorites!! I love the print and the color!

then I'm in for the medium chain, the zebra swirl and probably the swirl large... 

this is going to be sooo expensive 

one month back, I was really disappointed with the wrap dresses I've seen so far and from one day to another, there is a super cool vintage collection and I love more or less everything......


----------



## dbeth

The brambles print is super cute!!! I also like the Swirl.


----------



## windy55

Hi -
Has anyone seen/tried the DVF Issie dress?





If so, let me know what you think...thanks!


----------



## surlygirl

green Julian on Nordstrom for $119, size 6

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...128400?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=226


----------



## dbeth

Surlygirl---I totally remember you from CL!! You have some awesome styles!! You probably don't remember me, I didn't hang out to often because the CL forum is so fast moving.

Great color wrap dress you posted.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> that's one of my favorites!! I love the print and the color!
> 
> then I'm in for the medium chain, the zebra swirl and probably the swirl large...
> 
> this is going to be sooo expensive
> 
> one month back, I was really disappointed with the wrap dresses I've seen so far and from one day to another, there is a super cool vintage collection and I love more or less everything......



I like the medium chain too! I wish there was a dvf boutique nearby because I would really like to try those on before I purchase them.


----------



## Greentea

windy55 said:


> Hi -
> Has anyone seen/tried the DVF Issie dress?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1341874
> 
> 
> If so, let me know what you think...thanks!



Missed this one - what a gorgeous shape!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Arely -$137 (lots of other great styles on sale too, including the Trapp)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iVMADdv


----------



## megt10

I love this. Does anyone know how the size runs?
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+4294929008+4656+4657+4602+4604&bmUID=iVMzif9


----------



## chloe_chanel

Darn it! I really liked this dress: Arely

No more size 6!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> I love this. Does anyone know how the size runs?
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+4294929008+4656+4657+4602+4604&bmUID=iVMzif9


 
I hear it runs really small, so you should size up if you don't want it to be too form fitted.


----------



## mashanyc

megt10 said:


> I love this. Does anyone know how the size runs?
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+4294929008+4656+4657+4602+4604&bmUID=iVMzif9


Takes me to saks main page


----------



## NANI1972

Can anyone please tell me how the gold tiered skirt runs, NM recommends one size up! Thanks!


----------



## mashanyc

Same as black leather. Tts for me


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> Takes me to saks main page


 
*That's weird it was there. It's this one.*

*Diane von Furstenberg*

*Alric Dress*


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I hear it runs really small, so you should size up if you don't want it to be too form fitted.


 Huh, Any thoughts then on if I am somewhat between a 2 and 4 if I should try the 6?


----------



## CashmereSweater

Hi everyone! I'm having so much fun reading about your DVF collections! You all look fabulous! I'm a huge fan of Diane von Furstenberg and love her philosophy of designing for modern women. 

I own two dresses so far (a hunter green wool Claren and a black wool sleeveless dress that I can't identify  it has a deep v-neck in the front and back, no wrap, and wide ruched shoulders.) They were Xmas gifts from my husband two years ago, and I've worn them practically everywhere since then!

I just took the plunge and ordered a third DVF for a vacation in May  the purple Parlian dress from the resort collection! And three is officially a trend, right?  Or is it an addiction?

I will be in Washington D.C. in the next few months. Can any of you lovely D.C. gals point me in the direction of a boutique or department store that has a large DVF stock? I'd love to be able to try on a BUNCH of styles! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Huh, Any thoughts then on if I am somewhat between a 2 and 4 if I should try the 6?


 
*I'd buy the 4 and 6 and return which one doesn't work.*



CashmereSweater said:


> Hi everyone! I'm having so much fun reading about your DVF collections! You all look fabulous! I'm a huge fan of Diane von Furstenberg and love her philosophy of designing for modern women.
> 
> I own two dresses so far (a hunter green wool Claren and a black wool sleeveless dress that I can't identify  it has a deep v-neck in the front and back, no wrap, and wide ruched shoulders.) They were Xmas gifts from my husband two years ago, and I've worn them practically everywhere since then!
> 
> I just took the plunge and ordered a third DVF for a vacation in May  the purple Parlian dress from the resort collection! And three is officially a trend, right?  Or is it an addiction?
> 
> I will be in Washington D.C. in the next few months. Can any of you lovely D.C. gals point me in the direction of a boutique or department store that has a large DVF stock? I'd love to be able to try on a BUNCH of styles!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Try Saks and Neiman Marcus at Tysons Gallieria and the Bloomingdales at Chevy Chase, MD.  Hope this helps!

You have 3 now, soon it will be 3 more and 3 more ....I started with one wrap and now own likely around 15 or so dresses, 3 pairs of pants, several blouses/tops, a scarf, booties, jellies, etc.  So yes, I am officially addicted.


----------



## Dukeprincess

The Trapp is cheaper on NM.com

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D37237%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## mashanyc

megt10 said:


> *That's weird it was there. It's this one.*
> 
> *Diane von Furstenberg*
> 
> *Alric Dress*


Its huge and shapeless. 2 of moi could easily fit into size 0. Loads of these on clearance at Bloomingdales


----------



## DC-Cutie

CashmereSweater - while in DC you may also want to stop by Cusps in Georgetown or Tyson's & Intermix (carries DVF sometimes)


----------



## mashanyc

mashanyc said:


> Its huge and shapeless. 2 of moi could easily fit into size 0. Loads of these on clearance at Bloomingdales


ETA. And I am MUCH bigger than You.


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> Its huge and shapeless. 2 of moi could easily fit into size 0. Loads of these on clearance at Bloomingdales


Thanks Masha! You just saved me hassle and disappointment. Oh and thanks for your sizing advice on the Biker wrap dress. I got it on Saturday and I love it. The detailing is so cool. At some point I will post a pic but things have been a little chaotic this week. We have started demo on the closet.


----------



## Bri 333

Anyone have this top:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iVPa8TN


----------



## moshi_moshi

Has anyone seen the Arely Bis dress in a sz 12 or 14 in the giant balloon stripe?  Thought I snagged one from the Bloomies sale this wkend but they cancelled my order today.

Thanks!


----------



## Butterfly_77

I just was about to buy 4 wraps of the current vinateg collection when I realised that 3 of the dresses have buttons at the arms --> it's not the "regular" cuff/double cuff style but they all have a button at the end. Has somebody already seen a new vintage collection in person? How does this button looks like? I'm a bit unsure and disappointed and I'm not sure on whether to buy any dress at all now that I have seen the button.  

thanks for your thoughts on my dilema


----------



## catcat

Which style of wrapdress did you want to order ?


----------



## mashanyc

moshi_moshi said:


> Has anyone seen the Arely Bis dress in a sz 12 or 14 in the giant balloon stripe?  Thought I snagged one from the Bloomies sale this wkend but they cancelled my order today.
> 
> Thanks!


I think I can help you with this. Give me till 11AM eastern.


----------



## mashanyc

Bri 333 said:


> Anyone have this top:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iVPa8TN


Saks links Never work. Never. They always take you to the main page. Just post style name or picture


----------



## Butterfly_77

catcat said:


> Which style of wrapdress did you want to order ?


 
I was thinking about those: 

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...ductId=D2766001V11SZEBSM&categoryId=cat330006

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...ductId=D2766001V11SCHNLM&categoryId=cat330006

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...ductId=D2765001V11SSWRLL&categoryId=cat330006

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...ductId=D2766001V11SBRMBM&categoryId=cat330006


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> I was thinking about those:
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...ductId=D2766001V11SZEBSM&categoryId=cat330006
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...ductId=D2766001V11SCHNLM&categoryId=cat330006
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...ductId=D2765001V11SSWRLL&categoryId=cat330006
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...ductId=D2766001V11SBRMBM&categoryId=cat330006


 I haven't seen them irl but I like your choices. I especially like #3. It is so colorful and just reminds me of spring and summer.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> I was thinking about those:
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...ductId=D2766001V11SZEBSM&categoryId=cat330006
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...ductId=D2766001V11SCHNLM&categoryId=cat330006
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...ductId=D2765001V11SSWRLL&categoryId=cat330006
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...ductId=D2766001V11SBRMBM&categoryId=cat330006


 
None of these have buttons, so I have no idea what you are talking about in your earlier post.  Were you referencing another style?

I have 2 of these styles and they fit the same as her Jeanne and Julian styles typically fit.  Although the Jeanne is slimmer in the arms since it has full sleeves and the Julian/Justin does not.


----------



## mashanyc

moshi_moshi said:


> Has anyone seen the Arely Bis dress in a sz 12 or 14 in the giant balloon stripe?  Thought I snagged one from the Bloomies sale this wkend but they cancelled my order today.
> 
> Thanks!



I put size 12 on hold for you. PMed you details


----------



## mashanyc

I took pictures of all the sleeves that now have buttons. Will uploadand post later


----------



## mashanyc

pictures of the sleeves


----------



## Dukeprincess

I think the buttons are cute, and don't find them offensive at all.  That's just me...


----------



## Charmosa

Ladies - it looks like NM and Saks has added a few more sale items.  NM has Ibiza sweater (S and M), Searl top, and there is a beetle bug in size 0.  Saks has a few of the Leigh's, Linda wrap, Edde blouse, Georgie pants on sale now.

I'm still wanting some of the fall 2010 (pintura, lexi and bec) that only seem to be on ebay now.    I really like the Georgie pants but will probably wait for second cut.


----------



## Butterfly_77

mashanyc said:


> pictures of the sleeves



masha, many thanks for your pics. As I don't have access to a boutique is very valuable to be able to see close-up shots as on the webpage it's hardly noticeable. 

as I'm a silver/WG/platinum only girl I'd much preferred something in this direction. anyhow, I *need* a couple of more dresses...need think over it again.

 cheers again!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Dukeprincess said:


> I think the buttons are cute, and don't find them offensive at all.  That's just me...



I'm with you, they aren't offensive at all. But I'd much preferred either no buttons at all or something in white metal. But that's just me too....


----------



## phiphi

thanks for the pictures *masha*!

*butterfly* - the buttons aren't that noticeable IMHO, but if you don't like gold or buttons at all, hopefully you find the perfect dress for you with the other vintage styles. 

i'm trying to ignore NM's sale. i'm trying to ignore NM's sale. i'm trying to ignore NM's sale.


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> Ladies - it looks like NM and Saks has added a few more sale items. NM has Ibiza sweater (S and M), Searl top, and there is a beetle bug in size 0. Saks has a few of the Leigh's, Linda wrap, Edde blouse, Georgie pants on sale now.
> 
> I'm still wanting some of the fall 2010 (pintura, lexi and bec) that only seem to be on ebay now.  I really like the Georgie pants but will probably wait for second cut.


 I tried on the Georgie cargo pants last year. They fit tts but I found them very unflattering. The pocket placement made my hips look huge and out of proportion to the rest of my body.


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> pictures of the sleeves


Thanks for the pics Masha. I really like the added detail. Are all the new buttons gold?


----------



## mashanyc

Yes


----------



## creighbaby

mashanyc said:


> Saks links Never work. Never. They always take you to the main page. Just post style name or picture




The reason why they don't work is because this site automatically adds 
*http://go.purseblog.com/saks.php?url= *before the URL as a redirect.


----------



## moshi_moshi

mashanyc said:


> I put size 12 on hold for you. PMed you details



Masha - you're the bomb!!! Thanks so much!!!! I pmd you!


----------



## sjunky13

moshi_moshi said:


> Masha - you're the bomb!!! Thanks so much!!!! I pmd you!


 Should I stalk you on here , haha.


----------



## mashanyc

sjunky13 said:


> Should I stalk you on here , haha.



???


----------



## CashmereSweater

Dukeprincess said:


> *I'd buy the 4 and 6 and return which one doesn't work.*
> 
> 
> 
> Try Saks and Neiman Marcus at Tysons Gallieria and the Bloomingdales at Chevy Chase, MD.  Hope this helps!
> 
> You have 3 now, soon it will be 3 more and 3 more ....I started with one wrap and now own likely around 15 or so dresses, 3 pairs of pants, several blouses/tops, a scarf, booties, jellies, etc.  So yes, I am officially addicted.






DC-Cutie said:


> CashmereSweater - while in DC you may also want to stop by Cusps in Georgetown or Tyson's & Intermix (carries DVF sometimes)



Thanks, Dukeprincess & DC-Cutie! I appreciate the store recs. (I hope I replied to your posts correctly. If not, I'm sorry! I'm new to this kind of message board.)


----------



## dbeth

Bloomingdales in San Diego Ca. has the Ballerina wrap dess on sale in size 10 for $127. New Floral Lace Nude print.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-Von-Furst...3112?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item41575465c8


----------



## dbeth

Does anyone know how the Linda & the Jenns dresses fit???


----------



## surlygirl

dbeth said:


> Surlygirl---I totally remember you from CL!! You have some awesome styles!! You probably don't remember me, I didn't hang out to often because the CL forum is so fast moving.
> 
> Great color wrap dress you posted.



hi, *dbeth*! i do remember you from the cl forum. good to see you in dvf, too!

i have the linda sweater wrap dress and it's pretty forgiving as far as the fit goes. i am typically a 10/12 in dvf and have the linda in a large. not sure if the silk jersey fits differently, but the linda sweater dress is very comfy!


----------



## Greentea

dbeth said:


> Bloomingdales in San Diego Ca. has the Ballerina wrap dess on sale in size 10 for $127. New Floral Lace Nude print.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-Von-Furst...3112?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item41575465c8



Nice! This dress runs small, btw.


----------



## dbeth

surlygirl said:


> hi, *dbeth*! i do remember you from the cl forum. good to see you in dvf, too!
> 
> i have the linda sweater wrap dress and it's pretty forgiving as far as the fit goes. i am typically a 10/12 in dvf and have the linda in a large. not sure if the silk jersey fits differently, but the linda sweater dress is very comfy!



Thanks! They didn't have a size medium or large for me to try on at Bloomies yesterday, so I was wondering.




Greentea said:


> Nice! This dress runs small, btw.



No kidding!  Even though I'm not a size 10, I still tried it on just to see. I felt like I was squeezing into a 6!!  Yesterday was the first time I went and tried on a bunch of different DVF styles.............I was surprised to see that her sizing is kindof all over the place. Glad this thread is here so we can ask questions regarding fit!!


----------



## moshi_moshi

sjunky13 said:


> Should I stalk you on here , haha.


 
LOL you're ridiculous and if you ditch me today i'm going to be fake mad 



mashanyc said:


> ???


 
the message was for me, lol sorry for the confusion 

and thanks again so much...the dress is being sent today


----------



## surlygirl

The Arita runs small, right?


----------



## mashanyc

Tts. Leather 1 runs little small. Is not as stretchy


----------



## sjunky13

moshi_moshi said:


> LOL you're ridiculous and if you ditch me today i'm going to be fake mad
> 
> 
> 
> the message was for me, lol sorry for the confusion
> 
> and thanks again so much...the dress is being sent today


 

Haha! I won't!

Sorry inside joke! haha


----------



## surlygirl

thanks, *masha*. i will give it a try. i have wanted the leather one to pair with my cl mad martas! although i have no absolutely no idea where i am wearing this rocker outfit!


----------



## mashanyc

surlygirl said:


> thanks, *masha*. i will give it a try. i have wanted the leather one to pair with my cl mad martas! although i have no absolutely no idea where i am wearing this rocker outfit!


I wore my leather Arita this sunday with E&J Stare boots. little S&Mish. LOL. Very sexy dress


----------



## DC-Cutie

surlygirl said:


> thanks, *masha*. i will give it a try. i have wanted the leather one to pair with my cl mad martas! although i have no absolutely no idea where i am wearing this rocker outfit!



I told you we just need to dress up and go to Target   But wherever you choose to wear your lovely ensemble, you'll look FAB Darling


----------



## soholaleni

Does anyone own the Edde blouse? If so, how does it fit? I'm hoping to call around and find one...Thanks!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

soholaleni said:


> Does anyone own the Edde blouse? If so, how does it fit? I'm hoping to call around and find one...Thanks!!


 
I don't own one, but I am guessing it likely runs like her other silk blouses, which are pretty TTS.  They usually have some room though.

Here's one in a 4
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=510532&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-n-_-n-_-n


----------



## moshi_moshi

dbeth said:


> Thanks! They didn't have a size medium or large for me to try on at Bloomies yesterday, so I was wondering.
> 
> No kidding! Even though I'm not a size 10, I still tried it on just to see. I felt like I was squeezing into a 6!! *Yesterday was the first time I went and tried on a bunch of different DVF styles.............I was surprised to see that her sizing is kindof all over the place.* Glad this thread is here so we can ask questions regarding fit!!


 
ITA... i really hate this about her sizing.... i wear anywhere from a 10-14 in her stuff depending on the style/cut.... when i order online i usually just size up...i think most of the stuff is cut small.


----------



## mrsMP

Hi ladies,  I need sizing help for the *New Domina* dress.... my size range from 2-4 and I was wondering which size I should get... I don't own any DVF dress and hoping this will be the first one.... 

As far as the fit, I usually like it a little snug but I'm not sure if this dress is supposed to fit tightly... Any help will be appreciated... TIA!


----------



## Dukeprincess

mrsMP said:


> Hi ladies, I need sizing help for the *New Domina* dress.... my size range from 2-4 and I was wondering which size I should get... I don't own any DVF dress and hoping this will be the first one....
> 
> As far as the fit, I usually like it a little snug but I'm not sure if this dress is supposed to fit tightly... Any help will be appreciated... TIA!


 
Depends on if you are curvy?  I sized up with this dress because it does fit rather snugly.


----------



## mrsMP

Thanks for your input *Duke*!  Do you have any mod pic of the dress?  I'm getting it in Ivory....


----------



## soholaleni

Dukeprincess said:


> I don't own one, but I am guessing it likely runs like her other silk blouses, which are pretty TTS.  They usually have some room though.
> 
> Here's one in a 4
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=510532&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-n-_-n-_-n



Thanks for your input!! Unfortunately, I need an 8 or 10. I'm calling around tomorrow probably.


----------



## surlygirl

bolo leather skirt, size 8, $212. not sure if folks are still looking for this, but i love mine!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D10815%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## BellaShoes

I need pics of the Bolo skirt on real women, not Jlo...* DC*, where'd your pic go?

Personally, I think it can be versatile for different ages.. some ladies can pull off bare legged and high heels... others perhaps tights and boots.. and there is even a more subdued look...as seen on shopbop; leggings/opaque tights and the skirt


----------



## soholaleni

BellaShoes said:


> I need pics of the Bolo skirt on real women, not Jlo...* DC*, where'd your pic go?
> 
> Personally, I think it can be versatile for different ages.. some ladies can pull off bare legged and high heels... others perhaps tights and boots.. and there is even a more subdued look...as seen on shopbop; leggings/opaque tights and the skirt
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/diavf/diavf3000111739/diavf3000111739_p1_v1_m56577569832129507_150x296.jpg
> 
> resources.shopstyle.com/sim/b5/91/b591069738b4da4768fc077f9b09ae25/diane-von-furstenberg-mini-skirts-bolo-skirt-in-black-leather.jpg




You read my mind!! I was just going to ask for someone to post a pic of the metallic bolo on them!! I want to order on ebay, but don't know if I can pull it off! I'm size 8/10 and 5'10".


----------



## mashanyc

soholaleni said:


> Does anyone own the Edde blouse? If so, how does it fit? I'm hoping to call around and find one...Thanks!!


Bloomingdales has black in store 30% off now.


----------



## mashanyc

soholaleni said:


> You read my mind!! I was just going to ask for someone to post a pic of the metallic bolo on them!! I want to order on ebay, but don't know if I can pull it off! I'm size 8/10 and 5'10".


Size 10 gold Bolo measurements: waist 30" length 18". HTH


----------



## mashanyc

soholaleni said:


> Does anyone own the Edde blouse? If so, how does it fit? I'm hoping to call around and find one...Thanks!!


it is very roomy. I would size down (from DVF size)


----------



## soholaleni

mashanyc said:


> it is very roomy. I would size down (from DVF size)



You are so helpful!! Thanks for your replies  I had no idea about the black Edde and will definitely be calling about that one.


----------



## -Annette-

soholaleni said:


> You read my mind!! I was just going to ask for someone to post a pic of the metallic bolo on them!! I want to order on ebay, but don't know if I can pull it off! I'm size 8/10 and 5'10".


 
Here is the leather version...

Its a size 10, I'm 5'1 so its a little longer on me..

I'm an 8 or 10 depending on fabric/designer/cut

I would size up if in doubt on the leather and probably go TTS on the metallic, cause I fit into an 8 when I tried in on


----------



## BellaShoes

^Does it lay pretty flat on or do the tiers puff out?


----------



## DC-Cutie

BellaShoes said:


> I need pics of the Bolo skirt on real women, not Jlo...* DC*, where'd your pic go?
> 
> Personally, I think it can be versatile for different ages.. some ladies can pull off bare legged and high heels... others perhaps tights and boots.. and there is even a more subdued look...as seen on shopbop; leggings/opaque tights and the skirt
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/pcs/media/images/products/diavf/diavf3000111739/diavf3000111739_p1_v1_m56577569832129507_150x296.jpg
> 
> resources.shopstyle.com/sim/b5/91/b591069738b4da4768fc077f9b09ae25/diane-von-furstenberg-mini-skirts-bolo-skirt-in-black-leather.jpg



Here are my pics, *Bella*  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/any-diane-von-furstenberg-fans-455520-192.html#post18088247


----------



## -Annette-

Well, it kinda follows my curves, but I think it would lay pretty flat on someone without much curves.. not sure if thats any help


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks DC and Annette!! You both look fabulous!


----------



## catcat

... I am sitting in the waitinglounge now, as soon as my new dresses come in I'll post pics...
I am still tempted by the large royal blue swirl in the Julian usually I dress "conservative, elegant" with an edge... "but fear it might be a bid too,loud" any opinions ?


----------



## soholaleni

-Annette- said:


> Here is the leather version...
> 
> Its a size 10, I'm 5'1 so its a little longer on me..
> 
> I'm an 8 or 10 depending on fabric/designer/cut
> 
> I would size up if in doubt on the leather and probably go TTS on the metallic, cause I fit into an 8 when I tried in on



Thanks for posting..it looks great on you!!

You too DC!


----------



## megt10

-Annette- said:


> Here is the leather version...
> 
> Its a size 10, I'm 5'1 so its a little longer on me..
> 
> I'm an 8 or 10 depending on fabric/designer/cut
> 
> I would size up if in doubt on the leather and probably go TTS on the metallic, cause I fit into an 8 when I tried in on


 Looks great on you Annette! DC you look fabulous as always!


----------



## megt10

catcat said:


> ... I am sitting in the waitinglounge now, as soon as my new dresses come in I'll post pics...
> I am still tempted by the large royal blue swirl in the Julian usually I dress "conservative, elegant" with an edge... "but fear it might be a bid too,loud" any opinions ?


 I love the swirl dress. I was looking at it in green. Try it on and see if it feels like something that you would wear. Sometimes it is nice to break out of your comfort zone and wear something a bit unexpected.


----------



## Butterfly_77

catcat said:


> ... I am sitting in the waitinglounge now, as soon as my new dresses come in I'll post pics...
> I am still tempted by the large royal blue swirl in the Julian usually I dress "conservative, elegant" with an edge... "but fear it might be a bid too,loud" any opinions ?



the same here.....I'm very tempted but I'm not able to see/try it on before buying it as we don't have a boutique nor a dep store here that carries DVF. would need to order off her webpage. 

I'm more of a neutral dresser as well, but having acquired more than a dozen of her wrap dresses in the last year, I left my comfort tone more than once and never looked back 

I love the royal blue for spring/summer time; paired with nude or white heels it could work even for the office.

should we take the plunge together?


----------



## catcat

Butterfly_77 said:


> the same here.....I'm very tempted but I'm not able to see/try it on before buying it as we don't have a boutique nor a dep store here that carries DVF. would need to order off her webpage.
> 
> I'm more of a neutral dresser as well, but having acquired more than a dozen of her wrap dresses in the last year, I left my comfort tone more than once and never looked back
> 
> I love the royal blue for spring/summer time; paired with nude or white heels it could work even for the office.
> 
> should we take the plunge together?



*megt10*

You're right but i have no possibility of trying it on for another couple of weeks no trips to Paris or other major city's planned and my DVF reseller doesn't have that style/pattern...

*Butterfly 77* Thanks I am a bid more "daring" colorwise during summer but this is a spring dress....I think since the style is so flattering it should work out. it's true we could take the plunge together..sounds like a very tempting idea, why not lol, we could be "dress twins"... lmk...


----------



## NANI1972

I ordered the metallic bolo skirt from NM, worried it is going to be too big on me now as I ordered a 12 (it was the only size available). Guess I'll find out tomorrow!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^if it's too big and you really want it, you can always get it taken in...


----------



## BellaShoes

*Nani*, I grabbed the Size 8 Leather Bolo that popped up on NM a couple days ago... I saw a woman at the LaMer counter in NM wearing one a couple weeks ago and stopped cold in my tracks... it is gorgeous!

I just REALLY hope it isn't like a _puffy-upside-down-flower_ on me


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*bella- *I can't wait to see! I think it's such a great skirt but feared my booty would get in the way of the layers lol


----------



## BellaShoes

^LOL, That is my fear too!!! I have a Sicilian tush! Oh no


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> *Nani*, I grabbed the Size 8 Leather Bolo that popped up on NM a couple days ago... I saw a woman at the LaMer counter in NM wearing one a couple weeks ago and stopped cold in my tracks... it is gorgeous!
> 
> *I just REALLY hope it isn't like a puffy-upside-down-flower on me*


 
lol  I know what you mean, let's just say that I have an ample supply of bootay and these styles are a hit and miss for me. I almost clicked on that size 8! I have a feeling the the gold bolo I bought is going to be too big. I sized up in it because the Brighton dress that I tried in a 10 was way tight and I wear a 8 in dresses usually. I looked like a garden in full bloom in the Brighton!


----------



## NANI1972

Jlo rocks it! And she is bada-boom!


----------



## BellaShoes

JLo's junk has us all beat!!!! She rocks the bolo!


Nani, I tried the Brighton a few months back and it was riiiiiiiidiculous on me!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

wow JLo looks amazing. I'd look like a cheerleader with a big butt in that skirt.


----------



## NANI1972

^ Dezy :lolots:

Bella when are you getting your leather bolo? My gold one is being delivered tomorrow coz I forgot to put my business name in the add. grrr.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I can't wait to see both of your skirts!


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> wow JLo looks amazing. I'd look like a cheerleader with a big butt in that skirt.


 
:lolots: _be-aggressive-be-be-aggressive....goooooooooooooo dezy!!!!  _


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> ^ Dezy :lolots:
> 
> Bella when are you getting your leather bolo? My gold one is being delivered tomorrow coz I forgot to put my business name in the add. grrr.


 
Hopefully this week... NM has not updated shipping... please share pics of your gold!


----------



## Greentea

JLo's body is unreal right now  - the Bolo was MADE for her!! Hope this skirt works on you guys because it's so fab!!!

I keep staring at the new jersey Nisi shirt. I just love it's cool '70s vibe and the cheeky lip embroidery on the pocket. But I'm not sure if I'm into that really bright electric blue...wish it came in more color choices!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> :lolots: _be-aggressive-be-be-aggressive....goooooooooooooo dezy!!!! _


 
LOL I just got some flashbacks of high school!


----------



## BellaShoes

Dezy! _Hey you over there, the party's over here... if you want to party like a wildcat parties..._

Gooooooo team!!!!

hehehehe, I can go on for hours. :lolots:


----------



## sammix3

Hey everyone. I picked up a bra top - think cami but bra length from gap so I can't wear it as a cami underneath my dresses. I love it! It doesn't  roll up and it doesn't feel like I'm wearing an extra layer, its awesome!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Zaina, $127, Size 14!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...iane%2Bvon%2BFurstenberg%26_requestid%3D18305


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Dezy! _Hey you over there, the party's over here... if you want to party like a wildcat parties..._
> 
> Gooooooo team!!!!
> 
> hehehehe, I can go on for hours. :lolots:


 
you're killing me right now lol


----------



## BellaShoes

:lolots:


----------



## NANI1972

I got the gold bolo skirt today, it actually is silver and gold, it looked vry cute when I pulled it out of the box....but when I tried it on, errrr not so much. It is poofy and I am not use to that and against my better judgement I sized up in and it's too big, I really need a size 8. Allthough I don't know if the correct size would help it look any better.
So ladies try not to spit your afternoon beverages all over your keyboards when you burst out laughing at the pics I am posting. And excuse the shirt I grabbed it out of my closet and took some quick pics.....get ready cause here it comes. Ohhh why oh why can't I rock this like JLO! I dunno what do you girls think?!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*NANI* I am not really in love with the Bolo.  I am sorry *hides*  :shame:


----------



## BellaShoes

First and foremost, JLO has the privilege of airbrush and second of all if you do a side by side Nani, your skirt falls the same as JLO... so my thought; it's the skirt _not_ the skirt on you...


----------



## Dukeprincess

I agree with *Bella*, I have more booty than you and there is NO way that skirt would look good on me either.  However, I am happy with blaming the defectiveness of the poofy skirt.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## NANI1972

Thanks Bella and Duke, I guess it wasn't meant to be. I think the leather bolo will be better though because of the weight of the leather it won't be as poofy.


----------



## BellaShoes

^ Let's hope so or you might find Dezy and I on Melrose chanting...  

Purse Forum's got the power,
Purse Forum's got the heat,
Purse Forum's got the spirit, 
to knock you off your feet!!!!


----------



## Greentea

Nani I also think the leather one will be less voluminous. Can't wait!


----------



## sonya

Not exactly related to her clothes, but I saw DvF speak today and she is extremely charismatic and entertaining. I like her so much more after today!

This is my favorite dress of hers this season:

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2783087F11&categoryId=DRESSES

I love that it is comfortable yet chic.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> ^ Let's hope so or you might find Dezy and I on Melrose chanting...
> 
> Purse Forum's got the power,
> Purse Forum's got the heat,
> Purse Forum's got the spirit,
> to knock you off your feet!!!!
> 
> millan.net/minimations/smileys/cheerleader.gif


 
LOL we would be the most stylish cheerleaders ever that's for sure! 

*nani- *it's such a pretty skirt in terms of color, but I agree with the girls it's way too poofy. I would never be able to wear that, the back view would borderline indecent exposure .  Did you order the leather as well?

c'mon *bella *we need modeling shots! where is this skirt of yours?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'll have to post pics of me wearing the metallic bolo.  It does poof all around, but it's cute, IMO....


----------



## BellaShoes

I'd love to see it DC! Still waiting on my leather bolo...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Arely in Check print --Size 10 $137!
(if my booty were smaller, this would be mine)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iWoi.uu


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Arely in Check print --Size 10 $137!
> (if my booty were smaller, this would be mine)
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iWoi.uu


 
it's going to the main page...

Nvmd, I found it...  it's pretty


----------



## Dukeprincess

Just look under DVF in the Sale Section (Saks), you will see it.

Haven't figured out how to make the links not go there.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iWoi.uu


----------



## creighbaby

Dukeprincess said:


> Just look under DVF in the Sale Section (Saks), you will see it.
> 
> Haven't figured out how to make the links not go there.



Copy the full link, paste the link into word or notepad and remove the text I've highlighted from the front of the URL. (I added two sets of exclamation marks so I could illustrate my point.)


*h!!ttp://go.purseblog.com/saks.php?url=*h!!ttp://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574491208767&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446389435&R=663231845071&P_name=Diane+von+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iWoi.uu


----------



## Greentea

^ thanks!!


----------



## dbeth

Nani---I actually think you look cute in it!! But yeah, it is kindof poufy. I love the color--it's gorgeous.






sonya said:


> Not exactly related to her clothes, but I saw DvF speak today and she is extremely charismatic and entertaining. I like her so much more after today!
> 
> This is my favorite dress of hers this season:
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2783087F11&categoryId=DRESSES
> 
> I love that it is comfortable yet chic.




LOVE this!! I tried it on at Nordies last week.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Laura in sizes 8, 10 $104 (Be my dress twin)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D45920%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160

Leather Bolo, size 10

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D45920%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## NANI1972

Yay, I just scored the leather bolo, hope it works out better than the gold bolo! 

Bella did you get urs yet?!


----------



## BellaShoes

YAY!!! Did you get the 10 on NM Nani? Mine should be here soooooon! *off to check tracking*


----------



## BellaShoes

Looks like tomorrow....


----------



## surlygirl

the leather bolo is less puffy, imo. have and love both AND i have a big ol' butt. lol.


----------



## BellaShoes

Yay for butts!!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Surly do you have a pic of you and your leather bolo?


----------



## NANI1972

dbeth said:


> Nani---I actually think you look cute in it!! But yeah, it is kindof poufy. I love the color--it's gorgeous.
> 
> Thanks! I felt so sad having to send it back.
> 
> 
> Yes Bella I got the 10. Although I don't know how much of a chance I'll have to wear this now that it is getting warm here. Bummer.


----------



## surlygirl

BellaShoes said:


> Yay for butts!!!!!



absolutely! 



BellaShoes said:


> Surly do you have a pic of you and your leather bolo?



no pics, *Bella*. lost my camera battery charger and haven't had a chance to replace it. too busy looking for dvf and cls! 

i am sure it will look amaze on you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> Yay for butts!!!!!


 
:lolots:


----------



## Greentea

Can't wait to see these leather Bolos!
And here's another YAY for butts! woohoo!

I'm coveting the vintage chain link wrap. Must resist for now! I hate resisting.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I like big butts and I cannot lie...


----------



## dbeth

I have a big butt and cannot lie.   (True!!)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Haro, size 12, $120

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D20352%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


Francia, sizes 6 & 10, $129  (someone buy this so I don't)
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...-dress/3132546?origin=category&resultback=240


----------



## Greentea

^ get the Francia. Remember, it's the magic dress! hehe


----------



## BellaShoes

You guys are funny....


----------



## BellaShoes

Okay... my leather bolo is here and I grabbed a pair of Wolford Satin touch 20 and my Babels and took some pics.... I am 5' 10 1/2 for reference....

At first I tried it with heels and it looked RIDICULOUS on me (picture a lollipop)... but with the Babels.... different look altogether...

Now ladies, I need you to be honest... do I keep it? Why or why not?



















From behind...


----------



## NANI1972

Bella it looks great on you! And not poufy, yaaaay! I love it and it looks great with the boots! Keep! I guess there is hope from my big bootay!!! Mine shipped today so I'll find out next week.


----------



## soholaleni

BellaShoes said:


> Okay... my leather bolo is here and I grabbed a pair of Wolford Satin touch 20 and my Babels and took some pics.... I am 5' 10 1/2 for reference....
> 
> At first I tried it with heels and it looked RIDICULOUS on me (picture a lollipop)... but with the Babels.... different look altogether...
> 
> Now ladies, I need you to be honest... do I keep it? Why or why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From behind...



Looks great on you!! 

P.S. Tall girls represent!! (I'm 5'10")


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Nani and soho!!!!

Yes, a ample tush and 5'10 1/2


----------



## dbeth

Bella---I love it!! You look hot! It's a totally different look than the gold one and not nearly as poufy.

Nani--I bet it looks great on you too---can't wait to see pics!!  I love learning about different DVF styles since I am so new to her.  Looks like this skirt would look great with boots, heels or flats.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you dbeth!!!!


----------



## Bri 333

This looks great!!! It gives me hope that I can possibly get a leather Bolo. With my big ol butt, I thought it was hopeless. This one looks a lot less poofy. Very classy too. I say keep it.





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> wow JLo looks amazing. I'd look like a cheerleader with a big butt in that skirt.


 


BellaShoes said:


> Okay... my leather bolo is here and I grabbed a pair of Wolford Satin touch 20 and my Babels and took some pics.... I am 5' 10 1/2 for reference....
> 
> At first I tried it with heels and it looked RIDICULOUS on me (picture a lollipop)... but with the Babels.... different look altogether...
> 
> Now ladies, I need you to be honest... do I keep it? Why or why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From behind...


----------



## Bri 333

BTW, love (and of course noticed) the gorgeous CL boots. Very nice.


----------



## catcat

You are thin and have great legs, I like it with the Babels but I think darker tights would look even nicer ... jmho


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *bri *and *catcat*! As for the tights, I absolutely agree, I just grabbed a simple pair to take some quick pics for you ladies.. 

I have been taking it easy after surgery Thursday, aside form showers, have been in PJ's for two days, I spared you the SF Giants TShirt I was wearing


----------



## Greentea

Bella, it's looks amazing and it's perfect with the boots!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you *green tea*... thank you all for the wonderful comments, but alas, I think I am sending the leather bolo back. :cry:


----------



## creighbaby

BellaShoes said:


> Thank you *green tea*... thank you all for the wonderful comments, but alas, I think I am sending the leather bolo back. :cry:



I am 5 ft 10 with a lot more leg than torso and my leather bolo is a size 10. My bolo is about the same length as yours, but I only wear it as a casual skirt with vintage tops and with flats or sneakers. 

I wore it out to a friend's party at brooklyn bowl.






A little dancing...






my girlfriend got her dvf coat at the same sale I got my bolo. Yeah for sales!


another back view with my sweet husband


----------



## Greentea

^ adorable look.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*creighbaby* - you worked this skirt.  I would NEVER have thought to pair it with sneakers!!!  FABULOUS..  and your locs are growing like crazy - beautiful


----------



## surlygirl

love the bolo on you, *Bella*! But if you aren't certain or don't think you'd wear it, then I can understand sending it back. I probably would have sent back the gold one had I been thinking clearly, but keep imagining it with a white tank in the warmer months so I held on to it. We'll see if I ever wear it!

*creigh* - I agree ... such a cute way to pair the skirt. I never thought of wearing it in a more casual way! Great idea that I will definitely have to try.


----------



## catcat

My new Julian dresses are in....will post pics tomorrow


----------



## Butterfly_77

catcat said:


> My new Julian dresses are in....will post pics tomorrow



can't wait to see what you got this time


----------



## dbeth

Is this an authentic dress??  I have never seen a label like this before.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Diane-V...4923?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3365e89aeb


Creigh---the sneakers are so cute---I never would have thought that it would look good with the skirt!!


----------



## BellaShoes

^dbeth, I cannot speak to authenticity but yes, the tag is from several, several years ago... vintage indeed.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

I don't think I ever posted a pic of my DVF Gracey scarf, LOVE IT!


----------



## dbeth

Thanks Bella!  

Dezyn--Cute scarf!! Love the print & colors!


----------



## kat99

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I don't think I ever posted a pic of my DVF Gracey scarf, LOVE IT!




Lovely, DVF makes some of my favorite summer scarves.


----------



## mashanyc

dbeth said:


> Is this an authentic dress??  I have never seen a label like this before.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Diane-V...4923?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3365e89aeb
> 
> 
> Creigh---the sneakers are so cute---I never would have thought that it would look good with the skirt!!


yes. auth. i believe this is poly/cotton mix not silk.


----------



## megt10

creighbaby said:


> I am 5 ft 10 with a lot more leg than torso and my leather bolo is a size 10. My bolo is about the same length as yours, but I only wear it as a casual skirt with vintage tops and with flats or sneakers.
> 
> I wore it out to a friend's party at brooklyn bowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little dancing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my girlfriend got her dvf coat at the same sale I got my bolo. Yeah for sales!
> 
> 
> another back view with my sweet husband


 The skirt looks great on you Creigh! I love the casual way that you are wearing it.


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I don't think I ever posted a pic of my DVF Gracey scarf, LOVE IT!


 Love your scarf. It adds a little something extra to an outfit.


----------



## Greentea

I'm such a scarfie and need a nice,cool, cotton scarf. Love it!


----------



## dbeth

mashanyc said:


> yes. auth. i believe this is poly/cotton mix not silk.



Thanks Masha! I was going to post about the material because I thought most wrap dresses are suppose to be 100% silk.


----------



## catcat

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> I don't think I ever posted a pic of my DVF Gracey scarf, LOVE IT!





Really love that scarf looks great on you !

Sorry about my dresspics, very busy day but will take them tomorrow.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Fabulous Bolo leather skirt size 8, from a lovely seller! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220754087270&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Dukeprincess

How do you ladies feel about the Syrahni in this print?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...37036?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=4806


----------



## dbeth

^ Love brown & white prints, but not to crazy about this one. I bet it looks better in person though!


----------



## BellaShoes

Dukeprincess said:


> How do you ladies feel about the Syrahni in this print?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...37036?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=4806



Meh, no opinion really... just okay (I guess that is my opinion )


----------



## Bri 333

*Bella*, what made you decide to sell the Bolo skirt?

*Duke*, not a fan of that print. For some reason it just doesn't look right.


----------



## megt10

Ok, went to SCP today and looked for some of the dresses that they are showing on-line. They only had the "Alistrina" I tried it on and liked it but wasn't in love. So thought that I would hold off and perhaps if it goes on sale. I did however end up ordering the Julian
Swirl Large. Does anyone have this dress? How is the sizing? The website says to size up because it runs small but then so much of her stuff runs small. Also am still thinking about ordering one of the two of these. Which do you prefer of neither.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...-dress/3168167?origin=category&resultback=660
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...-dress/3168166?origin=category&resultback=321


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> How do you ladies feel about the Syrahni in this print?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...37036?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=4806


 Well I guess I am the only one but I like the print. I saw it today and thought that it was really nice.


----------



## Greentea

Duke - I think I remember seeing this top in another print and preferred it to this.I love the color palate, though.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Ok, went to SCP today and looked for some of the dresses that they are showing on-line. They only had the "Alistrina" I tried it on and liked it but wasn't in love. So thought that I would hold off and perhaps if it goes on sale. I did however end up ordering the Julian
> Swirl Large. Does anyone have this dress? How is the sizing? The website says to size up because it runs small but then so much of her stuff runs small. Also am still thinking about ordering one of the two of these. Which do you prefer of neither.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...-dress/3168167?origin=category&resultback=660
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...-dress/3168166?origin=category&resultback=321


meg, from those two I personally prefer the chocolate one.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Meg:* I like both, but I think the paint splatter one is cool.

FYI: DVF is back on Rue Final Sale for anyone who wants to pick up something they missed previously.

Thanks ladies for your opinions.  I already own the Syrah in another print and was just considering that one too.  But I will pass on this print.

I am wearing the Lunelle at work today, will post pics later.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> *Meg:* I like both, but I think the paint splatter one is cool.
> 
> FYI: DVF is back on Rue Final Sale for anyone who wants to pick up something they missed previously.
> 
> Thanks ladies for your opinions. I already own the Syrah in another print and was just considering that one too. But I will pass on this print.
> 
> I am wearing the Lunelle at work today, will post pics later.


 Thanks Duke and Greentea. I think I will hold off for now. I think I am partial to the paint splatter too. Just picked up a couple of things on Rue. So much for being good, lol.


----------



## Dukeprincess

What did you get, *meg?*

I got a blouse with some credit I have.  The Shangri in the Sleepy Hollow print.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> What did you get, *meg?*
> 
> I got a blouse with some credit I have. The Shangri in the Sleepy Hollow print.


 We will be twins again, lol. I got the same top and the Kellen floral print skirt. I wasn't sure about the skirt but I love the way that they paired it with that grey sweatshirt/sweater. I have one similar to it and liked the totally casual feel of the outfit while still looking cute. Did anyone else get anything?


----------



## creighbaby

megt10 said:


> Love your scarf. It adds a little something extra to an outfit.



Thanks *Megt *and *DC*. I've also worn it with these Fendi booties, a 3/4 sleeve silver sequin jacket and a vintage tee to a different friend's bday party in nyc. I love that the skirt can be funky, dressy or super casual. I've decided that it will be my everything skirt and want to get as many wears out of it as possible before summer hits and it gets packed away.


----------



## mutley321

Dukeprincess said:


> *Correction*:  I have 12 DVFs!  I can't believe I forgot about my Eliot!
> 
> So I felt inspired to take a few pics tonight, but I can't figure out how to post them into the thread, so I apologize for the attachments.
> 
> 1.  Jessica in Spring Shadows
> 2.  St. Jude in Deco Diamond
> 3.  Roan in Green Gaudi Weave
> 4.  Eliot in Butterfly Explosion
> 5.  Garland in Jazz Ikat
> 
> More to come this weekend...this is exhausting!


hey im new to the site, but i LOOOOVE DVF and those dresses look fantastic on you!!!!! are you a fan of her purses? b/c i have a few purses and i love them.


----------



## Greentea

^ welcome!


----------



## Dukeprincess

mutley321 said:


> hey im new to the site, but i LOOOOVE DVF and those dresses look fantastic on you!!!!! are you a fan of her purses? b/c i have a few purses and i love them.


 
Thank you so much!   I don't own any of her purses, but I do own clothes, scarves, and shoes!  I will have to venture into handbags next!


----------



## pugs2

pugs2 said:


> I'm not surprised that she tried to haggle. She and SSFnative333 are the biggest liars on ebay. Wiggleworm just sold 3 more used DVF dresses and resold them for $200 more than she paid.



SFNATIVE333 now has a 3rd buying id on ebay: tabbiescloset
Just wanted to give everyone on this board a heads up, so you don't get taken advantage of.


----------



## Miss_Q

I have OD'd on DVF lately thanks to lurking on this thread. I haven't taken pictures but here are my most recent purchases:

Rewa Short Orchid Lei Dress
Tengrier Midnight Halter Dress 
Clooney Silk Dress
Spring Shadows Renny
Maupiti Wonder Woman Wrap Top
Ophelia Justin Wrap
Jaelle Gypsy halter dress


----------



## Dukeprincess

Welcome *Miss Q!*  Glad to see you in here!  

Now we need some hot modeling pics of you in your new goodies! 

I must admit that I've kissed my shopping ban goodbye.  I was strong for almost 3 months, but after my job has been insane, the death of my father, and other disappointments, I said, "I need to some retail therapy" and have added 3 DVF blouses to my collection...pictures forthcoming once they all arrive.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke *- I'm sorry to hear about your father


----------



## chantal1922

Sorry about your father Duke.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> *Duke *- I'm sorry to hear about your father


 


chantal1922 said:


> Sorry about your father Duke.


 
Thank you *DC *and *chantal. *


----------



## fieryfashionist

Duke, I'm so very sorry about your father.


----------



## BellaShoes

Duke.... I am sorry, you and your family are in my thoughts


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies, keep an eye on NM.com in the next week or so the Size 8 leather Bolo will be back online... not a keeper for me. I dropped it off today so maybe mid week check the link!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Welcome *Miss Q!* Glad to see you in here!
> 
> Now we need some hot modeling pics of you in your new goodies!
> 
> I must admit that I've kissed my shopping ban goodbye. I was strong for almost 3 months, but after my job has been insane, the death of my father, and other disappointments, I said, "I need to some retail therapy" and have added 3 DVF blouses to my collection...pictures forthcoming once they all arrive.


 Duke I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Greentea

Duke- So sorry about your father.


----------



## NANI1972

BellaShoes said:


> Ladies, keep an eye on NM.com in the next week or so the Size 8 leather Bolo will be back online... not a keeper for me. I dropped it off today so maybe mid week check the link!


 
Also look for a size 10 to come back I dropped mine of yesterday too. Not a keeper for me either Bella. It just wasn't something I could see myself wearing very often.


----------



## dbeth

Duke---big ((hugs)).


----------



## BellaShoes

NANI1972 said:


> Also look for a size 10 to come back I dropped mine of yesterday too. Not a keeper for me either Bella. It just wasn't something I could see myself wearing very often.



Yep, we tried....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Duke- so sorry about your dad, big hug


----------



## kat99

From my blog, DVF dress I wore yesterday (and JC boots)


----------



## Dukeprincess

fieryfashionist said:


> Duke, I'm so very sorry about your father.


 


BellaShoes said:


> Duke.... I am sorry, you and your family are in my thoughts


 


megt10 said:


> Duke I am so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts.


 


dbeth said:


> Duke---big ((hugs)).


 


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Duke- so sorry about your dad, big hug


 
Thank you so much beautiful ladies, I really appreciate your support.  This is a rough patch for me, but I am doing what I can to power through.  And some new pretty DVF will help to put a temporary smile to my face.  You ladies are the best. 

*kat: *I adore that combination.  I wish we could see it on you though!


----------



## creighbaby

Duke, my condolences.


----------



## phiphi

*duke* -  i cannot wait to see you rocking the new DVF. you've been super good with the ban and you will look SO gorgeous in the newest additions.

*kat* - agreed! mod pics!!!

sorry the bolo didn't work for you, *bella & nani*...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *creighbaby!* 

You helped keep me on track, *phiphi!*


----------



## kat99

phiphi said:


> *duke* -  i cannot wait to see you rocking the new DVF. you've been super good with the ban and you will look SO gorgeous in the newest additions.
> 
> *kat* - agreed! mod pics!!!
> 
> sorry the bolo didn't work for you, *bella & nani*...





Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you so much beautiful ladies, I really appreciate your support.  This is a rough patch for me, but I am doing what I can to power through.  And some new pretty DVF will help to put a temporary smile to my face.  You ladies are the best.
> 
> *kat: *I adore that combination.  I wish we could see it on you though!




Thank you! I didn't take any but will next time I wear it. I love DVF so have lots to share


----------



## Greentea

kat99 said:


> From my blog, DVF dress I wore yesterday (and JC boots)



Beautiful combo!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone a size 4? Swamp Winter Garden Jeanne, $195!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...iane%2Bvon%2BFurstenberg%26_requestid%3D26028


----------



## Butterfly_77

hello lovely DVF ladies 

I just have a very urgent & quick question regarding the new warpas from the vintage collection. As I have not got any feedback from DVF.com on the actual lengh of the wrap dresses and as there is only a statement "hits above the knee", I kindly ask if someone could give me some feedback? If one of you has a new vintage wrap from the current collectiion, is it shorter than the wraps from the past collections? if so, by how much. I can do "slightly" above the knee but not a handful, as I'm planning to wear the dresses to work. As I'm "only" 5ft6'' and not the 5ft 11 as the models, I'm optimistic that it could work.

looking forward to your comments

many thanks


----------



## dbeth

kat99 said:


> From my blog, DVF dress I wore yesterday (and JC boots)
> 
> 
> lh4.googleusercontent.com/-VTK1-3SPWQo/TYFO_i8cwgI/AAAAAAAABKc/LOm_d69YM1g/s640/dvfoutfit.JPG





That print is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Be my blouse twin!  Syrahni in an 8, $137.99!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/include/Zoom.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446389440&FOLDER<>folder_id=282574492191837&bmUID=iX8Acbq


----------



## Tee Tee

Yes!! I love dvf!!!! :  )


----------



## mashanyc

Butterfly_77 said:


> hello lovely DVF ladies
> 
> I just have a very urgent & quick question regarding the new warpas from the vintage collection. As I have not got any feedback from DVF.com on the actual lengh of the wrap dresses and as there is only a statement "hits above the knee", I kindly ask if someone could give me some feedback? If one of you has a new vintage wrap from the current collectiion, is it shorter than the wraps from the past collections? if so, by how much. I can do "slightly" above the knee but not a handful, as I'm planning to wear the dresses to work. As I'm "only" 5ft6'' and not the 5ft 11 as the models, I'm optimistic that it could work.
> 
> looking forward to your comments
> 
> many thanks


I didnt have a measuring tape on me and they didnt have 1 there but i tried julian in swirl and its the same as in previous collections. Too long for my taste on my 5'3" frame. and this was size 2 i tried. so IMO these are the same length as in previous collections. HTH


----------



## catcat

Yep I think it's the same I have the vintage and current season new print Julian and it's the same legnth 1 am 172 cm in sz 4 just hits over the knee.





Butterfly_77 said:


> hello lovely DVF ladies
> 
> I just have a very urgent & quick question regarding the new warpas from the vintage collection. As I have not got any feedback from DVF.com on the actual lengh of the wrap dresses and as there is only a statement "hits above the knee", I kindly ask if someone could give me some feedback? If one of you has a new vintage wrap from the current collectiion, is it shorter than the wraps from the past collections? if so, by how much. I can do "slightly" above the knee but not a handful, as I'm planning to wear the dresses to work. As I'm "only" 5ft6'' and not the 5ft 11 as the models, I'm optimistic that it could work.
> 
> looking forward to your comments
> 
> many thanks


----------



## Butterfly_77

Thank you very much, *mashanyc* and *catcat* - you're so kind! 

I'm very positive now and I'll order my lot tomorrow (it's going to be 4 wraps at least )

have a great weekend!

*catcat:* were you able to do some pixs of your new dress(es)? I'm very curious 






mashanyc said:


> I didnt have a measuring tape on me and they didnt have 1 there but i tried julian in swirl and its the same as in previous collections. Too long for my taste on my 5'3" frame. and this was size 2 i tried. so IMO these are the same length as in previous collections. HTH





catcat said:


> Yep I think it's the same I have the vintage and current season new print Julian and it's the same legnth 1 am 172 cm in sz 4 just hits over the knee.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I took a few months off from shopping, but now I am back with a few new DVF goodies to share.

Dugan 





Shangri in Sleepy Hollow print





Syrahni (unsure of if I love the print, thoughts?  :thinkin)


----------



## dbeth

^ Duke,
Love that striped one---very pretty.  You asked about the 3rd print---sorry, but just not a fan of it.  But if you love it, that's all that matters!


----------



## Butterfly_77

As right now, I love everything that comes in stripes, I adore the first top. This one is so cute 

The third one looks good on you too. I would not know how to wear it though. With a skirt? It has quite a lot "volume" in it so that could be a little bit of a problem?


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I took a few months off from shopping, but now I am back with a few new DVF goodies to share.
> 
> Dugan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shangri in Sleepy Hollow print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syrahni (unsure of if I love the print, thoughts? :thinkin)


 Duke love the first 2, especially the second one! I think the 3rd one looks good on you but I am not a fan of the print but I love the colors in it.


----------



## surlygirl

loving the tops, *duke*! i was on the fence about the syrahni in that print, too, but i actually like it a lot better on you than i do on nm.com. but if you don't love it, then back it goes. the striped top looks awesome on you!


----------



## Greentea

Duke, I like the Syrahni print!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks for your compliments and feedback ladies!

I agree, I love the colors in the Syrahni, but for some reason the print isn't doing it for me.  I must admit, I have purchased this blouse in another print and colorway that will be here Monday, so I am going to see if I prefer that one.

*Butterfly and Beth*, you NEED the Dugan (striped top).  I swear once I put it on I didn't want to take it off!  Love at first sight!

*Surly:* Thanks hon, I think it might go back though...I got the striped version too.


----------



## phiphi

*dukie* - i love everything on you, but i think that the Dugan rocks so much more..


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> How do you ladies feel about the Syrahni in this print?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...37036?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=4806




Duke---I was right, this looks so much better in person! Saw it today!


----------



## dbeth

Wow ladies. I am kindof bummed---Nordstrom already sold out of the Julian wrap dress in the blue large swirl in size 12 and 14!!!   I was hoping to get it when it went to 40% off. I refuse to pay full price.  With me being so new to DVF, guess I have a lot to learn and need to realize that popular prints will sell out before they hit sale.  

I really really wanted that print!! I saw it in person today and I LOVE IT.


----------



## mashanyc

^Bloomingdales F&F starts on the 30th. you can presale on 22nd. its 20%


----------



## Butterfly_77

dbeth said:


> Wow ladies. I am kindof bummed---Nordstrom already sold out of the Julian wrap dress in the blue large swirl in size 12 and 14!!!   I was hoping to get it when it went to 40% off. I refuse to pay full price.  With me being so new to DVF, guess I have a lot to learn and need to realize that popular prints will sell out before they hit sale.
> 
> I really really wanted that print!! I saw it in person today and I LOVE IT.



it's still available on the dvf website in sz 14!! 

I love this print too and will order one for me as well


----------



## dbeth

mashanyc said:


> ^Bloomingdales F&F starts on the 30th. you can presale on 22nd. its 20%



Thank you! Maybe I should just get it at 20% off. I would hate to wait around and then not be able to find it at all.





Butterfly_77 said:


> it's still available on the dvf website in sz 14!!
> 
> I love this print too and will order one for me as well



Thanks Butterfly! As much as I love the print, I won't pay full price.....YET. I said that about my MJ bags and I did end up purchasing a few at full price!


----------



## mashanyc

Dbeth! are you still looking for Arely Bys in Baloon stripes sz 14? I just saw 1 at Lex av Bloomingdales. HTH


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Wow ladies. I am kindof bummed---Nordstrom already sold out of the Julian wrap dress in the blue large swirl in size 12 and 14!!!  I was hoping to get it when it went to 40% off. I refuse to pay full price. With me being so new to DVF, guess I have a lot to learn and need to realize that popular prints will sell out before they hit sale.
> 
> I really really wanted that print!! I saw it in person today and I LOVE IT.


 I am sorry to here that. I ordered this print at full price last week. I hope that it fits because I really loved it too. It says that it runs small but I chanced it and ordered it in my regular size so we will see. If it sells out in the meantime I will hunt it down, lol.


----------



## dbeth

mashanyc said:


> Dbeth! are you still looking for Arely Bys in Baloon stripes sz 14? I just saw 1 at Lex av Bloomingdales. HTH




Thank you so much Masha! I just called them---it's full price.   I thought this dress was on sale?? She said she could pre-sale it for 20% off though, but I didn't want to.


----------



## dbeth

Meg---hope it fits you!!! Post pics so I can dream over it!


----------



## mashanyc

dbeth said:


> Thank you so much Masha! I just called them---it's full price.   I thought this dress was on sale?? She said she could pre-sale it for 20% off though, but I didn't want to.


Who told you it was on sale?


----------



## dbeth

Masha---it's because I read this post below a few weeks back. That's why I thought it was on sale.  I am guessing it was just a part of Bloomingdales sales they have every once in awhile and not something that was permanently marked down.



moshi_moshi said:


> Has anyone seen the Arely Bis dress in a sz 12 or 14 in the giant balloon stripe?  Thought I snagged one from the Bloomies sale this wkend but they cancelled my order today.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Meg---hope it fits you!!! Post pics so I can dream over it!


 If it fits I will post pics. If not I will try again, lol.


----------



## mashanyc

dbeth said:


> Masha---it's because I read this post below a few weeks back. That's why I thought it was on sale.  I am guessing it was just a part of Bloomingdales sales they have every once in awhile and not something that was permanently marked down.


It was Private sale which is 20% just like F&F. This dress has not been marked down. None of the stuff in that delivery is marked down


----------



## mashanyc

Girls! Please click Report this "silk jersey" gem on Ebay. There are bids on this Fake http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260755974893


----------



## pugs2

mashanyc said:


> Girls! Please click Report this "silk jersey" gem on Ebay. There are bids on this Fake http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260755974893



I just reported it. Here's another fake DVF dress. The label says "100% silk jersey" which is a fake. This needs to be reported too.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120701221093#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Dukeprincess

Bloomingdales is having their F&F soon, I just got my coupon in the mail, but I can't remember what day it starts.


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> Masha---it's because I read this post below a few weeks back. That's why I thought it was on sale. I am guessing it was just a part of Bloomingdales sales they have every once in awhile and not something that was permanently marked down.


 
Keep watching Saks, I know the Arely was on sale for $137, not sure of the print though.

Here's on for $207
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D14338%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## dbeth

mashanyc said:


> Girls! Please click Report this "silk jersey" gem on Ebay. There are bids on this Fake http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260755974893





pugs2 said:


> I just reported it. Here's another fake DVF dress. The label says "100% silk jersey" which is a fake. This needs to be reported too.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120701221093#ht_500wt_1156




Wow, glad you guys and this thread are here! I didn't know the silk jersey was fake. So, it has to say 100% silk on all DVF tags??





Duke--thanks!! I am interested in the Arely---I'll keep a look out on Saks. I saw that on NM.com last night.......... Does it run small like her other dresses?? If so, I'll definitely need the 14.


----------



## dbeth

Hey girls,

If anyone is interested, I am returning the Milton dress (tie dye print) in size 12 back to Neiman Marcus ( will be doing an in store return even though it was a .com purchase.) $150.  It's HUGE. I needed a size 8.


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> Wow, glad you guys and this thread are here! I didn't know the silk jersey was fake. So, it has to say 100% silk on all DVF tags??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duke--thanks!! I am interested in the Arely---I'll keep a look out on Saks. I saw that on NM.com last night.......... Does it run small like her other dresses?? If so, I'll definitely need the 14.


 

No clue.  I am 5'8 without shoes, so the Arely is too short for me.  Here's a 14.  Email CS and see if they will match the NM price.

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2485001N10&categoryId=cat270010


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> No clue.  I am 5'8 without shoes, so the Arely is too short for me.  Here's a 14.  Email CS and see if they will match the NM price.
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2485001N10&categoryId=cat270010




  Thank you Duke!!!!! So excited!


Does anyone know about the Arley??  I am 5'5, I don't want it any shorter than the mini Julian.


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> Thank you Duke!!!!! So excited!
> 
> 
> Does anyone know about the Arley?? I am 5'5, I don't want it any shorter than the mini Julian.


 
I think you should be fine.  Plus DVF.com accepts returns.


----------



## jojon21

I'm so excited, I just ordered my first ever DVF item, the black Anna Ruched Wallet!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...D0%26Ntt%3Danna%2Bwallet%26_requestid%3D23684


----------



## mashanyc

Arely Bys in Check repeat print is on clearance at Bloomingdales too. Its about the same length as DVF wrap styles IMO


----------



## Dukeprincess

mashanyc said:


> Arely Bys in Check repeat print is on clearance at Bloomingdales too. Its about the same length as DVF wrap styles IMO


 

For ease of reference:

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=509698&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## dbeth

JoJon--congrats! Cute wallet!!! I havn't ventured into her wallets/handbags/shoes yet. Starting with her clothes first!





mashanyc said:


> Arely Bys in Check repeat print is on clearance at Bloomingdales too. Its about the same length as DVF wrap styles IMO





Dukeprincess said:


> For ease of reference:
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=509698&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results



Thanks Masha & Duke! I like the print better at NM.com. May just give DVF a call to see if they will price match...........would like to see if anyone else responds that has this style dress and their opinion. I would hate to buy it from DVF and then pay for shipping to me & then back if it doesn't fit.


----------



## dbeth

Hmmmm, another option is to go to Bloomingdales and try it on in a size 14. Hopefully they have it!


----------



## dbeth

Hey ladies,
I found a size 6, Arely Bis Giant Balloon Stripe dress for $241, with an extra 20% off pre-sale on Wed. from Bloomingdales.

It's on hold for me, so message me if you are interested!  I would much rather have one of you ladies snatch it up!!!


----------



## dbeth

^ Looks like it got marked down today. ( I had called yesterday and it wasn't.)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here is Syrahni - Take 2.  I do  this print much more than the other.

(Excuse the pink skirt, I wore that to work, I just put on the blouse to model for you guys)


----------



## dbeth

^  Duke---it's gorgeous!!! You look fab in it!  It doesn't even look like the same blouse from the link you posted from Nordstrom!!! I remember seeing it in person and it was way better.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Here is Syrahni - Take 2. I do  this print much more than the other.
> 
> (Excuse the pink skirt, I wore that to work, I just put on the blouse to model for you guys)


 I love it and you do look fabulous!


----------



## junzi

dukeprincess, i like your necklace, what does it look like actually and where is it from?


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> ^ Duke---it's gorgeous!!! You look fab in it! It doesn't even look like the same blouse from the link you posted from Nordstrom!!! I remember seeing it in person and it was way better.


 
Oh, it isn't the same print, it is the Giant Maze Stripe, which a bit different from the one at Nordies.  This one is from Shopbop.  



megt10 said:


> I love it and you do look fabulous!


 
Thanks, Meg! 



junzi said:


> dukeprincess, i like your necklace, what does it look like actually and where is it from?


 
Thank you!  It is my initial "I" and I had it custom made.  The designer is Jennifer Zeuner.  I have a thread about it and her jewelry, so you can see it here: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...r-swirl-initial-necklace-advice-460667-2.html

You can purchase one at Wink NYC or on Jennifer Zeuner's website.  HTH!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

love the top *duke*!


----------



## Miss_Q

*Duke*- Love all you new purchases!


----------



## Dukeprincess

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love the top *duke*!


 


Miss_Q said:


> *Duke*- Love all you new purchases!


 
Thank you *dezy and Miss Q! *


----------



## Dukeprincess

Someone please buy this sweater in a small so I don't.  TIA!  

Meka sweater $169!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...37033?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=5819


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke *- your new tops are beautiful.  You were them so well!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww thanks *DC.* Trying to be fabulous like you!


----------



## pugs2

Can any of you wonderful ladies help me out? I want to buy one of the DVF Mini Julian dresses, but I'm not sure if the length will be too short on me. I'm only 5'2" and the length of the Mini Julian is stated as 35". Would this hit just above my knee or do you think this would be way too short for me? TIA


----------



## kat99

Dukeprincess said:


> Here is Syrahni - Take 2.  I do  this print much more than the other.
> 
> (Excuse the pink skirt, I wore that to work, I just put on the blouse to model for you guys)



Beautiful top! You look great


----------



## Greentea

Winner of a top, Duke!
The sweater has already sold out of size S - good for me!!


----------



## icecreamom

pugs2 said:


> Can any of you wonderful ladies help me out? I want to buy one of the DVF Mini Julian dresses, but I'm not sure if the length will be too short on me. I'm only 5'2" and the length of the Mini Julian is stated as 35". Would this hit just above my knee or do you think this would be way too short for me? TIA



I'm 5'3" and have the mini Julian, it's not too short, you are right, it will hit right above the knees. I love it and can wear it to work with no problems.


----------



## icecreamom

*Duke*, love the top!  I wanted to save you by getting the sweater but somebody grabbed it before I could! LOL


----------



## soholaleni

icecreamom said:


> *Duke*, love the top!  I wanted to save you by getting the sweater but somebody grabbed it before I could! LOL



Speaking of the Meka sweater, do you guys know if its true to size?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *kat, greentea and icecream!*

Booey!  I wanted one of you lovely ladies to score the sweater!  It is gorgeous in person.

*soholaleni:* It is slightly large, so if you are in-between sizes, go down.  HTH!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you *kat, greentea and icecream!*
> 
> Booey! I wanted one of you lovely ladies to score the sweater! It is gorgeous in person.
> 
> *soholaleni:* It is slightly large, so if you are in-between sizes, go down. HTH!


 I would have helped you out too but just saw it and it is already gone. Oh well, I should be receiving my Julian Swirl dress tomorrow. I hope it fits.


----------



## pugs2

icecreamom said:


> I'm 5'3" and have the mini Julian, it's not too short, you are right, it will hit right above the knees. I love it and can wear it to work with no problems.



Icecreamom thank you so much for letting me know that the mini Julian will not be too short on me. I can't wait to buy it.


----------



## soholaleni

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you *kat, greentea and icecream!*
> 
> Booey!  I wanted one of you lovely ladies to score the sweater!  It is gorgeous in person.
> 
> *soholaleni:* It is slightly large, so if you are in-between sizes, go down.  HTH!



Thanks for the help! Really think I'm gonna have to order the medium...I mean, its on sale so I can't resist any longer


----------



## icecreamom

Nothing exciting but couldn't contain myself anymore and bought the most classic piece from DVF this morning, Black Julian Wrap!!! I kept telling myself to wait until one day I could find it on sale, silly me! Black Wrap on Sale, on my size? LOL that's never gonna happen so I pulled the trigger and got it from Saks using the 10% off code!... I know I'm gonna wear it at least 100 times, I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## megt10

icecreamom said:


> Nothing exciting but couldn't contain myself anymore and bought the most classic piece from DVF this morning, Black Julian Wrap!!! I kept telling myself to wait until one day I could find it on sale, silly me! Black Wrap on Sale, on my size? LOL that's never gonna happen so I pulled the trigger and got it from Saks using the 10% off code!... I know I'm gonna wear it at least 100 times, I can't wait for it to arrive!


 Congratulations! I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Enigma78

Finally got my samson maxi dress off ebay- should be with me in the next few days, i have been after this for a while now


----------



## Dukeprincess

The Samson is amazing, congrats *engima.*

The Black wrap is a classic piece, *icecream!*

Anyone want a $24 dress? In a size 8? 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290548588761&category=63861&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## icecreamom

Dukeprincess said:


> The Samson is amazing, congrats *engima.*
> 
> The Black wrap is a classic piece, *icecream!*
> 
> Anyone want a $24 dress? In a size 8?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290548588761&category=63861&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


 
Thanks Duke! I wanted to wait until Saks F&F to get 20% off but I didn't want to miss the chance of getting my size!! 
My local Bloomies didn't have it either, and they don't have it online!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> The Samson is amazing, congrats *engima.*
> 
> The Black wrap is a classic piece, *icecream!*
> 
> Anyone want a $24 dress? In a size 8?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290548588761&category=63861&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


 
I did!!!  Thanks *Duke*..  if this dress doesn't work, I'll make it into a skirt or pass it on to my sister.  For $24 whatthaheck


----------



## dbeth

icecreamom said:


> Nothing exciting but couldn't contain myself anymore and bought the most classic piece from DVF this morning, Black Julian Wrap!!! I kept telling myself to wait until one day I could find it on sale, silly me! Black Wrap on Sale, on my size? LOL that's never gonna happen so I pulled the trigger and got it from Saks using the 10% off code!... I know I'm gonna wear it at least 100 times, I can't wait for it to arrive!



I have been thinking about a black one too!!  Congrats---post pics if you can!!





Enigma78 said:


> Finally got my samson maxi dress off ebay- should be with me in the next few days, i have been after this for a while now




That is very pretty---love it!


----------



## sammix3

Does anyone know when saks f&f is gunna be??


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *DC!*

I completely understand, *icecream.* When it comes to things you desperately want, you just have to go for it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Paging DukePrincess, Paging DukePrincess - Can you please help me find this top, on sale (you know the drill - LOL) in a size 8?

Gracias 



Dukeprincess said:


> Here is Syrahni - Take 2. I do  this print much more than the other.
> 
> (Excuse the pink skirt, I wore that to work, I just put on the blouse to model for you guys)


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Paging DukePrincess, Paging DukePrincess - Can you please help me find this top, on sale (you know the drill - LOL) in a size 8?
> 
> Gracias


 

You are killing me!  Saks had one pop up the other day in an 8!  Now they are all gone again.  I think Nordies, Saks and NM were the only ones to get this print besides DVF and Shopbop.  I got mine from Shopbop while working all night, it popped up around 4am and I pounced!  

I will keep my eyes open for you though!


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ thank you very much...  I keep strange hours, too.  So, I'll just have to keep my eye open...


----------



## dbeth

DC & Duke---are you guys nurses??  I am, I use to work nights. I loved it until I hit 30 yo and then I just couldn't do it anymore. Finally went to days, although not currently working since I had a baby several months ago.


----------



## soholaleni

DC-Cutie said:


> Paging DukePrincess, Paging DukePrincess - Can you please help me find this top, on sale (you know the drill - LOL) in a size 8?
> 
> Gracias



I may be able to help! I have this top and it fits small (as other reviewers on department store sites have noted as well)...I usually wear an 8 or 10 in DVF and ordered a 12, which fits perfect. If you can swing a size 10, this site (Eves Apple) has it, but for full price. Maybe others can offer their insight on the fit as well...

http://www.evesapple.com/product/diane-von-furstenberg-syrahni-top/156809.uts


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ thank you very much!  DVF sizing is all over the place.  So maybe I'll search for a 12 instead.


Edit:
I found the 12 at NM!!!!!


----------



## surlygirl

now wait one minute! if *Cutie *is buying the 12, i guess i need to pass on this style!


----------



## DC-Cutie

surlygirl said:


> now wait one minute! if *Cutie *is buying the 12, i guess i need to pass on this style!



a 12 in DVF and a 2 in J. Crew - CFDA needs to place a ban on vanity sizing!


----------



## Greentea

^ totally!!!!


----------



## soholaleni

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ thank you very much!  DVF sizing is all over the place.  So maybe I'll search for a 12 instead.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> I found the 12 at NM!!!!!



Glad you found it


----------



## Dukeprincess

Only that particular print in the Syrahni runs small.  I bought a 6 in that one, but my other one runs large (floral print) and I got a 4.

I think a 12 is going to be really large, *DC.*  My 6 has plenty of room.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone want to be my blouse twin!  Syrahni in Stripe Maze Bandana!  Size 6, $138! 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=505394&CategoryID=15585


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> DC & Duke---are you guys nurses?? I am, I use to work nights. I loved it until I hit 30 yo and then I just couldn't do it anymore. Finally went to days, although not currently working since I had a baby several months ago.


 
No, I am actually a mid-level associate at a law firm.  My firm is one of the top 50 largest firms in the country, so they make us work like good little slaves.  

OH and *dbeth*, I stand corrected about the Arely.  I think the lighter print one I tried was tighter and short.  I went to Saks today to return a blouse and found the Arely in the confetti print on sale in my size and so I tried it on and....  So...it came home with me! 

Pictures tomorrow!  Up again working late, but getting some sleep now!


----------



## Dukeprincess

New additions: (sorry for the enormous pics)

Lilo vest (can be worn with/out the belt)












Arely in Crazy Repeat


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> New additions: (sorry for the enormous pics)
> 
> Lilo vest (can be worn with/out the belt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arely in Crazy Repeat


 Wow Duke you look fabulous! Love both your purchases but especially that vest. I am going to have to check it out.


----------



## Greentea

Duke - both winners!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Winner, Winner chicken dinner!!!  Great new additions, *Duke*!


----------



## sammix3

Duke - love your new purchases!


----------



## fmd914

Okay Duke just ducked in on a snowy afternoon and you are making me spend money!  That best is PERFECT on you!!!!


----------



## icecreamom

*Duke*, looking good! 

I got my dress on the mail today, not too happy.. I guess I was expecting silk and I got viscose... Dun know if I'm going to keep!


----------



## mashanyc

^ basic black and brown Jeanne and Julian have always been done in viscose/poly blend


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Wow Duke you look fabulous! Love both your purchases but especially that vest. I am going to have to check it out.



Yes, you should, I love it! 



Greentea said:


> Duke - both winners!!



Thank you!



DC-Cutie said:


> Winner, Winner chicken dinner!!!  Great new additions, *Duke*!



  Thanks girl!



sammix3 said:


> Duke - love your new purchases!



Thank you so much!  You convinced me to try the Arely!



fmd914 said:


> Okay Duke just ducked in on a snowy afternoon and you are making me spend money!  That best is PERFECT on you!!!!



Whoopsies!  I am sorry, but hey, what a better way to spend a snowy afternoon! 



icecreamom said:


> *Duke*, looking good!
> 
> I got my dress on the mail today, not too happy.. I guess I was expecting silk and I got viscose... Dun know if I'm going to keep!



Sorry your dress didn't work out.  I should've told you that the solid Justin/Julians are always viscose and not silk.


----------



## icecreamom

^ LOL, that's ok. It's my fault for "assuming" that they are all silk jersey. The thing is... Viscose is not forgiving... at all :shame:.. I'm still deciding, maybe if I get spanx and try it again... it can do the magic!


----------



## Forsyte

I am a fan of DVF products. She is a great designer.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> New additions: (sorry for the enormous pics)
> 
> Lilo vest (can be worn with/out the belt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arely in Crazy Repeat


Duke what size did you get in the vest?


----------



## Enigma78

Dukeprincess said:


> New additions: (sorry for the enormous pics)
> 
> Lilo vest (can be worn with/out the belt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arely in Crazy Repeat


 great additions Duke


----------



## dbeth

Got the Arely Bis in Giant Balloon Stripe during Bloomies pre-sale! So excited to get it! :greengrin::  Hope it fits!


Duke---Love the Lilo vest & how it can worn 2 ways!! And the Arely dress is super cute too----you look great in both!  Was it the striped one (that I am getting) that was shorter & tighter on you??


----------



## phiphi

*duke* - lovely lovely additions. you totally rock those.
*icecream* - hope you can keep the dress!


----------



## Dukeprincess

icecreamom said:


> ^ LOL, that's ok. It's my fault for "assuming" that they are all silk jersey. The thing is... Viscose is not forgiving... at all :shame:.. I'm still deciding, maybe if I get spanx and try it again... it can do the magic!


 
Exactly!  Give it a go!



megt10 said:


> Duke what size did you get in the vest?


 
Size down, mine is a medium, but it is slightly large on me, because a small wasn't available.  And I got the last one on sale, sooo...Medium is going to work! 



Enigma78 said:


> great additions Duke


 
Thank you!!! 



dbeth said:


> Got the Arely Bis in Giant Balloon Stripe during Bloomies pre-sale! So excited to get it! :greengrin:: Hope it fits!
> 
> 
> Duke---Love the Lilo vest & how it can worn 2 ways!! And the Arely dress is super cute too----you look great in both! Was it the striped one (that I am getting) that was shorter & tighter on you??


 
Yeah, the stripes did me no favors.



phiphi said:


> *duke* - lovely lovely additions. you totally rock those.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks sweets!


----------



## BellaShoes

Wearing a DVF Wrap top today.... 
Paired with VS Slacks and Louboutin Black Kid Hyper Prives.


----------



## BellaShoes

*Duke*, I love the vest!


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> Wearing a DVF Wrap top today....
> Paired with VS Slacks and Louboutin Black Kid Hyper Prives.


 Wow, stunning!


----------



## icecreamom

Just got the Jeanne wrap from bloomies, I'm so happy!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Only that particular print in the Syrahni runs small. I bought a 6 in that one, but my other one runs large (floral print) and I got a 4.
> 
> I think a 12 is going to be really large, *DC.* My 6 has plenty of room.


 
oh, lordy!   how did I miss this...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Good job *icecream*!  Did you use the Bloomies F&F code?

Sorry *DC*, I tried to warn you.  I just feel like the 12 is going to swallow you.  I know an 8 would've been enormous on me.  If it helps, I am a 36C.


----------



## Butterfly_77

icecreamom said:


> Just got the Jeanne wrap from bloomies, I'm so happy!



which one did you get? looking forward to see pictures


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look great *Bella.* I almost bought the dress version of your blouse.


----------



## dbeth

Hey ladies, I have a size 8 Jeanne wrap dress on hold for me at Bloomies, only $109 after extra 40% off and additional 20% for F&F. Contact me if you are interested!! 

In Simple Winter Garden Large print. It is actually more of a light peach color than white or creme.

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D1773001N10&categoryId=DRESSES





BellaShoes said:


> Wearing a DVF Wrap top today....
> Paired with VS Slacks and Louboutin Black Kid Hyper Prives.





Very cute Bella!!!! You have a great shape!





icecreamom said:


> Just got the Jeanne wrap from bloomies, I'm so happy!




ME TOO!!!!  $109!!!!   I am losing weight, so the Jeanne fits my arms now. Last month it was to tight. It's a size 14, so I better slow down purchasing this size dress. I will probably be a 12 in a few months. Although I guess it's a good thing that the wrap dresses are so giving and you can buy a few different sizes to fit.


----------



## Greentea

^ yay, WTG dbeth!

Bella, gorgeous outfit! I need a wrap top in my life!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much meg, duke and green tea!

Great deal dbeth!


----------



## icecreamom

Butterfly_77 said:


> which one did you get? looking forward to see pictures



I got the "ski" I love that print! Is simple jet elegant.. I can't wait for it to arrive I was so happy that I finally found something on my size on sale @bloomies.com. I have no time to go to the stores until May 1st when school ends. The final price was $163 with tax and free ship.


----------



## icecreamom

*Bella* you look great!!!


----------



## dbeth

The Jeanne dress, size 8 has been taken!


----------



## phiphi

*bella* looking so gorgeous! i love that print. 

so timely that we're talking about the jeanne in the simple winter garden large print! i'm wearing it today with my CL minibouts.


----------



## Greentea

^ one of my favorite prints! Just beautiful!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Phi *- you looh phabulous


----------



## icecreamom

Sorry for the crappy Iphone pics, but I wanted to show that there's nothing that Spanx can't do!  I'm so glad that it worked out at the end!
Quick modeling pic of my Julian black wrap.


----------



## icecreamom

^ and I please also excuse me for the mess in my closet, the DF is trying to take over, hanging his clothes on MY makeup "shelf".. but I won't let him!!!! 

*Phi *as I said on the Loubie thread, Love the DvF on you.. that print is fantastic!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Icecreamom *- you look smokin'!  Which spanx do you have on?


----------



## icecreamom

This ones!... http://www.spanx.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2990122&cp=2992553.3010055&parentPage=family <--- so.. not sexy  
Hahaha hey.. DF doesn't need to know!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *P!* *Duke scurries to find this Jeanne* 

Wowza, looking great *icecream!*


----------



## dbeth

Phiphi---you look great in the Jeanne! So glad I found one in my size on sale!


Icecreamom---You look great too!! I also have the same Spanx---love it.


----------



## foxycleopatra

phiphi said:


> *bella* looking so gorgeous! i love that print.
> 
> so timely that we're talking about the jeanne in the simple winter garden large print! i'm wearing it today with my CL minibouts.



Absolutely STUNNING!  I am in love with this print.


----------



## foxycleopatra

On another note......is the JUSTIN style shorter than the JEANNE?  Also, does anyone find the 3/4 sleeves on the Justin to be tighter than the sleeves on the Jeanne/Julian/etc.?


----------



## Enigma78

phiphi said:


> *bella* looking so gorgeous! i love that print.
> 
> so timely that we're talking about the jeanne in the simple winter garden large print! i'm wearing it today with my CL minibouts.


 

You look great!!! if any one finds a sz 10 in the jeanne simple winter garden large print please let me know


----------



## Enigma78

icecreamom said:


> Sorry for the crappy Iphone pics, but I wanted to show that there's nothing that Spanx can't do!  I'm so glad that it worked out at the end!
> Quick modeling pic of my Julian black wrap.


 
You look great in that


----------



## Dukeprincess

foxycleopatra said:


> On another note......is the JUSTIN style shorter than the JEANNE? Also, does anyone find the 3/4 sleeves on the Justin to be tighter than the sleeves on the Jeanne/Julian/etc.?


 
No, they are the same length to me.  I actually found the sleeves on both to fit around the same. DVF always cuts her sleeves narrow. I wore a Justin yesterday.


----------



## Butterfly_77

foxycleopatra said:


> On another note......is the JUSTIN style shorter than the JEANNE?  Also, does anyone find the 3/4 sleeves on the Justin to be tighter than the sleeves on the Jeanne/Julian/etc.?



i think they're about the same length. depending on the season, they vary approx. an inch or 1.5 though....

i find the sleaves of the jeanne to be a bit tighter around the biceps area than those of justin/julian. but again, it depends very much on the year/season the dress is from


----------



## Butterfly_77

phiphi said:


> *bella* looking so gorgeous! i love that print.
> 
> so timely that we're talking about the jeanne in the simple winter garden large print! i'm wearing it today with my CL minibouts.



you're looking very hot! love the loubies too 

now, I regret not having bought the dress in simple winter garden....


----------



## Butterfly_77

icecreamom said:


> Sorry for the crappy Iphone pics, but I wanted to show that there's nothing that Spanx can't do!  I'm so glad that it worked out at the end!
> Quick modeling pic of my Julian black wrap.



i love your whole look (including the loubies ). you're rocking this dress - it's a keeper for sure!! 

enjoy!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> *bella* looking so gorgeous! i love that print.
> 
> so timely that we're talking about the jeanne in the simple winter garden large print! i'm wearing it today with my CL minibouts.


 What a beautiful dress and you look perfect in it! What a great look.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*meg:* Where are pics of your new dress?


----------



## foxycleopatra

Could someone please let me know how the JULIE wrap fits? -- how is it different from the JEANNE?  They seem identical from online photos (both long sleeve, collared wrap dresses).


----------



## megt10

icecreamom said:


> Sorry for the crappy Iphone pics, but I wanted to show that there's nothing that Spanx can't do!  I'm so glad that it worked out at the end!
> Quick modeling pic of my Julian black wrap.


 Wow you look great!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> *meg:* Where are pics of your new dress?


 LOL Duke. The 2 was too small as I thought that it might be, I had to order the next size. I am sitting here patiently waiting for UPS it is supposed to be here this evening. I hope that it fits and if it does I will take pics tomorrow of the next day. I am still trying to hunt down your vest as well. Though I haven't had enough time to actively peruse given all the construction that we are going through at the moment.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks icecream!


----------



## BellaShoes

*phi*, you look gorgeous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Any size 10s out there?  Helmina for $146!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...46353?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=6576


----------



## icecreamom

*Duke*, *dbeth*, *Enigma*, *butterfly* and *megt10*!!! 
My Jeanne will be here on Friday, will be posting mod pic for sure!


----------



## megt10

icecreamom said:


> *Duke*, *dbeth*, *Enigma*, *butterfly* and *megt10*!!!
> My Jeanne will be here on Friday, will be posting mod pic for sure!


 Mine will be here then as well. I thought that it would arrive last night but that was something else that I ordered. *Duke* you would like this dress that I got. It is by Krisa never heard of it before but my SA showed it to me and it looks and feels very similar to the Financier except it is a little longer not as tight in the hips and lighter weight and in black. Very comfy and like the Financier you can dress it up or down for hanging out at home.


----------



## dbeth

Can't wait to see modeling pics gals! Looks like several of us have bought a few things. I just bought a few more this morning! I need to clear out my bathroom in order for me to get modeling pics----I am cleaning out my closet that are full of shoes.  Hopefully this weekend!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Well, NM messed up my order.  I received a size 2 skirt instead of the top!  Which I guess is alright, since *Duke* thinks the 12 will be way to big.  I'll keep looking and order an 8 the next time...

But, I did get the eBay dress that *Duke* found - muchas gracias !  Here it is:


----------



## dbeth

^ That is one gorgeous print!  Love it!!! And you look fab in it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

dbeth said:


> ^ That is one gorgeous print!  Love it!!! And you look fab in it!



Thank you very much!  I think this dress will get worn a lot this spring/summer..  It's a size 8, but very roomy..


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh *DC*, I  that on you!  And for $25, you got an awesome dress at an amazing price!  Congrats!


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> Oooh *DC*, I  that on you!  And for $25, you got an awesome dress at an amazing price!  Congrats!




$25?!  Wow!


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> Well, NM messed up my order. I received a size 2 skirt instead of the top! Which I guess is alright, since *Duke* thinks the 12 will be way to big. I'll keep looking and order an 8 the next time...
> 
> But, I did get the eBay dress that *Duke* found - muchas gracias ! Here it is:


 That is so fun, colorful and looks great on you!


----------



## Miss_Q

DC-Cutie said:


> Well, NM messed up my order. I received a size 2 skirt instead of the top! Which I guess is alright, since *Duke* thinks the 12 will be way to big. I'll keep looking and order an 8 the next time...
> 
> But, I did get the eBay dress that *Duke* found - muchas gracias ! Here it is:


----------



## Greentea

dbeth said:


> ^ That is one gorgeous print!  Love it!!! And you look fab in it!



Ditto! It's so fun for spring and the price:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*dc- *such a cute dress!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous Ballerina dress on Fleabay for $169, Brand new size 14

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIANE-VON-FURST...9820?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3cb693d6ac

Zaina (which Fiery and DC have)

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIANE-VON-FURST...1730?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3cb5c0fdc2


----------



## dbeth

Helena black dress, size 8.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...s/3137042?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=570

Reviews say it runs a size big.


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> Helena black dress, size 8.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...s/3137042?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=570
> 
> Reviews say it runs a size big.


 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.  Must.not.buy.stay.focused.


----------



## dbeth

^  Hehe!     Just think of the time you have to take to return it if it does end up being to big for you!  I remember reading the reviews for the light grey silk one as well----a few said to size down.


----------



## phiphi

Greentea said:


> ^ one of my favorite prints! Just beautiful!


 
*greentea* - thank you!! the print is just so fabulous and i love the print too.. but DH said it made him think of the Rorschach test! boys.. 




DC-Cutie said:


> *Phi *- you looh phabulous


 
*dc - *thank you sweetness! and hellloooooo! that dress is perfect on you (what a steal!! )



icecreamom said:


> *Phi *as I said on the Loubie thread, Love the DvF on you.. that print is fantastic!


 
*icecream* - thank you! and you are the total hotness too! love the dress on you.




Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous *P!* *Duke scurries to find this Jeanne*


 





dbeth said:


> Phiphi---you look great in the Jeanne! So glad I found one in my size on sale!


 
*dbeth* - yay!!! thank you - i'm so glad you found it too!! 




foxycleopatra said:


> Absolutely STUNNING! I am in love with this print.


 
thank you *foxy*!



Enigma78 said:


> You look great!!! if any one finds a sz 10 in the jeanne simple winter garden large print please let me know


 
thank you *enigma*.. looking out for a size 10!



Butterfly_77 said:


> you're looking very hot! love the loubies too
> 
> now, I regret not having bought the dress in simple winter garden....


 
*butterfly* - thanks for the lovely comments!! (let us know your size.. the ladies here are amazing at finding dvfs!)




megt10 said:


> What a beautiful dress and you look perfect in it! What a great look.


 
*meg* - thank you so much! 



BellaShoes said:


> *phi*, you look gorgeous!


 
grazie, *bella*!!!


----------



## dbeth

Gaaah! Does anyone have the Arely Bis and do you think it runs true to size?? I just recieved mine in the Giant Balloon print, size 14. It's a little to big, I need a size 12. I figured I needed the 14 since that is what I wear in the longer sleeve traditional wrap dresses. The chest/bust area is pretty big on the Arely Bis and my boobs are big, so very surprised it was loose.

And since I am losing my pregnancy weight (have another 20 lbs to go) I am sure I will need the 12. Heck, maybe even a 10.

Also, what is the difference between the Arely and the Arely Bis??

Now I see what you guys mean in regards to the crazy sizing with DVF, my first experience was with the Milton a few weeks ago and that was WAYYYY OFF!


----------



## BellaShoes

DC, wonderful dress!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> Gaaah! Does anyone have the Arely Bis and do you think it runs true to size?? I just recieved mine in the Giant Balloon print, size 14. It's a little to big, I need a size 12. I figured I needed the 14 since that is what I wear in the longer sleeve traditional wrap dresses. The chest/bust area is pretty big on the Arely Bis and my boobs are big, so very surprised it was loose.
> 
> And since I am losing my pregnancy weight (have another 20 lbs to go) I am sure I will need the 12. Heck, maybe even a 10.
> 
> Also, what is the difference between the Arely and the Arely Bis??
> 
> Now I see what you guys mean in regards to the crazy sizing with DVF, my first experience was with the Milton a few weeks ago and that was WAYYYY OFF!



Honestly, I think they are just names.  I have the Julian and the Julian Bis and I cannot tell that the difference, other than a name.  So I am assuming it would be the same for the Arely.

Fret not, my Arely is too large in my boob area and gapes a bit where it wraps.  I figured I'd insert a safety pin and keep it moving.  However, I wear camisoles under all of my dresses, so this might be a problem if you are planning to wear it like the model.

My Arely (not Bis) fits my hips fine in an 8, but I got a big ol' booty and hips, so if this isn't your problem area, I could see sizing down.  HTH!


----------



## dbeth

^ Oh yeah---I totally forgot when I was posting that you got the Arely recently! Yeah, I may need to size down.........my booty and boobs are the problem areas.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Linda, size Medium, $212 + 20% off!

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=492332&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## BellaShoes

^Very pretty!


----------



## dbeth

Duke--guess I missed it, nothing shows up!


Yaaay! Found the Arely in size 12! Last one left.


----------



## Charmosa

Hi ladies,

Anyone wanting a size 4 pintura, one is up on ebay (current bid is $49.99).  The pics aren't close enough to confirm authenticity but it looks pretty good. If anyone is serious, maybe ask for closer pics and have someone authenticate.  I sooo wish this was a 10 or 12!  
http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-von-Furst...Shirts_Tops&hash=item20b839cbe1#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Greentea

^ oh wow! I have the size 4 in the gray flower print and love it. I'm gonna watch this one!


----------



## icecreamom

Somebody please buy this  
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=505716&CategoryID=20783

What A deal!!!


----------



## icecreamom

Charmosa said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Anyone wanting a size 4 pintura, one is up on ebay (current bid is $49.99). The pics aren't close enough to confirm authenticity but it looks pretty good. If anyone is serious, maybe ask for closer pics and have someone authenticate. I sooo wish this was a 10 or 12!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-von-Furst...Shirts_Tops&hash=item20b839cbe1#ht_500wt_1156


 

There's a size 10 on NM right now. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat31490732cat31500735

Edit: NM the link is for the trousers, the pintura is sold out. Sorry!! :shame:


----------



## icecreamom

Just got the Bolo Skirt for $115 at my local Bloomingdales!


----------



## megt10

icecreamom said:


> Just got the Bolo Skirt for $115 at my local Bloomingdales!


 YEAH! Can't wait to see pics! I have a few things to share, probably tomorrow. The New Julian wrap dress in Swirl Large arrived last night and I love it fits great but definitely needed to size up. I also got a couple of shirts and a skirt from Rue the last time that they had DVF and a pair of sandals as well. Now I am looking for the New Julian Banded Wrap Dress in Broken Waves Large Combo. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 If anyone sees this dress in a size 4 or 6 please PM me!


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG, *meg*, I went to buy that dress on Bloomingdales with the F&F discount and it was gone! 

So now I want this....http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...00F8?productId=D2883001F11&categoryId=DRESSES


----------



## mashanyc

megt10 said:


> YEAH! Can't wait to see pics! I have a few things to share, probably tomorrow. The New Julian wrap dress in Swirl Large arrived last night and I love it fits great but definitely needed to size up. I also got a couple of shirts and a skirt from Rue the last time that they had DVF and a pair of sandals as well. Now I am looking for the New Julian Banded Wrap Dress in Broken Waves Large Combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1369710
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone sees this dress in a size 4 or 6 please PM me!


PMed You


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> PMed You


 Yeah Masha, YOU ROCK! I got it Thank you so much. It was the first thing that I did when I got your message. Of all the dresses that I have seen this one just really called to me. Of course I tried to resist buying and then by the time that I decided I had to have it, it was gone. You girls are the best.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> OMG, *meg*, I went to buy that dress on Bloomingdales with the F&F discount and it was gone!
> 
> So now I want this....http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/produ...00F8?productId=D2883001F11&categoryId=DRESSES


 
Duke love that dress too. I just scored the one that I wanted from Bloomies F&F, thanks to Masha. I am sorry that you weren't able to get one. It seems that she can find just about anything if available so keep trying. We do like a lot of the same things don't we? I have to post pics of the Kiva top that I got. I love it.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> YEAH! Can't wait to see pics! I have a few things to share, probably tomorrow. The New Julian wrap dress in Swirl Large arrived last night and I love it fits great but definitely needed to size up. I also got a couple of shirts and a skirt from Rue the last time that they had DVF and a pair of sandals as well. Now I am looking for the New Julian Banded Wrap Dress in Broken Waves Large Combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1369710
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone sees this dress in a size 4 or 6 please PM me!




I saw the Broken Waves the other day and I LOVE IT!! Great print!!!


----------



## creighbaby

Century 21 in Manhattan has about 10 Alejo skirts for $49.97 in size P, S, and M. I got the last L. No idea how I will wear it, but I couldn't pass up the price. I think the Alejo is two seasons old. 
They don't ship or do charge sends. (These aren't my images.)


----------



## Greentea

super cute!


----------



## megt10

creighbaby said:


> Century 21 in Manhattan has about 10 Alejo skirts for $49.97 in size P, S, and M. I got the last L. No idea how I will wear it, but I couldn't pass up the price. I think the Alejo is two seasons old.
> They don't ship or do charge sends. (These aren't my images.)


 Very cute, don't blame you for having to have it great price! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## dbeth

Super cute!!


----------



## megt10

Ok, I was able to take pics today of my purchases over the past few months. I will start with my new dress it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

OOOH I  that *meg!*  Bring on the goodies!

Super cute *creigh!*


----------



## creighbaby

megt10 said:


> Ok, I was able to take pics today of my purchases over the past few months. I will start with my new dress it!


that looks great and you look so HAPPY.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> OOOH I  that *meg!* Bring on the goodies!
> 
> Super cute *creigh!*


Thanks Duke, here is the Kiva top. Added my new Black Balenciaga Moto jacket oh and the sandals are DVF as well. I got the top on ebay and shoes from Rue.


----------



## dbeth

Meg---I just love the Large Swirl dress on you!!! You have a great waistline!  And killer arms!! 


Oh and your kitty is to cute!! Love how you are looking at him/her.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Go *meg*, go *meg* 

How do you like the shoes?  I was considering a suede pair in the fuschia color.  I have booties and jellies by DVF and they are pretty comfy, but the heel on these seem really high.


----------



## sammix3

Love your new purchases *Meg*!


----------



## sammix3

I just ordered the Jeanne wrap in brambles print from Bloomies. Took advantage of the F&f and they sent me a 10% off for my birthday too, so I combined them. Can't wait til it comes and hopefully it'll fit well and look super cute!


----------



## phiphi

*meg* - you look amazing!! love your new purchases!

*creigh* that's a great skirt! congrats on your score!


----------



## BellaShoes

Meg! Your dress is gorgeous!!!


----------



## megt10

creighbaby said:


> that looks great and you look so HAPPY.


 Thanks creighbaby, I really love the dress and was glad that I sized way up. Today was a great day, slept in, no contractors, got to try on my new clothes which have been hard to get to with the renovation and Samantha the cat was cracking me up.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Meg---I just love the Large Swirl dress on you!!! You have a great waistline! And killer arms!!
> 
> 
> Oh and your kitty is to cute!! Love how you are looking at him/her.


 Thanks dbeth you are very kind. Samantha the cat stayed for the entire fashion show. She especially loved my blue suede shoes gotta show you pics, lol. She had me cracking up all day. Usually it is the dogs but today was her turn.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Go *meg*, go *meg*
> 
> How do you like the shoes? I was considering a suede pair in the fuschia color. I have booties and jellies by DVF and they are pretty comfy, but the heel on these seem really high.


 I like the shoes. They are pretty high but the heal is sturdy. I have found them comfortable so far.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I just ordered the Jeanne wrap in brambles print from Bloomies. Took advantage of the F&f and they sent me a 10% off for my birthday too, so I combined them. Can't wait til it comes and hopefully it'll fit well and look super cute!


 Thank you Sammi, I can't wait to see your new dress. I got the New Julian Banded Wrap Dress in Broken Waves Large Combo from Bloomies as well with the discount thanks to Masha. I can't wait until it arrives. That was the one that I really loved from her entire collection this year. I hope that it is as nice IRL.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> *meg* - you look amazing!! love your new purchases!
> 
> *creigh* that's a great skirt! congrats on your score!


 Thank you so much phiphi and Bella. I will post more tomorrow.


----------



## Charmosa

Woohoo Greentea!  You are soooo lucky! Keep us posted!!  Send karma to me that a 10/12 pops up. 



Greentea said:


> ^ oh wow! I have the size 4 in the gray flower print and love it. I'm gonna watch this one!


----------



## Charmosa

Thanks for trying icecreamom!!  The excitement of sales...lol!!

Great deal on the bolo - incredible!



icecreamom said:


> There's a size 10 on NM right now. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...0000cat980731cat6000734cat31490732cat31500735
> 
> Edit: NM the link is for the trousers, the pintura is sold out. Sorry!! :shame:


----------



## AnnattheRack

I only have 1 wrap dress from them and a few tops but the wrap is my go to summer party dress.  It's just such a classic.  They definitely run a little small IMO, I normally wear a 4 and I'm a 6 for most of my DVF clothes.


----------



## megt10

Here is more of what I have purchased over the last months. The top is called etched feathers and I think that I will pair it with black skinny jeans or heavy leggings. The skirt was for picture purposes. This was one of my Rue La La purchases during their last sale.


----------



## Greentea

^ That top is HOT!!! Yup - so cute with ankle length "Audrey Hapburn" pants, too. 
And the Swirl dress is perfect perfect!


----------



## Dukeprincess

That top is also back on Rue today (for anyone interested)


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> ^ That top is HOT!!! Yup - so cute with ankle length "Audrey Hapburn" pants, too.
> And the Swirl dress is perfect perfect!


 Thanks Greentea. I really like it. It will be great this summer.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> That top is also back on Rue today (for anyone interested)


 Yep, it is and runs TTS. The Kellen floral skirt runs a tad small and Taleen dress is awesome but size up 1. I bought both last time around. Pics to come of those.


----------



## Butterfly_77

megt10 said:


> Ok, I was able to take pics today of my purchases over the past few months. I will start with my new dress it!



congrats, megt! you're looking very good (we're justin large swirl twins, btw)


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> congrats, megt! you're looking very good (we're justin large swirl twins, btw)


 Thanks Butterfly, I would love to see pics .


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Thanks dbeth you are very kind. Samantha the cat stayed for the entire fashion show. She especially loved my blue suede shoes gotta show you pics, lol. She had me cracking up all day. Usually it is the dogs but today was her turn.



Omg, I love those pics!!! So funny---she does look interested in your blue shoes!!!! 


Awesome top you posted! Very unique!


----------



## mashanyc

Rosie Pope on Bravo's Pregnant in heels promos is wearing Celia in black. looks great on her.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Omg, I love those pics!!! So funny---she does look interested in your blue shoes!!!!
> 
> 
> Awesome top you posted! Very unique!


 Thanks dbeth, she is a great cat. Until we rescued her and her sister I was indifferent to cats. I was always/ still am a dog person. These 2 sort-of won me over with their outgoing personalities.


----------



## lmac408

Hi ladies -- I want to order a Julian wrap dress but I'm not sure what size I need. I'm 5'7'', 115-120lbs, 34C -- I don't know if I need a 2 or a 4. Thanks so much


----------



## megt10

lmac408 said:


> Hi ladies -- I want to order a Julian wrap dress but I'm not sure what size I need. I'm 5'7'', 115-120lbs, 34C -- I don't know if I need a 2 or a 4. Thanks so much


 I don't own the Julian (yet) lol but I do have the Jeanne which I have heard is about the same. I am 5'6" 108-110 34A and I wear in this style a 4 or a 6. I posted pics of the blue swirl dress/ Jeanne and that is a size 6. In other styles of DVF I am anywhere from a 0 to 4.


----------



## Greentea

^ Yup, the wraps run especially small! I've almost cracked the code to her sizing to where I can order online and make better choices.


----------



## icecreamom

*Meg* I love the dress on you, you and your kitty look amazing


----------



## icecreamom

Modeling pic of the Bolo skirt, 






My mom was making fun of me, saying that it was too "puffy" and "girly", she made me feel self-conscious don't know if I should keep the skirt now :shame:


----------



## megt10

icecreamom said:


> *Meg* I love the dress on you, you and your kitty look amazing


 Thank you icecreamom. It is one of my new favorite dresses. I love the print it is just reminds me of spring and summer.


----------



## NYCBelle

icecreamom said:


> Modeling pic of the Bolo skirt,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was making fun of me, saying that it was too "puffy" and "girly", she made me feel self-conscious don't know if I should keep the skirt now :shame:



keep it! so cute!


----------



## megt10

icecreamom said:


> Modeling pic of the Bolo skirt,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was making fun of me, saying that it was too "puffy" and "girly", she made me feel self-conscious don't know if I should keep the skirt now :shame:


 OMG is what I thought when I first saw you in that skirt. That is how it is supposed to look and you ROCK IT! Please keep it you look fabulous.

I know what you mean though about feeling self conscious I got the Kellen floral print skirt and I love it. It is a tad pouffy which I don't mind but it feels a little young for me. I took pics and will post them later today.


----------



## sammix3

Love it! You should definitely keep it!



icecreamom said:


> Modeling pic of the Bolo skirt,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was making fun of me, saying that it was too "puffy" and "girly", she made me feel self-conscious don't know if I should keep the skirt now :shame:


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

icecreamom said:


> Modeling pic of the Bolo skirt,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was making fun of me, saying that it was too "puffy" and "girly", she made me feel self-conscious don't know if I should keep the skirt now :shame:


 
looks soooo good on you! Please keep it!


----------



## surlygirl

icecreamom said:


> Modeling pic of the Bolo skirt,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was making fun of me, saying that it was too "puffy" and "girly", she made me feel self-conscious don't know if I should keep the skirt now :shame:


 
the bolo looks great on you! makes me want to pair mine with my black patent biancas, too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^I think she is wearing the Dante.  But Biancas would be cute too!

Saks has some great new markdowns!


----------



## phiphi

*icecream* - moms do that, eh.. well if you love it, that's what counts!!

today's work outfit - top by dvf, jcrew skirt, CL black patent wallis


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> *icecream* - moms do that, eh.. well if you love it, that's what counts!!
> 
> today's work outfit - top by dvf, jcrew skirt, CL black patent wallis


 Very classy and stylish!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Give me that top *P* and nobody gets hurt! :ninja:

(or I can just wait until I come back to visit and "accidentally" forget I put it in my suitcase :devil


----------



## phiphi

thank you *meg*

*duke* - LOL. i'll just "borrow" lilo.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> thank you *meg*
> 
> *duke* - LOL. i'll just "borrow" lilo.


 Welcome, I am going to beat you to that Lilo . Gotta have it !


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ugh oh...looks like I better hide my Lilo!


----------



## phiphi

LOL *duke* - that's what happens when you have amazing taste!


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> LOL *duke* - that's what happens when you have amazing taste!


----------



## lmac408

Megt10 and greentea -- thanks so much for the help -- def going to go with the 4 if these run small.


----------



## megt10

lmac408 said:


> Megt10 and greentea -- thanks so much for the help -- def going to go with the 4 if these run small.


 Your welcome Imac. I just realized that I told you I don't own the Julian actually I do that is what the blue swirl dress is. I don't own the Jeanne (yet) sorry it was a really early morning. Anyway the 4 should work for you. I initally ordered that dress in a 2 and when it arrived I was like uh oh, lol. I could have taken the 4 in the dress perhaps but I am happy with the 6. I feel totally comfortable and covered. So what are you going to get?


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke and Phi* I'd hate to see friends fight over fabulous threads, so I'll be Switzerland - very neutral - you can hand the top over to me 

*Meg* - love all of your new goodies!
*
IceCream* - you look adorable, the black top and shoes let's the skirt stand on it's own!


----------



## icecreamom

NYCBelle said:


> keep it! so cute!


 



megt10 said:


> OMG is what I thought when I first saw you in that skirt. That is how it is supposed to look and you ROCK IT! Please keep it you look fabulous.
> I know what you mean though about feeling self conscious I got the Kellen floral print skirt and I love it. It is a tad pouffy which I don't mind but it feels a little young for me. I took pics and will post them later today.


 Ohh! You are too sweet , you made me smile after a looooong day!!



sammix3 said:


> Love it! You should definitely keep it!


 Thanks 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> looks soooo good on you! Please keep it!


 Yay!! Thank you, I'm keeping it for sure, you ladies are so sweet :shame:



surlygirl said:


> the bolo looks great on you! makes me want to pair mine with my black patent biancas, too!


 Thank you girl, post some mod pics fo sho!!!



Dukeprincess said:


> ^^I think she is wearing the Dante.  But Biancas would be cute too!


 Yes, Duke is right, I was wearing the Dantes 



phiphi said:


> *icecream* - moms do that, eh.. well if you love it, that's what counts!!


 Thank you




DC-Cutie said:


> *IceCream* - you look adorable, the black top and shoes let's the skirt stand on it's own!


 Thank you, I tried it with a plain black tank, but I'm looking for something nicer, maybe a black blouse with short sleeves.. Orlando is too windy in the evenings so I have to cover myself a bit


----------



## dbeth

icecreamom----Love the black shoes paired with the Bolo skirt! 

Phi---Love the DVF top---she has the best designs and even though I am a newbie to her, I can always pick out which item is hers!


----------



## megt10

Here is the Kellen Skirt that I bought the last time it came around on Rue. I will be adding black leggings but didn't feel like putting them on. As you can see Sammie is still helping, lol. I also like it with the cropped moto. I am going to add the grey cropped cashmere sweater that I have sort of the way they showed it on Rue. In fact that was part of the reason I bought it.


----------



## mashanyc

Please report this fake. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260763512811


----------



## DC-Cutie

mashanyc said:


> Please report this fake. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260763512811


 
interesting from listing:
This is the 2nd time I've listed this item, the first time it was removed by ebay due to "multiple members of the community who reported it for questionable authenticity". No one questioned me about the authenticity of the item, but apparently it was reported to ebay and they removed the listing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Did you guys see this on Rue LaLa:

*$50 for $100 at Diane von Furstenberg *Shop the latest spring ready-to-wear apparel and accessories at DVF's Back Bay boutique on Newbury Street.


----------



## mashanyc

DC-Cutie said:


> interesting from listing:
> This is the 2nd time I've listed this item, the first time it was removed by ebay due to "multiple members of the community who reported it for questionable authenticity". No one questioned me about the authenticity of the item, but apparently it was reported to ebay and they removed the listing.


I dont want to write to this seller because i dont want retaliation. Maybe she doesnt know its Fake? Is it possible? She actually posted picture of the tag with "silk jersey" on it. Come on.


----------



## Greentea

phiphi - OMG that TOP!!!!
Icecream mom - you look smashing in the Bolo. Keep.
Meg - love these pieces on you - hot!

I haven't bought any DVF in awhile. Going through withdrawal!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Calling size 4's!  Someone please buy this Brisa!

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/dresses&itemId=T315P


----------



## icecreamom

megt10 said:


> Here is the Kellen Skirt that I bought the last time it came around on Rue. I will be adding black leggings but didn't feel like putting them on. As you can see Sammie is still helping, lol. I also like it with the cropped moto. I am going to add the grey cropped cashmere sweater that I have sort of the way they showed it on Rue. In fact that was part of the reason I bought it.


I love it with the jacket!


----------



## brintee

Where do you see this DC? I cant find it...



DC-Cutie said:


> Did you guys see this on Rue LaLa:
> 
> *$50 for $100 at Diane von Furstenberg *Shop the latest spring ready-to-wear apparel and accessories at DVF's Back Bay boutique on Newbury Street.


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ looks like the sale is over.  When you go on Rue, at the top of the page is Local Picks, that's where it was located, under Boston...


----------



## NANI1972

icecreamom said:


> Modeling pic of the Bolo skirt,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mom was making fun of me, saying that it was too "puffy" and "girly", she made me feel self-conscious don't know if I should keep the skirt now :shame:


 
Oh my you should keep it! It looks great on you! You are lucky you can pull off this look!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> phiphi - OMG that TOP!!!!
> Icecream mom - you look smashing in the Bolo. Keep.
> Meg - love these pieces on you - hot!
> 
> I haven't bought any DVF in awhile. Going through withdrawal!


 Thanks Greentea. I do need to stop buying at least until my closet is done. I am so out of room, lol.


----------



## megt10

icecreamom said:


> I love it with the jacket!


 Thanks icecreamom! I thought it looked good that way too. I am still not sure where I will actually wear it but it got rave reviews from my SO, lol. I think it will look cute dressed down with the grey cashmere sweater, flats and leggings.


----------



## DC-Cutie

DVF Facebook Accessories sale:
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/subca...etingPriority&removeFacet=&selectedHowMany=27

Additional 30% off w/Code: *FAN2011*


----------



## Miss_Q

Can someone tell me please how the Jessica Wrap runs. TIA!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Miss_Q said:


> Can someone tell me please how the Jessica Wrap runs. TIA!




Your TTS DVF size.  I wear a 8 in DVF dresses and that is what size my Jessica is.  I am typically a 4-6 in US sizes.  HTH.


----------



## Miss_Q

Dukeprincess said:


> Your TTS DVF size. I wear a 8 in DVF dresses and that is what size my Jessica is. I am typically a 4-6 in US sizes. HTH.


 
Thanks Duke! I guess the dress I want is too small


----------



## DC-Cutie

Safi is back on Rue


----------



## windy55

Ok, I'm not 5"10" nor do I meet anyone's definition of "thin" but I tried this on and it was surprisingly flattering and comfortable.  I didn't get it, but it is on my mind.  Anyone else try this or buy this? 
http://reviews.saksfifthavenue.com/...ipe-nautical-jersey-dress-reviews/reviews.htm


----------



## megt10

windy55 said:


> Ok, I'm not 5"10" nor do I meet anyone's definition of "thin" but I tried this on and it was surprisingly flattering and comfortable. I didn't get it, but it is on my mind. Anyone else try this or buy this?
> http://reviews.saksfifthavenue.com/...ipe-nautical-jersey-dress-reviews/reviews.htm


 The link doesn't work what is it?


----------



## megt10

I have just found a new dress that I really like it's the Adalvino Printed Silk
has anyone seen, tried or own it? Saw it on Saks.com and it looks perfect for summer.


----------



## windy55

megt10 said:


> The link doesn't work what is it?


 

Hopefully this works...


----------



## megt10

windy55 said:


> Hopefully this works...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1374413


 I really like that. I haven't tried it but it looks like it could be very flattering. Stripes are so in.


----------



## windy55

windy55 said:


> Hopefully this works...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1374413


 
It's the Row Stripe dress in Black & Ivory.  Quite surprising...


----------



## mashanyc

windy55 said:


> It's the Row Stripe dress in Black & Ivory.  Quite surprising...


I tried it on when it first came out in November. Be careful with this dress. It has some quality issues. black dye bleeds on white (not from washing, just from wearing), and little balls of fabric form. Sorry my english, I dont know how to explain it. Anyway i do NOT recommend this dress. BTW this was NOT my experience, I was warned Not to get it by SAs


----------



## DC-Cutie

It's not in the cards for me to get the Syrahni (on sale).  I completed the transaction at NMs after Duke so graciously sent me a notice that it had popped up!!!  But, I just received a cancellation notice


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh no, I am so sorry DC.  You should try calling Saks at Tysons and getting my SA to find you one.  She is awesome.  Let me know if you want her info.


Anyone still want a Meka Striped Blouse?  Saks just put it on sale for $198!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iYPRtsX


I received my Trapp dresses (black/pink) and my Jeanne in Winter Garden print yesterday.  Sorry no pics yet as I've had a migraine so they are just sitting in my house in their packaging.    This weekend for sure though!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone want a Selema?  Size 10!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...46357?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=6498


----------



## phiphi

*dc* - i'm so sorry!! hope you can find one soon!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh no, I am so sorry DC. You should try calling Saks at Tysons and getting my SA to find you one. She is awesome. Let me know if you want her info.
> 
> 
> Anyone still want a Meka Striped Blouse? Saks just put it on sale for $198!
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=iYPRtsX
> 
> 
> I received my Trapp dresses (black/pink) and my Jeanne in Winter Garden print yesterday. Sorry no pics yet as I've had a migraine so they are just sitting in my house in their packaging.  This weekend for sure though!


 Duke, I hope that you feel better soon. I can't wait to see your purchases!


----------



## dbeth

I returned a silk Helena wrap dress in Platinum (grey), size 10, for $140 back to Nordstrom Rack in San Diego yesterday. (Grand Plaza location). Just wanted to let you guys know in case anyone is interested! I think it runs about 1-2 sizes big, I kept the size 12 only because of my chest. Otherwise the 10 fit fine in my waist/hips area. I am a size 12-14 in the traditional wrap dresses, but again, prefer the 14 because of my chest. Hope that helps if anyone was curious about sizing with this dress!




Dukeprincess said:


> Anyone want a Selema?  Size 10!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...46357?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=6498



 I just got this dress and I LOVE it!!! Definitly keeping it. I do think it runs a bit snug across the hips though. (I think I read a review that someone thought the same.) Plenty of room in the waist/chest though.


Duke---feel better soon. I also get migraines and they are terrible! Imitrex seems to help most of the time.


----------



## windy55

mashanyc said:


> I tried it on when it first came out in November. Be careful with this dress. It has some quality issues. black dye bleeds on white (not from washing, just from wearing), and little balls of fabric form. Sorry my english, I dont know how to explain it. Anyway i do NOT recommend this dress. BTW this was NOT my experience, I was warned Not to get it by SAs


 
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## dbeth

Hi ladies,
My first modeling pics and the first time I have worn a few of my new wrap dresses! Definitly hooked---I have tried on a few other brand wrap dresses and they don't even compare.  Excuse all the shoes in the background---still cleaning out my closet!


Going to dinner with a friend ---Justin in Paper Cheetah.








Brunch & wine tasting today---Jeanne in Simple Winter Garden Large (this looks so much better in person, truely a beautiful print!)


----------



## Dukeprincess

GORGEOUS *D!* 

Umm, you can send those extra shoes to my house!


----------



## dbeth

Lol, thanks Duke!!  I don't buy near as many shoes as I use to. I finally realized that I just don't wear them as much since having kids---which is why I am closet cleaning!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am back with my newest acquisitions....(excuse the dirty mirror)

First up, the Black Trapp dress.  I was told to size way up and so I did and it's too big, but here's a pic anyway.







Thanks to *phiphi* for enabling me to buy the Jeanne in this print, and *dbeth* for actually making it possible! 






And I've coveted this piece since I first saw it on DVF's website...so when it was marked down at Saks, I had my SA track down one in my size and it was pure 

Spy Ruffle Trench (opened and closed)


----------



## BellaShoes

Good gravy dbeth!!! HOT HOT HOT!


----------



## phiphi

*dbeth* WOWZA (and the piles of shoes behind you are intriguing..)

*duke* - omg i love them all on you.. the trapp isn't "that" loose, but i can see returning it if it's not perfect. but the jeanne and the trench are PERFECT on you!


----------



## Greentea

OMG - the spy trench, the spy trench!! I'm on the floor. GORGEOUS!!!!!

(dresses are also lovely...but the SPY TRENCH!)


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I am back with my newest acquisitions....(excuse the dirty mirror)
> 
> First up, the Black Trapp dress. I was told to size way up and so I did and it's too big, but here's a pic anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to *phiphi* for enabling me to buy the Jeanne in this print, and *dbeth* for actually making it possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've coveted this piece since I first saw it on DVF's website...so when it was marked down at Saks, I had my SA track down one in my size and it was pure
> 
> Spy Ruffle Trench (opened and closed)


 Gorgeous Duke! I love them all. Can you find one size down in the Trapp? It still looks good on you but a size down might be better. That trench is TDF.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies,
> My first modeling pics and the first time I have worn a few of my new wrap dresses! Definitly hooked---I have tried on a few other brand wrap dresses and they don't even compare. Excuse all the shoes in the background---still cleaning out my closet!
> 
> 
> Going to dinner with a friend ---Justin in Paper Cheetah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brunch & wine tasting today---Jeanne in Simple Winter Garden Large (this looks so much better in person, truely a beautiful print!)


 Love it Dbeth! I have been looking at the Paper Cheetah on ebay for awhile now. I love the colors in it. Both dresses look fabulous on you.


----------



## Enigma78

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies,
> My first modeling pics and the first time I have worn a few of my new wrap dresses! Definitly hooked---I have tried on a few other brand wrap dresses and they don't even compare. Excuse all the shoes in the background---still cleaning out my closet!
> 
> 
> Going to dinner with a friend ---Justin in Paper Cheetah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brunch & wine tasting today---Jeanne in Simple Winter Garden Large (this looks so much better in person, truely a beautiful print!)


 
you look great dbeth esp the Jeanne


----------



## Enigma78

Dukeprincess said:


> I am back with my newest acquisitions....(excuse the dirty mirror)
> 
> First up, the Black Trapp dress. I was told to size way up and so I did and it's too big, but here's a pic anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to *phiphi* for enabling me to buy the Jeanne in this print, and *dbeth* for actually making it possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've coveted this piece since I first saw it on DVF's website...so when it was marked down at Saks, I had my SA track down one in my size and it was pure
> 
> Spy Ruffle Trench (opened and closed)


 
The jeanne and the spy trench Duke- Fab!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - you look AMAZING !!!  That trench  
*DBeth *- hey girl, I see you!!  Fabulous!!!  You have the perfect figure for wrap dresses


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love all of you ladies, you always make me feel so good! 


I highly recommend the Spy Trench, the material is awesome and it is lined in her Financier material, so it is very comfy.  

Oh and *meg*, I have the Trapp in pink coming in a size down.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I love all of you ladies, you always make me feel so good!
> 
> 
> I highly recommend the Spy Trench, the material is awesome and it is lined in her Financier material, so it is very comfy.
> 
> Oh and *meg*, I have the Trapp in pink coming in a size down.


 Awesome Duke, I can't wait to see it. I love that pink color too. The Trapp looked good on you even though it was too big you are going to be unbelievable in a smaller size. I looked at that dress on net-a-porter. I like to read their size recommendations. On it they said that it ran large to size and that the model who normally wears a 4 was wearing a 2.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Awesome Duke, I can't wait to see it. I love that pink color too. The Trapp looked good on you even though it was too big you are going to be unbelievable in a smaller size. I looked at that dress on net-a-porter. I like to read their size recommendations. On it they said that it ran large to size and that the model who normally wears a 4 was wearing a 2.


 

I need to start reading NAP. Because the reviewers on Saks and Bloomingdales swore it ran teeny tiny, so I got a 12 instead of sizing up from an 8 to a 10.  So we shall see if the Trapp in pink is a winner!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Duke at first the dress didn't look too big, because it seems by the pics to look perfect in the torso and hip area, but upon 2nd look I can see in the arms and chest area where it's really big!  I probably need the 12 with my big arse - LOL

DVF has got to get this sizing thing right!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Duke at first the dress didn't look too big, because it seems by the pics to look perfect in the torso and hip area, but upon 2nd look I can see in the arms and chest area where it's really big! I probably need the 12 with my big arse - LOL
> 
> DVF has got to get this sizing thing right!


 
Right and because it is black, you can't really tell since it doesn't show too well in pictures.  Had you seen me though, you would've laughed.  It was really big in the chest and torso, and actually had some room to spare in the hip/rear area, which shocked me!  As you know, I am a little rumpshaker, so I thought I would be forcing this dress on me.

I am going to lie to myself and say I've lost weight.


----------



## BellaShoes

Duke! Love the Jeanne wrap!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

BellaShoes said:


> Duke! Love the Jeanne wrap!!!


 
Thank you *Bella.  *I blame *phiphi* for posting hers and making me want it, and thank *dbeth* for helping me find it on sale.  (And *D's* sexy curves make this dress look way more va-va voom than on me )


----------



## BellaShoes

So, is the Jeanne for us bustier gals? I always need to wear a Cami becuase my wraps do not ....wrap


----------



## Dukeprincess

BellaShoes said:


> So, is the Jeanne for us bustier gals? I always need to wear a Cami becuase my wraps do not ....wrap


 
I am wearing a cami under my Jeanne today, because I am at work and I just feel it is more professional.  But I'd say so.  But I will wait for *D *to chime in.  Since I have bubbies, but not really big ones.


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> So, is the Jeanne for us bustier gals? I always need to wear a Cami becuase my wraps do not ....wrap


 I almost always have to wear a cami too and I don't have much of a bust at all. I usually wear a padded/push-up bra with these dresses (my false advertising bra) to look half way decent. I think that the wrap dresses look best on gals with a larger chest.


----------



## BellaShoes

I am not classified as really big boobies... 36D


----------



## Dukeprincess

"false advertising bra"  

I am a 34C and I always wear a cami too.  I wish I could pull them off without a cami.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I need to start reading NAP. Because the reviewers on Saks and Bloomingdales swore it ran teeny tiny, so I got a 12 instead of sizing up from an 8 to a 10. So we shall see if the Trapp in pink is a winner!


 I usually trust NAP sizing. The thing that I like about it is they do give specific measurements for each size and that usually helps me choose the right size. I hate having to send things back. I am really lazy that way. I am still waiting for my New Julian Banded Wrap Dress in Broken Waves Large Combo that I scored from Bloomies during F&F sale thanks to Masha. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> "false advertising bra"
> 
> I am a 34C and I always wear a cami too. I wish I could pull them off without a cami.


 34A


----------



## Butterfly_77

congrats, *dbeth*. You're rocking those dresses! I specially love the Simple Winter Garden print. What's the base color? Is it beige-y or rather rose-y? I'm still trying to locate one in 10 but as I'm based outside the US, I need to look out for one on *bay. Cross my fingers!



dbeth said:


> Hi ladies,
> My first modeling pics and the first time I have worn a few of my new wrap dresses! Definitly hooked---I have tried on a few other brand wrap dresses and they don't even compare.  Excuse all the shoes in the background---still cleaning out my closet!
> 
> 
> Going to dinner with a friend ---Justin in Paper Cheetah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brunch & wine tasting today---Jeanne in Simple Winter Garden Large (this looks so much better in person, truely a beautiful print!)


----------



## BellaShoes

Me today....

DVF Wrap top
VS slacks
Louboutin Hyper Prive 
Miu Miu Matelasse Tote


----------



## Butterfly_77

*Duke*, I love love this trench. Unfortunately I just cannot buy a new trench now as I have bought two burberry trenches only in December 

I also love the winter garden on you - off to find one for myself as well. How would you describe the base color? Rather beige-y or rose-y or ???





Dukeprincess said:


> I am back with my newest acquisitions....(excuse the dirty mirror)
> 
> First up, the Black Trapp dress.  I was told to size way up and so I did and it's too big, but here's a pic anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to *phiphi* for enabling me to buy the Jeanne in this print, and *dbeth* for actually making it possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've coveted this piece since I first saw it on DVF's website...so when it was marked down at Saks, I had my SA track down one in my size and it was pure
> 
> Spy Ruffle Trench (opened and closed)


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh and *meg*, *I have the Trapp in pink coming in a size down*.


 
you do now, eh!?  

LOL! i can't wait to see it on you!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

BellaShoes said:


> So, is the Jeanne for us bustier gals? I always need to wear a Cami becuase my wraps do not ....wrap



In my experience, it really depends on the collection. With some wraps dresses I could go cami-less, because they fit very well and with some I def. need a cami. The "worst" is the Jeanne in the O-print - it's cut so low.

I usually buy a 8 or a 10 and need the extra room across my bust and in the arms. As I'm wearing my dresses to work, I usually put on a cami just to be safe & comfortable


----------



## phiphi

*bella* - i love the outfit! 

*butterfly* - the base of the winter garden is more beigy blush IMO. it's not too pink but not totally 100% camel/beige.


----------



## Butterfly_77

ok, that sounds good, many thanks for your reply. I have found one on *bay but the seller doesn't ship overseas unfortunately and there is no way of contacting him directly. need some patience...



phiphi said:


> *bella* - i love the outfit!
> 
> *butterfly* - the base of the winter garden is more beigy blush IMO. it's not too pink but not totally 100% camel/beige.


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> you do now, eh!?
> 
> LOL! i can't wait to see it on you!!


 
I'm soooo :busted



phiphi said:


> *butterfly* - the base of the winter garden is more beigy blush IMO. it's not too pink but not totally 100% camel/beige.


 
Agreed.  It is beige/blush colored.  But definitely looks more camel from a distance.  It's a bit of a chameleon.  Hope you can score one!

Gorgeous top, *Bella.*


----------



## dbeth

BellaShoes said:


> Good gravy dbeth!!! HOT HOT HOT!



Lol Bella---you are funny! Thanks doll!! 





phiphi said:


> *dbeth* WOWZA (and the piles of shoes behind you are intriguing..)



Hehe! I LOVE Shoes!!! Especially heels! Thanks Phi. 





megt10 said:


> Love it Dbeth! I have been looking at the Paper Cheetah on ebay for awhile now. I love the colors in it. Both dresses look fabulous on you.



Meg--thank you! The Paper Cheetah is gorgeous, I just love it! The colors are great, especially the coral. I say get it.  




Enigma78 said:


> you look great dbeth esp the Jeanne



Thanks!! I don't know why, but the Jeanne looks better one me than the Justin or Julian. I can't figure out why...........is it the print??  Because I thought they were all cut the same through the waist/chest area & that the only difference is either the length, sleeves and collar.





DC-Cutie said:


> *DBeth *- hey girl, I see you!!  Fabulous!!!  You have the perfect figure for wrap dresses




Awww, thanks DC!!   I sure wish I had a smaller waistline, to me, that would be the perfect figure!!  I guess we want what we can't have?!


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you *Bella.  *I blame *phiphi* for posting hers and making me want it, and thank *dbeth* for helping me find it on sale.  (And *D's* sexy curves make this dress look way more va-va voom than on me )



Um, WHAT?! No way!!! I barely have a waist line! I would gladly take yours----that & your hips make for a lovely shape in the wrap dress! Thank you though, your to sweet! 





Dukeprincess said:


> I am wearing a cami under my Jeanne today, because I am at work and I just feel it is more professional.  But I'd say so.  But I will wait for *D *to chime in.  Since I have bubbies, but not really big ones.



Not sure about the Jeanne for bigger boobied gals. Maybe it does cover a bit more than my Justin----I remember I had to keep pushing my bra down when I wore my Justin, with the Jeanne it was just a few times. Havn't worn my Julian dresses yet, so not sure about those.





BellaShoes said:


> I am not classified as really big boobies... 36D




   Me either. 38 D.  





megt10 said:


> I usually trust NAP sizing. The thing that I like about it is they do give specific measurements for each size and that usually helps me choose the right size. I hate having to send things back. I am really lazy that way. I am still waiting for my New Julian Banded Wrap Dress in Broken Waves Large Combo that I scored from Bloomies during F&F sale thanks to Masha. Can't wait for it to arrive.



Can not wait to see this Meg!! I love that print and definitly want it!!




Butterfly_77 said:


> congrats, *dbeth*. You're rocking those dresses! I specially love the Simple Winter Garden print. What's the base color? Is it beige-y or rather rose-y? I'm still trying to locate one in 10 but as I'm based outside the US, I need to look out for one on *bay. Cross my fingers!



Thanks Butterfly!   I think it's more beige-y. But the color is definitly a lighter peach to me. It's really pretty.


----------



## dbeth

Butterfly---I'll keep a look out for you in a size 10, Jeanne Simple Winter Garden print! 





Dukeprincess said:


> I am back with my newest acquisitions....(excuse the dirty mirror)
> 
> First up, the Black Trapp dress.  I was told to size way up and so I did and it's too big, but here's a pic anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to *phiphi* for enabling me to buy the Jeanne in this print, and *dbeth* for actually making it possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I've coveted this piece since I first saw it on DVF's website...so when it was marked down at Saks, I had my SA track down one in my size and it was pure
> 
> Spy Ruffle Trench (opened and closed)




WOW, like I said Duke---I love your waist line!! The Jeanne is gorgeous on you. And that Spy Trench Coat-- I love everything about it! You look great in it!  I was wondering if I should have nabbed the size 12 on Saks website, but changed my mind. Kicking myself now! Can't wait to see the pink Trapp on you! I am sure you will rock it well!





BellaShoes said:


> Me today....
> 
> DVF Wrap top
> VS slacks
> Louboutin Hyper Prive
> Miu Miu Matelasse Tote




Bella, can I have your boobies??   You look smoking hot, as usual!! Love that b&w top, so gorgeous. I definitly want something in B&W from DVF---maybe a wrap dress.  Oh, and love your Miu Miu----I am a MJ fan, but the Miu Miu Matelasse Coffer is on my want list!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I think you should get the Spy Trench *D.*   I will say that I bought an 8 because I am typically a 4-6 in coats and I couldn't even lift my arms in the 4 at the store!  So my SA tracked down an 8 for me and it was perfect!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone know which stores have the DvF JEANNE in Simple Gardens or Love Graffiti on sale?  TIA!


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> Me today....
> 
> DVF Wrap top
> VS slacks
> Louboutin Hyper Prive
> Miu Miu Matelasse Tote


 Bella all I can say is WOW you look great! So chic. I love the bag and shoes with the outfit. I have yet to find a pair of Louboutins that fit me correctly. Seeing your shoes makes me want to go out on the hunt again, lol.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much ladies! 

*dbeth*, I am a few months new to Miu Miu and I absolutely love the bags! The Matelasse leather is divine!

*meg*, thank you! The hyper prive and yolanda are great starters... the toe box is not as small/tight as the others. I was wearing the Hyper Prive today.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Bella all I can say is WOW you look great! So chic. I love the bag and shoes with the outfit. I have yet to find a pair of Louboutins that fit me correctly. Seeing your shoes makes me want to go out on the hunt again, lol.







BellaShoes said:


> *meg*, thank you! The hyper prive and yolanda are great starters... the toe box is not as small/tight as the others. I was wearing the Hyper Prive today.




I LOVE Hyper Prive!! I have it in Nude satin. Probably my most comfortable CL shoe, I remember I danced in them for 3 hours straight, and never once did my feet hurt, plus I never got any blisters. The Altadama is also comfortable. 


meg,   I agree, get the hunt started again. :greengrin: Two Hyper Prive recommendations, how can you not?! Haha!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> I LOVE Hyper Prive!! I have it in Nude satin. Probably my most comfortable CL shoe, I remember I danced in them for 3 hours straight, and never once did my feet hurt, plus I never got any blisters. The Altadama is also comfortable.
> 
> 
> *meg,  I agree, get the hunt started again. :greengrin: Two Hyper Prive recommendations, how can you not?! Haha![/*QUOTE]
> 
> *Ok the hunt is* *ON! *Do the Hyper Prive run tts? I know this is the DVF forum but they do seem to be the perfect compliment to any DVF outfit. I have flat feet, skinny heel and wide forefoot. I generally wear a 38.5 or 39. Recommendations?


----------



## CurlyHeadedGurl

Duke, dbeth, bella, meg, phiphi 

You guys look fabulous!!!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Meg.. I have a pretty regular foot, true 8.5 US and my HPs are best in a 39.. My 39.5 are good too just slip a touch in the heel.


----------



## megt10

Thanks Curly, can't talk now on the hunt for new shoes to compliment my new clothes, lol.


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Meg.. I have a pretty regular foot, true 8.5 US and my HPs are best in a 39.. My 39.5 are good too just slip a touch in the heel.


 Thanks Bella, I will look for a 39 then. I am not sure exactly my true size. I generally wear an 8.5 US with heels but since losing weight a lot of my shoes are bigger than they were. Usually in Italian shoes I wear a 39. I can't do a 39.5 I know that I am clumsy enough as it is put me in 5" heels and then a loose shoe and we have makings for a disaster, lol.


----------



## Charmosa

Ok, now I'm really wanting the Jeanne in Simple Garden too!  Is it still available in stores???  I really liked in on phiphi but now that I see it on Duke, I'm on the hunt!  I always decide so late 

How do the wraps run?  I seem to be a fairly standard 12 in other DVF dresses (Jori, Zaina, etc.) so do I stay the same or size up/down?

dbeth - I tried on a wrap once and wasn't crazy about the fit around my chest so haven't really looked much at them but they look great on you!  You've inspired me.


----------



## Enigma78

Anyone in london -there is a fab sample sale happening today and tomorrow
Diane von Furstenberg Showroom,
26 Bruton Street, 2nd Floor
London,
W1J 6QL

Dress mostly £100
Tops £15-£50
Shorts £10


Finally got my Jeanne in Simple Garden too and lots more other goodies

Adding a few pictures of the items i saw


----------



## Enigma78

Would you believe i got this Spy jacket for £15.00


----------



## Enigma78

A few more i saw  

I managed to get the the Samira Biz as well 

Fantastic day for me , managed to get into work an hr late, but as a regular early comer , my boss didnt mind - though i didn't mention i went sale shopping anyway


----------



## Enigma78

Sorry London sale alone today - Tuesday 8.30- 6pm


----------



## Butterfly_77

boah! I'm so envious! Wish I were in London 

Congrats on your goodies - the prices seem to be extremely low! What a bargain. I'm still looking for the Winter Garden in sz. 10....



Enigma78 said:


> Anyone in london -there is a fab sample sale happening today and tomorrow
> Diane von Furstenberg Showroom,
> 26 Bruton Street, 2nd Floor
> London,
> W1J 6QL
> 
> Dress mostly £100
> Tops £15-£50
> Shorts £10
> 
> 
> Finally got my Jeanne in Simple Garden too and lots more other goodies
> 
> Adding a few pictures of the items i saw


----------



## DC-Cutie

Enigma78 - WOWWW!! You picked up some fabulous pieces..  Congratulations...

**taps fingers waiting for the NYC sample sale**


----------



## Enigma78

Didn't believe my eyes at some prices, there was a queue already at 8am, and i had about 15people in front of me - so it wasnt so bad for me

It was a grab what you fancy first then sort out later - i missed the laptop and ipad case as they were in another room  

I reckon the items that were only available in very few peices was slashed a fair bit like the spy ruffle short vest for £15

I think i managed about about 4 items for myself overall and a few others for family and friends, can't snop into my bag now till i get home


----------



## sammix3

Ooh when is the sample sale in nyc? Do they have one in LA too?


----------



## DC-Cutie

sammix3 said:


> Ooh when is the sample sale in nyc? Do they have one in LA too?


 
Hopefully it's in the spring (so coming soon).  *Creighbaby* will let us know (she's in the thick of it when it comes to sample sales!!!)


----------



## megt10

Enigma78 said:


> Didn't believe my eyes at some prices, there was a queue already at 8am, and i had about 15people in front of me - so it wasnt so bad for me
> 
> It was a grab what you fancy first then sort out later - i missed the laptop and ipad case as they were in another room
> 
> I reckon the items that were only available in very few peices was slashed a fair bit like the spy ruffle short vest for £15
> 
> I think i managed about about 4 items for myself overall and a few others for family and friends, can't snop into my bag now till i get home


 Congratulations! I can't wait to see what you got.


----------



## Greentea

Enigama - WOW! Best DVF deal yet!


----------



## phiphi

great scores *enigama*!!!

*charmosa* - duke makes everything look great! the winter garden jeanne looks waaay better on her - i hope you find one though.. it is a great dress!


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> great scores *enigama*!!!
> 
> *charmosa* - duke makes everything look great! the winter garden jeanne looks waaay better on her - i hope you find one though.. it is a great dress!


 

Do NOT believe the lies that *phiphi *speaks.  Seeing it on her made me want it! 

*enigma*, I am like insanely jealous....


----------



## phiphi

^^   

LOL! 

ladies, i need some help - my leron dress arrived and the finishing stitching has come undone at some parts at the bottom of the dress. would the fact that it is silk jersey make it impossible to repair? or is this the kind of thing any seamstress ought to be able to do?


----------



## mashanyc

Sample sale in NYC is always the same time: 2nd week of June and 2nd week in December. DVF never had SS in LA


----------



## mashanyc

phiphi said:


> ^^
> 
> LOL!
> 
> ladies, i need some help - my leron dress arrived and the finishing stitching has come undone at some parts at the bottom of the dress. would the fact that it is silk jersey make it impossible to repair? or is this the kind of thing any seamstress ought to be able to do?


Easy to repair. Where did You find Leron? (I assume striped?). That 1 sold out long time ago. I got mine months ago and some friends asked if I can find it and I couldnt find any in small sizes


----------



## phiphi

hi *masha* - thanks for letting me know it can be easily fixed! yes, it is the striped leron. i got mine from a dvf store in the US but because i am in canada it took a while to get to me thanks to customs. by the time i got it, it was about 3 weeks after i bought the dress. it's now been over a month since the purchase. what size are you looking for?


----------



## mashanyc

I am not looking. i have it. i just knew it sold out a while ago (at bloomies) thats why i asked. my friends ask for my help to find it but they want DEALZ and DVF store isnt dealz. the lowest they had was $240. i am sure there will be some at SS


----------



## phiphi

mashanyc said:


> I am not looking. i have it. i just knew it sold out a while ago (at bloomies) thats why i asked. my friends ask for my help to find it but they want DEALZ and DVF store isnt dealz. the lowest they had was $240. i am sure there will be some at SS


 
ohh! yes, i knew you were looking for your friends, but did not realize that a criteria was dealz too.. we'll keep an eye out for them!


----------



## mashanyc

^ I know. LOL. My friends want to pay 75% off and it wasnt happening with this 1. SS is the only place at this point. DVF stores sent it to outlets and outlets wont discount it further from $240 for months and months. And i checked they have no 2-4 anyway


----------



## creighbaby

DC-Cutie said:


> Hopefully it's in the spring (so coming soon).  *Creighbaby* will let us know (she's in the thick of it when it comes to sample sales!!!)



It pains me to no end to write this, but I might be out of the country for the June sale. I haven't missed a sale in seven years and I am a bit stressed that I might have to miss this one.

I will keep you all updated on the sale dates. Keep an eye out on Gilt City because they sold $5 early-access tickets to last June's June.


----------



## windy55

mashanyc said:


> ^ I know. LOL. My friends want to pay 75% off and it wasnt happening with this 1. SS is the only place at this point. DVF stores sent it to outlets and outlets wont discount it further from $240 for months and months. And i checked they have no 2-4 anyway


 
I couldn't find this dress which led me to the Row Stripe.  Please PM me if anyone sees this in an 8 or 10.  Or point me in the right direction.  

How does this one fit?  I'm a 10 in wraps and an 8 in most others - 6 some, 10 some.  

Thanks!


----------



## mashanyc

windy55 said:


> I couldn't find this dress which led me to the Row Stripe.  Please PM me if anyone sees this in an 8 or 10.  Or point me in the right direction.
> 
> How does this one fit?  I'm a 10 in wraps and an 8 in most others - 6 some, 10 some.
> 
> Thanks!


Leron is at the outlets for $240 plus tax. they do Charge sents. i think shipping is $10? Not sure. Call them. Woodbury Commons DVF outlet girls are very helpful. If they dont have it they will look it up on their system for you and see which outlet has your size. I took my regular DVf size in it. if you are 10 in wraps i would go with that or 8. hth


----------



## sammix3

*sigh I wish I can go to new York for the sample sale!

On another note, my jeanne in brambles came today, no modeling pics til tomorrow


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone know if the Tiponi blouse is around anywhere?  On sale?


----------



## windy55

mashanyc said:


> Leron is at the outlets for $240 plus tax. they do Charge sents. i think shipping is $10? Not sure. Call them. Woodbury Commons DVF outlet girls are very helpful. If they dont have it they will look it up on their system for you and see which outlet has your size. I took my regular DVf size in it. if you are 10 in wraps i would go with that or 8. hth


 

Thanks so much, but no luck.  Apparently sold out at the outlets as well.  The search continues...


----------



## mashanyc

^ well its Ebay only then.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Not sure what size you are, but here is a 14 in the Leron

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIANE-von-FURST...6639?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item5d2e43148f

And a 12 in the Tiponi blouse   I need a 4.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-von-Furst...?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item230fce4d48

Row Dress in size 2
http://cgi.ebay.com/DVF-Row-Stripe-...8319?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2eb480d7af


----------



## Charmosa

You both look smashing in the dress!!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Do NOT believe the lies that *phiphi *speaks.  Seeing it on her made me want it!
> 
> *enigma*, I am like insanely jealous....


----------



## dbeth

Enigma---You got some killer deals!! Can't wait for modeling pics!!




megt10 said:


> dbeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Hyper Prive!! I have it in Nude satin. Probably my most comfortable CL shoe, I remember I danced in them for 3 hours straight, and never once did my feet hurt, plus I never got any blisters. The Altadama is also comfortable.
> 
> 
> *meg,  I agree, get the hunt started again. :greengrin: Two Hyper Prive recommendations, how can you not?! Haha![/*QUOTE]
> 
> *Ok the hunt is* *ON! *Do the Hyper Prive run tts? I know this is the DVF forum but they do seem to be the perfect compliment to any DVF outfit. I have flat feet, skinny heel and wide forefoot. I generally wear a 38.5 or 39. Recommendations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a US 9.5 (sometimes a 10 depending on brand) and in the Hyper Prive I am a 40. No heel slippage, fits perfectly.  I have heard the patent may run a bit small, so maybe size up 1/2 size.  (not 100% sure though)
> 
> CL ladies---thoughts on patent??  Also didn't CL change his sizing to more of a standard US (running true to size instead of small) starting in 2010?? All my CL's are from 2009 or before. For example: Would I be a 39.5 in Hyper Prive instead of a 40??
> 
> Meg---make sure you get clarification on this.........not a big deal if you are purchasing from a store since you can exchange sizes. But on Ebay, as you know, most items are non-returnable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CurlyHeadedGurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Duke, dbeth, bella, meg, phiphi
> 
> You guys look fabulous!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Curly!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charmosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now I'm really wanting the Jeanne in Simple Garden too!  Is it still available in stores???  I really liked in on phiphi but now that I see it on Duke, I'm on the hunt!  I always decide so late
> 
> How do the wraps run?  I seem to be a fairly standard 12 in other DVF dresses (Jori, Zaina, etc.) so do I stay the same or size up/down?
> 
> dbeth - I tried on a wrap once and wasn't crazy about the fit around my chest so haven't really looked much at them but they look great on you!  You've inspired me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You!  I was hesitant too---but I really wrap that first inside tie pretty tight. That helps keep me from gapping open too much. I also recently bought Cami Secret to help cover the cleavage in case I am wearing my wrap dresses to a more 'conservative' place.
> 
> I think if you are large chested like me, you might want to go with the 14 in wrap dresses. The size 12 is pretty tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammix3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh I wish I can go to new York for the sample sale!
> 
> On another note, my jeanne in brambles came today, no modeling pics til tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Brambles print! It's so pretty! Can't wait for modeling pics!
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

Thanks D and Bella, 



megt10 said:


> *I am a US 9.5 (sometimes a 10 depending on brand) and in the Hyper Prive I am a 40. No heel slippage, fits perfectly. I have heard the patent may run a bit small, so maybe size up 1/2 size. (not 100% sure though)*
> 
> *CL ladies---thoughts on patent?? Also didn't CL change his sizing to more of a standard US (running true to size instead of small) starting in 2010?? All my CL's are from 2009 or before. For example: Would I be a 39.5 in Hyper Prive instead of a 40??*
> 
> *Meg---make sure you get clarification on this.........not a big deal if you are purchasing from a store since you can exchange sizes. But on Ebay, as you know, most items are non-returnable. *
> 
> I am still on the hunt for the Hyper Prive. I shy away from patent leather. I think it is gorgeous but I always get blisters. I appreciate everyones advice. I think that I would buy them from a store just to make sure that they are returnable. I will have you know though that I pulled the trigger on my first pair of CL just now. I had been eyeing them since they arrived on NAP. This is what I got. Denis 85 cutout leather sandals. It was even shown paired with a DVF dress. I hope they work I think they are gorgeous and they heel height is very doable and usually my biggest problem with heels is that they pinch my toes since these are open they just might work.


----------



## LovesYSL

Does anyone know when the NYC DVF sample sale is going to be?


----------



## Enigma78

Got home from work so late yesterday and i was just too tired to sort the items out, hopefully i will have some modelling pictures over the weekend

Does the sample sale occur more than once a year?


----------



## mashanyc

LovesYSL said:


> Does anyone know when the NYC DVF sample sale is going to be?


  NYC Sample Sale is always the same time: 2nd week of June and 2nd week of December. HTH


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'm channeling *DukePrincess* this morning wearing the Lunelle top today and going out on the town in Laura last night (It was a head-turner)....


----------



## Greentea

^ ahh, I adore the Laura!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm channeling *DukePrincess* this morning wearing the Lunelle top today and going out on the town in Laura last night (It was a head-turner)....


 
*DC *"you be killin em"


----------



## windy55

Dukeprincess said:


> Not sure what size you are, but here is a 14 in the Leron
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DIANE-von-FURST...6639?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item5d2e43148f
> 
> Thanks for the assist!  I will be on the hunt for an 8 or 10.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I highly recommend the Trapp dress in Cherry!  I got mine yesterday and went a size up and it is GORGEOUS!   Pics forthcoming...


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I highly recommend the Trapp dress in Cherry! I got mine yesterday and went a size up and it is GORGEOUS!  Pics forthcoming...


 Oh, can't wait to see!!!


----------



## Charmosa

Can anyone send me sku's from saks or bloomies for the Jeanne in simple winter?  I'll call and see if any are still available.

Thanks!


----------



## mashanyc

DVF SKU# are the same for all the stores. different sizes have different sku# but they can look up different size once you have the SKU#. PMed you SKU#


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> I am still on the hunt for the Hyper Prive. I shy away from patent leather. I think it is gorgeous but I always get blisters. I appreciate everyones advice. I think that I would buy them from a store just to make sure that they are returnable. I will have you know though that I pulled the trigger on my first pair of CL just now. I had been eyeing them since they arrived on NAP. This is what I got. Denis 85 cutout leather sandals. It was even shown paired with a DVF dress. I hope they work I think they are gorgeous and they heel height is very doable and usually my biggest problem with heels is that they pinch my toes since these are open they just might work.




Very nice meg!!! Can't wait to see them on you! 





mashanyc said:


> DVF SKU# are the same for all the stores. different sizes have different sku# but they can look up different size once you have the SKU#. PMed you SKU#



You are always so helpful masha!!!


----------



## LovesYSL

mashanyc said:


> NYC Sample Sale is always the same time: 2nd week of June and 2nd week of December. HTH



Thank you!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Very nice meg!!! Can't wait to see them on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are always so helpful masha!!!


 Thanks dbeth. I can't wait for them to arrive. I am hoping they fit and to pair them with my new Taleen dress that I got from Rue last month. I don't think that I posted a picture either. I really like it. I can wear it without a bra and you can't tell because of the ruffle placement. It was pictured without a belt but I like better with a belt otherwise it is a bit voluminous. The belt is also DVF purchased at the same time as everything else.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^I love your shoes?  Brand?  

I like the dress belted too!


----------



## LovesYSL

That dress is stunning on you! ^^^^


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^I love your shoes? Brand?
> 
> I like the dress belted too!


 
The shoes are Bruno Magli 'Amone' Platform Sandal. They are 50% off at Nordstrom really comfortable too.


----------



## megt10

LovesYSL said:


> That dress is stunning on you! ^^^^


 Thanks I really think that I will get a lot of use out of it this summer. It is a warm summer day and top down on the car kinda dress.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Duke scurries to Nordstrom....:ninja:


----------



## LovesYSL

megt10 said:


> Thanks I really think that I will get a lot of use out of it this summer. It is a warm summer day and top down on the car kinda dress.



Definitely! I think it would even look great with a fab pair of flat gladiators or thong sandals. Such a versatile dress!


----------



## mashanyc

megt10 said:


> The shoes are Bruno Magli 'Amone' Platform Sandal. They are 50% off at Nordstrom really comfortable too.


Love! How do they run size wise?


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> Love! How do they run size wise?


 I find them to be tts.


----------



## megt10

LovesYSL said:


> Definitely! I think it would even look great with a fab pair of flat gladiators or thong sandals. Such a versatile dress!


 I plan on wearing my gray flat gladiators with them for a casual day shopping at Cabazon outlet.


----------



## mashanyc

megt10 said:


> I find them to be tts.


TY. TTS like US or EUR?


----------



## megt10

Eur.


----------



## mashanyc

^ty. these are So me. all my summer shoes are pretty much the same: suede in this color. either platform heels or wedges.


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> ^ty. these are So me. all my summer shoes are pretty much the same: suede in this color. either platform heels or wedges.


 Your welcome. I don't usually wear 5 in. heels but these are super comfortable and they feel secure on my feet when I am walking. Did you end up getting them?


----------



## phiphi

*meg* - you look amazing! love the dress and how you belted it!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> *meg* - you look amazing! love the dress and how you belted it!


 Thanks phiphi you are very kind.


----------



## mashanyc

megt10 said:


> Your welcome. I don't usually wear 5 in. heels but these are super comfortable and they feel secure on my feet when I am walking. Did you end up getting them?


Yes. Just got few minutes to call CS. i have some long expired Nordstrom notes. We dont have the store here in NYC and I dont really find stuff I want on their website usually so i never get a chance to use these. CS rep took notes #s and told me they will mail me new notes and I can call CS back and apply them to these sandals (i put on my credit card now). So they should be practically free. Yay!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *masha!*


----------



## mashanyc

^ Thanks. its kinda like free shoes because i pretty much gave up on using these notes.


----------



## soholaleni

If anyone is still looking for the Syrahni in stripe maze bandana, it is now on Bluefly in sizes 2, 4, 8, and 10 for $168.


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> Yes. Just got few minutes to call CS. i have some long expired Nordstrom notes. We dont have the store here in NYC and I dont really find stuff I want on their website usually so i never get a chance to use these. CS rep took notes #s and told me they will mail me new notes and I can call CS back and apply them to these sandals (i put on my credit card now). So they should be practically free. Yay!


 Wow, that is great. Nothing like FREE SHOES! Congratulations. I would save so much $ if there were no Nordsrtoms here. I love Bloomies too but the closest one is 25 miles away and with So Cal traffic it can take up to 2 hours to get home. So I don't get there as often.


----------



## BellaShoes

megt10 said:


> Thanks D and Bella,
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am a US 9.5 (sometimes a 10 depending on brand) and in the Hyper Prive I am a 40. No heel slippage, fits perfectly. I have heard the patent may run a bit small, so maybe size up 1/2 size. (not 100% sure though)*
> 
> *CL ladies---thoughts on patent?? Also didn't CL change his sizing to more of a standard US (running true to size instead of small) starting in 2010?? All my CL's are from 2009 or before. For example: Would I be a 39.5 in Hyper Prive instead of a 40??*
> 
> *Meg---make sure you get clarification on this.........not a big deal if you are purchasing from a store since you can exchange sizes. But on Ebay, as you know, most items are non-returnable. *
> 
> I am still on the hunt for the Hyper Prive. I shy away from patent leather. I think it is gorgeous but I always get blisters. I appreciate everyones advice. I think that I would buy them from a store just to make sure that they are returnable. I will have you know though that I pulled the trigger on my first pair of CL just now. I had been eyeing them since they arrived on NAP. This is what I got. Denis 85 cutout leather sandals. It was even shown paired with a DVF dress. I hope they work I think they are gorgeous and they heel height is very doable and usually my biggest problem with heels is that they pinch my toes since these are open they just might work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! Meg, there is the most FABULOUS pair of HP's in Lucido python Size 40 on Bonanzle right now... $750 OBO and a wonderful seller GOOOOO!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ntntgo...CIDO_SZ_40_HTF
Click to expand...


----------



## dallas

BellaShoes said:


> Wearing a DVF Wrap top today....
> Paired with VS Slacks and Louboutin Black Kid Hyper Prives.



This top is gorgy, I love it. Can you please tell me the name of the print?


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you!!!

I have no idea! I bought it years ago.. perhaps someone else knows?


----------



## BellaShoes

Potential steal! Be my wrap top twin! Size 6 currently $33 with 4hrs to go!

http://cgi.ebay.com/DIANE-von-FURST...Shirts_Tops&hash=item19c49b1d3f#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Dukeprincess

As promised (to *meg*) here is my Trapp dress in Cherry...(note I have no Spanx on and was lazy and didn't take off my shirt underneath, so excuse the lumps)


----------



## Dukeprincess

dallas said:


> This top is gorgy, I love it. Can you please tell me the name of the print?





BellaShoes said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> I have no idea! I bought it years ago.. perhaps someone else knows?



It is the Dahlia Garden print.


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks Duke!

Duke, fabulous!!!! I tried that very dress on at Saks in BH with Dezy last week... didn't do anything for me!


----------



## dallas

Thank you,* Duke*.


----------



## Dukeprincess

No problem, *bella and dallas!* 

What didn't you like about it, *bella?*  For some reason, I love this color much better than the black.


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks D and Bella,
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! Meg, there is the most FABULOUS pair of HP's in Lucido python Size 40 on Bonanzle right now... $750 OBO and a wonderful seller GOOOOO!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ntntgo...CIDO_SZ_40_HTF
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting an error message. I can't find them but I think that a 40 would be too big. I generally wear a 39 in Eur sizing. I am an 8 or 8.5 US.
Click to expand...


----------



## BellaShoes

I thought the color was fabulous but I was too..... bumpy


----------



## BellaShoes

megt10 said:


> BellaShoes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting an error message. I can't find them but I think that a 40 would be too big. I generally wear a 39 in Eur sizing. I am an 8 or 8.5 US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn, yep, too big.... here they are for drooling purposes...
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ntntgo/items/CHRISTIAN_LOUBOUTIN_BL_HP_PYTHON_LUCIDO_SZ_40_HTF
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks D and Bella,
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! Meg, there is the most FABULOUS pair of HP's in Lucido python Size 40 on Bonanzle right now... $750 OBO and a wonderful seller GOOOOO!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ntntgo...CIDO_SZ_40_HTF
> 
> 
> 
> Ok found them and they are gorgeous. They would be too big though. I don't think I will purchase any shoes that can't be returned until I know what works for me and what doesn't. It's too bad though such beautiful shoes. It is hard to find Python here since it is illegal to import it to California. Some stores do disregard it and just pay the fine when caught. I was in Chloe at SCP and they had a gorgeous python bag. I asked the SA about it and she said that she was supposed to say that it was water-snake, lol. Mind you the tag clearly stated that it was python.
Click to expand...


----------



## mashanyc

dallas said:


> This top is gorgy, I love it. Can you please tell me the name of the print?


Zebra Natural


----------



## mashanyc

Dukeprincess said:


> It is the Dahlia Garden print.


Dahlia Garden. comes in 2 colors


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Thanks dbeth. I can't wait for them to arrive. I am hoping they fit and to pair them with my new Taleen dress that I got from Rue last month. I don't think that I posted a picture either. I really like it. I can wear it without a bra and you can't tell because of the ruffle placement. It was pictured without a belt but I like better with a belt otherwise it is a bit voluminous. The belt is also DVF purchased at the same time as everything else.



LOVE the dress belted!!! You look great meg!!! The dress definitly fits you well!!


----------



## dbeth

BellaShoes said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks D and Bella,
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!! Meg, there is the most FABULOUS pair of HP's in Lucido python Size 40 on Bonanzle right now... $750 OBO and a wonderful seller GOOOOO!
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/booths/ntntgo...CIDO_SZ_40_HTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg----those are gorgeous!!! Meg---you have to get them!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dukeprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> As promised (to *meg*) here is my Trapp dress in Cherry...(note I have no Spanx on and was lazy and didn't take off my shirt underneath, so excuse the lumps)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hot Duke!!!   I like this color much better than the black.
Click to expand...


----------



## dbeth

Oh---never mind. Just saw your post that they are to big. Hmm...........they are MY size though. Gaaah! I wish I had the extra money!!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> As promised (to *meg*) here is my Trapp dress in Cherry...(note I have no Spanx on and was lazy and didn't take off my shirt underneath, so excuse the lumps)


 Seriously? Lumps? You look fabulous Duke! I love that dress on you. I have been eyeing it since it came out in the green. How does it run?


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> LOVE the dress belted!!! You look great meg!!! The dress definitly fits you well!!


 Thanks Dbeth. It was one of my better rue purchases. It is made for the small chested gal, lol. I tried it on at first with a strapless (false advertising bra ) and I looked like I had a shelf on my chest.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Oh---never mind. Just saw your post that they are to big. Hmm...........they are MY size though. Gaaah! I wish I had the extra money!!


 
They are gorgeous. You know if you can't get these there will be something even better just around the corner.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Thanks Dbeth. It was one of my better rue purchases. It is made for the small chested gal, lol. I tried it on at first with a strapless (false advertising bra ) and I looked like I had a shelf on my chest.


----------



## Greentea

Meg and Duke - hot!
I love that new Dahlia print, too.


----------



## mashanyc

^its at least 3 years old


----------



## Dukeprincess

BellaShoes said:


> I thought the color was fabulous but I was too..... bumpy


 
Umm do you see my thighs?  And I had the nerve to post without a Spanx! 




megt10 said:


> Seriously? Lumps? You look fabulous Duke! I love that dress on you. I have been eyeing it since it came out in the green. How does it run?


 
I'd go one size up unless you want it skin tight.  And you are WAY too kind to me.   No lumps, pssst!


Thanks *D!  *I prefer the Cherry to the black as well!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

mashanyc said:


> Dahlia Garden. comes in 2 colors


 
oh I love this print! Hi girls, I've been staying away to resist temptation, but I love all the new goodies


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Umm do you see my thighs? And I had the nerve to post without a Spanx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd go one size up unless you want it skin tight. And you are WAY too kind to me.  No lumps, pssst!
> 
> 
> Thanks, I am going to check it out. I am never sure what going up one size for DVF means though, lol. I have dresses ranging from 0 to 6. Most are a 2 or a 4 so does that mean I should get a 6?


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> oh I love this print! Hi girls, I've been staying away to resist temptation, but I love all the new goodies


 You are soooo Smart, lol.


----------



## Dukeprincess

What do you wear in wraps, *meg?* I am usually a 8, so when I size up, it means to a 10.  The 12 was enormous on me.

Although I too have dresses from 6-12 in my closet as well.  Craziness.  And then tops from a 0 to 8.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh, I am wearing the Dugan today for the first time at work!  (with DVF pants too!)


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> What do you wear in wraps, *meg?* I am usually a 8, so when I size up, it means to a 10. The 12 was enormous on me.
> 
> Although I too have dresses from 6-12 in my closet as well. Craziness. And then tops from a 0 to 8.


 I generally wear a 4 in wraps and a 2 in sheath dresses.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh, I am wearing the Dugan today for the first time at work! (with DVF pants too!)


 Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *meg!* I'd say try the 4.


----------



## Enigma78

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh, I am wearing the Dugan today for the first time at work! (with DVF pants too!)


 
You look great Duke


----------



## Dukeprincess

Enigma78 said:


> You look great Duke


 
Thank you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DVF Spring Sale- 20% off sale items enter SPRING20


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> DVF Spring Sale- 20% off sale items enter SPRING20


  I need to step away from the computer, lol. Still guess it won't hurt to look.


----------



## megt10

Finally my New Julian Banded Wrap Dress in Broken Waves Large Combo from Bloomingdales. I love it. It is a tad big but better that than small.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*duke- *i love your outfit! 

*meg- *fabulous! I have been looking at this dress for awhile, love the print!


----------



## phiphi

*duke* - i swear.. you. dugan. miss. boxe. 

*meg* - that's such a great dress! love your smile! it makes me smile too!


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *duke- *i love your outfit!
> 
> *meg- *fabulous! I have been looking at this dress for awhile, love the print!


 Thanks dezy, I love the print on this dress. It kinda reminded me of a dress by Versace from the 80's.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hahahaha, I know you have some stripes that you are withholding too, Miss *P*. :ninja:

*Meg:* That dress is perfect on you.  LOVE.  


Thank you *dezy!*


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> *duke* - i swear.. you. dugan. miss. boxe.
> 
> *meg* - that's such a great dress! love your smile! it makes me smile too!


 Thanks phiphi, glad I could make you smile!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Hahahaha, I know you have some stripes that you are withholding too, Miss *P*. :ninja:
> 
> *Meg:* That dress is perfect on you. LOVE.
> 
> Thanks *Duke* I have learned 1 thing and that is if I see a print I really, really love I will not wait hoping that it will go on sale. I almost missed the boat on this one. Thanks *Masha* for finding it for me and putting it on hold.


----------



## dbeth

Duke---Love that top, it's so flowy!




megt10 said:


> I need to step away from the computer, lol. Still guess it won't hurt to look.




Hahahha!  I always say 'it won't hurt to look'!! 



megt10 said:


> Finally my New Julian Banded Wrap Dress in Broken Waves Large Combo from Bloomingdales. I love it. It is a tad big but better that than small.




LOVE it Meg!! You look great---nice waistline!! I like to see actual prints on real people, not just the model, so this was helpful. I MUST have this print!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I agree, *Meg.*  I did the same with my Julian Bis in Deco Butterfly.  I HAD to have that dress so I bit the bullet and got it.  I still  it.  Might pull that out and wear it next week! 

Thanks *D!* My coworkers seem to like my outfit too, I've gotten lots of compliments!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Hi ladies, does anyone know if the Jeanne in "love is life" graffiti is available anywhere besides Saks?


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I agree, *Meg.* I did the same with my Julian Bis in Deco Butterfly. I HAD to have that dress so I bit the bullet and got it. I still  it. Might pull that out and wear it next week!
> 
> *Thanks D! My coworkers seem to like my outfit too, I've gotten lots of compliments![/*QUOTE]
> Of course you have gotten lots of compliments you look awesome!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Duke---Love that top, it's so flowy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahha! I always say 'it won't hurt to look'!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE it Meg!! You look great---nice waistline!! I like to see actual prints on real people, not just the model, so this was helpful. I MUST have this print!


 Thanks Dbeth, I agree it really does help seeing mod pics of real people not airbrushed and pinned models. I love this print it just makes me happy. Hunt it down


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - 1st - thanks for the text on the top...  I ordered it, so we'll see how sizing works out.  2nd - you look fab in the dress and your outfit today - perfect for this beautiful weather!
*Meg* - love all of your new purchases.  You look really nice...


----------



## DC-Cutie

I saw this top (long sleeve on the model) today in Large at NM in Chevy Chase for $70:
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3FNo%3D0%26N%3D186%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt

and this Garnier in size 8 for $108
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?categoryId=cat20014&productId=D2103023G10


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous Meg!

Love the dugan Duke!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww thanks *meg, DC and bella!* 

And I agree, *meg* sells that dress better than the model. 

As far as the Jeanne, that was Fall-Winter, so maybe eBay?


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> Gorgeous Meg!
> 
> Love the dugan Duke!


 Thanks *DC*, *Bella* and *Duke *You are all so very kind.


----------



## Butterfly_77

what size do you need? I've seen a couple on *bay the last months/weeks.

I have this one and it's very pretty. Cross my fingers!



foxycleopatra said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know if the Jeanne in "love is life" graffiti is available anywhere besides Saks?
> 
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/755/7975/0475579751354/0475579751354R_276x368.jpg


----------



## poupee

I love DVF but a lot of the dresses I see and love wouldn't really do me justice (I'm 6ft) so I just stick to her accessories and shop dresses for my mom. You ladies look lovely!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I found this from a blogger cleaning out her closet.  Looks much better on me 

DVF Huahine Safari Dress for $45


----------



## icecreamom

^ Jeez... You always find the best deals!


----------



## Enigma78

Finally managed to take a few modelling picture, please don't mind the messy room, just getting in after a long day and longer week, glad its friday

Dresses were £100 from the London sample sale and the spy ruffle was £15

Am not sure about the Bec (1st pic) and Canaielle 4th picture, will decide on those later whether to keep or pass.

Bec
Samari Bis
Spy ruffle
Canaielle
Jeanne Simple Winter Garden


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Enigma* - WOW!!!!!  you got some good stuff - yes, I'm jealous 

Duke - look at this stylish way of dressing up Naro dress...  I love a navy blazer and I really like my Naro so....
http://swankheights.blogspot.com/2011/03/afternoon-at-ogden.html


----------



## Charmosa

Wow Enignma, What a score!!!  Congratulations!

I'm so jealous though, the Bec has been on my wishlist for months and I want the Jeanne Simple Garden as well.  They don't even have my size in the Bec on ebay anymore.    I'm assuming the sale is over and we probably couldn't access it anyways??

Everything looks great on you!



Enigma78 said:


> Finally managed to take a few modelling picture, please don't mind the messy room, just getting in after a long day and longer week, glad its friday
> 
> Dresses were £100 from the London sample sale and the spy ruffle was £15
> 
> Am not sure about the Bec (1st pic) and Canaielle 4th picture, will decide on those later whether to keep or pass.
> 
> Bec
> Samari Bis
> Spy ruffle
> Canaielle
> Jeanne Simple Winter Garden


----------



## megt10

Enigma78 said:


> Finally managed to take a few modelling picture, please don't mind the messy room, just getting in after a long day and longer week, glad its friday
> 
> Dresses were £100 from the London sample sale and the spy ruffle was £15
> 
> Am not sure about the Bec (1st pic) and Canaielle 4th picture, will decide on those later whether to keep or pass.
> 
> Bec
> Samari Bis
> Spy ruffle
> Canaielle
> Jeanne Simple Winter Garden


 Congratulations Enigma, that is quite a haul. Everything looks so good on you. I am especially loving the Simple Winter Garden.


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> I found this from a blogger cleaning out her closet. Looks much better on me
> 
> DVF Huahine Safari Dress for $45


 Wow, that is really cute DC and such a bargain. I can't wait to see it on you!


----------



## Enigma78

Thanks all


----------



## megt10

Does anyone have or know how the Imana Sundial Silk Dress runs? I am eyeing it on ebay but am not sure of sizing. There is 1 size 2 and a bunch of size 6. I love the style of this dress but am worried the 6 will be too big and the 2 tight across the back. Thoughts?
http://cgi.ebay.com/DVF-Diane-Von-F...4560?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item56436eae80


----------



## mashanyc

I am going to the gym now. I'll pm You in a couple of hours with measurements for size 2 or 4 (I dont remember what i have).  but I know I have it. Somewhere in my closet. LOL. IMO you'll be OK in 2. do NOT get 6. ETA. I really like this style. It reminds me of my Issa plunge style dresses (which i also collect and have in all possible colors and prints). Not a typical DVF dress


----------



## soholaleni

The lilo striped vest is on DVF.com for $166 with code SPRING20!! Only left in size small for those interested!!


----------



## Greentea

DC-Cutie said:


> I found this from a blogger cleaning out her closet.  Looks much better on me
> 
> DVF Huahine Safari Dress for $45



Man, this is so cute!! Great deal again!


----------



## Greentea

DC-Cutie said:


> *Enigma* - WOW!!!!!  you got some good stuff - yes, I'm jealous
> 
> Duke - look at this stylish way of dressing up Naro dress...  I love a navy blazer and I really like my Naro so....
> http://swankheights.blogspot.com/2011/03/afternoon-at-ogden.html



This is pure genius-chic. The slight masculine edge of the blazer really takes this up a notch. Love, love love.


----------



## Greentea

Okay ladies, I'm really bummed.
I've had the teal version of this Thale blouse for about a 1.5 years (bought it at DVF in Los Angeles in September of 2009.)
http://compare.ebay.com/like/320682...f9710d1&itemid=320682411761&ff4=263602_309572
I've only worn this blouse less than 4 times and after the second time, the seems ripped under the arms and my tailor was able to fix it. I haven't worn it again since the repair and tried to put it on last night to go out. While simply tucking it in to my jeans, it ripped AGAIN in two places near the bottom. In the pic, you can see the shirred silk ribbon effect of this blouse, well, it's so so delicate, that it tears and pulls away from the main body of the blouse too easily. 
I know this is a design flaw and I'm totally over this blouse. 
Do you think DVF on Melrose would consider taking it back (even for store credit) even though it's been almost 2 years and I have no receipt? 
What would you do? This was my first DVF piece! My DH took me there as part of an anniversary gift and purchased it for me at full price.


----------



## surlygirl

so sorry, *Greentea*. I loved that blouse when it came out & did hear that it was very fragile. I have a few other DVF blouses that are similarly delicate. It would hurt to give the store a call and see what they say. Good luck, it's such a pretty blouse.

question for you all ... will the DVF stores honor the online price + sale code?


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> I am going to the gym now. I'll pm You in a couple of hours with measurements for size 2 or 4 (I dont remember what i have). but I know I have it. Somewhere in my closet. LOL. IMO you'll be OK in 2. do NOT get 6. ETA. I really like this style. It reminds me of my Issa plunge style dresses (which i also collect and have in all possible colors and prints). Not a typical DVF dress


 Thanks Masha. I have a feeling that the 6 would be too big but not sure about the 2 fitting across the back.


----------



## foxycleopatra

To the ladies here who already have the JEANNE in Simple GARDEN large print -- how does that style run sizing-wise?  Does it run pretty much like the other Jeanne's?....or bigger?....smaller?  TIA!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Okay ladies, I'm really bummed.
> I've had the teal version of this Thale blouse for about a 1.5 years (bought it at DVF in Los Angeles in September of 2009.)
> http://compare.ebay.com/like/320682...f9710d1&itemid=320682411761&ff4=263602_309572
> I've only worn this blouse less than 4 times and after the second time, the seems ripped under the arms and my tailor was able to fix it. I haven't worn it again since the repair and tried to put it on last night to go out. While simply tucking it in to my jeans, it ripped AGAIN in two places near the bottom. In the pic, you can see the shirred silk ribbon effect of this blouse, well, it's so so delicate, that it tears and pulls away from the main body of the blouse too easily.
> I know this is a design flaw and I'm totally over this blouse.
> Do you think DVF on Melrose would consider taking it back (even for store credit) even though it's been almost 2 years and I have no receipt?
> What would you do? This was my first DVF piece! My DH took me there as part of an anniversary gift and purchased it for me at full price.


 Oh Greentea I am sorry. I would give the store a call and explain the situation and see what they say. It doesn't hurt to ask that's for sure.


----------



## Greentea

^ yup, going to call as soon as I get a minute. I wish I could go in the store but it's more than 2 hours away.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> ^ yup, going to call as soon as I get a minute. I wish I could go in the store but it's more than 2 hours away.


 I am glad that you are going to call. I will be interested in hearing what they have to say. That is on reason that I am really devoted to Nordstrom. I know if I have any problem they will take care of it. It will be interesting to see what the customer service is like at DVF.


----------



## sammix3

Happy Sunday ladies! I went shopping and got some new pieces yesterday. Enjoy the eye candy!


----------



## sammix3




----------



## sammix3




----------



## catcat

sammix3 said:


>




Love this one what is the name of the print/style ???


----------



## Enigma78

sammix3 said:


>



Thats very cute


----------



## Enigma78

foxycleopatra said:


> To the ladies here who already have the JEANNE in Simple GARDEN large print -- how does that style run sizing-wise?  Does it run pretty much like the other Jeanne's?....or bigger?....smaller?  TIA!
> 
> cusp.images.createthesoftware.com/prodthumb/320/400/94f321c1-8940-4237-a024-05b8ab793e5d.jpg



For me i had to go a size up for this


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


>


 Gorgeous Sammi, can't wait to see them on you!


----------



## sammix3

Thanks everyone! The dress style is called reina l/s, the print is called fans black. I'll be wearing this on Tuesday as my birthday outfit. Will definitely post modeling pics!


----------



## sammix3

Oops forgot to mention, its exclusively at saks.


----------



## soholaleni

Does anyone here own the Maidey dress that comes in black, grey or camel? If so, how does it fit? Also, I noticed its 80% wool...is it pretty heavy and really only good for winter?? Thanks in advance 

http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2205203T10


----------



## mashanyc

soholaleni said:


> Does anyone here own the Maidey dress that comes in black, grey or camel? If so, how does it fit? Also, I noticed its 80% wool...is it pretty heavy and really only good for winter?? Thanks in advance
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=D2205203T10


Yes, the fabric is pretty thick on this 1. it runs the same as Marciela, Victorio and Doncianni. same type of fabric too. I think it just depends on your body type. i size up in wrap style to get some boob coverage, but i have very narrow hips and flat tummy so i always get the smallest size in non wrap stretchy styles. hth


----------



## Justlooking4

foxycleopatra said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know if the Jeanne in "love is life" graffiti is available anywhere besides Saks?
> 
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/755/7975/0475579751354/0475579751354R_276x368.jpg



I just saw this dress on ebay. Good luck


----------



## Justlooking4

Has anyone had trouble getting in contact with customer service at the DVF website? I'm a little worried, because I placed an order last week and it shows my Visa has two pending charges from DVF for the same order. I have tried calling and emailing their cs, but no one answers the phone.


----------



## soholaleni

mashanyc said:


> Yes, the fabric is pretty thick on this 1. it runs the same as Marciela, Victorio and Doncianni. same type of fabric too. I think it just depends on your body type. i size up in wrap style to get some boob coverage, but i have very narrow hips and flat tummy so i always get the smallest size in non wrap stretchy styles. hth



Thanks!!


----------



## sammix3

My new cahill top in currant,  exclusive at saks.


----------



## phiphi

*foxy* - i sized down in the jeanne simple garden print (0) because that was the last one in the store and it actually fit fine. generally, my true to DVF size for wraps are 2-4. i'm a 4 in her fitted dresses. hth!!

*sammi* - great haul! love the currant colour.


----------



## Dukeprincess

surlygirl said:


> so sorry, *Greentea*. I loved that blouse when it came out & did hear that it was very fragile. I have a few other DVF blouses that are similarly delicate. It would hurt to give the store a call and see what they say. Good luck, it's such a pretty blouse.
> 
> question for you all ... will the DVF stores honor the online price + sale code?


 
No, that is exclusively for the website.  Why do I know?  Because I already called and asked. 

Wow, amazing new pieces *Sammi! *


----------



## Dukeprincess

Justlooking4 said:


> Has anyone had trouble getting in contact with customer service at the DVF website? I'm a little worried, because I placed an order last week and it shows my Visa has two pending charges from DVF for the same order. I have tried calling and emailing their cs, but no one answers the phone.


 
Email them.  Same thing has happened to me before.  They are way more responsive via email.


----------



## sammix3

Thanks ladies! More eye candy to come for the rest of the week


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone want to be my Dugan blouse twin?  

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-dugan-top/3132544?origin=category&resultback=368


----------



## surlygirl

Dukeprincess said:


> No, that is exclusively for the website. Why do I know? Because I already called and asked.


 
lol. thanks, *Duke*! everything I want has been sold out for a while online.



Dukeprincess said:


> Anyone want to be my Dugan blouse twin?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-dugan-top/3132544?origin=category&resultback=368


 
I really did want to be your blouse twin, but someone snagged it as I was checking out.   ... I'll keep looking! Hopefully it was someone here!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

hello ladies

my brother is flying to NYC over the easter weekend and will do a trip to the woodbury common outlet. He asked what I like him to bring back  What's the chance to find a nice DVF wrap in her outlet store in size 8 or 10? What season is currently sold in her outlet stores? Should I ask him to try or will be be lost?


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^ I went to the DvF Woodbury outlet a couple of weeks ago and recall that they had the Jeanne in the neon-yellow/gray snow leopard, also in Ropes, and maybe one or two other prints.  The prices for wrap dresses were nothing to write home about though (about the same as eBay prices, some were much higher than eBay prices).  They did have terrific prices for winter coats, however (upper $6xx marked down to $2xx for beautiful, classic wool coats); I picked up a classic black wool coat that was exclusive to the boutiques and that I'd rarely ever even seen on eBay.  They also had dresses like the Jori, Helen, etc....but again for the dresses the prices were all quite high (maybe about 30%-40% off retail....you'd have better luck on eBay).  It was my first time there and the SA's were very friendly and accommodating; actually I had thought my weekend trip to Woodbury was a complete waste of time (b/c none of the other stores I visited had anything that I liked) till I visited the DvF outlet and found that coat.  I'd recommend calling the outlet first and asking them about their current stock as they receive new shipments every week or so.....and they do do charge-sends.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Could anyone here shed light on sizing/fit for these two dresses?  TIA!

CAPELA Ikat dress







JEANNE in "Love is Life Graffiti"


----------



## mashanyc

Butterfly_77 said:


> hello ladies
> 
> my brother is flying to NYC over the easter weekend and will do a trip to the woodbury common outlet. He asked what I like him to bring back  What's the chance to find a nice DVF wrap in her outlet store in size 8 or 10? What season is currently sold in her outlet stores? Should I ask him to try or will be be lost?


Their prices and selection SUCK. Better deals at any NYC dept store


----------



## Butterfly_77

excellent - many thanks for your kind help! In this case, I won't ask my brother to visit the outlet for me. He will be totally lost and if the prices are not that different than for what I would pay on *bay or from the regular DVF sale, I think I'm passing. Thanks again for your answer. 




foxycleopatra said:


> ^^^ I went to the DvF Woodbury outlet a couple of weeks ago and recall that they had the Jeanne in the neon-yellow/gray snow leopard, also in Ropes, and maybe one or two other prints.  The prices for wrap dresses were nothing to write home about though (about the same as eBay prices, some were much higher than eBay prices).  They did have terrific prices for winter coats, however (upper $6xx marked down to $2xx for beautiful, classic wool coats); I picked up a classic black wool coat that was exclusive to the boutiques and that I'd rarely ever even seen on eBay.  They also had dresses like the Jori, Helen, etc....but again for the dresses the prices were all quite high (maybe about 30%-40% off retail....you'd have better luck on eBay).  It was my first time there and the SA's were very friendly and accommodating; actually I had thought my weekend trip to Woodbury was a complete waste of time (b/c none of the other stores I visited had anything that I liked) till I visited the DvF outlet and found that coat.  I'd recommend calling the outlet first and asking them about their current stock as they receive new shipments every week or so.....and they do do charge-sends.


----------



## mashanyc

^ You can call and ask them what wraps they have in your size. it is Really really slow there during the week so I am sure they will be happy to give all the info you need. You can buy if you find something you want and have them ship it to your brother's hotel for $8. Just an idea. but its definitely Not worth the drive.


----------



## Dukeprincess

surlygirl said:


> lol. thanks, *Duke*! everything I want has been sold out for a while online.
> 
> 
> 
> I really did want to be your blouse twin, but someone snagged it as I was checking out.  ... I'll keep looking! Hopefully it was someone here!!!


 
Oh no!  I am sorry.  I will keep my eyes peeled for you!


----------



## surlygirl

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh no!  I am sorry.  I will keep my eyes peeled for you!


----------



## dbeth

Enigma78 said:


> Finally managed to take a few modelling picture, please don't mind the messy room, just getting in after a long day and longer week, glad its friday
> 
> Dresses were £100 from the London sample sale and the spy ruffle was £15
> 
> Am not sure about the Bec (1st pic) and Canaielle 4th picture, will decide on those later whether to keep or pass.
> 
> Bec
> Samari Bis
> Spy ruffle
> Canaielle
> Jeanne Simple Winter Garden



Love the Bec and Samari Bis on you!!! Gorgeous!!





foxycleopatra said:


> To the ladies here who already have the JEANNE in Simple GARDEN large print -- how does that style run sizing-wise?  Does it run pretty much like the other Jeanne's?....or bigger?....smaller?  TIA!
> 
> cusp.images.createthesoftware.com/prodthumb/320/400/94f321c1-8940-4237-a024-05b8ab793e5d.jpg



I don't know what the Jeanne ran like before, this was my first Jeanne purchase.





sammix3 said:


>



LOVE this one!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Enigma:* I am JEALOUS!

I love the styling with the Naro *DC!*


----------



## icecreamom

*Sammi,* loving that top on you... Well, I love purple!!!


----------



## dbeth

foxycleopatra said:


> ^^^ I went to the DvF Woodbury outlet a couple of weeks ago and recall that they had the Jeanne in the neon-yellow/gray snow leopard, also in Ropes, and maybe one or two other prints.  The prices for wrap dresses were nothing to write home about though (about the same as eBay prices, some were much higher than eBay prices).  They did have terrific prices for winter coats, however (upper $6xx marked down to $2xx for beautiful, classic wool coats); I picked up a classic black wool coat that was exclusive to the boutiques and that I'd rarely ever even seen on eBay.  They also had dresses like the Jori, Helen, etc....but again for the dresses the prices were all quite high (maybe about 30%-40% off retail....you'd have better luck on eBay).  It was my first time there and the SA's were very friendly and accommodating; actually I had thought my weekend trip to Woodbury was a complete waste of time (b/c none of the other stores I visited had anything that I liked) till I visited the DvF outlet and found that coat.  I'd recommend calling the outlet first and asking them about their current stock as they receive new shipments every week or so.....and they do do charge-sends.



I agree. The Cabazon Outlet is where I got my Justin Paper Cheetah, while that was a decent price at around $160 , the other wrap dresses were around $200-275 depending on the print.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I might have to take a day trip to the outlet...  sounds like you can get some good stuff!


----------



## BellaShoes

Ladies, there is fabulous Wagner Dress Size 8 $200 OBO on Bonanza..... lovely seller

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/poshbride/items/Diane_Von_Furstenberg_DVF_Wagner_dress_size_8


----------



## Enigma78

Looks like the outlet in the USA have got good deals, prices in the uk outlet are usually just 30% off or therabout, once in a while you get maybe 60% off Rrp

Wish i can still manage 1 USA trip this year


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> I agree. The Cabazon Outlet is where I got my Justin Paper Cheetah, while that was a decent price at around $160 , the other wrap dresses were around $200-275 depending on the print.


 Wow, that is still pricey but worth it if you love it. I keep planning on taking a trip to Cabazon. If the weather gets a little better I just might have to go next week.


----------



## sammix3

I went to the cabazon outlet last summer but didn't visit dvf since I wasn't too aware of all the fabulous clothes she makes, now I wanna go back!


----------



## sammix3

okay ladies, as promised, modeling pic of reina dress. happy birthday to me


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> okay ladies, as promised, modeling pic of reina dress. happy birthday to me


 OMG Sammi you look hot! Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Enigma78

sammix3 said:


> okay ladies, as promised, modeling pic of reina dress. happy birthday to me


 
Happy Birthday, You look Fab!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Happy Birthday *Sammi!*  That dress is cute on you!


----------



## dbeth

Happy Birthday Sammi! Love it----you look great!




megt10 said:


> Wow, that is still pricey but worth it if you love it. I keep planning on taking a trip to Cabazon. If the weather gets a little better I just might have to go next week.




One day I am going to make a trip there! I bought the Paper Cheetah over the phone & asked about other wrap dresses.  I was not impressed by the prices at all. The Paper Cheetah was definitly worth $160 though!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Happy Birthday, Sammi! You're looking wonderful in this dress. Love the pattern and the cut!

Enjoy!





sammix3 said:


> okay ladies, as promised, modeling pic of reina dress. happy birthday to me


----------



## sammix3

Thanks everyone! At first I wasn't too fond of the print, but when i tried it on I loved it! So glad I got the dress


----------



## foxycleopatra

dbeth said:


> Happy Birthday Sammi! Love it----you look great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day I am going to make a trip there! I bought the Paper Cheetah over the phone & asked about other wrap dresses.  I was not impressed by the prices at all. The Paper Cheetah was definitly worth $160 though!!



Could you please let me know how the Justin in Paper Cheetah ran sizing-wise?  TIA!


----------



## Dukeprincess

foxycleopatra said:


> Could you please let me know how the Justin in Paper Cheetah ran sizing-wise? TIA!


 
The Justin runs TTS (your DVF size, not your US dress size) just like the "Love is Life" Jeanne that you asked about earlier.  Both run DVF TTS.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Love is Life runs TTS (that is, true to your DVF wrap size). I found it to run the same as: brambles black/white (from last autumn), brambles pink/white (from current vintage collection), falling poppies (from early spring).

the Jeanne normally runs a bit tighter in the arms and in the bust area compared to Justin (IMHO) 

hope this helps!




foxycleopatra said:


> Could anyone here shed light on sizing/fit for these two dresses?  TIA!
> 
> CAPELA Ikat dress
> 
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/755/2251/0475522518034/0475522518034R_396x528.jpg
> 
> JEANNE in "Love is Life Graffiti"
> 
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/755/7975/0475579751354/0475579751354R_396x528.jpg


----------



## dbeth

Justin is TTS!!  (DVF size)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Question ladies:  How do you enter the DVF Look of the Week contest?  Does anyone know?  You can see the winners under the "Style" heading on her website.


----------



## LovesYSL

Sammix you look great! I love the Cahill top the best!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Question ladies:  How do you enter the DVF Look of the Week contest?  Does anyone know?  You can see the winners under the "Style" heading on her website.



Good question!  I've wondered that too and scoured the internet trying to figure out how..  Guess the next best thing is to email corporate.


----------



## Charmosa

Happy Birthday Sammi!  artyhat: Yah to your birthday outfit and other purchases.  Love the cahill in currant - it fits you perfectly!

I visited the DVF outlet at cabazon last year.  I didn't find it worth it.  I did well at other parts of the outlet though so the trip itself was worth it!   As others have mentioned with the exception of a few item specific blowouts, it's typically only 30-40% off.  In most cases, the prices are the same as the sale items on the website.  I certainly didn't find any deals and agree with masha that you can do better at the dept stores - the sales are much better!


----------



## soholaleni

DC-Cutie said:


> Good question!  I've wondered that too and scoured the internet trying to figure out how..  Guess the next best thing is to email corporate.



All you have to do is post your pic on their facebook wall..If they pick you they will contact you through facebook to answer a few questions!


----------



## DC-Cutie

soholaleni said:


> All you have to do is post your pic on their facebook wall..If they pick you they will contact you through facebook to answer a few questions!



Thanks... I may submit my photo!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks... I may submit my photo!



Oooh let's do it, *DC*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

soholaleni said:


> All you have to do is post your pic on their facebook wall..If they pick you they will contact you through facebook to answer a few questions!



Thank you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Oooh let's do it, *DC*!



I really think we should make it a triple - *Cutie, Princess and Surly* ..  The streets of DC will never be the same and DVF will loose her mind


----------



## BellaShoes

Sammi! Love the dress and Happy Bday!


----------



## dbeth

DC-Cutie said:


> I really think we should make it a triple - *Cutie, Princess and Surly* ..  The streets of DC will never be the same and DVF will loose her mind





     Do it!!!!


----------



## sammix3

Thank you everyone!

So has everyone started making their dvf list to get during saks f&f?


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> So has everyone started making their dvf list to get during saks f&f?


 
Me! me! Me!


----------



## sammix3

Must show and tell duke!!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Me! me! Me!


 OMG Duke, just went to check out the saks site to see what was available and they had the Lilo Vest in XSmall on sale. I also ordered CL Very Prive Platform Pumps to go with it. I have been searching for my size in the Lilo since seeing yours and the x-small might be too small but thought it wouldn't hurt to try. Same with the shoes. I have been searching for the Hyper Prive since that is what was recommended that I start with but have had no luck finding them in a 39.


----------



## sammix3

I see the cheva cardigan in light buff on sale and only xs is left, should I order now or wait for f&f? I'm scared that it'll be gone!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I see the cheva cardigan in light buff on sale and only xs is left, should I order now or wait for f&f? I'm scared that it'll be gone!


 If you love it don't wait.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Agreed, just pay for it now *Sammi!*


Yay, I am glad you got the Lilo, *meg.* I doubt the x-small will be too small, it runs very generously.  I love mine, although I haven't worn it yet!  :shame:


----------



## DC-Cutie

when does F&F start?


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> when does F&F start?


 
Online next Thursday, pre-sale for cardholders starts today, non-cardholders on Friday.


----------



## sammix3

It's gone  Im going to call my SA and see if she can find one for me in light buff and mango(coral). I'm wearing the navy today and I love it!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Agreed, just pay for it now *Sammi!*
> 
> 
> Yay, I am glad you got the Lilo, *meg.* I doubt the x-small will be too small, it runs very generously. I love mine, although I haven't worn it yet! :shame:


 I am sooo excited that I found it. I loved yours on you I hope that mine looks half as good. It did look like it might run large and seeing as it is a vest it might just work. I will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Online next Thursday, pre-sale for cardholders starts today, non-cardholders on Friday.


 Guess I might need to get a Saks card, lol. Then again perhaps not .


----------



## sammix3

Mango is not showing up and I think she needs the sku for light buff. Oh well if its not meant to be then its not


----------



## sammix3

Can't wait for modeling pics meg!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Online next Thursday, pre-sale for cardholders starts today, non-cardholders on Friday.



Thanks...  I'll stop by tomorrow


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone want a Meka sweater?  Too bad no small, M - L $109!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/rack?or...ability=false&lastfilter=brand&sizeFinderId=0


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> OMG Duke, just went to check out the saks site to see what was available and they had the Lilo Vest in XSmall on sale. I also ordered CL Very Prive Platform Pumps to go with it. I have been searching for my size in the Lilo since seeing yours and the x-small might be too small but thought it wouldn't hurt to try. Same with the shoes. I have been searching for the Hyper Prive since that is what was recommended that I start with but have had no luck finding them in a 39.



Very Prive are nice too!!! I have a few pairs of suede and a few pairs of snakeskin. I wish I had another pair of the Hyper Prive though, they are more comfortable.  I agree, they are hard to find.

Can't wait to see them on you Meg!    I know you are going to love them!







Dukeprincess said:


> Anyone want a Meka sweater?  Too bad no small, M - L $109!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/rack?or...ability=false&lastfilter=brand&sizeFinderId=0





Soooo tempted!!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Very Prive are nice too!!! I have a few pairs of suede and a few pairs of snakeskin. I wish I had another pair of the Hyper Prive though, they are more comfortable. I agree, they are hard to find.
> 
> Can't wait to see them on you Meg!  I know you are going to love them!
> 
> 
> I got these. I just loved the way that they looked and so I thought I would give it a try. I got my first pair from NAP last night right before we left for the evening. I just had time to try them on. They fit and I love them


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> dbeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very Prive are nice too!!! I have a few pairs of suede and a few pairs of snakeskin. I wish I had another pair of the Hyper Prive though, they are more comfortable. I agree, they are hard to find.
> 
> Can't wait to see them on you Meg!  I know you are going to love them!
> 
> 
> I got these. I just loved the way that they looked and so I thought I would give it a try. I got my first pair from NAP last night right before we left for the evening. I just had time to try them on. They fit and I love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo  Meg!! You got the very classic pair with the red toe!!! GORGEOUS!!!!!  He also makes it in a nude patent with burgundy toe and those are gorgeous as well. But I don't think they are made as frequently and I believe they sell out very quickly. I remember some of the gals had to put their names on a list at the CL boutiques to get a pair.
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo Meg!! You got the very classic pair with the red toe!!! GORGEOUS!!!!! He also makes it in a nude patent with burgundy toe and those are gorgeous as well. But I don't think they are made as frequently and I believe they sell out very quickly. I remember some of the gals had to put their names on a list at the CL boutiques to get a pair.
> 
> 
> 
> I am learning, lol. Apparently there was only one pair of 39's I went back to look at them after ordering and they were gone. I hope they fit. I have so many DVF dresses that will look great with them. I saw pics of the nude patent but for whatever reason I have never been able to wear patent leather. I am hopeful with these shoes because they have a platform which I am hoping will make them more comfortable.
Click to expand...


----------



## Greentea

^ wow, those are gorgeous and perfect companions to your dresses!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> ^ wow, those are gorgeous and perfect companions to your dresses!


 Thanks Greentea, I love the sandals and I hope that the pumps work as well. I think that they are both going to look great with some of those new dresses.


----------



## mangotree

Currently coveting the DVF Ignacia dress. STUNNING.


----------



## mashanyc

mangotree said:


> Currently coveting the DVF Ignacia dress. STUNNING.


Size up on this one. not much coverage in boob area. I went up 2 sizes from my DVF wrap size in Ignacia


----------



## Dukeprincess

OOoh I love the Denis (gladiator sandals) *meg!*  I have the Fernando which was last summer's CL gladiator.  Great choice! 

I received my Rilla last night (too big) and my Bandot top...pics to come tonight!


----------



## Dukeprincess

mangotree said:


> Currently coveting the DVF Ignacia dress. STUNNING.


 
Here you go, on sale in a 4!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...46351?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=6922


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> OOoh I love the Denis (gladiator sandals) *meg!*  I have the Fernando which was last summer's CL gladiator.  Great choice!
> 
> I received my Rilla last night (too big) and my Bandot top...pics to come tonight!



What size is your Rilla?


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> What size is your Rilla?


 
It's an 8.


----------



## mangotree

mashanyc said:


> Size up on this one. not much coverage in boob area. I went up 2 sizes from my DVF wrap size in Ignacia


 
Will do, thanks.


----------



## mangotree

Dukeprincess said:


> Here you go, on sale in a 4!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...46351?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=6922


 
Ooh you're a star!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> OOoh I love the Denis (gladiator sandals) *meg!* I have the Fernando which was last summer's CL gladiator. Great choice!
> 
> I received my Rilla last night (too big) and my Bandot top...pics to come tonight!


 Thanks Duke, I love gladiator sandals in general and these are really comfortable. I can't wait to wear them tomorrow night with one of my new dresses. 

I can't wait to see your purchases too! You always find things that I didn't even know I needed, lol.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Any sizing advice re: the EDWARDIAN lace/wool wrap dress?

Instead of numerical sizes it only comes in Petite(XS), S, M, L......if I'm a 2-4 in Jeanne would I be a P or S?  TIA.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Depends on how tight you want the arms.  I'd say a S.  P is for someone 0-2.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here's the latest installment of DVF at mi casa....

Rilla (that is too big, I have the 4 coming) but showing to enable 







Bandot top (LOVE this color - Kermit said it's not easy being green, right?  )


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the latest installment of DVF at mi casa....
> 
> Rilla (that is too big, I have the 4 coming) but showing to enable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandot top (LOVE this color - Kermit said it's not easy being green, right? )


 Love that top! Can't wait to see the size 4 dress. As always you look fab.


----------



## Greentea

Duke - that bandeau top is darling!
The Rilla is one of my faves - so this one runs big?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *meg and Greentea!*  Yes, the Rilla runs really large.  That was my normal size 8, and I just ordered a 4.


----------



## icecreamom

Sorry I haven't stoped by... I'm so busy between school and work.. but you ladies look awesome.. *Duke* and* Sammie *= Hotness! 

I'll be done with school next week, hope I can post some mod pics than...


----------



## dbeth

Greentea said:


> Duke - that bandeau top is darling!
> The Rilla is one of my faves - so this one runs big?




I agree with Duke,  it runs large. The size 14 is way to big for me!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Can anyone please let me know what the difference is between the JEANNE and the JULIE wrap styles?  Both appear to be collared, long-sleeve, etc.  TIA.


----------



## bagsforme

sammix3 said:


> I see the cheva cardigan in light buff on sale and only xs is left, should I order now or wait for f&f? I'm scared that it'll be gone!



Are you looking for the one with the ruffle front that is really long?  They just got a shipment of them at the Woodbury outlet.


----------



## sammix3

Bagsforme - yes that's the one! Do you know if they do charge send?


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> Bagsforme - yes that's the one! Do you know if they do charge send?




I bet they do! Cabazon Outlet does!


----------



## Justlooking4

foxycleopatra said:


> Can anyone please let me know what the difference is between the JEANNE and the JULIE wrap styles?  Both appear to be collared, long-sleeve, etc.  TIA.



The Julie has a very wide skirt and the Jeanne has a straight skirt. In my opinion the Julie is not as flattering on. I have the Julie and have only worn it once. I feel the Jeanne is much more flattering on. Which Julie are you interested in?


----------



## BellaShoes

Hi Ladies...

Had anyone seen the Eustacia dress out in stores other than DVF.com? I am hoping to find one with a discount code


----------



## dbeth

BellaShoes said:


> Hi Ladies...
> 
> Had anyone seen the Eustacia dress out in stores other than DVF.com? I am hoping to find one with a discount code
> 
> cf2.polyvoreimg.com/thing.32336407.l.jpg




I don't know Bella----but I just wanted to say that those CL in your avatar are HOT! What's the style??


----------



## BellaShoes

Thanks *dbeth*!!!

They are my Lady Peep in Batik Handpainted Python!




:back2topic:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wore DVF to church on Easter Sunday! (Jessica in Spring Shadows )


----------



## BellaShoes

Beautiful Duke!


----------



## sammix3

Love your dress duke!


----------



## creighbaby

VERY classy.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *bella, sammi, and creighbaby!*


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Wore DVF to church on Easter Sunday! (Jessica in Spring Shadows )


 Gorgeous Duke. I always love the clothes that you choose. You know that I will be keeping an eye out for this dress, lol.


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Wore DVF to church on Easter Sunday! (Jessica in Spring Shadows )


 
i love this print on you SO much!! you look beautiful!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - you look AMAZING!!!  I love that print...


----------



## bagsforme

sammix3 said:


> Bagsforme - yes that's the one! Do you know if they do charge send?



yes they do and they can check other stores inventory.  Were you able to find one?  Its such a pretty sweater.


----------



## Pinkdancer

That dress is beautiful, Duke. You look great.


----------



## Greentea

Duke - gorgeous dress!
Bella, omg, those shoes!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks so much *meg, P, DC, pink, and greentea!* 

The Jessica in Spring Shadows is by far my favorite print in my DVF collection.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Could a DvF expert please help me authenticate this LEOPARD JEANNE dress (it's from a Japanese auction website)?


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Dukeprincess said:


> Wore DVF to church on Easter Sunday! (Jessica in Spring Shadows )


 
*Duke *you look great! 
Ladies, I just ordered the Shelly dress for 20% off with Saks F&F code FRIEND2, go go go!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Dukeprincess said:


> Wore DVF to church on Easter Sunday! (Jessica in Spring Shadows )



You look awesome! DVF definitely suits you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

It is real *foxy.*

*dezy and chloe:* Many thanks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Parisse cami in M & L - $50

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...37035?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=6534

(I have this cami and love it)


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *Duke *you look great!
> Ladies, I just ordered the Shelly dress for 20% off with Saks F&F code FRIEND2, go go go!


 Dezy, your shoes are unbelievably gorgeous! I would love a pair of python CL but alas I live in California and that really makes it difficult to get them here. Once I figure out my size in different styles I will be trolling ebay, lol.


----------



## sammix3

So light buff(beige) is gone, but I did manage to get the soft mango! I should get it later this week since I called cabazon. She checked woodbury for me too so I'm out of luck.


----------



## sammix3

Thanks again Bagsforme!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sorry about that *sammi.*

I got the Mateo blouse and the Simica trousers from Saks this weekend during pre-sale.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Duke. I always love the clothes that you choose. You know that I will be keeping an eye out for this dress, lol.



If you see it in a size 0, please PM me!


----------



## Dukeprincess

My Jessica isn't current, it is from a few years ago.  It took me a YEAR to find that dress in that print in my size!  It sold like wildfire in the stores and I wasn't able to get one until it randomly popped up and I pounced!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

megt10 said:


> Dezy, your shoes are unbelievably gorgeous! I would love a pair of python CL but alas I live in California and that really makes it difficult to get them here. Once I figure out my size in different styles I will be trolling ebay, lol.


 
thank you *Meg!*  I'm in Cali too and trust me I know the difficulties with buying python! Hopefully you can find a fabulous pair on ebay or bonanza


----------



## dbeth

BellaShoes said:


> Thanks *dbeth*!!!
> 
> They are my Lady Peep in Batik Handpainted Python!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :back2topic:




Oh my goodness!!   Those are just to beautiful!!! I love the up close pic!! THANK YOU THANK YOU!!   Now that I think about it, I think Dezyn (can't remember her full username) has a pair too?!






Dukeprincess said:


> Wore DVF to church on Easter Sunday! (Jessica in Spring Shadows )




Gorgeous Duke!!! You look fab!  Love the print!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you, *D!*


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Sorry about that *sammi.*
> 
> I got the Mateo blouse and the Simica trousers from Saks this weekend during pre-sale.


 Can't wait to see Duke! You are on a roll .


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> thank you *Meg!* I'm in Cali too and trust me I know the difficulties with buying python! Hopefully you can find a fabulous pair on ebay or bonanza


 That or perhaps I will have to take a trip lol. I do know that several stores in SCP do sell python but at the time I was looking at bags. I had a SA at Ferragamo tell me they would get me anything that I wanted.


----------



## phiphi

my BFF said i needed this dress in my life. at first i wasn't sure, but trusted her instincts. i'm so glad i did! today's outfit - julian and CL black patent clichys.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^I mean, aren't I usually right?    You look perfect as usual.  Classy, sophisticated and elegant.  Nuff said.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I copied my BFF and bought the Bandot in a neon color (Bright Leaf) and attempted to replicate Instyle's version of "colorblocking"....how did I do?


----------



## phiphi

^^^I mean, aren't I usually right? LOL!!! :giggles: the colourblocking is perfection! i love those shades together.


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> ^^^I mean, aren't I usually right? LOL!!! :giggles: the colourblocking is perfection! i love those shades together.


 
Yes, you are. :urock:


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does any of our ladies here have the JEANNE in large chain link (not the re-released Diane vintage collection small chain link)?......how does it run sizing-wise compared to other JEANNE wraps?  TIA!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> my BFF said i needed this dress in my life. at first i wasn't sure, but trusted her instincts. i'm so glad i did! today's outfit - julian and CL black patent clichys.


 Yep what Duke said! You look perfect.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I copied my BFF and bought the Bandot in a neon color (Bright Leaf) and attempted to replicate Instyle's version of "colorblocking"....how did I do?


 Very cute Duke. The colors together remind me that yes it is spring and they make me happy


----------



## dbeth

Hurry! Rilia dress size 6!!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...s/3146359?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=228


----------



## BellaShoes

Duke! Gorgeous colors!!


----------



## BellaShoes

I have been taking advantage of F&F sales! 3 new pieces en route!

Bloomies...

I did a pre-sale for the Broken Wave (30%)





Saks (F&F 20%) I bought the Purple Velvet version....Thank you *Dezy* for the early code!!






And I am going to try the Handy in Atlantic although I am very unsure of the fit for me...

Saks (F&F)


----------



## foxycleopatra

a gorgeous size 6 sale dress $137.99






http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=i_lxjFI


----------



## foxycleopatra

How does the LERON striped silk dress run sizing-wise?  Does it run small like the Jori dresses?  If I'm a 2-4 in Jeanne/Julian would I be a 2 or 4 in the Leron?  TIA.


----------



## phiphi

foxycleopatra said:


> How does the LERON striped silk dress run sizing-wise? Does it run small like the Jori dresses? If I'm a 2-4 in Jeanne/Julian would I be a 2 or 4 in the Leron? TIA.


 
true to size.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

BellaShoes said:


> I have been taking advantage of F&F sales! 3 new pieces en route!
> 
> Bloomies...
> 
> I did a pre-sale for the Broken Wave (30%)
> images.bloomingdales.com/is/image/BLM/products/3/optimized/1155873_fpx.tif?wid=325&qlt=90,0&layer=comp&op_sharpen=0&resMode=sharp2&op_usm=0.7,1.0,0.5,0&fmt=jpeg
> 
> Saks (F&F 20%) I bought the Purple Velvet version....Thank you *Dezy* for the early code!!
> 
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/755/2348/0475523481207/0475523481207R__ASTL_300x400.jpg
> 
> And I am going to try the Handy in Atlantic although I am very unsure of the fit for me...
> 
> Saks (F&F)
> 
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/755/2582/0475525828192/0475525828192R__ASTL_300x400.jpg


 
You're so welcome, thank YOU for making me fall in love with the Broken Wave tunic


----------



## Dukeprincess

foxycleopatra said:


> How does the LERON striped silk dress run sizing-wise? Does it run small like the Jori dresses? If I'm a 2-4 in Jeanne/Julian would I be a 2 or 4 in the Leron? TIA.


 
Good luck finding one.   that thing has been sold out everywhere for awhile now.


*bella: *Great buys


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^  I wouldn't consider myself lucky but I managed to get a size 2 through MyTheresa last night.....for way over retail though ($425, not counting the customs fees since it's coming by DHL from Germany).....let's hope it fits or else it's going back.  Bluefly had the white-blue combo in size 4/6/etc. last week but it wasn't the silk version (likely the rayon or polyester version).


----------



## mashanyc

foxycleopatra said:


> ^^^  I wouldn't consider myself lucky but I managed to get a size 2 through MyTheresa last night.....for way over retail though ($425, not counting the customs fees since it's coming by DHL from Germany).....let's hope it fits or else it's going back.  Bluefly had the white-blue combo in size 4/6/etc. last week but it wasn't the silk version (likely the rayon or polyester version).


Wowza!!!!! $425+? You really wanted this dress. aren't You in NYC? You will probably find this at the SS in June.


----------



## Butterfly_77

foxycleopatra said:


> Does any of our ladies here have the JEANNE in large chain link (not the re-released Diane vintage collection small chain link)?......how does it run sizing-wise compared to other JEANNE wraps?  TIA!
> 
> img385.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/users/8/7/0/3/grace060307-img576x598-1282920975rmivbf28262.jpg



I have both 

the Jeanne in large chain link runs tts (that is, DVF wrap size...)

love this one and always love wearing it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Very cute Duke. The colors together remind me that yes it is spring and they make me happy


 


BellaShoes said:


> Duke! Gorgeous colors!!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

foxycleopatra said:


> How does the LERON striped silk dress run sizing-wise? Does it run small like the Jori dresses? If I'm a 2-4 in Jeanne/Julian would I be a 2 or 4 in the Leron? TIA.


 
Weren't you looking for this?  Love is Life on Saks  $240  UPC:  0475579751354 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=i_o.xTT


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^You're my HERO!  THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!  Amaaaaaazing deal esp. with F&F 20% off.  I didn't see it on the website this morning at all....really random how these deals pop up on Saks.com.

BTW do you guys think the Jeanne in (small) chain link will get marked down (30% or more) at the boutiques?  It appears that Saks.com is sold out of most sizes already and it's an online exclusive as far as Saks is concerned.  Nordstrom.com is also sold out of most sizes.  I called one of the DvF boutiques and was told that that style is a best seller this season and would likely not last till sale time......what do y'all think?


----------



## mashanyc

^Jeanne chain link black is POS = 30% off this weekend at bloomingdales. You can presale today. Sale starts tomorrow. Only size 0 at 59th street, try Soho or call another store. Hth


----------



## sammix3

I ordered the adalvino printed silk dress and I wanted to get the issue striped top but it was sold out and they did a store inventory check for me too. Nothing! Guess I'm just gunna have to order from nordstrom for full price


----------



## foxycleopatra

My goodness, this thread has more DvF experts than a boutique/dept. store.  Thank you thank you thank you!! 

I just called a Bloomies and was told that the event is only 20% off....only for Bloomies card holders.  Is the POV 30% off a different promotional event?

Do you know if Bloomies NY (stores, obviously not online) bought the Julian in splatter pain and/or red square dot?  TIA.


----------



## soholaleni

Just had to share..

Finally got the Issie top in brick red..its gorgeous!!

Also ordered the Irene sandals in camel..cant wait for them to come!!


----------



## mashanyc

Definitely square dots julian red is in store at bloomingdales. POS = 30% off. not everything is POS. Sale is not for cardholders only. Presale might be, idk. But sale is def not for cardholders only


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I ordered the adalvino printed silk dress and I wanted to get the issue striped top but it was sold out and they did a store inventory check for me too. Nothing! Guess I'm just gunna have to order from nordstrom for full price


 Hey Sammi, I ordered the Adalvino dress as well. Do you have any idea how it runs? I ordered the 2 and hope that it fits.


----------



## mashanyc

megt10 said:


> Hey Sammi, I ordered the Adalvino dress as well. Do you have any idea how it runs? I ordered the 2 and hope that it fits.


not Sammi but this dress runs really big.


----------



## sammix3

Hey Meg, I have no idea. I'm a 0 in all of my dvf items, so I just ordered a 0. I hope its not too big like mashanyc says!


----------



## sammix3

Forgot to tell you ladies... but the cheva in soft mango arrived! Super fast, love it!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Forgot to tell you ladies... but the cheva in soft mango arrived! Super fast, love it!


 Can't wait to see it!


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> not Sammi but this dress runs really big.


 Thanks masha, it did look big/blousy that is why I ordered the 2. I hope it fits I doubt that I could take a 0 because I am broad across the back. If it doesn't work I am sure that I can find something else . Hey did you get your shoes from Nordstrom? Do you like them?


----------



## megt10

soholaleni said:


> Just had to share..
> 
> Finally got the Issie top in brick red..its gorgeous!!
> 
> Also ordered the Irene sandals in camel..cant wait for them to come!!


 Please post pics we would love to see!


----------



## phiphi

soholaleni said:


> Just had to share..
> 
> Finally got the Issie top in brick red..its gorgeous!!
> 
> Also ordered the Irene sandals in camel..cant wait for them to come!!



congrats *soho*!! hope you post pics when you get them!!


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you Dezy and Duke!!

*Dezy*, I am so glad you found the broken waves in your size!!!! What a deal at 30% off, eh?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Does anyone know if the Graca or the Simica trousers are 30% off at Bloomingdales?

For ease of reference:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=514961

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=516357&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## canadianstudies

Quick question, ladies:

I have a Konya wrap dress in a size 2 that I just love. It fits very well (just a teeny bit big in the bust). Can anyone recommend other DVF styles that fit similarly? I know her sizing is all over the place..


----------



## soholaleni

megt10 said:


> Please post pics we would love to see!





phiphi said:


> congrats *soho*!! hope you post pics when you get them!!



I will definitely post pics of both when the shoes come next week!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone know if the Bloomies POS sale for 30% off selected DVF styles will apply online?  (I guess I could wait till past 12midnight to find out.....)


----------



## mashanyc

canadianstudies said:


> Quick question, ladies:
> 
> I have a Konya wrap dress in a size 2 that I just love. It fits very well (just a teeny bit big in the bust). Can anyone recommend other DVF styles that fit similarly? I know her sizing is all over the place..


I have Konya in earth snake print and that camo like green print (name skips me atm). I took sz 2 in both and i normally take 4 in wraps spec to cover the bust, so if Konia fits slightly big in the bust for you size 2 in most wraps will fit you perfectly: Justin, Jeanne, Julian, Jude, Jilda, Greer. HTH


----------



## mashanyc

foxycleopatra said:


> Does anyone know if the Bloomies POS sale for 30% off selected DVF styles will apply online?  (I guess I could wait till past 12midnight to find out.....)


Yes it is,  but Some stuff is online only, some instore only. Also some permanent markdowns are different in store (usually MUCH better).


----------



## mashanyc

megt10 said:


> Thanks masha, it did look big/blousy that is why I ordered the 2. I hope it fits I doubt that I could take a 0 because I am broad across the back. If it doesn't work I am sure that I can find something else . Hey did you get your shoes from Nordstrom? Do you like them?


I am sure 2 would be OK if not too big. Shoes came and were too big. And they are sold out now. Its ok though because this pushed me to do something about those expired Nordstrom notes. Replacement notes arrived couple of days ago and now I have $200 to spend on something else


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> I am sure 2 would be OK if not too big. Shoes came and were too big. And they are sold out now. Its ok though because this pushed me to do something about those expired Nordstrom notes. Replacement notes arrived couple of days ago and now I have $200 to spend on something else


 Oh that sucks, but I am glad that you got the notes to spend now. I am sure that you can find something .


----------



## megt10

Masha how does the Bec run?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Does anyone have the Bairly Louche dress?  Is it really short?

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=520948&CategoryID=21900


----------



## mashanyc

megt10 said:


> Masha how does the Bec run?


PMed you


----------



## canadianstudies

mashanyc said:


> I have Konya in earth snake print and that camo like green print (name skips me atm). I took sz 2 in both and i normally take 4 in wraps spec to cover the bust, so if Konia fits slightly big in the bust for you size 2 in most wraps will fit you perfectly: Justin, Jeanne, Julian, Jude, Jilda, Greer. HTH


 
I have the camo print, too! Camo isn't normally my thing, but the dress was so flattering (in terms of the shape) that I just had to have it!


----------



## Charmosa

Hi ladies,

So is there an additional discount with bloomies for F&F or are the prices as is online?  Are the prices instore better?  I'm looking at the New Jeanne in Brambles Medium Grape.

Also, how does the new jeanne run in comparison to non-wrap DVF dresses?  I don't have a wrap yet but have a jori and two zaina (garden animal and new floral).  Should I order my regular DVF size?


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^My New Jeannes are all my TTS DVF size.


----------



## BellaShoes

Charmosa said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So is there an additional discount with bloomies for F&F or are the prices as is online?  Are the prices instore better?  I'm looking at the New Jeanne in Brambles Medium Grape.
> 
> Also, how does the new jeanne run in comparison to non-wrap DVF dresses?  I don't have a wrap yet but have a jori and two zaina (garden animal and new floral).  Should I order my regular DVF size?



There isn't any additional discount on DVF at Bloomies or online outside of the 30% discount.... but you will qualify for the $15 value card to use later on a $75 or more purchase (it's in the coupon pack)


----------



## Charmosa

Ok, thanks Duke and Bella.

Syrah in size 6 at NM (Heart Maze): http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...3FNo%3D0%26N%3D186%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds%26va%3Dt


----------



## Dukeprincess

Charmosa said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So is there an additional discount with bloomies for F&F or are the prices as is online? Are the prices instore better? I'm looking at the New Jeanne in Brambles Medium Grape.
> 
> Also, how does the new jeanne run in comparison to non-wrap DVF dresses? I don't have a wrap yet but have a jori and two zaina (garden animal and new floral). Should I order my regular DVF size?


 

Just poked my head in the Bloomies thread and if you use EXTRA25, it gives you $25 off any purchase over $100.  HTH!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Tiponi top in size 10, $83.16

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=505393&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## Charmosa

Nope doesn't work.  Oh well, thanks anyways Duke! 


Dukeprincess said:


> Just poked my head in the Bloomies thread and if you use EXTRA25, it gives you $25 off any purchase over $100.  HTH!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Charmosa said:


> Nope doesn't work. Oh well, thanks anyways Duke!


 
I just saw that DVF is excluded.


----------



## phiphi

trying to ignore the sales and behave... so today's work outfit is dvf plus my nude patent simples


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^  yeah okay....  Anywho...you look amazing, per usual!


----------



## icecreamom

phiphi said:


> trying to ignore the sales and behave... so today's work outfit is dvf plus my nude patent simples


 
Phiphi you look awesome!


----------



## BellaShoes

looking gorgeous phi!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Need some advice on these...stay or go? (I am obsessed with stripes this season)

Row Dress in Tiny Stripe





Bandot in Tiny Stripe


----------



## BellaShoes

^I love them both!! If I had to chose one, the row dress is particularly hot!!! You look great!


----------



## Dukeprincess

BellaShoes said:


> ^I love them both!! If I had to chose one, the row dress is particularly hot!!! You look great!



I have this print in another style dress, I am just scared that the fit accentuates my hips.  :shame:


----------



## Greentea

Umm, what hips, Duke? I say keep and keep. I'm obsessed with stripes, too.


----------



## creighbaby

This dress, worn by the K.M. mother, looks an awful lot a DVF dress from a couple of seasons ago. Is it possible? I can't remember the name of the DVF dress, but it is the maxi version of the pamelot (at bottom).


----------



## AEGIS

Greentea said:


> Umm, what hips, Duke? I say keep and keep. I'm obsessed with stripes, too.




IA.  I think it looks great on you.  The different directions the stripes go in is really flattering.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Need some advice on these...stay or go? (I am obsessed with stripes this season)
> 
> Row Dress in Tiny Stripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandot in Tiny Stripe


 KEEP BOTH! You look awesome. Love that dress on you.


----------



## Sunshine Suz

Duke, I think you look great in the Row Dress. It accentuates your hips is a GOOD way.


----------



## BellaShoes

creighbaby said:


> This dress, worn by the K.M. mother, looks an awful lot a DVF dress from a couple of seasons ago. Is it possible? I can't remember the name of the DVF dress, but it is the maxi version of the pamelot (at bottom).



It is very possible as Kate Middleton is a long time fan of DVF


----------



## BellaShoes

*Duke*... I think we all love it, KEEP!

Me on the other hand, I would look like a footlocker employee... :giggles:


----------



## dbeth

Ladies,
I am returning a size 8 Rilia dress back to Nordstrom tomorow! Price is $207. I need a 10, but can't find one. The 12 fits ok, but is to big on top----I'll keep it though because I love the style and print!

Private Message me if you want this dress to be put on hold for you. I don't think I'll have time to check back in here-----I'll at least get an email message that someone sent me a pm through here.






phiphi said:


> trying to ignore the sales and behave... so today's work outfit is dvf plus my nude patent simples




Phi---looking good! Love the tope and your nude simples! Nude patent is my favorite! 





Dukeprincess said:


> Need some advice on these...stay or go? (I am obsessed with stripes this season)
> 
> Row Dress in Tiny Stripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandot in Tiny Stripe




Duke---Love the Bandot top!!! You look great in it!  You look great in the row dress, but for some reason I'm not liking it. Not sure if it's the style because I love stripes too.


----------



## LovesYSL

phiphi said:


> trying to ignore the sales and behave... so today's work outfit is dvf plus my nude patent simples



I'm OBSESSED with your top!


----------



## LovesYSL

Sunshine Suz said:


> Duke, I think you look great in the Row Dress. It accentuates your hips is a GOOD way.



I agree! Your figure looks flawless!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - you better keep both pieces....  They look PERFECT on you!
*Phi* - stylish.... as usual


----------



## Charmosa

Duke - both look fabulous..KEEP!!  
phiphi - lovely outfit, very stylish! 

I got the Georgie pants from Saks F&F.  Very excited.  I know some aren't a fan but I've been eyeing them for awhile!


----------



## sammix3

Meg - I tried on the adalvino dress in a 2 today at nordstrom. It was a bit big on the top(the tank inside was too low and I don't think the straps are adjustable) and the dress hit me at the knee, but it was snug around the hip area, so I'm curious to see how my 0 would fit.


----------



## sammix3

Oh and I also saw the issie striped top, totally different than how I imagined it to be, so I'm glad it wasn't available in my size


----------



## CurlyHeadedGurl

Duke, KEEP! I love them both!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ladies, you are ALL such enablers!  (and I  you for it!)  I am still 50/50 on the Row Dress, because I clearly have body issues and freak out because I swear my hips are enormous!

On a happier note, I found the Trapp in Navy at Saks for $125 after the discount!  I love my pink one so much, I couldn't pass this up.

I cannot wait to see pictures of all the new DVF goodies.

*Bella:* A Footlocker employee?


----------



## BellaShoes

^:giggles:


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Duke, I would keep both, that dress looks great on you, but ya gotta wear it! 

   Question for you ladies, I love the wrap dresses and have a few, but i'm REALLY crazy about the "Jill" wrap top! I wear a 14 and stalk the internet daily for them to pop up somewhere! My question is, do think a tailor could re-work a wrap dress into a top? It would seem like a waste of lovely fabric, but I would get more use out of a top...All opinions welcome, thanks!


----------



## Justlooking4

I love this DVF dress. Does anyone know how this one fits? I wear a size 4, but was wondering if a size 6 would be too big?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-von-Furst..._WC_Dresses&hash=item41592a5202#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Justlooking4

Dukeprincess said:


> Need some advice on these...stay or go? (I am obsessed with stripes this season)
> 
> Row Dress in Tiny Stripe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandot in Tiny Stripe



Duke you look beautiful in both of them. Keep them both!!!


----------



## icecreamom

*Duke* You must keep them both!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Meg - I tried on the adalvino dress in a 2 today at nordstrom. It was a bit big on the top(the tank inside was too low and I don't think the straps are adjustable) and the dress hit me at the knee, but it was snug around the hip area, so I'm curious to see how my 0 would fit.


 I should be getting mine next week. If the top was too big for you then perhaps it will be fine on me since I am realitively broad across the back & ribcage area. Since my hips are probably the smallest part of me this dress might work. I am already pretty sure though that some of the things that I ordered won't work and I will need to take them back to Saks & Bloomies at SCP. 

*Duke* I got my Lilo Vest and I love it. I had to take it to the cleaners though to have it pressed since it arrived very wrinkled. I will post pics when I get it back next week.


----------



## Justlooking4

Justlooking4 said:


> I love this DVF dress. Does anyone know how this one fits? I wear a size 4, but was wondering if a size 6 would be too big?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-von-Furst..._WC_Dresses&hash=item41592a5202#ht_500wt_1156



Is there a reason my request is being ignored? Can some one let me know how this beautiful DVF dress fits? Thank you
http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-von-Furst..._WC_Dresses&hash=item41592a5202#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## Greentea

^ sorry, never tried on this style before. My guess is that the 6 will be fine. Besides, if it's too large, you can always have it altered.


----------



## TwiggyTwiggy

I have only one DVF dress, but since I bought my mum 3 DVF dresses already


----------



## Dukeprincess

Justlooking4 said:


> Is there a reason my request is being ignored? Can some one let me know how this beautiful DVF dress fits? Thank you
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-von-Furst..._WC_Dresses&hash=item41592a5202#ht_500wt_1156


 
That is a new style, not sure of the fit.  I'd say if you have hips, go up to the 6, if not stick with a 4.


----------



## mashanyc

Justlooking4 said:


> Is there a reason my request is being ignored? Can some one let me know how this beautiful DVF dress fits? Thank you
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-von-Furst..._WC_Dresses&hash=item41592a5202#ht_500wt_1156


Yes, i think it will be too big. This dress was on sale (POS)this weekend at Bloomingdales. that sale is over but Insider is coming up on 11th (details for that not out yet).  So they should start presale on the 4th. Here are measurements for size 4 laid flat: waist 30" hips 40" armpit to armpit 38. length 37". HTH


----------



## Justlooking4

mashanyc said:


> Yes, i think it will be too big. This dress was on sale (POS)this weekend at Bloomingdales. that sale is over but Insider is coming up on 11th (details for that not out yet).  So they should start presale on the 4th. Here are measurements for size 4 laid flat: waist 30" hips 40" armpit to armpit 38. length 37". HTH



Thank you so much for your help!!! I'm so glad I did not bid on this one in size 6. Thank you for the measurements and the information on the Insider Sale!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Ladies, you are ALL such enablers!  (and I  you for it!)  I am still 50/50 on the Row Dress, because I clearly have body issues and freak out because I swear my hips are enormous!
> 
> On a happier note, I found the Trapp in Navy at Saks for $125 after the discount!  I love my pink one so much, I couldn't pass this up.



** Slams gavel** hear yea, hear yea...  Please don't listen to Duke.  She has a lovely figure.  Duh!  We drool over how fabulous outfits and DVF finds...

But I know how you feel - I feel the same way about my stomach pouch - I'm just going to get it sucked out!


----------



## Charmosa

Anyone on the hunt for DVF shoes?  They are on NM mid-day dash (which are usually just ok).  Ends at 1:30 CST but things can sell out before:

Scene Strappy Peep-Toe Bootie ($215):
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...&index=1&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740

Harlow Laser-Cut Ballet Flat ($112):
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...index=28&cmCat=cat000000cat8900735cat21000740

I think these are on sale at a few places.  Most sizes are available from 36 - 40 including half sizes.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> ** Slams gavel** hear yea, hear yea... Please don't listen to Duke. She has a lovely figure. Duh! We drool over how fabulous outfits and DVF finds...
> 
> But I know how you feel - I feel the same way about my stomach pouch - I'm just going to get it sucked out!


 
Sign me up for fat suckage!  I would love to zap some off my thighs and hips!


----------



## Greentea

^ Amen to that!


----------



## SashaNicole

I love DVF, she's one of my favorite contemporary designers. I have quite a few of her pieces. Including a wool vintage dress that I found in an antique container my mom purchased. Hopefully when I get off bed rest I can post some modeling pics.


----------



## Dukeprincess

SashaNicole said:


> I love DVF, she's one of my favorite contemporary designers. I have quite a few of her pieces. Including a wool vintage dress that I found in an antique container my mom purchased. Hopefully when I get off bed rest I can post some modeling pics.



Please do *Sasha!  *Welcome and can't wait to see!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Duke, I would keep both, that dress looks great on you, but ya gotta wear it!
> 
> Question for you ladies, I love the wrap dresses and have a few, but i'm REALLY crazy about the "Jill" wrap top! I wear a 14 and stalk the internet daily for them to pop up somewhere! My question is, do think a tailor could re-work a wrap dress into a top? It would seem like a waste of lovely fabric, but I would get more use out of a top...All opinions welcome, thanks!



Going to re-post my post!


----------



## mashanyc

Chloe_chick999! I think it would be really simple alteration. I can do that myself. I am pretty sure any tailor can hem your dress straight across and make it a wrap top. Good luck.


----------



## megt10

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Going to re-post my post!


 
It is an easy alteration just make sure that you have a good tailor. I did the opposite with a dress that I purchased. It was too small on the top and was not returnable. So I had the top taken off and made it into a pencil skirt.


----------



## Charmosa

Any size 12's looking for Duke's Ruffled Trench Coat?  $339 at NM with 25% off so comes to $254.25.  And there is a few shipping code over $150.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...275%2B186%26icid%3Dhome2%26_requestid%3D27697


----------



## Chloe_chick999

mashanyc said:


> Chloe_chick999! I think it would be really simple alteration. I can do that myself. I am pretty sure any tailor can hem your dress straight across and make it a wrap top. Good luck.





megt10 said:


> It is an easy alteration just make sure that you have a good tailor. I did the opposite with a dress that I purchased. It was too small on the top and was not returnable. So I had the top taken off and made it into a pencil skirt.




Thanks for the replies! I will have to give it a shot


----------



## Greentea

I just received my latest e-mail from the Melrose store about the new April and May pieces coming out - found my dream print!! It's called Leopard black. TDF. There's also a beautiful mini/delicate gray flower print in a few chiffon tops that I must investigate. Love the new stuff - be on the lookout!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Do you have a picture?

BTW, I am wearing the B Louche blouse today and I love it!
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...51007?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=2964


----------



## Butterfly_77

would you know anything about new wrap dresses? I'm quite curious on what the prints will be for the summer collection.

Has anybody more information?

TIA 



Greentea said:


> I just received my latest e-mail from the Melrose store about the new April and May pieces coming out - found my dream print!! It's called Leopard black. TDF. There's also a beautiful mini/delicate gray flower print in a few chiffon tops that I must investigate. Love the new stuff - be on the lookout!


----------



## Greentea

There are many new lovely wraps and a lot more long maxi dresses. Have to work now but I'll try to see if I can post some pics soon!


----------



## surlygirl

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^Do you have a picture?
> 
> BTW, I am wearing the B Louche blouse today and I love it!
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...51007?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=2964



Love this blouse! Want it! And I may be your Rilia dress twin soon!


----------



## Enigma78

Sale on the Rue la la website - bags, shoes and scarves


----------



## LovesYSL

I am anxiously awaiting the NYC sample sale. Not long now!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here I am wearing my DVF Baby Bis pants and my B Louche blouse (I am in my ruffle trench too, but I hadn't put it on yet)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh this came yesterday, Brisa in Tiny Stripe Ivory/Black:


----------



## bagsforme

^ Looks great on you!

Barney's just put that dress as well as several other DVF items on sale today.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh this came yesterday, Brisa in Tiny Stripe Ivory/Black:



Love this and the top as well Duke!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *bags and meg.*

Oh *bags* the one on sale at Barneys is the "Helena" and it is 100% raw silk.  The Brisa is more of DVF's true silk (jersey-type) material.  HTH!


----------



## sammix3

Love your outfits duke!


----------



## dbeth

surlygirl said:


> Love this blouse! Want it! And I may be your Rilia dress twin soon!



We'll be Triplets!  I am keeping mine!!





Dukeprincess said:


> Here I am wearing my DVF Baby Bis pants and my B Louche blouse (I am in my ruffle trench too, but I hadn't put it on yet)



Duke===love the top!  What shoes are you wearing?? I LOVE gold and black, especially with studs!!! 





Dukeprincess said:


> Oh this came yesterday, Brisa in Tiny Stripe Ivory/Black:





LOVE love love this one!!! Much better than the Row.  You look smashing in this and the style is great!!!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

I just picked up a really cool leather vest by DVF...I love leather jackets, so why not a vest?
http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=S2554768R10&categoryId=cat270008


----------



## Greentea

Duke - TO DIE!


----------



## megt10

tigertrixie said:


> I just picked up a really cool leather vest by DVF...I love leather jackets, so why not a vest?
> http://www.dvf.com/dvf/browse/productDetailWithPicker.jsp?productId=S2554768R10&categoryId=cat270008


 
Very cute, can't wait to see it on you. I love her leather jackets. They are so soft and well made.


----------



## BellaShoes

Fab *Duke*!!! Both pics, I especially love the B Louche blouse!


----------



## BellaShoes

A couple of pics from my recent purchases....

to the office....

Sliced Dress in Purple Velvet
Paired with Aqua black leggings and Brian Atwood Dramas






A quick modeling pick of my Atlanta Handy dress paired with my Brian Atwood Rose Gold Maniacs..


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> A couple of pics from my recent purchases....
> 
> to the office....
> 
> Sliced Dress in Purple Velvet
> Paired with Aqua black leggings and Brian Atwood Dramas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick modeling pick of my Atlanta Handy dress paired with my Brian Atwood Rose Gold Maniacs..


 
Awesome Bella you look fabulous! Love the shoes too!


----------



## megt10

Well got my Bloomingdales haul from the F&F sale. I am keeping 3 dresses. I got the Reara in candy/currant (runs large), the Alistrina in low tide (TTS) and the Regina cargo dress in river leopard I found this to be a bit tight in the shoulders but a bit large everywhere else though I think it still looks good. I am still waiting for the Adalvino Paper Sun from Saks. I thought it would be here today but hopefully tomorrow. I will try and get a few pics over the weekend. I still need to post my new CL shoes so will kill 2 birds with one stone.


----------



## Enigma78

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh this came yesterday, Brisa in Tiny Stripe Ivory/Black:


 
Duke- the Brisa in Tiny Stripe Ivory/Black looks great on you. You always look great in all your dvf anyway


----------



## Justlooking4

xxx
_please don't question our members._


----------



## Justlooking4

xxxx
_do not question our members like this!_


----------



## Greentea

Bella  love the fit of those pieces - gorgeous!


----------



## Charmosa

Oh wow Meg- can't wait to see the new outfits!  Bella and Duke - fabulous outfits!!



NM Last Call actually has some DVF items!

Pallavi Mini Maze-Print Dress in 6, 8, 10 and 12 for $167.30: http://www.lastcall.com/store/catal....jhtml%3FN%3D4294967293%2B186%26rd%3D1#mycart

Tropical Maze-Print Jumpsuit in 6, 8, 10, 12 and 14 for $160.30: http://www.lastcall.com/store/catal...Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D4294967293%2B186%26rd%3D1


----------



## Dukeprincess

*sammi, dbeth, greentea, bella, enigma and charmosa!*

*dbeth:* I am wearing CL Ostrich Candy 100mm.

I can't wait to see your new dresses, *meg!*

Love your new DVF dresses, *bella!*

That is a gorgeous vest, *tiger!*


----------



## lolitablue

Dukeprincess said:


> *sammi, dbeth, greentea, bella, enigma and charmosa!*
> 
> *dbeth:* I am wearing CL Ostrich Candy 100mm.
> 
> I can't wait to see your new dresses, *meg!*
> 
> Love your new DVF dresses, *bella!*
> 
> That is a gorgeous vest, *tiger!*


 

You are looking fabulous, my dear!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Greentea said:


> There are many new lovely wraps and a lot more long maxi dresses. Have to work now but I'll try to see if I can post some pics soon!


 
cool, Greentea. I'd love to see some pictures - I have not yet found anything new & exiting on either DVF.com or the big department stores websites


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much meg, duke and greentea!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

lolitablue said:


> You are looking fabulous, my dear!!!


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> cool, Greentea. I'd love to see some pictures - I have not yet found anything new & exiting on either DVF.com or the big department stores websites



Sorry, I can't post them  - if you pm me your e-mail I can forward my email to you.


----------



## Luv n bags

Here is what the DVF vest looks like - I love the buttery softness of it!










Sorry the photos are so huge!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Oh the Licorice vest!


----------



## Enigma78

Very nice tiger


----------



## megt10

tigertrixie said:


> Here is what the DVF vest looks like - I love the buttery softness of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the photos are so huge!


 That is one cute vest! Looks great with your outfit too.


----------



## Greentea

Tige - that's so cute!


----------



## bagsforme

Dvf Leron dress with and without Cheva sweater


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone know how the ESTOVAN style fits sizing-wise?


----------



## mashanyc

Estovan runs big. I think I remember You said you are size 4 in wraps, Thats what I normally wear, and all my Estovan are size 0. here are measurements for the 1 in the picture in size 0 laid flat: length 38"; side seam to side seam underarm 18"; waist 26". hips 36". HTH


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Bella *- love your new pieces.  You look fabulous
*Duke* - I want that shirt!!!  Now I'm going to be stalking ebay.  You wear DVF so well....
*Charmosa* - thanks for the heads-up on the DVF at lastcall.  I ordered the Pallavi 
*Bagforme* -


----------



## BellaShoes

Thank you so much *DC*!!!

Great vest *Tiger*!


----------



## megt10

Ok ladies I finally got my Adalvino Paper Sun. I love the dress but need some advice. It is a little tight across the back but fits perfectly everywhere else. It is that t.o.m. and I have put on a few lbs during all the construction that I plan to take off. Do you think that I should size up one? Opinions please. Oh and I am wearing my new CL Very Prive platform pumps.


----------



## Greentea

Pounds? Where? 
I think it looks great but you should feel comfortable in the dress. 
Beautiful print!


----------



## megt10

bagsforme said:


> Dvf Leron dress with and without Cheva sweater


 I love this dress on you and it looks great with the sweater as well.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Pounds? Where?
> I think it looks great but you should feel comfortable in the dress.
> Beautiful print!


 
Thanks Greentea, it is comfortable everywhere except across the back and that isn't too bad. I am afraid that if I size up one it will be too big. I love the print too so either way I am going to have this dress.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Ok ladies I finally got my Adalvino Paper Sun. I love the dress but need some advice. It is a little tight across the back but fits perfectly everywhere else. It is that t.o.m. and I have put on a few lbs during all the construction that I plan to take off. Do you think that I should size up one? Opinions please. Oh and I am wearing my new CL Very Prive platform pumps.


 
*meg* - you look amazing! if it is comfortable everywhere else, i wouldn't size up and maybe see if a seamstress can let out across the back a bit? and congrats on the VPs! they look great on you too!!


----------



## phiphi

bagsforme said:


> Dvf Leron dress with and without Cheva sweater


 
gorgeous!! dress twins!! it is perfect with the fernandos!!!


----------



## phiphi

tigertrixie said:


> Here is what the DVF vest looks like - I love the buttery softness of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the photos are so huge!


 
loves it! you look so chic!


----------



## phiphi

BellaShoes said:


> A couple of pics from my recent purchases....
> 
> to the office....
> 
> Sliced Dress in Purple Velvet
> Paired with Aqua black leggings and Brian Atwood Dramas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A quick modeling pick of my Atlanta Handy dress paired with my Brian Atwood Rose Gold Maniacs..


 
stunning *bella* - the purple is perfect with your skin tone!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Here I am wearing my DVF Baby Bis pants and my B Louche blouse (I am in my ruffle trench too, but I hadn't put it on yet)


 
gorgeous! the top! the pants! the candy pumps! the brisa! perfection!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *DC and P!*

ITA with *Greentea,* what pounds *meg?* 

*bags:* You look AMAZING!  I love the Leron!  And we are Fernando twins! (I have them in black)


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> *meg* - you look amazing! if it is comfortable everywhere else, i wouldn't size up and maybe see if a seamstress can let out across the back a bit? and congrats on the VPs! they look great on you too!!


 Thanks Phiphi I appreciate it the only place it is a tad uncomfortable is the cami. It is tight. I could change that out but it would change the look of the dress. I don't think the dress could be let out but I think that I could have the cami altered by putting a V in the back. I really just need about 1/2".


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you *DC and P!*
> 
> ITA with *Greentea,* what pounds *meg?*
> 
> *bags:* You look AMAZING! I love the Leron! And we are Fernando twins! (I have them in black)


 Thanks Duke, you are always so kind. What do you think about sizing up on the dress?


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Thanks Duke, you are always so kind. What do you think about sizing up on the dress?



How tight is tight?  I think a full size up is going to change the entire effect of the dress.  However, if it is uncomfortable, I wouldn't keep it.  Is there any room in the seams that will allow it to be let out?


----------



## megt10

Here is the Regina Cargo Dress in River Leopard. This dress is really cuter than the pictures. Once again a tad big everywhere except the back but very comfy. Damn those years of being a competitive swimmer.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> How tight is tight? I think a full size up is going to change the entire effect of the dress. However, if it is uncomfortable, I wouldn't keep it. Is there any room in the seams that will allow it to be let out?


 It isn't uncomfortable but when I look at the picture of my back I can see pulling. I think that I will just put a vent in the back of the cami which is what is really tight and I think that should fix the problem. I tried it on last night when I got it with my false advertising bra  and it was extra tight. Today was with my normal bra and it was a lot better.


----------



## megt10

Lastly here is the Alastrina in low tide paired with my CL Denis Sandals. These were the first pair of CL shoes that I purchased.


----------



## BellaShoes

Gorgeous new dress Meg! The regina cargo is wonderful and love the colors of the Alastrina.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> It isn't uncomfortable but when I look at the picture of my back I can see pulling. I think that I will just put a vent in the back of the cami which is what is really tight and I think that should fix the problem. I tried it on last night when I got it with my false advertising bra  and it was extra tight. Today was with my normal bra and it was a lot better.



Yes, do get a back vent and don't push up the girls when wearing that dress! 

Love the Reggina and the Alastrina too.


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> Gorgeous new dress Meg! The regina cargo is wonderful and love the colors of the Alastrina.


 Thanks *Bella *and *Duke*. Not to worry *Duke* there is no way to push up the girls with the cami on even if I get a vent in the back of it, lol. I have one more dress (Reara in candy/currant) but it is at the tailors getting a few snaps put on. It is the same size as the Adalvino but way big on the top. There is only 1 hook and eye closer holding the top closed and as I was walking it kept opening up. I get it back on Thursday.


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> Here is the Regina Cargo Dress in River Leopard. This dress is really cuter than the pictures. Once again a tad big everywhere except the back but very comfy. Damn those years of being a competitive swimmer.



Meg, you look beautiful in this Regina Cargo Dress!!! I have been looking all over for that dress. It is sold out in my size


----------



## Justlooking4

bagsforme said:


> Dvf Leron dress with and without Cheva sweater



Bagsforme, I love the Leron dress on you!!! I love the Cheva sweater too.


----------



## bagsforme

^Thank you everyone!

Megt10 - I think the paper sun dress looks good!  Thats one of the styles I have my eye on.  Waiting for sale.


----------



## Luv n bags

Everyone looks so beautiful in their DVF dresses.  I know NR carries them from time to time and I am still kicking myself for passing on two of them I saw recently.  Now I will be on the look-out!


----------



## megt10

Justlooking4 said:


> Meg, you look beautiful in this Regina Cargo Dress!!! I have been looking all over for that dress. It is sold out in my size


 Thanks so much, I really like the dress it has a real casual feel and will be perfect this summer. It also has pockets which come in handy when I have to walk the dogs, lol. 
I have found that if you let the women here know what you are looking for and the size they can find it for you. I have done that with a few dresses and each time someone has found it and sent me a message where to get it.


----------



## megt10

bagsforme said:


> ^Thank you everyone!
> 
> Megt10 - I think the paper sun dress looks good! Thats one of the styles I have my eye on. Waiting for sale.


 Thanks bags, I love that dress. I don't know what it is about the print but it just really called to me. I have decided to keep the dress and put a vent in the back of the cami. The consensus I think is that going up a size will make the dress a bit too big. I got the dress on sale from Saks when they had there F&F. I got my other dresses from Bloomies on sale with their F&F. I know that Nordstrom now has this dress so keep an eye out for their sales.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Was wondering if any of our ladies here have the NEW JEANNE (from vintage Diane collection) in CHAIN LINK......I ordered a size 2 and a size 4 and was shocked to find that there was such a significant difference in overall length between the two sizes.  Also wasn't too pleased with the gold button on the sleeve of the dress.  I ordered another dress from the vintage Diane re-release collection, the splatter paint Julian, and also felt underwhelmed......I'd thought I'd go head over heels over the re-release/vintage prints (esp. those two aforementioned prints, both worn by Diane herself decades ago) but that didn't turn out to be the case for me at all.  Much more enamored of the previous years'/non-vintage-Diane collection prints.  Was wondering how others felt about this vintage Diane collection.


----------



## Charmosa

*DC* - yah!  I'm so glad someone got something!!!  I really like the Pallavi too so please post when you get it...I'd like to see how it is IRL.
*Tiger* - great vest and it looks really good on you!
*bagsforme* - the Leron is fabulous on you, perfect with the Cheva.
*meg*- I REALLY like the Regina Cargo...I've been eyeing that one up for awhile too!  Looks great IRL.  I think the Adalvino fits you really well.  Sounds like you've found a solution.  Another option is to add a "pleat" to the back if it's the dress but you have to have a really good tailor/seamstress to do that.


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> *DC* - yah! I'm so glad someone got something!!! I really like the Pallavi too so please post when you get it...I'd like to see how it is IRL.
> *Tiger* - great vest and it looks really good on you!
> *bagsforme* - the Leron is fabulous on you, perfect with the Cheva.
> *meg*- I REALLY like the Regina Cargo...I've been eyeing that one up for awhile too! Looks great IRL. I think the Adalvino fits you really well. Sounds like you've found a solution. Another option is to add a "pleat" to the back if it's the dress but you have to have a really good tailor/seamstress to do that.


 Thanks Charmosa, I am going to take the Adalvino to my tailor next week. He is great and I am sure that he can make the cami a bit roomier. The dress itself is fine I think but the cami is about 2 inches smaller in the back/chest than the dress. I will let you all know how it works out. Worse case senario is I wear a different cami. I have had to do that with another dress that I bought.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*meg- *your new dresses are all fabulous! 


Here is my outfit from Mother's Day lunch Broken Waves dress with my CL Madame Butterfly Booties!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *dezy.*


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *meg- *your new dresses are all fabulous!
> 
> 
> Here is my outfit from Mother's Day lunch Broken Waves dress with my CL Madame Butterfly Booties!


 Oh Dezy, thank you and you look beautiful! I love the shoes too! You ladies are going to lead me to financial ruin, lol. Since seeing all your beautiful dresses paired with CL shoes I have a new obsession. I have 2 pairs and 2 more on the way, yikes.


----------



## BellaShoes

WOOOOOO!!* Dezy*, I love the MBB pairing!!! Fabulous my dear!


----------



## Luv n bags

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *meg- *your new dresses are all fabulous!
> 
> 
> Here is my outfit from Mother's Day lunch Broken Waves dress with my CL Madame Butterfly Booties!


 
Very pretty - I am coveting your CL's! I would get rid of five pairs just to have this one style.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*duke- *thank you my dear!!!

*meg- *thank you so much, yes it is a slippery slope, I can't wait to see all your CLs! 

*beeellllaaa! *thanks honey! 

*tiger- *so sweet, thank you!!!


----------



## dbeth

Hi ladies! 
Just popping in real quick---so busy lately. 

Of course, everyone looks fab in their DVF gear! And CL shoes! 



Bella---I got the sliced dress in Jade from Bloomies. Just tried it on today! I really like it, but don't love it. We'll see if it grows on me a bit more. It's probably going to be one of those dresses that I WANT to love and it will sit in my closet for a few months & then returned.


Tiger!!!!!!!!! My MJ gal!!!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just popping in real quick---so busy lately.
> 
> Of course, everyone looks fab in their DVF gear! And CL shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Bella---I got the sliced dress in Jade from Bloomies. Just tried it on today! I really like it, but don't love it. We'll see if it grows on me a bit more. It's probably going to be one of those dresses that I WANT to love and it will sit in my closet for a few months & then returned.
> 
> 
> Tiger!!!!!!!!! My MJ gal!!!


Dbeth would love to see pics of your new dress.


----------



## BellaShoes

dbeth, Oh I loved the Jade version!! What don't you like?


----------



## Charmosa

Just popping in for a quick message....*Dezy *-this is gorgeous on you!!!  Love it! 



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *meg- *your new dresses are all fabulous!
> 
> 
> Here is my outfit from Mother's Day lunch Broken Waves dress with my CL Madame Butterfly Booties!


----------



## Greentea

^ ditto!!! Just perfect!


----------



## Luv n bags

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just popping in real quick---so busy lately.
> 
> Of course, everyone looks fab in their DVF gear! And CL shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> Bella---I got the sliced dress in Jade from Bloomies. Just tried it on today! I really like it, but don't love it. We'll see if it grows on me a bit more. It's probably going to be one of those dresses that I WANT to love and it will sit in my closet for a few months & then returned.
> 
> 
> Tiger!!!!!!!!! My MJ gal!!!


 
Hi dbeth, I miss you on the MJ thread.  Did you ever post your photos of your DVF dresses? Your figure was made for these dresses - you're the reason why I am looking for one for myself!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Charmosa said:


> Just popping in for a quick message....*Dezy *-this is gorgeous on you!!! Love it!


 
thank you!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Dezy* - you look fabulous!!  I love that print...

Darnit, I had this in my cart went to checkout and GONE:  It was only $59!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^  I hate when that happens.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^  I hate when that happens.



I literally screamed "NOOOOOOOOO NOOOOOOO"


----------



## Charmosa

BUMMER DC!!!!  Where was that ...so curious!?



DC-Cutie said:


> *Dezy* - you look fabulous!!  I love that print...
> 
> Darnit, I had this in my cart went to checkout and GONE:  It was only $59!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Charmosa said:


> BUMMER DC!!!!  Where was that ...so curious!?



on Rue LaLa...


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> I literally screamed "NOOOOOOOOO NOOOOOOO"


 Oh DC, I am sorry. That has happened to me more times than I can say. Get Duke to find you a new one she is great at that!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Calling size 4's...anyone want to be my Brisa dress twin?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-Von-Furst...7778?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3f09c3f8b2


----------



## megt10

Today I wore my new Graca Giant Balloon Stripe dress that I purchased from ebay. It got colder before I left the house so I added my DVF grey Alphie jacket with it.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Calling size 4's...anyone want to be my Brisa dress twin?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-Von-Furst...7778?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3f09c3f8b2


 Oh Duke, I am so tempted. I love that dress especially on you. Have you dry cleaned yours yet? I heard that the print might run.


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^^How did you know I love that dress?  I am now regretting I passed on one in my size on Shopbop the other day! 

It is FANTASTIC on you *meg!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Oh Duke, I am so tempted. I love that dress especially on you. Have you dry cleaned yours yet? I heard that the print might run.



I haven't worn it yet...now I am scared!  Eep!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> ^^^How did you know I love that dress? I am now regretting I passed on one in my size on Shopbop the other day!
> 
> It is FANTASTIC on you *meg!*


 Thanks Duke, you are always so kind. Keep an eye out on ebay what size do you need? I am wearing a size 4 in this dress. It runs a tad small in the chest/back area because of the cut I think. It is really lightweight and will be perfect for summer. I really like it a lot since I think it could be dressed up or down.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I haven't worn it yet...now I am scared! Eep!


 Well if you bought it from a retail store I am sure that they will honor a return if it does bleed. I would wear it soon though and find out one way or the other.


----------



## mashanyc

It was Row dress that had problems not Brisa. they are made from different fabric.


----------



## bagsforme

Meg - looks great.  Love that print.  I have the Helmina top and dress in that print.


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> It was Row dress that had problems not Brisa. they are made from different fabric.


 Oh that is good to know.


----------



## megt10

bagsforme said:


> Meg - looks great. Love that print. I have the Helmina top and dress in that print.


 Thanks Bags, I love the print too.


----------



## Dukeprincess

mashanyc said:


> It was Row dress that had problems not Brisa. they are made from different fabric.



Glad I returned that one for the Brisa instead!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Calling size 4's...anyone want to be my Brisa dress twin?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-Von-Furst...7778?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3f09c3f8b2


 Duke have you purchased from this seller before? I do love the dress (lord knows I don't need it) and their feedback isn't overly impressive so very hesitant.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Duke have you purchased from this seller before? I do love the dress (lord knows I don't need it) and their feedback isn't overly impressive so very hesitant.



I haven't so I can't really offer any advice.  They have a lot of positives and a few negatives, but I feel that is norm on eBay.  However, I would feel terrible if you had a bad experience, so maybe pass?


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone know how these two DvF dresses run sizing-wise?  TIA!

GILDRED Red Lips dress







Justin dress as seen on JLo


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Duke have you purchased from this seller before? I do love the dress (lord knows I don't need it) and their feedback isn't overly impressive so very hesitant.



I'm wearing my Brisa at work today and I am in 

*foxy:  *I thought the Gildred ran small, I used to own it, but it was years ago so I sold it for some newer styles.


----------



## mashanyc

^IA. Gildred runs small and i found the fit awkward the bust area. Justin on JLo fits the same as my other Justin.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Does anyone have the Kesare blouse?  If so, should I size down?


----------



## dbeth

tigertrixie said:


> Hi dbeth, I miss you on the MJ thread.  Did you ever post your photos of your DVF dresses? Your figure was made for these dresses - you're the reason why I am looking for one for myself!




Yes, I did! The same ones that I posted here. But I havn't had time to post the others-----I have several more dresses. I don't think I am going to have time this month-----way to busy! Maybe June.

I'm still over in MJ, just don't post as much. But I'm not posting here as much either!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Dbeth would love to see pics of your new dress.



Hopefully next month Meg! I know---that's a long time, but I have so much stuff going on this month.




BellaShoes said:


> dbeth, Oh I loved the Jade version!! What don't you like?



Not sure Bella. I think it's the top half, not the lower half.  Also, not so sure that the tie dresses look that good on me----I returned the Selema.


----------



## BellaShoes

^sorry it did not work out *dbeth*...

Today, I wore my Broken Waves to the office (paired with Wolford Flash Leggings and CL Metallikas)






And in other news, thought I would take my Pink Wing Fleurette (after close to a 6 months and brand new in my closet)... out for the first time and DH did not like it on me.. sadly, I don't think it made the cut.


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> ^sorry it did not work out *dbeth*...
> 
> Today, I wore my Broken Waves to the office (paired with Wolford Flash Leggings and CL Metallikas)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in other news, thought I would take my Pink Wing Fleurette (after close to a 6 months and brand new in my closet)... out for the first time and DH did not like it on me.. sadly, I don't think it made the cut.


 Bella I love the dress on you and of course the shoes. I have a top with the same pattern which I love it is kinda blousy too and found that it looks best on me belted.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Hopefully next month Meg! I know---that's a long time, but I have so much stuff going on this month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure Bella. I think it's the top half, not the lower half. Also, not so sure that the tie dresses look that good on me----I returned the Selema.


 
Well we will just sit here and wait patiently


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Well we will just sit here and wait patiently





 


Hoping to catch up with you guys next week! I want to see all the goodies!


----------



## Greentea

Bella, love the broken waves on you! I also love the idea of the fleurette (and look at that print!) but I don't think it would make the cut for me, either. Maybe belted? I think you have to be super tall to wear these types of dresses.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wearing my Parisse camisole today at work.  (sorry for the blurry BB pics, I was rushing out of the door)


----------



## BellaShoes

Greentea said:


> Bella, love the broken waves on you! I also love the idea of the fleurette (and look at that print!) but I don't think it would make the cut for me, either. Maybe belted? I think you have to be super tall to wear these types of dresses.



Honey, I am super tall!!! I am 5'10 1/2 without shoes, strap on a pair of CL's and I am well past 6 foot! How tall do I need to be?


----------



## BellaShoes

Great colors Duke!!!


----------



## LABAG

sammix3 said:


> My new cahill top in currant, exclusive at saks.


 lOVE THIS TOP-how's the sizing, it looked like it a ran a little big online?


----------



## disc0ball

Help! Can anyone find me a Syrahni top in either of the two prints?


----------



## shamrock0421

I LOVE every single thing about this dress.
I'm not having any luck finding anything exactly like it online.
Is it a recent purchase?  If so, would you be so kind as to point me in the right direction?  Thanks so much! 


BellaShoes said:


> ^sorry it did not work out *dbeth*...
> 
> Today, I wore my Broken Waves to the office (paired with Wolford Flash Leggings and CL Metallikas)


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing my Parisse camisole today at work. (sorry for the blurry BB pics, I was rushing out of the door)


 Love it Duke you look AWESOME!


----------



## megt10

BellaShoes said:


> Honey, I am super tall!!! I am 5'10 1/2 without shoes, strap on a pair of CL's and I am well past 6 foot! How tall do I need to be?


 LOL Bella you are too funny.


----------



## Charmosa

Meg, Bella and Duke - great outfits!!!  I'm on a bit of a ban right now so can live vicariously through you guys! 

Having said that, I do love the cahill blouse.  Does anyone know how it runs???  Does it run TTS (although I only have dresses to compare to)?  I'm looking for something with a bit of stretch and it looks like it has 5% spandex, is it stretchy?  I thought I would see through online chat if the larger sizes in current are available anywhere.


----------



## Charmosa

OMG...I'm a bit foggy these days...I didn't see that LABAG JUST asked about the Cahill...sorry  LABAG!

If anyone has chest measurements for a 10 or 12, please PM me/post here!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks so much *bella, meg and charmosa!*


----------



## Greentea

BellaShoes said:


> Honey, I am super tall!!! I am 5'10 1/2 without shoes, strap on a pair of CL's and I am well past 6 foot! How tall do I need to be?



OMG!!! LOL! It's hard to tell on TPF pics!! I guess everyone needs to be giants to wear this!!! I'm 5'3" and shudder at the thought of how it would look on me.


----------



## BellaShoes

shamrock0421 said:


> I LOVE every single thing about this dress.
> I'm not having any luck finding anything exactly like it online.
> Is it a recent purchase?  If so, would you be so kind as to point me in the right direction?  Thanks so much!



Yes!!!! Picked it up during the Bloomingdales private sale!

Here you go...

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=523880&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## BellaShoes

Greentea said:


> OMG!!! LOL! It's hard to tell on TPF pics!! I guess everyone needs to be giants to wear this!!! I'm 5'3" and shudder at the thought of how it would look on me.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

good evening ladies, 

Fabulous DVF Fleurette dress in Pink Wing! size 6, $250!!!! From a beautiful seller! 

http://www.bonanza.com/booths/Bella..._Von_Furstenberg_Fleurette_Dress_in_Pink_Wing


----------



## Dukeprincess

Leron alert!  Ivory/white Leron size 8!
http://www.bluefly.com/Diane-Von-Fu...gner-cat80012-4294965605/313712201/detail.fly


----------



## megt10

Tonight I wore my Lune Flower Tiles Large that I got from ebay for the first time. I paired it with my new suede CL Denis Sandals and my new Chanel tote that I also got from ebay. I have been trolling, lol.


----------



## DC-Cutie

me in Pallavi Mini - LOVE IT!


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> me in Pallavi Mini - LOVE IT!


You look great love the dress and the shoes!


----------



## BellaShoes

*DC*!!! I love it! It is fabulous... is kind of looks like silk, similar to the Tabalah?

*Meg*, the colors are fab!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks Meg & Bella 
*Meg* - that print is FAB and those CLs 
*Bella* - the dress is 91% silk, similar feel to the Laura dress..


----------



## Greentea

Meg and DC - super hot! (meg, your bathroom is really pretty, btw!!)


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*DC- *It's so pretty!!!!

*meg- *you look great, and I see Loubies!


----------



## Charmosa

Meg - lovely!!!  The LOVE the CL's too!  If your new closet is anything like your bathroom...it will be spectacular!! 

DC - the Pallavi is fabulous on you...fits you perfectly!  Was it TTS?  Last Call has really fast shipping.


----------



## J_L33

I can't wait till the pre-fall collection hits stores!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Thanks *Greentea, Dezy and Charmosa * 

*Charmosa* - I'm between an 8 or 10 in DVF, I ordered this in a 10 and it fits great.  I think an 8 would have worked too.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Meg and DC - super hot! (meg, your bathroom is really pretty, btw!!)


 


DC-Cutie said:


> Thanks Meg & Bella
> *Meg* - that print is FAB and those CLs
> *Bella* - the dress is 91% silk, similar feel to the Laura dress..


 Thank you DC, Greentea, Dezy, Charmosa. Hopefully my closet will be done in the next 3 weeks or so. It is being done by the same contractor who did the bathroom and everything else in the house and the cabinetry is being done by the guy who did the cabinets for the garage, kitchen and bathrooms. At this point I do have enough DVF to give her her own section . Yes Dezy I think I need to post some pics of my new CL in that forum. I have been lurking but haven't joined in yet over there. I have made a few purchases thanks to you ladies.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*meg:* I love the Lune on you!  Perfect! 

*DC:* Work it girl!  Amazing!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> *meg:* I love the Lune on you! Perfect!
> 
> *DC:* Work it girl! Amazing!


 Thanks Duke, I really love this one it is so colorful and comfortable.


----------



## ashleyjena

I tried on 3 DVF dresses today at Century 21 and I was so bummed because the sizing was all over the place! And due to the nature of century 21, there were only a few of each dress, so I couldn't even swap out.  But they had some cute dresses!!


----------



## pugs2

DC-Cutie said:


> me in Pallavi Mini - LOVE IT!



You look beautiful DC!!!


----------



## pugs2

megt10 said:


> Tonight I wore my Lune Flower Tiles Large that I got from ebay for the first time. I paired it with my new suede CL Denis Sandals and my new Chanel tote that I also got from ebay. I have been trolling, lol.



I love the Lune Flower Tiles on you Meg. I want your bathroom!!!


----------



## pugs2

Geez, I can't believe how many fake DVF's I have seen this morning on fleabay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/DianeVonFursten..._WC_Dresses&hash=item4cf70b636a#ht_500wt_1182

This is so fake. Here's the link to Shopbop on how an authentic DVF Brigette should look: http://www.shopbop.com/clean-bridge...rID=2534374302023737&extid=froogle-DIAVF40032

Here's another fake DVF: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3316735&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_948
I love how the seller cut the inside tag, so you cannot see that it says 100% silk jersey, this DVF Jeanne OK Print never came in this light blue color either, it should be a lavendar blue

This is how an authentic DVF OK Jeanne should look: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/19649


----------



## megt10

pugs2 said:


> I love the Lune Flower Tiles on you Meg. I want your bathroom!!!



Thanks pugs you are very sweet!


----------



## Charmosa

Oh MAN!!!!  They have DVF at C21???  OMG!  Get me to NY/NJ!!!  Oh, but I'm on a ban....ok, will be awhile then! 

ashleyjen - did you check other locations??  Maybe they have other styles/sizes.

pugs - thanks for the intel.



ashleyjena said:


> I tried on 3 DVF dresses today at Century 21 and I was so bummed because the sizing was all over the place! And due to the nature of century 21, there were only a few of each dress, so I couldn't even swap out.  But they had some cute dresses!!


----------



## ashleyjena

Charmosa said:


> Oh MAN!!!!  They have DVF at C21???  OMG!  Get me to NY/NJ!!!  Oh, but I'm on a ban....ok, will be awhile then!
> 
> ashleyjen - did you check other locations??  Maybe they have other styles/sizes.
> 
> pugs - thanks for the intel.




I, unfortunately, was just in NYC for the day, and I can't really take the time to go to another location. The dresses I tried on were all $150-200.


----------



## megt10

pugs2 said:


> Geez, I can't believe how many fake DVF's I have seen this morning on fleabay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/DianeVonFursten..._WC_Dresses&hash=item4cf70b636a#ht_500wt_1182
> 
> This is so fake. Here's the link to Shopbop on how an authentic DVF Brigette should look: http://www.shopbop.com/clean-bridge...rID=2534374302023737&extid=froogle-DIAVF40032
> 
> Here's another fake DVF: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3316735&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_948
> I love how the seller cut the inside tag, so you cannot see that it says 100% silk jersey, this DVF Jeanne OK Print never came in this light blue color either, it should be a lavendar blue
> 
> This is how an authentic DVF OK Jeanne should look: http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/19649


 Wow, thanks for the info. You know I never really thought about whether a DVF dress was a fake or not until this forum. I always checked authenticity of my bag purchases or really high end clothing. I am glad that I am more informed these days. While I still by from ebay I only shop a few sellers.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Where is the Reara, *meg!*  You need to convince me to pull the plug!


----------



## megt10

I will try and get picture later today for you Duke. The guys are working in the bedroom and so I can't get to the closet or mirror.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Where is the Reara, *meg!* You need to convince me to pull the plug!


 Or you could just go with my moto, JUST DO IT! LOL.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Or you could just go with my moto, JUST DO IT! LOL.



HAHAHAHAHA, that is normally my motto, but I've been SO bad lately!  Haven't you seen all my posts in this thread?!  I need NO encouragement.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> HAHAHAHAHA, that is normally my motto, but I've been SO bad lately! Haven't you seen all my posts in this thread?! I need NO encouragement. [/QUOTE
> I thought that you were just trying to make me feel better about my purchasing. I just went up to the new closet that is being put in and Jason the cabinet maker looked at me and said I don't know you may need more space, lol.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Dukeprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA, that is normally my motto, but I've been SO bad lately! Haven't you seen all my posts in this thread?! I need NO encouragement. [/QUOTE
> I thought that you were just trying to make me feel better about my purchasing. I just went up to the new closet that is being put in and Jason the cabinet maker looked at me and said I don't know you may need more space, lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dukeprincess

If it makes you feel better *meg*, the conceirge at my building swears I must spend $10K per month with all the boxes that I receive on a weekly basis.  He always begs me to shop for him too!  I swear the majority of the stuff I return, but the DVF stuff typically stays!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone here have (or have tried on) the SAMIRA wrap?  Is it excessively long?.....i.e. must be hemmed unless one's super-model-high?  The websites that sell that style show a model said to be 5'9" or above and the dress seems to reach the ankles even on the model.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> If it makes you feel better *meg*, the conceirge at my building swears I must spend $10K per month with all the boxes that I receive on a weekly basis. He always begs me to shop for him too! I swear the majority of the stuff I return, but the DVF stuff typically stays!


 Well I am on a first name basis with the UPS drivers, lol.
Ok the guys just left and just for you Duke I changed out of my sweats, told the animals that I would feed them "in a minute" and took a few pics of the Reara. I really love the dress. I know I say that a lot but I mean it, lol. I did just get it back from the cleaners where I had 1 snap and 1 more hook & eye closure put on. Otherwise odds are good that the front of the dress would pop open as you walk. I paired it with my DVF sandals but for a dressier event I would pair them with my CL that haven't arrived yet, lol.


----------



## cassandra22007

Hi ladies! I normally hang out in the Balenciaga and nail/makeup subforums but *Charmosa *asked me to post a pic of my new DvF dress here! I can already tell this clothing subform is gonna be trouble for me ! 

I got this dress last week from Saks on sale, I don't know the name of it but the color is W-O-W. I love DvF but I don't have many items from this brand (yet).


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ very pretty! beautiful color.


----------



## foxycleopatra

For the plain black JEANNE (or Julian) wrap dresses, is the 100% rayon version better than the viscose/polyamide version?  Does one fit or drape differently than the other?

Also, does anyone know how the HELENA wrap fits?  I've read that it runs big but am not sure.  If I'm to get one plain black DvF wrap would you ladies say I should get the Jeanne or the Helena (on sale)?  TIA.


----------



## foxycleopatra

HELENA black wrap in size 8 on sale!!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v.../3137042?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1722


----------



## foxycleopatra

black HELENA in size 2, on sale at Saks

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492821465&bmUID=iUAPAWQ


----------



## Charmosa

YAH!!!!  There it is again! LOVE!!  That color is stunning as is the nail polish!

It's called Arria Embellished! 

And welcome to our thread....you will really "enjoy" it!! 



cassandra22007 said:


> Hi ladies! I normally hang out in the Balenciaga and nail/makeup subforums but *Charmosa *asked me to post a pic of my new DvF dress here! I can already tell this clothing subform is gonna be trouble for me !
> 
> I got this dress last week from Saks on sale, I don't know the name of it but the color is W-O-W. I love DvF but I don't have many items from this brand (yet).


----------



## BellaShoes

gorgeous cassandra!!!


----------



## Charmosa

ashleyjena - Oh too bad.  Sounds like you were lucky to make it to C21!  I actually thought they would have been even more discounted...the prices sound good but normally C21 has blowout prices. 

foxy - sorry, don't know anything about the Samira

Meg - another stunner!!

Duke - you can't keep us in suspense....remember those of us on a ban are living vicariously through you guys! LOL!


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> ashleyjena - Oh too bad. Sounds like you were lucky to make it to C21! I actually thought they would have been even more discounted...the prices sound good but normally C21 has blowout prices.
> 
> foxy - sorry, don't know anything about the Samira
> 
> Meg - another stunner!!
> 
> Duke - you can't keep us in suspense....remember those of us on a ban are living vicariously through you guys! LOL!


 Thanks Charmosa I appreciate it. I need to be on a ban too at least until I see how much extra room I am going to have. So *Duke *like she said don't keep us in suspense!


----------



## megt10

cassandra22007 said:


> Hi ladies! I normally hang out in the Balenciaga and nail/makeup subforums but *Charmosa *asked me to post a pic of my new DvF dress here! I can already tell this clothing subform is gonna be trouble for me !
> 
> I got this dress last week from Saks on sale, I don't know the name of it but the color is W-O-W. I love DvF but I don't have many items from this brand (yet).


 Welcome Cassandra,very pretty outfit. Love the color. Hold on to your Visa it is a very dangerous place in here, lol.


----------



## Charmosa

Yes, I think visa's have a way of completely running off with little DVF legs under them carrying them away...kind of like elves! :giggles:

Meg - we are so dying to see that closet!!


----------



## Enigma78

foxycleopatra said:


> Does anyone here have (or have tried on) the SAMIRA wrap? Is it excessively long?.....i.e. must be hemmed unless one's super-model-high? The websites that sell that style show a model said to be 5'9" or above and the dress seems to reach the ankles even on the model.


 

@foxy- i found the samira to be long not excessively like any other maxi dress, which i would have to pair with a form heels i reckon. Lovely dress though, makes you look very slim lined


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> Yes, I think visa's have a way of completely running off with little DVF legs under them carrying them away...kind of like elves! :giggles:
> 
> Meg - we are so dying to see that closet!!


 Charmosa, I am dying to see my closet too! It is taking forever. The stairs should be finished being power-coated this week. The cabinetry is getting there but 3 of the cabinets needed to be taken out and will have to be redone because they were off by about 6". I really am hoping to be finished with it sometime in June. On the upside, at least this renovation hasn't been as disruptive as all the others that I have done.


----------



## Greentea

meg - the Rears is so chic with that colorblocking! Wowza!


----------



## Greentea

Cassandra - welcome! It's a slippery slope for sure. Love that dress on you - just looking at it makes me want to go on a cruise!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*cassandra, *looks fabulous on you! one of the characters on 90210 was wearing it in last night's episode


----------



## foxycleopatra

Enigma78 said:


> @foxy- i found the samira to be long not excessively like any other maxi dress, which i would have to pair with a form heels i reckon. Lovely dress though, makes you look very slim lined



Thank you for this info!

Does anyone know if the SAMIRA in black was/is carried at any dept. stores (e.g. Saks, NM, Bloomies, Nordies)?  I don't see it on any dept. store websites but am not sure about the b&m store inventory.  It's sold out at DVF boutiques and NAP US.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*meg:* I absolutely ADORE the Reara!    STUNNING!!!!

*cassandra:* The Arria looks amazing on you!  

My latest ban breaker hasn't arrived yet, but should be on its way...


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> *meg:* I absolutely ADORE the Reara!  STUNNING!!!!
> 
> *cassandra:* The Arria looks amazing on you!
> 
> My latest ban breaker hasn't arrived yet, but should be on its way...


 Thanks Duke I can't wait to see what you got! I think you should definitely get the Reara. I would look fabulous on you.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> meg - the Rears is so chic with that colorblocking! Wowza!


 Thanks Greentea, I really love the colors of this dress. Now if it would only warm up a bit so that I could wear it, lol.


----------



## Greentea

^ word.


----------



## dbeth

foxycleopatra said:


> For the plain black JEANNE (or Julian) wrap dresses, is the 100% rayon version better than the viscose/polyamide version?  Does one fit or drape differently than the other?
> 
> Also, does anyone know how the HELENA wrap fits?  I've read that it runs big but am not sure.  If I'm to get one plain black DvF wrap would you ladies say I should get the Jeanne or the Helena (on sale)?  TIA.



The Helena does run big. I bought the black in 3 different styles. I think it runs most definitly 1 size big , maybe 2.  I did not like it at all----it was heavy and not very flattering. I would stick with the Jeanne or Julian. Not sure about your question regarding the viscose/polyamide though because I am pretty new to DVF.




cassandra22007 said:


> Hi ladies! I normally hang out in the Balenciaga and nail/makeup subforums but *Charmosa *asked me to post a pic of my new DvF dress here! I can already tell this clothing subform is gonna be trouble for me !
> 
> I got this dress last week from Saks on sale, I don't know the name of it but the color is W-O-W. I love DvF but I don't have many items from this brand (yet).



You look great in it! And the color is gorgeous! Reminds me of my Jade Sliced shirt dress.

Oh and Welcome!!!! 





megt10 said:


> Well I am on a first name basis with the UPS drivers, lol.
> Ok the guys just left and just for you Duke I changed out of my sweats, told the animals that I would feed them "in a minute" and took a few pics of the Reara. I really love the dress. I know I say that a lot but I mean it, lol. I did just get it back from the cleaners where I had 1 snap and 1 more hook & eye closure put on. Otherwise odds are good that the front of the dress would pop open as you walk. I paired it with my DVF sandals but for a dressier event I would pair them with my CL that haven't arrived yet, lol.



Hahaha! I am also on a first name basis with my UPS guy. Good thing he's eye candy.     The Reara looks so good on you Meg!! I am positive that you just inspired Duke to buy it.   Oh and love your CL's you paired with it!! I think those are called Fontaine or something..........I almost bought a a pair a few years ago!


----------



## dbeth

DC-Cutie said:


> me in Pallavi Mini - LOVE IT!



DC---you look HOT in that dress!! Love it!  I have been thinking about ordering it if I find my size!





megt10 said:


> Tonight I wore my Lune Flower Tiles Large that I got from ebay for the first time. I paired it with my new suede CL Denis Sandals and my new Chanel tote that I also got from ebay. I have been trolling, lol.



Love the blue ensemble Meg!  Wow---you are on a roll with the CL shoes...........I told you that you wouldn't be able to stop.   I went through it about 2 years ago. It put me on a major ban and I had to stop. There's a few that I havn't worn yet, but will someday!




Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing my Parisse camisole today at work.  (sorry for the blurry BB pics, I was rushing out of the door)




Duke---you make that top look gorgeous! I didn't think it looked that great online, but seeing it on you changes my mind. And the pink cardigan really brings out the pink in the shirt!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> DC---you look HOT in that dress!! Love it! I have been thinking about ordering it if I find my size!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Love the blue ensemble Meg! Wow---you are on a roll with the CL shoes...........I told you that you wouldn't be able to stop.  I went through it about 2 years ago. It put me on a major ban and I had to stop. There's a few that I havn't worn yet, but will someday!*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah I have been very bad lately. I need to stop and I will, really soon, lol. You were right about the CL. What can I say they look so good with my DVF.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> The Helena does run big. I bought the black in 3 different styles. I think it runs most definitly 1 size big , maybe 2. I did not like it at all----it was heavy and not very flattering. I would stick with the Jeanne or Julian. Not sure about your question regarding the viscose/polyamide though because I am pretty new to DVF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look great in it! And the color is gorgeous! Reminds me of my Jade Sliced shirt dress.
> 
> Oh and Welcome!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha! I am also on a first name basis with my UPS guy. Good thing he's eye candy.  The Reara looks so good on you Meg!! I am positive that you just inspired Duke to buy it.  Oh and love your CL's you paired with it!! I think those are called Fontaine or something..........I almost bought a a pair a few years ago!


 Thanks Dbeth. I will let you know how the shoes work out. They should be here this week.


----------



## warmhaus

Questions for you ladies who are DVF experts:
1.I recently purchased a black new julian wrap dress.  I feel that the seams at the front of the dress not flattened when wrapping the dress.  Is it normal?
2. How is it compared to the regular julian wrap dress?
3. Is the fabric different than the regular julian wrap dress?
4. Should I go for the regular julian wrap dress, is the fit a little better?
5. Which one is considered as classic?
Appreicate your comments, thanks!


----------



## Butterfly_77

welcome to DvF  you'll be taken by her beautiful dresses as soon as you have bought your first one....



warmhaus said:


> Questions for you ladies who are DVF experts:
> 1.I recently purchased a black new julian wrap dress. I feel that the seams at the front of the dress not flattened when wrapping the dress. Is it normal? --> do you mean that the "wrap" part does not look flat? or the seam?
> 2. How is it compared to the regular julian wrap dress? --> size/fit wise more or les the same. But the regular Julians are in silk jersey and I like those much more than the black rayon ones (although I have a Julian and a jeanne in black as my basic dresses)
> 3. Is the fabric different than the regular julian wrap dress? --> yep: silk jersey vs. rayon. The silk jersey ones are much more comfortable to wear and I like the virbrant colors/patterns
> 4. Should I go for the regular julian wrap dress, is the fit a little better? --> are you able to try instore? Do you want something black or some colorful patterns? it really depends on what you prefer print/colorwise. If you want to stick to black, stay with the julian in rayon; if you dare to wear some color, then the regular wraps (julian, justin, jeanne) are your playfield.
> 5. Which one is considered as classic? --> i'd say, both! At the moment there is the diane vintage collection with a lot of her old prints --> chain link medium for example is a classic in my opinion.
> Appreicate your comments, thanks!


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> me in Pallavi Mini - LOVE IT!


 
*dc *- lady. that. is. hot. your legs go on for days! please send me the bibis too. 




megt10 said:


> Well I am on a first name basis with the UPS drivers, lol. Ok the guys just left and just for you Duke I changed out of my sweats, told the animals that I would feed them "in a minute" and took a few pics of the Reara. I really love the dress. I know I say that a lot but I mean it, lol. I did just get it back from the cleaners where I had 1 snap and 1 more hook & eye closure put on. Otherwise odds are good that the front of the dress would pop open as you walk. I paired it with my DVF sandals but for a dressier event I would pair them with my CL that haven't arrived yet, lol.


 
*meg* - i love all of your newest additions! the colours, the prints, the shoes!!! fabulous! 



cassandra22007 said:


> Hi ladies! I normally hang out in the Balenciaga and nail/makeup subforums but *Charmosa *asked me to post a pic of my new DvF dress here! I can already tell this clothing subform is gonna be trouble for me !
> 
> I got this dress last week from Saks on sale, I don't know the name of it but the color is W-O-W. I love DvF but I don't have many items from this brand (yet).


 
*cassandra - *gorgeous! that colour is stunning on you! it is so vibrant!!


----------



## icecreamom

*Cassandra* I love the dress on you! the color is amazing


----------



## phiphi

mashanyc said:


> Easy to repair. Where did You find Leron? (I assume striped?). That 1 sold out long time ago. I got mine months ago and some friends asked if I can find it and I couldnt find any in small sizes


 
thank you *masha *for reassuring me about the fix - i received the leron back from the seamstress, with the seams fixed nicely. we have a glimmer of non-rain today, so i took her out to play. leron with CL rouge buenos aires.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> thank you *masha *for reassuring me about the fix - i received the leron back from the seamstress, with the seams fixed nicely. we have a glimmer of non-rain today, so i took her out to play. leron with CL rouge buenos aires.


 Wow stunning! I love the whole outfit and the shoes are amazing. You always look so chic


----------



## DC-Cutie

I'll take a side of *Phi* for 1000, Alex!!!  *Phi* you look BEAUTIFUL the dress is perfect and the pop of color from your CLs is just   and thank you for your lovely compliment


----------



## icecreamom

phiphi said:


> thank you *masha *for reassuring me about the fix - i received the leron back from the seamstress, with the seams fixed nicely. we have a glimmer of non-rain today, so i took her out to play. leron with CL rouge buenos aires.


 
Phi, You look amazing!


----------



## Greentea

phiphi - magic! Love the shoes, too.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Dammit *Phi*, you've done it again, stolen my   GORGEOUS!


----------



## warmhaus

Butterfly_77 said:


> welcome to DvF  you'll be taken by her beautiful dresses as soon as you have bought your first one....



Thanks Butterfly_77.  I am a newbie to the DVF thread, I owned their dresses but I would like to add a black one into my collection.  Like you said, their dresses are beautiful and classic.

Yes what I refer to is the seam near the edge.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Egg Zactly Mini Dress, size 10, $137!  

Saks
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374306394927&bmUID=j00Jw_d


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Wow stunning! I love the whole outfit and the shoes are amazing. You always look so chic



thank you so much *meg*! 



DC-Cutie said:


> I'll take a side of *Phi* for 1000, Alex!!!  *Phi* you look BEAUTIFUL the dress is perfect and the pop of color from your CLs is just   and thank you for your lovely compliment



 *dc* - you are too sweet!! thanks dear!




icecreamom said:


> Phi, You look amazing!



thank you *icecream*!! i miss seeing you around! how are you?



Greentea said:


> phiphi - magic! Love the shoes, too.



*greentea*! thank you! i do love what she's done with stripes this season!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Dammit *Phi*, you've done it again, stolen my   GORGEOUS!



thank you honey!!


----------



## Charmosa

As per usual phi....another stunning outfit!!  You look beautiful!!


----------



## .pursefiend.

no dresses (yet)
but i have a pair of ankle boots that i absolutely adore


----------



## Greentea

Ugh - I love this thread but it's killing me! I haven't bought a single DVF thing in a few months 'cause I'm trying to be good and save for shopping in Europe. ACK! Less than 3 weeks now!


----------



## sammix3

You can do it Greentea!


----------



## sammix3

I'm on NM's website and there are some new items added for preorder, I already have my eye on these three!

http://beta.neimanmarcus.com/store/...#page-index=0&wallOffset=-1824&pageOffset=243

http://beta.neimanmarcus.com/store/...0072&catId=cat35740731&navId=BoutiqueFeatured

http://beta.neimanmarcus.com/store/...0014&catId=cat35740731&navId=BoutiqueFeatured


----------



## foxycleopatra

Another 40% off DvF wrap......size 6:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v.../3146359?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=2081


----------



## Dukeprincess

^^Rilla


----------



## cassandra22007

Charmosa said:


> YAH!!!!  There it is again! LOVE!!  That color is stunning as is the nail polish!
> 
> It's called Arria Embellished!
> 
> And welcome to our thread....you will really "enjoy" it!!





BellaShoes said:


> gorgeous cassandra!!!





megt10 said:


> Welcome Cassandra,very pretty outfit. Love the color. Hold on to your Visa it is a very dangerous place in here, lol.





Greentea said:


> Cassandra - welcome! It's a slippery slope for sure. Love that dress on you - just looking at it makes me want to go on a cruise!





dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *cassandra, *looks fabulous on you! one of the characters on 90210 was wearing it in last night's episode



Thanks ladies! I love this dress so much and I think it has pushed me over the edge as a DvF lover! I've been a longtime fan but never really bought that many things, just a few items here and there on sale. I think from now on I'm going to make sure and check out DvF dresses first whenever I need something nice!

*dezynrbaglaydee-* I saw that 90210! I was like OMG thats my dress! It is funny because a couple years ago I had met some girl who kept telling me over and over that I look like that actress (who plays Silver), but I never really saw the resemblance--prob because our hair is so different. Anyway I thought that was funny.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I fell in love with this dress after seeing it on the Match.com commercial....

Introducing the Trella 






Not sure I love this one, but here it is nonetheless...Naudia dress


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here's an outfit I wore this week...
Syrahni and Simca trousers


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - you look beautiful in the Trella, but the Naudia is making you look wide on the bottom - no bueno!  Love your outfit, too!


----------



## BellaShoes

Lovely pics Duke... perhaps give the Naudia a steam or press and try it again?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you, *DC.* 

I agree *Bella,* I am just not sure I love it.  I got it as a substitute for the Selema that I love, but can't seem to find in my size.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's an outfit I wore this week...
> Syrahni and Simca trousers


 Duke love the Trella dress I missed the Match.com commercial but seeing it on you I am falling in love with it! I think you should press the Naudia and try it again for sure. I love the style of it but it is hard to see the fit with it being wrinkled. I love what you wore to work. It is so flattering on you and shows off how tiny you are. Note to self must hunt down this top.


----------



## soholaleni

Does anyone know where I might be able to locate this bag in this print?? Thanks!!

Also, I have some outfits I have been meaning to post and will do so soon when I'm less busy


----------



## phiphi

*duke* - i love the trella on you!!! the naudia is pretty but you have such a great figure i don't think the dress does you justice. you know how much i love the syrahni on you. perfection!


----------



## phiphi

*soho* - sorry i can't see the picture..


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Duke love the Trella dress I missed the Match.com commercial but seeing it on you I am falling in love with it! I think you should press the Naudia and try it again for sure. I love the style of it but it is hard to see the fit with it being wrinkled. I love what you wore to work. It is so flattering on you and shows off how tiny you are. Note to self must hunt down this top.



Thanks *meg!*  The Syrahni is great, you NEED one. 



phiphi said:


> *duke* - i love the trella on you!!! the naudia is pretty but you have such a great figure i don't think the dress does you justice. you know how much i love the syrahni on you. perfection!



  Thanks babe (and for listening to me as I stalked the Trella in my size)


----------



## Greentea

OMG, I need the Trella. Love it!!
And the Syrahni is stunning.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks *meg!*  The Syrahni is great, you NEED one.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks babe (and for listening to me as I stalked the Trella in my size)



You are right Duke I do NEED IT, lol. What size should I be hunting down?


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> You are right Duke I do NEED IT, lol. What size should I be hunting down?



I would suggest a 0 or 2...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> OMG, I need the Trella. Love it!!
> And the Syrahni is stunning.



I  it too!!!!


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> You are right Duke I do NEED IT, lol. What size should I be hunting down?


 
(yes you do)  - and agreed with *duke* - size 0 or 2.. mine is a 2.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Sample Sale Alert!*- June 6-10 in NYC


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh.... Here go hell come....  *Duke, Surly *- ya'll ready for the roadtrip????  *Phi*, get on Expedia, Kayak or somebody and book your FLIGHT!!!  *Creigh* - where you at?


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> Oh.... Here go hell come.... *Duke, Surly *- ya'll ready for the roadtrip???? *Phi, get on Expedia, Kayak or somebody and book your FLIGHT!!!* *Creigh* - where you at?


 
omg *dc* i burst out laughing reading that  could you imagine all of us there!? sadly i may be in europe then.. ladies you gotta hook me up!!


----------



## creighbaby

I actually spoke with the fabulous *Duke Princess *today in what I will file under the category: Wow, it really is a smallest world. 

*D.C.*: I'm supposed to be out of town for the early part of the sale. Once I learned about the sale, I started trying to change my plans.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Hey *Creigh* - I totally forgot that you mentioned you would be away during this sale.  If your plans change, it would be great to see you and do some retail therapy...


----------



## ashleyjena

Dukeprincess said:


> *Sample Sale Alert!*- June 6-10 in NYC




How good are the prices typically at these? I live in Connecticut, so it's POSSIBLE for me to go, but I'm only going to go if I know that I can definitely afford a few pieces....


----------



## dbeth

phiphi said:


> thank you *masha *for reassuring me about the fix - i received the leron back from the seamstress, with the seams fixed nicely. we have a glimmer of non-rain today, so i took her out to play. leron with CL rouge buenos aires.




Phi---love the leron on you! Your shape is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!





Dukeprincess said:


> I fell in love with this dress after seeing it on the Match.com commercial....
> 
> Introducing the Trella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I love this one, but here it is nonetheless...Naudia dress




Loving the Trella on you Duke!!! The print is gorgeous!!!  


I also bought the Naudia, but in a beige color----I returned it. I wanted to love it, but it was tight across my back and the waist didn't do much for me.  It looks wayyyyy better on you!!! It definitly shows off your cute little waist line. The only part I don't like is the fullness around the upper to mid thigh----I also had that on my dress, so it's definitly the style.


----------



## creighbaby

ashleyjena said:


> How good are the prices typically at these? I live in Connecticut, so it's POSSIBLE for me to go, but I'm only going to go if I know that I can definitely afford a few pieces....



People have had mixed experiences. The first couple of days are good for the abundant selection, but the last few days are good because the prices have usually been lowered -- but the selection isn't as good. They do restock everyday for the first few days.

Some people say they can get the same or better prices at department stores during sale season. The sale in December was an absolute nightmare because people were really rude and  pushy. 

There is sometimes/often a line to get in. The first day is press and VIP and they are pretty strict about enforcing the list in the morning. But I know people who have been able to get in after the press/vip hours on the first day.


Search tpf for past sale reviews and also check out racked's reviews for intel.

http://ny.racked.com/tags/dvf-sample-sale

I think these three reviews are from June 2010

http://ny.racked.com/archives/2010/06/08/nightmare_fitting_room_lines_snake_around_the_dvf_sale.php

http://ny.racked.com/archives/2010/...ential_rains_couldnt_stop_crazed_dvf_fans.php

http://ny.racked.com/archives/2010/06/10/no_lines_and_lower_prices_at_the_dvf_sample_sale.php

December 2010
http://ny.racked.com/archives/2010/...erg_has_dropped_prices_and_a_packed_store.php


----------



## pugs2

Does anyone know where I can find a DVF Jeanne Falling Poppy dress? I love that style and print. They are all out of this dress at DVF.com and Bloomingdales.


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^I'd love to find out as well.  Selfridges and other UK retailers have it still available in limited sizes on their websites, but UK prices are all waaay above retail.


----------



## ashleyjena

creighbaby said:


> People have had mixed experiences. The first couple of days are good for the abundant selection, but the last few days are good because the prices have usually been lowered -- but the selection isn't as good. They do restock everyday for the first few days.
> 
> Some people say they can get the same or better prices at department stores during sale season. The sale in December was an absolute nightmare because people were really rude and  pushy.
> 
> There is sometimes/often a line to get in. The first day is press and VIP and they are pretty strict about enforcing the list in the morning. But I know people who have been able to get in after the press/vip hours on the first day.
> 
> 
> Search tpf for past sale reviews and also check out racked's reviews for intel.
> 
> http://ny.racked.com/tags/dvf-sample-sale
> 
> I think these three reviews are from June 2010
> 
> http://ny.racked.com/archives/2010/06/08/nightmare_fitting_room_lines_snake_around_the_dvf_sale.php
> 
> http://ny.racked.com/archives/2010/...ential_rains_couldnt_stop_crazed_dvf_fans.php
> 
> http://ny.racked.com/archives/2010/06/10/no_lines_and_lower_prices_at_the_dvf_sample_sale.php
> 
> December 2010
> http://ny.racked.com/archives/2010/...erg_has_dropped_prices_and_a_packed_store.php



Thank you, this was so helpful!! I looked up the threads and I think it may be worth it for me to go on the last day. I know there may not be much left, but there are big price cuts and it seems like my size still has quite a bit left on the last day most times (10-12). I am working on talking my mother into going with me because then we could make a whole day of it!


----------



## Justlooking4

pugs2 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a DVF Jeanne Falling Poppy dress? I love that style and print. They are all out of this dress at DVF.com and Bloomingdales.



There is brand new one for sale on ebay right now for only $249, but I don't know if you wear size 8.


----------



## ashleyjena

Dukeprincess said:


> *Sample Sale Alert!*- June 6-10 in NYC




Where can I find more information? Is there any yet? My mother would like some more information about times/location. We will be arriving in NYC at 8:30am, and she wants to kind of plan the day.


----------



## megt10

I am so jealous of those of you who can make it to the sales in NYC! Not that I need anything but that has never stopped me 
Today we are heading to a friends for dinner. I am wearing my DVF Flamingo top for the first time with Genetic Skinny leggings and my new CL Numero Prive Roccia Python & Anthracite Laminato shoes. I have yet to post in the CL sub-forum but I will have to soon. My collection is growing almost as quickly as my DVF dress collection. What can I say they go so well together.


----------



## Charmosa

OMG!  Sooo sad I won't be able to make this.

Is there a chance that the Bec in Snow Pony would be at this sale or was it likely at the Dec one?  I've been lusting after this dress FOREVER and even ebay doesn't have my size anymore.  The other one I'm dying for is the Jeanne in Simple Winter Garden and since they were both at the UK sample sale, I'm wondering if they will be at this one??  I'm assuming they don't do charge sends?  I have a friend that might be going so can see if they can pick it up for me too.



Dukeprincess said:


> *Sample Sale Alert!*- June 6-10 in NYC


----------



## pugs2

Justlooking4 said:


> There is brand new one for sale on ebay right now for only $249, but I don't know if you wear size 8.



Thank you.


----------



## pugs2

megt10 said:


> I am so jealous of those of you who can make it to the sales in NYC! Not that I need anything but that has never stopped me
> Today we are heading to a friends for dinner. I am wearing my DVF Flamingo top for the first time with Genetic Skinny leggings and my new CL Numero Prive Roccia Python & Anthracite Laminato shoes. I have yet to post in the CL sub-forum but I will have to soon. My collection is growing almost as quickly as my DVF dress collection. What can I say they go so well together.



I love that DVF top on you and your new CL's!!!


----------



## pugs2

OMG. SFNATIVE333 is back to lying to her innocent ebay buyers. I love how she states that the DVF Diana Wonderwoman dress is brand new, when in fact it's used and she just bought this dress from another ebay seller for just $75.00. Here's the link for this dress she bought in size "0" and is now reselling. Her buying id is: Tabbiecloset for this dress. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250817796590 

Here's the link to this same dress that she is selling for $245!!! http://cgi.ebay.com/DIANE-VON-FURST...WC_Dresses&hash=item45fac19f1b#ht_2029wt_1141, and lying and stating it's brand new!!!

Just watch all of these used DVF dresses that she bought for $35 to $75 will be relisted under her selling id: SFNATIVE33 and she will sell for $250 or more and say they are brand new.
http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...oset&completed=1&all=1&rows=50&sort=10&_rdc=1

She just sold this used DVF dress for $255.00 and only paid $99.00 for it. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200603469821


----------



## Dukeprincess

creighbaby said:


> I actually spoke with the fabulous *Duke Princess *today in what I will file under the category: Wow, it really is a smallest world.
> 
> *D.C.*: I'm supposed to be out of town for the early part of the sale. Once I learned about the sale, I started trying to change my plans.



  It was sooo good to speak with you too!  And yes it truly is a small world!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> I am so jealous of those of you who can make it to the sales in NYC! Not that I need anything but that has never stopped me
> Today we are heading to a friends for dinner. I am wearing my DVF Flamingo top for the first time with Genetic Skinny leggings and my new CL Numero Prive Roccia Python & Anthracite Laminato shoes. I have yet to post in the CL sub-forum but I will have to soon. My collection is growing almost as quickly as my DVF dress collection. What can I say they go so well together.



You look great, *meg! *  Come on over to the CL subforum...


----------



## megt10

pugs2 said:


> I love that DVF top on you and your new CL's!!!


 Thank you Pugs, you are so sweet.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> You look great, *meg! * Come on over to the CL subforum...


 Thanks Duke, I have been lurking in the CL subforum. I am going to have to post some pics but I am afraid of spending too much time there, lol. I keep seeing shoes that I love that I think now wouldn't that look great with ....dress.


----------



## ashleyjena

I googled everywhere and I can't find information on the sample sale  I want to buy bus tickets for me and my mom (through megabus) and each day the price goes up, but my mother won't agree to it until we have more info.
I did see that it was around the same dates last year but she's getting really picky with knowing times and dates.

Either way, I'm THRILLED that she said yes, and excited to go and get my, hopefully, first DVF piece! 
I've tried on about 100 of these dresses and shirts but always put it back due to it being full retail price.


----------



## Justlooking4

foxycleopatra said:


> ^^^I'd love to find out as well.  Selfridges and other UK retailers have it still available in limited sizes on their websites, but UK prices are all waaay above retail.


Here's a Jeanne Falling Poppy on ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...46131&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_614wt_1141


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> I am so jealous of those of you who can make it to the sales in NYC! Not that I need anything but that has never stopped me
> Today we are heading to a friends for dinner. I am wearing my DVF Flamingo top for the first time with Genetic Skinny leggings and my new CL Numero Prive Roccia Python & Anthracite Laminato shoes. I have yet to post in the CL sub-forum but I will have to soon. My collection is growing almost as quickly as my DVF dress collection. What can I say they go so well together.



meg, you look faaantastic! come play in the CL subforum!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> meg, you look faaantastic! come play in the CL subforum!!


 Thanks phiphi, I might have to do that, lol.


----------



## surlygirl

hi, ladies! i wish i could take pics cause i have a few new items to share. i've been in retail therapy the past few weeks. this weekend i tried a lot of my purchases kinda hoping that some things wouldn't work and i could send back, but no luck with that!

i have the *rilia *( ordered it, it was canceled, popped up again, order it again! ) love it.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-rilia-silk-dress/3146359

the *ignacia *(sp) - the lovely *dukeprincess *alerted me to this dress on nordstrom. i was a bit worried about the stripes ( i'm, ummmm, curvy! ) but it looks great on.
http://reviews.bloomingdales.com/7130/513826/reviews.htm

found the black *trapp *dress at my local saks for a steal! again, worried about the curves, but the fit is very nice.

also, scored a few tops from saks during f&f ... the striped, *bandot *top ( would love to find this in grey, too ) and a grey *cahil *blouse. don't know the names. love both of them!

also bought the "love is life" *bairly **louche *blouse from neimans, but that was the one dvf item that did go back. the silk is not smooth and soft, but has almost a synthetic feel to it. more durable fabric, but not for me.

oh. almost forgot the grey/white striped *boye *blouse from shopbop. this top looks so much better in person. online it looked different on just about every site that had it pictured so i didn't know what to expect.

i am going to try to take pics soon. excited to pair up my new pieces as well as some older pieces that are still unworn!


----------



## dbeth

Meg--Love the new CL's!!  I have always wanted the Roccia Python!!  Can't wait to see your next pair. 


Surly---Would love to see modeling pics! I also got the Rilia dress & love it.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Meg--Love the new CL's!! I have always wanted the Roccia Python!! Can't wait to see your next pair.
> 
> 
> Surly---Would love to see modeling pics! I also got the Rilia dress & love it.


 Thanks DBeth, I found the shoes on ebay. They were custom made for the woman who sold them. I am a sucker for snakeskin.


----------



## phiphi

surlygirl said:


> hi, ladies! i wish i could take pics cause i have a few new items to share. i've been in retail therapy the past few weeks. this weekend i tried a lot of my purchases kinda hoping that some things wouldn't work and i could send back, but no luck with that!
> 
> i have the *rilia *( ordered it, it was canceled, popped up again, order it again! ) love it.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-rilia-silk-dress/3146359
> 
> the *ignacia *(sp) - the lovely *dukeprincess *alerted me to this dress on nordstrom. i was a bit worried about the stripes ( i'm, ummmm, curvy! ) but it looks great on.
> http://reviews.bloomingdales.com/7130/513826/reviews.htm
> 
> found the black *trapp *dress at my local saks for a steal! again, worried about the curves, but the fit is very nice.
> 
> also, scored a few tops from saks during f&f ... the striped, *bandot *top ( would love to find this in grey, too ) and a grey *cahil *blouse. don't know the names. love both of them!
> 
> also bought the "love is life" *bairly **louche *blouse from neimans, but that was the one dvf item that did go back. the silk is not smooth and soft, but has almost a synthetic feel to it. more durable fabric, but not for me.
> 
> oh. almost forgot the grey/white striped *boye *blouse from shopbop. this top looks so much better in person. online it looked different on just about every site that had it pictured so i didn't know what to expect.
> 
> i am going to try to take pics soon. excited to pair up my new pieces as well as some older pieces that are still unworn!



*surly* - i know you look fabulous in them all! you must post pics so we can revel in your gorgeousness!


----------



## megt10

Ladies there are several items on sale at Nordstrom.com. They don't actually say sale but the prices are really reduced.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Let's see some modeling pics *surly!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Bec in Snow Pony for $146!  Sizes 12 and 14

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/76838


----------



## Charmosa

OMG!  You are KIDDING me!  I missed it and definitely would of bought it.  I've been so wanting that dress in FOREVER and a size 12 is really hard to find.  I'm so BUMMED!   Thanks for posting duke.



Dukeprincess said:


> Bec in Snow Pony for $146!  Sizes 12 and 14
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/76838


----------



## Dukeprincess

Charmosa said:


> OMG!  You are KIDDING me!  I missed it and definitely would of bought it.  I've been so wanting that dress in FOREVER and a size 12 is really hard to find.  I'm so BUMMED!   Thanks for posting duke.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I am so sorry *Charmosa. *


----------



## foxycleopatra

DvF Helena - size 10 (runs large) - $139.97

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-helena-wrap-dress/3137042?origin=wishlist


----------



## Charmosa

I KNOW!  Such a bummer!

Both Syrahni styles on bluefly:
Stripe maze in size 8 for $151.20 - http://www.bluefly.com/Diane-Von-Fu...lk-voile-blouse/cat80012/313722701/detail.fly

Heart maze in size 4 for $154.80 - http://www.bluefly.com/Diane-Von-Fu...-blouse/COLOR_CROSS-SELL/313958501/detail.fly

Looks like only 1 of each left!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone want to be blouse twins with me?

B Louche on sale
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...tid%3D21499%26N%3D0%26st%3Ds%26pageSize%3D160


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone know how the JEANNE in black/white DvF logo print runs sizing-wise?  I saw some eBay listings claiming it to be running small but am not sure if that info is reliable.  TIA!


----------



## Charmosa

Does anyone have a Saks SA they can recommend for DVF?  I'd like to check if a few things are on pre-sale.  

The SA I've been using is at the Chicago and for some reason they don't sell DVF anymore...bizarre.  She can still look things up but I wouldn't mind someone a bit closer to Washington state - i.e. California, Nevada, Arizona, etc but more important is a good SA!  Thanks!


----------



## surlygirl

Rilia - size 6, $139.97!!!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...ess/3146359?origin=coordinating-3146359-0-1-1


----------



## Dukeprincess

Della top, size 10, $80!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...silk-top/3137041?origin=category&resultback=0


----------



## Butterfly_77

I have this one and IMO it runs TTS (= DVF sizing). It does run small however, comparing to the sizing of other brands (but that's the case with all DVF)




foxycleopatra said:


> Does anyone know how the JEANNE in black/white DvF logo print runs sizing-wise?  I saw some eBay listings claiming it to be running small but am not sure if that info is reliable.  TIA!
> 
> matchesfashion.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/dvf-z-d1773001d10_bck/xlarge/dvf-z-d1773001d10_bck_1.jpg


----------



## Butterfly_77

*love is life graffiti* print is back!

matchesfashion has the new Julian in this print. I have bought it one or two seasons ago and I love it very much!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Butterfly_77 said:


> *love is life graffiti* print is back!
> 
> matchesfashion has the new Julian in this print. I have bought it one or two seasons ago and I love it very much!



yep they brought it back in the Julian.....also available at DvF boutiques (much cheaper US retail price compared to the UK price).


----------



## AEGIS

ladies i got 2 dresses today from loehmanns for $76!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> ladies i got 2 dresses today from loehmanns for $76!!!!



ok.....  were the pics?


----------



## Greentea

NIce!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> ok.....  were the pics?




i know im a jerk w/o giving for not giving any details. i was just so excited.

the first is the edythe 

seen here on sale for $120
It was I think $65 with 30% off and my 10% loehmanns discount card
http://http//www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod101000019&parentId=cat980731http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/93637

it has rouching in the back. we'll see how that works bc i've got a bum and last thing i want is to make it look bigger.  i didn't even try them on. i just grabbed.

perfect for summer


----------



## AEGIS

i waited too long to edit but here is the second dress



the second is the Weslie in the beetle big print.  This one was $59.99 w/30% off and 10% loehmann's card

the detail is really pretty













im tempted to try another loehmanns tomorrow


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> i waited too long to edit but here is the second dress
> 
> 
> 
> the second is the Weslie in the beetle big print. This one was $59.99 w/30% off and 10% loehmann's card
> 
> the detail is really pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im tempted to try another loehmanns tomorrow


 Wow Aegis, what a great deal! I love both your dresses. I have the Weslie, you are going to love it! Note to self, must go to Loehmanns, lol. Congrats!


----------



## megt10

Last night I wore for the first time my Imana Sundial found on ebay with my new CL Josefa pumps also from ebay.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Aegis- great deal on great dresses. 
Megt- you look smoking hot!
Here's my deal from mm lc yesteryear.  I wanted this dress when it was in store but I couldn't find it at a great price.  I pd 86+ total


----------



## megt10

talldrnkofwater said:


> Aegis- great deal on great dresses.
> Megt- you look smoking hot!
> Here's my deal from mm lc yesteryear. I wanted this dress when it was in store but I couldn't find it at a great price. I pd 86+ total


 Talk about HOT! Love that dress on you.  I can't believe what a great deal you got, it makes it that much better. I have some more dresses that should arrive on Tuesday from Nordstom. All were on sale I was going to wait for double points but glad I didn't they sold out of everything that I wanted in a few hours.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Thanks Meg- the shopping gods were watching over me yesterday.  I can't wait to see your haul!


----------



## CurlyHeadedGurl

Meg, talldrnkofwater,

HOT!!!


----------



## sammix3

Aegis - what a steal!

Meg - looking fabulous as always!


----------



## ashleyjena

AEGIS said:


> i know im a jerk w/o giving for not giving any details. i was just so excited.
> 
> the first is the edythe
> 
> seen here on sale for $120
> It was I think $65 with 30% off and my 10% loehmanns discount card
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/93637
> 
> it has rouching in the back. we'll see how that works bc i've got a bum and last thing i want is to make it look bigger.  i didn't even try them on. i just grabbed.
> 
> perfect for summer



I saw this dress at Century 21 and tried it on, I think it was like $80? It was too small for me even 1 size up from my normal size. But it was too small because it wouldn't fit my large chest (I couldn't get it to zip at the top) I hope yours fits you though!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Aegis:* Great score!

*talldrink:* I love the Steele!  I wore mine this week actually! 

*Meg:* Gorgeous DVF + CL combo.


I have to post my greatest eBay score EVER tomorrow...I am too lazy to snap pics right now!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore for the first time my Imana Sundial found on ebay with my new CL Josefa pumps also from ebay.




I LOVE it esp. the Josefa pump. I have a weakness for gold 



talldrnkofwater said:


> Aegis- great deal on great dresses.
> Megt- you look smoking hot!
> Here's my deal from mm lc yesteryear.  I wanted this dress when it was in store but I couldn't find it at a great price.  I pd 86+ total




oh i love your look! I love the mix of patterns.  It looks like separates! 



sammix3 said:


> Aegis - what a steal!
> 
> Meg - looking fabulous as always!



Thanks sammix



ashleyjena said:


> I saw this dress at Century 21 and tried it on, I think it was like $80? It was too small for me even 1 size up from my normal size. But it was too small because it wouldn't fit my large chest (I couldn't get it to zip at the top) I hope yours fits you though!!



part of the itty bitty committee.  well maybe not so itty but nowhere near buxom



Dukeprincess said:


> *Aegis:* Great score!
> 
> *talldrink:* I love the Steele!  I wore mine this week actually!
> 
> *Meg:* Gorgeous DVF + CL combo.
> 
> 
> I have to post my greatest eBay score EVER tomorrow...I am too lazy to snap pics right now!




thanks! you're the DVFprincess so i know it's going to be fab.  btw hello fellow blue devil


----------



## megt10

CurlyHeadedGurl said:


> Meg, talldrnkofwater,
> 
> HOT!!!


 Thanks Curly, Sammix, Duke and Aegis you are all so sweet . So far the Josefa are my most comfortable pair of CL. I love the black and gold combo.


----------



## surlygirl

*talldrink *- love the Steele! it looks great on you.

*Aegis *- your post inspired me to go to loehmann's yesterday! didn't see any dvf, but did find a super cute, very 70s Rachel Pally dress. 

*megt *- super cute! the Josefas are uber comfy. love that you are such a CL convert!!!


----------



## phiphi

AEGIS said:


> ladies i got 2 dresses today from loehmanns for $76!!!!



score!!! they're both gorgeous dresses! congrats aegis!



megt10 said:


> Last night I wore for the first time my Imana Sundial found on ebay with my new CL Josefa pumps also from ebay.



so pretty meg! love the dress and the josefas on you are fabulous!



talldrnkofwater said:


> Aegis- great deal on great dresses.
> Megt- you look smoking hot!
> Here's my deal from mm lc yesteryear.  I wanted this dress when it was in store but I couldn't find it at a great price.  I pd 86+ total



what a steal!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I won't keep you ladies in suspense any longer...Introducing my new Licorice Leather Jacket!!! 

I loved this jacket from the moment I saw it, but couldn't fathom the $895 price tag!   Even on sale it was $600, more than I wanted to pay.  So I am trolling eBay and see a listing for this BNWT jacket and after talking to the seller and getting more detailed pics, I bought this jacket for $110 with shipping.  BRAND NEW!!!!


----------



## megt10

surlygirl said:


> *talldrink *- love the Steele! it looks great on you.
> 
> *Aegis *- your post inspired me to go to loehmann's yesterday! didn't see any dvf, but did find a super cute, very 70s Rachel Pally dress.
> 
> *megt *- super cute! the Josefas are uber comfy. love that you are such a CL convert!!!


 Thanks surly I love the look of my dresses with CL shoes. The Josefas are my favorites for comfort for sure. I couldn't believe how easy they are to walk in.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> score!!! they're both gorgeous dresses! congrats aegis!
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty meg! love the dress and the josefas on you are fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> what a steal!!


 Thank you phiphi I love the shoes with the dress.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*AEGIS*: You are a Blue Devil too?


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I won't keep you ladies in suspense any longer...Introducing my new Licorice Leather Jacket!!!
> 
> I loved this jacket from the moment I saw it, but couldn't fathom the $895 price tag!  Even on sale it was $600, more than I wanted to pay. So I am trolling eBay and see a listing for this BNWT jacket and after talking to the seller and getting more detailed pics, I bought this jacket for $110 with shipping. BRAND NEW!!!!


Oh Duke that jacket looks great on you. Is the jacket as soft as other DVF leathers jackets? I love it. What a great deal. Congrats.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Oh Duke that jacket looks great on you. Is the jacket as soft as other DVF leathers jackets? I love it. What a great deal. Congrats.



Yes, the leather is buttery soft! Thank you so much! I am in love!


----------



## Enigma78

Dukeprincess said:


> I won't keep you ladies in suspense any longer...Introducing my new Licorice Leather Jacket!!!
> 
> I loved this jacket from the moment I saw it, but couldn't fathom the $895 price tag!   Even on sale it was $600, more than I wanted to pay.  So I am trolling eBay and see a listing for this BNWT jacket and after talking to the seller and getting more detailed pics, I bought this jacket for $110 with shipping.  BRAND NEW!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Jacket!!! And what a bargain


----------



## Charmosa

My birthday outfit!  Cahil blouse and Georgie pants with Miu Miu jeweled flats.  Excuse the mess in the background, we were packing for a trip! I probably could of sized down in the blouse, it's a bit big but it will be fine for now.  The pants need to be hemmed too (they are supposed to be cropped...ahhh being short!!!  LOL!).


----------



## sammix3

happy belated birthday! You look absolutely fabulous! I love the cahill blouse and I'm sure you felt super comfy too 



Charmosa said:


> My birthday outfit!  Cahil blouse and Georgie pants with Miu Miu jeweled flats.  Excuse the mess in the background, we were packing for a trip! I probably could of sized down in the blouse, it's a bit big but it will be fine for now.  The pants need to be hemmed too (they are supposed to be cropped...ahhh being short!!!  LOL!).


----------



## sammix3

that is the deal of the century! I wish I can find amazing deals like this.. but I always end up paying retail since my size is always gone, even at full price!



Dukeprincess said:


> I won't keep you ladies in suspense any longer...Introducing my new Licorice Leather Jacket!!!
> 
> I loved this jacket from the moment I saw it, but couldn't fathom the $895 price tag!   Even on sale it was $600, more than I wanted to pay.  So I am trolling eBay and see a listing for this BNWT jacket and after talking to the seller and getting more detailed pics, I bought this jacket for $110 with shipping.  BRAND NEW!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Charmosa:* Happy Birthday!   I think you look great! 

Thank you so much *enigma and sammi!*


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> My birthday outfit! Cahil blouse and Georgie pants with Miu Miu jeweled flats. Excuse the mess in the background, we were packing for a trip! I probably could of sized down in the blouse, it's a bit big but it will be fine for now. The pants need to be hemmed too (they are supposed to be cropped...ahhh being short!!! LOL!).


 Happy Birthday Charmosa! You look great love the outfit.


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> I won't keep you ladies in suspense any longer...Introducing my new Licorice Leather Jacket!!!
> 
> I loved this jacket from the moment I saw it, but couldn't fathom the $895 price tag!   Even on sale it was $600, more than I wanted to pay.  So I am trolling eBay and see a listing for this BNWT jacket and after talking to the seller and getting more detailed pics, I bought this jacket for $110 with shipping.  BRAND NEW!!!!



gorgeous and fierce!! (and hello that.is.an.awesome.score.)



Charmosa said:


> My birthday outfit!  Cahil blouse and Georgie pants with Miu Miu jeweled flats.  Excuse the mess in the background, we were packing for a trip! I probably could of sized down in the blouse, it's a bit big but it will be fine for now.  The pants need to be hemmed too (they are supposed to be cropped...ahhh being short!!!  LOL!).



you look stunning charmosa!! happy birthday!


----------



## Charmosa

Thanks *phi, meg, Duke* and *Sammi*!  You ladies are so sweet!! 

My birthday was a couple of weeks ago so it was a V-E-R-Y long wait for my prezzies but it's all worth it with DVF!!!


----------



## kat99

Here is one of my favorite DVF dresses, from my blog:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *P* 

Pretty dress *kat*!


----------



## sammix3

Pretty! Love your YSL tributes too 



kat99 said:


> Here is one of my favorite DVF dresses, from my blog:


----------



## megt10

kat99 said:


> Here is one of my favorite DVF dresses, from my blog:


 Very pretty dress Kat. It looks great on you.


----------



## ashleyjena

kat99 said:


> Here is one of my favorite DVF dresses, from my blog:




Gorgeous dress!! 

Reading this thread is making me sooooo excited for the sample sale in new york in 1.5 weeks!!!


----------



## kat99

Thanks everybody! I hope we score some more lovely DVF in the sales


----------



## Charmosa

Wow  Kat --  lovely dress and I love the feather!  I like how that dress has a one shoulder but the other shoulder is covered too....very creative of DVF!



kat99 said:


> Here is one of my favorite DVF dresses, from my blog:


----------



## sammix3

I'm super jealous of everyone who gets to go to the sample sale!

Hmm there are some new styles for preorder at saks.com and nm.com that i have my eye on.. can't wait til they're available!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke*- that jacket is so nice and the price   How do you find these AMAZING deals?


----------



## phiphi

great dress kat!

today i'm wearing the fatima blouse in ropes and joli noeud d'orcet.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> *Duke*- that jacket is so nice and the price   How do you find these AMAZING deals?



  I am always on the hunt!


You look gorgeous my dear *P! *


----------



## missKAILI

Ladies I need your help! I am in love.






It's called the Parisse tank in Winter Garden. Has anyone seen this so we can finally be together? 

BTW- you all look awesome in your DVF!


----------



## Dukeprincess

missKAILI said:


> Ladies I need your help! I am in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called the Parisse tank in Winter Garden. Has anyone seen this so we can finally be together?
> 
> BTW- you all look awesome in your DVF!



Have we seen it?  Like can we find one in your size, you mean?  

I have seen the Parisse in my closet because I own it , but you can find yours at Nordstrom Rack online they pop up on occasion.  Did you check fleabay?


----------



## missKAILI

I ask because everywhere I look online it is out of stock. And yes, I've looking through the 996 DVF tops on eBay. No luck!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I saw a few at Nordstrom Rack last weekend.


----------



## phiphi

*missK - *you could also call a dvf boutique and ask them to find you one.


----------



## Dukeprincess

missKAILI said:


> I ask because everywhere I look online it is out of stock. And yes, I've looking through the 996 DVF tops on eBay. No luck!



I know, I was being funny (sorry for the sarcasm).  But seriously, keep stalking Rack online, it pops up for $49.50 often.

If you are large, here's one.

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...erg-DVF-Z-S2627690D10-tops-PURPLE-BLACK/46040


----------



## missKAILI

DC-Cutie said:


> I saw a few at Nordstrom Rack last weekend.


 

I checked the closest Nordstrom Rack to me and nada. Do you mind me asking which location you shop and maybe I can give them a call?


----------



## DC-Cutie

missKAILI said:


> I checked the closest Nordstrom Rack to me and nada. Do you mind me asking which location you shop and maybe I can give them a call?



I saw them at the Washington, DC store


----------



## missKAILI

Thank you! I tried with no luck but I'll keep searching.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> great dress kat!
> 
> today i'm wearing the fatima blouse in ropes and joli noeud d'orcet.


 You look so classy love it all. Fantastic phiphi!!!


----------



## Greentea

phiphi - love that look! Shoot, I need that Fatima!


----------



## Charmosa

Fierce phi phi!!!!!!!!!!! 




phiphi said:


> great dress kat!
> 
> today i'm wearing the fatima blouse in ropes and joli noeud d'orcet.


----------



## juneping

does anyone know dvf is having a sale soon? even the dept stores are not having that dress on sale. i have been eyeing this dress for the longest time...it came out a couple of months or even longer ago but it is still full price. ugh.....


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> I am always on the hunt! You look gorgeous my dear *P! *


 
thanks for enabling hon!! 



megt10 said:


> You look so classy love it all. Fantastic phiphi!!!


 
thank you meg!! i need to find more colour though.. you look so fabulous in your dresses.  



Greentea said:


> phiphi - love that look! Shoot, I need that Fatima!


 
thanks greentea!! you so need that fatima!  it is so fun with a great retro vibe. i want to pair it with wide legged jeans and wedges on the weekend. 


Charmosa said:


> Fierce phi phi!!!!!!!!!!!


 
thanks P!!


----------



## sammix3

Just placed an order on some new items that I've been eyeing.. and they just got off the preorder so I should get them probably next week? Can't wait!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Just placed an order on some new items that I've been eyeing.. and they just got off the preorder so I should get them probably next week? Can't wait!


 So what did you get? Can't wait to see!


----------



## dbeth

Hi ladies,
Finally back. I'll have to try to catch up!


If anyone is interested, I'll have a size 12 Damiana dress in Lightening that I will be returning to Nordstrom. I ordered it off Nordstrom.com and my order didn't initially go through, so I ordered it again. Well, both orders ended up going through and it's to late to cancel one of them since both have shipped already. I love this dress----can't wait to get it!  Message me if you are interested in me putting it on hold for you so you can purchase it. I won't get it until next week and then I will return it the following week. Price is $238.


----------



## dbeth

Cute Vern black wrap dress, size 6. 50% off at $186.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v.../3074001?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=2591



Just ordered these! They look so cute! If anyone has these, how do they fit?? Comfortable?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...e/3164254?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=995


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Cute Vern black wrap dress, size 6. 50% off at $186.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v.../3074001?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=2591
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered these! They look so cute! If anyone has these, how do they fit?? Comfortable?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...e/3164254?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=995


 Thpse are cute shoes dbeth. I haven't seen them but look forward to finding out how they fit.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies,
> Finally back. I'll have to try to catch up!
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested, I'll have a size 12 Damiana dress in Lightening that I will be returning to Nordstrom. I ordered it off Nordstrom.com and my order didn't initially go through, so I ordered it again. Well, both orders ended up going through and it's to late to cancel one of them since both have shipped already. I love this dress----can't wait to get it! Message me if you are interested in me putting it on hold for you so you can purchase it. I won't get it until next week and then I will return it the following week. Price is $238.


 I ordered that dress too. I so love the look of it but it just didn't work for me. I can't wait to see it on you.


----------



## dbeth

Hey ladies----How does the Della dress run?? 





megt10 said:


> I ordered that dress too. I so love the look of it but it just didn't work for me. I can't wait to see it on you.



Such a bummer Meg. I hate it when that happens. I bought the Jade Sliced Shirt dress not long ago and I wanted to love it so bad, but it did nothing for my figure. I was really bummed out.

If I decide to keep the Damaina (About 95% sure, lol!) I will definitly do modeling pics. I already tried it on at Nordstrom several months ago.

By the way, any new CL's?!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Hey ladies----How does the Della dress run??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a bummer Meg. I hate it when that happens. I bought the Jade Sliced Shirt dress not long ago and I wanted to love it so bad, but it did nothing for my figure. I was really bummed out.
> 
> If I decide to keep the Damaina (About 95% sure, lol!) I will definitly do modeling pics. I already tried it on at Nordstrom several months ago.
> 
> By the way, any new CL's?!


 I bought the Sliced dress too dbeth and it went back as well. I agree it did nothing for my figure either.
Where to start with the CL yeah, lol. I have 10 pair sitting in my closet 5 pair on the way from NAP sale. We will see if they work and I just got Winter Trash that arrived last night from Nordstrom. They are a work of art but a bit too big and so I am going to return them and see if I can get a 38.5. My closet is set for completion next week and I am hoping to get my dresses and shoes up there and take some pics. At this point CL and DVF will have there own section, lol.


----------



## phiphi

dbeth said:


> Hey ladies----How does the Della dress run??
> 
> Such a bummer Meg. I hate it when that happens. I bought the Jade Sliced Shirt dress not long ago and I wanted to love it so bad, but it did nothing for my figure. I was really bummed out.
> 
> If I decide to keep the Damaina (About 95% sure, lol!) I will definitly do modeling pics. I already tried it on at Nordstrom several months ago.
> 
> By the way, any new CL's?!



hey dbeth! i found the della to fit true to size for my fitted dvf dresses (using bec, jori, leron (which i guess is kinda like a striped della..) and laura as my references)


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> So what did you get? Can't wait to see!



I got the candy colored sliced dress and the rose color sliced top from NM.com. hope they both work out!


----------



## surlygirl

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies,
> Finally back. I'll have to try to catch up!
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested, I'll have a size 12 Damiana dress in Lightening that I will be returning to Nordstrom. I ordered it off Nordstrom.com and my order didn't initially go through, so I ordered it again. Well, both orders ended up going through and it's to late to cancel one of them since both have shipped already. I love this dress----can't wait to get it!  Message me if you are interested in me putting it on hold for you so you can purchase it. I won't get it until next week and then I will return it the following week. Price is $238.



hi, *dbeth*! what print is the Damiana? is it this one on NM? thanks!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...1.jhtml%3F_requestid%3D18154%26N%3D4294967147


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> I bought the Sliced dress too dbeth and it went back as well. I agree it did nothing for my figure either.
> Where to start with the CL yeah, lol. I have 10 pair sitting in my closet 5 pair on the way from NAP sale. We will see if they work and I just got Winter Trash that arrived last night from Nordstrom. They are a work of art but a bit too big and so I am going to return them and see if I can get a 38.5. My closet is set for completion next week and I am hoping to get my dresses and shoes up there and take some pics. At this point CL and DVF will have there own section, lol.



Ooooo meg!    Can't wait to see your closet pics!! My dream is to have a fabulous closet one day. And the Winter Trash are gorgeous shoes! It's hard for me to resist the CL Nordstrom sale right now. The only shoes I got are a pair of Gucci denim wedges---should arrive next week.



phiphi said:


> hey dbeth! i found the della to fit true to size for my fitted dvf dresses (using bec, jori, leron (which i guess is kinda like a striped della..) and laura as my references)



Thanks Phi! TTS as in US or DVF? For example: I am a size 10-12 in US, but take a 14 in DVF wrap dresses ( Julian, Jeanne).





surlygirl said:


> hi, *dbeth*! what print is the Damiana? is it this one on NM? thanks!



http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...1.jhtml%3F_requestid%3D18154%26N%3D4294967147
YES SURLY!!! That's the print! Are you interested?!  It might be marked down more after I return it since I'll be waiting approx. 1 1/2-2 weeks. Or, you can always get the price adjustment within 2 weeks once it is marked down.


----------



## dbeth

Size 4 Damiana Lightening Dress, 40% off at $238.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...s/3151031?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=855


I soooo love this dress. Can't wait to get mine! One of the mom's at my daughter's pre-school wore this for the Mother's Day Party & she really stood out. It looked great.

 I remember when I first saw it at Nordstrom from a distance and I fell in love immediately!


----------



## surlygirl

dbeth said:


> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...1.jhtml%3F_requestid%3D18154%26N%3D4294967147
> YES SURLY!!! That's the print! Are you interested?!  It might be marked down more after I return it since I'll be waiting approx. 1 1/2-2 weeks. Or, you can always get the price adjustment within 2 weeks once it is marked down.



thanks, *dbeth*! i am interested.


----------



## dbeth

surlygirl said:


> thanks, *dbeth*! i am interested.




Ok!   I will message you when I return it!  Like I said, it will be at least 1 1/2- 2 weeks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> I bought the Sliced dress too dbeth and it went back as well. I agree it did nothing for my figure either.
> Where to start with the CL yeah, lol.* I have 10 pair sitting in my closet 5 pair on the way from NAP sale.* We will see if they work and I just got Winter Trash that arrived last night from Nordstrom. They are a work of art but a bit too big and so I am going to return them and see if I can get a 38.5. My closet is set for completion next week and I am hoping to get my dresses and shoes up there and take some pics. At this point CL and DVF will have there own section, lol.



 

I got 2 pairs from the NAP sale, but one is going back.


----------



## DC-Cutie

5 pair!!!!  Goodness gracious!  My love for CL has taken a nose dive , but looks like *Meg's* love is picking up at full speed


----------



## sammix3

Ladies.. I got bitten by the CL bug too. I got 2 pairs 2 weeks ago and I can't wait to get more!


----------



## J_L33

I can't wait till the pre-fall stuff comes in. I LOVE THE COLORS!
However, it's pretty un-DVFish, IMO.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I got 2 pairs from the NAP sale, but one is going back.


 
Wow, can't believe you got your order already. Mine won't arrive until Thursday. I am pretty sure that I won't be keeping everything that I ordered but thought that I would get what I could and try it. I also got 3 DVF dresses. I got the Trapp dress, Alric Floral and Disco Winona. Not sure of any of it but for the price worth a shot.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Ooooo meg!  Can't wait to see your closet pics!! My dream is to have a fabulous closet one day. And the Winter Trash are gorgeous shoes! It's hard for me to resist the CL Nordstrom sale right now. The only shoes I got are a pair of Gucci denim wedges---should arrive next week.
> 
> Thanks dbeth, I can't wait to see my closet either. Since the stairs aren't there yet it has made trying to plan a lot more difficult. The stairs should at least start to be installed on Wednesday. I doubt the closet will be finished but at least I can get up there a lot more easily. I have gone overboard on my purchasing knowing that I was going to have someplace hopefully great to put everything.
> 
> I don't know if I am going to be able to get the Winter Trash either. My SA called this morning about the 38.5 and apparently there is only 1 in the company and they can't find it. So I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Ladies.. I got bitten by the CL bug too. I got 2 pairs 2 weeks ago and I can't wait to get more!


 Yep and for me the CL bug started right here in the DVF thread. They are the perfect compliment to most of her clothing as we have seen time and time again from all the beautiful pics of the ladies here.


----------



## windy55

Question about Leron

I finally found a Leron in my size and now have a question about the different "versions" of this dress.  The one I got is the black & ivory in the viscose and something.  A fabric very much like the Row Stripe dress that I ordered and returned.  Seems like there is a silk jersey version that exists.  Can anyone shed any light on these different fabrications and the desirability of one over the other?  This viscose version is quite clingy with no movement.  That might be okay for some places - but for work maybe not so much. I do like the style of the dress very much.

Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## indi3r4

ladies,
i am actively looking for patisserie leather jacket in black, size 2 would be perfect (0 would work too).. if you see them @ good price, can you send me a msg? Thank you so very much!


----------



## sammix3

J_L33 said:


> I can't wait till the pre-fall stuff comes in. I LOVE THE COLORS!
> However, it's pretty un-DVFish, IMO.



I know I can't wait either! My package should come on Wednesday


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> dbeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo meg!  Can't wait to see your closet pics!! My dream is to have a fabulous closet one day. And the Winter Trash are gorgeous shoes! It's hard for me to resist the CL Nordstrom sale right now. The only shoes I got are a pair of Gucci denim wedges---should arrive next week.
> 
> Thanks dbeth, I can't wait to see my closet either. Since the stairs aren't there yet it has made trying to plan a lot more difficult. The stairs should at least start to be installed on Wednesday. I doubt the closet will be finished but at least I can get up there a lot more easily. I have gone overboard on my purchasing knowing that I was going to have someplace hopefully great to put everything.
> 
> I don't know if I am going to be able to get the Winter Trash either. My SA called this morning about the 38.5 and apparently there is only 1 in the company and they can't find it. So I am keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a bummer Meg. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! More than likely they are put on hold for another customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep and for me the CL bug started right here in the DVF thread. They are the perfect compliment to most of her clothing as we have seen time and time again from all the beautiful pics of the ladies here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol, what's funny is that most CL lovers started their obsession somewhere here on the TPF board.  I remember when I first joined, I was browsing the CL forum----I wanted to see what all the fuss about the 'red soled' shoes. I couldnt' believe anyone would pay that much for a pair of stupid shoes. Well.........not much to say, I have many pairs now.  (all were on sale since I don't buy full price)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indi3r4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ladies,
> i am actively looking for patisserie leather jacket in black, size 2 would be perfect (0 would work too).. if you see them @ good price, can you send me a msg? Thank you so very much!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey MJ gal!  Good to see you here. I'll keep a look out for you!
Click to expand...


----------



## Charmosa

Has anyone tried on or bought the Arria Embellished (besides Cassandra )?  Just wondering if it's true to size for DVF?

Here's Cassandra's post:
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/any-diane-von-furstenberg-fans-455520-273.html#post18964866


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a bummer Meg. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! More than likely they are put on hold for another customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, what's funny is that most CL lovers started their obsession somewhere here on the TPF board.  I remember when I first joined, I was browsing the CL forum----*I wanted to see what all the fuss about the 'red soled' shoes. I couldnt' believe anyone would pay that much for a pair of stupid shoes. Well.........not much to say, I have many pairs now*.  (all were on sale since I don't buy full price)
> 
> I felt the same way, I was all about the handbag and the clothing. Until TPF I didn't need a bigger closet, lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## ashleyjena

To anyone going to the sample sale this week: What day are you going? I'm going Thursday for hope of higher discounts, and I can't go Friday.


----------



## Dukeprincess

windy55 said:


> Question about Leron
> 
> I finally found a Leron in my size and now have a question about the different "versions" of this dress. The one I got is the black & ivory in the viscose and something. A fabric very much like the Row Stripe dress that I ordered and returned. Seems like there is a silk jersey version that exists. Can anyone shed any light on these different fabrications and the desirability of one over the other? This viscose version is quite clingy with no movement. That might be okay for some places - but for work maybe not so much. I do like the style of the dress very much.
> 
> Thanks so much for any help!


 
I own the Brisa in that same black & white print.  It is a bit heavier than the regular silk dresses, but I haven't had any issues with mine.  I did size up so it would be less clingy.  HTH.


----------



## windy55

Dukeprincess said:


> I own the Brisa in that same black & white print. It is a bit heavier than the regular silk dresses, but I haven't had any issues with mine. I did size up so it would be less clingy. HTH.


 
Thanks...sizing up could help.  Just had no idea that this one came in different fabrics.  I'm finding the Leron hard to come by so I jumped when this one popped up.  Not sure what I'll do, but I do appreciate the help!


----------



## windy55

Dukeprincess said:


> I own the Brisa in that same black & white print. It is a bit heavier than the regular silk dresses, but I haven't had any issues with mine. I did size up so it would be less clingy. HTH.


 
Forgot to add that the Brisa is super cute - do you love it?


----------



## DC-Cutie

ashleyjena said:


> To anyone going to the sample sale this week: What day are you going? I'm going Thursday for hope of higher discounts, and I can't go Friday.



I'm going.  I'll be in NYC Wed-Sat


----------



## Charmosa

OMG!  You guys are soooo lucky!

phiphi and other canadians - has anyone checked out holts' sale?  Any DVF on sale?  I tried to go yesterday but we got stuck in traffic so ran out of time.


----------



## ashleyjena

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm going.  I'll be in NYC Wed-Sat



Ah SO jealous!!! I live in Connecticut, so I go to NYC every couple months, its only about 2 hours away, so I really shouldddd go more haha


----------



## phiphi

Charmosa said:


> OMG! You guys are soooo lucky!
> 
> phiphi and other canadians - has anyone checked out holts' sale? Any DVF on sale? I tried to go yesterday but we got stuck in traffic so ran out of time.


 
hey charmosa! i looked at the holts sale in my area, but it was really slim pickings there. really nothing to write about - literally nothing jumped at me other than the black and white bairley louche with the hearts but it wasn't my size. wish our store had more selection. i'm sorry you ran out of time. do you know when you can get back out there?


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm going. I'll be in NYC Wed-Sat


 
So jealous too! I hope you have a great time and find lots of great deals.


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> I'm going. I'll be in NYC Wed-Sat


 
oooh! hope you score some deals *dc*!! wish i could be there..


----------



## Dukeprincess

My friend is going at lunch today to do intel, so I will post what she says later!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here is some DVF new at the Outnet

http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Just-In?designerFilter=Diane_von_Furstenberg


----------



## creighbaby

Dukeprincess said:


> My friend is going at lunch today to do intel, so I will post what she says later!



I was able to make it today, but I was not impressed. Hopefully, there'll be a better selection later in the week. For me, this has to be the most disappointing of all the DVF sales I've been to. Prices were reasonable, but there were too many coverups and not enough dresses for my taste. And there were barely any maxi dresses. I did see gold bolo skirts for $80, but couldn't get excited. I think I'm jaded.

Prices:
leather: $250
wraps: $150
dresses: $125
bags: 225-295; clutches are $90
samples: $50
damages: $40
skirts: $80

These items were definitely at the sale:
http://www.dvf.com/New-Desma-Dress/...tart=8&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses-fashion

http://www.dvf.com/Marmara-Dress/D2...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=fashion-dresses-short

http://www.dvf.com/Marmara-Dress/D2...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=fashion-dresses-short

http://www.dvf.com/Jamila-Dress/D14...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=fashion-dresses-short

http://www.dvf.com/Harper-Applique-...electsize=yes&cgid=harper-collection-handbags

http://www.dvf.com/Lytton-Small-Pri...rt=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=clutches-handbags


http://www.dvf.com/BRUTUS-LEATHER/S...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=coats-jackets-fashion

http://www.dvf.com/Cubby-Coat/S2672...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=coats-jackets-fashion


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> Here is some DVF new at the Outnet
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Just-In?designerFilter=Diane_von_Furstenberg



Thanks Duke!!


Does anyone know how ordering from the UK site works? I have only done the US one. Is there customs? High shipping charges?


----------



## ashleyjena

creighbaby said:


> I was able to make it today, but I was not impressed. Hopefully, there'll be a better selection later in the week. For me, this has to be the most disappointing of all the DVF sales I've been to. Prices were reasonable, but there were too many coverups and not enough dresses for my taste. And there were barely any maxi dresses. I did see gold bolo skirts for $80, but couldn't get excited. I think I'm jaded.
> 
> Prices:
> leather: $250
> wraps: $150
> dresses: $125
> bags: 225-295; clutches are $90
> samples: $50
> damages: $40
> skirts: $80
> 
> These items were definitely at the sale:
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Desma-Dress/...tart=8&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses-fashion
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Marmara-Dress/D2...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=fashion-dresses-short
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Marmara-Dress/D2...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=fashion-dresses-short
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Jamila-Dress/D14...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=fashion-dresses-short
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Harper-Applique-...electsize=yes&cgid=harper-collection-handbags
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Lytton-Small-Pri...rt=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=clutches-handbags
> 
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/BRUTUS-LEATHER/S...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=coats-jackets-fashion
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Cubby-Coat/S2672...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=coats-jackets-fashion




Thank you for posting this!! One of the dresses on there is on my wish list, so hopefully there is still at least 1 in my size Thursday! I did read that they get more inventory as the week goes on, so hopefully some new things will be added as well.
This is my first one, so I'm hoping to not be disappointed, at least I have nothing to compare it to?


----------



## Dukeprincess

creighbaby said:


> I was able to make it today, but I was not impressed. Hopefully, there'll be a better selection later in the week. For me, this has to be the most disappointing of all the DVF sales I've been to. Prices were reasonable, but there were too many coverups and not enough dresses for my taste. And there were barely any maxi dresses. I did see gold bolo skirts for $80, but couldn't get excited. I think I'm jaded.
> 
> Prices:
> leather: $250
> wraps: $150
> dresses: $125
> bags: 225-295; clutches are $90
> samples: $50
> damages: $40
> skirts: $80
> 
> These items were definitely at the sale:
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Desma-Dress/...tart=8&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses-fashion
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Marmara-Dress/D2...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=fashion-dresses-short
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Marmara-Dress/D2...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=fashion-dresses-short
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Jamila-Dress/D14...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=fashion-dresses-short
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Harper-Applique-...electsize=yes&cgid=harper-collection-handbags
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Lytton-Small-Pri...rt=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=clutches-handbags
> 
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/BRUTUS-LEATHER/S...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=coats-jackets-fashion
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Cubby-Coat/S2672...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=coats-jackets-fashion




Thanks for the intel, *creigh!*  Everything I told "our" friend to look for isn't on that list that you sent above!   I was hoping for a Leron or a Selema.


----------



## phiphi

creighbaby said:


> I was able to make it today, but I was not impressed. Hopefully, there'll be a better selection later in the week. For me, this has to be the most disappointing of all the DVF sales I've been to. Prices were reasonable, but there were too many coverups and not enough dresses for my taste. And there were barely any maxi dresses. I did see gold bolo skirts for $80, but couldn't get excited. I think I'm jaded.
> 
> Prices:
> leather: $250
> wraps: $150
> dresses: $125
> bags: 225-295; clutches are $90
> samples: $50
> damages: $40
> skirts: $80
> 
> These items were definitely at the sale:
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Desma-Dress/...tart=8&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses-fashion
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Marmara-Dress/D2...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=fashion-dresses-short
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Marmara-Dress/D2...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=fashion-dresses-short
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Jamila-Dress/D14...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=fashion-dresses-short
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Harper-Applique-...electsize=yes&cgid=harper-collection-handbags
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Lytton-Small-Pri...rt=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=clutches-handbags
> 
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/BRUTUS-LEATHER/S...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=coats-jackets-fashion
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Cubby-Coat/S2672...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=coats-jackets-fashion


 
ooh thanks *creigh*! it's just so fun that you got to go even though the selection wasn't great.


----------



## mashanyc

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks for the intel, *creigh!*  Everything I told "our" friend to look for isn't on that list that you sent above!   I was hoping for a Leron or a Selema.


There were striped Leron there. silk kind: navy/tan. Lots of Helena in different color combos (striped). They will be restocking Tuesday and Wednesday


----------



## Dukeprincess

mashanyc said:


> There were striped Leron there. silk kind: navy/tan. Lots of Helena in different color combos (striped). They will be restocking Tuesday and Wednesday



Oh thank you *masha!  *I will tell my friend to look for it then.  Do you know if the Chloris or Selema were there?  


http://www.dvf.com/Chloris-Dress/D2...&start=12&preselectsize=yes&cgid=sale-fashion

 Selema

http://www.dvf.com/Selema-Dress/D27...&start=76&preselectsize=yes&cgid=sale-fashion


----------



## mashanyc

I am not sure. i was not looking for these. Definitely many many dresses in that broken waves print. not sure what styles. i didnt see any Selema but i was only looking in sizes 0-4. and sometimes they have totally different stuff in other sizes.  Selema in green is on clearance at bloomingdales. I have SKU # if You want


----------



## mashanyc

Charmosa! I happened to stand and chat with a friend in front of the racks of the stuff in your size so i looked.   none of the things you asked about were there. Not today.


----------



## phiphi

thanks *masha*! this is almost as fun as being there!!! (almost.. )


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hooray!  Perhaps my friend will stand in the 6-8 section and score some goodies for me.   (helps that we are the same size)


----------



## foxycleopatra

Will they add more styles/selections to the sample sale each day?  Or does the selection dwindle from day to day?  Does anyone know if the classic wraps like Jeanne/Julian/Julie/etc. (in any print) will be at this sample sale?  Also, are sample sale DvF wraps sized the same way as the wraps sold in stores (or are they cut differently)?  TIA.


----------



## mashanyc

read above about restock. stuff sold at the sample sale is the same stuff thats sold in stores. with exception of couple of racks of samples: damages and stuff designed but  never put to production (these are normally all size 6)


----------



## lubird217

AEGIS said:


> i waited too long to edit but here is the second dress
> 
> 
> 
> the second is the Weslie in the beetle big print.  This one was $59.99 w/30% off and 10% loehmann's card
> 
> the detail is really pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im tempted to try another loehmanns tomorrow






omg! i die! i love this dress so much  i cannot believe the amazing deal you got! i need to have your loehmanns


----------



## lubird217

creighbaby said:


> I was able to make it today, but I was not impressed. Hopefully, there'll be a better selection later in the week. For me, this has to be the most disappointing of all the DVF sales I've been to. Prices were reasonable, but there were too many coverups and not enough dresses for my taste. And there were barely any maxi dresses. I did see gold bolo skirts for $80, but couldn't get excited. I think I'm jaded.
> 
> Prices:
> leather: $250
> wraps: $150
> dresses: $125
> bags: 225-295; clutches are $90
> samples: $50
> damages: $40
> skirts: $80
> 
> These items were definitely at the sale:
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Desma-Dress/...tart=8&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses-fashion
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Marmara-Dress/D2...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=fashion-dresses-short
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Marmara-Dress/D2...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=fashion-dresses-short
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Jamila-Dress/D14...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=fashion-dresses-short
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Harper-Applique-...electsize=yes&cgid=harper-collection-handbags
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Lytton-Small-Pri...rt=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=clutches-handbags
> 
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/BRUTUS-LEATHER/S...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=coats-jackets-fashion
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Cubby-Coat/S2672...&preselectsize=yes&cgid=coats-jackets-fashion




I don't think you're jaded, I really think it was disappointing. Not enough fun patterns, too many suit pieces (I never go for DVF suits), just generally not great.


----------



## lmac408

what time do you all think ladies will start lining up? i want to get there early but i don't feel like waiting outside forever.


----------



## megt10

lubird217 said:


> I don't think you're jaded, I really think it was disappointing. Not enough fun patterns, too many suit pieces (I never go for DVF suits), just generally not great.


 Thanks for making all of us West Coast gals feel better . Still it would be so much fun to be there.


----------



## disc0ball

I'm scared to go now :/ is there bag check again?


----------



## lubird217

Same location, same bag check.

Yes, anyone not in NYC doesn't have to cry over missing this one 

I mean seriously did you see aegis' wesley dress? thats a bargain! I think I bought it at the last sample sale for $125. Granted, I also bought a leather jacket for $75 so... you never know! 

People line up (sometimes) at crazy early hours. If you come an hour before it opens you'll get in quickly. If you can bring a tiny bag, like a crossbody they don't make you check it in so that helps get you in the door earlier. 

DVF sample sale week is so exhausting. I live and work closeby so I end up going many times. I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## disc0ball

Hmmm. I live a few blocks away, so I expect to make multiple stops too. Normally I'd wait until wed/thurs to go, but those days are going to be in the 90's, so I want to know what's inside first before waiting in those hot lines. Which do you think is better tomorrow, going at 11, since I have a couple hours break, or go at 4? Since it's the first day, I'm kind of scared of how crazy it will be.


----------



## ashleyjena

Please keep us updated! I'm kinda disappointed hearing the comments about the sale, since I changed a lot of my plans to be able to go (purchasing bus tickets from CT, etc) so I am really hoping to get something. Let me know how the selection is in size 10!


----------



## juneping

lmac408 said:


> what time do you all think ladies will start lining up? i want to get there early but i don't feel like waiting outside forever.



i don't know when but i work a block from there....the line was long before 9am.


----------



## Charmosa

Ok, good...I didn't miss anything!!!  We *might* go back in at the end of this week as DH might want to take in some of the Canucks festivities but we'll see.  Otherwise, I have more luck with the US sales!!



phiphi said:


> hey charmosa! i looked at the holts sale in my area, but it was really slim pickings there. really nothing to write about - literally nothing jumped at me other than the black and white bairley louche with the hearts but it wasn't my size. wish our store had more selection. i'm sorry you ran out of time. do you know when you can get back out there?


----------



## Charmosa

Ok, thanks for letting me know Masha!  I guess that's a good thing!??

My friend is going to go for me after all, which is very nice of him.   It will be interesting sending a guy into a DVF sample sale but I bet he'll get a kick out of it (he likes to shop which is a refreshing for a guy!).  I've given him very specific instructions on my items and sizes...we'll see if that works! LOL!

Is there anytime that is quieter than others?  He'll likely go after work and it would be nice if he didn't have to stand in line F-O-R-E-V-E-R!



mashanyc said:


> Charmosa! I happened to stand and chat with a friend in front of the racks of the stuff in your size so i looked.   none of the things you asked about were there. Not today.


----------



## phiphi

Charmosa said:


> Ok, good...I didn't miss anything!!!  We *might* go back in at the end of this week as DH might want to take in some of the Canucks festivities but we'll see.  Otherwise, I have more luck with the US sales!!



ooh the canuck festivities sound way more fun than the sales selections in canada.  



Charmosa said:


> Ok, thanks for letting me know Masha!  I guess that's a good thing!??
> 
> My friend is going to go for me after all, which is very nice of him.   It will be interesting sending a guy into a DVF sample sale but I bet he'll get a kick out of it (he likes to shop which is a refreshing for a guy!).  I've given him very specific instructions on my items and sizes...we'll see if that works! LOL!
> 
> Is there anytime that is quieter than others?  He'll likely go after work and it would be nice if he didn't have to stand in line F-O-R-E-V-E-R!



what a great friend charmosa!!!


----------



## Charmosa

^I know, he's such a sweetheart!  He's even picked up CL's for me in NYC!


----------



## Charmosa

Thanks for all the sale intel ladies - this is great!  Keep it coming!

Ashleyjena - I'm sure you'll find something and make the trip worth it!!  Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## fairygrll

im tempted to go but dont want to waste my time if the selection is skimpy. any ideas if they had many size 0's or 2's?


----------



## highend

^ tons of  0 & 2s yesterday (at least a full wall's worth of racks per size)....but mostly  duplicates of some of the undesirable items many people aready mentioned with a sprinkle of a few cute items mixed in


----------



## Greentea

Saw sample sale pics on Diane's facebook page! Good luck, shoppers!


----------



## mashanyc

All different merch from yesterday today. Lots of green twigs, sundial. Bairly louche in differwnt prints, more leather


----------



## disc0ball

Ugh. Just got in line. At the very end between fifth and sixth.


----------



## mashanyc

Eta. Saw also brambles medium and chainlink black


----------



## bobolo

Hi guys 
Glad to here some of you are at the sample sale  ( I am jealous) 
I needed some advice please 
I am thinking of wearing this dress this weekend . Do you guys thinks its to heavy ??
http://s4.thisnext.com/media/largest_dimension/0EB12BE1.jpg

I am in Canada so its not as hot as it is in the soouthern states . 
thanks guys


----------



## phiphi

bobolo said:


> Hi guys
> Glad to here some of you are at the sample sale ( I am jealous)
> I needed some advice please
> I am thinking of wearing this dress this weekend . Do you guys thinks its to heavy ??
> http://s4.thisnext.com/media/largest_dimension/0EB12BE1.jpg
> 
> I am in Canada so its not as hot as it is in the soouthern states .
> thanks guys


 
welcome to the dvf thread bobolo! with respect to your question.. are you asking whether it's too heavy for the season right now or for weekend-wear? it's a gorgeous dress! i say wear it!


----------



## dbeth

bobolo said:


> Hi guys
> Glad to here some of you are at the sample sale  ( I am jealous)
> I needed some advice please
> I am thinking of wearing this dress this weekend . Do you guys thinks its to heavy ??
> http://s4.thisnext.com/media/largest_dimension/0EB12BE1.jpg
> 
> I am in Canada so its not as hot as it is in the soouthern states .
> thanks guys



I like it!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am SO jealous.  I would love a Bairly Louche dress.   AND an Arcelia, Leron, Chloris, Alessandra...okay yeah you guys get that I am obsessed.


----------



## disc0ball

So disappointed. Waited in line an hour and a half, was inside for 30mins, left with nothing. Only thing I almost bought was a light grey leather t-shirt, but even so, I wasn't going to spend $250. Accessories looked cute, especially the canvas tote bags. But i need another tote bag like I need a hole in my head, so I bypassed everything. I'm going to wait to go back on Friday to see additional markdowns.


----------



## bobolo

phiphi said:


> welcome to the dvf thread bobolo! with respect to your question.. are you asking whether it's too heavy for the season right now or for weekend-wear? it's a gorgeous dress! i say wear it!


 thanks


----------



## lubird217

disc0ball said:


> So disappointed. Waited in line an hour and a half, was inside for 30mins, left with nothing. Only thing I almost bought was a light grey leather t-shirt, but even so, I wasn't going to spend $250. Accessories looked cute, especially the canvas tote bags. But i need another tote bag like I need a hole in my head, so I bypassed everything. I'm going to wait to go back on Friday to see additional markdowns.



This makes me not want to power through any lines. Maybe I'll go around 3. I've read around that there are better things than yesterday but I'm still skeptical. I just want a cute skirt and they usually get marked down so I don't know...


----------



## juneping

i was gonna go at my lunch break....gosh the line was loooong. i'll stop by after work to try my luck again.


----------



## lubird217

Line was still super long at 3:30. I waited for 15-20 minutes and came out with nothing.

Stock was better than yesterday (although accessories/bag selection is always better before tuesday).

The good news for those of you who want to stock up on winter coats and sweaters - I saw lots of winter coats, leather coats and some dresses from the last sample sale. The gorgeous dress in blues and blacks (I gushed about it a few posts ago, I don't remember the name forgive me!) was there. Nothing was marked down yet (some accessories, but no clothes) and I'm not sure they will yet, it's insane in there.


----------



## Christmas54

I got there today at about 11, and waited about 20 minutes. There is really nothing great though. There is a lot more selection if you are sizes 8-12. I got this dress just because I felt like I had to get something for going down there and waiting.http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod121790025&ecid=NMCIGoogleBaseFeed&003=5840816&010=T30QR&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=T30QR


----------



## Christmas54

^^ and that dress I got, was really the only one that they seemed to have a ton of in all sizes.


----------



## mashanyc

Yes. there was no restock today. Leftovers from Monday-Tuesday.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Christmas54 said:


> I got there today at about 11, and waited about 20 minutes. There is really nothing great though. There is a lot more selection if you are sizes 8-12. I got this dress just because I felt like I had to get something for going down there and waiting.http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...840816&010=T30QR&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=T30QR



That's a pretty dress.


----------



## Dukeprincess

mashanyc said:


> Yes. there was no restock today. Leftovers from Monday-Tuesday.



Did you happen to see these there?  My friend is going to day and I was hoping to get these.

http://www.shopbop.com/chloris-dress-diane-von-furstenberg/vp/v=1/845524441902115.htm

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/item10076011.aspx


----------



## mashanyc

Dukeprincess said:


> Did you happen to see these there?  My friend is going to day and I was hoping to get these.
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/chloris-dress-diane-von-furstenberg/vp/v=1/845524441902115.htm
> 
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/item10076011.aspx


i saw stuff in that print. not sure which styles.


----------



## ashleyjena

Christmas54 said:


> I got there today at about 11, and waited about 20 minutes. There is really nothing great though. There is a lot more selection if you are sizes 8-12. I got this dress just because I felt like I had to get something for going down there and waiting.http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod121790025&ecid=NMCIGoogleBaseFeed&003=5840816&010=T30QR&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=T30QR



If I'm a size 8-10, would you say the selection is better? I am really hoping to get something!


----------



## Christmas54

ashleyjena said:


> If I'm a size 8-10, would you say the selection is better? I am really hoping to get something!


 

Yes, it seemed like it. All of the sizes were getting mixed up, but it felt like everything that I thought was cute that I picked up was an 8 or 10. Good luck!


----------



## sammix3

I got the Eddie top and the sliced dress from NM.com today. The sliced dress looks so cute on the model, but it was huge on me(size 0). The Eddie top just wasn't as cute irl, and the bow was too big for me as well. No new clothes for me


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> I got the Eddie top and the sliced dress from NM.com today. The sliced dress looks so cute on the model, but it was huge on me(size 0). The Eddie top just wasn't as cute irl, and the bow was too big for me as well. No new clothes for me


 
oh sorry to hear that sammix.. more money for shoes?


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> oh sorry to hear that sammix.. more money for shoes?



Oh phi phi...


----------



## lubird217

Dukeprincess - I saw things in that pattern too though I'm pretty sure not that dress. They had some tops and skirts.

I was there at 3 and while there was a line, it was a little quiet. 

The only markdowns as of now are $60 (from $80) on pants and the same on sweaters.

I got an amazing damaged (hardly, it's black, you really have to look for it in the knit part) leather Arita  dress for $40!!!! From $595. Now that's a sample sale 

I also got a sweater - there was only one like it and I have no idea what it's called, there's no tag. 

I'm going to try to stay away tomorrow and just go on Friday but it may be hard.

Things were getting quiet this afternoon and runners kept bringing more stock from boxes upstairs so I think there's still plenty of hope for those who haven't been yet.


----------



## lubird217

^ Quiet for DVF sample sale standards - like I could walk around and not bump into someone every 10 seconds


----------



## Dukeprincess

lubird217 said:


> Dukeprincess - I saw things in that pattern too though I'm pretty sure not that dress. They had some tops and skirts.
> 
> I was there at 3 and while there was a line, it was a little quiet.
> 
> The only markdowns as of now are $60 (from $80) on pants and the same on sweaters.
> 
> I got an amazing damaged (hardly, it's black, you really have to look for it in the knit part) leather Arita  dress for $40!!!! From $595. Now that's a sample sale
> 
> I also got a sweater - there was only one like it and I have no idea what it's called, there's no tag.
> 
> I'm going to try to stay away tomorrow and just go on Friday but it may be hard.
> 
> Things were getting quiet this afternoon and runners kept bringing more stock from boxes upstairs so I think there's still plenty of hope for those who haven't been yet.



Thanks for the intel!    I am glad you were able to score such a great deal on the Arita!


----------



## ashleyjena

lubird217 said:


> Dukeprincess - I saw things in that pattern too though I'm pretty sure not that dress. They had some tops and skirts.
> 
> I was there at 3 and while there was a line, it was a little quiet.
> 
> The only markdowns as of now are $60 (from $80) on pants and the same on sweaters.
> 
> I got an amazing damaged (hardly, it's black, you really have to look for it in the knit part) leather Arita  dress for $40!!!! From $595. Now that's a sample sale
> 
> I also got a sweater - there was only one like it and I have no idea what it's called, there's no tag.
> 
> I'm going to try to stay away tomorrow and just go on Friday but it may be hard.
> 
> Things were getting quiet this afternoon and runners kept bringing more stock from boxes upstairs so I think there's still plenty of hope for those who haven't been yet.




Ah perfect! thanks for the information!! I'm going bright and early tomorrow morning


----------



## dbeth

You ladies are so lucky!! I wish I was near a sample sale!


----------



## Enigma78

lubird217 said:


> Dukeprincess - I saw things in that pattern too though I'm pretty sure not that dress. They had some tops and skirts.
> 
> I was there at 3 and while there was a line, it was a little quiet.
> 
> The only markdowns as of now are $60 (from $80) on pants and the same on sweaters.
> 
> I got an amazing damaged (hardly, it's black, you really have to look for it in the knit part) leather Arita dress for $40!!!! From $595. Now that's a sample sale
> 
> I also got a sweater - there was only one like it and I have no idea what it's called, there's no tag.
> 
> I'm going to try to stay away tomorrow and just go on Friday but it may be hard.
> 
> Things were getting quiet this afternoon and runners kept bringing more stock from boxes upstairs so I think there's still plenty of hope for those who haven't been yet.


 
What a bargain on the Arita dress!!!!

Anyone else going? I wish i was in NYC, would be great to get a few more pieces to add to my london sample haul


----------



## Greentea

For those of you with kids, DVF just confirmed she's creating a line for GAP kids in March 2012!
Yay! I have a 7 year old little fashionista that I have to get a few pieces for!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> For those of you with kids, DVF just confirmed she's creating a line for GAP kids in March 2012!
> Yay! I have a 7 year old little fashionista that I have to get a few pieces for!



OMG, my niece is about to have a new wardrobe purchased by her Auntie Duke.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Someone buy this Damiana in Grain Star print...price is amazing.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-von-Furst...3336?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2a1133cab8


----------



## bobolo

Hi again guys 
Here is a picture of me in my dress . So now I need some styling advice. 
Thanks again 
Is this too short ?? Are the shoes ok they are CL 80mm 
or should i wear flat sandals 
what do you experts think 
thanks


----------



## Dukeprincess

bobolo said:


> Hi again guys
> Here is a picture of me in my dress . So now I need some styling advice.
> Thanks again
> Is this too short ?? Are the shoes ok they are CL 80mm
> or should i wear flat sandals
> what do you experts think
> thanks



We can't see your pic.


----------



## bobolo




----------



## Dukeprincess

bobolo said:


> View attachment 1423159



For some reason, I don't really love those shoes with that dress.  Maybe a cute black flat sandal, instead?


----------



## bobolo

Thanks your right I do have some cute flats it probably will look better thanks


----------



## dbeth

Greentea said:


> For those of you with kids, DVF just confirmed she's creating a line for GAP kids in March 2012!
> Yay! I have a 7 year old little fashionista that I have to get a few pieces for!



Oh boy!!! Excited about this!  I have two girls.




Dukeprincess said:


> OMG, my niece is about to have a new wardrobe purchased by her Auntie Duke.



You guys would look so cute together, decked out in DVF!!! 




Dukeprincess said:


> Someone buy this Damiana in Grain Star print...price is amazing.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-von-Furst...3336?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2a1133cab8



Wow, amazing price and beautiful dress! Wish it was at least a 12.  Somebody get this!!




bobolo said:


> View attachment 1423159



You look great in that dress! I think a sandal or more of rounded toe flat would look best.


----------



## mashanyc

Report from ss. Nothing new. Really slim pickings now. No lines when i was leaving at 10:30. Most women were leaving empty handed and commenting: what a waste of time! Worst sample sale ever. Oh well. Dresses are all $100 now btw


----------



## bobolo

Ok guys last one I swaer what do you think of these sandals with the dress 

I know I am HM 

thanks


----------



## lubird217

bobolo said:


> Ok guys last one I swaer what do you think of these sandals with the dress
> 
> I know I am HM
> 
> thanks



I love this look!


----------



## Dukeprincess

bobolo said:


> Ok guys last one I swaer what do you think of these sandals with the dress
> 
> I know I am HM
> 
> thanks



Quick question:  Is this a mini-wrap?  It just seems a tad shorter than the regular length wraps.

The sandals look better though.


----------



## bobolo

lubird217 said:


> I love this look!


 thank you 
sold


----------



## bobolo

Dukeprincess said:


> Quick question: Is this a mini-wrap? It just seems a tad shorter than the regular length wraps.
> 
> The sandals look better though.


 Yes its the mini wrap and I am quite tall 5'10
Its a bit short


----------



## Dukeprincess

bobolo said:


> Yes its the mini wrap and I am quite tall 5'10
> Its a bit short



Ahh, that's what I thought...yes, stick to flats since the length is short.

I am 5'8, so I tend to shy away from her shorter dresses unless I can wear tights, but at least you have nice legs!


----------



## bobolo

Dukeprincess said:


> Ahh, that's what I thought...yes, stick to flats since the length is short.
> 
> I am 5'8, so I tend to shy away from her shorter dresses unless I can wear tights, but at least you have nice legs!


 
You made my day . 
I think my legs are to bulky  from working out 
Thanks


----------



## highend

I think you'll find a nude shoe with maybe a low/kitten heel to be more flattering....I'm tall, and always go with the combo when wearing a mini dress/skirt


----------



## dbeth

highend said:


> I think you'll find a nude shoe with maybe a low/kitten heel to be more flattering....I'm tall, and always go with the combo when wearing a mini dress/skirt




I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*bobolo *- I think the dress is nice.  However, I'd switch the shoes out for something like a simple patent or leather thong/flip flop type shoe.  Like this:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=459309&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-n-_-n-_-n

The SS was piss poor.  I purchased a few things for my sister (accessories).  Will go back tomorrow for one last look around.


----------



## ashleyjena

I actually bought 3 dresses and a skirt today at the ss. But I've never been to it before and I have very little access to actually seeing and trying on dvf in my area. Got a kimono mini in brown, phiala in black, latika in purple, which was in the sample section, and a kandy embellished skirt, also in sample section. The latika and skirt were $30 and the other 2 were $100.

The print selection wasn't great, as you can see with my mostly solid colors. But overall I'm so happy because I got 4 great things for $260!

I also bought a plastic tote for $5, I got the last one but they might have put more out.


----------



## Enigma78

ashleyjena said:


> I actually bought 3 dresses and a skirt today at the ss. But I've never been to it before and I have very little access to actually seeing and trying on dvf in my area. Got a kimono mini in brown, phiala in black, latika in purple, which was in the sample section, and a kandy embellished skirt, also in sample section. The latika and skirt were $30 and the other 2 were $100.
> 
> The print selection wasn't great, as you can see with my mostly solid colors. But overall I'm so happy because I got 4 great things for $260!
> 
> I also bought a plastic tote for $5, I got the last one but they might have put more out.


 
lovely bargains esp the phiala


----------



## AEGIS

bobolo said:


> View attachment 1423159




you have great legs


----------



## lubird217

I have problems!  In line again! Want to see the markdowns


----------



## ashleyjena

lubird217 said:


> I have problems!  In line again! Want to see the markdowns




let us know what they're like! i went yesterday but i'd like to see if there were any more markdowns


----------



## Dukeprincess

lubird217 said:


> I have problems!  In line again! Want to see the markdowns



Give us the intel!


----------



## lubird217

Most impressive - Coats $100, Leather $60 (try finding them!)

Least - Jackets only down to $80 (still a lot for these unpopular fits)

Dresses still at $100, pants $40

No samples/damages or accessories - in previous years by Friday there were lots of damages that they were selling for cheap due to the wear and tear of the week. 

There's a long line outside which is sort of discouraging at first.


----------



## Dukeprincess

lubird217 said:


> Most impressive - Coats $100, Leather $60 (try finding them!)
> 
> Least - Jackets only down to $80 (still a lot for these unpopular fits)
> 
> Dresses still at $100, pants $40
> 
> No samples/damages or accessories - in previous years by Friday there were lots of damages that they were selling for cheap due to the wear and tear of the week.
> 
> There's a long line outside which is sort of discouraging at first.



My friend is headed over at 2pm.  Do you remember any of the prints that were left?  Any dresses?


----------



## lubird217

There is a strapless frilly dress in black and sort of floral (no idea what it's called) in larger sizes. some black wrap dresses in a heavy fabric. lots of separates - tanks, jackets, pants

No worthwhile dresses honestly. In the past I'd buy 4 dresses (depending on the pattern) per sale and this year it was 1.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, that's a shame.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Ladies.....the first couple of dresses from A/W 2011 are popping in:

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...rstenberg-dvf-b-d3386001u11-dresses-RED/51497

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...stenberg-DVF-B-D3386001U11-dresses-GREY/51496

what do you think. I kind of like the black/red/white retro print - but I'm not totally convinced yet. The black/white/grey looks also nice.

does anybody know how the Gizela fit? What's the difference to Julian & Justin & co?

Does anybody know the other prints that will be available in the wrap dresses for A/W?


----------



## ashleyjena

Dukeprincess said:


> My friend is headed over at 2pm.  Do you remember any of the prints that were left?  Any dresses?



It's already after 2pm, but let us know if your friend got in, I heard even though the sale ends at 3, they usually don't let in people after around 1:30


----------



## mashanyc

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies.....the first couple of dresses from A/W 2011 are popping in:
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...rstenberg-dvf-b-d3386001u11-dresses-RED/51497
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...stenberg-DVF-B-D3386001U11-dresses-GREY/51496
> 
> what do you think. I kind of like the black/red/white retro print - but I'm not totally convinced yet. The black/white/grey looks also nice.
> 
> does anybody know how the Gizela fit? What's the difference to Julian & Justin & co?
> 
> Does anybody know the other prints that will be available in the wrap dresses for A/W?


Stores here in NYC already have all prefall 2011. Its been in stores almost a month now. Bloomies, Bergdorf. Very nice stuff.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies.....the first couple of dresses from A/W 2011 are popping in:
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...rstenberg-dvf-b-d3386001u11-dresses-RED/51497
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...stenberg-DVF-B-D3386001U11-dresses-GREY/51496
> 
> what do you think. I kind of like the black/red/white retro print - but I'm not totally convinced yet. The black/white/grey looks also nice.
> 
> does anybody know how the Gizela fit? What's the difference to Julian & Justin & co?
> 
> Does anybody know the other prints that will be available in the wrap dresses for A/W?




I am loving some of her pre-fall items.  (but you aren't shocked, right?)

http://www.dvf.com/Pre-Fall-2011-Collection/dvf-prefall-collection,default,sc.html

I especially LOVE this one

http://www.dvf.com/Nove-Dress/D3355...preselectsize=yes&cgid=dvf-prefall-collection


And if anyone sees this dress on sale for $200 and under, let me know please!   Elalia!

http://www.shopbop.com/elalia-maxi-...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=16605


----------



## Butterfly_77

mashanyc said:


> Stores here in NYC already have all prefall 2011. Its been in stores almost a month now. Bloomies, Bergdorf. Very nice stuff.



thanks, masha. at my side of the world, there are no a/w items yet and I was very excited to see some online today. I also checked bloomies and found the julian/jeanne in the leopard print. Normally, I'm not into animal prints at all, but I think i *need* one for this year. Now I only have to know whether to go for the green/white/black or the grey/white/black one 

do you know, when the new styles will be available on dvf.com? it would be easier for me to bulk order everything....


----------



## Butterfly_77

nope, I'm not shocked at all 

I just browsed through the pre-fall collection and you're right, there are a lot of cool items that I fancy . 

I love the equestrian inspired look and I adore this Morrine Cape. But this one I need to try one before buy, so it has to wait until I'm either in London or in the states later this year 



Dukeprincess said:


> I am loving some of her pre-fall items.  (but you aren't shocked, right?)
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Pre-Fall-2011-Collection/dvf-prefall-collection,default,sc.html
> 
> I especially LOVE this one
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Nove-Dress/D3355...preselectsize=yes&cgid=dvf-prefall-collection
> 
> 
> And if anyone sees this dress on sale for $200 and under, let me know please!   Elalia!
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/elalia-maxi-...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=16605


----------



## windy55

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...i_src=14110944&ci_sku=ParentItem0475533652130

Love this and great price!


----------



## bobolo

Here is another one in my collection . 
I am so tall the regular length look like minis LOL


----------



## talldrnkofwater

^^ lol me too.  Last night i tried in a few of my DVf dresses and my ikat berry is nice and long.  I love it.  I think my green cropped circles might also be pretty long too.


----------



## bobolo

talldrnkofwater said:


> ^^ lol me too. Last night i tried in a few of my DVf dresses and my ikat berry is nice and long. I love it. I think my green cropped circles might also be pretty long too.


 
I also have the Trapp in cherry dream which i love . My Dh picked it out for me . and that seems to be the longest one i have 
I am now addicted to DVF and will be looking for longer styles >


----------



## Dukeprincess

windy55 said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...i_src=14110944&ci_sku=ParentItem0475533652130
> 
> Love this and great price!



$145!   I might buy this now, just on principle since it is so cheap!


*bobolo:*  I have the Trapp in Cherry and Navy and I LOVE it.  I am sure it looks great on you!


----------



## windy55

Dukeprincess said:


> $145!  I might buy this now, just on principle since it is so cheap!
> 
> Seriously!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Bobolo here's the long and short of my DVD dresses(excuse my socks) 
Ikat berry





Spotted frog


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Green hearts and leaves


----------



## foxycleopatra

LERON sz 12 - $300

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...stenberg-DVF-Z-D2476306N10-dresses-NUDE/44757


----------



## purse143

I bought my first DVF outfit last summer online from ruelala.com. The site had their  Sunday sale with huge discounts. I was lucky enough to snag my size. I got a black tank top with gold sequins and its matching blouse/jacket.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

foxycleopatra said:


> LERON sz 12 - $300
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...stenberg-DVF-Z-D2476306N10-dresses-NUDE/44757
> 
> matchesfashion.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/dvf-z-d2476306n10_nud/xlarge/dvf-z-d2476306n10_nud_4.jpg



Do want!


----------



## bobolo

Talldrinkofwater
The dresses all look amazing on you love your taste
And your legs r long enough to pull of the socks


----------



## lmac408

Do any of you ladies wear these wrap dresses to business-casual offices? I'm starting work in September as an attorney in a NY law firm (assuming I pass the bar -- ahh!) and I've bought a bunch of wraps planning to wear them to the office. I plan to wear a camisole underneath so I don't show too much on top, but are they appropriate? Mine usually hit a few inches above the knee. 
Thanks!


----------



## sammix3

lmac408 said:


> Do any of you ladies wear these wrap dresses to business-casual offices? I'm starting work in September as an attorney in a NY law firm (assuming I pass the bar -- ahh!) and I've bought a bunch of wraps planning to wear them to the office. I plan to wear a camisole underneath so I don't show too much on top, but are they appropriate? Mine usually hit a few inches above the knee.
> Thanks!



Yup I think they'll definitely be appropriate. I work at a Big 4 accounting firm and I wear mines to work all the time


----------



## sammix3

Eeek I was at NM yesterday and I tried on some of the other pieces that I liked from online, but when I put them on it's totally not for me. This sucks!


----------



## dbeth

talldrnkofwater said:


> Bobolo here's the long and short of my DVD dresses(excuse my socks)
> Ikat berry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted frog




You look great----love the Ikat Berry print! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> Eeek I was at NM yesterday and I tried on some of the other pieces that I liked from online, but when I put them on it's totally not for me. This sucks!




Doesn't it suck?! Especially when it's something you love.  I have had this happen to me way to many times!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> $145!  *I might buy this now, just on principle since it is so cheap!*
> 
> 
> *bobolo:* I have the Trapp in Cherry and Navy and I LOVE it. I am sure it looks great on you!


 
I thought the same thing too, lol. I got the Trapp dress in the dark green from NAP during their sale and I love it. I also got the Alric floral print dresss, love that too. I didn't even bother trying on the Disco Winona dress. I just looked at it and sent it back. I will try and take some pics tomorrow. 

Tonight we went out to dinner and I wore my Reara for the first time with my CL New Simple Pump. When I got home I realized that when the bus boy cleared my plate he must have spilled some oil on my seat. I sat in it when I returned from the restroom. I was really upset when I got home. I blotted it and I hope the dry cleaner will be able to get it out. I really love this dress.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

lmac408 said:


> Do any of you ladies wear these wrap dresses to business-casual offices? I'm starting work in September as an attorney in a NY law firm (assuming I pass the bar -- ahh!) and I've bought a bunch of wraps planning to wear them to the office. I plan to wear a camisole underneath so I don't show too much on top, but are they appropriate? Mine usually hit a few inches above the knee.
> Thanks!



Yes, I always wear mine to work, I work for a major insurance co.  Sometimes I add a blazer.  

Good luck on the bar!


----------



## gullet71

I have wanted a DVF dress for a long time, I will look for some inspiration here


----------



## lmac408

talldrnkofwater said:


> Yes, I always wear mine to work, I work for a major insurance co.  Sometimes I add a blazer.
> 
> Good luck on the bar!



Thank you! I'm going to need it if I keep reading this forum instead of studying


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I thought the same thing too, lol. I got the Trapp dress in the dark green from NAP during their sale and I love it. I also got the Alric floral print dresss, love that too. I didn't even bother trying on the Disco Winona dress. I just looked at it and sent it back. I will try and take some pics tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight we went out to dinner and I wore my Reara for the first time with my CL New Simple Pump. When I got home I realized that when the bus boy cleared my plate he must have spilled some oil on my seat. I sat in it when I returned from the restroom. I was really upset when I got home. I blotted it and I hope the dry cleaner will be able to get it out. I really love this dress.



Meg, are those the amethyste suede new simples??


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Meg, are those the amethyste suede new simples??


 
Yes and they are so pretty.


----------



## phiphi

talldrnkofwater said:


> Bobolo here's the long and short of my DVD dresses(excuse my socks)
> Ikat berry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted frog



they're all gorgeous on you talldrnk!



lmac408 said:


> Do any of you ladies wear these wrap dresses to business-casual offices? I'm starting work in September as an attorney in a NY law firm (assuming I pass the bar -- ahh!) and I've bought a bunch of wraps planning to wear them to the office. I plan to wear a camisole underneath so I don't show too much on top, but are they appropriate? Mine usually hit a few inches above the knee.
> Thanks!



absolutely, especially if you wear a camisole underneath. i work in a similar environment and my wraps are worn pretty regularly. good luck with your bar exams!!



sammix3 said:


> Eeek I was at NM yesterday and I tried on some of the other pieces that I liked from online, but when I put them on it's totally not for me. This sucks!



oh don't you hate that!  more money for shoes! 



megt10 said:


> I thought the same thing too, lol. I got the Trapp dress in the dark green from NAP during their sale and I love it. I also got the Alric floral print dresss, love that too. I didn't even bother trying on the Disco Winona dress. I just looked at it and sent it back. I will try and take some pics tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight we went out to dinner and I wore my Reara for the first time with my CL New Simple Pump. When I got home I realized that when the bus boy cleared my plate he must have spilled some oil on my seat. I sat in it when I returned from the restroom. I was really upset when I got home. I blotted it and I hope the dry cleaner will be able to get it out. I really love this dress.



oh meg! i hope the dry cleaner will be able to get the oil stain out. i love that dress on you. the NS are gorgeous in the amethyste too!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> they're all gorgeous on you talldrnk!
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely, especially if you wear a camisole underneath. i work in a similar environment and my wraps are worn pretty regularly. good luck with your bar exams!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh don't you hate that!  more money for shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> oh meg! i hope the dry cleaner will be able to get the oil stain out. i love that dress on you. the NS are gorgeous in the amethyste too!!


 
Thanks Phiphi I hope so too. The dress is so perfect for summer and I love the colors of the dress. If they can't I will be getting another one. The shoes are great. I will be the best dressed woman in the poor house .


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Yes and they are so pretty.



We're twins!


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> they're all gorgeous on you talldrnk!
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely, especially if you wear a camisole underneath. i work in a similar environment and my wraps are worn pretty regularly. good luck with your bar exams!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh don't you hate that!  more money for shoes!
> 
> 
> 
> oh meg! i hope the dry cleaner will be able to get the oil stain out. i love that dress on you. the NS are gorgeous in the amethyste too!!



Actually I'm eyeing the new LV leopard scarves


----------



## dbeth

Everyone seems to LOVE the Trapp dress! What do you ladies love about it??  What's the material?? Size up??  Thinking about buying it, but I don't think it's in the stores anymore and I would have to go through Ebay. (which I hate doing if I havn't tried it on in person)




megt10 said:


> I thought the same thing too, lol. I got the Trapp dress in the dark green from NAP during their sale and I love it. I also got the Alric floral print dresss, love that too. I didn't even bother trying on the Disco Winona dress. I just looked at it and sent it back. I will try and take some pics tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight we went out to dinner and I wore my Reara for the first time with my CL New Simple Pump. When I got home I realized that when the bus boy cleared my plate he must have spilled some oil on my seat. I sat in it when I returned from the restroom. I was really upset when I got home. I blotted it and I hope the dry cleaner will be able to get it out. I really love this dress.




Meg!!!!! That Reara!!!  I think that is one of my favorite dresses on you! And the CL simples are a perfect match. Beautiful combo!!! You look smashing!!!!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Everyone seems to LOVE the Trapp dress! What do you ladies love about it?? What's the material?? Size up?? Thinking about buying it, but I don't think it's in the stores anymore and I would have to go through Ebay. (which I hate doing if I havn't tried it on in person)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meg!!!!! That Reara!!!  I think that is one of my favorite dresses on you! And the CL simples are a perfect match. Beautiful combo!!! You look smashing!!!!


 Thanks Dbeth, it is for sure one of my favorite dresses. I hope that the dry cleaner can get the stains out. I looked at it this morning after spot cleaning and it is better but still there. I also bought this dress in the blue from Nordstrom when it went on sale. It is at Nordstrom right now getting 2 more closures put on it. That is the only way I can see anyone wearing it.

As far as the Trapp dress goes I loved the look of it when it first came out. It was one of my favorites of the season. Then I saw the negative reviews and decided against it. Then I saw Duke in hers and started thinking maybe. I hadn't tried it on or seen it IRL but when it went on sale at NAP I figured why not. I looked at the sizing suggestion which said that it ran large so I ordered the size 2. I am almost always a 2 or a 4 so went with a size I would normally wear and it fits fine. I think the 4 would have been fine too. The material is rather heavy and clingy. I think that the NAP suggestion said that if you had a straight figure to size down and if you were curvy to size up one. I will try and post pics this week we have just been really busy.
One of the things I love about the dress is that you can really dress it up or down. I think that it will be very versatile. Though since the material is really heavy I don't see me wearing this until fall.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> we're twins!


 Do you love yours. I don't find them as comfortable as some of my others. I am willing to suffer though


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Everyone seems to LOVE the Trapp dress! What do you ladies love about it?? What's the material?? Size up?? Thinking about buying it, but I don't think it's in the stores anymore and I would have to go through Ebay. (which I hate doing if I havn't tried it on in person)
> 
> 
> 
> Dbeth, NAP still has the Trapp dress on sale. I don't know what size you need but there are a few choices left.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/103066


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> dbeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone seems to LOVE the Trapp dress! What do you ladies love about it?? What's the material?? Size up?? Thinking about buying it, but I don't think it's in the stores anymore and I would have to go through Ebay. (which I hate doing if I havn't tried it on in person)
> 
> 
> 
> Dbeth, NAP still has the Trapp dress on sale. I don't know what size you need but there are a few choices left.
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/103066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the cleaners can get the spot out Meg! That is such a bummer.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link! I am pretty sure I would need a size 14, especially if it's a thicker material.
Click to expand...


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Do you love yours. I don't find them as comfortable as some of my others. I am willing to suffer though



I haven't been wearing mine while walking a lot, but I do notice that on the inside where the shoe cuts off on the side of the widest part of your foot to "come up" pinches my feet a little because I have wide feet. Other than that its fine, I just got some patent new simples so I'll see how they compare. Can't wait to get more CLs soon. Which style do you find the moat comfortable?


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I haven't been wearing mine while walking a lot, but I do notice that on the inside where the shoe cuts off on the side of the widest part of your foot to "come up" pinches my feet a little because I have wide feet. Other than that its fine, I just got some patent new simples so I'll see how they compare. Can't wait to get more CLs soon. Which style do you find the moat comfortable?


 I have a skinny heel but the ball of my foot is wide because I have flat feet. I find peep toe shoes in general to be more comfortable, extra room in the front. I have the same problem as you do with the New Simples. 

I bought these from ebay and they are really comfortable and easy to walk in. I spent 4.5 hrs at the mall wearing them. Christian Louboutin LULY NAPPA Peep Toe Shoe. But the most comfortable by far are the JOSEFA Platfm Pumps that I also got on ebay. It is too bad they are really dressy otherwise I would wear them all the time. I just got the Clownita from the NAP sale and I haven't worn them yet but I think that they will also be really comfortable. I have a few more pair as well but I haven't worn them enough to know just how comfortable they will be.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*meg!* You look AH-MAZING in the Reara!  Now give me the dress and the CLs and no one gets hurt! :ninja:


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> *meg!* You look AH-MAZING in the Reara! Now give me the dress and the CLs and no one gets hurt! :ninja:


 Awe thanks DukeI love that dress. It is really comfortable and it just feels really soft and feminine kwim. The kind of dress that just makes you feel pretty.


----------



## Charmosa

Meg - LOVE the Reara on you!!! I hope you get it fixed.  If not, ask the restaurant to pay!   I can't wait to see the Alric.  I have been eyeing it for awhile but still focused on the Jeanne in the same print!  While I really doubt that being in the poor house is in your future (especially with that closet!  ), remember what Carrie from Sex and the City said, "Ive spent $40,000 on shoes and I have no place to live? I will literally be the old woman who lived in her shoes!  LOL!

talldrnkofwater - they are all lovely!  I especially like the Ikat berry!

lmac408 - I definitely wear mine to work and as others have said...add a jacket, camisole, etc.

bobolo - your growing collection is great!  I can't believe those legs!  I'm the opposite at 5'4" so cropped pants look full length on me...lol!

Duke - I agree about the Turtle - get it on price principle!

Foxy - I can't believe that Leron was only $300 from Matches!  I hope someone from here got it.  That's a pretty good price for Matches.

I can't believe I haven't found anything at the NAP sale this year.  Ah well, I got my Bec off ebay and my Saks SA will price match the Arria that is on sale at NM so hopefully that works out!  Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> Meg - LOVE the Reara on you!!! I hope you get it fixed. If not, ask the restaurant to pay!  I can't wait to see the Alric. I have been eyeing it for awhile but still focused on the Jeanne in the same print! While I really doubt that being in the poor house is in your future (especially with that closet!  ), remember what Carrie from Sex and the City said, "Ive spent $40,000 on shoes and I have no place to live? I will literally be the old woman who lived in her shoes! LOL!
> 
> talldrnkofwater - they are all lovely! I especially like the Ikat berry!
> 
> lmac408 - I definitely wear mine to work and as others have said...add a jacket, camisole, etc.
> 
> bobolo - your growing collection is great! I can't believe those legs! I'm the opposite at 5'4" so cropped pants look full length on me...lol!
> 
> Duke - I agree about the Turtle - get it on price principle!
> 
> Foxy - I can't believe that Leron was only $300 from Matches! I hope someone from here got it. That's a pretty good price for Matches.
> 
> I can't believe I haven't found anything at the NAP sale this year. Ah well, I got my Bec off ebay and my Saks SA will price match the Arria that is on sale at NM so hopefully that works out! Will post pics tomorrow.


 I love the Bec style, I can't wait to see it on you. 
I would have said something at the restaurant but I didn't notice it until we got home. I doubt that I can make a case for them paying for it now since I didn't say anything about it at the time. I will be taking it to the dry cleaners first thing tomorrow. I would have taken it today but they are closed on Sunday. I will try and get a pic of the Alric in the next few days. It still hasn't been all that warm here yet.


----------



## sammix3

Meg, after seeing you wore your dvf with the amethyste new simples, I wore my purple cahill top with my amethyste new simples today


----------



## phiphi

Charmosa said:


> I can't believe I haven't found anything at the NAP sale this year. Ah well, I got my Bec off ebay and my Saks SA will price match the Arria that is on sale at NM so hopefully that works out! Will post pics tomorrow.


 
ooohh! can't wait to see pics of the bec and arria!!



sammix3 said:


> Meg, after seeing you wore your dvf with the amethyste new simples, I wore my purple cahill top with my amethyste new simples today


 
very nice!


----------



## dbeth

^ sammix-----you look GREAT!!! Love the combo----purple is one of my favorite colors!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look great, *Sammi!*


----------



## Enigma78

Looking fab Sammi, the colour really pops


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Meg, after seeing you wore your dvf with the amethyste new simples, I wore my purple cahill top with my amethyste new simples today


 Love the whole outfit Sammi! You look fabulous. I am trying a meltonian shoe stretch on my shoes to see if I can get them to stretch just a little in the toe-box for a more comfortable fit.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DVF on NAP, they added some new styles to the sale!

http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Designers/Diane_von_Furstenberg?viewall=on


----------



## Butterfly_77

Dukeprincess said:


> DVF on NAP, they added some new styles to the sale!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Designers/Diane_von_Furstenberg?viewall=on



thanks, Duke. 

They have the New Jeanne leopard-print silk-jersey wrap dress in green/white/black which I really like. I'm wondering though why they're saying that it runs large to size? Are the new wraps really "bigger" than those from this spring? Should I size down? Has anybody of you already had the chance to try a A/W wrap and can advise on the sizing? I feel that it should be more or less the same, so I can go with either a 8 or a 10....

thx


----------



## sammix3

Thank you everyone! I should be getting a new pair of shoes to go with one of my dvf dress this week, so modeling pics next week? 

Meg - my new simples are stretched and I even put a heel grip in there, still a little loose. I'm planning on putting a ball of the foot cushion in to help with the looseness and hopefully it'll be more comfortable if I do plan on walking around shopping


----------



## Charmosa

Is anyone from Athens, Georgia?  I just found this website/clothing store while googling.  I emailed to make sure the items are authenticate and the owner emailed back within the hour (of course he said they were).  Just wondering if anyone can confirm?

All DVF items are 50% off (final sale) but only a few sizes and items are left:
http://www.heerys.com/manufacturer.aspx?id=71&n=Diane+von+Furstenberg


----------



## mashanyc

Looks like a legit B&M boutique to me. Except Handy dress  the rest of the stuff is on sale everywhere so nothing suspicious there. And they only have couple of sizes in Handy. I think its safe. I cant imagine a B&M Atlanta boutique would be selling fake DVF


----------



## Dukeprincess

Charmosa said:


> Is anyone from Athens, Georgia?  I just found this website/clothing store while googling.  I emailed to make sure the items are authenticate and the owner emailed back within the hour (of course he said they were).  Just wondering if anyone can confirm?
> 
> All DVF items are 50% off (final sale) but only a few sizes and items are left:
> http://www.heerys.com/manufacturer.aspx?id=71&n=Diane+von+Furstenberg




  Thanks, although my wallet doesn't!


----------



## dbeth

Charmosa said:


> Is anyone from Athens, Georgia?  I just found this website/clothing store while googling.  I emailed to make sure the items are authenticate and the owner emailed back within the hour (of course he said they were).  Just wondering if anyone can confirm?
> 
> All DVF items are 50% off (final sale) but only a few sizes and items are left:
> http://www.heerys.com/manufacturer.aspx?id=71&n=Diane+von+Furstenberg



Thanks Charmosa!  Loving that blue Handy dress, but I need at least a size 12. Darn it!





Dukeprincess said:


> DVF on NAP, they added some new styles to the sale!
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Sale/Designers/Diane_von_Furstenberg?viewall=on



Thanks Duke---but the link isn't working?!   Anyone else having trouble?!  Oh well----I guess its best. I need to cool it since I presold some stuff for the Bloomies sale.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Slashed prices on DVF at the Bloomies private sale!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Slashed prices on DVF at the Bloomies private sale!


 So what did you buy just on principle? Thanks by the way I try and be good and then I read the word private sale . Baby steps. I had several items in my basket but put everything back except for the Tamsen Dress and the Mylene Dress. I was unsure of sizing on the Mylene but since it said that it was a wrap I sized up 1. We shall see.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> So what did you buy just on principle? Thanks by the way I try and be good and then I read the word private sale . Baby steps. I had several items in my basket but put everything back except for the Tamsen Dress and the Mylene Dress. I was unsure of sizing on the Mylene but since it said that it was a wrap I sized up 1. We shall see.



Nothing....yet. :ninja:  But the Tamsen is sitting in my cart staring at me, along with this printed Slice dress. 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=520964&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Tell me I don't need it...PLEASE.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Does anyone have the Bloomie's SKU for the Selema dress?  That dress has been evading me forever and I NEED it now.  And my SA can't locate one with a SKU.  TIA!


----------



## NATASHA77

me!me!me
im a big fan!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Nothing....yet. :ninja: But the Tamsen is sitting in my cart staring at me, along with this printed Slice dress.
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=520964&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> 
> Tell me I don't need it...PLEASE.


 Ok Duke, you do not need it! Did that sound convincing? On the other hand you can always return them if you don't like them.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Ok Duke, you do not need it! Did that sound convincing? On the other hand you can always return them if you don't like them.



NO!   You aren't convincing me!  It is your fault I am now a Reggina owner.  Such the enabler.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> NO!  You aren't convincing me! It is your fault I am now a Reggina owner. Such the enabler.


 yeah well it's your fault that I now have 2 more dresses that I sure don't need on the way, lol. Guess it takes one to know one. Btw did you get the Tamsen? I love the look of that, I haven't seen it irl but I think I will like it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> yeah well it's your fault that I now have 2 more dresses that I sure don't need on the way, lol. Guess it takes one to know one. Btw did you get the Tamsen? I love the look of that, I haven't seen it irl but I think I will like it.


:giggles:  

The Tamsen is still in my cart.  I am trying to be good, because I already have 2 other items on the way.  Plus, after seeing YOU in your New Julian (Broken Waves), I'm now stalking one on eBay.


----------



## Charmosa

Masha - Thanks for the info on Heery's.  I ordered the Arria for 50% and cancelled my Saks order so we'll see how it goes!

dbeth - I'm sure you'll still find the Handy.  Have you tried on the size 10 and you know it doesn't fit?  Are you looking for the blue?  The red is on sale at NM and you should check with the stores to see if they can find a 12. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...e=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D186%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds

I find the prices for NM are always cheaper in store.   I can give you my SA's email but she's in Seattle.  I just send her the links from the website and she doesn't have a problem tracking things down.  Matches also has the red onsale (in a 12) but you are looking at overseas shipping.

Duke - you don't seem convinced by the Tamsen or the Slice...sounds like you really want the Selema so I would go with that.

Matches has the chloris and new julian in large broken waves (only a few sizes left) but of course there is the issue of shipping


----------



## Charmosa

Does anyone have the sku for the Narcissa?  Is it the same price in store?  Any help on sizing would be appreciated too...it looks like it runs large.  

Here is the link with bloomies:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=523903&CategoryID=22585

I find the links don't always work for the web id number is 523903.


----------



## Dukeprincess

NATASHA77 said:


> me!me!me
> im a big fan!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> :giggles:
> 
> The Tamsen is still in my cart. I am trying to be good, because I already have 2 other items on the way. Plus, after seeing YOU in your New Julian (Broken Waves), I'm now stalking one on eBay.


 That Broken waves will look amazing on you! Stalk away . I can't wait to see pics of what you got. I always love seeing your choices, gives me such inspiration.


----------



## Charmosa

Duke - I agree with Meg get that new julian!

For those that have the Diced Broken Waves, how does it run?  It's on sale at Nordies and they only have size 6 and 8.  I think I would need at least a 10.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...dress/3151037?origin=category&resultback=2608


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> Duke - I agree with Meg get that new julian!
> 
> For those that have the Diced Broken Waves, how does it run? It's on sale at Nordies and they only have size 6 and 8. I think I would need at least a 10.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...dress/3151037?origin=category&resultback=2608


 Nice dress, I love the print on it. Reading the review it says that it runs small.


----------



## foxycleopatra

ISSIE blue dress - size 6 - 60% off @ $159.97







http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-issie-drape-front-dress/3151030


----------



## windy55

foxycleopatra said:


> ISSIE blue dress - size 6 - 60% off @ $159.97
> 
> g.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/19/_6324579.jpg
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-issie-drape-front-dress/3151030


 
This is a great dress at a super price...runs really big.  I'm usually an 8 or 10 and took a 6 in this.  The slit opens pretty high up when you sit...something I didn't do in it until I wore it to a party...much more thigh than I anticipated.  :giggles:


----------



## Dukeprincess

windy55 said:


> This is a great dress at a super price...runs really big.  I'm usually an 8 or 10 and took a 6 in this.  The slit opens pretty high up when you sit...something I didn't do in it until I wore it to a party...much more thigh than I anticipated.  :giggles:



Oh I am sure you looked hot and all the men were like   

Booo that Issie is only left in a 14.


----------



## bagsforme

Charmosa said:


> Duke - I agree with Meg get that new julian!
> 
> For those that have the Diced Broken Waves, how does it run?  It's on sale at Nordies and they only have size 6 and 8.  I think I would need at least a 10.
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...dress/3151037?origin=category&resultback=2608



I have the sliced triangle dress which is the same style but different print.  It runs really big.  The 8 would probably work.


----------



## windy55

Dukeprincess said:


> *Oh I am sure you looked hot and all the men were like   *
> 
> Booo that Issie is only left in a 14.


 
...how did you know???


----------



## Dukeprincess

windy55 said:


> ...how did you know???



  Women, we know these things....


----------



## Charmosa

Thanks bagsforme!  I kinda thought it ran big - it looks very flowy but then was confused by the review that said it fit small.    I'm rather well endowed but still took a 6 in one of the other flowier blouses (Jonquille).  I might just order the 8 and keep a look out for a 10.  I'm normally a 12 in the fitted styles (Jori, etc.) but I find I need to size down in the flowier ones.




bagsforme said:


> I have the sliced triangle dress which is the same style but different print. It runs really big. The 8 would probably work.


----------



## bagsforme

Charmosa said:


> Thanks bagsforme!  I kinda thought it ran big - it looks very flowy but then was confused by the review that said it fit small.    I'm rather well endowed but still took a 6 in one of the other flowier blouses (Jonquille).  I might just order the 8 and keep a look out for a 10.  I'm normally a 12 in the fitted styles (Jori, etc.) but I find I need to size down in the flowier ones.



ya, dvf sizing is odd.  I wear 10-12 in wrap too but some of her other dresses/top I have in 6-8.  Even have one dress in a 2.  Go figure??

The sleeves on this dress are very long and puffy.  
I tried a 6 which fit too but I have broad shoulders and don't like it even slightly tight so went with the 8.


----------



## bagsforme

Dukeprincess said:


> Slashed prices on DVF at the Bloomies private sale!



Bloomingdale stores will not match the prices online.  Boo!


----------



## foxycleopatra

bagsforme said:


> Bloomingdale stores will not match the prices online.  Boo!



Huh?! So the items marked down online are still regular price in stores?


----------



## bagsforme

foxycleopatra said:


> Huh?! So the items marked down online are still regular price in stores?



They are on sale but not having the private sale.  I tried to get a dress that was sold out in my size online but in stores and they wouldn't price match.  It was on sale but still $100 more than online.


----------



## bagsforme

DVF.com private sale. 
http://www.dvf.com/shop-online/priv...inal&utm_content=&CID=061511_private US final


----------



## Dukeprincess

bagsforme said:


> DVF.com private sale.
> http://www.dvf.com/shop-online/priv...inal&utm_content=&CID=061511_private US final




The prices are TERRIBLE.  Go to Bloomies and get all that stuff cheaper!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - for 'research purposes only' have you seen anything good in-store at Bloomies?


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> *Duke* - for 'research purposes only' have you seen anything good in-store at Bloomies?



No, I was just looking online.  I've been slammed at work and haven't had time to go.


----------



## mashanyc

bagsforme said:


> Bloomingdale stores will not match the prices online.  Boo!


Ask to speak to the manager. they absolutely match their online prices. but i am surprised instore price is higher. Its always lower in store. Did they scan the item or you just saw the price on the tag?  just take the item and go to another register. If they say no ask for the manager. Its their policy to match online price.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Okay, retract my previous rant about the Private Sale.  Apparently there were glitches with the link, so now stuff is way cheaper than previously.  Happy shopping!


----------



## bagsforme

mash - spoke to two different sa's and online person.  They will not price match.  The sa in store scanned it.  There was at least $100 difference.  

To much of a pain.  I got Nordies to price match.


----------



## Dukeprincess

bagsforme said:


> mash - spoke to two different sa's and online person.  They will not price match.  The sa in store scanned it.  There was at least $100 difference.
> 
> To much of a pain.  I got Nordies to price match.



Good job!  What did you get!  Show us! 

I FINALLY got the Selema!!!


----------



## bagsforme

^I got the popcorn coral Agantha dress.
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=520962&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## Dukeprincess

bagsforme said:


> ^I got the popcorn coral Agantha dress.
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=520962&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## Dukeprincess

Introducing Alessandra! (this dress is not everyone's cup of tea, but I love it!)


----------



## Charmosa

Duke - that looks fabulous on you!!  I've been eyeing it up too but it won't work for me right now.

bagsforme - can't wait to see your Agantha!  

I'm confused by the private sale.  I followed the link posted and got to the private sale (it is clearly marked private sale on the left side) but everything is only 30% off.  For example, the diced dress I posted above is on sale for $325.50.....that's the same as DVF normal sale so am I at the correct place??? I was registered with dvf.com too don't understand how come I didn't get the email myself.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Introducing Alessandra! (this dress is not everyone's cup of tea, but I love it!)



Duke, you look gorgeous in everything. Even if I give you a trash bag to wear you'd rock it!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Introducing Alessandra! (this dress is not everyone's cup of tea, but I love it!)


 Duke that is sure my cup of tea! You look fabulous, I want that dress. It is gorgeous. How is the sizing on it? I am going:ninja: and I am going to find it!!!!


----------



## dbeth

Charmosa said:


> Masha - Thanks for the info on Heery's.  I ordered the Arria for 50% and cancelled my Saks order so we'll see how it goes!
> 
> dbeth - I'm sure you'll still find the Handy.  Have you tried on the size 10 and you know it doesn't fit?  Are you looking for the blue?  The red is on sale at NM and you should check with the stores to see if they can find a 12. http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...e=%2Fsearch.jhtml%3FN%3D186%26rd%3D1%26st%3Ds
> 
> I find the prices for NM are always cheaper in store.   I can give you my SA's email but she's in Seattle.  I just send her the links from the website and she doesn't have a problem tracking things down.  Matches also has the red onsale (in a 12) but you are looking at overseas shipping.
> 
> Duke - you don't seem convinced by the Tamsen or the Slice...sounds like you really want the Selema so I would go with that.
> 
> Matches has the chloris and new julian in large broken waves (only a few sizes left) but of course there is the issue of shipping



Thanks so much Charmosa! Looks like I am a bit late for the NM link. No, I havn't tried this dress on yet. But it seems that I am either a 12 or 14 in all DVF dresses & tops. The size 10 smashes my boobies down flat.


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> Good job!  What did you get!  Show us!
> 
> I FINALLY got the Selema!!!



Yaaaaay!!! Congrats on the Selema! Great dress---it just didn't look right on me.





bagsforme said:


> ^I got the popcorn coral Agantha dress.
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=520962&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results



Darn---the link won't work!





Dukeprincess said:


> Introducing Alessandra! (this dress is not everyone's cup of tea, but I love it!)




Oooooo Duke!!!!   That is a FABULOUS dress, you look awesome in it!!!! I think that is my favorite one on you!!!   I'm with Meg---I may have to hunt that down instead of the Julian Broken Waves.  I am not liking the New Julian length, it's below my knees.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Yaaaaay!!! Congrats on the Selema! Great dress---it just didn't look right on me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darn---the link won't work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooo Duke!!!!  That is a FABULOUS dress, you look awesome in it!!!! I think that is my favorite one on you!!! I'm with Meg---I may have to hunt that down instead of the Julian Broken Waves. I am not liking the New Julian length, it's below my knees.


 Yep we are on a quest Dbeth ! Anyone seeing this dress please let us know.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Charmosa said:


> Duke - that looks fabulous on you!!  I've been eyeing it up too but it won't work for me right now.



Thank you!!!  The private sale link is weird.  Sign in first, then click on the sale link to see the reduced prices.



sammix3 said:


> Duke, you look gorgeous in everything. Even if I give you a trash bag to wear you'd rock it!



You are so sweet!  Thank you!  



megt10 said:


> Duke that is sure my cup of tea! You look fabulous, I want that dress. It is gorgeous. How is the sizing on it? I am going:ninja: and I am going to find it!!!!



Hahahahaha, there I go enabling you again!   I had to hunt it down at a DVF boutique.  It was never released online for some weird reason! 



dbeth said:


> Oooooo Duke!!!!   That is a FABULOUS dress, you look awesome in it!!!! I think that is my favorite one on you!!!   I'm with Meg---I may have to hunt that down instead of the Julian Broken Waves.  I am not liking the New Julian length, it's below my knees.



  Thanks *D!  *You know how I obsessed over this one!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - your tea cup runneth over, you look AMAZING!!!!  the print is lovely....


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> *Duke* - your tea cup runneth over, you look AMAZING!!!!  the print is lovely....



Thanks hon!  When I first saw it on a celeb, I  and HAD to have it.

It is interesting, because the top is like a chiffon material and the bottom and belt are both jersey.  I am in


----------



## foxycleopatra

Size 6 and 14 both available

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...-dress/3151030?origin=related-3151030-0-0-1-1

ISSIE blue silk dress - 60% off!!


----------



## Charmosa

Thanks so much Duke...I think.  Did you see they have the Elalia for $232.50?

The prices are very good - 50% off. The Chloris is there too.

I ordered the broken waves in a 10 to see if that fits better than the 8 from Nordies.  I also got the Patisserie leather jacket which I've been eyeing for awhile.  UUUUUUggggghhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!  



Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you!!!  The private sale link is weird.  Sign in first, then click on the sale link to see the reduced prices.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Charmosa said:


> Thanks so much Duke...I think.  Did you see they have the Elalia for $232.50?
> 
> The prices are very good - 50% off. The Chloris is there too.
> 
> I ordered the broken waves in a 10 to see if that fits better than the 8 from Nordies.  I also got the Patisserie leather jacket which I've been eyeing for awhile.  UUUUUUggggghhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dukeprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!  The private sale link is weird.  Sign in first, then click on the sale link to see the reduced prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.  They put up the Chloris?  She wasn't there yesterday!
> 
> 
> I don't see it?  Can you link me?  What is the price?
Click to expand...


----------



## brintee

Holy crap that dress is amazing *duke*!  The prices in the private sale are only 50%ish off, is that right??


----------



## Dukeprincess

brintee said:


> Holy crap that dress is amazing *duke*!  The prices in the private sale are only 50%ish off, is that right??



Yes, but it is a lot of her newer stuff which isn't as deeply discounted in retail stores yet.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you!!! The private sale link is weird. Sign in first, then click on the sale link to see the reduced prices.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> *Hahahahaha, there I go enabling you again!  I had to hunt it down at a DVF boutique. It was never released online for some weird reason! *
> 
> 
> I knew that I had never seen it before otherwise I would already own it. Any suggestions on how to find it? Really love it!


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> Thanks so much Duke...I think. Did you see they have the Elalia for $232.50?
> 
> The prices are very good - 50% off. The Chloris is there too.
> 
> I ordered the broken waves in a 10 to see if that fits better than the 8 from Nordies. I also got the Patisserie leather jacket which I've been eyeing for awhile. UUUUUUggggghhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dukeprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! The private sale link is weird. Sign in first, then click on the sale link to see the reduced prices.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see your purchases Charmosa! I love the Patisserie leather jacket. What color did you get?
Click to expand...


----------



## mashanyc

megt10 said:


> Dukeprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! The private sale link is weird. Sign in first, then click on the sale link to see the reduced prices.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> *Hahahahaha, there I go enabling you again!  I had to hunt it down at a DVF boutique. It was never released online for some weird reason! *
> 
> 
> I knew that I had never seen it before otherwise I would already own it. Any suggestions on how to find it? Really love it!
> 
> 
> 
> It fits like Reara so you need a 2?
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It fits like Reara so you need a 2?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Masha, now any idea where I can find it? The Reara is my favorite style at the moment. So comfy. I should find out later today if the dry cleaners were able to get the oil spots out of my dress.
Click to expand...


----------



## mashanyc

megt10 said:


> mashanyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Masha, now any idea where I can find it? The Reara is my favorite style at the moment. So comfy. I should find out later today if the dry cleaners were able to get the oil spots out of my dress.
> 
> 
> 
> working on it. thats why i asked about the size
Click to expand...


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Dukeprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!! The private sale link is weird. Sign in first, then click on the sale link to see the reduced prices.
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet! Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> *Hahahahaha, there I go enabling you again!  I had to hunt it down at a DVF boutique. It was never released online for some weird reason! *
> 
> 
> I knew that I had never seen it before otherwise I would already own it. Any suggestions on how to find it? Really love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have more at the DVF Boutique in Cabazon, CA. 951-922-9600
> 
> I have to call and complain there is a snag on mine, so I will ask for your 2 and if so, put it on hold.  Calling now.
> 
> UPDATE:  Best CS ever.  Overnighting me a new snag-free Alessandra!
Click to expand...


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> mashanyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Masha, now any idea where I can find it? The Reara is my favorite style at the moment. So comfy. I should find out later today if the dry cleaners were able to get the oil spots out of my dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Meg -* They only have a 4. But you could call the store to see if another boutique has it.  Ask for Laura.  I just spoke with her.  I paid $241.  HTH!
Click to expand...


----------



## Charmosa

Hi Duke,

Sorry I was working and couldn't take a break...I snuck a quick visit at lunch!

Here is the link, I think it's in the regular sale section:
http://www.dvf.com/Chloris-Dress/D2...L&start=8&preselectsize=yes&cgid=sale-fashion

What size do you need?  They only have a 4 (and 14). Is this sale on at boutiques as well???

It's only $172.50!



Dukeprincess said:


> Charmosa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Duke...I think. Did you see they have the Elalia for $232.50?
> 
> The prices are very good - 50% off. The Chloris is there too.
> 
> I ordered the broken waves in a 10 to see if that fits better than the 8 from Nordies. I also got the Patisserie leather jacket which I've been eyeing for awhile. UUUUUUggggghhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG. They put up the Chloris? She wasn't there yesterday!
> 
> 
> I don't see it? Can you link me? What is the price?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Charmosa said:


> Hi Duke,
> 
> Sorry I was working and couldn't take a break...I snuck a quick visit at lunch!
> 
> Here is the link, I think it's in the regular sale section:
> http://www.dvf.com/Chloris-Dress/D2...L&start=8&preselectsize=yes&cgid=sale-fashion
> 
> What size do yuo need?  They only have a 4 (and 14). Is this sale on at boutiques as well???
> 
> It's only $172.50!
> 
> 
> It still shows up as $241 for me.  I need an 8.


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks *D!  *You know how I obsessed over this one!




Yes I do!!!!   And now I am.


----------



## dbeth

brintee said:


> Holy crap that dress is amazing *duke*!  The prices in the private sale are only 50%ish off, is that right??




Brintee!!!!   I totally remember you from the CL forum! I use to post there a few years ago. I remember when you got one of your HG, the VP Whipsnakes, because they are also my HG! I was sooooo excited for you!!  I feel like I will never get them, it's been at least 2 years now.


----------



## Charmosa

Thanks Meg - it looks beautiful!  I got the pink sand.  I'm not really a fan of black and thought it was be a nice spring/summer coat.  How heavy it is?  Did you put any protectant on it (I live in a rainy climate)?

I'm very excited, still a bit boggled that I sent $400 on a leather jacket!!  But I figure I'm not likely to find it for 50% off again, in my size.




megt10 said:


> Can't wait to see your purchases Charmosa! I love the Patisserie leather jacket. What color did you get?


----------



## Charmosa

Oh no!  I didn't need to hear that. :hnsnsn: Uuugh, that's a great price.  



Dukeprincess said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Meg -* They only have a 4. But you could call the store to see if another boutique has it.  Ask for Laura.  I just spoke with her.  I paid $241.  HTH!
Click to expand...


----------



## junzi

does anyone know which season the dvf anita was from?

http://img.iwascoding.com/1/2011/06/11/77/F2EA30EEDF874800A5614A1A6308CC95.jpg


----------



## Charmosa

Ok, that's really weird, you need to go to the private sale, do the weird log in thing, go to the regular sale, click on the dress despite the fact it might be $241 and then you should see it for $172.  This site is a bit bizarre!!    I can't seem to get back into the private sale, is it over?  I'm not buying anything else but was seeing if I could get back to the Chloris.  

Have you seen if it's on sale in the stores??



Dukeprincess said:


> It still shows up as $241 for me.  I need an 8.


----------



## Charmosa

Bagsforme - thanks so much for posting the link.  Although my wallet is screaming right now !!!

junzi - sorry I don't know anything about that but I'm sure others will!

phiphi - is The Bay now selling DVF?  When I was watching the devastating riots in Vancouver, I saw The Bay had a window with a DVF logo, which was subsequently broken.  So sad. 

Nordies price matched the size 8 in Diced Broken Waves too.  I sent the link and they obviously didn't check or I suppose they could of if they had already registered.  No questions about whether the size was available or anything.  They either had a lot of people that already did a price match or I got lucky with the CS person tonight!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Meg -* They only have a 4. But you could call the store to see if another boutique has it. Ask for Laura. I just spoke with her. I paid $241. HTH!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thanks Duke and Masha. I just got back on my computer now from early today. Just one of those days/weeks. I am going to try and get it tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight I wore my Alric Winter Garden to services. Not the best pics but I love the dress. I wore it with my false advertising bra, CL Denis Sandals. I added my new Balenciaga Denim Moto jacket for a splash of color and because it is always freezing in the synagogue.
Click to expand...


----------



## LarissaHK

Today wearing my DvF dress





....




...


----------



## foxycleopatra

megt10 said:


> Dukeprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thanks Duke and Masha. I just got back on my computer now from early today. Just one of those days/weeks. I am going to try and get it tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight I wore my Alric Winter Garden to services. Not the best pics but I love the dress. I wore it with my false advertising bra, CL Denis Sandals. I added my new Balenciaga Denim Moto jacket for a splash of color and because it is always freezing in the synagogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely stunning!!!  May I ask how the Alric runs sizing-wise?  TIA.
Click to expand...


----------



## windy55

Larissa - super cute dress - gorgeous on you!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Dukeprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thanks Duke and Masha. I just got back on my computer now from early today. Just one of those days/weeks. I am going to try and get it tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight I wore my Alric Winter Garden to services. Not the best pics but I love the dress. I wore it with my false advertising bra, CL Denis Sandals. I added my new Balenciaga Denim Moto jacket for a splash of color and because it is always freezing in the synagogue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the how the blue Balenciaga jacket contrasts with your DVF!
Click to expand...


----------



## sammix3

LarissaHK said:


> Today wearing my DvF dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very chic!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Meg:* You look great as usual! 

*Larissa:* The Reina looks so good on you!

*Charmosa:* Maybe that was fate telling me I did NOT need to spend anymore money on DVF.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Larissa, I heart this dress. You're looking gorgeous! I just looked it up and with 84cms it's waaaaay too short for me, unfortunately. But you rock this one. Nice pics from HKG, btw!



LarissaHK said:


> Today wearing my DvF dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## windy55

sammix3 said:


> Duke, you look gorgeous in everything. Even if I give you a trash bag to wear you'd rock it!


 
Based on what I've seen, I would have to agree!!  Duke...the Allesandra is gorgeous on you!


----------



## Charmosa

Duke - just PM'd you about the Chloris! 



Dukeprincess said:


> *Meg:* You look great as usual!
> 
> *Larissa:* The Reina looks so good on you!
> 
> *Charmosa:* Maybe that was fate telling me I did NOT need to spend anymore money on DVF.


----------



## megt10

foxycleopatra said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely stunning!!!  May I ask how the Alric runs sizing-wise?  TIA.
> 
> 
> 
> The Alric runs large to size. If you are small through the back and shoulders you could size down 2 sizes probably. I am wearing a size 2 in this dress. I normally wear a 2 or a 4. I could have taken this in a 0 but that wasn't available. It is meant to be a little flowy and when it gets hot out I don't want anything that is too clingy anyway. Very comfortable and pretty.
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> *Meg:* You look great as usual!
> 
> *Larissa:* The Reina looks so good on you!
> 
> *Charmosa:* Maybe that was fate telling me I did NOT need to spend anymore money on DVF.


 Thanks Duke


----------



## sammix3

Not a blue person at all but just got this from the prefall/fall collection


----------



## megt10

LarissaHK said:


> Today wearing my DvF dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You look fabulous! I love the print of this dress and it looks awesome on you.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Not a blue person at all but just got this from the prefall/fall collection


 Love the colors in this Sammi, it fits you really well.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Love the colors in this Sammi, it fits you really well.



Thanks Meg! I do have to agree that the cardigan does fit me well, love the cut of it! I wish they made solid colors on this style and in different materials too, so it'll be nice for spring/summer time. Oh and lower the price point as well 

Since this cardigan is 100% wool, does it pill? Hows everyone's experience with DVF wool? Quality wise?


----------



## LarissaHK

Ladies you all look fabulous in your DvF clothes

*sammix3, Dukeprincess, Butterfly_77, megt10, windy55*: thank you very much for your compliments


----------



## Dukeprincess

*sammi:* I really like that cardigan.  I can't wear wool, so I am not sure if it pills.  I do have a cotton DVF cardigan and it has pilled a little.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> *sammi:* I really like that cardigan.  I can't wear wool, so I am not sure if it pills.  I do have a cotton DVF cardigan and it has pilled a little.



I have a DVF cardigan/wrap that's a silk/cotton blend(I think?) and it pills a bit. How do you get rid of pilling on your sweaters and even coats?


----------



## sammix3

Oh and the nude tank that I was wearing under the cardigan is a Vince tank, on sale at NM! When I was trying on all my items they just happened to be a perfect match, and I love finding stuff on sale that I like and in my size!


----------



## dbeth

Sammi----you look so cute in that cardigan! Love the colors!

Meg---looking good girl! Love the Winter Garden print! I have it in the Jeanne.

Larissa----Wow, I wish I could rock the Reina like you do!!! I returned that same dress back to Bloomingdales. I was super bummed, it just didn't look that good on me.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Sammi----you look so cute in that cardigan! Love the colors!
> 
> Meg---looking good girl! Love the Winter Garden print! I have it in the Jeanne.
> 
> Larissa----Wow, I wish I could rock the Reina like you do!!! I returned that same dress back to Bloomingdales. I was super bummed, it just didn't look that good on me.


 Thanks dBeth. I really like the print on the dress. Know what I like even more? The print on the Alessandra. Got it!!! Thanks to Masha who let me know that she saw it on sale at Saks in NYC in my size . It should be here by the end of next week or the beginning of the next. I just hope to look 1/2 as good as Duke. Oh and the dry cleaners got out the stains in my Reara dress.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Thanks dBeth. I really like the print on the dress. Know what I like even more? The print on the Alessandra. Got it!!! Thanks to Masha who let me know that she saw it on sale at Saks in NYC in my size . It should be here by the end of next week or the beginning of the next. I just hope to look 1/2 as good as Duke. Oh and the dry cleaners got out the stains in my Reara dress.




Awww, Masha is so helpful!! Congrats on finding it! Do you mind me asking how much it was?? I want it too, but there's a certain price I'll pay.  And yaaay---so happy they got the stains out!  I tried the Reara on today at Bloomies.   I definitly have to have one. It was gorgeous and flattering!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Awww, Masha is so helpful!! Congrats on finding it! Do you mind me asking how much it was?? I want it too, but there's a certain price I'll pay. And yaaay---so happy they got the stains out! I tried the Reara on today at Bloomies.  I definitly have to have one. It was gorgeous and flattering!


 It was 240+ tax. Looks like I am going to have to get a Saks & Bloomingdale's card. I use to hardly ever shop there since the closest one is SCP and always figured that I would open an account if there was something really pricey that I wanted for the extra discount. Aside from that I try not to keep a lot of cards, to hard for me to keep track of.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> It was 240+ tax. Looks like I am going to have to get a Saks & Bloomingdale's card. I use to hardly ever shop there since the closest one is SCP and always figured that I would open an account if there was something really pricey that I wanted for the extra discount. Aside from that I try not to keep a lot of cards, to hard for me to keep track of.



Oooo Meg! I am about 45min from SCP! (in San Diego). We definitly have to meet up sometime! We would have a ball going to the CL boutique, checking out DVF, ect.   It would have to be on a weekend though so my hubby can watch the girls.  

Thanks for price on the Allesandra---I'll have to wait on it. I usually don't like paying $200+ unless I have already tried it on, it looks fabulous and it's a must have!!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Oooo Meg! I am about 45min from SCP! (in San Diego). We definitly have to meet up sometime! We would have a ball going to the CL boutique, checking out DVF, ect.  It would have to be on a weekend though so my hubby can watch the girls.
> 
> Thanks for price on the Allesandra---I'll have to wait on it. I usually don't like paying $200+ unless I have already tried it on, it looks fabulous and it's a must have!!


 
That is about as long as it takes me to get there with traffic. I only live about 25 miles from SCP but it has taken me as long as 2+ hrs to get home. Weekends are the best time to go for sure. 

That would be so much fun. Could be dangerous too. I have been told that I can be a bad influence .


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> That is about as long as it takes me to get there with traffic. I only live about 25 miles from SCP but it has taken me as long as 2+ hrs to get home. Weekends are the best time to go for sure.
> 
> That would be so much fun. Could be dangerous too. I have been told that I can be a bad influence .



LOL! Well, I am an enabler as well!   I agree---  Could be bad. But also fun. :devil:


----------



## Rimma13

Me in Paris wearing the Naudia Wrap Shirt Dress


----------



## Dukeprincess

That looks amazing on you, *Rimma!*  I'm so jealous because it looked terrible on me.  But on you it's perfection!


----------



## megt10

Rimma13 said:


> Me in Paris wearing the Naudia Wrap Shirt Dress
> 
> View attachment 1430748
> 
> 
> View attachment 1430749


 Gorgeous, jealous on so many levels  Love Paris, hope you are having a great time.


----------



## Charmosa

OMG!  I just popped in for quick visit (and question) but will hopefully be back tonight to all the new postings!

Can someone pls help me with the sizing for the New Julian in Large Broken Waves?  I'm just about to buy one on ebay and asked the seller for measurements. It seems to run really small but I'm not sure if that's due to the stretch or I need to size up.  I'm normally a 12 in the fitted dresses (Jori, bec, etc.).  I tried on a 12 in another wrap (I think it was the Jeanne) and that fit fine and in asking other sellers about the Jeanne measurements, a 12 is the correct size.  The seller said the chest measured 17" and normally 12's are about 19.5"+ across the chest.



Oh and Duke and Meg - I blame you guys for this!!


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> OMG! I just popped in for quick visit (and question) but will hopefully be back tonight to all the new postings!
> 
> Can someone pls help me with the sizing for the New Julian in Large Broken Waves? I'm just about to buy one on ebay and asked the seller for measurements. It seems to run really small but I'm not sure if that's due to the stretch or I need to size up. I'm normally a 12 in the fitted dresses (Jori, bec, etc.). I tried on a 12 in another wrap (I think it was the Jeanne) and that fit fine and in asking other sellers about the Jeanne measurements, a 12 is the correct size. The seller said the chest measured 17" and normally 12's are about 19.5"+ across the chest.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Duke and Meg - I blame you guys for this!!


 LOL, I took that dress in a 6. I probably could have done a 4 which is one size up from what I normally wear but it wasn't available. It does run small I originally bought it in a 2 and I could barely wrap it.


----------



## Charmosa

Thanks Meg!  Crisis averted....the seller came back and said she made a mistake in measurements...she gave me the measurements for the 10, not the 12.  Which makes much more sense.  

This is the second time this has happened to me on ebay...I guess these sellers are busy!  I'm going with the 12 now.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats, *Charmosa! * 

I got my Handy blouse today and it looks like a tent on me.


----------



## Charmosa

Thanks Duke!  I think!  Everything (this and my DVF order from the private sale) are going to my mail box in the US and we aren't going until mid-July.    Having to be patient is soooo hard!  

Meg - the Alric is very pretty!!  I love the pop of color with the Balenciaga!  Congrats on the Alessandra too!  Can't wait to see pics!  Price sounds good too.

Larissa - Love the Reina!  But that Birkin....

Sammi - the blue looks great on you!  I say more blue for you!   It likely will pill...do you have a fabric shaver?  It's like an electric razor for sweaters.

Rimma - the Nadia looks great on you and is perfect for Paris!  Enjoy....it's such a lovely place...you are very lucky!


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> Thanks Meg! Crisis averted....the seller came back and said she made a mistake in measurements...she gave me the measurements for the 10, not the 12. Which makes much more sense.
> 
> This is the second time this has happened to me on ebay...I guess these sellers are busy! I'm going with the 12 now.


 I am glad that I could help. I can't wait to see pics. Congratulations you are going to love it!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Congrats, *Charmosa! *
> 
> I got my Handy blouse today and it looks like a tent on me.


 Awww Duke I am sorry to hear that. Just think that just leaves more money to buy something else.


----------



## megt10

Have any of you ladies taken a look at the Pre-Fall dresses? I already have one that has caught my eye. 
http://www.dvf.com/Kimian-Dress/D32...preselectsize=yes&cgid=dvf-prefall-collection


----------



## redvelvetloubie

Only have 1... love love my DVF Damiana white dress with black wave pattern and black tassel. It's very flattering and it hides my post-pregnancy bulges.


----------



## mashanyc

megt10 said:


> Have any of you ladies taken a look at the Pre-Fall dresses? I already have one that has caught my eye.
> http://www.dvf.com/Kimian-Dress/D32...preselectsize=yes&cgid=dvf-prefall-collection


Yes, i tried almost everything (except wraps) on. This is cute. I got it blue sleeveless version. Its more summery IMO. Will probably get this 1 too in the Fall images.    http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=540004&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> Yes, i tried almost everything (except wraps) on. This is cute. I got it blue sleeveless version. Its more summery IMO. Will probably get this 1 too in the Fall images. http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=540004&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


 
I probably will get this in the fall as well. I really liked the look of it more than anything else for fall so far. It is just now warming up here in So Cal so I can't even think about fall being here yet. How does the dress run?


----------



## mashanyc

megt10 said:


> I probably will get this in the fall as well. I really liked the look of it more than anything else for fall so far. It is just now warming up here in So Cal so I can't even think about fall being here yet. How does the dress run?



You know what i look like. I got size 2. So i guess like her other non wrap dresses? Smaller than oversized non wraps this season. They had a lot of complains from ladies who were outsized this season. Everybody said stuff was cut too big ( talking about new styles, not about wraps or vintage)


----------



## Rimma13

Thank you so much everyone. Paris was a dream


----------



## sammix3

Arely with CL patent coral new simples. I have my navy blue cheva cardigan too


----------



## Enigma78

sammix3 said:


> Arely with CL patent coral new simples. I have my navy blue cheva cardigan too


 
You look great sammix3


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hot daaaayuummm, *Sammi!*   You look fabulous woman!


----------



## sammix3

Thank you duke and enigma


----------



## foxycleopatra

To the ladies here who own the IGNACIA silk chiffon dress.......did everyone size up (from your usual DvF wrap dress size)?  Does it really run that small?  If I'm extremely petite on top (like a size 0) but have hips and wear a 2-4 in DvF classic wraps......would I need a 6 in the Ignacia or would a 4 suffice?  TIA.


----------



## mashanyc

foxycleopatra said:


> To the ladies here who own the IGNACIA silk chiffon dress.......did everyone size up (from your usual DvF wrap dress size)?  Does it really run that small?  If I'm extremely petite on top (like a size 0) but have hips and wear a 2-4 in DvF classic wraps......would I need a 6 in the Ignacia or would a 4 suffice?  TIA.


I wear 0-2 in non wraps 2-4 in wraps and needed 6 in Ignacia.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Arely with CL patent coral new simples. I have my navy blue cheva cardigan too


 Wow Sammi is all I can say! This is the perfect outfit for you. You look amazing. Love those shoes too!


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> You know what i look like. I got size 2. So i guess like her other non wrap dresses? Smaller than oversized non wraps this season. They had a lot of complains from ladies who were outsized this season. Everybody said stuff was cut too big ( talking about new styles, not about wraps or vintage)


 So probably a 2 will work for me as well. Thanks Masha! I am still trying not to buy anything until my closet is done but hopefully by the end of next week I can start moving my stuff up there. I am going to try and dedicate on closet to DVF dresses.


----------



## Charmosa

My Bec in Snow Pony!  I have waited for this one one FOREVER!!!  Paired with miu miu jeweled flats as my back was bugging me today (normally would wear with CL python declics).  I love it!!


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> My Bec in Snow Pony! I have waited for this one one FOREVER!!! Paired with miu miu jeweled flats as my back was bugging me today (normally would wear with CL python declics). I love it!!


 Wow Charmosa I love that on you. You look fabulous. It is one of my favorite prints, so feminine. I haven't tried the Bec style yet but after seeing it on you I am going to check it out. It is so flattering.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Charmosa said:


> My Bec in Snow Pony!  I have waited for this one one FOREVER!!!  Paired with miu miu jeweled flats as my back was bugging me today (normally would wear with CL python declics).  I love it!!



  I am sooooooooooo happy you got this dress!  It looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Enigma78

Charmosa said:


> My Bec in Snow Pony!  I have waited for this one one FOREVER!!!  Paired with miu miu jeweled flats as my back was bugging me today (normally would wear with CL python declics).  I love it!!



you look fab, well worth the wait


----------



## Charmosa

Thanks ladies!!  This is among my favorite DVF    (if it's even possible to rate your DVF items!!   

The only thing I would say is it definitely emphasizes your breasts so it might look better on those less well endowed .  I'm not wearing the proper bra in this shot so that would make a difference too. 



And Sammi - love your Arely/CL combo!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks to *meg* I just HAD to have this dress...:giggles:

Reggina Pop Cargo dress and my CL New Decoltissimo 100s (excuse the smudgy mirror)


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks to *meg* I just HAD to have this dress...:giggles:
> 
> Reggina Pop Cargo dress and my CL New Decoltissimo 100s (excuse the smudgy mirror)


 OMG  Duke, yes you should be thanking me, lol! You look awesome. I love everything that I have ever seen you model but man this looks so good on you. It is such a great style for you and obviosly you already know I like the dress itself .

Oh love the shoes btw. I have a few new pairs. I got hooked up with the sales list early and kind went a little nuts  I had a huge HN box arrive this afternoon with 5 pairs. Now if I just had somewhere to put them.


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> Thanks ladies!! This is among my favorite DVF  (if it's even possible to rate your DVF items!!
> 
> *The only thing I would say is it definitely emphasizes your breasts so it might look better on those less well endowed *. I'm not wearing the proper bra in this shot so that would make a difference too.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it is official then, this is the dress for me.


----------



## Enigma78

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks to *meg* I just HAD to have this dress...:giggles:
> 
> Reggina Pop Cargo dress and my CL New Decoltissimo 100s (excuse the smudgy mirror)


 
You look awesome


----------



## Butterfly_77

*Duke*, you're looking absolutely awesome. Is this a recent collection dress? How does it runsizewise (compared with for example a Jeanne wrap)? I love your CL's as wel. How comfortable are they?

One of the best dress I have seen for a long time! Major congrats


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> OMG  Duke, yes you should be thanking me, lol! You look awesome. I love everything that I have ever seen you model but man this looks so good on you. It is such a great style for you and obviosly you already know I like the dress itself .
> 
> Oh love the shoes btw. I have a few new pairs. I got hooked up with the sales list early and kind went a little nuts  I had a huge HN box arrive this afternoon with 5 pairs. Now if I just had somewhere to put them.



FIVE pairs!    You are on a roll woman!  And thanks for the sweet compliments and please don't buy anything else that I have to have, okay? 



Enigma78 said:


> You look awesome



Thank you dear!  



Butterfly_77 said:


> *Duke*, you're looking absolutely awesome. Is this a recent collection dress? How does it runsizewise (compared with for example a Jeanne wrap)? I love your CL's as wel. How comfortable are they?
> 
> One of the best dress I have seen for a long time! Major congrats



I appreciate your compliments!   Hmm, I feel that you have less flexibility in sizing in a straight dress, than a wrap.  I got my normal DVF size (8) in this and its fine and a bit roomy (since it's silk).  

Also, this dress is on sale at Cusp.com for $164 now!  Hurry!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* -  ....  that's all I have!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> *Duke* -  ....  that's all I have!



  That is enough coming from you!  

Two more additions on the way and then I am done for awhile!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> FIVE pairs!  You are on a roll woman! And thanks for the sweet compliments and* please don't buy anything else that I have to have, okay?*
> 
> Well did you get the Saks email this morning. I had to take a look and ended up getting the Flyma Dress on sale. Not sure if it will work given the reviews but I love the color and it just looks so summery. I also got the Keesa Printed Silk Jersey. My TAMSEN and MYLENE are scheduled for delivery today. Hopefully they work. I am going to have workers here all weekend working on the closet so not sure when I can take pics but will as soon as I can. Yes 5 pairs from HN 1 pair from Shoe Inn and 2 pairs from other stores I need to get a grip, lol.


----------



## Suzie

Charmosa said:


> My Bec in Snow Pony! I have waited for this one one FOREVER!!! Paired with miu miu jeweled flats as my back was bugging me today (normally would wear with CL python declics). I love it!!


 
We are dress twins, it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Dukeprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> FIVE pairs!  You are on a roll woman! And thanks for the sweet compliments and* please don't buy anything else that I have to have, okay?*
> 
> Well did you get the Saks email this morning. I had to take a look and ended up getting the Flyma Dress on sale. Not sure if it will work given the reviews but I love the color and it just looks so summery. I also got the Keesa Printed Silk Jersey. My TAMSEN and MYLENE are scheduled for delivery today. Hopefully they work. I am going to have workers here all weekend working on the closet so not sure when I can take pics but will as soon as I can. Yes 5 pairs from HN 1 pair from Shoe Inn and 2 pairs from other stores I need to get a grip, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it, but I am trying really hard to ignore it! :hnsnsn:
Click to expand...


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, Duke. I think, the luck was not on my side..I cannot find the dress on cusp 




Dukeprincess said:


> FIVE pairs!  You are on a roll woman! And thanks for the sweet compliments and please don't buy anything else that I have to have, okay?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear!
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your compliments!  Hmm, I feel that you have less flexibility in sizing in a straight dress, than a wrap. I got my normal DVF size (8) in this and its fine and a bit roomy (since it's silk).
> 
> Also, this dress is on sale at Cusp.com for $164 now! Hurry!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> thanks, Duke. I think, the luck was not on my side..I cannot find the dress on cusp



Dangit!  It must have sold out!  It was there last night.  Grrr.

What size are you?  I will keep my eyes peeled for one.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, Duke, very appreciated!

I'm between sz 8 and 10 in all DVF wraps. As I have hips, I for sure would need a sz 10 in this one





Dukeprincess said:


> Dangit!  It must have sold out!  It was there last night.  Grrr.
> 
> What size are you?  I will keep my eyes peeled for one.


----------



## megt10

Ok today I had a de-stress day. Nails, lunch, shopping and massage. I wore for the first time since I bought it from Gilt I think last winter my DVF Stirling Dress, CL Double Voie from HN and GSH Mimosa Velo. I love the fit of this dress. It makes me look like I have a chest.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> View attachment 1433929
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433930
> 
> 
> Ok today I had a de-stress day. Nails, lunch, shopping and massage. I wore for the first time since I bought it from Gilt I think last winter my DVF Stirling Dress, CL Double Voie from HN and GSH Mimosa Velo. I love the fit of this dress. It makes me look like I have a chest.




You look fantastic, *meg!  *Thank goodness I tried that dress and it looked horrible on me so now I don't have to stalk eBay!    BUT, I do love the Double Voie, as I am obsessed with the Devalavi!


----------



## foxycleopatra

megt10 said:


> View attachment 1433929
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433930
> 
> 
> Ok today I had a de-stress day. Nails, lunch, shopping and massage. I wore for the first time since I bought it from Gilt I think last winter my DVF Stirling Dress, CL Double Voie from HN and GSH Mimosa Velo. I love the fit of this dress. It makes me look like I have a chest.



You look so gorgeous in that dress!  How does that Stirling style run sizing-wise?


----------



## megt10

foxycleopatra said:


> You look so gorgeous in that dress!  How does that Stirling style run sizing-wise?


 Thanks foxy, I think it is TTS. I think it is best for ladies that are curve challenged.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> You look fantastic, *meg!  *Thank goodness I tried that dress and it looked horrible on me so now I don't have to stalk eBay!    BUT, I do love the Double Voie, as I am obsessed with the Devalavi!


 
I find it hard to believe that anything looked horrible on you . Love the shoes but need a little breaking in period. I am going to start a thread on the CL forum of the shoes I bought. Hopefully in the next week or so.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

ladies I've been away for far too long! 
*meg, duke, charmosa- *girls you all look fabulous! 

Here I am on Saturday going out to a bridal shower. (I forgot the name of my wrap dress)
wearing with LV red epi clutch, Kenneth Jay Lane Red coral cuff (Thank you *Bella!*) and Louboutin beige Yolanda Spikes


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look gorgeous in the Bethania *dezy!*


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies I've been away for far too long!
> *meg, duke, charmosa- *girls you all look fabulous!
> 
> Here I am on Saturday going out to a bridal shower. (I forgot the name of my wrap dress)
> wearing with LV red epi clutch, Kenneth Jay Lane Red coral cuff (Thank you *Bella!*) and Louboutin beige Yolanda Spikes


 Dezy as always you look beautiful and the whole outfit is stunning. Love the shoes too!


----------



## Charmosa

Ya!! I love it!!



Suzie said:


> We are dress twins, it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Charmosa

Dezy - STUNNING!!!!


----------



## megt10

Well I have already sent back the Tamsen & Mylene. Good choice Duke not to get the Tamsen. It was huge, shapeless and I looked like I was wearing a sack. The Mylene was cute but too big as well. Because of the little hoodie which I thought was really cute the dress kept pulling in all of these weird ways. I am not sure that you could really wear a bra with it unless you don't care about it showing. Would have been cute with a cami but since the dress while sleeveless was really heavy it's not the best option for a hot summer day. On the up side my Alessandra arrived today and I love it. I am going to take it to the cleaners tomorrow and have it pressed (it arrived somewhat wadded up) and have 2 snaps put on the front like I did with the Reara. When I get it back I will post pics.


----------



## Butterfly_77

*Dezy*, I love you whole look! I had this dress in my hands in a boutique a couple of seasons ago but decided against  I love how it looks on you - especially with the cool CLs and your clutch!


----------



## sammix3

I missed out on the Iziba cardigan in popcorn black when NM had it on sale, I don't know what I was thinking not buying it, but good news is that DVF.com has it for 50% off now so it's an even better deal! Ordered it today


----------



## sammix3

Dezy and Meg - Hotness!!!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone here own the KHALI dress?  Any idea how it runs sizing-wise?  TIA.


----------



## Dukeprincess

foxycleopatra said:


> Does anyone here own the KHALI dress?  Any idea how it runs sizing-wise?  TIA.



TTS, your normal DVF size.  Whatever you wear in wraps, get in this.


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> I missed out on the Iziba cardigan in popcorn black when NM had it on sale, I don't know what I was thinking not buying it, but good news is that DVF.com has it for 50% off now so it's an even better deal! Ordered it today



The Ibiza is one of my favorite pieces! What a deal!

Just back from Paris and saw two gorgeous DVF boutiques there - prices were higher, though so didn't come back with anything.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks to *meg* I just HAD to have this dress...:giggles:
> 
> Reggina Pop Cargo dress and my CL New Decoltissimo 100s (excuse the smudgy mirror)



I neeeeeeeeeeed this style.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> The Ibiza is one of my favorite pieces! What a deal!
> 
> Just back from Paris and saw two gorgeous DVF boutiques there - prices were higher, though so didn't come back with anything.


 
Welcome back Greentea! We missed you. How was your trip?


----------



## megt10

Ladies more DVF on sale at Saks lots of sizes and choices.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> I neeeeeeeeeeed this style.


 Yes you do . It is really comfortable and can be dressed up or down.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Welcome back Greentea! We missed you. How was your trip?



It was fabulous! Check the Hermes board for my very special handbag souvenir! Paris is just a dream! Missed you guys!


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> Arely with CL patent coral new simples. I have my navy blue cheva cardigan too


 
great outfit! love the NS too.



Charmosa said:


> My Bec in Snow Pony! I have waited for this one one FOREVER!!! Paired with miu miu jeweled flats as my back was bugging me today (normally would wear with CL python declics). I love it!!


 
YAY!!!!! i know how much you wanted that dress!! congrats - you look gorgeous!!!!!



Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks to *meg* I just HAD to have this dress...:giggles:
> 
> Reggina Pop Cargo dress and my CL New Decoltissimo 100s (excuse the smudgy mirror)


 
*dukie* - lovelovelove the dress. so totally fun. and the decoltissimos are 



megt10 said:


> View attachment 1433929
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433930
> 
> 
> Ok today I had a de-stress day. Nails, lunch, shopping and massage. I wore for the first time since I bought it from Gilt I think last winter my DVF Stirling Dress, CL Double Voie from HN and GSH Mimosa Velo. I love the fit of this dress. It makes me look like I have a chest.


 
what an amazing dress on you *meg*.  you look gorgeous!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies I've been away for far too long!
> *meg, duke, charmosa- *girls you all look fabulous!
> 
> Here I am on Saturday going out to a bridal shower. (I forgot the name of my wrap dress)
> wearing with LV red epi clutch, Kenneth Jay Lane Red coral cuff (Thank you *Bella!*) and Louboutin beige Yolanda Spikes


 
stunning *dezy!*


----------



## phiphi

just back from paris and wore dvf there alot - unfortunately it was so hectic, i didn't get to take many pictures. here i am waiting outside the hotel for a taxi on the way to dinner.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Phi *- you look great.  Hope you had a wonderful time in Paris..
*Dez *- amazing!  The subtle touches of red are perfection.
*Meg* - that's a beautiful print.  And I'm living vicariously through you and your loft renovation - lucky lady!!!

Thanks to my shopping partner in crime, I'm now thehappy owner of the Steel.  Love this!


----------



## phiphi

ladies, can i please ask for some sizing help? would anyone know how the bunnie top fit? 

i am 2 in dvf blouses (syhrani); P (bandot top, ibiza cardigan); a 0 in the fatima ropes. should i get the 0 or the 2? thanks tons for your help! xox


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> *Phi *- you look great. Hope you had a wonderful time in Paris..
> *Dez *- amazing! The subtle touches of red are perfection.
> *Meg* - that's a beautiful print. And I'm living vicariously through you and your loft renovation - lucky lady!!!
> 
> Thanks to my shopping partner in crime, I'm now thehappy owner of the Steel. Love this!


 
thank you *DC*! i was there for work so i didn't get to go out to see the city much, but still had lots of fun! love the steele dress - you look fantastic as always!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> great outfit! love the NS too.
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!!!!! i know how much you wanted that dress!! congrats - you look gorgeous!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *dukie* - lovelovelove the dress. so totally fun. and the decoltissimos are
> 
> 
> 
> what an amazing dress on you *meg*.  you look gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Thanks Phiphi, it is a great dress for summer.


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> *Phi *- you look great.  Hope you had a wonderful time in Paris..
> *Dez *- amazing!  The subtle touches of red are perfection.
> *Meg* - that's a beautiful print.  And I'm living vicariously through you and your loft renovation - lucky lady!!!
> 
> Thanks to my shopping partner in crime, I'm now thehappy owner of the Steel.  Love this!


Wow DC you look awesome. I love the style and print it fits you perfectly. I tried it but it didn't work for me. This is how it should look!!!

Thanks for the compliment too you are so sweet. I will feel lucky when I finally get through the exhausting, frustrating and fattening reno. I am a stress eater and have put on at least 5 lbs since the start of this. I am hoping that it will be done by the end of the week. The painters are on there way back right now to finish up.


----------



## megt10

Ok I was wondering have any of you purchased DVF linens or duvet covers? I added a murphy bed to my closet and it is a full size so I need to buy some sheets and comforter for it and I thought I might try DVF.


----------



## onebagatime

phiphi said:


> just back from paris and wore dvf there alot - unfortunately it was so hectic, i didn't get to take many pictures. here i am waiting outside the hotel for a taxi on the way to dinner.


 So pretty! also likes your CL simple.


----------



## dbeth

You ladies are busy! I can't keep up! So behind.

Everyone looks fab in their DVF!! And CL!! 


Duke--what a steal at Cusp!! Looks fantastic on you!

Meg---loving the b&w print! Classy! So funny that you say it gives you a 'chest'. 

Dezy---LOVE that neckline! Gorgeous!! Your bracelet is cute too---I have a few pieces of Kenneth Jay Lane.  And for the CL spikes---it's funny, when the spikes came out and it was a big hit/rage, I couldn't understand why. I kept thinking 'biker' style.  But, it has really grown on me and now I want something with spikes!!

Phi---You look so cute in that skirt! And the nude simples really make your legs look so long! Love nude!

DC---Very cute! The orange really pops agains the b&w!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

thank you ladies! Everyone looks great!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look lovely, *P!* 

We're dress twins again, *DC!*  The Steele looks great on you! 

Someone please buy this Bairly Louche dress in purple so I wont.  $146, size 6, any takers?! 

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/allsale&itemId=T3GAD


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> You look lovely, *P!*
> 
> We're dress twins again, *DC!*  The Steele looks great on you!
> 
> Someone please buy this Bairly Louche dress in purple so I wont.  $146, size 6, any takers?!
> 
> http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/allsale&itemId=T3GAD




You have to get this!!!!!!! Or somebody! I love this dress, I have it in the Lightening print---but trying to decide between two sizes.


----------



## ashleyjena

Sorry if this has been asked before, I did a search first but nothing came up.... Does anyone have the Jessalyn dress that is on sale at net-a-porter? Does anyone know how the sizing runs? I am considering it but worried it might run a bit too small....


----------



## foxycleopatra

What do you ladies think of the SAIHANA dress?.......in blue swirl large print?  A bit too much print?....or still nice & classy?  Does anyone know how that style runs sizing-wise?


----------



## DC-Cutie

I like the print, but not the length.


----------



## megt10

foxycleopatra said:


> What do you ladies think of the SAIHANA dress?.......in blue swirl large print?  A bit too much print?....or still nice & classy?  Does anyone know how that style runs sizing-wise?
> 
> s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/DVF/D2770001V11SSWRLL?$Demandware%20Large%20Rectangle$


I agree with DC on this. I love the print and have it in the wrap version. I think that they make this in a shorter length too.


----------



## Greentea

I'm sure you could have this taken up - I think this "mod" print works best on a more mini "1960's go-go dancer" style!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Yes, you can buy that print in the Reina, which looks better IMO.  I don't like that weird length either.  

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=520945&CategoryID=2911&LinkType=PDPZ1


----------



## Dukeprincess

foxycleopatra said:


> What do you ladies think of the SAIHANA dress?.......in blue swirl large print?  A bit too much print?....or still nice & classy?  Does anyone know how that style runs sizing-wise?



I prefer this one:

http://www.shopbop.com/reina-long-s...524441896295.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Ok I was wondering have any of you purchased DVF linens or duvet covers? I added a murphy bed to my closet and it is a full size so I need to buy some sheets and comforter for it and I thought I might try DVF.


 
haven't bought anything of her home line.. but would love to know what you think of it if you get them! i just saw your closet thread, *meg*.. and it is fantastic! congratulations!! 



onebagatime said:


> So pretty! also likes your CL simple.


 
thank you!!



dbeth said:


> You ladies are busy! I can't keep up! So behind.
> Everyone looks fab in their DVF!! And CL!!
> 
> Phi---You look so cute in that skirt! And the nude simples really make your legs look so long! Love nude!


 
thank you *dbeth*!!



Dukeprincess said:


> You look lovely, *P!*


 
thank you hun!! 



foxycleopatra said:


> What do you ladies think of the SAIHANA dress?.......in blue swirl large print? A bit too much print?....or still nice & classy? Does anyone know how that style runs sizing-wise?


 
agree with the ladies.. the print is lovely and the colour is gorgeous, but that length is wrong. do you have any stores near you where you can try on some dvf just to get an idea of sizing?


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> agree with the ladies.. the print is lovely and the colour is gorgeous, but that length is wrong. do you have any stores near you where you can try on some dvf just to get an idea of sizing?




ITA.  *Foxy, *you seem to have a lot of sizing questions, so it might help some if you can just go one weekend and try on a bunch of styles to see what works for you.  I'm sure many of us ladies have done this with DVF.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> haven't bought anything of her home line.. but would love to know what you think of it if you get them! i just saw your closet thread, *meg*.. and it is fantastic! congratulations!!
> 
> Thanks Phiphi, I ended up getting the sheets Island Clover orange from ebay for 69.00 I am watching the Duvet cover as well. I will let you know when they arrive.
> 
> Thanks again for the compliment about the closet. It really is getting there and I think that it is going to be as good as I imagined it could be. I am adding more pics tonight. I got my shoes up there yesterday. I have one side designer with lots of red bottoms. I also made one cabinet of my dresses for all my DVF, Just Cavalli and Helmut Lang dresses. I am sure at some point in the near future I will be able to fill the first cabinet with just DVF, lol.


----------



## Dukeprincess

It arrived rather wrinkled and is very sheer, but the color is pretty...

Bairly Louche dress


----------



## Charmosa

Oh - that's really nice Duke!  Love the color!

DC - the Steel looks great on you!

phiphi - your paris pic isn't working (photobucket says it's deleted).  I'd love to see the paris pic!!!


Does anyone know how the Narcissa dress runs?  We don't have any DVF in my city so I can't try anything on .  It looks like it run large so I'm thinking about ordering a size down. 
http://www.dvf.com/Narcissa-Dress/D...art=89&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses-fashion

Also, if anyone had the SKU for this dress from Saks or Bloomies, could you please let me know (size 10 or 12).  It's on sale at Matches right now and hoping to get Saks to price match.  Does anyone know who else carries this dress?  I asked my NM SA and they didn't order the dress.


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^ Bloomies page for that dress is at http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=523903

During business hours you can call the 1-800 toll free customer service # and ask them to price match.  Web ID # for that dress is 523903 -- the 1-800 CS rep can look up the long SKU for whichever size you want and can also track the item down in stores.


----------



## Charmosa

I have to share a complaint with you ladies.   I was so excited to order the Patisserie during the private sale, and at 50% off!!

Now DVF is tell me my jacket is sold out and they can't fulfill my order.  I only found out about this on Friday.  I placed my order on Friday, June 17 in the morning and received the confirmation a few minutes later. Then I contacted CS on Monday, June 20 to ensure everything was ok with my order.  I was told it was fine.  Then apparently my order shipped on Tuesday, June 21 but there was never any update on the tracking.  Then, I get an email from CS on Friday, June 24 says my jacket was sold out.  A full week AFTER I placed my order!! They didn't even really offer to rectify it, just asked if I wanted a size 10...ahh, I order the size 12 for a reason!  Then I wrote back and was pissed and they were like, we'll give you 15% off your next order AND by the way, they jacket in my size is available at Woodbury.  WTF?????  I don't care about the discount, I want my darn jacket!!  

So, they are telling me I can order from the outlet at a higher price (assuming they don't have the 50% off bc the discounts at the outlet are typically not that good) and I'm going to have to pay AGAIN to have it shipped to me???  Again, WTF????  People always talk about the great service from DVF but I definitely haven't had that experience!!  

Why don't they just get the darn jacket from the outlet and fulfull my order??  Even if the outlets are separate from the website, I still think they should try to do everything they can from a CS perspective.

I checked with my Saks and NM SA's and of course by now they are sold out.

I'm so steaming right now.   I know it's only a jacket but I just don't feel like DVF has really done much  to rectify this.  I can practically buy stocks in DVF and this is how I'm treated!!!  I'm drafting a note to the CS supervisor right now but don't expect much different of a result.

Thanks for listening ladies and sorry for the long vent.


----------



## sammix3

So sorry to hear about this!! This is absurd, they need to honor that price for you and overnight it to you.



Charmosa said:


> I have to share a complaint with you ladies.   I was so excited to order the Patisserie during the private sale, and at 50% off!!
> 
> Now DVF is tell me my jacket is sold out and they can't fulfill my order.  I only found out about this on Friday.  I placed my order on Friday, June 17 in the morning and received the confirmation a few minutes later. Then I contacted CS on Monday, June 20 to ensure everything was ok with my order.  I was told it was fine.  Then apparently my order shipped on Tuesday, June 21 but there was never any update on the tracking.  Then, I get an email from CS on Friday, June 24 says my jacket was sold out.  A full week AFTER I placed my order!! They didn't even really offer to rectify it, just asked if I wanted a size 10...ahh, I order the size 12 for a reason!  Then I wrote back and was pissed and they were like, we'll give you 15% off your next order AND by the way, they jacket in my size is available at Woodbury.  WTF?????  I don't care about the discount, I want my darn jacket!!
> 
> So, they are telling me I can order from the outlet at a higher price (assuming they don't have the 50% off bc the discounts at the outlet are typically not that good) and I'm going to have to pay AGAIN to have it shipped to me???  Again, WTF????  People always talk about the great service from DVF but I definitely haven't had that experience!!
> 
> Why don't they just get the darn jacket from the outlet and fulfull my order??  Even if the outlets are separate from the website, I still think they should try to do everything they can from a CS perspective.
> 
> I checked with my Saks and NM SA's and of course by now they are sold out.
> 
> I'm so steaming right now.   I know it's only a jacket but I just don't feel like DVF has really done much  to rectify this.  I can practically buy stocks in DVF and this is how I'm treated!!!  I'm drafting a note to the CS supervisor right now but don't expect much different of a result.
> 
> Thanks for listening ladies and sorry for the long vent.


----------



## dbeth

Duke---dress twins!! Lol--perfect timing! You look great in yours, love the orange color. I actually wanted that one but wasn't lucky enough to nab one on sale at Nordies, so I settled for the Lightening print from Bloomies---which I do love! 

Ladies---can I get your opinion??  Does the size 12 or 14 fit me better?? There's not much of a difference, but I think I am liking the size 14 a little more.  I need to return one of them on Friday.


Bairly Louche size 12, with my CL black patent Madame Claudes. 








Bairly Louche size 14







And one last modeling pic! Had to do a little side turn.   I think this is the size 12.


----------



## dbeth

Charmosa said:


> I have to share a complaint with you ladies.   I was so excited to order the Patisserie during the private sale, and at 50% off!!
> 
> Now DVF is tell me my jacket is sold out and they can't fulfill my order.  I only found out about this on Friday.  I placed my order on Friday, June 17 in the morning and received the confirmation a few minutes later. Then I contacted CS on Monday, June 20 to ensure everything was ok with my order.  I was told it was fine.  Then apparently my order shipped on Tuesday, June 21 but there was never any update on the tracking.  Then, I get an email from CS on Friday, June 24 says my jacket was sold out.  A full week AFTER I placed my order!! They didn't even really offer to rectify it, just asked if I wanted a size 10...ahh, I order the size 12 for a reason!  Then I wrote back and was pissed and they were like, we'll give you 15% off your next order AND by the way, they jacket in my size is available at Woodbury.  WTF?????  I don't care about the discount, I want my darn jacket!!
> 
> So, they are telling me I can order from the outlet at a higher price (assuming they don't have the 50% off bc the discounts at the outlet are typically not that good) and I'm going to have to pay AGAIN to have it shipped to me???  Again, WTF????  People always talk about the great service from DVF but I definitely haven't had that experience!!
> 
> Why don't they just get the darn jacket from the outlet and fulfull my order??  Even if the outlets are separate from the website, I still think they should try to do everything they can from a CS perspective.
> 
> I checked with my Saks and NM SA's and of course by now they are sold out.
> 
> I'm so steaming right now.   I know it's only a jacket but I just don't feel like DVF has really done much  to rectify this.  I can practically buy stocks in DVF and this is how I'm treated!!!  I'm drafting a note to the CS supervisor right now but don't expect much different of a result.
> 
> Thanks for listening ladies and sorry for the long vent.



Ooo, I would be upset too Charmosa.   And one week later they tell you it's not available?!  That is way to long. I think they should honor the price for you from the outlet.  Did you specifically ask for them to honor the price at the outlet??


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Duke---dress twins!! Lol--perfect timing! You look great in yours, love the orange color. I actually wanted that one but wasn't lucky enough to nab one on sale at Nordies, so I settled for the Lightening print from Bloomies---which I do love!
> 
> Ladies---can I get your opinion?? Does the size 12 or 14 fit me better?? There's not much of a difference, but I think I am liking the size 14 a little more. I need to return one of them on Friday.
> 
> 
> Bairly Louche size 12, with my CL black patent Madame Claudes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bairly Louche size 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one last modeling pic! Had to do a little side turn.  I think this is the size 12.


 Dbeth, I love that dress on you. Honestly I don't see any difference between the 12 and the 14. I would go with whichever you feel more comfortable. Either way you will look gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> I have to share a complaint with you ladies.  I was so excited to order the Patisserie during the private sale, and at 50% off!!
> 
> Now DVF is tell me my jacket is sold out and they can't fulfill my order. I only found out about this on Friday. I placed my order on Friday, June 17 in the morning and received the confirmation a few minutes later. Then I contacted CS on Monday, June 20 to ensure everything was ok with my order. I was told it was fine. Then apparently my order shipped on Tuesday, June 21 but there was never any update on the tracking. Then, I get an email from CS on Friday, June 24 says my jacket was sold out. A full week AFTER I placed my order!! They didn't even really offer to rectify it, just asked if I wanted a size 10...ahh, I order the size 12 for a reason! Then I wrote back and was pissed and they were like, we'll give you 15% off your next order AND by the way, they jacket in my size is available at Woodbury. WTF????? I don't care about the discount, I want my darn jacket!!
> 
> So, they are telling me I can order from the outlet at a higher price (assuming they don't have the 50% off bc the discounts at the outlet are typically not that good) and I'm going to have to pay AGAIN to have it shipped to me??? Again, WTF???? People always talk about the great service from DVF but I definitely haven't had that experience!!
> 
> Why don't they just get the darn jacket from the outlet and fulfull my order?? Even if the outlets are separate from the website, I still think they should try to do everything they can from a CS perspective.
> 
> I checked with my Saks and NM SA's and of course by now they are sold out.
> 
> I'm so steaming right now.  I know it's only a jacket but I just don't feel like DVF has really done much to rectify this. I can practically buy stocks in DVF and this is how I'm treated!!! I'm drafting a note to the CS supervisor right now but don't expect much different of a result.
> 
> Thanks for listening ladies and sorry for the long vent.


 
That is unbelievable. I would be so pissed off. I agree with Sammi they need to make it right. I am sorry that happened to you.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> It arrived rather wrinkled and is very sheer, but the color is pretty...
> 
> Bairly Louche dress


 
As always Duke you look gorgeous. I love it. That is my favorite color.

My Flyma & Keesa arrived tonight from the Saks sale. I really like them. The Flyma will need a cami but that is fine. Unfortunately the Flyma arrived with a rip in the back. It looks like the fabric just pulled away from itself. I don't know how else to describe it. Naturally, I didn't notice this until I had cut the tags off and was putting it on a hanger. I was like  I wasn't sure if Saks would take it back since I had cut the tags and the hanger strings off. I called CS and told them the situation. They were great. Not only will they take the dress back they have another one in my size and it is now almost 50.00 less . They are also sending Fed Ex to pick up the dress tomorrow. Now that is what I call customer service.
 Oh and Duke you should check out the  Keesa. I love it and it would look great on you. Perfect for those humid DC days. Can be dressed up or down.


----------



## Charmosa

Thanks so much ladies for all the support ladies...I really appreciate it!  I'm not really one to complain, especially over an article of clothing but this has me quite riled! 

I've sent an email off to the supervisor requesting the jacket from the outlet be sent to me at no additional charge.  Also, when you sign up for emails on the website, you are supposed to get 15% off your first order and there is no mention of it not being applicable to sale items.  So I asked for that too.  Although I never seem to receive emails from them so wonder if my email is really registered with them.  We'll see what the supervisor says. 

foxy - Thanks for the link to the dress at Bloomies, I don't know how I missed it there.  If anyone had a Bloomies SA, please let me know!

dbeth - I like them both but I think the 14 lays better on the chest along the buttons (but it's hard to tell from the photos).  Regardless, they both look fabulous!

Greentea - did you already go to Paris...OMG!!


----------



## phiphi

Charmosa said:


> Oh - that's really nice Duke! Love the color!
> 
> DC - the Steel looks great on you!
> 
> phiphi - your paris pic isn't working (photobucket says it's deleted). I'd love to see the paris pic!!!


 
ohhh sorry hun! i don't know what happened! here is the pic again.


----------



## phiphi

Charmosa said:


> I have to share a complaint with you ladies.  I was so excited to order the Patisserie during the private sale, and at 50% off!!
> 
> Now DVF is tell me my jacket is sold out and they can't fulfill my order. I only found out about this on Friday. I placed my order on Friday, June 17 in the morning and received the confirmation a few minutes later. Then I contacted CS on Monday, June 20 to ensure everything was ok with my order. I was told it was fine. Then apparently my order shipped on Tuesday, June 21 but there was never any update on the tracking. Then, I get an email from CS on Friday, June 24 says my jacket was sold out. A full week AFTER I placed my order!! They didn't even really offer to rectify it, just asked if I wanted a size 10...ahh, I order the size 12 for a reason! Then I wrote back and was pissed and they were like, we'll give you 15% off your next order AND by the way, they jacket in my size is available at Woodbury. WTF????? I don't care about the discount, I want my darn jacket!!
> 
> So, they are telling me I can order from the outlet at a higher price (assuming they don't have the 50% off bc the discounts at the outlet are typically not that good) and I'm going to have to pay AGAIN to have it shipped to me??? Again, WTF???? People always talk about the great service from DVF but I definitely haven't had that experience!!
> 
> Why don't they just get the darn jacket from the outlet and fulfull my order?? Even if the outlets are separate from the website, I still think they should try to do everything they can from a CS perspective. I checked with my Saks and NM SA's and of course by now they are sold out.
> 
> I'm so steaming right now.  I know it's only a jacket but I just don't feel like DVF has really done much to rectify this. I can practically buy stocks in DVF and this is how I'm treated!!! I'm drafting a note to the CS supervisor right now but don't expect much different of a result. Thanks for listening ladies and sorry for the long vent.



i don't blame you either *charmosa* - i had the same happen and it was infuriating - in my case they just said we don't have the size. i hope they get you the jacket and at the price you bought it for the first time!



dbeth said:


> Duke---dress twins!! Lol--perfect timing! You look great in yours, love the orange color. I actually wanted that one but wasn't lucky enough to nab one on sale at Nordies, so I settled for the Lightening print from Bloomies---which I do love!
> 
> Ladies---can I get your opinion?? Does the size 12 or 14 fit me better?? There's not much of a difference, but I think I am liking the size 14 a little more. I need to return one of them on Friday.
> 
> Bairly Louche size 12, with my CL black patent Madame Claudes.
> 
> Bairly Louche size 14
> And one last modeling pic! Had to do a little side turn.  I think this is the size 12.



ooooh love that dress on you!!! i can't tell the difference between the 12 or 14. does one feel more comfortable than the other? 



Dukeprincess said:


> It arrived rather wrinkled and is very sheer, but the color is pretty...
> 
> Bairly Louche dress



purrty!!


----------



## Justlooking4

I love this dress. Does anyone know how this fits?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190548188165#ht_663wt_1141


----------



## Dukeprincess

Justlooking4 said:


> I love this dress. Does anyone know how this fits?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190548188165#ht_663wt_1141


 

Your normal DVF size.


*Charmosa:  *I'm rather heated at DVF.com too.  I ordered the Selema and it didn't even ship until TWO WEEKS later.  Mind you, I ordered it cheaper from Cusp, received it, hated it and returned it, before I even received shipping confirmation from DVF.  When I try to cancel my order, they inform me it was shipped.  I get the dress yesterday with no receipt and no instructions on returns.  I am beyond frustrated with them.  I, too, sent an email to CS and haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> Duke---dress twins!! Lol--perfect timing! You look great in yours, love the orange color. I actually wanted that one but wasn't lucky enough to nab one on sale at Nordies, so I settled for the Lightening print from Bloomies---which I do love!
> 
> Ladies---can I get your opinion?? Does the size 12 or 14 fit me better?? There's not much of a difference, but I think I am liking the size 14 a little more. I need to return one of them on Friday.
> 
> 
> Bairly Louche size 12, with my CL black patent Madame Claudes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bairly Louche size 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one last modeling pic! Had to do a little side turn.  I think this is the size 12.


 
I prefer the 12.  Is that one cotton?  I don't really love the material on mine.


----------



## Justlooking4

Dukeprincess said:


> Your normal DVF size.
> 
> 
> *Charmosa:  *I'm rather heated at DVF.com too.  I ordered the Selema and it didn't even ship until TWO WEEKS later.  Mind you, I ordered it cheaper from Cusp, received it, hated it and returned it, before I even received shipping confirmation from DVF.  When I try to cancel my order, they inform me it was shipped.  I get the dress yesterday with no receipt and no instructions on returns.  I am beyond frustrated with them.  I, too, sent an email to CS and haven't heard back yet.



Thank you Duke!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Justlooking4 said:


> Thank you Duke!!!



Not a problem! Hope you get it!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Justlooking4 said:


> I love this dress. Does anyone know how this fits?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190548188165#ht_663wt_1141



take your regular DvF wrap dress size

very lovely seller, BTW!


----------



## Butterfly_77

paging *Duke....*

could you pls be so kind to give me some help about sizing for the Trella dress? I've seen that you bought one. I'm between 8 & 10 in all wraps. I do have some curves (i.e. hips and chest). Do you think I'd fit in a size 8? What did you take vs your regular size in DvF?

You're still loving this dress? I'm seeing myself in wearing this one to my honeymoon next year to a breeze sunset dinner 

thanks Duke for your help!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> paging *Duke....*
> 
> could you pls be so kind to give me some help about sizing for the Trella dress? I've seen that you bought one. I'm between 8 & 10 in all wraps. I do have some curves (i.e. hips and chest). Do you think I'd fit in a size 8? What did you take vs your regular size in DvF?
> 
> You're still loving this dress? I'm seeing myself in wearing this one to my honeymoon next year to a breeze sunset dinner
> 
> thanks Duke for your help!



  Have no fear, Duke is here!  

I actually bought an 8 in the Trella and it fits fine.  But I will say, I am not super busty (I am a 34C), but I do have a booty.  That being said, I usually buy a 10 in DVF straight cuts (Trapp, Soffer, Jamila, etc) but I got that in an 8 and was fine.  However, if you are bustier than me and curvier, I'd size up to the 10, because you don't want it to cling to the wrong places.

I adore the Trella, after seeing it on the Match.com commercial, I hunted it down until I found one.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Dukeprincess said:


> Have no fear, Duke is here!
> 
> I actually bought an 8 in the Trella and it fits fine.  But I will say, I am not super busty (I am a 34C), but I do have a booty.  That being said, I usually buy a 10 in DVF straight cuts (Trapp, Soffer, Jamila, etc) but I got that in an 8 and was fine.  However, if you are bustier than me and curvier, I'd size up to the 10, because you don't want it to cling to the wrong places.
> 
> I adore the Trella, after seeing it on the Match.com commercial, I hunted it down until I found one.



thanks, Duke! You're a star!

just checked my chest size vs the US sizing and it seems that my UK 32D is a 34C in America  So this should be perfect. There's on or two pounds to be lost before my wedding next year anyway, so maybe I'll comfortably fit into an 8 then 

At the moment, I'm watching one on ebay and its the one with the dots and it's only available in sz 8. though decision, I'm so sad that I have no access to any boutiques/department stores that carry DvF here....

should I buy it?? hmmmmmm..... 


...forgot to ask: is it very short?? I'm 5'6.5''


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> I adore the Trella, after seeing it on the Match.com commercial, I hunted it down until I found one.


 
*Duke* - I really hate you and these darn Match.com commercials!!  I saw one othe ladies wearing that DVF tank you have - black backround, flowers on the body and black/white stripes along the waist.  Now, I'm always on the lookout for DVF


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> thanks, Duke! You're a star!
> 
> just checked my chest size vs the US sizing and it seems that my UK 32D is a 34C in America  So this should be perfect. There's on or two pounds to be lost before my wedding next year anyway, so maybe I'll comfortably fit into an 8 then
> 
> At the moment, I'm watching one on ebay and its the one with the dots and it's only available in sz 8. though decision, I'm so sad that I have no access to any boutiques/department stores that carry DvF here....
> 
> should I buy it?? hmmmmmm.....
> 
> 
> ...forgot to ask: is it very short?? I'm 5'6.5''



You should.    I am 5'8 and mine hits me about 2 inches above my knee.  So it should hit you at a perfect length.



DC-Cutie said:


> *Duke* - I really hate you and these darn Match.com commercials!!  I saw one othe ladies wearing that DVF tank you have - black backround, flowers on the body and black/white stripes along the waist.  Now, I'm always on the lookout for DVF



I've seen that one too!  She is wearing the Parisse with a boyfriend blazer!    I am such a DvF ho.


*meg:  *I am ignoring that you are recommending more dresses to make me broke.  Thanks.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, Duke. You're my enabler No. 1


----------



## phiphi

today in rossa because we finally got sun!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Phi *- really, how AMAZING do you look!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*phiphi:* Umm, I think you are mistaken about the sun, that's just your beauty radiating everywhere.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> thanks, Duke. You're my enabler No. 1



I just like to say that I not so gently coax you in the right direction.


----------



## foxycleopatra

For our DvF experts -- will the JUSTIN style be re-released anytime soon?  Jeanne and Julian seem to be classics that are released every season but Justin hasn't been seen since the Paper Cheetah designs from last fall.


----------



## regeens

*Phi*, I love this dress! Aha! Not wearing CLs eh?


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> *Phi *- really, how AMAZING do you look!


 
aww thank you *DC*! you are too sweet!



Dukeprincess said:


> *phiphi:* Umm, I think you are mistaken about the sun, that's just your beauty radiating everywhere.


 
 *duke* that is just too kind! thanks dear!



regeens said:


> *Phi*, I love this dress! Aha! Not wearing CLs eh?


 
BUSTED!!!  LOL.


----------



## Justlooking4

Butterfly_77 said:


> take your regular DvF wrap dress size
> 
> very lovely seller, BTW!



Thank you Butterfly!!!


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> View attachment 1433929
> 
> 
> View attachment 1433930
> 
> 
> Ok today I had a de-stress day. Nails, lunch, shopping and massage. I wore for the first time since I bought it from Gilt I think last winter my DVF Stirling Dress, CL Double Voie from HN and GSH Mimosa Velo. I love the fit of this dress. It makes me look like I have a chest.



I love this Stirling dress on you!!!


----------



## Justlooking4

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> ladies I've been away for far too long!
> *meg, duke, charmosa- *girls you all look fabulous!
> 
> Here I am on Saturday going out to a bridal shower. (I forgot the name of my wrap dress)
> wearing with LV red epi clutch, Kenneth Jay Lane Red coral cuff (Thank you *Bella!*) and Louboutin beige Yolanda Spikes



You look beautiful in this DVF dress and your Yolanda Spikes are too die for!!!!


----------



## Justlooking4

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks to *meg* I just HAD to have this dress...:giggles:
> 
> Reggina Pop Cargo dress and my CL New Decoltissimo 100s (excuse the smudgy mirror)



Duke you look beautiful in this Reggina dress!!! I want this dress now!!!


----------



## megt10

Justlooking4 said:


> I love this Stirling dress on you!!!


 
Thank you so much


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> today in rossa because we finally got sun!!!


 
Seriously Gorgeous! You always look amazing and so appropriate for whatever the occasion is.


----------



## LovesYSL

I am awaiting the DVF Leni tote in Tropical Maze Print! I bought it on sale from Shopbop! I'm so excited!


----------



## Charmosa

Ohhhhhh phi and it's the BEC!!!!!!!!    I'm so glad I asked!! It's perfect for Paris and summer!!  



phiphi said:


> ohhh sorry hun! i don't know what happened! here is the pic again.


----------



## Charmosa

butterfly - When in doubt, I always ask the ebayy seller for measurements of my "challenging area"...in my case it's the chest and mine is much larger!!  I find the size guides are not accurate at all so I always get the sellers to send me the measurements of the actual item they have in front of them.  Then I know whether to go TTS or size up/down.

I just bought the New Julian Banded in broken waves from that seller (luv2bags).  So far so good and she seems nice.  I can't wait to get the dress!



Butterfly_77 said:


> At the moment, I'm watching one on ebay and its the one with the dots and it's only available in sz 8. though decision, I'm so sad that I have no access to any boutiques/department stores that carry DvF here....



Thanks again ladies for all your support.  So I heard back from the supervisor and no change.  They apologized and will give me 15% off my next order but they can't pull from the outlets to fulfill orders.    GAWD - what is up with their CS.  I think I feel mildly better that others have had problems so hopefully they learn. I guess I should be happy that I'm not going to drop $400 on a leather jacket but obviously I really wanted it if I kept email them about it.  I will drop it now, if they aren't going to help, what's the point. 

I will probably call the outlet tomorrow and see how much the jacket is.  Anyone know if the outlet at Woodbury is having an additional % off for 4th of July??


----------



## Charmosa

It went on sale on bloomies today!    They don't have my size on the website so I'll call a store tomorrow and see if I can get it.  I asked my Saks SA if they got the dress but haven't heard back so I might just go with bloomies.

Does anyone have a bloomies SA they can recommend??





foxycleopatra said:


> ^^^ Bloomies page for that dress is at http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=523903
> 
> During business hours you can call the 1-800 toll free customer service # and ask them to price match.  Web ID # for that dress is 523903 -- the 1-800 CS rep can look up the long SKU for whichever size you want and can also track the item down in stores.


----------



## Butterfly_77

crossing my fingers for you. If it's meant to be, you'll be getting your jacket very very soon 



Charmosa said:


> It went on sale on bloomies today!    They don't have my size on the website so I'll call a store tomorrow and see if I can get it.  I asked my Saks SA if they got the dress but haven't heard back so I might just go with bloomies.
> 
> Does anyone have a bloomies SA they can recommend??


----------



## foxycleopatra

Charmosa said:


> I will probably call the outlet tomorrow and see how much the jacket is.  Anyone know if the outlet at Woodbury is having an additional % off for 4th of July??



DvF Outlets are having an extra 20% off *selected* items for the 7/4 weekend.  But it's mostly items from fall (e.g. wool coats, etc.).  Just about all of the good stuff is excluded.  I called earlier today and asked about the Patisserie leather jacket and was told that the price was $5xx(?) and was not part of the 20% off promotion.  Sigh.

The only interesting things they got in (not part of the 20% off promotion, but still) are pieces from the Diane Vintage collection -- they have Jeanne wraps in chain link, sun dial, Julian's, etc....in limited sizes....for 20% off retail.  Not a terrific deal, but still a bit less than retail (although for NY/CA residents, that price + shipping + tax (+ final sale policy) = you might as well just buy it full retail from Saks/NM/bloomies/wherever)


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Seriously Gorgeous! You always look amazing and so appropriate for whatever the occasion is.



thank you *meg*!!! 



Charmosa said:


> Ohhhhhh phi and it's the BEC!!!!!!!!    I'm so glad I asked!! It's perfect for Paris and summer!!



thank you dear *charmosa*! fingers crossed you find the jacket at bloomies!!!



foxycleopatra said:


> DvF Outlets are having an extra 20% off *selected* items for the 7/4 weekend.  But it's mostly items from fall (e.g. wool coats, etc.).  Just about all of the good stuff is excluded.  I called earlier today and asked about the Patisserie leather jacket and was told that the price was $5xx(?) and was not part of the 20% off promotion.  Sigh.
> 
> The only interesting things they got in (not part of the 20% off promotion, but still) are pieces from the Diane Vintage collection -- they have Jeanne wraps in chain link, sun dial, Julian's, etc....in limited sizes....for 20% off retail.  Not a terrific deal, but still a bit less than retail (although for NY/CA residents, that price + shipping + tax (+ final sale policy) = you might as well just buy it full retail from Saks/NM/bloomies/wherever)



thank you for the intel *foxy*!


----------



## windy55

Dukeprincess said:


> I prefer the 12. Is that one cotton? I don't really love the material on mine.


 
*duke - *I have the same Bairly Louche in orange and am not crazy about the fabric either.  On mine, the fabric seems really thin and sort of cheap.  The color is nice but not particularly on me so this one is going back! The dress looks great on you - are you keeping it?


----------



## windy55

dbeth said:


> Duke---dress twins!! Lol--perfect timing! You look great in yours, love the orange color. I actually wanted that one but wasn't lucky enough to nab one on sale at Nordies, so I settled for the Lightening print from Bloomies---which I do love!
> 
> Ladies---can I get your opinion?? Does the size 12 or 14 fit me better?? There's not much of a difference, but I think I am liking the size 14 a little more. I need to return one of them on Friday.
> 
> 
> Bairly Louche size 12, with my CL black patent Madame Claudes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bairly Louche size 14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one last modeling pic! Had to do a little side turn.  I think this is the size 12.


 
I don't see much difference either...maybe the 12 if that is the one in the side turn...very, very cute!  Love the print on this one.  I bought the solid orange and not thrilled with it so it is going back.  Good luck!


----------



## Charmosa

Ok, this is really weird.  Did you call Woodbury?  I just got off the phone with them and it was $422.50 so I ordered it.  And yes, it was not part of the promotion .  I'm not sure if was charged tax....probably something I should of asked!!  Now I'm wondering if she quoted me the correct price.  






foxycleopatra said:


> DvF Outlets are having an extra 20% off *selected* items for the 7/4 weekend.  But it's mostly items from fall (e.g. wool coats, etc.).  Just about all of the good stuff is excluded.  I called earlier today and asked about the Patisserie leather jacket and was told that the price was $5xx(?) and was not part of the 20% off promotion.  Sigh.
> 
> The only interesting things they got in (not part of the 20% off promotion, but still) are pieces from the Diane Vintage collection -- they have Jeanne wraps in chain link, sun dial, Julian's, etc....in limited sizes....for 20% off retail.  Not a terrific deal, but still a bit less than retail (although for NY/CA residents, that price + shipping + tax (+ final sale policy) = you might as well just buy it full retail from Saks/NM/bloomies/wherever)


----------



## Charmosa

Sorry ladies, this was for the Narcissa dress....sorry for my confusing postings!!!  

Still on the look out for a Bloomies SA if anyone can recommend someone.  

Oh and phi - the rossa is beautiful on you!! Love it!  I never seen it before but probably just wasn't paying attention!!





Butterfly_77 said:


> crossing my fingers for you. If it's meant to be, you'll be getting your jacket very very soon


----------



## Greentea

I should not be shopping, but I've been searching forever for the "perfect" DVF print for me. I think this is it!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...74958?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=2029


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> I should not be shopping, but I've been searching forever for the "perfect" DVF print for me. I think this is it!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...74958?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=2029


 
Love it greentea! It so looks like you and will go great with your new Bolide. I am going to have to start looking at Nordstrom again. I have an embarrassing amount of Nordstrom Notes burning a hole in my pocket . I just haven't found anything that I really love there lately. Now my interest is piqued!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Love it greentea! It so looks like you and will go great with your new Bolide. I am going to have to start looking at Nordstrom again. I have an embarrassing amount of Nordstrom Notes burning a hole in my pocket . I just haven't found anything that I really love there lately. Now my interest is piqued!



Thanks! I also like the same in the green leopard and red leopard colors. One is the new Julian. Hard to decide between the Julian and the Jeanne - BUT, I'm loving this gray and black...
Nordies always has a pretty good DVF selection - go, go , go!


----------



## dbeth

Thank you to those that responded to my question!!!   I ended up returning both, I didn't think I looked that great in it and I have several other dresses that look much better!!

Today at Bloomies San Diego, Ca., I saw the Jeanne 'Sky' print wrap dress (black with tiny circles), size 2 & 4 marked way down. Sorry, I can't remember the price, but it's a fairly old style and it's an additional 40% off & then 15% of on top of that.


----------



## BellaShoes

Metallic Bolo Skirt Size 8 $152 plus an extra 20% off with SUMMER20!
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/77358
GOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Dukeprincess

windy55 said:


> *duke - *I have the same Bairly Louche in orange and am not crazy about the fabric either.  On mine, the fabric seems really thin and sort of cheap.  The color is nice but not particularly on me so this one is going back! The dress looks great on you - are you keeping it?



Nope, I took it back.  It felt really cheap, ITA.  Did you feel kind of like it was the material that those cheap rain slickers are made of?


----------



## coutureddd

Greentea said:


> I should not be shopping, but I've been searching forever for the "perfect" DVF print for me. I think this is it!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...74958?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=2029



saw this at Bloomies 59th St today on sale! the print is perfectt


----------



## Butterfly_77

this very same dress has been sitting in my shopping basket on DVF.com since 2 weeks. Unfortunately I'm not able to see it in person and although I love the print, I'm not sure whether I'm gonna be able to wear this print for work?? 

this would be my first animal print from DVf..




Greentea said:


> I should not be shopping, but I've been searching forever for the "perfect" DVF print for me. I think this is it!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...74958?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=2029


----------



## windy55

Dukeprincess said:


> Nope, I took it back. It felt really cheap, ITA. Did you feel kind of like it was the material that those cheap rain slickers are made of?


 
I think that's it!  And nearly the same color


----------



## Greentea

coutureddd said:


> saw this at Bloomies 59th St today on sale! the print is perfectt



Really? I'll have to check my Bloomies to see if it's on sale there - thanks!


----------



## phiphi

Charmosa said:


> Sorry ladies, this was for the Narcissa dress....sorry for my confusing postings!!!
> 
> Still on the look out for a Bloomies SA if anyone can recommend someone.
> 
> Oh and phi - the rossa is beautiful on you!! Love it!  I never seen it before but probably just wasn't paying attention!!



yay!! i'm so glad you got the jacket!! (happy dances) and thank you!! 



Greentea said:


> I should not be shopping, but I've been searching forever for the "perfect" DVF print for me. I think this is it!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...74958?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=2029



that is a stunning print greentea! 2 thumbs way up!


----------



## megt10

Hope everyone is having a great 4th weekend! Today I wore for the first time my DVF Keesa dress with my new CL Couche Nodo. We were just running errands and it was the perfect dress for the heat. I highly recommend this style. I also received my Saks shipment from the sale today. Everything fit and looks good. I thought for sure that half of it would end up going back. Now that my closet is almost done I will have more time to post the clothing that I have purchased recently to fill it.


----------



## Butterfly_77

meg, you're rocking that dress. It's from the pre-fall collection, isn't it'

How does it run sizewise? Maybe compared to a wrap?

can't wait to see more modeling pix from your recent buys 



megt10 said:


> Hope everyone is having a great 4th weekend! Today I wore for the first time my DVF Keesa dress with my new CL Couche Nodo. We were just running errands and it was the perfect dress for the heat. I highly recommend this style. I also received my Saks shipment from the sale today. Everything fit and looks good. I thought for sure that half of it would end up going back. Now that my closet is almost done I will have more time to post the clothing that I have purchased recently to fill it.
> 
> View attachment 1439953
> 
> 
> View attachment 1439954


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> Hope everyone is having a great 4th weekend! Today I wore for the first time my DVF Keesa dress with my new CL Couche Nodo. We were just running errands and it was the perfect dress for the heat. I highly recommend this style. I also received my Saks shipment from the sale today. Everything fit and looks good. I thought for sure that half of it would end up going back. Now that my closet is almost done I will have more time to post the clothing that I have purchased recently to fill it.
> 
> View attachment 1439953
> 
> 
> View attachment 1439954



Meg, I love that Kessa dress on you.


----------



## Greentea

Meg - hot mama! Love the cut, fit and print (and the shoes - hehe)


----------



## phiphi

gorgeous *meg*!! i love your taste - exquisite!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Loving the DVF + CL combo, *meg!*


----------



## megt10

Justlooking4 said:


> Meg, I love that Kessa dress on you.


 


Butterfly_77 said:


> meg, you're rocking that dress. It's from the pre-fall collection, isn't it'
> 
> How does it run sizewise? Maybe compared to a wrap?
> 
> can't wait to see more modeling pix from your recent buys


 Thanks Butterfly, I love this dress. I think it is going to be one of my go to dresses this summer. It is more casual than a lot of my DVF dresses and so comfy on a hot day. Yes it is from the pre-fall collection. I think that it runs a little large. I am wearing a size 2 and I think that I could wear a 0 in this which rarely happens especially with DVF. In wraps I wear a 4 or a 6. I think the style and shape of the dress would flatter so many different figures as well. 


Greentea said:


> Meg - hot mama! Love the cut, fit and print (and the shoes - hehe)


 Greentea you check out this dress style dress. It is perfect for your lifestyle as a stylish mom on the go!


phiphi said:


> gorgeous *meg*!! i love your taste - exquisite!!


 Thank you phiphi that is a real compliment coming from you .


Dukeprincess said:


> Loving the DVF + CL combo, *meg!*


 
Duke thank you; you ladies have been my inspiration!


----------



## kellilicious

I wore my first DVF wrap dress out over the weekend. Love it. It's long-sleeved, but I just rolled them up. So figure-flattering!


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're looking gorgeous! I love this dress (have it too) --> good idea about wrapping the sleeves up; never thought of that 

it won't be your last one, thats for sure 



kellilicious said:


> I wore my first DVF wrap dress out over the weekend. Love it. It's long-sleeved, but I just rolled them up. So figure-flattering!


----------



## megt10

kellilicious said:


> I wore my first DVF wrap dress out over the weekend. Love it. It's long-sleeved, but I just rolled them up. So figure-flattering!


 Wow gorgeous, I love the print and it looks so good on you.


----------



## phiphi

kellilicious said:


> I wore my first DVF wrap dress out over the weekend. Love it. It's long-sleeved, but I just rolled them up. So figure-flattering!


 
beautiful!!! love this print! (and the chanel too!! )


----------



## kellilicious

Butterfly_77 said:


> you're looking gorgeous! I love this dress (have it too) --> good idea about wrapping the sleeves up; never thought of that
> 
> 
> it won't be your last one, thats for sure



Thank you! Ha ha...I had to roll them in, not out because the print's not on the inside. 
 I know! I'm already stalking another print on DVF.com



phiphi said:


> beautiful!!! love this print! (and the chanel too!! )



Thank you! It's my first Chanel too



megt10 said:


> Wow gorgeous, I love the print and it looks so good on you.



Thank you!


----------



## kellilicious

Hey all...question. Do you all dry clean your silk dresses or have you tried hand washing at home?


----------



## Greentea

kellilicious said:


> Hey all...question. Do you all dry clean your silk dresses or have you tried hand washing at home?



I'd like to know, too! You look so pretty and love the dress, BTW!


----------



## megt10

kellilicious said:


> Hey all...question. Do you all dry clean your silk dresses or have you tried hand washing at home?


 
I always dry clean my DVF. There was only one dress that I thought about hand washing but decided against it (thanks to Duke) even though it is almost sweatshirt material.


----------



## Olesya

kellilicious said:


> I wore my first DVF wrap dress out over the weekend. Love it. It's long-sleeved, but I just rolled them up. So figure-flattering!



You are absolutely gorgeous, and that dress looks phenomenal on you. 

Totally agree with you on the fit; I love DVF for how figure-flattering the styles seem to always be!


----------



## megt10

kellilicious said:


> Hey all...question. Do you all dry clean your silk dresses or have you tried hand washing at home?


 
I always dry clean my DVF. There was only one dress that I even thought about hand washing but decided against it even though it is almost sweatshirt material.


----------



## kellilicious

Greentea said:


> I'd like to know, too! You look so pretty and love the dress, BTW!



Thank you!



Olesya said:


> You are absolutely gorgeous, and that dress looks phenomenal on you.
> 
> Totally agree with you on the fit; I love DVF for how figure-flattering the styles seem to always be!



Thank you for the compliment. I definitely need another dvf!



megt10 said:


> I always dry clean my DVF. There was only one dress that I even thought about hand washing but decided against it even though it is almost sweatshirt material.




Thanks all for the comments on hand washing.  I'm just paranoid my dry cleaners might ruin it or lose it. I'll def dry clean only!


----------



## windy55

kellilicious said:


> I wore my first DVF wrap dress out over the weekend. Love it. It's long-sleeved, but I just rolled them up. So figure-flattering!


 
Gorgeous - you and the dress!!  It is a bit of an addiction as many of these ladies will attest...


----------



## Dukeprincess

*kelli:* You look beautiful in your DVF!

Definitely do NOT hand wash.  I dry clean all of my DVF pieces and my cleaners are able to treat them just fine.


----------



## canadianstudies

kellilicious said:


> Hey all...question. Do you all dry clean your silk dresses or have you tried hand washing at home?


 
I've tossed mine in the washing machine, laid flat to dry and then steamed, and have yet to have a problem.


----------



## Butterfly_77

kellilicious said:


> Hey all...question. Do you all dry clean your silk dresses or have you tried hand washing at home?


 
I do never dry clean my DVF wrap dresses. I have a delicate silk cycle in my washing mashine and I put one or two dresses in a washing net each; inside out; then I put in 2-3 color catching sheets and wash them in the delicate cycle with 20-30 degrees celsius with a silk washing liquid. Then I hang them right after the washing mashine has finished.

I have never had any problems (so far). The colors look vibrant and the silk jersey feels very good too!


----------



## kellilicious

Butterfly_77 said:


> I do never dry clean my DVF wrap dresses. I have a delicate silk cycle in my washing mashine and I put one or two dresses in a washing net each; inside out; then I put in 2-3 color catching sheets and wash them in the delicate cycle with 20-30 degrees celsius with a silk washing liquid. Then I hang them right after the washing mashine has finished.
> 
> I have never had any problems (so far). The colors look vibrant and the silk jersey feels very good too!




Ok dumb question...what is a color-catching sheet? Just some excess rags to catch any excess dye? Also what brand of detergent do you use? Thanks!


----------



## Butterfly_77

kellilicious said:


> Ok dumb question...what is a color-catching sheet? Just some excess rags to catch any excess dye? Also what brand of detergent do you use? Thanks!



I have a silk&wool washing detergent from Woolite/Perwoll. But I'd say, any detergent made for wool&silk should do the job.

Color catching sheets are meant to catch any color in the cycle that comes out of the fabric before there is any harm done:

http://www.shoutitout.com/preserve-colors.aspx


----------



## kellilicious

Butterfly_77 said:


> Color catching sheets are meant to catch any color in the cycle that comes out of the fabric before there is any harm done:
> 
> http://www.shoutitout.com/preserve-colors.aspx




Thanks! I've never heard of those before!


----------



## kellilicious

Ok...I did it. I put in in the washing machine

The reason is, I wore some bronzer that got onto the sleeves and collar and I wasn't sure if dry cleaning would get it out. 

I put it in a mesh bag on the delicate cycle , cold water and used Woolite Delicates Care. I also turned it inside-out. With the rinse water, I added about 1/4 cup of white vinegar as I read that it is safe for silk and can help dissolve any soap residue.

It came out looking great----no color-fading/bleeding. It's not even wrinkled! It is now air-drying. I will let you know how it is once it dries. So far so good!


----------



## Butterfly_77

well done!!



kellilicious said:


> Ok...I did it. I put in in the washing machine
> 
> The reason is, I wore some bronzer that got onto the sleeves and collar and I wasn't sure if dry cleaning would get it out.
> 
> I put it in a mesh bag on the delicate cycle , cold water and used Woolite Delicates Care. I also turned it inside-out. With the rinse water, I added about 1/4 cup of white vinegar as I read that it is safe for silk and can help dissolve any soap residue.
> 
> It came out looking great----no color-fading/bleeding. It's not even wrinkled! It is now air-drying. I will let you know how it is once it dries. So far so good!


----------



## Bond7Girl

*kellilicious*, as the drycleaners in our town are all basic, I hand-wash all of my DVFs and other silks with Johnson baby shampoo and flat dry them, then steam. Make sure the water is barely warm and that there's a lot of it! If you have stains, just carefully rub the shampoo in these spots.


----------



## juneping

i use woolite to wash most of my silks and delicates....so far i don't have any complaints.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am obsessed with lace, so here's my new Arcelia dress.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I am obsessed with lace, so here's my new Arcelia dress.


 I love lace too and it looks so good on you. It is just always looks super feminine.


----------



## megt10

I got my new DVF sheets from ebay today for my murphy bed in my loft closet. They are really soft and color is vibrant. I haven't bid on the duvet comforter yet I wanted to see what the sheets were like. I like them. I got the Island Clover in Flame which is a very pretty orange/ my favorite color. So I guess I will bid on the duvet cover as well. Oh and I have been adding fashion books to one section of the closet and found an old one from the 70's by DVF as well as a more recent one. Should be interesting.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Duke - that dress is a vision of loveliness. I agree with Meg you always look super feminine!
Meg - I thought about you while looking at DVF bedding recently. You enabler, you!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks *meg and DC!* You both always make me feel so good! 

I really want a DVF duvet cover.  I can't decide which one I want, but when I do, I will take pics!  Can't wait to see your sheets and fashion books, *meg!*


----------



## kellilicious

Dukeprincess said:


> I am obsessed with lace, so here's my new Arcelia



Wow! That is gorgeous. Love it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

kellilicious said:


> Wow! That is gorgeous. Love it!



Thanks!  (you were looking mighty hot in your wrap too!)


----------



## Greentea

Duke - that dress is stunning. Wow!


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> Duke - that dress is a vision of loveliness. I agree with Meg you always look super feminine!
> Meg - I thought about you while looking at DVF bedding recently. You enabler, you!!!


 Too funny DC. The sheets are really nice. They say that they are only 300 thread count but they are really soft. I got them for 70.00 total for the flat and fitted, which was cheaper than the sales at Bloomingdales. I got the pillow cases for 29.00. The one I got is the top one. One of the books I got was Diane von Furstenberg's Book of Beauty: How to Become a More Attractive, Confident I think this one is from the 70's it was .99 cents. The other one is called 
Diane Von Furstenberg: The Wrap this was 2.99. The cheapest DVF I have ever purchased


----------



## canadianstudies

Dukeprincess said:


> I am obsessed with lace, so here's my new Arcelia dress.


 
This look is so adorable!


----------



## sammix3

Duke - love this dress! Which seasoning was this from?

Meg - you gotta post pics of your Murphy bed with the dvf sheets


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke, this is such a wonderful & lovely dress. Perfect for those balmy summer days!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Duke - that dress is stunning. Wow!



Thank you!



canadianstudies said:


> This look is so adorable!



  Thanks!



sammix3 said:


> Duke - love this dress! Which seasoning was this from?
> 
> Meg - you gotta post pics of your Murphy bed with the dvf sheets



I believe Spring 2010.  I was lucky enough to snag it brand new on eBay for $93!  



Butterfly_77 said:


> Duke, this is such a wonderful & lovely dress. Perfect for those balmy summer days!



Thanks hon!


----------



## Butterfly_77

wow, Duke, you did very very well! What a great price for such a beautiful dress. sometimes, I really love *bay.....



Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Spring 2010.  I was lucky enough to snag it brand new on eBay for *$93!*
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hon!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Duke - love this dress! Which seasoning was this from?
> 
> Meg - you gotta post pics of your Murphy bed with the dvf sheets


 I will try and do that tonight. Right now the guys are here sanding the banister so that all the pieces are seamless and then they are going to restain it. My contractor is working on the Murphy bed so that the Bose system can sit on top of it and the wire runs from the outside and then underneath the cabinet. That will free up the shelf for the ipad I bought for upstairs. I plan on spending a lot of time up there .


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> wow, Duke, you did very very well! What a great price for such a beautiful dress. sometimes, I really love *bay.....



Me too!    Although, I do hate those sellers who try to jack up the prices and swear the dress started out as $9,999 and you are getting a deal by paying $499.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Anyone's a size 6 in DvF? --> SPY RUFFLE TRENCH coat  $254.25

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod121820047&cmCat=Wishlist


----------



## coutureddd

picked up these two dresses through the various sales going on


----------



## kellilicious

coutureddd said:


> picked up these two dresses through the various sales going on




Gorgeous! I just ordered the dress on the left yesterday!! I was doubting my decision, but after seeing it on you I'm glad I bought it!


----------



## megt10

coutureddd said:


> picked up these two dresses through the various sales going on


 Wow you look sensational in those dresses. Congratulations on 2 very good buys!


----------



## windy55

megt10 said:


> I love lace too and it looks so good on you. It is just always looks super feminine.


 
Duke - I love this dress and ordered it a year ago when I got married on the beach in the Bahamas. Sadly, it did not look quite as hot on me!  I'm only 5'2 and the horizontal ruffles did not flatter.  But I loved it and it would have been perfect for my 2nd wedding/elopment!  I ended up with a lovely long dress but a short sassy one like this was high on my list.  

Congrats - it looks great!


----------



## coutureddd

*kellilicious*, *megt10* thank yo!!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I will try and do that tonight. Right now the guys are here sanding the banister so that all the pieces are seamless and then they are going to restain it. My contractor is working on the Murphy bed so that the Bose system can sit on top of it and the wire runs from the outside and then underneath the cabinet. That will free up the shelf for the ipad I bought for upstairs. I plan on spending a lot of time up there .



Don't bother me... I'll be in my closet :lolots:


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Don't bother me... I'll be in my closet :lolots:


 Yep!  Done!Posted the sheets on my thread. They aren't on this computer so can post here tomorrow. I still need to do the jewelry box but at least that doesn't require 4 guys going in and out of the house all day.


----------



## Enigma78

coutureddd said:


> picked up these two dresses through the various sales going on



You look great!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

coutureddd said:


> picked up these two dresses through the various sales going on


 
looking very good! I love both dresses - have the brambles one also. What's the name of the print of the black/white dress?


----------



## Butterfly_77

kellilicious said:


> Gorgeous! I just ordered the dress on the left yesterday!! I was doubting my decision, but after seeing it on you I'm glad I bought it!


 
you're gonna love it! Please post pics  

any other dresses on the way for you??


----------



## mashanyc

Butterfly_77 said:


> looking very good! I love both dresses - have the brambles one also. What's the name of the print of the black/white dress?


Not  				 				couturedddbut 2nd dress is Linda in Popcorn black. its 80% cotton 20% silk


----------



## Butterfly_77

mashanyc said:


> Not                                  couturedddbut 2nd dress is Linda in Popcorn black. its 80% cotton 20% silk


 
thanks, Masha. I've yet to have one in this style. How does the cotton/silk wears over time?


----------



## Dukeprincess

coutureddd said:


> picked up these two dresses through the various sales going on



You look great in both dresses! 



windy55 said:


> Duke - I love this dress and ordered it a year ago when I got married on the beach in the Bahamas. Sadly, it did not look quite as hot on me!  I'm only 5'2 and the horizontal ruffles did not flatter.  But I loved it and it would have been perfect for my 2nd wedding/elopment!  I ended up with a lovely long dress but a short sassy one like this was high on my list.
> 
> Congrats - it looks great!



Aww, I am sure you looked beautiful regardless!  I appreciate your kind words though.  I am 5'8 and to be honest, I was scared the horizontal ruffles wouldn't be that great on me either!


----------



## mashanyc

girls! Please report this seller. i did but Ebay does nothing. maybe if more people report they will take these listings down. DVF Labels cut out? Is it because they couldnt knock off hologram? LOL here is the listing http://cgi.ebay.com/375-Diane-Von-F...1768?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item43a81b2ba8 another 1 http://cgi.ebay.com/375-Diane-Von-F...3723?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item43a836d19b here is another 1 http://cgi.ebay.com/375-Diane-Von-F...3483?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item43a836d0ab I am pretty sure everything this seller has is fake. Note her Herve Leger "inspired" dresses for which she uses pictures of actual herve leger dresses. I guess thats OK since she is calling them "famous dress" not HL http://cgi.ebay.com/FAMOUS-DRESS-TU...5681?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item43a81f59a1 http://cgi.ebay.com/FAMOUS-DRESS-OP...0172?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item43a81a3b0c


----------



## foxycleopatra

I have a DvF authenticity/tag question for our DvF experts/authenticators here.......

re: the JEANNE in Spotted Cat Ruby from several years back that was part of the "Vintage" collection

Here's a tag from a Yahoo Japan auction (http://page9.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/k140856443 -- that I'm quite confident is authentic)







And then here's a different tag from an eBay auction -- http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280705132638 -- which I think is also authentic.

So is it possible for DvF dresses in the same style/color to come with different tags depending on which geographical market it was made for?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I know if you buy designer clothes from TJMAXX and such they cut out the tags, or rip through them. I am not defenfing the seller, but many of my own clothes have ripped tags, because I get excited when I see a DVF dress at TJMAxx for $40!!!


----------



## mashanyc

foxycleopatra said:


> I have a DvF authenticity/tag question for our DvF experts/authenticators here.......
> 
> re: the JEANNE in Spotted Cat Ruby from several years back that was part of the "Vintage" collection
> 
> Here's a tag from a Yahoo Japan auction (http://page9.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/k140856443 -- that I'm quite confident is authentic)
> 
> img315.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/users/3/1/3/8/rurururu721-img337x600-1304508826kjqa4n47227.jpg
> 
> And then here's a different tag from an eBay auction -- http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280705132638 -- which I think is also authentic.
> 
> So is it possible for DvF dresses in the same style/color to come with different tags depending on which geographical market it was made for?


IDK. I know some stores have their own tags but only for exclusives. This particular dress was def not exclusive. i actually think it might have been released more than once and thats probably why different tags? I dont know about that though. does the seller from Yahoo japan explains the lack of size tag? like you can not even see that it was EVER there but was cut off? I have dresses like that but they are true samples (preproduction) they dont have size and white tag with the style name and number thats on the left side. Dress looks good though so i am not saying its fake


----------



## mashanyc

Another fake somebody is bidding on. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120746107904&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT. look at the tag. and they posted black DVF tag but no hologram. here is pic of auth Leron tag. Even fabric content they got wrong. this dress is 5% lycra


----------



## windy55

Aww, I am sure you looked beautiful regardless! I appreciate your kind words though. I am 5'8 and to be honest, I was scared the horizontal ruffles wouldn't be that great on me either! [/QUOTE]

Thank you .  The girl can rock horizontal ruffles and is sweet to boot!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

mashanyc said:


> IDK. I know some stores have their own tags but only for exclusives. This particular dress was def not exclusive. i actually think *it might have been released more than once and thats probably why different tags*? I dont know about that though. does the seller from Yahoo japan explains the lack of size tag? like you can not even see that it was EVER there but was cut off? I have dresses like that but they are true samples (preproduction) they dont have size and white tag with the style name and number thats on the left side. Dress looks good though so i am not saying its fake



I think that's most likely the reason.  

Just saw this DvF logo Jeanne (worn by Miranda in SATC) -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-Von-Furst...0312?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item1c1d130628 -- authentic from every angle......the tag only says "100% SILK / Made in China / 8."  

I have that exact DvF logo dress in my size, purchased earlier this year from DvF.com, and my tag has about 6 or 7 lines, "100% SILK/ SOIE.../ Made in China/...FABRIQUE EN CHINE / RN # ___ / CA# ___ / V#____."  Like the tag in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I guess the tag discrepancy could depend on which year the dress was released.


----------



## shoeluver2

foxycleopatra said:


> I think that's most likely the reason.
> 
> Just saw this DvF logo Jeanne (worn by Miranda in SATC) -- http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-Von-Furst...0312?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item1c1d130628 -- authentic from every angle......the tag only says "100% SILK / Made in China / 8."
> 
> I have that exact DvF logo dress in my size, purchased earlier this year from DvF.com, and my tag has about 6 or 7 lines, "100% SILK/ SOIE.../ Made in China/...FABRIQUE EN CHINE / RN # ___ / CA# ___ / V#____."  Like the tag in matchesfashion.com/pws/images/catalogue/products/dvf-z-d1773001d10_bck/zoom/dvf-z-d1773001d10_bck_1.jpg
> 
> So I guess the tag discrepancy could depend on which year the dress was released.



This one on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-Von-Furst...0312?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item1c1d130628 -- 
This DVF Jeanne is from 5 or 8 years ago. The one that you bought from DVF.COM and posted here is the newer version and it fits much better.  
This older one for sale does not fit as well.  I had the older one and I just bought this new one from DVF and it fits much better. This seller also states there is a hole in the chest.


----------



## livii

what do you guys think of the postage stamp silk fringe skirt? 
i'm debating whether i should get it:/


----------



## sammix3

Omg tpf is finally back up! I wore my ibiza cardigan yesterday. And my jeanne wrap of the month shipped! Will be getting it next week


----------



## megt10

Wow, I am glad that we are back, I missed you ladies! I sure got a lot done while tpf was down though 

Here is my Issie dress that I got from Nordstrom. I had to have a snap added and I also added the belt to keep the dress from riding up. I am wearing CL Rolando 120 suede square metal fuxia.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Omg tpf is finally back up! I wore my ibiza cardigan yesterday. And my jeanne wrap of the month shipped! Will be getting it next week


 Gorgeous Sammi!


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> Omg tpf is finally back up! I wore my ibiza cardigan yesterday. And my jeanne wrap of the month shipped! Will be getting it next week



sammi, this is a very cute cardi!

my fb dress shipped as well and I hope to get it on Friday


----------



## Butterfly_77

new wrap dresses on matchesfashion

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...tenberg-DVF-B-D2766001L11-dresses-GREEN/50215

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...stenberg-dvf-b-d2766001l11-dresses-LIME/50216

I love the first one and hope to buy while in London early August


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> sammi, this is a very cute cardi!
> 
> my fb dress shipped as well and I hope to get it on Friday



Thanks butterfly! No fair... How can you get it before me when you're overseas and I'm in CA?


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Wow, I am glad that we are back, I missed you ladies! I sure got a lot done while tpf was down though
> 
> Here is my Issie dress that I got from Nordstrom. I had to have a snap added and I also added the belt to keep the dress from riding up. I am wearing CL Rolando 120 suede square metal fuxia.



Love it!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

megt10 said:


> Wow, I am glad that we are back, I missed you ladies! I sure got a lot done while tpf was down though
> 
> Here is my Issie dress that I got from Nordstrom. I had to have a snap added and I also added the belt to keep the dress from riding up. I am wearing CL Rolando 120 suede square metal fuxia.



Absolutely smashing!!  You look so regal in that dress!!  May I ask how tall you are?  I've been thinking about getting the blue Issie but am worried that it would overwhelm my petite frame).


----------



## sammix3

I have my eye on the tunisa dress in the pink, the capreena mini in black, and the rika in berry fields. I'll probably order the tunisa and rika from nordstrom in a couple days since they're having double points for anniversary sale. Will probably get the capreena from bloomies since there's a couple things from Milly that I want from there. I will definitely do a reveal!


----------



## sammix3

foxycleopatra said:


> Absolutely smashing!!  You look so regal in that dress!!  May I ask how tall you are?  I've been thinking about getting the blue Issie but am worried that it would overwhelm my petite frame).



Get it altered  I think I'll have to do that when my jeanne comes. How tall are you foxy?


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> Thanks butterfly! No fair... How can you get it before me when you're overseas and I'm in CA?



don't know. Maybe it also will take until Monday - we'll see. I'm so much looking forward to this dress and I do hope that we will not be disappointed.

Canot wait to see the next limited edition for August


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> don't know. Maybe it also will take until Monday - we'll see. I'm so much looking forward to this dress and I do hope that we will not be disappointed.
> 
> Canot wait to see the next limited edition for August



I can't wait neither! I'm getting mine shipped to my work and I'm off Monday and Tuesday, I'm debating whether I should go in and pick it up.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Wow, I am glad that we are back, I missed you ladies! I sure got a lot done while tpf was down though
> 
> Here is my Issie dress that I got from Nordstrom. I had to have a snap added and I also added the belt to keep the dress from riding up. I am wearing CL Rolando 120 suede square metal fuxia.



Hey meg, I'm curious, what field are you in? You're always so well dressed and the people I work with think I'm super dressed up when I'm not lol.


----------



## sammix3

Which one do you ladies like better, the rika dress or new glys top in berry fields?


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> Omg tpf is finally back up! I wore my ibiza cardigan yesterday. And my jeanne wrap of the month shipped! Will be getting it next week




Cute cardi Sammi!!! Love the print! Animal prints are my favorite---I have a few wrap dresses.




megt10 said:


> Wow, I am glad that we are back, I missed you ladies! I sure got a lot done while tpf was down though
> 
> Here is my Issie dress that I got from Nordstrom. I had to have a snap added and I also added the belt to keep the dress from riding up. I am wearing CL Rolando 120 suede square metal fuxia.



I know Meg! I was dying to get on the forum.   The Issie looks lovely on you---I had to return mine because the arms were so long, I think I rolled them up at least 2, maybe 3 times!  But the color is TDF. Just beautiful!!!

LOVE Rolandos, but they don't love me. My toes go numb instantly and I remember I was so bummed a few years ago when I had to return my pink python ones. They were gorgy!





sammix3 said:


> Which one do you ladies like better, the rika dress or new glys top in berry fields?




I think I like the blouse much better. But that's me----I don't care for boatneck type necklines.


----------



## sammix3

dbeth said:


> Cute cardi Sammi!!! Love the print! Animal prints are my favorite---I have a few wrap dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Meg! I was dying to get on the forum.   The Issie looks lovely on you---I had to return mine because the arms were so long, I think I rolled them up at least 2, maybe 3 times!  But the color is TDF. Just beautiful!!!
> 
> LOVE Rolandos, but they don't love me. My toes go numb instantly and I remember I was so bummed a few years ago when I had to return my pink python ones. They were gorgy!
> 
> 
> I think I like the blouse much better. But that's me----I don't care for boatneck type necklines.




I like them both, but I like the price of the top better


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> Love the whole outfit Sammi! You look fabulous. I am trying a meltonian shoe stretch on my shoes to see if I can get them to stretch just a little in the toe-box for a more comfortable fit.


 Hi sammy-is the purple cahill true to size , or tight on bottom?
Im a little hippy
You look fantastic


----------



## sammix3

LABAG said:


> Hi sammy-is the purple cahill true to size , or tight on bottom?
> Im a little hippy
> You look fantastic



Top is loose fitting, bottom is more form fitting


----------



## megt10

foxycleopatra said:


> Absolutely smashing!!  You look so regal in that dress!!  May I ask how tall you are?  I've been thinking about getting the blue Issie but am worried that it would overwhelm my petite frame).


 Thanks Foxy, I am almost 5'6 1/2 size 2 dress. I found it looks much better with the belt to keep it pulled down otherwise it can be a bit voluminous.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I have my eye on the tunisa dress in the pink, the capreena mini in black, and the rika in berry fields. I'll probably order the tunisa and rika from nordstrom in a couple days since they're having double points for anniversary sale. Will probably get the capreena from bloomies since there's a couple things from Milly that I want from there. I will definitely do a reveal!


 Can't wait to see! Sammi I love Milly as well will have to check out Bloomies.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Which one do you ladies like better, the rika dress or new glys top in berry fields?


 I like the dress better.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Hey meg, I'm curious, what field are you in? You're always so well dressed and the people I work with think I'm super dressed up when I'm not lol.


 
Sammi I am an investor but mostly retired.


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> Omg tpf is finally back up! I wore my ibiza cardigan yesterday. And my jeanne wrap of the month shipped! Will be getting it next week



cute!! and congrats on the wrap of the month!



megt10 said:


> Wow, I am glad that we are back, I missed you ladies! I sure got a lot done while tpf was down though
> 
> Here is my Issie dress that I got from Nordstrom. I had to have a snap added and I also added the belt to keep the dress from riding up. I am wearing CL Rolando 120 suede square metal fuxia.



meg that colour is amazing on you!! love the rolandos too!



Butterfly_77 said:


> new wrap dresses on matchesfashion
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...tenberg-DVF-B-D2766001L11-dresses-GREEN/50215
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...stenberg-dvf-b-d2766001l11-dresses-LIME/50216
> 
> I love the first one and hope to buy while in London early August



ooh so pretty!! can't wait to see modeling pics!



sammix3 said:


> Which one do you ladies like better, the rika dress or new glys top in berry fields?



i vote the blouse!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Cute cardi Sammi!!! Love the print! Animal prints are my favorite---I have a few wrap dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Meg! I was dying to get on the forum.   The Issie looks lovely on you---I had to return mine because the arms were so long, I think I rolled them up at least 2, maybe 3 times!  But the color is TDF. Just beautiful!!!
> 
> LOVE Rolandos, but they don't love me. My toes go numb instantly and I remember I was so bummed a few years ago when I had to return my pink python ones. They were gorgy!
> 
> 
> Thanks Beth! I haven't worn the Rolandos yet so we shall see how they work out. They may end up being dinner and a movie shoes, lol. Speaking of which lost your PM but to answer your question 38.5 or 39. Kepp you eye out for me. Beige or Black.


----------



## megt10

Here is another of my purchases from Saks. The Bryssa paper sun. I really like it. The shoes are Balmain purchased from NAP sale.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> cute!! and congrats on the wrap of the month!
> 
> 
> 
> meg that colour is amazing on you!! love the rolandos too!
> 
> 
> 
> ooh so pretty!! can't wait to see modeling pics!
> 
> 
> 
> i vote the blouse!


 
Thanks Phiphi. I love the color of the dress. It really is so soft and pretty.


----------



## LABAG

sammix3 said:


> Top is loose fitting, bottom is more form fitting


 Thanks for the info-


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Sammi I am an investor but mostly retired.



Investor in dvf and CLs?? Lol


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Investor in dvf and CLs?? Lol


 Yeah, seems to be the case doesn't it


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> dbeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute cardi Sammi!!! Love the print! Animal prints are my favorite---I have a few wrap dresses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Meg! I was dying to get on the forum.   The Issie looks lovely on you---I had to return mine because the arms were so long, I think I rolled them up at least 2, maybe 3 times!  But the color is TDF. Just beautiful!!!
> 
> LOVE Rolandos, but they don't love me. My toes go numb instantly and I remember I was so bummed a few years ago when I had to return my pink python ones. They were gorgy!
> 
> 
> Thanks Beth! I haven't worn the Rolandos yet so we shall see how they work out. They may end up being dinner and a movie shoes, lol. Speaking of which lost your PM but to answer your question 38.5 or 39. Kepp you eye out for me. Beige or Black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another of my purchases from Saks. The Bryssa paper sun. I really like it. The shoes are Balmain purchased from NAP sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cute! I actually love your denim Capri's!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammix3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Investor in dvf and CLs?? Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute! I actually love your denim Capri's!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Beth, I got the capri's from Gilt they are R&R. Really comfy and I always try to find jeans that have flap pockets since I don't have much of a butt.
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

Ok got my new Duvet cover today from ebay. I love the colors of it but it isn't overly soft and it is kinda heavy. It will probably wear really well though.


----------



## sammix3

Hmm.. I think I'll probably go for the top since the fabric doesn't seem too forgiving. I'll probably order both for comparison


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Ok got my new Duvet cover today from ebay. I love the colors of it but it isn't overly soft and it is kinda heavy. It will probably wear really well though.



Pretty! Now I want some dvf bedding


----------



## Butterfly_77

*sammi*, mine has arrived in the UPS location - but is still in a container. Can collect tomorrow afternoon


----------



## megt10

I can't remember at this point what I have posted from my Saks spending spree. I don't think I posted this dress that I had to have after seeing it on Duke. Shoes CL Glitter Balota.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> *sammi*, mine has arrived in the UPS location - but is still in a container. Can collect tomorrow afternoon



I can't wait to see your modeling pics!!! Mine says Monday, we'll see if I'll go pick it up from my work that day. 

By the way, I just placed an order at Bloomingdale's for the tunisa dress in apricot beige, capreena mini in black, and the Milly mini plaid ribbon skirt(hope this fits because I have no idea how it runs!). They're having a $25 off $200 plus when you enter in SURVEY as a promotional code you get $50 off. Saved $125


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> i can't remember at this point what i have posted from my saks spending spree. I don't think i posted this dress that i had to have after seeing it on duke. Shoes cl glitter balota.



gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> gorgeous!


 Thanks Sammi. I had to hunt this dress down. I found it thanks to Masha who saw it on a sale rack at Saks I think. I had the SA go and find it while Masha was in the store. The SA kept saying it wasn't there and Masha kept saying yes it is.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi. I had to hunt this dress down. I found it thanks to Masha who saw it on a sale rack at Saks I think. I had the SA go and find it while Masha was in the store. The SA kept saying it wasn't there and Masha kept saying yes it is.



I hate it when SAs aren't really looking for you. It's like hello don't you want the sale and commission??


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I hate it when SAs aren't really looking for you. It's like hello don't you want the sale and commission??


 I know. It wasn't her department apparently. It was a NYC Saks and I called the DVF dept. but there was no answer there at all. I really had to be persistent. Right now at Saks there are a bunch of things on sale.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh I love that duvet cover!  Is that bed in your closet, *meg?*


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I know. It wasn't her department apparently. It was a NYC Saks and I called the DVF dept. but there was no answer there at all. I really had to be persistent. Right now at Saks there are a bunch of things on sale.



Nothing I really like... or they don't have my size(they never do!). Sadly, I gotta rely on promotions that happen once in a blue moon. I'm always stuck paying full price!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Oooh I love that duvet cover!  Is that bed in your closet, *meg?*


 Yeah that is the murphy bed.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, it is amazing!  

*sammi*: NM just did some major cuts to their DVF on sale.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, it is amazing!
> 
> *sammi*: NM just did some major cuts to their DVF on sale.


 Thanks Duke, lol. Heading to NM


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, it is amazing!
> 
> *sammi*: NM just did some major cuts to their DVF on sale.



Thanks duke! Nothing I want or size is gone. BTW, ruelala had dvf today and i totally forgot!


----------



## phiphi

wow! nice additions *meg*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Thanks duke! Nothing I want or size is gone. BTW, ruelala had dvf today and i totally forgot!



I blame you for making me want the Ibiza cardigan!  

(so it just might be on its way to my house....)


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> I blame you for making me want the Ibiza cardigan!
> 
> (so it just might be on its way to my house....)


 
duke... i go away for a few minutes.. LOL. but now we are cardigan cousins!


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> duke... i go away for a few minutes.. LOL. but now we are cardigan cousins!



Now you know you cannot leave me unsupervised!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I blame you for making me want the Ibiza cardigan!
> 
> (so it just might be on its way to my house....)



Lol I don't think it "might" be on its way... I'm sure it is in the UPS truck already! 

Did you get it from NM for $85? If you did then you're so lucky!!! I paid $130ish and I thought it was a super good deal!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> wow! nice additions *meg*!



Thanks Phiphi I have been busy more pics later.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Thanks Phiphi I have been busy more pics later.



MORE?!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> MORE?!


 Yeah Duke I think that it was the list that I posted of my recent purchases during my renovation that overloaded tpf data base. That list was wiped out but still have pics to post. Just got my Flyma dress back from having a snap added to prevent wardrobe malfunctions need to take a pic and a few more as well. I had taken pics right before tpf crashed and now can't remember what has been posted and what hasn't.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> *sammi*, mine has arrived in the UPS location - but is still in a container. Can collect tomorrow afternoon



Did you get it yet?? I can't wait to see it!!!  Let me know how it fits compared to the other jeannes you have


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> Did you get it yet?? I can't wait to see it!!!  Let me know how it fits compared to the other jeannes you have


 

I'll get it in about 2-3h and will post pics as soon as I'm at home. I'm really excited now


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> I'll get it in about 2-3h and will post pics as soon as I'm at home. I'm really excited now



Oh boy I can't wait!!!! I will continue to check back


----------



## Butterfly_77

Hi Ladies

today I picked up two new wrap dresses

first: New Jeanne in wishbone (this one runs the same as the new Jeannes from spring/summer --> it's a bit snug in the arms but length wise ok)

I love it and cannot wait to wear it in autumn with some nice black heels or boots 



...sorry for the format - I cannot seem to post it in the right direction


----------



## Butterfly_77

...and finally: THE facebook wrap dress.

New Jeanne in Polo Check --> this one is slightly roomier in the arm area; might fit in a sz 8 perhaps. But the length is perfect - I'm 5ft 6,5' 

I love it - very unique!

sorry again........I'm too stupid for posting it in the right direction....


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> ...and finally: THE facebook wrap dress.
> 
> New Jeanne in Polo Check --> this one is slightly roomier in the arm area; might fit in a sz 8 perhaps. But the length is perfect - I'm 5ft 6,5'
> 
> I love it - very unique!
> 
> sorry again........I'm too stupid for posting it in the right direction....



  That dress is STUNNING on you!!!  I also love the other Wishbone Jeanne, but the colors in the FB wrap is amazing.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Dukeprincess said:


> That dress is STUNNING on you!!!  I also love the other Wishbone Jeanne, but the colors in the FB wrap is amazing.



thank you, Duke 

I love it to bits; i was surprised on how dark the pink actually was. I was more expecting a kind of baby pink. but, together with the nice green and black/white it's gorgeous. And it will have a special place in my very-full-of-DVF-wraps-wardrobe as I have absolutely nothing in this color combination yet


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> ...and finally: THE facebook wrap dress.
> 
> New Jeanne in Polo Check --> this one is slightly roomier in the arm area; might fit in a sz 8 perhaps. But the length is perfect - I'm 5ft 6,5'
> 
> I love it - very unique!
> 
> sorry again........I'm too stupid for posting it in the right direction....



I love it!!! Can't wait to get mine, but it'll probably be a while before I can wear it since I'll have to get it altered.


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> I love it!!! Can't wait to get mine, but it'll probably be a while before I can wear it since I'll have to get it altered.



sammi....I'm happy that you're loving it. You really think to have it altered? Your size 0 or 2 should be considerably shorter....

please post pics as well, once you have it


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> sammi....I'm happy that you're loving it. You really think to have it altered? Your size 0 or 2 should be considerably shorter....
> 
> please post pics as well, once you have it



I think I'm going to go into work to pick it up on Monday. Hehe


----------



## dbeth

Butterfly_77 said:


> ...and finally: THE facebook wrap dress.
> 
> New Jeanne in Polo Check --> this one is slightly roomier in the arm area; might fit in a sz 8 perhaps. But the length is perfect - I'm 5ft 6,5'
> 
> I love it - very unique!
> 
> sorry again........I'm too stupid for posting it in the right direction....




You look wonderful in wrap dresses---gorgeous figure! Love both prints, but especially the FB one!!! 



megt10 said:


> I can't remember at this point what I have posted from my Saks spending spree. I don't think I posted this dress that I had to have after seeing it on Duke. Shoes CL Glitter Balota.



I LOVE LOVE LOVE that dress----I remember when Duke got it and you both look amazing in it!!!  I definitly want something in this print, but not a wrap dress because I'm not liking the length of the new ones.  So maybe I'll try to find it in this style---is it the Allesandra??


----------



## dbeth

Butterfly---just noticed your avatar and I LOVE it!!!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> You look wonderful in wrap dresses---gorgeous figure! Love both prints, but especially the FB one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE that dress----I remember when Duke got it and you both look amazing in it!!!  I definitly want something in this print, but not a wrap dress because I'm not liking the length of the new ones.  So maybe I'll try to find it in this style---is it the Allesandra??



Thanks Beth it is the Allesandra. I should have put name down when I posted but couldn't remember it, lol. I love the dress. It is super comfortable and really versatile. The print on this dress is one of my favorites, that is what initially caught my attention. Aside from the fact that it looked stunning on Duke.


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> I think I'm going to go into work to pick it up on Monday. Hehe



yep, do that 

DVF rocks


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, *dbeth* 

I'm very happy to be able to wear this kind of dresses. I do have a chest and hips but I'm quite narrow in the middle so wrap dresses are perfect for me. This week I actually wore one every single working day 



dbeth said:


> You look wonderful in wrap dresses---gorgeous figure! Love both prints, but especially the FB one!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

dbeth said:


> Butterfly---just noticed your avatar and I LOVE it!!!



I re-arranged everything in my closed to get some additional space for my wrap dresses a couple of months ago (like in April or so). Now, I need to *find* more space as my collection is growing and growing....


----------



## Enigma78

Butterfly_77 said:


> ...and finally: THE facebook wrap dress.
> 
> New Jeanne in Polo Check --> this one is slightly roomier in the arm area; might fit in a sz 8 perhaps. But the length is perfect - I'm 5ft 6,5'
> 
> I love it - very unique!
> 
> sorry again........I'm too stupid for posting it in the right direction....



Looks great!!!


----------



## sammix3

Tunisa and capreena mini just shipped and will be here friday


----------



## Butterfly_77

cannot remember who was looking for size  in new Jeanne pink Brambles but here is one:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DIANE-VON-FUR...WC_Dresses&hash=item519a1f0ae8#ht_4144wt_1141


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly - those wraps are absolutely perfect and sooo pretty! And I die over your avatar.
I'm all wrapped up in the NOrdies sale (shoes...) and need to hold off on all of my DVF wants for awhile.

BTW, anyone have any DVF sunglasses? They are actually priced quite well...


----------



## Mittens34

Yes, I have DVF sunglasses and I love them.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, sweetie 

this was hard work over the past 15 month or so. I can remember when I bought my first DVF wrap in London in April 2010. I said to my dear mother that I can perfectly imagine to buy *one* (!!!!!!) wrap dress every season or even every year.....

15 months later, I have approx. 35-40 wraps and I love (almost) every one to bits. Last week, I had 5 days in a row where I wore a wrap dress and I cannot think about going to work without wearing a wrap dress. Fortunately, in my offices I'm still the only one that wears DVF wraps, so it's kinda my style and people are commenting on how cool & classy my dresses are 



Greentea said:


> Butterfly - those wraps are absolutely perfect and sooo pretty! And I die over your avatar.
> I'm all wrapped up in the NOrdies sale (shoes...) and need to hold off on all of my DVF wants for awhile.
> 
> BTW, anyone have any DVF sunglasses? They are actually priced quite well...


----------



## Butterfly_77

some wraps I wore this week 

Justin in Chain Link orange/white


----------



## Butterfly_77

......cracker jack Justin in pink/white


----------



## Butterfly_77

Osita dress in Herringbone navy/white


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> Osita dress in Herringbone navy/white



I love your dresses Butterfly, they really suit you. Your co-workers are correct total fab and classy


----------



## Butterfly_77

cannot remember the exact name wrap dress


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, *meg* 

you know, it's funny to see my pictures in a forum. I lost quite a bit of weight over the last 16 months and I still have "fat days". But seeing my pictures, I really can be happy about what I have achieved. I'm never going to be a size 0 but I achieved so much and right now i'm training for my first half marathon....which I simply would not been dreaming of 16 months ago.

thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> cannot remember the exact name wrap dress



Love all of your modeling pics! One question, how does the fb jeanne compare to your wishbone jeanne? I just tried on the wishbone jeanne at NM so I want to see how it'll fit compared to it, length and snugness of the arms.


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> Love all of your modeling pics! One question, how does the fb jeanne compare to your wishbone jeanne? I just tried on the wishbone jeanne at NM so I want to see how it'll fit compared to it, length and snugness of the arms.



hi Sammi  :kiss: thanks so much!!!!

I'd say, that the fb Jeanne fits just a tiny bit roomier than the wish bone dress. It's funny, as both are new season. I'd say, length wise they are really comparable but the fb wrap is slightly more generous in the arm and chest area; I probably could size down in the fb dress; but then, the length might be too short......

hth


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> hi Sammi  :kiss: thanks so much!!!!
> 
> I'd say, that the fb Jeanne fits just a tiny bit roomier than the wish bone dress. It's funny, as both are new season. I'd say, length wise they are really comparable but the fb wrap is slightly more generous in the arm and chest area; I probably could size down in the fb dress; but then, the length might be too short......
> 
> hth



Ok cool. I think I'm going to alter it anyways because I want it a little shorter than knee length. Yay a little more room in the arms. Yeah I cant size down because I'm a 0. And by no means does that mean I'm in shape or skinny lol. I just hope it'll fit good everywhere else hehe. Thanks so much once again!

And also, I would've never been able to tell that you're an 8. You look like a 2 or at most 4 to me and its because of your height! You look absolutely amazing!!


----------



## LABAG

Ive been a busy bee-bzzzzzz!
Dreary day here so did some online shopping-got the Eris red orange top for 74 and change and the syrah blouse in honey for 78! I need some tops for trousers for a conference coming up.(were chemical geeks, so no dresses for us-LOL)

When I went to get the cahill-sold out in my size-ugh


----------



## neko-chan

I had great luck this weekend with Neiman Marcus and the Agantha, which I had been coveting for a while but the price was never right. I got it in my size too, which is rare because it usually never makes it to sale

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod123340024&parentId=cat5890737

However, I'm actively and kind of crazily looking for this dress from 07 maybe? It's called the Abel in Scattered Stones. It's like my Everest to find this  If anyone is parting with, or comes across this, please let me know!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> thank you, *meg*
> 
> you know, it's funny to see my pictures in a forum. I lost quite a bit of weight over the last 16 months and I still have "fat days". But seeing my pictures, I really can be happy about what I have achieved. I'm never going to be a size 0 but I achieved so much and right now i'm training for my first half marathon....which I simply would not been dreaming of 16 months ago.
> 
> thanks so much!!!!!


 
That is soooooo AWESOME Butterfly!!! Congratulations. It is such a great accomplishment. Having lost a lot of weight also I know how hard it is. This time last year I was a size 12. Keep up the great work.


----------



## LABAG

neko-chan said:


> I had great luck this weekend with Neiman Marcus and the Agantha, which I had been coveting for a while but the price was never right. I got it in my size too, which is rare because it usually never makes it to sale
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod123340024&parentId=cat5890737
> 
> However, I'm actively and kind of crazily looking for this dress from 07 maybe? It's called the Abel in Scattered Stones. It's like my Everest to find this  If anyone is parting with, or comes across this, please let me know!


 Wjich Agantha? I love the redpopcorn one? Is there a side zip and how is it running in size?


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess said:


>


Hate to ask again-but sizing? I would like to get it-im nowhere near a store-so I rely on line- Im usually a 12 in her wraps
Is there a side zip on this one?
THANKS SO MUCH IN ADVANCE


----------



## neko-chan

LABAG said:


> Wjich Agantha? I love the redpopcorn one? Is there a side zip and how is it running in size?



Yes it is the red popcorn. I can't remember if there is a zip, or just pullover. Sizing is TTS from when I tried it on instore.


----------



## Justlooking4

I thought someone was looking fro the Jeanne Brambles in size 6. Here is one on fleabay

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...52145&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT#ht_580wt_1398

If anyone see's this dress in size 12 or 14 please PM me.


----------



## Justlooking4

neko-chan said:


> I had great luck this weekend with Neiman Marcus and the Agantha, which I had been coveting for a while but the price was never right. I got it in my size too, which is rare because it usually never makes it to sale
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod123340024&parentId=cat5890737
> 
> However, I'm actively and kind of crazily looking for this dress from 07 maybe? It's called the Abel in Scattered Stones. It's like my Everest to find this  If anyone is parting with, or comes across this, please let me know!



I love the Abel in Scattered Stones. I had seen that dress on ebay a couple of months ago. If I see one I will post it on this thread.


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> Here is another of my purchases from Saks. The Bryssa paper sun. I really like it. The shoes are Balmain purchased from NAP sale.



Love this Bryssa on you.


----------



## Justlooking4

coutureddd said:


> picked up these two dresses through the various sales going on



Couturedd I love the Jeanne Brambles on you.


----------



## sammix3

New items on matchesfashion.com

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...enberg-DVF-B-S9040493L11-knitwear-BLACK/52046

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...tenberg-DVF-B-S9461494L11-knitwear-BLUE/52048

There are other items too but I just like these two


----------



## phiphi

hi everyone, been MIA due to work, but so much eye candy here ladies! 

hope you are all having a great weekend! xox


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> New items on matchesfashion.com
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...enberg-DVF-B-S9040493L11-knitwear-BLACK/52046
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...tenberg-DVF-B-S9461494L11-knitwear-BLUE/52048
> 
> There are other items too but I just like these two


 Love the second sweater, nice find.


----------



## megt10

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. I spent yesterday playing in my closet and trying to figure out how to arrange my jewelry since the guy who is supposed to do the inserts is out of the country. I loved the way that Butterfly has all her DVF dresses in one spot. I don't have enough to fill up that wardrobe YET but I am working on it. I did pull out everything that wasn't DVF and took a pic. As you can see I have a lot more room for DVF 
Here are a couple more of my recent purchases. Elissa dress Bowland print w/ CL Lady Butterfly and the Glys Dress in Hermera Red w CL shoes from NAP sale. The Glys came with a tassel belt that I didn't care for so I switched it out for something that gave my waist a bit more definition.


----------



## megt10

Justlooking4 said:


> Love this Bryssa on you.


 Thank you. It is such pretty colors and it has been a really chilly summer so far. I have already got a lot of use out of it.


----------



## Butterfly_77

love the 2 new dresses on you, meg!

glad that you still have some space for DVF  cannot wait to see how you're gonna fill it up with new dresses....



megt10 said:


> Hope everyone is having a great weekend. I spent yesterday playing in my closet and trying to figure out how to arrange my jewelry since the guy who is supposed to do the inserts is out of the country. I loved the way that Butterfly has all her DVF dresses in one spot. I don't have enough to fill up that wardrobe YET but I am working on it. I did pull out everything that wasn't DVF and took a pic. As you can see I have a lot more room for DVF
> Here are a couple more of my recent purchases. Elissa dress Bowland print w/ CL Lady Butterfly and the Glys Dress in Hermera Red w CL shoes from NAP sale. The Glys came with a tassel belt that I didn't care for so I switched it out for something that gave my waist a bit more definition.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> love the 2 new dresses on you, meg!
> 
> glad that you still have some space for DVF  cannot wait to see how you're gonna fill it up with new dresses....


 Thanks Butterfly, I am always looking . There are several dresses that I have my eye on but I am waiting to see if I like the stuff that one of my favorite SA's is sending me from the Nordstrom sales. No DVF but some great looking dresses.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Hope everyone is having a great weekend. I spent yesterday playing in my closet and trying to figure out how to arrange my jewelry since the guy who is supposed to do the inserts is out of the country. I loved the way that Butterfly has all her DVF dresses in one spot. I don't have enough to fill up that wardrobe YET but I am working on it. I did pull out everything that wasn't DVF and took a pic. As you can see I have a lot more room for DVF
> Here are a couple more of my recent purchases. Elissa dress Bowland print w/ CL Lady Butterfly and the Glys Dress in Hermera Red w CL shoes from NAP sale. The Glys came with a tassel belt that I didn't care for so I switched it out for something that gave my waist a bit more definition.



Looks like you have about 30 pieces... And counting hehe.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Love the second sweater, nice find.



Meg - the heart print comes in a scarf and a beanie too, scarf is on dvf.com. cute!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Looks like you have about 30 pieces... And counting hehe.



But who's counting I am back in the closet taking pics of my CL shoes finally!


----------



## Sunshine Suz

Ladies, could someone please take a look at this shirt dress on eBay and authenticate it for me?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-Von-Furst...3777?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item53e8230151

Thanks! I am daily reader of this thread and totally love drooling over everyone's collections.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Butterfly_77 said:


> cannot remember the exact name wrap dress









This Julian (IIRC it's the Periwinkle Basket weave print) is absolutely stunning on you.......the color is just breath-taking!!!  WOW!


----------



## LABAG

Everyone wears DVF SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WELLLLLLLLLLLL! I love seeing all the beautiful clothes being modeled by you beautiful women! 
I only hope I look as good-but just so long as my hubby thinks so!

I have finished up my online weekend shoping with a new Jeanne printed wrap @Saks this eveing.I love the dark brown /white color -Im in the south so this is perfect all year
I love a sale , wished it was a little lower(after my several other purchases this weekend)but 195 .00 shipped aint too bad


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, foxy 

..and thanks for the name; now I can remember again... 


foxycleopatra said:


> This Julian (IIRC it's the Periwinkle Basket weave print) is absolutely stunning on you.......the color is just breath-taking!!! WOW!


----------



## Butterfly_77

which one did you get from Saks? The brushstroke?

pls share some pictures once you got it!!



LABAG said:


> Everyone wears DVF SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WELLLLLLLLLLLL! I love seeing all the beautiful clothes being modeled by you beautiful women!
> I only hope I look as good-but just so long as my hubby thinks so!
> 
> I have finished up my online weekend shoping with a new Jeanne printed wrap @Saks this eveing.I love the dark brown /white color -Im in the south so this is perfect all year
> I love a sale , wished it was a little lower(after my several other purchases this weekend)but 195 .00 shipped aint too bad


----------



## Butterfly_77

*Sammi.....*

.....are you gonna go into work today to collect your dress? :giggles:


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Butterfly_77* - don't hurt 'em, girl!!!  you look stunning in your new dresses and congratulations on your weightloss.


----------



## Butterfly_77

DC-Cutie said:


> *Butterfly_77* - don't hurt 'em, girl!!! you look stunning in your new dresses and congratulations on your weightloss.


 
thanks, DC-Cutie.

I'm very happy with my new dresses as well - although my dear mother hated the facebook dress when I showed it to her over the weekend (no real pink; green and pink don't go well together....you name it )


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> *Sammi.....*
> 
> .....are you gonna go into work today to collect your dress? :giggles:



*checks delivery updates* - out for delivery

Hmmm... very tempting. I took today and tomorrow off because I have my first(out of four) CPA(certified public accountant) test tomorrow. It looks like I need to get out to study somewhere other than home, maybe I'll see to drive 20 mins to work and study around there.... hehe. I'm going to wait until it's delivered to decide for sure. Let's keep it a suprise?


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> thanks, DC-Cutie.
> 
> I'm very happy with my new dresses as well - although my dear mother hated the facebook dress when I showed it to her over the weekend (no real pink; green and pink don't go well together....you name it )



I showed my sister the pic of the dress last week and was super excited about it, she said it looks like a watermelon. Haha what does she know?? She is 16!


----------



## LABAG

Butterfly_77 said:


> which one did you get from Saks? The brushstroke?
> 
> pls share some pictures once you got it!!


 yES IT IS CALLED THE LARGE BRUSHSTROKE-I CHECKED MY 'COLLECTION' AND SEE I HAVE A BROWN PRINT WITH WHITE-SIMILIAR, BUT NOT THE SAME-OR NOT. 
I got the other one , about 5 years ago
oh well ill get it home and see-it was the last 12-well the last dress


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sunshine Suz said:


> Ladies, could someone please take a look at this shirt dress on eBay and authenticate it for me?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Diane-Von-Furst...3777?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item53e8230151
> 
> Thanks! I am daily reader of this thread and totally love drooling over everyone's collections.



It is real. Hope you get it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Butterfly*- You look AMAZING, woman!  

*Meg:* I love your new additions.  I was considering getting the Gyls when I saw it on sale in Red.  I am supposed to be being good though.


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> I showed my sister the pic of the dress last week and was super excited about it, she said it looks like a watermelon. Haha what does she know?? She is 16!



  

in this case, we're gonna be watermelon twins


----------



## Butterfly_77

Dukeprincess said:


> *Butterfly*- You look AMAZING, woman!
> 
> *Meg:* I love your new additions.  I was considering getting the Gyls when I saw it on sale in Red.  I am supposed to be being good though.



thanks, sweetie 

specially love your comment as it comes from a very very stylish tpf-er!!!


----------



## LABAG

What Luck! I was checking out the net on my break-and low and behold! the DVF Julian Twigg was there @Saks , free shipping, and reduced.
I also bought a brown brushstrokes wrap yesterday, but I already have an older brown with cream , so this may be to similar-but I DO not HAVE ANY GREEN!!!! 
I recently got a Judith Ripka green quartz pendant and hoops which will go perfect . 
I love her wraps-so classic and as I get older, I really appreciate them-Ive waisted too much on trends


----------



## Charmosa

OMG - tPF was down and then I was away for a couple of days and and I come back to fabulousness!!!!   WOW ladies!!! I'll comment more later...gotta run now but I have some goodies to post too (and a little surprise too!)!!

Quick question....do the sliced and diced dress fit the same??  I just got the diced embellished in broken waves which I LOVE!!!!  Just wondering if I should order the same size in the sliced???  The diced is very roomy but the sliced doesn't look like it's as roomy but it's hard to tell online.  Can anyone help??


----------



## Charmosa

I think Saks added some more stuff to the consolidation sale!    Looks like there is a 12 in the julian twiggs and a 4 in the cahill (orange) in addition to others.  I snagged a cahill in orange last week (already have the purple - love that blouse!).



LABAG said:


> What Luck! I was checking out the net on my break-and low and behold! the DVF Julian Twigg was there @Saks , free shipping, and reduced.
> I also bought a brown brushstrokes wrap yesterday, but I already have an older brown with cream , so this may be to similar-but I DO not HAVE ANY GREEN!!!!
> I recently got a Judith Ripka green quartz pendant and hoops which will go perfect .
> I love her wraps-so classic and as I get older, I really appreciate them-Ive waisted too much on trends


----------



## Butterfly_77

LABAG said:


> What Luck! I was checking out the net on my break-and low and behold! the DVF Julian Twigg was there @Saks , free shipping, and reduced.
> I also bought a brown brushstrokes wrap yesterday, but I already have an older brown with cream , so this may be to similar-but I DO not HAVE ANY GREEN!!!!
> I recently got a Judith Ripka green quartz pendant and hoops which will go perfect .
> I love her wraps-so classic and as I get older, I really appreciate them-Ive waisted too much on trends



I love green/white dresses. I have 4 or 5 wraps in this color; I have the twigs too (but not the new Julian; mine is a Justin from a couple of seasons ago).

Your new brushstroke is the new Jeanne which is slightly different (has snaps at the cuffs) than the older Jeanne. Probably, the size of the print is not the same too, so you have two different dresses 

hope you're gonna like your new additions!


----------



## Charmosa

For anyone that is interested, I saw the Handy dress in Brick Red yesterday at the NM in Bellevue (Seattle) for $131 in a size 10.   They also had the Agantha One-Shoulder Dress in popcorn, Bairly Louche Silk Blouse in Aquamarine, New Syrah Blouse in Coral but I can't remember price/size.  PM me for SA info.


----------



## canadianstudies

I am so disappointed. I bought a Julian wrap dress off ebay that was supposed to be in excellent used condition, and sadly it was significantly not as described (pills, deodorant stains, etc). I've just started the process to return it. 

On the plus side, I now know that a size 2 is a good fit in this style for me. At some point I'd like to try on a 4 as well, but the 2 fits extremely well at the shoulders and bust - two of the most important areas to fit!


----------



## sammix3

Ladies.. I didn't get a chance to pick up my FB jeanne yesterday or today. I was too busy studying yesterday and I totally bombed my test today :cry: so I went to SF and did some damage there. Actually, a lot. I did come home with some Theory, Rebecca Taylor, and of course, a DVF shirt. Modeling pics to come! But I definitely won't be wearing the FB jeanne or my new top until it cools down a bit. So maybe next week?


----------



## Charmosa

Sammi - I'm sure you did fine....it just sucks when you are in the middle.  Good job on the retail therapy - that always helps!   Can't wait to see the FB wrap!  BTW - the Ibiza looks great on you!

Sorry to hear that canadianstudies - Bummer!!!  Do you get your shipping back too?

Butterfly - those are all incredible and fit you fabulously!!!  Who needs a boutique - we can just come here for shopping! 

Meg - gawd - where do we start with you!!  I love it all but especially love the Allesandra  I would of liked to get it too but it won't work for me right now.  The Issie is fabulous too...as well as all the CL's...I could go on!!!


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> Sammi - I'm sure you did fine....it just sucks when you are in the middle. Good job on the retail therapy - that always helps!  Can't wait to see the FB wrap! BTW - the Ibiza looks great on you!
> 
> Sorry to hear that canadianstudies - Bummer!!! Do you get your shipping back too?
> 
> Butterfly - those are all incredible and fit you fabulously!!! Who needs a boutique - we can just come here for shopping!
> 
> Meg - gawd - where do we start with you!!  I love it all but especially love the Allesandra  I would of liked to get it too but it won't work for me right now. The Issie is fabulous too...as well as all the CL's...I could go on!!!


 
Thanks Charmosa you are always so kind I love the Allesandra too. The colors and pattern just make me happy. I knew it was one that I had to have after seeing it on Duke.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Ladies.. I didn't get a chance to pick up my FB jeanne yesterday or today. I was too busy studying yesterday and I totally bombed my test today :cry: so I went to SF and did some damage there. Actually, a lot. I did come home with some Theory, Rebecca Taylor, and of course, a DVF shirt. Modeling pics to come! But I definitely won't be wearing the FB jeanne or my new top until it cools down a bit. So maybe next week?


 Retail therapy is fabulous, I can't wait to see your new purchases Sammi.


----------



## megt10

canadianstudies said:


> I am so disappointed. I bought a Julian wrap dress off ebay that was supposed to be in excellent used condition, and sadly it was significantly not as described (pills, deodorant stains, etc). I've just started the process to return it.
> 
> On the plus side, I now know that a size 2 is a good fit in this style for me. At some point I'd like to try on a 4 as well, but the 2 fits extremely well at the shoulders and bust - two of the most important areas to fit!


 I am sorry to here that happened to you. I have gotten to the point that I rarely buy from ebay unless I know the seller. I have had more than my share of SNAD. I hope that you get all of your money back.


----------



## Charmosa

ok, ladies....here is my haul!!  I've been ordering things around a month and just picked them up last weekend on our trip to the states.....so hard having to be patient to pick up my stuff!!!

Thanks to Masha for help with authenticating !  And to Meg for help with my midnight PMs!!!

New Banded Julian in Broken Waves with Jimmy Choo flats (Oxide).



And now for a little suprises....I am pregnant!!!!!  Here's my little baby bump!  I am showing already and just starting my second trimester!  I would like to stay in my DVF's as long as possible - they are so comfortable!!!  The dress would probably be hemmed but I'm not going to worry about that now as I need the extra room.



Jeanne in Simple Winter Garden with Jimmy Choo Opaque's.  FINALLY my size showed up on ebay!!!!  I thought I was never going to find this dress.  So happy!! 



Arria Embellished in Jade.  Love this dress...so comfortable but it wrinkles really easily.



Arria #2


----------



## Charmosa

Diced Embellished in Broken Waves with DVF sandals.  Dress was part of private sale on dvf.com and sandals are from ebay ($61!!!!). I love this dress - the material is  wonderful and the dress is soooo comfortable.  This is where I'm happy to be short, I don't have to worry about wearing anything underneath.  



Patisserie jacket (unzipped).  This is the jacket that was part of my issues with DVF.com but I got it from the outlet for the same price.  The leather is like BUTTER!



Patisserie again (zipped).  The sleeves are a bit big but I think there is a leather tailor in town so I'll see if he can fix that.



One of my favorite feature of the patisserie - zippers in the back!  Good for my growing baby bump!!



And finally, my outfit for dinner tonight with my BFF who was in town - a mixture of many of the above with my chloe heloise and Wolford satin touch stay ups (perfect for pregnancy!)!



Ok, that's it for now!!!


----------



## Charmosa

I don't think I've seen this before but it's really pretty...Deblina in size 2...

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...lk-dress/3155568?origin=category&resultback=0


----------



## Charmosa

It's not hard with you hon...I just need to find more adjectives for you!!! 



megt10 said:


> Thanks Charmosa you are always so kind I love the Allesandra too. The colors and pattern just make me happy. I knew it was one that I had to have after seeing it on Duke.


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> ok, ladies....here is my haul!! I've been ordering things around a month and just picked them up last weekend on our trip to the states.....so hard having to be patient to pick up my stuff!!!
> 
> Thanks to Masha for help with authenticating ! And to Meg for help with my midnight PMs!!!
> 
> New Banded Julian in Broken Waves with Jimmy Choo flats (Oxide).
> View attachment 1448398
> 
> 
> And now for a little suprises....I am pregnant!!!!!  Here's my little baby bump! I am showing already and just starting my second trimester! I would like to stay in my DVF's as long as possible - they are so comfortable!!! The dress would probably be hemmed but I'm not going to worry about that now as I need the extra room.
> View attachment 1448399
> 
> 
> Jeanne in Simple Winter Garden with Jimmy Choo Opaque's. FINALLY my size showed up on ebay!!!! I thought I was never going to find this dress. So happy!!
> View attachment 1448400
> 
> 
> Arria Embellished in Jade. Love this dress...so comfortable but it wrinkles really easily.
> View attachment 1448401
> 
> 
> Arria #2
> View attachment 1448402


 OMG, CONGRATULATIONS!You are going to be the most stylish mom on the playground. I am so happy for you. When are you due? 
Now onto your awesome dresses. You look fabulous in each and every one of them, is the Jeanne the midnight gotta find a way to get this dress PM ? I love it on you now I want one. We are dress twins with the New Banded Julian.


----------



## megt10

Charmosa said:


> I don't think I've seen this before but it's really pretty...Deblina in size 2...
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...lk-dress/3155568?origin=category&resultback=0


 
Well you will be seeing it soon on me . Thanks for pointing out something I missed, lol. I love the print and style and I too think it is really pretty!


----------



## phiphi

Charmosa said:


> ok, ladies....here is my haul!! I've been ordering things around a month and just picked them up last weekend on our trip to the states.....so hard having to be patient to pick up my stuff!!!
> 
> Thanks to Masha for help with authenticating ! And to Meg for help with my midnight PMs!!!
> 
> New Banded Julian in Broken Waves with Jimmy Choo flats (Oxide).
> View attachment 1448398
> 
> 
> And now for a little suprises....I am pregnant!!!!!  Here's my little baby bump! I am showing already and just starting my second trimester! I would like to stay in my DVF's as long as possible - they are so comfortable!!! The dress would probably be hemmed but I'm not going to worry about that now as I need the extra room.
> View attachment 1448399
> 
> 
> Jeanne in Simple Winter Garden with Jimmy Choo Opaque's. FINALLY my size showed up on ebay!!!! I thought I was never going to find this dress. So happy!!
> View attachment 1448400
> 
> 
> Arria Embellished in Jade. Love this dress...so comfortable but it wrinkles really easily.
> View attachment 1448401
> 
> 
> Arria #2
> View attachment 1448402


 
OMG *P! *I'M soooooooooo HAPPY FOR YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU and DH!!! congratulations! you are so cute with the baby bump, and will be the hottest mommy ever!!!  great haul too!! you found some really amazing pieces and they look marvelous on you!!


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Well you will be seeing it soon on me . Thanks for pointing out something I missed, lol. I love the print and style and I too think it is really pretty!


 
lol! fastest mouse finger ever!!  can't wait to see it on you!


----------



## sammix3

Good morning ladies! Here's my new saks exclusive lunelle top. The color is tdf!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Charmosa:* Congratulations!!!!  Aww, you are adorable with your baby bump!  I love ALL of your purchases!  You are going to be the most stylish Mommy ever! 

That Lunelle is gorgeous *sammi!*


----------



## LABAG

NEW BABY-YAH!!!! CONGRATS, BABIES ARE SUCH A GIFT.
Question -soft ante black jacket/blazer-nice or not? sizing accurate or not?
THANKS


----------



## sammix3

Oh and FB jeanne is here too. Can't wait to go home and try it on hehe


----------



## canadianstudies

megt10 said:


> I am sorry to here that happened to you. I have gotten to the point that I rarely buy from ebay unless I know the seller. I have had more than my share of SNAD. I hope that you get all of your money back.


 
I think I'm going to stick with new dresses (or at least dresses I can see in person first) from now on!


----------



## canadianstudies

sammix3 said:


> Good morning ladies! Here's my new saks exclusive lunelle top. The color is tdf!


 
This is such a pretty look! So feminine! May I ask where your skirt is from?


----------



## sammix3

canadianstudies said:


> This is such a pretty look! So feminine! May I ask where your skirt is from?



Thanks hun! Its bcbg and I got it at nordstrom rack, on sale for $40? I don't quite remember.


----------



## sammix3

Here's my fb dress:


----------



## sammix3

And here's the length that I would alter it to:


----------



## Butterfly_77

Sammi, this top is gorgeous on you. I love the color and the style / fit!!



sammix3 said:


> Good morning ladies! Here's my new saks exclusive lunelle top. The color is tdf!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Hi Sammi 



we're "watermelon" dress twins! I'm actually wearing mine today for the first time.

Do you like yours? I see that the regular length is quite long on you; are you going to let it alter soon?

I love mine and I'm glad that I joined facebook to be able to buy it. Cannot wait to see the new one for August; hope it's going to be a nice one too 




sammix3 said:


> And here's the length that I would alter it to:


----------



## sammix3

*Charmosa* - Congrats hun! On your new haul and your baby! Love all your new dvf items! Don't you wish dvf makes kids clothing too? I know Milly does and its so darn cute!

*Meg* - can't wait to see your reveal... Looks like #34 to me. Oh I'm counting hehe 

*Duke* - thank you for all your lovely comments 

*Butterfly* - hello watermelon twin! Well when I first tried it on I wasn't too sure because the length is definitely too long which made the print really overwhelming. Plus it felt like 100 degrees in my room when I got home last night which made the whole trying it on process worse. But after I tucked in the extent material it seemed doable. I'm going to try it on again before I go to work just to see how I really feel about it. And yes it will definitely get altered. I think that's why I didn't like my brambles jeanne because of the length which made it really overwhelming, well now I know that all it needs is some alterations


----------



## windy55

sammix3 said:


> Good morning ladies! Here's my new saks exclusive lunelle top. The color is tdf!


 
This top is gorgeous on you!


----------



## sammix3

Ok I played with my fb dress again. I think I like this length better, its like an inch past mid thigh length. Do you ladies think its too short or no?


----------



## Dukeprincess

*sammi:* Love the FB wrap print!  Don't get mad at me, but I think that DVF wraps should remain classic and not "trendy."  Not to say you are, but I think a wrap hitting a mid-thigh is just too short.  I think you should get it altered to maybe an inch or two above your knee.  Granted, I am an amazon-woman, so some shorter wraps hit me above my knee a little higher up than I'd like, I typically then only wear flats and anything hitting me at upper mid-thigh is returned to the store.


----------



## Justlooking4

I agree with Duke. Sammi, I think that length would be too short.


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> Ok I played with my fb dress again. I think I like this length better, its like an inch past mid thigh length. Do you ladies think its too short or no?


 
sammi - i love the print of that dress. i lol'ed at "watermellon dress". it is not too much print at all though - congrats on a great buy. however, i think that the proposed length is too short as well. the length of the black skirt you have in the other outfit picture you posted is a good length.


----------



## sammix3

Duke, justlooking, phiphi - I appreciate the feedback. What about the "original" altered length I proposed in the previous page, post 4888?


----------



## Justlooking4

sammix3 said:


> Duke, justlooking, phiphi - I appreciate the feedback. What about the "original" altered length I proposed in the previous page, post 4888?



Sammi, I like the length in post 4888.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Sammi, dearest, I agree with the other ladies here. This is just ever so slightly too short IMHO. Not that you cannot wear it, but I'm with Duke, that a wrap from DVF should remain somehow classic.

However, the length you posted at your first post is really nice. 

I wore mine today for her first outing and while grocery shopping, I got more than one "stare" from other shoppers. Now, I'm not sure if they stared as they just saw a living watermelon  

I felt a bit self-concious afterwards. I'm used that people comment on my dresses or that I get the odd stare or wink from (male) shoppers but today was quite strange....



sammix3 said:


> Ok I played with my fb dress again. I think I like this length better, its like an inch past mid thigh length. Do you ladies think its too short or no?


----------



## sammix3

Thank you for all the feedback! So glad I posted before just going and getting ot altered and ruining a classic. 

Butterfly - I can't wait for the august fb wrap too! I wonder when it'll be released, august 1 or august 8 since the first one was released July 8.


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> Thank you for all the feedback! So glad I posted before just going and getting ot altered and ruining a classic.
> 
> Butterfly - I can't wait for the august fb wrap too! I wonder when it'll be released, august 1 or august 8 since the first one was released July 8.



don't know either. We just need to re-check FB daily from Aug 1st on. Hope they'll do a newsletter so that we can be sure not to miss it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> Sammi, dearest, I agree with the other ladies here. This is just ever so slightly too short IMHO. Not that you cannot wear it, but I'm with Duke, that a wrap from DVF should remain somehow classic.
> 
> However, the length you posted at your first post is really nice.
> 
> I wore mine today for her first outing and while grocery shopping, I got more than one "stare" from other shoppers. Now, I'm not sure if they stared as they just saw a living watermelon
> 
> I felt a bit self-concious afterwards. I'm used that people comment on my dresses or that I get the odd stare or wink from (male) shoppers but today was quite strange....



Don't be self-conscious at all.  Those women were just jealous that you looked way better shopping in the grocery store than they look on days when they try to look their best.  Next time flash them a big smile and keep right on shopping like it didn't even phase you.  Let them waste their time figuring out why they weren't born as fabulous as you.  

Yes, *Sammi*, I prefer that length much better.  I promise, in the long run, you will too.


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> Ladies.. I didn't get a chance to pick up my FB jeanne yesterday or today. I was too busy studying yesterday and I totally bombed my test today :cry: so I went to SF and did some damage there. Actually, a lot. I did come home with some Theory, Rebecca Taylor, and of course, a DVF shirt. Modeling pics to come! But I definitely won't be wearing the FB jeanne or my new top until it cools down a bit. So maybe next week?



  I hate tests, I always get test anxiety. Speeches too! Those two things are one of the reasons I decided not to get my Masters in nursing.  I agree with Meg, retail therapy is sooo fun!




Charmosa said:


> ok, ladies....here is my haul!!  I've been ordering things around a month and just picked them up last weekend on our trip to the states.....so hard having to be patient to pick up my stuff!!!
> 
> Thanks to Masha for help with authenticating !  And to Meg for help with my midnight PMs!!!
> 
> New Banded Julian in Broken Waves with Jimmy Choo flats (Oxide).
> View attachment 1448398
> 
> 
> And now for a little suprises....I am pregnant!!!!!  Here's my little baby bump!  I am showing already and just starting my second trimester!  I would like to stay in my DVF's as long as possible - they are so comfortable!!!  The dress would probably be hemmed but I'm not going to worry about that now as I need the extra room.
> View attachment 1448399
> 
> 
> Jeanne in Simple Winter Garden with Jimmy Choo Opaque's.  FINALLY my size showed up on ebay!!!!  I thought I was never going to find this dress.  So happy!!
> View attachment 1448400
> 
> 
> Arria Embellished in Jade.  Love this dress...so comfortable but it wrinkles really easily.
> View attachment 1448401
> 
> 
> Arria #2
> View attachment 1448402



YAAAYYYY! Congrats!!! You are going to be one stylish DVF mom!! Cute little baby bump.  Do you know the sex yet??

 Love the Julian waves print! And we are dress twins on the  Jeanne Paper Garden---it's a beautiful print!!





sammix3 said:


> Good morning ladies! Here's my new saks exclusive lunelle top. The color is tdf!



Sammi----that outfit looks smashing on you! It really shows off your figure! The top is such a gorgeous color.




sammix3 said:


> Here's my fb dress:



  It looks even better up close!!! The print is TDF. And your shoes match perfecto!!!!!!!! Are they CL?? I can't tell, but think I see a red sole.


----------



## Charmosa

Ahh, thanks Meg!!  Mid- January!!!  I'm soooo excited!!  And yes, the Jeanne was the midnight PM - LOL!!! Thanks for helping me in my panic.    And yes, we are dress twins with the Julian - your post tipped me over the edge and then I went to stalking it on ebay!!!   I can't wait to see the Deblina on you.  You will rock it!!!  It is gorgy!


megt10 said:


> OMG, CONGRATULATIONS!You are going to be the most stylish mom on the playground. I am so happy for you. When are you due?
> Now onto your awesome dresses. You look fabulous in each and every one of them, is the Jeanne the midnight gotta find a way to get this dress PM ? I love it on you now I want one. We are dress twins with the New Banded Julian.




Thanks so much phi!!!!  Ya, I went a bit crazy but that's ok...they will all work up to a certain point in pregnancy and then after baby is here!  yippee!!


phiphi said:


> OMG *P! *I'M soooooooooo HAPPY FOR YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU and DH!!! congratulations! you are so cute with the baby bump, and will be the hottest mommy ever!!!  great haul too!! you found some really amazing pieces and they look marvelous on you!!





Thanks Duke!  Well....I believe you "inspired" a few pieces!!!


Dukeprincess said:


> *Charmosa:* Congratulations!!!!  Aww, you are adorable with your baby bump!  I love ALL of your purchases!  You are going to be the most stylish Mommy ever!




Yes, this one is a HUGE gift!!!


LABAG said:


> NEW BABY-YAH!!!! CONGRATS, BABIES ARE SUCH A GIFT.



Sammi - thanks!  She makes a couple of maternity dresses but I just found them so-so.  I kinda wish they made kids clothes but maybe not bc then I'd be BROKE!!! :wondering  I love the lunelle top on you!  The FB wrap is gorgeous!  I'm not getting watermelons from that!


sammix3 said:


> *Charmosa* - Congrats hun! On your new haul and your baby! Love all your new dvf items! Don't you wish dvf makes kids clothing too? I know Milly does and its so darn cute!





Thanks dbeth!!!  No sex yet....it's still too early....but I do want to know!!  I love that Jeanne.  I waited FOREVER for it on ebay.


dbeth said:


> YAAAYYYY! Congrats!!! You are going to be one stylish DVF mom!! Cute little baby bump.  Do you know the sex yet??
> 
> Love the Julian waves print! And we are dress twins on the  Jeanne Paper Garden---it's a beautiful print!!



Thanks again ladies - you are all so sweet!!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Good morning ladies! Here's my new saks exclusive lunelle top. The color is tdf!


 Gorgeous blouse Sammi, you look so lovely.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> And here's the length that I would alter it to:


 I love this dress on you Sammi.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> *Charmosa* - Congrats hun! On your new haul and your baby! Love all your new dvf items! Don't you wish dvf makes kids clothing too? I know Milly does and its so darn cute!
> 
> *Meg* - can't wait to see your reveal... Looks like #34 to me. Oh I'm counting hehe
> 
> *Duke* - thank you for all your lovely comments
> 
> *Butterfly* - hello watermelon twin! Well when I first tried it on I wasn't too sure because the length is definitely too long which made the print really overwhelming. Plus it felt like 100 degrees in my room when I got home last night which made the whole trying it on process worse. But after I tucked in the extent material it seemed doable. I'm going to try it on again before I go to work just to see how I really feel about it. And yes it will definitely get altered. I think that's why I didn't like my brambles jeanne because of the length which made it really overwhelming, well now I know that all it needs is some alterations


 Make that 35 then. I just got the Slice Dress in Purple Velvet this evening from the Nordstrom anniversary sale. So that makes 4 dresses that I still need to take pics of.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I love this dress on you Sammi.



Thank you *Meg*! I'm so glad to have found pieces that I like and works for me  Oh and I will be looking forward to #35!

*dbeth* - Thanks hun! And no the pink pumps are YSLs, they're suede and they get so dirty  but I loooove the color! I hate speeches too, it's so weird because I can start up a conversation with anyone, but I get all nervous and hot when I have to talk in front of a crowd. 
*
Charmosa* - Thank you for the lovely comments! I don't think you went crazy with DVF, I think you need more! 

*Duke* - Yes I agree, I definitely want to be able to wear my DVFs forever so the "longer" length would be better in the long run. I can't wait to get it hemmed and the weather to cool down a bit so I can wear it out!


----------



## Justlooking4

canadianstudies said:


> I am so disappointed. I bought a Julian wrap dress off ebay that was supposed to be in excellent used condition, and sadly it was significantly not as described (pills, deodorant stains, etc). I've just started the process to return it.
> 
> On the plus side, I now know that a size 2 is a good fit in this style for me. At some point I'd like to try on a 4 as well, but the 2 fits extremely well at the shoulders and bust - two of the most important areas to fit!



I'm so sorry this happened to you. Can you let us know who the seller is, so we can avoid this seller?


----------



## sammix3

Got my bloomies shipments today with tunisa and capreena mini. Tunisa was way too big and capreena mini.. it wasn't anything too special. I have theory dresses that are similar, so they're both going back


----------



## canadianstudies

Justlooking4 said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you. Can you let us know who the seller is, so we can avoid this seller?


 
I don't want to say anything publicly until the dispute is resolved (ie until I get my money back). This isn't someone who normally sells DVF, and the dress was a size 2 Julian in blue, black, and brown.


----------



## canadianstudies

Here I am in my Coso dress (does anyone know the pattern name?), out for a dinner date with DH:






DH thinks this dress makes me look really skinny. It's probably the dropped waist, lol!


----------



## sammix3

canadianstudies said:


> Here I am in my Coso dress (does anyone know the pattern name?), out for a dinner date with DH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH thinks this dress makes me look really skinny. It's probably the dropped waist, lol!



I like the print!


----------



## megt10

canadianstudies said:


> Here I am in my Coso dress (does anyone know the pattern name?), out for a dinner date with DH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH thinks this dress makes me look really skinny. It's probably the dropped waist, lol!


 Very cute dress, sorry I don't know the name but I like it. Looks great on you.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Please report this 100% FAKE FAKE FAKE French Blue OK print Jeanne -- $199.99 BIN (WTF??!!)......the color/shade is off, then look at that 100% SILK JERSEY tag....yuck.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Diane-Von-F...1540?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3cba460ff4


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

sammix3 said:


> Ok I played with my fb dress again. I think I like this length better, its like an inch past mid thigh length. Do you ladies think its too short or no?


 
The length is perfect and the dress is pretty


----------



## LABAG

I recieved my two wrap dresses and love them! They were the brown print brushstrokes, and the other is green and white twiggs!!!!
DVF silk is fabulous


----------



## canadianstudies

Does anyone have the Davina dress (came out in 2010)? Can you comment on sizing/fit?


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look great *canadianstudies!*

Wasn't some here looking for the Parisse camisole?  (which reminds me I should wear mine )

http://www.bluefly.com/Diane-Von-Fu...-Parisse-camisole/SEARCH/315218801/detail.fly


----------



## LABAG

There are alot of great sale pieces @Saks -awesome prices . I even got them to credit one wrap I bought 60.00 , as it just happened to be on line when i called!
 Any items anyone getting????


----------



## Dukeprincess

*LABAG* is right, some good deals at Saks.  Including the Handy for $150 (select colors)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...DER<>folder_id=2534374306418048&bmUID=j5CCLW7


----------



## LABAG

How is the Handy? I like the red color-but it looks short?
ALSO didnt you have the barley louche black and white blouse? I thought I saw it earlier? Thanks so much


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> How is the Handy? I like the red color-but it looks short?
> ALSO didnt you have the barley louche black and white blouse? I thought I saw it earlier? Thanks so much




I am not sure, I've never tried it on before.  Although, I swear Saks uses 6"5 models and puts them in size 0's and it throws off the sizing! 

I do have the Bairly Louche blouse and I love it.


----------



## LABAG

Thanks Duke-did the blouse fit TTS? I am a 12 in her wrap dresses, but the tops are different?
Did you get your normal size thanks


----------



## am2022

love DVF... esp for vacation..
have a swimsuit, swimsuit cover up , one dress ( haven't worn it ) hence no pics and a pair of shorts...
Planning to finally wear the dress for baptism so will post pics here soon.
for the meantime, keep the pics coming lovely ladies!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> Thanks Duke-did the blouse fit TTS? I am a 12 in her wrap dresses, but the tops are different?
> Did you get your normal size thanks




I buy my tops smaller than my dresses.  I am a full C up top and I buy a 4-6 in her blouses.  HTH!


----------



## LABAG

dukeprincess said:


> i buy my tops smaller than my dresses. I am a full c up top and i buy a 4-6 in her blouses. Hth!


 thanks so much!!!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I am not sure, I've never tried it on before.  Although, I swear Saks uses 6"5 models and puts them in size 0's and it throws off the sizing!
> 
> I do have the Bairly Louche blouse and I love it.



Seriously! They need to use more "real" models so we can actually see how long/short something is


----------



## sammix3

Lots of new items at Saks.com and NM.com. Gotta check Bloomies.com and DVF.com too. So far I like these two items:

I'm usually not a green person but somehow this really caught my attention:

Metador Two A-Line Dress
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=306418048+399545540+4294912394&bmUID=j5FBkJj

Wool-Blend Wrap Coat - Love this one!!!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=306418048+399545540+4294912394&bmUID=j5FBkOO


----------



## Butterfly_77

Hi Ladies

just gonna post a couple of DVF wrap outfits from the last couple of days. 

cannot wait to see the August Facebook dress 

 - *falling poppies Jeanne wrap dress* 
 - *chain link medium New Jeanne wrap dress* 
 - *brush stroke New Jeanne wrap dress * 
 - *Laurel Leaf vintage Justin wrap dress*  (love the print but the sizing is so off - it's a sz 10 and it's much too loose and long :weird
 - *"have forgotten the name" New Jeanne wrap dress*   don't know whether to love or not to love.....


----------



## canadianstudies

Butterfly_77 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> just gonna post a couple of DVF wrap outfits from the last couple of days.
> 
> cannot wait to see the August Facebook dress
> 
> - *falling poppies Jeanne wrap dress*
> - *chain link medium New Jeanne wrap dress*
> - *brush stroke New Jeanne wrap dress *
> - *Laurel Leaf vintage Justin wrap dress* (love the print but the sizing is so off - it's a sz 10 and it's much too loose and long :weird
> - *"have forgotten the name" New Jeanne wrap dress*  don't know whether to love or not to love.....


 
That first dress is just gorgeous. I love how the pattern is smaller near the waist (to emphasize how small your waist is, of course!)


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> just gonna post a couple of DVF wrap outfits from the last couple of days.
> 
> cannot wait to see the August Facebook dress
> 
> - *falling poppies Jeanne wrap dress*
> - *chain link medium New Jeanne wrap dress*
> - *brush stroke New Jeanne wrap dress *
> - *Laurel Leaf vintage Justin wrap dress*  (love the print but the sizing is so off - it's a sz 10 and it's much too loose and long :weird
> - *"have forgotten the name" New Jeanne wrap dress*   don't know whether to love or not to love.....



Butterfly I love love love all of your dvf dresses! My favorites out of this pool is the falling poppy!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Hon, thanks so much 

I love this print so much! It's one of my favorites over all the prints I have in my wardrobe (and believe me, there are numerous )

any new additions in your closet?



sammix3 said:


> Butterfly I love love love all of your dvf dresses! My favorites out of this pool is the falling poppy!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you very much! I started to love this print the second I saw the first pic of it 



canadianstudies said:


> That first dress is just gorgeous. I love how the pattern is smaller near the waist (to emphasize how small your waist is, of course!)


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> Hon, thanks so much
> 
> I love this print so much! It's one of my favorites over all the prints I have in my wardrobe (and believe me, there are numerous )
> 
> any new additions in your closet?



Not any dvf other than the ones last week. Looking forward to the August fb wrap of the month though. BTW, my seamstress is still on vacation and won't be back til August 5. Maybe by then I'll have two wrap dresses that needs to be altered


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> just gonna post a couple of DVF wrap outfits from the last couple of days.
> 
> cannot wait to see the August Facebook dress
> 
> - *falling poppies Jeanne wrap dress*
> - *chain link medium New Jeanne wrap dress*
> - *brush stroke New Jeanne wrap dress *
> - *Laurel Leaf vintage Justin wrap dress*  (love the print but the sizing is so off - it's a sz 10 and it's much too loose and long :weird
> - *"have forgotten the name" New Jeanne wrap dress*   don't know whether to love or not to love.....


 
They are all gorgeous and look fabulous on you. My favorite as well is the falling poppies. I am going to have to stalk that one:ninja:


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, meg. You'd need a sz 2 or 4, right? 



megt10 said:


> They are all gorgeous and look fabulous on you. My favorite as well is the falling poppies. I am going to have to stalk that one:ninja:


----------



## Butterfly_77

right, so you need to be patient for a couple of days.....

I'm soooo curious about the August wrap dress - hope it's gonna be a nice one 



sammix3 said:


> Not any dvf other than the ones last week. Looking forward to the August fb wrap of the month though. BTW, my seamstress is still on vacation and won't be back til August 5. Maybe by then I'll have two wrap dresses that needs to be altered


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> thanks, meg. You'd need a sz 2 or 4, right?


 I think I would need a 4. I am a 4 in the the Julian wrap and a 2 in most anything that isn't a wrap. If anyone sees my size please let me know .


----------



## spenry

Butterfly_77 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> just gonna post a couple of DVF wrap outfits from the last couple of days.
> 
> cannot wait to see the August Facebook dress
> 
> - *falling poppies Jeanne wrap dress*
> - *chain link medium New Jeanne wrap dress*
> - *brush stroke New Jeanne wrap dress *
> - *Laurel Leaf vintage Justin wrap dress* (love the print but the sizing is so off - it's a sz 10 and it's much too loose and long :weird
> - *"have forgotten the name" New Jeanne wrap dress*  don't know whether to love or not to love.....


 
Wow very nice! I like the first and last one!!


----------



## spenry

Hi ladies,

Nice to meet you all!  I am from East Asia  and very new to DVF!

Tried the Maja Dress in Blue today. I wear size 2 or 4. 2 was perfect on me. My SA told me she is getting the Green dress end of August! The price is about 560USD(yes, the price is expensive in my country lol) I did put my name on the waiting list in case. What do you think about the dress?  

Also they did show me some old season dresses. I saw the bec dress. It was 50% but the price was about 343USD!! They will bring new dress for this in size 4. I may buy this dress! It was very pretty 

Wish I could have some great deals like you ladies!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## spenry

Oh..forgot to post it..

I've recieved this dress today! My first DVF 
I love Miranda Kerr. So I bought the same dress 

Thanks for letting me share will post a better photo sometime


----------



## Butterfly_77

spenry said:


> Wow very nice! I like the first and last one!!



thank you, spenry, and welcome to the wonderful world of DVF


----------



## canadianstudies

The seller who sold me the damaged DVF dress ended up refunding both my initial shipping as well as the $21 it took to mail the dress from Canada to California. I'm disappointed I didn't get a dress, but at least the seller was honest.


----------



## canadianstudies

spenry said:


> Oh..forgot to post it..
> 
> I've recieved this dress today! My first DVF
> I love Miranda Kerr. So I bought the same dress
> 
> Thanks for letting me share will post a better photo sometime


 
Beautiful, I love it!


----------



## dbeth

Butterfly_77 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> just gonna post a couple of DVF wrap outfits from the last couple of days.
> 
> cannot wait to see the August Facebook dress
> 
> - *falling poppies Jeanne wrap dress*
> - *chain link medium New Jeanne wrap dress*
> - *brush stroke New Jeanne wrap dress *
> - *Laurel Leaf vintage Justin wrap dress*  (love the print but the sizing is so off - it's a sz 10 and it's much too loose and long :weird
> - *"have forgotten the name" New Jeanne wrap dress*   don't know whether to love or not to love.....



You look fab in all of it! My favorite is Falling Poppy.


----------



## dbeth

spenry said:


> Oh..forgot to post it..
> 
> I've recieved this dress today! My first DVF
> I love Miranda Kerr. So I bought the same dress
> 
> Thanks for letting me share will post a better photo sometime



Welcome to DVF! I am sure this will not be your first dress.


----------



## LABAG

Everyones clothing is awesome-love that long wrap-so stylish!
Where are al the DVF LADIES?? the sales are all around us-anyone getting anything?
I got the bairly louche black blouse @saks (on sale of course)-its a classic basic blouse for forever! 
Ladies anything???


----------



## LABAG

coutureddd said:


> picked up these two dresses through the various sales going on


 Got the black and white splatter wrap top -love your dress


----------



## disc0ball

I picked up the Lida dress in camo leopard and the Mini Plateau mini skirt in black on super sale at Bloomingdales today! Great prices


----------



## megt10

spenry said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Nice to meet you all!  I am from East Asia  and very new to DVF!
> 
> Tried the Maja Dress in Blue today. I wear size 2 or 4. 2 was perfect on me. My SA told me she is getting the Green dress end of August! The price is about 560USD(yes, the price is expensive in my country lol) I did put my name on the waiting list in case. What do you think about the dress?
> 
> Also they did show me some old season dresses. I saw the bec dress. It was 50% but the price was about 343USD!! They will bring new dress for this in size 4. I may buy this dress! It was very pretty
> 
> Wish I could have some great deals like you ladies!
> 
> Thank you in advance!


 Welcome spenry, I love both dresses. I have the second one it is a great print.


----------



## megt10

spenry said:


> Oh..forgot to post it..
> 
> I've recieved this dress today! My first DVF
> I love Miranda Kerr. So I bought the same dress
> 
> Thanks for letting me share will post a better photo sometime


 Very nice, we would love to see a modeling pic.


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Everyones clothing is awesome-love that long wrap-so stylish!
> Where are al the DVF LADIES?? the sales are all around us-anyone getting anything?
> I got the bairly louche black blouse @saks (on sale of course)-its a classic basic blouse for forever!
> Ladies anything???


LA, I have a few new things and will try and post pics this weekend. I got the Safi Leopard Neutral Dress from Rue yesterday it is a little big but it was a great price and final sale so I am going to make it work. It is at the cleaners getting pressed and I got the  'Deblina' Silk Dress Sun Placement from Nordstrom tonight (thanks to Charmosa ) but that is going to the cleaners tomorrow for pressing and a couple of snaps. It is very similar to the Reara and only has 1 hook that doesn't stay closed when walking and really needs another snap higher up or a cami. Since it is a summer dress I am opting for another snap. I do have the Flyma, the paint splatter wrap and another dress that I can't remember the name of at the moment.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, my dear dbeth. 

it seems that falling poppy is very very much liked here 



dbeth said:


> You look fab in all of it! My favorite is Falling Poppy.


----------



## neko-chan

I won the Abel scattered stones dress I was pining for, and in my size. So happy


----------



## Butterfly_77

just here to post a couple of more outfits from the last weeks 

 - *New Jeanne* in *Brambles pink* 
 - *Jeanne twigs* in pink/white (the "Barbie dress); love it but it's so tight that I only wore it once or twice for drinks with the girls
 - *Justin* in *Diamond Cube*  (very retro.....)
 - *Justin* in *chain link orange/white*  (perfect orange color)
 -* Jeanne* in the popular *ok print* in french blue (I love this one, but the sizing is very odd and the arms are so snug)

have a nice weekend and keep the pics coming


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> just here to post a couple of more outfits from the last weeks
> 
> - *New Jeanne* in *Brambles pink*
> - *Jeanne twigs* in pink/white (the "Barbie dress); love it but it's so tight that I only wore it once or twice for drinks with the girls
> - *Justin* in *Diamond Cube*  (very retro.....)
> - *Justin* in *chain link orange/white*  (perfect orange color)
> -* Jeanne* in the popular *ok print* in french blue (I love this one, but the sizing is very odd and the arms are so snug)
> 
> have a nice weekend and keep the pics coming



I love all the eye candy! This time my favorite is the Justin diamond cube. The colors are amazing on that one.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> just here to post a couple of more outfits from the last weeks
> 
> - *New Jeanne* in *Brambles pink*
> - *Jeanne twigs* in pink/white (the "Barbie dress); love it but it's so tight that I only wore it once or twice for drinks with the girls
> - *Justin* in *Diamond Cube*  (very retro.....)
> - *Justin* in *chain link orange/white*  (perfect orange color)
> -* Jeanne* in the popular *ok print* in french blue (I love this one, but the sizing is very odd and the arms are so snug)
> 
> have a nice weekend and keep the pics coming


 
I love them all too but this time my favorite is the Justin in chain link. All of them look so great on you.


----------



## canadianstudies

You are making me want a pink dress, *Butterfly77*! I love the new Jeanne especially.


----------



## ashleyjena

Just got the Oblixe dress from Bloomingdales for $138! Fingers crossed it fits!! I have a rather large bust and if it doesn't fit, it's going to have to go back, but at $138, I figured I had to get it!  And other websites show the top as being less low cut, maybe I'll use some fashion tape or safety pins


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much! I do love pink - especially in summer 



canadianstudies said:


> You are making me want a pink dress, *Butterfly77*! I love the new Jeanne especially.


----------



## Butterfly_77

hi sammi  

yep, I love this one to bits! It's so unique and has a retro 70ties feel but its very wearable. Have it in the green/navy combo as well 



sammix3 said:


> I love all the eye candy! This time my favorite is the Justin diamond cube. The colors are amazing on that one.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Hi Meg

when I saw this one brand new on ebay, I needed to have it so badly. At the end I got it for a very reasonable price (i'd be willing to pay at least twice the price) and I'm so happy. I love chain link as a print and in the orange/white color, it's perfect for those summer days 



megt10 said:


> I love them all too but this time my favorite is the Justin in chain link. All of them look so great on you.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> hi sammi
> 
> yep, I love this one to bits! It's so unique and has a retro 70ties feel but its very wearable. Have it in the green/navy combo as well



You gotta model that one for us too!


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> You gotta model that one for us too!



I'll do that sometimes next week - we just had a bottle of champers and a sushi platter (not very flattering on the stomach)


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> I'll do that sometimes next week - we just had a bottle of champers and a sushi platter (not very flattering on the stomach)



That is why I love DVF. It helps hide it


----------



## dbeth

At NM in San Diego, there was an Alessandra dress in Broken Waves size 12, for $120!!   I tried it on since it looks so fabulous on Duke & Meg & I LOVE the print, but it just didn't do much for my figure.   Heart broken! Love that dress!   A few notes though---the hem came undone & there are a few snags (not to noticeable though) on the top part.







Butterfly_77 said:


> just here to post a couple of more outfits from the last weeks
> 
> - *New Jeanne* in *Brambles pink*
> - *Jeanne twigs* in pink/white (the "Barbie dress); love it but it's so tight that I only wore it once or twice for drinks with the girls
> - *Justin* in *Diamond Cube*  (very retro.....)
> - *Justin* in *chain link orange/white*  (perfect orange color)
> -* Jeanne* in the popular *ok print* in french blue (I love this one, but the sizing is very odd and the arms are so snug)
> 
> have a nice weekend and keep the pics coming



Loving all the colorful wrap dresses!! Major eye candy! I love all those prints, but I think my fav is the Brambles. I have always loved that print!




ashleyjena said:


> Just got the Oblixe dress from Bloomingdales for $138! Fingers crossed it fits!! I have a rather large bust and if it doesn't fit, it's going to have to go back, but at $138, I figured I had to get it!  And other websites show the top as being less low cut, maybe I'll use some fashion tape or safety pins





I tried this dress on about a month ago and almost bought it!! It's a great pattern and looks much better on! Congrats!!


----------



## megt10

I am sorry to hear that the dress didn't work for you Beth, did you end up finding anything good? I would rather have been shopping today. I did end up trying on and taking pics of most of my dresses that haven't been shown here yet. The first one is the Gussie that I got last winter on ebay. I had forgotten about it. I paired it with my new MJ Black Orchid bag from Nordstrom on clearance and my CL Fuxia Square Rolandos. I also added the DVF belt otherwise I think the dress is a bit too shapeless.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> Hi Meg
> 
> when I saw this one brand new on ebay, I needed to have it so badly. At the end I got it for a very reasonable price (i'd be willing to pay at least twice the price) and I'm so happy. I love chain link as a print and in the orange/white color, it's perfect for those summer days


 Orange is my favorite color and that dress is perfect on you. I am a sucker for orange. My new favorite dress is the Flyma in a soft orange. Pics to follow.


----------



## megt10

Ok here is the Flyma dress that I have been waiting to get back from the cleaners. Seems like most of my dresses these days need to have a snap added at the chest to prevent a wardrobe malfunction. I absolutely love this dress and am now looking for it in black as well. The bag is Ferragamo and the shoes are Jimmy Choo python. I found them on ebay and didn't know if they would fit or not but loved all the detail and figured they would be considered a work of art if I was unable to wear them .


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, *dbeth*. I knew that I'm gonna love it the minute this dress appeared on DVF.com 

I also have it in the "old" Jeanne version in black/white fro A/W 2010.



dbeth said:


> Loving all the colorful wrap dresses!! Major eye candy! I love all those prints, but I think my fav is the Brambles. I have always loved that print!


----------



## Butterfly_77

megt10 said:


> Ok here is the Flyma dress that I have been waiting to get back from the cleaners. Seems like most of my dresses these days need to have a snap added at the chest to prevent a wardrobe malfunction. I absolutely love this dress and am now looking for it in black as well. The bag is Ferragamo and the shoes are Jimmy Choo python. I found them on ebay and didn't know if they would fit or not but loved all the detail and figured they would be considered a work of art if I was unable to wear them .



congrats on this dress, meg. I love the color on you and the cut is amazing!!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> congrats on this dress, meg. I love the color on you and the cut is amazing!!


 Thanks Butterfly, I got the dress during the Saks sale. I loved the color and thought that I would try it even though it didn't get great reviews. I don't see how it would work for anyone without adding a snap to keep the top from opening up. I am now going to see if I can find it in black even though I have tons of black dresses.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> I am sorry to hear that the dress didn't work for you Beth, did you end up finding anything good? I would rather have been shopping today. I did end up trying on and taking pics of most of my dresses that haven't been shown here yet. The first one is the Gussie that I got last winter on ebay. I had forgotten about it. I paired it with my new MJ Black Orchid bag from Nordstrom on clearance and my CL Fuxia Square Rolandos. I also added the DVF belt otherwise I think the dress is a bit too shapeless.



I absolutely love all those colors in that dress Meg---gorgeous!!! Everything ties in together color wise---very matchy! 

No, nothing that great. No wrap dresses. A few one shoulder dresses which I think you may have one of the prints.




megt10 said:


> Ok here is the Flyma dress that I have been waiting to get back from the cleaners. Seems like most of my dresses these days need to have a snap added at the chest to prevent a wardrobe malfunction. I absolutely love this dress and am now looking for it in black as well. The bag is Ferragamo and the shoes are Jimmy Choo python. I found them on ebay and didn't know if they would fit or not but loved all the detail and figured they would be considered a work of art if I was unable to wear them .



LOVE this look!!!! Those Jimmy's are HOT---I would buy them!!!


----------



## dbeth

Ladies---I need your honest opinion on this DVF Harper bag. I think it's unique and I do like it, but I have no idea how to dress/pair it!! I guess I would have to go with a single color dress or top? White? Black?  I bought it at NM recently and it was $303, a little more than 50% off.

What do you guys think? To much going on?

Here's NM.com link and then a few pics of it that I took.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod121720062&parentId=


----------



## canadianstudies

dbeth said:


> Ladies---I need your honest opinion on this DVF Harper bag. I think it's unique and I do like it, but I have no idea how to dress/pair it!! I guess I would have to go with a single color dress or top? White? Black? I bought it at NM recently and it was $303, a little more than 50% off.
> 
> What do you guys think? To much going on?
> 
> Here's NM.com link and then a few pics of it that I took.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod121720062&parentId=


 
I think it is really cute! I'm not sure what to pair it with, though... maybe dark wash jeans and a more casual top?


----------



## dbeth

canadianstudies said:


> I think it is really cute! I'm not sure what to pair it with, though... maybe dark wash jeans and a more casual top?




Ooooo, good idea! I never thought about jeans. Thanks! I like the bag a little more now.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Ladies---I need your honest opinion on this DVF Harper bag. I think it's unique and I do like it, but I have no idea how to dress/pair it!! I guess I would have to go with a single color dress or top? White? Black?  I bought it at NM recently and it was $303, a little more than 50% off.
> 
> What do you guys think? To much going on?
> 
> Here's NM.com link and then a few pics of it that I took.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod121720062&parentId=


Love it so cute. I would pair it also with burgandy, silver, brown, gold and orange at least from the pics.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> I absolutely love all those colors in that dress Meg---gorgeous!!! Everything ties in together color wise---very matchy!
> 
> No, nothing that great. No wrap dresses. A few one shoulder dresses which I think you may have one of the prints.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this look!!!! Those Jimmy's are HOT---I would buy them!!!


 Thanks Beth, I really like the Maxi dress because of all the colors. It is a little big and think I need to get the shoulders taken up a little but I like how flowy it is. It is the kind of dress that just makes me feel girly.

I knew you would appreciate those shoes. I so had to have them. I think I paid about 200 for them on ebay. I figured for that price if they didn't fit I would just look at them .


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Thanks Beth, I really like the Maxi dress because of all the colors. It is a little big and think I need to get the shoulders taken up a little but I like how flowy it is. It is the kind of dress that just makes me feel girly.
> 
> I knew you would appreciate those shoes. I so had to have them. I think I paid about 200 for them on ebay. I figured for that price if they didn't fit I would just look at them .




$200?!    Wow Meg. That is the deal of the century!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## megt10

I know it was a great deal especially since they fit and are even somewhat comfortable. I posted this yesterday in the CL sub-forum forgot to post here but here is my New Julian Spotted Cat and CL nude Prorata.


----------



## LABAG

Charmosa said:


> Diced Embellished in Broken Waves with DVF sandals. Dress was part of private sale on dvf.com and sandals are from ebay ($61!!!!). I love this dress - the material is wonderful and the dress is soooo comfortable. This is where I'm happy to be short, I don't have to worry about wearing anything underneath.
> View attachment 1448412
> 
> 
> Patisserie jacket (unzipped). This is the jacket that was part of my issues with DVF.com but I got it from the outlet for the same price. The leather is like BUTTER!
> View attachment 1448413
> 
> 
> Patisserie again (zipped). The sleeves are a bit big but I think there is a leather tailor in town so I'll see if he can fix that.
> View attachment 1448414
> 
> 
> One of my favorite feature of the patisserie - zippers in the back! Good for my growing baby bump!!
> View attachment 1448415
> 
> 
> And finally, my outfit for dinner tonight with my BFF who was in town - a mixture of many of the above with my chloe heloise and Wolford satin touch stay ups (perfect for pregnancy!)!
> View attachment 1448416
> 
> 
> Ok, that's it for now!!!


 tHE DICED BROKEN WAVES DRESS IS GORGEOUS-SIZING?


----------



## Suzie

You ladies all look great in your DVF. I love her style and recently purchased 4 dresses whilst in the US. I am not great with the names though.
Tonight I ordered the same dress as you are wearing Meg but in the red.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly - I was just on fb and someone asked when the August wrap of the month is coming. They said its "in the works", so hopefully within the next couple of days!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Looking gooood, *Meg*!!!

I'm still contemplating on getting this one as well. I'm not great with animal prints but seeing it on you....

hope to be able to see it in person whilst in London this month!

and those CL's 




megt10 said:


> I know it was a great deal especially since they fit and are even somewhat comfortable. I posted this yesterday in the CL sub-forum forgot to post here but here is my New Julian Spotted Cat and CL nude Prorata.


----------



## Butterfly_77

:sunnies

cannot wait to see it!!!




sammix3 said:


> Butterfly - I was just on fb and someone asked when the August wrap of the month is coming. They said its "in the works", so hopefully within the next couple of days!


----------



## Butterfly_77

have you seen the new wrap dresses on dvf.com?

wonder, how this fits?

http://www.dvf.com/Blaine-Dress/D38...t=13&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion


----------



## megt10

Suzie said:


> You ladies all look great in your DVF. I love her style and recently purchased 4 dresses whilst in the US. I am not great with the names though.
> Tonight I ordered the same dress as you are wearing Meg but in the red.


 
I think you will really like it Suzie. This dress is especially soft.



Butterfly_77 said:


> Looking gooood, *Meg*!!!
> 
> I'm still contemplating on getting this one as well. I'm not great with animal prints but seeing it on you....
> 
> hope to be able to see it in person whilst in London this month!
> 
> and those CL's


Thanks Butterfly. I never was into the animal print thing but I like it now when it is the print but has a non animal color. I really like green too. These CL's are great. While I really love a high sexy heel most of my life I spend in low heels or flats. These heels are just the right height to be wearable all the time.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> have you seen the new wrap dresses on dvf.com?
> 
> wonder, how this fits?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Blaine-Dress/D38...t=13&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion


 They look like they run large. If that is how it is meant to be worn I don't care for it. Kinda reminds me of a bathrobe.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> have you seen the new wrap dresses on dvf.com?
> 
> wonder, how this fits?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Blaine-Dress/D38...t=13&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion



I'm a sucker for heart printed stuff! I like it but if its going to be big like Meg said then no thanks.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I'm a sucker for heart printed stuff! I like it but if its going to be big like Meg said then no thanks.


 I just looked at it again and read that it is intended to be slouchy and slimming. It looks ill fitting to me. Lets face it if it doesn't even look right on the model then odds are good it won't work for most of us.


----------



## jacksoka

A request for help  - I am looking for a DvF Trapp Dress in Army Green in a size 12 - there was one on eBay that I just missed. I am in the UK but don't mind shipping internationally if necessary. Any ideas from the DvF followers here as the dress seems to have sold out everywhere ?

Thanks !


----------



## CelticLuv

I am just now getting into DVF dresses. they are gorgeous!


----------



## sammix3

CelticLuv said:


> I am just now getting into DVF dresses. they are gorgeous!



Welcome to the fabulous world of DVF. They'll make great work clothes for your new job, perfect with CLs!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I just looked at it again and read that it is intended to be slouchy and slimming. It looks ill fitting to me. Lets face it if it doesn't even look right on the model then odds are good it won't work for most of us.



ITA... why can't this print come in a regular wrap dress like the Jeanne?? What a waste of a good print.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> :sunnies
> 
> cannot wait to see it!!!



Not here yet... will check again tomorrow!


----------



## Dukeprincess

jacksoka said:


> A request for help  - I am looking for a DvF Trapp Dress in Army Green in a size 12 - there was one on eBay that I just missed. I am in the UK but don't mind shipping internationally if necessary. Any ideas from the DvF followers here as the dress seems to have sold out everywhere ?
> 
> Thanks !



I'd keep watching places like Shopbop because things tend to pop up there.

I am wearing the Navy Trapp today at work.  It's a great dress.


----------



## Tmft

foxycleopatra said:


> For our DvF experts -- will the JUSTIN style be re-released anytime soon?  Jeanne and Julian seem to be classics that are released every season but Justin hasn't been seen since the Paper Cheetah designs from last fall.



Longtime admirer of all the pics, and so I finally joined!  I went to the San Francisco Nordstrom yesterday, and asked the "DVF Specialist" about the Justin.  She says it wasn't in the Fall shipment.

I have the Justin in 
Paper Cheetah Red
Cactus Flower (NM exclusive)
Paper petal 

I thought that was too many, but now I'm happy I have them all!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> ITA... why can't this print come in a regular wrap dress like the Jeanne?? What a waste of a good print.


 Totally agree with you Sammie, I really like that print. Maybe it would be wearable if you size down? If anyone has seen these (Masha) could you let us know your thoughts.


----------



## megt10

Here is another of my Saks sale dresses. New Julian Splatter Paint Medium Black. The shoes are from Gilt Bruno Magli and the bag is Balenciaga GSH Mid-day.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Here is another of my Saks sale dresses. New Julian Splatter Paint Medium Black. The shoes are from Gilt Bruno Magli and the bag is Balenciaga GSH Mid-day.



That print looks awesome on you!


----------



## Enigma78

megt10 said:


> Here is another of my Saks sale dresses. New Julian Splatter Paint Medium Black. The shoes are from Gilt Bruno Magli and the bag is Balenciaga GSH Mid-day.


 
Meg i think am gonna have to raid your wardrobe

You look great in all your outfits


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> Here is another of my Saks sale dresses. New Julian Splatter Paint Medium Black. The shoes are from Gilt Bruno Magli and the bag is Balenciaga GSH Mid-day.



Meg, I love this Splatter and the Green Leopard Julian on you.


----------



## Lucinda Diary

Looks great!


----------



## Butterfly_77

megt10 said:


> Here is another of my Saks sale dresses. New Julian Splatter Paint Medium Black. The shoes are from Gilt Bruno Magli and the bag is Balenciaga GSH Mid-day.


 
Looking good! We're splatter twins today. Will post a pic later


----------



## DC-Cutie

I picked up a few pieces yesterday:

*Cori romper from ShopBop*






*Oblixe from NM*





*Makis from NM*


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> Looking good! We're splatter twins today. Will post a pic later



Can't wait to see! 

OMG, so last night I had a dream about the "new" August FB wrap of the month and it was ugly lol. I checked FB this morning and nothing yet... I swear I'm obsessed with DVF haha


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> That print looks awesome on you!


 


Enigma78 said:


> Meg i think am gonna have to raid your wardrobe
> 
> You look great in all your outfits


 


Justlooking4 said:


> Meg, I love this Splatter and the Green Leopard Julian on you.


 


Lucinda Diary said:


> Looks great!


 


Butterfly_77 said:


> Looking good! We're splatter twins today. Will post a pic later


 Thank you ladies. You are all very kind. Butterfly I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## sammix3

Ladies, what is the difference between the Jeanne and the Justin? Sorry if this has been asked before.

BTW, new arrivals at Saks.com.

Butterfly - your pink and orange Jeanne dress with the geometric square is in another color

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=j6hPHeD

Kinda liking this print for the Ibiza cardigan, not sure though.

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=j6hPHiU

And the Emsley silk jersey dress

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=j6hPHiI


----------



## Tmft

Jeanne has long sleeves.

Justin has (on me) bracelet length sleeves, a bit below the elbow.  They are split. 

Both are collared.  

As I'm short, I prefer the shorter sleeves.

We are splatter dress Julian triplets!  I also got the matching shoes http://www.dvf.com/Cadence-Shoe/45488,default,pd.html?start=3&cgid=flats-shoes 

For the new Julian, what do you do with the "flaps" of fabric in the front?  They aren't stitched down.  When I was at Nordstrom, they suggested I take a thread and stich it down myself.


----------



## Butterfly_77

OMG 

*want*   *need*   

hope that DVF.com will carry some of the new things as well



sammix3 said:


> Ladies, what is the difference between the Jeanne and the Justin? Sorry if this has been asked before.
> 
> BTW, new arrivals at Saks.com.
> 
> Butterfly - your pink and orange Jeanne dress with the geometric square is in another color
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=j6hPHeD
> 
> Kinda liking this print for the Ibiza cardigan, not sure though.
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=j6hPHiU
> 
> And the Emsley silk jersey dress
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=j6hPHiI


----------



## Butterfly_77

nope, your jockeying 

this is how far our love for DVF goes......





sammix3 said:


> Can't wait to see!
> 
> OMG, so last night I had a dream about the "new" August FB wrap of the month and it was ugly lol. I checked FB this morning and nothing yet... I swear I'm obsessed with DVF haha


----------



## Butterfly_77

as promised:

 - *Diamond cube in green / navy*. I love this one but it's so and too small. It's a size 8 and it fits more like a 6 

 --> if someone sees this one on *bay in size 10, please pm me :win kiss:

 - *Julian in Laurel Leaf Kelly Green* - I love love love this one. The print, the fit, the color! What a great ebay find

 - *new Julian splatter*. This is a size 8 and fits perfectly. Love the length and the overall fit


----------



## Butterfly_77

*sammi.*.......

it's on 

it's on 

it's on


and....

don't know whether I like it......


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> *sammi.*.......
> 
> it's on
> 
> it's on
> 
> it's on
> 
> 
> and....
> 
> don't know whether I like it......




Yeah me either.  She did that print back in 2006-2007.


----------



## Butterfly_77

hi duke  

I'm quite disappointed.......

there are so many nice prints around but I'm really not sure this is one of THE print that should have made an appearance on Facebook in the second month already 





Dukeprincess said:


> Yeah me either.  She did that print back in 2006-2007.


----------



## alice87

You got some pretty nice dresses!


----------



## alice87

I've found such a nice dress from Nordstrom rack, ordered it and instead I received something very different, in both, color and style. Returned it back immediately. Such a disappointment.


----------



## sammix3

Yeah... I think I'm going to pass for August.

BTW, I'm loving the modeling pics like always butterfly!


----------



## foxycleopatra

alice87 said:


> I've found such a nice dress from Nordstrom rack, ordered it and instead I received something very different, in both, color and style. Returned it back immediately. Such a disappointment.



This happened to me more than once on DvF dresses....sigh.  I returned it and then weeks later it popped back up online.....re-ordered it (with the hope that it would be the right item) and lo and behold it was the wrong item again.


----------



## sammix3

Tmft said:


> Jeanne has long sleeves.
> 
> Justin has (on me) bracelet length sleeves, a bit below the elbow.  They are split.
> 
> Both are collared.
> 
> As I'm short, I prefer the shorter sleeves.
> 
> We are splatter dress Julian triplets!  I also got the matching shoes http://www.dvf.com/Cadence-Shoe/45488,default,pd.html?start=3&cgid=flats-shoes
> 
> For the new Julian, what do you do with the "flaps" of fabric in the front?  They aren't stitched down.  When I was at Nordstrom, they suggested I take a thread and stich it down myself.



Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> Yeah... I think I'm going to pass for August.
> 
> BTW, I'm loving the modeling pics like always butterfly!



thx, *sammi*

I'm still disappointed. Why oh why are we gonna be stopped at the second month already? I was planning to buy one each and every month


----------



## alice87

foxycleopatra said:


> This happened to me more than once on DvF dresses....sigh.  I returned it and then weeks later it popped back up online.....re-ordered it (with the hope that it would be the right item) and lo and behold it was the wrong item again.


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...iangle-silk-minidress/3155569?origin=wishlist
this is the one I ordered and I got orange, taupe, green hues dress. The sku number and tag said exact same things. It is definitely smth wrong with nordstrom here.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hi ladies, sorry I've been so busy lately that I haven't been on much...popping in to say hello to my lovely DVF ladies and to post a picture of my Ibiza cardigan headed to work.

I blame *sammi* for making me buy this.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I've been so busy lately that I haven't been on much...popping in to say hello to my lovely DVF ladies and to post a picture of my Ibiza cardigan headed to work.
> 
> I blame *sammi* for making me buy this.


 Well then you should be thanking her because you look awesome. Now I may need to hunt this down, lol. Glad to see you back.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> as promised:
> 
> - *Diamond cube in green / navy*. I love this one but it's so and too small. It's a size 8 and it fits more like a 6
> 
> --> if someone sees this one on *bay in size 10, please pm me :win kiss:
> 
> - *Julian in Laurel Leaf Kelly Green* - I love love love this one. The print, the fit, the color! What a great ebay find
> 
> - *new Julian splatter*. This is a size 8 and fits perfectly. Love the length and the overall fit


 Gorgeous Butterfly, love them all.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I've been so busy lately that I haven't been on much...popping in to say hello to my lovely DVF ladies and to post a picture of my Ibiza cardigan headed to work.
> 
> I blame *sammi* for making me buy this.



I'm innocent!!  BTW you look fabulous!



megt10 said:


> Well then you should be thanking her because you look awesome. Now I may need to hunt this down, lol. Glad to see you back.



Yes Meg! Join the club!


----------



## Justlooking4

Dukeprincess said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I've been so busy lately that I haven't been on much...popping in to say hello to my lovely DVF ladies and to post a picture of my Ibiza cardigan headed to work.
> 
> I blame *sammi* for making me buy this.



Duke you look amazing in the Ibiza cardigan.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> I am sorry to hear that the dress didn't work for you Beth, did you end up finding anything good? I would rather have been shopping today. I did end up trying on and taking pics of most of my dresses that haven't been shown here yet. The first one is the Gussie that I got last winter on ebay. I had forgotten about it. I paired it with my new MJ Black Orchid bag from Nordstrom on clearance and my CL Fuxia Square Rolandos. I also added the DVF belt otherwise I think the dress is a bit too shapeless.


 
meg, you are killing me with these new dresses and shoes combos! love them all!! 



dbeth said:


> Ladies---I need your honest opinion on this DVF Harper bag. I think it's unique and I do like it, but I have no idea how to dress/pair it!! I guess I would have to go with a single color dress or top? White? Black? I bought it at NM recently and it was $303, a little more than 50% off.
> 
> What do you guys think? To much going on?
> 
> Here's NM.com link and then a few pics of it that I took.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod121720062&parentId=


 
i like the bag, dbeth, but to be honest, i have a hard time trying to figure out how and where to wear it.. 



DC-Cutie said:


> I picked up a few pieces yesterday:
> 
> *Cori romper from ShopBop*
> 
> 
> *Oblixe from NM*
> 
> 
> *Makis from NM*


 
nice buys DC!! i know you will look so amazing in them!



Butterfly_77 said:


> as promised:
> 
> - *Diamond cube in green / navy*. I love this one but it's so and too small. It's a size 8 and it fits more like a 6
> 
> --> if someone sees this one on *bay in size 10, please pm me :win kiss:
> 
> - *Julian in Laurel Leaf Kelly Green* - I love love love this one. The print, the fit, the color! What a great ebay find
> 
> - *new Julian splatter*. This is a size 8 and fits perfectly. Love the length and the overall fit


 
the diamond cube is my HG print. one day! i really love you wrap collection butterfly. the prints are really just so elegant on you!



Dukeprincess said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I've been so busy lately that I haven't been on much...popping in to say hello to my lovely DVF ladies and to post a picture of my Ibiza cardigan headed to work.
> 
> I blame *sammi* for making me buy this.


 
dukie - another total home run. if we worked together, we'd get no work done. ever. but i could see all your pretty outfits in real life.


----------



## phiphi

today for casual friday - bairley louche blouse... some wrinkly white jeans that didn't look that wrinkly when i took them out this morning :shame: and nude patent yoyos.


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> today for casual friday - bairley louche blouse... some wrinkly white jeans that didn't look that wrinkly when i took them out this morning :shame: and nude patent yoyos.



FABULOUS! I can't believe this is what you call casual Friday! Sometimes I wear a nice top, jeans, and heels. But today I'm in flats, Lululemon tank and hoodie. Lol!


----------



## DC-Cutie

phiphi said:


> today for casual friday - bairley louche blouse... some wrinkly white jeans that didn't look that wrinkly when i took them out this morning :shame: and nude patent yoyos.



Once again, you look so lovely


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> today for casual friday - bairley louche blouse... some wrinkly white jeans that didn't look that wrinkly when i took them out this morning :shame: and nude patent yoyos.


 
Totally fab look Phiphi! I love everything about this outfit. Oh and thanks for the compliment too. I must have gotten my inspiration somewhere


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> FABULOUS! I can't believe this is what you call casual Friday! Sometimes I wear a nice top, jeans, and heels. But today I'm in flats, Lululemon tank and hoodie. Lol!


 
aww thanks sammi!! i have a pretty conservative office and we get casual/jeans days on fridays - i try to still keep it officey.



DC-Cutie said:


> Once again, you look so lovely


 
thanks dc!! 



megt10 said:


> Totally fab look Phiphi! I love everything about this outfit. Oh and thanks for the compliment too. I must have gotten my inspiration somewhere


 
thank you dear meg!! you're inspiring!


----------



## Enigma78

phiphi said:


> today for casual friday - bairley louche blouse... some wrinkly white jeans that didn't look that wrinkly when i took them out this morning :shame: and nude patent yoyos.


 
You look great


----------



## Suzie

Dukeprincess said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I've been so busy lately that I haven't been on much...popping in to say hello to my lovely DVF ladies and to post a picture of my Ibiza cardigan headed to work.
> 
> I blame *sammi* for making me buy this.


 
Duke, I love this cardigan, is it still available in stores?


----------



## dbeth

Phi---You look great for casual Friday!!! And you can totally rock white jeans/pants---not everyone can do that!

Thanks for the honest opinion---that's exactly how I feel about the bag. I still don't know what to pair with it. I think I might try some jeans and a solid top that someone mentioned.


----------



## yellow08

PhiPhi-Very cute!!!


----------



## megt10

Ok here is the Safi dress that I got from Rue on final sale. It is a bit big but it makes me look busty which almost never happens  I am wearing my CL Beauty and DG Miss Rosa bag.


----------



## LABAG

Phiphi love that bairley louche blouse-you look so put together.

I recieved the neon coral cahill blouse today -I wanted this soooo much, and finally with Saks locator service  was able to get it (after one cancellation)

Is there any chance to get the chain wrap dress?Anyone seen it-looking for a 12 
Thanks ladies-EVERYONE has awesome taste and wears DVF SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Dukeprincess

*meg:* The Safi does run a bit large, I always add a regular brown woven belt to mine when I wear it.  You still look great.

*P:* I am with *sammi*, your casual Friday look is what I'd want to look like regularly!  BEAUTIFUL!  

Thank you so much ladies for your sweet compliments - *meg, justlooking, sammi (enabler!), and suzi!*  And I think you can still get this cardi at Neimans.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Ok here is the Safi dress that I got from Rue on final sale. It is a bit big but it makes me look busty which almost never happens  I am wearing my CL Beauty and DG Miss Rosa bag.
> 
> View attachment 1459442



Busty?? Sign me up!!!!


----------



## Greentea

Phiphi - love, love love it. I have the jeans and now I want that blouse!!

Meg, keep. This looks amazing and so fresh and modern on you!!


----------



## Tmft

sammix3 said:


> Thanks for the explanation!



Wore my Tiger Print Jeanne yesterday--the "classic" Jeanne has big fold back French Cuffs.  http://www.bluefly.com/Diane-Von-Fu...anne-wrap-dress/cat20102/307999301/detail.fly

Often lately I'll see the Jeanne pictured with the sleeves pushed back...like this...  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...on_furstenberg_'new_jeanne'_wrap_dress:356131  The sleeves are long, and as my arms aren't twigs, I can't push them up like that.  

I think the upper sleeves on the Jeanne are tighter than the Justin also.

Sorry to go on...I love talking about DVF!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Tmft said:


> Wore my Tiger Print Jeanne yesterday--the "classic" Jeanne has big fold back French Cuffs.  http://www.bluefly.com/Diane-Von-Fu...anne-wrap-dress/cat20102/307999301/detail.fly
> 
> Often lately I'll see the Jeanne pictured with the sleeves pushed back...like this...  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...on_furstenberg_'new_jeanne'_wrap_dress:356131  The sleeves are long, and as my arms aren't twigs, I can't push them up like that.
> 
> I think the upper sleeves on the Jeanne are tighter than the Justin also.
> 
> Sorry to go on...I love talking about DVF!!!



Agreed, the sleeves are tighter on the Jeanne.  I don't think I could push mine up either and my arms aren't big at all.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Busty?? Sign me up!!!!



Yeah the chest area is poofy and Duke is right it needs a more structured belt and perhaps a little tailoring as well. Green tea I will be keeping it since it was a final sale but figured for 99.00 I would risk it.


----------



## megt10

Ok getting ready to head out for services this evening. I am wearing my Graca dress and my new MBB. I am super excited just got these from ebay yesterday.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Ok getting ready to head out for services this evening. I am wearing my Graca dress and my new MBB. I am super excited just got these from ebay yesterday.



Love this combo!! Totally love the MBB!


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> Hi ladies, sorry I've been so busy lately that I haven't been on much...popping in to say hello to my lovely DVF ladies and to post a picture of my Ibiza cardigan headed to work.
> 
> I blame *sammi* for making me buy this.




How did I miss this?! Duke---love the whole look! Very polished and put together!!!  Love how your Cami matches your shoes perfectly. I remember when Sammi posted a pic of this cardi---it's super cute!



megt10 said:


> Ok getting ready to head out for services this evening. I am wearing my Graca dress and my new MBB. I am super excited just got these from ebay yesterday.




Meg, totally love the MBB on you!! Great look!!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Love this combo!! Totally love the MBB!


 
Thanks Sammi. Love these shoes!


dbeth said:


> How did I miss this?! Duke---love the whole look! Very polished and put together!!! Love how your Cami matches your shoes perfectly. I remember when Sammi posted a pic of this cardi---it's super cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meg, totally love the MBB on you!! Great look!!


Thanks Beth, so glad that seeing yours pushed me over the edge. They are awesome. Ok Beth take a look at the shoe pic and see where it kinda turns up at the tip of the shoe? I think that is where the problem with balance comes in. It kinda rocks a bit back and forth. Great for dancing though . I think a vibram sole will help with that. I am going to wear them a few times and then see.


----------



## sammix3

My seamstress finally came back from her trip yesterday, so I dropped off my fb wrap and should get it back today


----------



## canadianstudies

I went to the DVF outlet yesterday at Woodbury Commons. They have some pretty stuff, but very few wrap dresses (unless you're a 0, lol). They had one 2, a Jeanne in the black and white chain link pattern, and I bought that. I did try on a new Jeanne in a 0, but the arms were ridiculously tight (apparently this is a common complaint with the new jeanne style). 

I also bought a pair of black Avaro trousers, and they are fantastic - they fit TTS (I got a 2), have a bit of stretch, and are super long, which is great as I need a 34.5-35" inseam. I will have to try and post pictures sometime this week.

I also went the Buffalo Exchange in Chelsea and bought a sheer chiffon dress - it's navy and the print is saxophones and stand up basses (very jazzy). Unfortunately, the chiffon has some tears near the seams, so I'm going to have a tailor add some grosgrain ribbon, which will both conceal the damage and help stabilize the garment. I also need to find a black or navy slip to go under the dress (I'm assuming it initially came with one). It was only $16, so I figured it was worth taking a chance on.


----------



## canadianstudies

I also tried on the Reina - the arms are a little tight and the dress is quite short (though it does show off the waist nicely).


----------



## sammix3

canadianstudies said:


> I went to the DVF outlet yesterday at Woodbury Commons. They have some pretty stuff, but very few wrap dresses (unless you're a 0, lol). They had one 2, a Jeanne in the black and white chain link pattern, and I bought that. I did try on a new Jeanne in a 0, but the arms were ridiculously tight (apparently this is a common complaint with the new jeanne style).
> 
> I also bought a pair of black Avaro trousers, and they are fantastic - they fit TTS (I got a 2), have a bit of stretch, and are super long, which is great as I need a 34.5-35" inseam. I will have to try and post pictures sometime this week.
> 
> I also went the Buffalo Exchange in Chelsea and bought a sheer chiffon dress - it's navy and the print is saxophones and stand up basses (very jazzy). Unfortunately, the chiffon has some tears near the seams, so I'm going to have a tailor add some grosgrain ribbon, which will both conceal the damage and help stabilize the garment. I also need to find a black or navy slip to go under the dress (I'm assuming it initially came with one). It was only $16, so I figured it was worth taking a chance on.



Oh really?? I'm a 0!! How were the prices like? And do you remember which wrap dresses and prints they had?


----------



## megt10

canadianstudies said:


> I also tried on the Reina - the arms are a little tight and the dress is quite short (though it does show off the waist nicely).



Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## megt10

canadianstudies said:


> I also tried on the Reina - the arms are a little tight and the dress is quite short (though it does show off the waist nicely).



Agree with the Reina love it bought it from Saks on sale they said it was 20" from the waist which would work but it is a lot shorter then that. I kept it partially because I was too lazy to send it back and because it will look really cute this fall with leggings and booties. I took a pic but not with leggings because it is just to hot at the moment. Will post later, maybe


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi. Love these shoes!
> 
> Thanks Beth, so glad that seeing yours pushed me over the edge. They are awesome. Ok Beth take a look at the shoe pic and see where it kinda turns up at the tip of the shoe? I think that is where the problem with balance comes in. It kinda rocks a bit back and forth. Great for dancing though . I think a vibram sole will help with that. I am going to wear them a few times and then see.



Oh ok! I totally see what you mean now!! Let me know how the vibram soles work if you do decide to do it. I more than likely will have to vibram the MBB, otherwise I won't wear them again. Do you have a good cobbler in the Newport area? Or are you more in LA?



canadianstudies said:


> I also tried on the Reina - the arms are a little tight and the dress is quite short (though it does show off the waist nicely).




 Agree!! I also tried it on and felt the same way.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Oh ok! I totally see what you mean now!! Let me know how the vibram soles work if you do decide to do it. I more than likely will have to vibram the MBB, otherwise I won't wear them again. Do you have a good cobbler in the Newport area? Or are you more in LA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree!! I also tried it on and felt the same way.



I am probably going to do it after wearing them a few times. I have a decent cobbler he did another pair of my shoes and they turned out fine. I also think it made them feel more secure. I am in the Claremont area near Pomona college. Part of LA county but closer to Newport than to LA by about 15 minutes. I am glad that you could see where I was talking about on the MBB. When looking at most of my other shoes they don't have that and if they do it is much less pronounced.


----------



## sammix3

Just picked kp my altered fb wrap. Took a pic at the seamstress's fitting room lol.


----------



## J_L33

Where can I find this?
http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=dvf+p...&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:21,s:0&biw=1067&bih=537

It's not found on the DVF website!
I love the turquoise...


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Just picked kp my altered fb wrap. Took a pic at the seamstress's fitting room lol.


 
Sammi it looks perfect on you! That was the right length I think. What shoes are you going to wear it with?


----------



## Suzie

Dukeprincess said:


> *meg:* The Safi does run a bit large, I always add a regular brown woven belt to mine when I wear it.  You still look great.
> 
> *P:* I am with *sammi*, your casual Friday look is what I'd want to look like regularly!  BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> Thank you so much ladies for your sweet compliments - *meg, justlooking, sammi (enabler!), and suzi!*  And I think you can still get this cardi at Neimans.


 
Thanks Duke, I looked but they only had a different print.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Sammi it looks perfect on you! That was the right length I think. What shoes are you going to wear it with?



Thanks meg! I'm not sure yet.. I know nude and black would be fine. I also have some pink ysls but Idk if that's too much pink, and I just ordered some CL very prives in the emerald green so it may go with it as well. I guess I'll just have to do more modeling pics you ladies can decide for me


----------



## canadianstudies

sammix3 said:


> Oh really?? I'm a 0!! How were the prices like? And do you remember which wrap dresses and prints they had?


 
For the wrap dresses, the prices weren't amazing - about $260/dress. The slacks I bought were $85, down from $285, which I think is a much better deal.

I don't know the names of the wraps, but they have a lot of browns, some blacks, some oranges, and one that had gray and flourescent yellow. Mostly colours I cannot wear, haha.


----------



## LABAG

I was  able to get two wrap dresses-a brush strokes in brown and twigg in green, for 129.99 and a Jeanne black wrap for 118.99-awesome prices-classics for life:cloud -ALL AT SAKS TWO WEEKS AGO
:


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> Thanks meg! I'm not sure yet.. I know nude and black would be fine. I also have some pink ysls but Idk if that's too much pink, and I just ordered some CL very prives in the emerald green so it may go with it as well. I guess I'll just have to do more modeling pics you ladies can decide for me




Just saw your alteration pics---much better length Sammi! It really does look fab on you!  Yes, you need to do some modeling pics on the shoes...........I bet the emerald green would look gorgeous with it. Can not wait to see those!!!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Thanks meg! I'm not sure yet.. I know nude and black would be fine. I also have some pink ysls but Idk if that's too much pink, and I just ordered some CL very prives in the emerald green so it may go with it as well. I guess I'll just have to do more modeling pics you ladies can decide for me


 I second the emeral green or even white for summer and of course nude goes with everything. Yep more modeling pics! 

I had 2 dresses arrive today from Saks sale the Reina short sleeve dress in square dot (not short at all it is knee length on me and I have long legs) and the Terrazzo Wrap Leopard Falls in Coral. I like them both and will try and post pics this week.


----------



## mashanyc

J_L33 said:


> Where can I find this?
> http://www.google.ca/imgres?q=dvf+p...&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:21,s:0&biw=1067&bih=537
> 
> It's not found on the DVF website!
> I love the turquoise...


Bloomingdales in store and online. Its called Carpe Hana crepe dress in tropic http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=544326&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results                 NYC lexington avenue DVF dept pnone# 2127052650. hth


----------



## sammix3

canadianstudies said:


> For the wrap dresses, the prices weren't amazing - about $260/dress. The slacks I bought were $85, down from $285, which I think is a much better deal.
> 
> I don't know the names of the wraps, but they have a lot of browns, some blacks, some oranges, and one that had gray and flourescent yellow. Mostly colours I cannot wear, haha.



what a steal for your trousers! Yeah the wrap dresses doesn't really sound that good to me.. thanks for the intel!


----------



## phiphi

love the dress sammix! nude would look wonderful with the dress.. i'm intrigued with the emerald green VPs though.. that sounds really cool.

canadian, can't wait to see your outfit pics!! 

J_L33, love the dress! hope you can find it. what a great cut and colour.


----------



## Dukeprincess

The FB wrap looks great, *sammi!*


----------



## foxycleopatra

These were just posted on the DvF facebook wall.....so sooooo stunning.....

http://newyorkfashion-sh.blogspot.com/2011/08/diane-von-fuerstenberg.html


----------



## Butterfly_77

*Sammi,* you're rocking this wrap! Love it on you and I'm glad that you kept just a bit of length!





sammix3 said:


> Just picked kp my altered fb wrap. Took a pic at the seamstress's fitting room lol.


----------



## Butterfly_77

just two outfits from last week:

 - Justin in Turkish Grill

 - New Jeanne in brushstroke 

I also bought another New Jeanne wrap from the a/w collection. Will wear it tomorrow and post a picture....


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks,* foxy*, for posting. I love the print on the right. Any idea how this one is called?





foxycleopatra said:


> These were just posted on the DvF facebook wall.....so sooooo stunning.....
> 
> http://newyorkfashion-sh.blogspot.com/2011/08/diane-von-fuerstenberg.html


----------



## Dukeprincess

I'd love to know myself, that dress is amazing!

Although I MUST own this dress.  

http://www.dvf.com/Kiandra-Dress/D3...rt=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion


----------



## Gerry

OMG, that dress is gorgy!!


----------



## Sunshine Suz

LABAG said:


> I was  able to get two wrap dresses-a brush strokes in brown and twigg in green, for 129.99 and a Jeanne black wrap for 118.99-awesome prices-classics for life:cloud -ALL AT SAKS TWO WEEKS AGO
> :



A black Jeanne on sale in your size. What a find! Great prices for both.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> just two outfits from last week:
> 
> - Justin in Turkish Grill
> 
> - New Jeanne in brushstroke
> 
> I also bought another New Jeanne wrap from the a/w collection. Will wear it tomorrow and post a picture....


 Love them both you look great.


----------



## megt10

Wore my new Slice dress in purple velvet. Good thing I took pics before leaving the bra needed to be changed prior to leaving the house. The shoes arrived today, CL Maggies in Anthracite.


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> Wore my new Slice dress in purple velvet. Good thing I took pics before leaving the bra needed to be changed prior to leaving the house. The shoes arrived today, CL Maggies in Anthracite.



Meg, I love the New Sliced dress on you with your Maggies. You look wonderful!!! I want that dress and those shoes!!! BTW I love your new avatar.


----------



## LABAG

Thanks Sunshine Suz-they were awesome prices. The black jeanne is especially fabulous-so classic. 
Dukeprincess-that dress is beyond gorgeous!!
Megt10-love the purple dress-and shoes-you look fantastic in everything Ive seen you wear-perfect accessories-shoes and bags every time!
Butterfly we are twins with our brushstrokes dress-i have an older brown patterned dress similiar, but definitely not the same .


----------



## yellow08

Dukeprincess said:


> I'd love to know myself, that dress is amazing!
> 
> Although I MUST own this dress.
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Kiandra-Dress/D3...rt=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion


*
Hot* dress!!!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Wore my new Slice dress in purple velvet. Good thing I took pics before leaving the bra needed to be changed prior to leaving the house. The shoes arrived today, CL Maggies in Anthracite.



The slice dress and the CL Maggies look so good together, perfect combo! When I got the slice dress it did nothing for me at all  Oh man... those Maggies.. ahh!

I'm still waiting for my emerald suede VPs, ugh. It shows that the charge is pending and still no tracking number yet. Come on, I'm in CA and Shoe In is in Las Vegas!


----------



## megt10

Justlooking4 said:


> Meg, I love the New Sliced dress on you with your Maggies. You look wonderful!!! I want that dress and those shoes!!! BTW I love your new avatar.


 
Thanks JL, I finally got around to taking pics of my new shoes and Sammie came up and just sat there on the box rubbing against the shoes. It was so cute. She is into shoes almost as much as I am, lol. I can go anywhere in the house and she stays where she is until she hears me heading for the closet and then she is right there.



LABAG said:


> Thanks Sunshine Suz-they were awesome prices. The black jeanne is especially fabulous-so classic.
> Dukeprincess-that dress is beyond gorgeous!!
> Megt10-love the purple dress-and shoes-you look fantastic in everything Ive seen you wear-perfect accessories-shoes and bags every time!
> 
> Thanks LA. I really like the dress. After seeing the pics I did end up changing the bra and undoing the tie in front some so that the dress wasn't quite so short. It isn't at all in the back and I hadn't realized that it looked that short from the front. It was an easy fix though.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> The slice dress and the CL Maggies look so good together, perfect combo! When I got the slice dress it did nothing for me at all  Oh man... those Maggies.. ahh!
> 
> I'm still waiting for my emerald suede VPs, ugh. It shows that the charge is pending and still no tracking number yet. Come on, I'm in CA and Shoe In is in Las Vegas!


 Thanks Sammi, I wasn't sure it would work for me either but it was so cheap that I had to give it a shot. I can't wait to see your new shoes.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi, I wasn't sure it would work for me either but it was so cheap that I had to give it a shot. I can't wait to see your new shoes.



Meg.. I have to ask. Do you sleep lol? I see your posts at midnight and at 6am! I bet you're up all night bidding on new goodies


----------



## Greentea

I'm in awe over the new fall collection! I want it all. Although, I don't think some of those tunics would work on me. I think it's one of her most chic and creative seasons in a LONG time! Go Diane!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Meg.. I have to ask. Do you sleep lol? I see your posts at midnight and at 6am! I bet you're up all night bidding on new goodies


 My usual is about 5 hours a night. I try and stay away from all shopping early in the morning though because I tend to not really think about purchases that early in the morning, lol.


----------



## megt10

Ok here is my Reina Square Dot Large from the Saks sale. I think I like it better belted what do you think? The shoes are Camilla Skovgaard and the bag is YSL Mala Mala.


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> Ok here is my Reina Square Dot Large from the Saks sale. I think I like it better belted what do you think? The shoes are Camilla Skovgaard and the bag is YSL Mala Mala.


 I LIKE IT WITHOUT-maybe the belt is too  wide, a thinner one may do. I love the look of the sheath dress. I love the shoes!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

megt10 said:


> Ok here is my Reina Square Dot Large from the Saks sale. I think I like it better belted what do you think? The shoes are Camilla Skovgaard and the bag is YSL Mala Mala.



meg, I love it belted - but, try a belt that's a bit thinner and simpler, KWIM?

you're rocking those dresses, lady!!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

megt10 said:


> Love them both you look great.



thanks, my dear


----------



## Butterfly_77

megt10 said:


> Wore my new Slice dress in purple velvet. Good thing I took pics before leaving the bra needed to be changed prior to leaving the house. The shoes arrived today, CL Maggies in Anthracite.



love the color, meg. 

...but it's quite revealing at the sides, isn't it


----------



## Butterfly_77

ladies, my newest addition from the fall/winter collection....(don't know the official name of this print). It has the exact same colors in the print as the diamond cube does.

what do you think??


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> ladies, my newest addition from the fall/winter collection....(don't know the official name of this print). It has the exact same colors in the print as the diamond cube does.
> 
> what do you think??



Love it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

megt10 said:


> Ok here is my Reina Square Dot Large from the Saks sale. I think I like it better belted what do you think? The shoes are Camilla Skovgaard and the bag is YSL Mala Mala.


 
love the dress (without the best), but not the shoes.  I think they overpower the look.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> love the color, meg.
> 
> ...but it's quite revealing at the sides, isn't it



Yes it is quite revealing on the sides. I lowered the waist area prior to leaving the house along with changing the bra. That left the slit at just above the knee.


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> love the dress (without the best), but not the shoes.  I think they overpower the look.



Thanks DC I was going to part it with my nude patent but they were hurting my feet. Next time.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> ladies, my newest addition from the fall/winter collection....(don't know the official name of this print). It has the exact same colors in the print as the diamond cube does.
> 
> what do you think??



Love it!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> meg, I love it belted - but, try a belt that's a bit thinner and simpler, KWIM?
> 
> you're rocking those dresses, lady!!!!



Thanks Butterfly, I will try it with a thinner belt or none at all.


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> I LIKE IT WITHOUT-maybe the belt is too  wide, a thinner one may do. I love the look of the sheath dress. I love the shoes!!!



Thanks LA. I will try a thinner belt or go without. The shoes are so much fun and really comfortable.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, my dear friends 

I'm so glad that I was being able to view this dress in person at the DVF boutique !!



sammix3 said:


> Love it!





megt10 said:


> Love it!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Ok here is my Reina Square Dot Large from the Saks sale. I think I like it better belted what do you think? The shoes are Camilla Skovgaard and the bag is YSL Mala Mala.



Very cute Meg! I think I like it belted.



Butterfly_77 said:


> ladies, my newest addition from the fall/winter collection....(don't know the official name of this print). It has the exact same colors in the print as the diamond cube does.
> 
> what do you think??



Love that print!


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> I'd love to know myself, that dress is amazing!
> 
> Although I MUST own this dress.
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Kiandra-Dress/D3...rt=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion



Oh dear lord.    That is simply GORGEOUS.  Duke, yes, you must get it. 



megt10 said:


> Wore my new Slice dress in purple velvet. Good thing I took pics before leaving the bra needed to be changed prior to leaving the house. The shoes arrived today, CL Maggies in Anthracite.




Wowza Meg!!! You look hot!!  The slice dress looks awesome on you!!  Like Sammi, it didn't do much for me either. I was really bummed!  And those Anthracite Maggies.   How do you like them?? How's the toe box? If they are like the Rolando's (not Rolando Boucle), I can't wear them.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Very cute Meg! I think I like it belted.
> 
> Thanks Beth, I like it better belted too but I think a thinner belt is the way to go. I will have to experiment. The other belt isn't actually that thick it is just I am really short waisted. I have very little room between my hips and ribcage.
> 
> Love that print!


 


dbeth said:


> Oh dear lord.  That is simply GORGEOUS. Duke, yes, you must get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wowza Meg!!! You look hot!! The slice dress looks awesome on you!! Like Sammi, it didn't do much for me either. I was really bummed! And those Anthracite Maggies.  How do you like them?? How's the toe box? If they are like the Rolando's (not Rolando Boucle), I can't wear them.


 Thanks again Beth you are so sweet. I like the Maggies a lot but they aren't as comfortable as I had hoped. I think that they will stretch out since they are suede. I got a 38.5 and that is sometimes a bit tight but the 39 would have been too big for sure, I still have a bit of heel slippage. On the upside they are very easy to walk in. I will let you know how the break in goes. They are more comfortable than the Rolandos.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thanks again Beth you are so sweet. I like the Maggies a lot but they aren't as comfortable as I had hoped. I think that they will stretch out since they are suede. I got a 38.5 and that is sometimes a bit tight but the 39 would have been too big for sure, I still have a bit of heel slippage. On the upside they are very easy to walk in. I will let you know how the break in goes. They are more comfortable than the Rolandos.



Meg - they always stretch! Even patent leather. I wish I had side to side comparison pics of my New Simples, when they were brand new and after a few wears. It's such a big difference! Then after it's broken in, my feet slide forward and it creates heel slippage, that's when the heel grips and ball of the foot cushions come in! Oh what we do for CLs and other beautiful shoes... we work with the shoes when the shoes doesn't work for our feet. 

On the other hand, the emerald VPs may be a good match for the FB wrap. I'll try to post pics tomorrow or Thursday.. the lighting isn't good, plus I'm treating them so they're darker than they really are.


----------



## phiphi

Butterfly_77 said:


> ladies, my newest addition from the fall/winter collection....(don't know the official name of this print). It has the exact same colors in the print as the diamond cube does.
> 
> what do you think??


 
GAH!!! the cube print. one day. you look fabulous butterfly! 



Greentea said:


> I'm in awe over the new fall collection! I want it all. Although, I don't think some of those tunics would work on me. I think it's one of her most chic and creative seasons in a LONG time! Go Diane!


 
greentea, i totally agree. i've been visiting her website everyday just to see if there are new additions up. it is definitely one of the best seasons in terms of prints and cuts. (though i don't think tunics would work on me either.. and the sombreros some models are wearing. LOL!)



megt10 said:


> Thanks DC I was going to part it with my nude patent but they were hurting my feet. Next time.


 
meg - the nudes would be perfect.. if you want to stretch them a bit, use a blowdryer to heat the inside of the shoe and when it's still hot, stick a roll of thick socks in there. (my cheating version of the sock trick)


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> GAH!!! the cube print. one day. you look fabulous butterfly!
> 
> 
> 
> greentea, i totally agree. i've been visiting her website everyday just to see if there are new additions up. it is definitely one of the best seasons in terms of prints and cuts. (though i don't think tunics would work on me either.. and the sombreros some models are wearing. LOL!)
> 
> 
> 
> meg - the nudes would be perfect.. if you want to stretch them a bit, use a blowdryer to heat the inside of the shoe and when it's still hot, stick a roll of thick socks in there. (my cheating version of the sock trick)


 I am going to try that, thanks for the tip.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Meg - they always stretch! Even patent leather. I wish I had side to side comparison pics of my New Simples, when they were brand new and after a few wears. It's such a big difference! Then after it's broken in, my feet slide forward and it creates heel slippage, that's when the heel grips and ball of the foot cushions come in! Oh what we do for CLs and other beautiful shoes... we work with the shoes when the shoes doesn't work for our feet.
> 
> On the other hand, the emerald VPs may be a good match for the FB wrap. I'll try to post pics tomorrow or Thursday.. the lighting isn't good, plus I'm treating them so they're darker than they really are.


 Sammi really looking forward to seeing the whole outfit!


----------



## megt10

Ok finally here is the Deblina. Back from having a snap put on to avoid a wardrobe malfunction. The shoes are new from BG YSL clearance.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love the Deblina, *meg!* I own it as well.  I wear a cardi underneath mine.

Anyone want the all blue Reara on sale?

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/newarrivals&itemId=T3G9T


----------



## DC-Cutie

additional 40% off at Last Call and free shipping: *LCAUGFS*
http://www.lastcall.com/search.jhtml?N=0&Ntt=Diane+von+Furstenberg&_requestid=13367


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Ok finally here is the Deblina. Back from having a snap put on to avoid a wardrobe malfunction. The shoes are new from BG YSL clearance.



Loving the shoes! I remember seeing those for full price, how much did you get them for?


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Ok finally here is the Deblina. Back from having a snap put on to avoid a wardrobe malfunction. The shoes are new from BG YSL clearance.





Dukeprincess said:


> I love the Deblina, *meg!* I own it as well.  I wear a cardi underneath mine.
> 
> Anyone want the all blue Reara on sale?
> 
> http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/newarrivals&itemId=T3G9T




Dress triplets! I also have the Deblina and love it! I just got mine a few weeks ago from Nordstrom when it went on sale.


Duke, sooooo tempted. I LOVE the Reara!! It's on my wish list---just don't know which color I want yet.

Meg---You got your YSL shoes!!! Love the 2 tone combo---gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Loving the shoes! I remember seeing those for full price, how much did you get them for?


 369.00 and they are so comfortable. Love them!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Dress triplets! I also have the Deblina and love it! I just got mine a few weeks ago from Nordstrom when it went on sale.
> 
> 
> Duke, sooooo tempted. I LOVE the Reara!! It's on my wish list---just don't know which color I want yet.
> 
> Meg---You got your YSL shoes!!! Love the 2 tone combo---gorgeous!


Thanks Beth. They are really nice and super comfortable. I got my Deblina from the Nordstrom sale too, thanks to Charmosa for point it out. Can't wait to see it on you.



Dukeprincess said:


> I love the Deblina, *meg!* I own it as well. I wear a cardi underneath mine.
> 
> Anyone want the all blue Reara on sale?
> 
> http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/newarrivals&itemId=T3G9T


 I don't remember ever seeing the Deblina on you. You must post pics. I thought about a cami underneath but thought that just kinda defeated the purpose of having a dress that is cool in the summer. As the weather get cooler I might do that as well though.


----------



## megt10

I wore my new Berit Top in Aniseed Large Teal yesterday I also wore my DVF leather jacket. The shoes CL.


----------



## sammix3

Meg - what a steal! Love the aniseed top!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Meg - what a steal! Love the aniseed top!


 Thanks Sammi, I love the top going to look for more of this style. The YSL were final clearance and a bit big but I added another whole in the strap and a foot cushion and now they are perfect.


----------



## sammix3

Modeling pics of fb wrap with different shoes:

First off, the altered length without shoes.


----------



## sammix3

CL emerald suede VP


----------



## sammix3

YSL pink suede palais 






Brian Atwood nude maniacs 






Stewart Weitzman nude peep toes 






Brian Atwood black maniacs


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> CL emerald suede VP


 Oh Sammi that is gorgeous! I love the shoes the color is beautiful. You look great in that dress.


----------



## sammix3

So which shoes goes best with the fb wrap?

And here is my outfit of the day :


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> So which shoes goes best with the fb wrap?
> 
> And here is my outfit of the day :


 Love this outfit too. For the FB dress I like the emerald and the nude and of course your fuzzy slippers


----------



## DC-Cutie

for the FB dress, I like either of the nude shoes.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Sammi:* I prefer the nudes or the emerald.

*meg:* Yes, I have the Deblina, I am just so lazy about posting.  :giggles:


Wow, such gorgeous DVF ladies, can't wait to see all of your new outfits!


----------



## dbeth

Sammi---wowza! The color of your new VP's are GORGEOUS!!!  I like those or the BA nude shoes the best.


----------



## megt10

I wore my new Terrazzo dress the other day that I got from Nordstrom sale I think. Shoe CL.


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^Absolutely stunning!  I LOVE that print.  May I ask how that dress runs sizing-wise?  TIA.


----------



## megt10

foxycleopatra said:


> ^^^Absolutely stunning!  I LOVE that print.  May I ask how that dress runs sizing-wise?  TIA.


 
I think it runs the same as all her wraps that I have tried. I take a size 4 in the wraps and that is what this is. Maybe it is a tad bigger than my Julians but not by much.


----------



## Tmft

Thanks for the tip about Last Call 40% off sale!  I got the Helen in Navy pinstripe for $95 !!! with shipping.  Funnily enough, in Mint, Last Call shows up as "Alcohol/Bars".  

I also just recieved my Jafar in arrow cube.  It looked like it was selling out and I wanted it so much I paid full price.

The Dina in Bottle Green is also almost sold out.  I like it, but $465 is too rich for me.  Is it just me or are dresses moving much faster than I remember?  In 2008 almost everything went to 40% (or lower).


----------



## DC-Cutie

DVF on Beyond the Rack, but the prices are ridiculous.  Considering just about every piece has been marked down at least 40% from other retailers.


----------



## its4tina

sammix3 said:


> YSL pink suede palais
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Atwood nude maniacs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stewart Weitzman nude peep toes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Atwood black maniacs


 

I love this wrap dress.  It is lovely.  I love the green and nude shoes the best.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> I wore my new Terrazzo dress the other day that I got from Nordstrom sale I think. Shoe CL.




Lurve the print on this one Meg!!!!   Looking good!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Lurve the print on this one Meg!!!!   Looking good!


 Thanks Beth. I got The sleeveless blue Kimian last week from my favorite ebay seller and I love it. I am planning on wearing it to Shul on Friday. I will post a pic then.


----------



## canadianstudies

Here are some pictures of the chiffon dress I picked up at the Buffalo Exchange in Chelsea for $16. It was ripped at the seams, so I had a tailor add some grosgrain ribbon to mask the damage and give the dress a bit of weight. I also picked up a slip with some lace straps (big enough to hide my bra straps) to go underneath. While I do like it, I don't think I'd want to go with another chiffon DVF dress - the material is just too delicate. Even with the seams fixed I am not sure how long this will last me, lol.


----------



## megt10

canadianstudies said:


> Here are some pictures of the chiffon dress I picked up at the Buffalo Exchange in Chelsea for $16. It was ripped at the seams, so I had a tailor add some grosgrain ribbon to mask the damage and give the dress a bit of weight. I also picked up a slip with some lace straps (big enough to hide my bra straps) to go underneath. While I do like it, I don't think I'd want to go with another chiffon DVF dress - the material is just too delicate. Even with the seams fixed I am not sure how long this will last me, lol.


 Well for the priced you will get your monies worth, it is beautiful and looks so good on you.


----------



## .:Sprigged:.

It looks fantastic! And I love the blossom painting too.


----------



## Sunshine Suz

canadian, that is a gorgeous dress. Very flattering on you. But you are right; if it is too high maintenance then it isn't worth it.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone know how the PANOS dress runs sizing-wise? I've read that it runs large but am not certain.  TIA!


----------



## megt10

foxycleopatra said:


> Does anyone know how the PANOS dress runs sizing-wise? I've read that it runs large but am not certain.  TIA!
> 
> cache.net-a-porter.com/images/products/115799/115799_fr_l.jpg


 No idea but it really is a pretty dress.


----------



## sammix3

Happy Friday my lovely DVF ladies! 

As more and more of the fall collection is coming out, I'm getting in more trouble! There are so many beautiful pieces that I like! My current obsession is this Clean Lee dress, it's really simple, but that's what I like!  What do you ladies think? I want both the black and purple! They would go great with anything, tights, boots, booties, the possibilities are endless!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Happy Friday my lovely DVF ladies!
> 
> As more and more of the fall collection is coming out, I'm getting in more trouble! There are so many beautiful pieces that I like! My current obsession is this Clean Lee dress, it's really simple, but that's what I like!  What do you ladies think? I want both the black and purple! They would go great with anything, tights, boots, booties, the possibilities are endless!


 I love the purple Sammi. You should get it . Hey did any of you see the new season of What Not to Wear? Stacy was wearing DVF Della dress in blue. Looked awesome on her too.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I love the purple Sammi. You should get it . Hey did any of you see the new season of What Not to Wear? Stacy was wearing DVF Della dress in blue. Looked awesome on her too.



Oh Meg you're such an enabler!!! Yeah if I get it I'm definitely getting the purple, and probably the black too. Haha. I feel like I can probably find some knock-off version of the black somewhere else, oh but the cut, the material of DVF is just TDF! 

And no I didn't see it! Must look out for it now!


----------



## sammix3

And speaking of the Della dress, it's on sale at Barneys.com for $199 size 2, 4, 6, and 10! Go go go!!

Meg.. it's calling you!!!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> And speaking of the Della dress, it's on sale at Barneys.com for $199 size 2, 4, 6, and 10! Go go go!!
> 
> Meg.. it's calling you!!!



Talk about enabling lol. Thanks Sammi got the size 2! I actually stopped the tv show to look for the dress last night as we were watching. I couldn't find it in my size didn't think of Barneys. Super excited love the color and cut of the dress. Last night I found it in the red/orange in my size but I have bought so much of that color plus I was too lazy to get up and get my cc. This morning I was going to get it but it was sold out in my size. Now I am glad that it was because I really wanted the blue.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Talk about enabling lol. Thanks Sammi got the size 2! I actually stopped the tv show to look for the dress last night as we were watching. I couldn't find it in my size didn't think of Barneys. Super excited love the color and cut of the dress. Last night I found it in the red/orange in my size but I have bought so much of that color plus I was too lazy to get up and get my cc. This morning I was going to get it but it was sold out in my size. Now I am glad that it was because I really wanted the blue.



Glad I can help you find a deal


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Glad I can help you find a deal



Actually I am glad that you helped me find it too. Gabe loved the dress and actually commented on it prior to me saying it was DVF Della. Even with as many dresses as I have he was all for me getting it. I had been looking at the dress for awhile which was the only reason that I knew it was the Della. I usually don't ever remember the names of the dresses.


----------



## canadianstudies

Here are few phone pics of my Jeanne in the large chain link pattern. I'm wearing the same slip I was wearing in the other pictures (although I discovered it's just a bit too long for this wrap dress, drat). I uncuffed the sleeves because otherwise they feel just the teensiest bit short.


----------



## Greentea

canadianstudies said:


> Here are few phone pics of my Jeanne in the large chain link pattern. I'm wearing the same slip I was wearing in the other pictures (although I discovered it's just a bit too long for this wrap dress, drat). I uncuffed the sleeves because otherwise they feel just the teensiest bit short.



Love it!


----------



## foxycleopatra

canadianstudies said:


> Here are few phone pics of my Jeanne in the large chain link pattern. I'm wearing the same slip I was wearing in the other pictures (although I discovered it's just a bit too long for this wrap dress, drat). I uncuffed the sleeves because otherwise they feel just the teensiest bit short.



Soooo chic & classic!!  I have this large chain link print in the Justin style and love it more than the smaller chain link print.  IIRC Michelle ***** donned on this dress for one of the White House end-of-year post cards a few years back (and DvF posted it on her website).


----------



## megt10

canadianstudies said:


> Here are few phone pics of my Jeanne in the large chain link pattern. I'm wearing the same slip I was wearing in the other pictures (although I discovered it's just a bit too long for this wrap dress, drat). I uncuffed the sleeves because otherwise they feel just the teensiest bit short.


 
Love it you look great.


----------



## sammix3

Looks great on you!



canadianstudies said:


> Here are few phone pics of my Jeanne in the large chain link pattern. I'm wearing the same slip I was wearing in the other pictures (although I discovered it's just a bit too long for this wrap dress, drat). I uncuffed the sleeves because otherwise they feel just the teensiest bit short.


----------



## sammix3

So I found a look alike for the Clean Lee dress that I posted in the previous page at H&M. I bought both of the colors they had available, black and blue (it's more of a purple blue). Here are the pics, what do you ladies think? I know it's not DVF, so the quality does not compare, and the seams that run through the front and back, I'd prefer them not to be there like the DVF one, but it's $29.95 lol.

However, I did order the purple one because I love the color, and so when it comes I can compare the two! I think most likely I will keep the ones from H&M and if the DVF one works out I'll keep that too. Eventually when the black DVF goes on sale or there's some kind of deal, I'll get that too. Unless the H&M ones are just super sucky compared to the DVF ones, then I might need to buy the black one now too.

Sorry for the long ramble lol.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> So I found a look alike for the Clean Lee dress that I posted in the previous page at H&M. I bought both of the colors they had available, black and blue (it's more of a purple blue). Here are the pics, what do you ladies think? I know it's not DVF, so the quality does not compare, and the seams that run through the front and back, I'd prefer them not to be there like the DVF one, but it's $29.95 lol.
> 
> However, I did order the purple one because I love the color, and so when it comes I can compare the two! I think most likely I will keep the ones from H&M and if the DVF one works out I'll keep that too. Eventually when the black DVF goes on sale or there's some kind of deal, I'll get that too. Unless the H&M ones are just super sucky compared to the DVF ones, then I might need to buy the black one now too.
> 
> Sorry for the long ramble lol.


 I like the style of the dress and as you said you will be able to compare once you get it. I am glad you got the purple DVF too. I agree with holding off on the black dress. There are so many choices when it comes to black that you will be able to find a lot of things that you like. When you see a paticular color though that you adore then get it because that isn't as easy to find.


----------



## megt10

Speaking of color that I adore. I wore my new Kimian dress to Shul tonight with my CL Antrhacite Maggies.


----------



## sammix3

perfect combination!



megt10 said:


> Speaking of color that I adore. I wore my new Kimian dress to Shul tonight with my CL Antrhacite Maggies.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Speaking of color that I adore. I wore my new Kimian dress to Shul tonight with my CL Antrhacite Maggies.



Such a pretty color with your blonde hair!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> perfect combination!


 Thanks Sammi. I love the color of this dress.


Greentea said:


> Such a pretty color with your blonde hair!


 Thanks Greentea.


----------



## its4tina

I made a trip to the DVF boutique yesterday, and the Fall collection is lovely.  A lot of the items look even better in person and when tried on for the full effect.  

I can honestly say I have found THE PENCIL SKIRT of all pencil skirts.  The Marta Panel is absolutely stunning on because it is the right fabric, weight, length, etc.  I highly recommend it.  I do not even have to alter it, and I alter almost everything!!!  Woo  Hoo

I also fell for the Tunis Dress.  The large gold snap buttons are great.  The other thing I got is a sheer polka dotted shirt that is in the new Fall ad campaigns.  However, I do not see it listed on the website to purchase.  It is paired with the new polka dotted/red skirt though.  Strange...

So for all of the DVF fans out there, they sure did give us a lot of great things for the Fall.

Have a great day!!!


----------



## sammix3

Congrats on the haul! Now its time for some pics 



its4tina said:


> I made a trip to the DVF boutique yesterday, and the Fall collection is lovely.  A lot of the items look even better in person and when tried on for the full effect.
> 
> I can honestly say I have found THE PENCIL SKIRT of all pencil skirts.  The Marta Panel is absolutely stunning on because it is the right fabric, weight, length, etc.  I highly recommend it.  I do not even have to alter it, and I alter almost everything!!!  Woo  Hoo
> 
> I also fell for the Tunis Dress.  The large gold snap buttons are great.  The other thing I got is a sheer polka dotted shirt that is in the new Fall ad campaigns.  However, I do not see it listed on the website to purchase.  It is paired with the new polka dotted/red skirt though.  Strange...
> 
> So for all of the DVF fans out there, they sure did give us a lot of great things for the Fall.
> 
> Have a great day!!!


----------



## surlygirl

wore my DVF Laura with black patent CL Biancas to a wedding last night. didn't get a chance to take any pics though. :shame:


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am back from vacation and trying to catch up on all the action since I've been away!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I am back from vacation and trying to catch up on all the action since I've been away!


 Welcome back Duke! I hope that you had a great vacation.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Welcome back Duke! I hope that you had a great vacation.


 
I did!  Went to the Cayman Islands and got some much needed rest!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Hi ladies, I was looking through the fall collection items on DvF.com and came across this outfit.....

http://www.dvf.com/Kameron-Skirt/S3...POTW&start=19&preselectsize=yes&cgid=Clothing

Does anyone know if the top/blouse is sold at DvF boutiques?  (AFAIK it isn't online).  Is there a style name for that blouse/top?  TIA.


----------



## Dukeprincess

foxycleopatra said:


> Hi ladies, I was looking through the fall collection items on DvF.com and came across this outfit.....
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Kameron-Skirt/S3...POTW&start=19&preselectsize=yes&cgid=Clothing
> 
> Does anyone know if the top/blouse is sold at DvF boutiques? (AFAIK it isn't online). Is there a style name for that blouse/top? TIA.


 
Have you tried emailing CS?  They are really helpful in identifying their pieces online.  I would email and ask Lisa.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I did!  Went to the Cayman Islands and got some much needed rest!


 Wow that sounds awesome!


----------



## megt10

its4tina said:


> I made a trip to the DVF boutique yesterday, and the Fall collection is lovely.  A lot of the items look even better in person and when tried on for the full effect.
> 
> I can honestly say I have found THE PENCIL SKIRT of all pencil skirts.  The Marta Panel is absolutely stunning on because it is the right fabric, weight, length, etc.  I highly recommend it.  I do not even have to alter it, and I alter almost everything!!!  Woo  Hoo
> 
> I also fell for the Tunis Dress.  The large gold snap buttons are great.  The other thing I got is a sheer polka dotted shirt that is in the new Fall ad campaigns.  However, I do not see it listed on the website to purchase.  It is paired with the new polka dotted/red skirt though.  Strange...
> 
> So for all of the DVF fans out there, they sure did give us a lot of great things for the Fall.
> 
> Have a great day!!!


 Yes, we would love to see pics!


----------



## megt10

Ok, I wore my Safi dress yesterday and took Dukes advice and used a more structured belt. Loved how comfortable it was to wear and the dress looked so much better with a different belt. Shoes CL Prorata nude bag YSL Mala Mala. I am really liking the dress now and can see wearing it into winter with tights and boots.


----------



## sammix3

My NAP order won't arrive until next Monday, and I took Monday and Tuesday off from work for another test. Boo!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*meg:* The Safi looks good with the leather belt.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> *meg:* The Safi looks good with the leather belt.



Thanks Duke, it is so comfy I think I will get a lot of use out of it.


----------



## LABAG

Got a purple Bairly Louche dress @Saks online on sale-looked like a nice fall/winter look


----------



## sammix3

Loving this print in Justin!

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=548862&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> Loving this print in Justin!
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=548862&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


 

Love it!!! do you have a chance to see it in person? I'm wondering what colors its actually. baby blue or with? if it's with, I'm gonna order it straight away....


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> Love it!!! do you have a chance to see it in person? I'm wondering what colors its actually. baby blue or with? if it's with, I'm gonna order it straight away....



I didn't see this print in person but I saw this print on another style online and it said black, grey and pink. I think the color combo is awesome! It says its on order so it won't be here til another 28 business days, so I'm going to wait and see if they have any promotions during this time, they usually have something


----------



## mashanyc

sammix3 said:


> I didn't see this print in person but I saw this print on another style online and it said black, grey and pink. I think the color combo is awesome! It says its on order so it won't be here til another 28 business days, so I'm going to wait and see if they have any promotions during this time, they usually have something


code: Changelives takes 20% off today off your order of $300 or more with Bloomingdales CC or 15% with any other form of payment.


----------



## sammix3

mashanyc said:


> code: Changelives takes 20% off today off your order of $300 or more with Bloomingdales CC or 15% with any other form of payment.



I just saw that in the deals and steals section! Will try it now! Thank you!!!


----------



## sammix3

The code works, I got 15% off, but it doesn't work on Milly 

However, I did pick up the Ibiza cardigan in bricks medium/pink also!

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=548867&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## sammix3

Will be shipped within 36 business days... I will be patiently waiting!


----------



## sammix3

Saks is doing spend some get some online and in stores August 25 - August 28, code is GIFTAUG

Spend $250 - $499 get 15% off
Spend $500 - $999 get 20% off
Spend $1000 or more get 25% off


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> Will be shipped within 36 business days... I will be patiently waiting!



you need to be very patient, dear sammi 

soon it's time again for the Facebook wrap of the month. any dreams yet? hope it's a nice one....


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> you need to be very patient, dear sammi
> 
> soon it's time again for the Facebook wrap of the month. any dreams yet? hope it's a nice one....



My birthday is in September so it better be a cute one, or I am going up to NYC to  DVF myself!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> you need to be very patient, dear sammi
> 
> soon it's time again for the Facebook wrap of the month. any dreams yet? hope it's a nice one....



Patience, me??? Haha!! :lolots: and yes I cant wait until the new wrap of the month! I want it to be a good one but I kinda want it to be a bad one because of my poor wallet. Lol. So did you order the Justin wrap ?



Dukeprincess said:


> My birthday is in September so it better be a cute one, or I am going up to NYC to  DVF myself!



Yay! Can't wait to see your DVF haul from the mothership! And yes it will be a good one for you!


----------



## Justlooking4

I finally took a picture of me in my Julian Twiggs.


----------



## canadianstudies

Justlooking4 said:


> I finally took a picture of me in my Julian Twiggs.


 Can we see, lol?


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> Loving this print in Justin!
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=548862&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results




   Me too Sammy!  It would go with your pink suede YSL's!!





Dukeprincess said:


> I did!  Went to the Cayman Islands and got some much needed rest!



Now, get to posting pics of you in some DVF. :greengrin:  By the way, did you ever get that black/red dress you posted about a few weeks back?? It was a little more fancy, but wow, it is so gorgeous!!!! 





megt10 said:


> Ok, I wore my Safi dress yesterday and took Dukes advice and used a more structured belt. Loved how comfortable it was to wear and the dress looked so much better with a different belt. Shoes CL Prorata nude bag YSL Mala Mala. I am really liking the dress now and can see wearing it into winter with tights and boots.



Meg, I am not a Safi lover----but wow, you really wear it well!! And I love the belt with it.  I see you have your nude CL's on!! Did you get your Nude HP yet?!


----------



## dbeth

canadianstudies said:


> Can we see, lol?



Yeah, you HAVE to post a pic now justlooking4!!!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Me too Sammy! It would go with your pink suede YSL's!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, get to posting pics of you in some DVF. :greengrin: By the way, did you ever get that black/red dress you posted about a few weeks back?? It was a little more fancy, but wow, it is so gorgeous!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meg, I am not a Safi lover----but wow, you really wear it well!! And I love the belt with it. I see you have your nude CL's on!! Did you get your Nude HP yet?!


 Funny you should ask they arrived tonight and I  them. You were so right about how comfortable they are. I am sure that I will be wearing them in the next few days and will get a pic. I also got from BG Miss Clichy Suede Platform pump in Jade. I had no idea that they were 160's but they are really easy to walk in because of the platform. They will go with several of my new DVF dresses.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Loving this print in Justin!
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=548862&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


 
I just ordered this today during the promo as well as a few other things. It isn't available for delivery yet but I will let you know what it is like when it arrives if you haven't seen it by then. I also got the blue Berit top, the Issie top, the Reara dress and the Agata dress. I know that the Berit top and the Reara dress will work since this will be my second of each of those. Same for the Julian wrap. That style seems to fit me the best. I figured hey it's on sale and extra% off at least give it a try. So we will see.


----------



## Butterfly_77

nope, I'm holding back 

have high hopes for FB september wrap. Just bough another dress of ebay. will post pics when I'm receiving it!



sammix3 said:


> Patience, me??? Haha!! :lolots: and yes I cant wait until the new wrap of the month! I want it to be a good one but I kinda want it to be a bad one because of my poor wallet. Lol. So did you order the Justin wrap ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Can't wait to see your DVF haul from the mothership! And yes it will be a good one for you!


----------



## Butterfly_77

crossing my fingers for you, dear Duke! FB of the month would be a great Bday gift for you 



Dukeprincess said:


> My birthday is in September so it better be a cute one, or I am going up to NYC to  DVF myself!


----------



## Justlooking4

canadianstudies said:


> Can we see, lol?



Oops. I forgot to post my picture. I will post it now.


----------



## Justlooking4

I finally took a picture of me in my Julian Twiggs.


----------



## shoeluver2

Justlooking4 said:


> I finally took a picture of me in my Julian Twiggs.



You look so beautiful in your DVF dress. I love that print.


----------



## Justlooking4

shoeluver2 said:


> You look so beautiful in your DVF dress. I love that print.



Thank you. I love it too


----------



## LABAG

Justlooking4 said:


> I finally took a picture of me in my Julian Twiggs.


 Ditto, you look beautiful in that dress! I have that one as well, hope I look as nice, but its my birthday, and may wear it for dinner with hubby tonight.


----------



## megt10

Justlooking4 said:


> I finally took a picture of me in my Julian Twiggs.


 Gorgeous, love the dress on you!


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Ditto, you look beautiful in that dress! I have that one as well, hope I look as nice, but its my birthday, and may wear it for dinner with hubby tonight.


 Happy Birthday LABAG! I hope that you have a great one.resents


----------



## Justlooking4

LABAG said:


> Ditto, you look beautiful in that dress! I have that one as well, hope I look as nice, but its my birthday, and may wear it for dinner with hubby tonight.



Thank you. You are so sweet. Happy Birthday!!! You should wear it for your birthday tonight. I bet it looks beautiful on you!!!


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> Gorgeous, love the dress on you!



Thank you Meg for the kind words. I wish I had your beautiful DVF collection!!!


----------



## LABAG

Thanks Megt 10-the years keep adding up-Ill be 56 and feel wonderful! Life is good and Im so thankful for that.
ps, luv to see your pics(im picture illiterate) and love your sense of style !!!


----------



## LABAG

Justlooking4 said:


> Thank you. You are so sweet. Happy Birthday!!! You should wear it for your birthday tonight. I bet it looks beautiful on you!!!


 Thanks Justlooking too!! My fantastic hubby thinks Im beautiful no matter what -so what more can I ask for-except to wear more DVF for him-LOL


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Thanks Megt 10-the years keep adding up-Ill be 56 and feel wonderful! Life is good and Im so thankful for that.
> ps, luv to see your pics(im picture illiterate) and love your sense of style !!!


 Oh thank you LA that is very sweet of you. I know about the years adding up. I will be 50 in February. It is all about how you feel. I had a really funny experience 2 days ago. I went to pick up a pizza at my local place and the waitress wanted to know how I stayed in such good shape. I told her I did a lot of walking and tried to eat a healthy diet. She then said well you look great and when I get OLD I want to look like you, lol.


----------



## Justlooking4

LABAG said:


> Thanks Justlooking too!! My fantastic hubby thinks Im beautiful no matter what -so what more can I ask for-except to wear more DVF for him-LOL



LABAG you are so lucky to have such a wonderful husband!!! I hope you have a wonderful birthday!!!


----------



## LABAG

Megt 10 great story-its funny that I work at a place with 5 woman, including me and 150 men-Im now called Ms. (-its used in the south)- and you look good for your age-haha. I guess its meant for a compliment-but strange shoice of words.
Same with your pizza girl.
Heck, I try to stay in shape-always getting off track, and getting back-but blamed alot on menapause-now thats over-trying to get back on track-with all the beautiful clothes-and I do love them all, it keeps me trying-


----------



## LABAG

Justlooking4 said:


> LABAG you are so lucky to have such a wonderful husband!!! I hope you have a wonderful birthday!!!


 Thanks , I will be shopping.........
I see your in New york-becareful of the hurricane-im in the south, and they are nothing to take lightly-stay prepared.


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Megt 10 great story-its funny that I work at a place with 5 woman, including me and 150 men-Im now called Ms. (-its used in the south)- and you look good for your age-haha. I guess its meant for a compliment-but strange shoice of words.
> Same with your pizza girl.
> Heck, I try to stay in shape-always getting off track, and getting back-but blamed alot on menapause-now thats over-trying to get back on track-with all the beautiful clothes-and I do love them all, it keeps me trying-


 Yeah it was pretty funny. I knew what she meant. When I was her age the thought of being almost 50 wasn't even something I could fathom. Now it is right around the corner. Don't know when that happenedbut like you said life is good. I haven't hit menopause yet just perimenopause. So far I haven't found it too difficult to stay in shape and having a closet full of clothes that I want to be able to wear keeps me motivated.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Justlooking4 said:


> I finally took a picture of me in my Julian Twiggs.



you're looking very good. Now I'm sad that I did not buy this print in this years interpretation. I have the old twigs print but I love love love this new one. Thanks for posting and enjoy!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Justlooking4 said:


> I finally took a picture of me in my Julian Twiggs.



Oh wow, I don't know which one is more stunning, you or you in the dress?


----------



## Justlooking4

LABAG said:


> Thanks , I will be shopping.........
> I see your in New york-becareful of the hurricane-im in the south, and they are nothing to take lightly-stay prepared.



Thank you LABAG. Yes, we are worried about the hurricane.


----------



## Justlooking4

Butterfly_77 said:


> you're looking very good. Now I'm sad that I did not buy this print in this years interpretation. I have the old twigs print but I love love love this new one. Thanks for posting and enjoy!



Thank you Butterfly. That means a lot coming from you. I love all of your DVF wraps. I bet this new Twiggs would look perfect on you.


----------



## Justlooking4

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh wow, I don't know which one is more stunning, you or you in the dress?



Duke you are so sweet. Thank you. You look wonderful in all of your DVF dresses.


----------



## sammix3

dbeth said:


> Me too Sammy!  It would go with your pink suede YSL's!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, get to posting pics of you in some DVF. :greengrin:  By the way, did you ever get that black/red dress you posted about a few weeks back?? It was a little more fancy, but wow, it is so gorgeous!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meg, I am not a Safi lover----but wow, you really wear it well!! And I love the belt with it.  I see you have your nude CL's on!! Did you get your Nude HP yet?!



Oh yes that would be a nice combination!



megt10 said:


> I just ordered this today during the promo as well as a few other things. It isn't available for delivery yet but I will let you know what it is like when it arrives if you haven't seen it by then. I also got the blue Berit top, the Issie top, the Reara dress and the Agata dress. I know that the Berit top and the Reara dress will work since this will be my second of each of those. Same for the Julian wrap. That style seems to fit me the best. I figured hey it's on sale and extra% off at least give it a try. So we will see.



I wonder who will get it first, me or you lol. And we'll be twins! 



Butterfly_77 said:


> nope, I'm holding back
> 
> have high hopes for FB september wrap. Just bough another dress of ebay. will post pics when I'm receiving it!



Can't wait to see it!



Justlooking4 said:


> I finally took a picture of me in my Julian Twiggs.



Love the dress, hotness!



LABAG said:


> Ditto, you look beautiful in that dress! I have that one as well, hope I look as nice, but its my birthday, and may wear it for dinner with hubby tonight.



Happy birthday! Please post pics!


----------



## phiphi

Justlooking4 said:


> I finally took a picture of me in my Julian Twiggs.



you look beautiful!!



LABAG said:


> Ditto, you look beautiful in that dress! I have that one as well, hope I look as nice, but its my birthday, and may wear it for dinner with hubby tonight.



happy birthday LA!! hope you have a wonderful night with your hubby! i hope you will also post pictures of your outfit!!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Oh thank you LA that is very sweet of you. I know about the years adding up. I will be 50 in February. It is all about how you feel. I had a really funny experience 2 days ago. I went to pick up a pizza at my local place and the waitress wanted to know how I stayed in such good shape. I told her I did a lot of walking and tried to eat a healthy diet. She then said well you look great and when I get OLD I want to look like you, lol.




   Totally funny Meg, but also a compliment!!!


----------



## Justlooking4

phiphi said:


> you look beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday LA!! hope you have a wonderful night with your hubby! i hope you will also post pictures of your outfit!!



Thank you Phiphi.


----------



## Justlooking4

sammix3 said:


> Oh yes that would be a nice combination!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder who will get it first, me or you lol. And we'll be twins!
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the dress, hotness!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday! Please post pics!




Thank you Sammix.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Totally funny Meg, but also a compliment!!!


 Yeah I know it was. I thought that it was funny too. I remember being her age and seeing this gorgeous woman wearing a t-shirt that said "this is what 50 looks like" and I thought the same thing. Actually my age doesn't bother me because I don't think of things like that. I just try and keep it in mind when choosing what to wear and hopefully mostly succeed.


----------



## canadianstudies

Justlooking4 said:


> I finally took a picture of me in my Julian Twiggs.


 
lovely!! Is that a Marc Jacobs wallet?


----------



## Justlooking4

canadianstudies said:


> lovely!! Is that a Marc Jacobs wallet?



Thank you. Yes, it is a MJ wallet.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Great deal on a Pre-Fall 2011 Ibiza cardigan!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...t=US_CSA_WC_Sweaters&var=&hash=item68c7fbb2cb


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Great deal on a Pre-Fall 2011 Ibiza cardigan!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...t=US_CSA_WC_Sweaters&var=&hash=item68c7fbb2cb


 
I missed the boat on this one. I think that I would need a small. Did you get one?


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> I missed the boat on this one. I think that I would need a small. Did you get one?



I didn't, I am allergic to wool.  I can only do the cotton Ibizas.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I didn't, I am allergic to wool. I can only do the cotton Ibizas.


 Wow that is too bad especially living in the NE.


----------



## sammix3

Picked up my package at work, won't be home for a few hours. Be back later!


----------



## sammix3

Not what I thought it would be... It's going back


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Not what I thought it would be... It's going back



I like the color, I am just not blown away.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I like the color, I am just not blown away.



I don't think this style/cut is meant for me. I do agree, I'm not in love. There will be more DVF for me.. hehe.


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> I don't think this style/cut is meant for me. I do agree, I'm not in love. There will be more DVF for me.. hehe.



sorry the dress didn't work out sammi! the colour is great but the cut.. not so much. i've seen way prettier dresses on you!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone know where I might still be able to find the GYLS shirt-dress (in ROYAL BLUE or red)?....other than ebay that is.

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod123340006&parentId=cat12110765


----------



## LABAG

Got the purple Bairly Louche dress-love the style and color-great for the fall. it comes with a tonal belt, but was not sent-so they gave me 25 dollars discount,as it is no longer available.
I think it will look nice with a skinny belt-black or brown? Any other ideas ladies? I will make it work at 88.00 for a DVF!!.
Sammy love the color of dress, it looked fine-but your the one who has to LOVE IT!


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> Got the purple Bairly Louche dress-love the style and color-great for the fall. it comes with a tonal belt, but was not sent-so they gave me 25 dollars discount,as it is no longer available.
> I think it will look nice with a skinny belt-black or brown? Any other ideas ladies? I will make it work at 88.00 for a DVF!!.
> Sammy love the color of dress, it looked fine-but your the one who has to LOVE IT!



Use a thick brown belt.  That will be cute with that dress.


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess said:


> Use a thick brown belt. That will be cute with that dress.


 Thanks Dukeprincess! I will git it a try.I really like the dress


----------



## DC-Cutie

How about a leopard print or bright contrasting color, for a little fun. That's a lovely dress.


----------



## LABAG

DC-Cutie said:


> How about a leopard print or bright contrasting color, for a little fun. That's a lovely dress.


 Funny I was thinking that-or at least leopard sandals I got last year with brown belt


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> Funny I was thinking that-or at least leopard sandals I got last year with brown belt


 
And when you wear it, snap a pic.


----------



## sammix3

Look what DVF posted on FB:

The countdown is on! Today is last day to get our exclusive August FB dress! Keep an eye out for September&#8217;s print coming soon... it&#8217;s a star-studded affair.

Sounds like the September wrap of the month will be star printed! Can't wait to see!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

cannot wait to see it. Hope it's gonna be a good one 





sammix3 said:


> Look what DVF posted on FB:
> 
> The countdown is on! Today is last day to get our exclusive August FB dress! Keep an eye out for Septembers print coming soon... its a star-studded affair.
> 
> Sounds like the September wrap of the month will be star printed! Can't wait to see!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Look what DVF posted on FB:
> 
> The countdown is on! Today is last day to get our exclusive August FB dress! Keep an eye out for Septembers print coming soon... its a star-studded affair.
> 
> Sounds like the September wrap of the month will be star printed! Can't wait to see!!



Oh no, I hope they don't bring back the blue and white star print they did years ago.  I didn't like that one.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...8604?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item1c1e66cfac


----------



## phiphi

^^ eep, i hope that's not the revived star either.


----------



## sammix3

Hurry up and show us the new wrap already!!! Lol


----------



## Dukeprincess

I finally wore my Alessandra for the first time today!  Paired it with a boyfriend blazer from Asos for work. (sorry for the grainy BB pic)


----------



## surlygirl

you look gorgeous as usual, *duke*! this outfit may be one of my favs ...  love the beautiful dress with the blazer. great mix!


----------



## canadianstudies

New print is up on facebook! It's very feminine and pretty, but I don't know that it would suit me...


----------



## Butterfly_77

canadianstudies said:


> New print is up on facebook! It's very feminine and pretty, but I don't know that it would suit me...



hmmmm.....  

don't know, whether I love or hate it 

I'm probably gonna wait a couple of days to see if I can get better pix...


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I finally wore my Alessandra for the first time today!  Paired it with a boyfriend blazer from Asos for work. (sorry for the grainy BB pic)


 
You do look GORGEOUS! You know I love the dress and it looks fabulous on you! Glad you brought it out.


----------



## MaitaiCat

Hey everyone, I'm obviously new. I had no idea that there was a forum dedicated to my obsession.


----------



## canadianstudies

Dukeprincess said:


> I finally wore my Alessandra for the first time today! Paired it with a boyfriend blazer from Asos for work. (sorry for the grainy BB pic)


 
This is such a chic look!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *surly, meg and canadianstudies!* 

I am debating whether or not I love the September FB wrap of the month?


----------



## canadianstudies

Dukeprincess said:


> I am debating whether or not I love the September FB wrap of the month?


 
I'm pretty tall - 5'8" - and am worried that the small print would look ridiculous on me.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Sorry, not at all of a fan of the Sept. wrap of the month.  I wish she would re-release or rehash some of her most coveted prints from earlier years.


----------



## sammix3

Ok when I first saw it, I liked the color scheme, I'm a sucker for pink. But I wasn't 100% sure about the print. Now I'm looking at it again, I gotta admit, I'm a believer! I think the dress is navy by comparing it to her shoes, even though I would preferred black. I think I'm going to order it when I get home. Oh and I think these would totally match my pink YSLs lol.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Ok when I first saw it, I liked the color scheme, I'm a sucker for pink. But I wasn't 100% sure about the print. Now I'm looking at it again, I gotta admit, I'm a believer! I think the dress is navy by comparing it to her shoes, even though I would preferred black. I think I'm going to order it when I get home. Oh and I think these would totally match my pink YSLs lol.


 I like it too Sammi. I am thinking of ordering it as well. I just got a pair of NS Patent in a light pink that I think would look really nice with the dress.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I like it too Sammi. I am thinking of ordering it as well. I just got a pair of NS Patent in a light pink that I think would look really nice with the dress.



Just ordered it. By the way, if anyone is planning to make a purchase, use "DVFWELCOME" as your promo code and receive 15% off! I should get it by the end of next week 

*Meg - *I need to see your NS!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke, you're looking gorgeous!! I love this dress on you and the combination with the boyfriend blazer is perfect!!



Dukeprincess said:


> I finally wore my Alessandra for the first time today!  Paired it with a boyfriend blazer from Asos for work. (sorry for the grainy BB pic)


----------



## Butterfly_77

cool, sammi! Cannot wait to see it on you and to be able to see detailed pix and get one-to-one feedback from you!!!

I'm waiting until you're convincing me that I need to have it 




sammix3 said:


> Just ordered it. By the way, if anyone is planning to make a purchase, use "DVFWELCOME" as your promo code and receive 15% off! I should get it by the end of next week
> 
> *Meg - *I need to see your NS!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

foxycleopatra said:


> Sorry, not at all of a fan of the Sept. wrap of the month.  *I wish she would re-release or rehash some of her most coveted prints from earlier years*.



yep, that would be cool. Perhaps in a never printed color combination ??!!??


----------



## sammix3

No problem Butterfly! I just did ground shipping, so I'm guessing it'll probably get here next Friday or the following Monday at the latest. Can't wait!



Butterfly_77 said:


> cool, sammi! Cannot wait to see it on you and to be able to see detailed pix and get one-to-one feedback from you!!!
> 
> I'm waiting until you're convincing me that I need to have it


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Just ordered it. By the way, if anyone is planning to make a purchase, use "DVFWELCOME" as your promo code and receive 15% off! I should get it by the end of next week
> 
> *Meg - *I need to see your NS!!!


 
Thanks Sammi I will use the code I haven't ordered it yet but probably will. I found the NS on ebay. They were really a great price so I couldn't resist, lol.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi I will use the code I haven't ordered it yet but probably will. I found the NS on ebay. They were really a great price so I couldn't resist, lol.



Oh I know you will


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Oh I know you will


 LOL, you know me too well


----------



## Justlooking4

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you *surly, meg and canadianstudies!*
> 
> I am debating whether or not I love the September FB wrap of the month?



I don't like the Sept FB. I hope next month is better.


----------



## Justlooking4

Dukeprincess said:


> I finally wore my Alessandra for the first time today!  Paired it with a boyfriend blazer from Asos for work. (sorry for the grainy BB pic)



Duke I love the Alessandra on you. You look beautiful!!!


----------



## Greentea

Duke - Love the look! That's how I'd wear mine if I had it. Chic!


----------



## Dukeprincess

canadianstudies said:


> I'm pretty tall - 5'8" - and am worried that the small print would look ridiculous on me.



I am 5'8 too and I find I can pull off pretty bold prints.



Butterfly_77 said:


> Duke, you're looking gorgeous!! I love this dress on you and the combination with the boyfriend blazer is perfect!!



Aww, thank you! 



Justlooking4 said:


> Duke I love the Alessandra on you. You look beautiful!!!



  Thanks!



Greentea said:


> Duke - Love the look! That's how I'd wear mine if I had it. Chic!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Justlooking4 said:


> I don't like the Sept FB. I hope next month is better.



I bought the first one from July and was hoping for another cool one in August. August was not what I wanted and I hoped for September which was not what I wanted & hoped for either 

I have high hopes for the October one!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Duke*, woman, you look amazing!!!   How do people practice law at your firm with you being such a distraction, haha?! 

I haven't posted in here in forever (was away from the forum for a while too), but I have a few new things!  Got the Fleurette dress in this amazing seafoam colors some months back and just picked up the navy lace Zarita dress (so in love)!!


----------



## canadianstudies

Does anyone here have the Turtle dress? I think it's super pretty, but am afraid it would cling to every lump and bump...


----------



## Dukeprincess

fieryfashionist said:


> *Duke*, woman, you look amazing!!!   How do people practice law at your firm with you being such a distraction, haha?!
> 
> I haven't posted in here in forever (was away from the forum for a while too), but I have a few new things!  Got the Fleurette dress in this amazing seafoam colors some months back and just picked up the navy lace Zarita dress (so in love)!!



*M!  *I missed you!    Can't wait to see pictures of all of your goodies!



canadianstudies said:


> Does anyone here have the Turtle dress? I think it's super pretty, but am afraid it would cling to every lump and bump...



I do, I admit, it is a bit clingy but not too bad.  It is cotton, so the material is thinner than the wraps.  But it is a solid dress and cheap (by DVF standards!)


----------



## megt10

Went to Shul last night and wore my Dela dress in Large Ferns that I got from ebay paired it with my CL NS pink pantent shoes.


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> Went to Shul last night and wore my Dela dress in Large Ferns that I got from ebay paired it with my CL NS pink pantent shoes.



Meg you look beautiful!!! I love the Della on you and your CL's are too die for!!! I want the Della dress.


----------



## megt10

Justlooking4 said:


> Meg you look beautiful!!! I love the Della on you and your CL's are too die for!!! I want the Della dress.


 Thanks so much. This dress is really comfortable. I got the blue Della from this season and it is really cute but the material isn't silk it is nylon and poly. I still like it and got it on clearance so I am keeping it but this one from 2010 season is more comfortable.


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much. This dress is really comfortable. I got the blue Della from this season and it is really cute but the material isn't silk it is nylon and poly. I still like it and got it on clearance so I am keeping it but this one from 2010 season is more comfortable.



Meg, I want the Della in Blue. I did try it on at Nordstroms and I love it. I just need to find my size. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## megt10

Justlooking4 said:


> Meg, I want the Della in Blue. I did try it on at Saks and I love it. I just need to find my size. Thanks for your advice.


 I got the blue one from Barneys. I don't know if they have it anymore though.


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> I got the blue one from Barneys. I don't know if they have it anymore though.



Meg, thank you for letting me know. I will look at Barneys.com right now. I hope you will model a pic of your blue Della wrap some day.


----------



## megt10

Justlooking4 said:


> Meg, thank you for letting me know. I will look at Barneys.com right now. I hope you will model a pic of your blue Della wrap some day.


 I will try to this weekend. I got a few other things in the mail from the Bloomingdales sale. What size are you looking for in the Della? I will keep my eye out for it.


----------



## sammix3

I was at Saks and saw the Justin dress that I ordered last week from bloomies. Here are some pics for reference - I think you were asking about it butterfly?


----------



## Butterfly_77

Hi sammi 

thanks for remembering my question 

I think, this one is not for me either - I'm not a "grey" girl at all and there is quite a lot of grey in, isn't it?

I got another dress yesterday (bought at ebay) but did not yet had time for taking pictures.....





sammix3 said:


> I was at Saks and saw the Justin dress that I ordered last week from bloomies. Here are some pics for reference - I think you were asking about it butterfly?


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I was at Saks and saw the Justin dress that I ordered last week from bloomies. Here are some pics for reference - I think you were asking about it butterfly?


 I love this dress. I can't wait until mine arrives. I got the rest of my Bloomingdales order yesterday and everything is a keeper. Pic this week hopefully. Thanks for posting these pics Sammi.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> Hi sammi
> 
> thanks for remembering my question
> 
> I think, this one is not for me either - I'm not a "grey" girl at all and there is quite a lot of grey in, isn't it?
> 
> I got another dress yesterday (bought at ebay) but did not yet had time for taking pictures.....



It looks more like a blue grey. Yeah I'm not too much of a grey personal also but I do like this!

Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I love this dress. I can't wait until mine arrives. I got the rest of my Bloomingdales order yesterday and everything is a keeper. Pic this week hopefully. Thanks for posting these pics Sammi.



You're welcome. I wasn't sure when I saw the dress but when I tried it on I really liked it! Since its already at Saks, I don't think it'll be much longer til bloomies get their shipment. So when are you going to show us what you got?


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> You're welcome. I wasn't sure when I saw the dress but when I tried it on I really liked it! Since its already at Saks, I don't think it'll be much longer til bloomies get their shipment. So when are you going to show us what you got?


 Hopefully sometime this weekend. I am hoping that the dress arrives soon. I don't have a shipment conformation yet.


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> I finally wore my Alessandra for the first time today!  Paired it with a boyfriend blazer from Asos for work. (sorry for the grainy BB pic)



Fabulous Duke! You know I LOVE the Allessandra dress!!!!! 




megt10 said:


> Went to Shul last night and wore my Dela dress in Large Ferns that I got from ebay paired it with my CL NS pink pantent shoes.



Meg---I almost bought this dress a few months ago on Ebay. How does it fit/run?? I have to be careful with boat neck type necklines since my shoulders are wide---makes them look even wider.  You look fab!





sammix3 said:


> I was at Saks and saw the Justin dress that I ordered last week from bloomies. Here are some pics for reference - I think you were asking about it butterfly?



You look so cute Sammi! Loving this print---especially the pink.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Hopefully sometime this weekend. I am hoping that the dress arrives soon. I don't have a shipment conformation yet.



I haven't received shipping confirmation yet as well, Bloomies says it'll ship within 21 business days. 



dbeth said:


> Fabulous Duke! You know I LOVE the Allessandra dress!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meg---I almost bought this dress a few months ago on Ebay. How does it fit/run?? I have to be careful with boat neck type necklines since my shoulders are wide---makes them look even wider.  You look fab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look so cute Sammi! Loving this print---especially the pink.



Thanks Beth!


----------



## sammix3

DVF just confirmed the wrap of the month is navy with the pink stars. I was hoping for black, but navy would be just as beautiful!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Fabulous Duke! You know I LOVE the Allessandra dress!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meg---I almost bought this dress a few months ago on Ebay. How does it fit/run?? I have to be careful with boat neck type necklines since my shoulders are wide---makes them look even wider. You look fab!
> 
> 
> It runs tts. I have really broad shoulders too but it doesn't seem to make them look abnormally large. The 2011 blue one that I got is a little tighter in the ribcage because the material isn't silk jersey. My ribcage and shoulders are my biggest parts. I still took the same size in this but it isn't as comfortable, unfortunately the next size up would be too big.


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> I will try to this weekend. I got a few other things in the mail from the Bloomingdales sale. What size are you looking for in the Della? I will keep my eye out for it.



Meg, you are so sweet. I'm so happy because I just found the Blue Della on ebay from a wonderful, honest ebay seller that I have bought from before. I will post a pic when I get it.


----------



## megt10

Justlooking4 said:


> Meg, you are so sweet. I'm so happy because I just found the Blue Della on ebay from a wonderful, honest ebay seller that I have bought from before. I will post a pic when I get it.


 Awesome, I am glad that you found it. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> Awesome, I am glad that you found it. I can't wait to see it.



Thank you Meg. I can't wait to see you in your Della and your other new DVF purchases!!!


----------



## megt10

Justlooking4 said:


> Thank you Meg. I can't wait to see you in your Della and your other new DVF purchases!!!


 
Will try for tomorrow. Today just can't get it together to start trying things on.


----------



## neko-chan

Any thoughts on this dress?

http://www.dvf.com/Tunisa-Dress/D3315001U11,default,pd.html?dwvar_D3315001U11_color=CHKNT&start=6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=sale-dresses#

Does it bother anyone else the bottom pattern doesn't line up? I find that SO ODD!


----------



## sammix3

neko-chan said:


> Any thoughts on this dress?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Tunisa-Dress/D33...&start=6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=sale-dresses#
> 
> Does it bother anyone else the bottom pattern doesn't line up? I find that SO ODD!



Interesting! Didn't notice until you point that out


----------



## mjcarney

neko-chan said:


> Any thoughts on this dress?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Tunisa-Dress/D3315001U11,default,pd.html?dwvar_D3315001U11_color=CHKNT&start=6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=sale-dresses#
> 
> Does it bother anyone else the bottom pattern doesn't line up? I find that SO ODD!


I just ordered the tunisa chain print this morning! I noticed the bottom alignment, but it didn't bother me.


----------



## cbtg818

How have I never seen this thread?!

A DVF wrap dress was the first designer anything i ever owned


----------



## megt10

mjcarney said:


> I just ordered the tunisa chain print this morning! I noticed the bottom alignment, but it didn't bother me.


 
I like the dress and wouldn't have noticed if you hadn't pointed it out. When you get your dress see if yours is the same and then if it bothers you. Don't forget to post pics


----------



## megt10

Ok I did it I took pics of the Della in Cadet Blue. The shoes are BA and I love them. I just wish the pitch wasn't so steep. I find them difficult to walk in but I am going to keep practicing.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Ok I did it I took pics of the Della in Cadet Blue. The shoes are BA and I love them. I just wish the pitch wasn't so steep. I find them difficult to walk in but I am going to keep practicing.



The blue is a great blue! And the BAs go perfectly with the dress. Nicely done Meg!


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> Ok I did it I took pics of the Della in Cadet Blue. The shoes are BA and I love them. I just wish the pitch wasn't so steep. I find them difficult to walk in but I am going to keep practicing.



OMG Meg, I love the Blue Della on you!!! You look wonderful. And I love your BA shoes!!! I promise I will post modeling pics when I get my Blue Della.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> The blue is a great blue! And the BAs go perfectly with the dress. Nicely done Meg!


 
Thanks Sammi. I love the shoes but I need more practice with them. 



Justlooking4 said:


> OMG Meg, I love the Blue Della on you!!! You look wonderful. And I love your BA shoes!!! I promise I will post modeling pics when I get my Blue Della.


 Thanks Justlooking, I can't wait to see the dress on you. It really is a nice dress that can be worn casually or dressed up.


----------



## bobolo

Hi Guys hope you can help me 
I just got a call from my dry cleaners and they donot want to clean my Justin in Paper Cheetah
They told me the colours are not stabile and it may blead . Now I have  used dryel and i have had no problem . Has anyone had a similar problem ??


----------



## Dukeprincess

bobolo said:


> Hi Guys hope you can help me
> I just got a call from my dry cleaners and they donot want to clean my Justin in Paper Cheetah
> They told me the colours are not stabile and it may blead . Now I have  used dryel and i have had no problem . Has anyone had a similar problem ??



For the Paper Cheetah print?  That is absurd.  I have the Revelry in Paper Cheetah and have had it cleaned with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## bobolo

Dukeprincess said:


> For the Paper Cheetah print? That is absurd. I have the Revelry in Paper Cheetah and have had it cleaned with no issues whatsoever.


 

Thanks for you input 

I did buy my dress off ebay 
But I did look over the tags etc very carefully and it is real and not a fake . 
I have used dryel several times with no problem  So when they called me I was a bit freaked out .


----------



## dbeth

You guys won't believe it!!! I FINALLY have modeling pics!  And it's of a dress I am keeping.

Went out to dinner with DH this past Sat. night.

DVF Arely Hearts wrap dress----I love this dress! So much better on and in person.
Paired with my CL Yokamia gold laminato heels and MJ Elise bag.


----------



## bobolo

dbeth said:


> You guys won't believe it!!! I FINALLY have modeling pics!  And it's of a dress I am keeping.
> 
> Went out to dinner with DH this past Sat. night.
> 
> DVF Arely Hearts wrap dress----I love this dress! So much better on and in person.
> Paired with my CL Yokamia gold laminato heels and MJ Elise bag.



You look great


----------



## DC-Cutie

*dbeth* - you look AMAZING... you have such a nice figure, you make that dress come alive!


----------



## dbeth

bobolo said:


> You look great





DC-Cutie said:


> *dbeth* - you look AMAZING... you have such a nice figure, you make that dress come alive!




Thanks bobolo and DC!!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Ok I did it I took pics of the Della in Cadet Blue. The shoes are BA and I love them. I just wish the pitch wasn't so steep. I find them difficult to walk in but I am going to keep practicing.



You look fabulous in blue Meg! It's definitly one of your colors. Those shoes........wow!  Beautiful combo.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> You guys won't believe it!!! I FINALLY have modeling pics!  And it's of a dress I am keeping.
> 
> Went out to dinner with DH this past Sat. night.
> 
> DVF Arely Hearts wrap dress----I love this dress! So much better on and in person.
> Paired with my CL Yokamia gold laminato heels and MJ Elise bag.


 Wow Beth you look amazing! I love the whole outfit.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> You look fabulous in blue Meg! It's definitly one of your colors. Those shoes........wow!  Beautiful combo.


 Thanks Beth, I love the shoes that is why I kept them even though I am having a hard time walking in them . More practice!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Wow Beth you look amazing! I love the whole outfit.



Thanks Meg! This is probably one of my favorite dresses.




megt10 said:


> Thanks Beth, I love the shoes that is why I kept them even though I am having a hard time walking in them . More practice!



 That's how I feel about my MBB (even though I still havn't had them vibrammed) & Banana's.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*beth and meg- *you both look great!!!

Here is my latest DVF, got at the Cabazon Premium Outlets over Labor Day weekend 

*Flor dress in Leopard Sky*


----------



## sammix3

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *beth and meg- *you both look great!!!
> 
> Here is my latest DVF, got at the Cabazon Premium Outlets over Labor Day weekend
> 
> *Flor dress in Leopard Sky*



Dezy - its been a while since you've been at the dvf thread! Missed you over here. And you look gorgeous as always


----------



## sammix3

So I know my September wrap of the month isn't here yet.. but I'm already.thinking about how to wear it! Since the dress is navy with pink stars, what color shoes and coat(during winter) do you think I should wear with it?

I know my pink YSLs may work, and nude? But as far as coats, would black or nude/beige be ok?


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *beth and meg- *you both look great!!!
> 
> Here is my latest DVF, got at the Cabazon Premium Outlets over Labor Day weekend
> 
> *Flor dress in Leopard Sky*


 Dezy thank you and you look radiant! I love the dress on you. You were brave to go to Cabazon over the weekend.


----------



## megt10

Today was another hot one and so I am wearing my new Reara in Chili. I love this style of dress especially when it is really hot. The shoes are CL.


----------



## BellaShoes

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *beth and meg- *you both look great!!!
> 
> Here is my latest DVF, got at the Cabazon Premium Outlets over Labor Day weekend
> 
> *Flor dress in Leopard Sky*



Dezzzzzzzzzzzy!!! You are beautiful


----------



## canadianstudies

megt10 said:


> Today was another hot one and so I am wearing my new Reara in Chili. I love this style of dress especially when it is really hot. The shoes are CL.


 
Beautiful! That colour looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## megt10

canadianstudies said:


> Beautiful! That colour looks gorgeous on you.


 Thank you Canadianstudies.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

sammix3 said:


> Dezy - its been a while since you've been at the dvf thread! Missed you over here. And you look gorgeous as always


 
awww thank you sammi! I have been hiding and trying to behave myself . As for yuor shoe and coat dilemma, I think nude shoes and coat will be fabulous, even black will work! 



megt10 said:


> Dezy thank you and you look radiant! I love the dress on you. You were brave to go to Cabazon over the weekend.


 
thank you Meg!! hahaha we got there Friday morning before they opened and were out of there by 1pm, so it was perfect! 



megt10 said:


> Today was another hot one and so I am wearing my new Reara in Chili. I love this style of dress especially when it is really hot. The shoes are CL.


 
the Chili color looks great on you!!!



BellaShoes said:


> Dezzzzzzzzzzzy!!! You are beautiful


 
bbbbeeeellllaaaa thank you my dear!!!!


----------



## phiphi

looking great *dezy & meg*!


----------



## bobolo

ISIS Dress 

Just wondering if any of you lovely ladies have this dress ? 
How does it fit ? I am thining of getting a small I am a size 6 in the Trapp dress and most wraps . What do you think 
Thanks


----------



## Dukeprincess

Looking good, *dezy and meg.*

Can you link us to a picture of the Isis *bobolo?*


----------



## bobolo

Dukeprincess said:


> Looking good, *dezy and meg.*
> 
> Can you link us to a picture of the Isis *bobolo?*


 
Here you go Thanks
http://www.iheartthat.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/08_2/dvf_isis_dress.JPG


----------



## Dukeprincess

I've never seen that dress before, but it is cute.  I'd get whatever size you are in the Trapp.


----------



## bobolo

Dukeprincess said:


> I've never seen that dress before, but it is cute. I'd get whatever size you are in the Trapp.


 
thanks


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> looking great *dezy & meg*!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> Looking good, *dezy and meg.*
> 
> Can you link us to a picture of the Isis *bobolo?*


 
Thanks you so much Duke and Phiphi! I totally love this dress it is my second in this style. I still need to take it to the dry cleaners and have a "snappy" put on. I have a couple of Issie blouses that also need it. I will take pics before they go.


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> So I know my September wrap of the month isn't here yet.. but I'm already.thinking about how to wear it! Since the dress is navy with pink stars, what color shoes and coat(during winter) do you think I should wear with it?
> 
> I know my pink YSLs may work, and nude? But as far as coats, would black or nude/beige be ok?



Nude shoes for sure - perfect! 
What color coats do you have?


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> Nude shoes for sure - perfect!
> What color coats do you have?



Just black and beige/nude.


----------



## phiphi

hi everyone! just a quick post today's work outfit. love this broken waves print, and i'm so happy i got it. in louboutin nude yoyos.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> hi everyone! just a quick post today's work outfit. love this broken waves print, and i'm so happy i got it. in louboutin nude yoyos.


 Gorgeous Phiphi! We are dress twins. This is one of my favorite prints and it looks stunning on you.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

phiphi said:


> hi everyone! just a quick post today's work outfit. love this broken waves print, and i'm so happy i got it. in louboutin nude yoyos.


 
love it! you look fab!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

OOOhhh that broken waves print looks great on you, *P!*


----------



## Butterfly_77

love this outfit. should have bought this one as well...

is it a yellow color or rather gold? Have to watch out on *bay...

love your CL's as well 



phiphi said:


> hi everyone! just a quick post today's work outfit. love this broken waves print, and i'm so happy i got it. in louboutin nude yoyos.


----------



## Butterfly_77

has anybody seen this dress in person?

http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...electsize=yes&cgid=dresses-vintage-collection

I'm wondering how's the green?


----------



## Butterfly_77

...another one:

has anybody tried one this seasons rayon wraps?

http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Wrap-...rt=4&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion

I quite like the navy one bit I'm not sure whether to get sz 10 (regular size for me in DVF wraps) or sz 8 (can do it in some prints/seasons). I have one rayon wrap in sz 10 which is reeeeally big, so I'd appreciate some feedback from the US ladies that have access to a DVF boutique

TIA


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> has anybody seen this dress in person?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...electsize=yes&cgid=dresses-vintage-collection
> 
> I'm wondering how's the green?



 Why did you post this?  Now I've got to have it!


----------



## dbeth

Phi---you are making me want something in the broken waves print! Oh and I forgot to mention in the CL thread that I love the nude VP's with your dress!

Meg--like I said earlier today, I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Reara. You look smashing in this style! I have got to get this dress. I did try it on at Bloomingdales, just waiting for the blue to go on sale.




dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *beth and meg- *you both look great!!!
> 
> Here is my latest DVF, got at the Cabazon Premium Outlets over Labor Day weekend
> 
> *Flor dress in Leopard Sky*



Thanks Dez---and you look absolutely beautiful! That print is gorgeous! I agree with meg--you were brave!!




sammix3 said:


> So I know my September wrap of the month isn't here yet.. but I'm already.thinking about how to wear it! Since the dress is navy with pink stars, what color shoes and coat(during winter) do you think I should wear with it?
> 
> I know my pink YSLs may work, and nude? But as far as coats, would black or nude/beige be ok?



Hmmm, I am thinking maybe the nude might look better than the pink YSL. Do some modeling pics when you get it! Can't wait to see it on you.  As for the coat, not sure, maybe the black but I think both would look great.


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> Phi---you are making me want something in the broken waves print! Oh and I forgot to mention in the CL thread that I love the nude VP's with your dress!
> 
> Meg--like I said earlier today, I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Reara. You look smashing in this style! I have got to get this dress. *I did try it on at Bloomingdales, just waiting for the blue to go on sale.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dez---and you look absolutely beautiful! That print is gorgeous! I agree with meg--you were brave!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, I am thinking maybe the nude might look better than the pink YSL. Do some modeling pics when you get it! Can't wait to see it on you.  As for the coat, not sure, maybe the black but I think both would look great.



Your wish is my command.

http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/dresses&itemId=T3G9T


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/dresses&itemId=T3G9T



Gaahhhh! Duke!!  


What color do you guys like better?? The one from Cusp or the Bloomingdales one?? I think I like the Sailor Blue better (Bloomingdales). But I have been waiting forever for it to go on sale! I do have an Amanda Uprichard dress in a royal blue color, so maybe I should go for the Sailor Blue.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=546227&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> has anybody seen this dress in person?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...electsize=yes&cgid=dresses-vintage-collection
> 
> I'm wondering how's the green?


 
No but I like it a lot. Why don't you buy it and post a modeling pic


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Why did you post this?  Now I've got to have it!


 Perfect! I can't wait to see it on you. I can always tell if something will work for me by what you wear


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Gaahhhh! Duke!!
> 
> 
> What color do you guys like better?? The one from Cusp or the Bloomingdales one?? I think I like the Sailor Blue better (Bloomingdales). But I have been waiting forever for it to go on sale! I do have an Amanda Uprichard dress in a royal blue color, so maybe I should go for the Sailor Blue.
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=546227&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


 I like the one that is on sale, lol. Seriously they are both awesome colors that would look great on you. If they had the royal blue on sale in my size I would buy it in a second. I love this style. It is so comfortable and can be sexy without trying too hard. I do add a snap because they are so low cut but you can also wear a cami with it.


----------



## megt10

Today I am wearing my Berit top from the Bloomies sale. I love the color. They go really well with my CL Denis.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> I like the one that is on sale, lol. Seriously they are both awesome colors that would look great on you. If they had the royal blue on sale in my size I would buy it in a second. I love this style. It is so comfortable and can be sexy without trying too hard. I do add a snap because they are so low cut but you can also wear a cami with it.




Perhaps I should just get both?! This is my favorite style dress from DVF anyways so I wouldn't mind having a few. I also like the Chili color that Meg has and the purple/coral one. Duke---you have that one right??


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Perhaps I should just get both?! This is my favorite style dress from DVF anyways so I wouldn't mind having a few. I also like the Chili color that Meg has and the purple/coral one. Duke---you have that one right??


 I think you should get both for sure. I am with you the style is fabulous, at least I think so. My purple/coral one is my favorite but I will be adding more as I see them in my size. They just feel so good on and when I wear this style I just feel pretty. Can't put a price tag on that.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Dukeprincess said:


> Why did you post this? Now I've got to have it!


 
would you have a chance to see the dress in person?

hmmm......I want it but do I need it? I have so many (as in: 50 ) wraps now....


----------



## Butterfly_77

megt10 said:


> No but I like it a lot. Why don't you buy it and post a modeling pic


 
haha, you're so funny! It's always a bit of a hassle to order from DVF.com from my side of the pond. If I don't like the dress, I have no chance to return it....


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Butterfly:* I don't live near a DVF boutique, rather I just see what NM and Saks stocks when I happen to get to the mall, which isn't very often with my crazy work schedule.  If I do see it, I will snap pics.

*meg,* you are a mess lady.  There have been a few things that you've gotten that have inspired me to go buy it too!

*dbeth:* The Reara unfortunately doesn't work well on my curves.  Although it is shaped like the Alessandra, the bottom of the Alessandra is stretchy, whereas the Reara is not.  My big ol arse + non-stretch =   If you do want the purple/coral one, there are a ton at the NM at Tysons Corner on sale.  Oh, and I prefer the blue on sale.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> *Butterfly:* I don't live near a DVF boutique, rather I just see what NM and Saks stocks when I happen to get to the mall, which isn't very often with my crazy work schedule.  If I do see it, I will snap pics.
> 
> *meg,* you are a mess lady.  There have been a few things that you've gotten that have inspired me to go buy it too!
> 
> *dbeth:* The Reara unfortunately doesn't work well on my curves.  Although it is shaped like the Alessandra, the bottom of the Alessandra is stretchy, whereas the Reara is not.  My big ol arse + non-stretch =   If you do want the purple/coral one, there are a ton at the NM at Tysons Corner on sale.  Oh, and I prefer the blue on sale.


Huh?


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Huh?



What do you mean?  Yes, I am fat or that you buy things and enable me?


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> What do you mean?  Yes, I am fat or that you buy things and enable me?



Confused here, you are anything but fat you have a fantastic figure and I think you should buy the dress so that you can enable me.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Confused here, you are anything but fat you have a fantastic figure and I think you should buy the dress so that you can enable me.




Hahaha, I've actually lost about 10 pounds in the last couple of months.  I am just so darn curvy!

I will get back to buying DVF after my birthday.  My party is bankrupting me!  But tomorrow it will all be worth it!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Hahaha, I've actually lost about 10 pounds in the last couple of months.  I am just so darn curvy!
> 
> I will get back to buying DVF after my birthday.  My party is bankrupting me!  But tomorrow it will all be worth it!



When is your birthday? Happy birthday and yes please buy some new stuff to enable me


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Meg *- DVF is so flattering on your slim figure... that shade of blue looks awesome on you (and the BA's are a fab complement to it)!   Love the glitter Balotas with your chili Reara dress!  Ooooh, and the top with your Dennis... haha. 

*Sammi* - That wrap looks fab on you! 

*dbeth -* You pull that wrap off beautifully!!!  I'm sure your DH couldn't keep his eyes off of you! 

*dezy *- You look amazing!!! 

*P*, that print looks fab on you and the nude yoyos complement it perfectly!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wore my plum leather kawa mini for the first time (got it for a steal on either gilt or rue sometime back) last night for fashion's night out!  Random cream tank, Vince dolman sleeve sequin top I stalked and got during the last Nordies sale, and cuz I felt a lil nekkid without it, haha (plus layers are cool! ), a BR hooded oatmeal cardi.  

Shoes are YSL Tribute pumps in prune patent and my WOC in a greenish grey... and my bracelets are brass/crystal from Bendels.  The colors were cool together... sorry for the craptastic iphone pics! 











Can kinda see my bracelets here (polish is Chanel Peridot).


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> *Meg *- DVF is so flattering on your slim figure... that shade of blue looks awesome on you (and the BA's are a fab complement to it)!   Love the glitter Balotas with your chili Reara dress!  Ooooh, and the top with your Dennis... haha.
> 
> *Sammi* - That wrap looks fab on you!
> 
> *dbeth -* You pull that wrap off beautifully!!!  I'm sure your DH couldn't keep his eyes off of you!
> 
> *dezy *- You look amazing!!!
> 
> *P*, that print looks fab on you and the nude yoyos complement it perfectly!


 
Thank you Fiery you are very kind and I appreciate your nice comments.


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Wore my plum leather kawa mini for the first time (got it for a steal on either gilt or rue sometime back) last night for fashion's night out!  Random cream tank, Vince dolman sleeve sequin top I stalked and got during the last Nordies sale, and cuz I felt a lil nekkid without it, haha (plus layers are cool! ), a BR hooded oatmeal cardi.
> 
> Shoes are YSL Tribute pumps in prune patent and my WOC in a greenish grey... and my bracelets are brass/crystal from Bendels.  The colors were cool together... sorry for the craptastic iphone pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can kinda see my bracelets here (polish is Chanel Peridot).


 
Totally hot Fiery! I love the entire outfit.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Happy Birthday, DukePrincess ​


----------



## Greentea

DC-Cutie said:


> Happy Birthday, DukePrincess ​



Ditto - you look amazing!!


----------



## megt10

Have a Great Birthday Duke!


----------



## Chanel 0407

Does anyone know where I could still find this dress?

http://www.starstyleinc.com/diane-von-furstenberg-lise-pleated-lace-dress-sp70239-full.html


----------



## Chanel 0407

I have a question about your YSL palais.  How did you find them to fit?  Comfortable?  I ordered mine TTS and half size up.  Just wondering what your experience was. 



sammix3 said:


> YSL pink suede palais
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Atwood nude maniacs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stewart Weitzman nude peep toes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian Atwood black maniacs


----------



## sammix3

Chanel 0407 said:


> I have a question about your YSL palais.  How did you find them to fit?  Comfortable?  I ordered mine TTS and half size up.  Just wondering what your experience was.



I think they're really comfortable but they are huge! I got a 35 and with wear they stretched a lot. If I were to buy them in another color I'd size down for sure...


----------



## Chanel 0407

What size do you normally wear?  I usually wear a 36.5 and I'm leaning towards keeping the 36.5.  The SA at YSL said a lot of people go down half a size but my poor toes would suffer I think.



sammix3 said:


> I think they're really comfortable but they are huge! I got a 35 and with wear they stretched a lot. If I were to buy them in another color I'd size down for sure...


----------



## sammix3

Chanel 0407 said:


> What size do you normally wear?  I usually wear a 36.5 and I'm leaning towards keeping the 36.5.  The SA at YSL said a lot of people go down half a size but my poor toes would suffer I think.



With designer shoes, I'm usually a 35, but sometimes they're big once it's been broken in, but I feel that the YSLs are significantly larger.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Chanel 0407 said:


> Does anyone know where I could still find this dress?
> 
> http://www.starstyleinc.com/diane-von-furstenberg-lise-pleated-lace-dress-sp70239-full.html



It's on eBay in several sizes.  As it's past season I don't think it's available in stores anywhere.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Awww, thank you *DC!* 

*meg:* My birthday was yesterday.  I am 30!  

You look gorgeous, *M!*


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Awww, thank you *DC!*
> 
> *meg:* My birthday was yesterday. I am 30!
> 
> You look gorgeous, *M!*


 
I hope that you had a great one!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> I hope that you had a great one!



I did!  I wore Herve Leger and not DVF.  But don't tell on me!


----------



## Chanel 0407

ok, nice.  Not sure what size I would take.  I usually am a 4.  Has anyone tried this dress on and what did u think I it?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Chanel 0407 said:


> ok, nice.  Not sure what size I would take.  I usually am a 4.  Has anyone tried this dress on and what did u think I it?



I own it.  Are you a 4 in DVF?  Or a 4 generally?  I think this dress is pretty forgiving due to the fabric and A-line cut, so you would be fine in your US size in this one.


----------



## Chanel 0407

I am a 4 in DVF generally.  Sometimes the pencil skirts are a little tight though.  But not sure how the top of this dress is but I am 34D, but most of her dresses fit size 4.  I think her sizing is pretty consistent with the pieces that  I do own.  I wanted it to wear to a wedding but I would need it by 9/24.  Not sure if I have enough time.  Do you like your dress?  




Dukeprincess said:


> I own it. Are you a 4 in DVF? Or a 4 generally? I think this dress is pretty forgiving due to the fabric and A-line cut, so you would be fine in your US size in this one.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Chanel 0407 said:


> I am a 4 in DVF generally.  Sometimes the pencil skirts are a little tight though.  But not sure how the top of this dress is but I am 34D, but most of her dresses fit size 4.  I think her sizing is pretty consistent with the pieces that  I do own.  I wanted it to wear to a wedding but I would need it by 9/24.  Not sure if I have enough time.  Do you like your dress?



I do, it is very cute.  Short on me though, since I am 5'8.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Oh it should be ok on me then as I'm only 5' 6" but I always wear 4+" heels.  LOL  



Dukeprincess said:


> I do, it is very cute. Short on me though, since I am 5'8.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Also, I checked ebay and I didn't see any 4's.  Let me know if I'm missing it.  I saw a 2.


----------



## Chanel 0407

Also, one more thing...  HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU DUKEPRINCESS



Chanel 0407 said:


> Oh it should be ok on me then as I'm only 5' 6" but I always wear 4+" heels. LOL


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I did!  I wore Herve Leger and not DVF.  But don't tell on me!



Well such a special occasion calls for an extra sexy dress! I hope that you took pics! I am glad that you had a good time.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Chanel 0407 said:


> Also, one more thing...  HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU DUKEPRINCESS



Thank you!!  



megt10 said:


> Well such a special occasion calls for an extra sexy dress! I hope that you took pics! I am glad that you had a good time.



I did, they are coming soon....


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> *Butterfly:* I don't live near a DVF boutique, rather I just see what NM and Saks stocks when I happen to get to the mall, which isn't very often with my crazy work schedule.  If I do see it, I will snap pics.
> 
> *meg,* you are a mess lady.  There have been a few things that you've gotten that have inspired me to go buy it too!
> 
> *dbeth:* The Reara unfortunately doesn't work well on my curves.  Although it is shaped like the Alessandra, the bottom of the Alessandra is stretchy, whereas the Reara is not.  My big ol arse + non-stretch =   If you do want the purple/coral one, there are a ton at the NM at Tysons Corner on sale.  Oh, and I prefer the blue on sale.



Thanks Duke! I am going to call tomorrow for the purple/coral. They will match my new python CL's! 




fieryfashionist said:


> *Meg *- DVF is so flattering on your slim figure... that shade of blue looks awesome on you (and the BA's are a fab complement to it)!   Love the glitter Balotas with your chili Reara dress!  Ooooh, and the top with your Dennis... haha.
> 
> *Sammi* - That wrap looks fab on you!
> 
> *dbeth -* You pull that wrap off beautifully!!!  I'm sure your DH couldn't keep his eyes off of you!
> 
> *dezy *- You look amazing!!!
> 
> *P*, that print looks fab on you and the nude yoyos complement it perfectly!



Thanks Fiery! 




fieryfashionist said:


> Wore my plum leather kawa mini for the first time (got it for a steal on either gilt or rue sometime back) last night for fashion's night out!  Random cream tank, Vince dolman sleeve sequin top I stalked and got during the last Nordies sale, and cuz I felt a lil nekkid without it, haha (plus layers are cool! ), a BR hooded oatmeal cardi.
> 
> Shoes are YSL Tribute pumps in prune patent and my WOC in a greenish grey... and my bracelets are brass/crystal from Bendels.  The colors were cool together... sorry for the craptastic iphone pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can kinda see my bracelets here (polish is Chanel Peridot).



You look FABULOUS!! Love the whole outfit!!


----------



## sammix3

FB wrap should arrive today!!


----------



## sammix3

It's here! I'm loving it so far. Will do modeling pics tonight or tomorrow morning


----------



## MCF

I love her but have yet to get something from her collections.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> It's here! I'm loving it so far. Will do modeling pics tonight or tomorrow morning



I can't wait to see it Sammi  I didn't order it yet. Might have to after seeing it on you.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Awww, thank you *DC!*
> 
> *meg:* My birthday was yesterday.  I am 30!
> 
> You look gorgeous, *M!*



my thirties have been my best years, no question! Welcome to the fun club!!!


----------



## sammix3

Presenting the September wrap of the month:

With nude and pink pumps, the nude is amazing and the pink is a perfect match, but might be a bit too matchy matchy. Oh and I temporarily shortened it to show how it should look.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oooh that is really cute on you, *Sammi!*  ITA, the Nude is gorgeous, the pink is too matchy-matchy.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Presenting the September wrap of the month:
> 
> With nude and pink pumps, the nude is amazing and the pink is a perfect match, but might be a bit too matchy matchy. Oh and I temporarily shortened it to show how it should look.


 So cute Sammi, I like it with the nude as well.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Oooh that is really cute on you, *Sammi!*  ITA, the Nude is gorgeous, the pink is too matchy-matchy.



Thank you Duke! And happy belated birthday!



megt10 said:


> So cute Sammi, I like it with the nude as well.



So are you convinced now?? 

Back to my coat question... so would black or beige work?


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> Thank you Duke! And happy belated birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> So are you convinced now??
> 
> Back to my coat question... so would black or beige work?



I'd do beige. It looks great!


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> I'd do beige. It looks great!



Thanks greentea!


----------



## phiphi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love it! you look fab!!


 
thank you *dezy*!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> OOOhhh that broken waves print looks great on you, *P!*


 
thanks *dukie* - it is your fault, you know.  happy birthday again, my dear. 



Butterfly_77 said:


> love this outfit. should have bought this one as well... is it a yellow color or rather gold? Have to watch out on *bay... love your CL's as well


 
thank you *butterfly*! it's a pretty bright yellow. in some lights it almost feels neon, if that makes sense. vibrant yellow and not gold. 



dbeth said:


> Phi---you are making me want something in the broken waves print! Oh and I forgot to mention in the CL thread that I love the nude VP's with your dress!


 
thank you *dbeth*!!



megt10 said:


> Today I am wearing my Berit top from the Bloomies sale. I love the color. They go really well with my CL Denis.


 
i said it in the CL thread.. i think.. love that blue on you!  



fieryfashionist said:


> Wore my plum leather kawa mini for the first time (got it for a steal on either gilt or rue sometime back) last night for fashion's night out! Random cream tank, Vince dolman sleeve sequin top I stalked and got during the last Nordies sale, and cuz I felt a lil nekkid without it, haha (plus layers are cool! ), a BR hooded oatmeal cardi.
> 
> Shoes are YSL Tribute pumps in prune patent and my WOC in a greenish grey... and my bracelets are brass/crystal from Bendels. The colors were cool together... sorry for the craptastic iphone pics!  Can kinda see my bracelets here (polish is Chanel Peridot).


 
thank you *M* for your kind words!! i love your outfit! you look amazing! i love the peridot nailpolish - it is such a wonderful colour - almost chameleon-like.



sammix3 said:


> Presenting the September wrap of the month:
> 
> With nude and pink pumps, the nude is amazing and the pink is a perfect match, but might be a bit too matchy matchy. Oh and I temporarily shortened it to show how it should look.


 
the wrap is adorable on you *sammi*! gorgeous!


----------



## sammix3

Ah! Metallic gold bolo is on ebay in my size. I'm totally in love with that skirt right now! I can't believe I missed it last year/earlier this year.


----------



## sammix3

Outfit of the day:


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> thank you *dezy*!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *dukie* - it is your fault, you know.  happy birthday again, my dear.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *butterfly*! it's a pretty bright yellow. in some lights it almost feels neon, if that makes sense. vibrant yellow and not gold.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *dbeth*!!
> 
> 
> 
> i said it in the CL thread.. i think.. love that blue on you!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *M* for your kind words!! i love your outfit! you look amazing! i love the peridot nailpolish - it is such a wonderful colour - almost chameleon-like.
> 
> 
> 
> the wrap is adorable on you *sammi*! gorgeous!


 
Thanks so much Phiphi. You are always so kind.


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> Outfit of the day:



Love, love love it! Isn't this the best cardi? I have it in Snow Pony Leopard! I'm glad she makes this every season with new prints. I want more!


----------



## Greentea

Did everyone see the preview of the new spring stuff. Shoot - it's not even really fall yet where I live and I'm already lusting after the spring collection. Some winning prints there!


----------



## Butterfly_77

love it, Sammi! Nude is better 

should I get one too???

How's the navy? Really dark navy? and the pink? Bright neon pink or lollipop ping? 



sammix3 said:


> Presenting the September wrap of the month:
> 
> With nude and pink pumps, the nude is amazing and the pink is a perfect match, but might be a bit too matchy matchy. Oh and I temporarily shortened it to show how it should look.


----------



## Butterfly_77

I did!!

hope that some of the gorgeous prints will be issued as wraps dresses as well 

you're right, we're not even into fall yet and seeing the spring/summer 2012 collection feels quite weird.... 



Greentea said:


> Did everyone see the preview of the new spring stuff. Shoot - it's not even really fall yet where I live and I'm already lusting after the spring collection. Some winning prints there!


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> Love, love love it! Isn't this the best cardi? I have it in Snow Pony Leopard! I'm glad she makes this every season with new prints. I want more!



Thank you !! Is snow leopard the pink one?


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> love it, Sammi! Nude is better
> 
> should I get one too???
> 
> How's the navy? Really dark navy? and the pink? Bright neon pink or lollipop ping?



I feel like the navy is very dark where its neutral, but you can still tell its navy. The pink is pretty bright, especially against the navy. I'll try to get a better pic of it for you. It's hard because I'm out of the house before the sun comes up and come home when its dark. But I really like it!!


----------



## sammix3

Meg - I just got shipping confirmation for the Julian from bloomies.


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> Thank you !! Is snow leopard the pink one?



It's black and white with a little raspberry and sea green detail. There's a pic of me wearing it in this thread many many pages back.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Meg - I just got shipping confirmation for the Julian from bloomies.


 Me too. Mine will arrive on Tuesday night.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Me too. Mine will arrive on Tuesday night.



Mine says Wednesday. Looks like I need to go see my seamstress next week


----------



## Butterfly_77

Ladies, cannot wait to see in action pics of your new wrap dresses 

from my side, nothing new. besides a new Jeanne wrap that arrived yesterday from ebay - need to wash it first, though. will post pics as soon as it's dry & clean 



megt10 said:


> Me too. Mine will arrive on Tuesday night.


 


sammix3 said:


> Mine says Wednesday. Looks like I need to go see my seamstress next week


----------



## Butterfly_77

yessss...please 

I have high hopes for next months dress.....



sammix3 said:


> I feel like the navy is very dark where its neutral, but you can still tell its navy. The pink is pretty bright, especially against the navy. I'll try to get a better pic of it for you. It's hard because I'm out of the house before the sun comes up and come home when its dark. But I really like it!!


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> It's black and white with a little raspberry and sea green detail. There's a pic of me wearing it in this thread many many pages back.



Found it! I like that one and want it too, its been on eBay in my size for a little while now, but the seller did not decrease the price. It was going for like $160? Might take the plunge soon...



Butterfly_77 said:


> yessss...please
> 
> I have high hopes for next months dress.....



You got it! But you gotta wait til Saturday.


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> Outfit of the day:




Wow, love this look Sammi!!! Love the side shot---HOT! 

I like the nude shoes better with the FB wrap of the month too.


----------



## Princess Pink

The DVF Acquilina blouse - anyone have that?


----------



## Princess Pink

Princess Pink said:


> The DVF Acquilina blouse - anyone have that?



It looks like this......wondering about the fixed armholes at the wrist, if there is plenty of room....


----------



## sammix3

I won the gold bolo on eBay yesterday. Love the skirt but I'm pretty sure I'll have to get it altered. Hopefully my seamstress can do wonders without costing me an arm and a leg... Especially since there are no returns.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wearing my Simca trousers today!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing my Simca trousers today!



Fab! I need these.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - you look lovely in your DVF and J. Crew shirt !


----------



## phiphi

*duke* - you are FIERCE! love that whole look!


----------



## IDtoTX

Hi Princess Pink...I have the Aqualina blouse and I love it.  There seems to be plenty of room at the wrist.  It's a beautiful blouse.


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> *duke* - you are FIERCE! love that whole look!



Couldn't have said it better... Fierce!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke in perfection 

love the cut & fit of these trousers - they'll go on my wish list for my next trip to London 



Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing my Simca trousers today!


----------



## Princess Pink

IDtoTX said:


> Hi Princess Pink...I have the Aqualina blouse and I love it.  There seems to be plenty of room at the wrist.  It's a beautiful blouse.



Oooh, thanks for your reply - can I ask you a couple of questions - is it very 'volumious'? I'm looking at buying a size 12 so worried it is going to be too puffy - do you have the apricot color? TIA


----------



## IDtoTX

Princess Pink said:


> Oooh, thanks for your reply - can I ask you a couple of questions - is it very 'volumious'? I'm looking at buying a size 12 so worried it is going to be too puffy - do you have the apricot color? TIA



I haven't worn it out yet but from what I remember from trying it on it was drapey but not "voluminous."  I can't remember what size I ended up with but it wasn't too far off my normal sizing.  I think the only thing to look out for on it is how it will lay on your hips if you wear it untucked.  That's always my problem area!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Fab! I need these.





DC-Cutie said:


> *Duke* - you look lovely in your DVF and J. Crew shirt !





phiphi said:


> *duke* - you are FIERCE! love that whole look!





sammix3 said:


> Couldn't have said it better... Fierce!





Butterfly_77 said:


> Duke in perfection
> 
> love the cut & fit of these trousers - they'll go on my wish list for my next trip to London



Aww, thanks ladies!  I love these pants too.  They drape really well.


----------



## Greentea

My Nordies shopper pulled the new Aqualina blouse in Apricot and the amazing new Florina shirtdress in royal blue for me to try today. Funny, I would not have picked these for myself but, when I put them on, it was magic!! I'm over extended so I didn't buy them today, but SOON! FYI, both of these pieces run a bit big for DVF, or in my case, true to my normal size. I'm a 6 in wraps and a small in her sweaters and take a size 4 in both of those pieces.


----------



## Greentea

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...4&ci_src=14110925&ci_sku=T3PVP&CS_003=5630585

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...03442?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=1360


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing my Simca trousers today!




Wow Duke! You look smashing in these pants----your waist line is gorgeous!


----------



## canadianstudies

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing my Simca trousers today!


 
Love love love these!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much, *dbeth and canadianstudies!*


----------



## mercylurkergirl

Even though I'm currently locked in an expensive watch repair battle (which leaves me loving Nordstroms so much, because they rock) - I had to get the wrap-of-the-month after seeing *sammix3*.

Loved it!  
Can't wait until it arrives!


----------



## sammix3

mercylurkergirl said:


> Even though I'm currently locked in an expensive watch repair battle (which leaves me loving Nordstroms so much, because they rock) - I had to get the wrap-of-the-month after seeing *sammix3*.
> 
> Loved it!
> Can't wait until it arrives!



Can't wait to see your modeling pics


----------



## Princess Pink

IDtoTX said:


> I haven't worn it out yet but from what I remember from trying it on it was drapey but not "voluminous."  I can't remember what size I ended up with but it wasn't too far off my normal sizing.  I think the only thing to look out for on it is how it will lay on your hips if you wear it untucked.  That's always my problem area!




Appreciate your reply; I'm a pear shape so something voluminous is not a good look but can do drapey  if you have a chance, could you post a photo and let me know what size you are wearing? I love this blouse, think it will look fabulous with jeans.... Thanks again!


----------



## ikny

Bridget dress in size 12, only $69. I wish they had it in my size!
http://www.dianiboutique.com/Bridget-Dress_MPD3468:cPath-74.html


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly - better pics of September's wrap of the month for you as promised. I have a close up by itself, against white and against black and white. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I need advice ladies...should I buy this now or do you think it will be around for sale?  

http://www.shopbop.com/kiandra-comb...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=36740


----------



## IDtoTX

Princess Pink said:


> Appreciate your reply; I'm a pear shape so something voluminous is not a good look but can do drapey  if you have a chance, could you post a photo and let me know what size you are wearing? I love this blouse, think it will look fabulous with jeans.... Thanks again!



Ok...I looked and i bought a size 4 which is on the smaller size of what I normally wear for a blouse.  I'll try to get some pictures later today to post.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I need advice ladies...should I buy this now or do you think it will be around for sale?
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/kiandra-comb...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=36740


 Love the dress Duke. It would be perfect for the holidays. Since it is on the pricier side my guess is that it will go on sale at some point. As far as buying it now really depends on how much you love it.


----------



## Butterfly_77

*sammi*, you're such a sweetheart 

thank you so much for posting the close up pictures. I love the color combo - still not totally sure about the print though. I have 50+ wraps and need to slow down a bit - on the other hand, it looked so cool on you.....

hmmmm  



sammix3 said:


> Butterfly - better pics of September's wrap of the month for you as promised. I have a close up by itself, against white and against black and white. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Love the dress Duke. It would be perfect for the holidays. Since it is on the pricier side my guess is that it will go on sale at some point. As far as buying it now really depends on how much you love it.



I think I am going to wait since there are a few things that I want more right now.


----------



## Enigma78

ikny said:


> Bridget dress in size 12, only $69. I wish they had it in my size!
> http://www.dianiboutique.com/Bridget-Dress_MPD3468:cPath-74.html



Does anyone know how this runs please?


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I think I am going to wait since there are a few things that I want more right now.



Duke, if someone else carries the dress then I would wait because either one vendors will have it on sale or some kinda promotion so you wouldn't have to pay full price. I have my eye on the trelodie top right now and pretty much everyone carries it, so I'm going to wait at least until F&F.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> *sammi*, you're such a sweetheart
> 
> thank you so much for posting the close up pictures. I love the color combo - still not totally sure about the print though. I have 50+ wraps and need to slow down a bit - on the other hand, it looked so cool on you.....
> 
> hmmmm



Not to be an enabler  but it is limited edition... You don't want to regret later.


----------



## mashanyc

Dukeprincess said:


> I need advice ladies...should I buy this now or do you think it will be around for sale?
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/kiandra-comb...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=36740


Bloomingdales has this and F&F (20% off) starts Sep 30th. Presale 23rd


----------



## AEGIS

Hi Ladies. I usually lurk this thread [you are all so fab ] and wanted to contribute.  Got this dress awhile ago but it didn't fit.  But I've gotten in better shape and lost 15 pounds [woot!] and now it fits.  still want to lose more but im happy with where i am so far.

Weslie dress in Beetle Bug print in a size 6. yess!!!


----------



## Enigma78

AEGIS said:


> Hi Ladies. I usually lurk this thread [you are all so fab ] and wanted to contribute.  Got this dress awhile ago but it didn't fit.  But I've gotten in better shape and lost 15 pounds [woot!] and now it fits.  still want to lose more but im happy with where i am so far.
> 
> Weslie dress in Beetle Bug print in a size 6. yess!!!



Well done with the weight loss, you look great


----------



## sammix3

mashanyc said:


> Bloomingdales has this and F&F (20% off) starts Sep 30th. Presale 23rd



Wow this year's F&F starts early!



AEGIS said:


> Hi Ladies. I usually lurk this thread [you are all so fab ] and wanted to contribute.  Got this dress awhile ago but it didn't fit.  But I've gotten in better shape and lost 15 pounds [woot!] and now it fits.  still want to lose more but im happy with where i am so far.
> 
> Weslie dress in Beetle Bug print in a size 6. yess!!!



Congrats on the weight loss! And are those CL maggies?


----------



## AEGIS

Enigma78 said:


> Well done with the weight loss, you look great




thanks!




sammix3 said:


> Congrats on the weight loss! And are those CL maggies?



yes ma'am! i loooooove them to pieces.


----------



## megt10

Enigma78 said:


> Does anyone know how this runs please?


 I had read that it ran small so I purchased it a size up and it was too big. I think it runs tts.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> Hi Ladies. I usually lurk this thread [you are all so fab ] and wanted to contribute.  Got this dress awhile ago but it didn't fit.  But I've gotten in better shape and lost 15 pounds [woot!] and now it fits.  still want to lose more but im happy with where i am so far.
> 
> Weslie dress in Beetle Bug print in a size 6. yess!!!


 Aegis you look fabulous! I love the dress on you and the shoes are TDF! Congratulations on the weight loss.


----------



## Enigma78

megt10 said:


> I had read that it ran small so I purchased it a size up and it was too big. I think it runs tts.



Hmm okay thanks, might give it a go as its $69 and i guess i can take the shoulder straps up if its too big top wise


----------



## Justlooking4

I just found another lying DVF reseller on the bay. As I stated before there is nothing wrong with reselling to make a profit, but lying about the item is wrong. This DVF seller is stating that the DVF dresses she is selling are brand new without tags. Of course she is also reselling them for triple the price she paid. That is not the point. She is lying and deceiving innocent buyers on ebay. Of course ebay will not do anything, because she is a power seller. Look up all of her buying history and you will see every DVF and other designer dresses she bought used on ebay. She then turns around and states they are brand new. Here is a link to the dress she is selling and states is brand new: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item27be3f789a#ht_2466wt_1165

Here is the link to this same dress she bought used:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300593442685#ht_500wt_1413 
 for $72.00 and she is now reselling for$220 and states this dress is brand new. This is a lie!!!

Just look at all of the DVF dresses she bought and will be reselling for triple the price. http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...09040&completed=1&all=1&rows=50&sort=1&_rdc=1

I'm just trying to protect other DVF lovers from being deceived.


----------



## phiphi

Justlooking4 said:


> I just found another lying DVF reseller on the bay. As I stated before there is nothing wrong with reselling to make a profit, but lying about the item is wrong. This DVF seller is stating that the DVF dresses she is selling are brand new without tags. Of course she is also reselling them for triple the price she paid. That is not the point. She is lying and deceiving innocent buyers on ebay. Of course ebay will not do anything, because she is a power seller. Look up all of her buying history and you will see every DVF and other designer dresses she bought used on ebay. She then turns around and states they are brand new. Here is a link to the dress she is selling and states is brand new: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item27be3f789a#ht_2466wt_1165
> 
> Here is the link to this same dress she bought used:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300593442685#ht_500wt_1413
> for $72.00 and she is now reselling for$220 and states this dress is brand new. This is a lie!!!
> 
> Just look at all of the DVF dresses she bought and will be reselling for triple the price. http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...09040&completed=1&all=1&rows=50&sort=1&_rdc=1
> 
> I'm just trying to protect other DVF lovers from being deceived.


 
thank you for looking out for us *justlooking*!


----------



## phiphi

wearing the newest addition to my closet. thanks to *butterfly* for showing this print off earlier this season!


----------



## Enigma78

phiphi said:


> wearing the newest addition to my closet. thanks to *butterfly* for showing this print off earlier this season!


 
very lovely


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look great, *aegis.

P:    WOW.
*



phiphi said:


> wearing the newest addition to my closet. thanks to *butterfly* for showing this print off earlier this season!


----------



## megt10

Justlooking4 said:


> I just found another lying DVF reseller on the bay. As I stated before there is nothing wrong with reselling to make a profit, but lying about the item is wrong. This DVF seller is stating that the DVF dresses she is selling are brand new without tags. Of course she is also reselling them for triple the price she paid. That is not the point. She is lying and deceiving innocent buyers on ebay. Of course ebay will not do anything, because she is a power seller. Look up all of her buying history and you will see every DVF and other designer dresses she bought used on ebay. She then turns around and states they are brand new. Here is a link to the dress she is selling and states is brand new: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item27be3f789a#ht_2466wt_1165
> 
> Here is the link to this same dress she bought used:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300593442685#ht_500wt_1413
> for $72.00 and she is now reselling for$220 and states this dress is brand new. This is a lie!!!
> 
> Just look at all of the DVF dresses she bought and will be reselling for triple the price. http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...09040&completed=1&all=1&rows=50&sort=1&_rdc=1
> 
> I'm just trying to protect other DVF lovers from being deceived.


 Thanks for the info. I will not buy from a liar that is for sure. I have no problem with resales since everyone is out to make a profit but gouging and lying


----------



## Dukeprincess

Justlooking4 said:


> I just found another lying DVF reseller on the bay. As I stated before there is nothing wrong with reselling to make a profit, but lying about the item is wrong. This DVF seller is stating that the DVF dresses she is selling are brand new without tags. Of course she is also reselling them for triple the price she paid. That is not the point. She is lying and deceiving innocent buyers on ebay. Of course ebay will not do anything, because she is a power seller. Look up all of her buying history and you will see every DVF and other designer dresses she bought used on ebay. She then turns around and states they are brand new. Here is a link to the dress she is selling and states is brand new: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item27be3f789a#ht_2466wt_1165
> 
> Here is the link to this same dress she bought used:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300593442685#ht_500wt_1413
> for $72.00 and she is now reselling for$220 and states this dress is brand new. This is a lie!!!
> 
> Just look at all of the DVF dresses she bought and will be reselling for triple the price. http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...09040&completed=1&all=1&rows=50&sort=1&_rdc=1
> 
> I'm just trying to protect other DVF lovers from being deceived.



:urock:


----------



## Justlooking4

phiphi said:


> wearing the newest addition to my closet. thanks to *butterfly* for showing this print off earlier this season!



PhiPhi you look beautiful!!! I love that print. Is that a Jeanne?


----------



## Justlooking4

phiphi said:


> thank you for looking out for us *justlooking*!



Your welcome.


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> Thanks for the info. I will not buy from a liar that is for sure. I have no problem with resales since everyone is out to make a profit but gouging and lying



Your welcome Meg!!! I just don't want any wonderful TPFers to be lied to or taken advantage of.


----------



## Justlooking4

Dukeprincess said:


> :urock:





Thank you Duke!!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> wearing the newest addition to my closet. thanks to *butterfly* for showing this print off earlier this season!


 

You look so beautiful! I love the dress on you. Such great colors and pattern.


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> wearing the newest addition to my closet. thanks to *butterfly* for showing this print off earlier this season!



Love love love!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone know which stores (in the US) stocked the MARCIE shirt dress in SPOTTED CAT GREY (not spotted cat burgundy)?  I had a DvF SA check their nationwide store inventory and the boutiques never bought that dress in that color.  I haven't seen it at NM/Saks/Nordies either.  TIA!


----------



## Greentea

phiphi and Aegis - looking great!


----------



## Dukeprincess

foxycleopatra said:


> Does anyone know which stores (in the US) stocked the MARCIE shirt dress in SPOTTED CAT GREY (not spotted cat burgundy)?  I had a DvF SA check their nationwide store inventory and the boutiques never bought that dress in that color.  I haven't seen it at NM/Saks/Nordies either.  TIA!




I've never seen it in that colorway in the Marcie.  Only the Jeanne or Julian came in the Spotted Cat grey.

Any interest in this anyone?  http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...-dress/3189059?origin=category&resultback=342


----------



## foxycleopatra

Justlooking4 said:


> I just found another lying DVF reseller on the bay. As I stated before there is nothing wrong with reselling to make a profit, but lying about the item is wrong. This DVF seller is stating that the DVF dresses she is selling are brand new without tags. Of course she is also reselling them for triple the price she paid. That is not the point. She is lying and deceiving innocent buyers on ebay. Of course ebay will not do anything, because she is a power seller. Look up all of her buying history and you will see every DVF and other designer dresses she bought used on ebay. She then turns around and states they are brand new. Here is a link to the dress she is selling and states is brand new: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item27be3f789a#ht_2466wt_1165
> 
> Here is the link to this same dress she bought used:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300593442685#ht_500wt_1413
> for $72.00 and she is now reselling for$220 and states this dress is brand new. This is a lie!!!
> 
> Just look at all of the DVF dresses she bought and will be reselling for triple the price. http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...09040&completed=1&all=1&rows=50&sort=1&_rdc=1
> 
> I'm just trying to protect other DVF lovers from being deceived.



Wow, I was almost about to buy one of the "new without tags" DvF dresses from that seller......now it's apparent that most of her "new without tags" DvF pieces were clearly worn/pre-owned.  I don't at all mind reselling for profit (from dept. store super sales, selling from one's closet, whatever the reason) BUT blatantly (and repeatedly) deceiving buyers about condition is just disgusting and unacceptable.

bought for $83......clearly indicated as PRE-OWNED -- http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320759803664#ht_500wt_1202
now selling for $220 BIN or BO -- as "NEW WITHOUT TAGS"  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...0799?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item27be8040df

bought for $74.........clearly indicated as PRE-OWNED -- http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320759806739#ht_500wt_1202
now selling for $220 BIN or BO -- as "NEW WITHOUT TAGS"
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2a142d5192#ht_1763wt_952


----------



## megt10

foxycleopatra said:


> Wow, I was almost about to buy one of the "new without tags" DvF dresses from that seller......now it's apparent that most of her "new without tags" DvF pieces were clearly worn/pre-owned. I don't at all mind reselling for profit (from dept. store super sales, selling from one's closet, whatever the reason) BUT blatantly (and repeatedly) deceiving buyers about condition is just disgusting and unacceptable.
> 
> bought for $83......clearly indicated as PRE-OWNED -- http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320759803664#ht_500wt_1202
> now selling for $220 BIN or BO -- as "NEW WITHOUT TAGS" http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...0799?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item27be8040df
> 
> bought for $74.........clearly indicated as PRE-OWNED -- http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320759806739#ht_500wt_1202
> now selling for $220 BIN or BO -- as "NEW WITHOUT TAGS"
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2a142d5192#ht_1763wt_952


Makes me want to offer her 99.00 and let her know that is 15 more than she paid for it. This really makes me mad when I see things like this. It takes the fun out of looking on ebay because you just never know who you can trust. It has gotten to the point that I only buy from a few sellers and always NWT at least as far as DVF goes.


----------



## Justlooking4

foxycleopatra said:


> Wow, I was almost about to buy one of the "new without tags" DvF dresses from that seller......now it's apparent that most of her "new without tags" DvF pieces were clearly worn/pre-owned.  I don't at all mind reselling for profit (from dept. store super sales, selling from one's closet, whatever the reason) BUT blatantly (and repeatedly) deceiving buyers about condition is just disgusting and unacceptable.
> 
> bought for $83......clearly indicated as PRE-OWNED -- http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320759803664#ht_500wt_1202
> now selling for $220 BIN or BO -- as "NEW WITHOUT TAGS"  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...0799?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item27be8040df
> 
> bought for $74.........clearly indicated as PRE-OWNED -- http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320759806739#ht_500wt_1202
> now selling for $220 BIN or BO -- as "NEW WITHOUT TAGS"
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2a142d5192#ht_1763wt_952




I know Foxy I was thinking I buying a DVF dress from this seller too, but then when I looked at her buying history I could see that almost all of the DVF dresses she won were used and she was relisting for triple the price. BTW 4 of these DVF dresses that she just listed she has not even received yet. She just won this dress yesterday and has already listed it!!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item2a142d5192#ht_1723wt_1165 
How does she know the dress is in good condition and how can she lie and state it's brand new when she just bought it used!!! I'm so tired of these lying sellers.


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> Makes me want to offer her 99.00 and let her know that is 15 more than she paid for it. This really makes me mad when I see things like this. It takes the fun out of looking on ebay because you just never know who you can trust. It has gotten to the point that I only buy from a few sellers and always NWT at least as far as DVF goes.





Meg I feel the same way!!! You don't know how bad I want to send her a low offer too or ask her why is she lying in her auctions!!! I wonder if we report her to ebay for lying if ebay will do anything.


----------



## megt10

Justlooking4 said:


> Meg I feel the same way!!! You don't know how bad I want to send her a low offer too or ask her why is she lying in her auctions!!! I wonder if we report her to ebay for lying if ebay will do anything.


 I doubt that ebay will do anything. You could try but the more she sells for the more money they make. Half the time they don't do anything about fake items.


----------



## phiphi

*Aegis - *beautiful! congratulatoins on the weight loss!!



Enigma78 said:


> very lovely


 
thank you enigma!



Dukeprincess said:


> *P:  WOW. *


 thank you *dukie*!



Justlooking4 said:


> PhiPhi you look beautiful!!! I love that print. Is that a Jeanne?


 
thanks* justlooking*! yes, it's a jeanne!



megt10 said:


> You look so beautiful! I love the dress on you. Such great colors and pattern.


 
thank you so much *meg*!



sammix3 said:


> Love love love!


 
thanks *sammi*!  



Greentea said:


> phiphi and Aegis - looking great!


 
thank you *greentea*!



Justlooking4 said:


> I know Foxy I was thinking I buying a DVF dress from this seller too, but then when I looked at her buying history I could see that almost all of the DVF dresses she won were used and she was relisting for triple the price. BTW 4 of these DVF dresses that she just listed she has not even received yet. She just won this dress yesterday and has already listed it!!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item2a142d5192#ht_1723wt_1165
> How does she know the dress is in good condition and how can she lie and state it's brand new when she just bought it used!!! I'm so tired of these lying sellers.


 
omigosh the nerve!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

you got it as well !!!!  

you rock this dress! Congrats! I still love mine very much and I'm happy to have been an inspiratioin to you!

Love the shoes, btw 

will wear mine tomorrwow as well - today it's the New Jeanne in Chain link medium



phiphi said:


> wearing the newest addition to my closet. thanks to *butterfly* for showing this print off earlier this season!


----------



## indi3r4

I'm soon to be a part of this club! waiting for my patisserie jacket to come


----------



## FLWriterGirl

I love DVF clothing, I just wish there were more discounts! I recently bought the Bairly Louche dress in a pumpkin color and it is my FAV dress of all time. There are a few things I want right now but I'm going to hold out.
Here is a picture of the Bairly Louche dress:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/magpiestyle/6041794371/


----------



## LABAG

Congrats, you look great in that dress and color!-I love DVF AND ALWAYS WAIT FOR A SALE....
I have that dress in the purple-great fall dress-(Neiman did not send the belt, so gave me 25.00 off!, I was going to wear a leather belt anyway.She ended up costing me 88.00!!-I couldnt believe it ----


----------



## FLWriterGirl

LABAG, what a great price! I paid $110 for mine. I've been stalking another color on ebay but haven't had any luck yet!
I'm totally loving the Ingrid dress, can't wait until that goes on sale!


----------



## foxycleopatra

the BEST wrap of the season (IMHO).......JEANNE in Spotted Cat Grey

ON SALE at Saks & Nordies (too bad I missed my size already, but sizes 0 & 10 are available at the moment)







http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492821465&bmUID=ja6GLvr

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3174958


----------



## Greentea

foxycleopatra said:


> the BEST wrap of the season (IMHO).......JEANNE in Spotted Cat Grey
> 
> ON SALE at Saks & Nordies (too bad I missed my size already, but sizes 0 & 10 are available at the moment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492821465&bmUID=ja6GLvr
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3174958


I agree - one of her best!


----------



## megt10

FLWriterGirl said:


> I love DVF clothing, I just wish there were more discounts! I recently bought the Bairly Louche dress in a pumpkin color and it is my FAV dress of all time. There are a few things I want right now but I'm going to hold out.
> Here is a picture of the Bairly Louche dress:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/magpiestyle/6041794371/


 What a great picture! The dress looks fabulous on you. I love the color as well.


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Congrats, you look great in that dress and color!-I love DVF AND ALWAYS WAIT FOR A SALE....
> I have that dress in the purple-great fall dress-(Neiman did not send the belt, so gave me 25.00 off!, I was going to wear a leather belt anyway.She ended up costing me 88.00!!-I couldnt believe it ----


 Now that is a great deal LA. I agree with a lot of the real flowy dresses they look better with a more structured belt. For instance today I wore my Alric with a leather belt and it gave the dress the structure it needed.


----------



## Justlooking4

foxycleopatra said:


> Wow, I was almost about to buy one of the "new without tags" DvF dresses from that seller......now it's apparent that most of her "new without tags" DvF pieces were clearly worn/pre-owned.  I don't at all mind reselling for profit (from dept. store super sales, selling from one's closet, whatever the reason) BUT blatantly (and repeatedly) deceiving buyers about condition is just disgusting and unacceptable.
> 
> bought for $83......clearly indicated as PRE-OWNED -- http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320759803664#ht_500wt_1202
> now selling for $220 BIN or BO -- as "NEW WITHOUT TAGS"  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...0799?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item27be8040df
> 
> bought for $74.........clearly indicated as PRE-OWNED -- http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320759806739#ht_500wt_1202
> now selling for $220 BIN or BO -- as "NEW WITHOUT TAGS"
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2a142d5192#ht_1763wt_952



What is this lying seller going to do now? She just sold this used dress for $190 and has not even received it from the original buyer yet. She had just bought this dress the day before. I can't believe how she lied and said this dress was brand new and had only bought it for $74!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/17069979783...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_1797wt_1165


----------



## sammix3

^^That is why I don't like to buy as "new without tags". I hate liars. Karma will get them!


----------



## Dukeprincess

foxycleopatra said:


> the BEST wrap of the season (IMHO).......JEANNE in Spotted Cat Grey
> 
> ON SALE at Saks & Nordies (too bad I missed my size already, but sizes 0 & 10 are available at the moment)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492821465&bmUID=ja6GLvr
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3174958




Sizes 0 and 10 back in stock at Saks!


Agata on sale for $192 (be twins with *megt*)
http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/fashionflash&itemId=T2Q8X


----------



## sammix3

2 items are arriving today !


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> 2 items are arriving today !



Hints please?


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Hints please?



I can't keep suprises lol. It's the Julian in diamond haze print (I took a not so great modeling pic at Saks earlier this month) and the gold bolo. Julian was ordered during bloomies charity event and bolo from eBay.. they're all going to need alterations for sure. Will post pics later


----------



## Enigma78

Dukeprincess said:


> Sizes 0 and 10 back in stock at Saks!
> 
> 
> Agata on sale for $192 (be twins with *megt*)
> http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/fashionflash&itemId=T2Q8X



Any modelling pics of the Agata anyone?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Enigma78 said:


> Any modelling pics of the Agata anyone?



Meg has it, maybe she will post her pics.  I know she posted it in the CL thread somewhere....


----------



## USAF Brat

My first DVF dress was purchased in the late 70's and I was lucky enough (and smart enough) to purchase it in black.  I still wear it, continue to get compliments on it, and have several nieces who are on the waiting list for it.  The most interesting comments I get are from men who say it's feminine, yet sexy. My husband agrees!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> I can't keep suprises lol. It's the Julian in diamond haze print (I took a not so great modeling pic at Saks earlier this month) and the gold bolo. Julian was ordered during bloomies charity event and bolo from eBay.. they're all going to need alterations for sure. Will post pics later


----------



## megt10

Enigma78 said:


> Any modelling pics of the Agata anyone?


 I have the dress and love it. Here is the pic. I found it tts.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> 2 items are arriving today !


 My wrap arrived yesterday and I love it. The Bloomies pics didn't do it justice.


----------



## dbeth

FLWriterGirl said:


> I love DVF clothing, I just wish there were more discounts! I recently bought the Bairly Louche dress in a pumpkin color and it is my FAV dress of all time. There are a few things I want right now but I'm going to hold out.
> Here is a picture of the Bairly Louche dress:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/magpiestyle/6041794371/



I love the Bairly Louche dress!! But it doesn't like my body type. 




foxycleopatra said:


> the BEST wrap of the season (IMHO).......JEANNE in Spotted Cat Grey
> 
> ON SALE at Saks & Nordies (too bad I missed my size already, but sizes 0 & 10 are available at the moment)
> 
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/755/3481/0475534813240/0475534813240R_276x368.jpg
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574492821465&bmUID=ja6GLvr
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3174958



That is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!! How did I miss this one?!




megt10 said:


> I have the dress and love it. Here is the pic. I found it tts.



GORGEOUS Meg---you look stunning! Love the details on this dress!!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> I love the Bairly Louche dress!! But it doesn't like my body type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!! How did I miss this one?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS Meg---you look stunning! Love the details on this dress!!


Thanks Beth and you know what it would look great with? My shoes came from ebay today and I love them!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Meg, the Agata looks fab on you!   Def would look fab with those CLs!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> My wrap arrived yesterday and I love it. The Bloomies pics didn't do it justice.



Modeling pics?? BTW, the agata looks great on you!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Took two pics of my Cupcake twins!   Wanted the leather version ever since I tried it on at the store (over a year ago), but didn't wanna fork over that $$, haha.  Found it new with tags on eBay a while back!   Found the cotton/spandex version a lot longer ago... and both for less than half the price of the original retail of the leather version! 

Cotton/spandex






Leather


----------



## sammix3

fieryfashionist said:


> Took two pics of my Cupcake twins!   Wanted the leather version ever since I tried it on at the store (over a year ago), but didn't wanna fork over that $$, haha.  Found it new with tags on eBay a while back!   Found the cotton/spandex version a lot longer ago... and both for less than half the price of the original retail of the leather version!
> 
> Cotton/spandex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather



Super cute!!! Love the Target for Missoni, I have that dress too


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Meg, the Agata looks fab on you!   Def would look fab with those CLs!


Thanks Fiery! I love the dress it is really pretty.


sammix3 said:


> Modeling pics?? BTW, the agata looks great on you!


I will try and get pics Friday or Saturday. Did yours arrive yet?


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Took two pics of my Cupcake twins!   Wanted the leather version ever since I tried it on at the store (over a year ago), but didn't wanna fork over that $$, haha.  Found it new with tags on eBay a while back!   Found the cotton/spandex version a lot longer ago... and both for less than half the price of the original retail of the leather version!
> 
> Cotton/spandex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leather


Love them Fiery. You look awesome.


----------



## Enigma78

megt10 said:


> I have the dress and love it. Here is the pic. I found it tts.



Thanks , you look very lovely


----------



## megt10

Enigma78 said:


> Thanks , you look very lovely


 Your welcome and thank you that is really nice of you to say.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thanks Fiery! I love the dress it is really pretty.
> 
> I will try and get pics Friday or Saturday. Did yours arrive yet?



Yes ma'am! Just arrived today. Posting pics now


----------



## sammix3

Here is the gold bolo! I'm usually a 0 in DVF but the skirt is definitely a bit tight, I think a 2 would've been better. But then again I got it on eBay for less than 50% retail so I'll manage. Does it look too small on me? Also.. sorry for the crappy modeling pic, should've changed to a black top but was too lazy. Oh and since it was a bit small, I had to get it on over my head and pulling it down, because it would not come up my hips lol.


----------



## sammix3

Here is the Justin in diamond haze. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Here is the Justin in diamond haze. Any thoughts on this?


 I love this dress on you. I would have it hemmed a couple of inches but it looks fabulous. It is hard to really see how pretty the colors are in the picture.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Here is the gold bolo! I'm usually a 0 in DVF but the skirt is definitely a bit tight, I think a 2 would've been better. But then again I got it on eBay for less than 50% retail so I'll manage. Does it look too small on me? Also.. sorry for the crappy modeling pic, should've changed to a black top but was too lazy. Oh and since it was a bit small, I had to get it on over my head and pulling it down, because it would not come up my hips lol.


 The skirt doesn't look too small for you at all. In fact it looks awesome on you. I think you are one of the few people that I have seen wearing this type skirt that can pull it off. Your waist looks tiny and the length is just right for you.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I love this dress on you. I would have it hemmed a couple of inches but it looks fabulous. It is hard to really see how pretty the colors are in the picture.





megt10 said:


> The skirt doesn't look too small for you at all. In fact it looks awesome on you. I think you are one of the few people that I have seen wearing this type skirt that can pull it off. Your waist looks tiny and the length is just right for you.



Meg - Unfortunately, my pictures have bad lighting and cannot capture the true colors! And I do agree that the Jeanne and Justin will always have to be hemmed. I was pretty shocked with the length of the bolo because all of the sites say about 17.5"-18" long, but when I measured mine (I know... lol) it was only like 15", saves me at least $10 for alterations. Thank you for the compliments  I just have to remember to put the bolo on from top down instead of bottom up when I do wear it.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Meg - Unfortunately, my pictures have bad lighting and cannot capture the true colors! And I do agree that the Jeanne and Justin will always have to be hemmed. I was pretty shocked with the length of the bolo because all of the sites say about 17.5"-18" long, but when I measured mine (I know... lol) it was only like 15", saves me at least $10 for alterations. Thank you for the compliments  I just have to remember to put the bolo on from top down instead of bottom up when I do wear it.


 I know what you mean when looking at length. I got 1 dress that was supposed to be 20" from the waist and I swear it couldn't be more than 15 which on me is wayyyyyy toooooo shooooort, lol. I am going to wear it with leggings and boots this fall as sort of a tunic because it is really a cute comfy dress.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I like the Bolo on you, just don't breathe too much   I really like that Justin, I think it will be nice with tights too.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I like the Bolo on you, just don't breathe too much   I really like that Justin, I think it will be nice with tights too.



Lol I pass out at a restaurant... no worries I'm just trying to look fab!


----------



## sammix3

Would the bolo look funny with tights? What about flats?


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Would the bolo look funny with tights? What about flats?



I think it would be fine with tights.  Flats might make you like wide on bottom given your height and the girth of the skirt.  If that makes sense?


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I think it would be fine with tights.  Flats might make you like wide on bottom given your height and the girth of the skirt.  If that makes sense?



Yup, considering my height (4"11.5) it would be a little "too much" for me, good thing I asked!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Marcie on sale - Call for sizes - $188

http://www.azaleasf.com/ourstore.ht...pageSize=60&currSort=score&sortDirection=desc

Jill -$113

http://www.azaleasf.com/ourstore.ht...pageSize=60&currSort=score&sortDirection=desc


----------



## FLWriterGirl

I think it looks adorable, a little snug in the waist but not too tight overall.



sammix3 said:


> Here is the gold bolo! I'm usually a 0 in DVF but the skirt is definitely a bit tight, I think a 2 would've been better. But then again I got it on eBay for less than 50% retail so I'll manage. Does it look too small on me? Also.. sorry for the crappy modeling pic, should've changed to a black top but was too lazy. Oh and since it was a bit small, I had to get it on over my head and pulling it down, because it would not come up my hips lol.


----------



## sammix3

FLWriterGirl said:


> I think it looks adorable, a little snug in the waist but not too tight overall.



Thanks hun!


----------



## aznbaybee4u

*xxxxxx
read our rules!!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Amex Deal!  For those of you with Amex cards, if you link your card through this special link posted on DVF's FB page https://www.facebook.com/americanexpress?sk=app_216352075054740

You can get $50 off any purchase $250 or more!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Weren't you looking for this top, *foxycleopatra?*  I love it!

http://www.dvf.com/Nyssa-Top/S40388...&start=16&preselectsize=yes&cgid=tops-fashion


----------



## AEGIS

i LOVE this skirt! it will be so chic during the holidays




sammix3 said:


> Here is the gold bolo! I'm usually a 0 in DVF but the skirt is definitely a bit tight, I think a 2 would've been better. But then again I got it on eBay for less than 50% retail so I'll manage. Does it look too small on me? Also.. sorry for the crappy modeling pic, should've changed to a black top but was too lazy. Oh and since it was a bit small, I had to get it on over my head and pulling it down, because it would not come up my hips lol.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Thanks Beth and you know what it would look great with? My shoes came from ebay today and I love them!




it would look amazing with it!


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> it would look amazing with it!


 I think so too! I am going to break them in tonight.


----------



## AEGIS

Greentea said:


> phiphi and Aegis - looking great!



thank you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Alastrina - size 10 - $97!

http://www.shopbop.com/alastrina-dr...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=10495

Veda - size 2 - $173
http://www.shopbop.com/veda-dress-d...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=34358

Flyma - size 6 - $173

http://www.shopbop.com/flyma-dress-...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=12867


----------



## ikny

Della in 4,8,10 $129
http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...dress/3221108?origin=category&resultback=2176


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> i LOVE this skirt! it will be so chic during the holidays



ITA! Can't wait to wear it a couple times this holiday season


----------



## sammix3

I dropped off my Julian and Sep wrap of the month for alterations yesterday 

BTW - Not sure if you remember about my test(s) back in July where I ranted about how horribly I did.. well I passed!!! Along with the one I took last month! 2 more to go!!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I dropped off my Julian and Sep wrap of the month for alterations yesterday
> 
> BTW - Not sure if you remember about my test(s) back in July where I ranted about how horribly I did.. well I passed!!! Along with the one I took last month! 2 more to go!!


 Congratulations Sammi.


----------



## Enigma78

sammix3 said:


> I dropped off my Julian and Sep wrap of the month for alterations yesterday
> 
> BTW - Not sure if you remember about my test(s) back in July where I ranted about how horribly I did.. well I passed!!! Along with the one I took last month! 2 more to go!!



Congratulations, thats always the best feeling, passing when you least expected, Well done


----------



## Butterfly_77

well done, Sammi!! Congrats

cheers to your success!





sammix3 said:


> I dropped off my Julian and Sep wrap of the month for alterations yesterday
> 
> BTW - Not sure if you remember about my test(s) back in July where I ranted about how horribly I did.. well I passed!!! Along with the one I took last month! 2 more to go!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *sammi!*


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Thanks Beth and you know what it would look great with? My shoes came from ebay today and I love them!



Oooo, I love that red Meg!! Have you modeled them yet? Did I miss it?!




sammix3 said:


> Here is the gold bolo! I'm usually a 0 in DVF but the skirt is definitely a bit tight, I think a 2 would've been better. But then again I got it on eBay for less than 50% retail so I'll manage. Does it look too small on me? Also.. sorry for the crappy modeling pic, should've changed to a black top but was too lazy. Oh and since it was a bit small, I had to get it on over my head and pulling it down, because it would not come up my hips lol.



I LOVE that skirt on you Sammi!!! You can pull it off!!




Dukeprincess said:


> I think it would be fine with tights.  Flats might make you like wide on bottom given your height and the girth of the skirt.  If that makes sense?



Girth. :lolots:  (Sorry, my mind is elsewhere at the moment.)




sammix3 said:


> I dropped off my Julian and Sep wrap of the month for alterations yesterday
> 
> BTW - Not sure if you remember about my test(s) back in July where I ranted about how horribly I did.. well I passed!!! Along with the one I took last month! 2 more to go!!



Whoot!!!!!!!!!!   Congrats Sammi!!! So happy for you!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Oooo, I love that red Meg!! Have you modeled them yet? Did I miss it?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE that skirt on you Sammi!!! You can pull it off!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girth. :lolots: (Sorry, my mind is elsewhere at the moment.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoot!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats Sammi!!! So happy for you!


 Yeah I wore them with my a Just Cavalli dress and posted in CL sub-forum. They are so comfortable I am going to be looking for more of this style.


----------



## sammix3

Have this delayed at bloomies and was just at NM and tried it. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Have this delayed at bloomies and was just at NM and tried it. What do you ladies think?



I like that print.


----------



## chloe_chanel

sammix3 said:


> Have this delayed at bloomies and was just at NM and tried it. What do you ladies think?



Looks nice on you.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Have this delayed at bloomies and was just at NM and tried it. What do you ladies think?


 I like the print Sammie but is it a little small? It is hard to tell with the lighting.


----------



## Enigma78

sammix3 said:


> Have this delayed at bloomies and was just at NM and tried it. What do you ladies think?



very lovely print , maybe a size up to compare?


----------



## megt10

I don't think I have posted this top that I got on ebay about a month ago. It is the Issie top in lightning. I am not overly fond of the style but I love the print. I also bought it in the orange color as well before I realized that I don't care much for the style.


----------



## Justlooking4

Of course the most famous DVF reselling liar and cheat on fleabay is at it again. She just bought this used DVF Jeanne OK print for $89.99 used, but doesn't mention there is a stain on the front of the dress. Now she is reselling it for $278, which is triple the price. BTW she had 4 private buying ids now. This lady is awful. I'm tired of her lying and thinking she can deceive innocent ebayers. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43a9ef375d#ht_2253wt_1398

Here's the link where she bought the used DVF dress. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...17&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## DC-Cutie

Justlooking4 said:


> Of course the most famous DVF reselling liar and cheat on fleabay is at it again. She just bought this used DVF Jeanne OK print for $89.99 used, but doesn't mention there is a stain on the front of the dress. Now she is reselling it for $278, which is triple the price. BTW she had 4 private buying ids now. This lady is awful. I'm tired of her lying and thinking she can deceive innocent ebayers.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43a9ef375d#ht_2253wt_1398
> 
> Here's the link where she bought the used DVF dress. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...17&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123#ht_500wt_1413



is there a way to report it?

I emailed her last week pointing out her buying and selling without giving full disclosure...  never heard back, go figure!


----------



## DC-Cutie

sammix3 said:


> Have this delayed at bloomies and was just at NM and tried it. What do you ladies think?



I love the print, but it looks a bit tight/small.


----------



## Justlooking4

DC-Cutie said:


> is there a way to report it?
> 
> I emailed her last week pointing out her buying and selling without giving full disclosure...  never heard back, go figure!



DC that's great that you emailed her about not giving full disclosure. I'm not surprised that she did not respond to you. I'm sure she has now blocked you from buying any DVF items from her now. Yes, you can report her to ebay. On the auction there is a link you can click on to report her. If she would just be honest it would not bother me, but she just lies over and over again. And having 4 private buying ids and keeping her auctions private is a sign that she is lying and taking advantage of innocent buyers. If her buyers knew she was doing this I know they would not be leaving great feedback. Of course she is going to write a sweet thank you card and wrap the DVF dress up beautifully when she just made $250 off of you.  I will report her to ebay again. I just don't want any wonderful TPFers to be taken advantage of.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Justlooking4 said:


> Of course the most famous DVF reselling liar and cheat on fleabay is at it again. She just bought this used DVF Jeanne OK print for $89.99 used, but doesn't mention there is a stain on the front of the dress. Now she is reselling it for $278, which is triple the price. BTW she had 4 private buying ids now. This lady is awful. I'm tired of her lying and thinking she can deceive innocent ebayers.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43a9ef375d#ht_2253wt_1398
> 
> Here's the link where she bought the used DVF dress. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...17&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123#ht_500wt_1413



Yeah I noticed that too.  But IMHO it's not nearly as bad as that other seller selling pre-owned/used dresses as "new w/o tags."  In this case it is quite possible she bought it and had it dry-cleaned to clean out the stain (I was watching that earlier auction and couldn't even notice the stain mentioned)......and it is pre-owned as she listed it to be (she didn't list it as new w/o tags).  Price-wise it really is supply & demand and that reseller is smart about pricing (and has every right to price however she wants)........for that print, I would not be at all surprised if it sells for the BIN price or close to it.  I guess what I'm saying is that my biggest concern is when sellers mislead buyers about the CONDITION of the dress.


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> I don't think I have posted this top that I got on ebay about a month ago. It is the Issie top in lightning. I am not overly fond of the style but I love the print. I also bought it in the orange color as well before I realized that I don't care much for the style.



Meg, I love the Isse tops on you. You look wonderful.


----------



## Justlooking4

sammix3 said:


> Have this delayed at bloomies and was just at NM and tried it. What do you ladies think?



Sammi you look darling. I love the print of the cardigan, but I think one size up maybe better.


----------



## DC-Cutie

foxycleopatra said:


> Yeah I noticed that too.  But IMHO it's not nearly as bad as that other seller selling pre-owned/used dresses as "new w/o tags."  In this case it is quite possible she bought it and had it dry-cleaned to clean out the stain (I was watching that earlier auction and couldn't even notice the stain mentioned)......and it is pre-owned as she listed it to be (she didn't list it as new w/o tags).  Price-wise it really is supply & demand and that reseller is smart about pricing (and has every right to price however she wants)........for that print, I would not be at all surprised if it sells for the BIN price or close to it.  I guess what I'm saying is that my biggest concern is when sellers mislead buyers about the CONDITION of the dress.



she has sold in the past and is selling others that she has listed as New WITH tags, when they were purchased w/out tags and used.


----------



## sammix3

Ladies,

I felt that this ibiza material does not have as much stretch factor as the other ones that I have purchased, have to check the tags when I get home!

I think I might wait for this one to go on sale because I spent waaaay too much!


----------



## megt10

Justlooking4 said:


> Meg, I love the Isse tops on you. You look wonderful.


 Thanks Justlooking. I am keeping the ones that I bought but won't buy more of this style.


----------



## sammix3

I was right, this pink ibiza was 80% silk and 20% cashmere. The other ibizas I have are 100% wool and 80% cotton with 20% silk.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ladies, am I the only person who likes the Kipling?  I think it would be so cute belted with boots! Thoughts?

http://www.shopbop.com/kipling-long.../v=1/845524441910909.htm?fm=search-shopbysize


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Ladies, am I the only person who likes the Kipling?  I think it would be so cute belted with boots! Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/kipling-long.../v=1/845524441910909.htm?fm=search-shopbysize


 I can totally see it belted with boots. I don't like the way that it is shown but I love the print and it would look really good belted. Would you wear it with tights and booties or boots?


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> I can totally see it belted with boots. I don't like the way that it is shown but I love the print and it would look really good belted. Would you wear it with tights and booties or boots?



I'd likely wear it with a thick black belt and tall black suede boots and opaque Wolford tights!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I'd likely wear it with a thick black belt and tall black suede boots and opaque Wolford tights!


 I think that would look totally cute on you.


----------



## creighbaby

I haven't been on in ages, but I want these: and since I only buy DVF twice a year I will have to keep my fingers crossed and wait until the December sample sale.

Mikhaila Fringe Leather Jacket! 






There's more that I want but I am too lazy to post.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I take a hiatus from buying DVF and have bought 3 new dresses in a week! 

Reveals coming to a screen near you soon....


----------



## Butterfly_77

cannot wait 

need some inspiration - I haven't bought any DVF for the last 6 weeks :greengrin:



Dukeprincess said:


> I take a hiatus from buying DVF and have bought 3 new dresses in a week!
> 
> Reveals coming to a screen near you soon....


----------



## Justlooking4

OMG. Talk about greed and markups!!!$2,000 for a used DVF dress that this seller bought used on ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43a8edee20#ht_1589wt_1398
Here's the used dress she won. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310339843992&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123


----------



## ashleyjena

creighbaby said:


> I haven't been on in ages, but I want these: and since I only buy DVF twice a year I will have to keep my fingers crossed and wait until the December sample sale.
> 
> Mikhaila Fringe Leather Jacket!
> shopbop.com/actions/productZoomPageAction.action?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524441915983&color=12867&viewIndex=0
> 
> There's more that I want but I am too lazy to post.



Haha this is the story of my life as well. I end up on here in June and December because that's when I get my pieces! Can't wait for the December sample sale!!


----------



## scorpio13

Ladies, can anyone give me some inspiration about how to style the classic wrap dresses (i.e. Julian, etc..)? I know the beauty of it is that is supposed to be a simple "one-and-done" type of a thing but I just feel like some of my wrap dresses worn on their own look a bit boring. Plus, it is always freezing cold in my office so layers are necessary.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Justlooking4 said:


> OMG. Talk about greed and markups!!!$2,000 for a used DVF dress that this seller bought used on ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43a8edee20#ht_1589wt_1398
> Here's the used dress she won. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310339843992&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123



  She's clearly smoking crack if she thinks anyone is paying $2K for that dress.



scorpio13 said:


> Ladies, can anyone give me some inspiration about how to style the classic wrap dresses (i.e. Julian, etc..)? I know the beauty of it is that is supposed to be a simple "one-and-done" type of a thing but I just feel like some of my wrap dresses worn on their own look a bit boring. Plus, it is always freezing cold in my office so layers are necessary.



Add a bright colored cardigan (or even a deeper fall toned one) and a statement necklace.  That will spice up your wrap dress in no time!  

For example:

Cardi: http://www.anntaylor.com/ann/produc...tPageType=fullPriceProducts&defaultColor=1012

Necklace: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...79215?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item20bd220e6f


----------



## canadianstudies

scorpio13 said:


> Ladies, can anyone give me some inspiration about how to style the classic wrap dresses (i.e. Julian, etc..)? I know the beauty of it is that is supposed to be a simple "one-and-done" type of a thing but I just feel like some of my wrap dresses worn on their own look a bit boring. Plus, it is always freezing cold in my office so layers are necessary.


 
How about opaque tights and boots?


----------



## scorpio13

Dukeprincess said:


> Add a bright colored cardigan (or even a deeper fall toned one) and a statement necklace.  That will spice up your wrap dress in no time!
> 
> For example:
> 
> Cardi: http://www.anntaylor.com/ann/produc...tPageType=fullPriceProducts&defaultColor=1012
> 
> Necklace: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kate-Spade-...79215?pt=Designer_Jewelry&hash=item20bd220e6f



Thanks for the suggestions! I've tried a cardi before and I guess I just don't know what to do with the ties. They end up looking really bulky under a cardi. Maybe I'll just have to play around with it a bit more.


----------



## shoes4me2

Justlooking4 said:


> OMG. Talk about greed and markups!!!$2,000 for a used DVF dress that this seller bought used on ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43a8edee20#ht_1589wt_1398
> Here's the used dress she won. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310339843992&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123



That seller is the biggest liar. I bought a DVF dress from her and it had sweat stains on the underarms and the seams were coming apart. She had stated the dress was in pristine condition with no flaws whatsoever. When I received the dress I emailed her and she was so rude. She told me I could not return the dress as was stated in her auction. I left her negative feedback and then she left me positive neg feedback, so I contacted ebay and they removed the negative she left me. She then told me I could return the dress if I promised to change the negative feedback I left her. Well, lol and behold she got the dress back and I had to contact ebay to get her to refund me. I have noticed she will relist her DVF dresses in less than 24 hours if winning bidders don't pay within her demanded 24 hour time frame. I will never buy from this seller again.


----------



## Dukeprincess

scorpio13 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! I've tried a cardi before and I guess I just don't know what to do with the ties. They end up looking really bulky under a cardi. Maybe I'll just have to play around with it a bit more.



Just leave the cardigan open. I wear cardigans with mine all the time because it is freezing in my office.  I am wearing DVF today with a long open cardi.


----------



## Dukeprincess

One of my new additions, Genevieve.   (sorry for the giant pics)


----------



## surlygirl

super cute, *Duke*! what's the name of that print?


----------



## Dukeprincess

surlygirl said:


> super cute, *Duke*! what's the name of that print?



Large Heart Trail


----------



## sammix3

Duke - love the new dress and Missoni comforter


----------



## canadianstudies

scorpio13 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! I've tried a cardi before and I guess I just don't know what to do with the ties. They end up looking really bulky under a cardi. Maybe I'll just have to play around with it a bit more.


 
What about a cropped shrug or bolero?


----------



## canadianstudies

Dukeprincess said:


> One of my new additions, Genevieve.  (sorry for the giant pics)


 
Goooooorgeous!!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> One of my new additions, Genevieve.   (sorry for the giant pics)


 Wow Duke I love this on you! I have been eyeing this dress since I first saw it. Now I may have to take the plunge. You look beautiful.


----------



## megt10

Last night I wore my Aldavino dress to usher in the Jewish New Year at shul.


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> One of my new additions, Genevieve.  (sorry for the giant pics)


 
loving it!!! you look marvelous duke! :kiss:


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Aldavino dress to usher in the Jewish New Year at shul.


 
looking great meg!


----------



## Justlooking4

Dukeprincess said:


> One of my new additions, Genevieve.   (sorry for the giant pics)



Duke you look beautiful in your Genevieve!!!


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore my Aldavino dress to usher in the Jewish New Year at shul.



Meg, I love the Aldavino on you. It fits you perfectly. I had bought that dress on sale at Nordstroms, but it did not look good on me.

BTW I love your bathroom!!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> looking great meg!


 Thanks Phiphi. Today is going to be another DVF day.


----------



## megt10

Justlooking4 said:


> Meg, I love the Aldavino on you. It fits you perfectly. I had bought that dress on sale at Nordstroms, but it did not look good on me.
> 
> BTW I love your bathroom!!!


 Oh thank you so much. It was the first time I wore the dress. When I got it I wasn't sure about it either because the cami was so tight I had planned to have it altered so that it fit better but never did. When I put it on last night it fit better but still will have it altered when I take it to the dry cleaners.


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Duke - love the new dress and Missoni comforter





canadianstudies said:


> Goooooorgeous!!





megt10 said:


> Wow Duke I love this on you! I have been eyeing this dress since I first saw it. Now I may have to take the plunge. You look beautiful.





phiphi said:


> loving it!!! you look marvelous duke! :kiss:





Justlooking4 said:


> Duke you look beautiful in your Genevieve!!!



[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much ladies!    I really love this dress!


----------



## Dukeprincess

New Jeanne, Grey Spotted Cat, size 0 -$206!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...174958?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=342


----------



## megt10

I wore my Deblina dress today to Shul. Totally cute and comfortable. I made the mistake last night in wearing a dress that had no kick pleat. It made crawling over people to get to the restroom trecherous. Today I took that into account.


----------



## FLWriterGirl

Love that Deblina dress megt10! You look awesome.


----------



## megt10

FLWriterGirl said:


> Love that Deblina dress megt10! You look awesome.


 Thank you FLWriter. It is a really fun dress to wear.


----------



## bagsforme

DVF exclusive for Intermix on sale for $199.  Lots of sizes.
http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...eID=BolFSqx4S4U-lf82AH3GDGp_Y_aJF_X6fQ&cid=LS


----------



## Dukeprincess

bagsforme said:


> DVF exclusive for Intermix on sale for $199.  Lots of sizes.
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...eID=BolFSqx4S4U-lf82AH3GDGp_Y_aJF_X6fQ&cid=LS



Omg, I LOVE this!  Thanks for the post.  *adds dress to cart*


----------



## inspiredgem

I'm planning to buy this dress but have no clue on the sizing (this will be my first DVF purchase).  http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=548862&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
I've heard that DFV runs a little small.  My usual size in other brands is a 6.  Should I size up in this one?


----------



## AEGIS

Justlooking4 said:


> Of course the most famous DVF reselling liar and cheat on fleabay is at it again. She just bought this used DVF Jeanne OK print for $89.99 used, but doesn't mention there is a stain on the front of the dress. Now she is reselling it for $278, which is triple the price. BTW she had 4 private buying ids now. This lady is awful. I'm tired of her lying and thinking she can deceive innocent ebayers.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43a9ef375d#ht_2253wt_1398
> 
> Here's the link where she bought the used DVF dress. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...17&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123#ht_500wt_1413




wow how underhanded.


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> I'm planning to buy this dress but have no clue on the sizing (this will be my first DVF purchase).  http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=548862&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> I've heard that DFV runs a little small.  My usual size in other brands is a 6.  Should I size up in this one?


 Hey Inspired good to see you here! I am buying this one as well. I love the print on it. To answer your question in DVF wrap dresses I always size up 1 size. In her sheath dresses I am mostly a 2 but in her wraps I always buy a 4 and sometimes a 6. The Julian style is my favorite and I find sizing up 1 size works best.


----------



## Tmft

I ordered the Intermix dress too!  I'd been looking for it since it was in US weekly a few weeks ago.  I'm nervous about sizing as it's final sale with no returns, but I decided to take the risk.


I'm just not as excited about the fall collection as I was the pre-fall.  But now the pre fall is on sale   I got Reara in candy/currant  and Terrazo leopard falls coral. I have my eye on the harper bag in Ostrich and the Dinna dress in green.  


Has anyone seen the Harper in person?


----------



## coutureddd

took advantage of the 20% discount for students until the 30th 

clean lee dress in black; capreena mini in red spice; funnelia fur coat in black


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> Hey Inspired good to see you here! I am buying this one as well. I love the print on it. To answer your question in DVF wrap dresses I always size up 1 size. In her sheath dresses I am mostly a 2 but in her wraps I always buy a 4 and sometimes a 6. The Julian style is my favorite and I find sizing up 1 size works best.


 
Thanks Meg!  Hopefully it will look as good on me as all yours do on you.  



coutureddd said:


> took advantage of the 20% discount for students until the 30th
> 
> clean lee dress in black; capreena mini in red spice; funnelia fur coat in black


 
Great choices - they look beautiful on you!


----------



## sammix3

Great haul! I use my college ID for discounts also but I graduated last December. Shh don't tell!  The clean lee and capreena looks amazing on you, I got those also and the clean lee was just not for me and capreena was OK. 

My favorite is the fur coat though.. oh so soft! What kinda fur is it?



coutureddd said:


> took advantage of the 20% discount for students until the 30th
> 
> clean lee dress in black; capreena mini in red spice; funnelia fur coat in black


----------



## sammix3

I forgot.. today is October 1! But the October wrap of the month is not up yet.. darn it!


----------



## Justlooking4

AEGIS said:


> wow how underhanded.



Yes, this reseller is the worst. She just bought this used DVF dress for $39.99 a week ago: http://www.ebay.com.au:80/itm/ws/eB...tem=180718931198&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:AU:1123

Thanks to DC Cutie and other people contacting her, she is not lying and saying it's brand new. She is lying and saying the drycleaners removed the side tag though. No drycleaners has ever removed the side tag. Only the original owner of the dress did. Here's her listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...s=63&clkid=3173361504060281523#ht_1897wt_1398

She also bought this one and is now reselling: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123#ht_1617wt_1165

Her listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43a9ef8bbc#ht_2307wt_1398

And this dress she bought used for $100 and is reselling for $288!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43aa0a868b#ht_2077wt_1398

Every morning when I log into ebay and look up the DVF dresses and tops that sold the night before I see that all of the most popular styles and the lowest prices were bought by this reseller.  She must live on ebay 24/7. I just don't think it's fair for the rest of us that want to buy these DVF dresses to wear. She buys them to just resell and rip buyers off.


----------



## coutureddd

thanks!! hah i graduated undergrad in may and grad in august and still use my id (doesn't expire until 2015 woohoo). i tried on the clean lee in a burnt red? and i didn't like it but the black was a whole different story i love it! the fur is SO SO SOFT, its rabbit 



sammix3 said:


> Great haul! I use my college ID for discounts also but I graduated last December. Shh don't tell!  The clean lee and capreena looks amazing on you, I got those also and the clean lee was just not for me and capreena was OK.
> 
> My favorite is the fur coat though.. oh so soft! What kinda fur is it?


----------



## Dukeprincess

inspiredgem said:


> I'm planning to buy this dress but have no clue on the sizing (this will be my first DVF purchase).  http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=548862&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> I've heard that DFV runs a little small.  My usual size in other brands is a 6.  Should I size up in this one?



I know I am little late, but I agree with *Megt.*  Go a size up.  I am usually a 4-6 and I wear a 8-10 in DVF.  HTH!


WOW, I love those dresses and coat on you, *couturedd!*


----------



## ILoveC

i don't have pics but I have 3 dresses.  2 wrap in classic patterns and the white and blue swirl dress that was at saks this summer.  I have a few tops too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

sammix3 said:


> I forgot.. today is October 1! But the October wrap of the month is not up yet.. darn it!



Sammie - you really love those Wraps of the Month, huh?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Justlooking4 said:


> Yes, this reseller is the worst. She just bought this used DVF dress for $39.99 a week ago: http://www.ebay.com.au:80/itm/ws/eB...tem=180718931198&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:AU:1123
> 
> Thanks to DC Cutie and other people contacting her, she is not lying and saying it's brand new. She is lying and saying the drycleaners removed the side tag though. No drycleaners has ever removed the side tag. Only the original owner of the dress did. Here's her listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...s=63&clkid=3173361504060281523#ht_1897wt_1398
> 
> She also bought this one and is now reselling: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123#ht_1617wt_1165
> 
> Her listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43a9ef8bbc#ht_2307wt_1398
> 
> And this dress she bought used for $100 and is reselling for $288!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43aa0a868b#ht_2077wt_1398
> 
> Every morning when I log into ebay and look up the DVF dresses and tops that sold the night before I see that all of the most popular styles and the lowest prices were bought by this reseller.  She must live on ebay 24/7. I just don't think it's fair for the rest of us that want to buy these DVF dresses to wear. She buys them to just resell and rip buyers off.



I wish there was a way we could alert potential buyers and save them some money!  This seller is the reason why I stayed away from ebay for many years, just deceptive.  I don't have a problem with making a profit, as long as you describe items exactly and not lie about them.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Anyone looking for a SIZE 8 in the JEANNE in WISH BONE print?  -- 20% Bloomies discount off of $241.50 .......PM me.


----------



## creighbaby

Justlooking4 said:


> Yes, this reseller is the worst. She just bought this used DVF dress for $39.99 a week ago: http://www.ebay.com.au:80/itm/ws/eB...tem=180718931198&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:AU:1123
> 
> Thanks to DC Cutie and other people contacting her, she is not lying and saying it's brand new. She is lying and saying the drycleaners removed the side tag though. No drycleaners has ever removed the side tag. Only the original owner of the dress did. Here's her listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...s=63&clkid=3173361504060281523#ht_1897wt_1398
> 
> She also bought this one and is now reselling: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123#ht_1617wt_1165
> 
> Her listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43a9ef8bbc#ht_2307wt_1398
> 
> And this dress she bought used for $100 and is reselling for $288!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43aa0a868b#ht_2077wt_1398
> 
> Every morning when I log into ebay and look up the DVF dresses and tops that sold the night before I see that all of the most popular styles and the lowest prices were bought by this reseller.  She must live on ebay 24/7. *I just don't think it's fair for the rest of us that want to buy these DVF dresses to wear. *She buys them to just resell and rip buyers off.



This post may be unpopular, but I couldn't disagree more with the statement I put in bold. While this seller appears to be lacking an honesty chip and I think it is worse than horrible that she lies in her auctions, if she wants to stay up and buy every DVF item on eBay, then that is her right. She should not lie and misrepresent her items. Buyers can't make informed decisions if the seller is a douchy liar.

(On a side note, I am always amazed at the market for beautiful DVF wraps on ebay. )


----------



## canadianstudies

*Inspiredgem*, DVF sizing really depends on big your bust is - I have a pretty small chest and find that I don't need to size up in DVF (I'm about 31 inches around the bust and wear a 2 in wrap dresses and in her other dresses).


----------



## Matchmaker90210

canadianstudies said:


> *Inspiredgem*, DVF sizing really depends on big your bust is - I have a pretty small chest and find that I don't need to size up in DVF (I'm about 31 inches around the bust and wear a 2 in wrap dresses and in her other dresses).



That is really assuring to know! I buy a lot of DVF's shirt dresses, I am normally a 4 in clothing, but in button down anything ( especially in DVF), I have to go up 1-3 sizes, just because I am also a 34DD. Nice to know it's the dresses that run small in the bust.


----------



## FLWriterGirl

I missed buying the Brutus leather jacket in carmel and am dying for one now. I see a few on ebay, but I don't want to pay $400. If anyone sees this jacket in a size 8 or 10 for $300 or less, let me know!


----------



## Justlooking4

DC-Cutie said:


> I wish there was a way we could alert potential buyers and save them some money!  This seller is the reason why I stayed away from ebay for many years, just deceptive.  I don't have a problem with making a profit, as long as you describe items exactly and not lie about them.



DC that is exactly how I feel and that is why I posted on this forum to try to warn some other TPFers. Of course this seller has made all of her auctions private, so people cannot contact her buyers. I wish some of her buyers knew about this thread. I'm sure they would not be happy that this seller lied to them and made over $200 off of them. I'm sure her feedback would not be glowing if they knew the truth.  I wish there was a way we could warn ebay buyers too. I have reported her to ebay when she has lied in her listings, but they won't do anything. Ebay seems to turn a blind eye if the seller brings in a lot of money for them.  It also looks like she now has another private buying id, which means she now has 5 or 6 private buying ids. I thought that was against ebay too.


----------



## Justlooking4

creighbaby said:


> This post may be unpopular, but I couldn't disagree more with the statement I put in bold. While this seller appears to be lacking an honesty chip and I think it is worse than horrible that she lies in her auctions, if she wants to stay up and buy every DVF item on eBay, then that is her right. She should not lie and misrepresent her items. Buyers can't make informed decisions if the seller is a douchy liar.
> 
> (On a side note, I am always amazed at the market for beautiful DVF wraps on ebay. )



I do understand your feelings. It just makes me mad, because many times I have bid on some of these DVF dresse and all of a sudden I will see that she has intercepted the auctions and gotten the seller to cancel all bids and then relist the dresses for her at a low BIN price. Then I will see the dress I was dying to have listed by her for triple the price. I do agree the worst part is that she lies over and over again in her auctions.


----------



## windy55

foxycleopatra said:


> Anyone looking for a SIZE 8 in the JEANNE in WISH BONE print? -- 20% Bloomies discount off of $241.50 .......PM me.
> 
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/755/3450/0475534500591/0475534500591R__ASTL_300x400.jpg


 
I just bought this for full price from Saks in a size 10 and it is a great dress!  I would have really loved to have gotten it for this kind of discount...


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Omg, I LOVE this!  Thanks for the post.  *adds dress to cart*


 Did you buy the dress? I just saw it and love it. I bought it.


----------



## megt10

coutureddd said:


> took advantage of the 20% discount for students until the 30th
> 
> clean lee dress in black; capreena mini in red spice; funnelia fur coat in black


 Wow, you look fabulous I love everything you bought.


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> Thanks Meg!  Hopefully it will look as good on me as all yours do on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Great choices - they look beautiful on you!


 You always look great and I think DVF is so flattering on most women, which is why she is so popular . Did you buy the dress? I can't wait to see it on you.


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> I wish there was a way we could alert potential buyers and save them some money!  This seller is the reason why I stayed away from ebay for many years, just deceptive.  I don't have a problem with making a profit, as long as you describe items exactly and not lie about them.


 Totally agree with this. I still buy some DVF on ebay but only from sellers that I know are honest and sell authentic items even if they tend to be a little pricier. Their items are still usually less than dept. stores.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke, I'm very late to the party, but I love the dress on you. You did very well!!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> One of my new additions, Genevieve.   (sorry for the giant pics)


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammi...still no news? Cannot wait to see it and I hope that it's one for me this month 



sammix3 said:


> I forgot.. today is October 1! But the October wrap of the month is not up yet.. darn it!


----------



## sammix3

Not yet! I think they get weekends off, lol.



Butterfly_77 said:


> sammi...still no news? Cannot wait to see it and I hope that it's one for me this month


----------



## Justlooking4

DC-Cutie said:


> I wish there was a way we could alert potential buyers and save them some money!  This seller is the reason why I stayed away from ebay for many years, just deceptive.  I don't have a problem with making a profit, as long as you describe items exactly and not lie about them.



OMG two more new listings and two more lies!!! 
Look at this lie. http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43aa1002b6#ht_2368wt_1398

She states: "Purchased for full retail, I wore this only for less than a few hours;  wore to a wedding and rcvd a ton of compliments! It's now a bit too snug for me ~ absolute excellent condition!!" 
Why can't she just be honest and stop lying!!!! Wrong, she only paid $20.00 for this used dress on fleabay from another seller.  BTW she never wears any of these DVF dresses she buys.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Justlooking4 said:


> OMG two more new listings and two more lies!!!
> Look at this lie. http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43aa1002b6#ht_2368wt_1398
> 
> She states: "Purchased for full retail, I wore this only for less than a few hours;  wore to a wedding and rcvd a ton of compliments! It's now a bit too snug for me ~ absolute excellent condition!!"
> Why can't she just be honest and stop lying!!!! Wrong, she only paid $20.00 for this used dress on fleabay from another seller.  BTW she never wears any of these DVF dresses she buys.



uggghhh!!!!

I see she's started doing 'private buyer' listings...


----------



## inspiredgem

Dukeprincess said:


> I know I am little late, but I agree with *Megt.*  Go a size up.  I am usually a 4-6 and I wear a 8-10 in DVF.  HTH!
> 
> 
> WOW, I love those dresses and coat on you, *couturedd!*


Thanks Duke!  Keeping my fingers crossed that I can fit into the size 8   Also wanted to mention how great that dress looks on you!



canadianstudies said:


> *Inspiredgem*, DVF sizing really depends on big your bust is - I have a pretty small chest and find that I don't need to size up in DVF (I'm about 31 inches around the bust and wear a 2 in wrap dresses and in her other dresses).


Thanks!  I'm not very 'gifted' in the chest - so the dress may work out very well. 



megt10 said:


> You always look great and I think DVF is so flattering on most women, which is why she is so popular . Did you buy the dress? I can't wait to see it on you.


I did buy the dress (as well as a few other items).   Hopefully they will arrive next week.


----------



## Justlooking4

Here's a great ebay deal that is about to end. It's for a beautiful Julian Laurel Leaf green and white print in size 8. I have this dress and I love it!!! This is a great deal. The seller put the wrong picture in the first photo as she notes in the auction. This dress normally goes for over $250 and the price is only at $108. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260862739553#ht_1254wt_1165


----------



## foxycleopatra

The lying resellers are bidding on this dress, hahaha, let's see how long it'll take for it to turn up on eBay for triple or quadruple the price........

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=320768781998

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320768781998#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## DC-Cutie

Justlooking4 said:


> Here's a great ebay deal that is about to end. It's for a beautiful Julian Laurel Leaf green and white print in size 8. I have this dress and I love it!!! This is a great deal. The seller put the wrong picture in the first photo as she notes in the auction. This dress normally goes for over $250 and the price is only at $108.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260862739553#ht_1254wt_1165



the size says "M", are you sure it's an 8?


----------



## Justlooking4

DC-Cutie said:


> the size says "M", are you sure it's an 8?



DC, your right. The title of the auction does say "M". I was just reading the measurements that she had listed and assumed it was an 8. If someone decides to bid on this dress, you should check the measurements first. Thanks DC.


----------



## Justlooking4

foxycleopatra said:


> The lying resellers are bidding on this dress, hahaha, let's see how long it'll take for it to turn up on eBay for triple or quadruple the price........
> 
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=320768781998
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320768781998#ht_500wt_1202


Foxy, you are right. She is using her other private buying id on this dress too: c***e ( private )

BTW she is also bidding on the other darling Julian Laurel Leaf. You know if she wins she will be relisting it and will state she paid full retail price for these dresses or will state they are brand new.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260862739553#ht_1254wt_1165
SFnative333 is bidding on this beautiful dress too. This is one of her private buying ids: b***o ( private )


----------



## foxycleopatra

JEANNE in SIMPLE WINTER GARDEN print, sz 12.......gorgeous & rare!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DVF-Diane-V..._WC_Dresses&hash=item1c1f85102d#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## foxycleopatra

Another gorgeous, RARE FIND......JEANNE in FRENCH BLUE "OK" print, sz 8  (this dress has indeed been faked before, but this one appears to be authentic based on the tags)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item336cbf254f#ht_1742wt_1185


----------



## Dukeprincess

So ladies, I tried on the Kipling at Saks on Saturday and my love affair is over.  It looked like a silk sheet on me.  Terrible.  

http://www.shopbop.com/kipling-long...534374302023737&extid=froogle-DIAVF4036736743


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> So ladies, I tried on the Kipling at Saks on Saturday and my love affair is over. It looked like a silk sheet on me. Terrible.
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/kipling-long...534374302023737&extid=froogle-DIAVF4036736743


 Oh that is too bad, were you able to belt it to see if that made a difference? On the up side that is more money toward something that you are going to totally love.


----------



## Butterfly_77

I have this one and it's one of my favorite DVF wraps (out of my 50 pieces...)

BUT: it runs quite small comparing to the other prints and the more recent styles - especially in the bust area. just fyi!



foxycleopatra said:


> Another gorgeous, RARE FIND......JEANNE in FRENCH BLUE "OK" print, sz 8 (this dress has indeed been faked before, but this one appears to be authentic based on the tags)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item336cbf254f#ht_1742wt_1185


----------



## Butterfly_77

if only this were in a sz 10! I have been looking for this print for ages 



foxycleopatra said:


> JEANNE in SIMPLE WINTER GARDEN print, sz 12.......gorgeous & rare!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DVF-Diane-V..._WC_Dresses&hash=item1c1f85102d#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Justlooking4

Justlooking4 said:


> Foxy, you are right. She is using her other private buying id on this dress too: c***e ( private )
> 
> BTW she is also bidding on the other darling Julian Laurel Leaf. You know if she wins she will be relisting it and will state she paid full retail price for these dresses or will state they are brand new.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260862739553#ht_1254wt_1165
> SFnative333 is bidding on this beautiful dress too. This is one of her private buying ids: b***o ( private )



Foxy, Sfnative333 did win this one. Your right she will be relisting for triple the price and state she paid full retail price. She had also won this same print last week. So now she has this same dress in two sizes to resell.


----------



## Justlooking4

foxycleopatra said:


> Another gorgeous, RARE FIND......JEANNE in FRENCH BLUE "OK" print, sz 8  (this dress has indeed been faked before, but this one appears to be authentic based on the tags)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item336cbf254f#ht_1742wt_1185



I love this one too. I have this one in black and white and I love it. I see sfnative333 is bidding on this one too. Didn't she just sell another used one yesterday that she had bought used on ebay? Someone on this forum needs to buy this one!!!


----------



## Justlooking4

foxycleopatra said:


> Another gorgeous, RARE FIND......JEANNE in FRENCH BLUE "OK" print, sz 8  (this dress has indeed been faked before, but this one appears to be authentic based on the tags)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item336cbf254f#ht_1742wt_1185



This one below in my link is clearly a fake knock off of the French Blue OK print. I don't know why ebay is not removing this fake DVF. This one has been up for the past month. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/18073135598...XX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## Dukeprincess

Someone buy this and save me from myself!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...180812?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=228

*meg:* I hated it on me, belted or not.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Someone buy this and save me from myself!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...180812?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=228
> 
> *meg:* I hated it on me, belted or not.


 Well there will always be another dress that you look HOT in .


----------



## surlygirl

Dukeprincess said:


> Someone buy this and save me from myself!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...180812?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=228
> 
> *meg:* I hated it on me, belted or not.



I love this! I think it would look nice with my tobacco/black maggies and leopard mbps. What do you think?


----------



## Dukeprincess

surlygirl said:


> i love this! I think it would look nice with my tobacco/black maggies and leopard mbps. What do you think?



do it!


----------



## sammix3

Yay the alterations are finally done. Presenting the Julian in diamond haze.


----------



## surlygirl

Dukeprincess said:


> do it!



I  to the !

cute, *sammi*!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Yay the alterations are finally done. Presenting the Julian in diamond haze.


 Gorgeous Sammi. I was thinking of wearing mine today too.


----------



## sammix3

surlygirl said:


> I  to the !
> 
> cute, *sammi*!



Thanks Surly!



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Sammi. I was thinking of wearing mine today too.



Thank you Meg. Great minds think alike


----------



## Butterfly_77

very nice, sammi. this is the perfect lenght!

still no news of the October wrap of the month?? (I'm not able to enter facebook in the office )


sammix3 said:


> Yay the alterations are finally done. Presenting the Julian in diamond haze.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> very nice, sammi. this is the perfect lenght!
> 
> still no news of the October wrap of the month?? (I'm not able to enter facebook in the office )



Thanks butterfly! Not yet.. they said "soon" lol


----------



## Dukeprincess

surlygirl said:


> I  to the !
> 
> cute, *sammi*!



 

Looks nice, *sammi.  

*NM.com is having a really great sale on DVF right now.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Duke,* too bad about the Kipling, but hey, more $$$ for something you'll totally ROCK! 

*sammi*, looks great on you!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wore my navy lace Arita for my bestie's rehearsal dinner the other week (bag is a new Chanel khaki patent WOC and shoes are my CL oxblood glitter ron rons!  The real star was my mom's jewelry I just had to borrow though, haha ... crazy fabulous pearl/black diamond chandeliers and this amazing platinum/diamond flower ring)!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look gorgeous, *fiery!* 


 *sammi:* Didn't you want this dress?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...182252?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=114


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Wore my navy lace Arita for my bestie's rehearsal dinner the other week (bag is a new Chanel khaki patent WOC and shoes are my CL oxblood glitter ron rons!  The real star was my mom's jewelry I just had to borrow though, haha ... crazy fabulous pearl/black diamond chandeliers and this amazing platinum/diamond flower ring)!



Gorgeous love everything about the outfit.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> You look gorgeous, *fiery!*
> 
> 
> *sammi:* Didn't you want this dress?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...182252?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=114



Thanks Duke, love it bought it


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thank you, *Duke*!   Coming from such hotness, that's a huge compliment! 

Aww, thank you,* Meg*!!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Thanks Surly!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Meg. Great minds think alike



Yep, decided on a different DVF today. Will try and get a pic later today when I get home.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats *meg!* I am sure it will look fabulous on you!  

I've missed you, *fiery!*  Keep posting with your gorgeous self!


----------



## sammix3

I did but not anymore once I saw it IRL. Thanks for remembering!



Dukeprincess said:


> You look gorgeous, *fiery!*
> 
> 
> *sammi:* Didn't you want this dress?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...182252?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=114


----------



## foxycleopatra

fieryfashionist said:


> Wore my navy lace Arita for my bestie's rehearsal dinner the other week (bag is a new Chanel khaki patent WOC and shoes are my CL oxblood glitter ron rons!  The real star was my mom's jewelry I just had to borrow though, haha ... crazy fabulous pearl/black diamond chandeliers and this amazing platinum/diamond flower ring)!



Hi M, this is soooo sexy AND classy at the same time!!  I was worrying about this dress being too short but it looks to be the perfect length on you.


----------



## foxycleopatra

It's *ble09040* at work (lying) again......NEW w/o tags, really?!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item2a1491499c#ht_4163wt_1102

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280748000859#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi L!   Aww, thank you!!   I got a ton of compliments... it really is!   I'm sure it would look fabulous on you! 



foxycleopatra said:


> Hi M, this is soooo sexy AND classy at the same time!! I was worrying about this dress being too short but it looks to be the perfect length on you.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Missed you too, *Duke*!   I will!!   Always look forward to seeing your pics, so I gotta get my butt here to at least see those, haha.


----------



## foxycleopatra

NEW JEANNE in Wishbone, sz 12, 30% off

http://www.shopbop.com/new-jeanne-wrap-dress-diane/vp/v=1/845524441907275.htm


----------



## Justlooking4

foxycleopatra said:


> It's *ble09040* at work (lying) again......NEW w/o tags, really?!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item2a1491499c#ht_4163wt_1102
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280748000859#ht_500wt_1202



She just bought this one too for $79.99 and relisted it for $220 and is stating it is also brand new without tags.http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item27bef75a73#ht_1587wt_1165
Here's the link to the dress she just bought two days ago.  BTW why is she listing these dresses when she has not even received them yet!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/19058130040...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1413
She needs to note in the auction that this dress is very short. It looks like it has been worn and shortened. I have this dress and it is not supposed to be that short. I love how she never posts the actual dress, just a stock photo.

I see she has a private buying id like the other DVF reseller that lies in all of her auctions. She must have realized that other buyers caught onto her lies too.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I did but not anymore once I saw it IRL. Thanks for remembering!


 What is it like IRL? Good thing I bought it from Nordstrom. If I don't like it I can easily return it.


----------



## megt10

This is what I ended up wearing today. Forgot the name of the dress, the sweater is Trina Turk and the shoes are my go to shoe when I may end up doing a lot of walking the Prorata in nude patent.


----------



## sammix3

It looked super long... but the material was nice.  I think that it would be too much material for me so I just gave up 

Can't wait to see your modeling pic and love your outfit of the day!



megt10 said:


> What is it like IRL? Good thing I bought it from Nordstrom. If I don't like it I can easily return it.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> It looked super long... but the material was nice. I think that it would be too much material for me so I just gave up
> 
> Can't wait to see your modeling pic and love your outfit of the day!


 Well it might work for me then since I am on the taller side of average and have long legs for my height. We will see. Oh and thank you for the compliment.


----------



## melodysaw

thank you so much,  because of you, I was able to find the New Jeanne dress in Spotted Cat in Red at Shopbop. It will be my first wrap dress and I am so happy.  
Last Sunday I got a size 10 DVF shirt dress and it fits, do you think size 12 of wrap would be fine on me?



foxycleopatra said:


> NEW JEANNE in Wishbone, sz 12, 30% off
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/new-jeanne-wrap-dress-diane/vp/v=1/845524441907275.htm
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/diavf/diavf4024735926/diavf4024735926_p1_1-0_347x683.jpg


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wearing my New Jeanne today!


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> This is what I ended up wearing today. Forgot the name of the dress, the sweater is Trina Turk and the shoes are my go to shoe when I may end up doing a lot of walking the Prorata in nude patent.



Meg, you look wonderful in your DVF dress and I want your Balenciaga !!!!


----------



## Justlooking4

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing my New Jeanne today!



Duke, you look gorgeous in your new Jeanne!!! I love the colors.


----------



## sammix3

Beautiful! I didn't know you got a New Jeanne 



Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing my New Jeanne today!


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look great *meg!*

Thanks *justlooking and sammi!*   Yes, I have another New Jeanne as well...photos to come when I wear it.    I've been getting home late from work, so I have to post mod pics when I actually wear my new stuff it seems!


----------



## Butterfly_77

yessss....you got it?!?!!!!!!!

love it on you !!!  

Can you tell me more about the colors, please? How bright is the green? I'm still a bit unsure whether to buy it but told myself that if the October wrap of the month is any good, I'll do another round of bulk buying 

which other Jeanne print did you buy?




Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing my New Jeanne today!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> yessss....you got it?!?!!!!!!!
> 
> love it on you !!!
> 
> Can you tell me more about the colors, please? How bright is the green? I'm still a bit unsure whether to buy it but told myself that if the October wrap of the month is any good, I'll do another round of bulk buying
> 
> which other Jeanne print did you buy?



Indeed I did!  I absolutely love this dress.   The green is pretty vibrant, I think it is just slightly darker than my BB pic (because I was standing by a window), but not too loud.  I've gotten tons of compliments today from my coworkers.

I purchased the New Jeanne in Spotted Cat red, but it looked awful on me (just the colors, cute dress), so I swapped it out for another one that I cannot remember the print name.  It is black and yellow.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Thanks, dear *Duke*!!

If it's this one, I'm eyeing it too 

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...stenberg-dvf-b-d2766001l11-dresses-LIME/50216

DVF is so addictive - need to get more wardrobe space


----------



## Butterfly_77

has anybody of you seen / tried on this one?

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...g-DVF-B-D3827836G11-dresses-BLACK-MULTI/52510

what are you thinking about this one?

TIA


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> Thanks, dear *Duke*!!
> 
> If it's this one, I'm eyeing it too
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...stenberg-dvf-b-d2766001l11-dresses-LIME/50216
> 
> DVF is so addictive - need to get more wardrobe space



Yep, you're good.  



Butterfly_77 said:


> has anybody of you seen / tried on this one?
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...g-DVF-B-D3827836G11-dresses-BLACK-MULTI/52510
> 
> what are you thinking about this one?
> 
> TIA



I like that one, but the Newsy did nothing for me.  It was a weird length and did nothing for my curves.


----------



## Justlooking4

Here's another DVF auction that is full of lies. http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43a9fe1ed6#ht_2128wt_1398 She's selling it for $265 and only paid $38.00 for it!!! 


This reseller is stating this dress is brand new which is an outright lie. Here's the listing that she bought the dress from. It clearly states it's used.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...63&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123#ht_500wt_1180


----------



## Butterfly_77

would love to see some action pics, if you have the chance to take any 



Dukeprincess said:


> Yep, you're good.
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Justlooking4

Here's another DVF auction that is full of lies. http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43a9fe1ed6#ht_2128wt_1398 She's selling it for $265 and only paid $38.00 for it!!! 


This reseller is stating this dress is brand new which is an outright lie. Here's the listing that she bought the dress from. It clearly states it's used.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...63&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123#ht_500wt_1180[/QUOTE]

I can't believe that ebay is finally taking action on sellers that are lying. I just noticed that ebay removed her listing. Maybe someone reported her and ebay was able to see that she was lying in her auction. I'm so glad she did not get away with another lie and take advantage of another buyer. Below is the link of her auction and if you click on it you will see it was removed by ebay.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43a9fe1ed6#ht_2128wt_1398


----------



## Justlooking4

DC-Cutie said:


> uggghhh!!!!
> 
> I see she's started doing 'private buyer' listings...



DC, good news sfnative333 most recent listing was removed by ebay. 
She had listed another used DVF dress that she paid $38.00 for and then relisted the dress and stated it was brand new. She was trying to sell it for $265.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Justlooking4 said:


> DC, good news sfnative333 most recent listing was removed by ebay.
> She had listed another used DVF dress that she paid $38.00 for and then relisted the dress and stated it was brand new. She was trying to sell it for $265.



Yayyy!!!!!   One listing remove, many more to come!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing my New Jeanne today!


 Duke I LOVE THIS! I want it, lol. You look fabulous. I don't have any New Jeanne, does it run the same as the Julian?


----------



## megt10

Justlooking4 said:


> Meg, you look wonderful in your DVF dress and I want your Balenciaga !!!!


 Thanks Justlooking. I love the my Balenciaga bags. They are the only bag that I have the same style in different colors. My favorite are the Brief and the Velo styles.


Dukeprincess said:


> You look great *meg!*
> 
> Thanks *justlooking and sammi!*   Yes, I have another New Jeanne as well...photos to come when I wear it.    I've been getting home late from work, so I have to post mod pics when I actually wear my new stuff it seems!


 Thanks Duke, I can't wait to see more modeling pics. I know what you mean about being busy. I am the same way these days. I usually don't get a pic of a new dress until I actually wear it. On the up side, I tend to get to my new dresses faster that way . I still need to post a pic of my wrap the one that Sammi wore yesterday. I have a couple more dresses coming too. Now I am on the hunt for the New Jeanne as well. Where did you get it. I just adore it.


----------



## kelbell35

Help, ladies!  I need opinions!  I found this top at Century 21 today.  I love the fit but am unsure of the print... is it too much?


----------



## Tmft

Dukeprincess said:


> Yep, you're good.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that one, but the Newsy did nothing for me.  It was a weird length and did nothing for my curves.




I have Newsy in Green.  Fits my top and waist, but the snaps strain around my hips.


----------



## sammix3

The print is not my style, but do you like it and will you wear it? I like the fit on you. And I like your nail polish? Who is it by lol?



kelbell35 said:


> Help, ladies!  I need opinions!  I found this top at Century 21 today.  I love the fit but am unsure of the print... is it too much?


----------



## megt10

kelbell35 said:


> Help, ladies! I need opinions! I found this top at Century 21 today. I love the fit but am unsure of the print... is it too much?


I like the print but think that it is too large on your frame. If it came in a smaller version it would work better on a smaller frame.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Hi meg - not Duke - but as I have both New Jeanne's and Julian's I can say the fit more or less the same. I found that the arms of the new Jeanne are a little bit tighter than those of the Julian but less tight than some of the older versions.....

so if you stay with the same size as in Julian, you should just be fine!

HTH 



megt10 said:


> Duke I LOVE THIS! I want it, lol. You look fabulous. I don't have any New Jeanne, does it run the same as the Julian?


----------



## windy55

I like it!  And while the print is a large one, I think you look good in it.  If you are comfortable with the print then I say go for it...the fit is lovely.  




kelbell35 said:


> Help, ladies! I need opinions! I found this top at Century 21 today. I love the fit but am unsure of the print... is it too much?


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> Hi meg - not Duke - but as I have both New Jeanne's and Julian's I can say the fit more or less the same. I found that the arms of the new Jeanne are a little bit tighter than those of the Julian but less tight than some of the older versions.....
> 
> so if you stay with the same size as in Julian, you should just be fine!
> 
> HTH


 Thanks Butterfly, that helps a lot. Now I just need to find it, lol. If anyones sees this in a size 4 would PM me. Thanks.


----------



## canadianstudies

Kelbell, I really like it, but I love really big prints!


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> This is what I ended up wearing today. Forgot the name of the dress, the sweater is Trina Turk and the shoes are my go to shoe when I may end up doing a lot of walking the Prorata in nude patent.


You look beautiful!



Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing my New Jeanne today!


I love this! 


kelbell35 said:


> Help, ladies!  I need opinions!  I found this top at Century 21 today.  I love the fit but am unsure of the print... is it too much?


Cute blouse but you're so tiny I think the print overpowers you a bit.


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> You look beautiful!
> 
> 
> I love this!
> 
> Cute blouse but you're so tiny I think the print overpowers you a bit.


 
Thanks so much Inspiredgem


----------



## inspiredgem

Here are a couple of pictures of my first DVF purchases.  I am still quite baffled by the sizing and have to return by Baby Bis pants as they are too big.  Black dress is the Jori and the print is the new Julian.  I think I will need to find a camisole for the wrap dress.


----------



## sammix3

Loving the Jori on you! Hmm now I want to get one too lol.  Julian twins!! I love how your pink cardigan matches perfectly!



inspiredgem said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of my first DVF purchases.  I am still quite baffled by the sizing and have to return by Baby Bis pants as they are too big.  Black dress is the Jori and the print is the new Julian.  I think I will need to find a camisole for the wrap dress.


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of my first DVF purchases.  I am still quite baffled by the sizing and have to return by Baby Bis pants as they are too big.  Black dress is the Jori and the print is the new Julian.  I think I will need to find a camisole for the wrap dress.


 You look fabulous Inspired! I love both dresses on you. I have the same Julian wrap. The Jori is one that I am going to have to look for seeing it on you. I almost always have to wear a cami with my wrap dresses. As far as DVF pant sizing goes I take my normal size. All the pants I have ever tried on (which aren't that many) have fit me in tts and the same as other brands.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Loving the Jori on you! Hmm now I want to get one too lol.  Julian twins!! I love how your pink cardigan matches perfectly!


 LOL Sammi, I was just saying that about the Jori.


----------



## sammix3

LOL we have the same great taste in DVF!



megt10 said:


> LOL Sammi, I was just saying that about the Jori.


----------



## sammix3

20% off DVF.com!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

me too! I have never actually looked at the Jori when I'm at the boutique in London. Will try next time.  



megt10 said:


> LOL Sammi, I was just saying that about the Jori.


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're rocking both dresses. I love the look with the wrap and the cardi.

I have to wear a cami almost with every single wrap dress I own - too much cleavage for the office 

I love your nude shoes too 



inspiredgem said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of my first DVF purchases. I am still quite baffled by the sizing and have to return by Baby Bis pants as they are too big. Black dress is the Jori and the print is the new Julian. I think I will need to find a camisole for the wrap dress.


----------



## inspiredgem

sammix3 said:


> Loving the Jori on you! Hmm now I want to get one too lol.  Julian twins!! I love how your pink cardigan matches perfectly!


Thank you 



megt10 said:


> You look fabulous Inspired! I love both dresses on you. I have the same Julian wrap. The Jori is one that I am going to have to look for seeing it on you. I almost always have to wear a cami with my wrap dresses. As far as DVF pant sizing goes I take my normal size. All the pants I have ever tried on (which aren't that many) have fit me in tts and the same as other brands.


Thanks Meg!  

I tried it with a cami and it is much better! 



Butterfly_77 said:


> you're rocking both dresses. I love the look with the wrap and the cardi.
> 
> I have to wear a cami almost with every single wrap dress I own - too much cleavage for the office
> 
> I love your nude shoes too


Thanks Butterfly!


----------



## neko-chan

I need all your help to pray to the DVF gods, that my shopbop order for the Tunisa in chain print isn't lost for good. It's been 20 business days international to Canada with USPS and no sign


----------



## Dukeprincess

kelbell35 said:


> Help, ladies!  I need opinions!  I found this top at Century 21 today.  I love the fit but am unsure of the print... is it too much?



I love that on you!

*inspired:  *You look fantastic in both of your dresses.


----------



## BougieBoo

New sale prices on dvf.com! **Including the FB July wrap, which I originally missed out on purchasing!** You may have to search (g*ogle) "DVF" "Polo Check" to find that one, though. It wasn't coming up with the other results, but I just got confirmation that it has shipped! 

ETA: Perhaps other FB Month dresses may be available??


----------



## Dukeprincess

BougieBoo said:


> New sale prices on dvf.com! **Including the FB July wrap, which I originally missed out on purchasing!** You may have to search (g*ogle) "DVF" "Polo Check" to find that one, though. It wasn't coming up with the other results, but I just got confirmation that it has shipped!
> 
> ETA: Perhaps other FB Month dresses may be available??




Congrats!  That one was my favorite!  

One of the dresses that I had been stalking on the website was marked down and I got the F&F 20% off on top of that!


----------



## Butterfly_77

still no FB wrap of the month


----------



## Butterfly_77

congrats on this one! I have it too and I pretty like it. Hope you'll get it very soon!




BougieBoo said:


> New sale prices on dvf.com! **Including the FB July wrap, which I originally missed out on purchasing!** You may have to search (g*ogle) "DVF" "Polo Check" to find that one, though. It wasn't coming up with the other results, but I just got confirmation that it has shipped!
> 
> ETA: Perhaps other FB Month dresses may be available??


----------



## Caribeandiva

I have her monogram coated canvas carry-on luggage set. I bought it back in '04 or '05. I use it on all my travels and get countless compliments on them.


----------



## BougieBoo

Dukeprincess said:


> Congrats!  That one was my favorite!
> 
> One of the dresses that I had been stalking on the website was marked down and I got the F&F 20% off on top of that!



Thanks!! I was stalking this one too! LOL!! Guess the hunt paid off for us both!!


----------



## BougieBoo

Butterfly_77 said:


> congrats on this one! I have it too and I pretty like it. Hope you'll get it very soon!




Thank you-it is a gorgeous dress! Love pink and green!!


----------



## sammix3

Lucky! What a steal!


----------



## Justlooking4

Justlooking4 said:


> Here's another DVF auction that is full of lies. http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43a9fe1ed6#ht_2128wt_1398 She's selling it for $265 and only paid $38.00 for it!!!
> 
> 
> This reseller is stating this dress is brand new which is an outright lie. Here's the listing that she bought the dress from. It clearly states it's used.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...63&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123#ht_500wt_1180



I can't believe that ebay is finally taking action on sellers that are lying. I just noticed that ebay removed her listing. Maybe someone reported her and ebay was able to see that she was lying in her auction. I'm so glad she did not get away with another lie and take advantage of another buyer. Below is the link of her auction and if you click on it you will see it was removed by ebay.  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43a9fe1ed6#ht_2128wt_1398[/QUOTE]


It looks like sfnative lied to ebay and made a new listing. She had also bought this same used DVF dress in size 8 for just $61.00and has relisted it for $265 and is stating it's brand new again!!! She needs to stop with these lies. Here is the dress she bought in size 8: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290612659555#ht_500wt_1413

Here is her new listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...&_trkparms=algo=LVI&itu=UCI&otn=1&po=LVI&ps%3 

and she's stating it's brand new.


----------



## Justlooking4

DC-Cutie said:


> Yayyy!!!!!   One listing remove, many more to come!




DC, it looks like sfnative lied to ebay. She reposted this dress that ebay removed yesterday. http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...s=63&clkid=3293711987198504968#ht_2128wt_1398


----------



## Butterfly_77

October wrap of the month has arrived !!!!  

https://d3hok70xjqsuiy.cloudfront.net/4e0b3246a4e69/FRAGRANCE_THREE_DRESSES_1_1317994869.png

it's the Diane wrap in stones white print - the one she wore at the premier of the new fragrance in Paris...


--> does anybody know the fit/cut of this DIANE wrap? Never heard of it. Hope it's similar to the Jeanne wrap...

what are you thinking about it? Do you like it? 

I've seen a lot of pics from the flashmob in Paris and I saw some veeeery pretty prints too - but I quite like this one and most probably gonna buy it


----------



## canadianstudies

^^ from what I can tell, it is the New Jeanne:

" DIANE Wrap
Inspired by DIANE the fragrance, this New Jeanne wrap dress is as seductive, powerful and feminine as the scent itself. Classic, yet modern, this pebble printed wrap is effortlessly chic for day or night. With collar, self-tie belt, long sleeves. Hits above the knee."

Sadly, it isn't my colour so I'll be passing. Here's hoping for November!


----------



## shoes4me2

Butterfly_77 said:


> October wrap of the month has arrived !!!!
> 
> https://d3hok70xjqsuiy.cloudfront.net/4e0b3246a4e69/FRAGRANCE_THREE_DRESSES_1_1317994869.png
> 
> it's the Diane wrap in stones white print - the one she wore at the premier of the new fragrance in Paris...
> 
> 
> --> does anybody know the fit/cut of this DIANE wrap? Never heard of it. Hope it's similar to the Jeanne wrap...
> 
> what are you thinking about it? Do you like it?
> 
> I've seen a lot of pics from the flashmob in Paris and I saw some veeeery pretty prints too - but I quite like this one and most probably gonna buy it




I don't like the print or colors, so I will not be buying it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

The October FB wrap does look like the New Jeanne.  I love it, but the 20% won't work on it!


----------



## sammix3

I don't like yellow. I'm safe!


----------



## kelbell35

sammix3 said:


> The print is not my style, but do you like it and will you wear it? I like the fit on you. And I like your nail polish? Who is it by lol?





megt10 said:


> I like the print but think that it is too large on your frame. If it came in a smaller version it would work better on a smaller frame.





windy55 said:


> I like it!  And while the print is a large one, I think you look good in it.  If you are comfortable with the print then I say go for it...the fit is lovely.





canadianstudies said:


> Kelbell, I really like it, but I love really big prints!





inspiredgem said:


> Cute blouse but you're so tiny I think the print overpowers you a bit.





Dukeprincess said:


> I love that on you!



Thanks for the opinions, ladies!   Now that the work week is over, I'll have time to try styling it and see if I'm going to keep it or not.  And thank you, sammix3, my nail polish is Revlon Top Speed Candy.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I retract my earlier statement, the 20% off code DOES work on the FB wrap of the month!


----------



## phiphi

^^ ruh roh!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> ^^ ruh roh!!!



Just cancel the free perfume from your cart, then apply the code and it works!  Ordered mine earlier.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have a sample of the perfume, i thought for HOURS what it reminded me of - Dove soap!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> I have a sample of the perfume, i thought for HOURS what it reminded me of - Dove soap!



Yes, it smells gross.  I got a sample when they sent my Hoof print Jeanne.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Yes, it smells gross.  I got a sample when they sent my Hoof print Jeanne.



It's very overwhelming


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> It's very overwhelming



Keep the perfume, Diane, just send the dress please.  Thanks.


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> It's very overwhelming





Dukeprincess said:


> Keep the perfume, Diane, just send the dress please.  Thanks.



thanks for the input ladies!!


----------



## kelbell35

Thanks again for the opinions on the top, ladies.  I decided to keep it, and I wore it today...


----------



## sammix3

kelbell35 said:


> Thanks again for the opinions on the top, ladies.  I decided to keep it, and I wore it today...



Love how you paired it with the blazer!


----------



## Dukeprincess

kelbell35 said:


> Thanks again for the opinions on the top, ladies.  I decided to keep it, and I wore it today...


----------



## Butterfly_77

well done 

I think it looks awesome and I like it how you paired it with a blazer! 



kelbell35 said:


> Thanks again for the opinions on the top, ladies. I decided to keep it, and I wore it today...


----------



## windy55

Looks great!



kelbell35 said:


> Thanks again for the opinions on the top, ladies. I decided to keep it, and I wore it today...


----------



## phiphi

kelbell35 said:


> Thanks again for the opinions on the top, ladies.  I decided to keep it, and I wore it today...



really like this look!!


----------



## kelbell35

sammix3 said:


> Love how you paired it with the blazer!





Dukeprincess said:


>





Butterfly_77 said:


> well done
> 
> I think it looks awesome and I like it how you paired it with a blazer!





windy55 said:


> Looks great!





phiphi said:


> really like this look!!



Thank you for the compliments!!


----------



## disc0ball

kelbell35 said:


> Help, ladies!  I need opinions!  I found this top at Century 21 today.  I love the fit but am unsure of the print... is it too much?



LOVE! And I know you posted later pics, but do you know the name of this style? I feel like I have it in a blushy pink. Did yours have a waist tie? Also, which Century 21 did you find it at--uptown (near Lincoln Center) or the downtown one? Sorry for 20 questions, but I LOVED that print when I first saw it a while ago and I regret that I didn't jump on it at the time.


----------



## kelbell35

disc0ball said:


> LOVE! And I know you posted later pics, but do you know the name of this style? I feel like I have it in a blushy pink. Did yours have a waist tie? Also, which Century 21 did you find it at--uptown (near Lincoln Center) or the downtown one? Sorry for 20 questions, but I LOVED that print when I first saw it a while ago and I regret that I didn't jump on it at the time.



Thank you!  It is the Yacia, and yes it has a waist tie.  I found it at the uptown Century 21 near Lincoln Center.  Good luck finding it!


----------



## disc0ball

kelbell35 said:


> Thank you!  It is the Yacia, and yes it has a waist tie.  I found it at the uptown Century 21 near Lincoln Center.  Good luck finding it!



Thanks for the quick response. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for it? And were there a lot left when you went?


----------



## sammix3

Now that the Bloomies F&F is over, something cute pops up on their site!

New Julian in Deco Bloom Amethyst. I want it!


----------



## Butterfly_77

WANT it TOO 

this one is fantastic...off to Bloomies website 




sammix3 said:


> Now that the Bloomies F&F is over, something cute pops up on their site!
> 
> New Julian in Deco Bloom Amethyst. I want it!


----------



## inspiredgem

sammix3 said:


> Now that the Bloomies F&F is over, something cute pops up on their site!
> 
> New Julian in Deco Bloom Amethyst. I want it!


I love this one!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Ladies, I just went overboard on dvf.com    

Bought the wrap of the month, a navy blue New Jeanne and the New Jeanne in Spotted Cat Shade.....(finally I took the plunge and bought my first animal print wrap).

thanks to the Fall20 code, I "saved" quite a lot - ok. this is my kind of maths *lol*

will post pictures, once the dresses have arrived (probably the week after next week)


----------



## kelbell35

disc0ball said:


> Thanks for the quick response. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for it? And were there a lot left when you went?



I believe the top was around $99, and if I remember correctly, I saw at least one more when I purchased mine last week.


----------



## kelbell35

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, I just went overboard on dvf.com
> 
> Bought the wrap of the month, a navy blue New Jeanne and the New Jeanne in Spotted Cat Shade.....(finally I took the plunge and bought my first animal print wrap).
> 
> thanks to the Fall20 code, I "saved" quite a lot - ok. this is my kind of maths *lol*
> 
> will post pictures, once the dresses have arrived (probably the week after next week)



Oh, I love the Spotted Cat Shade print!  I can't wait to see pictures of all your new dresses!


----------



## canadianstudies

sammix3 said:


> Now that the Bloomies F&F is over, something cute pops up on their site!
> 
> New Julian in Deco Bloom Amethyst. I want it!


 
Ooh, this is gorgeous!


----------



## mashanyc

nm


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> WANT it TOO
> 
> this one is fantastic...off to Bloomies website



So how many new DVF pieces did you get??  

I won't be ordering this until it's available (since it's on order and won't ship until 28 business days) and hope there will be some kind of promo code!

And can't wait to see your modeling pics!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Another PSA......super rare & TDF Jeanne in Purple/French Blue OK print, sz 8.....ending in 10 minutes

http://www.ebay.com/itm/220867798351


----------



## sammix3

Ladies - to those of you who have the cupcake bomber in nylon, how do you like it? How does it run? What kinda weather would you wear it in?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here's the New Jeanne in Traffic Rose Yellow


----------



## disc0ball

kelbell35 said:


> I believe the top was around $99, and if I remember correctly, I saw at least one more when I purchased mine last week.



So I went about an hour before closing and there was no trace of the top left  But, I did score the Shade blazer for about $80.





credit: polyvore


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the New Jeanne in Traffic Rose Yellow


 Oh Duke I love it! We are going to be dress twins again. I ordered that last week when I saw it on sale at Nordstrom. It hasn't arrived yet but now I know I am so going to love it.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the New Jeanne in Traffic Rose Yellow



Cute!


----------



## canadianstudies

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the New Jeanne in Traffic Rose Yellow


 
Ooh, this is lovely. How do you find the new jeanne fits relative to the jeanne?


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke, you're looking gorgeous! I love the print of this one very much. TRied to order it yesterday evening with my other lot of DVF dresses but it was sold out in my size 





Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the New Jeanne in Traffic Rose Yellow


----------



## Butterfly_77

hmmmmmmmm.......just 3  

Now I have to stop as I'm sure that the new Spring collection is around the corner with many cool prints...




sammix3 said:


> So how many new DVF pieces did you get??
> 
> 
> I won't be ordering this until it's available (since it's on order and won't ship until 28 business days) and hope there will be some kind of promo code!
> 
> And can't wait to see your modeling pics!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

IMHO they're more or less the same fit. The New Jeanne has a buttoned cuff where the old Jeanne has "turn back double cuffs"




canadianstudies said:


> Ooh, this is lovely. How do you find the new jeanne fits relative to the jeanne?


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the New Jeanne in Traffic Rose Yellow


 
duke, you are truly inspiring!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you for the compliments ladies!  

The New Jeanne fits the same as the old Jeanne, IMO.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

disc0ball said:


> So I went about an hour before closing and there was no trace of the top left  But, I did score the Shade blazer for about $80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: polyvore


 
great blazer!!!



Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the New Jeanne in Traffic Rose Yellow


 
fab as always Duke!!!!



kelbell35 said:


> Thanks again for the opinions on the top, ladies. I decided to keep it, and I wore it today...


 
love the top!!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Haven't been able to wear much DVF lately, but hopefully will find a dress that will work for my baby shower

Here I am with my DVF scarf


----------



## Exxotic1

I was on websites for both Nieman's and Saks and her scarves are AWESOME!


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Haven't been able to wear much DVF lately, but hopefully will find a dress that will work for my baby shower
> 
> Here I am with my DVF scarf


 Dezy, I love that scarf. You look radiant!


----------



## sammix3

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Haven't been able to wear much DVF lately, but hopefully will find a dress that will work for my baby shower
> 
> Here I am with my DVF scarf



Gorgeous Dezy! How many months are you now? And is it a boy or a girl?


----------



## sammix3

Just ordered something from eBay, the ETA shows the latest arrival date is the 28. Let's hope it'll be here sooner!


----------



## DC-Cutie

sammix3 said:


> Just ordered something from eBay, the ETA shows the latest arrival date is the 28. Let's hope it'll be here sooner!



the 28th?  are they using the Pony Express for delivery service?


----------



## surlygirl

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the New Jeanne in Traffic Rose Yellow



more like "stop traffic" rose yellow! get it, *duke*!


----------



## sammix3

DC-Cutie said:


> the 28th?  are they using the Pony Express for delivery service?



I think they're hand delivering it to me


----------



## dbeth

Dezy---you look so cute! Boy or Girl?! 





Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the New Jeanne in Traffic Rose Yellow



Wowzers Duke! More like traffic stopping.


----------



## Dukeprincess

surlygirl said:


> more like "stop traffic" rose yellow! get it, *duke*!





dbeth said:


> Wowzers Duke! More like traffic stopping.




Ladies you crack me up.   Thanks for the compliments.

I got the Nyssa blouse in the mail today and it is 

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...urstenberg-DVF-B-S4038812G11-tops-BLACK/53454


----------



## inspiredgem

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the New Jeanne in Traffic Rose Yellow


I love this!


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Haven't been able to wear much DVF lately, but hopefully will find a dress that will work for my baby shower
> 
> Here I am with my DVF scarf


You look lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> Ladies you crack me up.   Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> I got the Nyssa blouse in the mail today and it is
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...urstenberg-DVF-B-S4038812G11-tops-BLACK/53454



Lol, didn't know that Surly commented on the same thing! 

Wow, that blouse is gorgeous!!  Modeling pics!!!


----------



## canadianstudies

Hmm, I'm not fussy on the snaps on the new Jeanne. I actually had to snip the threads holding the cuffs back because otherwise the arms would have been a little short. Th snaps undone would probably look a little weird...


----------



## Butterfly_77

canadianstudies said:


> Hmm, I'm not fussy on the snaps on the new Jeanne. I actually had to snip the threads holding the cuffs back because otherwise the arms would have been a little short. Th snaps undone would probably look a little weird...



I have the feeling that the arms of the New Jeanne are just a tad bit longer than they were on the old Jeanne (because I have done the same as you )


----------



## windy55

Can't wait to see this one!



Dukeprincess said:


> Ladies you crack me up.  Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> I got the Nyssa blouse in the mail today and it is
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...urstenberg-DVF-B-S4038812G11-tops-BLACK/53454


----------



## Justlooking4

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the New Jeanne in Traffic Rose Yellow



Duke you look amazing in this Jeanne. I wish I bought it when I had a chance. It had gone on sale at Nordstroms online and sold it in a couple of hours. I guess I will just have to look for it on ebay and buy it from one of the SA resellers for $200 more. I finally figured out that the ebay sellers that have many of the same DVF styles for sale are SA's that are making a huge profit too. They already get 30% off from working at the stores and then another 30% or more when these DVF dresses go on sale. At least they are not lying like the two notorious ones that everyone keeps on noting about.


----------



## Justlooking4

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...21&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123#ht_720wt_1398

I'm so sad. I have been looking all over for this DVF Jeanne OK in the Mineral Green and White, but our favorite lying reseller, SFNATIVE33, just bought this dress for only $55.00 with free shipping under her : "Tabbiescloset" buying id. Just watch in a week she will be reselling this for $325 or more and state it's brand new without tags!!! That poor seller could have made at least $200 or more.


----------



## Justlooking4

The other lying reseller just sold this DVF Jeanne for $210 and also stated it was brand new without tags. She also bought this dress used under her private buying id. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item2a146823ab#ht_2365wt_1783


----------



## Justlooking4

foxycleopatra said:


> Another PSA......super rare & TDF Jeanne in Purple/French Blue OK print, sz 8.....ending in 10 minutes
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/220867798351



Of course the other lying reseller won this DVF Jeanne: "ble09040" under her private buying id. Just watch she will be relisting this one too and lie and state it's brand new without tags. These lying resellers have got to be stopped.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Justlooking4 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...21&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123#ht_720wt_1398
> 
> I'm so sad. I have been looking all over for this DVF Jeanne OK in the Mineral Green and White, but our favorite lying reseller, SFNATIVE33, just bought this dress for only $55.00 with free shipping under her : "Tabbiescloset" buying id. Just watch in a week she will be reselling this for $325 or more and state it's brand new without tags!!! That poor seller could have made at least $200 or more.



I saw that dress and really wanted to buy it.....but I had doubts/concerns about  authenticity.  That particular OK print Jeanne has been faked many times before and the color just didn't look right to me (it could be my monitor though).  Would need to see the tags in detail to discern authenticity.


----------



## Justlooking4

foxycleopatra said:


> I saw that dress and really wanted to buy it.....but I had doubts/concerns about  authenticity.  That particular OK print Jeanne has been faked many times before and the color just didn't look right to me (it could be my monitor though).  Would need to see the tags in detail to discern authenticity.



Foxy, I did not realize that it might not be authentic.  Yes, I have seen many fake OK prints in the blue and white. I have not seen any in this mineral green and white. I guess we will find out if it's authentic when sfnative relists it under her selling id. Thanks for the great info though.


----------



## DC-Cutie

My stomach turns when I read about her purchases and reselling..


----------



## sammix3

September wrap of the month


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Sammi* - you gotta excuse me in advance (I'm getting old and my memory isn't as sharp as it used to be - LOL).  Is that a similar print of one you've posted or is this one that required alterations?  I keep saying to myself  "I've seen this dress.....  I think?"


----------



## sammix3

DC-Cutie said:


> *Sammi* - you gotta excuse me in advance (I'm getting old and my memory isn't as sharp as it used to be - LOL).  Is that a similar print of one you've posted or is this one that required alterations?  I keep saying to myself  "I've seen this dress.....  I think?"



Lol no worries DC! I posted this one before and finally got alterations and wearing her out for the first time today!


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> *Sammi* - you gotta excuse me in advance (I'm getting old and my memory isn't as sharp as it used to be - LOL).  Is that a similar print of one you've posted or is this one that required alterations?  I keep saying to myself  "I've seen this dress.....  I think?"



Yes, I think she posted it when she got it and then before and after alterations. 

EDIT:  Just saw *sammi's* response.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

megt10 said:


> Dezy, I love that scarf. You look radiant!


 
thank you Meg! 



sammix3 said:


> Gorgeous Dezy! How many months are you now? And is it a boy or a girl?


 
I'm in my 24th week and it's girl!!!!!! 



dbeth said:


> Dezy---you look so cute! Boy or Girl?!
> 
> thank you so much!!!!!!! Little girl on the way!
> 
> *sammix- *I love your wrap!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wowzers Duke! More like traffic stopping.


 


inspiredgem said:


> I love this!
> 
> You look lovely! Congrats!


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> September wrap of the month



should have got it......should have got it.....should have got it 

Girl, you're looking fabulous!! I love the new length and OMG, those shoes make the outfit perfect!! congrats and I'm glad for you that you bought it (stupid me...)


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> should have got it......should have got it.....should have got it
> 
> Girl, you're looking fabulous!! I love the new length and OMG, those shoes make the outfit perfect!! congrats and I'm glad for you that you bought it (stupid me...)



Thanks love! Well I'm sure it'll go on sale in about 2 months.. just keep checking!


----------



## .pursefiend.

sammix3 said:


> September wrap of the month


 
absolutely adorable


----------



## kelbell35

disc0ball said:


> So I went about an hour before closing and there was no trace of the top left  But, I did score the Shade blazer for about $80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: polyvore



I almost bought that blazer the other day!  It's really pretty!  Next time I go, I'll keep an eye out for the top and let you know if I see it.



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> love the top!!!!



Thank you!    You look great in your DVF scarf!


----------



## windy55

Has anyone tried on or purchased one of the Kipling tops?  What do you think...

http://www.dvf.com/Kipling-Top/S374...lor=PMSKP&start=2&preselectsize=yes&q=kipling


----------



## Dukeprincess

windy55 said:


> Has anyone tried on or purchased one of the Kipling tops?  What do you think...
> 
> dvf.com/Kipling-Top/S3748004O11,default,pd.html?dwvar_S3748004O11_color=PMSKP&start=2&preselectsize=yes&q=kipling



Cute, but size down, runs large.  Don't buy the full dress, it is wretched on.


----------



## windy55

Dukeprincess said:


> Cute, but size down, runs large. Don't buy the full dress, it is wretched on.


 
Wretched - very descriptive!!


----------



## SJP2008

Hi ladies! I am thinking of buying the mikaela dress that is on sale, is it too late to use the f&f discount? Also, how does the sizing run? Has anyone seen it in person?


----------



## foxycleopatra

Somebody get this please......rare & a good price (for this item):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110757516760 

DvF vintage LEOPARD Print "JULIE" wrap, sz 10


----------



## FLWriterGirl

I have the leopard Julie, love it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

My October FB wrap has arrived!    Too bad I am still at work and will be for another 1.5 hours.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> My October FB wrap has arrived!    Too bad I am still at work and will be for another 1.5 hours.



Let's see!!


----------



## melodysaw

Just received two wrap dresses from neiman and shopbop. They are my first batch of DVF stuff.
Could someone tell me which one is right size?


I like this fits better around chest area but wish it was longer.





One size smaller but with much cheap price in different style.


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Let's see!!



  False alarm.  It was my stuff from Ann Taylor instead.


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> Ladies you crack me up.   Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> I got the Nyssa blouse in the mail today and it is
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...urstenberg-DVF-B-S4038812G11-tops-BLACK/53454




the Nyssa looks beautiful.  Are you going to have modeling pics?


----------



## sammix3

melodysaw said:


> Just received two wrap dresses from neiman and shopbop. They are my first batch of DVF stuff.
> Could someone tell me which one is right size?
> 
> 
> I like this fits better around chest area but wish it was longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One size smaller but with much cheap price in different style.



They both look good but I do agree the first one seems kinda short.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> False alarm.  It was my stuff from Ann Taylor instead.



Aw man! My package should arrive on the 19th, so next Wednesday.


----------



## Dukeprincess

melodysaw said:


> Just received two wrap dresses from neiman and shopbop. They are my first batch of DVF stuff.
> Could someone tell me which one is right size?
> 
> 
> I like this fits better around chest area but wish it was longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One size smaller but with much cheap price in different style.



I like the last dress, the Terazzo best.



AEGIS said:


> the Nyssa looks beautiful.  Are you going to have modeling pics?



Sure, I will snap some when I wear it.  I haven't had time to post hardly anything.  I received a dress from the F&F sale at DVF too that I haven't posted!


----------



## melodysaw

sammix3 said:


> They both look good but I do agree the first one seems kinda short.


Thanks, then I will keep the cheap one.


----------



## melodysaw

Thanks Dukeprincess, I did not even know the name of the dress.



Dukeprincess said:


> I like the last dress, the Terazzo best.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, I will snap some when I wear it.  I haven't had time to post hardly anything.  I received a dress from the F&F sale at DVF too that I haven't posted!


----------



## Dukeprincess

melodysaw said:


> Thanks Dukeprincess, I did not even know the name of the dress.



No problem.  I am kinda obsessed with DVF, so for some reason I memorize the names.    (yes, I am lame)


----------



## melodysaw

so Duke,
What is the name of this dress? Neiman had this one on sale and I checked in.
I like the short sleeve of this dress.






Thanks,


----------



## inspiredgem

For those of you that have ordered from DVF.com, how long does it usually take for them to ship your items?  I placed an order last Saturday and still have not received an email with the shipment confirmation.


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> For those of you that have ordered from DVF.com, how long does it usually take for them to ship your items?  I placed an order last Saturday and still have not received an email with the shipment confirmation.


 I placed an order with them on the 10th and received a tracking # yesterday. My dress should arrive next Wednesday. This is my first order with them so I don't know if that is unusually fast or not.


----------



## megt10

I receive my 'Jeanne' Wrap Dress Traffic Rose Lemon Multi dress last night and I love it. The fit is great and very similar to the Julian wrap dress. I also have a couple others that I haven't posted pics of and hope to soon. This is what I have purchased recently.
Nove Silk Wrap Dress from Intermix, 'Agaton' Wrap Dress Tess Blue, 'Rika' Dress Berry Fields both from Nordstrom and from DVF New Jeanne Dress in SQUARE DIAMOND MEDIUM. All were on sale which made them hard to resist. I haven't received the dress from DVF yet but since it is my normal size I am sure that it will fit.


----------



## mercylurkergirl

inspiredgem said:


> For those of you that have ordered from DVF.com, how long does it usually take for them to ship your items?  I placed an order last Saturday and still have not received an email with the shipment confirmation.



I ordered the wrap-of-the-month for September on the 16th, got an email confirmation on the 16th and a shipping confirmation on the 19th...
Hope that helps!


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> I placed an order with them on the 10th and received a tracking # yesterday. My dress should arrive next Wednesday. This is my first order with them so I don't know if that is unusually fast or not.





mercylurkergirl said:


> I ordered the wrap-of-the-month for September on the 16th, got an email confirmation on the 16th and a shipping confirmation on the 19th...
> Hope that helps!



Thank you.  I ended up calling their customer service number and asked them if they could check the order status.  She said my items have shipped and they are scheduled to be delivered on Monday.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Speaking of FB wraps...here's October!  New Jeanne in Stones White


----------



## Dukeprincess

melodysaw said:


> so Duke,
> What is the name of this dress? Neiman had this one on sale and I checked in.
> I like the short sleeve of this dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,



It's the Julian in Polka Leopard   Give me a hard one next time.


----------



## sammix3

Love this on you Duke! If only it was in a different color... like purple and white polka dots, then I would totally get it!



Dukeprincess said:


> Speaking of FB wraps...here's October!  New Jeanne in Stones White


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Love this on you Duke! If only it was in a different color... like purple and white polka dots, then I would totally get it!



Thanks dear!    I love yellow/bronze/gold so this one is perfect for me!  I am not a fan of pink, so the others haven't really appealed to me.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Speaking of FB wraps...here's October! New Jeanne in Stones White


 Oh Duke I love this on you. You look fabulous. I am going to have to rethink this one. I love the colors in it. Neutral with a lot of interest. Of course I love almost all colors even pink.


----------



## sammix3

I love love love pink and purple!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I love love love pink and purple!


 Me too Sammi. Right now I can't think of a color that I don't like. Some colors don't look great on me but I am lucky that I am able to wear most colors.


----------



## Jencine

Hi ladies! 

I have a NWOT DVF dress that I realize is never going to fit me and would like it to go to a good home... I have done transactions through other blogs and things for other brands of clothing, are there any community pages or blogs for DVF trade & sell around the web? I hate to have to go to that darn 'bay. 
Thanks!

-Karen


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Speaking of FB wraps...here's October!  New Jeanne in Stones White



gorgeous! the colours and the print are so you!!


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> I love love love pink and purple!



i love all of those colours too - but trying to branch out. luckily, dvf has so many amazing prints and colours, she makes it easy!


----------



## Justlooking4

The lying cheat sfnative333 was able to relist this used dvf dress that she only paid $61.00 for. This dress was used when she bought it under her private buyng id. I will be contacting this buyer after they leave feedback to let them know this liar sold them this used DVF dress as brand new and sfnative made $180 off of them. I'm no longer going to let this liar take advantage of innocent buyers. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/29061729988...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2128wt_1398

Here's the used dress she bought and it clearly states it is used. Not brand new!!!  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...55&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123#ht_500wt_1413 which is the same one she is selling now. It's the same Nacy blue color as stated in the auction.  It looks black in the picture, but as the seller states it is navy blue. Look at the inside label size tag that says size 8 and look at the inside tage on sfnatives auction. This is the exact same used dress she is selling now for $200 and is stating is brand new without tags!!!


----------



## Justlooking4

Dukeprincess said:


> Speaking of FB wraps...here's October!  New Jeanne in Stones White




Duke I love the FB wrap on you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you, *meg, P, and justlooking!*


----------



## ddoan103

Justlooking4 said:


> The lying cheat sfnative333 was able to relist this used dvf dress that she only paid $61.00 for. This dress was used when she bought it under her private buyng id. I will be contacting this buyer after they leave feedback to let them know this liar sold them this used DVF dress as brand new and sfnative made $180 off of them. I'm no longer going to let this liar take advantage of innocent buyers.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/29061729988...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2128wt_1398
> 
> Here's the used dress she bought and it clearly states it is used. Not brand new!!!  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...55&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123#ht_500wt_1413 which is the same one she is selling now. It's the same Nacy blue color as stated in the auction.  It looks black in the picture, but as the seller states it is navy blue. Look at the inside label size tag that says size 8 and look at the inside tage on sfnatives auction. This is the exact same used dress she is selling now for $200 and is stating is brand new without tags!!!




Be careful. if you do this, the seller can report you to Ebay for "interfering with another transaction." It is against ebay rule and your account might get suspended.


----------



## shoes4me2

ddoan103 said:


> Be careful. if you do this, the seller can report you to Ebay for "interfering with another transaction." It is against ebay rule and your account might get suspended.



Hmm, are you sure your not sfnative333? You just joined TPF yesterday and out of the blue you tell this TPFer to not protect other buyers.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I absolutely LOVE this dress!  DVF Sharby

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=306418048+399545540+4294912394&bmUID=jchPs85


----------



## neko-chan

Sammi, is the Diamond Haze true to color as shown here?

http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/diavf/diavf4046036762/diavf4046036762_p3_1-0_347x683.jpg

Are the fuchsia triangles that bright, and is the outer shape that grey, or is it more green in your opinion?


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I absolutely LOVE this dress!  DVF Sharby
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=306418048+399545540+4294912394&bmUID=jchPs85



Love this! Wonder how it will look on me since I have to get it hemmed..


----------



## Dukeprincess

The Nove is $229 at Nordstrom.  It isn't showing as "sale" but the price is $229, which is cheaper than the sale price at Saks and NM.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...80810?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=6845


----------



## sammix3

I ordered the Julian in deco bloom amethyst. Yippee! Can't wait til it gets here for alterations


----------



## inspiredgem

sammix3 said:


> I ordered the Julian in deco bloom amethyst. Yippee! Can't wait til it gets here for alterations



Yay!  I ordered the same one!


----------



## sammix3

inspiredgem said:


> Yay!  I ordered the same one!



Yay twins! How funny.. looking for the same discount code for the same dress.


----------



## megt10

neko-chan said:


> Sammi, is the Diamond Haze true to color as shown here?
> 
> http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/imag...4046036762/diavf4046036762_p3_1-0_347x683.jpg
> 
> Are the fuchsia triangles that bright, and is the outer shape that grey, or is it more green in your opinion?


 I have this dress and no the colors are all more muted.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I absolutely LOVE this dress!  DVF Sharby
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=306418048+399545540+4294912394&bmUID=jchPs85


 Totally love it too! Are you going to get it?


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I ordered the Julian in deco bloom amethyst. Yippee! Can't wait til it gets here for alterations


 I love that Sammi and can't wait to see it on you.


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> Yay!  I ordered the same one!


 I can't wait to see that dress on you too! How many DVF dresses have you ordered now?


----------



## neko-chan

megt10 said:


> I have this dress and no the colors are all more muted.



Thanks so much for the input!


----------



## megt10

neko-chan said:


> Thanks so much for the input!


 Glad I could help.


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> I can't wait to see that dress on you too! How many DVF dresses have you ordered now?



I just received my items from DVF.com - a black Panel Marta Skirt and a Linda Wool Wrap Dress in Berry Field.  I'll try to get pics very soon. 

I also ordered a New Jeanne Wrap in Polka Rope from NM and the Julian in Deco Bloom from Bloomie's.  Hopefully that will be all for a while.


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> I just received my items from DVF.com - a black Panel Marta Skirt and a Linda Wool Wrap Dress in Berry Field.  I'll try to get pics very soon.
> 
> I also ordered a New Jeanne Wrap in Polka Rope from NM and the Julian in Deco Bloom from Bloomie's.  Hopefully that will be all for a while.



Oh I can't wait to see. DVF is addictive!


----------



## Justlooking4

It looks like one of our favorite DVF lying resellers just got caught!!!!

Foxy, is the one with the great eye and noticed that this seller now has a private buying id and she lists all of the used DVF dresses as new without tags and sells them for up to $200 or more than she paid. 

Just look at the recent feedback she got!!!!

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller

Buyer left this feedback: "Marked NWOT, hole, safety pins, and a stain. Received in timely fashion"

Let's hope that the other liar, cheat "sfnative333" will get caught next!!!!

OMG I just saw that she has already relisted this same used dress for $176.00!!! and is stating it's brand new without tags again. This is just wrong!!!!

Here is the same dress she relisted: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...rkparms=algo=SIC.NPJS&its=I&itu=UA&otn=5&pmod


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone here own the NEW JEANNE in WISHBONE print?  Does it run true-to-Jeanne-size or bigger/smaller?  (some New Jeanne's, as I've found, tend to run smaller than others.....depending on the print).  If anyone comes across a size 4 in this print ON SALE please please PM me.


----------



## windy55

I have this one in a 10 which is my normal DVF wrap size and it fits great.  I feel I have a little more chest coverage and might even be able to go without a cami .  Hope this helps..



foxycleopatra said:


> Does anyone here own the NEW JEANNE in WISHBONE print? Does it run true-to-Jeanne-size or bigger/smaller? (some New Jeanne's, as I've found, tend to run smaller than others.....depending on the print). If anyone comes across a size 4 in this print ON SALE please please PM me.


----------



## shoes4me2

Justlooking4 said:


> It looks like one of our favorite DVF lying resellers just got caught!!!!
> 
> Foxy, is the one with the great eye and noticed that this seller now has a private buying id and she lists all of the used DVF dresses as new without tags and sells them for up to $200 or more than she paid.
> 
> Just look at the recent feedback she got!!!!
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller
> 
> Buyer left this feedback: "Marked NWOT, hole, safety pins, and a stain. Received in timely fashion"
> 
> Let's hope that the other liar, cheat "sfnative333" will get caught next!!!!
> 
> OMG I just saw that she has already relisted this same used dress for $176.00!!! and is stating it's brand new without tags again. This is just wrong!!!!
> 
> Here is the same dress she relisted: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...rkparms=algo=SIC.NPJS&its=I&itu=UA&otn=5&pmod



Justlooking4, thank you so much for protecting us on TPF. It seems no one else responds to your posts, but I wanted to thank you. I was ripped off by sfnative333 and I wish I had read your post before I bought my DVF on the bay. I just noticed that the seller of the dress noted above, took down the listing. I'm sure she did after she saw her buyer left her negative feedback.


----------



## DC-Cutie

shoes4me2 said:


> Justlooking4, thank you so much for protecting us on TPF. It seems no one else responds to your posts, but I wanted to thank you. I was ripped off by sfnative333 and I wish I had read your post before I bought my DVF on the bay. I just noticed that the seller of the dress noted above, took down the listing. I'm sure she did after she saw her buyer left her negative feedback.



We do respond to her posts, she knows that we are forever grateful for her posting sfnative333's bullcrap!!  She's our resident DVF/eBay Super Sleuth


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Totally love it too! Are you going to get it?



:devil:


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> :devil:



I can't wait to see you must post ASAP!


----------



## windy55

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=2534374306407858&bmUID=jcqkW6.

What do you all think of the Enny dress?  Anyone tried it?  I need another black dress like I need a hole in my head but I they are hard for me to resist...


----------



## Greentea

windy55 said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=2534374306407858&bmUID=jcqkW6.
> 
> What do you all think of the Enny dress?  Anyone tried it?  I need another black dress like I need a hole in my head but I they are hard for me to resist...


It's adorable!


----------



## windy55

Greentea said:


> It's adorable!


 
Thanks...I think


----------



## foxycleopatra

Justlooking4 said:


> It looks like one of our favorite DVF lying resellers just got caught!!!!
> 
> Foxy, is the one with the great eye and noticed that this seller now has a private buying id and she lists all of the used DVF dresses as new without tags and sells them for up to $200 or more than she paid.
> 
> Just look at the recent feedback she got!!!!
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller
> 
> Buyer left this feedback: "Marked NWOT, hole, safety pins, and a stain. Received in timely fashion"
> 
> Let's hope that the other liar, cheat "sfnative333" will get caught next!!!!
> 
> OMG I just saw that she has already relisted this same used dress for $176.00!!! and is stating it's brand new without tags again. This is just wrong!!!!
> 
> Here is the same dress she relisted: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...rkparms=algo=SIC.NPJS&its=I&itu=UA&otn=5&pmod



ble09040 must have asked (or begged? or bullied?) the buyer to REVISE FEEDBACK -- negative now changed to neutral.....now reads:

*product was not as described. seller returned for full refund
	Buyer: mdvorak29 ( 8 )  	Oct-18-11 04:08
Feedback was revised on Oct-18-11 09:21*

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=ble09040

Someone should message that buyer to read this forum and find out that all of bel09040's new-without-tags dresses were in fact purchased used on ebay and god knows how many people wore it before.


----------



## Dukeprincess

windy55 said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=2534374306407858&bmUID=jcqkW6.
> 
> What do you all think of the Enny dress?  Anyone tried it?  I need another black dress like I need a hole in my head but I they are hard for me to resist...



  DO IT.


----------



## foxycleopatra

To our DvF experts here -- does anyone know the STYLE NAME for this DvF dress w/ the lace back?  TIA.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280751468095


----------



## Tmft

The lace back dress is Olivier style that pattern is Rainbow Room Blue.  After much hunting I found on EBay my Olivier in China Vine.  I love it!


----------



## Justlooking4

DC-Cutie said:


> We do respond to her posts, she knows that we are forever grateful for her posting sfnative333's bullcrap!! She's our resident DVF/eBay Super Sleuth


 

Thank you DC.


----------



## Justlooking4

foxycleopatra said:


> ble09040 must have asked (or begged? or bullied?) the buyer to REVISE FEEDBACK -- negative now changed to neutral.....now reads:
> 
> *product was not as described. seller returned for full refund*
> *    Buyer: mdvorak29 ( 8 )     Oct-18-11 04:08*
> *Feedback was revised on Oct-18-11 09:21*
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=ble09040
> 
> Someone should message that buyer to read this forum and find out that all of bel09040's new-without-tags dresses were in fact purchased used on ebay and god knows how many people wore it before.


 
Foxy, I just saw that this seller was able to bully her way out of the negative feedback she had received. She must of let the seller return that dress that had the stains, and safety pins in it. I also noticed that this seller took down this dress that she had relisted after she had seen the negative feedback that this buyer had left. That is too bad that this selllers feedback was changed back to neutral, because now other buyers will be taken advantage of too. I wish someone could contact that buyer too and let her know about this forum.


----------



## megt10

windy55 said:


> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=2534374306407858&bmUID=jcqkW6.
> 
> What do you all think of the Enny dress?  Anyone tried it?  I need another black dress like I need a hole in my head but I they are hard for me to resist...


 
Gorgeous dress. I know what you mean about not needing another black dress but this one is really unique and probably different from any other black dress you own. The price isn't bad either for all the detail. I hope you get it and post pics.


----------



## windy55

Greentea said:


> It's adorable!


 
Thanks - I think so too!



Dukeprincess said:


> DO IT.


 
Done 



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous dress. I know what you mean about not needing another black dress but this one is really unique and probably different from any other black dress you own. The price isn't bad either for all the detail. I hope you get it and post pics.


 
Thanks - your feedback was just what I needed to pull the trigger on this!  Will share update when it arrives...


----------



## megt10

windy55 said:


> Thanks - I think so too!
> 
> 
> 
> Done
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks - your feedback was just what I needed to pull the trigger on this!  Will share update when it arrives...


 Awesome, so glad to help. I can't wait to see it on you. I think that dress is really beautiful.


----------



## sammix3

Whoo hoo can't wait to see everyone's new purchases!


----------



## Butterfly_77

windy55 said:


> I have this one in a 10 which is my normal DVF wrap size and it fits great. I feel I have a little more chest coverage and might even be able to go without a cami . Hope this helps..


 
I fully agree - have the wishbone in sz 10 (my usual sz for Jeanne wraps) and it gives slightly more coverage in the bust area as the older styles....

love the print....


----------



## windy55

megt10 said:


> Awesome, so glad to help. I can't wait to see it on you. I think that dress is really beautiful.


 
Thanks again - of course now that I've ordered it, I can hardly stand the wait!!


----------



## windy55

Butterfly_77 said:


> I fully agree - have the wishbone in sz 10 (my usual sz for Jeanne wraps) and it gives slightly more coverage in the bust area as the older styles....
> 
> love the print....


 
I love the print, too!  I cannot seem to pull of the more daring prints so this one works well for me.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Ladies...just got 3 more DVF wrap dresses. Will post pics tomorrow or Friday


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies...just got 3 more DVF wrap dresses. Will post pics tomorrow or Friday



Yay can't wait to see! My dress should arrive tomorrow


----------



## sammix3

I have to rant...

I ordered the nylon cupcake bomber last week on eBay from an eBay store which gets their merchandise through outlets and so forth.  The condition was new with tags and there is a disclaimer saying there may be minor defects such as makeup/deodorant stains, small runs, seams that are undone under 1in, etc.  I am okay with that as long as it can be easily fixed.  I receive the item today and there are a few stains, which is fine because I can get it dry cleaned.  The seams on one sleeve was undone but that can be fixed.  Then I noticed this horrible smell.... it was the smell of BO. Gross I know.  Then I noticed the tags were really wrinkly and was just tied on and I know sometimes DVF items just come like that.  But the fact that it smelled like BO makes me think that it has been worn and the person just put the tag back on it!

So upset because I really like the jacket!  I just contacted the seller and they better give me a full refund.


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> I have to rant...
> 
> I ordered the nylon cupcake bomber last week on eBay from an eBay store which gets their merchandise through outlets and so forth.  The condition was new with tags and there is a disclaimer saying there may be minor defects such as makeup/deodorant stains, small runs, seams that are undone under 1in, etc.  I am okay with that as long as it can be easily fixed.  I receive the item today and there are a few stains, which is fine because I can get it dry cleaned.  The seams on one sleeve was undone but that can be fixed.  Then I noticed this horrible smell.... it was the smell of BO. Gross I know.  Then I noticed the tags were really wrinkly and was just tied on and I know sometimes DVF items just come like that.  But the fact that it smelled like BO makes me think that it has been worn and the person just put the tag back on it!
> 
> So upset because I really like the jacket!  I just contacted the seller and they better give me a full refund.




That is so gross! I would be angry too!   Definitely file a SNAD.


----------



## Butterfly_77

I should not browse the internet 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jcyxM0M

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jcyxM0N

love both !!! I'm unsure about the color of the first one -is it actually green with pink? Cannot wait for the first prints from the new collection to arrive!!!!

what do you think??


----------



## Butterfly_77

Sammi, this is bad - cross my fingers that you can resolve it. BO is such a turnoff! 




sammix3 said:


> I have to rant...
> 
> I ordered the nylon cupcake bomber last week on eBay from an eBay store which gets their merchandise through outlets and so forth.  The condition was new with tags and there is a disclaimer saying there may be minor defects such as makeup/deodorant stains, small runs, seams that are undone under 1in, etc.  I am okay with that as long as it can be easily fixed.  I receive the item today and there are a few stains, which is fine because I can get it dry cleaned.  The seams on one sleeve was undone but that can be fixed.  Then I noticed this horrible smell.... it was the smell of BO. Gross I know.  Then I noticed the tags were really wrinkly and was just tied on and I know sometimes DVF items just come like that.  But the fact that it smelled like BO makes me think that it has been worn and the person just put the tag back on it!
> 
> So upset because I really like the jacket!  I just contacted the seller and they better give me a full refund.


----------



## sammix3

My deco bloom amethyste Julian came. The weird thing is that the stock pic shows that it has a black band on the sleeves and bottom of the dress, but the dress doesn't have a band! Also, the stock pic has white/cream circles but the actual dress has both white/cream and light green circles. Any thoughts on this? I hope its not a fake and I don't think it is since it came directly from the warehouse.


----------



## Butterfly_77

pic, please 

the stock pics don't seem to be very reliable sometimes; also, as there is seldom a precise description of the actual colors, I also had the odd experience when a dress was not as I expected....

do you still like it the way it's in reality?



sammix3 said:


> My deco bloom amethyste Julian came. The weird thing is that the stock pic shows that it has a black band on the sleeves and bottom of the dress, but the dress doesn't have a band! Also, the stock pic has white/cream circles but the actual dress has both white/cream and light green circles. Any thoughts on this? I hope its not a fake and I don't think it is since it came directly from the warehouse.


----------



## sammix3

I still do! I mean everything is the same except for those 2 differences. It's kinda a good thing that it doesn't have the band because when I get it hemmed it might look funny if the band was too narrow. I'm going to try to go to my seamstress today so I can wear it in NY next week 



Butterfly_77 said:


> pic, please
> 
> the stock pics don't seem to be very reliable sometimes; also, as there is seldom a precise description of the actual colors, I also had the odd experience when a dress was not as I expected....
> 
> do you still like it the way it's in reality?


----------



## mashanyc

sammix3 said:


> My deco bloom amethyste Julian came. The weird thing is that the stock pic shows that it has a black band on the sleeves and bottom of the dress, but the dress doesn't have a band! Also, the stock pic has white/cream circles but the actual dress has both white/cream and light green circles. Any thoughts on this? I hope its not a fake and I don't think it is since it came directly from the warehouse.


Definitely not a fake. Mine is the same as yours and its from different source (not Bloomingdales but 100% reliable)


----------



## sammix3

Thank you for confirming. That's weird that their stock pic is different. Do you like how it actually is or the stock pic better?



mashanyc said:


> Definitely not a fake. Mine is the same as yours and its from different source (not Bloomingdales but 100% reliable)


----------



## Butterfly_77

Sammi, I just had another look at the dress and to be honest, I think it looks much cooler without this black band. What about the band at the arms? Does the real thing come with those bands at the arms or not? And what about the "belt" --> is it black?

looking forward to see some in action pics as this one could also be for me 



sammix3 said:


> I still do! I mean everything is the same except for those 2 differences. It's kinda a good thing that it doesn't have the band because when I get it hemmed it might look funny if the band was too narrow. I'm going to try to go to my seamstress today so I can wear it in NY next week


----------



## sammix3

The band is printed. I'll snap a quick pic at the seamstress's for you 



Butterfly_77 said:


> Sammi, I just had another look at the dress and to be honest, I think it looks much cooler without this black band. What about the band at the arms? Does the real thing come with those bands at the arms or not? And what about the "belt" --> is it black?
> 
> looking forward to see some in action pics as this one could also be for me


----------



## sammix3

For you butterfly!


----------



## Butterfly_77

oh, gosh!! I'm loving it!!!! This is such a cool print - need to see where and how I can get it as not all the US stores ship to Europe......

thanks, honey!! You're such an enabler 





sammix3 said:


> For you butterfly!


----------



## sammix3

You're welcome my dear. Does bloomies ship to Europe? They are having the promotion today and another f&f in the beginning of November.



Butterfly_77 said:


> oh, gosh!! I'm loving it!!!! This is such a cool print - need to see where and how I can get it as not all the US stores ship to Europe......
> 
> thanks, honey!! You're such an enabler


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> For you butterfly!


 So cute Sammi.


----------



## megt10

Ok ladies I need your help in locating the Berit dress in green size 4 I think. I was going to buy it but then held off waiting for it to go on sale and now I can't find it. If you see it please PM me. Thanks. It isn't that I have no other dresses but I can't get that one out of my head.


----------



## inspiredgem

sammix3 said:


> For you butterfly!


  Very pretty Sammi!  It looks beautiful on you!  I'll be getting mine tomorrow


----------



## sammix3

Thanks everyone!  I will post a proper modeling pic when I wear it in NY next week


----------



## windy55

Butterfly_77 said:


> I should not browse the internet
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jcyxM0M
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jcyxM0N
> 
> love both !!! I'm unsure about the color of the first one -is it actually green with pink? Cannot wait for the first prints from the new collection to arrive!!!!
> 
> what do you think??


 
Both of these caught my eye, but the second one I love because of the color and wearabiltiy for me. Are you going for them?


----------



## Butterfly_77

windy55 said:


> Both of these caught my eye, but the second one I love because of the color and wearabiltiy for me. Are you going for them?



probably yes, but I wait for DVF.com to have some new dresses as apparently SAKS doesn't ship DVF to my country and I don't want to go the way with sending it to a US shipping address first and then from there to my address, if I can get it directly from DVF.com. Hope that they be getting i new stock soon.....

You're right, the second one is more wearable as it seems to be black & white. I have many but still love the neutral look of a b&w print. The other one is quite funny and spring-y and I also love wearing green-ish printed dresses from DVF a lot!


----------



## Butterfly_77

cool, looking forward!

and how lucky you are to be in NYC! I haven't been there for such a loooong time! Enjoy!!



sammix3 said:


> Thanks everyone!  I will post a proper modeling pic when I wear it in NY next week


----------



## Chanel 0407

Has anyone tried this jacket?  

http://www.shopbop.com/yamika-mohai...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=12091


----------



## windy55

Butterfly_77 said:


> probably yes, but I wait for DVF.com to have some new dresses as apparently SAKS doesn't ship DVF to my country and I don't want to go the way with sending it to a US shipping address first and then from there to my address, if I can get it directly from DVF.com. Hope that they be getting i new stock soon.....
> 
> You're right, the second one is more wearable as it seems to be black & white. I have many but still love the neutral look of a b&w print. The other one is quite funny and spring-y and I also love wearing green-ish printed dresses from DVF a lot!


 
Oh, I thought it was green since the name was "medium mint".  Maybe that refers to the print rather than the color.  I think it would be great in green!!


----------



## sammix3

I've never been, it'll be my first time! I'm not really going to have much spare time because I'm there for work, but when I do get a couple of free hours, I'm going shopping 



Butterfly_77 said:


> cool, looking forward!
> 
> and how lucky you are to be in NYC! I haven't been there for such a loooong time! Enjoy!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

hmmmmmm....that's what I initially though as well. But I did not see any green color on my monitor so I just supposed it refers to the print *lol* Would be great to find out if it's black/white or green/white? But I for sure cannot see any mint-y color....although, mint for spring would be soooo cool (am I crazy - it's not yet winter and I'm talking already of spring...)




windy55 said:


> Oh, I thought it was green since the name was "medium mint".  Maybe that refers to the print rather than the color.  I think it would be great in green!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

I'm sure you'll be enjoining those few moments you are off from work., NYC is such a great city!!





sammix3 said:


> I've never been, it'll be my first time! I'm not really going to have much spare time because I'm there for work, but when I do get a couple of free hours, I'm going shopping


----------



## melodysaw

sammix3 said:


> For you butterfly!


You look good in this color.


----------



## Mittens34

I have not been on TPF for awhile, since I'm traveling all the time.  I have over 120 DVF dresses now and I'm so embarrassed!!! My husband is driving me nuts and telling me I have way too many, but I can't stop my obsession. I bought another 10 DVF dresses. Here's one with my CL slingbacks. I love it, but I think it maybe a little short on me!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Mittens34 said:


> I have not been on TPF for awhile, since I'm traveling all the time.  I have *over 120 DVF dresses* now and I'm so embarrassed!!! My husband is driving me nuts and telling me I have way too many, but I can't stop my obsession. I bought another 10 DVF dresses. Here's one with my CL slingbacks. I love it, but I think it maybe a little short on me!!!




  Your closet is like my dream.  120 dresses!


----------



## Mittens34

Dukeprincess said:


> Your closet is like my dream.  120 dresses!



Duke, your so sweet.  I would love to have your closet. You are the DVF and CL queen!!!!


----------



## Mittens34

sammix3 said:


> For you butterfly!



Sammi, you look darling. I just bought this same dress from Bloomies.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Mittens34 said:


> Duke, your so sweet.  I would love to have your closet. You are the DVF and CL queen!!!!



  And you look fabulous in your new dress.  Your legs are killer!


----------



## sammix3

Mittens34 said:


> Sammi, you look darling. I just bought this same dress from Bloomies.



Thanks hun! Looks like this one is a winner since everyone got it or likes it.  BTW, I would love to have your closet! I don't think my tiny closet can hold 120 DVF dresses lol.


----------



## Butterfly_77

hello my dear 

Good to see this pair of killer legs again on TPF 

I love this dress on you - maybe a little bit short for work, but surely a hit for play!! I'm sure hubby dearest will forget everything he said against your collection when you go out with him in this dress fro cocktails!

take care 




Mittens34 said:


> I have not been on TPF for awhile, since I'm traveling all the time.  I have over 120 DVF dresses now and I'm so embarrassed!!! My husband is driving me nuts and telling me I have way too many, but I can't stop my obsession. I bought another 10 DVF dresses. Here's one with my CL slingbacks. I love it, but I think it maybe a little short on me!!!


----------



## sammix3

melodysaw said:


> You look good in this color.



Thanks melody!


----------



## Mittens34

Dukeprincess said:


> And you look fabulous in your new dress.  Your legs are killer!



Duke, your so sweet!!!


----------



## Mittens34

sammix3 said:


> Thanks hun! Looks like this one is a winner since everyone got it or likes it.  BTW, I would love to have your closet! I don't think my tiny closet can hold 120 DVF dresses lol.



Thank you Sammi!!!  I think your on your way to 120 DVF dresses too!!! I never thought I would have this many and honestly I haven't even told that many people. When I do tell some of my friends they just roll their eyes and tell me I have an addiction to DVF. I know they're right, but at least it's a healthy addiction and I try to buy all of my DVF dresses on sale.


----------



## Mittens34

Butterfly_77 said:


> hello my dear
> 
> Good to see this pair of killer legs again on TPF
> 
> I love this dress on you - maybe a little bit short for work, but surely a hit for play!! I'm sure hubby dearest will forget everything he said against your collection when you go out with him in this dress fro cocktails!
> 
> take care



Hi Butterfly, your so funny.  Yes, your right there is no way I can wear this dress to work. , because it's way too short for me. That's the problem with being too tall!!! I can only wear this one when I go out for cocktails or out shopping for more DVF!!! I hope your feeling better today!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> And you look fabulous in your new dress.  Your legs are killer!



ditto.  all of that... what she said.  You look fabulous and 120 dresses - whooo chile, that's a whole lotta DVF!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> For you butterfly!



How did I miss you?   

I also spy a LV in the background...


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> How did I miss you?
> 
> I also spy a LV in the background...



Hehe it can run but it can't hide!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Hehe it can run but it can't hide!



DVF, LV and CL, a few of my favorite things! 

My workbag is a Damier Ebene NF GM.  Love them!


----------



## windy55

Dukeprincess said:


> DVF, LV and CL, a few of my favorite things!
> 
> My workbag is a Damier Ebene NF GM. Love them!


 
A trifecta!    I know LV gets a bad rap for being "too common" or overpriced for coated canvas, etc., but I use the Damier Ebene NF MM as a work and travel bag and I Lvoe it.  There...I've said it!


----------



## megt10

Here is the dress that I got from Intermix on sale thanks to Duke. This is the first time I have worn it and now for the life of me can't remember the name. Oh well, I am sure one of the many experts will know . The shoes are CL NP in suede square turquoise.


----------



## inspiredgem

Mittens34 said:


> I have not been on TPF for awhile, since I'm traveling all the time.  I have over 120 DVF dresses now and I'm so embarrassed!!! My husband is driving me nuts and telling me I have way too many, but I can't stop my obsession. I bought another 10 DVF dresses. Here's one with my CL slingbacks. I love it, but I think it maybe a little short on me!!!



You look gorgeous in that dress!



megt10 said:


> Here is the dress that I got from Intermix on sale thanks to Duke. This is the first time I have worn it and now for the life of me can't remember the name. Oh well, I am sure one of the many experts will know . The shoes are CL NP in suede square turquoise.



Very pretty meg!  I love how your shoes and bag bring out the colors in your dress!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> DVF, LV and CL, a few of my favorite things!
> 
> My workbag is a Damier Ebene NF GM.  Love them!



Me too Duke!  Although I haven't seen anything I like from LV recently.. I want a Chloe Paraty right now 



windy55 said:


> A trifecta!    I know LV gets a bad rap for being "too common" or overpriced for coated canvas, etc., but I use the Damier Ebene NF MM as a work and travel bag and I Lvoe it.  There...I've said it!



I think it's a great work horse bag! I never have to baby it.  I find my LV Totally MM is the most useful bag I have.  Great space, tote style, love the pockets on the side for my water bottle. 



megt10 said:


> Here is the dress that I got from Intermix on sale thanks to Duke. This is the first time I have worn it and now for the life of me can't remember the name. Oh well, I am sure one of the many experts will know . The shoes are CL NP in suede square turquoise.



Beautiful! And once again, I love your house!  You did such a wonderful job decorating it!



inspiredgem said:


> You look gorgeous in that dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty meg!  I love how your shoes and bag bring out the colors in your dress!



Did your Julian arrive?  How do you like it?


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> You look gorgeous in that dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty meg!  I love how your shoes and bag bring out the colors in your dress!


 
Thanks so much inspiredgem! The shoes were perfect with the dress and pretty comfy too!


sammix3 said:


> Me too Duke!  Although I haven't seen anything I like from LV recently.. I want a Chloe Paraty right now
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a great work horse bag! I never have to baby it.  I find my LV Totally MM is the most useful bag I have.  Great space, tote style, love the pockets on the side for my water bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! And once again, I love your house!  You did such a wonderful job decorating it!
> 
> 
> 
> Did your Julian arrive?  How do you like it?


 
Thanks Sammi, I am not sure what I am going to do when I am totally done with the house. It has occupied a lot of my time for the last 3+ years.


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> Here is the dress that I got from Intermix on sale thanks to Duke. This is the first time I have worn it and now for the life of me can't remember the name. Oh well, I am sure one of the many experts will know . The shoes are CL NP in suede square turquoise.



Meg, I love this DVF wrap on you. You look gorgeous. Your new CL NPS look perfect with the dress.


----------



## Mittens34

DC-Cutie said:


> ditto.  all of that... what she said.  You look fabulous and 120 dresses - whooo chile, that's a whole lotta DVF!



Thanks so much DC!!!


----------



## Mittens34

inspiredgem said:


> You look gorgeous in that dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty meg!  I love how your shoes and bag bring out the colors in your dress!



Thanks so much Inspiredgem.


----------



## megt10

Mittens34 said:


> Meg, I love this DVF wrap on you. You look gorgeous. Your new CL NPS look perfect with the dress.


 Thanks Mittens! It is good to see you back.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Here is the dress that I got from Intermix on sale thanks to Duke. This is the first time I have worn it and now for the life of me can't remember the name. Oh well, I am sure one of the many experts will know . The shoes are CL NP in suede square turquoise.



It's the Nove in Glass Petals!  You look gorgeous!


----------



## LABAG

Question-would a black Jeanne wrap be appropriate for an evening wedding/reception? What accessory would jazz it up? a beaded sweater? , a statement necklace? missoni black net tights ?Help Or should I lleave it for funerals, and church??Thanks
I just got it late summer and love its classic feel and look


----------



## phiphi

great buys ladies!! i've been so busy at work, but your recent additions are pure eye candy!!!


----------



## phiphi

Mittens34 said:


> I have not been on TPF for awhile, since I'm traveling all the time.  I have over 120 DVF dresses now and I'm so embarrassed!!! My husband is driving me nuts and telling me I have way too many, but I can't stop my obsession. I bought another 10 DVF dresses. Here's one with my CL slingbacks. I love it, but I think it maybe a little short on me!!!



mittens!! missed you around these parts!!! you look amazing in that dress (but yes, for outside work scenarios). and 120 dvf dresses!! :worthy::worthy: my hero!



LABAG said:


> Question-would a black Jeanne wrap be appropriate for an evening wedding/reception? What accessory would jazz it up? a beaded sweater? , a statement necklace? missoni black net tights ?Help Or should I lleave it for funerals, and church??Thanks
> I just got it late summer and love its classic feel and look



if you're going to an evening wedding/reception and want to wear the black jeanne, i'd wear a statement necklace, a boldly coloured clutch, and a pair of fabulous strappy high heels! i'd pass on net tights, as it may be too much for a wedding IMHO. can't wait to see an outfit pic!


----------



## LABAG

Thanks PHIPHI-Im going to play around now-


----------



## inspiredgem

sammix3 said:


> Me too Duke!  Although I haven't seen anything I like from LV recently.. I want a Chloe Paraty right now
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a great work horse bag! I never have to baby it.  I find my LV Totally MM is the most useful bag I have.  Great space, tote style, love the pockets on the side for my water bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! And once again, I love your house!  You did such a wonderful job decorating it!
> 
> 
> 
> Did your Julian arrive?  How do you like it?



Yes, I got it yesterday and I love it!

I was hoping to take some pictures today when my new Jeanne was scheduled to be delivered BUT Fedex apparently screwed up.  Tracking shows delivered at 9:30 this morning and signed for by someone I've never heard of.  I called Fedex and they said they'd look into it.  I live in a very rural area and have never had anything like this ever happen before.  :cry:


----------



## sammix3

inspiredgem said:


> Yes, I got it yesterday and I love it!
> 
> I was hoping to take some pictures today when my new Jeanne was scheduled to be delivered BUT Fedex apparently screwed up.  Tracking shows delivered at 9:30 this morning and signed for by someone I've never heard of.  I called Fedex and they said they'd look into it.  I live in a very rural area and have never had anything like this ever happen before.  :cry:



Oh no! That happened to me before when I ordered from zappos last year. It said it was left at door. It was a $600 item so why wasn't a signature required? Two days later it showed up in front of my door. They probably accidentally delivered it to my neighbors. I hope you get this resolved soon.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> It's the Nove in Glass Petals! You look gorgeous!


 Thank you so much Duke. I am so glad that you posted the link for this dress. I really love the colors in it.


----------



## megt10

Did anyone else buy anything at NM buy 3 event where you take 30% off when you buy 3 items? I finally broke down and ordered the Christa Combo dress and the Linda Print Wrap dress as well as well as a couple other things. I saved about 215.00 on both dresses. I have been the Christa since I first saw it so I am glad I finally got it.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Did anyone else buy anything at NM buy 3 event where you take 30% off when you buy 3 items? I finally broke down and ordered the Christa Combo dress and the Linda Print Wrap dress as well as well as a couple other things. I saved about 215.00 on both dresses. I have been the Christa since I first saw it so I am glad I finally got it.



no, i didn't get anything... but i can't wait to see your haul *meg*!


----------



## LABAG

Im saving the black Jeanne for next weekend-another wedding! I have a nice balck lace cami I will wear with it, and have some faux chanel pearls I got from Dillards a few years back-that have the flower rhinstone sections-really nice -I have two. I think this dress is more appropriate-its a 500 pm wedding. Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## surlygirl

hey, lovely & stylish ladies of DVF. does anyone know if the grey Retro Dinna dress is available anywhere other than NM/BG. i have the black one from Nordstrom, thanks to *Duke*, and would love the grey as well. hoping it pops back up in my size or I can find it somewhere else. thanks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

surlygirl said:


> hey, lovely & stylish ladies of DVF. does anyone know if the grey Retro Dinna dress is available anywhere other than NM/BG. i have the black one from Nordstrom, thanks to *Duke*, and would love the grey as well. hoping it pops back up in my size or I can find it somewhere else. thanks!



Bloomies had it awhile back, not sure if they do anymore, as did Shopbop.

Does anyone own the Agata and want to assist me with sizing!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Bloomies had it awhile back, not sure if they do anymore, as did Shopbop.
> 
> Does anyone own the Agata and want to assist me with sizing!


 You mean this? It is very straight up and down and there isn't a lot of give in the fabric. I bought it in a 2 and it fits fine just a tad snug across the bust. I looked at the model pictures on the website and it seemed to fit her the same way as well. If I was any bustier/can't wear my false advertising bra I would have had to size up but given the way that the dress is cut that might have made a difference. I have gotten a lot of compliments on it. Oh and the other thing there is a button closure in the back and it was unbuttonable. I couldn't even button it when it was off me. I had to take it to the dry cleaners and they were able to open up the loop so the dress could be buttoned.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> You mean this? It is very straight up and down and there isn't a lot of give in the fabric. I bought it in a 2 and it fits fine just a tad snug across the bust. I looked at the model pictures on the website and it seemed to fit her the same way as well. If I was any bustier/can't wear my false advertising bra I would have had to size up but given the way that the dress is cut that might have made a difference. I have gotten a lot of compliments on it. Oh and the other thing there is a button closure in the back and it was unbuttonable. I couldn't even button it when it was off me. I had to take it to the dry cleaners and they were able to open up the loop so the dress could be buttoned.



Enabler!   I want the all black version.  Guess I better size up, because this baby got back!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Enabler!   I want the all black version.  Guess I better size up, because this baby got back!


 Hey I am here to help. There is more room in the hips than the chest area I think but it isn't as forgiving as other styles that is for sure. I think this dress would look fabulous on you.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Anyone a SIZE 8 here in DVF?  Lucky you, there are two spectacular (and rare) styles on ebay right now.......

Jeanne in "Love is Life Grafitti"





http://www.ebay.com/itm/200667262943

Justin in Olive Leopard




http://www.ebay.com/itm/230691318521


----------



## sammix3

Watching gossip girl and Louie's sister Beatrice is wearing DVF capreena mini


----------



## foxycleopatra

Another RARE FIND......SIZE 6 - DVF Green Leopard JUSTIN wrap

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140624431516


----------



## megt10

foxycleopatra said:


> Another RARE FIND......SIZE 6 - DVF Green Leopard JUSTIN wrap
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140624431516


 
Wow, I love that! Keep finding the good stuff and posting Foxy! Especially if you see some great wraps in a 4 .


----------



## Dukeprincess

foxycleopatra said:


> Anyone a SIZE 8 here in DVF?  Lucky you, there are two spectacular (and rare) styles on ebay right now.......
> 
> Jeanne in "Love is Life Grafitti"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200667262943
> 
> Justin in Olive Leopard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230691318521



I'm an 8!


----------



## Butterfly_77

which one you're craving? The Love is Life?  




Dukeprincess said:


> I'm an 8!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> which one you're craving? The Love is Life?



I am not buying either, although if I did, I would get the Love is Life.  Love that one.


----------



## Butterfly_77

have the love is Life in the Jeanne style - one of my top 10 wraps 

I briefly thought of buying it in the new Julian in this print as well - but my rational side kicked in just in time 



Dukeprincess said:


> I am not buying either, although if I did, I would get the Love is Life.  Love that one.


----------



## Butterfly_77

...browsing again....

I'd love to have this print in a regular Jeanne/Justin/Julian wrap dress 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jcYdg5p


----------



## Butterfly_77

.....again....

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jcYdg5r

in "Birdy" print - "Birdy", as in "bird's feet"??  :loots:

kind of like it. But still prefer the print above


----------



## MaitaiCat

Butterfly,

The print you like should be coming in a Julian soon (resort vintage collection) but I believe its navy and white.


----------



## Butterfly_77

this one?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=1&LSlinkid=10&LSoid=203719&LSsid=oGj7akNVsTg

cool - I like navy/white! Thank you so much the information and I'm looking forward to this collection.

Any other hints about the prints in the resort vintage collection? 





MaitaiCat said:


> Butterfly,
> 
> The print you like should be coming in a Julian soon (resort vintage collection) but I believe its navy and white.


----------



## MaitaiCat

sammix3 said:


> The band is printed. I'll snap a quick pic at the seamstress's for you



Late late follow up, but I just got on here and was reading back through a few old posts.

Usually retailers get a sample piece before production for the models to try on and take pictures for. This can be months before the piece is actually produced, so lots of things can change. 

As for the description, I just think they look at each picture and pull a full catchy phrases to make it sound cool without actually knowing anything about the product.

Thanks for posting the pic though. I like it much better without the bands. Sold!


----------



## MaitaiCat

Butterfly_77 said:


> this one?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=1&LSlinkid=10&LSoid=203719&LSsid=oGj7akNVsTg
> 
> cool - I like navy/white! Thank you so much the information and I'm looking forward to this collection.
> 
> Any other hints about the prints in the resort vintage collection?



I'm not sure, but I was watching the Diane fragrance launch videos, but I have a hunch that there will be that bright zebra wrap in blue or yellow. Shortly after, the bloomingdales website has the zebra print for her beach wear collection. This is all the Intel I have for now.

http://i.cocoperez.com/wp-content/u...-mob-daine-fragrance-launch-paris-2.pbbig.jpg


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks for that!!

I also watched the video and had the feeling that it was a mixture of very recent and rather old prints and was hoping for a couple to come back:

- Zebra
- love is life in the red/white/black
- the one you can see just behind the yellow zebra print (brown) and to the left of the blue Zebra print (orange) --> love love love that one!!

hope we'll be seeing some of the new prints very soon; although my DVF collection is very extensive (approx. 50 and still counting ) and there is no more space in my wardrobe, I'm so tempted by the new prints each time I see one 



MaitaiCat said:


> I'm not sure, but I was watching the Diane fragrance launch videos, but I have a hunch that there will be that bright zebra wrap in blue or yellow. Shortly after, the bloomingdales website has the zebra print for her beach wear collection. This is all the Intel I have for now.
> 
> http://i.cocoperez.com/wp-content/u...-mob-daine-fragrance-launch-paris-2.pbbig.jpg


----------



## Dukeprincess

I so wish I could wear the Newsy, the real life pictures of this one are gorgeous!  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2011-AU...1379?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item336d9015b3


----------



## Renske87

Does anyone know the name of this silk blouse? It's suppose to be by DvF. I really want to know


----------



## sammix3

Renske87 said:


> Does anyone know the name of this silk blouse? It's suppose to be by DvF. I really want to know



No idea but its cute!


----------



## Butterfly_77

love the look of it too! tried it on in London's boutique but I was looking ridiculous.....just cannot do this style/print combination 





Dukeprincess said:


> I so wish I could wear the Newsy, the real life pictures of this one are gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2011-AU...1379?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item336d9015b3


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> love the look of it too! tried it on in London's boutique but I was looking ridiculous.....just cannot do this style/print combination



That smiley cracks me up.    I am curvy and the Newsy was not friendly to those at all.


----------



## phiphi

duke, that newsy is reeealllyyy pretty. ::

waving to the dvf thread ladies - hope you've all been well!!


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> duke, that newsy is reeealllyyy pretty. ::
> 
> waving to the dvf thread ladies - hope you've all been well!!



Hi phiphi!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

we're in the very same boot here 



Dukeprincess said:


> That smiley cracks me up.  I am curvy and the Newsy was not friendly to those at all.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone know where it's possible to get the LOVE IS LIFE **RED** GRAFFITI JEANNE wrap?  I've only seen the black/PURPLE version released in the US......


----------



## sammix3

OMG! Loving that magenta/brown(or black?) wrap... I think it's brambles?  It's on the girl with the blonde hair to the right of Diane in the first pic.


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> Hi phiphi!!



hi *sammi*!!! 

today's work outfit ingrid with louboutin wallis - thanks enabler* duke*!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Phi *- that print is AMAZING!!!!  So perfect for the otherwise dreary fall/winter season.  You look great - as always


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> *Phi *- that print is AMAZING!!!!  So perfect for the otherwise dreary fall/winter season.  You look great - as always



 *DC* - you are so sweet!! thank you dear!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> OMG! Loving that magenta/brown(or black?) wrap... I think it's brambles?  It's on the girl with the blonde hair to the right of Diane in the first pic.



It is the Brambles Jeanne.

And *foxy *that wrap was only released in EU awhile back.

*Phiphi:* The Ingrid looks amazing on you, which is why I HAD to enable you to buy it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Please excuse my crappy BB pic, but I am was in a hurry to leave this morning.

Wearing Christina


----------



## canadianstudies

sammix3 said:


> OMG! Loving that magenta/brown(or black?) wrap... I think it's brambles? It's on the girl with the blonde hair to the right of Diane in the first pic.


 
That's the first one I noticed, too! Love it!



phiphi said:


> hi *sammi*!!!
> 
> today's work outfit ingrid with louboutin wallis - thanks enabler* duke*!


 
This is such an adorable look! I looooove your shoes!!


----------



## canadianstudies

I am wearing my Avaro slacks today for the first time and they are AMAZINGLY comfortable. They are super flattering, too! I love how long they are - I am 5'8" with long legs and these are one of the first pairs of pants I've bought I can wear heels with!) My only small complaints are that because they are clingy, you really have to wear the sheerest of panties underneath them, and I do find they attract dust (though they are easy enough to wipe/brush off).

I got these on sale for about $80 at the Woodbury Commons Outlet, but I am starting to think they would be worth their extremely pricey ($300ish) full price. I see more DVF pants in my future - provided these hold up well over the next few months (sometimes when I buy pricey things, they don't last, so I need to make sure these can stand the test of time!)


----------



## Dukeprincess

canadianstudies said:


> I am wearing my Avaro slacks today for the first time and they are AMAZINGLY comfortable. They are super flattering, too! I love how long they are - I am 5'8" with long legs and these are one of the first pairs of pants I've bought I can wear heels with!) My only small complaints are that because they are clingy, you really have to wear the sheerest of panties underneath them, and I do find they attract dust (though they are easy enough to wipe/brush off).
> 
> I got these on sale for about $80 at the Woodbury Commons Outlet, but I am starting to think they would be worth their extremely pricey ($300ish) full price. I see more DVF pants in my future - provided these hold up well over the next few months (sometimes when I buy pricey things, they don't last, so I need to make sure these can stand the test of time!)



I love DVF pants.  I am also 5'8 with long legs and they fit me great.  I have 5 pairs in various styles.


----------



## inspiredgem

phiphi said:


> hi *sammi*!!!
> 
> today's work outfit ingrid with louboutin wallis - thanks enabler* duke*!



This dress looks amazing on you!  I love it!



Dukeprincess said:


> Please excuse my crappy BB pic, but I am was in a hurry to leave this morning.
> 
> Wearing Christina



Gorgeous!  Darn it Duke - every time you post a modeling photo it makes me want to buy dresses I never knew I wanted. 



canadianstudies said:


> I am wearing my Avaro slacks today for the first time and they are AMAZINGLY comfortable. They are super flattering, too! I love how long they are - I am 5'8" with long legs and these are one of the first pairs of pants I've bought I can wear heels with!) My only small complaints are that because they are clingy, you really have to wear the sheerest of panties underneath them, and I do find they attract dust (though they are easy enough to wipe/brush off).
> 
> I got these on sale for about $80 at the Woodbury Commons Outlet, but I am starting to think they would be worth their extremely pricey ($300ish) full price. I see more DVF pants in my future - provided these hold up well over the next few months (sometimes when I buy pricey things, they don't last, so I need to make sure these can stand the test of time!)


These sound great - and what a fantastic deal!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> *Phiphi:* The Ingrid looks amazing on you, which is why I HAD to enable you to buy it.



thank you dear *duke* - my closet thanks you! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Please excuse my crappy BB pic, but I am was in a hurry to leave this morning.
> 
> Wearing Christina



love this! it looks so great on you!! 



canadianstudies said:


> This is such an adorable look! I looooove your shoes!!



thank you canadian!! you must post pictures of your pants!



inspiredgem said:


> This dress looks amazing on you!  I love it!
> 
> *Gorgeous!  Darn it Duke - every time you post a modeling photo it makes me want to buy dresses I never knew I wanted. *
> 
> These sound great - and what a fantastic deal!



thanks *inspired*!! and i agree what you said! *duke *has that effect on people!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

inspiredgem said:


> Gorgeous!  Darn it Duke - every time you post a modeling photo it makes me want to buy dresses I never knew I wanted.



Hahahaha, sorry *inspired!* :giggles:  That's how I feel when I open this thread!



phiphi said:


> thank you dear *duke* - my closet thanks you!
> 
> 
> 
> love this! it looks so great on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks *inspired*!! and i agree what you said! *duke *has that effect on people!!!



And the effect that your enabling has on me too!


----------



## Butterfly_77

As promised, I post a pic of one of my recent additions - New Jeanne in Spotted Cat Shade. I was not sure whether I'm gonna love the print on me or not as I normally don't do animal prints. But I really like the print and the color and I'm so glad that I got the dress when DVF.com did 20% 

The other one is a fave as well - the Jeanne in Chain link! This was one of my first wraps.

sorry, I'm still not able to post the pics the right side up :shame:


----------



## sammix3

Loving everyone's outfits with the black tights! That's how I'm wearing my DVF this weekend


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Loving everyone's outfits with the black tights! That's how I'm wearing my DVF this weekend



My tights are Wolford Velvet Deluxe 66s.


----------



## Butterfly_77

those are on my list as well - do they last well?




Dukeprincess said:


> My tights are Wolford Velvet Deluxe 66s.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Please excuse my crappy BB pic, but I am was in a hurry to leave this morning.
> 
> Wearing Christina


 Oh wow Duke, I love this dress on you! I love the dress may need to stalk it :ninja:


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> As promised, I post a pic of one of my recent additions - New Jeanne in Spotted Cat Shade. I was not sure whether I'm gonna love the print on me or not as I normally don't do animal prints. But I really like the print and the color and I'm so glad that I got the dress when DVF.com did 20%
> 
> The other one is a fave as well - the Jeanne in Chain link! This was one of my first wraps.
> 
> sorry, I'm still not able to post the pics the right side up :shame:


 I love these dresses and you look fabulous!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> those are on my list as well - do they last well?



yes! I have about 25 pairs of Wolford tights and love them!


----------



## foxycleopatra

So disappointed with ebay these days......bought a DvF Justin in olive leopard, condition stated "brand new with tags".....and when I opened the package & tried the dress on, it was a MINI dress -- clearly altered!!...and never disclosed anywhere in the listing.  In fact, I measured the length of the dress I received and it measured not even 37 inches in length.  I already own the DvF Justin in several prints (including the same olive leopard print, my absolute favorite of all time + Justin (my favorite style of all-time, sadly it's been discontinued for a while).....love it so much that I wanted to get a second one) and all the Justin's I measured in my sizes have a length of approx. 44 inches.  

Then I look at the tag on the "brand new w/ tags dress" and it's just the large rectangular card-paper type of generic  DvF tag (with no style name/number/anything), and it's just attached to the dress via a black thread (i.e. the type you can just attach yourself) -- and this large rectangular card-paper tag AFAIK was introduced with the latest Diane by DVF collection (and not this Justin dress from several years back)......ugh, clearly not even the right tag.  So utterly disappointed.  Basically the previous owner must have altered the dress and worn it and sold it to me as "brand new w/ tags" -- WTH?!


----------



## Justlooking4

Dukeprincess said:


> Please excuse my crappy BB pic, but I am was in a hurry to leave this morning.
> 
> Wearing Christina



Duke you look gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Justlooking4

phiphi said:


> hi *sammi*!!!
> 
> today's work outfit ingrid with louboutin wallis - thanks enabler* duke*!



Phiphi, love the Ingrid on you.


----------



## Justlooking4

foxycleopatra said:


> So disappointed with ebay these days......bought a DvF Justin in olive leopard, condition stated "brand new with tags".....and when I opened the package & tried the dress on, it was a MINI dress -- clearly altered!!...and never disclosed anywhere in the listing.  In fact, I measured the length of the dress I received and it measured not even 37 inches in length.  I already own the DvF Justin in several prints (including the same olive leopard print, my absolute favorite of all time + Justin (my favorite style of all-time, sadly it's been discontinued for a while).....love it so much that I wanted to get a second one) and all the Justin's I measured in my sizes have a length of approx. 44 inches.
> 
> Then I look at the tag on the "brand new w/ tags dress" and it's just the large rectangular card-paper type of generic  DvF tag (with no style name/number/anything), and it's just attached to the dress via a black thread (i.e. the type you can just attach yourself) -- and this large rectangular card-paper tag AFAIK was introduced with the latest Diane by DVF collection (and not this Justin dress from several years back)......ugh, clearly not even the right tag.  So utterly disappointed.  Basically the previous owner must have altered the dress and worn it and sold it to me as "brand new w/ tags" -- WTH?!



Foxy, so sorry to hear about your not as described DVF dress. I would be so mad. I hope the seller will let you return the dress.  It sounds like one of the DVF dresses that SFNATIVE333 had sold or the other lying DVF reseller: ble09040. I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## Justlooking4

I just noticed that this lying reseller just received another neg feedback for selling a worn out, stinky DVF dress. Finally karma is working!!!
http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=ble09040&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2776

Buyer stated: Terrible! Sent damaged/stained/stinky item. Lost $$$ in return shipping. Beware!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Justlooking4 said:


> Foxy, so sorry to hear about your not as described DVF dress. I would be so mad. I hope the seller will let you return the dress.  It sounds like one of the DVF dresses that SFNATIVE333 had sold or the other lying DVF reseller: ble09040. I hope it all works out for you.



No, it's actually not one of the famous resellers.


----------



## foxycleopatra

But *ble09040* is at it again  -- one of their private buyer ID's is *llc-rt*

"new w/o tags" -- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...k-sheath-bodice-knit-dress-US-2-/180733688151 
bought used for $100 -- http://www.ebay.com/itm/280748040587 

"new w/o tags" -- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...avy-zebra-print-wrap-dress-US-2-/180733692316
bought used for $95 -- http://www.ebay.com/itm/280748000859


----------



## phiphi

Butterfly_77 said:


> As promised, I post a pic of one of my recent additions - New Jeanne in Spotted Cat Shade. I was not sure whether I'm gonna love the print on me or not as I normally don't do animal prints. But I really like the print and the color and I'm so glad that I got the dress when DVF.com did 20%
> 
> The other one is a fave as well - the Jeanne in Chain link! This was one of my first wraps.
> 
> sorry, I'm still not able to post the pics the right side up :shame:



butterfly, i love these! can't pick a favourite between the spotted cat or the chain link!! 



sammix3 said:


> Loving everyone's outfits with the black tights! That's how I'm wearing my DVF this weekend



pics! 



megt10 said:


> Oh wow Duke, I love this dress on you! I love the dress may need to stalk it :ninja:



the *duke* effect strikes again! 



foxycleopatra said:


> So disappointed with ebay these days......bought a DvF Justin in olive leopard, condition stated "brand new with tags".....and when I opened the package & tried the dress on, it was a MINI dress -- clearly altered!!...and never disclosed anywhere in the listing.  In fact, I measured the length of the dress I received and it measured not even 37 inches in length.  I already own the DvF Justin in several prints (including the same olive leopard print, my absolute favorite of all time + Justin (my favorite style of all-time, sadly it's been discontinued for a while).....love it so much that I wanted to get a second one) and all the Justin's I measured in my sizes have a length of approx. 44 inches.
> 
> Then I look at the tag on the "brand new w/ tags dress" and it's just the large rectangular card-paper type of generic  DvF tag (with no style name/number/anything), and it's just attached to the dress via a black thread (i.e. the type you can just attach yourself) -- and this large rectangular card-paper tag AFAIK was introduced with the latest Diane by DVF collection (and not this Justin dress from several years back)......ugh, clearly not even the right tag.  So utterly disappointed.  Basically the previous owner must have altered the dress and worn it and sold it to me as "brand new w/ tags" -- WTH?!



ugh. i'm so sorry this happened. hopefully the seller will let you refund, or you'll have to file a SNAD. 



Justlooking4 said:


> Phiphi, love the Ingrid on you.



thank you so much justlooking!!


----------



## inspiredgem

foxycleopatra said:


> So disappointed with ebay these days......bought a DvF Justin in olive leopard, condition stated "brand new with tags".....and when I opened the package & tried the dress on, it was a MINI dress -- clearly altered!!...and never disclosed anywhere in the listing.  In fact, I measured the length of the dress I received and it measured not even 37 inches in length.  I already own the DvF Justin in several prints (including the same olive leopard print, my absolute favorite of all time + Justin (my favorite style of all-time, sadly it's been discontinued for a while).....love it so much that I wanted to get a second one) and all the Justin's I measured in my sizes have a length of approx. 44 inches.
> 
> Then I look at the tag on the "brand new w/ tags dress" and it's just the large rectangular card-paper type of generic  DvF tag (with no style name/number/anything), and it's just attached to the dress via a black thread (i.e. the type you can just attach yourself) -- and this large rectangular card-paper tag AFAIK was introduced with the latest Diane by DVF collection (and not this Justin dress from several years back)......ugh, clearly not even the right tag.  So utterly disappointed.  Basically the previous owner must have altered the dress and worn it and sold it to me as "brand new w/ tags" -- WTH?!



So disappointing!  I hate it when people aren't honest/accurate in their descriptions!


----------



## inspiredgem

Here are some photos of my new additions.  
Linda Sweater Wrap Dress in Berry Fields
New Julian in Deco Bloom Amethyst
New Jeanne in Polka Rope
I mistakenly ordered the New Jeanne in a size 6 instead of 8.  Does it look too small?  Please be honest.


----------



## Justlooking4

foxycleopatra said:


> But *ble09040* is at it again  -- one of their private buyer ID's is *llc-rt*
> 
> "new w/o tags" -- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...k-sheath-bodice-knit-dress-US-2-/180733688151
> bought used for $100 -- http://www.ebay.com/itm/280748040587
> 
> "new w/o tags" -- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...avy-zebra-print-wrap-dress-US-2-/180733692316
> bought used for $95 -- http://www.ebay.com/itm/280748000859



OMG. I can't believe this liar. Foxy you are great at figuring out these sellers private buying ids. You should be a private investigator!!! I know SFNative333 has 5 private buying ids and I know the name for three of them. Tabbiescloset, rockthehse, 2btruetoj .  She never leaves feedback as a buyer so I have not been able to figure out the ebay id for her 4th buying id: m***d ( private ), do you know the name for this one and her 5th one.	a***e ( private ) She just bought this used DVF for $61.00 under her 5th private buying id. Just watch  SFNATVIE333 will relist for $200 and state it's brand new without tags. http://www.ebay.com/itm/350499957880#ht_5507wt_1398


----------



## Justlooking4

inspiredgem said:


> Here are some photos of my new additions.
> Linda Sweater Wrap Dress in Berry Fields
> New Julian in Deco Bloom Amethyst
> New Jeanne in Polka Rope
> I mistakenly ordered the New Jeanne in a size 6 instead of 8.  Does it look too small?  Please be honest.



Inspiredgem, you look wonderful in all of your new DVF dresses. I think the Jeanne looks perfect on you!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

inspiredgem said:


> Here are some photos of my new additions.
> Linda Sweater Wrap Dress in Berry Fields
> New Julian in Deco Bloom Amethyst
> New Jeanne in Polka Rope
> I mistakenly ordered the New Jeanne in a size 6 instead of 8.  Does it look too small?  Please be honest.



Nope, looks PERFECT to me!  I love all of your new additions!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> those are on my list as well - do they last well?



Yes, I've got tons of Wolfords that I've had for about 3-4 years and are still going strong!



megt10 said:


> Oh wow Duke, I love this dress on you! I love the dress may need to stalk it :ninja:



  How did I know you were going to say that!  :giggles:



Justlooking4 said:


> Duke you look gorgeous!!!!



Thank you, dear!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, megt! 



megt10 said:


> I love these dresses and you look fabulous!


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> yes! I have about 25 pairs of Wolford tights and love them!



sammi, thanks for the heads up! Need to go shopping tomorrow


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you Duke - tomorrow is Wolford boutique day 



Dukeprincess said:


> Yes, I've got tons of Wolfords that I've had for about 3-4 years and are still going strong!
> 
> 
> 
> How did I know you were going to say that!  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, dear!



thank you so much, phiphi. Me neither  its so good to have a broad choice of DVF wraps/prints 



phiphi said:


> butterfly, i love these! can't pick a favourite between the spotted cat or the chain link!!
> 
> 
> 
> pics!
> 
> 
> 
> the *duke* effect strikes again!
> 
> 
> 
> ugh. i'm so sorry this happened. hopefully the seller will let you refund, or you'll have to file a SNAD.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much justlooking!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

You're looking fabulous in all three dresses. My favorite is the Deco Bloom 

I honestly don't think that the New Jeanne is to tight or looks too small. The only thing is that it shows a bit more cleavage as probably the 8 would have shown. If you want you could always wear a camp underneath for the days in the office. But it looks perfectly fine this way!



inspiredgem said:


> Here are some photos of my new additions.
> Linda Sweater Wrap Dress in Berry Fields
> New Julian in Deco Bloom Amethyst
> New Jeanne in Polka Rope
> I mistakenly ordered the New Jeanne in a size 6 instead of 8.  Does it look too small?  Please be honest.


----------



## inspiredgem

Butterfly_77 said:


> As promised, I post a pic of one of my recent additions - New Jeanne in Spotted Cat Shade. I was not sure whether I'm gonna love the print on me or not as I normally don't do animal prints. But I really like the print and the color and I'm so glad that I got the dress when DVF.com did 20%
> 
> The other one is a fave as well - the Jeanne in Chain link! This was one of my first wraps.
> 
> sorry, I'm still not able to post the pics the right side up :shame:


How did I miss these??!!  They are both stunning!



Justlooking4 said:


> Inspiredgem, you look wonderful in all of your new DVF dresses. I think the Jeanne looks perfect on you!!!


 Thank you!


Dukeprincess said:


> Nope, looks PERFECT to me! I love all of your new additions!


Thanks Duke!



Butterfly_77 said:


> You're looking fabulous in all three dresses. My favorite is the Deco Bloom
> 
> I honestly don't think that the New Jeanne is to tight or looks too small. The only thing is that it shows a bit more cleavage as probably the 8 would have shown. If you want you could always wear a camp underneath for the days in the office. But it looks perfectly fine this way!


 Thanks Butterfly - I may try it in an 8 just in case


----------



## canadianstudies

foxycleopatra said:


> No, it's actually not one of the famous resellers.


 
Aw, I'm so sorry to hear this happened to you! A few months ago I bought a dress on ebay - supposed to have been only worn once - and it had crusty deoderant stains in it. Yuck!!


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> Here are some photos of my new additions.
> Linda Sweater Wrap Dress in Berry Fields
> New Julian in Deco Bloom Amethyst
> New Jeanne in Polka Rope
> I mistakenly ordered the New Jeanne in a size 6 instead of 8. Does it look too small? Please be honest.


 You look fabulous in all three dresses.


----------



## megt10

I just got my new dress from NM sale today. I wore it tonight so here is the Crista.


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> I just got my new dress from NM sale today. I wore it tonight so here is the Crista.



Meg, you look wonderful in your red Crista. I love your CL's too. Are those Red eel VP's?


----------



## Justlooking4

Justlooking4 said:


> OMG. I can't believe this liar. Foxy you are great at figuring out these sellers private buying ids. You should be a private investigator!!! I know SFNative333 has 5 private buying ids and I know the name for three of them. Tabbiescloset, rockthehse, 2btruetoj .  She never leaves feedback as a buyer so I have not been able to figure out the ebay id for her 4th buying id: m***d ( private ), do you know the name for this one and her 5th one.	a***e ( private ) She just bought this used DVF for $61.00 under her 5th private buying id. Just watch  SFNATVIE333 will relist for $200 and state it's brand new without tags. http://www.ebay.com/itm/350499957880#ht_5507wt_1398



I just found Sfnative333 5th private buying id name: jandbmom67 , I see that she just bought two used popular DVF Wrap prints for $65 and $75.00. Just watch she will be relisting in a week or two under her selling id "sfnative333" for at least $250 and stating they are brand new without tags. She is such a liar and con artist.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I just got my new dress from NM sale today. I wore it tonight so here is the Crista.



Beautiful as always! Can't wait to see your other buys from NM.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> sammi, thanks for the heads up! Need to go shopping tomorrow



There's a Wolford thread in the Accessories section here. I'm about to post a modeling pic there


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Beautiful as always! Can't wait to see your other buys from NM.


 
Thanks Sammi, I am still waiting for the Linda wrap dress. I have a few new things that I haven't had the time to take pics of but going out tonight and may wear something else from my recent purchases. 



Justlooking4 said:


> Meg, you look wonderful in your red Crista. I love your CL's too. Are those Red eel VP's?


 Thanks Justlooking, I had wanted this dress ever since I first saw it so I am glad that I got it and on sale . The shoes are Yo Yo's in red patent. They are really one of my favorites. The heel height isn't too high or low and I think the back comes up a bit higher or something. Anyway I haven't had a problem with heel slippage with these shoes. I will be looking for more pairs of these shoes.


----------



## phiphi

inspiredgem said:


> Here are some photos of my new additions.
> Linda Sweater Wrap Dress in Berry Fields
> New Julian in Deco Bloom Amethyst
> New Jeanne in Polka Rope
> I mistakenly ordered the New Jeanne in a size 6 instead of 8.  Does it look too small?  Please be honest.



i think they all look wonderful on you! and i agree with *butterfly*, if you wanted to show less cleavage, to wear a cami, but you look ah-mazing! 



canadianstudies said:


> Aw, I'm so sorry to hear this happened to you! A few months ago I bought a dress on ebay - supposed to have been only worn once - and it had crusty deoderant stains in it. Yuck!!



omg! that's AWFUL! 



megt10 said:


> I just got my new dress from NM sale today. I wore it tonight so here is the Crista.



that's such a great combo *meg*! i didn't know that the yoyo's were now made with a platform!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> i think they all look wonderful on you! and i agree with *butterfly*, if you wanted to show less cleavage, to wear a cami, but you look ah-mazing!
> 
> 
> 
> omg! that's AWFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> that's such a great combo *meg*! i didn't know that the yoyo's were now made with a platform!


 Thank you Phiphi. I am not sure if this is an old style or new one still learning about shoes but these are work great with the platform. Here is a pic of the box.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Thank you Phiphi. I am not sure if this is an old style or new one still learning about shoes but these are work great with the platform. Here is a pic of the box.



thanks meg! you have the yoyo zeppa, which is a yoyo with an exposed platform. the "regular" yoyo comes in a 100 mm heel (there is also an older yoyo that was 110 mm), with no platform. the VP has the platform on the inside which for some, makes the toebox a bit tighter.  either way, you got yourself one delicious shoe!! (and it looks like i have shoe issues.. doesn't it! )


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> thanks meg! you have the yoyo zeppa, which is a yoyo with an exposed platform. the "regular" yoyo comes in a 100 mm heel (there is also an older yoyo that was 110 mm), with no platform. the VP has the platform on the inside which for some, makes the toebox a bit tighter.  either way, you got yourself one delicious shoe!! (and it looks like i have shoe issues.. doesn't it! )


 LOL, thank you for the explanation. Yes you have shoe issues and so do I I have learned so much about shoes this past year. Prior to that I never really paid any attention. I only noticed purses. I have the VP and I agree about the toebox. They aren't my favorite. When I got hooked up with the CL sales I had to look up what the shoes looked like because I had no idea.


----------



## Butterfly_77

you looking wonderful, meg! I love the whole look and those CL's are super cool! 



megt10 said:


> I just got my new dress from NM sale today. I wore it tonight so here is the Crista.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> you looking wonderful, meg! I love the whole look and those CL's are super cool!


 Thanks Butterfly.


----------



## surlygirl

just received my grey ronda dina. thanks again to Duke for the heads up! now I have the black and the grey so I need to figure out if they're too similar to keep both. I think I like the grey colorway a bit more, but I like the black, too, and would get a lot of wear out of it.

any thoughts from the dvf gallery? 

just wanted to add that I love the Linda sweater wrap. I have mine from last year, and it's so comfy ... like wearing a robe!


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> You look fabulous in all three dresses.


Thanks Meg!


megt10 said:


> I just got my new dress from NM sale today. I wore it tonight so here is the Crista.


Gorgeous dress and CL's!



phiphi said:


> i think they all look wonderful on you! and i agree with *butterfly*, if you wanted to show less cleavage, to wear a cami, but you look ah-mazing!
> 
> 
> 
> omg! that's AWFUL!
> 
> 
> 
> that's such a great combo *meg*! i didn't know that the yoyo's were now made with a platform!


Thank you phiphi!



surlygirl said:


> just received my grey ronda dina. thanks again to Duke for the heads up! now I have the black and the grey so I need to figure out if they're too similar to keep both. I think I like the grey colorway a bit more, but I like the black, too, and would get a lot of wear out of it.
> 
> any thoughts from the dvf gallery?
> 
> just wanted to add that I love the Linda sweater wrap. I have mine from last year, and it's so comfy ... like wearing a robe!


surly, you must have CL's on the brain.    Did you mean Retro Dinna?  

You can't go wrong with either color.  The black is always a classic but I absolutely love the grey.  Can you keep both?


----------



## surlygirl

inspiredgem said:


> surly, you must have CL's on the brain.    Did you mean Retro Dinna?
> 
> You can't go wrong with either color.  The black is always a classic but I absolutely love the grey.  Can you keep both?



:giggles: oops! you're so right, *inspiredgem*! retro dinna, retro dinna! :shame:

the grey is really pretty, but the good thing is I can and probably will keep both. DVF crisis averted!  

and your new additions are fantastic! they all look great on you!


----------



## Justlooking4

Does anyone know how this Jeanne fits? I have been looking all over for this print. I found this one on ebay, but it's a size 10.  I heard that this Jeanne fits smaller than the older seasons.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...I&itu=UCI&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3839060949


----------



## Butterfly_77

Hi there 

I have this one and it's beautiful - but that you already know 

I found the New Jeannes from spring 2011 to be tts - they are even a tad bigger than a couple of my older Jeanne wraps. They are a bit more generous at the cleavage as well. 

Tell me what other Jeanne dresses you have and I can see whether I have those too and can give you more about the sizing. Are you a 10 in the other wraps too? If so, you should not worry to much. Go for the dress!! 



Justlooking4 said:


> Does anyone know how this Jeanne fits? I have been looking all over for this print. I found this one on ebay, but it's a size 10.  I heard that this Jeanne fits smaller than the older seasons.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...I&itu=UCI&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3839060949


----------



## Justlooking4

Butterfly_77 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I have this one and it's beautiful - but that you already know
> 
> I found the New Jeannes from spring 2011 to be tts - they are even a tad bigger than a couple of my older Jeanne wraps. They are a bit more generous at the cleavage as well.
> 
> Tell me what other Jeanne dresses you have and I can see whether I have those too and can give you more about the sizing. Are you a 10 in the other wraps too? If so, you should not worry to much. Go for the dress!!



Butterfly, thank you so much for helping me out. I did not realize the New Jeannes from Spring 2011 were a little bigger. I normally wear size 4 or size 6 in DVF wrap dresses. I was hoping this one would fit a little smaller, but it sounds like it will be way too big. I also have the New Julian in Twiggs and I bought that one in size 6 and it fits perfect. The only other Jeanne I have is the black and white OK print from a few years back and that one seems to be tighter in the chest. I bought a size 6 in that one. Thanks again for your help. BTW you look lovely in all of your DVF dresses.


----------



## Butterfly_77

You're very welcome. 

Yes, this is gonna be to big for you - I'd say, one size up or down mostly works with DVF wraps but not 2 or even 3! I have the twigs as well and I think there I have a sz 8 and it also fits perfectly (also with the Julian Splatter).

The OK print fits very very tight around the bust - I have the blue/white and black/white one but hardly ever wear those as they are so tight across the bust and in the arm area - probably would need a 12 in this style.

I keep my fingers crossed that you stumble over a sz 4 or 6 in this print and keep my eyes open too.

and thanks for your nice words about my pics. It's so nice to share everything related with DVF here on tpf 



Justlooking4 said:


> Butterfly, thank you so much for helping me out. I did not realize the New Jeannes from Spring 2011 were a little bigger. I normally wear size 4 or size 6 in DVF wrap dresses. I was hoping this one would fit a little smaller, but it sounds like it will be way too big. I also have the New Julian in Twiggs and I bought that one in size 6 and it fits perfect. The only other Jeanne I have is the black and white OK print from a few years back and that one seems to be tighter in the chest. I bought a size 6 in that one. Thanks again for your help. BTW you look lovely in all of your DVF dresses.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Ladies, do I need this one?

http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...t=23&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion

those of you who have it (Duke or DC....?) do you still love it? 

They did get some new stock on DVF.com of this print and I'm not sure to take this one or to wait for the new resort collection to finally arrive


----------



## Justlooking4

Butterfly_77 said:


> You're very welcome.
> 
> Yes, this is gonna be to big for you - I'd say, one size up or down mostly works with DVF wraps but not 2 or even 3! I have the twigs as well and I think there I have a sz 8 and it also fits perfectly (also with the Julian Splatter).
> 
> The OK print fits very very tight around the bust - I have the blue/white and black/white one but hardly ever wear those as they are so tight across the bust and in the arm area - probably would need a 12 in this style.
> 
> I keep my fingers crossed that you stumble over a sz 4 or 6 in this print and keep my eyes open too.
> 
> and thanks for your nice words about my pics. It's so nice to share everything related with DVF here on tpf



Butterfly, thank you again for all of your help and advice on this Jeanne dress. I think your right that this one will be way too big. I really appreciate you letting me know if you see this Jeanne in size 4 or 6. I wish I had your DVF closet.


----------



## Justlooking4

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, do I need this one?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...t=23&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion
> 
> those of you who have it (Duke or DC....?) do you still love it?
> 
> They did get some new stock on DVF.com of this print and I'm not sure to take this one or to wait for the new resort collection to finally arrive



Butterfly I love that print. I bet it would look lovely on you. You should get it.


----------



## sammix3

Happy Sunday! Here's my proper pic of the Julian in amethyste bloom, with Wolford tights velvet deluxe 80.


----------



## Justlooking4

sammix3 said:


> Happy Sunday! Here's my proper pic of the Julian in amethyste bloom, with Wolford tights velvet deluxe 80.



Sammi, you look amazing in your Julian Deco Bloom. I love the Wolford tights with it.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Justlooking4 said:


> Does anyone know how this Jeanne fits? I have been looking all over for this print. I found this one on ebay, but it's a size 10.  I heard that this Jeanne fits smaller than the older seasons.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...I&itu=UCI&otn=3&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=3839060949



Not sure if this is going to be of any actual help......but call the 1-800 Saks # and ask them to track for SKU #  0475523793119 -- then ask for the blue swirl color.....and see if there's any left (it was on sale in the summer but who knows there might be a random return here and there).


----------



## Justlooking4

foxycleopatra said:


> Not sure if this is going to be of any actual help......but call the 1-800 Saks # and ask them to track for SKU #  0475523793119 -- then ask for the blue swirl color.....and see if there's any left (it was on sale in the summer but who knows there might be a random return here and there).



Foxy, thank you so much!!! That is a great idea. I will call DVF on Monday morning and see if they can locate a return. BTW, I hope your ebay seller let you return the Not as Described Justin dress. I'm so sorry about that.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> LOL, thank you for the explanation. Yes you have shoe issues and so do I I have learned so much about shoes this past year. Prior to that I never really paid any attention. I only noticed purses. I have the VP and I agree about the toebox. They aren't my favorite. When I got hooked up with the CL sales I had to look up what the shoes looked like because I had no idea.


 
well, i often say, "we need not explain our addictions, we just need to be accepted for them!" LOL! 



surlygirl said:


> :giggles: oops! you're so right, *inspiredgem*! retro dinna, retro dinna! :shame:
> 
> *the grey is really pretty, but the good thing is I can and probably will keep both.* DVF crisis averted!
> 
> and your new additions are fantastic! they all look great on you!


 
yay surly! i was going to vote keep both! 



Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, do I need this one?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...t=23&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion
> 
> those of you who have it (Duke or DC....?) do you still love it?
> 
> They did get some new stock on DVF.com of this print and I'm not sure to take this one or to wait for the new resort collection to finally arrive


 
i love this print, butterfly!!! 



sammix3 said:


> Happy Sunday! Here's my proper pic of the Julian in amethyste bloom, with Wolford tights velvet deluxe 80.


 
very cute sammi!


----------



## Butterfly_77

well done, Sammi! You're looking perfect! Love the look with the opaque tights!







sammix3 said:


> Happy Sunday! Here's my proper pic of the Julian in amethyste bloom, with Wolford tights velvet deluxe 80.


----------



## inspiredgem

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, do I need this one?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...t=23&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion
> 
> those of you who have it (Duke or DC....?) do you still love it?
> 
> They did get some new stock on DVF.com of this print and I'm not sure to take this one or to wait for the new resort collection to finally arrive


I love that print!

I need to stay off the DVF website.  I ordered that dress in the Hoof print (that sounds strange) yesterday 



sammix3 said:


> Happy Sunday! Here's my proper pic of the Julian in amethyste bloom, with Wolford tights velvet deluxe 80.


You look gorgeous!


----------



## sammix3

inspiredgem said:


> I love that print!
> 
> I need to stay off the DVF website.  I ordered that dress in the Hoof print (that sounds strange) yesterday
> 
> 
> You look gorgeous!



Thank you for all your kind words everyone.


----------



## Greentea

Couldn't resist anymore and just ordered the royal blue Florina dress!!
I'll post pics when I get it!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v.../3213890?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=3143


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, do I need this one?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...t=23&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion
> 
> those of you who have it (Duke or DC....?) do you still love it?
> 
> They did get some new stock on DVF.com of this print and I'm not sure to take this one or to wait for the new resort collection to finally arrive


 Yes you need this one! It is gorgeous. I have it and love it even though I haven't worn it yet. The weather here has been just to warm still. Right now it is about 87 degrees.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, do I need this one?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...t=23&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion
> 
> those of you who have it (Duke or DC....?) do you still love it?
> 
> They did get some new stock on DVF.com of this print and I'm not sure to take this one or to wait for the new resort collection to finally arrive



I love this print......but if you don't mind waiting I'm sure it will go on sale at the dept. stores in just a matter of time.  Nordies/Saks/Bloomies all carry that style and will certainly mark it down towards the end of the season (or perhaps even earlier).


----------



## Dukeprincess

foxycleopatra said:


> I love this print......but if you don't mind waiting I'm sure it will go on sale at the dept. stores in just a matter of time.  Nordies/Saks/Bloomies all carry that style and will certainly mark it down towards the end of the season (or perhaps even earlier).



ITA.  Wait *Butterfly!   *Get it cheaper!


----------



## Dukeprincess

surlygirl said:


> just received my grey ronda dina. thanks again to Duke for the heads up! now I have the black and the grey so I need to figure out if they're too similar to keep both. I think I like the grey colorway a bit more, but I like the black, too, and would get a lot of wear out of it.
> 
> any thoughts from the dvf gallery?
> 
> just wanted to add that I love the Linda sweater wrap. I have mine from last year, and it's so comfy ... like wearing a robe!




BOTH!  I have the Trapp in Cherry and Navy and don't regret it one bit!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Happy Sunday! Here's my proper pic of the Julian in amethyste bloom, with Wolford tights velvet deluxe 80.


Love it Sammi, it is so you and you look fantastic!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Couldn't resist anymore and just ordered the royal blue Florina dress!!
> I'll post pics when I get it!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v.../3213890?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=3143


 Can't wait to see it Greentea! Missed you in these parts .


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Can't wait to see it Greentea! Missed you in these parts .



Me too! I've been trying to be good and not become enabled. Turns out, I'm my own worst enabler!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Nordstrom just did some markdowns!  Save my wallet and buy up!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=diane+von+furstenberg+sale&origin=PredictiveSearch


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Nordstrom just did some markdowns!  Save my wallet and buy up!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/sr?keyword=diane+von+furstenberg+sale&origin=PredictiveSearch


 On my way, lol. Anything for you Duke .


----------



## DC-Cutie

it's a good thing I don't wear a size 2 or 4, because *Meg* - you go hard and will wipe out the DVF stock :lolots:


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> it's a good thing I don't wear a size 2 or 4, because *Meg* - you go hard and will wipe out the DVF stock :lolots:


 LOL, too funny and sadly true. Not seeing anything though that is a must have. Though I do like the Bonnie Cardigan. Like the Marian blouse too.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> On my way, lol. Anything for you Duke .



Nope, I passed, but that Marian blouse is tempting me.  



DC-Cutie said:


> it's a good thing I don't wear a size 2 or 4, because *Meg* - you go hard and will wipe out the DVF stock :lolots:



Right!  Glad I'm an 8!  :giggles:


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Nope, I passed, but that Marian blouse is tempting me.
> 
> 
> 
> Right!  Glad I'm an 8!  :giggles:


 I didn't get anything either. There will always be another sale, lol. Black Friday is right around the corner nowit is my favorite holiday.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> I didn't get anything either. There will always be another sale, lol. Black Friday is right around the corner nowit is my favorite holiday.



Absolutely!  I am the person up at midnight on Black Friday eve and the day after Christmas eve so I can get everything I want once the sales go live at 12 midnight!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Love it Sammi, it is so you and you look fantastic!



Thank you Meg!


----------



## sammix3

Tons of new stuff on dvf.com! I'm loving the new jeanne in petal dance large pink!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Tons of new stuff on dvf.com! I'm loving the new jeanne in petal dance large pink!



NOOOOO, why did you tell me this?  First, CLs and Burberry on the Outnet, I cannot buy ANYTHING else until Black Friday.


----------



## Butterfly_77

hyperventilating now...off to dvf.com 



sammix3 said:


> Tons of new stuff on dvf.com! I'm loving the new jeanne in petal dance large pink!


----------



## Butterfly_77

.........I'm in trouble....


----------



## Butterfly_77

....want three of them:

http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...art=4&preselectsize=no&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion

http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...art=2&preselectsize=no&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion

http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...art=1&preselectsize=no&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion

this is a veeeeery good resort collection 

any codes that any of you know of?? please.....


----------



## Butterfly_77

...ok, maybe I'll skip the red/white one???? Am I a red/white girl? grrrr.........don't know, but it looks very pretty!

I love the black/lila print so much and this is already in my cart 

the light blue/white is very nice as well - not to be worn at least until March, but who cares....


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> ...ok, maybe I'll skip the red/white one???? Am I a red/white girl? grrrr.........don't know, but it looks very pretty!
> 
> I love the black/lila print so much and this is already in my cart
> 
> the light blue/white is very nice as well - not to be worn at least until March, but who cares....



I LOOOVE the blue and white one.    And the red and white and the pink.  :giggles:


----------



## sammix3

November wrap is not up yet.. the suspense! But looks like dvf.com kept us occupied hehe. 

I'm not aware of any codes.. but if I find it I'll definitely post it!


----------



## Butterfly_77

...I'm wondering whether this dress of the launch of DVF fragrance:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...351336983960.370418.8080683959&type=3&theater

is the same; i.e. the one on DVF.com is to bright/baby blue?

http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...art=1&preselectsize=no&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion


----------



## Dukeprincess

I pre-ordered this dress already and it will be coming to live with me in December!

http://www.dvf.com/Shabby-Color-Blo...44&preselectsize=no&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're going for any?? I'm quite positive about all three...oh boy, why oh why  

I just spent a fortune at LV and Hermès last weekend and now this and in a couple of days it's November wrap...




Dukeprincess said:


> I LOOOVE the blue and white one.    And the red and white and the pink.  :giggles:


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, Sammi, but I think I cannot longer wait. Or should I, until the November wrap of the month is available? I fear that the new wraps are gonna be sold out quickly, as (at least for me), they're sooo cool & exciting






sammix3 said:


> November wrap is not up yet.. the suspense! But looks like dvf.com kept us occupied hehe.
> 
> I'm not aware of any codes.. but if I find it I'll definitely post it!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke, this dress is sooooo cool - I wish I could do this kind of dresses, but I dread my hips sticking out 

pls. post. once you have it in December......wow, this is a long wait until then 



Dukeprincess said:


> I pre-ordered this dress already and it will be coming to live with me in December!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Shabby-Color-Blo...44&preselectsize=no&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> thanks, Sammi, but I think I cannot longer wait. Or should I, until the November wrap of the month is available? I fear that the new wraps are gonna be sold out quickly, as (at least for me), they're sooo cool & exciting




Holy Batman!  Did you see this one?

http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion


----------



## Butterfly_77

Ladies...it's even getting better::

http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Dress...00&preselectsize=no&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion

http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Dress...99&preselectsize=no&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion


----------



## Butterfly_77

yep....you like it? It's not for me; this one...  

why is it "hidden" under new arrivals instead of being in the "wrap shop"......? The same as the other two I just was posting....?

I'm in biiiig trouble.....

this is by far the best I've seen from Diane since a long time! I need the green one and the orange/white as well! 





Dukeprincess said:


> Holy Batman!  Did you see this one?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> yep....you like it? It's not for me; this one...
> 
> why is it "hidden" under new arrivals instead of being in the "wrap shop"......? The same as the other two I just was posting....?
> 
> I'm in biiiig trouble.....
> 
> this is by far the best I've seen from Diane since a long time! I need the green one and the orange/white as well!




Everything is so gorgeous!  I am going to be brooookeee over this collection!


----------



## Butterfly_77

me too! And I have the feeling that we should be quick in ordering any dresses. The last time after I ordered, there was a coupon though and I was quite mad at myself. But, if I miss those dresses, I'm even madder 

there are a couple of accessories in rings small lilac, so probably there is gonna be another color for the rings print which I love so much!!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Everything is so gorgeous!  I am going to be
> brooookeee over this collection!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Question - Are these shorts attached to this dress?

http://www.dvf.com/Alba-Two-Mini-Dr...6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion


----------



## Butterfly_77

looks like




Dukeprincess said:


> Question - Are these shorts attached to this dress?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Alba-Two-Mini-Dr...6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> looks like



Right, I was like


----------



## Butterfly_77

not for me  



Dukeprincess said:


> Right, I was like


----------



## Butterfly_77

ups...I just showed the dresses to my soon-to-be hubby and he likes every single of them. BUT: he was in our walk in closed and counted my DVF wraps 

he: "how many of those wraps do you think you've got" 
me: "don't know; between twenty and thirty? *sweet smiling*"
he: "50!!!" 
he walks out and sees another one that I put on the landing for washing and he was like "ok, that makes it officially 51 then"
me: "but you have way more than 50 shirts yourself" 
he: "since when are wraps the equivalent of shirts? Did I miss something?"

:giggles::giggles::giggles::giggles:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> ups...I just showed the dresses to my soon-to-be hubby and he likes every single of them. BUT: he was in our walk in closed and counted my DVF wraps
> 
> he: "how many of those wraps do you think you've got"
> me: "don't know; between twenty and thirty? *sweet smiling*"
> he: "50!!!"
> he walks out and sees another one that I put on the landing for washing and he was like "ok, that makes it officially 51 then"
> me: "but you have way more than 50 shirts yourself"
> he: "since when are wraps the equivalent of shirts? Did I miss something?"
> 
> :giggles::giggles::giggles::giggles:



Wraps, shirts, what's the difference?


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Absolutely!  I am the person up at midnight on Black Friday eve and the day after Christmas eve so I can get everything I want once the sales go live at 12 midnight!


 Me too, lol. To console myself with not getting anything from the sale at Nordstrom I took advantage this morning of the GiftCard offer at NM. I pre-ordered the New Julian Little Leaves and pre-ordered a pair of CL Boots. Will be getting a 600 gift card.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Ladies, I did it.....reveal as soon as my goodies are here

USD 50 code: DVFINSIDER


----------



## Butterfly_77

well done, meg. looking forward to see your goodies 



megt10 said:


> Me too, lol. To console myself with not getting anything from the sale at Nordstrom I took advantage this morning of the GiftCard offer at NM. I pre-ordered the New Julian Little Leaves and pre-ordered a pair of CL Boots. Will be getting a 600 gift card.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> ....want three of them:
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...art=4&preselectsize=no&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...art=2&preselectsize=no&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...art=1&preselectsize=no&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion
> 
> this is a veeeeery good resort collection
> 
> any codes that any of you know of?? please.....


 
These are gorgeous. They have the red one on NM website and until the end of the day a GiftCard offer. I almost bought that one.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies...it's even getting better::
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Dress...00&preselectsize=no&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Dress...99&preselectsize=no&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion


 I want the O-Rings in orange as well as several others that you posted. Need to step away from the computer, lol.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, I did it.....reveal as soon as my goodies are here
> 
> USD 50 code: DVFINSIDER



Oh snap, I am in trouble.  CRAP.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh snap, I am in trouble.  CRAP.


 Me too! I just bought 4 dresses New Jeanne Wrap Dress In chain link medium this is already selling out so thought that better buy it now. New Julian Dress In rings medium orange, New Julian Wrap Dress In love is life graffiti and the Christina Dress that you posted. At least that was on sale .
Thanks Butterfly for the code every little bit helps.


----------



## phiphi

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, I did it.....reveal as soon as my goodies are here
> 
> USD 50 code: DVFINSIDER


 
ruh roh..


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> ruh roh..


 Yep, this is a great collection.


----------



## Butterfly_77

you did well

I have the New Jeanne in Chain link Medium blach/white --> is this the one you're going for? It's one of my favorites!

Cool to be twins of the rings orange/white!

love is life grafitti I have also, but in the regular (old) Jeanne; this is also one of my favorites 

I slept not very well tonight - was constantly thinking about the 5 dresses (and my CC bill) 



megt10 said:


> Me too! I just bought 4 dresses New Jeanne Wrap Dress In chain link medium this is already selling out so thought that better buy it now. New Julian Dress In rings medium orange, New Julian Wrap Dress In love is life graffiti and the Christina Dress that you posted. At least that was on sale .
> Thanks Butterfly for the code every little bit helps.


----------



## sammix3

Uh oh... I almost don't want the November wrap of the month to come out because I'm too scared that I'll fall in love with it!  And with all these sales going on...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, I go to sleep and you ladies have been busy!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> you did well
> 
> I have the New Jeanne in Chain link Medium blach/white --> is this the one you're going for? It's one of my favorites!
> 
> Cool to be twins of the rings orange/white!
> 
> love is life grafitti I have also, but in the regular (old) Jeanne; this is also one of my favorites
> 
> I slept not very well tonight - was constantly thinking about the 5 dresses (and my CC bill)


 
Yes the chain link is black and white and I love the looks of it. I wish that it had been in a different color like royal blue and white or something like that. I have so much black and white but just couldn't resist. I love the orange rings dress. That was the only thing I intended to buy, lol. There are a few more that I love as well but I am trying to practice some restraint . My Linda Sweater dress arrived this morning from the NM sale and I totally love it. When I took it up to my closet I realized that I needed to move the other dress that were in the DVF cabinet. Now all I have in that one cabinet is DVF. Hopefully I will get a chance to go through my dresses this weekend and get rid of all the ones that I haven't worn, don't love or just don't fit right. I have several dresses to post and hopefully I will get around to that as well. I know that I really find it helpful/'enabling when others post pics of their purchases. Such as Duke in her Christina dress.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, I go to sleep and you ladies have been busy!


 What are doing sleeping when there are sales going on everywhere?


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> What are doing sleeping when there are sales going on everywhere?



True, sleep is overrated. :giggles:


----------



## Enigma78

Anyone in london -there is a fab sample sale happening today and tomorrow
Diane von Furstenberg Showroom,
26 Bruton Street, 2nd Floor
London,
W1J 6QL

Dress mostly £120- £200, some were between £60-75 though
Vintage Wrap tops £20 - £40
Shorts, Skirts,Trousers, loads of accesories - Bags, laptop cases, wallets, scarves


----------



## DC-Cutie

Enigma78 said:


> Anyone in london -there is a fab sample sale happening today and tomorrow
> Diane von Furstenberg Showroom,
> 26 Bruton Street, 2nd Floor
> London,
> W1J 6QL
> 
> Dress mostly £120- £200, some were between £60-75 though
> Vintage Wrap tops £20 - £40
> Shorts, Skirts,Trousers, loads of accesories - Bags, laptop cases, wallets, scarves


 
this could be trouble...  one of the airlines just announced $515 fares to Heathrow


----------



## Enigma78

a few of what i saw:


----------



## Enigma78

lots of small sizes though 2,4,6,8 hardly any 10,12 in the lovely stuffs, no leather jackets and there was such a long queue 45mins before they even opened, managed to get a few of the vintage wrap tops for £20

I will be going 1st thing tomorrow as i was told there would bring out more stuff - fingers cross i will get some goodies, i had to rush to work so couldn't take the time to browse proper


----------



## sammix3

I wish we had sample sales in SF!


----------



## megt10

Here is a pic of my Lilo which I am wearing for only the 2nd time since I got it last year. The shoes are D&G that I got yesterday from the 30% off sale. I totally love them.


----------



## moshi_moshi

hi ladies!  i know this is an old skirt but can anyone tell me how the sizing runs?  small...tts.. etc?

dvf bolo skirt

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/77358

thanks!!


----------



## sammix3

moshi_moshi said:


> hi ladies!  i know this is an old skirt but can anyone tell me how the sizing runs?  small...tts.. etc?
> 
> dvf bolo skirt
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/77358
> 
> thanks!!



It's TTS or half size small, it really depends. I'm usually a 0 in DVF and recently got a 0 off ebay. I have to put on the skirt from the top (like putting on a shirt and pulling it down) because my hips were too big to put it on the other way around lol. I have modeling pics from September I think?


----------



## moshi_moshi

sammix3 said:


> It's TTS or half size small, it really depends. I'm usually a 0 in DVF and recently got a 0 off ebay. I have to put on the skirt from the top (like putting on a shirt and pulling it down) because my hips were too big to put it on the other way around lol. I have modeling pics from September I think?


 
thanks *sammix*!  i'm looking at one on ebay but i don't know if it's going to fit.  i have larger hips so i'm wondering if it's even worth trying it not since i can't return it, i'll have to ask for hip measurements.


----------



## mjcarney

I bought this one yesterday: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%2BSilo%2BUpdated%2BPage%26_requestid%3D34541 

thought it would be cute with black tights and booties and a sweater. What do you guys think?


----------



## foxycleopatra

A DvF fragrance event at the Aventura FL Sephora:







I wish I could find a JEANNE in that gorgeous green twig print!  Somehow I always prefer Jeanne to Julian (prefer the collared, more polished look I guess).  Does anyone know if that one was released in the US?  (or is it just the Julian?)


----------



## Justlooking4

foxycleopatra said:


> A DvF fragrance event at the Aventura FL Sephora:
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/302297_10150386656753960_8080683959_8294877_372560508_n.jpg
> 
> I wish I could find a JEANNE in that gorgeous green twig print!  Somehow I always prefer Jeanne to Julian (prefer the collared, more polished look I guess).  Does anyone know if that one was released in the US?  (or is it just the Julian?)



Foxy, thank you for posting this picture. I have that Julian in the green and white Twiggs. I have not seen it in the Jeanne and I would love to find it in the Jeanne too. I like the Jeanne much more on me than the Julian too. I will keep my eye out for it.


----------



## Justlooking4

OMG. look at this deal sfnative made on this DVF dress. She won this dress for only $18.00. Just watch she will be reselling as new without tags for at leawst $225 or more.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170719371601#ht_674wt_1398


----------



## megt10

mjcarney said:


> I bought this one yesterday: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%2BSilo%2BUpdated%2BPage%26_requestid%3D34541
> 
> thought it would be cute with black tights and booties and a sweater. What do you guys think?


 I really like this dress. I love the blue and black stripes. I would have bought it and worn it the same way since it looks a little short for me. The reason I didn't was I have an ALC dress that looks almost identical.


----------



## moshi_moshi

sammix3 said:


> It's TTS or half size small, it really depends. I'm usually a 0 in DVF and recently got a 0 off ebay. I have to put on the skirt from the top (like putting on a shirt and pulling it down) because my hips were too big to put it on the other way around lol. I have modeling pics from September I think?


 
i went back to see your modeling pics and i love it!!!  i need this skirt now, lol.  its perfect for the holidays!


----------



## Butterfly_77

I always preferred the more polished Jeanne look as well; but over time I acquired some Julians as well and love the look of them now.

As far as I know, the Twigs (which I absolutely love) in this medium print was just released in the Julian this year.

I'm still hoping that a couple of prints/styles that we've seen on the Facebook pics are actually new and soon-to-be released dresses 



foxycleopatra said:


> A DvF fragrance event at the Aventura FL Sephora:
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/302297_10150386656753960_8080683959_8294877_372560508_n.jpg
> 
> I wish I could find a JEANNE in that gorgeous green twig print!  Somehow I always prefer Jeanne to Julian (prefer the collared, more polished look I guess).  Does anyone know if that one was released in the US?  (or is it just the Julian?)


----------



## Princess Pink

DVF expert ladies: is it just me or the dvf sizing really extreme? I just purchased the Acquilina blouse - size 8 - tried the (and am tempted to buy) gaucho Saliana pants - size 6, and my wrap dresses and tops are size 14! I've tried smaller in the wraps and its a no-go.  It makes on-line shopping difficult, have to actually try everything first......


----------



## foxycleopatra

Princess Pink said:


> DVF expert ladies: is it just me or the dvf sizing really extreme? I just purchased the Acquilina blouse - size 8 - tried the (and am tempted to buy) gaucho Saliana pants - size 6, and my wrap dresses and tops are size 14! I've tried smaller in the wraps and its a no-go.  It makes on-line shopping difficult, have to actually try everything first......



Personally I have DvF apparel in sizes 0 thru 6.......so yes, it can be erratic.


----------



## Justlooking4

It looks like one of the famous DVF resellers is finally getting feedback that she deserves. 

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=ble09040&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller

Buyer states: 	Dress not as described 	esmecouture ( 18)  	Nov-05-11 18:19
 	Diane von Furstenberg Julian floral silk wrap dress 2 (#180740862571)	US $150.00	View Item


She had bought that used DVF Julian for $60.00 and relisted this same dress as brand new without tags. She sold it for $150.00


----------



## Justlooking4

Here's another awful and rude DVF reseller. I cannot believe this lady is still selling on ebay. Why in the world does ebay let these lying resellers keep on selling. Ebay is getting ride of the honest sellers and letting these liars keep on selling.  

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...1803&de=off&items=25&interval=0&mPg=10&page=3

From buyer: "	Beware! Terrorist ebay seller. Item dirty & worn. Case Dispute won by buyer.	0304nina ( 83)  	Nov-18-10 15:44
 	DVF Diane von Furstenberg "Odessa" Dress - Size 4 (#140468241664)	US $45.00

From buyers: "sweater full of snags,high shipping, seller rude and combative.	delawareshopper ( 426)  	Oct-20-11 04:37
 	NWOT Magaschoni Silk Cashmere Jeweled Cardigan Sweater (#140600502106)	US $40.00	View Item

From buyer: I reported the seller as a violation ebay admitted, very unprofessional and rude	anemonehime ( 77)  	Aug-03-11 10:36
 	DVF Diane von Furstenberg Chiffon Jolie Dress - Size 4 (#140573702980)	US $76.0

From buyer: Innacurate description. Arrogant and harrassing. Ebay refunded my money.	balmerfam ( 1470)  	Jun-21-11 21:58
 	Ballard Designs Paris Hotel Clock by Timeworks (#140542383108)	US $31.99

From buyer: RUDE & UNCOOPERATIVE. Appalling seller. Took $224 from me, item never arrived.	rosepat0730 ( 358)  	Dec-12-05 05:02
Reply by cortbrooke (Dec-14-05 07:11):
Buyer lied. I have several emails proving she received item. SELLERS BEWARE!
Follow-up by rosepat0730 (Dec-15-05 10:48):
This seller is an out-and-out liar. A DISGRACE. See all her other neg feedback.

Top is missing stones & full of snags plus ridiculously overcharged for shipping	thmullen ( 277)  	Aug-26-11 12:06
 	Roberta Freymann Jeweled Top - Size M (#140593150476)	US $35.00


----------



## inspiredgem

sammix3 said:


> Uh oh... I almost don't want the November wrap of the month to come out because I'm too scared that I'll fall in love with it!  And with all these sales going on...


LOL!  I'm with you!  I don't know if I am more relieved or disappointed when I click on the FB wrap of the month and it is still the same one.  



megt10 said:


> Yes the chain link is black and white and I love the looks of it. I wish that it had been in a different color like royal blue and white or something like that. I have so much black and white but just couldn't resist. I love the orange rings dress. That was the only thing I intended to buy, lol. There are a few more that I love as well but I am trying to practice some restraint . My Linda Sweater dress arrived this morning from the NM sale and I totally love it. When I took it up to my closet I realized that I needed to move the other dress that were in the DVF cabinet. Now all I have in that one cabinet is DVF. Hopefully I will get a chance to go through my dresses this weekend and get rid of all the ones that I haven't worn, don't love or just don't fit right. I have several dresses to post and hopefully I will get around to that as well. I know that I really find it helpful/'enabling when others post pics of their purchases. Such as Duke in her Christina dress.


I can't wait to see pictures!



megt10 said:


> Here is a pic of my Lilo which I am wearing for only the 2nd time since I got it last year. The shoes are D&G that I got yesterday from the 30% off sale. I totally love them.


You look fabulous as usual! 



mjcarney said:


> I bought this one yesterday: http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...%2BSilo%2BUpdated%2BPage%26_requestid%3D34541
> 
> thought it would be cute with black tights and booties and a sweater. What do you guys think?


I think that would look really cute!  Please post some pictures!



foxycleopatra said:


> A DvF fragrance event at the Aventura FL Sephora:
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/302297_10150386656753960_8080683959_8294877_372560508_n.jpg
> 
> I wish I could find a JEANNE in that gorgeous green twig print!  Somehow I always prefer Jeanne to Julian (prefer the collared, more polished look I guess).  Does anyone know if that one was released in the US?  (or is it just the Julian?)


I'd like to know that as well.  I love that green print!



Justlooking4 said:


> It looks like one of the famous DVF resellers is finally getting feedback that she deserves.
> 
> http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&userid=ble09040&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller
> 
> Buyer states:     Dress not as described     esmecouture ( 18)      Nov-05-11 18:19
> Diane von Furstenberg Julian floral silk wrap dress 2 (#180740862571)    US $150.00    View Item
> 
> 
> She had bought that used DVF Julian for $60.00 and relisted this same dress as brand new without tags. She sold it for $150.00


Thank you for keeping an eye out for these unscrupulous re-sellers!  If I am ever interested in a dress I see on eBay I will be sure to ask about it here first!


----------



## sammix3

Come one November wrap!! Where are you??


----------



## Butterfly_77

what print & color you're wishing for???




sammix3 said:


> Come one November wrap!! Where are you??


----------



## Justlooking4

inspiredgem said:


> LOL!  I'm with you!  I don't know if I am more relieved or disappointed when I click on the FB wrap of the month and it is still the same one.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> 
> You look fabulous as usual!
> 
> 
> I think that would look really cute!  Please post some pictures!
> 
> 
> I'd like to know that as well.  I love that green print!
> 
> 
> Thank you for keeping an eye out for these unscrupulous re-sellers!  If I am ever interested in a dress I see on eBay I will be sure to ask about it here first!



Your welcome.  I just don't want any of the wonderful TPFers from being taken advantage of.


----------



## Justlooking4

Sfnative is at it again. It just makes me wonder how many times these used DVF dresses have been bought, sold, bought and worn and resold again. This is really making me think twice about buying a used DVF dress on fleabay now. I bet this dress is very worn out and used, since SFnative333 bought it used from another seller. 

I really don't understand sfnative333. She won this used DVF dress for $91.00 and now is reselling it for $185.00. She really doesn't make that much of a profit after you factor in the ebay seller fees and paypal fees. 

Here's the dress she bought used:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...3&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123#ht_2442wt_1398

Here's her listing.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...&_trkparms=algo=SIC.NPJS&its=I&itu=UA&otn=5%2

This one she bought used on fleabay too for $99.00
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43aac45f90#ht_1939wt_1398

I love how she has to lie and say all of her DVF dresses are: ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS DIANE VON FURSTENBERG VERY RARE, VERSATILE, and a COMPLETELY SOLD OUT.Yeah right. If these styles are so rare and sold out. How come she keeps relisting them and buying them used on fleabay!!!


----------



## Justlooking4

Here's another DVF reseller:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...id=p4340.m185&_trkparms=algo=SIC.NPJS&its=I%2

selling this dress for $329.99 and she just bought it used for $87.00!!! Here's the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260876062116#ht_500wt_1413

At least this reseller doesn't lie like Sfnative33 and state her DVF dresses are brand new without tags or only worn for one hour!!! She also doesn't keep her buying history private or have 6 private buying ids like sfnative333. Sfnative333 also make all of her auctions private now too, so no one can contact her innocent buyers. 
Just look at every DVF she is selling and then look at her buying history and you will see every dress.


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> LOL!  I'm with you!  I don't know if I am more relieved or disappointed when I click on the FB wrap of the month and it is still the same one.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> 
> You look fabulous as usual!
> 
> 
> I think that would look really cute!  Please post some pictures!
> 
> 
> I'd like to know that as well.  I love that green print!
> 
> 
> Thank you for keeping an eye out for these unscrupulous re-sellers!  If I am ever interested in a dress I see on eBay I will be sure to ask about it here first!


 Thanks so much Inspired. You are always so nice.


----------



## Justlooking4

Another lie. Sfnative333 had bought this used DVF dress for only $38.00 and is stating it's only been worn once. Yeah right!!! Just stop lying and deceiving buyers. She's listed the BIN for $275!!! Just wrong, wrong, wrong!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...4459?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item45fe5c229b

Here's the worn out used DVF dress she bought for only $38.00: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...63&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123#ht_500wt_1180


----------



## ashleyjena

I don't get to post on here much, but is anyone planning on going to the December sample sale? I can't wait to find out the date so I can buy my bus ticket, I am definitely going, I got great bargains at the last one!!!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> what print & color you're wishing for???



Something purple!


----------



## sammix3

ashleyjena said:


> I don't get to post on here much, but is anyone planning on going to the December sample sale? I can't wait to find out the date so I can buy my bus ticket, I am definitely going, I got great bargains at the last one!!!



You're so lucky! I want to go but too bad I'm in CA.


----------



## ashleyjena

sammix3 said:


> You're so lucky! I want to go but too bad I'm in CA.



Aww! Well, if it makes you feel better.... I wish I was living in California! We already had 15 inches of snow, IN OCTOBER! It was crazy, we were out of power for a week. So yeah, I would give up the DVF sample sale to live where it doesn't snow like that 

All jokes aside, I don't usually go until the last day of the sale, so it's usually really picked over, but I like getting the better bargains at the end. I'm debating going twice to this one.... once at the beginning and once at the end. Even though its a 2 hour bus ride to NYC!


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> Something purple!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Justlooking4 said:


> Here's another DVF reseller:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...id=p4340.m185&_trkparms=algo=SIC.NPJS&its=I%2
> 
> selling this dress for $329.99 and she just bought it used for $87.00!!! Here's the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/260876062116#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> At least this reseller doesn't lie like Sfnative33 and state her DVF dresses are brand new without tags or only worn for one hour!!! She also doesn't keep her buying history private or have 6 private buying ids like sfnative333. Sfnative333 also make all of her auctions private now too, so no one can contact her innocent buyers.
> Just look at every DVF she is selling and then look at her buying history and you will see every dress.


 
that's why there are 2 sellers I stick with for DVF.  They get overstocks or buy their pieces from sample sales, come with pricetags (sometimes from Saks, NM and Nordstrom) and are NEW!

I guess there is no limit to the number of buying IDs you can have on eBay?  She's really abusing the system.


----------



## sammix3

DC-Cutie said:


> that's why there are 2 sellers I stick with for DVF.  They get overstocks or buy their pieces from sample sales, come with pricetags (sometimes from Saks, NM and Nordstrom) and are NEW!
> 
> I guess there is no limit to the number of buying IDs you can have on eBay?  She's really abusing the system.



Do you mind sharing who these sellers are so we know they're legit?


----------



## sammix3

New wrap is up! I don't like it ush:


----------



## Butterfly_77

don't like it at all!!!! 

this one was up on DVF.com Nov 1st and I already disliked it then. They should please bring something nice for December


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> New wrap is up! I don't like it ush:





Butterfly_77 said:


> don't like it at all!!!!
> 
> this one was up on DVF.com Nov 1st and I already disliked it then. They should please bring something nice for December



I posted this wrap last week!  And I  it!  

Haters to the left.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Haters to the left.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I just took a look.

**Headed to the right!!!**


----------



## Butterfly_77

:giggles::giggles::giggles:



DC-Cutie said:


> I just took a look.
> 
> **Headed to the right!!!**


----------



## Butterfly_77

Ladies, UPS was here today......wow, this was really quick (under 1 week for overseas...)

May I present:

 - New Julian in Desert Orchid Large Green 
 - New Julian in Rings Medium Orange 
 - New Jeanne in Graphic Clouds Large Blue
 - New Jeanne in Petal Dance Large Pink
 - New Jeanne in Wings Medium Red

what do you think? 

I have three favorites which I love extremely, one that I really like and one that I'm not so sure about yet (maybe it's the wrong season now). Can you guess?


*a couple of things I noted*:

 - the buttons are now in silver toned  
 - The New Jeannes seem to be even a tad bit tighter than from the spring/summer/autumn collection (or is it the extra cookies I've been eating recently...:snack
 - the length of the New Julians is quite "long"; longer actually than the New Julians I got in spring/summer (but this is good news, I'd say)
 - the length of the New Jeanne is as per spring/summer/autumn


Anybody else's goodies already have arrived?


BTW: if somebody can teach my on how to upload my pics in the correct view, I'd much appreciate (iPhone pics...)  :shame:


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're going for it then? I totally can see you in this one - it's not meant for me and my pale complexion  



Dukeprincess said:


> I posted this wrap last week!  And I  it!
> 
> Haters to the left.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I posted this wrap last week!  And I  it!
> 
> Haters to the left.



To the left, to the left!


----------



## sammix3

Thank you for the eye candy Butterfly! You are drop dead gorgeous! 

I'm going to guess your favorites are the new jeanne in petal dance large pink, new julian in rings medium orange, and new jeanne in wings medium red.

Oh boy I need that new jeanne in petal dance large pink! 



Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, UPS was here today......wow, this was really quick (under 1 week for overseas...)
> 
> May I present:
> 
> - New Julian in Desert Orchid Large Green
> - New Julian in Rings Medium Orange
> - New Jeanne in Graphic Clouds Large Blue
> - New Jeanne in Petal Dance Large Pink
> - New Jeanne in Wings Medium Red
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> I have three favorites which I love extremely, one that I really like and one that I'm not so sure about yet (maybe it's the wrong season now). Can you guess?
> 
> 
> *a couple of things I noted*:
> 
> - the buttons are now in silver toned
> - The New Jeannes seem to be even a tad bit tighter than from the spring/summer/autumn collection (or is it the extra cookies I've been eating recently...:snack
> - the length of the New Julians is quite "long"; longer actually than the New Julians I got in spring/summer (but this is good news, I'd say)
> - the length of the New Jeanne is as per spring/summer/autumn
> 
> 
> Anybody else's goodies already have arrived?
> 
> 
> BTW: if somebody can teach my on how to upload my pics in the correct view, I'd much appreciate (iPhone pics...)  :shame:


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> To the left, to the left!





I'll join you - this would look amazing on others, but not me!

Butterfly, I'm constantly amazed at your wrap collection. So incredible!

I'm patiently waiting for my blue Florina dress to arrive (ummm, not!)


----------



## Greentea

Princess Pink said:


> DVF expert ladies: is it just me or the dvf sizing really extreme? I just purchased the Acquilina blouse - size 8 - tried the (and am tempted to buy) gaucho Saliana pants - size 6, and my wrap dresses and tops are size 14! I've tried smaller in the wraps and its a no-go.  It makes on-line shopping difficult, have to actually try everything first......



This is my life!


----------



## foxycleopatra

The JEANNE in GRAPHIC CLOUDS LARGE BLUE is just TDF!!  Love that one.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Sammi, my dear.....thank you so much! 

yep, you were almost totally right! The petal dance pink is tdf!! The orange rings is such a classic and cool dress (but is shows every lump & bump --> hello Spanx ). The blue cloud is on my preferred side as well. The red wings is really nice albeit a bit "calm" but I still like it.

The Desert Orchid is another story - I'm not totally in love with it but right now, it's dark & raining here and it's just not a print for A/W. I'm keeping it but it will rest in my closet for the winter..... 



sammix3 said:


> Thank you for the eye candy Butterfly! You are drop dead gorgeous!
> 
> I'm going to guess your favorites are the new jeanne in petal dance large pink, new julian in rings medium orange, and new jeanne in wings medium red.
> 
> Oh boy I need that new jeanne in petal dance large pink!



thank you so much, dear Greentea 

me too, I'm amazed each and every morning when opening my closet :happy dance:

note to myself: I SHOULD STOP BUYING DVF WRAP DRESSES 



Greentea said:


> I'll join you - this would look amazing on others, but not me!
> 
> Butterfly, I'm constantly amazed at your wrap collection. So incredible!
> 
> I'm patiently waiting for my blue Florina dress to arrive (ummm, not!)


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I posted this wrap last week!  And I  it!
> 
> Haters to the left.


 To the right for me I love it too. In fact this is the first one that I am going to buy.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, UPS was here today......wow, this was really quick (under 1 week for overseas...)
> 
> May I present:
> 
> - New Julian in Desert Orchid Large Green
> - New Julian in Rings Medium Orange
> - New Jeanne in Graphic Clouds Large Blue
> - New Jeanne in Petal Dance Large Pink
> - New Jeanne in Wings Medium Red
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> I have three favorites which I love extremely, one that I really like and one that I'm not so sure about yet (maybe it's the wrong season now). Can you guess?
> 
> 
> *a couple of things I noted*:
> 
> - the buttons are now in silver toned
> - The New Jeannes seem to be even a tad bit tighter than from the spring/summer/autumn collection (or is it the extra cookies I've been eating recently...:snack
> - the length of the New Julians is quite "long"; longer actually than the New Julians I got in spring/summer (but this is good news, I'd say)
> - the length of the New Jeanne is as per spring/summer/autumn
> 
> 
> Anybody else's goodies already have arrived?
> 
> 
> BTW: if somebody can teach my on how to upload my pics in the correct view, I'd much appreciate (iPhone pics...)  :shame:


 I love the dress in fact I am going to have to revisit a few that I didn't get but thought about. My things have not arrived yet they should be here on Wednesday I think,


----------



## inspiredgem

There are quite a few new DVF markdowns on Saks.com 

EDIT: This is nuts.  They were showing up this morning but not now.  Let me try to figure this out.


----------



## Greentea

Wore my Pintura blouse the other night. I can't get over the detail on the neck and sleeves!


----------



## canadianstudies

Gorgeous new dresses, Butterfly! You look great!

I like the pattern of the wrap of the month, but not the colour. What's with all the yellow?? Yeesh.


----------



## inspiredgem

Dukeprincess said:


> I posted this wrap last week!  And I  it!
> 
> Haters to the left.



I really like that one too!



Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, UPS was here today......wow, this was really quick (under 1 week for overseas...)
> 
> May I present:
> 
> - New Julian in Desert Orchid Large Green
> - New Julian in Rings Medium Orange
> - New Jeanne in Graphic Clouds Large Blue
> - New Jeanne in Petal Dance Large Pink
> - New Jeanne in Wings Medium Red
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> I have three favorites which I love extremely, one that I really like and one that I'm not so sure about yet (maybe it's the wrong season now). Can you guess?
> 
> 
> *a couple of things I noted*:
> 
> - the buttons are now in silver toned
> - The New Jeannes seem to be even a tad bit tighter than from the spring/summer/autumn collection (or is it the extra cookies I've been eating recently...:snack
> - the length of the New Julians is quite "long"; longer actually than the New Julians I got in spring/summer (but this is good news, I'd say)
> - the length of the New Jeanne is as per spring/summer/autumn
> 
> 
> Anybody else's goodies already have arrived?
> 
> 
> BTW: if somebody can teach my on how to upload my pics in the correct view, I'd much appreciate (iPhone pics...)  :shame:


Wow, amazing new additions!  I love them all on you!


Greentea said:


> I'll join you - this would look amazing on others, but not me!
> 
> Butterfly, I'm constantly amazed at your wrap collection. So incredible!
> 
> I'm patiently waiting for my blue Florina dress to arrive (ummm, not!)


I can't wait to see pictures!


Greentea said:


> Wore my Pintura blouse the other night. I can't get over the detail on the neck and sleeves!


Very pretty!


----------



## Butterfly_77

it!

you're looking gorgeous! Maybe I should start looking into other DVF items besides her wrap dresses too 



Greentea said:


> Wore my Pintura blouse the other night. I can't get over the detail on the neck and sleeves!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, UPS was here today......wow, this was really quick (under 1 week for overseas...)
> 
> May I present:
> 
> - New Julian in Desert Orchid Large Green
> - New Julian in Rings Medium Orange
> - New Jeanne in Graphic Clouds Large Blue
> - New Jeanne in Petal Dance Large Pink
> - New Jeanne in Wings Medium Red
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> I have three favorites which I love extremely, one that I really like and one that I'm not so sure about yet (maybe it's the wrong season now). Can you guess?
> 
> 
> *a couple of things I noted*:
> 
> - the buttons are now in silver toned
> - The New Jeannes seem to be even a tad bit tighter than from the spring/summer/autumn collection (or is it the extra cookies I've been eating recently...:snack
> - the length of the New Julians is quite "long"; longer actually than the New Julians I got in spring/summer (but this is good news, I'd say)
> - the length of the New Jeanne is as per spring/summer/autumn
> 
> 
> Anybody else's goodies already have arrived?
> 
> 
> BTW: if somebody can teach my on how to upload my pics in the correct view, I'd much appreciate (iPhone pics...)  :shame:




WOW!  The Clouds Jeanne is AMAZING!!!!  



sammix3 said:


> To the left, to the left!



That's right! 



foxycleopatra said:


> The JEANNE in GRAPHIC CLOUDS LARGE BLUE is just TDF!!  Love that one.



Agreed, it is stunning.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Wore my Pintura blouse the other night. I can't get over the detail on the neck and sleeves!



The Pintura looks great on you!


----------



## sammix3

Can't wait to see some pics!



Greentea said:


> I'll join you - this would look amazing on others, but not me!
> 
> Butterfly, I'm constantly amazed at your wrap collection. So incredible!
> 
> I'm patiently waiting for my blue Florina dress to arrive (ummm, not!)



It's funny how some of us love it, and some of us just don't care for it at all, yet we all like the same stuff sometimes. 



megt10 said:


> To the right for me I love it too. In fact this is the first one that I am going to buy.



Pretty!



Greentea said:


> Wore my Pintura blouse the other night. I can't get over the detail on the neck and sleeves!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you very much :heat:

yep, I think it's the yellow / mustard color that bothers me as well. Normally I like yellow but more in a sunny-bright-lemon yellow 



canadianstudies said:


> Gorgeous new dresses, Butterfly! You look great!
> 
> I like the pattern of the wrap of the month, but not the colour. What's with all the yellow?? Yeesh.



 thank you so much; I had a lot of fun trying all of them for the first time !



inspiredgem said:


> I really like that one too!
> 
> 
> Wow, amazing new additions!  I love them all on you!
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> Very pretty!



do that, dear Meg! which one you're considering now?

cannot wait to see your pics! 



megt10 said:


> I love the dress in fact I am going to have to revisit a few that I didn't get but thought about. My things have not arrived yet they should be here on Wednesday I think,


----------



## mjcarney

DC-Cutie said:


> that's why there are 2 sellers I stick with for DVF.  They get overstocks or buy their pieces from sample sales, come with pricetags (sometimes from Saks, NM and Nordstrom) and are NEW!
> 
> I guess there is no limit to the number of buying IDs you can have on eBay?  She's really abusing the system.


Yes! Will you share what buyers you use DC Cutie?


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke & foxy 

thank you! I love the cloud print - it's a gorgeous light-middle blue. 

cannot wait to wear it for the first time 



foxycleopatra said:


> The JEANNE in GRAPHIC CLOUDS LARGE BLUE is just TDF!!  Love that one.





Dukeprincess said:


> WOW!  The Clouds Jeanne is AMAZING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That's right!
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, it is stunning.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> Duke & foxy
> 
> thank you! I love the cloud print - it's a gorgeous light-middle blue.
> 
> cannot wait to wear it for the first time


 Yes the cloud print is stunning and thanks to you I just bought it along with the Desert Orchid and facebook wrap. I already have the Rings Medium, Love is Life, Chain Link and the Night Lights Aroow Medium on the way but not yet arrived.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Wore my Pintura blouse the other night. I can't get over the detail on the neck and sleeves!


 
Gorgeous Greentea, that blouse is stunning. I love the details of it.


----------



## Greentea

Thanks, ladies!
UPS just arrived with a Nordies box....will do some modeling shots later.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Greentea said:


> Thanks, ladies!
> UPS just arrived with a Nordies box....will do some modeling shots later.


----------



## Butterfly_77

cool! I'm looking forward to a mega reveal post - you got yourself a super gorgeous lot of DVF goodies 



megt10 said:


> Yes the cloud print is stunning and thanks to you I just bought it along with the Desert Orchid and facebook wrap. I already have the Rings Medium, Love is Life, Chain Link and the Night Lights Aroow Medium on the way but not yet arrived.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> cool! I'm looking forward to a mega reveal post - you got yourself a super gorgeous lot of DVF goodies


 I can't wait for all of my dresses to arrive. The weather has turned super cold here, (we had hail last night) and so I am looking now for some warm footless tights to go with them. I hope the the blue cloud doesn't look too much like the blue swirl dress that I already have. If it does then I guess I can send it back and choose another dress that I love.


----------



## Butterfly_77

no no no 

it doesn't - fortunately!! I have the Julian in blue swirl as well and this one is a more "loud" blue; Don't know, more of a royal/french blue which is very beautiful too. 
The new Cloud is rather a muted light/medium blue; not so "loud" more subtle - KWIM? 

.....And, it's in a Jeanne and not a Julian - makes all the difference 






megt10 said:


> I can't wait for all of my dresses to arrive. The weather has turned super cold here, (we had hail last night) and so I am looking now for some warm footless tights to go with them. I hope the the blue cloud doesn't look too much like the blue swirl dress that I already have. If it does then I guess I can send it back and choose another dress that I love.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> no no no
> 
> it doesn't - fortunately!! I have the Julian in blue swirl as well and this one is a more "loud" blue; Don't know, more of a royal/french blue which is very beautiful too.
> The new Cloud is rather a muted light/medium blue; not so "loud" more subtle - KWIM?
> 
> .....And, it's in a Jeanne and not a Julian - makes all the difference


 Ok, I will take your word for it, lol.


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> I can't wait for all of my dresses to arrive. The weather has turned super cold here, (we had hail last night) and so I am looking now for some warm footless tights to go with them. I hope the the blue cloud doesn't look too much like the blue swirl dress that I already have. If it does then I guess I can send it back and choose another dress that I love.



I like the footless tights idea   I get some heel slip when I wear tights with some of my higher CL's - this may be a great solution.

I've got a rather silly question.  What do you do about the static cling when you wear your silk dresses with tights?


----------



## Dukeprincess

inspiredgem said:


> I like the footless tights idea   I get some heel slip when I wear tights with some of my higher CL's - this may be a great solution.
> 
> I've got a rather silly question.  What do you do about the static cling when you wear your silk dresses with tights?



Either rub the inside of the dress with an unscented dryer sheet beforehand or wear a slip.  But usually the dryer sheets work wonders.  

And anyone looking for footless tights, here is a triple pack from Falke for $57:  http://www.theoutnet.com/product/65494


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> I posted this wrap last week!  And I  it!
> 
> Haters to the left.







Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, UPS was here today......wow, this was really quick (under 1 week for overseas...)
> 
> May I present:
> 
> - New Julian in Desert Orchid Large Green
> - New Julian in Rings Medium Orange
> - New Jeanne in Graphic Clouds Large Blue
> - New Jeanne in Petal Dance Large Pink
> - New Jeanne in Wings Medium Red
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> I have three favorites which I love extremely, one that I really like and one that I'm not so sure about yet (maybe it's the wrong season now). Can you guess?
> 
> 
> *a couple of things I noted*:
> 
> - the buttons are now in silver toned
> - The New Jeannes seem to be even a tad bit tighter than from the spring/summer/autumn collection (or is it the extra cookies I've been eating recently...:snack
> - the length of the New Julians is quite "long"; longer actually than the New Julians I got in spring/summer (but this is good news, I'd say)
> - the length of the New Jeanne is as per spring/summer/autumn
> 
> 
> Anybody else's goodies already have arrived?
> 
> 
> BTW: if somebody can teach my on how to upload my pics in the correct view, I'd much appreciate (iPhone pics...)  :shame:



HOLYTOLEDO!!!! i love them all but the blue on the graphic clouds is AMAZING. i think you have made me love another print, butterfly!!




Greentea said:


> Wore my Pintura blouse the other night. I can't get over the detail on the neck and sleeves!



love it!!! blouse twins!!


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> I like the footless tights idea   I get some heel slip when I wear tights with some of my higher CL's - this may be a great solution.
> 
> I've got a rather silly question.  What do you do about the static cling when you wear your silk dresses with tights?


 I do what Duke said with the dryer sheets. I too get heel slippage but the real reason I try and do footless tights is that I get ingrown townails and tights just kill my big toes. Prior to footless tights I hardly ever wore dresses in the winter.


----------



## inspiredgem

Dukeprincess said:


> Either rub the inside of the dress with an unscented dryer sheet beforehand or wear a slip.  But usually the dryer sheets work wonders.
> 
> And anyone looking for footless tights, here is a triple pack from Falke for $57:  http://www.theoutnet.com/product/65494





megt10 said:


> I do what Duke said with the dryer sheets. I too get heel slippage but the real reason I try and do footless tights is that I get ingrown townails and tights just kill my big toes. Prior to footless tights I hardly ever wore dresses in the winter.



Thank you both!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> HOLYTOLEDO!!!! i love them all but the blue on the graphic clouds is AMAZING. i think you have made me love another print, butterfly!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it!!! blouse twins!!


 I know isn't the blue clouds great. So love it. This is such a dangerous thread.


----------



## Greentea

Here's the Florina dress!! I'm totally over the moon! This is now one of my favorite dresses of all time! So comfy and totally worth paying full price for. This one could not wait! (wearing it to a swanky dinner next week in the Bay Area with friends next week.)


----------



## inspiredgem

Greentea said:


> Here's the Florina dress!! I'm totally over the moon! This is now one of my favorite dresses of all time! So comfy and totally worth paying full price for. This one could not wait! (wearing it to a swanky dinner next week in the Bay Area with friends next week.)



It looks gorgeous on you!  I love the color!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Greentea said:


> Here's the Florina dress!! I'm totally over the moon! This is now one of my favorite dresses of all time! So comfy and totally worth paying full price for. This one could not wait! (wearing it to a swanky dinner next week in the Bay Area with friends next week.)


 
so pretty, gorgeous color!!!


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> Here's the Florina dress!! I'm totally over the moon! This is now one of my favorite dresses of all time! So comfy and totally worth paying full price for. This one could not wait! (wearing it to a swanky dinner next week in the Bay Area with friends next week.)



Pretty!


----------



## Enigma78

Lovely dresses!!!

Am loving the New Jeanne in Petal Dance Large Pink and New Julian in Desert Orchid Large Green the most.



Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, UPS was here today......wow, this was really quick (under 1 week for overseas...)
> 
> May I present:
> 
> - New Julian in Desert Orchid Large Green
> - New Julian in Rings Medium Orange
> - New Jeanne in Graphic Clouds Large Blue
> - New Jeanne in Petal Dance Large Pink
> - New Jeanne in Wings Medium Red
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> I have three favorites which I love extremely, one that I really like and one that I'm not so sure about yet (maybe it's the wrong season now). Can you guess?
> 
> 
> *a couple of things I noted*:
> 
> - the buttons are now in silver toned
> - The New Jeannes seem to be even a tad bit tighter than from the spring/summer/autumn collection (or is it the extra cookies I've been eating recently...:snack
> - the length of the New Julians is quite "long"; longer actually than the New Julians I got in spring/summer (but this is good news, I'd say)
> - the length of the New Jeanne is as per spring/summer/autumn
> 
> 
> Anybody else's goodies already have arrived?
> 
> 
> BTW: if somebody can teach my on how to upload my pics in the correct view, I'd much appreciate (iPhone pics...) :shame:


----------



## foxycleopatra

I love that the black/white OK print is making a comeback.......but so far I've only seen it in blouse & cardigan styles.


----------



## Enigma78

Am loving the pink cardigan version



foxycleopatra said:


> I love that the black/white OK print is making a comeback.......but so far I've only seen it in blouse & cardigan styles.
> 
> s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/DVF/S2761025V11RRSLIL?$Demandware%20Large%20Rectangle$
> 
> s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/DVF/S2761025V11RRSLIL_A3?$Demandware%20Large%20Rectangle$
> 
> s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/DVF/S4238122V11RGRCLM?$Demandware%20Large%20Rectangle$
> 
> s7d2.scene7.com/is/image/DVF/S9040417V11RRSLIL_A2?$Demandware%20Large%20Rectangle$


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Here's the Florina dress!! I'm totally over the moon! This is now one of my favorite dresses of all time! So comfy and totally worth paying full price for. This one could not wait! (wearing it to a swanky dinner next week in the Bay Area with friends next week.)


----------



## megt10

More DVF on sale now at SAKS size 2 & 4 has been wiped out .


----------



## mjcarney

pic.twitter.com/RWTsCwOD
I think this is going to go back to neiman marcus... the thick stripes and the knit weren't very flattering. It makes me all hips.


----------



## Enigma78

DVf Sale on Rue La La


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^Nothing worthwhile on Ruelala IMHO.


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> More DVF on sale now at SAKS size 2 & 4 has been wiped out .


 
Why am I not surprised? 

I bought the Melody Blouse and a Julian Dress


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> Why am I not surprised?
> 
> I bought the Melody Blouse and a Julian Dress



Awesome, can't wait to see!


----------



## megt10

foxycleopatra said:


> ^^^Nothing worthwhile on Ruelala IMHO.



I thought a lot of the stuff was cute. I got a belt, scarf, skirt, wrap dress.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> I thought a lot of the stuff was cute. I got a belt, scarf, skirt, wrap dress.



Me too.  I got 3 dresses.


----------



## Greentea

^
nice!!! I looked but I'm tapped out for the week!


----------



## canadianstudies

Greentea said:


> Here's the Florina dress!! I'm totally over the moon! This is now one of my favorite dresses of all time! So comfy and totally worth paying full price for. This one could not wait! (wearing it to a swanky dinner next week in the Bay Area with friends next week.)


 
This is beautiful! I love it!


----------



## phiphi

Greentea said:


> ^
> nice!!! I looked but I'm tapped out for the week!



i hear ya!!!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Me too. I got 3 dresses.


 Can't wait to see!


----------



## LarissaHK

I bought DvF purple Clarissa gloves with ruffle. They are super soft and the interior is 85% cashmere.






...




....


----------



## **saraah**

hi everyone,

i'm so glad i found this thread!  i'm a recent dvf convert (quickly turning into an addict) and wanted to ask for your opinions.

i'm trying to decide between these two dresses and wanted to hear what you guys thought.

http://www.dvf.com/Emsley-Dress/D3665001V11F,default,pd.html

(emsley dress in trio dot large is what i have)


http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main..._sku=0886115116511&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw={keyword}

i'd love to have them both but i already bought five dvf dresses in recent months, not to mention more than a dozen i bought and returned online (i learned the hard way that dvf dresses are not the easiest to purchase online because of their sizing variations--i have 0 to 8 in my closet!  and of course, hubby doesn't understand all these charges and returns on our credit card bill. ;p).

anyway, please let me know what you guys think of the two dresses.  i bought the trio dot from bloomies sale and placed the other one on hold at saks (so i have to decide quickly).  i'd really appreciate your honest opinions as to which one i should pick, if neither of them is all that pretty, or if i should get them both (haha! but i really shouldn't).

thanks!


----------



## sammix3

How pretty!  I've been looking for nice leather gloves for a long time but I have tiny hands so they're always too big.  Conrgats on your purchase!



LarissaHK said:


> I bought DvF purple Clarissa gloves with ruffle. They are super soft and the interior is 85% cashmere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


----------



## sammix3

Welcome to the DVF thread!!  There's no going back now   I personally prefer the one with the trio dot.  

Oh and please post pics of your recent buys!  Would love to see hehe



**saraah** said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i'm so glad i found this thread!  i'm a recent dvf convert (quickly turning into an addict) and wanted to ask for your opinions.
> 
> i'm trying to decide between these two dresses and wanted to hear what you guys thought.
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Emsley-Dress/D3665001V11F,default,pd.html
> 
> (emsley dress in trio dot large is what i have)
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main..._sku=0886115116511&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw={keyword}
> 
> i'd love to have them both but i already bought five dvf dresses in recent months, not to mention more than a dozen i bought and returned online (i learned the hard way that dvf dresses are not the easiest to purchase online because of their sizing variations--i have 0 to 8 in my closet!  and of course, hubby doesn't understand all these charges and returns on our credit card bill. ;p).
> 
> anyway, please let me know what you guys think of the two dresses.  i bought the trio dot from bloomies sale and placed the other one on hold at saks (so i have to decide quickly).  i'd really appreciate your honest opinions as to which one i should pick, if neither of them is all that pretty, or if i should get them both (haha! but i really shouldn't).
> 
> thanks!


----------



## megt10

**saraah** said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i'm so glad i found this thread!  i'm a recent dvf convert (quickly turning into an addict) and wanted to ask for your opinions.
> 
> i'm trying to decide between these two dresses and wanted to hear what you guys thought.
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Emsley-Dress/D3665001V11F,default,pd.html
> 
> (emsley dress in trio dot large is what i have)
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main..._sku=0886115116511&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw={keyword}
> 
> i'd love to have them both but i already bought five dvf dresses in recent months, not to mention more than a dozen i bought and returned online (i learned the hard way that dvf dresses are not the easiest to purchase online because of their sizing variations--i have 0 to 8 in my closet!  and of course, hubby doesn't understand all these charges and returns on our credit card bill. ;p).
> 
> anyway, please let me know what you guys think of the two dresses.  i bought the trio dot from bloomies sale and placed the other one on hold at saks (so i have to decide quickly).  i'd really appreciate your honest opinions as to which one i should pick, if neither of them is all that pretty, or if i should get them both (haha! but i really shouldn't).
> 
> thanks!


 
I prefer the first dress.


----------



## megt10

LarissaHK said:


> I bought DvF purple Clarissa gloves with ruffle. They are super soft and the interior is 85% cashmere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


 These are so gorgeous! I love the ruffle and the color. There is such attention to detail.


----------



## phiphi

LarissaHK said:


> I bought DvF purple Clarissa gloves with ruffle. They are super soft and the interior is 85% cashmere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....



that is stunning!! i love the shade of purple.



**saraah** said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i'm so glad i found this thread!  i'm a recent dvf convert (quickly turning into an addict) and wanted to ask for your opinions.
> 
> i'm trying to decide between these two dresses and wanted to hear what you guys thought.
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Emsley-Dress/D3665001V11F,default,pd.html
> 
> (emsley dress in trio dot large is what i have)
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main..._sku=0886115116511&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw={keyword}
> 
> i'd love to have them both but i already bought five dvf dresses in recent months, not to mention more than a dozen i bought and returned online (i learned the hard way that dvf dresses are not the easiest to purchase online because of their sizing variations--i have 0 to 8 in my closet!  and of course, hubby doesn't understand all these charges and returns on our credit card bill. ;p).
> 
> anyway, please let me know what you guys think of the two dresses.  i bought the trio dot from bloomies sale and placed the other one on hold at saks (so i have to decide quickly).  i'd really appreciate your honest opinions as to which one i should pick, if neither of them is all that pretty, or if i should get them both (haha! but i really shouldn't).
> 
> thanks!



welcome to the addiction!!  i also vote for the first dress. hope to see you post your new purchases soon!


----------



## Dukeprincess

LarissaHK said:


> I bought DvF purple Clarissa gloves with ruffle. They are super soft and the interior is 85% cashmere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....



Of course, now I want these.  GORGEOUS! 



**saraah** said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i'm so glad i found this thread!  i'm a recent dvf convert (quickly turning into an addict) and wanted to ask for your opinions.
> 
> i'm trying to decide between these two dresses and wanted to hear what you guys thought.
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Emsley-Dress/D3665001V11F,default,pd.html
> 
> (emsley dress in trio dot large is what i have)
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main..._sku=0886115116511&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw={keyword}
> 
> i'd love to have them both but i already bought five dvf dresses in recent months, not to mention more than a dozen i bought and returned online (i learned the hard way that dvf dresses are not the easiest to purchase online because of their sizing variations--i have 0 to 8 in my closet!  and of course, hubby doesn't understand all these charges and returns on our credit card bill. ;p).
> 
> anyway, please let me know what you guys think of the two dresses.  i bought the trio dot from bloomies sale and placed the other one on hold at saks (so i have to decide quickly).  i'd really appreciate your honest opinions as to which one i should pick, if neither of them is all that pretty, or if i should get them both (haha! but i really shouldn't).
> 
> thanks!



My co-worker actually has the second dress and it looks super cute with black tights, but it is a bit short.  I like the Trio Dot as well, but seeing the last print on her made me love it too.  Clearly I am no help, but if I were buying for myself, I'd pick the first one.    Welcome!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Of course, now I want these.  GORGEOUS!
> 
> I want those gloves too! I think I need to join some kinda support group


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Dukeprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, now I want these.  GORGEOUS!
> 
> I want those gloves too! I think I need to join some kinda support group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "My name is Duke and I am a DVF-aholic.  Hi Dukkkeeeee"  :giggles:
Click to expand...


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Dukeprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, now I want these.  GORGEOUS!
> 
> I want those gloves too! I think I need to join some kinda support group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dukeprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "My name is Duke and I am a DVF-aholic.  Hi Dukkkeeeee"  :giggles:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> helllooooo duke! hellllooooo meg! i'm phi.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dukeprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> helllooooo duke! hellllooooo meg! i'm phi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi phi, hi duke welcome! I am Meg and I am a DVF addict. It started with small purchases, a scarf here a belt there. I knew I could stop at any time. Then I got turned onto dresses I thought I could handle it. Next thing I knew I was trolling the Internet at all hours of the day and night looking for a fix. I stooped so low as to take money from my dogs canine obedience fund to finance my purchase. I stopped answering the door unless it was fed ex or ups. Friends stopped calling because all I could talk about was what would next months wrap of the month look like and how was I going to get it. Whew, that's a load off my chest, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## neko-chan

Major sale on Neiman Marcus.com right now. Most things are 30%

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/search.jhtml?No=0&Ntt=diane+von+furstenberg&_requestid=25845&N=0


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> phiphi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi phi, hi duke welcome! I am Meg and I am a DVF addict. It started with small purchases, a scarf here a belt there. I knew I could stop at any time. Then I got turned onto dresses I thought I could handle it. Next thing I knew I was trolling the Internet at all hours of the day and night looking for a fix. I stooped so low as to take money from my dogs canine obedience fund to finance my purchase. I stopped answering the door unless it was fed ex or ups. Friends stopped calling because all I could talk about was what would next months wrap of the month look like and how was I going to get it. Whew, that's a load off my chest, thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay, *Meg.*  My obsession started my 3L year in law school when my best friend bought a DVF for her rehearsal dinner.  I instantly fell in love.  Once I started at the firm, I bought my first wrap, which turned into another wrap, another dress, a pair of pants, a coat, blouses, shoes, etc.  I, too, stalk websites daily for deals and have now spread my DVF disease to my other friends as well.  I've gone so far as to memorize the names and prints of all of my DVF items.  However, I always knew I wasn't alone in this obsession, so I started this thread and it soon became filled with others just like me.  I will say, it has done NOTHING to improve my condition, only made it worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phiphi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's okay, *Meg.*  My obsession started my 3L year in law school when my best friend bought a DVF for her rehearsal dinner.  I instantly fell in love.  Once I started at the firm, I bought my first wrap, which turned into another wrap, another dress, a pair of pants, a coat, blouses, shoes, etc.  I, too, stalk websites daily for deals and have now spread my DVF disease to my other friends as well.  I've gone so far as to memorize the names and prints of all of my DVF items.  However, I always knew I wasn't alone in this obsession, so I started this thread and it soon became filled with others just like me.  I will say, it has done NOTHING to improve my condition, only made it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am on a first name basis with my ups driver Greg I have his phone # and text him to find out when he will be at my house for things that need to be signed for like the CL shoes to go with the DVF!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## inspiredgem

You ladies are too funny! 

I had no idea what I was getting into when I started reading this thread.  It seemed innocent enough, I mean, how many wrap dresses can a girl need?


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> You ladies are too funny!
> 
> I had no idea what I was getting into when I started reading this thread.  It seemed innocent enough, I mean, how many wrap dresses can a girl need?



Is that a trick question?


----------



## **saraah**

Dukeprincess said:


> Of course, now I want these.  GORGEOUS!
> 
> 
> 
> My co-worker actually has the second dress and it looks super cute with black tights, but it is a bit short.  I like the Trio Dot as well, but seeing the last print on her made me love it too.  Clearly I am no help, but if I were buying for myself, I'd pick the first one.    Welcome!


thanks for the warm welcome and comments.
i couldn't decide so went ahead to saks and bought the second one (while the first one has been sitting in my closet for almost a week! ;p).  i realized that while i can go with both prints, the style of the second one ("golda") flatters my figure (or lack of  more.

i'm still debating whether to keep the trio dot or not ... but i will let you guys know. 
i will also post some pictures of my recent purchases when i get a chance, but in the meanwhile, here's a picture of the dress that start it all! (please excuse my CL, i took a picture wondering if i can wear the shoes with the dress, but i don't think they look good together).

thanks, everyone!


----------



## sammix3

Whoooa.  What do I love more, DVF or the CLs? 



**saraah** said:


> thanks for the warm welcome and comments.
> i couldn't decide so went ahead to saks and bought the second one (while the first one has been sitting in my closet for almost a week! ;p).  i realized that while i can go with both prints, the style of the second one ("golda") flatters my figure (or lack of  more.
> 
> i'm still debating whether to keep the trio dot or not ... but i will let you guys know.
> i will also post some pictures of my recent purchases when i get a chance, but in the meanwhile, here's a picture of the dress that start it all! (please excuse my CL, i took a picture wondering if i can wear the shoes with the dress, but i don't think they look good together).
> 
> thanks, everyone!


----------



## sammix3

Outfit of the day (modeling my new Celine mini luggage as well)


----------



## sammix3

Duke, Meg and Phi:

You guys crack me up!!!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Outfit of the day (modeling my new Celine mini luggage as well)


 
So cute Sammi! Love the bag too.


----------



## megt10

**saraah** said:


> thanks for the warm welcome and comments.
> i couldn't decide so went ahead to saks and bought the second one (while the first one has been sitting in my closet for almost a week! ;p).  i realized that while i can go with both prints, the style of the second one ("golda") flatters my figure (or lack of  more.
> 
> i'm still debating whether to keep the trio dot or not ... but i will let you guys know.
> i will also post some pictures of my recent purchases when i get a chance, but in the meanwhile, here's a picture of the dress that start it all! (please excuse my CL, i took a picture wondering if i can wear the shoes with the dress, but i don't think they look good together).
> 
> thanks, everyone!


 
Love the dress and the shoes but proably would pair the dress with a different color. Would love to see a modeling pic!


----------



## Butterfly_77

loking gorgeous, my dear!!!!

*want that bag* - but I'm on a ban 



sammix3 said:


> Outfit of the day (modeling my new Celine mini luggage as well)


----------



## LarissaHK

sammix3 said:


> Outfit of the day (modeling my new Celine mini luggage as well)


 Beautiful Love the entire outfit

*Dukeprincess, phiphi, megt10, sammix3*: thank you for your compliments about my gloves


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> So cute Sammi! Love the bag too.



Thank you Meg!



Butterfly_77 said:


> loking gorgeous, my dear!!!!
> 
> *want that bag* - but I'm on a ban



Get it get it!!! I heard pink is coming out for resort... I'm hoping to get it but this bag is selling like hot cakes!  Maybe I'll get lucky... and if I do, I'll definitely wear it with one of my DVF outfits hehe.



LarissaHK said:


> Beautiful Love the entire outfit
> 
> *Dukeprincess, phiphi, megt10, sammix3*: thank you for your compliments about my gloves



Thanks Larissa.  BTW, I'm originally from HK too and I'm planning to visit next October


----------



## phiphi

dukeprincess said:


> It's okay, *Meg.* My obsession started my 3L year in law school when my best friend bought a DVF for her rehearsal dinner. I instantly fell in love. Once I started at the firm, I bought my first wrap, which turned into another wrap, another dress, a pair of pants, a coat, blouses, shoes, etc. I, too, stalk websites daily for deals *and have now spread my DVF disease to my other friends as well. *I've gone so far as to memorize the names and prints of all of my DVF items. However, I always knew I wasn't alone in this obsession, so I started this thread and it soon became filled with others just like me. I will say, it has done NOTHING to improve my condition, only made it worse.


 
so true!! LOL. but we still love you!! 




megt10 said:


> I am on a first name basis with my ups driver Greg I have his phone # and text him to find out when he will be at my house for things that need to be signed for like the CL shoes to go with the DVF!


 
omigosh that is too funny! 



inspiredgem said:


> You ladies are too funny!
> 
> I had no idea what I was getting into when I started reading this thread. *It seemed innocent enough, I mean, how many wrap dresses can a girl need?*


 
says my wallet




**saraah** said:


> thanks for the warm welcome and comments.
> i couldn't decide so went ahead to saks and bought the second one (while the first one has been sitting in my closet for almost a week! ;p). i realized that while i can go with both prints, the style of the second one ("golda") flatters my figure (or lack of  more.
> 
> i'm still debating whether to keep the trio dot or not ... but i will let you guys know.
> i will also post some pictures of my recent purchases when i get a chance, but in the meanwhile, here's a picture of the dress that start it all! (please excuse my CL, i took a picture wondering if i can wear the shoes with the dress, but i don't think they look good together).
> 
> thanks, everyone!


 
cute!



sammix3 said:


> Outfit of the day (modeling my new Celine mini luggage as well)


 
love it sammi!! 



sammix3 said:


> Duke, Meg and Phi:
> 
> You guys crack me up!!!


 
LOL thank you for accepting us for who we are!


----------



## megt10

My first round of dresses from DVF arrived last night and I totally love them. I am especially love the Love is Life wrap. I will try and post pics this weekend. I also got the Jori from Nordstrom but that is going back. The cut of it isn't right for my wide ribcage. It is a gorgeous dress and I wish that it had worked.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> My first round of dresses from DVF arrived last night and I totally love them. I am especially love the Love is Life wrap. I will try and post pics this weekend. I also got the Jori from Nordstrom but that is going back. The cut of it isn't right for my wide ribcage. It is a gorgeous dress and I wish that it had worked.


 
i'm sorry the jori didn't work for you, meg. the love is life print is one of my favourites. i hope to own one, one day. can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## foxycleopatra

LOVE IS LIFE?!  My favorite too!  Is it the Jeanne or Julian that you got?


----------



## inspiredgem

LarissaHK said:


> I bought DvF purple Clarissa gloves with ruffle. They are super soft and the interior is 85% cashmere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Oh my goodness, these are gorgeous!  I love the color!



**saraah** said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> i'm so glad i found this thread!  i'm a recent dvf convert (quickly turning into an addict) and wanted to ask for your opinions.
> 
> i'm trying to decide between these two dresses and wanted to hear what you guys thought.
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Emsley-Dress/D3665001V11F,default,pd.html
> 
> (emsley dress in trio dot large is what i have)
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main..._sku=0886115116511&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw={keyword}
> 
> i'd love to have them both but i already bought five dvf dresses in recent months, not to mention more than a dozen i bought and returned online (i learned the hard way that dvf dresses are not the easiest to purchase online because of their sizing variations--i have 0 to 8 in my closet!  and of course, hubby doesn't understand all these charges and returns on our credit card bill. ;p).
> 
> anyway, please let me know what you guys think of the two dresses.  i bought the trio dot from bloomies sale and placed the other one on hold at saks (so i have to decide quickly).  i'd really appreciate your honest opinions as to which one i should pick, if neither of them is all that pretty, or if i should get them both (haha! but i really shouldn't).
> 
> thanks!


I really love the first one although the second one is growing on me.  I know, no help really.... 



**saraah** said:


> thanks for the warm welcome and comments.
> i couldn't decide so went ahead to saks and bought the second one (while the first one has been sitting in my closet for almost a week! ;p).  i realized that while i can go with both prints, the style of the second one ("golda") flatters my figure (or lack of  more.
> 
> i'm still debating whether to keep the trio dot or not ... but i will let you guys know.
> i will also post some pictures of my recent purchases when i get a chance, but in the meanwhile, here's a picture of the dress that start it all! (please excuse my CL, i took a picture wondering if i can wear the shoes with the dress, but i don't think they look good together).
> 
> thanks, everyone!


I love the print!



sammix3 said:


> Outfit of the day (modeling my new Celine mini luggage as well)


sammi - you look beautiful!  I love the leggings and the flats!



megt10 said:


> My first round of dresses from DVF arrived last night and I totally love them. I am especially love the Love is Life wrap. I will try and post pics this weekend. I also got the Jori from Nordstrom but that is going back. The cut of it isn't right for my wide ribcage. It is a gorgeous dress and I wish that it had worked.


Oh no, sorry the Jori didn't work for you.  If there is a bright side, it's that I can't wait for pictures of all your other additions!


----------



## inspiredgem

Here are a couple of pictures of my newest additions.  I still have one more that should be arriving today.
Melody Blouse and Marta Panel Skirt.  I'm not sure how I feel about the tights with the MBB's.
New Julian in Square Diamond.  I wasn't sure if I was going to like this one, but I think it is neutral enough to go with a lot.
New Jeanne in Large Hoof.  Not sure I'm thrilled with this print.


----------



## inspiredgem

I also need some advice from all you fashionista's.  I'm the apparel manager at a Ducati motorcycle dealership and I am putting on a fashion show for technical riding gear and casual apparel.  I'm not modeling (thank goodness) but I'd still like to look nice.  I want to dress up a bit but still keep a casual/funky vibe.  I've paired my Jori dress with a shrug and added my AMQ skull scarf and a pair of high heel boots.  I've also shown it with just the boots and a necklace.  Does it look OK?


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of my newest additions. I still have one more that should be arriving today.
> Melody Blouse and Marta Panel Skirt. I'm not sure how I feel about the tights with the MBB's.
> New Julian in Square Diamond. I wasn't sure if I was going to like this one, but I think it is neutral enough to go with a lot.
> New Jeanne in Large Hoof. Not sure I'm thrilled with this print.


 


inspiredgem said:


> I also need some advice from all you fashionista's. I'm the apparel manager at a Ducati motorcycle dealership and I am putting on a fashion show for technical riding gear and casual apparel. I'm not modeling (thank goodness) but I'd still like to look nice. I want to dress up a bit but still keep a casual/funky vibe. I've paired my Jori dress with a shrug and added my AMQ skull scarf and a pair of high heel boots. I've also shown it with just the boots and a necklace. Does it look OK?


 You look fantastic in all of your dresses. I love the Large Hoof on you. I am still looking for that dress. I live the print. I was able to find that print in the sweater and that sould be arriving soon. 

I think your choice for the fashion show is right on. I love the jori dress on you, so wish it had worked for me especially after seeing it on you. AMQ scarf is also perfect. Do you have a Moto Jacket that you could pair with the dress and boots? I think that might give a more casual/funky vibe. Have you tried flat boots with the dress as well. That might be more casual/comfortable and a bit different.


----------



## megt10

foxycleopatra said:


> LOVE IS LIFE?! My favorite too! Is it the Jeanne or Julian that you got?


 This is what I got in the first round. I could have sized down in the Christina but it is a great dress. Has anyone else noticed that this season dresses seem to be running a bit larger than they did in previous years?

Christina Dress in NGHTLGHTSM/ARROWMEDBILL/WISHBO
Size: 2


New Jeanne Wrap Dress in CHAIN LINK MEDIUM
Size: 4


New Julian Wrap Dress in LOVE IS LIFE GRAFFITI
Size: 4


New Julian Dress in RINGS MEDIUM ORANGE
Size: 4


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> You look fantastic in all of your dresses. I love the Large Hoof on you. I am still looking for that dress. I live the print. I was able to find that print in the sweater and that sould be arriving soon.
> 
> I think your choice for the fashion show is right on. I love the jori dress on you, so wish it had worked for me especially after seeing it on you. AMQ scarf is also perfect. Do you have a Moto Jacket that you could pair with the dress and boots? I think that might give a more casual/funky vibe. Have you tried flat boots with the dress as well. That might be more casual/comfortable and a bit different.


Thanks Meg!  Sadly, the only Moto Jackets that I own are actual riding jackets complete with body armor.   I'll see if I can find something else suitable.  Also, I'll try it with some flat boots - maybe my Egoutina's.   



megt10 said:


> This is what I got in the first round. I could have sized down in the Christina but it is a great dress. Has anyone else noticed that this season dresses seem to be running a bit larger than they did in previous years?
> 
> Christina Dress in NGHTLGHTSM/ARROWMEDBILL/WISHBO
> Size: 2
> 
> 
> New Jeanne Wrap Dress in CHAIN LINK MEDIUM
> Size: 4
> 
> 
> New Julian Wrap Dress in LOVE IS LIFE GRAFFITI
> Size: 4
> 
> 
> New Julian Dress in RINGS MEDIUM ORANGE
> Size: 4


Can't wait for pictures - you are always so well put together!  We'll be twins on the Jeanne in Chain Link when I pick mine up tomorrow.


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> Thanks Meg!  Sadly, the only Moto Jackets that I own are actual riding jackets complete with body armor.   I'll see if I can find something else suitable.  Also, I'll try it with some flat boots - maybe my Egoutina's.
> 
> 
> Can't wait for pictures - you are always so well put together!  We'll be twins on the Jeanne in Chain Link when I pick mine up tomorrow.


 I think the dress is perfect and I bet the Egotina's with tights would give it the more casual and edgy vibe you are going for at least for this event. Agree an actual riding jacket  might be a tad over the top . Try both looks on and post pics. I love the Egotina boots.


----------



## sammix3

Inspiredgem - loving all the outfits and the jori is totally appropriate!


----------



## phiphi

inspiredgem said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of my newest additions. I still have one more that should be arriving today.
> Melody Blouse and Marta Panel Skirt. I'm not sure how I feel about the tights with the MBB's.
> New Julian in Square Diamond. I wasn't sure if I was going to like this one, but I think it is neutral enough to go with a lot.
> New Jeanne in Large Hoof. Not sure I'm thrilled with this print.


 


inspiredgem said:


> I also need some advice from all you fashionista's. I'm the apparel manager at a Ducati motorcycle dealership and I am putting on a fashion show for technical riding gear and casual apparel. I'm not modeling (thank goodness) but I'd still like to look nice. I want to dress up a bit but still keep a casual/funky vibe. I've paired my Jori dress with a shrug and added my AMQ skull scarf and a pair of high heel boots. I've also shown it with just the boots and a necklace. Does it look OK?


 
i really love them all! and the jori is perfect for your event!


----------



## **saraah**

sammix3 said:


> Outfit of the day (modeling my new Celine mini luggage as well)


i love your luggage bag!!!!
i was at barney's the other day trying your bag ... and it was gorgeous!
of course, i'm a mom ... and can't do heavy bags at this point.  

anyway, i also love your reina (right?) dress!


----------



## **saraah**

megt10 said:


> Love the dress and the shoes but proably would pair the dress with a different color. Would love to see a modeling pic!


thanks meg!
i actually ended up wearing that dress with black shoes.
i might wear it again soon (would it be appropriate for somewhat formal event?).  will post modeling pix then.


----------



## **saraah**

so, i need help ladies.
with all my recent purchases  i feel like i should return one of them (for now ;p) and can't seem to decide between these two.

i'm a stay-at-home mom and i wear dvf dresses to run errands or to date-nights with DH.  i usually dress them down by wearing them under long sweaters with flats or boots (i even wear them with uggs ).

i don't like wearing belts or having any constraints on my waist (probably the reason why i don't own any wrap dress yet) so the modeling pix are how i'd wear them.

i got both of them at 40% off ($225 each, including tax).  let me know which one to return (or if i should return/ keep both).
thanks!


----------



## cheburashka

Do you lovely ladies know, is it possible to still buy September's wrap of the month ? I saw sammy's pictures and fell head over heels in love with the beautiful pink stars. I think I'll have dreams about that dress if I don't get it


----------



## Enigma78

If you can afford both i'll say keep both if not definately keep the green one, its looks really good on you



**saraah** said:


> so, i need help ladies.
> with all my recent purchases  i feel like i should return one of them (for now ;p) and can't seem to decide between these two.
> 
> i'm a stay-at-home mom and i wear dvf dresses to run errands or to date-nights with DH. i usually dress them down by wearing them under long sweaters with flats or boots (i even wear them with uggs ).
> 
> i don't like wearing belts or having any constraints on my waist (probably the reason why i don't own any wrap dress yet) so the modeling pix are how i'd wear them.
> 
> i got both of them at 40% off ($225 each, including tax). let me know which one to return (or if i should return/ keep both).
> thanks!


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> I think the dress is perfect and I bet the Egotina's with tights would give it the more casual and edgy vibe you are going for at least for this event. Agree an actual riding jacket  might be a tad over the top . Try both looks on and post pics. I love the Egotina boots.





sammix3 said:


> Inspiredgem - loving all the outfits and the jori is totally appropriate!





phiphi said:


> i really love them all! and the jori is perfect for your event!



Thanks ladies!  I may also borrow sammi's idea and pair it with leggings and a pair of flats.  I'll try to post some pictures soon.


----------



## inspiredgem

**saraah** said:


> so, i need help ladies.
> with all my recent purchases  i feel like i should return one of them (for now ;p) and can't seem to decide between these two.
> 
> i'm a stay-at-home mom and i wear dvf dresses to run errands or to date-nights with DH.  i usually dress them down by wearing them under long sweaters with flats or boots (i even wear them with uggs ).
> 
> i don't like wearing belts or having any constraints on my waist (probably the reason why i don't own any wrap dress yet) so the modeling pix are how i'd wear them.
> 
> i got both of them at 40% off ($225 each, including tax).  let me know which one to return (or if i should return/ keep both).
> thanks!



I love them both and they look great on you, so I vote to keep them both!


----------



## megt10

**saraah** said:


> thanks meg!
> i actually ended up wearing that dress with black shoes.
> i might wear it again soon (would it be appropriate for somewhat formal event?).  will post modeling pix then.


 I am not all that familar with the dress but it looks like it could be dressed up very easily. I guess it depends on what somewhat formal means. With one group of my friends that means they won't be wearing jeans . Another group of friends that means they will be in evening gowns.


**saraah** said:


> so, i need help ladies.
> with all my recent purchases  i feel like i should return one of them (for now ;p) and can't seem to decide between these two.
> 
> i'm a stay-at-home mom and i wear dvf dresses to run errands or to date-nights with DH.  i usually dress them down by wearing them under long sweaters with flats or boots (i even wear them with uggs ).
> 
> i don't like wearing belts or having any constraints on my waist (probably the reason why i don't own any wrap dress yet) so the modeling pix are how i'd wear them.
> 
> i got both of them at 40% off ($225 each, including tax).  let me know which one to return (or if i should return/ keep both).
> thanks!


 I love both of these dresses and for the price I would keep them both if you can afford to. If not I like the first dress just a bit better.


----------



## ashleyjena

I'm wondering, since I haven't been following the Wrap of the Month that closely.... do you think there's any chance the extras from each month may end up at the sample sale? I'm dying for a new wrap but I always strike out at the sample sales in terms of wraps.


----------



## phiphi

**saraah** said:


> so, i need help ladies.
> with all my recent purchases  i feel like i should return one of them (for now ;p) and can't seem to decide between these two.
> 
> i'm a stay-at-home mom and i wear dvf dresses to run errands or to date-nights with DH. i usually dress them down by wearing them under long sweaters with flats or boots (i even wear them with uggs ).
> 
> i don't like wearing belts or having any constraints on my waist (probably the reason why i don't own any wrap dress yet) so the modeling pix are how i'd wear them.
> 
> i got both of them at 40% off ($225 each, including tax). let me know which one to return (or if i should return/ keep both).
> thanks!


 
they're both great on you, but if you were to pick one, i'd pick the second dress.


----------



## sammix3

inspiredgem said:


> Thanks ladies!  I may also borrow sammi's idea and pair it with leggings and a pair of flats.  I'll try to post some pictures soon.



Looking forward to your pics 



ashleyjena said:


> I'm wondering, since I haven't been following the Wrap of the Month that closely.... do you think there's any chance the extras from each month may end up at the sample sale? I'm dying for a new wrap but I always strike out at the sample sales in terms of wraps.



I think they might be there since they did go on sale.. please report back from the sample sale!  I am so jealous that you get to go!


----------



## sammix3

**saraah** said:


> i love your luggage bag!!!!
> i was at barney's the other day trying your bag ... and it was gorgeous!
> of course, i'm a mom ... and can't do heavy bags at this point.
> 
> anyway, i also love your reina (right?) dress!



Thanks hun!  Maybe you should try the Micro since it's smaller and lighter, or even the Nano, hands-free!  That's if you can find them lol.  I actually just keep my basics in there and it's not too bad, I do like the extra room for umbrella and water bottle and whatever else I need if needed.

And yes it is the reina! I love the cut of it and hope there will be more prints that come out in it.  I think I saw a few on Saks.com but I'm not a blue fan.  My wallet is safe, for now. 



cheburashka said:


> Do you lovely ladies know, is it possible to still buy September's wrap of the month ? I saw sammy's pictures and fell head over heels in love with the beautiful pink stars. I think I'll have dreams about that dress if I don't get it



I remember some ladies posting that the July wrap of the month was on sale before so just keep checking!  Maybe it'll go on sale in another month or two?  If you do get it please post some modeling pics.  I love that dress hehe.


----------



## ashleyjena

sammix3 said:


> Looking forward to your pics
> 
> 
> 
> I think they might be there since they did go on sale.. please report back from the sample sale!  I am so jealous that you get to go!




Thanks! I definitely will! I probably can't go until the last or second to last day, so unfortunately my report won't be terribly complete, but at least the prices will be slashed!


----------



## cheburashka

sammix3 said:


> Thanks hun!  Maybe you should try the Micro since it's smaller and lighter, or even the Nano, hands-free!  That's if you can find them lol.  I actually just keep my basics in there and it's not too bad, I do like the extra room for umbrella and water bottle and whatever else I need if needed.
> 
> And yes it is the reina! I love the cut of it and hope there will be more prints that come out in it.  I think I saw a few on Saks.com but I'm not a blue fan.  My wallet is safe, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember some ladies posting that the July wrap of the month was on sale before so just keep checking!  Maybe it'll go on sale in another month or two?  If you do get it please post some modeling pics.  I love that dress hehe.




Thank you sammy ! Seeing dress on you make my heart beat - you looked so pretty and I am obsessed with pink !

I just called the wear hourse, they said they only have a few left, maybe it's a marketing gimmick of course but I just had to have it - and placed the order on the spot


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> Thank you sammy ! Seeing dress on you make my heart beat - you looked so pretty and I am obsessed with pink !
> 
> I just called the wear hourse, they said they only have a few left, maybe it's a marketing gimmick of course but I just had to have it - and placed the order on the spot



Yay can't wait to see!


----------



## **saraah**

megt10 said:


> I am not all that familar with the dress but it looks like it could be dressed up very easily. I guess it depends on what somewhat formal means. With one group of my friends that means they won't be wearing jeans . Another group of friends that means they will be in evening gowns.
> 
> 
> *megt10* true, "formal" means different for different people.
> for me, i meant black tie optional/ evening gowns formal, even though a lot of people show up in simple cocktail dresses.
> 
> 
> I love both of these dresses and for the price I would keep them both if you can afford to. If not I like the first dress just a bit better.



*Enigma78, inspiredgem, megt10, and phiphi:*

thanks for your comments.  i can keep them both, but if i do that then i'll have to be on a ban till january.  i'm not sure if i have the discipline to be on a  ban for that long with all the great sales coming up at the end of/ beginning of the year!  (when i realized that i'm turning into a dvf addict, i decided to allow myself to only one piece of dvf item a month--even then, i'll have 12 in a year and 120 in ten years. :giggles:  so, i guess it boils down to going on a ban till january by keeping everything, or returning one so that i can shop more starting january.


----------



## **saraah**

inspiredgem said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of my newest additions.  I still have one more that should be arriving today.
> Melody Blouse and Marta Panel Skirt.  I'm not sure how I feel about the tights with the MBB's.
> New Julian in Square Diamond.  I wasn't sure if I was going to like this one, but I think it is neutral enough to go with a lot.
> New Jeanne in Large Hoof.  Not sure I'm thrilled with this print.



i just wanted to comment that the green dress is really pretty!  (i personally like it better than the square diamond).  i was tempted to buy a sweater in that print from saks website earlier today, but couldn't decide on the size (s or xs) and remembered that i'm on a ban .


----------



## Dukeprincess

**saraah** said:


> i just wanted to comment that the green dress is really pretty!  (i personally like it better than the square diamond).  i was tempted to buy a sweater in that print from saks website earlier today, but couldn't decide on the size (s or xs) and remembered that i'm on a ban .



I have the Hoof Jeanne and I  mine.  It will be taken out of my cold dead hands before I give it up!  Color is so vibrant!

Sorry ladies, I am so behind!  Been at a conference for the last few days.  I do have to report that all of my Rue loot is going back.


----------



## sammix3

Oh no how come?



Dukeprincess said:


> I have the Hoof Jeanne and I  mine.  It will be taken out of my cold dead hands before I give it up!  Color is so vibrant!
> 
> Sorry ladies, I am so behind!  Been at a conference for the last few days.  I do have to report that all of my Rue loot is going back.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I have the Hoof Jeanne and I  mine. It will be taken out of my cold dead hands before I give it up! Color is so vibrant!
> 
> Sorry ladies, I am so behind! Been at a conference for the last few days. I do have to report that all of my Rue loot is going back.


 Uh oh, why? Mine hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Oh no how come?





megt10 said:


> Uh oh, why? Mine hasn't arrived yet.



I didn't love the material of the 2 Agatas that I got and although I am on the fence about the Elizaveta, I am not sure I love the ruching in the front of the dress enough to keep it.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I didn't love the material of the 2 Agatas that I got and although I am on the fence about the Elizaveta, I am not sure I love the ruching in the front of the dress enough to keep it.


 Pics?


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I didn't love the material of the 2 Agatas that I got and although I am on the fence about the Elizaveta, I am not sure I love the ruching in the front of the dress enough to keep it.



Aww.  I agree with Meg, some pics are needed!


----------



## Justlooking4

Do any of you wonderful ladies know how the Jeanne Brambles fits? I wear between size 4 and 6 in DVF. Does the New Jeanne Brambles fit smaller than previous seasons? I was referred to this seller on Bonz by another TPFer in the CL forum, but I'm not sure of the sizing of this Jeanne. She is selling a size 8 in the Jeanne Brambles. 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/DIANE-VON-FURSTENBERG-DVF-Jeanne-Brambles-WRAP-DRESS-8/42642233


----------



## Justlooking4

Sfnative333 is lying again. Here's the used DVF Jeanne she bought for $65.00.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110760781522#ht_500wt_1413

 and now she's listing it under her selling id for $195.00.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Justlooking4 said:


> Do any of you wonderful ladies know how the Jeanne Brambles fits? I wear between size 4 and 6 in DVF. Does the New Jeanne Brambles fit smaller than previous seasons? I was referred to this seller on Bonz by another TPFer in the CL forum, but I'm not sure of the sizing of this Jeanne. She is selling a size 8 in the Jeanne Brambles.
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/DIANE-VON-FURSTENBERG-DVF-Jeanne-Brambles-WRAP-DRESS-8/42642233



IMO it runs small compared to other Jeanne's even from the same season.  I'm a 2-4 in Jeanne's (prefer 4) but can wear 2's (from most seasons, incl. the Simple Winter Garden Jeanne from that same season) comfortably; in one or two Jeanne's that run extremely small I'd probably need a 6.  I had 2 in that bramble print Jeanne charge-sent to me during the sales and the arms portion was soooo tight I didn't even bother to finish trying on that dress....I'd need at least a 4, most likely a 6 in that......but decided that I didn't even like the print in person (too girly/too feminine for my tastes) so off to ebay it went.


----------



## Justlooking4

foxycleopatra said:


> IMO it runs small compared to other Jeanne's even from the same season.  I'm a 2-4 in Jeanne's (prefer 4) but can wear 2's (from most seasons, incl. the Simple Winter Garden Jeanne from that same season) comfortably; in one or two Jeanne's that run extremely small I'd probably need a 6.  I had 2 in that bramble print Jeanne charge-sent to me during the sales and the arms portion was soooo tight I didn't even bother to finish trying on that dress....I'd need at least a 4, most likely a 6 in that......but decided that I didn't even like the print in person (too girly/too feminine for my tastes) so off to ebay it went.



Foxy thank you so much for your help. I love the pink and white print.  I remember seeing it on Butterfly77 here on TPF and I love it on her. It sounds like this one will be tight on me too. Butterfly how do you like your Brambles?


----------



## **saraah**

hello ladies!  as i'm fairly new to dvf, i have a question.
how long do you think you can wear your respective dvf style/color/print item before it goes out of style?   

i know dvf clothing's are more on the classy side than trendy, but i was wondering, esp. now that i'm so into this brand. :giggles:


----------



## Justlooking4

**saraah** said:


> hello ladies!  as i'm fairly new to dvf, i have a question.
> how long do you think you can wear your respective dvf style/color/print item before it goes out of style?
> 
> i know dvf clothing's are more on the classy side than trendy, but i was wondering, esp. now that i'm so into this brand. :giggles:



You can wear DVF wraps forever. I have some of her vintage DVF wraps that are more popular now. DVF never goes out of style and just become more valuable each year.


----------



## Justlooking4

Here's another lie by sfnative333:

She's claiming she paid $488 for this dress that she is selling on ebay, which is a total lie. Here's the dress she bought and only paid $55.00 for!!!! What a liar!!!

http://www.ebay.com:80/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170683232372

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43ab06f065#ht_2506wt_1398

And this one she also bought used for $71.00 on fleabay. http://www.ebay.com:80/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260854133713&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123 and is reselling for $175.00

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item45fe85f907#ht_1920wt_1398
DC can you send her a message again asking why she's lying in her auctions?


----------



## sammix3

Justlooking4 said:


> You can wear DVF wraps forever. I have some of her vintage DVF wraps that are more popular now. DVF never goes out of style and just become more valuable each year.



I agree. I don't feel like they'll ever go out of style


----------



## inspiredgem

Justlooking4 said:


> You can wear DVF wraps forever. I have some of her vintage DVF wraps that are more popular now. DVF never goes out of style and just become more valuable each year.



I agree!

I think this really sums it up well http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14cXRVI2dLs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## cheburashka

Ok, this Thread has officially inspired me to bully my bf into buying md a DVF dress I wanted from saks as a Xmas present  He said he won't let me have it till Xmas but I am excited nevertheless 


Btw, I have a q about Reina with long sleeves, is that a minidress or not ? Is it work appropriate ? I love it in the new green orchid print, but some sites make it look like a total party mini dress vs. Some make it look like you can pull off this dress as a work dress - confusing.


----------



## megt10

cheburashka said:


> Ok, this Thread has officially inspired me to bully my bf into buying md a DVF dress I wanted from saks as a Xmas present  He said he won't let me have it till Xmas but I am excited nevertheless
> 
> 
> Btw, I have a q about Reina with long sleeves, is that a minidress or not ? Is it work appropriate ? I love it in the new green orchid print, but some sites make it look like a total party mini dress vs. Some make it look like you can pull off this dress as a work dress - confusing.


 I think it depends on how tall you are and how long your legs are. Sammi has it and it is the perfect length on her but she is petite. I also have it and I wear it as a tunic with leggings and boots. I am almost 5'7" and my inseam is about 34".


----------



## cheburashka

megt10 said:


> I think it depends on how tall you are and how long your legs are. Sammi has it and it is the perfect length on her but she is petite. I also have it and I wear it as a tunic with leggings and boots. I am almost 5'7" and my inseam is about 34".


 

Oh, thank you for reply, Meg ! I am between 5'7 and 5'8, so I guess it will be more tunic like then ? It sounds like it might be too frisky for me as a dress then


----------



## megt10

cheburashka said:


> Oh, thank you for reply, Meg ! I am between 5'7 and 5'8, so I guess it will be more tunic like then ? It sounds like it might be too frisky for me as a dress then


 Probably, lol. When I bought mine the website said that it was 21" from the waist which is just about perfect for me. Of course that wasn't the case. Still it looks super cute with leggings and boots or booties.


----------



## Butterfly_77

I still love this print in the pink/white version. The pink is not a "loud" pink but a very work appropriate darker pink. I wore this dress a lot in spring/summer with nude shoes!

I have it in my regular DVF wrap dress size (10) and I'd say it runs TTS to all the newer "new Jeanne" dresses (snug-very snug in the arms, but better bust coverage than some older Jeanne styles). 

get it, if you still can. you'll love it 



Justlooking4 said:


> Foxy thank you so much for your help. I love the pink and white print.  I remember seeing it on Butterfly77 here on TPF and I love it on her. It sounds like this one will be tight on me too. Butterfly how do you like your Brambles?


----------



## Justlooking4

:





Justlooking4 said:


> Here's another lie by sfnative333:
> 
> She's claiming she paid $488 for this dress that she is selling on ebay, which is a total lie. Here's the dress she bought and only paid $55.00 for!!!! What a liar!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com:80/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170683232372
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item43ab06f065#ht_2506wt_1398
> 
> And this one she also bought used for $71.00 on fleabay. http://www.ebay.com:80/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260854133713&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123 and is reselling for $175.00
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item45fe85f907#ht_1920wt_1398
> DC can you send her a message again asking why she's lying in her auctions?



Sfnative333 got away with two more lies. I feel really bad for the buyer of the blue wool wrap, because sfnative only paid $55.00 for this dress and lied in her auction and stated she bought it at a dept store for $480!!! She made $135 off this poor buyer. She also sold the spotted frog for $175 and made $100 on the poor buyer. I just don't understand how this lady lives with herself, knowing that she lies to her buyers and rips them off.  Innocent ebay buyers need to know that she is lying in all of her auctions. I just hate liars and people that keep on cheating buyers over and over.


----------



## Justlooking4

inspiredgem said:


> I agree!
> 
> I think this really sums it up well http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14cXRVI2dLs&feature=youtu.be



Inspiredgem, thank you for posting this. I love this and I agree.


----------



## Justlooking4

Butterfly_77 said:


> I still love this print in the pink/white version. The pink is not a "loud" pink but a very work appropriate darker pink. I wore this dress a lot in spring/summer with nude shoes!
> 
> I have it in my regular DVF wrap dress size (10) and I'd say it runs TTS to all the newer "new Jeanne" dresses (snug-very snug in the arms, but better bust coverage than some older Jeanne styles).
> 
> get it, if you still can. you'll love it



Butterfly, thank you so much for advice. I really appreciate it. I will contact the seller and see if she can give me the measurements. You look lovely in this Jeanne Brambles dress. I love the pink and white. Thank you for posting the picture again.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> I still love this print in the pink/white version. The pink is not a "loud" pink but a very work appropriate darker pink. I wore this dress a lot in spring/summer with nude shoes!
> 
> I have it in my regular DVF wrap dress size (10) and I'd say it runs TTS to all the newer "new Jeanne" dresses (snug-very snug in the arms, but better bust coverage than some older Jeanne styles).
> 
> get it, if you still can. you'll love it


 I love it Butterfly.


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> I agree!
> 
> I think this really sums it up well http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14cXRVI2dLs&feature=youtu.be


 Thanks for posting this. I rarely look at youtube but spent a good part of the night watching several of her interviews. She is inspiring as a person.


----------



## megt10

My Saks order from there last sale arrived last night and I loved everything. This is what I got.

Ibiza Silk/Cashmere Cardigan Hoof Beat, Gabbie Dress Winged, Aurora Elbow Sleeve Dress in Deep Poppy, Nove Dress Hour Glass. I am way behind in posting any outfits and will try and take a few pic today.


----------



## inspiredgem

Justlooking4 said:


> Butterfly, thank you so much for advice. I really appreciate it. I will contact the seller and see if she can give me the measurements. You look lovely in this Jeanne Brambles dress. I love the pink and white. Thank you for posting the picture again.


I think that prints is gorgeous!  If you decide not to get it, please let me know. 



megt10 said:


> My Saks order from there last sale arrived last night and I loved everything. This is what I got.
> 
> Ibiza Silk/Cashmere Cardigan Hoof Beat, Gabbie Dress Winged, Aurora Elbow Sleeve Dress in Deep Poppy, Nove Dress Hour Glass. I am way behind in posting any outfits and will try and take a few pic today.


I love all your choices!  I can't wait to see some modeling shots (you are going to be a very busy girl)   How did you size in the Ibiza sweater?


----------



## inspiredgem

Justlooking4 said:


> Inspiredgem, thank you for posting this. I love this and I agree.





megt10 said:


> Thanks for posting this. I rarely look at youtube but spent a good part of the night watching several of her interviews. She is inspiring as a person.



You're welcome. 

She is a fascinating woman.


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> I think that prints is gorgeous!  If you decide not to get it, please let me know.
> 
> 
> I love all your choices!  I can't wait to see some modeling shots (you are going to be a very busy girl)   How did you size in the Ibiza sweater?


 I got a small. Wasn't sure about sizing on the cardigan since I don't usually wear them because I feel like they emphasize my broad back and shoulders. Same reason I don't wear button down shirts. Anyway, the small is perfect since it is a lightweight silk sweater.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Here's another fascinating, inspiring DvF interview:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIg5_3RVw1I&feature=related


----------



## megt10

foxycleopatra said:


> Here's another fascinating, inspiring DvF interview:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIg5_3RVw1I&feature=related


 I watched this last night and it was wonderful.


----------



## Enigma78

Does anyone have the Megan wrap dress? How's the sizing?


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're very welcome! I cross my fingers for you and please post pix should you get it 



Justlooking4 said:


> Butterfly, thank you so much for advice. I really appreciate it. I will contact the seller and see if she can give me the measurements. You look lovely in this Jeanne Brambles dress. I love the pink and white. Thank you for posting the picture again.



thank you, dear meg!



megt10 said:


> I love it Butterfly.



cannot wait to see pictures of your order. I'd like to see some modeling pics of your resort wraps as well, please 



megt10 said:


> My Saks order from there last sale arrived last night and I loved everything. This is what I got.
> 
> Ibiza Silk/Cashmere Cardigan Hoof Beat, Gabbie Dress Winged, Aurora Elbow Sleeve Dress in Deep Poppy, Nove Dress Hour Glass. I am way behind in posting any outfits and will try and take a few pic today.


----------



## cheburashka

I just noticed for those who liked the green orchid julian, it's on sale at saks for $196.


----------



## Dukeprincess

cheburashka said:


> I just noticed for those who liked the green orchid julian, it's on sale at saks for $196.



Where?  Online?


----------



## cheburashka

Dukeprincess said:


> Where? Online?


 
wholy crap ! I don't know if it's a website glitch or what, but quite a few things from the new collection were on sale like 10 mins ago ( that's why I rushed to post) online and now back to full price. I wish I would have taken a screen capture !


----------



## cheburashka

It now says that the sandals that are paired with that dress are 196.


----------



## Justlooking4

Foxy, I know you wanted the Justin Leopard and there is one on ebay for $138 or best offer in size 2. This is a great deal and a great dress. This seller also has some other great deals on Jeannes and Justins. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...9787?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3a6cab9ebb


----------



## svenesaes

Hi all, I need your expertise if possible...can you ID the dress in the attached image (specifically, the name of the pattern)? I am trying to find a US source but have only seen this on Farfetch (at "European pricing"). Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! TIA 

(image is from Farfetch)


----------



## Enigma78

Simca Wide Leg Pants SZ 6 $89.40
http://www.shopbop.com/simca-straig...534374302023737&extid=froogle-DIAVF4002612867


----------



## **saraah**

svenesaes said:


> Hi all, I need your expertise if possible...can you ID the dress in the attached image (specifically, the name of the pattern)? I am trying to find a US source but have only seen this on Farfetch (at "European pricing"). Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! TIA
> 
> (image is from Farfetch)



oh, i have that pattern (in a different style dress) in blue.
i think it's called "seed lace" (as my tag says "seed lace blue").
they have my dress on sale at dvf.com

http://www.dvf.com/Tunisa-Dress/D33...T&start=8&preselectsize=yes&cgid=sale-dresses


----------



## svenesaes

**saraah** said:


> oh, i have that pattern (in a different style dress) in blue.
> i think it's called "seed lace" (as my tag says "seed lace blue").
> they have my dress on sale at dvf.com
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Tunisa-Dress/D33...T&start=8&preselectsize=yes&cgid=sale-dresses



Thank you *saraah*!!!!!


----------



## Justlooking4

Butterfly_77 said:


> I still love this print in the pink/white version. The pink is not a "loud" pink but a very work appropriate darker pink. I wore this dress a lot in spring/summer with nude shoes!
> 
> I have it in my regular DVF wrap dress size (10) and I'd say it runs TTS to all the newer "new Jeanne" dresses (snug-very snug in the arms, but better bust coverage than some older Jeanne styles).
> 
> get it, if you still can. you'll love it



Butterfly, I wanted this dress so badly, but I ended up winning another DVF on ebay. I was hoping someone would have outbid me, but no did. I will have to wait now to buy another DVF dress. Maybe I can buy this beautiful Jeanne Brambles in a month or two.


----------



## Butterfly_77

which one did you get instead?? 



Justlooking4 said:


> Butterfly, I wanted this dress so badly, but I ended up winning another DVF on ebay. I was hoping someone would have outbid me, but no did. I will have to wait now to buy another DVF dress. Maybe I can buy this beautiful Jeanne Brambles in a month or two.


----------



## Justlooking4

Butterfly_77 said:


> which one did you get instead??



Butterfly, I ended up winning a Jeanne in Black. It's a great basic black wrap dress to have for work. I really wanted the Jeanne in Brambles, but I will have to wait. I appreciate all of your help.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone want to be twins with *Sammi *on the purple Lunelle? $126!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=jeA2Kac


----------



## cheburashka

I'm completely obsessed with mango colored dixy pants, they look so sexy on the saks website ! Why must they be so expensive ? Such is life.


----------



## shoes4me2

Justlooking4 said:


> Do any of you wonderful ladies know how the Jeanne Brambles fits? I wear between size 4 and 6 in DVF. Does the New Jeanne Brambles fit smaller than previous seasons? I was referred to this seller on Bonz by another TPFer in the CL forum, but I'm not sure of the sizing of this Jeanne. She is selling a size 8 in the Jeanne Brambles.
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/DIANE-VON-FURSTENBERG-DVF-Jeanne-Brambles-WRAP-DRESS-8/42642233



I love this print. Are you going to get this dress?


----------



## megt10

cheburashka said:


> I'm completely obsessed with mango colored dixy pants, they look so sexy on the saks website ! Why must they be so expensive ? Such is life.


 I love the shorts version of these. I am hoping to snag them on sale by the time it is warm enough to wear them again. They are adorable.


----------



## megt10

Well I got my last order from DVF and love everything. I got New Jeanne Dress in MIDNIGHT WINGS, New Jeanne Dress in GRAPHIC CLOUDS LARGE BLUE, New Julian Dress in DESERT ORCHID LARGE GREEN. I am way far behind in posting any pics and at this point have no idea what I have posted and what I haven't. I will once again try and get some pics up this weekend of the wrap dresses. Yesterday however I wore my sliced dress for running errands with Gucci boots, YSL bag and Balenciaga quilted black moto.


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> Well I got my last order from DVF and love everything. I got New Jeanne Dress in MIDNIGHT WINGS, New Jeanne Dress in GRAPHIC CLOUDS LARGE BLUE, New Julian Dress in DESERT ORCHID LARGE GREEN. I am way far behind in posting any pics and at this point have no idea what I have posted and what I haven't. I will once again try and get some pics up this weekend of the wrap dresses. Yesterday however I wore my sliced dress for running errands with Gucci boots, YSL bag and Balenciaga quilted black moto.



Beautiful Meg!  I love the color!  

PS Your little friend is adorable!


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> Beautiful Meg!  I love the color!
> 
> PS Your little friend is adorable!


 Thank you he is my Baby. We are in the middle of replacing all of our french doors and atrium windows with energy efficient ones. He is sort of out of sorts because he had locked in the bedroom all day.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Well I got my last order from DVF and love everything. I got New Jeanne Dress in MIDNIGHT WINGS, New Jeanne Dress in GRAPHIC CLOUDS LARGE BLUE, New Julian Dress in DESERT ORCHID LARGE GREEN. I am way far behind in posting any pics and at this point have no idea what I have posted and what I haven't. I will once again try and get some pics up this weekend of the wrap dresses. Yesterday however I wore my sliced dress for running errands with Gucci boots, YSL bag and Balenciaga quilted black moto.


 
meg!!! love purple on you!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> meg!!! love purple on you!!


 Thanks Phiphi. I love the color of this dress/tunic.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Well I got my last order from DVF and love everything. I got New Jeanne Dress in MIDNIGHT WINGS, New Jeanne Dress in GRAPHIC CLOUDS LARGE BLUE, New Julian Dress in DESERT ORCHID LARGE GREEN. I am way far behind in posting any pics and at this point have no idea what I have posted and what I haven't. I will once again try and get some pics up this weekend of the wrap dresses. Yesterday however I wore my sliced dress for running errands with Gucci boots, YSL bag and Balenciaga quilted black moto.



Totally rocking this Meg!  Sadly, the sliced dress looked awful on me, or else we could've been twins!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Well I got my last order from DVF and love everything. I got New Jeanne Dress in MIDNIGHT WINGS, New Jeanne Dress in GRAPHIC CLOUDS LARGE BLUE, New Julian Dress in DESERT ORCHID LARGE GREEN. I am way far behind in posting any pics and at this point have no idea what I have posted and what I haven't. I will once again try and get some pics up this weekend of the wrap dresses. Yesterday however I wore my sliced dress for running errands with Gucci boots, YSL bag and Balenciaga quilted black moto.



Fantastic!


----------



## LABAG

Justlooking4 said:


> Butterfly, I ended up winning a Jeanne in Black. It's a great basic black wrap dress to have for work. I really wanted the Jeanne in Brambles, but I will have to wait. I appreciate all of your help.


 That is a great basic- its universal- from wedding to funeral(sorry ) and everything in between, I love mine!got it at Saks for 118.00 in the summer


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Totally rocking this Meg!  Sadly, the sliced dress looked awful on me, or else we could've been twins!


 Thanks Sammi. I wasn't sure about this dress either but it is really comfortable and perfect for those bloated days .


Greentea said:


> Fantastic!


 Thanks Greentea. I miss seeing you here.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Back with some new items!  Excuse my dirty mirror

Nyssa top (wore this to work today)






Sharby (not sure I like the long drop waist) :wondering


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> Back with some new items!  Excuse my dirty mirror
> 
> Nyssa top (wore this to work today)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharby (not sure I like the long drop waist) :wondering




I really love that top on you Duke.



inspiredgem said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of my newest additions.  I still have one more that should be arriving today.
> Melody Blouse and Marta Panel Skirt.  I'm not sure how I feel about the tights with the MBB's.
> New Julian in Square Diamond.  I wasn't sure if I was going to like this one, but I think it is neutral enough to go with a lot.
> New Jeanne in Large Hoof.  Not sure I'm thrilled with this print.



very lovely!



inspiredgem said:


> I also need some advice from all you fashionista's.  I'm the apparel manager at a Ducati motorcycle dealership and I am putting on a fashion show for technical riding gear and casual apparel.  I'm not modeling (thank goodness) but I'd still like to look nice.  I want to dress up a bit but still keep a casual/funky vibe.  I've paired my Jori dress with a shrug and added my AMQ skull scarf and a pair of high heel boots.  I've also shown it with just the boots and a necklace.  Does it look OK?



all your choices are lovely!



sammix3 said:


> Outfit of the day (modeling my new Celine mini luggage as well)




you're so cute Sammi!


----------



## canadianstudies

megt10 said:


> Well I got my last order from DVF and love everything. I got New Jeanne Dress in MIDNIGHT WINGS, New Jeanne Dress in GRAPHIC CLOUDS LARGE BLUE, New Julian Dress in DESERT ORCHID LARGE GREEN. I am way far behind in posting any pics and at this point have no idea what I have posted and what I haven't. I will once again try and get some pics up this weekend of the wrap dresses. Yesterday however I wore my sliced dress for running errands with Gucci boots, YSL bag and Balenciaga quilted black moto.


 
This is a great look! I love seeing your little papillon, too!


----------



## Justlooking4

shoes4me2 said:


> I love this print. Are you going to get this dress?



No, I ended up winning another Jeanne wrap dress on ebay. I had bid on this dress I won, before I had seen this beautiful brambles dress. I was hoping someone would outbid me, but no one did.


----------



## Justlooking4

LABAG said:


> That is a great basic- its universal- from wedding to funeral(sorry ) and everything in between, I love mine!got it at Saks for 118.00 in the summer



Thanks Labag. Yes, I'm so glad I did get the black Jeanne. It will be a great staple dress and your right about being able to wear it for everything. It would be perfect for a funeral too. Hopefully, I will not be going to one anytime soon. You got yours for such a steal at $118.00.


----------



## Justlooking4

inspiredgem said:


> I think that prints is gorgeous!  If you decide not to get it, please let me know.
> 
> 
> I love all your choices!  I can't wait to see some modeling shots (you are going to be a very busy girl)   How did you size in the Ibiza sweater?



Ispiredgem are you going to get the pink and white Jeanne Brambles? Let us know.


----------



## Justlooking4

Dukeprincess said:


> Back with some new items!  Excuse my dirty mirror
> 
> Nyssa top (wore this to work today)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharby (not sure I like the long drop waist) :wondering



Duke you look lovely in your Nyssa top and Sharby dress.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Back with some new items!  Excuse my dirty mirror
> 
> Nyssa top (wore this to work today)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharby (not sure I like the long drop waist) :wondering


 Duke I love them both. That top is really sexy without being overt. Love the dress as well but see what you mean about the drop waist. Have you tried it with a belt? You have such a tiny waist and nice hour glass figure it would be good to show it off and a belt might just do that.


----------



## megt10

canadianstudies said:


> This is a great look! I love seeing your little papillon, too!


 Thanks so much. Nick loves being in the middle of things.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *AEGIS, justlooking and meg!* 

I tried a belt *meg*, but where the seaming is on the dress, it looked odd.  Sighs, the colors are great, but that drop waist isn't going to work for me.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you *AEGIS, justlooking and meg!*
> 
> I tried a belt *meg*, but where the seaming is on the dress, it looked odd.  Sighs, the colors are great, but that drop waist isn't going to work for me.


 That is too bad. Well that does mean more money for something else .


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Back with some new items!  Excuse my dirty mirror
> 
> Nyssa top (wore this to work today)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharby (not sure I like the long drop waist) :wondering



I like it! Sharby is cute, but it'll definitely be too long for me. thanks for the modeling pic so now I know I don't need to get it


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> That is too bad. Well that does mean more money for something else .



  Exactly!



sammix3 said:


> I like it! Sharby is cute, but it'll definitely be too long for me. thanks for the modeling pic so now I know I don't need to get it



Yes, it is very long.  I am 5'8 and it fully covers my knee.


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> I really love that top on you Duke.
> 
> 
> 
> very lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> all your choices are lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're so cute Sammi!



Thank you aegis!


----------



## Greentea

Duke - I actually think the Sharby looks super cute - but only you know if it will really work. Maybe I'm just drawn to color-blocking lately!!


----------



## Sjensen

Hi ladies, i need your opinions. Back in August I ordered a DVF Syrah floral printed top from Last Call. It was a fabulous price at $50! I was so excited but 3 months later it says  "Delayed/Back Order" and everytime I contact customer service they write back saying they are working on getting a estimated arrival date.  Should I just cancel the order or wait to see if it shows up? Why did it say it was available if it wasnt especially at Last Call. TIA!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Duke - I actually think the Sharby looks super cute - but only you know if it will really work. Maybe I'm just drawn to color-blocking lately!!



I, too, am obsessed with colorblocking, but that drop waist does nothing for my shape.  I look lankey I feel.  



Sjensen said:


> Hi ladies, i need your opinions. Back in August I ordered a DVF Syrah floral printed top from Last Call. It was a fabulous price at $50! I was so excited but 3 months later it says  "Delayed/Back Order" and everytime I contact customer service they write back saying they are working on getting a estimated arrival date.  Should I just cancel the order or wait to see if it shows up? Why did it say it was available if it wasnt especially at Last Call. TIA!



Oh heck no!  That is NOT okay.  Are there any left on eBay?


----------



## Sjensen

Last time I looked on ebay it was still close to the regular price and i guess i didn't want it that much! I keep hoping last call will make it right!


----------



## inspiredgem

Dukeprincess said:


> Back with some new items!  Excuse my dirty mirror
> 
> Nyssa top (wore this to work today)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharby (not sure I like the long drop waist) :wondering


The Nyssa top is just perfection!  I think the dress is cute as well but you have to be happy with it.  



AEGIS said:


> I really love that top on you Duke.
> 
> 
> 
> very lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> all your choices are lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're so cute Sammi!


Thank you Aegis 


Justlooking4 said:


> Ispiredgem are you going to get the pink and white Jeanne Brambles? Let us know.


I'm still undecided.  I keep debating on getting that or one of the newly released prints. 



Sjensen said:


> Hi ladies, i need your opinions. Back in August I ordered a DVF Syrah floral printed top from Last Call. It was a fabulous price at $50! I was so excited but 3 months later it says  "Delayed/Back Order" and everytime I contact customer service they write back saying they are working on getting a estimated arrival date.  Should I just cancel the order or wait to see if it shows up? Why did it say it was available if it wasnt especially at Last Call. TIA!


That is so frustrating - I hate it when business sell things that they don't have in stock!  3 months is a long time to wait, but if it ever actually comes in you got it for a great price. 

PS I love your avatar!


----------



## sammix3

inspiredgem said:


> The Nyssa top is just perfection!  I think the dress is cute as well but you have to be happy with it.
> 
> 
> Thank you Aegis
> 
> I'm still undecided.  I keep debating on getting that or one of the newly released prints.
> 
> 
> That is so frustrating - I hate it when business sell things that they don't have in stock!  3 months is a long time to wait, but if it ever actually comes in you got it for a great price.
> 
> PS I love your avatar!



Which print are you thinking on getting?


----------



## megt10

Well it has been a long week so far. We are stuck in the office with the animals while the french doors are being replaced. Gave me time however to take a few pics of some of my recent purchases. There is a lot more coming but at least I am getting a start. BTW my Rue order arrived yesterday and I loved everything. 3 dresses all worked really well. Nove Gem Rain Silk, Jafar Cube Dress, Agaton Aniseed Dress. Got 2 skirts Martini Green and the Dinne Black. Also got the cutest Hannah leather Belt in Emerald.
So the first dress is the New Julian Little Leaves Medium Mint, Second is Nove Hour Glass White and the third is FB Wrap of the month New Jeanne Midnight Wings. I need to take a better pic of this one. I didn't realize that the sun was making weird shadows.


----------



## megt10

Ladies I posted this request for help in deciding which coat to keep. Would love to hear your choice. I prefer one and Gabe prefers the other. Naturally the one that I like best is the more expensive one but still a great deal. I got one from Gilt and the other from Nordstrom on sale.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Well it has been a long week so far. We are stuck in the office with the animals while the french doors are being replaced. Gave me time however to take a few pics of some of my recent purchases. There is a lot more coming but at least I am getting a start. BTW my Rue order arrived yesterday and I loved everything. 3 dresses all worked really well. Nove Gem Rain Silk, Jafar Cube Dress, Agaton Aniseed Dress. Got 2 skirts Martini Green and the Dinne Black. Also got the cutest Hannah leather Belt in Emerald.
> So the first dress is the New Julian Little Leaves Medium Mint, Second is Nove Hour Glass White and the third is FB Wrap of the month New Jeanne Midnight Wings. I need to take a better pic of this one. I didn't realize that the sun was making weird shadows.



Love them all!  The martini green skirt is cute, can't wait to see some outfits with that, and on the CLs, deadly!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Love them all!  The martini green skirt is cute, can't wait to see some outfits with that, and on the CLs, deadly!


 Thanks again Sammi! The green skirt is the only one that I had any thoughts of returning. It is a bulky material and I am not quite sure how to style it. I love the color though and the tweed look. Probably a nice silk blouse and maybe my DVF Hoof cardigan. I will have to play around with that one.


----------



## foxycleopatra

If anyone sees this JUSTIN orange leopard dress in a size US 2 (or 4, at the largest), please please let me know.  This is another one of my HG's but alas this one is a 6.  Any size 6 ladies here?.....this one is GORGEOUS.....and IIRC, it's actually worn by DvF herself in one of her interview videos on youtube.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300625314846


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Ladies I posted this request for help in deciding which coat to keep. Would love to hear your choice. I prefer one and Gabe prefers the other. Naturally the one that I like best is the more expensive one but still a great deal. I got one from Gilt and the other from Nordstrom on sale.



I vote the first one.  I love the way it fits you.  And I love all of your new DVFs.  That FB wrap is amazing and I think the Nove looks great with the red VPs!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thanks again Sammi! The green skirt is the only one that I had any thoughts of returning. It is a bulky material and I am not quite sure how to style it. I love the color though and the tweed look. Probably a nice silk blouse and maybe my DVF Hoof cardigan. I will have to play around with that one.



Aw bummer, hope to see a modeling pic before you return it, if you decide not to keep it.  I saw the hoof jeanne at NM the other day, it looks really cute, and the thing is I didn't think much of it when I saw it online.


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Aw bummer, hope to see a modeling pic before you return it, if you decide not to keep it.  I saw the hoof jeanne at NM the other day, it looks really cute, and the thing is I didn't think much of it when I saw it online.



Hey!  I have that dress and love it!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Meg, I love the dresses! I should have got the Little leaves Medium mint too! Is it a navy blue background? How prominent is the mint?

How's the Nove dress fitting? The same as the Julians/Jeannes?

TIA 



megt10 said:


> Well it has been a long week so far. We are stuck in the office with the animals while the french doors are being replaced. Gave me time however to take a few pics of some of my recent purchases. There is a lot more coming but at least I am getting a start. BTW my Rue order arrived yesterday and I loved everything. 3 dresses all worked really well. Nove Gem Rain Silk, Jafar Cube Dress, Agaton Aniseed Dress. Got 2 skirts Martini Green and the Dinne Black. Also got the cutest Hannah leather Belt in Emerald.
> So the first dress is the New Julian Little Leaves Medium Mint, Second is Nove Hour Glass White and the third is FB Wrap of the month New Jeanne Midnight Wings. I need to take a better pic of this one. I didn't realize that the sun was making weird shadows.


----------



## Butterfly_77

no. 1 for me 



megt10 said:


> Ladies I posted this request for help in deciding which coat to keep. Would love to hear your choice. I prefer one and Gabe prefers the other. Naturally the one that I like best is the more expensive one but still a great deal. I got one from Gilt and the other from Nordstrom on sale.


----------



## Butterfly_77

i'd need a sz 8 or 10 though...
I have never seen this print before and I'm in L O V E 



foxycleopatra said:


> If anyone sees this JUSTIN orange leopard dress in a size US 2 (or 4, at the largest), please please let me know. This is another one of my HG's but alas this one is a 6. Any size 6 ladies here?.....this one is GORGEOUS.....and IIRC, it's actually worn by DvF herself in one of her interview videos on youtube.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300625314846


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I vote the first one.  I love the way it fits you.  And I love all of your new DVFs.  That FB wrap is amazing and I think the Nove looks great with the red VPs!





Butterfly_77 said:


> Meg, I love the dresses! I should have got the Little leaves Medium mint too! Is it a navy blue background? How prominent is the mint?
> 
> How's the Nove dress fitting? The same as the Julians/Jeannes?
> 
> TIA





Butterfly_77 said:


> no. 1 for me



Thank you for voting ladies 1 is in the lead by a large margin. 
The little leaves is navy and the mint is muted not in your face. The Nove is larger than the julian or jeanne in MHO. I think I could have sized down in it. I love the look and feel of it. Soft and flowey. Today I am wearing another of my new dresses I will try and get a pic when I get home.


----------



## canadianstudies

megt10 said:


> Ladies I posted this request for help in deciding which coat to keep. Would love to hear your choice. I prefer one and Gabe prefers the other. Naturally the one that I like best is the more expensive one but still a great deal. I got one from Gilt and the other from Nordstrom on sale.


 
I like No. 2. It looks warmer!


----------



## megt10

canadianstudies said:


> I like No. 2. It looks warmer!


 Thanks Canadianstudies. They are both about the same, wool & cashmere and both quite heavy. I wanted one really warm coat even though I live in So. Cal. Sometimes it just gets too cold to wear a dress without a full coat. As we all know I now have plenty of dresses, lol.


----------



## Elina0408

Really gorgeous dresses!! Congratulations!!  I also like better the first coat!!  


megt10 said:


> Well it has been a long week so far. We are stuck in the office with the animals while the french doors are being replaced. Gave me time however to take a few pics of some of my recent purchases. There is a lot more coming but at least I am getting a start. BTW my Rue order arrived yesterday and I loved everything. 3 dresses all worked really well. Nove Gem Rain Silk, Jafar Cube Dress, Agaton Aniseed Dress. Got 2 skirts Martini Green and the Dinne Black. Also got the cutest Hannah leather Belt in Emerald.
> So the first dress is the New Julian Little Leaves Medium Mint, Second is Nove Hour Glass White and the third is FB Wrap of the month New Jeanne Midnight Wings. I need to take a better pic of this one. I didn't realize that the sun was making weird shadows.


----------



## megt10

Elina0408 said:


> Really gorgeous dresses!! Congratulations!!  I also like better the first coat!!


 Thank you Elina.


----------



## megt10

Here is the Jafar dress from Rue. I don't like the belt that came with it. I am going to have to wear a more structured belt. The dress is really pretty and comfortable.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Here is the Jafar dress from Rue. I don't like the belt that came with it. I am going to have to wear a more structured belt. The dress is really pretty and comfortable.



Absolutely stunning!  

BTW, which coat are you going to keep?  And which one was your fav and which one was your DH's fav?


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Here is the Jafar dress from Rue. I don't like the belt that came with it. I am going to have to wear a more structured belt. The dress is really pretty and comfortable.



Ding ding ding!!! We have a winner!!!


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Well it has been a long week so far. We are stuck in the office with the animals while the french doors are being replaced. Gave me time however to take a few pics of some of my recent purchases. There is a lot more coming but at least I am getting a start. BTW my Rue order arrived yesterday and I loved everything. 3 dresses all worked really well. Nove Gem Rain Silk, Jafar Cube Dress, Agaton Aniseed Dress. Got 2 skirts Martini Green and the Dinne Black. Also got the cutest Hannah leather Belt in Emerald.
> So the first dress is the New Julian Little Leaves Medium Mint, Second is Nove Hour Glass White and the third is FB Wrap of the month New Jeanne Midnight Wings. I need to take a better pic of this one. I didn't realize that the sun was making weird shadows.





megt10 said:


> Ladies I posted this request for help in deciding which coat to keep. Would love to hear your choice. I prefer one and Gabe prefers the other. Naturally the one that I like best is the more expensive one but still a great deal. I got one from Gilt and the other from Nordstrom on sale.



great dresses meg! what a haul! i voted in the CL thread, but vote again for the first coat! 



foxycleopatra said:


> If anyone sees this JUSTIN orange leopard dress in a size US 2 (or 4, at the largest), please please let me know.  This is another one of my HG's but alas this one is a 6.  Any size 6 ladies here?.....this one is GORGEOUS.....and IIRC, it's actually worn by DvF herself in one of her interview videos on youtube.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300625314846



that's a really great print!



Dukeprincess said:


> Back with some new items!  Excuse my dirty mirror
> 
> Nyssa top (wore this to work today)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sharby (not sure I like the long drop waist) :wondering



the nyssa is perfection on you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love the Jafar on you, *meg!*  I have to admit, when I see "Jafar" I think of Aladdin. :giggles:


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I love the Jafar on you, *meg!*  I have to admit, when I see "Jafar" I think of Aladdin. :giggles:



Lol I love Aladdin!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Absolutely stunning!
> 
> BTW, which coat are you going to keep?  And which one was your fav and which one was your DH's fav?


 


Greentea said:


> Ding ding ding!!! We have a winner!!!


 


phiphi said:


> great dresses meg! what a haul! i voted in the CL thread, but vote again for the first coat!
> 
> 
> 
> that's a really great print!
> 
> 
> 
> the nyssa is perfection on you.


 


Dukeprincess said:


> I love the Jafar on you, *meg!*  I have to admit, when I see "Jafar" I think of Aladdin. :giggles:


 Thank you ladies! Sammi I am going to keep my favorite coat which was #1 the peoples choice as well as mine. Gabe liked the one with the faux fur collar. The 1st one is a Dolce & Gabbana and it fits me perfectly and I got a great deal on it. I am undecided if I am going to keep the 2nd one to make my honey happy . Both the coats are blue but the second one looks black and the D&G looks blue. The second coat is Rebecca Taylor and is really cozy and at 1/2 price not expensive. So we shall see.


----------



## sammix3

I bought a couple of things on sale at Saks.com! Yay! Hopefully they fit well!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thank you ladies! Sammi I am going to keep my favorite coat which was #1 the peoples choice as well as mine. Gabe liked the one with the faux fur collar. The 1st one is a Dolce & Gabbana and it fits me perfectly and I got a great deal on it. I am undecided if I am going to keep the 2nd one to make my honey happy . Both the coats are blue but the second one looks black and the D&G looks blue. The second coat is Rebecca Taylor and is really cozy and at 1/2 price not expensive. So we shall see.



Glad all of is ladies chose your first choice


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> I bought a couple of things on sale at Saks.com! Yay! Hopefully they fit well!



  Can't wait to see!


----------



## foxycleopatra

*size 0 - JUSTIN in large CHAIN LINK print *
(IIRC, the dress that Michelle ***** wore for one of the White House holiday family portraits)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320797011581


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Glad all of is ladies chose your first choice


 Thanks Sammi! I loved the first one and I am so glad that everyone took the time to choose. It helped convince DH that yes I was choosing the right one, lol. The guys except one that were working here all chose the 2nd one. One of the guys said the 2nd coat looked like the kinda coat a girl who liked to have fun would wear and the 1st one looked like the kind of coat a stuck up girl would wear. The one guy who liked my choice said the 1st one fit better and looked a lot classier.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I bought a couple of things on sale at Saks.com! Yay! Hopefully they fit well!


 Can't wait to see what you got.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Sad to see that even the "Snow Tree" Jeanne has been FAKED 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/390364825412 

YUCK!


----------



## inspiredgem

sammix3 said:


> Which print are you thinking on getting?


Maybe the Petal Dance although the Brambles will probably be better for Spring.


megt10 said:


> Well it has been a long week so far. We are stuck in the office with the animals while the french doors are being replaced. Gave me time however to take a few pics of some of my recent purchases. There is a lot more coming but at least I am getting a start. BTW my Rue order arrived yesterday and I loved everything. 3 dresses all worked really well. Nove Gem Rain Silk, Jafar Cube Dress, Agaton Aniseed Dress. Got 2 skirts Martini Green and the Dinne Black. Also got the cutest Hannah leather Belt in Emerald.
> So the first dress is the New Julian Little Leaves Medium Mint, Second is Nove Hour Glass White and the third is FB Wrap of the month New Jeanne Midnight Wings. I need to take a better pic of this one. I didn't realize that the sun was making weird shadows.


I love them all!  The Midnight Wings print is gorgeous!



megt10 said:


> Ladies I posted this request for help in deciding which coat to keep. Would love to hear your choice. I prefer one and Gabe prefers the other. Naturally the one that I like best is the more expensive one but still a great deal. I got one from Gilt and the other from Nordstrom on sale.


I love them both but if I had to choose only one it would be the first one. 



megt10 said:


> Here is the Jafar dress from Rue. I don't like the belt that came with it. I am going to have to wear a more structured belt. The dress is really pretty and comfortable.


So pretty!  I love the jacket and boots with it!



sammix3 said:


> I bought a couple of things on sale at Saks.com! Yay! Hopefully they fit well!


I can't wait to see what you're getting!


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> Maybe the Petal Dance although the Brambles will probably be better for Spring.
> 
> I love them all!  The Midnight Wings print is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> I love them both but if I had to choose only one it would be the first one.
> 
> 
> So pretty!  I love the jacket and boots with it!
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what you're getting!


 Thanks Inspiredgem, I still have a few dresses to post too .


----------



## megt10

I wore for the first time to shul last night the New Julian Diamond Haze Large. I also wore my new coat


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> I wore for the first time to shul last night the New Julian Diamond Haze Large. I also wore my new coat



Meg, you look fabulous!!! You look perfect in every outfit. I love all of your new DVF and CL's. I have been missing from TPF, because I have been traveling for work the past 3 weeks!!!


----------



## Mittens34

I have missed TPF. I have been traveling for the past 3 weeks, so I have not been able to log into TPF. I can't believe all of the new DVF dresses. Everyone looks wonderful. My husband is so mad at me, because I bought 6 more new DVF dresses. So now I have 128 DVF dresses and I still have not organized my closets!!! I also feel like a blimp, because I know I have gained weight. 

Here is one of my new DVF dresses. I don't think I will be keeping the Jeanne Traffic Rose, because it's too short on me and too tight in my chest!!! I'm also wearing my brand new CL Clichys that I love.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I wore for the first time to shul last night the New Julian Diamond Haze Large. I also wore my new coat



Twins! I think you have one of the items I ordered from Saks!



Mittens34 said:


> I have missed TPF. I have been traveling for the past 3 weeks, so I have not been able to log into TPF. I can't believe all of the new DVF dresses. Everyone looks wonderful. My husband is so mad at me, because I bought 6 more new DVF dresses. So now I have 128 DVF dresses and I still have not organized my closets!!! I also feel like a blimp, because I know I have gained weight.
> 
> Here is one of my new DVF dresses. I don't think I will be keeping the Jeanne Traffic Rose, because it's too short on me and too tight in my chest!!! I'm also wearing my brand new CL Clichys that I love.



Loving the clichys! Yes I agree that it is a bit too sexified lol. Maybe go up a size?


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> I wore for the first time to shul last night the New Julian Diamond Haze Large. I also wore my new coat


Beautiful!  I love the pink camisole peeking out. 


Mittens34 said:


> I have missed TPF. I have been traveling for the past 3 weeks, so I have not been able to log into TPF. I can't believe all of the new DVF dresses. Everyone looks wonderful. My husband is so mad at me, because I bought 6 more new DVF dresses. So now I have 128 DVF dresses and I still have not organized my closets!!! I also feel like a blimp, because I know I have gained weight.
> 
> Here is one of my new DVF dresses. I don't think I will be keeping the Jeanne Traffic Rose, because it's too short on me and too tight in my chest!!! I'm also wearing my brand new CL Clichys that I love.


128 DVF dresses 
I really like the Traffic Rose print.  Sorry it isn't working out for you.


sammix3 said:


> Twins! I think you have one of the items I ordered from Saks!
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the clichys! Yes I agree that it is* a bit too sexified* lol. Maybe go up a size?


This phrase made me laugh!


----------



## megt10

Mittens34 said:


> Meg, you look fabulous!!! You look perfect in every outfit. I love all of your new DVF and CL's. I have been missing from TPF, because I have been traveling for work the past 3 weeks!!!


 


sammix3 said:


> Twins! I think you have one of the items I ordered from Saks!
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the clichys! Yes I agree that it is a bit too sexified lol. Maybe go up a size?


 


inspiredgem said:


> Beautiful!  I love the pink camisole peeking out.
> 
> 128 DVF dresses
> I really like the Traffic Rose print.  Sorry it isn't working out for you.
> 
> This phrase made me laugh!


 Thanks so much ladies! Mittens I love the print on you. I have this dress as well. You don't look like you have gained any weight either. You look fantastic. For more chest coverage you could size up or just wear a cami.


----------



## Mittens34

sammix3 said:


> Twins! I think you have one of the items I ordered from Saks!
> 
> 
> 
> Loving the clichys! Yes I agree that it is a bit too sexified lol. Maybe go up a size?



Sammi you are so funny!!!  I totally agree with the dress looking too sexified. My husband even asked me in a rude tone if I was planning on leaving the house looking like that. I told him of course I'm not!!! I just got home yesterday from traveling for 3 weeks and finally had a chance to try on my new DVF dresses and CL shoes. I love this dress, but I will need to buy one or two sizes up. I also got two new Julians, the Red Linda wrap(which I love), the red and white Jeanne(which Butterlfly has and she looks fantastic in) and another new Julian. When I have time I will take some pics and post on here.


----------



## Mittens34

inspiredgem said:


> Beautiful!  I love the pink camisole peeking out.
> 
> 128 DVF dresses
> I really like the Traffic Rose print.  Sorry it isn't working out for you.
> 
> This phrase made me laugh!



Thank you Inspiredgem, your so sweet!!!


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much ladies! Mittens I love the print on you. I have this dress as well. You don't look like you have gained any weight either. You look fantastic. For more chest coverage you could size up or just wear a cami.



Thank you Meg. It's not fair. All of the DVF wraps fit you perfectly. I wish DVF would stop changing the wrap dresses each year. It seems like the Julians and Jeannes are shorter and much tighter in the chest and arms. I think I will have to look for this dress in one to two sizes up. It's so maddening that it's so tight on me!!! Your so sweet to say that it doesn't look like I have gained any weight, but I have. It goes to my waist and chest. I hate it!!!


----------



## megt10

Mittens34 said:


> Thank you Meg. It's not fair. All of the DVF wraps fit you perfectly. I wish DVF would stop changing the wrap dresses each year. It seems like the Julians and Jeannes are shorter and much tighter in the chest and arms. I think I will have to look for this dress in one to two sizes up. It's so maddening that it's so tight on me!!! Your so sweet to say that it doesn't look like I have gained any weight, but I have. It goes to my waist and chest. I hate it!!!


 Lol, I wouldn't mind any weight that I put on going to my chest. I was wearing my super padded "false advertising" bra with the dress I wore Friday night. It made it look a little tight looking at the pictures. I think that if you have a great chest you really shouldn't mind sizing up one . Next time I wear one of my wraps I will wear a regular bra . Actually I have a hard time with wraps too. My problem is that I am really short waisted like 1/4" and not curvy at all. When I don't get the tie just right it kinda cuts me in half and I think makes me look kinda dumpy. I can spend a lot of time playing with the tie at the waist and sometimes I just say whatever and wear it however I have it tied. If you look at the pic from Friday the tie area wasn't flat it kinda rolled and wasn't flattering but I was over it at that point.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Mittens34 said:


> Sammi you are so funny!!!  I totally agree with the dress looking too sexified. My husband even asked me in a rude tone if I was planning on leaving the house looking like that. I told him of course I'm not!!! I just got home yesterday from traveling for 3 weeks and finally had a chance to try on my new DVF dresses and CL shoes. I love this dress, but I will need to buy one or two sizes up. I also got two new Julians, the Red Linda wrap(which I love), the red and white Jeanne(*which Butterlfly has and she looks fantastic in*) and another new Julian. When I have time I will take some pics and post on here.


----------



## sammix3

Mittens34 said:


> Sammi you are so funny!!!  I totally agree with the dress looking too sexified. My husband even asked me in a rude tone if I was planning on leaving the house looking like that. I told him of course I'm not!!! I just got home yesterday from traveling for 3 weeks and finally had a chance to try on my new DVF dresses and CL shoes. I love this dress, but I will need to buy one or two sizes up. I also got two new Julians, the Red Linda wrap(which I love), the red and white Jeanne(which Butterlfly has and she looks fantastic in) and another new Julian. When I have time I will take some pics and post on here.



Lol! I would've said yes darling, what's wrong with what I'm wearing? 

Can't wait to see your other new pieces!


----------



## sammix3

Mittens34 said:


> Thank you Meg. It's not fair. All of the DVF wraps fit you perfectly. I wish DVF would stop changing the wrap dresses each year. It seems like the Julians and Jeannes are shorter and much tighter in the chest and arms. I think I will have to look for this dress in one to two sizes up. It's so maddening that it's so tight on me!!! Your so sweet to say that it doesn't look like I have gained any weight, but I have. It goes to my waist and chest. I hate it!!!



Hey I welcome any weight gain on my chest lol. Mine goes towards my arms and stomach


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> I wore for the first time to shul last night the New Julian Diamond Haze Large. I also wore my new coat



hurray! i'm glad you picked coat #1!




Mittens34 said:


> I have missed TPF. I have been traveling for the past 3 weeks, so I have not been able to log into TPF. I can't believe all of the new DVF dresses. Everyone looks wonderful. My husband is so mad at me, because I bought 6 more new DVF dresses. So now I have 128 DVF dresses and I still have not organized my closets!!! I also feel like a blimp, because I know I have gained weight.
> 
> Here is one of my new DVF dresses. I don't think I will be keeping the Jeanne Traffic Rose, because it's too short on me and too tight in my chest!!! I'm also wearing my brand new CL Clichys that I love.





Mittens34 said:


> Sammi you are so funny!!!  I totally agree with the dress looking too sexified. My husband even asked me in a rude tone if I was planning on leaving the house looking like that. I told him of course I'm not!!! I just got home yesterday from traveling for 3 weeks and finally had a chance to try on my new DVF dresses and CL shoes. I love this dress, but I will need to buy one or two sizes up. I also got two new Julians, the Red Linda wrap(which I love), the red and white Jeanne(which Butterlfly has and she looks fantastic in) and another new Julian. When I have time I will take some pics and post on here.



i love the print on you (but giggled at sammi's sexified word) and  hmfff to DH - lol!! you have a fantastic figure. i can't wait to see what your new purchases are!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Who here was looking for the JEANNE in Square Diamond Print ON SALE?......it's newly marked down to $206.99 at SAKS......

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...74492821465&bmUID=jeVdJdt&site_refer=EML1147A


----------



## shoes4me2

Does anyone know if this Julian fits true to size? 

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/DIANE-VON-FURSTENBERG-DVF-Julian-WRAP-DRESS-6/42648058

TIA


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^^TTS to a bit small IMHO


----------



## cheburashka

Mittens34 said:


> I have missed TPF. I have been traveling for the past 3 weeks, so I have not been able to log into TPF. I can't believe all of the new DVF dresses. Everyone looks wonderful. My husband is so mad at me, because I bought 6 more new DVF dresses. So now I have 128 DVF dresses and I still have not organized my closets!!! I also feel like a blimp, because I know I have gained weight.
> 
> Here is one of my new DVF dresses. I don't think I will be keeping the Jeanne Traffic Rose, because it's too short on me and too tight in my chest!!! I'm also wearing my brand new CL Clichys that I love.



OMG ! You look soooooooooooooo hot !


----------



## Butterfly_77

IMHO it runs quite small and most important, very short. I have a 8 in the Julian Splatter from the same season that fits beautiful size- and lengthwise and the sz 10 in this print is far to short on me 

also, but this is very personal, i don't like the burnt orange color. I though it was a nice red/white print but the color is off....But as I said, this is really my personal opinion...

HTH





shoes4me2 said:


> Does anyone know if this Julian fits true to size?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/DIANE-VON-FURSTENBERG-DVF-Julian-WRAP-DRESS-6/42648058
> 
> TIA


----------



## Mittens34

phiphi said:


> hurray! i'm glad you picked coat #1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love the print on you (but giggled at sammi's sexified word) and  hmfff to DH - lol!! you have a fantastic figure. i can't wait to see what your new purchases are!



Thank you Phiphi. You are so sweet to say that.


----------



## Mittens34

cheburashka said:


> OMG ! You look soooooooooooooo hot !



Thank you Cheburashka. You are so kind to say that.


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> Lol, I wouldn't mind any weight that I put on going to my chest. I was wearing my super padded "false advertising" bra with the dress I wore Friday night. It made it look a little tight looking at the pictures. I think that if you have a great chest you really shouldn't mind sizing up one . Next time I wear one of my wraps I will wear a regular bra . Actually I have a hard time with wraps too. My problem is that I am really short waisted like 1/4" and not curvy at all. When I don't get the tie just right it kinda cuts me in half and I think makes me look kinda dumpy. I can spend a lot of time playing with the tie at the waist and sometimes I just say whatever and wear it however I have it tied. If you look at the pic from Friday the tie area wasn't flat it kinda rolled and wasn't flattering but I was over it at that point.



Meg, you are so funny.  I think you look perfect in your wrap dresses. I love that picture of you from Friday. I think the dress looks very flattering on you.


----------



## Mittens34

shoes4me2 said:


> Does anyone know if this Julian fits true to size?
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/DIANE-VON-FURSTENBERG-DVF-Julian-WRAP-DRESS-6/42648058
> 
> TIA



This is one of my favorite prints from this season. It was TTS on me. As everyone knows DVF sizing varies on every print and season.

Here's a pic of me in this dress.


----------



## Mittens34

Mittens34 said:


> This is one of my favorite prints from this season. It was TTS on me. As everyone knows DVF sizing varies on every print and season.
> 
> Here's a pic of me in this dress.



OMG. I did not realize my pic came out so big. I'm sorry about that. BTW the only thing I don't like is that this print makes my chest look even bigger. This print is great if you want your chest to look bigger. Meg, have you tried this one?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, you look great *mittens!*


----------



## ashleyjena

Does anyone happen to know the dates of the sample sale in NYC? Or what the dates were last year? I need to get mega-bus tickets and the tickets go up in price every day!


----------



## Dukeprincess

ashleyjena said:


> Does anyone happen to know the dates of the sample sale in NYC? Or what the dates were last year? I need to get mega-bus tickets and the tickets go up in price every day!



Last year it was December 7-10, so maybe around that same time this year?


----------



## mashanyc

ashleyjena said:


> Does anyone happen to know the dates of the sample sale in NYC? Or what the dates were last year? I need to get mega-bus tickets and the tickets go up in price every day!


Dec 5-9.


----------



## Butterfly_77

what do you think of this one??

http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...rt=3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> what do you think of this one??
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...rt=3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion



That print is vintage, right?  I swear I remember seeing it a few years ago.

Someone stop me from buying this.  PLEASE.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v.../3188085?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=0


----------



## megt10

Mittens34 said:


> Meg, you are so funny.  I think you look perfect in your wrap dresses. I love that picture of you from Friday. I think the dress looks very flattering on you.


 Thanks Mittens, you are always so kind. I guess we are always our own worst critics. I think you look fabulous in your traffic rose. To me it didn't look too tight, just really sexy on you. 


Mittens34 said:


> This is one of my favorite prints from this season. It was TTS on me. As everyone knows DVF sizing varies on every print and season.
> 
> Here's a pic of me in this dress.


 


Mittens34 said:


> OMG. I did not realize my pic came out so big. I'm sorry about that. BTW the only thing I don't like is that this print makes my chest look even bigger. This print is great if you want your chest to look bigger. Meg, have you tried this one?


 OMG you look totally HOT Mittens. I have a similar print but in a sheath dress. I will be hunting this one down though. I love that print and orange is my favorite color. If it makes my chest look bigger BONUS!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> That print is vintage, right?  I swear I remember seeing it a few years ago.
> 
> Someone stop me from buying this.  PLEASE.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v.../3188085?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=0


 
 I don't think you will like the material on this and it might be a tad short. Plus, remember Black Friday is this week!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Butterfly_77 said:


> what do you think of this one??
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...rt=3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion



PURE LOVE LOVE LOVE.  OMG I haven't checked DvF.com for a while and there you got me.  That is one of my favorite DvF prints of all time.  Now if only I could find the Louboutin red lip VP's (that were designed for the DvF runway shows a few years ago) in my size on ebay someday.

ETA:  that's indeed a vintage print, DvF made the Gildred style using that print......I heard the Gildred fits weird on the body so thank God DvF re-released that print in the eternally classic Jeanne style.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Here's the Gildred in MIDNIGHT KISS.......


----------



## megt10

foxycleopatra said:


> Here's the Gildred in MIDNIGHT KISS.......
> 
> g-lvl3.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/14/_5272234.jpg


I totally love this!


----------



## cheburashka

My Emsley dress came and it is beautiful and fits perfectly, but missing a belt. Saks said they will look for it, but otherwise refuse to do anything else and say I can return it. I really don't want to, especially since its still full price everywhere else but am so frustrated and not sure what to do.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> I don't think you will like the material on this and it might be a tad short. Plus, remember Black Friday is this week!



  Good call!  CC is returned safely to its slot in the wallet.


----------



## **saraah**

megt10 said:


> Well it has been a long week so far. We are stuck in the office with the animals while the french doors are being replaced. Gave me time however to take a few pics of some of my recent purchases. There is a lot more coming but at least I am getting a start. BTW my Rue order arrived yesterday and I loved everything. 3 dresses all worked really well. Nove Gem Rain Silk, Jafar Cube Dress, Agaton Aniseed Dress. Got 2 skirts Martini Green and the Dinne Black. Also got the cutest Hannah leather Belt in Emerald.
> So the first dress is the New Julian Little Leaves Medium Mint, Second is Nove Hour Glass White and the third is FB Wrap of the month New Jeanne Midnight Wings. I need to take a better pic of this one. I didn't realize that the sun was making weird shadows.



meg, i just wanted to comment that you look fabulous in those dresses!
i tried the middle one (nove in hourglass?) and i wish i looked like you!
(i looked horrible, and my wallet was safe. )


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Good call!  CC is returned safely to its slot in the wallet.


 Glad that I could be helpful . Gearing up for BLACK FRIDAY . Who knows in a few days the price may drop even more on the dress.


**saraah** said:


> meg, i just wanted to comment that you look fabulous in those dresses!
> i tried the middle one (nove in hourglass?) and i wish i looked like you!
> (i looked horrible, and my wallet was safe. )


 Thanks so much Saraah. I appreciate your very kind words.


----------



## ashleyjena

mashanyc said:


> Dec 5-9.



thanks so much! fingers crossed my mother decides to go with me!


----------



## **saraah**

cheburashka said:


> My Emsley dress came and it is beautiful and fits perfectly, but missing a belt. Saks said they will look for it, but otherwise refuse to do anything else and say I can return it. I really don't want to, especially since its still full price everywhere else but am so frustrated and not sure what to do.



i have emsley dress and i love it.
i'd keep it with or without a belt (esp. if you bought it at great price), but that's just me.  also, show us your modeling pix.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Someone please get this......SIZE 8......how I wish this were my size......

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...ilk-Long-Sleeve-Wrap-Dress-Sz-8-/310360668510

JULIE in Spanish Steps (you can see this dress in the DvF wrap dresses dance video)


----------



## windy55

Dukeprincess said:


> That print is vintage, right? I swear I remember seeing it a few years ago.
> 
> Someone stop me from buying this. PLEASE.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v.../3188085?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=0


 
Love the New Jeanne print and The New Tunis is a great dress - have it in black and love it!


----------



## LABAG

cheburashka said:


> My Emsley dress came and it is beautiful and fits perfectly, but missing a belt. Saks said they will look for it, but otherwise refuse to do anything else and say I can return it. I really don't want to, especially since its still full price everywhere else but am so frustrated and not sure what to do.


 I bought a Bairley Louche purple dress this summer form Neiman Marcus and it was missing the wrap belt also. They gave me 25.00 off, it already was on sale-i ended  paiding 78.00! I use a black belt and it works great.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Someone buy this please.  Madeline, $169

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...3188081?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=66


----------



## shoes4me2

Mittens34 said:


> This is one of my favorite prints from this season. It was TTS on me. As everyone knows DVF sizing varies on every print and season.
> 
> Here's a pic of me in this dress.



Thank you for posting a picture of this dress. It looks amazing on you.


----------



## shoes4me2

foxycleopatra said:


> Someone please get this......SIZE 8......how I wish this were my size......
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...ilk-Long-Sleeve-Wrap-Dress-Sz-8-/310360668510
> 
> JULIE in Spanish Steps (you can see this dress in the DvF wrap dresses dance video)
> 
> shoplindasstuff.net/u/u4/g7/l231119/1611-7935.jpg



I like this print, but I don't like the Julie style. It flares out and it's very wide on the bottom. I like the Jeanne or Julian better, because they are just straight on the bottom.


----------



## canadianstudies

foxycleopatra said:


> Here's the Gildred in MIDNIGHT KISS.......
> 
> g-lvl3.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/14/_5272234.jpg


 
This print is so cute! I'm not crazy about the ties at the top of the chest, though.


----------



## Justlooking4

Our favorite lying cheat has been up to lying and deceiving her buyers again. SFNATIVE333, she now had 6 private buying ids.

She just sold this dress and made $134.00 off an innocent buyer. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290635631856?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Here's the used dress she bought for only $71.00
ttp://www.ebay.com:80/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270815413528&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123

She bought this used DVF http://www.ebay.com/itm/150692154933#ht_500wt_1413

and now is reselling for triple the price http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=020&category=63861&cmd=ViewItem

just watch she will relist and say it's brand new and list for triple the price


She also does a lot of buying on the UK site and won this beautiful one for a low ball price http://www.ebay.com/itm/110774148440#ht_500wt_1413
She just bought this DVF under her newer 6th private buying id and will be reselling for triple the price:http://www.ebay.com/itm/180760914363#ht_500wt_1413

I love how she has to lie in each auction and state her DVF dresses are very rare, completely sold out....

Here's her 6th private buying id: jandbmom67

Someone needs to report this to ebay. You are not supposed to have so many private ids

Here are some of her other private buying id: Tabbiescloset, rockthehse,  jandbmom67, rockthehse

She just bought this DVF for cheap: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380384631325

This DVF top for $30.00 http://www.ebay.com/itm/180757374462

Another really cheap DVF form the UK ebay site for only $30.00  http://www.ebay.com/itm/250926567230


----------



## Justlooking4

Justlooking4 said:


> Our favorite lying cheat has been up to lying and deceiving her buyers again. SFNATIVE333, she now had 6 private buying ids.
> 
> She just sold this dress and made $134.00 off an innocent buyer.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290635631856?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Here's the used dress she bought for only $71.00 http://www.ebay.com:80/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270815413528&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123
> ttp://www.ebay.com:80/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270815413528&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123
> 
> She bought this used DVF http://www.ebay.com/itm/150692154933#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> and now is reselling for triple the price http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=020&category=63861&cmd=ViewItem
> 
> just watch she will relist and say it's brand new and list for triple the price
> 
> 
> She also does a lot of buying on the UK site and won this beautiful one for a low ball price http://www.ebay.com/itm/110774148440#ht_500wt_1413
> She just bought this DVF under her newer 6th private buying id and will be reselling for triple the price:http://www.ebay.com/itm/180760914363#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> I love how she has to lie in each auction and state her DVF dresses are very rare, completely sold out....
> 
> Here's her 6th private buying id: jandbmom67
> 
> Someone needs to report this to ebay. You are not supposed to have so many private ids
> 
> Here are some of her other private buying id: Tabbiescloset, rockthehse,  jandbmom67, rockthehse
> 
> She just bought this DVF for cheap: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380384631325
> 
> This DVF top for $30.00 http://www.ebay.com/itm/180757374462
> 
> Another really cheap DVF form the UK ebay site for only $30.00  http://www.ebay.com/itm/250926567230



And another used DVF for only $73.00 http://www.ebay.com:80/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230673439459&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123


----------



## Justlooking4

foxycleopatra said:


> *size 0 - JUSTIN in large CHAIN LINK print *
> (IIRC, the dress that Michelle ***** wore for one of the White House holiday family portraits)
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/320797011581



I thought this dress was a good deal and then when I looked at the pictures in the auction and the sellers feedback, I changed my mine. First of all this seller is lying!!! THis is a used DVF dress. Look at the pics. The size tag has been cut out and the tags she has thrown on the dress are the wrong tags. She is using tags from this season's DVF collection. This dress is a vintage DVF and the tags are different


----------



## Justlooking4

The other DVF lying reseller has another new private buying id too. Her new id is: strollnroller 

She also changed all of her auctions to private, so people cannot contact her innocent buyers.

She just bought this used DVF top and has already relisted it as brand new and is selling for $125. 00http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...858876&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=4397525018207432761

Here is the used one she bought for only $28.00 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260893858876


----------



## Justlooking4

I can't believe this. SFNATIVE333 is bidding on so many dVf dresses an tops and this is under just one of her 6 private buying ids.

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI....Name=PageBidderProfileViewBids_Buyer_ViewLink


----------



## megt10

Justlooking4 said:


> I can't believe this. SFNATIVE333 is bidding on so many dVf dresses an tops and this is under just one of her 6 private buying ids.
> 
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI....Name=PageBidderProfileViewBids_Buyer_ViewLink


 Thanks for all the info JL. Looking at all of this just makes me not want to buy on ebay at all, kwim.


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> Thanks for all the info JL. Looking at all of this just makes me not want to buy on ebay at all, kwim.



Your welcome Meg. I feel the same way. I cannot believe how many DVF sellers lie in their auctions. SFNATIVE333 and the other ble09040 are the worst though. I wish they would get caught and removed from ebay. I really don't think they would be happy if a seller lied to them and ripped them off by $200 or more. I do believe in Karma. So one day they will get caught in their tangle of lies and deception.  I just don't want any wonderful TPFers to be ripped off by these sellers either.


----------



## megt10

Justlooking4 said:


> Your welcome Meg. I feel the same way. I cannot believe how many DVF sellers lie in their auctions. SFNATIVE333 and the other ble09040 are the worst though. I wish they would get caught and removed from ebay. I really don't think they would be happy if a seller lied to them and ripped them off by $200 or more. I do believe in Karma. So one day they will get caught in their tangle of lies and deception.  I just don't want any wonderful TPFers to be ripped off by these sellers either.


 I believe in Karma too and I hope they get theirs sooner rather than later. It just makes me so mad when someone lies in a listing. I have no problem with anyone making money by reselling afterall something is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it but saying something is new when it isn't really pisses me off.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Thanks for all the info JL. Looking at all of this just makes me not want to buy on ebay at all, kwim.


 
i agree meg. it also makes it way harder to sell DVF too - i've got some tops/dresses that i listed that now don't fit me anymore (they're like 2 sizes too big for me now, so i'll never wear them again), and i feel that these types of sellers and resellers will just make things worse.

but by that token, i think if you are listing on ebay, it may be a good idea to block them as potential buyers too, to be on the safe side ladies.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> i agree meg. it also makes it way harder to sell DVF too - i've got some tops/dresses that i listed that now don't fit me anymore (they're like 2 sizes too big for me now, so i'll never wear them again), and i feel that these types of sellers and resellers will just make things worse.
> 
> but by that token, i think if you are listing on ebay, it may be a good idea to block them as potential buyers too, to be on the safe side ladies.


 That is an awesome idea. I don't and never have sold anything on ebay but if I did that would be what I would do. I donated all of my clothing that was too big when I lost 45 lbs last year. I didn't want to keep anything thing that might feel like a fallback outfit, lol. My landscaper lives in a poor area and he takes all donations and distributes them.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Thanks for all the info JL. Looking at all of this just makes me not want to buy on ebay at all, kwim.


 


megt10 said:


> That is an awesome idea. I don't and never have sold anything on ebay but if I did that would be what I would do. I donated all of my clothing that was too big when I lost 45 lbs last year. I didn't want to keep anything thing that might feel like a fallback outfit, lol. My landscaper lives in a poor area and he takes all donations and distributes them.


 
that's a fantastic idea, meg. 

i donated all of my old suits and shoes to a worthy charity called "Dress for Success" which supplies a suit for a disadvantaged woman who is about to go back to the workforce. there are affiliates all over the world. my office participated in rounding up the suits for them in our city. 

http://www.dressforsuccess.org/supportdfs.aspx

sorry to go OT!! are you guys all revved up for black friday? i'm so jealous - we don't have these kinds of sales in canada!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ok, the lying DVF sellers made me 

There has to be some rules against having that many seller/buyer IDs.

On a lighter note, I stopped by the DVF store in Paris yesterday and WOW!!!  So many pieces I want.


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok, the lying DVF sellers made me
> 
> There has to be some rules against having that many seller/buyer IDs.
> 
> On a lighter note, I stopped by the DVF store in Paris yesterday and WOW!!! So many pieces I want.


 

i LOVE paris!! i hope you're having fun there DC!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> that's a fantastic idea, meg.
> 
> i donated all of my old suits and shoes to a worthy charity called "Dress for Success" which supplies a suit for a disadvantaged woman who is about to go back to the workforce. there are affiliates all over the world. my office participated in rounding up the suits for them in our city.
> 
> http://www.dressforsuccess.org/supportdfs.aspx
> 
> sorry to go OT!! are you guys all revved up for black friday? i'm so jealous - we don't have these kinds of sales in canada!


 I have donated to Dress for Success as well. I am no longer in the corporate world so the things that I now donate are not what they are looking for. They have really specific items that they look for and those things I no longer have. It is a great organization. I love that my landscaper is able to give directly to people in need. He is such an awesome guy. I mentioned that we are in the middle of replacing all our french doors. He took the old ones and is going to install them in a home of a family in need, he gave our old furniture to another family. 

Black Friday, uh yeah gearing up . It is a tradition here. Same with the day after Christmas. I don't get into the 4 am thing but will be at SCP with a friend at 8 am. I am really excited that my contractor will be here finishing up some things that he wasn't able to get done prior to Thanksgiving. That means he will walk the dogs and I don't have to rush.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok, the lying DVF sellers made me
> 
> There has to be some rules against having that many seller/buyer IDs.
> 
> On a lighter note,* I stopped by the DVF store in Paris yesterday* and WOW!!!  So many pieces I want.



JEALOUS.


----------



## DC-Cutie

phiphi said:


> i LOVE paris!! i hope you're having fun there DC!!



I'm having a fabulous time!!!  Practicing my French has been loads of laughs 



Dukeprincess said:


> JEALOUS.


----------



## Tamarind

I have a few wrap dresses from several years ago, but you guys are making me want more!

I decided to try a different style this time:  Just ordered the Jafartha minidress in Mars (orange) this morning on shopbop.com.   Pretty decent sale with the $50 off on top of the 30% off already.  Many styles/colors now on the site -- take a look.


----------



## Tmft

Justlooking4 said:


> Our favorite lying cheat has been up to lying and deceiving her buyers again. SFNATIVE333, she now had 6 private buying ids.
> 
> 
> 
> She just bought this DVF for cheap: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380384631325
> [/url]



The joke might be on her for the "Spotted Frog Samara" from Linda's Stuff--I bought it from Linda's stuff about a month ago and returned it back to Linda.  I thought it was a fake--the label isn't right, the fabric felt stiff, and the fit was very small.


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> I believe in Karma too and I hope they get theirs sooner rather than later. It just makes me so mad when someone lies in a listing. I have no problem with anyone making money by reselling afterall something is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it but saying something is new when it isn't really pisses me off.



Meg, I feel exactly the same way!!! She is such a liar!!!


----------



## Justlooking4

phiphi said:


> i agree meg. it also makes it way harder to sell DVF too - i've got some tops/dresses that i listed that now don't fit me anymore (they're like 2 sizes too big for me now, so i'll never wear them again), and i feel that these types of sellers and resellers will just make things worse.
> 
> but by that token, i think if you are listing on ebay, it may be a good idea to block them as potential buyers too, to be on the safe side ladies.



Phiphi, that is so true. It does make it so much harder for honest sellers like you and others that are trying to sell their own DVF items. That is a wonderful idea about blocking these resellers. I will do that in all of my auctions.


----------



## Justlooking4

OMG look at this lie from SFNATIVE333!!! She just listed this used DVF dress that she bought on ebay. She is the biggest liar. She is stating she paid $500 for this dress at full retail price. " PURCHASED @ FULL RETAIL OF 500.00 plus, I INTENDED TO HAVE THIS ALTERED TO MY SIZE, AS I FELL IN LOVE WITH THIS AWESOME DVF.  Decided against the latter as not to jeopardize the fabric nor ruin such a gorgeous piece. Should you be fortunate to be this size, you won't be disappointed"  That is her quote in the listing. WRONG!!!!! She only paid $45 for this used DVF dress. 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...&otn=2&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=4404686101005650018
ANd here's the same dress she bought used:


----------



## sammix3

This is horrible!! Karma will definitely get her!


----------



## Justlooking4

DC-Cutie said:


> Ok, the lying DVF sellers made me
> 
> There has to be some rules against having that many seller/buyer IDs.
> 
> On a lighter note, I stopped by the DVF store in Paris yesterday and WOW!!!  So many pieces I want.



DC I know ebay has some rules against having that many ids, but I guess no one is reporting these resellers. You are so lucky you are in Paris. I hope you bought some new DVF dresses!!!


----------



## Justlooking4

Tmft said:


> The joke might be on her for the "Spotted Frog Samara" from Linda's Stuff--I bought it from Linda's stuff about a month ago and returned it back to Linda.  I thought it was a fake--the label isn't right, the fabric felt stiff, and the fit was very small.



I'm sorry to hear that you had a problem with the DVF dress and had to return it. I bet SFNATIVE will still try to sell that dress and just lie like she always does.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Justlooking4 said:


> DC I know ebay has some rules against having that many ids, but I guess no one is reporting these resellers. You are so lucky you are in Paris. I hope you bought some new DVF dresses!!!



No new dresses, because the prices are crazy, with currency conversion. But, I took pics and wrote down names of the dresses so I can be on the lookout for them in the US.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Justlooking4 said:


> Our favorite lying cheat has been up to lying and deceiving her buyers again. SFNATIVE333, she now had 6 private buying ids.
> 
> She just sold this dress and made $134.00 off an innocent buyer.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290635631856?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Here's the used dress she bought for only $71.00
> ttp://www.ebay.com:80/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270815413528&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123
> 
> She bought this used DVF http://www.ebay.com/itm/150692154933#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> and now is reselling for triple the price http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...=WDVW&rd=1&ih=020&category=63861&cmd=ViewItem
> 
> just watch she will relist and say it's brand new and list for triple the price
> 
> 
> *She also does a lot of buying on the UK site and won this beautiful one for a low ball price http://www.ebay.com/itm/110774148440#ht_500wt_1413
> *She just bought this DVF under her newer 6th private buying id and will be reselling for triple the price:http://www.ebay.com/itm/180760914363#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> I love how she has to lie in each auction and state her DVF dresses are very rare, completely sold out....
> 
> Here's her 6th private buying id: jandbmom67
> 
> Someone needs to report this to ebay. You are not supposed to have so many private ids
> 
> Here are some of her other private buying id: Tabbiescloset, rockthehse,  jandbmom67, rockthehse
> 
> She just bought this DVF for cheap: http://www.ebay.com/itm/380384631325
> 
> This DVF top for $30.00 http://www.ebay.com/itm/180757374462
> 
> Another really cheap DVF form the UK ebay site for only $30.00  http://www.ebay.com/itm/250926567230



Oh that pink twig Jeanne is one of my HG's.....sigh......I guess I'll just have to wait for it to turn up on eBay US one day.

Unfortunately having multiple buyer/seller accounts on eBay is not against any rules whatsoever (private ID or not) -- the only eBay rules on multiple accounts/ID's are with regard to shell bidding.....i.e. you can't use one buyer ID to bid up your own (or your friend's) auctions.  But eBay actually doesn't care at all about how many (private) buyer ID's one person has.  It's a different set of rules from PayPal, where each individual can only have at most two accounts, one personal and one business.


----------



## Justlooking4

foxycleopatra said:


> Oh that pink twig Jeanne is one of my HG's.....sigh......I guess I'll just have to wait for it to turn up on eBay US one day.
> 
> Unfortunately having multiple buyer/seller accounts on eBay is not against any rules whatsoever (private ID or not) -- the only eBay rules on multiple accounts/ID's are with regard to shell bidding.....i.e. you can't use one buyer ID to bid up your own (or your friend's) auctions.  But eBay actually doesn't care at all about how many (private) buyer ID's one person has.  It's a different set of rules from PayPal, where each individual can only have at most two accounts, one personal and one business.



I did not realize that is the famous Barbie Twiggs Jeanne dress that SFNATIVE333 bought for a steal. Foxy, SFNATIVE333 will be relisting this dress for triple the price. You can always buy it from her.

I always thought ebay did not want you to have multiple accounts. I thought they wanted honest sellers and not sellers that lie over and over in their auctions. Obviously, they are turning a blind eye to SFNATIVE.


----------



## Justlooking4

DC-Cutie said:


> No new dresses, because the prices are crazy, with currency conversion. But, I took pics and wrote down names of the dresses so I can be on the lookout for them in the US.



I forgot that the prices are so much higher in Paris. You were smart to take pictures and wrote down the names. Please post some pictures if you buy any of the dresses in the U.S.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Another FAKE DvF.....

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Diane-Von...n_s_Dresses&hash=item3f10534015#ht_500wt_1202


----------



## Slavisa

My fave DVF item is this blouse, it never fails to cheer me up!!

Sorry for the crap iPhone pic.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Slavisa said:


> My fave DVF item is this blouse, it never fails to cheer me up!!
> 
> Sorry for the crap iPhone pic.



That is gorgeous on you!


----------



## Tmft

Justlooking4 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you had a problem with the DVF dress and had to return it. I bet SFNATIVE will still try to sell that dress and just lie like she always does.



Thanks!  The seller was cool and took it back, compared to other EBay drama I've had...

Dress sold as "NWT".  The tag was from a thrift store, and ALL of the original buttons had been replaced by cheap fakes that didn't stay buttoned.  Seller eventually refunded the money.

Dress sold as "NWOT".  Didn't notice til too late that the hang tags had been cut out.  Probably not "New".

Dress sold as "NWT".  Tag was handwritten, no original DVF tag attached.  Opened a dispute with EBay, and they sided with the seller (boo).

Dress sold as "NWT".  Yes, tags were attached, but hip pockets had been cut out and sewn up!, dress had deodorant stain, and cat hair.  Seller took it back, no issues.  

I've lost faith in "NWT" and even more "NWOT"--too many dishonest sellers trying to get a premium.  If it's in really good used condition, just say so.  Don't try to pull an SFNative (who makes us San Francisco dwellers look bad) and try to claim a condition it's not!

On the other hand, I've bought many DVF dresses I love from Ebay, many more than I would have been able to buy at original retail price of $300+.  I just try to keep my buying price below $100, unless I truly think the dress is worth it.  Even so I've been burned.


----------



## Greentea

Slavisa said:


> My fave DVF item is this blouse, it never fails to cheer me up!!
> 
> Sorry for the crap iPhone pic.



So pretty!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Extra 30% off sale on DVF.com - Use DVFHOLIDAY for FS


----------



## Dukeprincess

DVFINSIDER still works for $50 off.


----------



## cheburashka

Dukeprincess said:


> Extra 30% off sale on DVF.com - Use DVFHOLIDAY for FS


 
Did it work for you ? I tried to buy a few things and it wouldn't apply.


----------



## Justlooking4

Slavisa said:


> My fave DVF item is this blouse, it never fails to cheer me up!!
> 
> Sorry for the crap iPhone pic.



You look beautiful in that blouse. I have never seen that print. I love it.


----------



## Justlooking4

foxycleopatra said:


> Another FAKE DvF.....
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Diane-Von...n_s_Dresses&hash=item3f10534015#ht_500wt_1202



I can't stand fakes. It looks like there are a lot on the UK site.


----------



## Justlooking4

Dukeprincess said:


> Extra 30% off sale on DVF.com - Use DVFHOLIDAY for FS



Duke thanks so much for the heads up.


----------



## Justlooking4

cheburashka said:


> Did it work for you ? I tried to buy a few things and it wouldn't apply.



I just tried the code too, but it's not for the most recent collection. It's for the clothing that is on sale from this past season.


----------



## Justlooking4

Tmft said:


> Thanks!  The seller was cool and took it back, compared to other EBay drama I've had...
> 
> Dress sold as "NWT".  The tag was from a thrift store, and ALL of the original buttons had been replaced by cheap fakes that didn't stay buttoned.  Seller eventually refunded the money.
> 
> Dress sold as "NWOT".  Didn't notice til too late that the hang tags had been cut out.  Probably not "New".
> 
> Dress sold as "NWT".  Tag was handwritten, no original DVF tag attached.  Opened a dispute with EBay, and they sided with the seller (boo).
> 
> Dress sold as "NWT".  Yes, tags were attached, but hip pockets had been cut out and sewn up!, dress had deodorant stain, and cat hair.  Seller took it back, no issues.
> 
> I've lost faith in "NWT" and even more "NWOT"--too many dishonest sellers trying to get a premium.  If it's in really good used condition, just say so.  Don't try to pull an SFNative (who makes us San Francisco dwellers look bad) and try to claim a condition it's not!
> On the other hand, I've bought many DVF dresses I love from Ebay, many more than I would have been able to buy at original retail price of $300+.  I just try to keep my buying price below $100, unless I truly think the dress is worth it.  Even so I've been burned.



Yes, Lindas Stuff is great. I have bought some items from her before and  she is wonderful if you want to return an item. Unlike, SFNATIVE333 that will never tolerate a return!!! If you read her auctions she states in all CAPS that NO RETURNS ARE ALLOWED. I feel she is the worst out of all the other DVF resellers, because she lies over and over and she is so sneaky she has made all of her auctions private. 

And she is not only lying and stating she paid over $500 for this dress, when in fact she only paid $45.00 for it used on ebay. She is also deceiving all bidders with the first two pictures in this auction. The dress is the short one and not the first two pictures!!!! The one she is selling is only worth $200 new and is the short one, which is not cute at all.  She knows this, since she states in her title to see all pictures!!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item45fe5cf526#ht_2851wt_1398


You are so lucky you live in beautiful S.F.


----------



## sammix3

Slavisa said:


> My fave DVF item is this blouse, it never fails to cheer me up!!
> 
> Sorry for the crap iPhone pic.



Pretty!  Love the colors.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am confused, what are you guys trying the code for?  The sale is as marked.  The codes are for Free shipping OR $50.  Can't stack codes on DVF.


----------



## phiphi

ladies, *duke* asked me to convey to you that the DVFINSIDER code has been turned off and can't be used. the free shipping code she posted earlier still works. 

happy hunting!!


----------



## megt10

Slavisa said:


> My fave DVF item is this blouse, it never fails to cheer me up!!
> 
> Sorry for the crap iPhone pic.


 Gorgeous, I love all the colors and it fits you so nicely.


----------



## cheburashka

Justlooking4 said:


> I just tried the code too, but it's not for the most recent collection. It's for the clothing that is on sale from this past season.


 

Yeah, that's whatI meant as well - for sale clothing , I tried to get the code to work on some sale items and it doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## Dukeprincess

cheburashka said:


> Yeah, that's whatI meant as well - for sale clothing , I tried to get the code to work on some sale items and it doesn't seem to be working.



They deactivated it.  I am sorry.  It worked at 4am this morning when I had insomnia.


----------



## sammix3

Aw darn it.  I should've made a purchase.  Oh well.


----------



## phiphi

i hope some of us get really great scores. been so busy with work - my colleague said i've lost my "joie de shopping" LOL.


----------



## Slavisa

Thanks ladies, perhaps I should drag it out more often. I rarely wear skirts anymore, just dresses.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Reara in a gorgeous colorway (haven't seen this before) -$129

http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...ane+von+furstenberg&sortby=newArrivals&page=1


----------



## shockboogie

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Reara in a gorgeous colorway (haven't seen this before) -$129
> 
> http://www.intermixonline.com/product/designers/diane+von+furstenberg/diane+von+furstenberg+exclusive+reara+colorblock+dress.do?search=basic&keyword=diane+von+furstenberg&sortby=newArrivals&page=1



I just got this from Intermix yesterday and it's lovely! The colors are amazing!


----------



## sammix3

Got my sale items today! Black panel marta skirt and ibiza cardigan in hoof print. What do you ladies think?


----------



## inspiredgem

sammix3 said:


> Got my sale items today! Black panel marta skirt and ibiza cardigan in hoof print. What do you ladies think?


sammi - you look great!  I love them both on you!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Got my sale items today! Black panel marta skirt and ibiza cardigan in hoof print. What do you ladies think?


 Love both on you. I have the same sweater and just love the print.


----------



## inspiredgem

There are some Jeanne and Julian dresses at 50% off at Nordstrom.com.  Also, the Florina blouse.


----------



## **saraah**

inspiredgem said:


> There are some Jeanne and Julian dresses at 50% off at Nordstrom.com.  Also, the Florina blouse.



thanks!!!!


----------



## **saraah**

sammix3 said:


> Got my sale items today! Black panel marta skirt and ibiza cardigan in hoof print. What do you ladies think?



oh, i love the cardigan!  (the skirt looks great too).


----------



## sammix3

Thanks everyone!! XS and 0 are super hard to find on sale, so glad I ordered them.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I adore that Ibiza in Hoof print on you, *sammi!*


----------



## Justlooking4

sammix3 said:


> Got my sale items today! Black panel marta skirt and ibiza cardigan in hoof print. What do you ladies think?



Sammi, you look darling in your ibiza sweater and marta skirt.


----------



## Justlooking4

inspiredgem said:


> There are some Jeanne and Julian dresses at 50% off at Nordstrom.com.  Also, the Florina blouse.



Thanks for the heads up. I'm too late. I can't believe how fast any DVF item we post on this forum disappears. It seems like there are some vultures, because anytime a sale item is posted they are all gone in one second. We should have a code, because alot of lurkers buy up these dresses. And many of them are the resellers. Guess which famous DVF reseller bought all of the 3 jeanne and julian prints that you posted from Nordstroms? She is now reselling for double the price and has not even received the dresses yet. She must be a private lurking on this board.

Here are the all the dresses she bought on sale at Nordstroms.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Diane-v...pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&var=&hash=item6d7110c865


----------



## Justlooking4

I also was wondering how come our other famous reseller "sfnative" sells these used DVF dresses for $350. She listed two used dresses and one is listed at a BIN for $350 and the other used one she bought for $50 she listed at a starting price of $200 and BIN for $250. And all of the other honest sellers that are selling brand new DVF dresses with tags from this season for $240 or less? Honestly if her buyers knew she only paid $50 for these dresses and knew that she was lying about the condition I know they would not pay her outrageous fees.


----------



## inspiredgem

Justlooking4 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'm too late. I can't believe how fast any DVF item we post on this forum disappears. It seems like there are some vultures, because anytime a sale item is posted they are all gone in one second. We should have a code, because alot of lurkers buy up these dresses. And many of them are the resellers. Guess which famous DVF reseller bought all of the 3 jeanne and julian prints that you posted from Nordstroms? She is now reselling for double the price and has not even received the dresses yet. She must be a private lurking on this board.
> 
> Here are the all the dresses she bought on sale at Nordstroms.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Diane-v...pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&var=&hash=item6d7110c865



This just makes me sick!  I was really hoping that some of the sweet tPF ladies would be able to get these.    I wonder if it would be better to simply post a sale and to ask members to PM me for details.


----------



## megt10

Justlooking4 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I'm too late. I can't believe how fast any DVF item we post on this forum disappears. It seems like there are some vultures, because anytime a sale item is posted they are all gone in one second. We should have a code, because alot of lurkers buy up these dresses. And many of them are the resellers. Guess which famous DVF reseller bought all of the 3 jeanne and julian prints that you posted from Nordstroms? She is now reselling for double the price and has not even received the dresses yet. She must be a private lurking on this board.
> 
> Here are the all the dresses she bought on sale at Nordstroms.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Diane-v...pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&var=&hash=item6d7110c865


 
I was able to get the Othello from Nordstrom in a size 4. I have loved that print since I saw it. I just hope that my order goes through. I have had them cancel orders in the past that they oversold. I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> This just makes me sick!  I was really hoping that some of the sweet tPF ladies would be able to get these.    I wonder if it would be better to simply post a sale and to ask members to PM me for details.


 Inspired I got one of the dresses at least hopefully. The others I already have excpet the small print one which I wasn't crazy about. Thank you so much for the heads up!


----------



## DC-Cutie

I tend to email, PM or text fellow DVF fans when I see a good deal.  Putting it on the forum, is a sure way for the lurkers to swoop in for the kill!


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> Inspired I got one of the dresses at least hopefully. The others I already have excpet the small print one which I wasn't crazy about. Thank you so much for the heads up!



Yay!  That makes me feel a little better!  I really hope that you get it!



DC-Cutie said:


> I tend to email, PM or text fellow DVF fans when I see a good deal.  Putting it on the forum, is a sure way for the lurkers to swoop in for the kill!



Lesson learned.


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> Yay!  That makes me feel a little better!  I really hope that you get it!
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson learned.


 Me too! I actually had ordered it from DVF and called and cancelled the order when you posted the info about Nordstrom. Saved a bunch of money thanks to you .


----------



## Greentea

Grrrr - my size was all gone in the wraps, too. 
DC, I'd love to be included in your pm if you see them on sale!! 

I'm bummed that my new Florina went on sale - after I wore it once to a party! But I bought it knowing that was going to happen. Still......  LOL!


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> I was able to get the Othello from Nordstrom in a size 4. I have loved that print since I saw it. I just hope that my order goes through. I have had them cancel orders in the past that they oversold. I will keep my fingers crossed.



Meg that is great news that you were able to get the Othello from Nordstrom. Please post a modeling pic when you get it.


----------



## Justlooking4

DC-Cutie said:


> I tend to email, PM or text fellow DVF fans when I see a good deal.  Putting it on the forum, is a sure way for the lurkers to swoop in for the kill!



DC, that is a great idea. I'm so tired of these resellers and lurkers snatching up every size of these great DVF sales.


----------



## Justlooking4

inspiredgem said:


> This just makes me sick!  I was really hoping that some of the sweet tPF ladies would be able to get these.    I wonder if it would be better to simply post a sale and to ask members to PM me for details.



Inspiredgem, you were so sweet to let us know about the great deals at Nordstroms. It's not your fault that there are so many lurkers that snatch all the great DVF deals to just resell on ebay.


----------



## Justlooking4

Speaking of greed and snatching up all of the great sale items

http://news.yahoo.com/black-friday-pepper-spray-suspect-surrenders-la-193937521.html

I just read this post on the internet. This lady reminds me of how SFNATIVE333 and the other resellers are. They are all so greedy and snatch up all the sale items even if they have to harm innocent buyers. . I hope she gets arrested.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Hey, DVFINSIDER still works on dvf.com


----------



## sammix3

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Hey, DVFINSIDER still works on dvf.com



Yay good to know!


----------



## sammix3

inspiredgem said:


> sammi - you look great!  I love them both on you!



Thanks hun!



megt10 said:


> Love both on you. I have the same sweater and just love the print.



Meg - we just have great taste, that's all   I just ordered the perfect shoes to go with it too, the Brian Atwood maniacs in fuxia (hot pink), can't wait til they come so I can wear it out!



**saraah** said:


> oh, i love the cardigan!  (the skirt looks great too).



Thanks love!  I just love how DVF cardigans can be dressed up or down, work or casual.



Justlooking4 said:


> Sammi, you look darling in your ibiza sweater and marta skirt.



Thank you for your lovely comment  



Dukeprincess said:


> I adore that Ibiza in Hoof print on you, *sammi!*



Thank you!  I wasn't too fond of the print when I saw it online at first but when I saw it  IRL on the jeanne I thought it was cute, so glad it went on sale!


----------



## **saraah**

inspiredgem said:


> This just makes me sick!  I was really hoping that some of the sweet tPF ladies would be able to get these.    I wonder if it would be better to simply post a sale and to ask members to PM me for details.



Inspired, once again thanks for the heads up.
I also was able to order othello in size 4. 
Hopefully, my order won't be cancelled and it'll be my first wrap dress!


----------



## coutureddd

picked up some stuff at the Saks BF sale! (also excuse the mess that is my bed)

need to get this one shortened...


----------



## sammix3

coutureddd said:


> picked up some stuff at the Saks BF sale! (also excuse the mess that is my bed)
> 
> need to get this one shortened...




You look fab!  Congrats on the sale finds


----------



## foxycleopatra

Justlooking4 said:


> I also was wondering how come our other famous reseller "sfnative" sells these used DVF dresses for $350. She listed two used dresses and one is listed at a BIN for $350 and the other used one she bought for $50 she listed at a starting price of $200 and BIN for $250. And all of the other honest sellers that are selling brand new DVF dresses with tags from this season for $240 or less? Honestly if her buyers knew she only paid $50 for these dresses and knew that she was lying about the condition I know they would not pay her outrageous fees.



Speaking of sfnative333, gotta love her latest sweet story about how she procured that olive green leopard print Justin (DvF for Scoop) dress in NEW W/O TAGS condition:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...TIN-LEOPARD-SILK-WRAP-DRESS-2-4-/290638685562 

_
I purchased this new in 2009, paid full retail, hoping I'd someday be a size 2 ~ still just a bit small for me 
........................Passing this unique DVF piece on to someone who can actually wear it!
Should you be fortunate to be this size, you'll def not be disappointed!

This print is identical to DVF's late 90's edition (per pic of 1st celeb), *yet the dress itself is from the 2009 collection (per 2nd celeb pic)*
VINTAGE REISSUE AT IT'S BEST!


_

Complete bull****.  I have this exact DvF-for-Scoop dress in size 4 (a bit big on me as I'm nearly always a 2 in Justin and have been trying to find this in a 2) and it's not from 2009.  The 1st celeb photo she posted is of Jen Aniston wearing the long-sleeve version of that print from a Friends episode, then the 2nd celeb pic is of Paris Hilton -- not from 2009, not even close, but from Feb. 2002!......as can be seen at
http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...ng-diane-von-furstenberg-news-photo/115350221

http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...aris-hilton-and-pia-getty-news-photo/91298335

http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...aris-hilton-and-pia-getty-news-photo/83260001

http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...aris-hilton-and-pia-getty-news-photo/91298330

http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...aris-hilton-and-pia-getty-news-photo/83260004

http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...d-fashion-week-diane-von-news-photo/104123035


----------



## misssoph

Hello ladies
I have just taken delivery in Australia of my first DVF wrap dress, one of this seasons Jeanne dresses on sale shipped from the USA.  I love it!
2 questions if you could help me
- I also have my eye on one of the Julian wraps, but it looks a bit smaller in pictures on the same model. Do you ladies tend to wear the same size in the 2 styles of wraps?
-the care label says dry-clean only, do you do this or do you handwash
Cheers


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> Got my sale items today! Black panel marta skirt and ibiza cardigan in hoof print. What do you ladies think?



love the ibiza!!




coutureddd said:


> picked up some stuff at the Saks BF sale! (also excuse the mess that is my bed)
> 
> need to get this one shortened...




congrats on the great buys!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*couture*- Your new dresses are amazing on you!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

coutureddd said:


> picked up some stuff at the Saks BF sale! (also excuse the mess that is my bed)
> 
> need to get this one shortened...


 
great dresses!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

My Thanksgiving outfit at 30 weeks pregnant

DVF top, Gap maternity jeans, Celine cobalt mini luggage and Christian Louboutin black suede Altadamas.


----------



## sammix3

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> My Thanksgiving outfit at 30 weeks pregnant
> 
> DVF top, Gap maternity jeans, Celine cobalt mini luggage and Christian Louboutin black suede Altadamas.




BEAUTIFUL!  I'm loving the luggage too!


----------



## megt10

Justlooking4 said:


> Meg that is great news that you were able to get the Othello from Nordstrom. Please post a modeling pic when you get it.


Thanks JL, I will do that. I got shipping conformation so I know that I am getting it. I hope the print is as pretty as I think it looks on line. I have been eyeing it for a long time. Today I did actually take a pic of my new Gabbie Winged dress that I got on sale. Today was the first time that I wore it. I got the CL Navy Proratas on Black Friday and I broke them in together.


----------



## Tmft

coutureddd said:


> picked up some stuff at the Saks BF sale! (also



Love it!  It looks like a Justin, in a print I don't know.  What's it called?  Thanks for posting .

I ordered Dinna in Bottle Green & the Facebook Polo Check dress from dvf.com .

also have New Jeanne in Sundial on the way.  Decision time soon on what to keep.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Grrrr - my size was all gone in the wraps, too.
> DC, I'd love to be included in your pm if you see them on sale!!
> 
> I'm bummed that my new Florina went on sale - after I wore it once to a party! But I bought it knowing that was going to happen. Still......  LOL!


 Aw, I hate it when that happens. At least you had it for the party. I always try and look for the up side .


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> 
> 
> Meg - we just have great taste, that's all  I just ordered the perfect shoes to go with it too, the Brian Atwood maniacs in fuxia (hot pink), can't wait til they come so I can wear it out!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks love! I just love how DVF cardigans can be dressed up or down, work or casual.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your lovely comment
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I wasn't too fond of the print when I saw it online at first but when I saw it IRL on the jeanne I thought it was cute, so glad it went on sale!


 I can't wait to see the new shoes


----------



## megt10

coutureddd said:


> picked up some stuff at the Saks BF sale! (also excuse the mess that is my bed)
> 
> need to get this one shortened...


 Gorgeous dresses and they look fabulous on you. What is the print of the second dress? I love it!


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> My Thanksgiving outfit at 30 weeks pregnant
> 
> DVF top, Gap maternity jeans, Celine cobalt mini luggage and Christian Louboutin black suede Altadamas.


 Gorgeous Dezy, you look beautiful.


----------



## coutureddd

not sure what print it is, sorry for the blurry macbook pic--here is a closeup



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous dresses and they look fabulous on you. What is the print of the second dress? I love it!


----------



## megt10

coutureddd said:


> not sure what print it is, sorry for the blurry macbook pic--here is a closeup


 I am sure one of our resident experts will know. Thanks so much.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thanks JL, I will do that. I got shipping conformation so I know that I am getting it. I hope the print is as pretty as I think it looks on line. I have been eyeing it for a long time. Today I did actually take a pic of my new Gabbie Winged dress that I got on sale. Today was the first time that I wore it. I got the CL Navy Proratas on Black Friday and I broke them in together.



So did you get any DVF on Black Friday?   I hope so since you wore DVF for good luck


----------



## Justlooking4

megt10 said:


> Thanks JL, I will do that. I got shipping conformation so I know that I am getting it. I hope the print is as pretty as I think it looks on line. I have been eyeing it for a long time. Today I did actually take a pic of my new Gabbie Winged dress that I got on sale. Today was the first time that I wore it. I got the CL Navy Proratas on Black Friday and I broke them in together.


Meg, that is great news that you got the shipping confirmation. I love the Gabbie Winged on you. You look amazing!!!


----------



## Justlooking4

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> My Thanksgiving outfit at 30 weeks pregnant
> 
> DVF top, Gap maternity jeans, Celine cobalt mini luggage and Christian Louboutin black suede Altadamas.




Dezy, you look beautiful in your DVF top. Congrats on the pregnacy!!!


----------



## Justlooking4

foxycleopatra said:


> Speaking of sfnative333, gotta love her latest sweet story about how she procured that olive green leopard print Justin (DvF for Scoop) dress in NEW W/O TAGS condition:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...TIN-LEOPARD-SILK-WRAP-DRESS-2-4-/290638685562
> 
> _
> I purchased this new in 2009, paid full retail, hoping I'd someday be a size 2 ~ still just a bit small for me
> ........................Passing this unique DVF piece on to someone who can actually wear it!
> Should you be fortunate to be this size, you'll def not be disappointed!
> 
> This print is identical to DVF's late 90's edition (per pic of 1st celeb), *yet the dress itself is from the 2009 collection (per 2nd celeb pic)*
> VINTAGE REISSUE AT IT'S BEST!
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Complete bull****.  I have this exact DvF-for-Scoop dress in size 4 (a bit big on me as I'm nearly always a 2 in Justin and have been trying to find this in a 2) and it's not from 2009.  The 1st celeb photo she posted is of Jen Aniston wearing the long-sleeve version of that print from a Friends episode, then the 2nd celeb pic is of Paris Hilton -- not from 2009, not even close, but from Feb. 2002!......as can be seen at
> http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...ng-diane-von-furstenberg-news-photo/115350221
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...aris-hilton-and-pia-getty-news-photo/91298335
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...aris-hilton-and-pia-getty-news-photo/83260001
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...aris-hilton-and-pia-getty-news-photo/91298330
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...aris-hilton-and-pia-getty-news-photo/83260004
> 
> http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...d-fashion-week-diane-von-news-photo/104123035




Foxy, your are ahead of me. I was just going to post SFNATVIE333 lies about this dress too!!! I just logged into ebay and saw this. What a liar!!!! She's stating it's brand new and trying to to sell if for $325!!! I wish someone would report her to ebay or warn her buyers. Hopefully, we can prevent an innocent TPFer or lurker from being taken advantage of by this terrible seller. 

Here is the dress she bought used on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310339843992&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123
and it's clearly stated it's used!!!! Not brand new!!!!

Can someone send SFNATIVE333 an ebay message and ask her why she is stating this DVF dress is brand new without tags when she bought it used from Lindas Stuff on ebay? And ask why she keeps lying over and over again on her auctions?


----------



## DC-Cutie

does eBay have a forum, where potential buyers can be warned of people like SFNative?


----------



## Justlooking4

DC-Cutie said:


> does eBay have a forum, where potential buyers can be warned of people like SFNative?



DC, there is this discussion form for clothing on ebay. This might be a good place to warn other people about SFNatives lies.

http://forums.ebay.com/db2/forum/Clothing-Shoes-Accessories/7


----------



## Justlooking4

Justlooking4 said:


> DC, there is this discussion form for clothing on ebay. This might be a good place to warn other people about SFNatives lies.
> 
> http://forums.ebay.com/db2/forum/Clothing-Shoes-Accessories/7



I just posted our thread about SFNATIVE333 and her lies on the ebay thread, so maybe we can warn more innocent TPFers and buyers. I know I had mentioned her on the ebay thread before and there were some really mean ladies that attacked me and had the thread closed. All we are trying to do is protect innocent Purse Forum buyers and other buyers. Hopefully the thread will not be removed or closed.


----------



## Butterfly_77

I'm the exact sizing in Jeanne and Julian 

I always machine wash my DVF wraps in the cold (20 degrees celsius) silk cycle of my (brand new) washing machine. I pop in 2 color catching sheets and I have not had any problems so far 

congrats on your first dress - which print did you got? please post pictures when it'll arrive 



misssoph said:


> Hello ladies
> I have just taken delivery in Australia of my first DVF wrap dress, one of this seasons Jeanne dresses on sale shipped from the USA. I love it!
> 2 questions if you could help me
> - I also have my eye on one of the Julian wraps, but it looks a bit smaller in pictures on the same model. Do you ladies tend to wear the same size in the 2 styles of wraps?
> -the care label says dry-clean only, do you do this or do you handwash
> Cheers


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> So did you get any DVF on Black Friday?   I hope so since you wore DVF for good luck


 
No DVF, I got a pair of CL shoes, the Balenciaga Town w/RGH, Valentino Rockstud bag and a Chanel GST in caviar leather red. Cute skirt and jacket by Opening Ceremony. Nordstrom this year allowed you to pick the day that you wanted to use your 10 points for every dollar spent. I used it on BF. I have an SA in Chicago that got the Chanel for me since SCP Nordstrom doesn't carry Chanel.



Justlooking4 said:


> Meg, that is great news that you got the shipping confirmation. I love the Gabbie Winged on you. You look amazing!!!


Thanks so much JL. I really love this dress. It is super comfortable and I really like the pattern. I thought that it would be longer but it is still fine without tights.


----------



## Justlooking4

Here are SFNATIVE333 private buying ids: Tabbiescloset, rockthehse, 2btruetoj, jandbmom67, and she has two more new one's that I will look up and post.

She just won this used DVF dress: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230706620667

This is her 5th private buying id: a***e ( private ) I have not figured out the ebay id name yet, because she does not leave feedback. If you look up this buyers bids you will see that she is bidding on over 30 DVF dresses and tops right now. Just watch she will be reselling this dress in the next month or so and will say it's brand new without tags.


----------



## inspiredgem

**saraah** said:


> Inspired, once again thanks for the heads up.
> I also was able to order othello in size 4.
> Hopefully, my order won't be cancelled and it'll be my first wrap dress!


Great news!


coutureddd said:


> picked up some stuff at the Saks BF sale! (also excuse the mess that is my bed)
> 
> need to get this one shortened...


I love them all!


misssoph said:


> Hello ladies
> I have just taken delivery in Australia of my first DVF wrap dress, one of this seasons Jeanne dresses on sale shipped from the USA.  I love it!
> 2 questions if you could help me
> - I also have my eye on one of the Julian wraps, but it looks a bit smaller in pictures on the same model. Do you ladies tend to wear the same size in the 2 styles of wraps?
> -the care label says dry-clean only, do you do this or do you handwash
> Cheers


I've been getting the same size in both the Jeanne and the Julian.  I haven't worn them yet so I'm not sure about laundering.


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> My Thanksgiving outfit at 30 weeks pregnant
> 
> DVF top, Gap maternity jeans, Celine cobalt mini luggage and Christian Louboutin black suede Altadamas.


You look amazing!


megt10 said:


> Thanks JL, I will do that. I got shipping conformation so I know that I am getting it. I hope the print is as pretty as I think it looks on line. I have been eyeing it for a long time. Today I did actually take a pic of my new Gabbie Winged dress that I got on sale. Today was the first time that I wore it. I got the CL Navy Proratas on Black Friday and I broke them in together.


I'm glad they've shipped your dress!  I love this entire outfit!


Tmft said:


> Love it!  It looks like a Justin, in a print I don't know.  What's it called?  Thanks for posting .
> 
> I ordered Dinna in Bottle Green & the Facebook Polo Check dress from dvf.com .
> 
> also have New Jeanne in Sundial on the way.  Decision time soon on what to keep.


Can't wait to see all your new purchases!


megt10 said:


> I am sure one of our resident experts will know. Thanks so much.


The print is called Polka Rope.


megt10 said:


> No DVF, I got a pair of CL shoes, the Balenciaga Town w/RGH, Valentino Rockstud bag and a Chanel GST in caviar leather red. Cute skirt and jacket by Opening Ceremony. Nordstrom this year allowed you to pick the day that you wanted to use your 10 points for every dollar spent. I used it on BF. I have an SA in Chicago that got the Chanel for me since SCP Nordstrom doesn't carry Chanel.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much JL. I really love this dress. It is super comfortable and I really like the pattern. I thought that it would be longer but it is still fine without tights.


Nice haul!


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> Great news!
> 
> I love them all!
> 
> I've been getting the same size in both the Jeanne and the Julian.  I haven't worn them yet so I'm not sure about laundering.
> 
> You look amazing!
> 
> I'm glad they've shipped your dress!  I love this entire outfit!
> 
> Can't wait to see all your new purchases!
> 
> The print is called Polka Rope.
> 
> Nice haul!


 
Thanks so much Inspired, I do need to stop now, lol. I did see the SCP had quite a few DVF items but none of them were on sale. So I figured I would wait until they are.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> No DVF, I got a pair of CL shoes, the Balenciaga Town w/RGH, Valentino Rockstud bag and a Chanel GST in caviar leather red. Cute skirt and jacket by Opening Ceremony. Nordstrom this year allowed you to pick the day that you wanted to use your 10 points for every dollar spent. I used it on BF. I have an SA in Chicago that got the Chanel for me since SCP Nordstrom doesn't carry Chanel.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much JL. I really love this dress. It is super comfortable and I really like the pattern. I thought that it would be longer but it is still fine without tights.



NICE haul!!!! I really love the Town bag!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> NICE haul!!!! I really love the Town bag!


 Thanks Greentea! I have been looking for a really pretty red bag for awhile and now it seems that I have 2  or at least I will shortly.


----------



## Justlooking4

Here is a beautiful DVF Leopard wrap for sale on ebay. Of course SFNATIVE333 is the highest bidder. She is bidding under her private buying id "tabbiescloset" . I love this dress. I hope she doesn't win this dress, because she will relist it for triple the price and states it is brand new without tags!!!!

http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=200681724164

OMG this seller has some other great DVF dresses for great prices. Of course sfnative333 is bidding on all of them to buy and resell as new. Look at this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...8327?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2eb9902947  b***o ( private ) this is sfnatives private buyer id for her "tabbiescloset".   I love this Justin dress.

Here's another great DVF dress that sfnative is the highest bidder on: http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=200681727442  This is a great price for this dress.

And look at this Leopard Julian. http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=200681714953  SFNATIVE333 is the highest bidder on all of them.

ANd the famous rare Jeanne Leopard and sfnative333 is the highest bidder under her Tabbiescloset private buying id  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=4516513385419604506

What a sneaky liar. Now she is bidding on one of the other DVF dresses this seller is selling under one of her other private buying ids: This id is:" rockthehse" http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=200681721463


----------



## Dukeprincess

You are glowing, *dezy!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

Does anyone own the Arbela?  

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...06836?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=1129

Is it really short in person?  TIA.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Dukeprincess said:


> You are glowing, *dezy!*


 
thank you Duke!!!



inspiredgem said:


> You look amazing!


 
thank you!!!



Justlooking4 said:


> Dezy, you look beautiful in your DVF top. Congrats on the pregnacy!!!


 
thank you so much!!



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Dezy, you look beautiful.


 


megt10 said:


> Thanks JL, I will do that. I got shipping conformation so I know that I am getting it. I hope the print is as pretty as I think it looks on line. I have been eyeing it for a long time. Today I did actually take a pic of my new Gabbie Winged dress that I got on sale. Today was the first time that I wore it. I got the CL Navy Proratas on Black Friday and I broke them in together.


 
thank you Meg! love your dress!



sammix3 said:


> BEAUTIFUL! I'm loving the luggage too!


thank you so much sammix!


----------



## spenry

Justlooking4 said:


> Here is a beautiful DVF Leopard wrap for sale on ebay. Of course SFNATIVE333 is the highest bidder. She is bidding under her private buying id "tabbiescloset" . I love this dress. I hope she doesn't win this dress, because she will relist it for triple the price and states it is brand new without tags!!!!
> 
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=200681724164
> 
> OMG this seller has some other great DVF dresses for great prices. Of course sfnative333 is bidding on all of them to buy and resell as new. Look at this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...8327?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2eb9902947 b***o ( private ) this is sfnatives private buyer id for her "tabbiescloset". I love this Justin dress.
> 
> Here's another great DVF dress that sfnative is the highest bidder on: http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=200681727442 This is a great price for this dress.
> 
> And look at this Leopard Julian. http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=200681714953 SFNATIVE333 is the highest bidder on all of them.
> 
> ANd the famous rare Jeanne Leopard and sfnative333 is the highest bidder under her Tabbiescloset private buying id http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=4516513385419604506
> 
> What a sneaky liar. Now she is bidding on one of the other DVF dresses this seller is selling under one of her other private buying ids: This id is:" rockthehse" http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=200681721463


 
Thank you for the infomation. I was about to buy from the seller


----------



## spenry

Hello ladies!

Does anyone owns Zarita dress? Do they run to true size? I normally wear 2. I am 34A and wear 25 and 26 for J Brand. Thinking about pre-ordering at DVF. Thank you in advance.

P.S I've ordered two dresses and one blouse from Shopbop  Will post some modeling photos


----------



## Justlooking4

spenry said:


> Thank you for the infomation. I was about to buy from the seller



I'm so glad you found this thread before you bought from this seller. We just want to protect innocent buyers from being lied to and taken advantage of.


----------



## Justlooking4

spenry said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Does anyone owns Zarita dress? Do they run to true size? I normally wear 2. I am 34A and wear 25 and 26 for J Brand. Thinking about pre-ordering at DVF. Thank you in advance.
> 
> P.S I've ordered two dresses and one blouse from Shopbop  Will post some modeling photos



I love the Zarita dress. It's beautiful, but it was a little too short on me. It was true to size on me. Please post pics when you get your dresses.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have the Zarita, yes, it's short and for me I had to size up (but I've got a gut )


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> I have the Zarita, yes, it's short and for me I had to size up (but I've got a gut )



  Whatever, don't believe her ladies, *DC *is a hottie in person.


----------



## spenry

Justlooking4 said:


> I love the Zarita dress. It's beautiful, but it was a little too short on me. It was true to size on me. Please post pics when you get your dresses.


 
Thanks for your reply. I am 5'9 lol Guess it is too short on me


----------



## spenry

What a big/expensive lesson.. I did self-washed my wrap dress at home. It was size 4 and now it is like size 0  can't wear it anymore haha


----------



## spenry

Justlooking4 said:


> I love the Zarita dress. It's beautiful, but it was a little too short on me. It was true to size on me. Please post pics when you get your dresses.


 
I have been reading all the reviews online. Think it depends on your shape?! If you are curvy, you probably need to size up.

I am 5'9 and A cup(lol). Shall I go for 2 or 4? So confused about the zarita!


----------



## spenry

Any modelling photos for the Zarita dress ladies?  Please help me out with the size.


----------



## Dukeprincess

spenry said:


> Any modelling photos for the Zarita dress ladies?  Please help me out with the size.



I don't have any pictures, because I just tried it on. I am also 5'8, but I am curvy so I went up a size.  And it was short on me, which is why it doesn't live in my closet.


----------



## sammix3

spenry said:


> What a big/expensive lesson.. I did self-washed my wrap dress at home. It was size 4 and now it is like size 0  can't wear it anymore haha



Send the shrinked dvf my way! I'm a 0 and short lol.

I wear about the same size as you but I'm 4"11 and I'm a 0, the zarita looked really long on me so I would say go for a 2?


----------



## Dukeprincess

I doubt the Zarita will be short on her if she is 5'9 though!  :giggles:


----------



## canadianstudies

spenry said:


> What a big/expensive lesson.. I did self-washed my wrap dress at home. It was size 4 and now it is like size 0  can't wear it anymore haha


 
Did you put it in the dryer? I wash my DVF at home on delicate and hang to dry, and have never had an issue.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Does anyone own the Arbela?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...06836?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=1129
> 
> Is it really short in person? TIA.


 I love the looks of it but it does look really short. It would be more like a tunic with tights, which of course you could totally pull off.


----------



## Tamarind

canadianstudies said:


> Did you put it in the dryer? I wash my DVF at home on delicate and hang to dry, and have never had an issue.



I have DvF wrap dresses from 6 - 7 years ago and I have no shrinkage problem with handwashing and hanging to dry.  

I still love DvF but it isn't loving me back.  I have had no luck at all with the year's dresses.  I used to be an easy 0 or 2 in dvf, and now nothing fits me right.  I just returned the Jafartha dress in size 0 (way big especially on top, the short sleeves came down to my elbow and I looked ridiculous, the length was all wrong, not at all a mini like it was supposed to be).  I tried the beautiful nude Fleurette in 0 and it was a total tent, the graphic cloud print Reina is too big in a 2, and too snug in the upper arms yet too revealing in the chest in a 0.  I loved all these dresses but I just couldn't get the right fit at all.  

This really bums me out because these dresses are beautiful.


----------



## sammix3

Tamarind said:


> I have DvF wrap dresses from 6 - 7 years ago and I have no shrinkage problem with handwashing and hanging to dry.
> 
> I still love DvF but it isn't loving me back.  I have had no luck at all with the year's dresses.  I used to be an easy 0 or 2 in dvf, and now nothing fits me right.  I just returned the Jafartha dress in size 0 (way big especially on top, the short sleeves came down to my elbow and I looked ridiculous, the length was all wrong, not at all a mini like it was supposed to be).  I tried the beautiful nude Fleurette in 0 and it was a total tent, the graphic cloud print Reina is too big in a 2, and too snug in the upper arms yet too revealing in the chest in a 0.  I loved all these dresses but I just couldn't get the right fit at all.
> 
> This really bums me out because these dresses are beautiful.



Sorry to hear that hun.  Some DVF pieces don't fit me right at all, even simple alterations won't help.  Don't give up though!


----------



## cheburashka

So, I got my absolutely beautiful jeanne dress in pink stars and almost cried - it's soooooooooooooooooooooooo pretty ! It's very girlie, barbie and super fun.  It's exactly what I needed to cheer me up

I feel very self conscious right now - I just started a new medication, so I gained some weight but hopefully in a month or so once I feel better and get off these few lbs, I can post some modeling pics of my new DVF purchases.


----------



## lakeshow

I got the Issie dress on ebay a couple months ago, thinking it would be a nice alternative to red but still kinda festive for holiday parties






And as I'm watching Real Housewives of ATL I see Nene in an awful familiar lookin dress 








I'm about Nene's height, pretty busty but not as thick around and while I give her props for doing it like the model I think she could have benefitted from a top underneath
Any suggestions on what to do for accessories? I was thinking of rolling the sleeves and doing a big cuff?


----------



## Justlooking4

spenry said:


> What a big/expensive lesson.. I did self-washed my wrap dress at home. It was size 4 and now it is like size 0  can't wear it anymore haha



Spenry, I'm so sorry to hear that your DVF dress shrunk. I have always taken my DVF dresses to my drycleaner, because that they say to dryclean only.


----------



## Justlooking4

Tamarind said:


> I have DvF wrap dresses from 6 - 7 years ago and I have no shrinkage problem with handwashing and hanging to dry.
> 
> I still love DvF but it isn't loving me back.  I have had no luck at all with the year's dresses.  I used to be an easy 0 or 2 in dvf, and now nothing fits me right.  I just returned the Jafartha dress in size 0 (way big especially on top, the short sleeves came down to my elbow and I looked ridiculous, the length was all wrong, not at all a mini like it was supposed to be).  I tried the beautiful nude Fleurette in 0 and it was a total tent, the graphic cloud print Reina is too big in a 2, and too snug in the upper arms yet too revealing in the chest in a 0.  I loved all these dresses but I just couldn't get the right fit at all.
> 
> This really bums me out because these dresses are beautiful.



Tamarind, you are not the only one that feels that way about some of the new DVF dresses from this year. DVF has changed the Jeanne and Julian wrap dresses too. They are now called the New Jeanne and the New Julian and she has cut the chest and arms, so they are tighter. She has also made the length of these New Jeannes and New Julians shorter. I also have to size up one or two sizes, because of the new cuts in the dresses. I wish she would go back to the original Jeanne and Julian. Just keep on trying and hopefully you will find a DVF that fits perfectly.


----------



## Justlooking4

cheburashka said:


> So, I got my absolutely beautiful jeanne dress in pink stars and almost cried - it's soooooooooooooooooooooooo pretty ! It's very girlie, barbie and super fun.  It's exactly what I needed to cheer me up
> 
> I feel very self conscious right now - I just started a new medication, so I gained some weight but hopefully in a month or so once I feel better and get off these few lbs, I can post some modeling pics of my new DVF purchases.



Cheburshka, I can't wait to see your new Pink and Blue Jeanne dress. Is that the same darling one that Sammi has? I love that one. I can't wait for you to post pictures.


----------



## cheburashka

Justlooking4 said:


> Cheburshka, I can't wait to see your new Pink and Blue Jeanne dress. Is that the same darling one that Sammi has? I love that one. I can't wait for you to post pictures.



Its the same one, it is absolutely amazing in person - I can't describe but it's something. I have shown in to three of my close guy friends and even they - straight guys all went ga-ga over it.  The pink color is not fuscia like I originally thought. If you have YSL rouge volupte lipstick in #1 it is more like that type of mauvey barbie pink color. 

Ill try to post pics soon.


----------



## Justlooking4

cheburashka said:


> Its the same one, it is absolutely amazing in person - I can't describe but it's something. I have shown in to three of my close guy friends and even they - straight guys all went ga-ga over it.  The pink color is not fuscia like I originally thought. If you have YSL rouge volupte lipstick in #1 it is more like that type of mauvey barbie pink color.
> 
> Ill try to post pics soon.



You are so lucky you were able to find that one. After I saw it on Sammi I wanted to buy it on the facebook page, but it was no longer available. Where did you find it?


----------



## cheburashka

Justlooking4 said:


> You are so lucky you were able to find that one. After I saw it on Sammi I wanted to buy it on the facebook page, but it was no longer available. Where did you find it?



I just called the customer service line and asked if they had any left. The woman that was helping me said they had a few left over. I got size 4 and it's a true size four, I have a couple other dvf dresses and just bought emsley in 4 and this four fits just like all my other fours, no smaller or tighter. Def call them, they probably have a few more left !


----------



## Justlooking4

cheburashka said:


> I just called the customer service line and asked if they had any left. The woman that was helping me said they had a few left over. I got size 4 and it's a true size four, I have a couple other dvf dresses and just bought emsley in 4 and this four fits just like all my other fours, no smaller or tighter. Def call them, they probably have a few more left !



Thank you for letting me know. I will try calling them when they open this morning. I hope they still have some left in my size!!!


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> So, I got my absolutely beautiful jeanne dress in pink stars and almost cried - it's soooooooooooooooooooooooo pretty ! It's very girlie, barbie and super fun.  It's exactly what I needed to cheer me up
> 
> I feel very self conscious right now - I just started a new medication, so I gained some weight but hopefully in a month or so once I feel better and get off these few lbs, I can post some modeling pics of my new DVF purchases.



Congrats! Can't wait to see some modeling pics!


----------



## sammix3

Justlooking4 said:


> Thank you for letting me know. I will try calling them when they open this morning. I hope they still have some left in my size!!!



Hope you get it too!


----------



## Greentea

lakeshow said:


> I got the Issie dress on ebay a couple months ago, thinking it would be a nice alternative to red but still kinda festive for holiday parties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as I'm watching Real Housewives of ATL I see Nene in an awful familiar lookin dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about Nene's height, pretty busty but not as thick around and while I give her props for doing it like the model I think she could have benefitted from a top underneath
> Any suggestions on what to do for accessories? I was thinking of rolling the sleeves and doing a big cuff?


NIce pick! But seriously, Nene - how about a cami underneath???!!!

I have the blue Florina, which has somewhat similar sleeves and I push them up a bit and wear a thick gold cuff on one wrist (got mine at Nordstrom.)
I adore that color blue and it will be perfect for holiday parties!


----------



## spenry

Hello ladies,

Could you recommend a DVF SA at Saks(NY, Chicago or Huston) please?

Thank you!


----------



## spenry

canadianstudies said:


> Did you put it in the dryer? I wash my DVF at home on delicate and hang to dry, and have never had an issue.


 
I didn't use the dryer. Just used cold water


----------



## spenry

Justlooking4 said:


> Spenry, I'm so sorry to hear that your DVF dress shrunk. I have always taken my DVF dresses to my drycleaner, because that they say to dryclean only.


 
Thank you Justlooking4. I will never do that again


----------



## spenry

sammix3 said:


> Send the shrinked dvf my way! I'm a 0 and short lol.
> 
> I wear about the same size as you but I'm 4"11 and I'm a 0, the zarita looked really long on me so I would say go for a 2?


 
Hehe you are petit indeed 

I am going to order a 2, because there is no size 4 for the zarita lol Wish me good luck sammix!


----------



## Tamarind

sammix3 said:


> Sorry to hear that hun.  Some DVF pieces don't fit me right at all, even simple alterations won't help.  Don't give up though!


Thank you sammix for reminding me not to give up.  When I find the right one I know it will be worth it.


----------



## Tamarind

Justlooking4 said:


> Tamarind, you are not the only one that feels that way about some of the new DVF dresses from this year. DVF has changed the Jeanne and Julian wrap dresses too. They are now called the New Jeanne and the New Julian and she has cut the chest and arms, so they are tighter. She has also made the length of these New Jeannes and New Julians shorter. I also have to size up one or two sizes, because of the new cuts in the dresses. I wish she would go back to the original Jeanne and Julian. Just keep on trying and hopefully you will find a DVF that fits perfectly.



Thank you so much for this -- I didn't know about the new Jeanne and Julian.  I have both styles from several years ago, and in both cases I had to get them shortened.  I noticed the new dresses seem to be getting shorter.  I think they are getting more low-cut, too, and really tight around the arms for the more fitted style.
     One dress I love is the Fleurette (the flowy chiffon one) but even in the smallest size, on me it just looked like I borrowed my mom's nightgown.   I am in love with so many of dvf styles this year, it just kills me that i can't seem to find the right fit.
     Will keep on trying.  I really enjoy looking at the photos in this thread.  It's nice to get some vicarious pleasure, even though I can't wear them myself.


----------



## Tamarind

Greentea said:


> NIce pick! But seriously, Nene - how about a cami underneath???!!!



I'm so with you here, Greentea.  I feel this way about so many photos I see these days.  I don't know who has lost their mind, me or them, but I am so tired of seeing people's breasts.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Justlooking4 said:


> Spenry, I'm so sorry to hear that your DVF dress shrunk. I have always taken my DVF dresses to my drycleaner, *because that they say to dryclean only.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Right, same here.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Gorgeous & rare DvF vintage print LEOPARD JEANNE, in size 6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330650208886


----------



## Tamarind

foxycleopatra said:


> Gorgeous & rare DvF vintage print LEOPARD JEANNE, in size 6
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330650208886
> 
> img1.sellersourcebook.com/users/125195/imgp6333.jpg?1322594720




I have this exact same dress in a 2, bought at Saks in 2004 for $290.
I still wear it and love it.


----------



## Tamarind

I am wondering if anyone has bought the Fleurette dress?  I can't get it out of my mind.
I tried it on several months ago at Bloomies in the color nude, in the smallest size available (I think it was a 0, but I remember reading reviews that it runs big).
I thought it was too much fabric on me.
But now I have seen some reviews that it also looks good belted.  I never thought of belting it, since it had butterfly sleeves.
I have worn kaftans with self-ties, and if they are short and sheer enough, they can look good.  
Also maybe the navy would look less nightgown-ish, with more of the arms showing.  I would love any info anyone has on this dress.
I am not tall -- barely 5' 3", short-waisted, with long legs for my height.  I think I am generally a 0 in dvf, which means in this dress even the 0 might still be big.
    If anyone has it and has photos of it belted, I would love to see.  Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hi!   I have the Fleurette in two colors (both unworn as of yet, sadly)... the rosy, and the seafoam (forgot the official name)... I bought 'em in a 2 and normally wear a 4 in DVF (5'4.5" and have longish legs for my height).  

The seafoam I purchased from BG when it first came in this summer (had a gift card) and got a lot of compliments on it (when I tried it on)!  Honestly, I don't think it looks nightgown-y at all, but rather, grecian goddess-y ... it isn't supposed to be fitted, so it doesn't look ill fitting (in my opinion).  I never tried to belt it, but I suppose it could work, although based on the style, I think it would look best as is.  

I'd love to see modeling pics, too!  If I have a chance, I'll try to take some modeling pics with a belt, but I won't be near my dresses for a while, so not sure when I can!


----------



## crazycutie

If they were my size. A 2 or 4. I would battle her for them.



Justlooking4 said:


> Here is a beautiful DVF Leopard wrap for sale on ebay. Of course SFNATIVE333 is the highest bidder. She is bidding under her private buying id "tabbiescloset" . I love this dress. I hope she doesn't win this dress, because she will relist it for triple the price and states it is brand new without tags!!!!
> 
> http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=200681724164
> 
> OMG this seller has some other great DVF dresses for great prices. Of course sfnative333 is bidding on all of them to buy and resell as new. Look at this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...8327?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2eb9902947  b***o ( private ) this is sfnatives private buyer id for her "tabbiescloset".   I love this Justin dress.
> 
> Here's another great DVF dress that sfnative is the highest bidder on: http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=200681727442  This is a great price for this dress.
> 
> And look at this Leopard Julian. http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=200681714953  SFNATIVE333 is the highest bidder on all of them.
> 
> ANd the famous rare Jeanne Leopard and sfnative333 is the highest bidder under her Tabbiescloset private buying id  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...&otn=5&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=4516513385419604506
> 
> What a sneaky liar. Now she is bidding on one of the other DVF dresses this seller is selling under one of her other private buying ids: This id is:" rockthehse" http://offer.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewBids&_trksid=p4340.l2565&rt=nc&item=200681721463


----------



## Tamarind

fieryfashionist said:


> ^Hi!   I have the Fleurette in two colors (both unworn as of yet, sadly)... the rosy, and the seafoam (forgot the official name)... I bought 'em in a 2 and normally wear a 4 in DVF (5'4.5" and have longish legs for my height).
> 
> The seafoam I purchased from BG when it first came in this summer (had a gift card) and got a lot of compliments on it (when I tried it on)!  Honestly, I don't think it looks nightgown-y at all, but rather, grecian goddess-y ... it isn't supposed to be fitted, so it doesn't look ill fitting (in my opinion).  I never tried to belt it, but I suppose it could work, although based on the style, I think it would look best as is.
> 
> I'd love to see modeling pics, too!  If I have a chance, I'll try to take some modeling pics with a belt, but I won't be near my dresses for a while, so not sure when I can!



Thank you so much fieryfashionist.  I know exactly what you mean about how it's designed to look.  I have that feeling too, that it looks better as is, and wish I could get it in the ideal size for me. If I give in and settle for one that is a tiny bit above the ideal size for me, I am thinking the only way to rein it in a bit would be with a belt.  I tend to belt lots of things, so the idea is intriguing.  I wasn't convinced though that it would look great, hence my hope for pictures.
How lucky of you to have it in two great colors.


----------



## shoes4me2

crazycutie said:


> If they were my size. A 2 or 4. I would battle her for them.



I would too. I see she has listed more used DVF dresses and tops that she bought on ebay. 

Here's a used top she is selling for $195.http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item43ab63d866

It looks like she had bought this same used top for just $49.00. http://www.ebay.com:80/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160659312694&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123


And here's another used DVF dress that she is selling: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...8984?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item45feeb06c8

Looks like she bought this used on ebay for just $79.00 http://www.ebay.com:80/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330622400499&ssPageName=ADME:B:EF:US:1123


----------



## shoes4me2

Tamarind said:


> Thank you so much fieryfashionist.  I know exactly what you mean about how it's designed to look.  I have that feeling too, that it looks better as is, and wish I could get it in the ideal size for me. If I give in and settle for one that is a tiny bit above the ideal size for me, I am thinking the only way to rein it in a bit would be with a belt.  I tend to belt lots of things, so the idea is intriguing.  I wasn't convinced though that it would look great, hence my hope for pictures.
> How lucky of you to have it in two great colors.



I have tried on the Fleurette dress and I feel it would look better without a belt. It is a beautiful dress in person.


----------



## megt10

Tamarind said:


> Thank you so much fieryfashionist.  I know exactly what you mean about how it's designed to look.  I have that feeling too, that it looks better as is, and wish I could get it in the ideal size for me. If I give in and settle for one that is a tiny bit above the ideal size for me, I am thinking the only way to rein it in a bit would be with a belt.  I tend to belt lots of things, so the idea is intriguing.  I wasn't convinced though that it would look great, hence my hope for pictures.
> How lucky of you to have it in two great colors.


 Would it be possible to have it taken in so that it fit you the way that you want? I have to do this with many dresses. I am broad shouldered and across the back but have small hips. Sometimes I have to buy a larger size to fit my shoulders or back and then take in the waist and hip area.


----------



## sammix3

It's December 1!  Where are you December wrap?? :wondering


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> It's December 1!  Where are you December wrap?? :wondering


 LOL,you are so funny Sammi! Keep us updated.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> LOL,you are so funny Sammi! Keep us updated.



Have you seen the Target sale commercials with that wacky lady?  That's me but for DVF wrap of the month. LOL. :lolots:


----------



## megt10

A couple of days ago I wore my Agaton Aniseed Large Teal for the first time. I forgot to post here. The weather was really warm 80 degrees. I had planned on wearing this with tights because I think that it is a tad short for a woman of my age but wore it anyway :giggles:


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Have you seen the Target sale commercials with that wacky lady?  That's me but for DVF wrap of the month. LOL. :lolots:


 No I don't watch a lot of TV and what I do watch has been recorded so that I don't have to watch the commercials. I will look for it though when speeding through.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> No I don't watch a lot of TV and what I do watch has been recorded so that I don't have to watch the commercials. I will look for it though when speeding through.



For you Meg 

http://youtu.be/gdJB36lVJI8


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> A couple of days ago I wore my Agaton Aniseed Large Teal for the first time. I forgot to post here. The weather was really warm 80 degrees. I had planned on wearing this with tights because I think that it is a tad short for a woman of my age but wore it anyway :giggles:



Oh you're so silly!  It looks fab on you!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> For you Meg
> 
> http://youtu.be/gdJB36lVJI8


 
OMG that is too funny! Yep, I can see you waiting by the clock and checking facebook every 5 minutes. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> OMG that is too funny! Yep, I can see you waiting by the clock and checking facebook every 5 minutes. Thanks for the laugh!



Instead of lifting Target bags full of merchandise as weights as practice, I will practice my typing and clicking speed!   Glad you liked it hehe


----------



## spenry

megt10 said:


> A couple of days ago I wore my Agaton Aniseed Large Teal for the first time. I forgot to post here. The weather was really warm 80 degrees. I had planned on wearing this with tights because I think that it is a tad short for a woman of my age but wore it anyway :giggles:


 
You look good without leggings


----------



## spenry

My two dresses are coming tomorrow, can't wait to try them


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Oh you're so silly!  It looks fab on you!


 Thanks Sammi, I did wear it that way but felt a little uncomfortable. I am of the opinion if you have to ask if something is too short or too tight it probably is. I really try not to look like one of those women that really fear getting older and just try too hard, kwim. Sometimes it is hard though because I feel young at heart, look good for my age I think and am drawn to some things that are best left to someone younger. In my mind I am always thinking would Stacy & ******* approve, lol.


----------



## megt10

spenry said:


> You look good without leggings


 


spenry said:


> My two dresses are coming tomorrow, can't wait to try them


 Thank you Spenry, I can't wait to see your new dresses. My wrap dress from Nordstrom should be arriving tonight I think.


----------



## Tamarind

shoes4me2 said:


> I have tried on the Fleurette dress and I feel it would look better without a belt. It is a beautiful dress in person.



Thank you shoes4me2.  Did you get it?  Which color did you try?


----------



## Tamarind

megt10 said:


> Would it be possible to have it taken in so that it fit you the way that you want? I have to do this with many dresses. I am broad shouldered and across the back but have small hips. Sometimes I have to buy a larger size to fit my shoulders or back and then take in the waist and hip area.



megt10, I've been thinking about it.  I get a lot of things taken in and have done it with many complicated pieces, even trench coats and shearling.  It's big all over and there is so much delicate fabric so I am not sure.  But I am going to go back and try it on one more time and seriously think how much I love it.


----------



## Tamarind

megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi, I did wear it that way but felt a little uncomfortable. I am of the opinion if you have to ask if something is too short or too tight it probably is. I really try not to look like one of those women that really fear getting older and just try too hard, kwim. Sometimes it is hard though because I feel young at heart, look good for my age I think and am drawn to some things that are best left to someone younger. In my mind I am always thinking would Stacy & ******* approve, lol.



megt10 I know what you mean.  I find myself in this situation often now too.  sometimes I try to remind myself that just because something fits my body doesn't mean it fits my face, but then I think well what's wrong with my face, so what that I am not 19.  Last summer my mother said to me, how old are you now, nearly 50, don't you think your dress is a little short.  And I thought, precisely because I am nearly 50, I have earned the right to wear what i want to wear without having my mother comment on it.  Like you, I don't want to look like I am trying too hard.  But I don't want to look like I have given up totally either.  
    You look great in all the dresses you posted here.  I always enjoy looking at the photos.


----------



## Tamarind

megt10 said:


> A couple of days ago I wore my Agaton Aniseed Large Teal for the first time. I forgot to post here. The weather was really warm 80 degrees. I had planned on wearing this with tights because I think that it is a tad short for a woman of my age but wore it anyway :giggles:



Not too short at all.  You look great here.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi, I did wear it that way but felt a little uncomfortable. I am of the opinion if you have to ask if something is too short or too tight it probably is. I really try not to look like one of those women that really fear getting older and just try too hard, kwim. Sometimes it is hard though because I feel young at heart, look good for my age I think and am drawn to some things that are best left to someone younger. In my mind I am always thinking would Stacy & ******* approve, lol.



Lol at the Stacy & ******* comment.  I agree that you are young at heart and look absolutely amazing.  But if it makes you feel uncomfortable, then add those tights next time   We love you here Meg, so we are honest with you.  If it was too tight/short, I would definitely tell you!


----------



## sammix3

spenry said:


> My two dresses are coming tomorrow, can't wait to try them



Yay I can't wait to see either!


----------



## megt10

Tamarind said:


> megt10 I know what you mean.  I find myself in this situation often now too.  sometimes I try to remind myself that just because something fits my body doesn't mean it fits my face, but then I think well what's wrong with my face, so what that I am not 19.  Last summer my mother said to me, how old are you now, nearly 50, don't you think your dress is a little short.  And I thought, precisely because I am nearly 50, I have earned the right to wear what i want to wear without having my mother comment on it.  Like you, I don't want to look like I am trying too hard.  But I don't want to look like I have given up totally either.
> You look great in all the dresses you posted here.  I always enjoy looking at the photos.



Thank you Tamarind. I hear my mom in my head saying just because you can doesn't mean you should, lol.  That is too funny about your mother. It is a fine line that I feel I am walking at times One thing for sure is I will never look like I have given up. Just looking at everyone's fabulous pics keeps me motivated.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Lol at the Stacy & ******* comment.  I agree that you are young at heart and look absolutely amazing.  But if it makes you feel uncomfortable, then add those tights next time   We love you here Meg, so we are honest with you.  If it was too tight/short, I would definitely tell you!



Awww thanks Sammi next time I probably will. Good to know you ladies will be honest. Love you guys!


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi, I did wear it that way but felt a little uncomfortable. I am of the opinion if you have to ask if something is too short or too tight it probably is. I really try not to look like one of those women that really fear getting older and just try too hard, kwim. Sometimes it is hard though because I feel young at heart, look good for my age I think and am drawn to some things that are best left to someone younger. In my mind I am always thinking would Stacy & ******* approve, lol.



I think there is a difference between a mature woman who looks modern and stylish and an older woman that is just trying too hard.  Of course, my perception could be a bit skewed because I AM an older woman. 

In any case Meg, you look fabulous as always. 



Tamarind said:


> megt10 I know what you mean.  I find myself in this situation often now too.  sometimes I try to remind myself that just because something fits my body doesn't mean it fits my face, but then I think well what's wrong with my face, so what that I am not 19.  Last summer my mother said to me, how old are you now, nearly 50, don't you think your dress is a little short.  And I thought, precisely because I am nearly 50, I have earned the right to wear what i want to wear without having my mother comment on it.  Like you, I don't want to look like I am trying too hard.  But I don't want to look like I have given up totally either.
> You look great in all the dresses you posted here.  I always enjoy looking at the photos.



Wow, we don't by chance have the same mother?


----------



## Tamarind

megt10 said:


> One thing for sure is I will never look like I have given up. Just looking at everyone's fabulous pics keeps me motivated.


 
  And now you have motivated me to keep trying to find what works.


----------



## Tamarind

inspiredgem said:


> Wow, we don't by chance have the same mother?



Maybe our moms are the same vintage...


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> I think there is a difference between a mature woman who looks modern and stylish and an older woman that is just trying too hard.  Of course, my perception could be a bit skewed because I AM an older woman.
> 
> In any case Meg, you look fabulous as always.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, we don't by chance have the same mother?


Thanks Inspired and I totally agree with you but then again maybe my perception is skewed as well .



Tamarind said:


> And now you have motivated me to keep trying to find what works.


Hey we can keep each other motivated. I find posting pics of my outfits really makes me think about what I am putting on and wanting to make a bit more of an effort. It also really lets me be objective about what works and what doesn't. Let's face it, I no longer go to an office everyday. I really could just about live in sweats/shorts if I wanted to.


----------



## foxycleopatra

ON SALE - sizes 0, 10, 12 available - $241.50

http://www.shopbop.com/new-jeanne-w...063657&colorId=36819&extid=affprg#reviewsArea


----------



## shoes4me2

Tamarind said:


> Thank you shoes4me2.  Did you get it?  Which color did you try?



Tamarind, I tried on the light rose color. No, I did not like it on me. Please post pictures if you get one.


----------



## shoes4me2

sammix3 said:


> It's December 1!  Where are you December wrap?? :wondering



Sammi, the wrap of the month is posted on FB. I don't like it.


----------



## sammix3

shoes4me2 said:


> Sammi, the wrap of the month is posted on FB. I don't like it.



Wow they posted it at a very odd time.  And I agree, I don't like it either.  Phew I'm safe for another month.


----------



## megt10

It is kinda hard to see the details of the dress but I think I really do like it.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> It is kinda hard to see the details of the dress but I think I really do like it.



I'm not a blue person at all, but I can totally see you rocking it Meg!


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> It is kinda hard to see the details of the dress but I think I really do like it.



I like it too but I wish I could get a larger image of the print.


----------



## junzi

hi can i just check if anyone has this dvf anita dress???

or something similar? how is the sizing like? true to size? i recall some saying in this thread that some styles run small and this might! thanks!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, I've been so slammed at my job (that I am quitting in 2 weeks) that I missed the Wrap of the Month being posted!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, I've been so slammed at my job (that I am quitting in 2 weeks) that I missed the Wrap of the Month being posted!



What do you think about the new wrap?  And are you going to a better place?


----------



## Tamarind

shoes4me2 said:


> Tamarind, I tried on the light rose color. No, I did not like it on me. Please post pictures if you get one.



I was going to try one on in person today but my day got completely derailed and I didn't manage to.  
Intermix online has some on sale in red.  
I am thinking this is a dress to wait for a sale.  I didn't like the red. 

And this thread has inspired me to take out my old dvf dresses and wear them again.  Planning on wearing the leopard print wrap to a concert this Sunday.


----------



## misssoph

foxycleopatra said:


> ON SALE - sizes 0, 10, 12 available - $241.50
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/new-jeanne-w...063657&colorId=36819&extid=affprg#reviewsArea
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/diavf/diavf4046136819/diavf4046136819_p1_1-0_347x683.jpg



This is the one I just received as my first DVF
Then I found a Jeanne falling leaves on sale at a local department store...

A question...I saw the dress of the month on Facebook, not sure if I like it anyway but how do you actually order these Facebook ones ?


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> I like it too but I wish I could get a larger image of the print.


 Me too, but to me it looks like something that I would like. I put it in my cart but have't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## megt10

Tamarind said:


> I was going to try one on in person today but my day got completely derailed and I didn't manage to.
> Intermix online has some on sale in red.
> I am thinking this is a dress to wait for a sale. I didn't like the red.
> 
> And this thread has inspired me to take out my old dvf dresses and wear them again. Planning on wearing the leopard print wrap to a concert this Sunday.


 
Cool, you must post pics, it is a rule here .


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, I've been so slammed at my job (that I am quitting in 2 weeks) that I missed the Wrap of the Month being posted!


 What will you be doing?


----------



## shoes4me2

misssoph said:


> This is the one I just received as my first DVF
> Then I found a Jeanne falling leaves on sale at a local department store...
> 
> A question...I saw the dress of the month on Facebook, not sure if I like it anyway but how do you actually order these Facebook ones ?



You order the dress on FB. You need to have a FB page, to order it.


----------



## shoes4me2

Tamarind said:


> I was going to try one on in person today but my day got completely derailed and I didn't manage to.
> Intermix online has some on sale in red.
> I am thinking this is a dress to wait for a sale.  I didn't like the red.
> 
> And this thread has inspired me to take out my old dvf dresses and wear them again.  Planning on wearing the leopard print wrap to a concert this Sunday.



I saw that dress in red too and I don't like it in the red. It looks orange red to me too. I would just wait until it goes on sale if your not in love with it. That is great that your going to wear your leopard wrap this weekend. I love my older wrap dresses. They never go out of style. Please post pictures.


----------



## misssoph

shoes4me2 said:


> You order the dress on FB. You need to have a FB page, to order it.


 
Thanks. I do have a Facebook page I think, maybe need to explore further.


----------



## megt10

I wore my Traffic Rose dress last night for the first time to Shul.


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> I wore my Traffic Rose dress last night for the first time to Shul.



Meg, you look wonderful in your Traffic Rose. I love this dress, but mine was way too tight on me. I need to find this dress in a size bigger, because I love the print.


----------



## megt10

Mittens34 said:


> Meg, you look wonderful in your Traffic Rose. I love this dress, but mine was way too tight on me. I need to find this dress in a size bigger, because I love the print.


 
I love the print too. What size are you looking for? I will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I wore my Traffic Rose dress last night for the first time to Shul.



They go so well with the MBB!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I wore my Traffic Rose dress last night for the first time to Shul.



Great print on you!


----------



## sammix3

I really like the colorblocking on this dress!  But what about the back??   Need some inputs please!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000059cat7190734cat5890737&isEditorial=false


----------



## Tamarind

shoes4me2 said:


> I saw that dress in red too and I don't like it in the red. It looks orange red to me too. I would just wait until it goes on sale if your not in love with it. That is great that your going to wear your leopard wrap this weekend. I love my older wrap dresses. They never go out of style. Please post pictures.



I love how the wrap dresses always fit no matter what.


----------



## Tamarind

megt10 said:


> Cool, you must post pics, it is a rule here .


I am terrible with pictures.  Love seeing others' pics, though.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> They go so well with the MBB!


 
Thanks Sammi, I like it with the MBB too. They are a favorite at Shul, lol.


Greentea said:


> Great print on you!


 Thanks Greentea.


----------



## LABAG

misssoph said:


> This is the one I just received as my first DVF
> Then I found a Jeanne falling leaves on sale at a local department store...
> 
> A question...I saw the dress of the month on Facebook, not sure if I like it anyway but how do you actually order these Facebook ones ?


MAY I ask how is this dress on Shopbop is running-tts or smaller?
thanks, it is pretty.....


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I really like the colorblocking on this dress!  But what about the back??   Need some inputs please!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000059cat7190734cat5890737&isEditorial=false


 Super cute for a summer weekend evening date night. I can see it on someone young and petite, with a cute shawl.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Super cute for a summer weekend evening date night. I can see it on someone young and petite, with a cute shawl.



 maybe even with a cardigan for work


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> maybe even with a cardigan for work


 
Possible but it looks like it might be a tad short for work.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Possible but it looks like it might be a tad short for work.



I agree, but I'm so short so you never know!  But either way, thank you for the input Meg!  Now you make me want it more!


----------



## sammix3

I am truly a DVF addict. I went from 0 pieces to 17 pieces this year. Just received my latest purchase, wonder woman wrap dress! Got it on eBay, new with tags! Price was a little more than 50% retail, but so worth it!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I agree, but I'm so short so you never know! But either way, thank you for the input Meg! Now you make me want it more!


 I thought about that and think this might work really well for you. It is a really pretty dress.


sammix3 said:


> I am truly a DVF addict. I went from 0 pieces to 17 pieces this year. Just received my latest purchase, wonder woman wrap dress! Got it on eBay, new with tags! Price was a little more than 50% retail, but so worth it!


 LOL, I know what you mean. I quit counting. I can't wait to see your new dress. I got my New Julian Othello dress last night. It is gorgeous. I am so glad that I got it and at 169.00 a total bargain.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I thought about that and think this might work really well for you. It is a really pretty dress.
> 
> LOL, I know what you mean. I quit counting. I can't wait to see your new dress. I got my New Julian Othello dress last night. It is gorgeous. I am so glad that I got it and at 169.00 a total bargain.



That is a steal!  Can't wait to see some pics too!  I need to get it hemmed a little and it's all ready to go.  So excited!


----------



## misssoph

LABAG said:


> MAY I ask how is this dress on Shopbop is running-tts or smaller?
> thanks, it is pretty.....



I'm not a good person to ask as I am Australian and our sizing is more similar to uk sizing. 
I went by the measurement chart on shop bop for premium designer sizing and came up with 6 which fits well, some of my other us sized clothes such as Marc by Marc Jacobs are 4 though.
Cheers


----------



## foxycleopatra

LABAG said:


> MAY I ask how is this dress on Shopbop is running-tts or smaller?
> thanks, it is pretty.....



It runs pretty TTS; doesn't run small compared to some other Jeanne's.


----------



## cheburashka

sammix3 said:


> That is a steal! Can't wait to see some pics too! I need to get it hemmed a little and it's all ready to go. So excited!


 

I don't know, with all due respect, depending on which industry you work in - some obviously are much more conservative than others when it comes to work attire, I would say the dress can be a big no no. It's beyond cute but like the opposite of what I would consider a work dress.  I have a classmate who is 4'11 and my bf's mom is as well, so I know they can pull of some miniskirts as regular length skirts, but this dress just sort of screams naughty play dress.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> That is a steal! Can't wait to see some pics too! I need to get it hemmed a little and it's all ready to go. So excited!


 Awesome. I know I got my dress for a great price. When Inspired posted that it was on sale at Nordstrom I cancelled my order at DVF theirs was 249.00 I think and got the one from Nordstrom. I have been looking at that print since I first saw it and I have to say it is even nicer in person. I may be wearing it tomorrow and if I do I will get a pic.


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> I don't know, with all due respect, depending on which industry you work in - some obviously are much more conservative than others when it comes to work attire, I would say the dress can be a big no no. It's beyond cute but like the opposite of what I would consider a work dress.  I have a classmate who is 4'11 and my bf's mom is as well, so I know they can pull of some miniskirts as regular length skirts, but this dress just sort of screams naughty play dress.



 Thanks for looking out, I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## cheburashka

sammix3 said:


> Thanks for looking out, I appreciate your feedback.


 
I think me and you have a very similar taste, because I too like all things cute and pink and I find that dress beyond cute and adorable !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Like completely adorable ! Good find, Sammi !


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> I think me and you have a very similar taste, because I too like all things cute and pink and I find that dress beyond cute and adorable !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Like completely adorable ! Good find, Sammi !



Thanks babe!  Maybe you were my long lost sister and we're meant to like all the same things and be the same size so we can share clothes!


----------



## cheburashka

sammix3 said:


> Thanks babe! Maybe you were my long lost sister and we're meant to like all the same things and be the same size so we can share clothes!


 

Maybe.  I only wish I had your beautiful figure. If I may compliment you, you are so lucky to have beautiful curves and still be a size 0 and xs. I am a size 4 and non-existant boob wise , so I don't think we can share ((((


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> What do you think about the new wrap?  And are you going to a better place?



I like the color, but not sure about the print.  I am 50/50 on this one.  I am not dying for it.

Yes!  I am going to a much better place doing what I want to do!  Hooray!


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> Maybe.  I only wish I had your beautiful figure. If I may compliment you, you are so lucky to have beautiful curves and still be a size 0 and xs. I am a size 4 and non-existant boob wise , so I don't think we can share ((((



Aww thank you for your kind words.   I have nonexistent boobs too, lol.  Guess you can't have it all.   You're a size 4 because you're tall!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I like the color, but not sure about the print.  I am 50/50 on this one.  I am not dying for it.
> 
> Yes!  I am going to a much better place doing what I want to do!  Hooray!



Congrats Duke!!!  I'm so happy for you!  

I think you need more DVF to celebrate


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Congrats Duke!!!  I'm so happy for you!
> 
> I think you need more DVF to celebrate



Aww, thanks dear!   I couldn't agree more, except...I bought my first Chanel instead!  

Just got home from a friend's birthday dinner where I wore DVF, CL and Chanel!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Aww, thanks dear!   I couldn't agree more, except...I bought my first Chanel instead!
> 
> Just got home from a friend's birthday dinner where I wore DVF, CL and Chanel!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Aww, thanks dear!   I couldn't agree more, except...I bought my first Chanel instead!
> 
> Just got home from a friend's birthday dinner where I wore DVF, CL and Chanel!




Love the DVF and the Chanel!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Aww, thanks dear!  I couldn't agree more, except...I bought my first Chanel instead!
> 
> Just got home from a friend's birthday dinner where I wore DVF, CL and Chanel!


 And it goes perfectly with your outfit! Congrats on the new job Duke. I wish you much success.


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


>


  Miss Enabler.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> And it goes perfectly with your outfit! Congrats on the new job Duke. I wish you much success.



Thank you!   I am still lawyering, just at a different firm, better environment, and more opportunity for advancement.  Oh and more money to keep this thread going.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you!  I am still lawyering, just at a different firm, better environment, and more opportunity for advancement. Oh and more money to keep this thread going.


  More eye candy!


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> I wore my Traffic Rose dress last night for the first time to Shul.


You look amazing!  I love this print and the MBB's look fabulous with that dress!


sammix3 said:


> I really like the colorblocking on this dress!  But what about the back??   Need some inputs please!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000059cat7190734cat5890737&isEditorial=false


It's cute and I'll bet it would look adorable on you!


sammix3 said:


> I am truly a DVF addict. I went from 0 pieces to 17 pieces this year. Just received my latest purchase, wonder woman wrap dress! Got it on eBay, new with tags! Price was a little more than 50% retail, but so worth it!


Great deal - congrats!  I can't wait to see pictures!



megt10 said:


> Awesome. I know I got my dress for a great price. When Inspired posted that it was on sale at Nordstrom I cancelled my order at DVF theirs was 249.00 I think and got the one from Nordstrom. I have been looking at that print since I first saw it and I have to say it is even nicer in person. I may be wearing it tomorrow and if I do I will get a pic.


I'm so glad you got it!  I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures! 


Dukeprincess said:


> Aww, thanks dear!   I couldn't agree more, except...I bought my first Chanel instead!
> 
> Just got home from a friend's birthday dinner where I wore DVF, CL and Chanel!


Absolute perfection!  I love the entire outfit!  Also, congrats on the new job!


----------



## IFFAH

Looking *fab*, D*ukePrincess*! Congrats on your Chanel! It's a good working bag.




Dukeprincess said:


> Aww, thanks dear!   I couldn't agree more, except...I bought my first Chanel instead!
> 
> Just got home from a friend's birthday dinner where I wore DVF, CL and Chanel!


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> You look amazing!  I love this print and the MBB's look fabulous with that dress!
> 
> It's cute and I'll bet it would look adorable on you!
> 
> Great deal - congrats!  I can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you got it!  I'm looking forward to seeing the pictures!
> 
> Absolute perfection!  I love the entire outfit!  Also, congrats on the new job!


 Thanks so much Inspired I will probably be wearing the new dress today. I have to go to a memorial service and I think it would be an appropriate choice. Depends on the weather though in Palm Springs.


----------



## Mittens34

Dukeprincess said:


> Aww, thanks dear!   I couldn't agree more, except...I bought my first Chanel instead!
> 
> Just got home from a friend's birthday dinner where I wore DVF, CL and Chanel!



Duke, you look beautiful in you DVF top and I love your new Chanel. You always look so amazing and so classy!!!!


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> I love the print too. What size are you looking for? I will keep an eye out for you.



Meg, you are so sweet. I had bought this dress in size 8, but now I need a size 10. I used to wear size 6 or 8 in DVF, but now I have to size up. It seems like the new DVF dresses are smaller and shorter this year. 

I was bad over the Thanksgiving weekend. I ended up buying 4 more DVF dresses. I will have to post some pictures when I have some free time.


----------



## megt10

I am heading to Palm Desert for a memorial service and I am wearing the New Julian Othello. I love this dress. Thanks again Inspired, I owe you


----------



## megt10

Mittens34 said:


> Meg, you are so sweet. I had bought this dress in size 8, but now I need a size 10. I used to wear size 6 or 8 in DVF, but now I have to size up. It seems like the new DVF dresses are smaller and shorter this year.
> 
> I was bad over the Thanksgiving weekend. I ended up buying 4 more DVF dresses. I will have to post some pictures when I have some free time.


 I can't wait to see! Well whatever size you are wearing Mittens you make me wish I looked like you, seriously you look so hot in these dresses. I will keep my eye out for you for a 10 in this dress and pm you if I see it.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I am heading to Palm Desert for a memorial service and I am wearing the New Julian Othello. I love this dress. Thanks again Inspired, I owe you



This looks great on you!  So classy and suited for the occasion.


----------



## **saraah**

megt10 said:


> I am heading to Palm Desert for a memorial service and I am wearing the New Julian Othello. I love this dress. Thanks again Inspired, I owe you



oh, you look great!
i received mine (the same dress) yesterday but decided to return it. 
it's too long (i'm only around 5'2") and the proportion isn't right.


----------



## **saraah**

quick question ladies: how long does dvf.com take before they ship out an order?  i ordered a dress on sunday evening/monday morning and still haven't received anything other than the order confirmation.  do they usually take super long??  thanks!


----------



## cheburashka

**saraah** said:


> quick question ladies: how long does dvf.com take before they ship out an order? i ordered a dress on sunday evening/monday morning and still haven't received anything other than the order confirmation. do they usually take super long?? thanks!


 
Mine took at least a week, they really took their time but this also means in your case that they will probably ship it out soon.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *inspired, IFFA, and mittens!*

*meg:* I  that Othello print!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

megt10 said:


> I am heading to Palm Desert for a memorial service and I am wearing the New Julian Othello. I love this dress. Thanks again Inspired, I owe you



I just got the Brittany wrap top in this same print, I love it, you look great


----------



## **saraah**

cheburashka said:


> Mine took at least a week, they really took their time but this also means in your case that they will probably ship it out soon.



Thanks, cheburashka!
I ordered three dvf dresses last weekend (one from nordies, one from bloomies, and one from dvf.com) and two of them arrived on friday while I had no idea what was going on with the third.  I hope it'll arrive soon.  Can't wait!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> This looks great on you! So classy and suited for the occasion.


 Thank you so much Sammi. I love this print and it did feel right for the occassion. 


**saraah** said:


> oh, you look great!
> i received mine (the same dress) yesterday but decided to return it.
> it's too long (i'm only around 5'2") and the proportion isn't right.


 Thanks Saraah, I am sorry the dress didn't work for you. 


Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you so much *inspired, IFFA, and mittens!*
> 
> *meg:* I  that Othello print!


Thanks Duke, I love the print on this dress too. It was hard to really capture the colors but they are just so warm.



Chloe_chick999 said:


> I just got the Brittany wrap top in this same print, I love it, you look great


 Thank you Chloe, you will have to post a pic. We would love to see it.


----------



## MaitaiCat

megt10 said:


> I am heading to Palm Desert for a memorial service and I am wearing the New Julian Othello. I love this dress. Thanks again Inspired, I owe you



It looks so pretty, now I might be rethinking the Brittany top in Othello. I think I should've gotten to New Julian too. =)



sammix3 said:


> I am truly a DVF addict. I went from 0 pieces to 17 pieces this year.



I have a very similar story. I had a few pieces here and there, but this year, BAM!, I'm now a DVF hoarder.


----------



## megt10

MaitaiCat said:


> It looks so pretty, now I might be rethinking the Brittany top in Othello. I think I should've gotten to New Julian too. =)
> 
> 
> 
> I have a very similar story. I had a few pieces here and there, but this year, BAM!, I'm now a DVF hoarder.


 Thank you MaitaiCat, I have a lot of DVF dresses and this is one of my favorite prints.


----------



## sammix3

MaitaiCat said:


> It looks so pretty, now I might be rethinking the Brittany top in Othello. I think I should've gotten to New Julian too. =)
> 
> 
> 
> I have a very similar story. I had a few pieces here and there, but this year, BAM!, I'm now a DVF hoarder.



Glad to know that I'm not alone hehe


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> I am heading to Palm Desert for a memorial service and I am wearing the New Julian Othello. I love this dress. Thanks again Inspired, I owe you



another fab look meg!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Glad to know that I'm not alone hehe



No you aren't, I counted the other day and I have 30 DVF dresses alone.  This is not including shoes, scarves, pants, blouses, blazers and coats.  Keep in mind that I gave my friend 2 dresses and sold some.  Eep!  :giggles:


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> No you aren't, I counted the other day and I have 30 DVF dresses alone.  This is not including shoes, scarves, pants, blouses, blazers and coats.  Keep in mind that I gave my friend 2 dresses and sold some.  Eep!  :giggles:



Oh my... Well mines everything in total! I have some catching up to do


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> another fab look meg!


 Thanks so much Phiphi.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Aww, thanks dear!   I couldn't agree more, except...I bought my first Chanel instead!
> 
> Just got home from a friend's birthday dinner where I wore DVF, CL and Chanel!



Freaking FABULOUS!!!!


----------



## megt10

I am trying to power my way through the items that I haven't posted yet. Today I wore my Ibiza  sweater Hoof Large. I bought it to go with my black skirt but love that it can be dressed down as well.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww thanks *DC!* You inspire me on many days!

Here's my newest DVF, it's an older piece, but my friend wore it to my birthday weekend and of course, I had to have it.  So I picked it up on eBay for $30!  Introducing the Mercedes!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I am trying to power my way through the items that I haven't posted yet. Today I wore my Ibiza  sweater Hoof Large. I bought it to go with my black skirt but love that it can be dressed down as well.



Hello twin!!  Another great look!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Aww thanks *DC!* You inspire me on many days!
> 
> Here's my newest DVF, it's an older piece, but my friend wore it to my birthday weekend and of course, I had to have it. So I picked it up on eBay for $30! Introducing the Mercedes!


 Wow you look gorgeous Duke. I love the dress on you.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Hello twin!! Another great look!


 Thanks Sammi. I am not much of a cardigan fan but I loved the print so much I thought I would give it a try. I love the feel of this one and it is so light weight.


----------



## MaitaiCat

megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi. I am not much of a cardigan fan but I loved the print so much I thought I would give it a try. I love the feel of this one and it is so light weight.



Another piece of yours that I covet. I love the hoof print though. My New Jeanne is supposed to arrive tomorrow, but they had to send me a smaller size.

Fingers crossed it still fits. 

I love everyone's pics. Since I'm new, I should probably post some myself. As soon as I get a day off.


----------



## cheburashka

Did you guys see a new DVF dress in the issue of lucky ? It has that same bubblegum color sleeves that Sammi liked in the other tricolor dress and is blue, so pretty - let me see if can take iphone pic.


----------



## shoes4me2

crazycutie said:


> If they were my size. A 2 or 4. I would battle her for them.



I cannot believe this. Wiggleworm135 bought every single one of these DF dresses and has now relisted all of them. There is no way she has even received these dresses, since the auctions just ended 2 days ago. I just looked up all of her listings and they are all used DVF dresses that she just bought on ebay. I cannot believe she sells them all for $300 used. At least this reseller does not keep her auctions private and does not lie like sfnative333 and say they are brand new without tags.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...2871?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item1e690c74b7

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...ps=63&clkid=4516513385419604506#ht_500wt_1413

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item1e690c5c23#ht_500wt_1413

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2eb9902947#ht_500wt_1413

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item1e690c44e6#ht_500wt_1413

http://www.ebay.com:80/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200681727442

When I look at the DVF dresses for sale on ebay it seems like they are all used dresses that are being bought and resold by these resellers or they are all from the Nordstroms and Saks sales and listed for double the price. Are there any honest sellers selling DVF?


----------



## foxycleopatra

shoes4me2 said:


> I cannot believe this. Wiggleworm135 bought every single one of these DF dresses and has now relisted all of them. There is no way she has even received these dresses, since the auctions just ended 2 days ago. I just looked up all of her listings and they are all used DVF dresses that she just bought on ebay. I cannot believe she sells them all for $300 used. At least this reseller does not keep her auctions private and does not lie like sfnative333 and say they are brand new without tags.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...2871?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item1e690c74b7
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...ps=63&clkid=4516513385419604506#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item1e690c5c23#ht_500wt_1413



I just noticed this too.  Between her and sfnative333 I don't know who's the better or worse of the bunch.....I guess at least sfnative333 always provides clear photos of the dress.....wiggleworm135 lists the dresses before she even receives them and her auctions often include minimal photos so God knows what you're really getting.  Like that stained leopard Jeanne, e.g. the previous seller provided questionable photos to begin with, and now it's resold to wiggleworm135 who hasn't provided any clearer photos of her own.


----------



## megt10

MaitaiCat said:


> Another piece of yours that I covet. I love the hoof print though. My New Jeanne is supposed to arrive tomorrow, but they had to send me a smaller size.
> 
> Fingers crossed it still fits.
> 
> I love everyone's pics. Since I'm new, I should probably post some myself. As soon as I get a day off.


 Yes, please do post pics! I love seeing everyones purchases as well as things they have had for a long time. It gives me ideas/enables . I hope your dress fits.


----------



## shoeluver2

foxycleopatra said:


> I just noticed this too.  Between her and sfnative333 I don't know who's the better or worse of the bunch.....I guess at least sfnative333 always provides clear photos of the dress.....wiggleworm135 lists the dresses before she even receives them and her auctions often include minimal photos so God knows what you're really getting.  Like that stained leopard Jeanne, e.g. the previous seller provided questionable photos to begin with, and now it's resold to wiggleworm135 who hasn't provided any clearer photos of her own.



I feel sfnative333 is worse, because she is not honest in her auctions and states her DVF dresses are brand new without tags, makes all of her auctions private and has so many private buying ids. At least Wiggleworm135 does not *lie* and *state her DVF dresses are brand new without tags*, *does not keep her auctions private and does not use 6 private buying ids*. You can also see every DVF dress Wiggelworm135 had bought.


Speaking of sfnative333 she just bought all of these DVF dresses under her new buying id: strollnroller

http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...ller&completed=1&all=1&rows=50&sort=10&_rdc=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280771239276

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320794508860


----------



## bagsforme

I can't believe the dresses are being bought and resold like that.  I've tried selling a few of my DVF dresses and can't even get $150 for them.  So I'm just keeping them.  

As long as there are people willing to buy those, she'll continue to do it.  

Wonder how she can get people to pay that much.


----------



## shoeluver2

bagsforme said:


> I can't believe the dresses are being bought and resold like that.  I've tried selling a few of my DVF dresses and can't even get $150 for them.  So I'm just keeping them.
> 
> As long as there are people willing to buy those, she'll continue to do it.
> 
> Wonder how she can get people to pay that much.



I think they get away with lying and deceiving their buyers, because their buyers don't know they are reselling and not being honest in their auctions. They are on good standing with ebay, because they sell a lot and none of their buyers know the truth. I'm sure they would both have awful feedback if their buyers knew these two are just reselling used DVF dresses and stating they are new without tags.


----------



## shoeluver2

Does anyone know if DVF ever made any dresses from Poland? I thought her dresses were just made in the: US, China and Italy.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

*meg and duke- *you both look fab! 

I added my Lexi jacket to my Baby Shower outfit on Saturday because it was pretty chilly here in SoCal. 
Here I am at 31 weeks


----------



## foxycleopatra

shoeluver2 said:


> Does anyone know if DVF ever made any dresses from Poland? I thought her dresses were just made in the: US, China and Italy.



Not sure about Poland, but I have seen (and owned) DvF dresses made in Korea and India.  Not many, but a few certainly.  E.g. DvF's Antonio wrap from several years ago was made in Korea.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *meg and dezy!*  You look gorgeous too, *dezy!* Such a chic Mommy!


----------



## Dukeprincess

shoes4me2 said:


> I cannot believe this. Wiggleworm135 bought every single one of these DF dresses and has now relisted all of them. There is no way she has even received these dresses, since the auctions just ended 2 days ago. I just looked up all of her listings and they are all used DVF dresses that she just bought on ebay. I cannot believe she sells them all for $300 used. At least this reseller does not keep her auctions private and does not lie like sfnative333 and say they are brand new without tags.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...2871?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item1e690c74b7
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...ps=63&clkid=4516513385419604506#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item1e690c5c23#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item2eb9902947#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item1e690c44e6#ht_500wt_1413
> 
> http://www.ebay.com:80/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200681727442
> 
> When I look at the DVF dresses for sale on ebay it seems like they are all used dresses that are being bought and resold by these resellers or they are all from the Nordstroms and Saks sales and listed for double the price. Are there any honest sellers selling DVF?





foxycleopatra said:


> I just noticed this too.  Between her and sfnative333 I don't know who's the better or worse of the bunch.....I guess at least sfnative333 always provides clear photos of the dress.....wiggleworm135 lists the dresses before she even receives them and her auctions often include minimal photos so God knows what you're really getting.  Like that stained leopard Jeanne, e.g. the previous seller provided questionable photos to begin with, and now it's resold to wiggleworm135 who hasn't provided any clearer photos of her own.





shoeluver2 said:


> I feel sfnative333 is worse, because she is not honest in her auctions and states her DVF dresses are brand new without tags, makes all of her auctions private and has so many private buying ids. At least Wiggleworm135 does not *lie* and *state her DVF dresses are brand new without tags*, *does not keep her auctions private and does not use 6 private buying ids*. You can also see every DVF dress Wiggelworm135 had bought.
> 
> 
> Speaking of sfnative333 she just bought all of these DVF dresses under her new buying id: strollnroller
> 
> http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...ller&completed=1&all=1&rows=50&sort=10&_rdc=1
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280771239276
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320794508860





bagsforme said:


> I can't believe the dresses are being bought and resold like that.  I've tried selling a few of my DVF dresses and can't even get $150 for them.  So I'm just keeping them.
> 
> As long as there are people willing to buy those, she'll continue to do it.
> 
> Wonder how she can get people to pay that much.





shoeluver2 said:


> I think they get away with lying and deceiving their buyers, because their buyers don't know they are reselling and not being honest in their auctions. They are on good standing with ebay, because they sell a lot and none of their buyers know the truth. I'm sure they would both have awful feedback if their buyers knew these two are just reselling used DVF dresses and stating they are new without tags.




Yes, this is absolutely horrible!  Though make sure you tailor your posts about these resellers, because it looks like other members of our thread have been banned for trying to keep us all safe on eBay.  I don't want to lose you guys too!


----------



## bagsforme

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *meg and duke- *you both look fab!
> 
> I added my Lexi jacket to my Baby Shower outfit on Saturday because it was pretty chilly here in SoCal.
> Here I am at 31 weeks



That looks sooo good! Love the Rachel Zoe dress!


----------



## LABAG

foxycleopatra said:


> ON SALE - sizes 0, 10, 12 available - $241.50
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/new-jeanne-w...063657&colorId=36819&extid=affprg#reviewsArea
> 
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/diavf/diavf4046136819/diavf4046136819_p1_1-0_347x683.jpg


 Grab it ladies-0 and 10 left! Hmmmmmmm,someone bought the 12 and its 172.50!!! great price!


----------



## LovesYSL

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *meg and duke- *you both look fab!
> 
> I added my Lexi jacket to my Baby Shower outfit on Saturday because it was pretty chilly here in SoCal.
> Here I am at 31 weeks



You look amazing! Such a chic combo!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you so much *meg and dezy!* You look gorgeous too, *dezy!* Such a chic Mommy!


 


bagsforme said:


> That looks sooo good! Love the Rachel Zoe dress!


 


LovesYSL said:


> You look amazing! Such a chic combo!


 
thank you all so much!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

31 Weeks!!!  Wow, Dez, you look beautiful.  Blessing for a smooth birth and healthy baby.


----------



## megt10

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *meg and duke- *you both look fab!
> 
> I added my Lexi jacket to my Baby Shower outfit on Saturday because it was pretty chilly here in SoCal.
> Here I am at 31 weeks


 Thank you Dezy. I can't believe how gorgeous and stylish you look. You are going to be the hottest mommie ever.


----------



## phiphi

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *meg and duke- *you both look fab!
> 
> I added my Lexi jacket to my Baby Shower outfit on Saturday because it was pretty chilly here in SoCal.
> Here I am at 31 weeks



you look magnificent dear dezy!


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> Did you guys see a new DVF dress in the issue of lucky ? It has that same bubblegum color sleeves that Sammi liked in the other tricolor dress and is blue, so pretty - let me see if can take iphone pic.



I wanna see!!!


----------



## shoeluver2

foxycleopatra said:


> Not sure about Poland, but I have seen (and owned) DvF dresses made in Korea and India.  Not many, but a few certainly.  E.g. DvF's Antonio wrap from several years ago was made in Korea.



Thank you. I had not seen any DVF dresses made in Poland either.


----------



## shoeluver2

Dukeprincess said:


> Yes, this is absolutely horrible!  Though make sure you tailor your posts about these resellers, because it looks like other members of our thread have been banned for trying to keep us all safe on eBay.  I don't want to lose you guys too!



Thank you for the heads up Duke.


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> I am heading to Palm Desert for a memorial service and I am wearing the New Julian Othello. I love this dress. Thanks again Inspired, I owe you


You look beautiful!


**saraah** said:


> Thanks, cheburashka!
> I ordered three dvf dresses last weekend (one from nordies, one from bloomies, and one from dvf.com) and two of them arrived on friday while I had no idea what was going on with the third.  I hope it'll arrive soon.  Can't wait!


I hope the 3rd dress has arrived - I can't wait so see some pictures!


megt10 said:


> I am trying to power my way through the items that I haven't posted yet. Today I wore my Ibiza  sweater Hoof Large. I bought it to go with my black skirt but love that it can be dressed down as well.


Very cute!  Looks like you have an admirer. 


Dukeprincess said:


> Aww thanks *DC!* You inspire me on many days!
> 
> Here's my newest DVF, it's an older piece, but my friend wore it to my birthday weekend and of course, I had to have it.  So I picked it up on eBay for $30!  Introducing the Mercedes!


I love this on you!


MaitaiCat said:


> Another piece of yours that I covet. I love the hoof print though. My New Jeanne is supposed to arrive tomorrow, but they had to send me a smaller size.
> 
> Fingers crossed it still fits.
> 
> I love everyone's pics. Since I'm new, I should probably post some myself. As soon as I get a day off.


Welcome!  And, please post some pictures when you can.


dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *meg and duke- *you both look fab!
> 
> I added my Lexi jacket to my Baby Shower outfit on Saturday because it was pretty chilly here in SoCal.
> Here I am at 31 weeks


Dezy - you look amazing!


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> You look beautiful!
> 
> I hope the 3rd dress has arrived - I can't wait so see some pictures!
> 
> Very cute!  Looks like you have an admirer.
> 
> I love this on you!
> 
> Welcome!  And, please post some pictures when you can.
> 
> Dezy - you look amazing!


 Thank you Inspiredgem! I saved 80.00 on this dress thanks to you. I do love it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *inspired!*


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

DC-Cutie said:


> 31 Weeks!!! Wow, Dez, you look beautiful. Blessing for a smooth birth and healthy baby.


thank you DC! It's getting so close! 



megt10 said:


> Thank you Dezy. I can't believe how gorgeous and stylish you look. You are going to be the hottest mommie ever.


I'm trying Meg Don't want to slack off these last few weeks!



phiphi said:


> you look magnificent dear dezy!


thank you sweets!



inspiredgem said:


> Dezy - you look amazing!


thank you!!!


----------



## MaitaiCat

While waiting for everyone to get ready for our Fun Day I finally took pictures. 

Here are my Black Friday acquisitions. They have all finally arrived! 


























And here's a nice throw-back. 






Not my first DVF piece, but my first wrap of hers. 

Thanks so much for the welcoming! Sorry if it's a bit of an overload.


----------



## Dukeprincess

MaitaiCat said:


> While waiting for everyone to get ready for our Fun Day I finally took pictures.
> 
> Here are my Black Friday acquisitions. They have all finally arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a nice throw-back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my first DVF piece, but my first wrap of hers.
> 
> Thanks so much for the welcoming! Sorry if it's a bit of an overload.



 Oh I love them ALL!  I am super jealous you got the Jeanne in Bricks large.  I am DYING for that one!  I stupidly passed on it at Nordstrom trying to save money and kicking myself!

I also love your DVF duvet and iPhone case!!!


----------



## sammix3

MaitaiCat said:


> While waiting for everyone to get ready for our Fun Day I finally took pictures.
> 
> Here are my Black Friday acquisitions. They have all finally arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a nice throw-back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my first DVF piece, but my first wrap of hers.
> 
> Thanks so much for the welcoming! Sorry if it's a bit of an overload.



Congrats on your haul! You look absolutely amazing in all the wrap dresses!


----------



## phiphi

MaitaiCat said:


> While waiting for everyone to get ready for our Fun Day I finally took pictures.
> 
> Here are my Black Friday acquisitions. They have all finally arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a nice throw-back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my first DVF piece, but my first wrap of hers.
> 
> Thanks so much for the welcoming! Sorry if it's a bit of an overload.




love them all!!




Dukeprincess said:


> Oh I love them ALL!  I am super jealous you got the Jeanne in Bricks large.  I am DYING for that one!  I stupidly passed on it at Nordstrom trying to save money and kicking myself!
> 
> I also love your DVF duvet and iPhone case!!!



i hear you!


----------



## megt10

MaitaiCat said:


> While waiting for everyone to get ready for our Fun Day I finally took pictures.
> 
> Here are my Black Friday acquisitions. They have all finally arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a nice throw-back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my first DVF piece, but my first wrap of hers.
> 
> Thanks so much for the welcoming! Sorry if it's a bit of an overload.


You look great and I love your choices. I have 3 of these dresses and the hoof prints dress I actively searching for it.


----------



## inspiredgem

MaitaiCat said:


> While waiting for everyone to get ready for our Fun Day I finally took pictures.
> 
> Here are my Black Friday acquisitions. They have all finally arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a nice throw-back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my first DVF piece, but my first wrap of hers.
> 
> Thanks so much for the welcoming! Sorry if it's a bit of an overload.


Thank you for the pictures!  Everything looks great on you!


----------



## MaitaiCat

Thanks so much everyone! I was definitely bad this sale period. My significant other has decided that I shouldn't buy another wrap until after we move,  which isn't until the end of January. These will hopefully hold me off. 




megt10 said:


> You look great and I love your choices. I have 3 of these dresses and the hoof prints dress I actively searching for it.



Thanks! I hope you find it, but you still have some pretty nice loot otherwise. =)




Dukeprincess said:


> Oh I love them ALL!  I am super jealous you got the Jeanne in Bricks large.  I am DYING for that one!  I stupidly passed on it at Nordstrom trying to save money and kicking myself!
> 
> I also love your DVF duvet and iPhone case!!!




Aww, I know that feeling. Trust me, all of you ladies have pieces that make me sad I didn't splurge sooner. 

I'm a serious DVF hoarder, as you can tell. I guess the duvet cover was also a Black Friday addition. I love it, but my Siamese has decided she does too. =(


----------



## SJP2008

dezynrbaglaydee said:
			
		

> thank you all so much!!



So gorgeous and congrats on the new arrival to your family 

I love the Lexi on you and seeing it has rekindled my desire to have it. I am kicking myself for taking it off my dvf want list (I got the kiandra colorblck dress instead), would any fellow dvf lovers know of any place that may have an xs still kicking around?


----------



## Butterfly_77

wearing my new melodie top in heart trail small 

my first DVF top

..also got the New Jeanne Two dress in midnight kiss (will post pics soon)


----------



## Butterfly_77

MaitaiCat, you're looking fabulous! You did very well on black Friday 

I like to see more pix of your DVF collection 



MaitaiCat said:


> While waiting for everyone to get ready for our Fun Day I finally took pictures.
> 
> Here are my Black Friday acquisitions. They have all finally arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a nice throw-back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my first DVF piece, but my first wrap of hers.
> 
> Thanks so much for the welcoming! Sorry if it's a bit of an overload.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Dezy, you're the most gorgeous mum to be I've ever seen! 

I wish you all the best!



dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *meg and duke- *you both look fab!
> 
> I added my Lexi jacket to my Baby Shower outfit on Saturday because it was pretty chilly here in SoCal.
> Here I am at 31 weeks


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke, I'm late to the party, but I love love love your whole outfit. I think I need to venture also into DVF tops and a Chanel bag 



Dukeprincess said:


> Aww, thanks dear!   I couldn't agree more, except...I bought my first Chanel instead!
> 
> Just got home from a friend's birthday dinner where I wore DVF, CL and Chanel!


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> Wow they posted it at a very odd time.  And I agree, I don't like it either.  Phew I'm safe for another month.



I'm not sure about it. I love blue but this is somehow too muted for me :cry:


----------



## Butterfly_77

megt10 said:


> It is kinda hard to see the details of the dress but I think I really do like it.



meg, did you decide to buy it? If so, I'd very much like to see some close up pics, please


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> meg, did you decide to buy it? If so, I'd very much like to see some close up pics, please


 No I took Dukes lead and bought a Chanel instead, lol. Hopefully it will be here next week.


----------



## Butterfly_77

megt10 said:


> No I took Dukes lead and bought a Chanel instead, lol. Hopefully it will be here next week.



wow! That's was a very good decision too! which one did you get?


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> wow! That's was a very good decision too! which one did you get?


 I got the Chanel jumbo caviar in RB


----------



## Butterfly_77

megt10 said:


> I got the Chanel jumbo caviar in RB


----------



## cheburashka

Everyone looks fabulous !!!!!!!! Thank you for modeling pics !

I been meaning to post this dress, which I seen in lucky and completely adore, but I have finals at school plus I had to take my pet to ER vet for two days in the row because she was really sick, so several all nighters deterred me. 

Here is the dress:








and as a little off top, here is my baby, her name is Grisha !


----------



## Dukeprincess

SJP2008 said:


> So gorgeous and congrats on the new arrival to your family
> 
> I love the Lexi on you and seeing it has rekindled my desire to have it. I am kicking myself for taking it off my dvf want list (I got the kiandra colorblck dress instead), would any fellow dvf lovers know of any place that may have an xs still kicking around?



Here's a small(P) on eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...81?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item3a6dc10aa1


----------



## SJP2008

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Here's a small(P) on eBay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-Fursternburg-DVF-Runway-Sweater-Coat-/250949470881?pt=US_CSA_WC_Outerwear&hash=item3a6dc10aa1



Omg thank you so much!!!! I am an xs but if I can get it for the initial bidding price I can easily get it taken down a size ))))) fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## shoeluver2

SJP2008 said:


> Omg thank you so much!!!! I am an xs but if I can get it for the initial bidding price I can easily get it taken down a size ))))) fingers crossed!!!!



I would be careful. This seller only has a stock photo and sold a fake Chanel!!! Look at her feedback before you bid on this sweater!!! I would never buy any designer items when there are only stock photos and the seller has negative feedback.


----------



## shoeluver2

cheburashka said:


> Everyone looks fabulous !!!!!!!! Thank you for modeling pics !
> 
> I been meaning to post this dress, which I seen in lucky and completely adore, but I have finals at school plus I had to take my pet to ER vet for two days in the row because she was really sick, so several all nighters deterred me.
> 
> Here is the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as a little off top, here is my baby, her name is Grisha !



Grisha is so cute.


----------



## SJP2008

shoeluver2 said:
			
		

> I would be careful. This seller only has a stock photo and sold a fake Chanel!!! Look at her feedback before you bid on this sweater!!! I would never buy any designer items when there are only stock photos and the seller has negative feedback.



Thanks for the heads up shoeluver!


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> Everyone looks fabulous !!!!!!!! Thank you for modeling pics !
> 
> I been meaning to post this dress, which I seen in lucky and completely adore, but I have finals at school plus I had to take my pet to ER vet for two days in the row because she was really sick, so several all nighters deterred me.
> 
> Here is the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as a little off top, here is my baby, her name is Grisha !



Good luck with your finals! I'm sure you'll do well. 

Is that dress 3/4 sleeve or is it long sleeves with white after the pink? Sorry its hard to tell from my phone, but its super cute!

And Grisha is so cute too! Is she a hamster or a mouse? Sorry I'm not sure lol.


----------



## Enigma78

managed to get this dvf dress from the outnet uk sale
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93628

Hope it fits okay


----------



## Dukeprincess

shoeluver2 said:


> I would be careful. This seller only has a stock photo and sold a fake Chanel!!! Look at her feedback before you bid on this sweater!!! I would never buy any designer items when there are only stock photos and the seller has negative feedback.



Yikes, I am sorry, I didn't notice that.


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Butterfly_77 said:


> Dezy, you're the most gorgeous mum to be I've ever seen!
> 
> I wish you all the best!


 
thank you so much Butterfly!!!

*meg- *your Chanel is stunning!


----------



## LABAG

foxycleopatra said:


> It runs pretty TTS; doesn't run small compared to some other Jeanne's.


I got it and it fits great! I had some winey/ red opentoe slingbags that go perfect. I dont have any color like that in my DVF collection-love it


----------



## phiphi

where did the multi-quote button go!? 

i'm totally loving this eye candy. great buys everyone. dvf or not!!


----------



## **saraah**

MaitaiCat said:


> While waiting for everyone to get ready for our Fun Day I finally took pictures.
> 
> Here are my Black Friday acquisitions. They have all finally arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a nice throw-back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my first DVF piece, but my first wrap of hers.
> 
> Thanks so much for the welcoming! Sorry if it's a bit of an overload.




wow!!!  i love them all!


----------



## **saraah**

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> *meg and duke- *you both look fab!
> 
> I added my Lexi jacket to my Baby Shower outfit on Saturday because it was pretty chilly here in SoCal.
> Here I am at 31 weeks



you look stunning!  nothing like what i looked like when i was pregnant.


----------



## **saraah**

inspiredgem said:


> You look beautiful!
> 
> I hope the 3rd dress has arrived - I can't wait so see some pictures!
> 
> Very cute!  Looks like you have an admirer.
> 
> I love this on you!
> 
> Welcome!  And, please post some pictures when you can.
> 
> Dezy - you look amazing!




yes, it did!  will post pics of two of the three (i returned nordies' julian in othello? print   it was such a great deal but it didn't look right on me).


----------



## **saraah**

hi ladies,

i just wanted to share my latest dvf purchases.
i feel like a total addict/ hoarder but i can't stop looking for more dvf items! (despite my self-imposed ban )

anyway, it's new julian in little leaves medium mint (my first wrap!  i had to get this after seeing megt10's modeling photos ) and golda in indian daisy.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Any size 0 ladies here?......a gorgeous DvF Julian (also seen on KUWTK)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180772933551#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## shoes4me2

**saraah** said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i just wanted to share my latest dvf purchases.
> i feel like a total addict/ hoarder but i can't stop looking for more dvf items! (despite my self-imposed ban )
> 
> anyway, it's new julian in little leaves medium mint (my first wrap!  i had to get this after seeing megt10's modeling photos ) and golda in indian daisy.



You look great in your new DVF dresses. I love the Julian Little Leaves.


----------



## shoes4me2

foxycleopatra said:


> Any size 0 ladies here?......a gorgeous DvF Julian (also seen on KUWTK)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180772933551#ht_500wt_1287



Guess who is bidding on this DVF to resell? Sfnative333 of course,

She sure has been busying buying up all of the great deals on DVF to resell. Her new id is: Stollnroller

http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...ller&completed=1&all=1&rows=50&sort=10&_rdc=1

These are just the DVF tops and dresses she has won so far, but is still bidding on 30 more with her other private buying ids.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> wearing my new melodie top in heart trail small
> 
> my first DVF top
> 
> ..also got the New Jeanne Two dress in midnight kiss (will post pics soon)


 Love this Butterfly.


----------



## megt10

Enigma78 said:


> managed to get this dvf dress from the outnet uk sale
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/93628
> 
> Hope it fits okay


 That is super cute! Can't wait to see it on you.


----------



## megt10

**saraah** said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i just wanted to share my latest dvf purchases.
> i feel like a total addict/ hoarder but i can't stop looking for more dvf items! (despite my self-imposed ban )
> 
> anyway, it's new julian in little leaves medium mint (my first wrap!  i had to get this after seeing megt10's modeling photos ) and golda in indian daisy.


 You look FABULOUS! Love the Golda, I have seen that one before. Welcome to the hoarder club .


----------



## megt10

foxycleopatra said:


> Any size 0 ladies here?......a gorgeous DvF Julian (also seen on KUWTK)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180772933551#ht_500wt_1287


 I love this! I wish it was in my size. If you see this in a 4 PM me.


----------



## sammix3

foxycleopatra said:


> Any size 0 ladies here?......a gorgeous DvF Julian (also seen on KUWTK)
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180772933551#ht_500wt_1287



It's my size but the print and colors aren't really for me... sucks because it's such a great price!


----------



## sammix3

**saraah** said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i just wanted to share my latest dvf purchases.
> i feel like a total addict/ hoarder but i can't stop looking for more dvf items! (despite my self-imposed ban )
> 
> anyway, it's new julian in little leaves medium mint (my first wrap!  i had to get this after seeing megt10's modeling photos ) and golda in indian daisy.



Love it!!!  Is the julian little leaves medium mint navy or black?


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're looking very lovely! I  the little leaves mint on you! Should have gotten this one too 

and: welcome to the club of hoarders   DVF is so addictive....



**saraah** said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i just wanted to share my latest dvf purchases.
> i feel like a total addict/ hoarder but i can't stop looking for more dvf items! (despite my self-imposed ban )
> 
> anyway, it's new julian in little leaves medium mint (my first wrap!  i had to get this after seeing megt10's modeling photos ) and golda in indian daisy.


----------



## Butterfly_77

hi Sammi

not Saraah, but as I just saw this print in DVF London boutique I can say that it's a gorgeous dark navy blue. I passed on this one when I saw it but now somehow regret it after having seen it on Saraah  



sammix3 said:


> Love it!!!  Is the julian little leaves medium mint navy or black?


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> hi Sammi
> 
> not Saraah, but as I just saw this print in DVF London boutique I can say that it's a gorgeous dark navy blue. I passed on this one when I saw it but now somehow regret it after having seen it on Saraah



Hi Butterfly!  Missed you hun! 

Hmm I maybe I'll wait for it to go on sale 

Now.. where are your latest buys??


----------



## Butterfly_77

me too 

I was in London for a couple of days 

I've posted a pic of the DVF top I got in London - still need to take a pic of the new DVF "red lips" wrap. I'm not sure if I should wear it to the office or not (male dominated and I'm not sure what they think of red lips all over me *lol*)

what did you get lately?

and yes, maybe it's a good idea to wait for the little leaves dress to go on sale. I'm waiting for some new DVF eye candy - when should the proper spring collection be out? Sometime in January, I guess?



sammix3 said:


> Hi Butterfly!  Missed you hun!
> 
> Hmm I maybe I'll wait for it to go on sale
> 
> Now.. where are your latest buys??


----------



## Mittens34

**saraah** said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i just wanted to share my latest dvf purchases.
> i feel like a total addict/ hoarder but i can't stop looking for more dvf items! (despite my self-imposed ban )
> 
> anyway, it's new julian in little leaves medium mint (my first wrap!  i had to get this after seeing megt10's modeling photos ) and golda in indian daisy.



I love the Julian on you. I just bought that dress too and I love it.


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> I got the Chanel jumbo caviar in RB



Meg your Chanel Jumbo is to die for!!! I love that color!!!


----------



## **saraah**

shoes4me2 said:


> You look great in your new DVF dresses. I love the Julian Little Leaves.



thanks, shoes4me2!


----------



## **saraah**

megt10 said:


> You look FABULOUS! Love the Golda, I have seen that one before. Welcome to the hoarder club .



thanks, megt10!  i love all your modeling pics and i totally envy your height!


----------



## **saraah**

Mittens34 said:


> I love the Julian on you. I just bought that dress too and I love it.



thanks, mittens34!  show us your modeling pics!


----------



## **saraah**

sammix3 said:


> Love it!!!  Is the julian little leaves medium mint navy or black?



thanks, sammix.  i know the question has been answered but yes, it's dark navy.  (and waiting for it to go on sale is always good as i'm waiting for the other print in julian to go on sale )


----------



## **saraah**

Butterfly_77 said:


> you're looking very lovely! I  the little leaves mint on you! Should have gotten this one too
> 
> and: welcome to the club of hoarders   DVF is so addictive....



thanks, Butterfly_77.  i hope the little leaves mint will go on sale soon and we can be dress twins!


----------



## creighbaby

Is anyone going to the sample sale? I have put on a LOT of weight since the summer sale and though I am dieting, I am not sure if I should buy for my current size or my previous size. 

Anyway, here's my wishlist in order of desire.


Judith Draped Sequin Wrap Dress
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=306418048+399545540+4294912394&bmUID=jgGQ6gc

Mongolia Jacket
http://www.dvf.com/Mongolia-Jacket/...olor=NAVY&start=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=sale

Kipling Dress
http://www.dvf.com/Kipling-Dres
s/D4013006O11,default,pd.html?dwvar_D4013006O11_color=DETEA&start=68&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses

Loretta Fur Coat
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=306418048+399545540+4294912394&bmUID=jgGQ6dp



Kei Embellished Dress
http://www.dvf.com/Kei-Embellished-...color=NEOR&start=3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=nye

Not sure about these:
Hatsu Color Block Dress
http://www.dvf.com/Hatsu-Color-Bloc...PMNOB&start=41&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses

Reara Dress
http://www.dvf.com/Reara-Dress/D305...AILO&start=173&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses


Ariel Dress
http://www.dvf.com/Ariel-Dress/D399...BLACK&start=97&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses

Christina Dress
http://www.dvf.com/Christina-Dress/...AISB&start=152&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses


----------



## ikny

Nice wishlist!!
I'm hoping they'll let people in on Monday later in the evening without an invite, otherwise I will not be able to go until Thursday...



creighbaby said:


> Is anyone going to the sample sale? I have put on a LOT of weight since the summer sale and though I am dieting, I am not sure if I should buy for my current size or my previous size.
> 
> Anyway, here's my wishlist in order of desire.
> 
> 
> Judith Draped Sequin Wrap Dress
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=306418048+399545540+4294912394&bmUID=jgGQ6gc
> 
> Mongolia Jacket
> http://www.dvf.com/Mongolia-Jacket/...olor=NAVY&start=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=sale
> 
> Kipling Dress
> http://www.dvf.com/Kipling-Dres
> s/D4013006O11,default,pd.html?dwvar_D4013006O11_color=DETEA&start=68&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> Loretta Fur Coat
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=306418048+399545540+4294912394&bmUID=jgGQ6dp
> 
> 
> 
> Kei Embellished Dress
> http://www.dvf.com/Kei-Embellished-...color=NEOR&start=3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=nye
> 
> Not sure about these:
> Hatsu Color Block Dress
> http://www.dvf.com/Hatsu-Color-Bloc...PMNOB&start=41&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> Reara Dress
> http://www.dvf.com/Reara-Dress/D305...AILO&start=173&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> 
> Ariel Dress
> http://www.dvf.com/Ariel-Dress/D399...BLACK&start=97&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> Christina Dress
> http://www.dvf.com/Christina-Dress/...AISB&start=152&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses


----------



## creighbaby

ikny said:


> Nice wishlist!!
> I'm hoping they'll let people in on Monday later in the evening without an invite, otherwise I will not be able to go until Thursday...



You should try and go on Monday. sure, they are pretty strict in the morning with the list, but around noon or so I've heard they are usually less strict. According to the last few DVF sale eports on racked, around 3ish it is usually pretty quiet and open to everyone.

I hope the sale is better than the last one, which I thought was pretty bad.


----------



## ikny

creighbaby said:


> You should try and go on Monday. sure, they are pretty strict in the morning with the list, but around noon or so I've heard they are usually less strict. According to the last few DVF sale eports on racked, around 3ish it is usually pretty quiet and open to everyone.
> 
> I hope the sale is better than the last one, which I thought was pretty bad.


 
Thank you, I will try after work, around 5:30 or so.
Good luck with the sale, I hope you find at least some of your wish list items. BTW, most of what you posted seems pretty forgiving size wise, so you might be OK with you previous size.


----------



## sammix3

**saraah** said:


> thanks, sammix.  i know the question has been answered but yes, it's dark navy.  (and waiting for it to go on sale is always good as i'm waiting for the other print in julian to go on sale )



Thanks Sarah! I actually saw this IRL and I'll probably get it when it goes on sale.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> me too
> 
> I was in London for a couple of days
> 
> I've posted a pic of the DVF top I got in London - still need to take a pic of the new DVF "red lips" wrap. I'm not sure if I should wear it to the office or not (male dominated and I'm not sure what they think of red lips all over me *lol*)
> 
> what did you get lately?
> 
> and yes, maybe it's a good idea to wait for the little leaves dress to go on sale. I'm waiting for some new DVF eye candy - when should the proper spring collection be out? Sometime in January, I guess?



I got the wonder woman wrap dress on eBay, hoofs ibiza cardigan and the panel marta skirt. There are a couple things on my wishlist but they're not available yet, so I just gotta be patient. Can't wait for the full spring collection to come out!


----------



## foxycleopatra

WARNING if anyone is planning on bidding on this "NWOT" LEOPARD JUSTIN in size 2:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-Furstenberg-Vintage-Justin-size-2-/270871841811

It is not a new dress.  It has been modified significantly -- i.e. length shortened by approx. 7 inches!....from a regular length wrap to a mini.  I had purchased that dress from that seller and returned it right away as I was terribly disappointed to see the shortened length (not to mention also the fact that such a critical detail was omitted from the description).  The seller once again has chosen to not disclose the length shortening detail and is continuing to dupe more buyers.....yuck.  Also notice that the DvF hang tag is actually a tag from this year's DIANE vintage collection while the leopard Justin was from several years ago.


----------



## shoes4me2

foxycleopatra said:


> WARNING if anyone is planning on bidding on this "NWOT" LEOPARD JUSTIN in size 2:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-Furstenberg-Vintage-Justin-size-2-/270871841811
> 
> It is not a new dress.  It has been modified significantly -- i.e. length shortened by approx. 7 inches!....from a regular length wrap to a mini.  I had purchased that dress from that seller and returned it right away as I was terribly disappointed to see the shortened length (not to mention also the fact that such a critical detail was omitted from the description).  The seller once again has chosen to not disclose the length shortening detail and is continuing to dupe more buyers.....yuck.  Also notice that the DvF hang tag is actually a tag from this year's DIANE vintage collection while the leopard Justin was from several years ago.



Foxy, you should leave feedback to warn other buyers about this seller and this dress. I hope the seller refunded you.


----------



## shoes4me2

This is a beautiful Julian dress at a great price. The pictures don't look great, but I think this print is so pretty in person.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270868832392?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## megt10

Mittens34 said:


> Meg your Chanel Jumbo is to die for!!! I love that color!!!


 Thanks Mittens. I had to practically beg Nat to sell it to me, lol.


----------



## Dukeprincess

creighbaby said:


> Is anyone going to the sample sale? I have put on a LOT of weight since the summer sale and though I am dieting, I am not sure if I should buy for my current size or my previous size.
> 
> Anyway, here's my wishlist in order of desire.
> 
> 
> Judith Draped Sequin Wrap Dress
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=306418048+399545540+4294912394&bmUID=jgGQ6gc
> 
> Mongolia Jacket
> http://www.dvf.com/Mongolia-Jacket/...olor=NAVY&start=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=sale
> 
> Kipling Dress
> http://www.dvf.com/Kipling-Dres
> s/D4013006O11,default,pd.html?dwvar_D4013006O11_color=DETEA&start=68&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> Loretta Fur Coat
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=306418048+399545540+4294912394&bmUID=jgGQ6dp
> 
> 
> 
> Kei Embellished Dress
> http://www.dvf.com/Kei-Embellished-...color=NEOR&start=3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=nye
> 
> Not sure about these:
> Hatsu Color Block Dress
> http://www.dvf.com/Hatsu-Color-Bloc...PMNOB&start=41&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> Reara Dress
> http://www.dvf.com/Reara-Dress/D305...AILO&start=173&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> 
> Ariel Dress
> http://www.dvf.com/Ariel-Dress/D399...BLACK&start=97&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> Christina Dress
> http://www.dvf.com/Christina-Dress/...AISB&start=152&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses




Nice list!  I have the Christina and I love it.  Didn't love the Kipling on me, definitely one to try on.

I can't make it to the sale, but I hope our friend is able to find the Jeanne in Bricks Large for me.


----------



## phiphi

creighbaby said:


> Is anyone going to the sample sale? I have put on a LOT of weight since the summer sale and though I am dieting, I am not sure if I should buy for my current size or my previous size.
> 
> Anyway, here's my wishlist in order of desire.
> 
> 
> Judith Draped Sequin Wrap Dress
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=306418048+399545540+4294912394&bmUID=jgGQ6gc
> 
> Mongolia Jacket
> http://www.dvf.com/Mongolia-Jacket/...olor=NAVY&start=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=sale
> 
> Kipling Dress
> http://www.dvf.com/Kipling-Dres
> s/D4013006O11,default,pd.html?dwvar_D4013006O11_color=DETEA&start=68&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> Loretta Fur Coat
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=306418048+399545540+4294912394&bmUID=jgGQ6dp
> 
> 
> 
> Kei Embellished Dress
> http://www.dvf.com/Kei-Embellished-...color=NEOR&start=3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=nye
> 
> Not sure about these:
> Hatsu Color Block Dress
> http://www.dvf.com/Hatsu-Color-Bloc...PMNOB&start=41&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> Reara Dress
> http://www.dvf.com/Reara-Dress/D305...AILO&start=173&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> 
> Ariel Dress
> http://www.dvf.com/Ariel-Dress/D399...BLACK&start=97&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> Christina Dress
> http://www.dvf.com/Christina-Dress/...AISB&start=152&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses



that's such a great list - you're so lucky to be able to go! i hope you score some of these and can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

**saraah** said:


> you look stunning! nothing like what i looked like when i was pregnant.


 

thank you so much!!


----------



## sammix3

Good morning my lovely ladies! This week is going to be a DVF week for me since I'm in Atlantic for work.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Good morning my lovely ladies! This week is going to be a DVF week for me since I'm in Atlantic for work.


 Good morning to you too Sammi. You look beautiful in your facebook wrap. Seeing it on you makes me wish that I had bought this one.


----------



## creighbaby

Back from the sale. It was just meh. They are getting three more shipments and I suspect that it will be better as the week progresses. There were only two sample racks and my friends destroyed them. I got a few sample sweaters and some non-sample items.

I picked up a *mongolia jacket* in light green for me and light blue for my sister. 











*Kaitlin messenger bag*





*Holmes Fringe Poncho*


----------



## Enigma78

creighbaby said:


> Back from the sale. It was just meh. They are getting three more shipments and I suspect that it will be better as the week progresses. There were only two sample racks and my friends destroyed them. I got a few sample sweaters and some non-sample items.
> 
> I picked up a *mongolia jacket* in light green for me and light blue for my sister.
> 
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=41490158
> 
> harpersbazaar.com/cm/harpersbazaar/images/i7/Hbz-dvf-fw11-04-de.jpg
> 
> *Kaitlin messenger bag*
> bagbliss.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Diane-von-Furstenberg-Kaitlin-Messenger-Bag-.jpg
> 
> *Holmes Fringe Poncho*
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/diavf/diavf4035112328/diavf4035112328_p1_1-0_254x500.jpg


 
very nice!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

looking gorgeous, sammi!! This reminds me that I need to take out this dress again - I've only worn it once or twice 



sammix3 said:


> Good morning my lovely ladies! This week is going to be a DVF week for me since I'm in Atlantic for work.


----------



## Butterfly_77

let's start the new week with something from DVF 

...new jeanne in wishbone


----------



## Dukeprincess

Great haul, *creighbaby!*

*butterfly:* I love that Wishbone print.  One of my favorites!

*Sammi:* That FB wrap is so pretty.


----------



## phiphi

nice wrap sammi! looking great!

congrats creighbaby! 

butterfly - you look amazing, as always!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

r_lisa said:


> I like dresses that make women beautiful,not that make them ugly



ok......


----------



## phiphi

r_lisa said:


> I like dresses that make women beautiful,not that make them ugly


----------



## Dukeprincess

r_lisa said:


> I like dresses that make women beautiful,not that make them ugly



Haters to the left :dots:


----------



## bagsforme

I was at the woodbury commons dvf outlet this weekend.  I bought two dresses and a sweater.  I found one of the dresses on saks.com after for $100 less. ush:  I couldn't return because its a final sale.
I noticed several dresses in there that I found cheaper in department stores.  So if you plan on going, the prices are approx only 30% less than retail.
Better deals at dept stores!


----------



## shockboogie

Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> let's start the new week with something from DVF
> 
> ...new jeanne in wishbone



Love this on you! I just picked this up last night at Neimans for $120! I can't wait to wear it out


----------



## canadianstudies

bagsforme said:


> I was at the woodbury commons dvf outlet this weekend. I bought two dresses and a sweater. I found one of the dresses on saks.com after for $100 less. ush: I couldn't return because its a final sale.
> I noticed several dresses in there that I found cheaper in department stores. So if you plan on going, the prices are approx only 30% less than retail.
> Better deals at dept stores!


 
I agree. My wrap dress from the outlet was $260... not much of a bargain! Although the Avaro trousers I got for $80 were a much better deal.


----------



## shoes4me2

sammix3 said:


> Good morning my lovely ladies! This week is going to be a DVF week for me since I'm in Atlantic for work.




You look beautiful in this dress.


----------



## shoes4me2

bagsforme said:


> I was at the woodbury commons dvf outlet this weekend.  I bought two dresses and a sweater.  I found one of the dresses on saks.com after for $100 less. ush:  I couldn't return because its a final sale.
> I noticed several dresses in there that I found cheaper in department stores.  So if you plan on going, the prices are approx only 30% less than retail.
> Better deals at dept stores!



I have also noticed that the prices are not very good at the Woodbury Commons. They also have the older styles.


----------



## Butterfly_77

wow, what a bargain!! pls post pics 



shockboogie said:


> Love this on you! I just picked this up last night at Neimans for $120! I can't wait to wear it out


----------



## Mittens34

Butterfly_77 said:


> let's start the new week with something from DVF
> 
> ...new jeanne in wishbone



Butterfly you look beautiful in your wishbone Jeanne. I love it on you!!!


----------



## Mittens34

sammix3 said:


> Good morning my lovely ladies! This week is going to be a DVF week for me since I'm in Atlantic for work.



Sammi I love the FB wrap on you. I wish I had bough that one now.


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> Thanks Mittens. I had to practically beg Nat to sell it to me, lol.



Nat is the best!!! She is the kindest person I have ever met. It sure is beautiful.


----------



## Mittens34

Butterfly_77 said:


> wearing my new melodie top in heart trail small
> 
> my first DVF top
> 
> ..also got the New Jeanne Two dress in midnight kiss (will post pics soon)



Butterfly, you look lovely in your new heart trail top. I think I will have be on the lookout for that one now too.


----------



## phiphi

Mittens34 said:


> Butterfly, you look lovely in your new heart trail top. I think I will have be on the lookout for that one now too.


 
butterfly does that!! who knows how many prints have jumped into my brain because of her!!


----------



## Mittens34

I have been really bad lately. Last week I had only bought 4 new DV dresses, but now I have 8 new DVF dresses and 2 new DVF tops. Here are two of my DVF dresses. One is the new Linda wrap that just came out and the second one is the Jeanne in the swirl. I had bought the swirl in July, but never wore it until last week. It might be a little too short on me, but I'm keeping it. I love the Linda wrap and it's so comfortable for the winter time.


----------



## Mittens34

phiphi said:


> butterfly does that!! who knows how many prints have jumped into my brain because of her!!



Phiphi you are right!!!! It's because of the beautiful Butterfly that I have bought 8 more new DVF dresses!!! She looks so good in all of them. My DH is going to kill me when he finds out I bought 8 more.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Mittens34 said:


> I have been really bad lately. Last week I had only bought 4 new DV dresses, but now I have 8 new DVF dresses and 2 new DVF tops. Here are two of my DVF dresses. One is the new Linda wrap that just came out and the second one is the Jeanne in the swirl. I had bought the swirl in July, but never wore it until last week. It might be a little too short on me, but I'm keeping it. I love the Linda wrap and it's so comfortable for the winter time.



Holy hotness!    You look amazing!


----------



## phiphi

Mittens34 said:


> I have been really bad lately. Last week I had only bought 4 new DV dresses, but now I have 8 new DVF dresses and 2 new DVF tops. Here are two of my DVF dresses. One is the new Linda wrap that just came out and the second one is the Jeanne in the swirl. I had bought the swirl in July, but never wore it until last week. It might be a little too short on me, but I'm keeping it. I love the Linda wrap and it's so comfortable for the winter time.



WHISTLES!!! love them all mittens! you look fantastic!!! can't wait to see the rest (and 8 new ones!?! i'd love to live in your closet!)


----------



## LovesYSL

Is anyone going to the NYC sample sale this week? I'm planning to go Wednesday. If anyone has gone, how was it and what did you buy?


----------



## ikny

Nice haul! 
I went this evening and have to agree the selection is not that great. I only got this dress http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446430956
and a black semisheer turtlneck top with pink dot print (can't find pictures).
I didn't even see the mongolia jackets anymore and I didn't have time to look at samples.



creighbaby said:


> Back from the sale. It was just meh. They are getting three more shipments and I suspect that it will be better as the week progresses. There were only two sample racks and my friends destroyed them. I got a few sample sweaters and some non-sample items.
> 
> I picked up a *mongolia jacket* in light green for me and light blue for my sister.
> 
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=41490158
> 
> harpersbazaar.com/cm/harpersbazaar/images/i7/Hbz-dvf-fw11-04-de.jpg
> 
> *Kaitlin messenger bag*
> bagbliss.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Diane-von-Furstenberg-Kaitlin-Messenger-Bag-.jpg
> 
> *Holmes Fringe Poncho*
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/diavf/diavf4035112328/diavf4035112328_p1_1-0_254x500.jpg


----------



## shoes4me2

Duke weren't you looking for this Jeanne dress? This seller has a lot of great DVF dresses at great prices.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-DIANE-v...2851?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2eb9f31b73

sfnative333 sure got a great deal with this famous Jeanne OK print.  Just wait until she relists it for triple the price. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110790777724


----------



## shoes4me2

ikny said:


> Nice haul!
> I went this evening and have to agree the selection is not that great. I only got this dress http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446430956
> and a black semisheer turtlneck top with pink dot print (can't find pictures).
> I didn't even see the mongolia jackets anymore and I didn't have time to look at samples.



I like that dress you found. I'm already seeing many DVF dresses on ebay from the sample sale.


----------



## Enigma78

shoes4me2 said:


> Duke weren't you looking for this Jeanne dress? This seller has a lot of great DVF dresses at great prices.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-DIANE-v...2851?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2eb9f31b73
> 
> sfnative333 sure got a great deal with this famous Jeanne OK print. Just wait until she relists it for triple the price.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110790777724


 
Wont be suprised if there are loads of listing from the sample sale.

anyone know what the general prices are from the sales?


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> let's start the new week with something from DVF
> 
> ...new jeanne in wishbone


 Love this on you Butterfly!


----------



## megt10

bagsforme said:


> I was at the woodbury commons dvf outlet this weekend. I bought two dresses and a sweater. I found one of the dresses on saks.com after for $100 less. ush: I couldn't return because its a final sale.
> I noticed several dresses in there that I found cheaper in department stores. So if you plan on going, the prices are approx only 30% less than retail.
> Better deals at dept stores!


 Can't wait to see what you got.


----------



## megt10

canadianstudies said:


> I agree. My wrap dress from the outlet was $260... not much of a bargain! Although the Avaro trousers I got for $80 were a much better deal.


 Isn't that about the same price as sale prices at DVF.com? Which outlets did you guys go to? There is one near me (Cabazon) that I have never been to but want to get to the beginning of the year.


----------



## megt10

Mittens34 said:


> Nat is the best!!! She is the kindest person I have ever met. It sure is beautiful.


 Thanks Mittens. I love Nat she is really awesome.


----------



## megt10

Mittens34 said:


> I have been really bad lately. Last week I had only bought 4 new DV dresses, but now I have 8 new DVF dresses and 2 new DVF tops. Here are two of my DVF dresses. One is the new Linda wrap that just came out and the second one is the Jeanne in the swirl. I had bought the swirl in July, but never wore it until last week. It might be a little too short on me, but I'm keeping it. I love the Linda wrap and it's so comfortable for the winter time.


 These dresses are gorgeous on you Mittens. I have the Linda too. I haven't worn it yet but when I do I will post a pic. I love the Swirl too and it isn't too short on you.


----------



## ikny

shoes4me2 said:
			
		

> I like that dress you found. I'm already seeing many DVF dresses on ebay from the sample sale.



Thank you! I was eyeing it on Saks for awhile but it sold out pretty quickly once it went on sale.
To answer Enigma78's question: the sample sale prices were $150 for wrap dresses, $125 for other dresses (tax included). They mark all tags with a dark marker, that's how you'd know if an eBay dress is from a sample sale.


----------



## Enigma78

ikny said:


> Thank you! I was eyeing it on Saks for awhile but it sold out pretty quickly once it went on sale.
> To answer Enigma78's question: the sample sale prices were $150 for wrap dresses, $125 for other dresses (tax included). They mark all tags with a dark marker, that's how you'd know if an eBay dress is from a sample sale.


 
Thanks


----------



## sammix3

Thank you for everyone's lovely comments.  

Outfit for day 2: ibiza cardigan and black panel marta skirt with my new CL Ron Ron wedges! Trying to break them in today hehe.


----------



## pghandbag

Enigma78 said:


> Wont be suprised if there are loads of listing from the sample sale.
> 
> anyone know what the general prices are from the sales?



I sometimes have NYC girlfriends proxy shop this for me. I have never personally gone and I didn't get anything this year. But two years ago when I last got something I paid $140 for a silk jersey wrap. I am sure the prices drop later into the sale. And that there are better prices available on other non-wrap styles (depending on the fabric content) as well as anything that has minor flaws.


----------



## pghandbag

Also, this blog has info on previous sample sale prices for tops and non-wraps and other types of garments:
http://madisonavespy.blogspot.com/2011/12/dvf-sample-sale.html


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love the outfit *Sammi!*  Are those wedges similar to the Miss Boxe?

Here's me today in an oldie, but goodie - Julian in Deco Butterfly


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> Thank you for everyone's lovely comments.
> 
> Outfit for day 2: ibiza cardigan and black panel marta skirt with my new CL Ron Ron wedges! Trying to break them in today hehe.



very pretty sammi!!!!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Love the outfit *Sammi!*  Are those wedges similar to the Miss Boxe?
> 
> Here's me today in an oldie, but goodie - Julian in Deco Butterfly



 - you look amazing duke! that dress is so stunning on you! you have impeccable taste!


----------



## NANI1972

DVF on Haute:  http://www.hautelook.com/event/11946dianevonfurstenbergwcwfwh

I got these two items! 
http://www.hautelook.com/product/2767632
http://www.hautelook.com/product/2784665

Use this code to get $10 off VISA10OFF


----------



## canadianstudies

megt10 said:


> Isn't that about the same price as sale prices at DVF.com? Which outlets did you guys go to? There is one near me (Cabazon) that I have never been to but want to get to the beginning of the year.


 
I went to Woodbury, just outside Manhattan. Not really sure it was worth the drive!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Aww thanks, *P!* 

*P* and I already scoured Hautelook this morning, *NANI.* Thanks for the heads up though!  Great purchases!


----------



## NANI1972

Dukeprincess said:


> Aww thanks, *P!*
> 
> *P* and I already scoured Hautelook this morning, *NANI.* Thanks for the heads up though!  Great purchases!


 
I knew you would have the intel girl! 

Anyone have any DVF clutches? How is the quality? I'm so happy that clutch was on there! I have been searching for that one!


----------



## shockboogie

Dukeprincess said:


> Love the outfit *Sammi!*  Are those wedges similar to the Miss Boxe?
> 
> Here's me today in an oldie, but goodie - Julian in Deco Butterfly



You have an amazing figure!


----------



## Butterfly_77

ah, Ladies 

I'm always inspired by the gorgeous women here on this thread and I'm feeling very honored to inspire some of you too 



Mittens34 said:


> Butterfly you look beautiful in your wishbone Jeanne. I love it on you!!!



thank you so much, dear J. :kiss:



Mittens34 said:


> Butterfly, you look lovely in your new heart trail top. I think I will have be on the lookout for that one now too.



you should definitely; I bet you'll look gorgeous in it. It goes so well with a black pencil skirt!



phiphi said:


> butterfly does that!! who knows how many prints have jumped into my brain because of her!!



*lol* - proud to be your enabler  thank you so much!!



megt10 said:


> Love this on you Butterfly!



thank you, dear meg!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke, you're looking absolutely stunning. I love this print (actually I have never seen it before - this must be pre the time I ventured into DVF )

the whole look is perfect and your slender figure...OMG!!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Love the outfit *Sammi!*  Are those wedges similar to the Miss Boxe?
> 
> Here's me today in an oldie, but goodie - Julian in Deco Butterfly


----------



## Butterfly_77

congrats on your new haul   

I have never tried on a Linda wrap but this one looks brilliant on you! what's the material of it? also Silk?

I'm so proud to be swirl twins with you 

cannot wait to see more gorgeous in action pics  - just keep the hubby occupied with some car magazines or TV shows 



Mittens34 said:


> I have been really bad lately. Last week I had only bought 4 new DV dresses, but now I have 8 new DVF dresses and 2 new DVF tops. Here are two of my DVF dresses. One is the new Linda wrap that just came out and the second one is the Jeanne in the swirl. I had bought the swirl in July, but never wore it until last week. It might be a little too short on me, but I'm keeping it. I love the Linda wrap and it's so comfortable for the winter time.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Love the outfit *Sammi!*  Are those wedges similar to the Miss Boxe?
> 
> Here's me today in an oldie, but goodie - Julian in Deco Butterfly



OMG LOVE IT! Duke you look stunning. I so love that dress on you. You look amazing and I want that dress


----------



## sammix3

shockboogie said:


> Love this on you! I just picked this up last night at Neimans for $120! I can't wait to wear it out



What a steal!  Can't wait to see it!



canadianstudies said:


> I agree. My wrap dress from the outlet was $260... not much of a bargain! Although the Avaro trousers I got for $80 were a much better deal.



Any deal is better than no deal 



Mittens34 said:


> I have been really bad lately. Last week I had only bought 4 new DV dresses, but now I have 8 new DVF dresses and 2 new DVF tops. Here are two of my DVF dresses. One is the new Linda wrap that just came out and the second one is the Jeanne in the swirl. I had bought the swirl in July, but never wore it until last week. It might be a little too short on me, but I'm keeping it. I love the Linda wrap and it's so comfortable for the winter time.



You look stunning!  I swear DVF is made for you.  And I don't think it's too short.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Love the outfit *Sammi!*  Are those wedges similar to the Miss Boxe?
> 
> Here's me today in an oldie, but goodie - Julian in Deco Butterfly



Thanks Duke, you look super fab as well!  The Ron Ron Zeppas are similar to the Miss Boxe, but they're 85mm and have a rounder toe and shows a little more toe cleavage.  I just Googled a pic of the Miss Boxe and that's what I think the difference is.  I'm still trying to break the toe box in, my poor toes!



phiphi said:


> very pretty sammi!!!!



Thanks babe!



shockboogie said:


> You have an amazing figure!



You are so sweet 



Butterfly_77 said:


> congrats on your new haul
> 
> I have never tried on a Linda wrap but this one looks brilliant on you! what's the material of it? also Silk?
> 
> I'm so proud to be swirl twins with you
> 
> cannot wait to see more gorgeous in action pics  - just keep the hubby occupied with some car magazines or TV shows



I always love your modeling pics, can't wait til the you get more goodies.


----------



## **saraah**

sammix3 said:


> Good morning my lovely ladies! This week is going to be a DVF week for me since I'm in Atlantic for work.



so pretty!


----------



## **saraah**

Butterfly_77 said:


> let's start the new week with something from DVF
> 
> ...new jeanne in wishbone




i love that print!


----------



## **saraah**

shockboogie said:


> Love this on you! I just picked this up last night at Neimans for $120! I can't wait to wear it out



lucky you!  which neimans was this?


----------



## **saraah**

Mittens34 said:


> I have been really bad lately. Last week I had only bought 4 new DV dresses, but now I have 8 new DVF dresses and 2 new DVF tops. Here are two of my DVF dresses. One is the new Linda wrap that just came out and the second one is the Jeanne in the swirl. I had bought the swirl in July, but never wore it until last week. It might be a little too short on me, but I'm keeping it. I love the Linda wrap and it's so comfortable for the winter time.



8 new dresses??    i thought i was bad ... 
btw, you look beautiful in those prints!


----------



## **saraah**

sammix3 said:


> Thank you for everyone's lovely comments.
> 
> Outfit for day 2: ibiza cardigan and black panel marta skirt with my new CL Ron Ron wedges! Trying to break them in today hehe.



i love your cardigan!
after seeing your modeling pics, i feel like i need to shop for one of those cardigans!


----------



## **saraah**

Dukeprincess said:


> Love the outfit *Sammi!*  Are those wedges similar to the Miss Boxe?
> 
> Here's me today in an oldie, but goodie - Julian in Deco Butterfly



beautiful!


----------



## **saraah**

NANI1972 said:


> DVF on Haute:  http://www.hautelook.com/event/11946dianevonfurstenbergwcwfwh
> 
> I got these two items!
> http://www.hautelook.com/product/2767632
> http://www.hautelook.com/product/2784665
> 
> Use this code to get $10 off VISA10OFF



thanks!


----------



## shockboogie

**saraah** said:


> lucky you!  which neimans was this?




I bought it from the Neiman Marcus in Troy, MI. I was surprised to see it marked as such especially since there were tops there that were marked higher that this dress even though the retail price of the top was lower than this dress.


----------



## Mittens34

sammix3 said:


> Thank you for everyone's lovely comments.
> 
> Outfit for day 2: ibiza cardigan and black panel marta skirt with my new CL Ron Ron wedges! Trying to break them in today hehe.



Sammi, you look beautiful in your new Marta Skirt and Ibiza cardigan!!!


----------



## Mittens34

Dukeprincess said:


> Love the outfit *Sammi!*  Are those wedges similar to the Miss Boxe?
> 
> Here's me today in an oldie, but goodie - Julian in Deco Butterfly



Duke, you look gorgeous in your Julian Deco Butterfly!!! You have such a beautiful figure.


----------



## Mittens34

Butterfly_77 said:


> congrats on your new haul
> 
> I have never tried on a Linda wrap but this one looks brilliant on you! what's the material of it? also Silk?
> 
> I'm so proud to be swirl twins with you
> 
> cannot wait to see more gorgeous in action pics  - just keep the hubby occupied with some car magazines or TV shows



Butterfly it's because of this beautiful picture of you in your Jeanne Swirl that I bought mine. You look amazing in yours!!! You should try the Linda wrap. You will love it. It's made out of wool and it's so soft. I wear size Medium in it and I think that would be the perfect size for you.


----------



## Mittens34

phiphi said:


> WHISTLES!!! love them all mittens! you look fantastic!!! can't wait to see the rest (and 8 new ones!?! i'd love to live in your closet!)



Your so sweet Phiphi!!! Yes, I have gone overboard on DVF and my husband is calling me a hoarder now too. I will have to take a picture of my closets and post on here. I'm just embarrassed, because I need to organize them.


----------



## Mittens34

Dukeprincess said:


> Holy hotness!    You look amazing!



Thank you so much for your kind words Duke!!! That means so much coming from you. Your the DVF Queen!!!


----------



## Mittens34

LovesYSL said:


> Is anyone going to the NYC sample sale this week? I'm planning to go Wednesday. If anyone has gone, how was it and what did you buy?



I wish I lived in NY so I could go to the sample sale.


----------



## Mittens34

megt10 said:


> These dresses are gorgeous on you Mittens. I have the Linda too. I haven't worn it yet but when I do I will post a pic. I love the Swirl too and it isn't too short on you.



Thank you so much Meg!!! I can't wait to see the Linda on you. Right now is a perfect time to wear it, since it's cold outside. You have to post a picture.


----------



## Mittens34

sammix3 said:


> What a steal!  Can't wait to see it!
> 
> 
> 
> Any deal is better than no deal
> 
> 
> 
> You look stunning!  I swear DVF is made for you.  And I don't think it's too short.



Thank you so much Sammi. That is so sweet of you to say.


----------



## Mittens34

**saraah** said:


> 8 new dresses??    i thought i was bad ...
> btw, you look beautiful in those prints!



Yes, I have been very bad. My husband is going to be so mad, when he gets back from his business trip and takes a look in my closet. Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## phiphi

Butterfly_77 said:


> ah, Ladies
> 
> I'm always inspired by the gorgeous women here on this thread and I'm feeling very honored to inspire some of you too
> 
> *lol* - proud to be your enabler  thank you so much!!







			
				mittens34 said:
			
		

> Your so sweet Phiphi!!! Yes, I have gone overboard on DVF and my husband is calling me a hoarder now too. I will have to take a picture of my closets and post on here. I'm just embarrassed, because I need to organize them.



pics pics pics! pics! pics!! (and we will ignore DH. you look AH-mazing in those dresses!)


----------



## inspiredgem

cheburashka said:


> Everyone looks fabulous !!!!!!!! Thank you for modeling pics !
> 
> I been meaning to post this dress, which I seen in lucky and completely adore, but I have finals at school plus I had to take my pet to ER vet for two days in the row because she was really sick, so several all nighters deterred me.
> 
> Here is the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as a little off top, here is my baby, her name is Grisha !


Hope your baby is feeling better!


**saraah** said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i just wanted to share my latest dvf purchases.
> i feel like a total addict/ hoarder but i can't stop looking for more dvf items! (despite my self-imposed ban )
> 
> anyway, it's new julian in little leaves medium mint (my first wrap!  i had to get this after seeing megt10's modeling photos ) and golda in indian daisy.


Love them both!


sammix3 said:


> Good morning my lovely ladies! This week is going to be a DVF week for me since I'm in Atlantic for work.


You look fabulous!  I love this print!


creighbaby said:


> Back from the sale. It was just meh. They are getting three more shipments and I suspect that it will be better as the week progresses. There were only two sample racks and my friends destroyed them. I got a few sample sweaters and some non-sample items.
> 
> I picked up a *mongolia jacket* in light green for me and light blue for my sister.
> 
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=41490158
> 
> harpersbazaar.com/cm/harpersbazaar/images/i7/Hbz-dvf-fw11-04-de.jpg
> 
> *Kaitlin messenger bag*
> bagbliss.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Diane-von-Furstenberg-Kaitlin-Messenger-Bag-.jpg
> 
> *Holmes Fringe Poncho*
> g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/Shopbop/p/pcs/products/diavf/diavf4035112328/diavf4035112328_p1_1-0_254x500.jpg


Great purchases!  


Butterfly_77 said:


> let's start the new week with something from DVF
> 
> ...new jeanne in wishbone


Very pretty!


Mittens34 said:


> I have been really bad lately. Last week I had only bought 4 new DV dresses, but now I have 8 new DVF dresses and 2 new DVF tops. Here are two of my DVF dresses. One is the new Linda wrap that just came out and the second one is the Jeanne in the swirl. I had bought the swirl in July, but never wore it until last week. It might be a little too short on me, but I'm keeping it. I love the Linda wrap and it's so comfortable for the winter time.


I think they both look stunning on you!


sammix3 said:


> Thank you for everyone's lovely comments.
> 
> Outfit for day 2: ibiza cardigan and black panel marta skirt with my new CL Ron Ron wedges! Trying to break them in today hehe.


I love this!  The print on the cardigan is gorgeous!  Love the wedges too!


Dukeprincess said:


> Love the outfit *Sammi!*  Are those wedges similar to the Miss Boxe?
> 
> Here's me today in an oldie, but goodie - Julian in Deco Butterfly


You look great!


NANI1972 said:


> DVF on Haute:  http://www.hautelook.com/event/11946dianevonfurstenbergwcwfwh
> 
> I got these two items!
> http://www.hautelook.com/product/2767632
> http://www.hautelook.com/product/2784665
> 
> Use this code to get $10 off VISA10OFF


Congrats!  Can't wait to see pictures!


Butterfly_77 said:


> congrats on your new haul
> 
> I have never tried on a Linda wrap but this one looks brilliant on you! what's the material of it? also Silk?
> 
> I'm so proud to be swirl twins with you
> 
> cannot wait to see more gorgeous in action pics  - just keep the hubby occupied with some car magazines or TV shows


I love the swirl print!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Mittens34 said:


> Butterfly it's because of this beautiful picture of you in your Jeanne Swirl that I bought mine. You look amazing in yours!!! You should try the Linda wrap. You will love it. It's made out of wool and it's so soft. I wear size Medium in it and I think that would be the perfect size for you.


----------



## Butterfly_77

yess.....please post pix of your closet(s). It would be great to see your collection 



Mittens34 said:


> Your so sweet Phiphi!!! Yes, I have gone overboard on DVF and my husband is calling me a hoarder now too. I will have to take a picture of my closets and post on here. I'm just embarrassed, because I need to organize them.


----------



## MaitaiCat

Such a crazy week, I just wanted to mention that I love the photos. It's hard to keep myself from shopping. 



Dukeprincess said:


> Here's me today in an oldie, but goodie - Julian in Deco Butterfly



I remember seeing this one! This one predates my obsession. I love it on you.



Butterfly_77 said:


> I'm so proud to be swirl twins with you
> 
> cannot wait to see more gorgeous in action pics  - just keep the hubby occupied with some car magazines or TV shows



So jealous. I still kick myself for not getting that one. 



sammix3 said:


> Outfit for day 2: ibiza cardigan and black panel marta skirt with my new CL Ron Ron wedges! Trying to break them in today hehe.



So cute, and while backtracking through what I missed the past few days my other half noticed your Wrap of the Month. Poor guy knows about every month so far. It looks great on you though!


----------



## megt10

NANI1972 said:


> DVF on Haute: http://www.hautelook.com/event/11946dianevonfurstenbergwcwfwh
> 
> I got these two items!
> http://www.hautelook.com/product/2767632
> http://www.hautelook.com/product/2784665
> 
> Use this code to get $10 off VISA10OFF


 I can't wait to see that dress on you. It is so pretty. I looked at it but I think that it would be way too short on me.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> congrats on your new haul
> 
> I have never tried on a Linda wrap but this one looks brilliant on you! what's the material of it? also Silk?
> 
> I'm so proud to be swirl twins with you
> 
> cannot wait to see more gorgeous in action pics - just keep the hubby occupied with some car magazines or TV shows


 Oh, oh, oh, I love it Butterfly, I want it Butterfly. You look fabulous!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Thank you for everyone's lovely comments.
> 
> Outfit for day 2: ibiza cardigan and black panel marta skirt with my new CL Ron Ron wedges! Trying to break them in today hehe.


 Gorgeous Sammi, I don't know how I could have missed this pic. You look fabulous. I think I need to get a few more cardigans after seeing this pic.


----------



## megt10

Mittens34 said:


> Thank you so much Meg!!! I can't wait to see the Linda on you. Right now is a perfect time to wear it, since it's cold outside. You have to post a picture.


 Yep it is the perfect weather for the dress. I may wear mine today if not then Friday night to Shul. I will take a pic when I wear it. I am almost caught up with my pics. I have a few I haven't posted yet but will soon.


----------



## megt10

Mittens34 said:


> Yes, I have been very bad. My husband is going to be so mad, when he gets back from his business trip and takes a look in my closet. Thank you so much for your kind words.


 I am so lucky that my closet is now upstairs, new purchases go unseen until they are worn. At this point my DH has no idea what is new and what isn't .


----------



## Dukeprincess

*saarah, mittens, butterfly, megt, sammi, inspired, and maitai!*  That is by far, one of my favorite prints DVF has released.


----------



## amusedcleo

Ladies, I love this thread!  It's also very dangerous  I love seeing all of you in your outfits!  I am interested in buying a wrap dress and wanted to know what the difference between the New Julian and the New Jeanne was.  Also, how is the sizing?  I only have two handy dresses and those run really big so I don't have much to go off of.  Your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone here own the LINDA wrap with the polka dot mesh sleeves?






How does it run sizing-wise?  It only comes in alphabetical sizing (P/S/M/L), not numerical sizing.....and I'm wondering what size I should take.  I'm normally a 2-4 in DvF's classic wraps......


----------



## LABAG

any views on the Madeline red print blouse?


----------



## Butterfly_77

I'll watch out for you - size 4, right?



megt10 said:


> Oh, oh, oh, I love it Butterfly, I want it Butterfly. You look fabulous!


----------



## BougieBoo

Woot!!! Just managed to order the Newsy from Haute Look! Hope it wasn't a computer glitch!!  

Side note, I have the New Jeanne in a 0 and it's a *little* snug, so I went for the Newsy in a size 2. It should be ok, right? Not too big (or small??)? I figured I would need a little wiggle room because of the buttons. Certainly don't want them 'pulling'!! 

I love this thread!! Such Beautiful dresses!


----------



## Dukeprincess

foxycleopatra said:


> Does anyone here own the LINDA wrap with the polka dot mesh sleeves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does it run sizing-wise?  It only comes in alphabetical sizing (P/S/M/L), not numerical sizing.....and I'm wondering what size I should take.  I'm normally a 2-4 in DvF's classic wraps......



I am usually a 6-8 in DVF wraps and I took a Medium, so you'd be a small.  HTH.


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> any views on the Madeline red print blouse?



What do you mean?  I love mine!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks for this, Duke. I was going to order a Linda wrap on sale on matches.com in size M; now I'm not sure if I should go for the size L? I'm a sz 8-10 in the normal wraps...


paging mittens34: how snug is your size M???

TIA




Dukeprincess said:


> I am usually a 6-8 in DVF wraps and I took a Medium, so you'd be a small.  HTH.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke, sweety, could you pls give some details about this blouse (name, print). I'm head over heels in love with the whole look  



Dukeprincess said:


> Aww, thanks dear!   I couldn't agree more, except...I bought my first Chanel instead!
> 
> Just got home from a friend's birthday dinner where I wore DVF, CL and Chanel!


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess said:


> What do you mean? I love mine!


Hi DukePrincess !
if you have it -thaN it will be great!I love the prInt, but was wondering if it was too? busy. 
No matter, can you post a pic? 
Every Pic I have see of you-you wear DVF so well(and Meg, and Butterfly, sammix........everyone who CAN post pics-thanks to you all for keeping me always looking for DVF.......


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> thanks for this, Duke. I was going to order a Linda wrap on sale on matches.com in size M; now I'm not sure if I should go for the size L? I'm a sz 8-10 in the normal wraps...
> 
> 
> paging mittens34: how snug is your size M???
> 
> TIA



Are you sure the L won't be too big?  Maybe each Linda runs differently depending on the material.



Butterfly_77 said:


> Duke, sweety, could you pls give some details about this blouse (name, print). I'm head over heels in love with the whole look



Oh, this is the B Louche Blouse, I am not sure of the print name though.   I love it too, easy to dress up or down.  Thank you for the sweet compliment!   Can't wait until you come to the Chanel darkside.  



LABAG said:


> Hi DukePrincess !
> if you have it -thaN it will be great!I love the prInt, but was wondering if it was too? busy.
> No matter, can you post a pic?
> Every Pic I have see of you-you wear DVF so well(and Meg, and Butterfly, sammix........everyone who CAN post pics-thanks to you all for keeping me always looking for DVF.......



No, it really isn't busy at all IMO.  I am in the process of switching jobs, but I will be out after the holiday so I will snap a pic then.  

I also snagged an Emsley on sale, but have no time to take pictures of that either!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, Duke. I'll watch out for this blouse on *bay....

I'm so unsure about the size of the Linda. The model on matches.com already wears a size S and I might need a size L. But I'm not sure if L is not too big around the shoulder.... why oh why have I never tried on a Linda dress before? The risk of an ill fitting dress is quite big and I'll probably pass on this beauty:

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...stenberg-DVF-B-D9456414S11-dresses-BLUE/53344


----------



## Butterfly_77

me today - yet another DVF day 

......those new thighs were so static the whole day, I almost went crazy


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> me today - yet another DVF day
> 
> ......those new thighs were so static the whole day, I almost went crazy



HOT!!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> I'll watch out for you - size 4, right?


 Yes that would be great. I want it. I know what a shock .


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> me today - yet another DVF day
> 
> ......those new thighs were so static the whole day, I almost went crazy


 Ok you are killing me now, love and want this too. You look fantastic.


----------



## Butterfly_77

megt10 said:


> Ok you are killing me now, love and want this too. You look fantastic.



 thank you

this one is readily available at the moment on *bay......

I was not sure about the animal print first but now love it so much!! I bet you would look amazon in that one!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, Sammi!!

no DVF for you today, or did I miss the pic? 



sammix3 said:


> HOT!!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> thanks, Sammi!!
> 
> no DVF for you today, or did I miss the pic?



I was too busy to take a pic! ush:


----------



## sammix3

Thank you so much ladies!



inspiredgem said:


> Hope your baby is feeling better!
> 
> Love them both!
> 
> You look fabulous!  I love this print!
> 
> Great purchases!
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> I think they both look stunning on you!
> 
> I love this!  The print on the cardigan is gorgeous!  Love the wedges too!
> 
> You look great!
> 
> Congrats!  Can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> I love the swirl print!





MaitaiCat said:


> Such a crazy week, I just wanted to mention that I love the photos. It's hard to keep myself from shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember seeing this one! This one predates my obsession. I love it on you.
> 
> 
> 
> So jealous. I still kick myself for not getting that one.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute, and while backtracking through what I missed the past few days my other half noticed your Wrap of the Month. Poor guy knows about every month so far. It looks great on you though!





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Sammi, I don't know how I could have missed this pic. You look fabulous. I think I need to get a few more cardigans after seeing this pic.


----------



## sammix3

**saraah** said:


> so pretty!





**saraah** said:


> i love your cardigan!
> after seeing your modeling pics, i feel like i need to shop for one of those cardigans!



Thanks Sarah!  Go get one!!!  They're amazing!



Mittens34 said:


> Sammi, you look beautiful in your new Marta Skirt and Ibiza cardigan!!!



Thanks Mittens


----------



## megt10

BougieBoo said:


> Woot!!! Just managed to order the Newsy from Haute Look! Hope it wasn't a computer glitch!!
> 
> Side note, I have the New Jeanne in a 0 and it's a *little* snug, so I went for the Newsy in a size 2. It should be ok, right? Not too big (or small??)? I figured I would need a little wiggle room because of the buttons. Certainly don't want them 'pulling'!!
> 
> I love this thread!! Such Beautiful dresses!


 I got the Newsy too and I normally wear a size 2 DVF sheath dress and a size 4 wrap. I went with the size 4 in the Newsy because of the buttons. Anything that has buttons down it I automatically size up. While I am not busty I am broad across the back and sizing up keeps the buttons from pulling.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> thanks, Duke. I'll watch out for this blouse on *bay....
> 
> I'm so unsure about the size of the Linda. The model on matches.com already wears a size S and I might need a size L. But I'm not sure if L is not too big around the shoulder.... why oh why have I never tried on a Linda dress before? The risk of an ill fitting dress is quite big and I'll probably pass on this beauty:
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...stenberg-DVF-B-D9456414S11-dresses-BLUE/53344


 I love that Butterfly, you should try the Med and if it doesn't work you can return it.


----------



## phiphi

Butterfly_77 said:


> me today - yet another DVF day
> 
> ......those new thighs were so static the whole day, I almost went crazy



gorgeous!!! totally love this, butterfly!


----------



## megt10

I wore this a couple of days ago. I don't think I posted it and at this hour of the morning I can't remember the name. That is Dukes job, lol. Oh and here is my Love is Life Wrap.


----------



## chloe speaks

How are the NYC DVF ladies doing? The sample sale is CRAZY! DVF fur vests were offered


----------



## Butterfly_77

love it, meg!

the Love is Life is one of my favorite prints - have it in the old Jeanne version and was thinking about getting it also in the New Julian version... crazy, I know 



megt10 said:


> I wore this a couple of days ago. I don't think I posted it and at this hour of the morning I can't remember the name. That is Dukes job, lol. Oh and here is my Love is Life Wrap.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, phiphi! It was so worth to take the risk of not liking it or feeling too sexy in it! I so love it!! 



phiphi said:


> gorgeous!!! totally love this, butterfly!


----------



## Butterfly_77

I think, I'll have a go with size Medium; returning is always a big hassle because of the import duties I need to pay in my country  (not sure if I get it back in case of a return...)



megt10 said:


> I love that Butterfly, you should try the Med and if it doesn't work you can return it.


----------



## Butterfly_77

:cry:

pls post updates of your outfits for this week soon; please, please :kiss:



sammix3 said:


> I was too busy to take a pic! ush:


----------



## shoes4me2

megt10 said:


> I wore this a couple of days ago. I don't think I posted it and at this hour of the morning I can't remember the name. That is Dukes job, lol. Oh and here is my Love is Life Wrap.



You look beautiful in your Love is Life Julian and your other DVF dress is the Nove.  Your Clichys are out of this world.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> love it, meg!
> 
> the Love is Life is one of my favorite prints - have it in the old Jeanne version and was thinking about getting it also in the New Julian version... crazy, I know


 


shoes4me2 said:


> You look beautiful in your Love is Life Julian and your other DVF dress is the Nove. Your Clichys are out of this world.


 Thank you ladies. I love the print of the Love is Life. I still have a couple of wraps that I haven't worn yet but hope to soon and will post pics then.


----------



## BougieBoo

megt10 said:
			
		

> I got the Newsy too and I normally wear a size 2 DVF sheath dress and a size 4 wrap. I went with the size 4 in the Newsy because of the buttons. Anything that has buttons down it I automatically size up. While I am not busty I am broad across the back and sizing up keeps the buttons from pulling.



Thanks Meg! Hopefully the 2 works because I really love the look of this dress!!! )


----------



## creighbaby

chloe speaks said:


> How are the NYC DVF ladies doing? The sample sale is CRAZY! DVF fur vests were offered



I love the vests and was able to get one for me (blue) and another for my sister (green) for xmas. I almost got one in black and at the last minute remembered that I had the Indina in black.

Did anyone watch the video of people snatching up the coats that racked posted? While I think the folks behind the video are smug, the video is interesting to watch.

http://ny.racked.com/archives/2011/...oat_gets_snatched_up_at_the_dvf_sale.php#more


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> I wore this a couple of days ago. I don't think I posted it and at this hour of the morning I can't remember the name. That is Dukes job, lol. Oh and here is my Love is Life Wrap.



so pretty!!!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> so pretty!!!!


 
Thanks Phiphi.


----------



## NANI1972

Bloomies has a few bag and clutches on sale. Use code SNOWFLAKE to get an extra 20% off!

I got this one! I'm on a roll with the DVF clutches this week. lol

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...&CategoryID=5281#fn=spp=28&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=19
*
BTW just want to say you ladies look so amazing in your DVF!!!*


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I wore this a couple of days ago. I don't think I posted it and at this hour of the morning I can't remember the name. That is Dukes job, lol. Oh and here is my Love is Life Wrap.



I just love the CL pairings with DVF.  I'm loving those purple velvet ones!


----------



## sammix3

Yesterday I wore the lunelle top from Saks with a BCBG pencil skirt, Wolford tights and CL Ron Ron wedges, but I was too busy and didn't get a chance to take a pic 

Here is today's outfit:  oh and next week there will be a new piece!


----------



## LABAG

Was able to grab the Trelodie tie blouse in concrete(taupe) @Shopbop, 20 % off till today- for 98.00 plus had a 25.00 gift certificate-73.00!!! its such a neutral classic blouse-love it tied and untied.
Love the dresses Ladies-you all look FABULOUS!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> I wore this a couple of days ago. I don't think I posted it and at this hour of the morning I can't remember the name. That is Dukes job, lol. Oh and here is my Love is Life Wrap.



I want a Love is Life wrap!    Looks great on you Meg.  And the other dress is the Nove. 

Great FB wrap *Sammi!*


----------



## LovesYSL

I went to the DVF sample sale yesterday and was not impressed.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sorry for the weird effects, my uploader was taking too long with the stickers.

Heading to work in the Emsley (Bricks Large print).  Ignore the unmade bed, cleaning lady comes today.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I just love the CL pairings with DVF. I'm loving those purple velvet ones!


 
Thanks Sammi I got those on clearance from Outnet. They are super comfy and I do like the crystals they are really sparkly .



sammix3 said:


> Yesterday I wore the lunelle top from Saks with a BCBG pencil skirt, Wolford tights and CL Ron Ron wedges, but I was too busy and didn't get a chance to take a pic
> 
> Here is today's outfit: oh and next week there will be a new piece!


 I love this on you! I really wish I had bought this.


Dukeprincess said:


> I want a Love is Life wrap!  Looks great on you Meg. And the other dress is the Nove.
> 
> Thanks Duke. It was too early for me to remember much, lol.
> 
> Great FB wrap *Sammi!*


 


Dukeprincess said:


> Sorry for the weird effects, my uploader was taking too long with the stickers.
> 
> Heading to work in the Emsley (Bricks Large print). Ignore the unmade bed, cleaning lady comes today.


 This like everything else looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Good morning my lovely ladies! This week is going to be a DVF week for me since I'm in Atlantic for work.


 Just got this on Facebook. Not sure how it popped up as the wrap but it was on sale for 241.00. Anyone else wanting it looks like they had all sizes available. Thanks Sammi for more enabling .


----------



## sammix3

LABAG said:


> Was able to grab the Trelodie tie blouse in concrete(taupe) @Shopbop, 20 % off till today- for 98.00 plus had a 25.00 gift certificate-73.00!!! its such a neutral classic blouse-love it tied and untied.
> Love the dresses Ladies-you all look FABULOUS!



What a steal!!  Congrats!



Dukeprincess said:


> I want a Love is Life wrap!    Looks great on you Meg.  And the other dress is the Nove.
> 
> Great FB wrap *Sammi!*



Thanks love.



LovesYSL said:


> I went to the DVF sample sale yesterday and was not impressed.



Aww sorry to hear that.  I would still like to go one day.

Did you get anything though?



Dukeprincess said:


> Sorry for the weird effects, my uploader was taking too long with the stickers.
> 
> Heading to work in the Emsley (Bricks Large print).  Ignore the unmade bed, cleaning lady comes today.



Duke, you look amazing in everything!  And my bed is unmade all the time, lol.



megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi I got those on clearance from Outnet. They are super comfy and I do like the crystals they are really sparkly .
> 
> 
> I love this on you! I really wish I had bought this.
> 
> 
> 
> This like everything else looks gorgeous on you.



I'm sure you'll be able to get it on sale eventually


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Just got this on Facebook. Not sure how it popped up as the wrap but it was on sale for 241.00. Anyone else wanting it looks like they had all sizes available. Thanks Sammi for more enabling .



Yay!! GO GO GO!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Yay!! GO GO GO!


 Yep, I was just saying the last time you posted the dress that I wish I had bought it. Now I have . I was afraid the colors might look to young on me but you know what I love the dress and I don't care .


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *meg and sammi!* 

Congrats on the steal, *meg!*

This clearly must be a mistake:  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v.../3236301?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=0


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you *meg and sammi!*
> 
> Congrats on the steal, *meg!*
> 
> This clearly must be a mistake: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v.../3236301?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=0


 Thanks Duke. That does look like a mistake. Anyone that is interested though should jump on it. I am sure that Nordstrom would honor the price.


----------



## creighbaby

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you meg and sammi!
> 
> Congrats on the steal, meg!
> 
> This clearly must be a mistake: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v.../3236301?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=0



that is an amazing color.


----------



## Butterfly_77

another outing of my new DvF blouse

I'm a bit repetitive, but I love it so much at the moment 

...and sorry for the wrinkled skirt....to much meetings today *lol*


----------



## Butterfly_77

love it love it love it 

just off to check Facebook.....maybe I'm lucky too...



sammix3 said:


> Yesterday I wore the lunelle top from Saks with a BCBG pencil skirt, Wolford tights and CL Ron Ron wedges, but I was too busy and didn't get a chance to take a pic
> 
> Here is today's outfit:  oh and next week there will be a new piece!


----------



## Butterfly_77

meg.....where did you see it? I have not found it on fb (can you pm me, please :kiss



megt10 said:


> Just got this on Facebook. Not sure how it popped up as the wrap but it was on sale for 241.00. Anyone else wanting it looks like they had all sizes available. Thanks Sammi for more enabling .


----------



## sammix3

FB has 2012 pre-fall collection pics.  There are some cute pieces


----------



## MaitaiCat

sammix3 said:


> FB has 2012 pre-fall collection pics.  There are some cute pieces



Ditto. There are some pieces going on my Want List... maybe even that leather coat.


----------



## Lolali

Hi ladies I've been a secret lurker on this thread and enjoyed reading everyone's post. You all look gorgeous in DVF! Decided to share two outfits I wear at work lately...thanks for letting me share!


----------



## megt10

Lolali said:


> Hi ladies I've been a secret lurker on this thread and enjoyed reading everyone's post. You all look gorgeous in DVF! Decided to share two outfits I wear at work lately...thanks for letting me share!


 Thanks for posting and welcome. I love your outfits. 


Butterfly_77 said:


> another outing of my new DvF blouse
> 
> I'm a bit repetitive, but I love it so much at the moment
> 
> ...and sorry for the wrinkled skirt....to much meetings today *lol*


 You look fantastic Butterfly. I pmd you.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, my dear 



megt10 said:


> Thanks for posting and welcome. I love your outfits.
> 
> You look fantastic Butterfly. I pmd you.


----------



## Butterfly_77

outfit of today...now off to a well deserved weekend 

inspired by our beautiful Mittens, I'm wearing the New Jeanne in Swirl. Although, I prefer to wear this one with bare legs or very sheer tights, it's quite ok with opaque tights as well....

sorry for the crappy pic - it was taken very early this morning


----------



## neko-chan

Great shape Butterfly!

I am in LOVE with this dress online
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod142010519&eItemId=prod142010519&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FNo%253D60%2526Ntt%253Ddvf%2526_requestid%253D13023%2526N%253D0


----------



## sammix3

Everyone's looks fabulous!



Butterfly_77 said:


> another outing of my new DvF blouse
> 
> I'm a bit repetitive, but I love it so much at the moment
> 
> ...and sorry for the wrinkled skirt....to much meetings today *lol*





Lolali said:


> Hi ladies I've been a secret lurker on this thread and enjoyed reading everyone's post. You all look gorgeous in DVF! Decided to share two outfits I wear at work lately...thanks for letting me share!





Butterfly_77 said:


> outfit of today...now off to a well deserved weekend
> 
> inspired by our beautiful Mittens, I'm wearing the New Jeanne in Swirl. Although, I prefer to wear this one with bare legs or very sheer tights, it's quite ok with opaque tights as well....
> 
> sorry for the crappy pic - it was taken very early this morning


----------



## sammix3

I love it too!!



neko-chan said:


> Great shape Butterfly!
> 
> I am in LOVE with this dress online
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod142010519&eItemId=prod142010519&cmCat=search&searchType=MAIN&parentId=&icid=&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FNo%253D60%2526Ntt%253Ddvf%2526_requestid%253D13023%2526N%253D0


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> outfit of today...now off to a well deserved weekend
> 
> inspired by our beautiful Mittens, I'm wearing the New Jeanne in Swirl. Although, I prefer to wear this one with bare legs or very sheer tights, it's quite ok with opaque tights as well....
> 
> sorry for the crappy pic - it was taken very early this morning


 LOVE IT! You look so fantastic.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Lolali said:


> Hi ladies I've been a secret lurker on this thread and enjoyed reading everyone's post. You all look gorgeous in DVF! Decided to share two outfits I wear at work lately...thanks for letting me share!



You look amazing!  I love your blouses! 



Butterfly_77 said:


> outfit of today...now off to a well deserved weekend
> 
> inspired by our beautiful Mittens, I'm wearing the New Jeanne in Swirl. Although, I prefer to wear this one with bare legs or very sheer tights, it's quite ok with opaque tights as well....
> 
> sorry for the crappy pic - it was taken very early this morning



Someone was clearly turning heads at the office today!


----------



## Butterfly_77

*thank you* so much, ladies 



sammix3 said:


> Everyone's looks fabulous!





megt10 said:


> LOVE IT! You look so fantastic.





Dukeprincess said:


> You look amazing!  I love your blouses!
> 
> 
> 
> Someone was clearly turning *heads at the office today*!


----------



## foxycleopatra

DvF JEANNE in SQUARE DIAMOND MEDIUM - 50% off

sizes 6, 12

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-jeanne-wrap-dress/3234210


----------



## Lolali

thanks meg, sammi and duke!


----------



## Princess Pink

it's just arrived!  I love it, but unsure which color shoes/bag/accessories to wear with it, any suggestions welcome! I don't have any color shoes similar to the ones in the DVF picture. All I can think of at the moment is nude.....


----------



## megt10

Princess Pink said:


> it's just arrived!  I love it, but unsure which color shoes/bag/accessories to wear with it, any suggestions welcome! I don't have any color shoes similar to the ones in the DVF picture. All I can think of at the moment is nude.....


 I have this dress and I wore it with nude, black and royal blue.


----------



## Princess Pink

megt10 said:


> I have this dress and I wore it with nude, black and royal blue.



Thank you! I don't have royal blue but plenty of black and will use my nudes as well. What color bag did you use? As the dress is so patterned and in keeping with the gold button snaps, will just keep jewelry to a minimum, plain gold.

It's such a bright design! I think if I'd saw it first IRL before buying most probably would have not chosen but seeing it now more and more will absolutely learn to love it!

It's my first DVF wrap for a few years; the fabric seems a lot lighter than my other ones....


----------



## Butterfly_77

I was going to say nude too - nude goes with everything 

Or black (for the winter season)

I'm not sure where you're based, but the UK chains "Jones the Bootmaker" and LKBennett always have nice high heels in navy/royal/metallic blue

http://www.jonesbootmaker.com/main/details/CELESTE_2_BluePatent/00330459N92

http://www.lkbennett.com/shoes/courts/CCSABIRA400PATENT

http://www.lkbennett.com/shoes/ss11preview/CCSELINA416PATENT

ok, I've just seen that LKBennett seems to be sold out at most sizes - normally they will have it back regularly 





megt10 said:


> I have this dress and I wore it with nude, black and royal blue.


----------



## megt10

Princess Pink said:


> Thank you! I don't have royal blue but plenty of black and will use my nudes as well. What color bag did you use? As the dress is so patterned and in keeping with the gold button snaps, will just keep jewelry to a minimum, plain gold.
> 
> It's such a bright design! I think if I'd saw it first IRL before buying most probably would have not chosen but seeing it now more and more will absolutely learn to love it!
> 
> It's my first DVF wrap for a few years; the fabric seems a lot lighter than my other ones....


 To be honest I don't remember what color bag I wore with it. Probably black but color doesn't scare me so I could have worn blue, maroon, white. I don't often match my bag to my shoes and sometimes I like a nice contrast like the white.


----------



## Princess Pink

^^ thank you ladies, lovely ideas, am going now to have a play 

Love the LK Bennett shoes - yum!!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're very much welcome.

Enjoy your new DVF wrap and remember: it's a slippery road 

Please post action pics, if possible. It's always a pleasure to be inspired by all the beautiful ladies here 



Princess Pink said:


> ^^ thank you ladies, lovely ideas, am going now to have a play
> 
> Love the LK Bennett shoes - yum!!!!


----------



## LABAG

Princess Pink said:


> it's just arrived!  I love it, but unsure which color shoes/bag/accessories to wear with it, any suggestions welcome! I don't have any color shoes similar to the ones in the DVF picture. All I can think of at the moment is nude.....


 I have this and I tried nude, and a pale grey maryjane, and reddish/wine croc slingbacks-all perfect. I didnt have anything like these colors-love it!! Congrats


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Sorry for the weird effects, my uploader was taking too long with the stickers.
> 
> Heading to work in the Emsley (Bricks Large print).  Ignore the unmade bed, cleaning lady comes today.



loving this whole look!


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> Yesterday I wore the lunelle top from Saks with a BCBG pencil skirt, Wolford tights and CL Ron Ron wedges, but I was too busy and didn't get a chance to take a pic
> 
> Here is today's outfit:  oh and next week there will be a new piece!



great outfit sammi!


----------



## phiphi

Butterfly_77 said:


> another outing of my new DvF blouse
> 
> I'm a bit repetitive, but I love it so much at the moment
> 
> ...and sorry for the wrinkled skirt....to much meetings today *lol*



i love this print, butterfly! that's such a feminine blouse too.


----------



## phiphi

Lolali said:


> Hi ladies I've been a secret lurker on this thread and enjoyed reading everyone's post. You all look gorgeous in DVF! Decided to share two outfits I wear at work lately...thanks for letting me share!



welcome to the thread! you look awesome!


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> great outfit sammi!



Thanks Phi!


----------



## shoes4me2

Lolali said:


> Hi ladies I've been a secret lurker on this thread and enjoyed reading everyone's post. You all look gorgeous in DVF! Decided to share two outfits I wear at work lately...thanks for letting me share!



You look beautiful in your new DVF tops.


----------



## shoes4me2

Dukeprincess said:


> Sorry for the weird effects, my uploader was taking too long with the stickers.
> 
> Heading to work in the Emsley (Bricks Large print).  Ignore the unmade bed, cleaning lady comes today.




I love the Emsley on you. You have a perfect figure.


----------



## shoes4me2

Here is a great deal on a brand new with tags DVF heart wrap dress. This is from this current season and it's at just $71.00, but retails for $345. Only two hours left.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Diane-V...&otn=4&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=4978922476065712640


----------



## megt10

I promised to post the Linda sweater dress when I wore it. I am wearing it today for the first time. Earlier in the day I wore it with my MBP but this evening we are going out again and so I changed to tights and Gucci boots.


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> I promised to post the Linda sweater dress when I wore it. I am wearing it today for the first time. Earlier in the day I wore it with my MBP but this evening we are going out again and so I changed to tights and Gucci boots.



I love this!  You look fabulous in red!


----------



## Lolali

meg, amazing in both ensembles!


----------



## Tamarind

I agree.  Like it both ways.


----------



## MaitaiCat

megt10 said:


> I promised to post the Linda sweater dress when I wore it. I am wearing it today for the first time. Earlier in the day I wore it with my MBP but this evening we are going out again and so I changed to tights and Gucci boots.



I love the versatility.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I promised to post the Linda sweater dress when I wore it. I am wearing it today for the first time. Earlier in the day I wore it with my MBP but this evening we are going out again and so I changed to tights and Gucci boots.



Love it!!!


----------



## MaitaiCat

Not a glamour shot, but hey, it's a lazy Sunday. Here's another Linda before I'm off to the grocery store.


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> I love this! You look fabulous in red!


 


Lolali said:


> meg, amazing in both ensembles!


 


Tamarind said:


> I agree. Like it both ways.


 


MaitaiCat said:


> I love the versatility.


 


sammix3 said:


> Love it!!!


 Thank you ladies so much. The dress is really versatile and soft. I really felt good wearing it. Inspired my DH likes me best in red so I wear it as often as possible.


----------



## shoes4me2

megt10 said:


> I promised to post the Linda sweater dress when I wore it. I am wearing it today for the first time. Earlier in the day I wore it with my MBP but this evening we are going out again and so I changed to tights and Gucci boots.



I love the red Linda dress on you. You look fabulous.


----------



## Butterfly_77

ladies, what do you think about this new print?

http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...t=14&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion


----------



## shoes4me2

Butterfly_77 said:


> ladies, what do you think about this new print?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...t=14&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion




I don't like it.


----------



## LABAG

Kinda childish looking-like baby bows? But you know, we all have different tastes-so it may work for some.


----------



## Princess Pink

Butterfly_77 said:


> ladies, what do you think about this new print?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...t=14&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion



I'm on the fence about it - don't hate it but wouldn't probably consider buying it, not sure how it would translate (or how wearable it would be) 'in real life' but I think for someone worked at DVF it would be great! It's very 'logo-ish' but in an unusual way....


----------



## megt10

MaitaiCat said:


> Not a glamour shot, but hey, it's a lazy Sunday. Here's another Linda before I'm off to the grocery store.


 I love this. It looks fabulous on you and the print is awesome.


----------



## megt10

shoes4me2 said:


> I love the red Linda dress on you. You look fabulous.


 Thanks so much Shoes! I really like the dress it is so soft I am going to look for another one.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> ladies, what do you think about this new print?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...t=14&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion


 Not a fan.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Maitai:* I love that Linda on you!

*Meg:* I especially love the pairing of the Linda and the Gucci boots! 

*Butterfly:* ITA with the others, that print is


----------



## FreshLilies

Just bought my first DVF dress! From RueLaLa. Will post pics when it arrives. I heard they run small so I ordered a size 6... not sure if it will be too big? My measurements are 35/25.5/36.5  Size 4 was sold out and it was too good of a deal to pass up. Ended up paying $40 after my credits


----------



## sammix3

I like it! I was going to get this print in the ibiza cardigan but didn't and now I regret it. 



MaitaiCat said:


> Not a glamour shot, but hey, it's a lazy Sunday. Here's another Linda before I'm off to the grocery store.


----------



## Lolali

Butterfly_77 said:


> ladies, what do you think about this new print?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...t=14&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion


I like the red/white. I find the log not intrusive to me, not like some other monograms.


----------



## shockboogie

FreshLilies said:
			
		

> Just bought my first DVF dress! From RueLaLa. Will post pics when it arrives. I heard they run small so I ordered a size 6... not sure if it will be too big? My measurements are 35/25.5/36.5  Size 4 was sold out and it was too good of a deal to pass up. Ended up paying $40 after my credits



Size 6 might be too big for you. I'm a 34-25-35 and I fit in a size 2 in DVF dresses and size 0 in tops. That's a great deal though! Maybe you can get it taken in?


----------



## Tamarind

shockboogie said:


> Size 6 might be too big for you. I'm a 34-25-35 and I fit in a size 2 in DVF dresses and size 0 in tops. That's a great deal though! Maybe you can get it taken in?


I agree with shockboogie.  I am her size and I find even some 0's too big.  However, in a wrap style you have some flexibility of wrapping it to fit, within limits.  Try it when it arrives and see about getting it tailored.


----------



## Tmft

sammix3 said:


> I like it! I was going to get this print in the ibiza cardigan but didn't and now I regret it.



I have the Ibiza in that pattern and love it!  It's very soft and surprisingly versatile because it has flecks of pink & green.  I've worn it with my Black Whitley http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-whitley-dress/3024138  and also with my pink Marchona http://www.shopbop.com/marchona-dre...524441872852.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize


----------



## Tmft

amusedcleo said:


> Ladies, I love this thread!  It's also very dangerous  I love seeing all of you in your outfits!  I am interested in buying a wrap dress and wanted to know what the difference between the New Julian and the New Jeanne was.  Also, how is the sizing?  I only have two handy dresses and those run really big so I don't have much to go off of.  Your help is greatly appreciated



New Julian-  3/4 length sleeves, no collar.  However, I've seen several New Julians listed as "Full-Sleeve", so pay attention to the listing.  

New Jeanne - full length sleeves, collared.

For New Jeanne, the upper sleeves tend to be very tight.  Also, the original Jeanne had fold back cuffs.  The New Jeannes all don't have cuffs. My Sundial, Polo Check & Clouds all have gold buttons.  The Stones (Facebook wrap for November) doesn't have cuffs.  I've got all directly from DVF.com, so I don't think it's a counterfeit issue.  (Ok, I bought the Sundial from Eve's Apple-- LOVE IT).  Also, my Clouds Jeanne http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress/886115208629,default,pd.html?start=7 in 8 seems noticeably smaller than the other dresses.  Maybe they cut smaller in the spring collection?

Julian's, in my opinion, have a bit more give overall. 

let me know if you have more questions...I have two original Jeannes, 4 New Jeannes, two old Julians & two new Julians.  

My true favorite is the Justin, but it seems like they're no longer making them...too bad, I LUV the fit.


----------



## sammix3

Tmft said:


> I have the Ibiza in that pattern and love it!  It's very soft and surprisingly versatile because it has flecks of pink & green.  I've worn it with my Black Whitley http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-whitley-dress/3024138  and also with my pink Marchona http://www.shopbop.com/marchona-dre...524441872852.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize



So jelly! Wish I bought it


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> *Maitai:* I love that Linda on you!
> 
> *Meg:* I especially love the pairing of the Linda and the Gucci boots!
> 
> *Butterfly:* ITA with the others, that print is


 Thanks so much Duke. I liked it best with the boots as well.


----------



## megt10

FreshLilies said:


> Just bought my first DVF dress! From RueLaLa. Will post pics when it arrives. I heard they run small so I ordered a size 6... not sure if it will be too big? My measurements are 35/25.5/36.5  Size 4 was sold out and it was too good of a deal to pass up. Ended up paying $40 after my credits


 You might be okay with the 6. I have this in a size 4 I think and it fits me fine. I normally wear a 2 in a sheath dress and a 4 in a wrap. My measurements are 33 24.5 32.5. I do have broad shoulders 16" and and back though.


----------



## BunnySlippers

I love DvF!
I don't own any dresses yet, but I do own 2 beautifil silk blouses. Will try to find a pic. Other than that I have a few scarves, and recently purchased the bag you can find in the link below. It is way cuter in person, I always prefer leather bags, but this is so gorgeous. The colours are so vibrant and special!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-addison-printed-canvas-tote/3219466


----------



## Princess Pink

FreshLilies said:


> Just bought my first DVF dress! From RueLaLa. Will post pics when it arrives. I heard they run small so I ordered a size 6... not sure if it will be too big? My measurements are 35/25.5/36.5  Size 4 was sold out and it was too good of a deal to pass up. Ended up paying $40 after my credits



Congratulations on your new dress, great deal! I love that print. As far as the sizing goes, I find DVF very random, I am bigger than you but my DVF pants and tops are 8s and my wraps 14s.......as already suggested am sure a tailor will be able to tweak for you if its too big. Please post photos!


----------



## sammix3

My latest addition (until my package which arrives tomorrow )


----------



## Lolali

very pretty sammi, love the lively colors.

My DVF outfits today and yesterday: leopard print sweater that I got last year from DVF SS and the new Jeanne in polka rope small(not sure if right).


----------



## sammix3

Lolali said:


> very pretty sammi, love the lively colors.
> 
> My DVF outfits today and yesterday: leopard print sweater that I got last year from DVF SS and the new Jeanne in polka rope small(not sure if right).



Thanks babe, you look fab in your DVF!


----------



## MaitaiCat

megt10 said:


> I love this. It looks fabulous on you and the print is awesome.



Thank you. I'm a sucker for cat prints and I love that DVF does them tastefully.



sammix3 said:


> I like it! I was going to get this print in the ibiza cardigan but didn't and now I regret it.



Aww, but you have the Ibiza in Hoof and I'm jealous.



Tmft said:


> I have the Ibiza in that pattern and love it!  It's very soft and surprisingly versatile because it has flecks of pink & green.  I've worn it with my Black Whitley http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-whitley-dress/3024138  and also with my pink Marchona http://www.shopbop.com/marchona-dre...524441872852.htm?fm=search-viewall-shopbysize



Nice! I have to Ibiza too and I love that I can add colour to my all black work wardrobe.


----------



## MaitaiCat

Tmft said:


> New Julian-  3/4 length sleeves, no collar.  However, I've seen several New Julians listed as "Full-Sleeve", so pay attention to the listing.
> 
> New Jeanne - full length sleeves, collared.
> 
> For New Jeanne, the upper sleeves tend to be very tight.  Also, the original Jeanne had fold back cuffs.  The New Jeannes all don't have cuffs. My Sundial, Polo Check & Clouds all have gold buttons.  The Stones (Facebook wrap for November) doesn't have cuffs.  I've got all directly from DVF.com, so I don't think it's a counterfeit issue.  (Ok, I bought the Sundial from Eve's Apple-- LOVE IT).  Also, my Clouds Jeanne http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress/886115208629,default,pd.html?start=7 in 8 seems noticeably smaller than the other dresses.  Maybe they cut smaller in the spring collection?
> 
> Julian's, in my opinion, have a bit more give overall.
> 
> let me know if you have more questions...I have two original Jeannes, 4 New Jeannes, two old Julians & two new Julians.
> 
> My true favorite is the Justin, but it seems like they're no longer making them...too bad, I LUV the fit.



Thanks for the break down of each! I usually opt for the Jeanne since it has more coverage (up top), but I've noticed that ultimately they can vary in size from piece to piece, like jeans do. 

Oh, and the variance in Jeanne detailing (like the Wrap of the Month in Stones) is I think that it is technically a Jeanne Two (even though it says New Jeanne on the tag) which has no cuff like the Long Sleeve Julian, but I'm going to further look into that. 

Also, like the Justins' and company, I do hope that they bring back some of the older wrap styles. Jeanne and Julian are a wonderful couple, but they need to mix it up a bit with some other wraps.


----------



## MaitaiCat

sammix3 said:


> My latest addition (until my package which arrives tomorrow )



OOoo. Pretty colours. 



Lolali said:


> very pretty sammi, love the lively colors.
> 
> My DVF outfits today and yesterday: leopard print sweater that I got last year from DVF SS and the new Jeanne in polka rope small(not sure if right).



You got the name right, but where did you get it? I love that print. My other after says that it reminded him of the Matrix.


----------



## Lolali

MaitaiCat said:


> OOoo. Pretty colours.
> 
> 
> 
> You got the name right, but where did you get it? I love that print. My other after says that it reminded him of the Matrix.



Thanks, I got it from Saks i believe. I remember seeing it on NM website too.


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> My latest addition (until my package which arrives tomorrow )



Oh yay!  You got the Wonder Woman!  Looks great on you!  



Lolali said:


> very pretty sammi, love the lively colors.
> 
> My DVF outfits today and yesterday: leopard print sweater that I got last year from DVF SS and the new Jeanne in polka rope small(not sure if right).



I love both on you!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> My latest addition (until my package which arrives tomorrow )


 Sammi i love this what is the name please? So beautiful on you.


----------



## megt10

Lolali said:


> very pretty sammi, love the lively colors.
> 
> My DVF outfits today and yesterday: leopard print sweater that I got last year from DVF SS and the new Jeanne in polka rope small(not sure if right).


 So pretty.


----------



## sammix3

Thank you everyone!

Meg - this is called the wonder woman, I found it on eBay!  I swear this was my DVF holy grail lol. Hope you find it too!



MaitaiCat said:


> OOoo. Pretty colours.
> 
> 
> 
> You got the name right, but where did you get it? I love that print. My other after says that it reminded him of the Matrix.





Dukeprincess said:


> Oh yay!  You got the Wonder Woman!  Looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> I love both on you!





megt10 said:


> Sammi i love this what is the name please? So beautiful on you.


----------



## amusedcleo

sammix3 said:


> My latest addition (until my package which arrives tomorrow )


 
Sammie,
I love this dress!  It looks amazing on.  The colors are so fun.  Do you happen to know the print name?


----------



## amusedcleo

Tmft said:


> New Julian- 3/4 length sleeves, no collar. However, I've seen several New Julians listed as "Full-Sleeve", so pay attention to the listing.
> 
> New Jeanne - full length sleeves, collared.
> 
> For New Jeanne, the upper sleeves tend to be very tight. Also, the original Jeanne had fold back cuffs. The New Jeannes all don't have cuffs. My Sundial, Polo Check & Clouds all have gold buttons. The Stones (Facebook wrap for November) doesn't have cuffs. I've got all directly from DVF.com, so I don't think it's a counterfeit issue. (Ok, I bought the Sundial from Eve's Apple-- LOVE IT). Also, my Clouds Jeanne http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress/886115208629,default,pd.html?start=7 in 8 seems noticeably smaller than the other dresses. Maybe they cut smaller in the spring collection?
> 
> Julian's, in my opinion, have a bit more give overall.
> 
> let me know if you have more questions...I have two original Jeannes, 4 New Jeannes, two old Julians & two new Julians.
> 
> My true favorite is the Justin, but it seems like they're no longer making them...too bad, I LUV the fit.


 
Tmft,

Thank you so much for the run down!  Now I'm just trying to decide which print I should start with.  I'm also looking at the Ruri...at first I wasn't loving the chains but something keeps bringing me back


----------



## MaitaiCat

amusedcleo said:


> Tmft,
> 
> Thank you so much for the run down!  Now I'm just trying to decide which print I should start with.  I'm also looking at the Ruri...at first I wasn't loving the chains but something keeps bringing me back



I saw it in person today. They didn't have my size, but the colours are really nice. The orange seems deeper than in pictures.


----------



## inspiredgem

MaitaiCat said:


> Not a glamour shot, but hey, it's a lazy Sunday. Here's another Linda before I'm off to the grocery store.


I love this print!


FreshLilies said:


> Just bought my first DVF dress! From RueLaLa. Will post pics when it arrives. I heard they run small so I ordered a size 6... not sure if it will be too big? My measurements are 35/25.5/36.5  Size 4 was sold out and it was too good of a deal to pass up. Ended up paying $40 after my credits


Cute dress and you got it for a steal!  Congrats!


sammix3 said:


> My latest addition (until my package which arrives tomorrow )


sammi - you look amazing!  I absolutely love this print!


Lolali said:


> very pretty sammi, love the lively colors.
> 
> My DVF outfits today and yesterday: leopard print sweater that I got last year from DVF SS and the new Jeanne in polka rope small(not sure if right).


They both look great on you!


----------



## sammix3

amusedcleo said:


> Sammie,
> I love this dress!  It looks amazing on.  The colors are so fun.  Do you happen to know the print name?



Thanks hun! It's called the wonder woman and I believe the style name is Diane. It was an eBay find so good luck!



inspiredgem said:


> I love this print!
> 
> Cute dress and you got it for a steal!  Congrats!
> 
> sammi - you look amazing!  I absolutely love this print!
> 
> They both look great on you!



Thank you my dear. Looks like this print is a winner since everyone loves it!


----------



## kitechick

Hi Ladies, 
i've been following this thread for a while now and I love all your DvF clothing, especially the wrap dresses.
I'm thinking of buying my first wrap dress now (during the sale period ). There are some nice prints & offers for the Gizela & Julian style at Matches, but I do need some sizing advise... As I'm busty (EUR 80E/ US 30D or DD, not quite sure) this might be the main criteria, right?!?
Otherwise I'm normaly a size XL or L / EUR 40 - 42 (due to my bust) and in Jeans a size 30 - 32 (depending on the brand).
Really looking forward to your replies!
By the way what would be more flattering, a bigger or a smaller print?!?


----------



## LABAG

Recieved my Madeline blouse in red, cameral and black aztec print and Trelodie blouse in concrete-both perfect! Thank you Shopbop!
I love your pictures ladies-loveeee that wonder woman dress-shows confidence and power when one wears it! IMO


----------



## shoes4me2

sammix3 said:


> My latest addition (until my package which arrives tomorrow )



I love the wonderwoman Diana on you.


----------



## shoes4me2

megt10 said:


> Sammi i love this what is the name please? So beautiful on you.



The name of this DVF is Diana wrap and the print is the wonderwoman. You can find it on ebay. Sfnative333 buys this style dress every time it's listed on ebay and then resells it for triple the price. She bought this one on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280771239276#ht_500wt_1413
She got a steal on this one. And only paid $87.00

She will relist it and maybe you can buy it from her. I'm not sure if this is your size.


----------



## shoes4me2

kitechick said:


> Hi Ladies,
> i've been following this thread for a while now and I love all your DvF clothing, especially the wrap dresses.
> I'm thinking of buying my first wrap dress now (during the sale period ). There are some nice prints & offers for the Gizela & Julian style at Matches, but I do need some sizing advise... As I'm busty (EUR 80E/ US 30D or DD, not quite sure) this might be the main criteria, right?!?
> Otherwise I'm normaly a size XL or L / EUR 40 - 42 (due to my bust) and in Jeans a size 30 - 32 (depending on the brand).
> Really looking forward to your replies!
> By the way what would be more flattering, a bigger or a smaller print?!?




I would recommend a size 12 in the wraps or a L. Good luck.


----------



## sammix3

Thank you 



shoes4me2 said:


> I love the wonderwoman Diana on you.


----------



## sammix3

kitechick said:


> Hi Ladies,
> i've been following this thread for a while now and I love all your DvF clothing, especially the wrap dresses.
> I'm thinking of buying my first wrap dress now (during the sale period ). There are some nice prints & offers for the Gizela & Julian style at Matches, but I do need some sizing advise... As I'm busty (EUR 80E/ US 30D or DD, not quite sure) this might be the main criteria, right?!?
> Otherwise I'm normaly a size XL or L / EUR 40 - 42 (due to my bust) and in Jeans a size 30 - 32 (depending on the brand).
> Really looking forward to your replies!
> By the way what would be more flattering, a bigger or a smaller print?!?



You should totally get a wrap!  Once you start, you won't stop   Hmm, I think both small and large prints are nice.  I personally don't think one is more flattering than the other.



LABAG said:


> Recieved my Madeline blouse in red, cameral and black aztec print and Trelodie blouse in concrete-both perfect! Thank you Shopbop!
> I love your pictures ladies-loveeee that wonder woman dress-shows confidence and power when one wears it! IMO



Congrats on your new buys!  Please post pics since we all need more enabling   My ShopBop package should arrive today hehe.  And I love love love the wonder woman too!



shoes4me2 said:


> The name of this DVF is Diana wrap and the print is the wonderwoman. You can find it on ebay. Sfnative333 buys this style dress every time it's listed on ebay and then resells it for triple the price. She bought this one on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280771239276#ht_500wt_1413
> She got a steal on this one. And only paid $87.00
> 
> She will relist it and maybe you can buy it from her. I'm not sure if this is your size.



Blah it makes me mad that dishonest resellers gets all the goodies and those who truly want it has to pay more...  I'm sure you can find it from another seller!  I got mine NWT for $225 from a seller with great feedback, plus the seller had other NWT items listed in the same size so I know she is selling to get rid of things, not to sell for a profit.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Hi & a warm welcome on the slippery side of DVF 

I would recommend a size 12 (or 14; depending on the style). There are some styles that give more or less bust coverage and I strongly recommend wearing a thin & nice cami underneath (especially for wearing to the office)

Personally, I don't like the Gizela style that much. It's quite "blousy" at the top and doesn't give this nice fit as with Julian, Jeanne and Justin. But there are a lot of nice prints of Jeanne and Julian at the moment - either on matches or on DVF.com (try to order on the US site - it's much cheaper than matches... )

I just ordered a Linda wrap from matches and I hope to get it this evening from DHL - I'm a bit nervous as I didn't know wether to order in size M or L and decided on M (normally wearing 8's and 10's in the regular wraps). I do hope that it'll fit!

please come back and post what you have bought - we love to see pics 




kitechick said:


> Hi Ladies,
> i've been following this thread for a while now and I love all your DvF clothing, especially the wrap dresses.
> I'm thinking of buying my first wrap dress now (during the sale period ). There are some nice prints & offers for the Gizela & Julian style at Matches, but I do need some sizing advise... As I'm busty (EUR 80E/ US 30D or DD, not quite sure) this might be the main criteria, right?!?
> Otherwise I'm normaly a size XL or L / EUR 40 - 42 (due to my bust) and in Jeans a size 30 - 32 (depending on the brand).
> Really looking forward to your replies!
> By the way what would be more flattering, a bigger or a smaller print?!?


----------



## Butterfly_77

me today


----------



## Butterfly_77

....and my new Linda wool wrap dress from the sale at matches fashion

Size M is perfect - I love the slightly lender length and the good "bust" coverage  This dress is so soft, warm & toasty


----------



## Butterfly_77

O M G  

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/188465

I already have the black/red of this print but I think this is also a MUST for me (spring's coming )

(why does net a porter say that DVF wraps are large to size and one should size down )


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^Pics please!!  (of the black/red lipstick print Jeanne)


----------



## Butterfly_77

foxy, just for you (I was already lounging on my couch but decided to do a special effort for you )

do you like it? shall I get the red/white one too?


----------



## shoes4me2

Lolali said:


> very pretty sammi, love the lively colors.
> 
> My DVF outfits today and yesterday: leopard print sweater that I got last year from DVF SS and the new Jeanne in polka rope small(not sure if right).



You look wonderful in your DVF sweater and I love the new Jeanne.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Butterfly_77 said:


> foxy, just for you (I was already lounging on my couch but decided to do a special effort for you )
> 
> do you like it? shall I get the red/white one too?



OMG this might just be my favorite DvF print/dress of all time.  Pure LOVE!!  Personally I prefer this one to the white/red lip one on NAP (too be honest I don't like that one at all, but  it's just me)......but this black/red one is just pure love love love!


----------



## shoes4me2

Butterfly_77 said:


> O M G
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/188465
> 
> I already have the black/red of this print but I think this is also a MUST for me (spring's coming )
> 
> (why does net a porter say that DVF wraps are large to size and one should size down )



I don't like it.


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^^Hahaha, exactly my sentiment (re: the white/red lip one on NAP).....it almost reminded me of some knock-off's I'd seen on ebay.


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're gonna buy it? 

I was a bit hesitant at first but now I'm glad that I got it. The ladies at DVF Brutton Place in London said that this one is going to sell out quickly. Everybody seems to love it 



foxycleopatra said:


> OMG this might just be my favorite DvF print/dress of all time.  Pure LOVE!!  Personally I prefer this one to the white/red lip one on NAP (too be honest I don't like that one at all, but  it's just me)......but this black/red one is just pure love love love!


----------



## Butterfly_77

hmmmm.......really? I think I'll sleep one or two nights over it and see whether I'm still loving it in 2 days time 



shoes4me2 said:


> I don't like it.





foxycleopatra said:


> ^^^^Hahaha, exactly my sentiment (re: the white/red lip one on NAP).....it almost reminded me of some knock-off's I'd seen on ebay.


----------



## Lolali

Butterfly_77 said:


> me today



I like this one the best!


----------



## Lolali

shoes4me2 said:


> You look wonderful in your DVF sweater and I love the new Jeanne.


Thanks! I love that one too, it's my favorite this year.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> O M G
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/188465
> 
> I already have the black/red of this print but I think this is also a MUST for me (spring's coming )
> 
> (why does net a porter say that DVF wraps are large to size and one should size down )



I am loving all your modeling pics butterfly!! And I still need to get the pink petals!

I actually like the white with red lips wrap, but I don't think I can wear that to work lol


----------



## sammix3

Ladies, I need some advice!

I'm planning in wearing my bolo skirt tomorrow and need to decide what to wear on top!

Option 1: plain black turtleneck
Options 2: black silk halter with bow tied at neck and black cardigan 

I will wear a black coat over since its pretty cold!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Butterfly:* I love all of your wraps!  I agree, I prefer the black/red lips to the white as well.

*sammi:* I think the halter with the cardigan might be cute.


----------



## sammix3

Thanks Duke!

I ordered the koto skirt from shopbop in firecracker, which I've seen the color in person and its a bright pink, but when I got it it was more like a orangey pink, I don't love it. The fit is great though, going to wait til the black goes on sale and get it. Nonetheless, some eye candy


----------



## megt10

shoes4me2 said:


> The name of this DVF is Diana wrap and the print is the wonderwoman. You can find it on ebay. Sfnative333 buys this style dress every time it's listed on ebay and then resells it for triple the price. She bought this one on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280771239276#ht_500wt_1413
> She got a steal on this one. And only paid $87.00
> 
> She will relist it and maybe you can buy it from her. I'm not sure if this is your size.


 No not my size and even if it were I wouldn't buy from a liar no matter how much I wanted the dress. Though if you see this print in a size 4 please let me know.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> me today


 


Butterfly_77 said:


> ....and my new Linda wool wrap dress from the sale at matches fashion
> 
> Size M is perfect - I love the slightly lender length and the good "bust" coverage  This dress is so soft, warm & toasty


 


Butterfly_77 said:


> O M G
> 
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/188465
> 
> I already have the black/red of this print but I think this is also a MUST for me (spring's coming )
> 
> (why does net a porter say that DVF wraps are large to size and one should size down )


 I love both those dresses on you. I agree I am really liking my Linda as well. It is really soft and warm without being bulky. I just bought another one from ebay this morning. 
I love the NAP dress too.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> foxy, just for you (I was already lounging on my couch but decided to do a special effort for you )
> 
> do you like it? shall I get the red/white one too?


 Love it!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Thanks Duke!
> 
> I ordered the koto skirt from shopbop in firecracker, which I've seen the color in person and its a bright pink, but when I got it it was more like a orangey pink, I don't love it. The fit is great though, going to wait til the black goes on sale and get it. Nonetheless, some eye candy


  Yeah the fit is great! I love it on you.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Yeah the fit is great! I love it on you.



Thanks Meg, I love the fabric too. It's stretchy


----------



## MaitaiCat

Butterfly_77 said:


> foxy, just for you (I was already lounging on my couch but decided to do a special effort for you )
> 
> do you like it? shall I get the red/white one too?



Overload of wrap awesomeness. 

Love the Linda and the bust coverage you get with the stretchy cozy knit. Also love your New Jeannes. 

When I saw this one (pictured) online at DVF I wasn't convinced, but now I see it on a real person, rather than photoshopped model, I like it much much more. Now I want both. 

For you, I'd say wait a couple days and see if you're still in love. Vintage for Spring '12 is still to come and from the bits that I've been able to preview it looks good.


----------



## Butterfly_77

cannot wait! Do you know the date when it'll be released?



MaitaiCat said:


> Overload of wrap awesomeness.
> 
> Love the Linda and the bust coverage you get with the stretchy cozy knit. Also love your New Jeannes.
> 
> When I saw this one (pictured) online at DVF I wasn't convinced, but now I see it on a real person, rather than photoshopped model, I like it much much more. Now I want both.
> 
> For you, I'd say wait a couple days and see if you're still in love. *Vintage for Spring '12 is still to come and from the bits that I've been able to preview it looks good.[/*QUOTE]


----------



## MaitaiCat

Butterfly_77 said:


> cannot wait! Do you know the date when it'll be released?



Nope, but if it's anything like last year, it'll be late February to mid March-ish. That sounds so much farther away now that I think about it.


----------



## Butterfly_77

but by then, it'll be almost spring!!!!! 


can you give any insights on the prints/colors, please....:kiss:



MaitaiCat said:


> Nope, but if it's anything like last year, it'll be late February to mid March-ish. That sounds so much farther away now that I think about it.


----------



## shoes4me2

sammix3 said:


> Thanks Duke!
> 
> I ordered the koto skirt from shopbop in firecracker, which I've seen the color in person and its a bright pink, but when I got it it was more like a orangey pink, I don't love it. The fit is great though, going to wait til the black goes on sale and get it. Nonetheless, some eye candy



I love this skirt on you. It fits perfect and I love the color. You should keep it.


----------



## shoes4me2

Butterfly_77 said:


> but by then, it'll be almost spring!!!!!
> 
> 
> can you give any insights on the prints/colors, please....:kiss:




OMG you are obessed with DVF.  You can't wait for 2 months? :weird:


----------



## shoes4me2

sammix3 said:


> Ladies, I need some advice!
> 
> I'm planning in wearing my bolo skirt tomorrow and need to decide what to wear on top!
> 
> Option 1: plain black turtleneck
> Options 2: black silk halter with bow tied at neck and black cardigan
> 
> I will wear a black coat over since its pretty cold!



I would wear the plain black turtleneck.


----------



## Butterfly_77

of course I can wait for 2 months - I think you missed the smilies...I have enough dresses to wear one each day until end of February *lol* 

DVF wraps are my "go to" office outfits - I hardly wear someting non DVF / non wrap anymore. 

It'll be to just fantastic do get some insights on the upcoming collections from DVF insiders 





shoes4me2 said:


> OMG you are obessed with DVF. You can't wait for 2 months? :weird:


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, my dear meg



megt10 said:


> I love both those dresses on you. I agree I am really liking my Linda as well. It is really soft and warm without being bulky. I just bought another one from ebay this morning.
> I love the NAP dress too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Sammi *- I wore my metallic bolo to a holiday party next week.  Thanks to the Fabulous *DukePrincess* for styling assistance 

Here is the finished product w/J Crew Blythe shirt, tights & black suede Bibis:


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Butterfly* - you are the DVF Wrap Dress Queen .  You have the perfect figure for them.  Lovely new additions.
*Sammi *- WOW, that skirt is super cute!!!


----------



## sammix3

DC-Cutie said:


> *Sammi *- I wore my metallic bolo to a holiday party next week.  Thanks to the Fabulous *DukePrincess* for styling assistance
> 
> Here is the finished product w/J Crew Blythe shirt, tights & black suede Bibis:



That is an amazing outfit! I originally wanted to buy a top like that with the bow tied at neck, but it was sold out when I went to check out. 

Im just going to go with Duke's advice and wear it with my black silk halter with the bow and a black cardigan. Will post pics tomorrow


----------



## sammix3

shoes4me2 said:


> I love this skirt on you. It fits perfect and I love the color. You should keep it.





DC-Cutie said:


> *Butterfly* - you are the DVF Wrap Dress Queen .  You have the perfect figure for them.  Lovely new additions.
> *Sammi *- WOW, that skirt is super cute!!!



Ah! You both are making me have second thoughts! Must be good and wait til it goes on sale because there are so many other things I want!


----------



## phiphi

oh such outfit beautiful pics,* sammi, lolali, butterfly and DC*!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, dear DC-Cutie



DC-Cutie said:


> *Butterfly* - you are the DVF Wrap Dress Queen .  You have the perfect figure for them.  Lovely new additions.
> *Sammi *- WOW, that skirt is super cute!!!


----------



## sammix3

Me and my sister at Christmas in the park


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Me and my sister at Christmas in the park


 Totally adorable pic Sammi. I love the Bolo skirt on you. BTW my DVF July Facebook Wrap arrived this evening and I just love it. So glad that you posted that pic of you in yours.


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> *Sammi *- I wore my metallic bolo to a holiday party next week. Thanks to the Fabulous *DukePrincess* for styling assistance
> 
> Here is the finished product w/J Crew Blythe shirt, tights & black suede Bibis:


 Gorgeous DC!


----------



## MaitaiCat

DC-Cutie said:


> *Butterfly* - you are the DVF Wrap Dress Queen .  You have the perfect figure for them.  Lovely new additions.
> *Sammi *- WOW, that skirt is super cute!!!



Ditto, and I love your outfit as well! 



sammix3 said:


> Me and my sister at Christmas in the park



So cute and festive. 

Butterfly, I don't know much yet. I haven't seen a picture, but one Julian print is named "Gingko small" (I personally love the gingko print, but don't have anything in it yet). There's also a New Jeanne in a "Coral" print. I'll report more as I find it out.


----------



## Butterfly_77

MaitaiCat, thanks so much!

I have yet to have something in the Gingko print - this has always been very high on my list and I love the print!




MaitaiCat said:


> Ditto, and I love your outfit as well!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute and festive.
> 
> Butterfly, I don't know much yet. I haven't seen a picture, but one Julian print is named "Gingko small" (I personally love the gingko print, but don't have anything in it yet). There's also a New Jeanne in a "Coral" print. I'll report more as I find it out.


----------



## shoes4me2

DC-Cutie said:


> *Sammi *- I wore my metallic bolo to a holiday party next week.  Thanks to the Fabulous *DukePrincess* for styling assistance
> 
> Here is the finished product w/J Crew Blythe shirt, tights & black suede Bibis:



You look amazing in your bolo skirt. You have a perfect figure for the mini skirt. I wish I could look as good as you.


----------



## shoes4me2

sammix3 said:


> Me and my sister at Christmas in the park



You look beautiful Sammi. You and your sister are so cute.


----------



## shoes4me2

xxx please stay on topic - don't provoke drama


----------



## inspiredgem

Butterfly_77 said:


> me today





Butterfly_77 said:


> ....and my new Linda wool wrap dress from the sale at matches fashion
> 
> Size M is perfect - I love the slightly lender length and the good "bust" coverage  This dress is so soft, warm & toasty





Butterfly_77 said:


> foxy, just for you (I was already lounging on my couch but decided to do a special effort for you )
> 
> do you like it? shall I get the red/white one too?


I love them all!  


sammix3 said:


> Thanks Duke!
> 
> I ordered the koto skirt from shopbop in firecracker, which I've seen the color in person and its a bright pink, but when I got it it was more like a orangey pink, I don't love it. The fit is great though, going to wait til the black goes on sale and get it. Nonetheless, some eye candy


The fit of that skirt is very flattering on you!  


DC-Cutie said:


> *Sammi *- I wore my metallic bolo to a holiday party next week.  Thanks to the Fabulous *DukePrincess* for styling assistance
> 
> Here is the finished product w/J Crew Blythe shirt, tights & black suede Bibis:


I love this entire outfit!


sammix3 said:


> Me and my sister at Christmas in the park


You both look beautiful!


----------



## LABAG

Everyone looks FABULOUS!!!! AND I MEAN FABULOUS!!!!!!!!! keep the pictures coming-I wish I could understand how to send pics, but so far im 'dumb'
I had a question ladies-anyone seen the Harrington vest in spiced coral-its a one of a kind look-but not sure about the sleevEless. It would definitely go better in the south where I live, CAN ANYONE COMMENT-i'm not near any DVF stores, or those that carry it-just have to live thru the internet-HELP PLEASE>.........


----------



## Butterfly_77

good to see you here again!! Many thanks for your lovely comment!





inspiredgem said:


> I love them all!
> 
> The fit of that skirt is very flattering on you!
> 
> I love this entire outfit!
> 
> You both look beautiful!


----------



## Butterfly_77

dear Labag, I just googled the Harrington vest. I'm in love with the cape-look that one can see everywere this year - meaning half to 3/4 sleeves. I'm not too sure about the sleeveless version. Would it fit your lifestyle? While I find the coral color quite different and unique, I'm not sure on how to coordinate with other colors...

I realised that with my cape, I sometimes feel the chill at the "bare" arms but then, I'm living in a colder part of the world 

sorry, not really a big help....

happy holidays!



LABAG said:


> Everyone looks FABULOUS!!!! AND I MEAN FABULOUS!!!!!!!!! keep the pictures coming-I wish I could understand how to send pics, but so far im 'dumb'
> I had a question ladies-anyone seen the Harrington vest in spiced coral-its a one of a kind look-but not sure about the sleevEless. It would definitely go better in the south where I live, CAN ANYONE COMMENT-i'm not near any DVF stores, or those that carry it-just have to live thru the internet-HELP PLEASE>.........


----------



## Butterfly_77

love the look - very festive and xmas-sy 

I also love your loubies in the 2nd picture - I need to start buying one or two pairs in 2012! All the DVF ladies here are wearing cool and über-cool Loubies! 



DC-Cutie said:


> *Sammi *- I wore my metallic bolo to a holiday party next week. Thanks to the Fabulous *DukePrincess* for styling assistance
> 
> Here is the finished product w/J Crew Blythe shirt, tights & black suede Bibis:


----------



## Lolali

sammix3 said:


> Me and my sister at Christmas in the park
> 
> Sammi - you and your sis are so cute! seems you had great time too.
> 
> Thanks for the comments everyone made on me earlier, meg, Duke, shoes...! sorry if i missed anyone.
> 
> Just took DS to Santaland for his first picture with Santa, it will be his first Xmas ever and I am super excited. Well he doesn't really know what is going on...lol. Wish all of you a merry Xmas!


----------



## mameakua

sammix3 said:


> My latest addition (until my package which arrives tomorrow )


you look amazing in this dress.. I looove it......


----------



## shoes4me2

mameakua said:


> you look amazing in this dress.. I looove it......



I know Sammi looks beautiful in this dress!!! She is so cute.


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> Me and my sister at Christmas in the park



Such a great pic!!


----------



## Greentea

These are just the cutest things! Kind of remind me of Marc Jacobs whimsical flats.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...t/3215390?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=277


----------



## sammix3

Thank you so much for everyone's lovely comments!  I had a fantastic time last night at Christmas in the park even though it was freezing.  The pic I posted was the one that actually showed the Bolo the most since I had my Celine in front of me in almost all the pics. ush:

I'm hoping to see everyone's DVF outfit for the holidays!

Time to look for more DVF 



megt10 said:


> Totally adorable pic Sammi. I love the Bolo skirt on you. BTW my DVF July Facebook Wrap arrived this evening and I just love it. So glad that you posted that pic of you in yours.





MaitaiCat said:


> Ditto, and I love your outfit as well!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute and festive.
> 
> Butterfly, I don't know much yet. I haven't seen a picture, but one Julian print is named "Gingko small" (I personally love the gingko print, but don't have anything in it yet). There's also a New Jeanne in a "Coral" print. I'll report more as I find it out.





shoes4me2 said:


> You look beautiful Sammi. You and your sister are so cute.





inspiredgem said:


> I love them all!
> 
> The fit of that skirt is very flattering on you!
> 
> I love this entire outfit!
> 
> You both look beautiful!





LABAG said:


> Everyone looks FABULOUS!!!! AND I MEAN FABULOUS!!!!!!!!! keep the pictures coming-I wish I could understand how to send pics, but so far im 'dumb'
> I had a question ladies-anyone seen the Harrington vest in spiced coral-its a one of a kind look-but not sure about the sleevEless. It would definitely go better in the south where I live, CAN ANYONE COMMENT-i'm not near any DVF stores, or those that carry it-just have to live thru the internet-HELP PLEASE>.........





Lolali said:


> sammix3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my sister at Christmas in the park
> 
> Sammi - you and your sis are so cute! seems you had great time too.
> 
> Thanks for the comments everyone made on me earlier, meg, Duke, shoes...! sorry if i missed anyone.
> 
> Just took DS to Santaland for his first picture with Santa, it will be his first Xmas ever and I am super excited. Well he doesn't really know what is going on...lol. Wish all of you a merry Xmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mameakua said:
> 
> 
> 
> you look amazing in this dress.. I looove it......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shoes4me2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know Sammi looks beautiful in this dress!!! She is so cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greentea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Such a great pic!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## LABAG

Thanks Butterfly-I changed my mine on the Harrington vest and agreed to the sleeveless-would have to get a long sleeve to wear wiith it.
You look fantastic in your DVF, thanks for letting us see your beautiful collection-I want you and everyone to continue!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

i love love love this skirt!! i cannot see it on another person and not buy it! i will wear it outside of the holidays bc i think sparkle is always appropriate 

you look great!



sammix3 said:


> Me and my sister at Christmas in the park


----------



## AEGIS

everyone is so gorgeous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am completely blown away with the fabulousness in this thread!  

*Sammi:* I love that pink/red skirt and the Bolo with your halter was perfect!  You are beautiful as well (so is your sister).

*Butterfly:*  I am drooling over that Linda.  

*DC:* Everything you wear is just amazing!  :worthy:

*shoes:* Where have you been girl?  We are overdue with pictures from you! 


I've got some new additions to post, but I have to wait until I get back into town!

Check out Cusp.com and NM.com for DVF Sales!!!


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> i love love love this skirt!! i cannot see it on another person and not buy it! i will wear it outside of the holidays bc i think sparkle is always appropriate
> 
> you look great!



You should totally get it! I love sparkles also


----------



## sammix3

Thank you so much Duke. You have amazing style so I'm glad that you gave me some style advice.  I can't wait to see your new purchases!  

Unfortunately, the koto skirt is going back. I don't love the color enough to pay full price, so I'm hoping to snatch it when it for a on sale. 



Dukeprincess said:


> I am completely blown away with the fabulousness in this thread!
> 
> *Sammi:* I love that pink/red skirt and the Bolo with your halter was perfect!  You are beautiful as well (so is your sister).
> 
> *Butterfly:*  I am drooling over that Linda.
> 
> *DC:* Everything you wear is just amazing!  :worthy:
> 
> *shoes:* Where have you been girl?  We are overdue with pictures from you!
> 
> 
> I've got some new additions to post, but I have to wait until I get back into town!
> 
> Check out Cusp.com and NM.com for DVF Sales!!!


----------



## megt10

Sammi here is the July FB wrap that I got on sale. It arrived last night. The other is what I wore today to the mall. The boots are from the NAP sale CL Mervillon and they arrived last night as well. Super comfy.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Sammi here is the July FB wrap that I got on sale. It arrived last night. The other is what I wore today to the mall. The boots are from the NAP sale CL Mervillon and they arrived last night as well. Super comfy.



Wow, you were the best dressed woman at the mall!   I wear jeans and old Frye boots to the mall!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, you were the best dressed woman at the mall!   I wear jeans and old Frye boots to the mall!



Thanks Duke, I have been wanting to wear that dress and finally post a pic for awhile. I think it looked good with the boots, kinda dressed down the outfit. 

I can't wait to see your new purchases.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Sammi here is the July FB wrap that I got on sale. It arrived last night. The other is what I wore today to the mall. The boots are from the NAP sale CL Mervillon and they arrived last night as well. Super comfy.




you look so great! i dress like a sleep deprived law student in sweats and uggs when i go to the mall....which is probably why they don't think i'll ever buy anything at Saks


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Sammi here is the July FB wrap that I got on sale. It arrived last night. The other is what I wore today to the mall. The boots are from the NAP sale CL Mervillon and they arrived last night as well. Super comfy.



Loving both outfits! I really like how you wore the red cami and your red GST to create a pop of color.


----------



## MaitaiCat

megt10 said:


> Sammi here is the July FB wrap that I got on sale. It arrived last night. The other is what I wore today to the mall. The boots are from the NAP sale CL Mervillon and they arrived last night as well. Super comfy.



Love, love, love!


----------



## shoes4me2

megt10 said:


> Sammi here is the July FB wrap that I got on sale. It arrived last night. The other is what I wore today to the mall. The boots are from the NAP sale CL Mervillon and they arrived last night as well. Super comfy.




Meg, you look amazing in your July FB wrap and beautiful in your Chain link. You should be a model for DVF, because you look perfect in every outfit you wear.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, my dear 



LABAG said:


> Thanks Butterfly-I changed my mine on the Harrington vest and agreed to the sleeveless-would have to get a long sleeve to wear wiith it.
> You look fantastic in your DVF, thanks for letting us see your beautiful collection-I want you and everyone to continue!!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke, I cannot wait to see your new goodies 

thank you - I love the Linda too - it's really amazing how warm this fabric is!!

thanks for the heads up on the sales going on.....will have a look later 



Dukeprincess said:


> I am completely blown away with the fabulousness in this thread!
> 
> *Sammi:* I love that pink/red skirt and the Bolo with your halter was perfect!  You are beautiful as well (so is your sister).
> 
> *Butterfly:*  I am drooling over that Linda.
> 
> *DC:* Everything you wear is just amazing!  :worthy:
> 
> *shoes:* Where have you been girl?  We are overdue with pictures from you!
> 
> 
> I've got some new additions to post, but I have to wait until I get back into town!
> 
> Check out Cusp.com and NM.com for DVF Sales!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

meg, you're rocking both dresses! You're looking absolutely fabulous! very good choices as always!!

You inspired me to wear the Facebook July wrap again next week - it has been sitting in the back of my closet for to only come back in the early spring days! But you totally convinced me that it also can be worn in winter times 

The chain link print is one of my favorite prints ever - it's so versatile and cool! 



megt10 said:


> Sammi here is the July FB wrap that I got on sale. It arrived last night. The other is what I wore today to the mall. The boots are from the NAP sale CL Mervillon and they arrived last night as well. Super comfy.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> you look so great! i dress like a sleep deprived law student in sweats and uggs when i go to the mall....which is probably why they don't think i'll ever buy anything at Saks


 Lol, I know what you mean. I really dress down when I don't want to be bothered by SA's. Once when I was at the mall they had these survey takers and every time I would walk past they would ask me to take the survey. I was a rush kept saying no. Finally the woman looked at me and the way I was dressed and said but it pays 5.00, lol. 


sammix3 said:


> Loving both outfits! I really like how you wore the red cami and your red GST to create a pop of color.


 Thanks Sammi. I like red and black together. 


MaitaiCat said:


> Love, love, love!


Thanks so much MaitaiCat.



shoes4me2 said:


> Meg, you look amazing in your July FB wrap and beautiful in your Chain link. You should be a model for DVF, because you look perfect in every outfit you wear.


That is so nice of you to say Shoes.  I still feel a little silly posting outfits but I must say it does inspire me to dress better. Looking at all the pics of the the lovely ladies here is also really inspiring.



Butterfly_77 said:


> meg, you're rocking both dresses! You're looking absolutely fabulous! very good choices as always!!
> 
> You inspired me to wear the Facebook July wrap again next week - it has been sitting in the back of my closet for to only come back in the early spring days! But you totally convinced me that it also can be worn in winter times
> 
> The chain link print is one of my favorite prints ever - it's so versatile and cool!


Thanks so much Butterfly. I am really happy that I was able to get the FB dress. I love it. I think it might be more of a SS dress but I don't care, lol. It is pretty and I want to wear it, lol.


----------



## phiphi

i'm so far behind in this thread!! ladies, you are all looking fantastic - i hope you're all getting geared up for christmas and that santa will be extra nice to you all!! 



DC-Cutie said:


> *Sammi *- I wore my metallic bolo to a holiday party next week.  Thanks to the Fabulous *DukePrincess* for styling assistance
> 
> Here is the finished product w/J Crew Blythe shirt, tights & black suede Bibis:



you look fabulous DC! i love the whole outfit from top to bottom!



sammix3 said:


> Me and my sister at Christmas in the park



totally adorable sammi! you and your sister are so pretty!



Greentea said:


> These are just the cutest things! Kind of remind me of Marc Jacobs whimsical flats.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...t/3215390?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=277



they're cute!! better price tag than MJ flats! 



megt10 said:


> Sammi here is the July FB wrap that I got on sale. It arrived last night. The other is what I wore today to the mall. The boots are from the NAP sale CL Mervillon and they arrived last night as well. Super comfy.



meg, you look great!! i am so glad i don't go to the same mall as you in my grungy soccer mom gear. lol.  all kidding aside - i love the look!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> i'm so far behind in this thread!! ladies, you are all looking fantastic - i hope you're all getting geared up for christmas and that santa will be extra nice to you all!!
> 
> 
> 
> you look fabulous DC! i love the whole outfit from top to bottom!
> 
> 
> 
> totally adorable sammi! you and your sister are so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> they're cute!! better price tag than MJ flats!
> 
> 
> 
> meg, you look great!! i am so glad i don't go to the same mall as you in my grungy soccer mom gear. lol. all kidding aside - i love the look!


 
Aww, thanks so much Phiphi. I have always found that when I am more well dressed at the mall I get more assistance and at this time of the year I need that, lol. I plan on going shopping the day after Christmas at South Coast Plaza and I will be wearing my new Linda wrap in Ice Leopard that arrived yesterday from ebay. Love it so soft and comfy. Plus wrap dresses are easy on and off for trying things on. Here is a pic. Though I will probably wear different boots.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Lol, I know what you mean. I really dress down when I don't want to be bothered by SA's. Once when I was at the mall they had these survey takers and every time I would walk past they would ask me to take the survey. I was a rush kept saying no.* Finally the woman looked at me and the way I was dressed and said but it pays 5.00, lol.
> *
> 
> 
> That is so nice of you to say Shoes.  I still feel a little silly posting outfits but I must say it does inspire me to dress better. Looking at all the pics of the the lovely ladies here is also really inspiring.


----------



## sammix3

Thanks phi! You're so sweet.



phiphi said:


> i'm so far behind in this thread!! ladies, you are all looking fantastic - i hope you're all getting geared up for christmas and that santa will be extra nice to you all!!
> 
> 
> 
> you look fabulous DC! i love the whole outfit from top to bottom!
> 
> 
> 
> totally adorable sammi! you and your sister are so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> they're cute!! better price tag than MJ flats!
> 
> 
> 
> meg, you look great!! i am so glad i don't go to the same mall as you in my grungy soccer mom gear. lol.  all kidding aside - i love the look!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Aww, thanks so much Phiphi. I have always found that when I am more well dressed at the mall I get more assistance and at this time of the year I need that, lol. I plan on going shopping the day after Christmas at South Coast Plaza and I will be wearing my new Linda wrap in Ice Leopard that arrived yesterday from ebay. Love it so soft and comfy. Plus wrap dresses are easy on and off for trying things on. Here is a pic. Though I will probably wear different boots.



Pretty! I'm still trying to decide whether or not I'm gunna shop the day after Christmas.. what time are you going?


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Pretty! I'm still trying to decide whether or not I'm gunna shop the day after Christmas.. what time are you going?


 I am going to be at the mall when the major department stores open at about 8 AM. That means leaving my house around 7:15. Not too bad. I have lined up a dog walker to come in later in the day, just in case .


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> You should totally get it! I love sparkles also




I am going to go to Saks on Boxing Day [i just like calling it that lol] to pick up this cut25 jacket...I will check to see if they have the skirt or any other dvf goodies


----------



## sammix3

Lots of new items on DVF.com, Saks.com, NeimanMarcus.com!!!  I'm going to wait til its available at Saks or NM and order from there in case it doesn't fit so I can return it in store.  Ahh can't wait so all the new spring stuff! All the pinkness


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Lots of new items on DVF.com, Saks.com, NeimanMarcus.com!!! I'm going to wait til its available at Saks or NM and order from there in case it doesn't fit so I can return it in store. Ahh can't wait so all the new spring stuff! All the pinkness


 I will wait until BG puts their stuff on sale. No sales tax for CA. residents and they tend to have the same stuff as NM.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I will wait until BG puts their stuff on sale. No sales tax for CA. residents and they tend to have the same stuff as NM.



Good idea, but the thing is things usually fit me funny, so it's just easier for me to return locally.  Can't wait!


----------



## sammix3

Ladies, have you seen this deal for DVF.com if you sync your American Express credit card with Facebook?  If so, does it work?

Spend $250 or more, Get 30% back
When you spend $250 or more in store or online at www.DVF.com through December 31, 2011, you will receive a statement credit equal to 30% of your total spend. Offer valid only on full price merchandise. Click the 'confirm' button and use your linked American Express Card to redeem this offer today!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Ladies, have you seen this deal for DVF.com if you sync your American Express credit card with Facebook?  If so, does it work?
> 
> Spend $250 or more, Get 30% back
> When you spend $250 or more in store or online at http://www.DVF.com through December 31, 2011, you will receive a statement credit equal to 30% of your total spend. Offer valid only on full price merchandise. Click the 'confirm' button and use your linked American Express Card to redeem this offer today!



No, I haven't seen this deal, but I did the one previously where if you spend $200 at DVF.com you get a $50 statement credit, which I did, in fact, receive, so I am certain this is legit.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> No, I haven't seen this deal, but I did the one previously where if you spend $200 at DVF.com you get a $50 statement credit, which I did, in fact, receive, so I am certain this is legit.


 Hmm, good to know. Thanks Sammi and Duke.:ninja:


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Good idea, but the thing is things usually fit me funny, so it's just easier for me to return locally. Can't wait!


 I guess I have gotten so used to sending things back that I don't think much about that anymore. I know with CL and higher end shoes the savings is really worth it to shop BG or NAP. Of the two I prefer NAP because they make returns really easy.


----------



## amusedcleo

megt10 said:


> Sammi here is the July FB wrap that I got on sale. It arrived last night. The other is what I wore today to the mall. The boots are from the NAP sale CL Mervillon and they arrived last night as well. Super comfy.


 


megt10 said:


> Aww, thanks so much Phiphi. I have always found that when I am more well dressed at the mall I get more assistance and at this time of the year I need that, lol. I plan on going shopping the day after Christmas at South Coast Plaza and I will be wearing my new Linda wrap in Ice Leopard that arrived yesterday from ebay. Love it so soft and comfy. Plus wrap dresses are easy on and off for trying things on. Here is a pic. Though I will probably wear different boots.


 
Meg,

Fabulous as always!  I'm so envious of your collection


----------



## megt10

amusedcleo said:


> Meg,
> 
> Fabulous as always! I'm so envious of your collection


 Thank you so much Amusedcleo! I am an addict .


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> No, I haven't seen this deal, but I did the one previously where if you spend $200 at DVF.com you get a $50 statement credit, which I did, in fact, receive, so I am certain this is legit.



Good to know! Thanks Duke!



megt10 said:


> Hmm, good to know. Thanks Sammi and Duke.:ninja:



Or is it good to know? 



megt10 said:


> I guess I have gotten so used to sending things back that I don't think much about that anymore. I know with CL and higher end shoes the savings is really worth it to shop BG or NAP. Of the two I prefer NAP because they make returns really easy.



I agree! Except my feet are so small that I need to try things on and my size usually isn't online.


----------



## sammix3

Merry Christmas!  I hope you ladies have a great time with your friends and family. And post some DVF outfits and gifts too!


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> Sammi here is the July FB wrap that I got on sale. It arrived last night. The other is what I wore today to the mall. The boots are from the NAP sale CL Mervillon and they arrived last night as well. Super comfy.


Love them both on you!  


megt10 said:


> Aww, thanks so much Phiphi. I have always found that when I am more well dressed at the mall I get more assistance and at this time of the year I need that, lol. I plan on going shopping the day after Christmas at South Coast Plaza and I will be wearing my new Linda wrap in Ice Leopard that arrived yesterday from ebay. Love it so soft and comfy. Plus wrap dresses are easy on and off for trying things on. Here is a pic. Though I will probably wear different boots.


This print is beautiful!  


sammix3 said:


> Merry Christmas!  I hope you ladies have a great time with your friends and family. And post some DVF outfits and gifts too!


Merry Christmas to you too sammi, and all the other lovely tPF ladies!


----------



## Greentea

Merry Christmas, ladies!

My Dh got me this dress and I'm in love! Perfect fit!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...questid%3D16415&N%3D4294967250&pageSize%3D160

Can't believe that is my first and only DVF wrap! I have a nice little collection of her dresses but no wraps until now! Love this one so much, it will definitely not be my last. I'll post a modeling pic when I get out of my comfy lounge wear. Christmas cooking coma in progress (and kids who were up before 5:30am!)


----------



## AEGIS

Greentea said:


> Merry Christmas, ladies!
> 
> My Dh got me this dress and I'm in love! Perfect fit!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...questid%3D16415&N%3D4294967250&pageSize%3D160
> 
> Can't believe that is my first and only DVF wrap! I have a nice little collection of her dresses but no wraps until now! Love this one so much, it will definitely not be my last. I'll post a modeling pic when I get out of my comfy lounge wear. Christmas cooking coma in progress (and kids who were up before 5:30am!)





beautiful! congrats!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Good to know! Thanks Duke!
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it good to know?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! Except my feet are so small that I need to try things on and my size usually isn't online.


 That is too bad Sammi. My feet are a really popular size so mine are usually sold out.


inspiredgem said:


> Love them both on you!
> 
> This print is beautiful!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you too sammi, and all the other lovely tPF ladies!


 Thanks so much Inspiredgem. I love both prints but had to have the ice leopard print after someone here posted theirs. I just think it is so soft and pretty. Unfortunately I am not going to wear it tomorrow it has gotten really warm and I hate trying to shop when I am hot. I am sure that I can find something else to wear, lol.


Greentea said:


> Merry Christmas, ladies!
> 
> My Dh got me this dress and I'm in love! Perfect fit!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...questid%3D16415&N%3D4294967250&pageSize%3D160
> 
> Can't believe that is my first and only DVF wrap! I have a nice little collection of her dresses but no wraps until now! Love this one so much, it will definitely not be my last. I'll post a modeling pic when I get out of my comfy lounge wear. Christmas cooking coma in progress (and kids who were up before 5:30am!)


 Your husband did good! I love that print and can't wait to see it on you Greentea.


----------



## sammix3

Congrats Greentea!  Looking forward to some modeling pics!



Greentea said:


> Merry Christmas, ladies!
> 
> My Dh got me this dress and I'm in love! Perfect fit!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...questid%3D16415&N%3D4294967250&pageSize%3D160
> 
> Can't believe that is my first and only DVF wrap! I have a nice little collection of her dresses but no wraps until now! Love this one so much, it will definitely not be my last. I'll post a modeling pic when I get out of my comfy lounge wear. Christmas cooking coma in progress (and kids who were up before 5:30am!)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Your hubby did a fantastic job, *Greentea!* resents

Merry Christmas to all of you fabulous DVF ladies!  Here's me headed to church in the Tunisa (Chain Knit print).  It is short on me (I am 5'8), but not as short as it looks in this pic, I am actually reaching up so you can see the full outfit.  :giggles:


----------



## sammix3

Perfect for Christmas 



Dukeprincess said:


> Your hubby did a fantastic job, *Greentea!* resents
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you fabulous DVF ladies!  Here's me headed to church in the Tunisa (Chain Knit print).  It is short on me (I am 5'8), but not as short as it looks in this pic, I am actually reaching up so you can see the full outfit.  :giggles:


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Your hubby did a fantastic job, *Greentea!* resents
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you fabulous DVF ladies! Here's me headed to church in the Tunisa (Chain Knit print). It is short on me (I am 5'8), but not as short as it looks in this pic, I am actually reaching up so you can see the full outfit. :giggles:


 Gorgeous dress Duke, I love it on you. That is a great print.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Merry Christmas !!

I agree, this dress is fabulous on you - and IMHO not too short! Perfect look as always 



Dukeprincess said:


> Your hubby did a fantastic job, *Greentea!* resents
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you fabulous DVF ladies!  Here's me headed to church in the Tunisa (Chain Knit print).  It is short on me (I am 5'8), but not as short as it looks in this pic, I am actually reaching up so you can see the full outfit.  :giggles:


----------



## Butterfly_77

Your DH did a very good job! I'm looking forward to see in action pics (I think you're the first one here owning this print..).

It won't be your last wrap, I promise 



Greentea said:


> Merry Christmas, ladies!
> 
> My Dh got me this dress and I'm in love! Perfect fit!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...questid%3D16415&N%3D4294967250&pageSize%3D160
> 
> Can't believe that is my first and only DVF wrap! I have a nice little collection of her dresses but no wraps until now! Love this one so much, it will definitely not be my last. I'll post a modeling pic when I get out of my comfy lounge wear. Christmas cooking coma in progress (and kids who were up before 5:30am!)


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> Your DH did a very good job! I'm looking forward to see in action pics (I think you're the first one here owning this print..).
> 
> It won't be your last wrap, I promise



Thanks! The print is really simple and lovely. The site says the leaves are white but they are a pretty mint color that looks great with the navy. I just need a new clutch to wear with this dress!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Your hubby did a fantastic job, *Greentea!* resents
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you fabulous DVF ladies!  Here's me headed to church in the Tunisa (Chain Knit print).  It is short on me (I am 5'8), but not as short as it looks in this pic, I am actually reaching up so you can see the full outfit.  :giggles:



Smokin!


----------



## Butterfly_77

new Julian print on matches fashion

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...stenberg-DVF-C-D2765001D11-dresses-BLUE/55968


----------



## Butterfly_77

Ladies, I need your help. Since I have bought the melody blouse in heart trail I've fallen in love with this print. I've seen that the blaine dress in the heart trail print now is on sale and I want to buy this one.

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...g-DVF-B-D3831001G11-dresses-BLACK-WHITE/52511

Now, my question: how does the blaine dress compares to the other wrap dresses? I tried one back in August in London and as far as I can remember, it's cut a bit more generously than the Julian/Jeanne and I can easily fit in a size 8. But I'm not sure if I remember correctly :shame: This time, I would need to buy online...

Could anybody give me some information on the sizing/cut, please?

many thanks


----------



## LABAG

Happy day after Christmas-anyone bought any sale things?
I found the Whitman blouse in nude-such a basic ,beautiful color -@Neiman Marcus, cant wait to get her-she's coming on snail mail USPS(but at least its free)
Anyone ????:santawave:


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> new Julian print on matches fashion
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...stenberg-DVF-C-D2765001D11-dresses-BLUE/55968



Pretty colors. Although the print kinda reminds me of eyes all over the dress lol :weird:


----------



## sammix3

LABAG said:


> Happy day after Christmas-anyone bought any sale things?
> I found the Whitman blouse in nude-such a basic ,beautiful color -@Neiman Marcus, cant wait to get her-she's coming on snail mail USPS(but at least its free)
> Anyone ????:santawave:



I hate waiting for shipping too, but I'm too cheap to pay extra considering how much I just spent on the item. 

Nothing for me today, gotta be good cuz too many things I want from spring collection! And I need new shoes to go with all the new stuff too hehe 

Don't forget to post pics when it comes


----------



## LABAG

sammix3 said:


> I hate waiting for shipping too, but I'm too cheap to pay extra considering how much I just spent on the item.
> 
> Nothing for me today, gotta be good cuz too many things I want from spring collection! And I need new shoes to go with all the new stuff too hehe
> 
> Don't forget to post pics when it comes


 
 Your in control- LOL-
Honestly , I only buy on sale-as DVF is really out of my normal price. I love her thnngs , discovered them about 8 years ago-and have bought several lovely things-wrap dresses, and blouses are my usual and favorites!
As for shoes not too much spent -although gorgeous!!
I get basic Vince Camuto, Calvin klein, Michael Kors and Tory Burch's-your pics /shoes are fantastic though!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> Pretty colors. Although the print kinda reminds me of eyes all over the dress lol :weird:



yeah, you're right *lol*

I'll wait for the new vintage pieces to arrive on DVF.com - matches is so much more expensive....But I surprisingly love the color combo black/white/light blue


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Perfect for Christmas





megt10 said:


> Gorgeous dress Duke, I love it on you. That is a great print.





Butterfly_77 said:


> Merry Christmas !!
> 
> I agree, this dress is fabulous on you - and IMHO not too short! Perfect look as always





Greentea said:


> Smokin!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wasn't someone looking for this cape?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...n-cape/3182256?origin=category&resultback=216


----------



## sammix3

I'm too impatient to wait til it goes on sale lol. Plus, my size always get sold out so if I really like something I'll take the plunge. I always try to look for promo codes or some kinda discount though. 



LABAG said:


> Your in control- LOL-
> Honestly , I only buy on sale-as DVF is really out of my normal price. I love her thnngs , discovered them about 8 years ago-and have bought several lovely things-wrap dresses, and blouses are my usual and favorites!
> As for shoes not too much spent -although gorgeous!!
> I get basic Vince Camuto, Calvin klein, Michael Kors and Tory Burch's-your pics /shoes are fantastic though!!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> yeah, you're right *lol*
> 
> I'll wait for the new vintage pieces to arrive on DVF.com - matches is so much more expensive....But I surprisingly love the color combo black/white/light blue



You should definitely wait! Matches.com is super expensive! I've never bought from them before.. hopefully that print will show up at one of the major department stores so you can get it for a better price.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Here is a pic of my Lilo which I am wearing for only the 2nd time since I got it last year. The shoes are D&G that I got yesterday from the 30% off sale. I totally love them.




how are you liking this cardigan still?  i am interested in getting it....


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> how are you liking this cardigan still? i am interested in getting it....


 I like it, I just haven't worn it much. It is not as easy for me style either since I wear more dresses than pants. I need to play around with it a bit more I think. I think it would look really cute with leggings and a thin turtleneck.


----------



## AEGIS

shoes4me2 said:


> The name of this DVF is Diana wrap and the print is the wonderwoman. You can find it on ebay. Sfnative333 buys this style dress every time it's listed on ebay and then resells it for triple the price. She bought this one on ebay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280771239276#ht_500wt_1413
> She got a steal on this one. And only paid $87.00
> 
> She will relist it and maybe you can buy it from her. I'm not sure if this is your size.




yup here it is 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...9824?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item45ffa77c40


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> I like it, I just haven't worn it much. It is not as easy for me style either since I wear more dresses than pants. I need to play around with it a bit more I think. I think it would look really cute with leggings and a thin turtleneck.




thanks meg...i was trying to imagine it with a skirt...i almost wish it has long sleeves bc then you would not have to worry about layering


----------



## mellva

I'm new to this form and I love all of the modeling shots. I really want the  Wonderwoman Diana dress after I saw it on one of the ladies here on this thread. I just found this one on ebay in my size. Is this a good deal? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300641909824&category=63861&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## Dukeprincess

mellva said:


> I'm new to this form and I love all of the modeling shots. I really want the  Wonderwoman Diana dress after I saw it on one of the ladies here on this thread. I just found this one on ebay in my size. Is this a good deal?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300641909824&category=63861&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



No, that is a super inflated price.

*AEGIS:  *I wear the Lilo with pencil skirts and it looks fine.


----------



## Butterfly_77

push 

TIA



Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, I need your help. Since I have bought the melody blouse in heart trail I've fallen in love with this print. I've seen that the blaine dress in the heart trail print now is on sale and I want to buy this one.
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...g-DVF-B-D3831001G11-dresses-BLACK-WHITE/52511
> 
> Now, my question: how does the blaine dress compares to the other wrap dresses? I tried one back in August in London and as far as I can remember, it's cut a bit more generously than the Julian/Jeanne and I can easily fit in a size 8. But I'm not sure if I remember correctly :shame: This time, I would need to buy online...
> 
> Could anybody give me some information on the sizing/cut, please?
> 
> many thanks


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> thanks meg...i was trying to imagine it with a skirt...i almost wish it has long sleeves bc then you would not have to worry about layering


 Yeah, that is kinda how I feel. I think it looks really cool but it is either not warm enough without sleeves or too warm when you have to layer. Never get the mixture quite right. I tried it with a skirt and I didn't think it looked that great. Maybe it was just the length of the skirt.


----------



## sammix3

Agree with Duke. Super inflated. I got mine new with tags for $225.



mellva said:


> I'm new to this form and I love all of the modeling shots. I really want the  Wonderwoman Diana dress after I saw it on one of the ladies here on this thread. I just found this one on ebay in my size. Is this a good deal?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300641909824&category=63861&_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> No, that is a super inflated price.
> 
> *AEGIS:  *I wear the Lilo with pencil skirts and it looks fine.




thanks!  do you only wear it with black underneath?


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> Agree with Duke. Super inflated. I got mine new with tags for $225.


Thank you for your advice.  I did not realize that $299 was a super inflated price for this used Diana dress, but after hearing that you got a brand new one for only $225 I will wait for a better price.


----------



## megt10

Did anyone shop yesterday? I powered my way through and got some good deals but not on DVF. I did by one dress from Barneys. Will have to search for it DH liked it a lot. I ended up wearing my Christina dress for the first time. I wore it with my Alphie jacket tights and flat boots. Serious shopping was going on . Anyway here is the outfit. Be kind this was after 12 hours of shopping.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Did anyone shop yesterday? I powered my way through and got some good deals but not on DVF. I did by one dress from Barneys. Will have to search for it DH liked it a lot. I ended up wearing my Christina dress for the first time. I wore it with my Alphie jacket tights and flat boots. Serious shopping was going on . Anyway here is the outfit. Be kind this was after 12 hours of shopping.




love the collier de chien!


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:
			
		

> love the collier de chien!



Actually the belt is Mulberry. I did go to Hermes yesterday and tried on the CDC but it was too big. I did end up buying an H belt but not the CDC that I wanted. On the upside I figured out what size would work for me and found one this morning on eBay. It should arrive next week from the UK. Yesterday was my first Hermes purchase. I looked at a jipsy in croc too, it was only 33,000 lol. Left that at the store.


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> thanks!  do you only wear it with black underneath?



Usually, but I have worn a red top before.  HTH.



megt10 said:


> Did anyone shop yesterday? I powered my way through and got some good deals but not on DVF. I did by one dress from Barneys. Will have to search for it DH liked it a lot. I ended up wearing my Christina dress for the first time. I wore it with my Alphie jacket tights and flat boots. Serious shopping was going on . Anyway here is the outfit. Be kind this was after 12 hours of shopping.



I have this dress too!  Love it.  Flat boots are essential for shopping.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Actually the belt is Mulberry. I did go to Hermes yesterday and tried on the CDC but it was too big. I did end up buying an H belt but not the CDC that I wanted. On the upside I figured out what size would work for me and found one this morning on eBay. It should arrive next week from the UK. Yesterday was my first Hermes purchase. I looked at a jipsy in croc too, it was only 33,000 lol. Left that at the store.




oh it's very nice. can't wait to see it when you incorporate it in your wardrobe.  only 33k and you left it in the store? you'll never find a deal like that!


----------



## MaitaiCat

megt10 said:


> Did anyone shop yesterday? I powered my way through and got some good deals but not on DVF. I did by one dress from Barneys. Will have to search for it DH liked it a lot. I ended up wearing my Christina dress for the first time. I wore it with my Alphie jacket tights and flat boots. Serious shopping was going on . Anyway here is the outfit. Be kind this was after 12 hours of shopping.



I love how they all go so well together. I wasn't sure about the Christina when I first saw it, but it definitely look pretty on. (also, it's feeding time, your feline friends are quite cute  )


----------



## Butterfly_77

meg, this dress looks awesome on you! 

To be honest, I wasn't too fond of the print mix when I first saw the dress online but once again, one needs to see it either on oneself or on one of the beautiful tpf lades to fully see the beauty! You did well pairing it with flat boots to hit the sale 



megt10 said:


> Did anyone shop yesterday? I powered my way through and got some good deals but not on DVF. I did by one dress from Barneys. Will have to search for it DH liked it a lot. I ended up wearing my Christina dress for the first time. I wore it with my Alphie jacket tights and flat boots. Serious shopping was going on . Anyway here is the outfit. Be kind this was after 12 hours of shopping.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Ladies, I've been bad 

I know, I'm a bit obsessed, but I had some free time over Christmas and googled and found a couple of new prints from the spring collection

enjoy the eye candy:

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=SFJCUE0=&season=actual&seasProdID=55I

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=Q0hOTFM=&season=actual&seasProdID=55I

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=QlVSU0I=&season=actual&seasProdID=55I

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=TE1TV0g=&season=actual&seasProdID=55I


http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=VFBTTU0=&season=actual&seasProdID=55I

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...orColor=Q0xTQlU=&season=actual&seasProdID=55I


I'm in for the first 4 of them - love love the first one; the second one is a must as the chain link is one of my favorite prints ever. Print 3 and 4 are so summery - think of a summer vacation at Côte d'Azure 

Number 5 & 6 are not for me, though! 

I hope that DVF.com will carry those prints as the prices on this website are very inflated (as it's mostly the case with European sites that sell US designers....)

what do you think?


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Usually, but I have worn a red top before. HTH.
> 
> 
> 
> I have this dress too! Love it. Flat boots are essential for shopping.


 
I know you have this dress, you were the reason I bought it. It looked so good on you and I love the green.



AEGIS said:


> oh it's very nice. can't wait to see it when you incorporate it in your wardrobe. only 33k and you left it in the store? you'll never find a deal like that!


 I know, such a deal, lol.


MaitaiCat said:


> I love how they all go so well together. I wasn't sure about the Christina when I first saw it, but it definitely look pretty on. (also, it's feeding time, your feline friends are quite cute  )


 Thanks Maitai, I actually got a lot of compliments from the sales people at Nordstrom. One guy wanted to touch my jacket. It was the perfect shopping outfit. The jacket was light weight enough that I didn't get too hot. The animals were really glad we came home. I did have a dog walker come in and walk the boys just in case we ran late which we did. All the animals have gotten use to us being home a lot so they were really glad to see us.


Butterfly_77 said:


> meg, this dress looks awesome on you!
> 
> To be honest, I wasn't too fond of the print mix when I first saw the dress online but once again, one needs to see it either on oneself or on one of the beautiful tpf lades to fully see the beauty! You did well pairing it with flat boots to hit the sale


 Thanks Butterfly. I saw this dress on Duke and had to have it. I wouldn't normally pair this dress with those boots but for power shopping they are my go to boots.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

megt10 said:


> Did anyone shop yesterday? I powered my way through and got some good deals but not on DVF. I did by one dress from Barneys. Will have to search for it DH liked it a lot. I ended up wearing my Christina dress for the first time. I wore it with my Alphie jacket tights and flat boots. Serious shopping was going on . Anyway here is the outfit. Be kind this was after 12 hours of shopping.



Great outfit, megt10! Congrats on your first Hermes purchase!


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> Merry Christmas!  I hope you ladies have a great time with your friends and family. And post some DVF outfits and gifts too!



hope you had a great christmas too!


----------



## phiphi

Greentea said:


> Merry Christmas, ladies!
> 
> My Dh got me this dress and I'm in love! Perfect fit!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...questid%3D16415&N%3D4294967250&pageSize%3D160
> 
> Can't believe that is my first and only DVF wrap! I have a nice little collection of her dresses but no wraps until now! Love this one so much, it will definitely not be my last. I'll post a modeling pic when I get out of my comfy lounge wear. Christmas cooking coma in progress (and kids who were up before 5:30am!)



beautiful!!!! good job DH! hope you had a great christmas, greentea!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Your hubby did a fantastic job, *Greentea!* resents
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you fabulous DVF ladies!  Here's me headed to church in the Tunisa (Chain Knit print).  It is short on me (I am 5'8), but not as short as it looks in this pic, I am actually reaching up so you can see the full outfit.  :giggles:



you look amazing duke!! love that print!!  hope you had a great christmas!!


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Did anyone shop yesterday? I powered my way through and got some good deals but not on DVF. I did by one dress from Barneys. Will have to search for it DH liked it a lot. I ended up wearing my Christina dress for the first time. I wore it with my Alphie jacket tights and flat boots. Serious shopping was going on . Anyway here is the outfit. Be kind this was after 12 hours of shopping.



great outfit meg!!! (i just realized that the multi-quote function is back.. slaps forehead!) congratulations on your first H buy! it is also a dangerous addiction!


----------



## megt10

HermesNewbie said:


> Great outfit, megt10! Congrats on your first Hermes purchase!


 


phiphi said:


> great outfit meg!!! (i just realized that the multi-quote function is back.. slaps forehead!) congratulations on your first H buy! it is also a dangerous addiction!


 Thanks so much Ladies. I am now in search of the Jipsy bag, not in croc. I loved it and think it is very me. I remember when it was for sale on Hermes.com but it no longer is. I checked the UK Hermes that Papertiger posted and it is for sale there but it looks like they don't ship to the US.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Did anyone shop yesterday? I powered my way through and got some good deals but not on DVF. I did by one dress from Barneys. Will have to search for it DH liked it a lot. I ended up wearing my Christina dress for the first time. I wore it with my Alphie jacket tights and flat boots. Serious shopping was going on . Anyway here is the outfit. Be kind this was after 12 hours of shopping.



Wow Meg! 12 hours of shopping and you still look this great?? Props to you! 

Congrats on your first H purchase! Can't wait to see how you'll incorporated it with your DVF outfits.


----------



## Tamarind

megt10 said:


> Actually the belt is Mulberry. I did go to Hermes yesterday and tried on the CDC but it was too big. I did end up buying an H belt but not the CDC that I wanted. On the upside I figured out what size would work for me and found one this morning on eBay. It should arrive next week from the UK. Yesterday was my first Hermes purchase. I looked at a jipsy in croc too, it was only 33,000 lol. Left that at the store.



You look great in green.   
Congrats on your CDC belt.  I just got mine, too (it was ordered months ago and arrived just in time for Christmas).  I love the CDC belt and am still thinking of different ways to wear it.  What color is yours?  Mine is black with GH.


----------



## megt10

Tamarind said:


> You look great in green.
> Congrats on your CDC belt. I just got mine, too (it was ordered months ago and arrived just in time for Christmas). I love the CDC belt and am still thinking of different ways to wear it. What color is yours? Mine is black with GH.


I wanted black with SH but haven't found that yet. I tried on black with BH at Hermes. I didn't care for that and it wasn't my size. I ended up getting brown with GH. Here is a pic. I am still on the hunt for black but in the meantime I did buy the H Belt in Black/Brown with SH from Hermes and a Constance on Ebay black/blue jean. I wear a lot of belts around my waist for definition. I am so short waisted that when I am not wearing a belt I just look straight up and down. I plan on wearing them over sheath dresses, with skirts, t-shirts you name it.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Wow Meg! 12 hours of shopping and you still look this great?? Props to you!
> 
> Congrats on your first H purchase! Can't wait to see how you'll incorporated it with your DVF outfits.


 Thanks Sammi. I am out of shape. Next year I am going into training like the woman in the Target commercial. I am still sore from lugging around 2 boxes of boots. The only DVF I got was the Sharby dress. I took a pic of it but the colors are off. It is really a lot more vibrant. I didn't care that much for it on the hanger but DH convinced me to try it on and I really did like it a lot. I will try and take a mod pic sometime this weekend.


----------



## Tamarind

megt10 said:


> I wanted black with SH but haven't found that yet. I tried on black with BH at Hermes. I didn't care for that and it wasn't my size. I ended up getting brown with GH. Here is a pic. I am still on the hunt for black but in the meantime I did buy the H Belt in Black/Brown with SH from Hermes and a Constance on Ebay black/blue jean. I wear a lot of belts around my waist for definition. I am so short waisted that when I am not wearing a belt I just look straight up and down. I plan on wearing them over sheath dresses, with skirts, t-shirts you name it.



You made a great choice.  I love the one you got.  Black with palladium hardware will be a nice addition to that when you find it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> you look amazing duke!! love that print!!  hope you had a great christmas!!







megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi. I am out of shape. Next year I am going into training like the woman in the Target commercial. I am still sore from lugging around 2 boxes of boots. The only DVF I got was the Sharby dress. I took a pic of it but the colors are off. It is really a lot more vibrant. I didn't care that much for it on the hanger but DH convinced me to try it on and I really did like it a lot. I will try and take a mod pic sometime this weekend.



I love the Sharby, but it didn't love my curves.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi. I am out of shape. Next year I am going into training like the woman in the Target commercial. I am still sore from lugging around 2 boxes of boots. The only DVF I got was the Sharby dress. I took a pic of it but the colors are off. It is really a lot more vibrant. I didn't care that much for it on the hanger but DH convinced me to try it on and I really did like it a lot. I will try and take a mod pic sometime this weekend.



I bet you will look fab in this. I can't believe it already made it to the sale.. Congrats though!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I love the Sharby, but it didn't love my curves.


 
I remember you saying that you loved the color blocking and tried it but it didn't work for you. It is pretty straight up and down it helped give me some curves. At least that was what DH said. I was sold after that.



sammix3 said:


> I bet you will look fab in this. I can't believe it already made it to the sale.. Congrats though!


 This wasn't on sale. It pains me to say it but I paid retail. The tag says exclusive to Barneys. I am assuming that means the colors on the dress which I really like. So I figured I wouldn't wait and then miss the color choice that I want.


----------



## megt10

Tamarind said:


> You made a great choice. I love the one you got. Black with palladium hardware will be a nice addition to that when you find it.


 Thanks Tamarind. I would love to see a pic of yours!


----------



## sammix3

The links don't work for me. 



Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, I've been bad
> 
> I know, I'm a bit obsessed, but I had some free time over Christmas and googled and found a couple of new prints from the spring collection
> 
> enjoy the eye candy:
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=A742&des=D17&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=SFJCUE0=&season=actual&seasProdID=55I
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=M3O9&des=D17&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=Q0hOTFM=&season=actual&seasProdID=55I
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=M3O1&des=D17&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=QlVSU0I=&season=actual&seasProdID=55I
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=M3O7&des=D17&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=TE1TV0g=&season=actual&seasProdID=55I
> 
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=M3O4&des=D17&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=VFBTTU0=&season=actual&seasProdID=55I
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.aspx?#getData.aspx|CallType=Product&prodId=M3O6&des=D17&cat=&gender=women&group=&vendorColor=Q0xTQlU=&season=actual&seasProdID=55I
> 
> 
> I'm in for the first 4 of them - love love the first one; the second one is a must as the chain link is one of my favorite prints ever. Print 3 and 4 are so summery - think of a summer vacation at Côte d'Azure
> 
> Number 5 & 6 are not for me, though!
> 
> I hope that DVF.com will carry those prints as the prices on this website are very inflated (as it's mostly the case with European sites that sell US designers....)
> 
> what do you think?


----------



## sammix3

It's ok, as long as you love it 



megt10 said:


> I remember you saying that you loved the color blocking and tried it but it didn't work for you. It is pretty straight up and down it helped give me some curves. At least that was what DH said. I was sold after that.
> 
> 
> This wasn't on sale. It pains me to say it but I paid retail. The tag says exclusive to Barneys. I am assuming that means the colors on the dress which I really like. So I figured I wouldn't wait and then miss the color choice that I want.


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> The links don't work for me.


 
sorry, sammi!

I tried the links and they worked and now they don't work anymore 

let me see if I can find another way....


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much Ladies. I am now in search of the Jipsy bag, not in croc. I loved it and think it is very me. I remember when it was for sale on Hermes.com but it no longer is. I checked the UK Hermes that Papertiger posted and it is for sale there but it looks like they don't ship to the US.



Uh-oh - are we moving to the Hermes dark side? Beware!!!!
Love the Jipsy! I tried on a super cute black one in Paris but got the Bolide instead. I find H bags work really well with DVF!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I wanted black with SH but haven't found that yet. I tried on black with BH at Hermes. I didn't care for that and it wasn't my size. I ended up getting brown with GH. Here is a pic. I am still on the hunt for black but in the meantime I did buy the H Belt in Black/Brown with SH from Hermes and a Constance on Ebay black/blue jean. I wear a lot of belts around my waist for definition. I am so short waisted that when I am not wearing a belt I just look straight up and down. I plan on wearing them over sheath dresses, with skirts, t-shirts you name it.



I totally die. This is my dream belt - but in black!! So fab, Meg!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Uh-oh - are we moving to the Hermes dark side? Beware!!!!
> Love the Jipsy! I tried on a super cute black one in Paris but got the Bolide instead. I find H bags work really well with DVF!


 
I am just going to dabble in Hermes, lol. I am looking at both these bags why did you choose the Bolide over the Jipsy? When I went to the H store at SCP I almost got out without DH realizing that we were in Hermes. . Poor dear just had a dazed and confused look at that point of the day.



Greentea said:


> I totally die. This is my dream belt - but in black!! So fab, Meg!


 Mine too in black, lol. Haven't found it yet but I will. Until then the brown will also work nicely. It will go so well with my sheath dresses.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I am just going to dabble in Hermes, lol. I am looking at both these bags why did you choose the Bolide over the Jipsy? When I went to the H store at SCP I almost got out without DH realizing that we were in Hermes. . Poor dear just had a dazed and confused look at that point of the day.
> 
> 
> Mine too in black, lol. Haven't found it yet but I will. Until then the brown will also work nicely. It will go so well with my sheath dresses.



Lol you almost got him! My poor DBF only knows I like nice purses... Not my nice clothing and shoe addiction lol. Or maybe he knows and just doesn't say anything


----------



## inspiredgem

Greentea said:


> Merry Christmas, ladies!
> 
> My Dh got me this dress and I'm in love! Perfect fit!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...questid%3D16415&N%3D4294967250&pageSize%3D160
> 
> Can't believe that is my first and only DVF wrap! I have a nice little collection of her dresses but no wraps until now! Love this one so much, it will definitely not be my last. I'll post a modeling pic when I get out of my comfy lounge wear. Christmas cooking coma in progress (and kids who were up before 5:30am!)


Congrats on your new dress!  I love the print!


Dukeprincess said:


> Your hubby did a fantastic job, *Greentea!* resents
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you fabulous DVF ladies!  Here's me headed to church in the Tunisa (Chain Knit print).  It is short on me (I am 5'8), but not as short as it looks in this pic, I am actually reaching up so you can see the full outfit.  :giggles:


You look great - I don't think it looks too short at all!


megt10 said:


> Did anyone shop yesterday? I powered my way through and got some good deals but not on DVF. I did by one dress from Barneys. Will have to search for it DH liked it a lot. I ended up wearing my Christina dress for the first time. I wore it with my Alphie jacket tights and flat boots. Serious shopping was going on . Anyway here is the outfit. Be kind this was after 12 hours of shopping.


Wow Meg - you look better after 12 hours of shopping than I do just heading out the door!  
I love this look on you - the jacket is a perfect match!


megt10 said:


> I wanted black with SH but haven't found that yet. I tried on black with BH at Hermes. I didn't care for that and it wasn't my size. I ended up getting brown with GH. Here is a pic. I am still on the hunt for black but in the meantime I did buy the H Belt in Black/Brown with SH from Hermes and a Constance on Ebay black/blue jean. I wear a lot of belts around my waist for definition. I am so short waisted that when I am not wearing a belt I just look straight up and down. I plan on wearing them over sheath dresses, with skirts, t-shirts you name it.


Very pretty!


megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi. I am out of shape. Next year I am going into training like the woman in the Target commercial. I am still sore from lugging around 2 boxes of boots. The only DVF I got was the Sharby dress. I took a pic of it but the colors are off. It is really a lot more vibrant. I didn't care that much for it on the hanger but DH convinced me to try it on and I really did like it a lot. I will try and take a mod pic sometime this weekend.


I really like this dress and can't wait to see a modeling pic!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Lol you almost got him! My poor DBF only knows I like nice purses... Not my nice clothing and shoe addiction lol. Or maybe he knows and just doesn't say anything


Lol, we have a don't ask don't tell policy in my household. My DH knew better than to ask the price of the belt and got wise when I said why don't you go look at those fabulous saddles as I was about to pay .



inspiredgem said:


> Congrats on your new dress! I love the print!
> 
> You look great - I don't think it looks too short at all!
> 
> Wow Meg - you look better after 12 hours of shopping than I do just heading out the door!
> I love this look on you - the jacket is a perfect match!
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> I really like this dress and can't wait to see a modeling pic!


 Thank you so much Inspired. I will try and wear the dress this weekend. It is supposed to be quite warm though so it may not work out as the material is pretty heavy and clingy.


----------



## LABAG

Was able to get additional % off @Neiman Marcus on whitman blouse b/c of the 40 % off today-yeh!!!! Gotta a luv beautiful things at a great price!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Lol, we have a don't ask don't tell policy in my household. My DH knew better than to ask the price of the belt and got wise when I said why don't you go look at those fabulous saddles as I was about to pay .
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Inspired. I will try and wear the dress this weekend. It is supposed to be quite warm though so it may not work out as the material is pretty heavy and clingy.



Lol I like it!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Gorgeous "New Julian" on Giuliana Rancic


----------



## Greentea

LABAG said:


> Was able to get additional % off @Neiman Marcus on whitman blouse b/c of the 40 % off today-yeh!!!! Gotta a luv beautiful things at a great price!



Awesome!!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I am just going to dabble in Hermes, lol. I am looking at both these bags why did you choose the Bolide over the Jipsy? When I went to the H store at SCP I almost got out without DH realizing that we were in Hermes. . Poor dear just had a dazed and confused look at that point of the day.
> 
> 
> Mine too in black, lol. Haven't found it yet but I will. Until then the brown will also work nicely. It will go so well with my sheath dresses.



I'd wanted a Bolide for 5 years!  The main Paris store didn't have one at first so before I trudged myself across town to the lovely Left Bank boutique to look, I tried on a few other bags including the Jipsy. LOL at your DH! Mine is a bit Hermes scared, too!! But he did like the idea of me getting a bag I've wanted forever in Paris!! Baby steps!


----------



## LABAG

foxycleopatra said:


> Gorgeous "New Julian" on Giuliana Rancic
> 
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2012/startracks/120109/giuliana-rancic-435.jpg


 She looks happy and wonderful, considering her recent double masectomy-I wish the best for her.
Love that dress pattern as well!!


----------



## LABAG

Greentea said:


> Awesome!!


 Thanks!!I it will be here tomorrow-so the mail was not so snail.............


----------



## sammix3

Whoo hoo what a deal!



LABAG said:


> Was able to get additional % off @Neiman Marcus on whitman blouse b/c of the 40 % off today-yeh!!!! Gotta a luv beautiful things at a great price!


----------



## sammix3

Ladies,

What do you think about this dress?  I really like it but I don't know if it will fit me right.  I need to make a decision soon to take advantage of the American Express offer I posted earlier.

http://www.dvf.com/Aina-Dress/D9596...8&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> What do you think about this dress?  I really like it but I don't know if it will fit me right.  I need to make a decision soon to take advantage of the American Express offer I posted earlier.
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Aina-Dress/D9596...8&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion



Love it, just don't wear it with the shorts.  :giggles:


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Love it, just don't wear it with the shorts.  :giggles:



What Duke?!!?  That is how you SHOULD wear it.  You so don't know what you are talking about!  :giggles::lolots:


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> What Duke?!!?  That is how you SHOULD wear it.  You so don't know what you are talking about!  :giggles::lolots:



Do it, start a new trend, shorts + DVF.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Do it, start a new trend, shorts + DVF.



please don't encourage this kind of behavior


----------



## Butterfly_77

Sammi, I like it! What I'm not sure about is the length. But as you're petite, it'll probably be ok? I like the color combo of pink/grey/black.

Are you gonna buy it?

and yes, please no shorts  (at least not white ones...)



sammix3 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> What do you think about this dress? I really like it but I don't know if it will fit me right. I need to make a decision soon to take advantage of the American Express offer I posted earlier.
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Aina-Dress/D9596...8&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion


----------



## oscarthegrouch

It's been ages since I've visited this thread so I just wanted to say that you ladies look awesome in all your DVF stuff.  Especially have a weak spot for her wrap dresses and have collected about 15-20 pcs over the years. Have a question & hope this is the right place - if I wish to sell off some of my wraps (new), is there anywhere other than ebay that you would reccomend? Keep those modelling pics coming!!


----------



## oscarthegrouch

I would also to announce me falling off the DVF-ban wagon.  Have just caved and bought the Emsley Dress (in that blue Bricks print), and the Justine Dress (in Wings print) - from the dvf online sale. Am now biting my nails and considering whether to purchase the New Julian dress at full price - because my size is usually sold out, especially when it comes to Julians..... Yes or No? Yes or No???


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> I'd wanted a Bolide for 5 years!  The main Paris store didn't have one at first so before I trudged myself across town to the lovely Left Bank boutique to look, I tried on a few other bags including the Jipsy. LOL at your DH! Mine is a bit Hermes scared, too!! But he did like the idea of me getting a bag I've wanted forever in Paris!! Baby steps!


 Are you still loving the bag? I like the idea of being able to carry it on the arm and the shoulder. Is it heavy? I loved how lightweight the Jipsy was but am not sure I want to pay that kind of money for a bag that can only be worn as a messenger. I think the Bolide would look better with my DVF dresses for sure.


----------



## megt10

oscarthegrouch said:


> I would also to announce me falling off the DVF-ban wagon. Have just caved and bought the Emsley Dress (in that blue Bricks print), and the Justine Dress (in Wings print) - from the dvf online sale. Am now biting my nails and considering whether to purchase the New Julian dress at full price - because my size is usually sold out, especially when it comes to Julians..... Yes or No? Yes or No???


 Yes! Lol. Start a New Years Resolution on the 1st. That is what I am going to do.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> What do you think about this dress? I really like it but I don't know if it will fit me right. I need to make a decision soon to take advantage of the American Express offer I posted earlier.
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Aina-Dress/D9596...8&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion


 
Love it Sammi. It is very short and for me would be a tunic not a dress but might work well for you. Plus you can wear it with tights. No shorts, please.


----------



## megt10

I just looked at DVF.com and have to say there are a lot of dresses that I like. My favorite I think at the moment is http://www.dvf.com/Tamara-Dress/D27...=FALDT&start=5&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses


----------



## mellva

oscarthegrouch said:


> It's been ages since I've visited this thread so I just wanted to say that you ladies look awesome in all your DVF stuff.  Especially have a weak spot for her wrap dresses and have collected about 15-20 pcs over the years. Have a question & hope this is the right place - if I wish to sell off some of my wraps (new), is there anywhere other than ebay that you would reccomend? Keep those modelling pics coming!!




If you don't like ebay you can also sell some of your DVF dresses on bonanza. I have found some great DVF deals on that auction site.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> I just looked at DVF.com and have to say there are a lot of dresses that I like. My favorite I think at the moment is http://www.dvf.com/Tamara-Dress/D27...=FALDT&start=5&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses




I really like that dress too. Are you going to buy it?


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Are you still loving the bag? I like the idea of being able to carry it on the arm and the shoulder. Is it heavy? I loved how lightweight the Jipsy was but am not sure I want to pay that kind of money for a bag that can only be worn as a messenger. I think the Bolide would look better with my DVF dresses for sure.



I'm obsessed with it and it's in my top 3 favorite items of all time. It's not heavy at all and actually lighter than the Jipsy (had to sell my 35cm Birkin years ago because it killed me) and it holds a lot. I have the 31cm Bolide in a soft leather that can be dressy or casual. It goes with my Biker jacket AND my pencil skirts and DVF dressy pieces! You can also order a canvas messenger strap for it for travel (haven't done this yet) Now I just use the thin leather one as a messenger or regular strap. I'm short, so it works. Highly recommend it! Find my thread on the Hermes board and you can see pics and read more if you're interested.


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> What do you think about this dress?  I really like it but I don't know if it will fit me right.  I need to make a decision soon to take advantage of the American Express offer I posted earlier.
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Aina-Dress/D9596...8&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion



That's so stinking cute! Must-have!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> I really like that dress too. Are you going to buy it?


 I put it on my wish list with a few others. I have a 50.00 off coupon that they sent with one of my last purchases and I can use it after the 1st on a regular priced item. So I will revisit it then. I do love the print just not sure about the fabric. I really prefer jersey material. Not sure about woven silk?


----------



## megt10

Green Tea said:


> I'm obsessed with it and it's in my top 3 favorite items of all time. It's not heavy at all and actually lighter than the Gypsy (had to sell my 35cm Birkin years ago because it killed me) and it holds a lot. I have the 31cm Bolide in a soft leather that can be dressy or casual. It goes with my Biker jacket AND my pencil skirts and DVF dressy pieces! You can also order a canvas messenger strap for it for travel (haven't done this yet) Now I just use the thin leather one as a messenger or regular strap. I'm short, so it works. Highly recommend it! Find my thread on the Hermes board and you can see pics and read more if you're interested.


 Thanks Green Tea. I am going to check it out. I doubt that I would ever get a Birkin because they are just too heavy. I prefer light weight versatile bags for sure. Just now starting to explore. I would like to buy an H bag for my 50th birthday in a couple months.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> Sammi, I like it! What I'm not sure about is the length. But as you're petite, it'll probably be ok? I like the color combo of pink/grey/black.
> 
> Are you gonna buy it?
> 
> and yes, please no shorts  (at least not white ones...)



I think I'm gunna go for it!  Since I'm short, I think it'll be ok.  If it's too short, I'll try it with leggings/tights and see how it works.



megt10 said:


> Love it Sammi. It is very short and for me would be a tunic not a dress but might work well for you. Plus you can wear it with tights. No shorts, please.



Yes ma'am.  I'm hoping it'll be long enough for me and I can choose to wear tights or leggings if I wish.  I'm thinking it'll be a similar length to my Reina dress, which I would need to wear tights or leggings with unless I'm in a going out environment.



megt10 said:


> I just looked at DVF.com and have to say there are a lot of dresses that I like. My favorite I think at the moment is http://www.dvf.com/Tamara-Dress/D27...=FALDT&start=5&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses



I like that one too, but I don't think it'll work well for my lifestyle.



Greentea said:


> That's so stinking cute! Must-have!



Thanks Greentea!  I'm going to go for it!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> I just looked at DVF.com and have to say there are a lot of dresses that I like. My favorite I think at the moment is http://www.dvf.com/Tamara-Dress/D27...=FALDT&start=5&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses




that's beautiful!


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> that's beautiful!


 Yeah, I will probably break down and get it the first of the year.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I think I'm gunna go for it! Since I'm short, I think it'll be ok. If it's too short, I'll try it with leggings/tights and see how it works.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ma'am.  I'm hoping it'll be long enough for me and I can choose to wear tights or leggings if I wish. I'm thinking it'll be a similar length to my Reina dress, which I would need to wear tights or leggings with unless I'm in a going out environment.
> 
> 
> 
> I like that one too, but I don't think it'll work well for my lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Greentea! I'm going to go for it!


 
I am glad that you are going to get the dress. I can't wait to see it on you. Curious as to what type of lifestyle you see the Tamara dress as? I see it as really versatile being able to dress it up with heels and down with flats and a jacket. 

You know that is a really interesting question in general in regards to how we see a particular dress or style of dress.


----------



## sammix3

I think it's a bit too dressy for me for work.  And sadly I don't go out much anymore, so I don't think I would have any occasions for me to wear it to.  But it would be great for you Meg since you and your DH seem to have nice dinners and go out quite often.  My DBF is very casual so this would be way to dressy lol.



megt10 said:


> I am glad that you are going to get the dress. I can't wait to see it on you. Curious as to what type of lifestyle you see the Tamara dress as? I see it as really versatile being able to dress it up with heels and down with flats and a jacket.
> 
> You know that is a really interesting question in general in regards to how we see a particular dress or style of dress.


----------



## sammix3

Ok I need more opinions.. just a quick yay or nay so I know if I should order it from DVF boutique.

Whitney blouse

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000059cat7190734cat5890737&isEditorial=false

Elley colorblock mini skirt

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000059cat7190734cat5890737&isEditorial=false


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Ok I need more opinions.. just a quick yay or nay so I know if I should order it from DVF boutique.
> 
> Whitney blouse
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000059cat7190734cat5890737&isEditorial=false
> 
> Elley colorblock mini skirt
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000059cat7190734cat5890737&isEditorial=false


I can see you in both of these.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I think it's a bit too dressy for me for work. And sadly I don't go out much anymore, so I don't think I would have any occasions for me to wear it to. But it would be great for you Meg since you and your DH seem to have nice dinners and go out quite often. My DBF is very casual so this would be way to dressy lol.


 I don't see it as that dressy. I guess I will have to buy it to find out . I can tell you sometimes I will get dressed up and then say to DH you know what this is a cute outfit I think you need to take me out to dinner. 90% of the time it works too. Give it a try. Then again sometimes it is nice to dress up for a special dinner at home too .


----------



## Dukeprincess

YAY


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I don't see it as that dressy. I guess I will have to buy it to find out . I can tell you sometimes I will get dressed up and then say to DH you know what this is a cute outfit I think you need to take me out to dinner. 90% of the time it works too. Give it a try. Then again sometimes it is nice to dress up for a special dinner at home too .



I think you do need to buy it!  The Amex promotion is still going on and it's a better deal than the $50 off.  Just FYI... not enabling at all


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Thanks Green Tea. I am going to check it out. I doubt that I would ever get a Birkin because they are just too heavy. I prefer light weight versatile bags for sure. Just now starting to explore. I would like to buy an H bag for my 50th birthday in a couple months.



Now exciting! The perfect gift and this bag will last, last, last! Keep me posted and I can totally help you with buying and advice. I have 3 H bags and have been collecting and obsessed for years.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I don't see it as that dressy. I guess I will have to buy it to find out . I can tell you sometimes I will get dressed up and then say to DH you know what this is a cute outfit I think you need to take me out to dinner. 90% of the time it works too. Give it a try. Then again sometimes it is nice to dress up for a special dinner at home too .



Genius.


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> Ok I need more opinions.. just a quick yay or nay so I know if I should order it from DVF boutique.
> 
> Whitney blouse
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000059cat7190734cat5890737&isEditorial=false
> 
> Elley colorblock mini skirt
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...t000059cat7190734cat5890737&isEditorial=false



yay!


----------



## phiphi

christmas outfit in my ibiza cardi and club monaco skirt.







clearer pic of the cardi.


----------



## sammix3

Love it!!!  Totally regret not getting that cardigan when I saw it on eBay!!! Lesson learned.. if I like something I need to snatch it up, quick!



phiphi said:


> christmas outfit in my ibiza cardi and club monaco skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clearer pic of the cardi.


----------



## AEGIS

i love it!



phiphi said:


> christmas outfit in my ibiza cardi and club monaco skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clearer pic of the cardi.


----------



## sammix3

Ladies, thank you so much for your feedback! I ordered the Aina dress, Whitney blouses and the new Jeanne in the petal dance print! I decided to pass on the skirt for now.. until the weather gets warmer at least.  Can't wait til it arrives next week and the credit to show up on my Amex statement!


----------



## LABAG

Sammix3-i love your choices-dont you think that whitney blouse resembles the whitman blouse i just got?
I love the bright pink color on yours! congrats


----------



## crazycutie

*I frequently stalk this dvf forum, lol its been awhile since ive posted.....Out in one of my fav dvf dresses.*


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> christmas outfit in my ibiza cardi and club monaco skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clearer pic of the cardi.



So cute and festive! 



crazycutie said:


> *I frequently stalk this dvf forum, lol its been awhile since ive posted.....Out in one of my fav dvf dresses.*



I love the chain print!


----------



## sammix3

LABAG said:


> Sammix3-i love your choices-dont you think that whitney blouse resembles the whitman blouse i just got?
> I love the bright pink color on yours! congrats



Yes they are very similar. Now I gotta find out what the difference is lol. Since we're not twins... We can be cousins! 

When will your blouse arrive?



crazycutie said:


> *I frequently stalk this dvf forum, lol its been awhile since ive posted.....Out in one of my fav dvf dresses.*



Girl you are so sexy in your DVF! Love it! And you need to be posting more


----------



## LABAG

My Whitman nude blouse came today-and it is beautiful. I am going to pair it with a black pencil skirt and leopard peeptoes to jazz it up. I think black skinnies, and booties will look nice as well.-I see a black theme going on.....-lol
COUSINS IS GOOD!


----------



## LABAG

L:greengrin:UV THE DRESS CRAZYCUTIE-YOU WEAR IT WELL!


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> Love it!!!  Totally regret not getting that cardigan when I saw it on eBay!!! Lesson learned.. if I like something I need to snatch it up, quick!





AEGIS said:


> i love it!





crazycutie said:


> *I frequently stalk this dvf forum, lol its been awhile since ive posted.....Out in one of my fav dvf dresses.*





Dukeprincess said:


> So cute and festive!
> 
> I love the chain print!



thank you ladies!! 

crazycutie - great great dress!!!


----------



## sammix3

LABAG said:


> My Whitman nude blouse came today-and it is beautiful. I am going to pair it with a black pencil skirt and leopard peeptoes to jazz it up. I think black skinnies, and booties will look nice as well.-I see a black theme going on.....-lol
> COUSINS IS GOOD!



Whoo let's see!!


----------



## sammix3

LABAG said:


> My Whitman nude blouse came today-and it is beautiful. I am going to pair it with a black pencil skirt and leopard peeptoes to jazz it up. I think black skinnies, and booties will look nice as well.-I see a black theme going on.....-lol
> COUSINS IS GOOD!



I did my research and it seems like the Whitman is a silk/spandex blend while the Whitney is a viscose/rayon blend.  Also, the sleeves on the Whitney looks larger on the bottom than the Whitman.


----------



## AEGIS

you look great and have a fantastic figure!



crazycutie said:


> *I frequently stalk this dvf forum, lol its been awhile since ive posted.....Out in one of my fav dvf dresses.*


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> christmas outfit in my ibiza cardi and club monaco skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clearer pic of the cardi.


 So adorable Phiphi. This is one of my favorite prints.


----------



## megt10

crazycutie said:


> *I frequently stalk this dvf forum, lol its been awhile since ive posted.....Out in one of my fav dvf dresses.*


 Wow, this looks amazing on you. Your waist is so tiny. I have this dress and wish it looked half as good on me. Just stunning.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for your feedback! I ordered the Aina dress, Whitney blouses and the new Jeanne in the petal dance print! I decided to pass on the skirt for now.. until the weather gets warmer at least. Can't wait til it arrives next week and the credit to show up on my Amex statement!


 Can't wait to see Sammi.


----------



## Butterfly_77

megt10 said:


> Yeah, I will probably break down and get it the first of the year.





go for it, Meg! It's a very beautiful dress!


----------



## Butterfly_77

very nice outfit for Christmas. I have never considered DVF cardis but yours and sammi's makes me think over it again 



phiphi said:


> christmas outfit in my ibiza cardi and club monaco skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clearer pic of the cardi.


----------



## Butterfly_77

we're dress twins! You're rocking this dress and your figure is perfect for this kind of wrap dresses!



crazycutie said:


> *I frequently stalk this dvf forum, lol its been awhile since ive posted.....Out in one of my fav dvf dresses.*


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> go for it, Meg! It's a very beautiful dress!


 There are so many great dresses on DVF it is hard to decide. I will look again and decide tomorrow. I am going to try and slow down next year. So really want to choose carefully.


----------



## Butterfly_77

should do the same :shame:

but there's too much temptation 



megt10 said:


> There are so many great dresses on DVF it is hard to decide. I will look again and decide tomorrow. I am going to try and slow down next year. So really want to choose carefully.


----------



## Greentea

phiphi said:


> christmas outfit in my ibiza cardi and club monaco skirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clearer pic of the cardi.



OOh! My cardi twin! I'm going to try styling mine in a similar way to what you did! So cute!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

My New Year's Eve outfit.....

I know, not very season appropriate but we were at home with guests and I so longed for a spring themed outfit


----------



## shockboogie

Wore my Pomegranate the other evening during a night out with a fellow TPFer


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> My New Year's Eve outfit.....
> 
> I know, not very season appropriate but we were at home with guests and I so longed for a spring themed outfit


 
Butterfly I love that dress on you. I think it is perfect for New Years; bright and fun. I have the same dress and wore it for an evening out during Hanukkah. Also appropriate. 



shockboogie said:


> Wore my Pomegranate the other evening during a night out with a fellow TPFer


 I love the color on you and it is so flattering.


----------



## Butterfly_77

WOW! You're absolutely stunning in this dress.

...and do I see a Hermès Collier de Chien? 



shockboogie said:


> Wore my Pomegranate the other evening during a night out with a fellow TPFer


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> My New Year's Eve outfit.....
> 
> I know, not very season appropriate but we were at home with guests and I so longed for a spring themed outfit



I think its a great print for spring or winter. You wear the wraps so well. 



shockboogie said:


> Wore my Pomegranate the other evening during a night out with a fellow TPFer



Super pretty!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, dear Meg and Sammi

I wish you and your loved ones a happy new year and lots of DVF goodies 



megt10 said:


> Butterfly I love that dress on you. I think it is perfect for New Years; bright and fun. I have the same dress and wore it for an evening out during Hanukkah. Also appropriate.
> 
> 
> I love the color on you and it is so flattering.





sammix3 said:


> I think its a great print for spring or winter. You wear the wraps so well.
> 
> 
> 
> Super pretty!


----------



## AEGIS

Butterfly_77 said:


> My New Year's Eve outfit.....
> 
> I know, not very season appropriate but we were at home with guests and I so longed for a spring themed outfit




i think it's very christmas appropriate.  i see blue around christmas time all the time! you look lovely.


----------



## canadianstudies

shockboogie said:


> Wore my Pomegranate the other evening during a night out with a fellow TPFer


 
This is gorgeous! The colour is super flattering and I love the way it drapes.


----------



## mellva

shockboogie said:


> Wore my Pomegranate the other evening during a night out with a fellow TPFer



You look beautiful.


----------



## Dukeprincess

You both look beautiful, *shock and butterfly!*


----------



## shockboogie

Thank you so much ladies!!! I'm so happy with this top especially since I got it during the Saks after XMas sale too!


----------



## Butterfly_77

:kiss: thank you so much!



AEGIS said:


> i think it's very christmas appropriate. i see blue around christmas time all the time! you look lovely.


 


Dukeprincess said:


> You both look beautiful, *shock and butterfly!*


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> So adorable Phiphi. This is one of my favorite prints.



thank you dear meg!!



Butterfly_77 said:


> very nice outfit for Christmas. I have never considered DVF cardis but yours and sammi's makes me think over it again



thank you butterfly! i love the ibiza cardigan. actually.. i love cardigans. i've started a jcrew cardigan collection. LOL.



Greentea said:


> OOh! My cardi twin! I'm going to try styling mine in a similar way to what you did! So cute!!



greentea - thank you sweetie! it's because of you i got this cardi! thank you for the inspiration!! 



Butterfly_77 said:


> My New Year's Eve outfit.....
> 
> I know, not very season appropriate but we were at home with guests and I so longed for a spring themed outfit



i love it butterfly! you look beautiful! 



shockboogie said:


> Wore my Pomegranate the other evening during a night out with a fellow TPFer



rox you look stunning! love that shade on you!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, dear phi phi!

I wish we'd had JCREW here - I absolutely love their stuff 



phiphi said:


> thank you dear meg!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you butterfly! i love the ibiza cardigan. actually.. *i love cardigans. i've started a jcrew cardigan collection.* LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> greentea - thank you sweetie! it's because of you i got this cardi! thank you for the inspiration!!
> 
> 
> 
> i love it butterfly! you look beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> rox you look stunning! love that shade on you!!


----------



## AEGIS

can anyone here identify this print please?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160705624960


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> can anyone here identify this print please?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160705624960


 It is so pretty would love to know too.


----------



## BougieBoo

Wooooot! My Newsy came from HauteLook today! I can't wait to try it on!! It's so pretty!!! And I also bought an Emsley in Hoof Large via eBay, and that one came last week. I'm on a DVF roll!! Still a newbie with just the 3 dresses--all different styles too (the first one was the polo check New Jeanne)--but I'm hooked. 

Now if only this darn cold front would pass so I can wear them!!


----------



## AEGIS

BougieBoo said:


> Wooooot! My Newsy came from HauteLook today! I can't wait to try it on!! It's so pretty!!! And I also bought an Emsley in Hoof Large via eBay, and that one came last week. I'm on a DVF roll!! Still a newbie with just the 3 dresses--all different styles too (the first one was the polo check New Jeanne)--but I'm hooked.
> 
> Now if only this darn cold front would pass so I can wear them!!




i've been on an ebay roll too! can't wait to see pics of your finds!


----------



## megt10

BougieBoo said:


> Wooooot! My Newsy came from HauteLook today! I can't wait to try it on!! It's so pretty!!! And I also bought an Emsley in Hoof Large via eBay, and that one came last week. I'm on a DVF roll!! Still a newbie with just the 3 dresses--all different styles too (the first one was the polo check New Jeanne)--but I'm hooked.
> 
> Now if only this darn cold front would pass so I can wear them!!


 My Newsy came yesterday too. I love it. It took so long to arrive I had forgotten I ordered it . Can't wait to see pics of your new purchases.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> i've been on an ebay roll too! can't wait to see pics of your finds!


 What did you get Aegis? Need pics


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> What did you get Aegis? Need pics




i'll post them when they arrive!...well i need to find a camera first lol

but i got a blouse in the wonderrwoman print, that dress i posted, another blouse, a sweater, and im looking at 4 other dresses and some blouses....hmmm no wonder my dh asked me how my shopping ban was going


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> i'll post them when they arrive!...well i need to find a camera first lol
> 
> but i got a blouse in the wonderrwoman print, that dress i posted, another blouse, a sweater, and im looking at 4 other dresses and some blouses....hmmm no wonder my dh asked me how my shopping ban was going


 Wow, nice haul. I can't wait to see the wonder woman blouse and that dress .


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Wow, nice haul. I can't wait to see the wonder woman blouse and that dress .




im excited too!  i figure dh can't complain since he didn't really buy me a christmas present and claimed that the brand new flat screen was a "house" gift  yeah right


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> im excited too! i figure dh can't complain since he didn't really buy me a christmas present and claimed that the brand new flat screen was a "house" gift  yeah right


 Oh my, I would be making him pay for that for a long time, lol. I think you should buy a bunch of stuff box and wrap it. Address it to you from your DH. Sit down with him and let him watch you open it as you exclaim with glee how much you love everything that he bought you and how thoughtful he was to really pay attention to what you wanted.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Oh my, I would be making him pay for that for a long time, lol. I think you should buy a bunch of stuff box and wrap it. Address it to you from your DH. Sit down with him and let him watch you open it as you exclaim with glee how much you love everything that he bought you and how thoughtful he was to really pay attention to what you wanted.




  we just bought a house so we were trying to be good and not shop.  and i did encourage him to buy the tv since he never gets anything for himself and i told him i didn't want anything for christmas....so technically he wasn't a complete jerk...he actually took me shopping after christmas, but i didn't spend enough money and i only bought a pair of slacks

i was trying to be good since let's be honest--i shop all the time and snuck some shoes in


----------



## BougieBoo

megt10 said:
			
		

> My Newsy came yesterday too. I love it. It took so long to arrive I had forgotten I ordered it . Can't wait to see pics of your new purchases.



It sure did take a while to come! I loved the price but the wait sucked!!  Oh well, alls well that ends--with me having a new dress! Ha!


----------



## sammix3

Congrats hun! Can't wait to see some pics!



BougieBoo said:


> Wooooot! My Newsy came from HauteLook today! I can't wait to try it on!! It's so pretty!!! And I also bought an Emsley in Hoof Large via eBay, and that one came last week. I'm on a DVF roll!! Still a newbie with just the 3 dresses--all different styles too (the first one was the polo check New Jeanne)--but I'm hooked.
> 
> Now if only this darn cold front would pass so I can wear them!!



Wow looks like someone has been doing lots of shopping! Can't wait to see all the new stuff!



AEGIS said:


> i'll post them when they arrive!...well i need to find a camera first lol
> 
> but i got a blouse in the wonderrwoman print, that dress i posted, another blouse, a sweater, and im looking at 4 other dresses and some blouses....hmmm no wonder my dh asked me how my shopping ban was going


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> we just bought a house so we were trying to be good and not shop. and i did encourage him to buy the tv since he never gets anything for himself and i told him i didn't want anything for christmas....so technically he wasn't a complete jerk...he actually took me shopping after christmas, but i didn't spend enough money and i only bought a pair of slacks
> 
> i was trying to be good since let's be honest--i shop all the time and snuck some shoes in


 Well that is good to know . Congrats on your new house BTW.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I start my new job and go away from this thread for a few days and what do I hear?  TONS of new DVF goodies have arrived to the homes of my favorite ladies!  

Of course, I am now set up at work with a computer, so bring on the picture fashion show!    I got my 2 blouses from Hautelook FINALLY yesterday and they are gorgeous.  I will wear my stuff once my heated Snuggie from Amazon arrives.  It is too cold in my office for dresses and blouses when I feel like I am working in Antarctica!


----------



## megt10

Speaking of shopping I have narrowed down my selection to two dresses. I am only going to buy one at the moment with my 50.00 off. Which do you ladies like better. 
http://www.dvf.com/Tamara-Dress/D27...=FALDT&start=5&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
http://www.dvf.com/Shina-Dress/D419...=HRBPM&start=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses


----------



## LVoeletters

i  love DVF! i have her bedding, the miro collection, and just bought this awesome new belt from her and a sarong that can double as a scarf! I'm dying for her wrap dresses and shawls!!!!!


----------



## canadianstudies

megt10 said:


> Speaking of shopping I have narrowed down my selection to two dresses. I am only going to buy one at the moment with my 50.00 off. Which do you ladies like better.
> http://www.dvf.com/Tamara-Dress/D27...=FALDT&start=5&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> http://www.dvf.com/Shina-Dress/D419...=HRBPM&start=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses


 
I prefer the look of the Tamara but it seems like more of a special occasion dress to me. The Shina seems like more of a day-to-day dress.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Speaking of shopping I have narrowed down my selection to two dresses. I am only going to buy one at the moment with my 50.00 off. Which do you ladies like better.
> http://www.dvf.com/Tamara-Dress/D27...=FALDT&start=5&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> http://www.dvf.com/Shina-Dress/D419...=HRBPM&start=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses




Tamara has my heart


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> I start my new job and go away from this thread for a few days and what do I hear?  TONS of new DVF goodies have arrived to the homes of my favorite ladies!
> 
> Of course, I am now set up at work with a computer, so bring on the picture fashion show!    I got my 2 blouses from Hautelook FINALLY yesterday and they are gorgeous.  I will wear my stuff once my heated Snuggie from Amazon arrives.  It is too cold in my office for dresses and blouses when I feel like I am working in Antarctica!




congrats on your new job!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Speaking of shopping I have narrowed down my selection to two dresses. I am only going to buy one at the moment with my 50.00 off. Which do you ladies like better.
> http://www.dvf.com/Tamara-Dress/D27...=FALDT&start=5&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> http://www.dvf.com/Shina-Dress/D419...=HRBPM&start=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses


 
Tamara!  



LVoeletters said:


> i love DVF! i have her bedding, the miro collection, and just bought this awesome new belt from her and a sarong that can double as a scarf! I'm dying for her wrap dresses and shawls!!!!!


 
Welcome to the addiction!  



AEGIS said:


> congrats on your new job!


 
Thank you!  I can't believe I've been practicing law for 6 years!    At my new job, I am senior to the other associates in my group and it is kind of crazy, but exciting.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Congrats on the new job, Duke!!!!


----------



## BougieBoo

megt10 said:
			
		

> Speaking of shopping I have narrowed down my selection to two dresses. I am only going to buy one at the moment with my 50.00 off. Which do you ladies like better.
> http://www.dvf.com/Tamara-Dress/D2727054J12,default,pd.html?dwvar_D2727054J12_color=FALDT&start=5&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> http://www.dvf.com/Shina-Dress/D4193001J12,default,pd.html?dwvar_D4193001J12_color=HRBPM&start=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses



I think I'm out voted LOL but I like the Shina!


----------



## Greentea

meg - the Tamara is the stuff of dreams! Love that one!!!

Congrats, Duke! Come see us in Cali - it's 80 degrees at my house today. Weird.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Speaking of shopping I have narrowed down my selection to two dresses. I am only going to buy one at the moment with my 50.00 off. Which do you ladies like better.
> http://www.dvf.com/Tamara-Dress/D27...=FALDT&start=5&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> http://www.dvf.com/Shina-Dress/D419...=HRBPM&start=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses



I like the Tamara more as well. The Shina is cute too and I can totally see it on you, maybe a purchase for next month?


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I start my new job and go away from this thread for a few days and what do I hear?  TONS of new DVF goodies have arrived to the homes of my favorite ladies!
> 
> Of course, I am now set up at work with a computer, so bring on the picture fashion show!    I got my 2 blouses from Hautelook FINALLY yesterday and they are gorgeous.  I will wear my stuff once my heated Snuggie from Amazon arrives.  It is too cold in my office for dresses and blouses when I feel like I am working in Antarctica!



Hope you're liking your new job! And I can't wait to see the new purchases!


----------



## sammix3

Ladies... My package has arrived! I tried on the items in the bathroom lol. The Aina seems too loose on the body and will need alterations. I'll take a pic when I get home to see what you ladies think and if its worth it. Also, the bubblegum pink of the Whitney is such a pretty color! I just love love love pink


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> meg - the Tamara is the stuff of dreams! Love that one!!!
> 
> Congrats, Duke! Come see us in Cali - it's 80 degrees at my house today. Weird.



88 degrees here according to my phone. 

Thank you ladies for voting it looks like Tamara is the winner.


----------



## sammix3

Looks like wrap of the month is not on Facebook anymore 

BTW, did you ladies know that there's no refund at DVF boutiques, just store credit? Saw it on my receipts and thought I'd let everyone know.


----------



## phiphi

::waves to the dvf ladies:: happy new year to you all - can't wait to see pictures of the recent purchases!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Pictures *sammi!*

88 degrees!  JEALOUS.  It is 20 degrees here.  :snowballs:


----------



## sammix3

I need some help! The Aina is definitely too big for me! I can take it to alterations to get the arms taken up so its actually a 3/4 sleeve and get the sides taken in so its fitted. Should I do it or just return it? Here's a before and after pic, please bear with the after pic since I had to use a hair tie to tie the extra material in the back and shorten the sleeves from the top lol. Oh and the length will be just fine for me


----------



## Tamarind

I would return it.  I think you look great in her other dresses.


----------



## Butterfly_77

*Duke*, congrats to your new job! Don't you deserve some DVF goddies 



Dukeprincess said:


> I start my new job and go away from this thread for a few days and what do I hear? TONS of new DVF goodies have arrived to the homes of my favorite ladies!
> 
> Of course, I am now set up at work with a computer, so bring on the picture fashion show!  I got my 2 blouses from Hautelook FINALLY yesterday and they are gorgeous. I will wear my stuff once my heated Snuggie from Amazon arrives. It is too cold in my office for dresses and blouses when I feel like I am working in Antarctica!


 
Meg, I love the Heringbone print of the Shina dress - however, I'd go for the Tamara dress in the first rouond 



megt10 said:


> Speaking of shopping I have narrowed down my selection to two dresses. I am only going to buy one at the moment with my 50.00 off. Which do you ladies like better.
> http://www.dvf.com/Tamara-Dress/D27...=FALDT&start=5&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> http://www.dvf.com/Shina-Dress/D419...=HRBPM&start=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses


----------



## Butterfly_77

Hun, to be totally open and honest, I'd send this one back. While I like the color combo, I'm not totally convinced about the fit. You're looking way better in your other dresses 



sammix3 said:


> I need some help! The Aina is definitely too big for me! I can take it to alterations to get the arms taken up so its actually a 3/4 sleeve and get the sides taken in so its fitted. Should I do it or just return it? Here's a before and after pic, please bear with the after pic since I had to use a hair tie to tie the extra material in the back and shorten the sleeves from the top lol. Oh and the length will be just fine for me


----------



## Butterfly_77

noooooooooooooo 

Maybe they were not as sucessful as they expected? 



sammix3 said:


> Looks like wrap of the month is not on Facebook anymore
> 
> BTW, did you ladies know that there's no refund at DVF boutiques, just store credit? Saw it on my receipts and thought I'd let everyone know.


----------



## AEGIS

not worth it imo.  i find shift dresses particularly difficult if you have any curves.




sammix3 said:


> I need some help! The Aina is definitely too big for me! I can take it to alterations to get the arms taken up so its actually a 3/4 sleeve and get the sides taken in so its fitted. Should I do it or just return it? Here's a before and after pic, please bear with the after pic since I had to use a hair tie to tie the extra material in the back and shorten the sleeves from the top lol. Oh and the length will be just fine for me


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Pictures *sammi!*
> 
> 88 degrees! JEALOUS. It is 20 degrees here. :snowballs:


 Yeah, I had to pull out shorts. I think I got a bit of tan as well. Drove around with the top down on the car. Of course I am dying to wear some of my sweater dresses with my new boots.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I need some help! The Aina is definitely too big for me! I can take it to alterations to get the arms taken up so its actually a 3/4 sleeve and get the sides taken in so its fitted. Should I do it or just return it? Here's a before and after pic, please bear with the after pic since I had to use a hair tie to tie the extra material in the back and shorten the sleeves from the top lol. Oh and the length will be just fine for me


 I like it Sammi in the second pic. I would have it taken in. It is different than a lot of your other dresses. It can be dressed up or down.


----------



## sammix3

Ladies, thank you so much for your feedback. I do really like the dress once its "fitted". Since I did get it for 30% off with the Amex promotion, I'm going to see what my seamstress can do  BTW, the material is really comfortable!



Tamarind said:


> I would return it.  I think you look great in her other dresses.





Butterfly_77 said:


> Hun, to be totally open and honest, I'd send this one back. While I like the color combo, I'm not totally convinced about the fit. You're looking way better in your other dresses





AEGIS said:


> not worth it imo.  i find shift dresses particularly difficult if you have any curves.





megt10 said:


> I like it Sammi in the second pic. I would have it taken in. It is different than a lot of your other dresses. It can be dressed up or down.


----------



## sammix3

Probably not  but I'm glad I bought the ones I like 



Butterfly_77 said:


> noooooooooooooo
> 
> Maybe they were not as sucessful as they expected?


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for your feedback. I do really like the dress once its "fitted". Since I did get it for 30% off with the Amex promotion, I'm going to see what my seamstress can do  BTW, the material is really comfortable!


 Can't wait to see it once it is more fitted to you. I love the colors in the dress. Maybe today I will wear one of my new ones and post a pic.
I just ordered the Tamara. I hope that it looks as good as it does in the pic.


----------



## sammix3

Yay! Can't wait to see the tamara. When are you expecting it?



megt10 said:


> Can't wait to see it once it is more fitted to you. I love the colors in the dress. Maybe today I will wear one of my new ones and post a pic.
> I just ordered the Tamara. I hope that it looks as good as it does in the pic.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Can't wait to see it once it is more fitted to you. I love the colors in the dress. Maybe today I will wear one of my new ones and post a pic.
> I just ordered the Tamara. I hope that it looks as good as it does in the pic.




yay! so excited!!


i just realized that the bolo skirt would look great with anthracite maggies...hmmm


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Yay! Can't wait to see the tamara. When are you expecting it?


I just ordered it this morning so probably not till the end of next week. They tend to ship pretty quickly.



AEGIS said:


> yay! so excited!!
> 
> 
> i just realized that the bolo skirt would look great with anthracite maggies...hmmm



Pics please

I ended up wearing my I think it is Jafar dress today. I got my CDC belt yesterday so I wanted to wear it today. I think it looks really cute. I will try and take a pic when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## sammix3

I just dropped off my new items with my seamstress. She charged me $20 for the dress and $10 to shorten the sleeves on the Whitney since they were way too long and balloony. If anyone needs an amazing seamstress, PM me!

Pics to come next week


----------



## Greentea

Bought some new shoes to hopefully wear with my new and first wrap, so I did a little try-on. Love this dress and wish I could wear things like this everyday. Not quite right for the carpool/homework/soccer practice circuit, but perfect for a friend's wedding coming up!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Yeah, I had to pull out shorts. I think I got a bit of tan as well. Drove around with the top down on the car. Of course I am dying to wear some of my sweater dresses with my new boots.



Rub it in! 



sammix3 said:


> Ladies, thank you so much for your feedback. I do really like the dress once its "fitted". Since I did get it for 30% off with the Amex promotion, I'm going to see what my seamstress can do  BTW, the material is really comfortable!



I think that the alterations are bit "too" fitted.  Maybe don't have her take it in quite so much.



Greentea said:


> Bought some new shoes to hopefully wear with my new and first wrap, so I did a little try-on. Love this dress and wish I could wear things like this everyday. Not quite right for the carpool/homework/soccer practice circuit, but perfect for a friend's wedding coming up!



That wrap looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Greentea

^ thank you!


----------



## sammix3

If you wore this for carpooling or soccer practice, you'd be the most glamorous mom!



Greentea said:


> Bought some new shoes to hopefully wear with my new and first wrap, so I did a little try-on. Love this dress and wish I could wear things like this everyday. Not quite right for the carpool/homework/soccer practice circuit, but perfect for a friend's wedding coming up!



She's taking in the sides but there's extra fabric on the back, so I don't think it'd be as fitted as it looks here since I grabbed all the material in the back 



Dukeprincess said:


> Rub it in!
> 
> 
> I think that the alterations are bit "too" fitted.  Maybe don't have her take it in quite so much.
> 
> 
> 
> That wrap looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> If you wore this for carpooling or soccer practice, you'd be the most glamorous mom!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Bought some new shoes to hopefully wear with my new and first wrap, so I did a little try-on. Love this dress and wish I could wear things like this everyday. Not quite right for the carpool/homework/soccer practice circuit, but perfect for a friend's wedding coming up!


 Totally gorgeous dress twin! I see nothing wrong with carpooling in the wrap dress .


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Rub it in!
> 
> 
> 
> I think that the alterations are bit "too" fitted. Maybe don't have her take it in quite so much.
> 
> 
> 
> That wrap looks gorgeous on you!


 Sorry Duke . If it helps I am dying to wear my Banker dress and the grey sweatshirt one but it has been too hot.


----------



## megt10

Ok the dress I wore today was the Safi. It didn'y get great reviews here but I really like and have gotten a lot of wear out of it. It looks so much better with a structured belt.


----------



## AEGIS

idk if anyone is interested in this jacket but it has zero bids with 2 hours left

Arturo BNWT size 8

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270883634361?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Ok the dress I wore today was the Safi. It didn'y get great reviews here but I really like and have gotten a lot of wear out of it. It looks so much better with a structured belt.




ur so pulled cute, i cant stand it!!!! love it!


----------



## sammix3

Meg, you look great in anything and everything!



megt10 said:


> Ok the dress I wore today was the Safi. It didn'y get great reviews here but I really like and have gotten a lot of wear out of it. It looks so much better with a structured belt.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> I just ordered it this morning so probably not till the end of next week. They tend to ship pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics please
> 
> I ended up wearing my I think it is Jafar dress today. I got my CDC belt yesterday so I wanted to wear it today. I think it looks really cute. I will try and take a pic when I get home this afternoon.



i havent gotten the skirt yet..i was just mulling outloud. when i get it, i will.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> ur so pulled cute, i cant stand it!!!! love it!


 


sammix3 said:


> Meg, you look great in anything and everything!


 
Thanks ladies. I really have gotten a lot of use out of this dress. It is really comfortable, perfect when I am feeling poochy and has pockets which is great for when I have to walk the dogs and need to carry baggies .


----------



## Butterfly_77

love love love it! This print deserves more attention! 

I bet you'll be adding more wraps very soon 



Greentea said:


> Bought some new shoes to hopefully wear with my new and first wrap, so I did a little try-on. Love this dress and wish I could wear things like this everyday. Not quite right for the carpool/homework/soccer practice circuit, but perfect for a friend's wedding coming up!


----------



## Butterfly_77

meg, one again, you're locking absolutely hot! I love the Hermès belt too!! 



megt10 said:


> Ok the dress I wore today was the Safi. It didn'y get great reviews here but I really like and have gotten a lot of wear out of it. It looks so much better with a structured belt.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> meg, one again, you're locking absolutely hot! I love the Hermès belt too!!


 Thanks Butterfly, the belt is so pretty. I really want a black w/PH. I was able to score a black Porosus crocodile skin H belt with gold hardware that is also gorgeous and will look great with so many of my DVF skirts and dresses.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I happen to own and love the Safi.  It gets great reviews in my book!  LOVE those CL booties too, *meg.*

Oh, I wore my Financier Sweatshirt on Saturday with royal blue skinny jeans and grey Converse but forgot to snap a picture.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I happen to own and love the Safi. It gets great reviews in my book! LOVE those CL booties too, *meg.*
> 
> Oh, I wore my Financier Sweatshirt on Saturday with royal blue skinny jeans and grey Converse but forgot to snap a picture.


 I so want to wear my Financier  seriously that is one of my all time favorite dresses. I wish you had taken a pic. I would love to see you in it again. You were the reason I fell in love with it and had to hunt it down.


----------



## BougieBoo

megt10 said:


> Ok the dress I wore today was the Safi. It didn'y get great reviews here but I really like and have gotten a lot of wear out of it. It looks so much better with a structured belt.


 
You Look GREAT! I love the way you style these dresses. And the shoes fab, too!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Ok the dress I wore today was the Safi. It didn'y get great reviews here but I really like and have gotten a lot of wear out of it. It looks so much better with a structured belt.



Fierce, fierce, fierce!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> I happen to own and love the Safi.  It gets great reviews in my book!  LOVE those CL booties too, *meg.*
> 
> Oh, I wore my Financier Sweatshirt on Saturday with royal blue skinny jeans and grey Converse but forgot to snap a picture.



The Financier is one I morn all the time. Wish I'd pulled the trigger when it was out!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> The Financier is one I morn all the time. Wish I'd pulled the trigger when it was out!!!



Not to enable or anything...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item5647f68e18#ht_500wt_1362


----------



## megt10

BougieBoo said:


> You Look GREAT! I love the way you style these dresses. And the shoes fab, too!


 Thanks so much BougieBoo! The shoes did work well with the dress I think I just need to figure out how to keep them on my feet .


Greentea said:


> Fierce, fierce, fierce!


 Thanks so much Greentea. I know you were one of the few people that liked the dress when I first posted it. It was one of those final sale Rue items so I could return it anyway. I am glad that I couldn't because I have gotten a lot of wear out of it. I think it just needed a more structured belt to pull in the volume.


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> Not to enable or anything...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item5647f68e18#ht_500wt_1362




i think you did


----------



## AEGIS

do any of you ladies ever belt your wrap dresses? like add a belt?


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> do any of you ladies ever belt your wrap dresses? like add a belt?


I tried it but it just didn't work. Too bulky. I do however belt just about everything else to try and define my waist. Today I am wearing for the first time my new Sharby dress and I like it better with a belt. I also wore it with my DVF Alphie jacket and a scarf during the day and tonight I am switching to my Balenciaga since it is a lot warmer.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> I tried it but it just didn't work. Too bulky. I do however belt just about everything else to try and define my waist. Today I am wearing for the first time my new Sharby dress and I like it better with a belt. I also wore it with my DVF Alphie jacket and a scarf during the day and tonight I am switching to my Balenciaga since it is a lot warmer.




you look great.  IA the belt really makes it.  

I saw a pic of wendy williams with a wrap dress with a belt and it had me thinking.  i am going to try it when i get back down to md


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> you look great. IA the belt really makes it.
> 
> I saw a pic of wendy williams with a wrap dress with a belt and it had me thinking. i am going to try it when i get back down to md


 Thanks Aegis. I love the way that looks. Maybe I need to try again with a bit thicker belt. The problem I have is that I am so short waisted that so many belts curve up my ribcage and down my hip bone. Will experiment as well. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> you look great.  IA the belt really makes it.
> 
> I saw a pic of wendy williams with a wrap dress with a belt and it had me thinking.  i am going to try it when i get back down to md



I think the real issue would be where the actual wrap straps are.  I assume they are tied in the back of the Linda on Wendy.  So likely from the back, this outfit doesn't look so cute.


----------



## purse-nality

hello ladies!

can anyone help w/ shoes pls? i've been searching online for the "Penn" boots in black for weeks, with no luck. i need a size 7.5. if you have any info, pls pls let me know! THANK YOU!


ps. sorry for posting here! i just think that i might get more leads from die-hard fab DVF fans


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Not to enable or anything...
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item5647f68e18#ht_500wt_1362



Oh, you're bad!!! Now that I'm broke. Well maybe not.....


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I tried it but it just didn't work. Too bulky. I do however belt just about everything else to try and define my waist. Today I am wearing for the first time my new Sharby dress and I like it better with a belt. I also wore it with my DVF Alphie jacket and a scarf during the day and tonight I am switching to my Balenciaga since it is a lot warmer.



Simpoly wow! The last look is my fave - probably because of that TDf Balenciaga moto jacket!


----------



## mellva

This ebay seller is making a killing. She bought all of these DVF Maja dresses that were on sale at Saks last week for just $92.00 and is selling them for $329.99 each.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Diane-V...0885?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item53eaf4b3a5


----------



## mellva

purse-nality said:


> hello ladies!
> 
> can anyone help w/ shoes pls? i've been searching online for the "Penn" boots in black for weeks, with no luck. i need a size 7.5. if you have any info, pls pls let me know! THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> ps. sorry for posting here! i just think that i might get more leads from die-hard fab DVF fans




I love those boots. I want some.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> I tried it but it just didn't work. Too bulky. I do however belt just about everything else to try and define my waist. Today I am wearing for the first time my new Sharby dress and I like it better with a belt. I also wore it with my DVF Alphie jacket and a scarf during the day and tonight I am switching to my Balenciaga since it is a lot warmer.




You look fab!!!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Simpoly wow! The last look is my fave - probably because of that TDf Balenciaga moto jacket!


 Thanks Greentea. I liked it a lot with the Balenciaga. It was just too warm during the day for it. The DVF leather jacket is a great transitional piece; very lightweight.


mellva said:


> You look fab!!!


 Thanks so much mellva.


----------



## viclou67

purse-nality said:


> hello ladies!
> 
> can anyone help w/ shoes pls? i've been searching online for the "Penn" boots in black for weeks, with no luck. i need a size 7.5. if you have any info, pls pls let me know! THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> ps. sorry for posting here! i just think that i might get more leads from die-hard fab DVF fans





Shopbop has them in dark bark and cranberry colors. They are on sale too!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Ladies, any thoughts on this SAIHANA dress?  







.....chic?.....or too much going on?


----------



## megt10

foxycleopatra said:


> Ladies, any thoughts on this SAIHANA dress?
> 
> i1.farfetch.com/10/08/30/17/10083017_446602_1000.jpg
> 
> .....chic?.....or too much going on?


 I think it is chic! Then again I like a lot going on. I think it looks a tad long though and would be great pulled up a tad and belted and with pumps not sandals.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Has any of our ladies here seen this new print in stores?......supposedly a new spring/summer '12 print?


----------



## purse-nality

viclou67 said:


> Shopbop has them in dark bark and cranberry colors. They are on sale too!



thanks.... hmm... ideally, prefer black. more classic. but i'm starting to reconsider. brown is western-y, while cranberry may lean on being trendy. which do you personally prefer? i'm 33, btw.

appreciate opinions from anyone pls! thanks!


----------



## megt10

purse-nality said:


> thanks.... hmm... ideally, prefer black. more classic. but i'm starting to reconsider. brown is western-y, while cranberry may lean on being trendy. which do you personally prefer? i'm 33, btw.
> 
> appreciate opinions from anyone pls! thanks!


 Well I don't see these as being classic boots at all. I see them as trendy and I think they are really fun in the cranberry though perhaps a bit much with the fringe and color. If I was going to get these I would get them in the brown.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Foxy* - I really like the print, but the length isn't flattering.


----------



## purse-nality

megt10 said:


> Well I don't see these as being classic boots at all. I see them as trendy and I think they are really fun in the cranberry though perhaps a bit much with the fringe and color. If I was going to get these I would get them in the brown.



thanks megt! lol. i know fringe is anything but classic. i just wanted to point out that black is always "safe". closest to classic as it can get. you're right, the detail + cranberry may be too extreme..... i guess i could forget about them, and might be better off finding a dupe . though i've to admit, i'm really drawn to this dvf's simple silhouette/shape and heel...


----------



## megt10

purse-nality said:


> thanks megt! lol. i know fringe is anything but classic. i just wanted to point out that black is always "safe". closest to classic as it can get. you're right, the detail + cranberry may be too extreme..... i guess i could forget about them, and might be better off finding a dupe . though i've to admit, i'm really drawn to this dvf's simple silhouette/shape and heel...


 Oh, don't get me wrong I think these boots are awesome, fun and unique which is my style for sure. I would get them but in the brown which is close to the black.


----------



## sammix3

The print is really cool, but I don't think it would be something I wear.  It's too much for me plus the length seems too long.



foxycleopatra said:


> Ladies, any thoughts on this SAIHANA dress?
> 
> i1.farfetch.com/10/08/30/17/10083017_446602_1000.jpg
> 
> .....chic?.....or too much going on?


----------



## sammix3

Did you get that pic from matches?  That's where I saw it but haven't seen it in any major US department stores or from DVF.com.  Not sure if we'll have it in the US...



foxycleopatra said:


> Has any of our ladies here seen this new print in stores?......supposedly a new spring/summer '12 print?
> 
> lindestore.com/public/prodotti/7901/Big/469d0ef8-a3ab-412a-b12f-74ce8e2ed7ee.jpg


----------



## sammix3

I would go for the brown.  The fringes are already a statement, with the cranberry color may be way too much.



purse-nality said:


> thanks.... hmm... ideally, prefer black. more classic. but i'm starting to reconsider. brown is western-y, while cranberry may lean on being trendy. which do you personally prefer? i'm 33, btw.
> 
> appreciate opinions from anyone pls! thanks!


----------



## canadianstudies

foxycleopatra said:


> Ladies, any thoughts on this SAIHANA dress?
> 
> i1.farfetch.com/10/08/30/17/10083017_446602_1000.jpg
> 
> .....chic?.....or too much going on?


 
I think it makes the model look kinda big hipped - and she is very very small, lol!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

I  it !!

It's on my shortlist - is it already available, foxy?



foxycleopatra said:


> Has any of our ladies here seen this new print in stores?......supposedly a new spring/summer '12 print?
> 
> lindestore.com/public/prodotti/7901/Big/469d0ef8-a3ab-412a-b12f-74ce8e2ed7ee.jpg


----------



## Butterfly_77

If this print won't be available in the US, I need to buy it on this overpriced Italian site 



sammix3 said:


> Did you get that pic from matches?  That's where I saw it but haven't seen it in any major US department stores or from DVF.com.  Not sure if we'll have it in the US...


----------



## mellva

foxycleopatra said:


> Has any of our ladies here seen this new print in stores?......supposedly a new spring/summer '12 print?
> 
> lindestore.com/public/prodotti/7901/Big/469d0ef8-a3ab-412a-b12f-74ce8e2ed7ee.jpg



I don't like this print or the length of this dress either. I will not be buying this one.


----------



## Greentea

foxycleopatra said:


> Ladies, any thoughts on this SAIHANA dress?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....chic?.....or too much going on?



Chic - IF cut to be a 1960's shift dress above the knee


----------



## AEGIS

i finally found a metallic bolo skirt on ebay in my size.  and for a super price! im excited to see what it looks like with my maggies


----------



## MaitaiCat

foxycleopatra said:


> Has any of our ladies here seen this new print in stores?......supposedly a new spring/summer '12 print?
> 
> lindestore.com/public/prodotti/7901/Big/469d0ef8-a3ab-412a-b12f-74ce8e2ed7ee.jpg



Spring Vintage. 

I can't wait for the rest of the Spring Vintage collection.


----------



## BougieBoo

Here's my contribution!! I'm laughing at my BAP top model pose but oh well! Newsy from HauteLook:


----------



## mellva

BougieBoo said:


> Here's my contribution!! I'm laughing at my BAP top model pose but oh well! Newsy from HauteLook:



You look gorgeous. I love that dress.


----------



## BougieBoo

mellva said:
			
		

> You look gorgeous. I love that dress.



Thank you! I love it too! I think it's a new fave!!!


----------



## purse-nality

megt10 said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong I think these boots are awesome, fun and unique which is my style for sure. I would get them but in the brown which is close to the black.





sammix3 said:


> I would go for the brown.  The fringes are already a statement, with the cranberry color may be way too much.



many thanks girls!

i forgot to add that another reason why i couldn't go for brown, is bec of another style that i've been eyeing in the same shade as well. albeit a totally different take from the fringe, the 2nd being a definite classic, w/ boots, i prefer not to have more than 1 pair in a similar color. well, maybe except black 

anyway, the other style i am referring to is the "Yoko"..... 








i simply adore its classic retro vibe! i fell in luv w/ them more as soon as i saw fellow pfer/blogger Wendy's post here: http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2012/01/forest-leather-boots-burberry-military-jacket/
again, i thought too long and naturally, by the time i was done researching on fit reviews, my size was sold-out everywhere online! saks has them @ the lowest sale price of $197. so i tried the DVF boutiques, and finally found 1 at the Soho store. further, the SA agreed to do the price match! yay!

i still like the Penn fringe, but would probably wait for black. another option, however crazy, purchase brown and have it dyed to black


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Chic - IF cut to be a 1960's shift dress above the knee


 Totally agree!


----------



## megt10

BougieBoo said:


> Here's my contribution!! I'm laughing at my BAP top model pose but oh well! Newsy from HauteLook:


 I love it! The pose works too . The dress looks fantastic on you. I was thinking about wearing mine today for the first time as well.


----------



## BougieBoo

megt10 said:
			
		

> I love it! The pose works too . The dress looks fantastic on you. I was thinking about wearing mine today for the first time as well.



Thanks Meg! I am really loving this dress!!


----------



## Greentea

BougieBoo said:


> Here's my contribution!! I'm laughing at my BAP top model pose but oh well! Newsy from HauteLook:



Everything works here - the print, shape, accessories = fabulous!


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're looking beyond gorgeous! All is perfect, your body, the dress, the shoes, your hair... WOW 

I have neither seen nor really considered this dress style yet! how is it sizewise compared to the wraps?



BougieBoo said:


> Here's my contribution!! I'm laughing at my BAP top model pose but oh well! Newsy from HauteLook:


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> you're looking beyond gorgeous! All is perfect, your body, the dress, the shoes, your hair... WOW
> 
> I have neither seen nor really considered this dress style yet! how is it sizewise compared to the wraps?


 I have this dress too and I took it in my normal non wrap size which is a 2. In wraps I wear a 4. Though since it is a button down you may want to go the same size as your wrap size to accommodate your chest. I don't have much going on there .


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> i finally found a metallic bolo skirt on ebay in my size. and for a super price! im excited to see what it looks like with my maggies


 Oh, I am super excited for you Aegis! I can't wait to see your new purchase .


----------



## AEGIS

you look great!




BougieBoo said:


> Here's my contribution!! I'm laughing at my BAP top model pose but oh well! Newsy from HauteLook:


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> i finally found a metallic bolo skirt on ebay in my size.  and for a super price! im excited to see what it looks like with my maggies



Yay! I love my bolo! Can't wait to see you in yours!


----------



## sammix3

BougieBoo said:


> Here's my contribution!! I'm laughing at my BAP top model pose but oh well! Newsy from HauteLook:



You look fabulous!


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> You look fabulous!





sammix3 said:


> Yay! I love my bolo! Can't wait to see you in yours!




thanks ladies! im hoping i can wear it in the spring...i kinda wanna pair it with chartreuse


----------



## Dukeprincess

BougieBoo said:


> Here's my contribution!! I'm laughing at my BAP top model pose but oh well! Newsy from HauteLook:



You look great!  That is one of my favorite prints! 



purse-nality said:


> many thanks girls!
> 
> i forgot to add that another reason why i couldn't go for brown, is bec of another style that i've been eyeing in the same shade as well. albeit a totally different take from the fringe, the 2nd being a definite classic, w/ boots, i prefer not to have more than 1 pair in a similar color. well, maybe except black
> 
> anyway, the other style i am referring to is the "Yoko".....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i simply adore its classic retro vibe! i fell in luv w/ them more as soon as i saw fellow pfer/blogger Wendy's post here: http://www.wendyslookbook.com/2012/01/forest-leather-boots-burberry-military-jacket/
> again, i thought too long and naturally, by the time i was done researching on fit reviews, my size was sold-out everywhere online! saks has them @ the lowest sale price of $197. so i tried the DVF boutiques, and finally found 1 at the Soho store. further, the SA agreed to do the price match! yay!
> 
> i still like the Penn fringe, but would probably wait for black. another option, however crazy, purchase brown and have it dyed to black



I have the Yokoe boots.  I ordered them last week.  Haven't tried them on yet, but I do own them.


----------



## BougieBoo

Greentea said:
			
		

> Everything works here - the print, shape, accessories = fabulous!



Thank you!!  This dress is awesome. Love DVF!!!


----------



## BougieBoo

Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> you're looking beyond gorgeous! All is perfect, your body, the dress, the shoes, your hair... WOW
> 
> I have neither seen nor really considered this dress style yet! how is it sizewise compared to the wraps?



You are too sweet! Thank you! 

I find it to be about the same, but I've got a little more up top than the size charts allow so that's why I've got on the cami underneath! I don't want the buttons to pull. This is a 2--a 4 would have been too big (for my liking) in the hips!!   My New Jeanne is a 0 and it fits nicely (again with a cami for the prude in me!) but I probably could have gone with a 2 in that as well.


----------



## BougieBoo

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i finally found a metallic bolo skirt on ebay in my size.  and for a super price! im excited to see what it looks like with my maggies



That skirt is so cute! Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## BougieBoo

AEGIS said:
			
		

> you look great!



Thank you Aegis!


----------



## BougieBoo

sammix3 said:
			
		

> You look fabulous!



Thanks Sammi!! )


----------



## BougieBoo

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> You look great!  That is one of my favorite prints!



Thanks, Duke!! I really really love this dress. I am officially and thoroughly in love with DVF!!


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> thanks ladies! im hoping i can wear it in the spring...i kinda wanna pair it with chartreuse



That would be so pretty!


----------



## sammix3

BougieBoo said:


> Thanks, Duke!! I really really love this dress. I am officially and thoroughly in love with DVF!!



I love DVF too.. just wait... You'll soon have a whole closet full of it


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, ladies :win kiss:

I'll put this one down on my list 



megt10 said:


> I have this dress too and I took it in my normal non wrap size which is a 2. In wraps I wear a 4. Though since it is a button down you may want to go the same size as your wrap size to accommodate your chest. I don't have much going on there .





BougieBoo said:


> You are too sweet! Thank you!
> 
> I find it to be about the same, but I've got a little more up top than the size charts allow so that's why I've got on the cami underneath! I don't want the buttons to pull. This is a 2--a 4 would have been too big (for my liking) in the hips!!   My New Jeanne is a 0 and it fits nicely (again with a cami for the prude in me!) but I probably could have gone with a 2 in that as well.


----------



## NANI1972

Anyone have the Large Harper Daybag? If so can you post some mod pics? I'm on the fence about getting one and need a visual lol. Thanks!


----------



## megt10

Ladies DVF.com is having a 70% off Final Sale. The Stars Wrap Dress is there for 207.00 I just bought one.


----------



## Greentea

Good sale but I'm trying not to buy things I don't really need...

but since when has that ever worked?!


----------



## Butterfly_77

meg, you're such an enabler *lol*  

I'm seriously considering to get one too - but my wish list for vintage 2012 is very looooooong already, so maybe I need to behave according to Greentea 



megt10 said:


> Ladies DVF.com is having a 70% off Final Sale. The Stars Wrap Dress is there for 207.00 I just bought one.





Greentea said:


> Good sale but I'm trying not to buy things I don't really need...
> 
> but since when has that ever worked?!


----------



## sammix3

Ok ladies, the moment of truth. Just picked up my Aina dress from my seamstress and I love it!! I know many of you have decided against the alterations but I'm so glad I did it!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Ok ladies, the moment of truth. Just picked up my Aina dress from my seamstress and I love it!! I know many of you have decided against the alterations but I'm so glad I did it!



Love it! I am glad you did it too and that you are happy with the results. You look fab in that dress.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> meg, you're such an enabler *lol*
> 
> I'm seriously considering to get one too - but my wish list for vintage 2012 is very looooooong already, so maybe I need to behave according to Greentea



I wanted the stars wrap dress and my guess is that is one that won't be a repeat for a long time. Glad I was able to get it. I do need to be more like Greentea though. Maybe next week


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Love it! I am glad you did it too and that you are happy with the results. You look fab in that dress.



Thank you! I'll have to remember to take pics when I wear her out! Thinking of wearing it on my next girls day out


----------



## **saraah**

hi everyone,

happy new year!  
i've been so busy ... that i haven't been around this forum all that much.
i will post pics of some of my new dvf purchases one of these days soon.  

anyway, i wanted to ask for your honest opinion.
i went to bloomingdale's to return some stuff today and ended up buying this mongolia fur vest on pre-sale.  i think it's a fun piece but considering that i live in so-cal and we rarely go out (thanks to DD) ... i wonder if it's a good purchase.  moreover, i'm worried that the fur vest is wearing me.  i only took one picture and i don't get to pick up the vest till thursday, but i wanted to ask you ladies, asap.  let me know what you think.
thanks!


----------



## sammix3

**saraah** said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> happy new year!
> i've been so busy ... that i haven't been around this forum all that much.
> i will post pics of some of my new dvf purchases one of these days soon.
> 
> anyway, i wanted to ask for your honest opinion.
> i went to bloomingdale's to return some stuff today and ended up buying this mongolia fur vest on pre-sale.  i think it's a fun piece but considering that i live in so-cal and we rarely go out (thanks to DD) ... i wonder if it's a good purchase.  moreover, i'm worried that the fur vest is wearing me.  i only took one picture and i don't get to pick up the vest till thursday, but i wanted to ask you ladies, asap.  let me know what you think.
> thanks!



In my opinion, the vest is too big for your small frame. I say return it.


----------



## surlygirl

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i finally found a metallic bolo skirt on ebay in my size.  and for a super price! im excited to see what it looks like with my maggies



can't wait to see how you style it up! I love the bolo ... wore my metallic bolo on new year's eve. with the party hat/tiara thing I was wearing, I felt like wonder woman!


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> Ok ladies, the moment of truth. Just picked up my Aina dress from my seamstress and I love it!! I know many of you have decided against the alterations but I'm so glad I did it!




This dress looks beautiful on you.


----------



## mellva

**saraah** said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> happy new year!
> i've been so busy ... that i haven't been around this forum all that much.
> i will post pics of some of my new dvf purchases one of these days soon.
> 
> anyway, i wanted to ask for your honest opinion.
> i went to bloomingdale's to return some stuff today and ended up buying this mongolia fur vest on pre-sale.  i think it's a fun piece but considering that i live in so-cal and we rarely go out (thanks to DD) ... i wonder if it's a good purchase.  moreover, i'm worried that the fur vest is wearing me.  i only took one picture and i don't get to pick up the vest till thursday, but i wanted to ask you ladies, asap.  let me know what you think.
> thanks!



I love the fur vest, but I also feel it's too big for your small frame.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I wanted the stars wrap dress and my guess is that is one that won't be a repeat for a long time. Glad I was able to get it. I do need to be more like Greentea though. Maybe next week


----------



## Greentea

**saraah** said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> happy new year!
> i've been so busy ... that i haven't been around this forum all that much.
> i will post pics of some of my new dvf purchases one of these days soon.
> 
> anyway, i wanted to ask for your honest opinion.
> i went to bloomingdale's to return some stuff today and ended up buying this mongolia fur vest on pre-sale.  i think it's a fun piece but considering that i live in so-cal and we rarely go out (thanks to DD) ... i wonder if it's a good purchase.  moreover, i'm worried that the fur vest is wearing me.  i only took one picture and i don't get to pick up the vest till thursday, but i wanted to ask you ladies, asap.  let me know what you think.
> thanks!



You are SOO stylish and that dress looks fabulous on you...but the vest needs to be more streamlined and waist-length to be really suited for you. I say, return.


----------



## megt10

**saraah** said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> happy new year!
> i've been so busy ... that i haven't been around this forum all that much.
> i will post pics of some of my new dvf purchases one of these days soon.
> 
> anyway, i wanted to ask for your honest opinion.
> i went to bloomingdale's to return some stuff today and ended up buying this mongolia fur vest on pre-sale. i think it's a fun piece but considering that i live in so-cal and we rarely go out (thanks to DD) ... i wonder if it's a good purchase. moreover, i'm worried that the fur vest is wearing me. i only took one picture and i don't get to pick up the vest till thursday, but i wanted to ask you ladies, asap. let me know what you think.
> thanks!


 It is too large for your small frame. Return.


----------



## purse-nality

Dukeprincess said:


> I have the Yokoe boots.  I ordered them last week.  Haven't tried them on yet, but I do own them.



Awesome! I'll be your twin  I noticed there aren't many dvf shoe fans here... Anyway, hope you could post a review and mod pics when you find the time. I've read that they are comfy for such a high heel w/o platform.


----------



## **saraah**

sammix3 said:


> In my opinion, the vest is too big for your small frame. I say return it.



thanks, sammix3!  btw, you look great in that dress!



mellva said:


> I love the fur vest, but I also feel it's too big for your small frame.



thanks, mellva!  



Greentea said:


> You are SOO stylish and that dress looks fabulous on you...but the vest needs to be more streamlined and waist-length to be really suited for you. I say, return.



thanks, greentea! the only time i try to look half-decent with a super active toddler is when i go to the malls.  



megt10 said:


> It is too large for your small frame. Return.



thanks, megt10!  thanks also for letting us know about 70% sale at dvf.com!  (of course, by the time i visited the website, nothing i was interested in was left in my size )


----------



## Dukeprincess

*purse-nality:* I've got bad news, the Yokoe boots are going back.  Mind you, my calves are slightly under 14 inches and these boots were strangling my legs!    Boots are typically huge on my calves so I was so confused.  I love DVF shoes, I have booties and sandals as well.  

*sammi:* Dress looks way better altered.  Love the colors.

*saraah:* ITA with the others, you look like Cookie Monster had mistaken you for a chocolate chip cookie and ate you.  Return.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Ladies DVF.com is having a 70% off Final Sale. The Stars Wrap Dress is there for 207.00 I just bought one.



thank heavens there is nothing i want! 



sammix3 said:


> Ok ladies, the moment of truth. Just picked up my Aina dress from my seamstress and I love it!! I know many of you have decided against the alterations but I'm so glad I did it!




glad you like it!  i still want that pink and green facebook wrap you have.



**saraah** said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> happy new year!
> i've been so busy ... that i haven't been around this forum all that much.
> i will post pics of some of my new dvf purchases one of these days soon.
> 
> anyway, i wanted to ask for your honest opinion.
> i went to bloomingdale's to return some stuff today and ended up buying this mongolia fur vest on pre-sale.  i think it's a fun piece but considering that i live in so-cal and we rarely go out (thanks to DD) ... i wonder if it's a good purchase.  moreover, i'm worried that the fur vest is wearing me.  i only took one picture and i don't get to pick up the vest till thursday, but i wanted to ask you ladies, asap.  let me know what you think.
> thanks!




that is a LOT of coat.  it's waay too much for you unless you want to do the whole over the top-i-am-jlo-or-a-rocker-from-the-1960s-thing...but even then i think it would be too much



surlygirl said:


> can't wait to see how you style it up! I love the bolo ... wore my metallic bolo on new year's eve. with the party hat/tiara thing I was wearing, I felt like wonder woman!



thanks! it's such a cute outfit...


----------



## Butterfly_77

maybe next week, the new vintage collection will be up??? 



megt10 said:


> I wanted the stars wrap dress and my guess is that is one that won't be a repeat for a long time. Glad I was able to get it. I do need to be more like Greentea though. Maybe next week


----------



## Butterfly_77

Sammi, I'm so glad you've done the alterations. It looks very cool and it's the perfect dress for a girls night out! 



sammix3 said:


> Ok ladies, the moment of truth. Just picked up my Aina dress from my seamstress and I love it!! I know many of you have decided against the alterations but I'm so glad I did it!


----------



## Butterfly_77

I'm with the others; you're looking very stylish in this dress but the fur vest is eating up your small frame 



**saraah** said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> happy new year!
> i've been so busy ... that i haven't been around this forum all that much.
> i will post pics of some of my new dvf purchases one of these days soon.
> 
> anyway, i wanted to ask for your honest opinion.
> i went to bloomingdale's to return some stuff today and ended up buying this mongolia fur vest on pre-sale. i think it's a fun piece but considering that i live in so-cal and we rarely go out (thanks to DD) ... i wonder if it's a good purchase. moreover, i'm worried that the fur vest is wearing me. i only took one picture and i don't get to pick up the vest till thursday, but i wanted to ask you ladies, asap. let me know what you think.
> thanks!


----------



## mellva

I'm so sad I missed this beautiful DVF Jeanne Leopard wrap dress. I can't believe that DVF SF reseller got it before anyone else had a chance to bid!!! That was a great deal too. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140679344029#ht_500wt_1413

Can someone please PM me if they see another DVF Jeanne Leopard wrap dress for sale on ebay in size 6?


----------



## LABAG

Saw the Nove dress in Gem Rain(black background with cream, green and purple -looks lovely. iTS FINAL SALE @ DVF 154.00


----------



## BougieBoo

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Ok ladies, the moment of truth. Just picked up my Aina dress from my seamstress and I love it!! I know many of you have decided against the alterations but I'm so glad I did it!



Wow! Your seamstress is the TRUTH! LOL! She did an awesome job. You look great!


----------



## Butterfly_77

for those of you who missed the "polo check" Facebook wrap, it's also on sale right now (available in all sizes!)

http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress/D2766001L11FB,default,pd.html


----------



## Tamarind

Sammix3, the altered dress looks very good on you.  The color blocking is even better once altered.  Everything got moved up to the right point.  I am glad you tried it.


----------



## megt10

Hey Duke guess what I am finally able to wear today? The Financier. I love this dress/ tunic and I have been dying for it to be cool enough to wear it. I wore it today for running errands and will wear it tonight to a friends house for a casual dinner.


----------



## sammix3

Thank you so much everyone!!



mellva said:


> This dress looks beautiful on you.





**saraah** said:


> thanks, sammix3!  btw, you look great in that dress!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, mellva!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, greentea! the only time i try to look half-decent with a super active toddler is when i go to the malls.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, megt10!  thanks also for letting us know about 70% sale at dvf.com!  (of course, by the time i visited the website, nothing i was interested in was left in my size )





Dukeprincess said:


> *purse-nality:* I've got bad news, the Yokoe boots are going back.  Mind you, my calves are slightly under 14 inches and these boots were strangling my legs!    Boots are typically huge on my calves so I was so confused.  I love DVF shoes, I have booties and sandals as well.
> 
> *sammi:* Dress looks way better altered.  Love the colors.
> 
> *saraah:* ITA with the others, you look like Cookie Monster had mistaken you for a chocolate chip cookie and ate you.  Return.





AEGIS said:


> thank heavens there is nothing i want!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad you like it!  i still want that pink and green facebook wrap you have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is a LOT of coat.  it's waay too much for you unless you want to do the whole over the top-i-am-jlo-or-a-rocker-from-the-1960s-thing...but even then i think it would be too much
> 
> 
> 
> thanks! it's such a cute outfit...





Butterfly_77 said:


> Sammi, I'm so glad you've done the alterations. It looks very cool and it's the perfect dress for a girls night out!





BougieBoo said:


> Wow! Your seamstress is the TRUTH! LOL! She did an awesome job. You look great!





Tamarind said:


> Sammix3, the altered dress looks very good on you.  The color blocking is even better once altered.  Everything got moved up to the right point.  I am glad you tried it.


----------



## sammix3

I like it 



megt10 said:


> Hey Duke guess what I am finally able to wear today? The Financier. I love this dress/ tunic and I have been dying for it to be cool enough to wear it. I wore it today for running errands and will wear it tonight to a friends house for a casual dinner.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I like it


 Thanks Sammi. It is one of my favorites of all time. It is like wearing a fancy sweatshirt.

I got my new Tamara dress tonight. It is really pretty and I love it. My DH thought it was just ok. i will be keeping it since as he pointed out I am the one that needs to love it. I think the different patterns kinda threw him. I will try and post a pic Friday. I think I will wear it to Shul.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Hey Duke guess what I am finally able to wear today? The Financier. I love this dress/ tunic and I have been dying for it to be cool enough to wear it. I wore it today for running errands and will wear it tonight to a friends house for a casual dinner.



  I love the Financier too.  So comfy.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Finally getting around to wearing my new stuff, in head to toe DVF, except for the tights, those are Wolford ("Leaves" is the style).

New Tunis in Black and Black Claude Suede Booties


----------



## AEGIS

those tights are beautiful!



Dukeprincess said:


> Finally getting around to wearing my new stuff, in head to toe DVF, except for the tights, those are Wolford ("Leaves" is the style).
> 
> New Tunis in Black and Black Claude Suede Booties


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi. It is one of my favorites of all time. It is like wearing a fancy sweatshirt.
> 
> I got my new Tamara dress tonight. It is really pretty and I love it. My DH thought it was just ok. i will be keeping it since as he pointed out I am the one that needs to love it. I think the different patterns kinda threw him. I will try and post a pic Friday. I think I will wear it to Shul.




i've been trying to buy fancy sweatshirts so i can stop wearing my old duke college sweatshirts.....this could be an option


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Finally getting around to wearing my new stuff, in head to toe DVF, except for the tights, those are Wolford ("Leaves" is the style).
> 
> New Tunis in Black and Black Claude Suede Booties



I love those tights! That reminds me.. I need to wear my Wolfords more!


----------



## sammix3

My new Whitney top. Love the color and its great with pants or skirts! I'll post a pic with leggings/pants another time.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Finally getting around to wearing my new stuff, in head to toe DVF, except for the tights, those are Wolford ("Leaves" is the style).
> 
> New Tunis in Black and Black Claude Suede Booties



You look totally gorgeous Duke!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> My new Whitney top. Love the color and its great with pants or skirts! I'll post a pic with leggings/pants another time.



 love !


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Hey Duke guess what I am finally able to wear today? The Financier. I love this dress/ tunic and I have been dying for it to be cool enough to wear it. I wore it today for running errands and will wear it tonight to a friends house for a casual dinner.



that looks so comfy meg!! love it!



Dukeprincess said:


> Finally getting around to wearing my new stuff, in head to toe DVF, except for the tights, those are Wolford ("Leaves" is the style).
> 
> New Tunis in Black and Black Claude Suede Booties



hot dayum woman!! that's so pretty on you! * love * how you styled it. 



sammix3 said:


> My new Whitney top. Love the color and its great with pants or skirts! I'll post a pic with leggings/pants another time.



i love the colour too! it really suits you sammi! very pretty.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> love !





phiphi said:


> that looks so comfy meg!! love it!
> 
> 
> 
> hot dayum woman!! that's so pretty on you! * love * how you styled it.
> 
> 
> 
> i love the colour too! it really suits you sammi! very pretty.



Thanks ladies. I just adore this color!


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're looking very good, Duke. This dress has such a comfy but still elegant & cool vibe!!

I love those tights too! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Finally getting around to wearing my new stuff, in head to toe DVF, except for the tights, those are Wolford ("Leaves" is the style).
> 
> New Tunis in Black and Black Claude Suede Booties


----------



## Butterfly_77

hello beautiful girl in pink! I love the color of this top! I'd wish spring's around the corner 



sammix3 said:


> My new Whitney top. Love the color and its great with pants or skirts! I'll post a pic with leggings/pants another time.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> hello beautiful girl in pink! I love the color of this top! I'd wish spring's around the corner



Thanks hun! I don't care if its winter or fall, I wear my pinks year round!


----------



## **saraah**

thank you so much, everyone!
i went to bloomingdale's today to pick up the stuff i bought on pre-sale, and left the fur vest behind.  unfortunately, i'm in a mourning stage right now, even though, the purchase would definitely have been for my imaginary life. :cry:

so, here's the picture of me wearing it before the return with ibiza cardigan.


----------



## **saraah**

megt10 said:


> Hey Duke guess what I am finally able to wear today? The Financier. I love this dress/ tunic and I have been dying for it to be cool enough to wear it. I wore it today for running errands and will wear it tonight to a friends house for a casual dinner.




oh, so stylish!  you make me want to buy everything you are wearing!  
(unfortunately, i don't have your height nor the style!  haha)


----------



## **saraah**

Dukeprincess said:


> Finally getting around to wearing my new stuff, in head to toe DVF, except for the tights, those are Wolford ("Leaves" is the style).
> 
> New Tunis in Black and Black Claude Suede Booties



nice outfit!  you look so well put together!


----------



## **saraah**

sammix3 said:


> My new Whitney top. Love the color and its great with pants or skirts! I'll post a pic with leggings/pants another time.



so, pretty!  i love the color!


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> i've been trying to buy fancy sweatshirts so i can stop wearing my old duke college sweatshirts.....this could be an option


 Totally an option Aegis. This is one dress/tunic that I ask for same day dry cleaning service for. Actually the only thing. I love it. It is great for hanging at home and yet you are still good to go if you want to go out.


phiphi said:


> that looks so comfy meg!! love it!
> 
> 
> 
> hot dayum woman!! that's so pretty on you! *love *how you styled it.
> 
> 
> 
> i love the colour too! it really suits you sammi! very pretty.


 Thanks Phiphi, it is super comfy.


**saraah** said:


> oh, so stylish! you make me want to buy everything you are wearing!
> (unfortunately, i don't have your height nor the style! haha)


 Aw, thank you Saraah that is so kind of you to say.


----------



## sammix3

**saraah** said:


> thank you so much, everyone!
> i went to bloomingdale's today to pick up the stuff i bought on pre-sale, and left the fur vest behind.  unfortunately, i'm in a mourning stage right now, even though, the purchase would definitely have been for my imaginary life. :cry:
> 
> so, here's the picture of me wearing it before the return with ibiza cardigan.



I like the ibiza cardigan on you. I have the same one


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> I like the ibiza cardigan on you. I have the same one




Sammi how did your pink and green wrap fit?


----------



## BougieBoo

Dukeprincess said:


> Finally getting around to wearing my new stuff, in head to toe DVF, except for the tights, those are Wolford ("Leaves" is the style).
> 
> New Tunis in Black and Black Claude Suede Booties



Love this look!


----------



## BougieBoo

sammix3 said:


> My new Whitney top. Love the color and its great with pants or skirts! I'll post a pic with leggings/pants another time.



Fab! I looooove the color!


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> those tights are beautiful!



Thanks, they are so old!  



sammix3 said:


> I love those tights! That reminds me.. I need to wear my Wolfords more!



Thanks you should!



sammix3 said:


> My new Whitney top. Love the color and its great with pants or skirts! I'll post a pic with leggings/pants another time.



You look beautiful! 


megt10 said:


> You look totally gorgeous Duke!



Just trying to be like you dear. 



phiphi said:


> hot dayum woman!! that's so pretty on you! * love * how you styled it.



 You're the best!



Butterfly_77 said:


> you're looking very good, Duke. This dress has such a comfy but still elegant & cool vibe!!
> 
> I love those tights too!



Thank you!  I love all of your outfits as well!



**saraah** said:


> thank you so much, everyone!
> i went to bloomingdale's today to pick up the stuff i bought on pre-sale, and left the fur vest behind.  unfortunately, i'm in a mourning stage right now, even though, the purchase would definitely have been for my imaginary life. :cry:
> 
> so, here's the picture of me wearing it before the return with ibiza cardigan.





**saraah** said:


> nice outfit!  you look so well put together!



I love that Ibiza cardigan!


----------



## sammix3

It fit TTS like all my other wraps. Are you getting it??



AEGIS said:


> Sammi how did your pink and green wrap fit?



Thanks love. I just love pink!



BougieBoo said:


> Fab! I looooove the color!



Thanks duke!



Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks, they are so old!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks you should!
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful!
> 
> 
> Just trying to be like you dear.
> 
> 
> 
> You're the best!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I love all of your outfits as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that Ibiza cardigan!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am wearing an oldie but goodie today at work.  The Soffer. (excuse the huge sweater, it is freezing in my office)


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I am wearing an oldie but goodie today at work.  The Soffer. (excuse the huge sweater, it is freezing in my office)




Oooh I like the colors!


----------



## LABAG

Sizing on the nove dress? what is difference between silk woven and silk jersey? Is the silk jersey loose? Thanks!
love the whitney blouse on you Sammix-fantastic color!!
and the  Soffer dress on you Dukeprincess-you can wear anything-and so well!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Oooh I like the colors!



Thank you!  Here's a better picture of the shape of the dress, but it is freezing in my office, so it is being hidden by my enormous sweater!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-von-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item5d31dfdd8f#ht_1336wt_906




LABAG said:


> Sizing on the nove dress? what is difference between silk woven and silk jersey? Is the silk jersey loose? Thanks!
> love the whitney blouse on you Sammix-fantastic color!!
> and the  Soffer dress on you Dukeprincess-you can wear anything-and so well!!



I found the Nove to run slightly larger in the silk version.  Which Nove are you looking at?  The one in Gem Rain and solid are the thinner silk material, the hourglass print is a bit heavier and you should go your DVF TTS.

Thanks for the sweet compliment!


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess looking at Gem Rain-so it runs a little big? Is it just thinner-not see thru?


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> Dukeprincess looking at Gem Rain-so it runs a little big? Is it just thinner-not see thru?



Not see-through, but the material is lighter.


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess said:


> Not see-through, but the material is lighter.


 Thanks I think Ill get it-the worst is I have to loose a few-its final sale-lol 154.00!


----------



## Butterfly_77

love it - oldies are perfectly fine 



Dukeprincess said:


> I am wearing an oldie but goodie today at work.  The Soffer. (excuse the huge sweater, it is freezing in my office)


----------



## Butterfly_77

Blaine wrap dress in heart trail small


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> Blaine wrap dress in heart trail small



GAAAAAAHH!  I  this dress!  I was stupid and waited for it to go on sale and it was completely gone!  It is amazing!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Thanks, hun.

After having bought the blouse in this print I was so in love and needed to have the dress too. I was a bit unsure as I feared that I might look like I belong to a set of playing cards  But I truly love this cool monochrome print 

the cut is however a bit unusual --> the front is very loose/blousey and there is a gap down the front, so a cami underneath is strongly recommended. This however totally don't show on all the models wearing the dress...




Dukeprincess said:


> GAAAAAAHH!  I  this dress!  I was stupid and waited for it to go on sale and it was completely gone!  It is amazing!


----------



## Butterfly_77

this is hopefully soon mine (but I'm waiting for the release on DVF.com - matches is too expensive..)

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...stenberg-dvf-c-d2765001j12-dresses-PINK/56501

I love this dress too - there are a couple of colors available for SS12; does anyone of you have the dress? How does it fit and is it very thin in material?

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...stenberg-dvf-c-d4170861p12-dresses-NAVY/56507

and finally, not for me because I don't have the legs for this dress but I'm totally in 

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...stenberg-DVF-C-D4346499J12-dresses-NAVY/56508


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> this is hopefully soon mine (but I'm waiting for the release on DVF.com - matches is too expensive..)
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...stenberg-dvf-c-d2765001j12-dresses-PINK/56501
> 
> I love this dress too - there are a couple of colors available for SS12; does anyone of you have the dress? How does it fit and is it very thin in material?
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...stenberg-dvf-c-d4170861p12-dresses-NAVY/56507
> 
> and finally, not for me because I don't have the legs for this dress but I'm totally in
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...stenberg-DVF-C-D4346499J12-dresses-NAVY/56508



OMG, that last one is GORGEOUS.  I could totally see *sammi* in that one.


----------



## Butterfly_77

that's what I was thinking too 

Sammi...where are you??? 



Dukeprincess said:


> OMG, that last one is GORGEOUS.  I could totally see *sammi* in that one.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I am wearing an oldie but goodie today at work. The Soffer. (excuse the huge sweater, it is freezing in my office)


 Love the colors in this Duke. Would love to see it without the sweater.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> Blaine wrap dress in heart trail small


 I love this Butterfly! Gorgeous print and it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## megt10

Ladies here is the Tamara Falling Dots. I love it, DH not so much. Usually that is enough to get me to second guess the dress but not this time. It has a interesting sash on the side that doesn't do anything but is soft and fluttery. I ended up belting it because it was a tad big in the waist but I couldn't size down because it would be too tight in the chest and back. In the first pic I am sort-of holding up the sash so you can see it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Tamara Falling Dots. I love it, DH not so much. Usually that is enough to get me to second guess the dress but not this time. It has a interesting sash on the side that doesn't do anything but is soft and fluttery. I ended up belting it because it was a tad big in the waist but I couldn't size down because it would be too tight in the chest and back. In the first pic I am sort-of holding up the sash so you can see it.



Oh I love this print!  DH is nuts.   It is absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Dukeprincess

New Jeanne in Hoof Print, be my twin, size 4!  $172!

http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...RG&start=6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=final-sale#


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> It fit TTS like all my other wraps. Are you getting it??
> 
> !




i am---but im not quite sure if i should get another pair of shoes--such a dilemma


----------



## amusedcleo

sammix3 said:


> My new Whitney top. Love the color and its great with pants or skirts! I'll post a pic with leggings/pants another time.


 
Sammi, this whole outfit is pure perfection


----------



## amusedcleo

Butterfly_77 said:


> Blaine wrap dress in heart trail small


 
I love this print on you!  I'm so late to the game :cry: I guess I'll have to stalk the bay!


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Tamara Falling Dots. I love it, DH not so much. Usually that is enough to get me to second guess the dress but not this time. It has a interesting sash on the side that doesn't do anything but is soft and fluttery. I ended up belting it because it was a tad big in the waist but I couldn't size down because it would be too tight in the chest and back. In the first pic I am sort-of holding up the sash so you can see it.




The Tamara Falling Dots looks beautiful on you. You are so slender, so everything looks great on you!!!!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh I love this print! DH is nuts.  It is absolutely fabulous!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> New Jeanne in Hoof Print, be my twin, size 4! $172!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...RG&start=6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=final-sale#


 Thanks so much Duke. I love the dress. DH likes how I look in it just doesn't like the print. The print is my favorite part! Now speaking of prints I have been looking for the Hoof Print Jeanne and I am now going to be your twin. Thank you.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> The Tamara Falling Dots looks beautiful on you. You are so slender, so everything looks great on you!!!!


 Thank you so much Mellva. It is such a pretty dress and much prettier in person. The blue is lighter than the picture shows and almost iridescent in the sunlight.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, gorgeous ladies 

I'm so glad that I was able to get one of the last dresses in my size 



megt10 said:


> I love this Butterfly! Gorgeous print and it looks fabulous on you!





amusedcleo said:


> I love this print on you!  I'm so late to the game :cry: I guess I'll have to stalk the bay!


----------



## Butterfly_77

meg, I love this dress on you! I love the cut and the print too! Please don't follow DH's advice here 



megt10 said:


> I love this Butterfly! Gorgeous print and it looks fabulous on you!





megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Tamara Falling Dots. I love it, DH not so much. Usually that is enough to get me to second guess the dress but not this time. It has a interesting sash on the side that doesn't do anything but is soft and fluttery. I ended up belting it because it was a tad big in the waist but I couldn't size down because it would be too tight in the chest and back. In the first pic I am sort-of holding up the sash so you can see it.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> meg, I love this dress on you! I love the cut and the print too! Please don't follow DH's advice here


 Thanks Butterfly, don't worry I won't. I plan on wearing it so often that he will grow to love it .


----------



## inspiredgem

I am so far behind in this thread and apparently maxed out the multi quote option 
I apologize to all those I missed.



megt10 said:


> Ok the dress I wore today was the Safi. It didn'y get great reviews here but I really like and have gotten a lot of wear out of it. It looks so much better with a structured belt.


So pretty - I love the color!



megt10 said:


> I tried it but it just didn't work. Too bulky. I do however belt just about everything else to try and define my waist. Today I am wearing for the first time my new Sharby dress and I like it better with a belt. I also wore it with my DVF Alphie jacket and a scarf during the day and tonight I am switching to my Balenciaga since it is a lot warmer.


Love this on you!



BougieBoo said:


> Here's my contribution!! I'm laughing at my BAP top model pose but oh well! Newsy from HauteLook:


Gorgeous!


sammix3 said:


> Ok ladies, the moment of truth. Just picked up my Aina dress from my seamstress and I love it!! I know many of you have decided against the alterations but I'm so glad I did it!


This is perfect on you!


megt10 said:


> Hey Duke guess what I am finally able to wear today? The Financier. I love this dress/ tunic and I have been dying for it to be cool enough to wear it. I wore it today for running errands and will wear it tonight to a friends house for a casual dinner.


I love this entire outfit!


Dukeprincess said:


> Finally getting around to wearing my new stuff, in head to toe DVF, except for the tights, those are Wolford ("Leaves" is the style).
> 
> New Tunis in Black and Black Claude Suede Booties


Very pretty!


sammix3 said:


> My new Whitney top. Love the color and its great with pants or skirts! I'll post a pic with leggings/pants another time.


You look great in this color!


Dukeprincess said:


> I am wearing an oldie but goodie today at work.  The Soffer. (excuse the huge sweater, it is freezing in my office)


I love the colors in this print!


Butterfly_77 said:


> Blaine wrap dress in heart trail small


Beautiful! 


megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Tamara Falling Dots. I love it, DH not so much. Usually that is enough to get me to second guess the dress but not this time. It has a interesting sash on the side that doesn't do anything but is soft and fluttery. I ended up belting it because it was a tad big in the waist but I couldn't size down because it would be too tight in the chest and back. In the first pic I am sort-of holding up the sash so you can see it.


I've been looking at this dress as well - I love it on you!


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> I am so far behind in this thread and apparently maxed out the multi quote option
> I apologize to all those I missed.
> 
> 
> So pretty - I love the color!
> 
> 
> Love this on you!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> This is perfect on you!
> 
> I love this entire outfit!
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> You look great in this color!
> 
> I love the colors in this print!
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> I've been looking at this dress as well - I love it on you!


 Thanks Inspired. I recommend the dress. It is beautiful. It runs TTS and feels really good on. Normally I prefer the silk jersey material to the 95% silk but this one is really comfortable.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Tamara Falling Dots. I love it, DH not so much. Usually that is enough to get me to second guess the dress but not this time. It has a interesting sash on the side that doesn't do anything but is soft and fluttery. I ended up belting it because it was a tad big in the waist but I couldn't size down because it would be too tight in the chest and back. In the first pic I am sort-of holding up the sash so you can see it.



This is beautiful and so feminine.


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> Blaine wrap dress in heart trail small



Winner winner!!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> I am wearing an oldie but goodie today at work.  The Soffer. (excuse the huge sweater, it is freezing in my office)



Never seen this one before - fab!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Tamara Falling Dots. I love it, DH not so much. Usually that is enough to get me to second guess the dress but not this time. It has a interesting sash on the side that doesn't do anything but is soft and fluttery. I ended up belting it because it was a tad big in the waist but I couldn't size down because it would be too tight in the chest and back. In the first pic I am sort-of holding up the sash so you can see it.




it is legit amazing!!!!!!!! im so glad you got this!


----------



## windy55

Love this dress - one of my work staples - and it looks fabulous on you!  



Dukeprincess said:


> Finally getting around to wearing my new stuff, in head to toe DVF, except for the tights, those are Wolford ("Leaves" is the style).
> 
> New Tunis in Black and Black Claude Suede Booties


----------



## windy55

Gorgeous!



sammix3 said:


> My new Whitney top. Love the color and its great with pants or skirts! I'll post a pic with leggings/pants another time.


----------



## phiphi

Butterfly_77 said:


> Blaine wrap dress in heart trail small



i adore this print, and it looks fantastic on you!!



megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Tamara Falling Dots. I love it, DH not so much. Usually that is enough to get me to second guess the dress but not this time. It has a interesting sash on the side that doesn't do anything but is soft and fluttery. I ended up belting it because it was a tad big in the waist but I couldn't size down because it would be too tight in the chest and back. In the first pic I am sort-of holding up the sash so you can see it.



DH does that to me too - i've learned to ignore him better now. LOL. glad you did too - it's a great print on you! 



Dukeprincess said:


> New Jeanne in Hoof Print, be my twin, size 4!  $172!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...RG&start=6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=final-sale#



booey. missed it again!! :cry:


----------



## phiphi

**saraah** said:


> thank you so much, everyone!
> i went to bloomingdale's today to pick up the stuff i bought on pre-sale, and left the fur vest behind.  unfortunately, i'm in a mourning stage right now, even though, the purchase would definitely have been for my imaginary life. :cry:
> 
> so, here's the picture of me wearing it before the return with ibiza cardigan.



i'm sorry you had to leave the vest, saraah. it's hard to be petite and wear these kinds of things. at least you have a very fashionable imaginary life!! i love the ibiza on you.




Dukeprincess said:


> I am wearing an oldie but goodie today at work.  The Soffer. (excuse the huge sweater, it is freezing in my office)



fab dress duke! love how you worked that print.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much. Your lovely comments made my day 



inspiredgem said:


> I am so far behind in this thread and apparently maxed out the multi quote option
> I apologize to all those I missed.
> 
> 
> So pretty - I love the color!
> 
> 
> Love this on you!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> This is perfect on you!
> 
> I love this entire outfit!
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> You look great in this color!
> 
> I love the colors in this print!
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> I've been looking at this dress as well - I love it on you!





Greentea said:


> Winner winner!!





phiphi said:


> i adore this print, and it looks fantastic on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> DH does that to me too - i've learned to ignore him better now. LOL. glad you did too - it's a great print on you!
> 
> 
> 
> booey. missed it again!! :cry:


----------



## sammix3

Thank you so much everyone!  I love what DVF has to offer this season!  It's the pink 



LABAG said:


> Sizing on the nove dress? what is difference between silk woven and silk jersey? Is the silk jersey loose? Thanks!
> love the whitney blouse on you Sammix-fantastic color!!
> and the  Soffer dress on you Dukeprincess-you can wear anything-and so well!!





amusedcleo said:


> Sammi, this whole outfit is pure perfection





inspiredgem said:


> I am so far behind in this thread and apparently maxed out the multi quote option
> I apologize to all those I missed.
> 
> 
> So pretty - I love the color!
> 
> 
> Love this on you!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> This is perfect on you!
> 
> I love this entire outfit!
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> You look great in this color!
> 
> I love the colors in this print!
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> I've been looking at this dress as well - I love it on you!





windy55 said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## sammix3

Wow!!  I love both of these dresses!!!



Butterfly_77 said:


> Blaine wrap dress in heart trail small





megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Tamara Falling Dots. I love it, DH not so much. Usually that is enough to get me to second guess the dress but not this time. It has a interesting sash on the side that doesn't do anything but is soft and fluttery. I ended up belting it because it was a tad big in the waist but I couldn't size down because it would be too tight in the chest and back. In the first pic I am sort-of holding up the sash so you can see it.


----------



## sammix3

You ladies know me so well!    If only it came in other colors.. like black, white/cream, beige, purple, or pink!  We'll see hehe



Dukeprincess said:


> OMG, that last one is GORGEOUS.  I could totally see *sammi* in that one.





Butterfly_77 said:


> that's what I was thinking too
> 
> Sammi...where are you???


----------



## **saraah**

Butterfly_77 said:


> Blaine wrap dress in heart trail small



i love that dress!  so pretty ...


----------



## **saraah**

sammix3 said:


> I like the ibiza cardigan on you. I have the same one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phiphi said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sorry you had to leave the vest, saraah. it's hard to be petite and wear these kinds of things. at least you have a very fashionable imaginary life!! i love the ibiza on you.
> 
> thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess said:


> New Jeanne in Hoof Print, be my twin, size 4! $172!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Dress...RG&start=6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=final-sale#


 Its a great dress! I got it while back , same price @shopbop-enjoy@!!!!


----------



## sammix3

**saraah** said:


> sammix3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the ibiza cardigan on you. I have the same one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> phiphi said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sorry you had to leave the vest, saraah. it's hard to be petite and wear these kinds of things. at least you have a very fashionable imaginary life!! i love the ibiza on you.
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing that same ibiza today
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> This is beautiful and so feminine.


 


AEGIS said:


> it is legit amazing!!!!!!!! im so glad you got this!


 


phiphi said:


> i adore this print, and it looks fantastic on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> DH does that to me too - i've learned to ignore him better now. LOL. glad you did too - it's a great print on you!
> 
> 
> 
> booey. missed it again!! :cry:


 


sammix3 said:


> Wow!! I love both of these dresses!!!


 Ladies thank you so much. It was a good choice whether DH likes it or not.


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> Wow!!  I love both of these dresses!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, saraah



**saraah** said:


> i love that dress!  so pretty ...


----------



## Butterfly_77

don't you like navy, sammi?

I used to love it way back (like 15 yrs ) then I did not like it for a loooong time and just re-discovered my love for it last year. Now I crave everything navy 



sammix3 said:


> You ladies know me so well!    If only it came in other colors.. like black, white/cream, beige, purple, or pink!  We'll see hehe


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> don't you like navy, sammi?
> 
> I used to love it way back (like 15 yrs ) then I did not like it for a loooong time and just re-discovered my love for it last year. Now I crave everything navy



It's ok.. but I don't wear it much. I do have a couple items that have navy in it and the navy cheva wrap cardigan, but I'm not much of a navy person. However, I am considering some navy CLs right now.. not sure if they'll look more navy or black in person.


----------



## AEGIS

I received my bolo skirt--I didn't realize there was a little bit of gold in it as well....but here it is with the Anthra Maggies


----------



## More4Me

Love DVF! Especially her summer stuff.


----------



## More4Me

AEGIS said:
			
		

> I received my bolo skirt--I didn't realize there was a little bit of gold in it as well....but here it is with the Anthra Maggies



Nice fit!


----------



## LABAG

Neiman Marcus has 25 % extra-was able to call and get credit for a recent grenadine trelodie blouse-21.00-it already was ridiculous-85.00!! This will is a staple for my wardrobe.


----------



## cheburashka

Finally got a chance to wear my emsley dress when visiting my sister abroad this NY:


----------



## AEGIS

LABAG said:


> Neiman Marcus has 25 % extra-was able to call and get credit for a recent grenadine trelodie blouse-21.00-it already was ridiculous-85.00!! This will is a staple for my wardrobe.




do you have any information for this? store? contact? thanks!


----------



## foxycleopatra

cheburashka said:


> Finally got a chance to wear my emsley dress when visiting my sister abroad this NY:



^^^^SOOOO CHIC!.....both of you......just wow!


----------



## purse-nality

Dukeprincess said:


> *purse-nality:* I've got bad news, the Yokoe boots are going back.  Mind you, my calves are slightly under 14 inches and these boots were strangling my legs!    Boots are typically huge on my calves so I was so confused.  I love DVF shoes, I have booties and sandals as well.



sorry just saw this.

oh no. my calves are about the same. i won't be able actually try mine til next month. i'm from asia, but had them shipped to a u.s relative. sad. thanks for letting me know!


----------



## AEGIS

More4Me said:


> Nice fit!




thank you!


----------



## LABAG

AEGIS said:


> do you have any information for this? store? contact? thanks!


 Hi Aegis-love that bolo skirt and shoes....so nice....
The Neiman Marcus number was NMF 12 T3P20(Im guessing the 12 was the size).Trelodie tie neck blouse 85.00 (extra 25 % )-63.75 final price!! 
Call customer service and maybe they can locate you one in a store-The grenadine is a beautiful watermelon pink-so pretty....... Good luck


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> I received my bolo skirt--I didn't realize there was a little bit of gold in it as well....but here it is with the Anthra Maggies



We need to see the skirt and Maggies on!  



cheburashka said:


> Finally got a chance to wear my emsley dress when visiting my sister abroad this NY:



Gorgeous!


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> Finally got a chance to wear my emsley dress when visiting my sister abroad this NY:



Gorgeous!


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> I received my bolo skirt--I didn't realize there was a little bit of gold in it as well....but here it is with the Anthra Maggies



Yes I agree with Duke, we need to see this on!


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> I received my bolo skirt--I didn't realize there was a little bit of gold in it as well....but here it is with the Anthra Maggies


 I can't wait to see this on! Please post a pic soon. I know you are going to rock this outfit!!!


----------



## megt10

cheburashka said:


> Finally got a chance to wear my emsley dress when visiting my sister abroad this NY:


 You both look stylish and chic. I love the dress on you.


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> I received my bolo skirt--I didn't realize there was a little bit of gold in it as well....but here it is with the Anthra Maggies



oooohhhh...  looks like it will be a great combination!!!  Skirt TWINS!!



Dukeprincess said:


> We need to see the skirt and Maggies on!



I agree


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> We need to see the skirt and Maggies on!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!





sammix3 said:


> Yes I agree with Duke, we need to see this on!





megt10 said:


> I can't wait to see this on! Please post a pic soon. I know you are going to rock this outfit!!!





DC-Cutie said:


> oooohhhh...  looks like it will be a great combination!!!  Skirt TWINS!!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree




i will ladies....im looking for the perfect top...that and it's super duper cold  here in DC lol.


----------



## AEGIS

LABAG said:


> Hi Aegis-love that bolo skirt and shoes....so nice....
> The Neiman Marcus number was NMF 12 T3P20(Im guessing the 12 was the size).Trelodie tie neck blouse 85.00 (extra 25 % )-63.75 final price!!
> Call customer service and maybe they can locate you one in a store-The grenadine is a beautiful watermelon pink-so pretty....... Good luck



great price! i would like it in the curry color. which store did you get it form? thanks!


----------



## LABAG

I love that color as well!
I got it online -but try and maybe they can locate you one.
I confess, I have the teal, concrete and now, grenadine.When I like something-the fit and versatility, and longevitiy(classic)-I like to buy duplicates-if the price is right!


----------



## cheburashka

Does anyone have a pic of polo check jeanne they would be willing to post ? It looks so incredibly pretty - I just bought it and wanted to see if anyone has any modeling pics since pattern looks so pretty.


----------



## Butterfly_77

here you go 

you're gonna like it 




cheburashka said:


> Does anyone have a pic of polo check jeanne they would be willing to post ? It looks so incredibly pretty - I just bought it and wanted to see if anyone has any modeling pics since pattern looks so pretty.


----------



## mellva

cheburashka said:


> Finally got a chance to wear my emsley dress when visiting my sister abroad this NY:




You look so pretty in your Emsley dress.


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> I received my bolo skirt--I didn't realize there was a little bit of gold in it as well....but here it is with the Anthra Maggies




I love this skirt. You have to post a modeling pic with your Maggies.


----------



## Butterfly_77

*Duke*, can you do a sz 4 Blaine dress?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3370acc337#ht_500wt_1308

(I'm normally a size 10 in DVF wraps and can easily do the size 8 of the Blaine dress...)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> *Duke*, can you do a sz 4 Blaine dress?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3370acc337#ht_500wt_1308
> 
> (I'm normally a size 10 in DVF wraps and can easily do the size 8 of the Blaine dress...)



Nope, I'm a 6-8 in wraps.


----------



## ucsfmd

I looooveeee her silk jersey wrap dresses as well as some of her wool dresses. However I haven't been able to find them on sale at a good price. In the past I'd always see some at nordstrom rack and sites like saks, NM, and nordstrom.  Am I just not looking hard enough?


----------



## cheburashka

ucsfmd said:


> I looooveeee her silk jersey wrap dresses as well as some of her wool dresses. However I haven't been able to find them on sale at a good price. In the past I'd always see some at nordstrom rack and sites like saks, NM, and nordstrom.  Am I just not looking hard enough?



Final sale section on dvf has two very pretty ones - jeanne stars and polo check for 207$ ! Very good deal !!! 

Btw, not to pick on your awesome user name, but do you think jeanne wrap dresses are appropriate for clinical rotations ? That is what I got mine for. I am stationed at Parnassus for all of mine, except Am care at SFGH, and since I am a pharm and not a med student we arent allowed to wear scrubs, but business casual with a white coat. 

My rotations schedule looks like this:

Neurosurg
infectious disease
Elective
CCU/ER
Gen Med
Nuclear Pharmacy
Oncology
Am care


----------



## cheburashka

Butterfly_77 said:


> here you go
> 
> you're gonna like it



Thank you so much for your kindness and posting a pic, you look great !!! And nude shoes are perfection with it !


----------



## LaToyaForever

I just posted my Diane Von Furstenburg Jacket in the Outfit of the Day discussion and I saw this one and got soooooooooooooo excited. This is my DIANE VON FURSTENBURG JACKET...Sorry for yelling I'm overly excited! hahahaha


----------



## LaToyaForever

dukeprincess said:


> *correction*:  I have 12 dvfs!  I can't believe i forgot about my eliot!
> 
> So i felt inspired to take a few pics tonight, but i can't figure out how to post them into the thread, so i apologize for the attachments.
> 
> 1.  Jessica in spring shadows
> 2.  St. Jude in deco diamond
> 3.  Roan in green gaudi weave
> 4.  Eliot in butterfly explosion
> 5.  Garland in jazz ikat
> 
> more to come this weekend...this is exhausting!



work it ouuuuuuuuuuuut! Love the last one!


----------



## megt10

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1568325
> 
> I just posted my Diane Von Furstenburg Jacket in the Outfit of the Day discussion and I saw this one and got soooooooooooooo excited. This is my DIANE VON FURSTENBURG JACKET...Sorry for yelling I'm overly excited! hahahaha


 That jacket is super hot and it looks great on you. I have never seen it before what is the name of it?


----------



## LaToyaForever

megt10 said:


> That jacket is super hot and it looks great on you. I have never seen it before what is the name of it?



Thank you so much. I honestly don't know the name of it which makes me soo mad. I googled the style number and every single other number on the jacket and nothing shows.  I looked for hours for it online and nothing. I got it in 2009.


----------



## AEGIS

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1568325
> 
> I just posted my Diane Von Furstenburg Jacket in the Outfit of the Day discussion and I saw this one and got soooooooooooooo excited. This is my DIANE VON FURSTENBURG JACKET...Sorry for yelling I'm overly excited! hahahaha



it's lovely!


----------



## Eva1991

Dukeprincess said:


> *Correction*:  I have 12 DVFs!  I can't believe I forgot about my Eliot!
> 
> So I felt inspired to take a few pics tonight, but I can't figure out how to post them into the thread, so I apologize for the attachments.
> 
> 1.  Jessica in Spring Shadows
> 2.  St. Jude in Deco Diamond
> 3.  Roan in Green Gaudi Weave
> 4.  Eliot in Butterfly Explosion
> 5.  Garland in Jazz Ikat
> 
> More to come this weekend...this is exhausting!



Love the last dress!!!!! Makes me wanna go straight to my local DVF boutique (not good for my wallet! LOL)


----------



## phiphi

AEGIS said:


> I received my bolo skirt--I didn't realize there was a little bit of gold in it as well....but here it is with the Anthra Maggies



agree with the ladies! i can't wait to see this on you!



cheburashka said:


> Finally got a chance to wear my emsley dress when visiting my sister abroad this NY:



you are both beautiful!! the emsley looks amazing on you too!



Butterfly_77 said:


> here you go
> 
> you're gonna like it



oooh i likey!! 



LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1568325
> 
> I just posted my Diane Von Furstenburg Jacket in the Outfit of the Day discussion and I saw this one and got soooooooooooooo excited. This is my DIANE VON FURSTENBURG JACKET...Sorry for yelling I'm overly excited! hahahaha



good reason to!! you look adorable!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thanks for the compliments ladies!  

*AEGIS:* That is no excuse, *DC* and I both live in the DC area too, so we know how cold it is...:giggles:

*LaToya:* Oooh loving that jacket!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wearing the Madeline blouse today!

Sorry posting from my phone on the go!


----------



## BougieBoo

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Wearing the Madeline blouse today!
> 
> Sorry posting from my phone on the go!



So cute! I love this!!


----------



## LaToyaForever

AEGIS said:


> it's lovely!



Thank you sooo much


----------



## LaToyaForever

phiphi said:


> agree with the ladies! i can't wait to see this on you!
> 
> 
> 
> you are both beautiful!! the emsley looks amazing on you too!
> 
> 
> 
> oooh i likey!!
> 
> 
> 
> good reason to!! you look adorable!



hahahaha awwww thank you so much! hahaha


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks for the compliments ladies!
> 
> *AEGIS:* That is no excuse, *DC* and I both live in the DC area too, so we know how cold it is...:giggles:
> 
> *LaToya:* Oooh loving that jacket!





Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1569040
> 
> 
> Wearing the Madeline blouse today!
> 
> Sorry posting from my phone on the go!




says the girl wearing pants and long sleeve top 

such a pretty top!


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess-absolutely lovely Madeline! I did get it recently-and its a beauty-love the sleeves!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1569040
> 
> 
> Wearing the Madeline blouse today!
> 
> Sorry posting from my phone on the go!


 Love it Duke, such a feminine blouse and I love the print!


----------



## sammix3

You totally rock DVF well!



LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1568325
> 
> I just posted my Diane Von Furstenburg Jacket in the Outfit of the Day discussion and I saw this one and got soooooooooooooo excited. This is my DIANE VON FURSTENBURG JACKET...Sorry for yelling I'm overly excited! hahahaha



Love the print!



Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1569040
> 
> 
> Wearing the Madeline blouse today!
> 
> Sorry posting from my phone on the go!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1569040
> 
> 
> Wearing the Madeline blouse today!
> 
> Sorry posting from my phone on the go!



Love!


----------



## Greentea

LaToyaForever said:


> View attachment 1568325
> 
> I just posted my Diane Von Furstenburg Jacket in the Outfit of the Day discussion and I saw this one and got soooooooooooooo excited. This is my DIANE VON FURSTENBURG JACKET...Sorry for yelling I'm overly excited! hahahaha



Super cute!


----------



## sammix3

Wearing my navy cheva cardigan today, with my new pink Celine mini luggage!!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my navy cheva cardigan today, with my new pink Celine mini luggage!!


 Love it Sammi, the pop of color in the bag just makes the outfit.


----------



## LABAG

Ditto Meg-the cardigan is classic, but that bag takes it another level! Great put together!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Love it Sammi, the pop of color in the bag just makes the outfit.





LABAG said:


> Ditto Meg-the cardigan is classic, but that bag takes it another level! Great put together!



Thanks ladies! I love my new pink mini luggage!


----------



## Dukeprincess

BougieBoo said:


> So cute! I love this!!





AEGIS said:


> says the girl wearing pants and long sleeve top
> 
> such a pretty top!





LABAG said:


> Dukeprincess-absolutely lovely Madeline! I did get it recently-and its a beauty-love the sleeves!





megt10 said:


> Love it Duke, such a feminine blouse and I love the print!





sammix3 said:


> You totally rock DVF well!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the print!





Greentea said:


> Love!



 ladies!  You all are so kind to me.

I am wearing a skirt and tights today, *AEGIS!* 



sammix3 said:


> Wearing my navy cheva cardigan today, with my new pink Celine mini luggage!!



Love the entire outfit, especially the Wolford tights!


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my navy cheva cardigan today, with my new pink Celine mini luggage!!





awesome color!


----------



## LaToyaForever

sammix3 said:


> You totally rock DVF well!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the print!



O thank you


----------



## purse-nality

can anyone recommend a good DVF SA @ NM? email needed pls. thanks thanks!


----------



## sammix3

It does come in white!!

http://www.shopbop.com/honoka-dress...&fm=whatsnew-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=12397


----------



## megt10

I got my clearance dresses from DVF yesterday and I love them. I got the New Jeanne FB Stars and the New Jeanne Trail. They are both gorgeous especially the Stars. I can't wait to wear them. I also ordered from Saks the Shina Wrap in Herringbone Pink/ Midnight that I have been coveting and the Nazli in Pomme Sky. Saks is having a GC event so I thought now would be a great time to get them. I will be getting 150.00 GC with the dresses.


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my navy cheva cardigan today, with my new pink Celine mini luggage!!



How adorable - the bag, tights, cardigan - everything!!


----------



## Greentea

Anyone else get the email about the new Saturn dress on pre-order. Looks like a winner although I REALLLY don't need any more dresses! 

The black is calling me.....


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I got my clearance dresses from DVF yesterday and I love them. I got the New Jeanne FB Stars and the New Jeanne Trail. They are both gorgeous especially the Stars. I can't wait to wear them. I also ordered from Saks the Shina Wrap in Herringbone Pink/ Midnight that I have been coveting and the Nazli in Pomme Sky. Saks is having a GC event so I thought now would be a great time to get them. I will be getting 150.00 GC with the dresses.



You are filling up that beautiful new closet with treasures!! Can't wait for modeling shots!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> You are filling up that beautiful new closet with treasures!! Can't wait for modeling shots!


 Too true, lol. One cabinet is completly DVF and some of the summer DVF has spilled over into the other cabinet. I do need to stop but I also have a 600.00 GC coming from NM. After that I should go on a ban or join a support group or something .


----------



## Dukeprincess

My Nove in the Hourglass print came yesterday from Bloomingdales! It's


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> My Nove in the Hourglass print came yesterday from Bloomingdales! It's


 Oh, I want to see . Pics please.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> I got my clearance dresses from DVF yesterday and I love them. I got the New Jeanne FB Stars and the New Jeanne Trail. They are both gorgeous especially the Stars. I can't wait to wear them. I also ordered from Saks the Shina Wrap in Herringbone Pink/ Midnight that I have been coveting and the Nazli in Pomme Sky. Saks is having a GC event so I thought now would be a great time to get them. I will be getting 150.00 GC with the dresses.



Can you please post mod pics of your two new Jeanne dresses please? I'm very interested in them, but want to see how they look on.


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> My Nove in the Hourglass print came yesterday from Bloomingdales! It's


I love that dress. Congrats!!!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Can you please post mod pics of your two new Jeanne dresses please? I'm very interested in them, but want to see how they look on.


 Will try and do that this afternoon for you.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Will try and do that this afternoon for you.




Thank you.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke, you make me want one too! How's the sizing? According to new Jeanne/Julian?

What do you do with the little "string"? Do you tie it or leave it open? 

I'd love to see a pic of you to decide if I'm in for one too 






Dukeprincess said:


> My Nove in the Hourglass print came yesterday from Bloomingdales! It's


----------



## Butterfly_77

me likey very much 

you did very very well, congrats!

I love the whole outfit - including your tights (Wolford, I guess?)

I'm looking forward to more outfits that include ms pink beauty 




sammix3 said:


> Wearing my navy cheva cardigan today, with my new pink Celine mini luggage!!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Thank you.


Here you go. The Stars wrap and the Trail wrap.


----------



## LABAG

NICE Meg-especially the pink stars-so vibrant!


----------



## AEGIS

does anyone know how the Tessa fits?

i finally got a great classic.  New Jeanne in black. loves it.


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> NICE Meg-especially the pink stars-so vibrant!


 Thanks LABAG! I love the Stars wrap. I wore it tonight to shul.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> does anyone know how the Tessa fits?
> 
> i finally got a great classic. New Jeanne in black. loves it.


 Oh boy, can't wait to see Aegis!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> me likey very much
> 
> you did very very well, congrats!
> 
> I love the whole outfit - including your tights (Wolford, I guess?)
> 
> I'm looking forward to more outfits that include ms pink beauty



Yes ma'am, they're Wolfords.  



megt10 said:


> Here you go. The Stars wrap and the Trail wrap.



I loooove the stars on you!


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Here you go. The Stars wrap and the Trail wrap.




Thank you so much for posting these modeling pics. I love both of the Jeannes on you. Now I have to decide which one I will buy.


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1569040
> 
> 
> Wearing the Madeline blouse today!
> 
> Sorry posting from my phone on the go!



love this on you!!




sammix3 said:


> Wearing my navy cheva cardigan today, with my new pink Celine mini luggage!!



love the look sammi! the tights rock too!



megt10 said:


> Here you go. The Stars wrap and the Trail wrap.



love both, meg! congrats on your scores!



AEGIS said:


> does anyone know how the Tessa fits?
> 
> i finally got a great classic.  New Jeanne in black. loves it.



a new jeanne in black is a total classic!! congrats!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Yes ma'am, they're Wolfords.
> 
> 
> 
> I loooove the stars on you!


 Thanks Sammi, I fell in love with it after seeing it on you! DH loved this one.


mellva said:


> Thank you so much for posting these modeling pics. I love both of the Jeannes on you. Now I have to decide which one I will buy.


 Your welcome. I love them both but the Stars is so bright and happy if I had to choose one that would be the one that I would go for.


phiphi said:


> love this on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the look sammi! the tights rock too!
> 
> 
> 
> love both, meg! congrats on your scores!
> 
> 
> 
> a new jeanne in black is a total classic!! congrats!


 Thanks Phiphi. I have had some great luck with the sales this past season. My new moto is wait until it goes on sale unless it is something that I know will sold out in my size. I finally got my gift cards from NM so if I buy something not on sale that doesn't count .


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're looking great, Meg! I love the stars on you - such a happy and bright print! The trail wrap is also nice - a bit more "safe and neutral"!



megt10 said:


> Here you go. The Stars wrap and the Trail wrap.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> you're looking great, Meg! I love the stars on you - such a happy and bright print! The trail wrap is also nice - a bit more "safe and neutral"!


 Thanks Butterfly. Yes the stars dress is my favorite of the 2 but I think the trail is way more versatile.


----------



## LABAG

Picked up the Florane grass rain blouse @Neimanmarcus sale plus 25 % off-came in yesterday-gorgeous,love the feel, love the black color with green grass splashes, love the tassels ,such a classic piece.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you ladies for all of your sweet compliments!

*Butterfly:* The Nove is more of an A-line fit, so I could've gone a size down, because it is bigger in the bust and hip area, but I got my usual DVF size, which is an 8, but could've easily worn a 6.  And I let the straps just hang down.  Will snap a pic when I am feeling better! 

*meg:* I love your new additions!

*AEGIS:* The Tessa runs TTS.  But it definitely runs smaller than the new cuts.  Make sure you wrap the Obi belt around you twice.


----------



## LABAG

LABAG said:


> Picked up the Florane grass rain blouse @Neimanmarcus sale plus 25 % off-came in yesterday-gorgeous,love the feel, love the black color with green grass splashes, love the tassels ,such a classic piece.


  Wow, I called Neiman Marcus, and they were having another 25 % and this blouse was reduced again(but sold out)
I got another 24.00 off!


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> Wow, I called Neiman Marcus, and they were having another 25 % and this blouse was reduced again(but sold out)
> I got another 24.00 off!



Wow.  Talk about a steal!


----------



## LABAG

Thanks Dukeprincess! Its a beauty, I guess Im lucky that Im a 10-12, cause the smaller sizes go so quickly and I can usually get some nice sale items. Honestly I can't and probably couldnt /wouldn't pay full price for DVF no matter how much I love them. But boy the pieces I have make me feel soooooo good


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you ladies for all of your sweet compliments!
> 
> *Butterfly:* The Nove is more of an A-line fit, so I could've gone a size down, because it is bigger in the bust and hip area, but I got my usual DVF size, which is an 8, but could've easily worn a 6. And I let the straps just hang down. Will snap a pic when I am feeling better!
> 
> *meg:* I love your new additions!
> 
> *AEGIS:* The Tessa runs TTS. But it definitely runs smaller than the new cuts. Make sure you wrap the Obi belt around you twice.


 
Thanks Duke. I have a couple more things that arrived today. I will try and post pics next week.



LABAG said:


> Wow, I called Neiman Marcus, and they were having another 25 % and this blouse was reduced again(but sold out)
> I got another 24.00 off!


 Congrats LABAG! I hope that you post pics. Would love to see.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you Duke and get better soon!

In this case, I could hunt for a size 8 too. But at the moment I only see size 10's around - I think I'll go for size 10. i love the print and the style of the sleeves!



Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you ladies for all of your sweet compliments!
> 
> *Butterfly:* The Nove is more of an A-line fit, so I could've gone a size down, because it is bigger in the bust and hip area, but I got my usual DVF size, which is an 8, but could've easily worn a 6.  And I let the straps just hang down.  Will snap a pic when I am feeling better!
> 
> *meg:* I love your new additions!
> 
> *AEGIS:* The Tessa runs TTS.  But it definitely runs smaller than the new cuts.  Make sure you wrap the Obi belt around you twice.


----------



## AEGIS

dukeprincess said:


> thank you ladies for all of your sweet compliments!
> 
> *butterfly:* the nove is more of an a-line fit, so i could've gone a size down, because it is bigger in the bust and hip area, but i got my usual dvf size, which is an 8, but could've easily worn a 6.  And i let the straps just hang down.  Will snap a pic when i am feeling better!
> 
> *meg:* i love your new additions!
> 
> *aegis:* the tessa runs tts.  But it definitely runs smaller than the new cuts.  Make sure you wrap the obi belt around you twice.




ty!


----------



## Butterfly_77

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item53eb30d023#ht_2552wt_1308

I'd need a size 10, though


----------



## Dukeprincess

If anyone finds this in a size 8 for a decent price, please let me know!  It's the one that got away.  

Golda in Native Hound

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Diane-v...7506?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item20c1954062


----------



## dbeth

Hi ladies!! I have so much catching up to do--- got caught up in the CL sale frenzy!  Most of my purchases have been CL, but I did get a few DVF things. I scored my very much wanted Reara dress in sailor blue for $89 at bloomies & a beautiful silk scarf at Saks for $65 . 

Sammi--- wow, your pink Celine bag is gorgeous!! 
Duke--- love the colors of your new blouse, you look so cute in it.
Aegis--love the skirt, I tried it on last year, but it did nothing for my figure. 
Meg-- i keep going back to the pink stars fb dress--- I just love the pattern!!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies!! I have so much catching up to do--- got caught up in the CL sale frenzy! Most of my purchases have been CL, but I did get a few DVF things. I scored my very much wanted Reara dress in sailor blue for $89 at bloomies & a beautiful silk scarf at Saks for $65 .
> 
> Sammi--- wow, your pink Celine bag is gorgeous!!
> Duke--- love the colors of your new blouse, you look so cute in it.
> Aegis--love the skirt, I tried it on last year, but it did nothing for my figure.
> Meg-- i keep going back to the pink stars fb dress--- I just love the pattern!!


 I can totally see you in it too! Is it still available on DVF?


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> I can totally see you in it too! Is it still available on DVF?




Oh I don't know. And I'm not going to look.  Have spent way to much on CL!!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Oh I don't know. And I'm not going to look.  Have spent way to much on CL!!


 LOL. I hear ya! I just bought 2 new pairs of shoes. I used one of my 300.00 gift cards towards Mille Dam Patent Peep-Toe Platform Pump in black and  *hot-pink patent-leather* 'Yolanda' pumps from NAP. Sammi these are shoe you would love. I think the hot pink is going to go nicely with all of the DVF dresses that have so much pink in them this season.


----------



## sammix3

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies!! I have so much catching up to do--- got caught up in the CL sale frenzy!  Most of my purchases have been CL, but I did get a few DVF things. I scored my very much wanted Reara dress in sailor blue for $89 at bloomies & a beautiful silk scarf at Saks for $65 .
> 
> Sammi--- wow, your pink Celine bag is gorgeous!!
> Duke--- love the colors of your new blouse, you look so cute in it.
> Aegis--love the skirt, I tried it on last year, but it did nothing for my figure.
> Meg-- i keep going back to the pink stars fb dress--- I just love the pattern!!



Thank you love. We missed you here! 



megt10 said:


> LOL. I hear ya! I just bought 2 new pairs of shoes. I used one of my 300.00 gift cards towards Mille Dam Patent Peep-Toe Platform Pump in black and  *hot-pink patent-leather* 'Yolanda' pumps from NAP. Sammi these are shoe you would love. I think the hot pink is going to go nicely with all of the DVF dresses that have so much pink in them this season.



Yes I saw those, but I gotta be good for a while... Can't wait to see them on you though.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

DvF blazer


----------



## Dukeprincess

MademoiselleXO said:


> DvF blazer



Oooh that's nice!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:
			
		

> LOL. I hear ya! I just bought 2 new pairs of shoes. I used one of my 300.00 gift cards towards Mille Dam Patent Peep-Toe Platform Pump in black and  hot-pink patent-leather 'Yolanda' pumps from NAP. Sammi these are shoe you would love. I think the hot pink is going to go nicely with all of the DVF dresses that have so much pink in them this season.



Oooo I saw those pink patent leather Yolanda's!!  I had to remind myself that I have my hot pink suede VP's. Not the same, but it will have to do for now.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Oooo I saw those pink patent leather Yolanda's!! I had to remind myself that I have my hot pink suede VP's. Not the same, but it will have to do for now.


 I don't have any hot pink so I could justify it, lol. Plus I think that so many new dresses are coming out with hot pink accents that it will go nicely.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> LOL. I hear ya! I just bought 2 new pairs of shoes. I used one of my 300.00 gift cards towards Mille Dam Patent Peep-Toe Platform Pump in black and  *hot-pink patent-leather* 'Yolanda' pumps from NAP. Sammi these are shoe you would love. I think the hot pink is going to go nicely with all of the DVF dresses that have so much pink in them this season.





i always tend to gravitate towards pink.  i have a pair of pink rolanda's that at first i was kind of upset at myself for getting but it will work with many dvf items

im still holding out for my ultimate pink shoe


i cannot wait to see what you pair it with!


----------



## AEGIS

hi ladies,

i'd like to share some of my latest acquisitions













and this dress that i am uber excited about to wear this summer: damiana


----------



## neatfreak

Hey ladies, is there a reference anywhere for a DVF newbie to help determine if ebay dresses are real or fake? Any tips or tricks from you guys that have been wearing DVF for a long time?

TIA!!


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i'd like to share some of my latest acquisitions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this dress that i am uber excited about to wear this summer: damiana



Great picks!


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i'd like to share some of my latest acquisitions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this dress that i am uber excited about to wear this summer: damiana


 Oh Aegis those are gorgeous! I can't wait to see them on you. I can't decide which I like better. Congrats.


----------



## megt10

neatfreak said:


> Hey ladies, is there a reference anywhere for a DVF newbie to help determine if ebay dresses are real or fake? Any tips or tricks from you guys that have been wearing DVF for a long time?
> 
> TIA!!


 Generally if I have a question about authenticity I just post it here and one of the experts (of which there are quite a few) knows right away.


----------



## Greentea

MademoiselleXO said:


> DvF blazer



Love this - it's so me and I'd have trouble not wearing it everyday! Can't wait to see how you style it! Fab!


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i'd like to share some of my latest acquisitions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this dress that i am uber excited about to wear this summer: damiana



I love the damiana dress!!! I was looking at that pattern last year and almost bought it. You will look lovely in it Aegis!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> i'd like to share some of my latest acquisitions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this dress that i am uber excited about to wear this summer: damiana



How come we never see any of these items ON you? 



neatfreak said:


> Hey ladies, is there a reference anywhere for a DVF newbie to help determine if ebay dresses are real or fake? Any tips or tricks from you guys that have been wearing DVF for a long time?
> 
> TIA!!



Post the links here, we will tell you if they are fake or not.


----------



## AEGIS

MademoiselleXO said:


> DvF blazer




super cute!




sammix3 said:


> Great picks!





megt10 said:


> Oh Aegis those are gorgeous! I can't wait to see them on you. I can't decide which I like better. Congrats.





Dukeprincess said:


> How come we never see any of these items ON you?
> 
> 
> 
> Post the links here, we will tell you if they are fake or not.




thanks ladies!  and you don't often see pics of me bc i dont have a real camera down here  and i take pretty crappy photos lol


----------



## neatfreak

Thanks ladies! Will do.


----------



## cheburashka

Got a great treat from DVF today !


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> Got a great treat from DVF today !



Yay!!


----------



## sammix3

Ladies, lots of new stock on Saks.com, too many cute things to post!

I think I like this New Jeanne, but I'm not sure... any thoughts?  

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jkk5u8S


----------



## megt10

cheburashka said:


> Got a great treat from DVF today !


 I love this dress! I got mine a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## sammix3

Finally wearing my new jeanne in petal dance.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Finally wearing my new jeanne in petal dance.


 So perfect on you Sammi. I love it!


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> Ladies, lots of new stock on Saks.com, too many cute things to post!
> 
> I think I like this New Jeanne, but I'm not sure... any thoughts?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jkk5u8S




i like it.  it's very spring


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> So perfect on you Sammi. I love it!



Thanks Meg!



AEGIS said:


> i like it.  it's very spring



I'm going to be good and wait for some kinda sale/promotion.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Ladies, lots of new stock on Saks.com, too many cute things to post!
> 
> I think I like this New Jeanne, but I'm not sure... any thoughts?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jkk5u8S


 I saw this one and am not sure that I like it. It seems like the print is kinda overwhelming on the model. I love the colors in it but think it just might be a bit much.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I saw this one and am not sure that I like it. It seems like the print is kinda overwhelming on the model. I love the colors in it but think it just might be a bit much.



That was why I wasn't in love with it, but if it goes on sale, then it's mine!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Hi gorgeous!

I love this dress very much!!! Yes, the print makes quite a statement but paired with nude heels and a nice bag 

waiting more or less patiently until all the new goodies hit DVF.com 




sammix3 said:


> Ladies, lots of new stock on Saks.com, too many cute things to post!
> 
> I think I like this New Jeanne, but I'm not sure... any thoughts?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jkk5u8S


----------



## Butterfly_77

love it, love it, love it 

you're looking very good!

I think I'll wear this print tomorrow too 



sammix3 said:


> Finally wearing my new jeanne in petal dance.


----------



## Butterfly_77

yessss....you got it! Congrats!!

Please post some in action pics for us 



cheburashka said:


> Got a great treat from DVF today !


----------



## Dukeprincess

cheburashka said:


> Got a great treat from DVF today !



Congrats!  That was one of my favorite FB wraps!



sammix3 said:


> Finally wearing my new jeanne in petal dance.



That is stunning!  

I am wearing a DVF pant suit today for a board meeting.  Snooze.


----------



## Dukeprincess

This dress is Full Price in the store!  Super Steal!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-DVF-Di..._WC_Dresses&hash=item4ab3506786#ht_500wt_1156

And to enable *Butterfly:*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Diane-V...esses&var=&hash=item76c18f1185#ht_3733wt_1140


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> Hi gorgeous!
> 
> I love this dress very much!!! Yes, the print makes quite a statement but paired with nude heels and a nice bag
> 
> waiting more or less patiently until all the new goodies hit DVF.com





Butterfly_77 said:


> love it, love it, love it
> 
> you're looking very good!
> 
> I think I'll wear this print tomorrow too



Yes please wear it and post pics! If I buy that jeanne I'd wear it with nude heels too. Oh great minds think alike 



Dukeprincess said:


> Congrats!  That was one of my favorite FB wraps!
> 
> 
> 
> That is stunning!
> 
> I am wearing a DVF pant suit today for a board meeting.  Snooze.



Not boring at all! I think I want a DVF suit too. The reiko blazer and koto skirt looks cute together. Just gotta try on the blazer and wait for it to go on sale


----------



## BougieBoo

sammix3 said:


> That was why I wasn't in love with it, but if it goes on sale, then it's mine!


 lol!! I'm with you, Sammi! It's cute, but it is a little on the busy side, but if the price is right.....


----------



## phiphi

cheburashka said:


> Got a great treat from DVF today !



very pretty! congratulations!



sammix3 said:


> Finally wearing my new jeanne in petal dance.



love that print on you!



Dukeprincess said:


> This dress is Full Price in the store!  Super Steal!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-DVF-Di..._WC_Dresses&hash=item4ab3506786#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> And to enable *Butterfly:*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Diane-V...esses&var=&hash=item76c18f1185#ht_3733wt_1140


----------



## megt10

Ladies here is my New Julian Desert Orchid Large Green. It is the first time I am wearing it. Today is 80 degrees and the weather is putting me in a spring mood.


----------



## Greentea

cheburashka said:


> Got a great treat from DVF today !



Beautiful!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Ladies here is my New Julian Desert Orchid Large Green. It is the first time I am wearing it. Today is 80 degrees and the weather is putting me in a spring mood.



Oh I totally love this dress.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Ladies here is my New Julian Desert Orchid Large Green. It is the first time I am wearing it. Today is 80 degrees and the weather is putting me in a spring mood.





loooooooooove it


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh I totally love this dress.


 


AEGIS said:


> loooooooooove it


 
Thanks ladies! I love this one too. I am so glad that I got it. It is just a very cheerful print.


----------



## Enigma78

megt10 said:


> Ladies here is my New Julian Desert Orchid Large Green. It is the first time I am wearing it. Today is 80 degrees and the weather is putting me in a spring mood.


 
You make me so jealous - you always look fab in your dvf dresses.

I have these two coming my way soon. Am waiting to see if the others on the site would be reduced further


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Ladies here is my New Julian Desert Orchid Large Green. It is the first time I am wearing it. Today is 80 degrees and the weather is putting me in a spring mood.



This print so awesome on you!  Now I think I might need to get it in the Reina... 



Enigma78 said:


> You make me so jealous - you always look fab in your dvf dresses.
> 
> I have these two coming my way soon. Am waiting to see if the others on the site would be reduced further



Whoo hoo!  Can't wait to see!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Enigma:* We are twins on the blouse!  I have it and love it!

Wearing the Nove in Hourglass White Print


----------



## Princess Pink

^^ this looks gorgeous on you, love the necklace as well, perfect!


----------



## LABAG

Love th dress-and you wear it perfecto!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Princess Pink said:


> ^^ this looks gorgeous on you, love the necklace as well, perfect!



Thank you!  The necklace is Honora, I bought it years ago for $25 on sale!   I am a sucker for pearls.



LABAG said:


> Love th dress-and you wear it perfecto!



Aww thanks!    You need to post pictures your new Madeline blouse!


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you! The necklace is Honora, I bought it years ago for $25 on sale!  I am a sucker for pearls.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thanks!  You need to post pictures your new Madeline blouse!


 I dont know how?? Ive tried before, and am completely posting illiterate-how do you do it?
I do luv my Madeline!


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> I dont know how?? Ive tried before, and am completely posting illiterate-how do you do it?
> I do luv my Madeline!



Upload your pictures to photobucket or Tiny Pic.  And then they give you an Image URL that you can just copy and paste right into the reply box.


----------



## AEGIS

ladies how do you decide if you want a print in a dress or a blouse?  do any of you have the same print in both a dress and a top?


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke, my dear...thanks so much. Unfortunately they're not in my size 




Dukeprincess said:


> This dress is Full Price in the store!  Super Steal!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BNWT-DVF-Di..._WC_Dresses&hash=item4ab3506786#ht_500wt_1156
> 
> And to enable *Butterfly:*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Diane-V...esses&var=&hash=item76c18f1185#ht_3733wt_1140


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're looking very good, dear meg! I'm your twin. But I've not yet have the occasion to wear this print. Here it's still winter 



megt10 said:


> Ladies here is my New Julian Desert Orchid Large Green. It is the first time I am wearing it. Today is 80 degrees and the weather is putting me in a spring mood.


----------



## Butterfly_77

hello Ms gorgeous! you're looking beautiful! your pic makes me want the move in hourglass even more 



Dukeprincess said:


> *Enigma:* We are twins on the blouse!  I have it and love it!
> 
> Wearing the Nove in Hourglass White Print


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> ladies how do you decide if you want a print in a dress or a blouse?  do any of you have the same print in both a dress and a top?



I do, but I am sure you're not surprised by this.   I have the Laura and the Lunelle blouse in the same print.




Butterfly_77 said:


> Duke, my dear...thanks so much. Unfortunately they're not in my size





Butterfly_77 said:


> hello Ms gorgeous! you're looking beautiful! your pic makes me want the move in hourglass even more



I will keep looking for you dear!  Don't give up hope! Thank you, you should get it!  Love the sleeves.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks so much - I'd either need a sz 8 or 10....





Dukeprincess said:


> I do, but I am sure you're not surprised by this.   I have the Laura and the Lunelle blouse in the same print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep looking for you dear!  Don't give up hope! Thank you, you should get it!  Love the sleeves.


----------



## AEGIS

are these skulls?loooove

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boucle-Pink..._WC_Dresses&hash=item519d122bbc#ht_3020wt_983


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> are these skulls?loooove
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boucle-Pink..._WC_Dresses&hash=item519d122bbc#ht_3020wt_983



Nah, just kind of looks like it in the print.  Wow, haven't seen a Lippe in a minute.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> *Enigma:* We are twins on the blouse!  I have it and love it!
> 
> Wearing the Nove in Hourglass White Print



That's magic!!!


----------



## megt10

Enigma78 said:


> You make me so jealous - you always look fab in your dvf dresses.
> 
> I have these two coming my way soon. Am waiting to see if the others on the site would be reduced further


 Thank you Enigma! I can't wait to see your purchases on you. I love that top and I have the same dress and love the print on it.


sammix3 said:


> This print so awesome on you! Now I think I might need to get it in the Reina...
> 
> 
> 
> Whoo hoo! Can't wait to see!


Sammi thank you. I can totally see this print on you.



Dukeprincess said:


> *Enigma:* We are twins on the blouse! I have it and love it!
> 
> Wearing the Nove in Hourglass White Print


 Duke, love, love, love the dress on you. We are dress twins and I think this print is just so flattering.


Butterfly_77 said:


> you're looking very good, dear meg! I'm your twin. But I've not yet have the occasion to wear this print. Here it's still winter


 Thanks Butterly, yes I know we are twins your modeling pic was the reason I got the dress. I wasn't sure about it until I saw it on you.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> ladies how do you decide if you want a print in a dress or a blouse? do any of you have the same print in both a dress and a top?


 I just got the hoof print dress thanks to Duke and prior to that I bought the cardigan in the same print. That is the only one that I can think of at the moment but it is possible that I am forgetting something .


----------



## BougieBoo

megt10 said:


> Ladies here is my New Julian Desert Orchid Large Green. It is the first time I am wearing it. Today is 80 degrees and the weather is putting me in a spring mood.



This looks so nice on you! I said to myself, gosh I always want Meg's dresses! There's a Milly you modeled that I'm currently watching!!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## BougieBoo

Dukeprincess said:


> *Enigma:* We are twins on the blouse!  I have it and love it!
> 
> Wearing the Nove in Hourglass White Print



This dress looks so good on you! The pictures online clearly don't do it any justice!!


----------



## megt10

BougieBoo said:


> This looks so nice on you! I said to myself, gosh I always want Meg's dresses! There's a Milly you modeled that I'm currently watching!!  Thanks for posting!


 Aw, thanks BougieBoo! I know the Milly dress you are talking about and I like that one so much. I got mine on ebay too. It is a comfy dress that is actually pretty heavy and warm which is why it took me so long to wear it.


----------



## julziebags

Love dvf dresses . They are so flattering. Bought a red two town reara dress and I got so many compliments when I wore it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *meg and bougie!* I really love this dress!


----------



## megt10

Ladies here is the Nazli in Pomme Sky Pink. It is a tad short but not too bad and tonight I am wearing it with tights and it looks good that way as well.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Nazli in Pomme Sky Pink. It is a tad short but not too bad and tonight I am wearing it with tights and it looks good that way as well.



Look at those sleeves - too cute! (I die over the shoes!!)


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Nazli in Pomme Sky Pink. It is a tad short but not too bad and tonight I am wearing it with tights and it looks good that way as well.



I know I already commented on the CL forum but this is a fabulous outfit!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Nazli in Pomme Sky Pink. It is a tad short but not too bad and tonight I am wearing it with tights and it looks good that way as well.



Go ahead with your hot self!


----------



## Dukeprincess

So I just discovered I received a coupon code from DVF that I never noticed before or used.  

Expires January 31, but it is for $50 off any $250 purchase on DVF.com (not one time use)

*DVFNEWYEAR*


----------



## LABAG

Saw a Black Florina blouse on Saks.com-has the gold accents on shoulders and down the front- several sizes- Fabulous @118.99!!!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Look at those sleeves - too cute! (I die over the shoes!!)


 


sammix3 said:


> I know I already commented on the CL forum but this is a fabulous outfit!!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> Go ahead with your hot self!


 Thanks so much ladies. I really recommend this dress. It is super comfy and for the ladies who are shorter it would probably be the perfect length. Greentea, the sleeves were what really made me want the dress that are so pretty and the print is really nice as well.


----------



## cheburashka

Here are some modeling pics - wearing my polo check today for the physical assesment exam today and we started goofing around in the middle of exam:


----------



## megt10

cheburashka said:


> Here are some modeling pics - wearing my polo check today for the physical assesment exam today and we started goofing around in the middle of exam:


 Gorgeous! I haven't worn mine yet this makes me want to wear it today. It is so flattering on you. You look great!


----------



## Butterfly_77

meg, your rocking that dress. It's such a lovely combination and those sleeves (and the shoes...OMG)! well done 



megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Nazli in Pomme Sky Pink. It is a tad short but not too bad and tonight I am wearing it with tights and it looks good that way as well.


----------



## Butterfly_77

congrats - you're looking very good in this dress. Perfect in every way. Makes me want to wear mine very soon again too (my nails are painted in red at the moment and this somehow clashes *lol*)



cheburashka said:


> Here are some modeling pics - wearing my polo check today for the physical assesment exam today and we started goofing around in the middle of exam:


----------



## Butterfly_77

Ladies, your opinion, please 

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...s?ID=588016&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, your opinion, please
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...s?ID=588016&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


 I love this!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> meg, your rocking that dress. It's such a lovely combination and those sleeves (and the shoes...OMG)! well done


 Thanks Butterfly, the dress couldn't be any more comfortable and I love the colors and pattern.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, meg! I love it too. It's monochrome - I love colors but sometimes I crave for something black & white with red shoes & red nails *lol*

I'm a bit disappointed by the current selection on DVF.com. I see nice prints that I want (as this one or the flower print sammi posted a couple of days back) but none of the prints is available on DVF.com. As this is the source most convenient for me (being in Europe), I will have to patiently wait...  :shame:



megt10 said:


> I love this!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> thanks, meg! I love it too. It's monochrome - I love colors but sometimes I crave for something black & white with red shoes & red nails *lol*
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed by the current selection on DVF.com. I see nice prints that I want (as this one or the flower print sammi posted a couple of days back) but none of the prints is available on DVF.com. As this is the source most convenient for me (being in Europe), I will have to patiently wait... :shame:


 There are several things I love on DVF.com but most of them are going to be just too short on me. I don't mind somewhat short during the winter when I can pair a dress with tights but that really isn't an option during the summer. Too bad too! I wish DVF would bring the length down just a couple of inches.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Ladies here is my New Julian Desert Orchid Large Green. It is the first time I am wearing it. Today is 80 degrees and the weather is putting me in a spring mood.



this is such a cheery print!



Enigma78 said:


> You make me so jealous - you always look fab in your dvf dresses.
> 
> I have these two coming my way soon. Am waiting to see if the others on the site would be reduced further



great buys! can't wait to see them when they arrive!



Dukeprincess said:


> *Enigma:* We are twins on the blouse!  I have it and love it!
> 
> Wearing the Nove in Hourglass White Print



 supa cool. 



AEGIS said:


> are these skulls?loooove
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Boucle-Pink..._WC_Dresses&hash=item519d122bbc#ht_3020wt_983



i don't think they're skulls, but meant to look like boucle material. pretty colours!



megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Nazli in Pomme Sky Pink. It is a tad short but not too bad and tonight I am wearing it with tights and it looks good that way as well.





cheburashka said:


> Here are some modeling pics - wearing my polo check today for the physical assesment exam today and we started goofing around in the middle of exam:



look at you! rocking the eugenies too. pretty, as always meg!


----------



## phiphi

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, your opinion, please
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...s?ID=588016&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results



that's a STUNNING print. 2 thumbs way up!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> this is such a cheery print!
> 
> 
> 
> great buys! can't wait to see them when they arrive!
> 
> 
> 
> supa cool.
> 
> 
> 
> i don't think they're skulls, but meant to look like boucle material. pretty colours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at you! rocking the eugenies too. pretty, as always meg!


 Thanks so much Phiphi. I really like the Eugenies. They are super comfortable and so pretty.


----------



## Greentea

Anyone have a Ruri dress? 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...-Print-Silk-Dress-Contemporary/prod140270044/

As I'm not a billion feet tall like the model, this might hit a respectable length on me!! Not 100% sold on the print, although I'm becoming a little obsessed with it, if that makes any sense!? This looks so easy to wear though.


----------



## Greentea

I'm having second thoughts about this dress:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...46A9A3-1E21-E111-8116-001517B1882A&origin=pla

I love the print but maybe it's the navy/mint that's tripping me up. As I'm a SAHM, I'd only wear it when going out or maybe to a wedding. This seems very "daytime" to me. Should I exchange it for the black wrap with the white birdy print? Or another black-based print that I could wear black tights and something like Isabel Marant black booties with? 

Or keep and wear with nude pumps and my long cream/sable/tan faux fur vest? Again - special occasion only.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Anyone have a Ruri dress?
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...-Print-Silk-Dress-Contemporary/prod140270044/
> 
> As I'm not a billion feet tall like the model, this might hit a respectable length on me!! Not 100% sold on the print, although I'm becoming a little obsessed with it, if that makes any sense!? This looks so easy to wear though.


 I saw this on sale recently. You should check around. I can't remember where I saw it but it looks cute. I read the reviews though and they weren't all that great said the print was kinda weird if I remember correctly.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> I'm having second thoughts about this dress:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...46A9A3-1E21-E111-8116-001517B1882A&origin=pla
> 
> I love the print but maybe it's the navy/mint that's tripping me up. As I'm a SAHM, I'd only wear it when going out or maybe to a wedding. This seems very "daytime" to me. Should I exchange it for the black wrap with the white birdy print? Or another black-based print that I could wear black tights and something like Isabel Marant black booties with?
> 
> Or keep and wear with nude pumps and my long cream/sable/tan faux fur vest? Again - special occasion only.


 I would keep it. It looked awesome on you and I really don't see this as that much of a special occassion to me. You could wear it at any time dressed up or down.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I would keep it. It looked awesome on you and I really don't see this as that much of a special occassion to me. You could wear it at any time dressed up or down.



You're right! I need some color in my closet!


----------



## LABAG

all the Florina blouses gone @Saks-it was so beautiful


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> You're right! I need some color in my closet!


 Yes, color is a good thing . I know you have a ton of black already. I am glad you are going to keep it, it looks fantastic on you.


----------



## AEGIS

i posted this in the CL subforum bc i was trying to decide which boots to keep and since Duke says i never actually show pics of my clothing on...i thought i'd prove her wrong 

idk the name of this print. i got it off ebay last month...or maybe earlier this much...idk i've been shopping quite a bit


----------



## Greentea

AEGIS said:


> i posted this in the CL subforum bc i was trying to decide which boots to keep and since Duke says i never actually show pics of my clothing on...i thought i'd prove her wrong
> 
> idk the name of this print. i got it off ebay last month...or maybe earlier this much...idk i've been shopping quite a bit



Oh, that's pretty - just like a watercolor painting!


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> i posted this in the CL subforum bc i was trying to decide which boots to keep and since Duke says i never actually show pics of my clothing on...i thought i'd prove her wrong
> 
> idk the name of this print. i got it off ebay last month...or maybe earlier this much...idk i've been shopping quite a bit



O-M-G   An outfit picture ON YOU!


----------



## cheburashka

Thank you for the compliments, ladies, you are too kind. 

I feel like I need an education lesson from DVF professors, some of you really have Ph.D in "DVF" . 

I love love love all the pink pieces on matches fashion, overall I noticed that specific site has a pretty unique selection of pieces, for example blaire blouse in pink is just TDF ! but what's going on with the prices ? How come they are SO much higher than the DVF website even herself ? like the blouse is 330 on the matches site and 275 on the DVF site and DVF doesn't have that specific pink color. 

I have a 50$ coupon I got with my last purchase I want to use, but not sure what to do since DVF doesn't have that color ?

Here's the blouse:


----------



## dbeth

cheburashka said:


> Here are some modeling pics - wearing my polo check today for the physical assesment exam today and we started goofing around in the middle of exam:



Hahaha-- this is so cute!! I am an RN, so this is right up my alley!! 
Love that print, you look fab!! 




Dukeprincess said:


> *Enigma:* We are twins on the blouse!  I have it and love it!
> 
> Wearing the Nove in Hourglass White Print



Lovely Duke!! Love B&W-- one of my fav combos. 



Dukeprincess said:


> O-M-G   An outfit picture ON YOU!







cheburashka said:


> Thank you for the compliments, ladies, you are too kind.
> 
> I feel like I need an education lesson from DVF professors, some of you really have Ph.D in "DVF" .
> 
> I love love love all the pink pieces on matches fashion, overall I noticed that specific site has a pretty unique selection of pieces, for example blaire blouse in pink is just TDF ! but what's going on with the prices ? How come they are SO much higher than the DVF website even herself ? like the blouse is 330 on the matches site and 275 on the DVF site and DVF doesn't have that specific pink color.
> 
> I have a 50$ coupon I got with my last purchase I want to use, but not sure what to do since DVF doesn't have that color ?
> 
> Here's the blouse:



I really love this color pink. Vibrant & it screams Spring/summer!!



megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Nazli in Pomme Sky Pink. It is a tad short but not too bad and tonight I am wearing it with tights and it looks good that way as well.



Still drooling over those perfect pair of CL Meg.


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> *Enigma:* We are twins on the blouse!  I have it and love it!
> 
> Wearing the Nove in Hourglass White Print





Dukeprincess said:


> Nah, just kind of looks like it in the print.  Wow, haven't seen a Lippe in a minute.





megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Nazli in Pomme Sky Pink. It is a tad short but not too bad and tonight I am wearing it with tights and it looks good that way as well.




purple/plum is a really great color on you! you should wear it more. you look amazing!


----------



## AEGIS

cheburashka said:


> Here are some modeling pics - wearing my polo check today for the physical assesment exam today and we started goofing around in the middle of exam:




it looks great on you!


----------



## AEGIS

im not supposed to be shopping so someone else get this. size 12/ $93!

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...989873&Quantity=1&seqNo=1&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG


----------



## dbeth

Does anyone know how the Ingrid or Florane dress runs??


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> i posted this in the CL subforum bc i was trying to decide which boots to keep and since Duke says i never actually show pics of my clothing on...i thought i'd prove her wrong
> 
> idk the name of this print. i got it off ebay last month...or maybe earlier this much...idk i've been shopping quite a bit


 Wow, love it Aegis you look beautiful in that dress. I love the boots too!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Hahaha-- this is so cute!! I am an RN, so this is right up my alley!!
> Love that print, you look fab!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Duke!! Love B&W-- one of my fav combos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love this color pink. Vibrant & it screams Spring/summer!!
> 
> 
> 
> Still drooling over those perfect pair of CL Meg.


 Thanks Beth! I really like those shoes. I haven't worn them much but will be wearing them a bit more soon.


AEGIS said:


> purple/plum is a really great color on you! you should wear it more. you look amazing!


 Aw thanks so much Aegis. I will be wearing more of these colors this spring since there is such a large selection at the moment. I am loving the pinks that have been coming out lately. I just got a pair of *hot-pink patent-leather* 'Yolanda' pumps from NAP. I haven't worn them yet they arrived Friday night. They will need to be broken in too since I didn't size up and they are a little tight.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, phiphi. It's going on my list 



phiphi said:


> that's a STUNNING print. 2 thumbs way up!


----------



## Butterfly_77

I'd keep it! I love the fresh combination of navy and mint! You'll get great wear out of it in spring/summer with nude heels! 



Greentea said:


> I'm having second thoughts about this dress:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...46A9A3-1E21-E111-8116-001517B1882A&origin=pla
> 
> I love the print but maybe it's the navy/mint that's tripping me up. As I'm a SAHM, I'd only wear it when going out or maybe to a wedding. This seems very "daytime" to me. Should I exchange it for the black wrap with the white birdy print? Or another black-based print that I could wear black tights and something like Isabel Marant black booties with?
> 
> Or keep and wear with nude pumps and my long cream/sable/tan faux fur vest? Again - special occasion only.


----------



## Butterfly_77

wow, it's so nice to see pics from your outfits! This is a very nice print you got off ebay. I've no idea about the name but I'd bought this one too if it came my way - very fresh & spring-y 



AEGIS said:


> i posted this in the CL subforum bc i was trying to decide which boots to keep and since Duke says i never actually show pics of my clothing on...i thought i'd prove her wrong
> 
> idk the name of this print. i got it off ebay last month...or maybe earlier this much...idk i've been shopping quite a bit


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> thanks, phiphi. It's going on my list


 Mine too I think


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> Thank you for the compliments, ladies, you are too kind.
> 
> I feel like I need an education lesson from DVF professors, some of you really have Ph.D in "DVF" .
> 
> I love love love all the pink pieces on matches fashion, overall I noticed that specific site has a pretty unique selection of pieces, for example blaire blouse in pink is just TDF ! but what's going on with the prices ? How come they are SO much higher than the DVF website even herself ? like the blouse is 330 on the matches site and 275 on the DVF site and DVF doesn't have that specific pink color.
> 
> I have a 50$ coupon I got with my last purchase I want to use, but not sure what to do since DVF doesn't have that color ?
> 
> Here's the blouse:



Call a DVF boutique, I think you can use the coupon in store as well. They'll probably have the top in pink and you just gotta pay shipping


----------



## Butterfly_77

great minds think alike 


...not that I need another wrap dress *lol*




megt10 said:


> Mine too I think


----------



## Butterfly_77

hi hun 

how's life?

Any new additions recently?

QUOTE=sammix3;20897452]Call a DVF boutique, I think you can use the coupon in store as well. They'll probably have the top in pink and you just gotta pay shipping [/QUOTE]


----------



## cantbelieve

Hi DVF tpfers! 

I spotted this bag from a magazine few months back and was wondering whether any of you know what this style is called?? 

TIA..!


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> Does anyone know how the Ingrid or Florane dress runs??



Small.  The sleeves are really tight.


----------



## cheburashka

sammix3 said:


> Call a DVF boutique, I think you can use the coupon in store as well. They'll probably have the top in pink and you just gotta pay shipping



Thanks sammi, do you know how come dvf online store has different selection that other stores like niemans, matches ? And is there a reason why matches is soooooo expensive ?


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> Thanks sammi, do you know how come dvf online store has different selection that other stores like niemans, matches ? And is there a reason why matches is soooooo expensive ?



No idea, but I know that my Whitney blouse was on DVF.com but not in pink, and they had it at their boutique.

I think that the department stores buys different thing, so that's why there is a different selection.  This goes the same for everything, not just DVF.

I believe Matches is from Europe?  Maybe there are custom fees or something, but I've never ordered from them since they're so pricey!


----------



## svenesaes

*cheburashka*, Matches is based in Great Britain so their prices for US designer clothing is more expensive than in the USA...plus there are import duties to certain countries as well (but these are separate from the listed prices). The nice thing is that for me in the US, their prices on European designer clothing is a relative bargain (even including shipping fees and import duties, they usually end up being cheaper than buying here)!


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> Small.  The sleeves are really tight.




Thanks Duke!!


----------



## kataa

Just got my DVF Clutch @ Holt Renfrew a few weeks ago and I LOVE IT! What do you guys think?






If any of you want to check out my tumblr its: www.mcqueeny.tumblr.com


----------



## kataa

Oh and here is another picture 






The nail polish is Peridot from Chanel if any of you were wondering


----------



## mazzapan

Can anyone tell me if this frock runs TTS please?
http://www.shopbop.com/alba-two-dre...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=13987


----------



## megt10

mazzapan said:


> Can anyone tell me if this frock runs TTS please?
> http://www.shopbop.com/alba-two-dre...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=13987


 I think it does. I don't have this one but I have tried it on and it fit in my normal sheath DVF size which is a size down from my wrap dresses.


----------



## Greentea

kataa said:


> Just got my DVF Clutch @ Holt Renfrew a few weeks ago and I LOVE IT! What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If any of you want to check out my tumblr its: www.mcqueeny.tumblr.com



I want one, too! Love it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

kataa said:


> Oh and here is another picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nail polish is Peridot from Chanel if any of you were wondering



Oh that is gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Headed to work in the Lunelle, Baby Bis pants and CL Framboise Declics (excuse my messy bedroom)


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Lunelle, Baby Bis pants and CL Framboise Declics (excuse my messy bedroom)


 Wow Duke, love it! I am so into pink right now and the shoes are perfect with your blouse.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Wow Duke, love it! I am so into pink right now and the shoes are perfect with your blouse.



Thank you *meg!*   I actually own the Laura in this same print.  I am kind of obsessed.


----------



## Butterfly_77

love it!

can I move into your closet, hun? 



Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Lunelle, Baby Bis pants and CL Framboise Declics (excuse my messy bedroom)


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you *meg!*   I actually own the Laura in this same print.  I am kind of obsessed.



Grrrrrrrrrr....missed the Laura! You look fab!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> love it!
> 
> can I move into your closet, hun?



Only if I can live in yours? 



Greentea said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr....missed the Laura! You look fab!



Thank you!  I know, I hate when you don't get a dress you love and then cannot find it after.  I feel the same way about the Golda in Houndstooth!


----------



## mazzapan

megt10 said:


> I think it does. I don't have this one but I have tried it on and it fit in my normal sheath DVF size which is a size down from my wrap dresses.



Ok thanks. So if I wear size 6 US, then I should go for size 6? Wish I could try it on first.


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Lunelle, Baby Bis pants and CL Framboise Declics (excuse my messy bedroom)





im loving dvf blouses...u look great!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Lunelle, Baby Bis pants and CL Framboise Declics (excuse my messy bedroom)



I wish I jumped on the DVF bandwagon when this came out! 

You look fab as always


----------



## cheburashka

sammix3 said:


> I wish I jumped on the DVF bandwagon when this came out!
> 
> You look fab as always



Sammi seems like lots of neon pink things in a new collection, are you happy ?


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> im loving dvf blouses...u look great!





sammix3 said:


> I wish I jumped on the DVF bandwagon when this came out!
> 
> You look fab as always



Thank you!


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> Sammi seems like lots of neon pink things in a new collection, are you happy ?



Yesssss ma'am!  But I don't think my wallet is


----------



## megt10

mazzapan said:


> Ok thanks. So if I wear size 6 US, then I should go for size 6? Wish I could try it on first.


 If you wear a size 6 then I would go for the 6. I wear a 2 in DVF sheath dresses and a 4 in her wraps and the 2 fit me.


----------



## amusedcleo

Hey ladies...as usual, you all look amazing!  

I just bought this New Jeanne wrap dress from NM (as it had been in my cart for at least a week) but I noticed a reduced price ($207) on it even though its not listed under the sale section.  Currently sizes 0,10,14 still available...the free shipping code makes it even better   Just wanted to pass the info along for those interested!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...60733cat7190734cat5890737&parentId=cat5890737


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Lunelle, Baby Bis pants and CL Framboise Declics (excuse my messy bedroom)



Love it duke--- your shoes match the blouse perfectly!! 





kataa said:


> Oh and here is another picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nail polish is Peridot from Chanel if any of you were wondering



Gorgeous--- I saw a different print clutch at NM a few weeks ago, almost bought it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you, *D!*

Anyone interested in taking a ride in the Rodeo?  LOL

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...3598?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2ebb1e30de


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you, *D!*
> 
> Anyone interested in taking a ride in the Rodeo?  LOL
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...3598?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2ebb1e30de



do you have this dress?  i kinda sort love this print. but i'm afraid it might be too bold


----------



## coolface

I'm eyeing this dress. Anyone has it? Is the print too big & busy for a small frame? TIA.
http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Dress...LOPOG&start=10&preselectsize=yes&cgid=printed


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> do you have this dress?  i kinda sort love this print. but i'm afraid it might be too bold



I don't because I can't wear the Newsy cut, I am too curvy for it.  Nonetheless, I have the heart trail print in the Genevieve (you can search through the thread to find pics) which I like.  But I am pretty bold and confident in the stuff that I wear, so muted and conservative isn't really my thing.   

I mean I wear orange skirts to my firm, so I am the wrong person to ask.


----------



## AEGIS

coolface said:


> I'm eyeing this dress. Anyone has it? Is the print too big & busy for a small frame? TIA.
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Dress...LOPOG&start=10&preselectsize=yes&cgid=printed




i love it!


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> I don't because I can't wear the Newsy cut, I am too curvy for it.  Nonetheless, I have the heart trail print in the Genevieve (you can search through the thread to find pics) which I like.  But I am pretty bold and confident in the stuff that I wear, so muted and conservative isn't really my thing.
> 
> I mean I wear orange skirts to my firm, so I am the wrong person to ask.




well if you can't wear it there is no hope for me ....maybe i will size up to accommodate my ASSets


----------



## Greentea

coolface said:


> I'm eyeing this dress. Anyone has it? Is the print too big & busy for a small frame? TIA.
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Dress...LOPOG&start=10&preselectsize=yes&cgid=printed



I've seen it and it's cute! I wouldn't worry about frame size - all about your personal style and what you're comfortable with!


----------



## svenesaes

Lots of new SS12 arrivals on DVF.com! I am liking many of the new prints...


----------



## sammix3

OMG.. so many new things I want from SS12!!!!


----------



## svenesaes

^^^^
ME TOO!! I am kind of overwhelmed by the choices actually! My favorite so far is the darker blue floral New Jeanne Two...


----------



## phiphi

svenesaes said:


> Lots of new SS12 arrivals on DVF.com! I am liking many of the new prints...





sammix3 said:


> OMG.. so many new things I want from SS12!!!!





svenesaes said:


> ^^^^
> ME TOO!! I am kind of overwhelmed by the choices actually! My favorite so far is the darker blue floral New Jeanne Too...



i'm too scared to click on the link..  LOL.


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> i'm too scared to click on the link..  LOL.



My bookmarks folder under "Sammi's Wants" just increased dramatically... LOL.  I'm hoping most of the styles don't fit me well so I can just give up now.


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> My bookmarks folder under "Sammi's Wants" just increased dramatically... LOL.  I'm hoping most of the styles don't fit me well so I can just give up now.



the motto with dvf: resistance is futile!!!


----------



## Greentea

http://www.dvf.com/must-haves/new-a...212&utm_content=&CID=EM_SpringLaunchUS_020212

I'm right with you guys! I felt that last spring was just not "me" in terms of color and print. I could wear most things this time - DANGER!!!!! I must have the Chioma dress and I want to try on that adorable denim wrap (I'm a big Current/Elliot fan and love the collar.)

I'm in TROUBLE!


----------



## phiphi

Greentea said:


> http://www.dvf.com/must-haves/new-a...212&utm_content=&CID=EM_SpringLaunchUS_020212
> 
> I'm right with you guys! I felt that last spring was just not "me" in terms of color and print. I could wear most things this time - DANGER!!!!! I must have the Chioma dress and I want to try on that adorable denim wrap (I'm a big Current/Elliot fan and love the collar.)
> 
> I'm in TROUBLE!



i clicked.. GAH. add me to the trouble list.


----------



## sammix3

To the ladies who have the JORI and DELLA:

How do they fit??  Need to know the sizing and hopefully I can get them when they go on sale!


----------



## sammix3

http://www.dvf.com/Sarita-Tulle-Lac...=CHCHA&start=9&preselectsize=yes&cgid=mh-lace

This dress is soooo pretty!!


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> To the ladies who have the JORI and DELLA:
> 
> How do they fit??  Need to know the sizing and hopefully I can get them when they go on sale!



i have the jori and della - i'm normally a 2 in the wraps, and got these in a 4 since they're more fitted.


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> i have the jori and della - i'm normally a 2 in the wraps, and got these in a 4 since they're more fitted.



Thanks Phi! Now let's hope they go on sale... in a 2


----------



## sammix3

http://www.dvf.com/Saffiano-Iphone-...t=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=travel-accessories

I need this iphone case!  I wish this print came in the Reina!  Or some kinda dress!


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> http://www.dvf.com/Sarita-Tulle-Lac...=CHCHA&start=9&preselectsize=yes&cgid=mh-lace
> 
> This dress is soooo pretty!!



It's divine! Wouldn't the cream one be perfect for a casual beach wedding, or a bridal shower?
I wish I had enough occasions to justify all of the dresses I want!


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> It's divine! Wouldn't the cream one be perfect for a casual beach wedding, or a bridal shower?
> I wish I had enough occasions to justify all of the dresses I want!



I agree! I wish I did too.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> http://www.dvf.com/must-haves/new-a...212&utm_content=&CID=EM_SpringLaunchUS_020212
> 
> I'm right with you guys! I felt that last spring was just not "me" in terms of color and print. I could wear most things this time - DANGER!!!!! I must have the Chioma dress and I want to try on that adorable denim wrap (I'm a big Current/Elliot fan and love the collar.)
> 
> I'm in TROUBLE!



  My wallet is weeping.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> My wallet is weeping.



Mine is currently in therapy.


----------



## LABAG

My Florina black blouse came in today-its so beautiful, with the beaded front and shoulders,can be dressed up and down.
I wanted the red , but got the black, would have been disappointed if I hadn't -so classic. Great with jeans , but I added to a black maxi Missoni for Target skirt and its perfect!


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> http://www.dvf.com/Saffiano-Iphone-...t=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=travel-accessories
> 
> I need this iphone case!  I wish this print came in the Reina!  Or some kinda dress!



that's so cute!!



Dukeprincess said:


> My wallet is weeping.





Greentea said:


> Mine is currently in therapy.



mine is in solitary confinement. 



LABAG said:


> My Florina black blouse came in today-its so beautiful, with the beaded front and shoulders,can be dressed up and down.I wanted the red , but got the black, would have been disappointed if I hadn't -so classic. Great with jeans , but I added to a black maxi Missoni for Target skirt and its perfect!



pics pics pics!


----------



## LABAG

PHIPHI-, I a dummy when it comes to showing pics, Im going to have to get my daughter to show me-step by step-.The ladies here take awesome pics, and look as awesome in their DVF , I have added several pieces recently , as a result- and love her tops!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> My wallet is weeping.





Greentea said:


> Mine is currently in therapy.



Mine is hiding from me...


----------



## Greentea

LABAG said:


> My Florina black blouse came in today-its so beautiful, with the beaded front and shoulders,can be dressed up and down.
> I wanted the red , but got the black, would have been disappointed if I hadn't -so classic. Great with jeans , but I added to a black maxi Missoni for Target skirt and its perfect!



Awesome! I have the blue dress - love it!


----------



## Butterfly_77

It's so pretty - but too short for me 

I totally can see you in this dress, though 



sammix3 said:


> http://www.dvf.com/Sarita-Tulle-Lac...=CHCHA&start=9&preselectsize=yes&cgid=mh-lace
> 
> This dress is soooo pretty!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

where's my Visa? I need you.....

I totally love the new dresses and plan to bulk order at least 4 wraps over the weekend.

off......to google for coupon codes :shame:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> where's my Visa? I need you.....
> 
> I totally love the new dresses and plan to bulk order at least 4 wraps over the weekend.
> 
> off......to google for coupon codes :shame:



FOUR?   Can't wait to see!

Keep trying DVFINSIDER it might work on an order over $250!


----------



## AEGIS

Butterfly_77 said:


> where's my Visa? I need you.....
> 
> I totally love the new dresses and plan to bulk order at least 4 wraps over the weekend.
> 
> off......to google for coupon codes :shame:





four?! can't wait for pics!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> where's my Visa? I need you.....
> 
> I totally love the new dresses and plan to bulk order at least 4 wraps over the weekend.
> 
> off......to google for coupon codes :shame:


 Can't wait to see!


----------



## megt10

I got from Rue La La last night the Gustava dress in Suits Cool. It was really cheap during their final sale and it is adorable and comfortable. I tried it on today and decided to wear it tonight to Shul. I will have to take a close up of the print and fabric for now here is the dress. I paired it with the CDC belt that I got from Lady Authentic on ebay. It arrived today.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> I got from Rue La La last night the Gustava dress in Suits Cool. It was really cheap during their final sale and it is adorable and comfortable. I tried it on today and decided to wear it tonight to Shul. I will have to take a close up of the print and fabric for now here is the dress. I paired it with the CDC belt that I got from Lady Authentic on ebay. It arrived today.




Looking good meg--- my eyes keep going to your belt. It's gorgeous!!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Looking good meg--- my eyes keep going to your belt. It's gorgeous!!


 Thanks Beth, I love the belt. It fits perfectly and looks brand new.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I got from Rue La La last night the Gustava dress in Suits Cool. It was really cheap during their final sale and it is adorable and comfortable. I tried it on today and decided to wear it tonight to Shul. I will have to take a close up of the print and fabric for now here is the dress. I paired it with the CDC belt that I got from Lady Authentic on ebay. It arrived today.



I love it! The belt is perfect with it (and so many other looks!!)


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> I love it! The belt is perfect with it (and so many other looks!!)


 Thanks Greetea. I love it too. So glad I pulled the trigger on the belt and the dress. It got cold last night and I ended up wearing it with tights and boots and it looked cute that way as well.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Thanks Greetea. I love it too. So glad I pulled the trigger on the belt and the dress. It got cold last night and I ended up wearing it with tights and boots and it looked cute that way as well.



Totally - with one of your drool-worthy leather jackets...


----------



## Butterfly_77

love it, meg!

I want the dress & belt and your legs, please 



megt10 said:


> I got from Rue La La last night the Gustava dress in Suits Cool. It was really cheap during their final sale and it is adorable and comfortable. I tried it on today and decided to wear it tonight to Shul. I will have to take a close up of the print and fabric for now here is the dress. I paired it with the CDC belt that I got from Lady Authentic on ebay. It arrived today.


----------



## Butterfly_77

I know, I know....I'm bad!

BUT: being overseas, I need to bulk buy, otherwise with delivery & taxes & the fee the tax people get for declaring it's so expensive to just buy one or two dresses *lol*




Dukeprincess said:


> FOUR?   Can't wait to see!
> 
> Keep trying DVFINSIDER it might work on an order over $250!





AEGIS said:


> four?! can't wait for pics!





megt10 said:


> Can't wait to see!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Those are on my list right now:

http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...rt=3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion --> Tiny Marks Black  

http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...rt=3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion --> Paper Forest Green     I love it somehow; hubby-to-be is not a fan 

http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-TwoDr...rt=6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion  --> Chain Link Small
....one of my favorite prints ever...but I already have this one in the New Jeanne version.....

http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-D...rt=6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion --> Leaf Meadow Small White   
very french; very St. Tropez & Côte d'Azur 

http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...rt=7&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion --> Burma Rose Small Blue
loved it when I saw it the first time; so nice for summer 

please help my decide


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> Those are on my list right now:
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...rt=3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion --> Tiny Marks Black
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...rt=3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion --> Paper Forest Green     I love it somehow; hubby-to-be is not a fan
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-TwoDr...rt=6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion  --> Chain Link Small
> ....one of my favorite prints ever...but I already have this one in the New Jeanne version.....
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-D...rt=6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion --> Leaf Meadow Small White
> very french; very St. Tropez & Côte d'Azur
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...rt=7&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion --> Burma Rose Small Blue
> loved it when I saw it the first time; so nice for summer
> 
> please help my decide



I'd skip the chain print if you already own it and get, maybe a shift dress or another style instead? I LOVE your list, though! Aren't the prints divine this season?!!


----------



## Greentea

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod144640029&ecid=NMALRJ84DHJLQkR4&CS_003=5630585

Sooo, is this only going to look good on the 5'8" plus model type figures?  (I'm 5'3" with a slightly curvy non-model type figure but I do wear a DVF size 4 or 6.) I'm dying over this adorable dress! It's so unique and so darn cute.
I need to find it in person and try it on.

And....all these gorgeous wraps are making me want to take a break from my blazers, gray, stripes and skinny jeans and dress like a girl!! lol!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, hun.

I'd love to buy a shift dress - the problem is that I'm not able to try before buy (there are no DVF boutiques in my country) and the fact that I'm curvy doesn't help. However, I'll be in London the first weekend in March and hopefully able to visit the DVF boutique. I'd happily pay the higher prices they're asking for DVF in Europe if I find THE dress 

with the wraps, I'm pretty sure that everything fits (with the surprise of the length and tightness of the arms from season to season..)

and, YES, the prints for spring/summer are divine and I love most of them 



Greentea said:


> I'd skip the chain print if you already own it and get, maybe a shift dress or another style instead? I LOVE your list, though! Aren't the prints divine this season?!!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> Those are on my list right now:
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...rt=3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion --> Tiny Marks Black
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...rt=3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion --> Paper Forest Green     I love it somehow; hubby-to-be is not a fan
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-TwoDr...rt=6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion  --> Chain Link Small
> ....one of my favorite prints ever...but I already have this one in the New Jeanne version.....
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-D...rt=6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion --> Leaf Meadow Small White
> very french; very St. Tropez & Côte d'Azur
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...rt=7&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion --> Burma Rose Small Blue
> loved it when I saw it the first time; so nice for summer
> 
> please help my decide



I say pass on the chain links.  I'm so glad the Burma Rose is available on DVF so you don't have to pay the ridiculous price on matches.com!  I can't wait to get mine in Reina


----------



## Butterfly_77

hun, yesssss.....I'm so happy that all the prints I've seen on the viaroma website are now available to order on DVF.com. the only one that I don't see is this herringbone print (I'll have a look for this one on London in March). 

you're getting it in the Reina? Perfect - this will look lovely on your figure and will have the right (=decent) length on you! looking forward to see pics 


you're loving this forest green print? I'm still a bit biased but somehow I'm quite fond of the print and I'm sure hubby will be to, once he sees me in it *lol*



sammix3 said:


> I say pass on the chain links.  I'm so glad the Burma Rose is available on DVF so you don't have to pay the ridiculous price on matches.com!  I can't wait to get mine in Reina


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> thanks, hun.
> 
> I'd love to buy a shift dress - the problem is that I'm not able to try before buy (there are no DVF boutiques in my country) and the fact that I'm curvy doesn't help. However, I'll be in London the first weekend in March and hopefully able to visit the DVF boutique. I'd happily pay the higher prices they're asking for DVF in Europe if I find THE dress
> 
> with the wraps, I'm pretty sure that everything fits (with the surprise of the length and tightness of the arms from season to season..)
> 
> and, YES, the prints for spring/summer are divine and I love most of them



Fun to get to do a try-on! I'd try a bunch of different styles (that she repeats - Karin, Reina, Rori...) then you can always be sured that you'd get the right size when you order later from home.


----------



## Greentea

I think my list for spring is:

Chioma
Reina in the blue flower or maybe black chain link print
Maybe Denim wrap dress if it works


----------



## sammix3

When is everyone doing F&F? I remember Saks was like mid-end of April. Can anyone comment on Bloomies? How about DVF.com? 

And NM.com needs to have a gift card event soon, a good one!

I need to compile a must have list(hopefully get F&F or some kinda promotion on it) and a can wait for sale and if I don't get it its fine list. Lol.

I swear DVF and CLs are my weakness...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wasn't someone looking for this Jeanne?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...4267?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item5ae4e81f5b


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Totally - with one of your drool-worthy leather jackets...


 I did wear it with my black w/ black zip Balenciaga and it was so cute there was a little boy sitting in the pew behind me and he tapped me on the shoulder and told me he liked my dress. He went on to say he liked anything with cards on it and thought this was the coolest dress ever. He was about 8.


Butterfly_77 said:


> love it, meg!
> 
> I want the dress & belt and your legs, please


 Aw, thanks Butterfly. Keep an eye out on Rue they tend to repeat the same things over and over. I got the dress for like 99.00. The belt can be found on ebay from time to time. I got mine from Lady Authentic.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> Those are on my list right now:
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...rt=3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion --> Tiny Marks Black
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...rt=3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion --> Paper Forest Green  I love it somehow; hubby-to-be is not a fan
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-TwoDr...rt=6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion --> Chain Link Small
> ....one of my favorite prints ever...but I already have this one in the New Jeanne version.....
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-D...rt=6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion --> Leaf Meadow Small White
> very french; very St. Tropez & Côte d'Azur
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...rt=7&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion --> Burma Rose Small Blue
> loved it when I saw it the first time; so nice for summer
> 
> please help my decide


 Love them all except the Paper Forest Green. I will probably change my mind on that one when I see it on a real person. My favorite is the Leaf Meadow Small White. That will probably my next purchase. Just love it. After that the Tiny Marks Black. Oh, I can't wait for you to get them and enable me .


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Wasn't someone looking for this Jeanne?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...4267?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item5ae4e81f5b


 I love this. I want one in a size 4 please .


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> I love this. I want one in a size 4 please .


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


>


 If anyone can find it you can .


----------



## Butterfly_77

yes, Greentea, I'll do that when I'm in London! Looking forward to try new styles on!



Greentea said:


> Fun to get to do a try-on! I'd try a bunch of different styles (that she repeats - Karin, Reina, Rori...) then you can always be sured that you'd get the right size when you order later from home.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke, thank you for remembering! I was looking for this print but with all the new prints for Spring/summer, I think I'll pass on this print......sometimes my rational self kicks in 




Dukeprincess said:


> Wasn't someone looking for this Jeanne?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...4267?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item5ae4e81f5b


----------



## Butterfly_77

yes, meg, this forest green print...maybe it will look great and maybe not so great.....but overall, I'm quite tempted. I'll post pics if and when everything arrives 



megt10 said:


> Love them all except the Paper Forest Green. I will probably change my mind on that one when I see it on a real person. My favorite is the Leaf Meadow Small White. That will probably my next purchase. Just love it. After that the Tiny Marks Black. Oh, I can't wait for you to get them and enable me .


----------



## Butterfly_77

I love the first and the second one. I think, the Reina looks so cute in the blue flower print! So great for you that you can wear this two styles - for me the would be way too short. I always loved the style of the Reina dress - looks so effortlessly put together and can be dresses up or down!

great choice! Looking forward to see pics 



Greentea said:


> I think my list for spring is:
> 
> Chioma
> Reina in the blue flower or maybe black chain link print
> Maybe Denim wrap dress if it works


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> I love the first and the second one. I think, the Reina looks so cute in the blue flower print! So great for you that you can wear this two styles - for me the would be way too short. I always loved the style of the Reina dress - looks so effortlessly put together and can be dresses up or down!
> 
> great choice! Looking forward to see pics


 I have one Reina dress and I wear it like a tunic with leggings and boots or booties. It is way to short for me to wear as a dress.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, meg, this could be an option for me. 



megt10 said:


> I have one Reina dress and I wear it like a tunic with leggings and boots or booties. It is way to short for me to wear as a dress.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I have one Reina dress and I wear it like a tunic with leggings and boots or booties. It is way to short for me to wear as a dress.



How tall are you? I'm 5'3"

I'll pass if it's just a tunic on me. I need a dress option w/o leggings.


----------



## megt10

Almost 5'7" my inseam is 34.


----------



## Butterfly_77

I'm the same heigh as you - but my upper part of the body seems to be way too long as I only have a 32 inseam 



megt10 said:


> Almost 5'7" my inseam is 34.


----------



## Greentea

Okay, there's a chance the Reina would still be okay as a dress for me - have to do a try-on!
If not, I'll pick another shift style. I'm loving the easy "throw-on" dresses for travel that can work with sandals as well as tights and boots. How great to wear the same dress for my upcoming trips to both Hawaii AND London!


----------



## Tamarind

duplicate post


----------



## Tamarind

GT I tried the Reina dress last month.  I am 5 - 2 1/2 and it's definitely a dress on me.  
I am short-waisted.  I didn't get it because the upper arms felt snug.  This is probably my own weird fit, because I am very narrow on top but have muscles on the upper arms.  When I tried the next size up to fit the arms, everything else was too loose and the neck came down too low.  
Definitely worth a try-on.  It's a very nicely cut dress and easy to wear.  I wish it had fit me right.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> I'm the same heigh as you - but my upper part of the body seems to be way too long as I only have a 32 inseam


 Yeah, I am really short waisted without much definition at the waist. That is why I always like to wear a belt. When I sit down I look like I am 5 feet tall.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> If anyone can find it you can .


----------



## dbeth

Butterfly_77 said:


> Those are on my list right now:
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...rt=3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion --> Tiny Marks Black
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...rt=3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion --> Paper Forest Green     I love it somehow; hubby-to-be is not a fan
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-TwoDr...rt=6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion  --> Chain Link Small
> ....one of my favorite prints ever...but I already have this one in the New Jeanne version.....
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-D...rt=6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion --> Leaf Meadow Small White
> very french; very St. Tropez & Côte d'Azur
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...rt=7&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion --> Burma Rose Small Blue
> loved it when I saw it the first time; so nice for summer
> 
> please help my decide



LOVE  The leaf meadow small white!! My 2nd choice is the paper forest green.


----------



## roberta87

I only have 3 DVF dresses - the most recent one I bought was the Genevieve. Its so pretty. But I'm probably more a fan of the print dresses. Ive got my eye on this one for spring: http://uk.dvf.com/Tomori-Dress/D486...=LANRD&start=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=printed.

xx


----------



## megt10

roberta87 said:


> I only have 3 DVF dresses - the most recent one I bought was the Genevieve. Its so pretty. But I'm probably more a fan of the print dresses. Ive got my eye on this one for spring: http://uk.dvf.com/Tomori-Dress/D486...=LANRD&start=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=printed.
> 
> xx


 That is a totally cool print. I love it.


----------



## Princess Pink

The patterns of the new wrap dresses are gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous for spring 

I just wish there were wrap tops in the same fabrics, there doesn't seem to be any on the site?


----------



## megt10

Well after looking at the dresses again I decided to go ahead and order the New Julian Two Dress in LEAF MEADOW SMALL WHITE and also Leron Dress in MIXED BERRY which is on sale for 130.00. Oh boy so need to step away from the computer. Oh and I have been into scarves this past year and recently bought VALENCIA SCARF NABLELOVE. I fell in love with the design and it is so pretty.


----------



## Greentea

Tamarind said:


> GT I tried the Reina dress last month.  I am 5 - 2 1/2 and it's definitely a dress on me.
> I am short-waisted.  I didn't get it because the upper arms felt snug.  This is probably my own weird fit, because I am very narrow on top but have muscles on the upper arms.  When I tried the next size up to fit the arms, everything else was too loose and the neck came down too low.
> Definitely worth a try-on.  It's a very nicely cut dress and easy to wear.  I wish it had fit me right.



OOh, thanks! It might work, then.


----------



## Greentea

roberta87 said:


> I only have 3 DVF dresses - the most recent one I bought was the Genevieve. Its so pretty. But I'm probably more a fan of the print dresses. Ive got my eye on this one for spring: http://uk.dvf.com/Tomori-Dress/D486...=LANRD&start=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=printed.
> 
> xx



Love this one  - so different from any DVF dress I've seen lately. Hope it works for you!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Well after looking at the dresses again I decided to go ahead and order the New Julian Two Dress in LEAF MEADOW SMALL WHITE and also Leron Dress in MIXED BERRY which is on sale for 130.00. Oh boy so need to step away from the computer. Oh and I have been into scarves this past year and recently bought VALENCIA SCARF NABLELOVE. I fell in love with the design and it is so pretty.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Headed to work in the Gizela.  (I ended up giving away my Tunisia in this same print to a shorter friend, because it was just too short on me to get away with at work)

(Sorry for the blurry pic, I was rushing)


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Gizela.  (I ended up giving away my Tunisia in this same print to a shorter friend, because it was just too short on me to get away with at work)
> 
> (Sorry for the blurry pic, I was rushing)



perf with your coloring!


----------



## AEGIS

DVF is going to be teaming up with Current Elliott for a collection of denim

http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/...von-furstenberg-currentelliot/?ref=t-magazine


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> DVF is going to be teaming up with Current Elliott for a collection of denim
> 
> http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/...von-furstenberg-currentelliot/?ref=t-magazine



Not really a fan..


----------



## IknowHinna

beaituiful


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> OOh, thanks! It might work, then.



Hope it works for you cuz I love the Reina!



Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Gizela.  (I ended up giving away my Tunisia in this same print to a shorter friend, because it was just too short on me to get away with at work)
> 
> (Sorry for the blurry pic, I was rushing)



Looks great!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> perf with your coloring!



Aww, thank you! 



AEGIS said:


> DVF is going to be teaming up with Current Elliott for a collection of denim
> 
> http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/...von-furstenberg-currentelliot/?ref=t-magazine



Yikes, a bit too busy for me.  I love the colored denim trend, but that's too much.




IknowHinna said:


> beaituiful





sammix3 said:


> Looks great!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke, you're looking gorgeous! I love this dress on you (didn't love it on my, though - maybe I'm too pale..). 

anything from spring/summer that you're gonna buy?



Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Gizela.  (I ended up giving away my Tunisia in this same print to a shorter friend, because it was just too short on me to get away with at work)
> 
> (Sorry for the blurry pic, I was rushing)


----------



## Butterfly_77

love the print - it's so different from her usual prints !!



roberta87 said:


> I only have 3 DVF dresses - the most recent one I bought was the Genevieve. Its so pretty. But I'm probably more a fan of the print dresses. Ive got my eye on this one for spring: http://uk.dvf.com/Tomori-Dress/D486...=LANRD&start=2&preselectsize=yes&cgid=printed.
> 
> xx


----------



## Butterfly_77

cool to be twin on the leaf meadow small with you! Cannot wait to receive my dresses - though you probably will receive it way before it arrives in Europe 

please, please post pics as soon you get everything and have time 



megt10 said:


> Well after looking at the dresses again I decided to go ahead and order the New Julian Two Dress in LEAF MEADOW SMALL WHITE and also Leron Dress in MIXED BERRY which is on sale for 130.00. Oh boy so need to step away from the computer. Oh and I have been into scarves this past year and recently bought VALENCIA SCARF NABLELOVE. I fell in love with the design and it is so pretty.


----------



## Butterfly_77

not a fan of the trousers, but the skirt could look quite cute in summer paired with a white shirt and wedge shoes 



AEGIS said:


> DVF is going to be teaming up with Current Elliott for a collection of denim
> 
> http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/...von-furstenberg-currentelliot/?ref=t-magazine


----------



## IknowHinna

very wow


----------



## cheburashka

I love love love the silver tube skirt from the new collection and the new lavender colored pencil skirt in Iris, so pretty !


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> Duke, you're looking gorgeous! I love this dress on you (didn't love it on my, though - maybe I'm too pale..).
> 
> anything from spring/summer that you're gonna buy?



Thank you!   You're not too pale.  You rock dresses that look terrible on me, so I think DVF has something for everyone! 

So far my only "must haves" are these:

Chai Green colorway
http://www.dvf.com/Kinaya-Dress/D96...1&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion

http://www.dvf.com/Kimmie-Dress/D47...3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion

I adore DVF pants, they are my perfect inseam!
http://www.dvf.com/Beatuck-Pant/S44...art=35&preselectsize=yes&cgid=bottoms-fashion


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> DVF is going to be teaming up with Current Elliott for a collection of denim
> 
> http://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/...von-furstenberg-currentelliot/?ref=t-magazine



Wow there is a lot going on there! I love Current Elliot jeans they usually fit me really well but I don't think I will be buying these. Though I could totally see them on a 20 something really cute girl with a tank and slouchy sweatshirt, paired with flats or wedge sandals


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Gizela.  (I ended up giving away my Tunisia in this same print to a shorter friend, because it was just too short on me to get away with at work)
> 
> (Sorry for the blurry pic, I was rushing)



You look beautiful Duke.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you!   You're not too pale.  You rock dresses that look terrible on me, so I think DVF has something for everyone!
> 
> So far my only "must haves" are these:
> 
> Chai Green colorway
> http://www.dvf.com/Kinaya-Dress/D96...1&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Kimmie-Dress/D47...3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion
> 
> I adore DVF pants, they are my perfect inseam!
> http://www.dvf.com/Beatuck-Pant/S44...art=35&preselectsize=yes&cgid=bottoms-fashion



Nice choices! Wish I needed the Kinaya- divine! And the Kimmie is so chic!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> You look beautiful Duke.



Thanks *meg*, I appreciate the compliment! 



Greentea said:


> Nice choices! Wish I needed the Kinaya- divine! And the Kimmie is so chic!



I am in  with the Kinaya!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> cool to be twin on the leaf meadow small with you! Cannot wait to receive my dresses - though you probably will receive it way before it arrives in Europe
> 
> please, please post pics as soon you get everything and have time


 I will try and get a pic up shortly after it arrives. I have gotten lazy and have been busy with other things. I have a few  dresses that I haven't posted pics of yet. I keep taking a pic when I wear them but at this rate they may be summer before I get them posted .


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks *meg*, I appreciate the compliment!
> 
> 
> 
> I am in  with the Kinaya!


 I love them both good choices. Have you tried on the Kimmie? It doesn't look very bra friendly. If it is then I think I need to start a new short list.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> I love them both good choices. Have you tried on the Kimmie? It doesn't look very bra friendly. If it is then I think I need to start a new short list.



Hmm, I haven't.  But sure is pretty!

I am wearing the Christina today as a jumper!  I put a black turtleneck underneath the dress and it looks pretty cute.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Hmm, I haven't. But sure is pretty!
> 
> I am wearing the Christina today as a jumper! I put a black turtleneck underneath the dress and it looks pretty cute.


 Pics please .


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Pics please .



  You know what it looks like, you own it!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> You know what it looks like, you own it!


 Would still love to see the way you styled it and I am sure that I am not the only one


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> You know what it looks like, you own it!


----------



## dbeth

Hi ladies,
I am going to Saks tomorrow and returning the Ingrid dress, Winged Pin print in size 12, it's to tight in the arms/shoulders/bust for me. $130, might be even cheaper now. It's soooo gorgeous and I am really sad. I give up---nothing ever fits me right in DVF.  It seems like I can only wear the wrap dresses & maybe a few other styles.

If interested, private message me and I'll have the SA put it on hold for you.

Here's the print:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Diane-...ve-Printed-Silk-Georgette-Dress-/150683244334


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> Hi ladies,
> I am going to Saks tomorrow and returning the Ingrid dress, Winged Pin print in size 12, it's to tight in the arms/shoulders/bust for me. $130, might be even cheaper now. It's soooo gorgeous and I am really sad. I give up---nothing ever fits me right in DVF.  It seems like I can only wear the wrap dresses & maybe a few other styles.
> 
> If interested, private message me and I'll have the SA put it on hold for you.
> 
> Here's the print:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Diane-...ve-Printed-Silk-Georgette-Dress-/150683244334



No dear, it is not you, it is THAT dress.  It was like a suction cup on my arms.  *Phiphi *has it and it looks great on her, but she even mentioned it was snug in the arms.


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> No dear, it is not you, it is THAT dress.  It was like a suction cup on my arms.  *Phiphi *has it and it looks great on her, but she even mentioned it was snug in the arms.




Ok, well that makes me feel a bit better Duke!! Thanks!! Do you know if this print ( same colors) came in the wrap dress??


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> Ok, well that makes me feel a bit better Duke!! Thanks!! Do you know if this print ( same colors) came in the wrap dress??




i know it came in a blouse....which saks are you returning it to?


----------



## sammix3

I'm wearing my Reina to work today but I always wear it with tights or leggings so its more work appropriate since it is a bit on the short side and especially when you bend down! However, I took some pics with no leggings since I know our dear *greentea* was considering this dress and afraid its too short. Here you go hun.

Oh and I'm 4"11 for reference


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I'm wearing my Reina to work today but I always wear it with tights or leggings so its more work appropriate since it is a bit on the short side and especially when you bend down! However, I took some pics with no leggings since I know our dear *greentea* was considering this dress and afraid its too short. Here you go hun.
> 
> Oh and I'm 4"11 for reference


 That looks so cute on you Sammi. I have this same dress and it is tunic length on me. I wear it with leggings and boots. When I first tried it on without leggings DH who is a fan of short  looked at me and said I hope you are going to wear some pants with that shirt .


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> That looks so cute on you Sammi. I have this same dress and it is tunic length on me. I wear it with leggings and boots. When I first tried it on without leggings DH who is a fan of short  looked at me and said I hope you are going to wear some pants with that shirt .



Thanks Meg!!  This is actually my favorite style from DVF, I love it more than the wraps because it's sooo easy and comfortable.  I want to get it in more prints hehe.  Hoping they would go on sale soon 

BTW, where are your hot pink Yolandas??  I wanna see!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Thanks Meg!! This is actually my favorite style from DVF, I love it more than the wraps because it's sooo easy and comfortable. I want to get it in more prints hehe. Hoping they would go on sale soon
> 
> BTW, where are your hot pink Yolandas?? I wanna see!


 I will add them to my collection thread probably today. I haven't worn them yet since I have been sick this past week with a horrible sinus infection. They just don't work with PJs .


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I will add them to my collection thread probably today. I haven't worn them yet since I have been sick this past week with a horrible sinus infection. They just don't work with PJs .



Oh no!  Hope you feel better.  I beg to differ, but CLs glam up any outfit, even if you're wearing a trash bag


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Oh no! Hope you feel better. I beg to differ, but CLs glam up any outfit, even if you're wearing a trash bag


 Well I have to go back to the dentist today because my teeth hurt so bad from the infection that I want to make sure nothing else is going on. Maybe I could wear them to the dentist. I will for sure get out of my PJs for that.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Well I have to go back to the dentist today because my teeth hurt so bad from the infection that I want to make sure nothing else is going on. Maybe I could wear them to the dentist. I will for sure get out of my PJs for that.





oh dear.  forget the pic.  take care of yourself!


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> oh dear. forget the pic. take care of yourself!


 Thanks Aegis. You know it is bad when I haven't even spent an hour on the computer and haven't even looked at the sales.


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> I'm wearing my Reina to work today but I always wear it with tights or leggings so its more work appropriate since it is a bit on the short side and especially when you bend down! However, I took some pics with no leggings since I know our dear *greentea* was considering this dress and afraid its too short. Here you go hun.
> 
> Oh and I'm 4"11 for reference




This looks so great on you!!! It might work on me as a dress even though I'm a few inches taller. I also love the easy style. So versatile!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Well I have to go back to the dentist today because my teeth hurt so bad from the infection that I want to make sure nothing else is going on. Maybe I could wear them to the dentist. I will for sure get out of my PJs for that.



Feel better!! 
Then shop.


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> This looks so great on you!!! It might work on me as a dress even though I'm a few inches taller. I also love the easy style. So versatile!



Thanks babe.  Glad to help!


----------



## sammix3

More new arrivals at DVF.com

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Capreena in Sorbet!!

http://www.dvf.com/Carpreena-Mini-D...5&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion

And I like the simplicity of the Daria top too.

http://www.dvf.com/Daria-Top/S47618...RIC&start=22&preselectsize=yes&cgid=mh-whites


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> Ok, well that makes me feel a bit better Duke!! Thanks!! Do you know if this print ( same colors) came in the wrap dress??



Nope, just the Billow blouse.


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> i know it came in a blouse....which saks are you returning it to?



SCP in Newport Beach. Leaving in a few minutes---it takes about an hour to get there.


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> I'm wearing my Reina to work today but I always wear it with tights or leggings so its more work appropriate since it is a bit on the short side and especially when you bend down! However, I took some pics with no leggings since I know our dear *greentea* was considering this dress and afraid its too short. Here you go hun.
> 
> Oh and I'm 4"11 for reference



You cutie patootie Sammi!!!  Fab print, you look great!


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> More new arrivals at DVF.com
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Capreena in Sorbet!!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Carpreena-Mini-D...5&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion
> 
> And I like the simplicity of the Daria top too.
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Daria-Top/S47618...RIC&start=22&preselectsize=yes&cgid=mh-whites



Shooooooooooot. I might need the Capreena in blue. Shooooooooooot.


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> Shooooooooooot. I might need the Capreena in blue. Shooooooooooot.



I like the blue one too, it actually looks like a pretty blue purple. That one I can deal with if I don't get it, but the peach/pink, MUST HAVE!!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Thanks Meg!! This is actually my favorite style from DVF, I love it more than the wraps because it's sooo easy and comfortable. I want to get it in more prints hehe. Hoping they would go on sale soon
> 
> BTW, where are your hot pink Yolandas?? I wanna see!


 


Greentea said:


> Feel better!!
> Then shop.


Thanks Greentea. I will. I am just back from the dentist and he thinks that it is pulpitis and I have been referred to an Endodontist. Of course I can't get in until Friday and may need to have a root canal because the sinus infection infected the gums or something like that. So until then going back to bed.

Sammi I did wear the Yolandas just for you. I am wear my DVF Carnies skirt and the top is Just Cavalli. Glad that I made an attempt to look decent because my dentist gave me a little birthday cake since my birthday is in the next few weeks and wanted a picture of us together. Wish I had put some make up on, lol. That was super sweet of him.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Meg - You look so pretty for a dentist visit!!   Love the H belt and the CLs (pink is my favorite color)!! 

Sammi - I love the Reina on you!  So cute!   I have one I never got around to wearing yet (on sale from Bloomies a while back)... and my uhh derriere makes it a bit shorter!


----------



## fieryfashionist

My tentative list so far! 

I love the Fleurette and am loving the new colors!!!   I also saw Saks has a few fab colors!  I haven't worn either of mine though, so I can't get more now, haha. 
http://www.dvf.com/Fleurette-Dress/...=CHERR&start=5&preselectsize=yes&cgid=Evening

The Sarita in chalk/cherry is SOOOO pretty and that cut works nicely with my body type! 
http://www.dvf.com/Sarita-Tulle-Lac...CHCHA&start=43&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses

I like this print a lot, but don't know if the drop waisted relaxed silhouette on the Francesca will work on me!
http://www.dvf.com/Francesca-Dress/...PFPPL&start=15&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses

New Julian Two in Ginko small nude is really nice!!
http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-D...CHNLS&start=27&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses

Or in the Reina! 
http://www.dvf.com/Reina-Long-Sleev...BURSB&start=56&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses

Really like the burma rose small blue print!
http://www.dvf.com/Reina-Long-Sleev...BURSB&start=22&preselectsize=yes&cgid=printed

New Jeanne Two in Paper Forest Green (would need to try this on, because the print may be a lil overwhelming or not quite what I envisioned in person)!
http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...PFPPG&start=39&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses


----------



## cheburashka

megt10 said:


> Thanks Greentea. I will. I am just back from the dentist and he thinks that it is pulpitis and I have been referred to an Endodontist. Of course I can't get in until Friday and may need to have a root canal because the sinus infection infected the gums or something like that. So until then going back to bed.
> 
> Sammi I did wear the Yolandas just for you. I am wear my DVF Carnies skirt and the top is Just Cavalli. Glad that I made an attempt to look decent because my dentist gave me a little birthday cake since my birthday is in the next few weeks and wanted a picture of us together. Wish I had put some make up on, lol. That was super sweet of him.


 

Meg, those heels and that entire outfit is TDF, if you like that  bright neon pink color, you'll need this blouse, my mom got it for me for Vday and it would be incredible with those shoes (sorry for crappy cell pics) - it came so beautifully wrapped too !:


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Thanks Greentea. I will. I am just back from the dentist and he thinks that it is pulpitis and I have been referred to an Endodontist. Of course I can't get in until Friday and may need to have a root canal because the sinus infection infected the gums or something like that. So until then going back to bed.
> 
> Sammi I did wear the Yolandas just for you. I am wear my DVF Carnies skirt and the top is Just Cavalli. Glad that I made an attempt to look decent because my dentist gave me a little birthday cake since my birthday is in the next few weeks and wanted a picture of us together. Wish I had put some make up on, lol. That was super sweet of him.



You look amazing for (I'm sure) feeling so miserable! I hope a root canal is not in order.  If so, I think you need to visit DVF.com AND Hermes.


----------



## Greentea

cheburashka said:


> Meg, those heels and that entire outfit is TDF, if you like that  bright neon pink color, you'll need this blouse, my mom got it for me for Vday and it would be incredible with those shoes (sorry for crappy cell pics) - it came so beautifully wrapped too !:



GAsp! so pretty!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Thanks Greentea. I will. I am just back from the dentist and he thinks that it is pulpitis and I have been referred to an Endodontist. Of course I can't get in until Friday and may need to have a root canal because the sinus infection infected the gums or something like that. So until then going back to bed.
> 
> Sammi I did wear the Yolandas just for you. I am wear my DVF Carnies skirt and the top is Just Cavalli. Glad that I made an attempt to look decent because my dentist gave me a little birthday cake since my birthday is in the next few weeks and wanted a picture of us together. Wish I had put some make up on, lol. That was super sweet of him.



You look way nicer for a dentist visit than I ever do! 



cheburashka said:


> Meg, those heels and that entire outfit is TDF, if you like that  bright neon pink color, you'll need this blouse, my mom got it for me for Vday and it would be incredible with those shoes (sorry for crappy cell pics) - it came so beautifully wrapped too !:



Holy moly, that is GORGEOUS!


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Meg - You look so pretty for a dentist visit!!  Love the H belt and the CLs (pink is my favorite color)!!
> 
> Sammi - I love the Reina on you! So cute!  I have one I never got around to wearing yet (on sale from Bloomies a while back)... and my uhh derriere makes it a bit shorter!


 Thanks so much Fiery.


cheburashka said:


> Meg, those heels and that entire outfit is TDF, if you like that bright neon pink color, you'll need this blouse, my mom got it for me for Vday and it would be incredible with those shoes (sorry for crappy cell pics) - it came so beautifully wrapped too !:


Wow that is a gorgeous blouse. It looks fantastic on you.



Greentea said:


> You look amazing for (I'm sure) feeling so miserable! I hope a root canal is not in order.  If so, I think you need to visit DVF.com AND Hermes.


 Thanks Greentea. Yep feel pretty bad.


Dukeprincess said:


> You look way nicer for a dentist visit than I ever do!
> 
> 
> 
> Holy moly, that is GORGEOUS!


 Thanks Duke, I don't usually dress for the dentist but really have been wanting to break in those shoes. Turns out they are way more comfy than I thought that they would be.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thanks Greentea. I will. I am just back from the dentist and he thinks that it is pulpitis and I have been referred to an Endodontist. Of course I can't get in until Friday and may need to have a root canal because the sinus infection infected the gums or something like that. So until then going back to bed.
> 
> Sammi I did wear the Yolandas just for you. I am wear my DVF Carnies skirt and the top is Just Cavalli. Glad that I made an attempt to look decent because my dentist gave me a little birthday cake since my birthday is in the next few weeks and wanted a picture of us together. Wish I had put some make up on, lol. That was super sweet of him.



You look great!  Those shoes definitely brightened up my day 



fieryfashionist said:


> My tentative list so far!
> 
> I love the Fleurette and am loving the new colors!!!   I also saw Saks has a few fab colors!  I haven't worn either of mine though, so I can't get more now, haha.
> http://www.dvf.com/Fleurette-Dress/...=CHERR&start=5&preselectsize=yes&cgid=Evening
> 
> The Sarita in chalk/cherry is SOOOO pretty and that cut works nicely with my body type!
> http://www.dvf.com/Sarita-Tulle-Lac...CHCHA&start=43&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> I like this print a lot, but don't know if the drop waisted relaxed silhouette on the Francesca will work on me!
> http://www.dvf.com/Francesca-Dress/...PFPPL&start=15&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> New Julian Two in Ginko small nude is really nice!!
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-D...CHNLS&start=27&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> Or in the Reina!
> http://www.dvf.com/Reina-Long-Sleev...BURSB&start=56&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> Really like the burma rose small blue print!
> http://www.dvf.com/Reina-Long-Sleev...BURSB&start=22&preselectsize=yes&cgid=printed
> 
> New Jeanne Two in Paper Forest Green (would need to try this on, because the print may be a lil overwhelming or not quite what I envisioned in person)!
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...PFPPG&start=39&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses



Looks like we like a lot of the same things.  Oh you have such great taste! 



cheburashka said:


> Meg, those heels and that entire outfit is TDF, if you like that  bright neon pink color, you'll need this blouse, my mom got it for me for Vday and it would be incredible with those shoes (sorry for crappy cell pics) - it came so beautifully wrapped too !:




Love the color!  And what do I see in the back?  The July wrap of the month?


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> You look great! Those shoes definitely brightened up my day
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we like a lot of the same things. Oh you have such great taste!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color! And what do I see in the back? The July wrap of the month?


 Thanks Sammi! I can totally see you with these shoes. I got them from NAP and it says to size up. I didn't and after just a couple of hours they are fine and I am glad that I didn't.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi! I can totally see you with these shoes. I got them from NAP and it says to size up. I didn't and after just a couple of hours they are fine and I am glad that I didn't.



I just got some new CLs


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> My tentative list so far!
> 
> I love the Fleurette and am loving the new colors!!!  I also saw Saks has a few fab colors! I haven't worn either of mine though, so I can't get more now, haha.
> http://www.dvf.com/Fleurette-Dress/...=CHERR&start=5&preselectsize=yes&cgid=Evening
> 
> The Sarita in chalk/cherry is SOOOO pretty and that cut works nicely with my body type!
> http://www.dvf.com/Sarita-Tulle-Lac...CHCHA&start=43&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> I like this print a lot, but don't know if the drop waisted relaxed silhouette on the Francesca will work on me!
> http://www.dvf.com/Francesca-Dress/...PFPPL&start=15&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> New Julian Two in Ginko small nude is really nice!!
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-D...CHNLS&start=27&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> Or in the Reina!
> http://www.dvf.com/Reina-Long-Sleev...BURSB&start=56&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> Really like the burma rose small blue print!
> http://www.dvf.com/Reina-Long-Sleev...BURSB&start=22&preselectsize=yes&cgid=printed
> 
> New Jeanne Two in Paper Forest Green (would need to try this on, because the print may be a lil overwhelming or not quite what I envisioned in person)!
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...PFPPG&start=39&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses


 Great list I especially love the Francesca. I keep looking at that. I love the style cute and casual but I just know that it will be too short on me.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I just got some new CLs


 Can't wait to see! I have 3 pairs that I need to post to my thread and then I also bought a gorgeous pair of Gucci black python on clearance and the Dior Metal Cannage Heel Platform Sandal in Rouge Mondrian. Actually I used my gift card for the purchases so they were free which was even better.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Can't wait to see! I have 3 pairs that I need to post to my thread and then I also bought a gorgeous pair of Gucci black python on clearance and the Dior Metal Cannage Heel Platform Sandal in Rouge Mondrian. Actually I used my gift card for the purchases so they were free which was even better.



I need to get more DVF to go with it and to "even out" my purchases 

Can't wait to see all your new purchases!


----------



## roberta87

Butterfly_77 said:


> love the print - it's so different from her usual prints !!



Yeah, I agree. Its a lot sharper and very refined. Just now waiting for pay day at the end of the month! x


----------



## roberta87

Greentea said:


> Love this one  - so different from any DVF dress I've seen lately. Hope it works for you!


Thanks!


----------



## roberta87

megt10 said:


> That is a totally cool print. I love it.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Great list! 

I wish the Gingko print comes in another color - I cannot do nude....

I'll post pics the moment I get the Jeanne Two in Paper Forest Green - I'm with you, it's either a big hit or big miss (as I cannot ship it back, I hope it's the first..)





fieryfashionist said:


> My tentative list so far!
> 
> I love the Fleurette and am loving the new colors!!!  I also saw Saks has a few fab colors! I haven't worn either of mine though, so I can't get more now, haha.
> http://www.dvf.com/Fleurette-Dress/...=CHERR&start=5&preselectsize=yes&cgid=Evening
> 
> The Sarita in chalk/cherry is SOOOO pretty and that cut works nicely with my body type!
> http://www.dvf.com/Sarita-Tulle-Lac...CHCHA&start=43&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> I like this print a lot, but don't know if the drop waisted relaxed silhouette on the Francesca will work on me!
> http://www.dvf.com/Francesca-Dress/...PFPPL&start=15&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> New Julian Two in Ginko small nude is really nice!!
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-D...CHNLS&start=27&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> Or in the Reina!
> http://www.dvf.com/Reina-Long-Sleev...BURSB&start=56&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses
> 
> Really like the burma rose small blue print!
> http://www.dvf.com/Reina-Long-Sleev...BURSB&start=22&preselectsize=yes&cgid=printed
> 
> New Jeanne Two in Paper Forest Green (would need to try this on, because the print may be a lil overwhelming or not quite what I envisioned in person)!
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...PFPPG&start=39&preselectsize=yes&cgid=dresses


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Thanks Greentea. I will. I am just back from the dentist and he thinks that it is pulpitis and I have been referred to an Endodontist. Of course I can't get in until Friday and may need to have a root canal because the sinus infection infected the gums or something like that. So until then going back to bed.
> 
> Sammi I did wear the Yolandas just for you. I am wear my DVF Carnies skirt and the top is Just Cavalli. Glad that I made an attempt to look decent because my dentist gave me a little birthday cake since my birthday is in the next few weeks and wanted a picture of us together. Wish I had put some make up on, lol. That was super sweet of him.




You look great. I hope you feel better.


----------



## mellva

I'm so sad that I did not win this beautiful DVF jeanne. What a steal!!! I have been looking all over for this dress.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/390389565723

It looks like that SF reseller snatched this. 

Can someone please PM if they see this Pink and White Jeanne in size 6?


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> I'm wearing my Reina to work today but I always wear it with tights or leggings so its more work appropriate since it is a bit on the short side and especially when you bend down! However, I took some pics with no leggings since I know our dear *greentea* was considering this dress and afraid its too short. Here you go hun.
> 
> Oh and I'm 4"11 for reference




I love this Reina dress on you. The length is perfect on you.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> You look great. I hope you feel better.


 Thank you Mellva. I am sorry that you missed out on that dress it is really pretty.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*cheburashka* - the top your mother picked out is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## sammix3

mellva said:


> I love this Reina dress on you. The length is perfect on you.



Thanks hun. I'm planning to get more!


----------



## AEGIS

does anyone have this print?  i love it so


http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item256c665676#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Thanks Greentea. I will. I am just back from the dentist and he thinks that it is pulpitis and I have been referred to an Endodontist. Of course I can't get in until Friday and may need to have a root canal because the sinus infection infected the gums or something like that. So until then going back to bed.
> 
> Sammi I did wear the Yolandas just for you. I am wear my DVF Carnies skirt and the top is Just Cavalli. Glad that I made an attempt to look decent because my dentist gave me a little birthday cake since my birthday is in the next few weeks and wanted a picture of us together. Wish I had put some make up on, lol. That was super sweet of him.



feel better!



cheburashka said:


> Meg, those heels and that entire outfit is TDF, if you like that  bright neon pink color, you'll need this blouse, my mom got it for me for Vday and it would be incredible with those shoes (sorry for crappy cell pics) - it came so beautifully wrapped too !:





loooooooooove that color


----------



## Dukeprincess

Anyone interested in a SS2012 dress way under retail?  DVF Talba

Here it is on NAP:
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/184467

And here it is on Ebay for $169.99 (but shipping is a bit ridic)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...esses&var=&hash=item8014179fcf#ht_3166wt_1481


----------



## mashanyc

Dukeprincess said:


> Anyone interested in a SS2012 dress way under retail?  DVF Talba
> 
> Here it is on NAP:
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/184467
> 
> And here it is on Ebay for $169.99 (but shipping is a bit ridic)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...esses&var=&hash=item8014179fcf#ht_3166wt_1481


Really? I was thinking how can this seller offer such cheap shipping. Seller is in Canada. I know for me to send DVF dress ( a very light dress like the 1 in the listing) USPS Priority with tracking to Canada will be at least $25 if I print the label myself. I know UPS is way way more $$$


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> does anyone have this print? i love it so
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item256c665676#ht_500wt_1287


 I have something similar and it is a gorgeous print. Love it!


----------



## Butterfly_77

nope, but I think it's gorgeous!



AEGIS said:


> does anyone have this print?  i love it so
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item256c665676#ht_500wt_1287


----------



## Butterfly_77

ladies, I just got the UPS confirmation; my loot from DVF.com already has arrived in Europe. Should get everything by MOnday evening (if I'm at home) or Tuesday evening.... I'm looking forward to see the dresses and will post pics asap !


----------



## Dukeprincess

mashanyc said:


> Really? I was thinking how can this seller offer such cheap shipping. Seller is in Canada. I know for me to send DVF dress ( a very light dress like the 1 in the listing) USPS Priority with tracking to Canada will be at least $25 if I print the label myself. I know UPS is way way more $$$



My best friend lives in Canada and I ship her shoes, DVF, and tons of other things in boxes and much heavier via UPS and it always costs me $25.  If I ship USPS Priority, it is around $12.

Maybe I am just getting clerks who are insanely generous?


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> ladies, I just got the UPS confirmation; my loot from DVF.com already has arrived in Europe. Should get everything by MOnday evening (if I'm at home) or Tuesday evening.... I'm looking forward to see the dresses and will post pics asap !


 Wow, that was fast. I just got tracking for my shipment and it hasn't even been picked up yet. So I guess you get to model everything . I can't wait to see .


----------



## mashanyc

Dukeprincess said:


> My best friend lives in Canada and I ship her shoes, DVF, and tons of other things in boxes and much heavier via UPS and it always costs me $25.  If I ship USPS Priority, it is around $12.
> 
> Maybe I am just getting clerks who are insanely generous?


I think You haven't shipped anything lately. Try 1 of these days and see what they charge You. USPS raised international shipping rates by 25%+. $12 priority? You mean $13.95 Flat rate envelope? You can use that to send something to a friend, but not to sell on ebay. Flat rate= NO tracking= No seller protection= buyer has free stuff. And even that now is $16.95 Commercial rate pricing. i would NEVER use this method for ebay sale. never. You need proof of delivery and you dont get that with First class international and Priority flat rate


----------



## mashanyc

AEGIS said:


> does anyone have this print?  i love it so
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item256c665676#ht_500wt_1287


I have this dress. I actually have Judy wrap in leopard in all 3 colorways. Judy used to be 1 of my fav wrap styles.


----------



## Dukeprincess

mashanyc said:


> I think You haven't shipped anything lately. Try 1 of these days and see what they charge You. USPS raised international shipping rates by 25%+. $12 priority? You mean $13.95 Flat rate envelope? You can use that to send something to a friend, but not to sell on ebay. Flat rate= NO tracking= No seller protection= buyer has free stuff. And even that now is $16.95 Commercial rate pricing. i would NEVER use this method for ebay sale. never. You need proof of delivery and you dont get that with First class international and Priority flat rate



Okay, I have but honestly what the price of shipping to Canada isn't worth fighting over.  I regret even mentioning the $16 shipping in the listing if it was going to cause any drama.  You can be right and I can be wrong, as long as it means we're back discussing DVF and not flat rate envelopes.


----------



## mashanyc

Dukeprincess said:


> Okay, I have but honestly what the price of shipping to Canada isn't worth fighting over.  I regret even mentioning the $16 shipping in the listing if it was going to cause any drama.  You can be right and I can be wrong, as long as it means we're back discussing DVF and not flat rate envelopes.


Drama? Opposite. where is drama? i dont get it. i thought i was helping. i guess not. I actually want to ask this seller how she manages to offer these shipping rates. i need shipping options.


----------



## megt10

Speaking of DVF I had a Saks gift card that was expiring soon and this morning I felt well enough to shop  I have been looking at the Koemi Dress HOPSCOTCH since I first saw it. So I went ahead and ordered it. It may be too short but I am hoping not. I did read that it is about 19" from the waist which is bordering on too short but not quite there. Anyway I hope it works. I also got all excited with Bloomies sale today. I had 2 dresses in my cart and at checkout realized that DVF was not a part of the sale so I put them back for now.


----------



## Princess Pink

AEGIS said:


> does anyone have this print?  i love it so
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item256c665676#ht_500wt_1287



I have this print and color way in a wrap top, its gorgeous!!!! Got my top (and the green one as well but I sold it) at the DVF Outlet for $50


----------



## mariamendi

megt10 said:


> Speaking of DVF I had a Saks gift card that was expiring soon and this morning I felt well enough to shop  I have been looking at the Koemi Dress HOPSCOTCH since I first saw it. So I went ahead and ordered it. It may be too short but I am hoping not. I did read that it is about 19" from the waist which is bordering on too short but not quite there. Anyway I hope it works. I also got all excited with Bloomies sale today. I had 2 dresses in my cart and at checkout realized that DVF was not a part of the sale so I put them back for now.


Hello! Could any one help me? I NEED to buy the biby bis pants size 10, I lost quite a lot of weight and need a new pair, they are the most fantastic pants ever.... I can not find them in the web any more..


----------



## mariamendi

Hello! Could any one help me? I NEED to buy the biby bis pants size 10, I lost quite a lot of weight and need a new pair, they are the most fantastic pants ever.... I can not find them in the web any more..


----------



## Butterfly_77

you know, the last mile is always a hassle as I'm usually not at home when UPS wants to deliver the parcel and then it always need a day or two until I can go to their depot to get the parcel.... Maybe yours is faster in the end....

I'll do model everything anyway 



megt10 said:


> Wow, that was fast. I just got tracking for my shipment and it hasn't even been picked up yet. So I guess you get to model everything . I can't wait to see .


----------



## Butterfly_77

Ladies, what do you think?

http://www.mytheresa.com/eu_de/new-julian-wrap-dress-135094.html


----------



## mellva

foxycleopatra said:


> Hi ladies, does anyone know if the Jeanne in "love is life" graffiti is available anywhere besides Saks?
> 
> images.saksfifthavenue.com/images/products/04/755/7975/0475579751354/0475579751354R_276x368.jpg




I know you were looking for this Jeanne "Love is Life" and it was just on ebay for a few minutes until one of the resellers bought it for only $49.99!!! It's brand new with tags too. Maybe you can email the seller and see if she would sell it to you for a little more. It's always worth a shot. Good luck. Here's the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/270911556623


----------



## mellva

mariamendi said:


> Hello! Could any one help me? I NEED to buy the biby bis pants size 10, I lost quite a lot of weight and need a new pair, they are the most fantastic pants ever.... I can not find them in the web any more..




You should contact DVF.com and see if they can locate them for you. Or you can search ebay. Good luck.


----------



## foxycleopatra

mellva said:


> I know you were looking for this Jeanne "Love is Life" and it was just on ebay for a few minutes until one of the resellers bought it for only $49.99!!! It's brand new with tags too. Maybe you can email the seller and see if she would sell it to you for a little more. It's always worth a shot. Good luck. Here's the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/270911556623



^^^ Holy cow, $49.99 BIN for that dress in NWT condition?!......INSANE!!  Those resellers must be quick or glued to ebay 24/7.  Thanks for the post though.....I actually managed to get this dress quite a while back (from Saks!! on sale!!) and this size 12 is nowhere near my size.  But I wish one of our size 12 ladies here could have gotten it instead!  That would be the deal of a lifetime.


----------



## foxycleopatra

mellva said:


> I know you were looking for this Jeanne "Love is Life" and it was just on ebay for a few minutes until one of the resellers bought it for only $49.99!!! It's brand new with tags too. Maybe you can email the seller and see if she would sell it to you for a little more. It's always worth a shot. Good luck. Here's the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/270911556623



Also, I noticed that this listing is entitled "DIANE VONFURSTENBERG ......." -- and someone searching for "Diane von Furstenberg" or even "Diane von dress" would NOT have been able to find the listing.  Tricky!!  But it's also a convenient way for resellers to take advantage of the misspellings and such.


----------



## Princess Pink

mellva said:


> I know you were looking for this Jeanne "Love is Life" and it was just on ebay for a few minutes until one of the resellers bought it for only $49.99!!! It's brand new with tags too. Maybe you can email the seller and see if she would sell it to you for a little more. It's always worth a shot. Good luck. Here's the listing: http://www.ebay.com/itm/270911556623



Wow, what a deal, I would have tried to get it as well if I'd seen it! Free shipping as well!


----------



## mellva

foxycleopatra said:


> ^^^ Holy cow, $49.99 BIN for that dress in NWT condition?!......INSANE!!  Those resellers must be quick or glued to ebay 24/7.  Thanks for the post though.....I actually managed to get this dress quite a while back (from Saks!! on sale!!) and this size 12 is nowhere near my size.  But I wish one of our size 12 ladies here could have gotten it instead!  That would be the deal of a lifetime.




I know. This was the deal of the century. I agree that these resellers must be glued to ebay 24/7. This reseller that won this dress is the one is the one that Meg warned me about. I was going to buy the DVF Diana Wonderwoman dress that she was reselling, but thanks to Meg I did not buy it. I'm so glad you were able to find this dress on sale at Saks. I wish someone on this forum won this dress too, so they could enjoy and not just resell it. I'm sure it will be relisted in the next week or two for at least $300 or more.


----------



## mellva

Princess Pink said:


> Wow, what a deal, I would have tried to get it as well if I'd seen it! Free shipping as well!




Me too!!! I would love to find this dress in size 6. The print is so pretty.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, what do you think?
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/eu_de/new-julian-wrap-dress-135094.html


 I really like this. Classic colors with a funky twist. Just my thing .


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> you know, the last mile is always a hassle as I'm usually not at home when UPS wants to deliver the parcel and then it always need a day or two until I can go to their depot to get the parcel.... Maybe yours is faster in the end....
> 
> I'll do model everything anyway


 We will see. I don't think mine has even shipped yet. So maybe you could take the day off and wait for UPS to arrive .


----------



## mellva

Isn't this a fake DVF OK wrap dress? 
ttp://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-FURSTENBERG-Navy-Green-Circles-Silk-Jersey-Belted-Wrap-Dress-6-S-/370582561260?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item56487121ec


The green color looks off to me. I thought the green was supposed to be a light mint green.


----------



## mellva

Isn't this a fake DVF OK wrap dress? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...1260?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item56487121ec

The green color looks off to me. I thought the green was supposed to be a light mint green.

I'm sorry I posted twice by mistake. The link did not go through on the first post.


----------



## Butterfly_77

off to aks my boss 



megt10 said:


> We will see. I don't think mine has even shipped yet. So maybe you could take the day off and wait for UPS to arrive .


----------



## foxycleopatra

mellva said:


> Isn't this a fake DVF OK wrap dress?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...1260?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item56487121ec
> 
> The green color looks off to me. I thought the green was supposed to be a light mint green.
> 
> I'm sorry I posted twice by mistake. The link did not go through on the first post.



Deciphering that one can be tricky without photos of the DvF tag which the seller has not provided.  It certainly doesn't look like the mint green OK print (color is too dark), but it could be one of the special colors/prints done exclusively for Barneys NY that year......not sure, just saying that it could be.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, what do you think?
> 
> http://www.mytheresa.com/eu_de/new-julian-wrap-dress-135094.html



I don't really like the print.


----------



## Dukeprincess

mariamendi said:


> Hello! Could any one help me? I NEED to buy the biby bis pants size 10, I lost quite a lot of weight and need a new pair, they are the most fantastic pants ever.... I can not find them in the web any more..



Call the DVF outlets.  They often get the overstock items and might have some there.  I was able to find some sold out items there.  Good luck!


----------



## sammix3

New items on Nordstrom.com.  They have the Reina in Burma Rose and the Natalie in dot shadow meadow.  I like it hehe.

I love Nordstrom!


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> New items on Nordstrom.com.  They have the Reina in Burma Rose and the Natalie in dot shadow meadow.  I like it hehe.
> 
> I love Nordstrom!




Thank you for the link. I love the prints. I am going to buy 2 of them.


----------



## sammix3

mellva said:


> Thank you for the link. I love the prints. I am going to buy 2 of them.



Which ones are you getting?


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> Which ones are you getting?




I'm getting the Jeanne in the Coral Leaf Small Blue and the Reina in Burma Rose Small Blue. I will post pictures when I receive them.


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> New items on Nordstrom.com.  They have the Reina in Burma Rose and the Natalie in dot shadow meadow.  I like it hehe.
> 
> I love Nordstrom!



Yay! Nordies is my favorite, too.


----------



## svenesaes

Anyone have an opinions on the limited edition Python print New Jeanne Two? Snakeskin is trendy now but do you think this is a classic that will stand the test of time? I would guess so; seems this print first debuted in 1974! 

http://www.dvf.com/Limited-Edition-...rt=1&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Have you guys seen the kids line she's done for Gap yet? It's really adorable.


----------



## Greentea

svenesaes said:


> Anyone have an opinions on the limited edition Python print New Jeanne Two? Snakeskin is trendy now but do you think this is a classic that will stand the test of time? I would guess so; seems this print first debuted in 1974!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Limited-Edition-...rt=1&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion



Not trendy - I'd buy it in a hot minute!


----------



## Greentea

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Have you guys seen the kids line she's done for Gap yet? It's really adorable.



off to check it out...


----------



## AEGIS

svenesaes said:


> Anyone have an opinions on the limited edition Python print New Jeanne Two? Snakeskin is trendy now but do you think this is a classic that will stand the test of time? I would guess so; seems this print first debuted in 1974!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Limited-Edition-...rt=1&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion





I have a snakeskin wrap.  i love it.


----------



## Princess Pink

svenesaes said:


> Anyone have an opinions on the limited edition Python print New Jeanne Two? Snakeskin is trendy now but do you think this is a classic that will stand the test of time? I would guess so; seems this print first debuted in 1974!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Limited-Edition-...rt=1&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion



I have a verrrrry similar patterned wrap dress (not a DVF though)....I think snakeskin is a 'classic' print, much like any animal print really, there will be times it will be more fashionable than others, but overall a closet staple


----------



## svenesaes

Thanks all for your opinions on the python wrap!


----------



## foxycleopatra

Here's a gorgeous DvF python wrap in size Medium (possibly fitting 6/8/10):

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160733769271


----------



## foxycleopatra

A stunning, rare DvF style in size 12:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180817396759


----------



## Butterfly_77

it's not for me! I think it looks quite cool but I'm too shy for it 



svenesaes said:


> Anyone have an opinions on the limited edition Python print New Jeanne Two? Snakeskin is trendy now but do you think this is a classic that will stand the test of time? I would guess so; seems this print first debuted in 1974!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Limited-Edition-...rt=1&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion


----------



## Butterfly_77

I have this one and it's one of my favorites for spring/summer.

anyone in size 12....jump on this one 



foxycleopatra said:


> A stunning, rare DvF style in size 12:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180817396759


----------



## megt10

foxycleopatra said:


> A stunning, rare DvF style in size 12:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180817396759


 This is gorgeous! I am going to be looking for this in my size I love the color and print. Name please Duke or Butterfly.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> Great list!
> 
> I wish the Gingko print comes in another color - I cannot do nude....
> 
> I'll post pics the moment I get the Jeanne Two in Paper Forest Green - I'm with you, it's either a big hit or big miss (as I cannot ship it back, I hope it's the first..)



Oooooh, you got it?  I'm looking forward to your pics!   Based on ones I've seen you post, I can't imagine it NOT looking good... so now it's really a question of liking the print IRL!


----------



## fieryfashionist

sammix3 said:
			
		

> You look great!  Those shoes definitely brightened up my day
> 
> Looks like we like a lot of the same things.  Oh you have such great taste!
> 
> Love the color!  And what do I see in the back?  The July wrap of the month?



Haha, I think we do like a lot of the same things!   I'm looking forward to pics you post if you get any of the pieces sooner rather than later!


----------



## fieryfashionist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Great list I especially love the Francesca. I keep looking at that. I love the style cute and casual but I just know that it will be too short on me.



That style is so cute!  Hmm, true, length may be an issue... when it comes to casual dresses, as long as it isn't obscenely short, I don't mind it being short.   I'll definitely need to try it on!


----------



## Butterfly_77

here you go, hun:

*Julian cracker jack* in pink, I believe from vintage spring 2009 !!

Good luck and I keep my eyes open too!




megt10 said:


> This is gorgeous! I am going to be looking for this in my size I love the color and print. Name please Duke or Butterfly.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, fiery 

I'm looking forward to do the modeling pics either on Monday or Tuesday evening - I hope UPS will deliver already Monday evening!




fieryfashionist said:


> Oooooh, you got it?  I'm looking forward to your pics!   Based on ones I've seen you post, I can't imagine it NOT looking good... so now it's really a question of liking the print IRL!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> thank you, fiery
> 
> I'm looking forward to do the modeling pics either on Monday or Tuesday evening - I hope UPS will deliver already Monday evening!



Can't wait!!! So what's in the big haul?


----------



## Butterfly_77

another of my favorite prints for spring/summer

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item3371c1f67f#ht_605wt_1037


----------



## sammix3

fieryfashionist said:


> Haha, I think we do like a lot of the same things!   I'm looking forward to pics you post if you get any of the pieces sooner rather than later!



I'm gunna be good and wait for F&F or promotion codes 

Let me know if you know of any


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> Can't wait!!! So what's in the big haul?



I went a bit overboard 

New Julian Two Dress
in LEAF MEADOW SMALL WHITE

New Jeanne Two Dress
in PAPER FOREST GREEN

New Jeanne Two Dress
in TINY MARKS BLACK

New Jeanne Two Dress
in BURMA ROSE SMALL BLUE


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> I went a bit overboard
> 
> New Julian Two Dress
> in LEAF MEADOW SMALL WHITE
> 
> New Jeanne Two Dress
> in PAPER FOREST GREEN
> 
> New Jeanne Two Dress
> in TINY MARKS BLACK
> 
> New Jeanne Two Dress
> in BURMA ROSE SMALL BLUE



Oh no not at all  I can't wait to see everything!

I want almost all the Reina from spring lol.  There are 2 must haves on my list right now, just waiting for the right promotion code to come along.  I'll probably end up getting way more stuff like stuff I'm rarely going to wear but because its so pretty/cute I'm gunna get it anyway lol.

I know on your birthday month DVF gives you $50 off and my birthday is in April.


----------



## Butterfly_77

lol, Sammi! I cannot wait to see your dresses!

what, 50 USD off? How can you claim? My B'day is in March 




sammix3 said:


> Oh no not at all  I can't wait to see everything!
> 
> I want almost all the Reina from spring lol.  There are 2 must haves on my list right now, just waiting for the right promotion code to come along.  I'll probably end up getting way more stuff like stuff I'm rarely going to wear but because its so pretty/cute I'm gunna get it anyway lol.
> 
> I know on your birthday month DVF gives you $50 off and my birthday is in April.


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> I went a bit overboard
> 
> New Julian Two Dress
> in LEAF MEADOW SMALL WHITE
> 
> New Jeanne Two Dress
> in PAPER FOREST GREEN
> 
> New Jeanne Two Dress
> in TINY MARKS BLACK
> 
> New Jeanne Two Dress
> in BURMA ROSE SMALL BLUE



NIIIICE! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> lol, Sammi! I cannot wait to see your dresses!
> 
> what, 50 USD off? How can you claim? My B'day is in March



I remember calling the boutique last year and they applied it to my order.  Well looks like you'll need to get some more stuff next month to take advantage of the promotion


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> here you go, hun:
> 
> *Julian cracker jack* in pink, I believe from vintage spring 2009 !!
> 
> Good luck and I keep my eyes open too!


 Thank you .


----------



## foxycleopatra

Another JEANNE in Love is Life Graffiti, size 12 (good price, NWT)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160734527562


----------



## fieryfashionist

Okay, sooo I tried the Francesca on today!!   Loooove the print... really, really nice!   As for the style, well, it's definitely a departure for me and quite short, haha.  For me, it's a "buy on sale cuz I can't justify retail" piece.  I do think it would work nicely as a tunic too, which is awesome. 

Anyway, I did come home with something (had a Bloomies credit to make use of)!  I'll post pics on Tuesday, as I plan to wear it out then!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> thank you, fiery
> 
> I'm looking forward to do the modeling pics either on Monday or Tuesday evening - I hope UPS will deliver already Monday evening!



You're welcome!   Oooooh, I'll be stalking the thread on both days in anticipation of your pics!


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Okay, sooo I tried the Francesca on today!!  Loooove the print... really, really nice!  As for the style, well, it's definitely a departure for me and quite short, haha. For me, it's a "buy on sale cuz I can't justify retail" piece. I do think it would work nicely as a tunic too, which is awesome.
> 
> Anyway, I did come home with something (had a Bloomies credit to make use of)!  I'll post pics on Tuesday, as I plan to wear it out then!


 Can't wait to see!


----------



## sammix3

fieryfashionist said:


> Okay, sooo I tried the Francesca on today!!   Loooove the print... really, really nice!   As for the style, well, it's definitely a departure for me and quite short, haha.  For me, it's a "buy on sale cuz I can't justify retail" piece.  I do think it would work nicely as a tunic too, which is awesome.
> 
> Anyway, I did come home with something (had a Bloomies credit to make use of)!  I'll post pics on Tuesday, as I plan to wear it out then!



Can't wait to see it hehe


----------



## Butterfly_77

*13.02.2012  12:25  The driver was unable to collect funds on the 1st delivery attempt. A 2nd delivery attempt will be made.  *

I hope I'm at home for the second attempt....


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> *13.02.2012 12:25 The driver was unable to collect funds on the 1st delivery attempt. A 2nd delivery attempt will be made. *
> 
> I hope I'm at home for the second attempt....


 Well you better be, we need some eye candy . My stuff won't be here until Thursday.


----------



## Shopmore

Hi ladies - I'm a lurker here just wondering if anyone knows the launch date for DVF  collaboration with Gap.  I saw it in the Instyle mag and am already eyeing some pieces.  Also, is there going to be a matching line for women?  I'd live to match DDs... Yes, it's a little corny


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> *13.02.2012  12:25  The driver was unable to collect funds on the 1st delivery attempt. A 2nd delivery attempt will be made.  *
> 
> I hope I'm at home for the second attempt....



Oh no!! Silly driver, doesn't he know this is a very important package that needs to be in the hands of butterfly IMMEDIATELY?? This is obviously a life or death situation... 



Shopmore said:


> Hi ladies - I'm a lurker here just wondering if anyone knows the launch date for DVF  collaboration with Gap.  I saw it in the Instyle mag and am already eyeing some pieces.  Also, is there going to be a matching line for women?  I'd live to match DDs... Yes, it's a little corny



What?? I haven't heard about it. Tell us more please!


----------



## sammix3

Ok I just googled DVF and Gap collaboration. Looks like its a kids collection. Guess what that means? Size 14 and 16 here I come!!  oh and the rumored release date is March.  If anyone has more info, please let me know!


----------



## Shopmore

sammix3 said:


> Ok I just googled DVF and Gap collaboration. Looks like its a kids collection. Guess what that means? Size 14 and 16 here I come!!  oh and the rumored release date is March. If anyone has more info, please let me know!


 
I just found that it will be out March 15th!!!

http://www.flare.com/fashion/gallery/54345--first-look-dvf-for-gapkids-babygap


----------



## Butterfly_77

I'll drive to the depot in 1.5 hrs to get my goodies - ok, I'm a bit crazy but it's only 30 minutes in total or so, so I thought instead of hitting the treadmill (was running outsides yesterday already for 10 km), I'll do some pics for you later 

Hope that the parcel is physically there - normally it's really a mess to get a parcel in the evening...

crossing my fingers and I'm back asap!



megt10 said:


> Well you better be, we need some eye candy . My stuff won't be here until Thursday.





sammix3 said:


> Oh no!! Silly driver, doesn't he know this is a very important package that needs to be in the hands of butterfly IMMEDIATELY?? This is obviously a life or death situation...
> 
> 
> 
> What?? I haven't heard about it. Tell us more please!


----------



## sammix3

Shopmore said:


> I just found that it will be out March 15th!!!
> 
> http://www.flare.com/fashion/gallery/54345--first-look-dvf-for-gapkids-babygap



Thanks for the link but there's nothing I like.. I wonder if this is it or there will be more?


----------



## Butterfly_77

I have the parcel.....off to snap some modeling pics


----------



## Butterfly_77

Ladies, are you ready? 

a couple of thoughts (very first thoughts, though)

New Jeanne two dresses in general --> no more button at the cuff, only a single cuff (which I prefer - although I've learned to love the silver colored one from the last collection)

all dresses: ever so slightly more generous lengthwise than last spring/summer

New Jeanne two in *Tiny Marks Black:* nice dress for the office and a nice staple print. perfect for all year round!

New Julian two in *Leaf Meadow small white*: a really nice print (sorry, my pic is crap - I'll post another one, once I get to wear the dress probably end of this week). It's a really nice mid-blue! Perfect for spring/summer 

New Jeanne two in *Paper Forest Green*: I totally love this dress. It's so fresh and the print is not overwhelming at all! I'm so glad that I bought this one!!

New Jeanne two in *Burma Rose Small*: this was my favorite print from the DVF.com site. While I like it, it's not the most favorite of my recent order. The roses are not white but a salmon pinkish-color. The blue is very nice. The sizing is a bit odd on this one (or is it just my dress); it's very tight, almost a size down compared to the other 2 new jeanne dresses.

what do you think? Which one do you like the most?

I hope I could enable and sweeten the waiting time until Thursday for our dear meg


----------



## cheburashka

Oh my god! The last two I do not even have words for, incredible !!!!!! All look great on you, but those are simply stunners.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, dear cheburashka 

I'm so glad that I left my comfort zone and ordered the last one!

....DH still doesn't like the last one *lol* he thinks, it's too busy...but then he only saw the pictures; will try to convince him once I wear the dress going out with him...



cheburashka said:


> Oh my god! The last two I do not even have words for, incredible !!!!!! All look great on you, but those are simply stunners.


----------



## LABAG

You look fantastic!!!the dresses are so beautiful, and I have to say , you wear them so well!. 
YOur husband should encourage you to wear DVF'S wrap dresses-and the last dress is so fun , and full of color-, so SPRING 
Congrats , and you have us all jealous


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, dear labag. 

he can be quite conservative sometimes - but I'm sure he's gonna like it in the end (right now it's still below zero degrees and we're somehow still in winter mood  )



LABAG said:


> You look fantastic!!!the dresses are so beautiful, and I have to say , you wear them so well!.
> YOur husband should encourage you to wear DVF'S wrap dresses-and the last dress is so fun , and full of color-, so SPRING
> Congrats , and you have us all jealous


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> thank you so much, dear labag.
> 
> he can be quite conservative sometimes - but I'm sure he's gonna like it in the end (right now it's still below zero degrees and we're somehow still in winter mood  )



They are all winners!! The prints are just fantastic this season!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Lovely wrap choices, *Butterfly!*  But I am challenging you to step out of your comfort zone even more and buy a NON-wrap!   I promise your figure would be incredible in something like the Jori.   But with that said, the second from the last Jeanne needs to be packaged to my house and no one gets hurt.


----------



## BougieBoo

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, are you ready?
> 
> a couple of thoughts (very first thoughts, though)
> 
> New Jeanne two dresses in general --> no more button at the cuff, only a single cuff (which I prefer - although I've learned to love the silver colored one from the last collection)
> 
> all dresses: ever so slightly more generous lengthwise than last spring/summer
> 
> New Jeanne two in *Tiny Marks Black:* nice dress for the office and a nice staple print. perfect for all year round!
> 
> New Julian two in *Leaf Meadow small white*: a really nice print (sorry, my pic is crap - I'll post another one, once I get to wear the dress probably end of this week). It's a really nice mid-blue! Perfect for spring/summer
> 
> New Jeanne two in *Paper Forest Green*: I totally love this dress. It's so fresh and the print is not overwhelming at all! I'm so glad that I bought this one!!
> 
> New Jeanne two in *Burma Rose Small*: this was my favorite print from the DVF.com site. While I like it, it's not the most favorite of my recent order. The roses are not white but a salmon pinkish-color. The blue is very nice. The sizing is a bit odd on this one (or is it just my dress); it's very tight, almost a size down compared to the other 2 new jeanne dresses.
> 
> what do you think? Which one do you like the most?
> 
> I hope I could enable and sweeten the waiting time until Thursday for our dear meg



I love them all but I especially love the paper forest green print! That's now on my to-do list!! LOL!!


----------



## Greentea

Anyone watch the fall 2012 fashion show on DVF.com?
There is a tweedy bomber-like jacket that I NEED!


----------



## AEGIS

Shopmore said:


> I just found that it will be out March 15th!!!
> 
> http://www.flare.com/fashion/gallery/54345--first-look-dvf-for-gapkids-babygap





oo--now i want a kid!

thank heavens for lil sisters


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> I'll drive to the depot in 1.5 hrs to get my goodies - ok, I'm a bit crazy but it's only 30 minutes in total or so, so I thought instead of hitting the treadmill (was running outsides yesterday already for 10 km), I'll do some pics for you later
> 
> Hope that the parcel is physically there - normally it's really a mess to get a parcel in the evening...
> 
> crossing my fingers and I'm back asap!


 Fingers crossed and can't wait to see!


----------



## ucsfmd

Anybody else here wear their DVF wrap dresses w flats? I'm not a heels girl so I tend to wear my wrap dresses w flats like my gold tory burch revas.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, ladies!

Today, I'm wearing the tiny marks black to the office. 

@ Duke: you're so right, I need to step out of my comfort zone *lol*. So, you'd recommend the Jori? Anything elese that you can see me wearing? I'm in London the first weekend of march and I make sure that I have time to pass by the DVF boutique and try as many non wrap dresses as I can (I'm curious whether my curvy figure will be ok for DVF non wrap dresses though...)

Now, I'm waiting to see YOUR spring/summer buys 



Greentea said:


> They are all winners!! The prints are just fantastic this season!!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> Lovely wrap choices, *Butterfly!* But I am challenging you to step out of your comfort zone even more and buy a NON-wrap!  I promise your figure would be incredible in something like the Jori.  But with that said, the second from the last Jeanne needs to be packaged to my house and no one gets hurt.


 


BougieBoo said:


> I love them all but I especially love the paper forest green print! That's now on my to-do list!! LOL!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

to be honest, no! First, I'm a heels girl and second, my legs are to short to wear anything other than skinnies with flat shoes.

please post pics - I'm sure you look wonderful!



ucsfmd said:


> Anybody else here wear their DVF wrap dresses w flats? I'm not a heels girl so I tend to wear my wrap dresses w flats like my gold tory burch revas.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Butterfly_77

Meg, I posted all pcitures - have you seen it?





megt10 said:


> Fingers crossed and can't wait to see!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> Meg, I posted all pcitures - have you seen it?


 Ok, just saw them. Must have missed the previous page. I love them all and you look fantastic! Now I am going to have to revisit the DVF site and see what else needs to go on my list from your order . Thank you for posting pics, you really look beautiful in all of the dresses they are all winners.


----------



## megt10

ucsfmd said:


> Anybody else here wear their DVF wrap dresses w flats? I'm not a heels girl so I tend to wear my wrap dresses w flats like my gold tory burch revas.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


  I always wear heels even if they are small ones with my wrap dresses. With sheath dresses I sometimes wear flats depending on the length of the dress.


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> oo--now i want a kid!
> 
> thank heavens for lil sisters




OMG. I love these DVF dresses for little girls. They are so cute.


----------



## mellva

ucsfmd said:


> Anybody else here wear their DVF wrap dresses w flats? I'm not a heels girl so I tend to wear my wrap dresses w flats like my gold tory burch revas.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




I think Tory Burch flats would look great with a DVF wrap dress. Post a picture if you have one.


----------



## mellva

I can't believe some of the great deals for DVF dresses on ebay. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...IBUMCtoZ6k7aJuNii3YEA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Look at this beautiful Jeanne dress that sold for only $25.00!!!!

And this classic DVF Leopard Jeanne for only $95.00

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...IBUMCtoZ6k7aJuNii3YEA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mellva

This DVF Julian is another classic dress at a great deal on ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320848784783?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


And this DVF Jessica wrap is only $38.00. This is a steal!!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320847944776?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## foxycleopatra

mellva said:


> I can't believe some of the great deals for DVF dresses on ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...IBUMCtoZ6k7aJuNii3YEA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> Look at this beautiful Jeanne dress that sold for only $25.00!!!!
> 
> And this classic DVF Leopard Jeanne for only $95.00
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...IBUMCtoZ6k7aJuNii3YEA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



The $95 one will most likely be back on eBay for at least double the price (judging by the private buyer ID).  The $25 one is actually a fake; it's a blatantly fake version of the Snow Trees print.


----------



## mellva

foxycleopatra said:


> The $95 one will most likely be back on eBay for at least double the price (judging by the private buyer ID).  The $25 one is actually a fake; it's a blatantly fake version of the Snow Trees print.




I did not realize the Snow Tree dress was a fake DVF. Thank you for letting me know. I would have bid on it if it was still available. I guess I should post on this thread if I'm not sure first.


----------



## madeofdreams

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, are you ready?
> 
> a couple of thoughts (very first thoughts, though)
> 
> New Jeanne two dresses in general --> no more button at the cuff, only a single cuff (which I prefer - although I've learned to love the silver colored one from the last collection)
> 
> all dresses: ever so slightly more generous lengthwise than last spring/summer
> 
> New Jeanne two in *Tiny Marks Black:* nice dress for the office and a nice staple print. perfect for all year round!
> 
> New Julian two in *Leaf Meadow small white*: a really nice print (sorry, my pic is crap - I'll post another one, once I get to wear the dress probably end of this week). It's a really nice mid-blue! Perfect for spring/summer
> 
> New Jeanne two in *Paper Forest Green*: I totally love this dress. It's so fresh and the print is not overwhelming at all! I'm so glad that I bought this one!!
> 
> New Jeanne two in *Burma Rose Small*: this was my favorite print from the DVF.com site. While I like it, it's not the most favorite of my recent order. The roses are not white but a salmon pinkish-color. The blue is very nice. The sizing is a bit odd on this one (or is it just my dress); it's very tight, almost a size down compared to the other 2 new jeanne dresses.
> 
> what do you think? Which one do you like the most?
> 
> I hope I could enable and sweeten the waiting time until Thursday for our dear meg



You have the most amazing collection. Kudos - you are my inspiration for sure!!


----------



## madeofdreams

ucsfmd said:


> Anybody else here wear their DVF wrap dresses w flats? I'm not a heels girl so I tend to wear my wrap dresses w flats like my gold tory burch revas.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Me!! I tend to mix both - on days where I have to run errands, I will wear flats whereas others will be accompanied by heels. Flats usually are my Tods ballerina dees, Tods flats, Tory burch flats or ferragamo varina flats. I tend to veer towards dressier flats (rather than say my repetto) because I don't want to look too casual. 

I recently bought the *New Jeanne stars* dress (which *butterfly_77* modelled .. Got it from the DVF sale - love it but I saw someone wearing the same print today!! Ugh


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, my dear. I'm looking forward to YOUR pics as well 



megt10 said:


> Ok, just saw them. Must have missed the previous page. I love them all and you look fantastic! Now I am going to have to revisit the DVF site and see what else needs to go on my list from your order . Thank you for posting pics, you really look beautiful in all of the dresses they are all winners.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much 

please post pictures of you too 



madeofdreams said:


> You have the most amazing collection. Kudos - you are my inspiration for sure!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Anybody a size 14?

I own (and very much love) this dress

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...=190640288024&ps=63&clkid=6324046863555486994


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, are you ready?
> 
> a couple of thoughts (very first thoughts, though)
> 
> New Jeanne two dresses in general --> no more button at the cuff, only a single cuff (which I prefer - although I've learned to love the silver colored one from the last collection)
> 
> all dresses: ever so slightly more generous lengthwise than last spring/summer
> 
> New Jeanne two in *Tiny Marks Black:* nice dress for the office and a nice staple print. perfect for all year round!
> 
> New Julian two in *Leaf Meadow small white*: a really nice print (sorry, my pic is crap - I'll post another one, once I get to wear the dress probably end of this week). It's a really nice mid-blue! Perfect for spring/summer
> 
> New Jeanne two in *Paper Forest Green*: I totally love this dress. It's so fresh and the print is not overwhelming at all! I'm so glad that I bought this one!!
> 
> New Jeanne two in *Burma Rose Small*: this was my favorite print from the DVF.com site. While I like it, it's not the most favorite of my recent order. The roses are not white but a salmon pinkish-color. The blue is very nice. The sizing is a bit odd on this one (or is it just my dress); it's very tight, almost a size down compared to the other 2 new jeanne dresses.
> 
> what do you think? Which one do you like the most?
> 
> I hope I could enable and sweeten the waiting time until Thursday for our dear meg



Love them all!!!  The Burma Rose is my favorite  too and I do agree, the Paper Forest is not too busy and looks fab on!  You wear DVF soooo well!!  And yes I do agree that you should try some non-wraps.  

Off to do some online shopping and update my DVF list hehe


----------



## DC-Cutie

Can I just vent for a moment?

I really hate it when a buyer has a stock photo in their eBay description and a teeny tiny actual photo.  Then when you ask to see the DVF Hologram, closer pics of the item, etc.  They get their panties in a bunch!!!!

UUUGGGHHHH!!!


----------



## mellva

DC-Cutie said:


> Can I just vent for a moment?
> 
> I really hate it when a buyer has a stock photo in their eBay description and a teeny tiny actual photo.  Then when you ask to see the DVF Hologram, closer pics of the item, etc.  They get their panties in a bunch!!!!
> 
> UUUGGGHHHH!!!




I agree. Either this seller is selling a fake or is too lazy to take more pics. I would just pass on that seller. It sounds like she would be a pain in the a**** if you won the auction.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> thank you so much, my dear. I'm looking forward to YOUR pics as well


 Just checked my shipping again and it is still Thursday after seeing yours I really can't wait to get mine. I also went to Nordstrom on line and they have several of the new dresses. I prefer buying from them, no shipping and bonus bucks. I am thinking about the Maja has anyone tried this on? I am not sure about it for me since I am broad across the shoulders and back. I also like it in the halo buds large red best but that is only on DVF. I will probably pre-order the Kinaya in Deep grape from Nordstrom and also thinking about the Kimmie. I love the look of it but it really doesn't look bra friendly and though I don't have much going on I still need a bra and hate strapless. Still I might try it since returns are very easy for me with Nordstrom since there is one right down the street from me.


----------



## phiphi

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, are you ready?
> 
> a couple of thoughts (very first thoughts, though)
> 
> New Jeanne two dresses in general --> no more button at the cuff, only a single cuff (which I prefer - although I've learned to love the silver colored one from the last collection)
> 
> all dresses: ever so slightly more generous lengthwise than last spring/summer
> 
> New Jeanne two in *Tiny Marks Black:* nice dress for the office and a nice staple print. perfect for all year round!
> 
> New Julian two in *Leaf Meadow small white*: a really nice print (sorry, my pic is crap - I'll post another one, once I get to wear the dress probably end of this week). It's a really nice mid-blue! Perfect for spring/summer
> 
> New Jeanne two in *Paper Forest Green*: I totally love this dress. It's so fresh and the print is not overwhelming at all! I'm so glad that I bought this one!!
> 
> New Jeanne two in *Burma Rose Small*: this was my favorite print from the DVF.com site. While I like it, it's not the most favorite of my recent order. The roses are not white but a salmon pinkish-color. The blue is very nice. The sizing is a bit odd on this one (or is it just my dress); it's very tight, almost a size down compared to the other 2 new jeanne dresses.
> 
> what do you think? Which one do you like the most?
> 
> I hope I could enable and sweeten the waiting time until Thursday for our dear meg



wonderful additions butterfly!! the burma rose print is really pretty!



AEGIS said:


> oo--now i want a kid!
> 
> thank heavens for lil sisters



.. and nieces!!


----------



## sammix3

Happy valentines day!! Wearing my Aina today with my CL Ron Ron zeppas and pink Celine mini luggage


----------



## LABAG

Sammix-you look like you're ready for a Valentine's nite, dinner and a fab gift!
Love EVERYTHING-even the iphone holder:okay:


----------



## AEGIS

ucsfmd said:


> Anybody else here wear their DVF wrap dresses w flats? I'm not a heels girl so I tend to wear my wrap dresses w flats like my gold tory burch revas.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




i do.  i can't be in heels all the time.


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day!! Wearing my Aina today with my CL Ron Ron zeppas and pink Celine mini luggage




You look beautiful in your Aina and your Celine. Perfect for V day!!!!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day!! Wearing my Aina today with my CL Ron Ron zeppas and pink Celine mini luggage


 You look fantastic Sammi! Have a great Valentines Day!


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day!! Wearing my Aina today with my CL Ron Ron zeppas and pink Celine mini luggage



Too cute!!!!

I usually wear my DVF dresses with wedges or pumps. I feel too short to do flats with my wrap.

If I get a Reina, I'm hoping to wear it with flat sandals.


----------



## Dukeprincess

ucsfmd said:


> Anybody else here wear their DVF wrap dresses w flats? I'm not a heels girl so I tend to wear my wrap dresses w flats like my gold tory burch revas.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I wear flats with mine sometimes when I don't feel like wearing heels.  I am tall, so I tend to wear flats with shorter DVFs (including non-wraps).


----------



## megt10

My Koemi dress arrived today from Saks. It is really cute. I took pics but not sure what happened. It isn't too short which was my main concern. Probably could have sized down it but plan on wearing it this summer with flat sandals in a very casual way. Here is the best pic I could get. I will retake them when I wear it. In these pics I look like I don't even have legs. I am wearing hot pink CL and you can't even tell


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> My Koemi dress arrived today from Saks. It is really cute. I took pics but not sure what happened. It isn't too short which was my main concern. Probably could have sized down it but plan on wearing it this summer with flat sandals in a very casual way. Here is the best pic I could get. I will retake them when I wear it. In these pics I look like I don't even have legs. I am wearing hot pink CL and you can't even tell



This is such a perfect warm-weather vacation dress - too cute! I also love your VCA jewelry!


----------



## Slavisa

Can anyone help id the name of this dress? I bought it in 2010, am wanting to sell on eBay but like to provide a tonne of info when selling, but don't know the name of it!!

Thanks :help:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Slavisa said:


> Can anyone help id the name of this dress? I bought it in 2010, am wanting to sell on eBay but like to provide a tonne of info when selling, but don't know the name of it!!
> 
> Thanks :help:


It is the Westlie in Beetle Bug Print


----------



## Dukeprincess

I know some ladies were looking to score a Reina, here's one in Desert Orchid for $177!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...36007?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=1067


----------



## Slavisa

Dukeprincess said:


> It is the Westlie in Beetle Bug Print



Well so it is!! Thank you, you are awesome!!!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> This is such a perfect warm-weather vacation dress - too cute! I also love your VCA jewelry!


 Thanks Greentea. It really is cute. The pics just don't do it justice. It is super casual in my opinion and you are right it is the perfect vacation dress. You have a good eye btw. I just got the bracelet for Valentines Day . Last year I got the necklace and earrings. I rarely wear them all together that is too matchy matchy for me but I actually like the necklace with the bracelet. I will probably like the earrings and bracelet together too.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks so much, hun. Any new dresses you ordered? Cannot wait to see in action pics   



sammix3 said:


> Love them all!!! The Burma Rose is my favorite too and I do agree, the Paper Forest is not too busy and looks fab on! You wear DVF soooo well!! And yes I do agree that you should try some non-wraps.
> 
> Off to do some online shopping and update my DVF list hehe


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're so right - this goes on my nerves too and I tend to ignore those listings (although, sometimes I try to get more pictures; some sellers are very kindly sending good pictures and others just don't react...)



DC-Cutie said:


> Can I just vent for a moment?
> 
> I really hate it when a buyer has a stock photo in their eBay description and a teeny tiny actual photo. Then when you ask to see the DVF Hologram, closer pics of the item, etc. They get their panties in a bunch!!!!
> 
> UUUGGGHHHH!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

megs, just another day to go! 

The Maja is one dress I want to look into as well!





megt10 said:


> Just checked my shipping again and it is still Thursday after seeing yours I really can't wait to get mine. I also went to Nordstrom on line and they have several of the new dresses. I prefer buying from them, no shipping and bonus bucks. I am thinking about the Maja has anyone tried this on? I am not sure about it for me since I am broad across the shoulders and back. I also like it in the halo buds large red best but that is only on DVF. I will probably pre-order the Kinaya in Deep grape from Nordstrom and also thinking about the Kimmie. I love the look of it but it really doesn't look bra friendly and though I don't have much going on I still need a bra and hate strapless. Still I might try it since returns are very easy for me with Nordstrom since there is one right down the street from me.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, dear phiphi 



phiphi said:


> wonderful additions butterfly!! the burma rose print is really pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> .. and nieces!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

wow sammi, this outft is tdf! I love the dress and of course the shoes and the bag. I'm so happy for you that you were able to get the bag finally. A very good decision! 



sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day!! Wearing my Aina today with my CL Ron Ron zeppas and pink Celine mini luggage


----------



## Butterfly_77

a very lovely, warm weather & relaxed summer dress. Actually I cannot wait until the warmer temperatures also arrive here in Europe....



megt10 said:


> My Koemi dress arrived today from Saks. It is really cute. I took pics but not sure what happened. It isn't too short which was my main concern. Probably could have sized down it but plan on wearing it this summer with flat sandals in a very casual way. Here is the best pic I could get. I will retake them when I wear it. In these pics I look like I don't even have legs. I am wearing hot pink CL and you can't even tell


----------



## sammix3

LABAG said:


> Sammix-you look like you're ready for a Valentine's nite, dinner and a fab gift!
> Love EVERYTHING-even the iphone holder:okay:



Thanks hun!  I actually have an HTC Evo and am hoping to upgrade to an iPhone this month or the next.  I'm planning on getting a DVF iPhone case 



mellva said:


> You look beautiful in your Aina and your Celine. Perfect for V day!!!!



Thank you!



megt10 said:


> You look fantastic Sammi! Have a great Valentines Day!



Thank you Meg.  I hope you had a great one too!



Greentea said:


> Too cute!!!!
> 
> I usually wear my DVF dresses with wedges or pumps. I feel too short to do flats with my wrap.
> 
> If I get a Reina, I'm hoping to wear it with flat sandals.



I think the Reina will be fine with flats or heels/wedges.  I've worn mine with both.  With the wraps, definitely heels/wedges.



megt10 said:


> My Koemi dress arrived today from Saks. It is really cute. I took pics but not sure what happened. It isn't too short which was my main concern. Probably could have sized down it but plan on wearing it this summer with flat sandals in a very casual way. Here is the best pic I could get. I will retake them when I wear it. In these pics I look like I don't even have legs. I am wearing hot pink CL and you can't even tell



You look beautiful!



Dukeprincess said:


> I know some ladies were looking to score a Reina, here's one in Desert Orchid for $177!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...36007?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=1067



UGH sold out in my size!!!!  And I had it bookmarked and looked at it just the day before yesterday.  :cry:



Butterfly_77 said:


> thanks so much, hun. Any new dresses you ordered? Cannot wait to see in action pics



Not yet, I am trying to be good and wait for friends and family.  However, if I get my iPhone soon I will order some stuff on DVF.com since I want the phone case.  I am so due for some new DVF items!



Butterfly_77 said:


> wow sammi, this outft is tdf! I love the dress and of course the shoes and the bag. I'm so happy for you that you were able to get the bag finally. A very good decision!



Thank you!!!


----------



## megt10

Slavisa said:


> Can anyone help id the name of this dress? I bought it in 2010, am wanting to sell on eBay but like to provide a tonne of info when selling, but don't know the name of it!!
> 
> Thanks :help:


 Wow the dress looks so fabulous on you if I were you I would keep it. I have the same dress and love it. It is just so pretty.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> megs, just another day to go!
> 
> The Maja is one dress I want to look into as well!


 I know, can't wait. I am really loving the Maja in a print. I may go ahead and order it though I am pretty sure that it won't work for me because of my shoulder and back width.


Butterfly_77 said:


> a very lovely, warm weather & relaxed summer dress. Actually I cannot wait until the warmer temperatures also arrive here in Europe....


 It really is a cute dress, I wish I could have gotten a good pic. It looks a lot better than the pics show. 


sammix3 said:


> Thanks hun! I actually have an HTC Evo and am hoping to upgrade to an iPhone this month or the next. I'm planning on getting a DVF iPhone case
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Meg. I hope you had a great one too!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the Reina will be fine with flats or heels/wedges. I've worn mine with both. With the wraps, definitely heels/wedges.
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> UGH sold out in my size!!!! And I had it bookmarked and looked at it just the day before yesterday. :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, I am trying to be good and wait for friends and family. However, if I get my iPhone soon I will order some stuff on DVF.com since I want the phone case. I am so due for some new DVF items!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!!


 Thanks Sammi, we had a great Valentines Day. I hope that you did as well.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> Ladies, are you ready?
> 
> a couple of thoughts (very first thoughts, though)
> 
> New Jeanne two dresses in general --> no more button at the cuff, only a single cuff (which I prefer - although I've learned to love the silver colored one from the last collection)
> 
> all dresses: ever so slightly more generous lengthwise than last spring/summer
> 
> New Jeanne two in Tiny Marks Black: nice dress for the office and a nice staple print. perfect for all year round!
> 
> New Julian two in Leaf Meadow small white: a really nice print (sorry, my pic is crap - I'll post another one, once I get to wear the dress probably end of this week). It's a really nice mid-blue! Perfect for spring/summer
> 
> New Jeanne two in Paper Forest Green: I totally love this dress. It's so fresh and the print is not overwhelming at all! I'm so glad that I bought this one!!
> 
> New Jeanne two in Burma Rose Small: this was my favorite print from the DVF.com site. While I like it, it's not the most favorite of my recent order. The roses are not white but a salmon pinkish-color. The blue is very nice. The sizing is a bit odd on this one (or is it just my dress); it's very tight, almost a size down compared to the other 2 new jeanne dresses.
> 
> what do you think? Which one do you like the most?
> 
> I hope I could enable and sweeten the waiting time until Thursday for our dear meg



With your figure, what would NOT look good on you?!   My favorite prints are the last two... so vibrant!!   All keepers for sure!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Happy valentines day!! Wearing my Aina today with my CL Ron Ron zeppas and pink Celine mini luggage



I hope you had a wonderful  day!!   Love the outfit!!   My eyes went toward your fab Celine, in all of its hot pink glory!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

megt10 said:
			
		

> My Koemi dress arrived today from Saks. It is really cute. I took pics but not sure what happened. It isn't too short which was my main concern. Probably could have sized down it but plan on wearing it this summer with flat sandals in a very casual way. Here is the best pic I could get. I will retake them when I wear it. In these pics I look like I don't even have legs. I am wearing hot pink CL and you can't even tell



What a pretty "it's hot out, but I can throw this on in a pinch and still look fab" dress on you!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's Day!!   My first time in three years not being single, woo hoo!  Anyway, the dress I picked up this wknd (a repeat, haha) is the charcoal grey lace Zarita!  I have the navy one already (wore it to my best friends rehearsal dinner last Sept., but really liked the grey as well, so couldn't resist!  Wore it out last night! 

My girly accessories (pink glitter Anya Hindmarch clutch, CL red patent - more burgundy-ish - Triclos)






+My Happy Sport heart watch... perfect for the day! 





(Quick snaps - excuse the dirty mirror, oops)!


----------



## kat99

fieryfashionist said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's Day!!   My first time in three years not being single, woo hoo!  Anyway, the dress I picked up this wknd (a repeat, haha) is the charcoal grey lace Zarita!  I have the navy one already (wore it to my best friends rehearsal dinner last Sept., but really liked the grey as well, so couldn't resist!  Wore it out last night!
> 
> My girly accessories (pink glitter Anya Hindmarch clutch, CL red patent - more burgundy-ish - Triclos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +My Happy Sport heart watch... perfect for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Quick snaps - excuse the dirty mirror, oops)!



Wow you look gorgeous! Love that dress on you


----------



## sammix3

fieryfashionist said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's Day!!   My first time in three years not being single, woo hoo!  Anyway, the dress I picked up this wknd (a repeat, haha) is the charcoal grey lace Zarita!  I have the navy one already (wore it to my best friends rehearsal dinner last Sept., but really liked the grey as well, so couldn't resist!  Wore it out last night!
> 
> My girly accessories (pink glitter Anya Hindmarch clutch, CL red patent - more burgundy-ish - Triclos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +My Happy Sport heart watch... perfect for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Quick snaps - excuse the dirty mirror, oops)!



You look great!!! The clutch is super cute. How does the Zarita fit compared to the wraps? I'm considered the black Sarita since I think it'll make a great LBD.


----------



## fieryfashionist

sammix3 said:
			
		

> You look great!!! The clutch is super cute. How does the Zarita fit compared to the wraps? I'm considered the black Sarita since I think it'll make a great LBD.



Aww, thanks!!   I bought it in my usual size 4!  Thing is, this dress is a bit too loose in the waist for me, since my waist is smaller in comparison to my hips (and the lacey material isn't as body hugging as, say, the wool/spandex blend of my beloved Aritas)... that said, I prefer a more fitted look for this type of dress.  

I think the models on websites tend to have a more up and down figure, so it hangs very nicely (my hips and a$$ in the way of that happening, haha ) and in order to achieve that, I'd say you'd need to size up at least a size.  

If you want it to be fitted, TTS is good, but if you want a lil more room, go up a size!   I definitely think the black Sarita would make a perfect LBD!


----------



## fieryfashionist

kat99 said:
			
		

> Wow you look gorgeous! Love that dress on you



Aww, thank you!!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> My Koemi dress arrived today from Saks. It is really cute. I took pics but not sure what happened. It isn't too short which was my main concern. Probably could have sized down it but plan on wearing it this summer with flat sandals in a very casual way. Here is the best pic I could get. I will retake them when I wear it. In these pics I look like I don't even have legs. I am wearing hot pink CL and you can't even tell




super duper cute!


----------



## AEGIS

fieryfashionist said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's Day!!   My first time in three years not being single, woo hoo!  Anyway, the dress I picked up this wknd (a repeat, haha) is the charcoal grey lace Zarita!  I have the navy one already (wore it to my best friends rehearsal dinner last Sept., but really liked the grey as well, so couldn't resist!  Wore it out last night!
> 
> My girly accessories (pink glitter Anya Hindmarch clutch, CL red patent - more burgundy-ish - Triclos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +My Happy Sport heart watch... perfect for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Quick snaps - excuse the dirty mirror, oops)!





super duper cute!


----------



## sammix3

fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, thanks!!   I bought it in my usual size 4!  Thing is, this dress is a bit too loose in the waist for me, since my waist is smaller in comparison to my hips (and the lacey material isn't as body hugging as, say, the wool/spandex blend of my beloved Aritas)... that said, I prefer a more fitted look for this type of dress.
> 
> I think the models on websites tend to have a more up and down figure, so it hangs very nicely (my hips and a$$ in the way of that happening, haha ) and in order to achieve that, I'd say you'd need to size up at least a size.
> 
> If you want it to be fitted, TTS is good, but if you want a lil more room, go up a size!   I definitely think the black Sarita would make a perfect LBD!



Thanks babe!


----------



## Greentea

fieryfashionist said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's Day!!   My first time in three years not being single, woo hoo!  Anyway, the dress I picked up this wknd (a repeat, haha) is the charcoal grey lace Zarita!  I have the navy one already (wore it to my best friends rehearsal dinner last Sept., but really liked the grey as well, so couldn't resist!  Wore it out last night!
> 
> My girly accessories (pink glitter Anya Hindmarch clutch, CL red patent - more burgundy-ish - Triclos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +My Happy Sport heart watch... perfect for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Quick snaps - excuse the dirty mirror, oops)!



This is all just spectacular! I hope you enjoyed your special evening!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, my dear! I'm so happy that I was able to get all 4 



fieryfashionist said:


> With your figure, what would NOT look good on you?!   My favorite prints are the last two... so vibrant!!   All keepers for sure!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

WOW - you're looking absolutely fabulous (and hot)! I love the dress and your accessories! Your boyfriend must have been a very happy man to go on a V-day date with you! Picture perfect!! 



fieryfashionist said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's Day!!   My first time in three years not being single, woo hoo!  Anyway, the dress I picked up this wknd (a repeat, haha) is the charcoal grey lace Zarita!  I have the navy one already (wore it to my best friends rehearsal dinner last Sept., but really liked the grey as well, so couldn't resist!  Wore it out last night!
> 
> My girly accessories (pink glitter Anya Hindmarch clutch, CL red patent - more burgundy-ish - Triclos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +My Happy Sport heart watch... perfect for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Quick snaps - excuse the dirty mirror, oops)!


----------



## Butterfly_77

I was so longing nicer weather, but it was still freezing cold with a mix of snow and rain....brrrrr.

But anyway, I wanted to have some color in my outfit and decided to wear the New Jeanne in Brambles pink. Unfortunately, it influenced only my mood and not the weather, but still 

........do those mirrors in the changing rooms of H&M really have a slimming effect? Strange........


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> super duper cute!


 Thanks Aegis. I really like it. It looks a lot better than the pic irl. I think that I will wear it a lot this summer with flats.


----------



## Slavisa

megt10 said:


> Wow the dress looks so fabulous on you if I were you I would keep it. I have the same dress and love it. It is just so pretty.



Im trying to declutter my life and get ride of things that I have worn less than twice in the past 2 years and this is one of them


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> What a pretty "it's hot out, but I can throw this on in a pinch and still look fab" dress on you!!


 Thanks Fiery, that is exactly how I see this dress. Casual and cute.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> I was so longing nicer weather, but it was still freezing cold with a mix of snow and rain....brrrrr.
> 
> But anyway, I wanted to have some color in my outfit and decided to wear the New Jeanne in Brambles pink. Unfortunately, it influenced only my mood and not the weather, but still
> 
> ........do those mirrors in the changing rooms of H&M really have a slimming effect? Strange........


 I love this color and print on you. I eye is always drawn to that color in you wardrobe and I always think I need this in my closet. Now I know for sure that I do .


----------



## megt10

Slavisa said:


> Im trying to declutter my life and get ride of things that I have worn less than twice in the past 2 years and this is one of them


 Totally get that but damn it looks so good on you. I think in stead of getting rid of it I would make several occassions to wear it . Just saying.


----------



## fieryfashionist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> super duper cute!



Thank you! 




			
				sammix3 said:
			
		

> Thanks babe!



Sure thing! 




			
				Greentea said:
			
		

> This is all just spectacular! I hope you enjoyed your special evening!!



That's so sweet of you to say... thank you!   I had a wonderful time... I hope your Valentine's day was special, too! 




			
				Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> WOW - you're looking absolutely fabulous (and hot)! I love the dress and your accessories! Your boyfriend must have been a very happy man to go on a V-day date with you! Picture perfect!!



Okay, now I reallllly am ... thank you SO much!!    The dress is pretty short on me (he def did not mind that, haha ), but the abbreviated length is balanced by the lace and elegant cut, so it works and I felt good in it!


----------



## fieryfashionist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks Fiery, that is exactly how I see this dress. Casual and cute.



Your welcome!   Yup, it screams that!  Dresses like that are so awesome when it's 28272 degrees out!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> I was so longing nicer weather, but it was still freezing cold with a mix of snow and rain....brrrrr.
> 
> But anyway, I wanted to have some color in my outfit and decided to wear the New Jeanne in Brambles pink. Unfortunately, it influenced only my mood and not the weather, but still
> 
> ........do those mirrors in the changing rooms of H&M really have a slimming effect? Strange........



Haha, slimming mirror, girl, please!   You look fab!   Love the brambles in pink... I realized I don't have anything in that print, hmm... I should change that!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> thank you so much, my dear! I'm so happy that I was able to get all 4



You're welcome!   Hey, if it looks that fab, it's money well spent... may as well get four, haha.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*fiery:* You look amazing, I am sure your DBF was 

*butterly:* It is because you are skinny!


----------



## AEGIS

Butterfly_77 said:


> I was so longing nicer weather, but it was still freezing cold with a mix of snow and rain....brrrrr.
> 
> But anyway, I wanted to have some color in my outfit and decided to wear the New Jeanne in Brambles pink. Unfortunately, it influenced only my mood and not the weather, but still
> 
> ........do those mirrors in the changing rooms of H&M really have a slimming effect? Strange........





you look great!


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> Happy valentines day!! Wearing my Aina today with my CL Ron Ron zeppas and pink Celine mini luggage



you look adorbs!



Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, are you ready?
> 
> a couple of thoughts (very first thoughts, though)
> 
> New Jeanne two dresses in general --> no more button at the cuff, only a single cuff (which I prefer - although I've learned to love the silver colored one from the last collection)
> 
> all dresses: ever so slightly more generous lengthwise than last spring/summer
> 
> New Jeanne two in *Tiny Marks Black:* nice dress for the office and a nice staple print. perfect for all year round!
> 
> New Julian two in *Leaf Meadow small white*: a really nice print (sorry, my pic is crap - I'll post another one, once I get to wear the dress probably end of this week). It's a really nice mid-blue! Perfect for spring/summer
> 
> New Jeanne two in *Paper Forest Green*: I totally love this dress. It's so fresh and the print is not overwhelming at all! I'm so glad that I bought this one!!
> 
> New Jeanne two in *Burma Rose Small*: this was my favorite print from the DVF.com site. While I like it, it's not the most favorite of my recent order. The roses are not white but a salmon pinkish-color. The blue is very nice. The sizing is a bit odd on this one (or is it just my dress); it's very tight, almost a size down compared to the other 2 new jeanne dresses.
> 
> what do you think? Which one do you like the most?
> 
> I hope I could enable and sweeten the waiting time until Thursday for our dear meg





i really really like the last one.  i think it's very unique


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> I was so longing nicer weather, but it was still freezing cold with a mix of snow and rain....brrrrr.
> 
> But anyway, I wanted to have some color in my outfit and decided to wear the New Jeanne in Brambles pink. Unfortunately, it influenced only my mood and not the weather, but still
> 
> ........do those mirrors in the changing rooms of H&M really have a slimming effect? Strange........



Simply stunning!


----------



## LABAG

DITTO Sammix3!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, my dear meg. You should get a piece in pink - I keep an eye out for the brambles in pink for you 



megt10 said:


> I love this color and print on you. I eye is always drawn to that color in you wardrobe and I always think I need this in my closet. Now I know for sure that I do .



thank you so much, *fiery*. You should try and find something in the brambles pink; it's such a fun print and I love the color (not too pink and not too red) 



fieryfashionist said:


> Haha, slimming mirror, girl, please!   You look fab!   Love the brambles in pink... I realized I don't have anything in that print, hmm... I should change that!



, dearest *Duke*, thank you so much - but I'm still a size 10 in DVF wraps, so not tiny at all. But those dresses make me feel good and I love wearing one almost every day 



Dukeprincess said:


> *fiery:* You look amazing, I am sure your DBF was
> 
> *butterly:* It is because you are skinny!



:kiss: thank you, dear *Aegis* 



AEGIS said:


> you look great!



thanks, hun 



sammix3 said:


> Simply stunning!


----------



## Butterfly_77

it's very unique indeed - and I had second thoughts about ordering it :roll eyes: cannot wait to wear it for the first time! 



AEGIS said:


> you look adorbs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i really really like the last one.  i think it's very unique


----------



## Butterfly_77

today was another DVF wrap dress day


----------



## Butterfly_77

I def. need to look into the Maja two dress and see which size I am - I love both prints!

http://www.dvf.com/Maja-Two-Dress/D...ABLR&start=3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=mh-prints


----------



## fieryfashionist

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> fiery: You look amazing, I am sure your DBF was
> 
> butterly: It is because you are skinny!



Aww, thank you!!!   Haha, he liked the dress for sure!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> today was another DVF wrap dress day



Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

fieryfashionist said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

here is a blouse i recently got from ebay.  i looove this print


----------



## Butterfly_77

any size 8 lady wants to be my bramble pink twin?  :giggles:

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/DIANE-VON-FURSTENBERG-DVF-Jeanne-Brambles-WRAP-DRESS-8/42642233


----------



## Greentea

AEGIS said:


> here is a blouse i recently got from ebay.  i looove this print



This is the stuff of my dreams!


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> today was another DVF wrap dress day



One of my favorite green prints!


----------



## AEGIS

Greentea said:


> This is the stuff of my dreams!





aww thanks so much!  i love it too.  i plan on belting it with a contrasting belt. maybe yellow.

i am getting this tomorrow.  it is on hold for me because tomorrow i can use my 20% off coupon


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> I def. need to look into the Maja two dress and see which size I am - I love both prints!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Maja-Two-Dress/D...ABLR&start=3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=mh-prints


 I would be curious to see how this runs as well. I love the Maja Two Dress
In halo buds large red. If Nordstrom had this print I would buy it and return it if it didn't work.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> today was another DVF wrap dress day


 Hey dress twin looking gorgeous as always. BTW I got my dresses but haven't tried them on yet. They arrived after I got home from a massage and I wasn't about to get oil on them. I will try them on tomorrow and hopefully get a pic.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> here is a blouse i recently got from ebay. i looove this print


 Congrats Aegis. That is a gorgeous blouse. I can't wait to see it on you.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> aww thanks so much! i love it too. i plan on belting it with a contrasting belt. maybe yellow.
> 
> i am getting this tomorrow. it is on hold for me because tomorrow i can use my 20% off coupon


 This is one of my favorite dresses. I have it in the chili color and the orange and purple. It is so pretty on. I did end up having a snap added to keep it from opening up when I walked.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> This is one of my favorite dresses. I have it in the chili color and the orange and purple. It is so pretty on. I did end up having a snap added to keep it from opening up when I walked.



i am hoping loehmann's has it in other colorways...im going to two locations...maybe 3 on a dvf stock up  im trying to think of what shoes to wear with the color i posted :/


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> i am hoping loehmann's has it in other colorways...im going to two locations...maybe 3 on a dvf stock up im trying to think of what shoes to wear with the color i posted :/


 I think I would wear nude with this dress. Yes this is a dress that should be bought in multiples especially at a good price.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> I think I would wear nude with this dress. Yes this is a dress that should be bought in multiples especially at a good price.




yeah there was only one left at the location closest to me.  so now i am on the hunt for others:ninja: especially with a coupon.

i was thinking nude...i have a pair of camel rolando...and camel color tribtoos. 

i wish i lived on the west coast like you meg. i would wear this dress this weekend!


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> yeah there was only one left at the location closest to me. so now i am on the hunt for others:ninja: especially with a coupon.
> 
> i was thinking nude...i have a pair of camel rolando...and camel color tribtoos.
> 
> i wish i lived on the west coast like you meg. i would wear this dress this weekend!


 I am sure that you will find it. Afterall you are a fierce huntress . If you lived on the west coast you would think that it was freezing at 55 degrees like most of us here. I am trying to figure out what I will be wearing Saturday night to the theatre. I always get cold there no matter how warm it is out.


----------



## foxycleopatra

First lady Michelle ***** greets members of the general public as they enter the Blue Room during their tour of the White House on Feb. 16, 2012. (Official White House Photo by Chuck Kennedy)






it's the same DvF chain link Jeanne that she wore several years back for the White House Xmas card photo.


----------



## foxycleopatra

A few more pics from HuffingtonPost:


----------



## mellva

Butterfly_77 said:


> I was so longing nicer weather, but it was still freezing cold with a mix of snow and rain....brrrrr.
> 
> But anyway, I wanted to have some color in my outfit and decided to wear the New Jeanne in Brambles pink. Unfortunately, it influenced only my mood and not the weather, but still
> 
> ........do those mirrors in the changing rooms of H&M really have a slimming effect? Strange........




I love this Jeanne on you. You look great!!!


----------



## mellva

foxycleopatra said:


> A few more pics from HuffingtonPost:
> 
> i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/209914/slide_209914_702851_large.jpg
> 
> i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/209914/slide_209914_702852_large.jpg
> 
> i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/209914/slide_209914_702853_large.jpg
> 
> i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/209914/slide_209914_702847_large.jpg
> 
> i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/209914/slide_209914_702849_large.jpg



Thanks for posting these great pics. I love this Justin wrap.


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> here is a blouse i recently got from ebay.  i looove this print




Love this blouse. You need to post modeling pics.


----------



## mellva

fieryfashionist said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's Day!!   My first time in three years not being single, woo hoo!  Anyway, the dress I picked up this wknd (a repeat, haha) is the charcoal grey lace Zarita!  I have the navy one already (wore it to my best friends rehearsal dinner last Sept., but really liked the grey as well, so couldn't resist!  Wore it out last night!
> 
> My girly accessories (pink glitter Anya Hindmarch clutch, CL red patent - more burgundy-ish - Triclos)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +My Happy Sport heart watch... perfect for the day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Quick snaps - excuse the dirty mirror, oops)!




This outfit is to die for. You look beautiful and you have a perfect figure!!!!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> today was another DVF wrap dress day





Butterfly_77 said:


> I def. need to look into the Maja two dress and see which size I am - I love both prints!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Maja-Two-Dress/D...ABLR&start=3&preselectsize=yes&cgid=mh-prints



You look great babe!!  I think you will look absolutely amazing in the Maja as well.  Looks like you're gunna have to buy it to see if it works for you 



AEGIS said:


> here is a blouse i recently got from ebay.  i looove this print





AEGIS said:


> aww thanks so much!  i love it too.  i plan on belting it with a contrasting belt. maybe yellow.
> 
> i am getting this tomorrow.  it is on hold for me because tomorrow i can use my 20% off coupon



Cute print on the top Aegis!  Where are you getting the reara and where  is this 20% coupon lol.  You said Loehmann's... are they having a sale  or a special DVF shipment?



megt10 said:


> Hey dress twin looking gorgeous as always. BTW I got my dresses but haven't tried them on yet. They arrived after I got home from a massage and I wasn't about to get oil on them. I will try them on tomorrow and hopefully get a pic.



We need some pics Meg!!  It is Friday so I believe there will be some modeling pics for Shul 



foxycleopatra said:


> A few more pics from HuffingtonPost:
> 
> i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/209914/slide_209914_702851_large.jpg
> 
> i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/209914/slide_209914_702852_large.jpg
> 
> i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/209914/slide_209914_702853_large.jpg
> 
> i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/209914/slide_209914_702847_large.jpg
> 
> i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/209914/slide_209914_702849_large.jpg



The chain links looks nice on her.  I'm going to SF next week so maybe I'll see the Reina in the small chain links and get to try it on hehe


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> You look great babe!! I think you will look absolutely amazing in the Maja as well. Looks like you're gunna have to buy it to see if it works for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute print on the top Aegis! Where are you getting the reara and where is this 20% coupon lol. You said Loehmann's... are they having a sale or a special DVF shipment?
> 
> 
> 
> We need some pics Meg!! It is Friday so I believe there will be some modeling pics for Shul
> 
> 
> 
> The chain links looks nice on her. I'm going to SF next week so maybe I'll see the Reina in the small chain links and get to try it on hehe


 LOL Sammie, yep it is a Shul night and pics usually get taken.


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> You look great babe!!  I think you will look absolutely amazing in the Maja as well.  Looks like you're gunna have to buy it to see if it works for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute print on the top Aegis!  Where are you getting the reara and where  is this 20% coupon lol.  You said Loehmann's... are they having a sale  or a special DVF shipment?
> 
> 
> 
> We need some pics Meg!!  It is Friday so I believe there will be some modeling pics for Shul
> 
> 
> 
> The chain links looks nice on her.  I'm going to SF next week so maybe I'll see the Reina in the small chain links and get to try it on hehe





they've had a dvf shipment for the past month or so....stuff from last fall. each piece is around $80. i just didn't pull the trigger bc i was waiting for a coupon.  usually Loehmann's has a coupon every week but ever since they've started their new online presence they've become coupon stingy.  

they have a 20% coupon now but i don't see it online.  i actually got it when i bought something last month and it starts today.   you might get lucky and someone might give you an extra coupon, someone gave me one yesterday  i plan on using my 20% coupon plus my 10% off from my gold membership card.


----------



## AEGIS

Sammi they're passing out coupons in store


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much for your lovely comments, my dear ladies 



Greentea said:


> One of my favorite green prints!





megt10 said:


> Hey dress twin looking gorgeous as always. BTW I got my dresses but haven't tried them on yet. They arrived after I got home from a massage and I wasn't about to get oil on them. I will try them on tomorrow and hopefully get a pic.





mellva said:


> I love this Jeanne on you. You look great!!!





sammix3 said:


> You look great babe!!  I think you will look absolutely amazing in the Maja as well.  Looks like you're gunna have to buy it to see if it works for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute print on the top Aegis!  Where are you getting the reara and where  is this 20% coupon lol.  You said Loehmann's... are they having a sale  or a special DVF shipment?
> 
> 
> 
> We need some pics Meg!!  It is Friday so I believe there will be some modeling pics for Shul
> 
> 
> 
> The chain links looks nice on her.  I'm going to SF next week so maybe I'll see the Reina in the small chain links and get to try it on hehe


----------



## Butterfly_77

cool pics. Happy to be Mrs. *****'s chain link print twin 



foxycleopatra said:


> A few more pics from HuffingtonPost:
> 
> i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/209914/slide_209914_702851_large.jpg
> 
> i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/209914/slide_209914_702852_large.jpg
> 
> i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/209914/slide_209914_702853_large.jpg
> 
> i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/209914/slide_209914_702847_large.jpg
> 
> i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/209914/slide_209914_702849_large.jpg


----------



## Butterfly_77

cannot wait, hun! I bet you'll be looking gorgeous for Shul tonight!



megt10 said:


> LOL Sammie, yep it is a Shul night and pics usually get taken.


----------



## Butterfly_77

outfits for my working day today (clouds) and for going out with the husband in a couple of minutes (lips print)


----------



## BougieBoo

foxycleopatra said:


> First lady Michelle ***** greets members of the general public as they enter the Blue Room during their tour of the White House on Feb. 16, 2012. (Official White House Photo by Chuck Kennedy)
> 
> a.abcnews.com/images/Politics/ht_michelle_obama_visit_jef_ss_120216_ssh.jpg
> 
> it's the same DvF chain link Jeanne that she wore several years back for the White House Xmas card photo.


 
I saw this story on TV and was proud of myself for spotting the dress as a DVF! LOL! #newbie

Thanks for posting!!


----------



## BougieBoo

Butterfly_77 said:


> outfits for my working day today (clouds) and for going out with the husband in a couple of minutes (lips print)


 
My list keeps getting longer and longer. You look awesome! Clouds = YES PLEASE! LOL!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, der BougieBoo

You probably need to hurry as this was in the collection from end of November - but I think it probably will go on sale soon 

Good luck 



BougieBoo said:


> My list keeps getting longer and longer. You look awesome! Clouds = YES PLEASE! LOL!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> outfits for my working day today (clouds) and for going out with the husband in a couple of minutes (lips print)



Mm mm mm... HOT!!!!


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> Sammi they're passing out coupons in store



Ooh. Hey there's actually one kinda by my work and one in SF. I don't remember if there was anything that I had to have though.. hmm.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> outfits for my working day today (clouds) and for going out with the husband in a couple of minutes (lips print)



You look awesome in both dresses. ATM I am wearing a DVF tunic style dress from Rue. It was big last year when I got it but seems to fit much better this year:: I have been overdoing it this month. I tried on my new Leron? dress and it is a tad tight but by the time I wear it I am sure it will fit fine. I will be counting calories again after my birthday until then I will just wear something looser


----------



## mashanyc

megt10 said:


> I would be curious to see how this runs as well. I love the Maja Two Dress
> In halo buds large red. If Nordstrom had this print I would buy it and return it if it didn't work.


It runs big. the same as original Maja dress (lawn green). I took 0 in this (You know what I look like) so You probably need the same.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> You look awesome in both dresses. ATM I am wearing a DVF tunic style dress from Rue. It was big last year when I got it but seems to fit much better this year:: I have been overdoing it this month. I tried on my new Leron? dress and it is a tad tight but by the time I wear it I am sure it will fit fine. I will be counting calories again after my birthday until then I will just wear something looser



What-EVER! You look amazing!


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> outfits for my working day today (clouds) and for going out with the husband in a couple of minutes (lips print)



The lips print is BEYOND!!! Just so special!


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> It runs big. the same as original Maja dress (lawn green). I took 0 in this (You know what I look like) so You probably need the same.


 Thanks so much Masha! You think a 0 even with my shoulders? What is the fabric? If it is stretchy then maybe.


Greentea said:


> What-EVER! You look amazing!


 Thanks so much Greentea. I really have been eating a lot this month. I don't know what it is about being sick that makes me feel calories don't count, kinda like vacation . Then add all the birthday celebrations/cakes/cupcakes dinners and all I can say is I have put away the scale until after the 20th.


----------



## megt10

Ladies I just got home and so won't have time to change today. I did get pics of the days outfit that I mentioned earlier. The dress is Ely and the scarf is also DVF. I am wearing Magaschoni silk leggings and suede CL Rolandos.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Ladies I just got home and so won't have time to change today. I did get pics of the days outfit that I mentioned earlier. The dress is Ely and the scarf is also DVF. I am wearing Magaschoni silk leggings and suede CL Rolandos.





lovely! i have magaschoni cashmere leggings and they're diiivine!


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> Ooh. Hey there's actually one kinda by my work and one in SF. I don't remember if there was anything that I had to have though.. hmm.



there wasn't anything amazing. i did end up getting the two dresses for $110ish.


----------



## mazzapan

megt10 said:


> I think it does. I don't have this one but I have tried it on and it fit in my normal sheath DVF size which is a size down from my wrap dresses.



Thanks for the sage advice, I got the 6 yesterday and it fits beautifully. This forum is so helpful!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, hun 



sammix3 said:


> Mm mm mm... HOT!!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, dear meg.

you're looking absolutely stunning and your so tiny. Don't drag yourself down. You reached so much and you can be so proud of yourself. 



megt10 said:


> You look awesome in both dresses. ATM I am wearing a DVF tunic style dress from Rue. It was big last year when I got it but seems to fit much better this year:: I have been overdoing it this month. I tried on my new Leron? dress and it is a tad tight but by the time I wear it I am sure it will fit fine. I will be counting calories again after my birthday until then I will just wear something looser


----------



## Butterfly_77

yep, it is. I got some glares from men (and women) yesterday 

thanks you so much!



Greentea said:


> The lips print is BEYOND!!! Just so special!


----------



## Butterfly_77

here we go! You're rocking this dress/leggings combination and you're locking gorgeous as always!

enjoy all the cakes and cupcakes and don't feel bad! 



megt10 said:


> Ladies I just got home and so won't have time to change today. I did get pics of the days outfit that I mentioned earlier. The dress is Ely and the scarf is also DVF. I am wearing Magaschoni silk leggings and suede CL Rolandos.


----------



## mashanyc

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much Masha! You think a 0 even with my shoulders? What is the fabric? If it is stretchy then maybe.
> 
> Thanks so much Greentea. I really have been eating a lot this month. I don't know what it is about being sick that makes me feel calories don't count, kinda like vacation . Then add all the birthday celebrations/cakes/cupcakes dinners and all I can say is I have put away the scale until after the 20th.


Yes, its roomy in the top esp. Just kinda hangs everywhere. No stretch.


----------



## Suzie

Not sure what the dress is called but I just bought one which is black with red lips.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Ladies I just got home and so won't have time to change today. I did get pics of the days outfit that I mentioned earlier. The dress is Ely and the scarf is also DVF. I am wearing Magaschoni silk leggings and suede CL Rolandos.




You look great. I love the scarf.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> lovely! i have magaschoni cashmere leggings and they're diiivine!


 


mazzapan said:


> Thanks for the sage advice, I got the 6 yesterday and it fits beautifully. This forum is so helpful!


 


Butterfly_77 said:


> thank you so much, dear meg.
> 
> you're looking absolutely stunning and your so tiny. Don't drag yourself down. You reached so much and you can be so proud of yourself.


 


Butterfly_77 said:


> here we go! You're rocking this dress/leggings combination and you're locking gorgeous as always!
> 
> enjoy all the cakes and cupcakes and don't feel bad!


 


mashanyc said:


> Yes, its roomy in the top esp. Just kinda hangs everywhere. No stretch.


 


mellva said:


> You look great. I love the scarf.


 Thanks so much ladies. Mazzapan I am glad that your dress worked out for you. Thanks Masha I am probably going to give it a try.


----------



## megt10

Suzie said:


> Not sure what the dress is called but I just bought one which is black with red lips.


 Do you have a pic?


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Butterfly:* I seriously love that clouds print!  LOVE!

*Meg:*  I love how you made the dress a tunic!  Good idea!

I've been so busy that I haven't had a chance to post, but I wore one of my old favorites this week, Pele blouse in Spotted Frog with Navy Baby Bis pants.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> *Butterfly:* I seriously love that clouds print! LOVE!
> 
> *Meg:* I love how you made the dress a tunic! Good idea!
> 
> I've been so busy that I haven't had a chance to post, but I wore one of my old favorites this week, Pele blouse in Spotted Frog with Navy Baby Bis pants.


 Love it! You look great and thank you. The dress is tunic length on me and easy to make it a totally casual look.


----------



## red*is*hot

megt10 said:


> I am wearing a DVF tunic style dress from Rue. It was big last year when I got it but seems to fit much better this year:: I have been overdoing it this month. I tried on my new Leron? dress and it is a tad tight but by the time I wear it I am sure it will fit fine. I will be counting calories again after my birthday until then I will just wear something looser



Clearly the dry cleaners must have shrunk the dress, I'm sure it isn't you.  That's the story I tell myself when something feels tight, and I'm sticking to it


----------



## sammix3

OMG!! I am in love with this dress and can't wait til it hits the stores! This is a must have for me and it'll be available right before my birthday!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/prod...00059cat7190734cat5890737&parentId=cat5890737


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> *Butterfly:* I seriously love that clouds print!  LOVE!
> 
> *Meg:*  I love how you made the dress a tunic!  Good idea!
> 
> I've been so busy that I haven't had a chance to post, but I wore one of my old favorites this week, Pele blouse in Spotted Frog with Navy Baby Bis pants.



Love it!!


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess-I love that blouse!!! I have the black and gold color-you look great(as always)


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> *Butterfly:* I seriously love that clouds print!  LOVE!
> 
> *Meg:*  I love how you made the dress a tunic!  Good idea!
> 
> I've been so busy that I haven't had a chance to post, but I wore one of my old favorites this week, Pele blouse in Spotted Frog with Navy Baby Bis pants.





cute!


----------



## AEGIS

i picked this dress up






i need to get it altered.  the sleeves are too long. and the seam do not hit my upper waist like it does on the model so i guess i need it shortened.  i plan on wearing it with a bright fushia belt.  i want to take it to the seamstress this week.  i hope to wear it with Louboutin 120mm gold balota


----------



## Butterfly_77

very nice dress & i love the print. If only it came in a wrap - ....... 




sammix3 said:


> OMG!! I am in love with this dress and can't wait til it hits the stores! This is a must have for me and it'll be available right before my birthday!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/prod...00059cat7190734cat5890737&parentId=cat5890737


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke, this is another perfect outfit! I love the blouse & the trousers! If only I started to look into DVF a couple of seasons earlier 

and thanks for your nice words on the clouds dress 



Dukeprincess said:


> *Butterfly:* I seriously love that clouds print!  LOVE!
> 
> *Meg:*  I love how you made the dress a tunic!  Good idea!
> 
> I've been so busy that I haven't had a chance to post, but I wore one of my old favorites this week, Pele blouse in Spotted Frog with Navy Baby Bis pants.


----------



## Butterfly_77

...off to another dinner with the hubby dearest. This time we're gonna eat at a Japanese restaurant  

I'm wearing my New Jeanne two in tiny marks black 

have a great weekend


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> *Butterfly:* I seriously love that clouds print!  LOVE!
> 
> *Meg:*  I love how you made the dress a tunic!  Good idea!
> 
> I've been so busy that I haven't had a chance to post, but I wore one of my old favorites this week, Pele blouse in Spotted Frog with Navy Baby Bis pants.



oh, i remember when you got this blouse!! this is such a great print - the outfit is truly gorgeous!



sammix3 said:


> OMG!! I am in love with this dress and can't wait til it hits the stores! This is a must have for me and it'll be available right before my birthday!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/prod...00059cat7190734cat5890737&parentId=cat5890737



this is SO you! can't wait to see it on you!



AEGIS said:


> i picked this dress up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to get it altered.  the sleeves are too long. and the seam do not hit my upper waist like it does on the model so i guess i need it shortened.  i plan on wearing it with a bright fushia belt.  i want to take it to the seamstress this week.  i hope to wear it with Louboutin 120mm gold balota



this will look amazing with the balota!



Butterfly_77 said:


> very nice dress & i love the print. If only it came in a wrap - .......



butterfly, you could totally wear this dress! it doesn't need to be a wrap!!! 



Butterfly_77 said:


> ...off to another dinner with the hubby dearest. This time we're gonna eat at a Japanese restaurant
> 
> I'm wearing my New Jeanne two in tiny marks black
> 
> have a great weekend



pretty!! have fun!!!


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Ladies I just got home and so won't have time to change today. I did get pics of the days outfit that I mentioned earlier. The dress is Ely and the scarf is also DVF. I am wearing Magaschoni silk leggings and suede CL Rolandos.



love the dress as a tunic idea! looking great meg!


----------



## cheburashka

sammix3 said:


> OMG!! I am in love with this dress and can't wait til it hits the stores! This is a must have for me and it'll be available right before my birthday!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com:80/prod...00059cat7190734cat5890737&parentId=cat5890737



Hahahahaha, I saw this dress the other day and totally thought about you and how you might like it. I adore it a lot too, unfortunately I have to use my limited DVF funds for buying more professional work clothes. 


My mom said she bought three dvf gifts from Loehmans and I am excited to see what they are !


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> *Butterfly:* I seriously love that clouds print!  LOVE!
> 
> *Meg:*  I love how you made the dress a tunic!  Good idea!
> 
> I've been so busy that I haven't had a chance to post, but I wore one of my old favorites this week, Pele blouse in Spotted Frog with Navy Baby Bis pants.



I love the sleeve detail!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Ladies I just got home and so won't have time to change today. I did get pics of the days outfit that I mentioned earlier. The dress is Ely and the scarf is also DVF. I am wearing Magaschoni silk leggings and suede CL Rolandos.



Edgy and fabulous!


----------



## cheburashka

AEGIS said:


> i picked this dress up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to get it altered.  the sleeves are too long. and the seam do not hit my upper waist like it does on the model so i guess i need it shortened.  i plan on wearing it with a bright fushia belt.  i want to take it to the seamstress this week.  i hope to wear it with Louboutin 120mm gold balota



That's a beautiful dress !!!!! I tried it on back in the day and still regret not getting it, it's so flattering on ! There is something very mad men Joan about it, maybe that it hugs your curves and have that fitted torso detailing.


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> i picked this dress up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to get it altered.  the sleeves are too long. and the seam do not hit my upper waist like it does on the model so i guess i need it shortened.  i plan on wearing it with a bright fushia belt.  i want to take it to the seamstress this week.  i hope to wear it with Louboutin 120mm gold balota



Nice!!  How much was it retail and how much was the discount?  I wonder if Loehmann's have amazing deals and I have been missing out... 



Butterfly_77 said:


> very nice dress & i love the print. If only it came in a wrap - .......



I'm sure it'll come in another style... and you need to get it! 



Butterfly_77 said:


> ...off to another dinner with the hubby dearest. This time we're gonna eat at a Japanese restaurant
> 
> I'm wearing my New Jeanne two in tiny marks black
> 
> have a great weekend



Love this outfit!  Great pairing with the red shoes.



phiphi said:


> oh, i remember when you got this blouse!! this is such a great print - the outfit is truly gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> this is SO you! can't wait to see it on you!
> 
> 
> 
> this will look amazing with the balota!
> 
> 
> 
> butterfly, you could totally wear this dress! it doesn't need to be a wrap!!!
> 
> 
> 
> pretty!! have fun!!!



I know!!! I'm so excited 



cheburashka said:


> Hahahahaha, I saw this dress the other day and totally thought about you and how you might like it. I adore it a lot too, unfortunately I have to use my limited DVF funds for buying more professional work clothes.
> 
> 
> My mom said she bought three dvf gifts from Loehmans and I am excited to see what they are !



Thanks for thinking of me hun, and that's how you know we are both on TPF way too much.   Did you see this online or in person?  If in person, how is it like??  My office has casual days and I think I can wear it to the office with leggings/tights on one of those days.  I think this will be my birthday dress though, with some nude shoes 

I wonder what she got you... I think I need to go to Loehmanns!!


----------



## sammix3

I got a mailer from Bloomies today, they're doing 15% off (20% if you're a cardholder) for their fundraising event on Feb 24-26.  Gotta start get my list ready...


----------



## Butterfly_77

this is a gorgeous dress - I'm curious on how it will look like on you, after it has been altered! pls post some pics 



AEGIS said:


> i picked this dress up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to get it altered.  the sleeves are too long. and the seam do not hit my upper waist like it does on the model so i guess i need it shortened.  i plan on wearing it with a bright fushia belt.  i want to take it to the seamstress this week.  i hope to wear it with Louboutin 120mm gold balota


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, ladies. DH liked the outfit and the red shoes too 

we had a wonderful dinner!


----------



## Butterfly_77

lol...isn't the Maja dress supposed to be worn the other way round (with the buttons at the back)? Anyway, I need to try this on next time I'm in London. It has a very relaxed look and I can totally see myself wearing this style in summer to an off-duty event 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...6&itemId=prod144500426&parentId=&cmCat=search


----------



## Butterfly_77

....another new print:

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...3&itemId=prod144510153&parentId=&cmCat=search


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> I got a mailer from Bloomies today, they're doing 15% off (20% if you're a cardholder) for their fundraising event on Feb 24-26.  Gotta start get my list ready...




retail was normal dvf 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...leeve-Print-Dress-Contemporary/prod128870072/

i got it for about $52


----------



## AEGIS

Butterfly_77 said:


> this is a gorgeous dress - I'm curious on how it will look like on you, after it has been altered! pls post some pics




i hope to post pics   i really like it with the fuschia belt so i am hoping it looks cute.  it's a bit big on me but i have a bigger lower body so i try to get things that fit my legs and then alter the top esp. the waist


----------



## Greentea

AEGIS said:


> retail was normal dvf
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...leeve-Print-Dress-Contemporary/prod128870072/
> 
> i got it for about $52



wow - nice deal!


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> retail was normal dvf
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...leeve-Print-Dress-Contemporary/prod128870072/
> 
> i got it for about $52



Amazing deal!! Do they have a good selection for small sizes?


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> Amazing deal!! Do they have a good selection for small sizes?




yeah when they get shipments in they seem to get one or two dresses in a variety of  sizes but not every loehmann's carries dvf.  but idk how often they get dvf.  i started noticing dvf when i got on this forum...which was last year december.  and i've noticed two shipments since then.

last year i waited until the dresses were on clearance [so I got one dress for about $30] but i just lucked out.  dvf goes pretty quickly.  without the coupons the dresses were $79.99 which is still a great price. i just waited bc im trying to spend less and since i don't every really neeeeed anything i just sat on my heels.


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> yeah when they get shipments in they seem to get one or two dresses in a variety of  sizes but not every loehmann's carries dvf.  but idk how often they get dvf.  i started noticing dvf when i got on this forum...which was last year december.  and i've noticed two shipments since then.
> 
> last year i waited until the dresses were on clearance [so I got one dress for about $30] but i just lucked out.  dvf goes pretty quickly.  without the coupons the dresses were $79.99 which is still a great price. i just waited bc im trying to spend less and since i don't every really neeeeed anything i just sat on my heels.



Wow I gotta start calling the local loehmanns to see if they get dvf. How do you know when they get it? Do you just call or is it an event?


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> Wow I gotta start calling the local loehmanns to see if they get dvf. How do you know when they get it? Do you just call or is it an event?





i think they send out a mailer--i know they do for Valentino and their "italian event"

..the loehmann's is about 10 minutes from school so i just pop in there. a. lot. :shame:


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> i think they send out a mailer--i know they do for Valentino and their "italian event"
> 
> ..the loehmann's is about 10 minutes from school so i just pop in there. a. lot. :shame:



Theres one about 10 minutes away from my work. I need to call!


----------



## AEGIS

phiphi said:


> oh, i remember when you got this blouse!! this is such a great print - the outfit is truly gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> this is SO you! can't wait to see it on you!
> 
> 
> 
> this will look amazing with the balota!
> 
> 
> 
> butterfly, you could totally wear this dress! it doesn't need to be a wrap!!!
> 
> 
> 
> pretty!! have fun!!!





i hope to look as great as you do!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you everyone! 

*Butterfly*, I love the red shoes with that dress!  Sexy!

Great deal, *Aegis!*


----------



## mashanyc

sammix3 said:


> I got a mailer from Bloomies today, they're doing 15% off (20% if you're a cardholder) for their fundraising event on Feb 24-26.  Gotta start get my list ready...


DVF is Excluded from this event


----------



## sammix3

mashanyc said:


> DVF is Excluded from this event



Ugh got my hopes up... They had a similar event last year and it wasn't excluded. Darn it.


----------



## mashanyc

sammix3 said:


> Ugh got my hopes up... They had a similar event last year and it wasn't excluded. Darn it.


Bloomingdales Friends and Family is coming up. mid march.


----------



## megt10

red*is*hot said:


> Clearly the dry cleaners must have shrunk the dress, I'm sure it isn't you. That's the story I tell myself when something feels tight, and I'm sticking to it


 Yep, totally agree. Couldn't possibly be the cake, candy and ice cream .


AEGIS said:


> i picked this dress up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i need to get it altered. the sleeves are too long. and the seam do not hit my upper waist like it does on the model so i guess i need it shortened. i plan on wearing it with a bright fushia belt. i want to take it to the seamstress this week. i hope to wear it with Louboutin 120mm gold balota


 I can't wait to see this on you. What an awesome deal. Congrats.


Butterfly_77 said:


> ...off to another dinner with the hubby dearest. This time we're gonna eat at a Japanese restaurant
> 
> I'm wearing my New Jeanne two in tiny marks black
> 
> have a great weekend


 This looks so good on you. Glad that you had a good time.


phiphi said:


> love the dress as a tunic idea! looking great meg!


 Thanks Phiphi. It is about the only way for me to wear this dress otherwise it would be too short.


Greentea said:


> Edgy and fabulous!


 Thanks Greentea, it does have a bit of an edgy and casual feel. I paired it with my eggplant moto jacket and it looked good with it.


mashanyc said:


> Bloomingdales Friends and Family is coming up. mid march.


 Thanks for the heads up Masha. I had a feeling DVF would be excluded from the other sale. I got all excited last time they had a sale and when I went to check out none of it was discounted. I ended up not getting anything. Like Aegis I don't need anything so unless I see it and just have to have it I will wait for a sale.


----------



## megt10

Last night I ended up wearing my Linda sweater dress to the dinner theatre. It is always freezing in there. I also wore ribbed leggings for the same reason. I love the Linda sweater dress I got this one on ebay after seeing someone post a pic of it here. Oh and Sammi I have been wanting a hot pink bag since seeing your Celine. I just got this from Rue La La.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Last night I ended up wearing my Linda sweater dress to the dinner theatre. It is always freezing in there. I also wore ribbed leggings for the same reason. I love the Linda sweater dress I got this one on ebay after seeing someone post a pic of it here. Oh and Sammi I have been wanting a hot pink bag since seeing your Celine. I just got this from Rue La La.




You look so pretty!!! I love this Linda dress on you. BTW you don't need to lose any weight you look perfect just how you are.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> You look so pretty!!! I love this Linda dress on you. BTW you don't need to lose any weight you look perfect just how you are.


 Thanks so much Mellva. I think the dress is very flattering not mention comfortable. I am going to keep my eye out for more of this style.


----------



## Butterfly_77

meg, you're locking absolutely beautiful, radiant & happy ! I love the Linda on you!



megt10 said:


> Last night I ended up wearing my Linda sweater dress to the dinner theatre. It is always freezing in there. I also wore ribbed leggings for the same reason. I love the Linda sweater dress I got this one on ebay after seeing someone post a pic of it here. Oh and Sammi I have been wanting a hot pink bag since seeing your Celine. I just got this from Rue La La.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Last night I ended up wearing my Linda sweater dress to the dinner theatre. It is always freezing in there. I also wore ribbed leggings for the same reason. I love the Linda sweater dress I got this one on ebay after seeing someone post a pic of it here. Oh and Sammi I have been wanting a hot pink bag since seeing your Celine. I just got this from Rue La La.



you look great! i love pink leopard patterns


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> meg, you're locking absolutely beautiful, radiant & happy ! I love the Linda on you!


 
Thanks Butterfly. We had a great time and for the first time ever I didn't have to wear my coat the entire evening. 



AEGIS said:


> you look great! i love pink leopard patterns


 
Thanks so much Aegis. I love this print it was one of those that after seeing it I had to have it. I think it is so pretty.


----------



## cheburashka

AEGIS said:


> retail was normal dvf
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...leeve-Print-Dress-Contemporary/prod128870072/
> 
> i got it for about $52



That's what my mom got for me, also for about 50$ but in teal ! Very good deal, it looks so elegant on, I wish our Loehmans had more prints. She also got me a trelodie blouse in nude blush color for about 79.99$ and a gold DVF satchel that was 299$ if I remember correctly.  I'll take pics this week


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Last night I ended up wearing my Linda sweater dress to the dinner theatre. It is always freezing in there. I also wore ribbed leggings for the same reason. I love the Linda sweater dress I got this one on ebay after seeing someone post a pic of it here. Oh and Sammi I have been wanting a hot pink bag since seeing your Celine. I just got this from Rue La La.



I just love a well-executed animal print! And this is one of them!


----------



## emcosmo1639

I just got this DVF dress and Im in love!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...th-dress/3241239?origin=category&resultback=0


----------



## AEGIS

cheburashka said:


> That's what my mom got for me, also for about 50$ but in teal ! Very good deal, it looks so elegant on, I wish our Loehmans had more prints. She also got me a trelodie blouse in nude blush color for about 79.99$ and a gold DVF satchel that was 299$ if I remember correctly.  I'll take pics this week





your mom has great taste! i wish i could find a trelodie blouse.  which loehmann's is this?  i could probably get them to ship it to me. you get free shipping if you're a gold card member.  could you possibly give me the number on the tag?

thanks!


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> That's what my mom got for me, also for about 50$ but in teal ! Very good deal, it looks so elegant on, I wish our Loehmans had more prints. She also got me a trelodie blouse in nude blush color for about 79.99$ and a gold DVF satchel that was 299$ if I remember correctly.  I'll take pics this week



You are one lucky girl!  Can't wait to see all your goodies!



emcosmo1639 said:


> I just got this DVF dress and Im in love!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...th-dress/3241239?origin=category&resultback=0



Congrats hun!  Let's see some modeling pics!!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> I just love a well-executed animal print! And this is one of them!


 Thanks Greentea, I do too. This is one of my favorites. I also like the green spotted Julian that I have.


----------



## megt10

emcosmo1639 said:


> I just got this DVF dress and Im in love!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...th-dress/3241239?origin=category&resultback=0


 
I love this dress. I wish it was a little longer. Would love to see modeling pics.


----------



## DC-Cutie

emcosmo1639 said:


> I just got this DVF dress and Im in love!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...th-dress/3241239?origin=category&resultback=0



Me too!!!  After seeing it on Fiery (it looks beautiful on her), I had to have it..


----------



## Enigma78

Does anyone have this or have tried this on please? What's the fitting like?

Just seen it for 70% off and wondering if  i should consider buying.

Thanks


----------



## DC-Cutie

^  Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Greentea

^ not sure, but it's HOT!


----------



## mashanyc

Enigma78 said:


> Does anyone have this or have tried this on please? What's the fitting like?
> 
> Just seen it for 70% off and wondering if  i should consider buying.
> 
> Thanks


I have this. It runs bigger than typical wrap IMO (i think because it wraps higher in the bust so no need to size up to get coverage there, and its very roomy in the hips). Also its long. Its below the knee on me. I am about 5'3" and I took size 0 in this and I normally wear 4 in wraps.


----------



## AEGIS

Enigma78 said:


> Does anyone have this or have tried this on please? What's the fitting like?
> 
> Just seen it for 70% off and wondering if  i should consider buying.
> 
> Thanks




get it! i think it's really really pretty


----------



## phiphi

Enigma78 said:


> Does anyone have this or have tried this on please? What's the fitting like?
> 
> Just seen it for 70% off and wondering if  i should consider buying.
> 
> Thanks



i saw it IRL and the gold sash was weird and the dress overall was not great quality-wise compared to most DVF. my best friend loved it, but it was a good concept, just not well realized. at 70% off though.. may be worth a try.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Enigma78 said:


> Does anyone have this or have tried this on please? What's the fitting like?
> 
> Just seen it for 70% off and wondering if  i should consider buying.
> 
> Thanks





phiphi said:


> i saw it IRL and the gold sash was weird and the dress overall was not great quality-wise compared to most DVF. my best friend loved it, but it was a good concept, just not well realized. at 70% off though.. may be worth a try.



ITA with *P.  *The Kiandra is pretty in photos, but was thin and didn't look great at all on me.  But it might suit your body better than mine.


----------



## Enigma78

Thanks all, I've ordered it and will give it a try when it arrives


----------



## Tamarind

emcosmo1639 said:


> I just got this DVF dress and Im in love!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...th-dress/3241239?origin=category&resultback=0



Which color did you get, nude or black?  I've been thinking about this one for a while, just not sure about the fit.   How is the fit compared to other dvf dresses?


----------



## cheburashka

AEGIS said:


> your mom has great taste! i wish i could find a trelodie blouse. which loehmann's is this? i could probably get them to ship it to me. you get free shipping if you're a gold card member. could you possibly give me the number on the tag?
> 
> thanks!


 

Sure, sorry for the late response. It's the Loehman's in san francisco, here is the tag, I asked her about the sizes they had, she said they had a few but unfortunately that 6 was the smallest size. I plan on getting mine altered. It doesn't look like much on my comforter, but it's really a stunner on especially wjhen you pair it with a pencil skirt and nude shoes:













Here's the bag, I am letting it hang a bit bc it was smooshed but otherwise it's absolutely beautiful in person, distressed but bold and perfect size and all, not sure what style it is though ?????


----------



## AEGIS

cheburashka said:


> Sure, sorry for the late response. It's the Loehman's in san francisco, here is the tag, I asked her about the sizes they had, she said they had a few but 6 was the smallest size, so I planned on getting mine altered. It doesn't look like much on my comforter, but it's a stunner on especially with a pencil skirt and nude shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the bag, I am letting it hang a bit bc it was smooshed but otherwise it's absolutely beautiful in person, distressed but bold and perfect size and all, not sure what style it is though ?????





thanks so much! i am going to go today and report back and see if they'll do it for me.  it's a great basic blouse.  i need it in my wardrobe


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> Sure, sorry for the late response. It's the Loehman's in san francisco, here is the tag, I asked her about the sizes they had, she said they had a few but unfortunately that 6 was the smallest size. I plan on getting mine altered. It doesn't look like much on my comforter, but it's really a stunner on especially wjhen you pair it with a pencil skirt and nude shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the bag, I am letting it hang a bit bc it was smooshed but otherwise it's absolutely beautiful in person, distressed but bold and perfect size and all, not sure what style it is though ?????




Congrats on your purchases!  I was gunna stop by the Loehmann's in SF but guess not since the sizes seem to all be big.  Oh well, not meant to be.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Tamarind said:


> Which color did you get, nude or black?  I've been thinking about this one for a while, just not sure about the fit.   How is the fit compared to other dvf dresses?



I got the black.  It fits great.  I usually wear a 0 or 2 and the 2 fit me like a glove.  I guess I'd say TTS or maybe the larger size if you're on the border of two sizes like me.  It's a little roomy in the bust (but I'm tiny there so that's normal for me).  It's really comfy and soft material so there's a lot of "give."



megt10 said:


> I love this dress. I wish it was a little longer. Would love to see modeling pics.



It is kinda short, but I'm really tall so everything is short on me.  It definitely wasn't too short though...I was able to pair it with tights and a blazer for a function and it looked great.  It's a very versatile dress imo.


----------



## AEGIS

this seemed to be an appropriate place to post this outfit

Solange Knowles in Sp'12


----------



## tatsu_k

Hi there ladies, i hope you can help me, i saw this dress in the Harpers Bazaar i think two years ago and since then im trying to track it with no luck. One time i went to DVF store in LV they said it was sold out, fleabay seams to never had it too. Can you tell me the name of this dress and if anyone owns it? Thank you very very much,


----------



## cheburashka

Does anyone have *a modeling picture of a Koto skirt* ? How short is it and is it appropriate for a very considervative work environment { hospital /working with patients ?}

If someone could post a modeling pic, that would be lovely !!!!!!!!!! 

I recently got this beautiful Tory burch blouse and now am looking for a good navy blue pencil skirt, DVF koto's in methyl blue seems like a good option:


----------



## Tamarind

Thanks so much.   That's really helpful.  Nordstrom.com only goes down to 2.  It sounds like I would need to order both 0 and 2 to try.  
I love both the black and the nude but have a feeling the black will get worn more.  





emcosmo1639 said:


> I got the black.  It fits great.  I usually wear a 0 or 2 and the 2 fit me like a glove.  I guess I'd say TTS or maybe the larger size if you're on the border of two sizes like me.  It's a little roomy in the bust (but I'm tiny there so that's normal for me).  It's really comfy and soft material so there's a lot of "give."
> 
> It is kinda short, but I'm really tall so everything is short on me.  It definitely wasn't too short though...I was able to pair it with tights and a blazer for a function and it looked great.  It's a very versatile dress imo.


----------



## Tamarind

...just looked again.  Bloomies has 0 and 2 in the nude so I ordered that, but also got the black to compare (they only have size 2).  I am still undecided on the color, but may choose the nude if 0 fits better.
The nude looks different on different websites, much darker on the bergdorf/neimanmarcus sites and lighter on bloomies.  I guess I'll just have to try and see.
Thank you for the info.  Now I just have to wait.


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> Does anyone have *a modeling picture of a Koto skirt* ? How short is it and is it appropriate for a very considervative work environment { hospital /working with patients ?}
> 
> If someone could post a modeling pic, that would be lovely !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I recently got this beautiful Tory burch blouse and now am looking for a good navy blue pencil skirt, DVF koto's in methyl blue seems like a good option:



Here babe, I posted this a couple months ago.  I took a 0.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Tamarind said:


> Thanks so much.   That's really helpful.  Nordstrom.com only goes down to 2.  It sounds like I would need to order both 0 and 2 to try.
> I love both the black and the nude but have a feeling the black will get worn more.





Tamarind said:


> ...just looked again.  Bloomies has 0 and 2 in the nude so I ordered that, but also got the black to compare (they only have size 2).  I am still undecided on the color, but may choose the nude if 0 fits better.
> The nude looks different on different websites, much darker on the bergdorf/neimanmarcus sites and lighter on bloomies.  I guess I'll just have to try and see.
> Thank you for the info.  Now I just have to wait.



No problem.  I didn't see the nude in person, only the black but it was just love right away.  You're going to love it!!  Let me know what you think of the nude.  I may end up getting it too.  I just love the dress so much!


----------



## cheburashka

sammix3 said:


> Here babe, I posted this a couple months ago. I took a 0.


 

Wow, Sammi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You look SMOKING HAWT !  What a figure you have, such beautiful hourglass shape ! 

Do you normally wear a 0 in the dresses and other DVf things, does it run true to size ?


----------



## LABAG

iT IS A FANTASTIC BLOUSE and at a FANTASTIC Price-it came in a few other colors-but this one is so classic!


----------



## Tamarind

emcosmo I will definitely let you know.  I just found the black in size 0 at saks so ordered that too.  I need to try them all on at the same time to decide on color and size.  
I've been thinking about this dress since November, so I guess it's about time I do something about it.  
What kind of jacket did you wear over yours?  I love the idea -- so the bottom looks like a short lace skirt.  Hmmm for this black may be better, but I love the idea of a beautiful nude dress that isn't too revealing.  I can't keep both!



emcosmo1639 said:


> No problem.  I didn't see the nude in person, only the black but it was just love right away.  You're going to love it!!  Let me know what you think of the nude.  I may end up getting it too.  I just love the dress so much!


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> Wow, Sammi !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You look SMOKING HAWT !  What a figure you have, such beautiful hourglass shape !
> 
> Do you normally wear a 0 in the dresses and other DVf things, does it run true to size ?



You are so kind   And yes I do take a 0 or p/xs in all my DVF items.  The Koto does run TTS.  It's a nice stretchy material so it'll hug your body.  Unfortunately I didn't keep it since I feel like I didn't love the color enough to pay full price.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Tamarind said:


> emcosmo I will definitely let you know.  I just found the black in size 0 at saks so ordered that too.  I need to try them all on at the same time to decide on color and size.
> I've been thinking about this dress since November, so I guess it's about time I do something about it.
> What kind of jacket did you wear over yours?  I love the idea -- so the bottom looks like a short lace skirt.  Hmmm for this black may be better, but I love the idea of a beautiful nude dress that isn't too revealing.  I can't keep both!



I wore it to a function so I wore it with tights and a black blazer.  It looked great!  But I love how I could wear it so many other ways.  It's very versatile.


----------



## Tamarind

Sounds great.  Do you think it would work as a top if you put a skirt over it?  I was just thinking of this after seeing some photos of different ways to layer sheer pieces.


----------



## AEGIS

i went back today to return all the sweaters i bought for dh because he hated them () i got myself something else for my troubles.  im also someone who can't resist a good deal. this was about $54.  i didn't realize retail was $425

the Jafar in this colorway.  i think i can fit in a wear before it gets too warm.  makes me my harletty that i had to return bc the pitch was so terrible bc the model is pictured wearing them


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> You are so kind  And yes I do take a 0 or p/xs in all my DVF items. The Koto does run TTS. It's a nice stretchy material so it'll hug your body. Unfortunately I didn't keep it since I feel like I didn't love the color enough to pay full price.


 Then you need to hunt it down on sale because it looks fantastic on you, just sayin.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> i went back today to return all the sweaters i bought for dh because he hated them () i got myself something else for my troubles. im also someone who can't resist a good deal. this was about $54. i didn't realize retail was $425
> 
> the Jafar in this colorway. i think i can fit in a wear before it gets too warm. makes me my harletty that i had to return bc the pitch was so terrible bc the model is pictured wearing them


 Wow that is an awesome deal. I love the color of this dress.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Wow that is an awesome deal. I love the color of this dress.



ick. realized i forgot a word in my original post---but thanks! i was looking for the trelodie blouse but they couldn't find any so i got this dress.


----------



## AEGIS

dvf poppy meadows blouse: size 2: this season below retail

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item2c633fe280#ht_2471wt_1270


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> i went back today to return all the sweaters i bought for dh because he hated them () i got myself something else for my troubles.  im also someone who can't resist a good deal. this was about $54.  i didn't realize retail was $425
> 
> the Jafar in this colorway.  i think i can fit in a wear before it gets too warm.  makes me my harletty that i had to return bc the pitch was so terrible bc the model is pictured wearing them



Great deal! I'm gunna stop by loehmanns in SF tomorrow after my test.. I need some retail tests from all this studying. *crosses my fingers that I pass and I am done!!! I'm hoping to see and try on all the amazing spring stuff hehe 



megt10 said:


> Then you need to hunt it down on sale because it looks fantastic on you, just sayin.



Yes ma'am but it just takes shopbop so darn long to put it on sale.


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> Great deal! I'm gunna stop by loehmanns in SF tomorrow after my test.. I need some retail tests from all this studying. *crosses my fingers that I pass and I am done!!! I'm hoping to see and try on all the amazing spring stuff hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ma'am but it just takes shopbop so darn long to put it on sale.



i think they'll mainly have fall items hence the extra cheap prices. can you check to see if there are any trelodie blouses please?  they told me there aren't any left but since you're going to there tomorrow...


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> i think they'll mainly have fall items hence the extra cheap prices. can you check to see if there are any trelodie blouses please?  they told me there aren't any left but since you're going to there tomorrow...



Sure thing!  I wanted one too, in like nude or pink.  Will report back tomorrow!


----------



## sooz19

Has anyone seen the New Georginne Pants in Hot Pink in person?  I unforuntately live no where near any store that carries DVF so I have been only able to view photos online...and of course the "hot pink" looks very different on each site and will probably look even more different in person.  Just trying to guage the actual hot pinkness before pulling the trigger on an upcoming B-day present to myself.  Thanks!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Loehmanns typically gets dresses from the past seasons.  I bought a few dresses from there when I first started collecting DVF pieces, but I haven't been back in awhile.  Sometimes I just hate the digging that I have to do at stores like that or TJ Maxx.  But when I am in the mood, there are good deals to be had.


----------



## mellva

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290670922987

Great deal on wrap dress


----------



## AEGIS

When things are regular price at Loehmann's you don't have to dig bc everything is organized by designer.  TJMaxx is never that efficient which sucks bc you don't always want to dig.


----------



## cheburashka

sooz19 said:


> Has anyone seen the New Georginne Pants in Hot Pink in person?  I unforuntately live no where near any store that carries DVF so I have been only able to view photos online...and of course the "hot pink" looks very different on each site and will probably look even more different in person.  Just trying to guage the actual hot pinkness before pulling the trigger on an upcoming B-day present to myself.  Thanks!



I seen them and tried them on at Nordies. The pink is a warm hot pink with more peachier undertones, not the cool hot pink with pink undertones. Like I posted the hot pink blouse my mom got for me, it's not that same color at all, but still bright pink though. 


I only tried DVF pants once before, but these seemed to run large ? I am a true four in all her dresses - wraps, aneli, a few other styles, but these were looose and big in the hips to a point where they were sorta sliding off. I don't want to mess up your perception, but def order from a size with a good return policy in case they do not fit.


----------



## sooz19

cheburashka said:


> I seen them and tried them on at Nordies. The pink is a warm hot pink with more peachier undertones, not the cool hot pink with pink undertones. Like I posted the hot pink blouse my mom got for me, it's not that same color at all, but still bright pink though.
> 
> 
> I only tried DVF pants once before, but these seemed to run large ? I am a true four in all her dresses - wraps, aneli, a few other styles, but these were looose and big in the hips to a point where they were sorta sliding off. I don't want to mess up your perception, but def order from a size with a good return policy in case they do not fit.


 
Thanks so much for your help!!  I tend to be a 4 in her wrap dresses but normally a 6 in her bottoms (and I think I actually have this cut from last year in a navy pinstripe).  But yes, always look for a good return policy since most of my shopping is done online.  Ah...to be closer to good shopping...


----------



## sammix3

sooz19 said:


> Has anyone seen the New Georginne Pants in Hot Pink in person?  I unforuntately live no where near any store that carries DVF so I have been only able to view photos online...and of course the "hot pink" looks very different on each site and will probably look even more different in person.  Just trying to guage the actual hot pinkness before pulling the trigger on an upcoming B-day present to myself.  Thanks!



I'm in SF right now and will make my rounds to the major department stores. I'll snap a pic for you if I see it.


----------



## sooz19

sammix3 said:


> I'm in SF right now and will make my rounds to the major department stores. I'll snap a pic for you if I see it.


 
Awesome!!   Thanks much!


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> When things are regular price at Loehmann's you don't have to dig bc everything is organized by designer.  TJMaxx is never that efficient which sucks bc you don't always want to dig.



Thanks for the intel.


----------



## cheburashka

sammix3 said:


> I'm in SF right now and will make my rounds to the major department stores. I'll snap a pic for you if I see it.


 

They are at Nordies Sammi, I think one floor up from the cosmetics department


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> They are at Nordies Sammi, I think one floor up from the cosmetics department



I think we need to do a DVF meet up and do some damage! Lol.


----------



## Greentea

AEGIS said:


> i went back today to return all the sweaters i bought for dh because he hated them () i got myself something else for my troubles.  im also someone who can't resist a good deal. this was about $54.  i didn't realize retail was $425
> 
> the Jafar in this colorway.  i think i can fit in a wear before it gets too warm.  makes me my harletty that i had to return bc the pitch was so terrible bc the model is pictured wearing them



Love this and the ultra-cool 1970's era styling!


----------



## sammix3

sooz19 said:


> Awesome!!   Thanks much!



Here you go.. quick spy pic


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> i think they'll mainly have fall items hence the extra cheap prices. can you check to see if there are any trelodie blouses please?  they told me there aren't any left but since you're going to there tomorrow...



I didn't stop in there since I was too tired from running around and didn't want to hit super bad traffic.. next time!


----------



## sammix3

Alright let me report back.. so Bloomies, Nordies, NM, and Saks have a bunch of the new spring collection.  I tried on a few things and here is what I thought:

The Reinas seem longer and a little bigger this season.

Paper forest green was way too busy for me, I think it's because I'm so short.

Ginko small nude is NOT nude at all!  It's more like an orangey/coralish nude, really bright!  The flowers are not off white, they are actually a light blue.  The stock pic is really off.

Reina in chain links small is not for me. 

Sarita is really form fitting, the 0 is so tight I can barely move.  The problem areas are my arms and butt lol.  I didn't try the 2 though.

Burma rose blue is really pretty IRL!!  Can't wait to get it!!

I saw the Tamika in a size 10, I tried it on just to see how it would look like, I'm not sure if I really like it on...


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> Alright let me report back.. so Bloomies, Nordies, NM, and Saks have a bunch of the new spring collection.  I tried on a few things and here is what I thought:
> 
> The Reinas seem longer and a little bigger this season.
> 
> Paper forest green was way too busy for me, I think it's because I'm so short.
> 
> Ginko small nude is NOT nude at all!  It's more like an orangey/coralish nude, really bright!  The flowers are not off white, they are actually a light blue.  The stock pic is really off.
> 
> Reina in chain links small is not for me.
> 
> Sarita is really form fitting, the 0 is so tight I can barely move.  The problem areas are my arms and butt lol.  I didn't try the 2 though.
> 
> Burma rose blue is really pretty IRL!!  Can't wait to get it!!
> 
> I saw the Tamika in a size 10, I tried it on just to see how it would look like, I'm not sure if I really like it on...


Thanks for the intel! Yay for a longer Reina!


----------



## dbeth

Enigma78 said:


> Does anyone have this or have tried this on please? What's the fitting like?
> 
> Just seen it for 70% off and wondering if  i should consider buying.
> 
> Thanks



I love this dress!! I tried it on but it didn't look good on me. I say go for it!! 70% is great!!


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> Alright let me report back.. so Bloomies, Nordies, NM, and Saks have a bunch of the new spring collection.  I tried on a few things and here is what I thought:
> 
> The Reinas seem longer and a little bigger this season.
> 
> Paper forest green was way too busy for me, I think it's because I'm so short.
> 
> Ginko small nude is NOT nude at all!  It's more like an orangey/coralish nude, really bright!  The flowers are not off white, they are actually a light blue.  The stock pic is really off.
> 
> Reina in chain links small is not for me.
> 
> Sarita is really form fitting, the 0 is so tight I can barely move.  The problem areas are my arms and butt lol.  I didn't try the 2 though.
> 
> Burma rose blue is really pretty IRL!!  Can't wait to get it!!
> 
> I saw the Tamika in a size 10, I tried it on just to see how it would look like, I'm not sure if I really like it on...



"Paper forest green was way too busy for me, I think it's because I'm so short."

I felt the same way about the Paper Forest Green Jeanne dress. It's way too busy for me too.

Thank you for giving us the heads up on all of these new prints and styles.


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> Here babe, I posted this a couple months ago.  I took a 0.




You look great in this DVF skirt. I hope you find it on sale.


----------



## sooz19

sammix3 said:


> Here you go.. quick spy pic


 
Thank you so much for you help (both sammix3 and cheburashka)!  I am thinking they will work nicely (provided they fit well).


----------



## tatsu_k

Hi ladies, im sorry for getting back to you on this, but could you please help to identify the style of the dress i posted in 8105? Ive been looking for it for ages and would be grateful if anyone could help.


----------



## Dukeprincess

tatsu_k said:


> Hi ladies, im sorry for getting back to you on this, but could you please help to identify the style of the dress i posted in 8105? Ive been looking for it for ages and would be grateful if anyone could help.



Reminds me of the Tabalah, but I have no idea what print that is.


----------



## Tamarind

Both the nude and black Zaritas arrived.  Nude is much darker than it appears on the nordstrom website, much closer to the color on niemanmarcus/bergdorf sites.  It's too taupey, pinkish in tone for me.  I was hoping for a warmer, lighter shade. Also I prefer this dress to fit snugly, and in the nude the combination makes me feel too self-conscious.
   The black is gorgeous.  I find most dvf dresses in size 0 too big now, but this one fits me perfectly.  I could go with a 2 but it's a little loose up top, so I prefer the 0 in this one.   For the dress to hang the way it does on some of the models (like on dvf.com) you really have to be built straight up and down, or be broader enough on top to fill out the top part of a larger size.  I am not really curvy and yet I don't see how this dress can ever look like that on me.  
    Overall, thumbs up for the dress.  Very comfortable too.



emcosmo1639 said:


> No problem.  I didn't see the nude in person, only the black but it was just love right away.  You're going to love it!!  Let me know what you think of the nude.  I may end up getting it too.  I just love the dress so much!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Tamarind said:


> Both the nude and black Zaritas arrived.  Nude is much darker than it appears on the nordstrom website, much closer to the color on niemanmarcus/bergdorf sites.  It's too taupey, pinkish in tone for me.  I was hoping for a warmer, lighter shade. Also I prefer this dress to fit snugly, and in the nude the combination makes me feel too self-conscious.
> The black is gorgeous.  I find most dvf dresses in size 0 too big now, but this one fits me perfectly.  I could go with a 2 but it's a little loose up top, so I prefer the 0 in this one.   For the dress to hang the way it does on some of the models (like on dvf.com) you really have to be built straight up and down, or be broader enough on top to fill out the top part of a larger size.  I am not really curvy and yet I don't see how this dress can ever look like that on me.
> Overall, thumbs up for the dress.  Very comfortable too.



I'm glad the black worked out so well!!  It's also great that one didn't work so you had an easier decision.  I think the black will be the better one in the long run...way more versatile.  Sure it's just another LBD, but it's so gorgeous so I'm sure you'll get a ton of use out of it!!


----------



## Tamarind

Thank you...I agree, it's a really beautiful dress and much much more than an LBD.  
I also think that while it seems dressy, it also has the potential to be worn more casually.  Perhaps it's the stretchiness and ease of movement, but it doesn't feel like a very serious or stuffy dress at all.


----------



## AEGIS

I'm really interested in the Isaye top.....but am I wrong to be turned off by the fact that it's polyester?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...ed-plunge-neck-top/3223558?origin=shoppingbag


----------



## elongreach

I'm looking into purchasing my first DVF wrap dress.  I usually wear an 8, but I'm not sure how true to size it is.


----------



## Butterfly_77

it really depends on how your figure is. If you are bust heavy, I'd go for a size 10. Do you have the chance to try one on just to see how it fits? Im a size 6-8 and need a 8-10 in DVF wraps. Normally I take a 10 for added bust coverage 



elongreach said:


> I'm looking into purchasing my first DVF wrap dress. I usually wear an 8, but I'm not sure how true to size it is.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Tamarind said:
			
		

> Both the nude and black Zaritas arrived.  Nude is much darker than it appears on the nordstrom website, much closer to the color on niemanmarcus/bergdorf sites.  It's too taupey, pinkish in tone for me.  I was hoping for a warmer, lighter shade. Also I prefer this dress to fit snugly, and in the nude the combination makes me feel too self-conscious.
> The black is gorgeous.  I find most dvf dresses in size 0 too big now, but this one fits me perfectly.  I could go with a 2 but it's a little loose up top, so I prefer the 0 in this one.   For the dress to hang the way it does on some of the models (like on dvf.com) you really have to be built straight up and down, or be broader enough on top to fill out the top part of a larger size.  I am not really curvy and yet I don't see how this dress can ever look like that on me.
> Overall, thumbs up for the dress.  Very comfortable too.



Oooooh, I was going to order the nude at some point (since I already own the navy and grey though, I figured not anytime soon)... good to know about the color.  Every site I looked at, the color seemed to vary slightly! 

That was exactly my fit assessment... the dress would never hang on most of us unless a. You size up or b. are quite straight up and down!  My curvy hips and a$$ make the straight up and down option an impossibility and for a dress like this, form fitting is so much more flattering IMO! :smile1.

You should post modeling pics!!!   The black will make the perfect LBD!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i went back today to return all the sweaters i bought for dh because he hated them () i got myself something else for my troubles.  im also someone who can't resist a good deal. this was about $54.  i didn't realize retail was $425
> 
> the Jafar in this colorway.  i think i can fit in a wear before it gets too warm.  makes me my harletty that i had to return bc the pitch was so terrible bc the model is pictured wearing them



What a great find!!!


----------



## Greentea

elongreach said:


> I'm looking into purchasing my first DVF wrap dress.  I usually wear an 8, but I'm not sure how true to size it is.



I'm a 0-2 in JCrew, a size 26 or maybe 27 in premium denim, I usually wear a 4 in non-wrap DVF dresses and take a 6 in wraps. Hope that helps!


----------



## Greentea

AEGIS said:


> I'm really interested in the Isaye top.....but am I wrong to be turned off by the fact that it's polyester?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...ed-plunge-neck-top/3223558?origin=shoppingbag



Sometimes polyester holds up better than silk so I'd go for it - so cute!


----------



## km8282

Hi Ladies, 
I'm wondering if anyone has snagged one of the mini harper bags in the new neon colors DVF recently put out?

I've been looking at them online, but can't choose which color, they are all so beautiful! Perfect weekend/daytime errand bag! 

I'd love to see a photo of someone's, so I can judge how true to color they are based on the website photos. I've yet to see them in person, though I've been looking. 

Here is a link on the dvf website. The orange is my preference (I think ). But it doesn't come across as neon as the pink or yellow. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Tamarind

fieryfashionist said:


> Oooooh, I was going to order the nude at some point (since I already own the navy and grey though, I figured not anytime soon)... good to know about the color.  Every site I looked at, the color seemed to vary slightly!
> 
> That was exactly my fit assessment... the dress would never hang on most of us unless a. You size up or b. are quite straight up and down!  My curvy hips and a$$ make the straight up and down option an impossibility and for a dress like this, form fitting is so much more flattering IMO! :smile1.
> 
> You should post modeling pics!!!   The black will make the perfect LBD!!



The nude comes out lighter in photographs.  I noticed this in photos I took myself.  I was surprised how light it came out given how dark it was in the real dress.
Wow you have two already.  Lucky you!  The dress looks great on you.  I am now debating whether to go with 0 or 2 now in the black.  I thought I was sure, but this morning one person told me that she thought the 2 looked better.  I will have to sleep on it for another week.  I love the fit on you (in your photo, which I just looked at again in this thread).


----------



## Princess Pink

elongreach said:


> I'm looking into purchasing my first DVF wrap dress.  I usually wear an 8, but I'm not sure how true to size it is.



I'm usually an 8-10 (8 in Lauren Ralph Lauren dresses) but in the DVF wraps I need to have a 14 :shame:

The sizing of DVF is strange though, I have blouses in 8 and 12 which I comfortably wear and brought some pants recently in a size 8, but the wraps (and wrap tops) consistently have to be 14 for me.


----------



## AEGIS

elongreach said:


> I'm looking into purchasing my first DVF wrap dress.  I usually wear an 8, but I'm not sure how true to size it is.




you will likely need a 10, quite possibly 12.  that is what i currently wear in her wrap styles.  i think it depends on your bust. i have a relatively small bust


----------



## travelerscloset

I just bought my first DVF dress!!! I'm sooo excited  I'll share ones I get it!


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> i went back today to return all the sweaters i bought for dh because he hated them () i got myself something else for my troubles.  im also someone who can't resist a good deal. this was about $54.  i didn't realize retail was $425
> 
> the Jafar in this colorway.  i think i can fit in a wear before it gets too warm.  makes me my harletty that i had to return bc the pitch was so terrible bc the model is pictured wearing them



You are so lucky!! Great dress for a fab price!!  I bet u look great in it.



elongreach said:


> I'm looking into purchasing my first DVF wrap dress.  I usually wear an 8, but I'm not sure how true to size it is.





Princess Pink said:


> I'm usually an 8-10 (8 in Lauren Ralph Lauren dresses) but in the DVF wraps I need to have a 14 :shame:
> 
> The sizing of DVF is strange though, I have blouses in 8 and 12 which I comfortably wear and brought some pants recently in a size 8, but the wraps (and wrap tops) consistently have to be 14 for me.



I agree with Princesspink. I have to go up 2 sizes for DVF wrap dresses because of my large bust. I am usually a 10-12 but have to get size 14--- & that still doesn't cover my boobs enough.


----------



## Princess Pink

dbeth said:


> You are so lucky!! Great dress for a fab price!!  I bet u look great in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Princesspink. I have to go up 2 sizes for DVF wrap dresses because of my large bust. I am usually a 10-12 but have to get size 14--- & that still doesn't cover my boobs enough.



I have the problem as well and am only a C cup - always have to wear a cami underneath my wrap dresses.


----------



## km8282

km8282 said:
			
		

> Hi Ladies,
> I'm wondering if anyone has snagged one of the mini harper bags in the new neon colors DVF recently put out?
> 
> I've been looking at them online, but can't choose which color, they are all so beautiful! Perfect weekend/daytime errand bag!
> 
> I'd love to see a photo of someone's, so I can judge how true to color they are based on the website photos. I've yet to see them in person, though I've been looking.
> 
> Here is a link on the dvf website. The orange is my preference (I think ). But it doesn't come across as neon as the pink or yellow.
> 
> Thanks!!



In case anyone was interested in the mini Harper, I decided to go with the neon orange. Here is the stock photo from neimanmarcus.com.
It is so beautiful! I can't wait to wear it.


----------



## mellva

km8282 said:


> In case anyone was interested in the mini Harper, I decided to go with the neon orange. Here is the stock photo from neimanmarcus.com.
> It is so beautiful! I can't wait to wear it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1617149




I love that bag and that color is beautiful. I have been thinking of buying a Harper bag too, but I have not seen one in person. You have to post modeling pics when you get it.


----------



## AEGIS

Greentea said:


> Sometimes polyester holds up better than silk so I'd go for it - so cute!





i ordered it!  hope i love it!


----------



## AEGIS

km8282 said:


> In case anyone was interested in the mini Harper, I decided to go with the neon orange. Here is the stock photo from neimanmarcus.com.
> It is so beautiful! I can't wait to wear it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1617149





great color!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Congrats on all the new additions ladies!  I can't wait to see!

Anyone want to be my Pele twin?  Size 12 $49!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item43adac3242

Here is a Nove in the Winged Print.  I didn't even know this existed!  Gorgeous!  Size 10!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...2?pt=AU_Womens_Clothing_2&hash=item3cc2d7fc24


----------



## elongreach

Wow, thanks for telling me about the sizes ladies.  I didn't realize there was such a difference.  I don't really have much of a chest right now, but that's going to be changing in a few months.  So I guess I need to look into a 12 or 14.  I was in Nordstrom on Saturday, but they only had a couple of DVF tops.  I may have to go to VA to try one on.


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess said:


> Congrats on all the new additions ladies! I can't wait to see!
> 
> Anyone want to be my Pele twin? Size 12 $49!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item43adac3242
> 
> Here is a Nove in the Winged Print. I didn't even know this existed! Gorgeous! Size 10!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...2?pt=AU_Womens_Clothing_2&hash=item3cc2d7fc24


 Thanks Dukeprincess!
Just a note, I have the Pele and had too size down a size as it ran pretty big-I love it and thats a fantastic price!


----------



## DC-Cutie

elongreach said:


> Wow, thanks for telling me about the sizes ladies.  I didn't realize there was such a difference.  I don't really have much of a chest right now, but that's going to be changing in a few months.  So I guess I need to look into a 12 or 14.  I was in Nordstrom on Saturday, but they only had a couple of DVF tops.  I may have to go to VA to try one on.



Nordstrom in the DC Area is seriously lacking in DVF.  Tyson's carries pieces, sometimes.  But, I've never seen a full collection.  Pentagon city, only if it's a return.

Do better at Saks and NMs


----------



## elongreach

DC-Cutie said:


> Nordstrom in the DC Area is seriously lacking in DVF.  Tyson's carries pieces, sometimes.  But, I've never seen a full collection.  Pentagon city, only if it's a return.
> 
> Do better at Saks and NMs



I was planning on going to Tysons and go to either NM, Saks, or Bloomingdales.  I didn't think I would have much success at Nordstrom.


----------



## DC-Cutie

elongreach said:


> I was planning on going to Tysons and go to either NM, Saks, or Bloomingdales.  I didn't think I would have much success at Nordstrom.



oh yes!  I forgot about Bloomies, they have a good selection. But at Chevy Chase.  Last time I went to Tyson's the SA said, they didn't have a DVF Section, but that was last year so things may have changed.


----------



## Greentea

km8282 said:


> In case anyone was interested in the mini Harper, I decided to go with the neon orange. Here is the stock photo from neimanmarcus.com.
> It is so beautiful! I can't wait to wear it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1617149



That's adorable!


----------



## km8282

mellva said:


> I love that bag and that color is beautiful. I have been thinking of buying a Harper bag too, but I have not seen one in person. You have to post modeling pics when you get it.


 
I def will post some modeling pics of the Harper when I get it. I ordered it from Neiman Marcus, who I haven't had a great track record with lately, so hopefully it will be here soon. 

Thanks everyone for your kind words on the bag!


----------



## dbeth

Went out to dinner with some friends and wore my Julian Mini in Snow Leopard Pink. Love this wrap dress! Paired with Valentino Rock Stud wedges.


----------



## sammix3

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with some friends and wore my Julian Mini in Snow Leopard Pink. Love this wrap dress! Paired with Valentino Rock Stud wedges.



Omg this is so va va voom on you! Love!!


----------



## AEGIS

did any of you ladies ever make your bolo skirt less flairy-out-y?  i plan on wearing it on Fri and just tried on my outfit.


*dbeth* looking GREAT honey!


----------



## AEGIS

does anyone have this dress?
http://www.dvf.com/on/demandware.st...lt/mProduct-Show?pid=D4452306N11&cgid=printed


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with some friends and wore my Julian Mini in Snow Leopard Pink. Love this wrap dress! Paired with Valentino Rock Stud wedges.


 Beth you look gorgeous! I love this dress on you and the shoes are fab.


----------



## surlygirl

*dbeth* - 




AEGIS said:


> did any of you ladies ever make your bolo skirt less flairy-out-y? i plan on wearing it on Fri and just tried on my outfit.
> 
> 
> *dbeth* looking GREAT honey!


 
I haven't been able to decrease the volume on mine. and I'm curvy so the bum is not helping at all. I thought about having some of the ruffles tacked down in a few places, but never got around to trying that. I just make sure that my shape is defined at the waist so that the overall look is not too puffy. let us see how it goes. what are you going to wear with it?


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> Omg this is so va va voom on you! Love!!



Thanks Sammi! 

It's nice to finally post a modeling pic of me in DVF. I think I have done a total of 2?!  But that's because the wrap dress & Deblina are the only ones that flatter my figure.



AEGIS said:


> did any of you ladies ever make your bolo skirt less flairy-out-y?  i plan on wearing it on Fri and just tried on my outfit.
> 
> 
> *dbeth* looking GREAT honey!



Thanks doll!  I love the Bolo skirt---its so cute. I wish I could pull it off--- Make sure you post pics!



megt10 said:


> Beth you look gorgeous! I love this dress on you and the shoes are fab.



Thanks dear meg!!   Yeah, I LOVE the Valentino rock stud wedges---I just bought another pair off Outnet a few weeks ago.



surlygirl said:


> *dbeth* -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to decrease the volume on mine. and I'm curvy so the bum is not helping at all. I thought about having some of the ruffles tacked down in a few places, but never got around to trying that. I just make sure that my shape is defined at the waist so that the overall look is not too puffy. let us see how it goes. what are you going to wear with it?



  You are so cute Surly!


----------



## AEGIS

surlygirl said:


> *dbeth* -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to decrease the volume on mine. and I'm curvy so the bum is not helping at all. I thought about having some of the ruffles tacked down in a few places, but never got around to trying that. I just make sure that my shape is defined at the waist so that the overall look is not too puffy. let us see how it goes. what are you going to wear with it?




im wearing a turqouise blouse from zara, yellow chanel flap, and anthra maggies.  however, i need a necklace.  i think it's the missing piece

thinking this maybe?

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/cara-co.../3244274?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1620

or this

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/tory-bu...atement-necklace/3230388?origin=keywordsearch


----------



## phiphi

km8282 said:


> In case anyone was interested in the mini Harper, I decided to go with the neon orange. Here is the stock photo from neimanmarcus.com.
> It is so beautiful! I can't wait to wear it.
> 
> View attachment 1617149



such a fun colour - please post pics when you get it! congrats!!



dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with some friends and wore my Julian Mini in Snow Leopard Pink. Love this wrap dress! Paired with Valentino Rock Stud wedges.



oh là là!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with some friends and wore my Julian Mini in Snow Leopard Pink. Love this wrap dress! Paired with Valentino Rock Stud wedges.



OWWWWWWWW!!  *wolf whistles*


----------



## DC-Cutie

AEGIS said:


> im wearing a turqouise blouse from zara, yellow chanel flap, and anthra maggies.  however, i need a necklace.  i think it's the missing piece
> 
> thinking this maybe?
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/cara-co.../3244274?origin=keywordsearch&resultback=1620
> 
> or this
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/tory-bu...atement-necklace/3230388?origin=keywordsearch



Sounds like a busy outfit.  Maybe swap the blouse for a neutral color. Can you post an actual pic of the outfit so we can get a better idea?


----------



## AEGIS

DC-Cutie said:


> Sounds like a busy outfit.  Maybe swap the blouse for a neutral color. Can you post an actual pic of the outfit so we can get a better idea?





ok i will later.  it's no more busy imo than the way it was pictured on the runway with chartreuse or yellow.  i just chose a different color.  it's all party on top [with the blouse and hopefully necklace] and pretty neutral at the bottom with the skirt and shoes that are all in the same color palette.

the bag is a pop of unexpected color....but i like a color that isn't in the outfit with an accessory sometimes...but the necklace might tie it all in

i was gonna post a pic last night but..i was embarrassed bc i had unfolded laundry


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Hi Ladies, I need help! I'm looking at a DVF item on the 'bay, but the seller doesn't show a pic of the hologram. Do all authentic DVF items have a hologram?


----------



## AEGIS

potential outfit.  i am going to pretty much go with it.  maybe do a bracelets instead


----------



## AEGIS

second option but im pretty much not going to go with it...but i was going to get rid of the shirt but i likely will keep it


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> potential outfit. i am going to pretty much go with it. maybe do a bracelets instead


 You look fantastic in that skirt Aegis. I like both options but prefer this one. Then again we all know I like color .


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> You look fantastic in that skirt Aegis. I like both options but prefer this one. Then again we all know I like color .





thanks! i am going with it.  but the look is missing something....some oomph.  maybe staked bracelets? http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/sequin-medium-insect-wing-enamel-bangle/3244780?origin=PredictiveSearch


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> thanks! i am going with it. but the look is missing something....some oomph. maybe staked bracelets? http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/sequin-medium-insect-wing-enamel-bangle/3244780?origin=PredictiveSearch


 I like these. I think they would look great. I don't think a necklace would work as well given the neck of the shirt. Have you thought of a belt and some larger earrings?


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> second option but im pretty much not going to go with it...but i was going to get rid of the shirt but i likely will keep it


 Yes keep this shirt. It looks beautiful of you and I love the detail of the neck. Just gorgeous.


----------



## dbeth

phiphi said:


> such a fun colour - please post pics when you get it! congrats!!
> 
> 
> 
> oh là là!!




Thanks phi!! 


Dukeprincess said:


> OWWWWWWWW!!  *wolf whistles*



   luv u duke!!



AEGIS said:


> potential outfit.  i am going to pretty much go with it.  maybe do a bracelets instead



I'm with meg--- I luv color, so I vote this one!!! You look great & I like the Maggie's with it!!


----------



## Princess Pink

has anyone purchased? Quality and style wise any feedback?


----------



## Tmft

PurseXaXholic said:


> Hi Ladies, I need help! I'm looking at a DVF item on the 'bay, but the seller doesn't show a pic of the hologram. Do all authentic DVF items have a hologram?



How old is it?  Before ~3 years ago, dvf didn't use holograms. Due to fakes, she added them.  Every item from the past 6+ years though should have a small white tag on the waist seam with the style name.  Post the item and I can go e you my opinion.


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> potential outfit.  i am going to pretty much go with it.  maybe do a bracelets instead





AEGIS said:


> second option but im pretty much not going to go with it...but i was going to get rid of the shirt but i likely will keep it



Aegis - you look great in both!  But I prefer the green top also.


----------



## regeens

Not sure if these are great deals but it's less than retail so maybe the are:

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=jn7uKLX

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=jn7uKLQ


----------



## mellva

regeens said:


> Not sure if these are great deals but it's less than retail so maybe the are:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=jn7uKLX
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=jn7uKLQ




Now all of the resellers will be buying these and relisting. It's better to just PM members when there are DVF sales.


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> potential outfit.  i am going to pretty much go with it.  maybe do a bracelets instead


You look wonderful in your Bolo skirt.


----------



## mellva

dbeth said:


> Went out to dinner with some friends and wore my Julian Mini in Snow Leopard Pink. Love this wrap dress! Paired with Valentino Rock Stud wedges.



You look great!!!! I love the colors of that Julian.


----------



## surlygirl

super cute, *aegis*! i have been pairing mine with neutral colors ... cream, black, etc. may have to try a pop of color next time! but the skirt is probably enough of a pop for me, i think. lol. have fun!

*cutie *- I loved the way you styled the bolo a few months back ... cream blouse, black tights and shoes. very chic!

who would have thought a metallic tiered poufy skirt could be so versatile??!


----------



## phiphi

regeens said:


> Not sure if these are great deals but it's less than retail so maybe the are:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=jn7uKLX
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=jn7uKLQ



thanks for posting, R! i'm SO tempted... then again, when am i not?


----------



## phiphi

*aegis* - i like *surly*'s idea of a black top - what do you think?


----------



## dbeth

regeens said:


> Not sure if these are great deals but it's less than retail so maybe the are:
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=jn7uKLX
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=jn7uKLQ



Love both of those prints! Esp. the green/pink. Thanks for posting---wish they had size 14. I can do a 12, but prefer the 14.



mellva said:


> You look great!!!! I love the colors of that Julian.



Thanks mellva!


----------



## BougieBoo

Anyone get in on the HauteLook sale? Through persistent checking I was able to get the Jafar in Hanging print.  Almost makes up for missing the Desert Orchid when it got marked down at Saks.com. Almost--I'm hoping it shows up in a 2 again...somehow... I keep refreshing the page!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> Love both of those prints! Esp. the green/pink. Thanks for posting---wish they had size 14. I can do a 12, but prefer the 14.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mellva!



Here's a 14:  http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/dresses&itemId=T47HX


----------



## Dukeprincess

BougieBoo said:


> Anyone get in on the HauteLook sale? Through persistent checking I was able to get the Jafar in Hanging print.  Almost makes up for missing the Desert Orchid when it got marked down at Saks.com. Almost--I'm hoping it shows up in a 2 again...somehow... I keep refreshing the page!!



The hanging print is cute, both *phiphi* and I have it in the Eddie blouse.


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's a 14:  http://www.cusp.com/shoponline/product.aspx?folderid=/shoponline/sale/dresses&itemId=T47HX



I love u Duke---I can always count on you!!!   Thanks doll---but I really think I want the pink/green. I might call the Saks stores to see if they have one. My green lizard vp's would go great with it!


----------



## BougieBoo

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> The hanging print is cute, both phiphi and I have it in the Eddie blouse.



When I zoomed in and saw the print was actually little hangers, I had to have it!


----------



## phiphi

bougie - you will totally love it - congratulations!! here is a pic i took with it. a fun, and clever print. duke looks amazing in it.


----------



## AEGIS

phiphi said:


> *aegis* - i like *surly*'s idea of a black top - what do you think?





hmm... not to this event.  it's a fashion show so i'd like to be bold.  and color looks much better on me than black does.  so i will likely never wear a solid black top with this shirt.  i try to avoid all black close to my face unless it's for work suits or something and even then i try to have a cheery blouse.

i am keeping the white blouse with the embellished peter pan neckline for when i want to play this skirt down and play it safe.  i would likely pair that with a black blazer.  white looks nice on me.

this skirt is much more versatile than i thought it would be tbh.


----------



## BougieBoo

phiphi said:
			
		

> bougie - you will totally love it - congratulations!! here is a pic i took with it. a fun, and clever print. duke looks amazing in it.



Sooooo cute! Gosh I wish HauteLook was shipping immediately! LOL! And we're shoe twins too!


----------



## sammix3

dbeth said:


> Love both of those prints! Esp. the green/pink. Thanks for posting---wish they had size 14. I can do a 12, but prefer the 14.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mellva!



See if anyone can price match!


----------



## sammix3

I just wanna give a shout out to *4LV* for PMing me about a great deal! I love my tpfers!


----------



## phiphi

AEGIS said:


> hmm... not to this event.  it's a fashion show so i'd like to be bold.  and color looks much better on me than black does.  so i will likely never wear a solid black top with this shirt.  i try to avoid all black close to my face unless it's for work suits or something and even then i try to have a cheery blouse.
> 
> i am keeping the white blouse with the embellished peter pan neckline for when i want to play this skirt down and play it safe.  i would likely pair that with a black blazer.  white looks nice on me.
> 
> this skirt is much more versatile than i thought it would be tbh.



ooh ok.. i can see what you mean. i really like the white blouse too with the collar! it's a cute skirt. 



BougieBoo said:


> Sooooo cute! Gosh I wish HauteLook was shipping immediately! LOL! And we're shoe twins too!



yay!!!


----------



## weibaobai

From my blog...Floral sequined jacket


----------



## Greentea

phiphi said:


> bougie - you will totally love it - congratulations!! here is a pic i took with it. a fun, and clever print. duke looks amazing in it.



FIERCE!!! Love those pants!


----------



## Greentea

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...Floral sequined jacket



So pretty and I really love your blog


----------



## weibaobai

Hi greentea,  thank you so much!




Greentea said:


> So pretty and I really love your blog


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> bougie - you will totally love it - congratulations!! here is a pic i took with it. a fun, and clever print. duke looks amazing in it.





weibaobai said:


> From my blog...Floral sequined jacket



You look beautiful and I want your doggie!


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> second option but im pretty much not going to go with it...but i was going to get rid of the shirt but i likely will keep it



I know I am late to weigh in, but hey, the billable hour takes precedence...anywho, I prefer the green top, but I think you need tights.  JMO.  

Did you see how *DC* styled hers awhile back?  I think the length and poofiness of the skirt might be balanced out better with a dark tight.


----------



## phiphi

Greentea said:


> FIERCE!!! Love those pants!



thanks greentea!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Thanks everyone for the intel! Sadly the auction is over and I don't know what to think about it. Oh well.  I didn't need it anyway.


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> I know I am late to weigh in, but hey, the billable hour takes precedence...anywho, I prefer the green top, but I think you need tights.  JMO.
> 
> Did you see how *DC* styled hers awhile back?  I think the length and poofiness of the skirt might be balanced out better with a dark tight.



I'm going to wear a  slightly patterned tight. Not your fav, Wolford, but I think they'll get the job done. I tried them out this week when I wore my black Jeanne.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Hi ladies! Another question (sigh): do any of you get your DVF items altered to fit you? 
I may have found this dress but a size too big. Do you think it'll be impossible to get altered? 













Thanks all!


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> I'm going to wear a  slightly patterned tight. Not your fav, Wolford, but I think they'll get the job done. I tried them out this week when I wore my black Jeanne.



I happen to wear Falke tights too.   But to be honest, I only wear Falke and Wolford, because they are the only two brands that don't make me break out in hives, so it is less for brand name and more for dermatology reasons.


----------



## weibaobai

Hi duke princess
Thank you so much!



Dukeprincess said:


> You look beautiful and I want your doggie!


----------



## sammix3

New arrivals at dvf.com!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> New arrivals at dvf.com!



I know!  I love these:  

African Tulip
http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-D...6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion

http://www.dvf.com/Karin-Dress/D480...7&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I know!  I love these:
> 
> African Tulip
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-D...6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Karin-Dress/D480...7&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion



I like the African tulip too! I actually just placed an order for some sale items, I have the kotp skirt in firecracker coming back and in black. Also the reiko blazer that goes with the koto, we'll see how that works out


----------



## dbeth

phiphi said:


> bougie - you will totally love it - congratulations!! here is a pic i took with it. a fun, and clever print. duke looks amazing in it.




Phi--love this combo!! Those red pants are HOT!




weibaobai said:


> From my blog...Floral sequined jacket



Love your jacket---so pretty!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> I know!  I love these:
> 
> African Tulip
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-D...6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Karin-Dress/D480...7&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion



Oh that purple African Tulip----gorgeous!!!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi dbeth,
Thank you!




dbeth said:


> Love your jacket---


----------



## phiphi

PurseXaXholic said:


> Hi ladies! Another question (sigh): do any of you get your DVF items altered to fit you?
> I may have found this dress but a size too big. Do you think it'll be impossible to get altered?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all!



it depends on the item. just like any other item of clothing, whether you'll be able to make alterations to it will depend on the seams and how much you're cutting. a seamstress would be best situated to let you know if it can be done - the other thing is.. nothing is impossible.. just depends on what you're willing to pay a seamstress/tailor to do. *sammi * has had a number of dvf pieces altered - good luck! 



sammix3 said:


> New arrivals at dvf.com!





Dukeprincess said:


> I know!  I love these:
> 
> African Tulip
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-D...6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Karin-Dress/D480...7&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion



oh, man, ladies!!! 



dbeth said:


> Phi--love this combo!! Those red pants are HOT!
> 
> Love your jacket---so pretty!!
> 
> Oh that purple African Tulip----gorgeous!!!



thank you so much beth! you are so sweet!!


----------



## Greentea

They are killing me with the resort and spring lines! The red poppy print is amazing and she keeps putting out new things every week. UGh. My wallet.


----------



## sooz19

FYI...there is a coupon code for $50 off $250 or more

DVFINSIDER


----------



## AEGIS

how does the Arly Bis fit?


----------



## mlle chance

Hi beautiful DVF ladies!
I am new to DVF and have enjoyed reading your thread and seeing all your beautiful clothes!
Does anyone own the Fleurette dress? I tried it on today in green, and fell in love - EXCEPT - where do you wear it?
I work in healthcare, so it's not work appropriate, and honestly can't think of many places to wear it except when travelling/on vacation. 
Any suggestions?

Thanks!
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446469056&R=886115233669&P_name=Diane+von+Furstenberg&sid=135CE99589C4&Ntt=Fleurette+Dress&N=0&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574490718609&bmUID=jngeyty


----------



## Greentea

mlle chance said:


> Hi beautiful DVF ladies!
> I am new to DVF and have enjoyed reading your thread and seeing all your beautiful clothes!
> Does anyone own the Fleurette dress? I tried it on today in green, and fell in love - EXCEPT - where do you wear it?
> I work in healthcare, so it's not work appropriate, and honestly can't think of many places to wear it except when travelling/on vacation.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446469056&R=886115233669&P_name=Diane+von+Furstenberg&sid=135CE99589C4&Ntt=Fleurette+Dress&N=0&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574490718609&bmUID=jngeyty



I'd wear it to a wedding or a special dinner out. Even something like a bridal shower?


----------



## AEGIS

mlle chance said:


> Hi beautiful DVF ladies!
> I am new to DVF and have enjoyed reading your thread and seeing all your beautiful clothes!
> Does anyone own the Fleurette dress? I tried it on today in green, and fell in love - EXCEPT - where do you wear it?
> I work in healthcare, so it's not work appropriate, and honestly can't think of many places to wear it except when travelling/on vacation.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446469056&R=886115233669&P_name=Diane+von+Furstenberg&sid=135CE99589C4&Ntt=Fleurette+Dress&N=0&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574490718609&bmUID=jngeyty




one member here has it in the Pink Hat print i think...unfortunately i cannot spell her username but it starts with a D  do a search


----------



## mlle chance

Greentea said:


> I'd wear it to a wedding or a special dinner out. Even something like a bridal shower?



Those would be perfect occasions - I hope someone I know gets married this summer!! Thank you, Greentea 



AEGIS said:


> one member here has it in the Pink Hat print i think...unfortunately i cannot spell her username but it starts with a D  do a search



Thanks AEGIS, I found *dezynrbaglaydee'*s pink wing - she looks FABULOUS!

I lead such a casual life - but maybe if I get it, I will MAKE opportunities to wear it.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I know! I love these:
> 
> African Tulip
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-D...6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Karin-Dress/D480...7&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion


 Love the African Tulip. It is so pretty.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

What do you ladies think of the Tamika dress? 
I'm thinking of buying it but there is no way for me to try it here in Canada.

http://stylemania.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/victoria-justice-diane-von-furstenberg-dress.jpg


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> how does the Arly Bis fit?



If you are busty, get your DVF TTS, if not, then size down.  Mine ran big, so I ended up giving it to my friend who has way bigger boobs than I do. 



HOLLYWOOD said:


> What do you ladies think of the Tamika dress?
> I'm thinking of buying it but there is no way for me to try it here in Canada.
> 
> http://stylemania.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/victoria-justice-diane-von-furstenberg-dress.jpg



I think it is adorable!  Do it!


----------



## sammix3

HOLLYWOOD said:


> What do you ladies think of the Tamika dress?
> I'm thinking of buying it but there is no way for me to try it here in Canada.
> 
> http://stylemania.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/victoria-justice-diane-von-furstenberg-dress.jpg



Omg its so cute on her! This is back on my must have list now. I'll probably have to get it shortened but its so cute!


----------



## AEGIS

HOLLYWOOD said:


> What do you ladies think of the Tamika dress?
> I'm thinking of buying it but there is no way for me to try it here in Canada.
> 
> http://stylemania.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/victoria-justice-diane-von-furstenberg-dress.jpg



i think it's beautiful although i do not like the back very much.



Dukeprincess said:


> If you are busty, get your DVF TTS, if not, then size down.  Mine ran big, so I ended up giving it to my friend who has way bigger boobs than I do.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is adorable!  Do it!





thanks!


----------



## Greentea

HOLLYWOOD said:


> What do you ladies think of the Tamika dress?
> I'm thinking of buying it but there is no way for me to try it here in Canada.
> 
> http://stylemania.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/victoria-justice-diane-von-furstenberg-dress.jpg



I adore the front but would not personally love the back. If you can pull it of - DO IT! So cute and fresh! Looks amazing on Victoria.


----------



## megt10

HOLLYWOOD said:


> What do you ladies think of the Tamika dress?
> I'm thinking of buying it but there is no way for me to try it here in Canada.
> 
> http://stylemania.com/blog/wp-conte...toria-justice-diane-von-furstenberg-dress.jpg


 
Love it too I love the back of the dress for someone young and fit. I won't be buying it but can really appreciate it on the model .


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> how does the Arly Bis fit?




I love this! I bought the 12 & 14 but ended up returning both because I have the arely dresses in 3 different patterns.

But if I remember correctly, I could wear both. The 12 fit a little better in the chest (which is unusual since I need a size 14 in the wrap dresses for my bust) because the 14 really gapped open. I think this dress runs big in the chest.


----------



## dbeth

mlle chance said:


> Hi beautiful DVF ladies!
> I am new to DVF and have enjoyed reading your thread and seeing all your beautiful clothes!
> Does anyone own the Fleurette dress? I tried it on today in green, and fell in love - EXCEPT - where do you wear it?
> I work in healthcare, so it's not work appropriate, and honestly can't think of many places to wear it except when travelling/on vacation.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574490718609&bmUID=jngeyty



Wow this is GORGEOUS!!!! Love it!! I am interested too.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I have this, but in the pink/black/white print.  I don't think it's work appropriate, so I've worn it in a few different ways:

-  paired w/leggings and booties, then another time with OTK boots
-  paired w/CL BiBi or Decollette
-  worn once as a beach cover-up.  Yes, I was doing the most but desperate times called for desperate measures   Got a lot of compliments 

It's the most comfortable DVF dress I own and the wings are just so perfect.



mlle chance said:


> Hi beautiful DVF ladies!
> I am new to DVF and have enjoyed reading your thread and seeing all your beautiful clothes!
> Does anyone own the Fleurette dress? I tried it on today in green, and fell in love - EXCEPT - where do you wear it?
> I work in healthcare, so it's not work appropriate, and honestly can't think of many places to wear it except when travelling/on vacation.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446469056&R=886115233669&P_name=Diane+von+Furstenberg&sid=135CE99589C4&Ntt=Fleurette+Dress&N=0&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=282574490718609&bmUID=jngeyty


----------



## dbeth

So excited!!!!!!!!! DVF is teaming up with Gap Kids! Look at the flyer I got in the mail.

LOVE the green heart dress---I am going to buy it for my 5 year old!  I have two girls, so this is going to be fun.


----------



## dbeth

I hate photobucket---sorry the pics are so large. I resized them. Sometimes it will work later though.


----------



## LABAG

The Whitney blouse in Platinum is on sale at NM, I wish they had the pink like Sammix go, but this color is very versitale -beautiful blouse-Im IN LOVE with blouses , and believe I have a fetish with DVF tops!!! alsways able to dress them up or down.....


----------



## cheburashka

Hey, ladies !

I stopped by bloomies today to check out a new collection and decided to try on a few things for you guys that people might be interested in. Here are some modeling pictures and thoughts:

Francesca dress - blue jay is beautiful, it has a hint of purple to it, almost like a royal purple, not sure if the camera reflects it adequately but I was sort of blown away by it in person and how lush and rich it looked. 












I loved the KIMMIE skirt, it's much better fitting and much nicer than KOTO, it just seems like a perfect pencil skirt, I am so in love with it. Here I paired it with the Noa sweater, the actual sweater has a pink zipper in the back and is extremely comfortable on, perfect for work as well. 












Here is Edna dress, I wasn't sure what to make of it ? It's huge in my regular size 4 like huge !!!!! I thought it was really ill fitting, and even though I love the color combination, this would definitely be a dress to either size down in or reserve for those occasions where you want a looser fitting dress. 






Not sure what this dress was, I thought the pattern was really pretty but it was very short, sort of like Reina I guess:












Here is the Koto skirt in sailor blue with Grandie top, I loved the pink color of Grandie but it looks a bit frumpy on, can't explain it but it just feels heavy:


----------



## phiphi

cheburashka said:


> Hey, ladies !
> 
> I stopped by bloomies today to check out a new collection and decided to try on a few things for you guys that people might be interested in. Here are some modeling pictures and thoughts:
> 
> Francesca dress - blue jay is beautiful, it has a hint of purple to it, almost like a royal purple, not sure if the camera reflects it adequately but I was sort of blown away by it in person and how lush and rich it looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the KIMMIE skirt, it's much better fitting and much nicer than KOTO, it just seems like a perfect pencil skirt, I am so in love with it. Here I paired it with the Noa sweater, the actual sweater has a pink zipper in the back and is extremely comfortable on, perfect for work as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Edna dress, I wasn't sure what to make of it ? It's huge in my regular size 4 like huge !!!!! I thought it was really ill fitting, and even though I love the color combination, this would definitely be a dress to either size down in or reserve for those occasions where you want a looser fitting dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what this dress was, I thought the pattern was really pretty but it was very short, sort of like Reina I guess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Koto skirt in sailor blue with Grandie top, I loved the pink color of Grandie but it looks a bit frumpy on, can't explain it but it just feels heavy:



thank you for the pictures and sizing tips! you look lovely!! hope you took something home with you!


----------



## megt10

cheburashka said:


> Hey, ladies !
> 
> I stopped by bloomies today to check out a new collection and decided to try on a few things for you guys that people might be interested in. Here are some modeling pictures and thoughts:
> 
> Francesca dress - blue jay is beautiful, it has a hint of purple to it, almost like a royal purple, not sure if the camera reflects it adequately but I was sort of blown away by it in person and how lush and rich it looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the KIMMIE skirt, it's much better fitting and much nicer than KOTO, it just seems like a perfect pencil skirt, I am so in love with it. Here I paired it with the Noa sweater, the actual sweater has a pink zipper in the back and is extremely comfortable on, perfect for work as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Edna dress, I wasn't sure what to make of it ? It's huge in my regular size 4 like huge !!!!! I thought it was really ill fitting, and even though I love the color combination, this would definitely be a dress to either size down in or reserve for those occasions where you want a looser fitting dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what this dress was, I thought the pattern was really pretty but it was very short, sort of like Reina I guess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Koto skirt in sailor blue with Grandie top, I loved the pink color of Grandie but it looks a bit frumpy on, can't explain it but it just feels heavy:


 Wow, thank you so much for posting all the pics. Everything looks great on you. I have to say I love the Edna the colors are so pretty. I normally wear a size 2 in sheath type dresses do you think that I should look for that in a size 0 then? The 4 looks big on you but not overly so, just kinda slouchy and comfortable and oh so cute.


----------



## megt10

Ladies yesterday I wore for the first time my Ivy dress in Pomme Sky Gold/Grass Rain. I have been really bad about posting my new dresses and will try and post more this weekend. I got this dress from Saks (I think) on clearance for like 109.00. I wasn't sure if it would be too short but for the price figured I could wear it with tights and boots. It borders on too short but I think if the heels aren't too high then it is ok. The dress is super comfortable and I think will be worn a lot this summer.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Ladies yesterday I wore for the first time my Ivy dress in Pomme Sky Gold/Grass Rain. I have been really bad about posting my new dresses and will try and post more this weekend. I got this dress from Saks (I think) on clearance for like 109.00. I wasn't sure if it would be too short but for the price figured I could wear it with tights and boots. It borders on too short but I think if the heels aren't too high then it is ok. The dress is super comfortable and I think will be worn a lot this summer.




You look stunning!!! I love your Yellow Bali!!!


----------



## mellva

cheburashka said:


> Hey, ladies !
> 
> I stopped by bloomies today to check out a new collection and decided to try on a few things for you guys that people might be interested in. Here are some modeling pictures and thoughts:
> 
> Francesca dress - blue jay is beautiful, it has a hint of purple to it, almost like a royal purple, not sure if the camera reflects it adequately but I was sort of blown away by it in person and how lush and rich it looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the KIMMIE skirt, it's much better fitting and much nicer than KOTO, it just seems like a perfect pencil skirt, I am so in love with it. Here I paired it with the Noa sweater, the actual sweater has a pink zipper in the back and is extremely comfortable on, perfect for work as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Edna dress, I wasn't sure what to make of it ? It's huge in my regular size 4 like huge !!!!! I thought it was really ill fitting, and even though I love the color combination, this would definitely be a dress to either size down in or reserve for those occasions where you want a looser fitting dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what this dress was, I thought the pattern was really pretty but it was very short, sort of like Reina I guess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Koto skirt in sailor blue with Grandie top, I loved the pink color of Grandie but it looks a bit frumpy on, can't explain it but it just feels heavy:




Thank you for posting these pics of the newest DVF collection. You look perfect in all of them. I want the Pink Grandie Top and Blue Koto Skirt.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> You look stunning!!! I love your Yellow Bali!!!


 Thanks so much Mellva. I am really loving yellow right now. I just got the shoes and I know that I have a bunch of DVF dresses that they are going to work well with.


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> Hey, ladies !
> 
> I stopped by bloomies today to check out a new collection and decided to try on a few things for you guys that people might be interested in. Here are some modeling pictures and thoughts:
> 
> Francesca dress - blue jay is beautiful, it has a hint of purple to it, almost like a royal purple, not sure if the camera reflects it adequately but I was sort of blown away by it in person and how lush and rich it looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the KIMMIE skirt, it's much better fitting and much nicer than KOTO, it just seems like a perfect pencil skirt, I am so in love with it. Here I paired it with the Noa sweater, the actual sweater has a pink zipper in the back and is extremely comfortable on, perfect for work as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Edna dress, I wasn't sure what to make of it ? It's huge in my regular size 4 like huge !!!!! I thought it was really ill fitting, and even though I love the color combination, this would definitely be a dress to either size down in or reserve for those occasions where you want a looser fitting dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what this dress was, I thought the pattern was really pretty but it was very short, sort of like Reina I guess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Koto skirt in sailor blue with Grandie top, I loved the pink color of Grandie but it looks a bit frumpy on, can't explain it but it just feels heavy:



you look great in all of the piece! Thank you for the eye candy and sizing tips! 

Why do you prefer the kimmie over the koto? I'm planning to eventually get both since I love the lavender kimmie on dvf.com and ordered the koto since it was on sale.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Ladies yesterday I wore for the first time my Ivy dress in Pomme Sky Gold/Grass Rain. I have been really bad about posting my new dresses and will try and post more this weekend. I got this dress from Saks (I think) on clearance for like 109.00. I wasn't sure if it would be too short but for the price figured I could wear it with tights and boots. It borders on too short but I think if the heels aren't too high then it is ok. The dress is super comfortable and I think will be worn a lot this summer.



What a steal! And your yellow accessories make me want summer to come sooner!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> What a steal! And your yellow accessories make me want summer to come sooner!


 Yep, me too . Yesterday at least felt like spring and tomorrow is supposed to be 80.


----------



## Lovemybags412

Hi ladies!  I am new to DVF and I am dying to purchase a wrap dress but need help with sizing!

I really love this dress - DVF New Jeanne Dress in Graphic Cloud

http://images.saksfifthavenue.com/i...475550131991/0475550131991R__ASTL_300x400.jpg

If I am a 2/4 in most brands, what size should I purchase in DVF?  Thank you so much!  I feel a new addiction coming on...............


----------



## Tmft

Lovemybags412 said:


> Hi ladies!  I am new to DVF and I am dying to purchase a wrap dress but need help with sizing!
> 
> I really love this dress - DVF New Jeanne Dress in Graphic Cloud
> 
> http://images.saksfifthavenue.com/i...475550131991/0475550131991R__ASTL_300x400.jpg
> 
> If I am a 2/4 in most brands, what size should I purchase in DVF?  Thank you so much!  I feel a new addiction coming on...............



I have that dress and love it!  That particular Jeanne is a little snug.  Saks recommends sizing up.  So if you're a 2/4, probably a 4.  

It also depends on your shape.  I'm not that busty, so I stick with my regular size (8) in wraps.  In dvf sheathes I usually go up to 10 so they fit my hips.


----------



## Lovemybags412

Tmft said:
			
		

> I have that dress and love it!  That particular Jeanne is a little snug.  Saks recommends sizing up.  So if you're a 2/4, probably a 4.
> 
> It also depends on your shape.  I'm not that busty, so I stick with my regular size (8) in wraps.  In dvf sheathes I usually go up to 10 so they fit my hips.



Thank you so very much!!!  I was thinking a 4 too!!  Off to go order!!!  Woohooo!  Will post pictures when it arrives!&#58152;


----------



## AEGIS

final outfit.  i went with this blouse bc i forgot the other one at home.  im so silly.  but it turned out cute.  good thing i always believe in backups.  the anthra maggies went perfectly!


----------



## Greentea

dbeth said:


> So excited!!!!!!!!! DVF is teaming up with Gap Kids! Look at the flyer I got in the mail.
> 
> LOVE the green heart dress---I am going to buy it for my 5 year old!  I have two girls, so this is going to be fun.


Me too! Can't wait to shop for my diva 7 year old!!


----------



## Greentea

cheburashka said:


> Hey, ladies !
> 
> I stopped by bloomies today to check out a new collection and decided to try on a few things for you guys that people might be interested in. Here are some modeling pictures and thoughts:
> 
> Francesca dress - blue jay is beautiful, it has a hint of purple to it, almost like a royal purple, not sure if the camera reflects it adequately but I was sort of blown away by it in person and how lush and rich it looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved the KIMMIE skirt, it's much better fitting and much nicer than KOTO, it just seems like a perfect pencil skirt, I am so in love with it. Here I paired it with the Noa sweater, the actual sweater has a pink zipper in the back and is extremely comfortable on, perfect for work as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Edna dress, I wasn't sure what to make of it ? It's huge in my regular size 4 like huge !!!!! I thought it was really ill fitting, and even though I love the color combination, this would definitely be a dress to either size down in or reserve for those occasions where you want a looser fitting dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what this dress was, I thought the pattern was really pretty but it was very short, sort of like Reina I guess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Koto skirt in sailor blue with Grandie top, I loved the pink color of Grandie but it looks a bit frumpy on, can't explain it but it just feels heavy:



I think all of the looks are fab! I think the purple floral is the new Ruri? I'm considering this one for myself. Thanks for this!!


----------



## am2022

wow thanks for the post... would love this for my 7 year old..
my 13 year old??? probably not!!!  she doesn't want me picking her clothes!



dbeth said:


> So excited!!!!!!!!! DVF is teaming up with Gap Kids! Look at the flyer I got in the mail.
> 
> LOVE the green heart dress---I am going to buy it for my 5 year old!  I have two girls, so this is going to be fun.


----------



## am2022

Love DVF swimwear/ swim cover ups.
always have it with me during vacation time...
only have one dress that i wore to a baptism...

I will try and post a couple of vaca pics!


----------



## am2022

DVD leopard swim cover up, same cloth in pants and swimsuit!!
http://sz0122.ev.mail.comcast.net/service/home/~/?id=513482&part=2&auth=co&disp=a


http://sz0122.ev.mail.comcast.net/service/home/~/?id=513482&part=3&auth=co&disp=a

http://sz0122.ev.mail.comcast.net/service/home/~/?id=513482&part=4&auth=co&disp=a


----------



## megt10

Lovemybags412 said:


> Hi ladies! I am new to DVF and I am dying to purchase a wrap dress but need help with sizing!
> 
> I really love this dress - DVF New Jeanne Dress in Graphic Cloud
> 
> http://images.saksfifthavenue.com/i...475550131991/0475550131991R__ASTL_300x400.jpg
> 
> If I am a 2/4 in most brands, what size should I purchase in DVF? Thank you so much! I feel a new addiction coming on...............


 Oh beware DVF is addicting . I am a size 2 in most dresses and I take a size 4 in DVF wrap dresses. I think it depends on how big your chest is too. I am small busted 34B on a good day, lol. I do have broad shoulders and back. I know a lot of larger busted women that size up 2 sizes for extra coverage. I just wear a cami if I feel I am not covered enough. I have small hips and if I go up to a 6 then the wrap is half way around my back.


----------



## Tamarind

cheburashka said:


> Not sure what this dress was, I thought the pattern was really pretty but it was very short, sort of like Reina I guess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called the Ruri dress.  I want one in the orange loop print on white but it's sold out everywhere in my size.  I ended up ordering the next size up from nordstrom, hoping it would work because it looked really short and maybe I'd like a bit of extra length.
> Did you find that it fit bigger or smaller in your usual size?  It looked great on you.
> I am so tired of all the stores being out of my size


----------



## Lovemybags412

megt10 said:
			
		

> Oh beware DVF is addicting . I am a size 2 in most dresses and I take a size 4 in DVF wrap dresses. I think it depends on how big your chest is too. I am small busted 34B on a good day, lol. I do have broad shoulders and back. I know a lot of larger busted women that size up 2 sizes for extra coverage. I just wear a cami if I feel I am not covered enough. I have small hips and if I go up to a 6 then the wrap is half way around my back.



Thank you for the help!!!  I am a 34b/c so hopefully the 4 fits!!!  Cannot wait!!!  &#58152;


----------



## tatsu_k

Hey girls, i found one more pic of the dress im looking for couple of years now. Its spring 2010. Does anyone know the name or style? Anyone saw it in person?
Thank you so much


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Ladies yesterday I wore for the first time my Ivy dress in Pomme Sky Gold/Grass Rain. I have been really bad about posting my new dresses and will try and post more this weekend. I got this dress from Saks (I think) on clearance for like 109.00. I wasn't sure if it would be too short but for the price figured I could wear it with tights and boots. It borders on too short but I think if the heels aren't too high then it is ok. The dress is super comfortable and I think will be worn a lot this summer.



Seeing this again makes me want some yellow CL shoes Meg! 



Lovemybags412 said:


> Hi ladies!  I am new to DVF and I am dying to purchase a wrap dress but need help with sizing!
> 
> I really love this dress - DVF New Jeanne Dress in Graphic Cloud
> 
> http://images.saksfifthavenue.com/i...475550131991/0475550131991R__ASTL_300x400.jpg
> 
> If I am a 2/4 in most brands, what size should I purchase in DVF?  Thank you so much!  I feel a new addiction coming on...............



Welcome!! :welcome2:  Maybe a size 4-6, especially if you are big busted.




AEGIS said:


> final outfit.  i went with this blouse bc i forgot the other one at home.  im so silly.  but it turned out cute.  good thing i always believe in backups.  the anthra maggies went perfectly!



I forgot to tell you that I LOVE the tights with the bolo skirt!! I'm not a tights girl, but you really look fab in them!! 




amacasa said:


> wow thanks for the post... would love this for my 7 year old..
> my 13 year old??? probably not!!!  she doesn't want me picking her clothes!



I know--- my 5 yo is still ok with me picking her clothes, but every once in awhile she puts up a battle. I know those days ae sadly goin to come to an end.  But I still have my 18month old!! 



amacasa said:


> DVD leopard swim cover up, same cloth in pants and swimsuit!!
> http://sz0122.ev.mail.comcast.net/service/home/~/?id=513482&part=2&auth=co&disp=a
> 
> 
> http://sz0122.ev.mail.comcast.net/service/home/~/?id=513482&part=3&auth=co&disp=a
> 
> http://sz0122.ev.mail.comcast.net/service/home/~/?id=513482&part=4&auth=co&disp=a



Would like to see because I love leopard, but for some reason the Links aren't coming up---- Im on my iPad, so I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Princess Pink

Lovemybags412 said:


> Thank you for the help!!!  I am a 34b/c so hopefully the 4 fits!!!  Cannot wait!!!  &#58152;



I'm a 36C and have to wear a size *14* in wraps to cover my chest, in fact I always wear a cami to feel comfortable ....not sure if the size 4 will fit then?!


----------



## megt10

Lovemybags412 said:


> Thank you for the help!!! I am a 34b/c so hopefully the 4 fits!!! Cannot wait!!! &#58152;


 We are really close to the same size so I am sure that the 4 will work well for you. Like I said a cami helps when you need a little extra coverage. I always wear one when I go to services but aside from that not usually.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Seeing this again makes me want some yellow CL shoes Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!! :welcome2: Maybe a size 4-6, especially if you are big busted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to tell you that I LOVE the tights with the bolo skirt!! I'm not a tights girl, but you really look fab in them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know--- my 5 yo is still ok with me picking her clothes, but every once in awhile she puts up a battle. I know those days ae sadly goin to come to an end.  But I still have my 18month old!!
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to see because I love leopard, but for some reason the Links aren't coming up---- Im on my iPad, so I don't know if that makes a difference.


 Beth, I can see you with these shoes. They are so comfy too. I got them at NAP (no tax & free shipping) They say to size up but I didn't and they are fine on me.


----------



## Lovemybags412

Ladies - Another question for a newbie!

Is there a guide and/or place to have DVF dresses authenticated if purchasing on Ebay or is just a waste of time to try Ebay?  Thanks!!!


----------



## Lovemybags412

AEGIS said:


> final outfit. i went with this blouse bc i forgot the other one at home. im so silly. but it turned out cute. good thing i always believe in backups. the anthra maggies went perfectly!


 
Such a great outfit and you look fantastic!


----------



## megt10

Lovemybags412 said:


> Ladies - Another question for a newbie!
> 
> Is there a guide and/or place to have DVF dresses authenticated if purchasing on Ebay or is just a waste of time to try Ebay? Thanks!!!


 You can always post the link here. There are several ladies that really know their stuff. There are a few sellers that I shop with on ebay but mostly these days I just wait for sales. I really like knowing that I can return or exchange something that doesn't work for me.


----------



## am2022

Sorry..will  try again then.   Love DVF swim collection! I got the leopard ones in red/ blue!  Now that ive fixed it, they all seem huge!  Sorry ladies!

  !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















dbeth said:


> Seeing this again makes me want some yellow CL shoes Meg!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!! :welcome2: Maybe a size 4-6, especially if you are big busted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to tell you that I LOVE the tights with the bolo skirt!! I'm not a tights girl, but you really look fab in them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know--- my 5 yo is still ok with me picking her clothes, but every once in awhile she puts up a battle. I know those days ae sadly goin to come to an end.  But I still have my 18month old!!
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to see because I love leopard, but for some reason the Links aren't coming up---- Im on my iPad, so I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## mellva

Lovemybags412 said:


> Ladies - Another question for a newbie!
> 
> Is there a guide and/or place to have DVF dresses authenticated if purchasing on Ebay or is just a waste of time to try Ebay?  Thanks!!!




Yes, post here and we can let you know.

Here is a fake DVF Julian on ebay. You can tell by the inside label. It should not say 100" silk jersey.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130655496131?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mellva

amacasa said:


> Sorry..will  try again then.   Love DVF swim collection! I got the leopard ones in red/ blue!  Now that ive fixed it, they all seem huge!  Sorry ladies!
> 
> !




What a darling family!!! You look great in your DVF swimsuit.


----------



## mellva

Here's a hard to find DVF OK wrap dress. This one was made for Barneys. This is a great deal for anyone that wears size 2!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...8644?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item35ba24c534

and here is a OK Jeanne wrap in size 6. I love this print.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300670948609


----------



## am2022

thanks mellva...  I have all my DVF swimwear in one big ziplock!!! when im packing it, it means fun times are soon to happen!!!  Hmmm.. don't know when i will pack it again though!



mellva said:


> What a darling family!!! You look great in your DVF swimsuit.


----------



## megt10

amacasa said:


> Sorry..will try again then. Love DVF swim collection! I got the leopard ones in red/ blue! Now that ive fixed it, they all seem huge! Sorry ladies!
> 
> !


 Gorgeous Amasca! You have a beautiful family. Totally love your vacation pics and the suit looks great on you.


----------



## megt10

Ladies here is another of my new dresses. I bought the Shina in Herringbone Pink/Midnight in January today was the first time that I wore it. It will look better when I take off the weight that I put on last month but it still fit which I was grateful for. Today it is in the 80's and was the perfect day to wear it going out to brunch. Should have gone to the gym instead but figured Monday is a better day to start a diet .


----------



## Lovemybags412

megt10 said:
			
		

> Ladies here is another of my new dresses. I bought the Shina in Herringbone Pink/Midnight in January today was the first time that I wore it. It will look better when I take off the weight that I put on last month but it still fit which I was grateful for. Today it is in the 80's and was the perfect day to wear it going out to brunch. Should have gone to the gym instead but figured Monday is a better day to start a diet .



What a great dress and you look fantastic!!!!  No diet needed!&#57430;


----------



## megt10

Lovemybags412 said:


> What a great dress and you look fantastic!!!! No diet needed!&#57430;


 Thanks so much Lovemybags. I am just back from brunch and swear I look 6 months pregnant, lol. My DH said no you don't, really no more than 2 . Seriously though I have reached the uncomfortable in my clothes stage and that is a great motivator for me. At least if I want to wear all the clothes that I now own. So tomorrow is D-Day for me.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Meg, what kind of diet?


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> Meg, what kind of diet?


  Basically I will switch to oatmeal w/berries for breakfast instead of lots of fruit and a bagel, lunch will be carrots, cauliflower and hummus and dinner is whole grain pasta  with veggies on top and a little chicken breast. What I won't be eating is chocolate gummy bears (love those) ice cream, cake, eggs Benedict with extra sauce, candy, chocolate gummy bears ( I know I said that but must state it again, lol. So basically I will just have to stop eating the junk I have been and eat healthy smaller portions and log my food on CalorieCount.com. That was how I lost the weight in the first place. Don't want to return to unhealthy eating and just want to take off the 7 or so lbs I have packed on before it gets out of hand, kwim.


----------



## Lovemybags412

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Lovemybags. I am just back from brunch and swear I look 6 months pregnant, lol. My DH said no you don't, really no more than 2 . Seriously though I have reached the uncomfortable in my clothes stage and that is a great motivator for me. At least if I want to wear all the clothes that I now own. So tomorrow is D-Day for me.



I totally understand because I am right there with you!!!  I know I feel better when my clothes are comfortable and let's face it, we have spent money and time searching for our clothes so we want them to fit! 

I jumped on the treadmill tonight and cleared the house of junk!  I am determined to rock my new DVF dress!  Lol!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Lovemybags412 said:


> Such a great outfit and you look fantastic!





dbeth said:


> I forgot to tell you that I LOVE the tights with the bolo skirt!! I'm not a tights girl, but you really look fab in them!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

**wipes forehead in relief**. Ok, you had me worried there for a minute!  I was thinking, lord she's going to disappear if she looses anymore. 

I started using caloriecount after you posted it the first time. It's a great tool for changing the way I eat. Today was my cheat day


----------



## sammix3

amacasa said:


> Sorry..will  try again then.   Love DVF swim collection! I got the leopard ones in red/ blue!  Now that ive fixed it, they all seem huge!  Sorry ladies!
> 
> !



I think this is the first DVF swimwear posted here. You look great!



megt10 said:


> Ladies here is another of my new dresses. I bought the Shina in Herringbone Pink/Midnight in January today was the first time that I wore it. It will look better when I take off the weight that I put on last month but it still fit which I was grateful for. Today it is in the 80's and was the perfect day to wear it going out to brunch. Should have gone to the gym instead but figured Monday is a better day to start a diet .



The Shina looks great on you! I tried it on but it was just not for me. 

I did get something else though.


----------



## AEGIS

amacasa said:


> Sorry..will  try again then.   Love DVF swim collection! I got the leopard ones in red/ blue!  Now that ive fixed it, they all seem huge!  Sorry ladies!
> 
> !





Tamarind said:


> cheburashka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what this dress was, I thought the pattern was really pretty but it was very short, sort of like Reina I guess:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called the Ruri dress.  I want one in the orange loop print on white but it's sold out everywhere in my size.  I ended up ordering the next size up from nordstrom, hoping it would work because it looked really short and maybe I'd like a bit of extra length.
> Did you find that it fit bigger or smaller in your usual size?  It looked great on you.
> I am so tired of all the stores being out of my size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you ladies  look great!
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

Lovemybags412 said:


> I totally understand because I am right there with you!!! I know I feel better when my clothes are comfortable and let's face it, we have spent money and time searching for our clothes so we want them to fit!
> 
> I jumped on the treadmill tonight and cleared the house of junk! I am determined to rock my new DVF dress! Lol!!!


 
Good for you! I threw out a bunch of stuff too tonight, except for the chocolate gummy bears. It isn't Monday yet. I also got my work out stuff together and am going to the gym tomorrow. I tore a hamstring 10 days ago and haven't been since this will be my first day back. I will take it slow but I know I feel more motivated when I am active. You are totally right, we have spent a bunch of money on our clothes and want to look and feel good in them. For me that is the best motivation. I hate it when I don't feel comfortable in my clothes.



DC-Cutie said:


> **wipes forehead in relief**. Ok, you had me worried there for a minute! I was thinking, lord she's going to disappear if she looses anymore.
> 
> I started using caloriecount after you posted it the first time. It's a great tool for changing the way I eat. Today was my cheat day


 
LOL, I have no plans on disappearing. I love food way too much for that. I do need to start eating healthy again. I feel so much better when I do an have a lot more energy. I love Caloriecount it is such an awesome tool for making me aware of what I am putting in my body. It got to be a pain logging all the time and after 3 months of not logging I have gained enough weight that my clothes are uncomfortable so back to doing what works. I am glad that you have found it helpful as well. It really does just help me make better choices. I don't do the cheat day I will still pretty much eat what I want I just count the calories and try for a B+ or above. 



sammix3 said:


> I think this is the first DVF swimwear posted here. You look great!
> 
> 
> 
> The Shina looks great on you! I tried it on but it was just not for me.
> 
> I did get something else though.


Thanks so much Sammi. I of course would love to know what you got .


----------



## sammix3

For those who like the Reina - Desert Orchid Green is on sale at DVF.com.  And of course they have every size but a 0.  I guess I'll be calling the boutique tomorrow


----------



## sammix3

^^Looks like it's in the outlets also so if you ladies wanna call.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Good for you! I threw out a bunch of stuff too tonight, except for the chocolate gummy bears. It isn't Monday yet. I also got my work out stuff together and am going to the gym tomorrow. I tore a hamstring 10 days ago and haven't been since this will be my first day back. I will take it slow but I know I feel more motivated when I am active. You are totally right, we have spent a bunch of money on our clothes and want to look and feel good in them. For me that is the best motivation. I hate it when I don't feel comfortable in my clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I have no plans on disappearing. I love food way too much for that. I do need to start eating healthy again. I feel so much better when I do an have a lot more energy. I love Caloriecount it is such an awesome tool for making me aware of what I am putting in my body. It got to be a pain logging all the time and after 3 months of not logging I have gained enough weight that my clothes are uncomfortable so back to doing what works. I am glad that you have found it helpful as well. It really does just help me make better choices. I don't do the cheat day I will still pretty much eat what I want I just count the calories and try for a B+ or above.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Sammi. I of course would love to know what you got .



Oh I will definitely post some pics!  Can't wait til Bloomies F&F to get more stuff!!


----------



## regeens

sammix3 said:


> For those who like the Reina - Desert Orchid Green is on sale at DVF.com.  And of course they have every size but a 0.  I guess I'll be calling the boutique tomorrow



Ladies, if I'm normally a size 2 in Jeanne & Julian, should I take the Reina in a 2 or a 4? Thank you!


----------



## sammix3

regeens said:


> Ladies, if I'm normally a size 2 in Jeanne & Julian, should I take the Reina in a 2 or a 4? Thank you!



I'm a 0 in my wraps and I take a 0, so I say its TTS.


----------



## regeens

sammix3 said:


> I'm a 0 in my wraps and I take a 0, so I say its TTS.


 Thanks *sammix*!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Hi - new poster here!  Recently discovered DVF, the addiction has begun!


I've never called a DVF outlet to hunt down a dress, don't know where any are - will someone please post a couple of outlet locations. 

I'm desparately seeking a Julian in Little Leaves in my size


----------



## Dukeprincess

*AEGIS* your outfit came together, looks good!

*meg* you don't need to lose any weight.  If you need to diet, then I need to fast! 

*bayside:*  There is one at Woodbury Commons and one in California (can't remember where though)


----------



## sammix3

It's called Cabazon outlets. I think they also call it desert hills.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Thank you!  I'll google the phone #'s and ring them to see if either one has the dress


----------



## Dukeprincess

DVF is on Rue on Wednesday!


----------



## baysidebeauty

I bought a dress final sale at DVF.com and it doesn't fit well.  I listed it twice on Ebay but no takers, so I'm thinking of going the consignment route.   Has anyone had any experiencing (good or bad) going the consignment route?  Do you think it's a viable option?  I sucks being stuck with a $$ dress that doesn't fit - but that's what I get for buying final sale w/o having tried it on first


----------



## Tamarind

I have consigned a couple of dvf wrap dresses in NYC before.  You don't get that much, but it's better than being stuck with a dress that doesn't fit.  It was a question of fit for me, too.  I think it depends on the style of the dress.  Probably wraps are easier to sell as they are easier to fit and are what dvf was originally known for.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> DVF is on Rue on Wednesday!



Yippee!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

It's a "Nove" wrap - just doesn't fit right in the bust.

Thanks for posting the name of the outlet - I landed the dress I wanted!  

The gals at both the outlets I called were really nice and very helpful, so kudos to the outlet store for great service!


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> It's a "Nove" wrap - just doesn't fit right in the bust.
> 
> Thanks for posting the name of the outlet - I landed the dress I wanted!
> 
> The gals at both the outlets I called were really nice and very helpful, so kudos to the outlet store for great service!



Whoo hoo! Can't wait to see your purchase!


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> It's a "Nove" wrap - just doesn't fit right in the bust.
> 
> Thanks for posting the name of the outlet - I landed the dress I wanted!
> 
> The gals at both the outlets I called were really nice and very helpful, so kudos to the outlet store for great service!



Oh no!  I have this wrap and I love it.  It does run larger though.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> *AEGIS* your outfit came together, looks good!
> 
> *meg* you don't need to lose any weight. If you need to diet, then I need to fast!
> 
> *bayside:* There is one at Woodbury Commons and one in California (can't remember where though)


 Thanks Duke, I know I don't need to lose weight because I am not fat but I do want to be able to wear the clothes that I have spent a lot of money on and they are on the verge of being too small. I got on the scale this morning and I was right I have gained almost 8 lbs and that translates into my clothes being uncomfortable and almost unwearable. I just want to eat healthy again, cut out the junk food and have my clothes fit and look good.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> I bought a dress final sale at DVF.com and it doesn't fit well. I listed it twice on Ebay but no takers, so I'm thinking of going the consignment route. Has anyone had any experiencing (good or bad) going the consignment route? Do you think it's a viable option? I sucks being stuck with a $$ dress that doesn't fit - but that's what I get for buying final sale w/o having tried it on first


 Have you thought about having it altered to fit you properly. It does suck not being able to return I have been burned a couple of times.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> DVF is on Rue on Wednesday!


 Awesome, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## baysidebeauty

It's funny:  I have the Nove in "Hourglass" and "Gem Rain".  The "Hourglass" fits fine - a little too roomy in the bust but fits great elsewhere, so I use some dress tape to keep the peep show under wraps (no pun intended...).   I love this dress!  
The "Gem Rain" is 100% woven silk, though, and it's just really wonky in the bust line, I can't really even explain how it drapes other than it's just a really weird fit.  I'm thinking the way the dress drapes may be due to the difference in fabric - ?  . 

Speaking of alterations, I'm going to take my Golda to the tailor - I sized down on this one and it's still too big in the upper torso, hopefully will be a simple alteration to get this one to fit better.


----------



## sammix3

Got the reina!


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> Got the reina!



Pics pics pics!


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> Pics pics pics!



Sorry I meant to say I just ordered it lol. But definitely will post pics when it arrives. Of course I have something else on the way too


----------



## sooz19

sammix3 said:


> Here you go.. quick spy pic


 
Well, these pants arrived on Friday and while they were a nice hot pink...the sizing was not good!  I normally take a 6 in DVF bottoms (and from one review I read about these, they stated they were running just a tiny bit big) but the 6 here was way too small.  Couldn't button them...the bottom cuff was squeezing my leg.  All in all not good.  Not sure if it was just this pair but if anyone else is looking at these...definitely try them on or get them from somewhere that has a good return/exhange policy.  Sadly, they are already on their way back to DVF.


----------



## baysidebeauty

It seems like DVF sizing can be all over the place.  I normally take a size 14 in wraps but have another dress in a 12 that is too big and have a 10 in another style that I was postively swimming in and had to retrun!  So, yea - agreed, best to make sure can return...   :shame:


----------



## AEGIS

DVF Nori on sale in mint green 

http://www.shopbop.com/nori-dress-diane-von-furstenberg/vp/v=1/845524441922410.htm


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> DVF Nori on sale in mint green
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/nori-dress-diane-von-furstenberg/vp/v=1/845524441922410.htm



So is the Reina in graphic clouds, I love this print.

http://www.shopbop.com/reina-long-s...browse-brand-shopbysize-viewall&colorId=38680


----------



## dbeth

amacasa said:


> Sorry..will  try again then.   Love DVF swim collection! I got the leopard ones in red/ blue!  Now that ive fixed it, they all seem huge!  Sorry ladies!
> 
> !



you look so cute in the leopard!!! Thanks for reposting!



Dukeprincess said:


> DVF is on Rue on Wednesday!



Hmmm.....do they ever have wrap dresses?? And in larger sizes--- 12/14??



sammix3 said:


> Got the reina!



 In the Desert Orchid?



AEGIS said:


> DVF Nori on sale in mint green
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/nori-dress-diane-von-furstenberg/vp/v=1/845524441922410.htm




This is kindof cute---I bet it looks better in person!


----------



## mellva

I'm so tired of these DVF resellers snatching up every beautiful DVF dress the second it posts on ebay. I wanted to bid on this beautiful DVF Ginko Jessica wrap in my size, but before I could bid it was snatched up by a reseller. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7aJuNii3YEA%3D&viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Dukeprincess

That sucks *mellva.*  I am sorry.

Anyone want the Graphic Clouds New Jeanne?  On sale now at Nordstrom.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v.../3260954?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=0


----------



## sammix3

The mikaila(sp?) coat is a steal on rue. Why don't they have size 0?


----------



## Dukeprincess

This might be a first, but I don't think I am getting anything from the Rue sale. Nothing moves me.


----------



## crazycutie

*sigh* so disappointed in Rue's sale.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I didn't love anything either... good for my wallet!


----------



## crazycutie

Dukeprincess said:


> That sucks *mellva.*  I am sorry.
> 
> Anyone want the Graphic Clouds New Jeanne?  On sale now at Nordstrom.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v.../3260954?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=0



thanks a lot dukeprincess. i just purchased it


----------



## Greentea

Glad nothing spoke to me at the Rue Sale - it was kind of random?


----------



## dbeth

Has anyone seen the Lytton clutch in the neon colors?! They really look gorgeous. I just bought the pink one from NM.com.  Can't wait to get it!


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...0&itemId=prod144060070&parentId=&cmCat=search






Dukeprincess said:


> That sucks *mellva.*  I am sorry.
> 
> Anyone want the Graphic Clouds New Jeanne?  On sale now at Nordstrom.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v.../3260954?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=0



Thinking of this one since the seller on ebay ended the Reina dress early.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> I'm so tired of these DVF resellers snatching up every beautiful DVF dress the second it posts on ebay. I wanted to bid on this beautiful DVF Ginko Jessica wrap in my size, but before I could bid it was snatched up by a reseller.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7aJuNii3YEA%3D&viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 Oh man that sucks. That was a totally cute dress.


----------



## BougieBoo

Dukeprincess said:


> Anyone want the Graphic Clouds New Jeanne?  On sale now at Nordstrom.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v.../3260954?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=0



Woot! Just ordered mine! Thanks for posting the link!!!! 

Side note- I also ordered the Julian in the desert orchid print from saks...Glad that rue sale wasnt my speed!!! I love these dresses.


----------



## BougieBoo

AEGIS said:


> final outfit.  i went with this blouse bc i forgot the other one at home.  im so silly.  but it turned out cute.  good thing i always believe in backups.  the anthra maggies went perfectly!



So cute!!!!


----------



## BougieBoo

megt10 said:


> Ladies here is another of my new dresses. I bought the Shina in Herringbone Pink/Midnight in January today was the first time that I wore it. It will look better when I take off the weight that I put on last month but it still fit which I was grateful for. Today it is in the 80's and was the perfect day to wear it going out to brunch. Should have gone to the gym instead but figured Monday is a better day to start a diet .



Yet another "I want Meg's dresses" moment! You look very nice!!!!


----------



## megt10

BougieBoo said:


> Yet another "I want Meg's dresses" moment! You look very nice!!!!


 Oh that is so nice of you to say. I say the same thing when I see Dukes. In fact many of my dresses were purchased after seeing her in them. This is a very dangerous place .


----------



## Tmft

mellva said:


> I'm so tired of these DVF resellers snatching up every beautiful DVF dress the second it posts on ebay. I wanted to bid on this beautiful DVF Ginko Jessica wrap in my size, but before I could bid it was snatched up by a reseller.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7aJuNii3YEA%3D&viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




I love that dress!  I got mine on ebay ( not right now)  be patient, good dresses are there!

I set my alarm for the rue sale, but everything was "meh".  Maybe the econo,y is getting better and more is selling pre flash sale.  I was tempted by the Harper, but I already bought it at $400 (retail sale) and returned because I didn't love it.

I am more & more excited about Dvf GapKids.  I'm 5' 3" and am hoping I can squeeze into a girls xxl wrap


----------



## baysidebeauty

Ugh!  Tired of paying $12.50 every time I take a dress to the dry cleaner!  

Is washing the silk jersey dresses possible?  I've tried to wash wool before - that was a disaster - so I'm very apprehensive.  But I'm willing to give it a try on a dress that I won't cry over should it get ruined if it is possible...


----------



## AEGIS

BougieBoo said:


> So cute!!!!



thanks!


----------



## Enigma78

Diane von Furstenberg: Fall 2012 Collection

http://youtu.be/QpRAHvpKNkw


----------



## Butterfly_77

I always wash my DVF wrap dresses in the machine. I have a silk cycle and I decrease the temperature to 20 degrees celsius and put it on delicate. I put a color catching sheet for each dress (I put in max 2-3 dresses with similar colors per machine wash in a washing bag each)  and use veeeeery little detergent for silks/cashmere. I take them out the minute the wash has finished.
I hang the dresses to dry and they're ready to be worn again 

one word of caution: with frequent washes darker colors might wash out ever so slightly. But this happens also with frequent "washes" at dry cleaners...



baysidebeauty said:


> Ugh! Tired of paying $12.50 every time I take a dress to the dry cleaner!
> 
> Is washing the silk jersey dresses possible? I've tried to wash wool before - that was a disaster - so I'm very apprehensive. But I'm willing to give it a try on a dress that I won't cry over should it get ruined if it is possible...


----------



## mellva

Tmft said:


> I love that dress!  I got mine on ebay ( not right now)  be patient, good dresses are there!
> 
> I set my alarm for the rue sale, but everything was "meh".  Maybe the econo,y is getting better and more is selling pre flash sale.  I was tempted by the Harper, but I already bought it at $400 (retail sale) and returned because I didn't love it.
> 
> I am more & more excited about Dvf GapKids.  I'm 5' 3" and am hoping I can squeeze into a girls xxl wrap



Thank you Tmft. You are so lucky that you found this dress on ebay. I would love to see a modeling pic.


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> That sucks *mellva.*  I am sorry.
> 
> Anyone want the Graphic Clouds New Jeanne?  On sale now at Nordstrom.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v.../3260954?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=0



Thank you Duke.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Oh man that sucks. That was a totally cute dress.




Thank you Meg. I will just keep on looking.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Thank you Meg. I will just keep on looking.


 There will always be another totally cute dress .


----------



## sammix3

Mini carpreena in sorbet.


----------



## 4LV

It looks great on you! More pictures please? Side view? Thanks



sammix3 said:


> Mini carpreena in sorbet.


----------



## BougieBoo

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Mini carpreena in sorbet.



Very cute! Did you have this one altered at all? I love the color! And it pairs nicely with the shoes!


----------



## Greentea

Sammix - that's brilliant!


----------



## baysidebeauty

SammiX:  That looks fabulous on you!  

Butterfly:  Thanks for the advice re: washing.  I'm going to get some delicate detergent and give it a try (like I said - on a dress I won't cry over if I screw it up...)


----------



## sammix3

4LV said:


> It looks great on you! More pictures please? Side view? Thanks





BougieBoo said:


> Very cute! Did you have this one altered at all? I love the color! And it pairs nicely with the shoes!





Greentea said:


> Sammix - that's brilliant!





baysidebeauty said:


> SammiX:  That looks fabulous on you!
> 
> Butterfly:  Thanks for the advice re: washing.  I'm going to get some delicate detergent and give it a try (like I said - on a dress I won't cry over if I screw it up...)



Thanks everyone! No alterations at all. I'll try to get some side shot later. Just super busy with work.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow, you look beautiful, *sammi!*   I think this is my favorite dress on you!


----------



## Butterfly_77

hey sweets. You're looking gorgeous in this dress. I love the color, cut and everything about this dress on you (...not to forget the shoes...)





sammix3 said:


> Mini carpreena in sorbet.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, you look beautiful, *sammi!*   I think this is my favorite dress on you!





Butterfly_77 said:


> hey sweets. You're looking gorgeous in this dress. I love the color, cut and everything about this dress on you (...not to forget the shoes...)



Thank you! I really like the purple one at saks.com too.. might need that one as well


----------



## Tamarind

Those of you who have ordered on dvf.com:  did you find that it took them forever to begin shipping?  I ordered something on March 2, and yesterday had to call them to inquire about it before getting an email that a shipping label had been created.  I am not even sure if that meant the package left the warehouse at all.  
    On top of that, my nordstrom.com order got cancelled twice this week.  They thought they had what I wanted in my size and accepted the order then the next day emailed me to cancel because they didn't have it.   Then two days later it was back up on the site and I called them and they took my order, then the next day they cancelled again.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Tamarind said:


> Those of you who have ordered on dvf.com: did you find that it took them forever to begin shipping? I ordered something on March 2, and yesterday had to call them to inquire about it before getting an email that a shipping label had been created. I am not even sure if that meant the package left the warehouse at all.
> On top of that, my nordstrom.com order got cancelled twice this week. They thought they had what I wanted in my size and accepted the order then the next day emailed me to cancel because they didn't have it. Then two days later it was back up on the site and I called them and they took my order, then the next day they cancelled again.


 

Yes, DVF.com can be a little slow at times.  I've had to call a couple of times - one time I ordered two dresses the same day on two separate orders, and while both got tracking #'s one of them never got picked up by UPS, I ended up calling DVF.com about a week later to have them track it down, and I guess it must have gotten misplaced at their warehouse somewhere because they admitted it never shipped; they eventually did get it to me.  Just recently I placed an order and about a week went by, I finally called on it only to have the gal tell me they couldn't fulfill the order; someone from CS contacted me and said she could order it for me, which she did, but still...why are they so slow with orders and why do *I* have to all the calling about orders!


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> Mini carpreena in sorbet.




great color on you!


----------



## dbeth

sammix3 said:


> Mini carpreena in sorbet.




Super cute sammi!! The color looks great on your skin tone.


----------



## Tamarind

Thank you for this.  I thought it was only my problem.  It's really too bad.  I only ordered from them because I wanted to use the code for signing up on their email.   If I had ordered the same dress from any other website it would have been here already.  I would be so mad if other sites sell out of my size and dvf doesn't come through.
    Well after this time, I don't think I would bother to order from them again.  It just doesn't make sense for it to be so bad.



baysidebeauty said:


> Yes, DVF.com can be a little slow at times.  I've had to call a couple of times - one time I ordered two dresses the same day on two separate orders, and while both got tracking #'s one of them never got picked up by UPS, I ended up calling DVF.com about a week later to have them track it down, and I guess it must have gotten misplaced at their warehouse somewhere because they admitted it never shipped; they eventually did get it to me.  Just recently I placed an order and about a week went by, I finally called on it only to have the gal tell me they couldn't fulfill the order; someone from CS contacted me and said she could order it for me, which she did, but still...why are they so slow with orders and why do *I* have to all the calling about orders!


----------



## LABAG

My whitney platinum blouse came in today-so pretty........ It is my first 
grey blouse-and Im loving the color! Shopbop pricematched and I love their qUick shipping-so got it in three days instead of Neiman marcus-yah!!
Sammix that dress is such a wonderful summer color-and looks fantastic on you!


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> My whitney platinum blouse came in today-so pretty........ It is my first
> grey blouse-and Im loving the color! Shopbop pricematched and I love their qUick shipping-so got it in three days instead of Neiman marcus-yah!!
> Sammix that dress is such a wonderful summer color-and looks fantastic on you!


 Please post a pic would love to see it.


----------



## megt10

Tamarind said:


> Thank you for this. I thought it was only my problem. It's really too bad. I only ordered from them because I wanted to use the code for signing up on their email. If I had ordered the same dress from any other website it would have been here already. I would be so mad if other sites sell out of my size and dvf doesn't come through.
> Well after this time, I don't think I would bother to order from them again. It just doesn't make sense for it to be so bad.


 I have also found DVF to be very slow in shipping. I only order from them if they have a sale or what I want is only on their website.


----------



## Tamarind

Yes megt10 you are the expert on dvf ordering too.  I totally see your point.  I wanted my discount, too.  When I first tried to use it several months ago, they took so long filling the order that they ended up cancelling it at my request (I needed the dress and got it somewhere else sooner and for less!).  They said I could use the discount later, and of course the system wouldn't let me use it.  I had to call them about it to get it fixed.  After going through so much, I just wanted to use it and get something and be done with them, LOL.  
     I wonder how much business they do on their website, given how poorly run that part of the business is.  There are so many other sites out there with far superior service.


----------



## baysidebeauty

How do you guys store your silk jersey dresses - folded or on a hanger?  I fold mine and place in a drawer because I'm worried about shoulder stretching/bumps from hanging, but they usually have some wrinkles I have to steam out before wearing, so wondering if it's okay to store on hangers.


----------



## Tmft

baysidebeauty said:


> How do you guys store your silk jersey dresses - folded or on a hanger?  I fold mine and place in a drawer because I'm worried about shoulder stretching/bumps from hanging, but they usually have some wrinkles I have to steam out before wearing, so wondering if it's okay to store on hangers.



Mine are all on fabric hangers.  I saw a promo video of DvF (Diane herself) giving a tour of her closet, and her dresses , some more than 30 years old, were hanging.  I could spend a day in her closet just looking at patterns.


----------



## baysidebeauty

I'm thinking of getting some of these hangers for my DVF dresses - but dang are they pricey!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Got my outlet order of Julian in "Little Leaves" today - I *LOVE* it!!


----------



## Lovemybags412

baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> Got my outlet order of Julian in "Little Leaves" today - I *LOVE* it!!



Please post a photo!!!  Enjoy your dress!&#57430;


----------



## Butterfly_77

my whole collection is on wooden hangers. No stretching so far 



baysidebeauty said:


> How do you guys store your silk jersey dresses - folded or on a hanger?  I fold mine and place in a drawer because I'm worried about shoulder stretching/bumps from hanging, but they usually have some wrinkles I have to steam out before wearing, so wondering if it's okay to store on hangers.


----------



## weibaobai

from my blog...


----------



## megt10

weibaobai said:


> from my blog...


 You look so cute. I love the top it is so cheerful and flattering.


----------



## weibaobai

Hi meg10~ thanks so much!



megt10 said:


> You look so cute. I love the top it is so cheerful and flattering.


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look fabulous *wei!*

I love this Ibiza cardigan!  http://www.dvf.com/Ibiza-Cardigan/S...GR&start=40&preselectsize=yes&cgid=mh-vintage


----------



## Tmft

Dukeprincess said:


> You look fabulous *wei!*
> 
> I love this Ibiza cardigan!  http://www.dvf.com/Ibiza-Cardigan/S...GR&start=40&preselectsize=yes&cgid=mh-vintage



Nice!  Extending on the earlier "dvf.com" rants, the model is very clearly wearing full length sleeves.  The description says 3/4 length.  Which is right?


----------



## BougieBoo

Got my Jafar in Hanging print from HauteLook today! I think I remembered reading that it ran a little large, so I ordered a 0 and I'm glad I did! It fits perfectly. I didn't realize that it was going to be a 95% silk blend as opposed to the silk jersey, but that was a nice surprise.  Such a fun print and I can't wait to wear this dress!!


----------



## Greentea

Just bought my daughter a boat load of GAP/Dvf for kids on the cardholder pre-sale! It's selling out quick so I grabbed more than we are going to keep and we'll return stuff later.

So STINKING CUTE!!!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> You look fabulous *wei!*
> 
> I love this Ibiza cardigan!  http://www.dvf.com/Ibiza-Cardigan/S...GR&start=40&preselectsize=yes&cgid=mh-vintage



I think my Ibiza fits better than any other card I have. It's cut so perfectly. I'm glad she puts it out every year with new prints. Need more!


----------



## phiphi

^^ lucky duck!

FYI for canadian DVF fans - we can only buy online. i went to a gap kids on the weekend, and they said they are not receiving stock in stores.


----------



## Greentea

weibaobai said:


> from my blog...



Love it! BTW, your watch is TO DIE!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I bought the gap blazer, green tank with hearts and pair of green shorts for my niece, they also applied the 30% off F&F coupon.


----------



## Shopmore

Greentea said:


> Just bought my daughter a boat load of GAP/Dvf for kids on the cardholder pre-sale! It's selling out quick so I grabbed more than we are going to keep and we'll return stuff later.
> 
> So STINKING CUTE!!!


 
I did too!  I have 2 daughters to shop for so I hope they fit.  I had been debating to take the day off to go, but now I may not have to.  I still might want to go just to see the madness.  I hope our orders go through alright.


----------



## Shopmore

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I bought the gap blazer, green tank with hearts and pair of green shorts for my niece, they also applied the 30% off F&F coupon.


 
How did you get the coupon to apply?


----------



## AEGIS

great deal!

get it before a re-seller does!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item1e6c2da244#ht_500wt_1416


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Shopmore said:


> How did you get the coupon to apply?


 
I placed my order online, then I saw that the code was extended to today, called the CS and the nice gentleman on the phone applied the code and gave me 30% off. I checked my order status again and sure enough it was reduced.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Greentea said:


> Just bought my daughter a boat load of GAP/Dvf for kids on the cardholder pre-sale! It's selling out quick so I grabbed more than we are going to keep and we'll return stuff later.
> 
> So STINKING CUTE!!!


 
How old is your daughter? My niece is 12 and I want to get her a dress but don't know what to get?


----------



## roussel

how are you able to order from Gap online? I am a cardholder too and I only saw one email about preview.


----------



## roussel

mlle chance said:


> Hi beautiful DVF ladies!
> I am new to DVF and have enjoyed reading your thread and seeing all your beautiful clothes!
> Does anyone own the Fleurette dress? I tried it on today in green, and fell in love - EXCEPT - where do you wear it?
> I work in healthcare, so it's not work appropriate, and honestly can't think of many places to wear it except when travelling/on vacation.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LDER<>folder_id=282574490718609&bmUID=jngeyty


 

I just bought this yesterday on clearance at Nordies rack, but in a lovely teal color for $90.  I just love it! I paired it with a skinny belt in the same color.  I don't think it is work appropriate though.  I will post a pic soon.


----------



## Shopmore

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I placed my order online, then I saw that the code was extended to today, called the CS and the nice gentleman on the phone applied the code and gave me 30% off. I checked my order status again and sure enough it was reduced.


 
What time did you call?  I called not too long ago and the lady I spoke to told me that DVF wasn't included   I am tempted to call again.


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Greentea~Thank you!



Greentea said:


> Love it! BTW, your watch is TO DIE!


----------



## mlle chance

roussel said:


> I just bought this yesterday on clearance at Nordies rack, but in a lovely teal color for $90.  I just love it! I paired it with a skinny belt in the same color.  I don't think it is work appropriate though.  I will post a pic soon.



Wow! What a great deal!
I would love to see a picture!!
I still haven't bought it. We're going to Washington DC at the end of April, so will probably wait til then, as I would wear it and probably buy it there.


----------



## Greentea

AmeeLVSBags said:


> How old is your daughter? My niece is 12 and I want to get her a dress but don't know what to get?



She's almost 8. I got her a tee shirt dress, the green heart tank, black. and white shorts and the dress with the black on top and printed bottom. 

A 12 year old might be harder with a dress - I'd do one of the cute tanks?


----------



## Gimmethebag

I scored some fab deals on Rue La La... $100 for a silk Surplus top in curry and $129 for the Ivy mixed print dress! 

I waitlisted for four other items... Hopefully, they'll ring out too. I think I've reached the point in my life where I feel comfortable dressing like an adult, ha.


----------



## Bitten

Just bought the Kimmie dress in black from Matches - lucky I did too, it's sold out! 

Here is a link to the red version, which I also like, but trying to be good and feel I would get more wear out of the LBD version:

http://www.matchesfashion.com/fcp/p...stenberg-dvf-c-d4730166p12b-dresses-RED/57469


----------



## Butterfly_77

enabler 

how is it sizewise? I'm a 8-10 in her wraps and a 6 in the blouses --> should I look out for a Medium or small?





Greentea said:


> I think my Ibiza fits better than any other card I have. It's cut so perfectly. I'm glad she puts it out every year with new prints. Need more!


----------



## megt10

Gimmethebag said:


> I scored some fab deals on Rue La La... $100 for a silk Surplus top in curry and $129 for the Ivy mixed print dress!
> 
> I waitlisted for four other items... Hopefully, they'll ring out too. I think I've reached the point in my life where I feel comfortable dressing like an adult, ha.


 Congratulations. Post pics when they arrive.


----------



## keywi100

Greentea said:
			
		

> Just bought my daughter a boat load of GAP/Dvf for kids on the cardholder pre-sale! It's selling out quick so I grabbed more than we are going to keep and we'll return stuff later.
> 
> So STINKING CUTE!!!



I just bought my daughter a wrap dress and the DVF sneakers. I'm so excited about this collection. I wish that DVF made clothes for the Gap women's collection too.


----------



## roussel

mlle chance said:


> Wow! What a great deal!
> I would love to see a picture!!
> I still haven't bought it. We're going to Washington DC at the end of April, so will probably wait til then, as I would wear it and probably buy it there.


 
Oh sorry it was actuall the 'Kipling' that I got. This is the exact style and color that I got.


----------



## **saraah**

i love ibiza cardies!  
for size reference, i wear 2-4 in her wraps, 0 in her other dresses, and S in ibiza.
i tried XS, but couldn't button in comfortably.  i hope this helps



Butterfly_77 said:


> enabler
> 
> how is it sizewise? I'm a 8-10 in her wraps and a 6 in the blouses --> should I look out for a Medium or small?


----------



## **saraah**

i'm so jealous!
i wanna buy stuff for my daughter too, but have to wait till the 15th??  



Greentea said:


> Just bought my daughter a boat load of GAP/Dvf for kids on the cardholder pre-sale! It's selling out quick so I grabbed more than we are going to keep and we'll return stuff later.
> 
> So STINKING CUTE!!!


----------



## phiphi

roussel said:


> I just bought this yesterday on clearance at Nordies rack, but in a lovely teal color for $90.  I just love it! I paired it with a skinny belt in the same color.  I don't think it is work appropriate though.  I will post a pic soon.



i can't wait to see a pic, R!



Gimmethebag said:


> I scored some fab deals on Rue La La... $100 for a silk Surplus top in curry and $129 for the Ivy mixed print dress!
> 
> I waitlisted for four other items... Hopefully, they'll ring out too. I think I've reached the point in my life where I feel comfortable dressing like an adult, ha.



yay! that's a great steal!! 



Butterfly_77 said:


> enabler
> 
> how is it sizewise? I'm a 8-10 in her wraps and a 6 in the blouses --> should I look out for a Medium or small?



in the ibiza, i'm a P and usually wear 0 or 2 in blouses; and 2-4 in wraps.


----------



## mlle chance

roussel said:


> Oh sorry it was actuall the 'Kipling' that I got. This is the exact style and color that I got.



Swoon! It's beautiful!
I haven't seen the Kipling around here before - it's got the same vibe as the Fleurette for sure!
Thanks for posting, and again, what a great deal!


----------



## AEGIS

roussel said:


> Oh sorry it was actuall the 'Kipling' that I got. This is the exact style and color that I got.



oo can't wait to see it on...i am eyeing that style in a different print


----------



## baysidebeauty

Anyone have any modeling pics of the Birdy wrap?  Just scored a scale from NM!  

http://http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418059&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446449730&R=886115208346&P_name=Diane+von+Furstenberg&N=4294912394+306418059&bmUID=jocXG3E


----------



## dbeth

Greentea said:


> Just bought my daughter a boat load of GAP/Dvf for kids on the cardholder pre-sale! It's selling out quick so I grabbed more than we are going to keep and we'll return stuff later.
> 
> So STINKING CUTE!!!




CRAP!!! I totally forgot the pre-sale!! Going to check it out now----arghhhh!  I hope it's not sold out.


----------



## AEGIS

has anyone tried on this style?

http://www.shopbop.com/taya-long-sleeve-dress-diane/vp/v=1/845524441925153.htm


----------



## dbeth

Darn---really wanted the green/white heart print dress for my 5 yo, but it was sold out in the big girls size. I got the 5T, but I am sure it's going to be to small. Maybe I can nab it in the store.



AmeeLVSBags said:


> I placed my order online, then I saw that the code was extended to today, called the CS and the nice gentleman on the phone applied the code and gave me 30% off. I checked my order status again and sure enough it was reduced.





Shopmore said:


> What time did you call?  I called not too long ago and the lady I spoke to told me that DVF wasn't included   I am tempted to call again.




Me too.   Just got off the phone and the CS rep said there was no way that they 'extended' the code from Sunday.   Lucky you AmeeLVSbags!


----------



## dbeth

roussel said:


> how are you able to order from Gap online? I am a cardholder too and I only saw one email about preview.



I'll pm you the code. Don't want the resellers to read it and nab all the stuff.




AEGIS said:


> has anyone tried on this style?
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/taya-long-sleeve-dress-diane/vp/v=1/845524441925153.htm



No, but this is super cute. Love the green!  I doubt I could wear it-----to much junk in the trunk and the hips!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

dbeth said:


> Darn---really wanted the green/white heart print dress for my 5 yo, but it was sold out in the big girls size. I got the 5T, but I am sure it's going to be to small. Maybe I can nab it in the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.  Just got off the phone and the CS rep said there was no way that they 'extended' the code from Sunday. Lucky you AmeeLVSbags!


 
I keep checking my order status to make sure they don't raise the prices again!!!! I am sorry that the CS didn't help you guys out. The guy I got was super helpful.


----------



## AEGIS

dbeth said:


> I'll pm you the code. Don't want the resellers to read it and nab all the stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, but this is super cute. Love the green!  I doubt I could wear it-----to much junk in the trunk and the hips!





ur junk is fabulous


----------



## dbeth

AEGIS said:


> ur junk is fabulous



Omg, too funny!  Luv you Aegis!!


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> enabler
> 
> how is it sizewise? I'm a 8-10 in her wraps and a 6 in the blouses --> should I look out for a Medium or small?



I'd get a medium. I'm a 4 in regular dresses and blouses and a 6 in wraps and the small fits me perfectly. LOVE the Ibiza!


----------



## Shopmore

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I keep checking my order status to make sure they don't raise the prices again!!!! I am sorry that the CS didn't help you guys out. The guy I got was super helpful.



Have you received a shipping notification yet?  Even though I placed my order, I'm debating whether or not to head to the store when they open in the event my items get cancelled.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Shopmore said:


> Have you received a shipping notification yet? Even though I placed my order, I'm debating whether or not to head to the store when they open in the event my items get cancelled.


 
No. The status still says In Progress!!! :wondering I can't wait to get the notice. I hope we get it before Thursday.


----------



## julasha

Hello ladies!
Does someone have experience with the Maja dress? If yes, how is the sizing in comparison to the wrap dresses? I have a few wraps in 4, so would the Maja in 4 fit too or would a 2 be better?
Looking forward to your advice!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Does DVF ever do short-sleeved wraps?  With summer coming up, I'm afraid my Julian and Jeanne wraps are going to be too hot.  I'm not into any of the most recent prints (except the Pop Daisy), so no lemmings right now - I figure I can save some $$$ for a splurge on a short-sleeved style, should that come out


----------



## LABAG

Saw a Julian little leaves wrap at Cusp for 207.00! Its a beautiful wrap-only in size 14


----------



## Tmft

baysidebeauty said:


> Does DVF ever do short-sleeved wraps?  With summer coming up, I'm afraid my Julian and Jeanne wraps are going to be too hot.  I'm not into any of the most recent prints (except the Pop Daisy), so no lemmings right now - I figure I can save some $$$ for a splurge on a short-sleeved style, should that come out



I wear my Julian year round.

My favorite short sleeves wraps are the Jilda and Jessica, but those are 4-5 years old.  Cassidy and Puzzle are sleeveless from a few years ago.  So yes, dvf does do short sleeve.  These older wraps pop up on eBay but watch out for fakes!


----------



## baysidebeauty

LABAG said:


> Saw a Julian little leaves wrap at Cusp for 207.00! Its a beautiful wrap-only in size 14




I tried to get this one from Neiman's last week but were sold out in the 14, now it's back in; in the meantime I ended up scoring one from the DVF outlet - I *LOVE* this print and am thrilled with it!   I also scored a New Julian in the Birdy print yesterday from Neiman's in a 14; not sure I'm going to love this print (? chickenfeet) but thought I'd give it a go, I can always return if I don't dig it.


----------



## foxycleopatra

baysidebeauty said:


> Does DVF ever do short-sleeved wraps?  With summer coming up, I'm afraid my Julian and Jeanne wraps are going to be too hot.  I'm not into any of the most recent prints (except the Pop Daisy), so no lemmings right now - I figure I can save some $$$ for a splurge on a short-sleeved style, should that come out



Here's a cap-sleeve DvF wrap style released several years back:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180837928251


----------



## Enigma78

baysidebeauty said:


> Does DVF ever do short-sleeved wraps? With summer coming up, I'm afraid my Julian and Jeanne wraps are going to be too hot. I'm not into any of the most recent prints (except the Pop Daisy), so no lemmings right now - I figure I can save some $$$ for a splurge on a short-sleeved style, should that come out


 
Examples of dvf short sleeves i remember are

Arely
Taffy
Duenne
Genevieve
Jilda
Akari
Toby
Lauren
Bethania- Cap Sleeve
Lona


----------



## weibaobai

From my blog...sequined cropped jacket


----------



## Greentea

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...sequined cropped jacket



That's magic!


----------



## baysidebeauty

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...sequined cropped jacket


Fantastic!


Thanks for the posts re: short-sleeved styles.  I'll keep my eyes peeled for upcoming collections.  I really love elbow length (recently seen in the Aurora, Takara - great dresses!), nothing too short.  I don't do cap sleeves or sleeveless.  EVER.  I have the washer-woman arms :cry:


----------



## Greentea

Anyone own a Ruri? I want to preorder this one during Nordies triple points week. If I wear a 6 in wraps and a 4 in dresses like the Florina (and a 4 in most blouses,) do you think I'd need a 4 or 6? This is begging to jump into my suitcase bound for Hawaii!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...66229?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=2767


----------



## LABAG

roussel said:


> Oh sorry it was actuall the 'Kipling' that I got. This is the exact style and color that I got.


 May I ask what size did you get/ Its absolutely beautiful!!! I saw on sale @ Neimanmarcus for 127.00 in size 10
thanks!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Greentea said:


> Anyone own a Ruri? I want to preorder this one during Nordies triple points week. If I wear a 6 in wraps and a 4 in dresses like the Florina (and a 4 in most blouses,) do you think I'd need a 4 or 6? This is begging to jump into my suitcase bound for Hawaii!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...66229?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=2767


I really like that print.  It does comes in a wrap style on the DVF website if you're interested in a different style in case the Ruri doesn't work out.  

http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-Dress/D5131001M12,default,pd.html?dwvar_D5131001M12_color=AFTUL&start=5&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion


----------



## roussel

LABAG said:


> May I ask what size did you get/ Its absolutely beautiful!!! I saw on sale @ Neimanmarcus for 127.00 in size 10
> thanks!


 
I got a size 8


----------



## Tamarind

Greentea said:


> Anyone own a Ruri? I want to preorder this one during Nordies triple points week. If I wear a 6 in wraps and a 4 in dresses like the Florina (and a 4 in most blouses,) do you think I'd need a 4 or 6? This is begging to jump into my suitcase bound for Hawaii!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...66229?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=2767



I don't own a Ruri, though I tried really hard to buy one in another print (orange loop on white).  I researched it a lot online and remember reading on one site (don't remember name) that it runs a bit large/should be ordered one size down.  It looks looser to me than some of her other styles.   Also, I didn't want the boatneck to be too wide and fall off the shoulder.  I would have ordered down a size from my usual, but I couldn't find one.


----------



## Tamarind

Also, this dress that cheburashka tried on is the Ruri.  It looks fabulous on her.  Perhaps she remembers what size this was compared to her wrap or other dvf dresses.  



cheburashka said:


> Not sure what this dress was, I thought the pattern was really pretty but it was very short, sort of like Reina I guess:


----------



## Greentea

Tamarind said:


> Also, this dress that cheburashka tried on is the Ruri.  It looks fabulous on her.  Perhaps she remembers what size this was compared to her wrap or other dvf dresses.



That's the one! I'll PM her, thanks!


----------



## Greentea

baysidebeauty said:


> I really like that print.  It does comes in a wrap style on the DVF website if you're interested in a different style in case the Ruri doesn't work out.
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-Dress/D5131001M12,default,pd.html?dwvar_D5131001M12_color=AFTUL&start=5&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion



Thanks ladies, for your help! The print is so pretty on the wrap style but I just bought a wrap and need something a little more casual. Hope the Ruri works!


----------



## mashanyc

Greentea said:


> Anyone own a Ruri? I want to preorder this one during Nordies triple points week. If I wear a 6 in wraps and a 4 in dresses like the Florina (and a 4 in most blouses,) do you think I'd need a 4 or 6? This is begging to jump into my suitcase bound for Hawaii!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...66229?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=2767


This is already in stores at Bloomingdales. Frinds and family 20% starts presaling on Tuesday 20th. Plus its Triple points rewards Loyallist program (both for cardholders and not) ETA. This runs big.


----------



## baysidebeauty

mashanyc said:


> This is already in stores at Bloomingdales. Frinds and family 20% starts presaling on Tuesday 20th. Plus its Triple points rewards Loyallist program (both for cardholders and not) ETA. This runs big.


 

Tell me more info about the Bloomies F&F please...


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Baysidesbeauty~  thank you!  I find myself pushing up my sleeves a lot bc I hate things in my way when I'm working!



baysidebeauty said:


> Fantastic!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the posts re: short-sleeved styles. I'll keep my eyes peeled for upcoming collections. I really love elbow length (recently seen in the Aurora, Takara - great dresses!), nothing too short. I don't do cap sleeves or sleeveless. EVER. I have the washer-woman arms :cry:


----------



## AEGIS

hello ladies.  i just won this blouse on ebay.  i am hoping to wear it with cobalt blue jeans for fun and a red chanel clutch.  and im thinking--i can wear it under a black suit for work. seems pretty versatile


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> hello ladies.  i just won this blouse on ebay.  i am hoping to wear it with cobalt blue jeans for fun and a red chanel clutch.  and im thinking--i can wear it under a black suit for work. seems pretty versatile



Cute!  I love the Bunny blouse (which I think this is)

AND....thanks to my girl *dbeth* my little niece is going to be the best dressed little girl in daycare  Because her Auntie got her lots of DVF goodies...


----------



## AEGIS

...i thought about getting some things from this collection for when i have a daughter...but then decided that might be slightly insane.

and yes Duke it is the Bunnie.  do you have this blouse?


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> ...i thought about getting some things from this collection for when i have a daughter...but then decided that might be slightly insane.
> 
> and yes Duke it is the Bunnie.  do you have this blouse?



I don't, it sold out before I could snag it in my size, but I love it! 

Yeah, let's just hope DVF does another collaboration when you DO have a daughter.  

Has anyone seen her DVF Studio line for Bed, Bath and Beyond?  I love it!


----------



## Greentea

AEGIS said:


> hello ladies.  i just won this blouse on ebay.  i am hoping to wear it with cobalt blue jeans for fun and a red chanel clutch.  and im thinking--i can wear it under a black suit for work. seems pretty versatile



YES to cobalt jeans and a red clutch. Fab!
This is another blouse I should've pulled the trigger on.


----------



## Tmft

baysidebeauty said:


> Thanks for the posts re: short-sleeved styles.  I'll keep my eyes peeled for upcoming collections.  I really love elbow length (recently seen in the Aurora, Takara - great dresses!), nothing too short.  I don't do cap sleeves or sleeveless.  EVER.  I have the washer-woman arms :cry:



Unfortunately, some of the styles have been heavily counterfeited.  Here's an obvious fake http://www.ebay.com/itm/16076231354...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1132 by my eye (3 tips to tell a fake dVf wrap dress)

1) If it's a silk dvF wrap dress, the pattern is printed on the outside (only).  The pattern shouldn't also be on the inside, unless the fabric is folded over at the collar or cuffs for example.

2) If it's a silk dvf wrap dress, Tag should say 100% silk.  NOT 100% silk jersey.

3) Tag should NOT say "Shell:" if it's a wrap.  This is a dead giveaway from fakes ~2008.  Wraps don't have a shell, they're one piece.

I'll give the seller the benefit of the doubt that she believes it's authentic.  It looks like a knockoff of the Avara http://www.flickr.com/photos/61985500@N00/2425071221/ though she says it's an Adelaide http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/21058 (totally different dress style)


----------



## mashanyc

baysidebeauty said:


> Tell me more info about the Bloomies F&F please...


its always 20% (not valid on Chanel, most leased departments and on cosmetics) Presale usually starts 1 week before (in store only, there is no presale online). You can presale over the phone and your items will be shipped the day the sale starts. Their new rewards program is pretty amazing: during current promo Hot (DVF is excluded from discounts) on certain brands rewards are about 25%: For example on each $1000 spent in designer or new view depts You get 50000. 50000=$250 reward. HTH


----------



## megt10

weibaobai said:


> From my blog...sequined cropped jacket


 Wow you look gorgeous and I love the way you dressed down the jacket with the jeans. Love the shoes and dog too.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Anyone own a Ruri? I want to preorder this one during Nordies triple points week. If I wear a 6 in wraps and a 4 in dresses like the Florina (and a 4 in most blouses,) do you think I'd need a 4 or 6? This is begging to jump into my suitcase bound for Hawaii!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...66229?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=2767


 That is so pretty. I think a 4 would do it for you in this dress.


----------



## megt10

Last night we went to dinner and I wore for the first time my New Jeanne Hoof Large that I got a couple of months ago on clearance. I love this print and was so glad that I was able snag it.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and I wore for the first time my New Jeanne Hoof Large that I got a couple of months ago on clearance. I love this print and was so glad that I was able snag it.




You look beautiful. I love the Jeanne Hoof print with your green CL's.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> You look beautiful. I love the Jeanne Hoof print with your green CL's.


 Thank you Mellva. I normally would wear nude shoes with this print but I hardly ever wear these shoes because they are 160's and hard for me to walk in so I only wear them when I know I am mostly going to be sitting, lol.


----------



## mellva

Tmft said:


> Unfortunately, some of the styles have been heavily counterfeited.  Here's an obvious fake http://www.ebay.com/itm/16076231354...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_500wt_1132 by my eye (3 tips to tell a fake dVf wrap dress)
> 
> 1) If it's a silk dvF wrap dress, the pattern is printed on the outside (only).  The pattern shouldn't also be on the inside, unless the fabric is folded over at the collar or cuffs for example.
> 
> 2) If it's a silk dvf wrap dress, Tag should say 100% silk.  NOT 100% silk jersey.
> 
> 3) Tag should NOT say "Shell:" if it's a wrap.  This is a dead giveaway from fakes ~2008.  Wraps don't have a shell, they're one piece.
> 
> I'll give the seller the benefit of the doubt that she believes it's authentic.  It looks like a knockoff of the Avara http://www.flickr.com/photos/61985500@N00/2425071221/ though she says it's an Adelaide http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/21058 (totally different dress style)




Yes, you have to be so careful of the fakes. This seller is selling 2 obvious fakes:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190653439927?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-F...1814?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2c63d4a716
fake

Just look at the inside label: it should not say 100% silk jersey.  love how she states these dresses are 100% authentic.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Thank you Mellva. I normally would wear nude shoes with this print but I hardly ever wear these shoes because they are 160's and hard for me to walk in so I only wear them when I know I am mostly going to be sitting, lol.




They look beautiful on you. I wish I could walk in 160's.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Update on the DVF Gap Kids line. They are beautiful in person. Our store has the full line, better size selection than online. The dresses are super cute!


----------



## phiphi

i just got 2 dresses for my nieces. it took so much will power to behave.

meg - i love the hoofs print. one of my favourites!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Omg, I want to buy everything for my best friend's lil girl... trying not to be ridiculous.   Will probably get this (LOVE!) and a few more:

http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=79380&vid=1&pid=909684&scid=909684042

I hope a similar collaboration comes out when I have a kid, haha, because I'm tempted to stockpile a few items!!


----------



## pwecious_323

Girls that went to the stores, do you think any of them could fit a petite adult? Thanks.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^I haven't been to the stores, but if you are petite, the XXL may work (supposed to fit a girl who is roughly 95-115lbs and about 5'0"-5'4")... worth a try, cuz you can always return it!


----------



## baysidebeauty

mashanyc said:


> its always 20% (not valid on Chanel, most leased departments and on cosmetics) Presale usually starts 1 week before (in store only, there is no presale online). You can presale over the phone and your items will be shipped the day the sale starts. Their new rewards program is pretty amazing: during current promo Hot (DVF is excluded from discounts) on certain brands rewards are about 25%: For example on each $1000 spent in designer or new view depts You get 50000. 50000=$250 reward. HTH




I'm confused - is DVF excluded from the F&F discount?

Meg - you look fantastic!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Does anyone know the fit of the New Tunis?  I take a 14 in wraps and most other styles (except Golda, which runs large).  Would I be a 14 in the New Tunis or size down?  Thanks!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I love this look!!   Head to toe fabulousness!!! 




megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and I wore for the first time my New Jeanne Hoof Large that I got a couple of months ago on clearance. I love this print and was so glad that I was able snag it.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> They look beautiful on you. I wish I could walk in 160's.



Me too


----------



## mlle chance

phiphi said:


> ^^ lucky duck!
> 
> FYI for canadian DVF fans - we can only buy online. i went to a gap kids on the weekend, and they said they are not receiving stock in stores.



Good news!
I was at the Gap Kids in Sherway Gardens (Toronto) this morning and they had the entire kids' line with lots of stock and ONE person looking at it!
Too bad my babies ar 21 and 23!  VERY cute stuff!


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> Does anyone know the fit of the New Tunis?  I take a 14 in wraps and most other styles (except Golda, which runs large).  Would I be a 14 in the New Tunis or size down?  Thanks!



I have this in black with the big gold buttons.  I got a 10 (because I have a big ol booty), but I could've done my usual 8.  Though, I wanted to ensure no pulling at the button closures, so I don't regret it, still looks good!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and I wore for the first time my New Jeanne Hoof Large that I got a couple of months ago on clearance. I love this print and was so glad that I was able snag it.



As you know, I love this dress!


----------



## mashanyc

baysidebeauty said:


> I'm confused - is DVF excluded from the F&F discount?
> 
> Meg - you look fantastic!


DVF is included in friends and family. i was referring to current HOT promotion. it ends on the 18th


----------



## phiphi

mlle chance said:


> Good news!
> I was at the Gap Kids in Sherway Gardens (Toronto) this morning and they had the entire kids' line with lots of stock and ONE person looking at it!
> Too bad my babies ar 21 and 23!  VERY cute stuff!



this is good to know!! thank you mlle chance - the gap canada site had a lot left in stock too.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

pwecious_323 said:


> Girls that went to the stores, do you think any of them could fit a petite adult? Thanks.


 
Yes it will! I am 5'2" and 120 lbs (bra size 34C) and tried on the banded print dress in XXL (14-16), I could zip it up, but the black band was a little tight, I know if I weighed around 110 or had less boobage! it would have fit perfectly. 
The largest size shorts was 14 and it fit like 00, so again, someone very pettite could fit into it.

The leggings will definitly fit a pettite adult.


----------



## Butterfly_77

OMG! I so wish that some of those prints will be available for us adults too! 




fieryfashionist said:


> Omg, I want to buy everything for my best friend's lil girl... trying not to be ridiculous.   Will probably get this (LOVE!) and a few more:
> 
> http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=79380&vid=1&pid=909684&scid=909684042
> 
> I hope a similar collaboration comes out when I have a kid, haha, because I'm tempted to stockpile a few items!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

today was a very beautiful pre-spring day and I wore my new Julian leaf meadow small white for the first time. I  this print!


----------



## Butterfly_77

looking gorgeous as alway, dear meg! Loooove those shoes too 



megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and I wore for the first time my New Jeanne Hoof Large that I got a couple of months ago on clearance. I love this print and was so glad that I was able snag it.


----------



## windy55

baysidebeauty said:


> Does anyone know the fit of the New Tunis? I take a 14 in wraps and most other styles (except Golda, which runs large). Would I be a 14 in the New Tunis or size down? Thanks!


 
I have the New Tunis in black with gold buttons from fall and I wear a 10 in wraps and took a 10 in this as well.  Love it!


----------



## windy55

Butterfly_77 said:


> today was a very beautiful pre-spring day and I wore my new Julian leaf meadow small white for the first time. I  this print!


 
Really, really pretty!


----------



## baysidebeauty

windy55 said:


> I have the New Tunis in black with gold buttons from fall and I wear a 10 in wraps and took a 10 in this as well. Love it!


 

I forgot to ask:  How short is the New Tunis?  Is it a mini (mid thigh) like shown on the website or does it hit closer to the knee?  Enough material to hem down should I need to?  Thanks - sorry for all the questions!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> today was a very beautiful pre-spring day and I wore my new Julian leaf meadow small white for the first time. I  this print!


 
Gorgeous!  And definitely very spring-y


----------



## Greentea

Meg and Butterfly - both of you are smokin hot!

I just bought my first Reina in the porcelain blue flower! LOVE IT! On short me, it's the perfect mini but not TOO mini length. Will post pics asap


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, my dears!! I got a couple of nice looks/stares from my co-workers today 




windy55 said:


> Really, really pretty!





baysidebeauty said:


> I forgot to ask:  How short is the New Tunis?  Is it a mini (mid thigh) like shown on the website or does it hit closer to the knee?  Enough material to hem down should I need to?  Thanks - sorry for all the questions!





Greentea said:


> Meg and Butterfly - both of you are smokin hot!
> 
> I just bought my first Reina in the porcelain blue flower! LOVE IT! On short me, it's the perfect mini but not TOO mini length. Will post pics asap


----------



## Greentea

Oops, my Reina is Burma Rose.


----------



## windy55

baysidebeauty said:


> I forgot to ask: How short is the New Tunis? Is it a mini (mid thigh) like shown on the website or does it hit closer to the knee? Enough material to hem down should I need to? Thanks - sorry for all the questions!


 
I'm only 5'2" so it hits just at the knee for me - which is about perfect.


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> Oops, my Reina is Burma Rose.



Can't wait to see! And can't wait to order mine during f&f


----------



## Dukeprincess

Calling sizes 2-4, someone please buy this Maja Two dress at a discount! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-NEW-Di...resses&var=&hash=item41639e8e11#ht_6360wt_974


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> today was a very beautiful pre-spring day and I wore my new Julian leaf meadow small white for the first time. I  this print!



Gorgeous! 



baysidebeauty said:


> I forgot to ask:  How short is the New Tunis?  Is it a mini (mid thigh) like shown on the website or does it hit closer to the knee?  Enough material to hem down should I need to?  Thanks - sorry for all the questions!



I am 5'8 and mine hits me slightly above the knee.  I am wearing it here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/any-diane-von-furstenberg-fans-455520-492.html


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> i just got 2 dresses for my nieces. it took so much will power to behave.
> 
> meg - i love the hoofs print. one of my favourites!


 


baysidebeauty said:


> I'm confused - is DVF excluded from the F&F discount?
> 
> Meg - you look fantastic!


 


fieryfashionist said:


> I love this look!!  Head to toe fabulousness!!!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> As you know, I love this dress!


 


Butterfly_77 said:


> looking gorgeous as alway, dear meg! Loooove those shoes too


 


Greentea said:


> Meg and Butterfly - both of you are smokin hot!
> 
> I just bought my first Reina in the porcelain blue flower! LOVE IT! On short me, it's the perfect mini but not TOO mini length. Will post pics asap


 Thanks so much ladies. I appreciate it. This is one of my favorite prints. I am so glad I was able to hunt it down.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Why is this not a size 8?  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-2012-Di...esses&var=&hash=item27c4c01ad2#ht_5386wt_1344


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Does anyone know the fit of the New Tunis? I take a 14 in wraps and most other styles (except Golda, which runs large). Would I be a 14 in the New Tunis or size down? Thanks!


 Funny you should ask, lol. I just got this dress last night from the Rue sale. When I saw it in the bag I was like yuck, then I tried it on and I have to say it is super flattering. It was DH's favorite. Ok, now for sizing. I normally take a 4 in a wrap or anything that is button-down because I am broad through the shoulders and back and don't want any pulling. I take a size 2 in sheath dresses. I went with a 2 because it looked large in this dress and probably could have gone with a 0. I think it runs really large. It hits a few inches above my knee but I am almost 5'7" with a 34" inseam.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> today was a very beautiful pre-spring day and I wore my new Julian leaf meadow small white for the first time. I  this print!


 You look FABULOUS! This is the reason I bought this dress. It is so gorgeous on you.


----------



## indi3r4

I also get several stuff for my niece.. They're adorable!! I think I'll go back for more this weekend. SF downtown gap store still have pretty good stock and the SA said that they're getting more tonight. I was so tempted to try on the black banded print dress


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Funny you should ask, lol. I just got this dress last night from the Rue sale. When I saw it in the bag I was like yuck, then I tried it on and I have to say it is super flattering. It was DH's favorite. Ok, now for sizing. I normally take a 4 in a wrap or anything that is button-down because I am broad through the shoulders and back and don't want any pulling. I take a size 2 in sheath dresses. I went with a 2 because it looked large in this dress and probably could have gone with a 0. I think it runs really large. It hits a few inches above my knee but I am almost 5'7" with a 34" inseam.


 
Thank you for the reply - that is very helpful!  I better pass on the final sale New Tunis, then - it's a size 14,  and it will probably be too big (I kind of thought it would be, but you confirmed it for me).  Don't want to get stuck with another final sale that I won't wear


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Thank you for the reply - that is very helpful! I better pass on the final sale New Tunis, then - it's a size 14, and it will probably be too big (I kind of thought it would be, but you confirmed it for me). Don't want to get stuck with another final sale that I won't wear


 Glad I could help. I think a smaller size would be better for you. It does have a belt though and so you can make it smaller. I will try and get some pics this weekend of the things I haven't posted yet. That might give you a better idea.


----------



## weibaobai

Megt10~ Thanks!  I'm more of a casual girl most of the time, so denim does the trick!



megt10 said:


> Wow you look gorgeous and I love the way you dressed down the jacket with the jeans. Love the shoes and dog too.


----------



## BougieBoo

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and I wore for the first time my New Jeanne Hoof Large that I got a couple of months ago on clearance. I love this print and was so glad that I was able snag it.



Awesome again, Meg! I have this print in the Emsley! I think I like it more on the Jeanne now!


----------



## BougieBoo

Butterfly_77 said:


> today was a very beautiful pre-spring day and I wore my new Julian leaf meadow small white for the first time. I  this print!



So pretty!


----------



## AEGIS

Butterfly_77 said:


> today was a very beautiful pre-spring day and I wore my new Julian leaf meadow small white for the first time. I  this print!





wonderful look!


----------



## phiphi

Butterfly_77 said:


> today was a very beautiful pre-spring day and I wore my new Julian leaf meadow small white for the first time. I  this print!



i love this butterfly!!! so pretty!


----------



## phiphi

abiba shirtdress and CL minibouts. more pics on ze blog


----------



## mellva

phiphi said:


> abiba shirtdress and CL minibouts. more pics on ze blog




You look beautiful.


----------



## megt10

BougieBoo said:


> Awesome again, Meg! I have this print in the Emsley! I think I like it more on the Jeanne now!


 Thanks BougieBoo. I love this print the colors are really vibrant without feeling overwhelming. This is a print I would buy in different styles. I feel that way about a few prints like the Pomme Sky which I now have in 2 different colors.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DvF is on Today Show!


----------



## LABAG

weibaobai said:


> Megt10~ Thanks! I'm more of a casual girl most of the time, so denim does the trick!


 Hi is that jacket still avail;able? is it called the gami cropped jacket? it is gorgeous! iM AJEANS KINDA WOMAN!


----------



## AEGIS

phiphi said:


> abiba shirtdress and CL minibouts. more pics on ze blog





you can do no wrong


----------



## BougieBoo

megt10 said:


> Thanks BougieBoo. I love this print the colors are really vibrant without feeling overwhelming. This is a print I would buy in different styles. I feel that way about a few prints like the Pomme Sky which I now have in 2 different colors.


 
Your spidey senses must have told you I needed some encouragement to go ahead and begin the hunt for additional styles in this hoof print! LOL! I was wondering if that was "okay"...THANKS!


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> abiba shirtdress and CL minibouts. more pics on ze blog



Gorgeous as ALWAYS!  



BougieBoo said:


> Your spidey senses must have told you I needed some encouragement to go ahead and begin the hunt for additional styles in this hoof print! LOL! I was wondering if that was "okay"...THANKS!



I am the same.  I have several repeats.  I usually have a dress and a blouse/cardigan in the same print.


----------



## BougieBoo

Dukeprincess said:


> I am the same. I have several repeats. I usually have a dress and a blouse/cardigan in the same print.


 
That's what I was thinking! I found a cardigan on eBay--I juuuuuust might get it....


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Labag...its called the Joele embellished jacket.  Its really a beautiful jacket.  It has small beads that are stitched around the shoulders.  I got it a month ago at Nordy's...You might want to check with them! 
Cheers!


LABAG said:


> Hi is that jacket still avail;able? is it called the gami cropped jacket? it is gorgeous! iM AJEANS KINDA WOMAN!


----------



## megt10

BougieBoo said:


> Your spidey senses must have told you I needed some encouragement to go ahead and begin the hunt for additional styles in this hoof print! LOL! I was wondering if that was "okay"...THANKS!


 Hunt away, that is one of the best/most dangerous things of this thread. There are so many things that you never knew that you needed. What size are you looking for? We are all so helpful here/enabling and will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## megt10

BougieBoo said:


> That's what I was thinking! I found a cardigan on eBay--I juuuuuust might get it....


 I have the cardigan in the Hoof Print as well.


----------



## Greentea

phiphi said:


> abiba shirtdress and CL minibouts. more pics on ze blog



So cute I can't stand it!


----------



## AEGIS

BougieBoo said:


> Your spidey senses must have told you I needed some encouragement to go ahead and begin the hunt for additional styles in this hoof print! LOL! I was wondering if that was "okay"...THANKS!




i asked the same question a few months ago


----------



## LABAG

weibaobai said:


> Hi Labag...its called the Joele embellished jacket. Its really a beautiful jacket. It has small beads that are stitched around the shoulders. I got it a month ago at Nordy's...You might want to check with them!
> Cheers!


 Thanks a bunch! Im on a hunt for it-keep your fingers crossed I can find it-Thanks so much and checke dout your blog-great outfits!


----------



## weibaobai

Good luck on the jacket hunt!  Remember to model for us if you get it! 




LABAG said:


> Thanks a bunch! Im on a hunt for it-keep your fingers crossed I can find it-Thanks so much and checke dout your blog-great outfits!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much for your nice comments 

meg: I'm always thrilled to play enabler to you 




Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> I am 5'8 and mine hits me slightly above the knee.  I am wearing it here:  http://forum.purseblog.com/the-wardrobe/any-diane-von-furstenberg-fans-455520-492.html





megt10 said:


> You look FABULOUS! This is the reason I bought this dress. It is so gorgeous on you.





BougieBoo said:


> So pretty!





AEGIS said:


> wonderful look!





phiphi said:


> i love this butterfly!!! so pretty!


----------



## Butterfly_77

phiphi, you're looking gorgeous! 



phiphi said:


> abiba shirtdress and CL minibouts. more pics on ze blog


----------



## Butterfly_77

yesterday it was another beautiful pre-spring day with lots of sunshine.

I wore my new jeanne two paper forest green. I know that not all of you are fond of this print but I'm still i love with it and I'm so glad I bought this one too


----------



## xoxoCat

^That's such a beautiful print - which season is it from?


----------



## LABAG

The last dress is from this season I think-love the vibrant colors.


----------



## indi3r4

Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> yesterday it was another beautiful pre-spring day with lots of sunshine.
> 
> I wore my new jeanne two paper forest green. I know that not all of you are fond of this print but I'm still i love with it and I'm so glad I bought this one too



Absolutely in love with this print! You look great! 

I thought there's no way I'd fit the dvf for gapkids stuff but now I'll be twinsies with my niece.. LOL


----------



## mellva

indi3r4 said:


> Absolutely in love with this print! You look great!
> 
> I thought there's no way I'd fit the dvf for gapkids stuff but now I'll be twinsies with my niece.. LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 1644409




I love these prints on you. You look like perfection in them.  I wish I could fit in the Gapkids stuff!!!!:


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> yesterday it was another beautiful pre-spring day with lots of sunshine.
> 
> I wore my new jeanne two paper forest green. I know that not all of you are fond of this print but I'm still i love with it and I'm so glad I bought this one too


 Wow Butterfly, I wasn't in love with the print when I saw it on the website but it looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## megt10

indi3r4 said:


> Absolutely in love with this print! You look great!
> 
> I thought there's no way I'd fit the dvf for gapkids stuff but now I'll be twinsies with my niece.. LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 1644409


 Adorable. Those are great prints and look so good on you.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday it was cold here and I was able to wear for the first time  the Aurora in Deep Poppy that I got on clearance a couple of months ago. I added a belt and scarf and then my Balenciaga jacket.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Yesterday it was cold here and I was able to wear for the first time  the Aurora in Deep Poppy that I got on clearance a couple of months ago. I added a belt and scarf and then my Balenciaga jacket.



Meg - you look fabulous!  

I have the Aurora in Deep Poppy too and I love it!  It's such a rich, vibrant color (although not showing up that way on my monitor).   I like this dress so much I got another one in the dark blue color when it was on clearance at dvf.com.   

Have you tried the Takara?  It's similar to the aurora in cut but a different fabric.  I have it in "Sailor Blue", which is exclusive to Bloomies - what a gorgeous color!  I'm debating getting "Firecracker" color, too; hopefully can catch a sale.   You look fantastic in the Aurora, I think you'd like the Takara, too


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Yesterday it was cold here and I was able to wear for the first time  the Aurora in Deep Poppy that I got on clearance a couple of months ago. I added a belt and scarf and then my Balenciaga jacket.




You look gorgeous in the Aurora!!! You should be a model for DVF, because you have the perfect figure for DVF dresses!!!


----------



## sammix3

Happy St. Patrick's day!! Reina in desert forest orchid


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Yesterday it was cold here and I was able to wear for the first time  the Aurora in Deep Poppy that I got on clearance a couple of months ago. I added a belt and scarf and then my Balenciaga jacket.



Gorgeous!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> yesterday it was another beautiful pre-spring day with lots of sunshine.
> 
> I wore my new jeanne two paper forest green. I know that not all of you are fond of this print but I'm still i love with it and I'm so glad I bought this one too



This print looks fab on you!


----------



## sammix3

indi3r4 said:


> Absolutely in love with this print! You look great!
> 
> I thought there's no way I'd fit the dvf for gapkids stuff but now I'll be twinsies with my niece.. LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 1644409



Cute! Love your Burberry rainboots too


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's day!! Reina in desert forest orchid




The Reina looks great on you, great fit!   

Unfortunately, the Reina doesn't look good on me - no clue why, I normally look good in a shift, but something about this one just isn't right for me.  Too bad, too, because I like some of the prints that are out now in the Reina


----------



## baysidebeauty

The "Birdy" arrived today...Opinions, please!     (I need to clean my mirror)







"Little Leaves"


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's day!! Reina in desert forest orchid



You look darling in the Reina dress.


----------



## mellva

baysidebeauty said:


> The "Birdy" arrived today...Opinions, please!



Congrats, on your new Julians. I love the Birdy print and Little leaves on you.


----------



## baysidebeauty

mellva said:


> Congrats, on your new Julians. I love the Birdy print and Little leaves on you.




Thanks.  I'm seriously debating returning the Birdy - it just....reminds me of chickenfeet  


I'm definitely keeping the Little Leaves - wearing it to a brunch tomorrow!


----------



## mellva

baysidebeauty said:


> Thanks.  I'm seriously debating returning the Birdy - it just....reminds me of chickenfeet
> 
> 
> I'm definitely keeping the Little Leaves - wearing it to a brunch tomorrow!




I love the Birdy dress. Don't return it!!! I think you look wonderful in it.  Didn't you get it on sale?


----------



## mellva

Someone got a deal of the century for this beautiful DVF Justin dress. Oh I just looked at the winning bidder and it is one of the resellers and she asked the seller to do a BIN for only $35.00!!! This one will be relisted for $250 or more in the next week.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7aJuNii3YEA%3D&viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Meg - you look fabulous!
> 
> I have the Aurora in Deep Poppy too and I love it! It's such a rich, vibrant color (although not showing up that way on my monitor). I like this dress so much I got another one in the dark blue color when it was on clearance at dvf.com.
> 
> Have you tried the Takara? It's similar to the aurora in cut but a different fabric. I have it in "Sailor Blue", which is exclusive to Bloomies - what a gorgeous color! I'm debating getting "Firecracker" color, too; hopefully can catch a sale. You look fantastic in the Aurora, I think you'd like the Takara, too


 Thanks so much Baysidebeauty, I haven't tried the Takara but I have been eyeing it in the Firecracker. I love this style of dress for me. It is comfortable and one of the most flattering fits.


mellva said:


> You look gorgeous in the Aurora!!! You should be a model for DVF, because you have the perfect figure for DVF dresses!!!


 Aw, that is like the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me, thank you.


sammix3 said:


> Gorgeous!


 Thanks Sammi.


----------



## mellva

I see this reseller is also lying again in her auctions. She just bought this used dress for $70.00 and now is reselling it for $219.00 and stating it's brand new without tags.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Diane-...4456?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item27c4ddf2a8


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's day!! Reina in desert forest orchid


 Talk about GORGEOUS! You look fabulous Sammi. This is such a great print. Perfect for St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## mellva

I'm starting to see the sold out DVF Gap for kids on ebay now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DVF-GAP-NWT...by_Toddler_Girls_Clothing&hash=item231b3535db


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> The "Birdy" arrived today...Opinions, please! (I need to clean my mirror)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Little Leaves"


 Love them both on you. I say keep but if you aren't crazy about the print that is really all that matters. Get something that you really love.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Someone got a deal of the century for this beautiful DVF Justin dress. Oh I just looked at the winning bidder and it is one of the resellers and she asked the seller to do a BIN for only $35.00!!! This one will be relisted for $250 or more in the next week.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7aJuNii3YEA%3D&viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 Wow that is a deal. Pretty dress too. I rarely even look on ebay for DVF dresses anymore unless I am looking for something specific. There are too many fakes and then there are the dresses listed as new that are not. I do have a couple of sellers that I will buy from. They aren't usually much less expensive than what I could get on sale from the dept. stores but if it is something I can't find elsewhere I will go that route.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> I see this reseller is also lying again in her auctions. She just bought this used dress for $70.00 and now is reselling it for $219.00 and stating it's brand new without tags.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWOT-Diane-...4456?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item27c4ddf2a8


 That is a really pretty dress. I no longer even look at NWOT items. No tags attached not interested. Too many lying sellers. I have added this seller to my list of people that I would not buy from. Have no problem with people reselling just the lying. Afterall something is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it but don't lie.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Wow that is a deal. Pretty dress too. I rarely even look on ebay for DVF dresses anymore unless I am looking for something specific. There are too many fakes and then there are the dresses listed as new that are not. I do have a couple of sellers that I will buy from. They aren't usually much less expensive than what I could get on sale from the dept. stores but if it is something I can't find elsewhere I will go that route.




I know I only buy DVF dresses from two wonderful sellers on ebay. These sellers only sell brand new DVF dresses with tags on them for great prices. I get so tired of these resellers that lie and state their DVF dresses are brand new and inflate the price. You can also get some really great deals at Bloomies, Nordstroms and Saks with their great sales. I still love to look on ebay to see what is available.


----------



## baysidebeauty

mellva said:


> I love the Birdy dress. Don't return it!!! I think you look wonderful in it.  Didn't you get it on sale?



I did - got it at Neimans for $207 + tax.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> That is a really pretty dress. I no longer even look at NWOT items. No tags attached not interested. Too many lying sellers. I have added this seller to my list of people that I would not buy from. Have no problem with people reselling just the lying. Afterall something is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it but don't lie.




I feel the same way. I feel if the tags are missing then the item is not brand new. It was either tried on or worn once. I don't understand why these resellers can't just be honest and state their items are used.


----------



## mellva

baysidebeauty said:


> I did - got it at Neimans for $207 + tax.




That's a great deal!!! Neimans is the best. You get free shipping and the returns are really easy if you don't like the dress.


----------



## dbeth

Butterfly_77 said:


> yesterday it was another beautiful pre-spring day with lots of sunshine.
> 
> I wore my new jeanne two paper forest green. I know that not all of you are fond of this print but I'm still i love with it and I'm so glad I bought this one too



I really love this print!! It's gorgeous---you look fab in it!




indi3r4 said:


> Absolutely in love with this print! You look great!
> 
> I thought there's no way I'd fit the dvf for gapkids stuff but now I'll be twinsies with my niece.. LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 1644409



Omg---I LOVE them!! You look soooo cute Indi!  I wanted the green heart print dress so bad in size S. And the blue looks so vibrant---kicking myself for not getting it when I had the chance.



phiphi said:


> abiba shirtdress and CL minibouts. more pics on ze blog



Beautiful as always Phi!! 



megt10 said:


> Yesterday it was cold here and I was able to wear for the first time  the Aurora in Deep Poppy that I got on clearance a couple of months ago. I added a belt and scarf and then my Balenciaga jacket.



LOVE purple!! Any shade purple! You look great Meg----and your scarf really pops.



sammix3 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's day!! Reina in desert forest orchid



So cute Sammi---love this print! 




baysidebeauty said:


> The "Birdy" arrived today...Opinions, please!     (I need to clean my mirror)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Little Leaves"



I like it & I think you look great!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much. It's from the current season 

http://www.dvf.com/New-Jeanne-Two-D...rt=7&preselectsize=yes&cgid=wrap-shop-fashion



xoxoCat said:


> ^That's such a beautiful print - which season is it from?


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, dear LABAG! :heat:

I think even DH loves it after I have worn the dress on two occasions 



LABAG said:


> The last dress is from this season I think-love the vibrant colors.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> yesterday it was another beautiful pre-spring day with lots of sunshine.
> 
> I wore my new jeanne two paper forest green. I know that not all of you are fond of this print but I'm still i love with it and I'm so glad I bought this one too



Looks great on you!   




indi3r4 said:


> Absolutely in love with this print! You look great!
> 
> I thought there's no way I'd fit the dvf for gapkids stuff but now I'll be twinsies with my niece.. LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 1644409




Like these a lot on you!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much!

You look so cool on the gap kids outfits! I'm really envious that you can fit in it  

I wish she made some of the prints also for the regular collection - I love most of the gap kids prints 



indi3r4 said:


> Absolutely in love with this print! You look great!
> 
> I thought there's no way I'd fit the dvf for gapkids stuff but now I'll be twinsies with my niece.. LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 1644409


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, hun! I wasn't in love either *lol* but somehow I felt drawn to it and at the end ordered it and now totally love it 



megt10 said:


> Wow Butterfly, I wasn't in love with the print when I saw it on the website but it looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## Butterfly_77

wonderful dress, perfect color --> another perfect look from beautiful meg! Congrats!! 



megt10 said:


> Yesterday it was cold here and I was able to wear for the first time  the Aurora in Deep Poppy that I got on clearance a couple of months ago. I added a belt and scarf and then my Balenciaga jacket.


----------



## Butterfly_77

hun, I love this dress on you! You're looking very hot!

This reminds me that I have yet to wear my New Julian in this print for the first time 



sammix3 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's day!! Reina in desert forest
> orchid


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, dear dbeth! It's so spring-y 



dbeth said:


> I really love this print!! It's gorgeous---you look fab in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg---I LOVE them!! You look soooo cute Indi!  I wanted the green heart print dress so bad in size S. And the blue looks so vibrant---kicking myself for not getting it when I had the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful as always Phi!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE purple!! Any shade purple! You look great Meg----and your scarf really pops.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute Sammi---love this print!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it & I think you look great!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much for your kind words 



baysidebeauty said:


> Looks great on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like these a lot on you!


----------



## Tmft

mellva said:


> I feel the same way. I feel if the tags are missing then the item is not brand new. It was either tried on or worn once. I don't understand why these resellers can't just be honest and state their items are used.



Agree 1000% the worst is when it's a handwritten thrift syore tag and the seller says "but it has a tag"

I still love the hunt on Ebay, particularly for older dresses.  One of my favorite recent buys is the Mr Mao in Ice Flower. But it's definitely buyer beware for authenticity and condition.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I am quite fond of the print, *butterfly.* 

*indi:* Geez, you are super tiny!  I wouldn't get one thigh in those dresses!  

*bayside:*  I love both!  Little leaves is stunning though!

I love that color on you, *meg!*


----------



## LABAG

baysidebeauty said:


> I did - got it at Neimans for $207 + tax.


 Both look great on you-I also got the Little leaves at Neiman and am waitng for it on monday-its so pretty, and I dont have anything navy.
The birdy print is too cute!-is it black and cream? I nned a black print dress!

Sammix HAPPY ST. PATTY! -LOVE LOVE LOVE THE DRESS ON YOU-THOSE COLORS GO GREAT WITH YOUR COLORING..........FAB....


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> Yesterday it was cold here and I was able to wear for the first time the Aurora in Deep Poppy that I got on clearance a couple of months ago. I added a belt and scarf and then my Balenciaga jacket.


 MEGT10-YOU ARE A WOMAN WITH SUCH CLASS! EVERYTHING YOU WEAR IS SO PUT TOGETHER-NOT ONE DETAIL MISSING--I enjoy all your looks-keep 'em coming!


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> Yesterday it was cold here and I was able to wear for the first time the Aurora in Deep Poppy that I got on clearance a couple of months ago. I added a belt and scarf and then my Balenciaga jacket.


 Megt10-Everything you wear is fantastic-you color coordinate so well!!! I love your pics-has given me many ideas-Thanks YOu so much!


----------



## baysidebeauty

LABAG said:


> Both look great on you-I also got the Little leaves at Neiman and am waitng for it on monday-its so pretty, and I dont have anything navy.
> The birdy print is too cute!-is it black and cream? I nned a black print dress!
> 
> Sammix HAPPY ST. PATTY! -LOVE LOVE LOVE THE DRESS ON YOU-THOSE COLORS GO GREAT WITH YOUR COLORING..........FAB....




No, it's not cream - the chicken feet (er...birdies) are quite white.

I wish DVF would do a black/white or navy/white polka dot print - man, I love me some polka dots!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, hun!!




Dukeprincess said:


> I am quite fond of the print, *butterfly.*
> 
> *indi:* Geez, you are super tiny!  I wouldn't get one thigh in those dresses!
> 
> *bayside:*  I love both!  Little leaves is stunning though!
> 
> I love that color on you, *meg!*


----------



## mellva

LABAG said:


> MEGT10-YOU ARE A WOMAN WITH SUCH CLASS! EVERYTHING YOU WEAR IS SO PUT TOGETHER-NOT ONE DETAIL MISSING--I enjoy all your looks-keep 'em coming!



I agree. Meg is the best dressed and her closet is to die for!!! She should be a DVF model, since she has the perfect figure for all of her dresses. I wish I had her figure.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> I really love this print!! It's gorgeous---you look fab in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg---I LOVE them!! You look soooo cute Indi! I wanted the green heart print dress so bad in size S. And the blue looks so vibrant---kicking myself for not getting it when I had the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful as always Phi!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE purple!! Any shade purple! You look great Meg----and your scarf really pops.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute Sammi---love this print!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it & I think you look great!


 Thanks Beth, I have always loved scarves now I am actually wearing them . I just need to get more solid color dresses .


Butterfly_77 said:


> wonderful dress, perfect color --> another perfect look from beautiful meg! Congrats!!


Thanks so much Butterfly.



Dukeprincess said:


> I am quite fond of the print, *butterfly.*
> 
> *indi:* Geez, you are super tiny! I wouldn't get one thigh in those dresses!
> 
> *bayside:* I love both! Little leaves is stunning though!
> 
> I love that color on you, *meg!*


 
Thanks Duke it is one of my favorite colors.



LABAG said:


> MEGT10-YOU ARE A WOMAN WITH SUCH CLASS! EVERYTHING YOU WEAR IS SO PUT TOGETHER-NOT ONE DETAIL MISSING--I enjoy all your looks-keep 'em coming!


 


LABAG said:


> Megt10-Everything you wear is fantastic-you color coordinate so well!!! I love your pics-has given me many ideas-Thanks YOu so much!


 Thanks so much LA! You are really kind.


----------



## phiphi

AEGIS said:


> you can do no wrong



you are so sweet! thank you!



Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous as ALWAYS!
> 
> I am the same.  I have several repeats.  I usually have a dress and a blouse/cardigan in the same print.



aw thanks dukie!



Greentea said:


> So cute I can't stand it!



thank you greentea!



Butterfly_77 said:


> phiphi, you're looking gorgeous!



thank you butterfly!



Butterfly_77 said:


> yesterday it was another beautiful pre-spring day with lots of sunshine.
> 
> I wore my new jeanne two paper forest green. I know that not all of you are fond of this print but I'm still i love with it and I'm so glad I bought this one too



this is so cheerful! i love this print!!



indi3r4 said:


> Absolutely in love with this print! You look great!
> 
> I thought there's no way I'd fit the dvf for gapkids stuff but now I'll be twinsies with my niece.. LOL
> 
> View attachment 1644409



you are just so cute!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday it was cold here and I was able to wear for the first time  the Aurora in Deep Poppy that I got on clearance a couple of months ago. I added a belt and scarf and then my Balenciaga jacket.



love the aurora! the colour is great on you, meg - as is the cut!



sammix3 said:


> Happy St. Patrick's day!! Reina in desert forest orchid



happy st. patrick's day! you look adorable!



baysidebeauty said:


> The "Birdy" arrived today...Opinions, please!     (I need to clean my mirror)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Little Leaves"



i like the little leaves more out of the two but the birdy is a great price - can you keep both? 



dbeth said:


> Beautiful as always Phi!!



thank you dear!!


----------



## phiphi

mellva said:


> You look beautiful.



thank you mellva!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> you are so sweet! thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> aw thanks dukie!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you greentea!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you butterfly!
> 
> 
> 
> this is so cheerful! i love this print!!
> 
> 
> 
> you are just so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> love the aurora! the colour is great on you, meg - as is the cut!
> 
> 
> 
> happy st. patrick's day! you look adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> i like the little leaves more out of the two but the birdy is a great price - can you keep both?
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear!!


 Thanks so much Phiphi, I agree this is a good style for me. Guess I should look for more .


----------



## AEGIS

mellva said:


> Someone got a deal of the century for this beautiful DVF Justin dress. Oh I just looked at the winning bidder and it is one of the resellers and she asked the seller to do a BIN for only $35.00!!! This one will be relisted for $250 or more in the next week.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7aJuNii3YEA%3D&viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





dang it! and in my size!


----------



## LABAG

DVFwRAP on Mally Rocal with Mally cosmetics on QVC this morning in desert orchard-gorgoeus print !


----------



## LABAG

ROUSSELL DID YOUR kINPLING DRESS IN TEAL COME IN-HOW IS IT? dID YOU LIKE/LOVE IT? PLEASE PICS  PLEASE!!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Talk about GORGEOUS! You look fabulous Sammi. This is such a great print. Perfect for St. Patrick's Day.



Thank you! It sure is so I don't get pinched lol. But I need some cute nude flats now.



dbeth said:


> I really love this print!! It's gorgeous---you look fab in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omg---I LOVE them!! You look soooo cute Indi!  I wanted the green heart print dress so bad in size S. And the blue looks so vibrant---kicking myself for not getting it when I had the chance.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful as always Phi!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE purple!! Any shade purple! You look great Meg----and your scarf really pops.
> 
> 
> 
> So cute Sammi---love this print!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it & I think you look great!



Thank you love.



Butterfly_77 said:


> hun, I love this dress on you! You're looking very hot!
> 
> This reminds me that I have yet to wear my New Julian in this print for the first time



Thank you babe. You looked amazing as well! Hurry and wear you Julian so we can all see it!



LABAG said:


> Both look great on you-I also got the Little leaves at Neiman and am waitng for it on monday-its so pretty, and I dont have anything navy.
> The birdy print is too cute!-is it black and cream? I nned a black print dress!
> 
> Sammix HAPPY ST. PATTY! -LOVE LOVE LOVE THE DRESS ON YOU-THOSE COLORS GO GREAT WITH YOUR COLORING..........FAB....



You're so sweet. Thank you so much.



phiphi said:


> you are so sweet! thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> aw thanks dukie!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you greentea!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you butterfly!
> 
> 
> 
> this is so cheerful! i love this print!!
> 
> 
> 
> you are just so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> love the aurora! the colour is great on you, meg - as is the cut!
> 
> 
> 
> happy st. patrick's day! you look adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> i like the little leaves more out of the two but the birdy is a great price - can you keep both?
> 
> 
> 
> thank you dear!!




Thank you!


----------



## indi3r4

Thank you so much ladies..  Can't wait for the weather to get warmer so I can start wearing them.



dbeth said:


> Omg---I LOVE them!! You look soooo cute Indi!  I wanted the green heart print dress so bad in size S. And the blue looks so vibrant---kicking myself for not getting it when I had the chance.



are you still looking for them, D? My gap store still have quite selection yesterday. I can check tomorrow for you.


----------



## ashleyjena

I got the DVF gap kids shoes, they're so cute and comfy! I'm a size 7 and I bought the kids 5 

Sorry for the terrible photo, took with the other shoe still attached haha. Hope this works, this is the first time I'm posting a photo from my phone!


----------



## Gunatki

I had a silk skirt - sold it as I 'grew out of it', it became small and I did not like the way it opened at the front. DVF items are always smaller than the indicated size. I was also trying to buy a DVF coat, by 'trying' I mean that I got one and returned it as too small, ordered two sizes bigger - still smallish! The coat was quite pretty, the fabric was with angora and it was very soft and looked good and the cut was empire waist, it was about 5 years ago. So, I did not buy a DVF coat then, I bought a RL.
But I am thinking now of buying her dress because DVF items are so feminine and elegant! This means I have to be looking for a dress at least 1 size bigger.


----------



## Greentea

baysidebeauty said:


> The "Birdy" arrived today...Opinions, please!     (I need to clean my mirror)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Little Leaves"



I have and love little leaves so I'm partial to that one!


----------



## Greentea

ashleyjena said:


> I got the DVF gap kids shoes, they're so cute and comfy! I'm a size 7 and I bought the kids 5
> 
> Sorry for the terrible photo, took with the other shoe still attached haha. Hope this works, this is the first time I'm posting a photo from my phone!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646180



No Way!!! I have to get some! I'm a 6!


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> yesterday it was another beautiful pre-spring day with lots of sunshine.
> 
> I wore my new jeanne two paper forest green. I know that not all of you are fond of this print but I'm still i love with it and I'm so glad I bought this one too



I'm fond of it - so fresh and feminine. Winner!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Yesterday it was cold here and I was able to wear for the first time  the Aurora in Deep Poppy that I got on clearance a couple of months ago. I added a belt and scarf and then my Balenciaga jacket.



You HAD to show a picture of that too-fierce-for-words jacket along with that amazing and totally "you" Aurora!!!!!


----------



## Greentea

So, my DH totally hated the print on my new Reina in Burma Rose (and when I tried it on again, it just didn't seem right.) Back to Nordies, it went. I need to look for something else from spring that's more "me."


----------



## alya

indi3r4 said:


> Absolutely in love with this print! You look great!
> 
> I thought there's no way I'd fit the dvf for gapkids stuff but now I'll be twinsies with my niece.. LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 1644409


This is just too cute! I ordered so much stuff for my 6 y.o. can't wait to try it on her! :girlwhack:


----------



## baysidebeauty

Gunatki said:


> I had a silk skirt - sold it as I 'grew out of it', it became small and I did not like the way it opened at the front. DVF items are always smaller than the indicated size. I was also trying to buy a DVF coat, by 'trying' I mean that I got one and returned it as too small, ordered two sizes bigger - still smallish! The coat was quite pretty, the fabric was with angora and it was very soft and looked good and the cut was empire waist, it was about 5 years ago. So, I did not buy a DVF coat then, I bought a RL.
> But I am thinking now of buying her dress because DVF items are so feminine and elegant! This means I have to be looking for a dress at least 1 size bigger.



Whether to size up or down really depends on the dress - sizing varies between cuts.  I'm a 14 in wraps and sheaths yet wear a 10 in some of the shirt dresses (Tunisa, Golda), sometimes a 12.  

I would suggest going to a brick-and-mortar to try on different styles to get an idea of what size you take and go from there.   If you buy on-line, as long as you purchase from a place where you can return, you won't have a problem - if there's something I really want at a good price I'll buy two different sizes and return the one that isn't right, I'd rather do that than lose out on a dress I really want because the dresses blow out the door when the price is right.


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> So, my DH totally hated the print on my new Reina in Burma Rose (and when I tried it on again, it just didn't seem right.) Back to Nordies, it went. I need to look for something else from spring that's more "me."



Oh no, that's such a pretty print too!  I can't wait to get mine during Bloomies F&F.


----------



## Butterfly_77

while both look very good on you, I'd go with the little leaves print. I simply adore this one. I tried on the birdy print as well and didn't like the feeling of chicken feet all over me *lol*



baysidebeauty said:


> The "Birdy" arrived today...Opinions, please! (I need to clean my mirror)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Little Leaves"


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks my dear 



Greentea said:


> I'm fond of it - so fresh and feminine. Winner!


----------



## Butterfly_77

oh, no! try something different and don't count on hubby to love it instantly. Mine also needed to grow into loving some of my print  (but then, I'm also not loving every single of his ties )




Greentea said:


> So, my DH totally hated the print on my new Reina in Burma Rose (and when I tried it on again, it just didn't seem right.) Back to Nordies, it went. I need to look for something else from spring that's more "me."


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> You HAD to show a picture of that too-fierce-for-words jacket along with that amazing and totally "you" Aurora!!!!!


 Thanks Greentea. I love that jacket. It is the one I wear the most for sure. I agree the Aurora is a good style for me. I guess I should check for other colors .


----------



## baysidebeauty

What do you guys think about this print?  I tried this on one at Saks and really, really like the print overall on me but what is kind of goofy to me is the wavy lines part at the bottom of the dress 


http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/57717


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> while both look very good on you, I'd go with the little leaves print. I simply adore this one. I tried on the birdy print as well and didn't like the feeling of chicken feet all over me *lol*


 

Yea, I've decided to return the "Birdy" - I'm always going to be wondering if people are looking at my dress because they like it or wondering WTH I've covered myself in a chicken foot print   :weird:


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> What do you guys think about this print? I tried this on one at Saks and really, really like the print overall on me but what is kind of goofy to me is the wavy lines part at the bottom of the dress
> 
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/57717


 I don't really care for the lines at the bottom. I love the print.


----------



## mellva

Great deal alert on ebay!!!! 

$40.00 for this darling DVF dress.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300680055659?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> dang it! and in my size!




I was wrong. This beautiful DVF Wrap dress sold for only $7.00!!! This was the deal of the century!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...IBUMCtoZ6k7aJuNii3YEA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

And this reseller got this seller to sell this beautiful DVF Jeanne with tags for only $100!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...IBUMCtoZ6k7aJuNii3YEA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I can't believe all of these deals on the bay!!!! How come I always miss these deals!!!!


----------



## mellva

baysidebeauty said:


> What do you guys think about this print?  I tried this on one at Saks and really, really like the print overall on me but what is kind of goofy to me is the wavy lines part at the bottom of the dress
> 
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/57717




I love that print. I had not seen this one before. You should get it and post modeling pics.


----------



## mellva

Greentea said:


> So, my DH totally hated the print on my new Reina in Burma Rose (and when I tried it on again, it just didn't seem right.) Back to Nordies, it went. I need to look for something else from spring that's more "me."




I'm so sorry to hear your DH did not like the Reina in Burma Rose. I love that print and I just bought the Burma Rose in the Jeanne from Nordstroms. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## mellva

ashleyjena said:


> I got the DVF gap kids shoes, they're so cute and comfy! I'm a size 7 and I bought the kids 5
> 
> Sorry for the terrible photo, took with the other shoe still attached haha. Hope this works, this is the first time I'm posting a photo from my phone!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1646180



OMG these shoes are so cute. I love the green hearts on them.


----------



## baysidebeauty

mellva said:


> I love that print. I had not seen this one before. You should get it and post modeling pics.


 

I've only seen the wrap in this print at DVF.com and Saks brick-and-mortar (is not online at Saks, why I don't know...).  

If I can find a coupon code for DVF.com I'd order it - I already used the DVFinsider coupon, so that's out.   

Anyone know of any DVF.com codes or upcoming sales so I can indulge


----------



## mellva

Here's another DVF classic: Julian Leopard. I wish this was in my size.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/270936177591?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mellva

baysidebeauty said:


> I've only seen the wrap in this print at DVF.com and Saks brick-and-mortar (is not online at Saks, why I don't know...).
> 
> If I can find a coupon code for DVF.com I'd order it - I already used the DVFinsider coupon, so that's out.
> 
> Anyone know of any DVF.com codes or upcoming sales so I can indulge




I will have to check out DVF.com. I will let you know if I find any DVF.com codes.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Does anyone know the name of this style wrap / print name?   It was on DVF.com but now is not, and I want it!  Maybe I can hunt down my size...  

http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/diane-von-furstenberg-silk-wrap-dress-item-10151072.aspx


----------



## BougieBoo

Good Morning, DVF Divas! :buttercup:

Do any of you have the Jarely dress? I spy one on the Bay in the winged print that is too cute, but it looks a little short--if you have one, could you share your opinion on the fit/length?

Thanks!


----------



## BougieBoo

megt10 said:


> Thanks JL, I will do that. I got shipping conformation so I know that I am getting it. I hope the print is as pretty as I think it looks on line. I have been eyeing it for a long time. Today I did actually take a pic of my new Gabbie Winged dress that I got on sale. Today was the first time that I wore it. I got the CL Navy Proratas on Black Friday and I broke them in together.


 
So I know this is an old post, but after I saw the Jarely in Winged, I figured I would come over to TPF and see if I could find a real-life pic of the print...MegT delivers again!! Another awesome look!!


----------



## Greentea

^ thanks, ladies! He SO rarely dislikes anything that I buy or wear so it's fine. I think I personally was having trouble with the peach/blue color combo. I'm just not a peach person and was having trouble styling it. 

I'm going to NYC in 3 weeks so maybe I'll find something magical at the Meatpacking District boutique. Love going there!


----------



## Butterfly_77

:lolots:

this were exactly my thoughts as well....



baysidebeauty said:


> Yea, I've decided to return the "Birdy" - I'm always going to be wondering if people are looking at my dress because they like it or wondering WTH I've covered myself in a chicken foot print   :weird:


----------



## sabrina80

Long shot, but has anyone seen a floor length Dixie dress in vine print in a 2?? thks


----------



## mellva

Great deal on a beautiful Jeanne OK wrap in the hard to find blue and white.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110841692334


----------



## Tamarind

Greentea said:


> ^ thanks, ladies! He SO rarely dislikes anything that I buy or wear so it's fine. I think I personally was having trouble with the peach/blue color combo. I'm just not a peach person and was having trouble styling it.
> 
> I'm going to NYC in 3 weeks so maybe I'll find something magical at the Meatpacking District boutique. Love going there!



The Reina comes in many other prints.  I got the black/white chain print and it's lovely.  There is a print exclusive to Saks called parang (in white/turquoise/navy) that you can see on saks.com.  I find the smaller prints more doable in this dress, which is quite short.
Also at Saks, there is a wonderful SA in the dvf section called Marina.


----------



## LABAG

AEGIS said:


> oo can't wait to see it on...i am eyeing that style in a different print


 Roussel-PLEASE PLEASE PICS OF THIS KIPLING DRESS-IM EYING IT FOR A WEDDING-WHAT COLOR SHOES R U WEARING-WOULD NUDE PUMPS, OR LIGHT  GREY  PATENT PEEPTOES WORK? I thought fab hanging earrings and a bunch of bracelets -tHE WEDDING IS AT A BEAUTIFUL HOUSE ON THE LAKE, IN THE EVENING.
THANKS


----------



## Aurify

DVF makes such beautiful clothes! I have three wrap dress and love them, although I wish they were either slightly smaller in the bust or slightly larger in the arms - I think a 0 might fit me better in the chest, but it would be way too tight in the arms. So I make due and wear very padded bras, LOL!


----------



## commet

I'm a big fan of her wrap dress.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

How can I find the name of the style of a DVF shirt? It's a lace wrap top, with flutter sleeve that has scaloped edges. 

I bought it from a consignment shop, I know it's authentic, because I remember the shirt in NM a few years ago. The solid black top underneath was missing, so there is no tag with a name on it. Since the top is a few seasons old, my google search is not resulting anything. 

Anyone remembers this top?


----------



## Dukeprincess

AmeeLVSBags said:


> How can I find the name of the style of a DVF shirt? It's a lace wrap top, with flutter sleeve that has scaloped edges.
> 
> I bought it from a consignment shop, I know it's authentic, because I remember the shirt in NM a few years ago. The solid black top underneath was missing, so there is no tag with a name on it. Since the top is a few seasons old, my google search is not resulting anything.
> 
> Anyone remembers this top?



Can you take a picture of it and post it for us to see?


----------



## Greentea

Tamarind said:


> The Reina comes in many other prints.  I got the black/white chain print and it's lovely.  There is a print exclusive to Saks called parang (in white/turquoise/navy) that you can see on saks.com.  I find the smaller prints more doable in this dress, which is quite short.
> Also at Saks, there is a wonderful SA in the dvf section called Marina.



JUst saw that one! I'll check it out - thanks!!


----------



## dbeth

Has anyone tried the Meiko Dolman Sleeve Dress??

Here's a pic:

http://www.barneys.com/Meiko-Dress/501532161,default,pd.html


----------



## megt10

Aurify said:


> DVF makes such beautiful clothes! I have three wrap dress and love them, although I wish they were either slightly smaller in the bust or slightly larger in the arms - I think a 0 might fit me better in the chest, but it would be way too tight in the arms. So I make due and wear very padded bras, LOL!


 I do the same thing with the bra and wrap dresses. I call it my false advertising bra


----------



## megt10

Ladies I wore the New Tunis Dress in Mixed Berry last night and here are the pics. I changed out the belt for a more structured belt. I am so short waisted and straight up and down that most non structured belts just don't give enough definition. There were questions regarding sizing on this dress and I think it runs pretty large. This is a size 2 and normally in this style dress I would take a 4 because of my shoulders and back. The belt pulled in some of the extra width as well. Also added a scarf to give a little interest.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Ladies I wore the New Tunis Dress in Mixed Berry last night and here are the pics. I changed out the belt for a more structured belt. I am so short waisted and straight up and down that most non structured belts just don't give enough definition. There were questions regarding sizing on this dress and I think it runs pretty large. This is a size 2 and normally in this style dress I would take a 4 because of my shoulders and back. The belt pulled in some of the extra width as well. Also added a scarf to give a little interest.


 
Looks great on you!  

It was me who was asking re:  sizing.  I ended up not ordering because it was final sale, and your prior post regarding it running large was helpful - didn't want to get stuck with another final sale dress that I won't wear w/o having it altered.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Looks great on you!
> 
> It was me who was asking re: sizing. I ended up not ordering because it was final sale, and your prior post regarding it running large was helpful - didn't want to get stuck with another final sale dress that I won't wear w/o having it altered.


 Thanks Baysidebeauty. I actually had a few people message me about the dress. I am glad that you didn't get stuck with something that would have been too large on you. Oh and FYI ladies NM and BG have added an extra 25% off sale priced items for the next 48hrs. I had been looking at the Reona Fitted Dress in chalk for awhile. The extra 25% made me pull the trigger got it for 178.50. I hope it fits .


----------



## Enigma78

You look great Meg, loving the Josefa as well



megt10 said:


> Ladies I wore the New Tunis Dress in Mixed Berry last night and here are the pics. I changed out the belt for a more structured belt. I am so short waisted and straight up and down that most non structured belts just don't give enough definition. There were questions regarding sizing on this dress and I think it runs pretty large. This is a size 2 and normally in this style dress I would take a 4 because of my shoulders and back. The belt pulled in some of the extra width as well. Also added a scarf to give a little interest.


----------



## megt10

Enigma78 said:


> You look great Meg, loving the Josefa as well


 Thanks Enigma. I love the Josefa's. They are my favorite shoe ever. They are comfortable and so easy to walk in.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Ladies I wore the New Tunis Dress in Mixed Berry last night and here are the pics. I changed out the belt for a more structured belt. I am so short waisted and straight up and down that most non structured belts just don't give enough definition. There were questions regarding sizing on this dress and I think it runs pretty large. This is a size 2 and normally in this style dress I would take a 4 because of my shoulders and back. The belt pulled in some of the extra width as well. Also added a scarf to give a little interest.



ohh that's a great colour!! and thank you for the sizing tip!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> ohh that's a great colour!! and thank you for the sizing tip!


 Welcome Phiphi. I got this dress from the last sale on Rue. It is a really pretty color that DH really likes on me. Like I said this is a size 2 and I probably could have taken it in a 0. I think it really runs very large.


----------



## roussel

LABAG said:


> Roussel-PLEASE PLEASE PICS OF THIS KIPLING DRESS-IM EYING IT FOR A WEDDING-WHAT COLOR SHOES R U WEARING-WOULD NUDE PUMPS, OR LIGHT GREY PATENT PEEPTOES WORK? I thought fab hanging earrings and a bunch of bracelets -tHE WEDDING IS AT A BEAUTIFUL HOUSE ON THE LAKE, IN THE EVENING.
> THANKS


 
Sorry I just saw this. Ok I'll try to post a pic for you tonight.  I am going to wear it with my Louboutin Batik Pigalles.  I think nude shoes will work too.  I also have the perfect Kendra Scott chandelier earrings, with green/blue stones. And yes, lots of gold bangles is perfect too!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Ladies I wore the New Tunis Dress in Mixed Berry last night and here are the pics. I changed out the belt for a more structured belt. I am so short waisted and straight up and down that most non structured belts just don't give enough definition. There were questions regarding sizing on this dress and I think it runs pretty large. This is a size 2 and normally in this style dress I would take a 4 because of my shoulders and back. The belt pulled in some of the extra width as well. Also added a scarf to give a little interest.



I think it looks great and the color is so beautiful. Will be perfect with tights and boots, too!


----------



## Wilmaerika

I LOVE Diane von Furstenberg, especially her wrap dresses! The idea and design of that dress is already a classic!

Trying to find a short, short-sleeved and black/dark brown wrap dress here in Scandinavia seems to be impossible, unfortunately.


----------



## Tamarind

Aurify said:


> DVF makes such beautiful clothes! I have three wrap dress and love them, although I wish they were either slightly smaller in the bust or slightly larger in the arms - I think a 0 might fit me better in the chest, but it would be way too tight in the arms. So I make due and wear very padded bras, LOL!



I completely agree with you, and it's not just the wrap dresses that I have this problem with.  Many of her other fitted dresses are cut that way.  I always wondered if her fit models all have twig arms and a full bust.  I passed on the Reina in the beautiful blue cloud print several months ago after finding the arms too snug in the smaller size and everything else too big in the next size up.


----------



## LABAG

roussel said:


> Sorry I just saw this. Ok I'll try to post a pic for you tonight. I am going to wear it with my Louboutin Batik Pigalles. I think nude shoes will work too. I also have the perfect Kendra Scott chandelier earrings, with green/blue stones. And yes, lots of gold bangles is perfect too!


 Thanks! i know you will look fantastic-you always do


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> I think it looks great and the color is so beautiful. Will be perfect with tights and boots, too!


 Thanks Greentea. I actually bought it with the thought of tights and boots in mind. The weather was just a tad too warm that evening and I really wanted to wear it.


----------



## Aurify

Tamarind said:


> I completely agree with you, and it's not just the wrap dresses that I have this problem with. Many of her other fitted dresses are cut that way. I always wondered if her fit models all have twig arms and a full bust. I passed on the Reina in the beautiful blue cloud print several months ago after finding the arms too snug in the smaller size and everything else too big in the next size up.


 
I had the same problem with a Reina I tried on at the Woodbury Commons outlet. I too would be interested in meeting a DVF fit model, lol.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Ladies I wore the New Tunis Dress in Mixed Berry last night and here are the pics. I changed out the belt for a more structured belt. I am so short waisted and straight up and down that most non structured belts just don't give enough definition. There were questions regarding sizing on this dress and I think it runs pretty large. This is a size 2 and normally in this style dress I would take a 4 because of my shoulders and back. The belt pulled in some of the extra width as well. Also added a scarf to give a little interest.




You look great Meg!! I am reallly loving the magenta color lately--I kept one of my DVF dresses in this color, but I can't remember the name.  And wow---is that a Hermes belt?? Either way, it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're looking great, Meg. I love the dress and this color is gorgeous! 

well done 



megt10 said:


> Ladies I wore the New Tunis Dress in Mixed Berry last night and here are the pics. I changed out the belt for a more structured belt. I am so short waisted and straight up and down that most non structured belts just don't give enough definition. There were questions regarding sizing on this dress and I think it runs pretty large. This is a size 2 and normally in this style dress I would take a 4 because of my shoulders and back. The belt pulled in some of the extra width as well. Also added a scarf to give a little interest.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Oooh, Oooh!!  Just snagged a New Jeanne wrap in Graphic Clouds on sale @ Saks! 

But it's a 12, and I really need a 14...thought I would take a chance, hoping it will fit


----------



## skazka74

baysidebeauty said:


> Oooh, Oooh!!  Just snagged a New Jeanne wrap in Graphic Clouds on sale @ Saks!
> 
> But it's a 12, and I really need a 14...thought I would take a chance, hoping it will fit


I did too at Nordstrom for only $ 206 ! So happy !


----------



## baysidebeauty

skazka74 said:


> I did too at Nordstrom for only $ 206 ! So happy !


 
You got a better price than me, but that's okay, I still got a decent discount at $241


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> You look great Meg!! I am reallly loving the magenta color lately--I kept one of my DVF dresses in this color, but I can't remember the name. And wow---is that a Hermes belt?? Either way, it's gorgeous!!!


 
Thanks Beth. I know what you mean about the magenta color. I am so loving it right now. I just bought another magenta Rebecca Taylor dress too. I found that on Hautelook. It arrived with a store security tag attached to it, you should have seen me trying to get it off. I did manage but I was not happy, lol. The belt is Hermes CDC. I got it from Ladyauthentic on ebay. I just snagged one inBLEU FRANCE Courchevel Leather with GOLD hdw from her as well and it is gorgeous. I can't wait to wear it. 



Butterfly_77 said:


> you're looking great, Meg. I love the dress and this color is gorgeous!
> 
> well done


 Thanks Butterfly.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Oooh, Oooh!! Just snagged a New Jeanne wrap in Graphic Clouds on sale @ Saks!
> 
> But it's a 12, and I really need a 14...thought I would take a chance, hoping it will fit


 


skazka74 said:


> I did too at Nordstrom for only $ 206 ! So happy !


 Congrats ladies. I can't wait to see your new purchase.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Ladies I wore the New Tunis Dress in Mixed Berry last night and here are the pics. I changed out the belt for a more structured belt. I am so short waisted and straight up and down that most non structured belts just don't give enough definition. There were questions regarding sizing on this dress and I think it runs pretty large. This is a size 2 and normally in this style dress I would take a 4 because of my shoulders and back. The belt pulled in some of the extra width as well. Also added a scarf to give a little interest.




You look beautiful in this pink Tunis. I love this style on you.


----------



## mellva

I finally wore my New Jeanne Swirl yesterday and wanted to post a pic.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> I finally wore my New Jeanne Swirl yesterday and wanted to post a pic.


 Wow, Mellva you look beautiful! I love this print and the dress fits you perfectly.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> You look beautiful in this pink Tunis. I love this style on you.


 Thank you Mellva. You are always so kind.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Wow, Mellva you look beautiful! I love this print and the dress fits you perfectly.




Meg, you are so nice to say that!!! I'm still trying to lose some more weight and I want to look like you in your DVF dresses!!!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, you are so nice to say that!!! I'm still trying to lose some more weight and I want to look like you in your DVF dresses!!!


 That is so kind of you to say. I think you look beautiful just the way you are! I must say trying to look the best I can in my clothes has helped motivate me to put down the cookie  . I have started logging my food again on calorie count.com. It also keeps me motivated to eat healthy and watch my portions. I have lost 2 of the 7 lbs I gained this winter.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> That is so kind of you to say. I think you look beautiful just the way you are! I must say trying to look the best I can in my clothes has helped motivate me to put down the cookie  . I have started logging my food again on calorie count.com. It also keeps me motivated to eat healthy and watch my portions. I have lost 2 of the 7 lbs I gained this winter.




Your so sweet to say that.I need to start putting my cookies down too. I love anything sweet and I should start logging my food. I have recently lost 5 lbs and would like to lose another 8 more. You are an inspiration to me.


----------



## Dukeprincess

mellva said:


> I finally wore my New Jeanne Swirl yesterday and wanted to post a pic.



You look beautiful!  That print looks great on you!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Your so sweet to say that.I need to start putting my cookies down too. I love anything sweet and I should start logging my food. I have recently lost 5 lbs and would like to lose another 8 more. You are an inspiration to me.


 Me too, I love the sweets . I do find that I feel better and have more energy when I don't eat a lot of refined sugar but opt for fruit instead. I do keep Mr Salty chocolate covered pretzels in the house at all times, just in case of emergencies . At 100 calories a pack I am pretty safe since they have made the portion control easier. I try and stay vigilant regarding my weight since at one point in my life I weighed almost twice what I do now. When I lost the weight a couple of years ago now I was on my way back to being huge and was able to stop it by really getting into fashion especially DVF. See back on topic .


----------



## roussel

LABAG this is for you.  Kipling dress in Teal, size 8.  Wearing same color skinny belt and CL batik Pigalles (1st pic) and CL nude Clichys (2nd pic), oh and Kendra Scott earrings


----------



## BougieBoo

mellva said:


> I finally wore my New Jeanne Swirl yesterday and wanted to post a pic.


 
Looking good Mellva!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LABAG

roussel said:


> LABAG this is for you. Kipling dress in Teal, size 8. Wearing same color skinny belt and CL batik Pigalles (1st pic) and CL nude Clichys (2nd pic), oh and Kendra Scott earrings


 Thank you Thank You!!! I love it -especially belted-where did you get the belt?
I think it looks lovely for a wedding-color is gorgeous!
I have snakeskin pumps-(not CL) but similar in look and nude as well . It was on sale 127.00 @NM and loved the different look from a usual 'weddin dress' thank you !!!


----------



## roussel

LABAG said:


> Thank you Thank You!!! I love it -especially belted-where did you get the belt?
> I think it looks lovely for a wedding-color is gorgeous!
> I have snakeskin pumps-(not CL) but similar in look and nude as well . It was on sale 127.00 @NM and loved the different look from a usual 'weddin dress' thank you !!!


You're welcome! I cannot remember where I got that belt but I've had it for so long and it is the perfect color match.  I really love the color, and it is a lot richer in person, a very beautiful teal.


----------



## megt10

roussel said:


> LABAG this is for you. Kipling dress in Teal, size 8. Wearing same color skinny belt and CL batik Pigalles (1st pic) and CL nude Clichys (2nd pic), oh and Kendra Scott earrings


 That looks so gorgeous on you. I love the way that you styled the dress too.


----------



## LABAG

roussel said:


> You're welcome! I cannot remember where I got that belt but I've had it for so long and it is the perfect color match. I really love the color, and it is a lot richer in person, a very beautiful teal.


Im curious Roussel_how does it look flowy? is it too flowy? I do like that look as well. DVF wears some of her flowy dresses herself. 
ALSO HOW WAS SIZING? TTS?
Thanks


----------



## roussel

I think it will look ok without the belt, but I prefer to wear it with a belt.  I'm curvy and I don't think the flowy look is flattering on me.  I think on skinnier girls, the flowy look is ok.  Sizing was usual DVF sizing.  I have other DVF dresses, all in size 8.  I'm 5'6", size 6-8.


----------



## LABAG

roussel said:


> I think it will look ok without the belt, but I prefer to wear it with a belt. I'm curvy and I don't think the flowy look is flattering on me. I think on skinnier girls, the flowy look is ok. Sizing was usual DVF sizing. I have other DVF dresses, all in size 8. I'm 5'6", size 6-8.


 I agree-point well taken-I am also 'curvy' I am a 12 in DVF wraps and all they had is 10 so I am giving it a try--the color would look gd with my olive coloring IMO- 
I also am thinking a platinum peeptoe and grey Chanel timeless clutch(I never get to use her, and want too so much) 
I have many beautiful silver bracelets, AND NICE CHANDELIER SILVER EARRINGS WITH MULTI STONE EARRINGS-what do you think?
I havent been this excited about a new dress for a while


----------



## mlle chance

Oooh!  I've been waiting to see this too, as an alternative to the Fleurette.
WOW!! You look absolutely gorgeous, and I love the way you've styled it. Very encouraging (as this thread tends to be) 
Thank you for posting the picture, *rousell.*



roussel said:


> LABAG this is for you.  Kipling dress in Teal, size 8.  Wearing same color skinny belt and CL batik Pigalles (1st pic) and CL nude Clichys (2nd pic), oh and Kendra Scott earrings


----------



## baysidebeauty

roussel said:


> LABAG this is for you.  Kipling dress in Teal, size 8.  Wearing same color skinny belt and CL batik Pigalles (1st pic) and CL nude Clichys (2nd pic), oh and Kendra Scott earrings



What a lovely color - you wear it well!


----------



## Butterfly_77

this is a very cool dress and you look beautiful in it! oh, I want those nude CL's 



roussel said:


> LABAG this is for you.  Kipling dress in Teal, size 8.  Wearing same color skinny belt and CL batik Pigalles (1st pic) and CL nude Clichys (2nd pic), oh and Kendra Scott earrings


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're soon be my twin 

I felt that the graphic clouds was just ever so slightly larger than the dresses from the last season, so I'm crossing my fingers that the 12 will fit you perfectly!! Please do post a picture when you've got the dress 



baysidebeauty said:


> Oooh, Oooh!!  Just snagged a New Jeanne wrap in Graphic Clouds on sale @ Saks!
> 
> But it's a 12, and I really need a 14...thought I would take a chance, hoping it will fit


----------



## Butterfly_77

congrats, dear! You're looking perfect in this dress. I really love it on you!

oh, and I'm happy to be swirl twin with you - this is one of my favorite prints 



mellva said:


> I finally wore my New Jeanne Swirl yesterday and wanted to post a pic.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wow *roussel* the Kipling really looks nice on you.  I remember trying it when it first came out, I looked like a homeless person.  I think I should've gone down a size though. :giggles:


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> You look beautiful!  That print looks great on you!




Thanks so much Duke. You are so nice to say that.


----------



## mellva

Butterfly_77 said:


> congrats, dear! You're looking perfect in this dress. I really love it on you!
> 
> oh, and I'm happy to be swirl twin with you - this is one of my favorite prints




Thanks so much Butterfly. You are so sweet to say that. I wish I looked like you in all of your DVF wrap dresses. I'm so happy to be swirl twins with you too.


----------



## mellva

roussel said:


> LABAG this is for you.  Kipling dress in Teal, size 8.  Wearing same color skinny belt and CL batik Pigalles (1st pic) and CL nude Clichys (2nd pic), oh and Kendra Scott earrings



I love this Kipling dress on you. The color is so beautiful.


----------



## megt10

Today I wore my Agaton Dress. I don't ever remember posting it. I added my new blue CDC belt and a Matthew Williamson leather jacket. The dress is a tad short so I paired it with tights and boots.


----------



## BougieBoo

Received the Jarely today! Couldn't wait to try it on! I ordered it in a 2--very glad I did!! It is a very fitted style. I like the gathered detail at the neck and waist. And the Winged print is pretty snazzy too!  Just wanted to share in case anyone is considering this style. 

Boat Neck Detail






It hits mid thigh--definitely an after 5/weekend style for me!


----------



## BougieBoo

megt10 said:
			
		

> Today I wore my Agaton Dress. I don't ever remember posting it. I added my new blue CDC belt and a Matthew Williamson leather jacket. The dress is a tad short so I paired it with tights and boots.



Meg you are just too fab, dear!! Love it.


----------



## Greentea

BougieBoo said:


> Received the Jarely today! Couldn't wait to try it on! I ordered it in a 2--very glad I did!! It is a very fitted style. I like the gathered detail at the neck and waist. And the Winged print is pretty snazzy too!  Just wanted to share in case anyone is considering this style.
> 
> Boat Neck Detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hits mid thigh--definitely an after 5/weekend style for me!



LOVe this print!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Today I wore my Agaton Dress. I don't ever remember posting it. I added my new blue CDC belt and a Matthew Williamson leather jacket. The dress is a tad short so I paired it with tights and boots.



perFECTion!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Today I wore my Agaton Dress. I don't ever remember posting it. I added my new blue CDC belt and a Matthew Williamson leather jacket. The dress is a tad short so I paired it with tights and boots.


 
Looks great!


----------



## baysidebeauty

BougieBoo said:


> Received the Jarely today! Couldn't wait to try it on! I ordered it in a 2--very glad I did!! It is a very fitted style. I like the gathered detail at the neck and waist. And the Winged print is pretty snazzy too!  Just wanted to share in case anyone is considering this style.
> 
> Boat Neck Detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hits mid thigh--definitely an after 5/weekend style for me!


 

You look great!  Really like that print, and it fits you so well


----------



## Tamarind

Wow BoubieBoo, love that dress.  
megt, you got another CDC belt!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Bougie:* That print is awesome! 

*meg:* You are always accessorized from head to toe!


----------



## Tamarind

Is the Jarely still in stores?  I really like the cut of this dress.


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

BougieBoo said:


> Received the Jarely today! Couldn't wait to try it on! I ordered it in a 2--very glad I did!! It is a very fitted style. I like the gathered detail at the neck and waist. And the Winged print is pretty snazzy too!  Just wanted to share in case anyone is considering this style.
> 
> Boat Neck Detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hits mid thigh--definitely an after 5/weekend style for me!



This dress looks fabulous on you!
If you don't mind, can you tell me how tall you are?


----------



## BougieBoo

Greentea said:
			
		

> LOVe this print!



Isn't it funky!? I love it too!


----------



## BougieBoo

baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> You look great!  Really like that print, and it fits you so well



Thanks!! It was a shot in the dark guessing which size but I think I got it right! LOL!


----------



## BougieBoo

Tamarind said:
			
		

> Wow BoubieBoo, love that dress.
> megt, you got another CDC belt!



I keep replacing favorites. First it was the polo check, then the hanging print, now it just may be winged!


----------



## BougieBoo

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Bougie: That print is awesome!
> 
> meg: You are always accessorized from head to toe!



Yes! Is it too early for DVF to recycle this print in new styles? LOL!!


----------



## BougieBoo

LittleMsPerfect said:
			
		

> This dress looks fabulous on you!
> If you don't mind, can you tell me how tall you are?



I'm 5'6 bare footed, but 5'10 on most days (LOL! #teamhighheels) Thanks!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*BougieBoo* - you look great!  I love the print and the collar.  Thanks for the info on your height, I found the dress on sale!!  Might pull the trigger.


----------



## phiphi

BougieBoo said:


> Isn't it funky!? I love it too!



one of my favourite prints!! i have it in another colourway, and it's just so fun. congrats! it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## megt10

BougieBoo said:


> Received the Jarely today! Couldn't wait to try it on! I ordered it in a 2--very glad I did!! It is a very fitted style. I like the gathered detail at the neck and waist. And the Winged print is pretty snazzy too!  Just wanted to share in case anyone is considering this style.
> 
> Boat Neck Detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hits mid thigh--definitely an after 5/weekend style for me!


 Love it on you! You have a beautiful figure and this dress shows it off perfectly.


----------



## megt10

BougieBoo said:


> Meg you are just too fab, dear!! Love it.


 


Greentea said:


> perFECTion!


 


baysidebeauty said:


> Looks great!


 


Tamarind said:


> Wow BoubieBoo, love that dress.
> megt, you got another CDC belt!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> *Bougie:* That print is awesome!
> 
> *meg:* You are always accessorized from head to toe!


 Thanks Ladies you are really kind with your comments and I appreciate it.


----------



## BougieBoo

megt10 said:


> Love it on you! You have a beautiful figure and this dress shows it off perfectly.


 
Thanks, Meg!


----------



## BougieBoo

DC-Cutie said:


> *BougieBoo* - you look great! I love the print and the collar. Thanks for the info on your height, I found the dress on sale!! Might pull the trigger.


 
Thanks DC-Cutie! Go for it--I was a little concerned about how it would look on me because I could tell it would be quite form fitting, but it's actually very forgiving because of the detail!! I think you'll love it too.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Today I wore my Agaton Dress. I don't ever remember posting it. I added my new blue CDC belt and a Matthew Williamson leather jacket. The dress is a tad short so I paired it with tights and boots.




I love the Agaton Dress on you Meg. You look fabulous!!!


----------



## mellva

BougieBoo said:


> Received the Jarely today! Couldn't wait to try it on! I ordered it in a 2--very glad I did!! It is a very fitted style. I like the gathered detail at the neck and waist. And the Winged print is pretty snazzy too!  Just wanted to share in case anyone is considering this style.
> 
> Boat Neck Detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hits mid thigh--definitely an after 5/weekend style for me!




You look beautiful in the Jarley dress. I love that print and style.


----------



## BougieBoo

mellva said:


> You look beautiful in the Jarley dress. I love that print and style.


 
Thank you, Mellva! DVF is awesome.


----------



## Butterfly_77

hey, gorgeous! This is perfect on you! Yes, it's only mid thigh - but you have a fabulous figure and I'm sure you're the star when wearing this dress after 5 or on the weekends 



BougieBoo said:


> Received the Jarely today! Couldn't wait to try it on! I ordered it in a 2--very glad I did!! It is a very fitted style. I like the gathered detail at the neck and waist. And the Winged print is pretty snazzy too!  Just wanted to share in case anyone is considering this style.
> 
> Boat Neck Detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hits mid thigh--definitely an after 5/weekend style for me!


----------



## Butterfly_77

please, meg, can you share the secrets of your great pair of legs? You're looking very nice and radiant! and you seem to acquire a whole range of CDC belts lately 



megt10 said:


> Today I wore my Agaton Dress. I don't ever remember posting it. I added my new blue CDC belt and a Matthew Williamson leather jacket. The dress is a tad short so I paired it with tights and boots.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hi ladies! I haven't posted in forever, but my dear friend *phiphi* told me (or threatened) that I continue to post outfits when I can.  I am rather boring, because I don't have all the fab accessories like *megt.* But here's some quick pics that I snapped on the way to work.  Ignore the background clutter, the carpet cleaners were on the way.  lol

Navy Trapp 
Zara Blazer
J.Crew Valentina pumps
Custom necklace (via Etsy)


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Duke* - I love the simple, yet elegant and chic necklace.  You look great!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke, this must be one of my favorite outfits from you! It's perfection! yes, it's  simple, yet absolutely stunning! You're looking very professional and sooo slim!

Would you mind sharing the etsy shot? I was looking for such a necklace for ages 



Dukeprincess said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted in forever, but my dear friend *phiphi* told me (or threatened) that I continue to post outfits when I can.  I am rather boring, because I don't have all the fab accessories like *megt.* But here's some quick pics that I snapped on the way to work.  Ignore the background clutter, the carpet cleaners were on the way.  lol
> 
> Navy Trapp
> Zara Blazer
> J.Crew Valentina pumps
> Custom necklace (via Etsy)


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> *Duke* - I love the simple, yet elegant and chic necklace.  You look great!!!



  Thanks dear!  I guess sometimes less is more...



Butterfly_77 said:


> Duke, this must be one of my favorite outfits from you! It's perfection! yes, it's  simple, yet absolutely stunning! You're looking very professional and sooo slim!
> 
> Would you mind sharing the etsy shot? I was looking for such a necklace for ages



Aww thank you, coming from someone who ALWAYS looks stunning!  Here's the shop:  http://www.etsy.com/shop/WildStoneJewels

I am obsessed with pearls and this lady makes amazing necklaces and her custom pieces are out of this world.  I bought my BFF a grey, white and black necklace and she loves it.


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted in forever, but my dear friend *phiphi* told me (or threatened) that I continue to post outfits when I can.  I am rather boring, because I don't have all the fab accessories like *megt.* But here's some quick pics that I snapped on the way to work.  Ignore the background clutter, the carpet cleaners were on the way.  lol
> 
> Navy Trapp
> Zara Blazer
> J.Crew Valentina pumps
> Custom necklace (via Etsy)



Oh Duke---you look soooo classy. Beautiful dear!!! 



BougieBoo said:


> Received the Jarely today! Couldn't wait to try it on! I ordered it in a 2--very glad I did!! It is a very fitted style. I like the gathered detail at the neck and waist. And the Winged print is pretty snazzy too!  Just wanted to share in case anyone is considering this style.
> 
> Boat Neck Detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hits mid thigh--definitely an after 5/weekend style for me!



You look great in this dress---love the pattern.


----------



## BougieBoo

Dukeprincess said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted in forever, but my dear friend *phiphi* told me (or threatened) that I continue to post outfits when I can.  I am rather boring, because I don't have all the fab accessories like *megt.* But here's some quick pics that I snapped on the way to work.  Ignore the background clutter, the carpet cleaners were on the way.  lol
> 
> Navy Trapp
> Zara Blazer
> J.Crew Valentina pumps
> Custom necklace (via Etsy)



Such a classy look. You look awesome!! A real "head turner" for sure.


----------



## BougieBoo

dbeth said:


> You look great in this dress---love the pattern.



Thank you, dbeth!


----------



## BougieBoo

Butterfly_77 said:


> hey, gorgeous! This is perfect on you! Yes, it's only mid thigh - but you have a fabulous figure and I'm sure you're the star when wearing this dress after 5 or on the weekends



Thanks, Butterfly! You are too kind!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> please, meg, can you share the secrets of your great pair of legs? You're looking very nice and radiant! and you seem to acquire a whole range of CDC belts lately


Lol Butterfly, I walk a lot and I mean a lot. I have an 14 yo dog who pretty much seems to have to go out all the time these days. We live on a hillside and have hawks and coyotes all over so I can't just let him out in the backyard. Oh and those hills are awesome for toning legs. I swear there isn't a flat surface in our community. The CDC belt is a recent find from ebay. I am kind of obsessed with belts atm. 



mellva said:


> I love the Agaton Dress on you Meg. You look fabulous!!!


 Thanks so much Mellva.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted in forever, but my dear friend *phiphi* told me (or threatened) that I continue to post outfits when I can. I am rather boring, because I don't have all the fab accessories like *megt.* But here's some quick pics that I snapped on the way to work. Ignore the background clutter, the carpet cleaners were on the way. lol
> 
> Navy Trapp
> Zara Blazer
> J.Crew Valentina pumps
> Custom necklace (via Etsy)


 You look perfect and gorgeous Duke. This dress really highlights you fabulous figure. This is such a classic and classy look. Going to have to steal it. I have this dress in khaki.


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted in forever, but my dear friend *phiphi* told me (or threatened) that I continue to post outfits when I can.  I am rather boring, because I don't have all the fab accessories like *megt.* But here's some quick pics that I snapped on the way to work.  Ignore the background clutter, the carpet cleaners were on the way.  lol
> 
> Navy Trapp
> Zara Blazer
> J.Crew Valentina pumps
> Custom necklace (via Etsy)



HA! i object to "threat" - i prefer to call it - _encouraging strongly!_  and there is an elementary reason dear - you are stunning in your outfits! perfectly and simply well put together!


----------



## AEGIS

roussel said:


> LABAG this is for you.  Kipling dress in Teal, size 8.  Wearing same color skinny belt and CL batik Pigalles (1st pic) and CL nude Clichys (2nd pic), oh and Kendra Scott earrings



thanks so much for posting a pic! it's good see what this style looks like belted.



BougieBoo said:


> Received the Jarely today! Couldn't wait to try it on! I ordered it in a 2--very glad I did!! It is a very fitted style. I like the gathered detail at the neck and waist. And the Winged print is pretty snazzy too!  Just wanted to share in case anyone is considering this style.
> 
> Boat Neck Detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hits mid thigh--definitely an after 5/weekend style for me!




looking great!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted in forever, but my dear friend *phiphi* told me (or threatened) that I continue to post outfits when I can.  I am rather boring, because I don't have all the fab accessories like *megt.* But here's some quick pics that I snapped on the way to work.  Ignore the background clutter, the carpet cleaners were on the way.  lol
> 
> Navy Trapp
> Zara Blazer
> J.Crew Valentina pumps
> Custom necklace (via Etsy)



Duke - you look smashing!


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> Oh Duke---you look soooo classy. Beautiful dear!!!



Aww, thanks *D!  *



BougieBoo said:


> Such a classy look. You look awesome!! A real "head turner" for sure.



Umm the head turner would be you in that Jarely!  But thank you! 



megt10 said:


> You look perfect and gorgeous Duke. This dress really highlights you fabulous figure. This is such a classic and classy look. Going to have to steal it. I have this dress in khaki.



You are so sweet!  And yes, I am happy to enable.  



phiphi said:


> HA! i object to "threat" - i prefer to call it - _encouraging strongly!_  and there is an elementary reason dear - you are stunning in your outfits! perfectly and simply well put together!



  You're a mess.  Thanks hon, I am trying to live up to your daily fabulousness.


baysidebeauty said:


> Duke - you look smashing!


Thank you so much!


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted in forever, but my dear friend *phiphi* told me (or threatened) that I continue to post outfits when I can.  I am rather boring, because I don't have all the fab accessories like *megt.* But here's some quick pics that I snapped on the way to work.  Ignore the background clutter, the carpet cleaners were on the way.  lol
> 
> Navy Trapp
> Zara Blazer
> J.Crew Valentina pumps
> Custom necklace (via Etsy)




Duke, you look beautiful in this Trapp dress. I wish I had your model figure. Where did you get this beautiful dress? I love it in Navy.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, my dear 

I'm off to browse easy..... 



Dukeprincess said:


> Thanks dear!  I guess sometimes less is more...
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you, coming from someone who ALWAYS looks stunning!  Here's the shop:  http://www.etsy.com/shop/WildStoneJewels
> 
> I am obsessed with pearls and this lady makes amazing necklaces and her custom pieces are out of this world.  I bought my BFF a grey, white and black necklace and she loves it.


----------



## LABAG

baysidebeauty said:


> You got a better price than me, but that's okay, I still got a decent discount at $241


 Let me know about the sizing on this dress please-Thanks . and it is gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Aww, thanks *D! *
> 
> 
> 
> Umm the head turner would be you in that Jarely! But thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> You are so sweet! And yes, I am happy to enable.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a mess. Thanks hon, I am trying to live up to your daily fabulousness.
> 
> Thank you so much!


 You have been my biggest enabler. I have loved every pic you have ever posted. Already planning my Trapp dress outfit . That would be a perfect look for Passover. Thanks.


----------



## baysidebeauty

The Graphic Clouds arrived today.  I like it but I don't know if the print is quite "right" for me.  The 12 fits, but I'm thinking the 14 might fit better - I'll call the outlets to see if they have a 14 if I decide I like the print enough to keep it.  

Pardon the wrinkles in the dress -  it was just thrown in the box, kind of a in ball, it arrived all wrinkly.  Normally Saks packs things nicely, wonder what happened this time.


----------



## baysidebeauty

LABAG said:


> Let me know about the sizing on this dress please-Thanks . and it is gorgeous!



I think it runs just a bit bigger than usual - but not by much.   I can get into one size down from normal but really I think my normal size would be better for that extra wiggle room and more coverage in the bust.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> The Graphic Clouds arrived today. I like it but I don't know if the print is quite "right" for me. The 12 fits, but I'm thinking the 14 might fit better - I'll call the outlets to see if they have a 14 if I decide I like the print enough to keep it.
> 
> Pardon the wrinkles in the dress - it was just thrown in the box, kind of a in ball, it arrived all wrinkly. Normally Saks packs things nicely, wonder what happened this time.


 I love the print on you. I think this size works for you as well. I hate it when I order something and it arrives all wrinkled. That happens a lot with DVF dresses.


----------



## Dukeprincess

mellva said:


> Duke, you look beautiful in this Trapp dress. I wish I had your model figure. Where did you get this beautiful dress? I love it in Navy.



Model? Me?  No way, it is an illusion, but I appreciate your compliment!    I got it from Saks! 



Butterfly_77 said:


> thanks, my dear
> 
> I'm off to browse easy.....



Etsy is addictive, be careful!  :devil:



megt10 said:


> You have been my biggest enabler. I have loved every pic you have ever posted. Already planning my Trapp dress outfit . That would be a perfect look for Passover. Thanks.



Can't wait to see! 



baysidebeauty said:


> The Graphic Clouds arrived today.  I like it but I don't know if the print is quite "right" for me.  The 12 fits, but I'm thinking the 14 might fit better - I'll call the outlets to see if they have a 14 if I decide I like the print enough to keep it.
> 
> Pardon the wrinkles in the dress -  it was just thrown in the box, kind of a in ball, it arrived all wrinkly.  Normally Saks packs things nicely, wonder what happened this time.



I  it!  Don't return!  Looks great!


----------



## BougieBoo

AEGIS said:


> looking great!



thanks!!


----------



## BougieBoo

baysidebeauty said:


> The Graphic Clouds arrived today.  I like it but I don't know if the print is quite "right" for me.  The 12 fits, but I'm thinking the 14 might fit better - I'll call the outlets to see if they have a 14 if I decide I like the print enough to keep it.
> 
> Pardon the wrinkles in the dress -  it was just thrown in the box, kind of a in ball, it arrived all wrinkly.  Normally Saks packs things nicely, wonder what happened this time.



Looks great! Keep it!!! I think if you return it you will find yourself thinking about it!!!


----------



## LABAG

baysidebeauty said:


> I think it runs just a bit bigger than usual - but not by much. I can get into one size down from normal but really I think my normal size would be better for that extra wiggle room and more coverage in the bust.


 LoVE IT ON YOU~~ KEEP IT , THE COLOR IS NICE. I  MAY TRACK A 12 DOWN-i DONT HAVE ANYTHING BLUE


----------



## baysidebeauty

LABAG said:


> LoVE IT ON YOU~~ KEEP IT , THE COLOR IS NICE. I  MAY TRACK A 12 DOWN-i DONT HAVE ANYTHING BLUE




I called the NY outlet today looking for a 14; no luck, but they did have a 12  (not that I'm enabling you or anything of that sort  )


----------



## baysidebeauty

Thanks for the kind words on the Clouds, everyone


----------



## Bornsocialite26

baysidebeauty said:


> The Graphic Clouds arrived today.  I like it but I don't know if the print is quite "right" for me.  The 12 fits, but I'm thinking the 14 might fit better - I'll call the outlets to see if they have a 14 if I decide I like the print enough to keep it.
> 
> Pardon the wrinkles in the dress -  it was just thrown in the box, kind of a in ball, it arrived all wrinkly.  Normally Saks packs things nicely, wonder what happened this time.




I think it looks perfect! I have an old one that resembles that print...I never wore it til I pulled it out weeks ago, Im 6mos along and it fits perfectly....I just raise the belt higher than usual


----------



## LABAG

baysidebeauty said:


> I called the NY outlet today looking for a 14; no luck, but they did have a 12 (not that I'm enabling you or anything of that sort )


 Was it the same price? I am seriously contemplating it- Thanks so much


----------



## baysidebeauty

LABAG said:


> Was it the same price? I am seriously contemplating it- Thanks so much




I'm not sure, but probably is - I ordered a wrap from one of the outlets a few weeks ago, and it was $241.


----------



## LABAG

baysidebeauty said:


> I'm not sure, but probably is - I ordered a wrap from one of the outlets a few weeks ago, and it was $241.


 thank u thamk u thank u i will check-we are small leaves twins-I have that same dress


----------



## sammix3

Bloomies F&F started online today!! Oh and they have some new sale items too! I remember someone was looking for the Tamika and its there!

I did some damage hehe


----------



## baysidebeauty

Yea, saw the F&F e-mail in my inbox today.  Nothing really enticing me    Maybe they'll get some new items in before the F&F ends on the 1st.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Oh, I did order a Jeanne in "Pop Daisy" over the weekend from DVF.com - I love this print!  Saks had it in the store but not in my size (per usual ) so I went ahead and ordered before my size sells out.  Too bad Bloomies doesn't have this wrap, or I definitely would have used the F&F on that.


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> Oh, I did order a Jeanne in "Pop Daisy" over the weekend from DVF.com - I love this print!  Saks had it in the store but not in my size (per usual ) so I went ahead and ordered before my size sells out.  Too bad Bloomies doesn't have this wrap, or I definitely would have used the F&F on that.



That's a pretty one! I wish it came in the reina. I was bummed that bloomies had every size in tamika except 0, and I called too! None of their stores have it. Luckily I got shopbop to price match so I still got it at the sale price with no tax. It was their last one too! I think that one is a huge hit since a lot of sizes are sold out everywhere. Can't wait for all my goodies!


----------



## neko-chan

I snagged the pink zebraish Shina for 50% off at Bloomingdales, really happy it went on sale before FF!! I've been stalking for months now


----------



## baysidebeauty

neko-chan said:


> I snagged the pink zebraish Shina for 50% off at Bloomingdales, really happy it went on sale before FF!! I've been stalking for months now


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> That's a pretty one! I wish it came in the reina. I was bummed that bloomies had every size in tamika except 0, and I called too! None of their stores have it. Luckily I got shopbop to price match so I still got it at the sale price with no tax. It was their last one too! I think that one is a huge hit since a lot of sizes are sold out everywhere. Can't wait for all my goodies!


 

Glad you got it - especially at a price match!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Bloomies F&F started online today!! Oh and they have some new sale items too! I remember someone was looking for the Tamika and its there!
> 
> I did some damage hehe


What did you get? I got the Edna and a Milly dress. I fell in love with the color of the Edna when someone here did a modeling shot while at Bloomindales. I have been waiting for it to go on sale or for F&F.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Oh, I did order a Jeanne in "Pop Daisy" over the weekend from DVF.com - I love this print! Saks had it in the store but not in my size (per usual ) so I went ahead and ordered before my size sells out. Too bad Bloomies doesn't have this wrap, or I definitely would have used the F&F on that.


 Can't wait to see it!


----------



## megt10

neko-chan said:


> I snagged the pink zebraish Shina for 50% off at Bloomingdales, really happy it went on sale before FF!! I've been stalking for months now


 I have this dress and I love it! Congrats on the great price. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> What did you get? I got the Edna and a Milly dress. I fell in love with the color of the Edna when someone here did a modeling shot while at Bloomindales. I have been waiting for it to go on sale or for F&F.


 
Looking forward to your modeling pics!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> What did you get? I got the Edna and a Milly dress. I fell in love with the color of the Edna when someone here did a modeling shot while at Bloomindales. I have been waiting for it to go on sale or for F&F.



I got the reina in Burma rose and the kivel which I love love love! The tamika I got from shopbop since bloomies didn't have my size.. bummer cuz it would've been cheaper. I also ordered a parker top from shopbop while I was ordering 

The Edna is so pretty! Can't wait to see the modeling shots! When do you think it'll arrive?


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Looking forward to your modeling pics!


 Can't wait to get it. I have wanted this dress for a long time. I am trying to only order dresses on sale at this point unless they are ones that are likely to sell out in my size before they go on sale.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I got the reina in Burma rose and the kivel which I love love love! The tamika I got from shopbop since bloomies didn't have my size.. bummer cuz it would've been cheaper. I also ordered a parker top from shopbop while I was ordering
> 
> The Edna is so pretty! Can't wait to see the modeling shots! When do you think it'll arrive?


 Wow can't wait to see your new purchases! I don't know when it will arrive since I just ordered this morning. I expect probably next week. I don't know how fast Bloomies ships since I don't usually order from them.


----------



## sammix3

neko-chan said:


> I snagged the pink zebraish Shina for 50% off at Bloomingdales, really happy it went on sale before FF!! I've been stalking for months now



Awesome price!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Looking forward to all of your pics!   I didn't get any DVF (F&F)... did get a pair of COH avedon slicks (my obsession for a looong time) and a French Connection dress!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted in forever, but my dear friend *phiphi* told me (or threatened) that I continue to post outfits when I can.  I am rather boring, because I don't have all the fab accessories like *megt.* But here's some quick pics that I snapped on the way to work.  Ignore the background clutter, the carpet cleaners were on the way.  lol
> 
> Navy Trapp
> Zara Blazer
> J.Crew Valentina pumps
> Custom necklace (via Etsy)



Somebody hit you with the Chic Stick!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Holy crap, you look chic!!   Perfect fit on the trapp... and everything is just fab!! 




Dukeprincess said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted in forever, but my dear friend *phiphi* told me (or threatened) that I continue to post outfits when I can.  I am rather boring, because I don't have all the fab accessories like *megt.* But here's some quick pics that I snapped on the way to work.  Ignore the background clutter, the carpet cleaners were on the way.  lol
> 
> Navy Trapp
> Zara Blazer
> J.Crew Valentina pumps
> Custom necklace (via Etsy)


----------



## Tamarind

I don't know what is happening to me but I have fallen completely for dvf again after a long hiatus.
And now I like so many styles that are no longer available (at least not in my size).  
Is dvf going to make the Trapp dresses again?  Dukeprincess' photo totally did me in.  I love it in other colors, too.  
I can't fit in many dvf cuts but I do OK with dresses cut close to the body and shorter dresses.


----------



## sammix3

fieryfashionist said:


> Looking forward to all of your pics!   I didn't get any DVF (F&F)... did get a pair of COH avedon slicks (my obsession for a looong time) and a French Connection dress!



I love the citizen avedons also! I have a few pairs, they're my go tos!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Oooooh, the avedon slick skinnies, right?   Totally agree!   I own waaaay too many pairs of them, but they are hands down the very best!!! 




sammix3 said:


> I love the citizen avedons also! I have a few pairs, they're my go tos!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tamarind said:


> I don't know what is happening to me but I have fallen completely for dvf again after a long hiatus.
> And now I like so many styles that are no longer available (at least not in my size).
> Is dvf going to make the Trapp dresses again?  Dukeprincess' photo totally did me in.  I love it in other colors, too.
> I can't fit in many dvf cuts but I do OK with dresses cut close to the body and shorter dresses.



if you're not opposed to eBay, there are a few listed there.


----------



## Tamarind

DC, I am not so much opposed to ebay as being totally scared of it.  I haven't bought anything on eBay and I have read many stories of fake dvfs.   Also I am hard to fit and picky about it, so I either have to try it on in person or count on liberal return policy (love nordstrom.com for this).   But you've got me thinking.  I'm sure there is a list of good sellers who can be trusted.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Tamarind said:


> DC, I am not so much opposed to ebay as being totally scared of it.  I haven't bought anything on eBay and I have read many stories of fake dvfs.   Also I am hard to fit and picky about it, so I either have to try it on in person or count on liberal return policy (love nordstrom.com for this).   But you've got me thinking.  I'm sure there is a list of good sellers who can be trusted.



I totally get what you're saying.  Sometimes after I pay on eBay, I get the shakes - thinking the item is going to be fake or not fit.


----------



## foxycleopatra

Does anyone know how the large chain link print Jeanne (from several yrs back) fits sizing-wise?  Does it run true-to-Jeanne-size or smaller/bigger?  TIA!


----------



## **saraah**

Hello ladies,

Has anyone seen/ tried this dress on?
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...y?ID=586714&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

I just purchased it in size 0 because they didn't have it in 2 or 4, and I'm wondering how the size runs.  I'm hoping that it runs bigger than the usual ...   but does anyone know?  Also has anyone seen the print IRL?
Thanks!


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my hoof print cardigan. I am not much of a cardigan wearer but loved this print so much after seeing Duke wearing the dress that I had to have it. I am finding it really versatile.


----------



## Lolali

**saraah** said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Has anyone seen/ tried this dress on?
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...y?ID=586714&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
> 
> I just purchased it in size 0 because they didn't have it in 2 or 4, and I'm wondering how the size runs.  I'm hoping that it runs bigger than the usual ...   but does anyone know?  Also has anyone seen the print IRL?
> Thanks!



When i open the link i can see size 4 still available, which is what I purchased yesterday. I tried this on in the store and felt it's consistent with her wrap style sizing. I usually wear size 2 in her other styles and size 4/6 in the wraps. This style in size 4 fits for me.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my hoof print cardigan. I am not much of a cardigan wearer but loved this print so much after seeing Duke wearing the dress that I had to have it. I am finding it really versatile.



You look great, as always!    Love the shoes


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my hoof print cardigan. I am not much of a cardigan wearer but loved this print so much after seeing Duke wearing the dress that I had to have it. I am finding it really versatile.



This might be my favorite outfit yet!  You look great!  

I looooove that belt!


----------



## Aurify

foxycleopatra said:


> Does anyone know how the large chain link print Jeanne (from several yrs back) fits sizing-wise? Does it run true-to-Jeanne-size or smaller/bigger? TIA!


 
I have this dress in a 2. Personally, I find the bust and shoulders a bit large.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my hoof print cardigan. I am not much of a cardigan wearer but loved this print so much after seeing Duke wearing the dress that I had to have it. I am finding it really versatile.



Yay! An Ibiza! If you're going to wear a cardigan it might as well be this one. Genius cut and fit! And all hail that Blue Jean H belt....


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my hoof print cardigan. I am not much of a cardigan wearer but loved this print so much after seeing Duke wearing the dress that I had to have it. I am finding it really versatile.



Meg, we were twins yesterday


----------



## sammix3

Bloomies order will get here on Monday. Shopbop will get here on Thursday. Ugh I want it now!!


----------



## LABAG

give it up Sammix WHAT did you order


----------



## LuvTheClassics!

Hey guys!!!
How are you all?Well I am a little happy because of something small that happened.I just snagged a Julian dress for $204 dollars As u all know these beauties are usually the standard $365.Would like to share how so you can enjoy the sudden price reduce (as of yesterday) too .
 Well I went into Bloomies monday and fell in love with the herringbone Julian dress.Bought it on Friends and Family presale,from $365 it was $292,without tax.Yesterday was browsing the online store and found that right after I bought this beauty they had suddenly DROPPED the price in the middle of the night lol,and put it on sale for $255 from $365!I just had to get it...That's $100 to put towards another dress,or some perfume lol. I then applied the Friends and Family promo code of FANDF and got a further $51 dollars off...The state I shipped to has no sales tax which brought it to $204...If any one is a fan of the Julians I wanted to share that with you.There was a small note saying the reduce is until April 1st...This is a sale even before the friends and family 20 percent off.Just go to Bloomingdales.com and type in DVF herringbone...I promise,as with DVF dresses is looks horrible on the website but SOOO gorgeous in person!!!Figure-smooching and elegant.You will love it....Hope this helps!Have a great day everyone!


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> You look great, as always!  Love the shoes


 Thanks Bayside. I love these shoes too. They are super comfortable, easy to walk in and such a happy color.


Dukeprincess said:


> This might be my favorite outfit yet! You look great!
> 
> I looooove that belt!


 Thanks Duke. My DH really prefers me in jeans. I buy them but just don't wear them often. I am really liking the colored jean trend though so I may be wearing more of them. I guess that means more DVF blouses .


Greentea said:


> Yay! An Ibiza! If you're going to wear a cardigan it might as well be this one. Genius cut and fit! And all hail that Blue Jean H belt....


 LOL Greentea, I think I might want another to wear at night during the summer. It was I think flattering. Most cardigans just don't look that good/fit me well because I am so broad across the back and shoulders but this one I like.


sammix3 said:


> Meg, we were twins yesterday


Great minds Sammi! Hang in there your purchases will be here soon.


----------



## **saraah**

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my hoof print cardigan. I am not much of a cardigan wearer but loved this print so much after seeing Duke wearing the dress that I had to have it. I am finding it really versatile.



so stylish!  i love ibiza cardigans and this print looks great on you!


----------



## **saraah**

Lolali said:


> When i open the link i can see size 4 still available, which is what I purchased yesterday. I tried this on in the store and felt it's consistent with her wrap style sizing. I usually wear size 2 in her other styles and size 4/6 in the wraps. This style in size 4 fits for me.



thanks! the size 4 is available when you open the link, but when you try to proceed to checkout, they say it's no longer available.  i think size 2 and 4 got sold out yesterday while i was taking my time browsing  ...  i just hope that size 0 fits--i wear 2/4 in the wraps and 0 in her other styles.


----------



## megt10

**saraah** said:


> so stylish! i love ibiza cardigans and this print looks great on you!


 Thanks Saraah, I am going to look for a couple more of these cardigans in fun prints.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Anyone know if Saks will be having a F&F sale anytime soon or any good coupon codes floating around?  There's a dress I'm lemming and want to order before my size runs out, don't really want to wait for a sale and take a chance


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Anyone know if Saks will be having a F&F sale anytime soon or any good coupon codes floating around? There's a dress I'm lemming and want to order before my size runs out, don't really want to wait for a sale and take a chance


 Oh, what dress are you looking at?


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Oh, what dress are you looking at?


 

This one.  Not a DVF  .  

It's on sale at nanette lepore on-line but is final sale - been burned too many times for that...        So I want to order from Saks with option to return if doesn't fit/look good.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> This one. Not a DVF .
> 
> It's on sale at nanette lepore on-line but is final sale - been burned too many times for that...  So I want to order from Saks with option to return if doesn't fit/look good.


 That is really pretty. It looks like it would run tts or even a bit big. If it is big you can always belt it. Totally understand though about not wanting to get stuck with something that doesn't fit and you can't return. I rarely buy anything that is final sale anymore unless it is super cheap.


----------



## neko-chan

Sak's F&F is at the end of April


----------



## baysidebeauty

neko-chan said:


> Sak's F&F is at the end of April


 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## cheburashka

Has anyone ordered the Kinaya dress in grape ? I might swing by bloomies on Friday and take some more modeling pics if people want. 


I am still deciding what to get from F and F, not sure, nothing really grabs me and Kinaya is expensive even with 20%off.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Baysidebeauty - the dress is lovely, but please don't belt it.  It would totally take away from the detail and cut of the dress. Everything isn't meant to be worn with a belt. 

I actually, think I've seen that dress at Nordstrom, have you checked there?


----------



## Dukeprincess

cheburashka said:


> Has anyone ordered the Kinaya dress in grape ? I might swing by bloomies on Friday and take some more modeling pics if people want.
> 
> 
> I am still deciding what to get from F and F, not sure, nothing really grabs me and Kinaya is expensive even with 20%off.



Me. And is was super sheer.  I mean even with nude undies you could see right through it.  I know this sounds bizarre, but if you go on Nordstrom.com and look at the model and zoom in on the back picture, not even that much, you can see her thong.  So that should show you how sheer it is.  I tried it on at Saks and thought, no thanks! 



DC-Cutie said:


> Baysidebeauty - the dress is lovely, but please don't belt it.  It would totally take away from the detail and cut of the dress. Everything isn't meant to be worn with a belt.



Agreed.  I tend to let my DVF dresses speak for themselves, unless I add a nice necklace or bracelets.


----------



## Tamarind

Dukeprincess said:


> Me. And is was super sheer.  I mean even with nude undies you could see right through it.  I know this sounds bizarre, but if you go on Nordstrom.com and look at the model and zoom in on the back picture, not even that much, you can see her thong.  So that should show you how sheer it is.  I tried it on at Saks and thought, no thanks!



You are so right.  I just went to look on nordstrom.com.  That's totally insane.


----------



## baysidebeauty

DC-Cutie said:


> Baysidebeauty - the dress is lovely, but please don't belt it. It would totally take away from the detail and cut of the dress. Everything isn't meant to be worn with a belt.
> 
> I actually, think I've seen that dress at Nordstrom, have you checked there?


 
Agreed, I would not belt that Nanette Lepore dress.  Appreciate the suggestion that was thrown my way, though.   

I don't recall seeing it on Nordie's site, but I'll check again just in case.


----------



## AEGIS

LuvTheClassics! said:


> Hey guys!!!
> How are you all?Well I am a little happy because of something small that happened.I just snagged a Julian dress for $204 dollars As u all know these beauties are usually the standard $365.Would like to share how so you can enjoy the sudden price reduce (as of yesterday) too .
> Well I went into Bloomies monday and fell in love with the herringbone Julian dress.Bought it on Friends and Family presale,from $365 it was $292,without tax.Yesterday was browsing the online store and found that right after I bought this beauty they had suddenly DROPPED the price in the middle of the night lol,and put it on sale for $255 from $365!I just had to get it...That's $100 to put towards another dress,or some perfume lol. I then applied the Friends and Family promo code of FANDF and got a further $51 dollars off...The state I shipped to has no sales tax which brought it to $204...If any one is a fan of the Julians I wanted to share that with you.There was a small note saying the reduce is until April 1st...This is a sale even before the friends and family 20 percent off.Just go to Bloomingdales.com and type in DVF herringbone...I promise,as with DVF dresses is looks horrible on the website but SOOO gorgeous in person!!!Figure-smooching and elegant.You will love it....Hope this helps!Have a great day everyone!




great price and thanks for sharing the tip!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Me. And is was super sheer.  I mean even with nude undies you could see right through it.  I know this sounds bizarre, but if you go on Nordstrom.com and look at the model and zoom in on the back picture, not even that much, you can see her thong.  So that should show you how sheer it is.  I tried it on at Saks and thought, no thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  I tend to let my DVF dresses speak for themselves, unless I add a nice necklace or bracelets.



LOL crazy


----------



## cheburashka

Dukeprincess said:


> Me. And is was super sheer.  I mean even with nude undies you could see right through it.  I know this sounds bizarre, but if you go on Nordstrom.com and look at the model and zoom in on the back picture, not even that much, you can see her thong.  So that should show you how sheer it is.  I tried it on at Saks and thought, no thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  I tend to let my DVF dresses speak for themselves, unless I add a nice necklace or bracelets.



Thank you Duke for good tip, I was gonna buy it to wear to the hospital, completely inaproriate if it is that sheer. Too bad, it looked like a stunner and a very pleasant color combo of grape and aqua green color.  

Does anyone know how long F and F for bloomies will last ?


----------



## cheburashka

I am so excited, I got a clothing rack from container store in anticipation for my rotations and here are a few pretty DVFs hanging alongside my white coat, can anyone spot ?


----------



## cheburashka




----------



## skazka74

cheburashka said:


>


Very , very nice !


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Agreed, I would not belt that Nanette Lepore dress. Appreciate the suggestion that was thrown my way, though.
> 
> I don't recall seeing it on Nordie's site, but I'll check again just in case.


 No problem, just said that if it was too big it could be belted. Agree if it fits correctly then a belt wouldn't be necessary. I hope you find the perfect fit it really is a pretty dress.


----------



## sammix3

Haven't worn my panel marta skirt for a while..


----------



## Dukeprincess

Love the look *Sammi.* Where is your peplum blouse from?

A few DVF goodies on The Outnet today.

http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Just-In?designerFilter=Diane_von_Furstenberg


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Love the look *Sammi.* Where is your peplum blouse from?
> 
> A few DVF goodies on The Outnet today.
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Just-In?designerFilter=Diane_von_Furstenberg



Thanks duke. It's by parker and I got it at shopbop.

http://m.shopbop.com/rouched-cami-p...3891&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize&colorId=12563


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


>



Super cute!


----------



## Dukeprincess

cheburashka said:


>



I spy some gorgeous pieces!



sammix3 said:


> Thanks duke. It's by parker and I got it at shopbop.
> 
> http://m.shopbop.com/rouched-cami-p...3891&fm=browse-brand-shopbysize&colorId=12563



Thanks, now I am going to have to order the green one.  My wallet is angry, but I thank you.  lol


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I spy some gorgeous pieces!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, now I am going to have to order the green one.  My wallet is angry, but I thank you.  lol



Lol I love it! It's super cute!


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Haven't worn my panel marta skirt for a while..


 

Looks great!  Love the pumps - such a joyful color


----------



## baysidebeauty

cheburashka said:


>


 

Nice looking rack, there...


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> Haven't worn my panel marta skirt for a while..



Too cute - I LOVE Parker stuff!


----------



## Greentea

cheburashka said:


>



Swoon. It all looks so gorgeous together!


----------



## jfzmwz

just a quick question: i saw a hologram sticker on the DVF tag (it's not the one at the collar, but inside the dress) when i recently tried on some dresses and was wondering if all DVF items have this hologram sticker. I have my eye on some DVF dresses on ebay which do not have them and i just want to make sure the dresses are authentic.


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^Depends on when the dress was released (which season it's from).  Some of the older/"vintage" styles did not have the hologram sticker.


----------



## jfzmwz

thanks! the seller did say it was an older style 

any other tips for ensuring that the non-retail store DVF dresses are authentic? i'm so excited that getting my first one!


----------



## Enigma78

DVF Sample sale  in London on now - 
You need to get yourself down to 2nd Floor, 26 Burton Street , W1J 6QH, London, between the hours of 8.30am and 7pm. And remember youve only got until Monday 2nd April, sale started yesterday.

I was told the prices dropped from yesterday

I saw the abigail maxi dress but the material looked faded already so didn't bother

Cardigans - £40
Dress - £90
Damaged items £15 ( some just missing a button or a loose trend - i managed to pick 3 for myself  so almost 95% off

few items i saw  below:


----------



## sammix3

Enigma78 said:


> DVF Sample sale  in London on now -
> You need to get yourself down to 2nd Floor, 26 Burton Street , W1J 6QH, London, between the hours of 8.30am and 7pm. And remember youve only got until Monday 2nd April, sale started yesterday.
> 
> I was told the prices dropped from yesterday
> 
> I saw the abigail maxi dress but the material looked faded already so didn't bother
> 
> Cardigans - £40
> Dress - £90
> Damaged items £15 ( some just missing a button or a loose trend - i managed to pick 3 for myself  so almost 95% off
> 
> few items i saw  below:



Lucky!!


----------



## skazka74

Nordstrom rack on line has a " New Jeanne " in Wings medium red  only for $ 139.97  size 6


----------



## mellva

skazka74 said:


> Nordstrom rack on line has a " New Jeanne " in Wings medium red  only for $ 139.97  size 6




This dress was gone in one second!!! I'm sure it was bought by a reseller and wlll be on fleabay in a week. It's better to PM, so the resellers don't get the great deals.


----------



## mellva

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170815418155?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This reseller better be careful. She just bought this used DVF a few days ago and then resold it before she even got the dress.

Here is the same dress she just bought for $59.00

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150781257650?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I noticed that she is bidding on every single DVF deal that lists on ebay.


----------



## mellva

Has anyone tried this DVF dress on? It looks so cute, but I don't know if it would look good on my fuller figure.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...t?ID=603349&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170815418155?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> This reseller better be careful. She just bought this used DVF a few days ago and then resold it before she even got the dress.
> 
> Here is the same dress she just bought for $59.00
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150781257650?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I noticed that she is bidding on every single DVF deal that lists on ebay.


 Wow, well at least she didn't say it was NWOT. I really don't have a problem with resellers just liars, though it does suck to lose out on great items at good prices.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Has anyone tried this DVF dress on? It looks so cute, but I don't know if it would look good on my fuller figure.
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...t?ID=603349&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


 That is super cute.


----------



## phiphi

mellva said:


> Has anyone tried this DVF dress on? It looks so cute, but I don't know if it would look good on my fuller figure.
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...t?ID=603349&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results



hmm i haven't tried it on, mellva, but query how much room there is for curves in it. i definitely think it is worth a shot! beautiful colour and cut.


----------



## phiphi

TGIF ladies!! today's wear jeans to work outfit with the bandot top and CLs - more pictures in my blog


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> TGIF ladies!! today's wear jeans to work outfit with the bandot top and CLs - more pictures in my blog


 You look gorgeous Phiphi! I love your jacket and your bracelets cute and classy.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> That is super cute.




Meg, I bet you would look great in this dress.


----------



## mellva

phiphi said:


> hmm i haven't tried it on, mellva, but query how much room there is for curves in it. i definitely think it is worth a shot! beautiful colour and cut.




I will go to Bloomies this weekend and see if I can try it on first. I am also concerned about this dress fitting my curves.


----------



## mellva

phiphi said:


> TGIF ladies!! today's wear jeans to work outfit with the bandot top and CLs - more pictures in my blog




You look beautiful. I love your blazer and Cl's.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, I bet you would look great in this dress.


 Thanks Mellva, I think it would be way too short for me. I would love to see it on you.


----------



## sammix3

mellva said:


> Has anyone tried this DVF dress on? It looks so cute, but I don't know if it would look good on my fuller figure.
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...t?ID=603349&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results



Love the color!


----------



## Morisa

skazka74 said:


> Nordstrom rack on line has a " New Jeanne " in Wings medium red  only for $ 139.97  size 6






mellva said:


> This dress was gone in one second!!! I'm sure it was bought by a reseller and wlll be on fleabay in a week. It's better to PM, so the resellers don't get the great deals.



Actually, that was me who bought it this morning.    (Well, at least I think so...I got the order confirmation email, but they might wind up sending me a "can't fulfill shipment" email in another day or two).


----------



## surlygirl

Enigma78 said:


> DVF Sample sale  in London on now -
> You need to get yourself down to 2nd Floor, 26 Burton Street , W1J 6QH, London, between the hours of 8.30am and 7pm. And remember youve only got until Monday 2nd April, sale started yesterday.
> 
> I was told the prices dropped from yesterday
> 
> I saw the abigail maxi dress but the material looked faded already so didn't bother
> 
> Cardigans - £40
> Dress - £90
> Damaged items £15 ( some just missing a button or a loose trend - i managed to pick 3 for myself  so almost 95% off
> 
> few items i saw  below:



great scores! does anyone know the name of the navy/blush striped dress in the last pic? I remember wanting this when it was available, but can't remember the style name. that jumper is really cute, too!


----------



## surlygirl

phiphi said:


> TGIF ladies!! today's wear jeans to work outfit with the bandot top and CLs - more pictures in my blog



love, love, love! I have the bandot in the striped colorway, but always wanted the dark grey. the raspberry pink and grey together looks just perfect, *phi*!


----------



## Dukeprincess

surlygirl said:


> great scores! does anyone know the name of the navy/blush striped dress in the last pic? I remember wanting this when it was available, but can't remember the style name. that jumper is really cute, too!



Leron is the name.  P has this dress.


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ I knew you would know!


----------



## phiphi

Morisa said:


> Actually, that was me who bought it this morning.    (Well, at least I think so...I got the order confirmation email, but they might wind up sending me a "can't fulfill shipment" email in another day or two).



yay! congratulations! hope you post when you get it!!



surlygirl said:


> love, love, love! I have the bandot in the striped colorway, but always wanted the dark grey. the raspberry pink and grey together looks just perfect, *phi*!



thank you sweetie!! i love the one duke has in the bright yellow too (i don't know the name of the colour..)



Dukeprincess said:


> Leron is the name.  P has this dress.



yes! i have it!! sizing is per regular fitted dresses - like the della or jori. hope you can find it surly!


----------



## baysidebeauty

phiphi said:


> TGIF ladies!! today's wear jeans to work outfit with the bandot top and CLs - more pictures in my blog


----------



## baysidebeauty

mellva said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170815418155?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> This reseller better be careful. She just bought this used DVF a few days ago and then resold it before she even got the dress.
> 
> Here is the same dress she just bought for $59.00
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150781257650?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I noticed that she is bidding on every single DVF deal that lists on ebay.


 
Then why doesn't she bid on MY listings!  
I have a couple NWT DVFs that just won't sell!


----------



## cheburashka

I'm officially hooked on Kimmie skirts, I am wearing one today in blue jay and I bought it in red and black yesterday too on bloomies F and F !http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo53/inara415/bb5678ae.jpg

http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo53/inara415/fa50d98b.jpg


----------



## baysidebeauty

cheburashka said:


> I'm officially hooked on Kimmie skirts, I am wearing one today in blue jay and I bought it in red and black yesterday too on bloomies F and F !http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo53/inara415/bb5678ae.jpg
> 
> http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo53/inara415/fa50d98b.jpg


 

You look great!  I *love* that color blue


----------



## mellva

Morisa said:


> Actually, that was me who bought it this morning.    (Well, at least I think so...I got the order confirmation email, but they might wind up sending me a "can't fulfill shipment" email in another day or two).




I'm so glad you got the dress.  I hope you receive the order confirmation. You need to model a picture when you get it.


----------



## mellva

baysidebeauty said:


> Then why doesn't she bid on MY listings!
> I have a couple NWT DVFs that just won't sell!




I'm sorry your having trouble selling your DVF's. I'm sure the resellers would bid on your dresses if you priced them very low. Good luck.


----------



## mellva

cheburashka said:


> I'm officially hooked on Kimmie skirts, I am wearing one today in blue jay and I bought it in red and black yesterday too on bloomies F and F !http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo53/inara415/bb5678ae.jpg
> 
> http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo53/inara415/fa50d98b.jpg




You look wonderful in your DVF skirt. The color is gorgeous.


----------



## Dukeprincess

cheburashka said:


> I'm officially hooked on Kimmie skirts, I am wearing one today in blue jay and I bought it in red and black yesterday too on bloomies F and F !http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo53/inara415/bb5678ae.jpg
> 
> http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo53/inara415/fa50d98b.jpg


----------



## megt10

cheburashka said:


> I'm officially hooked on Kimmie skirts, I am wearing one today in blue jay and I bought it in red and black yesterday too on bloomies F and F !http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo53/inara415/bb5678ae.jpg
> 
> http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo53/inara415/fa50d98b.jpg


 Gorgeous.


----------



## AEGIS

cheburashka said:


> I'm officially hooked on Kimmie skirts, I am wearing one today in blue jay and I bought it in red and black yesterday too on bloomies F and F !http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo53/inara415/bb5678ae.jpg
> 
> http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo53/inara415/fa50d98b.jpg





adorbs!


----------



## AEGIS

are these authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item33740b0a1d#ht_4154wt_1397

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item33740b100f#ht_3790wt_1397


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^Absolutely authentic.  Such gorgeous (and rare vintage) styles at a STEAL!


----------



## jfzmwz

AEGIS said:
			
		

> are these authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-von-FURSTENBERG-blue-white-graphic-print-wrap-dress-SILK-knit-12-/220990212637?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item33740b0a1d#ht_4154wt_1397
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-von-FURSTENBERG-green-white-graphic-print-wrap-dress-SILK-knit-12-/220990214159?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item33740b100f#ht_3790wt_1397



these look great!


----------



## jfzmwz

could someone please let me know if these are authentic as well? thanks!

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=220987422664&index=0&nav=WON&nid=74962513041&trxId=0

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=260988451373&index=0&nav=WATCHING&nid=09886899841

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=290690796756&index=3&nav=WATCHING&nid=06456568004


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> are these authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item33740b0a1d#ht_4154wt_1397
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item33740b100f#ht_3790wt_1397




Did you get the green and white one? That is such a beautiful print and what a steal!!!! I hope you got that one. I see the sf reseller snagged the beautiful blue and white one for only $64.00. We will be seeing that back on ebay selling for double the price in a few weeks.


----------



## mellva

jfzmwz said:


> could someone please let me know if these are authentic as well? thanks!
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=220987422664&index=0&nav=WON&nid=74962513041&trxId=0
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=260988451373&index=0&nav=WATCHING&nid=09886899841
> 
> http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=290690796756&index=3&nav=WATCHING&nid=06456568004




Yes, all three are authentic. The red and white one is one of her vintage dresses. I love that one.


----------



## AEGIS

mellva said:


> Did you get the green and white one? That is such a beautiful print and what a steal!!!! I hope you got that one. I see the sf reseller snagged the beautiful blue and white one for only $64.00. We will be seeing that back on ebay selling for double the price in a few weeks.





yeah i was considering not getting it and then i saw the blue and white one go--so i got it!  those re-sellers are QUICK!


----------



## baysidebeauty

I'm eyeballing this one:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item53ec542946#ht_3397wt_798


Authentic?


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> yeah i was considering not getting it and then i saw the blue and white one go--so i got it!  those re-sellers are QUICK!




I'm so glad you snagged it before that reseller!!! Yes, those  resellers seem to be on ebay 24/7 and snag or bid on every DVF that has a low price. I love that print. Please post a modeling pic. I know you will look wonderful in it!!!


----------



## mellva

baysidebeauty said:


> I'm eyeballing this one:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item53ec542946#ht_3397wt_798
> 
> 
> Authentic?




Yes, that is an authentic Justin dress from a few years back. It was designed exclusively for Neiman Marcus. It's a beautiful dress, but it's shorter than the Jeanne. I tried that dress on when it came out, but it made my chest look too big. That seller is also an honest seller and her items are new with tags.


----------



## baysidebeauty

mellva said:


> Yes, that is an authentic Justin dress from a few years back. It was designed exclusively for Neiman Marcus. It's a beautiful dress, but it's shorter than the Jeanne. I tried that dress on when it came out, but it made my chest look too big. That seller is also an honest seller and her items are new with tags.



So, I can get into a 12 in Julians and Jeannes but really a 14 fits better.  I've never tried on a Justin - do you think a 12 would work (i.e. is the Justin cut bigger or same/smaller overall than the other wraps?).   Shorter isn't a big deal - usually there's plenty of extra fabric at the hemline to have it taken down.


----------



## mellva

baysidebeauty said:


> So, I can get into a 12 in Julians and Jeannes but really a 14 fits better.  I've never tried on a Justin - do you think a 12 would work (i.e. is the Justin cut bigger or same/smaller overall than the other wraps?).   Shorter isn't a big deal - usually there's plenty of extra fabric at the hemline to have it taken down.



The Justins are cut bigger than the newer Julians and Jeannes. They are just shorter. It seems like DVF has made the Jeannes and Julians smaller in the past two years. Maybe you should email the seller first and ask for the measurements. It's a beautiful dress and good luck.


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> I'm officially hooked on Kimmie skirts, I am wearing one today in blue jay and I bought it in red and black yesterday too on bloomies F and F !http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo53/inara415/bb5678ae.jpg
> 
> http://i361.photobucket.com/albums/oo53/inara415/fa50d98b.jpg



You look fab! I want the freesia color on dvf.com. I'm waiting for them to send me my giftcard since my birthday month is in April!

BTW, why do you prefer the kimmie over the koto?


----------



## baysidebeauty

Presenting the New Jeanne wrap in Pop Daisy:


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> Presenting the New Jeanne wrap in Pop Daisy:



Pretty!


----------



## mellva

baysidebeauty said:


> Presenting the New Jeanne wrap in Pop Daisy:



I love that print. It looks great on you!!!


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Presenting the New Jeanne wrap in Pop Daisy:


 You look great and that print is so unique! Congrats.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Thanks, guys  

I really like the Pop Daisy print a lot, it's more "me" than the Graphic Clouds, which I am thisclose to returning (and probably will).


----------



## Sunshine Suz

AEGIS said:


> are these authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item33740b0a1d#ht_4154wt_1397
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item33740b100f#ht_3790wt_1397




Dang!! I love those dresses. They are gorgeous. And they were gotten for a steal.

I checked what else the seller had. And I just bought this one. http://www.ebay.com/itm/320879698800?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 Yellow is my favorite color. A great spring dress.


----------



## Butterfly_77

This print looks very good on you! 

...but, please keep the clouds, too  I thought you looked wonderful in it!



baysidebeauty said:


> Presenting the New Jeanne wrap in Pop Daisy:


----------



## sammix3

This dress is soooo pretty!!

http://www.barneys.com/Carpreena-Dress/501753539,default,pd.html?cgid=women


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> This dress is soooo pretty!!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Carpreena-Dress/501753539,default,pd.html?cgid=women



That *is* pretty!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> This dress is soooo pretty!!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Carpreena-Dress/501753539,default,pd.html?cgid=women



I can so see that on you Sammi. It is really pretty!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I can so see that on you Sammi. It is really pretty!



There's a wedding I'm going to in June and this would be perfect!  But the price is so steep


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> There's a wedding I'm going to in June and this would be perfect!  But the price is so steep



It also is a pre-order and expected delivery isn't until June. That might be cutting it close.


----------



## LABAG

Thanks Roussell-I went out of my comfort zone and wore the teal Kipling(your pics did it) and platinum peeptoes and grey Chanel timeless clutch to a wedding friday night .

 I got many complements and my 26 yr old daughter wants to borrow it!!( that in itself is a complement!)
I did wear it flowy, not belted, and it was perfect! 
I had to get it drycleaned , cause Im going to another wedding in Houston this weekend-and plan on giving it another go-my daughter is in the wedding for her soritority sister and I will know noone(unless you ladies tell:lolots


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> It also is a pre-order and expected delivery isn't until June. That might be cutting it close.



The wedding is at the end of June so we'll see. I'm hoping someone else will carry it so I can see more pics. But like I said.. $485 is pretty pricey!


----------



## sammix3

LABAG said:


> Thanks Roussell-I went out of my comfort zone and wore the teal Kipling(your pics did it) and platinum peeptoes and grey Chanel timeless clutch to a wedding friday night .
> 
> I got many complements and my 26 yr old daughter wants to borrow it!!( that in itself is a complement!)
> I did wear it flowy, not belted, and it was perfect!
> I had to get it drycleaned , cause Im going to another wedding in Houston this weekend-and plan on giving it another go-my daughter is in the wedding for her soritority sister and I will know noone(unless you ladies tell:lolots



Glad you liked the dress and got so many compliments on it. I'm sure you looked amazing! How can anyone not look amazing in DVF? Hehe


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> This dress is soooo pretty!!
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Carpreena-Dress/501753539,default,pd.html?cgid=women



It is pretty - perfect for a summer wedding! I totally see it on you. 



LABAG said:


> Thanks Roussell-I went out of my comfort zone and wore the teal Kipling(your pics did it) and platinum peeptoes and grey Chanel timeless clutch to a wedding friday night .
> 
> I got many complements and my 26 yr old daughter wants to borrow it!!( that in itself is a complement!)
> I did wear it flowy, not belted, and it was perfect!
> I had to get it drycleaned , cause Im going to another wedding in Houston this weekend-and plan on giving it another go-my daughter is in the wedding for her soritority sister and I will know noone(unless you ladies tell:lolots



We won't tell!! 



baysidebeauty said:


> Presenting the New Jeanne wrap in Pop Daisy:



Love this print on you! Very pretty!


----------



## Butterfly_77

some new items on DVF.com !!!

http://www.dvf.com/Francesca-Top/S5...6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion

http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-D...6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion

--> I somehow like the Giraffe print and also the black/white print is really calling my name 

and I'm still in love with this one --> which size would I need if I'm a 10 in wrap dresses (and have hips) --> also a 10? has anybody seen it IRL? is it a nice red?

http://www.dvf.com/Maja-Two-Dress/D...7&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> some new items on DVF.com !!!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Francesca-Top/S5...6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-D...6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion
> 
> --> I somehow like the Giraffe print and also the black/white print is really calling my name
> 
> and I'm still in love with this one --> which size would I need if I'm a 10 in wrap dresses (and have hips) --> also a 10? has anybody seen it IRL? is it a nice red?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Maja-Two-Dress/D...7&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion


 

I really like the print of that New Julian, it's very pretty and feminine without being too girly-flowery


----------



## fmd914

Butterfly_77 said:


> some new items on DVF.com !!!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Francesca-Top/S5...6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-D...6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion
> 
> --> I somehow like the Giraffe print and also the black/white print is really calling my name
> 
> i ADORE the Giraffe print. So cute!!!


----------



## Greentea

baysidebeauty said:


> Presenting the New Jeanne wrap in Pop Daisy:



This one is fab!!


----------



## LABAG

sammix3 said:


> Glad you liked the dress and got so many compliments on it. I'm sure you looked amazing! How can anyone not look amazing in DVF? Hehe


Thanks Sammix - but your the DVF QUEEN(OH AND mEG, AND dUKE PRONCESS, BAYSIDE BEAUTY............ -i LOVE YOUR COMPANY-YOU KNOW THE FEELING OF DVF


----------



## **saraah**

Hi Everyone,

I received my Bloomies order today and wanted to ask your opinion.
I usually wear 2 in wrap dresses and this one is in 0.
Does it look super tight, or do you think it's ok?
I feel like it fits fine in other places, but I wish there was a bit more of a wrap in the thigh to knee area.  What do you think?  TIA!!!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

**saraah** said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received my Bloomies order today and wanted to ask your opinion.
> I usually wear 2 in wrap dresses and this one is in 0.
> Does it look super tight, or do you think it's ok?
> I feel like it fits fine in other places, but I wish there was a bit more of a wrap in the thigh to knee area.  What do you think?  TIA!!!!



Very nice!  I would go with the black cami.


----------



## mellva

**saraah** said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received my Bloomies order today and wanted to ask your opinion.
> I usually wear 2 in wrap dresses and this one is in 0.
> Does it look super tight, or do you think it's ok?
> I feel like it fits fine in other places, but I wish there was a bit more of a wrap in the thigh to knee area.  What do you think?  TIA!!!!




This print looks great on you. I also vote for the black cami. I had just received this same dress from Bloomies and it looked awful on me,  because I'm too curvy. I think the strips make my bust and hips look even bigger than they really are , so I returned it.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> some new items on DVF.com !!!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Francesca-Top/S5...6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/New-Julian-Two-D...6&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion
> 
> --> I somehow like the Giraffe print and also the black/white print is really calling my name
> 
> and I'm still in love with this one --> which size would I need if I'm a 10 in wrap dresses (and have hips) --> also a 10? has anybody seen it IRL? is it a nice red?
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Maja-Two-Dress/D...7&preselectsize=yes&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion


 I am in love with the Daisy Blue Print. I would love it in a dress other than the Lehana. I may opt for the Francesca top. I am also loving the Sinopa printed skirt. I am not sure how it would look irl but it is so cute on the model.


----------



## megt10

**saraah** said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received my Bloomies order today and wanted to ask your opinion.
> I usually wear 2 in wrap dresses and this one is in 0.
> Does it look super tight, or do you think it's ok?
> I feel like it fits fine in other places, but I wish there was a bit more of a wrap in the thigh to knee area. What do you think? TIA!!!!


 I think it looks good on you. If you are uncomfortable though you could see if a 2 is available. I know what you mean about wishing for a bit more wrap. I can wear size 2 in wrap dresses but opt for a 4 for that very reason.


----------



## megt10

Sammi did you get your DVF order? I got my Edna dress last night and it is so beautiful. I love the white contrast belt. I can't wait to wear it.


----------



## sammix3

**saraah** said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received my Bloomies order today and wanted to ask your opinion.
> I usually wear 2 in wrap dresses and this one is in 0.
> Does it look super tight, or do you think it's ok?
> I feel like it fits fine in other places, but I wish there was a bit more of a wrap in the thigh to knee area.  What do you think?  TIA!!!!



I think it looks ok, why don't you try to get the 2 to compare? You can always return it.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Sammi did you get your DVF order? I got my Edna dress last night and it is so beautiful. I love the white contrast belt. I can't wait to wear it.



Not yet!!! It's coming today! I hope someone will be able to sign for it at home


----------



## Dukeprincess

There are new markdowns at Saks and Nordstrom.

I got the Georginne Two cropped pants in hot pink!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> There are new markdowns at Saks and Nordstrom.
> 
> I got the Georginne Two cropped pants in hot pink!



Whoo hoo! Can't wait to see!


----------



## weibaobai

per my blog...


----------



## sooz19

Dukeprincess said:


> There are new markdowns at Saks and Nordstrom.
> 
> I got the Georginne Two cropped pants in hot pink!


 
Let me know how they work for you...I got them (and then quickly returned them) because for me, sizing was WAY off.  Normally a 6 in DVF bottoms and these did not fit at all!  Looking back, I wonder if it was just an oddball pair that somehow got mismarked but I wasn't willing to try again (and risk disappointment a second time).


----------



## cascherping

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...


Love this dress! Looks so elegant and casual at the time.


----------



## weibaobai

Hi cascherping~  Thank you!  


cascherping said:


> Love this dress! Looks so elegant and casual at the time.


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> There are new markdowns at Saks and Nordstrom.
> 
> I got the Georginne Two cropped pants in hot pink!



yay!



weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



gorgeous dress wei!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sooz19 said:


> Let me know how they work for you...I got them (and then quickly returned them) because for me, sizing was WAY off.  Normally a 6 in DVF bottoms and these did not fit at all!  Looking back, I wonder if it was just an oddball pair that somehow got mismarked but I wasn't willing to try again (and risk disappointment a second time).



Ugh oh, that scares me...were they too big or small?  I am usually a 6 or 8 in her pants and I sized up to the 8.  Maybe I should order the Dixy pants in case these don't fit.


----------



## sammix3

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



You look amazing!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...


 

Wow!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Phiphi~  Thanks!  It's my summer dress!


phiphi said:


> gorgeous dress wei!!


 
Hi Sammix3~thank you so much!


sammix3 said:


> You look amazing!!


 
Baysidebeauty~


baysidebeauty said:


> Wow!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Anyone have a Taffy wrap?  I see a couple listed on *bay, wondering how the fit is/how flattering the cut is - worried about the fuller skirt making me look hippier than I already am...


----------



## sooz19

Dukeprincess said:


> Ugh oh, that scares me...were they too big or small? I am usually a 6 or 8 in her pants and I sized up to the 8. Maybe I should order the Dixy pants in case these don't fit.


 
WAY too small...could barely get them buttoned, the pockets were bulging at the seams, the legs and bottom cuff were cutting into my legs.  I am in training for a half marathon so I thought that maybe my legs had gotten a little more muscular...but I tried on her Cavaro cropped pants in a 6 (which, for the most part, is very similar to the cut of the Georginne), Simca wide leg (which I have in a 4) and one of her skirts and all fit normally with no issues.

**But I think someone else tried them on from here...and said they ran a little big??

Hopefully the 8 will work for you!  They are beautiful pants and such a fun summer choice.


----------



## Greentea

Anyone have the Joey blue crops? Love them!


----------



## **saraah**

baysidebeauty said:


> Very nice!  I would go with the black cami.



thanks, baysidebeauty!  i'll go with the black cami.  



mellva said:


> This print looks great on you. I also vote for the black cami. I had just received this same dress from Bloomies and it looked awful on me,  because I'm too curvy. I think the strips make my bust and hips look even bigger than they really are , so I returned it.



thanks, mellva!  and yes, i have no curves.    really, i'm sure the dress looked great on you, and even if not, being curvy is infinitely better! 



megt10 said:


> I think it looks good on you. If you are uncomfortable though you could see if a 2 is available. I know what you mean about wishing for a bit more wrap. I can wear size 2 in wrap dresses but opt for a 4 for that very reason.



thanks, megt10!  i'll call bloomies to see if they have size 2.  thanks!



sammix3 said:


> I think it looks ok, why don't you try to get the 2 to compare? You can always return it.



thanks, sammix!  true, i can always return it.  i love the fact that bloomies has longer return period than neimans or saks!


----------



## **saraah**

Dukeprincess said:


> There are new markdowns at Saks and Nordstrom.
> 
> I got the Georginne Two cropped pants in hot pink!



thanks!!!  i'm on a ban ... but it's soooo tempting!


----------



## Chanel_Spell

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



I really love that dress, so beautiful and summery! Also wanted to say, your blog is really nice (and your puppy is adorable!)


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> There are new markdowns at Saks and Nordstrom.
> 
> I got the Georginne Two cropped pants in hot pink!


 Oh, I can't wait to see . I saw the Saks markdowns and got the Ibiza Cardigan in HERRINGBONE PINK / BLACK and Moriko Dress  PETAL WEAVE. I wasn't sure about the dress but for 146.00 figured I would give it a try. It looks like a comfy casual summer dress which I really like.


----------



## megt10

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...


 Wow you are so gorgeous and that dress is so pretty on you.


----------



## megt10

I had a bunch of errands to run today and it was a tank top kinda day here. I wore for the first time my Berit Top the color is called Curry that I got during the Rue sale.


----------



## **saraah**

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...



wow ... beautiful!


----------



## **saraah**

megt10 said:


> I had a bunch of errands to run today and it was a tank top kinda day here. I wore for the first time my Berit Top the color is called Curry that I got during the Rue sale.



nice!!!  i love the color on you!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I had a bunch of errands to run today and it was a tank top kinda day here. I wore for the first time my Berit Top the color is called Curry that I got during the Rue sale.


 
Looks great - very pulled together and chic!


----------



## **saraah**

I wore one of my recently purchased Ibiza cardies today, while running errands.  It's Ibiza in Graphic Clouds.  The color is a lot darker than Reina dress in the same pattern.


----------



## megt10

**saraah** said:


> I wore one of my recently purchased Ibiza cardies today, while running errands. It's Ibiza in Graphic Clouds. The color is a lot darker than Reina dress in the same pattern.


 I love the pattern on the cardigan and it looks great on you.


----------



## megt10

**saraah** said:


> nice!!! i love the color on you!


 


baysidebeauty said:


> Looks great - very pulled together and chic!


 Thanks ladies. I am always on the lookout for this top. I love the little ruffle and yet it can be dressed down so easily since it is a tank.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I had a bunch of errands to run today and it was a tank top kinda day here. I wore for the first time my Berit Top the color is called Curry that I got during the Rue sale.



Love it!!  I wish it was nice and warm in the bay area..  we're still in the low to mid 60s.


----------



## sammix3

**saraah** said:


> I wore one of my recently purchased Ibiza cardies today, while running errands.  It's Ibiza in Graphic Clouds.  The color is a lot darker than Reina dress in the same pattern.



Cute!


----------



## sammix3

My Tamika came last week, I need it hemmed since it's too long and does not look anything like how it looks on the model lol.  The back buckle strap is too long too so that needs to be shortened as well.

My Bloomies order came today.  I love love love the Reina in the Burma Rose!    The Kivel is cute too, but need alterations as well since it ran like the Aina, but since I really like the print and I got it on sale I'll get it done.  

Don't worry ladies, once I wear them out I will post pics


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Chanel spell~ thank you so much...and thanks for taking the time to view my blog!


Chanel_Spell said:


> I really love that dress, so beautiful and summery! Also wanted to say, your blog is really nice (and your puppy is adorable!)




Hi meg10~ thank you!  You're so sweet!


megt10 said:


> Wow you are so gorgeous and that dress is so pretty on you.



Hi saraah~ aww, thanks!


**saraah** said:


> wow ... beautiful!


----------



## cheburashka

sammix3 said:


> You look fab! I want the freesia color on dvf.com. I'm waiting for them to send me my giftcard since my birthday month is in April!
> 
> BTW, why do you prefer the kimmie over the koto?


 
Sorry, I started my clinical clerkships and been working 14 hours yesterday and 11 today, didn't see your post. 

It's just fits so much better around the waist, and feels so comfortable on compared to Koto, maybe because it waist area is structured differently ? I wore it both days today and yesterday and after running around the hospital up and down, I still didn't feel that feeling you get when you know you just want to get home and take uncomftrable business clothes off  right away? So that makes it a true winner in my book.


----------



## AEGIS

weibaobai said:


> per my blog...





great color!


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> There are new markdowns at Saks and Nordstrom.
> 
> I got the Georginne Two cropped pants in hot pink!





oo--you're a bad person


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Love it!! I wish it was nice and warm in the bay area.. we're still in the low to mid 60s.


 I actually got a tan yesterday  at least on my arms. The rest of the week is supposed to be nice too I will probably break out one of my new DVF dresses this weekend for Passover.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> My Tamika came last week, I need it hemmed since it's too long and does not look anything like how it looks on the model lol. The back buckle strap is too long too so that needs to be shortened as well.
> 
> My Bloomies order came today. I love love love the Reina in the Burma Rose!  The Kivel is cute too, but need alterations as well since it ran like the Aina, but since I really like the print and I got it on sale I'll get it done.
> 
> Don't worry ladies, once I wear them out I will post pics


 Hurry . I know what you mean though it is just a lot easier posting pics the first time you wear it.


----------



## phiphi

hi ladies! hope you are doing well. thought i'd share a pic of my preppy outfit today - with the bairly louche blouse. (more pics in the blog )


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> hi ladies! hope you are doing well. thought i'd share a pic of my preppy outfit today - with the bairly louche blouse. (more pics in the blog )


 Super cute outfit Phiphi. Love the blazer with the khaki pants.


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> Sorry, I started my clinical clerkships and been working 14 hours yesterday and 11 today, didn't see your post.
> 
> It's just fits so much better around the waist, and feels so comfortable on compared to Koto, maybe because it waist area is structured differently ? I wore it both days today and yesterday and after running around the hospital up and down, I still didn't feel that feeling you get when you know you just want to get home and take uncomftrable business clothes off  right away? So that makes it a true winner in my book.



Thanks for your input. I gotta go try on the kimmie again when I have time. Oh and I definitely understand the long workdays, its busy season at my work right now so its crazy! Gotta rewarded myself with more DVF  hang in there babe!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Hurry . I know what you mean though it is just a lot easier posting pics the first time you wear it.



I can't wait that long so I'm going to the seamstress today during lunch


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> I actually got a tan yesterday  at least on my arms. The rest of the week is supposed to be nice too I will probably break out one of my new DVF dresses this weekend for Passover.



I thought you were wearing the Trapp for passover!


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Super cute outfit Phiphi. Love the blazer with the khaki pants.



thank you meg! i don't know how i missed your outfit - but i love the top.



sammix3 said:


> I can't wait that long so I'm going to the seamstress today during lunch



ooh! can't wait to see pics!


----------



## phiphi

**saraah** said:


> I wore one of my recently purchased Ibiza cardies today, while running errands.  It's Ibiza in Graphic Clouds.  The color is a lot darker than Reina dress in the same pattern.



so adorable!! i need more ibizas in my life.


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> hi ladies! hope you are doing well. thought i'd share a pic of my preppy outfit today - with the bairly louche blouse. (more pics in the blog )



So chic! Love the pretty purple


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I thought you were wearing the Trapp for passover!



I have 1st night Seder on Friday and then 2nd night on Saturday. One of those nights I will be wearing the Trapp, whichever night is cooler since the dress is kinda warm. I looked through my blazers and I don't have anything that will look good with the dress. I may wear it with my beige quilted moto or a white cardigan. It won't be as classy as your look I know but can try.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> thank you meg! i don't know how i missed your outfit - but i love the top.
> 
> 
> 
> ooh! can't wait to see pics!



Thank you so much Phiphi. It is one of my all time favorites. I have 3 of this style and would buy more if I could find them.


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Aegis,

Thank you!



AEGIS said:


> great color!


----------



## cascherping

That's a beautiful top on you!



megt10 said:


> I had a bunch of errands to run today and it was a tank top kinda day here. I wore for the first time my Berit Top the color is called Curry that I got during the Rue sale.


----------



## cascherping

I really like your outfit - and the patten on your cardigan is fabulous!



**saraah** said:


> I wore one of my recently purchased Ibiza cardies today, while running errands. It's Ibiza in Graphic Clouds. The color is a lot darker than Reina dress in the same pattern.


----------



## megt10

cascherping said:


> That's a beautiful top on you!


 Thank you so much. It is one of my favorites.


----------



## Greentea

**saraah** said:


> I wore one of my recently purchased Ibiza cardies today, while running errands.  It's Ibiza in Graphic Clouds.  The color is a lot darker than Reina dress in the same pattern.



Oh, this is so cute in person! I resisted because I thought it was more of a pale or periwinkle blue. LOVE this! And the Ibiza is my favorite cardigan of all time!


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> Hurry . I know what you mean though it is just a lot easier posting pics the first time you wear it.


 Hey sammix does it have a side zip? or just pull on? I thought meg had it as well-ill look back thru the forum.
Congrats on your new things-im looking at all the sales......


----------



## LABAG

Sorry ladies-its the Tamara Im interested in-


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wearing the Abiba blouse today.


----------



## cascherping

This photo was taken about a month ago, but still thought I'd share since I'm wearing almost the exact same outfit today, minus the tights since we don't have snow anymore. I was obsessed with the DVF skirt after I saw someone post a photo of it on TPF, so I had to track it down and was so happy when I found it at my local Off Fifth!

PS - Sorry for the large photo; I had a hard time resizing.


----------



## Dukeprincess

cascherping said:


> This photo was taken about a month ago, but still thought I'd share since I'm wearing almost the exact same outfit today, minus the tights since we don't have snow anymore. I was obsessed with the DVF skirt after I saw someone post a photo of it on TPF, so I had to track it down and was so happy when I found it at my local Off Fifth!
> 
> PS - Sorry for the large photo; I had a hard time resizing.



I love how you styled the Bolo skirt.


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1671075
> 
> 
> Wearing the Abiba blouse today.



i love that blouse and how flowy it looks. really nice visual!



cascherping said:


> This photo was taken about a month ago, but still thought I'd share since I'm wearing almost the exact same outfit today, minus the tights since we don't have snow anymore. I was obsessed with the DVF skirt after I saw someone post a photo of it on TPF, so I had to track it down and was so happy when I found it at my local Off Fifth!
> 
> PS - Sorry for the large photo; I had a hard time resizing.



great look! i love how you styled this!


----------



## DC-Cutie

cascherping - you're wearing 2 of my favorites pieces - bolo skirt and a chambray shirt - pure perfection. And I like your blog, I for hungry looking at the pizza!!!

Duke - you already know, love it!


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1671075
> 
> 
> Wearing the Abiba blouse today.



Love this blouse!!! B&W is one of my fav combos.




cascherping said:


> This photo was taken about a month ago, but still thought I'd share since I'm wearing almost the exact same outfit today, minus the tights since we don't have snow anymore. I was obsessed with the DVF skirt after I saw someone post a photo of it on TPF, so I had to track it down and was so happy when I found it at my local Off Fifth!
> 
> PS - Sorry for the large photo; I had a hard time resizing.
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/March-2012-Blog-340.jpg



You look so cute in the bolo skirt---luv how you styled it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you, *P, DC, and dbeth!*  It is really comfy and flowy, which is why I love it!


----------



## DC-Cutie

**makes mental note to raid Duke's closet**


----------



## Greentea

cascherping said:


> This photo was taken about a month ago, but still thought I'd share since I'm wearing almost the exact same outfit today, minus the tights since we don't have snow anymore. I was obsessed with the DVF skirt after I saw someone post a photo of it on TPF, so I had to track it down and was so happy when I found it at my local Off Fifth!
> 
> PS - Sorry for the large photo; I had a hard time resizing.



I love that you made this funky and casual - perfection! Off to check out your blog!


----------



## Greentea

DC-Cutie said:


> **makes mental note to raid Duke's closet**



You'll have to fight me off, lady!


----------



## cascherping

dbeth, DC-Cutie, phiphi and dukeprincess - thank you so much for your kind words! I've followed this thread for awhile and have always loved all of your outfits.

And I didn't know the name of the skirt until today - now I know it's the bolo


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> **makes mental note to raid Duke's closet**


Only if I get to come "borrow" a few blazers, skirts, flats, dresses...



Greentea said:


> You'll have to fight me off, lady!



Same applies to you missy!  I've seen the goodies lurking in your closet! 



cascherping said:


> dbeth, DC-Cutie, phiphi and dukeprincess - thank you so much for your kind words! I've followed this thread for awhile and have always loved all of your outfits.
> 
> And I didn't know the name of the skirt until today - now I know it's the bolo



This now means you are obligated to keep posting more of your great style on this thread!


----------



## **saraah**

megt10 said:


> I love the pattern on the cardigan and it looks great on you.



thanks, megt10!



sammix3 said:


> Cute!



thanks, sammix3!  where are your modeling pix of new dvf purchases?  



phiphi said:


> so adorable!! i need more ibizas in my life.



thanks, phiphi!  i love your preppy look!  you don't even look like a "mom" with all your louboutins!



cascherping said:


> I really like your outfit - and the patten on your cardigan is fabulous!



thanks, cascherping!  you look great in your bolo skirt!



Greentea said:


> Oh, this is so cute in person! I resisted because I thought it was more of a pale or periwinkle blue. LOVE this! And the Ibiza is my favorite cardigan of all time!



you know, i was actually expecting a paler color myself ... so, it was a pleasant surprise when i received it.  you should get it too, and we can be ibiza twins!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1671075
> 
> 
> Wearing the Abiba blouse today.


 You look fantastic Duke! I love the blouse. I am so glad to see you posting pics again. I get some of my best ideas from you .


----------



## megt10

cascherping said:


> This photo was taken about a month ago, but still thought I'd share since I'm wearing almost the exact same outfit today, minus the tights since we don't have snow anymore. I was obsessed with the DVF skirt after I saw someone post a photo of it on TPF, so I had to track it down and was so happy when I found it at my local Off Fifth!
> 
> PS - Sorry for the large photo; I had a hard time resizing.
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/March-2012-Blog-340.jpg


 Adorable outfit. I love how you paired the bolo skirt. So creative and pretty.


----------



## phiphi

cascherping said:


> dbeth, DC-Cutie, phiphi and dukeprincess - thank you so much for your kind words! I've followed this thread for awhile and have always loved all of your outfits.
> 
> And I didn't know the name of the skirt until today - now I know it's the bolo



you must keep posting!



**saraah** said:


> thanks, phiphi!  i love your preppy look!  you don't even look like a "mom" with all your louboutins!



thank you so much saraah!! you're so sweet!


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're looking gorgeous in this outfit! please keep on posting!



cascherping said:


> This photo was taken about a month ago, but
> still thought I'd share since I'm wearing almost the exact same outfit today, minus the tights since we don't have snow anymore. I was obsessed with the DVF skirt after I saw someone post a photo of it on TPF, so I had to track it down and was so happy when I found it at my local Off Fifth!
> 
> PS - Sorry for the large photo; I had a hard time resizing.
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/March-2012-Blog-340.jpg


----------



## Butterfly_77

pure perfection 



Dukeprincess said:


> View attachment 1671075
> 
> 
> Wearing the Abiba blouse today.


----------



## Butterfly_77

I'll help you in a heartbeat.  I'd be flying over the ocean in a second 




DC-Cutie said:


> **makes mental note to raid Duke's closet**


----------



## Butterfly_77

Ladies, I need your help

I'm so tempted by this maja dress

http://www.dvf.com/Maja-Two-Dress/886115252509,default,pd.html?start=1&preselectsize=no&cgid=printed

however, I have no access to any DVF boutique in the next couple of weeks/months and I need to buy online (returns are not an option due to expensive shipping and taxes..) .

I'm a size 10 in her wrap dresses and have a hourglass figure and have hips 

Would I be ok with a size 10 ? how's the cut of the maja dress?

many thanks for your kind help!


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, I need your help
> 
> I'm so tempted by this maja dress
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Maja-Two-Dress/886115252509,default,pd.html?start=1&preselectsize=no&cgid=printed
> 
> however, I have no access to any DVF boutique in the next couple of weeks/months and I need to buy online (returns are not an option due to expensive shipping and taxes..) .
> 
> I'm a size 10 in her wrap dresses and have a hourglass figure and have hips
> 
> Would I be ok with a size 10 ? how's the cut of the maja dress?
> 
> many thanks for your kind help!



I'd go for the 10. The wraps seem to be smaller than all of her other dresses so I take one size up in wraps all the time.


----------



## Greentea

Heading to NYC in 2 days! Outfitting my daughter in her new DVF/GAP stuff (and myself a little bit, although it will be cold.) Hoping to get lucky and see her at the Meatpacking District Boutique.


----------



## megt10

Duke, tonight's Shul and Passover dinner dress will be the Trapp dress. Thank you for the inspiration. I have only a couple of blazers these days so I paired it with a white sweater. I like it better without the sweater but odds are good I will need it at some point in the evening. I like it better open than closed as well but think it looks ok closed and will only wear it that way if I get cold.


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Meg* - very nice!  I like the simplicity of your pearls, very dainty and sweet.  The sweater is an nice touch as well, it's a perfect length.

Have a nice Shul and Passover.


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> *Meg* - very nice! I like the simplicity of your pearls, very dainty and sweet. The sweater is an nice touch as well, it's a perfect length.
> 
> Have a nice Shul and Passover.


 Thanks DC. I always appreciate your kind words.


----------



## **saraah**

megt10 said:


> Duke, tonight's Shul and Passover dinner dress will be the Trapp dress. Thank you for the inspiration. I have only a couple of blazers these days so I paired it with a white sweater. I like it better without the sweater but odds are good I will need it at some point in the evening. I like it better open than closed as well but think it looks ok closed and will only wear it that way if I get cold.



oh, so elegant and well put together!


----------



## jfzmwz

are the older DVF wrap dresses much shorter than the current ones? i bought a jessica dress from ebay in size 2, which is my usual size, and it's quite a bit shorter than i expected. the current size 2 usually hits just above my knee, but this one is quite a bit above, around 34 inches from shoulder to hem.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Duke, tonight's Shul and Passover dinner dress will be the Trapp dress. Thank you for the inspiration. I have only a couple of blazers these days so I paired it with a white sweater. I like it better without the sweater but odds are good I will need it at some point in the evening. I like it better open than closed as well but think it looks ok closed and will only wear it that way if I get cold.



That's a gorgeous look!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Duke, tonight's Shul and Passover dinner dress will be the Trapp dress. Thank you for the inspiration. I have only a couple of blazers these days so I paired it with a white sweater. I like it better without the sweater but odds are good I will need it at some point in the evening. I like it better open than closed as well but think it looks ok closed and will only wear it that way if I get cold.



You look very classy and elegant, *Meg.*  I am truly honored to have been your inspiration for this look!  You look beautiful!


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Duke, tonight's Shul and Passover dinner dress will be the Trapp dress. Thank you for the inspiration. I have only a couple of blazers these days so I paired it with a white sweater. I like it better without the sweater but odds are good I will need it at some point in the evening. I like it better open than closed as well but think it looks ok closed and will only wear it that way if I get cold.



love this look meg!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Duke, tonight's Shul and Passover dinner dress will be the Trapp dress. Thank you for the inspiration. I have only a couple of blazers these days so I paired it with a white sweater. I like it better without the sweater but odds are good I will need it at some point in the evening. I like it better open than closed as well but think it looks ok closed and will only wear it that way if I get cold.



Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## foxycleopatra

jfzmwz said:


> are the older DVF wrap dresses much shorter than the current ones? i bought a jessica dress from ebay in size 2, which is my usual size, and it's quite a bit shorter than i expected. the current size 2 usually hits just above my knee, but this one is quite a bit above, around 34 inches from shoulder to hem.



In my personal experience older/vintage DvF wraps tend to be slightly longer than the current ones (going by my experience with the Jeanne/Julian/Justin styles)....of course the variation is minor but still existent and noticeable.  I don't have personal experience with the Jessica style so I can't pinpoint differences there.  If you bought it pre-owned on eBay, is it possible the previous owner shortened the dress?  I once bought a olive leopard Justin on eBay (advertised as new w/ tags, several months back and this is a dress from quite a few years ago) and was livid that the dress I received was a MINI dress.....with at least 5 inches cut off.....returned it immediately for a refund.


----------



## surlygirl

megt10 said:


> Duke, tonight's Shul and Passover dinner dress will be the Trapp dress. Thank you for the inspiration. I have only a couple of blazers these days so I paired it with a white sweater. I like it better without the sweater but odds are good I will need it at some point in the evening. I like it better open than closed as well but think it looks ok closed and will only wear it that way if I get cold.



you look lovely, *Meg*! very chic and classic. love it.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Duke, tonight's Shul and Passover dinner dress will be the Trapp dress. Thank you for the inspiration. I have only a couple of blazers these days so I paired it with a white sweater. I like it better without the sweater but odds are good I will need it at some point in the evening. I like it better open than closed as well but think it looks ok closed and will only wear it that way if I get cold.


----------



## **saraah**

Hello everyone!  Here's a picture of another Ibiza cardy.  I wore it today to go grocery shopping--Wholefoods I frequent is in the same mall as Anthropologie , and I made a detour.


----------



## jfzmwz

how does this tumelo dress fit/look IRL? the stock picture looks great but the close ups look, hmm well.

i have never had the chance to try a tumelo. it is 100% silk like the wrap dresses, or is it of a tighter/shorter fit such that i should size up from the size that i wear for the wraps?


----------



## jfzmwz

foxycleopatra said:


> In my personal experience older/vintage DvF wraps tend to be slightly longer than the current ones (going by my experience with the Jeanne/Julian/Justin styles)....of course the variation is minor but still existent and noticeable.  I don't have personal experience with the Jessica style so I can't pinpoint differences there.  If you bought it pre-owned on eBay, is it possible the previous owner shortened the dress?  I once bought a olive leopard Justin on eBay (advertised as new w/ tags, several months back and this is a dress from quite a few years ago) and was livid that the dress I received was a MINI dress.....with at least 5 inches cut off.....returned it immediately for a refund.



thanks! she said that she didn't, but the length is literally 5 inches shorter than usual! that said, i do love the print and it's not indecently short hehe.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Greentea said:


> I'd go for the 10. The wraps seem to be smaller than all of her other dresses so I take one size up in wraps all the time.



thank you, Greentea!

...and enjoy NYC


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're looking lovely meg! I love the simplicity of your outfit. And I also think that the sweater looks very good with the dress - so nothing to worry. 

enjoy 




megt10 said:


> Duke, tonight's Shul and Passover dinner dress will be the Trapp dress. Thank you for the inspiration. I have only a couple of blazers these days so I paired it with a white sweater. I like it better without the sweater but odds are good I will need it at some point in the evening. I like it better open than closed as well but think it looks ok closed and will only wear it that way if I get cold.


----------



## phiphi

**saraah** said:


> Hello everyone!  Here's a picture of another Ibiza cardy.  I wore it today to go grocery shopping--Wholefoods I frequent is in the same mall as Anthropologie , and I made a detour.



you are just so cute. i love this outfit - and your prada too!


----------



## Princess Pink

jfzmwz said:


> are the older DVF wrap dresses much shorter than the current ones? i bought a jessica dress from ebay in size 2, which is my usual size, and it's quite a bit shorter than i expected. the current size 2 usually hits just above my knee, but this one is quite a bit above, around 34 inches from shoulder to hem.



No, I don't think so, has your dress possibly been altered in length? I've purchased a couple of clothing items from ebay that have either been altered or shrunk in the wash and the seller hasn't let on.


----------



## Greentea

**saraah** said:


> Hello everyone!  Here's a picture of another Ibiza cardy.  I wore it today to go grocery shopping--Wholefoods I frequent is in the same mall as Anthropologie , and I made a detour.



Totally cute - lol at your detour. That always seems to happen to me...


----------



## megt10

**saraah** said:


> oh, so elegant and well put together!


 


Greentea said:


> That's a gorgeous look!!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> You look very classy and elegant, *Meg.* I am truly honored to have been your inspiration for this look! You look beautiful!


 


phiphi said:


> love this look meg!


 


sammix3 said:


> Absolutely beautiful.


 


surlygirl said:


> you look lovely, *Meg*! very chic and classic. love it.


 


baysidebeauty said:


>


 


Butterfly_77 said:


> you're looking lovely meg! I love the simplicity of your outfit. And I also think that the sweater looks very good with the dress - so nothing to worry.
> 
> enjoy


 Thank you all so much for your kind comments. Duke I especially thank you for the inspiration for the outfit. I hope you keep posting more outfit pics because you have such style and class and I always get new ideas from you and your outfits.


----------



## cascherping

**saraah** said:


> Hello everyone!  Here's a picture of another Ibiza cardy.  I wore it today to go grocery shopping--Wholefoods I frequent is in the same mall as Anthropologie , and I made a detour.


saraah - love the top and I like how you balanced it out with the leggings! And...the purse is fabulous


----------



## baysidebeauty

baysidebeauty said:


> The Graphic Clouds arrived today. I like it but I don't know if the print is quite "right" for me. The 12 fits, but I'm thinking the 14 might fit better - I'll call the outlets to see if they have a 14 if I decide I like the print enough to keep it.
> 
> Pardon the wrinkles in the dress - it was just thrown in the box, kind of a in ball, it arrived all wrinkly. Normally Saks packs things nicely, wonder what happened this time.


 

My lucky day today!  I snagged a larger size from the outlet in Hawaii, which is on it's way to me.  Dang, I'm like a bloodhound sometimes tracking down what I want


----------



## Blueberry12

Stunning pieces ladies!


I only have this DVF top so far ,but I really love it.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Blueberry12 said:


> Stunning pieces ladies!
> 
> 
> I only have this DVF top so far ,but I really love it.


 

Oooh, that is a gorgeous color!


----------



## Blueberry12

baysidebeauty said:


> Oooh, that is a gorgeous color!



Thanx!

It`s the most beautiful shade of green IRL.


----------



## sammix3

**saraah** said:


> thanks, megt10!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, sammix3!  where are your modeling pix of new dvf purchases?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, phiphi!  i love your preppy look!  you don't even look like a "mom" with all your louboutins!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks, cascherping!  you look great in your bolo skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> you know, i was actually expecting a paler color myself ... so, it was a pleasant surprise when i received it.  you should get it too, and we can be ibiza twins!



Hopefully I'll be able to wear one this week.  I don't know yet since the weather is still a bit cool.  But I do know that I will be wearing the Tamika on my birthday and that's in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## megt10

Blueberry12 said:


> Stunning pieces ladies!
> 
> 
> I only have this DVF top so far ,but I really love it.


 Love the top, the color is one of my favorites.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> My lucky day today! I snagged a larger size from the outlet in Hawaii, which is on it's way to me. Dang, I'm like a bloodhound sometimes tracking down what I want


 Lol, good for you. I can't wait to see it on you .


----------



## megt10

Happy Easter ladies! Last night I went to a second seder and wore my new Edna dress from the Bloomies F&F sale. I needed to add a cami to it because the top is really voluminous. I had one that was almost the same shade so it looked like it was part of the dress which I liked. I love the dress and may look for another on sale and may try it another size down to see if I can wear it without a cami.


----------



## Blueberry12

megt10 said:


> Love the top, the color is one of my favorites.



Thanx!


----------



## Blueberry12

megt10 said:


> Happy Easter ladies! Last night I went to a second seder and wore my new Edna dress from the Bloomies F&F sale. I needed to add a cami to it because the top is really voluminous. I had one that was almost the same shade so it looked like it was part of the dress which I liked. I love the dress and may look for another on sale and may try it another size down to see if I can wear it without a cami.



Very pretty!


----------



## megt10

Blueberry12 said:


> Very pretty!


 Thank you.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Happy Easter ladies! Last night I went to a second seder and wore my new Edna dress from the Bloomies F&F sale. I needed to add a cami to it because the top is really voluminous. I had one that was almost the same shade so it looked like it was part of the dress which I liked. I love the dress and may look for another on sale and may try it another size down to see if I can wear it without a cami.



You look great!  Very flattering color on you and so spring-like


----------



## phiphi

Blueberry12 said:


> Stunning pieces ladies!
> 
> I only have this DVF top so far ,but I really love it.



that's such a stunning colour blueberry!!



megt10 said:


> Happy Easter ladies! Last night I went to a second seder and wore my new Edna dress from the Bloomies F&F sale. I needed to add a cami to it because the top is really voluminous. I had one that was almost the same shade so it looked like it was part of the dress which I liked. I love the dress and may look for another on sale and may try it another size down to see if I can wear it without a cami.



happy passover to you too meg! this is a wonderful colourway!


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> You look great! Very flattering color on you and so spring-like


 Thanks Bayside, I love the color and the dress is so comfy. It is the perfect dress when you are feeling a bit poochy, between it being that TOM and all the food I ate the day before it was perfect . I did just go to DVF and buy another one on sale a size down. I got the silver and tangerine. I really like the blue on too but I have a few DVF dresses in exactly that color and a similar shape. I am pretty sure a size down will fit I just hope it gives me the option of not having to wear a cami.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> that's such a stunning colour blueberry!!
> 
> 
> 
> happy passover to you too meg! this is a wonderful colourway!


 Thanks Phiphi. I know isn't the color pretty. I fell in love with it when someone here did a mod shot from Bloomies. I patiently waited for F&F and then I snagged it .


----------



## Blueberry12

phiphi said:


> that's such a stunning colour blueberry!!





Thank you!


----------



## kat99

I wanted to share my review and some fit photos of the Zarita dress - I love it!! It runs true to size on me and my full review is here - here are some fit photos below, hope this can help some ladies!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Happy Easter ladies! Last night I went to a second seder and wore my new Edna dress from the Bloomies F&F sale. I needed to add a cami to it because the top is really voluminous. I had one that was almost the same shade so it looked like it was part of the dress which I liked. I love the dress and may look for another on sale and may try it another size down to see if I can wear it without a cami.



You look amazing in the Edna! The colors are so pretty.


----------



## sammix3

kat99 said:


> I wanted to share my review and some fit photos of the Zarita dress - I love it!! It runs true to size on me and my full review is here - here are some fit photos below, hope this can help some ladies!



Gorgeous!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

kat99 said:


> I wanted to share my review and some fit photos of the Zarita dress - I love it!! It runs true to size on me and my full review is here - here are some fit photos below, hope this can help some ladies!


 
Lovely!!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

megt10 said:


> Happy Easter ladies! Last night I went to a second seder and wore my new Edna dress from the Bloomies F&F sale. I needed to add a cami to it because the top is really voluminous. I had one that was almost the same shade so it looked like it was part of the dress which I liked. I love the dress and may look for another on sale and may try it another size down to see if I can wear it without a cami.


 
Cute! I have a DVF maxi dress with the same color combo from last year and I wore it a lot, the color is very pretty with or without a tan.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

What's the name of the print of green background with little white hearts, similar to the this except the hearts are a lot smaller? I saw a lady in a jersey wrap dress with this print and loved it. Don't know if it's still available or not.
http://www.gap.com/browse/product.do?cid=79385&vid=1&pid=101894&scid=101894042

TIA


----------



## phiphi

kat99 said:


> I wanted to share my review and some fit photos of the Zarita dress - I love it!! It runs true to size on me and my full review is here - here are some fit photos below, hope this can help some ladies!



beautiful! thanks kat!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> You look amazing in the Edna! The colors are so pretty.


 Thanks Sammi. I love the color it is going to look awesome with my nude shoes as well. I just couldn't wear them last night because they were killing my toe/ingrown toenail.


AmeeLVSBags said:


> Cute! I have a DVF maxi dress with the same color combo from last year and I wore it a lot, the color is very pretty with or without a tan.


 Thanks Amee. I think it will look really good once I get a little color. I am going to work on that in a little while. It is a gorgeous day again today.


----------



## megt10

kat99 said:


> I wanted to share my review and some fit photos of the Zarita dress - I love it!! It runs true to size on me and my full review is here - here are some fit photos below, hope this can help some ladies!


 Wow you look gorgeous in this dress. Love it on you.


----------



## fieryfashionist

kat99 said:
			
		

> I wanted to share my review and some fit photos of the Zarita dress - I love it!! It runs true to size on me and my full review is here - here are some fit photos below, hope this can help some ladies!



Gorgeous!!   I stopped at two colors with this dress, but I'm sorely tempted to get another!   I saw your blog post and that last comment (re:fit) is so silly... it is meant to be fitted (fits me the same way), and you look fantastic in it!


----------



## fieryfashionist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Duke, tonight's Shul and Passover dinner dress will be the Trapp dress. Thank you for the inspiration. I have only a couple of blazers these days so I paired it with a white sweater. I like it better without the sweater but odds are good I will need it at some point in the evening. I like it better open than closed as well but think it looks ok closed and will only wear it that way if I get cold.



Gorgeous, head to toe!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Blueberry12 said:
			
		

> Stunning pieces ladies!
> 
> I only have this DVF top so far ,but I really love it.



Such a beautiful color!!  I love emerald green!


----------



## fieryfashionist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Happy Easter ladies! Last night I went to a second seder and wore my new Edna dress from the Bloomies F&F sale. I needed to add a cami to it because the top is really voluminous. I had one that was almost the same shade so it looked like it was part of the dress which I liked. I love the dress and may look for another on sale and may try it another size down to see if I can wear it without a cami.



I love this color palette... so fresh and springy!!


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Gorgeous, head to toe!!





fieryfashionist said:


> I love this color palette... so fresh and springy!!



Thank you so much Fiery!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Thanks Bayside, I love the color and the dress is so comfy. It is the perfect dress when you are feeling a bit poochy, between it being that TOM and all the food I ate the day before it was perfect . I did just go to DVF and buy another one on sale a size down. I got the silver and tangerine. I really like the blue on too but I have a few DVF dresses in exactly that color and a similar shape. I am pretty sure a size down will fit I just hope it gives me the option of not having to wear a cami.


 
Oh yea...I understand the pooch all too well, I aways feel poochy!  :shame:

Actually, it's the hippiness I'm developing that I'm having a hard time dealing with.  Well, as DH pointed out, at least wider hips make my waist look smaller :lolots: (<--- um, I wasn't the one laughing at the comment at the time...  :censor


----------



## baysidebeauty

kat99 said:


> I wanted to share my review and some fit photos of the Zarita dress - I love it!! It runs true to size on me and my full review is here - here are some fit photos below, hope this can help some ladies!


 

The Zarita looks great on you!


----------



## fieryfashionist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much Fiery!



You're welcome!


----------



## dbeth

kat99 said:


> I wanted to share my review and some fit photos of the Zarita dress - I love it!! It runs true to size on me and my full review is here - here are some fit photos below, hope this can help some ladies!


k

Oh you look so stunning in this gorgeous dress!!!! I love the Zarita & have been looking at it for a few weeks online.




megt10 said:


> Happy Easter ladies! Last night I went to a second seder and wore my new Edna dress from the Bloomies F&F sale. I needed to add a cami to it because the top is really voluminous. I had one that was almost the same shade so it looked like it was part of the dress which I liked. I love the dress and may look for another on sale and may try it another size down to see if I can wear it without a cami.



LUV!!! You look gorgeous Meg! Coral/Orange colors are my fav for summer.




Blueberry12 said:


> Stunning pieces ladies!
> 
> 
> I only have this DVF top so far ,but I really love it.



This is such a pretty top----I love green, wish I had more of it in my wardrobe.  This would match my green lizard VP's!


----------



## Tmft

jfzmwz said:


> are the older DVF wrap dresses much shorter than the current ones? i bought a jessica dress from ebay in size 2, which is my usual size, and it's quite a bit shorter than i expected. the current size 2 usually hits just above my knee, but this one is quite a bit above, around 34 inches from shoulder to hem.



I have three Jessicas (blue Gingko, spotted frog, and Spring Shadows).  Not noticeably shorter.

According to the nordstrom listing http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-jessica-dress/2935088 the Jessica is 39 shoulder to hem.

Either altered or a fake (sorry).  Does it have the little tag inside that says Jessica


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Oh yea...I understand the pooch all too well, I aways feel poochy!  :shame:
> 
> Actually, it's the hippiness I'm developing that I'm having a hard time dealing with.  Well, as DH pointed out, at least wider hips make my waist look smaller :lolots: (<--- um, I wasn't the one laughing at the comment at the time...  :censor


Lol, that is pretty funny. It sounds like something mine would say


dbeth said:


> k
> 
> Oh you look so stunning in this gorgeous dress!!!! I love the Zarita & have been looking at it for a few weeks online.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LUV!!! You look gorgeous Meg! Coral/Orange colors are my fav for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a pretty top----I love green, wish I had more of it in my wardrobe.  This would match my green lizard VP's!



Thanks Beth, I agree I love this color. Coral/salmon has always been my all time favorite color. Anytime I wear something in this color it just makes me happy


----------



## jfzmwz

Tmft said:


> I have three Jessicas (blue Gingko, spotted frog, and Spring Shadows).  Not noticeably shorter.
> 
> According to the nordstrom listing http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-jessica-dress/2935088 the Jessica is 39 shoulder to hem.
> 
> Either altered or a fake (sorry).  Does it have the little tag inside that says Jessica



i hope it's not a fake! it does have the jessica tag inside with the style number.anything else i should look out for?


----------



## Blueberry12

dbeth said:


> This is such a pretty top----I love green, wish I had more of it in my wardrobe.  This would match my green lizard VP's!




Thanx!

The green Lizard VP's are fantastic!


----------



## mellva

kat99 said:


> I wanted to share my review and some fit photos of the Zarita dress - I love it!! It runs true to size on me and my full review is here - here are some fit photos below, hope this can help some ladies!



You look gorgeous in this Zarita dress. I want this dress so bad, but my hips, rear and chest are way too big. I would look awful in this. I think this dress looks perfect on petite woman.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Happy Easter ladies! Last night I went to a second seder and wore my new Edna dress from the Bloomies F&F sale. I needed to add a cami to it because the top is really voluminous. I had one that was almost the same shade so it looked like it was part of the dress which I liked. I love the dress and may look for another on sale and may try it another size down to see if I can wear it without a cami.




I love this color on you. You look wonderful.


----------



## mellva

jfzmwz said:


> i hope it's not a fake! it does have the jessica tag inside with the style number.anything else i should look out for?




If the dress has the side tag that says Jessica and the material is 100% silk than it should be authentic. The fakes are missing the side tag and the material will say 100% silk jersey.


----------



## mellva

Wasn't someone on this forum looking for the DVF Ginko Jessica? Here's a beautiful one in green and white for a steal!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230772689801?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> I love this color on you. You look wonderful.


 Thank you so much Mellva! You are always so kind with your comments and I appreciate it.


----------



## phiphi

OOTD with the syrahni blouse - more pics in my blog. hope you all had a great weekend everyone!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> OOTD with the syrahni blouse - more pics in my blog. hope you all had a great weekend everyone!


 Wow Phiphi, you look fabulous! Running to your blog again . I love the skirt it is so pretty and feminine.


----------



## baysidebeauty

phiphi said:


> OOTD with the syrahni blouse - more pics in my blog. hope you all had a great weekend everyone!




Looks great!  And I so want those shoes....


----------



## sammix3

Here is one of my new dresses that I got, had to get this taken in so it looks like a shift dress. Super comfy!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Here is one of my new dresses that I got


 OMG I love that on you Sammi! You look great and the print is so perfect on you and for spring.


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> OOTD with the syrahni blouse - more pics in my blog. hope you all had a great weekend everyone!



I love it!!! What a pretty color. There's a strapless parker dress that I want with the same plated skirt and the same color! Love it!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> OMG I love that on you Sammi! You look great and the print is so perfect on you and for spring.



Thanks Meg! I had to wear it today because the next 5 days are gunna rain and be cold


----------



## sammix3

Oh ladies... New arrivals at saks.com. does anyone know if F&F applies for preorder items at Saks? I know it does for bloomies.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Wow Phiphi, you look fabulous! Running to your blog again . I love the skirt it is so pretty and feminine.



thank you so much meg!



baysidebeauty said:


> Looks great!  And I so want those shoes....



 thank you! i love the jaws too - they're a great classic louboutin.



sammix3 said:


> Here is one of my new dresses that I got, had to get this taken in so it looks like a shift dress. Super comfy!



i absolutely adore that print on you - it is perfect!



sammix3 said:


> I love it!!! What a pretty color. There's a strapless parker dress that I want with the same plated skirt and the same color! Love it!



thank you sammi!!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Oh ladies... New arrivals at saks.com. does anyone know if F&F applies for preorder items at Saks? I know it does for bloomies.


 I saw the new arrivals and there is some great stuff on sale. I just got the Akari in Firecracker for 150.00 I have had my eye on that dress for awhile and at that price had to give it a shot. It looks super comfy, love the color and looks like it can be worn really casually as well as dressed up.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I saw the new arrivals and there is some great stuff on sale. I just got the Akari in Firecracker for 150.00 I have had my eye on that dress for awhile and at that price had to give it a shot. It looks super comfy, love the color and looks like it can be worn really casually as well as dressed up.



Cute! The Rita pencil skirt in pink is on sale at bloomies, not sure if I should get it. Any thoughts?


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Cute! The Rita pencil skirt in pink is on sale at bloomies, not sure if I should get it. Any thoughts?


 Sale/Pink no brainer get it, lol. Of course you know that you are asking the wrong person .


----------



## Dukeprincess

*saraah:* You are killing me with all of these cute Ibiza cardigans!  I want them all! 

*kat:* The Zarita is stunning on you.

*Meg:* The Edna is so summery, love the colors!

*Phiphi:* I already own the top, so gimme that skirt and shoes and no one gets hurt! :devil:

*Sammi:* You always look so cute in sheaths.  I am jealous!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> *saraah:* You are killing me with all of these cute Ibiza cardigans! I want them all!
> 
> *kat:* The Zarita is stunning on you.
> 
> *Meg:* The Edna is so summery, love the colors!
> 
> *Phiphi:* I already own the top, so gimme that skirt and shoes and no one gets hurt! :devil:
> 
> *Sammi:* You always look so cute in sheaths. I am jealous!


 Thanks Duke.


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> Cute! The Rita pencil skirt in pink is on sale at bloomies, not sure if I should get it. Any thoughts?



sammi, do you already have a pink skirt? i can't remember... but if not, then go for it!



Dukeprincess said:


> *saraah:* You are killing me with all of these cute Ibiza cardigans!  I want them all!
> 
> *kat:* The Zarita is stunning on you.
> 
> *Meg:* The Edna is so summery, love the colors!
> 
> *Phiphi:* I already own the top, so gimme that skirt and shoes and no one gets hurt! :devil:
> 
> *Sammi:* You always look so cute in sheaths.  I am jealous!



LOL you are the best duke!  thank you!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Cute! The Rita pencil skirt in pink is on sale at bloomies, not sure if I should get it. Any thoughts?


 I just looked at the skirt and it is adorable. I went ahead and got it. I don't own any pink skirts and I just got the Ibiza printed sweater from last week and think the skirt would look good with it.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Sale/Pink no brainer get it, lol. Of course you know that you are asking the wrong person .



Lol I need a 10% off code! Does anyone have an extra to spare?



Dukeprincess said:


> *saraah:* You are killing me with all of these cute Ibiza cardigans!  I want them all!
> 
> *kat:* The Zarita is stunning on you.
> 
> *Meg:* The Edna is so summery, love the colors!
> 
> *Phiphi:* I already own the top, so gimme that skirt and shoes and no one gets hurt! :devil:
> 
> *Sammi:* You always look so cute in sheaths.  I am jealous!



Thanks Duke. That's one advantage in being short, that's about it though. Lol.



phiphi said:


> sammi, do you already have a pink skirt? i can't remember... but if not, then go for it!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL you are the best duke!  thank you!



I don't.. oh man lol.


----------



## linakpl

I love love the look of DVF but even the size 0 is sometimes too big for me and it just isn't worth it to alter it all the time. I only have 2 dresses that fit and both are a stretchy material. Anyone have any suggestions for a specific style that runs small? Thanks!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Here is one of my new dresses that I got, had to get this taken in so it looks like a shift dress. Super comfy!




GORGEOUS!!!  


I agree - you pull off sheaths beautifully.


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammi, dear, I love this dress on you! so fresh and perfect for spring/summer  




sammix3 said:


> Here is one of my new dresses that I got, had to get this taken in so it looks like a shift dress. Super comfy!


----------



## Butterfly_77

I love this outfit. I was looking for such a plead skirt for a long time. Yours is perfect. It's so well paired with your gorgeous loubies!! 



phiphi said:


> OOTD with the syrahni blouse - more pics in my blog. hope you all had a great weekend everyone!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> sammi, dear, I love this dress on you! so fresh and perfect for spring/summer



Thanks S! Wait til you see my other purchases 



Butterfly_77 said:


> I love this outfit. I was looking for such a plead skirt for a long time. Yours is perfect. It's so well paired with your gorgeous loubies!!



Omg isn't it the perfect pleated skirt? So cute and such a pretty color.


----------



## megt10

linakpl said:


> I love love the look of DVF but even the size 0 is sometimes too big for me and it just isn't worth it to alter it all the time. I only have 2 dresses that fit and both are a stretchy material. Anyone have any suggestions for a specific style that runs small? Thanks!!



I found the Jori to run small.


----------



## 4LV

linakpl said:


> I love love the look of DVF but even the size 0 is sometimes too big for me and it just isn't worth it to alter it all the time. I only have 2 dresses that fit and both are a stretchy material. Anyone have any suggestions for a specific style that runs small? Thanks!!


 
The wrap dresses would be fine as you could tie it tighter. and also Zerita dress fits well. I have the gray one it fits fine. HTH


----------



## cascherping

We're shirt sisters! I have the same top and absolutely love it! I really liked how you styled it with the pleated skirt - super cute!


phiphi said:


> OOTD with the syrahni blouse - more pics in my blog. hope you all had a great weekend everyone!


----------



## phiphi

Butterfly_77 said:


> I love this outfit. I was looking for such a plead skirt for a long time. Yours is perfect. It's so well paired with your gorgeous loubies!!



thank you so much butterfly!! 



sammix3 said:


> Thanks S! Wait til you see my other purchases
> 
> Omg isn't it the perfect pleated skirt? So cute and such a pretty color.



 i can't wait to see your other purchases!!! 



cascherping said:


> We're shirt sisters! I have the same top and absolutely love it! I really liked how you styled it with the pleated skirt - super cute!



twinsies!!! thank you cascherping!


----------



## cascherping

Wow - that dress is stunning on you! Love everything about it! 


kat99 said:


> I wanted to share my review and some fit photos of the Zarita dress - I love it!! It runs true to size on me and my full review is here - here are some fit photos below, hope this can help some ladies!


----------



## Butterfly_77

do tell, dear sammi 

I was very very good the last couple of weeks, but I feel that another bulk order could be on the way shortly 

I'll get in touch with you this week  



sammix3 said:


> Thanks S! Wait til you see my other purchases
> 
> 
> 
> Omg isn't it the perfect pleated skirt? So cute and such a pretty color.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> do tell, dear sammi
> 
> I was very very good the last couple of weeks, but I feel that another bulk order could be on the way shortly
> 
> I'll get in touch with you this week



Oh yes definitely, have you seen all the new wraps?


----------



## kat99

Thank you everybody for the kind words!This thread has helped me so much so I'm glad I was able to help out some


----------



## LABAG

**saraah** said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I received my Bloomies order today and wanted to ask your opinion.
> I usually wear 2 in wrap dresses and this one is in 0.
> Does it look super tight, or do you think it's ok?
> I feel like it fits fine in other places, but I wish there was a bit more of a wrap in the thigh to knee area. What do you think? TIA!!!!


 
 Saraah-you should keep it-if its comfortable--it looked great on you!.
I am looking at it also, today is last day for sale-and i can get 10% off as I did a live chat.No tax and I luv the black/grey cream print.
I also love the free returns up till april 29 I think-thats always a bummer to return thngs and have to pay.
I saw it with red  shoes and may try with red peeptoes-to jazz it up a bit


----------



## Tamarind

linakpl said:


> I love love the look of DVF but even the size 0 is sometimes too big for me and it just isn't worth it to alter it all the time. I only have 2 dresses that fit and both are a stretchy material. Anyone have any suggestions for a specific style that runs small? Thanks!!



I have a similar problem.  I have had good luck with the Zarita(see kat's beautiful photos for inspiration) and the Reina.


----------



## Tamarind

kat99 said:


> I wanted to share my review and some fit photos of the Zarita dress - I love it!! It runs true to size on me and my full review is here - here are some fit photos below, hope this can help some ladies!




Love this dress on you.  I had been thinking about this dress for months, and then I saw a link to it on your blog over a month ago.   I took another look and decided to go for it.  I got a black one.  Thank you for posting reviews of it too.  I agree with everything you said, and not with the person who commented on your blog that it pulled in the back.  Even if in a size larger, it would still have little lines like that, and it would be too big in other areas.  I debated the 0 and 2 endlessly but in the end decided the dress looks better fitted.   Your photos convince me I was right.


----------



## kat99

Tamarind said:


> Love this dress on you.  I had been thinking about this dress for months, and then I saw a link to it on your blog over a month ago.   I took another look and decided to go for it.  I got a black one.  Thank you for posting reviews of it too.  I agree with everything you said, and not with the person who commented on your blog that it pulled in the back.  Even if in a size larger, it would still have little lines like that, and it would be too big in other areas.  I debated the 0 and 2 endlessly but in the end decided the dress looks better fitted.   Your photos convince me I was right.



Ah, thank you! You made me feel better, I was worried about that after that comment, lol  I'm so glad you like the dress - do you wear it with your Kellys?


----------



## jfzmwz

mellva said:


> If the dress has the side tag that says Jessica and the material is 100% silk than it should be authentic. The fakes are missing the side tag and the material will say 100% silk jersey.



that's good to know, thank you! i do love the print, DH will just have to get used to the shorter length haha! will post a pic with the dress soon!


----------



## Tamarind

kat99 said:


> Ah, thank you! You made me feel better, I was worried about that after that comment, lol  I'm so glad you like the dress - do you wear it with your Kellys?



I haven't worn mine yet but may be wearing it tonight (unless another dvf dress wins out).   I planned to wear it with my black Kelly Pochette, but I would wear it with any of my Kellys.  It's a very versatile dress.   

I love how you styled yours with the YSLshoes- the proportion is perfect on you.

The dress fits your figure perfectly. I love that dvf dresses are comfortable and designed to be moved around in.   You look great and comfortable in it.


----------



## SFSDShopper

Hi! I am new to TPF, but have been a longtime lurker on this thread. In fact, I found this thread because I was looking for pictures of a particular DVF dress, and DukePrincess had posted just the photo I was hoping to see. I love DVF, and hope to join in with you guys!

Does anyone have experience with DVF bikinis? Are they true to size or do they tend to run small?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Welcome *SFSDShopper!* :welcome2:  Glad I could help you out!

I've never tried her bikinis, but seeing as though her dresses run on the smaller side, I'd guess you might want to size up?

Sale on DVF.com ladies!  Including this gorgeous colorway of the Aina.
http://www.dvf.com/Aina-Dress/D9596...or=BLMGT&start=36&preselectsize=yes&cgid=sale


----------



## LABAG

wow, was on sight and saw the desert orchid Jeanne dress on sale-and of course there was extra 20% on select items-which was really not correctly stated. I am waiting paitently for the response.....it was not in the select items-but on sale-we'll see....
Loved that print.


----------



## sammix3

Wearing my Burma rose reina today


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my Burma rose reina today


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my Burma rose reina today


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my Burma rose reina today



you look amazing! love it!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my Burma rose reina today



Oh I love that print!   I see you are taking a note from *meg* with the leggings trick!  We're all rubbing off on one another.


----------



## sooz19

Dukeprincess...did you get the new georginne pants?  If so, how did they end up working for you?


----------



## Dukeprincess

sooz19 said:


> Dukeprincess...did you get the new georginne pants?  If so, how did they end up working for you?



You were right, they sucked.   They fit, but the material was weird.


----------



## sooz19

Dukeprincess said:


> You were right, they sucked.  They fit, but the material was weird.


 
Such a bummer since they were so cute in theory...but glad to know that it wasn't just me.


----------



## cheburashka

Dukeprincess said:


> You were right, they sucked.   They fit, but the material was weird.



Duke, you definitely are an enabler and an awesome one that that ! Ever since I saw trapp on you with pearls, I can not stop thinking about it. 

Does this look look legit ? Seller has good reviews it seems. Also is trapp true to size ? I wear four in wraps.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-398-DIA...A_WC_Dresses&hash=item4844ece401#ht_710wt_922


----------



## fieryfashionist

Looks so good on you!! 




sammix3 said:


> Wearing my Burma rose reina today


----------



## fieryfashionist

So I'm absolutely in love with the paper forest purple print, but the Francesca just won't work for me as a dress  (unless I pair it with leggings, but then that'd be my only styling option), cuz it's super short and sheer.

This one:
http://www.dvf.com/Francesca-Dress/...PFPPL&start=39&preselectsize=yes&cgid=printed

Sooo, I found this fun dress in the print exclusive to Intermix, here:

http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...ane+von+furstenberg&sortby=newArrivals&page=1

I think it'll be perfect for my upcoming vacation, plus I can throw on some flat sandals and wear it around the city, too!   I threw it on and didn't have time to style it (the front ties look better tied in the back I thought), but here it is!!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


>





baysidebeauty said:


>





phiphi said:


> you look amazing! love it!





Dukeprincess said:


> Oh I love that print!   I see you are taking a note from *meg* with the leggings trick!  We're all rubbing off on one another.





fieryfashionist said:


> Looks so good on you!!



Thank you my lovely DVF ladies!


----------



## sammix3

fieryfashionist said:


> So I'm absolutely in love with the paper forest purple print, but the Francesca just won't work for me as a dress  (unless I pair it with leggings, but then that'd be my only styling option), cuz it's super short and sheer.
> 
> This one:
> http://www.dvf.com/Francesca-Dress/...PFPPL&start=39&preselectsize=yes&cgid=printed
> 
> Sooo, I found this fun dress in the print exclusive to Intermix, here:
> 
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...ane+von+furstenberg&sortby=newArrivals&page=1
> 
> I think it'll be perfect for my upcoming vacation, plus I can throw on some flat sandals and wear it around the city, too!   I threw it on and didn't have time to style it (the front ties look better tied in the back I thought), but here it is!!



How cute is that!  My friend ordered the Francesca also and it didn't work for her either.


----------



## fieryfashionist

sammix3 said:
			
		

> How cute is that!  My friend ordered the Francesca also and it didn't work for her either.



Aww, thanks!   Yeah, the fit on the Francesca is all wonky, haha... as long as I have something in the print that works though, I'm good!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my Burma rose reina today


 I love this print and you look so good in the wrap dress.


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> So I'm absolutely in love with the paper forest purple print, but the Francesca just won't work for me as a dress  (unless I pair it with leggings, but then that'd be my only styling option), cuz it's super short and sheer.
> 
> This one:
> http://www.dvf.com/Francesca-Dress/...PFPPL&start=39&preselectsize=yes&cgid=printed
> 
> Sooo, I found this fun dress in the print exclusive to Intermix, here:
> 
> http://www.intermixonline.com/produ...ane+von+furstenberg&sortby=newArrivals&page=1
> 
> I think it'll be perfect for my upcoming vacation, plus I can throw on some flat sandals and wear it around the city, too!  I threw it on and didn't have time to style it (the front ties look better tied in the back I thought), but here it is!!


 I love this dress and have looked at it several time but know that it would be way too short on me even with flats. It looks so cute on you. I would love to see this print in a wrap dress.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I love this print and you look so good in the wrap dress.



Thanks Meg! No wrap here though lol.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh I love that print!  I see you are taking a note from *meg* with the leggings trick! We're all rubbing off on one another.


 Yep, love the leggings on a cold day. I can't wear tights, wish I could, but they hurt my toes. I get bad ingrown toenails.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Thanks Meg! No wrap here though lol.


 Heading to the kitchen for coffee Meant sheath dresses. Sorry been up half the night with a sick dog.


----------



## LABAG

Hey gals any thoughts on the julian loopy orange wrap? its an unusual color way-orange, cream and pink, but nevertheless nice-a fresh summer look
Anyone seen it? I only have you gals and the sites to enjoy DVF-NO STORES IN MY AREA-ugh
Thanks 
sammix luv theat dress on you -colors fab!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Heading to the kitchen for coffee Meant sheath dresses. Sorry been up half the night with a sick dog.



Oh no!!! I hope he's better soon.



LABAG said:


> Hey gals any thoughts on the julian loopy orange wrap? its an unusual color way-orange, cream and pink, but nevertheless nice-a fresh summer look
> Anyone seen it? I only have you gals and the sites to enjoy DVF-NO STORES IN MY AREA-ugh
> Thanks
> sammix luv theat dress on you -colors fab!



Thanks hun! I think someone else here may have that print? It's not for me though.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Oh no!!! I hope he's better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hun! I think someone else here may have that print? It's not for me though.


 Thanks Sammi me too. Two nights of no sleep is catching up with me.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi me too. Two nights of no sleep is catching up with me.



I know you're loving the Edna right now and there's a new print on shopbop called petal lagoon. It's really pretty!


----------



## Tmft

SFSDShopper said:


> Hi! I am new to TPF, but have been a longtime lurker on this thread. In fact, I found this thread because I was looking for pictures of a particular DVF dress, and DukePrincess had posted just the photo I was hoping to see. I love DVF, and hope to join in with you guys!
> 
> Does anyone have experience with DVF bikinis? Are they true to size or do they tend to run small?



Welcome!  I joined for the same reason--the DVF thread!

I have bought several DVF swimsuits  The sizing is in-line with DVF sizing--I'm an 8 in DvF and wear a "M" in her swim.  I  like my Warhol ring bikini and my Jane in cool river leonard http://www.ssense.com/women/product/diane_von_furstenberg/jane_bikini_bottoms/37455 I over-liked my Warhol ring bikini and it's worn out (happens to swimsuits if you actually...swim). 

 I bought the string bikini  http://www.theoutnet.com/product/37905 (in a different print) and found it way too skimpy for my body.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I know you're loving the Edna right now and there's a new print on shopbop called petal lagoon. It's really pretty!


 Oh my you are right, I love that! Right now I am waiting for my Edna from DVF that I got on sale to arrive. It will be here Monday. I sized down in it to see if that helps with not needing a cami. I won't order another of this style until I know which size I like better. I got my Akari Dress in Firecracker today from the Saks sale well worth 150.00. I love it. It is super lightweight and very simple, easy to dress up or dress down.


----------



## sammix3

I used my birthday gift from DVF to order the kimmie in freesia today. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## cascherping

Oooh - out of curiousity, can you tell me what the birthday gift from DVF is? Thank you!



sammix3 said:


> I used my birthday gift from DVF to order the kimmie in freesia today. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## sammix3

cascherping said:


> Oooh - out of curiousity, can you tell me what the birthday gift from DVF is? Thank you!



$50 off. I think its only applicable for full price items at the boutique only. I did a phone order.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I used my birthday gift from DVF to order the kimmie in freesia today. Can't wait to get it!


 I can't wait to see it .


----------



## baysidebeauty

Does anyone know when summer/short-sleeve wraps usually come out?


----------



## Greentea

Hey ladies! Back from NYC and a trip to the Meatpacking District with one of my most perfect fitting DVF dresses ever - the Chioma! It's a very fine cotton and silk knit that I think will work for 3 seasons where I live.  I'm in my ugly workout gear right now but I'm planning to wear this baby this week for sure - when it warms up.

http://www.shopbop.com/chioma-intar...534374302023737&extid=froogle-DIAVF4088213834


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my Burma rose reina today



Looks way better on you than it did me!! LOL! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> Looks way better on you than it did me!! LOL! Gorgeous!!!



Oh no. Well maybe because you're way skinnier than me lol. But thanks anyway hun.


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> Hey ladies! Back from NYC and a trip to the Meatpacking District with one of my most perfect fitting DVF dresses ever - the Chioma! It's a very fine cotton and silk knit that I think will work for 3 seasons where I live.  I'm in my ugly workout gear right now but I'm planning to wear this baby this week for sure - when it warms up.
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/chioma-intar...534374302023737&extid=froogle-DIAVF4088213834



Cute!! Can't wait to see it on you.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Greentea said:


> Hey ladies! Back from NYC and a trip to the Meatpacking District with one of my most perfect fitting DVF dresses ever - the Chioma! It's a very fine cotton and silk knit that I think will work for 3 seasons where I live.  I'm in my ugly workout gear right now but I'm planning to wear this baby this week for sure - when it warms up.
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/chioma-intar...534374302023737&extid=froogle-DIAVF4088213834



Be sure to post a pic!


----------



## LABAG

LABAG said:


> wow, was on sight and saw the desert orchid Jeanne dress on sale-and of course there was extra 20% on select items-which was really not correctly stated. I am waiting paitently for the response.....it was not in the select items-but on sale-we'll see....
> Loved that print.


 Well halleleuigh I got the desert orchid  Julian coming my way!!!! DVF gave me the 20% and didnt have the 14 so I got the 12 -(I have some 12 wraps already) and an additional 15 % off. I cant wait-hope it works, but will make sure-been zumba ing.......


----------



## SFSDShopper

LABAG said:


> Well halleleuigh I got the desert orchid  Julian coming my way!!!! DVF gave me the 20% and didnt have the 14 so I got the 12 -(I have some 12 wraps already) and an additional 15 % off. I cant wait-hope it works, but will make sure-been zumba ing.......



Ooo... I love the desert orchid print. I am jealous about the 20% and 15% off. I see that all sale items are an extra 20% off until the 15th. I am trying to decide which ONE item I am going to buy.


----------



## sammix3

LABAG said:


> Well halleleuigh I got the desert orchid  Julian coming my way!!!! DVF gave me the 20% and didnt have the 14 so I got the 12 -(I have some 12 wraps already) and an additional 15 % off. I cant wait-hope it works, but will make sure-been zumba ing.......



Nice!!


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> Oh no. Well maybe because you're way skinnier than me lol. But thanks anyway hun.



NOT!!! It was just a hair too short and I needed it to be a dress, not tunic.


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> NOT!!! It was just a hair too short and I needed it to be a dress, not tunic.



Yeah its too short for work so I need to wear leggings, but not for work I can wear it as a dress


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Hey ladies! Back from NYC and a trip to the Meatpacking District with one of my most perfect fitting DVF dresses ever - the Chioma! It's a very fine cotton and silk knit that I think will work for 3 seasons where I live. I'm in my ugly workout gear right now but I'm planning to wear this baby this week for sure - when it warms up.
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/chioma-intar...534374302023737&extid=froogle-DIAVF4088213834


 Oh that is so pretty. I can't wait to see it on you!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Yeah its too short for work so I need to wear leggings, but not for work I can wear it as a dress


I envy you that you can wear the Reina as a dress at all. On me it is a tunic. I have one and after seeing you in yours pulled it out and wore it yesterday as a tunic with Wolford thick wool leggings. I took pics belted and without the belt. I wore it belted.


----------



## baysidebeauty

x


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I envy you that you can wear the Reina as a dress at all. On me it is a tunic. I have one and after seeing you in yours pulled it out and wore it yesterday as a tunic with Wolford thick wool leggings. I took pics belted and without the belt. I wore it belted.



This looks great with the leggings!  Love it!


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> This looks great with the leggings! Love it!


 Thanks Baysidebeauty. It is definitely a tunic on me and so thick leggings are a must .


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I envy you that you can wear the Reina as a dress at all. On me it is a tunic. I have one and after seeing you in yours pulled it out and wore it yesterday as a tunic with Wolford thick wool leggings. I took pics belted and without the belt. I wore it belted.



Hello twin! I love that print and that was my first reina. I remember I was hesitant about the print but decided to try it on anyways and fell in love. I actually wore that for my birthday last year lol.


----------



## SFSDShopper

megt10 said:


> I envy you that you can wear the Reina as a dress at all. On me it is a tunic. I have one and after seeing you in yours pulled it out and wore it yesterday as a tunic with Wolford thick wool leggings. I took pics belted and without the belt. I wore it belted.



Wow!! This outfit looks so fantastic on you! I love the black and white. I have been wondering if I could pull off the Reina as a tunic, but I think I might just be a tad too short (5'5").


----------



## megt10

SFSDShopper said:


> Wow!! This outfit looks so fantastic on you! I love the black and white. I have been wondering if I could pull off the Reina as a tunic, but I think I might just be a tad too short (5'5").


 Thanks so much. I am almost 5'7" but am really short waisted my inseam is about 34". When I sit down I look like I am about 5' tall.


----------



## cheburashka

megt10 said:


> I envy you that you can wear the Reina as a dress at all. On me it is a tunic. I have one and after seeing you in yours pulled it out and wore it yesterday as a tunic with Wolford thick wool leggings. I took pics belted and without the belt. I wore it belted.



After seeing our Sammi shine in her beautiful burma rose ,  I bought my own one last night. I solved the length problem by going up one size to a 6, the fit difference is barely noticeable and it can always be taken in by the tailor, but the length is def longer and more dress vs tuniclike. Just sommmething to consider for reina galsl


----------



## cheburashka

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my Burma rose reina today



Sammi, you made a deep lasting impression on me, how beautiful you looked ! I went to nordies last night with a sole idea of just browsing and maybe trying on a few pieces to wait for the sale, and literally could.not.walk.away without that dress


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> Sammi, you made a deep lasting impression on me, how beautiful you looked ! I went to nordies last night with a sole idea of just browsing and maybe trying on a few pieces to wait for the sale, and literally could.not.walk.away without that dress



Aww thanks babe!! You are too sweet  BTW, I tried on the Kimmie skirt again at Saks today and totally agree with you! I do think its better than the Koto so good thing I returned those. Can't wait til they go on sale because I want the black and red! I'm so not a red person but I think it would go so nice with black and white. Thank YOU for commenting on those skirts! My purple will arrive this week


----------



## megt10

cheburashka said:


> After seeing our Sammi shine in her beautiful burma rose ,  I bought my own one last night. I solved the length problem by going up one size to a 6, the fit difference is barely noticeable and it can always be taken in by the tailor, but the length is def longer and more dress vs tuniclike. Just sommmething to consider for reina galsl


I would actually have returned it but it was a Rue final sale. So I made the best of it. I would have to go up several sizes for it to be even remotely long enough to be considered a dress.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I would actually have returned it but it was a Rue final sale. So I made the best of it. I would have to go up several sizes for it to be even remotely long enough to be considered a dress.



Is there enough fabric to have the hem taken down?  Easy alteration and not too $$ if you need to take it to the tailor.  I've noticed some DVF dresses have plenty of excess fabric for hem adjustments while others do not


----------



## cheburashka

baysidebeauty said:


> Is there enough fabric to have the hem taken down?  Easy alteration and not too $$ if you need to take it to the tailor.  I've noticed some DVF dresses have plenty of excess fabric for hem adjustments while others do not



With Reina it's maybe like 3/4 of an inch, not a whole lot. 

Sammi, glad you liked the skirt !!!!!! Can not wait for the modeling pics!

Btw, if you are downtown this week, the girl at Nordies at DVF counter told me they should be getting a giant shipment of DVF by the end of this week, so if they are any new cute pieces you are dying to try on, next weekend will be great !


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> With Reina it's maybe like 3/4 of an inch, not a whole lot.
> 
> Sammi, glad you liked the skirt !!!!!! Can not wait for the modeling pics!
> 
> Btw, if you are downtown this week, the girl at Nordies at DVF counter told me they should be getting a giant shipment of DVF by the end of this week, so if they are any new cute pieces you are dying to try on, next weekend will be great !



I'll probably be here again this coming weekend


----------



## baysidebeauty

What do you guys think of this of this belt with the Newsy?  Love the dress, hate the belt that came with it, trying to find something else.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> I envy you that you can wear the Reina as a dress at all. On me it is a tunic. I have one and after seeing you in yours pulled it out and wore it yesterday as a tunic with Wolford thick wool leggings. I took pics belted and without the belt. I wore it belted.




Love this Reina on you Meg. You look so pretty!!!


----------



## SFSDShopper

megt10 said:


> I would actually have returned it but it was a Rue final sale. So I made the best of it. I would have to go up several sizes for it to be even remotely long enough to be considered a dress.



But you look so great in that outfit, that I'd be happy if I were you that it ended up being a final sale. I've had Rue final sales that are still hanging unworn in my closet.


----------



## SFSDShopper

baysidebeauty said:


> What do you guys think of this of this belt with the Newsy?  Love the dress, hate the belt that came with it, trying to find something else.



I like the belt, but ultimately would want to know what shoes you would pair with it for the final decision.


----------



## mellva

baysidebeauty said:


> What do you guys think of this of this belt with the Newsy?  Love the dress, hate the belt that came with it, trying to find something else.



I love that dress. Do you have a belt that is a little thinner and not so wide?


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> Wearing my Burma rose reina today




I love this Reina on you. That's a beautiful print.


----------



## baysidebeauty

SFSDShopper said:


> I like the belt, but ultimately would want to know what shoes you would pair with it for the final decision.



Either black patent or black suede pumps, depending on season - nothing spectacular, but the basic work pumps.


----------



## baysidebeauty

mellva said:


> I love that dress. Do you have a belt that is a little thinner and not so wide?



Yea, the self-belt is much thinner, but it doesn't want to lay flat, it gets all twisted, it's a really cheap buckle. 

I still have the tags attached to the belt in the pic, I can always return it - the only reason I bought it is for this dress.


----------



## mellva

baysidebeauty said:


> Yea, the self-belt is much thinner, but it doesn't want to lay flat, it gets all twisted, it's a really cheap buckle.
> 
> I still have the tags attached to the belt in the pic, I can always return it - the only reason I bought it is for this dress.




You should keep the dress. I love the print and it looks great on you. Why don't you try some other belts with it.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Is there enough fabric to have the hem taken down?  Easy alteration and not too $$ if you need to take it to the tailor.  I've noticed some DVF dresses have plenty of excess fabric for hem adjustments while others do not



Nope.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Love this Reina on you Meg. You look so pretty!!!





SFSDShopper said:


> But you look so great in that outfit, that I'd be happy if I were you that it ended up being a final sale. I've had Rue final sales that are still hanging unworn in my closet.



Thanks ladies, I appreciate your kind comments I have learned my lesson with final sales. I won't buy anything that I don't already know how it fits. I am lucky in that I do like this dress as a tunic though I wouldn't buy another. I felt cute and comfy in it. I also wore my red Balenciaga jacket with it.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> What do you guys think of this of this belt with the Newsy?  Love the dress, hate the belt that came with it, trying to find something else.



Agreed on the belt that comes with the dress, I changed mine out too. I wore it with a patent leather belt that is about 1" wide the buckle is also covered in patent leather for a more seamless look. Btw the dress looks great on you.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> I envy you that you can wear the Reina as a dress at all. On me it is a tunic. I have one and after seeing you in yours pulled it out and wore it yesterday as a tunic with Wolford thick wool leggings. I took pics belted and without the belt. I wore it belted.



i envy that you are so tall!! great look meg!



baysidebeauty said:


> What do you guys think of this of this belt with the Newsy?  Love the dress, hate the belt that came with it, trying to find something else.



i love this dress. would pick a thinner belt for it though. definite keep!


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> What do you guys think of this of this belt with the Newsy?  Love the dress, hate the belt that came with it, trying to find something else.



I agree with the others on the thinner belt, definitely a keeper.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Thanks for the input on the belt - will return it.  The dress is definitely a keeper - I've worn it a couple times already with the self-belt, it actually looks pretty good un-belted too.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Anybody seen the Payuma yet IRL?  Looks SO comfortable, but am wondering about the Bright Rose color - wondering if it is a vibrant peachy-pink or the more muted tone that's showing on my monitor - ?


----------



## mellva

These resellers sure take advantage of sellers that are not familiar with DVF. Look at these two great steals that this DVF reseller got. They got the seller to add a BIN for just $25.00 and $60.00. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&item=251040330796&nma=true&rt=nc&si=92i8FlmOvanUR3i3FTS0FlI76wY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...mOvanUR3i3FTS0FlI76wY%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mellva

baysidebeauty said:


> Anybody seen the Payuma yet IRL?  Looks SO comfortable, but am wondering about the Bright Rose color - wondering if it is a vibrant peachy-pink or the more muted tone that's showing on my monitor - ?




I haven't seen the Paymua yet, but I love that color. I would see if I could try it on in the store first.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> i envy that you are so tall!! great look meg!
> 
> 
> 
> i love this dress. would pick a thinner belt for it though. definite keep!


 Thanks so much Phiphi.


----------



## cheburashka

baysidebeauty said:


> Anybody seen the Payuma yet IRL? Looks SO comfortable, but am wondering about the Bright Rose color - wondering if it is a vibrant peachy-pink or the more muted tone that's showing on my monitor - ?


 
haven't seen the dress yet, but I seen a skirt in that color if I am not mistaken, ruthanne ? It's more salmon-ey if anything.


----------



## cheburashka

We need to liven this thread up a bit, where are all the lovely DVF ladies with their incredible sense of style and gorgeous looking DVF outfits?


----------



## baysidebeauty

cheburashka said:


> haven't seen the dress yet, but I seen a skirt in that color if I am not mistaken, ruthanne ? It's more salmon-ey if anything.


 
Oh...that would NOT look good on me!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I envy you that you can wear the Reina as a dress at all. On me it is a tunic. I have one and after seeing you in yours pulled it out and wore it yesterday as a tunic with Wolford thick wool leggings. I took pics belted and without the belt. I wore it belted.



That's so urban cool!


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> We need to liven this thread up a bit, where are all the lovely DVF ladies with their incredible sense of style and gorgeous looking DVF outfits?



I'm wearing the Cahill today


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> I'm wearing the Cahill today



:useless:


----------



## BougieBoo

There are a few DVF items in the Rue La La After-Hours sale...alora bis in black, Genevieve in teal, etc....no prints from what I see, but still some cute pieces!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> That's so urban cool!



Thanks so much Greentea!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I know you're loving the Edna right now and there's a new print on shopbop called petal lagoon. It's really pretty!



I got my Edna today and only had a couple of minutes to try it on. I think sizing down is the way to go in this dress at least for me. I think I will now be able to wear it without a cami. I also got the Rita skirt that you posted Sammi and I love it. I wore it to dinner tonight. Will post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I got my Edna today and only had a couple of minutes to try it on. I think sizing down is the way to go in this dress at least for me. I think I will now be able to wear it without a cami. I also got the Rita skirt that you posted Sammi and I love it. I wore it to dinner tonight. Will post a pic tomorrow.



I didn't end up getting it. Oh well. Oh and I just saw someone posted that F&F is happening on shopbop so I think you need the other Edna! I can't wait to see the skirt on you


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> I didn't end up getting it. Oh well. Oh and I just saw someone posted that F&F is happening on shopbop so I think you need the other Edna! I can't wait to see the skirt on you




Do you know the code?


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I didn't end up getting it. Oh well. Oh and I just saw someone posted that F&F is happening on shopbop so I think you need the other Edna! I can't wait to see the skirt on you


 Code? If there is one I will get that dress I do love the print.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I didn't end up getting it. Oh well. Oh and I just saw someone posted that F&F is happening on shopbop so I think you need the other Edna! I can't wait to see the skirt on you


Ok here is the skirt.


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> Do you know the code?





megt10 said:


> Code? If there is one I will get that dress I do love the print.



It's *inthefamily20*


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Ok here is the skirt.



Omg I love it! Now I regret not getting it ush:


----------



## fieryfashionist

Picked up a scarf (hmm, must have sold out, cuz I can't find it online anymore) with the shopbop code! 

Scarf I got on the Bloomies site:
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...f?ID=589065&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## Dukeprincess

BougieBoo said:


> There are a few DVF items in the Rue La La After-Hours sale...alora bis in black, Genevieve in teal, etc....no prints from what I see, but still some cute pieces!



Thank you for mentioning the Genevieve, because I have one that I need to remember to wear!


----------



## sammix3

fieryfashionist said:


> Picked up a scarf (hmm, must have sold out, cuz I can't find it online anymore) with the shopbop code!
> 
> Scarf I got on the Bloomies site:
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...f?ID=589065&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results



Pretty!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you for mentioning the Genevieve, because I have one that I need to remember to wear!



Let's see!


----------



## sammix3

My kimmie is here! The color is gorgeous and it looks exactly like how it looks online


----------



## fieryfashionist

sammix3 said:
			
		

> My kimmie is here! The color is gorgeous and it looks exactly like how it looks online



I wanna see!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

show it, pretty, pleeeeeze 



sammix3 said:


> My kimmie is here! The color is gorgeous and it looks exactly like how it looks online


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Omg I love it! Now I regret not getting it ush:


 Thanks Sammi! I can't wait to see your purchases .


----------



## sammix3

fieryfashionist said:


> I wanna see!!





Butterfly_77 said:


> show it, pretty, pleeeeeze





megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi! I can't wait to see your purchases .



Patience ladies... I'll wear it tomorrow! 

I'm wearing my Aina today with black tights since its a bit short for work. If i get a chance I'll snap a pic later.


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Patience ladies... I'll wear it tomorrow!
> 
> I'm wearing my Aina today with black tights since its a bit short for work. If i get a chance I'll snap a pic later.



Patience?  What is that?  You know we DVF ladies like instant gratification!


----------



## Tamarind

sammix3 said:


> It's *inthefamily20*



Thank you sammi, just ordered something (not dvf).


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Ok here is the skirt.



I love the color of the skirt!!  You look great, as always


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> It's *inthefamily20*



Thank you!


----------



## LABAG

My  Julian Herringbone navy ,taupe and white dress came in today-love it!
I think although it is a swirl like pattern-the colors are subdude and classic.
Thanks for fellow DVF'er pics. Got it at bloomingdales.....


----------



## baysidebeauty

I just scored a black New Tunis from Shopbop on sale + the 20% coupon Sammi posted worked on top of that


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> I love the color of the skirt!!  You look great, as always



Thank you bayside beauty. I appreciate your kind comments.


----------



## fieryfashionist

megt10 said:
			
		

> Ok here is the skirt.



Pretty in pink!!   Love the Eugenies, too!


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Pretty in pink!!  Love the Eugenies, too!


 Thanks so much Fiery. I love the Eugenies too they are really comfortable for 140's.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday was really warm here and I had a bunch of errands to do. This is one of my favorite lightweight dresses that can be worn super casual. I can't remember the name atm.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Yesterday was really warm here and I had a bunch of errands to do. This is one of my favorite lightweight dresses that can be worn super casual. I can't remember the name atm.



Cute! Is it the Reara?


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Yesterday was really warm here and I had a bunch of errands to do. This is one of my favorite lightweight dresses that can be worn super casual. I can't remember the name atm.



so lovely!!!


----------



## sammix3

My kimmie skirt in freesia


----------



## jfzmwz

finally found a nice red dvf print wrap dress on ebay!

is this an authentic vintage style? 


http://www.ebay.com/itm/38043115976...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3188wt_1144


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> My kimmie skirt in freesia



love this on you sammi! xox


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> so lovely!!!


Thanks Phiphi 


sammix3 said:


> Cute! Is it the Reara?



no it isn't the Reara. Will have to look later when I get home. Btw, love,love,love that skirt on you. You look fantastic. Oh, I ordered the dress from shopbop. Thanks for the code!


----------



## SFSDShopper

megt10 said:


> Yesterday was really warm here and I had a bunch of errands to do. This is one of my favorite lightweight dresses that can be worn super casual. I can't remember the name atm.



You put me to shame when it comes to "errand running" outfits. Wow. I need to start rethinking my errand clothing.


----------



## BougieBoo

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you for mentioning the Genevieve, because I have one that I need to remember to wear!


 
LOL! Glad I could help! Also glad that I'm not the only one who has clothes she forgets to wear!


----------



## BougieBoo

I am so far behind in this thread! And I don't know how to multi-quote! LOL! But you all look awesome!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Yesterday was really warm here and I had a bunch of errands to do. This is one of my favorite lightweight dresses that can be worn super casual. I can't remember the name atm.



Looks great!


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> My kimmie skirt in freesia




Nice!  Never would have thought to pair black with a lavender-ish shade, but it looks really good together


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Yesterday was really warm here and I had a bunch of errands to do. This is one of my favorite lightweight dresses that can be worn super casual. I can't remember the name atm.



One of my favorites on you EVAH! Fab!


----------



## megt10

SFSDShopper said:


> You put me to shame when it comes to "errand running" outfits. Wow. I need to start rethinking my errand clothing.


Thanks so much SFSD, I tend to somewhat dress up most days. When I stop doing that I get really sloppy. Since I don't work outside the home it would be super easy for me to let myself go.


baysidebeauty said:


> Looks great!


thanks Bayside.


Greentea said:


> One of my favorites on you EVAH! Fab!



I knew you would like this look Greentea. I do love the dress so much, it is funky, fun and feels like you aren't wearing anything but a robe. It can be dressed up with heels and the right accessories but I really like wearing it casually with flats.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Yesterday was really warm here and I had a bunch of errands to do. This is one of my favorite lightweight dresses that can be worn super casual. I can't remember the name atm.



Deblina 



sammix3 said:


> My kimmie skirt in freesia



I love that shade of purple!  Gorgeous!



BougieBoo said:


> LOL! Glad I could help! Also glad that I'm not the only one who has clothes she forgets to wear!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Deblina
> 
> 
> 
> I love that shade of purple!  Gorgeous!



Thanks Duke I was hoping you would chime in with the name.


----------



## LABAG

Sammix that color lilac is beautiful! Meg-the dress is so summerry and great for a day out with gal pals.
I am impatiently waiitng my Juluain Desert Orchid....


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> My kimmie skirt in freesia



Wowza! I'm going to have to try the Kimmie


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Yesterday was really warm here and I had a bunch of errands to do. This is one of my favorite lightweight dresses that can be worn super casual. I can't remember the name atm.




I love this on you. I love the yellow and black colors. You look great.


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> My kimmie skirt in freesia




Beautiful color. I love this style on you.


----------



## mellva

jfzmwz said:


> finally found a nice red dvf print wrap dress on ebay!
> 
> is this an authentic vintage style?
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/38043115976...X:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_3188wt_1144



Yes, that is an authentic DVF wrap dress. That one was made exclusively for Neiman Marcus.


----------



## jfzmwz

that's good to know thank you!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Beautiful color. I love this style on you.


 Thanks you Mellva. You are always so kind with your comments .


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> love this on you sammi! xox





megt10 said:


> Thanks Phiphi
> 
> 
> no it isn't the Reara. Will have to look later when I get home. Btw, love,love,love that skirt on you. You look fantastic. Oh, I ordered the dress from shopbop. Thanks for the code!





baysidebeauty said:


> Nice!  Never would have thought to pair black with a lavender-ish shade, but it looks really good together





Dukeprincess said:


> Deblina
> 
> 
> 
> I love that shade of purple!  Gorgeous!





LABAG said:


> Sammix that color lilac is beautiful! Meg-the dress is so summerry and great for a day out with gal pals.
> I am impatiently waiitng my Juluain Desert Orchid....





Greentea said:


> Wowza! I'm going to have to try the Kimmie





mellva said:


> Beautiful color. I love this style on you.



Thank you so much everyone!  I will have another outfit to share tomorrow 

Oh and I'm glad to share the Shopbop code, can't wait to see what everyone got!


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Sammix that color lilac is beautiful! Meg-the dress is so summerry and great for a day out with gal pals.
> I am impatiently waiitng my Juluain Desert Orchid....


 Thanks LA, I can't wait to see you in the Desert Orchid. I have it and always get compliments when I wear it. It is really perfect for spring.


----------



## phiphi

a BIG thank you to ***saraah*** for posting her ibiza cardigan picture and reviewing the colour as being more vibrant than the print on the new jeanne. i totally adore the ibiza and am now so happy to have the graphic clouds as part of the collection. more pics in the blog


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> a BIG thank you to ***saraah*** for posting her ibiza cardigan picture and reviewing the colour as being more vibrant than the print on the new jeanne. i totally adore the ibiza and am now so happy to have the graphic clouds as part of the collection. more pics in the blog


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> a BIG thank you to ***saraah*** for posting her ibiza cardigan picture and reviewing the colour as being more vibrant than the print on the new jeanne. i totally adore the ibiza and am now so happy to have the graphic clouds as part of the collection. more pics in the blog



Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Greentea

phiphi said:


> a BIG thank you to ***saraah*** for posting her ibiza cardigan picture and reviewing the colour as being more vibrant than the print on the new jeanne. i totally adore the ibiza and am now so happy to have the graphic clouds as part of the collection. more pics in the blog



This is a winner! The Ibiza rocks!


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog....glitter Tee


----------



## mellva

phiphi said:


> a BIG thank you to ***saraah*** for posting her ibiza cardigan picture and reviewing the colour as being more vibrant than the print on the new jeanne. i totally adore the ibiza and am now so happy to have the graphic clouds as part of the collection. more pics in the blog




You look gorgeous!!! I love the Ibiza in the graphic clouds.


----------



## skazka74

New markdowns at Nordstrom ! Just got myself a " Kinaya " dress for $ 255 .


----------



## Dukeprincess

skazka74 said:


> New markdowns at Nordstrom ! Just got myself a " Kinaya " dress for $ 255 .



Make sure you wear a slip with that dress, it is very sheer in person.  But it is gorgeous!


----------



## skazka74

Dukeprincess said:


> Make sure you wear a slip with that dress, it is very sheer in person.  But it is gorgeous!



Thank you so much for leting me know !


----------



## SFSDShopper

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog....glitter Tee



Gorgeous top! Adorable dog!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> a BIG thank you to ***saraah*** for posting her ibiza cardigan picture and reviewing the colour as being more vibrant than the print on the new jeanne. i totally adore the ibiza and am now so happy to have the graphic clouds as part of the collection. more pics in the blog


 Love it! Running to your blog again.


----------



## cheburashka

skazka74 said:


> New markdowns at Nordstrom ! Just got myself a " Kinaya " dress for $ 255 .


 
did you see in person or are you planning to wear a slip with it ? Because I seen it and it is  completely absolutely see through even in the darker color, very sheer fabric just fyi.


----------



## weibaobai

Hi SFSD Shopper~ Thanks so much!


SFSDShopper said:


> Gorgeous top! Adorable dog!!


----------



## cheburashka

weibaobai said:


> Hi SFSD Shopper~ Thanks so much!



I was just about to comment too, your hair is soooooo pretty and so perfectly sled, are you a hair stylist by any chancr ? It is just so beautiful, and I love the outfit too !


----------



## regeens

Ladies, may I please get sizing advice on the Leandra Floral Lace shirt dress? I'm a US 2 on Julian and Justin. Should i get the Leandra in a 2 as well? TIA!


----------



## weibaobai

Hi Cheburashka~ Oh thank you very much!  No, I am not a hair stylist....actually far from it!  I actually struggle with my hair all the time.  But lately, I have been using a big hot rollers and blow drying it straight which gives my thin, straight hair a bit more body.  You should try it out...it's from T3 and I got it from Sephora!  

Thanks again



cheburashka said:


> I was just about to comment too, your hair is soooooo pretty and so perfectly sled, are you a hair stylist by any chancr ? It is just so beautiful, and I love the outfit too !


----------



## LABAG

So the Julian LoopyOrange wrap dress came in tonight and I must say it is a very classy dress.
The cream border at the bottom and also on the top give it a more refined look-unlike some of her floral bright wraps. Its different and thats why Im keeping her. I tried with gladiator sandals and perfect!

I will not see this coming and going, and I havent heard any reviews on her and wonder if she was a liked piece.
Love the mix of colors and just plain very funky!! -


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> So the Julian LoopyOrange wrap dress came in tonight and I must say it is a very classy dress.
> The cream border at the bottom and also on the top give it a more refined look-unlike some of her floral bright wraps. Its different and thats why Im keeping her. I tried with gladiator sandals and perfect!
> 
> I will not see this coming and going, and I havent heard any reviews on her and wonder if she was a liked piece.
> Love the mix of colors and just plain very funky!! -



I haven't seen anyone post this dress I hope you are planning to post pics


----------



## skazka74

cheburashka said:


> did you see in person or are you planning to wear a slip with it ? Because I seen it and it is  completely absolutely see through even in the darker color, very sheer fabric just fyi.



I cancelled my order ! Thank you for letting me know ! Sad , it' s such a beautiful dress ..


----------



## cheburashka

skazka74 said:


> I cancelled my order ! Thank you for letting me know ! Sad , it' s such a beautiful dress ..



Awwwwwwww, think of the positives ! You can now spend that money to get sooooo many more dvf outfits, possibilities are endless ! 

You can maybe swing by the store and see it in person ? Perphaps you might find you can make it work afterall ?


----------



## cheburashka

megt10 said:


> I haven't seen anyone post this dress I hope you are planning to post pics



Yes, pic, pics and more pics !


----------



## cheburashka

I had a pretty rough day at the hospital - I am on surgery right now for my clinical clerkship so most of the days I have to be there 5-6am to preround on my patients and today by the end of the week, I was sooooo sleep deprived and sooooooo tired in the state of dellirium, I put on a reina, somehow thinking it was long enough. It wasn't very hospital apprppriate but as a bonus, I got checked out by a few cute docs and got a cute outfit as a result !


----------



## cheburashka

weibaobai said:


> Hi Cheburashka~ Oh thank you very much!  No, I am not a hair stylist....actually far from it!  I actually struggle with my hair all the time.  But lately, I have been using a big hot rollers and blow drying it straight which gives my thin, straight hair a bit more body.  You should try it out...it's from T3 and I got it from Sephora!
> 
> Thanks again



Wow, thank you! I been checking out those hot rollers for a while, now after seeing how breathtakingly gorgeous your hair looks with them, I am dying to get them


----------



## skazka74

cheburashka said:


> I had a pretty rough day at the hospital - I am on surgery right now for my clinical clerkship so most of the days I have to be there 5-6am to preround on my patients and today by the end of the week, I was sooooo sleep deprived and sooooooo tired in the state of dellirium, I put on a reina, somehow thinking it was long enough. It wasn't very hospital apprppriate but as a bonus, I got checked out by a few cute docs and got a cute outfit as a result !



Love it !


----------



## DC-Cutie

cheburashka said:


> It wasn't very hospital apprppriate but as a bonus, I got checked out by a few cute docs and got a cute outfit as a result !



say what now...


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> i had a pretty rough day at the hospital - i am on surgery right now for my clinical clerkship so most of the days i have to be there 5-6am to preround on my patients and today by the end of the week, i was sooooo sleep deprived and sooooooo tired in the state of dellirium, i put on a reina, somehow thinking it was long enough. It wasn't very hospital apprppriate but as a bonus, i got checked out by a few cute docs and got a cute outfit as a result !



hot!


----------



## sammix3

Yesterday was my birthday, the big 24  I wore the Tamika. I took a pic without tights but I ended up wearing it with tights so it was more work appropriate.


----------



## cheburashka

DC-Cutie said:


> say what now...


 
Well, I couldn't exactly do something like go home and change my outfit, just had to run with it and try to see things in the positive light. It's been pretty rough actually - transitioning from a student to all of a sudden working 12-15 hour days on your feet rynning from one ICU to another, people dying on you and just seeing so much grief since a lot of our patients are terminal, just the entire environment and power dynamic of health professional education. Staying positive has been the only thing keeping me going when I come it at 6am, stay till 9-10 and you hardly have 10-15 mins in the entire day to yourself to eat for example. Luckily, preceptor haven't said anything and I'm gonna try to be more focused on what I put on, rather than being in the hospital mentally at all times.


----------



## cheburashka

sammix3 said:


> Yesterday was my birthday, the big 24  I wore the Tamika. I took a pic without tights but I ended up wearing it with tights so it was more work appropriate.


 
wow you loko incredible as always !!!!!!!!!!!! So pretty !


----------



## 4LV

Happy belated Birthday Sam!  You look wonderful in that dress


----------



## LABAG

sammix3 said:


> Yesterday was my birthday, the big 24  I wore the Tamika. I took a pic without tights but I ended up wearing it with tights so it was more work appropriate.


 HAPPPPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Sammix~!!!! what a wonderful age- my baby will be 24 in August and he is so mature(like you) -
I wish you all good things-and that dress is smoking (as my kids wiould say) on you~!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*chebruska:* Sexy doctor! 

*sammi:*  Happy Birthday!  You are SO young!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


>



 thank you duke!



sammix3 said:


> Absolutely stunning!!



thanks sammi!



Greentea said:


> This is a winner! The Ibiza rocks!



thanks greentea!! 



mellva said:


> You look gorgeous!!! I love the Ibiza in the graphic clouds.



thank you mellva - this is such an amazing print.. 



megt10 said:


> Love it! Running to your blog again.



giggle. thanks meg!



LABAG said:


> So the Julian LoopyOrange wrap dress came in tonight and I must say it is a very classy dress.
> The cream border at the bottom and also on the top give it a more refined look-unlike some of her floral bright wraps. Its different and thats why Im keeping her. I tried with gladiator sandals and perfect!
> 
> I will not see this coming and going, and I havent heard any reviews on her and wonder if she was a liked piece. Love the mix of colors and just plain very funky!! -



yay!! can't wait to see pictures!!! 



sammix3 said:


> Yesterday was my birthday, the big 24  I wore the Tamika. I took a pic without tights but I ended up wearing it with tights so it was more work appropriate.



happy birthday sammi!


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> Yesterday was my birthday, the big 24  I wore the Tamika. I took a pic without tights but I ended up wearing it with tights so it was more work appropriate.



Happy 24th!!! I love the Tamika on you.


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> wow you loko incredible as always !!!!!!!!!!!! So pretty !



Thank you hun, you always look fab as well!



cheburashka said:


> Well, I couldn't exactly do something like go home and change my outfit, just had to run with it and try to see things in the positive light. It's been pretty rough actually - transitioning from a student to all of a sudden working 12-15 hour days on your feet rynning from one ICU to another, people dying on you and just seeing so much grief since a lot of our patients are terminal, just the entire environment and power dynamic of health professional education. Staying positive has been the only thing keeping me going when I come it at 6am, stay till 9-10 and you hardly have 10-15 mins in the entire day to yourself to eat for example. Luckily, preceptor haven't said anything and I'm gonna try to be more focused on what I put on, rather than being in the hospital mentally at all times.



I agree, my busy season drove me insane, working 65+ hours, but you can do it!



4LV said:


> Happy belated Birthday Sam!  You look wonderful in that dress



Thank you!



LABAG said:


> HAPPPPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Sammix~!!!! what a wonderful age- my baby will be 24 in August and he is so mature(like you) -
> I wish you all good things-and that dress is smoking (as my kids wiould say) on you~!!!!



Haha you are too funny.



Dukeprincess said:


> *chebruska:* Sexy doctor!
> 
> *sammi:*  Happy Birthday!  You are SO young!







phiphi said:


> thank you duke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks sammi!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks greentea!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you mellva - this is such an amazing print..
> 
> 
> 
> giggle. thanks meg!
> 
> 
> 
> yay!! can't wait to see pictures!!!
> 
> 
> 
> happy birthday sammi!



Thanks hun!



mellva said:


> Happy 24th!!! I love the Tamika on you.



I love the Tamika also! I'm so glad I got it!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Yesterday was my birthday, the big 24  I wore the Tamika. I took a pic without tights but I ended up wearing it with tights so it was more work appropriate.



Happy birthday gorgeous Sammi! I love the dress on you.


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Yesterday was my birthday, the big 24  I wore the Tamika. I took a pic without tights but I ended up wearing it with tights so it was more work appropriate.


 

       Happy birthday!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Got my New Tunis today - wish it were a tad looser in the hips, but it does fit and looks great, love the big snaps on it.  The fabric feels kind of rough, though - nothing like the smooth, fluid silk jersy.  So, I'm on the fence about it...


----------



## Greentea

Happy birthday Sammi!


----------



## Greentea

Here's my new Chioma from NYC! Love this dress. I added the silver chain belt for a little waist definition. This is the size sm. It's a nice cool, fine knit.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Greentea said:


> Here's my new Chioma from NYC! Love this dress. I added the silver chain belt for a little waist definition. This is the size sm. It's a nice cool, fine knit.


 
Looks great!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Here's my new Chioma from NYC! Love this dress. I added the silver chain belt for a little waist definition. This is the size sm. It's a nice cool, fine knit.


 You look fabulous Greentea! I love the dress on you and the belt as well. Is it super hot there today? It is like 94 out right now. I was going to wear a wrap dress tonight for Shul but instead I am breaking out the Akari. It is perfect for the heat.


----------



## Greentea

Thanks, ladies!


----------



## megt10

Ladies here is the Akari in Firecracker that I got on clearance from Saks. It is now almost 100 outside and this dress is perfect for the heat.


----------



## LABAG

Lovely Meg and Greentea so modern and fresh on you!
Ladies I got my Desert  Orchard Julian and love, love,love,love her! Ill have to hide her, cause these colors arenot my  daughter's soroirty's-lol i love them though and they look nice against my olive skin- 
Bayside beauty give it a thougt threw the weekend, and model it again , then decide-i have made many a second decision-(decided to keep) that way.
Its time to take a break on the DVF BANDWAGON-I HAVE SO MANY BEAUTIFUL DRESS THESE LAST FEW MONTHS!( not as many as you Buttterfly:lolots


----------



## Tamarind

Meg I wish I could wear the Akari.  It looks great on you.  It isn't cut right for me and looks like a potato sack on me.  
I guess I should just be happy I am short enough to wear the Reina as a dress (I have two), but I do like it on you as a tunic, too.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Akari in Firecracker that I got on clearance from Saks. It is now almost 100 outside and this dress is perfect for the heat.


 

I *LOVE* the Akari on you!!!  The color is so flattering to your complextion and it fits you well


----------



## Greentea

baysidebeauty said:


> Looks great!





megt10 said:


> You look fabulous Greentea! I love the dress on you and the belt as well. Is it super hot there today? It is like 94 out right now. I was going to wear a wrap dress tonight for Shul but instead I am breaking out the Akari. It is perfect for the heat.





megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Akari in Firecracker that I got on clearance from Saks. It is now almost 100 outside and this dress is perfect for the heat.



Ohhhhh, pretty!! Love that color. It made it to almost 100 by you? I'm only an hour south and it was only around 70 today!


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Lovely Meg and Greentea so modern and fresh on you!
> Ladies I got my Desert Orchard Julian and love, love,love,love her! Ill have to hide her, cause these colors arenot my daughter's soroirty's-lol i love them though and they look nice against my olive skin-
> Bayside beauty give it a thougt threw the weekend, and model it again , then decide-i have made many a second decision-(decided to keep) that way.
> Its time to take a break on the DVF BANDWAGON-I HAVE SO MANY BEAUTIFUL DRESS THESE LAST FEW MONTHS!( not as many as you Buttterfly:lolots


 Thanks so much LA. I hope you post a modeling pic. 


Tamarind said:


> Meg I wish I could wear the Akari. It looks great on you. It isn't cut right for me and looks like a potato sack on me.
> I guess I should just be happy I am short enough to wear the Reina as a dress (I have two), but I do like it on you as a tunic, too.


 Thanks Tamarind. It is a really good cut for me and I felt comfortable even in the heat of the day.


baysidebeauty said:


> I *LOVE* the Akari on you!!! The color is so flattering to your complextion and it fits you well


Thanks so much Bayside. I love the color of the dress too.



Greentea said:


> Ohhhhh, pretty!! Love that color. It made it to almost 100 by you? I'm only an hour south and it was only around 70 today!


 Thanks Greentea. Yeah it was over 100 according to my neighbor. When I checked my phone it said 94 at 2 pm. I sweat it felt like August here. At least I know what dress to throw on come the height of summer.


----------



## phiphi

Greentea said:


> Here's my new Chioma from NYC! Love this dress. I added the silver chain belt for a little waist definition. This is the size sm. It's a nice cool, fine knit.



love this print - and it looks fabulous on you!



megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Akari in Firecracker that I got on clearance from Saks. It is now almost 100 outside and this dress is perfect for the heat.



what a great colour meg - you wear it beautifully.. i'm so jealous of your warm weather!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> love this print - and it looks fabulous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> what a great colour meg - you wear it beautifully.. i'm so jealous of your warm weather!!


 Thanks so much Phiphi. I was shocked at how hot it got. The forecast was for 81.


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> Happy birthday!





megt10 said:


> Happy birthday gorgeous Sammi! I love the dress on you.





Greentea said:


> Happy birthday Sammi!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## sammix3

Greentea said:


> Here's my new Chioma from NYC! Love this dress. I added the silver chain belt for a little waist definition. This is the size sm. It's a nice cool, fine knit.



The chioma looks great on you!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Akari in Firecracker that I got on clearance from Saks. It is now almost 100 outside and this dress is perfect for the heat.



Gorgeous color! Don't you just love DVF on sale? Because it means you can buy more! 

It was pretty hot here yesterday too, it says 74 for SF today.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Gorgeous color! Don't you just love DVF on sale? Because it means you can buy more!
> 
> It was pretty hot here yesterday too, it says 74 for SF today.


 Yep, love a good sale and for 159.00 this dress was a real bargain. I love it because of the color and how flowy and comfortable it is.


----------



## sammix3

LABAG said:


> Lovely Meg and Greentea so modern and fresh on you!
> Ladies I got my Desert  Orchard Julian and love, love,love,love her! Ill have to hide her, cause these colors arenot my  daughter's soroirty's-lol i love them though and they look nice against my olive skin-
> Bayside beauty give it a thougt threw the weekend, and model it again , then decide-i have made many a second decision-(decided to keep) that way.
> Its time to take a break on the DVF BANDWAGON-I HAVE SO MANY BEAUTIFUL DRESS THESE LAST FEW MONTHS!( not as many as you Buttterfly:lolots



I'm in my desert orchid today. Love it and perfect for today's nice SF weather.


----------



## cheburashka

sammix3 said:


> I'm in my desert orchid today. Love it and perfect for today's nice SF weather.



It is indeed simply amazing outside, isn't it ? BTW,  I demand pics from one of ur most beautiful DVFErs !!!!, 

I ordered desert orchid from the outlet too last week, waiting for it to get here.


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> I'm in my desert orchid today. Love it and perfect for today's nice SF weather.




:useless:


----------



## cascherping

Happy belated birthday, Sammi! You look fabulous in your DVF dress!



sammix3 said:


> Yesterday was my birthday, the big 24  I wore the Tamika. I took a pic without tights but I ended up wearing it with tights so it was more work appropriate.


 

Love the print!


Greentea said:


> Here's my new Chioma from NYC! Love this dress. I added the silver chain belt for a little waist definition. This is the size sm. It's a nice cool, fine knit.


 
Gorgeous dress on you!


megt10 said:


> Ladies here is the Akari in Firecracker that I got on clearance from Saks. It is now almost 100 outside and this dress is perfect for the heat.


----------



## Greentea

cascherping said:


> Happy belated birthday, Sammi! You look fabulous in your DVF dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the print!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dress on you!



Thank you! Your blog is too cute!


----------



## cascherping

Thank you so much! It's a lot of fun to work on



Greentea said:


> Thank you! Your blog is too cute!


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> It is indeed simply amazing outside, isn't it ? BTW,  I demand pics from one of ur most beautiful DVFErs !!!!,
> 
> I ordered desert orchid from the outlet too last week, waiting for it to get here.





baysidebeauty said:


> :useless:



I don't have a long mirror where I stay in SF. Only on the first floor and I don't want the other tenants to think I'm weird for taking pics of myself lol.



cascherping said:


> Happy belated birthday, Sammi! You look fabulous in your DVF dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the print!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dress on you!



Thank you hun. DVF is perfect for any occasion.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Ladies, I'm so behind in this thread. But with my wedding in 3 weeks, I have so many other last minute projects...

You're all looking gorgeous and I've seen a gorgeous doctor, a very beautiful meg and some new outfits from our very sweet Sammi. I've seen all the other beautiful ladies, but cannot remember all the names, sorry  

I try to take pics this week of me in DVF 

....and to Sammi, a happy (and well belated) Birthday, sweets.


----------



## megt10

cascherping said:


> Happy belated birthday, Sammi! You look fabulous in your DVF dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the print!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dress on you!


 Thanks Cascherping.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, I'm so behind in this thread. But with my wedding in 3 weeks, I have so many other last minute projects...
> 
> You're all looking gorgeous and I've seen a gorgeous doctor, a very beautiful meg and some new outfits from our very sweet Sammi. I've seen all the other beautiful ladies, but cannot remember all the names, sorry
> 
> I try to take pics this week of me in DVF
> 
> ....and to Sammi, a happy (and well belated) Birthday, sweets.


 Hey Butterfly, thanks for your kind words. I can't wait to see your new outfits.


----------



## phiphi

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, I'm so behind in this thread. But with my wedding in 3 weeks, I have so many other last minute projects...
> 
> You're all looking gorgeous and I've seen a gorgeous doctor, a very beautiful meg and some new outfits from our very sweet Sammi. I've seen all the other beautiful ladies, but cannot remember all the names, sorry
> 
> I try to take pics this week of me in DVF
> 
> ....and to Sammi, a happy (and well belated) Birthday, sweets.



butterfly, three weeks til your wedding!!! that's so exciting! we will need pictures of the wedding too - congratulations!


----------



## LABAG

a FEW WRAPS , BOTH JEANNE AND JULIAN @DVF NOW ON SALE(WISH THEY WERE MORE..........
SAKS HAS 20% FRIENDS-HAVE MONDAY MORNING FUN LADIES!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Sammi, Happy Belated Birthday!!    You are so young!


----------



## Butterfly_77

today, wearing one of my all-time favorites: chain link print!


----------



## Butterfly_77

....and a quick pre-view of my new Justin Two Floral Medley from myTheresa 

(sorry for the crappy iPhone pic...; I'll repost when wearing properly for the first time)


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> today, wearing one of my all-time favorites: chain link print!



You are twins with Mrs. O!  Love that print.

Congrats on the upcoming nuptials!


----------



## Butterfly_77

phiphi said:


> butterfly, three weeks til your wedding!!! that's so exciting! we will need pictures of the wedding too - congratulations!



I'm quite exited too 

thank you so much !


----------



## phiphi

Butterfly_77 said:


> today, wearing one of my all-time favorites: chain link print!



so pretty!!! love both prints on you!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Dukeprincess said:


> You are twins with Mrs. O!  Love that print.
> 
> Congrats on the upcoming nuptials!



thank you so much, Duke!

Yessss, I saw THAT pic of Mrs. O the other day! I just also saw that DVF has been re-re-leasing the chain link print in a New Jeanne Two....maybe I'm getting a back up as I washed this baby a lot and slowly, the color is a bit fading out...


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, I'm so behind in this thread. But with my wedding in 3 weeks, I have so many other last minute projects...
> 
> You're all looking gorgeous and I've seen a gorgeous doctor, a very beautiful meg and some new outfits from our very sweet Sammi. I've seen all the other beautiful ladies, but cannot remember all the names, sorry
> 
> I try to take pics this week of me in DVF
> 
> ....and to Sammi, a happy (and well belated) Birthday, sweets.


Ooh - one of our own is getting married! How exciting! I wonder, If DVF wraps in same color, different prints would make cute/chic bridesmaids dresses!


----------



## Butterfly_77

phiphi said:


> so pretty!!! love both prints on you!





thank you so much! I was a bit hesitant about the flower print, but I'm glad that I bought it


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> ....and a quick pre-view of my new Justin Two Floral Medley from myTheresa
> 
> (sorry for the crappy iPhone pic...; I'll repost when wearing properly for the first time)



Gasp!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> ....and a quick pre-view of my new Justin Two Floral Medley from myTheresa
> 
> (sorry for the crappy iPhone pic...; I'll repost when wearing properly for the first time)



Love this print!! So glad you got it


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, sweets 

I'm glad I got it! I plan to wear it Thursday as by then, spring officially will be back (now it's cold and rainy...)




Greentea said:


> Gasp!





sammix3 said:


> Love this print!! So glad you got it


----------



## Butterfly_77

lol....you're right! this would be totally awesome 



Greentea said:


> Ooh - one of our own is getting married! How exciting! I wonder, If DVF wraps in same color, different prints would make cute/chic bridesmaids dresses!


----------



## AEGIS

i went to my college 5 year reunion and saw so many dvf prints and styles!


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> i went to my college 5 year reunion and saw so many dvf prints and styles!



Would love to see pics if you have any!


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> Would love to see pics if you have any!





i took like zero pics.  i was too busy partying


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> i took like zero pics.  i was too busy partying


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> ....and a quick pre-view of my new Justin Two Floral Medley from myTheresa
> 
> (sorry for the crappy iPhone pic...; I'll repost when wearing properly for the first time)


 I love both dresses on you Butterfly but this one is just fab! I love it. Congrats on your upcoming marriage.


----------



## megt10

I got my Edna dress in Petal Lagoon last night and I love the print. Unfortunately the material is different than the color block dresses and runs smaller. It has a lining that makes the dress fit more tts. So back it goes to Shopbop and since they don't do exchanges anymore and I got the dress with the 20% off I am going to order this dress in my normal size from Saks F&F.


----------



## LABAG

AEGIS said:


> i went to my college 5 year reunion and saw so many dvf prints and styles!


 Bet that was a colorful site
My college reunion would be 36 years-ugh-gosh that is a long time-but it really doesnt feel that way
Hope you had a fantastic time!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I got my Edna dress in Petal Lagoon last night and I love the print. Unfortunately the material is different than the color block dresses and runs smaller. It has a lining that makes the dress fit more tts. So back it goes to Shopbop and since they don't do exchanges anymore and I got the dress with the 20% off I am going to order this dress in my normal size from Saks F&F.



Aww. Well at least you can get it during Saks F&F. Can't wait to see it on you!


----------



## sammix3

Finally some nice weather, wearing my arely bis and cheva cardigan


----------



## LABAG

sammix3 said:


> Finally some nice weather, wearing my arely bis and cheva cardigan


 Nice


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> today, wearing one of my all-time favorites: chain link print!



The chain link looks so good on you!  Truly a classic.   Congrats on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> ....and a quick pre-view of my new Justin Two Floral Medley from myTheresa
> 
> (sorry for the crappy iPhone pic...; I'll repost when wearing properly for the first time)



What a gorgeous springtime print - looks great!


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Finally some nice weather, wearing my arely bis and cheva cardigan




Great work look!


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> Finally some nice weather, wearing my arely bis and cheva cardigan



I love the play with stripes - looks amazing on you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

There is some DVF on The Outnet today and I am happy to say I refrained. :giggles:


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much! I cannot wait to wear it to the office on Thursday (at least if the weather forecast will predict some sunshine)

yeah, the chain link is such a great basic.

thank you so much - I'm getting more exited day by day now 



baysidebeauty said:


> What a gorgeous springtime print - looks great!





baysidebeauty said:


> The chain link looks so good on you!  Truly a classic.   Congrats on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## Butterfly_77

megt10 said:


> I love both dresses on you Butterfly but this one is just fab! I love it. Congrats on your upcoming marriage.



thank you, dear meg, for your kind words. I'm just finalizing all the flower arrangements with the head florist


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> Finally some nice weather, wearing my arely bis and cheva cardigan



sammi, I like this look a lot. I wish we would have some sunshine here  hopefully, spring will be back by Thursday. right now it's around 10-14 celsius degrees and for the weekend they predict 27 !!!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Dukeprincess said:


> There is some DVF on The Outnet today and I am happy to say I refrained. :giggles:



goooooood girl


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Finally some nice weather, wearing my arely bis and cheva cardigan


 I love this dress. You look gorgeous as always.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Help!  Anyone know how the Hardy shirtdress fits?  Am eyeballing one on Ebay but very unsure about the fit and the fabric.


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> Help!  Anyone know how the Hardy shirtdress fits?  Am eyeballing one on Ebay but very unsure about the fit and the fabric.



Hardy or Handy?


----------



## baysidebeauty

The listing says Hardy - ?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item1e6d654963#ht_2751wt_1013


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> The listing says Hardy - ?  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item1e6d654963#ht_2751wt_1013



Oh I see, the Handy is a silk dress with a little ruffle skirt at the bottom.

Not sure how this one runs...looks to be on par with the wraps though, you think?


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh I see, the Handy is a silk dress with a little ruffle skirt at the bottom.
> 
> Not sure how this one runs...looks to be on par with the wraps though, you think?



No clue, if it doesn't fit right there's just no hiding it when you're wearing red  :wondering 


What to do, what to do...


----------



## Dukeprincess

DVF on Gilt tomorrow!


----------



## LavenderIce

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> DVF on Gilt tomorrow!



Mobile pre-sale is going on now. There are only two dresses and a bag and sandals. The dresses were the mini Alba in firecracker and Nobuko in kissing leaves. The former is sold old and the latter only size 0 left.


----------



## coolface

Butterfly_77 said:


> ....and a quick pre-view of my new Justin Two Floral Medley from myTheresa
> 
> (sorry for the crappy iPhone pic...; I'll repost when wearing properly for the first time)


 
OMG, I love this floral print! I check the site and can't justify the DVF dress's price tag! It's like over $500/piece!!! Is it in US dollars or German dollars? 

BTW, congrats on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## BougieBoo

Okay, so I went back to troll the DVF website and snagged a New Jeanne in Midnight Wings at a deep discount. It also looks like there are additional sizes available for some of our recent faves (clouds, orchid large...) May be worth a peek....

(#enablerpost LOL)


----------



## Greentea

BougieBoo said:


> Okay, so I went back to troll the DVF website and snagged a New Jeanne in Midnight Wings at a deep discount. It also looks like there are additional sizes available for some of our recent faves (clouds, orchid large...) May be worth a peek....
> 
> (#enablerpost LOL)



Great find!


----------



## Butterfly_77

coolface said:


> OMG, I love this floral print! I check the site and can't justify the DVF dress's price tag! It's like over $500/piece!!! Is it in US dollars or German dollars?
> 
> BTW, congrats on your upcoming wedding!


 
thank you so much ! Yes, it's in US dollars and the pricing of DVF over here in Europe is ridiculous. That's why I'm normally ordering from DVF.com but in this case needed to go through myTheresa as I haven't found this print anywhere else yet!


----------



## sammix3

Lots of goodies on Gilt but nothing for me


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Lots of goodies on Gilt but nothing for me



I bought a dress, but that's it.  I wanted the draped sweater but someone won't release it from their cart!  Better for my wallet.

A lot of the dresses are on sale other places at cheaper prices.


----------



## DC-Cutie

the prices aren't that great.  It seems as though $199 is the magic number.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Not loving anything... good for my wallet!


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Lots of goodies on Gilt but nothing for me



I really like a couple of dresses on there but per usual not available in my size


----------



## sammix3

Ordered the kimmie in black and red from bloomies. On sale for 30% off plus welcome email 10% plus $25 reward card back for next time!


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Ordered the kimmie in black and red from bloomies. On sale for 30% off plus welcome email 10% plus $25 reward card back for next time!


----------



## AEGIS

they have the Hatsu on sale in a different colorway than they do at bloomies....i am considering getting it.....but yes the colorblocked skirt is more expensive on Gilt than it is at Nordies.  I ordered it last week for $88 or so before tax in the blue and pink combo



idk....if i should go with the Hatsu in navy blue/pink

or the Hatsu in gray/neon green....

what do you ladies think?


----------



## AEGIS

if anyone sees this print on sale in a blouse please let me know   thanks in advance ladies

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...52808?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=7040


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> if anyone sees this print on sale in a blouse please let me know   thanks in advance ladies
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...52808?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=7040



same print, different style.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...CategoryID=10197#fn=spp=52&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=37


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> same print, different style.
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...CategoryID=10197#fn=spp=52&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=37





you are quick!  thanks! i think i saw this in store...can't remember how i felt about the elastic but private sale counts towards sale items.....hmmmmm....grr...can't justify shopping trips until after finals

i like the pants in that print too...but i have a feeling they will go on deeper sale.


----------



## dbeth

Butterfly_77 said:


> ....and a quick pre-view of my new Justin Two Floral Medley from myTheresa
> 
> (sorry for the crappy iPhone pic...; I'll repost when wearing properly for the first time)



I love this print!! Gorgeous!



Greentea said:


> Here's my new Chioma from NYC! Love this dress. I added the silver chain belt for a little waist definition. This is the size sm. It's a nice cool, fine knit.



Love it----love the silver belt with it!! You look so cute!



sammix3 said:


> Yesterday was my birthday, the big 24  I wore the Tamika. I took a pic without tights but I ended up wearing it with tights so it was more work appropriate.




Happy Birthday Sammi!!!!! drinkup:   24?! I feel soooo old.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Here's my new Chioma from NYC! Love this dress. I added the silver chain belt for a little waist definition. This is the size sm. It's a nice cool, fine knit.



How did I miss this?  I  this dress on you!


----------



## LABAG

BougieBoo said:


> Okay, so I went back to troll the DVF website and snagged a New Jeanne in Midnight Wings at a deep discount. It also looks like there are additional sizes available for some of our recent faves (clouds, orchid large...) May be worth a peek....
> 
> (#enablerpost LOL)


 I just saw this dress, cant decide if i like it or love it? I love the black with the grey and yellow-is it a vintage pattern? or something new this season? iT is different than anything by DVF Ive seen
tHE PRICE IS FANTASTIC-ANY PICTURES ANYONE?
tHANKS IN ADVANCE LADIES


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, dbeth 




dbeth said:


> I love this print!! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Love it----love the silver belt with it!! You look so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday Sammi!!!!! drinkup: 24?! I feel soooo old.


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> Ordered the kimmie in black and red from bloomies. On sale for 30% off plus welcome email 10% plus $25 reward card back for next time!


 what a great deal, Sammi !!


----------



## Butterfly_77

time for some green color today


----------



## LABAG

Butterfly_77 said:


> time for some green color today


 As always-beautuful! I have that dress too.


----------



## Butterfly_77

LABAG said:


> As always-beautuful! I have that dress too.


 
cheers, my dear. Please post pics! I love this print and the green is so fresh and unique!


----------



## LABAG

Butterfly-
I dont know how, computer illiterate for picture taking--I do luv to see you in all your wraps-sooooooo fantastic-the fit and the patterns on you-congrats on upcoming nuptials-so exciting to be getting married-I am still 'excited' 36 years later-Best Wishes


----------



## mala1996

I have this DVF Stephanie bag and absolutely LOVE IT !!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> time for some green color today


 Love it Butterfly! DVF does the most beautiful green and it looks fabulous on you.


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> Love it Butterfly! DVF does the most beautiful green and it looks fabulous on you.


 Hi Meg, didnt you get the midnight wings FB jEANNE? dID YOU LIKE IT-OF COURSE IT FIT YOU PERFECT(AS EVERYTHING DOES) THE COLORS? -GREY, BLACK AND YELLOW PRINT- TIA


----------



## Butterfly_77

megt10 said:


> Love it Butterfly! DVF does the most beautiful green and it looks fabulous on you.



thank you, my dear. Yes, indeed, this is the most beautiful (and only) green I'm actually wearing


----------



## Butterfly_77

LABAG said:


> Butterfly-
> I dont know how, computer illiterate for picture taking--I do luv to see you in all your wraps-sooooooo fantastic-the fit and the patterns on you-congrats on upcoming nuptials-so exciting to be getting married-I am still 'excited' 36 years later-Best Wishes



thank you so much, LABAG! Congrats on your 36 years marriage - this wonderful and you're very lucky to still be excited and happy!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> time for some green color today



Lovely and very springy wrap! 



mala1996 said:


> I have this DVF Stephanie bag and absolutely LOVE IT !!



Oooh what a gorgeous bag!  Can you wear it crossbody too? 


Does anyone know how the Maja Two fits?  It is snug in the hip area?


----------



## BougieBoo

LABAG said:


> I just saw this dress, cant decide if i like it or love it? I love the black with the grey and yellow-is it a vintage pattern? or something new this season? iT is different than anything by DVF Ive seen
> tHE PRICE IS FANTASTIC-ANY PICTURES ANYONE?
> tHANKS IN ADVANCE LADIES


 
There is a picture of it in this thread  #megtstrikesagain LOL Whenever I can't decide about a dress I search this thread and voila, there is usually a real-life image. The dress was November's wrap of the month on Facebook...which makes it suprising that it is available!

The pic is on page 422!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> How did I miss this?  I  this dress on you!



Thanks, lady! I love it too. You should get it!


----------



## AEGIS

did anyone snag anything from the bloomies private sale?


----------



## cheburashka

Sammi, 

can you tell me by chance how kivel dress fits ? Is it short ? Did you have it lengthened  ?

I'm between 4-6, 4 in wraps, 6 in reinas, not sure if to order small or medium ?


I also bought the silver foil tube skirt, on Bloomies sale. Excited !


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Hi Meg, didnt you get the midnight wings FB jEANNE? dID YOU LIKE IT-OF COURSE IT FIT YOU PERFECT(AS EVERYTHING DOES) THE COLORS? -GREY, BLACK AND YELLOW PRINT- TIA


 Yes I did get that one and I do love it, I think the print is great. You are very kind thank you for the nice compliment.


----------



## megt10

BougieBoo said:


> There is a picture of it in this thread  #megtstrikesagain LOL Whenever I can't decide about a dress I search this thread and voila, there is usually a real-life image. The dress was November's wrap of the month on Facebook...which makes it suprising that it is available!
> 
> The pic is on page 422!


 LOL, you are too funny. Today I wore a really cute DVF skirt that I found on ebay and it worked perfectly with a tank top and shrug. No pics but maybe next time.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, Duke! and guess what, spring has finally arrived here and it's sunny and everybody puts a smile on their face!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Lovely and very springy wrap!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh what a gorgeous bag!  Can you wear it crossbody too?
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how the Maja Two fits?  It is snug in the hip area?


----------



## foxycleopatra

Dukeprincess said:


> Does anyone know how the Maja Two fits?  It is snug in the hip area?



I had the Maja dress (which I think is the same as Maja Two) and it is a fairly loose-fitting dress....running a tiny bit large even.  Definitely not at all snug in the hip area.  HTH!


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> Sammi,
> 
> can you tell me by chance how kivel dress fits ? Is it short ? Did you have it lengthened  ?
> 
> I'm between 4-6, 4 in wraps, 6 in reinas, not sure if to order small or medium ?
> 
> 
> I also bought the silver foil tube skirt, on Bloomies sale. Excited !



It was long on me, longer than the Reina, so I had it shortened.  Also, the petite was like a moo moo on me, I had to get it taken in.  It's still a pretty loose fit, so I say you should go with a small.


----------



## jfzmwz

does anyone know how this dress fits as well as the length ie is it a mini? 

i cant resist the print! but am worried that it will be a tighter for around the hips (I obviously hate mine!) 

I'm usually a 2 or 4 for the wrap dresses. thanks!


----------



## megt10

jfzmwz said:


> does anyone know how this dress fits as well as the length ie is it a mini?
> 
> i cant resist the print! but am worried that it will be a tighter for around the hips (I obviously hate mine!)
> 
> I'm usually a 2 or 4 for the wrap dresses. thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1700521


I have this dress. It is not a mini. On most people I think it would be knee length. It hits me just above the knee. It is a straight fit and not a lot of stretch. It has a cami that is a bit tight on me because I have a broad back. My dress is a size 2. I normally wear a size 4 in wraps and a 2 in sheath dresses. For me the hip area is fine but I have small hips and not much butt. Here is a pic. So depending on your hip size either a 2 or 4 should work. I kinda wish I had gotten this in a 4 for added comfort.


----------



## Butterfly_77

re Maja Two: I tried one on last Saturday in my usual wrap dress size 10 and it was too snug over the hips. While it was quite loose fitting at the top. The material has no stretch at all. Unfortunately, there was no size 12 available to compare.

but then, I'm a classic hourglass and have real hips...

HTH 



Dukeprincess said:


> Lovely and very springy wrap!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh what a gorgeous bag!  Can you wear it crossbody too?
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how the Maja Two fits?  It is snug in the hip area?


----------



## jfzmwz

megt10 said:
			
		

> I have this dress. It is not a mini. On most people I think it would be knee length. It hits me just above the knee. It is a straight fit and not a lot of stretch. It has a cami that is a bit tight on me because I have a broad back. My dress is a size 2. I normally wear a size 4 in wraps and a 2 in sheath dresses. For me the hip area is fine but I have small hips and not much butt. Here is a pic. So depending on your hip size either a 2 or 4 should work. I kinda wish I had gotten this in a 4 for added comfort.



thanks megt10! the dress looks great on you! why did you want to size up though as it doesn't look tight at all?

if its not too much trouble could you please let me know the measurement of your size 2 dress around the hip area? thank you!


----------



## megt10

jfzmwz said:


> thanks megt10! the dress looks great on you! why did you want to size up though as it doesn't look tight at all?
> 
> if its not too much trouble could you please let me know the measurement of your size 2 dress around the hip area? thank you!


 The reason that I wish that I had sized up was that it is just a tad tight in the chest area. I fixed the problem by switching out a larger cami but it doesn't give the same effect. I measured the dress lying flat at the widest point of the hip area and gently pulling and I got 16.5 straight across. So the hips are probably at most 34. This seems about right to me. My hips are a tad under 33".


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> re Maja Two: I tried one on last Saturday in my usual wrap dress size 10 and it was too snug over the hips. While it was quite loose fitting at the top. The material has no stretch at all. Unfortunately, there was no size 12 available to compare.
> 
> but then, I'm a classic hourglass and have real hips...
> 
> HTH



Thanks for the sizing advice.  I have real hips too, so I'd likely need to size up as well.


----------



## jfzmwz

thanks meg!! guess I had better play safe and get a size 4 

and I think the dress looks gorgeous on you, no effect was lost whatsoever  I
love your DVf collection!


----------



## mellva

Meg, I love that dress on you!!!


----------



## jfzmwz

I'm considering getting this dress. the material is wool but does anyone have an idea how thick the material is? I don't want to swelter!


----------



## dbeth

jfzmwz said:


> does anyone know how this dress fits as well as the length ie is it a mini?
> 
> i cant resist the print! but am worried that it will be a tighter for around the hips (I obviously hate mine!)
> 
> I'm usually a 2 or 4 for the wrap dresses. thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1700521



I tried this on but didn't buy it.  It is more of a straight fit and not a mini. I am curvy, so it was tight across my hips and butt.  HTH!


----------



## jfzmwz

dbeth said:


> I tried this on but didn't buy it.  It is more of a straight fit and not a mini. I am curvy, so it was tight across my hips and butt.  HTH!



thank you! i guess i should try on a similar style before deciding, or just size up so i can alter it after - i can't resist the print! (or maybe meg just models it really well). 

is this style still in stores by any chance?


----------



## megt10

jfzmwz said:


> thanks meg!! guess I had better play safe and get a size 4
> 
> and I think the dress looks gorgeous on you, no effect was lost whatsoever  I
> love your DVf collection!


 


mellva said:


> Meg, I love that dress on you!!!


 Thank you ladies. J I think the 4 would be the way to go. My guess there isn't to much of a size difference. That pic was taken with the cami that came with it and I posted the pics asking if I should size up or not. The consensus was no but I still wish I had for added comfort.


----------



## megt10

jfzmwz said:


> I'm considering getting this dress. the material is wool but does anyone have an idea how thick the material is? I don't want to swelter!
> 
> View attachment 1701682


 This looks similar to the Biker dress and if it is it is very warm with thick wool material. Still if it is a good deal I would get it and save it for winter. I try and look for deals on off season clothing and save them. The dress is really pretty.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore for the first time my Bastiaan tank in Moon Slice Rose that I got on sale at Saks + 20% off . I wore it to take back the Kinaya dress to my local Nordstrom and then out to dinner, I added the shrug for dinner. The reviews were right the dress was not good. Not only was it see through, the material felt rough and it was way oversize. On the up side my local Nordstrom never carried DVF and when I went to return this dress they had a lot of DVF clothing. I didn't have a lot of time to look but I will be going back .


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore for the first time my Bastiaan tank in Moon Slice Rose that I got on sale at Saks + 20% off . I wore it to take back the Kinaya dress to my local Nordstrom and then out to dinner, I added the shrug for dinner. The reviews were right the dress was not good. Not only was it see through, the material felt rough and it was way oversize. On the up side my local Nordstrom never carried DVF and when I went to return this dress they had a lot of DVF clothing. I didn't have a lot of time to look but I will be going back .


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore for the first time my Bastiaan tank in Moon Slice Rose that I got on sale at Saks + 20% off . I wore it to take back the Kinaya dress to my local Nordstrom and then out to dinner, I added the shrug for dinner. The reviews were right the dress was not good. Not only was it see through, the material felt rough and it was way oversize. On the up side my local Nordstrom never carried DVF and when I went to return this dress they had a lot of DVF clothing. I didn't have a lot of time to look but I will be going back .




Meg, you look beautiful!!! I love your Pink CL's.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


>


 


mellva said:


> Meg, you look beautiful!!! I love your Pink CL's.


 Thank you ladies, you are really kind.


----------



## jfzmwz

DVf + CLs= killer combination! love your style!


----------



## jfzmwz

megt10 said:
			
		

> This looks similar to the Biker dress and if it is it is very warm with thick wool material. Still if it is a good deal I would get it and save it for winter. I try and look for deals on off season clothing and save them. The dress is really pretty.



thanks meg! I guess I will give it a miss then. I'll be relocating back to sunny Singapore soon- if I wear this i may get a heat stroke! 

but it's such a great deal at $70 hmmmm... maybe I could just wear it to work in the air conditioning....


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore for the first time my Bastiaan tank in Moon Slice Rose that I got on sale at Saks + 20% off . I wore it to take back the Kinaya dress to my local Nordstrom and then out to dinner, I added the shrug for dinner. The reviews were right the dress was not good. Not only was it see through, the material felt rough and it was way oversize. On the up side my local Nordstrom never carried DVF and when I went to return this dress they had a lot of DVF clothing. I didn't have a lot of time to look but I will be going back .



i love this outfit - i think the yolandas are one of my favourite pairs on you.


----------



## Tmft

jfzmwz said:


> I'm considering getting this dress. the material is wool but does anyone have an idea how thick the material is? I don't want to swelter!
> 
> View attachment 1701682



That looks like the 2006 Utility wool wrap.  I have the Revolutionary Duenne wool wrap and it's similar. The wool IS thick, I wear the dress in cool weather only.  It's not an all season weight. I've been to Singapore-I think you will swelter and melt.

Where did you see it?


----------



## dbeth

jfzmwz said:


> thank you! i guess i should try on a similar style before deciding, or just size up so i can alter it after - i can't resist the print! (or maybe meg just models it really well).
> 
> is this style still in stores by any chance?



I don't think so, but I could be wrong. I can't remember exactly when I tried it on, several months ago I think.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore for the first time my Bastiaan tank in Moon Slice Rose that I got on sale at Saks + 20% off . I wore it to take back the Kinaya dress to my local Nordstrom and then out to dinner, I added the shrug for dinner. The reviews were right the dress was not good. Not only was it see through, the material felt rough and it was way oversize. On the up side my local Nordstrom never carried DVF and when I went to return this dress they had a lot of DVF clothing. I didn't have a lot of time to look but I will be going back .



Perfection!!!!  I love how you can style pieces together Meg. You, Duke & Phi are the best at it!!!  I need to learn from you guys, I always just throw on a dress or a top with skinny jeans. 

One of my local Nordstrom just got DVF in too! It wasn't to many pieces but I was excited. I don't have to drive 40 minutes now to the other location.


----------



## dbeth

Went out for a neighbors 40th Bday Party Friday evening, had a fabulous time!!  Wore my favorite DVF dress-- Mini Julian in Desert Leaf paired with CL Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch.  I can wear this dress over & over and never tire of it!


----------



## surlygirl

*dbeth *-  smokin' as usual! love it!


----------



## elongreach

dbeth said:


> Went out for a neighbors 40th Bday Party Friday evening, had a fabulous time!!  Wore my favorite DVF dress-- Mini Julian in Desert Leaf paired with CL Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch.  I can wear this dress over & over and never tire of it!



You look fabulous!


----------



## phiphi

dbeth said:


> Went out for a neighbors 40th Bday Party Friday evening, had a fabulous time!!  Wore my favorite DVF dress-- Mini Julian in Desert Leaf paired with CL Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch.  I can wear this dress over & over and never tire of it!



HOT DAYUM!  you are smoking!!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*dbeth* - you have like the perfect shape for wrap dresses.  You look AMAZING!!!!


----------



## jfzmwz

Tmft said:
			
		

> That looks like the 2006 Utility wool wrap.  I have the Revolutionary Duenne wool wrap and it's similar. The wool IS thick, I wear the dress in cool weather only.  It's not an all season weight. I've been to Singapore-I think you will swelter and melt.
> 
> Where did you see it?



on ebay  the auction just ended though


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore for the first time my Bastiaan tank in Moon Slice Rose that I got on sale at Saks + 20% off . I wore it to take back the Kinaya dress to my local Nordstrom and then out to dinner, I added the shrug for dinner. The reviews were right the dress was not good. Not only was it see through, the material felt rough and it was way oversize. On the up side my local Nordstrom never carried DVF and when I went to return this dress they had a lot of DVF clothing. I didn't have a lot of time to look but I will be going back .



Oh no!  I thought I warned you about the Kinaya!    I do like your tank though!  The print is awesome and looks great with the pink CLs!



dbeth said:


> Went out for a neighbors 40th Bday Party Friday evening, had a fabulous time!!  Wore my favorite DVF dress-- Mini Julian in Desert Leaf paired with CL Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch.  I can wear this dress over & over and never tire of it!



  *cat calls and wolf whistles*  You are looking HAWT my dear!  Someone get me a glass of water, because you're on FIRE!!!


----------



## megt10

jfzmwz said:


> DVf + CLs= killer combination! love your style!


 Thanks so much J.


jfzmwz said:


> thanks meg! I guess I will give it a miss then. I'll be relocating back to sunny Singapore soon- if I wear this i may get a heat stroke!
> 
> but it's such a great deal at $70 hmmmm... maybe I could just wear it to work in the air conditioning....


  Probably won't get much use in Singapore. If it is similar weight to the Biker wrap then you may never wear it. It wasn't a very cold winter here and I was only able to wear this dress once.


phiphi said:


> i love this outfit - i think the yolandas are one of my favourite pairs on you.


 Thanks so much Phiphi. I really love them they are walkable and comfortable.


dbeth said:


> Perfection!!!! I love how you can style pieces together Meg. You, Duke & Phi are the best at it!!! I need to learn from you guys, I always just throw on a dress or a top with skinny jeans.
> 
> One of my local Nordstrom just got DVF in too! It wasn't to many pieces but I was excited. I don't have to drive 40 minutes now to the other location.


 Aww, thanks so much Beth. I have to say I have learned so much from both Phi and Duke. I was super psyched to see DVF at my local Nordstrom. Prior to that I had to try and get to SCP which isn't that far but with the traffic can take forever.


Dukeprincess said:


> Oh no! I thought I warned you about the Kinaya!  I do like your tank though! The print is awesome and looks great with the pink CLs!
> 
> 
> 
> *cat calls and wolf whistles* You are looking HAWT my dear! Someone get me a glass of water, because you're on FIRE!!!


 Thanks Duke, I got the warning too late the dress had been ordered. Oh well, more $ for something else.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Went out for a neighbors 40th Bday Party Friday evening, had a fabulous time!! Wore my favorite DVF dress-- Mini Julian in Desert Leaf paired with CL Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch. I can wear this dress over & over and never tire of it!


 Wow Beth you are so HOT. I totally agree with DC, you do have the perfect figure for wrap dresses. I am in awe of how fantastic you look.


----------



## SFSDShopper

dbeth said:


> Went out for a neighbors 40th Bday Party Friday evening, had a fabulous time!!  Wore my favorite DVF dress-- Mini Julian in Desert Leaf paired with CL Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch.  I can wear this dress over & over and never tire of it!



Wow! Gorgeous!!


----------



## dbeth

surlygirl said:


> *dbeth *-  smokin' as usual! love it!



Thanks surly dear!! Miss you around here. 




elongreach said:


> You look fabulous!








phiphi said:


> HOT DAYUM!  you are smoking!!!!



Phi!!! 



DC-Cutie said:


> *dbeth* - you have like the perfect shape for wrap dresses.  You look AMAZING!!!!



Aww, thanks DC. THat is so kind of you!!  It's nice that I look somewhat decent in wrap dresses because it's the ONLY DVF dress that I can wear without it being to tight in the hips, butt & boobs. Besides the Deblina. 




Dukeprincess said:


> Oh no!  I thought I warned you about the Kinaya!    I do like your tank though!  The print is awesome and looks great with the pink CLs!
> 
> 
> 
> *cat calls and wolf whistles*  You are looking HAWT my dear!  Someone get me a glass of water, because you're on FIRE!!!



  My dear Duke!! You are always so cute & funny.  Thank you--- my boot camp a few times a week has done me well. Thank god I finally lost some of my Holiday weight I had put on!




megt10 said:


> Wow Beth you are so HOT. I totally agree with DC, you do have the perfect figure for wrap dresses. I am in awe of how fantastic you look.



Aww, thanks  Meg.   I'm just glad that I have at least one style I can wear!!  No designer ticks me off more than DVF!!   I always say I'm done with DVF when I try on her other styles & they don't fit me right. But, I somehow make it into the dressing room at some point.



SFSDShopper said:


> Wow! Gorgeous!!



Thank you sfsdshopper!


----------



## baysidebeauty

dbeth said:


> Went out for a neighbors 40th Bday Party Friday evening, had a fabulous time!!  Wore my favorite DVF dress-- Mini Julian in Desert Leaf paired with CL Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch.  I can wear this dress over & over and never tire of it!




YOWZA you look _*smokin'*_ in that Julian!!!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore for the first time my Bastiaan tank in Moon Slice Rose that I got on sale at Saks + 20% off . I wore it to take back the Kinaya dress to my local Nordstrom and then out to dinner, I added the shrug for dinner. The reviews were right the dress was not good. Not only was it see through, the material felt rough and it was way oversize. On the up side my local Nordstrom never carried DVF and when I went to return this dress they had a lot of DVF clothing. I didn't have a lot of time to look but I will be going back .



Love it with the springy white skirt!


----------



## Greentea

dbeth said:


> Went out for a neighbors 40th Bday Party Friday evening, had a fabulous time!!  Wore my favorite DVF dress-- Mini Julian in Desert Leaf paired with CL Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch.  I can wear this dress over & over and never tire of it!



Fabbbby!!!!!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore for the first time my Bastiaan tank in Moon Slice Rose that I got on sale at Saks + 20% off . I wore it to take back the Kinaya dress to my local Nordstrom and then out to dinner, I added the shrug for dinner. The reviews were right the dress was not good. Not only was it see through, the material felt rough and it was way oversize. On the up side my local Nordstrom never carried DVF and when I went to return this dress they had a lot of DVF clothing. I didn't have a lot of time to look but I will be going back .



Very pretty and summery!



dbeth said:


> Went out for a neighbors 40th Bday Party Friday evening, had a fabulous time!!  Wore my favorite DVF dress-- Mini Julian in Desert Leaf paired with CL Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch.  I can wear this dress over & over and never tire of it!



Holy moly!!  HOTNESS!


----------



## cheburashka

dbeth said:


> Went out for a neighbors 40th Bday Party Friday evening, had a fabulous time!! Wore my favorite DVF dress-- Mini Julian in Desert Leaf paired with CL Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch. I can wear this dress over & over and never tire of it!


 
Oh my god, you look fantastic, the color of the clutch against the color of the dress and your tan skin looks i-n-c-r-e-d-i-b-l-e ! Simply amazing !


----------



## cheburashka

Re: Kinaya, I almost wonder if Nordstrom had a "bad batch" of dresses, I hated the ones I seen there, so thin, completely see through and etc. Imagine my suprise when I went to Bloomies for their sale and their Kinaya looked completely different, not nearly as sheer and the fabric felt heftier, sturdier and did not show. I found a beautiful dress I am able to wear without slip. So I kinda wonder now how could this have happened that the same style of dress looks differently made ?

I'll take pics of mine when I give my big presentation this week.


----------



## dbeth

baysidebeauty said:


> YOWZA you look _*smokin'*_ in that Julian!!!



Thank u bayside!!



Greentea said:


> Fabbbby!!!!!



Thanks Greentea!! 



sammix3 said:


> Very pretty and summery!
> 
> 
> 
> Holy moly!!  HOTNESS!



Thanks Sammi dear!! 



cheburashka said:


> Oh my god, you look fantastic, the color of the clutch against the color of the dress and your tan skin looks i-n-c-r-e-d-i-b-l-e ! Simply amazing !




Aww, thanks!!  Although---I'm not that dark, i am more pale. The pic is a bit darker than it should be, the lighting is poor in my bathroom.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Thanks surly dear!! Miss you around here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phi!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks DC. THat is so kind of you!! It's nice that I look somewhat decent in wrap dresses because it's the ONLY DVF dress that I can wear without it being to tight in the hips, butt & boobs. Besides the Deblina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dear Duke!! You are always so cute & funny. Thank you--- my boot camp a few times a week has done me well. Thank god I finally lost some of my Holiday weight I had put on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks Meg.  I'm just glad that I have at least one style I can wear!! No designer ticks me off more than DVF!!  I always say I'm done with DVF when I try on her other styles & they don't fit me right. But, I somehow make it into the dressing room at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sfsdshopper!


 If I were you I would just concentrate on the wrap dress. I buy them but don't wear them as often as other styles. If they looked like that on me I swear I would sleep in it .


Greentea said:


> Love it with the springy white skirt!


Thanks Greentea, it was such a lovely day and it called for a spring outfit. 



sammix3 said:


> Very pretty and summery!
> 
> Thanks Sammi, speaking of summery I got my new Edna and it is perfect! Thanks so much for pointing it out to me. This one isn't cut as low as the others which means I shouldn't have to wear a cami.
> 
> 
> 
> cheburashka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: Kinaya, I almost wonder if Nordstrom had a "bad batch" of dresses, I hated the ones I seen there, so thin, completely see through and etc. Imagine my suprise when I went to Bloomies for their sale and their Kinaya looked completely different, not nearly as sheer and the fabric felt heftier, sturdier and did not show. I found a beautiful dress I am able to wear without slip. So I kinda wonder now how could this have happened that the same style of dress looks differently made ?
> 
> I'll take pics of mine when I give my big presentation this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, that is really interesting. I loved the dress when I saw it and was really disappointed with the sizing and general quality not to mention the shearness of it. I can't wait to see it on you.
Click to expand...


----------



## dbeth

Meg--  Luv you!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> If I were you I would just concentrate on the wrap dress. I buy them but don't wear them as often as other styles. If they looked like that on me I swear I would sleep in it .
> 
> Thanks Greentea, it was such a lovely day and it called for a spring outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> sammix3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty and summery!
> 
> Thanks Sammi, speaking of summery I got my new Edna and it is perfect! Thanks so much for pointing it out to me. This one isn't cut as low as the others which means I shouldn't have to wear a cami.
> 
> 
> Oh wow, that is really interesting. I loved the dress when I saw it and was really disappointed with the sizing and general quality not to mention the shearness of it. I can't wait to see it on you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it! My black and red kimmies are coming this week, I know I'll get so much use out of them!
Click to expand...


----------



## cheburashka

sammix3 said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were you I would just concentrate on the wrap dress. I buy them but don't wear them as often as other styles. If they looked like that on me I swear I would sleep in it .
> 
> Thanks Greentea, it was such a lovely day and it called for a spring outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it! My black and red kimmies are coming this week, I know I'll get so much use out of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wear mines almost everyday. For sure, you will enjoy them !
Click to expand...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ladies, I need advice on this dress. It's an older style (Francia) that I've coveted forever and decided to buy. I can't tell if I love it or not. I will say I'm sick right now, so even trying this dress on was a challenge, but I need opinions! 







Close up of detailing


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> megt10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I were you I would just concentrate on the wrap dress. I buy them but don't wear them as often as other styles. If they looked like that on me I swear I would sleep in it .
> 
> Thanks Greentea, it was such a lovely day and it called for a spring outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see it! My black and red kimmies are coming this week, I know I'll get so much use out of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh can't wait to see those too
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Ladies, I need advice on this dress. It's an older style (Francia) that I've coveted forever and decided to buy. I can't tell if I love it or not. I will say I'm sick right now, so even trying this dress on was a challenge, but I need opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1702944
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of detailing
> 
> View attachment 1702945


Duke, I love it on you. It is really different and shows off your fabulous figure.


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> Ladies, I need advice on this dress. It's an older style (Francia) that I've coveted forever and decided to buy. I can't tell if I love it or not. I will say I'm sick right now, so even trying this dress on was a challenge, but I need opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1702944
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of detailing
> 
> View attachment 1702945




i hope you feel better.  i do think it looks great on you.


----------



## AEGIS

it's my bday on Thursday...so i need to figure out what to wear...i'd like to wear my Hatsu but I ordered it from another bloomies so idk if it will get here on time...and then pair it with my batik lady peeps

need to figure out a backup


----------



## LABAG

Greentea said:


> Fabbbby!!!!!


 tOTALLY AWESOME-YOU AND THE DRESS! lOVE THE COLOR ON YOU


----------



## mellva

dbeth said:


> Went out for a neighbors 40th Bday Party Friday evening, had a fabulous time!!  Wore my favorite DVF dress-- Mini Julian in Desert Leaf paired with CL Nude Bananes and a yellow Marc Jacobs Eugenie clutch.  I can wear this dress over & over and never tire of it!




I love this Julian on you!!! You have a perfect figure!!!


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Ladies, I need advice on this dress. It's an older style (Francia) that I've coveted forever and decided to buy. I can't tell if I love it or not. I will say I'm sick right now, so even trying this dress on was a challenge, but I need opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1702944
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of detailing
> 
> View attachment 1702945




This Francia looks perfect on you. You should keep it. I hope your feeling better!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you, *meg, aegis and mellva!*   I guess my perception is skewed by being sick!

*Aegis* will you post pics of the Hatsu when you get it?  I am curious to see that dress on.  I almost bought it from the Gilt sale.

I have more DVF to reveal, but until I feel better, they are just sitting in their boxes unopened.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you, *meg, aegis and mellva!*   I guess my perception is skewed by being sick!
> 
> *Aegis* will you post pics of the Hatsu when you get it?  I am curious to see that dress on.  I almost bought it from the Gilt sale.
> 
> I have more DVF to reveal, but until I feel better, they are just sitting in their boxes unopened.



Awww Duke I hope that you are feeling better soon. I always know I am not well when I can't get new clothes out of their boxes. I am looking forward to seeing your new clothes. I have a bunch of stuff I haven't posted either. I am trying to do it as I wear it.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> it's my bday on Thursday...so i need to figure out what to wear...i'd like to wear my Hatsu but I ordered it from another bloomies so idk if it will get here on time...and then pair it with my batik lady peeps
> 
> need to figure out a backup



Happy Birthday Aegis! In regards to what to wear where are you going/doing and what are your other ideas? Can you post pics?


----------



## jfzmwz

Dukeprincess said:


> Ladies, I need advice on this dress. It's an older style (Francia) that I've coveted forever and decided to buy. I can't tell if I love it or not. I will say I'm sick right now, so even trying this dress on was a challenge, but I need opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1702944
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of detailing
> 
> View attachment 1702945



i think this dress looks great on you too! definitely keep it, and get well soon!


----------



## BougieBoo

megt10 said:


> LOL, you are too funny. Today I wore a really cute DVF skirt that I found on ebay and it worked perfectly with a tank top and shrug. No pics but maybe next time.


 
 I haven't ventured into other DVF pieces...I'm absorbed in dress land...I do have a question about your Jeanne in midnight wings, though...does it not have buttons at the cuffs? And is there any gray on the dress? Mine has no buttons and is black, white and yellow even though the picture on the dvf website looks to have some gray, unless my eyes deceived me! I'm trying to decide how I feel about it...haven't tried it on yet...maybe that will be the tipper...if it fits perfectly... Thanks, Meg!


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> Ladies, I need advice on this dress. It's an older style (Francia) that I've coveted forever and decided to buy. I can't tell if I love it or not. I will say I'm sick right now, so even trying this dress on was a challenge, but I need opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1702944
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of detailing
> 
> View attachment 1702945



Duke, I LOVE it on you!!   It really shows off your beautiful figure. I say keep.......but, if you aren't feeling it, return. Because it will just sit in your closet.




mellva said:


> I love this Julian on you!!! You have a perfect figure!!!



Thanks mellva!!!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Ladies, I need advice on this dress. It's an older style (Francia) that I've coveted forever and decided to buy. I can't tell if I love it or not. I will say I'm sick right now, so even trying this dress on was a challenge, but I need opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1702944
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of detailing
> 
> View attachment 1702945



I think it looks great on you, but if you're not 100% sure and can't justify it for the price you paid, then it should go back.



AEGIS said:


> it's my bday on Thursday...so i need to figure out what to wear...i'd like to wear my Hatsu but I ordered it from another bloomies so idk if it will get here on time...and then pair it with my batik lady peeps
> 
> need to figure out a backup



Aegis, no matter what you wear, you will look fabulous! I'm looking forward to see your birthday outfit


----------



## Dukeprincess

jfzmwz said:


> i think this dress looks great on you too! definitely keep it, and get well soon!



Aww, thank you! 



dbeth said:


> Duke, I LOVE it on you!!   It really shows off your beautiful figure. I say keep.......but, if you aren't feeling it, return. Because it will just sit in your closet.
> 
> :



I think because the top part at the bust isn't filled out (because I am not busty), but I do like it.  I am just not used to it.  I am sure if I decide not to use it I can find a friend to take it off my hands for free. 



sammix3 said:


> I think it looks great on you, but if you're not 100% sure and can't justify it for the price you paid, then it should go back.



Well, I paid $69 for it on eBay so can I really be that upset? :giggles:


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Aww, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I think because the top part at the bust isn't filled out (because I am not busty), but I do like it.  I am just not used to it.  I am sure if I decide not to use it I can find a friend to take it off my hands for free.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I paid $69 for it on eBay so can I really be that upset? :giggles:



That is a steal! KEEP KEEP KEEP!


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> Aww, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I think because the top part at the bust isn't filled out (because I am not busty), but I do like it.  I am just not used to it.  I am sure if I decide not to use it I can find a friend to take it off my hands for free.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I paid $69 for it on eBay so can I really be that upset? :giggles:



Well it won't be me, my one thigh would fit that dress!


----------



## jfzmwz

dbeth said:


> Well it won't be me, my one thigh would fit that dress!



you don't know how many people would kill for your curves!!  i myself wish i could fill out my tops better and that my butt is more than just FLAT


----------



## megt10

jfzmwz said:


> you don't know how many people would kill for your curves!!  i myself wish i could fill out my tops better and that my butt is more than just FLAT


 I hear ya! Even when I was fat I was straight up and down just a lot more of it .


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Aww, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I think because the top part at the bust isn't filled out (because I am not busty), but I do like it. I am just not used to it. I am sure if I decide not to use it I can find a friend to take it off my hands for free.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I paid $69 for it on eBay so can I really be that upset? :giggles:


 Duke that is an awesome deal for that dress and it really does look great on you. I have some dresses that do the same thing and so I got these bras that add 2 cup sizes and push up what its there. I swear these things could stop a bullet. I found them at Target and they really work for dresses like this. Without them a few of my dresses wouldn't work at all because the chest area would gape too much.


----------



## megt10

BougieBoo said:


> I haven't ventured into other DVF pieces...I'm absorbed in dress land...I do have a question about your Jeanne in midnight wings, though...does it not have buttons at the cuffs? And is there any gray on the dress? Mine has no buttons and is black, white and yellow even though the picture on the dvf website looks to have some gray, unless my eyes deceived me! I'm trying to decide how I feel about it...haven't tried it on yet...maybe that will be the tipper...if it fits perfectly... Thanks, Meg!


 I will have to look at it later and let you know. If I remember correctly mine is also black white and yellow with no buttons.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Duke that is an awesome deal for that dress and it really does look great on you. I have some dresses that do the same thing and so I got these bras that add 2 cup sizes and push up what its there. I swear these things could stop a bullet. I found them at Target and they really work for dresses like this. Without them a few of my dresses wouldn't work at all because the chest area would gape too much.



I need to invest in one of those bullet bras!


----------



## dbeth

jfzmwz said:


> you don't know how many people would kill for your curves!!  i myself wish i could fill out my tops better and that my butt is more than just FLAT




Thank you.    I don't dislike my body, I just have a love/hate relationship with DVF. Most of the girls here know that about me & that I have an extremely hard time finding dresses that fit.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Ladies, I need advice on this dress. It's an older style (Francia) that I've coveted forever and decided to buy. I can't tell if I love it or not. I will say I'm sick right now, so even trying this dress on was a challenge, but I need opinions!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1702944
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of detailing
> 
> View attachment 1702945



This does everything right for you! I think I have it in black!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I need to invest in one of those bullet bras!



Seriously they do work with the right dress. I have a couple of Roberto Cavalli dresses that are cut in a way that without the bra it just looks awful. With it looks great. When I saw them a woman was making fun of them and asked me now who would wear that? I said I would and in fact think I will get 2  My DH calls them my false advertising bras.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Happy Birthday Aegis! In regards to what to wear where are you going/doing and what are your other ideas? Can you post pics?





sammix3 said:


> Aegis, no matter what you wear, you will look fabulous! I'm looking forward to see your birthday outfit



thanks ladies!  

Meg--i wanted to wear a dress but that isn't an option

I ordered the TAMIKA--and it is terrible.  the fabric is icky and rough.  I would not recommend this dress.

i think this is what i will wear--ignore the head scarf...i couldn't fall asleep [i haven't broken my exam all night schedule and decided to try on outfits]


this is the Elley Skirt [i have two]  i added the belt bc it is too big for me--but i knew that when i bought it.  i planned on getting it altered--but finals took over so i figured a belt would be the best option--i might try to find a seamstress who can turn this around in 24 hours for me though

blouse is by vince
rolando's---which i might switch out to watersnake Luxura and then wear a bright pink clutch. for that pop of color


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Duke that is an awesome deal for that dress and it really does look great on you. I have some dresses that do the same thing and so I got these bras that add 2 cup sizes and push up what its there. I swear these things could stop a bullet. I found them at Target and they really work for dresses like this. Without them a few of my dresses wouldn't work at all because the chest area would gape too much.




i have some like that from victoria's secret

they have so much padding, that when my friend poked my boob in disbelief--i couldn't feel a thing!


----------



## jfzmwz

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i have some like that from victoria's secret
> 
> they have so much padding, that when my friend poked my boob in disbelief--i couldn't feel a thing!



I must check out these bras! first time I have heard of them 

btw, has anyone seen or tried this dress before? im concerned that it may be sheer or clingy as its not the usual silk, but a viscose mix.






I'm just getting started on DVF and it's SO addictive!


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> thanks ladies!
> 
> Meg--i wanted to wear a dress but that isn't an option
> 
> I ordered the TAMIKA--and it is terrible. the fabric is icky and rough. I would not recommend this dress.
> 
> i think this is what i will wear--ignore the head scarf...i couldn't fall asleep [i haven't broken my exam all night schedule and decided to try on outfits]
> 
> 
> this is the Elley Skirt [i have two] i added the belt bc it is too big for me--but i knew that when i bought it. i planned on getting it altered--but finals took over so i figured a belt would be the best option--i might try to find a seamstress who can turn this around in 24 hours for me though
> 
> blouse is by vince
> rolando's---which i might switch out to watersnake Luxura and then wear a bright pink clutch. for that pop of color


 I really love the outfit. It is hard to see a close-up but from what I can see this is a winner. I like the belt with the skirt. I am not sure that I like the shoes with the outfit. I think that the pink clutch would be enough. The skirt is already bright and it seems like the shoe compete with it.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> i have some like that from victoria's secret
> 
> they have so much padding, that when my friend poked my boob in disbelief--i couldn't feel a thing!


 Yep, that sounds like mine. I don't wear them often because it makes me feel a little like Jessica Rabbit  but they really have come in handy.


----------



## megt10

jfzmwz said:


> I must check out these bras! first time I have heard of them
> 
> btw, has anyone seen or tried this dress before? im concerned that it may be sheer or clingy as its not the usual silk, but a viscose mix.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1704310
> 
> 
> I'm just getting started on DVF and it's SO addictive!


 I haven't seen this dress but I love it. If you want one of those bras you check out Target. They are less than 20.00 and good quality as well as comfortable.


----------



## Greentea

AEGIS said:


> thanks ladies!
> 
> Meg--i wanted to wear a dress but that isn't an option
> 
> I ordered the TAMIKA--and it is terrible.  the fabric is icky and rough.  I would not recommend this dress.
> 
> i think this is what i will wear--ignore the head scarf...i couldn't fall asleep [i haven't broken my exam all night schedule and decided to try on outfits]
> 
> 
> this is the Elley Skirt [i have two]  i added the belt bc it is too big for me--but i knew that when i bought it.  i planned on getting it altered--but finals took over so i figured a belt would be the best option--i might try to find a seamstress who can turn this around in 24 hours for me though
> 
> blouse is by vince
> rolando's---which i might switch out to watersnake Luxura and then wear a bright pink clutch. for that pop of color


I love it on you!


----------



## phiphi

AEGIS said:


> thanks ladies!
> 
> Meg--i wanted to wear a dress but that isn't an option
> 
> I ordered the TAMIKA--and it is terrible.  the fabric is icky and rough.  I would not recommend this dress.
> 
> i think this is what i will wear--ignore the head scarf...i couldn't fall asleep [i haven't broken my exam all night schedule and decided to try on outfits]
> 
> 
> this is the Elley Skirt [i have two]  i added the belt bc it is too big for me--but i knew that when i bought it.  i planned on getting it altered--but finals took over so i figured a belt would be the best option--i might try to find a seamstress who can turn this around in 24 hours for me though
> 
> blouse is by vince
> rolando's---which i might switch out to watersnake Luxura and then wear a bright pink clutch. for that pop of color



thanks for the review on the tamika!! 

the pic isn't clear from my computer, but the concept sounds amazing! i like the pop of colour idea too for your clutch too.


----------



## AEGIS

Greentea said:


> I love it on you!





Thanks!

I am so mad! i went to Bloomies to return the Tamika and another DVF dress and low and behold I see the HATSU in the orange colorway in P and in Small--the two sizes I could not find when they were on sale.  The two sizes I asked the sales associate to locate.:censor:  how convenient they show up immediately after the sale is over!

of course--now they're so much more expensive than they were when they were on sale.  im upset.  now i wish i had gotten the large and then just hoped I could eventually find it in my size.  grrr.  bloomies better have a super sale again soon

on a happier note the pink/blue HATSU showed up today.  i might wear that tomorrow since i plan on drinking quite a bit tomorrow


----------



## Dukeprincess

AEGIS said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I am so mad! i went to Bloomies to return the Tamika and another DVF dress and low and behold I see the HATSU in the orange colorway in P and in Small--the two sizes I could not find when they were on sale.  The two sizes I asked the sales associate to locate.:censor:  how convenient they show up immediately after the sale is over!
> 
> of course--now they're so much more expensive than they were when they were on sale.  im upset.  now i wish i had gotten the large and then just hoped I could eventually find it in my size.  grrr.  bloomies better have a super sale again soon
> 
> on a happier note the pink/blue HATSU showed up today.  i might wear that tomorrow since i plan on drinking quite a bit tomorrow



Pictures please!!! 

Also, has anyone tried the Dixy pants?  After my Georginne Two pants experience I am scared if they are the same material.


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> I will have to look at it later and let you know. If I remember correctly mine is also black white and yellow with no buttons.


 iM INTERESTED IN THE COLORS AS WELL-mEG it looks like some grey in your pics-Bougie-please try it on and let us know your reviews-THANKS !


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> iM INTERESTED IN THE COLORS AS WELL-mEG it looks like some grey in your pics-Bougie-please try it on and let us know your reviews-THANKS !


 I will try and take a close up pic of the dress hanging today and post it for you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I've been rather bored with my wrap dresses and have avoided them in my closet like the plague. Today I decided to pull one out and wear it to work, the Mini Julian.


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> I will try and take a close up pic of the dress hanging today and post it for you.


 You're the best Meg!
thanks


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> I've been rather bored with my wrap dresses and have avoided them in my closet like the plague. Today I decided to pull one out and wear it to work, the Mini Julian.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1707110



Gorgeous Duke, you look FAB in it!  Beautiful figure!  I didn't know the mini-Julian came in stripes.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> I've been rather bored with my wrap dresses and have avoided them in my closet like the plague. Today I decided to pull one out and wear it to work, the Mini Julian.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1707110



Va va voom


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> I've been rather bored with my wrap dresses and have avoided them in my closet like the plague. Today I decided to pull one out and wear it to work, the Mini Julian.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1707110




Love it!!


----------



## jfzmwz

Dukeprincess said:


> I've been rather bored with my wrap dresses and have avoided them in my closet like the plague. Today I decided to pull one out and wear it to work, the Mini Julian.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1707110



VERY nice


----------



## jfzmwz

is it just me? i tried on the jeanne black wrap dress, made of viscose/polyamide, and i don't like it as much as the silk jersey wraps as i fancy that this material hugs more - i could make out my pantyline at some angles! anyone had the same experience?

does DVF do solid colour wraps in the silk jersey material?


----------



## Dukeprincess

dbeth said:


> Gorgeous Duke, you look FAB in it!  Beautiful figure!  I didn't know the mini-Julian came in stripes.



Indeed it does! I am a stripes ho, so I HAD to have this even though it is a mini version and I am a giant.  That's why I had to wear the flats with it to work.



DC-Cutie said:


> Va va voom



Thanks chica!  



baysidebeauty said:


> Love it!!



Thank you!  



jfzmwz said:


> VERY nice



Aww, you are too sweet!



jfzmwz said:


> is it just me? i tried on the jeanne black wrap dress, made of viscose/polyamide, and i don't like it as much as the silk jersey wraps as i fancy that this material hugs more - i could make out my pantyline at some angles! anyone had the same experience?
> 
> does DVF do solid colour wraps in the silk jersey material?



I had the same issue with the solid black wrap.  I HATE how she makes such a classic in that material!  It's awful.  I believe there are a few wraps that aren't prints in the silk jersey, I know there was a blue and orange one last season...I think.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I've been rather bored with my wrap dresses and have avoided them in my closet like the plague. Today I decided to pull one out and wear it to work, the Mini Julian.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1707110



Super cute! I totally want this but too bad its not around anymore.


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Super cute! I totally want this but too bad its not around anymore.



Thanks!   I am sorry, maybe it will pop up on Fleabay?

*dbeth:* I lied, I just looked at my tag and I was wrong, the dress name is the *Brisa.* But it is cut just like the Mini Julian!  

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/103044


----------



## jfzmwz

Dukeprincess said:


> I had the same issue with the solid black wrap.  I HATE how she makes such a classic in that material!  It's awful.  I believe there are a few wraps that aren't prints in the silk jersey, I know there was a blue and orange one last season...I think.



ITA!!! i guess i should just focus on the silk jersey dresses  but i really want a solid black or red colour wrap dress 

on the side: does anyone know if this dress is still too sheer even with the lining, or too short?

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...96089&Quantity=1&seqNo=10&EXTRA_PARAMETER=BAG


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> I've been rather bored with my wrap dresses and have avoided them in my closet like the plague. Today I decided to pull one out and wear it to work, the Mini Julian.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1707110




I love that Mini Julian on you!!!  What is the name of that print?


----------



## mellva

Meg, please post a modeling picture of your New Jeanne.


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> I've been rather bored with my wrap dresses and have avoided them in my closet like the plague. Today I decided to pull one out and wear it to work, the Mini Julian.
> 
> View attachment 1707110



gorgeous! you have the perfect figure for this - and the pop of colour just seals the deal!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I've been rather bored with my wrap dresses and have avoided them in my closet like the plague. Today I decided to pull one out and wear it to work, the Mini Julian.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1707110


 I love this on you Duke! So love the stripes and your flats look fantastic with the dress.


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> You're the best Meg!
> thanks


Ok I got a close up of the colors of the dress. There is no grey in it. There are no snaps on the sleeve. The grey just looks like it is there because of the flash.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, please post a modeling picture of your New Jeanne.


 It is in here somewhere Mellva. Sorry I didn't see this post until I got home from the Drs. I am wearing tonight the Tania in Pomme Sky Pink/Black. I love this print and have it in several things . I am also wearing flats which wouldn't be my first choice with this dress but I dislocated my knee last night and am unable to put on a pair of heels. I did try. I feel better though about them after seeing Duke in hers. Oh and Duke here is a pic of the false advertising bra. It works better with heels too.


----------



## BougieBoo

megt10 said:
			
		

> Ok I got a close up of the colors of the dress. There is no grey in it. There are no snaps on the sleeve. The grey just looks like it is there because of the flash.



Thanks Meg! I decided I loved it once I put it on. It's so hard to return a wrap. LOL!! And I feel better knowing that yours didn't have the buttons either. Thanks again!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

BougieBoo said:


> Thanks Meg! I decided I loved it once I put it on. It's so hard to return a wrap. LOL!! And I feel better knowing that yours didn't have the buttons either. Thanks again!!



That looks great!  I actually this dress with the sandals - looks carefree and summery 

Sorry about your dislocated knee - OUCH!


----------



## megt10

BougieBoo said:


> Thanks Meg! I decided I loved it once I put it on. It's so hard to return a wrap. LOL!! And I feel better knowing that yours didn't have the buttons either. Thanks again!!


You are welcome. I think this is a really striking dress and think you will be glad you kept it.


baysidebeauty said:


> That looks great!  I actually this dress with the sandals - looks carefree and summery
> 
> Sorry about your dislocated knee - OUCH!


Thanks Bayside. I got the sandals to wear with summer skirts but they will look good with a lot of my more casual dresses. Like I said it wouldn't have been my first choice but what can you do. Tomorrow I am going to the theatre and have no idea what to wear that won't look out of place.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> It is in here somewhere Mellva. Sorry I didn't see this post until I got home from the Drs. I am wearing tonight the Tania in Pomme Sky Pink/Black. I love this print and have it in several things . I am also wearing flats which wouldn't be my first choice with this dress but I dislocated my knee last night and am unable to put on a pair of heels. I did try. I feel better though about them after seeing Duke in hers. Oh and Duke here is a pic of the false advertising bra. It works better with heels too.



Meg, that is the most beautiful DVF dress!!! I love the colors. I have never seen the Tania on. I want this dress. Where did you get it? I'm so sorry to hear about dislocating your knee. I hope you start feeling better.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, that is the most beautiful DVF dress!!! I love the colors. I have never seen the Tania on. I want this dress. Where did you get it? I'm so sorry to hear about dislocating your knee. I hope you start feeling better.


 Thanks Mellva. I got it from one of the Rue sales. I totally love it. It works a bit better for me than the regular wrap dresses because the self belt on the wrap is thinner and stays on my waist better.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Does this seem authentic?  is the seller legit?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-DIANE-V...WC_Dresses&hash=item27c393e2fa#ht_1545wt_1024


----------



## baysidebeauty

Anyone seen the New Julian in marbled rose IRL?  I'm normally not an orange person, I look terrible in it, but I'm strangely drawn to this one - wondering if the color IRL is this orange or more of a yellowish or perhaps a sorbet color - ?


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Anyone seen the New Julian in marbled rose IRL? I'm normally not an orange person, I look terrible in it, but I'm strangely drawn to this one - wondering if the color IRL is this orange or more of a yellowish or perhaps a sorbet color - ?


 It looks more sorbet from the pics, not a true orange. It is really pretty.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> It is in here somewhere Mellva. Sorry I didn't see this post until I got home from the Drs. I am wearing tonight the Tania in Pomme Sky Pink/Black. I love this print and have it in several things . I am also wearing flats which wouldn't be my first choice with this dress but I dislocated my knee last night and am unable to put on a pair of heels. I did try. I feel better though about them after seeing Duke in hers. Oh and Duke here is a pic of the false advertising bra. It works better with heels too.



LOVE it! I'm so sorry about your knee!! I actually think the flats look great with this. Casual-chic!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> I've been rather bored with my wrap dresses and have avoided them in my closet like the plague. Today I decided to pull one out and wear it to work, the Mini Julian.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1707110



I swear, I could live in your closet. Here's another one I wish I'd pounced on! I love me a good stripy dress AND the fact that it's a a nice modern mini - WINNER!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> It is in here somewhere Mellva. Sorry I didn't see this post until I got home from the Drs. I am wearing tonight the Tania in Pomme Sky Pink/Black. I love this print and have it in several things . I am also wearing flats which wouldn't be my first choice with this dress but I dislocated my knee last night and am unable to put on a pair of heels. I did try. I feel better though about them after seeing Duke in hers. Oh and Duke here is a pic of the false advertising bra. It works better with heels too.



Oh no, I am really sorry about your knee.  I do love the false advertising bra.  I am going to get me one. 



baysidebeauty said:


> Anyone seen the New Julian in marbled rose IRL?  I'm normally not an orange person, I look terrible in it, but I'm strangely drawn to this one - wondering if the color IRL is this orange or more of a yellowish or perhaps a sorbet color - ?



It is a light yellowish orange in person.  I saw it the other day.  It is orange though, but a lighter orange.



Greentea said:


> I swear, I could live in your closet. Here's another one I wish I'd pounced on! I love me a good stripy dress AND the fact that it's a a nice modern mini - WINNER!!



Aww you're so sweet.  I could live in yours too!


----------



## Mabelle62

Hello Lovelies!
I read through quite a lot of pages of this thread but I have some questions for you all, I am new to DVF and I have been saving my pennies to buy a wrap dress. Any tips or things I should know before I buy as they aren't any shop near me and I will have to order online. I am a bit worried because I am not sure it will suit me, I am 5 9', very slim and not much going in the boobie dept so I am worried the dress will be too short and I won't fill up the front! Also what shoes and bags do you wear with them, I saw a lot of pics on this thread but any extra advice would be welcome! Many thanks


----------



## simmmchen

Mabelle62 said:


> Hello Lovelies!
> I read through quite a lot of pages of this thread but I have some questions for you all, I am new to DVF and I have been saving my pennies to buy a wrap dress. Any tips or things I should know before I buy as they aren't any shop near me and I will have to order online. I am a bit worried because I am not sure it will suit me, I am 5 9', very slim and not much going in the boobie dept so I am worried the dress will be too short and I won't fill up the front! Also what shoes and bags do you wear with them, I saw a lot of pics on this thread but any extra advice would be welcome! Many thanks


Hi Mabelle!

Best advice is probably to look out for sales. Four of my DvF pieces were bought on sale (under 150$ from over 300$). They do go on sale quite often, on the DvF site as well as the big US department stores (Saks, NM, bloomies).

As far as pairing with bags/shoes, I tend to wear them with solid colored accessories (because the items I have have busy patterns and I don't have flashy style), but you could do whatever works for you/your dress!

I can't give any advice regarding fit, because I am the opposite of you so to speak... short and curvy 

Best of luck!


----------



## simmmchen

Hi DvF lovers!

I've posted on here before, but it's been a while! I still love checking in and seeing your pictures, so thank you for sharing 

*I have a question: I am going to be in NY soon and I am considering visiting the Woodbury Common outlets in Central Valley, which is home to the DvF outlet as well *

If any of you have been there, can you please shed some light: Did they have nice items, especially dresses or wrap dresses or did they only have not-so-desirable prints/items? Was the discount good?

Thank you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Mabelle62 said:


> Hello Lovelies!
> I read through quite a lot of pages of this thread but I have some questions for you all, I am new to DVF and I have been saving my pennies to buy a wrap dress. Any tips or things I should know before I buy as they aren't any shop near me and I will have to order online. I am a bit worried because I am not sure it will suit me, I am 5 9', very slim and not much going in the boobie dept so I am worried the dress will be too short and I won't fill up the front! Also what shoes and bags do you wear with them, I saw a lot of pics on this thread but any extra advice would be welcome! Many thanks



:welcome2:  Happy you have decided to join the obsession! 

Wraps tend to run small, so depending on your measurements and the fabric, sometimes you can size up 1-2 sizes.  Though some wraps do run TTS.  If you have questions about a specific wrap, post them here and others will chime in and assist you.

I am also pretty tall (5'8), but not slim, curvalicious, and I can wear between a 6-12 in DVF.  How confusing is that?!



simmmchen said:


> Hi DvF lovers!
> 
> I've posted on here before, but it's been a while! I still love checking in and seeing your pictures, so thank you for sharing
> 
> *I have a question: I am going to be in NY soon and I am considering visiting the Woodbury Common outlets in Central Valley, which is home to the DvF outlet as well *
> 
> If any of you have been there, can you please shed some light: Did they have nice items, especially dresses or wrap dresses or did they only have not-so-desirable prints/items? Was the discount good?
> 
> Thank you!



I've never been to the store, but I have ordered from there.  The items aren't that discounted, but they do have some nice items.  They tend to get the things from last season there.


----------



## Mabelle62

Many thanks for all the advice! Sheesh I think I am going to have fun with the sizes but these dresses are so chic I am sure it will be worth it!


----------



## mashanyc

Gwyneth Paltrow and Diane                 http://cdn.thegloss.com/files/2012/05/o-GWYNETH-PALTROW-SIDEBOOB-570.jpg


----------



## baysidebeauty

Mabelle62 said:


> Hello Lovelies!
> I read through quite a lot of pages of this thread but I have some questions for you all, I am new to DVF and I have been saving my pennies to buy a wrap dress. Any tips or things I should know before I buy as they aren't any shop near me and I will have to order online. I am a bit worried because I am not sure it will suit me, I am 5 9', very slim and not much going in the boobie dept so I am worried the dress will be too short and I won't fill up the front! Also what shoes and bags do you wear with them, I saw a lot of pics on this thread but any extra advice would be welcome! Many thanks



DVF sizing is all over the place IME - depends on the cut of the dress and the fabric, some fabrics are just more forgiving.  As an example, I'm a solid 14 in a wrap but can wear a 12 in some styles and even a 10 in others yet a 14 in the traditional (non-silk) jersey dresses tend be on the tight side and show every bump and bulge so I generally have to pass on those  :shame: .

I would advise making a trip to a brick and mortar that carries DVF wraps and try on the basic styles (New Julian and New Jeanne) and go from there - if you know your regular DVF wrap size, it's easier to interpret advice re: sizing.


----------



## baysidebeauty

simmmchen said:


> Hi DvF lovers!
> 
> I've posted on here before, but it's been a while! I still love checking in and seeing your pictures, so thank you for sharing
> 
> *I have a question: I am going to be in NY soon and I am considering visiting the Woodbury Common outlets in Central Valley, which is home to the DvF outlet as well *
> 
> If any of you have been there, can you please shed some light: Did they have nice items, especially dresses or wrap dresses or did they only have not-so-desirable prints/items? Was the discount good?
> 
> Thank you!



I've never been to an outlet but have ordered from the one in CA and HI - excellent service IME.  The wraps ran $241 and were from the last collection (e.g. a few months old but not old-old).


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> It is in here somewhere Mellva. Sorry I didn't see this post until I got home from the Drs. I am wearing tonight the Tania in Pomme Sky Pink/Black. I love this print and have it in several things . I am also wearing flats which wouldn't be my first choice with this dress but I dislocated my knee last night and am unable to put on a pair of heels. I did try. I feel better though about them after seeing Duke in hers. Oh and Duke here is a pic of the false advertising bra. It works better with heels too.




  I totally had to do a double take because when I saw that purple lace bra, I thought to myself---why in the h*ll does Meg have a bra in her siggy for?! 

Already commented on your gorgeous dress in CL, but you dislocated your knee? Wow, are you ok? I know that had to hurt. I twisted my knee a few years ago playing my husband Wii Bowling (yeah, I know....kindof funny ) and it was swollen for 6 months, couldn't bend or straighten it. I was so upset that I couldn't wear my CL shoes!  

Hope you recover fast Meg! Take it easy on those stilettos!


----------



## jfzmwz

meg: hope your knee recovers soon!!


----------



## jfzmwz

has anyone seen this IRL or owns this? Im eyeing this on
ebay but am wondering how this print would work out


----------



## fieryfashionist

jfzmwz said:
			
		

> has anyone seen this IRL or owns this? Im eyeing this on
> ebay but am wondering how this print would work out



I have this dress!!  Bought it on eBay a few years ago maybe!  It fits well and the green is a really pretty, vibrant shade of kelly green!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> LOVE it! I'm so sorry about your knee!! I actually think the flats look great with this. Casual-chic!


 Thanks Greentea. I am going to try these shoes with a lot of my more casual dresses that I have bought recently. Since I don't own many flat sandals I have an excuse to get a few more pair . I wish I could wear regular flats but they kill my feet.


Dukeprincess said:


> Oh no, I am really sorry about your knee. I do love the false advertising bra. I am going to get me one.
> 
> 
> 
> It is a light yellowish orange in person. I saw it the other day. It is orange though, but a lighter orange.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww you're so sweet. I could live in yours too!


 Thanks Duke, I think the bra is great in certain dresses. If you take a look at the black dress that I posted in the CL thread I actually have curves. I was wearing one of these bras. The real name of them is Self-Expressions and I think Maidenform makes them I got them at Target.


dbeth said:


> I totally had to do a double take because when I saw that purple lace bra, I thought to myself---why in the h*ll does Meg have a bra in her siggy for?!
> 
> Already commented on your gorgeous dress in CL, but you dislocated your knee? Wow, are you ok? I know that had to hurt. I twisted my knee a few years ago playing my husband Wii Bowling (yeah, I know....kindof funny ) and it was swollen for 6 months, couldn't bend or straighten it. I was so upset that I couldn't wear my CL shoes!
> 
> Hope you recover fast Meg! Take it easy on those stilettos!


 LOL Beth, you missed the false advertising bra discussion. BTW I was wearing one of those with that black dress, hence a much more flattering look. My knee is feeling better but I don't know how long it will be before I am really back in heels. I was so not happy and it was mainly because of my shoes.


jfzmwz said:


> meg: hope your knee recovers soon!!


 Thanks so much.


----------



## megt10

Mabelle62 said:


> Hello Lovelies!
> I read through quite a lot of pages of this thread but I have some questions for you all, I am new to DVF and I have been saving my pennies to buy a wrap dress. Any tips or things I should know before I buy as they aren't any shop near me and I will have to order online. I am a bit worried because I am not sure it will suit me, I am 5 9', very slim and not much going in the boobie dept so I am worried the dress will be too short and I won't fill up the front! Also what shoes and bags do you wear with them, I saw a lot of pics on this thread but any extra advice would be welcome! Many thanks


 Welcome Mabelle! I am almost 5'7" and thin, straight up and down with not a lot going on up top so to speak. I own several wrap dresses and most are long enough for me. My inseam is 34 and I am really short waisted. I wear a size 2 in sheath dresses and a size 4 in wrap dresses though I can wear a 6 as well. As far as it suiting you I can't say. I love the wrap dresses but personally think that they look best on curvier women. I add a padded bra like the one a few pages back and that helps some. As far as bags go it depends on the dress.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> It is in here somewhere Mellva. Sorry I didn't see this post until I got home from the Drs. I am wearing tonight the Tania in Pomme Sky Pink/Black. I love this print and have it in several things . I am also wearing flats which wouldn't be my first choice with this dress but I dislocated my knee last night and am unable to put on a pair of heels. I did try. I feel better though about them after seeing Duke in hers. Oh and Duke here is a pic of the false advertising bra. It works better with heels too.



oh meg! i hope you're okay!! hugs to you and hoping you have a speedy recovery..

like *dbeth* i did a double take with that bra pic, but now i get it... LMAO. i should look at that false advertising bra...



Mabelle62 said:


> Hello Lovelies!
> I read through quite a lot of pages of this thread but I have some questions for you all, I am new to DVF and I have been saving my pennies to buy a wrap dress. Any tips or things I should know before I buy as they aren't any shop near me and I will have to order online. I am a bit worried because I am not sure it will suit me, I am 5 9', very slim and not much going in the boobie dept so I am worried the dress will be too short and I won't fill up the front! Also what shoes and bags do you wear with them, I saw a lot of pics on this thread but any extra advice would be welcome! Many thanks



hi mabelle! welcome to the addiction! in a lot of the dvf descriptions, they actually have the length of the dress listed, so i've often found that helps. i'm 5'3 and also have little to offer in the bubbie section.  given that i'm shorter, i have to wear heels with the wraps or i will look too short. in terms of purses, it's what i have around that makes it.. i don't make a point to match. finally, as you can see from the taller ladies, *duke* and *meg*, they wear flats beautifully with them. can't wait to see what you get!



simmmchen said:


> Hi DvF lovers!
> 
> I've posted on here before, but it's been a while! I still love checking in and seeing your pictures, so thank you for sharing
> 
> *I have a question: I am going to be in NY soon and I am considering visiting the Woodbury Common outlets in Central Valley, which is home to the DvF outlet as well *
> 
> If any of you have been there, can you please shed some light: Did they have nice items, especially dresses or wrap dresses or did they only have not-so-desirable prints/items? Was the discount good?
> 
> Thank you!



i haven't been there, but my girlfriend was just recently. she said there wasn't a lot of selection in the smaller sizes but she did find dresses. i am so jealous you're going!! have fun!



mashanyc said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow and Diane                 http://cdn.thegloss.com/files/2012/05/o-GWYNETH-PALTROW-SIDEBOOB-570.jpg



ooh cool!! thanks for sharing!



jfzmwz said:


> has anyone seen this IRL or owns this? Im eyeing this on
> ebay but am wondering how this print would work out
> 
> View attachment 1711718



it's gorgeous! i vote buy! it is perfect for spring/summer!


----------



## phiphi

today in gizela for a dreary rainy day. more pictures in the blog.


----------



## dbeth

jfzmwz said:


> has anyone seen this IRL or owns this? Im eyeing this on
> ebay but am wondering how this print would work out
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1711718




So pretty!! I luv green!!  




megt10 said:


> Thanks Greentea. I am going to try these shoes with a lot of my more casual dresses that I have bought recently. Since I don't own many flat sandals I have an excuse to get a few more pair . I wish I could wear regular flats but they kill my feet.
> 
> Thanks Duke, I think the bra is great in certain dresses. If you take a look at the black dress that I posted in the CL thread I actually have curves. I was wearing one of these bras. The real name of them is Self-Expressions and I think Maidenform makes them I got them at Target.
> 
> LOL Beth, you missed the false advertising bra discussion. BTW I was wearing one of those with that black dress, hence a much more flattering look. My knee is feeling better but I don't know how long it will be before I am really back in heels. I was so not happy and it was mainly because of my shoes.
> 
> Thanks so much.



So funny that we get upset when we can't wear our shoes. :giggles:
  Forget the pain!! That's no big deal, but not being able to wear our shoes is!!   




phiphi said:


> today in gizela for a dreary rainy day. more pictures in the blog.



Gorgeous Phi, totally luv the red mixed in with B&W!!!


----------



## papertiger

megt10 said:


> It is in here somewhere Mellva. Sorry I didn't see this post until I got home from the Drs. I am wearing tonight the Tania in Pomme Sky Pink/Black. I love this print and have it in several things . I am also wearing flats which wouldn't be my first choice with this dress but I dislocated my knee last night and am unable to put on a pair of heels. I did try. I feel better though about them after seeing Duke in hers. Oh and Duke here is a pic of the false advertising bra. It works better with heels too.



Gorgeous meg!!! 



Mabelle62 said:


> Hello Lovelies!
> I read through quite a lot of pages of this thread but I have some questions for you all, I am new to DVF and I have been saving my pennies to buy a wrap dress. Any tips or things I should know before I buy as they aren't any shop near me and I will have to order online. I am a bit worried because I am not sure it will suit me, I am 5 9', very slim and not much going in the boobie dept so I am worried the dress will be too short and I won't fill up the front! Also what shoes and bags do you wear with them, I saw a lot of pics on this thread but any extra advice would be welcome! Many thanks



I only have 2 wraps, one is sleeveless and a size 6 and the other with long sleeves a size 4 but it was the only one left in _that_ colour (purple and olives ) so if given the choice I would er on going up a size if you are between two but I wouldnt to say they are sized down. I prefer that there is more skirt too so that there less legs to see at work . 



megt10 said:


> Welcome Mabelle! I am almost 5'7" and thin, straight up and down with not a lot going on up top so to speak. I own several wrap dresses and most are long enough for me. My inseam is 34 and I am really short waisted. I wear a size 2 in sheath dresses and a size 4 in wrap dresses though I can wear a 6 as well. As far as it suiting you I can't say. I love the wrap dresses but personally think that they look best on curvier women. I add a padded bra like the one a few pages back and that helps some. As far as bags go it depends on the dress.



I am not curvey on top either but 'strong' shoulders and a good bra can work (hold on, that makes me sound like a transvestite LOL :buttercup but I know what you mean, my sis looks much better in them than me. I either do a more 1970s Jerry Hall look with them (minus the height, the blonde hair and Bryan Ferry/Mick Jagger of course) or a 1940s tea-dress look (both mine are on the knee).






I am going to have to read through and stalk this thread for a while. My BF loves D-vF on me (or Ingénue London - which is like a cheaper, substitute version). I don't usaully dress to please him especially but I do fancy some new D-vF all-purpose dresses for everyday, Summer wear. Not all D-VF suit me though, I can feel like an 'imposter' wearing some prints and styles (although I wish the maxi 1970s line suited me but alas they don't) but I am in the market and happily in this case I would be getting 'sponsored' to buy


----------



## papertiger

phiphi said:


> today in gizela for a dreary rainy day. more pictures in the blog.



Nice classic combo


----------



## simmmchen

Dukeprincess said:


> I've never been to the store, but I have ordered from there.  The items aren't that discounted, but they do have some nice items.  They tend to get the things from last season there.





baysidebeauty said:


> I've never been to an outlet but have ordered from the one in CA and HI - excellent service IME.  The wraps ran $241 and were from the last collection (e.g. a few months old but not old-old).





phiphi said:


> i haven't been there, but my girlfriend was just recently. she said there wasn't a lot of selection in the smaller sizes but she did find dresses. i am so jealous you're going!! have fun!



Thank you all for your tips regarding the DvF Outlet!

I will probably make the trip and see for myself. It seems like they do have some nice stuff, but the best deals are probably still to be found at department store sales.

I will report back


----------



## ame

How large in sizes do the DVF wraps come? I am about a 14/16 usually but tend to not fit into a lot of stuff in straight sizes, Im usually right on the line or even in plus.


----------



## Aurify

simmmchen said:


> *I have a question: I am going to be in NY soon and I am considering visiting the Woodbury Common outlets in Central Valley, which is home to the DvF outlet as well *
> 
> If any of you have been there, can you please shed some light: Did they have nice items, especially dresses or wrap dresses or did they only have not-so-desirable prints/items? Was the discount good?
> 
> Thank you!


 
I went last summer and found the selection to be okay. Wrap dresses were $260 - so only a 20% discount off the regular price. They had mostly seasonal stuff (bathing suits, tunics), with a small selection of suiting near the back.


----------



## phiphi

dbeth said:


> Gorgeous Phi, totally luv the red mixed in with B&W!!!



thank you dbeth!



papertiger said:


> Nice classic combo



thank you papertiger!


----------



## Mabelle62

Hello Ladies!

I hope you are having a nice day. Thank you for all your replies, I really appreciated your comments. Meg, I hope your knee will be better soon!


----------



## Aurify

As for sizing, I would say the size chart is pretty accurate - the chest tends to be big on me so I, too, must wear a 'false advertising' bra.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> oh meg! i hope you're okay!! hugs to you and hoping you have a speedy recovery..
> 
> like *dbeth* i did a double take with that bra pic, but now i get it... LMAO. i should look at that false advertising bra...
> 
> 
> 
> hi mabelle! welcome to the addiction! in a lot of the dvf descriptions, they actually have the length of the dress listed, so i've often found that helps. i'm 5'3 and also have little to offer in the bubbie section.  given that i'm shorter, i have to wear heels with the wraps or i will look too short. in terms of purses, it's what i have around that makes it.. i don't make a point to match. finally, as you can see from the taller ladies, *duke* and *meg*, they wear flats beautifully with them. can't wait to see what you get!
> 
> 
> 
> i haven't been there, but my girlfriend was just recently. she said there wasn't a lot of selection in the smaller sizes but she did find dresses. i am so jealous you're going!! have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ooh cool!! thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> 
> it's gorgeous! i vote buy! it is perfect for spring/summer!



Thank Phiphi! Lol, I was in such a hurry when I posted that super padded bra it never occurred to me that someone coming in late on the conversation would be likr anyway there it is and they work well in certain dresses that require a bit more.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> today in gizela for a dreary rainy day. more pictures in the blog.



Phi I love this dress and of corse it looks beautiful on you.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> So pretty!! I luv green!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So funny that we get upset when we can't wear our shoes. :giggles:
> Forget the pain!! That's no big deal, but not being able to wear our shoes is!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Phi, totally luv the red mixed in with B&W!!!


Yep, I am generally very good natured and easy going. That first day all humans and animals in my house stayed very far away. Poor DH went so far as to tell me to please buy some more cute flats, like I need to be encouraged


----------



## megt10

papertiger said:


> Gorgeous meg!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I only have 2 wraps, one is sleeveless and a size 6 and the other with long sleeves a size 4 but it was the only one left in _that_ colour (purple and olives ) so if given the choice I would er on going up a size if you are between two but I wouldnt to say they are sized down. I prefer that there is more skirt too so that there less legs to see at work .
> 
> 
> 
> I am not curvey on top either but 'strong' shoulders and a good bra can work (hold on, that makes me sound like a transvestite LOL :buttercup but I know what you mean, my sis looks much better in them than me. I either do a more 1970s Jerry Hall look with them (minus the height, the blonde hair and Bryan Ferry/Mick Jagger of course) or a 1940s tea-dress look (both mine are on the knee).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to have to read through and stalk this thread for a while. My BF loves D-vF on me (or Ingénue London - which is like a cheaper, substitute version). I don't usaully dress to please him especially but I do fancy some new D-vF all-purpose dresses for everyday, Summer wear. Not all D-VF suit me though, I can feel like an 'imposter' wearing some prints and styles (although I wish the maxi 1970s line suited me but alas they don't) but I am in the market and happily in this case I would be getting 'sponsored' to buy



Thank you Papertiger. Good to see you in here. Lol at the strong shoulders. I got that in spades not to mention the good bra. I am curious what you mean by you feel like an imposter in some prints and styles?


----------



## megt10

Mabelle62 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I hope you are having a nice day. Thank you for all your replies, I really appreciated your comments. Meg, I hope your knee will be better soon!



Thank you Mabelle, I am following doctors orders, mostly. Must get back in heels or at least have the option. Makes choosing what to wear so much easier.


----------



## megt10

Aurify said:


> As for sizing, I would say the size chart is pretty accurate - the chest tends to be big on me so I, too, must wear a 'false advertising' bra.



Lol, I swear they help. Btw that was DH's name for the bra.


----------



## papertiger

megt10 said:


> Thank you Papertiger. Good to see you in here. Lol at the strong shoulders. I got that in spades not to mention the good bra. I am *curious what you mean by you feel like an imposter in some prints and styles*?



I mean that they have to be some of the crazier prints to match my personality , plus I look so much better in the wraps with the 1/2 collar. It's a general thing, not specifically just D-vF.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Tons of DVF on sale at Saks!

Including the Whista top that *AEGIS* wanted: 
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=jsNnsMr


----------



## megt10

papertiger said:


> I mean that they have to be some of the crazier prints to match my personality , plus I look so much better in the wraps with the 1/2 collar. It's a general thing, not specifically just D-vF.


 LOL, got it. I love DVF for all of here prints and use of color.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Tons of DVF on sale at Saks!
> 
> Including the Whista top that *AEGIS* wanted:
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=jsNnsMr


 :ninja:


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Tons of DVF on sale at Saks!
> 
> Including the Whista top that *AEGIS* wanted:
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...n+Furstenberg&N=1553+4294929008&bmUID=jsNnsMr


 I got this print in the tank version on their last sale and it is so pretty.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> :ninja:



Uh oh, what did you get?


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Uh oh, what did you get?


 Actually I was really restrained, either that or I already have anything they had on sale that I wanted. I ended up getting the Rita Two Pencil skirt in Margarita. I really the pink one that I have. I also got the Nanette Lepore Twirl Me skirt. I don't know just on a skirt kick at the moment, loving them for summer with a cute tank and shrug or sweater. That is where I did some real damage was NM has a 30% off going on right now and I stocked up on Vince tanks.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Actually I was really restrained, either that or I already have anything they had on sale that I wanted. I ended up getting the Rita Two Pencil skirt in Margarita. I really the pink one that I have. I also got the Nanette Lepore Twirl Me skirt. I don't know just on a skirt kick at the moment, loving them for summer with a cute tank and shrug or sweater. That is where I did some real damage was NM has a 30% off going on right now and I stocked up on Vince tanks.



Good for you!  I haven't bought anything...yet.  I was debating ordering the Sharby on sale, but I already have the Parquet dress in a similar colorway.

Though I do want that Whista blouse, but in the tank version that you recommended.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Good for you! I haven't bought anything...yet. I was debating ordering the Sharby on sale, but I already have the Parquet dress in a similar colorway.
> 
> Though I do want that Whista blouse, but in the tank version that you recommended.


 I so love the tank version it is gorgeous and at 87.00 you can't go wrong. I also got the last time around the Ibiza Three-Quarter-Sleeve Sweater from NM it is beautiful and 30% off right now. The only other thing that I have been looking at because I love the style but just not sure that it would look good on me is the Sophie dress. Have you seen it?


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> I so love the tank version it is gorgeous and at 87.00 you can't go wrong. I also got the last time around the Ibiza Three-Quarter-Sleeve Sweater from NM it is beautiful and 30% off right now. The only other thing that I have been looking at because I love the style but just not sure that it would look good on me is the Sophie dress. Have you seen it?



I haven't seen it in person, but it's gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I haven't seen it in person, but it's gorgeous.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Actually I was really restrained, either that or I already have anything they had on sale that I wanted. I ended up getting the Rita Two Pencil skirt in Margarita. I really the pink one that I have. I also got the Nanette Lepore Twirl Me skirt. I don't know just on a skirt kick at the moment, loving them for summer with a cute tank and shrug or sweater. That is where I did some real damage was NM has a 30% off going on right now and I stocked up on Vince tanks.



I saw the Rita skirt in magartita last night at my local off 5th and it was $99.99 with 20% off. Try checking your off 5th!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Size 10 ladies!!!   Such a cute top... someone buy it!!!

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/25...der&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-Wjajzmcc5B8uBhLCA8vhNQ


----------



## dbeth

fieryfashionist said:


> Size 10 ladies!!!   Such a cute top... someone buy it!!!
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/25...der&siteID=J84DHJLQkR4-Wjajzmcc5B8uBhLCA8vhNQ



This is soooo cute! Wish it was a 12 or 14. I don't think the 10 would fit because of my chest.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I saw the Rita skirt in magartita last night at my local off 5th and it was $99.99 with 20% off. Try checking your off 5th!



Thanks Sammi I will check it out.


----------



## mjcarney

Has anyone tried the Tamika dress with the pop of bubble gum pink? I just ordered it. I haven't seen it on anyone other than the model. What are the reviews on this?


----------



## dbeth

mjcarney said:


> Has anyone tried the Tamika dress with the pop of bubble gum pink? I just ordered it. I haven't seen it on anyone other than the model. What are the reviews on this?



I luv this dress!! I didn't try it on though, I could tell by just looking at it that it wouldn't fit me right.

Post  modeling pics when you get it!!


----------



## Greentea

mjcarney said:


> Has anyone tried the Tamika dress with the pop of bubble gum pink? I just ordered it. I haven't seen it on anyone other than the model. What are the reviews on this?



Can't help you but I can't wait to see it! Sounds gorgeous.


----------



## sammix3

mjcarney said:


> Has anyone tried the Tamika dress with the pop of bubble gum pink? I just ordered it. I haven't seen it on anyone other than the model. What are the reviews on this?



I have it and posted a modeling pic about 3 weeks ago


----------



## Tmft

Wow, I thought I'd seen it all on eBay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F..._WC_Dresses&hash=item564a314534#ht_3299wt_931

I'm 99% certain this is a Banana Republic dress from 4 years ago.  Why?  I bought the Banana Republic dress.  Can't believe they're trying to pass it off as a DvF!


----------



## mjcarney

sammix3 said:


> I have it and posted a modeling pic about 3 weeks ago


I just stalked it out! You look so cute in it!


----------



## sammix3

mjcarney said:


> I just stalked it out! You look so cute in it!



Thanks babe! Hope you'll like it too


----------



## 4LV

My contribution of the day. Mini Carpreena


----------



## LABAG

dbeth said:


> This is soooo cute! Wish it was a 12 or 14. I don't think the 10 would fit because of my chest.


 SIZING??????? thanks


----------



## dbeth

4LV said:


> My contribution of the day. Mini Carpreena


Love this color/print 4LV!! And you look great in it! 




LABAG said:


> SIZING??????? thanks



??? Hmmm.....not sure what you are exactly asking?


----------



## baysidebeauty

4LV said:


> My contribution of the day. Mini Carpreena



Love it!


----------



## Greentea

4LV said:


> My contribution of the day. Mini Carpreena



Looks great on you - fun for summer!

ps, love the BJ Birkin in your avatar...


----------



## LABAG

dbeth said:


> Love this color/print 4LV!! And you look great in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??? Hmmm.....not sure what you are exactly asking?


Sorry, how is the sizing/- the item says order one size down, its a faux wrap-just wondering if anyone had it and was this accurate? or is it TTS?


----------



## sammix3

4LV said:


> My contribution of the day. Mini Carpreena



Love it!!! I totally want that even more now!


----------



## 4LV

Thank you ladies! Sam, you should def get it


----------



## sammix3

4LV said:


> Thank you ladies! Sam, you should def get it



Waiting for it to go on sale 

What did you wear it to?  Any special event/occasion?


----------



## megt10

4LV said:


> My contribution of the day. Mini Carpreena


 Love the colors of this dress. It looks really good on you.


----------



## phiphi

4LV said:


> My contribution of the day. Mini Carpreena



what a great colour and print! you look lovely!


----------



## AEGIS

DVF Hatsu







details on my new blog


----------



## sammix3

AEGIS said:


> DVF Hatsu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> details on my new blog



Love the pops of pink


----------



## 4LV

sammix3 said:


> Waiting for it to go on sale
> 
> What did you wear it to?  Any special event/occasion?



I wore it to steeple chase today. &#128515;&#128525;. Perfect for the occasion


----------



## cascherping

That dress is gorgeous on you! I actually tried to look for it after seeing your post, but it looks like it's sold out. Alas...



AEGIS said:


> DVF Hatsu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> details on my new blog


----------



## Slavisa

AEGIS said:
			
		

> DVF Hatsu
> 
> details on my new blog



So gorgeous!! I love your hair!


----------



## AEGIS

cascherping said:


> That dress is gorgeous on you! I actually tried to look for it after seeing your post, but it looks like it's sold out. Alas...




you know...i got it from bloomingdales when it wasn't online...if i can find the tag and product number i will let you know.  i am actually trying to find it in orange [i had a rant about it a few pages back about the sales associates hiding it for themselves when it was on sale] and i know that store had a few in the pink colorway.


----------



## Dukeprincess

4LV said:


> My contribution of the day. Mini Carpreena


I seriously love this dress on you!  Fabulous!



AEGIS said:


> DVF Hatsu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> details on my new blog



You look beautiful!  I adore the entire outfit.


----------



## cascherping

Ooh - that would be great if you could find the tag number (I've now become obsessed with finding the dress And that's horrible that the sales associates were hiding it for themselves!!



AEGIS said:


> you know...i got it from bloomingdales when it wasn't online...if i can find the tag and product number i will let you know.  i am actually trying to find it in orange [i had a rant about it a few pages back about the sales associates hiding it for themselves when it was on sale] and i know that store had a few in the pink colorway.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> DVF Hatsu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> details on my new blog


 Aegis you look amazing! I love the entire outfit.


----------



## baysidebeauty

AEGIS said:


> DVF Hatsu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> details on my new blog



Looks great!  You have beautiful hair, BTW


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> Love the pops of pink




thanks!






Dukeprincess said:


> I seriously love this dress on you!  Fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> You look beautiful!  I adore the entire outfit.



thanks Duke! means a lot since you're so stylish.



cascherping said:


> Ooh - that would be great if you could find the tag number (I've now become obsessed with finding the dress And that's horrible that the sales associates were hiding it for themselves!!



i will.  i start work this week so i have less time to shop but if i swing bye i will keep it in mind.



megt10 said:


> Aegis you look amazing! I love the entire outfit.



thanks! considering how stylish you are that means a lot to me 



baysidebeauty said:


> Looks great!  You have beautiful hair, BTW



thanks so much!


----------



## Greentea

AEGIS said:


> DVF Hatsu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> details on my new blog



That's amazing on you!


----------



## AEGIS

Greentea said:


> That's amazing on you!




thanks hon!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I seriously love this dress!  

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...274410?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=100


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> I seriously love this dress!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...274410?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=100



Oh my! That's a Duke dress if I've ever seen one!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Oh my! That's a Duke dress if I've ever seen one!



I think so too!   I just need for it to go on sale a little!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I think so too!  I just need for it to go on sale a little!


 I agree with Greentea, it is so you. This is the kind of dress that will go on sale too! Just keep your eyes on it. Btw, I ended up getting the Sophie dress when it went on sale at 30% off at Saks and I love it. It will even look good with flats though I am sure better with heels . I thought that it was just sort of brown and cream but their are several colors in the dress. It is really prettier than it looked on line. Oh and figures now it 40% off. Oh well.


----------



## sammix3

Black kimmie skirt


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> I seriously love this dress!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...274410?origin=PredictiveSearch&resultback=100





i'm in LOOOVE with this print.  i hope to get the blouse in this print so I can wear it all the time.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Black kimmie skirt



You look great Sammi, these skirts are fab on you.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> You look great Sammi, these skirts are fab on you.



Thanks Meg! They're awesome, love how they fit and feel. BTW, is the Rita skirt pretty tts? I've been stalking bloomies.com and they had it last week so I ordered it. I totally regret not getting it last time due to your amazing pics so I'm glad it was available again.


----------



## 4LV

You look great in your DVF as always. I like your shirt too.




sammix3 said:


> Black kimmie skirt


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Thanks Meg! They're awesome, love how they fit and feel. BTW, is the Rita skirt pretty tts? I've been stalking bloomies.com and they had it last week so I ordered it. I totally regret not getting it last time due to your amazing pics so I'm glad it was available again.


 Yes the Rita is tts for me, the one pictured is a size 0 which is my normal size in skirts. Even if it is a tad big on you it should still be fine because of the really stretchy fabric. I just got the Rita in Margarita from Saks sale and in that I got a 2 since that was all they had. It is roomy but given the material it is still fine and will probably be a lot more comfortable when it is hot out.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Yes the Rita is tts for me, the one pictured is a size 0 which is my normal size in skirts. Even if it is a tad big on you it should still be fine because of the really stretchy fabric. I just got the Rita in Margarita from Saks sale and in that I got a 2 since that was all they had. It is roomy but given the material it is still fine and will probably be a lot more comfortable when it is hot out.



Oh good! I'm a 0 in my other DVF skirts so hopefully it'll be a good fit.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous classy look, *Sammi!*

Edna is on the Mid-day dash today for $130!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...000cat8900735cat21000740&parentId=cat21000740


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> Black kimmie skirt



Looks great - that skirt is such a closet staple!


----------



## megt10

Ladies I finally wore for the first time my Ibiza 3/4 sleeve Floral Medley sweater.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Ladies I finally wore for the first time my Ibiza 3/4 sleeve Floral Medley sweater.



Love it and the pants are really cute!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Ladies I finally wore for the first time my Ibiza 3/4 sleeve Floral Medley sweater.



Very pretty


----------



## Muslickz

love the pants they are really cute  I was looking at these glasses to go with my new skirt suit  Diane von Furstenberg Cat's Eye Sunglasses

-M


----------



## baysidebeauty

The Masako I had wait-listed at Gilt became available today, it's the one I really wanted!   

Masako


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Love it and the pants are really cute!


 Thanks Greentea. I really like the pants too they are super comfy. They are Roberto Cavalli and I found them on Outnet for like 100.00


sammix3 said:


> Very pretty


 Thanks Sammi.


----------



## mellva

I'm so mad at myself. This seller had just listed this darling DVF dress and before I could even place a bid a reseller bought it. It looks like these resellers contact new sellers and ask them to do a BIN. I could have bought this dress for only $39.99!!!! I guess I will have to place a bid as soon as an item is listed. I have been looking all over for this dress. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Ladies I finally wore for the first time my Ibiza 3/4 sleeve Floral Medley sweater.



Love your DVF Ibiza. Where did you get it? I would love to have one for my collection.


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> Black kimmie skirt



I love the Kimmie on you.


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> DVF Hatsu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> details on my new blog




You look so pretty. I love your pink Cl's.


----------



## baysidebeauty

mellva said:


> I'm so mad at myself. This seller had just listed this darling DVF dress and before I could even place a bid a reseller bought it. It looks like these resellers contact new sellers and ask them to do a BIN. I could have bought this dress for only $39.99!!!! I guess I will have to place a bid as soon as an item is listed. I have been looking all over for this dress.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc




What is BIN?  :shame:

There's a dress I want to bid on on Ebay but I'm just so leery....


----------



## mellva

baysidebeauty said:


> What is BIN?  :shame:
> 
> There's a dress I want to bid on on Ebay but I'm just so leery....




BIN stands for "Buy It Now." Many sellers will accept BIN offers. What dress do you want to bid on? Does the seller have good feedback? You can always send the seller a message and see if they will add a BIN. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Tmft

mellva said:


> I'm so mad at myself. This seller had just listed this darling DVF dress and before I could even place a bid a reseller bought it. It looks like these resellers contact new sellers and ask them to do a BIN. I could have bought this dress for only $39.99!!!! I guess I will have to place a bid as soon as an item is listed. I have been looking all over for this dress.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Don't fret too much-- looks like a fake to me given the tag. Shell?!? On a wrap from the movida collection?  "shell" on an unlined wrap is usually a giveaway of a fake.  

[let me know if I'm wrong ]


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Love your DVF Ibiza. Where did you get it? I would love to have one for my collection.


 I got it at NM. I really love it.


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...my favorite DVF jacket!!


----------



## Greentea

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...my favorite DVF jacket!!



Oh wow - that's a treasure! And I never see you in flats!! I adore them and everything you wear!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

*meg:*  Lovely Ibiza sweater!  

*Aegis:*  Didn't you want the Whista blouse on sale?  $169

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...redictiveSearch&fashionColor=&resultback=1796


----------



## jtf0420

Has anyone ever tried on this style or own this style? I love it so much and I think it looks great on the model, but its gotten bad reviews on other sites...any insight?

http://g-lvl3.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/7/_6823567.jpg


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks greentea!  I actually wear flats all the time...I switch between flats and heels throughout the day, depending on what I'm doing.  But heels just make any outfit look so much better.  


Greentea said:


> Oh wow - that's a treasure! And I never see you in flats!! I adore them and everything you wear!!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> *meg:*  Lovely Ibiza sweater!
> 
> *Aegis:*  Didn't you want the Whista blouse on sale?  $169
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...redictiveSearch&fashionColor=&resultback=1796



Thanks Duke, I really love these sweaters. Oh and I have the whista coming from Nordstrom. I have a guy I work with who is a personal shopper out of Chicago and I set up a wish list of what I want and if it goes on sale then he sends it to me. This is my new system and so far it is working out really well


----------



## megt10

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...my favorite DVF jacket!!



Love it as always!


----------



## megt10

jtf0420 said:


> Has anyone ever tried on this style or own this style? I love it so much and I think it looks great on the model, but its gotten bad reviews on other sites...any insight?
> 
> http://g-lvl3.nordstromimage.com/imagegallery/store/product/Gigantic/7/_6823567.jpg



I haven't tried on this particular dress but I recently bought the a Karin in blue and I love it. It didn't look like anything on the hangar but I loved the color so I tried it on and I think it is flattering on me. That being said my friend also tried it on and it looked horrible on her. I guess it depends on your body type. Any I love the dress you posted and would have bought it but it looks a lot shorter than the other Karin.


----------



## sammix3

Red kimmie!


----------



## surlygirl

I need a red kimmie! love your outfit, *sammi*! very nice.


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> Red kimmie!



this is such a great and cute look! love it!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Red kimmie!



Love it Sammi you look great!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Red kimmie!





*Meg:* I'd be broke if I had a personal shopper!  (more broke than I already am!  )


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> Red kimmie!



Everyone needs a red Kimmie! You kill it, girl!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> *Meg:* I'd be broke if I had a personal shopper! (more broke than I already am! )


 Lol, I know what you mean. Still it kinda keeps me in check and only buying on sale. Also helps avoid a lot of impulse purchases. A lot of what I like doesn't go on sale but if it does I know about it usually a few weeks prior. I have a Roberto Cavalli and Pucci dress coming that won't go on sale until the 30th but there were just 2 left in the company so when they do he will do a price adjustment that is assuming that they fit and I like them.


----------



## AEGIS

mellva said:


> I'm so mad at myself. This seller had just listed this darling DVF dress and before I could even place a bid a reseller bought it. It looks like these resellers contact new sellers and ask them to do a BIN. I could have bought this dress for only $39.99!!!! I guess I will have to place a bid as soon as an item is listed. I have been looking all over for this dress.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc





hope you find it!  i have this style and have never worn it


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> hope you find it!  i have this style and have never worn it




Thank you.   I bet this dress would love wonderful on you!!!


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Lol, I know what you mean. Still it kinda keeps me in check and only buying on sale. Also helps avoid a lot of impulse purchases. A lot of what I like doesn't go on sale but if it does I know about it usually a few weeks prior. I have a Roberto Cavalli and Pucci dress coming that won't go on sale until the 30th but there were just 2 left in the company so when they do he will do a price adjustment that is assuming that they fit and I like them.



You are so lucky you have a personal shopper that will hold DVF sale items for you!!! I wish I had one. I hope your foot is feeling better.


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> *meg:*  Lovely Ibiza sweater!
> 
> *Aegis:*  Didn't you want the Whista blouse on sale?  $169
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...redictiveSearch&fashionColor=&resultback=1796





omg nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

damn work!!!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> You are so lucky you have a personal shopper that will hold DVF sale items for you!!! I wish I had one. I hope your foot is feeling better.


 Thanks Mellva, he is awesome we hit it off when I was in Chicago for a conference a few years ago. He doesn't actually hold items for me but he does make sure that I at least get a look at them and he lets me know when they go on sale. 

My knee is doing ok as long as I don't put the heels on. So I have been wearing casual skirts and dresses mostly. Yesterday I wore the Moriko for the first time. I took a pic just need to download it.


----------



## megt10

Here is the dress I wore yesterday, it is the Moriko in Petal Weave Blue. I think I got this from Rue not sure. It is a totally casual dress I had to wear a lace bra-let because the sides come down really low as well as the front. It is a tad short but not too short and when I get it to the dry cleaners I am going to ask them to take the hem down since there is about an inch of extra fabric. I wore it for running errands and then added a cropped sweater for going to lunch.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Thanks Mellva, he is awesome we hit it off when I was in Chicago for a conference a few years ago. He doesn't actually hold items for me but he does make sure that I at least get a look at them and he lets me know when they go on sale.
> 
> My knee is doing ok as long as I don't put the heels on. So I have been wearing casual skirts and dresses mostly. Yesterday I wore the Moriko for the first time. I took a pic just need to download it.




I'm so glad to hear your knee is o.k.  I know how hard it is to not wear heels!!!


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Here is the dress I wore yesterday, it is the Moriko in Petal Weave Blue. I think I got this from Rue not sure. It is a totally casual dress I had to wear a lace bra-let because the sides come down really low as well as the front. It is a tad short but not too short and when I get it to the dry cleaners I am going to ask them to take the hem down since there is about an inch of extra fabric. I wore it for running errands and then added a cropped sweater for going to lunch.




I love the Moriko on you. It fits you perfectly!!! I really love cropped sweater. Who is that by?


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> I love the Moriko on you. It fits you perfectly!!! I really love cropped sweater. Who is that by?


 Thanks so much Mellva, the sweater is Cache and I got it on ebay for like 20.00.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nice dress Meg!  I may have to hunt for that, wear it to the office with a white blazer or something like that 

How tall are you?  Wondering where it would fall on me, I'm 5'6".


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> Nice dress Meg! I may have to hunt for that, wear it to the office with a white blazer or something like that
> 
> How tall are you? Wondering where it would fall on me, I'm 5'6".


Thanks so much DC, this would look totally cute with a white blazer but you would have to wear a cami underneath because the sides come down really low. I am almost 5'7" and it is just a tad short but there is room to let the hem down about an inch. I am adding this pic with my arm up and you can see just how low the sides are. They come about half way down my ribcage. I think the bra-let worked well with the dress but for the office you would need a little more I think.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Inspired by Sammi, I dug out my old DVF leopard skirt for work today.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Inspired by Sammi, I dug out my old DVF leopard skirt for work today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1730091


 Love it Duke you look so good in that skirt and I love the top with it as well.


----------



## phiphi

mellva said:


> I'm so mad at myself. This seller had just listed this darling DVF dress and before I could even place a bid a reseller bought it. It looks like these resellers contact new sellers and ask them to do a BIN. I could have bought this dress for only $39.99!!!! I guess I will have to place a bid as soon as an item is listed. I have been looking all over for this dress.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



i'm so sorry mellva!!! i hope you find it again - we'll keep our eyes open for you!



megt10 said:


> Thanks Duke, I really love these sweaters. Oh and I have the whista coming from Nordstrom. I have a guy I work with who is a personal shopper out of Chicago and I set up a wish list of what I want and if it goes on sale then he sends it to me. This is my new system and so far it is working out really well





Dukeprincess said:


> *Meg:* I'd be broke if I had a personal shopper!  (more broke than I already am!  )



yea, me too - as it is enabling by my BFF is making me broke. imagine adding on a personal shopper!! 



megt10 said:


> Here is the dress I wore yesterday, it is the Moriko in Petal Weave Blue. I think I got this from Rue not sure. It is a totally casual dress I had to wear a lace bra-let because the sides come down really low as well as the front. It is a tad short but not too short and when I get it to the dry cleaners I am going to ask them to take the hem down since there is about an inch of extra fabric. I wore it for running errands and then added a cropped sweater for going to lunch.



i really love the print and shape of this dress, meg! i wonder if i'm too short for it.. 



Dukeprincess said:


> Inspired by Sammi, I dug out my old DVF leopard skirt for work today.
> 
> View attachment 1730091



meeeeeow!! you look fantastic duke!


----------



## phiphi

work OOTD today with DVF, j crew and zara


----------



## Dukeprincess

Okay, there is just too much fabulousness in this thread:

*meg:* I love your dress and sandals!  

*phiphi:* I hate when you post after me, because now I am like screw my outfit, I want THAT!  :giggles:

And thank you both for your nice compliments on my outfit today.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> work OOTD today with DVF, j crew and zara


 You look totally gorgeous. I love the color of your blouse and it pairs perfectly with your shoes and skirt. I am addicted to your blog, btw.


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Okay, there is just too much fabulousness in this thread:
> 
> *meg:* I love your dress and sandals!
> 
> *phiphi:* I hate when you post after me, because now I am like screw my outfit, I want THAT!  :giggles:
> 
> And thank you both for your nice compliments on my outfit today.



um. i want everything in your closet! you are so stylish! i love when you post your outfits (my wallet on the other hand... ) 



megt10 said:


> You look totally gorgeous. I love the color of your blouse and it pairs perfectly with your shoes and skirt. I am addicted to your blog, btw.



aw thank you so much meg! you are so kind!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> i'm so sorry mellva!!! i hope you find it again - we'll keep our eyes open for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, me too - as it is enabling by my BFF is making me broke. imagine adding on a personal shopper!!
> 
> 
> 
> i really love the print and shape of this dress, meg! i wonder if i'm too short for it..
> 
> 
> 
> meeeeeow!! you look fantastic duke!


 Thanks so much Phiphi. I don't think you would be too short for this dress at all. It is on the shorter side and a great casual dress. 


Dukeprincess said:


> Okay, there is just too much fabulousness in this thread:
> 
> *meg:* I love your dress and sandals!
> 
> *phiphi:* I hate when you post after me, because now I am like screw my outfit, I want THAT! :giggles:
> 
> And thank you both for your nice compliments on my outfit today.


 Thanks Duke, I am getting so much wear out of these sandals they are so comfortable. Funny I really thought that I would get more wear out the black ones but so far these have been my go to sandals this summer.


----------



## megt10

Has anyone tried the 'New Boymuda' Seam Front Shorts? They went on sale at Nordstrom and I just ordered a couple of pair. I got the white lace and the cilantro.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> work OOTD today with DVF, j crew and zara



I am totally overdressed today but couldn't help myself after seeing your outfit! I will post a pic later but am wearing my Cahill blouse in blue with my Rita skirt in green.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Has anyone tried the 'New Boymuda' Seam Front Shorts? They went on sale at Nordstrom and I just ordered a couple of pair. I got the white lace and the cilantro.



I haven't but they look super cute.  I am trying to resist those Naples pants in the Chainlink print.  I want them sooo bad!


----------



## DC-Cutie

*Phi* -  - that's all I got for ya!  Fabulous and I ahem **clears throat** heard you were busy emailing your shopping list earlier today :giggles:


----------



## megt10

megt10 said:


> I am totally overdressed today but couldn't help myself after seeing your outfit! I will post a pic later but am wearing my Cahill blouse in blue with my Rita skirt in green.


Ok thanks to Phiphi I was the best dressed woman at the nail salon today . I was able to put on a very small heel. They were totally comfortable which was great since I have a thing I am going to tomorrow which will require a dress. Thinking one of my wrap dresses that I have yet to wear.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I haven't but they look super cute. I am trying to resist those Naples pants in the Chainlink print. I want them sooo bad!


 I love those pants. I can totally see you rocking them. Oops that isn't very helpful. I will let you know how the shorts work. Nordstrom is always the slowest when it comes to shipping so I probably won't get them until next month.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Ok thanks to Phiphi I was the best dressed woman at the nail salon today . I was able to put on a very small heel. They were totally comfortable which was great since I have a thing I am going to tomorrow which will require a dress. Thinking one of my wrap dresses that I have yet to wear.



Edgy-chic-adorable from head to toe!!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Ok thanks to Phiphi I was the best dressed woman at the nail salon today . I was able to put on a very small heel. They were totally comfortable which was great since I have a thing I am going to tomorrow which will require a dress. Thinking one of my wrap dresses that I have yet to wear.



Love the color combination!  My pink Rita skirt came and I love it!  Can't wait to wear it


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Here is the dress I wore yesterday, it is the Moriko in Petal Weave Blue. I think I got this from Rue not sure. It is a totally casual dress I had to wear a lace bra-let because the sides come down really low as well as the front. It is a tad short but not too short and when I get it to the dry cleaners I am going to ask them to take the hem down since there is about an inch of extra fabric. I wore it for running errands and then added a cropped sweater for going to lunch.



Wow, love that print Meg!! You look great in that dress!




Dukeprincess said:


> Inspired by Sammi, I dug out my old DVF leopard skirt for work today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1730091



Totally love these 2 pieces together. Leopard is a great print--one of my favs! And the style of your top is so cute---I couldn't get away with that style.




sammix3 said:


> Red kimmie!



Love your red skirt Sammi---you look so cute!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...my favorite DVF jacket!!




GORGEOUS jacket!!!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much DC, this would look totally cute with a white blazer but you would have to wear a cami underneath because the sides come down really low. I am almost 5'7" and it is just a tad short but there is room to let the hem down about an inch. I am adding this pic with my arm up and you can see just how low the sides are. They come about half way down my ribcage. I think the bra-let worked well with the dress but for the office you would need a little more I think.



What a pretty dress!  It cooled down a bit in the bay, pretty windy today.  Can't wait until it gets warm again over there.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Inspired by Sammi, I dug out my old DVF leopard skirt for work today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1730091



Duke, you are so sweet!  You look fab and I love the leopard and peplum on you!


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> work OOTD today with DVF, j crew and zara



You got the Rita skirt also!!  Twins!!  And I have the Cahill top too


----------



## sammix3

surlygirl said:


> I need a red kimmie! love your outfit, *sammi*! very nice.





phiphi said:


> this is such a great and cute look! love it!





megt10 said:


> Love it Sammi you look great!





Dukeprincess said:


> *Meg:* I'd be broke if I had a personal shopper!  (more broke than I already am!  )





Greentea said:


> Everyone needs a red Kimmie! You kill it, girl!





dbeth said:


> Wow, love that print Meg!! You look great in that dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally love these 2 pieces together. Leopard is a great print--one of my favs! And the style of your top is so cute---I couldn't get away with that style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your red skirt Sammi---you look so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS jacket!!!



Thank you so much for all your lovely compliments ladies!!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Edgy-chic-adorable from head to toe!!





sammix3 said:


> Love the color combination!  My pink Rita skirt came and I love it!  Can't wait to wear it





dbeth said:


> Wow, love that print Meg!! You look great in that dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally love these 2 pieces together. Leopard is a great print--one of my favs! And the style of your top is so cute---I couldn't get away with that style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your red skirt Sammi---you look so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS jacket!!!





sammix3 said:


> What a pretty dress!  It cooled down a bit in the bay, pretty windy today.  Can't wait until it gets warm again over there.



Thank you so much for your kind words ladies! Sammi I knew you would love the Rita skirt. I can't wait to see your pics.


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look great, *meg!* Don't overdo it though with the heels and your knee!

Thanks *dbeth and sammi!*  I love peplum!

So...a Koto skirt in Firecracker popped up on my waitlist on Gilt for $89.  Should I get it?  Does that skirt fit really tight?  Should I size up?  Help!


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> Inspired by Sammi, I dug out my old DVF leopard skirt for work today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1730091




loooove!



phiphi said:


> work OOTD today with DVF, j crew and zara




my color blocking muse!




sammix3 said:


> Red kimmie!



i want this skirt now.....u guys are bad for my wallet


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words ladies! Sammi I knew you would love the Rita skirt. I can't wait to see your pics.



I was so glad it popped up again!!  I knew I had to get it!  I do think that if you unzip the zippers in the front it's weird lol :weird:


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> You look great, *meg!* Don't overdo it though with the heels and your knee!
> 
> Thanks *dbeth and sammi!*  I love peplum!
> 
> So...a Koto skirt in Firecracker popped up on my waitlist on Gilt for $89.  Should I get it?  Does that skirt fit really tight?  Should I size up?  Help!



It fits true to size for me.  It's a good price, but that color just wasn't for me.


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you dbeth!



dbeth said:


> Wow, love that print Meg!! You look great in that dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally love these 2 pieces together. Leopard is a great print--one of my favs! And the style of your top is so cute---I couldn't get away with that style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your red skirt Sammi---you look so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GORGEOUS jacket!!!


----------



## dbeth

phiphi said:


> work OOTD today with DVF, j crew and zara




Wow Phi! You really know how to color block!! Gorgeous combo.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I was so glad it popped up again!! I knew I had to get it! I do think that if you unzip the zippers in the front it's weird lol :weird:


 Yeah but it can be useful when you need to walk uphill quickly .


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> You look great, *meg!* Don't overdo it though with the heels and your knee!
> 
> Thanks *dbeth and sammi!* I love peplum!
> 
> So...a Koto skirt in Firecracker popped up on my waitlist on Gilt for $89. Should I get it? Does that skirt fit really tight? Should I size up? Help!


 Thanks Duke, I am really being good. I told DH it wasn't a heel but a heelet . Anyway, I am going to bring flats to change into today just in case. Did you end up getting the skirt? I love the Firecracker color.


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Inspired by Sammi, I dug out my old DVF leopard skirt for work today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1730091




I love the DVF leopard skirt on you. You look amazing!!!


----------



## mellva

phiphi said:


> work OOTD today with DVF, j crew and zara



Phiphi, you look beautiful in your DVF blouse and I love the pink Zara skirt!!! The colors look beautiful together. I want your shoes!!!


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Ok thanks to Phiphi I was the best dressed woman at the nail salon today . I was able to put on a very small heel. They were totally comfortable which was great since I have a thing I am going to tomorrow which will require a dress. Thinking one of my wrap dresses that I have yet to wear.




Meg, I love your Green DVF skirt with the blue DVF blouse!!! The colors are beautiful together.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, I love your Green DVF skirt with the blue DVF blouse!!! The colors are beautiful together.


 Thanks Mellva, Phiphi was my outfit inspiration.


----------



## phiphi

DC-Cutie said:


> *Phi* -  - that's all I got for ya!  Fabulous and I ahem **clears throat** heard you were busy emailing your shopping list earlier today :giggles:



thank you so much DC!! i may email her again today after i saw your post in the jcrew thread! :giggles:



megt10 said:


> Ok thanks to Phiphi I was the best dressed woman at the nail salon today . I was able to put on a very small heel. They were totally comfortable which was great since I have a thing I am going to tomorrow which will require a dress. Thinking one of my wrap dresses that I have yet to wear.



you look amazing in this colourblock!! 



sammix3 said:


> You got the Rita skirt also!!  Twins!!  And I have the Cahill top too



yay!! i love the cahil top. i can't believe how comfy and stretchy it is!



AEGIS said:


> loooove!
> 
> my color blocking muse!
> 
> i want this skirt now.....u guys are bad for my wallet



 this thread is bad for our wallets.



dbeth said:


> Wow Phi! You really know how to color block!! Gorgeous combo.



thank you so much dbeth!! 



mellva said:


> Phiphi, you look beautiful in your DVF blouse and I love the pink Zara skirt!!! The colors look beautiful together. I want your shoes!!!



thank you mellva!! the shoes are from zara too and not expensive.. 



megt10 said:


> Thanks Mellva, Phiphi was my outfit inspiration.



you are too too sweet meg!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> thank you so much DC!! i may email her again today after i saw your post in the jcrew thread! :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> you look amazing in this colourblock!!
> 
> 
> 
> yay!! i love the cahil top. i can't believe how comfy and stretchy it is!
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is bad for our wallets.
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much dbeth!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you mellva!! the shoes are from zara too and not expensive..
> 
> 
> 
> you are too too sweet meg!!


 Thanks Phiphi, I never would have thought to pair that color blouse with that skirt until I saw your pics. You always look stunning and so pulled together and I get such great ideas from you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wearing my new Parquet dress to work today! I've gotten tons of compliments from my coworkers!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing my new Parquet dress to work today! I've gotten tons of compliments from my coworkers!
> 
> View attachment 1731417



I bet! You look amazing!


----------



## Aurify

phiphi said:


> work OOTD today with DVF, j crew and zara


 
I love this top!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing my new Parquet dress to work today! I've gotten tons of compliments from my coworkers!
> 
> View attachment 1731417



and you deserve each one of the compliments you receive. you look gorgeous!! 



Aurify said:


> I love this top!



thank you aurify!!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing my new Parquet dress to work today! I've gotten tons of compliments from my coworkers!
> 
> View attachment 1731417



 Smokin smokin smokin!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing my new Parquet dress to work today! I've gotten tons of compliments from my coworkers!
> 
> View attachment 1731417


 You look beautiful Duke. I love this dress on you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> I bet! You look amazing!



Thank you! I was inspired by you yesterday!  



phiphi said:


> and you deserve each one of the compliments you receive. you look gorgeous!!



 



Greentea said:


> Smokin smokin smokin!



You're the best!  



megt10 said:


> You look beautiful Duke. I love this dress on you.



Aww, thanks!  I had to step it up because you've been posting such great things!


----------



## vintagevalerie

Hi ladies! I'm new around here and just wanted to introduce myself. I have around 50 DVF dresses of the jersey variety and a few others, too!


----------



## Dukeprincess

vintagevalerie said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new around here and just wanted to introduce myself. I have around 50 DVF dresses of the jersey variety and a few others, too!



Welcome!  Can't wait to see some pictures of your collection! 


Anyone want to be Hatsu twins with *Aegis?*
http://www.gilt.com/look/women?s_id...896559072_142203104&reservation_origin=xmerch


----------



## vintagevalerie

I know I need to take pictures! It seems like I always have a new one on the way so my picture will never be current! 

I poked around a little and it seems like lots of you ladies wear camisoles under your dresses, and I just found some awesome ones from GapBody that have adjustable straps and are very thin. They do a better job of filling in the neckline for me while not creating that upper hip bulge I get from others.


----------



## phiphi

vintagevalerie said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new around here and just wanted to introduce myself. I have around 50 DVF dresses of the jersey variety and a few others, too!



pics!pics!pics!


----------



## mellva

I love the print of this DVF dress. Does anyone know how this style fits?  

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160805850687


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing my new Parquet dress to work today! I've gotten tons of compliments from my coworkers!
> 
> View attachment 1731417





super cute!  you're such an inspiration for cute-lawyer wear


----------



## Greentea

UGh. Was just at Nordies and one of the SAs in the Saavy department was wearing a black optical print Maxi Julian wrap dress. OMG was that thing ever fabulous, breezy and chic! I totally need one now! She had it paired with a limey-yellow wrap, hair up and flat gladiator sandals. I die! She made it look so fresh and casual.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Wearing my new Parquet dress to work today! I've gotten tons of compliments from my coworkers!



Wow!!!!! Your arms look Amazing!!! You gals all look so beautiful!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you! I was inspired by you yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the best!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks!  I had to step it up because you've been posting such great things!



Lol, there will be more to come. I am on a DVF roll. Ladies today after my thing I went to the soft opening of the new NM Last Call at Ontario Mills. They had more DVF than I have seen in one store and everything is 30% off the lowest marked price. Making most dresses about 147.00 to 170.00. Needless to say I got a few things I took pics of my purchases not wearing just hanging and will post them tomorrow. Anyone in the LA area it is worth your while to check it out. They also had some great shoes and once again worth your while unless of course you wear a 38 or 38.5. Those shoes went fast and are now in my closet a few cute bags as well. They kept restocking so who knows what will be available tomorrow.


----------



## megt10

vintagevalerie said:


> Hi ladies! I'm new around here and just wanted to introduce myself. I have around 50 DVF dresses of the jersey variety and a few others, too!



Welcome, looking forward to seeing your collection.


----------



## mellva

mellva said:


> I love the print of this DVF dress. Does anyone know how this style fits?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160805850687




I'm bumping my post. Does anyone know how this fits? Thanks


----------



## fmd914

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing my new Parquet dress to work today! I've gotten tons of compliments from my coworkers!
> 
> View attachment 1731417




Love this one on you Duke!!!!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> I'm bumping my post. Does anyone know how this fits? Thanks


 It is super cute but no idea how it fits, probably like most of her wraps.


----------



## megt10

This is what I wore yesterday to the thing I went to and then to NM Last Call opening. New Julian Two Leaf Meadow Small White. The sweater I got from Saks Fashion Fix really cheap and I think it worked great with the dress. I am happy to report that I wore these shoes for 7+ hours yesterday and my knee hardly hurt


----------



## megt10

This is what I found at NM that was in my size and that I like on me. I finally tried on the Maja and my friend who now works there really loved it on me so I got it. I can't remember who asked about the Karin Halo Buds but here it is and it is so pretty. It is the same length as the Karin dresses which I am huge fan of. They are super comfy and can be dressed down so easily. Of all the dresses I tried on my absolute favorite was the Natalie dress. It is just so cute, comfy, girly without being too young, kwim and short but not too short.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> It is super cute but no idea how it fits, probably like most of her wraps.



Meg, thank you for trying to help me out.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> This is what I wore yesterday to the thing I went to and then to NM Last Call opening. New Julian Two Leaf Meadow Small White. The sweater I got from Saks Fashion Fix really cheap and I think it worked great with the dress. I am happy to report that I wore these shoes for 7+ hours yesterday and my knee hardly hurt




That is my favorite print!!! You look beautiful in that New Julian.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> This is what I found at NM that was in my size and that I like on me. I finally tried on the Maja and my friend who now works there really loved it on me so I got it. I can't remember who asked about the Karin Halo Buds but here it is and it is so pretty. It is the same length as the Karin dresses which I am huge fan of. They are super comfy and can be dressed down so easily. Of all the dresses I tried on my absolute favorite was the Natalie dress. It is just so cute, comfy, girly without being too young, kwim and short but not too short.



OMG. You got some great deals on those DVF dresses. Please model the Maja when you have time. I have been thinking of buying that same Maja.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, thank you for trying to help me out.


 Your welcome. If this is your normal wrap size I would go for it. The one thing about the wrap dresses even if they are a little large it doesn't matter too much.


mellva said:


> That is my favorite print!!! You look beautiful in that New Julian.


 Thank you. I love the print too it is just so fresh feeling, kwim. Kind of reminds me of Wedgewood china.


mellva said:


> OMG. You got some great deals on those DVF dresses. Please model the Maja when you have time. I have been thinking of buying that same Maja.


 Thanks, they had a bunch more stuff. I got another dress as well but they didn't have it in my size at the store. My friend was able to locate it in the company and it will be sent to me. There were so many other things that I didn't have a chance to look at because they closed at 5 last night but I may go back today with my neighbor. I will try and model the dress this weekend. I may wear it to dinner on Sunday since we are going out with friends to celebrate the May birthdays. On this dress I remember Masha saying that you need to size down. I didn't probably because my shoulders are so broad. I took this in a size 2 which is my normal sheath size, though normally for anything with snaps or buttons I take a size 4 to avoid the pulling that I get in the ribcage area. So if you don't have broad shoulders or a large ribcage you may need to size down. I think I paid about 150.00 for the Maja.


----------



## Greentea

vintagevalerie said:


> I know I need to take pictures! It seems like I always have a new one on the way so my picture will never be current!
> 
> I poked around a little and it seems like lots of you ladies wear camisoles under your dresses, and I just found some awesome ones from GapBody that have adjustable straps and are very thin. They do a better job of filling in the neckline for me while not creating that upper hip bulge I get from others.



I actually use those Genie bras with mine - it's like a very thin, dainty but supportive sports bra that has a plain bust line that looks like a cami, not a bra. Works perfectly and nothing to deal with at the waist.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> This is what I found at NM that was in my size and that I like on me. I finally tried on the Maja and my friend who now works there really loved it on me so I got it. I can't remember who asked about the Karin Halo Buds but here it is and it is so pretty. It is the same length as the Karin dresses which I am huge fan of. They are super comfy and can be dressed down so easily. Of all the dresses I tried on my absolute favorite was the Natalie dress. It is just so cute, comfy, girly without being too young, kwim and short but not too short.



Wow loving everything! I really like the Natalie too but they were sold out in my size in Nordies when it went on sale. They had every size but mine, just my luck.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> This is what I found at NM that was in my size and that I like on me. I finally tried on the Maja and my friend who now works there really loved it on me so I got it. I can't remember who asked about the Karin Halo Buds but here it is and it is so pretty. It is the same length as the Karin dresses which I am huge fan of. They are super comfy and can be dressed down so easily. Of all the dresses I tried on my absolute favorite was the Natalie dress. It is just so cute, comfy, girly without being too young, kwim and short but not too short.



WOWza! These are some of my favorites from spring. Lovely!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

mellva said:


> I'm bumping my post. Does anyone know how this fits? Thanks



Is this the Jessica?  That's what the style looks like.  I have this style in the Spring Shadows print and I took my normal DVF wrap size, which is an 8.  This is not cut as generously as the newer wraps.

Thank you for your compliments, *AEGIS and fmd!* 

*Meg:* That new wrap looks lovely on you.  And you can send all of your new dresses to my house.  :giggles:


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Wow loving everything! I really like the Natalie too but they were sold out in my size in Nordies when it went on sale. They had every size but mine, just my luck.


 If I go back today do you want me to see if they have your size which would be a 0 right? I can have my friend hold it for you if they have it and you can give her a call and they can send it to you. I totally love the dress and I think it worked out to about 145.00


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> WOWza! These are some of my favorites from spring. Lovely!!


 Yeah, I was really shocked at all the DVF. I was like a kid in a candy store. 


Dukeprincess said:


> Is this the Jessica? That's what the style looks like. I have this style in the Spring Shadows print and I took my normal DVF wrap size, which is an 8. This is not cut as generously as the newer wraps.
> 
> Thank you for your compliments, *AEGIS and fmd!*
> 
> *Meg:* That new wrap looks lovely on you. And you can send all of your new dresses to my house. :giggles:


Thanks Duke, seriously they were such good prices it was hard to resist.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> If I go back today do you want me to see if they have your size which would be a 0 right? I can have my friend hold it for you if they have it and you can give her a call and they can send it to you. I totally love the dress and I think it worked out to about 145.00



Omg yes please!! Or if you can pm me her info I can call her and see if she can find one for me. Did you take a 2? I tried on a 2 but it was too big.


----------



## vintagevalerie

I have a question - I got a top on ebay that I thought was authentic DVF and when it came, it appears fake. I told the seller and she was very apologetic and said she'd send a return label and refund my money. I asked her where she purchased it and suddenly no response, but she credited my money and never sent the return slip and hasn't communicated at all. Does anyone here authenticate DVF items?


----------



## Dukeprincess

vintagevalerie said:


> I have a question - I got a top on ebay that I thought was authentic DVF and when it came, it appears fake. I told the seller and she was very apologetic and said she'd send a return label and refund my money. I asked her where she purchased it and suddenly no response, but she credited my money and never sent the return slip and hasn't communicated at all. Does anyone here authenticate DVF items?



Wow, at least she returned your money.  If you post the items here, the ladies will authenticate for you.  I also chime in once in awhile.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Omg yes please!! Or if you can pm me her info I can call her and see if she can find one for me. Did you take a 2? I tried on a 2 but it was too big.


 Yes I took a 2. I will get her info for you. Not sure of the # since it is a new store etc. Anyway I am going so I will let you know.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Yes I took a 2. I will get her info for you. Not sure of the # since it is a new store etc. Anyway I am going so I will let you know.



Thank you Meg!!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Thank you Meg!!



I am here and Margie said they didn't get any 0 in the company. She would be glad to help you otherwise. DVF is really picked over today.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I am here and Margie said they didn't get any 0 in the company. She would be glad to help you otherwise. DVF is really picked over today.



Aww ok thanks anyway! Is this a regular NM or is it last call?


----------



## hermespacific

I find it intriguing how you ladies are so well versed with this designer.  I've been a DVF fan for quite some time...thoroughly enjoy this thread.  I'm also a huge fan of Hermes (have only 2 such lovely bags) - been following that fabulous thread as well.

May I join you ladies in conversation and possibly share pics at some point?


----------



## tbbbjb

hermespacific said:
			
		

> I find it intriguing how you ladies are so well versed with this designer.  I've been a DVF fan for quite some time...thoroughly enjoy this thread.  I'm also a huge fan of Hermes (have only 2 such lovely bags) - been following that fabulous thread as well.
> 
> May I join you ladies in conversation and possibly share pics at some point?



Welcome to TPF!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Aww ok thanks anyway! Is this a regular NM or is it last call?


 It is a Last Call. I have asked my friend to keep an eye out for new styles that arrive and to let me know. She has also offered to help anyone over the phone and try an locate anything you want. She used to be my personal shopper at Nordstrom and she is quite good and helpful.


----------



## megt10

hermespacific said:


> I find it intriguing how you ladies are so well versed with this designer. I've been a DVF fan for quite some time...thoroughly enjoy this thread. I'm also a huge fan of Hermes (have only 2 such lovely bags) - been following that fabulous thread as well.
> 
> May I join you ladies in conversation and possibly share pics at some point?


 Welcome Hermespacific. I too am always in awe of how well versed so many of the ladies here are in DVF. I am lucky to remember the style name.


----------



## megt10

Last night I went to Shul after spending the day shopping. I didn't buy any more DVF but found some other cute things like the Laundry jacket that I am wearing with my new Florane Top in cherry syrup.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Last night I went to Shul after spending the day shopping. I didn't buy any more DVF but found some other cute things like the Laundry jacket that I am wearing with my new Florane Top in cherry syrup.



Love the Florane! I have it's sister dress in blue! And the jacket and pants are fab - not to mention that amazing Bottega peeking out!


----------



## mellva

Why do I always miss the great deals on ebay!!! I love the print of this beautiful Jeanne dress in blue and white. It just sold for $65.00!!! 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...IBUMCtoZ6k7aJuNii3YEA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Last night I went to Shul after spending the day shopping. I didn't buy any more DVF but found some other cute things like the Laundry jacket that I am wearing with my new Florane Top in cherry syrup.



I love the Florane Top on you. That's a beautiful color.


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Is this the Jessica?  That's what the style looks like.  I have this style in the Spring Shadows print and I took my normal DVF wrap size, which is an 8.  This is not cut as generously as the newer wraps.
> 
> Thank you for your compliments, *AEGIS and fmd!*
> 
> *Meg:* That new wrap looks lovely on you.  And you can send all of your new dresses to my house.  :giggles:



Thank you for your advice. I decided to pass on this dress, since I normally wear size 6 . I think size 10 would have been way too big. I just loved the print.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Last night I went to Shul after spending the day shopping. I didn't buy any more DVF but found some other cute things like the Laundry jacket that I am wearing with my new Florane Top in cherry syrup.



Great outfit!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Love the Florane! I have it's sister dress in blue! And the jacket and pants are fab - not to mention that amazing Bottega peeking out!


 


mellva said:


> I love the Florane Top on you. That's a beautiful color.


 


sammix3 said:


> Great outfit!


 Thanks so much Ladies. I hope everyone is having a great Memorial Day Weekend!


----------



## sylphfae

megt10 said:
			
		

> This is what I wore yesterday to the thing I went to and then to NM Last Call opening. New Julian Two Leaf Meadow Small White. The sweater I got from Saks Fashion Fix really cheap and I think it worked great with the dress. I am happy to report that I wore these shoes for 7+ hours yesterday and my knee hardly hurt



I adore this dress!! The print reminds me of fine china. It looks lovely with your coloring and you wear it so well!


----------



## LABAG

Cahill top in preppy pink @bloomingdales for 126.00-i love that style have it in the purple and orange! Great dressed up or down!


----------



## nonnie26

Any sizing advice on the Reina? I am 5'6, 123 pounds, 34d and normally wear either size 6 or 8 in dvf..

thanks, ladies!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Great outfit!


 Natalie dress in size 0 on NM on sale. Tiny Marks Black.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...40181&itemId=prod144340181&parentId=cat980731


----------



## *MJ*

LABAG said:
			
		

> Cahill top in preppy pink @bloomingdales for 126.00-i love that style have it in the purple and orange! Great dressed up or down!



How do you size in it? I'm 5'9", size 4-6 generally...I was thinking a 6?


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Natalie dress in size 0 on NM on sale. Tiny Marks Black.
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...40181&itemId=prod144340181&parentId=cat980731



Thanks Meg, but I like the other print better.


----------



## Greentea

nonnie26 said:


> Any sizing advice on the Reina? I am 5'6, 123 pounds, 34d and normally wear either size 6 or 8 in dvf..
> 
> thanks, ladies!



I say a 4.


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> *meg:*  Lovely Ibiza sweater!
> 
> *Aegis:*  Didn't you want the Whista blouse on sale?  $169
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...redictiveSearch&fashionColor=&resultback=1796




it's comiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiing. yay!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Actually I was really restrained, either that or I already have anything they had on sale that I wanted. I ended up getting the Rita Two Pencil skirt in Margarita. I really the pink one that I have. I also got the Nanette Lepore Twirl Me skirt. I don't know just on a skirt kick at the moment, loving them for summer with a cute tank and shrug or sweater. That is where I did some real damage was NM has a 30% off going on right now and I stocked up on Vince tanks.



hmm...i am obsessed with vince blouses.  i think i have gotten 6 blouses in the past month or so.  i realized i had zero plain blouses....though some of their blouses are polyester...grr

you got that Whista print tank in a tank?  pic?


----------



## megt10

sylphfae said:


> I adore this dress!! The print reminds me of fine china. It looks lovely with your coloring and you wear it so well!



Thank you so much sylphfae. I like this dress so much, not sure why but it seems to fit better than a lot of my other wraps even though they are all the same size.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Thanks Meg, but I like the other print better.


 I don't know I think the print on this dress is really nice. I went ahead and got it in the 2. I will see when it arrives.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> hmm...i am obsessed with vince blouses. i think i have gotten 6 blouses in the past month or so. i realized i had zero plain blouses....though some of their blouses are polyester...grr
> 
> you got that Whista print tank in a tank? pic?


 No not yet. I have yet to wear it and just haven't had time these days to take outfit pics unless I am heading out the door in the outfit. I love Vince tops they are so flattering and comfortable.


----------



## megt10

Last night we went to dinner and I wore for the first time my Edna in Petal Lagoon.


----------



## simmmchen

megt10 said:


> This is what I found at NM that was in my size and that I like on me. I finally tried on the Maja and my friend who now works there really loved it on me so I got it. I can't remember who asked about the Karin Halo Buds but here it is and it is so pretty. It is the same length as the Karin dresses which I am huge fan of. They are super comfy and can be dressed down so easily. Of all the dresses I tried on my absolute favorite was the Natalie dress. It is just so cute, comfy, girly without being too young, kwim and short but not too short.


Wow, wonderful dresses megt! I just tried the Natalie in tiny black dots yesterday and I really liked it, but your print is even better 

May I ask how much you got it for at NM Last Call?


----------



## simmmchen

simmmchen said:


> Hi DvF lovers!
> 
> I've posted on here before, but it's been a while! I still love checking in and seeing your pictures, so thank you for sharing.
> 
> *I have a question: I am going to be in NY soon and I am considering visiting the Woodbury Common outlets in Central Valley, which is home to the DvF outlet as well.*
> 
> If any of you have been there, can you please shed some light: Did they have nice items, especially dresses or wrap dresses or did they only have not-so-desirable prints/items? Was the discount good?
> 
> Thank you!


Just wanted to let you guy know that I didn't end up going to the outlet. My time in NYC was limited so I chose to stay in the city. Would still love to go to the outlet some day though!


----------



## megt10

simmmchen said:


> Wow, wonderful dresses megt! I just tried the Natalie in tiny black dots yesterday and I really liked it, but your print is even better
> 
> May I ask how much you got it for at NM Last Call?


 It was around 140.00


----------



## simmmchen

megt10 said:
			
		

> It was around 140.00



Wow, that's a great price! I'm happy for you!


----------



## simmmchen

So a  few years back we talked about hand washing DVF silk dresses. I have since washed one of mine a few times. It looks and feels great, so I felt motivated to wash another one yesterday. I had gotten red pen ink on it (waaaaah) and wanted to remove the stain which I did. Then I thought I might as well wash it quickly too. Yeeeeaaah, not such a great idea. The colors in the trim (it was a betsy style) bled like crazy and now my dress is ruined. I will try to post a picture later. The design was dark brown and off white and the dark brown ran into the white big time 

So moral of the story: it is possible to hand wash the dresses, but only if the pattern is such that color bleeding will not be visible. In short: don't hand was the silk dresses haha! My plain black Julian (that is not silk) I have successfully washed  multiple times in he washing machine on gentle cycle!


----------



## megt10

simmmchen said:


> Wow, that's a great price! I'm happy for you!


 All of the dresses that I got were around that price from like 140.00 to 170.00. It was kind of a no brainer.


----------



## LABAG

*MJ* said:


> How do you size in it? I'm 5'9", size 4-6 generally...I was thinking a 6?


 Its true to size in my opinion-I got a 12, i cant wait-the sale ends today-get it. 
I think the pink will go with grey, lack or purple and anything else you can think of!


----------



## *MJ*

LABAG said:
			
		

> Its true to size in my opinion-I got a 12, i cant wait-the sale ends today-get it.
> I think the pink will go with grey, lack or purple and anything else you can think of!



Thanks LABAG! I love the pink too! I'm busty, so I went for the 6 instead of the 4. They also had it in grey...but I think the top looks better in bright colors.  

I hope to find it in some other colors too!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and I wore for the first time my Edna in Petal Lagoon.



Meg, it keeps getting better and better! I also think this would look cute with those gladiator-type sandals you have.


----------



## Greentea

simmmchen said:


> So a  few years back we talked about hand washing DVF silk dresses. I have since washed one of mine a few times. It looks and feels great, so I felt motivated to wash another one yesterday. I had gotten red pen ink on it (waaaaah) and wanted to remove the stain which I did. Then I thought I might as well wash it quickly too. Yeeeeaaah, not such a great idea. The colors in the trim (it was a betsy style) bled like crazy and now my dress is ruined. I will try to post a picture later. The design was dark brown and off white and the dark brown ran into the white big time
> 
> So moral of the story: it is possible to hand wash the dresses, but only if the pattern is such that color bleeding will not be visible. In short: don't hand was the silk dresses haha! My plain black Julian (that is not silk) I have successfully washed  multiple times in he washing machine on gentle cycle!



Oh NOOoooooooo! I'm so sorry!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and I wore for the first time my Edna in Petal Lagoon.



Love this print on you!


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and I wore for the first time my Edna in Petal Lagoon.




Meg, I already commented in CL, but I am really loving this! I can't remember if I tried it on or not.....the sleeves look familiar.  How does it fit in the hip/butt area?? Is it straight up & down?


----------



## Tmft

mellva said:


> I'm bumping my post. Does anyone know how this fits? Thanks


That's the Jillia in Wildflower http://dvfs.blogspot.com/2007_05_01_archive.html

I had the Jillia in Bee Season.  The sleeves were very tight.  I ultimately ended up EBaying it.  But I did get compliments when I wore it!

Note-it's not the Jessica.  Same era though.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Meg, it keeps getting better and better! I also think this would look cute with those gladiator-type sandals you have.



Thanks Greentea, I agree and plan on wearing this again to a more casual event. I wore the new Karin today with sandals and I think it looked cute and was totally comfortable. I took pics but haven't downloaded them yet. We will see tomorrow. We are planning a casual day on Wednesday for DH's birthday and I am planning on wearing the Natalie. We are going to take a drive down the coast and have lunch by the ocean. I think this will be the perfect dress paired with sandals and a sweater.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Love this print on you!


Thanks Sammi, you were the reason I even saw it and I am really glad you did I love the print of this dress.



dbeth said:


> Meg, I already commented in CL, but I am really loving this! I can't remember if I tried it on or not.....the sleeves look familiar.  How does it fit in the hip/butt area?? Is it straight up & down?


It is somewhat fitted in the hip area which is why it works great for me. It is looser on the top which works for me because I am so broad across the back and ribcage and more fitted in the hips where I am smallest. This Edna is different from the other one that I have, the material is all silk and it is lined with a slip. The other color block Edna is a different material I think and it doesn't have a slip. I ended up having to wear a cami with it because it came down too low. I then sized down to a 0 in the next color block version that I bought and that was perfect. With this Edna I needed a 2.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Thanks Greentea, I agree and plan on wearing this again to a more casual event. I wore the new Karin today with sandals and I think it looked cute and was totally comfortable. I took pics but haven't downloaded them yet. We will see tomorrow. We are planning a casual day on Wednesday for DH's birthday and I am planning on wearing the Natalie. We are going to take a drive down the coast and have lunch by the ocean. I think this will be the perfect dress paired with sandals and a sweater.



Oh, that sounds like the perfect day. Hasn't the weather been amazing?


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi, you were the reason I even saw it and I am really glad you did I love the print of this dress.
> 
> 
> It is somewhat fitted in the hip area which is why it works great for me. It is looser on the top which works for me because I am so broad across the back and ribcage and more fitted in the hips where I am smallest. This Edna is different from the other one that I have, the material is all silk and it is lined with a slip. The other color block Edna is a different material I think and it doesn't have a slip. I ended up having to wear a cami with it because it came down too low. I then sized down to a 0 in the next color block version that I bought and that was perfect. With this Edna I needed a 2.



Thanks Meg. I might have to hunt it down. The chest should fit, I am broad across my back & ribcage too. The hips might be a problem though.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and I wore for the first time my Edna in Petal Lagoon.



great dress meg! and you're back in heels! yay!


----------



## fmd914

megt10 said:


> Last night I went to Shul after spending the day shopping. I didn't buy any more DVF but found some other cute things like the Laundry jacket that I am wearing with my new Florane Top in cherry syrup.





Meg I know you don't wear pants that often, but this outfit is truly one of your best.  I love the colors and the dressed up/down at the same time vibe!  Really nice!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Oh, that sounds like the perfect day. Hasn't the weather been amazing?


 Yeah the weather has been fabulous! It really puts me in a good mood.


phiphi said:


> great dress meg! and you're back in heels! yay!


 Thanks Phiphi, yeah I am back in my training heels. The higher ones still hurt my knee but slowly I am working my way back to them.


fmd914 said:


> Meg I know you don't wear pants that often, but this outfit is truly one of your best. I love the colors and the dressed up/down at the same time vibe! Really nice!


 Thanks so much fmd, my DH really liked this outfit too.


----------



## megt10

Here is another of the dresses that I got at NM Rack for about 150.00. It is the Karin dress in Dot Trail. This one can be dressed up with high heels but it was perfect for yesterday in a dressed down way.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Here is another of the dresses that I got at NM Rack for about 150.00. It is the Karin dress in Dot Trail. This one can be dressed up with high heels but it was perfect for yesterday in a dressed down way.



Another fabulous outfit! Can I just live in your closet?


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and I wore for the first time my Edna in Petal Lagoon.



I really love this outfit!


----------



## vintagevalerie

Someone asked about Reina sizing - I find it snug. I'm a 2 or 4 or maybe a 6 if it's an awesome deal and the 4 I got is a little skimpy, IMO. That said, I'm hippy.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Another fabulous outfit! Can I just live in your closet?


 Thanks Sammi, I am really loving the Karin dress when I tried it on with heels it really gave it a whole different look.


Dukeprincess said:


> I really love this outfit!


 Thanks Duke, it is one of my favorite styles at the moment and one of my favorite prints. I have 3 Edna dresses and if there was a new print that I loved I would get another.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Here is another of the dresses that I got at NM Rack for about 150.00. It is the Karin dress in Dot Trail. This one can be dressed up with high heels but it was perfect for yesterday in a dressed down way.



I die.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> I die.



Thanks Greentea.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I wore my new Mikino blouse today. Sorry for the bad lighting. I promise this blouse is gorgeous in person.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I wore my new Mikino blouse today. Sorry for the bad lighting. I promise this blouse is gorgeous in person.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1738504



Yes it is gorgeous and it looks fantastic on you. I want this one


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I wore my new Mikino blouse today. Sorry for the bad lighting. I promise this blouse is gorgeous in person.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1738504



It looks really pretty. Pretty blouse for a pretty girl


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Yes it is gorgeous and it looks fantastic on you. I want this one



Get it!  I love mine! 



sammix3 said:


> It looks really pretty. Pretty blouse for a pretty girl



  Thanks hon.  You've got me on the hunt for a Kimmie skirt!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Get it!  I love mine!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks hon.  You've got me on the hunt for a Kimmie skirt!



Good choice!  what color?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Anybody going to the sample sale next month?


----------



## creighbaby

DC-Cutie said:
			
		

> Anybody going to the sample sale next month?



Yeppers. Hope it will be better than the last one, which was just OK.


----------



## DC-Cutie

creighbaby said:


> Yeppers. Hope it will be better than the last one, which was just OK.



I'll pm you


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I ended up wearing my Meva skirt that I found on ebay for DH birthday. It was perfect for the day of driving around with the top down and then later added heels and a shrug for dinner. Oh btw I am wearing my false advertising bra  love what it does for the Vince tank.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Wearing an oldie, but goodie today at work, the Garland in Jazz Ikat.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I ended up wearing my Meva skirt that I found on ebay for DH birthday. It was perfect for the day of driving around with the top down and then later added heels and a shrug for dinner. Oh btw I am wearing my false advertising bra  love what it does for the Vince tank.



Great skirt!  Love the spring colors!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Great skirt! Love the spring colors!


 Thanks Duke, I love it too. I found it on ebay for like 20.00. This is my favorite style of skirt, it is so comfortable to wear.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing an oldie, but goodie today at work, the Garland in Jazz Ikat.
> 
> View attachment 1740030


 Love this Duke. You wear everything so well.


----------



## angelcove

megt10 said:


> Last night we went to dinner and I wore for the first time my Edna in Petal Lagoon.


 
OMG!!!  You look absolutely beautiful!!  but then again you always look beautiful!!  Luv luv this dress on you.  How is the sizing?  I've got to have one now.  Thanks


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Here is another of the dresses that I got at NM Rack for about 150.00. It is the Karin dress in Dot Trail. This one can be dressed up with high heels but it was perfect for yesterday in a dressed down way.


 
what a great buy meg! the print is so fun - i love it on you!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I ended up wearing my Meva skirt that I found on ebay for DH birthday. It was perfect for the day of driving around with the top down and then later added heels and a shrug for dinner. Oh btw I am wearing my false advertising bra  love what it does for the Vince tank.


 
i told my DH that there is a bra out there called the "false advertising bra" and i got the  look. LOL! the colours of your outfit are so fun! great look!



Dukeprincess said:


> Wearing an oldie, but goodie today at work, the Garland in Jazz Ikat.
> 
> View attachment 1740030


 


Dukeprincess said:


> I wore my new Mikino blouse today. Sorry for the bad lighting. I promise this blouse is gorgeous in person.
> 
> View attachment 1738504


 
you look so gorgeous and amazing in dvf, duke. you make me want to buy everything!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> I wore my new Mikino blouse today. Sorry for the bad lighting. I promise this blouse is gorgeous in person.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1738504



how did I miss this???   Lovely


----------



## Dukeprincess

You are both so sweet to me *P and Meg!* 

EDIT:  Thanks *DC!*   (The boy took that photo, so of course the lighting and angle is off :giggles: )


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> You are both so sweet to me *P and Meg!*
> 
> EDIT:  Thanks *DC!*   (The boy took that photo, so of course the lighting and angle is off :giggles: )



Who?  I have no idea of 'the boy' you speak of :giggles:


----------



## vintagevalerie

Everyone always looks great! The only full-length mirror we even have is in my daughter's room and oval, so I look like a little girl playing dress up with all the dolls and the dollhouse in the background!


----------



## vintagevalerie

I'd love to hear more about the sample sale. Also, I'm a DVF fan on FB and got an invitation to shop it online - anyone know what that will be like?


----------



## megt10

angelcove said:


> OMG!!! You look absolutely beautiful!! but then again you always look beautiful!! Luv luv this dress on you. How is the sizing? I've got to have one now. Thanks


Thanks AC, I love the Edna dresses and have 3 of them now. In this print I took it in my normal size 2. It is a different material than the color block Edna's which I sized down to a 0 in because it was so blousy and needed a cami underneath in order not to flash anyone when I bent over.



phiphi said:


> what a great buy meg! the print is so fun - i love it on you!
> 
> 
> 
> i told my DH that there is a bra out there called the "false advertising bra" and i got the  look. LOL! the colours of your outfit are so fun! great look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look so gorgeous and amazing in dvf, duke. you make me want to buy everything!


 Thanks Phiphi, actually that isn't the name of the bra it is what DH calls it. I forgot the real name but it is supposed to add 2 sizes and it does. It is a must for a few dresses that I have that I just don't fill out and don't look right without wearing it. Since it was DH's B-day figured why not with the tank..


----------



## Dukeprincess

Another blast from the past, Headed to work in the Calynda and Gemini jacket


----------



## rcy

good morning. . i am new to the forum 
could someone please let me know what size i might be in the new julian two. . . i'm typically a 4 in jcrew sleeveless dresses, 2 in jcrew pants/skirts, however have to order a 6 in jcrew blazers due to my shoulders. thank you!


----------



## SJP2008

vintagevalerie said:
			
		

> I'd love to hear more about the sample sale. Also, I'm a DVF fan on FB and got an invitation to shop it online - anyone know what that will be like?



Me too! While I am a fan online and subscribed to updates, I didn't get an invite...does anyone have one they are willing to share if possible?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Another blast from the past, Headed to work in the Calynda and Gemini jacket
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1741144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1741149



Love everything to bits! Isn't it great that DVF is so timeless and nothing ever looks dated?


----------



## DC-Cutie

SJP2008 said:


> Me too! While I am a fan online and subscribed to updates, I didn't get an invite...does anyone have one they are willing to share if possible?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



the day of the sale, someone will probably post the link.  If I'm not mistaken, on the main page there is a sign in, where you put your email address and the sale page will open for you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Love everything to bits! Isn't it great that DVF is so timeless and nothing ever looks dated?



Yes, that is why I continue to be a loyal fan and consumer!  :giggles:

Some of her older pieces are still my favorites!


----------



## nonnie26

rcy said:


> good morning. . i am new to the forum
> could someone please let me know what size i might be in the new julian two. . . i'm typically a 4 in jcrew sleeveless dresses, 2 in jcrew pants/skirts, however have to order a 6 in jcrew blazers due to my shoulders. thank you!



I think you would be a size 6.


----------



## vintagevalerie

nonnie26 said:


> I think you would be a size 6.


 
I agree - I think the bottom half of her dresses tend to be more forgiving - I'm a 2 on top and a 4 on bottom and go between the two sizes in her dresses easily.


----------



## Greentea

Anyone saving/plotting for fall already?

Guilty.

I swear, summer has barely hit here and I'm already thinking about that amazing runway tweed jacket with leather trim. THAT's gonna be the end of me.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> the day of the sale, someone will probably post the link.  If I'm not mistaken, on the main page there is a sign in, where you put your email address and the sale page will open for you.



dvfsamplesale.com


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Thanks Phiphi, actually that isn't the name of the bra it is what DH calls it. I forgot the real name but it is supposed to add 2 sizes and it does. It is a must for a few dresses that I have that I just don't fill out and don't look right without wearing it. Since it was DH's B-day figured why not with the tank..



2 sizes!! omigosh. LOL. (it would be a brilliant name for a bra though ) 



Dukeprincess said:


> Another blast from the past, Headed to work in the Calynda and Gemini jacket
> 
> View attachment 1741144
> 
> 
> View attachment 1741149



this is one of my most favourite prints on one of my most favourite gals. you look fantastic duke!



rcy said:


> good morning. . i am new to the forum
> could someone please let me know what size i might be in the new julian two. . . i'm typically a 4 in jcrew sleeveless dresses, 2 in jcrew pants/skirts, however have to order a 6 in jcrew blazers due to my shoulders. thank you!



DVF doesn't do vanity sizing, so i'd go up 1-2 sizes from your regular j crew size, especially because the sleeves are pretty tight. do you have a store that carries DVF so you can go to try some on?



Greentea said:


> Anyone saving/plotting for fall already?
> 
> Guilty.
> 
> I swear, summer has barely hit here and I'm already thinking about that amazing runway tweed jacket with leather trim. THAT's gonna be the end of me.



that sounds amazing. i'm still trying to keep up with sales.. got another ibiza and dixy pants yesterday.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you, *P.*  Also my wallet thanks you for enabling it to buy Dixy pants!  My wallet also sends a shout out to *Sammix and Meg*, who kept looking so cute in the darn Koto skirts that I had to jump on the bandwagon.  

*Greentea:* My wallet will soon thank you for enabling it to lust over Fall items!  :giggles:


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you, *P.*  Also my wallet thanks you for enabling it to buy Dixy pants!  My wallet also sends a shout out to *Sammix and Meg*, who kept looking so cute in the darn Koto skirts that I had to jump on the bandwagon.
> 
> *Greentea:* My wallet will soon thank you for enabling it to lust over Fall items!  :giggles:



Happy to be of service!


----------



## rcy

thank you, ladies, for the sizing help. unfortunately, no, there's not a store close that carries dvf.. i would probably have to drive about 2.5 hours! so i think i will wing it with a 6. thank you!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Went to Norstrom Rack at lunch and saw a pair of blue dress pants on clearance for $109... Didn't get a chance to try on..  How do you guys like the fit for pants?  

I want to go back and look for dresses later - wish me luck!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Good choice!  what color?



Me too!!! Any color size 4!!


----------



## sammix3

*Duke* - Thanks for posting the link, can't wait to check it out.

*Greentea* - I need to be good for fall, but depends on what is coming out 

I want to see everyone's new purchases!!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Another blast from the past, Headed to work in the Calynda and Gemini jacket
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1741144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1741149



Oh Duke I love this. You look beautiful and the style and print are one of my favorites.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you, *P.*  Also my wallet thanks you for enabling it to buy Dixy pants!  My wallet also sends a shout out to *Sammix and Meg*, who kept looking so cute in the darn Koto skirts that I had to jump on the bandwagon.
> 
> *Greentea:* My wallet will soon thank you for enabling it to lust over Fall items!  :giggles:



You are welcome seems only fair since you are one of my biggest enablers.


----------



## megt10

gottaluvmybags said:


> Went to Norstrom Rack at lunch and saw a pair of blue dress pants on clearance for $109... Didn't get a chance to try on..  How do you guys like the fit for pants?
> 
> I want to go back and look for dresses later - wish me luck!!



I find most of her pants fit tts.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Happy to be of service!



I know what you mean I am already checking out the fall stuff. I am going to be looking for that jacket


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> I wore my new Mikino blouse today. Sorry for the bad lighting. I promise this blouse is gorgeous in person.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1738504



cute.  i tried this one bc i do love the print.  it looks a LOT better on you than it did on me....hmm...maybe the tank and pushed up sleeve is the difference.



megt10 said:


> Here is another of the dresses that I got at NM Rack for about 150.00. It is the Karin dress in Dot Trail. This one can be dressed up with high heels but it was perfect for yesterday in a dressed down way.




i cannot tell you how much i LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE did i say LOVE this entire look!!




Dukeprincess said:


> Another blast from the past, Headed to work in the Calynda and Gemini jacket
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1741144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1741149




super cute!


----------



## Aurify

gottaluvmybags said:


> Went to Norstrom Rack at lunch and saw a pair of blue dress pants on clearance for $109... Didn't get a chance to try on.. How do you guys like the fit for pants?
> 
> I want to go back and look for dresses later - wish me luck!!


 
I have her Avaro pants and find they fit one size bigger than Express pants, and slightly smaller than Club Monaco pants.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> cute. i tried this one bc i do love the print. it looks a LOT better on you than it did on me....hmm...maybe the tank and pushed up sleeve is the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cannot tell you how much i LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE did i say LOVE this entire look!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super cute!


 Thanks so much Aegis. I really like the Karin dress. I got it in Turquoise when it went on sale and after that I was hooked on the style.


----------



## CurlyHeadedGurl

Hi All,

For those of you who cannot make it to the DVF sample sale, DVF is launching their first ever online sample sale. 

Sign up at http://www.dvfsamplesale.com/ to be the first to shop on June 4.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you ladies for all of your sweet compliments!  

I cannot wait until Monday!


----------



## sammix3

Does anyone know what time the sample sale goes live?


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Does anyone know what time the sample sale goes live?


Nope but hope to find out. Not that I should even look at another thing but it doesn't hurt to look right? Went to the Cabazon outlet and got a few more things. Really have a lot to show you guys and if I keep going at this pace with the mod shots I will be 80 before I get through . Anyway here is a dress that I was not at all fond of on the internet. I fell in love though when I saw it irl. Here is the New Julian Loopy. I wore it to a birthday brunch for a friend this afternoon.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Nope but hope to find out. Not that I should even look at another thing but it doesn't hurt to look right? Went to the Cabazon outlet and got a few more things. Really have a lot to show you guys and if I keep going at this pace with the mod shots I will be 80 before I get through . Anyway here is a dress that I was not at all fond of on the internet. I fell in love though when I saw it irl. Here is the New Julian Loopy. I wore it to a birthday brunch for a friend this afternoon.



Wow, you look really great!!


----------



## margaritaxmix

megt10 said:


> Nope but hope to find out. Not that I should even look at another thing but it doesn't hurt to look right? Went to the Cabazon outlet and got a few more things. Really have a lot to show you guys and if I keep going at this pace with the mod shots I will be 80 before I get through . Anyway here is a dress that I was not at all fond of on the internet. I fell in love though when I saw it irl. Here is the New Julian Loopy. I wore it to a birthday brunch for a friend this afternoon.



I've been lurking in the thread for some time, but just wanted to say that I absolutely LOVE all of your DvF ensembles... each piece is gorgeous and suits you so well.


----------



## margaritaxmix

I definitely feel that DvF, especially the iconic wrap dress, is timeless but any thoughts on if one can be too young for the silhouette? I'm 19 years old and just finished my second year of college. I'm interning in a professional setting this summer and, as a business student, tend to attend many events where I'm expected to dress appropriately. As a result, I wanted to invest in a classic piece but for some reason, can't bring myself to take the plunge because I feel like a wrap dress looks too "mature" on me. It's hard to explain, but I hope you all know what I mean. Any thoughts/advice? Thanks in advance!


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> Nope but hope to find out. Not that I should even look at another thing but it doesn't hurt to look right? Went to the Cabazon outlet and got a few more things. Really have a lot to show you guys and if I keep going at this pace with the mod shots I will be 80 before I get through . Anyway here is a dress that I was not at all fond of on the internet. I fell in love though when I saw it irl. Here is the New Julian Loopy. I wore it to a birthday brunch for a friend this afternoon.


 MEG I LOVE THIS ON YOU! I also got this from DVF when it was at 20 % off and it was different on line-but once I got it home-the colors were perfect and the creme background is very classic .
I absolutely luv your bag-Perfecto!!
I saw a cute Michaeal Kors clutch in orange at TJ mAXX this weekend, that im debating-I think it will look great!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Nope but hope to find out. Not that I should even look at another thing but it doesn't hurt to look right? Went to the Cabazon outlet and got a few more things. Really have a lot to show you guys and if I keep going at this pace with the mod shots I will be 80 before I get through . Anyway here is a dress that I was not at all fond of on the internet. I fell in love though when I saw it irl. Here is the New Julian Loopy. I wore it to a birthday brunch for a friend this afternoon.



Looking great! Now what did you get? Spill it!!


----------



## sammix3

margaritaxmix said:


> I definitely feel that DvF, especially the iconic wrap dress, is timeless but any thoughts on if one can be too young for the silhouette? I'm 19 years old and just finished my second year of college. I'm interning in a professional setting this summer and, as a business student, tend to attend many events where I'm expected to dress appropriately. As a result, I wanted to invest in a classic piece but for some reason, can't bring myself to take the plunge because I feel like a wrap dress looks too "mature" on me. It's hard to explain, but I hope you all know what I mean. Any thoughts/advice? Thanks in advance!



Welcome to the DVF thread! 

At first I thought that the wraps may be too mature for me, but when I tried it on and got it to the right length, I loved it! Oh and I'm 24 (got my first DVF at 22). I'm in a business setting as well and I think DVF works great. I love wearing my DVF pieces to work, its just so comfy and stylish at the same time. I think you should go to a local department store to try it on.


----------



## sammix3

Tons of new goodies on DVF.com!!!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Wow, you look really great!!


Thanks Duke.


margaritaxmix said:


> I've been lurking in the thread for some time, but just wanted to say that I absolutely LOVE all of your DvF ensembles... each piece is gorgeous and suits you so well.


Thank you so much MM! I think you should go Tyson's Corner and try on some dresses and skirts. DVF has so many styles I am sure that there will be one or perhaps 2 that you fall in love with. There are so many great work outfits on here posted by Sammi, Duke and Phiphi you should check them out and make a list of the styles you are interested in.



LABAG said:


> MEG I LOVE THIS ON YOU! I also got this from DVF when it was at 20 % off and it was different on line-but once I got it home-the colors were perfect and the creme background is very classic .
> I absolutely luv your bag-Perfecto!!
> I saw a cute Michaeal Kors clutch in orange at TJ mAXX this weekend, that im debating-I think it will look great!


Thanks so much LA. I agree I was not at all a fan of this dress until I saw it in person. I thought the bag paired nicely with the dress it brought out some of the pink in the loops. The bag is Marc Jacobs black orchid. I got it last year on clearance. I love orange bags they are just such a great unexpected color. You totally should go get the clutch



sammix3 said:


> Looking great! Now what did you get? Spill it!!


Now you know I am old and can't remember the names of things I will try and take some hanging photos tomorrow. Mellva I haven't forgotten you want to see the Maja I just haven't been able to get to it.



sammix3 said:


> Tons of new goodies on DVF.com!!!


Nooooooooo


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Nope but hope to find out. Not that I should even look at another thing but it doesn't hurt to look right? Went to the Cabazon outlet and got a few more things. Really have a lot to show you guys and if I keep going at this pace with the mod shots I will be 80 before I get through . Anyway here is a dress that I was not at all fond of on the internet. I fell in love though when I saw it irl. Here is the New Julian Loopy. I wore it to a birthday brunch for a friend this afternoon.




Meg, you look beautiful!!! I love this Julian dress on you!!! Where did you get this one? I love this print.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Thanks Duke.
> 
> Thank you so much MM! I think you should go Tyson's Corner and try on some dresses and skirts. DVF has so many styles I am sure that there will be one or perhaps 2 that you fall in love with. There are so many great work outfits on here posted by Sammi, Duke and Phiphi you should check them out and make a list of the styles you are interested in.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much LA. I agree I was not at all a fan of this dress until I saw it in person. I thought the bag paired nicely with the dress it brought out some of the pink in the loops. The bag is Marc Jacobs black orchid. I got it last year on clearance. I love orange bags they are just such a great unexpected color. You totally should go get the clutch
> 
> 
> Now you know I am old and can't remember the names of things I will try and take some hanging photos tomorrow. Mellva I haven't forgotten you want to see the Maja I just haven't been able to get to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooo



Thank you Meg!!!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, you look beautiful!!! I love this Julian dress on you!!! Where did you get this one? I love this print.


 Thank you Mellva, I got it at the Cabazon DVF outlet store. It was 187.50. They had several of them in all sizes. I think this is one of those dresses that you need to see in person to really appreciate it and that is why there are so many left at the outlet. Here is the info you can call them and they can send it to you. 
48400 Seminole Dr Ste 518
Cabazon, CA 92230

(951) 922-9600


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oh sample sale, where are you?


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Thank you Mellva, I got it at the Cabazon DVF outlet store. It was 187.50. They had several of them in all sizes. I think this is one of those dresses that you need to see in person to really appreciate it and that is why there are so many left at the outlet. Here is the info you can call them and they can send it to you.
> 48400 Seminole Dr Ste 518
> Cabazon, CA 92230
> 
> (951) 922-9600




Thank you Meg!!! You are the best!!!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh sample sale, where are you?


 Any idea on what time it might start?


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Any idea on what time it might start?



None. The actual sample sale starts at 10am in NYC.  So I thought it would've been around the same time.  Guess not.


----------



## Dukeprincess

It's live!

http://www.dvfsamplesale.com/dresses/dresses,default,sc.html


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Dukeprincess said:


> It's live!
> 
> http://www.dvfsamplesale.com/dresses/dresses,default,sc.html



Did you get an email? Still waiting!


----------



## cascherping

Shoot - I still haven't received the link that the sale started yet...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

cascherping said:


> Shoot - I still haven't received the link that the sale started yet...



I haven't either.


----------



## neko-chan

Me either, but I know others have!


----------



## cascherping

Just received the e-mail! Hope you get yours soon too



Chloe_chick999 said:


> I haven't either.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

cascherping said:


> Just received the e-mail! Hope you get yours soon too



Thanks, I keep checking, good luck!


----------



## LABAG

Gals the loopy orange jeanne wrap is at the DVF SAMPLE SALE now!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Nothing for me, I am shocked!


----------



## cascherping

I've been thinking about the Hatsu dress for awhile - it's listed on the sample sale for $225. Two questions - do you think I should wait until the actual sample sale in NYC this week (luckily, I have a work trip there at the end of the week) for a better price? And the second question - I'm usually right around a 6/8 (and sometimes 10 in DVF, depending on the style), what size should I order in the dress? I was thinking medium, but wanted to defer to the expertise of you ladies

Thank you!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Dukeprincess said:


> Nothing for me, I am shocked!



Did you see any wrap tops? That is what I am after...still no email! Damn!


----------



## sammix3

I can't see it. Ugh.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Nothing for me in the sample sale, either    

The one thing I wanted was sold out in my size, naturally 

Was thinking about the New Julian in Petal Weave, but I'm on the fence about the pattern and all sales are final, so going to pass.


----------



## cascherping

I don't see any wrap tops on the site right now. There's only 30 tops being shown now; honestly, the prices are still pretty high and there's not a large selection. Maybe my hopes were too high



Chloe_chick999 said:


> Did you see any wrap tops? That is what I am after...still no email! Damn!


----------



## baysidebeauty

cascherping said:


> I don't see any wrap tops on the site right now. There's only 30 tops being shown now; honestly, the prices are still pretty high and there's not a large selection. Maybe my hopes were too high



Yea, I agree - the Julian I was looking at was $219, that's not a sample sale price IMO


----------



## baysidebeauty

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Did you see any wrap tops? That is what I am after...still no email! Damn!



Did you sign up through the sample sale link posted here a few days ago?  If not, see if you can still sign up, that's how I got on the list.


----------



## Tmft

Greatbselection at the "sample sale" online, but prices are high.  $199 for a wrap on final sale?  Saks or Nordies has cheaper prices and allows returns.

Maybe they'll drop as the week goes by?

Example-I got the Shina from Saks for $150.  The dvf sample sale has it for $199.

I  dvf, but it almost never makes sense to buy direct from their website.


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Tons of new goodies on DVF.com!!!



Thanks for posting!  The new prints aren't doing it for me, but I *love* the colors the Linda sweater dress is now offered in 

Does anyone know how the Linda fits?  I take a 14 in wraps, will a L in Linda fit or does it run snug?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

baysidebeauty said:


> Did you sign up through the sample sale link posted here a few days ago?  If not, see if you can still sign up, that's how I got on the list.



I did! Still nothing, oh well, maybe later on today.


----------



## baysidebeauty

margaritaxmix said:


> I definitely feel that DvF, especially the iconic wrap dress, is timeless but any thoughts on if one can be too young for the silhouette? I'm 19 years old and just finished my second year of college. I'm interning in a professional setting this summer and, as a business student, tend to attend many events where I'm expected to dress appropriately. As a result, I wanted to invest in a classic piece but for some reason, can't bring myself to take the plunge because I feel like a wrap dress looks too "mature" on me. It's hard to explain, but I hope you all know what I mean. Any thoughts/advice? Thanks in advance!




I think it depends on your style.  I would not have worn a wrap in my 20s, but now that I'm in my mid-40s, I find a wrap style to be youthful because they are not dowdy and hug the body beautifully instead of hiding it under a tent (like a lot of middle-aged women tend to wear their clothes, at least around here...).

DVF makes a lot of non-wrap styles, too - some are not my style while others just jaw-droppingly beautiful, it really just depends what your style is and where you'll be wearing it.


----------



## Greentea

I want one of the new Julian dresses but they are not priced low enough for final sale, IMO. Just going to wait for fall for a print I can't live without. I don't mind paying full price for a dress or two that are what I really want.


----------



## mellva

Greentea said:


> I want one of the new Julian dresses but they are not priced low enough for final sale, IMO. Just going to wait for fall for a print I can't live without. I don't mind paying full price for a dress or two that are what I really want.




I feel the same way. Especially, with a final sale offer and no free shipping. I would rather go to the DVF outlet or Saks sale.


----------



## Butterfly_77

hello gorgeous ladies - I'm back from my honeymoon 

....still no access to the sample sale 

but anyway, that's what I wore today to work

New Julian in Rings Medium Orange

I'm looking forward to catch up with you and your purchases from the past month


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> hello gorgeous ladies - I'm back from my honeymoon
> 
> ....still no access to the sample sale
> 
> but anyway, that's what I wore today to work
> 
> New Julian in Rings Medium Orange
> 
> I'm looking forward to catch up with you and your purchases from the past month



You look gorgeous babe! And is that a tan I see?


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> hello gorgeous ladies - I'm back from my honeymoon
> 
> ....still no access to the sample sale
> 
> but anyway, that's what I wore today to work
> 
> New Julian in Rings Medium Orange
> 
> I'm looking forward to catch up with you and your purchases from the past month



Welcome back - Hope you had a great honeymoon!

The Julian wrap looks great on you!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Greentea said:


> I want one of the new Julian dresses but they are not priced low enough for final sale, IMO. Just going to wait for fall for a print I can't live without. I don't mind paying full price for a dress or two that are what I really want.




Agreed.


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> You look gorgeous babe! And is that a tan I see?



thanks, sweets! missed you!

and yesssssss   

...but just a little.....


----------



## creighbaby

For comparison of sale prices, here's a link to the NYC sample sale prices from sample sally.


----------



## sammix3

I still have no access!! Waaaah


----------



## Butterfly_77

baysidebeauty said:


> Welcome back - Hope you had a great honeymoon!
> 
> The Julian wrap looks great on you!



thank you so much, hun!

yes, we had a unforgettable honeymoon in Thailand and Cambodia and really enjoyed the extensive time we could spend together


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammix3 said:


> I still have no access!! Waaaah



ditto......


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> thank you so much, hun!
> 
> yes, we had a unforgettable honeymoon in Thailand and Cambodia and really enjoyed the extensive time we could spend together


Yay! Welcome back!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, hun! Missed you all 



Greentea said:


> Yay! Welcome back!!


----------



## sammix3

Nothing for me. Phew.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> I want one of the new Julian dresses but they are not priced low enough for final sale, IMO. Just going to wait for fall for a print I can't live without. I don't mind paying full price for a dress or two that are what I really want.



Totally agree, prices at cabazon were cheaper


----------



## margaritaxmix

sammix3 said:


> Welcome to the DVF thread!
> 
> At first I thought that the wraps may be too mature for me, but when I tried it on and got it to the right length, I loved it! Oh and I'm 24 (got my first DVF at 22). I'm in a business setting as well and I think DVF works great. I love wearing my DVF pieces to work, its just so comfy and stylish at the same time. I think you should go to a local department store to try it on.



Thanks for your advice! I think I will definitely try to pop in to try a few pieces on just to judge for myself. 



megt10 said:


> Thanks Duke.
> 
> Thank you so much MM! I think you should go Tyson's Corner and try on some dresses and skirts. DVF has so many styles I am sure that there will be one or perhaps 2 that you fall in love with. There are so many great work outfits on here posted by Sammi, Duke and Phiphi you should check them out and make a list of the styles you are interested in.



That's what I love about TPF! So much style inspiration everywhere. I will definitely make a trip to Tyson's when I have free time and maybe take some photos and ask for more opinions 



baysidebeauty said:


> I think it depends on your style.  I would not have worn a wrap in my 20s, but now that I'm in my mid-40s, I find a wrap style to be youthful because they are not dowdy and hug the body beautifully instead of hiding it under a tent (like a lot of middle-aged women tend to wear their clothes, at least around here...).
> 
> DVF makes a lot of non-wrap styles, too - some are not my style while others just jaw-droppingly beautiful, it really just depends what your style is and where you'll be wearing it.



Thank you for your advice! I was definitely drawn to how flattering they are without looking inappropriate for a professional setting. I also loved how gorgeous they are on women of all ages, especially the ones that I've seen just in this thread.

 to everyone who took the time to reply to me!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> ditto......


 Welcome back Butterfly!


----------



## megt10

margaritaxmix said:


> Thanks for your advice! I think I will definitely try to pop in to try a few pieces on just to judge for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I love about TPF! So much style inspiration everywhere. I will definitely make a trip to Tyson's when I have free time and maybe take some photos and ask for more opinions
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your advice! I was definitely drawn to how flattering they are without looking inappropriate for a professional setting. I also loved how gorgeous they are on women of all ages, especially the ones that I've seen just in this thread.
> 
> to everyone who took the time to reply to me!


 You are so welcome. Please take photos of the things you are interested in, feedback is always good when trying new looks.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Nothing for me. Phew.


Sammi I got pics of my purchases and will resize and post tomorrow morning. For today though I wore for the first time my Lensley top in Neon Orange. I got this at Saks sale.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Thank you Meg!!!


I finally did it and took pics of the Maja for you. Sorry it took so long. I put the last pic in because Beau looked so cute, lol. Anyway, I took this in a size 2 and many of the ladies here could size down I think but I don't think I could because of my shoulders and back.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I finally did it and took pics of the Maja for you. Sorry it took so long. I put the last pic in because Beau looked so cute, lol. Anyway, I took this in a size 2 and many of the ladies here could size down I think but I don't think I could because of my shoulders and back.



The Maja is pure magic on you!


----------



## AEGIS

Butterfly_77 said:


> hello gorgeous ladies - I'm back from my honeymoon
> 
> ....still no access to the sample sale
> 
> but anyway, that's what I wore today to work
> 
> New Julian in Rings Medium Orange
> 
> I'm looking forward to catch up with you and your purchases from the past month





i didn't know you got married!! congrats!!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Sammi I got pics of my purchases and will resize and post tomorrow morning. For today though I wore for the first time my Lensley top in Neon Orange. I got this at Saks sale.





megt10 said:


> I finally did it and took pics of the Maja for you. Sorry it took so long. I put the last pic in because Beau looked so cute, lol. Anyway, I took this in a size 2 and many of the ladies here could size down I think but I don't think I could because of my shoulders and back.



Loving both new outfits, especially the Maja!  I think the Maja is made for you!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I finally did it and took pics of the Maja for you. Sorry it took so long. I put the last pic in because Beau looked so cute, lol. Anyway, I took this in a size 2 and many of the ladies here could size down I think but I don't think I could because of my shoulders and back.




Both looks are great!  The Maja is very flattering on you!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi gals!!  I wanted to brag about my score today at the Rack... Koemi dress $106, Keiko top $37 and Trelodie tie blouse $27!!!

Theory blazer $29.99, Trina Turk top $28, Tory Burch dress $79 and Vince cashmere top $27!!!

Happy dance!!!


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> I finally did it and took pics of the Maja for you. Sorry it took so long. I put the last pic in because Beau looked so cute, lol. Anyway, I took this in a size 2 and many of the ladies here could size down I think but I don't think I could because of my shoulders and back.




Meg, you look beautiful in the Maja dress!! I love the colors. Thank you so much for posting the pictures for me. I need to find that dress too.


----------



## mellva

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi gals!!  I wanted to brag about my score today at the Rack... Koemi dress $106, Keiko top $37 and Trelodie tie blouse $27!!!
> 
> Theory blazer $29.99, Trina Turk top $28, Tory Burch dress $79 and Vince cashmere top $27!!!
> 
> Happy dance!!!




What great deals!!! What Rack did you go to?


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> The Maja is pure magic on you!


 Thank you Greentea. I think it looks better irl than the pics look it is a pretty dress.


sammix3 said:


> Loving both new outfits, especially the Maja! I think the Maja is made for you!


 Thanks Sammi, I wasn't sold on this style at all and wouldn't have tried it on except that I got it from the NM Rack and it was about 140.00. I don't usually like anything that comes up that high across my shoulders as it makes them look even broader but DH loved it so I got it. 


baysidebeauty said:


> Both looks are great! The Maja is very flattering on you!


 Thank you Bayside.


mellva said:


> Meg, you look beautiful in the Maja dress!! I love the colors. Thank you so much for posting the pictures for me. I need to find that dress too.


 Thanks so much Mellva I got it from NM Rack. Not sure where in Florida you are but you might be able to find it at Sawgrass Mills. When I lived in Florida I use to love to go there and hunt for bargains.


----------



## megt10

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi gals!! I wanted to brag about my score today at the Rack... Koemi dress $106, Keiko top $37 and Trelodie tie blouse $27!!!
> 
> Theory blazer $29.99, Trina Turk top $28, Tory Burch dress $79 and Vince cashmere top $27!!!
> 
> Happy dance!!!


 Awesome deals, you must post pics! Congratulations


----------



## LABAG

Love the colors of the Maya dress on you Meg10-great look! and awesome score gottaluvmybags-man I PAID 92 DOLLARS ON SALE FOR MY TREDOLIE BLOUSE AND THOUGHT I DID GOOD-YOU DID GREAT ON EVERYTHING-


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Loving both new outfits, especially the Maja! I think the Maja is made for you!


Here is what I got from Cabazon DVF outlet. The Natalie in the last pic came from the NM or Saks sale and I really love this style and the dress before that came from NM last call that was ordered in my size. I was surprised how much I loved the cropped Dixy Slick pants the material is heavy but the pants are so well made. I won't be able to wear them until fall but I can wait . My favorite of the outlet finds aside from the New Julian Loopy is the Tadd Two love block dress. It is super fun and casual and I can see me getting a lot of use out of it.


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Love the colors of the Maya dress on you Meg10-great look! and awesome score gottaluvmybags-man I PAID 92 DOLLARS ON SALE FOR MY TREDOLIE BLOUSE AND THOUGHT I DID GOOD-YOU DID GREAT ON EVERYTHING-


 Thanks LA, we are early birds this morning aren't we?


----------



## peachbaby

megt10 said:


> Here is what I got from Cabazon DVF outlet. The Natalie in the last pic came from the NM or Saks sale and I really love this style and the dress before that came from NM last call that was ordered in my size. I was surprised how much I loved the cropped Dixy Slick pants the material is heavy but the pants are so well made. I won't be able to wear them until fall but I can wait . My favorite of the outlet finds aside from the New Julian Loopy is the Tadd Two love block dress. It is super fun and casual and I can see me getting a lot of use out of it.



Great finds. I especially love the Natalie!


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> Thanks LA, we are early birds this morning aren't we?


 I'm up for 430 am (central time) and at work for 600 am-to 300pm.
I had a few minutes this morning-so put my two cents in


----------



## Jazz77

I looove DVF.  Does anyone think her dresses run small in the shoulders?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

mellva said:
			
		

> What great deals!!! What Rack did you go to?



Im in CA - Murrieta


----------



## Dukeprincess

Jazz77 said:


> I looove DVF.  Does anyone think her dresses run small in the shoulders?



Indeed.  I have broad shoulders too.


----------



## Aurify

Jazz77 said:


> I looove DVF. Does anyone think her dresses run small in the shoulders?


 
I find DVF runs large in the shoulders.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Hello gorgeous!! You're looking fabulous in the Maja dress. I think you wear this one very well! I wish I could wear it too. But as I'm quite "hippy" the straight cut combined with the non elastic material doesn't do me a favor 



megt10 said:


> I finally did it and took pics of the Maja for you. Sorry it took so long. I put the last pic in because Beau looked so cute, lol. Anyway, I took this in a size 2 and many of the ladies here could size down I think but I don't think I could because of my shoulders and back.


----------



## Butterfly_77

....this will be a DVF wrap dress week (with exception to Thursday - important customer meeting...)

wearing an old(er) Justin wrap (cannot remember the print name).

by the way: I love love the Justin cut - please, Diane, bring this one back


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> Hello gorgeous!! You're looking fabulous in the Maja dress. I think you wear this one very well! I wish I could wear it too. But as I'm quite "hippy" the straight cut combined with the non elastic material doesn't do me a favor


 Thank you so much Butterfly.


Butterfly_77 said:


> ....this will be a DVF wrap dress week (with exception to Thursday - important customer meeting...)
> 
> wearing an old(er) Justin wrap (cannot remember the print name).
> 
> by the way: I love love the Justin cut - please, Diane, bring this one back


 I wish I could look like you in my wrap dresses each and everyone is just stunning on you. I love the pattern of this one. So cool. I am going to wear DVF all week and try and power my way through . 
Today I am wearing the Posie dress which is the one shoulder dress. I wore it to get my manicure and got lots of compliments once I took the sweater off. I have to say it didn't look like much on the hanger but it is super cute on and I am dressing it down with my new blingy Miu Miu starfish flat sandals. Will get a pic later.


----------



## megt10

peachbaby said:


> Great finds. I especially love the Natalie!


 Thanks Peachbaby, I love the Natalie too which is why I went and bought a second before I have even had a chance to wear the first one that I bought 


LABAG said:


> I'm up for 430 am (central time) and at work for 600 am-to 300pm.
> I had a few minutes this morning-so put my two cents in


 I am always up early these days and I can tell you it isn't doing anything for my mood. 


Jazz77 said:


> I looove DVF. Does anyone think her dresses run small in the shoulders?


 Hi Jazz, I think that it really depends on the dress, fabric and cut. I have really, really broad shoulders and so I try and stay away from her all silk dresses not the silk jersey. I find they are almost always too tight in the shoulders unless I size up a few sizes and sometimes that doesn't even work. I recently tried on the Zarita lace dress and even in a size 6 I couldn't move my arms at all. I also try and stay away from most of her necklines except v-necks or modified v or scoop necklines. So I guess I would have to say mostly yes after reading this .


----------



## megt10

Here is the Posie dress it looks so much better irl than on the hanger. It is kinda low cut on the sides so I just wore a light blue bra and didn't worry about it.  Each side has a little different design. It was cold this morning so I dressed it down even further with the Tory Burch cardigan. I also tried on a pair of strappy heels and a clutch and it totally transformed the dress from daytime casual to a nice evening look.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Here is the Posie dress it looks so much better irl than on the hanger. It is kinda low cut on the sides so I just wore a light blue bra and didn't worry about it.  Each side has a little different design. It was cold this morning so I dressed it down even further with the Tory Burch cardigan. I also tried on a pair of strappy heels and a clutch and it totally transformed the dress from daytime casual to a nice evening look.



Love it!  

I have this print in the Jeanne wrap, and I have gotten a lot of compliments on it.  People seem to be fascinated with this print for some reason


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> ....this will be a DVF wrap dress week (with exception to Thursday - important customer meeting...)
> 
> wearing an old(er) Justin wrap (cannot remember the print name).
> 
> by the way: I love love the Justin cut - please, Diane, bring this one back



 The Justin looks great on you!  I love B&W


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Love it!
> 
> I have this print in the Jeanne wrap, and I have gotten a lot of compliments on it.  People seem to be fascinated with this print for some reason



Thanks so much Bayside, I love the print too. Pics just don't do it justice. I remember when you posted pics of that dress and I liked the print a lot then now I love it. I too got a lot of compliments on this dress today. Tomorrow if the weather corporates I am going to wear one of my Natalie dresses


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> ....this will be a DVF wrap dress week (with exception to Thursday - important customer meeting...)
> 
> wearing an old(er) Justin wrap (cannot remember the print name).
> 
> by the way: I love love the Justin cut - please, Diane, bring this one back



What a nice print!  I'm looking forward to your week of DVF outfits


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Here is the Posie dress it looks so much better irl than on the hanger. It is kinda low cut on the sides so I just wore a light blue bra and didn't worry about it.  Each side has a little different design. It was cold this morning so I dressed it down even further with the Tory Burch cardigan. I also tried on a pair of strappy heels and a clutch and it totally transformed the dress from daytime casual to a nice evening look.





megt10 said:


> Thanks so much Bayside, I love the print too. Pics just don't do it justice. I remember when you posted pics of that dress and I liked the print a lot then now I love it. I too got a lot of compliments on this dress today. Tomorrow if the weather corporates I am going to wear one of my Natalie dresses



You rock the one shoulder dresses so well!  Ooh and the Miu Miu starfish sandals are so cute on you!  Did you get them on sale? 

Oh and I hope you will wear one of the Natalie dresses tomorrow!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> You rock the one shoulder dresses so well! Ooh and the Miu Miu starfish sandals are so cute on you! Did you get them on sale?
> 
> Oh and I hope you will wear one of the Natalie dresses tomorrow!


 Thanks Sammi, I did get the Miu Miu sandals on sale. I am to the point that if it isn't on sale I wait if it is meant to be then I will get them and if not oh well. I am glad these went on sale since I had been eyeing them since I first saw them. The sandals just arrived a few days ago and yesterday was the first time that I wore them. They are super comfy.


----------



## LABAG

Meg10-fabulous as always!
I love that print!
I am so use to getting up early-over 30 years now-that Im always up on weekends too-UGH-BUT IT IS QUIET TIME ON WEEKENDS, SITTING ON PATIO DRINKING COFFEE.........


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Meg10-fabulous as always!
> I love that print!
> I am so use to getting up early-over 30 years now-that Im always up on weekends too-UGH-BUT IT IS QUIET TIME ON WEEKENDS, SITTING ON PATIO DRINKING COFFEE.........


 Thank you LA, I agree about the quiet time, that I am enjoying. We are so busy these days that it seems if I don't get up early I have no computer time or time to myself. So it is a trade-off.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> You rock the one shoulder dresses so well! Ooh and the Miu Miu starfish sandals are so cute on you! Did you get them on sale?
> 
> Oh and I hope you will wear one of the Natalie dresses tomorrow!


 I will probably be wearing the blk/white Natalie today. Looks like the weather is going to perfect for it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Headed to work in the Blair Blouse


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi, I did get the Miu Miu sandals on sale. I am to the point that if it isn't on sale I wait if it is meant to be then I will get them and if not oh well. I am glad these went on sale since I had been eyeing them since I first saw them. The sandals just arrived a few days ago and yesterday was the first time that I wore them. They are super comfy.



I totally agree! Some shoes are just not worth full price.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Here is the Posie dress it looks so much better irl than on the hanger. It is kinda low cut on the sides so I just wore a light blue bra and didn't worry about it.  Each side has a little different design. It was cold this morning so I dressed it down even further with the Tory Burch cardigan. I also tried on a pair of strappy heels and a clutch and it totally transformed the dress from daytime casual to a nice evening look.



I do like the dress, but I looove those sandals!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Blair Blouse
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747352



Duke, this looks super fab!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much for your nice comments 



megt10 said:


> Thank you so much Butterfly.
> 
> I wish I could look like you in my wrap dresses each and everyone is just stunning on you. I love the pattern of this one. So cool. I am going to wear DVF all week and try and power my way through .
> Today I am wearing the Posie dress which is the one shoulder dress. I wore it to get my manicure and got lots of compliments once I took the sweater off. I have to say it didn't look like much on the hanger but it is super cute on and I am dressing it down with my new blingy Miu Miu starfish flat sandals. Will get a pic later.





baysidebeauty said:


> The Justin looks great on you!  I love B&W





sammix3 said:


> What a nice print!  I'm looking forward to your week of DVF outfits


----------



## Butterfly_77

Meg, this is one cool dress. I was always a bit hesitant about this print but it's so unexpected and fresh! Congrats!!



megt10 said:


> Here is the Posie dress it looks so much better irl than on the hanger. It is kinda low cut on the sides so I just wore a light blue bra and didn't worry about it.  Each side has a little different design. It was cold this morning so I dressed it down even further with the Tory Burch cardigan. I also tried on a pair of strappy heels and a clutch and it totally transformed the dress from daytime casual to a nice evening look.


----------



## Butterfly_77

today, wearing another older print in the Justin style - is it just me who's loving green/white for summer?


----------



## creighbaby

Butterfly_77 said:


> today, wearing another older print in the Justin style - is it just me who's loving green/white for summer?



You look great in that dress. Green is definitely one of my faves this summer.


----------



## vintagevalerie

I love DVF dresses that DON'T have black in them - so green and white is awesome! I find that she uses a ton of black in her dresses, which makes accessorizing easy, but sometimes I want to mix it up! 

I'm wearing a New Jeanne in one of tan/blue/white snake prints today - will try to take a picture!


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> today, wearing another older print in the Justin style - is it just me who's loving green/white for summer?



Me me me! Looks so pretty on you!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Here is the Posie dress it looks so much better irl than on the hanger. It is kinda low cut on the sides so I just wore a light blue bra and didn't worry about it.  Each side has a little different design. It was cold this morning so I dressed it down even further with the Tory Burch cardigan. I also tried on a pair of strappy heels and a clutch and it totally transformed the dress from daytime casual to a nice evening look.



Love the cut of this one. And the print is the same as my Chioma, but a different color. Such a pretty design!


----------



## Greentea

Aloha, ladies - heading off tomorrow for 12 days to Hawaii! Will try to do some DVF shopping there.

Best to all of the chic DVF divas here!!


----------



## Aurify

megt10 said:


> Here is the Posie dress it looks so much better irl than on the hanger. It is kinda low cut on the sides so I just wore a light blue bra and didn't worry about it.  Each side has a little different design. It was cold this morning so I dressed it down even further with the Tory Burch cardigan. I also tried on a pair of strappy heels and a clutch and it totally transformed the dress from daytime casual to a nice evening look.


 
It probably wouldn't be too difficult for a tailor to slim the armholes. You could also wear a demi cami if you just want to conceal your bra.


----------



## cascherping

Great blouse!


Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Blair Blouse
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747352



I LOVE the green/white combo - very chic for summer!


Butterfly_77 said:


> today, wearing another older print in the Justin style - is it just me who's loving green/white for summer?


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look great and welcome back, *Butterfly!*

Thank you so much, *casherping and sammi!* 

Have a great time, *Greentea!*

Anyone want the Natalie in a size 4 for $150?  My BFF has this dress and it looks amazing on her.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...?origin=category&fashionColor=&resultback=461


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, ladies 

I'm glad that I'm not the only one loving green. I had a look around at the office today and nobody wears green  ...but then, nobody wears DVF either 



creighbaby said:


> You look great in that dress. Green is definitely one of my faves this summer.





Greentea said:


> Me me me! Looks so pretty on you!


----------



## Butterfly_77

hello, Duke! Nice to be back 



Dukeprincess said:


> You look great and welcome back, *Butterfly!*
> 
> Thank you so much, *casherping and sammi!*
> 
> Have a great time, *Greentea!*
> 
> Anyone want the Natalie in a size 4 for $150?  My BFF has this dress and it looks amazing on her.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...?origin=category&fashionColor=&resultback=461


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're looking great, girl! And it has some green in it 

is it from current season?



Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Blair Blouse
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747352


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> You rock the one shoulder dresses so well! Ooh and the Miu Miu starfish sandals are so cute on you! Did you get them on sale?
> 
> Oh and I hope you will wear one of the Natalie dresses tomorrow!


Sammi just for you here is the Natalie in Dot Shadow Meadow. I plan on wearing this my nude or pink CL's in the evening but for today I had to make some returns at the mall and so I wore it with my Balenciaga GCH black wedges that I also got at the NM Last Call for like 100.00. I do totally love the dress but when I take it to the dry cleaners I am going to have them let down the hem almost 2 inches. I wasn't aware how flowey it was and when I bent over at the mall I had the distinct impression that I was in danger of flashing someone.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Blair Blouse
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747352


 I love this blouse. Is it new? Real question is it available . It looks so good on you and the print is gorgeous.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I do like the dress, but I looove those sandals!


 Thanks Duke so does my cat. When I am not wearing them I can let the prisms that shine off the crystals entertain her for hours. Honestly I wasn't sure about them when I saw just how over the top blingy they were but I am glad I kept them. They are pretty, unique and super comfortable.


Butterfly_77 said:


> Meg, this is one cool dress. I was always a bit hesitant about this print but it's so unexpected and fresh! Congrats!!


Thanks Butterfly, I know what you mean. I wasn't sold on the print until I saw it in person.



Greentea said:


> Love the cut of this one. And the print is the same as my Chioma, but a different color. Such a pretty design!


 


Greentea said:


> Aloha, ladies - heading off tomorrow for 12 days to Hawaii! Will try to do some DVF shopping there.
> 
> Best to all of the chic DVF divas here!!


Thank you Greentea. Have a wonderful time on your trip.



Aurify said:


> It probably wouldn't be too difficult for a tailor to slim the armholes. You could also wear a demi cami if you just want to conceal your bra.


 I am sure that you are right about the armholes and probably will have that done. Yesterday was the first time I wore the dress and really wasn't aware of it until I put it on. It wasn't a really big deal either.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> today, wearing another older print in the Justin style - is it just me who's loving green/white for summer?


 Love, love, love Butterfly! I am so glad that you are back and posting again. As always these dresses are magic on you and I think the DVF does one of the best greens, so fresh and vibrant. I am always drawn to this color and pretty much anytime she puts green in one of her dresses odds are good that I am going to get it .


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> You look great and welcome back, *Butterfly!*
> 
> Thank you so much, *casherping and sammi!*
> 
> Have a great time, *Greentea!*
> 
> Anyone want the Natalie in a size 4 for $150? My BFF has this dress and it looks amazing on her.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/diane-v...?origin=category&fashionColor=&resultback=461


 That is too funny that is the dress I am wearing today. I totally agree the dress is great.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love the Natalie!  Looks great on you, *meg.*

My blouse is recent, it sold out quick on Nordstrom's website, but here's a better photo of it:  http://www.polyvore.com/diane_von_furstenberg_blair_printed/thing?id=45799798

(and the back of the blouse is solid black)

How's it feel to be a married woman, *butterfly?*


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Sammi just for you here is the Natalie in Dot Shadow Meadow. I plan on wearing this my nude or pink CL's in the evening but for today I had to make some returns at the mall and so I wore it with my Balenciaga GCH black wedges that I also got at the NM Last Call for like 100.00. I do totally love the dress but when I take it to the dry cleaners I am going to have them let down the hem almost 2 inches. I wasn't aware how flowey it was and when I bent over at the mall I had the distinct impression that I was in danger of flashing someone.



I love this dress on you!! You sure score some great deals!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> today, wearing another older print in the Justin style - is it just me who's loving green/white for summer?


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Blair Blouse
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747352



Fantastic look!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Sammi just for you here is the Natalie in Dot Shadow Meadow. I plan on wearing this my nude or pink CL's in the evening but for today I had to make some returns at the mall and so I wore it with my Balenciaga GCH black wedges that I also got at the NM Last Call for like 100.00. I do totally love the dress but when I take it to the dry cleaners I am going to have them let down the hem almost 2 inches. I wasn't aware how flowey it was and when I bent over at the mall I had the distinct impression that I was in danger of flashing someone.



The Natalie is so flattering on you!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> today, wearing another older print in the Justin style - is it just me who's loving green/white for summer?



Green is so fun!  Love it!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I love the Natalie! Looks great on you, *meg.*
> 
> My blouse is recent, it sold out quick on Nordstrom's website, but here's a better photo of it: http://www.polyvore.com/diane_von_furstenberg_blair_printed/thing?id=45799798
> 
> (and the back of the blouse is solid black)
> 
> How's it feel to be a married woman, *butterfly?*


 


sammix3 said:


> I love this dress on you!! You sure score some great deals!


 


baysidebeauty said:


> The Natalie is so flattering on you!


 Thanks Ladies! Duke I am going to see if I can hunt down this blouse it is gorgeous. Thanks for the info, btw how does it run?


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> Fantastic look!



Thank you! 



megt10 said:


> Thanks Ladies! Duke I am going to see if I can hunt down this blouse it is gorgeous. Thanks for the info, btw how does it run?



I found it to run a bit smaller than typical DVF blouses.  I got a 4, but I could've also done a 6.


----------



## bobolo

Butterfly_77 said:


> today, wearing another older print in the Justin style - is it just me who's loving green/white for summer?


 lovely !!


----------



## bobolo

megt10 said:


> Sammi just for you here is the Natalie in Dot Shadow Meadow. I plan on wearing this my nude or pink CL's in the evening but for today I had to make some returns at the mall and so I wore it with my Balenciaga GCH black wedges that I also got at the NM Last Call for like 100.00. I do totally love the dress but when I take it to the dry cleaners I am going to have them let down the hem almost 2 inches. I wasn't aware how flowey it was and when I bent over at the mall I had the distinct impression that I was in danger of flashing someone.


love the dress on you . But you alwasy look amazing


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, I really appreciate your kind comments. I'm having a "fat" phase right now and those comments really make my day! 



baysidebeauty said:


>





sammix3 said:


> Green is so fun!  Love it!





bobolo said:


> lovely !!


----------



## Butterfly_77

wow, meg, have I told you, that I love love dots/circles 

love this dress on you. Good idea, to take it a little bit down - I hate this feeling when you cannot move properly without flashing too much 



megt10 said:


> Sammi just for you here is the Natalie in Dot Shadow Meadow. I plan on wearing this my nude or pink CL's in the evening but for today I had to make some returns at the mall and so I wore it with my Balenciaga GCH black wedges that I also got at the NM Last Call for like 100.00. I do totally love the dress but when I take it to the dry cleaners I am going to have them let down the hem almost 2 inches. I wasn't aware how flowey it was and when I bent over at the mall I had the distinct impression that I was in danger of flashing someone.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, dear meg 

I missed posting here and I'm so happy to receive so nice comments from all the beautiful DVF ladies. As written above, I'm having quite a fat phase and I'm a bit self conscious about my figure right now :shame:



megt10 said:


> Love, love, love Butterfly! I am so glad that you are back and posting again. As always these dresses are magic on you and I think the DVF does one of the best greens, so fresh and vibrant. I am always drawn to this color and pretty much anytime she puts green in one of her dresses odds are good that I am going to get it .


----------



## Butterfly_77

it feels great, dear Duke! 

It makes a real difference to be finally able to say "my husband" instead of "my partner"  Now I only need to make all the information to everybody that uses my old name.....





Dukeprincess said:


> I love the Natalie!  Looks great on you, *meg.*
> 
> My blouse is recent, it sold out quick on Nordstrom's website, but here's a better photo of it:  http://www.polyvore.com/diane_von_furstenberg_blair_printed/thing?id=45799798
> 
> (and the back of the blouse is solid black)
> 
> How's it feel to be a married woman, *butterfly?*


----------



## vintagevalerie

megt10 said:


> Sammi just for you here is the Natalie in Dot Shadow Meadow. I plan on wearing this my nude or pink CL's in the evening but for today I had to make some returns at the mall and so I wore it with my Balenciaga GCH black wedges that I also got at the NM Last Call for like 100.00. I do totally love the dress but when I take it to the dry cleaners I am going to have them let down the hem almost 2 inches. I wasn't aware how flowey it was and when I bent over at the mall I had the distinct impression that I was in danger of flashing someone.


 
I need you to be my personal shopper! It seems like Nordstrom Rack and NM Last Call never get anything good here!


----------



## AEGIS

the Whista blouse i received is too big...sigh....


----------



## surlygirl

^^^ sorry to hear that *Aegis*. the Whista has grown on me since it's no longer available! lol. let me know if you're doing a local return. 

*Duke*! love the Blair. that print is amazing. you look fantastic as usual!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I found it to run a bit smaller than typical DVF blouses.  I got a 4, but I could've also done a 6.



Thanks then I will be looking for a 6. Keep an eye out for me


----------



## megt10

bobolo said:


> love the dress on you . But you alwasy look amazing





Butterfly_77 said:


> wow, meg, have I told you, that I love love dots/circles
> 
> love this dress on you. Good idea, to take it a little bit down - I hate this feeling when you cannot move properly without flashing too much





vintagevalerie said:


> I need you to be my personal shopper! It seems like Nordstrom Rack and NM Last Call never get anything good here!



Thanks so much ladies. I hope they do a good job taking down the dress. They usually do but I do love this one so can't help being a tad concerned. I am going to wait on my black marks dress till I see how this one turns out. Valerie, I would be more than happy to enable you as I am sure most of the other ladies here would. We are really good at that here


----------



## Butterfly_77

today was another DVF wrap dress day....I know, i', boring, but I'm still very much in love with wrap dresses and my shopping cart at DVF.com is bursting with new "want-to-have" dresses


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Blair Blouse
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747352



Duke---luv this top on you!!! The print is so pretty.



Butterfly_77 said:


> today, wearing another older print in the Justin style - is it just me who's loving green/white for summer?



LOVE green & white!!  My favorite DVF dress of mine is the green large leaves.



megt10 said:


> Sammi just for you here is the Natalie in Dot Shadow Meadow. I plan on wearing this my nude or pink CL's in the evening but for today I had to make some returns at the mall and so I wore it with my Balenciaga GCH black wedges that I also got at the NM Last Call for like 100.00. I do totally love the dress but when I take it to the dry cleaners I am going to have them let down the hem almost 2 inches. I wasn't aware how flowey it was and when I bent over at the mall I had the distinct impression that I was in danger of flashing someone.



LOVE!! I almost bought this a few weeks ago Meg! But you know how much trouble I have with DVF dresses fitting my hips/butt & chest..  How do you think it fits?? Does it stretch some?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> today was another DVF wrap dress day....I know, i', boring, but I'm still very much in love with wrap dresses and my shopping cart at DVF.com is bursting with new "want-to-have" dresses



Sweet baby Jesus, this is gorgeous!    (and that is literally what I said when I saw this one)

Thank you *surly!*  The Blair is very unique and funky, but I can dig it! 

Thanks *dbeth.* And the Natalie has lots of stretch, it would be sexy on your rocking body!

*meg:*  Where did you get your Dixy pants?  I just got a pair in grey and now I need MORE!


----------



## Butterfly_77

lol, Duke, you're too cute !! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Sweet baby Jesus, this is gorgeous!    (and that is literally what I said when I saw this one)
> 
> Thank you *surly!*  The Blair is very unique and funky, but I can dig it!
> 
> Thanks *dbeth.* And the Natalie has lots of stretch, it would be sexy on your rocking body!
> 
> *meg:*  Where did you get your Dixy pants?  I just got a pair in grey and now I need MORE!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, dbeth! I think I have the very same as you as well 

I love love green/white - please post pics of you in your green large leaves dress 




dbeth said:


> Duke---luv this top on you!!! The print is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE green & white!!  My favorite DVF dress of mine is the green large leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE!! I almost bought this a few weeks ago Meg! But you know how much trouble I have with DVF dresses fitting my hips/butt & chest..  How do you think it fits?? Does it stretch some?


----------



## phiphi

Butterfly_77 said:


> ....this will be a DVF wrap dress week (with exception to Thursday - important customer meeting...)
> 
> wearing an old(er) Justin wrap (cannot remember the print name).
> 
> by the way: I love love the Justin cut - please, Diane, bring this one back



yay! you're back! how was your honeymoon!!! congratulations again on your wedding! 



Greentea said:


> Aloha, ladies - heading off tomorrow for 12 days to Hawaii! Will try to do some DVF shopping there.
> 
> Best to all of the chic DVF divas here!!



bon voyage!! enjoy the sun, surf and shopping!! can't wait to see if you got something!


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Here is the Posie dress it looks so much better irl than on the hanger. It is kinda low cut on the sides so I just wore a light blue bra and didn't worry about it.  Each side has a little different design. It was cold this morning so I dressed it down even further with the Tory Burch cardigan. I also tried on a pair of strappy heels and a clutch and it totally transformed the dress from daytime casual to a nice evening look.



that is such a fun print!!! you look great meg!



Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Blair Blouse
> 
> View attachment 1747352



YAYAYAYAYA! the blair! you look gorgeous duke!


----------



## dbeth

Butterfly_77 said:


> thank you, dbeth! I think I have the very same as you as well
> 
> I love love green/white - please post pics of you in your green large leaves dress



Oh I already did but it was back in April I think.  I'll be wearing it again, it's my fav!


----------



## vintagevalerie

I forgot to take a picture of myself the other day in my new jeanne, but I did figure out my work bathroom has a great space (lacking ambiance, though!) for taking pictures!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Duke---luv this top on you!!! The print is so pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE green & white!! My favorite DVF dress of mine is the green large leaves.
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE!! I almost bought this a few weeks ago Meg! But you know how much trouble I have with DVF dresses fitting my hips/butt & chest.. How do you think it fits?? Does it stretch some?


 It has a lot of room in the hips but not as much in the chest. It does stretch. I think it is tts in the chest and large in the hips.


Dukeprincess said:


> Sweet baby Jesus, this is gorgeous!  (and that is literally what I said when I saw this one)
> 
> Thank you *surly!* The Blair is very unique and funky, but I can dig it!
> 
> Thanks *dbeth.* And the Natalie has lots of stretch, it would be sexy on your rocking body!
> 
> *meg:* Where did you get your Dixy pants? I just got a pair in grey and now I need MORE!


 They are awesome aren't they. The quality is just amazing. I got these at the Cabazon DVF Outlet.


phiphi said:


> that is such a fun print!!! you look great meg!
> 
> 
> 
> YAYAYAYAYA! the blair! you look gorgeous duke!


 Thank you Phiphi.


Butterfly_77 said:


> today was another DVF wrap dress day....I know, i', boring, but I'm still very much in love with wrap dresses and my shopping cart at DVF.com is bursting with new "want-to-have" dresses


 Oh Butterfly you look great and I love the color and print of this dress. Do you remember the name of it?


----------



## megt10

Today I wore the Taji tank that I got at Cabazon. It was a casual day here tonight I don't feel like changing and so I am changing heels and adding a sweater for a more appropriate evening look.


----------



## AEGIS

^looks great!

i couldn't help myself  it was so inexpensive
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150832592974#ht_3386wt_1037


----------



## AEGIS

surlygirl said:


> ^^^ sorry to hear that *Aegis*. the Whista has grown on me since it's no longer available! lol. let me know if you're doing a local return.
> 
> *Duke*! love the Blair. that print is amazing. you look fantastic as usual!





i probably will...within the next 2 weeks...i have some shoes being delivered to Tysons.i will def. let you know.  and i lost an auction by $1 on ebay for the blouse in my size....grrrrullhair:ullhair::storm:

forgive the emoticons...i want to try the new ones lol


----------



## Butterfly_77

yesssss....I'm back! thank you so much, dear! 



phiphi said:


> yay! you're back! how was your honeymoon!!! congratulations again on your wedding!
> 
> 
> 
> bon voyage!! enjoy the sun, surf and shopping!! can't wait to see if you got something!


----------



## Butterfly_77

sorry, I cannot remember. But if you wear it again, please do take some pics 



dbeth said:


> Oh I already did but it was back in April I think.  I'll be wearing it again, it's my fav!


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're looking good - this outfit screens "summer" and suits you very very well! 



megt10 said:


> Today I wore the Taji tank that I got at Cabazon. It was a casual day here tonight I don't feel like changing and so I am changing heels and adding a sweater for a more appropriate evening look.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, meg. This was a recent "brand new, never been worn" ebay find. 

It's the Justin *square dot in blue/indigo blue* and I believe it's from vintage spring 2008.

I love it so much - it's so summery and fresh and the blue is 




megt10 said:


> It has a lot of room in the hips but not as much in the chest. It does stretch. I think it is tts in the chest and large in the hips.
> 
> They are awesome aren't they. The quality is just amazing. I got these at the Cabazon DVF Outlet.
> 
> Thank you Phiphi.
> 
> Oh Butterfly you look great and I love the color and print of this dress. Do you remember the name of it?


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> ^looks great!
> 
> i couldn't help myself  it was so inexpensive
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150832592974#ht_3386wt_1037


 Thanks Aegis, needed a comfy outfit for this time of the month. I can't believe the deal you got on that jacket it is awesome. I can't wait to see it on you.


Butterfly_77 said:


> you're looking good - this outfit screens "summer" and suits you very very well!


 


Butterfly_77 said:


> thank you, meg. This was a recent "brand new, never been worn" ebay find.
> 
> It's the Justin *square dot in blue/indigo blue* and I believe it's from vintage spring 2008.
> 
> I love it so much - it's so summery and fresh and the blue is


 Thanks Butterfly. I am going to keep my eye out for this one. I so love it. The color and pattern are wonderful.


----------



## Tmft

I went to the NYC sample sale on Friday.  GREAT selection, many good recent dresses. 

I ended up with the 
Carpeena in Cilantro
New Jeanne in the Facebook stars pattern
Kivel in Floral Medley 

All for $260 (including tax  ) and the shipping is my suitcase.  

More details about the dvf sample sale on my blog 
The real sample sale made the online sample "sale" seem all the more cruel.  At the real live sale, dresses were $100.  At the online sale, dresses are ~$199.  DvF can sell for whatever she wants, but online aren't sample prices.


----------



## mellva

Tmft said:


> I went to the NYC sample sale on Friday.  GREAT selection, many good recent dresses.
> 
> I ended up with the
> Carpeena in Cilantro
> New Jeanne in the Facebook stars pattern
> Kivel in Floral Medley
> 
> All for $260 (including tax  ) and the shipping is my suitcase.
> 
> More details about the dvf sample sale on my blog
> The real sample sale made the online sample "sale" seem all the more cruel.  At the real live sale, dresses were $100.  At the online sale, dresses are ~$199.  DvF can sell for whatever she wants, but online aren't sample prices.




You got some great deals!!! Now all of the DVFs from the sample sale are on ebay for double the price


----------



## Butterfly_77

I just discovered your Blog and i'm happy to have found another dvf addict 




Tmft said:


> I went to the NYC sample sale on Friday.  GREAT selection, many good recent dresses.
> 
> I ended up with the
> Carpeena in Cilantro
> New Jeanne in the Facebook stars pattern
> Kivel in Floral Medley
> 
> All for $260 (including tax  ) and the shipping is my suitcase.
> 
> More details about the dvf sample sale on my blog
> The real sample sale made the online sample "sale" seem all the more cruel.  At the real live sale, dresses were $100.  At the online sale, dresses are ~$199.  DvF can sell for whatever she wants, but online aren't sample prices.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Is this one legit?   

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DVF-Diane-V...WC_Dresses&hash=item564a6cc508#ht_7827wt_1019

I passed on another Justin a couple months ago, now I want it


----------



## baysidebeauty

A few new wraps up on DVF.com.  I really like the Screens Blue print on the Julian.


----------



## Butterfly_77

I previously bought from this seller. This was a special color/print for neiman marcus from many seasons ago .....So in my humble opinion, yes, it should be legit!


 I'm eyeing one too )) are you getting it?




baysidebeauty said:


> Is this one legit?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DVF-Diane-V...WC_Dresses&hash=item564a6cc508#ht_7827wt_1019
> 
> I passed on another Justin a couple months ago, now I want it


----------



## Butterfly_77

Yeah yeah yeah

This is in my basket too.... And the other 2 prints as well 

And the linda in the pink/red color 

I'm still hoping for or dreaming of a nice discount coupon code.......




baysidebeauty said:


> A few new wraps up on DVF.com.  I really like the Screens Blue print on the Julian.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> I previously bought from this seller. This was a special color/print for neiman marcus from many seasons ago .....So in my humble opinion, yes, it should be legit!
> 
> 
> I'm eyeing one too )) are you getting it?



Not sure...I'm tired now, defenses down...if I'm still thinking about the dress later today or tomorrow I'll probably jump on it this time around


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> Yeah yeah yeah
> 
> This is in my basket too.... And the other 2 prints as well
> 
> And the linda in the pink/red color
> 
> I'm still hoping for or dreaming of a nice discount coupon code.......



I want that Linda so bad!        Both of those colors look good on me, so I'm not sure which way to go.  

Maybe we should take a chance and wait a few more months until the F&F frenzy - ?   Or one of the major sites will get this one in and have a coupon.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Me too 

I'm not yet absolutely convinced and i need to check for other dresses as well.... 




baysidebeauty said:


> Not sure...I'm tired now, defenses down...if I'm still thinking about the dress later today or tomorrow I'll probably jump on it this time around


----------



## Butterfly_77

Yeah, you are right, the blue one is tdf too! I want this one too..... But don't want to wait for too long  i want everything NOW...hey, presto :giggles::giggles::giggles:




baysidebeauty said:


> I want that Linda so bad!        Both of those colors look good on me, so I'm not sure which way to go.
> 
> Maybe we should take a chance and wait a few more months until the F&F frenzy - ?   Or one of the major sites will get this one in and have a coupon.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ordered this fun mini from Saks for about $119 when my size popped up!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006GF8OJ2?is=l


----------



## baysidebeauty

fieryfashionist said:


> Ordered this fun mini from Saks for about $119 when my size popped up!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006GF8OJ2?is=l



That is cute!


----------



## sammix3

Tmft said:


> I went to the NYC sample sale on Friday.  GREAT selection, many good recent dresses.
> 
> I ended up with the
> Carpeena in Cilantro
> New Jeanne in the Facebook stars pattern
> Kivel in Floral Medley
> 
> All for $260 (including tax  ) and the shipping is my suitcase.
> 
> More details about the dvf sample sale on my blog
> The real sample sale made the online sample "sale" seem all the more cruel.  At the real live sale, dresses were $100.  At the online sale, dresses are ~$199.  DvF can sell for whatever she wants, but online aren't sample prices.



Wow you scored some good deals!! So sad that I'm in California.


----------



## AEGIS

Tmft said:


> I went to the NYC sample sale on Friday.  GREAT selection, many good recent dresses.
> 
> I ended up with the
> Carpeena in Cilantro
> New Jeanne in the Facebook stars pattern
> Kivel in Floral Medley
> 
> All for $260 (including tax  ) and the shipping is my suitcase.
> 
> More details about the dvf sample sale on my blog
> The real sample sale made the online sample "sale" seem all the more cruel.  At the real live sale, dresses were $100.  At the online sale, dresses are ~$199.  DvF can sell for whatever she wants, but online aren't sample prices.





great deal! so mad that i am going to be in NY this upcoming week. wish it were last week instead


----------



## Aurify

I always seem to miss the sample sale by just a few weeks.  Hopefully someday I'll actually manage to be in the city when one is happening!


----------



## kashmira

Tmft said:


> I went to the NYC sample sale on Friday.  GREAT selection, many good recent dresses.
> 
> I ended up with the
> Carpeena in Cilantro
> New Jeanne in the Facebook stars pattern
> Kivel in Floral Medley
> 
> All for $260 (including tax  ) and the shipping is my suitcase.
> 
> More details about the dvf sample sale on my blog
> The real sample sale made the online sample "sale" seem all the more cruel.  At the real live sale, dresses were $100.  At the online sale, dresses are ~$199.  DvF can sell for whatever she wants, but online aren't sample prices.



Congrats! 

I so much wanted the dress with the Facebook stars pattern when it was sold but they didn't ship to Sweden where I live.


----------



## megt10

fieryfashionist said:


> Ordered this fun mini from Saks for about $119 when my size popped up!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B006GF8OJ2?is=l


 So cute.


----------



## megt10

Ladies last night I wore for the first time my Sophie dress in Dot Shadow Large Nude to dinner for my Anniversary. I got this dress when it was 30% off at Saks. I had been eyeing it since it first came out. The pics don't do the colors of the dress justice. I got these Valentino shoes as a present and they were perfect with dress.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Wow, meg!!! This dress is perfect on you; you're lookimg gorgeous, stylish and radiant! Why haven't i payed attention to this dress before? How does it run sizewise?


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> Wow, meg!!! This dress is perfect on you; you're lookimg gorgeous, stylish and radiant! Why haven't i payed attention to this dress before? How does it run sizewise?


 Thanks Butterfly! I don't think anyone on here has posted this dress. It runs tts I think. I took it in a size 4 though instead of a 2 because of the buttons down the front. I tend to stay away from most anything button down. I always get that gap because my shoulders and back are so broad that anything with buttons pulls when I move my arms. I love the dress and the colors are amazing in natural light.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Ladies last night I wore for the first time my Sophie dress in Dot Shadow Large Nude to dinner for my Anniversary. I got this dress when it was 30% off at Saks. I had been eyeing it since it first came out. The pics don't do the colors of the dress justice. I got these Valentino shoes as a present and they were perfect with dress.




   Fabulous!   


This looks *WAY* better on you than the model on the websites...I didn't even give it a second look because the cut looks rather dowdy on the model - but on you it is fantastic!!  So, yea - sometimes things IRL are different that what we see on our screens  


Happy anniversary!


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Fabulous!
> 
> 
> This looks *WAY* better on you than the model on the websites...I didn't even give it a second look because the cut looks rather dowdy on the model - but on you it is fantastic!! So, yea - sometimes things IRL are different that what we see on our screens
> 
> 
> Happy anniversary!


 Thank you so much Bayside. It is better IRL than the pics for sure.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Ladies, can i please have your honest opinion on this one? 

Thank you so much

http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/115425


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, can i please have your honest opinion on this one?
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/115425



Meh.  I'm not lovin' the sleeves.  I would also worry the sleeves might date the dress quickly


----------



## Butterfly_77

Thank you. I'm not too fond of the sleeves either. Especially as I fear they are quite tight and because of the sheerness it may look quite off...

I think, I'll pass!



baysidebeauty said:


> Meh.  I'm not lovin' the sleeves.  I would also worry the sleeves might date the dress quickly


----------



## mellva

Butterfly_77 said:


> thank you, meg. This was a recent "brand new, never been worn" ebay find.
> 
> It's the Justin *square dot in blue/indigo blue* and I believe it's from vintage spring 2008.
> 
> I love it so much - it's so summery and fresh and the blue is




Meg, here's the same dress that Butterfly was modeling, but watch out for this reseller. She just bought this same used dress for $64.00 and now is reselling it for $210. You can buy a brand new one with tags for half that price. I think Aegis was going to bid on this dress when it was for sale on ebay for $64.00.



http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...3258?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item46048eb9ca


----------



## baysidebeauty

mellva said:


> Meg, here's the same dress that Butterfly was modeling, but watch out for this reseller. She just bought this same used dress for $64.00 and now is reselling it for $210 used!!! You can buy a brand new one with tags for half that price.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...3258?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item46048eb9ca




But it is listed as pre-owned and open for bidding with starting price of $39.99 - so I'm not sure what the problem is - ?


----------



## mellva

Here's a great deal on a pretty Jeanne dress on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130706997917?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## mellva

baysidebeauty said:


> But it is listed as pre-owned and open for bidding with starting price of $39.99 - so I'm not sure what the problem is - ?




There's not a problem. I posted this dress, because Meg wanted to buy this print. I would not buy it for the $210 BIN price when she only paid $64.00. That's a rip off to me.


----------



## mellva

Here's another beautiful Jeanne dress for a great price on ebay. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110894884495?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

It seems like there are a lot of great deals right now on ebay.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Ladies last night I wore for the first time my Sophie dress in Dot Shadow Large Nude to dinner for my Anniversary. I got this dress when it was 30% off at Saks. I had been eyeing it since it first came out. The pics don't do the colors of the dress justice. I got these Valentino shoes as a present and they were perfect with dress.




Meg, you look lovely in this Sophie dress. Happy Anniversary.


----------



## creighbaby

megt10 said:


> Ladies last night I wore for the first time my Sophie dress in Dot Shadow Large Nude to dinner for my Anniversary. I got this dress when it was 30% off at Saks. I had been eyeing it since it first came out. The pics don't do the colors of the dress justice. I got these Valentino shoes as a present and they were perfect with dress.




love the dress and the shoes are really great


----------



## creighbaby

Tmft said:


> I went to the NYC sample sale on Friday.  GREAT selection, many good recent dresses.
> 
> I ended up with the
> Carpeena in Cilantro
> New Jeanne in the Facebook stars pattern
> Kivel in Floral Medley
> 
> All for $260 (including tax  ) and the shipping is my suitcase.
> 
> More details about the dvf sample sale on my blog
> The real sample sale made the online sample "sale" seem all the more cruel.  At the real live sale, dresses were $100.  At the online sale, dresses are ~$199.  DvF can sell for whatever she wants, but online aren't sample prices.



I dragged my husband with me on Saturday. They had lots of the furry jackets from the last sale for just $100. I put back a new jeanne wrap dress because I realize that the pattern wrap dresses just don't look good on me. I couldn't deal with the long dressing room line so I bought stuff without trying on.

Issie Dress in green






this doesn't fit, but it is a nice motivational item:





Solenn -- this isn't my auction





Cezanne 






And as I was going through the boxes of purse and bathing suits, I found this 
wallet :





I went for a quick visit early in the sale and found this. It was the main item  I was looking for. I couldn't believe it was there because that rarely happens for me. 






I didn't spend over my limit and I got things I will wear now (except for the one that doesn't fit.) I also got a maxi dress and a top for my sister. I went a bit wild at the December sale and so far have only worn one item I bought.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> Ladies, can i please have your honest opinion on this one?
> 
> Thank you so much
> 
> http://www.matchesfashion.com/product/115425


 Butterfly, I like this dress and have looked at it several times but it doesn't look bra friendly and I hate strapless bras so I passed on it.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, here's the same dress that Butterfly was modeling, but watch out for this reseller. She just bought this same used dress for $64.00 and now is reselling it for $210. You can buy a brand new one with tags for half that price. I think Aegis was going to bid on this dress when it was for sale on ebay for $64.00.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...3258?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item46048eb9ca


 


mellva said:


> Meg, you look lovely in this Sophie dress. Happy Anniversary.


 Thank you so much Mellva, and thanks for the heads up on this seller. I rarely buy pre-owned dresses but for this one I would make an exception. If you see this in a size 4 please let me know.


creighbaby said:


> love the dress and the shoes are really great


 


creighbaby said:


> I dragged my husband with me on Saturday. They had lots of the furry jackets from the last sale for just $100. I put back a new jeanne wrap dress because I realize that the pattern wrap dresses just don't look good on me. I couldn't deal with the long dressing room line so I bought stuff without trying on.
> 
> Issie Dress in green
> fashionfuss.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Diane-von-Furstenberg-issie-sequin-faux-wrap-dress-2.jpg
> 
> this doesn't fit, but it is a nice motivational item:
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=46413565
> 
> Solenn -- this isn't my auction
> refreshyourcloset.com/images/201108/IMG_9410.JPG
> 
> Cezanne
> cdnd.lystit.com/photos/2011/11/17/diane-von-furstenberg-black-cezanne-dress-product-4-2402681-207582597_full.jpeg
> 
> 
> And as I was going through the boxes of purse and bathing suits, I found this
> wallet :
> cdn1.gilt.com/images/share/uploads/0000/0001/4440/144401440/220x294.jpg
> 
> I went for a quick visit early in the sale and found this. It was the main item I was looking for. I couldn't believe it was there because that rarely happens for me.
> polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=55012986
> 
> 
> I didn't spend over my limit and I got things I will wear now (except for the one that doesn't fit.) I also got a maxi dress and a top for my sister. I went a bit wild at the December sale and so far have only worn one item I bought.


 Thank you so much Creighbaby and congrats on such a nice haul. I know what you mean about the sales I went a little crazy too they were such good deals. I am trying to wear them all in the next few months.


----------



## Butterfly_77

let's start this week as another DVF wrap dress week 

sorry, this one is a bit wrinkled after a full day sitting in meetings....

...and I'm officially into CL's now.....bought 4 classic styles last Saturday (shocking, I know...). Simples in black and nude patent 100mm, Simples in black kid leather 85mm and You You Nude patent


----------



## Butterfly_77

Meg, this is a dress that I also have looked at a dozen times either in black or navy. But I still cannot decide for or against it 



megt10 said:


> Butterfly, I like this dress and have looked at it several times but it doesn't look bra friendly and I hate strapless bras so I passed on it.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Paging Butterfly:  The Linda wrap you were eyeballing is on the Bloomingdale's sale page...


----------



## baysidebeauty

Lots of sale stuff up on Bloomie's website!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> let's start this week as another DVF wrap dress week
> 
> sorry, this one is a bit wrinkled after a full day sitting in meetings....
> 
> ...and I'm officially into CL's now.....bought 4 classic styles last Saturday (shocking, I know...). Simples in black and nude patent 100mm, Simples in black kid leather 85mm and You You Nude patent



 Love the colors!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

baysidebeauty said:


> Paging Butterfly:  The Linda wrap you were eyeballing is on the Bloomingdale's sale page...



Coooooool 

...off to check and


----------



## Butterfly_77

Thanks, sweets 



baysidebeauty said:


> Love the colors!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Is anyone familiar with the Tania wrap?  It is TTS or large/small to size?


----------



## Butterfly_77

I think, our dear Meg has one..



baysidebeauty said:


> Is anyone familiar with the Tania wrap?  It is TTS or large/small to size?


----------



## BougieBoo

Hey, Ladies! I have been so MIA from posting! I love all the new pics!! Thanks for sharing. I just ordered the Julieta dress in African Tulip Deep Coral from Bloomies! I have been watching that dress for the longest. Well, actually watching that print...LOL! Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> Meg, this is a dress that I also have looked at a dozen times either in black or navy. But I still cannot decide for or against it



I passed on it though I think it is really pretty and unique.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> let's start this week as another DVF wrap dress week
> 
> sorry, this one is a bit wrinkled after a full day sitting in meetings....
> 
> ...and I'm officially into CL's now.....bought 4 classic styles last Saturday (shocking, I know...). Simples in black and nude patent 100mm, Simples in black kid leather 85mm and You You Nude patent



Gorgeous Butterfly, I love this print which I have in the Ibiza cardigan. Wow 4 pairs of CL , congrats. Another dangerous addiction, lol. Btw they look great on you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I love your Valentinos *meg!*   They match the Sophie quite well!

Bloomingdales is killing me!  I want that red Kimmie skirt after seeing *sammi* in hers.  ARGH!    I need to save money!  Especially since I've got 2 Koto skirts I have yet to wear!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I love your Valentinos *meg!*   They match the Sophie quite well!
> 
> Bloomingdales is killing me!  I want that red Kimmie skirt after seeing *sammi* in hers.  ARGH!    I need to save money!  Especially since I've got 2 Koto skirts I have yet to wear!



Thanks Duke, they were perfect with the dress and really, really comfortable. 
I know about Bloomingdales I just got done saying I have so much I haven't worn yet but I felt restrained. I got the Ibiza sweater, Julian dress and the Cahill blouse. I don't think I need anything else for the next 5 years or so. Good thing most of her clothes are able to be worn for years. It will take that long to get through them


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> Thanks Duke, they were perfect with the dress and really, really comfortable.
> I know about Bloomingdales I just got done saying I have so much I haven't worn yet but I felt restrained. I got the Ibiza sweater, Julian dress and the Cahill blouse. I don't think I need anything else for the next 5 years or so. Good thing most of her clothes are able to be worn for years. It will take that long to get through them


 Great choices I love the cahill green blouse-its so pretty.


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> Ok thanks to Phiphi I was the best dressed woman at the nail salon today . I was able to put on a very small heel. They were totally comfortable which was great since I have a thing I am going to tomorrow which will require a dress. Thinking one of my wrap dresses that I have yet to wear.


 Did you get your tts cahill? I have my tts in prevoius ones, but was wondering how the sizing is on this in the blue and the green???thanks Megt10


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Did you get your tts cahill? I have my tts in prevoius ones, but was wondering how the sizing is on this in the blue and the green???thanks Megt10



I usually take a 4 in her blouses but on the blue I got the 2. The 4 was way too big, when I bent over you could see my navel :giggles: I think if I had a larger chest it would be tts. I got the green in a 2 as well. I had been looking at that green ever since wearing the blue and loving it. It was such a great price I had to get it same with the cardigan. On the Julian I got what I think is the black and white print I think it was called giraffe. I love that print so was super excited to see it on the Julian.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Ladies last night I wore for the first time my Sophie dress in Dot Shadow Large Nude to dinner for my Anniversary. I got this dress when it was 30% off at Saks. I had been eyeing it since it first came out. The pics don't do the colors of the dress justice. I got these Valentino shoes as a present and they were perfect with dress.



Happy Anniversary Meg!!! You look smashing!! I almost bought those V shoes but ended up passing because I bought a V bag instead. Lol, I noticed that we have the same taste in things, esp. shoes.

Are you able to wear your high CL yet?? How's your foot?



Butterfly_77 said:


> let's start this week as another DVF wrap dress week
> 
> sorry, this one is a bit wrinkled after a full day sitting in meetings....
> 
> ...and I'm officially into CL's now.....bought 4 classic styles last Saturday (shocking, I know...). Simples in black and nude patent 100mm, Simples in black kid leather 85mm and You You Nude patent




I LUV pink!!! You look gorgeous in this dress!


----------



## vintagevalerie

megt10 said:


> I usually take a 4 in her blouses but on the blue I got the 2. The 4 was way too big, when I bent over you could see my navel :giggles: I think if I had a larger chest it would be tts. I got the green in a 2 as well. I had been looking at that green ever since wearing the blue and loving it. It was such a great price I had to get it same with the cardigan. On the Julian I got what I think is the black and white print I think it was called giraffe. I love that print so was super excited to see it on the Julian.



Is that giraffe navy and white or black and white? I can't tell!


----------



## AEGIS

mellva said:


> Meg, here's the same dress that Butterfly was modeling, but watch out for this reseller. She just bought this same used dress for $64.00 and now is reselling it for $210. You can buy a brand new one with tags for half that price. I think Aegis was going to bid on this dress when it was for sale on ebay for $64.00.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...3258?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item46048eb9ca





awww man is that the one?! im so gutted that i lost it originally.  the green wrap arrived in perfect condition!

*MEG *i loooooooooooove those shoes!!


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Happy Anniversary Meg!!! You look smashing!! I almost bought those V shoes but ended up passing because I bought a V bag instead. Lol, I noticed that we have the same taste in things, esp. shoes.
> 
> Are you able to wear your high CL yet?? How's your foot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LUV pink!!! You look gorgeous in this dress!


Thanks Beth! In other words we have good taste in shoes I got these with the DVF stuff from NM last call and they were like 200 after themark down and an additional 40% off. Well DH got them but same thing. My knee is better I still can't wear heels higher than 120's and can only wear heels for a few hours before it starts hurting. It is a start and I got a bunch of cute comfy flats for summer so I am mostly good


vintagevalerie said:


> Is that giraffe navy and white or black and white? I can't tell!


You know I am not sure, either would be fine but I think blue and white would be awesome. I know I love the print at least on screen.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> awww man is that the one?! im so gutted that i lost it originally.  the green wrap arrived in perfect condition!
> 
> *MEG *i loooooooooooove those shoes!!



Aww thanks Aegis, I do too they are really unique as well as comfortable. I wore them right out of the box and out the door and we were gone for several hours.
What green wrap? Hope pics are to follow!


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> awww man is that the one?! im so gutted that i lost it originally.  the green wrap arrived in perfect condition!
> 
> *MEG *i loooooooooooove those shoes!!




Yes, that was the same one that you had posted here on the forum. You had posted it to ask if it was authentic. This reseller bought it before you could bid on it. You are so lucky you bought the other green and white wrap that seller was selling. You got a great deal!! I love the print of the green and white one too.


----------



## mellva

Has anyone tried the Mindy wrap dress on?


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Ladies last night I wore for the first time my Sophie dress in Dot Shadow Large Nude to dinner for my Anniversary. I got this dress when it was 30% off at Saks. I had been eyeing it since it first came out. The pics don't do the colors of the dress justice. I got these Valentino shoes as a present and they were perfect with dress.



what a beautiful dress - i love the valentinos too!! happy anniversary to you and DH! 



creighbaby said:


> I dragged my husband with me on Saturday. They had lots of the furry jackets from the last sale for just $100. I put back a new jeanne wrap dress because I realize that the pattern wrap dresses just don't look good on me. I couldn't deal with the long dressing room line so I bought stuff without trying on.
> 
> Issie Dress in green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this doesn't fit, but it is a nice motivational item:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solenn -- this isn't my auction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cezanne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as I was going through the boxes of purse and bathing suits, I found this
> wallet :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for a quick visit early in the sale and found this. It was the main item  I was looking for. I couldn't believe it was there because that rarely happens for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't spend over my limit and I got things I will wear now (except for the one that doesn't fit.) I also got a maxi dress and a top for my sister. I went a bit wild at the December sale and so far have only worn one item I bought.



what a great haul - all beautiful pieces!!! 



Butterfly_77 said:


> let's start this week as another DVF wrap dress week
> 
> sorry, this one is a bit wrinkled after a full day sitting in meetings....
> 
> ...and I'm officially into CL's now.....bought 4 classic styles last Saturday (shocking, I know...). Simples in black and nude patent 100mm, Simples in black kid leather 85mm and You You Nude patent



you can't go wrong with those CLs! they're perfect classics! i love that print on you too! cheerful colours.


----------



## phiphi

in ibiza and dots today (you can't see the shoes, but i'm wearing black patent valentino rockstuds)


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> what a beautiful dress - i love the valentinos too!! happy anniversary to you and DH!
> 
> 
> 
> what a great haul - all beautiful pieces!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you can't go wrong with those CLs! they're perfect classics! i love that print on you too! cheerful colours.


 Thanks so much Phiphi. I love that dress too it is so much prettier irl.


----------



## mellva

phiphi said:


> in ibiza and dots today (you can't see the shoes, but i'm wearing black patent valentino rockstuds)
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/577479_402525403118520_1143802134_n.jpg




You look beautiful!!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> in ibiza and dots today (you can't see the shoes, but i'm wearing black patent valentino rockstuds)
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/577479_402525403118520_1143802134_n.jpg


 Awesome look Phiphi. I have become a huge cardigan fan since the Ibiza.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Looking gorgeous as usual P!

Rainy day today, so I'm in Dixy pants.


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Looking gorgeous as usual P!
> 
> Rainy day today, so I'm in Dixy pants.
> 
> View attachment 1754850




Love the Dixy pants on you. You have a perfect figure!!! I love your shoes. Are those CL Pigalle?


----------



## phiphi

mellva said:


> You look beautiful!!!



thank you so much mellva - it is a cold and rainy day today. can't wait for better weather!



megt10 said:


> Awesome look Phiphi. I have become a huge cardigan fan since the Ibiza.



thank you meg! i'm so happy *greentea * enabled me to get the ibiza. just such an amazing piece.



Dukeprincess said:


> Looking gorgeous as usual P!
> 
> Rainy day today, so I'm in Dixy pants.
> 
> View attachment 1754850



thank you duke! the dixy don't look like that on me!! you rock this entire outfit. prettiest woman in the office, i'm positive of it.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> Thanks Beth! In other words we have good taste in shoes I got these with the DVF stuff from NM last call and they were like 200 after themark down and an additional 40% off. Well DH got them but same thing. My knee is better I still can't wear heels higher than 120's and can only wear heels for a few hours before it starts hurting. It is a start and I got a bunch of cute comfy flats for summer so I am mostly good
> 
> You know I am not sure, either would be fine but I think blue and white would be awesome. I know I love the print at least on screen.



Oh it was your knee! I was thinking it was your foot.  I found the cutest flats at Nordstrom yesterday, I will message you the link. I thought of you!!


----------



## dbeth

phiphi said:


> in ibiza and dots today (you can't see the shoes, but i'm wearing black patent valentino rockstuds)
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/577479_402525403118520_1143802134_n.jpg



Beautiful Phi! I love the b&w combo. So classy!  I almost pulled the trigger on the Ibiza cardigan the other day.....I bet I end up with one someday because that's the 3rd time in a year!  How is the fit?? I usually see them online & not in person.




Dukeprincess said:


> Looking gorgeous as usual P!
> 
> Rainy day today, so I'm in Dixy pants.
> 
> View attachment 1754850



Whoa----look at that figure!!   You look very classy Duke. And HOT. :greengrin:


----------



## BougieBoo

phiphi said:
			
		

> in ibiza and dots today (you can't see the shoes, but i'm wearing black patent valentino rockstuds)



Love this look!!


----------



## BougieBoo

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Looking gorgeous as usual P!
> 
> Rainy day today, so I'm in Dixy pants.



Too fab! I love this, such an awesome prep look!!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Looking gorgeous as usual P!
> 
> Rainy day today, so I'm in Dixy pants.
> 
> View attachment 1754850


 Those are fantastic Duke, they look great on you.


----------



## megt10

dbeth said:


> Oh it was your knee! I was thinking it was your foot. I found the cutest flats at Nordstrom yesterday, I will message you the link. I thought of you!!


Thanks Beth, they are super cute. Thanks for sending me the link.

I am wearing flats today that I got from the NAP sale they are the most comfy of all my sandals they are giuseppe zanotti. I am wearing for the first time my Tadd Two dress in Love Block that I got from the DVF outlet. When I take this to the dry cleaners I am going to have them take the hem all the way down. Until then I am off for some fun in the sun.  Oh btw this runs tts but it is the silk jersey. I tried on the two-tone one at Nordstrom which is a material that I don't remember and that ran smaller and I didn't like the material.


----------



## Butterfly_77

today, wearing a relatively "boring" new Jeanne in navy. it was the perfect dress for a long day of meetings and an interview with a potential new team member


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Does anyone have the Kibili dress? I tried it on at NM today and wasn't sure to get it or not. It seems like an easy summer dress, but it could look like moo moo, too.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Yeah.... I'm so happy with my CL's. I oogled your cool CL collection on your blog ))

I so badly wanted the Pigalle's but they were not so comfortable to be honest and i decided to pass them in the first round 



phiphi said:


> what a beautiful dress - i love the valentinos too!! happy anniversary to you and DH!
> 
> 
> 
> what a great haul - all beautiful pieces!!!
> 
> 
> 
> you can't go wrong with those CLs! they're perfect classics! i love that print on you too! cheerful colours.


----------



## Butterfly_77

I'm quite positive that the giraffe print is navy/white 




megt10 said:


> Thanks Beth! In other words we have good taste in shoes I got these with the DVF stuff from NM last call and they were like 200 after themark down and an additional 40% off. Well DH got them but same thing. My knee is better I still can't wear heels higher than 120's and can only wear heels for a few hours before it starts hurting. It is a start and I got a bunch of cute comfy flats for summer so I am mostly good
> 
> You know I am not sure, either would be fine but I think blue and white would be awesome. I know I love the print at least on screen.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, sweets



dbeth said:


> Happy Anniversary Meg!!! You look smashing!! I almost bought those V shoes but ended up passing because I bought a V bag instead. Lol, I noticed that we have the same taste in things, esp. shoes.
> 
> Are you able to wear your high CL yet?? How's your foot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LUV pink!!! You look gorgeous in this dress!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Lol, meg, i know. Tpf is soooo addictive 

I love this print - very fresh and vibrant!




megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Butterfly, I love this print which I have in the Ibiza cardigan. Wow 4 pairs of CL , congrats. Another dangerous addiction, lol. Btw they look great on you.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Megs, you're looking radiant and happy - i love this summer look

Here it was raining all day with max temperatures of 14 degrees celsius :rain:




megt10 said:


> Thanks Beth, they are super cute. Thanks for sending me the link.
> 
> I am wearing flats today that I got from the NAP sale they are the most comfy of all my sandals they are giuseppe zanotti. I am wearing for the first time my Tadd Two dress in Love Block that I got from the DVF outlet. When I take this to the dry cleaners I am going to have them take the hem all the way down. Until then I am off for some fun in the sun.  Oh btw this runs tts but it is the silk jersey. I tried on the two-tone one at Nordstrom which is a material that I don't remember and that ran smaller and I didn't like the material.


----------



## Butterfly_77

The same here 

This look is perfect for a rainy office day and shows off your great figure 




Dukeprincess said:


> Looking gorgeous as usual P!
> 
> Rainy day today, so I'm in Dixy pants.
> 
> View attachment 1754850


----------



## Butterfly_77

This is perfectly gorgeous !! Can I come, live and shop in your closet, please 




phiphi said:


> in ibiza and dots today (you can't see the shoes, but i'm wearing black patent valentino rockstuds)
> 
> fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/577479_402525403118520_1143802134_n.jpg


----------



## cheburashka

Did anyone get a picture of Kivel dress they would be willing to post ?


----------



## LABAG

Thanks Megt10 for enabling me! I got the spring leaf cahill from Bloomingdales and thanks to fellow PF'er for giving me the hint to call and speak to an operator-I talked to a young man(same name as my son-isnt that a great thing) and he gave me the $25.00 off of 100.00 and one time courtesy FREE shipping!!! It cost me 110.00!! 

I cant wait to see that color-I am olive colored and think this will look fabulous !!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> today, wearing a relatively "boring" new Jeanne in navy. it was the perfect dress for a long day of meetings and an interview with a potential new team member


You look great in this dress and it is perfect for the occassion.



Butterfly_77 said:


> I'm quite positive that the giraffe print is navy/white


 Awesome. I loved the print in the other dress it comes in forget the name but knew that other dress would not work for me so I was super excited to see it in a wrap and on sale.


Butterfly_77 said:


> Megs, you're looking radiant and happy - i love this summer look
> 
> Here it was raining all day with max temperatures of 14 degrees celsius :rain:


 Thank you so much, I love the dress it is super casual and perfect for running around town. I am getting ready to get it to the cleaners so that it can be let down and cleaned. I anticipate wearing this one a lot.


LABAG said:


> Thanks Megt10 for enabling me! I got the spring leaf cahill from Bloomingdales and thanks to fellow PF'er for giving me the hint to call and speak to an operator-I talked to a young man(same name as my son-isnt that a great thing) and he gave me the $25.00 off of 100.00 and one time courtesy FREE shipping!!! It cost me 110.00!!
> 
> I cant wait to see that color-I am olive colored and think this will look fabulous !!


 LA, I am more than happy to help/enable. I do hope that you will post pics.


----------



## phiphi

Butterfly_77 said:


> Yeah.... I'm so happy with my CL's. I oogled your cool CL collection on your blog ))
> 
> I so badly wanted the Pigalle's but they were not so comfortable to be honest and i decided to pass them in the first round





Butterfly_77 said:


> This is perfectly gorgeous !! Can I come, live and shop in your closet, please



oh you are so sweet! thank you for your kind comments, butterfly!  you have a gorgeous closet too! the pigalles are so pretty, but in terms of comfort, i really like valentino and manolo blahniks for pointy toed shoes.



dbeth said:


> Beautiful Phi! I love the b&w combo. So classy!  I almost pulled the trigger on the Ibiza cardigan the other day.....I bet I end up with one someday because that's the 3rd time in a year!  How is the fit?? I usually see them online & not in person.
> 
> Whoa----look at that figure!!   You look very classy Duke. And HOT. :greengrin:



thank you so much dbeth!! they're pretty TTS. i am a 0/xs in j crew; 2 or 4 in dvf wrap dresses; 0 or 2 in dvf blouses. the ibiza i'm wearing is a Petite.  



BougieBoo said:


> Love this look!!



thank you bougieboo!!



megt10 said:


> Thanks Beth, they are super cute. Thanks for sending me the link.
> 
> I am wearing flats today that I got from the NAP sale they are the most comfy of all my sandals they are giuseppe zanotti. I am wearing for the first time my Tadd Two dress in Love Block that I got from the DVF outlet. When I take this to the dry cleaners I am going to have them take the hem all the way down. Until then I am off for some fun in the sun.  Oh btw this runs tts but it is the silk jersey. I tried on the two-tone one at Nordstrom which is a material that I don't remember and that ran smaller and I didn't like the material.



this is so fun! the sandals are great too! have fun in the sun!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much *mellva, P, dbeth, Bougie, meg and Butterfly!* 

These are the CL Decoltissmo.  The toe is a bit longer than the Pigalle.

You look great, *meg!*

Very classy dress, *butterfly!*


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> Thanks Megt10 for enabling me! I got the spring leaf cahill from Bloomingdales and thanks to fellow PF'er for giving me the hint to call and speak to an operator-I talked to a young man(same name as my son-isnt that a great thing) and he gave me the $25.00 off of 100.00 and one time courtesy FREE shipping!!! It cost me 110.00!!
> 
> I cant wait to see that color-I am olive colored and think this will look fabulous !!



Woah, I am jealous.  I have a $25 coupon, but I want FS too!


----------



## neatfreak

The giraffe is adorable in person and yes it's blue/purple edges and white.


----------



## Butterfly_77

just a quick post before I'm heading out of my house for yet another day of customer and planning meetings. 

As the weather is still not summery , I decided to grab the New Jeanne in Wishbone black/white


----------



## Butterfly_77

I think i definitely need this print! 

Does anybody know whether DVF.com does match prices?



neatfreak said:


> The giraffe is adorable in person and yes it's blue/purple edges and white.


----------



## creighbaby

phiphi said:
			
		

> what a beautiful dress - i love the valentinos too!! happy anniversary to you and DH!
> 
> what a great haul - all beautiful pieces!!!
> 
> you can't go wrong with those CLs! they're perfect classics! i love that print on you too! cheerful colours.



Thank you


----------



## LABAG

Dukeprincess said:


> Woah, I am jealous. I have a $25 coupon, but I want FS too!


Call up and speak to a CS person-and be nice


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you so much *mellva, P, dbeth, Bougie, meg and Butterfly!*
> 
> These are the CL Decoltissmo. The toe is a bit longer than the Pigalle.
> 
> You look great, *meg!*
> 
> Very classy dress, *butterfly!*


 Thanks Duke, I already have the dress at the cleaners for cleaning and to have the hem let down. I got back my Natalie dress and it is now the perfect length and they did such a good job, very happy.


neatfreak said:


> The giraffe is adorable in person and yes it's blue/purple edges and white.


 I really can't wait to get it now. Awesome. 


Butterfly_77 said:


> just a quick post before I'm heading out of my house for yet another day of customer and planning meetings.
> 
> As the weather is still not summery , I decided to grab the New Jeanne in Wishbone black/white


 You look great as always in your dresses. I love this print.


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> Call up and speak to a CS person-and be nice



So, I took your advice and it worked!  The lady gave me 25% off (which is more than the $25 off) and Free shipping!  I was able to get *sammi's* red Kimmie skirt and a peplum top for the price of the skirt!


----------



## LABAG

Thats GREAT Dukeprincess!!! I could have saved 9.00 more(had I asked) DANGc


----------



## LABAG

I feel like a pennypincher-but called and got 24.00(already on sale) off last top I got from Bloomingdales about 2 and 1/2 wks ago-it was over 14 days-but the CS WAS SO NICE AND DID IT AS A ONE TIME COURTESY!!!! It was reduced again.....
Ladies ,keep track of sales, many can get price reduction price.........


----------



## dbeth

I forgot to post this on Monday. At Bloomingdales in San Diego there was a Taya dress, size 8 in Neon Orange for $135.

It's not a true neon orange, but it's bright & pretty!! 

Here's a link to what it looks like:

http://compare.ebay.com/like/300716590840?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## sammix3

You girls sure know how to work their CS! Can't wait to see all the new outfits!


----------



## dbeth

Dukeprincess said:


> So, I took your advice and it worked!  The lady gave me 25% off (which is more than the $25 off) and Free shipping!  I was able to get *sammi's* red Kimmie skirt and a peplum top for the price of the skirt!






The peplum top sounds so pretty.   I love peplum anything! I have a few dresses (not DVF) & I love them!

Post pics when you get it Duke!


----------



## vintagevalerie

I just had a friend come over tonight and dressed her up in my DVFs that were slightly too big - she looked so good I gave her a few! Ack! Too much wine clearly clouded my judgement. lol


----------



## phiphi

Butterfly_77 said:


> just a quick post before I'm heading out of my house for yet another day of customer and planning meetings.
> 
> As the weather is still not summery , I decided to grab the New Jeanne in Wishbone black/white



oh the wishbone print is so fun!! looking great butterfly!



Dukeprincess said:


> So, I took your advice and it worked!  The lady gave me 25% off (which is more than the $25 off) and Free shipping!  I was able to get *sammi's* red Kimmie skirt and a peplum top for the price of the skirt!



ohhhh i can't wait to see!!!!



dbeth said:


> The peplum top sounds so pretty.   I love peplum anything! I have a few dresses (not DVF) & I love them!
> 
> Post pics when you get it Duke!



peplum definitely has my attention this season!



vintagevalerie said:


> I just had a friend come over tonight and dressed her up in my DVFs that were slightly too big - she looked so good I gave her a few! Ack! Too much wine clearly clouded my judgement. lol



aww!! that's so sweet of you - your friend is a lucky girl!!!


----------



## phiphi

in leron and CL burlina today


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> in leron and CL burlina today



Gorgeous!


----------



## Butterfly_77

megt10 said:


> Thanks Duke, I already have the dress at the cleaners for cleaning and to have the hem let down. I got back my Natalie dress and it is now the perfect length and they did such a good job, very happy.
> 
> I really can't wait to get it now. Awesome.
> 
> You look great as always in your dresses. I love this print.



thank you so much 



phiphi said:


> oh the wishbone print is so fun!! looking great butterfly!
> 
> 
> 
> ohhhh i can't wait to see!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> peplum definitely has my attention this season!
> 
> 
> 
> aww!! that's so sweet of you - your friend is a lucky girl!!!



thank you so much for your lovely comment! This print now goes back to the closet as summer finally arrived here


----------



## Butterfly_77

cool outfit 

did I tell you that I looooove stripes 



phiphi said:


> in leron and CL burlina today


----------



## Butterfly_77

yeah...summer finally comes back / properly arrives 

today wearing the new jeanne two in burma rose small blue


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> yeah...summer finally comes back / properly arrives
> 
> today wearing the new jeanne two in burma rose small blue


 I love this print it is just beautiful on you.


----------



## megt10

Finally wearing my Bastiaan Pop Meadow Blue.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> yeah...summer finally comes back / properly arrives
> 
> today wearing the new jeanne two in burma rose small blue



Beautiful!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Finally wearing my Bastiaan Pop Meadow Blue.



You look great - love the color combo!


----------



## vintagevalerie

Had my first (or is it third?) negative ebay experience - I think this dress has been washed - it's faded and the colors bled and it's all pilly. Ugh.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> yeah...summer finally comes back / properly arrives
> 
> today wearing the new jeanne two in burma rose small blue



Love this print!



megt10 said:


> Finally wearing my Bastiaan Pop Meadow Blue.



So chic!


----------



## vintagevalerie

lol - just heard from the seller - she said just before she mailed it to me she threw it in the washing machine! :roll eyes:  At least I get a refund. 







vintagevalerie said:


> Had my first (or is it third?) negative ebay experience - I think this dress has been washed - it's faded and the colors bled and it's all pilly. Ugh.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> You look great - love the color combo!


Thank you Bayside, I really thought the color combo was fresh and fun.



sammix3 said:


> Love this print!
> 
> 
> 
> So chic!


Thanks so much Sammi I love these tanks.


vintagevalerie said:


> lol - just heard from the seller - she said just before she mailed it to me she threw it in the washing machine! :roll eyes:  At least I get a refund.


So sorry to hear that Valat least you are getting your money back.


----------



## LABAG

phiphi said:


> in leron and CL burlina today


 Here goes one hot mama


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> Gorgeous!



thank you sammi!!



Butterfly_77 said:


> cool outfit
> 
> did I tell you that I looooove stripes





Butterfly_77 said:


> yeah...summer finally comes back / properly arrives
> 
> today wearing the new jeanne two in burma rose small blue



aw thank you butterfly! me too! there isn't a stripe item i won't adopt!  the print of your dress is lovely! you are the queen of wraps!



megt10 said:


> Finally wearing my Bastiaan Pop Meadow Blue.



i love the colour combination here meg!! 



vintagevalerie said:


> lol - just heard from the seller - she said just before she mailed it to me she threw it in the washing machine! :roll eyes:  At least I get a refund.



boo! i'm sorry that this happened to you, vintage, but happy that the seller is refunding you.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> thank you sammi!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aw thank you butterfly! me too! there isn't a stripe item i won't adopt!  the print of your dress is lovely! you are the queen of wraps!
> 
> 
> 
> i love the colour combination here meg!!
> 
> 
> 
> boo! i'm sorry that this happened to you, vintage, but happy that the seller is refunding you.


 Thanks Phiphi.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> in leron and CL burlina today


 I so want this dress!


----------



## sammix3

So when I saw the top in black at bloomies.com I was thinking I'll wait for some kind of promotion.  Then I see it in pink at shopbop. Uh I don't think I can wait!!!!


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> So when I saw the top in black at bloomies.com I was thinking I'll wait for some kind of promotion.  Then I see it in pink at shopbop. Uh I don't think I can wait!!!!



oh this is SO cute! it would look fantastic on you! that baby pink is amazing.


----------



## Butterfly_77

megt10 said:


> I love this print it is just beautiful on you.



thank you, dear meg. when it arrived I was a bit disappointed because I expected the print to be in blue/white and not blue/pink-ish. So it stayed in my closet for quite a while. But I must say, that I finally kind of like this print 



baysidebeauty said:


> Beautiful!



thank you 



sammix3 said:


> Love this print!
> 
> thanks, hun!
> 
> 
> 
> So chic!





phiphi said:


> thank you sammi!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aw thank you butterfly! me too! there isn't a stripe item i won't adopt!  the print of your dress is lovely! you are the queen of wraps!
> 
> 
> 
> i love the colour combination here meg!!
> 
> 
> 
> boo! i'm sorry that this happened to you, vintage, but happy that the seller is refunding you.



 thank you so much - new goodies are on the way fro dvf.com


----------



## Butterfly_77

megt10 said:


> I love this print it is just beautiful on you.





megt10 said:


> Finally wearing my Bastiaan Pop Meadow Blue.



this is a beautiful print and it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Butterfly_77

go for it! I'm sure it will look absolutely amazing on you!!



sammix3 said:


> So when I saw the top in black at bloomies.com I was thinking I'll wait for some kind of promotion.  Then I see it in pink at shopbop. Uh I don't think I can wait!!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

yesterday's outfit - after work I went for a little motorboat sunset cruise with a friend on a lake near my town. it was absolutely amazing


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> yesterday's outfit - after work I went for a little motorboat sunset cruise with a friend on a lake near my town. it was absolutely amazing



Love the green!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> thank you, dear meg. when it arrived I was a bit disappointed because I expected the print to be in blue/white and not blue/pink-ish. So it stayed in my closet for quite a while. But I must say, that I finally kind of like this print
> 
> 
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much - new goodies are on the way fro dvf.com



Oh do tell!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> yesterday's outfit - after work I went for a little motorboat sunset cruise with a friend on a lake near my town. it was absolutely amazing



How fun! The green looks great on you


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> So when I saw the top in black at bloomies.com I was thinking I'll wait for some kind of promotion. Then I see it in pink at shopbop. Uh I don't think I can wait!!!!


 Love it Sammi, did you get it?


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> yesterday's outfit - after work I went for a little motorboat sunset cruise with a friend on a lake near my town. it was absolutely amazing


 DVF does the best green and as usual it looks stunning on you.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Love it Sammi, did you get it?



Not yet. I'm going to wait til next Monday or Tuesday.  But I will get it


----------



## megt10

Today you get 2 outfits. I started out wearing the Karin in Topaz with my new Rene Caovilla shoes that I got from Gilt and ended up having a wardrobe malfunction before heading off to shul. Spilled berries down the front. So quickly changed into the New Jeanne and Manolo Blahnik shoes that I got from NM Last Call for like 130.00.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Not yet. I'm going to wait til next Monday or Tuesday. But I will get it


 I need to check out Bloomies I just got 125.00 reward card that is burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I need to check out Bloomies I just got 125.00 reward card that is burning a hole in my pocket



Awesome!! Did you find anything?


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Awesome!! Did you find anything?


 I have a few things coming that I ordered last week they should arrive on Monday.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Today you get 2 outfits. I started out wearing the Karin in Topaz with my new Rene Caovilla shoes that I got from Gilt and ended up having a wardrobe malfunction before heading off to shul. Spilled berries down the front. So quickly changed into the New Jeanne and Manolo Blahnik shoes that I got from NM Last Call for like 130.00.



OMG, Meg you look so beautiful in the New Jeanne and the Karin in Topaz!!! I love the MB sandals, what a greal deal on them.  I can't wait until I receive my New Julian next week. Every time you post a picture modeling your DVF dresses you make me want them.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> OMG, Meg you look so beautiful in the New Jeanne and the Karin in Topaz!!! I love the MB sandals, what a greal deal on them. I can't wait until I receive my New Julian next week. Every time you post a picture modeling your DVF dresses you make me want them.


 Thanks so much Mellva you really say the nicest things and I appreciate it.


----------



## sammix3

My pink Rita skirt.  So glad I got it!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> My pink Rita skirt. So glad I got it!


 Love it on you Sammie I knew it would look great and that you would like it.
I just got the Koto skirt from Gilt yesterday and I love that as well.


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> My pink Rita skirt.  So glad I got it!



Fabulous color pink!  You look great


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Today you get 2 outfits. I started out wearing the Karin in Topaz with my new Rene Caovilla shoes that I got from Gilt and ended up having a wardrobe malfunction before heading off to shul. Spilled berries down the front. So quickly changed into the New Jeanne and Manolo Blahnik shoes that I got from NM Last Call for like 130.00.



Both dresses look lovely on you!  The aqua is so very flattering to your complexion, definitely is "your color".  

Well, at least you had the food mishap at home...hopefully the stains will come out...


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Both dresses look lovely on you!  The aqua is so very flattering to your complexion, definitely is "your color".
> 
> Well, at least you had the food mishap at home...hopefully the stains will come out...



Thanks Bayside I hope so too. I love the dress and it hasn't even made it out of the house yet:shame:


----------



## coolface

Butterfly_77 said:


> yeah...summer finally comes back / properly arrives
> 
> today wearing the new jeanne two in burma rose small blue



I have this print too. It's my fav so far. The color is stunning irl. You rock it, butterfly!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Thank you so much for your lovely comments. I probably would never wear green  except for dvf wraps 



baysidebeauty said:


> Love the green!





sammix3 said:


> How fun! The green looks great on you





megt10 said:


> DVF does the best green and as usual it looks stunning on you.


----------



## Butterfly_77

You look stunning in both outfits, meg. But i'm ever so slightly biased towards the new jeanne in links medium as this is one of my fave print. It looks so good on you 




megt10 said:


> Today you get 2 outfits. I started out wearing the Karin in Topaz with my new Rene Caovilla shoes that I got from Gilt and ended up having a wardrobe malfunction before heading off to shul. Spilled berries down the front. So quickly changed into the New Jeanne and Manolo Blahnik shoes that I got from NM Last Call for like 130.00.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Thank you, coolface! I'd love to see a pic of yours 




coolface said:


> I have this print too. It's my fav so far. The color is stunning irl. You rock it, butterfly!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Let me just say that the parcel will be huge and full of wrap dresses - some for now and some for the autumn/winter season 

I'll post when the lot is here and I'm wearing the dresses.....





sammix3 said:


> Oh do tell!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> Let me just say that the parcel will be huge and full of wrap dresses - some for now and some for the autumn/winter season
> 
> I'll post when the lot is here and I'm wearing the dresses.....



Did you order the Linda wrap?  I'm going to order but can't decide between the blue and the raspberry color - I can't tell from the website if the raspberry is more hot pink or red, so please post a pic if you got it!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> You look stunning in both outfits, meg. But i'm ever so slightly biased towards the new jeanne in links medium as this is one of my fave print. It looks so good on you


 


Butterfly_77 said:


> Let me just say that the parcel will be huge and full of wrap dresses - some for now and some for the autumn/winter season
> 
> I'll post when the lot is here and I'm wearing the dresses.....


 Thank you Butterfly, I am falling back in love with my wraps. I still have a couple that have tags on them that will have to be worn soon . 
I can't wait to see what you got.


----------



## megt10

Speaking of wraps has anyone tried on the CALLISTA? I just bought it from Bloomingdales.com. I had a 125.00 reward card and loved the print and the fact that it is sleeveless. I am not sure of the color but we will see. I am replacing my Nori that I got at the DVF outlet and had taken in to the cleaners to have a snap added. Instead of adding a snap the seamstress took off about 4 inches :censor: I found this out when I took in my dress yesterday to get the stain out. They were very apologetic and I was restrained. Of course they will be writing me a check tomorrow when I bring in the tag with the price on it.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Speaking of wraps has anyone tried on the CALLISTA? I just bought it from Bloomingdales.com. I had a 125.00 reward card and loved the print and the fact that it is sleeveless. I am not sure of the color but we will see. I am replacing my Nori that I got at the DVF outlet and had taken in to the cleaners to have a snap added. Instead of adding a snap the seamstress took off about 4 inches :censor: I found this out when I took in my dress yesterday to get the stain out. They were very apologetic and I was restrained. Of course they will be writing me a check tomorrow when I bring in the tag with the price on it.





This is why I try everything on right away in the shop or immediately when I bring stuff home from the dry cleaner - learned this lesson the hard way after the dry cleaner shrunk a beautiful (and expensive) pair of wool trousers, but I had waited a while after picking them up before wearing them and then it was too late to claim they had done it 

I am glad the seamstress is reimbursing you for the dress.  Is it totally ruined or did she just take the hem up and not actually cut the fabric?


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> This is why I try everything on right away in the shop or immediately when I bring stuff home from the dry cleaner - learned this lesson the hard way after the dry cleaner shrunk a beautiful (and expensive) pair of wool trousers, but I had waited a while after picking them up before wearing them and then it was too late to claim they had done it
> 
> I am glad the seamstress is reimbursing you for the dress. Is it totally ruined or did she just take the hem up and not actually cut the fabric?


 No she cut the fabric and it is totally ruined unless they can make it a top. The owner caught it but too late to do anything about it. I am a regular there and they were really apologetic and I was nice about it. I feel badly for them since they are a small time operation and the 244.00 which will be the total is going to hurt them. The owner was close to tears when I told her how much it was and she asked me to bring the ticket which I have with the price on it so she can show the seamstress. I no longer have the receipt since I bought it in May and all sales are final but the markdowns are clearly stated on the tag.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Cool, so I' m looking forward to some "beautiful meg in wrap dress" pics 




megt10 said:


> Thank you Butterfly, I am falling back in love with my wraps. I still have a couple that have tags on them that will have to be worn soon .
> I can't wait to see what you got.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Yessss..... I did  

It was the same with me so a girl needs to do what a girl is supposed to do in such a situation : I got both colors and I'll report back about the colors ( even if it probably will be way too hot to actually wear the dresses now) 



baysidebeauty said:


> Did you order the Linda wrap?  I'm going to order but can't decide between the blue and the raspberry color - I can't tell from the website if the raspberry is more hot pink or red, so please post a pic if you got it!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Looking gooooood, sweets!!! You're rocking the DVF skirts !!!!



sammix3 said:


> My pink Rita skirt.  So glad I got it!


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> My pink Rita skirt.  So glad I got it!



ooh i'm glad you got it too! what a great skirt on you!



megt10 said:


> Speaking of wraps has anyone tried on the CALLISTA? I just bought it from Bloomingdales.com. I had a 125.00 reward card and loved the print and the fact that it is sleeveless. I am not sure of the color but we will see. I am replacing my Nori that I got at the DVF outlet and had taken in to the cleaners to have a snap added. Instead of adding a snap the seamstress took off about 4 inches :censor: I found this out when I took in my dress yesterday to get the stain out. They were very apologetic and I was restrained. Of course they will be writing me a check tomorrow when I bring in the tag with the price on it.





megt10 said:


> Today you get 2 outfits. I started out wearing the Karin in Topaz with my new Rene Caovilla shoes that I got from Gilt and ended up having a wardrobe malfunction before heading off to shul. Spilled berries down the front. So quickly changed into the New Jeanne and Manolo Blahnik shoes that I got from NM Last Call for like 130.00.



meg, i's so sorry that happened to you! i'm glad that the seamstress will refund you.. and the O's wrap is literally one of my HG wraps. it looks great on you!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> Cool, so I' m looking forward to some "beautiful meg in wrap dress" pics


 


Butterfly_77 said:


> Yessss..... I did
> 
> It was the same with me so a girl needs to do what a girl is supposed to do in such a situation : I got both colors and I'll report back about the colors ( even if it probably will be way too hot to actually wear the dresses now)


 Lol, you are too funny and so my kinda girl . I would have done the same thing. I have a couple of wraps that I bought months ago now one is the orange O ring I think and the other is the light blue wave looking one. I think you have both of these too. Then I have the new wrap that I bought from Bloomingdales sale and I think it will arrive tomorrow .


phiphi said:


> ooh i'm glad you got it too! what a great skirt on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meg, i's so sorry that happened to you! i'm glad that the seamstress will refund you.. and the O's wrap is literally one of my HG wraps. it looks great on you!


 Thank you Phiphi. I didn't have a choice when changing since I had already gotten make-up on the dress I took off didn't want to repeat that putting on something else. I really loved the way the dress felt and my love affair starts again with the wrap!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> Let me just say that the parcel will be huge and full of wrap dresses - some for now and some for the autumn/winter season
> 
> I'll post when the lot is here and I'm wearing the dresses.....



Did you get anything that is a NON-wrap?  I love you in wraps, but I'd love to see you try some of her other styles.  I used to be scared to branch out, but I am so glad I did! 



megt10 said:


> Speaking of wraps has anyone tried on the CALLISTA? I just bought it from Bloomingdales.com. I had a 125.00 reward card and loved the print and the fact that it is sleeveless. I am not sure of the color but we will see. I am replacing my Nori that I got at the DVF outlet and had taken in to the cleaners to have a snap added. Instead of adding a snap the seamstress took off about 4 inches :censor: I found this out when I took in my dress yesterday to get the stain out. They were very apologetic and I was restrained. Of course they will be writing me a check tomorrow when I bring in the tag with the price on it.



Oh heck no!  I'd be pissed too!  I am SO sorry that happened to you.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Did you get anything that is a NON-wrap?  I love you in wraps, but I'd love to see you try some of her other styles.  I used to be scared to branch out, but I am so glad I did!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh heck no!  I'd be pissed too!  I am SO sorry that happened to you.



Yep, totally sucks! I do feel bad for them as well so I was nice about it.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Love it on you Sammie I knew it would look great and that you would like it.
> I just got the Koto skirt from Gilt yesterday and I love that as well.





baysidebeauty said:


> Fabulous color pink!  You look great





Butterfly_77 said:


> Looking gooooood, sweets!!! You're rocking the DVF skirts !!!!





phiphi said:


> ooh i'm glad you got it too! what a great skirt on you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meg, i's so sorry that happened to you! i'm glad that the seamstress will refund you.. and the O's wrap is literally one of my HG wraps. it looks great on you!



Thanks ladies!  The color is so pretty but I do wish that the material is more like the Kimmie/Koto.  Nonetheless, I still love it!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> Let me just say that the parcel will be huge and full of wrap dresses - some for now and some for the autumn/winter season
> 
> I'll post when the lot is here and I'm wearing the dresses.....



I want to see something non-wrap like *Duke* said!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Yep, totally sucks! I do feel bad for them as well so I was nice about it.



Well at least they are reimbursing you and owning up to it.  I have heard of some crazy horror stories with dry cleaners and how unethical they can be.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dukeprincess said:


> Did you get anything that is a NON-wrap?  I love you in wraps, but I'd love to see you try some of her other styles.  I used to be scared to branch out, but I am so glad I did!





sammix3 said:


> I want to see something non-wrap like *Duke* said!



+3

You have a cute shape, *Butterfly*, so I think you could pull of more styles of DVF dresses with ease.


----------



## Butterfly_77

ladies, you're sooo right. BUT: I tried so many DVF non wrap styles and none looked good on my hourglass figure. So those dresses are definitely not something I can order over the internet.

I'm near a DVF boutique in August and will try new non-wrap styles I've seen from Autumn collection. Hopefully by then, I have shed a couple of pounds and can fit in some non wrap dresses 



Dukeprincess said:


> Did you get anything that is a NON-wrap? I love you in wraps, but I'd love to see you try some of her other styles. I used to be scared to branch out, but I am so glad I did!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh heck no! I'd be pissed too! I am SO sorry that happened to you.


 


sammix3 said:


> I want to see something non-wrap like *Duke* said!


 


DC-Cutie said:


> +3
> 
> You have a cute shape, *Butterfly*, so I think you could pull of more styles of DVF dresses with ease.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Thanks ladies! The color is so pretty but I do wish that the material is more like the Kimmie/Koto. Nonetheless, I still love it!


 Yeah, I know what you mean it is really heavy and yet clingy at the same time. I don't have the Kimmie but love the material on the Koto that I just from Gilt. I think this skirt is going to work best when it gets cooler.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Well at least they are reimbursing you and owning up to it. I have heard of some crazy horror stories with dry cleaners and how unethical they can be.


 Yeah I have too but these are good people. I have been going there for years. She was as upset about the dress being ruined as she was about the money.


----------



## LABAG

Hey Megt10 did you get your green cahill blouse yet? How was the color?


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Hey Megt10 did you get your green cahill blouse yet? How was the color?


 No not yet, I think that it is in the shipment for delivery today. So not until this evening which is when all my UPS shipments arrive. Will let you know.


----------



## Butterfly_77

megt10 said:


> No not yet, I think that it is in the shipment for delivery today. So not until this evening which is *when all my UPS* shipments arrive. Will let you know.





do tell


----------



## Butterfly_77

today, wearing an oldie: 

the Osita wrap dress in Herringbone pink/white. 

This was my first DVF dress and I'm still loving it (although now it's one size too big...)


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> do tell


 What can I say I am a sucker for a sale and someone needs to keep Greg my dear UPS man gainfully employed. At this moment my contractor is here adding another shelf to my shoe closet.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> today, wearing an oldie:
> 
> the Osita wrap dress in Herringbone pink/white.
> 
> This was my first DVF dress and I'm still loving it (although now it's one size too big...)


 It is a gorgeous wrap and I love the color and print. That is the awesome thing about the DVF wrap dresses they just don't go out of style. Some of the things that I have purchased non wrap dresses I am sure will have a limited lifespan but not the wrap.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Have you seen *DBeth*?  She has body for days - I want to have her shape with I grow up  She wears the hell out of other DVF styles and they look FABULOUS.  



Butterfly_77 said:


> ladies, you're sooo right. BUT: I tried so many DVF non wrap styles and none looked good on my hourglass figure. So those dresses are definitely not something I can order over the internet.
> 
> I'm near a DVF boutique in August and will try new non-wrap styles I've seen from Autumn collection. Hopefully by then, I have shed a couple of pounds and can fit in some non wrap dresses


----------



## Butterfly_77

lol, meg. You're too funny. Wow, that's very good that you're able to add another set of shoe shelves 

I'm looking forward to your reveal(s)



megt10 said:


> What can I say I am a sucker for a sale and someone needs to keep Greg my dear UPS man gainfully employed. At this moment my contractor is here adding another shelf to my shoe closet.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much for your kind words, meg 



megt10 said:


> It is a gorgeous wrap and I love the color and print. That is the awesome thing about the DVF wrap dresses they just don't go out of style. Some of the things that I have purchased non wrap dresses I am sure will have a limited lifespan but not the wrap.


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're right, DC-Cutie, she has a wonderful figure and rocks her DVF dresses!

but still I was not yet able to find a perfect fitting DVF non-wrap dress. The girls in London's DVF boutique were very nice and brought me every style possible in every size possible back in march but still non of it worked. My figure is quite difficult (also for non DVF dresses), as I'm quite "normal/narrow" at the top and have a prominent bootie 

But I plan to go to London in August and will try every non wrap dress in the shop - I hope to find something that fits and looks good 



DC-Cutie said:


> Have you seen *DBeth*?  She has body for days - I want to have her shape with I grow up  She wears the hell out of other DVF styles and they look FABULOUS.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> today, wearing an oldie:
> 
> the Osita wrap dress in Herringbone pink/white.
> 
> This was my first DVF dress and I'm still loving it (although now it's one size too big...)



Yay for firsts! Well you know we all can't wait to see your first non-wrap DVF piece.


----------



## sammix3

DC-Cutie said:


> Have you seen *DBeth*?  She has body for days - I want to have her shape with I grow up  She wears the hell out of other DVF styles and they look FABULOUS.



Yes I agree! She has an amazing body! This reminds me that I need to hit the gym lol.


----------



## Heelharlot

the Queen of wrap dresses,lol


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Hey Megt10 did you get your green cahill blouse yet? How was the color?



Cahill blouse is lovely but oh so wrinkled. The color is a true spring green, don't know how else to describe it. The color is clear and crisp and would look great with an olive or darker complexion, or a tan. I have the later and I think the color will work for me. This color may be hard for a lot of people to pull off and may not work for me in the winter when I am a lot more pale. I will try and get modeling shots when it comes back from being pressed.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> lol, meg. You're too funny. Wow, that's very good that you're able to add another set of shoe shelves
> 
> I'm looking forward to your reveal(s)



Shoe shelf is done and just in time I got a pair of BV sandals today and have 3 pair of Chanel shoes from the Saks pre-sale coming tomorrow and a pair of CL wedges coming end of the week I would guess. Don't know if any or all of the shoes will work but I am prepared.


----------



## AEGIS

Butterfly_77 said:


> yesterday's outfit - after work I went for a little motorboat sunset cruise with a friend on a lake near my town. it was absolutely amazing




hey i wore this today! looking good


----------



## mellva

DC-Cutie said:


> Have you seen *DBeth*?  She has body for days - I want to have her shape with I grow up  She wears the hell out of other DVF styles and they look FABULOUS.




I agree. DBeth has the perfect hourglass figure and makes all of her DVF dresses look fabulous!!! I wish I had her drop dead gorgeous figure!!!! Dbeth, you need to post more pictures in your DVF dresses!!!


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> hey i wore this today! looking good




Aegis, please post a picture in your Green and White Justin dress.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Cahill blouse is lovely but oh so wrinkled. The color is a true spring green, don't know how else to describe it. The color is clear and crisp and would look great with an olive or darker complexion, or a tan. I have the later and I think the color will work for me. This color may be hard for a lot of people to pull off and may not work for me in the winter when I am a lot more pale. I will try and get modeling shots when it comes back from being pressed.




Meg, please post a picture of your new Cahill blouse!!!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, please post a picture of your new Cahill blouse!!!


 I will as soon as I get it back from the cleaners it is being pressed.


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog...DVF blouse


----------



## Butterfly_77

this is a cool look - I love the summery yellow in the blouse. 



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...DVF blouse


----------



## Butterfly_77

I'd love to see a picture! 



AEGIS said:


> hey i wore this today! looking good


----------



## Butterfly_77

today an unknown style/print had its outing. 

Can anybody help, please?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> today an unknown style/print had its outing.
> 
> Can anybody help, please?



I don't know this one, but it's cute.  Reminds me of the Griffith, but it isn't.  You've stumped me!


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks butterfly 77....Yellow has really grown on me this season!

BTW, love your patterned wrap dresses you look lovely!....DVF makes the best ones!



Butterfly_77 said:


> this is a cool look - I love the summery yellow in the blouse.


----------



## Butterfly_77

hmmmm....

it's somehow splitter into a top and bottom half

there is a similar print for A/W that's called screens...

anyway, I love the retro feel of this one 

QUOTE=Dukeprincess;22176946]I don't know this one, but it's cute.  Reminds me of the Griffith, but it isn't.  You've stumped me![/QUOTE]


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much! 

I wish I could do yellow - but with my quite fair complexion (despite 3 weeks of honeymooning in Asia), I'm looking too washed away in yellow :shame:



weibaobai said:


> Thanks butterfly 77....Yellow has really grown on me this season!
> 
> BTW, love your patterned wrap dresses you look lovely!....DVF makes the best ones!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I got my red Kimmie skirt and it is the best!


----------



## LABAG

I got my spring leaf Cahill top and i was expecting wrinkled(as Megt10 said) and was pleasantly surprised--on hanger and perfect!
Loving this green, looks fab against olive/tan/dark complected skin.
Love this style and can be dressed up and down.


----------



## megt10

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...DVF blouse


 Love the whole look you look great as usual.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> today an unknown style/print had its outing.
> 
> Can anybody help, please?


 It is gorgeous and so are you Butterfly.


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> I got my spring leaf Cahill top and i was expecting wrinkled(as Megt10 said) and was pleasantly surprised--on hanger and perfect!
> Loving this green, looks fab against olive/tan/dark complected skin.
> Love this style and can be dressed up and down.


 So glad that you love it. The color is great and you are lucky. Mine didn't arrive on a hanger just kinda folded and wrinkled. Hope you post a pic.


----------



## megt10

Tonight I am heading out in a skirt that I got from ebay, can't remember the name but love it so colorful and fun. Oh and cheap too like 30.00.


----------



## phiphi

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...DVF blouse



love yellow -  you wear it beautifully!



Butterfly_77 said:


> today an unknown style/print had its outing.
> 
> Can anybody help, please?



if duke is stumped, i have no better info source for all things dvf! it looks great though!



Dukeprincess said:


> I got my red Kimmie skirt and it is the best!



picspicspicspicspics



megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading out in a skirt that I got from ebay, can't remember the name but love it so colorful and fun. Oh and cheap too like 30.00.



woah! what a steal!! great skirt, meg!


----------



## sammix3

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...DVF blouse



The yellow looks great on you.  Love the shoes too!



Butterfly_77 said:


> today an unknown style/print had its outing.
> 
> Can anybody help, please?



Love this style and the pattern!



Dukeprincess said:


> I got my red Kimmie skirt and it is the best!



Yay!!  Let's see it in action!



LABAG said:


> I got my spring leaf Cahill top and i was expecting wrinkled(as Megt10 said) and was pleasantly surprised--on hanger and perfect!
> Loving this green, looks fab against olive/tan/dark complected skin.
> Love this style and can be dressed up and down.



How about some modeling pics? 



megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading out in a skirt that I got from ebay, can't remember the name but love it so colorful and fun. Oh and cheap too like 30.00.



Looks great and feels great (for the wallet)


----------



## Aurify

Picked up two pairs of DVF sunnies recently from Century 21 in Manhattan. Retail for each is $165, and I paid $30 per pair.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> love yellow -  you wear it beautifully!
> 
> 
> 
> if duke is stumped, i have no better info source for all things dvf! it looks great though!
> 
> 
> 
> picspicspicspicspics
> 
> 
> 
> woah! what a steal!! great skirt, meg!





sammix3 said:


> The yellow looks great on you.  Love the shoes too!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this style and the pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!  Let's see it in action!
> 
> 
> 
> How about some modeling pics?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great and feels great (for the wallet)





Aurify said:


> Picked up two pairs of DVF sunnies recently from Century 21 in Manhattan. Retail for each is $165, and I paid $30 per pair.



Thanks so much ladies, Aurify those glasses are great and such a super deal.


----------



## mellva

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog...DVF blouse



You look so beautiful. I love the yellow on you.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading out in a skirt that I got from ebay, can't remember the name but love it so colorful and fun. Oh and cheap too like 30.00.




You look gorgeous Meg. I love your leather jacket. That color is gorgeous.


----------



## mellva

Aurify said:


> Picked up two pairs of DVF sunnies recently from Century 21 in Manhattan. Retail for each is $165, and I paid $30 per pair.




What a great deal. I have never tried on DVF sunglasses. I love these.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> You look gorgeous Meg. I love your leather jacket. That color is gorgeous.


 Thanks so much Mellva for your kind comments. The jacket is Balenciaga and I usually on wear it in the summer when I have a bit of a tan otherwise I end up looking washed out.


----------



## LABAG

Megt10 WHEN DO YOU LOOK BAD


----------



## LABAG

OMGODDNESS! I was just looking on line at my usual sites and saw the DVF Nove print dress @saks 119.20 -WOW!! I missed it before and think several DVF ER'S did get it-your veiws?
I have got to stop going to my usual sale sites-lol


----------



## Dukeprincess

Any size 12's?  Capreena Eyelet for $164!  

http://www.cusp.com/store/catalog/p...%3D4294965469%2B186%26rd%3D1%26pageSize%3D160

Edna for $130 and Aina for $99!  (full size runs)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...000cat8900735cat21000740&parentId=cat21000740

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product...000cat8900735cat21000740&parentId=cat21000740


----------



## Butterfly_77

Dukeprincess said:


> I got my red Kimmie skirt and it is the best!





we're looking forward to in-action pics


----------



## Butterfly_77

you are too kind, Meg! Thank you very much, dear!



megt10 said:


> It is gorgeous and so are you Butterfly.


----------



## Butterfly_77

I love this outfit and how you paired it with a leather jacket. You're looking so radiant and happy and gorgeous!! 



megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading out in a skirt that I got from ebay, can't remember the name but love it so colorful and fun. Oh and cheap too like 30.00.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, ladies. I decided that I will wear this dress more often - cool seventies vibe even if nobody seems to know the style 



phiphi said:


> love yellow -  you wear it beautifully!
> 
> 
> 
> if duke is stumped, i have no better info source for all things dvf! it looks great though!
> 
> 
> 
> picspicspicspicspics
> 
> 
> 
> woah! what a steal!! great skirt, meg!





sammix3 said:


> The yellow looks great on you.  Love the shoes too!
> 
> 
> 
> Love this style and the pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!  Let's see it in action!
> 
> 
> 
> How about some modeling pics?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great and feels great (for the wallet)


----------



## Butterfly_77

just a quick post of today's wrap dress

...off to a quick 5k run


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks Phiphi


phiphi said:


> love yellow - you wear it beautifully!!


 
thank you sammix3!  


sammix3 said:


> The yellow looks great on you. Love the shoes too!


 
aww thanks Mellva, you're too kind 


mellva said:


> You look so beautiful. I love the yellow on you.


 
Thanks Meg...Love your rocker chic outfit and the balenciaga matches wonderfully!


megt10 said:


> Love the whole look you look great as usual.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Today I'm wearing another green/white fave


----------



## LABAG

I love that green twig-I have that dress-you look beautiful!


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Megt10 WHEN DO YOU LOOK BAD


 Lol, thank you so much for your kind words LA. Great way to start my morning.


Butterfly_77 said:


> I love this outfit and how you paired it with a leather jacket. You're looking so radiant and happy and gorgeous!!


 


Butterfly_77 said:


> just a quick post of today's wrap dress
> 
> ...off to a quick 5k run


 Thank you Butterfly and I love the dress on you. The print is great.


weibaobai said:


> Thanks Phiphi
> 
> 
> thank you sammix3!
> 
> 
> aww thanks Mellva, you're too kind
> 
> 
> Thanks Meg...Love your rocker chic outfit and the balenciaga matches wonderfully!


 Thanks so much.


Butterfly_77 said:


> Today I'm wearing another green/white fave


 Yeah for Green. I just love DVF green. It is such a bright and fresh summer color. As always looks fab on you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Headed to work in the Steele


----------



## DC-Cutie

^ the Steel is a perfect dress for the terrible heat and humidity we're having!!!  Lovely, as always...


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Steele
> 
> 
> View attachment 1765933


 This looks perfect on you Duke. I have always loved this dress and you look beautiful.


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Steele
> 
> 
> View attachment 1765933




You look gorgeous Duke. You have the perfect figure for this dress. I had tried this dress on when it came out and it did not look good on me at all.  I think you have to be tall and slender like you to look great in this dress.


----------



## Dukeprincess

DC-Cutie said:


> ^ the Steel is a perfect dress for the terrible heat and humidity we're having!!!  Lovely, as always...



Isn't the weather awful?  Thank you, I was going for anything cotton in my closet!



megt10 said:


> This looks perfect on you Duke. I have always loved this dress and you look beautiful.



 Thanks dear. You look great as usual too.



mellva said:


> You look gorgeous Duke. You have the perfect figure for this dress. I had tried this dress on when it came out and it did not look good on me at all.  I think you have to be tall and slender like you to look great in this dress.



You are too kind, thank you.  I am sure you could've pulled it off, give it another try! 

*Butterfly:* Is this week wrap week too?  I like the green.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Yess...it is 

I hope people around me don't get bored 

I'm so stressed out at the moment so it's easiest to just slip into a wrap every morning....



Dukeprincess said:


> Isn't the weather awful?  Thank you, I was going for anything cotton in my closet!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear. You look great as usual too.
> 
> 
> 
> You are too kind, thank you.  I am sure you could've pulled it off, give it another try!
> 
> *Butterfly:* Is this week wrap week too?  I like the green.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Wow, looking gorgeous, duke!!!



Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in the Steele
> 
> 
> View attachment 1765933


----------



## Butterfly_77

Thank you, my dear! I'm so in love with my wrap dresses at the moment 



megt10 said:


> Lol, thank you so much for your kind words LA. Great way to start my morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Butterfly and I love the dress on you. The print is great.
> 
> Thanks so much.
> 
> Yeah for Green. I just love DVF green. It is such a bright and fresh summer color. As always looks fab on you.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Lovely, to be twig twin with you!I'd love to see a pic of you in yours 




LABAG said:


> I love that green twig-I have that dress-you look beautiful!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> Yess...it is
> 
> I hope people around me don't get bored
> 
> I'm so stressed out at the moment so it's easiest to just slip into a wrap every morning....



Oh I am sorry, I didn't mean it in an offensive way.   I am sorry you are stressed out.  Trust me, when I am stressed, I don't even reach for wraps, I have on just about anything!  (hence why you don't see pics of it)


----------



## Butterfly_77

Ohhhh.....noooo, duke, i did not take it as an offense, at all!! 
I know that it gets a bit repetitive but at the moment it just feels right in my crazy daiky schedule! I'm looking forward to try on new styles soon 

I'm sure that even on those days, you're still looking perfect!! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Oh I am sorry, I didn't mean it in an offensive way.   I am sorry you are stressed out.  Trust me, when I am stressed, I don't even reach for wraps, I have on just about anything!  (hence why you don't see pics of it)


----------



## DC-Cutie

Did anybody get the vintage wrap released on DVF today?


----------



## Butterfly_77

It was already online last week when I ordered the rest of my dresses.....cannot wait to see it IRL

You're planning to get it? 



DC-Cutie said:


> Did anybody get the vintage wrap released on DVF today?


----------



## Greentea

DC-Cutie said:


> Did anybody get the vintage wrap released on DVF today?



No, but I want it!


Just got back from Kauai and had a fab time - sadly, brought no DVF with me as Kauai is more of a denim cutoffs, tank top kind of place for sure! Did tons of snorkeling, hiking and relaxing by the pool - just what I needed.

Missed everyone and am going to catch up now!


----------



## AEGIS

Aurify said:


> Picked up two pairs of DVF sunnies recently from Century 21 in Manhattan. Retail for each is $165, and I paid $30 per pair.



great deal!



mellva said:


> Aegis, please post a picture in your Green and White Justin dress.





Butterfly_77 said:


> I'd love to see a picture!



i will take pics next time i wear it. promise!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> No, but I want it!
> 
> 
> Just got back from Kauai and had a fab time - sadly, brought no DVF with me as Kauai is more of a denim cutoffs, tank top kind of place for sure! Did tons of snorkeling, hiking and relaxing by the pool - just what I needed.
> 
> Missed everyone and am going to catch up now!



Welcome back Greentea I am so glad you had a wonderful time.


----------



## mellva

Nm


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> great deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will take pics next time i wear it. promise!




I can't wait to see it. I bet it looks wonderful on you!!!


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Isn't the weather awful?  Thank you, I was going for anything cotton in my closet!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear. You look great as usual too.
> 
> 
> 
> You are too kind, thank you.  I am sure you could've pulled it off, give it another try!
> 
> *Butterfly:* Is this week wrap week too?  I like the green.



Your so sweet Duke. I feel I'm too short and wide to look good in the Steele dress. I wish I had your figure. I'm so frustrated, because I tried on 4 different DVF dresses this morning, but I don't look good in anyone of them. I have gained some weight and it has all gone to my waist and hips.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Your so sweet Duke. I feel I'm too short and wide to look good in the Steele dress. I wish I had your figure. I'm so frustrated, because I tried on 4 different DVF dresses this morning, but I don't look good in anyone of them. I have gained some weight and it has all gone to my waist and hips.


 Aww Mellva, I am sure that you are your own worst critic. What did you try on? If it makes you feel any better I can't wear the Steele dress either. It has no give where I need it across the shoulders and the back. It made me look like The Hulk when I tried it on. I love that dress too but it just isn't a style that I can wear.


----------



## megt10

Has anyone seen the New Julian Two Dress In lily munch hot orange? I really like the looks of it online.


----------



## Butterfly_77

I "forgot" to order this one because I was not sure whether I'm gonna like the orange or not. But it's quite cool and very retro. Would love to have a IRL store picture of it. Maybe one of the lovely US ladies who sees it in store could snap a pic for us?



megt10 said:


> Has anyone seen the New Julian Two Dress In lily munch hot orange? I really like the looks of it online.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> I "forgot" to order this one because I was not sure whether I'm gonna like the orange or not. But it's quite cool and very retro. Would love to have a IRL store picture of it. Maybe one of the lovely US ladies who sees it in store could snap a pic for us?


 I am supposed to go to Nordstrom tomorrow and if I see anything good I will snap a pic. They don't have a lot of wrap dresses and when they do they fly out of there so fast.


----------



## kikimaru

Hello Ladies!  I am new to TPF and just beginning the process of rebuilding my wardrobe.  I wondered if anyone is able to ID this DVF print? I am in love with it!  TIA!

The image won't post so here's a link 

http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/DIANE+VON+FURSTENBERG/dept/women/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/34243409PT/sts/sr_women80


----------



## rcy

> Has anyone seen the New Julian Two Dress In lily munch hot orange? I really like the looks of it online.



i tried this on this weekend, i really didn't like it on the hangar (all i could think was denver broncos!) but dh wanted me to. anyway, i REALLY liked the colors on, but the print just was way too pac man for me. if it were flowers instead, i probably would have gotten it. i took a picture on my phone, but i'm sorry, i don't know how to post pics.


----------



## Dukeprincess

kikimaru said:


> Hello Ladies!  I am new to TPF and just beginning the process of rebuilding my wardrobe.  I wondered if anyone is able to ID this DVF print? I am in love with it!  TIA!
> 
> The image won't post so here's a link
> 
> http://www.yoox.com/item/YOOX/DIANE+VON+FURSTENBERG/dept/women/tskay/3FD17CD7/rr/1/cod10/34243409PT/sts/sr_women80



I bought that exact dress and returned it.  Ran huge on me.  I think it might be the Giant balloon stripe.  Can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Dukeprincess

mellva said:


> Your so sweet Duke. I feel I'm too short and wide to look good in the Steele dress. I wish I had your figure. I'm so frustrated, because I tried on 4 different DVF dresses this morning, but I don't look good in anyone of them. I have gained some weight and it has all gone to my waist and hips.



Trust me, I know how that is.  I promise you likely don't look as bad as you think you do.  When I am frustrated with my body, I hate everything I put on and others are like "you look fine, you're crazy."  I am sure that's the case.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Has anyone seen the New Julian Two Dress In lily munch hot orange? I really like the looks of it online.



Sounds gorgeous! I'll check it out. Orange would look great on you with your coloring. And it's fun to step out of your color comfort zone from time to time.


----------



## megt10

rcy said:


> i tried this on this weekend, i really didn't like it on the hangar (all i could think was denver broncos!) but dh wanted me to. anyway, i REALLY liked the colors on, but the print just was way too pac man for me. if it were flowers instead, i probably would have gotten it. i took a picture on my phone, but i'm sorry, i don't know how to post pics.



Thanks for the review think I may pass.


----------



## Butterfly_77

this was my first thought too, when I saw it on dvf.com. maybe this is a dress that one needs to see IRL to really be able to decide whether to like or not. 

thank you for your feedback.

did you see any other new prints?



rcy said:


> i tried this on this weekend, i really didn't like it on the hangar (all i could think was denver broncos!) but dh wanted me to. anyway, i REALLY liked the colors on, but the print just was way too pac man for me. if it were flowers instead, i probably would have gotten it. i took a picture on my phone, but i'm sorry, i don't know how to post pics.


----------



## Butterfly_77

megt10 said:


> I am supposed to go to Nordstrom tomorrow and if I see anything good I will snap a pic. They don't have a lot of wrap dresses and when they do they fly out of there so fast.



please report back whether you're liking it or not


----------



## rcy

butterfly_77 - i was at nordies, they had the pacman print in the orange and blue (again, really pretty color combo on) as well as black and white. the only other wrap they had was the abigail dress in the slice black. it was pretty on, but i don't think nearly as versatile as the knee length dresses.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Thank you, rcy!!

I bought the slice black new julian and it will arrive with the other dresses soon....

I'm still not sure what to do with the pacman  print 



rcy said:


> butterfly_77 - i was at nordies, they had the pacman print in the orange and blue (again, really pretty color combo on) as well as black and white. the only other wrap they had was the abigail dress in the slice black. it was pretty on, but i don't think nearly as versatile as the knee length dresses.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> Thank you, rcy!!
> 
> I bought the slice black new julian and it will arrive with the other dresses soon....
> 
> I'm still not sure what to do with the pacman  print


 Yeah on close inspection on the websites of this design I am not a fan that is exactly what it looks like pacman. Too bad since I love the colors.


----------



## megt10

Last night I wore to shul my New Julian Two Shibori Giraffe. The print is really nice and the color is a dark blue with almost a bit a purple.


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look great, Meg. I love that print.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> You look great, Meg. I love that print.


 Thanks so much Duke. I really love the print on this one too. It just feels fresh. I would love to see more wraps with a lot of white in them for summer do they exist?


----------



## Aurify

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore to shul my New Julian Two Shibori Giraffe. The print is really nice and the color is a dark blue with almost a bit a purple.


 
That colour of blue looks great with your complexion.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore to shul my New Julian Two Shibori Giraffe. The print is really nice and the color is a dark blue with almost a bit a purple.




Meg, you look gorgeous!!! I just bought this same Julian at the Bloomingdales sale. I love this one you. I want your shoes. Can you please let me know the style.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Aww Mellva, I am sure that you are your own worst critic. What did you try on? If it makes you feel any better I can't wear the Steele dress either. It has no give where I need it across the shoulders and the back. It made me look like The Hulk when I tried it on. I love that dress too but it just isn't a style that I can wear.




Meg, you are so sweet to say that. I tried on the Julian in Herringbone and I know this one makes me look wider. I'm sure you never look like a Hulk or look bad in any of the clothes you wear. You always look perfect!!!


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Trust me, I know how that is.  I promise you likely don't look as bad as you think you do.  When I am frustrated with my body, I hate everything I put on and others are like "you look fine, you're crazy."  I am sure that's the case.




Thank you Duke for your kind words. It's so nice to know that someone else knows how I feel. I know during certain times of the month it seems like my breast and waist get so much larger!!! I just feel like a blimp. This past week I tried on at least 6 different outfits each day and ended up not wearing any of them. I'm so glad I have a basic black skirt and blouses that I can wear when I feel like a blimp.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Hello gorgeous!!! I love this dress on you; it's so summer-y 

 I'll soon be your dress twin..... This time. Ups needs extra long to deliver 



megt10 said:


> Last night I wore to shul my New Julian Two Shibori Giraffe. The print is really nice and the color is a dark blue with almost a bit a purple.


----------



## Butterfly_77

I'd love to see a pic of you wearing the giraffe wrap 



mellva said:


> Meg, you look gorgeous!!! I just bought this same Julian at the Bloomingdales sale. I love this one you. I want your shoes. Can you please let me know the style.


----------



## mellva

Butterfly_77 said:


> I'd love to see a pic of you wearing the giraffe wrap



Butterfly, I promise I will post a pic in the next week or two. I just need to lose a few pounds!!! I have gained some weight. I do love the print of this dress and I'm so glad to hear that you just bought it too!! I know you will look beautiful in it, because you look beautiful in all of your wrap dressess!!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore to shul my New Julian Two Shibori Giraffe. The print is really nice and the color is a dark blue with almost a bit a purple.



Simply perfect


----------



## Flip88

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night I wore to shul my New Julian Two Shibori Giraffe. The print is really nice and the color is a dark blue with almost a bit a purple.



Fab outfit Megt10 (waves)


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:
			
		

> Last night I wore to shul my New Julian Two Shibori Giraffe. The print is really nice and the color is a dark blue with almost a bit a purple.



Gorgeous meg!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore to shul my New Julian Two Shibori Giraffe. The print is really nice and the color is a dark blue with almost a bit a purple.



That's a gorgeous print!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore to shul my New Julian Two Shibori Giraffe. The print is really nice and the color is a dark blue with almost a bit a purple.



Fantastic!


----------



## megt10

Aurify said:


> That colour of blue looks great with your complexion.


 


mellva said:


> Meg, you look gorgeous!!! I just bought this same Julian at the Bloomingdales sale. I love this one you. I want your shoes. Can you please let me know the style.


 


mellva said:


> Meg, you are so sweet to say that. I tried on the Julian in Herringbone and I know this one makes me look wider. I'm sure you never look like a Hulk or look bad in any of the clothes you wear. You always look perfect!!!


 


Butterfly_77 said:


> Hello gorgeous!!! I love this dress on you; it's so summer-y
> 
> I'll soon be your dress twin..... This time. Ups needs extra long to deliver


 


DC-Cutie said:


> Simply perfect


 


Flip88 said:


> Fab outfit Megt10 (waves)


 


phiphi said:


> Gorgeous meg!


 


Greentea said:


> That's a gorgeous print!


 


baysidebeauty said:


> Fantastic!


Wow, thank you so much ladies I really do appreciate your kind words. Mellva here is the info on the shoes. I am not sure they are still available but you may be able to find them on ebay.
Today I wore one of my favorites the Graca to the mall and out and about.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Wow, thank you so much ladies I really do appreciate your kind words. Mellva here is the info on the shoes. I am not sure they are still available but you may be able to find them on ebay.
> Today I wore one of my favorites the Graca to the mall and out and about.



Love the stripes - so summery!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Now this one may be worth paying full price for!


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Love the stripes - so summery!



Thank you Bayside. I love this dress it can go from day to night with the change of shoes and accessories.

I scoped out Nordstrom today and they didn't really have any DVF I did get a preview of a couple of things that will be included in the Anniversary sale. One is the Reara dress in black and white, white on top, black on the bottom. I love this style and told my SA to get one for me. The price is going to be 236.00 I think. There were a few blouses too don't know the names. I am going to go back next month before the sale go through there iPad with everything available and will report back.


----------



## Butterfly_77

Fully agree 

You're going for it? I'd love to know whether it's red or pink-ish. It says 'magenta' 



baysidebeauty said:


> Now this one may be worth paying full price for!


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Now this one may be worth paying full price for!



Love the color not sure about the print. I need to check out NM to see what they have, I have a 250.00 gift card that expires next month.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Wow, thank you so much ladies I really do appreciate your kind words. Mellva here is the info on the shoes. I am not sure they are still available but you may be able to find them on ebay.
> Today I wore one of my favorites the Graca to the mall and out and about.



Meg, thank you so much for posting the information on your shoes. I love these. I hope I can still find them in my size. I love the striped Graca and your Bal bag is gorgeous. I love the blue!!!


----------



## LABAG

LOve tat giraffe Meg and the CL'S SUCH A GREAT NAVY!!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, thank you so much for posting the information on your shoes. I love these. I hope I can still find them in my size. I love the striped Graca and your Bal bag is gorgeous. I love the blue!!!


 You are welcome. I hope that you are able to find them.


LABAG said:


> LOve tat giraffe Meg and the CL'S SUCH A GREAT NAVY!!


 Thanks LA, it is a perfect dress for a casual SoCal day.


----------



## mellva

I can't stand ebay sellers that lie in their auctions and state their DVF dresses are brand new. Look at this seller:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290734013628?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

She is stating this DVF dress is brand new with tags, when in fact she just bought this dress used for $81.00 on ebay. If you look at the inside DVF label you can see the sweat stains from the previous owner or owners and she just attached a hanging tag that she got from another DVF dress. She is also asking $340 for this used dress!!! What a liar!!!

Here's the same dress she just bought for $81.00 on ebay and the seller was honest and stated this dress is used. Look at the inside DVF label and it's yellow with the same sweat stains.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...IBUMCtoZ6k7aJuNii3YEA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

I can't stand lying sellers!!! Someone should make an offer for $5.00 for this dress:


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> You are welcome. I hope that you are able to find them.
> 
> Thanks LA, it is a perfect dress for a casual SoCal day.




Meg, I just found a black pair on ebay, but I wanted to see how these fit. Did you go by your true size or did you have to size up?


----------



## mellva

baysidebeauty said:


> Now this one may be worth paying full price for!



I love that print. I hope they have it at my Saks.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Wow, thank you so much ladies I really do appreciate your kind words. Mellva here is the info on the shoes. I am not sure they are still available but you may be able to find them on ebay.
> Today I wore one of my favorites the Graca to the mall and out and about.



This is one of my favorite DVFs that you own.  It looks great on you.


----------



## AEGIS

mellva said:


> I can't stand ebay sellers that lie in their auctions and state their DVF dresses are brand new. Look at this seller:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290734013628?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> She is stating this DVF dress is brand new with tags, when in fact she just bought this dress used for $81.00 on ebay. If you look at the inside DVF label you can see the sweat stains from the previous owner or owners and *she just attached a hanging tag that she got from another DVF dress. *She is also asking $340 for this used dress!!! What a liar!!!
> 
> Here's the same dress she just bought for $81.00 on ebay and the seller was honest and stated this dress is used. Look at the inside DVF label and it's yellow with the same sweat stains.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...IBUMCtoZ6k7aJuNii3YEA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I can't stand lying sellers!!! Someone should make an offer for $5.00 for this dress:





that's terrible!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Last night I wore to shul my New Julian Two Shibori Giraffe. The print is really nice and the color is a dark blue with almost a bit a purple.





perfection!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, I just found a black pair on ebay, but I wanted to see how these fit. Did you go by your true size or did you have to size up?



I went tts and still needed a heel grip.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> This is one of my favorite DVFs that you own.  It looks great on you.



Thanks so much Duke. It is one of my favorite dresses too. I wear it a lot in the summer.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> perfection!



Thank you Aegis, loving the wrap dresses atm.


----------



## mellva

mellva said:


> I can't stand ebay sellers that lie in their auctions and state their DVF dresses are brand new. Look at this seller:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290734013628?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> She is stating this DVF dress is brand new with tags, when in fact she just bought this dress used for $81.00 on ebay. If you look at the inside DVF label you can see the sweat stains from the previous owner or owners and she just attached a hanging tag that she got from another DVF dress. She is also asking $340 for this used dress!!! What a liar!!!
> 
> Here's the same dress she just bought for $81.00 on ebay and the seller was honest and stated this dress is used. Look at the inside DVF label and it's yellow with the same sweat stains.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...IBUMCtoZ6k7aJuNii3YEA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> 
> I can't stand lying sellers!!! Someone should make an offer for $5.00 for this dress:



I'm so glad I posted on here, because someone must have sent her a message asking why she is lying and stating the dress is brand new.  She sure took that auction down quickly!!! When she relists this dress hopefully she can have some decency and be honest. Just state it's a used dress and there are some stains on the inside label. Her auction also states absolutely no returns!!! If she would be honest in her auctions, then people would not want to return her items. I get so tired of lying sellers on ebay.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> I went tts and still needed a heel grip.




Thanks so much Meg. The pair on ebay are black. I really wanted the beautiful blue that you have.


----------



## mellva

I love this print. Has anyone seen this style in person? 

http://www.dvf.com/Callista-Dress/D...FWDBR&start=13&preselectsize=yes&cgid=printed


----------



## baysidebeauty

:help:

How do the sizes run in the sweater wraps?  There's a Ryla on Gilt and  a medium is available.  I take a 14 in Jeanne/Julian, a 10 or 12 in the shirt-dresses. 

Any clue if the M would work?


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Thanks so much Meg. The pair on ebay are black. I really wanted the beautiful blue that you have.


 I am sure that you will find them just keep looking. What size do you need? I will keep an eye out for you.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> I am sure that you will find them just keep looking. What size do you need? I will keep an eye out for you.




Thanks so much Meg. I wear a size 8. I really appreciate all of your help.


----------



## Greentea

baysidebeauty said:


> :help:
> 
> How do the sizes run in the sweater wraps?  There's a Ryla on Gilt and  a medium is available.  I take a 14 in Jeanne/Julian, a 10 or 12 in the shirt-dresses.
> 
> Any clue if the M would work?



I don't know about sweater wraps, but I have a sweater shift (chioma) that has the same sizing type. I wear a 4 in non-wraps, a 6 in wraps and a small in that sweater shift, if that helps.


----------



## LABAG

THE NOVE IN HOURGLASS CAME IN ON SATURDAY-ITS GORGEOUS! I was looking for a black and white/cream dress, and the price was awesome! I especially love the wrap style, but this one is different with the tie or not tie neckline with gold findings at the ends and the ballon shaped sleeves.
I saw it on Dukeprincess a while back and I think Meg has the gem rain print,  and this dress is a great addition to my collection.


----------



## baysidebeauty

LABAG said:


> THE NOVE IN HOURGLASS CAME IN ON SATURDAY-ITS GORGEOUS! I was looking for a black and white/cream dress, and the price was awesome! I especially love the wrap style, but this one is different with the tie or not tie neckline with gold findings at the ends and the ballon shaped sleeves.
> I saw it on Dukeprincess a while back and I think Meg has the gem rain print,  and this dress is a great addition to my collection.



I have this dress in Hourglass and I love it!  I also have it in Gem Rain, but I don't like it as much - it's the material that I don't care for, I just don't really like the feel of silk  and it doesn't fit quite as well as the Hourglass print, which is in silk jersey.


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> :help:
> 
> How do the sizes run in the sweater wraps?  There's a Ryla on Gilt and  a medium is available.  I take a 14 in Jeanne/Julian, a 10 or 12 in the shirt-dresses.
> 
> Any clue if the M would work?



I can wear a Medium in sweater wraps and I am 6-8 in wraps.  And a 8-10 in non-wraps (because I have hips and a big rump).


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> THE NOVE IN HOURGLASS CAME IN ON SATURDAY-ITS GORGEOUS! I was looking for a black and white/cream dress, and the price was awesome! I especially love the wrap style, but this one is different with the tie or not tie neckline with gold findings at the ends and the ballon shaped sleeves.
> I saw it on Dukeprincess a while back and I think Meg has the gem rain print,  and this dress is a great addition to my collection.



Congratulations!  The Nove is great.


----------



## baysidebeauty

I doubt the M would fit me, then  

(but better to figure that out now than pay return shipping...)


----------



## Greentea

LABAG said:


> THE NOVE IN HOURGLASS CAME IN ON SATURDAY-ITS GORGEOUS! I was looking for a black and white/cream dress, and the price was awesome! I especially love the wrap style, but this one is different with the tie or not tie neckline with gold findings at the ends and the ballon shaped sleeves.
> I saw it on Dukeprincess a while back and I think Meg has the gem rain print,  and this dress is a great addition to my collection.


----------



## Greentea

Did anyone get the email today with the title "Sweet and Vicious?" LOVE a lot of the new stuff. Edgy and super cool - I'm in trouble!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Did anyone get the email today with the title "Sweet and Vicious?" LOVE a lot of the new stuff. Edgy and super cool - I'm in trouble!



Uh yeah me too! Love the green jacket.


----------



## tinkerbell69

megt10 said:


> Ladies here is another of my new dresses. I bought the Shina in Herringbone Pink/Midnight in January today was the first time that I wore it. It will look better when I take off the weight that I put on last month but it still fit which I was grateful for. Today it is in the 80's and was the perfect day to wear it going out to brunch. Should have gone to the gym instead but figured Monday is a better day to start a diet .



Hi Megt10, could you please help me with the sizing of this dress?? I finally found one and I am not sure which size to take.....

I am normally a size 4 in her non wrap dresses and a 6 in her wrap dresses.
Do you think I am fine with a size 4 or does this dress run small??

Thank you so much!!


----------



## megt10

tinkerbell69 said:


> Hi Megt10, could you please help me with the sizing of this dress?? I finally found one and I am not sure which size to take.....
> 
> I am normally a size 4 in her non wrap dresses and a 6 in her wrap dresses.
> Do you think I am fine with a size 4 or does this dress run small??
> 
> Thank you so much!!



The dress runs a bit small across the back and bust everything else is tts. If you are not broad across the back or large busted the 4 will be fine. I took it in my normal size for sheath dresses which is a 2 and I wear a 4 in wrap dresses.


----------



## tinkerbell69

megt10 said:


> The dress runs a bit small across the back and bust everything else is tts. If you are not broad across the back or large busted the 4 will be fine. I took it in my normal size for sheath dresses which is a 2 and I wear a 4 in wrap dresses.



Thank you so much megt10 for your help!!
I just ordered the size 4 and hope it fits


----------



## megt10

tinkerbell69 said:


> Thank you so much megt10 for your help!!
> I just ordered the size 4 and hope it fits


 You are welcome. I am sure it will fit. I hope you post pics when you get it.


----------



## Butterfly_77

just a quickie....today I was wearing 

DVF @ Facebook wrap dress of the month in Polo Check


----------



## Butterfly_77

uh, yeah, me three....  

this is cool stuff !!



megt10 said:


> Uh yeah me too! Love the green jacket.


----------



## Butterfly_77

wasn't somebody (meg?) looking for a size 4 brambles pink Jeanne wrap?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item53eda276f8#ht_2821wt_1075


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> just a quickie....today I was wearing
> 
> DVF @ Facebook wrap dress of the month in Polo Check


 Love this on you Butterfly! This is such a great print. I am glad that I finally jumped on board for this one. Everytime I see it I love it more.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> wasn't somebody (meg?) looking for a size 4 brambles pink Jeanne wrap?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...WC_Dresses&hash=item53eda276f8#ht_2821wt_1075


 Why yes I am looking for this print. I am concerned though when a seller says something is new and is selling at a NWT price and yet it doesn't have tags. I don't mind buying used but I do mind buying something that is supposed to be new and isn't. That said I have purchased from this seller before and always been happy with what I received. Will put it on the watch list. Thank you. There are so many things I am loving atm. I got my Callista Forest Weave Deep Brown dress and it is awesome. Of course it was poorly packed and is already at the cleaners for pressing. It is a tad shorter than the Julian and Jeanne but not so short that I will be uncomfortable at least I don't think. It also runs a little larger than either of the other wraps. I probably could have sized down but then it would probably be too short. When I get it back I will wear it and post pics. If I am comfortable in it meaning don't feel it is too short then I may want another of this style. I love sleeveless dresses in the summer.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Here's the eyelet Capreena. I should've sized down because I'm holding the extra fabric behind me so you can see how it is supposed to fit. The bottom is A-lined, so good for all of us women with curves on bottom.


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the eyelet Capreena. I should've sized down because I'm holding the extra fabric behind me so you can see how it is supposed to fit. The bottom is A-lined, so good for all of us women with curves on bottom.
> 
> View attachment 1773127


 

You look beautiful Duke!!! I have never seen the Capreena before. I love the white eyelet.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the eyelet Capreena. I should've sized down because I'm holding the extra fabric behind me so you can see how it is supposed to fit. The bottom is A-lined, so good for all of us women with curves on bottom.
> 
> View attachment 1773127



That's so beautiful! Are you going to have it altered or can you add a really thin belt?


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke, I love this on you! this is one of the most summery dresses I have seen for a long time!

are you gonna get it altered?



Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the eyelet Capreena. I should've sized down because I'm holding the extra fabric behind me so you can see how it is supposed to fit. The bottom is A-lined, so good for all of us women with curves on bottom.
> 
> View attachment 1773127


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, dear!

I need to wear this more often, though 



megt10 said:


> Love this on you Butterfly! This is such a great print. I am glad that I finally jumped on board for this one. Everytime I see it I love it more.


----------



## Butterfly_77

yeah, I can totally understand you. I've also had a very good transaction with this seller so baded on that I would not worry too much.

Cool, I'm looking forward to your pics of the Callista dress. I bought the very same print in the Julian wrap because I was concerned that the length of the Callista might be too short for my stocky legs  



megt10 said:


> Why yes I am looking for this print. I am concerned though when a seller says something is new and is selling at a NWT price and yet it doesn't have tags. I don't mind buying used but I do mind buying something that is supposed to be new and isn't. That said I have purchased from this seller before and always been happy with what I received. Will put it on the watch list. Thank you. There are so many things I am loving atm. I got my Callista Forest Weave Deep Brown dress and it is awesome. Of course it was poorly packed and is already at the cleaners for pressing. It is a tad shorter than the Julian and Jeanne but not so short that I will be uncomfortable at least I don't think. It also runs a little larger than either of the other wraps. I probably could have sized down but then it would probably be too short. When I get it back I will wear it and post pics. If I am comfortable in it meaning don't feel it is too short then I may want another of this style. I love sleeveless dresses in the summer.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> yeah, I can totally understand you. I've also had a very good transaction with this seller so baded on that I would not worry too much.
> 
> Cool, I'm looking forward to your pics of the Callista dress. I bought the very same print in the Julian wrap because I was concerned that the length of the Callista might be too short for my stocky legs


 I can't wait to get it back but that won't be until Friday evening. I did see about taking down the hem but because it is a wrap basically they said it could only come down about 1/4" so not really worth it. I will just have to wear it with flats which is ok since it is meant to be a casual day dress for me and I have lots of cute flats now .


----------



## Butterfly_77

my wrap of today


----------



## Dukeprincess

Hi ladies, I am going to return the Capreena for a smaller size.  There is so much extra fabric that it looks stupid with a thin belt in the back (too much bundled up fabric).


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> just a quickie....today I was wearing
> 
> DVF @ Facebook wrap dress of the month in Polo Check



What an eye-catching print!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the eyelet Capreena. I should've sized down because I'm holding the extra fabric behind me so you can see how it is supposed to fit. The bottom is A-lined, so good for all of us women with curves on bottom.
> 
> View attachment 1773127



Love it!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of today


----------



## LABAG

Picked up a couple of DVF IPHONE CASES-LOVED THE MANTRA-"jUST BE YOURSELF NOT AN iMITATION" -They are plastic cases, but couldnet resist the words......
One for my daughter and me @norsdtroms on sale


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the eyelet Capreena. I should've sized down because I'm holding the extra fabric behind me so you can see how it is supposed to fit. The bottom is A-lined, so good for all of us women with curves on bottom.
> 
> View attachment 1773127


 I love this dress on you. I am glad that you are going to be able to get it in the right size.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of today


 Love it Butterfly!


----------



## Dukeprincess

LABAG said:


> Picked up a couple of DVF IPHONE CASES-LOVED THE MANTRA-"jUST BE YOURSELF NOT AN iMITATION" -They are plastic cases, but couldnet resist the words......
> One for my daughter and me @norsdtroms on sale



Cute!  I bought my hairdresser one for Christmas that said "Love is Life."



megt10 said:


> I love this dress on you. I am glad that you are going to be able to get it in the right size.



Thanks Meg!  You should get it!


----------



## Butterfly_77

wrap of the day 


(I'm still not sure whether to like or not to like this print...). :shame:


----------



## Butterfly_77

Thank you so much for your lovely comments!




baysidebeauty said:


> What an eye-catching print!





baysidebeauty said:


>





megt10 said:


> Love it Butterfly!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke, i'm glad that you're able to exchange the dress. I'm looking forward to see the new in action pics 



Dukeprincess said:


> Hi ladies, I am going to return the Capreena for a smaller size.  There is so much extra fabric that it looks stupid with a thin belt in the back (too much bundled up fabric).


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> wrap of the day
> 
> 
> (I'm still not sure whether to like or not to like this print...). :shame:



I like it


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> wrap of the day
> 
> 
> (I'm still not sure whether to like or not to like this print...). :shame:



Like!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Here's the eyelet Capreena. I should've sized down because I'm holding the extra fabric behind me so you can see how it is supposed to fit. The bottom is A-lined, so good for all of us women with curves on bottom.
> 
> View attachment 1773127



ah! i hope you can find the other size duke. i love this dress on you. 



LABAG said:


> Picked up a couple of DVF IPHONE CASES-LOVED THE MANTRA-"jUST BE YOURSELF NOT AN iMITATION" -They are plastic cases, but couldnet resist the words......
> One for my daughter and me @norsdtroms on sale



that's so fun!! i love dvf mottos. she's so fun and insightful.



Butterfly_77 said:


> wrap of the day
> 
> (I'm still not sure whether to like or not to like this print...). :shame:



i like the colours!


----------



## phiphi

i participated in a blog challenge where your outfit had to be compiled out of candy colours you randomly pick (i drew yellow, purple and orange sour skittles) - wearing bairly louche and koto skirt. thanks to duke for sizing tips!


----------



## LABAG

Butterfly_77 said:


> wrap of the day
> 
> 
> (I'm still not sure whether to like or not to like this print...). :shame:


 Love it!! It loves you, The print looks lovely on you! I have that same print, so cheerful.


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> i participated in a blog challenge where your outfit had to be compiled out of candy colours you randomly pick (i drew yellow, purple and orange sour skittles) - wearing bairly louche and koto skirt. thanks to duke for sizing tips!


----------



## baysidebeauty

phiphi said:


> i participated in a blog challenge where your outfit had to be compiled out of candy colours you randomly pick (i drew yellow, purple and orange sour skittles) - wearing bairly louche and koto skirt. thanks to duke for sizing tips!



That combo is fantastic - love the colors together!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> wrap of the day
> 
> 
> (I'm still not sure whether to like or not to like this print...). :shame:



Very nice!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> wrap of the day
> 
> 
> (I'm still not sure whether to like or not to like this print...). :shame:



I love this print! I have it too and always get compliments from strangers when I wear it. I think the colors and print are so happy and perfect for spring/summer.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> i participated in a blog challenge where your outfit had to be compiled out of candy colours you randomly pick (i drew yellow, purple and orange sour skittles) - wearing bairly louche and koto skirt. thanks to duke for sizing tips!



Skittles yum! Love it, great combo.


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're all too nice!  

thank you very much for your nice words. I'm so happy that most of you like this print and meg, you're right, it's a "happy" print  and phiphi, yes, "fun" is also a good description. So this is THE perfect dress/print for happy & fun summer moments! 

I promise to wear this print again very soon 

.....my big order from DVF.com has finally arrived in my country. I most likely won't get it today as I'm not at home later but I do very much hope to be able to get it on Monday 



sammix3 said:


> I like it


 


Greentea said:


> Like!


 


phiphi said:


> ah! i hope you can find the other size duke. i love this dress on you.
> 
> 
> 
> that's so fun!! i love dvf mottos. she's so fun and insightful.
> 
> 
> 
> i like the colours!


 


LABAG said:


> Love it!! It loves you, The print looks lovely on you! I have that same print, so cheerful.


 


baysidebeauty said:


> Very nice!


 


megt10 said:


> I love this print! I have it too and always get compliments from strangers when I wear it. I think the colors and print are so happy and perfect for spring/summer.


----------



## Butterfly_77

wow wow wow - I second sammi 

I love your CL's too - I got the you you (??) - how do yours compare to the you you??




phiphi said:


> i participated in a blog challenge where your outfit had to be compiled out of candy colours you randomly pick (i drew yellow, purple and orange sour skittles) - wearing bairly louche and koto skirt. thanks to duke for sizing tips!


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


>





baysidebeauty said:


> That combo is fantastic - love the colors together!





megt10 said:


> Skittles yum! Love it, great combo.





Butterfly_77 said:


> wow wow wow - I second sammi
> 
> I love your CL's too - I got the you you (??) - how do yours compare to the you you??



 thank you so much ladies!! you are so sweet here!!

butterfly, i have a oxblood patent pair of you you and compared to the yoyo, they are just about the same. the pitch is a bit steeper in the yoyos.


----------



## Butterfly_77

my wrap of the day


----------



## creighbaby

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day



love this. Especially the way the pattern contrasts at the bottom.


----------



## Butterfly_77

creighbaby said:


> love this. Especially the way the pattern contrasts at the bottom.



Thank you!! I really love this print. So much better than the herringbone she did for the last season.....


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day


 Love this! I need a red wrap dress


----------



## megt10

Tonight I am heading to dinner and shul afterward. I am wearing my Weslie dress. I will be adding the sweater for shul.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading to dinner and shul afterward. I am wearing my Weslie dress. I will be adding the sweater for shul.


----------



## ln88

hi ladies, i'm a newbie to DVF but love her burma rose print. I'm interested in buying off _bay... wondering if anyone has experience with the seller: busbyshiddentreasuresnynj?


----------



## Butterfly_77

Thank you, dear meg

..... It's actually pink 



megt10 said:


> Love this! I need a red wrap dress


----------



## Butterfly_77

Hello gorgeous.....you're looking wonderful tonight! I love the dress and the matching shoes! 




megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading to dinner and shul afterward. I am wearing my Weslie dress. I will be adding the sweater for shul.


----------



## Butterfly_77

OMG.....I'm in  with this one.


http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...r?ID=623545&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


Has anybody seen it already IRL? Does it have a side or hidden back zipper or is it just a pull-over style? This is retro style in it's perfection


----------



## Butterfly_77

ln88 said:


> hi ladies, i'm a newbie to DVF but love her burma rose print. I'm interested in buying off _bay... wondering if anyone has experience with the seller: busbyshiddentreasuresnynj?



Sorry, I only can give you a heads up for the burma small rose print- it's gorgeous.

I haven't dealt with this seller

But atm there are some burma print dresses from 2 sellers i have made good transactions with:

http://myworld.ebay.com/laurenlago1/

http://myworld.ebay.com/3662marina/

Which size you're looking for?


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


>


Thank you so much bayside!


Butterfly_77 said:


> Hello gorgeous.....you're looking wonderful tonight! I love the dress and the matching shoes!


thanks dear butterfly.


Butterfly_77 said:


> Thank you, dear meg
> 
> ..... It's actually pink



ok, I need red and pink


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Tonight I am heading to dinner and shul afterward. I am wearing my Weslie dress. I will be adding the sweater for shul.


Meg, you look stunning!!! I love your bag. Is that Marc Jacobs?


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, you look stunning!!! I love your bag. Is that Marc Jacobs?


 Thank Mellva, no the bag is Valentino. I got it recently from Nordstrom on clearance for like 700.00.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Thank Mellva, no the bag is Valentino. I got it recently from Nordstrom on clearance for like 700.00.




Meg, I'm so embarrassed. I should have known that was a Valentino bag. It is so gorgeous. You sure have a beautiful handbag collection too!!!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, I'm so embarrassed. I should have known that was a Valentino bag. It is so gorgeous. You sure have a beautiful handbag collection too!!!


 Thank you again Mellva, you are always so kind


----------



## ln88

Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I only can give you a heads up for the burma small rose print- it's gorgeous.
> 
> I haven't dealt with this seller
> 
> But atm there are some burma print dresses from 2 sellers i have made good transactions with:
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.com/laurenlago1/
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.com/3662marina/
> 
> Which size you're looking for?



I'm going to check those sellers out! I'm looking for 0 or 2. My local stores don't have this dress but I usually wear size 25 or XS in all major designers. What would you recommend?


----------



## nillacobain

Hi ladies, I'm an IT 40/42 - 1.60 cm. Do you think that a size 8 (Taurus style) would fit me? TIA


----------



## hermespacific

ln88 said:


> hi ladies, i'm a newbie to DVF but love her burma rose print. I'm interested in buying off _bay... wondering if anyone has experience with the seller: busbyshiddentreasuresnynj?




I've purchased from this seller - couldn't have been more pleased!


----------



## LABAG

Neiman marcus has 40% SALE ON REDUCED ITEMS today-got the Karin white top for 70 bucks!


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Neiman marcus has 40% SALE ON REDUCED ITEMS today-got the Karin white top for 70 bucks!



Thanks for the heads up! Just got the Koto skirt for 70.00 too.


----------



## Greentea

LABAG said:


> Neiman marcus has 40% SALE ON REDUCED ITEMS today-got the Karin white top for 70 bucks!


----------



## baysidebeauty

HEADS UP:

Lots of new markdowns on dvf.com  -  *use JULY20 for 20% off sale items through 7/6/12.*


----------



## baysidebeauty

baysidebeauty said:


> HEADS UP:
> 
> Lots of new markdowns on dvf.com  -  *use JULY20 for 20% off sale items through 7/6/12.*




I scored a Sophie dress in the giraffe for $205 

(but I hope it fits - they didn't have a 14 so I went with a 12, it looks like a bigger/looser wrap than the Jeanne/Julian - ?).


----------



## baysidebeauty

Did some other shopping, too:

Scored a Mindy dress in periwinkle pattern from Bloomies over the weekend for an additional 15% off the sale price.  

Not sure if I'm going to like the pattern, I normally don't look great in small prints (I need bold colors and larger/bolder prints), but I thought I'd try since I need more short-sleeved dresses and Bloomies is fantastic with returns 

Also ordered the Linda sweater wrap from Saks, I *really* want this one - enough to pay full price so I can get my size.  Hopefully that will be here by the end of the week.  

(my poor credit card is going to burst into flames...I'm expecting them to call me to check to make sure I authorized all the purchases between the dresses and other stuff I ordered the past couple days :shame


----------



## Aurify

I _was_ wearing DVF today... and then I managed to spill syrup all over myself.  Why does something like this always happen when I wear nice clothes??


----------



## baysidebeauty

Aurify said:


> I _was_ wearing DVF today... and then I managed to spill syrup all over myself.  Why does something like this always happen when I wear nice clothes??


----------



## fashion16

I just tried using the code and received a "code is unknown" error.....



baysidebeauty said:


> I scored a Sophie dress in the giraffe for $205
> 
> (but I hope it fits - they didn't have a 14 so I went with a 12, it looks like a bigger/looser wrap than the Jeanne/Julian - ?).


----------



## Butterfly_77

my wrap of the day 

New Julian Two in Slice Black


----------



## Butterfly_77

cool!!

will you be posting pics, please?? 

which Linda did you get in the end? The pink or the blue one?



baysidebeauty said:


> I scored a Sophie dress in the giraffe for $205
> 
> (but I hope it fits - they didn't have a 14 so I went with a 12, it looks like a bigger/looser wrap than the Jeanne/Julian - ?).





baysidebeauty said:


> Did some other shopping, too:
> 
> Scored a Mindy dress in periwinkle pattern from Bloomies over the weekend for an additional 15% off the sale price.
> 
> Not sure if I'm going to like the pattern, I normally don't look great in small prints (I need bold colors and larger/bolder prints), but I thought I'd try since I need more short-sleeved dresses and Bloomies is fantastic with returns
> 
> Also ordered the Linda sweater wrap from Saks, I *really* want this one - enough to pay full price so I can get my size.  Hopefully that will be here by the end of the week.
> 
> (my poor credit card is going to burst into flames...I'm expecting them to call me to check to make sure I authorized all the purchases between the dresses and other stuff I ordered the past couple days :shame


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Julian Two in Slice Black



Oooh, I love this print!!  It's on sale at dvf.com but not available in my size


----------



## baysidebeauty

fashion16 said:


> I just tried using the code and received a "code is unknown" error.....



Oh no!    I'm positive it worked, I used it right before I posted.  Did you make sure it was all caps, no spaces?


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> cool!!
> 
> will you be posting pics, please??
> 
> which Linda did you get in the end? The pink or the blue one?




I went with the blue - I hope it's a rich blue, sometimes hard to tell on monitors.  We shall see...


----------



## Butterfly_77

cool, let me know how you like it...



baysidebeauty said:


> I went with the blue - I hope it's a rich blue, sometimes hard to tell on monitors.  We shall see...


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, my dear. I'm a bit disappointed that all this print and the giraffe print are now on sales as I payed full price 10 days ago 



baysidebeauty said:


> Oooh, I love this print!!  It's on sale at dvf.com but not available in my size


----------



## foxycleopatra

PSA warning:  FAKE DVF, do not bid -- http://www.ebay.com/itm/EUC-Diane-Von-Furstenberg-Dress-Size-4-/261058130296


----------



## BougieBoo

Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Julian Two in Slice Black



love love LOVE!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, hun !!



BougieBoo said:


> love love LOVE!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> thanks, my dear. I'm a bit disappointed that all this print and the giraffe print are now on sales as I payed full price 10 days ago



Hey, if you love them that's all that matters 

I've paid full price for some of mine because I really wanted them and each and every time I wear them they make me feel great - worth the price tag! 

But, yea - sales are always better


----------



## baysidebeauty

Oh, man...this fall's gonna be tough on the pocketbook, there's already stuff calling my name...

Here's another new wrap print I really like  (and that magenta one on the same page WILL be mine


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Julian Two in Slice Black



Gorgeous!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Nordies Rack has their clearance went tomorrow but started marking down today so I scored:

Red Kimmie dress ($149)
Denim wrap ($159)
Iliana in  Periwinkle ($199)

Got some non DVF items too - Vince leather jumper $39, Vince jeans $39, current/Elliot jeans $37, Theory sweater $67


----------



## Princess Pink

Just had my New Jeane in Tropical Plants Small Mustard delivered, I must confess I really only purchased it as it was on sale with extra % off, and I'm a 14 in wraps so never really get much selection when it comes to the sales, but I'm really thrilled with it, the colors are absolutely gorgeous with a cool retro vibe, I'm in love!


----------



## Butterfly_77

I have those two on my lost as well 

have you seen the magenta one IRL? I'm wondering about the color.....



baysidebeauty said:


> Oh, man...this fall's gonna be tough on the pocketbook, there's already stuff calling my name...
> 
> Here's another new wrap print I really like (and that magenta one on the same page WILL be mine


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, dear meg! 



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous!


----------



## megt10

gottaluvmybags said:


> Nordies Rack has their clearance went tomorrow but started marking down today so I scored:
> 
> Red Kimmie dress ($149)
> Denim wrap ($159)
> Iliana in Periwinkle ($199)
> 
> Got some non DVF items too - Vince leather jumper $39, Vince jeans $39, current/Elliot jeans $37, Theory sweater $67


 


Princess Pink said:


> Just had my New Jeane in Tropical Plants Small Mustard delivered, I must confess I really only purchased it as it was on sale with extra % off, and I'm a 14 in wraps so never really get much selection when it comes to the sales, but I'm really thrilled with it, the colors are absolutely gorgeous with a cool retro vibe, I'm in love!


 Congrats on your purchases I hope that you will post pics .


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> I have those two on my lost as well
> 
> have you seen the magenta one IRL? I'm wondering about the color.....



Nope, not yet.  I was at Saks on Friday and I didn't see much in the way of new stuff; probably within the next couple weeks the fall collections will start rolling in.


----------



## LABAG

gottaluvmybags said:


> Nordies Rack has their clearance went tomorrow but started marking down today so I scored:
> 
> Red Kimmie dress ($149)
> Denim wrap ($159)
> Iliana in Periwinkle ($199)
> 
> Got some non DVF items too - Vince leather jumper $39, Vince jeans $39, current/Elliot jeans $37, Theory sweater $67


 Tell me about the denim wrap? is that the faded denim one/ sizing/ is it as cute as it looks?


----------



## LABAG

Never mine about the denim-I think Ill get more wear out of the Burma rose wrap-yah!!! It was @ DVF , (THANKS FOR THE 20% CODE) -Its a beautiful color and I know Ill get more use out of it. 
I know Butterfly has it-and its gorgeous on her


----------



## Dukeprincess

Princess Pink said:


> Just had my New Jeane in Tropical Plants Small Mustard delivered, I must confess I really only purchased it as it was on sale with extra % off, and I'm a 14 in wraps so never really get much selection when it comes to the sales, but I'm really thrilled with it, the colors are absolutely gorgeous with a cool retro vibe, I'm in love!



If you are a size 14, then get this Edna on sale for $112!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=1&LSlinkid=10&LSoid=257930&LSsid=BolFSqx4S4U


----------



## Butterfly_77

my wrap of the day

new Jeanne two in "black"

boring, I know, but I was in a hurry this morning and just wanted to wear black


----------



## Butterfly_77

yeah!! lucky girl! I'm sure you're gonna love it 



LABAG said:


> Never mine about the denim-I think Ill get more wear out of the Burma rose wrap-yah!!! It was @ DVF , (THANKS FOR THE 20% CODE) -Its a beautiful color and I know Ill get more use out of it.
> I know Butterfly has it-and its gorgeous on her


----------



## gottaluvmybags

LABAG said:
			
		

> Tell me about the denim wrap? is that the faded denim one/ sizing/ is it as cute as it looks?



The denim wrap is the DVF loves Current/Elliott faded wrap and I was soooo sad it didn't fit.. Mind  you I'm 5"0 usually size 4 or 6.  The bust/top area is definitely for taller more slender builds, as well as the length.


----------



## madeofdreams

May I ask how the size may differ between New Jeanne and New Jeanne Two? I am a size 4 in New Jeanne but wonder if I have to size up for New Jeanne 2.

Also is it me or are the Julian cuttings smaller?


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> new Jeanne two in "black"
> 
> boring, I know, but I was in a hurry this morning and just wanted to wear black



One of these days I'm going to break down and get me a good 'ol standard black Jeanne - for those days I just want to grab and go, throw on this classic and some great heels and it's DONE, it will always look good   (and comfortable..)


----------



## baysidebeauty

madeofdreams said:


> May I ask how the size may differ between New Jeanne and New Jeanne Two? I am a size 4 in New Jeanne but wonder if I have to size up for New Jeanne 2.
> 
> Also is it me or are the Julian cuttings smaller?



I don't know the difference between the Jeannes, but I do know I prefer the Jeanne over the Julian.  I prefer the collar on the Jeanne, and the neckline is stitched down, which I prefer over the non-stitched neckline on the Julian, I just think it looks smoother and I don't have to worry about the fabric getting all wonky if it shifts   But, let's get real - I buy for the print


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> new Jeanne two in "black"
> 
> boring, I know, but I was in a hurry this morning and just wanted to wear black



Love the pairing with the exotic pumps!


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> new Jeanne two in "black"
> 
> boring, I know, but I was in a hurry this morning and just wanted to wear black



That's so flattering on you! Everyone needs one of these (especially me!!) LIke the perfect black canvas to accessorize in so many ways. Love the shoes!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> new Jeanne two in "black"
> 
> boring, I know, but I was in a hurry this morning and just wanted to wear black


 Not boring at all just classic.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> I don't know the difference between the Jeannes, but I do know I prefer the Jeanne over the Julian. I prefer the collar on the Jeanne, and the neckline is stitched down, which I prefer over the non-stitched neckline on the Julian, I just think it looks smoother and I don't have to worry about the fabric getting all wonky if it shifts  But, let's get real - I buy for the print


 Me too to all of the above. The print is always what wins me over but I prefer the Jeanne as well. I hate it when the neckline of the Julian shifts. I have been tucking a bit of it in my bra to keep it in place.


----------



## megt10

I wore the Koemi yesterday for the first time since having the hem taken down. I am really happy with the length now. I no longer have to wear it with just flats but was able to add a wedge shoe. I also received from the Nordstrom sale the 'Naria' Dress SHORT HALO and it is really gorgeous. I love it. I had my eye on this from the first time that I saw it because of the print but wasn't sure of the style. After reading the reviews and the sale price I decided to give it a shot and I am glad that I did.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, DVF girls 

sometimes, black is just perfect and a nice pair of heels is all it is needed. sometimes, life (and dressing in the morning) can be so easy 



megt10 said:


> Not boring at all just classic.


 


Greentea said:


> That's so flattering on you! Everyone needs one of these (especially me!!) LIke the perfect black canvas to accessorize in so many ways. Love the shoes!


 


sammix3 said:


> Love the pairing with the exotic pumps!


 


baysidebeauty said:


> One of these days I'm going to break down and get me a good 'ol standard black Jeanne - for those days I just want to grab and go, throw on this classic and some great heels and it's DONE, it will always look good  (and comfortable..)


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I wore the Koemi yesterday for the first time since having the hem taken down. I am really happy with the length now. I no longer have to wear it with just flats but was able to add a wedge shoe. I also received from the Nordstrom sale the 'Naria' Dress SHORT HALO and it is really gorgeous. I love it. I had my eye on this from the first time that I saw it because of the print but wasn't sure of the style. After reading the reviews and the sale price I decided to give it a shot and I am glad that I did.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Me too to all of the above. The print is always what wins me over but I prefer the Jeanne as well. I hate it when the neckline of the Julian shifts. I have been tucking a bit of it in my bra to keep it in place.



Have you tried dress tape?  I use the Hollywood Fashion Tape strips.  I put a strip on the underside neckline of the Julians so keep the fabric from shifting, and I also use a strip to keep the V closed on any wrap (I don't wear camisole underneath, as long as the V stays closed I don't need it, so the dress tape is an easy fix).


----------



## Butterfly_77

In my opinion, there is not much difference between New Jeanne and New Jeanne Two. The biggest being, that New Jeanne has buttons snaps at the sleeves and New Jeanne Two not. Also, I have found that there can be quite a difference between prints of the same year in regards to the length and sizing of the dress...

I have found that the Jeanne style is a bit tighter in the arm area as for example the Julian or Justin style. 

In my experience, the Julian/new Julian/new Julian 2 are cut a bit more generously overall than the Jeanne styles. Also, the coverage in the bust area is a bit better and for me, with new Julian 2 there is no ultimate need to have a cami underneath. 

I used to only buy Jeanne or Justin styles (with the collar) but as said before, at the end, it's a question about prints. DVF has brought a couple of "hot" prints in New Julian two and so I needed to adjust my preference slightly 

I'll post a pic of my wrap of the day later - it's a New Julian 2 and I'm looooooving it!!

hope this helps



madeofdreams said:


> May I ask how the size may differ between New Jeanne and New Jeanne Two? I am a size 4 in New Jeanne but wonder if I have to size up for New Jeanne 2.
> 
> Also is it me or are the Julian cuttings smaller?


----------



## Butterfly_77

it has a perfect length now - I'm glad it worked out in the end! You're looking gorgeous!



megt10 said:


> I wore the Koemi yesterday for the first time since having the hem taken down. I am really happy with the length now. I no longer have to wear it with just flats but was able to add a wedge shoe. I also received from the Nordstrom sale the 'Naria' Dress SHORT HALO and it is really gorgeous. I love it. I had my eye on this from the first time that I saw it because of the print but wasn't sure of the style. After reading the reviews and the sale price I decided to give it a shot and I am glad that I did.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


>


 


baysidebeauty said:


> Have you tried dress tape? I use the Hollywood Fashion Tape strips. I put a strip on the underside neckline of the Julians so keep the fabric from shifting, and I also use a strip to keep the V closed on any wrap (I don't wear camisole underneath, as long as the V stays closed I don't need it, so the dress tape is an easy fix).


 Thanks Bayside. I do use fashion tape but can't use it against my skin it creates welts. I do use it can tape fabric to fabric.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> it has a perfect length now - I'm glad it worked out in the end! You're looking gorgeous!


 Thanks Butterfly. I agree the length is much better. They did a great job on it.


----------



## Butterfly_77

my wrap of the day 

New Julian Two in Screens blue

I love this print so much and the blue color is tdf


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Julian Two in Screens blue
> 
> I love this print so much and the blue color is tdf



Oooh Oooh I want this one - love it!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Thanks Bayside. I do use fashion tape but can't use it against my skin it creates welts. I do use it can tape fabric to fabric.



Yep, I just use it fabric against fabric too I put a strip right at the top of the V where the fabric crosses and it does keep it all closed for me (not that I have much worth looking looking at


----------



## hermespacific

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Julian Two in Screens blue
> 
> I love this print so much and the blue color is tdf


Stunning - print is perfection!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Lol...... Get it!!!  it's really a great print and color combo 


....and thank you 



baysidebeauty said:


> Oooh Oooh I want this one - love it!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Thank you so much for your kind words. I'm so happy that I got this print 



hermespacific said:


> Stunning - print is perfection!


----------



## rock_girl

Good Afternoon Ladies!

Does anyone have a the Tai dress in teal? How should I size it? I wear a size 8 in Talbots, Banana Republic, Ann Taylor, and The Limited dresses.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mellva

rock_girl said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies!
> 
> Does anyone have a the Tai dress in teal? How should I size it? I wear a size 8 in Talbots, Banana Republic, Ann Taylor, and The Limited dresses.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I have the Tai dress in black and white. This dress fits true to size on me. If you were a size 8 in your other dresses I would get size 8. Good luck.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> I wore the Koemi yesterday for the first time since having the hem taken down. I am really happy with the length now. I no longer have to wear it with just flats but was able to add a wedge shoe. I also received from the Nordstrom sale the 'Naria' Dress SHORT HALO and it is really gorgeous. I love it. I had my eye on this from the first time that I saw it because of the print but wasn't sure of the style. After reading the reviews and the sale price I decided to give it a shot and I am glad that I did.




You look beautiful Meg. I love the colors of that dress.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

mellva said:
			
		

> You look beautiful Meg. I love the colors of that dress.



I agree!  I bought it and it didn't look right on me - saw it at NR for $63


----------



## rock_girl

mellva said:
			
		

> I have the Tai dress in black and white. This dress fits true to size on me. If you were a size 8 in your other dresses I would get size 8. Good luck.



Thank you!


----------



## AEGIS

Hi Ladies!  Haven't bought anything in awhile but I stopped by the nordstrom rack in Chevy Chase and I picked up the Leeandra lace dress. But I am not sure how much I actually like it.  It seems like it might be one of those things I bought because of the price [$109 from $425].  Not sure if the color compliments my skin tone and what to wear it with that I already own.  Thinking a yellow clutch or something.

  I am going on a month long ban so idk if I just bought stuff because of that lol

It's much longer on me than it is on the model of course and the dress is kind of heavy.  I was thinking it might be a nice vacation dress? For this vacation I have yet to plan lol

Any thoughts on anyone who has seen this dress irl?  I was hoping to find the dress in white but the Racks only had it in this baby blue/turquoise hybrid


----------



## LABAG

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> new Jeanne two in "black"
> 
> boring, I know, but I was in a hurry this morning and just wanted to wear black


 OMGoodness -again we have the same dress-I got this one , I think it was last seasons-for 118.00 from Saks-wanted a basic black wrap-and again you wear it so well!
Will try with my snakeskin shoes-thanks for the idea


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> Hi Ladies!  Haven't bought anything in awhile but I stopped by the nordstrom rack in Chevy Chase and I picked up the Leeandra lace dress. But I am not sure how much I actually like it.  It seems like it might be one of those things I bought because of the price [$109 from $425].  Not sure if the color compliments my skin tone and what to wear it with that I already own.  Thinking a yellow clutch or something.
> 
> I am going on a month long ban so idk if I just bought stuff because of that lol
> 
> It's much longer on me than it is on the model of course and the dress is kind of heavy.  I was thinking it might be a nice vacation dress? For this vacation I have yet to plan lol
> 
> Any thoughts on anyone who has seen this dress irl?  I was hoping to find the dress in white but the Racks only had it in this baby blue/turquoise hybrid




Aegis, you got a great deal on this dress!!! I have seen this dress at Saks and it's beautiful. I love that color and I think this color would look beautiful on your skin tone. It would be a great vacation dress too. Please post a modeling pictures some day.


----------



## lovely64

I love DVF dresses and I like her beach wear too.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, hun! I'm sure it looks terrific on you !! 

and wow, congrats on the deal - I payed full price 



LABAG said:


> OMGoodness -again we have the same dress-I got this one , I think it was last seasons-for 118.00 from Saks-wanted a basic black wrap-and again you wear it so well!
> Will try with my snakeskin shoes-thanks for the idea


----------



## Butterfly_77

I'm sure it looks perfect on you. I think the style and the color makes it for THE perfect holiday dress. So I'd say, keep it ! 

..wow again, the price you've payed is amazing too 



AEGIS said:


> Hi Ladies! Haven't bought anything in awhile but I stopped by the nordstrom rack in Chevy Chase and I picked up the Leeandra lace dress. But I am not sure how much I actually like it. It seems like it might be one of those things I bought because of the price [$109 from $425]. Not sure if the color compliments my skin tone and what to wear it with that I already own. Thinking a yellow clutch or something.
> 
> I am going on a month long ban so idk if I just bought stuff because of that lol
> 
> It's much longer on me than it is on the model of course and the dress is kind of heavy. I was thinking it might be a nice vacation dress? For this vacation I have yet to plan lol
> 
> Any thoughts on anyone who has seen this dress irl? I was hoping to find the dress in white but the Racks only had it in this baby blue/turquoise hybrid


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Yep, I just use it fabric against fabric too I put a strip right at the top of the V where the fabric crosses and it does keep it all closed for me (not that I have much worth looking looking at


 Thanks Bayside, I will give it a try. I don't have much there which may be part of the problem with it staying closed . I find when I wear my super padded bra it stays in place much nicer.


Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Julian Two in Screens blue
> 
> I love this print so much and the blue color is tdf


 I love this. The color is one of my favorites.


mellva said:


> You look beautiful Meg. I love the colors of that dress.


 Thanks so much Mellva. 


gottaluvmybags said:


> I agree! I bought it and it didn't look right on me - saw it at NR for $63


 Thank you. 


AEGIS said:


> Hi Ladies! Haven't bought anything in awhile but I stopped by the nordstrom rack in Chevy Chase and I picked up the Leeandra lace dress. But I am not sure how much I actually like it. It seems like it might be one of those things I bought because of the price [$109 from $425]. Not sure if the color compliments my skin tone and what to wear it with that I already own. Thinking a yellow clutch or something.
> 
> I am going on a month long ban so idk if I just bought stuff because of that lol
> 
> It's much longer on me than it is on the model of course and the dress is kind of heavy. I was thinking it might be a nice vacation dress? For this vacation I have yet to plan lol
> 
> Any thoughts on anyone who has seen this dress irl? I was hoping to find the dress in white but the Racks only had it in this baby blue/turquoise hybrid


 I think the color would look great with your skintone Aegis. I would love to see a pic .


----------



## megt10

Ladies I hope that you all had a happy and safe 4th! Went to a thing yesterday and wore finally for the first time my New Jeanne in Graphic Clouds Large blue. I don't know why I waited so long to wear this one. I just wasn't feeling the color but once I put it on I was really glad that I got it.


----------



## madeofdreams

megt10 said:
			
		

> Me too to all of the above. The print is always what wins me over but I prefer the Jeanne as well. I hate it when the neckline of the Julian shifts. I have been tucking a bit of it in my bra to keep it in place.



Meg and Baysidebeauty : thanks! Yes I prefer the Jeanne too... I typically have to wear the Julian with a camisole underneath.


----------



## madeofdreams

Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> hope this helps



It most certainly did- many thanks!

I just ordered the New Jeanne 2 in Burma rose on sale but I went 1 size up as my new New Jeanne with the pink background and blue stars was just nice for me but could be a bit looser. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Ladies I hope that you all had a happy and safe 4th! Went to a thing yesterday and wore finally for the first time my New Jeanne in Graphic Clouds Large blue. I don't know why I waited so long to wear this one. I just wasn't feeling the color but once I put it on I was really glad that I got it.



Meg, you look gorgeous in this print!!! I'm so jealous, because you have the perfect figure for this dress. You don't have any lumps or bumps, because you have a perfect slender figure. I love this print and tried it on, but it did not look good on me. And your CL's are pefection!!!!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, you look gorgeous in this print!!! I'm so jealous, because you have the perfect figure for this dress. You don't have any lumps or bumps, because you have a perfect slender figure. I love this print and tried it on, but it did not look good on me. And your CL's are pefection!!!!


 You are always so kind Mellva, thank you so very much. I think this print didn't look great on me when I got it either but I have really been trying to watch what I eat and trying to workout, we are renting a place on the beach this month and I want to feel comfortable in my swimsuit. Each year it gets a little bit harder .


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Ladies I hope that you all had a happy and safe 4th! Went to a thing yesterday and wore finally for the first time my New Jeanne in Graphic Clouds Large blue. I don't know why I waited so long to wear this one. I just wasn't feeling the color but once I put it on I was really glad that I got it.



Perfect dress for the 4th! Looks amazing on you  -as usual!!


----------



## Greentea

AEGIS said:


> Hi Ladies!  Haven't bought anything in awhile but I stopped by the nordstrom rack in Chevy Chase and I picked up the Leeandra lace dress. But I am not sure how much I actually like it.  It seems like it might be one of those things I bought because of the price [$109 from $425].  Not sure if the color compliments my skin tone and what to wear it with that I already own.  Thinking a yellow clutch or something.
> 
> I am going on a month long ban so idk if I just bought stuff because of that lol
> 
> It's much longer on me than it is on the model of course and the dress is kind of heavy.  I was thinking it might be a nice vacation dress? For this vacation I have yet to plan lol
> 
> Any thoughts on anyone who has seen this dress irl?  I was hoping to find the dress in white but the Racks only had it in this baby blue/turquoise hybrid



OOh, this dress is a blank canvas of fun - just stunning! You have so many accessory options! Perfect for vacation.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Perfect dress for the 4th! Looks amazing on you -as usual!!


 Thank you Greentea. It was the perfect dress too. It was really cool for this time of the year and it was summery yet still kept me warm.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Thank you Greentea. It was the perfect dress too. It was really cool for this time of the year and it was summery yet still kept me warm.



I know! So overcast here. I wore skinny jeans and a leather jacket while watching fireworks.

Missing Hawaii!


----------



## cascherping

Here's a photo of one of my newest DVF dresses (I got this at this Edna dress DVF sample sale in June) and love it (it's super comfortable, which is always a priority). Please ignore the wrinkles in the dress - I need to spend more time steaming before wearing my clothes


----------



## cascherping

You have such and amazing DVF collection - I love all of your pieces! The pattern on this dress is really pretty and the color is fantastic on you!



megt10 said:


> Ladies I hope that you all had a happy and safe 4th! Went to a thing yesterday and wore finally for the first time my New Jeanne in Graphic Clouds Large blue. I don't know why I waited so long to wear this one. I just wasn't feeling the color but once I put it on I was really glad that I got it.



Great print and dress!


Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Julian Two in Screens blue
> 
> I love this print so much and the blue color is tdf


----------



## DC-Cutie

megt10 said:
			
		

> I wore the Koemi yesterday for the first time since having the hem taken down. I am really happy with the length now. I no longer have to wear it with just flats but was able to add a wedge shoe. I also received from the Nordstrom sale the 'Naria' Dress SHORT HALO and it is really gorgeous. I love it. I had my eye on this from the first time that I saw it because of the print but wasn't sure of the style. After reading the reviews and the sale price I decided to give it a shot and I am glad that I did.



Looks very nice on you, Meg!


----------



## Butterfly_77

hello my dress twin :win kiss:

you're rocking this dress! Looking beautiful as always!



megt10 said:


> Ladies I hope that you all had a happy and safe 4th!
> Went to a thing yesterday and wore finally for the first time my New Jeanne in Graphic Clouds Large blue. I don't know why I waited so long to wear this one. I just wasn't feeling the color but once I put it on I was really glad that I got it.


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're looking gorgeous in this dress! 



cascherping said:


> Here's a photo of one of my newest DVF dresses (I got this at this Edna dress DVF sample sale in June) and love it (it's super comfortable, which is always a priority). Please ignore the wrinkles in the dress - I need to spend more time steaming before wearing my clothes
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/July-2-2012-BLOG-025.jpg


----------



## AEGIS

mellva said:


> Aegis, you got a great deal on this dress!!! I have seen this dress at Saks and it's beautiful. I love that color and I think this color would look beautiful on your skin tone. It would be a great vacation dress too. Please post a modeling pictures some day.





Butterfly_77 said:


> I'm sure it looks perfect on you. I think the style and the color makes it for THE perfect holiday dress. So I'd say, keep it !
> 
> ..wow again, the price you've payed is amazing too





megt10 said:


> Thanks Bayside, I will give it a try. I don't have much there which may be part of the problem with it staying closed . I find when I wear my super padded bra it stays in place much nicer.
> 
> I love this. The color is one of my favorites.
> 
> Thanks so much Mellva.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I think the color would look great with your skintone Aegis. I would love to see a pic .





Greentea said:


> OOh, this dress is a blank canvas of fun - just stunning! You have so many accessory options! Perfect for vacation.




thanks ladies!! you have def. reassured me.  And I realized I can wear my Louboutin Batik with this as well.  whenever this mythical vacation occurs [maybe after the bar next year] I will take pics


----------



## AEGIS

oh yes btw to ladies in the area...they had other dvf pieces

an aubergine high waisted pencil skirt for $99 in size 8, 6, 4 and 2 I believe.  I really wanted it but it looks like it was meant for a much taller woman.  It was too much skirt for me and I would need less stretch for my shape.

and this blouse for $74ish dollars in a size 4...i don't remember the print  but it has lavender and gray flowers or something and is a sleevless and has a tie around the neck.  the tie thing confused me lol

and *DUKE-*-did you notice this was on sale? I remember you said you were interested

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-liluye-one-shoulder-dress/3274410?origin=category


----------



## Dukeprincess

*meg:* Looking good per usual!

*cascher:*  The Edna looks stunning on you!

*Aegis:* I do love that dress, but I think I am going to get the Handy top instead.  I am kind of obsessed with it.


----------



## dbeth

megt10 said:


> I wore the Koemi yesterday for the first time since having the hem taken down. I am really happy with the length now. I no longer have to wear it with just flats but was able to add a wedge shoe. I also received from the Nordstrom sale the 'Naria' Dress SHORT HALO and it is really gorgeous. I love it. I had my eye on this from the first time that I saw it because of the print but wasn't sure of the style. After reading the reviews and the sale price I decided to give it a shot and I am glad that I did.



I LOVE this dress Meg & you look great in it! I have been watching it for awhile. 



Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Julian Two in Screens blue
> 
> I love this print so much and the blue color is tdf



Wow, gorgeous print!!  Your waist looks so tiny! 



AEGIS said:


> Hi Ladies!  Haven't bought anything in awhile but I stopped by the nordstrom rack in Chevy Chase and I picked up the Leeandra lace dress. But I am not sure how much I actually like it.  It seems like it might be one of those things I bought because of the price [$109 from $425].  Not sure if the color compliments my skin tone and what to wear it with that I already own.  Thinking a yellow clutch or something.
> 
> I am going on a month long ban so idk if I just bought stuff because of that lol
> 
> It's much longer on me than it is on the model of course and the dress is kind of heavy.  I was thinking it might be a nice vacation dress? For this vacation I have yet to plan lol
> 
> Any thoughts on anyone who has seen this dress irl?  I was hoping to find the dress in white but the Racks only had it in this baby blue/turquoise hybrid



Aegis, I have seen this dress in person and it's sooo gorgeous. I never tried it on because I can now tell just by looking at a DVF dress if it's going to fit me or not. But I say keep---gorgeous dress for a great price. 



cascherping said:


> Here's a photo of one of my newest DVF dresses (I got this at this Edna dress DVF sample sale in June) and love it (it's super comfortable, which is always a priority). Please ignore the wrinkles in the dress - I need to spend more time steaming before wearing my clothes
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/July-2-2012-BLOG-025.jpg



Beautiful dress & photo! I always love you bloggers---you have the best mod pics!!


----------



## madeofdreams

meg: I love the cloud print! Just couldn't find it anywhere on sale!

cascher:  you rock the Edna!

Butterfly77: the screen blue print is so versatile! Love is!


----------



## baysidebeauty

I received the Linda sweater wrap in heron blue.  I like it but I don't $400 like it...    

The fit is nice and roomy, not tight in the arms.  The color is a nice blue; not a super-saturated blue, but a richer blue nonetheless.  But overall it's just kind of blah...fits nicely and functional but no WOW factor.  For $400, I need to be wowed...  

I'll probably return it and wait to buy on sale...not worth full price to me, but enough functionality to justify sale price


----------



## baysidebeauty

cascherping said:


> Here's a photo of one of my newest DVF dresses (I got this at this Edna dress DVF sample sale in June) and love it (it's super comfortable, which is always a priority). Please ignore the wrinkles in the dress - I need to spend more time steaming before wearing my clothes
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/July-2-2012-BLOG-025.jpg



Love it!  The colors are beautiful on you!  

P.S.  I want your hair


----------



## sammix3

cascherping said:


> Here's a photo of one of my newest DVF dresses (I got this at this Edna dress DVF sample sale in June) and love it (it's super comfortable, which is always a priority). Please ignore the wrinkles in the dress - I need to spend more time steaming before wearing my clothes
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/July-2-2012-BLOG-025.jpg



Love this dress!!!!


----------



## sammix3

Just got the novalee top in pink but its too loose on the sides.  Gotta take it to my seamstress to see if she can do anything.  If not, it's going back


----------



## megt10

cascherping said:


> Here's a photo of one of my newest DVF dresses (I got this at this Edna dress DVF sample sale in June) and love it (it's super comfortable, which is always a priority). Please ignore the wrinkles in the dress - I need to spend more time steaming before wearing my clothes
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/July-2-2012-BLOG-025.jpg


 The dress looks fabulous on you. This is one of my favorite dresses. I have 3 of them. I love the colors of this one.


----------



## megt10

cascherping said:


> You have such and amazing DVF collection - I love all of your pieces! The pattern on this dress is really pretty and the color is fantastic on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Great print and dress!


 


DC-Cutie said:


> Looks very nice on you, Meg!


 


Butterfly_77 said:


> hello my dress twin :win kiss:
> 
> you're rocking this dress! Looking beautiful as always!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> *meg:* Looking good per usual!
> 
> *cascher:* The Edna looks stunning on you!
> 
> *Aegis:* I do love that dress, but I think I am going to get the Handy top instead. I am kind of obsessed with it.


 


dbeth said:


> I LOVE this dress Meg & you look great in it! I have been watching it for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, gorgeous print!! Your waist looks so tiny!
> 
> 
> 
> Aegis, I have seen this dress in person and it's sooo gorgeous. I never tried it on because I can now tell just by looking at a DVF dress if it's going to fit me or not. But I say keep---gorgeous dress for a great price.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress & photo! I always love you bloggers---you have the best mod pics!!


 


madeofdreams said:


> meg: I love the cloud print! Just couldn't find it anywhere on sale!
> 
> cascher: you rock the Edna!
> 
> Butterfly77: the screen blue print is so versatile! Love is!


 Thank you ladies so much for your nice comments. Beth this dress would be stunning on you. If you can get it on sale you should.


----------



## megt10

Some great DVF items on sale at Saks.com I just scored the New Julian in Marbled Rose. I have had my eye on this one for awhile.


----------



## LABAG

Meg is it yellow or pink?


----------



## LABAG

Sorry looks orange-there is a julian serpent strip @neimanmarcus for 146.00


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Some great DVF items on sale at Saks.com I just scored the New Julian in Marbled Rose. I have had my eye on this one for awhile.



Congrats!  I just scored the Chioma for $109!


----------



## cascherping

Thank you so much, Sammix3, meg10, Butterfly, Dukeprincess, Dbeth, baysidebeauty! You are all too sweet - and I always love looking at what you post



sammix3 said:


> Love this dress!!!!





megt10 said:


> The dress looks fabulous on you. This is one of my favorite dresses. I have 3 of them. I love the colors of this one.





Butterfly_77 said:


> you're looking gorgeous in this dress!





Dukeprincess said:


> *meg:* Looking good per usual!
> 
> *cascher:*  The Edna looks stunning on you!
> 
> *Aegis:* I do love that dress, but I think I am going to get the Handy top instead.  I am kind of obsessed with it.





dbeth said:


> I LOVE this dress Meg & you look great in it! I have been watching it for awhile.
> Wow, gorgeous print!!  Your waist looks so tiny!
> 
> Aegis, I have seen this dress in person and it's sooo gorgeous. I never tried it on because I can now tell just by looking at a DVF dress if it's going to fit me or not. But I say keep---gorgeous dress for a great price.
> 
> Beautiful dress & photo! I always love you bloggers---you have the best mod pics!!





baysidebeauty said:


> Love it!  The colors are beautiful on you!
> 
> P.S.  I want your hair


----------



## Butterfly_77

TGIF 

my wrap dress of today

New Jeanne Two in Paper Forest Green


----------



## FendiBagLauren

DVF is not only an icon but her products are amazing all the way around. Her luggage is great by the way - I have the most beautiful burnt orange roll-away that is incredibly roomy, soft, and durable. A little beat up but that's when pieces are the best I think.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Congrats! I just scored the Chioma for $109!


 Awesome! Congrats to you too .


Butterfly_77 said:


> TGIF
> 
> my wrap dress of today
> 
> New Jeanne Two in Paper Forest Green


 I love this print on you. I didn't like it when I saw it on the model but it looks amazing on you.


----------



## AEGIS

cascherping said:


> Here's a photo of one of my newest DVF dresses (I got this at this Edna dress DVF sample sale in June) and love it (it's super comfortable, which is always a priority). Please ignore the wrinkles in the dress - I need to spend more time steaming before wearing my clothes
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/July-2-2012-BLOG-025.jpg



lovely!



dbeth said:


> Aegis, I have seen this dress in person and it's sooo gorgeous. I never tried it on because I can now tell just by looking at a DVF dress if it's going to fit me or not. But I say keep---gorgeous dress for a great price.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful dress & photo! I always love you bloggers---you have the best mod pics!!



you know the dress just kinda works.  i don't typically buy dresses that are straight up and down.  i dont't have hips but i have thigh and bum lol.  typically doesn't work



Butterfly_77 said:


> TGIF
> 
> my wrap dress of today
> 
> New Jeanne Two in Paper Forest Green




you look great!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> TGIF
> 
> my wrap dress of today
> 
> New Jeanne Two in Paper Forest Green


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore the Naria dress in Short Halo that I got from the Nordstrom sale.


----------



## LABAG

Beautiful Meg!


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Beautiful Meg!


 Thank you LA, I love the dress. I wasn't sure about it from the modeling pics on Nordstrom but the reviews and price made me give it a shot.


----------



## Koga

I'm about to pull the trigger and purchase this leopard DVF-wrap from ebay. Does it look real or should I be concerned? http://www.ebay.com/itm/120941948824?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore the Naria dress in Short Halo that I got from the Nordstrom sale.



Wow!  Great dress Meg!


----------



## mellva

Koga said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger and purchase this leopard DVF-wrap from ebay. Does it look real or should I be concerned? http://www.ebay.com/itm/120941948824?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



I would wait. I have seen this dress pop up on ebay many times and it looks like the seller just put a hang tag on the inside label. She only has one pic too. I also looked at her feedback and she has only sold one item. You can get this dress for $130 on ebay if you wait. Good luck!!!!


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore the Naria dress in Short Halo that I got from the Nordstrom sale.




Meg, you look gorgeous in this Naria dress. It's so nice to see nonwrap dresses. You look perfect in all of your DVF!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Thank you so much for your nice words 



megt10 said:


> Awesome! Congrats to you too .
> 
> I love this print on you. I didn't like it when I saw it on the model but it looks amazing on you.





AEGIS said:


> lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> you know the dress just kinda works.  i don't typically buy dresses that are straight up and down.  i dont't have hips but i have thigh and bum lol.  typically doesn't work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you look great!





baysidebeauty said:


>


----------



## Butterfly_77

Hello gorgeous !!! This must be one of my favorite looks from you! I love the dress and I adore this print! Well done for getting it in the sale 




megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore the Naria dress in Short Halo that I got from the Nordstrom sale.


----------



## AEGIS

mellva said:


> I would wait. I have seen this dress pop up on ebay many times and it looks like the seller just put a hang tag on the inside label. She only has one pic too. I also looked at her feedback and she has only sold one item. You can get this dress for $130 on ebay if you wait. Good luck!!!!





you are a great dvf ebay source.  thanks so much!


----------



## inspiredgem

Sorry I haven't posted much lately - I've been lurking but I got so far behind in commenting on all the lovely outfits that I've been embarrassed to post.  In any case, you all look beautiful as always.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Wow!  Great dress Meg!


Thank you Sammi



mellva said:


> Meg, you look gorgeous in this Naria dress. It's so nice to see nonwrap dresses. You look perfect in all of your DVF!!!


Thanks so much Mellva. I have more non wrap dresses than wrap. Until recently I just wasn't loving them on me. I think the false advertising bra helps. Anyway DVF has so many great styles it is hard for me not to experiment 


Butterfly_77 said:


> Hello gorgeous !!! This must be one of my favorite looks from you! I love the dress and I adore this print! Well done for getting it in the sale


Thank you so much Butterfly. I love everything about this dress too. Also for those bloated days you can also wear it with the flap not belted, really how genius is that!


----------



## kelbell35

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore the Naria dress in Short Halo that I got from the Nordstrom sale.



I love this print!  You look gorgeous!


----------



## Koga

mellva said:


> I would wait. I have seen this dress pop up on ebay many times and it looks like the seller just put a hang tag on the inside label. She only has one pic too. I also looked at her feedback and she has only sold one item. You can get this dress for $130 on ebay if you wait. Good luck!!!!


 
Thanks for your advice mellva! I love the leopard pattern but I'm terrified to end up with a fake item so I will definetely wait like you so kindly suggested.


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> you are a great dvf ebay source.  thanks so much!



Thank you Aegis. You are so kind to say that.


----------



## mellva

Koga said:


> Thanks for your advice mellva! I love the leopard pattern but I'm terrified to end up with a fake item so I will definetely wait like you so kindly suggested.



Your welcome. I will be on the look out for another DVF Leopard wrap for you. Please let me know what size you are looking for. I'm always checking ebay and I will let you know when I see an authentic DVF Leopard wrap.


----------



## megt10

kelbell35 said:


> I love this print! You look gorgeous!


 Thank you so much Kelbell. I fell in love with the print too but wasn't sure about the style. I wasn't sure that it would be flattering since I didn't think it looked that great on the model. So glad I tried it.


----------



## whoops

Hey ladies! I just purchased the Small Gingko Nude Julian Two from the DVF.com sale. (my first purchase from the dvf.com website! eek!) 

Does anyone have this dress or items in this print or have any IRL pictures? I've heard mixed things about the stock photographs and want to see if I can get better idea of how the color will look when it arrives.

Thank you ladies! DVF prints are so addicting!


----------



## kelbell35

I found the Nicola embellished dress at Century 21 a little while ago and had to buy it.  It was missing a decent amount of beads, but I've replaced most of them so far.  It is so delicate, and I have no idea where I'm going to wear it, but it is so gorgeous, I just had to get it.


----------



## hermespacific

Gorgeous!


----------



## mellva

Koga said:


> Thanks for your advice mellva! I love the leopard pattern but I'm terrified to end up with a fake item so I will definetely wait like you so kindly suggested.




Koga, I was just browsing through ebay and I wanted to warn you not to bid on this DVF Leopard wrap. This seller has a habit of buying used DVF dresses for cheap and then lying and stating the dresses are brand new. This seller just bought this used DVF Leopard wrap on ebay for $60.00 and now is reselling it for $229 and stating it's brand new. If you zoom in on the tag she has just attached, you will see that the tag is for a different DVF wrap dress. It says the name is :StrangeLove", which is another print and style. You can also see the inside tag has yellow sweat stains on it!!! So clearly this dress is used and not brand new with tags. She just used extra tags she gets from other DVF dresses she buys on ebay. I don't understand why this seller keeps on lying. She also has another DVF Leopard wrap that she bought used for only $40.00 and has listed for $339!! Here is her listing:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-DIANE-V...5294?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4605759f4e


----------



## mellva

kelbell35 said:


> I found the Nicola embellished dress at Century 21 a little while ago and had to buy it.  It was missing a decent amount of beads, but I've replaced most of them so far.  It is so delicate, and I have no idea where I'm going to wear it, but it is so gorgeous, I just had to get it.




You look gorgeous!!! I love this print.


----------



## mellva

whoops said:


> Hey ladies! I just purchased the Small Gingko Nude Julian Two from the DVF.com sale. (my first purchase from the dvf.com website! eek!)
> 
> Does anyone have this dress or items in this print or have any IRL pictures? I've heard mixed things about the stock photographs and want to see if I can get better idea of how the color will look when it arrives.
> 
> Thank you ladies! DVF prints are so addicting!




Hi, I had ordered that print online, but the color was very orange and I had to return it. I do not look good in orange.


----------



## megt10

kelbell35 said:


> I found the Nicola embellished dress at Century 21 a little while ago and had to buy it. It was missing a decent amount of beads, but I've replaced most of them so far. It is so delicate, and I have no idea where I'm going to wear it, but it is so gorgeous, I just had to get it.


 This is a gorgeous dress and it looks fantastic on you. I am sure that you will find an occassion to wear it.


----------



## mellva

mellva said:


> Koga, I was just browsing through ebay and I wanted to warn you not to bid on this DVF Leopard wrap. This seller has a habit of buying used DVF dresses for cheap and then lying and stating the dresses are brand new. This seller just bought this used DVF Leopard wrap on ebay for $60.00 and now is reselling it for $229 and stating it's brand new. If you zoom in on the tag she has just attached, you will see that the tag is for a different DVF wrap dress. It says the name is :StrangeLove", which is another print and style. You can also see the inside tag has yellow sweat stains on it!!! So clearly this dress is used and not brand new with tags. She just used extra tags she gets from other DVF dresses she buys on ebay. I don't understand why this seller keeps on lying. She also has another DVF Leopard wrap that she bought used for only $40.00 and has listed for $339!! Here is her listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-DIANE-V...5294?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4605759f4e



OMG this seller must be lurking on this form. She just deleted the auction for the green and blue DVF Judy that she claimed was brand new with tags and changed it to the used red and black DVF Jeanne. At least an innocent buyer did not get lied to by this seller.

To this lurking seller: I'm glad you decided to take down this other DVF Justin that you lied and claimed was brand new. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...IBUMCtoZ6k7aJuNii3YEA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
It's clearly used as you can see with the yellow sweat stains in the back label and you just threwn on a hanging tag. You also bought this used on ebay.


----------



## sammix3

kelbell35 said:


> I found the Nicola embellished dress at Century 21 a little while ago and had to buy it.  It was missing a decent amount of beads, but I've replaced most of them so far.  It is so delicate, and I have no idea where I'm going to wear it, but it is so gorgeous, I just had to get it.



This dress looks fab on you!


----------



## DC-Cutie

mellva said:


> OMG this seller must be lurking on this form. She just deleted the auction for the green and blue DVF Judy that she claimed was brand new with tags and changed it to the used red and black DVF Jeanne. At least an innocent buyer did not get lied to by this seller.
> 
> To this lurking seller: I'm glad you decided to take down this other DVF Justin that you lied and claimed was brand new. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...IBUMCtoZ6k7aJuNii3YEA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
> It's clearly used as you can see with the yellow sweat stains in the back label and you just threwn on a hanging tag. You also bought this used on ebay.



I'm convinced this seller is a member of tpf, because of an email exchange we had on eBay. She let something slip.


----------



## whoops

mellva said:
			
		

> Hi, I had ordered that print online, but the color was very orange and I had to return it. I do not look good in orange.



Thanks! I ordered it to beat the additional 20% promotion. so hopefully I'll like it so I don't have to return it. I don't mind orange so much. What tone of orange is it?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous, *kellbell!*

Thanks *DC and Mellva!* Scammers are NOT wanted here.


----------



## Butterfly_77

my DvF of today 

I'm happy to be dress twin with our beautiful meg! 


New Julian Two in Shibori Giraffe


----------



## Butterfly_77

looking gorgeous! excellent that you were able to replace the missing beads



kelbell35 said:


> I found the Nicola embellished dress at Century 21 a little while ago and had to buy it.  It was missing a decent amount of beads, but I've replaced most of them so far.  It is so delicate, and I have no idea where I'm going to wear it, but it is so gorgeous, I just had to get it.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Butterfly_77 said:


> my DvF of today
> 
> I'm happy to be dress twin with our beautiful meg!
> 
> 
> New Julian Two in Shibori Giraffe



What is your day-to-day style when not wearing wrap dresses?


----------



## Butterfly_77

"Serious" looking black or navy dress and/or skirt suits for official client meetings or very formal days in the office. Or for not so formal days, a shift dress and a belted cardi. Always wearing high heeled pumps and on most days a solid Hermès or LV woolen/cashmere scarf as the AC in the office is not very balanced....

In winter, a black pencil skirt, cashmere turtleneck and some high heeled knee high boots... 

But to be honest, those days are rare and i basically live in wrap dresses - i know, you are probably  all bored out here and i propably should stop posting the same dresses over and over again :shame:
I'm looking forward to try on as many non wrap dvf dresses as i can get hold of in my size in august, when i'm having access to a dvf boutique again! 




DC-Cutie said:


> What is your day-to-day style when not wearing wrap dresses?


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> my DvF of today
> 
> I'm happy to be dress twin with our beautiful meg!
> 
> 
> New Julian Two in Shibori Giraffe



That looks fantastic on you!!  


That print, however, looked horrible on *me*...    :storm:


----------



## baysidebeauty

kelbell35 said:


> I found the Nicola embellished dress at Century 21 a little while ago and had to buy it.  It was missing a decent amount of beads, but I've replaced most of them so far.  It is so delicate, and I have no idea where I'm going to wear it, but it is so gorgeous, I just had to get it.



Beautiful dress!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oh, no, no, no ma'am, please don't stop posting. I was just curious. I get in a zone myself where I live in white tees and cardigans - that is about as boring as you can get   I'm the opposite of you, I can't find a DVF wrap dress to fit me to save my life.  

Look forward to seeing you new dresses next month. 



Butterfly_77 said:


> "Serious" looking black or navy dress and/or skirt suits for official client meetings or very formal days in the office. Or for not so formal days, a shift dress and a belted cardi. Always wearing high heeled pumps and on most days a solid Hermès or LV woolen/cashmere scarf as the AC in the office is not very balanced....
> 
> In winter, a black pencil skirt, cashmere turtleneck and some high heeled knee high boots...
> 
> But to be honest, those days are rare and i basically live in wrap dresses - i know, you are probably  all bored out here and i propably should stop posting the same dresses over and over again :shame:
> I'm looking forward to try on as many non wrap dvf dresses as i can get hold of in my size in august, when i'm having access to a dvf boutique again!


----------



## mellva

Koga said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger and purchase this leopard DVF-wrap from ebay. Does it look real or should I be concerned? http://www.ebay.com/itm/120941948824?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619



Koga, I was just checking ebay and I saw this authentic DVF Leopard Wrap dress. This is an honest seller and this is a great price. I'm not sure if this is your size though. Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120947287973?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

Koga, I hope you win this dress!!! Good luck.


----------



## mellva

whoops said:


> Thanks! I ordered it to beat the additional 20% promotion. so hopefully I'll like it so I don't have to return it. I don't mind orange so much. What tone of orange is it?



Hi, it's the color of an orange. It's a very pretty bright orange. Hope that helps.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> my DvF of today
> 
> I'm happy to be dress twin with our beautiful meg!
> 
> 
> New Julian Two in Shibori Giraffe


 I love it! You look fantastic Butterfly.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> "Serious" looking black or navy dress and/or skirt suits for official client meetings or very formal days in the office. Or for not so formal days, a shift dress and a belted cardi. Always wearing high heeled pumps and on most days a solid Hermès or LV woolen/cashmere scarf as the AC in the office is not very balanced....
> 
> In winter, a black pencil skirt, cashmere turtleneck and some high heeled knee high boots...
> 
> But to be honest, those days are rare and i basically live in wrap dresses - i know, you are probably all bored out here and i propably should stop posting the same dresses over and over again :shame:
> I'm looking forward to try on as many non wrap dvf dresses as i can get hold of in my size in august, when i'm having access to a dvf boutique again!


 I will never get bored seeing you in a wrap dress! They look fantastic on you and I get irl pics of how something might look on me. I have purchased most of my wrap dresses from seeing you in them .


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Koga, I was just checking ebay and I saw this authentic DVF Leopard Wrap dress. This is an honest seller and this is a great price. I'm not sure if this is your size though. Here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/120947287973?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> Koga, I hope you win this dress!!! Good luck.


That is so pretty wish I could wear a 2. I did just get an awesome dress from ebay. It is a style I had never seen before. I am taking it to the cleaners this morning because it has a musty smell must have been in storage and it is really wrinkled. I want to get it back before we leave for the beach next week. It will be the perfect summer beach dress. It is the Diane von Furstenberg Caledonia.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> That is so pretty wish I could wear a 2. I did just get an awesome dress from ebay. It is a style I had never seen before. I am taking it to the cleaners this morning because it has a musty smell must have been in storage and it is really wrinkled. I want to get it back before we leave for the beach next week. It will be the perfect summer beach dress. It is the Diane von Furstenberg Caledonia.




Meg, that dress and print is so beautiful. I know you will look beautiful in it. Please post modeling pictures after you get it drycleaned. I know I love this DVF Judy leopard print. This one would wonderful on you too and the color would look great on you. Are you sure you can't wear a size 2?  I wish I could wear a size 2, but that will never happen!!!!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, that dress and print is so beautiful. I know you will look beautiful in it. Please post modeling pictures after you get it drycleaned. I know I love this DVF Judy leopard print. This one would wonderful on you too and the color would look great on you. Are you sure you can't wear a size 2?  I wish I could wear a size 2, but that will never happen!!!!


 Thanks Mellva, I will post pics when I get it back. It is really unique the way the sleeves come off the shoulders and the length is perfect. I can't wait to wear it. I don't know how the Judy runs but since it is ebay I probably wouldn't risk a 2 even though I really love this print. I have tried a 2 in the Julian and it was just too small. Though on some wrap dresses aside from the Justin and Julian I think I could take a 2. The dress I just got I am sure I could have worn a 2 in it.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Thanks Mellva, I will post pics when I get it back. It is really unique the way the sleeves come off the shoulders and the length is perfect. I can't wait to wear it. I don't know how the Judy runs but since it is ebay I probably wouldn't risk a 2 even though I really love this print. I have tried a 2 in the Julian and it was just too small. Though on some wrap dresses aside from the Justin and Julian I think I could take a 2. The dress I just got I am sure I could have worn a 2 in it.




Meg, I know this dress will look wonderful on you, because you have great toned arms and a great figure. You are smart to not buy a dress on ebay if your not sure about the size. The Judy wrap dress, does fit tighter than the Julian and Justin. This is a beautiful print though. I can't wait to see your modeling pictures!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> That is so pretty wish I could wear a 2. I did just get an awesome dress from ebay. It is a style I had never seen before. I am taking it to the cleaners this morning because it has a musty smell must have been in storage and it is really wrinkled. I want to get it back before we leave for the beach next week. It will be the perfect summer beach dress. It is the Diane von Furstenberg Caledonia.



This is an older style and it is gorgeous on.  Congrats! 

I am wearing my Jessica wrap in Spring Shadows.  I won't post, because I've posted it before and it's not that exciting.  I just overslept and went for something in my closet that didn't require too much thought.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> This is an older style and it is gorgeous on.  Congrats!
> 
> I am wearing my Jessica wrap in Spring Shadows.  I won't post, because I've posted it before and it's not that exciting.  I just overslept and went for something in my closet that didn't require too much thought.



Post!! I remember seeing it in the beginning of the thread and loved it !


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> my DvF of today
> 
> I'm happy to be dress twin with our beautiful meg!
> 
> 
> New Julian Two in Shibori Giraffe



I knew you would like the giraffe


----------



## LABAG

sammix3 said:


> I knew you would like the giraffe


 Totally agree! Why did I miss that one


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much for you lovely comments!! 




baysidebeauty said:


> That looks fantastic on you!!
> 
> 
> That print, however, looked horrible on *me*...    :storm:





megt10 said:


> I love it! You look fantastic Butterfly.





sammix3 said:


> I knew you would like the giraffe





LABAG said:


> Totally agree! Why did I miss that one


----------



## Butterfly_77

I won't, promised......

there comes another one in a minute 

I'm sure you look amazing in any wrap dress - you have such a lovely figure to show off! 



DC-Cutie said:


> Oh, no, no, no ma'am, please don't stop posting. I was just curious. I get in a zone myself where I live in white tees and cardigans - that is about as boring as you can get   I'm the opposite of you, I can't find a DVF wrap dress to fit me to save my life.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you new dresses next month.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, meg! I'm glad to be kind of an enabler 



megt10 said:


> I will never get bored seeing you in a wrap dress! They look fantastic on you and I get irl pics of how something might look on me. I have purchased most of my wrap dresses from seeing you in them .


----------



## Butterfly_77

my wrap dress of the day....

New Julian Two in Forest Weave Deep Brown

sorry, it's a bit wrinkled (should have steamed it before wearing it).

This one is at least an inch or two longer than the new Julian's from spring/summer...although I found the arms rather tight (which normally is not the case for the Julian style; at least IMHO)


----------



## LABAG

pretty pretty.....
Butterfly my Burma small rose is being deliveried today-I cant wait till I get home-is it royal blue or more purplish? -EITHER WAY -Its a color I dont have -and it looked fab on you!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap dress of the day....
> 
> New Julian Two in Forest Weave Deep Brown
> 
> sorry, it's a bit wrinkled (should have steamed it before wearing it).
> 
> This one is at least an inch or two longer than the new Julian's from spring/summer...although I found the arms rather tight (which normally is not the case for the Julian style; at least IMHO)


 I love this print. Looks great on you. It is interesting that this one is longer. That is a plus for me. I wish the Callista was longer but it is fine with flats and low heels. Reminds me I need to post a pic of that one. Hopefully this week.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, my dear.

cannot wait for you to post pics of the burma small rose. it's quite a true royal blue; I do not see any purple in it 



LABAG said:


> pretty pretty.....
> Butterfly my Burma small rose is being deliveried today-I cant wait till I get home-is it royal blue or more purplish? -EITHER WAY -Its a color I dont have -and it looked fab on you!


----------



## Butterfly_77

yessss, meg, I was thinking about you because I'm sure the new length would be perfect for you to wear with heels. but the problem with DVF is, that each style/print is somehow different and maybe we would even see some differences length wise within the same print. I find this a bit bothersome, especially for those ladies that need to rely on the dvf.com site to order. in this way, it's always a surprise how the real length is of a dress.. anyway, this is just a minor problem 

please post a pic of your Callista - I'm sure it looks wonderful on you!



megt10 said:


> I love this print. Looks great on you. It is interesting that this one is longer. That is a plus for me. I wish the Callista was longer but it is fine with flats and low heels. Reminds me I need to post a pic of that one. Hopefully this week.


----------



## LABAG

Butterfly_77 said:


> thanks, my dear.
> 
> cannot wait for you to post pics of the burma small rose. it's quite a true royal blue; I do not see any purple in it


 thanks-the pics on ebay looked purple, but those at the dept stores look blue-and on you it was deep bue-CANT WAIT!!!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Post!! I remember seeing it in the beginning of the thread and loved it !



Aww, thanks! I am so busy at work today that I haven't had a chance to snap pictures of anything! 



Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap dress of the day....
> 
> New Julian Two in Forest Weave Deep Brown
> 
> sorry, it's a bit wrinkled (should have steamed it before wearing it).
> 
> This one is at least an inch or two longer than the new Julian's from spring/summer...although I found the arms rather tight (which normally is not the case for the Julian style; at least IMHO)



That print is really pretty.  When you wear it again, maybe try it with a darker  or metallic bronze shoe?  The nude is throwing off the print a tad.  Either way, it fits you well.


----------



## mellva

Hard to find DVF Julian Chain Link on ebay. This is a great deal and will not be around for long!!!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...=518271975694566994&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> This is an older style and it is gorgeous on.  Congrats!
> 
> I am wearing my Jessica wrap in Spring Shadows.  I won't post, because I've posted it before and it's not that exciting.  I just overslept and went for something in my closet that didn't require too much thought.



Duke, please post a picture when you have time. I love that print and I have been looking all over for it.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap dress of the day....
> 
> New Julian Two in Forest Weave Deep Brown
> 
> sorry, it's a bit wrinkled (should have steamed it before wearing it).
> 
> This one is at least an inch or two longer than the new Julian's from spring/summer...although I found the arms rather tight (which normally is not the case for the Julian style; at least IMHO)



Very nice!


----------



## LABAG

Butterfly_77 said:


> thanks, my dear.
> 
> cannot wait for you to post pics of the burma small rose. it's quite a true royal blue; I do not see any purple in it



I am going to learn how to take pics!!!
I absolutely live this print- its a funny blue-I see a deep purple- its so pretty


----------



## whoops

mellva said:


> Hi, it's the color of an orange. It's a very pretty bright orange. Hope that helps.



yup! that's very helpful! I had read earlier in this thread that the color was misleading from the stock images and wanted to mentally prepare myself for what might be in store when I open the box. Thank you!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you my dear 



baysidebeauty said:


> Very nice!


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke, thank you, you're totally right! I was thinking about the color of the shoes yesterday morning but forgot that I actually own a pair of drak brown pumps and then just wore the nude ones :shame:





Dukeprincess said:


> Aww, thanks! I am so busy at work today that I haven't had a chance to snap pictures of anything!
> 
> 
> 
> That print is really pretty. When you wear it again, maybe try it with a darker or metallic bronze shoe? The nude is throwing off the print a tad. Either way, it fits you well.


----------



## Butterfly_77

have it and it's really beautifull IRL!

any size 6 ladies around?




mellva said:


> Hard to find DVF Julian Chain Link on ebay. This is a great deal and will not be around for long!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...=518271975694566994&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> yessss, meg, I was thinking about you because I'm sure the new length would be perfect for you to wear with heels. but the problem with DVF is, that each style/print is somehow different and maybe we would even see some differences length wise within the same print. I find this a bit bothersome, especially for those ladies that need to rely on the dvf.com site to order. in this way, it's always a surprise how the real length is of a dress.. anyway, this is just a minor problem
> 
> please post a pic of your Callista - I'm sure it looks wonderful on you!


 
I was going to wear it to Shul this Friday since the weather has gotten really hot but got a Versace dress from the NAP sale that DH totally loved and asked me to wear on Friday. I may just save it for the beach next week. 
Yesterday I got my 77.00 Koto skirt in blue from the NM sale. I love it, then again I knew I would since I have it in the red as well. I also got the Edna Deco slice from DVF that was on sale and it is gorgeous. Talking of fit, it fits smaller than my other all silk Edna. It is fine but I agree that sizing can be a problem in the silk spandex Edna I take a 0 and the silk a 2 in this one a 4 would have fit too.


----------



## rock_girl

megt10 said:
			
		

> I was going to wear it to Shul this Friday since the weather has gotten really hot but got a Versace dress from the NAP sale that DH totally loved and asked me to wear on Friday. I may just save it for the beach next week.
> Yesterday I got my 77.00 Koto skirt in blue from the NM sale. I love it, then again I knew I would since I have it in the red as well. I also got the Edna Deco slice from DVF that was on sale and it is gorgeous. Talking of fit, it fits smaller than my other all silk Edna. It is fine but I agree that sizing can be a problem in the silk spandex Edna I take a 0 and the silk a 2 in this one a 4 would have fit too.



Please post pics of the Edna!


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> Please post pics of the Edna!


 You know I might do that today if DH is around. It has been so hot here the last few days that the last thing I have wanted to do is get dressed in anything aside for cut-off shorts and a tank Here is a pic on the model. I have to wear the dress pulled down more at my hips until I take down the hem. I did this on my other Edna and now it is the perfect length.


----------



## rock_girl

megt10 said:
			
		

> You know I might do that today if DH is around. It has been so hot here the last few days that the last thing I have wanted to do is get dressed in anything aside for cut-off shorts and a tank.



Lucky! We just left CA for TX and the rain....it just won't stop. O_o


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> Lucky! We just left CA for TX and the rain....it just won't stop. O_o


 That is too bad. It must be pretty humid.


----------



## rock_girl

Good morning ladies. Quick question... Should I post DVF items for help with authenticity in this thread, or in the Authenticate this Apparel thread?


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> Good morning ladies. Quick question... Should I post DVF items for help with authenticity in this thread, or in the Authenticate this Apparel thread?


 I would post here, there are some real experts on this thread.


----------



## rock_girl

I am looking to get my first DVF!  Would someone please help by authenticating these for me?  Thank you!!!

Item: Diane von Furstenberg NWT'S Vintage Classic Silk Wrap Dress -12- Purple/White
Number: 280915313166
Seller: fourneals
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280915313166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item: DIANE VON FURSTENBERG DVF VINTAGE JUSTIN LAUREL LEAF SILK WRAP DRESS 10 12
Number: 300739174809
Seller: sfnative333
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300739174809?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item: NWT Diane von Furstenberg Shilo Wrap Dress 12 Sailors Floral Navy Silk
Number: 360398322697
Seller: lucky-fish-clothing
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/360398322697?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Item: Diane von Furstenberg DVF silk wrap dress sz12
Number: 300721101714
Seller: rampe2005
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300721101714?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## mellva

rock_girl said:


> I am looking to get my first DVF!  Would someone please help by authenticating these for me?  Thank you!!!
> 
> Item: Diane von Furstenberg NWT'S Vintage Classic Silk Wrap Dress -12- Purple/White
> Number: 280915313166
> Seller: fourneals
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/280915313166?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item: DIANE VON FURSTENBERG DVF VINTAGE JUSTIN LAUREL LEAF SILK WRAP DRESS 10 12
> Number: 300739174809
> Seller: sfnative333
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300739174809?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item: NWT Diane von Furstenberg Shilo Wrap Dress 12 Sailors Floral Navy Silk
> Number: 360398322697
> Seller: lucky-fish-clothing
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/360398322697?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> Item: Diane von Furstenberg DVF silk wrap dress sz12
> Number: 300721101714
> Seller: rampe2005
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300721101714?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



They are all authentic DVF dresses, but do not buy from SFNATIVE333 she is the biggest liar on ebay. I have bought from Luckfishclothing and she is a great seller and most important is honest. The classic vintage purple and white DVF dress is gorgeous and that is a great deal. I am not familiar with the other seller, but that dress looks authentic. I might ask for a picture of the inside tag and side tag.


----------



## Butterfly_77

mellva said:


> They are all authentic DVF dresses, but do not buy from SFNATIVE333 she is the biggest liar on ebay. I have bought from Luckfishclothing and she is a great seller and most important is honest. The classic vintage purple and white DVF dress is gorgeous and that is a great deal. I am not familiar with the other seller, but that dress looks authentic. I might ask for a picture of the inside tag and side tag.



.....and also be careful about the sizes: snative tends to very unclear about the sizes: this one is a 10 in fact and might be to small if you're a 12. Yes, wraps have a certain degree of flexibility but i learned the hard way when buying a size down.... 

Good luck and welcome to the slippery road....


----------



## Butterfly_77

my wrap of the day...

Limited edition New Jeanne Two in Vintage Leopard Nude

...sorry for the crappy iPhone pic....it was very early this morning, when I left the house


----------



## mellva

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day...
> 
> Limited edition New Jeanne Two in Vintage Leopard Nude
> 
> ...sorry for the crappy iPhone pic....it was very early this morning, when I left the house



I love this print!!! It looks great on you!!!


----------



## rock_girl

mellva said:
			
		

> They are all authentic DVF dresses, but do not buy from SFNATIVE333 she is the biggest liar on ebay. I have bought from Luckfishclothing and she is a great seller and most important is honest. The classic vintage purple and white DVF dress is gorgeous and that is a great deal. I am not familiar with the other seller, but that dress looks authentic. I might ask for a picture of the inside tag and side tag.



Thanks Mellva! I will get additional photos of the tags.


----------



## rock_girl

Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> .....and also be careful about the sizes: snative tends to very unclear about the sizes: this one is a 10 in fact and might be to small if you're a 12. Yes, wraps have a certain degree of flexibility but i learned the hard way when buying a size down....
> 
> Good luck and welcome to the slippery road....



I tried on sizes 10 & 12 this weekend. I could do either, but the 12 fits my shoulders better.

Looking forward to my first DVF!!


----------



## rock_girl

Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> my wrap of the day...
> 
> Limited edition New Jeanne Two in Vintage Leopard Nude
> 
> ...sorry for the crappy iPhone pic....it was very early this morning, when I left the house



I love this print!


----------



## inspiredgem

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day...
> 
> Limited edition New Jeanne Two in Vintage Leopard Nude
> 
> ...sorry for the crappy iPhone pic....it was very early this morning, when I left the house



Thank you - I was just about to post asking if anyone had seen this print IRL 

I do really love it and it looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day...
> 
> Limited edition New Jeanne Two in Vintage Leopard Nude
> 
> ...sorry for the crappy iPhone pic....it was very early this morning, when I left the house



This put me over the edge! Will be my fall wrap - perfect perfect perfect!


----------



## sammix3

rock_girl said:


> I tried on sizes 10 & 12 this weekend. I could do either, but the 12 fits my shoulders better.
> 
> Looking forward to my first DVF!!



Yay!  Welcome to the club and don't forget to post pics


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day...
> 
> Limited edition New Jeanne Two in Vintage Leopard Nude
> 
> ...sorry for the crappy iPhone pic....it was very early this morning, when I left the house



Wraps just look perfect on you!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> You know I might do that today if DH is around. It has been so hot here the last few days that the last thing I have wanted to do is get dressed in anything aside for cut-off shorts and a tank Here is a pic on the model. I have to wear the dress pulled down more at my hips until I take down the hem. I did this on my other Edna and now it is the perfect length.



What a pretty print.  How many Ednas do you have now?


----------



## hermespacific

mellva said:


> They are all authentic DVF dresses, but do not buy from SFNATIVE333 she is the biggest liar on ebay. I have bought from Luckfishclothing and she is a great seller and most important is honest. The classic vintage purple and white DVF dress is gorgeous and that is a great deal. I am not familiar with the other seller, but that dress looks authentic. I might ask for a picture of the inside tag and side tag.


I've purchased twice from SFNative and couldn't have been more pleased. Another seller I've purchased from on was a delight as well.........if I may, I can recommend


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, mellva! 



mellva said:


> I love this print!!! It looks great on you!!!


 
thank you, rock_girl! I was a bit unsure if it's office appropriate, but in the end, I think it's ok to wear it to the office on a non formal day 



rock_girl said:


> I love this print!


 
thank you so much, inspiredgem. When I ordered the new dresses, this one was the last to go in the basket because I was not sure whether I'm gonna like the print or not. I'm glad I bought it 



inspiredgem said:


> Thank you - I was just about to post asking if anyone had seen this print IRL
> 
> I do really love it and it looks fantastic on you!


 
 yeah, Greentea! I'm happy to have enabled you!! Cannot wait to see your in action pics..... 



Greentea said:


> This put me over the edge! Will be my fall wrap - perfect perfect perfect!


 
hey, hun, nice to see you around  thank you so much for your lovely comment!



sammix3 said:


> Wraps just look perfect on you!


----------



## Butterfly_77

yess, please. We're all always interested in good sellers on ebay! 



hermespacific said:


> I've purchased twice from SFNative and couldn't have been more pleased. Another seller I've purchased from on was a delight as well.........if I may, I can recommend


----------



## mellva

hermespacific said:


> I've purchased twice from SFNative and couldn't have been more pleased. Another seller I've purchased from on was a delight as well.........if I may, I can recommend



SFNAtive lies in her auctions. Please see this post below and how she lied and stated this dress was brand new, when in fact it had sweat stains and she threw some tags on it. And she resells for triple the price she paid for the used DVF dresses she sells. Yes, please post other honest sellers that you have bought from. 

"OMG this seller must be lurking on this form. She just deleted the  auction for the green and blue DVF Judy that she claimed was brand new  with tags and changed it to the used red and black DVF Jeanne. At least  an innocent buyer did not get lied to by this seller.

To this lurking seller: I'm glad you decided to take down this other DVF Justin that you lied and claimed was brand new. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...vip=true&rt=nc
It's clearly used as you can see with the yellow sweat stains in the  back label and you just threwn on a hanging tag. You also bought this  used on ebay."


----------



## mellva

Bloomingdales is having a great sale on DVF right now!!!


----------



## mellva

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day...
> 
> Limited edition New Jeanne Two in Vintage Leopard Nude
> 
> ...sorry for the crappy iPhone pic....it was very early this morning, when I left the house




Butterfly I really want this print now. It looks so good on you!!!  Did you buy this one at DVF online or in store?


----------



## Butterfly_77

Thank you so much, dear mellva.

I bought it online and I believe that it's an limited (but have no idea on "how" limited)online exclusive 



mellva said:


> Butterfly I really want this print now. It looks so good on you!!! Did you buy this one at DVF online or in store?


----------



## rock_girl

hermespacific said:
			
		

> I've purchased twice from SFNative and couldn't have been more pleased. Another seller I've purchased from on was a delight as well.........if I may, I can recommend



I would appreciate the recommendation. Thanks!


----------



## mellva

Butterfly_77 said:


> Thank you so much, dear mellva.
> 
> I bought it online and I believe that it's an limited (but have no idea on "how" limited)online exclusive



Thanks so much Butterfly!!! I just found it on DVF and I put it in my cart. I hope DVF has another coupon code or sale coming up!!!


----------



## mellva

rock_girl said:


> I would appreciate the recommendation. Thanks!




I would avoid any sellers with private auctions, because they are hiding something. They could be shill bidding on their own auctions or they don't want other people contacting their buyers about the items they just sold. To me a private auction is a bid red flag and it means I might not be able to trust that seller.  Some great sellers that I have used are:ilalum89 and I know Butterfly also recommended this seller, 3662marina, Rubysdeals. I hope this helps.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day...
> 
> Limited edition New Jeanne Two in Vintage Leopard Nude
> 
> ...sorry for the crappy iPhone pic....it was very early this morning, when I left the house


 Ok, I think I need this it looks gorgeous on you. I love it!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> What a pretty print. How many Ednas do you have now?


 I have 4 Ednas. I love them. They are so pretty without being clingy. In the silk spandex I have a size 2 which is too big and has to be worn with a cami and size 0 which fits perfectly. In the all silk print Edna they are both size 2 and the last one is smaller than my first. I took it to the cleaners to have the hem let down. I will post pics when I get it back.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> I would avoid any sellers with private auctions, because they are hiding something. They could be shill bidding on their own auctions or they don't want other people contacting their buyers about the items they just sold. To me a private auction is a bid red flag and it means I might not be able to trust that seller. Some great sellers that I have used are:ilalum89 and I know Butterfly also recommended this seller, 3662marina, Rubysdeals. I hope this helps.


 I second Marina as well. Her items may be a bit higher priced than other sellers but everything she sells is authentic, well packed and just as described.


----------



## megt10

Ladies I wore the Callista last night to dinner. I am not sure how I feel about the dress. I had a lot of problems figuring out how the ties were supposed to go. I couldn't keep the top part from draping open even with fashion tape. I had to add a super padded bra and a cami. I am wondering if perhaps it runs large and if I should have sized down. The wrap part of the dress was all the way over past my hip which made the ties look weird. I finally got it to look nice but it was a lot of work. I don't remember it being like this when I first tried it on, oh well. Not sure that I would recommend this dress. On the upside it seemed perfectly long enough without letting down the hem. I was even able to wear super high wedge shoes.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> I second Marina as well. Her items may be a bit higher priced than other sellers but everything she sells is authentic, well packed and just as described.




Meg, I love Marina. She is an honest and wonderful seller. All of her items are authentic and brand new with tags on them. She is not a reseller either.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Ladies I wore the Callista last night to dinner. I am not sure how I feel about the dress. I had a lot of problems figuring out how the ties were supposed to go. I couldn't keep the top part from draping open even with fashion tape. I had to add a super padded bra and a cami. I am wondering if perhaps it runs large and if I should have sized down. The wrap part of the dress was all the way over past my hip which made the ties look weird. I finally got it to look nice but it was a lot of work. I don't remember it being like this when I first tried it on, oh well. Not sure that I would recommend this dress. On the upside it seemed perfectly long enough without letting down the hem. I was even able to wear super high wedge shoes.




Meg, you look gorgeous!!! I love this print and I have been wanting to see the Callista on. Can you let me know how this fits? Is it longer or shorter than the Jeanne?


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, you look gorgeous!!! I love this print and I have been wanting to see the Callista on. Can you let me know how this fits? Is it longer or shorter than the Jeanne?


Thank you Mellva you are always so kind. I think the Callista runs a little larger than the Jeanne. I think I might try this dress in a 2 to see if it makes a difference. It is a little shorter than the Jeanne as well. I am not fond of how it drapes in the front. I couldn't wear it without a cami which kinda defeats the purpose of a tank dress for summer. I tried several bras on and the full on could stop a bullet padded bra worked the best with the dress. I think this is a great style for someone with a really large chest. Here is another pic and in this one you can see how far down the front drapes.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Thank you Mellva you are always so kind. I think the Callista runs a little larger than the Jeanne. I think I might try this dress in a 2 to see if it makes a difference. It is a little shorter than the Jeanne as well. I am not fond of how it drapes in the front. I couldn't wear it without a cami which kinda defeats the purpose of a tank dress for summer. I tried several bras on and the full on could stop a bullet padded bra worked the best with the dress. I think this is a great style for someone with a really large chest. Here is another pic and in this one you can see how far down the front drapes.



Meg, thank you for posting another picture. I think it looks great on you. I wish it was not shorter than the Jeanne though. I like my dresses to be a little longer on me. I think you should keep the dress, because it looks gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

mellva said:


> Bloomingdales is having a great sale on DVF right now!!!



So is DVF.com!  The Final Sale stuff is really cheap.  I might have picked up a blouse...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day...
> 
> Limited edition New Jeanne Two in Vintage Leopard Nude
> 
> ...sorry for the crappy iPhone pic....it was very early this morning, when I left the house





megt10 said:


> Thank you Mellva you are always so kind. I think the Callista runs a little larger than the Jeanne. I think I might try this dress in a 2 to see if it makes a difference. It is a little shorter than the Jeanne as well. I am not fond of how it drapes in the front. I couldn't wear it without a cami which kinda defeats the purpose of a tank dress for summer. I tried several bras on and the full on could stop a bullet padded bra worked the best with the dress. I think this is a great style for someone with a really large chest. Here is another pic and in this one you can see how far down the front drapes.



Looking good ladies!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, thank you for posting another picture. I think it looks great on you. I wish it was not shorter than the Jeanne though. I like my dresses to be a little longer on me. I think you should keep the dress, because it looks gorgeous on you!!!


 Thanks Mellva, I will be keeping it since I have worn it, cleaned it etc. I just looked at the pic on the DVF model and I guess mine fits the same way as it is pictured on her. I doubt that I would buy another of this style since it was a lot of work to get it to look good, can't just throw it on and go. Too bad though because the concept is good.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Looking good ladies!


 Thanks Duke and for the heads up on Final Sale


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Thanks Duke and for the heads up on Final Sale


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> So is DVF.com!  The Final Sale stuff is really cheap.  I might have picked up a blouse...



Duke, thank you for letting us know about DVF's final sale. What blouse did you score?


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> Ladies I wore the Callista last night to dinner. I am not sure how I feel about the dress. I had a lot of problems figuring out how the ties were supposed to go. I couldn't keep the top part from draping open even with fashion tape. I had to add a super padded bra and a cami. I am wondering if perhaps it runs large and if I should have sized down. The wrap part of the dress was all the way over past my hip which made the ties look weird. I finally got it to look nice but it was a lot of work. I don't remember it being like this when I first tried it on, oh well. Not sure that I would recommend this dress. On the upside it seemed perfectly long enough without letting down the hem. I was even able to wear super high wedge shoes.


I think it looks great on you!  It's a really pretty print too!


----------



## inspiredgem

My sale items just arrived from DVF!  I wasn't sure if I was going to keep all three cardigans but they're so soft and comfy that I just can't part with them.


----------



## LABAG

keep em! all differnt colors, and love the burma on you too, got it as well at their sale.


----------



## LABAG

An comments on the Jeanne snake small print? are the colors too pale ?
I cant decide whether I love it or not.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanks, Duke 



Dukeprincess said:


> Looking good ladies!


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're looking fabulous in all of your sale items. Keep the cardigans, they're all lovely and in different colors 

I looooove the Burma Rose on you, BTW !!!



inspiredgem said:


> My sale items just arrived from DVF!  I wasn't sure if I was going to keep all three cardigans but they're so soft and comfy that I just can't part with them.


----------



## Butterfly_77

happy to play enabler once again.... 

I'm sure it will look gorgeous on your skin tone/complexion too



megt10 said:


> Ok, I think I need this it looks gorgeous on you. I love it!


----------



## Butterfly_77

I see what you mean - but only after you have described it. From the picture it looks perfect. I love the brown/white print on you!!



megt10 said:


> Ladies I wore the Callista last night to dinner. I am not sure how I feel about the dress. I had a lot of problems figuring out how the ties were supposed to go. I couldn't keep the top part from draping open even with fashion tape. I had to add a super padded bra and a cami. I am wondering if perhaps it runs large and if I should have sized down. The wrap part of the dress was all the way over past my hip which made the ties look weird. I finally got it to look nice but it was a lot of work. I don't remember it being like this when I first tried it on, oh well. Not sure that I would recommend this dress. On the upside it seemed perfectly long enough without letting down the hem. I was even able to wear super high wedge shoes.


----------



## Butterfly_77

the same here.....on one hand, I think it's cool but at the other hand, as I'm not able to see it IRL, it's too risky to just buy it over the internet. At the end, I got the limited edition leopard print and I?m loving this one!



LABAG said:


> An comments on the Jeanne snake small print? are the colors too pale ?
> I cant decide whether I love it or not.


----------



## Butterfly_77

my wrap of the day

New Jeanne in the wave print (sorry, this picture is really blurry, should have checked it first....)

this one is on the very short side and I wish it were just one or two inches longer...


----------



## rock_girl

mellva said:


> I would avoid any sellers with private auctions, because they are hiding something. They could be shill bidding on their own auctions or they don't want other people contacting their buyers about the items they just sold. To me a private auction is a bid red flag and it means I might not be able to trust that seller. Some great sellers that I have used are:ilalum89 and I know Butterfly also recommended this seller, 3662marina, Rubysdeals. I hope this helps.


 


megt10 said:


> I second Marina as well. Her items may be a bit higher priced than other sellers but everything she sells is authentic, well packed and just as described.


 
Thank you!


----------



## rock_girl

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Jeanne in the wave print (sorry, this picture is really blurry, should have checked it first....)
> 
> this one is on the very short side and I wish it were just one or two inches longer...


 
Is that print navy?  It's very pretty!  



inspiredgem said:


> My sale items just arrived from DVF! I wasn't sure if I was going to keep all three cardigans but they're so soft and comfy that I just can't part with them.


 
Oh...keep them all!    I just got a pari fo white jeans and was wondering what to wear on top...thanks for the inspiration! 



megt10 said:


> Ladies I wore the Callista last night to dinner. I am not sure how I feel about the dress. I had a lot of problems figuring out how the ties were supposed to go. I couldn't keep the top part from draping open even with fashion tape. I had to add a super padded bra and a cami. I am wondering if perhaps it runs large and if I should have sized down. The wrap part of the dress was all the way over past my hip which made the ties look weird. I finally got it to look nice but it was a lot of work. I don't remember it being like this when I first tried it on, oh well. Not sure that I would recommend this dress. On the upside it seemed perfectly long enough without letting down the hem. I was even able to wear super high wedge shoes.


 
I like the print, but then I wear a lot of brown.    I don't think it fits poorly, but maybe a size down would be worth trying.  It's a lovely dress!!


----------



## rock_girl

Last one, I promise!  This way, I have an essential black wrap dress to go with the more colorful ones.  Thanks!!  

Item: Diane Von Furstenberg Jeanne Beautiful Wrap Dress Size 12
Number: 300739742579
Seller: geodude376
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300739742579?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## sammix3

inspiredgem said:


> My sale items just arrived from DVF!  I wasn't sure if I was going to keep all three cardigans but they're so soft and comfy that I just can't part with them.



Love them all! I hope you are keeping all of them considering that you got them all on sale


----------



## sabrunka

Hey everyone! I don't have a DvF dress yet, but I plan on getting one soon! Do you know any sites with good deals? I'm a US size 4 for reference! Thanks ladies!


----------



## Greentea

inspiredgem said:


> My sale items just arrived from DVF!  I wasn't sure if I was going to keep all three cardigans but they're so soft and comfy that I just can't part with them.



I'm an Ibiza addict! Fabby!!!


----------



## Greentea

Hey ladies,
I need help deciding between the new Jeanne 2 wraps in Python or Vintage Leopard Nude. Both limited edition prints. 

I don't have a wrap with black in it yet and it's a must-have for fall.


----------



## Dukeprincess

inspiredgem said:


> My sale items just arrived from DVF!  I wasn't sure if I was going to keep all three cardigans but they're so soft and comfy that I just can't part with them.



Everything looks amazing on you!  KEEP! 



sabrunka said:


> Hey everyone! I don't have a DvF dress yet, but I plan on getting one soon! Do you know any sites with good deals? I'm a US size 4 for reference! Thanks ladies!



You should try Nordstrom, NM and Bloomingdales.  They are all having great sales.  If you are a US 4, you might want to try a 4 and/or 6, because DVF tends to run small.

I am a US 4-6 and I wear a 6-10 depending upon the style!


----------



## inspiredgem

LABAG said:


> keep em! all differnt colors, and love the burma on you too, got it as well at their sale.


Thank you!  I've been wanting the Burma Rose dress for a while so I was thrilled to find it on sale.


Butterfly_77 said:


> you're looking fabulous in all of your sale items. Keep the cardigans, they're all lovely and in different colors
> 
> I looooove the Burma Rose on you, BTW !!!


Thank you for the compliments.  I think I may have you to blame for the Burma Rose wrap - I saw your photo and just had to get it!


Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Jeanne in the wave print (sorry, this picture is really blurry, should have checked it first....)
> 
> this one is on the very short side and I wish it were just one or two inches longer...


I love this on you!  Very pretty.


rock_girl said:


> Is that print navy?  It's very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...keep them all!    I just got a pari fo white jeans and was wondering what to wear on top...thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the print, but then I wear a lot of brown.    I don't think it fits poorly, but maybe a size down would be worth trying.  It's a lovely dress!!


Thanks!  



sammix3 said:


> Love them all! I hope you are keeping all of them considering that you got them all on sale


Yes, I am going to keep them all - how could I resist the sale? 


Greentea said:


> I'm an Ibiza addict! Fabby!!!


Thank you!  These are my first ones and I'm afraid to say that I may be an addict too!


Dukeprincess said:


> Everything looks amazing on you!  KEEP!
> 
> 
> 
> You should try Nordstrom, NM and Bloomingdales.  They are all having great sales.  If you are a US 4, you might want to try a 4 and/or 6, because DVF tends to run small.
> 
> I am a US 4-6 and I wear a 6-10 depending upon the style!


Thanks Dukeprincess!


----------



## Butterfly_77

lol, always happy to help enabling 

and thank you for your nice comments on the wrap of the day 



inspiredgem said:


> Thank you!  I've been wanting the Burma Rose dress for a while so I was thrilled to find it on sale.
> 
> Thank you for the compliments.  I think I may have you to blame for the Burma Rose wrap - I saw your photo and just had to get it!
> 
> I love this on you!  Very pretty.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Yes, I am going to keep them all - how could I resist the sale?
> 
> Thank you!  These are my first ones and I'm afraid to say that I may be an addict too!
> 
> Thanks Dukeprincess!


----------



## Butterfly_77

yes, it's kind of dark blue/navy and white - thank you so much!



rock_girl said:


> Is that print navy?  It's very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...keep them all!    I just got a pari fo white jeans and was wondering what to wear on top...thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the print, but then I wear a lot of brown.    I don't think it fits poorly, but maybe a size down would be worth trying.  It's a lovely dress!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

to be totally honest, I would try to get a New Jeanne Two in solid black. I found this version to have a better overall fit than the older Jeanne solid dresses. 

But besides this, the dress you have posted seems to look good - good luck!



rock_girl said:


> Last one, I promise!  This way, I have an essential black wrap dress to go with the more colorful ones.  Thanks!!
> 
> Item: Diane Von Furstenberg Jeanne Beautiful Wrap Dress Size 12
> Number: 300739742579
> Seller: geodude376
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300739742579?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Butterfly_77

you know my choice - but then, I'm just a little bit biased 

what's your complexion and hair color? Have you seen the Phython IRL (or is this an online exclusive as well)?



Greentea said:


> Hey ladies,
> I need help deciding between the new Jeanne 2 wraps in Python or Vintage Leopard Nude. Both limited edition prints.
> 
> I don't have a wrap with black in it yet and it's a must-have for fall.


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> you know my choice - but then, I'm just a little bit biased
> 
> what's your complexion and hair color? Have you seen the Phython IRL (or is this an online exclusive as well)?



I have fair/medium skin and dark brown hair. Haven't seen either in real life


----------



## baysidebeauty

inspiredgem said:


> My sale items just arrived from DVF!  I wasn't sure if I was going to keep all three cardigans but they're so soft and comfy that I just can't part with them.



They all look good on you!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Jeanne in the wave print (sorry, this picture is really blurry, should have checked it first....)
> 
> this one is on the very short side and I wish it were just one or two inches longer...



Great print!

Is there enough hemline fabric to have the hem taken down if you feel you need to?


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Thank you Mellva you are always so kind. I think the Callista runs a little larger than the Jeanne. I think I might try this dress in a 2 to see if it makes a difference. It is a little shorter than the Jeanne as well. I am not fond of how it drapes in the front. I couldn't wear it without a cami which kinda defeats the purpose of a tank dress for summer. I tried several bras on and the full on could stop a bullet padded bra worked the best with the dress. I think this is a great style for someone with a really large chest. Here is another pic and in this one you can see how far down the front drapes.



You always look so perfectly put together!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Great prices on the dvf.com final sale section - thanks for the heads up!

Nothing for me, though - the only thing I know would fit well and be flattering in terms of cut is the Maizeh dress (have it in black and LOVE IT), but I don't look good in white so that's out  

This past season just didn't do it for me...


----------



## svenesaes

Greentea said:


> I have fair/medium skin and dark brown hair. Haven't seen either in real life



I have the Python dress. The colors in real life are relatively muted rather than vivid, various shades of grey, from light to dark. The pattern is what gives the dress life and style, imo. I love it and it has garnered its fair share of compliments. I think any animal print in a wrap style is likely to be a smash, though! 

The Leopard print looks as if it is full of brown shades, and the pattern seems more vivid and higher in contrast than the Python. Not sure if the choice between greys vs browns, or lower vs higher contrast, might help you decide? I think they are both beautiful, and seeing Butterfly_77 in the Leopard has made me want that one too! 

Good luck deciding!


----------



## rock_girl

Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> to be totally honest, I would try to get a New Jeanne Two in solid black. I found this version to have a better overall fit than the older Jeanne solid dresses.
> 
> But besides this, the dress you have posted seems to look good - good luck!



Thanks for the feedback Butterfly. I haven't tried on the older Jeanne, so I don't know how it fits or sizes. Would you mind highlighting the major differences in fit for me?


----------



## Greentea

svenesaes said:


> I have the Python dress. The colors in real life are relatively muted rather than vivid, various shades of grey, from light to dark. The pattern is what gives the dress life and style, imo. I love it and it has garnered its fair share of compliments. I think any animal print in a wrap style is likely to be a smash, though!
> 
> The Leopard print looks as if it is full of brown shades, and the pattern seems more vivid and higher in contrast than the Python. Not sure if the choice between greys vs browns, or lower vs higher contrast, might help you decide? I think they are both beautiful, and seeing Butterfly_77 in the Leopard has made me want that one too!
> 
> Good luck deciding!


Wow - this helps me so much! I think the python is exactly what I had in mind in terms of shade. And it will look great with black tights and boots. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## svenesaes

^^^
You're welcome!!! Love your styling idea too!


----------



## enigmaLV

Hi Ladies, this is my first post in this DVF thread. I'd like to ask whether anyone knows the difference between the two Zarita dresses below? They're relatively the same, only that Tina Brown's dress is longer. Would you know if the dress sold online is the shorter one or the longer one? I'm more interested in getting the longer one. Thanks.
here's the link to the photo. Thanks everyone  
http://bfanyc.com/home/photo/351902#anchor


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> My sale items just arrived from DVF! I wasn't sure if I was going to keep all three cardigans but they're so soft and comfy that I just can't part with them.


 They are all keepers! You look fabulous. I have 2 of the three cardigans and I just love them. They just fit so well and are so soft.


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> I think it looks great on you! It's a really pretty print too!


Thank you so much inspired, I think the dress looked good but it took a lot of effort to get it to look that way, lol. 



Butterfly_77 said:


> I see what you mean - but only after you have described it. From the picture it looks perfect. I love the brown/white print on you!!


 Ok, so it isn't just me. I did look at the fit on the website and it seemed to be a similar fit meant to be slouchy but hell if I know how they managed the slouch without exposing the models chest 


Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Jeanne in the wave print (sorry, this picture is really blurry, should have checked it first....)
> 
> this one is on the very short side and I wish it were just one or two inches longer...


 It looks great on you Butterfly!


rock_girl said:


> Is that print navy? It's very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh...keep them all!  I just got a pari fo white jeans and was wondering what to wear on top...thanks for the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the print, but then I wear a lot of brown.  I don't think it fits poorly, but maybe a size down would be worth trying. It's a lovely dress!!


 You are right the dress is lovely and if I get a chance I will try on a size 2 and see if that makes a difference. In the meantime I just ordered some cami type bras to wear with it during the summer. 


baysidebeauty said:


> You always look so perfectly put together!


 Thank you Bayside.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Wow - this helps me so much! I think the python is exactly what I had in mind in terms of shade. And it will look great with black tights and boots. Thanks a lot!!


 I think the python print is you too! You must post pics when you get it.


----------



## mellva

inspiredgem said:


> My sale items just arrived from DVF!  I wasn't sure if I was going to keep all three cardigans but they're so soft and comfy that I just can't part with them.




I love all of your cardigans and your Jeanne looks great on you!!!


----------



## mellva

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Jeanne in the wave print (sorry, this picture is really blurry, should have checked it first....)
> 
> this one is on the very short side and I wish it were just one or two inches longer...




I love this on you Butterfly!!! It looks gorgeous on you. I have this same dress!!!!


----------



## mellva

Butterfly_77 said:


> to be totally honest, I would try to get a New Jeanne Two in solid black. I found this version to have a better overall fit than the older Jeanne solid dresses.
> 
> But besides this, the dress you have posted seems to look good - good luck!




I agree with Butterfly. The older Jeanne doesn't fit as well as the new Jeanne. The older Jeanne seems stretched out and the material seems to cling more.


----------



## inspiredgem

baysidebeauty said:


> They all look good on you!!


Thank you 


megt10 said:


> They are all keepers! You look fabulous. I have 2 of the three cardigans and I just love them. They just fit so well and are so soft.


Thanks Meg!  I just love the softness of these - and they're light enough for the warmer weather too!


mellva said:


> I love all of your cardigans and your Jeanne looks great on you!!!


Thank you for the compliments


----------



## inspiredgem

enigmaLV said:


> Hi Ladies, this is my first post in this DVF thread. I'd like to ask whether anyone knows the difference between the two Zarita dresses below? They're relatively the same, only that Tina Brown's dress is longer. Would you know if the dress sold online is the shorter one or the longer one? I'm more interested in getting the longer one. Thanks.
> here's the link to the photo. Thanks everyone
> http://bfanyc.com/home/photo/351902#anchor



Wow, that is quite a difference in length between the two.  I wonder if the shorter one was altered?  Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> Wow, that is quite a difference in length between the two. I wonder if the shorter one was altered? Sorry I'm not much help.


 It does look like it must have been altered. This is one style I love but cannot wear. I tried it on in several sizes and it was just too tight in the shoulders and back. I couldn't even get a size 6 to zip.


----------



## mellva

Koga said:


> Thanks for your advice mellva! I love the leopard pattern but I'm terrified to end up with a fake item so I will definetely wait like you so kindly suggested.




Koga, I just found a beautiful DVF Leopard Judy wrap in the print you wanted. This is size 8, but it would fit a size 6 perfectly. This style fits smaller and you should size up one size. This is a great deal and brand new with tags. It's not being sold by a reseller and it's not a private auction. Here's the link:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120949290968?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

Good luck!!!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Koga, I just found a beautiful DVF Leopard Judy wrap in the print you wanted. This is size 8, but it would fit a size 6 perfectly. This style fits smaller and you should size up one size. This is a great deal and brand new with tags. It's not being sold by a reseller and it's not a private auction. Here's the link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120949290968?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> Good luck!!!


 That is gorgeous. Mellva you are great at finding some awesome prints/dresses. Please keep me in mind when you see any size 4 wraps .


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> That is gorgeous. Mellva you are great at finding some awesome prints/dresses. Please keep me in mind when you see any size 4 wraps .



Meg, you would look beautiful in this print and style!!! I'm always checking ebay every morning for great deals on DVF.  I promise I will post the great deals. I will be on the look out for a size 4 for you.  You might even fit in a size 6, since the Judy wrap fits smaller than the Jeanne.


----------



## mellva

Meg, here's a used one in size 2. I love this print too. Anyone DVF ladies wear a size 2. This is a great deal!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120947287973?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## DC-Cutie

enigmaLV said:


> Hi Ladies, this is my first post in this DVF thread. I'd like to ask whether anyone knows the difference between the two Zarita dresses below? They're relatively the same, only that Tina Brown's dress is longer. Would you know if the dress sold online is the shorter one or the longer one? I'm more interested in getting the longer one. Thanks.
> here's the link to the photo. Thanks everyone
> http://bfanyc.com/home/photo/351902#anchor



I think the longer length dress is custom.  Because when DVF has events, they offer pieces to attendees to wear and they are sometimes custom fitted. The shorter dress has been posted here and thats the original length.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, here's a used one in size 2. I love this print too. Anyone DVF ladies wear a size 2. This is a great deal!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120947287973?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


 I wish this was my size. Probably a 4 would fit best since the Jeanne and Julian are a bit large on me but not enough to size down.


----------



## foxycleopatra

In my experience the JUDY actually ran larger than most JEANNE/JULIAN's.  JUDY has a built-in waistband (like that on the original/real vintage Jeanne's from the 90's).  The latest JEANNE/JULIAN's don't come with the built-in waistband.


----------



## mashanyc

foxycleopatra said:


> In my experience the JUDY actually ran larger than most JEANNE/JULIAN's.  JUDY has a built-in waistband (like that on the original/real vintage Jeanne's from the 90's).  The latest JEANNE/JULIAN's don't come with the built-in waistband.


I totally agree. Judy runs big. Everywhere, but sep in shoulders and waist/hips. I sized down and still have room. i could have sized down 2 sizes from my regular wrap size


----------



## mashanyc

enigmaLV said:


> Hi Ladies, this is my first post in this DVF thread. I'd like to ask whether anyone knows the difference between the two Zarita dresses below? They're relatively the same, only that Tina Brown's dress is longer. Would you know if the dress sold online is the shorter one or the longer one? I'm more interested in getting the longer one. Thanks.
> here's the link to the photo. Thanks everyone
> http://bfanyc.com/home/photo/351902#anchor


Zarita dress comes in 1 length. I think the reason it looks longer on TB is because she is wearing dress 3-4 sizes bigger than the other lady while still being pretty short. Or maybe they did make her a custom dress.


----------



## mashanyc

megt10 said:


> It does look like it must have been altered. This is one style I love but cannot wear. I tried it on in several sizes and it was just too tight in the shoulders and back. I couldn't even get a size 6 to zip.


I am pretty sure You can wear this. It feels awkward for the first 10 minutes then it stretches ALOT. You know what I look like and I have this in 0 and in 2. And i have pretty big shoulders/back too. You should give it another shot. Gray went on sale


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I think the python print is you too! You must post pics when you get it.



But it's sold out in my size.


----------



## Koga

mellva said:


> Koga, I was just browsing through ebay and I wanted to warn you not to bid on this DVF Leopard wrap. This seller has a habit of buying used DVF dresses for cheap and then lying and stating the dresses are brand new. This seller just bought this used DVF Leopard wrap on ebay for $60.00 and now is reselling it for $229 and stating it's brand new. If you zoom in on the tag she has just attached, you will see that the tag is for a different DVF wrap dress. It says the name is :StrangeLove", which is another print and style. You can also see the inside tag has yellow sweat stains on it!!! So clearly this dress is used and not brand new with tags. She just used extra tags she gets from other DVF dresses she buys on ebay. I don't understand why this seller keeps on lying. She also has another DVF Leopard wrap that she bought used for only $40.00 and has listed for $339!! Here is her listing:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-DIANE-V...5294?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4605759f4e


 
OMG, thaks so much for telling me Mellba! I'm a total newbie when it comes to ebay. You are a great source!


----------



## megt10

mashanyc said:


> I am pretty sure You can wear this. It feels awkward for the first 10 minutes then it stretches ALOT. You know what I look like and I have this in 0 and in 2. And i have pretty big shoulders/back too. You should give it another shot. Gray went on sale


I don't think it will work for me. A team of specialists couldn't get a size 6 zipped heck could barely get it up my back and the bottom half was just huge on me. Kinda reminded me of jeans from the 80's where you had to lie on the bed to get them zipped. Only I would have to lie face down and have 2 people tugging at the zipper to get it up and then I am pretty sure I wouldn't be able to breathe for long 


Greentea said:


> But it's sold out in my size.



Oh no, will they get more in?


----------



## Koga

mellva said:


> Koga, I just found a beautiful DVF Leopard Judy wrap in the print you wanted. This is size 8, but it would fit a size 6 perfectly. This style fits smaller and you should size up one size. This is a great deal and brand new with tags. It's not being sold by a reseller and it's not a private auction. Here's the link:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120949290968?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> Good luck!!!


Thanks so much Mellba! I might bid on that one but I'm not sure a size 8 would fit as size 6 is rather large on me?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Hi everyone!
I'm new to this thread and was wondering if anyone knows if the chevron Brygid dress is available anywhere.  I know its been a long time since its been released but maybe someone has seen it somewhere?
It keeps showing up on the Atlantic Pacific blog and every time I see it, I want it more!
TIA!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much for your nice words !



megt10 said:


> Thank you so much inspired, I think the dress looked good but it took a lot of effort to get it to look that way, lol.
> 
> 
> Ok, so it isn't just me. I did look at the fit on the website and it seemed to be a similar fit meant to be slouchy but hell if I know how they managed the slouch without exposing the models chest
> 
> It looks great on you Butterfly!
> 
> You are right the dress is lovely and if I get a chance I will try on a size 2 and see if that makes a difference. In the meantime I just ordered some cami type bras to wear with it during the summer.
> 
> Thank you Bayside.





mellva said:


> I love this on you Butterfly!!! It looks gorgeous on you. I have this same dress!!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

then you're really similar to me. I've just learned that the python print is grey, soI'm in 

Could you get both and then decide which to keep?



Greentea said:


> I have fair/medium skin and dark brown hair. Haven't seen either in real life


----------



## Butterfly_77

no, unfortunately not - there is just under an inch and I fear that it won't hang nicely...need to shape up a bit and then it should be ok 



baysidebeauty said:


> Great print!
> 
> Is there enough hemline fabric to have the hem taken down if you feel you need to?


----------



## Butterfly_77

wow wow....now, it's starting to get interesting for me as well  I love grey...

are you getting the Leopard as well?



svenesaes said:


> I have the Python dress. The colors in real life are relatively muted rather than vivid, various shades of grey, from light to dark. The pattern is what gives the dress life and style, imo. I love it and it has garnered its fair share of compliments. I think any animal print in a wrap style is likely to be a smash, though!
> 
> The Leopard print looks as if it is full of brown shades, and the pattern seems more vivid and higher in contrast than the Python. Not sure if the choice between greys vs browns, or lower vs higher contrast, might help you decide? I think they are both beautiful, and seeing Butterfly_77 in the Leopard has made me want that one too!
> 
> Good luck deciding!


----------



## Butterfly_77

yesterdays wrap (July 13th)

New Julian Two in Screens Blue 

...and CL's Simple 100's in Nude


----------



## mellva

Butterfly_77 said:


> yesterdays wrap (July 13th)
> 
> New Julian Two in Screens Blue
> 
> ...and CL's Simple 100's in Nude



I love this Julian on you!!! Gorgeous print and colors!!!


----------



## mellva

Do not bid on this DVF dress. This is a fake. Someone had posted about this dress a couple of weeks ago. It was listed before and someone bought it on ebay and returned it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261066770017?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mellva

Koga said:


> OMG, thaks so much for telling me Mellba! I'm a total newbie when it comes to ebay. You are a great source!




Your welcome Koga.


----------



## mellva

Here's another brand new with tags DVF Leopard Julian wrap. This is a gorgeous print and great deal.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290744241595?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## DC-Cutie

yakusoku.af said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm new to this thread and was wondering if anyone knows if the chevron Brygid dress is available anywhere.  I know its been a long time since its been released but maybe someone has seen it somewhere?
> It keeps showing up on the Atlantic Pacific blog and every time I see it, I want it more!
> TIA!



Your best bet, is to keep your eye on eBay. I was about to bid on a used one and the decided against it, the final bid was over $300 and it wasn't in perfect condition. 

Then a while later, my DVF fairy godmother and very good friend, *DukePrincess* saw one pop up on eBay. I was in morocco at the time and purchased it immediately for about $130, brand new with tags from a reputable seller!!!  

What size do you need so we can be on the lookout for you?


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> yesterdays wrap (July 13th)
> 
> New Julian Two in Screens Blue
> 
> ...and CL's Simple 100's in Nude


 Gorgeous Butterfly. I love the color of this dress and it is perfect with your Nude Simples.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> yesterdays wrap (July 13th)
> 
> New Julian Two in Screens Blue
> 
> ...and CL's Simple 100's in Nude



Is this a new wrap? It's really pretty and perfect with your nude simples


----------



## mellva

mellva said:


> They are all authentic DVF dresses, but do not buy from SFNATIVE333 she is the biggest liar on ebay. I have bought from Luckfishclothing and she is a great seller and most important is honest. The classic vintage purple and white DVF dress is gorgeous and that is a great deal. I am not familiar with the other seller, but that dress looks authentic. I might ask for a picture of the inside tag and side tag.



I wanted to give you an update about this seller that you had also asked about:

Item: Diane von Furstenberg DVF silk wrap dress sz12
Number: 300721101714
Seller: rampe2005
Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/300721101714...84.m1438.l2649

She is not a good seller. I bought a dress from her and it was stained and way overpriced. She is another DVF reseller. I should have looked at her buying history, because the dress I bought from her was used and she had bought it from another seller on ebay. She never communicated after I paid and I had to keep the dress. She does not accept returns and I do not want to deal with opening a dispute on ebay.
I wanted to add that every DVF dress she is selling now, she had bought used on ebay and is now reselling for double the price.


----------



## kelbell35

mellva said:


> You look gorgeous!!! I love this print.





megt10 said:


> This is a gorgeous dress and it looks fantastic on you. I am sure that you will find an occassion to wear it.





sammix3 said:


> This dress looks fab on you!





Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous, *kellbell!*





Butterfly_77 said:


> looking gorgeous! excellent that you were able to replace the missing beads





baysidebeauty said:


> Beautiful dress!



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## kelbell35

Butterfly_77 said:


> yesterdays wrap (July 13th)
> 
> New Julian Two in Screens Blue
> 
> ...and CL's Simple 100's in Nude



Gorgeous dress!  And as has been said, it goes great with those CLs!


----------



## mellva

Here's another fake DVF Jeanne. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gorgeous-Di...?pt=US_CSA_WC_Shirts_Tops&hash=item27c923ab33


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, mellva. I'm really into blue/navy lately 



mellva said:


> I love this Julian on you!!! Gorgeous print and colors!!!



thanks, dear! I'm so happy to have finally been able to purchase my first CL's. They feel so cool! Unfortunately just one day on the streets has damaged the pristine red sole - but I was well aware of this and the first scratches are probably the worst... 



megt10 said:


> Gorgeous Butterfly. I love the color of this dress and it is perfect with your Nude Simples.






sammix3 said:


> Is this a new wrap? It's really pretty and perfect with your nude simples



thanks, hun! yep, it's a new one from autumn collection. I love this print - it's so simple yet cool 



kelbell35 said:


> Gorgeous dress!  And as has been said, it goes great with those CLs!



thank you very much, dear kelbell


----------



## yakusoku.af

DC-Cutie said:


> Your best bet, is to keep your eye on eBay. I was about to bid on a used one and the decided against it, the final bid was over $300 and it wasn't in perfect condition.
> 
> Then a while later, my DVF fairy godmother and very good friend, *DukePrincess* saw one pop up on eBay. I was in morocco at the time and purchased it immediately for about $130, brand new with tags from a reputable seller!!!
> 
> What size do you need so we can be on the lookout for you?



thanks so much!
I'm about a 6 but I'll take any size 6 and up!  I'm getting desperate and if its too big I'll take it to the tailor.  I found one on a Japanese auction site but its a sz 2 and I know that will not work at all.
I have DVF Chevron and Brygid on my saved search list on ebay.  Any other key words that I should look for?

TIA!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I don't think it will work for me. A team of specialists couldn't get a size 6 zipped heck could barely get it up my back and the bottom half was just huge on me. Kinda reminded me of jeans from the 80's where you had to lie on the bed to get them zipped. Only I would have to lie face down and have 2 people tugging at the zipper to get it up and then I am pretty sure I wouldn't be able to breathe for long
> 
> 
> Oh no, will they get more in?



I sure hope so!


----------



## pr1nc355

Yay!  I can finally add to this thread.  I had a DVF wrap dress a few years ago, but wore it once and got rid of it cuz it stopped fitting me not too long after I bought it.  I picked this one up on sale at Saks today.  I think it's the Julian II in African tulip:


----------



## megt10

pr1nc355 said:


> Yay! I can finally add to this thread. I had a DVF wrap dress a few years ago, but wore it once and got rid of it cuz it stopped fitting me not too long after I bought it. I picked this one up on sale at Saks today. I think it's the Julian II in African tulip:


 Love it on you. I have been looking for this dress. I am going to have to see if I can get to Saks.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore my Flyma dress. I love this one because it makes me look like I have more of an hourglass figure as opposed to a ruler.


----------



## svenesaes

Butterfly_77 said:


> wow wow....now, it's starting to get interesting for me as well  I love grey...
> 
> are you getting the Leopard as well?
> 
> 
> I am stalking the Leopard (lol) but want to wait to see what other fall patterns the New Jeanne comes in. You are a great enabler; I bought the Burma Rose because of your pics!
> 
> Everyone always looks so lovely in their modelling shots btw; thanks to everyone who posts on this epic thread. Hope DVF.com restocks the Python for everyone who wants it!


----------



## mellva

pr1nc355 said:


> Yay!  I can finally add to this thread.  I had a DVF wrap dress a few years ago, but wore it once and got rid of it cuz it stopped fitting me not too long after I bought it.  I picked this one up on sale at Saks today.  I think it's the Julian II in African tulip:




I love this print.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Flyma dress. I love this one because it makes me look like I have more of an hourglass figure as opposed to a ruler.




Meg, you look gorgeous in this Flyma dress. I love your shoes.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, you look gorgeous in this Flyma dress. I love your shoes.


 Thanks Mellva. The shoes are Manolo Blahnik Suttiba and I just got them from the Barney's sale. They were originally 945.00 and I got them for 372.00. I wore them for the first time yesterday and was able to wear them all day without any pain, so I extra love them .


----------



## inspiredgem

Butterfly_77 said:


> yesterdays wrap (July 13th)
> 
> New Julian Two in Screens Blue
> 
> ...and CL's Simple 100's in Nude


Another beauty Butterfly!  The CL's are perfect with this!

Quick question for you - do you have the Jeanne in both the Limited Edition Leopard and the Spotted Cat Shade?  If so, which one do you prefer?  After discovering that the Python print is sold out in my size I'm trying to decide between these two.



pr1nc355 said:


> Yay!  I can finally add to this thread.  I had a DVF wrap dress a few years ago, but wore it once and got rid of it cuz it stopped fitting me not too long after I bought it.  I picked this one up on sale at Saks today.  I think it's the Julian II in African tulip:



Beautiful!  The colors are so vibrant and the dress looks stunning on you!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Flyma dress. I love this one because it makes me look like I have more of an hourglass figure as opposed to a ruler.



This is gorgeous on you Meg!  The style and the color are perfect!


----------



## sammix3

pr1nc355 said:


> Yay!  I can finally add to this thread.  I had a DVF wrap dress a few years ago, but wore it once and got rid of it cuz it stopped fitting me not too long after I bought it.  I picked this one up on sale at Saks today.  I think it's the Julian II in African tulip:



Welcome! You look fab!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Flyma dress. I love this one because it makes me look like I have more of an hourglass figure as opposed to a ruler.



You look great in this style!


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> Another beauty Butterfly! The CL's are perfect with this!
> 
> Quick question for you - do you have the Jeanne in both the Limited Edition Leopard and the Spotted Cat Shade? If so, which one do you prefer? After discovering that the Python print is sold out in my size I'm trying to decide between these two.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! The colors are so vibrant and the dress looks stunning on you!
> 
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous on you Meg! The style and the color are perfect!


 Thank you so much Inspired. I love the style and wish I could find it in black as well.


sammix3 said:


> Welcome! You look fab!
> 
> 
> 
> You look great in this style!


 Thanks so much Sammi.


----------



## Koga

Do you think this dress is fake or not? The leopard pattern is very appealing but I'm unsure if it's a size 4 or 6? Need a size 6...http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-DIANE-V...=628342376296608409&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&


----------



## mellva

Koga said:


> Do you think this dress is fake or not? The leopard pattern is very appealing but I'm unsure if it's a size 4 or 6? Need a size 6...http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-DIANE-V...=628342376296608409&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&




This dress is not fake, but why do you want to buy from this seller? It has been posted many times here on TPF that she lies in her auctions and she only bought this dress for $40.00 used on ebay. This is way overpriced and you can find this same dress again on ebay for a great price and honest seller. There is another DVF wrap in this same red leopard print that is brand new with tags for a great price. We also know this lying reseller lurks on this forum.

Here is a perfect example of this sellers lies:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

She had stated this used dress that she was selling was brand new when in fact it was used. She had just bought it used on ebay and threw on some hanging tags that she had. You can see in the pictures that the inside tag by the collar has yellow sweat stains on it!!! Someone had contacted her about this lie or she was lurking here on this forum and took that auction down when she was caught lying again!!!

I know there is one TPFer that posted on this forum that she had a good experience with this seller, but I have a feeling she is Sfnative and is posting under a tpf id.

I forgot to mention that this auction for the red leopard Jeanne wrap dress was originally listed as a DVF Judy leopard wrap and this seller was lying again. She had posted this original auction as a brand new with tags DVF Judy Leopard wrap, when in fact it was also used. She had thrown on a DVF hanging tag that said "Strangelove", which did not even go with that dress. When she lurked here on TPF and saw she that she was caught lying, she then changed the whole description. She deleted all of the pics and changed the description. You can see this by looking at the title of this DVF Leopard Wrap she is now selling. It still has the original title of DVF Judy Leopard wrap.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Thanks Mellva. The shoes are Manolo Blahnik Suttiba and I just got them from the Barney's sale. They were originally 945.00 and I got them for 372.00. I wore them for the first time yesterday and was able to wear them all day without any pain, so I extra love them .




Meg, you always score the best deals!!! Those shoes are gorgeous!!! I'm so glad you can wear your heels again and your no longer in pain.


----------



## Koga

mellva said:


> This is way overpriced and you can find this same dress again on ebay for a great price and honest seller. There is another DVF wrap in this same red leopard print that is brand new with tags for a great price. We also know this lying reseller lurks on this forum.


Thanks again Mellba! Do you have a link to that auction?


----------



## mellva

Koga said:


> Thanks again Mellba! Do you have a link to that auction?




Hi, Koga, here is the link to this auction for the brand new DVF Leopard wrap. It's in the red, black and pink print. This one is gorgeous and this is a great price.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DVF-Diane-V...4377?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item43b1bf78d9

I'm not sure if this is your size though. I will be on the look out for you. Anytime I see a DVF Leopard wrap I will post it here on TPF. Good luck!!!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, you always score the best deals!!! Those shoes are gorgeous!!! I'm so glad you can wear your heels again and your no longer in pain.



Thanks so much Mellva, they still have some on sale at Barney's. I know because I loved them so much I decided to get them in black. The heel is small too on 3.5 in. So even when my knee hurts these will still be wearable


----------



## Dukeprincess

pr1nc355 said:


> Yay!  I can finally add to this thread.  I had a DVF wrap dress a few years ago, but wore it once and got rid of it cuz it stopped fitting me not too long after I bought it.  I picked this one up on sale at Saks today.  I think it's the Julian II in African tulip:



Oh, I love this print!  This looks fabulous on you! 



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Flyma dress. I love this one because it makes me look like I have more of an hourglass figure as opposed to a ruler.



Great color on your tanned skin!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh, I love this print!  This looks fabulous on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Great color on your tanned skin!



Thanks Duke I love the color. It is one of my favotites.


----------



## Brooke0502

I got this dress the other day at Nordies for $120!!! It was a size 14 so they had to alter (thank you Nordies free alterations) it but it was the only one and on major sale! Color is Gray. I got it in and loved it so much today I ordered it in this Blue color as well and crossing my fingers it won't need alterations!!


----------



## pr1nc355

Great bargain, *Brooke!*  Sometimes, you just find a gem and have to jump on it.  Perfect example.

, *mellva* and *inspiredgem!*

*megt:* Thanks.  Looking good in that orange dress.  Good luck with your search at Saks.  They're having final act right now, I think.

*sammix:* Thanks.  I hope to have more to contribute to this thread in the future.  I love these dresses.

*Duke:*  Thanks.  So good to finally join you guys over here.


----------



## rock_girl

Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> yesterdays wrap (July 13th)
> 
> New Julian Two in Screens Blue
> 
> ...and CL's Simple 100's in Nude



Gorge!


----------



## rock_girl

pr1nc355 said:
			
		

> Yay!  I can finally add to this thread.  I had a DVF wrap dress a few years ago, but wore it once and got rid of it cuz it stopped fitting me not too long after I bought it.  I picked this one up on sale at Saks today.  I think it's the Julian II in African tulip:



Amazing!! 

I tried on this print thinking I wouldn't like it but fell in love instead. Just gotta track down my size...


----------



## rock_girl

megt10 said:
			
		

> Yesterday I wore my Flyma dress. I love this one because it makes me look like I have more of an hourglass figure as opposed to a ruler.



Lovely, and it show cases your tan!


----------



## pr1nc355

^^Thanks, S!  Yeah, it was an unexpected find.  I try to save where I can on clothes, and these dresses are so hard to find on sale.  When I found it, I tried it, and I was sold.

Meant to be: tulips are my favorite flower


----------



## mellva

Koga said:


> Thanks again Mellba! Do you have a link to that auction?



Koga, if you won the DVF Jeanne Leopard wrap from that reseller you had asked about, please post modeling pics.  It's the old DVF Red Leopard Jeanne. The one she bought used for $40 and then resold for $255.


----------



## mellva

Brooke0502 said:


> I got this dress the other day at Nordies for $120!!! It was a size 14 so they had to alter (thank you Nordies free alterations) it but it was the only one and on major sale! Color is Gray. I got it in and loved it so much today I ordered it in this Blue color as well and crossing my fingers it won't need alterations!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795689




That dress is gorgeous. I love that electric blue. Please post modeling pics!!!


----------



## megt10

Brooke0502 said:


> I got this dress the other day at Nordies for $120!!! It was a size 14 so they had to alter (thank you Nordies free alterations) it but it was the only one and on major sale! Color is Gray. I got it in and loved it so much today I ordered it in this Blue color as well and crossing my fingers it won't need alterations!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795689


I love this dress so much, I wish it was a style that worked for me.



pr1nc355 said:


> Great bargain, *Brooke!* Sometimes, you just find a gem and have to jump on it. Perfect example.
> 
> , *mellva* and *inspiredgem!*
> 
> *megt:* Thanks. Looking good in that orange dress. Good luck with your search at Saks. They're having final act right now, I think.
> 
> *sammix:* Thanks. I hope to have more to contribute to this thread in the future. I love these dresses.
> 
> *Duke:* Thanks. So good to finally join you guys over here.


 Thank you.


rock_girl said:


> Lovely, and it show cases your tan!


 Thanks so much Rock_Girl.


----------



## mellva

Here is a beautiful hard to find and rare DVF signature Jeanne in red and white on ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170879256332?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

Here's another beautiful red and white Julian for only $59.99!!! on ebay!!! What a steal!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...omLlgE6LmMRqOP%2B%2BU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mellva

This print is gorgeous. Very rare and hard to find too. I wish this was my size!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/26106775721...DX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Here is a beautiful hard to find and rare DVF signature Jeanne in red and white on ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170879256332?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> Here's another beautiful red and white Julian for only $59.99!!! on ebay!!! What a steal!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...omLlgE6LmMRqOP%2B%2BU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


 Loved the second dress but it is already gone.:cry:


----------



## Brooke0502

mellva said:
			
		

> That dress is gorgeous. I love that electric blue. Please post modeling pics!!!



As soon as I get it in, I sure will! I love the pop of the color! I hope it's that bright IRL!




			
				megt10 said:
			
		

> I love this dress so much, I wish it was a style that worked for me.



Aw why didn't it work? You could pull it off!! I love the back, it zips all the way down!


----------



## megt10

Brooke0502 said:


> As soon as I get it in, I sure will! I love the pop of the color! I hope it's that bright IRL!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw why didn't it work? You could pull it off!! I love the back, it zips all the way down!


 It didn't work because my shoulders are too broad. In this style dress I normally wear a size 2 but because of the cut and material even a size 6 was too small in the shoulders and back and it hung off my hips. Basically if I got this dress my tailor would basically have to remake it for me. So I will just admire it on you.


----------



## Butterfly_77

I very much like this print - you're the first to post it here !! 

and congrats on having found it in the sale 



pr1nc355 said:


> Yay!  I can finally add to this thread.  I had a DVF wrap dress a few years ago, but wore it once and got rid of it cuz it stopped fitting me not too long after I bought it.  I picked this one up on sale at Saks today.  I think it's the Julian II in African tulip:


----------



## Butterfly_77

what a happy dress with a happy color - perfect for summer 



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore my Flyma dress. I love this one because it makes me look like I have more of an hourglass figure as opposed to a ruler.


----------



## Butterfly_77

wow, this dress is gorgeous! Cannot wait to see in action pics 



Brooke0502 said:


> I got this dress the other day at Nordies for $120!!! It was a size 14 so they had to alter (thank you Nordies free alterations) it but it was the only one and on major sale! Color is Gray. I got it in and loved it so much today I ordered it in this Blue color as well and crossing my fingers it won't need alterations!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795689


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, rock_girl!



rock_girl said:


> Gorge!


----------



## Butterfly_77

you can be sure, I have 

I just took two pictures for you - to be honest, I don't know, which I prefer. The shade version is a tad too short but I love the grey/white/black colors and it's probably a bit "cooler" and not too animal like. The new vintage is a bit "louder" but still totally wearable. Sorry, I'm not of a big help here 



inspiredgem said:


> Another beauty Butterfly!  The CL's are perfect with this!
> 
> Quick question for you - do you have the Jeanne in both the Limited Edition Leopard and the Spotted Cat Shade?  If so, which one do you prefer?  After discovering that the Python print is sold out in my size I'm trying to decide between these two.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  The colors are so vibrant and the dress looks stunning on you!
> 
> 
> 
> This is gorgeous on you Meg!  The style and the color are perfect!


----------



## Butterfly_77

my wrap of today...

new Jeanne in Chain Link Medium

I'm still in love with this simple print! It's one of my long term favorites


----------



## Brooke0502

Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> wow, this dress is gorgeous! Cannot wait to see in action pics



Thank you! I'll post pics!


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of today...
> 
> new Jeanne in Chain Link Medium
> 
> I'm still in love with this simple print! It's one of my long term favorites



That's a classic! I love the 60's mod feel to it. It's on my wish list!


----------



## Greentea

mellva said:


> Here is a beautiful hard to find and rare DVF signature Jeanne in red and white on ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170879256332?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> Here's another beautiful red and white Julian for only $59.99!!! on ebay!!! What a steal!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...omLlgE6LmMRqOP%2B%2BU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc



Mellva - keep posting these great links! I'm looking for size 6 wraps and totally trust your eye on good listings!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, Greentea! It's now available on DVF.com; the picture seems to be the wrong one because the customer service confirmed that it's not the Julian but the Jeanne style...



Greentea said:


> That's a classic! I love the 60's mod feel to it. It's on my wish list!


----------



## Butterfly_77

I second Greentea.....thank you so much for posting the links. I'm rather a size 10, though 



Greentea said:


> Mellva - keep posting these great links! I'm looking for size 6 wraps and totally trust your eye on good listings!!


----------



## inspiredgem

Brooke0502 said:


> I got this dress the other day at Nordies for $120!!! It was a size 14 so they had to alter (thank you Nordies free alterations) it but it was the only one and on major sale! Color is Gray. I got it in and loved it so much today I ordered it in this Blue color as well and crossing my fingers it won't need alterations!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795687
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795689


I love this dress in both colors!


Butterfly_77 said:


> you can be sure, I have
> 
> I just took two pictures for you - to be honest, I don't know, which I prefer. The shade version is a tad too short but I love the grey/white/black colors and it's probably a bit "cooler" and not too animal like. The new vintage is a bit "louder" but still totally wearable. Sorry, I'm not of a big help here



Thank you so much for the pictures!  They're both really pretty so it's going to be a tough decision.  Right now I'm leaning more towards the vintage leopard - the longer length is better for me and I can really see wearing the brown tones coming into Fall.  


Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of today...
> 
> new Jeanne in Chain Link Medium
> 
> I'm still in love with this simple print! It's one of my long term favorites


One of my favorites too!  So classic!


----------



## mellva

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of today...
> 
> new Jeanne in Chain Link Medium
> 
> I'm still in love with this simple print! It's one of my long term favorites




Butterfly, you look gorgeous. I love the Chain Link on you.!!!


----------



## mellva

Butterfly_77 said:


> you can be sure, I have
> 
> I just took two pictures for you - to be honest, I don't know, which I prefer. The shade version is a tad too short but I love the grey/white/black colors and it's probably a bit "cooler" and not too animal like. The new vintage is a bit "louder" but still totally wearable. Sorry, I'm not of a big help here



Butterfly, I love both Leopard prints on you. My favorite one is the new vintage, which is in my shopping bag at DVF.com. I'm just waiting to see if they have a sale code soon.


----------



## mellva

Greentea said:


> Mellva - keep posting these great links! I'm looking for size 6 wraps and totally trust your eye on good listings!!




Greentea, I promise I will keep posting these ebay finds. I'm addicted to ebay. I check for great deals on DVF dresses every morning, before I go to work. I hope I can find some great deals for you.


----------



## Brooke0502

Here the gray one. I can't wait to get the blue one in! Excuse the spot on the mirror in the 1st pic.


----------



## mellva

Butterfly_77 said:


> I second Greentea.....thank you so much for posting the links. I'm rather a size 10, though




Thank you Butterfly. I will keep on posting for all of you. Are you sure your a size 10? You look like you could wear a size 4. You look wonderful. I will post size 10 for you too.


----------



## mellva

Brooke0502 said:


> Here the gray one. I can't wait to get the blue one in! Excuse the spot on the mirror in the 1st pic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1796339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1796340




 I love this on you!!! Your pink CL's are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Brooke0502

mellva said:
			
		

> I love this on you!!! Your pink CL's are gorgeous!!!



Thank you so much!! I still can't believe I found it, I've been looking for the perfect lace dress for ages!! 

The black ones are CLs and the neon pinks are Prada, girl I wish they were CLs!! I can't find any neon pink CLs! Prob a blessing I need to save!! I've been bad...


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Brooke:*  The Zarita looks great on you.  

Agh Chainlink, I am SO jealous, *Butterfly!*


----------



## Brooke0502

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Brooke:  The Zarita looks great on you.
> 
> Agh Chainlink, I am SO jealous, Butterfly!



Thank you


----------



## Greentea

Brooke0502 said:


> Thank you so much!! I still can't believe I found it, I've been looking for the perfect lace dress for ages!!
> 
> The black ones are CLs and the neon pinks are Prada, girl I wish they were CLs!! I can't find any neon pink CLs! Prob a blessing I need to save!! I've been bad...



That's what I call a Magic dress. Perfect for so many occasions! Looks great on you!


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> thank you, Greentea! It's now available on DVF.com; the picture seems to be the wrong one because the customer service confirmed that it's not the Julian but the Jeanne style...



OKay, great! Either works for me. Love it.


----------



## Brooke0502

Greentea said:
			
		

> That's what I call a Magic dress. Perfect for so many occasions! Looks great on you!



Thank you!! I'm ready for my blue on to get in!!


----------



## inspiredgem

Brooke0502 said:


> Here the gray one. I can't wait to get the blue one in! Excuse the spot on the mirror in the 1st pic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1796339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1796340



This looks beautiful on you!  It's such a nice shade of gray - I think it will go with a lot!


----------



## Brooke0502

inspiredgem said:
			
		

> This looks beautiful on you!  It's such a nice shade of gray - I think it will go with a lot!



Thank you so much, I'm hoping to get a lot of use out of both!

ETA: I wish more colors would go on sale! This might be my go to dress LOL


----------



## sammix3

Brooke0502 said:


> Here the gray one. I can't wait to get the blue one in! Excuse the spot on the mirror in the 1st pic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1796339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1796340


 
This dress looks amazing on you!  I looooove the neon pink shoes!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> you can be sure, I have
> 
> I just took two pictures for you - to be honest, I don't know, which I prefer. The shade version is a tad too short but I love the grey/white/black colors and it's probably a bit "cooler" and not too animal like. The new vintage is a bit "louder" but still totally wearable. Sorry, I'm not of a big help here





Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of today...
> 
> new Jeanne in Chain Link Medium
> 
> I'm still in love with this simple print! It's one of my long term favorites



Loving all the wraps!  You wear the animal prints so well


----------



## Brooke0502

sammix3 said:
			
		

> This dress looks amazing on you!  I looooove the neon pink shoes!



Thank you Sammix3  they are the best Prada shoes EVER!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're very welcome! I'm looking forward to your reveal!!  I'm sure you will love the vintage version!



inspiredgem said:


> I love this dress in both colors!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the pictures! They're both really pretty so it's going to be a tough decision. Right now I'm leaning more towards the vintage leopard - the longer length is better for me and I can really see wearing the brown tones coming into Fall.
> 
> One of my favorites too! So classic!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much - this print is so versatile and I love it!



mellva said:


> Butterfly, you look gorgeous. I love the Chain Link on you.!!!


 
lol, good luck and please let us know, if you have a sale code - I have one or two other prints on my wishlist 



mellva said:


> Butterfly, I love both Leopard prints on you. My favorite one is the new vintage, which is in my shopping bag at DVF.com. I'm just waiting to see if they have a sale code soon.


----------



## Butterfly_77

mellva, you're so nice to say that, but, yes I am a size 10  

I have real hips and I also need at least a size 8 for my shoulders  I have a couple of size 8 wraps and they are all a tad tight (and short) on me.....

thank you for looking out for me 



mellva said:


> Thank you Butterfly. I will keep on posting for all of you. Are you sure your a size 10? You look like you could wear a size 4. You look wonderful. I will post size 10 for you too.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you ladies! As I said, it's now available so grab it as long as you can 

Duke, now: R U N 



mellva said:


> Butterfly, you look gorgeous. I love the Chain Link on you.!!!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> *Brooke:* The Zarita looks great on you.
> 
> Agh Chainlink, I am SO jealous, *Butterfly!*


 


Greentea said:


> OKay, great! Either works for me. Love it.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thanky, hun! It's funny, because I was thinking for such a long time whether to get the shade version last autumn because I was unsure if I can wear it without looking strange....but now I love it 



sammix3 said:


> Loving all the wraps! You wear the animal prints so well


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> what a happy dress with a happy color - perfect for summer



Thank you Butterfly!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> you can be sure, I have
> 
> I just took two pictures for you - to be honest, I don't know, which I prefer. The shade version is a tad too short but I love the grey/white/black colors and it's probably a bit "cooler" and not too animal like. The new vintage is a bit "louder" but still totally wearable. Sorry, I'm not of a big help here



Love them both, I don't think either is too short.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of today...
> 
> new Jeanne in Chain Link Medium
> 
> I'm still in love with this simple print! It's one of my long term favorites



One of my favorites as well.


----------



## Princess Pink

YAY!!!! New Jeanne Burmese small rose on the way (courier just called to confirm).........


----------



## megt10

Brooke0502 said:


> Here the gray one. I can't wait to get the blue one in! Excuse the spot on the mirror in the 1st pic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1796339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1796340



Love it and it looks great with the shoes!


----------



## LABAG

Princess Pink said:


> YAY!!!! New Jeanne Burmese small rose on the way (courier just called to confirm).........


 You will love it! So Pretty........


----------



## Princess Pink

LABAG said:


> You will love it! So Pretty........



Thanks! It looks so beautiful.....it's actually my second choice; I had ordered (and received confirmation) of the Julian in Simple Garden Red, then received an email a few days later to say it was out of stock and what else would I like, I also really liked this one but don't have anything blue-ish so can't wait to receive it - disappointed about the SGR though 

It's my second DVF this month so now on a ban lol


----------



## svenesaes

Butterfly_77 said:


> thank you, Greentea! It's now available on DVF.com; the picture seems to be the wrong one because the customer service confirmed that it's not the Julian but the Jeanne style...



Thanks for the intel, *Butterfly_77*! I've been wanting this one for awhile but could only find it on Saks.com, and was hoping to get it at a discount. I just bought it from DVF.com and got the DVFINSIDER code ($50 off for those who aren't aware) to work!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Headed to work in DVF - Parah blouse, Ibiza cardi, and Kimmie skirt


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> Duke, now: R U N



Hahaha, no no, I am exhausted of wrap dresses, so I will just admire it on you.  I think the wraps in my closet that I never wear anymore would be angry with me.


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in DVF - Parah blouse, Ibiza cardi, and Kimmie skirt
> 
> 
> View attachment 1797212


Duke, you look gorgeous. The Ibiza cardigan is my favorite.


----------



## mellva

Greentea said:


> Mellva - keep posting these great links! I'm looking for size 6 wraps and totally trust your eye on good listings!!




Greentea, here is a gorgeous DVF Leopard Wrap in size 6. I love this vintage style and this color is gorgeous. Someone should bid on it, before one of the resellers snatches it up and resells it for $350!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150859346673?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649

Too late the reseller snatched it up. Well, at least someone can buy it again when it's relisted for $350!!! and marked as brand new without tags. 

Maybe, I should not post great finds on here, since this reseller is a lurker here on TPF.  Should I just PM you guys when I find great deals in your sizes?


----------



## LABAG

Princess Pink said:


> Thanks! It looks so beautiful.....it's actually my second choice; I had ordered (and received confirmation) of the Julian in Simple Garden Red, then received an email a few days later to say it was out of stock and what else would I like, I also really liked this one but don't have anything blue-ish so can't wait to receive it - disappointed about the SGR though
> 
> It's my second DVF this month so now on a ban lol


You will love it! its more deep purplish to me-and my friend got the red , and its a beauty-but my choice is the burma-hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Brooke0502

megt10 said:
			
		

> Love it and it looks great with the shoes!



Thank you


----------



## sammix3

Red Kimmie and my new CL nude patent Ron Rons


----------



## Brooke0502

sammix3 said:
			
		

> Red Kimmie and my new CL nude patent Ron Rons



Love the whole look!! You look great!!


----------



## Aurify

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in DVF - Parah blouse, Ibiza cardi, and Kimmie skirt
> 
> 
> View attachment 1797212


 


sammix3 said:


> Red Kimmie and my new CL nude patent Ron Rons


 
You look like twins, ladies!  Was it planned?


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in DVF - Parah blouse, Ibiza cardi, and Kimmie skirt
> 
> 
> View attachment 1797212



Duke, is your top from BCBG? So glad to be almost twins with you


----------



## weibaobai

Per my blog..DVF dress!


----------



## mellva

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog..DVF dress!




You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## mellva

Ladies, I will just PM you when I see great deals on ebay from now on. I'm so tired of the resellers lurking on here and grabbing up the great deals.


----------



## sammix3

weibaobai said:


> Per my blog..DVF dress!



Gorgeous!


----------



## Butterfly_77

wow, this is a gorgeous dress. You're looking very beautiful in it! I like the combination of the fabric and the grey color!



Brooke0502 said:


> Here the gray one. I can't wait to get the blue one in! Excuse the spot on the mirror in the 1st pic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1796339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1796340


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, dear meg, for your kind words 




megt10 said:


> Love them both, I don't think either is too short.





megt10 said:


> One of my favorites as well.


----------



## Butterfly_77

yeah! looking forward to see in action pics! 



Princess Pink said:


> YAY!!!! New Jeanne Burmese small rose on the way (courier just called to confirm).........


----------



## Butterfly_77

I'm so happy for you that you were able to buy it and even got the discount. I'm sure you'll like it. Please post pics when it arrives 



svenesaes said:


> Thanks for the intel, *Butterfly_77*! I've been wanting this one for awhile but could only find it on Saks.com, and was hoping to get it at a discount. I just bought it from DVF.com and got the DVFINSIDER code ($50 off for those who aren't aware) to work!


----------



## Butterfly_77

picture perfect! you're looking very good, polished and ready for a busy day at work!!



Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in DVF - Parah blouse, Ibiza cardi, and Kimmie skirt
> 
> 
> View attachment 1797212


----------



## Butterfly_77

can I come to you and free up all those poor wrap dresses out of your closet? 



Dukeprincess said:


> Hahaha, no no, I am exhausted of wrap dresses, so I will just admire it on you.  I think the wraps in my closet that I never wear anymore would be angry with me.


----------



## Butterfly_77

looking gorgeous! I love the Kimmie on you! Oh...and those CLs....



sammix3 said:


> Red Kimmie and my new CL nude patent Ron Rons


----------



## weibaobai

Thanks ladies!  Sammix3 you look wonderful in your DVF outfit!! 



sammix3 said:


> Gorgeous!


 


mellva said:


> You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Omg, I am dying that we wore almost the same outfit today, *Sammi!*  No, my blouse is DVF actually!

*wei:* Your Alastrina looks great on you!

Thank you so much *mellva, butterfly and sammi* for the compliments!

*Butterfly:* If you lived closer, I'd definitely let you rock them!


----------



## Greentea

mellva said:


> Greentea, here is a gorgeous DVF Leopard Wrap in size 6. I love this vintage style and this color is gorgeous. Someone should bid on it, before one of the resellers snatches it up and resells it for $350!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150859346673?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> 
> Too late the reseller snatched it up. Well, at least someone can buy it again when it's relisted for $350!!! and marked as brand new without tags.
> 
> Maybe, I should not post great finds on here, since this reseller is a lurker here on TPF.  Should I just PM you guys when I find great deals in your sizes?


Sure - that would be great! You're too kind!


----------



## Greentea

Duke and Sammi - both smokin' in your red Kimmie skirts!


----------



## pr1nc355

Butterfly_77 said:


> I very much like this print - you're the first to post it here !!
> 
> and congrats on having found it in the sale


 
Woo-hoo!  I love being the first!  It was meant to be for me--on sale, yes, but purple's also my fave color and tulip's my fave flower


----------



## pr1nc355

Butterfly_77 said:


> thank you ladies! As I said, it's now available so grab it as long as you can


 
The chain-link looked gorgeous on you!  It's available?!  Where?!!!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> looking gorgeous! I love the Kimmie on you! Oh...and those CLs....





weibaobai said:


> Thanks ladies!  Sammix3 you look wonderful in your DVF outfit!!





Dukeprincess said:


> Omg, I am dying that we wore almost the same outfit today, *Sammi!*  No, my blouse is DVF actually!
> 
> *wei:* Your Alastrina looks great on you!
> 
> Thank you so much *mellva, butterfly and sammi* for the compliments!
> 
> *Butterfly:* If you lived closer, I'd definitely let you rock them!





Greentea said:


> Duke and Sammi - both smokin' in your red Kimmie skirts!



Thank you everyone!


----------



## pr1nc355

^^*sammix:* Love the skirt with the RonRons.  Your pic made me wish I got to wear "real" clothes to work lol


----------



## Brooke0502

Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> wow, this is a gorgeous dress. You're looking very beautiful in it! I like the combination of the fabric and the grey color!



Well thank you so much! I appreciate that! I love it! If your considering it go for it.


----------



## mellva

pr1nc355 said:


> The chain-link looked gorgeous on you!  It's available?!  Where?!!!




The one Butterfly is wearing is from last year and that one is no longer available in stores. There is a brand new one on Bonz in size 12. I don't know if that is your size, but you would want to size down one size for this Jeanne. This one fits smaller.

http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Dia...anne-wrap-dress-chain-link-medium-12/43482495


----------



## mellva

Greentea said:


> Sure - that would be great! You're too kind!




Your welcome Greentea. Please let me know if there is a specific print or style you are looking for too.


----------



## mellva

Brooke0502 said:


> Thank you so much!! I still can't believe I found it, I've been looking for the perfect lace dress for ages!!
> 
> The black ones are CLs and the neon pinks are Prada, girl I wish they were CLs!! I can't find any neon pink CLs! Prob a blessing I need to save!! I've been bad...




I did not realize the Neon Pinks are Prada. I love those!!! Wear did you get them and how do they fit? Are they TTS?


----------



## Brooke0502

mellva said:
			
		

> I did not realize the Neon Pinks are Prada. I love those!!! Wear did you get them and how do they fit? Are they TTS?



Yes ma'am they are! I got them at Saks! IMO they are TTS! I got a 37 the first time bc I was told they ran small, way to big, then I ordered a 36 and they fit perfect! I'm generally a 36/36.5. They are very narrow in the toe area but they do give a tad, I don't think anyone can tell at least I hope not!


----------



## svenesaes

pr1nc355 said:


> The chain-link looked gorgeous on you!  It's available?!  Where?!!!



This was available on DVF.com just yesterday (as Butterfly_77 previously mentioned, it was the New Jeanne but had a picture of the Julian) but for some reason it is not showing on the website this morning. 

But, it is also available on Saks.com. HTH!


----------



## mellva

Brooke0502 said:


> Yes ma'am they are! I got them at Saks! IMO they are TTS! I got a 37 the first time bc I was told they ran small, way to big, then I ordered a 36 and they fit perfect! I'm generally a 36/36.5. They are very narrow in the toe area but they do give a tad, I don't think anyone can tell at least I hope not!



Thanks so much Brooke. I hope I can find a pair.


----------



## phiphi

i am so behind!! sorry to any of the lovely ladies here!!  



Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in DVF - Parah blouse, Ibiza cardi, and Kimmie skirt
> 
> View attachment 1797212



this is just beyond cute! i love it!



sammix3 said:


> Red Kimmie and my new CL nude patent Ron Rons



omg you rock this skirt too!! lovely, sammi!



weibaobai said:


> Per my blog..DVF dress!



pretty!



Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of today...
> 
> new Jeanne in Chain Link Medium
> 
> I'm still in love with this simple print! It's one of my long term favorites



i love the chain link print too! a true classic.



Brooke0502 said:


> I got this dress the other day at Nordies for $120!!! It was a size 14 so they had to alter (thank you Nordies free alterations) it but it was the only one and on major sale! Color is Gray. I got it in and loved it so much today I ordered it in this Blue color as well and crossing my fingers it won't need alterations!!
> 
> View attachment 1795687
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795688
> 
> 
> View attachment 1795689



gorgeous!! and what a steal! congrats!!


----------



## rcy

good morning.  .  .
could one you wonderfully knowledgeable ladies authenticate the following for me? tia!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-FURSTENBERG-SILK-JERSEY-KNIT-WRAP-DRESS-Size-6-Aqua-Navy-Blue-Print-/230827499907?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item35be642183

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-FURSTENBERG-Black-Beige-Geometric-Print-3-4-Sleeve-Wrap-Dress-Sz-6-/380455898443?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item5894f04d4b


----------



## mellva

rcy said:


> good morning.  .  .
> could one you wonderfully knowledgeable ladies authenticate the following for me? tia!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...9907?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item35be642183
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...8443?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item5894f04d4b




Those are both beautiful authentic DVF Julian dresses for great deals. Good luck!!!


----------



## Brooke0502

mellva said:
			
		

> Thanks so much Brooke. I hope I can find a pair.



Oops I forgot to tell you when I'm home I'll PM you the item number!


----------



## Brooke0502

phiphi said:
			
		

> gorgeous!! and what a steal! congrats!!



Thank you


----------



## mellva

Brooke0502 said:


> Oops I forgot to tell you when I'm home I'll PM you the item number!




Thanks so much!!!


----------



## rcy

Ty mellva!


----------



## pr1nc355

mellva said:


> The one Butterfly is wearing is from last year and that one is no longer available in stores. There is a brand new one on Bonz in size 12. I don't know if that is your size, but you would want to size down one size for this Jeanne. This one fits smaller.
> 
> http://www.bonanza.com/listings/Dia...anne-wrap-dress-chain-link-medium-12/43482495


 
Darn...I'm just barely getting into DvF, so I missed out on this print.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## pr1nc355

svenesaes said:


> This was available on DVF.com just yesterday (as Butterfly_77 previously mentioned, it was the New Jeanne but had a picture of the Julian) but for some reason it is not showing on the website this morning.
> 
> But, it is also available on Saks.com. HTH!


 
Thanks.  If it's on saks.com, maybe it's at the Saks stores?  I'll check out Saks again later this month, since my local store holds consolidation sales.


----------



## pr1nc355

I'm just barely getting into DvF again (prior to the Julian II I bought last Saturday, I haven't bought a single DvF piece since 2007), so I need some help with the sizing deal. The only wrap dress I have is the Julian II I posted myself in earlier, and that's a 4, a size up from my normal size. It was the only one in the store (Saks) that was even close to fitting me.  I'm about 5'4" and have a typical hourglass figure, with narrow shoulders and my bottom slightly wider than my top.  The 4 fit fine, but the top was a little loose in the shoulders and the bottom was snug.  I wear a size 2 in most brands.

Does the Julian run smaller than other styles?  Or are all DvF wrap dresses like this one in terms of sizing?


----------



## foxycleopatra

^^^Depends on the style (sometimes there's also variation depending on print even amongst the same style family) and season (e.g. the true vintage ones from the 90's -- that pop up on ebay every once in a while & are actually of better quality than the present wraps -- tend to run larger compared to the current ones......also the New Jeanne II's run larger than the regular Jeanne's from earlier years).


----------



## inspiredgem

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in DVF - Parah blouse, Ibiza cardi, and Kimmie skirt
> 
> 
> View attachment 1797212


I love this outfit!


weibaobai said:


> Per my blog..DVF dress!


Beautiful!


sammix3 said:


> Red Kimmie and my new CL nude patent Ron Rons


You look lovely Sammi!


mellva said:


> Ladies, I will just PM you when I see great deals on ebay from now on. I'm so tired of the resellers lurking on here and grabbing up the great deals.


Thank you for your efforts.  I've had the same thing happen after I posted some sale items from Nordstrom's.


----------



## sakura23

Hi Ladies. I would love some sizing advice from the experts here. I actually have two Jeanne dresses which I purchased here in Australia, but I want to buy some more online and don't know what US size I should be buying. 

The dresses I purchased are 10's, however I don't know whether this would be the US size or the Aus size (sometimes overseas designers change the sizing to match our local sizing). I am an Australian 10, and when I was in the US last month wore between a 6-8 normally however I didn't get to try on any DvF. My bust is about 37" and I'm 5'11. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *inspired and Greentea!*


----------



## weibaobai

Thank you inspiredgem!


inspiredgem said:


> I love this outfit! Beautiful!


----------



## Butterfly_77

welcome in this slippery thread 

It's hard to say, but if you already bought size 10s in DVF, I would go with this size. I bought DvF here in Europe and the sizing is the same - sometimes the european sites put the european or UK sizing on the webpage (for example, when ordering from Selfridges' website, you order in UK sizes and receive the US size...KWIM?)

at the end, you probably would need to try a couple of different dresses on to be able to tell your true size - it really depends from dress to dress with DVF. But for wraps (Jeannes, Julians) you probably can safely go with a US 10).



sakura23 said:


> Hi Ladies. I would love some sizing advice from the experts here. I actually have two Jeanne dresses which I purchased here in Australia, but I want to buy some more online and don't know what US size I should be buying.
> 
> The dresses I purchased are 10's, however I don't know whether this would be the US size or the Aus size (sometimes overseas designers change the sizing to match our local sizing). I am an Australian 10, and when I was in the US last month wore between a 6-8 normally however I didn't get to try on any DvF. My bust is about 37" and I'm 5'11. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Butterfly_77

my wrap of the day

New Julian Two in Forest Weave Deep Brown


----------



## Princess Pink

sakura23 said:


> Hi Ladies. I would love some sizing advice from the experts here. I actually have two Jeanne dresses which I purchased here in Australia, but I want to buy some more online and don't know what US size I should be buying.
> 
> The dresses I purchased are 10's, however I don't know whether this would be the US size or the Aus size (sometimes overseas designers change the sizing to match our local sizing). I am an Australian 10, and when I was in the US last month wore between a 6-8 normally however I didn't get to try on any DvF. My bust is about 37" and I'm 5'11. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated



This isn't much help to you probably but In my experience, DVF sizing is all over the place! I'm an Australian 12-14, (depending on the store), a US 8-10 and in the DVF wraps I need a 14. My bust is about 36" and I still need a cami underneath to get the coverage. The size 12 wraps 'fit' but are not comfortable and I wouldn't consider buying one. But I have pair of DVF trousers that are 8s and a top that's a 10.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Julian Two in Forest Weave Deep Brown



This wrap looks much better with these shoes as compared to the nude that your wore it with last week!


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Julian Two in Forest Weave Deep Brown



Winner! I love it with those shoes, too!


----------



## sakura23

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Julian Two in Forest Weave Deep Brown





Princess Pink said:


> This isn't much help to you probably but In my experience, DVF sizing is all over the place! I'm an Australian 12-14, (depending on the store), a US 8-10 and in the DVF wraps I need a 14. My bust is about 36" and I still need a cami underneath to get the coverage. The size 12 wraps 'fit' but are not comfortable and I wouldn't consider buying one. But I have pair of DVF trousers that are 8s and a top that's a 10.



Thanks for your advice. I think I will stick with the 10's under the assumption the ones I already have are US 10's. I can always return them.


----------



## AEGIS

that red one is amazing



mellva said:


> Here is a beautiful hard to find and rare DVF signature Jeanne in red and white on ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170879256332?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> Here's another beautiful red and white Julian for only $59.99!!! on ebay!!! What a steal!!!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...omLlgE6LmMRqOP%2B%2BU%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## coconuttiger

sakura23 said:


> Hi Ladies. I would love some sizing advice from the experts here. I actually have two Jeanne dresses which I purchased here in Australia, but I want to buy some more online and don't know what US size I should be buying.
> 
> The dresses I purchased are 10's, however I don't know whether this would be the US size or the Aus size (sometimes overseas designers change the sizing to match our local sizing). I am an Australian 10, and when I was in the US last month wore between a 6-8 normally however I didn't get to try on any DvF. My bust is about 37" and I'm 5'11. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated



did you buy them from david jones? their size labels appear to have been changed to australian sizing. i'm also a au10 and normally buy a us4 or us6


----------



## daisy999

Hi Ladies.  Wow!  I've been discovering DVF and found this thread recently (thanks Google!)  I've been reading through some of the back pages, and I love seeing everyone's pieces.  Everyone seems so friendly and helpful, I thought I should come out of hiding to say how amazing you gals look and how impressively knowledgeable you are.  I look forward to seeing more pretty pictures and learning from everyone.


----------



## sakura23

coconuttiger said:


> did you buy them from david jones? their size labels appear to have been changed to australian sizing. i'm also a au10 and normally buy a us4 or us6



Yes I did buy them from DJ's about 6 months ago. This is why I'm confused with the sizing


----------



## pr1nc355

foxycleopatra said:


> ^^^Depends on the style (sometimes there's also variation depending on print even amongst the same style family) and season (e.g. the true vintage ones from the 90's -- that pop up on ebay every once in a while & are actually of better quality than the present wraps -- tend to run larger compared to the current ones......also the New Jeanne II's run larger than the regular Jeanne's from earlier years).


 
Thanks!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, ladies. 

I'm still nod totally convinced with those shoes. They are too low and not "cool" enough. I need to put a 100mm, chocolate high heeled pump onto my wish list for autumn 



Dukeprincess said:


> This wrap looks much better with these shoes as compared to the nude that your wore it with last week!


 


Greentea said:


> Winner! I love it with those shoes, too!


----------



## mellva

Ladies, I wanted to warn all of you of 3 listings I found on ebay. I do not want to see anyone of you being taken advantage of by this reseller, because I know some of you are looking for these styles and prints.

This lurking reller just bought all three of these DVF dresses used and now is selling them for triple the price.
Here's the first one. She bought this used DVF Leopard wrap for $129. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...7aJuNii3YEA%3D&viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc
 Here's her listing of this same dress she just bought on: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...7008?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item43b1e42220

This listing for this Justin Dot is the one I posted 4 months ago that was the "deal of the century". She only paid $35.00 for this dress and now is selling it for $203!!!  http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...7525?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4605cdb315

And SF we know your lurking on this forum, because you waited until the ebay listing would not show up anymore. You thought you could fool everyone and not let them know you only paid $35.00 for this Justin blue dot dress. I had posted this great find as the deal of the century here on this form on March 14th.


----------



## mellva

Here is a beautiful red Leopard Jeanne for a steal on ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221076163350?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

Of course that reseller is bidding on this, so she can resell it for $300. I know many of the ladies on this forum were looking for this dress.


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> that red one is amazing




Aegis, you should bid on it. The red one would look beautiful on you!!!


----------



## mellva

daisy999 said:


> Hi Ladies.  Wow!  I've been discovering DVF and found this thread recently (thanks Google!)  I've been reading through some of the back pages, and I love seeing everyone's pieces.  Everyone seems so friendly and helpful, I thought I should come out of hiding to say how amazing you gals look and how impressively knowledgeable you are.  I look forward to seeing more pretty pictures and learning from everyone.




Please let us know if we can be of any help or help find great deals for you.


----------



## mellva

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Julian Two in Forest Weave Deep Brown




You look so pretty in this Julian. I love that print.


----------



## mellva

Here's another great deal. This print is completely sold out. I love the print of this dress:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200795206965?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## Princess Pink

^^ Mellva, of course your insight is appreciated but I just think that surely its whoever's luck to win a 'cheap' deal on ebay, we are all eligible to bid for the same item at the end of the day....if no-one bids and this reseller manages to get a deal then so be it......and if they want to resell it at a higher price to make a profit and manage to get a sale, isn't it their luck as well?? Is it against ebay rules to do this? 

Although I absolutely don't agree with the lying regarding the condition of the items!


(please note I am NOT associated with reselling but its just a general thought)


----------



## mellva

Princess Pink said:


> ^^ Mellva, of course your insight is appreciated but I just think that surely its whoever's luck to win a 'cheap' deal on ebay, we are all eligible to bid for the same item at the end of the day....if no-one bids and this reseller manages to get a deal then so be it......and if they want to resell it at a higher price to make a profit and manage to get a sale, isn't it their luck as well?? Is it against ebay rules to do this?
> 
> Although I absolutely don't agree with the lying regarding the condition of the items!



I completely agree. I just want to warn everyone. I don't like this sellers lies. I just know some of the ladies here on this forum were looking for these two prints and I don't want them to be taken advantage of. I guess it also makes me mad that this reseller swoops in and takes this great DVF deals to just resell. I bid on these dresses, because I want to wear them. Not to make $200 off innocent buyers. I know many ladies on this board bidded on some of these dresses that this reseller won, because they wanted to wear them. Maybe your right, and this would not bother them. I would personally be mad if I bought a DVF dress on ebay for $300 and found out the buyer made $300 off of me. But that's just me.


----------



## Princess Pink

mellva said:


> I completely agree. I just want to warn everyone. I don't like this sellers lies. I just know some of the ladies here on this forum were looking for these two prints and I don't want them to be taken advantage of. I guess it also makes me mad that this reseller swoops in and takes this great DVF deals to just resell. I bid on these dresses, because I want to wear them. Not to make $200 off innocent buyers. I know many ladies on this board bidded on some of these dresses that this reseller won, because they wanted to wear them. Maybe your right, and this would not bother them. I would personally be mad if I bought a DVF dress on ebay for $300 and found out the buyer made $300 off of me. But that's just me.



Oh I agree, it is irritating to know that we could have purchased these items earlier at a lower price but unfortunately its (ebay) life but as I said, we generally have the same chance, we can all put in a very high bid or crack the buy now price as she (or he) must do......


----------



## mellva

Princess Pink said:


> Oh I agree, it is irritating to know that we could have purchased these items earlier at a lower price but unfortunately its (ebay) life but as I said, we generally have the same chance, we can all put in a very high bid or crack the buy now price as she (or he) must do......




Your right It's so upsetting to me when I want the item I'm bidding on to wear. Then a few weeks or months later I see a reseller relist it for triple the price. I know there are many resellers and I have bought from some great resellers, but I do not like this one reseller that lies in her auctions. I'm sorry I will get off my soapbox!!!


----------



## inspiredgem

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Julian Two in Forest Weave Deep Brown


I think you look great!


mellva said:


> Your right It's so upsetting to me when I want the item I'm bidding on to wear. Then a few weeks or months later I see a reseller relist it for triple the price. I know there are many resellers and I have bought from some great resellers, but I do not like this one reseller that lies in her auctions. I'm sorry I will get off my soapbox!!!


I really do appreciate what you are trying to do.  I don't have a problem with someone trying to make a profit BUT I do have an issue with a seller being dishonest in order to do so.  Maybe if she put some effort into having some of the stained/damaged items cleaned and repaired then I could understand asking more money for them.  Greed is something that I just can't stand and is why I would never do business with this seller.


----------



## AEGIS

mellva said:


> Aegis, you should bid on it. The red one would look beautiful on you!!!




oh i thought bidding ended? it did 

wish i had seen this earlier considering i have ebay points and i cannot find anything to buy.


----------



## rock_girl

mellva said:
			
		

> Here's another great deal. This print is completely sold out. I love the print of this dress:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200795206965?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649



Lovely print! How does the Greer fit? I am a US 8-10 but find the DVF 12 to be the best fit in Jeanne and Julian.


----------



## rock_girl

Butterfly, Sammix, Duke, & Wei - Loving this weeks looks ladies, keep it up!!!


----------



## Princess Pink

DVF expert ladies......marbled small rose tango......does anyone have this print? It seems to me from the DVF website that the color is 'orange' or is it possibly more peach? TIA


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> oh i thought bidding ended? it did
> 
> wish i had seen this earlier considering i have ebay points and i cannot find anything to buy.




Oh I'm sorry. I forgot the red and white did end. I will let you know if I see any other great DVF deals in red and white.


----------



## mellva

rock_girl said:


> Lovely print! How does the Greer fit? I am a US 8-10 but find the DVF 12 to be the best fit in Jeanne and Julian.



I know this print is gorgeous. I love the Greer wrap too. The Greer fits similar to the Julian, but it's shorter than the Julian. I think a 12 would be perfect for you. Good luck!!!


----------



## mellva

Princess Pink said:


> DVF expert ladies......marbled small rose tango......does anyone have this print? It seems to me from the DVF website that the color is 'orange' or is it possibly more peach? TIA




I think Meg bought this print. I have not seen this print in person. I think it's more orange than peach. It's currently on sale at Saks. If you zoom into the model you can see the color better. Let's us know if you get it. It looks gorgeous.


----------



## mellva

inspiredgem said:


> I think you look great!
> 
> I really do appreciate what you are trying to do.  I don't have a problem with someone trying to make a profit BUT I do have an issue with a seller being dishonest in order to do so.  Maybe if she put some effort into having some of the stained/damaged items cleaned and repaired then I could understand asking more money for them.  Greed is something that I just can't stand and is why I would never do business with this seller.



Thank you Inspiredgem. I feel the exact same way about greed too!!! It makes me so mad.


----------



## Princess Pink

mellva said:


> I think Meg bought this print. I have not seen this print in person. I think it's more orange than peach. It's currently on sale at Saks. If you zoom into the model you can see the color better. Let's us know if you get it. It looks gorgeous.



Thanks, always forget to check out saks! The saks site video & zoom is helpful, although a reviewer has descried the color as 'neon salmon'  I have an event to go to and the company's logo is (pumpkin) orange, I thought this may be an appropriate dress to wear....not so sure now! Hmm......


----------



## mellva

Princess Pink said:


> Thanks, always forget to check out saks! The saks site video & zoom is helpful, although a reviewer has descried the color as 'neon salmon'  I have an event to go to and the company's logo is (pumpkin) orange, I thought this may be an appropriate dress to wear....not so sure now! Hmm......



Oh, no. That's too bad that the Saks zoom is down. Maybe you can send Meg a PM. I thought she bought that print. Good luck.


----------



## mellva

Here is another beautiful Justin. I love this green and purple print. This print and style is sold out and very hard to find. This print is gorgeous on. I wish I could wear size 4!!! This is a great deal and from an honest seller. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180932659912?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## mellva

Aegis, this same seller also has this gorgeous Jillda Red and White DVF wrap for sale. I love this print.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...4084?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2a206d3404


----------



## coconuttiger

sakura23 said:


> Yes I did buy them from DJ's about 6 months ago. This is why I'm confused with the sizing



ahhh yes, i used to be confused until i realised they had changed them to au sizing!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Heading to work in the Parquet


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in the Parquet
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800988




Duke you look gorgeous!!!


----------



## mellva

Wrong thread. Sorry


----------



## Dukeprincess

mellva said:


> Duke you look gorgeous!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, dear mellva 



mellva said:


> You look so pretty in this Julian. I love that print.


----------



## Butterfly_77

many thanks for your nice comment 



inspiredgem said:


> I think you look great!
> 
> I really do appreciate what you are trying to do.  I don't have a problem with someone trying to make a profit BUT I do have an issue with a seller being dishonest in order to do so.  Maybe if she put some effort into having some of the stained/damaged items cleaned and repaired then I could understand asking more money for them.  Greed is something that I just can't stand and is why I would never do business with this seller.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, rock_girl - I'll promise, I'll keep on posting..

But today, I was in such a hurry that I totally forgot to take a picture 



rock_girl said:


> Butterfly, Sammix, Duke, & Wei - Loving this weeks looks ladies, keep it up!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

hello gorgeous! You're looking perfect and very slim & trim!! 

please tell about your shoes 



Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in the Parquet
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800988


----------



## Butterfly_77

ladies, please advise on those shoes. I need a pair of chocolate brown shoes for pairing with my more brown toned wraps. I found this pair and on the one hand, like it but I'm not sure about the Mary Jane style...

TIA  

http://www.lkbennett.com/shoes/courts/SCDAWN199PATENT


----------



## rcy

> ladies, please advise on those shoes. I need a pair of chocolate brown shoes for pairing with my more brown toned wraps. I found this pair and on the one hand, like it but I'm not sure about the Mary Jane style...



personally, they're a little busy for my taste, but i like simple clean lines 

however, the all the lk bennett shoes i've tried are SO COMFORTABLE so i would be tempted to get them on those grounds alone!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> ladies, please advise on those shoes. I need a pair of chocolate brown shoes for pairing with my more brown toned wraps. I found this pair and on the one hand, like it but I'm not sure about the Mary Jane style...
> 
> TIA
> 
> http://www.lkbennett.com/shoes/courts/SCDAWN199PATENT



Oh my, those are RIGHT up my alley


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in the Parquet
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800988



You look great!


----------



## hermespacific

Ladies, hoping you can help......  I recall seeing a DVF dress that Butterfly (I believe) posted quite some time ago and I'm trying to find the name of the print.  Navy (or black), white floral print (not a gingko leaf) in the Jeanne.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Butterfly_77

hi hermespacific....was it this one?

this would be the Jeanne in Falling Poppies 

it's a beautiful print and I love the navy/white combo. I've seen it on ebay once in a while - which size are you looking for?



hermespacific said:


> Ladies, hoping you can help......  I recall seeing a DVF dress that Butterfly (I believe) posted quite some time ago and I'm trying to find the name of the print.  Navy (or black), white floral print (not a gingko leaf) in the Jeanne.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Butterfly_77

I'm in the same camp! I love LK Bennett for their quality and relatively good prices; but I'm not sure whether this is not too busy. Will hopefully have the chance to see it IRL mid of August, when I'm in London for the weekend 



rcy said:


> personally, they're a little busy for my taste, but i like simple clean lines
> 
> however, the all the lk bennett shoes i've tried are SO COMFORTABLE so i would be tempted to get them on those grounds alone!



thank you. I love the style and the color (shoes in bitter chocolate ) but I'm not too sure about the ankle strap - I have the feeling that it might shorten my legs..... :shame:



baysidebeauty said:


> Oh my, those are RIGHT up my alley


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Headed to work in DVF - Parah blouse, Ibiza cardi, and Kimmie skirt
> 
> 
> View attachment 1797212


Just back from vacation and catching up. OMG you look hot Duke, I love the cardi with the skirt and the blouse is awesome. I am in love with the Ibiza cardi. I wore one heading out the door when we left for vacation.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Greentea, here is a gorgeous DVF Leopard Wrap in size 6. I love this vintage style and this color is gorgeous. Someone should bid on it, before one of the resellers snatches it up and resells it for $350!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150859346673?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649
> 
> Too late the reseller snatched it up. Well, at least someone can buy it again when it's relisted for $350!!! and marked as brand new without tags.
> 
> Maybe, I should not post great finds on here, since this reseller is a lurker here on TPF.  Should I just PM you guys when I find great deals in your sizes?


 That would be an awesome idea. I remember the one you posted for me was gone in a matter of 5 minutes after you posted.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Red Kimmie and my new CL nude patent Ron Rons


 OMG that is too funny to see almost the same outfit on both you and Duke. You look fab as well and I am loving the shoes .


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Julian Two in Forest Weave Deep Brown


 Love this one Butterly.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Just back from vacation and catching up. OMG you look hot Duke, I love the cardi with the skirt and the blouse is awesome. I am in love with the Ibiza cardi. I wore one heading out the door when we left for vacation.



Welcome back Meg! Loving the Ibiza on you!


----------



## megt10

daisy999 said:


> Hi Ladies. Wow! I've been discovering DVF and found this thread recently (thanks Google!) I've been reading through some of the back pages, and I love seeing everyone's pieces. Everyone seems so friendly and helpful, I thought I should come out of hiding to say how amazing you gals look and how impressively knowledgeable you are. I look forward to seeing more pretty pictures and learning from everyone.


 Welcome Daisy.


----------



## megt10

Princess Pink said:


> DVF expert ladies......marbled small rose tango......does anyone have this print? It seems to me from the DVF website that the color is 'orange' or is it possibly more peach? TIA


 I think it is a peachy orange. I read one review that called it bordering on neon but I didn't think that at all. If anything I think the color is much more subdued than many of her other colors. Yes, I did get this dress but haven't had a chance to pick it up from the cleaners. It arrived really wrinkled and so it went for pressing.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in the Parquet
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800988


 I love this dress on you Duke.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> ladies, please advise on those shoes. I need a pair of chocolate brown shoes for pairing with my more brown toned wraps. I found this pair and on the one hand, like it but I'm not sure about the Mary Jane style...
> 
> TIA
> 
> http://www.lkbennett.com/shoes/courts/SCDAWN199PATENT


 Love these but then I like busy and the Mary Jane style. I find MJ's stay on my feet the best and are therefore more comfortable than most shoes.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Just back from vacation and catching up. OMG you look hot Duke, I love the cardi with the skirt and the blouse is awesome. I am in love with the Ibiza cardi. I wore one heading out the door when we left for vacation.




Meg, welcome back!!! I missed not seeing your beautiful modeling pics. I love this Ibiza on you.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Welcome back Meg! Loving the Ibiza on you!


 Thanks Sammi! I wore it a lot on my vacation.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> That would be an awesome idea. I remember the one you posted for me was gone in a matter of 5 minutes after you posted.




Meg, I promise I will PM you when I see great deals on ebay. I'm so sorry that one I posted was snatched up in 5 minutes!!!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, welcome back!!! I missed not seeing your beautiful modeling pics. I love this Ibiza on you.


Aw, thanks so much Mellva. It ended up being the only DVF I wore while away. I took 1 dress but never wore it. Mostly loose skirts (ate way too much to put my jeans on )tanks and a sweater was all that was needed.


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Just back from vacation and catching up. OMG you look hot Duke, I love the cardi with the skirt and the blouse is awesome. I am in love with the Ibiza cardi. I wore one heading out the door when we left for vacation.



I love it all!


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in the Parquet
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800988



Perfect for your awesome shape!


----------



## Greentea

daisy999 said:


> Hi Ladies.  Wow!  I've been discovering DVF and found this thread recently (thanks Google!)  I've been reading through some of the back pages, and I love seeing everyone's pieces.  Everyone seems so friendly and helpful, I thought I should come out of hiding to say how amazing you gals look and how impressively knowledgeable you are.  I look forward to seeing more pretty pictures and learning from everyone.



Yay! A new one - welcome and can't wait to see any pieces you end up with!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi! I wore it a lot on my vacation.



Where did you go? I was wondering where you were and missing all your lovely outfits


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> I love it all!


 Thanks so much Greentea.


----------



## Butterfly_77

welcome back, meg! we've missed you here!

you're looking gorgeous and relaxed and happy :sunnies



megt10 said:


> Just back from vacation and catching up. OMG you look hot Duke, I love the cardi with the skirt and the blouse is awesome. I am in love with the Ibiza cardi. I wore one heading out the door when we left for vacation.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, meg!



megt10 said:


> Love this one Butterly.



I'm looking forward to try them on in London in a couple of weeks. They really grew on my and I'm quite in love right now   



megt10 said:


> Love these but then I like busy and the Mary Jane style. I find MJ's stay on my feet the best and are therefore more comfortable than most shoes.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Where did you go? I was wondering where you were and missing all your lovely outfits


Went to a resort on the beach near Santa Barbara. Had a great time and made reservations to go back for another week the beginning of September. Just hung out and relaxed most days. I brought a DVF dress that I was going to wear but ended up in a bathing suit, shorts or skirt and tank most of the time. This was the view from our room at dawn.


Butterfly_77 said:


> welcome back, meg! we've missed you here!
> 
> you're looking gorgeous and relaxed and happy :sunnies


Aww, thank you so much butterfly. I tried to keep up but because the area is surrounded by mountains my cell and Internet connections on my ipad were almost non-existent. Batteries died after not being plugged in for an hour, that kind of thing. Even the battery in DH's watched died. My watch doesn't have a battery so I was fine.


----------



## daisy999

Thanks for the welcome mellva, meg and greentea.  

Sorry, I haven't quite figured out all of the kinks of this messaging and not quite sure how the quoting system works.

Duke: You look amazing in that Parquet.  I wish I could look half as sophisticated and put together in my work outfits as you do yours.

Butterfly: I quite like those shoes.  I can see how the platform, bow, and detailing could be too much, but it doesn't seem to overwhelm this shoe (and that is coming from a minimalist).  I think the sleekness and simplicity in the other parts of the shoe helps.  If it helps at all, according to my Nordstrom SA, mary janes are supposed to be back for fall.  Also, I LOVE that Falling Poppies Jeanne on you - it makes your waist so tiny.  I think it has to be among my favorite prints that I've seen.  If anyone sees one in a size 2, please let me know!

Meg: Haha, why can't I look like you coming and going from vacation?  I'm usually looking so harassed getting ready beforehand and so depressed to be coming back that people usually scuttle out of my way (probably thinking who let the baglady in).  I'm glad that you had a relaxing vacation; the resort looks and sounds ideal from getting away from it all.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Went to a resort on the beach near Santa Barbara. Had a great time and made reservations to go back for another week the beginning of September. Just hung out and relaxed most days. I brought a DVF dress that I was going to wear but ended up in a bathing suit, shorts or skirt and tank most of the time. This was the view from our room at dawn.
> 
> Aww, thank you so much butterfly. I tried to keep up but because the area is surrounded by mountains my cell and Internet connections on my ipad were almost non-existent. Batteries died after not being plugged in for an hour, that kind of thing. Even the battery in DH's watched died. My watch doesn't have a battery so I was fine.


What a beautiful view. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## inspiredgem

Dukeprincess said:


> Heading to work in the Parquet
> 
> 
> View attachment 1800988


This looks perfect on you!


Butterfly_77 said:


> hi hermespacific....was it this one?
> 
> this would be the Jeanne in Falling Poppies
> 
> it's a beautiful print and I love the navy/white combo. I've seen it on ebay once in a while - which size are you looking for?


I love this print!  Why must you tempt me with all your gorgeous wraps? 


megt10 said:


> Just back from vacation and catching up. OMG you look hot Duke, I love the cardi with the skirt and the blouse is awesome. I am in love with the Ibiza cardi. I wore one heading out the door when we left for vacation.


I love this outfit!


megt10 said:


> Went to a resort on the beach near Santa Barbara. Had a great time and made reservations to go back for another week the beginning of September. Just hung out and relaxed most days. I brought a DVF dress that I was going to wear but ended up in a bathing suit, shorts or skirt and tank most of the time. This was the view from our room at dawn.
> 
> Aww, thank you so much butterfly. I tried to keep up but because the area is surrounded by mountains my cell and Internet connections on my ipad were almost non-existent. Batteries died after not being plugged in for an hour, that kind of thing. Even the battery in DH's watched died. My watch doesn't have a battery so I was fine.


Welcome back!  What a beautiful view!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Ladies for your sweet compliments on my dress!  Sadly, I was the best dressed person in the ER, where I was yesterday after having an allergic reaction to seafood accidentally mixed in my lunch.

*Butterfly:* My shoes are Louboutin Simple 100 in Goa Lame Noir.

*meg:* Love the Ibiza on you!  Jealous of your vacay!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> ladies, please advise on those shoes. I need a pair of chocolate brown shoes for pairing with my more brown toned wraps. I found this pair and on the one hand, like it but I'm not sure about the Mary Jane style...
> 
> TIA
> 
> http://www.lkbennett.com/shoes/courts/SCDAWN199PATENT



OOOH those are HOT!  YES!


----------



## AEGIS

Good deal on a dress....does this style fit tts? otherwise i will do a BIN on it

http://www.ebay.com/itm/diane-von-f...4448?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item41687ca910


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> Good deal on a dress....does this style fit tts? otherwise i will do a BIN on it
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/diane-von-f...4448?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item41687ca910



Aegis, I have never tried this dress on. I have only seen it on the DVF models. That is a great deal. I love shirt dresses, because you can always cinch them in with a belt.


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Ladies for your sweet compliments on my dress!  Sadly, I was the best dressed person in the ER, where I was yesterday after having an allergic reaction to seafood accidentally mixed in my lunch.
> 
> *Butterfly:* My shoes are Louboutin Simple 100 in Goa Lame Noir.
> 
> *meg:* Love the Ibiza on you!  Jealous of your vacay!




Oh no!!! Duke I'm so sorry to hear that you had an allergic reaction. That is so scary. I'm so glad your ok. I'm sure all of the cute doctors were swarming around you, because you looked so gorgeous in your dress.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Went to a resort on the beach near Santa Barbara. Had a great time and made reservations to go back for another week the beginning of September. Just hung out and relaxed most days. I brought a DVF dress that I was going to wear but ended up in a bathing suit, shorts or skirt and tank most of the time. This was the view from our room at dawn.
> 
> Aww, thank you so much butterfly. I tried to keep up but because the area is surrounded by mountains my cell and Internet connections on my ipad were almost non-existent. Batteries died after not being plugged in for an hour, that kind of thing. Even the battery in DH's watched died. My watch doesn't have a battery so I was fine.




Meg, thank you for posting your pictures. The resort looks gorgeous. Was it close to the Biltmore in SB?


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke, I hope you are feeling better now! This sounds very scary!!



Dukeprincess said:


> Ladies for your sweet compliments on my dress!  Sadly, I was the best dressed person in the ER, where I was yesterday after having an allergic reaction to seafood accidentally mixed in my lunch.
> 
> *Butterfly:* My shoes are Louboutin Simple 100 in Goa Lame Noir.
> 
> *meg:* Love the Ibiza on you!  Jealous of your vacay!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you very much for your kind words! I just had a look at a couple of magazines and you're right, mary janes seem to be everywhere for A/W 2012 

Yes, the falling poppy is one of my favorite print - it's really striking!




daisy999 said:


> Thanks for the welcome mellva, meg and greentea.
> 
> Sorry, I haven't quite figured out all of the kinks of this messaging and not quite sure how the quoting system works.
> 
> Duke: You look amazing in that Parquet.  I wish I could look half as sophisticated and put together in my work outfits as you do yours.
> 
> Butterfly: I quite like those shoes.  I can see how the platform, bow, and detailing could be too much, but it doesn't seem to overwhelm this shoe (and that is coming from a minimalist).  I think the sleekness and simplicity in the other parts of the shoe helps.  If it helps at all, according to my Nordstrom SA, mary janes are supposed to be back for fall.  Also, I LOVE that Falling Poppies Jeanne on you - it makes your waist so tiny.  I think it has to be among my favorite prints that I've seen.  If anyone sees one in a size 2, please let me know!
> 
> Meg: Haha, why can't I look like you coming and going from vacation?  I'm usually looking so harassed getting ready beforehand and so depressed to be coming back that people usually scuttle out of my way (probably thinking who let the baglady in).  I'm glad that you had a relaxing vacation; the resort looks and sounds ideal from getting away from it all.


----------



## Butterfly_77

lol, pleading for not guilty 





inspiredgem said:


> This looks perfect on you!
> 
> I love this print!  Why must you tempt me with all your gorgeous wraps?
> 
> I love this outfit!
> 
> Welcome back!  What a beautiful view!


----------



## Butterfly_77

cheers, Duke! Cannot wait to have them in my little greedy fingers  I hope they'll fit!



Dukeprincess said:


> OOOH those are HOT!  YES!


----------



## megt10

daisy999 said:


> Thanks for the welcome mellva, meg and greentea.
> 
> Sorry, I haven't quite figured out all of the kinks of this messaging and not quite sure how the quoting system works.
> 
> Duke: You look amazing in that Parquet. I wish I could look half as sophisticated and put together in my work outfits as you do yours.
> 
> Butterfly: I quite like those shoes. I can see how the platform, bow, and detailing could be too much, but it doesn't seem to overwhelm this shoe (and that is coming from a minimalist). I think the sleekness and simplicity in the other parts of the shoe helps. If it helps at all, according to my Nordstrom SA, mary janes are supposed to be back for fall. Also, I LOVE that Falling Poppies Jeanne on you - it makes your waist so tiny. I think it has to be among my favorite prints that I've seen. If anyone sees one in a size 2, please let me know!
> 
> Meg: Haha, why can't I look like you coming and going from vacation? I'm usually looking so harassed getting ready beforehand and so depressed to be coming back that people usually scuttle out of my way (probably thinking who let the baglady in). I'm glad that you had a relaxing vacation; the resort looks and sounds ideal from getting away from it all.


 Thanks Daisy for the very sweet compliment. I looked harassed the day before we left trying to make sure everything was done. I didn't mind coming back knowing that we are going again in about 6 weeks. It will give me time to lose the weight I put on this trip 


sammix3 said:


> What a beautiful view. Thanks for the pics!


 Welcome. It was beautiful and so much cooler than here.


inspiredgem said:


> This looks perfect on you!
> 
> I love this print! Why must you tempt me with all your gorgeous wraps?
> 
> I love this outfit!
> 
> Welcome back! What a beautiful view!


 Thanks Inspiredgem. I love these cardigans. They elevate any outfit. 


Dukeprincess said:


> Ladies for your sweet compliments on my dress! Sadly, I was the best dressed person in the ER, where I was yesterday after having an allergic reaction to seafood accidentally mixed in my lunch.
> 
> *Butterfly:* My shoes are Louboutin Simple 100 in Goa Lame Noir.
> 
> *meg:* Love the Ibiza on you! Jealous of your vacay!


 Oh Duke, I am sorry to hear about your allergic reaction. How scary. I am glad that you are ok. I was never a sweater gal until the Ibiza now I can't get enough of them. 


mellva said:


> Meg, thank you for posting your pictures. The resort looks gorgeous. Was it close to the Biltmore in SB?


 You know I don't know, we pretty much just hung out at the resort. Next time we will have more time to get out and explore. This time I just wanted to hang at the beach. We did go to the Camarillo Outlet but it was just ok nothing special. Cabazon is so much nicer with better shops and of course DVF. 


Butterfly_77 said:


> cheers, Duke! Cannot wait to have them in my little greedy fingers  I hope they'll fit!


 Oh yeah, you are getting them. I hope they fit too. I really love the MJ style and I think it will look so nice with your dresses. I have been on a Manolo Blahnik kick ever since I got those first few pairs from the NM Last Call. They are so comfortable and well made compared to my CL's.


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> ladies, please advise on those shoes. I need a pair of chocolate brown shoes for pairing with my more brown toned wraps. I found this pair and on the one hand, like it but I'm not sure about the Mary Jane style...
> 
> TIA
> 
> http://www.lkbennett.com/shoes/courts/SCDAWN199PATENT



I think these are cute and even better if they're comfortable!  So a yes from me


----------



## Princess Pink

Butterfly_77 said:


> ladies, please advise on those shoes. I need a pair of chocolate brown shoes for pairing with my more brown toned wraps. I found this pair and on the one hand, like it but I'm not sure about the Mary Jane style...
> 
> TIA
> 
> http://www.lkbennett.com/shoes/courts/SCDAWN199PATENT



As a shoe these are gorgeous but unfortunately, unless your legs (calves) & ankles are super slender, ankle straps are not at all flattering! :shame:


----------



## Princess Pink

megt10 said:


> I think it is a peachy orange. I read one review that called it bordering on neon but I didn't think that at all. If anything I think the color is much more subdued than many of her other colors. Yes, I did get this dress but haven't had a chance to pick it up from the cleaners. It arrived really wrinkled and so it went for pressing.



Thank you Meg, I also saw the 'neon' review (its on Saks website) and it made me confused.....if you have a chance to post a photo that would be fab as your lighting will be more true to life than what the store sites show.

I would love an 'orangey' wrap for an event coming up (orange is the company's logo) but I've bought three wraps in the last few weeks so should be on a ban lol. Tropical mustard, burmese rose and now the latest one is a Justin Graphic Snake!


----------



## sammix3

Whoo!  Just scored the carpreena in jacquard rose for 50% off!  So glad I checked to see if my size for returned.  I don't have any special occasions to wear it to but just glad to be able to get it!


----------



## rock_girl

Duke - Hope you are feeling better!

Meg - Welcome back!


----------



## megt10

Princess Pink said:


> Thank you Meg, I also saw the 'neon' review (its on Saks website) and it made me confused.....if you have a chance to post a photo that would be fab as your lighting will be more true to life than what the store sites show.
> 
> I would love an 'orangey' wrap for an event coming up (orange is the company's logo) but I've bought three wraps in the last few weeks so should be on a ban lol. Tropical mustard, burmese rose and now the latest one is a Justin Graphic Snake!


 I will get a close up pic for you today if I can. The color kinda reminds me of an orange creamsicle/ popsicle from when I was a kid. I don't think it is overly bright either.


sammix3 said:


> Whoo! Just scored the carpreena in jacquard rose for 50% off! So glad I checked to see if my size for returned. I don't have any special occasions to wear it to but just glad to be able to get it!


 Awesome. I can't wait to see it on you. I often buy things that I don't have anywhere to wear them (if the price is right) but know at some point I will and then I won't be scrambling to find an outfit.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I will get a close up pic for you today if I can. The color kinda reminds me of an orange creamsicle/ popsicle from when I was a kid. I don't think it is overly bright either.
> 
> Awesome. I can't wait to see it on you. I often buy things that I don't have anywhere to wear them (if the price is right) but know at some point I will and then I won't be scrambling to find an outfit.



I agree. And the fact that I've wanted this dress since it first came out, I think it was meant to be!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I agree. And the fact that I've wanted this dress since it first came out, I think it was meant to be!


 It is going to look great on you. Did you check out the sale on DVF this morning with the 20% additional off on sale items with code Summersale? I got the Linnia Dress for 110.00. I have been looking at this dress since it first came out. I love the casual/slouchy look of it. I have so many dressy dresses and not that many casual ones so for the price I figured I should get it.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Which one is the Linnia, *meg?*

Thank you ladies for your concern.  I am feeling better, still a bit loopy from the medications, but I should be back to my old self soon!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Tamika owners - can you wear a strapless bra with that dress?  Just curious...


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Which one is the Linnia, *meg?*
> 
> Thank you ladies for your concern. I am feeling better, still a bit loopy from the medications, but I should be back to my old self soon!


I am glad that you are feeling better. This is the Linnia. I have looked at it since it first came out. I think it is totally me well casual me .


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Tamika owners - can you wear a strapless bra with that dress?  Just curious...



I wear mine with a regular bra and it's fine


----------



## icecreamom

Any input on the Leaves Pants? If I normally wear a size 6  on dresses would I be fine going with a size 4 on the pants? are they tts, big or small? LOL Buying "Final Sale" online is a pain...


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> It is going to look great on you. Did you check out the sale on DVF this morning with the 20% additional off on sale items with code Summersale? I got the Linnia Dress for 110.00. I have been looking at this dress since it first came out. I love the casual/slouchy look of it. I have so many dressy dresses and not that many casual ones so for the price I figured I should get it.



Nothing for me. Oh well


----------



## megt10

Princess Pink said:


> Thank you Meg, I also saw the 'neon' review (its on Saks website) and it made me confused.....if you have a chance to post a photo that would be fab as your lighting will be more true to life than what the store sites show.
> 
> I would love an 'orangey' wrap for an event coming up (orange is the company's logo) but I've bought three wraps in the last few weeks so should be on a ban lol. Tropical mustard, burmese rose and now the latest one is a Justin Graphic Snake!


Here is a pic of the dress with 2 other dresses to compare colors with. The last is the most realistic view of the color.


----------



## bobolo

I just noticed Haute Look had DVF on sale Tuesday!!
Just in case you did not know !!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> I am glad that you are feeling better. This is the Linnia. I have looked at it since it first came out. I think it is totally me well casual me .



Oh that is really nice!  Can't wait to see it on you!



sammix3 said:


> I wear mine with a regular bra and it's fine



Thanks for the intel!  I might have purchased one.


----------



## Butterfly_77

my wrap of the day 

New Julian Two in Slice blue

did I already say that I love this print


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Julian Two in Slice blue
> 
> did I already say that I love this print



You look great in this print!


----------



## mellva

Can anyone guess which lurking reseller just bought this DVF Jeanne Leopard wrap for $95? It will be relisted for $350 in a few weeks and listed as new without tags!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...IBUMCtoZ6k7aJuNii3YEA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## mellva

Here's a beautiful Justin wrap dress for a great deal. Aegis, this would look perfect on you!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170883607955?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Here is a pic of the dress with 2 other dresses to compare colors with. The last is the most realistic view of the color.


Meg, I want your closet!!!! It looks so beautiful.


----------



## Koga

I just received my parcel from Saks with my New Jeanne Two dress and sadly it doesn't flatter my figure. Can someone please tell me the difference between:

-New Jeanne
-New Jeanne Two
-Jeanne


----------



## AEGIS

mellva said:


> Here's a beautiful Justin wrap dress for a great deal. Aegis, this would look perfect on you!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/170883607955?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649




lol i am not that small.  i need an 8 or 10. but thanks Mell.  keep up the intel!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Oh that is really nice! Can't wait to see it on you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the intel! I might have purchased one.


 Thanks Duke, I have been looking at the dress for ages now. Wasn't too sure about it but I am drawn to the slouchy casual nature of it. It kind of reminds me of a summertime version of the Financier which is one of my all time favorites.


Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Julian Two in Slice blue
> 
> did I already say that I love this print


 I love the print too and it looks great on you.


mellva said:


> Meg, I want your closet!!!! It looks so beautiful.


 Thank you Mellva, I do love my closet. I put so much thought, time and money into it but it really is my favorite room of my house .


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> lol i am not that small.  i need an 8 or 10. but thanks Mell.  keep up the intel!




I'm sorry Aegis. You look like you would fit in a size 4. I will keep on looking for you!!!


----------



## mellva

Koga said:


> I just received my parcel from Saks with my New Jeanne Two dress and sadly it doesn't flatter my figure. Can someone please tell me the difference between:
> 
> -New Jeanne
> -New Jeanne Two
> -Jeanne




Koga, I'm sorry to hear your new Jeanne Two does not fit. It's very upsetting that DVF keeps changing the cut of the Jeanne and Julian every season. My favorite is the Jeanne, because it's not as tight in the chest or arms and it's longer. The New Jeanne was cut the tighest in the chest and arms and had the gold buttons on the cuffs. It's also the shortest. The New Jeanne Two is a little longer and has much more room in the chest. It doesn't have the gold buttons on the cuffs. Your best bet is to go to a store that carries DVF and try the different styles on. Good luck.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Thanks Duke, I have been looking at the dress for ages now. Wasn't too sure about it but I am drawn to the slouchy casual nature of it. It kind of reminds me of a summertime version of the Financier which is one of my all time favorites.
> 
> I love the print too and it looks great on you.
> 
> Thank you Mellva, I do love my closet. I put so much thought, time and money into it but it really is my favorite room of my house .




Meg, your closet would be my favorite room too!!! I would just want to sit in there and stare at all of your beautiful CL's, handbags and DVF dresses!!! You did a fabulous job on designing it and you deserve it!!!!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, your closet would be my favorite room too!!! I would just want to sit in there and stare at all of your beautiful CL's, handbags and DVF dresses!!! You did a fabulous job on designing it and you deserve it!!!!


 Aww, thank you Mellva. I now need to start shopping my closet instead of buying more :shame: I do love a great deal though .


----------



## mellva

Here's a beautiful DVF Jeanne in size 8 for just $62.00. This is a great DVF staple dress to have for work.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251110382181?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## mellva

Here's another brand new with tags DVF wrap dress for $33.00!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261071108763?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## sammix3

Wearing the kivel with my nude patent Ron rons today. This dress is great for when you feel bloated but still want to look cute


----------



## mellva

Here's a brand new brown and white Jeanne wrap for $69.99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140806609948?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> Wearing the kivel with my nude patent Ron rons today. This dress is great for when you feel bloated but still want to look cute




Sammi you look gorgeous!!! I love this print and pink looks perfect on you.


----------



## sammix3

mellva said:


> Sammi you look gorgeous!!! I love this print and pink looks perfect on you.



Thank you mellva. You're so sweet!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Wearing the kivel with my nude patent Ron rons today. This dress is great for when you feel bloated but still want to look cute



Oooh that's super cute on you!    Me likey!


----------



## Butterfly_77

looking good, sammi! ...and not at all bloated!! 



sammix3 said:


> Wearing the kivel with my nude patent Ron rons today. This dress is great for when you feel bloated but still want to look cute


----------



## Butterfly_77

yeah, I fully agree. It's quite annoying! I hope that she keeps the current fit/length as I prefer it to the ones from last season. Also, I'm in your camp regarding the "traditional" Jeanne style (and also Justin) --> they were perfect 



mellva said:


> Koga, I'm sorry to hear your new Jeanne Two does not fit. It's very upsetting that DVF keeps changing the cut of the Jeanne and Julian every season. My favorite is the Jeanne, because it's not as tight in the chest or arms and it's longer. The New Jeanne was cut the tighest in the chest and arms and had the gold buttons on the cuffs. It's also the shortest. The New Jeanne Two is a little longer and has much more room in the chest. It doesn't have the gold buttons on the cuffs. Your best bet is to go to a store that carries DVF and try the different styles on. Good luck.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, ladies, for your kind words! 



sammix3 said:


> You look great in this print!





megt10 said:


> Thanks Duke, I have been looking at the dress for ages now. Wasn't too sure about it but I am drawn to the slouchy casual nature of it. It kind of reminds me of a summertime version of the Financier which is one of my all time favorites.
> 
> I love the print too and it looks great on you.
> 
> Thank you Mellva, I do love my closet. I put so much thought, time and money into it but it really is my favorite room of my house .


----------



## Butterfly_77

today, I pulled out the well loved 

Julian in Swirl

Summer's finally back :sunnies


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> Wearing the kivel with my nude patent Ron rons today. This dress is great for when you feel bloated but still want to look cute



what a gorgeous print, sammi! you look beautiful!!!



megt10 said:


> Here is a pic of the dress with 2 other dresses to compare colors with. The last is the most realistic view of the color.



so many pretty oranges!



Butterfly_77 said:


> today, I pulled out the well loved
> 
> Julian in Swirl
> 
> Summer's finally back :sunnies



it's been a weird summer for me - the weather here is so hot, i can't wear long sleeved wraps. you're lucky - you wear them every day!

sooooo went a little bananas on the hautelook sale - does anyone have intel on how the zalda sizing is? if i'm a 2 in wraps/dresses; 0/2 in blouses and P in the ibiza, would the P be okay on me? (i also realize it may be way too long on me.. but i'm going to try!!)

thanks for your advice/help!


----------



## Greentea

sammix3 said:


> Wearing the kivel with my nude patent Ron rons today. This dress is great for when you feel bloated but still want to look cute



CRAZY about this print! Fits you to a teeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Greentea

Butterfly_77 said:


> today, I pulled out the well loved
> 
> Julian in Swirl
> 
> Summer's finally back :sunnies



So fresh!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Just ordered the Payuma in black from Hautelook sale 

(I ordered three different sizes, since I have NO CLUE how this one fits - it looks relaxed/big from the pics, but you all know DVF sizing is all over the place... )


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> today, I pulled out the well loved
> 
> Julian in Swirl
> 
> Summer's finally back :sunnies



Man, I want this one!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Why does ebay never have the good wraps in my size   I mean, where are all the dresses from the recent sample sale - I've been hounding ebay waiting for them to show up!


----------



## baysidebeauty

http://http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp


*Yes, I preordered! *


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Wearing the kivel with my nude patent Ron rons today. This dress is great for when you feel bloated but still want to look cute


 You do look cute too! Love the dress on you.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> today, I pulled out the well loved
> 
> Julian in Swirl
> 
> Summer's finally back :sunnies


 I love this dress and it looks great on you.


----------



## megt10

I finally am wearing my Caledonia silk wrap dress Native river that I got from ebay. I totally love it. I wore it with my big girl bra . It can be worn off the shoulder or with the sleeves up higher. The second pic is with them pushed down a bit. It has a second strap, that isn't my bra strap.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I finally am wearing my Caledonia silk wrap dress Native river that I got from ebay. I totally love it. I wore it with my big girl bra . It can be worn off the shoulder or with the sleeves up higher. The second pic is with them pushed down a bit. It has a second strap, that isn't my bra strap.



I love the print - so summery and carefree!


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> I love the print - so summery and carefree!


 Thanks Bayside, I love the print too. I think DVF does the best green and I love that it is short sleeve and just feels like summer.


----------



## Azoozoo

x

x


----------



## baysidebeauty

Hey! Why isn't my link working!?

Let's try again...    

www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/Produc...sid=138BAB3815B9&Ntt=julian&N=0&bmUID=jyW.hpr

It's worth  all over again


----------



## Dukeprincess

You look gorgeous, *meg!* 

Love the swirls, *bayside and butterfly.*


----------



## Koga

mellva said:


> Koga, I'm sorry to hear your new Jeanne Two does not fit. It's very upsetting that DVF keeps changing the cut of the Jeanne and Julian every season. My favorite is the Jeanne, because it's not as tight in the chest or arms and it's longer. The New Jeanne was cut the tighest in the chest and arms and had the gold buttons on the cuffs. It's also the shortest. The New Jeanne Two is a little longer and has much more room in the chest. It doesn't have the gold buttons on the cuffs. Your best bet is to go to a store that carries DVF and try the different styles on. Good luck.


 
Thanks Mellva!  My old grey leopard New Jeanne fits like a glove on me as I'm short. Unfortunately we only have tiny DvF stores with very limited selection in my neck of the woods. 

Is the old Jeanne or the New jeanne Two most similar to the shorter New Jeanne?


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> You look gorgeous, *meg!*
> 
> Love the swirls, *bayside and butterfly.*



Thanks so much Duke.


----------



## sammix3

Thank you so much for all the lovely compliments everyone.

There are a lot of new items at Saks.com.  What do you all think of the Reina in this swirl print?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jyXvtSz


----------



## Butterfly_77

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524446498903&bmUID=jyXGjBU


----------



## Butterfly_77

love it! I bet this one looks wonderful on you! I wish I could wear ths style - but it's too short! Do you go for it? 



sammix3 said:


> Thank you so much for all the lovely compliments everyone.
> 
> There are a lot of new items at Saks.com. What do you all think of the Reina in this swirl print?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jyXvtSz


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you, dear Greentea! 



Greentea said:


> So fresh!


 
Thank you so much, babysidebeauty! It pops up on ebay from time to time. Which size would you need?



baysidebeauty said:


> Man, I want this one!


 
many thanks, dear meg!  



megt10 said:


> I love this dress and it looks great on you.


----------



## Butterfly_77

wow, cool outfit - you're looking so happy! ....and I love those yellow CL's !!! :sunnies




megt10 said:


> I finally am wearing my Caledonia silk wrap dress Native river that I got from ebay. I totally love it. I wore it with my big girl bra . It can be worn off the shoulder or with the sleeves up higher. The second pic is with them pushed down a bit. It has a second strap, that isn't my bra strap.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you very much, dear Duke! 



Dukeprincess said:


> You look gorgeous, *meg!*
> 
> Love the swirls, *bayside and butterfly.*


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Thank you so much for all the lovely compliments everyone.
> 
> There are a lot of new items at Saks.com.  What do you all think of the Reina in this swirl print?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jyXvtSz



Love the print!  I like the cut of the Reina, but it is too short on me


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Thank you so much for all the lovely compliments everyone.
> 
> There are a lot of new items at Saks.com.  What do you all think of the Reina in this swirl print?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jyXvtSz



I see the Aurora is back - love this one!  I have the poppy and navy from last fall, such a great basic it's worth picking up other colors


----------



## DC-Cutie

You look wonderful. The cut of this dress is perfect for your frame. 



megt10 said:


> I finally am wearing my Caledonia silk wrap dress Native river that I got from ebay. I totally love it. I wore it with my big girl bra . It can be worn off the shoulder or with the sleeves up higher. The second pic is with them pushed down a bit. It has a second strap, that isn't my bra strap.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> wow, cool outfit - you're looking so happy! ....and I love those yellow CL's !!! :sunnies


 Thanks Butterfly. 


DC-Cutie said:


> You look wonderful. The cut of this dress is perfect for your frame.


 Aw thanks so much DC. I agree on the cut of this dress. The seller told me that it was perfect for a more athletic frame and I think she was right. I loved wearing it and would like to find more dresses like this.


----------



## daisy999

Can I seek the knowledge of all you lovely ladies?  I have a dress with this print.  Does anyone know what it's called? (not my auction, just came across it by accident...I'd try to find another picture, but I have no idea what to search for!)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...4866?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item53edca5162
Thanks!


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> I finally am wearing my Caledonia silk wrap dress Native river that I got from ebay. I totally love it. I wore it with my big girl bra . It can be worn off the shoulder or with the sleeves up higher. The second pic is with them pushed down a bit. It has a second strap, that isn't my bra strap.



Meg, you look gorgeous in this dress. I love the colors and the cut looks perfect on you.


----------



## mellva

Koga said:


> Thanks Mellva!  My old grey leopard New Jeanne fits like a glove on me as I'm short. Unfortunately we only have tiny DvF stores with very limited selection in my neck of the woods.
> 
> Is the old Jeanne or the New jeanne Two most similar to the shorter New Jeanne?



I think the New Jeanne Two is more similar to the shorter New Jeanne, because it doesn't have the gold buttons on the cuffs and it's not as tight in the chest.


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> Thank you so much for all the lovely compliments everyone.
> 
> There are a lot of new items at Saks.com.  What do you all think of the Reina in this swirl print?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jyXvtSz




This dress would look wonderful on you Sammi. You should get it!!!


----------



## mellva

daisy999 said:


> Can I seek the knowledge of all you lovely ladies?  I have a dress with this print.  Does anyone know what it's called? (not my auction, just came across it by accident...I'd try to find another picture, but I have no idea what to search for!)
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...4866?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item53edca5162
> Thanks!




This is the Justin. I had this dress in this print and had to sell it. I hated this one. The length was 43" and it just fit weird. This was an older Justin from 2007 and I did not like the fit. The newer Justins fit better. That price is way too high for that used dress IMO.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, you look gorgeous in this dress. I love the colors and the cut looks perfect on you.


 Thank you Mellva. It is one of my new favorites.


----------



## inspiredgem

sammix3 said:


> Whoo!  Just scored the carpreena in jacquard rose for 50% off!  So glad I checked to see if my size for returned.  I don't have any special occasions to wear it to but just glad to be able to get it!


Great deal!  Please post some photos when you receive it!


megt10 said:


> Here is a pic of the dress with 2 other dresses to compare colors with. The last is the most realistic view of the color.


Loving all the orange AND your gorgeous closet! 


Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> New Julian Two in Slice blue
> 
> did I already say that I love this print


Another beauty!


Koga said:


> I just received my parcel from Saks with my New Jeanne Two dress and sadly it doesn't flatter my figure. Can someone please tell me the difference between:
> 
> -New Jeanne
> -New Jeanne Two
> -Jeanne


I'm sorry to hear that your New Jeanne Two didn't work out for you but hopefully you'll find something else that you love. 


sammix3 said:


> Wearing the kivel with my nude patent Ron rons today. This dress is great for when you feel bloated but still want to look cute


WOW!  I love this dress on you!  You look fabulous in pink!  Love the Ron Ron's too!


Butterfly_77 said:


> today, I pulled out the well loved
> 
> Julian in Swirl
> 
> Summer's finally back :sunnies


Very pretty!


baysidebeauty said:


> Just ordered the Payuma in black from Hautelook sale
> 
> (I ordered three different sizes, since I have NO CLUE how this one fits - it looks relaxed/big from the pics, but you all know DVF sizing is all over the place... )


Congrats!  Can't wait to see pictures!


megt10 said:


> I finally am wearing my Caledonia silk wrap dress Native river that I got from ebay. I totally love it. I wore it with my big girl bra . It can be worn off the shoulder or with the sleeves up higher. The second pic is with them pushed down a bit. It has a second strap, that isn't my bra strap.


Perfection!  So summery and the colors are gorgeous on you!


baysidebeauty said:


> Hey! Why isn't my link working!?
> 
> Let's try again...
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...sid=138BAB3815B9&Ntt=julian&N=0&bmUID=jyW.hpr
> 
> It's worth  all over again


I love this print!


sammix3 said:


> Thank you so much for all the lovely compliments everyone.
> 
> There are a lot of new items at Saks.com.  What do you all think of the Reina in this swirl print?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jyXvtSz


I think this would look amazing on you!


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> Great deal! Please post some photos when you receive it!
> 
> Loving all the orange AND your gorgeous closet!
> 
> Another beauty!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that your New Jeanne Two didn't work out for you but hopefully you'll find something else that you love.
> 
> WOW! I love this dress on you! You look fabulous in pink! Love the Ron Ron's too!
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> Congrats! Can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> Perfection! So summery and the colors are gorgeous on you!
> 
> I love this print!
> 
> I think this would look amazing on you!


 Thanks so much.


----------



## sammix3

mellva said:


> This dress would look wonderful on you Sammi. You should get it!!!





Butterfly_77 said:


> today, I pulled out the well loved
> 
> Julian in Swirl
> 
> Summer's finally back :sunnies



Love this on you!!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I finally am wearing my Caledonia silk wrap dress Native river that I got from ebay. I totally love it. I wore it with my big girl bra . It can be worn off the shoulder or with the sleeves up higher. The second pic is with them pushed down a bit. It has a second strap, that isn't my bra strap.



This is a perfect match!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> love it! I bet this one looks wonderful on you! I wish I could wear ths style - but it's too short! Do you go for it?





baysidebeauty said:


> Love the print!  I like the cut of the Reina, but it is too short on me





mellva said:


> This dress would look wonderful on you Sammi. You should get it!!!





inspiredgem said:


> Great deal!  Please post some photos when you receive it!
> 
> Loving all the orange AND your gorgeous closet!
> 
> Another beauty!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that your New Jeanne Two didn't work out for you but hopefully you'll find something else that you love.
> 
> WOW!  I love this dress on you!  You look fabulous in pink!  Love the Ron Ron's too!
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> Congrats!  Can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> Perfection!  So summery and the colors are gorgeous on you!
> 
> I love this print!
> 
> I think this would look amazing on you!



The Reina is my favorite DVF style and I'm so glad I'm short enough to wear it as a dress or with leggings.  I think I'm going to wait to see it in person first before getting it. I just don't know if I can pull off the print since it might be a little too much for me?


----------



## sammix3

OOTD: Novalee top with Kimmie skirt and black patent CL Ron Rons


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> OOTD: Novalee top with Kimmie skirt and black patent CL Ron Rons



AGH!  Why did I not buy the Kimmie in black?!    You look very classy!  Great look!


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> OOTD: Novalee top with Kimmie skirt and black patent CL Ron Rons




Sammi I love the black Kimmie and that pink blouse is gorgeous!!!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> AGH!  Why did I not buy the Kimmie in black?!    You look very classy!  Great look!





mellva said:


> Sammi I love the black Kimmie and that pink blouse is gorgeous!!!



Thank you!


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> OOTD: Novalee top with Kimmie skirt and black patent CL Ron Rons



i love this sammi! you look fantastic. what a great top!



megt10 said:


> I finally am wearing my Caledonia silk wrap dress Native river that I got from ebay. I totally love it. I wore it with my big girl bra . It can be worn off the shoulder or with the sleeves up higher. The second pic is with them pushed down a bit. It has a second strap, that isn't my bra strap.



this dress is stunning on you meg.



baysidebeauty said:


> Hey! Why isn't my link working!?
> 
> Let's try again...
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/Produc...sid=138BAB3815B9&Ntt=julian&N=0&bmUID=jyW.hpr
> 
> It's worth  all over again





sammix3 said:


> Thank you so much for all the lovely compliments everyone.
> 
> There are a lot of new items at Saks.com.  What do you all think of the Reina in this swirl print?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jyXvtSz



loving the swirls!!


----------



## daisy999

mellva said:


> This is the Justin. I had this dress in this print and had to sell it. I hated this one. The length was 43" and it just fit weird. This was an older Justin from 2007 and I did not like the fit. The newer Justins fit better. That price is way too high for that used dress IMO.



Thanks, mellva!  I already own the dress (so don't worry, I'm not about to buy this horribly overpriced one, even if it was my size ) but don't know what the print was called.  Would you happen to remember?  I was hoping that someone here might know, but finding out it's from 2007 is a start.  They label the style in the garment on those tags; I wish they would label the print as well.  It's odd that the length was so long on yours.  I think mine is about 39" or so - it comes to right above the knee on me.  Unfortunately, I don't have any other Justins to compare it to.  Btw, I wanted to say thanks for all your ebay posts - it's so kind of you to keep an eye out on deals for everyone.  Let me know if you find anything in a size 2!


----------



## daisy999

sammix3 said:


> Thank you so much for all the lovely compliments everyone.
> 
> There are a lot of new items at Saks.com.  What do you all think of the Reina in this swirl print?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...stenberg&N=4294912394+306418048&bmUID=jyXvtSz



I really like that.  The swirl print is great with the mod vibe/style of the dress.  You also look lovely in your kivel and novalee with kimmie outfits - so fresh and summery and put together!


----------



## daisy999

megt10 said:


> I finally am wearing my Caledonia silk wrap dress Native river that I got from ebay. I totally love it. I wore it with my big girl bra . It can be worn off the shoulder or with the sleeves up higher. The second pic is with them pushed down a bit. It has a second strap, that isn't my bra strap.


What a lovely dress, meg!  It reminds me of the Celosa dress, whose style I love.  I find that portrait neckline so flattering on people.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, dear inspiredgem! 




inspiredgem said:


> Great deal!  Please post some photos when you receive it!
> 
> Loving all the orange AND your gorgeous closet!
> 
> Another beauty!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that your New Jeanne Two didn't work out for you but hopefully you'll find something else that you love.
> 
> WOW!  I love this dress on you!  You look fabulous in pink!  Love the Ron Ron's too!
> 
> Very pretty!
> 
> Congrats!  Can't wait to see pictures!
> 
> Perfection!  So summery and the colors are gorgeous on you!
> 
> I love this print!
> 
> I think this would look amazing on you!


----------



## Butterfly_77

daisy, you might find it here

http://dvfs.blogspot.ch/

it's an old blog but she has more or less the whole collection on it from a couple of years ago. Good luck! and please tell us when you have found it!



daisy999 said:


> Thanks, mellva!  I already own the dress (so don't worry, I'm not about to buy this horribly overpriced one, even if it was my size ) but don't know what the print was called.  Would you happen to remember?  I was hoping that someone here might know, but finding out it's from 2007 is a start.  They label the style in the garment on those tags; I wish they would label the print as well.  It's odd that the length was so long on yours.  I think mine is about 39" or so - it comes to right above the knee on me.  Unfortunately, I don't have any other Justins to compare it to.  Btw, I wanted to say thanks for all your ebay posts - it's so kind of you to keep an eye out on deals for everyone.  Let me know if you find anything in a size 2!


----------



## Butterfly_77

hun, I'm sure it looks perfect on you and you certainly can pull off this print!! 



sammix3 said:


> The Reina is my favorite DVF style and I'm so glad I'm short enough to wear it as a dress or with leggings.  I think I'm going to wait to see it in person first before getting it. I just don't know if I can pull off the print since it might be a little too much for me?


----------



## Butterfly_77

I love the whole look - the top is very sweet (but not to sweet) and the skirt fits you perfectly. I'm also eying your shoes, my dear 



sammix3 said:


> OOTD: Novalee top with Kimmie skirt and black patent CL Ron Rons


----------



## Aurify

Does anyone here have the Fleurette dress? What do you think of it? I feel a bit conflicted - on the one hand, I think it looks fun and sexy, but on the other, I also think it looks a bit like a nightie...


----------



## Greentea

Aurify said:


> Does anyone here have the Fleurette dress? What do you think of it? I feel a bit conflicted - on the one hand, I think it looks fun and sexy, but on the other, I also think it looks a bit like a nightie...



I think it's best on someone who's on the tall side. A cut like that would make me look pregnant. I like the goddess appeal of it but it's just not right for my frame, personally.


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> AGH!  Why did I not buy the Kimmie in black?!    You look very classy!  Great look!



Me too me too!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Aurify said:


> Does anyone here have the Fleurette dress? What do you think of it? I feel a bit conflicted - on the one hand, I think it looks fun and sexy, but on the other, I also think it looks a bit like a nightie...




My thoughts exactly  :giggles:


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> This is a perfect match!


 Thanks sammi. I love the Ron Rons and where them a lot.


phiphi said:


> i love this sammi! you look fantastic. what a great top!
> 
> 
> 
> this dress is stunning on you meg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loving the swirls!!


 Thanks so much Phiphi. I am so glad that I bought it.


daisy999 said:


> What a lovely dress, meg! It reminds me of the Celosa dress, whose style I love. I find that portrait neckline so flattering on people.


 Thank you Daisy. I love this neckline and wish that I could find more dresses with a similar neckline.


----------



## Butterfly_77

my wrap of the day

new Julian in twigs


----------



## bobolo

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> new Julian in twigs



looks great


----------



## LABAG

Time to get her out my closet-we're twins! -you look fab!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> new Julian in twigs


----------



## daisy999

Butterfly_77 said:


> daisy, you might find it here
> 
> http://dvfs.blogspot.ch/
> 
> it's an old blog but she has more or less the whole collection on it from a couple of years ago. Good luck! and please tell us when you have found it!


Thank for the suggestion, but unfortunately the print wasn't mentioned!  I guess it wasn't very popular or it was a pre-2006/blog issue?  It's  vaguely like the square dot indigo, only a smaller pattern and all of  the white rectangles are the same size.  That blog is such a great resource; it's too bad that no one updates it any longer.
Also, you look fabulous as always in the twigs dress.  Diane certainly knows how to do the right shade of green.


----------



## sammix3

I received my Carpreena in the mail today, but sad to say, I'm not loving it.  I feel like it's cute in pictures but I don't like it on me in person.  Also, there's a big gap on the back of my neck.  I did snap some pics before I decided to send it back.


----------



## AEGIS

ladies is this authentic?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271023674532?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## AEGIS

sammix3 said:


> I received my Carpreena in the mail today, but sad to say, I'm not loving it.  I feel like it's cute in pictures but I don't like it on me in person.  Also, there's a big gap on the back of my neck.  I did snap some pics before I decided to send it back.



i like it on you!


----------



## foxycleopatra

AEGIS said:


> ladies is this authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271023674532?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649



yes, indeed authentic (but looks like it's no longer available for sale)


----------



## Butterfly_77

...I did some lunch break surfing 

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/New-Julian-wrap-dress_151-3000459-D5131001V12FMTEAL/ --> not sure about the color, but I like the print!



http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/New-Jeanne-wrap-dress_151-3000459-D5130001V12FLTEAL/

http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/New-Jeanne-wrap-dress_151-3000459-D5130001V12FLORC/

 --> to be honest, not my cup of coffee...


http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/New-Julian-wrap-dress_151-3000459-D5131001U12/

--> I'm still thinking about the pacman print! I love the mod vibe and will have a 1:1 look at it in 3 weeks...



http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=4294912394+306418048+399545540&bmUID=jz1VG5c

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=4294912394+306418048+399545540&bmUID=jz1VG7s


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, bobolo!



bobolo said:


> looks great


 
yeah! I'm happy to be twin with you! Come on, please get her out and take a pic 



LABAG said:


> Time to get her out my closet-we're twins! -you look fab!


 
thank you so much, dear babysidebeauty 



baysidebeauty said:


>


----------



## Butterfly_77

sammi, I like this style on you. But it's hard to tell whether the gap at the back is bothersome or not. Hope you'll find some other goodies soon 



sammix3 said:


> I received my Carpreena in the mail today, but sad to say, I'm not loving it. I feel like it's cute in pictures but I don't like it on me in person. Also, there's a big gap on the back of my neck. I did snap some pics before I decided to send it back.


----------



## Butterfly_77

oh, no! I was hoping that you would find it there. Yes, it's a super blog for all the older collection and I found a couple of names from dresses I have in my wardrobe. It's a pity that she is inactive now....

...and thank you for your nice compliment! 



daisy999 said:


> Thank for the suggestion, but unfortunately the print wasn't mentioned! I guess it wasn't very popular or it was a pre-2006/blog issue? It's vaguely like the square dot indigo, only a smaller pattern and all of the white rectangles are the same size. That blog is such a great resource; it's too bad that no one updates it any longer.
> Also, you look fabulous as always in the twigs dress. Diane certainly knows how to do the right shade of green.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> ...I did some lunch break surfing
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/New-Julian-wrap-dress_151-3000459-D5131001V12FMTEAL/ --> not sure about the color, but I like the print!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/New-Jeanne-wrap-dress_151-3000459-D5130001V12FLTEAL/
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/New-Jeanne-wrap-dress_151-3000459-D5130001V12FLORC/
> 
> --> to be honest, not my cup of coffee...
> 
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/New-Julian-wrap-dress_151-3000459-D5131001U12/
> 
> --> I'm still thinking about the pacman print! I love the mod vibe and will have a 1:1 look at it in 3 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=4294912394+306418048+399545540&bmUID=jz1VG5c
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=4294912394+306418048+399545540&bmUID=jz1VG7s




Not lovin' any of those wrap prints except the Orchid Swirl (which I already preordered the other day ).  I do think that MK aqua tote is fantastic, though


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> I received my Carpreena in the mail today, but sad to say, I'm not loving it.  I feel like it's cute in pictures but I don't like it on me in person.  Also, there's a big gap on the back of my neck.  I did snap some pics before I decided to send it back.



I think it's cute on you in the front view, but I see what you mean about the gap in the back...


----------



## AEGIS

foxycleopatra said:


> yes, indeed authentic (but looks like it's no longer available for sale)



it's mine offered a BIN for $50. TY!!


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> new Julian in twigs


 I love this one. Her greens and oranges are the best.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I received my Carpreena in the mail today, but sad to say, I'm not loving it. I feel like it's cute in pictures but I don't like it on me in person. Also, there's a big gap on the back of my neck. I did snap some pics before I decided to send it back.


 You are right it is cute on you Sammi, but if you aren't loving it then you won't wear it. I get that gap in the back of some of her dresses as well. Not sure why that happens. I tried sizing down and up and never made a difference.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> ...I did some lunch break surfing
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/New-Julian-wrap-dress_151-3000459-D5131001V12FMTEAL/ --> not sure about the color, but I like the print!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/New-Jeanne-wrap-dress_151-3000459-D5130001V12FLTEAL/
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/New-Jeanne-wrap-dress_151-3000459-D5130001V12FLORC/
> 
> --> to be honest, not my cup of coffee...
> 
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/New-Julian-wrap-dress_151-3000459-D5131001U12/
> 
> --> I'm still thinking about the pacman print! I love the mod vibe and will have a 1:1 look at it in 3 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=4294912394+306418048+399545540&bmUID=jz1VG5c
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=4294912394+306418048+399545540&bmUID=jz1VG7s


 I like the first and last pics the best. I love the teal color and the print of the last.


----------



## megt10

AEGIS said:


> it's mine offered a BIN for $50. TY!!


 Congrats Aegis the top is gorgeous and is going to look awesome on you.


----------



## megt10

I got a cancellation notice for my Linnia Dress yesterday.  they did offer me 15% off my next purchase but I really was looking forward to the dress. Oh well.


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Congrats Aegis the top is gorgeous and is going to look awesome on you.



thanks! since all those re-sellers always offer BIN, i figured i would try my luck. i knew one of them would buy it and then list it as NWOT and start it at $100.  it's a popular and rare print i think.   

and since i had ebay bucks this came to $23!

i am a bit worried about this top.  looks like i will need a high waisted skirt.i might have one but i am not sure but i truly just love the print so much.  i saw a dvf one at nordstrom rack the other day


----------



## rcy

Butterfly_77, i tried on the pacman print a few wks ago @nordies, here is my first attempt at posting a pic...




I loved the colors..


----------



## rcy

whoa, sorry about the size!!


----------



## Greentea

rcy said:


> Butterfly_77, i tried on the pacman print a few wks ago @nordies, here is my first attempt at posting a pic...
> 
> View attachment 1809954
> 
> 
> I loved the colors..



You have the perfect shapes for wraps!


----------



## sammix3

rcy said:


> Butterfly_77, i tried on the pacman print a few wks ago @nordies, here is my first attempt at posting a pic...
> 
> View attachment 1809954
> 
> 
> I loved the colors..



Looks great on you! Did you get it?


----------



## Princess Pink

Butterfly_77 said:


> http://dvfs.blogspot.ch/



This is a fab link, thank you! Just drooling over the gorgeous patterns and what's interesting is that most of the items are very wearable even today, such classic items. Now, where are they all now I wonder, whose wardrobes are these beauties sitting in??


----------



## Dukeprincess

Feeling rather fat, so hiding it in the Shangri blouse today!


----------



## rcy

> You have the perfect shapes for wraps!



 thanks greentea!



> Looks great on you! Did you get it?



no, i didn't get it. i liked the colors, but couldn't get by the print. had it been flowers or something else other than pacmen...


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much for posting a pic. We have been waiting for the first IRL pics 

I like the color combo very much and surprisingly, the pacman print doesn't bother me at all. But I need to see it in person.

anyway, you have a gorgeous figure and you wear wraps very well 




rcy said:


> Butterfly_77, i tried on the pacman print a few wks ago @nordies, here is my first attempt at posting a pic...
> 
> View attachment 1809954
> 
> 
> I loved the colors..


----------



## Butterfly_77

Duke, sweets, you're not looking fat at all! But I certainly know those days. You did well in pairing a body con skirt with a flow-y top 



Dukeprincess said:


> Feeling rather fat, so hiding it in the Shangri blouse today!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1810264


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're welcome

I like browsing through it from time to time and it's always a surprise when you see prints popping out on DVF.com that where released back a of years 



Princess Pink said:


> This is a fab link, thank you! Just drooling over the gorgeous patterns and what's interesting is that most of the items are very wearable even today, such classic items. Now, where are they all now I wonder, whose wardrobes are these beauties sitting in??


----------



## Butterfly_77

I hope the swirl will be available on DVF.com in the next weeks.... 



baysidebeauty said:


> Not lovin' any of those wrap prints except the Orchid Swirl (which I already preordered the other day ).  I do think that MK aqua tote is fantastic, though





megt10 said:


> I like the first and last pics the best. I love the teal color and the print of the last.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, dear meg!



megt10 said:


> I love this one. Her greens and oranges are the best.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> Duke, sweets, you're not looking fat at all! But I certainly know those days. You did well in pairing a body con skirt with a flow-y top



  Thanks, of course, I feel like I weigh a zillion pounds!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> I hope the swirl will be available on DVF.com in the next weeks....



DVF.com has new items usually the 1st of every month. If not the 1st, definitely within the week.


----------



## baysidebeauty

rcy said:


> Butterfly_77, i tried on the pacman print a few wks ago @nordies, here is my first attempt at posting a pic...
> 
> View attachment 1809954
> 
> 
> I loved the colors..



The cut is very flattering on you!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Feeling rather fat, so hiding it in the Shangri blouse today!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1810264



Fat? What fat!?!  You look great!  But, yea - some days we just feel bloated and yucky (well, I do anyway...)


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Feeling rather fat, so hiding it in the Shangri blouse today!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1810264


No idea what you're talking about because you look absolutely stunning!


----------



## samosa88

Not sure if that been asked before, but how do you prevent to keep on flashing people in the wrap dresses. Wore my dvf wrap out and the first slight breeze lifted & parted  the skirtpart. Kept on walking akwardly holding my dress


----------



## mellva

daisy999 said:


> Thanks, mellva!  I already own the dress (so don't worry, I'm not about to buy this horribly overpriced one, even if it was my size ) but don't know what the print was called.  Would you happen to remember?  I was hoping that someone here might know, but finding out it's from 2007 is a start.  They label the style in the garment on those tags; I wish they would label the print as well.  It's odd that the length was so long on yours.  I think mine is about 39" or so - it comes to right above the knee on me.  Unfortunately, I don't have any other Justins to compare it to.  Btw, I wanted to say thanks for all your ebay posts - it's so kind of you to keep an eye out on deals for everyone.  Let me know if you find anything in a size 2!




Your welcome Daisy.  I love being able to help everyone on this forum. Please let me know if I can look for a certain DVF dress for you on ebay.


----------



## mellva

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> new Julian in twigs




I'm sorry to be responding so late to everyone's post. I just got home from a 3 day business trip and was not able to check TPF when I was gone.

I love this print on you Butterfly!!!


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> I received my Carpreena in the mail today, but sad to say, I'm not loving it.  I feel like it's cute in pictures but I don't like it on me in person.  Also, there's a big gap on the back of my neck.  I did snap some pics before I decided to send it back.




Sammi I love the print of this dress. I'm sorry it didn't work out for you.


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> ladies is this authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/271023674532?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649




Aegis, yes this top is authentic. That is a beautiful print. I wish I could have responded sooner, but I was on a business trip for the past 3 days. I cannot access TPF with my company laptop.


----------



## mellva

Butterfly_77 said:


> ...I did some lunch break surfing
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/New-Julian-wrap-dress_151-3000459-D5131001V12FMTEAL/ --> not sure about the color, but I like the print!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/New-Jeanne-wrap-dress_151-3000459-D5130001V12FLTEAL/
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/New-Jeanne-wrap-dress_151-3000459-D5130001V12FLORC/
> 
> --> to be honest, not my cup of coffee...
> 
> 
> http://www.selfridges.com/en/Womenswear/New-Julian-wrap-dress_151-3000459-D5131001U12/
> 
> --> I'm still thinking about the pacman print! I love the mod vibe and will have a 1:1 look at it in 3 weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=4294912394+306418048+399545540&bmUID=jz1VG5c
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...=4294912394+306418048+399545540&bmUID=jz1VG7s




I love the first two. I hope they carry those prints here in the US. Thanks for posting them Butterfly!!!


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> thanks! since all those re-sellers always offer BIN, i figured i would try my luck. i knew one of them would buy it and then list it as NWOT and start it at $100.  it's a popular and rare print i think.
> 
> and since i had ebay bucks this came to $23!
> 
> i am a bit worried about this top.  looks like i will need a high waisted skirt.i might have one but i am not sure but i truly just love the print so much.  i saw a dvf one at nordstrom rack the other day




Aegis, I'm so glad you won the DVF red Leopard wrap top. I hope you post a picture when you get it. That color will look beautiful on you!!! Yes, I know that reseller would have snapped it up and relisted as NWOT.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> I got a cancellation notice for my Linnia Dress yesterday.  they did offer me 15% off my next purchase but I really was looking forward to the dress. Oh well.




Meg, I'm so sorry you got a cancellation for your Linnia Dress. That's so maddening. I'm glad that offered you 15% off your next purchase.


----------



## mellva

rcy said:


> Butterfly_77, i tried on the pacman print a few wks ago @nordies, here is my first attempt at posting a pic...
> 
> View attachment 1809954
> 
> 
> I loved the colors..



I love this print.  Did you get this dress? It looks beautiful on you!!!


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Feeling rather fat, so hiding it in the Shangri blouse today!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1810264




Duke, the Shangri blouse looks gorgeous on you!!! You do not have one ounce of fat on you!!! You have a perfect figure and should be a model!!!


----------



## mellva

Here is a beautiful BNWT wrap dress for only $78.00!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261071108763?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mellva

Here's a darling DVF wrap dress in size 2 for only $38.00!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261071108012?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mellva

Wasn't someone looking for this DVF Jeanne Leopard wrap? This one is new with tags and only $89.00!!! I wish I could wear size 2!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230828864656?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mellva

Here's another DVF Jeanne in size 2 for only $25.00!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280929009030?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## AEGIS

mellva said:


> Aegis, I'm so glad you won the DVF red Leopard wrap top. I hope you post a picture when you get it. That color will look beautiful on you!!! Yes, I know that reseller would have snapped it up and relisted as NWOT.





thanks!  i was def. inspired by your investigative work!


----------



## baysidebeauty

samosa88 said:


> Not sure if that been asked before, but how do you prevent to keep on flashing people in the wrap dresses. Wore my dvf wrap out and the first slight breeze lifted & parted  the skirtpart. Kept on walking akwardly holding my dress



Sizing up may help.  I can get into a 12, but the wrap part won't fully wrap around to the opposite hip; by sizing up to a 14, my bustline has more secure coverage (I don't wear camis underneath), and the wrap part goes all the way to the hip - so when the breezes blow, all anyone is going to see is another layer of print .


----------



## megt10

rcy said:


> Butterfly_77, i tried on the pacman print a few wks ago @nordies, here is my first attempt at posting a pic...
> 
> View attachment 1809954
> 
> 
> I loved the colors..


 I love the colors too and the dress looks great on you. Thanks for posting a pic.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Feeling rather fat, so hiding it in the Shangri blouse today!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1810264


 You look great Duke. I love the top on you and the whole outfit. Your necklace is perfect with it as well.


----------



## rcy

megt10 said:


> I love the colors too and the dress looks great on you. Thanks for posting a pic.


 
you are very welcome!

and no, mellva, i didn't get it


----------



## LABAG

HI DVF Ladies,
Well a late nite purchase for me-I came back from the casino-diner and a little playing, and checked a few of my fav sites.
DVF.com had the simple garden red Julian for 146.00 plus 20%-116.00!-I couldnt resist. My girlfriend , bought it a monthe ago, and was a little pissed-but was glad for me-LOL
This is my first red dress-yah
Also grabbed the african Handy top-loved the corals and print for 67.00.

Now its the waiting to see whats canceled or NOT.


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> HI DVF Ladies,
> Well a late nite purchase for me-I came back from the casino-diner and a little playing, and checked a few of my fav sites.
> DVF.com had the simple garden red Julian for 146.00 plus 20%-116.00!-I couldnt resist. My girlfriend , bought it a monthe ago, and was a little pissed-but was glad for me-LOL
> This is my first red dress-yah
> Also grabbed the african Handy top-loved the corals and print for 67.00.
> 
> Now its the waiting to see whats canceled or NOT.


 I hope that you get it and it isn't canceled. I also hope you will post some pics .


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> I hope that you get it and it isn't canceled. I also hope you will post some pics .


 Me too! Ill keep my fingers crossed. XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## mellva

Here's a beautiful dress that Meg has modeled in size 8. This is a great deal for $61.00!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251115859123?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## mellva

LABAG said:


> Me too! Ill keep my fingers crossed. XXXXXXXXXXXXX



I hope you got it. What a great deal. This one is all sold out now. I hope none of the resellers bought them.


----------



## mellva

Here's another great deal on a DVF Jeanne in size 8. For only $71.00!!! I love this print.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140806609948?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## mellva

Another great deal on a DVF wrap dress in size 4.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/221079849039?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mellva

Aegis, this red Julian would look beautiful on you. It's only $49.99!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120956683066?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mellva

Here's another beautiful DVF Jeanne in size 8 for $41.00.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271024267086?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## mellva

Here's a gorgeous DVF Maupiti Wonderwoman print dress for $39.00!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230830449276?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Here's a beautiful dress that Meg has modeled in size 8. This is a great deal for $61.00!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251115859123?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


 I love but don't have this one. It would be too short for me. I have similar dresses though and it is a great style for younger and shorter gals.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> I love but don't have this one. It would be too short for me. I have similar dresses though and it is a great style for younger and shorter gals.




 I'm sorry Meg. I thought you had modeled this dress. Don't you have this print?


----------



## phiphi

LABAG said:


> HI DVF Ladies,
> Well a late nite purchase for me-I came back from the casino-diner and a little playing, and checked a few of my fav sites.
> DVF.com had the simple garden red Julian for 146.00 plus 20%-116.00!-I couldnt resist. My girlfriend , bought it a monthe ago, and was a little pissed-but was glad for me-LOL
> This is my first red dress-yah
> Also grabbed the african Handy top-loved the corals and print for 67.00.
> 
> Now its the waiting to see whats canceled or NOT.



fingers crossed they don't cancel your order!



mellva said:


> Here's a gorgeous DVF Maupiti Wonderwoman print dress for $39.00!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230830449276?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



ooh this is gorgeous!!!! thanks mellva, for posting all these links.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> I'm sorry Meg. I thought you had modeled this dress. Don't you have this print?


 No I don't but I would love it in a longer dress. It is such an awesome print that if it had sleeves I might consider it and wear it with tights and boots.


----------



## AEGIS

mellva said:


> Here's another great deal on a DVF Jeanne in size 8. For only $71.00!!! I love this print.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140806609948?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649




i wish this were my size.  love that print


----------



## cheburashka

Hey, guys!

Everyone looks fantastic and I am very pleased to see all the lovely DVFers here! Hope you are all amazing and rocking your DVF outfits !


Quick q: I remember a few ppl bought a Kivel dress - I am trying to figure out how long it is ? Knee length or way above ? 

Is it appropriate for work in a conservative medical environment or too bright in person ? Or is it pretty bright and more of a play hot date dress ?


----------



## mellva

mellva said:


> Here's another great deal on a DVF Jeanne in size 8. For only $71.00!!! I love this print.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140806609948?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649




Guess which reseller bought this DVF Jeanne for $71.00 and will be relisting for $350 and will state it's brand new without tags?


----------



## mellva

cheburashka said:


> Hey, guys!
> 
> Everyone looks fantastic and I am very pleased to see all the lovely DVFers here! Hope you are all amazing and rocking your DVF outfits !
> 
> 
> Quick q: I remember a few ppl bought a Kivel dress - I am trying to figure out how long it is ? Knee length or way above ?
> 
> Is it appropriate for work in a conservative medical environment or too bright in person ? Or is it pretty bright and more of a play hot date dress ?




The length depends on your height.  If your 5'9" it will most likely be above the knee. I think it would be a conservative print if you go with the red and black print.


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> Hey, guys!
> 
> Everyone looks fantastic and I am very pleased to see all the lovely DVFers here! Hope you are all amazing and rocking your DVF outfits !
> 
> 
> Quick q: I remember a few ppl bought a Kivel dress - I am trying to figure out how long it is ? Knee length or way above ?
> 
> Is it appropriate for work in a conservative medical environment or too bright in person ? Or is it pretty bright and more of a play hot date dress ?



It's probably too bright but I wear it for work anyways lol.  I remember having to get mine shortened but I would say it's probably comparable length to the Jeanne and Julian.


----------



## megt10

Wore my Tadd Two yeseterday to brunch and shopping. I am back in flats, hurt my knee again so picked this dress since it is super casual and comfy especially paired with flat sandals. I am not sure if I have posted this before but probably not since I let down the hem. I still can't wear it tied at the waist but at the hips is fine for that slouchy look.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Wore my Tadd Two yeseterday to brunch and shopping. I am back in flats, hurt my knee again so picked this dress since it is super casual and comfy especially paired with flat sandals. I am not sure if I have posted this before but probably not since I let down the hem. I still can't wear it tied at the waist but at the hips is fine for that slouchy look.




Meg, I love this print on you. I have never seen this style and it looks perfect on you. I'm so sorry to hear your knee again. I hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## mellva

phiphi said:


> fingers crossed they don't cancel your order!
> 
> 
> 
> ooh this is gorgeous!!!! thanks mellva, for posting all these links.




Your welcome Phiphi!!!


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> i wish this were my size.  love that print



Aegis, I'm sorry this dress wasn't your size. I will see if one shows up on ebay in your size and post it here.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, I love this print on you. I have never seen this style and it looks perfect on you. I'm so sorry to hear your knee again. I hope you feel better soon!!!


 Thanks Mellva. Yeah, hurt my knee walking the dog. I got glasses for the first time and looking down is weird and disorienting and just misstepped. I got the dress from the DVF outlet in Cabazon when I got the other dresses. I think it is called love notes.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Thanks Mellva. Yeah, hurt my knee walking the dog. I got glasses for the first time and looking down is weird and disorienting and just misstepped. I got the dress from the DVF outlet in Cabazon when I got the other dresses. I think it is called love notes.



Oh no!!! I'm so sorry. I hope you get used to your glasses!!!!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Wore my Tadd Two yeseterday to brunch and shopping. I am back in flats, hurt my knee again so picked this dress since it is super casual and comfy especially paired with flat sandals. I am not sure if I have posted this before but probably not since I let down the hem. I still can't wear it tied at the waist but at the hips is fine for that slouchy look.



Love the dress and the cute Miu Miu sandals!


----------



## AEGIS

megt10 said:


> Thanks Mellva. Yeah, hurt my knee walking the dog. I got glasses for the first time and looking down is weird and disorienting and just misstepped. I got the dress from the DVF outlet in Cabazon when I got the other dresses. I think it is called love notes.





i know what you mean.  i've had 4 eyes for years but i remember the feeling.  hope your knee heals!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Sorry for the delay, thank you ladies for your super sweet compliments about my "fat day"  outfit.  I know as women, we all have those days where we aren't feeling our skinniest!  

*Meg:* I love that dress, but I really want your sandals.  Send them to DC and no one gets hurt.  

Welcome back *mellva* we missed you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Outfit encouraged by *phiphi* (after swearing off all wrap dresses).

Headed to work in the Jenny


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Outfit encouraged by *phiphi* (after swearing off all wrap dresses).
> 
> Headed to work in the Jenny
> 
> View attachment 1813781



YAY!!! i am so happy you wore the jenny! what a great outfit. you look fantastic! xox


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Outfit encouraged by *phiphi* (after swearing off all wrap dresses).
> 
> Headed to work in the Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1813781



What a fun dress!


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> YAY!!! i am so happy you wore the jenny! what a great outfit. you look fantastic! xox



Thanks for the nudge to wear it!  It's happy to be out of the closet, finally! 



sammix3 said:


> What a fun dress!



Thank you!  It's like a big patchwork quilt of DVF's prints.  

Oh, and thanks to you, I stalked Saks until a black Kimmie skirt popped up in my size.  After seeing how great it looked on you, I had to have one too!


----------



## Butterfly_77

hello gorgeous! you're looking very good - I love this dress on you!!




megt10 said:


> Wore my Tadd Two yeseterday to brunch and shopping. I am back in flats, hurt my knee again so picked this dress since it is super casual and comfy especially paired with flat sandals. I am not sure if I have posted this before but probably not since I let down the hem. I still can't wear it tied at the waist but at the hips is fine for that slouchy look.


----------



## Butterfly_77

yeah yeah yeah 

this is one fun and happy dress - I've never seen this one. You're looking gorgeous, Duke! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Outfit encouraged by *phiphi* (after swearing off all wrap dresses).
> 
> Headed to work in the Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1813781


----------



## Butterfly_77

my wrap of the day

quite an oldie and I think the print is called "diamond cube"

I love it but it doesn't give enough bust coverage (even with a camp underneath) and I felt a bit uncomfortable at work :shame:


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> yeah yeah yeah
> 
> this is one fun and happy dress - I've never seen this one. You're looking gorgeous, Duke!



HAHAHAHAHA    Don't mock me!  I was trying to "branch out" with my DVF experience, so I was boycotting wraps, but the Jenny deserved an exception!



Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> quite an oldie and I think the print is called "diamond cube"
> 
> I love it but it doesn't give enough bust coverage (even with a camp underneath) and I felt a bit uncomfortable at work :shame:



The print is Deco Diamond Cube.  I have the St. Jude in this print, but the green/navy colorway.  

I think your girls are adequately covered, what are you talking about!?


----------



## phiphi

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> quite an oldie and I think the print is called "diamond cube"
> 
> I love it but it doesn't give enough bust coverage (even with a camp underneath) and I felt a bit uncomfortable at work :shame:



i love this print. what a great classic!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

lol, I was totally honest and I'm happy to see in action pics of you!!   


thank you for giving the correct name; I have it in the green/navy as well (but I think in the Justin style), but it's a sz 6 and way too small (this needs to go..sadly. I'll never fit into it....)

I swear, they looked put away nicely in the morning when I tool the pic but during the day I felt a bit awkward, especially when sitting and slightly leaning forward....hmmmmm 





Dukeprincess said:


> HAHAHAHAHA    Don't mock me!  I was trying to "branch out" with my DVF experience, so I was boycotting wraps, but the Jenny deserved an exception!
> 
> The print is Deco Diamond Cube.  I have the St. Jude in this print, but the green/navy colorway.
> 
> I think your girls are adequately covered, what are you talking about!?


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, dear phiphi!



phiphi said:


> i love this print. what a great classic!!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Oh no!!! I'm so sorry. I hope you get used to your glasses!!!!


 Every day gets a little better. I am suposed to wear them for a week straight to get use to them. I sometimes forget though since my eyes aren't very bad.


sammix3 said:


> Love the dress and the cute Miu Miu sandals!


 Thanks Sammi, I wasn't sure about the samdals they are very blingy but I do love them and they are so comfortable.


AEGIS said:


> i know what you mean. i've had 4 eyes for years but i remember the feeling. hope your knee heals!


 Thanks Aegis. When I went to get my glasses adjusted the optomotrist asked how I was doing with them and I told him I had only fallen once and he said oh that is pretty good. 


Dukeprincess said:


> Sorry for the delay, thank you ladies for your super sweet compliments about my "fat day" outfit. I know as women, we all have those days where we aren't feeling our skinniest!
> 
> *Meg:* I love that dress, but I really want your sandals. Send them to DC and no one gets hurt.
> 
> Welcome back *mellva* we missed you!


 Thanks Duke. I too was having a "fat day" and the dress was perfect for the occasion . You should look for the sandals I am sure that you can find them now. Mine were a really good deal from BG I think. Probably will be some on ebay. They run tts.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Outfit encouraged by *phiphi* (after swearing off all wrap dresses).
> 
> Headed to work in the Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1813781


 I want this! You look fabulous and I love the print it is so cool.


----------



## AEGIS

is the Kimmie high waisted?  I need a high waisted skirt for that top I just got


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> hello gorgeous! you're looking very good - I love this dress on you!!


 Aww thank you butterfly.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> quite an oldie and I think the print is called "diamond cube"
> 
> I love it but it doesn't give enough bust coverage (even with a camp underneath) and I felt a bit uncomfortable at work :shame:


 I love this print and the colors are awesome. You look fabulous as always Butterfly.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Wore my Tadd Two yeseterday to brunch and shopping. I am back in flats, hurt my knee again so picked this dress since it is super casual and comfy especially paired with flat sandals. I am not sure if I have posted this before but probably not since I let down the hem. I still can't wear it tied at the waist but at the hips is fine for that slouchy look.



Looks great!  Love the pop of electric blue


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Outfit encouraged by *phiphi* (after swearing off all wrap dresses).
> 
> Headed to work in the Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1813781



That is fabulous!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> quite an oldie and I think the print is called "diamond cube"
> 
> I love it but it doesn't give enough bust coverage (even with a camp underneath) and I felt a bit uncomfortable at work :shame:



Love the color scheme!  Your boobage looks adequately covered to me...


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Looks great! Love the pop of electric blue


 Thanks so much bayside!


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Outfit encouraged by *phiphi* (after swearing off all wrap dresses).
> 
> Headed to work in the Jenny
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1813781




Duke you look gorgeous!!! I love this dress!!!


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Sorry for the delay, thank you ladies for your super sweet compliments about my "fat day"  outfit.  I know as women, we all have those days where we aren't feeling our skinniest!
> 
> *Meg:* I love that dress, but I really want your sandals.  Send them to DC and no one gets hurt.
> 
> Welcome back *mellva* we missed you!




Thank you Duke!!! You are so sweet to say that!!!


----------



## mellva

Butterfly_77 said:


> my wrap of the day
> 
> quite an oldie and I think the print is called "diamond cube"
> 
> I love it but it doesn't give enough bust coverage (even with a camp underneath) and I felt a bit uncomfortable at work :shame:




I love this on you Butterfly!!! I love that print.


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> is the Kimmie high waisted?  I need a high waisted skirt for that top I just got




Aegis, the Kimmie is high waisted. I think Saks still has some on sale.


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, seat mellva! 



mellva said:


> I love this on you Butterfly!!! I love that print.


----------



## Butterfly_77

ah, megs! Many thanks for your kind words! 



megt10 said:


> I love this print and the colors are awesome. You look fabulous as always Butterfly.


----------



## Butterfly_77

lol, babysidebeauty, in the pic, they were but not IRL 

but thank you so much!



baysidebeauty said:


> Love the color scheme!  Your boobage looks adequately covered to me...


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *bayside!* 

*AEGIS:* Yes, the Kimmie is slightly high-waisted.  I got my black one from Saks for $79.

I am off to scour eBay for *Meg's* Miu Miu sandals!


----------



## Butterfly_77

good luck, my dear !! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you *bayside!*
> 
> *AEGIS:* Yes, the Kimmie is slightly high-waisted.  I got my black one from Saks for $79.
> 
> I am off to scour eBay for *Meg's* Miu Miu sandals!


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Wore my Tadd Two yeseterday to brunch and shopping. I am back in flats, hurt my knee again so picked this dress since it is super casual and comfy especially paired with flat sandals. I am not sure if I have posted this before but probably not since I let down the hem. I still can't wear it tied at the waist but at the hips is fine for that slouchy look.



oh meg! i hope you're okay!!! the dress and the flats are amazing!


----------



## mellva

Here's a great deal on the beautiful Julian dress that Butterfly wore yesterday. I was watching this dress and just noticed the seller changed the starting bid and added a BIN.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190709548318?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

Someone hurry up and bid before the lurking reseller snatches it up!!! I'm sure she asked this seller to change the price and add a BIN so she can buy it and then resell it for triple the price. That reseller has a habit of asking sellers to lower their price and add a BIN.


----------



## papertiger

Apologies if anyone has already posted

There are some DVF bargains in the sale on matches.com ATM, sadly I have been forbidden


----------



## baysidebeauty

New goodies at Neimans!   

I already pre-ordered the swirls wrap in orchid from Saks, not sure if I should get the black/white too  

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...id%3D46148&eItemId=prod149060426&cmCat=search

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...4294967250&eItemId=prod149060427&cmCat=search

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane-Von-Furstenberg-Reina-Wrap-Dress-Dresses/prod149060424___/?
icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FNtt%253Ddiane%252Bvon%252Bfurstenberg%2526_requestid%253D46245%2526N%253D4294967250&eItemId=prod149060424&cmCat=search


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> New goodies at Neimans!
> 
> I already pre-ordered the swirls wrap in orchid from Saks, not sure if I should get the black/white too
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...id%3D46148&eItemId=prod149060426&cmCat=search
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...4294967250&eItemId=prod149060427&cmCat=search
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane-Von-Furstenberg-Reina-Wrap-Dress-Dresses/prod149060424___/?
> icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FNtt%253Ddiane%252Bvon%252Bfurstenberg%2526_requestid%253D46245%2526N%253D4294967250&eItemId=prod149060424&cmCat=search



Thanks for the update!  I like the Reina in the orchid swirl.  Which is better, the black and white one or the orchid one?  

What do you ladies think?


----------



## sammix3

Speaking of new arrivals, there's a bunch on DVF.com!!!

*Butterfly* - the Julian in the swirls print are available in black and white as well as orchid!  

I love the Melis!

http://www.dvf.com/Melis-Dress/D579...olor=DVBLT&start=32&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion

Reina in little leaves orchid

http://www.dvf.com/Reina-Dress/D276...olor=LLORC&start=36&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion

Sabrina coat

http://www.dvf.com/Sabrina-Fur-Coat...olor=BLACK&start=68&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion

Love the color of the Viv top but this one can wait

http://www.dvf.com/Viv-Top/S5784056...lor=BEMER&start=119&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion

Bowman top, but in black (Saks)

http://www.dvf.com/Bowman-Top/S5572...lor=DARRA&start=121&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion


----------



## baysidebeauty

sammix3 said:


> Thanks for the update!  I like the Reina in the orchid swirl.  Which is better, the black and white one or the orchid one?
> 
> What do you ladies think?



I like them both, but I'm gravitating more towards the orchid.


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> Thanks for the update!  I like the Reina in the orchid swirl.  Which is better, the black and white one or the orchid one?
> 
> What do you ladies think?





baysidebeauty said:


> I like them both, but I'm gravitating more towards the orchid.



i agree with baysidebeauty!


----------



## mellva

mellva said:


> Here's a great deal on the beautiful Julian dress that Butterfly wore yesterday. I was watching this dress and just noticed the seller changed the starting bid and added a BIN.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190709548318?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> Someone hurry up and bid before the lurking reseller snatches it up!!! I'm sure she asked this seller to change the price and add a BIN so she can buy it and then resell it for triple the price. That reseller has a habit of asking sellers to lower their price and add a BIN.




OMG, SFNATIVE333 had this seller cancel the auction when their was a bid on it and resell it to her for $120. Just watch Sfnative333 will relist is as brand new for $300!!! Sfnat has no morals and only thinks of herself. The reason why I get so upset is because sfnat has had sellers cancel my bids on DVF dresses I was bidding on, just so she can be greedy and resell these dresses.


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> I like them both, but I'm gravitating more towards the orchid.





phiphi said:


> i agree with baysidebeauty!



I was thinking the same thing! I guess orchid swirl and orchid leaves are different enough where I can justify having both


----------



## phiphi

sammix3 said:


> I was thinking the same thing! I guess orchid swirl and orchid leaves are different enough where I can justify having both



this too! i like this logic more than having to pick one of two..


----------



## mellva

baysidebeauty said:


> New goodies at Neimans!
> 
> I already pre-ordered the swirls wrap in orchid from Saks, not sure if I should get the black/white too
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...id%3D46148&eItemId=prod149060426&cmCat=search
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...4294967250&eItemId=prod149060427&cmCat=search
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane-Von-Furstenberg-Reina-Wrap-Dress-Dresses/prod149060424___/?
> icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FNtt%253Ddiane%252Bvon%252Bfurstenberg%2526_requestid%253D46245%2526N%253D4294967250&eItemId=prod149060424&cmCat=search




I love the New Jeanne in the Pink and white Swirl. I want that one!!1


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> I was thinking the same thing! I guess orchid swirl and orchid leaves are different enough where I can justify having both


Sammi the Reina would look beautiful on you!!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> oh meg! i hope you're okay!!! the dress and the flats are amazing!


 Thanks Phiphi, yeah I am ok just clumsy. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you *bayside!*
> 
> *AEGIS:* Yes, the Kimmie is slightly high-waisted. I got my black one from Saks for $79.
> 
> I am off to scour eBay for *Meg's* Miu Miu sandals!


 What size are you? I will keep an eye out.


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> New goodies at Neimans!
> 
> I already pre-ordered the swirls wrap in orchid from Saks, not sure if I should get the black/white too
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...id%3D46148&eItemId=prod149060426&cmCat=search
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...4294967250&eItemId=prod149060427&cmCat=search
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane-Von-Furstenberg-Reina-Wrap-Dress-Dresses/prod149060424___/?
> icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FNtt%253Ddiane%252Bvon%252Bfurstenberg%2526_requestid%253D46245%2526N%253D4294967250&eItemId=prod149060424&cmCat=search


 Love these!


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> this too! i like this logic more than having to pick one of two..



I know.. Tell me about it lol


mellva said:


> I love the New Jeanne in the Pink and white Swirl. I want that one!!1



you should get it! Looks like the pink swirl print is a huge hit here!


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> I know.. Tell me about it lol
> 
> 
> you should get it! Looks like the pink swirl print is a huge hit here!



Sammi, I just put that one in my cart at Neimans. It looks like it will not ship for another month. I really want this one. I hope you get the Reina!!!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Thanks for the update! I like the Reina in the orchid swirl. Which is better, the black and white one or the orchid one?
> 
> What do you ladies think?


 Normally I like color as you know but I really like this pattern in the blk/wht.


----------



## sammix3

mellva said:


> Sammi, I just put that one in my cart at Neimans. It looks like it will not ship for another month. I really want this one. I hope you get the Reina!!!



Hehe I will. And along with some other goodies


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Normally I like color as you know but I really like this pattern in the blk/wht.



I think they are both nice but I'm kinda leaving towards the pink. I hope it will be in stores soon so I can see it in person.

With all the new items, what do you have your eye on?


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I think they are both nice but I'm kinda leaving towards the pink. I hope it will be in stores soon so I can see it in person.
> 
> With all the new items, what do you have your eye on?


 Trying not to look . I have so many clothes that I haven't even worn yet. I know that I am hopeless but I can at least hold out until something is on sale.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Trying not to look . I have so many clothes that I haven't even worn yet. I know that I am hopeless but I can at least hold out until something is on sale.



Oh you know you can't resist! For me, I just feel like there are some items that are must haves for me and I'm willing to pay full price but I try to wait for some kind of promotion, whether it's like friends and family or a $50 off coupon. Luckily there aren't too many like that. Right now there's 3 and I'm hoping for some promotion soon!


----------



## sammix3

Wearing the tamika today. I remember someone asking about what kinda bra to wear for the back and I just wear a regular one and it's fine. Here's a pic of the back also.


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> Wearing the tamika today. I remember someone asking about what kinda bra to wear for the back and I just wear a regular one and it's fine. Here's a pic of the back also.



It was me!  Unfortunately, the Tamika did not love my hips and big ol booty.  So jealous you can wear it!


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> Wearing the tamika today. I remember someone asking about what kinda bra to wear for the back and I just wear a regular one and it's fine. Here's a pic of the back also.



I love this on you Sammi!!! You look beautiful!!!


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> It was me!  Unfortunately, the Tamika did not love my hips and big ol booty.  So jealous you can wear it!




Duke, you would great in this dress. You have a perfect figure!!!


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> Hehe I will. And along with some other goodies



Let us know which one's you get.


----------



## mellva

Here's my new Julian.  This is not my favorite print, but I got it for a great deal at DVF online. I'm still trying to lose some more lbs!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

mellva said:


> Duke, you would great in this dress. You have a perfect figure!!!



Perfect - not so much, but thank you!  The Tamika didn't love my body. 



mellva said:


> Here's my new Julian.  This is not my favorite print, but I got it for a great deal at DVF online. I'm still trying to lose some more lbs!!!



:useless:


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Perfect - not so much, but thank you!  The Tamika didn't love my body.
> 
> 
> 
> :useless:


oops!!! My picture did not upload When I get home from work I will upload it again. I think I might be too big!!!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> It was me!  Unfortunately, the Tamika did not love my hips and big ol booty.  So jealous you can wear it!



Aww you will find something else, I mean, it is DVF we are talking about lol.



mellva said:


> I love this on you Sammi!!! You look beautiful!!!





mellva said:


> Let us know which one's you get.



Thanks mellva! I will definitely post pics once I order and get the goodies. I think the reina in orchid swirl and orchid leaves, and the melis are must haves for me! So you will definitely see me in those


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> What size are you? I will keep an eye out.



I have giant feet, I am 10 US.  


My Black Kimmie skirt was delivered!    Enabler *sammi!*


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, babyside for posting the new goodies. I'm quite tempted 



baysidebeauty said:


> New goodies at Neimans!
> 
> I already pre-ordered the swirls wrap in orchid from Saks, not sure if I should get the black/white too
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...id%3D46148&eItemId=prod149060426&cmCat=search
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane...4294967250&eItemId=prod149060427&cmCat=search
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Diane-Von-Furstenberg-Reina-Wrap-Dress-Dresses/prod149060424___/?
> icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FNtt%253Ddiane%252Bvon%252Bfurstenberg%2526_requestid%253D46245%2526N%253D4294967250&eItemId=prod149060424&cmCat=search


----------



## Butterfly_77

hey, sweets, many thanks for the heads up. I should not look, I should not look.....ah, gosh, I gave in....





sammix3 said:


> Speaking of new arrivals, there's a bunch on DVF.com!!!
> 
> *Butterfly* - the Julian in the swirls print are available in black and white as well as orchid!
> 
> I love the Melis!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Melis-Dress/D579...olor=DVBLT&start=32&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion
> 
> Reina in little leaves orchid
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Reina-Dress/D276...olor=LLORC&start=36&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion
> 
> Sabrina coat
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Sabrina-Fur-Coat...olor=BLACK&start=68&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion
> 
> Love the color of the Viv top but this one can wait
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Viv-Top/S5784056...lor=BEMER&start=119&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion
> 
> Bowman top, but in black (Saks)
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Bowman-Top/S5572...lor=DARRA&start=121&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> hey, sweets, many thanks for the heads up. I should not look, I should not look.....ah, gosh, I gave in....



So what did you see that you liked?


----------



## Dukeprincess

OMG OMG OMG!    Why is this wool!?

http://www.dvf.com/Deilia-Dress/D57...12_color=MIDNI&start=19&cgid=new-arrivals-rtw

I love it!

EDIT:  But I can dry my eyes with this one:  http://www.dvf.com/Truly-Dress/D567...12_color=PSWBB&start=21&cgid=new-arrivals-rtw


----------



## s3raph1nas

Does anyone have the Lune silk-jersey dress?  It's so pretty, I can't seem to find it anywhere though.


----------



## lulu.sniper

Hello

I have long been a lurker of this DVF forum and this is my first post here. I have recently been bitten by the DVF bug and really enjoy checking out the outfits on you ladies. Infact i had the guts to order all the DVF dresses online without trying in stores only by checking the photos here. 

I have a question - This ebay listng has ended but would like to know what is the name of the style/print of this DVF dress/ thanks in advance. This forum rocks and each of you ladies are super gorgeous!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180942796910?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1288


----------



## mellva

s3raph1nas said:


> Does anyone have the Lune silk-jersey dress?  It's so pretty, I can't seem to find it anywhere though.
> View attachment 1817070




I do not have this dress. I have only seen it listed on ebay and in DVF pictures. I like the colors and the print. I'm sure you can find it on ebay. I have seen it listed there many times. Good luck.


----------



## mellva

lulu.sniper said:


> Hello
> 
> I have long been a lurker of this DVF forum and this is my first post here. I have recently been bitten by the DVF bug and really enjoy checking out the outfits on you ladies. Infact i had the guts to order all the DVF dresses online without trying in stores only by checking the photos here.
> 
> I have a question - This ebay listng has ended but would like to know what is the name of the style/print of this DVF dress/ thanks in advance. This forum rocks and each of you ladies are super gorgeous!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/18094279691...NX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_500wt_1288




That dress is so pretty. I'm sorry I do not know the style name or print of that one. In fact, I have never seen that one before. Please post pictures once you get it.


----------



## mellva

Here's a beautiful and very hard to find DVF Justin. Michelle ***** wore this one at the White House.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120961464328?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649


----------



## s3raph1nas

mellva said:


> I do not have this dress. I have only seen it listed on ebay and in DVF pictures. I like the colors and the print. I'm sure you can find it on ebay. I have seen it listed there many times. Good luck.



I've been looking for it on ebay, and I did actually find one, but it wasn't my size.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Wearing the tamika today. I remember someone asking about what kinda bra to wear for the back and I just wear a regular one and it's fine. Here's a pic of the back also.


 This is so cute Sammi!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Oh you know you can't resist! For me, I just feel like there are some items that are must haves for me and I'm willing to pay full price but I try to wait for some kind of promotion, whether it's like friends and family or a $50 off coupon. Luckily there aren't too many like that. Right now there's 3 and I'm hoping for some promotion soon!


 Well I am trying to resist . There are a few things that I love but will wait.


----------



## LABAG

Megt10-I also got a cancellation notice this morning-ugh 
It was for the Julian small garden red-just wasnt meant to be. My african coral top is on its way thoough.
I got 15 % of next purchase-they could have given the 20% like in the summer sale! 
sOME MANY PRETTY THINGS FOR FALL..........
Sammix-luv that tamika on you -such a  cool dress!


----------



## Greentea

Uh-oh, just got my fall e-mail!

Loving the Chain print Ruri and the Ibiza in red tiger eye print. I'm hoping for a neutral tiger eye print wrap but haven't seen it yet.


----------



## vntgseeker

mellva said:


> Here's a beautiful and very hard to find DVF Justin. Michelle ***** wore this one at the White House.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120961464328?ssPageName=STRK:MEBOFFX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1427.l2649



I hope they accept your offer Mellva!  Great dress!


----------



## vntgseeker

mellva said:


> oops!!! My picture did not upload When I get home from work I will upload it again. I think I might be too big!!!



Pics!  Pics, please!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Outfit of the day - Kimmie + Landy = Tons of color for work! Lol


----------



## mellva

vntgseeker said:


> I hope they accept your offer Mellva!  Great dress!




I wish I could fit in a size 4!!! I did not submit an offer, because I would not fit in a size 4  I posted for the other size 4 ladies here on this forum.


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Outfit of the day - Kimmie + Landy = Tons of color for work! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1817870




I love the bright colors. The Kimmie looks gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> This is so cute Sammi!



Thanks Meg! Which new items do you like?  Oh and I'm trying to decide whether I want to get the Natalie in the dot shadow on eBay. *sigh cannot make up my mind



LABAG said:


> Megt10-I also got a cancellation notice this morning-ugh
> It was for the Julian small garden red-just wasnt meant to be. My african coral top is on its way thoough.
> I got 15 % of next purchase-they could have given the 20% like in the summer sale!
> sOME MANY PRETTY THINGS FOR FALL..........
> Sammix-luv that tamika on you -such a  cool dress!



Sorry about the cancellation. At least you got 15% off for something else next time.

Oh and the tamika sure is an unique dress. I loved it ever since I first saw it!



Greentea said:


> Uh-oh, just got my fall e-mail!
> 
> Loving the Chain print Ruri and the Ibiza in red tiger eye print. I'm hoping for a neutral tiger eye print wrap but haven't seen it yet.



Hehe I think we all have some wants from all the new additions



Dukeprincess said:


> Outfit of the day - Kimmie + Landy = Tons of color for work! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1817870



Love this combination! The colors work so well together.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you so much, *sammi and mellva!*

I am debating pre-ordering this dress.  Should I?  Do you think it will sell out?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446498272&R=886115447813&P_name=Diane+von+Furstenberg&sid=138E7DFF347E&Ntt=delian&N=0&bmUID=jzDjdI6


----------



## Greentea

Not sure it will sell out but If I had to choose a dress for your frame, this one would be IT! Has your name all over it!



Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you so much, *sammi and mellva!*
> 
> I am debating pre-ordering this dress.  Should I?  Do you think it will sell out?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446498272&R=886115447813&P_name=Diane+von+Furstenberg&sid=138E7DFF347E&Ntt=delian&N=0&bmUID=jzDjdI6


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you so much, *sammi and mellva!*
> 
> I am debating pre-ordering this dress.  Should I?  Do you think it will sell out?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...sid=138E7DFF347E&Ntt=delian&N=0&bmUID=jzDjdI6




Duke that DVF is gorgeous. That style would look perfect on you!!! You should get it!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Greentea said:


> Not sure it will sell out but If I had to choose a dress for your frame, this one would be IT! Has your name all over it!





mellva said:


> Duke that DVF is gorgeous. That style would look perfect on you!!! You should get it!!!





I also love this one too!  And the DVFINSIDER code works on it!  

http://www.dvf.com/Truly-Dress/D567...color=PSWBB&start=1&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion

I am going to be so broke this fall/winter.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you so much, *sammi and mellva!*
> 
> I am debating pre-ordering this dress.  Should I?  Do you think it will sell out?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...sid=138E7DFF347E&Ntt=delian&N=0&bmUID=jzDjdI6



I like it and I think it will be perfect for you!!  Which color?

And honestly, I don't think it will sell out immediately, but I can see it being a really hot item!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I also love this one too!  And the DVFINSIDER code works on it!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Truly-Dress/D567...color=PSWBB&start=1&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion
> 
> I am going to be so broke this fall/winter.



So the DVFINSIDER code works on preorder items?  Eek!  OK don't judge me but I think I will have different transactions to take full advantage of the code lol.

And I totally agree about being broke for fall/winter.  Oh Diane.. why must you make such beautiful clothing...  The Reina is my weakness and that beautiful Melis..


----------



## sammix3

Looks like Bloomies have a bunch of DVF new arrivals too.

Reina in orchid clouds print

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...e?ID=636225&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results

Not sure if I really like this print, but I guess it's good because I already have 2 other orchid Reinas I want


----------



## Butterfly_77

I'm loving the pop of color! Well done, dear Duke!

QUOTE=Dukeprincess;22522227]Outfit of the day - Kimmie + Landy = Tons of color for work! Lol



View attachment 1817870

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're all gonna "hate" me, but:

New Julian Two in Swirl black/white and Orchid/white and I'm still fancy the New Jeanne Two in Dash Weave Black 

I'm trying to be good, though 



sammix3 said:


> So what did you see that you liked?


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> So the DVFINSIDER code works on preorder items?  Eek!  OK don't judge me but I think I will have different transactions to take full advantage of the code lol.
> 
> And I totally agree about being broke for fall/winter.  Oh Diane.. why must you make such beautiful clothing...  The Reina is my weakness and that beautiful Melis..



I am not judging.  Not one bit. 



Butterfly_77 said:


> I'm loving the pop of color! Well done, dear Duke!
> 
> QUOTE=Dukeprincess;22522227]Outfit of the day - Kimmie + Landy = Tons of color for work! Lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 1817870


[/QUOTE]

Thank you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I know someone wants to be Kimmie skirt twins with me and *Sammix!*

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446469033


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> you're all gonna "hate" me, but:
> 
> New Julian Two in Swirl black/white and Orchid/white and I'm still fancy the New Jeanne Two in Dash Weave Black
> 
> I'm trying to be good, though



Those are such pretty prints!  We want to see you in something non-wrap!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Outfit of the day - Kimmie + Landy = Tons of color for work! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1817870


 Love it, you look fabulous! I love her skirts and they look awesome on you. Loving the top too .


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Megt10-I also got a cancellation notice this morning-ugh
> It was for the Julian small garden red-just wasnt meant to be. My african coral top is on its way thoough.
> I got 15 % of next purchase-they could have given the 20% like in the summer sale!
> sOME MANY PRETTY THINGS FOR FALL..........
> Sammix-luv that tamika on you -such a cool dress!


 Aww, so sorry that happened to you too. At least they are offering you something but agree it could be better. I got a call from NAP during their sales and one of the of pairs of pants that I ordered had a stain on it and they wanted to know if I could take them in a 24 I told them no especially in white. They gave me a 50.00 credit on a pair of pants that cost 30.00. Of course I wasn't charged for the pants either. Now that was impressive!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Thanks Meg! Which new items do you like? Oh and I'm trying to decide whether I want to get the Natalie in the dot shadow on eBay. *sigh cannot make up my mind
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the cancellation. At least you got 15% off for something else next time.
> 
> Oh and the tamika sure is an unique dress. I loved it ever since I first saw it!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe I think we all have some wants from all the new additions
> 
> 
> 
> Love this combination! The colors work so well together.


 I like quite a few things the Truly Dress is really unique. The New Jeanne in Chains deep Red and the Locked Heart. The Zalda Bis in Tiger Eye Red.The Kristen Skirt. The Dennett Jacket in Sage.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I like quite a few things the Truly Dress is really unique. The New Jeanne in Chains deep Red and the Locked Heart. The Zalda Bis in Tiger Eye Red.The Kristen Skirt. The Dennett Jacket in Sage.



I can totally see you in those! Oh yeah, how are you liking the Natalie still? Do you think it runs bigger than the wraps and the reina?


----------



## vntgseeker

mellva said:


> I wish I could fit in a size 4!!! I did not submit an offer, because I would not fit in a size 4  I posted for the other size 4 ladies here on this forum.



Oh, I saw the m***m ebay id placed offer and that was you - hope you did win!!!!  ...........you and I had a friendly ebay chat a couple days ago re:  another DVF dress.  Thanks for letting me know how to figure out bids!

Anyways, hope you are doing well


----------



## vntgseeker

s3raph1nas said:


> Does anyone have the Lune silk-jersey dress?  It's so pretty, I can't seem to find it anywhere though.
> View attachment 1817070




lovin this print!


----------



## lulu.sniper

mellva said:


> That dress is so pretty. I'm sorry I do not know the style name or print of that one. In fact, I have never seen that one before. Please post pictures once you get it.


Thanks so much! I have never see this dress style either. Anyways will let you know how i like it once received


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I can totally see you in those! Oh yeah, how are you liking the Natalie still? Do you think it runs bigger than the wraps and the reina?


 I love the Natalie. It does run bigger in that it is a looser style. It is perfect for those I am feeling fat and bloated days and it is so pretty. I love that it can be worn really casually like Saturday running errands and then throw on some heels, change accessories and you are ready for date night.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I also love this one too! And the DVFINSIDER code works on it!
> 
> http://www.dvf.com/Truly-Dress/D567...color=PSWBB&start=1&cgid=new-arrivals-fashion
> 
> I am going to be so broke this fall/winter.


 I was just saying that this is one of my favorites so far. Did you get it?


----------



## mellva

vntgseeker said:


> Oh, I saw the m***m ebay id placed offer and that was you - hope you did win!!!!  ...........you and I had a friendly ebay chat a couple days ago re:  another DVF dress.  Thanks for letting me know how to figure out bids!
> 
> Anyways, hope you are doing well




I'm sorry I have never chatted with you or anyone on ebay. It looks like you just joined TPF a couple of days ago.  I'm get the feeling you are that DVF reseller on ebay under disguise? I do not know who you are or who you chatted with on ebay. I would never chat with anyone on ebay, let alone anyone I don't know. As I stated yesterday I cannot fit in size 4 and I did not make an offer on that dress.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> I was just saying that this is one of my favorites so far. Did you get it?




I love that one too. It would look beautiful on Duke.


----------



## mellva

lulu.sniper said:


> Thanks so much! I have never see this dress style either. Anyways will let you know how i like it once received




Your welcome.  It looks beautiful. Let us know how you like it!!!


----------



## LABAG

I got the Miikino mixed print blouse(I thnk Duke had a pic) @Cusp, for 84.00! They sent me a birthday code for 25 % -my birthday's this month. It was so pretty on Duke.


----------



## Greentea

LABAG said:


> I got the Miikino mixed print blouse(I thnk Duke had a pic) @Cusp, for 84.00! They sent me a birthday code for 25 % -my birthday's this month. It was so pretty on Duke.



Steal!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Oldie but goodie - Rossa


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Oldie but goodie - Rossa
> 
> 
> View attachment 1819283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1819284



Perfection Duke!!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Love it, you look fabulous! I love her skirts and they look awesome on you. Loving the top too .



Thank you! 



megt10 said:


> I was just saying that this is one of my favorites so far. Did you get it?



Not yet...



LABAG said:


> I got the Miikino mixed print blouse(I thnk Duke had a pic) @Cusp, for 84.00! They sent me a birthday code for 25 % -my birthday's this month. It was so pretty on Duke.



Awesome deal!  It's one of my favorite blouses!  You are going to love it! 



mellva said:


> Perfection Duke!!!



You are the best!  Thank you!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Oldie but goodie - Rossa
> 
> 
> View attachment 1819283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1819284



So cute!


----------



## Dukeprincess

sammix3 said:


> So cute!



Thanks dear!  

And I agree with you, let's see some NON-WRAPS *Butterfly!*  We are going to break you out of your wrap mold once and for all!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Oldie but goodie - Rossa
> 
> View attachment 1819283
> 
> 
> View attachment 1819284



you look STUNNING!! this is one of my favourites!!! i recall one of my first DVFs is this dress picked by none other than my BFF.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Oldie but goodie - Rossa
> 
> 
> View attachment 1819283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1819284


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> you look STUNNING!! this is one of my favourites!!! i recall one of my first DVFs is this dress picked by none other than my BFF.



  And you look gorgeous in your Rossa too!



baysidebeauty said:


>



Thank you, *bayside!*


----------



## baysidebeauty

PSA:  Bloomies has the black swirl pattern in the JEANNE!    (I ordered the Julian orchid swirl from Saks and was debating getting the black, but I much prefer the Jeanne)


----------



## cascherping

Hi, ladies! It's been awhile since I've posted but I wanted to share this DVF dress I purchased when I was in NYC in June. I'm wearing it tonight and I'm so excited (it's only the second time I've worn it - I need to find more places to wear it to)!

Hope you all have a great Friday!


----------



## Greentea

cascherping said:


> Hi, ladies! It's been awhile since I've posted but I wanted to share this DVF dress I purchased when I was in NYC in June. I'm wearing it tonight and I'm so excited (it's only the second time I've worn it - I need to find more places to wear it to)!
> 
> Hope you all have a great Friday!



Gasp - that is a treasure!


----------



## sammix3

cascherping said:


> Hi, ladies! It's been awhile since I've posted but I wanted to share this DVF dress I purchased when I was in NYC in June. I'm wearing it tonight and I'm so excited (it's only the second time I've worn it - I need to find more places to wear it to)!
> 
> Hope you all have a great Friday!
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/DVF.jpg



It's so pretty!


----------



## elmel

Has anyone had experience buying DVF on eBay? Are there fakes of the clothes ? I really want this dress but I can't tell if it's authentic. Any experience with this seller? http://www.ebay.com/itm/DVF-Diane-V...8550?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4606167fe6
Tia!


----------



## LABAG

cascherping said:


> Hi, ladies! It's been awhile since I've posted but I wanted to share this DVF dress I purchased when I was in NYC in June. I'm wearing it tonight and I'm so excited (it's only the second time I've worn it - I need to find more places to wear it to)!
> 
> Hope you all have a great Friday!
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/DVF.jpg


 OMGosh!its so unique and beutiful! Enjoy, and please wear it -when you want to feel pretty..........


----------



## mellva

elmel said:


> Has anyone had experience buying DVF on eBay? Are there fakes of the clothes ? I really want this dress but I can't tell if it's authentic. Any experience with this seller? http://www.ebay.com/itm/DVF-Diane-V...8550?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4606167fe6
> Tia!



Yes, I have bought some DVF dresses on ebay. You do need to be careful, because there are some fake DVF dresses and some unethical sellers. This is an authentic DVF dress.  I have never bought from this seller, but this seller has good feedback. That is a good price for that dress. I hope you win it.


----------



## mellva

cascherping said:


> Hi, ladies! It's been awhile since I've posted but I wanted to share this DVF dress I purchased when I was in NYC in June. I'm wearing it tonight and I'm so excited (it's only the second time I've worn it - I need to find more places to wear it to)!
> 
> Hope you all have a great Friday!
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/DVF.jpg



That is a beautiful dress. I have never seen this style. You look beautiful in it!!!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Oldie but goodie - Rossa
> 
> 
> View attachment 1819283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1819284


 Love this too! This is my favorite style for summer and you wear it beautifully Duke.


----------



## megt10

cascherping said:


> Hi, ladies! It's been awhile since I've posted but I wanted to share this DVF dress I purchased when I was in NYC in June. I'm wearing it tonight and I'm so excited (it's only the second time I've worn it - I need to find more places to wear it to)!
> 
> Hope you all have a great Friday!
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/DVF.jpg


 Gorgeous you and the dress .


----------



## megt10

elmel said:


> Has anyone had experience buying DVF on eBay? Are there fakes of the clothes ? I really want this dress but I can't tell if it's authentic. Any experience with this seller? http://www.ebay.com/itm/DVF-Diane-V...8550?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4606167fe6
> Tia!


 I have bought DVF on ebay and like Mellva said you just have to be careful because there are fakes. Many of the women here are able to tell you if the item you are looking at is authentic and this one is.


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet...
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome deal! It's one of my favorite blouses! You are going to love it!
> 
> 
> 
> You are the best! Thank you!


 I hope that you get it Duke. I would love to see it on you. I think that dress is really unique.


----------



## elmel

megt10 said:
			
		

> I have bought DVF on ebay and like Mellva said you just have to be careful because there are fakes. Many of the women here are able to tell you if the item you are looking at is authentic and this one is.



Thank you meg an mellva! I just got it, I'll be sure to post updates when I receive it! I'm excited!


----------



## vntgseeker

mellva said:


> Here's my new Julian.  This is not my favorite print, but I got it for a great deal at DVF online. I'm still trying to lose some more lbs!!!



Pics, Mellva!  Pics!  Can't wait to see!


----------



## sammix3

New arrivals at Nordstrom


----------



## mellva

QUOTE=vntgseeker;22539761]Pics, Mellva!  Pics!  Can't wait to see![/QUOTE]ViV


Vntgseeker or SFNat? It's very strange how you just joined TPF two days ago and only post questions to me? You never responded to my previous post? I don't know who in the world you are chatting with on ebay. Please post modeling pics of yourself in all of the dvf dresses you buy on ebay and then resell!!!


----------



## mellva

sammix3 said:


> New arrivals at Nordstrom



Oh no, I love the prints!!!


----------



## megt10

elmel said:


> Thank you meg an mellva! I just got it, I'll be sure to post updates when I receive it! I'm excited!


 Awesome, I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## mellva

elmel said:


> Thank you meg an mellva! I just got it, I'll be sure to post updates when I receive it! I'm excited!




I'm so glad you got it. It's such a pretty dress. Let's us know how you like it!!!


----------



## foxycleopatra

here's a gorgeous DvF Diana wrap for a steal:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-Furstenberg-Wrap-Dress-Black-and-Cream-Sz-4-/221092206395


----------



## Butterfly_77

wow, foxy, this is a gorgeous print. I have never seen this one! I wish, I could fit in a size 4 



foxycleopatra said:


> here's a gorgeous DvF Diana wrap for a steal:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-Furstenberg-Wrap-Dress-Black-and-Cream-Sz-4-/221092206395


----------



## mellva

Butterfly_77 said:


> wow, foxy, this is a gorgeous print. I have never seen this one! I wish, I could fit in a size 4



Butterfly, I found your dress!!! This is the same DVF Diana wrap, but in size 8 for only $45.00!!! This is s a steal!!! This is a better deal than the other one posted. 

Aegis, this would look beautiful on you too!!! Someone grab it before a reseller does!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110927894900?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mellva

Here's another great deal on a HTF dress

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251121383464?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

This is a steal. I wish I could fit in size 2!!!!


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> lol i am not that small.  i need an 8 or 10. but thanks Mell.  keep up the intel!




Aegis, this DVF dress would look beautiful on you. It's a size 8!!!'
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110927894900...84.m1423.l2649


----------



## mellva

Here's another great deal on a beautiful DVF Julian. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330771372322?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I wish I could wear size 4!!!


----------



## AEGIS

mellva said:


> Aegis, this DVF dress would look beautiful on you. It's a size 8!!!'
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110927894900...84.m1423.l2649




thanks mel!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Here's another great deal on a HTF dress
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/251121383464?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> This is a steal. I wish I could fit in size 2!!!!


 If you ever see this one in a 4 let me know.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Here's another great deal on a beautiful DVF Julian.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330771372322?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I wish I could wear size 4!!!


 This is really pretty. I won't bid on it though. I have a thing about sellers that way overcharge for shipping. Almost 18.00 to ship 1 dress


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> If you ever see this one in a 4 let me know.




Meg, I will let you know.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> This is really pretty. I won't bid on it though. I have a thing about sellers that way overcharge for shipping. Almost 18.00 to ship 1 dress



Meg, your right about the shipping fees being way too high. I did not even realize this seller was charging $18.00 to ship a dress. That is terrible!!!


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> This is really pretty. I won't bid on it though. I have a thing about sellers that way overcharge for shipping. Almost 18.00 to ship 1 dress



Meg, here's the same DVF Julian, but this is a great price and low shipping!!! I love this print.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150870607269


----------



## mellva

I love this print. Here's a great deal on a beautiful DVF Jeanne in Graphic Clouds

http://www.ebay.com/itm/130742467458?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## mellva

Here's another great deal!!! I love this Kye wrap and this print. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230833092704?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## Butterfly_77

Thank you so much, mellva. I'd need a size 10, though :shame:

it's very nice from you to point out all the nice ebay finds 



mellva said:


> Butterfly, I found your dress!!! This is the same DVF Diana wrap, but in size 8 for only $45.00!!! This is s a steal!!! This is a better deal than the other one posted.
> 
> Aegis, this would look beautiful on you too!!! Someone grab it before a reseller does!!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110927894900?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mellva

Butterfly_77 said:


> Thank you so much, mellva. I'd need a size 10, though :shame:
> 
> it's very nice from you to point out all the nice ebay finds



Your welcome Butterfly!!! You would look beautiful in this dress too. If I see size 10 I will let you know. I will keep posting great finds for you and everyone here on TPF!!!


----------



## mellva

Here's a great deal on a DVF Jeanne in size 10. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261075073425?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## foxycleopatra

size 8 - fab vintage print 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...re-GEO-70s-faux-wrap-Dress-sz-8-/110930821760


----------



## foxycleopatra

another gorgeous Jeanne in brambles pink, size 6

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160858685034


----------



## lulu.sniper

mellva said:


> Here's another great deal on a beautiful DVF Julian.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330771372322?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> I wish I could wear size 4!!!



I am thinking of bidding on this dress. Any idea what is the name of the print? 

Also i got the dress that i purchased on ebay. It's called the Fuller. Love the dress but it runs small But i am keeping it anyways

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-fuller-silk-jersey-wrap-dress/3026657


----------



## lulu.sniper

lulu.sniper said:


> I am thinking of bidding on this dress. Any idea what is the name of the print?
> 
> Also i got the dress that i purchased on ebay. It's called the Fuller. Love the dress but it runs small But i am keeping it anyways
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-fuller-silk-jersey-wrap-dress/3026657



Ok this is the link to the dress

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-fuller-silk-jersey-wrap-dress/3026657?id=9307226&largeImg=0&tn=largerview_popup&tname=product


----------



## mellva

lulu.sniper said:


> I am thinking of bidding on this dress. Any idea what is the name of the print?
> 
> Also i got the dress that i purchased on ebay. It's called the Fuller. Love the dress but it runs small But i am keeping it anyways
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-fuller-silk-jersey-wrap-dress/3026657



No, I'm so sorry. I do not know the name of this print. It's a beautiful print. You should ask the seller if she can lower the shipping costs. $17.00 is a lot to ship one dress. I'm sorry to hear the Fuller dress was too small. I had never seen that style before.


----------



## mellva

lulu.sniper said:


> Ok this is the link to the dress
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-v...&largeImg=0&tn=largerview_popup&tname=product



That dress is so pretty. I had never seen that style before.


----------



## sammix3

lulu.sniper said:


> Ok this is the link to the dress
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/diane-von-furstenberg-fuller-silk-jersey-wrap-dress/3026657?id=9307226&largeImg=0&tn=largerview_popup&tname=product



The print is super cute. We would love to see some modeling pics


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, your right about the shipping fees being way too high. I did not even realize this seller was charging $18.00 to ship a dress. That is terrible!!!


 It is just a pet peeve of mine. Even when the item is a good price it just really bothers me.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Thank you *meg!*


----------



## lulu.sniper

sammix3 said:


> The print is super cute. We would love to see some modeling pics


Modelling pics coming up very soon! This dress is soo pretty..i love it


----------



## lulu.sniper

mellva said:


> That dress is so pretty. I had never seen that style before.


Yes i love the print. Not crazy about the pockets but i can live with it. And let me add, you are so awesome with all your responses. I really appreciate it


----------



## foxycleopatra

Butterfly_77 said:


> Thank you so much, mellva. I'd need a size 10, though :shame:
> 
> it's very nice from you to point out all the nice ebay finds



here's a size 10 Diana -- http://www.ebay.com/itm/sz-10-DIANE...LK-jersey-DIANA-GEOMETRIC-DRESS-/300756291250


----------



## mellva

lulu.sniper said:


> Yes i love the print. Not crazy about the pockets but i can live with it. And let me add, you are so awesome with all your responses. I really appreciate it




Your welcome!!!


----------



## mellva

If anyone wants to look like the gorgeous Duke!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290754847487?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Love this print!!!

Here's another gorgeous print. I love this seller too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-von-F...0403?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item41691f1ad3

Here's a great deal on a Julian. In size 10!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140815125551?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/110930924122?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This is a darling leopard wrap. Great deal!!!

Great deal on a Jeanne Wrap for $39.99!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261078320829?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



megt10 said:


> It is just a pet peeve of mine. Even when the item is a good price it just really bothers me.



I feel the same way Meg. $17.00 for shipping is awful!!!

Great deal on a Kye wrap!!! Only $24.00!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/230832698866?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Great deal for anyone that wears size 6.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120963696980?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mellva

Duke or mods, how do you block people on here? TIA

I will keep posting great deals for everyone on this forum and just block the crazies!!!

It's funny someone must of notified that reseller and she's joined under disguise.


----------



## mellva

foxycleopatra said:


> here's a size 10 Diana -- http://www.ebay.com/itm/sz-10-DIANE...LK-jersey-DIANA-GEOMETRIC-DRESS-/300756291250




Butterfly you should get this one. It's so pretty!!!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Butterfly you should get this one. It's so pretty!!!


 Agree it is really a unique print. Thanks for posting all of your great finds. I love looking to see what is out there.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Agree it is really a unique print. Thanks for posting all of your great finds. I love looking to see what is out there.



Your welcome Meg I will keep posting great deals and ignore the haters!!!


----------



## phiphi

mellva said:


> Great deal on a Kye wrap!!! Only $24.00!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230832698866?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



thank you for posting all these great finds, mellva! i'll keep my eyes peeled for this one!



megt10 said:


> This is really pretty. I won't bid on it though. I have a thing about sellers that way overcharge for shipping. Almost 18.00 to ship 1 dress



i hear you meg. sadly to canada, 18$ on an ebay auction is pretty reasonable. 
it irks me to no end to see the 30 to 50$ charges for shipping to canada.


----------



## mellva

phiphi said:


> thank you for posting all these great finds, mellva! i'll keep my eyes peeled for this one!
> 
> 
> 
> i hear you meg. sadly to canada, 18$ on an ebay auction is pretty reasonable.
> it irks me to no end to see the 30 to 50$ charges for shipping to canada.



Phiphi you would look gorgeous in this blue and white kye wrap. I hope you win!!!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> thank you for posting all these great finds, mellva! i'll keep my eyes peeled for this one!
> 
> 
> 
> i hear you meg. sadly to canada, 18$ on an ebay auction is pretty reasonable.
> it irks me to no end to see the 30 to 50$ charges for shipping to canada.


 I know it is expensive to Canada, but this auction was from Chicago to LA. I would hate to see what she would charge to send to Canada. I have been on ebay a long time and remember when it was a lot worse. Sellers would sell an item for 5.00 which is what it was worth and then in the small print you would find that you were paying 25.00 for shipping. Since then I just have a real aversion to sellers that try and profit from shipping. I have no problem paying more than it cost, time, materials, gas etc all should factor in to shipping but there is just a point that it get a little ridiculous.


----------



## eurasiangirl

Love the Zarita dress. Have it in black, it's gorgeous, well made and travels well. I recommend it to all DvF fans!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/79635523@N04/7725250120/


----------



## Aurify

phiphi said:


> i hear you meg. sadly to canada, 18$ on an ebay auction is pretty reasonable.
> it irks me to no end to see the 30 to 50$ charges for shipping to canada.


 
This is one of the reasons I tend to stay away from ebay... there is nothing more irritating than being charged $$$ for shipping, and then getting the package and realizing is cost them $7 to ship!


----------



## Dukeprincess

mellva said:


> Duke or mods, how do you block people on here? TIA
> 
> I will keep posting great deals for everyone on this forum and just block the crazies!!!
> 
> It's funny someone must of notified that reseller and she's joined under disguise.



OMG, that smiley has me 



megt10 said:


> I know it is expensive to Canada, but this auction was from Chicago to LA. I would hate to see what she would charge to send to Canada. I have been on ebay a long time and remember when it was a lot worse. Sellers would sell an item for 5.00 which is what it was worth and then in the small print you would find that you were paying 25.00 for shipping. Since then I just have a real aversion to sellers that try and profit from shipping. I have no problem paying more than it cost, time, materials, gas etc all should factor in to shipping but there is just a point that it get a little ridiculous.



Oh I seriously HATE when sellers do that.  I mean it only costs $7 to ship USPS priority mail in the US.  I ship to Canada for $20!



eurasiangirl said:


> Love the Zarita dress. Have it in black, it's gorgeous, well made and travels well. I recommend it to all DvF fans!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/79635523@N04/7725250120/



You look stunning in this dress.


----------



## daisy999

mellva said:


> Your welcome Meg I will keep posting great deals and ignore the haters!!!



Don't let the haters get to you!  I, for one, love browsing your posts, and I'm sure I'm not the only one.  I don't understand why some people feel the compulsion to ruin good things for others.



foxycleopatra said:


> here's a size 10 Diana -- http://www.ebay.com/itm/sz-10-DIANE...LK-jersey-DIANA-GEOMETRIC-DRESS-/300756291250



Wow, that is a really lovely print.  I have a major weakness for geometric/abstract prints (although I'm still drooling over Butterfly's Falling Poppies dress).  Someone who is a size 10 should get that so I can live vicariously.  I don't think I've seen the Diana style before - I like the gathering detail and tie at the waist.

Unrelated, does anyone know how many labels there are for the vintage reissued prints?  The ones I've seen have all been a larger white label, black letters, and the word "Vintage" in pink script on the right side.  However, I have noticed a couple of auctions where they show a smaller white label, but the word vintage is in block letters rather than script, like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180941494439?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
The rest of the label looks good, so I'm wondering if this is just a new label that I haven't noticed before.


----------



## mellva

daisy999 said:


> Don't let the haters get to you!  I, for one, love browsing your posts, and I'm sure I'm not the only one.  I don't understand why some people feel the compulsion to ruin good things for others.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, that is a really lovely print.  I have a major weakness for geometric/abstract prints (although I'm still drooling over Butterfly's Falling Poppies dress).  Someone who is a size 10 should get that so I can live vicariously.  I don't think I've seen the Diana style before - I like the gathering detail and tie at the waist.
> 
> Unrelated, does anyone know how many labels there are for the vintage reissued prints?  The ones I've seen have all been a larger white label, black letters, and the word "Vintage" in pink script on the right side.  However, I have noticed a couple of auctions where they show a smaller white label, but the word vintage is in block letters rather than script, like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/180941494439?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> The rest of the label looks good, so I'm wondering if this is just a new label that I haven't noticed before.



Thanks so much Daisy999!!! There are a couple of labels for the DVF vintage reissued prints. I wish DVF would stop changing the labels every season.  That DVF top is authentic. I love that print. I hope you win it.


----------



## mellva

eurasiangirl said:


> Love the Zarita dress. Have it in black, it's gorgeous, well made and travels well. I recommend it to all DvF fans!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/79635523@N04/7725250120/




The Zarita looks beautiful on you!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, foxy, for pointing this out to me. 

I unfortunately need to pass as my list for A/W 2012 is so loooooong 



foxycleopatra said:


> here's a size 10 Diana -- http://www.ebay.com/itm/sz-10-DIANE...LK-jersey-DIANA-GEOMETRIC-DRESS-/300756291250


----------



## Butterfly_77

pure eye candy! many thanks for posting all the links and keep the good work and please don't get stressed out by trolls.......!!






mellva said:


> If anyone wants to look like the gorgeous Duke!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290754847487?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Love this print!!!
> 
> Here's another gorgeous print. I love this seller too.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-von-F...0403?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item41691f1ad3
> 
> Here's a great deal on a Julian. In size 10!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140815125551?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110930924122?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> This is a darling leopard wrap. Great deal!!!
> 
> Great deal on a Jeanne Wrap for $39.99!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261078320829?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way Meg. $17.00 for shipping is awful!!!
> 
> Great deal on a Kye wrap!!! Only $24.00!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230832698866?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Great deal for anyone that wears size 6.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120963696980?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> If anyone wants to look like the gorgeous Duke!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290754847487?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> Love this print!!!
> 
> Here's another gorgeous print. I love this seller too.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-von-F...0403?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item41691f1ad3
> 
> Here's a great deal on a Julian. In size 10!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140815125551?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110930924122?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> This is a darling leopard wrap. Great deal!!!
> 
> Great deal on a Jeanne Wrap for $39.99!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261078320829?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way Meg. $17.00 for shipping is awful!!!
> 
> Great deal on a Kye wrap!!! Only $24.00!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/230832698866?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Great deal for anyone that wears size 6.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120963696980?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 I want that dress that Duke has if you see it in a 4 please let me know.


----------



## megt10

Aurify said:


> This is one of the reasons I tend to stay away from ebay... there is nothing more irritating than being charged $$$ for shipping, and then getting the package and realizing is cost them $7 to ship!


 I don't let it keep me away from ebay but I just won't bid on any item that the shipping is way overp priced. Even if I really, really want it .


Dukeprincess said:


> OMG, that smiley has me
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I seriously HATE when sellers do that. I mean it only costs $7 to ship USPS priority mail in the US. I ship to Canada for $20!
> 
> 
> 
> You look stunning in this dress.


 Me too, I will go as high as say 10.00 for shipping for an item like a dress that is going to cost 7.00. I think that is fair given time, gas and packing materials. I am far from cheap but man I hate feeling like I am being taken advantage of.


----------



## phiphi

mellva said:


> Phiphi you would look gorgeous in this blue and white kye wrap. I hope you win!!!



thanks mellva - speaking of shipping woes, this seller doesn't ship to canada!  i didn't notice it! oh well, onto the next available beauty! thank you again for posting this listing!! xox P


----------



## megt10

Speaking of ebay, I just got today a new dress from one of my favorite sellers ilalum89 oh and shipping was 6.95. The dress is Sariba Twigs Red. It is a bit big I fell in love with the colors and style but she only had a 4. Oh and the dress was wrapped and boxed better than most of the dresses I get from Saks. It came not needing pressing. Another of my pet peeves, poorly wrapped items.
I tried it with a belt and without. I think these shoes will be great when my knee is better.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Speaking of ebay, I just got today a new dress from one of my favorite sellers ilalum89 oh and shipping was 6.95. The dress is Sariba Twigs Red. It is a bit big I fell in love with the colors and style but she only had a 4. Oh and the dress was wrapped and boxed better than most of the dresses I get from Saks. It came not needing pressing. Another of my pet peeves, poorly wrapped items.
> I tried it with a belt and without. I think these shoes will be great when my knee is better.



Looks great, especially without the belt.    I want those SHOES!!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Nice dress Meg, love the print and cut!  I think the white belt takes away from the dress, maybe a skinny black belt would be better suited or no belt at all.


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> Speaking of ebay, I just got today a new dress from one of my favorite sellers ilalum89 oh and shipping was 6.95. The dress is Sariba Twigs Red. It is a bit big I fell in love with the colors and style but she only had a 4. Oh and the dress was wrapped and boxed better than most of the dresses I get from Saks. It came not needing pressing. Another of my pet peeves, poorly wrapped items.
> I tried it with a belt and without. I think these shoes will be great when my knee is better.





DC-Cutie said:


> Nice dress Meg, love the print and cut!  I think the white belt takes away from the dress, maybe a skinny black belt would be better suited or no belt at all.



You look great in this *Meg*, but I agree with *DC*, no belt!  Let your great body in the dress speak for itself and those amazing shoes!  Are they Chanel?


----------



## rcy

love the dress on you meg i agree with dc-cutie though, i prefer it without the belt. . it really shows off how tall and slender you are!


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Speaking of ebay, I just got today a new dress from one of my favorite sellers ilalum89 oh and shipping was 6.95. The dress is Sariba Twigs Red. It is a bit big I fell in love with the colors and style but she only had a 4. Oh and the dress was wrapped and boxed better than most of the dresses I get from Saks. It came not needing pressing. Another of my pet peeves, poorly wrapped items.
> I tried it with a belt and without. I think these shoes will be great when my knee is better.



ooh what a gorgeous print and dress meg! you look fab in it (and another vote for no belt) show off your figure!

(and the chanel shoes.. love!)


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Looks great, especially without the belt. I want those SHOES!!


 


DC-Cutie said:


> Nice dress Meg, love the print and cut! I think the white belt takes away from the dress, maybe a skinny black belt would be better suited or no belt at all.


 


Dukeprincess said:


> You look great in this *Meg*, but I agree with *DC*, no belt! Let your great body in the dress speak for itself and those amazing shoes! Are they Chanel?


 


rcy said:


> love the dress on you meg i agree with dc-cutie though, i prefer it without the belt. . it really shows off how tall and slender you are!


 


phiphi said:


> ooh what a gorgeous print and dress meg! you look fab in it (and another vote for no belt) show off your figure!
> 
> (and the chanel shoes.. love!)


 Thanks so much ladies, I like it better without the belt too but DH wanted to see it with the belt since it is big in the waist/body even though it doesn't show in the pic and I also need a false advertising bra. The belt just happened to be the one I was wearing when the dress arrived. If I do belt it I would use a different belt and much thinner and probably black. Yes the shoes are Chanel, I got them during Saks sale. I have an SA that sends me all the sale merchandise with pics. If anyone wants his name and email just PM me. He is really great. I just hope that I will be able to wear these shoes soon. Just putting them on for pics hurt my knee.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Speaking of ebay, I just got today a new dress from one of my favorite sellers ilalum89 oh and shipping was 6.95. The dress is Sariba Twigs Red. It is a bit big I fell in love with the colors and style but she only had a 4. Oh and the dress was wrapped and boxed better than most of the dresses I get from Saks. It came not needing pressing. Another of my pet peeves, poorly wrapped items.
> I tried it with a belt and without. I think these shoes will be great when my knee is better.



I love everything about this outfit!  The shoes...


----------



## daisy999

mellva said:


> Thanks so much Daisy999!!! There are a couple of labels for the DVF vintage reissued prints. I wish DVF would stop changing the labels every season.  That DVF top is authentic. I love that print. I hope you win it.



Haha, I wasn't bidding on the top - just pulled it to show the label.  Whoever won got a good deal though.  I hope she enjoys it.  Thanks for letting me know about the changing labels.  I'll have to add that one to my mental library along with the others.  With the prevalence of fakes, this label changing really makes it really harder to figure out if something is genuine or not.


----------



## daisy999

megt10 said:


> I don't let it keep me away from ebay but I just won't bid on any item that the shipping is way overp priced. Even if I really, really want it .
> 
> Me too, I will go as high as say 10.00 for shipping for an item like a dress that is going to cost 7.00. I think that is fair given time, gas and packing materials. I am far from cheap but man I hate feeling like I am being taken advantage of.



I completely agree with you.  I hate paying for shipping but accept it as a necessary evil when buying on ebay, where there aren't free shipping codes to be had.  I always include the cost of the shipping when I consider the price.  It's fine and dandy when they add a bit more to cover cost of the material, gas, etc, but when they go over the top, even if the final price is still reasonable, it annoys me enough to refuse to purchase on principle. I suppose crazy shipping fees have gotten slightly better now ebay imposes its fees on shipping as well, but even that hasn't solved the problem.



megt10 said:


> Speaking of ebay, I just got today a new dress from one of my favorite sellers ilalum89 oh and shipping was 6.95. The dress is Sariba Twigs Red. It is a bit big I fell in love with the colors and style but she only had a 4. Oh and the dress was wrapped and boxed better than most of the dresses I get from Saks. It came not needing pressing. Another of my pet peeves, poorly wrapped items.
> I tried it with a belt and without. I think these shoes will be great when my knee is better.



Love it without the belt.  I think the belt distracts too much from the lovely dress and your awesome figure.  The shoes look great - I hope your knee feels better soon!


----------



## Butterfly_77

you're looking very good, meg! I'm with the others and prefer it without the white belt, though 



megt10 said:


> Speaking of ebay, I just got today a new dress from one of my favorite sellers ilalum89 oh and shipping was 6.95. The dress is Sariba Twigs Red. It is a bit big I fell in love with the colors and style but she only had a 4. Oh and the dress was wrapped and boxed better than most of the dresses I get from Saks. It came not needing pressing. Another of my pet peeves, poorly wrapped items.
> I tried it with a belt and without. I think these shoes will be great when my knee is better.


----------



## mellva

Butterfly_77 said:


> pure eye candy! many thanks for posting all the links and keep the good work and please don't get stressed out by trolls.......!!



Thank you Butterfly!!!


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> I want that dress that Duke has if you see it in a 4 please let me know.



Meg, I will be on the lookout for Duke's dress in size 4 for you. I thought I had seen another one pop up on ebay.


----------



## mellva

phiphi said:


> thanks mellva - speaking of shipping woes, this seller doesn't ship to canada!  i didn't notice it! oh well, onto the next available beauty! thank you again for posting this listing!! xox P



Phiphi, I'm so sorry that seller does not ship to Canada. That dress would have looked beautiful on you. The winner bidder got a great deal!!!


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Speaking of ebay, I just got today a new dress from one of my favorite sellers ilalum89 oh and shipping was 6.95. The dress is Sariba Twigs Red. It is a bit big I fell in love with the colors and style but she only had a 4. Oh and the dress was wrapped and boxed better than most of the dresses I get from Saks. It came not needing pressing. Another of my pet peeves, poorly wrapped items.
> I tried it with a belt and without. I think these shoes will be great when my knee is better.



I love this on you Meg. I also like it better without the belt. I wish I had your figure!!!


----------



## mellva

daisy999 said:


> Haha, I wasn't bidding on the top - just pulled it to show the label.  Whoever won got a good deal though.  I hope she enjoys it.  Thanks for letting me know about the changing labels.  I'll have to add that one to my mental library along with the others.  With the prevalence of fakes, this label changing really makes it really harder to figure out if something is genuine or not.




Yes, the winning bidder got a great deal on this top. I wish DVF would stop changing the labels every season too, because it makes authenticating the DVF clothing more difficult.


----------



## mellva

Here's a beautiful Julian in size 8. It's only $31.00.  I love the colors on this dress.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/280936494199?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I love everything about this outfit! The shoes...


Thanks Sammi, I love the shoes too. I got 4 pair of Chanel during the Saks sale and the prices were just to hard to resisit. I hope that I can wear them out someday, lol.


daisy999 said:


> I completely agree with you. I hate paying for shipping but accept it as a necessary evil when buying on ebay, where there aren't free shipping codes to be had. I always include the cost of the shipping when I consider the price. It's fine and dandy when they add a bit more to cover cost of the material, gas, etc, but when they go over the top, even if the final price is still reasonable, it annoys me enough to refuse to purchase on principle. I suppose crazy shipping fees have gotten slightly better now ebay imposes its fees on shipping as well, but even that hasn't solved the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Love it without the belt. I think the belt distracts too much from the lovely dress and your awesome figure. The shoes look great - I hope your knee feels better soon!


Thanks Daisy, I so agree it really is the principle of the thing not the actual cost. 


Butterfly_77 said:


> you're looking very good, meg! I'm with the others and prefer it without the white belt, though


Thanks Butterfly, you should check out this style I think it would look awesome on you.



mellva said:


> Meg, I will be on the lookout for Duke's dress in size 4 for you. I thought I had seen another one pop up on ebay.


Thanks Mellva, I really love that dress and hope to find one.


mellva said:


> I love this on you Meg. I also like it better without the belt. I wish I had your figure!!!


Thank you again. You are always so kind.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Speaking of ebay, I just got today a new dress from one of my favorite sellers ilalum89 oh and shipping was 6.95. The dress is Sariba Twigs Red. It is a bit big I fell in love with the colors and style but she only had a 4. Oh and the dress was wrapped and boxed better than most of the dresses I get from Saks. It came not needing pressing. Another of my pet peeves, poorly wrapped items.
> I tried it with a belt and without. I think these shoes will be great when my knee is better.



Meg - how long does it take for the item to arrive after you pay? I was thinking about getting the Natalie from him for my trip but I leave on Sunday early morning.


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> Thanks Sammi, I love the shoes too. I got 4 pair of Chanel during the Saks sale and the prices were just to hard to resisit. I hope that I can wear them out someday, lol.
> 
> Thanks Daisy, I so agree it really is the principle of the thing not the actual cost.
> 
> Thanks Butterfly, you should check out this style I think it would look awesome on you.
> 
> Thanks Mellva, I really love that dress and hope to find one.
> 
> Thank you again. You are always so kind.



4 pairs?!? Omg I wish we were the same size so I can borrow them 

I hope your knee and leg feels better soon though


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Meg - how long does it take for the item to arrive after you pay? I was thinking about getting the Natalie from him for my trip but I leave on Sunday early morning.


 I bought it on 8/3 and it arrive on 8/8. So Basically 2 shipping days. It was mailed the next day which was Saturday. If you bought it now you should have it for Sunday. I would send a note with the purchase and let them know you need it by Saturday.


----------



## LABAG

Megt10-fabulous in red!
Anyone get there Fall pieces yet? are they as pretyy as they look online???

My two tops are shipped , and will recieve them today and tomorrow.the mikino mixed print and african coral top!! both for l58.00


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> 4 pairs?!? Omg I wish we were the same size so I can borrow them
> 
> I hope your knee and leg feels better soon though


 Thanks Sammi, I am so frustrated with the whole knee thing. Now my good knee is swollen like a grapefruit from compensating for the bad one. Just putting the shoes on for pics was enough to really hurt my knee. My trainer would kill me if she knew .


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Megt10-fabulous in red!
> Anyone get there Fall pieces yet? are they as pretyy as they look online???
> 
> My two tops are shipped , and will recieve them today and tomorrow.the mikino mixed print and african coral top!! both for l58.00


 Oh yeah LA! I haven't bought anything from the Fall lineup yet. I hope, hope, hope you will help the rest of us out and post pics .


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> I bought it on 8/3 and it arrive on 8/8. So Basically 2 shipping days. It was mailed the next day which was Saturday. If you bought it now you should have it for Sunday. I would send a note with the purchase and let them know you need it by Saturday.



Thanks! Did the seller provide tracking?


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Thanks! Did the seller provide tracking?


 Yes.


----------



## 4Elegance

megt10 said:
			
		

> Speaking of ebay, I just got today a new dress from one of my favorite sellers ilalum89 oh and shipping was 6.95. The dress is Sariba Twigs Red. It is a bit big I fell in love with the colors and style but she only had a 4. Oh and the dress was wrapped and boxed better than most of the dresses I get from Saks. It came not needing pressing. Another of my pet peeves, poorly wrapped items.
> I tried it with a belt and without. I think these shoes will be great when my knee is better.



Great outfit and your figure is amazing


----------



## megt10

4Elegance said:


> Great outfit and your figure is amazing


 Thank you so much. That is so kind of you to say.


----------



## phiphi

inspired by duke, who wore the rossa recently, i whipped my ivory out to play


----------



## Dukeprincess

phiphi said:


> inspired by duke, who wore the rossa recently, i whipped my ivory out to play


----------



## mellva

phiphi said:


> inspired by duke, who wore the rossa recently, i whipped my ivory out to play



Perfection Phiphi!!! I love your Chanel!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

perfect summer outfit, phiphi!




phiphi said:


> inspired by duke, who wore the rossa recently, i whipped my ivory out to play


----------



## baysidebeauty

phiphi said:


> inspired by duke, who wore the rossa recently, i whipped my ivory out to play


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


>



you started it!! thank you dukie!



mellva said:


> Perfection Phiphi!!! I love your Chanel!!!



thank you mellva!! xox



Butterfly_77 said:


> perfect summer outfit, phiphi!



aw  thank you butterfly!



baysidebeauty said:


>



thank you baysidebeauty!!


----------



## mellva

Aegis, here's a beautiful red an white DVF St Jude in size 10 for $29.99!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190711298156?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Here's a darling DVF in size 6. I love this print!!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/190712126246?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Great deal on a size 6 DVF Julian.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261076962185?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Great deal on DVF Julian vintage wrap.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/330773366600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Brand new with tags DVF wrap. Only $10.99!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261078278648?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Great deal on a vintage Jeanne in szie 2. I love this vintage style. Only $29.99!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/200804043612?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Beautiful DVF Jessica wrap for $69.99
http://www.ebay.com/itm/310419933979?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> inspired by duke, who wore the rossa recently, i whipped my ivory out to play


 Love it Phiphi. Already commented on the CL thread but it bears repeating, you look fabulous.


----------



## LABAG

Phiphi- beautiful summer look! i can honestly say Ive never seen any of your outfits I didnt love-thanks for all your great ideas.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Aegis, here's a beautiful red an white DVF St Jude in size 10 for $29.99!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190711298156?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Here's a darling DVF in size 6. I love this print!!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190712126246?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Great deal on a size 6 DVF Julian.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261076962185?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Great deal on DVF Julian vintage wrap.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330773366600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Brand new with tags DVF wrap. Only $10.99!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261078278648?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Great deal on a vintage Jeanne in szie 2. I love this vintage style. Only $29.99!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200804043612?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Beautiful DVF Jessica wrap for $69.99
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310419933979?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


 Thanks so much for taking the time to do this Mellva. I for one really appreciate you posting your great finds.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Thanks so much for taking the time to do this Mellva. I for one really appreciate you posting your great finds.




Thank you Meg!!! I'm still looking for Duke's wrap dress for you!!! I want everyone to get great deals.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Thank you Meg!!! I'm still looking for Duke's wrap dress for you!!! I want everyone to get great deals.


 Me too . Not that I need anything, but it is really hard to pass up a great deal on a gorgeous dress or top.


----------



## rcy

> Thanks so much for taking the time to do this Mellva. I for one really appreciate you posting your great finds


 
ditto! (especially when you post size 6's! )


----------



## mellva

rcy said:


> ditto! (especially when you post size 6's! )



Thank you rcy.  I will post more size 6 deals. I check ebay every morning and will post the deals on this thread. Let me know if there is a certain print or style you are looking for.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Love it Phiphi. Already commented on the CL thread but it bears repeating, you look fabulous.



thank you meg!



LABAG said:


> Phiphi- beautiful summer look! i can honestly say Ive never seen any of your outfits I didnt love-thanks for all your great ideas.



thank you so much LABAG! you're super sweet!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Birdy print in the New Julian size 8 for only $138!!  GO!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...erg&N=1553+4294929008+306418048&bmUID=jA46Ss9


----------



## Greentea

phiphi said:


> inspired by duke, who wore the rossa recently, i whipped my ivory out to play



So summer fresh - and I adore the shoes!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Speaking of ebay, I just got today a new dress from one of my favorite sellers ilalum89 oh and shipping was 6.95. The dress is Sariba Twigs Red. It is a bit big I fell in love with the colors and style but she only had a 4. Oh and the dress was wrapped and boxed better than most of the dresses I get from Saks. It came not needing pressing. Another of my pet peeves, poorly wrapped items.
> I tried it with a belt and without. I think these shoes will be great when my knee is better.



Gorgeous dress and I can't even talk about the shoes - die.

Hope your knee heals soon!


----------



## Greentea

mellva said:


> Thank you rcy.  I will post more size 6 deals. I check ebay every morning and will post the deals on this thread. Let me know if there is a certain print or style you are looking for.



Yipeeee - thanks so much!


----------



## rcy

thank you mellva!


----------



## Dukeprincess

I'm so sad. I love this dress, but I need a small and this is a medium. You can't see how huge the arm holes are and the mounds of bunched fabric in the back. Of course, this dress is nowhere to be found! Got it at the Hautelook sale.

If anyone locates a small in the Zalda, let me know, I'll be eternally grateful!


----------



## AEGIS

mellva said:


> Aegis, here's a beautiful red an white DVF St Jude in size 10 for $29.99!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190711298156?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Here's a darling DVF in size 6. I love this print!!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/190712126246?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Great deal on a size 6 DVF Julian.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261076962185?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Great deal on DVF Julian vintage wrap.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/330773366600?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> 
> Brand new with tags DVF wrap. Only $10.99!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261078278648?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Great deal on a vintage Jeanne in szie 2. I love this vintage style. Only $29.99!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200804043612?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Beautiful DVF Jessica wrap for $69.99
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/310419933979?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



that romper is delicious!!


----------



## sooz19

eurasiangirl said:


> Love the Zarita dress. Have it in black, it's gorgeous, well made and travels well. I recommend it to all DvF fans!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/79635523@N04/7725250120/


 
I love this dress!!  I actually ordered one a few days ago and it should be arriving tomorrow!


----------



## mellva

Ladies, here's a great deal on a DVF Jeanne wrap in size 10.  Seller is accepting offers. I have this dress and I love it.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F..._Dresses&hash=item35bee8bed0&autorefresh=true

Here's a great deal in size 6: This is for rcy and greentea!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...9023?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item564bc4b0ff

Here's a beautiful Justin in size 8!!!! I have this one too and love it!!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...0202?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2574125bfa

Here's a beautiful blue and white Jeanne in size 2. Brand new with tags!!! I love this one on Butterfly and Meg. They both look gorgeous!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150874784002?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

Here's a gorgeous Julian in size 10 for only $59.99!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/120963742407?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649

Another gorgeous wrap dress in size 8. This one could also fit a size 6!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140819382154?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Another size 6 wrap for only $79.99!!!! Brand new with tags!!! This is for rcy and greentea!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221094091063?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> I'm so sad. I love this dress, but I need a small and this is a medium. You can't see how huge the arm holes are and the mounds of bunched fabric in the back. Of course, this dress is nowhere to be found! Got it at the Hautelook sale.
> 
> If anyone locates a small in the Zalda, let me know, I'll be eternally grateful!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1826116




Duke you look gorgeous!!!! I love the Zalda on you. I also bought that dress at the Saks sale and had to return it, because of the arm holes. I bought a medium and needed a small, which they did not have. I think you should keep it. It looks perfect on your perfect figure!!!!


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> that romper is delicious!!


The romper would look perfect on you Aegis!!! What size do you need? I can be on the lookout for you.


----------



## AEGIS

mellva said:


> The romper would look perfect on you Aegis!!! What size do you need? I can be on the lookout for you.





idk....i have bigger thighs....a 10? an 8? maybe i should see if i could find one irl and try it on?


----------



## mellva

AEGIS said:


> idk....i have bigger thighs....a 10? an 8? maybe i should see if i could find one irl and try it on?




Yes, I think it's best to try the Romper on first. It's really hard to know without trying it on. If I see one for a really great deal on ebay in size 8 or 10 I will let you know.


----------



## Dukeprincess

I know no one asked me, but my romper ran a tad bigger in the thigh/seat area. I got an 8 and could've done a 6. I'm curvy too.


----------



## Dukeprincess

mellva said:
			
		

> Duke you look gorgeous!!!! I love the Zalda on you. I also bought that dress at the Saks sale and had to return it, because of the arm holes. I bought a medium and needed a small, which they did not have. I think you should keep it. It looks perfect on your perfect figure!!!!



Ooh that's good to know! I had no idea you bought it too! I wish I could keep it, but it's the arm holes and too much extra fabric. I've lost weight recently and the medium is just too large.

Ha, my figure would be perfect if I could find a cure for cellulite and the tummy pooch!


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Ooh that's good to know! I had no idea you bought it too! I wish I could keep it, but it's the arm holes and too much extra fabric. I've lost weight recently and the medium is just too large.
> 
> Ha, my figure would be perfect if I could find a cure for cellulite and the tummy pooch!




Yes, I bought it during Saks 70% off sale. I loved it too. I did not mention it, because I returned it. I wish I could have found it in a size small too. If I see it on ebay or at Saks I will let you know. You do have a perfect figure and I don't see any cellulite or pooch!!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Got my Hautelook order today.  Very disappointed in the Payuma.  Very loose in the body but tight in the upper arms.  And who has arms this long!?!


----------



## LABAG

Got my Cusp birthday sale blouse mikino in mixed print -absolutely perfect! love the mix -no pun intended- of colors and style-


----------



## AEGIS

Dukeprincess said:


> I know no one asked me, but my romper ran a tad bigger in the thigh/seat area. I got an 8 and could've done a 6. I'm curvy too.



thanks Duke!


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> I'm so sad. I love this dress, but I need a small and this is a medium. You can't see how huge the arm holes are and the mounds of bunched fabric in the back. Of course, this dress is nowhere to be found! Got it at the Hautelook sale.
> 
> If anyone locates a small in the Zalda, let me know, I'll be eternally grateful!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1826116


 I am sorry it doesn't fit it is really cute.


----------



## mellva

mellva said:


> Ladies, here's a great deal on a DVF Jeanne wrap in size 10.  Seller is accepting offers. I have this dress and I love it.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F..._Dresses&hash=item35bee8bed0&autorefresh=true
> 
> Here's a great deal in size 6: This is for rcy and greentea!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...9023?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item564bc4b0ff
> 
> Here's a beautiful Justin in size 8!!!! I have this one too and love it!!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-Von-F...0202?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item2574125bfa
> 
> Here's a beautiful blue and white Jeanne in size 2. Brand new with tags!!! I love this one on Butterfly and Meg. They both look gorgeous!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/150874784002?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> Here's a gorgeous Julian in size 10 for only $59.99!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/120963742407?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649
> 
> Another gorgeous wrap dress in size 8. This one could also fit a size 6!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/140819382154?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Another size 6 wrap for only $79.99!!!! Brand new with tags!!! This is for rcy and greentea!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221094091063?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649




Someone got a great deal on the Jeanne Wrap in size 10 for $79.99!!! I hope it was someone here on this thread!!!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Gorgeous dress and I can't even talk about the shoes - die.
> 
> Hope your knee heals soon!


 Thanks so much Greentea.


----------



## 4Elegance

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> I'm so sad. I love this dress, but I need a small and this is a medium. You can't see how huge the arm holes are and the mounds of bunched fabric in the back. Of course, this dress is nowhere to be found! Got it at the Hautelook sale.
> 
> If anyone locates a small in the Zalda, let me know, I'll be eternally grateful!



Wow you look great.  Love it


----------



## Greentea

Dukeprincess said:


> I'm so sad. I love this dress, but I need a small and this is a medium. You can't see how huge the arm holes are and the mounds of bunched fabric in the back. Of course, this dress is nowhere to be found! Got it at the Hautelook sale.
> 
> If anyone locates a small in the Zalda, let me know, I'll be eternally grateful!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1826116



You look sooo great! Can the dress be altered in any way? Such a cute style...


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> I'm so sad. I love this dress, but I need a small and this is a medium. You can't see how huge the arm holes are and the mounds of bunched fabric in the back. Of course, this dress is nowhere to be found! Got it at the Hautelook sale.
> 
> If anyone locates a small in the Zalda, let me know, I'll be eternally grateful!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1826116




I hope you find it be because it looks amazing on you!


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Ooh that's good to know! I had no idea you bought it too! I wish I could keep it, but it's the arm holes and too much extra fabric. I've lost weight recently and the medium is just too large.
> 
> Ha, my figure would be perfect if I could find a cure for cellulite and the tummy pooch!



i hope we find it too - i love that dress on you.


----------



## Dukeprincess

4Elegance said:


> Wow you look great.  Love it





Greentea said:


> You look sooo great! Can the dress be altered in any way? Such a cute style...





sammix3 said:


> I hope you find it be because it looks amazing on you!





phiphi said:


> i hope we find it too - i love that dress on you.



Thank you ladies!    I am so sad that it is too big.  I want a small to pop up sooo badly!


----------



## xoxoCat

Dukeprincess said:


> I'm so sad. I love this dress, but I need a small and this is a medium. You can't see how huge the arm holes are and the mounds of bunched fabric in the back. Of course, this dress is nowhere to be found! Got it at the Hautelook sale.
> 
> If anyone locates a small in the Zalda, let me know, I'll be eternally grateful!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1826116



Alter it?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Didn't want to think this morning (I am sick) so grabbed the Abiti and headed into work to finish up some deadlines. 

As for the Zalda, not sure it can be altered without too much work and expense.


----------



## Princess Pink

^^ this is gorgeous Dukeprincess! I recently saw the blouse version of this design on ebay and didn't bid for it, now have regrets...........


----------



## Dukeprincess

Princess Pink said:


> ^^ this is gorgeous Dukeprincess! I recently saw the blouse version of this design on ebay and didn't bid for it, now have regrets...........



Thank you!  Fingers crossed another one will pop up soon!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Didn't want to think this morning (I am sick) so grabbed the Abiti and headed into work to finish up some deadlines.
> 
> As for the Zalda, not sure it can be altered without too much work and expense.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827489



Looks great!


----------



## mellva

Someone was looking for this red leopard DVF wrap dress in size 4. It's only $50.00!!! The reseller has already bid on it, but someone can do the BIN.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-f...4481?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3cc99812e1


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Didn't want to think this morning (I am sick) so grabbed the Abiti and headed into work to finish up some deadlines.
> 
> As for the Zalda, not sure it can be altered without too much work and expense.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827489




You look gorgeous Duke!!!


----------



## HHPmom

Ladies, lots of new dresses got added to inventory recently at lastcall.com http://www.lastcall.com/search.jhtml?N=0&Ntt=furstenberg&_requestid=8418


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Didn't want to think this morning (I am sick) so grabbed the Abiti and headed into work to finish up some deadlines.
> 
> As for the Zalda, not sure it can be altered without too much work and expense.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827489


 Love it Duke! Please stop posting photos! I want everything you post and btw you look fabulous even though you are sick. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## phiphi

Dukeprincess said:


> Didn't want to think this morning (I am sick) so grabbed the Abiti and headed into work to finish up some deadlines.
> 
> As for the Zalda, not sure it can be altered without too much work and expense.
> 
> View attachment 1827489



i love the abiti on you - and hope you feel better soon duke. 



megt10 said:


> Love it Duke! Please stop posting photos! *I want everything you post* and btw you look fabulous even though you are sick. Hope you feel better soon.



^^ isn't that the truth! she makes everything look awesome!


----------



## Dukeprincess

mellva said:


> You look gorgeous Duke!!!



You are always so sweet, dear *mellva!* 



megt10 said:


> Love it Duke! Please stop posting photos! I want everything you post and btw you look fabulous even though you are sick. Hope you feel better soon.



Umm, I could say the same to you!  I've been dying over your shoes, shorts, and other goodies you've been posting lately!  Also, thank you for your compliment! 



phiphi said:


> i love the abiti on you - and hope you feel better soon duke.
> 
> You are too sweet, you make everything look amazing too!
> 
> ^^ isn't that the truth! she makes everything look awesome!


----------



## Butterfly_77

you look gorgeous, Duke! I hope you're feeling better! 



Dukeprincess said:


> Didn't want to think this morning (I am sick) so grabbed the Abiti and headed into work to finish up some deadlines.
> 
> As for the Zalda, not sure it can be altered without too much work and expense.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827489


----------



## Butterfly_77

my week was really busy and I only wore wrap dresses on 2 days 

this was my wrap of today:

new Julian in the circles print

happy weekend!


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Didn't want to think this morning (I am sick) so grabbed the Abiti and headed into work to finish up some deadlines.
> 
> As for the Zalda, not sure it can be altered without too much work and expense.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827489



You always look amazing duke. May I ask where your flats are from?


----------



## Dukeprincess

Butterfly_77 said:


> you look gorgeous, Duke! I hope you're feeling better!



Thank you!  I like the orange circles too. 



sammix3 said:


> You always look amazing duke. May I ask where your flats are from?



Aww, thank you!    They are actually Vince Camuto.  I love them and they were only $79!  

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ts-ellen?ID=591251&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-n-_-n-_-n


----------



## 4Elegance

Butterfly_77 said:
			
		

> my week was really busy and I only wore wrap dresses on 2 days
> 
> this was my wrap of today:
> 
> new Julian in the circles print
> 
> happy weekend!



You look great.  Love your dress.


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you!  I like the orange circles too.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you!    They are actually Vince Camuto.  I love them and they were only $79!
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ts-ellen?ID=591251&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-n-_-n-_-n



I've tried those before and they dont work for me


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> my week was really busy and I only wore wrap dresses on 2 days
> 
> this was my wrap of today:
> 
> new Julian in the circles print
> 
> happy weekend!



You look beautiful as always S


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> You are always so sweet, dear *mellva!*
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, I could say the same to you! I've been dying over your shoes, shorts, and other goodies you've been posting lately! Also, thank you for your compliment!


 You are welcome. I just got a couple more pairs of Chanel shoes that were on clearance at Saks, awesome deals. I can't wait until I am able to wear them, just trying them on hurt my knee a little.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> my week was really busy and I only wore wrap dresses on 2 days
> 
> this was my wrap of today:
> 
> new Julian in the circles print
> 
> happy weekend!


 Love it Butterfly. It looks great on you.


----------



## LABAG

I used my 15 %  today, my last order was canceled after it was confirmed, and got the Julian marbled rose tango for 162.00-it left the DVF.com site almost immediately and so I thought another one bites the dust,but......
It shipped and I got tracking-will be here next week! I saw Meg's pics and thought it would look good with my color and I dont have anything that color.


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> I used my 15 % today, my last order was canceled after it was confirmed, and got the Julian marbled rose tango for 162.00-it left the DVF.com site almost immediately and so I thought another one bites the dust,but......
> It shipped and I got tracking-will be here next week! I saw Meg's pics and thought it would look good with my color and I dont have anything that color.


 I love the marbled rose. The color is really pretty. I just got the New Julian SERPENT STRIPE MULTI. It is gorgeous. I love the colors in it. It was on sale at Saks. It didn't look great in the pics but the reviews were good one of them by our own Masha. Glad I bought it. If it ever cools down long enough to leave the house I will wear it .


----------



## phiphi

LABAG said:


> I used my 15 %  today, my last order was canceled after it was confirmed, and got the Julian marbled rose tango for 162.00-it left the DVF.com site almost immediately and so I thought another one bites the dust,but......
> It shipped and I got tracking-will be here next week! I saw Meg's pics and thought it would look good with my color and I dont have anything that color.



i'm so happy you got it after all! that's great news it didn't get cancelled! can't wait to see how you style it!


----------



## beagly911

Just got a great ebay deal, can't wait till I get it!  phiphi, your DVF in the CL forum inspired me to look for a great fall dress!!


----------



## LABAG

Thanks ladies-Meg that was very pretty as well-I saw it a few weeks back for 146.00 @Neiman Marcus-it must have been a mistake cause after a couple of days went back up to full price.All sizes-should have mentioned to DVFer's, sorry- next time


----------



## LABAG

phiphi-you made me get the trench from Loft! it was reallay nice and 40 % off -couldn't resist-you're an enabler


----------



## LABAG

Ladies wore my african tulip coral top to church this morning and got some rave comments-they loved the color! The coral is TDF and the silk is divine. Wonderful flowy top for this summer heat.


----------



## rock_girl

Wow!  This thread moves fast....get bogged down at work and find oneself way behind. 

I just have to say...you ladies are fabulous!  Everyone looks so amazing!!  You routinely inspire me to try new things (e.g. DVF and prints).

Speaking of...I made my first (second and third) DVF purchases ever thanks to y'all. resents  I got a wrap dress off *bay (thanks Mellva ), the Sinopa skirt (I couldn't find the paisley one from Jcrew mentioned in Phi's blog but this one should work), and the Lou (for $83 at NM consolodation sale)!  I am so excited to wear them!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

thank you so much, ladies, for your kind words 

next weekend I'll be in London and this means: shopping for non wrap DVF dresses 



Dukeprincess said:


> Thank you!  I like the orange circles too.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, thank you!    They are actually Vince Camuto.  I love them and they were only $79!
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...ts-ellen?ID=591251&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-n-_-n-_-n





4Elegance said:


> You look great.  Love your dress.





sammix3 said:


> You look beautiful as always S





megt10 said:


> Love it Butterfly. It looks great on you.


----------



## mellva

rock_girl said:


> Wow!  This thread moves fast....get bogged down at work and find oneself way behind.
> 
> I just have to say...you ladies are fabulous!  Everyone looks so amazing!!  You routinely inspire me to try new things (e.g. DVF and prints).
> 
> Speaking of...I made my first (second and third) DVF purchases ever thanks to y'all. resents  I got a wrap dress off *bay (thanks Mellva ), the Sinopa skirt (I couldn't find the paisley one from Jcrew mentioned in Phi's blog but this one should work), and the Lou (for $83 at NM consolodation sale)!  I am so excited to wear them!!




Congrats, Rockgirl!!! Please post modeling pics when you get it. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## mellva

Butterfly_77 said:


> thank you so much, ladies, for your kind words
> 
> next weekend I'll be in London and this means: shopping for non wrap DVF dresses



Butterfly please post pics of the DVF dresses you find!!!


----------



## Butterfly_77

congrats, Labag! I'm glad you could benefit from the 15% off and I'm looking forward to see in action pics of the marbled rose new Julian!



LABAG said:


> I used my 15 %  today, my last order was canceled after it was confirmed, and got the Julian marbled rose tango for 162.00-it left the DVF.com site almost immediately and so I thought another one bites the dust,but......
> It shipped and I got tracking-will be here next week! I saw Meg's pics and thought it would look good with my color and I dont have anything that color.


----------



## beagly911

Butterfly_77 said:


> my week was really busy and I only wore wrap dresses on 2 days
> 
> this was my wrap of today:
> 
> new Julian in the circles print
> 
> happy weekend!


 Great dress I almost got this one last night!!


----------



## beagly911

rock_girl said:


> Wow! This thread moves fast....get bogged down at work and find oneself way behind.
> 
> I just have to say...you ladies are fabulous! Everyone looks so amazing!!  You routinely inspire me to try new things (e.g. DVF and prints).
> 
> Speaking of...I made my first (second and third) DVF purchases ever thanks to y'all. resents I got a wrap dress off *bay (thanks Mellva ), the Sinopa skirt (I couldn't find the paisley one from Jcrew mentioned in Phi's blog but this one should work), and the Lou (for $83 at NM consolodation sale)! I am so excited to wear them!!


 Can't wait to see what you got!!


----------



## Greentea

Since the snake print limited edition wrap is sold out ( I snoozed, I lost) I'm thinking about the black and white chain print wrap. Any chain owners out there? Thoughts? I gravitate to graphic prints but don't want something that would make my DH dizzy looking at it. I can't find this print in any of my local stores to see in person.


----------



## Kilanna

Hi Ladies

Been a while since I've been on this forum for a number of reasons however today I got my 1st DVF dress. 

I really wanted a wrap dress but when I put a few on they just looked like dressing gowns on me  but that be because I am 5'4. 

It's the new season Gabi Dress In dash weave black. 

Truely a lovely flattering dress. 

Sorry for the image quality..bad iphone camera.


----------



## rcy

^^^ love the gabi on you! i was totally waiting to see how it would look on a real person, it's lovely online


----------



## foxycleopatra

That GABI dress in the DASH WEAVE BLACK is gorgeous!  Savannah Guthrie wore it last week or the week before on NBC's Today Show broadcast and it looked very classy.


----------



## mellva

Kilanna said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Been a while since I've been on this forum for a number of reasons however today I got my 1st DVF dress.
> 
> I really wanted a wrap dress but when I put a few on they just looked like dressing gowns on me  but that be because I am 5'4.
> 
> It's the new season Gabi Dress In dash weave black.
> 
> Truely a lovely flattering dress.
> 
> Sorry for the image quality..bad iphone camera.




You look gorgeous. I love that print and style.


----------



## Kilanna

Thanks ladies

I do believe I'll be getting one of these soild colours in this style too.

I am normally a size 10 (US 6) but found this came up big so got the next size down which was much better.


----------



## cheburashka

I been soooo busy buying suits and work wear stuff for residency, I sort of neglected my DVF love. Finally bought a couple dresses I wanted for a while on ebay -and will hopefully be able to take pics when I get them ! 

But I'm stopping by to report on a new DVF collection at Bloomies, sooooooooooo many new pretty things, I tried on a couple things for your ladies, the new dresses are pretty but I mostly fell in love with Floyd pants ( the sweater is Milly in the last pic):












I love this dress, not sure if it shows well in pics - it's quite sheer but soooo elegant and moves sooooo well with your body, if you have a special occasional coming up, give this one a try, I'm gonna wait till this bad boy goes on sale. I just also love the asymmetry between front and back:


----------



## 4Elegance

Butterfly_77 said:


> thank you so much, ladies, for your kind words
> 
> next weekend I'll be in London and this means: shopping for non wrap DVF dresses



Yay, have fun.  Can't wait to see what you find.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Kilanna said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Been a while since I've been on this forum for a number of reasons however today I got my 1st DVF dress.
> 
> I really wanted a wrap dress but when I put a few on they just looked like dressing gowns on me  but that be because I am 5'4.
> 
> It's the new season Gabi Dress In dash weave black.
> 
> Truely a lovely flattering dress.
> 
> Sorry for the image quality..bad iphone camera.




I love it!


----------



## beagly911

Kilanna said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Been a while since I've been on this forum for a number of reasons however today I got my 1st DVF dress.
> 
> I really wanted a wrap dress but when I put a few on they just looked like dressing gowns on me  but that be because I am 5'4.
> 
> It's the new season Gabi Dress In dash weave black.
> 
> Truely a lovely flattering dress.
> 
> Sorry for the image quality..bad iphone camera.


 It looks incredible!!!  As a lady of 5'9" I for some reason understand the "dressing gown" issue with the DVF wrap dress!!  I love the pattern, you look great!!


----------



## beagly911

cheburashka said:


> I been soooo busy buying suits and work wear stuff for residency, I sort of neglected my DVF love. Finally bought a couple dresses I wanted for a while on ebay -and will hopefully be able to take pics when I get them !
> 
> But I'm stopping by to report on a new DVF collection at Bloomies, sooooooooooo many new pretty things, I tried on a couple things for your ladies, the new dresses are pretty but I mostly fell in love with Floyd pants ( the sweater is Milly in the last pic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress, not sure if it shows well in pics - it's quite sheer but soooo elegant and moves sooooo well with your body, if you have a special occasional coming up, give this one a try, I'm gonna wait till this bad boy goes on sale. I just also love the asymmetry between front and back:


WOW what great DVF's!!!  I don't know what I like best!!!  They are so great and different!


----------



## sammix3

Butterfly_77 said:


> thank you so much, ladies, for your kind words
> 
> next weekend I'll be in London and this means: shopping for non wrap DVF dresses



Yay!! I can't wait to see your purchases!


----------



## Greentea

Kilanna said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Been a while since I've been on this forum for a number of reasons however today I got my 1st DVF dress.
> 
> I really wanted a wrap dress but when I put a few on they just looked like dressing gowns on me  but that be because I am 5'4.
> 
> It's the new season Gabi Dress In dash weave black.
> 
> Truely a lovely flattering dress.
> 
> Sorry for the image quality..bad iphone camera.


The Gabi is just perfect for your frame - winner!!!


----------



## Greentea

cheburashka said:


> I been soooo busy buying suits and work wear stuff for residency, I sort of neglected my DVF love. Finally bought a couple dresses I wanted for a while on ebay -and will hopefully be able to take pics when I get them !
> 
> But I'm stopping by to report on a new DVF collection at Bloomies, sooooooooooo many new pretty things, I tried on a couple things for your ladies, the new dresses are pretty but I mostly fell in love with Floyd pants ( the sweater is Milly in the last pic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress, not sure if it shows well in pics - it's quite sheer but soooo elegant and moves sooooo well with your body, if you have a special occasional coming up, give this one a try, I'm gonna wait till this bad boy goes on sale. I just also love the asymmetry between front and back:



You look like a model and the outfits are just gorgeous!


----------



## AEGIS

GREAT PRINT. GREAT PRICE. SIZE 4 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Diane-von-f...4481?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3cc99812e1


----------



## sammix3

cheburashka said:


> I been soooo busy buying suits and work wear stuff for residency, I sort of neglected my DVF love. Finally bought a couple dresses I wanted for a while on ebay -and will hopefully be able to take pics when I get them !
> 
> But I'm stopping by to report on a new DVF collection at Bloomies, sooooooooooo many new pretty things, I tried on a couple things for your ladies, the new dresses are pretty but I mostly fell in love with Floyd pants ( the sweater is Milly in the last pic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress, not sure if it shows well in pics - it's quite sheer but soooo elegant and moves sooooo well with your body, if you have a special occasional coming up, give this one a try, I'm gonna wait till this bad boy goes on sale. I just also love the asymmetry between front and back:



Thank you so much for the eye candy!


----------



## sammix3

Kilanna said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Been a while since I've been on this forum for a number of reasons however today I got my 1st DVF dress.
> 
> I really wanted a wrap dress but when I put a few on they just looked like dressing gowns on me  but that be because I am 5'4.
> 
> It's the new season Gabi Dress In dash weave black.
> 
> Truely a lovely flattering dress.
> 
> Sorry for the image quality..bad iphone camera.



Wow the gabi looks amazing on you! Congrats on your first DVF dress! It definitely won't be your last


----------



## phiphi

LABAG said:


> phiphi-you made me get the trench from Loft! it was reallay nice and 40 % off -couldn't resist-you're an enabler



 enabler? who me? i can't wait to see pictures when you get it!



rock_girl said:


> Wow!  This thread moves fast....get bogged down at work and find oneself way behind.
> 
> I just have to say...you ladies are fabulous!  Everyone looks so amazing!!  You routinely inspire me to try new things (e.g. DVF and prints).
> 
> Speaking of...I made my first (second and third) DVF purchases ever thanks to y'all. resents  I got a wrap dress off *bay (thanks Mellva ), the Sinopa skirt (I couldn't find the paisley one from Jcrew mentioned in Phi's blog but this one should work), and the Lou (for $83 at NM consolodation sale)!  I am so excited to wear them!!



you must post pictures too! these sound great! 

also thank you LA and rock_girl for visiting my blog - i am so grateful that you take the time to come by! your support means so much to me! 



Kilanna said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Been a while since I've been on this forum for a number of reasons however today I got my 1st DVF dress.
> 
> I really wanted a wrap dress but when I put a few on they just looked like dressing gowns on me  but that be because I am 5'4.
> 
> It's the new season Gabi Dress In dash weave black.
> 
> Truely a lovely flattering dress.
> 
> Sorry for the image quality..bad iphone camera.



this is a gorgeous dress and cut on you - i hear you about some dvf being so long, but i've found alot of her wraps work on women 5'4 and under too (like me) - it is unfortunately a bit of hit and miss. hope you can find one soon. 



cheburashka said:


> I been soooo busy buying suits and work wear stuff for residency, I sort of neglected my DVF love. Finally bought a couple dresses I wanted for a while on ebay -and will hopefully be able to take pics when I get them !
> 
> But I'm stopping by to report on a new DVF collection at Bloomies, sooooooooooo many new pretty things, I tried on a couple things for your ladies, the new dresses are pretty but I mostly fell in love with Floyd pants ( the sweater is Milly in the last pic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress, not sure if it shows well in pics - it's quite sheer but soooo elegant and moves sooooo well with your body, if you have a special occasional coming up, give this one a try, I'm gonna wait till this bad boy goes on sale. I just also love the asymmetry between front and back:



thanks for the pictures - these are really cute and great finds. hope they get to sales!! (i love how we're already planning the next sales )


----------



## Dukeprincess

Kilanna said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Been a while since I've been on this forum for a number of reasons however today I got my 1st DVF dress.
> 
> I really wanted a wrap dress but when I put a few on they just looked like dressing gowns on me  but that be because I am 5'4.
> 
> It's the new season Gabi Dress In dash weave black.
> 
> Truely a lovely flattering dress.
> 
> Sorry for the image quality..bad iphone camera.



That dress looks like it was made for you!  Congratulations! 



cheburashka said:


> I been soooo busy buying suits and work wear stuff for residency, I sort of neglected my DVF love. Finally bought a couple dresses I wanted for a while on ebay -and will hopefully be able to take pics when I get them !
> 
> But I'm stopping by to report on a new DVF collection at Bloomies, sooooooooooo many new pretty things, I tried on a couple things for your ladies, the new dresses are pretty but I mostly fell in love with Floyd pants ( the sweater is Milly in the last pic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress, not sure if it shows well in pics - it's quite sheer but soooo elegant and moves sooooo well with your body, if you have a special occasional coming up, give this one a try, I'm gonna wait till this bad boy goes on sale. I just also love the asymmetry between front and back:



Thank you for the intel!  I love all of her new fall stuff!


----------



## Kilanna

Thank you again for all the kind comments. 

Think I might have to get some more DvF designs

Can anyone let me know if the follow *bay dress for sell is authentic?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390449411378?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

xx


----------



## Dukeprincess

Kilanna said:


> Thank you again for all the kind comments.
> 
> Think I might have to get some more DvF designs
> 
> Can anyone let me know if the follow *bay dress for sell is authentic?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/390449411378?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> xx



Yes, that's real.  She's a great and reputable seller.


  Anyone want to be my *Blair blouse twin?!* 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Diane-v...Shirts_Tops&hash=item41695e3a65#ht_500wt_1361


----------



## Kilanna

Dukeprincess said:


> Yes, that's real. She's a great and reputable seller.
> 
> 
> Anyone want to be my *Blair blouse twin?!*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Diane-v...Shirts_Tops&hash=item41695e3a65#ht_500wt_1361


 
Thank you Dukeprincess. Can see some of my hard earned money going her way


----------



## megt10

Kilanna said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Been a while since I've been on this forum for a number of reasons however today I got my 1st DVF dress.
> 
> I really wanted a wrap dress but when I put a few on they just looked like dressing gowns on me  but that be because I am 5'4.
> 
> It's the new season Gabi Dress In dash weave black.
> 
> Truely a lovely flattering dress.
> 
> Sorry for the image quality..bad iphone camera.


 Love this on you.


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> Wow! This thread moves fast....get bogged down at work and find oneself way behind.
> 
> I just have to say...you ladies are fabulous! Everyone looks so amazing!!  You routinely inspire me to try new things (e.g. DVF and prints).
> 
> Speaking of...I made my first (second and third) DVF purchases ever thanks to y'all. resents I got a wrap dress off *bay (thanks Mellva ), the Sinopa skirt (I couldn't find the paisley one from Jcrew mentioned in Phi's blog but this one should work), and the Lou (for $83 at NM consolodation sale)! I am so excited to wear them!!


Please post pics! Can't wait to see them on you.


----------



## megt10

Kilanna said:


> Thank you Dukeprincess. Can see some of my hard earned money going her way


 I have bought a lot of things from her. She is great to deal with.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Since the snake print limited edition wrap is sold out ( I snoozed, I lost) I'm thinking about the black and white chain print wrap. Any chain owners out there? Thoughts? I gravitate to graphic prints but don't want something that would make my DH dizzy looking at it. I can't find this print in any of my local stores to see in person.


Is this the one that you are talking about Greentea? I like the print and don't find it makes anyone dizzy .


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Is this the one that you are talking about Greentea? I like the print and don't find it makes anyone dizzy .



Yup - looks great!And I die over your VCA necklace!


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Yup - looks great!And I die over your VCA necklace!



Thanks, you should get this one. I think it is your style.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Greentea said:


> Yup - looks great!And I die over your VCA necklace!


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Is this the one that you are talking about Greentea? I like the print and don't find it makes anyone dizzy .



beautiful!!!


----------



## kendal

Got this dress today & it is a beauty.  I love the color.


----------



## rcy

^^^ i love this dress, but your post is worthless without pics! 
please post mod pics, would love to see how it looks on a real person!


----------



## Kilanna

rcy said:


> ^^^ i love this dress, but your post is worthless without pics!
> please post mod pics, would love to see how it looks on a real person!


 
Bootiful dress and cannot wait to see your modelling pics


----------



## Dukeprincess

Gorgeous *meg!* 

Can't wait to see modeling pics, *rcy!*


----------



## rock_girl

*Kilanna *- Lovely dress, congrats! 

*Meg *- Elegant as always! 

*RCY* - Congrats!  Would love to see the print in real life...


----------



## rcy

nooo, i didn't buy it - kilanna did! i am living this print vicariously through her for now!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD,

Has anyone bought from seller Sophie.888 on eBay?
They have some DVF dresses for great prices. 
But I'm not sure if they are legit?
Thanks!


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


>


 


phiphi said:


> beautiful!!!


 


Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous *meg!*
> 
> Can't wait to see modeling pics, *rcy!*


 


rock_girl said:


> *Kilanna *- Lovely dress, congrats!
> 
> *Meg *- Elegant as always!
> 
> *RCY* - Congrats! Would love to see the print in real life...


 Thank you so much ladies.


----------



## megt10

Yesterday was another hot day here and I had a lot of errands to run. I wore for the first time my Bastiaan Small Parang Turquoise silk tank that I got from the Saks sale awhile ago. I wore it with Da-Nang silk shorts and Balenciaga t-strap sandals.


----------



## inspiredgem

I am so far behind in this thread so I apologize if I missed anyone!



foxycleopatra said:


> another gorgeous Jeanne in brambles pink, size 6
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160858685034


This reminded me again of how much I wanted this dress so I ended up buying one on Bonanza.   I'll post some pics when I receive the other 2 goodies I bought on DVF.com 


megt10 said:


> Speaking of ebay, I just got today a new dress from one of my favorite sellers ilalum89 oh and shipping was 6.95. The dress is Sariba Twigs Red. It is a bit big I fell in love with the colors and style but she only had a 4. Oh and the dress was wrapped and boxed better than most of the dresses I get from Saks. It came not needing pressing. Another of my pet peeves, poorly wrapped items.
> I tried it with a belt and without. I think these shoes will be great when my knee is better.


This is so pretty on you!


phiphi said:


> inspired by duke, who wore the rossa recently, i whipped my ivory out to play


I love this entire outfit!


Dukeprincess said:


> I'm so sad. I love this dress, but I need a small and this is a medium. You can't see how huge the arm holes are and the mounds of bunched fabric in the back. Of course, this dress is nowhere to be found! Got it at the Hautelook sale.
> 
> If anyone locates a small in the Zalda, let me know, I'll be eternally grateful!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1826116


I'm so sorry this doesn't fit you as well as you like because it is a lovely style/print on you.


Dukeprincess said:


> Didn't want to think this morning (I am sick) so grabbed the Abiti and headed into work to finish up some deadlines.
> 
> As for the Zalda, not sure it can be altered without too much work and expense.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827489


The print and colors in this are gorgeous!


Butterfly_77 said:


> my week was really busy and I only wore wrap dresses on 2 days
> 
> this was my wrap of today:
> 
> new Julian in the circles print
> 
> happy weekend!


Another beautiful Butteryfly wrap!


Kilanna said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Been a while since I've been on this forum for a number of reasons however today I got my 1st DVF dress.
> 
> I really wanted a wrap dress but when I put a few on they just looked like dressing gowns on me  but that be because I am 5'4.
> 
> It's the new season Gabi Dress In dash weave black.
> 
> Truely a lovely flattering dress.
> 
> Sorry for the image quality..bad iphone camera.


The Gabi looks fabulous on you and I love this print!


cheburashka said:


> I been soooo busy buying suits and work wear stuff for residency, I sort of neglected my DVF love. Finally bought a couple dresses I wanted for a while on ebay -and will hopefully be able to take pics when I get them !
> 
> But I'm stopping by to report on a new DVF collection at Bloomies, sooooooooooo many new pretty things, I tried on a couple things for your ladies, the new dresses are pretty but I mostly fell in love with Floyd pants ( the sweater is Milly in the last pic):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this dress, not sure if it shows well in pics - it's quite sheer but soooo elegant and moves sooooo well with your body, if you have a special occasional coming up, give this one a try, I'm gonna wait till this bad boy goes on sale. I just also love the asymmetry between front and back:


Thanks for the pics - I love the second dress!


megt10 said:


> Is this the one that you are talking about Greentea? I like the print and don't find it makes anyone dizzy .


Another beauty Meg!


kendal said:


> Got this dress today & it is a beauty.  I love the color.


Very pretty.  I can't wait to see some modeling shots!


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> Yesterday was another hot day here and I had a lot of errands to run. I wore for the first time my Bastiaan Small Parang Turquoise silk tank that I got from the Saks sale awhile ago. I wore it with Da-Nang silk shorts and Balenciaga t-strap sandals.



I love the casual look!  Gorgeous colors on the blouse and your dog is adorable!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> Yesterday was another hot day here and I had a lot of errands to run. I wore for the first time my Bastiaan Small Parang Turquoise silk tank that I got from the Saks sale awhile ago. I wore it with Da-Nang silk shorts and Balenciaga t-strap sandals.



So stinking cute!


----------



## Butterfly_77

this is the perfect outfit for a hot day and it really suits you perfectly 



megt10 said:


> Yesterday was another hot day here and I had a lot of errands to run. I wore for the first time my Bastiaan Small Parang Turquoise silk tank that I got from the Saks sale awhile ago. I wore it with Da-Nang silk shorts and Balenciaga t-strap sandals.


----------



## Butterfly_77

for the US 6 ladies...I love this print and want it in size 10, pleeeeze 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-DVF-Dia..._WC_Dresses&hash=item4606ea9550#ht_500wt_1308


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> I am so far behind in this thread so I apologize if I missed anyone!
> 
> 
> This reminded me again of how much I wanted this dress so I ended up buying one on Bonanza. I'll post some pics when I receive the other 2 goodies I bought on DVF.com
> 
> This is so pretty on you!
> 
> I love this entire outfit!
> 
> I'm so sorry this doesn't fit you as well as you like because it is a lovely style/print on you.
> 
> The print and colors in this are gorgeous!
> 
> Another beautiful Butteryfly wrap!
> 
> The Gabi looks fabulous on you and I love this print!
> 
> Thanks for the pics - I love the second dress!
> 
> Another beauty Meg!
> 
> Very pretty. I can't wait to see some modeling shots!


 


inspiredgem said:


> I love the casual look! Gorgeous colors on the blouse and your dog is adorable!


 Thank you so much Inspiredgem. I got all the silk tanks that they had that were in my size when they had that fabulous clearance sale a few months ago, they were like 60.00 a piece. I wear a lot of tank tops year round so they were an great buy. Nick my dog also thanks you. The dogs are hating the heat too.


Greentea said:


> So stinking cute!


 Thanks so much Greentea. 


Butterfly_77 said:


> this is the perfect outfit for a hot day and it really suits you perfectly


 Thanks Butterfly. I hardly ever wear these shorts because they are shorter than I am comfortable  wearing (at my age) except maybe at the beach but it was just too hot to care.


----------



## megt10

Butterfly_77 said:


> for the US 6 ladies...I love this print and want it in size 10, pleeeeze
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-DVF-Dia..._WC_Dresses&hash=item4606ea9550#ht_500wt_1308


 Butterfly, I buy from her all the time. She is awesome. If you don't see your size you should email her and see if she has it or can get it for you. I know I asked if she had this one in a 4. I love it too .


----------



## baysidebeauty

Authentic?  Does anyone have the solid color Jeanne?  I know the fabric isn't silk jersey - so what is the fabric like?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DVF-Diane-v..._WC_Dresses&hash=item43b2b05b01#ht_500wt_1260


----------



## Enigma78

http://www.theoutnet.com/Shop/Desig...=HPwk20ColorandPrint140812-_-Promo1-_-DVF1608

Loads of stuff on Outnet


----------



## simmmchen

baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> Authentic?  Does anyone have the solid color Jeanne?  I know the fabric isn't silk jersey - so what is the fabric like?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DVF-Diane-von-Furstenberg-New-Jeanne-Two-signature-wrap-dress-black-US-14-325-/290760710913?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item43b2b05b01#ht_500wt_1260



I have a black Jeanne (not Jeanne two). It's 85% viscose and 15% polyamide. I believe they do this because the silk does not hold color as well (which I learned the hard way by ruining one of my silk dresses by hand washing it). The fabric does not feel soft to the touch, but it is comfortable to wear. I feel like it is cool on the skin. I have washed this in the washing machine a couple of times on gentle and in a delicates mesh bag without a problem. It is wrinkle-free too.


----------



## rock_girl

What a nice, pulled together, casual look Meg!

Here is my first DVF, a Jeanne, which I got off *bay thanks to Mellva. It is so amazing...well made, comfortable, and chic!

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## 4Elegance

rock_girl said:
			
		

> What a nice, pulled together, casual look Meg!
> 
> Here is my first DVF, a Jeanne, which I got off *bay thanks to Mellva. It is so amazing...well made, comfortable, and chic!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



You look amazing.  Love the dress


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Yesterday was another hot day here and I had a lot of errands to run. I wore for the first time my Bastiaan Small Parang Turquoise silk tank that I got from the Saks sale awhile ago. I wore it with Da-Nang silk shorts and Balenciaga t-strap sandals.



i love this meg! you look chic and stylish! love!



inspiredgem said:


> I am so far behind in this thread so I apologize if I missed anyone!
> 
> I love this entire outfit!



you are so sweet, inspired! hope you are doing well!!



rock_girl said:


> What a nice, pulled together, casual look Meg!
> 
> Here is my first DVF, a Jeanne, which I got off *bay thanks to Mellva. It is so amazing...well made, comfortable, and chic!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 1835975



what a great print! you look fantastic!


----------



## beagly911

rock_girl said:


> What a nice, pulled together, casual look Meg!
> 
> Here is my first DVF, a Jeanne, which I got off *bay thanks to Mellva. It is so amazing...well made, comfortable, and chic!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 1835975


 Looks lovely rock_girl!!


----------



## inspiredgem

rock_girl said:


> What a nice, pulled together, casual look Meg!
> 
> Here is my first DVF, a Jeanne, which I got off *bay thanks to Mellva. It is so amazing...well made, comfortable, and chic!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 1835975



I love this print and it looks beautiful on you!


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> i love this meg! you look chic and stylish! love!
> 
> 
> 
> you are so sweet, inspired! hope you are doing well!!
> 
> 
> 
> what a great print! you look fantastic!


 Thank Phiphi. You are very kind.


----------



## LABAG

My marbled rose came in -and its such a cheerful dress-thanksMeg for your reviews-we have alot of summer here in the deep south, so Ill be able to really enjoy her. But im thinking with a grey blazer, and clutch for fall-ill try it


----------



## rock_girl

4Elegance said:


> You look amazing. Love the dress


 


phiphi said:


> what a great print! you look fantastic!


 


beagly911 said:


> Looks lovely rock_girl!!


 


inspiredgem said:


> I love this print and it looks beautiful on you


 
Thank you so much ladies, you all are so very sweet!  Hope everyone has a great weekend!!


----------



## sammix3

rock_girl said:


> What a nice, pulled together, casual look Meg!
> 
> Here is my first DVF, a Jeanne, which I got off *bay thanks to Mellva. It is so amazing...well made, comfortable, and chic!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 1835975



You look amazing!


----------



## mellva

rock_girl said:


> What a nice, pulled together, casual look Meg!
> 
> Here is my first DVF, a Jeanne, which I got off *bay thanks to Mellva. It is so amazing...well made, comfortable, and chic!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 1835975



You look gorgeous rockgirl!!! I love that print. I'm so happy you won it!!!


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Yesterday was another hot day here and I had a lot of errands to run. I wore for the first time my Bastiaan Small Parang Turquoise silk tank that I got from the Saks sale awhile ago. I wore it with Da-Nang silk shorts and Balenciaga t-strap sandals.




Meg, you look great. I love the silk tank top on you. I wish I could look that good in shorts!!! Your dog is darling.


----------



## mellva

inspiredgem said:


> I am so far behind in this thread so I apologize if I missed anyone!
> 
> 
> This reminded me again of how much I wanted this dress so I ended up buying one on Bonanza.   I'll post some pics when I receive the other 2 goodies I bought on DVF.com
> 
> This is so pretty on you!
> 
> I love this entire outfit!
> 
> I'm so sorry this doesn't fit you as well as you like because it is a lovely style/print on you.
> 
> The print and colors in this are gorgeous!
> 
> Another beautiful Butteryfly wrap!
> 
> The Gabi looks fabulous on you and I love this print!
> 
> Thanks for the pics - I love the second dress!
> 
> Another beauty Meg!
> 
> Very pretty.  I can't wait to see some modeling shots!



Can't wait to see your new DVF dresses!!!


----------



## Kilanna

rock_girl said:


> What a nice, pulled together, casual look Meg!
> 
> Here is my first DVF, a Jeanne, which I got off *bay thanks to Mellva. It is so amazing...well made, comfortable, and chic!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 1835975


 
lovely colours and looks so great on you


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> My marbled rose came in -and its such a cheerful dress-thanksMeg for your reviews-we have alot of summer here in the deep south, so Ill be able to really enjoy her. But im thinking with a grey blazer, and clutch for fall-ill try it


 I knew that you would love it! I think this dress would look great just about any time of the year. I don't know what that one reviewer was seeing when she reviewed the dress it isn't at all a neon color. 


mellva said:


> Meg, you look great. I love the silk tank top on you. I wish I could look that good in shorts!!! Your dog is darling.


 Thanks so much Mellva. It has been so hot here that I have been living in shorts the last few weeks. Like I said normally wouldn't wear shorts this short out except at the beach but some days you just don't care . Nick thanks you too. He is my baby even though he will be 10 next month.


----------



## megt10

rock_girl said:


> What a nice, pulled together, casual look Meg!
> 
> Here is my first DVF, a Jeanne, which I got off *bay thanks to Mellva. It is so amazing...well made, comfortable, and chic!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 1835975


 Ok Rockgirl don't know how I missed this, you look beautiful. I love the dress on you. I want this one too .


----------



## beagly911

My new DVF, Kova faux wrap in Pheasant Green


----------



## mellva

beagly911 said:


> My new DVF, Kova faux wrap in Pheasant Green




I love Kova wrap dress on you. You look beautiful!!!


----------



## beagly911

mellva said:


> I love Kova wrap dress on you. You look beautiful!!!


 Thank you mellva!  I'm looking for my next one already!!  I just love the feel and fit!


----------



## inspiredgem

beagly911 said:


> My new DVF, Kova faux wrap in Pheasant Green


This looks beautiful on you!  I love the colors!


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> My new DVF, Kova faux wrap in Pheasant Green


 You look amazing in this dress Beagly. Yep, you are going to need another .


----------



## mellva

beagly911 said:


> Thank you mellva!  I'm looking for my next one already!!  I just love the feel and fit!



Yes, the fit and feel is part of the addiction of DVF!!! Can't wait to see your next DVF dress.


----------



## LABAG

beagly911 said:


> My new DVF, Kova faux wrap in Pheasant Green


 Love that color, so fall and you look fab in it! What shoes are you going to wear wit it?


----------



## beagly911

inspiredgem said:


> This looks beautiful on you! I love the colors!


 Thanks inspiredgem, the colors really didn't come through in the picture but they are gorgeous!


megt10 said:


> You look amazing in this dress Beagly. Yep, you are going to need another .


 Well, I've got 4 DVF's already - I've got to work on more colors!  Thanks meg!!


LABAG said:


> Love that color, so fall and you look fab in it! What shoes are you going to wear wit it?


Thanks LABAG, I'm thinking one of my CL's just not sure which one yet, I'll have to play a little!


----------



## ilovemylilo

My Erosa Dress (Look #9). Also worn by RB.


----------



## mellva

For all of the size 6 ladies here on the DVF thread. Here is a hard to find Jeanne Leopard Wrap. It's only $80.00 and all of the resellers are bidding on it, so they can relist it for $350. This is a beautiful and classic DVF Jeanne.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221100106020

Here's another beautiful Julian in size 6. I love the print of this dress and it's more beautiful on.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/300760698414?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Great deal on a Justin in the green hearts print for only $60.00!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261082458346?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Great deal on a Jeanne wrap for $60.00!!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261081760319?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

OMG another DVF Wonderwoman wrap dress in size 8!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/320963956635?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Great deal!!!!


----------



## Kilanna

beagly911 said:


> My new DVF, Kova faux wrap in Pheasant Green


 
Loving these colours and the dress looks great on you. Might need to find this dress myself on *bay


----------



## rcy

thanks for watching out for us mellva!


----------



## mellva

rcy said:


> thanks for watching out for us mellva!




Your welcome Rcy!!! I was thinking of you and Greentea when I posted the size 6 dresses.


----------



## mellva

Aegis, here's the romper you were looking for. I love this print.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251132471396?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1426.l2649


----------



## foxycleopatra

size 8 ladies: your lucky day is here, look at this rare DvF vintage JULIE in RED CHAIN LINK -- http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTH-Diane-Von-Furstenberg-Silk-Wrap-Dress-Sz-8-/160867335002


----------



## beagly911

Kilanna said:


> Loving these colours and the dress looks great on you. Might need to find this dress myself on *bay


Thanks Kilanna, some of the colors didn't show up in the pic, its got the green, black and white that you see plus blue and purple!  It's going to be great for fall!


----------



## beagly911

Not sure if this is authentic but for the price right now it's worth the risk...it's a cute dress no matter what.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290759726823?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619


----------



## Kilanna

Ladies

I am thinking about buying the following BASUTO Dress in Animal Check 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280928076212?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Does anyone know if this runs true to size?


----------



## sammix3

beagly911 said:


> My new DVF, Kova faux wrap in Pheasant Green



Beagly - I am loving the DVF on you! So glad to see you on this thread


----------



## megt10

Kilanna said:


> Ladies
> 
> I am thinking about buying the following BASUTO Dress in Animal Check
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280928076212?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Does anyone know if this runs true to size?


Yes the Basuto does run tts. I have it in the red and black. It is a great dress. It also is really flattering from the back.


----------



## mellva

Kilanna said:


> Ladies
> 
> I am thinking about buying the following BASUTO Dress in Animal Check
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280928076212?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> Does anyone know if this runs true to size?




That's a beautiful dress and it fits TTS. That seller is wonderful too. She doesn't lie or overprice her items like some of those resellers.


----------



## mellva

beagly911 said:


> Not sure if this is authentic but for the price right now it's worth the risk...it's a cute dress no matter what.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290759726823?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619




Beagly, that is authentic and a great deal. I hope someone got it!!!


----------



## Kilanna

megt10 said:


> Yes the Basuto does run tts. I have it in the red and black. It is a great dress. It also is really flattering from the back.


 
That looks lovely but I am a little worried about the ruching/ruffles going over my behind because I might be slender but I have a quite a big butt for my frame. Not sure that would look flattering

Mellva - Thanks for letting me know she a good reseller


----------



## phiphi

beagly911 said:


> My new DVF, Kova faux wrap in Pheasant Green



Hey beagle! Nice seeing you around these parts! Great dress!!


----------



## megt10

Kilanna said:


> That looks lovely but I am a little worried about the ruching/ruffles going over my behind because I might be slender but I have a quite a big butt for my frame. Not sure that would look flattering
> 
> Mellva - Thanks for letting me know she a good reseller


 If you have a big butt it might not work for you. I don't have much of a butt and it is flat so I love the ruching. As far as this seller is concerned she is one of my favorites.


----------



## beagly911

mellva said:


> Beagly, that is authentic and a great deal. I hope someone got it!!!


 Well someone did get it!!!  I can't wait for it to get here!!


----------



## beagly911

sammix3 said:


> Beagly - I am loving the DVF on you! So glad to see you on this thread


 


phiphi said:


> Hey beagle! Nice seeing you around these parts! Great dress!!


 Thank you ladies, I'm really happy with my CL collection right now so I'm starting to expand my closet in other ways!


----------



## mellva

beagly911 said:


> Well someone did get it!!!  I can't wait for it to get here!!




I'm so happy for you Beagly!!! That is a beautiful dress and a great deal!!! You have to post modeling pics!!!


----------



## Greentea

beagly911 said:


> My new DVF, Kova faux wrap in Pheasant Green



Really flattering on you!


----------



## rock_girl

Can someone lend any intel as to how Anka fits?  I need a new navy dress for work, so it needs to be at least knee length.  TIA!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...2332?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item19cf1749cc


----------



## rock_girl

sammix3 said:


> You look amazing!


 


mellva said:


> You look gorgeous rockgirl!!! I love that print. I'm so happy you won it!!!


 


Kilanna said:


> lovely colours and looks so great on you


 


megt10 said:


> Ok Rockgirl don't know how I missed this, you look beautiful. I love the dress on you. I want this one too .


 
Thank you so much!    I don't know if I would have pulled the trigger without this group.  The modeling photos and information on sizing that exist in this thread are invaluable.


----------



## rock_girl

beagly911 said:


> My new DVF, Kova faux wrap in Pheasant Green /QUOTE]
> 
> You look lovely Beagly!  I love the color and pattern.  Do the faux wrap dresses fit differently than the standard wrap dresses?


----------



## inspiredgem

I'm thinking about the Bowman dress for the holidays (I know, a log way off) but I'm confused because DVF.com and Saks.com are showing 2 different dress lengths and descriptions.  Is it possible that there are 2 different styles with the same name?
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...3940113EA86&Ntt=furstenberg&N=0&bmUID=jA.YMMY
http://www.dvf.com/Bowman-Dress/D57...r_D5723817G12_color=ROSRE&start=23&cgid=solid


----------



## rcy

^^ i'm not sure of the answer, but i have to say i think it is a lovely dress! also, on the dvf website, it looks like the model shot is yet another length than what is shown either on the dvf site or saks?


----------



## beagly911

rock_girl said:


> beagly911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new DVF, Kova faux wrap in Pheasant Green /QUOTE]
> 
> You look lovely Beagly! I love the color and pattern. Do the faux wrap dresses fit differently than the standard wrap dresses?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you rock_girl!  The faux is a little tighter and more structured from the waist down.
Click to expand...


----------



## mellva

Here's a great deal for anyone that is a size 10. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DVF-Diane-V...6856?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item3f1b081f98


----------



## mellva

inspiredgem said:


> I'm thinking about the Bowman dress for the holidays (I know, a log way off) but I'm confused because DVF.com and Saks.com are showing 2 different dress lengths and descriptions.  Is it possible that there are 2 different styles with the same name?
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...3940113EA86&Ntt=furstenberg&N=0&bmUID=jA.YMMY
> http://www.dvf.com/Bowman-Dress/D57...r_D5723817G12_color=ROSRE&start=23&cgid=solid




That dress is gorgeous. The color is perfect for the holidays.


----------



## mellva

rock_girl said:


> Can someone lend any intel as to how Anka fits?  I need a new navy dress for work, so it needs to be at least knee length.  TIA!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...2332?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item19cf1749cc




I have never seen this dress IRL. I would email the seller and ask her to measure the length. I don't know why sellers do not put the length in the auction description.


----------



## lulu.sniper

I just got the Blaine Wrap in Native Hound for $139 at Off Fifth in the Schaumburg IL location  The dress was for $199 plus add'l 30% off

More stuff - Fleurette Dress, Nove in the mustard color, Newsy Arrow tooth and many more. Anyone around that area can check it out


----------



## megt10

lulu.sniper said:


> I just got the Blaine Wrap in Native Hound for $139 at Off Fifth in the Schaumburg IL location  The dress was for $199 plus add'l 30% off
> 
> More stuff - Fleurette Dress, Nove in the mustard color, Newsy Arrow tooth and many more. Anyone around that area can check it out


 Awesome deals. I hope that you post pics of your new purchases.


----------



## lulu.sniper

megt10 said:


> Awesome deals. I hope that you post pics of your new purchases.



Will do Meg


----------



## inspiredgem

Yay!  My DVF order arrived today!  Please excuse the bad hair day but I just got home from the gym.  I also snapped a picture of my New Jeanne in Brambles that I got from Bonanza.


----------



## LABAG

all of the above-gorgeous pieces and gorgeous on you! great choices. I have the top too and love her!


----------



## mellva

inspiredgem said:


> Yay!  My DVF order arrived today!  Please excuse the bad hair day but I just got home from the gym.  I also snapped a picture of my New Jeanne in Brambles that I got from Bonanza.




You look gorgeous in all of your new DVF dresses and top. My favorite is the New Jeanne in Brambles. I love the colors!!!


----------



## Kilanna

inspiredgem said:


> Yay! My DVF order arrived today! Please excuse the bad hair day but I just got home from the gym. I also snapped a picture of my New Jeanne in Brambles that I got from Bonanza.


 
All of them are lovely! hard to pick out the 3 which I like the best however I am lusting over your wedges


----------



## foxycleopatra

inspiredgem said:


> Yay!  My DVF order arrived today!  Please excuse the bad hair day but I just got home from the gym.  I also snapped a picture of my New Jeanne in Brambles that I got from Bonanza.









MUST . HAVE . FOR . FALL!!  Looks absolutely stunning on you!  That print just conveys an image of an edgy and strong woman at the same time.


----------



## Dukeprincess

inspiredgem said:


> Yay!  My DVF order arrived today!  Please excuse the bad hair day but I just got home from the gym.  I also snapped a picture of my New Jeanne in Brambles that I got from Bonanza.



  You look amazing in everything!


----------



## baysidebeauty

inspiredgem said:


> Yay!  My DVF order arrived today!  Please excuse the bad hair day but I just got home from the gym.  I also snapped a picture of my New Jeanne in Brambles that I got from Bonanza.


----------



## inspiredgem

ilovemylilo said:


> My Erosa Dress (Look #9). Also worn by RB.


How did I miss this?  You look amazing!


LABAG said:


> all of the above-gorgeous pieces and gorgeous on you! great choices. I have the top too and love her!


Thank you!  I had tried this on at Bloomingdales earlier in the season and loved it.  When it finally went on sale I grabbed it!


mellva said:


> You look gorgeous in all of your new DVF dresses and top. My favorite is the New Jeanne in Brambles. I love the colors!!!


Thank you - I think that one is my favorite too 


Kilanna said:


> All of them are lovely! hard to pick out the 3 which I like the best however I am lusting over your wedges


Thanks!  Sadly they are possibly the most uncomfortable pair of shoes that I own. 


foxycleopatra said:


> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-wardrobe/1840646d1345484436-any-diane-von-furstenberg-fans-chainsgrey.jpg
> 
> MUST . HAVE . FOR . FALL!!  Looks absolutely stunning on you!  That print just conveys an image of an edgy and strong woman at the same time.


Thanks Foxy!  I love this print so much better in person.  The chain pattern has so much more shading and depth than it looked like online.  BTW - I have you to thank for the Brambles.  After I saw the one you posted I had to find one in my size.


Dukeprincess said:


> You look amazing in everything!


Thanks Duke!


baysidebeauty said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## rock_girl

inspiredgem said:


> Yay! My DVF order arrived today! Please excuse the bad hair day but I just got home from the gym. I also snapped a picture of my New Jeanne in Brambles that I got from Bonanza.


 
Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> Yay! My DVF order arrived today! Please excuse the bad hair day but I just got home from the gym. I also snapped a picture of my New Jeanne in Brambles that I got from Bonanza.


 Love them all! They are so flattering on you.


----------



## megt10

foxycleopatra said:


> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-wardrobe/1840646d1345484436-any-diane-von-furstenberg-fans-chainsgrey.jpg
> 
> MUST . HAVE . FOR . FALL!! Looks absolutely stunning on you! That print just conveys an image of an edgy and strong woman at the same time.


 Agreed, I love this and have been eyeing it in the red. May need it .


----------



## phiphi

inspiredgem said:


> I'm thinking about the Bowman dress for the holidays (I know, a log way off) but I'm confused because DVF.com and Saks.com are showing 2 different dress lengths and descriptions.  Is it possible that there are 2 different styles with the same name?
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...3940113EA86&Ntt=furstenberg&N=0&bmUID=jA.YMMY
> http://www.dvf.com/Bowman-Dress/D57...r_D5723817G12_color=ROSRE&start=23&cgid=solid



i don't know but they do look like 2 different length of dress with the same name. it is perfect for the holidays though!



lulu.sniper said:


> I just got the Blaine Wrap in Native Hound for $139 at Off Fifth in the Schaumburg IL location  The dress was for $199 plus add'l 30% off
> 
> More stuff - Fleurette Dress, Nove in the mustard color, Newsy Arrow tooth and many more. Anyone around that area can check it out



yay!!! congratulations! you must post pictures!



inspiredgem said:


> Yay!  My DVF order arrived today!  Please excuse the bad hair day but I just got home from the gym.  I also snapped a picture of my New Jeanne in Brambles that I got from Bonanza.



i love them all! what gorgeous additions!!!


----------



## phiphi

i got the zalda dress at the prompting of ms. dukeprincess and am so happy i listen to her. i was worried that the length was going to be too much considering the models are so tall, but the P is proportionately cut for petites.


----------



## megt10

phiphi said:


> i got the zalda dress at the prompting of ms. dukeprincess and am so happy i listen to her. i was worried that the length was going to be too much considering the models are so tall, but the P is proportionately cut for petites.


 Oh it is gorgeous Phiphi. I am going to have to add this to my list I love it on you.


----------



## regeens

phiphi said:


> i got the zalda dress at the prompting of ms. dukeprincess and am so happy i listen to her. i was worried that the length was going to be too much considering the models are so tall, but the P is proportionately cut for petites.



Love the dress on you Phi!


----------



## DC-Cutie

phiphi said:


> i got the zalda dress at the prompting of ms. dukeprincess and am so happy i listen to her. i was worried that the length was going to be too much considering the models are so tall, but the P is proportionately cut for petites.



The length is perfect on you, absolutely perfect!  It seems to do the opposite of most dresses that length, it actually makes you look taller. 



megt10 said:


> Oh it is gorgeous Phiphi. I am going to have to add this to my list I love it on you.



If you do get this do not add a belt or leather jacket(hope that doesn't sound harsh, I just know that you love your leather jackets (that I want!!)), since the print stands quite well on it's own.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> Oh it is gorgeous Phiphi. I am going to have to add this to my list I love it on you.



thank you meg!



regeens said:


> Love the dress on you Phi!



thank you R!!  



DC-Cutie said:


> The length is perfect on you, absolutely perfect!  It seems to do the opposite of most dresses that length, *it actually makes you look taller*.
> 
> If you do get this do not add a belt or leather jacket(hope that doesn't sound harsh, I just know that you love your leather jackets (that I want!!)), since the print stands quite well on it's own.



thank you dc!! as you know, i need ALL the help i can in the height department (weight too.. went back for more cupcakes!!!)


----------



## mellva

phiphi said:


> i got the zalda dress at the prompting of ms. dukeprincess and am so happy i listen to her. i was worried that the length was going to be too much considering the models are so tall, but the P is proportionately cut for petites.




Phiphi this is perfection!!! You look gorgeous!!!


----------



## sammix3

phiphi said:


> i got the zalda dress at the prompting of ms. dukeprincess and am so happy i listen to her. i was worried that the length was going to be too much considering the models are so tall, but the P is proportionately cut for petites.



What a great summer dress!


----------



## sammix3

inspiredgem said:


> Yay!  My DVF order arrived today!  Please excuse the bad hair day but I just got home from the gym.  I also snapped a picture of my New Jeanne in Brambles that I got from Bonanza.



Every one of your new purchases are just simply amazing on you!


----------



## sammix3

I've been kinda MIA since I was in Florida the whole week last week. I did visit the DVF boutique at Bal Harbour shops and tried on the Reina in the small leaves print. I think I can wait for that one to go on sale.

On the other hand, I just ordered the Reina in pink swirl from bloomies since I had a 25% off coupon plus a 10% off also! It should arrive some time next month and I can't wait!


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> I've been kinda MIA since I was in Florida the whole week last week. I did visit the DVF boutique at Bal Harbour shops and tried on the Reina in the small leaves print. I think I can wait for that one to go on sale.
> 
> On the other hand, I just ordered the Reina in pink swirl from bloomies since I had a 25% off coupon plus a 10% off also! It should arrive some time next month and I can't wait!


 Welcome back Sammi, we missed you. I can't wait to see your Reina!


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> Yay! My DVF order arrived today! Please excuse the bad hair day but I just got home from the gym. I also snapped a picture of my New Jeanne in Brambles that I got from Bonanza.


 This pic of the Chains wrap dress just pushed me over the edge. I just ordered it in red as well as the locked heart tweed ice New Jeanne. I finally used my 15% off from DVF. Normally I would wait but I don't see these going on sale any time soon and my size sells out quickly. At least that is what I am telling myself for justifying not waiting.


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> The length is perfect on you, absolutely perfect! It seems to do the opposite of most dresses that length, it actually makes you look taller.
> 
> 
> 
> If you do get this do not add a belt or leather jacket(hope that doesn't sound harsh, I just know that you love your leather jackets (that I want!!)), since the print stands quite well on it's own.


 Agreed . Can I add some studded shoes ?


----------



## beagly911

inspiredgem said:


> Yay! My DVF order arrived today! Please excuse the bad hair day but I just got home from the gym. I also snapped a picture of my New Jeanne in Brambles that I got from Bonanza.


 Love them all!!  They look great!


----------



## beagly911

phiphi said:


> i got the zalda dress at the prompting of ms. dukeprincess and am so happy i listen to her. i was worried that the length was going to be too much considering the models are so tall, but the P is proportionately cut for petites.


 Fabulous phiphi!!


----------



## 4Elegance

inspiredgem said:
			
		

> Yay!  My DVF order arrived today!  Please excuse the bad hair day but I just got home from the gym.  I also snapped a picture of my New Jeanne in Brambles that I got from Bonanza.



You look great love it all


----------



## LABAG

Gorgeous Phiphi! i love it on you-and Dukeprincess as well!!


----------



## inspiredgem

rock_girl said:


> Simply gorgeous!!!


Thank you rockgirl!


megt10 said:


> Love them all! They are so flattering on you.


Thanks Meg!


phiphi said:


> i don't know but they do look like 2 different length of dress with the same name. it is perfect for the holidays though!
> 
> 
> 
> yay!!! congratulations! you must post pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> i love them all! what gorgeous additions!!!


Thanks phiphi!  I pre-ordered the Bowman dress from Saks - just hoping it is the longer length as shown in the video.


phiphi said:


> i got the zalda dress at the prompting of ms. dukeprincess and am so happy i listen to her. i was worried that the length was going to be too much considering the models are so tall, but the P is proportionately cut for petites.


This dress looks amazing on you! Love the CL's too!


sammix3 said:


> Every one of your new purchases are just simply amazing on you!


Thank you sammi!


sammix3 said:


> I've been kinda MIA since I was in Florida the whole week last week. I did visit the DVF boutique at Bal Harbour shops and tried on the Reina in the small leaves print. I think I can wait for that one to go on sale.
> 
> On the other hand, I just ordered the Reina in pink swirl from bloomies since I had a 25% off coupon plus a 10% off also! It should arrive some time next month and I can't wait!


Welcome back! I can't wait to see the pink swirl Renia on you - you always look fabulous in pink!


megt10 said:


> This pic of the Chains wrap dress just pushed me over the edge. I just ordered it in red as well as the locked heart tweed ice New Jeanne. I finally used my 15% off from DVF. Normally I would wait but I don't see these going on sale any time soon and my size sells out quickly. At least that is what I am telling myself for justifying not waiting.


Yay meg! Red is a great color on you - I can't wait to see some pics!


beagly911 said:


> Love them all!! They look great!


Thank you!


4Elegance said:


> You look great love it all


Thanks!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> This pic of the Chains wrap dress just pushed me over the edge. I just ordered it in red as well as the locked heart tweed ice New Jeanne. I finally used my 15% off from DVF. Normally I would wait but I don't see these going on sale any time soon and my size sells out quickly. At least that is what I am telling myself for justifying not waiting.



Totally fine not to wait! I allow myself to do this for a few special pieces that will get a lot of wear!


----------



## Greentea

foxycleopatra said:


> MUST . HAVE . FOR . FALL!!  Looks absolutely stunning on you!  That print just conveys an image of an edgy and strong woman at the same time.



I wasn't into the chains until I saw THIS! You sold it, lady!! Amazing!


----------



## baysidebeauty

phiphi said:


> i got the zalda dress at the prompting of ms. dukeprincess and am so happy i listen to her. i was worried that the length was going to be too much considering the models are so tall, but the P is proportionately cut for petites.



Love it!  

I have the Slice print in the Julian wrap - there's just something about this print that I'm drawn to it


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> Totally fine not to wait! I allow myself to do this for a few special pieces that will get a lot of wear!


 Thank you . I wasn't sure about the chains either but what is the worst that can happen that it goes back?


----------



## megt10

It is still hot here so yesterday I pulled out my Akari dress. I am just now back in training heels, working my way up to their big sisters. It wouldn't be my first choice in footwear for this dress but I was able to wear them comfortably for at least 5 hours.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> It is still hot here so yesterday I pulled out my Akari dress. I am just now back in training heels, working my way up to their big sisters. It wouldn't be my first choice in footwear for this dress but I was able to wear them comfortably for at least 5 hours.



Meg, you look beautiful!!! I love the blue on you.   I hope your careful on your heels.


----------



## foxycleopatra

That blue Akari dress is sooo gorgeous.  What is the official DvF color name for that blue?  I didn't even know that the Akari style came in blue.


----------



## phiphi

mellva said:


> Phiphi this is perfection!!! You look gorgeous!!!




thank you mellva!




sammix3 said:


> What a great summer dress!




thank you sammi! it is so fun!




beagly911 said:


> Fabulous phiphi!!




thank you beagly!




LABAG said:


> Gorgeous Phiphi! i love it on you-and Dukeprincess as well!!




i love dukie too!  thank you LA!




inspiredgem said:


> Thank you rockgirl!
> 
> 
> Thanks Meg!
> 
> 
> Thanks phiphi!  I pre-ordered the Bowman dress from Saks - just hoping it is the longer length as shown in the video.
> 
> 
> This dress looks amazing on you! Love the CL's too!
> 
> 
> Thank you sammi!
> 
> 
> Welcome back! I can't wait to see the pink swirl Renia on you - you always look fabulous in pink!
> 
> 
> Yay meg! Red is a great color on you - I can't wait to see some pics!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks!



thanks!! i can't wait to see the bowman dress on you!




baysidebeauty said:


> Love it!
> 
> 
> I have the Slice print in the Julian wrap - there's just something about this print that I'm drawn to it




isn't it a great print - just super fun!


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> It is still hot here so yesterday I pulled out my Akari dress. I am just now back in training heels, working my way up to their big sisters. It wouldn't be my first choice in footwear for this dress but I was able to wear them comfortably for at least 5 hours.


 
i love this dress on you - hope you're feeling better. xoxo


----------



## BougieBoo

megt10 said:
			
		

> It is still hot here so yesterday I pulled out my Akari dress. I am just now back in training heels, working my way up to their big sisters. It wouldn't be my first choice in footwear for this dress but I was able to wear them comfortably for at least 5 hours.



Fab as always, Meg!!


----------



## Dukeprincess

megt10 said:


> It is still hot here so yesterday I pulled out my Akari dress. I am just now back in training heels, working my way up to their big sisters. It wouldn't be my first choice in footwear for this dress but I was able to wear them comfortably for at least 5 hours.



That shade of blue looks lovely on you!


----------



## 4Elegance

megt10 said:
			
		

> It is still hot here so yesterday I pulled out my Akari dress. I am just now back in training heels, working my way up to their big sisters. It wouldn't be my first choice in footwear for this dress but I was able to wear them comfortably for at least 5 hours.



Meg I love this color on you.  You look hot


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> It is still hot here so yesterday I pulled out my Akari dress. I am just now back in training heels, working my way up to their big sisters. It wouldn't be my first choice in footwear for this dress but I was able to wear them comfortably for at least 5 hours.



That's a beautiful blue and I love the shoes (even if they're little sisters!)


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> It is still hot here so yesterday I pulled out my Akari dress. I am just now back in training heels, working my way up to their big sisters. It wouldn't be my first choice in footwear for this dress but I was able to wear them comfortably for at least 5 hours.



You look smashing in that color!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> Meg, you look beautiful!!! I love the blue on you.  I hope your careful on your heels.


 Thank you Mellva. 


foxycleopatra said:


> That blue Akari dress is sooo gorgeous. What is the official DvF color name for that blue? I didn't even know that the Akari style came in blue.


 I think it is Sailor Blue. I think this one came from Gilt or Rue. I have this dress in 3 colors since it is so comfortable and perfect for really hot weather.


phiphi said:


> i love this dress on you - hope you're feeling better. xoxo


 Thanks Phiphi, my knee feels so much better that I was able to wear heels all day yesterday.


BougieBoo said:


> Fab as always, Meg!!


 Thanks so much BougieBoo


Dukeprincess said:


> That shade of blue looks lovely on you!


 Thanks Duke.


4Elegance said:


> Meg I love this color on you. You look hot


 Thank you 4 Elegance that is very kind.


Greentea said:


> That's a beautiful blue and I love the shoes (even if they're little sisters!)


 Thank you so much Greentea. I love those shoes too. They are Givenchy Levette sandals. They came in 2 colors and I wish I had bought the beige as well since they are so comfortable.


baysidebeauty said:


> You look smashing in that color!


 Thank you Bayside.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Meg - that blue is a great color for you and the dress is fantastic. Looks very comfortable!


----------



## megt10

DC-Cutie said:


> Meg - that blue is a great color for you and the dress is fantastic. Looks very comfortable!


 Thank you DC, it is super comfortable. I need to get a snap added because it is really low cut and wearing a cami just kind of defeats the purpose of a light airy summer dress.


----------



## Dukeprincess

30% off select pre-fall items using the code SURPRISE on dvf.com  

Happy Shopping ladies!


----------



## J_L33

Can anyone tell me the name of this blouse?


----------



## Dukeprincess

J_L33 said:


> Can anyone tell me the name of this blouse?



Kipling in Deco Clover print


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> It is still hot here so yesterday I pulled out my Akari dress. I am just now back in training heels, working my way up to their big sisters. It wouldn't be my first choice in footwear for this dress but I was able to wear them comfortably for at least 5 hours.



You look beautiful!  I also like the expression 'training heels'


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> You look beautiful! I also like the expression 'training heels'


 Thank you so much Inspiredgem. That was the expression I used when learning to walk ( or walk well) in heels. I would crack DH up as I would walk around the house holding on to things.


----------



## J_L33

Dukeprincess said:


> Kipling in Deco Clover print



Thank you!


----------



## Dukeprincess

Did anyone buy anything from the Surprise Sale on DVF.com?


----------



## sammix3

Dukeprincess said:


> Did anyone buy anything from the Surprise Sale on DVF.com?



Not me but they did have some good stuff.


----------



## LABAG

Likewise Sammix3-i bought the marbeled rose Julian last week(luv her) and treated myself to somethng else for my birthday-a little LV cosmetic bag


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> Did anyone buy anything from the Surprise Sale on DVF.com?



Not me, I know shocking . I went to the NM last call shoe sale yesterday and spent a lot more than I had planned on spending. Did get a DVF blouse, dress and pair of shorts along with 2 pairs of MB 1 pair of YSL Tribute sandals, 1 pair of Prada booties and a pair of Givenchy boots. The limited inventory of CL was wiped out in about 10 seconds. That was ok though since the prices weren't that great on the CL. The DVF was 50% off the reduced price.


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Likewise Sammix3-i bought the marbeled rose Julian last week(luv her) and treated myself to somethng else for my birthday-a little LV cosmetic bag



Oh happy belated birthday!


----------



## LABAG

megt10 said:


> Oh happy belated birthday!


 Thanks Meg-but its sunday-the 26th , I think my kids are getting me a Kindle Fire-Ive hinted a few times:giggles: Of course Ill be wearing DVF that day!


----------



## sammix3

megt10 said:


> It is still hot here so yesterday I pulled out my Akari dress. I am just now back in training heels, working my way up to their big sisters. It wouldn't be my first choice in footwear for this dress but I was able to wear them comfortably for at least 5 hours.



This is really pretty Meg!


----------



## Princess Pink

Dukeprincess said:


> Did anyone buy anything from the Surprise Sale on DVF.com?



I did!!  

New Cahill Blouse in Rosette! I had been looking at it for a while so 30% off made it a bit easier.......hope the color will be ok, it looks very pale on the DVF site but have seen it more pink on others......

I also had the New Julian in Lily Munch in my cart - but took it out at the very last minute as I've already purchased a few other things this week from the Shopbop sale  was feeling a bit guilty as have purchased 3 DVF wraps over the past few months which are still in the closet unworn.....I don't work in an office/business environment so find it sometimes a bit difficult to incorporate the wraps into a casual lifestyle - but I still adore them!


----------



## mellva

OMG this reseller is at the lies again. She bought this used DVF Jeanne which was clearly marked that it had two stains, but this reseller never mentions this in her listing. 

Here's the listing of this used dress she bought. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...IBUMCtoZ6k7aJuNii3YEA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc 

Here's this same dress she lied about and sold for $198 and it's used!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...IBUMCtoZ6k7aJuNii3YEA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Love how this reseller never mentions the two stains.

There are some wonderful sellers on ebay that are selling this same dress for only $224 brand new with tags!!! Not used with stains for $198!!!

She's also lying about this DVF dress she bought used that the original seller clearly states there is a stain.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...IBUMCtoZ6k7aJuNii3YEA%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Here's the same dress she is reselling, but no mention of the stain!!! http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIANE-VON-F...4849?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item4607206761
Geez, how hard is it to be honest to your buyers!!!


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> Did anyone buy anything from the Surprise Sale on DVF.com?




Duke, I was so excited when you posted the sale code. The two dresses that I wanted to buy were not included in this sale. Of course that always happens to me.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Not me, I know shocking . I went to the NM last call shoe sale yesterday and spent a lot more than I had planned on spending. Did get a DVF blouse, dress and pair of shorts along with 2 pairs of MB 1 pair of YSL Tribute sandals, 1 pair of Prada booties and a pair of Givenchy boots. The limited inventory of CL was wiped out in about 10 seconds. That was ok though since the prices weren't that great on the CL. The DVF was 50% off the reduced price.




Meg, you need to post modeling pics of your YSL sandals and boots!!!


----------



## mellva

Great deal on DVF wrap dress in size 4.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261082757204?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Darling Justin Hearts wrap for $55.00
http://www.ebay.com/itm/261085041029?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

St Jude in size 6 for $40.00
http://www.ebay.com/itm/170897532809?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Wrap dress in size 6 for $51.00
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251134533415?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

DVF Leopard Wrap top for only $25.00
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221114216420?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Darling Pink St Jude in size 2 for only $1.24!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280946284671?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## megt10

LABAG said:


> Thanks Meg-but its sunday-the 26th , I think my kids are getting me a Kindle Fire-Ive hinted a few times:giggles: Of course Ill be wearing DVF that day!


 Well then Happy Birthday early .


sammix3 said:


> This is really pretty Meg!


 Thanks Sammi.


Princess Pink said:


> I did!!
> 
> New Cahill Blouse in Rosette! I had been looking at it for a while so 30% off made it a bit easier.......hope the color will be ok, it looks very pale on the DVF site but have seen it more pink on others......
> 
> I also had the New Julian in Lily Munch in my cart - but took it out at the very last minute as I've already purchased a few other things this week from the Shopbop sale  was feeling a bit guilty as have purchased 3 DVF wraps over the past few months which are still in the closet unworn.....I don't work in an office/business environment so find it sometimes a bit difficult to incorporate the wraps into a casual lifestyle - but I still adore them!


 Can't wait to see what you got. I think the wrap dresses are great worn casually in the Fall/Winter with tights and boots. Not so dressy as heels and you still feel chic with looking overdone.


mellva said:


> Meg, you need to post modeling pics of your YSL sandals and boots!!!


 I will. The boots are really unique looking totally love them and the YSL really are comfortable and pretty.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> Well then Happy Birthday early .
> 
> Thanks Sammi.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you got. I think the wrap dresses are great worn casually in the Fall/Winter with tights and boots. Not so dressy as heels and you still feel chic with looking overdone.
> 
> I will. The boots are really unique looking totally love them and the YSL really are comfortable and pretty.




I can't wait to see them. I found a DVF Wonderwoman wrap on ebay, but it's size 2. Can you wear size 2 or do you want size 4? I'm still on the look out for you.


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> I can't wait to see them. I found a DVF Wonderwoman wrap on ebay, but it's size 2. Can you wear size 2 or do you want size 4? I'm still on the look out for you.


 A 2 is just too small. I don't know about sizing on the older wraps but I have tried a 2 in the newer wraps and there just wasn't enough coverage. Thank you for keeping an eye out for me Mellva that is so sweet of you.


----------



## Lovemybags412

Hi ladies!  Hope everyone is well!

I only have two DVF wrap dresses that i have purchased at Nordstrom.  I am thinking of venturing onto Ebay, but I am concerned about the resellers.  Thank you Mellva for the warning about the resellers - I had those dresses on my Watch List!!

Can anyone tell me if this is an authentic dress?  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-DIANE-V...s=63&clkid=1551822256447258674#ht_2407wt_1378


Your help is much appreciated!!!


----------



## mellva

Lovemybags412 said:


> Hi ladies!  Hope everyone is well!
> 
> I only have two DVF wrap dresses that i have purchased at Nordstrom.  I am thinking of venturing onto Ebay, but I am concerned about the resellers.  Thank you Mellva for the warning about the resellers - I had those dresses on my Watch List!!
> 
> Can anyone tell me if this is an authentic dress?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-DIANE-V...s=63&clkid=1551822256447258674#ht_2407wt_1378
> 
> 
> Your help is much appreciated!!!




Congrats on you two new DVF dresses from Nordstroms. You need to post pics. As you can see from all of the posts that seller is the biggest liar.*  She also states she will never accept returns or refunds and this is in bold in her auctions. I have never seen so many demands and rules to bid on a sellers auction.** So if you win this dress and it's not as described your out of luck she will not let you return it*. She bought that dress used for $45.00. You can find that same dress brand new with tags on ebay by some honest sellers. *3662marina *is the best. Meg, Butterfly, and I have bought from this wonderful and honest seller.


----------



## mellva

megt10 said:


> A 2 is just too small. I don't know about sizing on the older wraps but I have tried a 2 in the newer wraps and there just wasn't enough coverage. Thank you for keeping an eye out for me Mellva that is so sweet of you.




Your welcome Meg. I have never tried this style on either, so you are smart to go for a bigger size. I will keep my eye out for you!!!


----------



## megt10

mellva said:


> your welcome meg. I have never tried this style on either, so you are smart to go for a bigger size. I will keep my eye out for you!!!


 Thanks.


----------



## Lovemybags412

mellva said:


> Congrats on you two new DVF dresses from Nordstroms. You need to post pics. As you can see from all of the posts that seller is the biggest liar.*  She also states she will never accept returns or refunds and this is in bold in her auctions. I have never seen so many demands and rules to bid on a sellers auction.** So if you win this dress and it's not as described your out of luck she will not let you return it*. She bought that dress used for $45.00. You can find that same dress brand new with tags on ebay by some honest sellers. *3662marina *is the best. Meg, Butterfly, and I have bought from this wonderful and honest seller.



Thank you so much for the information!!  Ebay scares me!  LOL!!!  I will definitely look into other sellers and will check out 3662marina!  Have a great day!


----------



## sammix3

Princess Pink said:


> I did!!
> 
> New Cahill Blouse in Rosette! I had been looking at it for a while so 30% off made it a bit easier.......hope the color will be ok, it looks very pale on the DVF site but have seen it more pink on others......
> 
> I also had the New Julian in Lily Munch in my cart - but took it out at the very last minute as I've already purchased a few other things this week from the Shopbop sale  was feeling a bit guilty as have purchased 3 DVF wraps over the past few months which are still in the closet unworn.....I don't work in an office/business environment so find it sometimes a bit difficult to incorporate the wraps into a casual lifestyle - but I still adore them!



Congrats on your new purchases! I love the rosette color, it's the perfect light pink. 

I can't wait to see all your new goodies!


----------



## mellva

Lovemybags412 said:


> Thank you so much for the information!!  Ebay scares me!  LOL!!!  I will definitely look into other sellers and will check out 3662marina!  Have a great day!




Your welcome. You do have to do research on ebay before you buy. There are some wonderful sellers on both ebay and Bonz. Just post the links on here and everyone can let you know if their authentic or honest sellers. Good luck!!!


----------



## inspiredgem

Dukeprincess said:


> Did anyone buy anything from the Surprise Sale on DVF.com?



No, but I was tempted.   If I hadn't just bought 2 Trelodie blouses from the Outnet sale last week I would have bought something.


----------



## Dukeprincess

*Princess Pink:*  I cannot wait to see your new blouse!  I got the Margaux dress.  I'd been pining for it for quite some time now.

*Meg:* You bought nothing?!    LOL

*mellva:* What dresses do you have your eye on?


----------



## mellva

Dukeprincess said:


> *Princess Pink:*  I cannot wait to see your new blouse!  I got the Margaux dress.  I'd been pining for it for quite some time now.
> 
> *Meg:* You bought nothing?!    LOL
> 
> *mellva:* What dresses do you have your eye on?




Duke, I love the Jeanne in Wings Medium Teal and the Jeanne in Chains Grey!!! Inspiredgem looks beautiful in the Chain Greys. I wish they were included in the sale.


----------



## mellva

Any size 6 ladies. Here's a beautiful dress that ends in 9 minutes. Duke has this one and it's beautiful on here.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/diane-von-f...5303?pt=US_CSA_WC_Dresses&hash=item20ca38d3a7


----------



## CashmereSweater

Dukeprincess said:
			
		

> Did anyone buy anything from the Surprise Sale on DVF.com?



I did! I got the Linda sweater wrap dress in blue ... anyone own this already? I wasn't sure about the S, M, L sizing. I bought a small & medium; hopefully you gals can help be choose which one to keep & which to return!


----------



## sammix3

Reina shipped today!


----------



## Dukeprincess

CashmereSweater said:


> I did! I got the Linda sweater wrap dress in blue ... anyone own this already? I wasn't sure about the S, M, L sizing. I bought a small & medium; hopefully you gals can help be choose which one to keep & which to return!



  Can't wait to see!



sammix3 said:


> Reina shipped today!


----------



## Swanky

Ladies, again, please do not post authenticity questions here.
Only post them in the AT thread provided and please check there to help authenticate for others.


----------



## baysidebeauty

CashmereSweater said:


> I did! I got the Linda sweater wrap dress in blue ... anyone own this already? I wasn't sure about the S, M, L sizing. I bought a small & medium; hopefully you gals can help be choose which one to keep & which to return!



I ordered the Linda in blue and red.  The red is a fabulous color!  But the dress just doesn't look that great on me, it clings in the wrong places - mostly the shoulders - and makes my upper body look porky.      Needless to say, those are returns.


----------



## baysidebeauty

Dukeprincess said:


> Did anyone buy anything from the Surprise Sale on DVF.com?



Yep, I ordered the Jeanne in Dash Weave  

I also ordered the Jeanne in Stone Buds Magenta from Bloomies and got it this week - I love it!  

My Julian Swirl Orchid arrived, too.  It's colorful and such a happy dress but I just so much prefer the cut of the Jeanne so I'm contemplating returning it


----------



## megt10

Dukeprincess said:


> *Princess Pink:*  I cannot wait to see your new blouse!  I got the Margaux dress.  I'd been pining for it for quite some time now.
> 
> *Meg:* You bought nothing?!    LOL
> 
> *mellva:* What dresses do you have your eye on?



I know, I am such a model of virtue


----------



## AEGIS

Loehmann's in DC has a new rack of DVF in and I believe everything is extra 25% off...i


----------



## Princess Pink

Thank you everyone for the nice thoughts, received a shipping confirmation so can't wait!!! Have wanted a pink blouse for a while and was undecided on the Acquilina pink blouse and the Cahill; I purchased the the Acquilina last year in a peachy/apricot which is nice & I love the neckline detail but  the sleeves are totally annoying (too voluminous, lol I remember they draped in my food while eating!).....I hope the Cahill will be perfect, and have read some positive comments here about it!


----------



## megt10

Yesterday I wore the Donovan shorts in Pop Meadow Brown that I got at the NM LC sale. I took a pic with YSL that I also got at the sale that Mellva wanted to see but wore them with my New Simples.


----------



## sammix3

baysidebeauty said:


> Yep, I ordered the Jeanne in Dash Weave
> 
> I also ordered the Jeanne in Stone Buds Magenta from Bloomies and got it this week - I love it!
> 
> My Julian Swirl Orchid arrived, too.  It's colorful and such a happy dress but I just so much prefer the cut of the Jeanne so I'm contemplating returning it



Pics!!!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore the Donovan shorts in Pop Meadow Brown that I got at the NM LC sale. I took a pic with YSL that I also got at the sale that Mellva wanted to see but wore them with my New Simples.



You look fab!


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore the Donovan shorts in Pop Meadow Brown that I got at the NM LC sale. I took a pic with YSL that I also got at the sale that Mellva wanted to see but wore them with my New Simples.



You look great!


----------



## baysidebeauty

Some recent acquisitions:

Jeanne wrap in Stone Buds Magenta.  The material of this is a bit thinner than normal, but I always wear a slip underneath a dress so not an issue for me, but be forewarned in case you've been considering this one.









Julian wrap in Slice Black







Julian wrap in Orchid Swirl.  I think I'm going to return this one.  I really like the print, but as I said earlier, I prefer the Jeanne, the neckline is more flattering to my upper body area and it stays closed better.  I'm keeping the Slice Black Julian, though.


----------



## LABAG

I love them all on you bayside beauty-but you have to love them.
You got some lovely dresses.
My fave is the magenta.


----------



## megt10

sammix3 said:


> Pics!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You look fab!


 Thanks Sammi.


baysidebeauty said:


> You look great!


 Thank you Bayside.


baysidebeauty said:


> Some recent acquisitions:
> 
> Jeanne wrap in Stone Buds Magenta. The material of this is a bit thinner than normal, but I always wear a slip underneath a dress so not an issue for me, but be forewarned in case you've been considering this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian wrap in Slice Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian wrap in Orchid Swirl. I think I'm going to return this one. I really like the print, but as I said earlier, I prefer the Jeanne, the neckline is more flattering to my upper body area and it stays closed better. I'm keeping the Slice Black Julian, though.


 I love them all but my favorite is the swirl.


----------



## Eclipse4

Hi ladies,

I live about 20 minutes from Woodbury and I can't believe I never stopped at the DVF outlet until today. Below is what I purchased and all were below $100 except one. They had an add'l 30% off 3 items promotion.


----------



## beagly911

baysidebeauty said:


> Some recent acquisitions:
> 
> Jeanne wrap in Stone Buds Magenta. The material of this is a bit thinner than normal, but I always wear a slip underneath a dress so not an issue for me, but be forewarned in case you've been considering this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian wrap in Slice Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian wrap in Orchid Swirl. I think I'm going to return this one. I really like the print, but as I said earlier, I prefer the Jeanne, the neckline is more flattering to my upper body area and it stays closed better. I'm keeping the Slice Black Julian, though.


 They look great!!  I love the orchid swirl!!!


----------



## beagly911

Eclipse4 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I live about 20 minutes from Woodbury and I can't believe I never stopped at the DVF outlet until today. Below is what I purchased and all were below $100 except one. They had an add'l 30% off 3 items promotion.


 WOW, congrats!!!  Hope you can get more great deals soon!!!


----------



## beagly911

My newest DVF purchase...great deal and I love, love, love the colors!!!






Mod pics to come soon!!!


----------



## baysidebeauty

beagly911 said:


> My newest DVF purchase...great deal and I love, love, love the colors!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pics to come soon!!!



Pretty!


----------



## megt10

Eclipse4 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I live about 20 minutes from Woodbury and I can't believe I never stopped at the DVF outlet until today. Below is what I purchased and all were below $100 except one. They had an add'l 30% off 3 items promotion.


 Congrats on some great finds. Hope you post some modeling pics .


----------



## megt10

beagly911 said:


> My newest DVF purchase...great deal and I love, love, love the colors!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pics to come soon!!!


 Love it Beagly, can't wait to see it on you.


----------



## beagly911

baysidebeauty said:


> Pretty!


Thanks bayside!



megt10 said:


> Love it Beagly, can't wait to see it on you.


Thank you meg, hopefully tomorrow it will make it to work!


----------



## Greentea

beagly911 said:


> My newest DVF purchase...great deal and I love, love, love the colors!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pics to come soon!!!



Love the print! She knows how to do color!


----------



## sammix3

Eclipse4 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I live about 20 minutes from Woodbury and I can't believe I never stopped at the DVF outlet until today. Below is what I purchased and all were below $100 except one. They had an add'l 30% off 3 items promotion.



Congrats! I have the reina in the desert orchid and it was definitely over $100! You got some amazing deals! I would love to see modeling pics


----------



## sammix3

beagly911 said:


> My newest DVF purchase...great deal and I love, love, love the colors!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pics to come soon!!!



Yay! Can't wait to see!


----------



## beagly911

Greentea said:


> Love the print! She knows how to do color!


Thanks Greentea!  I got an awestome deal too...less than $100.



sammix3 said:


> Yay! Can't wait to see!


 Thank you sammix...it should be out tomorrow!


----------



## lasallepal

I LOVE DVF, but must admit I do not own the iconic wrap dress.  I don't own any of her dresses.  However, I have a rockin pair of black suede knee boots with fringe down the back, gaucho pants, deep red silk wrap top, gorgeous dusty rose "swing" sweater, and gold wrap sandals!  Her pieces mix and match with so much and really add flair to a wardrobe.  Neiman Marcus has great sales around December/January and another in Spring.  Happy hunting!


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> Some recent acquisitions:
> 
> Jeanne wrap in Stone Buds Magenta.  The material of this is a bit thinner than normal, but I always wear a slip underneath a dress so not an issue for me, but be forewarned in case you've been considering this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian wrap in Slice Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian wrap in Orchid Swirl.  I think I'm going to return this one.  I really like the print, but as I said earlier, I prefer the Jeanne, the neckline is more flattering to my upper body area and it stays closed better.  I'm keeping the Slice Black Julian, though.



I really love the slice print.  Keep!



Eclipse4 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I live about 20 minutes from Woodbury and I can't believe I never stopped at the DVF outlet until today. Below is what I purchased and all were below $100 except one. They had an add'l 30% off 3 items promotion.



Wow, you racked up!  Congratulations!



beagly911 said:


> My newest DVF purchase...great deal and I love, love, love the colors!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pics to come soon!!!



Gorgeous dress.  I almost bought this myself a few seasons ago.  Can't wait to see it on you.


----------



## Greentea

lasallepal said:


> I LOVE DVF, but must admit I do not own the iconic wrap dress.  I don't own any of her dresses.  However, I have a rockin pair of black suede knee boots with fringe down the back, gaucho pants, deep red silk wrap top, gorgeous dusty rose "swing" sweater, and gold wrap sandals!  Her pieces mix and match with so much and really add flair to a wardrobe.  Neiman Marcus has great sales around December/January and another in Spring.  Happy hunting!



That all sounds fabulous! I love the DVF makes something for everyone!


----------



## CashmereSweater

baysidebeauty said:
			
		

> I ordered the Linda in blue and red.  The red is a fabulous color!  But the dress just doesn't look that great on me, it clings in the wrong places - mostly the shoulders - and makes my upper body look porky.      Needless to say, those are returns.



Uh oh, DVF tends to run a little small in the shoulders / upper arms on me ... Guess I'll see soon! I just loved the idea of a wrap sweater dress. It just sounds like the coziest thing, next to a Snuggie.


----------



## baysidebeauty

CashmereSweater said:


> Uh oh, DVF tends to run a little small in the shoulders / upper arms on me ... Guess I'll see soon! I just loved the idea of a wrap sweater dress. It just sounds like the coziest thing, next to a Snuggie.



Well, it may look great on you - never know until you try it on!     The colors really are lovely - the red is gorgeous!  And yes, the Linda definitely does seem to be cozy  

I'm not...a small person...so I need to be careful that what I wear doesn't make me look bigger than I already am...  :rain:


----------



## megt10

CashmereSweater said:


> Uh oh, DVF tends to run a little small in the shoulders / upper arms on me ... Guess I'll see soon! I just loved the idea of a wrap sweater dress. It just sounds like the coziest thing, next to a Snuggie.


 I totally love her sweater dresses. I have a few and probably will get a few more this season. They are cozy. This is one of my favorites.


----------



## baysidebeauty

megt10 said:


> I totally love her sweater dresses. I have a few and probably will get a few more this season. They are cozy. This is one of my favorites.



Very flattering!


----------



## megt10

baysidebeauty said:


> Very flattering!


 Thanks Bayside, this is one of my favorite prints. I found it on ebay last year. Oh and I just got my DVF New Jeanne dresses a few minutes ago. I love them both. I got the Locked Heart Tweed Ice and the Chains Deep Red. I wasn't sure about either but they are both great. The color of the red is so pretty and the Locked heart is just a cool print and the colors are really nice.


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore the Donovan shorts in Pop Meadow Brown that I got at the NM LC sale. I took a pic with YSL that I also got at the sale that Mellva wanted to see but wore them with my New Simples.


I love this!  So stylish and you look cool and comfy too!


baysidebeauty said:


> Some recent acquisitions:
> 
> Jeanne wrap in Stone Buds Magenta.  The material of this is a bit thinner than normal, but I always wear a slip underneath a dress so not an issue for me, but be forewarned in case you've been considering this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian wrap in Slice Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian wrap in Orchid Swirl.  I think I'm going to return this one.  I really like the print, but as I said earlier, I prefer the Jeanne, the neckline is more flattering to my upper body area and it stays closed better.  I'm keeping the Slice Black Julian, though.


Beautiful!  I think you look great in all of them!


Eclipse4 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I live about 20 minutes from Woodbury and I can't believe I never stopped at the DVF outlet until today. Below is what I purchased and all were below $100 except one. They had an add'l 30% off 3 items promotion.


Wow, you got some amazing deals!


beagly911 said:


> My newest DVF purchase...great deal and I love, love, love the colors!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pics to come soon!!!


Sp pretty - I can't wait to see pics!


megt10 said:


> I totally love her sweater dresses. I have a few and probably will get a few more this season. They are cozy. This is one of my favorites.


Oooh, I love this!


----------



## inspiredgem

megt10 said:


> Thanks Bayside, this is one of my favorite prints. I found it on ebay last year. Oh and I just got my DVF New Jeanne dresses a few minutes ago. I love them both. I got the Locked Heart Tweed Ice and the Chains Deep Red. I wasn't sure about either but they are both great. The color of the red is so pretty and the Locked heart is just a cool print and the colors are really nice.



Please post some pics when you can!  I've been dying to see both those prints on someone!


----------



## beagly911

Dukeprincess said:


> I really love the slice print. Keep!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you racked up! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous dress. I almost bought this myself a few seasons ago. Can't wait to see it on you.


 


inspiredgem said:


> I love this! So stylish and you look cool and comfy too!
> 
> Beautiful! I think you look great in all of them!
> 
> Wow, you got some amazing deals!
> 
> Sp pretty - I can't wait to see pics!
> 
> Oooh, I love this!


 Thanks, tomorrow is supposed to be a little cooler so it will be the dress of the day for me!!!


----------



## beagly911

megt10 said:


> I totally love her sweater dresses. I have a few and probably will get a few more this season. They are cozy. This is one of my favorites.


 Great look meg!!!  Love this dress!!!


----------



## beagly911

Dukeprincess said:


> Gorgeous dress. I almost bought this myself a few seasons ago. Can't wait to see it on you.


Duke, do you happen to remember the style...the style tag is gone...and I'd love to know what style it is!!  You make a few comprimises when you get a DVF for $63!!!


----------



## megt10

inspiredgem said:


> I love this!  So stylish and you look cool and comfy too!
> 
> Beautiful!  I think you look great in all of them!
> 
> Wow, you got some amazing deals!
> 
> Sp pretty - I can't wait to see pics!
> 
> Oooh, I love this!





inspiredgem said:


> Please post some pics when you can!  I've been dying to see both those prints on someone!


Thanks ladies you are all really kind. Inspired I will try and post pics this week.


----------



## 4Elegance

megt10 said:
			
		

> I totally love her sweater dresses. I have a few and probably will get a few more this season. They are cozy. This is one of my favorites.



Looking great Meg


----------



## megt10

4Elegance said:


> Looking great Meg


 Thank you 4Elegance.


----------



## 4Elegance

megt10 said:
			
		

> Thank you 4Elegance.



You're welcome.  I always check this thread because you rock these dresses...I wish I could.


----------



## CashmereSweater

megt10 said:
			
		

> I totally love her sweater dresses. I have a few and probably will get a few more this season. They are cozy. This is one of my favorites.



You look fab, Meg!


----------



## rcy

megt10 said:


> I totally love her sweater dresses. I have a few and probably will get a few more this season. They are cozy. This is one of my favorites.


 
meg (or other experts!), how do you find the s/m/l compare to 2/4/6/etc? if i'm a 6, would i be looking at a m? tia!


----------



## Greentea

megt10 said:


> I totally love her sweater dresses. I have a few and probably will get a few more this season. They are cozy. This is one of my favorites.



 SOOOOO awesome! This is the big sister to my Ibiza cardigan!


----------



## rock_girl

megt10 said:


> It is still hot here so yesterday I pulled out my Akari dress. I am just now back in training heels, working my way up to their big sisters. It wouldn't be my first choice in footwear for this dress but I was able to wear them comfortably for at least 5 hours.


 
That shade of blue is so lovely on you!  Congrats on being back in heels!   Having had knee surgery (twice ush I can completely relate!



megt10 said:


> Yesterday I wore the Donovan shorts in Pop Meadow Brown that I got at the NM LC sale. I took a pic with YSL that I also got at the sale that Mellva wanted to see but wore them with my New Simples.


 
Lookin' good lady!  I think these shorts look so much better on a person than on a hanger, which is a shame as they look super comfy.  



baysidebeauty said:


> Some recent acquisitions:
> 
> Jeanne wrap in Stone Buds Magenta. The material of this is a bit thinner than normal, but I always wear a slip underneath a dress so not an issue for me, but be forewarned in case you've been considering this one.
> 
> Julian wrap in Slice Black and the Julian wrap in Orchid Swirl. I think I'm going to return this one. I really like the print, but as I said earlier, I prefer the Jeanne, the neckline is more flattering to my upper body area and it stays closed better. I'm keeping the Slice Black Julian, though.


 
You look amazing!  

I always wear a slip under my dresses too!  My little sister thinks it is such an old lady thing to do...which is odd since I am mid-30's and she's knocking on that door herself.  I do it because it is so humid in Houston...my dresses would stick to me otherwise!  

I really love the Jeanne Stone Buds Magenta.  I may have to find one myself... :ninja:  I love the collar and cuffs on the Jeanne, where as the Julian lack them.



Eclipse4 said:


> I live about 20 minutes from Woodbury and I can't believe I never stopped at the DVF outlet until today. Below is what I purchased and all were below $100 except one. They had an add'l 30% off 3 items promotion.


 
Congrats on some amazing purchases!  :useless:  I've never been to NY, but will be in Buffalo in May for a wedding.  We plan to do a week in the City, which may have to include a jaunt to Woodbury.



beagly911 said:


> My newest DVF purchase...great deal and I love, love, love the colors!!!  Mod pics to come soon!!!


 
I love the brown/pink color combination!  Can't wait to see photos!  



megt10 said:


> I totally love her sweater dresses. I have a few and probably will get a few more this season. They are cozy. This is one of my favorites.


 
Amazing as always Meg!  Ohhh...  I didn't know DVF did sweater dresses!  And in prints too!  I have been searching for one for about 2 years now, and have never found one that I loved enough to buy.  What style is this and how does it size?


----------



## rock_girl

Has anyone tried on, or does anyone own, the Issie sequined silk-chiffon dress?  I would like to know how it sizes, and if the sequins are sewn on securely.  

I am thinking of wearing it to an evening wedding in September, and would appreciate any thoughts (including alternative suggestions).

Thank you!!


----------



## megt10

4Elegance said:


> You're welcome.  I always check this thread because you rock these dresses...I wish I could.



You are so very kind thank you again. You are gorgeous and I can't imagine anything looking bad on you.


----------



## megt10

CashmereSweater said:


> You look fab, Meg!



Thank you so much.


----------



## LavenderIce

rock_girl said:


> Has anyone tried on, or does anyone own, the Issie sequined silk-chiffon dress?  I would like to know how it sizes, and if the sequins are sewn on securely.
> 
> I am thinking of wearing it to an evening wedding in September, and would appreciate any thoughts (including alternative suggestions).
> 
> Thank you!!



Sorry I have no intel on the dress but I know it would look absolutely perfect and drop dead gorgeous on you!!!!


----------



## megt10

rcy said:


> meg (or other experts!), how do you find the s/m/l compare to 2/4/6/etc? if i'm a 6, would i be looking at a m? tia!



Sorry guys I am on my iPad and for some reason can't multi-quote. Anyway, I am no expert that would be Duke and a few others though I think it depends on what you are referring to, dress, shirt, sweater etc. in the sweater dresses I usually take an extra small or small. In cardigans and tops I am a small. You could probably go with a small if you have small shoulders or a medium if you are broader.


----------



## megt10

Greentea said:


> SOOOOO awesome! This is the big sister to my Ibiza cardigan!



Thanks Greentea. I am totally ready for some cooler weather to pull out some of my favorites.


----------



## Dukeprincess

beagly911 said:


> Duke, do you happen to remember the style...the style tag is gone...and I'd love to know what style it is!!  You make a few comprimises when you get a DVF for $63!!!



It's the Kitt in Cotton Club print.


----------



## phiphi

megt10 said:


> I totally love her sweater dresses. I have a few and probably will get a few more this season. They are cozy. This is one of my favorites.



that's a great wrap. my ibiza's cousin! 



beagly911 said:


> My newest DVF purchase...great deal and I love, love, love the colors!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod pics to come soon!!!



great dress!



rock_girl said:


> Has anyone tried on, or does anyone own, the Issie sequined silk-chiffon dress?  I would like to know how it sizes, and if the sequins are sewn on securely.
> 
> I am thinking of wearing it to an evening wedding in September, and would appreciate any thoughts (including alternative suggestions).
> 
> Thank you!!



i don't own it but i can't wait to see pics if you get it!! 




baysidebeauty said:


> Some recent acquisitions:
> 
> Jeanne wrap in Stone Buds Magenta.  The material of this is a bit thinner than normal, but I always wear a slip underneath a dress so not an issue for me, but be forewarned in case you've been considering this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian wrap in Slice Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julian wrap in Orchid Swirl.  I think I'm going to return this one.  I really like the print, but as I said earlier, I prefer the Jeanne, the neckline is more flattering to my upper body area and it stays closed better.  I'm keeping the Slice Black Julian, though.



these are great buys!!! they look lovely!! the slice print is really pretty on you!


----------



## baysidebeauty

rock_girl said:


> Has anyone tried on, or does anyone own, the Issie sequined silk-chiffon dress?  I would like to know how it sizes, and if the sequins are sewn on securely.
> 
> I am thinking of wearing it to an evening wedding in September, and would appreciate any thoughts (including alternative suggestions).
> 
> Thank you!!



I haven't seen this dress IRL, but the deep green color is gorgeous on my monitor and a great change from black


----------



## baysidebeauty

WTF is with DVF.com shipping!?!  It seems it's always something with them, this is at least the third time (if not the fourth) I've had a problem with them.  This time around, they issued a tracking # that has already been used - as in delivered...A MONTH AGO!  Now they have to track it down for me.  UGH!     One time my order never even shipped, I had to call and hunt it down a week later, it got "lost" in the shipping dept.     Seriously, for the amount of money a DVF dress costs, why can't they at least have seamless shipping!


----------



## xlovely

Someone get this Marian Wrap top in Grey silk

http://www.intermixonline.com/product/diane+von+furstenberg+exclusive+marian+wrap+blouse.do

So sad it's not my size! It's only $75


----------



## Dukeprincess

baysidebeauty said:


> WTF is with DVF.com shipping!?!  It seems it's always something with them, this is at least the third time (if not the fourth) I've had a problem with them.  This time around, they issued a tracking # that has already been used - as in delivered...A MONTH AGO!  Now they have to track it down for me.  UGH!     One time my order never even shipped, I had to call and hunt it down a week later, it got "lost" in the shipping dept.     Seriously, for the amount of money a DVF dress costs, why can't they at least have seamless shipping!



Oh wow, that is definitely NOT okay.  Send an email complaining and tell them you need a discount code.  That's ridiculous!


----------



## djsmom

this is my first and only DVF dress, the Zimbabwe Leaf, I've had it for years and though it no longer fits me, I can't get rid of it


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
This thread is now archived due to length, please find new thread here.


----------

